# February Valentines 2012 - We have our first Valentines!



## tiggertea

*1st *
BetsyRN
MrsNicols
MrsNormie 
nightkd :pink: Audrey Elyse ~ 9lb 15.8oz ~ 30/1/12

*2nd *
Julia323 :blue: Carter ~ 8lb 10oz ~ 20/01/12
RJ2 :pink: Charlie Erin ~ 6lb 3oz ~ 09/01/12
_dreamer_ :pink: Erin Makayla ~ 8lb 5oz ~ 31/1/12
BabyAngelic :pink: Alaina ~ 2.1kg ~ 13/01/12 
SaraAbi 

*3rd *
Vic2010
Ladybug1
christinajosl
MissCourtneyP 
MumNo2 
leigh5tom
betho875 :pink:

*4th *
hopeforamirac
Laidee :pink: Alyssa ~ 7lb 2oz ~ 26/1/12
lellis82
fuschia 
LorettaClaire 
Jetset 
emzo79 
aliwnec10 
Fruitymeli
LunaBean :blue: Noah Matthew Robert ~ 6lb 7oz ~ 26/1/12
dizzyangel :pink: Keeley Jean ~ 6lb 14oz ~ 14/02/12

*5th *
jmla04
RedHeadBabies :pink: Mallory Joy ~ 6lb 6oz ~ 4/2/12
Lulu1982
nsmomtobe
ladygogs 
jemmywoo84
Junebugs :blue: Mason Curtis ~ 7lb 15oz ~ 13/02/12
ggbaby

*6th *
samantha1990 
Laney_L 
redpop 
katree :pink:
Chasesmommy
redpop :blue:

*7th *
Monalisa30 
Xlaura_BellaX 
Pandasnax 
muminuk 
swanxxsong :pink: Aria Adelle ~ 6lb6oz ~ 07/01/12

*8th *
bumpsmum
Alwilan
LakensMommy11 
Chippym2b 
NewAtThis13
 KjConard :pink: Cameryn Olivia ~ ~ 18/01/12
kbkb :blue: ?? ~ 6.67lb ~ 2/2/12
monkeydo :blue: Jasper ~ 6lb 13oz ~ 06/02/12
lozzyhubbard
garrickbaby :pink:


*9th *
xsarahxxannx 
sammy1205
VegtaBully :blue: Jonah ~ 8lb 9oz ~ 17/2/12
katieeandbump 
JohnsPrincess :blue: Sebastian Jacob ~ 8 lb 14 oz ~ 01/02/12
poppypanda

*10th *
Diana5241 :blue:
emsie_123 
TeQuiero :pink: Adelina Nicole ~ 7lb 8.1oz ~ 08/02/12 
kirstensheep
cinnamum

*11th *
Amethyste 
Stargazer77 
Mamoosca 
KnitWit 
ZombieKitten :pink: Anarah Belle ~ 7lb 9oz ~ 28/1/12
bebedreamr 
ellitigg :blue: Joshua Timothy ~ 6lb 1oz ~ 13/02/12

*12th *
Gunner 2009 
fotokat 
Jasmine79
threebirds 
crimsonsky 
stormynights :pink: Gracelynn May ~ 6lb 13oz ~ 25/1/12
Lisa83 :pink:
bellasMommy18 :pink:

*13th *
CarlyT 
JulianasMommy 
Nathyrra :blue:
suzzle :blue: Harris ~ 8lb 13oz ~ 1/2/12
nicoleJOLIE


*14th *
MRS_HJO
Josefin :pink: ?? ~ 3.5kg ~ 13/02/12
pixiepower :pink:
babyclements :blue: Darragh ~ 8lb ~ 07/02/12
tucker07 :blue: Isaac Don ~ 7lb 9oz ~ 02/02/12 
Jodie0801
Tirzah 
gidge :pink: Liliana ~ 3kg ~ 31/1/12
SuzieRio 
navywife86 
AveryATL 
wookie130 
Jims_Girl
MummytoSummer
OliveLove
twinkletoesxx 
Wantabean :blue: Adam Scott ~ 4lbs 8oz ~ 6/1/12 
Tobaira :pink::pink: - Cassandra Elizabeth & Heather Marie ~ 2lb12oz & 3lb1oz ~ 20/12/11
Jims_Girl
cupcakepie 
nikkinoo36 
scaredmmy2b :blue:

*15th *
jenniferttc1 
FunToRun 
Kirei :pink:
Hotpink 
singers_love
Misscheifmake
mumanddad :blue: Corbyn Matthew ~ 4lb 15oz ~ 27/1/12

Natasha2605 
MrsM17 
DodgerLove 


*16th *
sprouty 
Hanawanabump 
gemzy 
MaybBaby 
TheRealMe :blue: ?? ~ ?? ~ 24/2/12
butterfly4 
diverdi 
bababel 
BeachComber 
GossipGirly

*17th *
memeto 
emerton24 

*18th *
swalumni :blue:
Mrs HM
By the Grace
Nicky21 
GypsyGrl 
Finny88 
Jokerette :blue: Kenny ~ 7lb 11oz ~ 12/02/12

*19th *
natty1985
Louise N
ali...cat
MermaidMom 
missmoomin 
Goldeen
honey08

*20th *
Louise N
saphire76 :pink: Izzy ~ 7lb 10oz ~ 13/02/12
finallyprego 
Button# 

*21st*
GingerNut 
Jenny Penn
CateFace 
Lmac :pink: Harriet ~ 7lb 1oz ~ 14/2/12 

*22nd*
mindyb85 
tiger :pink: Holly Maddison Skylah ~ 3.7kg ~ 16/02/12
ArmyOfUs 

*23rd*
suzielou3 
Guppy051708 :blue: Elliot ~ 7lb 4oz ~12/02/12 
lesh07 :blue: :blue: Jacob ~ 6lb 1 oz ~ 11/2/12


*24th*
Tink81 
Gemmas mummy :blue:

*25th*
LolaAnn 
Robertsgirl
topsy 
emmadaisy 
painted_pony
Almost Mama :pink:
Ju_bubbs :pink: Indigo Lilly ~ 6lb 10oz ~ 16/2/12
SummerRocks

*26th*
tiggertea :blue: Ethan ~ 8lb 2.5oz ~ 18/2/12
sib85 
AmaryllisRed :blue: Samuel Nicholas ~ 8lb 4oz ~ 22/2/12
kirbyland1986 :blue:

*27th* 
dsnshne23
HayleyZahra :pink:

*28th*
060609 
MrsGemmaRose
rj84 
inxsmhpy 
EngineerGirl :pink:

*29th*
kittiekat 
TTC Again
geogem :blue:
lilrojo  :blue: Bryce ~ 6lb 6oz ~ 15/02/12
Wendyk07 
MrsStutler 
ellemonkey
xCeex
gemini xo
dwl :pink:



*Honorary February Valentines* (Original Due Dates in Feb)

*24th January*
sparklez :pink: (was :yellow:) Megan ~ ~ 23/01/12

*26th January*
mrsraggle :yellow: 

*27th January*
becstar :blue: Jacob Walter ~ 9lb 11oz ~ 13/02/12

*30th January*
amandad192 :pink: Amelia Willow ~ 7lb 7oz ~ 08/02/12

*1st March*
KellyC75 :pink: Oceana ~ 9lb 2oz ~ 24/2/12


*The Tally*

35 :pink:::blue: 29



*Already had baby? *

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a-3.html#post15279486

​


----------



## amandad192

Hey,
I'm due on either 2nd (LMP) or 4th (Ov) Feb.
I'm soo excited, but terrified too. 

Breif birth story from when I had Liam.

Spoiler
I had a very hard time during labour with Liam He was back-to-back, 16 hour labour including 1 hour pushing, prepped for a c-section but luckily ventouse got him out. I then had a massive bleed. Liam took a little help to start breathing because the cord was wrapped round his neck. I was stick in bed for the next 24 hours having 3 blood tranfusions and a catheter.

If any one is now wishing they hadn't opened the spoiler- we're both fine now and I'm having another baby so it wasn't "that" bad.

Have you estimated your due date?
x


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies! Congrats to you both!

My EDD is 7th Feb from my online calculations lol. 

This is my first pregnancy and very excited! x


----------



## mrsraggle

Congrats ladies!

I'm either 1 Feb by LMP or 30 Jan by ovulation.


----------



## hopeforamirac

just came to see if there was a feb thread yet :haha:
due around feb 4th :)


----------



## mrsraggle

I shall change the title and start listing everyone's due dates this evening :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

I've started it now!

What do you think we should have as a name? Valentines, Cherubs, Sweethearts...? Any suggestions?


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Hello! I jut got my BFP yesterday morning at 13dpo! My due date should be around February 9, 2012. I have an appointment this morning with my doctor for a blood test.
Congrats everyone!


----------



## hopeforamirac

no idea about a name but would be good to have one :)


----------



## Laidee

Hi every one and a big CONGRATS!! 

My estimated due date is Feb 4th. Me and hubby are very excited and nervous since this will be our first :happydance:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Everyone, this is also my first pregnancy and I am due on 1 Feb. my hubby and I are thrilled and wish we could tell the world, but we've decided to wait until the first trimester is over before we share our news. The hardest part is not being able to tell my mom, we share everything :)

Good luck and a H&H 9 months to us all.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey yay a feb chart :) I got my BFP yesterday at 8DPO and I am due February 12th please add me when you can


----------



## brookettc3

BabyAngelic- I feel you we aren't tell anyone until at least 8-10 weeks and my mom
Is here everyday and I wish i could tell her or even my daughter(she has been begging for a baby sister or brother) but I can't cause she will tell EVERYONE! this is going to be so hard!


----------



## amandad192

Hun could you change my due date to 4th please as I'm sticking with that until my scan.

And as for group name I vote Valentines or Amethyst

Hows everyone feeling so far?
x


----------



## MamaDee

Great idea starting this group! Hi ladies, If I go by O day I will be due Feb 1st, or if by LMP it shows Jan 29th. Have a dr.'s appt on June 9th and will be scheduled for a scan so I should find out for sure then. This is baby #2 for us and this time I am not feeling much. I am jealous of all the other ladies symptoms. All I am is tired and my bb's look like implants, extra perky and nps are so hard. lol. So happy to see you in here Brook!!


----------



## nightkd

Yay! A due date group!! :D

I have no idea when I'm due tbh... By LMP January 28th, but I KNOW I'm due later than that. I'm thinking February 5th :)

Sucks a bit because I knew for sure when we conceived DD; and she arrived spot on her due date!!! Ah well!


----------



## lellis82

Hi I'm new to the site! Congrats to everyone!

I don't know all the correct abbreviations yet but I will give this a try.

I got my first BFP 2 days ago and have tested both mornings after ALL "Pregnant!" yay! 
I'm a little nervous since one didn't stick 2 months ago. 

My EDD is Feb 4th, 2012. This will be our first baby!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! My vote is for "Valentines". 

I'm due around Feb 4th. This is my second pregnancy but hopefully the first that I'll actually get a baby out of. I tested this morning with a digital and right over that I went and got my blood test done. I'm hoping to get the call back today as I'm freaking out a bit. Then I have to wait for a referral before I can go back to my OB.


----------



## xsarahxxannx

What symptoms does everyone have so far?
I didn't think that I was pregnant at all because of my lack of symptoms...

But here is my tiny list:
Indigestion and occasional acid reflux
Sore nipples
Craving milk

Today I have felt really out of breath? Does that sound normal to anyone?


----------



## _dreamer_

I vote valentines too!

Congrats to everyone on :bfp: 's

I have had hardly any symptoms and I mean hardly any. I've been having AF type cramps on and off for the past 3 days - and I have found myself feeling out of breath today as well which is very weird Sarah Ann! Thats it. Makes me worry a bit, not having symptoms - i don't really feel any different!


----------



## mrsraggle

Hello everyone! Front page should be updated now :flower:

I've not had a fat lot of symptoms. With my first I was suffering with morning sickness by now but not really much on that front so far (I'm not moaning!!).


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I think I still need to be added to the front page, please!

Being out of breath is totally normal. Your heartbeat is supposed to become a bit more rapid which will cause you to become out of breath until your body adjusts to it!

Well, I'm not sure which of these are symptoms and which were just "things" that were out of the ordinary but here's mine:

My breasts are starting to become a bit tender
Pre-crampy feeling
constipated (ugh)
breaking out on my face (normally I will get maybe ONE pimple, but I have about 4, which is totally abnormal!)
Had headaches for a couple days

Um...that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## mrsraggle

Sorry JohnsPrincess! All done now :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks!!


----------



## bumpsmum

hey please add me and baby bun to your list pweeze DD 8th Feb

Baby no2 for us, my lo has just turned 2 born 7 weeks early due to severe pre-eclampsia so hoping to go to term and get big and fat as I was barely showing last time 

Symptom wise: 

just had a 'feeling'
bit crampy today
huge and heavy b:laugh2::laugh2:bs
tiredness

Have GP on thurs hoping to do sample to make it 'official' xx


----------



## jmla04

feb 5th for me.


----------



## mrsraggle

Done!

Welcome ladies and congrats!


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies... Is anyone else really scared about losing the little bean. After reading all the terrible stories on here I am so paranoid! With my other two it wasnt even a thought and now its all i can think about i try to not get too excited just in case. Idk its just driving me crazy


----------



## mrsraggle

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies... Is anyone else really scared about losing the little bean. After reading all the terrible stories on here I am so paranoid! With my other two it wasnt even a thought and now its all i can think about i try to not get too excited just in case. Idk its just driving me crazy

I think it's something that everyone worries about. I know I did with Eloise and I am again. The worry never ends, even when they're born!

It's normal to worry, but try to be positive :flower:


----------



## _dreamer_

my oh is really worried, i wish i'd never explained a chemical pregnancy to him because thats all he was saying up to AF due date (yest or today) he kept saying "we shouldnt get too excited yet" "have you come on?". so feeling better now thats passed but he still seems worried something will go wrong. 

we've made an appointment at the docs for friday, but from what i've read on here they dont seem to want to see you usually (i just didnt tell the receptionist what for!). will just feel much better getting it confirmed. also have a couple of questions so can use that as a reason x


----------



## mrsraggle

At my docs, we just get referred straight through to the midwife :) Got my appointment next Wednesday!


----------



## Vic2010

Hiya, I am due feb 3rd xx:happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies... Is anyone else really scared about losing the little bean. After reading all the terrible stories on here I am so paranoid! With my other two it wasnt even a thought and now its all i can think about i try to not get too excited just in case. Idk its just driving me crazy

I'm terrified. I lost my first a few months ago and so now, even though I really want to, I'm finding it hard to get excited. I just need to get the blood test confirmed so that I can go to the doc and hopefully see a baby this time!


----------



## Ladybug1

Hello fellow Preggos!

I'm supposedly due Feb. 3rd. This will be the first for me and hubby after a long time trying. Still in total disbelief. Trying to stay calm, relaxed and enjoy each moment, but not easy! Doing first scan @ 6wks 4 days. Feels like a nail-biter, till I can physically see something/hear something.


----------



## RedheadBabies

JohnsPrincess said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... Is anyone else really scared about losing the little bean. After reading all the terrible stories on here I am so paranoid! With my other two it wasnt even a thought and now its all i can think about i try to not get too excited just in case. Idk its just driving me crazy
> 
> I'm terrified. I lost my first a few months ago and so now, even though I really want to, I'm finding it hard to get excited. I just need to get the blood test confirmed so that I can go to the doc and hopefully see a baby this time!Click to expand...

I'm right there with you JohnsPrincess...I also lost my first in January. It's so hard not to think the same thing will happen again. Last time I had terribly sore bbs, and was so worn out, and this time ...nothing! I'm trying to tell myself that I didn't even know at this point last time, so maybe the symptoms will hit me, and I'm sure my sweet little :baby: is fine! My doctor doesn't even see me until 12 weeks...no blood test to confirm or anything. Does that seem weird to anyone else? Especially since I had a MMC & D&C in January?


----------



## RedheadBabies

Oh! And can I be added? Due date February 5! :wohoo:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RedheadBabies said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... Is anyone else really scared about losing the little bean. After reading all the terrible stories on here I am so paranoid! With my other two it wasnt even a thought and now its all i can think about i try to not get too excited just in case. Idk its just driving me crazy
> 
> I'm terrified. I lost my first a few months ago and so now, even though I really want to, I'm finding it hard to get excited. I just need to get the blood test confirmed so that I can go to the doc and hopefully see a baby this time!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right there with you JohnsPrincess...I also lost my first in January. It's so hard not to think the same thing will happen again. Last time I had terribly sore bbs, and was so worn out, and this time ...nothing! I'm trying to tell myself that I didn't even know at this point last time, so maybe the symptoms will hit me, and I'm sure my sweet little :baby: is fine! My doctor doesn't even see me until 12 weeks...no blood test to confirm or anything. Does that seem weird to anyone else? Especially since I had a MMC & D&C in January?Click to expand...

Yeah, my last time I didn't even have a clue I was pg. I'd had a REALLY long cycle the month before so I sort of stopped paying attention. Then, after another really long one I figured I'd test just to see. No symptoms. My bbs did start to get sort and I had some sickness but not much. This time I have some symptoms but not big ones. I'm actually praying for real morning sickness as horrible as I'm sure it'll be!!

Personally, I think it's weird but since I was only pg the one other time, it could be normal?? I was seen at 10 weeks the first time and that was only because I got my referral really late.


----------



## KjConard

I found out yesterday I'm pregnant with my first at 9dpo! My estimated due date is February 11!


----------



## KjConard

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies... Is anyone else really scared about losing the little bean. After reading all the terrible stories on here I am so paranoid! With my other two it wasnt even a thought and now its all i can think about i try to not get too excited just in case. Idk its just driving me crazy

I totally hear you! I try not to read any of those stories on here because I get so paranoid too! I just stay positive and only read the positive things so I don't worry too much!


----------



## brookettc3

I just went to the doctors and got a negative test


----------



## BetsyRN

brookettc3 said:


> I just went to the doctors and got a negative test

Oh no! Will they repeat it? So sorry...


----------



## BetsyRN

Congrats to everyone! My due date is 2/1/12 but I supposed that can change once I have my first US. Symptoms so far started last week at 4 weeks:

sore boobs/nipples
no appetite (not nauseated just not interested in food)

RedheadBabies -- I def think its late to get a US at 12 weeks. They like to do a 1st trimester scan to confirm dates as scans aren't as accurate (for due dates anyway) once you move into your second trimester. It seems like they wouldn't want to wait until the last possible second, especially with your history. My doctor makes everyone come in to confirm their pregnancies with a blood test; I guess they don't trust us with our home tests. I'll be going tomorrow (5w1d) for my HCG and hopefully I'll have a US this week or next. Once you have an ectopic you're at a higher risk for another, though, so that's probably why I'm getting the early scan. Can you call the doctor's office and see if they can move it up or do labs?

And what's the significance of your screen name? Are you hoping for redheads (is this a dumb question)? My husband has red hair and I'm blonde, so I definitely have fingers crossed for redheaded babies, too!


----------



## brookettc3

No, they wouldnt repeat they said to come back in 2 weeks. I got home took two regular tests and then went to the store and got the digital and here are my results https://i53.tinypic.com/33w36va.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/1z6sd47.jpg


----------



## RedheadBabies

BetsyRN said:


> Congrats to everyone! My due date is 2/1/12 but I supposed that can change once I have my first US. Symptoms so far started last week at 4 weeks:
> 
> sore boobs/nipples
> no appetite (not nauseated just not interested in food)
> 
> RedheadBabies -- I def think its late to get a US at 12 weeks. They like to do a 1st trimester scan to confirm dates as scans aren't as accurate (for due dates anyway) once you move into your second trimester. It seems like they wouldn't want to wait until the last possible second, especially with your history. My doctor makes everyone come in to confirm their pregnancies with a blood test; I guess they don't trust us with our home tests. I'll be going tomorrow (5w1d) for my HCG and hopefully I'll have a US this week or next. Once you have an ectopic you're at a higher risk for another, though, so that's probably why I'm getting the early scan. Can you call the doctor's office and see if they can move it up or do labs?
> 
> And what's the significance of your screen name? Are you hoping for redheads (is this a dumb question)? My husband has red hair and I'm blonde, so I definitely have fingers crossed for redheaded babies, too!

Betsy - Yeah, now I definitely am going to call later this week...I was really surprised when I explained to the scheduler that I was just in there for a post D&C follow up 2 months ago, that they said, ok - see ya in 8 weeks! WHAT?!?! I guess I would like something for reassurance...

haha - yes! I am a redhead - Auburn a lot of people say (pic attached), and my husband's mom is a redhead. It runs in both sides of the family, so we'll see if we produce a ginger come February!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







erin.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RedheadBabies

brookettc3 said:


> No, they wouldnt repeat they said to come back in 2 weeks. I got home took two regular tests and then went to the store and got the digital and here are my results https://i53.tinypic.com/33w36va.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/1z6sd47.jpg

Digi doesn't lie!!! :baby:

Sometimes I wonder what kind of tests we pay those doctors to use?? :dohh:


----------



## brookettc3

The lady was like honey I am sorry but this test came up positive when I was barely 4 weeks pregnant the best I can tell you is to come back in 2 weeks but your test is negative sorry


----------



## BetsyRN

brookettc3: Those are definitely positive! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get better news in 2 weeks, even though I know they're going to really hard. DO you think it's bc you're so early at only 3 weeks? You would think the MD offices would have super sensitive test like we all buy.

RedheadBabies: Yay for ginger babies! It always kills me when I have a pt that is sad that their baby came out with red hair -- that's all I want! Sometimes I think the schedulers are just that -- people who do office work and schedule things. They have somewhat of an idea of what's going on with OB stuff but not really. I feel like I definitely get more of what I want when I ask to leave a message for the nurse or my MD.


----------



## brookettc3

I hope I get my official BFP soon.. I have cramps.. I hope it doesnt mean anything bad... UGH NOW THIS IS THE WORST 2WW EVER!!!! 
I dont know really maybe because I am so early on but my internet cheapy came up so fast and its really not strong at all!


----------



## BetsyRN

I had cramps last week (week 4). So much so, I was convinced AF was about to start. They lasted all week, on and off, and then went away with no bleeding in sight. I think carmping can be a normal sign of early pregnancy, so keep that in mind.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you SO much that makes me feel so much better I dont even remember all this with my other two children. With my son I kept going to the doctors and they didnt get a positive until I was 4 months


----------



## BetsyRN

With such a strong positive at 3 weeks, surely the MD office one will be positive the next time. Keep us posted!


----------



## brookettc3

Will do <3 I dont think I will test for alittle while...


----------



## hopeforamirac

brookettc3 said:


> Will do <3 I dont think I will test for alittle while...

you are pregnant, go bk next week and insist they do another and show u the result..... :hugs:


----------



## RJ2

Hi Ladies. I've come to join the February mummies.

I hope we are all excited about the trials and tribulations the next 9 months has to offer.:flower:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx


----------



## Ladybug1

brookettc3 said:


> I just went to the doctors and got a negative test

What? How odd. Did your doctor do a blood test or urine? I'd be getting them to do a blood test if it was just a urine. I couldn't imagine being left out to dry like that.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## mrsraggle

RJ2 said:


> Hi Ladies. I've come to join the February mummies.
> 
> I hope we are all excited about the trials and tribulations the next 9 months has to offer.:flower:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx

Welcome! When are you due?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Still waiting for the nurse to call me back with my results. I called the hospital this morning and asked them to get a message to him that I'd really like them. Lol. Ugh.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you guys for making me feel better <3 I am going to a clinic around the corner for my house for a free test this happens to be the same place I went when I found out with both my children so I feel like their test will be spot on. I have an appointment at 945 today I will let you all know if I walk out with my proof of pregnancy or not :) For my other doctor that I went to yesterday I changed my group on my insurance so I won't be dealing with them ever again :)


----------



## nightkd

brookettc3 said:


> No, they wouldnt repeat they said to come back in 2 weeks. I got home took two regular tests and then went to the store and got the digital and here are my results https://i53.tinypic.com/33w36va.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/1z6sd47.jpg

Definitely wait a week or two and go back. The Drs tests can be crap... I'm surprised you got a positive on a digi though and a negative on a Drs test... The digis are usually the last ones to show! Maybe they used a faulty test?! :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

BTW, good to know it's normal to be out of breath. I thought I was just being a wimp, but just vacuuming yesterday totally wore me out and I was panting like I'd run a mile :rofl: I don't remember that with DD, but ah well... I am still carrying 10-20lbs of baby weight from her! :haha:

I'm kind of worried because I wasn't taking prenatals/folic acid before we conceived.... :( Stupidly... And now I'm struggling to swallow the pills.. I'm going to look for some good chewables (I found some the other day, but didn't save the link) but dang I wish I had been taking them regularly before now :dohh:

Is anyone else suffering really badly from baby brain this early on? I swear I'm already going insane... Possibly due to being so tired all the time, but jeez! I have started to write up a text to DH 5 times this morning (5 different subjects) and had to sit for a couple of minutes trying to remember what it was I wanted to ask/tell him!! :wacko:


----------



## Laidee

Hi Ladies - my HPTs last week all came up positive but my urine test at the doc office came up negative. So I retested Sunday morning with a digi and it came up positive. Took a blood test yesterday and just found out my results....POSITIVE.

I'm really going to need doctors to get better tests!


----------



## hopeforamirac

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you guys for making me feel better <3 I am going to a clinic around the corner for my house for a free test this happens to be the same place I went when I found out with both my children so I feel like their test will be spot on. I have an appointment at 945 today I will let you all know if I walk out with my proof of pregnancy or not :) For my other doctor that I went to yesterday I changed my group on my insurance so I won't be dealing with them ever again :)

let us no how you get on :thumbup:


----------



## hopeforamirac

Laidee said:


> Hi Ladies - my HPTs last week all came up positive but my urine test at the doc office came up negative. So I retested Sunday morning with a digi and it came up positive. Took a blood test yesterday and just found out my results....POSITIVE.
> 
> I'm really going to need doctors to get better tests!

welcome and congrats


----------



## Laidee

Thank you!


----------



## brookettc3

Laidee said:


> Hi Ladies - my HPTs last week all came up positive but my urine test at the doc office came up negative. So I retested Sunday morning with a digi and it came up positive. Took a blood test yesterday and just found out my results....POSITIVE.
> 
> I'm really going to need doctors to get better tests!

Same thing is happening to me but my doctor won't order blood until I am 2 weeks late! Ugh! I went to a different doctor today and got another negative so I am going to one more clinic today and If I get another negative I am going to freak out cause after the doctor this morning I went to the dollar store and bought 6 tests and tested one two different brands and both BFP!!


----------



## mrsraggle

brookettc3 - those lines are fantastic, and on so many tests too! It's hard to get a false positive, and certainly not repeatedly!! Definitely pregnant!


----------



## brookettc3

I think it's just hard hearing a doctor say you are not pregnant I just want a proof of pregnancy lol that will make it so real for me


----------



## mrsraggle

Totally understand that xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

so many diff tests with a positive result def pregnant but that wont make you feel any better until your Dr confirms it xx


----------



## brookettc3

I have been trying to hold it until my next appt in 1 hr 45 mins but I couldn't anymore so I just peed in a cup and poured it into a water bottle lol! Oh god this is gonna be weird!


----------



## mrsraggle

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you :) I really hope they give it to me it will remove a tiny bit of stress. Thanks ladies for letting me vent! Seriously don't know what I would do without this website


----------



## JessicaAnne

Hello ladies :D

By my LMP, I'm due the 6th. days after my birthday and bang on my mums! 
So glad I've found February mummies :flower:

Congratulations to you all :D


----------



## mrsraggle

JessicaAnne said:


> Hello ladies :D
> 
> By my LMP, I'm due the 6th. days after my birthday and bang on my mums!
> So glad I've found February mummies :flower:
> 
> Congratulations to you all :D

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## TheNewWife

Hi everyone! Just got a surprise BFP a few days ago, due Feb 1st by LMP and possibly a few days later by ovulation.

This should be interesting. Emma, my oldest, is 21 months old and Heidi is not even 6 months yet!!! :shock:


----------



## fuschia

Hey my edd is 4th too! X


----------



## brookettc3

Just went to the drs where she did the test in front of me and said negative and I pointed out the other like and she was like OMg you are right congrats!!


----------



## BetsyRN

brookettc3 said:


> Just went to the drs where she did the test in front of me and said negative and I pointed out the other like and she was like OMg you are right congrats!!

So weird! I think they must have crappy urine tests; I bet if they did a blood hcg level you would get your MD positive!


----------



## Ladybug1

brookettc3 said:


> Just went to the drs where she did the test in front of me and said negative and I pointed out the other like and she was like OMg you are right congrats!!

Bizarre. What purpose do they serve, if you have to tell them your results. :wacko:


----------



## Julia323

Yay! A group to join! I'm due with our first on Feb 2!


----------



## brookettc3

Omg! There are so many feb ladies congrats all :) 
I really have no clue. I have a picture of the test I will post it so you can see


----------



## RJ2

mrsraggle said:


> Welcome! When are you due?

I am Due on the 10th Feb.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx

https://www.connectedmoms.com/tickers/tickers/7wy1tjazv3gb41aj.png


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats RJ2 :)


----------



## RJ2

Julia323 said:


> Yay! A group to join! I'm due with our first on Feb 2!

Welcome and Congrats.
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx

https://www.connectedmoms.com/tickers/tickers/7wy1tjazv3gb41aj.png


----------



## RJ2

I have a question.

I don't know much about hCG Beta level so I'm not sure if I am imagining it or not but I think mine might be higher than normal.
Found out really early I was pregnant and had hCg 19 @ 6dpo and Mon had hCg 233 @ 9dpo.

Should it be something I worry about and if it is high what does it mean?

Thanks Ladies.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx

https://www.connectedmoms.com/tickers/tickers/7wy1tjazv3gb41aj.png


----------



## amandad192

RJ2 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I don't know much about hCG Beta level so I'm not sure if I am imagining it or not but I think mine might be higher than normal.
> Found out really early I was pregnant and had hCg 19 @ 6dpo and Mon had hCg 233 @ 9dpo.
> 
> Should it be something I worry about and if it is high what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx
> 
> https://www.connectedmoms.com/tickers/tickers/7wy1tjazv3gb41aj.png

I'm no expert but that sounds quite normal. During the 1st 16 weeks your hcg levels climb very quickly. They should AT LEAST double every 48 hours. You seem to be doing fab.

Your tickers can be in your siggy so you don't have to enter the codes all the time. If you go to quicklinks > edit signiture and put the codes in there
x


----------



## jmla04

RedheadBabies said:


> Oh! And can I be added? Due date February 5! :wohoo:

I am due the 5th, I am from Michigan and I have red hair :) I am hoping for red headed girls :)


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats everyone joining! 

i'm a bit confused...just taken a clearblue digital with the indicator. On the 28th I got 1-2 with fmu (today am 4+2 - 2+2 since conception) and was expecting to see 2-3 today (or worried it would still say 1-2!). And 3+ has popped up right away with fmu, within a minute and a half. I really dont think I can be further along so I guess my hcg levels are rocketing up lol.

Has this happened to anyone using the indicator? x
 



Attached Files:







P1040873.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JessicaAnne

AF was due today! No sign of her, off to get a digi today! 
And I'm a redhead and Evie's a redhead :D Wonder if this one will be!


----------



## hopeforamirac

dreamer it looks like u have a strong sicky bean :)
i got 2-3 today on my digi :)


----------



## amandad192

Is anybody else struggling with mornings? 
I go to bed between 10-11 but I'm having a tough time sleeping, then Liam wakes me up at 5:30.
Until about 11am I feel like a complete zombie. I spend alot of the morning sitting on the sofa cuddling Liam because I have no energy at all.

But then after 11am I'm bursting with energy playing with Liam until he naps then doing loads of housework or coursework.


----------



## JessicaAnne

Morning's have never been my strong point, but I am finding it really hard to get my head off the pillow! If I could sleep until noon I would :haha:

Confirmed with a digi today :D


----------



## KjConard

I love mornings but think I will stuggle more when I cut the coffee. Right now I have about 1/4 to 1/2 cup each morning and its been so hard to try to drink less and less every morning!


----------



## TheNewWife

mrsraggle - can you add me to February 1st? Please & thank you :thumbup:


----------



## lellis82

Mornings are ok for me. I'm just getting super exhausted by like 3pm.


----------



## BetsyRN

I think I've taken a nap every afternoon this past week. And when I was at the gym yesterday morning, I felt like I barely had the energy to keep running. I had to quit mid-run and just walk:(


----------



## BetsyRN

jmla04 said:


> I am due the 5th, I am from Michigan and I have red hair :) I am hoping for red headed girls :)

I'll take either a red-headed boy or girl! (But I'll be just as happy if it's not a ginger.)


----------



## BetsyRN

RJ2 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I don't know much about hCG Beta level so I'm not sure if I am imagining it or not but I think mine might be higher than normal.
> Found out really early I was pregnant and had hCg 19 @ 6dpo and Mon had hCg 233 @ 9dpo.
> 
> Should it be something I worry about and if it is high what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf64b1.aspx
> 
> https://www.connectedmoms.com/tickers/tickers/7wy1tjazv3gb41aj.png

They look good to me; they're rising appropriately (doubling every 48-72 hrs.) Here's a great website that breaks down HCG levels by weeks:

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## lellis82

BetsyRN- Thanks for the link... that is really useful. I should get my first HCG results this afternoon.


----------



## JessicaAnne

Anyone got any bloat? I have a lot, even when I first wake up! Hoping it turns into a huge bump this time :haha:


----------



## lellis82

JessicaAnne, 

I'm 4w+4 and have lost 3lbs from being sick but gained 2 inches from bloat! lol CRAZY!


----------



## amandad192

JessicaAnne said:


> Anyone got any bloat? I have a lot, even when I first wake up! Hoping it turns into a huge bump this time :haha:

Yeeesss!!!

I look about 20 weeks pregnant because I'm so bloated (and still look prego since having Liam anyway:cry:)
Last night (TMI) I had diarrhoea. I went to bed like 20 weeks pregnant, woke up with an athletes stomach (okay maybe not that flat)
As soon as I had breakfast my stomach popped out again.

Oh well..at least if someone calls me fat I can tell them I'm pregnant...I just won't tell them how far along:winkwink:


----------



## brookettc3

I went to my regular doctor cause my test was barely positive today and he tested again and it was negative he said i should probably start my period any day but just to be safe he ordered blood. I will get my results in the morning or tonight if I am lucky. So worried. :(


----------



## mrsraggle

brookettc3 said:


> I went to my regular doctor cause my test was barely positive today and he tested again and it was negative he said i should probably start my period any day but just to be safe he ordered blood. I will get my results in the morning or tonight if I am lucky. So worried. :(

:hugs: I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome new february mummies! The first page should be all up to date now.

I'm very bloated! I also have a bit of swelling around my ankles and the skin on my legs is very painful. 

When I was at this stage in my pregnancy with Eloise I had awful morning sickness straight away and so far, 5.5 weeks into this pregnancy and nothing..! I'm hoping it stays that way..


----------



## BetsyRN

brookettc3 said:


> I went to my regular doctor cause my test was barely positive today and he tested again and it was negative he said i should probably start my period any day but just to be safe he ordered blood. I will get my results in the morning or tonight if I am lucky. So worried. :(

Thinking about you...hope you get good news...


----------



## TheNewWife

mrsraggle said:


> When I was at this stage in my pregnancy with Eloise I had awful morning sickness straight away and so far, 5.5 weeks into this pregnancy and nothing..! I'm hoping it stays that way..

I am the same - sickness with my 2 other right away, nothing yet with this one. It worries me a bit though as I've also had continual spotting. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## brookettc3

Laidee said:


> Hi Ladies - my HPTs last week all came up positive but my urine test at the doc office came up negative. So I retested Sunday morning with a digi and it came up positive. Took a blood test yesterday and just found out my results....POSITIVE.
> 
> I'm really going to need doctors to get better tests!

How far along were you when youdid th urine test at the doctors? 
Also how far along with the blood? 
Sorry for all the questions :/ just really nervous right now
Thanks in advance


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you ladies I will let you know the results as soon as I get them!!


----------



## mrsraggle

TheNewWife said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> When I was at this stage in my pregnancy with Eloise I had awful morning sickness straight away and so far, 5.5 weeks into this pregnancy and nothing..! I'm hoping it stays that way..
> 
> I am the same - sickness with my 2 other right away, nothing yet with this one. It worries me a bit though as I've also had continual spotting. Got my fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Some spotting is normal, I'm sure you're all fine and well :thumbup:
I'm enjoying not having the sickness! I had it my entire pregnancy and it really put a downer on it and was one of the things that might have put me off TTC#2. But here we are...


----------



## swanxxsong

Hello all! My EDD is Feb 11, I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant! I'm so excited, and well, a mix of emotions right now! Nervous, shocked, overjoyed, etc. Eee this is finally happening!

Looking forward to happy and healthy February babies for us all!


----------



## mrsraggle

swanxxsong said:


> Hello all! My EDD is Feb 11, I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant! I'm so excited, and well, a mix of emotions right now! Nervous, shocked, overjoyed, etc. Eee this is finally happening!
> 
> Looking forward to happy and healthy February babies for us all!

Congrats & welcome!


----------



## mrsraggle

So who's planning on staying team yellow? And who's finding out if they're having a boy or girl?


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> I went to my regular doctor cause my test was barely positive today and he tested again and it was negative he said i should probably start my period any day but just to be safe he ordered blood. I will get my results in the morning or tonight if I am lucky. So worried. :(

I'd try your best not to feel too down, you are really early and hcg levels can be so low at that point. You are only 9 or 10 dpo right? I got my bfp at 12 dpo with afternoon pee only to have an even fainter test the next day using FMU ?! I did drink a ton of water before bed that night. I think since the levels are so low in early pregnancy they really can be thrown off just by drinking too much. I didn't drink anything for 4 hrs and tested again and got darkest bfp I had seen at that point. I'm sorry that the doc isn't being very positive. I hope everything turns up normal in a few days and that af stays away!:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

mrsraggle said:


> So who's planning on staying team yellow? And who's finding out if they're having a boy or girl?

I would like to stay on team yellow, but I'm very impatient, so we'll see! :lol:

DH wants to find out, so I told him he can, but he can't tell me!... I highly doubt he'd be able to keep his mouth shut tbh, so it will either be both of us knowing, or neither of us!!!

I'm not even sure if we're going to have any scans full stop, so that will end that debate!! :haha:


----------



## samantha1990

according to calculations i'm due feb 6th with my 2nd!!


----------



## JessicaAnne

No matter what time of day I always have a sort of "bump" (of course it's bloat!) 

I'm far to impatient to stay team yellow! (Also because if I'm team pink again I don't see the point of buying EVERYTHING brand new again!) 

I've started looking at prams already! So far it's between a Britax B Dual, Phil and Teds or iCandy peach blossom :D
(Although, I can't find anywhere that does the iCandy)


----------



## mrsraggle

We stayed team yellow with Eloise and will be again! Loved having the surprise! Especially this time though as I will probably have an elective section so I'll know the birthdate, would be nice to keep something a surprise!


----------



## mrsraggle

samantha1990 said:


> according to calculations i'm due feb 6th with my 2nd!!

Congrats!


----------



## MamaDee

I am far to impatient to stay team yellow. Plus I am really routing for team pink this time around! I want to shop like a crazy lady if that is what I get, if not I don't have much need to shop as we still have everything for a boy :)


----------



## lellis82

I will find out but I'm hoping team blue. :) but will of course be happy with any healthy baby.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We will DEF find out! There's no way I could stand waiting. It would drive me insane if baby was "shy" the whole time and refused to show the goods!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Noone else staying team yellow?!


----------



## Julia323

mrsraggle said:


> So who's planning on staying team yellow? And who's finding out if they're having a boy or girl?

I am not patient enough to stay in team yellow! We'll be finding out as soon as we can, provided the LO co-operates! I'm not specifically hoping for a boy or a girl, we'll be happy with either. Right now I just want a sticky baby!


----------



## BetsyRN

My husband and I both want to find out what it is; thank goodness we agree! I'm too much of a planner to wait, and it will still be a surprise when the LO will actually arrive and what it'll look like.


----------



## KjConard

I can't wait to find out! I would love a girl and my husband would love a boy. But, as long as the baby is healthy, we could care less if the baby is a boy or girl! : )


----------



## xsarahxxannx

I couldn't stand waiting to find out! I would love to know asap so that I could buy all of the cute pink or blue baby accessories :) Although, my husband and I do want to stay with neutral colors on most of our big items so that we will be able to reuse with baby #2 someday. But cute gender appropriate clothes and bibs will be so much fun to pick out!
Hubby is dead set on having a girl (even wants twins at that) 
I would be thrilled with either sex, but kind of wanting a boy first! (just one please!) lol


----------



## RedheadBabies

jmla04 said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And can I be added? Due date February 5! :wohoo:
> 
> I am due the 5th, I am from Michigan and I have red hair :) I am hoping for red headed girls :)Click to expand...

That's so funny!! Where are you from in MI? Red hair runs in both of our familes, so we have good odds of a Ginger baby. hehe


----------



## RedheadBabies

mrsraggle said:


> Noone else staying team yellow?!

I am!! Always thought I would find out, but after a coworker didn't, it changed my mind. She still had an adorable nursery for her daughter, and tons of clothes for her. The excitement of waiting for the text to find out what she had was SO EXCITING!! How many GREAT surprises do we get once we become adults? Not many... 

I can't wait to hear the doctor say...

It's a ____!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

we're torn between finding out and staying team yellow. we want to know to decorate the nursery appropriately and buy relevant clothes but it would be a nice surprise. oh wanted to staying team yellow but has recently changed his mind, while i've swung the other way! not sure yet xxx


----------



## amandad192

mrsraggle said:


> Noone else staying team yellow?!

I am. We had a 4d scan with Liam, but this time we can't afford that. So it's a cheaper gender scan or a suprise..I'd rather keep it a suprise.

I reckon we'll take a guess at our 20 weeks scan anyway. Our hospital won't tell you the gender, but we were pretty sure we saw boy bits and were right.


----------



## RJ2

Cheering for team pink but will be thrilled no matter what.


----------



## Ladybug1

Not sure if we'll find out or not. I hate not knowing but I also like the element of surprise. Prob. won't make up my mind till the last minute.


----------



## amandad192

RJ2 said:


> Cheering for team pink but will be thrilled no matter what.

Same here. I would love for Liam to have a little sister. One of each would be perfect.
But if we have another cheeky little lad I'll be just as pleased.


----------



## swanxxsong

I am so bloated already, it's awful. I looked directly into hubby's eyes and said, "don't lie to me, can you not see a little belly on me and I'm not 4 weeks until Saturday?" Cautiously he looked down and nodded - which I'm glad he didn't lie because I _knew_ I was growing, so we both laughed about it. Of course he's all oh yeah I notice but it's not bad yada yada. lol. MEN.

I am the world's most impatient person so I am finding out if I'm team pink or team blue. I will go nuts, and my family would drive me nuts. Soooooo... >.<


----------



## KjConard

Have you guys had any symptoms yet? Besides from being a little more tired than usually, I really haven't had any since implantion bleeding. I'm hoping this is a prediction of how my pregnancy will go! This is my first and I'm already nervous for MS! : ) 

Also, for those of you who have already been through pregnancy, when did you start showing?


----------



## brookettc3

Got my blood test back HCG at 35 so I AM PREGNANT he wants to recheck my levels next Tuesday to make sure they have gone up but until then I am
Going to try and relax :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> Have you guys had any symptoms yet? Besides from being a little more tired than usually, I really haven't had any since implantion bleeding. I'm hoping this is a prediction of how my pregnancy will go! This is my first and I'm already nervous for MS! : )
> 
> Also, for those of you who have already been through pregnancy, when did you start showing?

No symptoms here. I know most aren't really even supposed to start for a bit (I think week 6 or 7 is average for MS to start?) but it still makes me really really nervous. I had my first check at 10 weeks last time and I STILL didn't have any symptoms at all. Well, that's not true. My breasts had been very sore for a few days and I'd had a bit of nausea but those went away. And so did my baby. :-( So I'm totally praying for morning sickness to kick in, for my breasts to start hurting, for Anything to help me stay calm this time around.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

brookettc3 said:


> Got my blood test back HCG at 35 so I AM PREGNANT he wants to recheck my levels next Tuesday to make sure they have gone up but until then I am
> Going to try and relax :)

That's awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## JessicaAnne

brookettc3 said:


> Got my blood test back HCG at 35 so I AM PREGNANT he wants to recheck my levels next Tuesday to make sure they have gone up but until then I am
> Going to try and relax :)

:happydance: Thats great news, I think we all knew you were, no one can get lines like yours and not be!!

Had my doctors appointment today, they said I wouldnt hear from the midwife until next week, but she rang today! Booked in to see her on the 21st :happydance: she also said she'll be booking my scan then as well :D


----------



## _dreamer_

i also had my doc appointment today, and also booked in to see midwife on the 21st!!! didnt get to speak to her though, the receptionist just booked me in. no test or anything at the doc, but after speaking to people here was now prepared for that! got my maternity folder now so felt like i at least came away with something

glad to hear about your result brooke :) x


----------



## swanxxsong

I am exhausted today, and very ready for bed. and it's 2pm. xD ughhhh. lol

hope everyone's having a great friday!


----------



## bumpsmum

really warm here today which made me feel quesy all day alot better now tho x


----------



## nightkd

The image I have (which is pushing me to stay team yellow) is either myself or hubby pulling baby up from between my legs, out of the water and cuddling for a bit...then remembering we don't know the sex and checking and finding out then!!! :D All the videos on Youtube of that make me tear up :blush:

I just LOVE this video:

https://youtu.be/qriqhDFo088

To answer some questions; I didn't get any 'proper' symptoms until 7 weeks, when my MS started :dohh: I've had sore boobs so far and been really tired... That's about it. It's kind of freaky how 'calm' it is in these first few weeks... So you're frequently questioning 'am I really pregnant?' and then all of a sudden it can start...fine one day and feeling pregnant for sure the next!! :lol:

I started showing around 16 weeks, had a real nice bump around 20 :)


----------



## nightkd

I really need to change my ticker, because I'm not that far along and it keeps getting my hopes up :haha:


----------



## lellis82

I just made a ticker! :- )


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lellis82 said:


> I just made a ticker! :- )

Yey! From the looks, we are buddies! Lol. I'm 4 wks, 6 days today, too!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay, I have my first appt. I went to the referral office this morning and it wasn't in yet, but they gave me the website where I could look it up. About an hour ago I did and, Shocker, it was ready!!! So I called the Dr. and they offered me the 20th. I'll be 7 weeks then which is what I wanted...but nope, we'll be out of town unless I can get my husband to change the dates. I had to get the next available which isn't until the 27th. ARGH! I know that's only an extra week but it means a 3 week wait instead of 2!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Fab JohnsPrincess! Will you get a scan then?

I've got my appointment with the midwife next Wednesday but it's just a form filling exercise and nothing exciting happens!


----------



## lellis82

JohnsPrincess!! We are due date twins! Congrats!  My first appointment isn't until the 29th, so either way, you're beating me. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> Fab JohnsPrincess! Will you get a scan then?
> 
> I've got my appointment with the midwife next Wednesday but it's just a form filling exercise and nothing exciting happens!

I think so! Since my last (which was also my first) ended due to the blighted ovum I'm pretty sure he'll check to make sure this one is "there"! I'll be 8 weeks. Is that a normal scan time? I think he'll do it either way, thank goodness!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lellis82 said:


> JohnsPrincess!! We are due date twins! Congrats!  My first appointment isn't until the 29th, so either way, you're beating me. :)

:happydance: Yey! 

LOL, just by 2 days. Not too bad!


----------



## swanxxsong

my first appointment is the 28th, and I'm going mad waiting. patience is not my forte. D: lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> my first appointment is the 28th, and I'm going mad waiting. patience is not my forte. D: lol

Me neither!!! 3 weeks seems like Such a long time!


----------



## lellis82

It really is soooo hard to wait!! And I want to wait to tell everyone until after that appointment.... SOOO IMPATIENT!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Lol, same here. I *might* wait until the 2nd semester but I'm def waiting until after my scan this time. The only people who know now are Dh and I, my mom, and one of my best friends who lives here, and who's a doctor.


----------



## hopeforamirac

ive not booked an app yet as i no mw wont see me till about 8-9 wks


----------



## mrsraggle

Yeah you should be fine to see something at 8 weeks JohnsPrincess. This is a good site: https://baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week8


----------



## mrsraggle

brookettc3 said:


> Got my blood test back HCG at 35 so I AM PREGNANT he wants to recheck my levels next Tuesday to make sure they have gone up but until then I am
> Going to try and relax :)

Only just seen this brookettc3, best of luck for Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## KjConard

I have my first ever baby appointment June 17th, I'll be just shy of 6 weeks and I'm so excited! I have no idea what to expect! How often do you usually see the doctor in the first trimester?


----------



## swanxxsong

My first appointment I'll be 7+2 (they call it the 8-10 week scan but I ovulated late and they didn't listen when I told them that lol) and they just sent me the paperwork yesterday. Says on it (this is US):

"For routine obstetrical care, you will be seen every *four *weeks until 28 weeks, then every *two *weeks until 36 weeks, then *every week* until delivery. If you need to have more frequent visits, that will be arranged."

I'm hoping they give me some more details and things because as the paperwork continues it gets confusing with what testing is what, what's important, what's not, what's covered, etc. But that's the general wrap-up. lol


----------



## swanxxsong

PS: KJ we are twins. ;D


----------



## brookettc3

mrsraggle said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood test back HCG at 35 so I AM PREGNANT he wants to recheck my levels next Tuesday to make sure they have gone up but until then I am
> Going to try and relax :)
> 
> Only just seen this brookettc3, best of luck for Tuesday :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I really do "feel" pregnant I pee all the time I am hungry a lot more and I can't drink carbonated drinks like with my other two children. Hoping morning sickness doesn't catch up to me :) 

How is everyone else feeling any new symptoms?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> Yeah you should be fine to see something at 8 weeks JohnsPrincess. This is a good site: https://baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week8

Thanks!! I've opened it and will be reading through!


----------



## Julia323

I am absolutely exhausted today. I went to run a bunch of errands for having a group of friends over this evening and felt like a total zombie! I felt like I should not be driving as my reaction time was so slow and I'm just out of it. I didn't get good sleep last night (was up 3 different times for various reasons), which might have something to do with it, but I do not like being so foggy.

Still to do this afternoon: clean the entire house and cook for 8 people. Yikes!


----------



## brookettc3

Took another test today.... They arent getting any darker... on the dollar store ones I can barely get a slight positive I REALLY hope my HCG is going up!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Junebugs

Feb. 7th here! 
I really don't have any symptoms other then off and on breast tenderness, which is getting me very nervous!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Feb. 7th here!
> I really don't have any symptoms other then off and on breast tenderness, which is getting me very nervous!!

Welcome! I don't either. Last night was the first time I got up multiple times to potty. But other than that, I really don't have any symptoms.


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Welcome! I don't either. Last night was the first time I got up multiple times to potty. But other than that, I really don't have any symptoms.

Good to know that!! your not that far off from me so i am happy to hear you are in the boat! :)


----------



## mrsraggle

Junebugs said:


> Feb. 7th here!
> I really don't have any symptoms other then off and on breast tenderness, which is getting me very nervous!!

:wave:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! I don't either. Last night was the first time I got up multiple times to potty. But other than that, I really don't have any symptoms.
> 
> Good to know that!! your not that far off from me so i am happy to hear you are in the boat! :)Click to expand...

Yep! I think "most" symptoms "typically" start later, or so I've read. I'm trying to not worry too much about it until I'm a bit farther along. It's hard though!!!


----------



## monkeydo

Hi,

I think I am due on 12th February, got my positive test today at 13dpo, 2 days after my wedding!

So far I have back-ache on and off and my allergies keep flaring up, but that could just be due to the weather. I'm still not quite sure I believe there's a bean in there!!

Good luck everyone x


----------



## mrsraggle

I don't have any symptpms except extreme tiredness but that could be because I have a one year old in the house too!


----------



## mrsraggle

monkeydo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I am due on 12th February, got my positive test today at 13dpo, 2 days after my wedding!
> 
> So far I have back-ache on and off and my allergies keep flaring up, but that could just be due to the weather. I'm still not quite sure I believe there's a bean in there!!
> 
> Good luck everyone x

Oooh congratulations - wedding and a baby!!


----------



## Junebugs

I'm happy to know i am not the only one!! I am trying to hard not to worry but it is hard!! :)


----------



## brookettc3

monkeydo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I am due on 12th February, got my positive test today at 13dpo, 2 days after my wedding!
> 
> So far I have back-ache on and off and my allergies keep flaring up, but that could just be due to the weather. I'm still not quite sure I believe there's a bean in there!!
> 
> Good luck everyone x


We have the same due date :) congrats! I think the same about the little bean not being in there! I hope and pray our little ones stick around! What kind of test did you take and you should post a pic :)


----------



## christinajosl

Hello everyone!! I'm:happydance: due on the 3rd


----------



## swanxxsong

ohhh symptoms. 

I have cramps, on and off. they randomly appear then vanish. just feels like :witch: coming, but she's notttt! ;D also hungry non-stop, tire more readily and I'm bloating. ughhh. boobs have been sore since ovulation, which is loads of fun! lol so that's not anything 'new' per se. 

I haven't tested in like, 2 days. I tested the day I got my BFP and then the day after with a digital to just see the word. ;) do you ladies keep testing? I was told by a friend to not, because I'd drive myself nuts worrying about levels, and that I'd know if I lost the baby because I'd bleed and/or have severe pain. but I'm still worried about my levels since I don't know what's going on!! lol. thoughts???

xo!


----------



## KjConard

I have tested.from 9 dpo up until 13 dpo and got all bfps. I didn't test today but will probably take on next Friday if I can hold out that long! 

Swan, yes we are. That is according to ov, I would be 5 weeks if going by lmp.


----------



## brookettc3

swanxxsong said:


> ohhh symptoms.
> 
> I have cramps, on and off. they randomly appear then vanish. just feels like :witch: coming, but she's notttt! ;D also hungry non-stop, tire more readily and I'm bloating. ughhh. boobs have been sore since ovulation, which is loads of fun! lol so that's not anything 'new' per se.
> 
> I haven't tested in like, 2 days. I tested the day I got my BFP and then the day after with a digital to just see the word. ;) do you ladies keep testing? I was told by a friend to not, because I'd drive myself nuts worrying about levels, and that I'd know if I lost the baby because I'd bleed and/or have severe pain. but I'm still worried about my levels since I don't know what's going on!! lol. thoughts???
> 
> xo!

I am having the same symptoms cramps come and go hungry SUPER tired and beyond bloated! 
I didnt test yesterday but tested twice today and I AM freaking out cause the lines arent getting darker. So I would advise you to NOT test it just drives you insane!!! I get more blood work done on tuesday and i am anxiously awaiting that. It will tell me if my levels are going up as expected.


----------



## nightkd

brookettc3 said:


> Took another test today.... They arent getting any darker... on the dollar store ones I can barely get a slight positive I REALLY hope my HCG is going up!

Don't go by the darkness of the tests! Different tests (even the same brand) can show up really different intensities of line... :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you :) yeah it's just hard not to I feel like I should have beautiful pink lines by now I got my first BFP A few days ago. I know I am only 3+6 though. Can't wait for my blood test on Tuesday!


----------



## amandad192

Nausea has me :(

Very different to how I was with Liam though. With Liam I had to eat as fast as possible to stop myself from throwing up. Now I feel sick when I eat. I'm sat here trying to force myself to eat but feel like I'm gna puke. I guess it's a good sign, but not a very welcomed one :(


----------



## monkeydo

brookettc3 said:


> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think I am due on 12th February, got my positive test today at 13dpo, 2 days after my wedding!
> 
> So far I have back-ache on and off and my allergies keep flaring up, but that could just be due to the weather. I'm still not quite sure I believe there's a bean in there!!
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> 
> We have the same due date :) congrats! I think the same about the little bean not being in there! I hope and pray our little ones stick around! What kind of test did you take and you should post a pic :)Click to expand...

Yeay for 12th Feb babies!!

I did a First Response something or other, sorry I didn't get a picture and I threw the test away now (is that really bad of me?!) - I thought if I kept it I would just keep checking it or something until it drove me to distraction


----------



## swanxxsong

*KJ *- yay! so based on our ov dates, we're the same amount of time along thus far, then. ;D woo hoo! 

haha, aw *brooke *- tough not to go crazy right now, eh? :D I haven't had any bloodwork yet, basically they told me, "okay you got 5 BFPs from 4 different kinds of tests, awesome, we'll see you June 28 for your 8 week." makes me nervous but I'm just going to accept it. LOL. I think I'd go crazy no matter what. if they took my blood, I'd go nuts each time they tested my levels, especially if mine were slow rising or something. I'd go nuts if I was testing, hoping for darker tests. I'm going nuts now just waiting and waiting for me to hit week 7 for my scan. So basically, I'm just nuts! LOL. Good luck to you, though! xo


----------



## brookettc3

Monkeydo- yay!!! I already have a feb 16th and a feb 25th I am just adding to my February list :) hoping I actually have this baby on the 30th of January ha. No, it's fine I look at mine all the time just so I can remind myself I am pregnant. Haha


----------



## brookettc3

Swansong- yeah I am insane lol! It's all I think. About "should I test again to see if the line gets darker or comes up quicker...." anxiously awaiting my blood work I have serioslu decided I am gonna go in tomorrow and be like I Wont be here for a couple days so I am
Trying to get it out of the way now. Hahahaha well I went in for proof of pregnancy at 3 different places and they all told me I wasn't so I needed the blood work done


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello, may I join you girls? 

Just got my BFP yesterday at 10DPO after a loss in March. 

My due date is February 14, 2012. <3

Congrats to all of you!

Heather


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm having a really hard time staying positive thus far. Still no real symptoms other than going potty a few times a night (and all day, lol). My breasts are barely tender at all and that's IT. I'm trying not to freak out as I've got 3 weeks to sit here and stew, but it's really difficult right now.


----------



## brookettc3

MRS_HJO- Congratulations!!! A Valentines day baby how cute <3 If i went by my LMP that would be my due date as well!

JohnsPrincess- I feel the same way I literally considered putting a blanket down in the bathroom and laying in there. I wish I had more symptoms! I think I am starting to get a new one today... Smell... things are really getting to me!!!


----------



## Julia323

Well, after going out for a very late night last night with all of our friends (combined bachelor/bachelorette party) I felt just as hung over as everyone else (who had stayed at our house) looked! I didn't drink (obviously) so my nausea must be kicking in. Combined with a wicked headache.


----------



## Junebugs

Brookettc3 and Johnsprincess..... don't worry i am the same, i woke up this morning and felt nothing. We just need to remain positive as much as we can!!! It will come with time :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Brookettc3 and Johnsprincess..... don't worry i am the same, i woke up this morning and felt nothing. We just need to remain positive as much as we can!!! It will come with time :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks! I'm trying. My last didn't end well and I know that's clouding this. I'm just so scared!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Brookettc3 and Johnsprincess..... don't worry i am the same, i woke up this morning and felt nothing. We just need to remain positive as much as we can!!! It will come with time :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks! I'm trying. My last didn't end well and I know that's clouding this. I'm just so scared!!Click to expand...

I know hun, same thing for me.. but we can't go by our last pregnancy. This is a new one and it is gonna happen for us!!! :) I really truly believe that if your negative you will get a negative outcome. I know it is still hard not to be scared, believe me... I know.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Brookettc3 and Johnsprincess..... don't worry i am the same, i woke up this morning and felt nothing. We just need to remain positive as much as we can!!! It will come with time :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks! I'm trying. My last didn't end well and I know that's clouding this. I'm just so scared!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun, same thing for me.. but we can't go by our last pregnancy. This is a new one and it is gonna happen for us!!! :) I really truly believe that if your negative you will get a negative outcome. I know it is still hard not to be scared, believe me... I know.Click to expand...

I love your attitude! :flower: Okay, I'm trying. Lol. This morning I was in a total funk. I'm feeling a little better - attitude wise - now! Thanks!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> I love your attitude! :flower: Okay, I'm trying. Lol. This morning I was in a total funk. I'm feeling a little better - attitude wise - now! Thanks!!

I promised myself after my last miscarriage (blighted ovum) that i would remain positive no matter what on my next pregnancy. I was so obsessed about everything!! I am still scared but positive.


----------



## brookettc3

Junebugs- thank you for your positive outlook :) it truly made me smile I have never ha a loss and I can't even imagine but your strength is very amazing. I am
Going to go in early tomorrow and ask for my blood work then an I think after that I will relax if my levels are going up:)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I love your attitude! :flower: Okay, I'm trying. Lol. This morning I was in a total funk. I'm feeling a little better - attitude wise - now! Thanks!!
> 
> I promised myself after my last miscarriage (blighted ovum) that i would remain positive no matter what on my next pregnancy. I was so obsessed about everything!! I am still scared but positive.Click to expand...

My last (and first) was also a blighted ovum!


----------



## TheNewWife

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Brookettc3 and Johnsprincess..... don't worry i am the same, i woke up this morning and felt nothing. We just need to remain positive as much as we can!!! It will come with time :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks! I'm trying. My last didn't end well and I know that's clouding this. I'm just so scared!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun, same thing for me.. but we can't go by our last pregnancy. This is a new one and it is gonna happen for us!!! :) I really truly believe that if your negative you will get a negative outcome. I know it is still hard not to be scared, believe me... I know.Click to expand...

I have the same "cloud" - I've had a LOT of spotting with this pregnancy (all brown, but still) and haven't really felt nauseous which is different from my previous two pregnancies but really similar to my first - and that ended in a MC at 6+3. Holding my breath for this one.


----------



## Josefin

Hi! I got my :bfp: this morning and due date is on valentines day<3 I'm so happy today! My son is gonna get a little brother or sister:) 1 year and 9 months between them:) The daddy doesn't know yet, but I will tell him when he gets home from work:)


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Josefin, and congratulations. My due date is Feb. 14 as well! :)


----------



## monkeydo

Does anyone else feel like they constantly have a burp or a, ahem, fart, about to come but nothing happens?! I'm full of air but it won't come out. Is that normal?!

Also woke up this morning feeling like a freight train rode over my boobs. Owww! Seems a lot better now, thank goodness.

Just off to the GP in an hour, I'm going to Cornwall this afternoon for my honeymoon and my allergies are doing my head in, I don't know what is OK to take. Hopefully they will do my referral to the midwife.


----------



## swanxxsong

Last night was my first night where I struggled to fall asleep and when I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, I had issues falling back asleep. I am so exhausted... and I have to go to work. Boo! lol.

I do get that sometimes, *monkeydo*. Though more often than not, I really do need to burp or fart. /: lol.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TheNewWife said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Brookettc3 and Johnsprincess..... don't worry i am the same, i woke up this morning and felt nothing. We just need to remain positive as much as we can!!! It will come with time :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks! I'm trying. My last didn't end well and I know that's clouding this. I'm just so scared!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun, same thing for me.. but we can't go by our last pregnancy. This is a new one and it is gonna happen for us!!! :) I really truly believe that if your negative you will get a negative outcome. I know it is still hard not to be scared, believe me... I know.Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same "cloud" - I've had a LOT of spotting with this pregnancy (all brown, but still) and haven't really felt nauseous which is different from my previous two pregnancies but really similar to my first - and that ended in a MC at 6+3. Holding my breath for this one.Click to expand...

No spotting for me...but just really no symptoms. My breasts don't even really hurt which I think is freaking me out the most.


----------



## brookettc3

I don't really feel the need to burp a lot but I am soooo gassy it's terrible all night I wake up also I am crampy because of it. :/


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> Junebugs- thank you for your positive outlook :) it truly made me smile I have never ha a loss and I can't even imagine but your strength is very amazing. I am
> Going to go in early tomorrow and ask for my blood work then an I think after that I will relax if my levels are going up:)

Good! I hope everything went well with your appointment, don't worry i'm sure it will be going up ;) .


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> My last (and first) was also a blighted ovum!


Really?? Wow that's odd, we are on the same path.. lol. Last night a had a bunch of mild cramping, not sure if it was gas or not?


----------



## brookettc3

Junebugs- thank you I have to wait til 1 now so I will get the results tomorrow morning. It's only 9am :/ I am getting so anxious! Hoping and praying for a quadrupled number!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> My last (and first) was also a blighted ovum!
> 
> 
> Really?? Wow that's odd, we are on the same path.. lol. Last night a had a bunch of mild cramping, not sure if it was gas or not?Click to expand...

Yep, really! Heartbreaking to go in there and see the sac and no baby, ya know? 

I had some "cramping" yesterday and...this is totally embarrassing, but I couldn't tell if I had to go to the bathroom or if it was "cramps". After a few hours...found out it was because I had to potty!!! I felt better after that. But I've been gassy at night...

I'm having a Craptacular day. Just still really not feeling pg at all, even though I know it's still early. Have a TON of papers to write. My house is a mess. Etc etc etc. I just want my appt to get here.


----------



## swanxxsong

i . am . so . tired .

getting through the rest of this workday is BRUTAL, I tell you. BRUTAL. D: lol


----------



## KjConard

I am SOOOOOO tired today too! I can barely keep my head up. I can't wait until I can take a nap or get to bed super early!


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> Junebugs- thank you I have to wait til 1 now so I will get the results tomorrow morning. It's only 9am :/ I am getting so anxious! Hoping and praying for a quadrupled number!

Fingers crossed!!! You need to let us know as soon as you find out!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Yep, really! Heartbreaking to go in there and see the sac and no baby, ya know?
> 
> I had some "cramping" yesterday and...this is totally embarrassing, but I couldn't tell if I had to go to the bathroom or if it was "cramps". After a few hours...found out it was because I had to potty!!! I felt better after that. But I've been gassy at night...
> 
> I'm having a Craptacular day. Just still really not feeling pg at all, even though I know it's still early. Have a TON of papers to write. My house is a mess. Etc etc etc. I just want my appt to get here.

 Ya your telling me, the worse was i knew it was a blighted ovum but all my doctors kept telling me it was fine and i was just a bit behind. 

When is your first appointment?


----------



## brookettc3

Got my blood drawn today should get the results tomorrow morning :) The ovary I ovulated from is hurting kinda worried. :(
If I am having an ectopic would my levels be lower?


----------



## mrsraggle

So far as I know with ectopics the pain is severe, really severe. Not sure about levels though.

I'm really tired too. I work part time and have a one year old too so I'm really suffering! Today she slept from 1.30pm-4pm so I had a good long nap alongside her!


----------



## swanxxsong

AMEN KJ, I'm ready for naptime! I'm so glad I get to leave work in 30 minutes.


And coincidentally I was asking my sister (a nurse and a mommy lol) about ectopics and she said the pain is _extreme_. seriously, seriously agonizing. I beleive I read that during an ectopic, the levels wouldn't rise as fast, but I could be wrong. I'd def ask the doc tomorrow!

FX your results are good! :D :hugs:


----------



## KjConard

brookettc3 said:


> Got my blood drawn today should get the results tomorrow morning :) The ovary I ovulated from is hurting kinda worried. :(
> If I am having an ectopic would my levels be lower?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you good vibes! I hope everything comes back positive tomorrow!


----------



## nightkd

I thought the levels with ectopic were supposed to be crazy high? I could be wrong though.

I've been hungry ALL day...Even when I eat something, within a few minutes, my tummy is rumbling again!! :dohh:

I seem to be getting stressed out more easily too... I think I need to take a break from my intactivism, I have no patience!! :nope: And maybe my games... And other people... In fact, someone lock me up in a little room with a cosy bed and a fridge stocked with yummy foods!! I'll knock when my waters break :haha:


----------



## happigail

Hello everyone! Found out this morning that I am a member of your club! On line calculator said due 9th of Feb! I'll prob have a section a week early which just about still puts me in here! 

My name is Abbie, I have a 6 month old girl and a 10 year old boy! I had bp problems at the end with Kitty and I'm desperately hoping to keep my presure down this time. 

Looking forward to a good chat with you all, I came in a bit late to my group with Kitty and never really got involved!


----------



## BetsyRN

brookettc3 said:


> Got my blood drawn today should get the results tomorrow morning :) The ovary I ovulated from is hurting kinda worried. :(
> If I am having an ectopic would my levels be lower?

With my ectopic, the levels didn't rise as they were supposed to and I had spotting. At 6 weeks (or so -- I wasn't sure of dates bc I'd had a normal period), my HCG was 501. Three days later it was 532, and two days after that it was 593. I really didn't have any pain; typically, one wouldn't feel extreme pain unless their tube ruptured. My levels were never high enough to see anything on US, so I was a "presumed ectopic"; I was pretty textbook, though, as having a period, spotting, and slow-rising HCG levels are classic signs of an ectopic. Please don't worry that's what you have -- it's pretty rare!


By the way, I had my first US today! It's in my uterus (whew!), my due date of 2/1/12 is confirmed, and they heard a heartbeat! Wow!


----------



## swanxxsong

glad to hear it all went well *betsy*! :D 

welcome, *gail*! :D H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Yep, really! Heartbreaking to go in there and see the sac and no baby, ya know?
> 
> I had some "cramping" yesterday and...this is totally embarrassing, but I couldn't tell if I had to go to the bathroom or if it was "cramps". After a few hours...found out it was because I had to potty!!! I felt better after that. But I've been gassy at night...
> 
> I'm having a Craptacular day. Just still really not feeling pg at all, even though I know it's still early. Have a TON of papers to write. My house is a mess. Etc etc etc. I just want my appt to get here.
> 
> Ya your telling me, the worse was i knew it was a blighted ovum but all my doctors kept telling me it was fine and i was just a bit behind.
> 
> When is your first appointment?Click to expand...

For me, I just had a bad feeling. I was "10 weeks" and didn't feel at all pregnant. Which is why I this time I'm really on edge! I knew as soon as the ultrasound came up. 

My first is the 27th. I could have gotten in on the 20th but we'll probably be out of town so I took the next available. Gonna be a hard 3ww. When's yours?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

happigail said:


> Hello everyone! Found out this morning that I am a member of your club! On line calculator said due 9th of Feb! I'll prob have a section a week early which just about still puts me in here!
> 
> My name is Abbie, I have a 6 month old girl and a 10 year old boy! I had bp problems at the end with Kitty and I'm desperately hoping to keep my presure down this time.
> 
> Looking forward to a good chat with you all, I came in a bit late to my group with Kitty and never really got involved!

Welcome! Your daughter is Adorable!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

brookettc3 said:


> Got my blood drawn today should get the results tomorrow morning :) The ovary I ovulated from is hurting kinda worried. :(
> If I am having an ectopic would my levels be lower?

Good luck, hon!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BetsyRN said:


> By the way, I had my first US today! It's in my uterus (whew!), my due date of 2/1/12 is confirmed, and they heard a heartbeat! Wow!

YEY!


----------



## MamaDee

MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> For me, I just had a bad feeling. I was "10 weeks" and didn't feel at all pregnant. Which is why I this time I'm really on edge! I knew as soon as the ultrasound came up.
> 
> My first is the 27th. I could have gotten in on the 20th but we'll probably be out of town so I took the next available. Gonna be a hard 3ww. When's yours?

I haven't even gotten to book mine yet. In Canada they are always behind, most of the time you don't get an ultrasound done until around 8-12 weeks (sometimes even later). I have been still trying to get a hold of my doctor to get the HCG results of my last visit. 

I know what you mean about being on edge, i just try to tell myself it is just to soon to be sure yet. It is normal not to have symptoms yet. I am just worried because i did have really bad breast pain and it just seemed to stop almost overnight . Oh just a question did you have bleeding with your miscarriage before you found out it was a blighted ovum?


----------



## Junebugs

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

So sorry to hear that hun!!! :( :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

awww. :hugs: so sorry to hear, mama. <3 best wishes! xo


----------



## brookettc3

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

So sorry :( I hope you can get your forever baby very soon!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> For me, I just had a bad feeling. I was "10 weeks" and didn't feel at all pregnant. Which is why I this time I'm really on edge! I knew as soon as the ultrasound came up.
> 
> My first is the 27th. I could have gotten in on the 20th but we'll probably be out of town so I took the next available. Gonna be a hard 3ww. When's yours?
> 
> I haven't even gotten to book mine yet. In Canada they are always behind, most of the time you don't get an ultrasound done until around 8-12 weeks (sometimes even later). I have been still trying to get a hold of my doctor to get the HCG results of my last visit.
> 
> I know what you mean about being on edge, i just try to tell myself it is just to soon to be sure yet. It is normal not to have symptoms yet. I am just worried because i did have really bad breast pain and it just seemed to stop almost overnight . Oh just a question did you have bleeding with your miscarriage before you found out it was a blighted ovum?Click to expand...

Ack! I'd be going insane!! I didn't have my first appt last time until 10 weeks which was late for here. This time it'll be 8 weeks but that still seems like sooooo long. I do wish they'd do blood tests for me so I at least knew if my levels were going up, etc. But they don't do that at all - not for military. At least not here!

And you're right. It is still early for symptoms. I just wish I'd hurry up and get some!!!

I didn't have any bleeding before being diagnosed. In fact, he was shocked that I'd lasted that long. And I lasted longer. He saw me...a week or so after the first appt and still nothing but the sac. Then he said he'd give me a little longer to try to miscarry on my own but he couldn't leave it for too long. I did finally miscarry almost everything on my own but in the end he had to go in and pull the last bit out. That was...horrible. ...sorry, probably TMI! Lol


----------



## TheNewWife

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

Sorry to hear the sad news. :cry: I have been spotting/bleeding for the past 11 days so I suspect I may be joining you. :(


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks to all of you ladies for the support!!




TheNewWife said:


> MamaOfOne said:
> 
> 
> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!
> 
> Sorry to hear the sad news. :cry: I have been spotting/bleeding for the past 11 days so I suspect I may be joining you. :(Click to expand...


NewWife I really hope you won't be joining me. Try to stay positive spotting can be normal, I did in fact spot with my last pregnancy which was completely fine. It's not over unless that ugly :witch: fully shows her face. I will be thinking of you..FX'd !!:hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

Thanks, MamaofOne. I've had 3 previous pregnancies: the first resulted in MC at 6+3 but had no signs leading up to it; the second two gave me my beautiful girls and I had no spotting whatsoever. I was also a heck of a lot more sick by this point.

I have a doctor's appointment in a week so will be in limbo until then (unless I have an obvious MC at home like last time...)


----------



## sammy1205

Hello all. My EDD is 02/09. My first appt is 06/29 so hopefully I will get a more accurate date then.


----------



## amandad192

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

:hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## amandad192

sammy1205 said:


> Hello all. My EDD is 02/09. My first appt is 06/29 so hopefully I will get a more accurate date then.

Hello and congrats!! 
How are you? Any symptoms yet? x


----------



## Josefin

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

I'm so sorry! Hope you get a bfp soon again and that the next one sticks for nine months<3


----------



## swanxxsong

*NewWife*, thoughts and prayers with you and your bean - hopefully it's nothing! :hugs:

Question for you ladies. I've been having weird cramps since yesterday - way above my belly button, far to my right side. almost as though it's my kidney or whatever is in front of it. nothing severe, but a dull ache in an uncomfortable spot that made falling asleep difficult. it's annoying and kind of tender if I touch over the spot. has anyone had this? I'm confused, but trying not to worry about it. I would feel silly calling my doctor to have her giggle and say everything's fine. I feel like a nervous nellie. /: lol

it's not in front of my repro organs - not down low enough - it's just bizarre. I'm assuming muscles stretching? I'm just trying to get a feeling of whether it's related to the pg or well, not. ;) basically, I'm being paranoid. haha!


----------



## hopeforamirac

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

sorry to read this :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank goodness for triage nurses!

Finally called. Dull ache is okay she said, could be trapped gas or anything like that &#8211; she said she&#8217;d bet anything that it&#8217;s GI related, with how high and to the right it is. So that&#8217;s a relief, nothing affecting baby from what she believes. If the pain intensifies, I need to see family doctor (I don&#8217;t have one yet&#8230; whoops) or the ER, because it could be a gall bladder problem. She said it&#8217;s not uncommon in pregnancy, and just to monitor it. Also need to avoid fatty foods and fried foods &#8211; which I have been doing &#8211; and spicy foods, which I love. 

More veggies, fruits and dried fruit like prunes. Which hey, is okay, I love fruits and veggies.

So to my relief, things aren&#8217;t looking down! Just need to better monitor myself and what I&#8217;m eating, and probably walk after every meal to better digest my food. I can handle that. :)


----------



## happigail

That's brilliant news swan!


----------



## mrsraggle

MamaOfOne said:


> MrsRaggle would you please remove me from feb 1st due date on the homepage> I began bleeding this morning. Dr confirmed that my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy :( Looking forward to hopefully chatting with you ladies in the first trimester boards again soon!

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome newbies!

Glad everything is OK swan x


----------



## JessicaAnne

Could I be removed from the 6th :cry:
Started bleeding today, early pregnancy unit won't see me until I'm 6 weeks, and my doctor said to rest for a few days and see if it stops. I've had no pains, but have lost tiny tiny clots :cry:

I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## mrsraggle

JessicaAnne said:


> Could I be removed from the 6th :cry:
> Started bleeding today, early pregnancy unit won't see me until I'm 6 weeks, and my doctor said to rest for a few days and see if it stops. I've had no pains, but have lost tiny tiny clots :cry:
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Oh no :nope:, really sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

JessicaAnne said:


> Could I be removed from the 6th :cry:
> Started bleeding today, early pregnancy unit won't see me until I'm 6 weeks, and my doctor said to rest for a few days and see if it stops. I've had no pains, but have lost tiny tiny clots :cry:
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)

:hugs: I am so so sorry, hun. thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## MamaDee

JessicaAnne said:


> Could I be removed from the 6th :cry:
> Started bleeding today, early pregnancy unit won't see me until I'm 6 weeks, and my doctor said to rest for a few days and see if it stops. I've had no pains, but have lost tiny tiny clots :cry:
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)

I am so sorry to hear this. And its terrible that they won't see you immediately :( I can't imagine! I started my miscarriage yesterday. I hope the bleeding stops for you. This is my first time experiencing this, I am here if you want to chat! :hugs:


----------



## hopeforamirac

made my first docs app for monday morning :)


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies,

Firstly I wanted to say how sorry I am that the Feb group has some losses already, i send you ladies big hugs:hugs:



Looks like I have 25 pages to catch up on..phew!! My name is Claire, I'm 32 and got a BFP 2 days ago, think i will be due Valentines day, and really pleased to find this group. i never would have found it if there wasn't a link on the 1st trimester board:blush:
I already have 3 children aged 11, 9 and 7 with my ex and this is the first one for me and my OH, who I have been with for 3 very happy years. Really looking forward to getting to know you all.
Can I be added to the list please for feb 14th?


----------



## lellis82

Welcome Pixie! Congrats on the BFP!!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

welcome Claire! :)


----------



## Misscheifmake

Mind if I join you? :hi:

I got my BFP yesterday and will be due Valentines day. It's taken me over three years to get to this point so over the moon :cloud9:.

This is my second IVF attempt, the first one ended in an early misscarriage so crossing everything that this one ends better for me.

x


----------



## hopeforamirac

welcome pixie and welcome misschiefmake :)


----------



## VegtaBully

Hi everyone! It looks like I'm due Feb. 9th. So far I've just been tired and a little light headed. I have to face my derby team tonight and come up with an excuse for why I'll be sitting on the bench.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Welcome everyone!!!!

VegtaBully - Derby? Roller derby?? Cool! I see you're in St Pete! We're from Tampa but we're living in Little Rock, AR right now. We come back every few months though.


----------



## VegtaBully

JohnsPrincess said:


> VegtaBully - Derby? Roller derby?? Cool! I see you're in St Pete! We're from Tampa but we're living in Little Rock, AR right now. We come back every few months though.

Yes, roller derby! I love it, and I'm sad I don't get to knock anyone down for awhile. My favorite derby pregnancy announcement: "I can no longer get knocked down because I am knocked up."


----------



## JohnsPrincess

VegtaBully said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> VegtaBully - Derby? Roller derby?? Cool! I see you're in St Pete! We're from Tampa but we're living in Little Rock, AR right now. We come back every few months though.
> 
> Yes, roller derby! I love it, and I'm sad I don't get to knock anyone down for awhile. My favorite derby pregnancy announcement: "I can no longer get knocked down because I am knocked up."Click to expand...

That is too cool!!!! I had no idea they had anything like that in the area! I'm going to have to see a...match???...lol...sometime!

That announcement is great!!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Ack! I'd be going insane!! I didn't have my first appt last time until 10 weeks which was late for here. This time it'll be 8 weeks but that still seems like sooooo long. I do wish they'd do blood tests for me so I at least knew if my levels were going up, etc. But they don't do that at all - not for military. At least not here!
> 
> And you're right. It is still early for symptoms. I just wish I'd hurry up and get some!!!
> 
> I didn't have any bleeding before being diagnosed. In fact, he was shocked that I'd lasted that long. And I lasted longer. He saw me...a week or so after the first appt and still nothing but the sac. Then he said he'd give me a little longer to try to miscarry on my own but he couldn't leave it for too long. I did finally miscarry almost everything on my own but in the end he had to go in and pull the last bit out. That was...horrible. ...sorry, probably TMI! Lol

That's sounds like me!! The only thing different was that i did start with some brown spotting before i did the ultrasound and i was given the pill first (which did not fully work), i bleed for over a month and finally they went in for a D&C. I was so mad about how everything took so long, i was so worried about gettin an infection!

How are you feeling today hun? Anything new?


----------



## Junebugs

pixiepower said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Firstly I wanted to say how sorry I am that the Feb group has some losses already, i send you ladies big hugs:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I have 25 pages to catch up on..phew!! My name is Claire, I'm 32 and got a BFP 2 days ago, think i will be due Valentines day, and really pleased to find this group. i never would have found it if there wasn't a link on the 1st trimester board:blush:
> I already have 3 children aged 11, 9 and 7 with my ex and this is the first one for me and my OH, who I have been with for 3 very happy years. Really looking forward to getting to know you all.
> Can I be added to the list please for feb 14th?

Welcome hun! :) And congratz!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Ack! I'd be going insane!! I didn't have my first appt last time until 10 weeks which was late for here. This time it'll be 8 weeks but that still seems like sooooo long. I do wish they'd do blood tests for me so I at least knew if my levels were going up, etc. But they don't do that at all - not for military. At least not here!
> 
> And you're right. It is still early for symptoms. I just wish I'd hurry up and get some!!!
> 
> I didn't have any bleeding before being diagnosed. In fact, he was shocked that I'd lasted that long. And I lasted longer. He saw me...a week or so after the first appt and still nothing but the sac. Then he said he'd give me a little longer to try to miscarry on my own but he couldn't leave it for too long. I did finally miscarry almost everything on my own but in the end he had to go in and pull the last bit out. That was...horrible. ...sorry, probably TMI! Lol
> 
> That's sounds like me!! The only thing different was that i did start with some brown spotting before i did the ultrasound and i was given the pill first (which did not full work), i bleed for over a month and finally they went in for a D&C. I was so mad about how everything took so long, i was so worried about gettin and infection!
> 
> How are you feeling today hun? Anything new?Click to expand...

The pill that was supposed to help the mc along? I took that too, but don't think it worked. Mine was over and done with fairly quickly. I'm sorry yours took so long!!!

I'm feeling...just blah. Just trying to stay positive but it's hard. I have No symptoms other than pottying and even that I can explain away since I'm trying to drink more water. I know...it's still early...it's just so hard.

I'm trying to work on my papers but it's so hard to concentrate on something so boring right now. I NEED to get them done asap though.

How about you??


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> The pill that was supposed to help the mc along? I took that too, but don't think it worked. Mine was over and done with fairly quickly. I'm sorry yours took so long!!!
> 
> I'm feeling...just blah. Just trying to stay positive but it's hard. I have No symptoms other than pottying and even that I can explain away since I'm trying to drink more water. I know...it's still early...it's just so hard.
> 
> I'm trying to work on my papers but it's so hard to concentrate on something so boring right now. I NEED to get them done asap though.
> 
> How about you??

Yes! It just made me bleed but i did not pass anything but clots! I went to the ER like 5 times (over to tell them that i am still bleeding but all the Dr. kept telling me to wait. Finally i had one Dr. that lissened and did an D&C. She told me whn i woke up from it that she wanted to congradulate me because i had so much tissue left over that i was already starting to get and infection and if i had waited much longer that it might have seriously damaged my utreus. I just couldn't understand why every other dr. kept telling me to wait? 

I think my breast may have started to hurt a bit more this morning, but not by much.


----------



## brookettc3

Levels only went from 35-50 they scheduled me for an ultrasound I have to go in at 1 I have TERRIBLE cramps and feel terrible :(


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> Levels only went from 35-50 they scheduled me for an ultrasound I have to go in at 1 I have TERRIBLE cramps and feel terrible :(

OH NO :( ... i know you were saying earlier that you had pain only on one side. Is it the same now? Please keep us update after your ultrasound!


----------



## brookettc3

Yeah I was In a lot of pain on my left side yesterday and now I have full blown cramps but it hurts more on my left than anywhere else. I just want to crawl in a hole right now. Pretty sure the blood will start coming any second. :(


----------



## swanxxsong

aw *brooke*. :hugs: hang in there sweet pea! <3 thoughts && prayers with you, love.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you swanxsong... This is the longest 2 hour wait of my life I have no one here to help with my kids and my daughter has dance class at 2 this is becoming the worst day of my life. I have never had anything like this happen to me


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you swanxsong... This is the longest 2 hour wait of my life I have no one here to help with my kids and my daughter has dance class at 2 this is becoming the worst day of my life. I have never had anything like this happen to me

OH hun i am so sorry.... i know this must be so hard, hang in there!


----------



## pixiepower

Brooke, I am so so sorry to be reading about your pain and story, i am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. i have 3 kids and i know how hard it is to keep going for them when you just want to curl up, big big hugs xx


----------



## Amethyste

hi, on the internet due date calculator it says i am due on the 11 of february but maybe i ll let you know once i ve seen the midwife next week ;)


----------



## srm1214

hello :) do you ladies mind if i join you? 
my due date is 2/11/12!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> The pill that was supposed to help the mc along? I took that too, but don't think it worked. Mine was over and done with fairly quickly. I'm sorry yours took so long!!!
> 
> I'm feeling...just blah. Just trying to stay positive but it's hard. I have No symptoms other than pottying and even that I can explain away since I'm trying to drink more water. I know...it's still early...it's just so hard.
> 
> I'm trying to work on my papers but it's so hard to concentrate on something so boring right now. I NEED to get them done asap though.
> 
> How about you??
> 
> Yes! It just made me bleed but i did not pass anything but clots! I went to the ER like 5 times (over to tell them that i am still bleeding but all the Dr. kept telling me to wait. Finally i had one Dr. that lissened and did an D&C. She told me whn i woke up from it that she wanted to congradulate me because i had so much tissue left over that i was already starting to get and infection and if i had waited much longer that it might have seriously damaged my utreus. I just couldn't understand why every other dr. kept telling me to wait?
> 
> I think my breast may have started to hurt a bit more this morning, but not by much.Click to expand...

Oh wow!!! Very good thing you insisted they listen to you!! My doc was able to tell that I'd passed Almost everything. This is gross but there was a little bit that he could SEE "hanging" out of my (closed) cervix. OMG. I'm glad he was able to pull it out but that pain was just...so intense. Worse than the cramping/contractions related to the rest of the miscarriage.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

srm1214 said:


> hello :) do you ladies mind if i join you?
> my due date is 2/11/12!

Congrats! Welcome!!


----------



## srm1214

thank you, johnsprincess!!!


----------



## Alwilan

Hi, Looking to join you ladies. Not 100% sure of my due date, I had a mc last month :angel: but my HCG levels would indicate I am about 5 weeks pregnant, I'm reckoning a due date around 8th Feb.


----------



## pixiepower

congrats srm1214 and Alwilan, nice to meet you:hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> Yeah I was In a lot of pain on my left side yesterday and now I have full blown cramps but it hurts more on my left than anywhere else. I just want to crawl in a hole right now. Pretty sure the blood will start coming any second. :(

Brook I am so sorry. I really hope for you that the bleeding does not start and that you have a different outcome than me. I am glad they are sending you for an ultrasound, I presume to make sure it's not an ectopic? I have another scan tomorrow at 12 to check for the same thing. I'm praying for good news for you! And I am here if you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## pixiepower

Misscheifmake said:


> Mind if I join you? :hi:
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday and will be due Valentines day. It's taken me over three years to get to this point so over the moon :cloud9:.
> 
> This is my second IVF attempt, the first one ended in an early misscarriage so crossing everything that this one ends better for me.
> 
> x

hi misscheifmake, nice to meet another valentines girl!! welcome to the group bump buddy:hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

welcome to our newest additions. :)


----------



## bumpsmum

woohoo Alwalin we have same due date congrats xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome all!! I've updated the first page with all the EDD's. If your date changes at an appointment or ultrasound, just let me know.

Brooke, I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## brookettc3

So.... I went in for my Ultrasound and they found a very large cyst on my right ovary which would explain all the pain I am having. They also saw a teeny tiny gestational sac but it was too small to measure she told me it has to be 1cm to measure and it was .66 The doctor has now kind of moved in the direction of possible molar so he is going to check my BHCG levels again in a week and see what they are and they get another ultrasound in 2 weeks assuming I have no bleeding.


----------



## swanxxsong

ahhhh glad to hear things are looking up brooke! :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

I wouldn't say they are looking up per say I still have AF like cramps and my HCG levels are showing a miscarriage is most likely going to happen... :( The only good things are the fact that we saw a sac nothing in it obviously and that my severe pain in my side is a cyst. I am so worried I wish my doctor would just have me come back in tomorrow for more blood work to see if they have gone up again in 2 days or even Thursday!


----------



## swanxxsong

I don't blame you for being worried, that would be awful trying to wait for so long. But I apologize - what I meant was that I'm glad the pain is related to a cyst and that you were able to see a sac. Hopefully you'll get better news when you return to the doctor's office!


----------



## Ladybug1

Brooke -sorry to hear that you still don't have concrete answers. It's not unusual for hcg levels to be slow risers in the early stages. They are rising, which is good, but I agree they should be checking your levels again tomorrow or Thursday to see if they're close to doubling within the 48/72 hour time frame. It's obviously too early to see anything in the sac, but good that they saw one. Will they do anything about the cyst or does it go away on its own (not familiar with them).

To all the latest newbies, welcome and congrats!


----------



## Julia323

Anyone else have cramps that get worse at night/bedtime?

It's like as soon as I lay down to sleep, the cramps kick it up several notches. It's like my body says to my uterus: "Okay, she's sleeping, now's the time to GROW!"

The cramping is mild throughout the day, and non existent at times, and the cramps don't keep me up at night (they're more like menstrual cramps and I don't have bad menstrual cramps thank god!) so I'm not worried. It's just irritating ;)


----------



## brookettc3

Swansong- sorry if it seemed like I was snapping at you I am so upset right now with this whole situation I just feel like they give me
Hope then rip it away for a different reason. He said he is worried about the shape of the sac now :( he called to get me right in to a specialty OB cause they would know more. I don't even think he is checking my progesterone. 
Ladybug- thank god he changed his mind and is sending me to someone else I am sure this new lady will continue to check it maybe send me in for another us with color roses if blood is flowing to the sac and everything I read that can help determine if it is a real sac as it was too small to measure or know for sure. I wish I had a picture of it. :/ anyways I will let you guys all know if I start bleeding tonight or tomorrow and what my new appt day and time are.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Brooke, I am keeping you in my prayers that everything turns out okay for you. I'm sorry you are going through this. 

............

I had my first ultrasound today to see thickening of the uterine lining... That was there. My progesterone was 22. My HCG was only 37. I am extremely upset over this number because last time, my numbers were low and not quite doubling, and that was the onset of a m/c. All I kept thinking when I heard "37" was "here we go again...." Trying so hard to stay positive, but it's impossible after a loss. I have to go back tomorrow for another HCG blood draw, and I am praying to God that it increases the way it should.


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> So.... I went in for my Ultrasound and they found a very large cyst on my right ovary which would explain all the pain I am having. They also saw a teeny tiny gestational sac but it was too small to measure she told me it has to be 1cm to measure and it was .66 The doctor has now kind of moved in the direction of possible molar so he is going to check my BHCG levels again in a week and see what they are and they get another ultrasound in 2 weeks assuming I have no bleeding.

Oh hun, i'm glad you are getting some answers but sad it's not great news :( . It sucks you have to wait for 2 weeks!!!! That is so long!:hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

MRS_HJO said:


> Brooke, I am keeping you in my prayers that everything turns out okay for you. I'm sorry you are going through this.
> 
> I had my first ultrasound today to see thickening of the uterine lining... That was there. My progesterone was 22. My HCG was only 37. I am extremely upset over this number because last time, my numbers were low and not quite doubling, and that was the onset of a m/c. All I kept thinking when I heard "37" was "here we go again...." Trying so hard to stay positive, but it's impossible after a loss. I have to go back tomorrow for another HCG blood draw, and I am praying to God that it increases the way it should.

I understand that!! how far alone are you? 

Today i started having some light pink discharge, it was almost watery and last time i had a miscarriage it started off like that. I thought the same thing.. "oh no it's happening again." I am trying to make myself think it was because i was moving around alot today :(


----------



## MRS_HJO

I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. The hcg was done at 3w4d and was 37. 

I really don't know how you are supposed to separate your new pregnancy from the last pregnancy that was lost... It's so difficult. If you are having a pink tinge, please try to take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Huge prayers for everyone!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

I'll be praying a prayer for all of us Valentines each and every night![-o&lt;


----------



## TheNewWife

mrsraggle - please remove me from the first post. I saw my doctor today and he did an internal. My dates put me at 7w2d but my uterus is measuring approx 3 weeks (so not growing at all) and the consistent bleeding suggests a miscarriage or imminent miscarriage. I have an ultrasound on Monday to confirm and tell me if any intervention is needed. 

Hope everyone else has a happy, healthy 9 months - treasure your children when they arrive. Mine really are the sunshine in my life. :cloud9:


----------



## brookettc3

TheNewWife- I am so sorry to hear that. Good luck on your future babies <3


----------



## amandad192

Congrats to all those who have joined us.
To all those leaving, I'm so sorry for your losses, I hope your angels fly high.

Yesterday was a rough day. I'm not managing to eat much lately. I ate half my dinner and couldn't touch any more. I lay down on the sofa coz I felt sick and tired and dozed off. Liam was playing with OH and hey woke me up...so I went up to bed for an hour. And hour turned into all night.

OH did all the housework bless him. 

I'm feeling a bit better today. I managed to eat most of my breakfast. Nausea seems to be giving me a break so far today.

How are all the rest of you doing??
x


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey guys, found out I was pregnant on Saturday at 11dpo but been too scared to make it official on this thread until today.

I'm due on February 15th. Absolutely shocked. It took two years and tons of medical interventions to conceive my son and here I am pregnant whilst ntnp for a couple months. Have no idea how it happened! I have pcos, endometriosis and one ovary!

I'm very nervous, I'm considered quite high risk as my son was born with T21. Praying and praying everything is healthy with this one.

Not really had any symptoms. Except extreme exhaustion and mild insomnia since about 10dpo.

Looking forward to getting to know you all. :)


----------



## amandad192

Nathyrra said:


> Hey guys, found out I was pregnant on Saturday at 11dpo but been too scared to make it official on this thread until today.
> 
> I'm due on February 15th. Absolutely shocked. It took two years and tons of medical interventions to conceive my son and here I am pregnant whilst ntnp for a couple months. Have no idea how it happened! I have pcos, endometriosis and one ovary!
> 
> I'm very nervous, I'm considered quite high risk as my son was born with T21. Praying and praying everything is healthy with this one.
> 
> Not really had any symptoms. Except extreme exhaustion and mild insomnia since about 10dpo.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all. :)

Congratulations. It must be a real shock!!
Do you mind me asking what T21 is?


----------



## Nathyrra

Thanks!

T21 is Down Syndrome chickie x


----------



## happigail

Hi, can my name also be removed. Thanks.


----------



## mrsraggle

Julia323 - I get really bad growing pains at night. Had to take some paracetamol last night just to sleep.

Brooke - I hope you get some answers soon. At least you understand the cause of the pain now.

MRS_HJO - I hope your bloods increase as you're expecting today.

TheNewWife - So sorry to hear :hugs:

Nathyrra - Congratulations and welcome!

happigail - So sorry x


----------



## hopeforamirac

so sorry that so many of you are leaving :hugs::hugs:


----------



## amandad192

Nathyrra said:


> Thanks!
> 
> T21 is Down Syndrome chickie x

Oh, I've never heard it reffered to as that before. He's absolutely gorgeous BTW, can't tell from your pics.
x


----------



## amandad192

happigail said:


> Hi, can my name also be removed. Thanks.

:cry: Sorry for your loss.


----------



## swanxxsong

*Brooke*, honey no don't apologize! You didn't sound like you're snapping, and you're under a lot of stress right now. No need to apologize at all. :hugs: I just hope and pray you get better news at your next appointment.

*Gail*, so sorry to see you leaving us. xo And *NewWife *as well. And to the others who have left us too - best wishes, I hope to see you back on 1Tri soon!

Welcome to our new members! :) 

*Nath*, your son is beautiful - such a sweet pic you have!! xo

Prayers for all of my Valentine friends, that we may have happy and healthy months ahead of us!


----------



## Josefin

I'm so sad so many of us are leaving.

I'm scared to death for another miscarriage! Hope the rest of us gets to stay here for nine months!:)


----------



## Misscheifmake

Josefin said:


> I'm so sad so many of us are leaving.
> 
> I'm scared to death for another miscarriage! Hope the rest of us gets to stay here for nine months!:)

I know that feeling but just have to remain positive and believe that this will be our time x


----------



## mrsraggle

Just come back from my midwife appointment - same lady as I had with Eloise. She's fantastic, she really is. Just sat and filled out my green notes. She's coming for a cuppa and to explain the process ahead (although I know it mostly already from last time but my area now offer nuchal screening which they didn't with Eloise) in a week and a half. Just got to wait for my scan date letter now!


----------



## Junebugs

First off i am so sorry to all who are leaving us! Big hugs for all of you, i know it must be so hard. I am here ( as i am sure everyone else in this group is)for anyone that want's to talk :( :hugs:

Second- Welcomes to all who are new!



mrsraggle said:


> Julia323 - I get really bad growing pains at night. Had to take some paracetamol last night just to sleep.

Mrsraggle.- What do you mean by growing pains? Last night i could not sleep at all. I kept waking up all night because i was having minor pains in my uterus (but ithey were dull, it was not like when i had my miscarrage it was different). It felt like everything was streching. I also had some minor pink spoting yesterday but it is gone this morning.


----------



## Junebugs

MRS_HJO said:


> I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. The hcg was done at 3w4d and was 37.
> 
> I really don't know how you are supposed to separate your new pregnancy from the last pregnancy that was lost... It's so difficult. If you are having a pink tinge, please try to take it easy. :hugs:

That seems like you got your HCG results done VERY early. You must have just implanted. Are you going back to get more bloodwork done soon? I wouldn't worry to much yet, I know it is earier said then done!


----------



## mrsraggle

Junebugs said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Julia323 - I get really bad growing pains at night. Had to take some paracetamol last night just to sleep.
> 
> Mrsraggle.- What do you mean by growing pains? Last night i could not sleep at all. I kept waking up all night because i was having minor pains in my uterus (but ithey were dull, it was not like when i had my miscarrage it was different). It felt like everything was streching. I also had some minor pink spoting yesterday but it is gone this morning.Click to expand...

Yeah, it's stretching aches, quite dull but mine were in my bum and thighs too. I remember them from before. :flower:


----------



## amandad192

The In-Laws have just told us they're going to give us £150 towards a pram :D
I've already picked out the Graco Fusio and can get it on ebay for £215 so we only have to pay £65.
I'm soo happy right now.


----------



## mrsraggle

Great news amandad192!


----------



## swanxxsong

doctor's appointment tonight, after work. hopefully they'll be able to determine if my gall bladder is the problem, or what. :) not the best news at the moment, but I'll take it! lol. 

suffering pretty wretched pain under my ribs today. really looking forward to work being over.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. My heart goes out to all who have had to leave our group and congrats to all the newcomers. 
I'm not feeling too good right now. I have bronchopneumonia and have been in bed for the last 2 days. The body aches and pains are terrible. I've had bloodtests done and my doc is happy with my HcG and progesterone levels. They are climbing nicely. I have my first gynae appointment on 17 June when I will be 7w2d. I really hope we'll be able to see the baby's heartbeat then. 
Well that's all that's happening on my side. I just hope thus flu leaves me soon cos it's really difficult not being able to take anything for it. 

Hugs & kisses to u all


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning ladies!! So sad that so many of us have to leave. :-(

I have a day of cleaning and homework ahead of me today. And tomorrow for that matter. I'm having a jewelry party tomorrow so I need to get the house extra sparkly!! I hope *some* people buy things as I would love to get some free jewelry. But I know either way I'll get Something. LOL

My mood is not improving though. I still do not feel pregnant at all. I just want to feel Something. Last time I got a couple little symptoms and then they were gone and all I could think until my scan was "I don't feel pregnant" and that's how I feel now, even though I know it's still early. *sigh*

I did have my dh buy a little outfit yesterday. I told myself that *I* would not buy anything for baby this time until I found out if it was okay or not. So technically *I* still haven't bought anything, lol. We were at the BX and I found this ADORABLE black and white dress with black and white pants on clearance for 9$ and then this completely adorable pair of shoes that are black and white with a little pirate face on the top. So cute. Couldn't restrain myself. My luck I'll have double jinxed myself. No baby this time and/or a boy! Ah well. It's a nice little thing to look at and hold and imagine.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw *BabyA*, hope you're feeling better soon!

Hopefully everyone else is enjoying their Wednesday!


----------



## MRS_HJO

*JuneBug*: I go back to get more blood drawn today... Thank you for asking.

Do you girls think that hyperventilating can hurt the baby this early? It's a long story, but I hyperventilated (for only the second time in my life last night) because I was crying and really upset over the HCG numbers, thinking I was heading for another loss, and DH was being a complete asshole... Since I hyperventilated, I have been having AF-like cramping, still continuing this morning. I'm pretty worried. What do you all think???


----------



## JohnsPrincess

MRS_HJO said:


> *JuneBug*: I go back to get more blood drawn today... Thank you for asking.
> 
> Do you girls think that hyperventilating can hurt the baby this early? It's a long story, but I hyperventilated (for only the second time in my life last night) because I was crying and really upset over the HCG numbers, thinking I was heading for another loss, and DH was being a complete asshole... Since I hyperventilated, I have been having AF-like cramping, still continuing this morning. I'm pretty worried. What do you all think???

Hmmm...I really don't know. How BAD is the cramping?? My AF cramps are Really bad so those I might be worried about. The cramping that I felt early on was very light. I know when you run, you are only supposed to do it while you can still hold a conversation...you aren't supposed to get out of breath. But I really don't know. Can you call your doctor??


----------



## MRS_HJO

I guess I could call my Dr. The AF-like cramps are not awful, but they are def. there, stronger than they had been the last few days. :( I can't believe I might have CAUSED another m/c. :cry:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

MRS_HJO said:


> I guess I could call my Dr. The AF-like cramps are not awful, but they are def. there, stronger than they had been the last few days. :( I can't believe I might have CAUSED another m/c. :cry:

Try not to worry! I really can't imagine that hyperventilating once would cause one!! We do so many things in life that jostle the body about!! :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

MRS_HJO said:


> I guess I could call my Dr. The AF-like cramps are not awful, but they are def. there, stronger than they had been the last few days. :( I can't believe I might have CAUSED another m/c. :cry:

I really doubt you've caused a m/c. How long were you hyperventalating for?
I'm pretty sure I've read that we don't share a blood supply with baby until 6 weeks, so I don't think any lack of oxygen in your blood could affect the baby yet.

If it's any comfort I've been having AF like cramps too. Today they've been as bad as my first 2 days of AF (No terrible but a cause for some paracetamol)

Just take it easy, I hope everthing is ok.:hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thank you Amanda. It was maybe for 10-15 minutes. I'm not too sure. I hope your cramps ease up.


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> I guess I could call my Dr. The AF-like cramps are not awful, but they are def. there, stronger than they had been the last few days. :( I can't believe I might have CAUSED another m/c. :cry:
> 
> I really doubt you've caused a m/c. How long were you hyperventalating for?
> I'm pretty sure I've read that we don't share a blood supply with baby until 6 weeks, so I don't think any lack of oxygen in your blood could affect the baby yet.
> 
> If it's any comfort I've been having AF like cramps too. Today they've been as bad as my first 2 days of AF (No terrible but a cause for some paracetamol)
> 
> Just take it easy, I hope everthing is ok.:hugs:Click to expand...

I've heard that to... i work around animal's all day taking blood and we use a little bit of alcohol when taking blood, it smelt so strong to me so of course i went on the interent to research it and i heard that there is no blood supply that is shared this early. (that's what i read?)

I really wouldn't worry to much yet hun, i know it is so hard but i have come to terms if it happens it happens there is nothing we can do about it. At lease i know i can get pregnant! Please don't stress, or so hard on yourself. You are gonna be ok hun, just enjoy it! If there is one thing i have learned with HCG numbers it that it doesn't always mean anything. My last m/c my numbers were fine and they we doubling but i still miscarried.


----------



## brookettc3

MRS_HJO said:


> *JuneBug*: I go back to get more blood drawn today... Thank you for asking.
> 
> Do you girls think that hyperventilating can hurt the baby this early? It's a long story, but I hyperventilated (for only the second time in my life last night) because I was crying and really upset over the HCG numbers, thinking I was heading for another loss, and DH was being a complete asshole... Since I hyperventilated, I have been having AF-like cramping, still continuing this morning. I'm pretty worried. What do you all think???

Good luck with your HCG levels! I am praying they have gone up!! About the hyperventilating I think you are fine this early on its probably just stress that is causing the cramping. Every time I stress I get cramps


----------



## swanxxsong

I definitely have cramps, and have all along, that resemble AF cramps. So I wouldn't be too concerned yet. As long as you don't have heavy bleeding accompanying severe cramps, I would think you're alright! 

:hugs: Sorry to hear hub set you off into a panic. Men. They're so daft sometimes!


----------



## natty1985

Hi Everyone , 

I am cautiously announcing my 3week3 day pregnancy , we got our BFP today. !

I have a little boy Finley who was 4 on 29th May and i was also a March Mummy 2011 and was blessed with Ethan who will be 16 weeks Friday, this pregnancy has come as quite a shock but a happy one ! x


----------



## amandad192

Congratulations natty.
Wow your youngest 2 are going to be very close in age!! 

Whens your EDD?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

natty1985 said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I am cautiously announcing my 3week3 day pregnancy , we got our BFP today. !
> 
> I have a little boy Finley who was 4 on 29th May and i was also a March Mummy 2011 and was blessed with Ethan who will be 16 weeks Friday, this pregnancy has come as quite a shock but a happy one ! x

Congratulations & Welcome!


----------



## natty1985

amandad192 said:


> Congratulations natty.
> Wow your youngest 2 are going to be very close in age!!
> 
> Whens your EDD?

They certainly are, Bean will be due on February 19th and Ethans 1st Birthday is the 18th February !

I have been induced though with both pregnancies 3 weeks early so if the same happens Bean will be ready on 29th January !! Grey hairs at the ready ! x


----------



## amandad192

natty1985 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations natty.
> Wow your youngest 2 are going to be very close in age!!
> 
> Whens your EDD?
> 
> They certainly are, Bean will be due on February 19th and Ethans 1st Birthday is the 18th February !
> 
> I have been induced though with both pregnancies 3 weeks early so if the same happens Bean will be ready on 29th January !! Grey hairs at the ready ! xClick to expand...

WOW less than a year!! 
Lol I'll send you a hair dye for christmas!


----------



## natty1985

amandad192 said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations natty.
> Wow your youngest 2 are going to be very close in age!!
> 
> Whens your EDD?
> 
> They certainly are, Bean will be due on February 19th and Ethans 1st Birthday is the 18th February !
> 
> I have been induced though with both pregnancies 3 weeks early so if the same happens Bean will be ready on 29th January !! Grey hairs at the ready ! xClick to expand...
> 
> WOW less than a year!!
> Lol I'll send you a hair dye for christmas!Click to expand...

Cant see me having any left to be honest we have a bloody choc lab puppy who is 6 months and an absolute swine at times ! lol x


----------



## brookettc3

Well after chasing my kids around all day and pulling them apart from killing each other full cramps kicked in and I'm bleeding. This is going to kill me now that it's becoming real.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Brooke, I'm so sorry you are bleeding. Please try and lay down (if you can), and get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oh Brooke, I'm So so very sorry to hear that!!


----------



## nightkd

brookettc3 said:


> Well after chasing my kids around all day and pulling them apart from killing each other full cramps kicked in and I'm bleeding. This is going to kill me now that it's becoming real.

:hugs: Mama. Definitely try and have a lay down and rest and drink some water. How bad is the bleeding?


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: *Brooke*, I'm so sorry hun. I'd definitely try and lay down for a bit, kick up your feet. 

And welcome, *Natty*! Thoughts and prayers with you - your life is about to get even crazier, eh?! ;D lol

Doctor's appointment in just over 2 hours. Relief, relief, relief. I cannot handle sitting here much longer, I want the pain to end.


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> Well after chasing my kids around all day and pulling them apart from killing each other full cramps kicked in and I'm bleeding. This is going to kill me now that it's becoming real.

I'm so sorry brooke :( :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

brookettc3 said:


> Well after chasing my kids around all day and pulling them apart from killing each other full cramps kicked in and I'm bleeding. This is going to kill me now that it's becoming real.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome Natty - I thought I was crazy with 2 under 2!!!! Haha!

So sorry brooke. Hope it's nothing serious xxxx


----------



## natty1985

Please don't say that lol im beginning to get soooo nervous lol x


----------



## mrsraggle

natty1985 said:


> Please don't say that lol im beginning to get soooo nervous lol x

No no, :flower:. I know a lady with two just a year apart and she gets on wonderfully! Honestly!


----------



## brookettc3

At the ER now... Doctor wants to make sure I lose it completely. He said it is not a viable pregnancy


----------



## mrsraggle

brookettc3 said:


> At the ER now... Doctor wants to make sure I lose it completely. He said it is not a viable pregnancy

:hugs:


----------



## natty1985

mrsraggle said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Please don't say that lol im beginning to get soooo nervous lol x
> 
> No no, :flower:. I know a lady with two just a year apart and she gets on wonderfully! Honestly!Click to expand...

Oh that's good to hear , I just keep feeling sorry for my boy who is 4 months I feel guilty for having another I can't explain I hope someone gets what I mean lol x


----------



## mrsraggle

natty1985 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> Please don't say that lol im beginning to get soooo nervous lol x
> 
> No no, :flower:. I know a lady with two just a year apart and she gets on wonderfully! Honestly!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's good to hear , I just keep feeling sorry for my boy who is 4 months I feel guilty for having another I can't explain I hope someone gets what I mean lol xClick to expand...

I understand. I feel guilty too even with Eloise being 13 months old. I had awful morning sickness with her and I'm hoping I don't get it again as I'd hate to be a poorly mummy for the next 7-8 months.
Just think your bean and your little boy will be such close friends :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

brookettc3 said:


> At the ER now... Doctor wants to make sure I lose it completely. He said it is not a viable pregnancy

:hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Does anyone have a pregnancy journal yet that I can stalk?

Mine is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...chy-boo-littlebugs-little-brother-sister.html


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal yet that I can stalk?
> 
> Mine is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...chy-boo-littlebugs-little-brother-sister.html

Nope. Lol. I've been thinking about starting one but it would just be me rambling about not feeling pg. So I think I'll wait until my hopefully good appt later this month... I'm gonna check yours out though! :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

JohnsPrincess said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal yet that I can stalk?
> 
> Mine is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...chy-boo-littlebugs-little-brother-sister.html
> 
> Nope. Lol. I've been thinking about starting one but it would just be me rambling about not feeling pg. So I think I'll wait until my hopefully good appt later this month... I'm gonna check yours out though! :flower:Click to expand...

I didn't start one with Eloise until 13 weeks, after the scan, but this time around I had a TTC journal and I was updating that - felt only fair to move my conversation over to pregnancy now. Rambling helps pass the time - 6 weeks until my scan!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal yet that I can stalk?
> 
> Mine is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...chy-boo-littlebugs-little-brother-sister.html
> 
> Nope. Lol. I've been thinking about starting one but it would just be me rambling about not feeling pg. So I think I'll wait until my hopefully good appt later this month... I'm gonna check yours out though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start one with Eloise until 13 weeks, after the scan, but this time around I had a TTC journal and I was updating that - felt only fair to move my conversation over to pregnancy now. Rambling helps pass the time - 6 weeks until my scan!Click to expand...

You do have a point there. Maybe I'll start one...


----------



## BetsyRN

brookettc3 said:


> At the ER now... Doctor wants to make sure I lose it completely. He said it is not a viable pregnancy

So sorry Brooke! Thinking about you and sending :hugs: your way....


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal yet that I can stalk?
> 
> Mine is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...chy-boo-littlebugs-little-brother-sister.html
> 
> Nope. Lol. I've been thinking about starting one but it would just be me rambling about not feeling pg. So I think I'll wait until my hopefully good appt later this month... I'm gonna check yours out though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start one with Eloise until 13 weeks, after the scan, but this time around I had a TTC journal and I was updating that - felt only fair to move my conversation over to pregnancy now. Rambling helps pass the time - 6 weeks until my scan!Click to expand...

Okay, I started one. I named it Dreaming of the Day. I should have copied the link... Anyways, now I need to figure out how to add pictures!


----------



## mrsraggle

JohnsPrincess said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal yet that I can stalk?
> 
> Mine is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...chy-boo-littlebugs-little-brother-sister.html
> 
> Nope. Lol. I've been thinking about starting one but it would just be me rambling about not feeling pg. So I think I'll wait until my hopefully good appt later this month... I'm gonna check yours out though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start one with Eloise until 13 weeks, after the scan, but this time around I had a TTC journal and I was updating that - felt only fair to move my conversation over to pregnancy now. Rambling helps pass the time - 6 weeks until my scan!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I started one. I named it Dreaming of the Day. I should have copied the link... Anyways, now I need to figure out how to add pictures!Click to expand...

Stalking! :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm due from my LMP feb. 15th! wont have scan till july 6th though:(!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jenniferttc1 said:


> I'm due from my LMP feb. 15th! wont have scan till july 6th though:(!

So you'll be about 8 weeks then?? Yeah, I'll be about 8 weeks at my first appt/scan too. The wait is soooo hard!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug1

Oh no! I'm so sorry Brooke...
Maybe the docs are wrong again...

Sending virtual hugs your way. xx.


----------



## babyclements

I am due Feb 14th count me in!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

babyclements said:


> I am due Feb 14th count me in!!!

Awe, a true Valentine! Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Junebugs

How is everyone feeling ? What to the new symptoms for everyone?


----------



## lellis82

Exhausted!!! How are you Junebugs?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I have felt a bit nauseous this afternoon. Nothing...for sure though. You know?? Like so slight that I'm not sure if it's real or in my head. I hope it's real!!!


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Aahhh finally found this! YAY. My EDD is feb 3, 2012. I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to confirm dates, so I might have a new one as of tomorrow. 

Symptoms I've had are super exhaustion, super sore boobs, heartburn, sneezing (it's totally a symptom! LOL Google it ;) ) and lots of nausea starting today. Probably more to be honest...I'm just REALLY feeling pregnant. 

I'm also pretty sure it's a boy this time  We'll see in about 12 weeks though hahah.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

MissCourtneyP said:


> Aahhh finally found this! YAY. My EDD is feb 3, 2012. I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to confirm dates, so I might have a new one as of tomorrow.
> 
> Symptoms I've had are super exhaustion, super sore boobs, heartburn, sneezing (it's totally a symptom! LOL Google it ;) ) and lots of nausea starting today. Probably more to be honest...I'm just REALLY feeling pregnant.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure it's a boy this time  We'll see in about 12 weeks though hahah.

Welcome!!! Glad you found us!! :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

I don't know but over the past 2 days i think i might be feeling more tired and tonight i have been having to go pee almost every hour? Weird.....It could also be all in my head. My breast pains came back yesterday but are gone again today. I have been also getting very very mild dull cramping down there, more like an achy feeling.


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> I have felt a bit nauseous this afternoon. Nothing...for sure though. You know?? Like so slight that I'm not sure if it's real or in my head. I hope it's real!!!

GOOD!!!! :) Happy to hear that hun! Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## brookettc3

Well my levels dropped and they were unable to find the gest sac on ultrasound so e informed me it was in fact a miscarriage but my cervix is still closed... Heartbroken just want to sleep for a few days. Good bye ladies thank you fr all your kind words I pray for a happy and healthy 8 months for you all


----------



## tucker07

Hey Everybody! I am due February 14!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I have felt a bit nauseous this afternoon. Nothing...for sure though. You know?? Like so slight that I'm not sure if it's real or in my head. I hope it's real!!!
> 
> GOOD!!!! :) Happy to hear that hun! Fingers crossed :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I still feel *it* but also am still not sure if *it* is anything. Hopefully I wake up tomorrow and know!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

brookettc3 said:


> Well my levels dropped and they were unable to find the gest sac on ultrasound so e informed me it was in fact a miscarriage but my cervix is still closed... Heartbroken just want to sleep for a few days. Good bye ladies thank you fr all your kind words I pray for a happy and healthy 8 months for you all

I am so so sorry, hon. :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tucker07 said:


> Hey Everybody! I am due February 14!

Welcome!!!


----------



## Nathyrra

brookettc3 said:


> Well my levels dropped and they were unable to find the gest sac on ultrasound so e informed me it was in fact a miscarriage but my cervix is still closed... Heartbroken just want to sleep for a few days. Good bye ladies thank you fr all your kind words I pray for a happy and healthy 8 months for you all

So sorry to hear this :(


----------



## Nathyrra

Welcome to all the new mummies to be =)

New symptom waking up was a sick feeling. It's far too early for that haha last time it didn't come until 6 weeks. Not complaining though :) I'm having an ultrasound and bloods drawn today, feeling nervous and pretty sure the gynaecologist will tell me off for getting pregnant so soon after a c-section (8 months) lol.

Anyone else going to have two babies close together? x


----------



## jenniferttc1

JohnsPrincess said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due from my LMP feb. 15th! wont have scan till july 6th though:(!
> 
> So you'll be about 8 weeks then?? Yeah, I'll be about 8 weeks at my first appt/scan too. The wait is soooo hard!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes I'll exactly 8 weeks! I feel like the days are dragging since finding out! I wish I would have just waited to test when I was a week late lol


----------



## Josefin

tucker07 said:


> Hey Everybody! I am due February 14!

Hi! So am I!:)


----------



## pixiepower

Morning ladies!!

firstly,:hugs::hugs::hugs: to those ladies leaving us, life can be so cruel. I really hope you find your way back to first tri soon and that you are able to heal, my thoughts are with you xxx

secondly, a big welcome to those new ladies, its great to meet you, more new friends to share the journey with:happydance:

I didnt get on the thread at all yesterday, between work and coming home to collapse into bed, just a catnap at 5:30 but still, I needed a nap.

symptoms so far: tingly boobs,stretchy pains, tired by the early evening (clearly lol) I've gone off smoking:happydance: and I have noticed I am seriously hungry the last 2 days but what i want is fresh fruit/baked potatoes, nothing fried, sweet etc.
I am honestly suprised that symptoms have kicked in so early, I dont rememeber feeling any different till about 6 weeks last time, and 2 days ago i was sitting thinking I'm going to really enjoy the calm before the storm for a couple of weeks, I don't think I'll get that lucky lol!


hope everyone is doing ok, and i better go do the school run. Can't believe I'm going to have an 8 year gap! see you later x


----------



## swanxxsong

*Brooke*, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope we see you around here very soon. xo

Welcome new ladies!

AFM, no new symptoms but going to call in a half hour to hopefully schedule an ultrasound for asap. Doc says it's def my gallbladder and that as soon as they know if it's stones, infection, whatever, they'll be able to take the appropriate steps to treating it. Thankfully it's not an uncommon issue with pregnancy but it's still a painful one. So I'm praying they'll be able to tell me something more today. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Josefin said:


> tucker07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody! I am due February 14!
> 
> Hi! So am I!:)Click to expand...

Me too! :happydance:


----------



## pixiepower

Misscheifmake said:


> Josefin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tucker07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody! I am due February 14!
> 
> Hi! So am I!:)Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! :happydance:Click to expand...

and me me me lol!!:happydance:


----------



## pixiepower

swanxxsong said:


> *Brooke*, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope we see you around here very soon. xo
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> AFM, no new symptoms but going to call in a half hour to hopefully schedule an ultrasound for asap. Doc says it's def my gallbladder and that as soon as they know if it's stones, infection, whatever, they'll be able to take the appropriate steps to treating it. Thankfully it's not an uncommon issue with pregnancy but it's still a painful one. So I'm praying they'll be able to tell me something more today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday!

ooh you poor thing! I hope they find a way to treat it so you can get rid of the pain:hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

jenniferttc1, babyclements, MissCourtneyP, tucker07 - Welcome and Congratulations ladies!!

*MissCourtneyP *- sneezing is definitely a symptom, I had pregnancy rhinitis with Eloise and it looks like I am with Titch now too!! Not so fun in third tri when your bladder is more compressed!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Brooke, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

brookettc3 said:


> Well my levels dropped and they were unable to find the gest sac on ultrasound so e informed me it was in fact a miscarriage but my cervix is still closed... Heartbroken just want to sleep for a few days. Good bye ladies thank you fr all your kind words I pray for a happy and healthy 8 months for you all

Big hugs... so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## KjConard

brookettc3 said:


> Well my levels dropped and they were unable to find the gest sac on ultrasound so e informed me it was in fact a miscarriage but my cervix is still closed... Heartbroken just want to sleep for a few days. Good bye ladies thank you fr all your kind words I pray for a happy and healthy 8 months for you all

Oh Brooke, I am so sorry for you loss. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning! 

Well, no nausea this morning so it was either in my head, a fluke, or maybe an afternoon thing for me. I guess we'll see.

Today = more cleaning for my party tonight, cooking, and Hopefully finding time in there to work on a paper. Ugh. I'm so behind!!


----------



## KjConard

So, I just had my first adversion to food. We made egg burritos for breakfast, which I normally love, but today could hardly eat it. I had to choke down what I could and even ended up spitting some if it out. I don't feel queasy or anything but just the thought of eggs didn't sit well. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## amandad192

KjConard said:


> So, I just had my first adversion to food. We made egg burritos for breakfast, which I normally love, but today could hardly eat it. I had to choke down what I could and even ended up spitting some if it out. I don't feel queasy or anything but just the thought of eggs didn't sit well.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?

I'm struggling to eat all the time. But one thing I now can't eat AT ALL are Asda beans. I can eat asda smartprice sausages and beans...but asda beans URGH!!
And I'm going off apples..but the might just be the fact I've been eating like 3 a day recently.


I had a call at 2, the midwife wanted to come round. So I just had my booking appointment, discussed birthing options. 
I'm hoping for a water birth in the birthing unit :happydance:


----------



## Laney_L

Hi well its taken about 10 tests for me to finally believe it, got my :bfp: two weeks ago and according to the NHS site my due date is approx 6th February 2012.

Although haven't been able to get to the DRs (We've been on holiday and my attempts to get an appointment today were unsuccessful), should be going tomorrow, my hubby is desperate to tell his mum and dad... it feels way too early - but looking forward to their responses, guess as its my first pregnancy I'm being very cautious - I have made it clear no one else will know until after our 12 week scan!!! 

Congratulations everyone else!


----------



## mrsraggle

KjConard said:


> So, I just had my first adversion to food. We made egg burritos for breakfast, which I normally love, but today could hardly eat it. I had to choke down what I could and even ended up spitting some if it out. I don't feel queasy or anything but just the thought of eggs didn't sit well.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?

In my last pregnancy I really went off eggs and normally I love them, still never really got the taste for them since!


----------



## mrsraggle

Laney_L said:


> Hi well its taken about 10 tests for me to finally believe it, got my :bfp: two weeks ago and according to the NHS site my due date is approx 6th February 2012.
> 
> Although haven't been able to get to the DRs (We've been on holiday and my attempts to get an appointment today were unsuccessful), should be going tomorrow, my hubby is desperate to tell his mum and dad... it feels way too early - but looking forward to their responses, guess as its my first pregnancy I'm being very cautious - I have made it clear no one else will know until after our 12 week scan!!!
> 
> Congratulations everyone else!

Congrats & welcome! :flower:


----------



## amandad192

Laney_L said:


> Hi well its taken about 10 tests for me to finally believe it, got my :bfp: two weeks ago and according to the NHS site my due date is approx 6th February 2012.
> 
> Although haven't been able to get to the DRs (We've been on holiday and my attempts to get an appointment today were unsuccessful), should be going tomorrow, my hubby is desperate to tell his mum and dad... it feels way too early - but looking forward to their responses, guess as its my first pregnancy I'm being very cautious - I have made it clear no one else will know until after our 12 week scan!!!
> 
> Congratulations everyone else!

Congrats!!!
Hope you get a Drs appointment tomorrow x


----------



## nightkd

:hugs: Brooke... So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## nightkd

I skipped eggs throughout my first trimester because I really didn't want to get sick with eggs (whenever I'm really poorly, my burps are eggy... :sick:)... So less of a proper aversion and more just avoidance!!!

I am starting to be reminded of how miserable first tri was for me with DD... I just want it to be done already :( I haven't even started feeling REALLY sick or acidic... Just enough to make me think 'I don't want to do this again'.... :( I was literally in tears last night because of it... -sigh- I have a whole list of things to try to avoid MS... Hypnobabies 'Eliminate Nausea', a necklace which is made by the same person I got my depression bracelet from for my PPD, lots of different natural supplements (which I need to run by my MW) incl Vitamin B6, Milk Thistle etc etc.... Someone told me to eat every 2 hours during the day and every 4 hours at night, because the sickness is caused by low blood sugar.


----------



## swanxxsong

congrats to our newest ladies!

my ultrasound is at 3. they want to peek at the gall and see what's happening with it. I'm feeling alright otherwise, just a little nervous. hoping everything's alright in there!! lol


----------



## BabyAngelic

swanxxsong said:


> congrats to our newest ladies!
> 
> my ultrasound is at 3. they want to peek at the gall and see what's happening with it. I'm feeling alright otherwise, just a little nervous. hoping everything's alright in there!! lol

Goodluck hun


----------



## ellitigg

Hi everyone!

Took me over an hour to read all 40 pages of this thread but I'm so pleased to meet you all! Huge hugs to all of you who have mc this time around. Hope to see you again really soon. I think I'm due about Feb 9th, got my BFP yesterday.

So far I've avoided feeling sick and I don't feel that pregnant but my boobs seem to be getting sorer, I'm constantly gassy and I seem to get hungry quicker. Tiredness seems to be kicking in too, felt like a depressed zombie all morning!

Reading about all the bad stuff has freaked me out a bit but I'm trying to stay positive - I just know it's a sticky bean! (That's my mantra anyway!)

Looking forward to the journey with you all x


----------



## Junebugs

ellitigg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Took me over an hour to read all 40 pages of this thread but I'm so pleased to meet you all! Huge hugs to all of you who have mc this time around. Hope to see you again really soon. I think I'm due about Feb 9th, got my BFP yesterday.
> 
> So far I've avoided feeling sick and I don't feel that pregnant but my boobs seem to be getting sorer, I'm constantly gassy and I seem to get hungry quicker. Tiredness seems to be kicking in too, felt like a depressed zombie all morning!
> 
> Reading about all the bad stuff has freaked me out a bit but I'm trying to stay positive - I just know it's a sticky bean! (That's my mantra anyway!)
> 
> Looking forward to the journey with you all x

Wellcome hun!! And Congratz to you! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ellitigg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Took me over an hour to read all 40 pages of this thread but I'm so pleased to meet you all! Huge hugs to all of you who have mc this time around. Hope to see you again really soon. I think I'm due about Feb 9th, got my BFP yesterday.
> 
> So far I've avoided feeling sick and I don't feel that pregnant but my boobs seem to be getting sorer, I'm constantly gassy and I seem to get hungry quicker. Tiredness seems to be kicking in too, felt like a depressed zombie all morning!
> 
> Reading about all the bad stuff has freaked me out a bit but I'm trying to stay positive - I just know it's a sticky bean! (That's my mantra anyway!)
> 
> Looking forward to the journey with you all x

Welcome!! You're due on my anniversary so that is, of course, a wonderful sign! :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I just took one of my leftover pg tests and the line was MUCH darker than the last one I took. That makes me happy!! My last pregnancy the lines seemed to get a little lighter. this one...I don't think it could actually get any darker!! *positive thoughts*


----------



## pixiepower

JohnsPrincess said:


> I just took one of my leftover pg tests and the line was MUCH darker than the last one I took. That makes me happy!! My last pregnancy the lines seemed to get a little lighter. this one...I don't think it could actually get any darker!! *positive thoughts*

thats awesome:thumbup: I think its so satisfying to see as well )


Hi to all the new ladies and congrats on your BFP's xx


----------



## nightkd

I was reading that a hormone (don't remember which one :dohh:) is supposed to slow down your digestive system (so you can absorb as much/many nutrients as possible)... But it seems like my tummy is just rumbling ALL the time, even after a big meal... :|

I'm struggling to force myself to eat during the day because I don't usually.. :blush:

I'm just sipping at some lemon water right now and it's actually making me feel a little better. But now my tummy is full on rumbling (and every time it rumbles I feel like I'm going to vom) and I don't know what to eat... Makes me feel sick NOT to eat and makes me feel sick to FORCE myself to eat =/

Please gawd, let me skip morning sickness this time... Or at least have it to a lesser degree than with Evey!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## natty1985

And me !!! I had terrible morning sickness with my last 30 weeks I stopped :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

pixiepower said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I just took one of my leftover pg tests and the line was MUCH darker than the last one I took. That makes me happy!! My last pregnancy the lines seemed to get a little lighter. this one...I don't think it could actually get any darker!! *positive thoughts*
> 
> thats awesome:thumbup: I think its so satisfying to see as well )Click to expand...

Thanks!! I hope it's a good sign!!


----------



## mrsraggle

*ellitigg *- Welcome and Congrats!
*nightkd *- the necklace you mention, where can I get one?! I had horrendous MS with Eloise and I can feel it starting today again. I really can't cope with the idea of 34/36 more weeks of throwing up.

All I wanted to eat tonight was a roast dinner so I asked my DH if we could nip out for a carvery and he said no!! :nope: So I've had a piece of toast with some spaghetti hoops and now I'm sulking in bed!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm not hungry at all today. I go from being starving to being totally not hungry. I had a string cheese for breakfast and for lunch I had about 3 bites of a bowl of spaghetti o's. It tasted funny to me...and I wasn't really hungry, so the rest went in the garbage disposal. I'm starting to get hungry now though.


----------



## nightkd

natty1985 said:


> And me !!! I had terrible morning sickness with my last 30 weeks I stopped :(

Oh jeez, I hope you can avoid it this time :hugs: I just had it up to around 14 weeks, it was horrid, but I can't imagine it lasting THAT long!!



mrsraggle said:


> *nightkd *- the necklace you mention, where can I get one?! I had horrendous MS with Eloise and I can feel it starting today again. I really can't cope with the idea of 34/36 more weeks of throwing up.
> 
> All I wanted to eat tonight was a roast dinner so I asked my DH if we could nip out for a carvery and he said no!! :nope: So I've had a piece of toast with some spaghetti hoops and now I'm sulking in bed!

https://hyenacart.com/happydancedes...y-Dances-Pregnant-Goddess-Bracelet-Anklet-or-

This is the one I'm looking at. It's supposed to help with all sorts of stuff :) She ships internationally too.

The price is in two parts, the $17 and then +$ when you select length.

I REALLY found that the 'Happy Dance' bracelet I bought helped with my depression SO much. It was like an instant boost. :) I know some are skeptical, but I believe it helped me :)

I would be sulking too! A roast sounds AWESOME... I just crave something and then once it gets to eating it I start gagging when I think about putting it in my mouth :S


----------



## ellitigg

nightkd said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> And me !!! I had terrible morning sickness with my last 30 weeks I stopped :(
> 
> Oh jeez, I hope you can avoid it this time :hugs: I just had it up to around 14 weeks, it was horrid, but I can't imagine it lasting THAT long!!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> *nightkd *- the necklace you mention, where can I get one?! I had horrendous MS with Eloise and I can feel it starting today again. I really can't cope with the idea of 34/36 more weeks of throwing up.
> 
> All I wanted to eat tonight was a roast dinner so I asked my DH if we could nip out for a carvery and he said no!! :nope: So I've had a piece of toast with some spaghetti hoops and now I'm sulking in bed!Click to expand...
> 
> https://hyenacart.com/happydancedes...y-Dances-Pregnant-Goddess-Bracelet-Anklet-or-
> 
> This is the one I'm looking at. It's supposed to help with all sorts of stuff :) She ships internationally too.
> 
> The price is in two parts, the $17 and then +$ when you select length.
> 
> I REALLY found that the 'Happy Dance' bracelet I bought helped with my depression SO much. It was like an instant boost. :) I know some are skeptical, but I believe it helped me :)
> 
> I would be sulking too! A roast sounds AWESOME... I just crave something and then once it gets to eating it I start gagging when I think about putting it in my mouth :SClick to expand...

I just ordered a hazelwood necklace...this is my first pregnancy and I'm terrified of the idea of being sick for weeks (or months!). I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## happigail

Hi guys. Me again. Just tentatively dipping my toe back in. I had a mild bleed yesterday morning and cramping. Everything has since stopped. I think it's not going to be positive for me but yes it's not 100% yet after all. I don't want my name added back until I'm sure but I'm still going to pop in here if that's ok? I don't feel like I did with Kitty.

I'm going to do a cb digi in the morning and hoping it will have moved up to 2-3 weeks x


----------



## mrsraggle

happigail said:


> Hi guys. Me again. Just tentatively dipping my toe back in. I had a mild bleed yesterday morning and cramping. Everything has since stopped. I think it's not going to be positive for me but yes it's not 100% yet after all. I don't want my name added back until I'm sure but I'm still going to pop in here if that's ok? I don't feel like I did with Kitty.
> 
> I'm going to do a cb digi in the morning and hoping it will have moved up to 2-3 weeks x

I've got everything crossed for you hun, let us know how you get on :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## natty1985

I lost 2 stone with my first by the time i was 16 weeks and a stone and half with Ethan by the time i was 12 weeks, i had the most horrendous food aversions :( Im already thinking about labour and birth i dont know if its because its so fresh in my mind, i can still feel the pain lol but then again it was only 4 months ago !

Were now trying to get Ethan my youngest into a sleep routine so we can stick at it for when the new baby comes but im kind of sad we have to i really like my time with him but i have to be realistic ! x

Hope everyone is ok, i cant believe how many Feb mummies there are , March mummies i was with last year didnt have half as many! 

Im getting really freaked out i may be having twins i really dont know why, im only 3 weeks 4 days and im feeling sick alot, have heartburn, metal taste, bad headaches, tiredness .... never started with any of these until at least 8 weeks with the others ! x


----------



## natty1985

happigail said:


> Hi guys. Me again. Just tentatively dipping my toe back in. I had a mild bleed yesterday morning and cramping. Everything has since stopped. I think it's not going to be positive for me but yes it's not 100% yet after all. I don't want my name added back until I'm sure but I'm still going to pop in here if that's ok? I don't feel like I did with Kitty.
> 
> I'm going to do a cb digi in the morning and hoping it will have moved up to 2-3 weeks x

Fingers crossed for you , With my 1st i had a massive bleed to the point i had to have an ambulance and talk of a blodd transfusion almost definitely a miscarriage, Drs sent me for a scan to check everything was gone and there was bean dancing away and now he is my happy healthy 4 year old ! 

Strange things happen and its not always over think positive xxxxx


----------



## happigail

Thank you guys, will keep you posted xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

best wishes gail! xo will be thinking and praying for you!

scan went well, should hear from my doctor tomorrow about the gall bladder situation. now that I'm eating an extensively low-fat diet, I'm feeling better, though it's a struggle finding meals that are under 3-5 grams of fat and filling. sheesh! lol

hope everyone's doing well! xo


----------



## happigail

I did another test and 5 days after last test and what should be 5 weeks+ 1 day I still got a 1-2 week result that came up a long time after the pregnant result (which also took a pot of time to come up). Something is wrong I'm sure of it now.'


----------



## ellitigg

Sending positive thoughts and :hugs: your way happigail. Keep us updated.


----------



## nightkd

Hazelwood is meant to be excellent for heartburn (which is what caused most of my nausea last time!!) :) Very interested to know if it helps you stay comfortable!!

Gail; hang on there and try to think positive thoughts... Pregnancy tests aren't always accurate and I wouldn't take the 1-2 weeks for anything right now. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

As for me... I feel like total poop this morning :( My tummy is upset, I'm horribly gassy an that (plus hunger - though I don't feel like eating anything) is making me feel nauseous. Lemon water is helping a bit though!!

Tmi but is anyone else suffering from an upset tummy (aka diarrhea or just soft poop)? I had a bit of this with DD, so I assume it's normal, but I just read that it sounds like a bug... I would be quite happy if it would stop now... I assume if it's not a bug, it's just my tummy adjusting to all the hormones...


----------



## swanxxsong

sending good thoughts and prayers your way *gail *:hugs:

*night*, I had a bit of that too - on and off, especially the first few days. not as much now, but my GB is kind of wreaking havoc with my system. LOL.


----------



## mrsraggle

nightkd - I've had an off tummy since Monday now and it's really getting me down :(


----------



## FunToRun

Hey girls!! Can i join?? :flower:

A little about my pregnancies. I had ds in 2002. A late loss in 2006 @ 16+6, dd in 2007, another late loss in march this year @ 17+4, a chemical last month @ 4+4. Im pg again with no cycle in between so im taking it that my mc last month would be takin as my last cycle if so then im due the 15th of feb!!


----------



## Lulu1982

Hello ladies!

My edd is 5th Feb so I'm glad I've found you over here! :)


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome FunToRun and Lulu1982!


----------



## nsmomtobe

Hi Ladies, I'm due Feb 5th with our first :)


----------



## mrsraggle

nsmomtobe, welcome and congrats!


----------



## Stargazer77

Can I join you? I'm due Feb 11th


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome Stargazer77!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Lots of new ladies!! Welcome all!!!! 

Happy Friday!

I'm still not really feeling any symptoms...so of course I'm trying not to worry myself sick! It's very hard though. ugh. I just want to get to the doctors so I can see if everything is okay or not!!!


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies!

So happy I finally found this thread (thanks to a link on the 1st Tri page). EDD is Feb 10th, according to online calculators... have to wait till June 28th to confirm with the doctor.

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Diana5241 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So happy I finally found this thread (thanks to a link on the 1st Tri page). EDD is Feb 10th, according to online calculators... have to wait till June 28th to confirm with the doctor.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to everyone!

Congrats!!


----------



## Laney_L

Hello again

Had my Doctors appointment today and he and the midwife have calculated me at 6 weeks 4 days, with a due date of 30th January!! I'm pretty sure that this is out as I had fairly long cycles.

Have my first midwife appointment on 30th June - not sure how I'm going to manage this with work - but some things are just too important eh??

I found the midwife really friendly on the phone ... the doctor was a bit odd not even offering any congratulations even when I clarified that not only was the pregnancy planned but that I'm super excited about it - anyone else had any strange experiences??


----------



## LorettaClaire

Baby No2 due 4th Feb for me! First scan is booked for 29 July. Very very excited! x x


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Lol, I can barely keep up with this page!!

I had an u/s yesterday, to confirm dates. Since I had an early miscarriage at 4weeks exactly at the end of April, and then my BFP at the end of May, my DR was kind of shocked I was able to get preggers so quick. So, today I'm 5w6d, and based on my LMP (miscarriage) I was originally thinking I was at 6w today, so everything is measuring right on par. I go back to my dr on monday to go over the results. It was too early to see a baby or heartbeat...we just saw the sac, but the tech was adamant that that's perfectly normal. I'm kind of hoping my dr sends me for another one in a couple of weeks so we can see the heartbeat, just for peace of mind.

my symptoms are endless....basically if it's on a list (ANY list!) of pregnancy symptoms (for this far along :) ) I'm feelin em lol. I'm totally looking into that necklace!! Looks awesome!


----------



## emsie_123

10th for me :)


----------



## Diana5241

Laney_L said:


> Hello again
> I found the midwife really friendly on the phone ... the doctor was a bit odd not even offering any congratulations even when I clarified that not only was the pregnancy planned but that I'm super excited about it - anyone else had any strange experiences??

When I called to book an appointment, I spoke to the nurse who did say congratulations... but then just "take your vitamins and see you in three weeks". That was it! No guidelines or suggestions, even though it's my first time. Many thanks to you ladies for helping me fill in what I think the nurse should have told me!


----------



## sparklez

Hi everyone

I'm due around 1st/2nd feb with our first :happydance: Got a booking appt on 17th June, I'll be about 7 weeks. Super excited but trying to keep it to ourselves at the moment, saw my mum today and really stuggled not to tell. Daren't see my best friend coz if she asks i'll crack! was planning on waiting till 12 wk scan but that seems ridiculous now after waiting 5 days!! will try to make it to next week. Who else is not telling yet? sticky dust to everyone xx


----------



## Wantabean

Hi ladies :wave:
Sorry and :hugs: to those who are going through the misery of a loss :hugs:

Congrats to everyone on their :bfp:s xxx

Can i join you guys? I also have a bit of a problem that you could maybe help me with lol

Heres my story
My name is Kirstie, im 22 and this is my 7th pregnancy. I had an emergency section with my only forever baby at 38weeks due to reduced fetal movement on the 18th November. I wasnt actually trying and i dont have a clue when it actually happened lol when I put lmp etc into ov calculator it says the 27th. We dtd on the 1st of june, the only time round about there lol, and on the 4th i felt my milk being 'let down'. i stopped breastfeeding in January!! lol Anyway i decided to do a test thinking i was crazy loli got my first positive on the 5th on 2 ics, got 4 positives on the 6th on supedrug then confirmed with a digi on the 7th lol is that not too close to conception to be getting super strong poitives? lol

hope someone can help

love Kirstie
xxxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

sparklez said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm due around 1st/2nd feb with our first :happydance: Got a booking appt on 17th June, I'll be about 7 weeks. Super excited but trying to keep it to ourselves at the moment, saw my mum today and really stuggled not to tell. Daren't see my best friend coz if she asks i'll crack! was planning on waiting till 12 wk scan but that seems ridiculous now after waiting 5 days!! will try to make it to next week. Who else is not telling yet? sticky dust to everyone xx

We are pretty much not telling yet. I had to tell my mom because I know if I mc again I'll need her support. And I told one of my best friends because she's a doctor. And I also told my cousin who lives here (literally about 3 min from) because she's HERE and if I mc again I'll need her support too!! But, everyone else, we're waiting.


----------



## Wantabean

so either im due the 17th feb from lmp or the 22nd from conception lol i have appointment on monday and i will be getting bloods done and a scan within a few weeks due to me being a high risk pregnancy. i dunno whats going on lol either that or i actually got pregnant last month lol xxx


----------



## Wantabean

JohnsPrincess said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm due around 1st/2nd feb with our first :happydance: Got a booking appt on 17th June, I'll be about 7 weeks. Super excited but trying to keep it to ourselves at the moment, saw my mum today and really stuggled not to tell. Daren't see my best friend coz if she asks i'll crack! was planning on waiting till 12 wk scan but that seems ridiculous now after waiting 5 days!! will try to make it to next week. Who else is not telling yet? sticky dust to everyone xx
> 
> We are pretty much not telling yet. I had to tell my mom because I know if I mc again I'll need her support. And I told one of my best friends because she's a doctor. And I also told my cousin who lives here (literally about 3 min from) because she's HERE and if I mc again I'll need her support too!! But, everyone else, we're waiting.Click to expand...

yeah thats what we have done. purely because of the chance of a mc. think its best to do it that way :hugs: xxx


----------



## KjConard

Wantabean said:


> so either im due the 17th feb from lmp or the 22nd from conception lol i have appointment on monday and i will be getting bloods done and a scan within a few weeks due to me being a high risk pregnancy. i dunno whats going on lol either that or i actually got pregnant last month lol xxx

Welcome and congrats!!! I think going by conception date is more accurate. Plus, that makes your baby due on the 22nd, my birthday! : )


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha ok we will go with that date then :) my baby will be coming via section at 37weeks though :( it can be my edd though lol xxxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Wantabean said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm due around 1st/2nd feb with our first :happydance: Got a booking appt on 17th June, I'll be about 7 weeks. Super excited but trying to keep it to ourselves at the moment, saw my mum today and really stuggled not to tell. Daren't see my best friend coz if she asks i'll crack! was planning on waiting till 12 wk scan but that seems ridiculous now after waiting 5 days!! will try to make it to next week. Who else is not telling yet? sticky dust to everyone xx
> 
> We are pretty much not telling yet. I had to tell my mom because I know if I mc again I'll need her support. And I told one of my best friends because she's a doctor. And I also told my cousin who lives here (literally about 3 min from) because she's HERE and if I mc again I'll need her support too!! But, everyone else, we're waiting.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats what we have done. purely because of the chance of a mc. think its best to do it that way :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Agreed. Last time we didn't mean to tell a lot of people, but a lot knew and when I lost the baby it was like losing it again and again every time I had to tell someone. Ugh. So this time, mums the word!


----------



## Wantabean

yeah there is nothing worse than telling everyone then having to go back and say you lost it. people never no what to say and try to comfort you but it makes it worse. OH got drunk the day i found out this time and told everyone so i had to let my close friends and brother know. just got fingers crossed i dnt mc again. any new symptoms? my boobs started leaking in the bath today :dohh: lol i just have that and im shattered lol xxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Wantabean said:


> yeah there is nothing worse than telling everyone then having to go back and say you lost it. people never no what to say and try to comfort you but it makes it worse. OH got drunk the day i found out this time and told everyone so i had to let my close friends and brother know. just got fingers crossed i dnt mc again. any new symptoms? my boobs started leaking in the bath today :dohh: lol i just have that and im shattered lol xxx

I have virtually no symptoms which is very worrying to me!


----------



## ellitigg

We're not really telling anyone yet. I ended up telling my best friend cos she guessed we were trying at our wedding a few weeks ago. It was this whole ridiculous conversation where a third friend asked if we had any condoms because she hadn't seen her husband in weeks and it was their only night together before she went back to Geneva...and when I said no they were like "How can you not have condoms with you at your wedding? Are you using any birth control??" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## sparklez

I have few symptoms but very mild, stretching feeling, occasional bit of feeling sick, bigger boobs (can't get used to that! have always been A cup!) oh and out of control dandruff, lovely!


----------



## Wantabean

thats one way for your secret to be blown lol
i never really had any symptoms with Cam so i think you dnt always get loads. your still only 5weeks, plenty of time for symptoms lol they will all hit you as soon as you turn 6 weeks then you will be cursing them lol xxx


----------



## ellitigg

JohnsPrincess said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> yeah there is nothing worse than telling everyone then having to go back and say you lost it. people never no what to say and try to comfort you but it makes it worse. OH got drunk the day i found out this time and told everyone so i had to let my close friends and brother know. just got fingers crossed i dnt mc again. any new symptoms? my boobs started leaking in the bath today :dohh: lol i just have that and im shattered lol xxx
> 
> I have virtually no symptoms which is very worrying to me!Click to expand...

I'm due nearly the same time as you JohnsPrincess! I have virtually no symptoms either...fingers crossed for both of us that we get none and everything is good :thumbup:


----------



## Jodie0801

Hi girls

I am due of 14th Feb 2012, we already have a 8 year old , so kinda feels like the first time again!

Looking forward to keeping upto date with all everyones progress!

Thanks xx


----------



## natty1985

Hi. Does anyone have an really bad cramping ? I dunno if it's trapped wind etc but oh it's annoying x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ellitigg said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> yeah there is nothing worse than telling everyone then having to go back and say you lost it. people never no what to say and try to comfort you but it makes it worse. OH got drunk the day i found out this time and told everyone so i had to let my close friends and brother know. just got fingers crossed i dnt mc again. any new symptoms? my boobs started leaking in the bath today :dohh: lol i just have that and im shattered lol xxx
> 
> I have virtually no symptoms which is very worrying to me!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due nearly the same time as you JohnsPrincess! I have virtually no symptoms either...fingers crossed for both of us that we get none and everything is good :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol, I'd totally take anything at this point! Having none again just makes me stress out!! But yes, fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Diana5241

Lol said:

> Was the same way... didn't have any symptoms until last night and then BAM, soooore bbs. Today just walking around hurts. Guess I got what I wished for! Hang in there!!


----------



## natty1985

And another q if anyone is using a clearblue digi does it se
To take forever for te pregnant sign to come up then ages after that for 1-2 ? X


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome & congratulations to all the new ladies!


----------



## mrsraggle

natty1985 said:


> And another q if anyone is using a clearblue digi does it se
> To take forever for te pregnant sign to come up then ages after that for 1-2 ? X

Mine did yeah :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

natty1985 said:


> And another q if anyone is using a clearblue digi does it se
> To take forever for te pregnant sign to come up then ages after that for 1-2 ? X

My pregnant sign came up super quick..less than 30 seconds I think. It took ages for the 2-3 to come up though. Pregnant probably comes up quicker at 2-3 though because I guess there's more hormones?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Diana5241 said:


> Lol said:
> 
> Was the same way... didn't have any symptoms until last night and then BAM, soooore bbs. Today just walking around hurts. Guess I got what I wished for! Hang in there!!
> 
> How far along are you?Click to expand...


----------



## TeQuiero

Hi ladies! I got my :bfp: on 5/29, which was 5 days before AF was due! I am due on 2/10/12!!
This is baby number 3 for us! We have been trying for 8 months!
My first sign to take a test was the extreme :sick: I had... I never feel that way!
I hope you will take me into your club!! <3


----------



## mrsraggle

TeQuiero said:


> Hi ladies! I got my :bfp: on 5/29, which was 5 days before AF was due! I am due on 2/10/12!!
> This is baby number 3 for us! We have been trying for 8 months!
> My first sign to take a test was the extreme :sick: I had... I never feel that way!
> I hope you will take me into your club!! <3

Welcome and congratulations!!


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol said:
> 
> Was the same way... didn't have any symptoms until last night and then BAM, soooore bbs. Today just walking around hurts. Guess I got what I wished for! Hang in there!!
> 
> How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 5 weeks exactly...
> That first week of knowing is torture... I feel like I just finished one of the longest weeks of my life!Click to expand...


----------



## Gunner 2009

Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!


----------



## mrsraggle

Gunner 2009 said:


> Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!

Welcome and congratulations!!


----------



## mrsraggle

It's funny looking at the first post - the 4th and 14th of Feb are definitely most popular at the moment!!! Wonder how many we'll get on the 29th?


----------



## ellitigg

OMG..is next year a leap year? I suppose it must be with the Olympics? I hope I'm not that late!


----------



## Junebugs

natty1985 said:


> And another q if anyone is using a clearblue digi does it se
> To take forever for te pregnant sign to come up then ages after that for 1-2 ? X

I took mine at 5 weeks and my 3+ came up REALLY fast, i was in shock how fast it was!

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Wow i am gone for 1 day and there are like 10 new girls!!! 

I went to my dr. today to finally get my results of my HCG that were done over a week ago! They were 457, he took more blood today to see if it is doubling so fingers crossed!


----------



## natty1985

Junebugs said:


> natty1985 said:
> 
> 
> And another q if anyone is using a clearblue digi does it se
> To take forever for te pregnant sign to come up then ages after that for 1-2 ? X
> 
> I took mine at 5 weeks and mine 3+ came up REALLY fast, i was in shock how fast it was!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!! Wow i am gone for 1 day any there are like 10 new girls!!!
> 
> I went to my dr. today to finally get my results of my HCG that were done over a week ago , they were 457. He took more blood today to see if it is doubling so fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Im not even 4 weeks until Sunday , i think i am being a bit paranoid to be honest, it was with v v diluted urine and only a dribble ,it was defo within the time scale but i think with my 2nd they used to ping up within seconds but maybe im expecting too much x


----------



## Junebugs

natty1985 said:


> Im not even 4 weeks until Sunday , i think i am being a bit paranoid to be honest, it was with v v diluted urine and only a dribble ,it was defo within the time scale but i think with my 2nd they used to ping up within seconds but maybe im expecting too much x

Ya i have taken them on really dilute urine before (on my previous pregnancy) and it took a really long time. The urine i did it on was pretty concentrated.


----------



## mrsraggle

Gunner 2009 said:


> Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!

I wonder if they avoid doing inductions on this date? Anyone due on the 15th will be 40+14 on the 29th! :wacko:


----------



## Tirzah

I would like to join the list! EDD is 2-14-12. I am a first time mom @ 37. DH and I are very excited!


----------



## sprouty

Hi girls!! I am due on Feb 16th according to online calc... 2nd month trying, first time mommy. first faint bfp at 8dpo on dollar store test, IC didnt show until 10dpo!! Called my mom to tell her and before I said a word she says 'are you preggers by any chance?' haha mothers intuition! Love it. It would be an honor to be on your list. I am so bloated and brookettc3- I am right there with you. Stay positive. GO FEBRUARY BABIES!!!!! So happy for all of you!!!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

For those who haven't gone to the doctors to get the early confirmation, have you scheduled your first prenatal exam? If so, when has yours been made for? 
I go on the 6th of July, I think that this 3ww is going to be harder than the 2ww!! I love my drs office because they do all of the blood work, tests, and an ultrasound during the first prenatal, that they schedule between 8 and 12 weeks!


----------



## amandad192

What a rough morning. I puked.
I made toast and it was mouldy, I made wheatabix and it tasted gross. I made rice krispies and they tasted soggy and gross. Liam started fussing so I was making him breakfast...and had to run to the bathroom.

Why does everything taste so bad :( I'm really struggling to eat..and I don't really have much allowance of weight to loose before my BMI would be underweight. I need to stay healthy for this baby!!!


----------



## Jetset

Can you put me on... I am due 4th February!


----------



## Jetset

It is so nice having people on here to share this with... 

I have had what I _think_ is morning sickness at 3am this morning. I woke up starving hungry, like my tummy was empty, but feeling so sick with it. It kept coming in great waves and making me heave, so got up, had a piece of toast and then managed to have another hour in bed. But woke up this morning with the same feeling :( Just trying to have some toast now to help it. 

But I always thought morning sickness would feel different to this so hope I haven't got a bug or something :(


----------



## amandad192

Jetset said:


> Can you put me on... I am due 4th February!

Wow another 4th due date!! Think us lot could start a group of our own!!!

Yep your sickness sounds like morning sickness. Waking up so hungry that you puke. Not nice..but well worth it!!

Is this your 1st baby??


----------



## ellitigg

I think it's different for everyone Jetset ...sounds pretty classic for MS to me! 

I'm still not really feeling pregnant. I think the midwife should be calling me on Monday to arrange an appointment. Hopefully everything goes ok. Every day feels like forever to wait at this stage.


----------



## Wantabean

yeah def sounds like classic ms!! i had my first bout of kinda semi morning sickness lol woke up feeling sick, have eaten and im now sitting with horrendous heartburn :( i hope the heartburn doesnt get as bad as it was with Cameron!! xxxx


----------



## Junebugs

So i woke up at 3am this morning VERY nauseous feeling like i wanted to puke, ending up going back to sleep and just felt nauseous all night. I feel a bit better this morning but still not 100%. 

Does anyone get what seems like a "charlie horse" on one side of there uterus when they stretch. I got a really bad one this morning.


----------



## amandad192

Junebugs said:


> So i woke up at 3am this morning VERY nauseous feeling like i wanted to puke, ending up going back to sleep and just felt nauseous all night. I feel a bit better this morning but still not 100%.
> 
> Does anyone get what seems like a "charlie horse" on one side of there uterus when they stretch. I got a really bad one this morning.

I just had to google charlie horse to find out what the hell your talking about :haha:

I stood up earlier and got like a crampy pain straight along my stomach..maybe inline with the top of my uterus? I'm not very good at where body parts are, how big etc..so it may have been a little higher than that. It wasn't deadly painful but it was bad enough to enterupt my speach.


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:
 

> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> So i woke up at 3am this morning VERY nauseous feeling like i wanted to puke, ending up going back to sleep and just felt nauseous all night. I feel a bit better this morning but still not 100%.
> 
> Does anyone get what seems like a "charlie horse" on one side of there uterus when they stretch. I got a really bad one this morning.
> 
> I just had to google charlie horse to find out what the hell your talking about :haha:
> 
> I stood up earlier and got like a crampy pain straight along my stomach..maybe inline with the top of my uterus? I'm not very good at where body parts are, how big etc..so it may have been a little higher than that. It wasn't deadly painful but it was bad enough to enterupt my speach.Click to expand...

LOL!!! I dodn't know how else to explain it. :dohh: Ya that sound exactly the same with what i am having. It is just for a couple seconds, ok good to know i am not the only one!


----------



## amandad192

Junebugs said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> So i woke up at 3am this morning VERY nauseous feeling like i wanted to puke, ending up going back to sleep and just felt nauseous all night. I feel a bit better this morning but still not 100%.
> 
> Does anyone get what seems like a "charlie horse" on one side of there uterus when they stretch. I got a really bad one this morning.
> 
> I just had to google charlie horse to find out what the hell your talking about :haha:
> 
> I stood up earlier and got like a crampy pain straight along my stomach..maybe inline with the top of my uterus? I'm not very good at where body parts are, how big etc..so it may have been a little higher than that. It wasn't deadly painful but it was bad enough to enterupt my speach.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! I dodn't know how else to explain it. :dohh: Ya that sound exactly the same with what i am having. It is just for a couple seconds, ok good to know i am not the only one!Click to expand...

I remember getting the same with Liam so I'd say it's nothing to worry about.

The worst ones are when you get further along and get a twingey shooting pain right up your vagina...not nice!!


----------



## Wantabean

agghh i had forgotten about them lol used to say it was as if someone had put a knitting needle straight up and left it in there lol ewww forgot that lol xxx


----------



## TeQuiero

I get them, I get them the most when I try to stretch. My midwife told me during my first pregnancy that it is just the muscles trying to stretch around the growing uterus, and that when I stretch they stretch a little further.


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> So i woke up at 3am this morning VERY nauseous feeling like i wanted to puke, ending up going back to sleep and just felt nauseous all night. I feel a bit better this morning but still not 100%.
> 
> Does anyone get what seems like a "charlie horse" on one side of there uterus when they stretch. I got a really bad one this morning.
> 
> I just had to google charlie horse to find out what the hell your talking about :haha:
> 
> I stood up earlier and got like a crampy pain straight along my stomach..maybe inline with the top of my uterus? I'm not very good at where body parts are, how big etc..so it may have been a little higher than that. It wasn't deadly painful but it was bad enough to enterupt my speach.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! I dodn't know how else to explain it. :dohh: Ya that sound exactly the same with what i am having. It is just for a couple seconds, ok good to know i am not the only one!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember getting the same with Liam so I'd say it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> The worst ones are when you get further along and get a twingey shooting pain right up your vagina...not nice!!Click to expand...

Oh i am looking forward to that! :|


----------



## nightkd

Congrats and welcome to all the new people!!

I am laying in bed with DD's little toiletries bucket next to me incase I have to vom... I am going to order my necklace today and maybe get the Hypnobabies track I was talking about... DH is cutting up my Vitamin B6 tablets so they are the correct dose :lol: I do not want to feel like this... I am pretty sure this is going to be our last (planned!) pregnancy... I'm just too much of a wuss to deal with feeling sick!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! So I'm 6 wks today and I still feel nothing. My nipples are actually sorta sore but not my breasts. Every once in a while I get a tiny small wave of *almost* nausea, but not much of anything. I'm worried. I don't remember when I started getting symptoms last time but I know they went away...and I guess I'm just worried that this time I just plain won't get any and I'll go in for my appt and again there will just be that sac. *sigh*


----------



## Mamoosca

My EDD is 11 Feb :)


----------



## FunToRun

Just counted 54 babies due in feb so far!!


----------



## sparklez

Hi to all the new people 

Mamoosca I'm in North west to, in Crewe are you nearby? 

Can't wait for the shooting pains thanks for all the descriptions ladies!!

Just bought loads of veg for healthy tea but thought of food is not making me feel good. :sick: Any other vegetarians on here? have got a chart of what's needed in veggie diet for each food group/ vitamin and finally stuck it up in kitchen (had it 2 yrs already!) to check I'm covering all bases.


----------



## VegtaBully

sparklez said:


> Just bought loads of veg for healthy tea but thought of food is not making me feel good. :sick: Any other vegetarians on here? have got a chart of what's needed in veggie diet for each food group/ vitamin and finally stuck it up in kitchen (had it 2 yrs already!) to check I'm covering all bases.

I'm vegan! I've been trying to eat more fruits and veggies for awhile now. I grew into a terrible junk food vegan.


----------



## sparklez

VegtaBully said:


> I'm vegan! I've been trying to eat more fruits and veggies for awhile now. I grew into a terrible junk food vegan.

I did wonder coz of your user name :) what are you eating for iron? are you taking supplements? I've just been taking folic acid but have wondered about a more general one...will ask midwife on friday but think a standard reply might be veggies don't get enough iron, calcium, protien etc 

Have bought humous recently and spinach today, and been eating loads of pumpkin seeda as they're a bit of a super food, all the cooking is hard work though!


----------



## VegtaBully

sparklez said:


> I did wonder coz of your user name :) what are you eating for iron? are you taking supplements? I've just been taking folic acid but have wondered about a more general one...will ask midwife on friday but think a standard reply might be veggies don't get enough iron, calcium, protien etc
> 
> Have bought humous recently and spinach today, and been eating loads of pumpkin seeda as they're a bit of a super food, all the cooking is hard work though!

Yeah, that's my derby name. :)

Good iron sources are beans, tofu, seeds, etc. Dark, green leafies are good too. I just take a prenatal for now (with the occasional B12) but I'll see what my doctor says.

I just look at the SAD of so many people, and if people can have healthy babies eating McDonald's, I'm not terribly worried about a healthy, vegan baby!


----------



## Nathyrra

Morning girls =)

Had an ultrasound a few days ago and they saw a gestational sac already so I'm pleased with that. Next Ultrasound in 3 weeks!

Feel absolutely, absolutely knackered. Have acquired sore back and hips over the last days. No sore bewbies though! Strange. Anyone else with sore backs yet?


----------



## sparklez

yes i'm gettin back pain every now and then, doesn't last long but I guess it's just body adjusting to what's happening. I'm only 5ft so slightly apprehensive about how a whole baby can fit in my body lol


----------



## hopeforamirac

nausea is starting to kick in now :(


----------



## Wantabean

yup have a sore back and hips 2. have had a few waves of nausea 2. yay for a gestational sac :happydance: im gona call the epu and try get a scan booked for wthin the next 10days. only positive to beng a hgh risk is the extra scans lol with Cameron i hag 17 scans lol xxx


----------



## BabyAngelic

I've had my first MS "attack" while I was at church this morning. I have been feeling nauseas for a while now but haven't thrown up until this morning. I feel miserable and super moody today and Hubby is not understanding me. Urghhhh


----------



## fotokat

Hi everyone. I used the baby-gaga calculator thingy, and think I am due 12th Feb!

kat x


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome Tirzah, sprouty, Jetset, Mamoosca and fotokat!

Sorry I've been MIA, was at a wedding all day yesterday :) MS seems to be coming and going for me. I'm getting a little bit every now and then. Definitely able to cope with it - I have to with Eloise around!!

Had a proper craving for a carvery last Thursday and finally got it Friday night - mmmmmm!!!!


----------



## pixiepower

hi girls, wow I had a ton of pages to catch up with there!!

welcome to all the new ladies, nice to meet you:flower:

looks like a lot of people are feeling the same way I am, stretchy pulling pains, sore boobs, ocasional waves of mild nausea, a lot of knowing what i do and don't want to eat. and yes I am exhausted and could sleep for a week. and this is just the first week of knowing:haha:

heres a question for you all: have you found you are suddenly less hungry? as in just cant eat as much as you were or not bothered about eating, then to get ravenous hunger and want to eat a ton? I seem to hardly eat anything through the day then want to eat my weight in food by the evening, I soon slow down as i don't have the room to eat what i thought i did, its just that feeling. anybody else?

btw go valentines day babies! there are so many of us i can't believe it!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

First off Congrats to all of you newly pregnant ladies!!!:happydance::flower: I have been stalking this thread for a while now....:blush:

I am in limbo land in the 2WW right now waiting for a definate BFP, and getting the faint second lines on my HPT's and not sure what to think just yet, But I am hoping that I can join all of you lovely ladies very soon!!

I wanted to ask you girls about some of your early prego symptoms...

So which ladies have stretchy cramps in your upper belly and than AF like cramps coming in waves, and twinges in like one side of your ovary or the other...And how about back aches, lower back or upper back ache??? My back doesnt hurt too bad, it is just an annoying nagging pain. I am also super bloated with swollen belly that pokes out alot more than usual. This is what is going on with me right now!! Thanks in advance for your feedback girls..:flower::winkwink:. I am going seriously nuts in the 2WW!!


----------



## Shepherdess84

Hi everyone :)

Had a surprise last Monday morning with a positive test - unplanned - eek! I have (had??) PCOS so very irregular cycles, but I'm roughly due eary February. 

So far I'm having period-type cramps, only more painful and less frequent; need a new bra already; switching suddenly between not wanting to eat and being ravenous.
Luckily no sickness or real soreness yet!


----------



## Gunner 2009

mrsraggle said:


> Gunner 2009 said:
> 
> 
> Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!
> 
> I wonder if they avoid doing inductions on this date? Anyone due on the 15th will be 40+14 on the 29th! :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm lost why would they avoid inductions on this day?


----------



## KjConard

For those who have been pregnant before, looking back does pregnancy seem to go by fast? This is my first and I'm already super excited for February!!! : )


----------



## sprouty

Hi girls! Congrats to all the BFP's!!! 

Wannabeprego- sounding good! I am extremely bloated, pants are fitting tight already and I am a thin girl, 5'4 106lbs, flat tummy is turning into a well-fed looking tummy from eating a cracker! I have very sore bb's, getting bigger already... in terms of cramps, I had af like cramps the day of implantation (i had one little spot of blood tinged cm, and had to DIG for it:haha:), after that, i just get pinches on one side in one spot, lasts for less than a minute, several times a day. Feeling like I have a pinched nerve in lower back, worse at night when im in bed.... and definitely heartburn. non-stop, all day. burping a lot too. oh, and just today started peeing more than usual...Hope this helps! 
My giveaway symptom from 1dpo was a low grade fever 99.1-99.5 that went on until I got my BFP....probably still is but haven't checked...

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust: (btw, my line looked JUST LIKE THAT!!!)


----------



## TeQuiero

KjConard said:


> For those who have been pregnant before, looking back does pregnancy seem to go by fast? This is my first and I'm already super excited for February!!! : )

I did not find out I was pregnant with my oldest son until I was 17 weeks, so the remaining 23 weeks went pretty fast.
With my youngest son, the longest part was waiting for the first prenatal check-up (much like it is going to seem this time). After that waiting for the next checkups made it go fast. I liked to think of it as what my baby would develop in the matter of a 7 day span. 
I think that that anticipation gets everyone, it is hard not to get excited!! :wacko:


Today I have had a really strong headache for most of the day. Hopefully a good night of sleep will help the pain go away!! :sleep:


----------



## wannabeprego

sprouty said:


> Hi girls! Congrats to all the BFP's!!!
> 
> Wannabeprego- sounding good! I am extremely bloated, pants are fitting tight already and I am a thin girl, 5'4 106lbs, flat tummy is turning into a well-fed looking tummy from eating a cracker! I have very sore bb's, getting bigger already... in terms of cramps, I had af like cramps the day of implantation (i had one little spot of blood tinged cm, and had to DIG for it:haha:), after that, i just get pinches on one side in one spot, lasts for less than a minute, several times a day. Feeling like I have a pinched nerve in lower back, worse at night when im in bed.... and definitely heartburn. non-stop, all day. burping a lot too. oh, and just today started peeing more than usual...Hope this helps!
> My giveaway symptom from 1dpo was a low grade fever 99.1-99.5 that went on until I got my BFP....probably still is but haven't checked...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust: (btw, my line looked JUST LIKE THAT!!!)

 Thanks for the good luck and for sharing your symptoms!!!:flower:

Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaDee

Gunner 2009 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner 2009 said:
> 
> 
> Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!
> 
> I wonder if they avoid doing inductions on this date? Anyone due on the 15th will be 40+14 on the 29th! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lost why would they avoid inductions on this day?Click to expand...

lol Because February 29th only comes once every 4 years. My baby cousin is a leap year baby, this coming february will be his 4th birthday but the 1st time his birthdate has actually existed since he was born. I doubt they actually avoid inductions but it would be interesting to see what they say if a mother requested to avoid it whether its medically necessary or not...


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i agree waiting for that first appointment makes it draaaaaaaag by lol as soon as you hit 2nd tri is flys by. i was trying to convince the nurse that i wasnt ready to have my baby as she wheeled me to theatre for a section lol was shell shocked when i took Cam home. i was only just used to being pregnant nevermind a mama lol its really crazy how fast it goes by lol xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

KjConard said:


> For those who have been pregnant before, looking back does pregnancy seem to go by fast? This is my first and I'm already super excited for February!!! : )

First trimester went so slow last time! It went pretty fast after the 20 week mark (prolly cos I was impatiently waiting for the gender scan til that point lol)


----------



## Nathyrra

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> First off Congrats to all of you newly pregnant ladies!!!:happydance::flower: I have been stalking this thread for a while now....:blush:
> 
> I am in limbo land in the 2WW right now waiting for a definate BFP, and getting the faint second lines on my HPT's and not sure what to think just yet, But I am hoping that I can join all of you lovely ladies very soon!!
> 
> I wanted to ask you girls about some of your early prego symptoms...
> 
> So which ladies have stretchy cramps in your upper belly and than AF like cramps coming in waves, and twinges in like one side of your ovary or the other...And how about back aches, lower back or upper back ache??? My back doesnt hurt too bad, it is just an annoying nagging pain. I am also super bloated with swollen belly that pokes out alot more than usual. This is what is going on with me right now!! Thanks in advance for your feedback girls..:flower::winkwink:. I am going seriously nuts in the 2WW!!

Sending you the very best of luck!

I haven't really had any symptoms tbh, and most the very telling ones like back ache and tiredness came after my bfp. The one that in hindsight must have been a sign but didn't really pay much attention is I was super, ridiculously hungry this cycle and usually I'm quite a picky, not-so-hungry eater.

With my first pregnancy I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo, This time a took a test from 11dpo every other day to see a defo progression.


----------



## Nathyrra

Wantabean said:


> yeah i agree waiting for that first appointment makes it draaaaaaaag by lol as soon as you hit 2nd tri is flys by. i was trying to convince the nurse that i wasnt ready to have my baby as she wheeled me to theatre for a section lol was shell shocked when i took Cam home. i was only just used to being pregnant nevermind a mama lol its really crazy how fast it goes by lol xxx

Did you have a c-section? Just curious as so far I'm the only person I know that is having a second child so soon after a section and it would be awesome to feel I had some company hehe!


----------



## Wantabean

Nathyrra said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> yeah i agree waiting for that first appointment makes it draaaaaaaag by lol as soon as you hit 2nd tri is flys by. i was trying to convince the nurse that i wasnt ready to have my baby as she wheeled me to theatre for a section lol was shell shocked when i took Cam home. i was only just used to being pregnant nevermind a mama lol its really crazy how fast it goes by lol xxx
> 
> Did you have a c-section? Just curious as so far I'm the only person I know that is having a second child so soon after a section and it would be awesome to feel I had some company hehe!Click to expand...

yeah i did. will be having an elective section round about 37weeks this time. how did you find it? this might sound stupid but did you get your baby straight away? did you get a spinal? reason im asking is because mine was a crash section and i had a general so wasnt awake for it then Cameron got taken into nnicu and i didnt see him for hours then didnt get to hold him for 4 days. i was wondering how you coped with having just had a section and dealing with a newborn at the same time. also have been wondering about the spinal. if you had one what was it like? wow loads of questions sorry lol im having strange niggly pains like under my section scar, are you? are you nervous about being pregnant so close to having had a section? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

^^^ sorry lol everyone i know had a nice normal birth lol xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

I also had a general as I had plates in my spine and they didn't wanna 'tamper' with it, so they just knocked me out. I got given my son pretty much as soon as I awoke but it was a strange feeling, and the next day they told me he had Down Syndrome, so I think the whole experience was very surreal and took alot of coming to terms with.

That must of been very scary not being able to see him for so long after birth. It's already hard enough getting your head around going to sleep and waking up a mommy as it is @[email protected] I didn't get to do anything with my son for a couple days either, it was like the midwives were his mothers, it was difficult. Is your son doing ok now? 

Having some weird pains ocassionally around the scar, can't really call them pains but dunno how else to describe them, like someone is pulling at your hair I guess. I'm a wee bit nervous as c-sections this close together are unheard of here (Germany) and so I have no one to relate to. It'll be another full knockout this time too.

Are they monitoring this pregnancy closely with you? They are with me. I basically get an ultrasound every 3 weeks which I certainly can't complain about lol, but I'm very nervous about how things will pan out. x


----------



## Wantabean

yeah he is fine now, we have a few minor issues to iron out but he is doing great. we seen his consultant last month and he put in his notes that Cameron was nothing short of a miracle :D i was really closely monitored in my last pregnancy but they still missed something was wrong. i ended up having 17scans in total. i felt like the nurses were more of a mother to Cam than i was! that was prob the hardest part about it. Downs can be a really scary disability but your lil boy will be the most loving, wonderful person you will ever know. you must be a very strong person to be pregnant again when your son has downs, i really admire you! im gonna call the early pregnancy unit this am and try get in for a scan. my consultant promised me that as soon as i was pregnant that they would get me in for bloods and a scan and keep a close eye on me. the hospital that i go to is 5mins away but is getting shut in august and then its a hours drive away so im worrying about that. i dont drive so it will make it really difficult. i was laughing how i fell asleep and woke up a mumma but if i get to choose i would like to be awake. i am still too messed up with the fact that i dont know if Cameron cried when he was born or if he was too ill so i wouldnt cope feeling like that again lol thats great that they are keeping an eye on you. ooo you will have loads of pictures lol when is your next scan? xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

So glad your little boy is doing great now, he certainly is a miracle! Sorry to hear about the hospital closing, that's very annoying. I don't drive either so I'm having to work all my appointments around my husbands work which I think it's sending him grey early lol. Our hospital is quite far away too :/

I can't fault my son at all tbh, he's an absolute angel. He certainly makes my job as a mother look very very easy. He reaches milestones a little later than other babies his age but his spirit and wisdom is vast. The fact he's so mellow makes me more confident that having two children close together will work perfectly for our family.


----------



## Wantabean

Thats great!! Cam is a very chilled out easy going baby 2. I ahve stopped caring about milestones. Cameron hasnt ever reached any of his on time! lol the way i see it is that he had enough things to overcome so he can do things when he chooses lol did you not now prior to the birth that your son had downs? i am a carer for adults with disabilities and challenging behaviour and have worked closely with adults with Downs. these individuals trully are wonderful people and make my job a lot easier. your son is gorgeous, i love your avatar. what are you hoping for this time? apart from healthy obv lol girl? i would love a girl coz i would like one of each but boys are much easier lol xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

No, I didn't know at all. I was pretty much monitored closely last time too as I was LTTTC so I don't know why it wasn't picked up. Which is why I'm so nervous this time, I think only an amnio will completely set my mind at rest, if only to prepare me because the shock after birth was just extreme and I don't want to go through that shock again. I'm very lucky in a way, he doesn't suffer from any of the health problems mainly associated with T21. and he's super tall.

I would adore a girl. Sounds weird after what we've gone through ey? lol, but still. It's been an absolute dream of mine as long as I can remember to have a daughter but I'm telling myself the next is a boy anyway to gear myself up for any eventuality. 

Pfft who needs milestones ey? I think the longer it takes the more you appreciate them when they do finally come. :) Do you mind me asking exactly what your son has by any chance? x


----------



## mrsraggle

KjConard - First tri dragged for me last night, but once I had my dating scan it seemed to speed up a little. Then weeks 37-42 DRAGGED!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning all! 2 weeks from today is my first appt. Not really any new symptoms though my breasts are slightly sore today, so Yey! Lol


----------



## ellitigg

JohnsPrincess said:


> Good morning all! 2 weeks from today is my first appt. Not really any new symptoms though my breasts are slightly sore today, so Yey! Lol

Oooh! Lots of luck for the appointment. My midwife was supposed to call me to arrange one today but no news so far. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Good morning all! 2 weeks from today is my first appt. Not really any new symptoms though my breasts are slightly sore today, so Yey! Lol

:happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ellitigg said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! 2 weeks from today is my first appt. Not really any new symptoms though my breasts are slightly sore today, so Yey! Lol
> 
> Oooh! Lots of luck for the appointment. My midwife was supposed to call me to arrange one today but no news so far. Maybe tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm super nervous! I hope she calls you tomorrow!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! 2 weeks from today is my first appt. Not really any new symptoms though my breasts are slightly sore today, so Yey! Lol
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Diana5241

Bra question:
My bbs are growing at a frightening pace and I'm afraid in another week or so, I'll have to get new bras! Did those of you who went through this just pick up the next biggest size at your lingerie store? Or are maternity bras more flexible over the long run?

I just don't want to spend big bucks on something I'm going to grow out of again!


----------



## Gunner 2009

MamaOfOne said:


> Gunner 2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner 2009 said:
> 
> 
> Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!
> 
> I wonder if they avoid doing inductions on this date? Anyone due on the 15th will be 40+14 on the 29th! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lost why would they avoid inductions on this day?Click to expand...
> 
> lol Because February 29th only comes once every 4 years. My baby cousin is a leap year baby, this coming february will be his 4th birthday but the 1st time his birthdate has actually existed since he was born. I doubt they actually avoid inductions but it would be interesting to see what they say if a mother requested to avoid it whether its medically necessary or not...Click to expand...

 Lol I was so lost i'm with you now! Thats a good question.


----------



## amandad192

Gunner 2009 said:


> MamaOfOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner 2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner 2009 said:
> 
> 
> Have room for another? I'm due Feb 12th! Hoping this one sticks... Congrats to all the lucky ladies due in Feb!
> 
> I wonder if they avoid doing inductions on this date? Anyone due on the 15th will be 40+14 on the 29th! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lost why would they avoid inductions on this day?Click to expand...
> 
> lol Because February 29th only comes once every 4 years. My baby cousin is a leap year baby, this coming february will be his 4th birthday but the 1st time his birthdate has actually existed since he was born. I doubt they actually avoid inductions but it would be interesting to see what they say if a mother requested to avoid it whether its medically necessary or not...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I was so lost i'm with you now! Thats a good question.Click to expand...

As long as the hve enough available dates around it I don't see why they wouldn't let you. And if it's a problem to the mother she can just refuse to be induced anyway.
I think if a 29th birthday is an issue..you should really refuse to be induced on the 28th not the 29th.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I always thought it would be really neat to have a leap year birthday! Lol. Won't happen this time around, lol, but it certainly makes you unique!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> I always thought it would be really neat to have a leap year birthday! Lol. Won't happen this time around, lol, but it certainly makes you unique!

I always thought that too!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I always thought it would be really neat to have a leap year birthday! Lol. Won't happen this time around, lol, but it certainly makes you unique!
> 
> I always thought that too!Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

Nathyrra said:


> No, I didn't know at all. I was pretty much monitored closely last time too as I was LTTTC so I don't know why it wasn't picked up. Which is why I'm so nervous this time, I think only an amnio will completely set my mind at rest, if only to prepare me because the shock after birth was just extreme and I don't want to go through that shock again. I'm very lucky in a way, he doesn't suffer from any of the health problems mainly associated with T21. and he's super tall.
> 
> I would adore a girl. Sounds weird after what we've gone through ey? lol, but still. It's been an absolute dream of mine as long as I can remember to have a daughter but I'm telling myself the next is a boy anyway to gear myself up for any eventuality.
> 
> Pfft who needs milestones ey? I think the longer it takes the more you appreciate them when they do finally come. :) Do you mind me asking exactly what your son has by any chance? x

We arent sure exactly what the future is gonna hold as there was so many complications at birth. The only problems we are having just now is that he isnt putting enough weight on (he is only 14lbs lol) and he has hypertonic muscle tone. that can be an indicator of cerebal palsy but i dnt think he has it. the cons is seeing him again in a few weeks to see if there has been any improvement. i dnt think anything will be wrong but if there is anything its better than the alternative. will you be having the amnio this time yeah? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

I had my doctors appointment and he thinks i am in actual fact 8 weeks so i have a scan in the morning. if i am 8 weeks my due date will be the 20th of January. The doc has storngly reccomended at section at 37weeks so that takes me back to 31st dec/1st Jan. so i might need to leave this thread :( boooo lol cant wait to fo=ind out what my scan will revel in the am :happydance: xxx


----------



## gidge

ohhhh can you add my name? I´m due on the 14th. xxx


----------



## Jokerette

me too me too! I'm due on February 19th!! :)


----------



## SuzieRio

Hi there, we are very excited having got our first bfp last month. Our little bean is due 14th February, just a few days before my 30th bday


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> me too me too! I'm due on February 19th!! :)

That's my moms birthday! Congrats!!


And Congrats to the other new members!!!


----------



## Junebugs

I can't believe how many people are due on Feb. 14th!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> I can't believe how many people are due on Feb. 14th!!!

I know, it's crazy!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Got my scan date today: 20th July. Soooo long to wait!


----------



## ellitigg

SuzieRio said:


> Hi there, we are very excited having got our first bfp last month. Our little bean is due 14th February, just a few days before my 30th bday

Yay! Welcome you and all the other new BFPs!

I told my DH I wanted kids by the time I was 30...which is in 2 weeks. I didn't quite make kids by 30 but I have a lil bean so nearly lol XD


----------



## Julia323

I missed so much in this thread while I was away this weekend! I finally have a due date buddy! WOO!

I feel really strange this morning. Nothing giving me any reason to feel bad, but I had this feeling when I woke up that there was something wrong with the baby. Just couldn't shake it through most of the day. I've had no bleeding, and my cramping has actually eased up a bit. The only thing that bugs me is that is seems a lot of my symptoms are taking a bit of a holiday... I'm just trying not to worry for no reason, but I'm sure we all go through the anxiety like this!


----------



## pixiepower

:happydance:Mrsraggle for your scan, fingers crossed the time flies!!

hi to all the new ladies, this group is going to be massive!! and i can't believe how many valentines day bump buddies I have, its amazing:hugs:

Julia123, try not to worry hun, our mind can do mad things when hormones are running amok. I bet you'll be feeling it all again over the next few days, and no bleeding is fab:thumbup:


I am shattered beyond shattered and yawned all through work today, all i can feel all day is stretching niggles/cramps and my boobs hurt when i walk. I was seriously thinking as i walked back to my car after work that I am going to need a better bra quicksmart! oh yes, I appear to be off all sugary foods, from chocolate to donuts to sweet cordials, I just cant do it, i feel queasy at the slightest taste. this can only be a good thing lol, all i want is fresh stuff like salad and fresh fruit, oh and plain bread rolls!! *whats everyone eating or avoiding??* as in really must have it or cant stand the sight of it??

anyway, sleep well feb ladies, night night xx:hugs:


----------



## emzo79

Hi everyone,

I'm due Feb 4th (according to online calculators). This is my first pregnancy and hubby and I are really excited and a little nervous! :blush:


----------



## Junebugs

pixiepower said:


> :happydance:Mrsraggle for your scan, fingers crossed the time flies!!
> 
> hi to all the new ladies, this group is going to be massive!! and i can't believe how many valentines day bump buddies I have, its amazing:hugs:
> 
> Julia123, try not to worry hun, our mind can do mad things when hormones are running amok. I bet you'll be feeling it all again over the next few days, and no bleeding is fab:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I am shattered beyond shattered and yawned all through work today, all i can feel all day is stretching niggles/cramps and my boobs hurt when i walk. I was seriously thinking as i walked back to my car after work that I am going to need a better bra quicksmart! oh yes, I appear to be off all sugary foods, from chocolate to donuts to sweet cordials, I just cant do it, i feel queasy at the slightest taste. this can only be a good thing lol, all i want is fresh stuff like salad and fresh fruit, oh and plain bread rolls!! *whats everyone eating or avoiding??* as in really must have it or cant stand the sight of it??
> 
> anyway, sleep well feb ladies, night night xx:hugs:

Right now I can't even stand the thought of Mayonnaise !! It makes me want to Vomit! Even just writing down the word.... :sick: .. it's so weird! I just was eatting it last week too.!


----------



## Junebugs

Julia323 said:


> I missed so much in this thread while I was away this weekend! I finally have a due date buddy! WOO!
> 
> I feel really strange this morning. Nothing giving me any reason to feel bad, but I had this feeling when I woke up that there was something wrong with the baby. Just couldn't shake it through most of the day. I've had no bleeding, and my cramping has actually eased up a bit. The only thing that bugs me is that is seems a lot of my symptoms are taking a bit of a holiday... I'm just trying not to worry for no reason, but I'm sure we all go through the anxiety like this!

Don't worry, mine is just the same way... it comes full on for 2 days then starts to fade until a week later i feel almost nothing then BAM it hits me again all at once (even worse then before), then does the same thing.

I'm sure you are fine hun, when it first did this i was so sure i was having a m/c again but it came back! :hugs:


----------



## sparklez

pixiepower said:


> I appear to be off all sugary foods, from chocolate to donuts to sweet cordials, I just cant do it, i feel queasy at the slightest taste. this can only be a good thing lol, all i want is fresh stuff like salad and fresh fruit, oh and plain bread rolls!! *whats everyone eating or avoiding??* as in really must have it or cant stand the sight of it??

loving all kinds of fruit, and like you off anything sugary (except fruit shorcake biscuits can eat loads of them!:blush:, most times i'm cooking though the smell puts me off but when start eating it tastes fine, just the smell of things unpleasant) Have started drinking rooiboos tea, it's got no caffine so can have as much as I want, brews like normal and goes with milk so it's great but smells like honey which is taking some getting used to.

Felt the same yesterday about not really feeling the symptoms so much, really worried about MMC but know it's really low chance and just need to be positive, soon enough get some pain or sickness!

Had a team meeting today at work then boss took us all for a drink! luckily was driving so had an excuse!! my bithday on sat so think will have to let ppl know by then, will be great relief, dreamt I accidentally told ppl last night!


----------



## Junebugs

Can someone please explain to me what a bump buddy is? Would you all not be bump buddies since we are due around the same time?


----------



## Julia323

pixiepower said:


> :happydance:Mrsraggle for your scan, fingers crossed the time flies!!
> 
> hi to all the new ladies, this group is going to be massive!! and i can't believe how many valentines day bump buddies I have, its amazing:hugs:
> 
> Julia123, try not to worry hun, our mind can do mad things when hormones are running amok. I bet you'll be feeling it all again over the next few days, and no bleeding is fab:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I am shattered beyond shattered and yawned all through work today, all i can feel all day is stretching niggles/cramps and my boobs hurt when i walk. I was seriously thinking as i walked back to my car after work that I am going to need a better bra quicksmart! oh yes, I appear to be off all sugary foods, from chocolate to donuts to sweet cordials, I just cant do it, i feel queasy at the slightest taste. this can only be a good thing lol, all i want is fresh stuff like salad and fresh fruit, oh and plain bread rolls!! *whats everyone eating or avoiding??* as in really must have it or cant stand the sight of it??
> 
> anyway, sleep well feb ladies, night night xx:hugs:




Junebugs said:


> Julia323 said:
> 
> 
> I missed so much in this thread while I was away this weekend! I finally have a due date buddy! WOO!
> 
> I feel really strange this morning. Nothing giving me any reason to feel bad, but I had this feeling when I woke up that there was something wrong with the baby. Just couldn't shake it through most of the day. I've had no bleeding, and my cramping has actually eased up a bit. The only thing that bugs me is that is seems a lot of my symptoms are taking a bit of a holiday... I'm just trying not to worry for no reason, but I'm sure we all go through the anxiety like this!
> 
> Don't worry, mine is just the same way... it comes full on for 2 days then starts to fade until a week later i feel almost nothing then BAM it hits me again all at once (even worse then before), then does the same thing.
> 
> I'm sure you are fine hun, when it first did this i was so sure i was having a m/c again but it came back! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies for the encouraging words! Much appreciated :) (((hugs)))

Pixiepower: As for food, I'm not having much in the way of cravings, but I'm having crazy aversions. Problem with these aversions is that they seem to change every day! It's absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to figure out what to eat right now since I don't know if something is still "off limits" that I couldn't stomach the day before! I've always been a fussy eater, so this isn't all that surprising to me, unfortunately.


----------



## navywife86

Well this must be the group for me my baby is due on valentines day !!! Feb 14th 2012 im so excited!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Can someone please explain to me what a bump buddie is? Would you all not be bump buddies since we are due around the same time?

From what I understand you have a bump buddy for a more personal "buddy". Email/text/what have you?


----------



## TeQuiero

Diana5241 said:


> Bra question:
> My bbs are growing at a frightening pace and I'm afraid in another week or so, I'll have to get new bras! Did those of you who went through this just pick up the next biggest size at your lingerie store? Or are maternity bras more flexible over the long run?
> 
> I just don't want to spend big bucks on something I'm going to grow out of again!


When I had my first son I went from a DD to an F and then I went back down to a DD when I finished nursing, so until I got situated with the size I bought the cheaper bras. I had to buy them like every month or 2. With my younger son I went up to an F and never came back down, so I got to use the bras that I had from my first pregnancy, and now I am worried for when I grow out of the F's. I hope that I wont have to buy up a size for a little while longer. Something that did help a bit when I had my first son was the bra extenders, they made it so that there was a little more room for them... then I didn't feel sooooo much like :holly:


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies! Can I join this forum?-its wonderful to see so many feb babies! My thoughts with those that lost their beans this month :hugs: and may your angels rest in peace and bring you luck for new sticky beans.

I am 31, DH and I started TTC our first last month and were delighted to be rewarded with a :bfp: in month no.2!
Due date is approximately Feb 11 by LMP :) but Feb 14 as per the doctor. 1st scan is on July 2, another 2 week wait! lol......

Symptoms- I am having trouble with big meals. 6 small meals through the day work just fine. Raw foods, cold foods preferred to spicy. System is rebelling against spice and meat.
Sore and gigantic bbs! a bit of constipation in the mornings, but not too bad as I am eating tons of fibre. I am SHOCKED to read sneezing is a symptom of pregnancy. I am sneezing a storm!!!

Please add me on page one! Good luck to everyone- stay healthy with your sticky beans!


----------



## amandad192

I weighed myself again this morning..and according to my scales I'm now considered underweight.
I feel so bad for my baby. I'm trying so hard to eat but I just can't eat very much. I'm eating less than Liam! I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow to grab a form and for her to take my weight and height. I'm going to have a word with her and ask for something to stop me from feeling sick. It's not even 7 o'clock and I've already had two sickness episodes. 1st time was when I'd just got up and now I just threw up my breakfast. My stomach is aching right now. I really can't do this:cry: I'm having to leave Liam upset so I can go and throw up. I'm struggling to give him any attention because I feel sick all day long. I'm really struggling. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kbkb

amandad192 said:


> I weighed myself again this morning..and according to my scales I'm now considered underweight.
> I feel so bad for my baby. I'm trying so hard to eat but I just can't eat very much. I'm eating less than Liam! I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow to grab a form and for her to take my weight and height. I'm going to have a word with her and ask for something to stop me from feeling sick. It's not even 7 o'clock and I've already had two sickness episodes. 1st time was when I'd just got up and now I just threw up my breakfast. My stomach is aching right now. I really can't do this:cry: I'm having to leave Liam upset so I can go and throw up. I'm struggling to give him any attention because I feel sick all day long. I'm really struggling. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

"What to expect when you're expecting" suggests you go to bed with milk and apple, or milk +string cheese to avoid M/S...the stomach lining is eating itself inducing MS when you're on an empty stomach. Hope that helps!


----------



## Josefin

Today I didn't have any morning sickness. That's worrying me, but it's probably normal. But since I had it yesterday I'm worried. Van't the 12 week scan be here now?! Still 7 weeks...


----------



## hopeforamirac

amandad192 said:


> I weighed myself again this morning..and according to my scales I'm now considered underweight.
> I feel so bad for my baby. I'm trying so hard to eat but I just can't eat very much. I'm eating less than Liam! I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow to grab a form and for her to take my weight and height. I'm going to have a word with her and ask for something to stop me from feeling sick. It's not even 7 o'clock and I've already had two sickness episodes. 1st time was when I'd just got up and now I just threw up my breakfast. My stomach is aching right now. I really can't do this:cry: I'm having to leave Liam upset so I can go and throw up. I'm struggling to give him any attention because I feel sick all day long. I'm really struggling. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I feel your pain hun, im a slim person anyway and now the ms is getting bad im struggling to eat anything every smell makes me want to be sick im picking at things but not actually eating alot :growlmad:
maybe you can get something from mw or doc to stop the ms :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

well that was a waste of time!!! scan had nothing there!not even a gestational sac :( they have started hcg tracking to rule out ectopic. i personally think its still too early but we will need to wait and see. feel really deflated. just need o wait for my blood results now. she said they would call today before 3. so will see, really stressed now!! xxxx


----------



## Jokerette

Wantabean said:


> well that was a waste of time!!! scan had nothing there!not even a gestational sac :( they have started hcg tracking to rule out ectopic. i personally think its still too early but we will need to wait and see. feel really deflated. just need o wait for my blood results now. she said they would call today before 3. so will see, really stressed now!! xxxx

ooohhh :( keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

i will do!! thanks :) xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Anyone else want a massage soooo bad? My back is really sore... has been since 7dpo. But I hear massages are not recommended in first trimester due to "liability" and also the release of toxins into your body from a massage. Oh... i just want one. I'm sure a backrub from hubby is safe though right?


----------



## TeQuiero

Wantabean said:


> well that was a waste of time!!! scan had nothing there!not even a gestational sac :( they have started hcg tracking to rule out ectopic. i personally think its still too early but we will need to wait and see. feel really deflated. just need o wait for my blood results now. she said they would call today before 3. so will see, really stressed now!! xxxx

:( Just know that all of us on here have our fingers crossed for there to be some good news coming this afternoon for you! :hugs:


----------



## OliveLove

Hi everyone :)

My baby is due February 14th. It was not a planned pregnancy but I'm very happy (and nervous!) anyway. I'm 23, still in school and been with my boyfriend for almost a year (known him longer). 

I'm kind of terrified..anybody on the same boat? :)


----------



## amandad192

hopeforamirac said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I weighed myself again this morning..and according to my scales I'm now considered underweight.
> I feel so bad for my baby. I'm trying so hard to eat but I just can't eat very much. I'm eating less than Liam! I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow to grab a form and for her to take my weight and height. I'm going to have a word with her and ask for something to stop me from feeling sick. It's not even 7 o'clock and I've already had two sickness episodes. 1st time was when I'd just got up and now I just threw up my breakfast. My stomach is aching right now. I really can't do this:cry: I'm having to leave Liam upset so I can go and throw up. I'm struggling to give him any attention because I feel sick all day long. I'm really struggling. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I feel your pain hun, im a slim person anyway and now the ms is getting bad im struggling to eat anything every smell makes me want to be sick im picking at things but not actually eating alot :growlmad:
> maybe you can get something from mw or doc to stop the ms :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, really helps knowing I'm not alone feeling like this. I've not been too bad today. I threw up again at 11. So thats 3 times in 1 morning. But I've since eaten and kept down half a cheese sandwhich and a bounty (probably not the best thing when I'm feeling sick but OH got it for me...so I had to eat it)
I'm going to BEG the midwife to give me some anti-sickness tablets tomorrow because feeling like this isn't good for me, the baby or Liam.


----------



## Jokerette

amandad192 said:


> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I weighed myself again this morning..and according to my scales I'm now considered underweight.
> I feel so bad for my baby. I'm trying so hard to eat but I just can't eat very much. I'm eating less than Liam! I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow to grab a form and for her to take my weight and height. I'm going to have a word with her and ask for something to stop me from feeling sick. It's not even 7 o'clock and I've already had two sickness episodes. 1st time was when I'd just got up and now I just threw up my breakfast. My stomach is aching right now. I really can't do this:cry: I'm having to leave Liam upset so I can go and throw up. I'm struggling to give him any attention because I feel sick all day long. I'm really struggling. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I feel your pain hun, im a slim person anyway and now the ms is getting bad im struggling to eat anything every smell makes me want to be sick im picking at things but not actually eating alot :growlmad:
> maybe you can get something from mw or doc to stop the ms :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, really helps knowing I'm not alone feeling like this. I've not been too bad today. I threw up again at 11. So thats 3 times in 1 morning. But I've since eaten and kept down half a cheese sandwhich and a bounty (probably not the best thing when I'm feeling sick but OH got it for me...so I had to eat it)
> I'm going to BEG the midwife to give me some anti-sickness tablets tomorrow because feeling like this isn't good for me, the baby or Liam.Click to expand...

Just do the very best you can... keep taking your vitamins and drink lots of water... you will get through this stage and pretty soon you will be eating more. I think a lot of women have trouble keeping food down at 6-12 weeks :( Chin up! Bring positive energy to the baby!


----------



## Louise N

Hi, I'd like to join the February Valentines please! I got my bfp yesterday and am early pregnant with my 2nd, very excited and looking forward to sharing the pregnancy journey with other Feb Valentines!

I'm getting varying dates of either 19th or 20th so can you put me down for 20th.


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome to all the new valentines!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

hi there! :hi: May i join? :friends:

Just found out a few days ago about my :bfp:! 
I got it super super early, so im wondering about twins?! :shock: i have no idea- i doubt it, but the thought has certainly been crossing my mind! :haha:

Anyways, I didn't ov. until CD 22 this cycle (and i have 32 day cycles), so based on Ov. my EDD is Feb 22nd! Hopefully i will get to see the midwife and get an exact date, but for now mark me down for the 22nd please :flower:

Can't wait to get to know you girls!


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> hi there! :hi: May i join? :friends:
> 
> Just found out a few days ago about my :bfp:!
> I got it super super early, so im wondering about twins?! :shock: i have no idea- i doubt it, but the thought has certainly been crossing my mind! :haha:
> 
> Anyways, I didn't ov. until CD 22 this cycle (and i have 32 day cycles), so based on Ov. my EDD is Feb 22nd! Hopefully i will get to see the midwife and get an exact date, but for now mark me down for the 22nd please :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you girls!

:hi: Congrats!!
How many dpo did you getyour BFP??


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hi there! :hi: May i join? :friends:
> 
> Just found out a few days ago about my :bfp:!
> I got it super super early, so im wondering about twins?! :shock: i have no idea- i doubt it, but the thought has certainly been crossing my mind! :haha:
> 
> Anyways, I didn't ov. until CD 22 this cycle (and i have 32 day cycles), so based on Ov. my EDD is Feb 22nd! Hopefully i will get to see the midwife and get an exact date, but for now mark me down for the 22nd please :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you girls!
> 
> :hi: Congrats!!
> How many dpo did you getyour BFP??Click to expand...

10 DPOs! Honestly, i thought i was out, so i didnt get a POAS addiction :blush: but the HPT (and OPK :blush:) that i took was so dark i could have DEF gotten a positive the day before (at 9 DPOs)! 

When I MCed (first pregnancy) i got a positive at 10 DPOs, but it wasnt very dark. With my son, i couldn't even get a faint positive until 14 DPOs! Crazy how different pregnancys can be!

Also, i thought that it was IMPOSSIBLE to get naseous/vomit this early. I really didn't think it was true, but my God! Today i almost threw up a couple of times! (never did, but felt like it!) THIS IS NUTS! especially since i didn't have any MS AT ALL with my son!


----------



## mindyb85

Can I join???
I am just waiting for confirmation from the drs this afternoon but I have two :bfp:s so my estimated due date that the online calendar said is February 22nd!
It might change tho.


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: Mindy! 
Same due dates :dance: 
 for now anyways ;)


----------



## Alwilan

Hi, Because of my previous problems they had me in for a transv scan today...................and I saw the heartbeat flicking on and off. I am on cloud nine they couldn't really date it but they think about 6 weeks so I'm sticking with the EDD of 8/2/11 until the 12 week scan. Roll on February babies x


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hi there! :hi: May i join? :friends:
> 
> Just found out a few days ago about my :bfp:!
> I got it super super early, so im wondering about twins?! :shock: i have no idea- i doubt it, but the thought has certainly been crossing my mind! :haha:
> 
> Anyways, I didn't ov. until CD 22 this cycle (and i have 32 day cycles), so based on Ov. my EDD is Feb 22nd! Hopefully i will get to see the midwife and get an exact date, but for now mark me down for the 22nd please :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you girls!
> 
> :hi: Congrats!!
> How many dpo did you getyour BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPOs! Honestly, i thought i was out, so i didnt get a POAS addiction :blush: but the HPT (and OPK :blush:) that i took was so dark i could have DEF gotten a positive the day before (at 9 DPOs)!
> 
> When I MCed (first pregnancy) i got a positive at 10 DPOs, but it wasnt very dark. With my son, i couldn't even get a faint positive until 14 DPOs! Crazy how different pregnancys can be!
> 
> Also, i thought that it was IMPOSSIBLE to get naseous/vomit this early. I really didn't think it was true, but my God! Today i almost threw up a couple of times! (never did, but felt like it!) THIS IS NUTS! especially since i didn't have any MS AT ALL with my son!Click to expand...

I got my BFP at 10dpo too and it was strong enough for me to tell my doctor and every1 I know. (I had a doctors appointment for a breast lump- the only reason I took the test!)
My pregnancy has been so different already to how I was with Liam. Either twins or a girl!
Are you hoping for a girl so you have one of each, or would you prefer 2 boys? (Obviously the biggest hope is that baby is healthy but I know alot of people have preferences)
x


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hi there! :hi: May i join? :friends:
> 
> Just found out a few days ago about my :bfp:!
> I got it super super early, so im wondering about twins?! :shock: i have no idea- i doubt it, but the thought has certainly been crossing my mind! :haha:
> 
> Anyways, I didn't ov. until CD 22 this cycle (and i have 32 day cycles), so based on Ov. my EDD is Feb 22nd! Hopefully i will get to see the midwife and get an exact date, but for now mark me down for the 22nd please :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to get to know you girls!
> 
> :hi: Congrats!!
> How many dpo did you getyour BFP??Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPOs! Honestly, i thought i was out, so i didnt get a POAS addiction :blush: but the HPT (and OPK :blush:) that i took was so dark i could have DEF gotten a positive the day before (at 9 DPOs)!
> 
> When I MCed (first pregnancy) i got a positive at 10 DPOs, but it wasnt very dark. With my son, i couldn't even get a faint positive until 14 DPOs! Crazy how different pregnancys can be!
> 
> Also, i thought that it was IMPOSSIBLE to get naseous/vomit this early. I really didn't think it was true, but my God! Today i almost threw up a couple of times! (never did, but felt like it!) THIS IS NUTS! especially since i didn't have any MS AT ALL with my son!Click to expand...
> 
> I got my BFP at 10dpo too and it was strong enough for me to tell my doctor and every1 I know. (I had a doctors appointment for a breast lump- the only reason I took the test!)
> My pregnancy has been so different already to how I was with Liam. Either twins or a girl!
> Are you hoping for a girl so you have one of each, or would you prefer 2 boys? (Obviously the biggest hope is that baby is healthy but I know alot of people have preferences)
> xClick to expand...

I would be happy with either...but i really want a girl this time :pink: :blush: One of each would be nice!
...omg, what if we both have twins! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Got my first appt. set for Thurs. June 23rd at noon! :dance:
Dont know what will happen (if i'll get an early scan or not). It may just be a meet and greet since Im switching (they are at a free standing birth center...bad experience at the hospital...) anyways, i hope they do an early scan!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Alwilan said:


> Hi, Because of my previous problems they had me in for a transv scan today...................and I saw the heartbeat flicking on and off. I am on cloud nine they couldn't really date it but they think about 6 weeks so I'm sticking with the EDD of 8/2/11 until the 12 week scan. Roll on February babies x

Amazing :cloud9:
Congrats!


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> I would be happy with either...but i really want a girl this time :pink: :blush: One of each would be nice!
> ...omg, what if we both have twins! :shock: :rofl:

I'd love a girl to have one of each..but boys are soo easy!!

Twins would be lovely but HARD WORK. OH wants twins!!

Will you be finding out the gender or staying team yellow??
x


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Yep :)
I like the idea of a surprise, a lot actually, but i also enjoy planning (like with the nursery and stuff). We decided we will find out this time. And if we do have a girl, we wont find out in any other pregnancies. We relocated last year and we dont know many ppl, so if we didn't find out and then did have a girl we would have absolutly nothing for her. So this time it wouldn't be good, but we will save both baby's stuff and then all pregnancies after this it can be a surprise since we will have everything (assuming girl this time).

...haha my little boy is a holy terror! :rofl: he is such a happy go lucky little fellow, but oh my can you say dare devil! HE IS NUTS!!!!! Ive worked in day cares before and his energy levels take the cake!


----------



## Wantabean

i got my results back this afternoon. hcg is 572 :happydance: they are happy and im going back in in 2 days for another set just because of history. i think they will more then doubled by then though. so i did only concieve 14days ago :) thats really really great numbers for only cocieveing then :happydance: i feel so relieved :) yay congrats to all the new bfps :woohoo: xxx

ps welcome Mindy!! i knew you would be joining us :) xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Wantabean said:


> i got my results back this afternoon. hcg is 572 :happydance: they are happy and im going back in in 2 days for another set just because of history. i think they will more then doubled by then though. so i did only concieve 14days ago :) thats really really great numbers for only cocieveing then :happydance: i feel so relieved :) yay congrats to all the new bfps :woohoo: xxx

what great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## amandad192

We're keeping it a suprise. We're buying neutrel newborn clothing and essentials and keeping some money away to go shopping for the less important stuff after the baby is born.
I have a terror too. Liam's behaivour is terrible. His latest joy is smacking me in the face...or standing on the sofa and refusing to sit down...so I put him on the floor and he gets straight back up again. Very frustrating but he's soo cheeky it's kind of funny. But in generel I think boys are much less work. I have 4 younger sisters and have witnessed many tantrums over hair not being right and clothes being too big/small/itchy/too girly/too boyish..you name it!!! Over the age of 3 I'd defo say boys are easier than girls!


----------



## amandad192

Wantabean said:


> i got my results back this afternoon. hcg is 572 :happydance: they are happy and im going back in in 2 days for another set just because of history. i think they will more then doubled by then though. so i did only concieve 14days ago :) thats really really great numbers for only cocieveing then :happydance: i feel so relieved :) yay congrats to all the new bfps :woohoo: xxx
> 
> ps welcome Mindy!! i knew you would be joining us :) xxx

That's great news!!! hope things start to get easier for you:flower:


----------



## monkeydo

Hi ladies!

Wow I've missed so much since I've been on honeymoon! Came back from a week in Cornwall yesterday. Had a lovely week but I was a bit worried I'd overdone it because I was pretty tired all the time, but it sounds like that is normal! Still very gassy too, nice!

Back to work today was horrible, and I felt really stressed, but my husband has just headed off back home to Blackpool because he's just found out his dad has had a big stroke. I'm sick with worry (and sickness), but trying to stay calm for the bean and for him. I keep thinking that if I lost the bean on top of that it would be so awful.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## amandad192

monkeydo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow I've missed so much since I've been on honeymoon! Came back from a week in Cornwall yesterday. Had a lovely week but I was a bit worried I'd overdone it because I was pretty tired all the time, but it sounds like that is normal! Still very gassy too, nice!
> 
> Back to work today was horrible, and I felt really stressed, but my husband has just headed off back home to Blackpool because he's just found out his dad has had a big stroke. I'm sick with worry (and sickness), but trying to stay calm for the bean and for him. I keep thinking that if I lost the bean on top of that it would be so awful.

Big :hugs: Hope your FIL is ok.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Wantabean said:


> i got my results back this afternoon. hcg is 572 :happydance: they are happy and im going back in in 2 days for another set just because of history. i think they will more then doubled by then though. so i did only concieve 14days ago :) thats really really great numbers for only cocieveing then :happydance: i feel so relieved :) yay congrats to all the new bfps :woohoo: xxx
> 
> ps welcome Mindy!! i knew you would be joining us :) xxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!!! I am soo happy that your levels are good!! So, it was really too early to see any kind of sac yet!!! KMFX :)


----------



## Diana5241

TeQuiero said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> Bra question:
> My bbs are growing at a frightening pace and I'm afraid in another week or so, I'll have to get new bras! Did those of you who went through this just pick up the next biggest size at your lingerie store? Or are maternity bras more flexible over the long run?
> 
> I just don't want to spend big bucks on something I'm going to grow out of again!
> 
> 
> When I had my first son I went from a DD to an F and then I went back down to a DD when I finished nursing, so until I got situated with the size I bought the cheaper bras. I had to buy them like every month or 2. With my younger son I went up to an F and never came back down, so I got to use the bras that I had from my first pregnancy, and now I am worried for when I grow out of the F's. I hope that I wont have to buy up a size for a little while longer. Something that did help a bit when I had my first son was the bra extenders, they made it so that there was a little more room for them... then I didn't feel sooooo much like :holly:Click to expand...


Where did you find bra extenders? I've never even heard of them! But it might be nice just for a little extra room! :blush:


----------



## tiger

hi there :flower:
found out yesterday that im pregnant with no.2 ! in complete shock right now. we were ttc but i hadnt even thought id ovulated yet ! was waiting on a positive opk! but im definately pregnant ! by my lmp im due feb 22 !!!!


----------



## nightkd

Diana5241 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> Bra question:
> My bbs are growing at a frightening pace and I'm afraid in another week or so, I'll have to get new bras! Did those of you who went through this just pick up the next biggest size at your lingerie store? Or are maternity bras more flexible over the long run?
> 
> I just don't want to spend big bucks on something I'm going to grow out of again!
> 
> 
> When I had my first son I went from a DD to an F and then I went back down to a DD when I finished nursing, so until I got situated with the size I bought the cheaper bras. I had to buy them like every month or 2. With my younger son I went up to an F and never came back down, so I got to use the bras that I had from my first pregnancy, and now I am worried for when I grow out of the F's. I hope that I wont have to buy up a size for a little while longer. Something that did help a bit when I had my first son was the bra extenders, they made it so that there was a little more room for them... then I didn't feel sooooo much like :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you find bra extenders? I've never even heard of them! But it might be nice just for a little extra room! :blush:Click to expand...

Motherhood maternity carries them :) I'm sure a lot of other places do too. That's where I got mine though. It was fairly cheap as well :) (like $2?)


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> hi there :flower:
> found out yesterday that im pregnant with no.2 ! in complete shock right now. we were ttc but i hadnt even thought id ovulated yet ! was waiting on a positive opk! but im definately pregnant ! by my lmp im due feb 22 !!!!

We have the same EDD ;)


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> hi there :flower:
> found out yesterday that im pregnant with no.2 ! in complete shock right now. we were ttc but i hadnt even thought id ovulated yet ! was waiting on a positive opk! but im definately pregnant ! by my lmp im due feb 22 !!!!
> 
> We have the same EDD ;)Click to expand...

yay :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AveryATL

Hi! I am new here , but thought I would join. According to the date of my LMP, I will be due on Feb. 14th, so I see I have lots of bump buddies!! I will go to my first scan late next week, so some things may change then


----------



## Jokerette

I just setup my first appt and scan! It is July 6th which will put me at 7weeks+3days! ... I see a lot of people getting scans at 6 weeks, am I going late?


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette said:


> I just setup my first appt and scan! It is July 6th which will put me at 7weeks+3days! ... I see a lot of people getting scans at 6 weeks, am I going late?

Where I live the doctors will not do your first prenatal appointment until you are past 8 weeks, with most being done between weeks 8 and 12. I go on the 6th of July as well, which will put me at 8+5. I am going to go :wacko: before the next 3 weeks pass!!


----------



## Jokerette

TeQuiero... I know! It seems so far away!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Sometimes, when I think of what the baby will develop in a matter of 7 days it seems like it goes fast. The first week and a half that I knew I was pregnant went really fast, but then when I made that appointment for my first exam time seemed to have stopped! You would think that with the 8+ birthdays that I have this month between friends and family, that it would go fast... it just isn't!! 
I guess that is what happens when you get a strong positive 5 days early!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have a meet and greet with a new midwife (at a free standing birth center when I am 5 weeks and 1 day...but i dont think they are doing any medical stuff...can't wait for my scan!!! i really want to know if i have one baby or two!


----------



## tucker07

Wow there is a lot of us due February 14!


----------



## LakensMommy11

hi girls! i'd like to join. according to my lmp i'm due february 8th, but i don't go to the doctor for confirmation until the 21st. i wasn't planning on ttc until september/october but our little surprise gave us our BFP a week ago today! i'm very anxious to tell family, but also scared because i have a 1 year old LO and i'm afraid of my parents reaction...i know it probably won't be a good one. congrats to everyone else in this group on your BFP's!!! :)


----------



## Misscheifmake

Got my 3+ on a digi this morning so now pleased that the hormone is progressing and I really am up the duff! I have my first scan on the 27th, as this was an IVF cycle i get this done at my local clinic where they will check for a multiple pregnancy and heartbeat(s!). I had two embryo's transferred so really could be!! 

So excited now, but the scan seems so far away!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies, I'm so excited that I am 7 weeks today. I have my first gynae appointment on Friday and am quite nervous about it. I can't wait to see my little baby's heartbeat. This is all so exciting.:cloud9:


----------



## amandad192

LakensMommy11 said:


> hi girls! i'd like to join. according to my lmp i'm due february 8th, but i don't go to the doctor for confirmation until the 21st. i wasn't planning on ttc until september/october but our little surprise gave us our BFP a week ago today! i'm very anxious to tell family, but also scared because i have a 1 year old LO and i'm afraid of my parents reaction...i know it probably won't be a good one. congrats to everyone else in this group on your BFP's!!! :)

Why would your parents react badly? :hugs:
I haven't spoken to my mum since the 24th when I told her and she reacted badly. She knew we'd been trying for 9 months so you think she'd have been pleased for me :cry:


----------



## Josefin

I'm wearing maternity pants today! I'm only 5w and 1d pregnant!:p I just wanted to try them on but they are soo comfortable so I kept them on;) A little MS this morning. It made me feel more relaxed since i didn't have any MS yesterday. Can't wait for my first scan in about 7 weeks! I really hope everything is well with the little one!


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome new folks! So exciting to add more people to the group.

I would hate it if I thought my parents weren't going to be supportive, why do you think they won't be?

Finally got my booking appt arranged today. She said they'll take bloods for downs screening but I thought that was later. So easy to get scared about that stuff :/

And lol to wearing maternity pants already! Yayyy! Everyone tells me maternity jeans are the comfiest thing ever, I can't wait!


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome new folks! So exciting to add more people to the group.

I would hate it if I thought my parents weren't going to be supportive, why do you think they won't be?

Finally got my booking appt arranged today. She said they'll take bloods for downs screening but I thought that was later. So easy to get scared about that stuff :/

And lol to wearing maternity pants already! Yayyy! Everyone tells me maternity jeans are the comfiest thing ever, I can't wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! i'd like to join. according to my lmp i'm due february 8th, but i don't go to the doctor for confirmation until the 21st. i wasn't planning on ttc until september/october but our little surprise gave us our BFP a week ago today! i'm very anxious to tell family, but also scared because i have a 1 year old LO and i'm afraid of my parents reaction...i know it probably won't be a good one. congrats to everyone else in this group on your BFP's!!! :)
> 
> Why would your parents react badly? :hugs:
> I haven't spoken to my mum since the 24th when I told her and she reacted badly. She knew we'd been trying for 9 months so you think she'd have been pleased for me :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hun try not to worry. :hugs: My LO is only 9 months old, and his parents were fine with it (my mom was overjoyed, but she has 5 kids of her own lol). Anyways, this is our 3rd pregnancy and ever single time i am so scared to tell the in-laws...like im in trouble or something. I still feel like they probably have reservations about having 2 kiddies under 2 but they still accepted it and act happy about it. It will be fine :hugs:



Misscheifmake said:


> I have my first scan on the 27th, as this was an IVF cycle i get this done at my local clinic where they will check for a multiple pregnancy and heartbeat(s!). I had two embryo's transferred so really could be!!
> 
> So excited now, but the scan seems so far away!!

Well that is exciting! :dance: any mummy intuition about multiples?
I wish i had my scan set up! lol



BabyAngelic said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm so excited that I am 7 weeks today. I have my first gynae appointment on Friday and am quite nervous about it. I can't wait to see my little baby's heartbeat. This is all so exciting.:cloud9:

Congrats! :flow: 
The heartbeat is simply the most amazing sound in the world :cloud9:



Josefin said:


> I'm wearing maternity pants today! I'm only 5w and 1d pregnant!:p I just wanted to try them on but they are soo comfortable so I kept them on;) A little MS this morning. It made me feel more relaxed since i didn't have any MS yesterday.

Maternity pants are sooo comfy!!! ...in fact Im 9 months PP and I still wear them (even before the :bfp: :blush:) haha.
I had MS yesterday too....well didn't ever throw up but i really felt like it! Im gonna start back on the B6 because that worked wonders last time!


----------



## VegtaBully

I get to take a tour of the birth center today. They'll schedule my first appointment afterward!


----------



## Guppy051708

VegtaBully said:


> I get to take a tour of the birth center today. They'll schedule my first appointment afterward!

Yay! Neat! Makes it seem so much more real,huh.
Are you going to a free standing birth center?
Mine is next thursday...a week from now...I can't wait! but i think they set it up the same way yours is (meet and greet plus tour, but nothing else- i dont think, unless we hire them).


----------



## GingerNut

Hey girls, can I join? Got a BFP today - DH doesn't even know yet! My due date will be Feb 21st.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: GingerNut! Congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

Is February 2012 a Leap Year?! ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I have been stalking this thread like forever....:blush::haha:


Congratulations to all of the February girls on their pregnancies!!! :happydance::winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congrats-1.jpg

I got a faint BFP and if I have a sticky bean than I will be due on February 23 but I am feeling nervous and not yet 100% that this is really it. I hope that the HPT's are right and I am indeed pregnant. I am just nervous about believing it because my DH and me have been trying for over a year and a half now. I am hoping to get a definate confirmation by next week hopefully by blood test or a Digi. So I will update when that happens. 

I wanted to introduce myself to all of you lovely ladies that have gotten their BFP's and are due in February as well. DH had a vasectomy in 1996 and we decided to get it reversed back in October 2009. So it was 14 years before we got it reversed. DH had a SA and has a low sperm count, his numbers were 5 million total count and 36% motility. So long story short DH and I have been trying for over a year and a half to get pregnant and here I am today thinking that this is it and we are pregnant. :thumbup: This will be my first baby and DH's 3rd. He has two older children from a previous marriage and is older than me as well. 

So with the odds against us and going through this for so long I am to scared to get really excited just yet, but my HPT's say yes, and my instincts say yes...:wacko: So I hope this is a sticky little bean and that this is it FINALLY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, I have been stalking this thread like forever....:blush::haha:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of the February girls on their pregnancies!!! :happydance::winkwink:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congrats-1.jpg
> 
> I got a faint BFP and if I have a sticky bean than I will be due on February 23 but I am feeling nervous and not yet 100% that this is really it. I hope that the HPT's are right and I am indeed pregnant. I am just nervous about believing it because my DH and me have been trying for over a year and a half now. I am hoping to get a definate confirmation by next week hopefully by blood test or a Digi. So I will update when that happens.
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself to all of you lovely ladies that have gotten their BFP's and are due in February as well. DH had a vasectomy in 1996 and we decided to get it reversed back in October 2009. So it was 14 years before we got it reversed. DH had a SA and has a low sperm count, his numbers were 5 million total count and 36% motility. So long story short DH and I have been trying for over a year and a half to get pregnant and here I am today thinking that this is it and we are pregnant. :thumbup: This will be my first baby and DH's 3rd. He has two older children from a previous marriage and is older than me as well.
> 
> So with the odds against us and going through this for so long I am to scared to get really excited just yet, but my HPT's say yes, and my instincts say yes...:wacko: So I hope this is a sticky little bean and that this is it FINALLY!!!:thumbup:

Congratulations!!! I can defo see a line in your pic!!! It will probably take you a couple of weeks at least..even after a strong BFP..for it to sink in that your pregnant.
I think it hit me today going to see my midwife to grab a form, sitting in the waiting room with a woman who's 39 weeks pregnant..OMG in 33 weeks that will be me!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mama's inution is nearly always right ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> r sitting in the waiting room with a woman who's 39 weeks pregnant..OMG in 33 weeks that will be me!!!

:rofl: 
....we shall all unit as The Planets :rofl: my hubby always calls me a planet...but i never got that big :dohh: haha. Im so petite. I look preggo-FOR SURE (when i get further along), but at 42 weeks i looked like someone at 30 lol


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> r sitting in the waiting room with a woman who's 39 weeks pregnant..OMG in 33 weeks that will be me!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> ....we shall all unit as The Planets :rofl: my hubby always calls me a planet...but i never got that big :dohh: haha. Im so petite. I look preggo-FOR SURE (when i get further along), but at 42 weeks i looked like someone at 30 lolClick to expand...

Nope..my OH just calls me a whale or a tellytubby. The jokes have started already:cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

amandad192 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I have been stalking this thread like forever....:blush::haha:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all of the February girls on their pregnancies!!! :happydance::winkwink:
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congrats-1.jpg
> 
> I got a faint BFP and if I have a sticky bean than I will be due on February 23 but I am feeling nervous and not yet 100% that this is really it. I hope that the HPT's are right and I am indeed pregnant. I am just nervous about believing it because my DH and me have been trying for over a year and a half now. I am hoping to get a definate confirmation by next week hopefully by blood test or a Digi. So I will update when that happens.
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself to all of you lovely ladies that have gotten their BFP's and are due in February as well. DH had a vasectomy in 1996 and we decided to get it reversed back in October 2009. So it was 14 years before we got it reversed. DH had a SA and has a low sperm count, his numbers were 5 million total count and 36% motility. So long story short DH and I have been trying for over a year and a half to get pregnant and here I am today thinking that this is it and we are pregnant. :thumbup: This will be my first baby and DH's 3rd. He has two older children from a previous marriage and is older than me as well.
> 
> So with the odds against us and going through this for so long I am to scared to get really excited just yet, but my HPT's say yes, and my instincts say yes...:wacko: So I hope this is a sticky little bean and that this is it FINALLY!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations!!! I can defo see a line in your pic!!! It will probably take you a couple of weeks at least..even after a strong BFP..for it to sink in that your pregnant.
> I think it hit me today going to see my midwife to grab a form, sitting in the waiting room with a woman who's 39 weeks pregnant..OMG in 33 weeks that will be me!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun..:winkwink: .I have had a testing thread in the HPT gallery going like forever now. I got so many second lines that it started to sink in that this really could be it and that I could start to believe it. I am scared and nervous though still because we have been trying for so long now and the odds were against us after DH's vasectomy reversal and low sperm count. I have my doubts still and want that definate confirmation still. I am going to retest next week and try a Digi maybe and if needed see if I can find a DR in my area to do bloods so I can be 110% sure that this is it. Congrats on your pregnancy.:flower:.But yeah I think it is going to take me a while to accept and believe that this is finally real!!!:blush:


----------



## ellitigg

@gingernut wooo! Congrats, how are you gonna tell him?

@wannabeprego, congratulations! I hope this is your sticky bean. I got my BFP a week ago and still don't feel pregnant. Though I cried at Cheaper by the Dozen last night and DH said 'ah bless you're pregnant!' lol


----------



## mom and ttc

Hi, this is my second pregnancy, my daughter is 14 months old. We started TTC in may, ovulated on the 27/28 and we are expecting on february 12th, well that's that it said online. I'm soooo happy! Hasn't you told family yet?


----------



## VegtaBully

Guppy051708 said:


> Yay! Neat! Makes it seem so much more real,huh.
> Are you going to a free standing birth center?
> Mine is next thursday...a week from now...I can't wait! but i think they set it up the same way yours is (meet and greet plus tour, but nothing else- i dont think, unless we hire them).

Yes, definitely! And yes, it's a free standing birth center. So if there were any complications or even twins, I can't use them. They're nice, though, and I really want a place that emphasizes natural birth.


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> r sitting in the waiting room with a woman who's 39 weeks pregnant..OMG in 33 weeks that will be me!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> ....we shall all unit as The Planets :rofl: my hubby always calls me a planet...but i never got that big :dohh: haha. Im so petite. I look preggo-FOR SURE (when i get further along), but at 42 weeks i looked like someone at 30 lolClick to expand...

LOL With my littlest son I could have passed for a planet!! It is so exciting to think that we will be that far along, it just seems like it will take FOREVER to get here!! :dohh:


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Does anyone feel sick yet? I started feeling kind of sick on Monday. Just feels like a sour stomach all of the time... the only time I don't feel sour is when I'm eating. Does that sound normal?


----------



## aliwnec10

I'm due 2/4... can you add me to the list? :) Congrats everyone!

This is my 2nd. I have a 3 year old son. We'll be team green!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

ellitigg said:


> @gingernut wooo! Congrats, how are you gonna tell him?
> 
> @wannabeprego, congratulations! I hope this is your sticky bean. I got my BFP a week ago and still don't feel pregnant. Though I cried at Cheaper by the Dozen last night and DH said 'ah bless you're pregnant!' lol

Thank you, :flower: Congrats on your pregnancy too!!! I know what you mean about being emotional, I have shed my share of tears recently too..:blush:


----------



## TeQuiero

xsarahxxannx said:


> Does anyone feel sick yet? I started feeling kind of sick on Monday. Just feels like a sour stomach all of the time... the only time I don't feel sour is when I'm eating. Does that sound normal?

I first started to feel sick around 9 DPO and that is when I tested, and got my +. I have felt nauseous everyday since, but it hasn't been full-out sick.
I am hoping everyone with severe MS can get past it soon!! :D


----------



## amandad192

aliwnec10 said:


> I'm due 2/4... can you add me to the list? :) Congrats everyone!
> 
> This is my 2nd. I have a 3 year old son. We'll be team green!!!

Congrats
What's team green??


----------



## aliwnec10

amandad192 said:


> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 2/4... can you add me to the list? :) Congrats everyone!
> 
> This is my 2nd. I have a 3 year old son. We'll be team green!!!
> 
> Congrats
> What's team green??Click to expand...

we won't be finding out the sex. ;)


----------



## TeQuiero

aliwnec10 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 2/4... can you add me to the list? :) Congrats everyone!
> 
> This is my 2nd. I have a 3 year old son. We'll be team green!!!
> 
> Congrats
> What's team green??Click to expand...
> 
> we won't be finding out the sex. ;)Click to expand...

I did that with my 2nd child, we aren't going to find out this time either! It was so fun, even my midwife was excited to find out, it was great!


----------



## amandad192

aliwnec10 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 2/4... can you add me to the list? :) Congrats everyone!
> 
> This is my 2nd. I have a 3 year old son. We'll be team green!!!
> 
> Congrats
> What's team green??Click to expand...
> 
> we won't be finding out the sex. ;)Click to expand...

Never seen it called team green before. Usually team Yellow. But we won't be finding out either.
Did you find out with your son, or was his gender a suprise too?


----------



## saphire76

Holy cow 
! This is a lot of february babies lol
February 15th for me ( going by conception) yay!
Just af type cramps still but that's all I had with my son. Any one go for a scan just under 5 weeks? Dr said too early to see anything. He just saw uteran thickening. Think that's ok? Results of levels tomorrow. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Guppy051708

VegtaBully said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Neat! Makes it seem so much more real,huh.
> Are you going to a free standing birth center?
> Mine is next thursday...a week from now...I can't wait! but i think they set it up the same way yours is (meet and greet plus tour, but nothing else- i dont think, unless we hire them).
> 
> Yes, definitely! And yes, it's a free standing birth center. So if there were any complications or even twins, I can't use them. They're nice, though, and I really want a place that emphasizes natural birth.Click to expand...

Nice! Im going to a free standing one as well.
I am pro natural too :D I had a water birth with my son in the hospital....had a great birth but hated fighting the system...and they were a WHO Hospital and said they encourage rooming in but then after delivery, off and away he went for 12 hours of "monitoring" :cry: ...i dont think i'll ever get over that...
Best of luck to you hun! Can't wait to hear about it!

Are you getting any early scans to find out if there are twins or not?



xsarahxxannx said:


> Does anyone feel sick yet? I started feeling kind of sick on Monday. Just feels like a sour stomach all of the time... the only time I don't feel sour is when I'm eating. Does that sound normal?

I didn't think it was possible to feel nauseous this early, but it started yesterday for me (@ 11 DPOs)! :sick:
B6 and authentic ginger = very good for MS :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hi! I'm due Feb 24th :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice to see you over here Nicole :friends:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Nice to see you over here Nicole :friends:

:thumbup: lol It's exciting. 

I'm way too tired to do anything atm... LO nurses every 2 hours still and has been up since 4am. I'm a walking Zombie!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Nice to see you over here Nicole :friends:
> 
> :thumbup: lol It's exciting.
> 
> I'm way too tired to do anything atm... LO nurses every 2 hours still and has been up since 4am. I'm a walking Zombie!!Click to expand...

:hugs: my LO still gets up twice per night. 
I wish i had a humungous royal king size ped with fluffy feathers to sleep in right now! :haha: i have been soo tired too. Have you been feeling nauseous at all?


----------



## mom and ttc

VegtaBully said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Neat! Makes it seem so much more real,huh.
> Are you going to a free standing birth center?
> Mine is next thursday...a week from now...I can't wait! but i think they set it up the same way yours is (meet and greet plus tour, but nothing else- i dont think, unless we hir
> Yes, definitely! And yes, it's a free standing birth center. So if there were any complications or even twins, I can't use them. They're nice, though, and I really want a place that emphasizes natural birth.[/Q
> If this your first child?Click to expand...


----------



## Guppy051708

mom and ttc said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Neat! Makes it seem so much more real,huh.
> Are you going to a free standing birth center?
> Mine is next thursday...a week from now...I can't wait! but i think they set it up the same way yours is (meet and greet plus tour, but nothing else- i dont think, unless we hir
> Yes, definitely! And yes, it's a free standing birth center. So if there were any complications or even twins, I can't use them. They're nice, though, and I really want a place that emphasizes natural birth.[/Q
> If this your first child?
> 
> who me? Or VegtaBully? :shrug:
> This will be my 3rd pregnancy, 2nd child.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## aliwnec10

amandad192 said:


> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 2/4... can you add me to the list? :) Congrats everyone!
> 
> This is my 2nd. I have a 3 year old son. We'll be team green!!!
> 
> Congrats
> What's team green??Click to expand...
> 
> we won't be finding out the sex. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen it called team green before. Usually team Yellow. But we won't be finding out either.
> Did you find out with your son, or was his gender a suprise too?Click to expand...

Nope we didn't find out with him either. BEST surprise ever.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, i appreciate the warm welcome, but the :witch: just got me. i cant believe after all of the second lines I got on my tests that this is happening again. :cry: I should of known better. i feel like the girl who cryed wolf. Please dont add me as a Feb. mom because looks like i am out. :cry:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Nice to see you over here Nicole :friends:
> 
> :thumbup: lol It's exciting.
> 
> I'm way too tired to do anything atm... LO nurses every 2 hours still and has been up since 4am. I'm a walking Zombie!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: my LO still gets up twice per night.
> I wish i had a humungous royal king size ped with fluffy feathers to sleep in right now! :haha: i have been soo tired too. Have you been feeling nauseous at all?Click to expand...

Nope. Have you? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Yesterday - 2x and this morning...but havn't thrown up yet-thank God! lol
I started the B Vits yesterday. So it should dissolve a little.


----------



## Guppy051708

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, i appreciate the warm welcome, but the :witch: just got me. i cant believe after all of the second lines I got on my tests that this is happening again. :cry: I should of known better. i feel like the girl who cryed wolf. Please dont add me as a Feb. mom because looks like i am out. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## suzielou3

Hi, can i join in ladies please, by my workings out im due 23rd of feb. So excited to be here again but a lil nervous as its soooo early. Be great to start getting to know a few of you so we can carry on this journey together. Heres wishing us all a happy healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Guppy051708

suzielou3 said:


> Hi, can i join in ladies please, by my workings out im due 23rd of feb. So excited to be here again but a lil nervous as its soooo early. Be great to start getting to know a few of you so we can carry on this journey together. Heres wishing us all a happy healthy 9 months xx

Hi there! :hi:
Im due the 22nd (i think).
EKK! So excited for us (and eveyone else :dance:)


----------



## hopeforamirac

feeling very sorry for myself today :(
havnt been abe to eat much the last few days and i feel so weak and drained today i could :cry:
i really hope this stops soon :cry:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, it's wierd and exciting (and HIGHLY nerve-racking) to be here, but I'm joining in with the ladies who are due on Feb.14th...I'm 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant.

Here's hoping to a smooth ride, and a healthy baby at the end of this journey for all of us!


----------



## suzielou3

Hi Guppy thanks for the warm welcome!! And we are only a day apart, so our journeys will be similar! How you feeling? I dont really believe it yet as i just feel tired but then my lil boy dont keep still for a second so thats normal lol.......bring on the MS then i will be happy!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

suzielou3 said:


> Hi Guppy thanks for the warm welcome!! And we are only a day apart, so our journeys will be similar! How you feeling? I dont really believe it yet as i just feel tired but then my lil boy dont keep still for a second so thats normal lol.......bring on the MS then i will be happy!!!!!

haha. I have been very tired (even before my :bfp:), I have been moody (like a royal bitch...poor dh :blush:), and Ive been nauseous since yesterday :sick: (havn't vomited yet though-thank God). This is #2 and so very different than my first! I was very energetic, never had morning sickness, and was very chill and stable with my emotions...not so much this time around! haha

how are you feeling? Do you have any plans to meet up with a care provider soon?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My goodness! Every time I turn around there are a ton of new Feb mommy's!! Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## swalumni

Hello! I'm jumping in too, just had four BFPs yesterday, so I'm due February 18, 2012. So excited!


----------



## suzielou3

Ohh maybe your having a girl this time round then Guppy????? lol
Im gonna ring up my midwife friday and arrange my booking in app, they dont usually see you here until your 8ish weeks!!! Im so much more stressed with this one, think its because i found out so early, its the only one of my children ive actually tried for, so its gonna be a long 2 months till we get to that 1st scan and see lil bean is really there....


----------



## BabyAngelic

swalumni said:


> Hello! I'm jumping in too, just had four BFPs yesterday, so I'm due February 18, 2012. So excited!

Congrats Swalumni. You are due on my wedding anniversary :happydance: I am due 1 February. Isn't this exciting?


----------



## Guppy051708

suzielou3 said:


> Ohh maybe your having a girl this time round then Guppy????? lol
> Im gonna ring up my midwife friday and arrange my booking in app, they dont usually see you here until your 8ish weeks!!! Im so much more stressed with this one, think its because i found out so early, its the only one of my children ive actually tried for, so its gonna be a long 2 months till we get to that 1st scan and see lil bean is really there....

I totally understand. I found out wicked early too (like at 3 weeks and 3 days! :shock:) so i feel ya there. 
I have a meet and great and birth center tour next week, but i dont think they are doing anything medical/prenatal...would be nice though!


----------



## TeQuiero

BabyAngelic said:


> swalumni said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm jumping in too, just had four BFPs yesterday, so I'm due February 18, 2012. So excited!
> 
> Congrats Swalumni. You are due on my wedding anniversary :happydance: I am due 1 February. Isn't this exciting?Click to expand...

This is kinda funny, because Valentines day is my 4th anniversary, and there are soooo many ladies due on Valentine's day!!! Everyone in my family says that I should be late those 4 days so it can be born on my anniversary, but I don't want to be in the hospital on my anniversary. :nope: :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, i appreciate the warm welcome, but the :witch: just got me. i cant believe after all of the second lines I got on my tests that this is happening again. :cry: I should of known better. i feel like the girl who cryed wolf. Please dont add me as a Feb. mom because looks like i am out. :cry:

So sorry hun!!! :(


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> My goodness! Every time I turn around there are a ton of new Feb mommy's!! Congrats everyone!!!

How are you feeling now hun?


----------



## Tobaira

Can I join you girls - according to the calculator I'm due Feb 13th but don't go in for my first appointment until a week from Friday. :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Where is mrsraggle? :shrug: she is going to have lots of adds! :coffee:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tobaira said:


> Can I join you girls - according to the calculator I'm due Feb 13th but don't go in for my first appointment until a week from Friday. :flower:

Still pretty meh. A week and a half left until my appt. Just living for the day! How about you?


----------



## ladygogs

Hia Ladies, I'd like to join you :) I'm due around 5th feb... with baby number :D, am excited and very very bloated feel like a house side already!


----------



## _dreamer_

i can never keep up with this thread theres so many of us lol. 

welcome to the new ladies, hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## TeQuiero

Well, there will not be any lack of business for OB's around the world with all of us!! It is great that there are so many of us to share our pregnancies with, lots of support!!!! :)


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome and congrats Guppy and Suzielou!


----------



## Guppy051708

ellitigg said:


> Welcome and congrats Guppy and Suzielou!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## suzielou3

Thanks Ellitigg, and congrats to you too! How are you feeling?


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you girls - according to the calculator I'm due Feb 13th but don't go in for my first appointment until a week from Friday. :flower:
> 
> Still pretty meh. A week and a half left until my appt. Just living for the day! How about you?Click to expand...

Off and on, some days i feel like %^$ others i am good. My breast hurt off and on and i have been having off and on nausea, bloting aswell. Othere then that i'm good.

I just got my second HCG results, they were at 15903. So i think that is good. Still waiting to hear from my OB for my first appt. and scan.... it's so slow here!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi ladies!! Cautiously joining in .. at 3w 4days-ish!! I'm so excited, we have been trying for 6m or so now for a sibling for Reuben. I'm so nauseous already its crazy! And flipping exhausted... which is what has convinced me it's for real, I was so exhausted the first time round!

EDD: 25th February 2012. 

WOW. 2012 is a leap year. Who's baby is gonna be born on the 29th of Feb!!!!
from wikipedia...

_A person born on February 29 may be called a "leapling" or a "leaper".[12] In common years they usually celebrate their birthdays on February 28 or March 1.

For legal purposes, legal birthdays depend on how local laws count time intervals. For example, in Taiwan, in common years, the legal birthday of a leapling is February 28, so a Taiwanese leapling born on February 29, 2000, legally reaches 18 years old on February 28, 2018.

If a period fixed by weeks, months, and years does not commence from the beginning of a week, month, or year, it ends with the ending of the day which precedes the day of the last week, month, or year which corresponds to that on which it began to commence.&#12288; But if there is no corresponding day in the last month, the period ends with the ending of the last day of the last month.[13]

In some situations, March 1 is used as the birthday in a non-leap year since it is the day following February 28.

Technically, a leapling will have fewer birthdays than their age in years. This phenomenon is exploited when a person claims to be only a quarter of their actual age, by counting their leap-year birthdays only. In Gilbert and Sullivan's 1879 comic opera The Pirates of Penzance, Frederic the pirate apprentice discovers that he is bound to serve the pirates until his 21st birthday rather than until his 21st year._


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I thought it was a leap year!...well for as far overdue as i go...if i went the same amount over due based on ovulation....and my labor last 30 hours again :dohh:...i will have a baby on...February 2nd...damn :haha: JK! Hope this one is ENTIRELY different labor than Isaiah! I am hoping for less than 30 hours this time, and i could do without the 100% back labor :wacko: ...oh and not going nearly 2 weeks overdue :dohh: haha
...one can dream lol ....i sorta hope i go overdue and give birth the 29th! lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you girls - according to the calculator I'm due Feb 13th but don't go in for my first appointment until a week from Friday. :flower:
> 
> Still pretty meh. A week and a half left until my appt. Just living for the day! How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on, some days i feel like %^$ others i am good. My breast hurt off and on and i have been having off and on nausea, bloting aswell. Othere then that i'm good.
> 
> I just got my second HCG results, they were at 15903. So i think that is good. Still waiting to hear from my OB for my first appt. and scan.... it's so slow here!!!Click to expand...

I really wish they would the the HCG for me. That would make me feel so much better!!! I'm glad you're feeling "good" though, lol.


----------



## ellitigg

suzielou3 said:


> Thanks Ellitigg, and congrats to you too! How are you feeling?

Tired, bloated and...don't know? At the moment it's hard to feel I'm pregnant and I keep getting pains on one side. I'm hoping it's just all the gas! (tmi sorry). Waiting until 12 weeks for a scan in the UK is like some kind of torture. Other than that I'm good. Anyone else been trying to figure out how much cash they'll have (or not) on maternity leave? I get so confused with all the tax and what not.

I need to :sleep: now :) Nini Feb ladies (I'm officially 6 weeks tomorrow - woot!)


----------



## mrsraggle

emzo79, aliwnec10, ladygogs, LakensMommy11, mom and ttc, Tobaira, navywife86, kbkb, OliveLove, AveryATL, wookie130, saphire76, swalumni, Louise N, GingerNut, Guppy051708, mindyb85, tiger, suzielou3, Nicoleoleole, LolaAnn - *congratulations all and welcome!!*

*Guppy051708 *- I'm here!! Had a poorly sick baby yesterday so had a day off and look what I've returned to!!! All these new mummies to be!

If I've missed anyone, please forgive me, there were a lot of pages to catch up with! :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

mrsraggle said:


> emzo79, aliwnec10, ladygogs, LakensMommy11, mom and ttc, Tobaira, navywife86, kbkb, OliveLove, AveryATL, wookie130, saphire76, swalumni, Louise N, GingerNut, Guppy051708, mindyb85, tiger, suzielou3, Nicoleoleole, LolaAnn - *congratulations all and welcome!!*
> 
> *Guppy051708 *- I'm here!! Had a poorly sick baby yesterday so had a day off and look what I've returned to!!! All these new mummies to be!
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please forgive me, there were a lot of pages to catch up with! :flower:

Thank's for doing all that work!! :)

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Ladybug1

Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well. 

So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.

Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.

Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Junebugs said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> emzo79, aliwnec10, ladygogs, LakensMommy11, mom and ttc, Tobaira, navywife86, kbkb, OliveLove, AveryATL, wookie130, saphire76, swalumni, Louise N, GingerNut, Guppy051708, mindyb85, tiger, suzielou3, Nicoleoleole, LolaAnn - *congratulations all and welcome!!*
> 
> *Guppy051708 *- I'm here!! Had a poorly sick baby yesterday so had a day off and look what I've returned to!!! All these new mummies to be!
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please forgive me, there were a lot of pages to catch up with! :flower:
> 
> Thank's for doing all that work!! :)
> 
> How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...

:sick: :haha: MS caught me about a week ago I think and I've been vomitting ever since! I had it throughout the entire pregnancy with my first so I'm really hoping it goes soon.


----------



## mrsraggle

Wow Ladybug1; twins!! I hope they both hang on xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Ladybug1 said:


> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx

oh my gosh!! twins!!! how exciting! double congrats!!! :friends:


----------



## LakensMommy11

amandad192 said:


> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! i'd like to join. according to my lmp i'm due february 8th, but i don't go to the doctor for confirmation until the 21st. i wasn't planning on ttc until september/october but our little surprise gave us our BFP a week ago today! i'm very anxious to tell family, but also scared because i have a 1 year old LO and i'm afraid of my parents reaction...i know it probably won't be a good one. congrats to everyone else in this group on your BFP's!!! :)
> 
> Why would your parents react badly? :hugs:
> I haven't spoken to my mum since the 24th when I told her and she reacted badly. She knew we'd been trying for 9 months so you think she'd have been pleased for me :cry:Click to expand...


Last time I told her I was pregnant with my son, she threw a fit and told me how it was the biggest mistake. We lived in the same house and didn't talk for weeks. She is very negative about some things...i'm so very afraid to tell her, as we are very close...and I don't want it to be like it was last time. Sorry to hear about your mom reacting badly too...:hugs: why cant they just be happy for us?


----------



## nightkd

Ladybug1 said:


> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx

Wowee! Congrats! :D



LakensMommy11 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! i'd like to join. according to my lmp i'm due february 8th, but i don't go to the doctor for confirmation until the 21st. i wasn't planning on ttc until september/october but our little surprise gave us our BFP a week ago today! i'm very anxious to tell family, but also scared because i have a 1 year old LO and i'm afraid of my parents reaction...i know it probably won't be a good one. congrats to everyone else in this group on your BFP's!!! :)
> 
> Why would your parents react badly? :hugs:
> I haven't spoken to my mum since the 24th when I told her and she reacted badly. She knew we'd been trying for 9 months so you think she'd have been pleased for me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I told her I was pregnant with my son, she threw a fit and told me how it was the biggest mistake. We lived in the same house and didn't talk for weeks. She is very negative about some things...i'm so very afraid to tell her, as we are very close...and I don't want it to be like it was last time. Sorry to hear about your mom reacting badly too...:hugs: why cant they just be happy for us?Click to expand...

My mum reacted better this time. The first time I told her via Facebook Chat (not ideal, but we live in different countries and I couldn't call her) and she basically said "Why!?" and vanished... Then slowly came round, but couldn't understand why we rushed things (she was 32 when she had me, I was 19 when we conceived DD). This time she was in shock, but more supportive. I guess she realised from last time, her reaction won't change the fact I'm having a baby! Better to be happy and involved from the start (especially now she adores my DD) instead of bitchy and distant. She has seemed a little weird about it still, but at least she's not making me feel bad every time I speak to her!!


----------



## LakensMommy11

Same situation here, she is wild about my son...She goes crazy if she doesn't see him for one day. Your story made me feel better, hopefully my mom will be supportive this time too. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Ladybug1 said:


> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx

WOW!! You must have been in so much shock!!! :)

BTW i just noticed your for Canada, what part?


----------



## LakensMommy11

This may be TMI...but...I have to ask! Anyone else not really having much nausea, but having diarrhea?? I have no symptoms as of now but tiredness, and running to the bathroom a few times a day. I have done a little researching and apparently its a common thing in EARLY pregnancy and it may have something to do with increasing progestorone levels.


----------



## Guppy051708

mrsraggle- hope your LO is feeling better. Thanks for running this thread! :flower:

LadyBug1: wow! Twins :cloud9::cloud9: how exciting!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## tiger

i would have a heart attack if i had twins ! pretty sure id feint at the ultrasound.


----------



## Ladybug1

Junebugs said:


> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx
> 
> WOW!! You must have been in so much shock!!! :)
> 
> BTW i just noticed your for Canada, what part?Click to expand...

Thanks! And yes shocked! Hopefully all will turn out well.

I'm in Toronto, ON -pretty much downtown. And you?


----------



## Ladybug1

Guppy051708 said:


> mrsraggle- hope your LO is feeling better. Thanks for running this thread! :flower:
> 
> LadyBug1: wow! Twins :cloud9::cloud9: how exciting!!! :baby::baby:

so far, very surreal...


----------



## Junebugs

Ladybug1 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx
> 
> WOW!! You must have been in so much shock!!! :)
> 
> BTW i just noticed your for Canada, what part?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! And yes shocked! Hopefully all will turn out well.
> 
> I'm in Toronto, ON -pretty much downtown. And you?Click to expand...

I lived in Toronto all my life! I just moved to Ajax about 1 year ago. That's awesome, another canadian buddie!! :)


----------



## Ladybug1

tiger said:


> i would have a heart attack if i had twins ! pretty sure id feint at the ultrasound.

ha! yup, pretty much how i felt. I did a lot of WTF's, without the "F" part of course :winkwink:.


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> i would have a heart attack if i had twins ! pretty sure id feint at the ultrasound.

haha, lately ive been thinking about if i have twins too :dohh: i think its just that initial thing that most preggo women get...but idk....that would be nuts! i would have 3 babies under the age of 17 months! :shock:


----------



## Ladybug1

Junebugs said:


> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx
> 
> WOW!! You must have been in so much shock!!! :)
> 
> BTW i just noticed your for Canada, what part?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! And yes shocked! Hopefully all will turn out well.
> 
> I'm in Toronto, ON -pretty much downtown. And you?Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Toronto all my life! I just moved to Ajax about 1 year ago. That's awesome, another canadian buddie!! :)Click to expand...

yay! I have a girlfriend out that way -bowmanville actually.


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay anyone else getting sour stomach from different smells? :shrug: this pregnancy is sooo freaking different! I am so bothered by a ton of smells. Last pregnancy, i wouldn't even second think it! :sick:


----------



## tiger

Ladybug1 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> i would have a heart attack if i had twins ! pretty sure id feint at the ultrasound.
> 
> ha! yup, pretty much how i felt. I did a lot of WTF's, without the "F" part of course :winkwink:.Click to expand...

i seriously think id be in shock and not talk lol. one newborn was hard enough, i dont know how twin mummies do it. props to them !


----------



## Junebugs

Ladybug1 said:


> yay! I have a girlfriend out that way -bowmanville actually.

That's where my father and mother -in-law live! We def. need to become bump buddies ;)


----------



## Jokerette

brookettc3 said:


> I just went to the doctors and got a negative test

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Jokerette

I just found pulled all these names from another thread i started before i found thisd one.... if you want to add them the list :)

February 9:
katieeandbump

February 12:
Jasmine79

February 14:
wookie130
Jims_Girl
gidge
MummytoSummer
SuzieRio
OliveLove

February 15:
jenniferttc1

February 18:
Mrs HM

February 19:
Jokerette
Louise N

February 21:
ArmyOfUs


----------



## Julia323

:hi: Junebugs and Ladybug1, I'm in Ontario too! Peterborough to be specific :)


----------



## Junebugs

Julia323 said:


> :hi: Junebugs and Ladybug1, I'm in Ontario too! Peterborough to be specific :)

YAY!!!! Another buddy!!!!! :) I am so happy to be finding more Canadians!


----------



## Wantabean

junebugs- your numbers are great!! im getting my second set in 5 hours time. getting nervous. tuesdays were 572 so hoping for a number like yours :) congrats

ladybug- wow twins thats amazing!! massive congrats! i would pass out lol that would mean 3 under a year and a half lol xxx

congrats to everyone on your bfps :happydance: xxx


----------



## nightkd

LakensMommy11 said:


> Same situation here, she is wild about my son...She goes crazy if she doesn't see him for one day. Your story made me feel better, hopefully my mom will be supportive this time too. :)

Good Luck! I was all prepared for my mum to freak... She did say "*gasp* Can you even afford that?! I thought you were looking at houses?!" I was like..."Yeah and we can still get a house, this is America, so the houses are affordable!" :haha:

As awkward as it can make everything, at least you know it's just temporary and your mom will love your kiddos, even if she disapproves of your pregnancy to start with ;)


----------



## Junebugs

Wantabean said:


> junebugs- your numbers are great!! im getting my second set in 5 hours time. getting nervous. tuesdays were 572 so hoping for a number like yours :) congrats
> 
> ladybug- wow twins thats amazing!! massive congrats! i would pass out lol that would mean 3 under a year and a half lol xxx
> 
> congrats to everyone on your bfps :happydance: xxx

My numbers were like yours at 16DPO (460) then i went back about a week later and got the 15903 so i am sure your numbers will be doubling well!! Your getting your numbers done within 2 days right (from what i read b4)


----------



## nightkd

LakensMommy11 said:


> This may be TMI...but...I have to ask! Anyone else not really having much nausea, but having diarrhea?? I have no symptoms as of now but tiredness, and running to the bathroom a few times a day. I have done a little researching and apparently its a common thing in EARLY pregnancy and it may have something to do with increasing progestorone levels.

I was, but now I've started eating less (with the nausea) I seem to be getting more constipated now. I had the same thing with DD, though I don't remember it lasting as long... 



Guppy051708 said:


> Okay anyone else getting sour stomach from different smells? :shrug: this pregnancy is sooo freaking different! I am so bothered by a ton of smells. Last pregnancy, i wouldn't even second think it! :sick:

Yes :( I had the same issue with DD :( DH smelled really nasty to me and I couldn't be near him well into the second trimester. I'm trying to avoid really SMELLING him now, in the hope that I won't be REPULSED by him, lol.

DH cleaned up the house some and so now I can stand to be in my living room, but there is still a 'stale' smell that I can't shake and can smell on EVERYTHING.

I'm going to get some lipbalm with EOs which is supposed to help with nausea.


----------



## tiger

nightkd said:


> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> This may be TMI...but...I have to ask! Anyone else not really having much nausea, but having diarrhea?? I have no symptoms as of now but tiredness, and running to the bathroom a few times a day. I have done a little researching and apparently its a common thing in EARLY pregnancy and it may have something to do with increasing progestorone levels.
> 
> I was, but now I've started eating less (with the nausea) I seem to be getting more constipated now. I had the same thing with DD, though I don't remember it lasting as long...
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay anyone else getting sour stomach from different smells? :shrug: this pregnancy is sooo freaking different! I am so bothered by a ton of smells. Last pregnancy, i wouldn't even second think it! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :( I had the same issue with DD :( DH smelled really nasty to me and I couldn't be near him well into the second trimester. I'm trying to avoid really SMELLING him now, in the hope that I won't be REPULSED by him, lol.
> 
> DH cleaned up the house some and so now I can stand to be in my living room, but there is still a 'stale' smell that I can't shake and can smell on EVERYTHING.
> 
> I'm going to get some lipbalm with EOs which is supposed to help with nausea.Click to expand...

i couldnt stand the smell of my OH either! everytime i layed on him or he cuddled me i threw up, the smell was horrendous !! (i dont actually think he smelled lol i think it was just my hyperemesis lol")


----------



## kbkb

Ladybug1 said:


> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx

Hi Ladybug! Congrats on the twins....and sorry to hear one heartbeat was weak....think positive, baby 2 will be fine!!
If you dont mind, can you share your HCG doubling times? My maternal grandma had twins, so I am classified high risk for them...just wanted to check! My scan isnt till 8 weeks though, how boring!


----------



## AveryATL

LakensMommy11 said:


> This may be TMI...but...I have to ask! Anyone else not really having much nausea, but having diarrhea?? I have no symptoms as of now but tiredness, and running to the bathroom a few times a day. I have done a little researching and apparently its a common thing in EARLY pregnancy and it may have something to do with increasing progestorone levels.

Uggg, yes. I have had no real nausea, but frequent nosebleeds and lots of diarrhea, :wacko:. Glad to know I am not alone. My DH keeps running in and saying "are you sure that cheese you bought was pasturized?", haha...I keep telling him that the frantic dash to the bathroom has nothing to do with the cheese, and yes, it is pasturized. 

He is sweet, though, and is now looking what is the best sugar alternative. I have normally enjoyed coke zero in a regular quantity, but am not sure that all of the artificial sugars are good - so when he brought dinner home tonight, he brought me a regular coke, which I thought was sweet.


----------



## kbkb

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay anyone else getting sour stomach from different smells? :shrug: this pregnancy is sooo freaking different! I am so bothered by a ton of smells. Last pregnancy, i wouldn't even second think it! :sick:

:wave: hello! Glad I'm not alone...stomach rumbles with hunger but the nose cant stand anything


----------



## honey08

:hi: 21st im due .... anyways eles cant sleep ? anyone had mc b4 ?im so scared :cry: its taken 13mth ttc2 pls pls be sticky little beanie x


----------



## kbkb

mrsraggle said:


> emzo79, aliwnec10, ladygogs, LakensMommy11, mom and ttc, Tobaira, navywife86, kbkb, OliveLove, AveryATL, wookie130, saphire76, swalumni, Louise N, GingerNut, Guppy051708, mindyb85, tiger, suzielou3, Nicoleoleole, LolaAnn - *congratulations all and welcome!!*
> 
> *Guppy051708 *- I'm here!! Had a poorly sick baby yesterday so had a day off and look what I've returned to!!! All these new mummies to be!
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please forgive me, there were a lot of pages to catch up with! :flower:

:flower: Hello!! thanks for the lovely welcome and hope your LO is better!!


----------



## ellitigg

@Ladybug - wow TWO! Amazing. I would love to have two just to only be pregnant once...hehe..but I think you make up for only one pregnancy by having soooo much more work to do when they're born.

@Julia - I live in Peterborough too but in the UK...yay!

I did have a little diarrohea at the beginning but not so much now. Currently trying to stave off ms with a positive mental attitude :D


----------



## Chippym2b

Hi I'm due feb 8th and this is my first. it will b my 30th birthday on feb 2nd so no big party after all lol!


----------



## amandad192

Ladybug1 said:


> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx

Congrats!!!!
I'm actually jealous reading this. Twins are so cute. It will be amazing watching them play together when there toddlers!!!


----------



## amandad192

Chippym2b said:


> Hi I'm due feb 8th and this is my first. it will b my 30th birthday on feb 2nd so no big party after all lol!

Congrats and welcome.
You share your birthday with my little sister:thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

HELLO MR. POSTMAN!!!

Scan date : 21st July. Super excited!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

*ladybug *congrats! I am so jealous I would kill for twins ;)
Thanks *mrsraggle *for running the thread!! 

*AveryATL *that's so sweet of your hubby, I would def be trying to avoid artificial sugars to be on the safe side too.


----------



## memeto

hello ladies

i went to the docs on tuesday and my due date is feb 17th 2012 so can i wait here with you girls

also congrats to every one here\\:D/


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats Memeto :)

Do you ladies have any favourite movies to watch at the moment? I'm finding I just love anything cute and soppy at the moment...lol


----------



## MumNo2

hey can i join???

im due on the 3rd of feb and this is my 2nd bubs! first is a boy who is 2 at the moment and drives me bonkers haha

xxx


----------



## VegtaBully

Guppy051708 said:


> Nice! Im going to a free standing one as well.
> I am pro natural too :D I had a water birth with my son in the hospital....had a great birth but hated fighting the system...and they were a WHO Hospital and said they encourage rooming in but then after delivery, off and away he went for 12 hours of "monitoring" :cry: ...i dont think i'll ever get over that...
> Best of luck to you hun! Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Are you getting any early scans to find out if there are twins or not?

I actually found out that at this center they don't do scans until 18-20 weeks! It's going to be such a long wait, but birthing there will be worth it I think.

My first real appointment is July 11. I'll be pretty busy the next three weeks, so I hope it will pass quickly.

I have to fly in July, so I'm hoping I don't have a ton of MS. They did give me some samples of Mother's Bliss, though, which I thought I might use in place of my usual Dramamine. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ladybug1

Junebugs said:


> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> yay! I have a girlfriend out that way -bowmanville actually.
> 
> That's where my father and mother -in-law live! We def. need to become bump buddies ;)Click to expand...

:D


----------



## Ladybug1

kbkb said:


> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx
> 
> Hi Ladybug! Congrats on the twins....and sorry to hear one heartbeat was weak....think positive, baby 2 will be fine!!
> If you dont mind, can you share your HCG doubling times? My maternal grandma had twins, so I am classified high risk for them...just wanted to check! My scan isnt till 8 weeks though, how boring!Click to expand...

Thanks! I have another scan next week, so we'll see how they are doing.

Yeah, 6 weeks is pretty early but I'm thankful I was able to have it done. 8 weeks is pretty early too -much earlier than the norm.

My HCG levels were monitored early on and were low to begin with. At 3+6 weeks they were 46; 4+1 weeks: 88 (not quite doubling), and then 4+3 weeks they went to 207. After that the doctor was pleased they were doubling within 48 hours and I stopped getting tested (way too stressful anyway), so I don't know what they are now. But I can tell you that the way they started out, they certainly did not indicate twins....


----------



## Ladybug1

ellitigg said:


> @Ladybug - wow TWO! Amazing. I would love to have two just to only be pregnant once...hehe..but I think you make up for only one pregnancy by having soooo much more work to do when they're born.
> 
> @Julia - I live in Peterborough too but in the UK...yay!
> 
> I did have a little diarrohea at the beginning but not so much now. Currently trying to stave off ms with a positive mental attitude :D

Ha! Agreed. My husband and I are very efficient... :winkwink:


----------



## TeQuiero

tiger said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> This may be TMI...but...I have to ask! Anyone else not really having much nausea, but having diarrhea?? I have no symptoms as of now but tiredness, and running to the bathroom a few times a day. I have done a little researching and apparently its a common thing in EARLY pregnancy and it may have something to do with increasing progestorone levels.
> 
> I was, but now I've started eating less (with the nausea) I seem to be getting more constipated now. I had the same thing with DD, though I don't remember it lasting as long...
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay anyone else getting sour stomach from different smells? :shrug: this pregnancy is sooo freaking different! I am so bothered by a ton of smells. Last pregnancy, i wouldn't even second think it! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :( I had the same issue with DD :( DH smelled really nasty to me and I couldn't be near him well into the second trimester. I'm trying to avoid really SMELLING him now, in the hope that I won't be REPULSED by him, lol.
> 
> DH cleaned up the house some and so now I can stand to be in my living room, but there is still a 'stale' smell that I can't shake and can smell on EVERYTHING.
> 
> I'm going to get some lipbalm with EOs which is supposed to help with nausea.Click to expand...
> 
> i couldnt stand the smell of my OH either! everytime i layed on him or he cuddled me i threw up, the smell was horrendous !! (i dont actually think he smelled lol i think it was just my hyperemesis lol")Click to expand...



I have not been able to eat hardly anything, I have actually lost 5lbs in the last 2 weeks.... which I don't particularly mind. :shhh: Maybe I will lose a bit of weight early in the pregnancy so that it won't be so bad at the end.... while it is still safe to lose it at least!


----------



## AveryATL

LolaAnn said:


> *AveryATL *that's so sweet of your hubby, I would def be trying to avoid artificial sugars to be on the safe side too.


Thanks! I am now not eating/drinking artificially sweetened items. I used to have 1+ coke zero's a day, and now I have 1 regular coke per week (if that). I actually think it is good for me though, as I used to drink Coke Zero with reckless abandon, but since I know how many calories are in a coke, I drink them very, very sparingly (and with great appreciation when I do). Instead of a staple, it becomes a 'treat', which is really how you should think of it anyway. I am already pretty overweight, and am hoping that I can minimize the amount of weight that I gain/prevent gestational diabetes by regulating my diet BEFORE it pops up.....


----------



## SweetJennie

Add me to the list!! :):) I'm due Feb 16/2012!! Omg I can't believe I am saying that. I never ever thought I would get pregnant. We were told it wasn't possible for us naturally. I am still in shock and over the moon.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning all! I can't get over this thread! So many ladies due (and continuing to come in) in Feb! Fantastic!! Welcome everyone!!

I'm still not feeling all that much. My nipples are still fairly sore but my breasts are still barely sore. I think I'm a bit constipated. But other than that...I dunno. I'm trying to hold of from having a complete meltdown! LOL I just really wish they'd do HCG testing for me. *sigh*


----------



## SweetJennie

Good morning!!! My biggest symptom right now is the period like cramps around the clock. They started about 2 days before AF was due like normal and just never went away lol. It seems to be a little worse honestly but no spotting or anything so that is good. Anyone else having this?


----------



## ellitigg

JohnsPrincess said:


> Good morning all! I can't get over this thread! So many ladies due (and continuing to come in) in Feb! Fantastic!! Welcome everyone!!
> 
> I'm still not feeling all that much. My nipples are still fairly sore but my breasts are still barely sore. I think I'm a bit constipated. But other than that...I dunno. I'm trying to hold of from having a complete meltdown! LOL I just really wish they'd do HCG testing for me. *sigh*

I'm with you on that! I havent had many symptoms yet, though I'm starting to get tired and go to bed earlier. If I'm very very lucky they'll stay at way at least until after my 30th next weekend! Have you had a first appt with a midwife yet?


----------



## amandad192

SweetJennie said:


> Add me to the list!! :):) I'm due Feb 16/2012!! Omg I can't believe I am saying that. I never ever thought I would get pregnant. We were told it wasn't possible for us naturally. I am still in shock and over the moon.

WOW super congrats!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

SweetJennie said:


> Good morning!!! My biggest symptom right now is the period like cramps around the clock. They started about 2 days before AF was due like normal and just never went away lol. It seems to be a little worse honestly but no spotting or anything so that is good. Anyone else having this?

I get them, I think that a lot of us are having them. It is just your muscles and such preparing to stretch. I get them a lot when I try to stretch.
*AveryATL* I am in the same boat as you, just don't stress over it. I guess that i should thank my MS, as it has kept me from eating a whole lot of junk food, mostly food in general I do like veggies though!


----------



## Diana5241

ladybug - congrats on twins! What an exciting development!

Symptoms have turned more annoying - itchy/tingly boobs and nips! What on earth? The soreness was one thing, but there's no way to give a discrete scratch! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ellitigg said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! I can't get over this thread! So many ladies due (and continuing to come in) in Feb! Fantastic!! Welcome everyone!!
> 
> I'm still not feeling all that much. My nipples are still fairly sore but my breasts are still barely sore. I think I'm a bit constipated. But other than that...I dunno. I'm trying to hold of from having a complete meltdown! LOL I just really wish they'd do HCG testing for me. *sigh*
> 
> I'm with you on that! I havent had many symptoms yet, though I'm starting to get tired and go to bed earlier. If I'm very very lucky they'll stay at way at least until after my 30th next weekend! Have you had a first appt with a midwife yet?Click to expand...

No midwife! I'm in the states and my husband is in the Army so I don't think I really have a choice other than a regular hospital with a regular doc. I was at least able to choose which of each of those I wanted though! And no, my first appt is on the 27th. I'll be 8+2. Praying that this time all is well!!

I guess I'm going to bed a bit earlier now. 10 or 11 instead of 12 or 1. Lol. 

I hope yours stay away until your birthday!!!


----------



## natty1985

Woweeee loads of new mummies......

Ladybug- congratulations on twinnies how exciting :D

Hope everyone else is good!!! xx


----------



## Wantabean

got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam! 
how is everyone? 
xxxx


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Good morning all! I can't get over this thread! So many ladies due (and continuing to come in) in Feb! Fantastic!! Welcome everyone!!
> 
> I'm still not feeling all that much. My nipples are still fairly sore but my breasts are still barely sore. I think I'm a bit constipated. But other than that...I dunno. I'm trying to hold of from having a complete meltdown! LOL I just really wish they'd do HCG testing for me. *sigh*

Hey! Did you ask your dr. if he could do this for you because you have had a miscarrage in the pass? I don't see why they would just go right to the ultrasound, would they not have to do a HCG first to make sure your pregnant?

I know here they will not even do an ultrasound before doing and HCG to confirm you are pregnant for sure. (i know the HPT are 99% but the dr. want more proof here.)


----------



## Junebugs

Wantabean said:


> got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam!
> how is everyone?
> xxxx

YAY!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

*SweetJennie* welcome and congrats, so happy for you, I too was told I wouldn't be able to have kids naturally due to severe PCOS when I was only 16, how wrong they were!!



AveryATL said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> *AveryATL *that's so sweet of your hubby, I would def be trying to avoid artificial sugars to be on the safe side too.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am now not eating/drinking artificially sweetened items. I used to have 1+ coke zero's a day, and now I have 1 regular coke per week (if that). I actually think it is good for me though, as I used to drink Coke Zero with reckless abandon, but since I know how many calories are in a coke, I drink them very, very sparingly (and with great appreciation when I do). Instead of a staple, it becomes a 'treat', which is really how you should think of it anyway. I am already pretty overweight, and am hoping that I can minimize the amount of weight that I gain/prevent gestational diabetes by regulating my diet BEFORE it pops up.....Click to expand...

Well done girl! That's so good for you, and you definately can prevent GD by sorting your diet now. I'm sure you are gonna feel way healthier too for cutting the coke zeros!! x


----------



## Julia323

Wantabean said:


> got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam!
> how is everyone?
> xxxx

YAY! That's awesome news!


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys :) i am so relieved lol didnt think it was gonna be good news!! midwife said that she guesses i was right! they kept talking about ectopic and miscarridges and never once mentioned if things were ok. im so happy my lil bean has proved them wrong already lol xxx


----------



## suzielou3

congrats to all the new mummies xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations all new February mummies to be!!


----------



## TeQuiero

*Mrsraggle* how is you LO doing? Hope she is better!


----------



## mrsraggle

TeQuiero said:


> *Mrsraggle* how is you LO doing? Hope she is better!

She's certainly getting there, thank you. She has her jabs tomorrow which I'm not at all looking forward to - as if she's not been through enough this week!


----------



## sparklez

Wantabean said:


> got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam!
> how is everyone?
> xxxx

Fantastic news, so pleased for you :happydance:

Got my first MW appt tomorrow and my status should read hyper not just excited!! never been so thrilled at the thought of filling in some forms! Trying to persuade OH to start telling ppl, think he wants to tell friends but not ready to tell his parents yet and they need to be first, I'm ready to tell the world :)

Welcome everyone new, this thread is so huge now it's lovely to be part of, thanks Mrsraggle


----------



## babyclements

sparklez said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam!
> how is everyone?
> xxxx
> 
> Fantastic news, so pleased for you :happydance:
> 
> Got my first MW appt tomorrow and my status should read hyper not just excited!! never been so thrilled at the thought of filling in some forms! Trying to persuade OH to start telling ppl, think he wants to tell friends but not ready to tell his parents yet and they need to be first, I'm ready to tell the world :)
> 
> Welcome everyone new, this thread is so huge now it's lovely to be part of, thanks MrsraggleClick to expand...

How far along are you?? i will be 9wks 3days when we go for our first scan on July 8th, I am honeslty thinking if everything is looking good to tell everyone then :) Its our first and I (touch wood) have no complications down there (that I know of) so I am thinking if all is looking good we may as well spread the good word.... 

Wanna tell everyone!!! Our folks know and a few friends but wanna tell teh world :) :) :happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

we put it on FB today. I have had a bad feeling with every pregnancy and i was right. i feel great this time round :) plus OH got a little bit tipsy ( :drunk: he was wrecked lol) and told every single person he bumped into then called me after every1 to tell me he had done it lol so we decided after todays number that we would officially announce it on fb lol xxx


----------



## ellitigg

wantabean - congrats! Really happy for you. Can't believe how many February babies there are going to be!

I would love to tell everyone but I don't feel like it's real yet. I'll probably believe it around 35 weeks...lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

I would love to tell everyone too especially as I'm from New Zealand and everyone is back there... I'm tryna think of some creative way to do it.. maybe something I can send them in the post or something....


----------



## NewAtThis13

I am due around feb 8th! :) so exciting!!


----------



## babyclements

Wantabean said:


> we put it on FB today. I have had a bad feeling with every pregnancy and i was right. i feel great this time round :) plus OH got a little bit tipsy ( :drunk: he was wrecked lol) and told every single person he bumped into then called me after every1 to tell me he had done it lol so we decided after todays number that we would officially announce it on fb lol xxx

HAHA! Typical! Oh well. when I first found out I was like "I am NEVER gonna keep this to myself" especially if I get drunk I will tell everyone.... And then I was like WAIT I WONT BE DRINKING!!! LOL I have better self control when sober not to blab blab blab!! 
How far are you on wantabean? So glad things are looking so good for you!! :) :happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

I'm due on Feb 10th 2012!! Im very nervous due to some bad history but I'm feeling good this time and hoping for the best! I wish everyone a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## mrsraggle

NewAtThis13 said:


> I am due around feb 8th! :) so exciting!!

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## mrsraggle

ZombieKitten said:


> I'm due on Feb 10th 2012!! Im very nervous due to some bad history but I'm feeling good this time and hoping for the best! I wish everyone a H&H pregnancy!

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## sparklez

babyclements said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam!
> how is everyone?
> xxxx
> 
> Fantastic news, so pleased for you :happydance:
> 
> Got my first MW appt tomorrow and my status should read hyper not just excited!! never been so thrilled at the thought of filling in some forms! Trying to persuade OH to start telling ppl, think he wants to tell friends but not ready to tell his parents yet and they need to be first, I'm ready to tell the world :)
> 
> Welcome everyone new, this thread is so huge now it's lovely to be part of, thanks MrsraggleClick to expand...
> 
> How far along are you?? i will be 9wks 3days when we go for our first scan on July 8th, I am honeslty thinking if everything is looking good to tell everyone then :) Its our first and I (touch wood) have no complications down there (that I know of) so I am thinking if all is looking good we may as well spread the good word....
> 
> Wanna tell everyone!!! Our folks know and a few friends but wanna tell teh world :) :) :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm about 7 weeks but ireg cycles so got a few different estimates off due date calculators, another reason why I'm excited for tomorrow, will hopefully get a better estimate. Think will tell close friends and family this weekend but need to keep it secret from work until sorted out contract. I work in schools and have a yearly contract that's up at end of july, know it shouldn't happen but think they'll be less inclined to employ me if they know about mat leave :(


----------



## TeQuiero

Wantabean said:


> we put it on FB today. I have had a bad feeling with every pregnancy and i was right. i feel great this time round :) plus OH got a little bit tipsy ( :drunk: he was wrecked lol) and told every single person he bumped into then called me after every1 to tell me he had done it lol so we decided after todays number that we would officially announce it on fb lol xxx

I am so happy that your numbers are going up!! :happydance: It is great to hear news like this!!! :hugs: KMFX for everyone's beans to be EXTRA sticky!! :flower:


----------



## tiger

congrats to everyone coming in :happydance: i cant believe there are so many of us ! 
i have my appt with my gp next wednesday to go through some procedures as i will be having a c-section this time round, had a crash emcs with jesse and i dont even want to risk being so traumatised again :nope: so have a few things to do then, and will get blood tests done to see how my hcg is. i have a feeling that im further along than 4 weeks though....it doesnt seem possible because of my lmp but i just have this gut feeling that im further. will see at my first ultrasound i guess! 
hope everyone is well. still no morning sickness for me thank god ! with jesse i had hyperemesis bad, was in hospital for days. hoping it wont be like that this time !


----------



## Ladybug1

Wantabean said:


> we put it on FB today. I have had a bad feeling with every pregnancy and i was right. i feel great this time round :) plus OH got a little bit tipsy ( :drunk: he was wrecked lol) and told every single person he bumped into then called me after every1 to tell me he had done it lol so we decided after todays number that we would officially announce it on fb lol xxx

That's great about your numbers. Must feel so reassuring. Funny about your OH -tee hee!


----------



## Wantabean

babyclements said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> we put it on FB today. I have had a bad feeling with every pregnancy and i was right. i feel great this time round :) plus OH got a little bit tipsy ( :drunk: he was wrecked lol) and told every single person he bumped into then called me after every1 to tell me he had done it lol so we decided after todays number that we would officially announce it on fb lol xxx
> 
> HAHA! Typical! Oh well. when I first found out I was like "I am NEVER gonna keep this to myself" especially if I get drunk I will tell everyone.... And then I was like WAIT I WONT BE DRINKING!!! LOL I have better self control when sober not to blab blab blab!!
> How far are you on wantabean? So glad things are looking so good for you!! :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much lol i think im about 5 and a half weeks lol will know for def next thursday :) im really looking forward to scan lol :woohoo: xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks Ladybug!! i know he can be a right idiot at times lol xxx


----------



## navywife86

yall told everyone on fb at 5 weeks i wish i had the courage to do that!


----------



## tiger

i told my fb yesterday and im only 4 and a bit weeks lol. i was having people pm me all sorts of things because my SIL blabbed to a few people so i figured everyone may as well hear it from me !


----------



## Guppy051708

I told FB yesterday as well and I only in my 4th week. 
I have miscarried before (my first pregnancy). My second ended in a full term healthy baby boy. Every time we have been pregnant we have announced in the "risky days". Im not going to live in fear that i will miscarry again or not be excited because of that.


----------



## saphire76

Got my hcg results back today 635 idk sounds low but she said it's normal. What do you guys think? Progesterone is 24? 
I'm also so confused because I know we conceived may 25 th cause Is the only day we tried lol so how many weeks am I really? I can't remember my lmp. 
This is so unlike my sons pregnancy because I clocked every ms and ovulation.
Any help Id appreciate!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! I can't get over this thread! So many ladies due (and continuing to come in) in Feb! Fantastic!! Welcome everyone!!
> 
> I'm still not feeling all that much. My nipples are still fairly sore but my breasts are still barely sore. I think I'm a bit constipated. But other than that...I dunno. I'm trying to hold of from having a complete meltdown! LOL I just really wish they'd do HCG testing for me. *sigh*
> 
> Hey! Did you ask your dr. if he could do this for you because you have had a miscarrage in the pass? I don't see why they would just go right to the ultrasound, would they not have to do a HCG first to make sure your pregnant?
> 
> I know here they will not even do an ultrasound before doing and HCG to confirm you are pregnant for sure. (i know the HPT are 99% but the dr. want more proof here.)Click to expand...

Well, I'm a military dependent. On this base, when you get pg, you call the clinic and they do a one-time blood test (no checking of HCG) just to confirm whether or not you are pg. Then they put in a referral for you to be seen by a doctor off base. When I went my last pregnancy, they did a urine pg test to TRIPLE check. Then they checked me over. I only got an ultrasound that time because the room was free. I was about 10.5 weeks and it was my first time being seen by him. This time it's all been the same except that I'll see the doc at 8 weeks. So, no, they won't do the HCG to confirm. Just a one time blood test and then the urine.


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> I told FB yesterday as well and I only in my 4th week.
> I have miscarried before (my first pregnancy). My second ended in a full term healthy baby boy. Every time we have been pregnant we have announced in the "risky days". Im not going to live in fear that i will miscarry again or not be excited because of that.

that is exactly my opinion. If its going to happen its going to happen, i dont believe in jinxing myself. If it happens, i just have to be prepared to let everyone know


----------



## kbkb

Ladybug1 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new mommies! It's incredible! Still getting caught up with all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So I just had my first ultrasound this morning -I'm around 6 weeks 4 daysish. Had an IUI, so hence the early ultrasound. My husband and I were utterly but pleasantly surprised to see not 1 baby, but 2!! Long story short, I didn't think I had any chance of having multiples so it was a HUGE shock.
> 
> Baby B's heart rate was on the low side so they prepared us for a "vanishing twin", but whatever the outcome, I'm just happy they are there, with heartbeats and in the right place!! I have pics but haven't scanned yet. They're pretty much blobs at this point, but how neat to see the little heart flickering away.
> 
> Anyway, that's my update! Sorry haven't been here for awhile but minds been really preoccupied worrying about this ultrasound. xx
> 
> Hi Ladybug! Congrats on the twins....and sorry to hear one heartbeat was weak....think positive, baby 2 will be fine!!
> If you dont mind, can you share your HCG doubling times? My maternal grandma had twins, so I am classified high risk for them...just wanted to check! My scan isnt till 8 weeks though, how boring!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I have another scan next week, so we'll see how they are doing.
> 
> Yeah, 6 weeks is pretty early but I'm thankful I was able to have it done. 8 weeks is pretty early too -much earlier than the norm.
> 
> My HCG levels were monitored early on and were low to begin with. At 3+6 weeks they were 46; 4+1 weeks: 88 (not quite doubling), and then 4+3 weeks they went to 207. After that the doctor was pleased they were doubling within 48 hours and I stopped getting tested (way too stressful anyway), so I don't know what they are now. But I can tell you that the way they started out, they certainly did not indicate twins....Click to expand...

Thanks so much for responding!
Mine were 172 at 4 weeks and then 1648 at 4weeks 5 days....So doubling 36 hours...now nothing to do but wait and see!no more blood work, I agree it is super stressful!


----------



## kbkb

Wantabean said:


> got my hcg results in!!! :woohoo: they are 1169 :woohoo: they are that happy that i wont be going in untill next week for scan instead of tomorrow (dont know how great that is coz i wanna see my bean lol) im soo soo relieved!! i dnt think i could cope with another mc. i dnt have any symptoms. the mw asked if i felt pregnant and i dnt! but that must be a good sign as i hae only ever not felt pg with Cam!
> how is everyone?
> xxxx

Congratulations! great news...


----------



## kbkb

saphire76 said:


> Got my hcg results back today 635 idk sounds low but she said it's normal. What do you guys think? Progesterone is 24?
> I'm also so confused because I know we conceived may 25 th cause Is the only day we tried lol so how many weeks am I really? I can't remember my lmp.
> This is so unlike my sons pregnancy because I clocked every ms and ovulation.
> Any help Id appreciate!!

I have been told its not the absolute level but the doubling times that are important. If you can get another round of HCG tests done, you can calculate your doubling time on any online calculator....as long as they're doubling every 48-72 hours, all is well! its OK if you dont remember how far you are...


----------



## Josefin

Today is a day when I'm worried. Now i really just want the MS to kick in! And last until i can feel the baby kicking! I don't have a lot of signs so most of the time i don't feel anything different at all! But my nipples are sore, i lost my increased apetite, I feel like I'm gonna pass out if i stan up to quick, and i have some pain in my belly and back. But still I just want to take a hpt every day!;) (But i don't)


----------



## BabyAngelic

I hardly slept a wink last night. I have been excited, anxious, nervous and a million other emotions that kept me from falling asleep. I have my ultrasound with my gynae in the next 3 hours. If everything looks good, we will probably tell our parents this weekend that they are going to be grandparents. I think it would be an awesome gift for my Dad as it's Father's Day here this Sunday.:blush:


----------



## suzielou3

Morning ladies, how are we all feeling today???? Im still smiling from ear to ear lol!!!


----------



## kbkb

Josefin said:


> Today is a day when I'm worried. Now i really just want the MS to kick in! And last until i can feel the baby kicking! I don't have a lot of signs so most of the time i don't feel anything different at all! But my nipples are sore, i lost my increased apetite, I feel like I'm gonna pass out if i stan up to quick, and i have some pain in my belly and back. But still I just want to take a hpt every day!;) (But i don't)


Hahhaaa, dont wish for the MS please!!! beanie is in there good and tight!:thumbup:

I never puke, but its like i have every meal in my throat for 3 hours...nauseous all morning and all evening.......ughhh....:wacko:


----------



## Wantabean

i have mcd when i have told people and i have mcd when i havent so i dnt think its jinxing youreslf lol we wont be buying anything untill at least half way through 2nd tri lol we didnt buy anything for Cam till i was 24weeks lol 
o my ms hit me really badly last night!! took ages to fall asleep because of it! i was hoping i would avoid it lol only had ms about 3/4 times in my whole pregnancy last time lol xxx


----------



## amandad192

Has anybody been thinking names yet? Or is it just me lol 
x


----------



## Wantabean

no not just you lol we have to. i like leah helen (helen after my mum) and stuart scott(scott after oh's brother) wot about you? xxx


----------



## MrsNicols

Hi everyone, im due 1st feb xx


----------



## tiger

we are having leah for a girl :D and kooper for a boy


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha see leah is a good name!! lol kooper is nice! i have never seen it spelt like that before! very nice :) i like charlotte and bethany but oh doesnt really like names that can be shortened! haha so we named our son Cameron lol everyone calls him Cammie or Cam or the worst one CJ (Cameron John) lol xxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi mrs nicols :wave: when did you find out? how you feeling? Is this your first? xxx


----------



## amandad192

Wantabean said:


> no not just you lol we have to. i like leah helen (helen after my mum) and stuart scott(scott after oh's brother) wot about you? xxx

We have Amelia for a girl but struggling for a middle name.
And boys names we really can't agree.


----------



## tiger

i hate shortened names sometimes. we dont usually like common names and i like cooper but i thought it would be better with a K. 
jesses name is jesse jaymz. so spelling heaps different there lol.and i dont know why but im really drawn to leah.
and omg, we told everyone about the pregnancy and no joke every single woman DH works with has said they think we are having twins (he told them all separately too !) ive had 3 of my friends say they have a feeling its twins. and i just told my uncle and he was like congrats, i think its twins!!! ahhhh? weird!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wantabean

Amelia is lovely :) 

yeah similar situation lol everyone keeps saying im having twins lol my dad is a twin, mil was a twin and Cam started out with a twin. my doc said maybe i got my :bfp: so early coz its twins lol i dnt think i would cope lol that would be 3 under a year and a half lol i would love twins but maybe not right now lol well i find out in 6 days lol we could both have twins lol that would be cool lol xxx


----------



## Wantabean

ps im a sufferer of a differently spelled name lol im Kirst-IE and even my family put a Y :rofl: lol pain in the arse lol i love how you have spelt james though :)


----------



## tiger

lol im kristyn and even my family spell it kristen


----------



## Wantabean

haha its a pain aye? lol 
is there 2 feb groups? xxx


----------



## tiger

i dont think so ?


----------



## ellitigg

amandad192 said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> no not just you lol we have to. i like leah helen (helen after my mum) and stuart scott(scott after oh's brother) wot about you? xxx
> 
> We have Amelia for a girl but struggling for a middle name.
> And boys names we really can't agree.Click to expand...

Yay! We like Amelie Merryn for a girl and Remy Timothy (middle name after my brother) for a boy. Guess we are really drawn to French names lol!


----------



## Wantabean

i like french names. i like hadrienn 2 (pronounced add-ree-ann) had a friend called that and i love it. i have already started on traditional scottish names so kinda need to stick with it lol 

wen u go to bottom of this page it says there is another valentines thread lol its a ttc one :dohh: baby brain+ preggo brain= disaster lol xxx


----------



## Jokerette

BabyAngelic said:


> I hardly slept a wink last night. I have been excited, anxious, nervous and a million other emotions that kept me from falling asleep. I have my ultrasound with my gynae in the next 3 hours. If everything looks good, we will probably tell our parents this weekend that they are going to be grandparents. I think it would be an awesome gift for my Dad as it's Father's Day here this Sunday.:blush:

Us too! We are telling our parents on Fathers Day that they will be grandparents! My sister in law is only 2w5d ahead of my so my inlaws are going to be over the moon!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Our list of name is still really long! Our last name is "Brown" so we want something not too common... but not too odd either.

*GIRL IDEAS*
Bailey
Penny
Hayley
Felicity
Melody
Madison
Elisha
Aurora
Olivia
Sophie
Catalina
Gabriella
Sydney
Hayden
Natalie
Charlotte
Grace
Ella
Hope
Faith
Kayla
Chloe
Kelsie
Lila or Lyla
Bridget
Hannah
Panina
Cora
Lena
Kira
Danielle

*BOY IDEAS*
Carter
Mason
Connor
Hayden
Colby
Jared
Hunter
Andrew
Jake
Kieran
Dalton
Jabez
Ryder
Isaac
Kenneth
Declan


----------



## Wantabean

wow thats a list lol
i have copied and pasted and i will just say yes to the ones i like lol

GIRL IDEAS
Bailey
Penny-- yes
Hayley--really like
Felicity--yes
Melody--yes
Madison
Elisha--yes
Aurora
Olivia--yes
Sophie--yes
Catalina--yes
Gabriella--really nice
Sydney--yes
Hayden--really like
Natalie
Charlotte--yes
Grace
Ella--yes
Hope
Faith
Kayla--yes
Chloe--really like
Kelsie--really like
Lila or Lyla--really nice
Bridget
Hannah--yes
Panina
Cora--really like
Lena--really like
Kira--really like
Danielle--yes

BOY IDEAS
Carter
Mason
Connor--yes
Hayden--yes
Colby--really like
Jared--really like
Hunter
Andrew--yes
Jake--yes
Kieran--really like
Dalton--yes
Jabez
Ryder--really like
Isaac--yes
Kenneth--yes
Declan--really really like

wow lol i liked a lot of those. good luck narrowing it down though lol which ones are your favs? xxx


----------



## twinkletoesxx

Hi i'm due the 14th feb, a wee valentine baby xx


----------



## Jokerette

Wantabean said:


> wow thats a list lol
> i have copied and pasted and i will just say yes to the ones i like lol
> 
> ....
> 
> wow lol i liked a lot of those. good luck narrowing it down though lol which ones are your favs? xxx

They are kind of ordered by favorites.. but it keeps changing! I like the ones at the top the best i think...


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hey ladies, can I join you! 16th for me! Just found out Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is everyone else tired!!???? Cant stop yawning!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Jokerette

Hanawanabump said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you! 19th for me! Just found out Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is everyone else tired!!???? Cant stop yawning!!!!!! :kiss:

Hanawanabump-
I am also Feb 19th! I wonder why our tickers are different?


----------



## jemmywoo84

my due date is 5th Feb


----------



## Hanawanabump

Jokerette said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join you! 19th for me! Just found out Tuesday!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is everyone else tired!!???? Cant stop yawning!!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> Hanawanabump-
> I am also Feb 19th! I wonder why our tickers are different?Click to expand...

Stratch that!!! Just checked ticker and thats saying 16th, but I checked another website today and it said 19th!?? So i'll go with ticker I guess, *16th* please!!?? Sorry Joker!


----------



## Guppy051708

I am sooo tired. My poor 9 month old was up crying tears (he never cries tears unless he is VERY scared or REALLY in pain) :cry: It actually made me cry (i dont attribute that to pregnancy hormones though because its happened before). It was just one of those cries that i knew something was wrong :sad1:. We never did figure it out. Poor guy, but it was a long night. I dont know what was up, but he is back to himself this morning....and i feel like a zombie...okay getting scared having 2 under 2! :shock:


----------



## suzielou3

Aww guppy you will cope just fine hun, my first 2 were 13months apart, the baby will just fit into the routine you have in place now with Isaiah, i promise!! My lil boy been up since 4.30 this morning, think he has a back tooth coming, poor wee sausage. We are both shattered, but he wont give in lol!!


----------



## Guppy051708

suzielou3 said:


> Aww guppy you will cope just fine hun, my first 2 were 13months apart, the baby will just fit into the routine you have in place now with Isaiah, i promise!! My lil boy been up since 4.30 this morning, think he has a back tooth coming, poor wee sausage. We are both shattered, but he wont give in lol!!

Thanks for your reassurance :hugs: that makes me feel so much better!

When your LO teeths, is his reaction different sometimes? Usually Isaiah is just grouchy, but thats about the extent of it (his teeth always comes in clusters. He had 2 bottom middle ones in by 5 months and 4 top teeth came in by 7 months). Anyways, i was wondering last night if maybe he was teething, but he has never cried like that before. ....do some teeth hurt more, in your experience?


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> I am sooo tired. My poor 9 month old was up crying tears (he never cries tears unless he is VERY scared or REALLY in pain) :cry: It actually made me cry (i dont attribute that to pregnancy hormones though because its happened before). It was just one of those cries that i knew something was wrong :sad1:. We never did figure it out. Poor guy, but it was a long night. I dont know what was up, but he is back to himself this morning....and i feel like a zombie...okay getting scared having 2 under 2! :shock:

He had a nightmare where his evil younger sibling stole all his toys!! Lol joking. Poor thing.
Liam's been having random screaming tantrums today...but he's all stuffy, struggling to sleep and in desperate need of a nap!!


----------



## suzielou3

Yes defo Guppy,i think the back teeth are more painfull for Harley, he breezed through the other teeth really with just a lil bit of dribbling, but this cry is harsh and he know holds his mouth when hes doing it, so yeah i would say some are more painfull than others! Hope it does'nt bother ur lil one for too long xx


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo tired. My poor 9 month old was up crying tears (he never cries tears unless he is VERY scared or REALLY in pain) :cry: It actually made me cry (i dont attribute that to pregnancy hormones though because its happened before). It was just one of those cries that i knew something was wrong :sad1:. We never did figure it out. Poor guy, but it was a long night. I dont know what was up, but he is back to himself this morning....and i feel like a zombie...okay getting scared having 2 under 2! :shock:
> 
> He had a nightmare where his evil younger sibling stole all his toys!! Lol joking. Poor thing.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!

Its nice to have BnB friends that are expecting but already have a child (or more). I think when I was pregnant with "Z" (short for isaiah), everyone was on their first pregnancy.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Mrs Raggle, please change my date to 9 Feb. Just got back from my scan and I've been moved back a couple of days. My little Jelly Bean is doing great...heartbeats at 140bpm and a whole half a centimeter big :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Aww :cloud9: i bet hearing that heartbeat was heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ Aww :cloud9: i bet hearing that heartbeat was heavenly :cloud9:

The best sound I've ever heard in my life :cloud9:


----------



## AveryATL

twinkletoesxx said:


> Hi i'm due the 14th feb, a wee valentine baby xx

Hi there! I am also due on valentines day, or am by the date of my LMP!


----------



## TeQuiero

amandad192 said:


> Has anybody been thinking names yet? Or is it just me lol
> x

We have had our girl name picked out since we had our youngest son, and we chose our boy name when we were discussing TTC. For a girl we have Adelyn Nicole (would be pronounced like Madeline without the M) and Mateo Jose, Mateo is Matthew in Spanish (Matthew for my dad and brother, and Jose for my husband and father-in-law). I would love to have twins, but if we had 2 of either sex we would be out of luck on names! 

*Guppy051708* My 2yo son was up all night the other night, and it turned out that his eardrum was bulging. It may be some teething, my 2yo liked to have ice rubbed on his gums.




I was up on and off all night feeling sooooooo nauseous. And I woke up this morning feeling like I was going to be :sick: not fun. :nope: Hopefully it won't last long. MS is not fun, I didn't have it with either boy.


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11


----------



## BabyAngelic

kbkb said:


> BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
> Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11

I would love a little girl but doc said that it could be a boy because the heartbeat started slow and then got fast. Apparently with a girl it starts fast. Hubby had a big grin on his face when he heard it could be a boy :haha: but either way we both just want a healthy :baby: regardless of whether it's a girl or boy. This is our first baby and this whole experience is getting better and better everyday:cloud9:
We are planning on telling our parents about the baby this weekend. They are going to be so excited, this will be my parent's first grandchild.


----------



## Guppy051708

BabyAngelic said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
> Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11
> 
> I would love a little girl but doc said that it could be a boy because the heartbeat started slow and then got fast. Apparently with a girl it starts fast. .Click to expand...

Your doc must be old school because thats a myth! Its been debunked for quite some time now. 
I can actually attest to this with my own child, but read anywhere about gender myths and it will confirm it being so. BUT with that said you could still be having a boy :dance: (if thats what you want lol)


----------



## BabyAngelic

Guppy051708 said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
> Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11
> 
> I would love a little girl but doc said that it could be a boy because the heartbeat started slow and then got fast. Apparently with a girl it starts fast. .Click to expand...
> 
> Your doc must be old school because thats a myth! Its been debunked for quite some time now.
> I can actually attest to this with my own child, but read anywhere about gender myths and it will confirm it being so. BUT with that said you could still be having a boy :dance: (if thats what you want lol)Click to expand...

LOL, a girl will always be first prize :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

BabyAngelic said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
> Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11
> 
> I would love a little girl but doc said that it could be a boy because the heartbeat started slow and then got fast. Apparently with a girl it starts fast. .Click to expand...
> 
> Your doc must be old school because thats a myth! Its been debunked for quite some time now.
> I can actually attest to this with my own child, but read anywhere about gender myths and it will confirm it being so. BUT with that said you could still be having a boy :dance: (if thats what you want lol)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, a girl will always be first prize :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: yeah...im dreaming of a girl too :cloud9: lol


----------



## TeQuiero

I want a girl, it would be nice to have a girl to go with the 2 boys. But I'm not getting my hopes too high!


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> I want a girl, it would be nice to have a girl to go with the 2 boys. But I'm not getting my hopes too high!

haha yeah, i get that feeling...my intuition is a girl, but i dont think i'll ever be fully confident in that because it feels like an unattainable goal :rofl:
My intuition with my son was correct, guess i have 16 more weeks to find out if im right about this one. :wacko:

they say a mother intuition is like 75%-80% correct. 

Oh i have an idea!!! If the OP doesn't mind, we should all state our gut feeling about :pink: or :blue: (mark it on the front page) and then see if we are right! :D


----------



## ellitigg

Oh I love that idea Guppy! I have no feeling about boy or girl but if I had to go with one I'd say boy...no girl...no definitely boy lol


----------



## BabyAngelic

If I trust my intuition....it's a girl :blush:


----------



## TeQuiero

If I trust my body I would have to say :pink: I didn't get :sick: with either boy so hopefully :blush: :blush: :haha: Maybe we will all get lucky to get what we REALLY want!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LolaAnn

I'd quite like a girl tooooo... but most of all would love multiples!! Actually I just want it to be healthy I really don't mind.


----------



## aliwnec10

i actually want another boy. I would hate for my sons clothes to not be used again. Plus its less clutter and toys around the house if they're the same sex. lol. 

plus i'm scared of girls. All the little girls i know... watch out!


----------



## Wantabean

i think im having a :pink: but that could be wishful thinking coz i already have a boy lol xxx


----------



## suzielou3

I would love a girl, it would even us out a lil bit as i have a boy of 13 a girl (tomboy lol ) of 12 a boy of 10 then my surprise bundle which is a boy of 21 months, soooooo i would really like a girly girl....she has no say in the matter!!! But if this one is another boy then its good as i have most of the stuff already in blue.........i just want a text book pregnancy with a healthy baby at the end to love.......


----------



## amandad192

I don't know why but something is screaming GIIIRRRLLL at me.

I'd love twins girls!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I think we all would be thrilled with twins!! I would be so happy! My mother-in-law has never met our son, she already told my husband that we should have twins so that she can steal one! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Tink81

Hi can I join in too, found out 5 days ago, I think i am due on about the 24th according to fertility friend. 

This is my first ever bfp, after my first round of clomid, so I am hoping that everything goes to plan. 

Looking forward to supporting each other and all those valentines babies! :)


----------



## sparklez

OMG saw the midwife today and she said I was 8+2 and edd is 25th Jan!!! I'm in the wrong group :headspin: Will be staying here till the dating scan as it really doesn't feel like that far along, just got my head around being 7 weeks now jumped 9 days forwards!! at least not so long to wait for the scan :) will be sad if I need to move to another group though, really like it here! Will be telling family and friends tomorrow and I cant wait, will be so nice to be able to talk about it and I know so many people will be excited for us, can't wait to tell my mum, cousin and best friend. Have been super emotional today crying at the thought of telling ppl, etc, etc 

and whoever said about smells... i know it was a few pages back but wow I can smell all the bad stuff way too well!! can tell when the cat is using the litter tray from 4 room away :sick: Have to close the door!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Well, make sure that you aren't changing the litter.... leave that for DH to do!! :)


----------



## sparklez

TeQuiero said:


> Well, make sure that you aren't changing the litter.... leave that for DH to do!! :)


no way it's bad enough from this distance!!! have to do plenty of nagging to get it done as oh def not a fan lmao, deff one of the perks of pregnancy:laugh2:


----------



## navywife86

I would love a little girl :pink: but would be happy with a boy as long as they are healthy . Twins would be exciting but now drs insist you have a c section when you have twins and i want to deliver naturaly. But either way im on :cloud9: we have been trying for a year !


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hi ladies I'm due February 25th so far..I found out on 10 DPO with a very faint line...Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Junebugs

WOW, i am gone for a day and i have to go over like 10 pages of reading!!

So this morning i woke up to take a pee and as i was walking back to bed i got a SHARP pain in my uterus, it was so painful i lad down and had to call my DH to come home from work because i couldn't move. He rushed right home, i could feel the pain all the way into my back, i checked to see if i was having any bleeding and there was none. After trying for about 5mins. with my DH to get dressed i was finally able to walk to the car.

By the time i got the the hospital the pain was alot less but i was still so worried that something was wrong. After waiting for 8 hours and having blood and an ultrasound done, everything came back normal! The pain had gone away completely after about 1 hour ( only about 15 mins of the sever pain). 

I am measuring right where i should be, i saw the little heart flickering on the screen and the HR was 113. There was no blood noted in my uterus at all and my HCG are 83623. The DRs. could not explain what the pain was from but said as long as it was gone and i had no bleeding everything was fine!! :happydance:

I am so happy but still can't understand what it was from?


----------



## mrsraggle

Not just you *amandad192*, I like a few girls name but DH doesn't like any. We didn't pick Ellie's name until she was 2 days old as we just couldn't agree! A boy is likely to be Jacob Rivers, as this was the boys name we had picked if Ellie had been a boy!

*MrsNicols, jemmywoo84, BabyAngelic, twinkletoesxx, AveryATL, Hanawanabump, Tink81, Robertsgirl *- Welcome and Congrats!

So glad to hear everything is OK *Junebugs*. That must've been very scary.

I'm really not fussed what we have this time; girl or boy.Part of me would love a little sister for Eloise because I just had younger brothers, but I'm about 90% sure this is our last baby and it would be nice to have a little boy for DH :shrug:


----------



## Kirei

Hi, I'm due on the 15th Feb


----------



## mrsraggle

Kirei said:


> Hi, I'm due on the 15th Feb

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

Are we going to post everyone's guesses? I think that would be neat to see who was right :D


----------



## Jokerette

I am guessing (and sort of hoping) for a little girl :pink: !!! But OH wants a boy ;) we shall see!


----------



## Kirei

I'm hoping for a girl! My family all think I'll get a girl and DH is convinced it will be a clone of me. I've already thought of a name for a girl!


----------



## Junebugs

mrsraggle said:


> So glad to hear everything is OK *Junebugs*. That must've been very scary.

Thank mrsraggle, it was but i am so happy everything is ok !


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! I can't get over this thread! So many ladies due (and continuing to come in) in Feb! Fantastic!! Welcome everyone!!
> 
> I'm still not feeling all that much. My nipples are still fairly sore but my breasts are still barely sore. I think I'm a bit constipated. But other than that...I dunno. I'm trying to hold of from having a complete meltdown! LOL I just really wish they'd do HCG testing for me. *sigh*
> 
> Hey! Did you ask your dr. if he could do this for you because you have had a miscarrage in the pass? I don't see why they would just go right to the ultrasound, would they not have to do a HCG first to make sure your pregnant?
> 
> I know here they will not even do an ultrasound before doing and HCG to confirm you are pregnant for sure. (i know the HPT are 99% but the dr. want more proof here.)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm a military dependent. On this base, when you get pg, you call the clinic and they do a one-time blood test (no checking of HCG) just to confirm whether or not you are pg. Then they put in a referral for you to be seen by a doctor off base. When I went my last pregnancy, they did a urine pg test to TRIPLE check. Then they checked me over. I only got an ultrasound that time because the room was free. I was about 10.5 weeks and it was my first time being seen by him. This time it's all been the same except that I'll see the doc at 8 weeks. So, no, they won't do the HCG to confirm. Just a one time blood test and then the urine.Click to expand...

That's to bad.... i know how bad you want to know what is going on and i understand that.


----------



## ArmyOfUs

Hello Ladies,
I think I'm due around the 22nd of February...........How exciting!!!
Congrats to all fellow February ladies.


----------



## mrsraggle

ArmyOfUs said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I think I'm due around the 22nd of February...........How exciting!!!
> Congrats to all fellow February ladies.

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## amandad192

mrsraggle said:


> Not just you *amandad192*, I like a few girls name but DH doesn't like any. We didn't pick Ellie's name until she was 2 days old as we just couldn't agree! A boy is likely to be Jacob Rivers, as this was the boys name we had picked if Ellie had been a boy!

I LOVE the name Jacob but OH hates it. I like it after my first cat obviosly called Jacob/Jake. He died in my mum's arms after my evil neighbour poisoned him:cry:

I also like Felix after seeing a little boy on TV YEARS ago. OH has put his foot down on that one though because we have 4 cats and people would just think I'm a nutter:dohh:


----------



## mrsraggle

amandad192 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Not just you *amandad192*, I like a few girls name but DH doesn't like any. We didn't pick Ellie's name until she was 2 days old as we just couldn't agree! A boy is likely to be Jacob Rivers, as this was the boys name we had picked if Ellie had been a boy!
> 
> I LOVE the name Jacob but OH hates it. I like it after my first cat obviosly called Jacob/Jake. He died in my mum's arms after my evil neighbour poisoned him:cry:
> 
> I also like Felix after seeing a little boy on TV YEARS ago. OH has put his foot down on that one though because we have 4 cats and people would just think I'm a nutter:dohh:Click to expand...

Aww poor kitty! :nope: DH had a dream when I was 12 weeks gone with Ellie and woke up to tell me Jacob was our boys name! I've tried suggesting other boys names but he won't sway from it! Felix does strike me as a pet name BUT I've heard of some boys with that name too so it's probably more acceptable these days :thumbup:.


----------



## saphire76

BabyAngelic said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
> Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11
> 
> I would love a little girl but doc said that it could be a boy because the heartbeat started slow and then got fast. Apparently with a girl it starts fast. Hubby had a big grin on his face when he heard it could be a boy :haha: but either way we both just want a healthy :baby: regardless of whether it's a girl or boy. This is our first baby and this whole experience is getting better and better everyday:cloud9:
> We are planning on telling our parents about the baby this weekend. They are going to be so excited, this will be my parent's first grandchild.Click to expand...





My son was over 149 every time!! Thought for sure that fast was a girl.....nope boy!


----------



## tiger

jesse's HB was always over 150, never below so that theory is wrong lol.
i would love a girl, but with DH's family history, i doubt its going to happen, so i say im having a boy lol.
BUT according to the shettles method im having a girl .


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Could you remove my name from the list please? :cry: Thank you.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Nicoleoleole said:


> Could you remove my name from the list please? :cry: Thank you.

I'm so sorry sweet heart :hugs: If you need to talk I'm here for you.


----------



## Guppy051708

Robertsgirl said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Could you remove my name from the list please? :cry: Thank you.
> 
> I'm so sorry sweet heart :hugs: If you need to talk I'm here for you.Click to expand...

:cry: So sorry friend :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Not just you *amandad192*, I like a few girls name but DH doesn't like any. We didn't pick Ellie's name until she was 2 days old as we just couldn't agree! A boy is likely to be Jacob Rivers, as this was the boys name we had picked if Ellie had been a boy!
> 
> 
> 
> I also like Felix after seeing a little boy on TV YEARS ago. OH has put his foot down on that one though because we have 4 cats and people would just think I'm a nutter:dohh:Click to expand...

Felix actually made our top list this time! I love it! I think it stands for "happy"-which if any of our kids our like our son then that would be VERY fitting! He is a very happy-go-lucky boy...hopefully i dont get any of satans spawns for having such an easy going baby right now :rofl: jk
Our three top boys names are Felix, Shiloh, and Elliot. But we have decided on Elliot :D
For girls, we liked quite a few, but Lenah (LEE-nah) has stuck with us since the first pregnancy, so thats that :smug: lol


----------



## saphire76

My 4 your old son has decided we are having a girl! Kinda hoping he's right lol. One of each would be awesome :) 

Hope you all are feeling well!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Nicoleoleole said:


> Could you remove my name from the list please? :cry: Thank you.

I'm so sorry :( I hope you feel well again soon. :hug:


----------



## Wantabean

to the guys with cats- your not metn to touch the litter tray because of toxoplasms(?) they can have a bad effect on the baby. i might have accidently convinved OH( a nurse btw`lol) that its the same for puppy poo in my last pregnancy lol :rofl: i made him clean it up al the time lol but it just smelled so bad lol he was even convinced that she only done the toilet when he was home lol i cleaned it but didnt tell him hehehe

nicole= :hugs: im so sorry xxx


----------



## amandad192

Wantabean said:


> to the guys with cats- your not metn to touch the litter tray because of toxoplasms(?) they can have a bad effect on the baby. *i might have accidently convinved OH( a nurse btw`lol) that its the same for puppy poo in my last pregnancy lol *:rofl: i made him clean it up al the time lol but it just smelled so bad lol he was even convinced that she only done the toilet when he was home lol i cleaned it but didnt tell him hehehe
> 
> nicole= :hugs: im so sorry xxx

I'm sure I read in my bounty book that it is the same with dog poo. And soil.
:thumbup:


----------



## topsy

The NHS calculator thingy is saying the 25th feb for me :) please can I be added to the list please girls? :) Thanks.

xxxx


----------



## BabyAngelic

mrsraggle said:


> Not just you *amandad192*, I like a few girls name but DH doesn't like any. We didn't pick Ellie's name until she was 2 days old as we just couldn't agree! A boy is likely to be Jacob Rivers, as this was the boys name we had picked if Ellie had been a boy!
> 
> *MrsNicols, jemmywoo84, BabyAngelic, twinkletoesxx, AveryATL, Hanawanabump, Tink81, Robertsgirl *- Welcome and Congrats!
> 
> So glad to hear everything is OK *Junebugs*. That must've been very scary.
> 
> I'm really not fussed what we have this time; girl or boy.Part of me would love a little sister for Eloise because I just had younger brothers, but I'm about 90% sure this is our last baby and it would be nice to have a little boy for DH :shrug:

Thanks for adding me to the 9th Mrsraggle. Please remove me from the 1st. The doc has moved my edd to the 9th


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome new ladies! 

Nicole - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Junebugs - whoa! That sounds scary. I'm so glad you're ok now. Strangely enough I had a stabbing pain when I was turning over in bed last night but it only lasted a few seconds so I'm hoping there's no issues.


----------



## OliveLove

I'm getting close to week six and I'm beginning to feel queasy! I usually eat a big breakfast and now thinking about it makes me djeinccifnckslamx.

Does anybody actually throw up or just keep feeling nauseous?

P.S. There should be a "nauseous smiley", was searching for one ;)


----------



## TeQuiero

*OliveLove* I haven't thrown up yet. But, I have been soooo nauseous, and it has kept me from eating very much (even if I am very hungry).


----------



## Ladybug1

Junebugs said:


> WOW, i am gone for a day and i have to go over like 10 pages of reading!!
> 
> So this morning i woke up to take a pee and as i was walking back to bed i got a SHARP pain in my uterus, it was so painful i lad down and had to call my DH to come home from work because i couldn't move. He rushed right home, i could feel the pain all the way into my back, i checked to see if i was having any bleeding and there was none. After trying for about 5mins. with my DH to get dressed i was finally able to walk to the car.
> 
> By the time i got the the hospital the pain was alot less but i was still so worried that something was wrong. After waiting for 8 hours and having blood and an ultrasound done, everything came back normal! The pain had gone away completely after about 1 hour ( only about 15 mins of the sever pain).
> 
> I am measuring right where i should be, i saw the little heart flickering on the screen and the HR was 113. There was no blood noted in my uterus at all and my HCG are 83623. The DRs. could not explain what the pain was from but said as long as it was gone and i had no bleeding everything was fine!! :happydance:
> 
> I am so happy but still can't understand what it was from?

Phew! Glad everything was okay. I get sharp pains once in awhile, but usually when I get up too fast or wrong way, and it lasts for a few minutes. I personally think it is your muscles stretching, pulled etc. You saw the heartbeat which is great (isn't it neat to see though :)).


----------



## Ladybug1

Nicoleoleole said:


> Could you remove my name from the list please? :cry: Thank you.

:(. So sorry... :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

*Nicoleoleole *- So sorry :hugs:
*topsy *- Welcome and congrats!
*BabyAngelic *- Done! :flower:


----------



## natty1985

OliveLove said:


> I'm getting close to week six and I'm beginning to feel queasy! I usually eat a big breakfast and now thinking about it makes me djeinccifnckslamx.
> 
> Does anybody actually throw up or just keep feeling nauseous?
> 
> P.S. There should be a "nauseous smiley", was searching for one ;)

I threw up with both previous pregnancies every day without fail until about 30 weeks LOl, then i started getting heartburn that bad at night i was throwing up acid at 2am in the moning!!! I wish i was one of these people that just felt sick , with me its always a quick dash to the toilet :(


----------



## mrsraggle

natty1985 said:


> OliveLove said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting close to week six and I'm beginning to feel queasy! I usually eat a big breakfast and now thinking about it makes me djeinccifnckslamx.
> 
> Does anybody actually throw up or just keep feeling nauseous?
> 
> P.S. There should be a "nauseous smiley", was searching for one ;)
> 
> I threw up with both previous pregnancies every day without fail until about 30 weeks LOl, then i started getting heartburn that bad at night i was throwing up acid at 2am in the moning!!! I wish i was one of these people that just felt sick , with me its always a quick dash to the toilet :(Click to expand...

I've always thrown up too. Last time right up to I gave birth, so I'm hoping this time it stops sooner!


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! We have been so busy and i am finally getting a break!
We our closing on our first house next Monday (like a week from now), and we currently live in a 3 floor townhouse (finished attic), so its taking forever to pack things up! Not to mention we need to deep clean it and such for future tenets to come and tour the place...i really hope they can get someone in here asap otherwise we have to pay rent and our mortgage :( ...anyways, my baby is being a sleeping angel, so i better take advantage!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning!! I'm 7 weeks today and still not really feeling pregnant. *sigh* How's everyone else doing??


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey ladies can i join?

My EDD is 21st Feb. This is my first baby and i am soooo nervous! x


----------



## kittiekat

Hi ladies,

Can I join? Due 29th Feb 2012 so this little one will officially get a birthday every four years if they arrive on time lol!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amandad192

I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mrsraggle

Jenny Penn said:


> Hey ladies can i join?
> 
> My EDD is 21st Feb. This is my first baby and i am soooo nervous! x

Welcome and congrats! :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

kittiekat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? Due 29th Feb 2012 so this little one will officially get a birthday every four years if they arrive on time lol!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Ah ha!! I was wondering when our first leap year due date would join!! Welcome and congratulations! :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

amandad192 said:


> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:

Totally know how you feel :hugs: I hope it passes sooner rather than later for you xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Make sure you take B6! It may not rid it all, but MS is highly linked to a Vitamin B deficency. Take 25mg of B6 3x per day. After a few days (maybe even sooner) you will see the MS dissolve or at least be a little less. Authentic ginger is good too :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

Vitamin B6 occurs naturally in lots of good stuff like bran flakes, baked potatoes, bananas, long grain brown rice and avocado. Try some of those too :) Hope you find something that helps!


----------



## babyclements

amandad192 said:


> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:

try sipping milk, it will help with the stomach acid and as gross as it sounds is almost relieving when you do puke it up! Beats stomach acid!!


----------



## mom and ttc

think i am having a boy... maybe just wishful since we have a girl..


----------



## kbkb

Junebugs said:


> WOW, i am gone for a day and i have to go over like 10 pages of reading!!
> 
> So this morning i woke up to take a pee and as i was walking back to bed i got a SHARP pain in my uterus, it was so painful i lad down and had to call my DH to come home from work because i couldn't move. He rushed right home, i could feel the pain all the way into my back, i checked to see if i was having any bleeding and there was none. After trying for about 5mins. with my DH to get dressed i was finally able to walk to the car.
> 
> By the time i got the the hospital the pain was alot less but i was still so worried that something was wrong. After waiting for 8 hours and having blood and an ultrasound done, everything came back normal! The pain had gone away completely after about 1 hour ( only about 15 mins of the sever pain).
> 
> I am measuring right where i should be, i saw the little heart flickering on the screen and the HR was 113. There was no blood noted in my uterus at all and my HCG are 83623. The DRs. could not explain what the pain was from but said as long as it was gone and i had no bleeding everything was fine!! :happydance:
> 
> I am so happy but still can't understand what it was from?

terrible ordeal! hope all is well now...i can understand.it would freak anyone out!


----------



## kbkb

saphire76 said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> BabyAngelic- :wave: could be a girl? 140 and over is supposed to be a girl heart beat....what do you want?
> Avery- Hi!! welcome...Me too Feb 14 (per doc), though per LMP is Feb 11
> 
> I would love a little girl but doc said that it could be a boy because the heartbeat started slow and then got fast. Apparently with a girl it starts fast. Hubby had a big grin on his face when he heard it could be a boy :haha: but either way we both just want a healthy :baby: regardless of whether it's a girl or boy. This is our first baby and this whole experience is getting better and better everyday:cloud9:
> We are planning on telling our parents about the baby this weekend. They are going to be so excited, this will be my parent's first grandchild.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son was over 149 every time!! Thought for sure that fast was a girl.....nope boy!Click to expand...


Oh, wow! so it is another of those old wives' tales? Interesting what you learn once you talk to people who've already had children before.I definitely think I am having a boy, though OH thinks girl and so does the Chinese calendar...Let me predict BOY for now :)


----------



## kbkb

OliveLove said:


> I'm getting close to week six and I'm beginning to feel queasy! I usually eat a big breakfast and now thinking about it makes me djeinccifnckslamx.
> 
> Does anybody actually throw up or just keep feeling nauseous?
> 
> P.S. There should be a "nauseous smiley", was searching for one ;)

:wave: Olive! I am nauseated to my gills all day long but never throw up (except once)....I guess, not a bad thing, at least you're keeping the nutrition in , though you feel like crap.

Yes and just like you ,I am a big breakfast girl but the thought of ANY food makes me go YUCK these days. I am revulsed by any food in general. WHO said pregnancy was about cravings? :dohh: not mine!

Bananas make me feel better...they get rid of that non stop push out feeling in my throat..


----------



## kbkb

Nicoleoleole said:


> Could you remove my name from the list please? :cry: Thank you.

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

babyclements said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> try sipping milk, it will help with the stomach acid and as gross as it sounds is almost relieving when you do puke it up! Beats stomach acid!!Click to expand...

Eww, Never mind throwing up...drinking milk sounds gross!!

Will it still have the same effect if I add some nesquick d'ya reckon?


----------



## Amethyste

Funny there is lots of babies on the 14th !!!


----------



## topsy

Hi girls

I did another test when i was bursting for a wee at 5.50 am this morning and my line on the cheap tests are definitely getting darker :)

amandad192 sorry you are feeling sick, i haven't read through the whole thread, so it may have been mentioned ( sorry if it has!) and I have never been pregnant before so i don't know if they definitely work, but my friend got the travel sickness bands that you wear on your wrists, she swore they helped her, she had about 3 pairs of them, one at work, home and in the car! Don't know maybe worth a try, she got hers from boots.

The chinese gender calendar predicted boy for me.My mum and OH think girl!well one of them have to be right! LOL! i am not sure when i was in tesco looking at the clothes, i was drawn to the girls stuff. Who knows, we definitely want to find out if we can at our 20 ish week scan.

Hope everyone has a good day XXX


----------



## babyclements

amandad192 said:


> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> try sipping milk, it will help with the stomach acid and as gross as it sounds is almost relieving when you do puke it up! Beats stomach acid!!Click to expand...
> 
> Eww, Never mind throwing up...drinking milk sounds gross!!
> 
> Will it still have the same effect if I add some nesquick d'ya reckon?Click to expand...


LOL! I know what you mean, I don't want cereal and couldnt figure why and mu hubby asked me if I wanted a glass of milk I was like eww no, (normally I like milk) I decided to taste it and it tasted like fish to me :O so milk is not my friend at the moment! Nesquick will work just the same, anything that has a milk basis, even yougurt will help!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Girls i seem to behaving the opposite problem to u all cause i just want to eat all the time, i eat then an hour later feel starving again! I hope the morning sickness kicks in soon or i am going to be a whale lol Any one else having this problem? x


----------



## amandad192

Jenny Penn said:


> Girls i seem to behaving the opposite problem to u all cause i just want to eat all the time, i eat then an hour later feel starving again! I hope the morning sickness kicks in soon or i am going to be a whale lol Any one else having this problem? x

Yes I'm hungry all the time even though I'm sick.
I've noticed that if I'm not sick until about an hour after eating..that I just bring up acid. Food is going through me so fast.
I'm surviving the day eating LOADS of bread, I've eaten like an entire loaf today.

Food shopping coming tesday so I have some nesquick and B6 on order. Hopefully together they will save me!


----------



## ali...cat

Hi, Hope you don't mind me joining. Congrats to all! I got my BFP over a week ago, but been too scared to celebrate as had mmc last...but (although still scared) getting v excited! My due date is either 19th feb (Ov date) or 24th Feb (LMP).

I too am starving all of the time! Felt a bit sick this morning, but that was it! 

H&H 9 months to us all x


----------



## Julia323

Just checking in, I missed a LOT in a few days! Hope everyone is overall feeling well :)

I feel like garbage today. I want to eat, but the idea grosses me out. I also have a weird cramp yesterday and today on the right side. Not a bad cramp, just an odd one.


----------



## 060609

Hi Ladies!! Congrats to you all!!

Hope you don't mind if I join you here. I just found out yesterday that I'm expecting! My EDD is Feb 28, 2012!

Hope everyone is doing well! First tri stinks (sickness, worrying) but for most it does get better!! For my first pregnancy, first tri was the hardest part.....until I gave birth, lol.


----------



## TeQuiero

So I have discovered that one thing that I can eat is raw veggies with a little ranch.... but then I eat soooo much and I feel bloated!! But at least I can eat something and it is semi-healthy!!


Welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## Diana5241

Welcome to all the new members! February is going to be a busy month!

My stomach is driving me nuts. One minute I'm starving, stomach growling and the whole deal. Then after a few bites I start feeling overly full and put-off from eating. Doesn't really matter what I make, it happens every time. Anyone else notice something like this?


----------



## suzielou3

Jenny Penn said:


> Girls i seem to behaving the opposite problem to u all cause i just want to eat all the time, i eat then an hour later feel starving again! I hope the morning sickness kicks in soon or i am going to be a whale lol Any one else having this problem? x


I am exactly the same, i cant stop eating. This pregnancy is nothing like my previous 4 i never wanted to eat, i did enquire over in the twin section, weather that was a sign of multiples!!! I have been having dreams that im having twins too, its all very strange........lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, lately i have been feeling like super pregnant...i have no idea why. Sometimes i swear that maybe my last AF wasn't really AF and maybe it was just some abnormal heavy bleed or something and that my fertile EW CM i had that i thought was ov. wasn't :rofl: i just feel so pregnant. Like my uterus area feels like it did when i was like 4 months preggo with my son. I dont get it. I know i am correct on ovulation and everything, but i swear, sometimes i feel way more pregnant, or i have twins. IDK, is this happeneing to any other preggie ladies that already have children?


----------



## TeQuiero

I feel that way, but I have been told that happens because I have already had a child/children before this pregnancy.


----------



## mrsraggle

I don't feel like that yet. I have loads of bloat but I'm a big big girl anyway so noone will particularly notice :)


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congrats ali...cat and 060609 x


----------



## VegtaBully

I found out yesterday that my very first boyfriend is expecting his first the same week as me. How weird! I'm not telling everyone yet, though. I'd love to tell people when I'm home visiting in two weeks, but I probably won't.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ How ironic!


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, lately i have been feeling like super pregnant...i have no idea why. Sometimes i swear that maybe my last AF wasn't really AF and maybe it was just some abnormal heavy bleed or something and that my fertile EW CM i had that i thought was ov. wasn't :rofl: i just feel so pregnant. Like my uterus area feels like it did when i was like 4 months preggo with my son. I dont get it. I know i am correct on ovulation and everything, but i swear, sometimes i feel way more pregnant, or i have twins. IDK, is this happeneing to any other preggie ladies that already have children?

i feel like this, im starting to think im further along then i actually think but its not possible going by my lmp ? i just feel much further along. and ive had exactly 21 people now come out and tell me they have a feeling im having twins. how weird lol. but i wont find out until my scan ! i have an appt on wednesday for bloods and paperwork etc and will probably book my scan then. i have a feeling ill have one around 8-9weeks


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, lately i have been feeling like super pregnant...i have no idea why. Sometimes i swear that maybe my last AF wasn't really AF and maybe it was just some abnormal heavy bleed or something and that my fertile EW CM i had that i thought was ov. wasn't :rofl: i just feel so pregnant. Like my uterus area feels like it did when i was like 4 months preggo with my son. I dont get it. I know i am correct on ovulation and everything, but i swear, sometimes i feel way more pregnant, or i have twins. IDK, is this happeneing to any other preggie ladies that already have children?
> 
> i feel like this, im starting to think im further along then i actually think but its not possible going by my lmp ? i just feel much further along. and ive had exactly 21 people now come out and tell me they have a feeling im having twins. how weird lol. but i wont find out until my scan ! i have an appt on wednesday for bloods and paperwork etc and will probably book my scan then. i have a feeling ill have one around 8-9weeksClick to expand...

I have my suspects, for myself, about twins as well. I dont know...maybe im way off, but i really hope the birth center does an early scan!


----------



## tiger

so do i! i just want to know if im having twins or not now !! i dont think i am, but so many people are telling me they have feelings that i am. its so odd


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah i doubt i am too...but sort of will second guess it until i know for sure. :blush:


----------



## tiger

same with me, i dont think i am, but im always going to have that thought in my head until my scan now !! 
is anyone else feeling weird stuff in their belly? i keep feeling things like little bubbles popping in my belly, and like my belly is having a little spasm for a few seconds. its starting to get really weird.


----------



## Guppy051708

I have those spasm type things...they sort of feel like flutters, but i know its not actually the baby (one because its too early) but two because i have had them since giving birth. I call that my "utero man" :rofl: apparently its common and its just your uterus. I had it all the time between this pregnancy and the last.


----------



## saphire76

I feel you guys cause I feel all sorts of weird stuff in my belly this time. Idk maybe because this is mynsecond child and I've felt it all before idk. US on wed I can't wait.
My son too is saying were having a boy and a girl lol weird I'm pretty sure if I was at ,y 4 week scan they would have seen more than thickening.
Feel good ladies


----------



## TeQuiero

I feel a kind of thumping, but I just always tell myself that I going crazy  I would love to have twins, but I think that my poor hubby would go absolutely insane!! I have had dreams every night since before I got my :bfp: about twins.... my uncle says I should be having triplets!


----------



## Guppy051708

T r i p l e t s ! :shock: That would be madness!

I think twins would be easier to handle if they were your first, but if you had one single baby for the first and multiples for the second, i suspect twins to be a bit more challenging. At least if you had twins the first time around, it would be like a breeze when you only had one the next!


----------



## SweetJennie

I would love love love to have twins. And their are so many twins throughout my family that I have my fingers crossed lol.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

babyclements said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> try sipping milk, it will help with the stomach acid and as gross as it sounds is almost relieving when you do puke it up! Beats stomach acid!!Click to expand...
> 
> Eww, Never mind throwing up...drinking milk sounds gross!!
> 
> Will it still have the same effect if I add some nesquick d'ya reckon?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! I know what you mean, I don't want cereal and couldnt figure why and mu hubby asked me if I wanted a glass of milk I was like eww no, (normally I like milk) I decided to taste it and it tasted like fish to me :O so milk is not my friend at the moment! Nesquick will work just the same, anything that has a milk basis, even yougurt will help!Click to expand...

Check the milk. They've started putting Omega 3 in a LOT of milk...which is Fish Oil. *gag* My mom grabbed some of her normal milk without realizing they'd added it and it tasted like fish too. It could just be the milk you have!


----------



## honey08

:hi: im having a scan/bloods/urine taken 2day (not sure if they wud see anything on a scan) this is cos for the past wk ive had a stitch pain in my right hand side :? and hoping they can rule out eptopic :cry:

also ive waken up at 4am everyday for a wk .. anyone eles not sleeping ?i look like a zombie ! x


----------



## tiger

i never felt the popping or flutters with jesse this early but it is wayyyyyy too early to be the baby so must just be the uterus growing faster because ive already had one .


----------



## Josefin

Today I have very much morning sicknes. Not in the morning, but all day so far. I now i wanted it last week but now i think it could really be a little easier. Well, as long as i don't throw up I'm happy;)


----------



## tiger

ive avoided morning sickness so far but it didnt start with jesse until 6 weeks, i hope i dont get it ! was horrific last time


----------



## amandad192

JohnsPrincess said:


> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> try sipping milk, it will help with the stomach acid and as gross as it sounds is almost relieving when you do puke it up! Beats stomach acid!!Click to expand...
> 
> Eww, Never mind throwing up...drinking milk sounds gross!!
> 
> Will it still have the same effect if I add some nesquick d'ya reckon?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! I know what you mean, I don't want cereal and couldnt figure why and mu hubby asked me if I wanted a glass of milk I was like eww no, (normally I like milk) I decided to taste it and it tasted like fish to me :O so milk is not my friend at the moment! Nesquick will work just the same, anything that has a milk basis, even yougurt will help!Click to expand...
> 
> Check the milk. They've started putting Omega 3 in a LOT of milk...which is Fish Oil. *gag* My mom grabbed some of her normal milk without realizing they'd added it and it tasted like fish too. It could just be the milk you have!Click to expand...

It's nothing funky with the milk. I just don't like milk. I can drink milk in tea and can have milk on cereal but I can't drink a glass of milk. :sick:


----------



## suzielou3

I dont normally like milk, but when im pg i crave it......maybe just try it with nesquik/crusha might help a lil xx


----------



## Julia323

I'm glad I'm not the only one considering that it may be twins! For me though, the idea scares me so bad! I really only think I'm ready for ONE baby right now! Especially for our first.

I'm really uncomfortable today, not feeling ill, but cramping. It feels a bit like everything is being pulled and stretched. I've also been feeling those pops and flutters you guys have been talking about, which I assume is my uterus because I know it's way too early for baby!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im undecided about twins...I think it would be fun to dress them and stuff...but after all the hype...i think it would be challenging. With that said, i dont think God gives us more than we can handle, so if i were to have multiples then i trust that i am fully capable of loving on them and such. And if i end up with one baby, then God must think thats all i can handle. complete trust factor for me.


----------



## KjConard

Ugh, I think MS is starting to kick in. I've been so incredibly nauseas the past few days it's horrible! I can hardly choke anything down and nothing sounds good to me. I will make something and then the smell will be so off putting, I can't eat it! Luckily I haven't thrown up yet, but have been close many times. Any food suggestions? I think I'm ready for second tri to start! : )

On a positive note, I went to the doctors on Friday and she thought she could see the heartbeat on the monitor which was really exciting since this is our fist baby! They also moved up my due date one week, but I think they are wrong since they are going off my LMP and I'm going off ovulation...so, I'm sticking with my ovulation date!


----------



## Guppy051708

Take 25mg of B6 3x per day. You may not notice a difference right away but eventually you will notice a decrease, if not stopping altogether (just depends on a lot of factors). Anyways, MS is HIGHLY linked to a vitamin B deficiency-which pregnant women need lots of Vit B...and the prenatal does NOT supply enough vit B :dohh: Go figure.


----------



## TeQuiero

Yesterday my youngest son started to get bumps that we at first thought might have been another food allergy... but now it is looking like they are the chicken pox. Off to the dr we go (again) :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh no! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well, so much to read and catch up on. I am feeling truly horrible, it hit me full on this morning, and nearly passed out in my shower, i actually had to sit down in it to wash my hair!:nope: Think I'm going to have to take snacks to bed with me so i have something to eat before i move in the morning. its going to be a challenge to find something for dinner tonight thats for sure, cant think of one acceptable food right now, yuck:cry:
yep am generally feeling quite sorry for myself here, hope youre all ok xx


----------



## TeQuiero

Thank you. I hope that the doctor says i should be okay to be around him, since I have already had them. BUT if not, at least my mom said she would watch him!! Thank goodness for family!


----------



## TeQuiero

pixiepower said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well, so much to read and catch up on. I am feeling truly horrible, it hit me full on this morning, and nearly passed out in my shower, i actually had to sit down in it to wash my hair!:nope: Think I'm going to have to take snacks to bed with me so i have something to eat before i move in the morning. its going to be a challenge to find something for dinner tonight thats for sure, cant think of one acceptable food right now, yuck:cry:
> yep am generally feeling quite sorry for myself here, hope youre all ok xx

I'm sorry, I know that it is not a fun feeling!! I have, thankfully, been able to eat a little bit more the last 2 days or so.... but still not a lot!! KMFX that the MS will pass quickly for all of us!! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

amandad192 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to feeling crap again. I can't stop throwing up. I puke if I eat, I puke if I don't. I can't win. I'm bringing up sooo much stomach acid. It's horrible. My mouth still tastes gross even after brushing and mouthwash. I can't wait for this to go the hell away!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> try sipping milk, it will help with the stomach acid and as gross as it sounds is almost relieving when you do puke it up! Beats stomach acid!!Click to expand...
> 
> Eww, Never mind throwing up...drinking milk sounds gross!!
> 
> Will it still have the same effect if I add some nesquick d'ya reckon?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! I know what you mean, I don't want cereal and couldnt figure why and mu hubby asked me if I wanted a glass of milk I was like eww no, (normally I like milk) I decided to taste it and it tasted like fish to me :O so milk is not my friend at the moment! Nesquick will work just the same, anything that has a milk basis, even yougurt will help!Click to expand...
> 
> Check the milk. They've started putting Omega 3 in a LOT of milk...which is Fish Oil. *gag* My mom grabbed some of her normal milk without realizing they'd added it and it tasted like fish too. It could just be the milk you have!Click to expand...
> 
> It's nothing funky with the milk. I just don't like milk. I can drink milk in tea and can have milk on cereal but I can't drink a glass of milk. :sick:Click to expand...

Lol, that was really meant for babyclements because she said the milk she tired tasted like fish! Which could be because of the Omega 3 a lot of companies seem to be adding. I make sure I get it without that! It's pretty nasty.


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Thank you. I hope that the doctor says i should be okay to be around him, since I have already had them. BUT if not, at least my mom said she would watch him!! Thank goodness for family!

im sure it will be okay, but really it wouldn't matter if he was away from you or not because you have already been exposed to his illness. Your body actually holds the illenss for a few days before you actually start getting symptoms, so you not being around him wont make a difference. But yes, family is a good thing! It sucks not having them around. We relocated to New Hampshire (originally from Pennsylvania) so i think ppl are so blessed to have their families with stuff like that!


----------



## kirstensheep

Im due on the 10th Feb :)


----------



## monkeydo

I tried to go food shopping in the supermarket today, it was really hard because even the idea of the taste of some things made me feel gippy - I normally love bananas but I picked up a bunch and immediately felt like I was gonna vom, wierd!


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome kirstensheep and congrats!

Hi girls! I've been feeling OK the last couple of days; my daughter has been sleeping amazingly well and it's made SUCH a difference. Still vomitting first thing but no nausea after that so I've been busy and active and it's really cheered up my mood!

I've also had flutters. I figure it's my womb growing etc. Didn't feel Ellie kick until 20+2 so I'm not hoping to feel much, much sooner this time!


----------



## VegtaBully

My step-children are visiting for two weeks, and while they wear me out, I'm definitely loving the designated daily nap time!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: Nice.


----------



## firstbaby25

Hey I'm Jaynie! Will read this thread properly tomorrow! I just wanted to take the vacant 26th spot :cloud9: 4w1d found out today due 26th Feb 2012! Hopefully talk more tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## mrsraggle

firstbaby25 said:


> Hey I'm Jaynie! Will read this thread properly tomorrow! I just wanted to take the vacant 26th spot :cloud9: 4w1d found out today due 26th Feb 2012! Hopefully talk more tomorrow :cloud9:

Welcome and congratulations!!

We just need a taker for 27th Feb and we've got a full house!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks... Worrying about lack of symptoms... Nothing unusual. Look forward to reading about you all tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

welcome to everyone. im so suprised by the amount of people we have here! there were no where near this many people in my last group for the march mums of 2010. unless they just stopped coming on the thread which is likely lol .i did the gender prediction thing and i got a girl! i really hope that its true (altho i would love a little boy aswelll). DH has NO girls born into the family and there are 14 of them ! lol


----------



## Junebugs

Hey All !! 
I was away this weekend and again i need to catch up on 15 pages of reading!! lol! 
i hope everyone is doing well, my breast pain has started to go away again ( they were hurting all last week). Yesterday was the first morning i got up and did feel sick but this morning it came back full force! I haven't been having anymore cramping after that last time... other then that everything is about the same!


----------



## ellitigg

Welcome kirstensheep and Jaynie! 

Still feeling ok ish though I've felt a bit like something was stuck in my throat the last couple of days and food isn't really doing it for me. I'm hungry but then like urgh..


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks for lovely welcomes! I have cramps too - are they super normal? I have been predicted (Chinese gender prediction) andim not bothered what bebe is as long it's sticky :dust: for all February :baby:s :cloud9:

Any other first time Mum's?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks for lovely welcomes! I have cramps too - are they super normal? I have been predicted (Chinese gender prediction) andim not bothered what bebe is as long it's sticky :dust: for all February :baby:s :cloud9:
> 
> Any other first time Mum's?

I had cramps right around when AF was due for a couple days - totally normal! And I'm a first time mom, too!


----------



## firstbaby25

:yipee: I'm nervous and excited all at the same but I am going to read about you all tomorrow. Looking forward to hopefully spending the next 9 months with you all!


----------



## gemzy

Hi can I join you all? had a very big shock tonight and we have a little surprise beany, deleted my old bnb account last week (gossipgirly) to focus on uni and now I wish I hadnt if Id have known this!!


----------



## tiger

hi gemzy ! welcome :hugs:


----------



## gemzy

think im due around the 16th xx


----------



## Guppy051708

gemzy said:


> think im due around the 16th xx

Hi friend! :wave:


----------



## gemzy

Hi :) xx


----------



## navywife86

Hope everyone is doing well ! Its so hard to keep up if you dont read this every few hours. Today I got sick but it didnt last long I was cleaning out the fridge and my DH left something in the very back and it made me sick and i was very drained today couldnt get motivated but other then that im doing good hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## saphire76

firstbaby25 said:


> :yipee: I'm nervous and excited all at the same but I am going to read about you all tomorrow. Looking forward to hopefully spending the next 9 months with you all!



It's my second and I'm still nervous and excited.
Glad your here. 
H & H
Heather


----------



## Robertsgirl

Wow this thread has grown fast..Went and had a clinic test done, they think my due date is closer to the 19th I'll have an a/s in a week or two and that will be a better date. My nausea has really faded on me I'm a little worried about that.. I feel fat though, I gained 5 lbs :( I'm gonna try not to snack in the pm as much..I'm very tired and I have not been sleeping well, I have also been having crazy dreams...Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## MaybBaby

According to online predictions im due feb 16th - deffo be called cherubs!! Hi everyone stick beans and h&h 9 months for us all! Xxx


----------



## BabyAngelic

firstbaby25 said:


> Thanks for lovely welcomes! I have cramps too - are they super normal? I have been predicted (Chinese gender prediction) andim not bothered what bebe is as long it's sticky :dust: for all February :baby:s :cloud9:
> 
> Any other first time Mum's?

I'm a first time Mum. I'm feeling pretty awesome right now. Have on and off bouts of nausea but nothing too hectic. The sore boobs is the only thing getting to me. Apart from that, I feel great :cloud9:


----------



## hopeforamirac

does anyone else get a weird bubbling popping feeling in the very bottom of your tummy, obviously its way to early to be bubs, i normally get this feeling around ovulation time but i have been having it lots the last few days and i really hope its not a bad sign.


----------



## firstbaby25

well thing is i don't know what's pregnancy related and what's in my head. I can't sleep, I have sore boobs, lost the appetite even when hungry (can't decide what I want), cramps but no nausea (time for that yet). Congratulations... Hope we all get to have scan piccies and share them and everything!


----------



## firstbaby25

hopeforamirac - I have no popping but loads of sharp pains and cramps. No blood and still pregnant.

Q if I got 1 - 2 on a digi last night when should I use the other one and hope that the reading has gone up?? It's so very stressful is all this!


----------



## gemzy

im having quite a few cramps and sore boobs I think I know the popping sensation you mean too, im also getting heartburn of everything I eat! This is too early goddamit lol! suffered terrible late on in my last pregnancy x


----------



## Josefin

Oh god! Today i have experienced the worst MS ever! I didn't throw up but almost. Can't the following 6 weeks be over by now?! I really don't know how I'm gonna survive on vacation in 2 weeks! Hope it getts better, but probably not very soon since I'm only 6week pregant.


----------



## gemzy

lol i hate to tell u this but with libby I had ms up until about 20 weeks xx


----------



## Josefin

With my son i had MS all pregnancy! And i passed my due day with 16 days before he came out But MS wasn't this heavy then...


----------



## KnitWit

Hey ladies can I join you all? My EDD is 11th Feb!


----------



## suzielou3

Morning ladies, and hello and congrats to all the new mums!!!
Nothing much to report still super hungry and boobs are sore but thats it...:happydance:

I booked in to see the midwife yesterday for when im 8wks, its on 14th july so thats when i will start to feel pg hopefully, im just stuck in limbo hopeing lil bean stays put, but im sure time will wizz by, my youngest keeps me busy he dont stop still for 2 seconds!!!

Wishing the rain stops soon and buggers off as i have a mountain of washing to do, never ending with the big kids they only were a hoodie for half an hour before it gets chucked in the laundrt basket......drives me nuts, oh the joys of motherhood lol

Hope everyone else is good....xx


----------



## ellitigg

I'm a first time mum too. Trying to read equal amounts of horror stories and lovely stories so I don't freak too much.

Last night I dreamt me and OH went for an early scan and there was no hb and the baby had no tail! Think it's just anxiety catching up with me.


----------



## MaybBaby

gemzy said:


> im having quite a few cramps and sore boobs I think I know the popping sensation you mean too, im also getting heartburn of everything I eat! This is too early goddamit lol! suffered terrible late on in my last pregnancy x

Im having awful heartburn too, its mostly on the evening though or just before i go to nod off, and chewing on rennies is bloody awful!

I will *hopefully* be a first time mother too! Sticky bean wishes to all!
xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone found out yesterday i am due Febuary 4th =]


----------



## AveryATL

I had some MS start this week. Last week, I was worried because I felt GREAT! Today, I am super tired, my boobs are crazy sore, and I am starting to get sensitive to smells. The coffee that my my DH made this moring (and makes every morning) made me a little twitchy, and when I was watering my herb garden, the basil just smelled nasty. I hope the coffee isn't something that I will have a problem with, a I don't know what my DH will do!!

And, he is super, super sweet, so I would hate for him to have to figure out something else. Yesterday was my first 'bad' day. I felt like I had a hangover all day. He kept bringing me water, and then brought me the remote to watch TV while he did all of my chores. :blush:

My first Dr's appointment is on Thursday, so I figure this will be a long week .


----------



## TeQuiero

I am starting to lose my nauseousness!! I am sorry for all of you who are just starting it. I feel a little nauseous every once in a while, but not like I did last week!!


----------



## MaybBaby

im getting a slight bit of nausea (might be sympathy reading nausea though XD) and now according to my ticker im due on the 21st of feb :S! (i hope not my sisters birthday is the 23rd! AHHH!)


----------



## TeQuiero

MaybBaby said:


> im getting a slight bit of nausea (might be sympathy reading nausea though XD) and now according to my ticker im due on the 21st of feb :S! (i hope not my sisters birthday is the 23rd! AHHH!)

Don't feel bad, my step-mom is on the 21st and my sister is on the 26th!! They would love for me to be late!! I am happy that after my first son was a week late and had very little fluid around him, my dr's office induced my youngest son a week early. 

I am getting REALLY impatient for the next 2 1/2 weeks to go by.... I want to go to the dr already!! :haha: :blush:


----------



## TTC Again

Hi, I'm new to this team and definitely will be pulling up the rear for February as my due date (based on LMP) is February 29th (Leap Year Day)!!!! but, I was 3 weeks early with my son, so we'll see what actually happens.

I'm so early still - just 3w6d today. got my BFP on Friday. Had my HCG beta on Friday (HCG=27) and again on Monday (HCG=223). I go back tomorrow for another beta test. I'm taking progesterone (Crinone gel) and Lovenox injections (to combat a blood clotting disorder) daily. Hoping these things are what it takes to help us keep this baby!!!!

So far I really have NO symptoms, aside from several BFPs sitting in my bathroom to remind me that I am pregnant! :) Congrats to you all!


----------



## VegtaBully

Today I'm feeling very hormonal, like I just want to cry. I think part of it, though, is that there are so many people in my house (normally just DH and I, but his mother, brother, and two children are staying with us for a couple weeks), and I really need alone time.


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello, 
I hope I can join all of you as well. First off CONGRATULATIONS! I am really looking forward to spending the next 8 month with all of you :) 

About me:
Based on my LMP, my due date is Feb 16th, which makes me 5Wk + 5 Days. This is my first pregnancy after 4 years of TTC! Symptoms wise, I started getting some nausea today and am a little tired. We havent told too many people, only our parents. I am planning on telling my close friends around week 8...after I see the HB. My next appointment is scheduled for the 28th for an ultrasound! 

There are soo many pages that it will be hard for me to catch up.......Has anyone seen the heartbeat yet? Also is anyone working full time? If so, when are you planning on telling your boss?


----------



## Tobaira

welcome therealme and congrats~

yeah there are lots of pages in here! I'm only 6 weeks so I haven't had a scan yet but I am working full time (or at least I'm supposed to be, I find it hard to concentrate on work right now). I don't plan on telling them until at least 12 weeks if not later. My boss and most of my coworkers are at a different site though so that makes it easier. And I have the option to work from home a few days a week which has been really helpful.


----------



## TeQuiero

VegtaBully said:


> Today I'm feeling very hormonal, like I just want to cry. I think part of it, though, is that there are so many people in my house (normally just DH and I, but his mother, brother, and two children are staying with us for a couple weeks), and I really need alone time.

I'm sorry!! Maybe you could get away with saying you have an errand to run, and then sneak off to the park to sit by yourself for a little while. :winkwink: I know it is hard when you never get a moment of silence for you to gather your thoughts, especially when you are pregnant and have the rush of hormones going through you!! It can make it hard to bite your tongue sometimes, or just makes you want to :sad2: or scream! I hope you get some :shhh: time. :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

wow so many February baby's. Is this a lot I wonder? I am so happy to have this group and check everyone out.
I still have no symptoms and a so close to going to buy my 8th pregnancy test to check again. I guess I'll wait for my scan tomorrow. I hope I didn't push this scan too early again I will be just 6 weeks well If I go by conception which is that even right if you don't know when the egg implanted? Ugh the maddness of it all! If I am wrong and I am say 5 and 1/2 pregnant will I see anything or will I be nervous again because not much has happened? I had a scan 1 day shy of 5 weeks and saw nothing but thickening dr. acted like this was normal though but still.

They never checked to see if my hcg levels dbld or not either. Said it was 635 and that was in the range. SO no need for checking. Does is seem low?

oh Thanks for letting me go on a rant ladies.

Hope you all feel well!!!!


----------



## amandad192

Just want to say thank you to who ever it was who advised me to try taking B6. I took one at about 3 o'clock and I've not been feeling too bad since. It's only 10mg and I'll be taking it 3 times a day. Really hoping that me feeling good isn't just a coincidence!!


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Just want to say thank you to who ever it was who advised me to try taking B6. I took one at about 3 o'clock and I've not been feeling too bad since. It's only 10mg and I'll be taking it 3 times a day. Really hoping that me feeling good isn't just a coincidence!!

Glad to help! Dont be scared to increase it to 25mg 3x per day if you notice the MS getting worse. Hope it stays away!


Ive been having cramping today...moreso than other days....i know a slight amount of cramping is normal....but it feels like it did the weeks prior to my MC :(


----------



## TTC Again

Saphire76 - they need to do another HCG beta to have your numbers be meaningful becuase really it doesn't matter what the number is, so long as it is rising and doubling every 2-3 days. Once it is over 1000 you can see SOMETHING on a scan. With my son at 5w6d we heard the heartbeat for the first time.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## TheRealMe

Guppy051708 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Just want to say thank you to who ever it was who advised me to try taking B6. I took one at about 3 o'clock and I've not been feeling too bad since. It's only 10mg and I'll be taking it 3 times a day. Really hoping that me feeling good isn't just a coincidence!!
> 
> Glad to help! Dont be scared to increase it to 25mg 3x per day if you notice the MS getting worse. Hope it stays away!
> 
> 
> Ive been having cramping today...moreso than other days....i know a slight amount of cramping is normal....but it feels like it did the weeks prior to my MC :(Click to expand...

Try to stay positive and hope for the best. Having cramps is normal, I get them several times throughout the day. If it gets worse try taking a nap! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TheRealMe

Tobaira said:


> welcome therealme and congrats~
> 
> yeah there are lots of pages in here! I'm only 6 weeks so I haven't had a scan yet but I am working full time (or at least I'm supposed to be, I find it hard to concentrate on work right now). I don't plan on telling them until at least 12 weeks if not later. My boss and most of my coworkers are at a different site though so that makes it easier. And I have the option to work from home a few days a week which has been really helpful.

Thank you! Your lucky in the sense that your team isnt local. Most of my team is local here and super nosy :) I would like to wait until 12 weeks as well. Do you know how you are going to announce it at work? Its not the sort of thing one says in a meeting? Right? I can work from home as well so that will make it easier, esp towards the end. How far along are you ?


----------



## VegtaBully

TeQuiero said:


> I'm sorry!! Maybe you could get away with saying you have an errand to run, and then sneak off to the park to sit by yourself for a little while. :winkwink: I know it is hard when you never get a moment of silence for you to gather your thoughts, especially when you are pregnant and have the rush of hormones going through you!! It can make it hard to bite your tongue sometimes, or just makes you want to :sad2: or scream! I hope you get some :shhh: time. :thumbup: :hugs:

I went to the store for awhile (I live in Florida, so outdoor options are way too hot right now). I'll probably stay home while they go to the beach later, and by the time they get back, I'll be at practice. Hopefully that helps. My husband knows I get mad at him when he leaves for work too late in the day because I need to be alone, so we've joked about which of his family I'm most likely to kill first lol.


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Ive been having cramping today...moreso than other days....i know a slight amount of cramping is normal....but it feels like it did the weeks prior to my MC :(

When i went to the hospital the other day i had a cramp almost the same as when i had my MC. It was REALLY painful so i know what you mean!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks its like right in the middle uterus area. ....ive had a healthy baby before...and ive MCed before....getting worried...something doesn't feel right. :sad1:


----------



## hopeforamirac

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks its like right in the middle uterus area. ....ive had a healthy baby before...and ive MCed before....getting worried...something doesn't feel right. :sad1:

im sure all will be ok hun, if they get worse maybe consider getting looked at :hugs:


----------



## MaybBaby

TeQuiero said:


> MaybBaby said:
> 
> 
> im getting a slight bit of nausea (might be sympathy reading nausea though XD) and now according to my ticker im due on the 21st of feb :S! (i hope not my sisters birthday is the 23rd! AHHH!)
> 
> Don't feel bad, my step-mom is on the 21st and my sister is on the 26th!! They would love for me to be late!! I am happy that after my first son was a week late and had very little fluid around him, my dr's office induced my youngest son a week early.
> 
> I am getting REALLY impatient for the next 2 1/2 weeks to go by.... I want to go to the dr already!! :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

lol i know it sucks waiting! - my OH is hoping it arrives on the 29th the cheeky sod! 'saves us money only every 4 years' then laughs that it 'would be the most amazing thing ever'...madman!


----------



## MaybBaby

hopeforamirac said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks its like right in the middle uterus area. ....ive had a healthy baby before...and ive MCed before....getting worried...something doesn't feel right. :sad1:
> 
> im sure all will be ok hun, if they get worse maybe consider getting looked at :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope you're ok too hun :hugs: just try relax and i hope its a sticky bean xxx


----------



## TeQuiero

VegtaBully said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!! Maybe you could get away with saying you have an errand to run, and then sneak off to the park to sit by yourself for a little while. :winkwink: I know it is hard when you never get a moment of silence for you to gather your thoughts, especially when you are pregnant and have the rush of hormones going through you!! It can make it hard to bite your tongue sometimes, or just makes you want to :sad2: or scream! I hope you get some :shhh: time. :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> I went to the store for awhile (I live in Florida, so outdoor options are way too hot right now). I'll probably stay home while they go to the beach later, and by the time they get back, I'll be at practice. Hopefully that helps. My husband knows I get mad at him when he leaves for work too late in the day because I need to be alone, so we've joked about which of his family I'm most likely to kill first lol.Click to expand...

I completely understand the too hot part. I have been avoiding going outside as much as possible! The last 2 days have been into 100 degrees. I have a friend that lives around the same area in Florida as you. Lets just hope that their trip to the beach lasts a good little while!! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls! I havn't even had a prenatal visit yet. I have a tour of the birth center on Thursday, but its not a prenatal visit...i wish i could get a scan done...


----------



## firstbaby25

mrsraggle said:


> Noone else staying team yellow?!

I'm a team :yellow: I really like the idea of a surprise :cloud9: 

Worried about my lines not getting much darker today and lack of symptoms. Maybe it's because we have told people and now it's real, and a lot to lose!


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks girls! I havn't even had a prenatal visit yet. I have a tour of the birth center on Thursday, but its not a prenatal visit...i wish i could get a scan done...

Maybe you could call the dr or go to an er, and just tell them that you are pregnant and having bad pains. KMFX for you! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ (firstbaby25) dont worry hun, could just be too early for symptoms :hugs: a lot of ppl dont start getting them until about 8 weeks x


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations to *Fruitymeli, KnitWit, gemzy, MaybBaby, TheRealMe and TTC Again*!


----------



## VegtaBully

VegtaBully said:


> I found out yesterday that my very first boyfriend is expecting his first the same week as me. How weird! I'm not telling everyone yet, though. I'd love to tell people when I'm home visiting in two weeks, but I probably won't.

I also found out that his wife's birthday is the same as my husband's! lol


----------



## MaybBaby

mrsraggle said:


> Welcome and congratulations to *Fruitymeli, KnitWit, gemzy, MaybBaby, TheRealMe and TTC Again*!

Thank you hunny! xxxx:happydance:


----------



## Fruitymeli

firstbaby25 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Noone else staying team yellow?!
> 
> I'm a team :yellow: I really like the idea of a surprise :cloud9:
> 
> Worried about my lines not getting much darker today and lack of symptoms. Maybe it's because we have told people and now it's real, and a lot to lose!Click to expand...



i had a surprise with my son was nice finding out at the birth :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

mrsraggle said:


> Welcome and congratulations to *Fruitymeli, KnitWit, gemzy, MaybBaby, TheRealMe and TTC Again*!


thanks :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

VegtaBully said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> I found out yesterday that my very first boyfriend is expecting his first the same week as me. How weird! I'm not telling everyone yet, though. I'd love to tell people when I'm home visiting in two weeks, but I probably won't.
> 
> I also found out that his wife's birthday is the same as my husband's! lolClick to expand...

Creepy! Lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe


----------



## babyclements

I know I know still early, but when is everyone planning on buying stuff? I dont mean crib and pram/stroller, I mean like little onsies and diapers/nappys and just little bits and pieces? We are staying team yellow/green (not gonna find out sex till birth) so that scan isnt going to make a difference.

I have my first appointment/scan July 8th, I will be about 9 weeks. I think I might after that once I see all is ok and a little heatbeat :D :D 

Don't really believe in jinx'ing, dont think any karma is cruel to the point that simply you buying something will mean the end of your baby. Plus look at nature! All animals start to build nests/prepare for their babies before they come. (LOL thats my excuse LOL)


----------



## nightkd

It's Evey's Birthday today... I wish I didn't feel so run down, so I could actually play with her more!

I'm going to attempt to bake a cake tonight, I REALLY need DH to clean the kitchen though because it's a mess and he keeps saying he'll do it :( He did a bit, but nowhere near fully!

I puked last night and the night before.. But this doesn't seem to be as bad as with Evey *TOUCH WOOD!!!!!* Maybe because my body is adjusting to the hormones easier with the 2nd one.... I'm trying harder to manage it as well.

I feel like vomming right now and going to sleep until DH gets home in about 1-2 hours... I really ought to try and eat something proper though! I'm craving peaches right now!

I still don't have an appointment with my MW... I asked her when the first appointment would be (I joined her late last time...like 22-24 weeks something like that) and didn't get a reply... We are flying to the UK to visit my family at the end of August though and we are planning to get our one and only scan before we leave, hopefully to find out the sex (I'm still in two minds about that, but I'd like to know and DH is adamant he is finding out! :lol:). I'll be around 18 weeks, which is when we found out with Evey.

Hope everyone is doing okay, just thought I'd pop an update on here, seen as I haven't been on much at all recently... Just moping around, lol!


----------



## firstbaby25

Guppy051708 said:


> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe

I think I might start one... I have a TTC journal that I might update tomorrow. Being pregnant is literally all I can think about :winkwink:...


----------



## nightkd

babyclements said:


> I know I know still early, but when is everyone planning on buying stuff? I dont mean crib and pram/stroller, I mean like little onsies and diapers/nappys and just little bits and pieces? We are staying team yellow/green (not gonna find out sex till birth) so that scan isnt going to make a difference.
> 
> I have my first appointment/scan July 8th, I will be about 9 weeks. I think I might after that once I see all is ok and a little heatbeat :D :D
> 
> Don't really believe in jinx'ing, dont think any karma is cruel to the point that simply you buying something will mean the end of your baby. Plus look at nature! All animals start to build nests/prepare for their babies before they come. (LOL thats my excuse LOL)

I started buying BEFORE we conceived DD :lol: I say do whatever you want! I don't believe it jinxes anything either, what will be will be. I'm going to write down all the things we need this time and decide when to start saving and when to buy each individual thing. We already have more than enough clothes!! ;)

I already bought a NB wool soaker for this baby and a Winnie the Pooh set of nursing/night shirt for me and a little hat and gown for baby. :)


----------



## firstbaby25

Babyclements... Dunno! Me and OH have had a house that has been being redone since january and will be ready in about 3 weeks... We'll probably get nick nacks sorted for the house and buy the baby stuff after that and my birthday on 27th July when I'll be about 9 weeks... It is rather exciting as well as nerve wracking.


----------



## TheRealMe

Fruitymeli said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Noone else staying team yellow?!
> 
> I'm a team :yellow: I really like the idea of a surprise :cloud9:
> 
> Worried about my lines not getting much darker today and lack of symptoms. Maybe it's because we have told people and now it's real, and a lot to lose!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i had a surprise with my son was nice finding out at the birth :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am not sure...I would LOVE the element of surprise and everyone waiting to find out what it is but don't know if I will be able to hold out for that long. Did the wait drive you nuts?


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm still trying to catch up with y'all through the thread :shock: there's a lot!


----------



## Guppy051708

firstbaby25 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe
> 
> I think I might start one... I have a TTC journal that I might update tomorrow. Being pregnant is literally all I can think about :winkwink:...Click to expand...

If you do start a pregnancy journal you should put it in your siggy :) 
I have friends from my first pregnancy, but it would be nice to make new friends that are due the same time (and be there through their journey). Will be fun! :D


----------



## nightkd

firstbaby25 said:


> I'm still trying to catch up with y'all through the thread :shock: there's a lot!

I have been away since page 70 something, so I got to like 75, realised there were 99 pages (at that point) and decided to pretend I read the rest *shifty eyes* :haha:


----------



## mrsraggle

I have to read every page to update the front page but then I forget what all the discussion was about! :dohh:

babyclements - I've bought some nappies. To be honest, we have so much neutral stuff from when Eloise was newborn that I don't have a fat lot to buy, just the basics and essentials really. Titch will be having Eloise's cot too. And they'll be sharing a room so no nursery to decorate! Not much to do for Titch I'm afraid!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Guppy051708 said:


> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe

i do but i need to update :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ok :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

TheRealMe said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Noone else staying team yellow?!
> 
> I'm a team :yellow: I really like the idea of a surprise :cloud9:
> 
> Worried about my lines not getting much darker today and lack of symptoms. Maybe it's because we have told people and now it's real, and a lot to lose!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i had a surprise with my son was nice finding out at the birth :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure...I would LOVE the element of surprise and everyone waiting to find out what it is but don't know if I will be able to hold out for that long. Did the wait drive you nuts?Click to expand...




yes it did for about 2 weeks but after that i was looking at both clothes boys and girls , i bought neutrel and was super happy


----------



## mrsraggle

Fruitymeli said:


> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Noone else staying team yellow?!
> 
> I'm a team :yellow: I really like the idea of a surprise :cloud9:
> 
> Worried about my lines not getting much darker today and lack of symptoms. Maybe it's because we have told people and now it's real, and a lot to lose!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i had a surprise with my son was nice finding out at the birth :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure...I would LOVE the element of surprise and everyone waiting to find out what it is but don't know if I will be able to hold out for that long. Did the wait drive you nuts?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it did for about 2 weeks but after that i was looking at both clothes boys and girls , i bought neutrel and was super happyClick to expand...

I found the first tri dragged but after that the time passed quite quickly, so when I got to 20 weeks we decided not to find out because it wasn't long to wait. We looooved the surprise and are definitely team :yellow: this time too!


----------



## TheRealMe

Guppy051708 said:


> Ok :thumbup:

I am thinking about buying a jornal....something like waiting for baby on amazon.......it looks really cute


----------



## Guppy051708

OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?


----------



## Fruitymeli

Guppy051708 said:


> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?

you mean the birth ? lol ive lost my brain today


----------



## Guppy051708

Fruitymeli said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?
> 
> you mean the birth ? lol ive lost my brain todayClick to expand...

yeah, the birth :haha:


----------



## tiger

i have a pregnancy journal guppy but if i remember correctly youve already posted in it ? lol . 
its 7.40am here and i have my first dr appt today in 2 and a bit hours :happydance: im so excited!!


----------



## tiger

oh and ive also been getting cramps that are worrying me but im trying to convince myself all is ok :D


----------



## babyclements

Guppy051708 said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?
> 
> you mean the birth ? lol ive lost my brain todayClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, the birth :haha:Click to expand...

I am planning on it! Just hoping that i dont cave!! 
Centainly I will NOT be induced/c-section(unless emergency)
No pain meds except gass n air.


----------



## Fruitymeli

Guppy051708 said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?
> 
> you mean the birth ? lol ive lost my brain todayClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, the birth :haha:Click to expand...


lol silly me but ye i hopefully will this time last time i needed a c section


----------



## suzielou3

2out of my 4 births have been natural, 1 epidural and 1 emergency section......i dont bother with a plan, i just go with whats best for me and baby, if i can go natural then i will, if baby decides something different then i do what im told when im told!!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

suzielou3 said:


> 2out of my 4 births have been natural, 1 epidural and 1 emergency section......i dont bother with a plan, i just go with whats best for me and baby, if i can go natural then i will, if baby decides something different then i do what im told when im told!!!

good plan :thumbup:


----------



## VegtaBully

Guppy051708 said:


> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?

That's the plan, pending no emergency situations!


----------



## Julia323

Well, first appointment was today! I booked an appointment with the community pregnancy center (for those like me without a family doc.) when I first found out, because the midwives were taking a long time getting back to me. When I did get an appointment with a midwife I found out that it's basically just a meet and greet, and a "this is what midwifery is about" appointment, I decided to keep the clinic appointment just incase I decide not to go with a midwife after all. (I'm pretty sure I will).

Today there was a lot of information, a lot of filling out paperwork, and a brief exam. My uterus seems to be growing as it should, which is the only indication today that confirmed I am in fact pregnant. She tried to listen for the heartbeat, but she warned me that it was probably unlikely at this stage to find, and it would be even harder on me since I have a tilted uterus. We didn't find it today, which was a bit of a bummer, but I'm sure I'll see little one soon enough!

She prescribed me Diclectin for the morning sickness, but I was a bit on the fence about filling the prescription (my MS hasn't been THAT bad). When I went to the pharmacy to fill it out and found out that it was nearly $200, I decided not to bother! I'll stick with Ginger and B6 thank you very much!

Any other Canadian ladies been prescribed Diclectin? Will you be using it? It makes me nervous that it's been pulled from the market in the US, but not here...


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe

I have one...I haven't figured out how to add it in my siggy though...Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

babyclements said:


> I know I know still early, but when is everyone planning on buying stuff? I dont mean crib and pram/stroller, I mean like little onsies and diapers/nappys and just little bits and pieces? We are staying team yellow/green (not gonna find out sex till birth) so that scan isnt going to make a difference.
> 
> I have my first appointment/scan July 8th, I will be about 9 weeks. I think I might after that once I see all is ok and a little heatbeat :D :D
> 
> Don't really believe in jinx'ing, dont think any karma is cruel to the point that simply you buying something will mean the end of your baby. Plus look at nature! All animals start to build nests/prepare for their babies before they come. (LOL thats my excuse LOL)

I'll start buying after my appt so long as all is well. The only things I've bought so far this time is a little dress and shoes (that were on clearance and TOO cute to pass up) and a REALLY funny sort of baby book. I'll wait for any (other) girl/boy stuff, but I'm sure we'll start getting other little things!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?

Not "planning" but it's not out of the question. I'm open for whichever I need. If I can do it without meds, great. If it gets to where I need them, I'm fine with that too!


----------



## Junebugs

Julia323 said:


> Well, first appointment was today! I booked an appointment with the community pregnancy center (for those like me without a family doc.) when I first found out, because the midwives were taking a long time getting back to me. When I did get an appointment with a midwife I found out that it's basically just a meet and greet, and a "this is what midwifery is about" appointment, I decided to keep the clinic appointment just incase I decide not to go with a midwife after all. (I'm pretty sure I will).
> 
> Today there was a lot of information, a lot of filling out paperwork, and a brief exam. My uterus seems to be growing as it should, which is the only indication today that confirmed I am in fact pregnant. She tried to listen for the heartbeat, but she warned me that it was probably unlikely at this stage to find, and it would be even harder on me since I have a tilted uterus. We didn't find it today, which was a bit of a bummer, but I'm sure I'll see little one soon enough!
> 
> She prescribed me Diclectin for the morning sickness, but I was a bit on the fence about filling the prescription (my MS hasn't been THAT bad). When I went to the pharmacy to fill it out and found out that it was nearly $200, I decided not to bother! I'll stick with Ginger and B6 thank you very much!
> 
> Any other Canadian ladies been prescribed Diclectin? Will you be using it? It makes me nervous that it's been pulled from the market in the US, but not here...

I have decided i will deal with the MS on my own until i feel it is so bad that i just cant take it anymore. I rather not fill my body with alot of drugs that are not always needed. But that is just me, and every woman is different.


----------



## Julia323

Junebugs said:


> Julia323 said:
> 
> 
> Well, first appointment was today! I booked an appointment with the community pregnancy center (for those like me without a family doc.) when I first found out, because the midwives were taking a long time getting back to me. When I did get an appointment with a midwife I found out that it's basically just a meet and greet, and a "this is what midwifery is about" appointment, I decided to keep the clinic appointment just incase I decide not to go with a midwife after all. (I'm pretty sure I will).
> 
> Today there was a lot of information, a lot of filling out paperwork, and a brief exam. My uterus seems to be growing as it should, which is the only indication today that confirmed I am in fact pregnant. She tried to listen for the heartbeat, but she warned me that it was probably unlikely at this stage to find, and it would be even harder on me since I have a tilted uterus. We didn't find it today, which was a bit of a bummer, but I'm sure I'll see little one soon enough!
> 
> She prescribed me Diclectin for the morning sickness, but I was a bit on the fence about filling the prescription (my MS hasn't been THAT bad). When I went to the pharmacy to fill it out and found out that it was nearly $200, I decided not to bother! I'll stick with Ginger and B6 thank you very much!
> 
> Any other Canadian ladies been prescribed Diclectin? Will you be using it? It makes me nervous that it's been pulled from the market in the US, but not here...
> 
> I have decided i will deal with the MS on my own until i feel it is so bad that i just cant take it anymore. I rather not fill my body with alot of drugs that are not always needed. But that is just me, and every woman is different.Click to expand...

That's more the way I am too! I was surprised that I was offered a prescription so easily, when I didn't ask for one, nor did I even say that my MS is that bad.

Either way, I'm happy to deal with it using more natural means :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, can I (tentatively) join you? 
FF gives me an EDD of Feb 27, but going by LMP, I get Mar 1. I hate being in limbo like this, but I really think s/he will be born in Feb. 
I just got my bfp last night. :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

TheRealMe said:


> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> welcome therealme and congrats~
> 
> yeah there are lots of pages in here! I'm only 6 weeks so I haven't had a scan yet but I am working full time (or at least I'm supposed to be, I find it hard to concentrate on work right now). I don't plan on telling them until at least 12 weeks if not later. My boss and most of my coworkers are at a different site though so that makes it easier. And I have the option to work from home a few days a week which has been really helpful.
> 
> Thank you! Your lucky in the sense that your team isnt local. Most of my team is local here and super nosy :) I would like to wait until 12 weeks as well. Do you know how you are going to announce it at work? Its not the sort of thing one says in a meeting? Right? I can work from home as well so that will make it easier, esp towards the end. How far along are you ?Click to expand...

wow....looks a lot of us are concerned about the same things! I told my immediate team who are very close, but I am planning to tell my boss after my first scan. Luckily, she is very nice and a lady and at a differnt location! definitely hard to work a full day!! Esp when you're gagging at the smell of everything your co-workers are eating. So I had to tell them so I could request for a bit of consideration ...soooo :sleep:


----------



## kbkb

firstbaby25 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe
> 
> I think I might start one... I have a TTC journal that I might update tomorrow. Being pregnant is literally all I can think about :winkwink:...Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS! first baby for me too! Exciting isnt it?:happydance:


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?

I'm planning on a water birth with Gas and Air.
I had an epidural with Liam and I really beleive it was the reason for my complications. The midwives were telling me to push for an hour, but I had no "urge to push" so I was trying but honestly don't think I was doing it right.

Plan is just gas and air so I can listen to my body and do what it needs me to do.


----------



## suzielou3

Ahh bliss hubby has gone fishing today, so once i get the 3 big ones ready for school its just me and lil man. But as its :rain: i quess we are just gonna have to have a baking morning followed by a painting afternoon, just as soon as ive got all the :laundry: and :dishes: done.


Hope everyone is feeling good, and have a good day love Suze, Harley and Bubble xx


----------



## Josefin

Morning! Today I got to visit the toilet with my head first. Not fun! I didnät do that even once with my son, but i had ms the whole pregnancy with him. I don't know how I'm ever gonna survive this!


----------



## suzielou3

Josefin said:


> Morning! Today I got to visit the toilet with my head first. Not fun! I didnät do that even once with my son, but i had ms the whole pregnancy with him. I don't know how I'm ever gonna survive this!

Ah bless ya sorry but this made me LOL!!! Hope MS eases up real soon for ya, have you tried b6? .....im sure thats what somebody on here recommended, Think it may have been guppy, but really cant remember sorry......:dohh:

Ive probably jinxed myself now for lol'ing at you, i will get struck by the worst ms ever.......!!!

Maybe your having a girl this time?????


----------



## firstbaby25

kbkb said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe
> 
> I think I might start one... I have a TTC journal that I might update tomorrow. Being pregnant is literally all I can think about :winkwink:...Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! first baby for me too! Exciting isnt it?:happydance:Click to expand...

It's exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time! I was excited as I went to bed cause it was sinking in. But I've woke up and my boobs seer sore and my lines arent getting any darker. I'm STRESSING! Sooo much. Has this happened to anyone else? :-k 

Do you think I'll be ok...


----------



## firstbaby25

*boobs aren't sore*


----------



## MaybBaby

Right now i think if i had MS id feel better,i feel like i have no symptoms at all today OH told me to enjoy (out shopping with sis today) but it feels odd,only thing ive had so far this morning is the lovely EWCM lol,mind you im hoping i dont randomly barf in the middle of town now XD


----------



## firstbaby25

What I wouldn't give to barf after my lines today :cry:


----------



## kbkb

firstbaby25 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Not too many of you all have a preggie journal. I was looking to stalk :D hehe
> 
> I think I might start one... I have a TTC journal that I might update tomorrow. Being pregnant is literally all I can think about :winkwink:...Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! first baby for me too! Exciting isnt it?:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time! I was excited as I went to bed cause it was sinking in. But I've woke up and my boobs seer sore and my lines arent getting any darker. I'm STRESSING! Sooo much. Has this happened to anyone else? :-k
> 
> Do you think I'll be ok...Click to expand...


Dont worry, sure you'll be OK....HCG levels double only 48-72 hours, so it may take a few days for the lines to get darker. Trust me, you'll feel pregnant soon enough!! get some HCG tests done now and after a few days if you're really worried...you can then be reassured once you know everything is on track


----------



## Josefin

suzielou3 said:


> Josefin said:
> 
> 
> Morning! Today I got to visit the toilet with my head first. Not fun! I didnät do that even once with my son, but i had ms the whole pregnancy with him. I don't know how I'm ever gonna survive this!
> 
> Ah bless ya sorry but this made me LOL!!! Hope MS eases up real soon for ya, have you tried b6? .....im sure thats what somebody on here recommended, Think it may have been guppy, but really cant remember sorry......:dohh:
> 
> Ive probably jinxed myself now for lol'ing at you, i will get struck by the worst ms ever.......!!!
> 
> Maybe your having a girl this time?????Click to expand...

Maybe:) I have tried b6 but i started yesterday. don't know how long it takes before it works, if it works. Think I'm gonna call midwife today and complain, again. I really can't have it this way when I'm taking care of my son.


----------



## firstbaby25

Kbkb (my phone corrects that to knob). Will I just ask the doctor for hcg test. I suppose I got my bfp on Monday afternoon and now it's only Wednesday. So I can see tomorrow and Friday can't I? I know I shouldn't but I might buy better tests :shrug:

How often have y'all been testing? Am I a :fool: :haha:. It's cause my symptoms jaw gone too, I only had sore boobs and now I haven't.


----------



## kbkb

Ooh, thats a bit early! I would wait for a few days (hard i know!!) I did test even a week after :bfp: just for fun!!
If you do 2 hcg tests, you get your doubling time, which i think is all you need right now to ensure all on track.at least that's the way I look at it!!


----------



## firstbaby25

kbkb said:


> Ooh, thats a bit early! I would wait for a few days (hard i know!!) I did test even a week after :bfp: just for fun!!
> If you do 2 hcg tests, you get your doubling time, which i think is all you need right now to ensure all on track.at least that's the way I look at it!!

:shock: I've done 4! Gonna stop now. Got a 1 - 2 week reading on Monday night so gonna use a digi on Friday because I'm at the doctors on Friday morning... Does that sound more reasonable?! I'm a poas-aholic! 

So since you've been pregnant how many times have you tested?


----------



## firstbaby25

The hgc test you refer to... Is it a blood test at the doctors?


----------



## kbkb

Yes that is correct!


----------



## amandad192

TMI..


Spoiler
My cervix has finally gone high :happydance::happydance:
I was getting worried because it stayed low and hard for ages but it's shifting now :happydance:


----------



## Josefin

I called midwife and i got an apointment for tomorrow because of MS and pain in my "bump". I can't eat anything now, just drink a little bit. This is no fun!


----------



## emmadaisy

Can I join ladies, already have one gorgeous little boy who is 10 months and just found out yesterday we are having another! Im due around 25th Feb from my dates but will obviously update when we know.


----------



## kbkb

Congratulations, emmadaisy!


----------



## ellitigg

Wow so many pages to catch up on! Will try to answer as many posts as I can remember!

So far not feeling toooo bad. I've started not to enjoy food. I'm really hungry but when I start to eat it makes me feel a bit icky. Also really bloated and feel like I have a bump today.

I only did one test but everyone talking about it makes me wanna do more >.> Think I'm just going to trust that if I'm not bleeding or cramping, everything's ok. First midwife appt is Friday so hopefully she'll reassure me (no scan till 12 weeks tho!)

Not going to buy anything yet except a body pillow. I keep waking up guilty in the night because I've rolled over onto my right :( Think I'm gonna find it truly hard to sleep only on my left, I sleep a lot on all sides and love sleeping on my front

Annnd...pain meds I agree with some of you other ladies - if I can cope it'll be gas n air. I think we all hope for that!

Oh and Guppy, I think it wa you asking about journals, feel free to stalk mine, I need to update it tho!

X


----------



## kbkb

ellitigg- little alarm bells ringing in my brain,is it not safe to sleep on my front? I love that too


----------



## MermaidMom

due the 19th!!! =D


----------



## firstbaby25

I think you can sleep on your front... Just at some point you won't be able to :haha: 

DON'T do the loads of tests thing ladies. I started now and won't be happy til I see good lines and a nice reading on the digi... But i've already been suckered in and my OH has no idea.


----------



## tiger

they say that sleeping on ur left side in LATE pregnancy isnt a good thing, but let me tell u that by that stage ur begging for sleep anyway u can get it !


----------



## CarlyT

Hi mind if i join, i'm due the 13th and my little girl will be 4 on the 19th! 
Have my booking in appt and scan on July 19, just booked today as I had a mc in April and wanted to pass the 6 week mark.

Congratulations to everyone, hope we all have h & h 9 months


----------



## ellitigg

tiger said:


> they say that sleeping on ur left side in LATE pregnancy isnt a good thing, but let me tell u that by that stage ur begging for sleep anyway u can get it !

Wow I thought it was the other way around. I thought it was recommended to sleep on your left side from like 4 months because it enables the best blood flow from your heart to bump. I'll get my book out this evening!

And yeah I don't know of a medical reason not to sleep on your front but bump will be in the way later on.


----------



## firstbaby25

:shock: I know NOTHING! Everything that I have read on here has been geared towards getting me a :bfp: last night I was starving and it was midnight and all I could think was savoury. I knew the quickest thing was chocolate :sick: I made ryvita with cream cheese. Turns out you can't have soft cheese :shrug: - why? Will I be ok... 

I am revelling sleeping on my front for now. :cloud9:. Hopefully i'lll get a bump :cloud9: 

Any POAS addicts wanna see my today's 16 DPO test? :blush: :blush:


----------



## TeQuiero

kbkb said:


> ellitigg- little alarm bells ringing in my brain,is it not safe to sleep on my front? I love that too

Up to a certain point it is safe.... with both of my boys I would end up rolling onto my tummy in the middle of the night. My midwife through both said that they would be fine because they would just slide back a little (and I would have a pillow under me so that it could squish down). Both of them came out fine!! :thumbup:


----------



## KjConard

Guppy051708 said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> OT, and possible too early for some of you, but is anyone planning on going unmedicated?
> 
> you mean the birth ? lol ive lost my brain todayClick to expand...
> 
> yeah, the birth :haha:Click to expand...

I plan on having a natural birth in the hospital. I don't want any meds and hopefully I'll be ready and strong enough to endure the pain!


----------



## amandad192

firstbaby25 said:


> :shock: I know NOTHING! Everything that I have read on here has been geared towards getting me a :bfp: last night I was starving and it was midnight and all I could think was savoury. I knew the quickest thing was chocolate :sick: I made ryvita with cream cheese. Turns out you can't have soft cheese :shrug: - why? Will I be ok...
> 
> I am revelling sleeping on my front for now. :cloud9:. Hopefully i'lll get a bump :cloud9:
> 
> Any POAS addicts wanna see my today's 16 DPO test? :blush: :blush:

Just got my bounty guide out.
Avoid: Soft, mould-ripened, blue veined or unpasterised cheese such as brie and camembert, chevre, stilton or danish blue. These may contain Listeria bacteria.
Safe: Hard cheeses like Chedder, red leicester, edam and parmesan; Soft processed cheeses like cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, mozzerella, ricotta, mascarpone and cheese spreads.


You'll be just fine :flow:


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :shock: I know NOTHING! Everything that I have read on here has been geared towards getting me a :bfp: last night I was starving and it was midnight and all I could think was savoury. I knew the quickest thing was chocolate :sick: I made ryvita with cream cheese. Turns out you can't have soft cheese :shrug: - why? Will I be ok...
> 
> I am revelling sleeping on my front for now. :cloud9:. Hopefully i'lll get a bump :cloud9:
> 
> Any POAS addicts wanna see my today's 16 DPO test? :blush: :blush:
> 
> Just got my bounty guide out.
> Avoid: Soft, mould-ripened, blue veined or unpasterised cheese such as brie and camembert, chevre, stilton or danish blue. These may contain Listeria bacteria.
> Safe: Hard cheeses like Chedder, red leicester, edam and parmesan; Soft processed cheeses like cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, mozzerella, ricotta, mascarpone and cheese spreads.
> 
> 
> You'll be just fine :flow:Click to expand...

I can't believe how there is so much different information everywhere!! I was reading that Feta cheese is really bad. I also read that you shouldn't have ice cream because it has some raw egg in it?... This was from a rep. website aswell.

Does anyone else feel like you will only be safe if you live in a bubble? I feel like EVERYTHING i do is wrong!!! I am even afraid to breath !!!


----------



## firstbaby25

amandad192 said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :shock: I know NOTHING! Everything that I have read on here has been geared towards getting me a :bfp: last night I was starving and it was midnight and all I could think was savoury. I knew the quickest thing was chocolate :sick: I made ryvita with cream cheese. Turns out you can't have soft cheese :shrug: - why? Will I be ok...
> 
> I am revelling sleeping on my front for now. :cloud9:. Hopefully i'lll get a bump :cloud9:
> 
> Any POAS addicts wanna see my today's 16 DPO test? :blush: :blush:
> 
> Just got my bounty guide out.
> Avoid: Soft, mould-ripened, blue veined or unpasterised cheese such as brie and camembert, chevre, stilton or danish blue. These may contain Listeria bacteria.
> Safe: Hard cheeses like Chedder, red leicester, edam and parmesan; Soft processed cheeses like cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, mozzerella, ricotta, mascarpone and cheese spreads.
> 
> 
> You'll be just fine :flow:Click to expand...

OMG thank you! I have literally sat here and restrained myself from google! Ha! I knew i'd find some story about a poor woman who ate philadelphia and lost her bebe :cry: 

Has anyone got POAS addiction? Like me? I am desperate for a partner in crime.


----------



## amandad192

Junebugs said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> :shock: I know NOTHING! Everything that I have read on here has been geared towards getting me a :bfp: last night I was starving and it was midnight and all I could think was savoury. I knew the quickest thing was chocolate :sick: I made ryvita with cream cheese. Turns out you can't have soft cheese :shrug: - why? Will I be ok...
> 
> I am revelling sleeping on my front for now. :cloud9:. Hopefully i'lll get a bump :cloud9:
> 
> Any POAS addicts wanna see my today's 16 DPO test? :blush: :blush:
> 
> Just got my bounty guide out.
> Avoid: Soft, mould-ripened, blue veined or unpasterised cheese such as brie and camembert, chevre, stilton or danish blue. These may contain Listeria bacteria.
> Safe: Hard cheeses like Chedder, red leicester, edam and parmesan; Soft processed cheeses like cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, mozzerella, ricotta, mascarpone and cheese spreads.
> 
> 
> You'll be just fine :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how there is so much different information everywhere!! I was reading that Feta cheese is really bad. I also read that you shouldn't have ice cream because it has some raw egg in it?... This was from a rep. website aswell.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like you will only be safe if you live in a bubble? I feel like EVERYTHING i do is wrong!!! I am even afraid to breath !!!Click to expand...

You shouldn't have whippy ice cream like Mcflurry or off an ice cream van. Ice cream out of a tub is fine though. Some people will tell you that mcflurry is ok and others will tell you it's not. The risks I think are quite low, but the consequences if your unlucky aren't worth the risk imo. I can have all the ice cream I want after giving birth.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies!
Man, sorry if TMI but am i the only have diarehha like all the time, especially in the morning! I could really go a day without that would be awesome!.....better than MS though :haha:


About sleeping positions, it is recommended to sleep on your LEFT side in late pregnancy (after 20 weeks). Sleeping on either side is much safer than sleeping on your back, but the left is the position of choice due to blood flow and what not. :thumbup: I actually slept on my back until it was uncomfortable :blush: I know :they say not to but i think if everything feels fine, then trust your body! I will admit tho, after about 28 weeks there was NO way i was sleeping on my back :nope: it felt like someone dropped a bowling ball on my stomach! :haha: I did, however, sleep on my stomach until i gave birth at 41 weeks and 5 days :blush: i am a big tummy sleeper, so its hard not to. i never had issues though and when i did get too big i would just lay with one leg out to the side like dog-pee hydrant style :rofl:


----------



## ellitigg

Guppy051708 said:


> About sleeping positions, it is recommended to sleep on your LEFT side in late pregnancy (after 20 weeks). Sleeping on either side is much safer than sleeping on your back, but the left is the position of choice due to blood flow and what not. :thumbup: I actually slept on my back until it was uncomfortable :blush: I know :they say not to but i think if everything feels fine, then trust your body! I will admit tho, after about 28 weeks there was NO way i was sleeping on my back :nope: it felt like someone dropped a bowling ball on my stomach! :haha: I did, however, sleep on my stomach until i gave birth at 41 weeks and 5 days :blush: i am a big tummy sleeper, so its hard not to. i never had issues though and when i did get too big i would just lay with one leg out to the side like dog-pee hydrant style :rofl:

Haha! Love it XD


----------



## MaybBaby

I heard left side is best but sleeping on my left hand side feels uncomfortable suppose ill have to get used to it!!! Plus that means my OH gets cuddled and not the othet way around (goddamnit!!!) lol. Gutted to read we cant have van ice creams those ice creams are lush! :'(


----------



## Guppy051708

eventually (most) women get so uncomfortable, that sleeping on your side is comfortable...sad but true haha...unless your me and you sleep like a peeing dog :rofl:


----------



## firstbaby25

Guppy I have quite the opposite problem since before I knew I had funny BM's but i have been ahem constipated since I found out... 

My 'symptoms' are worse at night (so far lol - i've only known for one full day)! I feel fine in the morning, dead awake and then as the day goes on I get hot flushes (think it's like nausea cause it only happens when hungry), dizzy and sore bbs. I'm just so worried that it will get taken away... I guess what will be will be.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...i last pregnncy i got constipated...but that was because of the meds they had me on..i am refusing to take MS meds this time.


----------



## firstbaby25

what are these ms meds? 

We don't, to my knowledge, have any ms meds in the UK. Obvs there was sadly and notoriously thalidamide (sp??) 

Think I am getting that popping thingy someone mentioned yesterday!


----------



## TeQuiero

I HAVE to sleep on my tummy!! There is no other way for me to sleep.... I am fixing to not be able to sleep in my bed, it feels to springy and it makes my back hurt something awful!!


----------



## Guppy051708

firstbaby25 said:


> what are these ms meds?
> 
> We don't, to my knowledge, have any ms meds in the UK. Obvs there was sadly and notoriously thalidamide (sp??)

Well the meds that are prescribed for MS are actually the stuff they use to keep chemo patients from vomiting and getting nauseous. A lot of ppl dont know thats the actual use for them, but ive done a tone of research on it last time. Some docs will give them out left and right, even if its average MS. The brand name is Zofran. The generic name is Ordansetron. I think there is something similar in Canada, but i dont know if the original intended use is the same as what's given here. 

.the Ordansetron gave me MAJOR constipation :blush: and when i finally did do a #2, the poo was so hard and so big, it was the size and hardness of a baseball! I am not liying, it took me at least an hour to get it out and im convinced it hurt more than pushing a baby out! I nearly had to go to the ER for assistance :blush: ...so needless to say i will stick to my B6 lol


----------



## mom and ttc

you can take me out, miscarried yesterday


----------



## Guppy051708

mom and ttc said:


> you can take me out, miscarried yesterday

:cry: so sorry hun. My condolences :hug:


----------



## TeQuiero

mom and ttc said:


> you can take me out, miscarried yesterday

So sorry for your loss. :hugs2: :hug:


----------



## firstbaby25

mom and ttc said:


> you can take me out, miscarried yesterday

Sorry to hear this :hugs: hope to see you around first tri soon...


----------



## ellitigg

Aw so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## TheRealMe

kbkb said:


> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> welcome therealme and congrats~
> 
> yeah there are lots of pages in here! I'm only 6 weeks so I haven't had a scan yet but I am working full time (or at least I'm supposed to be, I find it hard to concentrate on work right now). I don't plan on telling them until at least 12 weeks if not later. My boss and most of my coworkers are at a different site though so that makes it easier. And I have the option to work from home a few days a week which has been really helpful.
> 
> Thank you! Your lucky in the sense that your team isnt local. Most of my team is local here and super nosy :) I would like to wait until 12 weeks as well. Do you know how you are going to announce it at work? Its not the sort of thing one says in a meeting? Right? I can work from home as well so that will make it easier, esp towards the end. How far along are you ?Click to expand...
> 
> wow....looks a lot of us are concerned about the same things! I told my immediate team who are very close, but I am planning to tell my boss after my first scan. Luckily, she is very nice and a lady and at a differnt location! definitely hard to work a full day!! Esp when you're gagging at the smell of everything your co-workers are eating. So I had to tell them so I could request for a bit of consideration ...soooo :sleep:Click to expand...

aww...my team is mostly guys :( One lady who is like a dinosaur and super cranky...and doesnt have any kids...so I doubt ill get any slack from her. I am just trying to take it one day at a time. My Nausia started yesterday so that isnt any fun at all..


----------



## TheRealMe

MaybBaby said:


> Right now i think if i had MS id feel better,i feel like i have no symptoms at all today OH told me to enjoy (out shopping with sis today) but it feels odd,only thing ive had so far this morning is the lovely EWCM lol,mind you im hoping i dont randomly barf in the middle of town now XD

It's okay MS usually starts later....mine started yesterday when I was 5 weeks and 4 Days. Most get it in week 6 +....so hang in there and enjoy not having any MS!


----------



## suzielou3

Sorry mom and ttc for your loss xxx


----------



## suzielou3

Anyone else wishing the next few weeks away??? I have my midwife app 3 wks tomorrow when i will be 8 wks, am just wishing the days away so we can get on with things and get a scan date, just to check lil bean is doing well......as much as i love being pg, i wish i didnt find out soooo early (3+4) it just seems to be dragging...........is it just me being impatient to see lil one??????


----------



## Guppy051708

suzielou3 said:


> Anyone else wishing the next few weeks away??? I have my midwife app 3 wks tomorrow when i will be 8 wks, am just wishing the days away so we can get on with things and get a scan date, just to check lil bean is doing well......as much as i love being pg, i wish i didnt find out soooo early (3+4) it just seems to be dragging...........is it just me being impatient to see lil one??????

Not at all! I am wishing the days away too as i really want a scan as well. I dont even have one booked yet. And i know what you mean, i found out at 3+3....so this is taking FOREVER! lol


----------



## TheRealMe

mom and ttc said:


> you can take me out, miscarried yesterday

I am really sorry to hear that. Take it easy and hope to see you soon in the first tri.


----------



## TheRealMe

How is everyone dealing with their MS? I try to nibble on something all day long. I also have ice water with some flavoring to sip...they both help a bit. mine isnt too bad in the morning, which is great because i have to get to work...but i was miserable last evening...just sat around and watched tv for like 3 hours waiting for it to pass :(


----------



## KjConard

I've been bringing Saltine crackers and ginger candies with me whereever I got in a big plastic zip lock bag that can double as a barf bag if need be! I find eating the crackers almost constantly has really helped!


----------



## TheRealMe

For those of you are are not team yellow (I havent decided yet), I have something interesting for you. I came across this in the morning....apparently you can find out the gender at home at 10 weeks...it is 80% reliable....anyone planning on trying this?

https://www.intelligender.com/intelligender-gender-prediction-test.html


----------



## Guppy051708

TheRealMe said:


> How is everyone dealing with their MS? I try to nibble on something all day long. I also have ice water with some flavoring to sip...they both help a bit. mine isnt too bad in the morning, which is great because i have to get to work...but i was miserable last evening...just sat around and watched tv for like 3 hours waiting for it to pass :(

morning sickness is highly linked to a vitamin B deficiency. The prenatal does not contain the proper amounts of B6 that pregnant women need :dohh: so beyond the prenatal i take 25mg of B6 3x per day (the spacing is important! You can also take 50mg of B6 2x per day if you can't find the 25mg form). Most people dont do the following, but i also take 50mg of B12 1x per day. I did this when i was pregnant with my son and never hadr MS. 
If you do the B6, you will likely see a decrease in MS, if not gone altogether (it can vary from person to person, but i can gurantee it will at least help a little).

You can also take real, authentic ginger. It works well too. 

Make sure you eat frequently-at least every 2 hours, small snacks (like yogurt and nuts, or a cheese stick and an apple, etc) A high protein, low carb diet is a great way as well. (but you still need carb, just make sure protein is your primary)


----------



## Guppy051708

TheRealMe said:


> For those of you are are not team yellow (I havent decided yet), I have something interesting for you. I came across this in the morning....apparently you can find out the gender at home at 10 weeks...it is 80% reliable....anyone planning on trying this?
> 
> https://www.intelligender.com/intelligender-gender-prediction-test.html

I used it with my son, and it did come up boy. HOWEVER, and this is a BIG however, many things i have read about this test, is that it comes up boy WAY more frequently than girl. Usually, if it comes up girl its correct-you will likely have a girl. BUT when it come up boy, you could have a boy or you could have a girl- thats the aspect thats not so accurate. Hope that made sense. ...of course i still think it would be fun to do again :blush:


----------



## TheRealMe

Guppy051708 said:


> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone dealing with their MS? I try to nibble on something all day long. I also have ice water with some flavoring to sip...they both help a bit. mine isnt too bad in the morning, which is great because i have to get to work...but i was miserable last evening...just sat around and watched tv for like 3 hours waiting for it to pass :(
> 
> morning sickness is highly linked to a vitamin B deficiency. The prenatal does not contain the proper amounts of B6 that pregnant women need :dohh: so beyond the prenatal i take 25mg of B6 3x per day (the spacing is important! You can also take 50mg of B6 2x per day if you can't find the 25mg form). Most people dont do the following, but i also take 50mg of B12 1x per day. I did this when i was pregnant with my son and never hadr MS.
> If you do the B6, you will likely see a decrease in MS, if not gone altogether (it can vary from person to person, but i can gurantee it will at least help a little).
> 
> You can also take real, authentic ginger. It works well too.
> 
> Make sure you eat frequently-at least every 2 hours, small snacks (like yogurt and nuts, or a cheese stick and an apple, etc) A high protein, low carb diet is a great way as well. (but you still need carb, just make sure protein is your primary)Click to expand...


Thank you so much..where did you get the B6 from and what brand is it? I will give my doc a call today and get it confirmed from them. I have a really nice lunch ideal that works really well for me and has LOADS of protein from lentils and chicken breast. 

here it is: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe-XQHZJ0WE

I make whole wheat burgers with these patties but didnt add all of the spices she uses (its wayyyyyyy too spice that was). I added a lot of Ginger though and cilantro. I made a bunch of these and froze them. Convenient and easy lunch :D


----------



## firstbaby25

I think I'm going to get night symptoms... I've been feeling great in the morning and then last night I got hungry TWICE after eating dinner. And I feel a bit not normal. I don't know if it's nausea though?! 

I've heard Ginger is good for MS though. I hope so, if I feel rough at 4w3d imagine what I'll be like next week & week after etc etc!


----------



## Diana5241

Mom and TTC, I'm sorry for your loss.

Ladies, I finally broke down and bought the bra extenders today - A.MAZ.ING. When the re-measured me, I'm not quite at the next size up yet, so in the meantime this just provides a little extra room... and I don't need to buy a whole new bra wardrobe (yet). 

I've definitely started the bread craving - bread and bran (cereals, oatmeal, etc) all taste amazing. I splurged on a PB&J sandwich for lunch ... I know some people say not to eat peanut butter in case the baby is allergic, but neither my OH nor I are allergic, so I decided to give it a go... totally worth it! :thumbup:

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Robertsgirl

It's hard to keep up with this thread I'm so excited there are so many moms to be for February! We had a little scare 2 nights ago DH and I had intercourse and to our surprise, there was some blood it was light red then pink...I had my Doctors appointment yesterday and they sent me for blood work to watch my HCG levels, so I'm scared just waiting and hoping I'm not reliving my night mare from my last pregnancy that ended in m/c..It's very common especially after intercourse to bleed as your cervix is very sensitive, I will get the first results today and this wont tell as much as I am only about 5 weeks and it is the first blood test it's what we will go by, so please everyone pray, cross your fingers that my little bean will stick :) I hope everyone else is doing fantastic.


----------



## MaybBaby

So sorry for your loss 'mom and ttc' :( hope things get better with time :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

TheRealMe said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone dealing with their MS? I try to nibble on something all day long. I also have ice water with some flavoring to sip...they both help a bit. mine isnt too bad in the morning, which is great because i have to get to work...but i was miserable last evening...just sat around and watched tv for like 3 hours waiting for it to pass :(
> 
> morning sickness is highly linked to a vitamin B deficiency. The prenatal does not contain the proper amounts of B6 that pregnant women need :dohh: so beyond the prenatal i take 25mg of B6 3x per day (the spacing is important! You can also take 50mg of B6 2x per day if you can't find the 25mg form). Most people dont do the following, but i also take 50mg of B12 1x per day. I did this when i was pregnant with my son and never hadr MS.
> If you do the B6, you will likely see a decrease in MS, if not gone altogether (it can vary from person to person, but i can gurantee it will at least help a little).
> 
> You can also take real, authentic ginger. It works well too.
> 
> Make sure you eat frequently-at least every 2 hours, small snacks (like yogurt and nuts, or a cheese stick and an apple, etc) A high protein, low carb diet is a great way as well. (but you still need carb, just make sure protein is your primary)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much..where did you get the B6 from and what brand is it? I will give my doc a call today and get it confirmed from them. I have a really nice lunch ideal that works really well for me and has LOADS of protein from lentils and chicken breast.
> 
> here it is:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe-XQHZJ0WE
> 
> I make whole wheat burgers with these patties but didnt add all of the spices she uses (its wayyyyyyy too spice that was). I added a lot of Ginger though and cilantro. I made a bunch of these and froze them. Convenient and easy lunch :DClick to expand...

Yum! i think i may have to try that!
Fx'ed we dont go overdue,but if we do consider making it with the spices! :haha: some ppl swear by spicy food to induce labor naturally...although i went 41 weeks & 5 days overdue and i tried EVERYTHING humanly possible...nothing worked :dohh: but i certainly would give everything a go this time around hah

I just got mine from Walmart. I forget the name but i think it has the word "Valley" in it, for some reason. I would go look but we are aactually moving in 2 days and they are packed somewhere...hopefully ms doesn't strike for the next day or so!


----------



## Hotpink

I'm due the 15th please add me


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: hotpink!!!! CONGRATS!! :dance:
nice to see you here!


----------



## firstbaby25

Congrats hot pink!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, I got my BFP and will be due 29th of feb!! please can I join??!!! would love to keep up with you guys through pregnancy!


----------



## Guppy051708

geogem said:


> Hi ladies, I got my BFP and will be due 29th of feb!! please can I join??!!! would love to keep up with you guys through pregnancy!

Welcome!
Would that not be an awesome thing if you actually delivered on your EDD?! its not likely but that would cool!


----------



## Hotpink

Guppy051708 said:


> :hi: hotpink!!!! CONGRATS!! :dance:
> nice to see you here!

Thanks hun I am aswell


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations to geogem, AmaryllisRed, emmadaisy, MermaidMom, Hotpink and CarlyT!

mom and ttc - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## geogem

it would be very cool!! definately unique! unilkely but cool!!


----------



## tiger

morning everyone (well its 7am here !) :hi: my morning sickness is starting to kick in :cry: praying its not as bad this time round :nope: i had very bad hyperemisis with jesse. went to make a tea and i gagged at the smell :( 
congrats to everyone joining us !!! :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh snap :( hypermesis, not fun! so sorry friend. I really hope you dont have to go through that again! Maybe this time it will be regular MS and not hypermesis :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm 26th geogem and hoping I go over :haha: well, hoping it sticks first!


----------



## tiger

not fun at all :nope: was hopsitalised for a week last time from losing so much weight. there was literally nothing i could keep down. hoping for normal MS this time ! cant afford to be too sick with a toddler to run around after !


----------



## firstbaby25

:hugs: for all this with ms! T'is no good :nope: feel better soon...


----------



## geogem

i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!


----------



## TeQuiero

geogem said:


> i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!

I was the same way, I did not have any morning sickness with either of my boys. But the first thing that signaled for me to take a test was severe nausea at like 10 dpo!! At least the nausea has lightened up a bit!! I am KMFX for everyone else MS to lighten up on them too!! :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

Well my due date is now February 20th. Guess my dates were off an I'm like 5 weeks 3 days guess I gotta change my ticker.


----------



## firstbaby25

O no that's a bit sad. Have you had a scan to find this out? After how much I'm worried I'm really considering an early scan! Doesn't help when my mum asks me everyday about symptoms and I basically feel great, if I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't notice them.


----------



## geogem

i wouldnt worry i felt great all the way through my pregnancies both times with my boys - some people are just lucky. x


----------



## firstbaby25

geogem said:


> i wouldnt worry i felt great all the way through my pregnancies both times with my boys - some people are just lucky. x

Thanks this is what keeps me going! People who get symptoms sometimes only get them 5/6/7 weeks... I'm not 5 weeks yet! I need to chill.


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh my goodness I am glad I am not the only one feeling better then expected. I am so frightened that it means that there is something wrong. I have very mild queasiness and I generally feel crummy in the nights and tired throughout the day but I feel sooo much better then I expected too. It had me very worried. Strange I know.


----------



## VegtaBully

Yeah, today was even milder than it has been. In fact, I can pretty honestly say I felt like a regular human being today. No food aversion, sore boobs, or anything. I did get a nice 2.5 hr nap though :)


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i wouldn't worry about a lack of symptoms, a lot of women dont get symptoms until about week 8. And even then some women just never have symptoms at all! I never had MS with my son! I was never tired. i never had mood swings, sore boobs, pretty much nothing. ....except i was hypoglycemic and vomited from that (lost 9lb) but that didn't start until week 12-25 and it wasnt really a symptom persay (it was pregnancy induced tho as it went away the day i gave birth), but more a health issue. Point is, everyone and every pregnancy is different. It could be normal for you and this baby:D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I *think* I had some acid reflux last night. That's a symptom, yes? Or is it too early for that?? I've never had it before...and I've also never felt what I felt last night so I imagine it had to have been it. Ouchy. Lol


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yes! that is DEF a symptom!
Studies have confirmed the old wives tale about acid reflux and hair! Studies from the University of Arizona researched this old wives tale and concluded that babies born to mothers that have a lot of acid reflex in their pregnancy, are usually born with lots of hair! - i can attest to that as well ,personally ;)


----------



## Jokerette

My sore boobs started today , LOL! no mistaking them! I have also been verrrrry tired napping a few hours every afternoon!


----------



## Hotpink

Oh my I think my lil bean likes my left ovary


----------



## saphire76

firstbaby25 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, thats a bit early! I would wait for a few days (hard i know!!) I did test even a week after :bfp: just for fun!!
> If you do 2 hcg tests, you get your doubling time, which i think is all you need right now to ensure all on track.at least that's the way I look at it!!
> 
> :shock: I've done 4! Gonna stop now. Got a 1 - 2 week reading on Monday night so gonna use a digi on Friday because I'm at the doctors on Friday morning... Does that sound more reasonable?! I'm a poas-aholic!
> 
> So since you've been pregnant how many times have you tested?Click to expand...


This is funny! You sound just like me. I tested 7 times this pregnancy so far and w my son it was at least 10 and I even bought a cup from peeonastick.com so normal and I feel ya :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> oh yes! that is DEF a symptom!
> Studies have confirmed the old wives tale about acid reflux and hair! Studies from the University of Arizona researched this old wives tale and concluded that babies born to mothers that have a lot of acid reflex in their pregnancy, are usually born with lots of hair! - i can attest to that as well ,personally ;)

LOL, Now that you mention it, I think I've heard that tale before, lol! I would not be surprised at ALL if this child is born with a ton of hair. I had a TON!


----------



## CateFace

Room for 1 more?

I'm due Feb 21!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

CateFace said:


> Room for 1 more?
> 
> I'm due Feb 21!

Welcome!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

121!! Based upon the last update of the first page (so long as I paid attention well enough while counting), there are about 121 pregnant mommies for February so far!!!


----------



## CateFace

Holy Moly! this is going to be massive group!!!


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> oh yes! that is DEF a symptom!
> Studies have confirmed the old wives tale about acid reflux and hair! Studies from the University of Arizona researched this old wives tale and concluded that babies born to mothers that have a lot of acid reflex in their pregnancy, are usually born with lots of hair! - i can attest to that as well ,personally ;)



Me too! My son had so much black hair I was like who's kid is this! My whole family is super blonde. The acid reflux the last month of my pregnancy was so bad I slept in the recliner. Really not hoping for that again. Hair can come later lol


----------



## saphire76

Wow this is a lot of baby's yay!!!
God bless you all!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

CateFace said:


> Holy Moly! this is going to be massive group!!!

I know! It's incredible! I don't imagine it'll get TOO much bigger since we're finally getting due dates at the end of the month, but I bet we'll still get some new people who find us later on!!!


----------



## CateFace

yea there are always a few stragglers that find out much later on in their pregnancy too ;)


----------



## kbkb

TheRealMe said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> welcome therealme and congrats~
> 
> yeah there are lots of pages in here! I'm only 6 weeks so I haven't had a scan yet but I am working full time (or at least I'm supposed to be, I find it hard to concentrate on work right now). I don't plan on telling them until at least 12 weeks if not later. My boss and most of my coworkers are at a different site though so that makes it easier. And I have the option to work from home a few days a week which has been really helpful.
> 
> Thank you! Your lucky in the sense that your team isnt local. Most of my team is local here and super nosy :) I would like to wait until 12 weeks as well. Do you know how you are going to announce it at work? Its not the sort of thing one says in a meeting? Right? I can work from home as well so that will make it easier, esp towards the end. How far along are you ?Click to expand...
> 
> wow....looks a lot of us are concerned about the same things! I told my immediate team who are very close, but I am planning to tell my boss after my first scan. Luckily, she is very nice and a lady and at a differnt location! definitely hard to work a full day!! Esp when you're gagging at the smell of everything your co-workers are eating. So I had to tell them so I could request for a bit of consideration ...soooo :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> aww...my team is mostly guys :( One lady who is like a dinosaur and super cranky...and doesnt have any kids...so I doubt ill get any slack from her. I am just trying to take it one day at a time. My Nausia started yesterday so that isnt any fun at all..Click to expand...

ughhhhhhhhh-nausea....tell me about it!! bananas and a glass of milk at night are helping me but it just hits me at about every smell around the workplace.not fun indeed.


----------



## TeQuiero

I had terrible heartburn with my youngest son and he had a lot of blondish-red hair, now it is brown :)


----------



## Wantabean

bah this will be the third time ihave typed this post! dnt know what is going on with my laptop!! grrrrr

yeah anyway lol
i might have accidently peed on 12 hpts lol doc has done one 2 lol also had hcg tracking and a scan lol ok ok i will admit it llol MY NAME IS KIRSTIE AND IM A POAS AHOLIC lol

i wont need to worry about pain meds as having a section. i would love to give birth and i would love to try gas and air though lol

i am so nervous :/ i have a scan later on today. i HATE scans :( i am that nervous i woke at 3am and cant get back to sleep :( boo lol

how is everyone today? xxxx


----------



## kbkb

Welcome to all the new ladies! sorry for your loss mom and ttc, hope to see you get to the 1st tri section again really soon.


----------



## kbkb

firstbaby25 said:


> I think I'm going to get night symptoms... I've been feeling great in the morning and then last night I got hungry TWICE after eating dinner. And I feel a bit not normal. I don't know if it's nausea though?!
> 
> I've heard Ginger is good for MS though. I hope so, if I feel rough at 4w3d imagine what I'll be like next week & week after etc etc!


Its still quite early! I do pray you miss the ms...its not fun....:nope: will kick in around 6-7 weeks usually. Though I had a revulsion of food since week 5! ughhh, not fun


----------



## CateFace

Wantabean said:


> bah this will be the third time ihave typed this post! dnt know what is going on with my laptop!! grrrrr
> 
> yeah anyway lol
> i might have accidently peed on 12 hpts lol doc has done one 2 lol also had hcg tracking and a scan lol ok ok i will admit it llol MY NAME IS KIRSTIE AND IM A POAS AHOLIC lol
> 
> i wont need to worry about pain meds as having a section. i would love to give birth and i would love to try gas and air though lol
> 
> i am so nervous :/ i have a scan later on today. i HATE scans :( i am that nervous i woke at 3am and cant get back to sleep :( boo lol
> 
> how is everyone today? xxxx



bahaha to your stick peeing - except I might be in the same boat - I ran out of sticks just today...I had 3 FRERs, 1 CB digi and 25 internet strips...all peed on...I still have them all in my bathroom too!:haha:


----------



## Wantabean

haha ok you win lol its when i was pg with my son i realised i had a problem lol a friend was doing a hpt so i done one 2, just to make sure lol i was 7 months pg :dohh: o well lol we all have our vices lol xxx


----------



## honey08

geogem said:


> i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!



:hi: so glad to be bumpbuddies again !!


well ladies i went for a very early scan on monday with side pains i was only 4wk 4day ish , they cudnt see anything on the scan but scanned my ovaires and both were enlarged,they were sure it was eptopic ,i was kept in had surgery monday night at 8pm ish to remove it, they cudnt do it thro keyhole surgery cos it was 2big they had to open my c-sec scar open again :cry:

BUT when i came round they said i had an 8cm cyst on my right side and 4cm on my left,both were removed , repeated bloods wednesday and my levels had gone from 907 on monday to 1900 on wed :dance: so im waiting on an early scan at 7wk :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

honey08 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: so glad to be bumpbuddies again !!
> 
> 
> well ladies i went for a very early scan on monday with side pains i was only 4wk 4day ish , they cudnt see anything on the scan but scanned my ovaires and both were enlarged,they were sure it was eptopic ,i was kept in had surgery monday night at 8pm ish to remove it, they cudnt do it thro keyhole surgery cos it was 2big they had to open my c-sec scar open again :cry:
> 
> BUT when i came round they said i had an 8cm cyst on my right side and 4cm on my left,both were removed , repeated bloods wednesday and my levels had gone from 907 on monday to 1900 on wed :dance: so im waiting on an early scan at 7wk :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oh wow honey! What an amazing story...I would have been certain I was going lose my bean if I went through that. I'm so happy for you! Sending you lots of luck for a H&H pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## geogem

honey08 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: so glad to be bumpbuddies again !!
> 
> 
> well ladies i went for a very early scan on monday with side pains i was only 4wk 4day ish , they cudnt see anything on the scan but scanned my ovaires and both were enlarged,they were sure it was eptopic ,i was kept in had surgery monday night at 8pm ish to remove it, they cudnt do it thro keyhole surgery cos it was 2big they had to open my c-sec scar open again :cry:
> 
> BUT when i came round they said i had an 8cm cyst on my right side and 4cm on my left,both were removed , repeated bloods wednesday and my levels had gone from 907 on monday to 1900 on wed :dance: so im waiting on an early scan at 7wk :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

me too honey, will be nice to have a familiar face to chat to again!! miss all the july mummies now I am pregnant again!! lol


----------



## firstbaby25

Wantabean & cateface thank god I'm not cracking up. I did 3 tests yesterday because I wasn't happy with my first set of lines. I've got IC's, superdrug FRER thingys and a digi that I :brat: :brat: want a higher reading with!


----------



## firstbaby25

I just got the same reading on my digi :cry: 

I should easily be 2 - 3 by now :sad2:


----------



## MaybBaby

geogem said:


> Hi ladies, I got my BFP and will be due 29th of feb!! please can I join??!!! would love to keep up with you guys through pregnancy!

Congratulations! and omg,if your baby did arrive on that date i'd be prepared to be on the news! haha! :D Sticky bean wishes! xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

welcome to all the newbies :)


----------



## geogem

MaybBaby said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I got my BFP and will be due 29th of feb!! please can I join??!!! would love to keep up with you guys through pregnancy!
> 
> Congratulations! and omg,if your baby did arrive on that date i'd be prepared to be on the news! haha! :D Sticky bean wishes! xxClick to expand...

i know!! how cool!! thanks hun. x


----------



## suzielou3

Morning ladies......Im 5wks today im soo excited to see my ticker move lol how sad is that!!!!

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulartions all new people :hugs: :yipee:

Suzie Lou :clou9: what I wouldn't give to be 5 weeks! I'm booked in for bloods today because my digi didn't go up :blush:


----------



## mumanddad

Hay i got my bfp last friday and im due on the 17th feb can i please join you x


----------



## Wantabean

*firstbaby*- when did you get your 1-2? it took ten days for mine to change lol i got rather frustrated with it lol have a lil faith my dear :hugs: xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Wantabean said:


> *firstbaby*- when did you get your 1-2? it took ten days for mine to change lol i got rather frustrated with it lol have a lil faith my dear :hugs: xxx

Did it? REALLY? God that is music.to.my.ears. I have just done IC with 3mu and it was positive! Sad times... I am off for a blood test! 

I got 1 - 2 on monday when I was 4 weeks 1 day. And couldn't resist doing the other today :sad2: i'm now paranoid! Thanks you...


----------



## Wantabean

that was only 3 days ago lol i will put money on this being a sticky bean fro you. are you gonna get bloods done? could you book a scan for about a week/10 days time? that would reassure you. how long you been ttc? xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Wantabean said:


> that was only 3 days ago lol i will put money on this being a sticky bean fro you. are you gonna get bloods done? could you book a scan for about a week/10 days time? that would reassure you. how long you been ttc? xxx

this was our 8th month. Tried everything before that and then this month tried not trying and BAM! I am going for bloods done, if all comes back good i'll get early scan at 8 weeks. If not, i'll wait it out. What's :haha: is that I did it Monday at 6pm and this one today at 8am. It's like 36 hours ago! I just want to know beanie is growing as it should! 

Thanks for being so nice :hugs: I am a first timer for everything! TTC, :bfp:, bebe EVERYTHING! So I reckon that's where my worry comes from!

How long you been TTC and that?


----------



## Josefin

Well I went to se midwife and my doctor today. The doctor said there's nothing i can do to make me feel better. Not fun. But OH went to the drug store and bought some medicin for me that works for some people. I didn't throw up today at least:) It's hard to enjoy beeing pregnant with the MS. And ever harder to really realize that I'm actually pregnant! I don't know why couse it's not like I feel normal:p Maybe i just don't want MS to have anything with the baby to do?:) I'm gonna se midwife again on tuesday:)


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. It seems as if MS has finally hit me. I felt miserable most of last night and today feels worse. If I find out who is eating a pie in my office I will kill them :haha: The smell of pies and fried chicken turns my insides out lol. What's making u feel sick?


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha you talking about fried chicken and pies lol my tummy just flipped while reading lol i am in general just anti food at the mo lol oh has to surprise me with dinner coz if i know what we are having i end up feeling sick thinking about it before its even ready lol xxx


----------



## BabyAngelic

Lol and fried chicken and pies are my hubby's favorite. He thinks that I'm just making up these aversions because I don't want him to eat those lol. Crazy man


----------



## firstbaby25

Just got back from my blood test. I'm lucky in the UK to get one. My nurse was lovely... I wanted her to be my bump buddy! She said that the digi was invented by a man that hated women!! 

Only teeny tiny probably only noticeable cause I've tested hunger type nausea ting where my mouth and throat feel all funny and I have to breathe in really quickly...

My BM's are all over the place so I hope that settles down soon :haha:

I don't like fried chicken but the ONE day I had bad nausea through hunger all I could face was a pasty!


----------



## honey08

geogem said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: so glad to be bumpbuddies again !!
> 
> 
> well ladies i went for a very early scan on monday with side pains i was only 4wk 4day ish , they cudnt see anything on the scan but scanned my ovaires and both were enlarged,they were sure it was eptopic ,i was kept in had surgery monday night at 8pm ish to remove it, they cudnt do it thro keyhole surgery cos it was 2big they had to open my c-sec scar open again :cry:
> 
> BUT when i came round they said i had an 8cm cyst on my right side and 4cm on my left,both were removed , repeated bloods wednesday and my levels had gone from 907 on monday to 1900 on wed :dance: so im waiting on an early scan at 7wk :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> me too honey, will be nice to have a familiar face to chat to again!! miss all the july mummies now I am pregnant again!! lolClick to expand...

 iknow ! MOST are due very very soon ! :) x


----------



## SweetJennie

Is it common for people to get early scans? I was told I would be booked for a scan anywheres from 18-20 weeks.


----------



## mumanddad

I have just got my scan date for the 1st aug which i thought was late in my first pregnancy i had 8 scans in total x


----------



## firstbaby25

In the uk you get your first at 11 - 13 weeks. You see a lot that people have private early scans! But they cost between £80 and £115... I don't think I can afford :(


----------



## Jasmine79

Hi everyone, can I join. I havent gor ms yet but am very picky with regards to food. I get my first scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## VegtaBully

Wantabean said:


> hahaha you talking about fried chicken and pies lol my tummy just flipped while reading lol i am in general just anti food at the mo lol oh has to surprise me with dinner coz if i know what we are having i end up feeling sick thinking about it before its even ready lol xxx

I know what you mean. I don't really want to think about what I'm eating beforehand, but once it's in front of me I'm generally okay with it.


----------



## TeQuiero

SweetJennie said:


> Is it common for people to get early scans? I was told I would be booked for a scan anywheres from 18-20 weeks.

I know that most DRs here do the first scan between 8 and 12 weeks. They want to make sure that the sac is there and to tell how many babies there are, so on and so forth. I normally have 3-4 scans during my pregnancies, one at 8 weeks, one at 18-20 weeks, and one at about 32 weeks. 
I am getting so impatient for my first appointment.... I think that this wait is worse than the 2ww!! :haha:


----------



## saphire76

SweetJennie said:


> Is it common for people to get early scans? I was told I would be booked for a scan anywheres from 18-20 weeks.


My dr does one everytime I go to his office. I've had 2 and I'm not 6 weeks yet. Love scans!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Maybe ask at your first mw appointment and see if you can have an earlier scan


----------



## Junebugs

SweetJennie said:


> Is it common for people to get early scans? I was told I would be booked for a scan anywheres from 18-20 weeks.

Not in Canada. I have seen alot of woman in Canada get scans later. I don't have mine booked until the end of August. (Around 16 weeks). I just happen to get one at about 6 weeks because i went to the hospital.


----------



## Junebugs

Wantabean said:


> i am so nervous :/ i have a scan later on today. i HATE scans :( i am that nervous i woke at 3am and cant get back to sleep :( boo lol
> 
> how is everyone today? xxxx

Don't be nervious!!! I am sure everything will be fine ;)


----------



## AveryATL

I am in the US, and I got my first scan today (6+2), and I saw and heard the HB :happydance:. I have another one in 2 weeks, and then the first trimester screen in early August. The only reason I have one in two weeks is because I miscarried in Feb, and my Dr. doesn't want me to have to wait 6 weeks to see the baby again .


----------



## MrsMM24

EDD until this affternoon (1st appt) is 2/12/2012!!!:happydance:

This would be 6 days after our Anny!!! WOW!

However, as any of you that recognize me from other threads know, I have an irregularly regular cycle (every other month) so the doc has us coming in today to see if it is 2/12/12 or 1/24/12.... Either date would be fine with us!:winkwink:


----------



## KjConard

I thought my MS was passing as I felt pretty good for most of the day yesterday. Well today it is back worse than ever! I threw up for the first time ever today ( I acutally couldn't stop...tmi- sorry) and now I am running late for work. I don't know if I should eat something so I have something in my stomach as I'm a bit shaky or if I should skip food so I don't get sick again, since I will be at work. This sucks. I'm pretty sure my prenatal came up as well as my breakfast. Should I try taking another prenatal later today to make sure my system gets the vits? Any help or suggestions would be awesome! I do take B6, and it doesn't seem to be helping although I will keep taking it!


----------



## amandad192

KjConard said:


> I thought my MS was passing as I felt pretty good for most of the day yesterday. Well today it is back worse than ever! I threw up for the first time ever today ( I acutally couldn't stop...tmi- sorry) and now I am running late for work. I don't know if I should eat something so I have something in my stomach as I'm a bit shaky or if I should skip food so I don't get sick again, since I will be at work. This sucks. I'm pretty sure my prenatal came up as well as my breakfast. Should I try taking another prenatal later today to make sure my system gets the vits? Any help or suggestions would be awesome! I do take B6, and it doesn't seem to be helping although I will keep taking it!

:hugs: definetely eat something 5-10 minutes after puking. Don't eat straight after, but if you leave it too long you'll build up stomach acid and puke again.

As for the vits, it depends whats in them. Folic acid and b6 I'm 100% sure your can't overdose on because they are water soluble not fat soluble, so it depends what else is in them wether you should take another or not.

How much B6 are you taking?
x


----------



## geogem

honey08 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> i havent had ms with any of my previous but both been boys, we shall see this time if its different!!
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: so glad to be bumpbuddies again !!
> 
> 
> well ladies i went for a very early scan on monday with side pains i was only 4wk 4day ish , they cudnt see anything on the scan but scanned my ovaires and both were enlarged,they were sure it was eptopic ,i was kept in had surgery monday night at 8pm ish to remove it, they cudnt do it thro keyhole surgery cos it was 2big they had to open my c-sec scar open again :cry:
> 
> BUT when i came round they said i had an 8cm cyst on my right side and 4cm on my left,both were removed , repeated bloods wednesday and my levels had gone from 907 on monday to 1900 on wed :dance: so im waiting on an early scan at 7wk :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> me too honey, will be nice to have a familiar face to chat to again!! miss all the july mummies now I am pregnant again!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> iknow ! MOST are due very very soon ! :) xClick to expand...

I know hun, but at least we are here now.


----------



## geogem

here we dont see anyone until 8 weeks and then have a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks and that is it until birth unless there are any issues or previous issues!


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies i had my scan. can you remove me from the 20th (?) and pop me in for the 14th lol :woohoo: seen lil teeny baby and heartbeat i am so so happy :) yay feel so relieved now. i only get so many scans coz of all the losses. usually in the uk you only get 2 scans. one at 12weeks ish and one at 20 weeks ish. i had 17 in total with my son lol. im back on the 7th july for another scan just to check everything is progressing as it should. i cant tell you laies how much i was dreading this scan today but now i feel so happy :) yaaaaaay :) xxxx


----------



## geogem

wow wonderful news hun. x excellent.


----------



## amandad192

Wantabean said:


> hey ladies i had my scan. can you remove me from the 20th (?) and pop me in for the 14th lol :woohoo: seen lil teeny baby and heartbeat i am so so happy :) yay feel so relieved now. i only get so many scans coz of all the losses. usually in the uk you only get 2 scans. one at 12weeks ish and one at 20 weeks ish. i had 17 in total with my son lol. im back on the 7th july for another scan just to check everything is progressing as it should. i cant tell you laies how much i was dreading this scan today but now i feel so happy :) yaaaaaay :) xxxx

You worried me then. I read "can you remove me" and thought OH NO :cry: then read on..I'm soo glad everything is ok and hope it stays that way!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats on moving up the 6 days WANTABEAN!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Oooh that actually makes me WANT friend chicken! Lol


----------



## babyclements

Wantabean said:


> hey ladies i had my scan. can you remove me from the 20th (?) and pop me in for the 14th lol :woohoo: seen lil teeny baby and heartbeat i am so so happy :) yay feel so relieved now. i only get so many scans coz of all the losses. usually in the uk you only get 2 scans. one at 12weeks ish and one at 20 weeks ish. i had 17 in total with my son lol. im back on the 7th july for another scan just to check everything is progressing as it should. i cant tell you laies how much i was dreading this scan today but now i feel so happy :) yaaaaaay :) xxxx

Well done!!! So happy for ya! And now youa re sharing my EDD! :D
i have my first scan July 7th (In US so more scans given here) so my EDD may be changed when I go and have scan depending on beans size etc. 
Well done!! Delighted for ya :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

amandad192 said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i had my scan. can you remove me from the 20th (?) and pop me in for the 14th lol :woohoo: seen lil teeny baby and heartbeat i am so so happy :) yay feel so relieved now. i only get so many scans coz of all the losses. usually in the uk you only get 2 scans. one at 12weeks ish and one at 20 weeks ish. i had 17 in total with my son lol. im back on the 7th july for another scan just to check everything is progressing as it should. i cant tell you laies how much i was dreading this scan today but now i feel so happy :) yaaaaaay :) xxxx
> 
> You worried me then. I read "can you remove me" and thought OH NO :cry: then read on..I'm soo glad everything is ok and hope it stays that way!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Me too!!! It was an "oh no...!" into and "oh!!" Lol


----------



## saphire76

Yay! Good for you. Can't wait to see the heartbeat.


----------



## TeQuiero

I am happy for you Kirstie!! It is great news!! This has been a hard few weeks on you, but now you have all of your proof!! :woohoo:

Today is the first day in a week that I have felt :sick: and it doesn't help that it is so hot and humid here!! I am going to try to stay inside for the rest of the day!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Kirsty that's awesome! 6 days less to wait, 6 days closer to safety!


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys :) sorry didnt mean to worry you all lol i feel great. nauseous and exhausted but great :) my boobs have went back up to the size they were while bfing Cam and they dnt seem to be stopping. i am happy about this lol i mean i only had to get pregnant 7 times before i got boobs lol am really chuffed lol wore my first pair of mat jeans today aswell. i never once wore any mat stuff with cam but 6weeks in and im in them already lol i am gonna be HUUUUUGE!! lol 

how you all doing? hows ms treating you all this evening? xxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I was feeling a bit yucky this morning, but I feel better now. My boobs aren't quite as sore today as they have been which, of course, worries me.


----------



## mumanddad

My hayfever has been a pain today and every time i sneeze i am getting super sore pains in my belly :( could i be harming baby? X


----------



## TeQuiero

You shouldn't be, it is probably just tightening the muscles that are working to stretch for your uterus to grow. It has happened to me during both of my other pregnancies.


----------



## Nicky21

Can I join this group too? I'm due February 21st.


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome


----------



## Nicky21

Hi Ladies! Just want to introduce myself to all the lovely ladies here. I found out I am pregnant less than 2 weeks ago!!! My DH and I are cautiously happy about this one, since we had a miscarriage 4 months ago when i was 7 weeks. The experience was extremely painful for us since it was our first pregnancy. I really hope and pray this one would stick. I just realized if everything goes on as expected, I'd have this baby on exactly the same date as I lost my previous. How's that for miracleous? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Just got back from the meet and greet and birth center tour! It was awesome and the midwives are amazing! I feel WAY more comfortable there (with them) than at any hospital giving birth! Im so excited! I dont go back until Aug 8th, but i can't wait!!! (no idea on scan date. they do them if we want them, but dont have to have them done. I want one though! :blush: it will likely be after my aug 8th appt)


----------



## ZombieKitten

Just had my first ultrasound done today and I'm actually due on Feb 11th instead of the 10th. I was only 1 day off! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Nicky21 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just want to introduce myself to all the lovely ladies here. I found out I am pregnant less than 2 weeks ago!!! My DH and I are cautiously happy about this one, since we had a miscarriage 4 months ago when i was 7 weeks. The experience was extremely painful for us since it was our first pregnancy. I really hope and pray this one would stick. I just realized if everything goes on as expected, I'd have this baby on exactly the same date as I lost my previous. How's that for miracleous? :)

Welcome! 

That's just like us. We had a mc at the very end of Jan with our first. I was around 10 weeks. And...I didn't even think of that...I'll have this little one just a tiny bit after I lost the last if I go on my due date! If I'm early, it could be the same day, too. Weird.


----------



## pixiepower

hi ladies,
hows everybody doing this evening? or afternoon or morning depending where you are lol! welcome to all the new ladies, there is so many of us and such a busy thread I dont know if i will ever get to read every post but its fun trying:hugs:
after struggling all week with finding something comfy to wear, and I know its just bloat but still... I am going shopping for comfy stretchy mat trousers for work at the weekend, I am sitting at my computer every day and the waistbands are cutting in big time, I really do look like I ate too many cakes, whch frankly is better than my boss knowing the truth at the mo, I am still on a temp contract and dont want them to make an excuse for me to go!
On top of which my team manager who i think is great has been struggling with IVF for about 18 months now and i dont want to have to see her crushed face just yet bless her, life is so unfair sometimes!
I am so grateful tomorrow is friday as the battle to get up is killing me every morning, and i thought I havent been sick so not proper MS but of course by 11:30 I'm feeling a fair bit better so yep, its MS. trying to force down food to stop the faint feeling, food makes me feel worse, then by lunch not too bad. very selective about what I am eating though, no sugar at all, cant look at chocolate or coca-cola!
enough rambling lol, think I better start a diary!!
hugs to all feb valentine ladies xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

*ZombieKitten, Wantabean *and *saphire76 * - changed your dates!

*MrsMM24, mumanddad, CateFace *and *Nicky21* - welcome and congratulations!

Hope everyone's doing OK today. My daughter's poorly, _again_, so I'm knackered!


----------



## mumanddad

mrsraggle said:


> *ZombieKitten, Wantabean *and *saphire76 * - changed your dates!
> 
> *MrsMM24, mumanddad, CateFace *and *Nicky21* - welcome and congratulations!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing OK today. My daughter's poorly, _again_, so I'm knackered!

Thank you

Aww i hope she is better soon x


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> *ZombieKitten, Wantabean *and *saphire76 * - changed your dates!
> 
> *MrsMM24, mumanddad, CateFace *and *Nicky21* - welcome and congratulations!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing OK today. My daughter's poorly, _again_, so I'm knackered!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Aww i hope she is better soon xClick to expand...

Congratulations on your new beanie!!!! 38 cycles! Wow! you are so worthy! What a blessing! So happy for your gift :cloud9: you will love being a mama.


----------



## TeQuiero

mrsraggle said:


> *ZombieKitten, Wantabean *and *saphire76 * - changed your dates!
> 
> *MrsMM24, mumanddad, CateFace *and *Nicky21* - welcome and congratulations!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing OK today. My daughter's poorly, _again_, so I'm knackered!

Poor thing, I hope she gets better very soon!! I know how terrible it is when your LO is sick and you cannot take their pain away from them!! :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Welcome newbies :hugs: rubbish at keeping up at night! 

:dust: :dust:

Don't repeatedly test, I'm driving myself nuts :fool: :fool:


----------



## firstbaby25

Still no symptoms for me...

All those MS sufferers - the grass is always greener eh?


----------



## mrsraggle

firstbaby25 said:


> Still no symptoms for me...
> 
> All those MS sufferers - the grass is always greener eh?

Mine didn't start this time until 6 weeks so there's plenty of time yet!


----------



## firstbaby25

I think it's lack of symptoms coupled with the testing.. Comparing lines and whatnot and tripping over digi readings not going up! :fool: I believe 5/6 weeks is about normal, I hope so, I really want this bebe!


----------



## nightkd

mrsraggle said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Still no symptoms for me...
> 
> All those MS sufferers - the grass is always greener eh?
> 
> Mine didn't start this time until 6 weeks so there's plenty of time yet!Click to expand...

Hope your kiddo is feeling better soon!! :)

And yeah...my MS with DD AND this pregnancy only really started at 6 weeks.. :dohh:


----------



## nightkd

I can't believe how quick this seems to be going so far... I didn't think it would, but I am going to be 8 weeks this weekend!!! 

I think it's in part because I found out later with this pregnancy than DD (found out at 3 weeks 4 days with DD and I didn't even know I had a chance of being pregnant this time, so tested way later!) and in part because I'm busier (kind of unfortunately :lol:) managing sickness and messing with Evey.

Flying to the UK in August and at that point I will be around 18 weeks!!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Mrs raggle hope your DD gets better soon :thumbup:


----------



## Wantabean

ok ladies here it is lol 
introducing 'Splodge' lol cant really see the actually teeny baby but its in there somewhere lol i seen it on scan plus its teeny heartbeat :) wooooo :happydance:
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/Splodge/splodge.jpg


----------



## firstbaby25

Wantabean :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww :cloud9: amazing hun


----------



## geogem

why couldnt i face eating my tea!! ggrrr just made me feel icky!! was kinda hoping to be lucky and not get m/s this time round having never had it before - i hope this isnt the start of it! just want to drink milk!! copious amounts of milk!!! 

someone at work has guessed already! she said to me, well you've been popping to loo alot today - thats not a sign of something is it? i just said no and skulked away!! oops i dont like lying.


----------



## emzo79

CateFace said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> bah this will be the third time ihave typed this post! dnt know what is going on with my laptop!! grrrrr
> 
> yeah anyway lol
> i might have accidently peed on 12 hpts lol doc has done one 2 lol also had hcg tracking and a scan lol ok ok i will admit it llol MY NAME IS KIRSTIE AND IM A POAS AHOLIC lol
> 
> i wont need to worry about pain meds as having a section. i would love to give birth and i would love to try gas and air though lol
> 
> i am so nervous :/ i have a scan later on today. i HATE scans :( i am that nervous i woke at 3am and cant get back to sleep :( boo lol
> 
> how is everyone today? xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> bahaha to your stick peeing - except I might be in the same boat - I ran out of sticks just today...I had 3 FRERs, 1 CB digi and 25 internet strips...all peed on...I still have them all in my bathroom too!:haha:Click to expand...

That's too funny! I thought I had issues after peeing on 12 sticks, plus the one the doctor did. Now I don't feel so bad. lol! I also kept them all in my bathroom for like 2 weeks, and finally my husband was like, um are you going to keep those there forever? So I finally moved them :)

I've been reading all of your posts, but haven't really posted anything myself except a hi and my due date. I am currently 7 weeks, almost 8 with baby #1. I have my first prenatal appointment this coming Monday and really really hope they will do an ultrasound. I just want to make sure baby is actually there and doing ok, and hopefully be able to hear a heartbeat. Then I will be able to relax. 

I love reading all of your posts. It's comforting to have other people who are going through all the same stuff. I've had a little morning sickness (at night) but not too bad. Mostly just feel tired and run down all the time, sore boobs, heartburn, and I hate food all of a sudden. Really hoping that changes soon :)


----------



## ellitigg

VegtaBully said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hahaha you talking about fried chicken and pies lol my tummy just flipped while reading lol i am in general just anti food at the mo lol oh has to surprise me with dinner coz if i know what we are having i end up feeling sick thinking about it before its even ready lol xxx
> 
> I know what you mean. I don't really want to think about what I'm eating beforehand, but once it's in front of me I'm generally okay with it.Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same! We were supposed to have fish last night but I thought about it too long and couldn't eat it. Warm bread and cheese instead. My booking appt is tomorrow morning. Got to have bloods done, wish me luck :/


----------



## tiger

omg its nearly 8am and ive just come on and have to read thru 7 pages ! wouldnt want to miss a day :wacko: 
mrsraggle - i hope she gets better soon :hugs: sick bubs suck ! 
i have my scan date for the 14th july at 8 weeks, they werent going to do one until 12 weeks but my periods were very irregular and they just want to make sure im not further along than i think ! 
everyone still getting the popping bubbles ???? im getting them all the time and its driving me mental ! if i was 16 or more weeks id be certain it was the baby moving ! thats exactly what it feels like !! 
MS starting kicking in with me yesterday, gagged over my cup of tea and this morning i feel awful :cry: 
fatigue hit me a bit yesterday too :( not fun with a very clingy toddler for the day !


----------



## EngineerGirl

Can I join up with you all? Yesterday I woke up to an elevated temperature at the end of my luteal phase, which left me all excited and shaky. I had to root around my kitchen to find a disposable cup so I could POAS, but I finally found something and got two lines. Today I went to the doctors' to confirm and they just called to say my blood test came back positive as well. 

I'm excited, petrified, nervous, overjoyed, and generally hyper about it all. At the same time I'm having a hard time thinking of our baby as real because all the miscarriage statistics are constantly in the back of my mind.

Hope to get to know all you ladies a little better as we progress!


----------



## mrsraggle

EngineerGirl said:


> Can I join up with you all? Yesterday I woke up to an elevated temperature at the end of my luteal phase, which left me all excited and shaky. I had to root around my kitchen to find a disposable cup so I could POAS, but I finally found something and got two lines. Today I went to the doctors' to confirm and they just called to say my blood test came back positive as well.
> 
> I'm excited, petrified, nervous, overjoyed, and generally hyper about it all. At the same time I'm having a hard time thinking of our baby as real because all the miscarriage statistics are constantly in the back of my mind.
> 
> Hope to get to know all you ladies a little better as we progress!

Congrats! When are you due?


----------



## EngineerGirl

mrsraggle, by LMP I'm due Feb. 27 and by ovulation day (from FF) due Feb. 29. DH really doesn't want Baby born on leap day :shrug:.


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> omg i
> everyone still getting the popping bubbles ???? im getting them all the time and its driving me mental ! if i was 16 or more weeks id be certain it was the baby moving ! thats exactly what it feels like !!

I have been feeling the SAME exact way! seriously, it makes me feel like im 20 weeks pregnant or something! Makes me think im further along than i really am but i know that not possible :dohh:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

emzo79 said:


> CateFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> bah this will be the third time ihave typed this post! dnt know what is going on with my laptop!! grrrrr
> 
> yeah anyway lol
> i might have accidently peed on 12 hpts lol doc has done one 2 lol also had hcg tracking and a scan lol ok ok i will admit it llol MY NAME IS KIRSTIE AND IM A POAS AHOLIC lol
> 
> i wont need to worry about pain meds as having a section. i would love to give birth and i would love to try gas and air though lol
> 
> i am so nervous :/ i have a scan later on today. i HATE scans :( i am that nervous i woke at 3am and cant get back to sleep :( boo lol
> 
> how is everyone today? xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> bahaha to your stick peeing - except I might be in the same boat - I ran out of sticks just today...I had 3 FRERs, 1 CB digi and 25 internet strips...all peed on...I still have them all in my bathroom too!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's too funny! I thought I had issues after peeing on 12 sticks, plus the one the doctor did. Now I don't feel so bad. lol! I also kept them all in my bathroom for like 2 weeks, and finally my husband was like, um are you going to keep those there forever? So I finally moved them :)
> 
> I've been reading all of your posts, but haven't really posted anything myself except a hi and my due date. I am currently 7 weeks, almost 8 with baby #1. I have my first prenatal appointment this coming Monday and really really hope they will do an ultrasound. I just want to make sure baby is actually there and doing ok, and hopefully be able to hear a heartbeat. Then I will be able to relax.
> 
> I love reading all of your posts. It's comforting to have other people who are going through all the same stuff. I've had a little morning sickness (at night) but not too bad. Mostly just feel tired and run down all the time, sore boobs, heartburn, and I hate food all of a sudden. Really hoping that changes soon :)Click to expand...

Welcome! I'm also 7 wks - almost 8, and my first appt is also on Monday!! :happydance:


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> omg i
> everyone still getting the popping bubbles ???? im getting them all the time and its driving me mental ! if i was 16 or more weeks id be certain it was the baby moving ! thats exactly what it feels like !!
> 
> I have been feeling the SAME exact way! seriously, it makes me feel like im 20 weeks pregnant or something! Makes me think im further along than i really am but i know that not possible :dohh:Click to expand...

yep! im the same ! everytime i feel it, i wonder if im really only 5 weeks along . its driving me up the wall.


----------



## Guppy051708

Me too! i really really wish i was seeing the MW before I was 10 weeks! Seems like forever! I would love a scan, idk.....some days i convince myself i am either much further along, or there are multiples lol ...maybe its normal to feel this for 2nd timers? :shrug: seems like a lot of ladies are saying the same, especially the girls who have babies under 1 yr.


----------



## emzo79

tiger said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> omg i
> everyone still getting the popping bubbles ???? im getting them all the time and its driving me mental ! if i was 16 or more weeks id be certain it was the baby moving ! thats exactly what it feels like !!
> 
> I have been feeling the SAME exact way! seriously, it makes me feel like im 20 weeks pregnant or something! Makes me think im further along than i really am but i know that not possible :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> yep! im the same ! everytime i feel it, i wonder if im really only 5 weeks along . its driving me up the wall.Click to expand...


I've been getting them too! And this is my first pregnancy! It feels like a little fluttering sensation. This is going to sound weird, but it happens every single time I hear my phone vibrate. Lol! It's like my uterus is jumpy all of a sudden. But it happens randomly at other times too. Very strange.


----------



## Junebugs

firstbaby25 said:


> Still no symptoms for me...
> 
> All those MS sufferers - the grass is always greener eh?

You said it!!!! I am feeling so sick today, i don't want to eat anything. I was just like you hun. I had no symptoms at the start then i started getting some, then they all went away again for about 1 week and i was so nervous. Now it is off and on all the time. Don't worry so much!! AND STOP DOING ALL THE HPT!!! lol... you are going to drive yourself crazy!!! I did one test the the beginning and one at just about 5 weeks (the CB digi test) AND THAT'S IT! Just enjoy!!


----------



## lilrojo

Can I join.... after two miscarriages I am pregnant again and due Feb 29th..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lilrojo said:


> Can I join.... after two miscarriages I am pregnant again and due Feb 29th..

Welcome!!! Great due date! :thumbup:


----------



## honey08

just thought id ask here b4 going out to buy one has anyone a clearblue conception thingy for sale ?x


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> Me too! i really really wish i was seeing the MW before I was 10 weeks! Seems like forever! I would love a scan, idk.....some days i convince myself i am either much further along, or there are multiples lol ...maybe its normal to feel this for 2nd timers? :shrug: seems like a lot of ladies are saying the same, especially the girls who have babies under 1 yr.

 i think maybe its normal. after so many people telling me im having twins, ive actually convinced myself i am ! lol !! :wacko: i know its highly unlikely but ive gotten used to the thought now. haha. i have a scan on the 13th july to confirm my due date.


----------



## geogem

right, think i am going to contact the midwife today - dont get to see her til 7-8 weeks but best get the ball rolling!


----------



## Hanawanabump

geogem said:


> right, think i am going to contact the midwife today - dont get to see her til 7-8 weeks but best get the ball rolling!

Thats good you get to see her 7-8 weeks. I went in to docs reception yesterday, they asked me to fill out a form with name, date etc. Gave my 2 books, (love Emmas Diary) and then told me the midwife would be in touch around the 10 week mark! I thought it was 8 :nope:


----------



## firstbaby25

Junebugs said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> Still no symptoms for me...
> 
> All those MS sufferers - the grass is always greener eh?
> 
> You said it!!!! I am feeling so sick today, i don't want to eat anything. I was just like you hun. I had no symptoms at the start then i started getting some, then they all went away again for about 1 week and i was so nervous. Now it is off and on all the time. Don't worry so much!! AND STOP DOING ALL THE HPT!!! lol... you are going to drive yourself crazy!!! I did one test the the beginning and one at just about 5 weeks (the CB digi test) AND THAT'S IT! Just enjoy!!Click to expand...

Thanks Junebugs :hugs: I know. I haven't tested today :happydance: it's jut that it's took me a lot to get here, nearly cost us our relationship at one point :blush: so I'd be soooo :brat: :cry: :sad2: were I to have this bebe took off me... :blush: I'm starting to believe it though, sooo many people have been symptomless til about 6/7 weeks. I just hope for now don't I??? :shrug: it's soo hard. Thanks you guys for levelling me out!


----------



## Wantabean

hunny i barely had any symptoms with Cameron. i had ms for about 3 days at about 8 weeks if i remember correctly. i was so glad when it was gone. miscarriges arent that common you just need to remember just how many women use this site so therefore its gonna seem like it happens a lot. is this you first preganancy? you need to relax and just enjoy it. easier said than done but you need to try. the way i think of it is (and i have had a lot of mcs) is that at least i can get pregnant. there are a lot of women who cant get pregnant to start with so i am happy that i can. if there is any problems the docs can investigate it and help for future pregnancys. it is a very hard thing to go through but as i said a lot of women cant even get pregnant. we are all very lucky and blessed :hugs: once you reach 6 weeks and have a heartbeat the risk of mc goes down loads. your eggo is defo preggo so believe it lol i hope you relax soon hunny and enjoy yourself. if you spend your time worrying you will have a miserable pregnancy trust me lol we are all here to help you relax :hugs: :hug: xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

as your signature says PMA!!!!!!! lol xxx


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I hope you are all well. I'm extremely exhausted today. I can barely keep my eyes open. Feels like I yawned 100 times today lol. I'm so glad that the weekend is here. Looking forward to sleeping in a bit tomorrow. It's also quite cold here at the mo so I doubt I'll have any problems staying in bed. Hope you all have a fab weekend :hugs:


----------



## singers_love

Hello Im due the 15th My OH is secretly hoping its born on the 14th as thats his birthday!


----------



## firstbaby25

Hanawanabump said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> right, think i am going to contact the midwife today - dont get to see her til 7-8 weeks but best get the ball rolling!
> 
> Thats good you get to see her 7-8 weeks. I went in to docs reception yesterday, they asked me to fill out a form with name, date etc. Gave my 2 books, (love Emmas Diary) and then told me the midwife would be in touch around the 10 week mark! I thought it was 8 :nope:Click to expand...

It's different everywhere... I went for my docs today for BP and weight and confirmation and then I booked with a midwife in 2 weeks basically I'll be 7 weeks!!


----------



## mumanddad

Omg i am suffering to day my boobiea are sooooo painful i put a bra on they hurt i take it off and i have to hold my boobies other wise im crying in pain :(


----------



## firstbaby25

Wantabean said:


> as your signature says PMA!!!!!!! lol xxx

I'm on my phone so dead hard to quote your big post, Kirsty. I have said I'm glad I can get preggo! After 8 months I'd started to think that at 25 I was barren :blush: so getting my eggs preggo is a step in the right direction! 

Thanks. I think I will be ok in the end, I've no reason yet to believe that I'm a high risk for MC... :hugs: can't wait to hear HB :cloud9:


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations *singers_love*, *EngineerGirl *and *lilrojo*!

Just a note to say I'm not going to be on now until Sunday, hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## honey08

have a nice time :flower:


we dont see our mw till 10wkx


----------



## Guppy051708

have a nice weekend mrsraggle!

yeah, when i went with an OB practice (hopsital birth) they wanted to see me at 8 weeks (although they did see me at 6 because i had spotting). But now that im going with a MW practice (free standing birth center birth) they saw me yesterday, BUT it was just a meet and greet/tour so i could decide if i wanted to go with them or not. So there was nothing medical about it. I dont go back until 10 weeks.


----------



## CateFace

SweetJennie said:


> Is it common for people to get early scans? I was told I would be booked for a scan anywheres from 18-20 weeks.


sorry I'm just catching up now - I'm in Canada also and if your want IPS testing you get a ultrasound around 12 weeks - if you choose not to go with the testing your one and only ultrasound is at 18 weeks

I'm in Alberta if that helps


----------



## sparklez

tiger said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! i really really wish i was seeing the MW before I was 10 weeks! Seems like forever! I would love a scan, idk.....some days i convince myself i am either much further along, or there are multiples lol ...maybe its normal to feel this for 2nd timers? :shrug: seems like a lot of ladies are saying the same, especially the girls who have babies under 1 yr.
> 
> i think maybe its normal. after so many people telling me im having twins, ive actually convinced myself i am ! lol !! :wacko: i know its highly unlikely but ive gotten used to the thought now. haha. i have a scan on the 13th july to confirm my due date.Click to expand...

My scan is 13th too, came through in the post yesterday! I'll be 12 wk exactly. Saw the midwife at what I thought was 7 weeks she dated it as 8+2 8-[


----------



## firstbaby25

Mrs raggle - have a lovely weekend. See ya Monday :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Nicky21 said:


> Can I join this group too? I'm due February 21st.

Welcome Nicky21!

Ladies, I am having to switch my current date.... after my appointment yesterday, I am barely hanging on to the 2/2012 spot... The date is now 2/4/12....:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

EngineerGirl -
Welcome! And wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## MrsMM24

Guppy051708 said:


> Me too! i really really wish i was seeing the MW before I was 10 weeks! Seems like forever! I would love a scan, idk.....some days i convince myself i am either much further along, or there are multiples lol ...maybe its normal to feel this for 2nd timers? :shrug: seems like a lot of ladies are saying the same, especially the girls who have babies under 1 yr.

WOW!! It must be normal, because it is my 2nd and I feel like I am further along. The doc is having me come in next week to do measurements, etc because she also indicated that my uterus was larger. I thought I was bloated, but maybe it is multiples.... My due date is now the 4th, which is 2 days before our anny...


----------



## MrsMM24

lilrojo said:


> Can I join.... after two miscarriages I am pregnant again and due Feb 29th..

Welcome!!! 

Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Lilrojo & engineer girl... 

Congrats :happydance:. Welcome!


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsMM24 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! i really really wish i was seeing the MW before I was 10 weeks! Seems like forever! I would love a scan, idk.....some days i convince myself i am either much further along, or there are multiples lol ...maybe its normal to feel this for 2nd timers? :shrug: seems like a lot of ladies are saying the same, especially the girls who have babies under 1 yr.
> 
> WOW!! It must be normal, because it is my 2nd and I feel like I am further along. The doc is having me come in next week to do measurements, etc because she also indicated that my uterus was larger. I thought I was bloated, but maybe it is multiples.... My due date is now the 4th, which is 2 days before our anny...Click to expand...

possibly! Let us know how it goes! im anxious to know :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh, ladies, how I missed not being able to get on late yesterday!! We had a terrible storm that left my neighborhood without power for 9 hours, around dinner time at the worst too! It was so hot in the house until the power came back on!! 
I was nauseous yesterday for the first time this week, and it is carrying on to today!

Congrats and welcome to all of the new mommies joining us! :woohoo:
And congrats to all of those getting earlier dates! :woohoo:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

MrsMM24 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! i really really wish i was seeing the MW before I was 10 weeks! Seems like forever! I would love a scan, idk.....some days i convince myself i am either much further along, or there are multiples lol ...maybe its normal to feel this for 2nd timers? :shrug: seems like a lot of ladies are saying the same, especially the girls who have babies under 1 yr.
> 
> WOW!! It must be normal, because it is my 2nd and I feel like I am further along. The doc is having me come in next week to do measurements, etc because she also indicated that my uterus was larger. I thought I was bloated, but maybe it is multiples.... My due date is now the 4th, which is 2 days before our anny...Click to expand...

We share a due date now! You need to change your ticker, you're further along now! woohoo!


----------



## JulianasMommy

Ok can i join? :) My EDD is Feb 13th. I was too nervous to join but i want to! :) Looking forward to getting to know all of you! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies for the all the warm welcomes.. :) Hope you all have a great weekend..


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome JULIANASMOMMY!!!! 

Close to V-day due date, AWESOME!!


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome ladies xx


----------



## geogem

Hanawanabump said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> right, think i am going to contact the midwife today - dont get to see her til 7-8 weeks but best get the ball rolling!
> 
> Thats good you get to see her 7-8 weeks. I went in to docs reception yesterday, they asked me to fill out a form with name, date etc. Gave my 2 books, (love Emmas Diary) and then told me the midwife would be in touch around the 10 week mark! I thought it was 8 :nope:Click to expand...

well that is what i was told by the receptionist but I am still waiting for the m/w to contact me. I know with my last lo i saw her from 8 weeks too. hope you ladies are all dong ok - my cramping is a pain but sicky feeling passed yesterday but all I want to do is drink milk - that is the only reason i knew i was pregnant as with my 1st 2 I drank 4 pints a day! lol


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Well i booked in with my midwife yesterday, she didn't do anything medical just gave me forms to complete and said she will visit me at home around 11-13 weeks and get me for a scan around then too. So i should go for my scan near the start of August.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## EngineerGirl

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. It's great to feel so welcomed and encouraged here!

Found an OBGYN practice today and called. I have a preliminary visit with a nurse practitioner in 2 weeks then start monthly doctor's visits. Guess I'll find out at the first visit when I can get a scan. This is my first time with anything pregnancy related so I feel like such a newbie. I'm off to the library to get some books about what to expect!


----------



## MrsMM24

EngineerGirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome, ladies. It's great to feel so welcomed and encouraged here!
> 
> Found an OBGYN practice today and called. I have a preliminary visit with a nurse practitioner in 2 weeks then start monthly doctor's visits. Guess I'll find out at the first visit when I can get a scan. This is my first time with anything pregnancy related so I feel like such a newbie. I'm off to the library to get some books about what to expect!

Not sure if you have ever heard of it, but it was the best book when I had my first, and my sister in law read it with my nephew who was born in Dec. "What to Expect when you're Expecting" look for it at the Library!!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome, ladies. It's great to feel so welcomed and encouraged here!
> 
> Found an OBGYN practice today and called. I have a preliminary visit with a nurse practitioner in 2 weeks then start monthly doctor's visits. Guess I'll find out at the first visit when I can get a scan. This is my first time with anything pregnancy related so I feel like such a newbie. I'm off to the library to get some books about what to expect!

A Child Is Born is another amazing one. It has tons of pictures on every step of the growth process of the baby. Very cool.


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower: its morning here lol
at least there isnt 7 pages this morning to read through :wacko:
welcome to all the new ladies :hugs: H+H 9 months ! 
my morning sickness is kicking in BAD. im really not impressed at all. its starting 2 weeks earlier than it did with jesse :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

tiger-so sorry about you morning sickness.. hope all is going well besides that.. its 629 at night here..


----------



## Guppy051708

i havnt had MS yet (a little neasoes, but havent vomited yet) but i have been getting really bad direahha like twice per day. And i get really really bad pains across my entire stomach too :( it hurts...i guess i would take it over MS but its still so bad :( 

is anyone else getting this alot? ive had it for like the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> i havnt had MS yet (a little neasoes, but havent vomited yet) but i have been getting really bad direahha like twice per day. And i get really really bad pains across my entire stomach too :( it hurts...i guess i would take it over MS but its still so bad :(
> 
> is anyone else getting this alot? ive had it for like the last 2 weeks.

I have been getting those pains daily. I wouldn't say it is really bad (i had one day that it was) but it is like a dull ache that last a couple mins. It comes and goes all day long. 

I have been having REALLY bad nausea for the past 3 days , this morning i puked as soon as i got to work (thank god i made it, i did not want to puke in the car!!) I'm feeling great tonight thou... it's so weird how things work.


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> i havnt had MS yet (a little neasoes, but havent vomited yet) but i have been getting really bad direahha like twice per day. And i get really really bad pains across my entire stomach too :( it hurts...i guess i would take it over MS but its still so bad :(
> 
> is anyone else getting this alot? ive had it for like the last 2 weeks.

I have not had too much pains, other than if I move wrong. I would be happy to have diarrhea over being constipated (TMI sorry :blush: )


----------



## emmadaisy

you can have mine!:haha: 

This is my second and I dont remember half the symptoms Im having this time!

still getting period like pains and half 6 every morning I HAVE to go toliet!!!!! sorry tmi, ms kicked in on thursday feeling constantly sick, even after I have been, wasnt that sick with Charlie and once I had been sick felt alot better not this time!!!


----------



## geogem

morning ladies, I have just had a phonecall from the midwife and she filled in all the forms to get us registered etc, she did confiem though I would have my 1st appointment @ 8 weeks and scan would be booked at that appointment for 11-12 weeks. 

Also discussed a home birth, I told her I realllllllyyy wanted one but hubby not too keen and she said she will have a word at the 1st appointment and try and convince him for me! lol - she thinks its a great idea as long as there are no complications so looking good!! 

dont feel too bad atm, bit tired but working full time and chasing after a 2 yr old from 6am does that to me anyway! lol

cramps are more servere with this pregnancy than the first 2 but i was told that may be the case. x


----------



## firstbaby25

Girls! I really want symptoms... Anyone been symptomless like me? NBA a bit tender but that's it. Not even tired, I'm wide awake. I'm 5 weeks Monday :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## firstbaby25

Hopefully...


----------



## hopeforamirac

firstbaby25 said:


> Girls! I really want symptoms... Anyone been symptomless like me? NBA a bit tender but that's it. Not even tired, I'm wide awake. I'm 5 weeks Monday :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

i had nothing until 6 weeks


----------



## amandad192

Is it normal to get cravings this early??

I just left the dishes half finished and RAN to the corner shop to buy an ice pole.

I left the shop with a massive smile of my face like I'd won an award lol.


----------



## butterfly4

Hello all, hope everyones well and happy 

Do you mind if i join you? Im due 16th Feb with my 4th baby!

Katie x


----------



## EngineerGirl

Wow, some of these symptoms sound pretty rough. Hope everyone is feeling OK today.

I've had AF-like cramps since yesterday afternoon pretty continuously, although they're less when I'm walking. I can't decide if I should be concerned.

Welcome butterfly4.


----------



## butterfly4

EngineerGirl, i had really bad cramps when my period wld hav been due and for about 5 days afterwards, its normal to get this as is just your uterus reacting to the embedded egg making sure it sticks well  x


----------



## TeQuiero

amandad192 said:


> Is it normal to get cravings this early??
> 
> I just left the dishes half finished and RAN to the corner shop to buy an ice pole.
> 
> I left the shop with a massive smile of my face like I'd won an award lol.

I have had some cravings.... mine have been mostly for veggies and fruits!! Although I have thought about some mocha cupcakes w/espresso frosting, but I'm too lazy to do them. :shrug: Trying to go with the healthier route though!! :haha:


----------



## VegtaBully

Now I know I must be pregnant. The thought of Vanilla Almond milk sounds pretty disgusting, and I used to go through two cartons a week. Chocolate sounds alright...


----------



## KjConard

VegtaBully said:


> Now I know I must be pregnant. The thought of Vanilla Almond milk sounds pretty disgusting, and I used to go through two cartons a week. Chocolate sounds alright...

I've been craving Vanilla Almond Milk and have been making so many fruit smoothies out of it! Cravings are so weird!


----------



## MrsMM24

Guppy051708 said:


> i havnt had MS yet (a little neasoes, but havent vomited yet) but i have been getting really bad direahha like twice per day. And i get really really bad pains across my entire stomach too :( it hurts...i guess i would take it over MS but its still so bad :(
> 
> is anyone else getting this alot? ive had it for like the last 2 weeks.

Here are some :hugs: for all you ladies with M/S! I hope that it goes for you all soon. I feel sick in the mornings, but not vomitting, so that is good, but the tender breats are breaking me. They weren't like this the 1st time, I figure that it is because they have done this before. Hoping it ends soon. I am an avid exerciser and frequently jog so it has been a pain, and more clothes to wash because I am doubling up on the sports bras...:haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

firstbaby25 said:


> Girls! I really want symptoms... Anyone been symptomless like me? NBA a bit tender but that's it. Not even tired, I'm wide awake. I'm 5 weeks Monday :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

With my first... I was symptom less, until about 6-7 months, then I had cravings! Enjoy it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

butterfly4 said:


> Hello all, hope everyones well and happy
> 
> Do you mind if i join you? Im due 16th Feb with my 4th baby!
> 
> Katie x

WOW 4th!! COngrats and Welcome!!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

EngineerGirl said:


> Wow, some of these symptoms sound pretty rough. Hope everyone is feeling OK today.
> 
> I've had AF-like cramps since yesterday afternoon pretty continuously, although they're less when I'm walking. I can't decide if I should be concerned.
> 
> Welcome butterfly4.

I had 5 days of cramps and nearly didn't test because of them :haha: 

Try not to stress after stressing since I got my :bfp: I've decided in EP there's nothing you can do, that no doubt, you aren't already doing (looking after yourself). :hugs: I know it's horrible the early pregnancy malarchy! 

I still wanna get symptoms roll on 6 wks!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

MrsMM24 said:


> butterfly4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all, hope everyones well and happy
> 
> Do you mind if i join you? Im due 16th Feb with my 4th baby!
> 
> Katie x
> 
> WOW 4th!! COngrats and Welcome!!!!Click to expand...

I'm a little more level headed. Although I'd like to feel pregnant! I guess I'm just a worry wort :haha: I hope for healthy baby and no symptoms... That would be nice!


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: I quoted wrong post! Dunno how!

Welcome butterfly! 4 :shock: you are a braver woman than me :shock: this is my first!


----------



## mumanddad

I am getting cravings too today i had lemon sorbet and mint choc chip icecream it was heaven in a conex


----------



## firstbaby25

To be fair although I'm 'symptomless' I definitely don't fancy anything sweet...


----------



## MaybBaby

firstbaby25 said:


> To be fair although I'm 'symptomless' I definitely don't fancy anything sweet...

im exactly the same i kinda went of chocolate and puddings for a fair few days...im wanting more savoury things. - like...Cheese twists lol!:haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

MaybBaby said:


> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair although I'm 'symptomless' I definitely don't fancy anything sweet...
> 
> im exactly the same i kinda went of chocolate and puddings for a fair few days...im wanting more savoury things. - like...Cheese twists lol!:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I just want pure savoury. I ate a chocolate bar te other day cause I was starving but that was cause I had nothing else! :haha:


----------



## MaybBaby

firstbaby25 said:


> MaybBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstbaby25 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair although I'm 'symptomless' I definitely don't fancy anything sweet...
> 
> im exactly the same i kinda went of chocolate and puddings for a fair few days...im wanting more savoury things. - like...Cheese twists lol!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I just want pure savoury. I ate a chocolate bar te other day cause I was starving but that was cause I had nothing else! :haha:Click to expand...

lol! me too well my OH bought a massive cadbury bar to cheer me up,he ate about 3/4's of it id say :haha: i wonder if it is classed as a craving this early? (My dad said if i claim any cravings now im lying because he knows ill eat and wont stop :haha:)


----------



## firstbaby25

Does anyone know about the risk of chemicals and when it decreases and that?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ughhhh I feel incredibly nauseous today! That's a good thing, but, yuck! No throwing up - yet. Monday is my appt and I'm still really nervous...but I think I'm getting pretty excited!

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## LolaAnn

welcome to everyone new!! I'm starting to go off sweet food which is making me believe I'm pregnant as I normally have a seriously sweet tooth. Other than that, very tired which is the same as I had last time.


----------



## suzielou3

butterfly4 said:


> Hello all, hope everyones well and happy
> 
> Do you mind if i join you? Im due 16th Feb with my 4th baby!
> 
> Katie x

Hi and welcome Katie, what do you have already, or what are you hoping for?? This is my 5th, i have 3 boys and 1 tomboy, so im hoping for a girly girl!!!

hope everyone else is good and welcome to any other new valentines xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

i had a private scan today, it was sooo lovely. baby is doing fine, measuring 14mm (7+5) so 1 day ahead of my LMP. it was leaning on its yolk sac like a pillow, very cute! saw and heard the heartbeat (158bmp) which is just the best sound in the world. so glad we did it, very reassuring :)

hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## finallyprego

Evening ladies,

Well as a big surprise I got a big BFP on 14 June. As some of you may know I recently had a precious baby girl named Neviah, she will be 3 months old on July 1. Yes I know so soon after having her. All the forms that the DH and I used just seemed to not be what God had in his plans for our family. My baby girl was a miracle child, as the DR have told me I would never conceive due to female complications (once again God was in control) I had serveral complications with my pregnancy, had pre clamsia had to have an emergency c-section a month early due to my bp being so high, kisney failing, and my baby girl going into distress (she was just ready to make her entrance)

But I am so happy and blessed that God had once again blessed me and my husband to be parents.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats!!


----------



## LolaAnn

wow! congrats *finallypreggo *god sure has blessed your family :) how exciting, I always wished for my babies to be very close :) x


----------



## firstbaby25

Congrats finally preggo :happydance: that's a lovely story...


----------



## tiger

i am so darn ill :( :nope: this is horrible, its just like a massive hit in the face ! nothing then all of a sudden my morning sickness is horrific. i can hardly eat, gagging over every smell and im so exhausted :( its starting much earlier than it did with jesse.im praying its not as bad but it looks like it will be :( ugggghhh i just want to sleep the whole day !


----------



## AveryATL

It hit me pretty hard this week too. The last few weeks I was upset because I felt GREAT. Well, NOT anymore! Ugg...the SMELL of food, is just....just, wrong.


----------



## saphire76

Yay! I think I caught up on all the posts. WAting impatiently for Wednesday's scan so I an hear this heartbeat! 
Still no real symptoms but being tired all the time.


----------



## CateFace

you ladies are impossible to keep up with!

Maybe its just me, when I click on the thread it always takes me to page #1 - is there a way I can set it up so that when i click on the thread it brings me to the first un-read post? It would help hugely with staying on top of things!! Its overwhelming when you have 10 pages to catch up on!


----------



## nightkd

CateFace said:


> you ladies are impossible to keep up with!
> 
> Maybe its just me, when I click on the thread it always takes me to page #1 - is there a way I can set it up so that when i click on the thread it brings me to the first un-read post? It would help hugely with staying on top of things!! Its overwhelming when you have 10 pages to catch up on!

At the top left of the thread there is an option to go to first unread post. I'm sure it used to put me straight to the first unread, but now it throws me to the first page too..


----------



## CateFace

Thanks! I'll definitely try that - I just clicked the link from my email notification and brought me to the last post, but next time I will do it for sure!


----------



## nightkd

I have a feeling I'm a couple of days ahead of where I think I am... My sickness got notably worse yesterday. :(

Just trying not to vom right now...


----------



## suzielou3

Morning ladies, i have been up early to get all the washing done as its suppossed to be hot hot hot today!!! I am not to bad i get a bit iffy with some smells but no sickness as yet,but then ive never really had it in any of my pg's.....
Hubby wants chicken for dinner so i know im ok with that lol...
Other than that im pretty good, a lil bit tired but that would happen anyway with my lot they keep me busy!!
I have a busy few weeks with the kids and their schools so im hoping time will pass quickly, school fetes, trips and sports days....only 2 and a bit weeks and i have my booking in appointment, cant wait to get my scan date....
Hope your all good and that you get to enjoy a bit of the sun today xx


----------



## navywife86

suzielou3 said:


> Morning ladies, i have been up early to get all the washing done as its suppossed to be hot hot hot today!!! I am not to bad i get a bit iffy with some smells but no sickness as yet,but then ive never really had it in any of my pg's.....
> Hubby wants chicken for dinner so i know im ok with that lol...
> Other than that im pretty good, a lil bit tired but that would happen anyway with my lot they keep me busy!!
> I have a busy few weeks with the kids and their schools so im hoping time will pass quickly, school fetes, trips and sports days....only 2 and a bit weeks and i have my booking in appointment, cant wait to get my scan date....
> Hope your all good and that you get to enjoy a bit of the sun today xx

I said I was feeling great at that time too the 6 weeks 1 day hit and ive been sick so sick and it sucks but happy to be preggo i hope you dont get ms!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

Can i join you?

I only found out i was PG on Thursday of last week. Its still a little early but based on my LMP my baby is due on the 29th February 2012.

Wendy
x


----------



## firstbaby25

Welcome Wendy! Everyone is lovely here - :dust: for your :baby:

Suzie Lou I've been early and I'm watching TV :shock: because this bebe is my first I'm gonna enjoy my last months of freedom! :haha:


----------



## suzielou3

firstbaby25 said:


> Welcome Wendy! Everyone is lovely here - :dust: for your :baby:
> 
> Suzie Lou I've been early and I'm watching TV :shock: because this bebe is my first I'm gonna enjoy my last months of freedom! :haha:

Lol yes take it easy and pamper yourself as much as you can cause after you have the baby you aint getting 2 mins to pee by yourself!!!! I love it though, some people have said we are mad having another but i love all the stress and argueing :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

I think everyone's different aren't they. I don't know how many I want but that will depend on how I feel with all this won't it. I'm such an anxious worryer/pregnant person! I'm gonna have to do one day at a time.. LOL. Still pigging out in my jamas watching Gok and reading Emma's diary :cloud9: waiting patiently to feel pregnant!


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome wendy comgratulations xx


----------



## Wantabean

welcome wendy my fellow scot :wave: how are you? massive congrats :happydance: xxx


----------



## monkeydo

Morning everyone!

I woke up this morning with evil tummy ache, I thought something was seriously wrong, then I rolled over and did a HUGE fart, and all was well. Hee hee! Luckily hubby was already downstairs so he didn't hear!!

I also now have a prickly-heat-type rash on my tummy, I'm really hoping it's not a reaction to the reasonably expensive stretch mark cream I just bought, or that will have been a waste of cash.

Told my mum and dad yesterday, they are so happy. I felt like a naughty schoolgirl telling them (I'm 26!) but they were thrilled :)


----------



## mumanddad

monkeydo said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I woke up this morning with evil tummy ache, I thought something was seriously wrong, then I rolled over and did a HUGE fart, and all was well. Hee hee! Luckily hubby was already downstairs so he didn't hear!!
> 
> I also now have a prickly-heat-type rash on my tummy, I'm really hoping it's not a reaction to the reasonably expensive stretch mark cream I just bought, or that will have been a waste of cash.
> 
> Told my mum and dad yesterday, they are so happy. I felt like a naughty schoolgirl telling them (I'm 26!) but they were thrilled :)

Witg my first pregnancy i used all sorts of creams to stop stretch marks and i still got them really really bad, i really hope it works for you x


----------



## Wendyk07

Wantabean said:


> welcome wendy my fellow scot :wave: how are you? massive congrats :happydance: xxx

Hey you, i am doing well. Still cant believe that i am here and now just want to get to 12 weeks so that i can tell people and relax a little.

How are you doing? Any sickness?

:hugs:

ps. I love Stirling.


----------



## Wendyk07

mumanddad said:


> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> I woke up this morning with evil tummy ache, I thought something was seriously wrong, then I rolled over and did a HUGE fart, and all was well. Hee hee! Luckily hubby was already downstairs so he didn't hear!!
> 
> I also now have a prickly-heat-type rash on my tummy, I'm really hoping it's not a reaction to the reasonably expensive stretch mark cream I just bought, or that will have been a waste of cash.
> 
> Told my mum and dad yesterday, they are so happy. I felt like a naughty schoolgirl telling them (I'm 26!) but they were thrilled :)
> 
> Witg my first pregnancy i used all sorts of creams to stop stretch marks and i still got them really really bad, i really hope it works for you xClick to expand...

Me to. i spent a small fortune on lotions and potions and still got loads of stretchmarks. I just think if you are going to get them then there is nothing you can do about it. 

x


----------



## firstbaby25

Did anyone do CB digis to compare?

I've had three that say 1 - 2! :sad2: it just doesn't give me a great feeling!


----------



## saphire76

Welcome Wendy! Morning all. Omg what. Dream last night..... I went to the dr a day early thinking it was wed and it was tue. I ask if they can just check my levels and she was looking concerned then said the notes do say that I have a good chance at a viable pregnancy and she gives me a lemon pie. Weird then she says I'm close to being positive for strep b ( who even thinks about that) packs me a giant can of formula.
Then I woke up. 1 st dream I have since pregnant and that it? Bummer

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## LolaAnn

hahah awesome dream saphire76 :D My dreams got so weird and even... raunchy as I got further into my pregnancy last time. Can't wait. ITS SO HOT TODAY xx


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies! wow, its impossible to keep up with this thread! there is so much happening!

Welcome to all the new ladies...!!

I am getting so exhausted trying to deal with the MS , it's not funny...Puked on Friday and Saturday, constant acid reflux ...so quite miserable and also worried i'm not keeping enough food inside..I'm eating small frequent meals, bananas, B6 but nothing is working. Fortunately, today I feel a bit better...The more I stay busy, I find, the better I keep my head above water...
dont wish for MS, firstbaby25!!


----------



## Wantabean

wendy i am feeling in general great :) keep getting waves of nausea but in between i dnt feel pregnant at all. i certainly look pregnant however lol i am so tired but i do have a 7month old baby 2 lol i dunno my symptoms could easily be passed off as something else. im quite excited getting now. how are you? any symtpoms? Stirling is alright lol i guess its nothing really special to me coz i have always lived here lol 

i got really lucky with Cam. i never got any stretch marks at all. i know that i am not gonna be that lucky this time round and im quite excited lol i want mumma marks lol 

firstbaby stop testing lol wait at least another 5 days then do your digi lol are you gonna call doc to get hcg tracking done? xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: kirstie... I had bloods on Thursday as I was already worried because I am a crazy poas addict :fool: I don't think they'll be quantitative though so no good for tracking... I don't know if they will with it being my first. Do you have yours tracked? I've also started spotting but no pain so gonna see how I get on overnight and when I speak to the docs tomorrow. Thing is nothing I do will change the outcome will it? At such an early stage... I just can't help it - I've took my test apart and my lines aren't changing at all. I'm not even sure if they are getting lighter :( god I hate this waiting!


----------



## EngineerGirl

firstbaby25, I know exactly how your worry feels. This morning I woke up with sharp, terrible pains near my left hip and practically convinced myself that my preg is ectopic. They were there all through church this morning but have now gone away somewhat.

saphire76, what a crazy dream!

kbkb, hope you feel better soon. At least you know your pregnancy is progressing!


----------



## suzzle

Hey all,

Looks like my due date is going to be 15th Feb 2012, so could I be added to the gang please! Had a very scary night in hospital query ectopic last night but after a scan this morning it looks like our little peanut is in the right place! Just this UTI to deal with :-/ Congrats to all Valentine mummies to be. Looking forward to sharing the next few months :)


----------



## pixiepower

hi ladies, wow looks like a lot of you are feeling as rotten as me, this constant nausea is just unbearable, I had to run our of a room with lasagne in it yesterday! I am dreading trying to get up for work tomorrow, the last week has felt like torture , waking up starving and feeling faint then can't find one thing I can stomach to eat, it just goes on and on.
what's worse I am getting this awful pain when I sit up for a length of time, no idea what it is but I can't stand up with it, lying down is only comfy place to be. my oh went and did the food shopping as I wouldn't have been able to walk for that long or would have passed out :-(
I think I'm going to have to get checked over. this is my 4th baby and I have never had a pain like this, it's not like ligament pain at all.
hugs to all of you feeling really rotten, you have my sympathies xxx


----------



## suzzle

Wendyk07 said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> welcome wendy my fellow scot :wave: how are you? massive congrats :happydance: xxx
> 
> Hey you, i am doing well. Still cant believe that i am here and now just want to get to 12 weeks so that i can tell people and relax a little.
> 
> How are you doing? Any sickness?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ps. I love Stirling.Click to expand...

Sorry for barging in but glad to have found not only fellow Scots, but a fellow Glaswegian too. Hope you ladies are both doing well. 

Regards,

S


----------



## OliveLove

I've been having some vivid dreams lately!!

Last night, I had a dream that I gave birth 6 months before the due date :O
The baby was fine but he had to stay with my aunt who is a nurse for those six months and I couldn't visit too often.. hehe. 

Gotta love dreaming while pregnant


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: everyone! 

Can you take me off 26.02.12 - started spotting last night, turned red this afternoon and now in some might period pain banter... 

H & H 9 months to all... Hope to see you in first tri soon :thumbup:


----------



## mrsraggle

*MrsMM24 *- changed you to 4th
*JulianasMommy, suzzle, butterfly4, finallyprego,* and *Wendyk07 *
- Congratulations and welcome!
*firstbaby25 *- so sorry hun xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Ug, I had an awful weekend!!! I was due to have a day at the seaside with my family to celebrate my birthday but me and DH ended up catching Ellie's sickness bug so I spent the day in bed instead :(

Hope everyone else had better weekends xxx


----------



## Wantabean

awww noo!! hunny i am so sorry. call your hospital and go to the early prregancy unit and they will be able to do bloods and get you scanned to see whats going on. soem women bleed in early pregnancy. aww hunny i am so so so sorry!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Wantabean said:


> awww noo!! hunny i am so sorry. call your hospital and go to the early prregancy unit and they will be able to do bloods and get you scanned to see whats going on. soem women bleed in early pregnancy. aww hunny i am so so so sorry!!!! :hugs: xxx

I'm only just on 5 weeks. I suspect they wouldn't see a lot anyway. Plus I had bloods that I still haven't had results from. At least, as they were taken on Thursday will confirm it and at least I'll have it on record for if I eventually get pregnant again or lose more... I'm just resting, and then I'll speak to my gp tomorrow and hope for a sticky soon! 

I'm going to chart next cycle/this one starting... So I can get back in the saddle and some people fall straight away after MC :shrug: I hope so!!


----------



## saphire76

Oh I'm so sad for you :( 
Rest and feel good.
Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi wendyk07, wantabean and suzzle im from kirkcaldy in fife 

Firstbaby25 im so sorry hun *hugs* x


----------



## geogem

firstbaby25 said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> awww noo!! hunny i am so sorry. call your hospital and go to the early prregancy unit and they will be able to do bloods and get you scanned to see whats going on. soem women bleed in early pregnancy. aww hunny i am so so so sorry!!!! :hugs: xxx
> 
> I'm only just on 5 weeks. I suspect they wouldn't see a lot anyway. Plus I had bloods that I still haven't had results from. At least, as they were taken on Thursday will confirm it and at least I'll have it on record for if I eventually get pregnant again or lose more... I'm just resting, and then I'll speak to my gp tomorrow and hope for a sticky soon!
> 
> I'm going to chart next cycle/this one starting... So I can get back in the saddle and some people fall straight away after MC :shrug: I hope so!!Click to expand...

oh hun, - so sorry for you. hopefully you'll be back soon. x


----------



## geogem

i still dont have any m/s but counting my blessings while i can


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry firstbaby.. and i fell pg again straight after my second mc.. last month.. so fxed for you..


----------



## suzielou3

Firstbaby its best to get checked, there is a number of reason for bleeding, with my last pg i had red blood on and off for the first 6 ish months, and i had a perfectly healthy boy. I dont want to get your hopes up, just to make you aware its not always bad news when that happens just get yourself checked out......xx


----------



## firstbaby25

suzielou3 said:


> Firstbaby its best to get checked, there is a number of reason for bleeding, with my last pg i had red blood on and off for the first 6 ish months, and i had a perfectly healthy boy. I dont want to get your hopes up, just to make you aware its not always bad news when that happens just get yourself checked out......xx

Because you'd barely be able to see a sac I'll see when the bleeding stops and take a test... And see where to gonfrim there. I've heard some horror stories of people really early on and insensitiveness from the hospital. I've barely missed my period... Just trying to be logical!


----------



## firstbaby25

Thanks though :hugs:


----------



## EngineerGirl

firstbaby25, hope you end up finding out that this bleeding isn't what you fear, but if it is I hope you are back very soon with good news.


----------



## TeQuiero

Firstbaby25, I am KMFX for it to not be a mc. If it is I will KMFX for you to get a strong BFP with an extremely sticky bean!! :hug:


----------



## TeQuiero

Speaking of dreams, I keep having strange dreams about having multiples, whether twins or triplets. Then today, we went to visit my grandfather (who just went to the hospital for breathing problems) and my 5 yo DS told my grandma that he is going to have both a little brother and a little sister, out of the blue! The things that kids think of, I have not said anything to anyone about my dreams, I dont want them to think I am completely crazy!!

I am getting REALLY REALLY impatient for the 6th to get here!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

firstbaby25 said:


> suzielou3 said:
> 
> 
> Firstbaby its best to get checked, there is a number of reason for bleeding, with my last pg i had red blood on and off for the first 6 ish months, and i had a perfectly healthy boy. I dont want to get your hopes up, just to make you aware its not always bad news when that happens just get yourself checked out......xx
> 
> Because you'd barely be able to see a sac I'll see when the bleeding stops and take a test... And see where to gonfrim there. I've heard some horror stories of people really early on and insensitiveness from the hospital. I've barely missed my period... Just trying to be logical!Click to expand...

If it is a mc (which I hope it's not), keep your chin up! You sound like you've got your head on straight, though! It took us YEARS to get pg the first time and I mc at the end of Jan. I fell pg again in May, so basically 3 months later. :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My first appt is tomorrow and I'm soooooo nervous!! I can't believe it's finally (almost) here. The past 3 weeks have gone by quicker than I thought they would...thank goodness, lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Johnsprincess-Good luck for your appt.. are you having a scan tom..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lilrojo said:


> Johnsprincess-Good luck for your appt.. are you having a scan tom..

Thanks! I would imagine so. Last time the doc didn't see me until I should have been 10 wks. He said if he'd seen me sooner, he'd have been able to diagnose it sooner. So...they better do a scan! LOL


----------



## lilrojo

Well I hope so too for your peace of mind.. and cant wait to see some piccys.. :)

I go in for an early scan july 12.. i will be 6+6 for my first scan.


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> My first appt is tomorrow and I'm soooooo nervous!! I can't believe it's finally (almost) here. The past 3 weeks have gone by quicker than I thought they would...thank goodness, lol.

YAY!!!!!!! I am so happy for you that it is finally here!!!! You must be so happy!:happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

JohnsPrincess said:


> My first appt is tomorrow and I'm soooooo nervous!! I can't believe it's finally (almost) here. The past 3 weeks have gone by quicker than I thought they would...thank goodness, lol.

:happydance: yay for you!! Secretly I am really jealous that yours is already here!! :blush: :blush: :haha: :haha: I still have to wait 10 more days! :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

10 days.. i wish that is what i had to wait.. lol.. i have to wait 2 weeks yet.. till july 12th.. yay for scans.. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

I know, what is it with all of this waiting!!! We have to endure the 2ww, then the 4-8ww for our first appt. and then the whole 40 weeks till we can see the little ones!! I mean goodness, I know we are supposed to be patient but I WANT IT NOW!!! :)


----------



## OliveLove

lilrojo said:


> 10 days.. i wish that is what i had to wait.. lol.. i have to wait 2 weeks yet.. till july 12th.. yay for scans.. :)

I have to wait even LONGER. July 14th


----------



## lilrojo

blah.. i agree.. we should get scans every 2 weeks.. lol..

How far along will you be for your scan.. Olive..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> My first appt is tomorrow and I'm soooooo nervous!! I can't believe it's finally (almost) here. The past 3 weeks have gone by quicker than I thought they would...thank goodness, lol.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!! I am so happy for you that it is finally here!!!! You must be so happy!:happydance:Click to expand...

I am! But nervous too! I feel very different from last time, but still...


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lilrojo said:


> Well I hope so too for your peace of mind.. and cant wait to see some piccys.. :)
> 
> I go in for an early scan july 12.. i will be 6+6 for my first scan.

I've never looked so forward to seeing a little fuzzy blob!! 

It'll be here before you know it, I swear!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> My first appt is tomorrow and I'm soooooo nervous!! I can't believe it's finally (almost) here. The past 3 weeks have gone by quicker than I thought they would...thank goodness, lol.
> 
> :happydance: yay for you!! Secretly I am really jealous that yours is already here!! :blush: :blush: :haha: :haha: I still have to wait 10 more days! :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol, I was jealous too whenever anyone had theirs! But yours is coming up!!


----------



## kbkb

EngineerGirl said:


> firstbaby25, I know exactly how your worry feels. This morning I woke up with sharp, terrible pains near my left hip and practically convinced myself that my preg is ectopic. They were there all through church this morning but have now gone away somewhat.
> 
> saphire76, what a crazy dream!
> 
> kbkb, hope you feel better soon. At least you know your pregnancy is progressing!

dont worry Engineer Girl...I got crazy sharp shooting back pains on the day of my BFP. and left stomach pains almost every day since. My doc later said as long as you're not in a situation that you cant move, or have bleeding- in most cases its just the uterus stretching. But if you're in serious discomfort, do go to a doc and insist on being looked at no matter what they say. Your intuition is stronger than any of these meds, I say.


----------



## kbkb

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: kirstie... I had bloods on Thursday as I was already worried because I am a crazy poas addict :fool: I don't think they'll be quantitative though so no good for tracking... I don't know if they will with it being my first. Do you have yours tracked? I've also started spotting but no pain so gonna see how I get on overnight and when I speak to the docs tomorrow. Thing is nothing I do will change the outcome will it? At such an early stage... I just can't help it - I've took my test apart and my lines aren't changing at all. I'm not even sure if they are getting lighter :( god I hate this waiting!


awww....firstbaby25-got everything crossed for you. Hope the spotting is only benign. Praying very hard...
But if it is the bad news you're dreading, I'd recommend trying the SMEP plan. its on the ttc forum and I am a great fan after being there for 2 months. Good luck, hon. Hope to welcome you here real soon. Think of the positive as someone said- At least you can get pregnant, so many cant! you can always investigate cause of the MC and address it


----------



## kbkb

suzzle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looks like my due date is going to be 15th Feb 2012, so could I be added to the gang please! Had a very scary night in hospital query ectopic last night but after a scan this morning it looks like our little peanut is in the right place! Just this UTI to deal with :-/ Congrats to all Valentine mummies to be. Looking forward to sharing the next few months :)

That must be scary, suzzle...Glad everything is all well!


----------



## amandad192

Just catching up and popping in to say hi.
Welcome all new poeple :wave:

I'm hating this heat. I'm stuck indoors with sickness and don't want to take Liam outside because I don't want him to burnt/get sun stroke because I'm in no state to look after a pooly bubba. I'm throwing up all day long. My body hair is growing at super speed. I'm convinced this bubs is a girl because this pregnancy has so far been different in every way possible.


----------



## Josefin

I have my first real appt tomorrow. Last week i went to se midwife and the doctor because of MS but they didn't do much. I bought some travel sicknes pills and they actually work! But today i didn't need any, i didn't feel sick:D Happy me:)


----------



## tiger

havent been on as ive been curled up on our couch all day :nope: its 816pm here and i have been horrifically ill all day. 
i was bad with jesse but this is much much worse and i really dont know how im going to cope with looking after jesse aswell :cry: im barely coping as it is. i dont know what to do. ive tried everything :cry: i wake up and have to run to vomit and then its pure bile (the yellow stuff) and then have to try to fight off feinting so i can look after jesse. i ending up sitting on the lounge lying down the WHOLE day today, i could barely move. had to make myself get up for jesse :cry: i dont know how im going to do this :cry:


----------



## kbkb

god, we're all in the same boat...Misery loves company, doesnt she? :nope: 
Hang on, tiger....lets hope this wave passes for us all


----------



## suzielou3

Sorry your all feeling rubbish at the mo, and you will hate me now......but i am feeling fab!!!
i was up bright and early got 2 loads of washing done, dropped big kids to school, went shopping, baked shortbread biscuits and a cheesecake, Lil man is having a snooze so i just need to clean kitchen get washing in then have a lil rest before picking kids back up from school.....
I am tempted to do another pg test just because its been soo long until my scan it may just offer me a lil reassurance that all is well, last week i felt so tired but now i feel normal?? I keep telling myself not to worry as i have no pain and no bleeding so stop being stupid and get on with it lol...
I should be used to the waiting and worrying as this is my 5th pg, but its just as nerve wracking as the 1st time!!!
Now that ive just made you hate me, im off to eat some yummy shortbread with a cup of tea.......


----------



## suzielou3

sorry double post!!


----------



## OliveLove

lilrojo said:


> blah.. i agree.. we should get scans every 2 weeks.. lol..
> 
> How far along will you be for your scan.. Olive..

I'll be 9 1/2 weeks! I might have a bump by then! :O


----------



## OliveLove

Today marks week 7, and I have felt so much better than week 4-6. I'm surprised, but not complaining :) I'm sure it will hit me out of nowhere again so I'm enjoying a little normalcy at the moment :)


----------



## VegtaBully

I had some light bleeding this morning. I'm trying to just not worry and keep an eye on it. I think I over did it last night jumping and yelling last night at the roller derby bout, but I'm going to try to just take it super easy today. Unfortunately I'm alone with the step kids today, so it may be a challenge.


----------



## Jokerette

Hello and welcome to the newladies!!!

I have my first apt next week at 7+3... I really hope they do a scan but my mom works at that hospital and said that she thinks they would have told me if they were going to and most likely they will schedule my scan then for 10-11weeks... Ahhh!! On the bright side, if my insurance only covers a certain number of scans than I suppose a 10 week would look more like a baby than a 7week. Still the wait is torture!

A few updates from me- I am feeling prettygood. Some MS but off and on. I just started my first week of summer vacation (I'm a teacher) so I feel very lucky! I also have some sad news... My sister in law was due Feb 1st, just 2+4 ahead of me and she just had a MC :( I'm trying my best to separate it from my own, but I'm so sad for her. I thought it would be amazing to be able to be pregnant so close together. :(


----------



## babyclements

Hi All! 
So sorry to all that have lost their little beans, Hope to see you back here soon XXX
Welcome to all the newbies :D :D 
Feeling better today not so sickily although did first thing this morning, But ok now.
Tired as hell though!! 10 days till my first appointment/scan :D :D YEYEYYEY :D


----------



## KjConard

tiger said:


> havent been on as ive been curled up on our couch all day :nope: its 816pm here and i have been horrifically ill all day.
> i was bad with jesse but this is much much worse and i really dont know how im going to cope with looking after jesse aswell :cry: im barely coping as it is. i dont know what to do. ive tried everything :cry: i wake up and have to run to vomit and then its pure bile (the yellow stuff) and then have to try to fight off feinting so i can look after jesse. i ending up sitting on the lounge lying down the WHOLE day today, i could barely move. had to make myself get up for jesse :cry: i dont know how im going to do this :cry:


You sound just like me Tiger! This whole weekend I couldn't peel myself away from the bed. I finally got my act together last night and did some much needed housework and laundry. I woke up this morning and am dreading work as I've already had my head in the toilet. All I want to do is sleep! I told my husband yesterday, I hope I'm not this tired for our next pregnancy because I don't know how I would look after a little one when I can barely move myself! I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: I'm due 26th!

How are we all feeling?


----------



## Diana5241

Jokerette said:


> Hello and welcome to the newladies!!!
> 
> I have my first apt next week at 7+3... I really hope they do a scan but my mom works at that hospital and said that she thinks they would have told me if they were going to and most likely they will schedule my scan then for 10-11weeks... Ahhh!! On the bright side, if my insurance only covers a certain number of scans than I suppose a 10 week would look more like a baby than a 7week. Still the wait is torture!
> 
> A few updates from me- I am feeling prettygood. Some MS but off and on. I just started my first week of summer vacation (I'm a teacher) so I feel very lucky! I also have some sad news... My sister in law was due Feb 1st, just 2+4 ahead of me and she just had a MC :( I'm trying my best to separate it from my own, but I'm so sad for her. I thought it would be amazing to be able to be pregnant so close together. :(

Hi Jokerette,

First, sorry to hear about your SIL :nope: but I hope you can find peace of mind with your little bean!

Second, I'm going for my first doc apt tomorrow (!!!!:happydance:) at 7+4. I called ahead to ask about a scan and was told they didn't do that till after 10 weeks, but I'm still hoping that we might be able to at least SEE a heartbeat. I've been waiting so long to meet this little one! I'll let you know how things go... since we're both in the US, it might be similar.


----------



## Diana5241

Ladies, I'm embarrassed to say.... I had to pop open the top button on my pants today. :blush:

I've just been feeling queazy all day! If I was at home I would put on sweats and a tshirt ASAP... Since I'm at work, I'll I get is some button relief. Thank God I'm wearing a long shirt today! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TeQuiero said:


> Speaking of dreams, I keep having strange dreams about having multiples, whether twins or triplets. Then today, we went to visit my grandfather (who just went to the hospital for breathing problems) and my 5 yo DS told my grandma that he is going to have both a little brother and a little sister, out of the blue! The things that kids think of, I have not said anything to anyone about my dreams, I dont want them to think I am completely crazy!!
> 
> I am getting REALLY REALLY impatient for the 6th to get here!

That is soooo ironic.... I had been having "multiples" dreams, and we were sooo anxious a couple of hours ago.... The sono was GREAT! HB 130, everything looks good and I will enter week 7 on Wed!! We are having a Valentine's Baby Feb 15th!!!


----------



## butterfly4

Hello, thank you for all the welcomes :flower:

Thoughts are with those that have lost, so sorry, hope u get bfps real soon.

I have 2 girls aged 8 and 5 and a little boy who will be two in september :) This little one was a surpised gift ;-) A complete shock tbh, it normally takes me 6 months plus to conceive when actively ttc (i have pcos and endo), and here i am after we were def not ttc! quite ironic really!

Im with all u ladies on the sick wagon :( tough times Tho at the mo im freaking out a bit as earlier i was clearing up after dinner and there was an odd smell that i couldnt pin point, thought i was going crazy, but after seeing the kids to bed i came back downstairs and the smell was quite overwhelming, i eventually found a leaking aerosol under the sink.....a waterproof shoe spray.....hubbys working so i had to sort it out, i tried covering my nose as much as possible, took the can outside, dried up the leakage and opened all windows, tho i can still smell it! Freaking out about solvents and affect on foetus.......slapped wrists for googling it too, so not happy tonight :-(

Katie x


----------



## Junebugs

I have a question for everyone..... I seem to be urinating alot more in the day but i don't get up to urinate at all in the night? I heard that this is really common in pregnancy. I know every pregnancy is different but i was just wondering if there was anyone else that was around 8 weeks and feeling the same? 

I am just worried because i had a M/C before this and i am worried he/she is not growing. I know, I know.... i need to stop! I just caan't help it and would feel alot better if i knew i wasn't the only one. :)


----------



## MaybBaby

Junebugs said:


> I have a question for everyone..... I seem to be urinating alot more in the day but i don't get up to urinate at all in the night? I heard that this is really common in pregnancy. I know every pregnancy is different but i was just wondering if there was anyone else that was around 8 weeks and feeling the same?
> 
> I am just worried because i had a M/C before this and i am worried he/she is not growing. I know, I know.... i need to stop! I just caan't help it and would feel alot better if i knew i wasn't the only one. :)

im only coming up to 6 weeks and im the same,i have got up once or twice on the odd occasion in the night,but i go less in the night that daytime,i guess we're heavilly sleeping and when the pee builds up too much and wakes me up!

Im sure everythings fine hunny :hugs:

xx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> I have a question for everyone..... I seem to be urinating alot more in the day but i don't get up to urinate at all in the night? I heard that this is really common in pregnancy. I know every pregnancy is different but i was just wondering if there was anyone else that was around 8 weeks and feeling the same?
> 
> I am just worried because i had a M/C before this and i am worried he/she is not growing. I know, I know.... i need to stop! I just caan't help it and would feel alot better if i knew i wasn't the only one. :)

That's pretty much me. I'm going potty CONSTANTLY during the day. I was waking up at night a couple times, but now *maybe* once, if that. No worries.


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello Everyone!
My apologies for being MIA for so long. I have has HORRIBLE MS! I am miserable all day long and cant keep down anything. I am also really bloated so I am popping buttons on my pants as well :) I work fulltime as well so its been really hard on me. I was in a 2 hour meeting today and thought I was going to puke allover everyone!! The toughest thing is that NOONE at work knows about it. I wanted to wait for 12 weeks but am not sure if i can hold it in that long...I am miserable :( 
I have my scan coming up tomorrow! I am really excited and hoping to see a HB! 

takecare everyone and I really feel for everyone who has MS :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay, had my first appt today and it went well!! Baby is measuring 7+3, where I think I'm 8+2...but that's based on lmp and not ovulation. We saw the heartbeat and they could see the fetal pole and the yolk sac - and the baby, of course. The doc said everything looks really good and my friend who's a doctor, said it's quite common to measure a bit differently than what you think - happened with both her kids - so I'm not too worried. I go back in 2 weeks just to make sure that all is well! I even got a little goodie bag from the docs office!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Okay, had my first appt today and it went well!! Baby is measuring 7+3, where I think I'm 8+2...but that's based on lmp and not ovulation. We saw the heartbeat and they could see the fetal pole and the yolk sac - and the baby, of course. The doc said everything looks really good and my friend who's a doctor, said it's quite common to measure a bit differently than what you think - happened with both her kids - so I'm not too worried. I go back in 2 weeks just to make sure that all is well! I even got a little goodie bag from the docs office!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! You must be so relieved!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Okay, had my first appt today and it went well!! Baby is measuring 7+3, where I think I'm 8+2...but that's based on lmp and not ovulation. We saw the heartbeat and they could see the fetal pole and the yolk sac - and the baby, of course. The doc said everything looks really good and my friend who's a doctor, said it's quite common to measure a bit differently than what you think - happened with both her kids - so I'm not too worried. I go back in 2 weeks just to make sure that all is well! I even got a little goodie bag from the docs office!
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! You must be so relieved!!Click to expand...

I am!! So so so much!! I feel like I need a good cry now to let it all out, lol. I'm still a wee bit nervous/anxious just because of the date difference. But my friend made me feel much better about it and the doc didn't really sound concerned. He said if the dates are still that far apart in 2 weeks, he'll change my due date. But if they're within 3 days of what I think, it'll stay the 4th. So, we'll see. Doesn't *really* matter anyways since that's just an estimate, lol.


----------



## SweetJennie

MrsMM24 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of dreams, I keep having strange dreams about having multiples, whether twins or triplets. Then today, we went to visit my grandfather (who just went to the hospital for breathing problems) and my 5 yo DS told my grandma that he is going to have both a little brother and a little sister, out of the blue! The things that kids think of, I have not said anything to anyone about my dreams, I dont want them to think I am completely crazy!!
> 
> I am getting REALLY REALLY impatient for the 6th to get here!
> 
> That is soooo ironic.... I had been having "multiples" dreams, and we were sooo anxious a couple of hours ago.... The sono was GREAT! HB 130, everything looks good and I will enter week 7 on Wed!! We are having a Valentine's Baby Feb 15th!!!Click to expand...

It is funny. I actually had my first dream last night a out being pregnant and I dreampt I was pregnant with tripplets lol. No scan until 18-22 weeks so I guess I won't know anything until then lol. Although after that dream I am going crazy with thoughts. There is a large number of twins and a set of triplets on my moms side of the family. I just want to know darn it! Lol


----------



## MrsMM24

Junebugs said:


> I have a question for everyone..... I seem to be urinating alot more in the day but i don't get up to urinate at all in the night? I heard that this is really common in pregnancy. I know every pregnancy is different but i was just wondering if there was anyone else that was around 8 weeks and feeling the same?
> 
> I am just worried because i had a M/C before this and i am worried he/she is not growing. I know, I know.... i need to stop! I just caan't help it and would feel alot better if i knew i wasn't the only one. :)

Well, I hope this comforts you some, it does occur in the early stages, the doctor actually told me that the baby is growing and the fluids needed are forming, they have to make space and you are in "active" mode when you are not sleeping. However, I would still see my doctor because of the recent M/C but try not to worry. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

SweetJennie said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of dreams, I keep having strange dreams about having multiples, whether twins or triplets. Then today, we went to visit my grandfather (who just went to the hospital for breathing problems) and my 5 yo DS told my grandma that he is going to have both a little brother and a little sister, out of the blue! The things that kids think of, I have not said anything to anyone about my dreams, I dont want them to think I am completely crazy!!
> 
> I am getting REALLY REALLY impatient for the 6th to get here!
> 
> That is soooo ironic.... I had been having "multiples" dreams, and we were sooo anxious a couple of hours ago.... The sono was GREAT! HB 130, everything looks good and I will enter week 7 on Wed!! We are having a Valentine's Baby Feb 15th!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is funny. I actually had my first dream last night a out being pregnant and I dreampt I was pregnant with tripplets lol. No scan until 18-22 weeks so I guess I won't know anything until then lol. Although after that dream I am going crazy with thoughts. There is a large number of twins and a set of triplets on my moms side of the family. I just want to know darn it! LolClick to expand...

Oh boy.... It will be a long wait till the 18 weeks.... there are quite a few multiples in your family... wow GL!!!


----------



## diverdi

I'm just jumping in wihtou reading the whole thread yet but can you add me please? Due 16th Feb.
H&H 9 months to you all.


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.

Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!

Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!

Soo excited!

xx


----------



## babyclements

Misscheifmake said:


> Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.
> 
> Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!
> 
> Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!
> 
> Soo excited!
> 
> xx

AWWWW :D :D :D Soooooo happy for you!! Double CONGRATS!!!! 
Happy and Healthy 9 months :D :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

Double congrats then mischief! :dance:


----------



## KjConard

Congrats on the twins! What exciting news! I wish you and your family nothing but the best! : )


----------



## MrsMM24

Misscheifmake said:


> Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.
> 
> Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!
> 
> Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!
> 
> Soo excited!
> 
> xx

AWESOME!!! Twins!!! And we share the same due date... you however are likely to go before me with those 2... CONGRATS:thumbup:


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to the new ladies that are joining us!! Congrats to those that had their u/s!! Misschief congrats on the twins!
I have felt BEYOND nauseous the last few days!! IT is killing me, haven't thrown up yet, but I really feel like I should be!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

Thank you all xx


----------



## sparklez

Diana5241 said:


> Ladies, I'm embarrassed to say.... I had to pop open the top button on my pants today. :blush:
> 
> I've just been feeling queazy all day! If I was at home I would put on sweats and a tshirt ASAP... Since I'm at work, I'll I get is some button relief. Thank God I'm wearing a long shirt today! :thumbup:


Love it!! I'm sat here now with buttons unpopped :haha: Have been getting pain to right of my spine if I stand too long but today seems to have spread to whole of back, lovely, to counteract this having to sit up v. straight which make bloated stomach strain out of trousers hence the unpopping!! Have decided not to tell school I work at until holidays will be 13 wk by end of term so in need of seriously floaty tops! will be telling other employers but can't risk telling school as don't have new contract through yet :-#

not doing too bad today but last 3 days have crashed because of tiredness or m/s, fell asleep before tea had cooked yeaterday oops.

Have also dreamt about multiples, how odd, went into delivery room and oh was sat there with baby and i'd been left out! lol but was ok coz then had another!!! roll on 7 more mth of dreams

welcome diverdi and congrats on the twins misschief


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats - twins! I'm so jealous! And sorry to hear your news firstbaby, I hope you are just worrying over nothing.

I had my booking appt and was all fine. My scan will be between 11 and 13 weeks...roll on!

I haven't been feeling too yucky, queasy now and then and ms managed to stay away for my 30th on Saturday so yay XD

So, here's my weird dream (not pg related but I rarely ever remember dreams and it's worth a giggle!)

I dreamt I went sledging with my parents down this awesome wide snow chute. Half way down, we realised some guy had gone missing and I saw him and stopped and went to see if he was ok. He sat up and shook his head like he was confused and then said he had to go to work...he worked at KFC or something. Then he walked off with the most beautiful dog I've ever seen and another huge dog. Random??? Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Misscheifmake said:


> Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.
> 
> Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!
> 
> Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!
> 
> Soo excited!
> 
> xx

Twins!!! Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## MaybBaby

LOL that dream sounds FUNNY! my dream last night was my Parents paid for me and OH to get married (as we were going to get wed but bought a house first...seemed the smarter thing to do when the market was cheap!) so i said OK and had this beautiful french vanity table and started doing my own wedding make up, phoned OH and said 'are you getting ready?' he went 'yea course i am!' i said 'i cant believe we're doing this now' i was blooooooming! i bumped into an old college friend (who is about to drop any second) and she said to me really bitchy 'you can stop with the "i have pregnancy symptoms now love" and i went mad at her for doing so and sauntered off - then cut to a child with me,im guessing ours slapping her paint covered hand on paper :S!!

DREAMS ARE WEIRD!!!!!


----------



## suzielou3

Congrats Misschief.....is that our 1st set of confirmed twins within the group????
Im loving the sunny weather, makes everyone happy!!
Im feeling fine still although i have a niggly back ache, am hoping its due to having lil man in bed with us last night, and ive slept funny??
Too nice to cook tonight so we are having chinese!!
I am struggling with my trousers too, might have to look into some bump ones sooner than planned!!


----------



## MrsMM24

suzielou3 said:


> Congrats Misschief.....is that our 1st set of confirmed twins within the group????
> Im loving the sunny weather, makes everyone happy!!
> Im feeling fine still although i have a niggly back ache, am hoping its due to having lil man in bed with us last night, and ive slept funny??
> Too nice to cook tonight so we are having chinese!!
> I am struggling with my trousers too, might have to look into some bump ones sooner than planned!!

Honestly, I am a member of so many threads, I could be wrong, but I believe there are quite a few Twins on the books for February 2012....


----------



## TheRealMe

Misscheifmake said:


> Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.
> 
> Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!
> 
> Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!
> 
> Soo excited!
> 
> xx


OMG CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSS that is WONDERFUL! I have been though IF as well and am prego fter 4 years of trying! You must be so excited! we are due around the same time but I am sure you will be earlier!


----------



## TheRealMe

TeQuiero said:


> Welcome to the new ladies that are joining us!! Congrats to those that had their u/s!! Misschief congrats on the twins!
> I have felt BEYOND nauseous the last few days!! IT is killing me, haven't thrown up yet, but I really feel like I should be!!

AWWWW me too....I have been misrable but I dont actually throw up....my diet now consists of bread and fruit...I really can not eat anything else and its a lot worse in the evenings. Its crazy though because I still look like I am gaining weight...


----------



## Tobaira

Misscheifmake said:


> Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.
> 
> Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!
> 
> Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!
> 
> Soo excited!
> 
> xx

Hey how about that.. I just found out today we're expecting twins too.. although ours was totally unexpected =) My due date was changed to 2/14 so out a day as well.


----------



## _dreamer_

please could you change my EDD to the 6th instead of 7th, my scan put me as 1 day ahead.

thanks :)


----------



## _dreamer_

and congrats on the twinnies, thats fab news ladies! x


----------



## Diana5241

Congrats on all the twins, ladies! What exciting news!! :happydance:

Off to the Doc today for our first apt and hoping/praying/begging that they at least show us the heartbeat. I don't think I could leave there after just a blood test! 3 more hours....

Speaking of dreams, anyone ever have a MC dream? Perhaps a taboo question, but I had one this weekend and woke up bawling. My husband was so confused!! I knew / know it's only a dream, but it still rubs me the wrong way :nope:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tobaira said:


> Misscheifmake said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Can you change my date? I had my first scan yesterday and it looks like my calculation was out by a day and it is now the 15th.
> 
> Although am expecting to be early though..... as it was TWINS!!
> 
> Not completely unexpected as this is an IVF pregnancy with two transferred. Still a really nice suprise though, especially after the long wait we have had to get to this point!
> 
> Soo excited!
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey how about that.. I just found out today we're expecting twins too.. although ours was totally unexpected =) My due date was changed to 2/14 so out a day as well.Click to expand...

Congrats to you, too!!!


----------



## Misscheifmake

[/QUOTE]

Hey how about that.. I just found out today we're expecting twins too.. although ours was totally unexpected =) My due date was changed to 2/14 so out a day as well.[/QUOTE]

Congratulations! 2 for the price of 1 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

caongrats on all the twins!!

yeah i had a load of mc dreams with my last pregnancy, even when i was like 36 weeks. if your worried about it then you will end up dreaming about it. try not to stress too much xxx


----------



## MrsGemmaRose

hiiii im due feb 28th :) how do i join ??


----------



## By the Grace

Please add me! I'm due Feb 18 (for now)

I don't have my first doctor's visit until the end of next week when I'm right at 8 weeks.

And I'm hoping this thread will give me some good luck, and maybe I'll have twins! Although, DH has already said he will puke if that happens. I would be overjoyed.


----------



## becstar

GULP... being very brave and diving in here. 

I've been stalking you all for AGES but after a MMC in Feb/March I have been too scared to post. We had a scan at 7+1 and saw a little flickering heartbeat. I'm still nervous!!! 

I'm a bit wary posting on here at the mo as it's such a HUGE site and I haven't told anyone from work yet. So on the off-chance anyone DOES know me IRL... please keep quiet!!!

My booking appointment is July 16th (I didn't make it as far as booking last time) and my next scan is at 13 weeks on July 27th.  

I'm due Feb 1st. Yikes!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

becstar said:


> GULP... being very brave and diving in here.
> 
> I've been stalking you all for AGES but after a MMC in Feb/March I have been too scared to post. We had a scan at 7+1 and saw a little flickering heartbeat. I'm still nervous!!!
> 
> I'm a bit wary posting on here at the mo as it's such a HUGE site and I haven't told anyone from work yet. So on the off-chance anyone DOES know me IRL... please keep quiet!!!
> 
> My booking appointment is July 16th (I didn't make it as far as booking last time) and my next scan is at 13 weeks on July 27th.
> 
> I'm due Feb 1st. Yikes!!!

Congrats and Welcome!!! Your secret is safe with me...:haha:


----------



## LolaAnn

welcome becstar & congrats!
huge congrats to all the twins, Im keeping my fingers crossed for twins, haven't even met my mw yet tho lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

MrsGemmaRose said:


> hiiii im due feb 28th :) how do i join ??

You just did! Welcome, and congrats!! :flower:


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

wow welcome to all the ladies with twins!! I think my hubby would freak if we were to have multiples seems as though we already have 6 kids between us! lol. 

is anyone else feeling ridiculously bloated? my belly is huge and i'm pretty sure its gas!! lol


----------



## mrsraggle

*_dreamer_, Tobaira *(congrats on your twin news!) and *Misscheifmake *(also congrats on your twin news!) - all your dates have been changed now.

*becstar, diverdi, By the Grace, tiggertea *and *MrsGemmaRose *- welcome and congratulations guys!


----------



## mrsraggle

*tiger*, I really hope the MS passes soon for you. If it helps, I had really bad MS with Ellie for the whole pregnancy but this time only from weeks 6 to 8!
*Junebugs*, I don't wake to wee in the night yet. With Ellie it took a good few months to get to that stage.
*JohnsPrincess*, glad your appointment went really well! With measuring babies, just 1mm can throw dates off so much.

Not much to update from me really. Still got MS first thing, then it tails off in the day so long as I don't let myself get too hungry.


----------



## becstar

I am bloaty already and sure I have put on weight, too... the only way to keep my nausea at bay is to eat almost constantly! I'm going to be huge!


----------



## sparklez

geogem said:


> is anyone else feeling ridiculously bloated? my belly is huge and i'm pretty sure its gas!! lol

Yes! no bump yet but deff got a lump :? does not look good !! not so bad when i wake up but appears straight away as constantly drinking loads.

and Diana5241 I've had m/c dream too, it's not nice :hugs: took a while after waking up to realise was a dream, was so realistic, all since then been much happier but totally bizarre so know they are dreams.


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations ladie i want twins hehe..

I have had a shit day but then my best mate called and she is pregnant too :D we are due 7 days apart so i am excited now xx

hope your all ok?


----------



## lilrojo

Just stopping in to say Hi.. hope your all doing well..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> *tiger*, I really hope the MS passes soon for you. If it helps, I had really bad MS with Ellie for the whole pregnancy but this time only from weeks 6 to 8!
> *Junebugs*, I don't wake to wee in the night yet. With Ellie it took a good few months to get to that stage.
> *JohnsPrincess*, glad your appointment went really well! With measuring babies, just 1mm can throw dates off so much.
> 
> Not much to update from me really. Still got MS first thing, then it tails off in the day so long as I don't let myself get too hungry.

:flower:


----------



## tiger

mrsraggle said:


> *tiger*, I really hope the MS passes soon for you. If it helps, I had really bad MS with Ellie for the whole pregnancy but this time only from weeks 6 to 8!
> *Junebugs*, I don't wake to wee in the night yet. With Ellie it took a good few months to get to that stage.
> *JohnsPrincess*, glad your appointment went really well! With measuring babies, just 1mm can throw dates off so much.
> 
> Not much to update from me really. Still got MS first thing, then it tails off in the day so long as I don't let myself get too hungry.

thankyou so much, that gives me hope. i was hospitalised with jesse from throwing up so much and losing so much weight, but its much worse this time !! not only am i throwing up at everything i smell, but i feel like im going to pass out 24/7. im really struggling to look after jesse .


----------



## Junebugs

mrsraggle said:


> *tiger*, I really hope the MS passes soon for you. If it helps, I had really bad MS with Ellie for the whole pregnancy but this time only from weeks 6 to 8!
> *Junebugs*, I don't wake to wee in the night yet. With Ellie it took a good few months to get to that stage.
> *JohnsPrincess*, glad your appointment went really well! With measuring babies, just 1mm can throw dates off so much.
> 
> Not much to update from me really. Still got MS first thing, then it tails off in the day so long as I don't let myself get too hungry.

Thank You!!! :hugs: I really feel it is not a big deal, i just wanted to make sure i was not the only one. 

Today has not been a good day, i felt sick all day long and i have been having what feels like weird "stretching" pains all day off and on. My breast have also been killing me all day long and i am sooo tired. It's like it hit me all in one day. My nausea actually had gone away for a few days too.....


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.


----------



## saphire76

Lucky twin ladies!! I want twins.......do I really? Lmbo
Glad were all doing pretty good. Scan tomorrow pm. Heartbeat please!!!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

saphire76 said:


> Lucky twin ladies!! I want twins.......do I really? Lmbo
> Glad were all doing pretty good. Scan tomorrow pm. Heartbeat please!!!!!


Good luck tomorrow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck tomorrow saphire.. 

I have mine in 2 weeks at 6+6...


----------



## AveryATL

ZombieKitten said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.


Me! I am eating about 1/4 of what I normally eat. I actually got a donut the other day, at two bites, and gave it to my DH....which is CRAZY behavior for me, as trying to nibble on my sweets is a major offense :icecream:. When I handed to my DH, he was very :saywhat:. I honestly, didn't want it because I was full. But, I also have some aversions to things that smell. I LOVE garlic, but right now, I can't STAND how it smells. And don't get me started on Onions. :sick:


----------



## ZombieKitten

AveryATL said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> Me! I am eating about 1/4 of what I normally eat. I actually got a donut the other day, at two bites, and gave it to my DH....which is CRAZY behavior for me, as trying to nibble on my sweets is a major offense :icecream:. When I handed to my DH, he was very :saywhat:. I honestly, didn't want it because I was full. But, I also have some aversions to things that smell. I LOVE garlic, but right now, I can't STAND how it smells. And don't get me started on Onions. :sick:Click to expand...


yep that sounds a lot like me!!!! hopefully it will pass soon so my husband stops yelling at me to eat.


----------



## kbkb

ZombieKitten said:


> AveryATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> Me! I am eating about 1/4 of what I normally eat. I actually got a donut the other day, at two bites, and gave it to my DH....which is CRAZY behavior for me, as trying to nibble on my sweets is a major offense :icecream:. When I handed to my DH, he was very :saywhat:. I honestly, didn't want it because I was full. But, I also have some aversions to things that smell. I LOVE garlic, but right now, I can't STAND how it smells. And don't get me started on Onions. :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep that sounds a lot like me!!!! hopefully it will pass soon so my husband stops yelling at me to eat.Click to expand...



Tobaira, MischiefMake- CONGRATS on the twins :dance: :dance:!!!
We are looking forward to my scan on the 2nd of July...cant wait! 

right now , i am firmly in your club Zombie Kitten and Avery- Cooking is a nightmare, all smells set me off. Majorly repulsed by peanut butter ( i used to love it) and any egg related smell. Nearly throw up at my desk every morning a colleague opens his boiled egg sandwich...i have told him to warn me, so I can walk away for a bit.
I am eating 25% of what i usually do...so worried. OH is also worried i am not getting enough nutrition...Well, I do hope it passes for us all


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I have an ache in my lower back (more like my bum :) ) that is stretching into my back. It is quite uncomfortable and is only on my right side. Is anyone else experiencing this or does anyone know if this is normal? This is my first pregnancy so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## tiggertea

stretching pains and cramps are totally normal :flower:


----------



## mumanddad

Im off to neet my midwife today so hopefully i will get reffered to a consultant and get an earlier scan to keep my mind at ease.

Have a good day ladies and ill update later


----------



## LolaAnn

Just went to my doctors this morning so I could book in with a midwife. I tried to book in directly but the silly number for the clinic didn't work.. sigh. Now I have to wait ages for it to go through the system...................... I get a scan soon as I haven't had a period since Reuben was born and they obvioiusly don't believe my date calculating ability ;) YAY

Anyway here's a facebook group for us! https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_240658722611800


----------



## suzielou3

Afternoon all, i have so much to do today its unreal, but i thought id sneek a crafty 5 mins on here to catch up lol. 
Ive tried using the above link LolaAnn but its not working for me, maybe im being thick today or something!!


----------



## gidge

i clicked on the link and it just takes me to my homepage. it must be a very good secret! hehehe


----------



## suzielou3

gidge said:


> i clicked on the link and it just takes me to my homepage. it must be a very good secret! hehehe

Lol me to, thought it was me being a bit thick today :dohh:


----------



## VegtaBully

Had another little bit of bleeding last night. Still no pain and just a small amount. I'll probably call the MW though just because I'm flying out of town for a week.


----------



## Jokerette

Diana5241 said:


> Ladies, I'm embarrassed to say.... I had to pop open the top button on my pants today. :blush:
> 
> I've just been feeling queazy all day! If I was at home I would put on sweats and a tshirt ASAP... Since I'm at work, I'll I get is some button relief. Thank God I'm wearing a long shirt today! :thumbup:

Diana--- do the hair elastic trick! If its too loose you can loop it around double. I do it all the time now... so much more comfy!
 



Attached Files:







pants-extender-300x191.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopeforamirac

went for a scan yesterday thats caused alot of confusion regarding baby's size ect so im being rescanned tomorow, praying we see a heartbeat as fetal age is 6+3


----------



## Jokerette

hopeforamirac said:


> went for a scan yesterday thats caused alot of confusion regarding baby's size ect so im being rescanned tomorow, praying we see a heartbeat as fetal age is 6+3

Goodluck!! sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## TeQuiero

hopeforamirac said:


> went for a scan yesterday thats caused alot of confusion regarding baby's size ect so im being rescanned tomorow, praying we see a heartbeat as fetal age is 6+3

Good luck for the scan tomorrow! I hope that it is better for you to see and tell how big the baby is!! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

I am sooooo sick the last 2 days. It is not fun, I feel hungry but I am unable to really want to eat anything!! :sick:


----------



## MrsMM24

ZombieKitten said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.

YES!! I have not had an appetite in over 3 weeks. Of course, now I know why, because I am PREG, but it was really nerve-wrecking at first, especially since my appetite is very healthy and large! The doc says it happens in alot of women in the early stages so...


----------



## ZombieKitten

MrsMM24 said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.
> 
> 
> YES!! I have not had an appetite in over 3 weeks. Of course, now I know why, because I am PREG, but it was really nerve-wrecking at first, especially since my appetite is very healthy and large! The doc says it happens in alot of women in the early stages so...Click to expand...


well I hope it comes back soon. my husband is an awesome cook!! haha


----------



## MrsMM24

ZombieKitten said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.
> 
> 
> YES!! I have not had an appetite in over 3 weeks. Of course, now I know why, because I am PREG, but it was really nerve-wrecking at first, especially since my appetite is very healthy and large! The doc says it happens in alot of women in the early stages so...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I hope it comes back soon. my husband is an awesome cook!! hahaClick to expand...

OMG!!! I know right, my wife is AWESOME in the kitchen. She hasn't the same since my appetite left, and because we are preg, she pushes me to eat and will cook whatever I want....


----------



## LolaAnn

hmmmmmmmmm let me figure out the group a bit better. Ohh it was too secret. 

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_240658722611800

Does that work? I'm not sure if when you join it will come up on your wall, you might wanna quickly check after you have joined so you can hide the notification from your wall if your preg is still a secret ;) xx


----------



## TeQuiero

MrsMM24 said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! It's so hard to keep up with this forum! So much is happening everyday!! Anyone else having an unusual loss of appetite? Nothing appeals to me and I'm never really hungry, no MS yet though.
> 
> 
> YES!! I have not had an appetite in over 3 weeks. Of course, now I know why, because I am PREG, but it was really nerve-wrecking at first, especially since my appetite is very healthy and large! The doc says it happens in alot of women in the early stages so...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I hope it comes back soon. my husband is an awesome cook!! haha
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! I know right, my wife is AWESOME in the kitchen. She hasn't the same since my appetite left, and because we are preg, she pushes me to eat and will cook whatever I want....Click to expand...

I LOVE LOVE LOVE to cook and bake, but now I cannot stand to be the one cooking! I will cook great food for the DH and kids, but I tend not to eat (or only eat a peach or some kinda fruit). My DH would let me buy whatever I wanted if it meant that I would be eating, I just can't seem to eat. :nope:
I would be happy if I even wanted to bake cupcakes and cakes like I did with my youngest son! They may not be the healthiest, but I was eating without any problem! :blush: :haha:
I just actually had full blown MS for the first time.... but my nausea went away for a few minutes afterward. :sick:


----------



## TeQuiero

LolaAnn said:


> hmmmmmmmmm let me figure out the group a bit better. Ohh it was too secret.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_240658722611800
> 
> Does that work? I'm not sure if when you join it will come up on your wall, you might wanna quickly check after you have joined so you can hide the notification from your wall if your preg is still a secret ;) xx

It worked that time for me :D I sent a request and messaged you just so you would know it is me :D


----------



## Jokerette

it appears that the group is private. it did not show up on my friend's walls or newsfeed :)


----------



## LolaAnn

awesome. Feel free to join everyone! 

Soooo.... I keep browsing baby sites. When is everyone gonna start buying stuff? I think Im gonna find out the gender so I'm gonna wait till then I think....


----------



## Jokerette

LolaAnn said:


> awesome. Feel free to join everyone!
> 
> Soooo.... I keep browsing baby sites. When is everyone gonna start buying stuff? I think Im gonna find out the gender so I'm gonna wait till then I think....

LolaAnn, great minds think alike! We also decided to wait until we know the gender before we buy anything. That doesn't stop me from online browsing though! 

We have tan walls in the nursery. These are my favorite bedding sets.... Also... we are going to have a queen sized bed in there for a while in case one of us wants to lay down, so i can buy _matching_ queen size bedding from this website! How cool is that!!
https://www.beyond-bedding.com
 



Attached Files:







babyboy1.jpg
File size: 167.6 KB
Views: 8









babygirl1.jpg
File size: 191.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilrojo

How many of us are finding out gender.. 

I for one am not.. staying team green.. (cuz i dont like yellow) lol.. 

I feel bad for you ladies that dont want to eat.. Im starving all day..


----------



## MrsMM24

LolaAnn said:


> awesome. Feel free to join everyone!
> 
> Soooo.... I keep browsing baby sites. When is everyone gonna start buying stuff? I think Im gonna find out the gender so I'm gonna wait till then I think....

Well, my wife's b-day is the end of Aug (2nd trim), our daughter's is end of Oct (end of 2nd trim) and then there is Christmas.... it appears we have decided that we are not buying anything until the New Year!!! LOL Our anny is 2/6/10 soooo.... January it is! (We will likely give in around Christmas)


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh I love all the US bedding that you guys can get. It's beautiful. I love the idea of having a queen bed in the nursery too, fantastic idea. This baby will be bunking down (not literally... haha) in his brothers bedroom for a while I think. Then we plan on moving home to New Zealand a few months after he's born... 28hour flight with a newborn and a toddler... wa-hey!!

lilrojo I plan on finding out gender. Mainly just so if its a girl I can go crazy buying all the gorgeous girl stuff I've been eyeing up this whole time hehe


----------



## MrsMM24

lilrojo said:


> How many of us are finding out gender..
> 
> I for one am not.. staying team green.. (cuz i dont like yellow) lol..
> 
> I feel bad for you ladies that dont want to eat.. Im starving all day..

We are finding out the gender.... for various reasons. Our home is FULL of estrogen! And ironically, all three of us would like a boy! So at least we will be able to talk with our daughter for better understanding if it is a girl. We will be totally happy with a Healthy baby, but young kids are different. We are very different in soooo many ways :haha: for instance, I despise yellow. We have decided that boy or girl, the room will be a Carolina Blue (I am an alum - Go Heels!) The wall decals/decorations will be the gender determinate....:thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

LolaAnn said:


> awesome. Feel free to join everyone!
> 
> Soooo.... I keep browsing baby sites. When is everyone gonna start buying stuff? I think Im gonna find out the gender so I'm gonna wait till then I think....

I've been buying stuff for YEARS, literally. LOL. Since I got pg I've just bought an adorable dress and shoes that were on sale (probably jinxing myself), a few books (not baby, but about), and...that's it!


----------



## AveryATL

I am definitely going to find out gender too...there is no way that I can be patient enough to wait .


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We are Def finding out the sex. It's killing me NOW not knowing and not being able to buy gender specific stuff! LOL Well...more gender specific stuff...lol


----------



## LolaAnn

JohnsPrincess said:


> We are Def finding out the sex. It's killing me NOW not knowing and not being able to buy gender specific stuff! LOL Well...more gender specific stuff...lol

Hahah it sucks eh!! What stuff have you brought already for baby? You should put some pictures up!!


----------



## saphire76

Yes! Finding out for sure! My son and father are sure it's a girl I'm hopeful so we need to prepare them if it not ( and me ) lol.

Scan today at 6:30 can't wait. My question is if the dr. Is making all these appointments insurance will cover it right?


----------



## TheRealMe

geogem said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> wow welcome to all the ladies with twins!! I think my hubby would freak if we were to have multiples seems as though we already have 6 kids between us! lol.
> 
> is anyone else feeling ridiculously bloated? my belly is huge and i'm pretty sure its gas!! lol

OMG I AM! I am not even eating that much but feel SUPER bloated! A lot of my pants dont fit (Skinny jeans [-X) The thing is I am eating my 25% of what I used to eat before because of nausea. Is there anyway to decrease to bloating? I think it is because of gas as well :(


----------



## TheRealMe

saphire76 said:


> Lucky twin ladies!! I want twins.......do I really? Lmbo
> Glad were all doing pretty good. Scan tomorrow pm. Heartbeat please!!!!!

Goodluck on your scan...looks like we are close in due dates, I had mine yesterday! Saw the Heartbeat at 117, she said it should go up, but anything above 100 this early is good... I am curious to see what yours is going to be since we are close in our dates...keep me posted!


----------



## MrsMM24

TheRealMe said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> wow welcome to all the ladies with twins!! I think my hubby would freak if we were to have multiples seems as though we already have 6 kids between us! lol.
> 
> is anyone else feeling ridiculously bloated? my belly is huge and i'm pretty sure its gas!! lol
> 
> OMG I AM! I am not even eating that much but feel SUPER bloated! A lot of my pants dont fit (Skinny jeans [-X) The thing is I am eating my 25% of what I used to eat before because of nausea. Is there anyway to decrease to bloating? I think it is because of gas as well :(Click to expand...

Cannot help with the bloating, but I found an awwwesome "tool" to help with skinny jeans or pants that fit everywhere else but the tummy.... BeBand ( I got from Target) it is awesome... No one at work knows, and now, they really cannot tell that..... my zipper and buttons are not in the right place, down and unbuttoned! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Your insurance should cover.. your in the us right.. i know here prenatal is covered 100% not sure on other states though.. you could call your insurance and ask.. or ask the dr when you go if it will be covered.. 

I did find out with my dd.. but decided i didnt want to with my second.. which i mc'ed at 12 weeks.. so not finding out this time either.. so i have girl stuff.. more so summer but enough for right away.. and will buy a few boy things just in case.. :) Just cant decorate..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

LolaAnn said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> We are Def finding out the sex. It's killing me NOW not knowing and not being able to buy gender specific stuff! LOL Well...more gender specific stuff...lol
> 
> Hahah it sucks eh!! What stuff have you brought already for baby? You should put some pictures up!!Click to expand...

Lol, I'll take some pictures soon of some of it. I literally have 5 boxes of stuff. Admittedly, about one full box plus at least half of another is stuffed animals. I love Disney so they're Disney ones that I'll buy one every time I'd go... But I have the bedding set, some clothes, some books, a couple toys, a couple Super cute "puppet" washcloths, etc etc. A lot of stuff. Lol.


----------



## TheRealMe

Jokerette said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm embarrassed to say.... I had to pop open the top button on my pants today. :blush:
> 
> I've just been feeling queazy all day! If I was at home I would put on sweats and a tshirt ASAP... Since I'm at work, I'll I get is some button relief. Thank God I'm wearing a long shirt today! :thumbup:
> 
> Diana--- do the hair elastic trick! If its too loose you can loop it around double. I do it all the time now... so much more comfy!Click to expand...


LOVE IT! I am so going out to buy these :D


----------



## MrsMM24

TheRealMe said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Lucky twin ladies!! I want twins.......do I really? Lmbo
> Glad were all doing pretty good. Scan tomorrow pm. Heartbeat please!!!!!
> 
> Goodluck on your scan...looks like we are close in due dates, I had mine yesterday! Saw the Heartbeat at 117, she said it should go up, but anything above 100 this early is good... I am curious to see what yours is going to be since we are close in our dates...keep me posted!Click to expand...

Good Luck with the scan SAPHIRE.... We will be hoping you get to hear the HB, as that eases you some, and that all is well. I had my 1st can at 6w5days on monday and the HB was 130, THEREALME - your doc said the same as mine, that anything in or over 100 is good at this stage...


----------



## TheRealMe

TeQuiero said:


> I am sooooo sick the last 2 days. It is not fun, I feel hungry but I am unable to really want to eat anything!! :sick:

the only thing I can tolerate is cold watermelon! Have you tried that?


----------



## TheRealMe

VegtaBully said:


> Had another little bit of bleeding last night. Still no pain and just a small amount. I'll probably call the MW though just because I'm flying out of town for a week.

Hope everything is okay...take it easy and keep us posted! Have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TheRealMe

saphire76 said:


> Yes! Finding out for sure! My son and father are sure it's a girl I'm hopeful so we need to prepare them if it not ( and me ) lol.
> 
> Scan today at 6:30 can't wait. My question is if the dr. Is making all these appointments insurance will cover it right?

Hello, Yes they should me. I pay a $15 copay for ultrasound though.


----------



## ellitigg

Hey everyone! Hope you are all feeling good today. For any ladies in the UK with ms, I got a great tip from a friend. She said try eating Lovehearts! I couldn't believe that...used to LOVE them when I was little. She has recommended them to loads of friends and it's helped everytime. I guess it's because they're a bit fizzy, maybe it helps with stomach acid or something!

I got my scan date last night - we're in on 2nd August - can't wait!!

Oh and great idea about the hairband Jokerette, I will definitely be using it :D


----------



## KjConard

lilrojo said:


> How many of us are finding out gender..
> 
> I for one am not.. staying team green.. (cuz i dont like yellow) lol..
> 
> I feel bad for you ladies that dont want to eat.. Im starving all day..

I can hardly wait to find out the gender. I want to be fully prepared before the baby comes and since this is my first, I think it will help me relax a bit more.

I am starving all day too, but nothing sounds pleasing and the little food I do manage to get down, usually comes back up. I feel so horrible because I haven't been providing the baby with enough food. I told my husband this morning that I could be done with MS in as little as two weeks and he looked at me and said or you could have it much longer like some woman get. Total buzzkill!


----------



## TeQuiero

I am leaving it up to DH if we will find out! I say as long as there is 1 we will be surprised, but if there is 2 we are going to find out!! I have plenty of boy things, and if I have a girl I have plenty of friends and family who want to give me things. 

I am soooo excited for the next week to pass already! I cannot wait to get to see the baby for the first time, and to see the heartbeat.
Hopefully by the time the appointment is here I will be able to hold some food down, so that I will have a good bit of blood for the tests!


----------



## Nicky21

Hi Ladies,
I just got my scan yesterday at 6 weeks + 3days and saw the baby and the heartbeat at 112 bpm! it was the most amazing sound ever. When i heard the heartbeat, I asked "is that my heartbeat or the baby's?" (lol!) because i didn't expect it to be so loud and clear. My due date is pushed forward to the 18th Feb now.


Anyways, I hope everyone get their first scans sooon!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Nicky!! Isn't it such an amazing thing to hear that choo choo train!!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree I want the next week to pass quickly.. i have my first scan on the 12th.. hope to hear a nice strong little hearbeat... <3


----------



## LolaAnn

Okay so we had some problems with the facebook group, but it's totally secret now. Unfortunately this means you can't even join the group if you know the name cos it won't come up in a search. On the plus side its totally secret! So if you want to join you'll need to leave your real name so I can add you x


----------



## geogem

LolaAnn said:


> Okay so we had some problems with the facebook group, but it's totally secret now. Unfortunately this means you can't even join the group if you know the name cos it won't come up in a search. On the plus side its totally secret! So if you want to join you'll need to leave your real name so I can add you x

my name is Gemma Lamberton - please add me!! piccy is of me and my little man at a football game. x


----------



## TheRealMe

Nicky21 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just got my scan yesterday at 6 weeks + 3days and saw the baby and the heartbeat at 112 bpm! it was the most amazing sound ever. When i heard the heartbeat, I asked "is that my heartbeat or the baby's?" (lol!) because i didn't expect it to be so loud and clear. My due date is pushed forward to the 18th Feb now.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I hope everyone get their first scans sooon!

that is wonderful! congratulations! I had mine yesterday and it was 117 :D


----------



## Nicky21

TheRealMe said:


> Nicky21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I just got my scan yesterday at 6 weeks + 3days and saw the baby and the heartbeat at 112 bpm! it was the most amazing sound ever. When i heard the heartbeat, I asked "is that my heartbeat or the baby's?" (lol!) because i didn't expect it to be so loud and clear. My due date is pushed forward to the 18th Feb now.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I hope everyone get their first scans sooon!
> 
> that is wonderful! congratulations! I had mine yesterday and it was 117 :DClick to expand...

Yaaaayyy! That's awesome! Way to go babies!


----------



## mrsraggle

Changed your date, *Nicky21*!

We're staying on team yellow just like we did with Ellie!


----------



## saphire76

TheRealMe said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Lucky twin ladies!! I want twins.......do I really? Lmbo
> Glad were all doing pretty good. Scan tomorrow pm. Heartbeat please!!!!!
> 
> Goodluck on your scan...looks like we are close in due dates, I had mine yesterday! Saw the Heartbeat at 117, she said it should go up, but anything above 100 this early is good... I am curious to see what yours is going to be since we are close in our dates...keep me posted!Click to expand...


Thanks I'll post when I get home. If you wanna be an email buddy and compare progress send me a message. I'd be happy to chat with ya.

Heather


----------



## Junebugs

TheRealMe said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Lucky twin ladies!! I want twins.......do I really? Lmbo
> Glad were all doing pretty good. Scan tomorrow pm. Heartbeat please!!!!!
> 
> Goodluck on your scan...looks like we are close in due dates, I had mine yesterday! Saw the Heartbeat at 117, she said it should go up, but anything above 100 this early is good... I am curious to see what yours is going to be since we are close in our dates...keep me posted!Click to expand...

I had my first one done at 6w4days and the hearbeat was 113BPM


----------



## saphire76

Wow I didn't know you could hear the heart beat that early. In just thought I would see it on the screen. I was gonna bring my little guy tonight but figured it was still trans vag and it would be weird. You can't do the belly for a few weeks right?


----------



## MrsMM24

It is in my journal, but we had our scan at 6w5days (Monday) and the HB was 130!! I asked the same question since it was high, "Is that mine" but she laughed and let us see the flutter to match the beat. Also, I have an irregularly regular AF so I could possibly be a little further along than my little bean is measuring. Our first was very small for full term so... it is a possibility and they have scheduled another scan for 7/26/11 to keep an eye on the EDD....


----------



## AveryATL

Yea, I think you can find them on the transvag much, much earlier than you can with an abdominal scan. You can't hear with an abdominal scan, but the transvag scan obviously has the ability to amplify the noise. I was surprised too, because I didn't expect to be able to hear it either :flower:


----------



## TeQuiero

It is killing me to not buy a doppler from ebay!!! I really want to hear theh heartbeat whenever I want!!


----------



## nightkd

Just bear in mind that ultrasounds (incl dopplers) are potentially harmful! ;)

We had 3 ultrasounds and used our doppler quite a bit with Evey... This time I'm limiting everything, as I read a lot of info on the potential to cause brain damage etc to the baby.


----------



## TheRealMe

saphire76 said:


> Wow I didn't know you could hear the heart beat that early. In just thought I would see it on the screen. I was gonna bring my little guy tonight but figured it was still trans vag and it would be weird. You can't do the belly for a few weeks right?

I didnt hear mine...just saw it on the screen and they were able to measure it :)


----------



## Nicky21

nightkd said:


> Just bear in mind that ultrasounds (incl dopplers) are potentially harmful! ;)
> 
> We had 3 ultrasounds and used our doppler quite a bit with Evey... This time I'm limiting everything, as I read a lot of info on the potential to cause brain damage etc to the baby.


HMmm...maybe that's why they only let me hear the heartbeat for about three beats, and then they turned it off.


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies,

Had a GREAT first visit with the doctor yesterday. All the basics (blood, urine tests, etc) and we weren't scheduled to see the baby but I asked if there was any chance we could... and she did a quick US for us! It was stomach not vaginal, so of course at this point the LO was suuuuper tiny, but I could make out the head and the little flutter of his/her heart. So amazing. I was in awe... but I didn't cry! I totally thought I would. I guess I was just too enthralled with watching the little movements to process any thoughts! 

Next appointement is scheduled for 2 weeks from now for the "actual" transvaginal US, so we'll get a better view and a more cemented date. Can't wait!!


----------



## tiggertea

nightkd, there's no actual confirmed medical evidence *yet* to confirm ultrasounds are detrimental to the health of baby.


----------



## nightkd

Nicky21 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Just bear in mind that ultrasounds (incl dopplers) are potentially harmful! ;)
> 
> We had 3 ultrasounds and used our doppler quite a bit with Evey... This time I'm limiting everything, as I read a lot of info on the potential to cause brain damage etc to the baby.
> 
> 
> HMmm...maybe that's why they only let me hear the heartbeat for about three beats, and then they turned it off.Click to expand...

It's possible! The first U/S we booked for our DD (we had to go private) the company offered a 5 minute U/S and I was like...wtf? Why would they do it so short?! I assume that it's just a 'sneak peek' kind of thing, so you're not exposing baby to too much in the way of U/S, but you get to have a little look at baby.

I had two private ultrasounds and one done in my OBGYN's office (before I switched to MW) and the OBGYN scan was done SUPER quickly... It was like 'okay, look around...everything fine...and DONE!'...

There is a LOT of information on the potential links and some of it is very scary (ie increase in miscarriages, pre-term labour etc)... Is it really worth the risk?

https://www.greenhealthwatch.com/newsstories/newslatest/latest0701/ultrasound-hurt.html

"[1] One large study found 20 miscarriages in the group given ultrasound scans, but none in the group which was not. [2] Another reported a doubling of pre-term labour in the scanned group. [3] Another linked ultrasound scanning to retar*ation of the baby's growth in the womb."

https://drbenkim.com/articles-ultrasound-pregnancy.html


----------



## tiggertea

There is a potential risk, just like with many things, but even medical professionals will admit there is a lot more research needed into it all before we should be at panic stations over having an ultrasound. 

There are potential links between miscarriage/pre-term labour etc and a LOT of influencing factors, and yes, caution should be taken in all those areas, but, particularly those who haven't been through the process before, probably don't need the added stress of doubting the advice and/or recommendation of their doctor/midwife with regards to ultrasound scans.

Just my thoughts of course. I don't assume to talk for everyone, and certainly don't want to discourage you from sharing your thoughts and views. Just hoped you had been reading the current research from reliable sources and were aware that it wasn't ENTIRELY proved there was a link. So PLEASE don't think I was judging in any way. :flower:


----------



## LolaAnn

Ok solved the facebook group dilema. It's called the Biscuit Appreciation Society now LOL as it is showing up in some people's newsfeeds. Rest assured only members can see posts and I'm approving everyone so no one will be able to find out xx https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_240658722611800


----------



## nightkd

Looking at it from a scientific/logical point of view, we know the physical effects of ultrasounds (they are also used (presumably at a higher frequency or something) to break up calcium build ups in the body...they are very powerful) so there's no question that it can have effects on the baby.

I'm not panicking... I don't see any reason for someone to panic. It's just important to consider the effect they can have on the baby and if it's worth the risk.

Everyone should question everything they are told by their healthcare provider! Drs and MWs aren't the be all and end all, lol. It's important to be fully informed, because most healthcare providers just stick with the 'norm' which isn't always the best option. :)

ETA: That doesn't mean stressing over everything your Dr tells you. It's just smart to have as much info as possible and make sure your care provider is giving you ALL the facts.


----------



## lilrojo

My opinion on the issue of us and the risks are I think there are risks with everything.. they say if you drink too much caffeine you could miscarry.. and so on.. there are so many risks now days and its pointless to worry about every single one.. I had 6 ultrasounds with my dd and she is perfect.. so I wouldnt overally worry and if your going to miscarry its most likey to be something wrong chrom. wise than a ultrasound.

Thats my opinion.. and we are all allowed to have one.. :)

Sometimes too much information isnt a good thing either.


----------



## tiggertea

I completely agree. It's good to question things you aren't sure about/don't agree with because, particularly in pregnancy, there is nothing "textbook" and everyone will be different. I was just pointing out, not necessarily to you, but to everyone, it is important to be well read on the subject from the right sources. Reliable sources based on large sample groups and proven research.
In reality, with the amount of information readily available with a quick search on google, it could be quite easy to stumble upon the wrong sorts of articles and sources of information, based more on opinion than fact.
I agree, Dr/MW are not the be all and end all, but they have been trained in their field, and I think it's important that those reading the thread are reminded to look for *reliable* sources and make decisions from there, rather than reduce into a state of concern/panic because "someone on B&B said this, then i googled it and found a bunch of blogs that said similar things so it must be true and omg my doctor/mw/the world is out to get me and my unborn baby". :lol: It's unlikely, but it could happen!


----------



## nightkd

I'm not thinking that way, but it's not smart to avoid posting information 'just in case' it makes someone nervous ;) We learn there are risks so we can take measures to avoid them!


----------



## tiggertea

No-one asked you not to post the information you did... I just added the part that it wasn't COMPLETELY proven. :shrug: In the spirit of being fully informed and all that.

And I do know it wasn't your intention to panic people. I just like to think out all scenarios. It can be a blessing and a curse!


----------



## nightkd

tiggertea said:


> There are potential links between miscarriage/pre-term labour etc and a LOT of influencing factors, and yes, caution should be taken in all those areas, *but, particularly those who haven't been through the process before, probably don't need the added stress of doubting the advice and/or recommendation of their doctor/midwife with regards to ultrasound scans*.

To me, that sounds like people shouldn't be introduced to conflicting information (from what their healthcare provider is offering them) in case it makes them nervous.

Just the way I read it. Apologies if I was perceiving it wrong. :flower:

Not really important, but just wanted to clarify why I made that statement. I'm not trying to make this into an argument, but it's starting to feel like a debate and my womb is hurting too much to sit here much longer :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe no,no I don't want a debate either. At all, I'm too tired to possibly win! :haha:.

My point was: People SHOULD question their healthcare professional if they have found conflicting information from another RELIABLE source. Based on research, independent or government funded, whatever, and when things that have been reliably investigated. But I do think the fact "information" is so readily available, just by googling etc, that it's very easy to stumble upon things that are the OPINION of an individual or small group. And this "information" could be on a blog, dodgy website, wherever, but, because of the tendency to believe everything they read, the SOURCE doesn't matter to some people, it's just what's said that counts. 

Basically, what I think is this: Feel free to inform yourselves til your poor brains can't take in another word, but please, PLEASE, be informed from the right sources. Just coz google says it, doesn't mean it's true. :lol:


----------



## AveryATL

What is the risk of a US versus the risk/health implications associated with increased stress for a mom, who is constantly worried about the baby because she has not been able to see them and know that they are OK? 

To me, I'll take what I believe is an *incredibly* low risk for an US.


----------



## saphire76

Ugh been waiting 40 minutes for the dr. I wanna go see my sweet pea!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

So cool to hear all those heartbeat stories. I don't know when we'll get an u/s done. I have a sort of intro appointment at my OBGYN next week, but I don't think that'll be all that interesting.

I'm having the oddest symptoms. I go from very full one day to starving the next. I seem to have insomnia (ugh) and pregnancy-induced tension headaches. No MS yet, though. Not having any stereotypical symptoms makes it harder to believe Baby is really there!

No clue yet if we'll find out the gender of Baby. I assume we will, but we haven't talked about it.

I agree that it's good to question your provider to some extent, but as the daughter of a nurse with a chronic health problem who has seen every type of medical practitioner under the sun, I'm not sure that non-traditional medicine or the other alternatives are any better. They're just as set in their own ways of thinking as your traditional doctors, and of course doctors vary as widely as can be!


----------



## nightkd

Is anyone experiencing contraction-like pains? I had them to start with and thought maybe they were linked to dehydration, but I've been getting them the past 2-3 days, pretty hard (in my back etc). I assume it's just a growth spurt and my womb is being pissy about it, just wondering if anyone is experiencing the same thing? I literally had to stop and lean on the counter and breathe through this pain yesterday =/ No consistent waves or bleeding, so I'm not worried, but it sure would be nice to know what's causing it! :)

I feel super exhausted ALL the time too, with weak muscles... I didn't feel like this with DD... I hope that doesn't mean it's multiples :rofl:


----------



## saphire76

Yay!! Heartbeat was heard 130! So excited. Baby is also measuring 7 weeks now but he's keeping my due date the same for now. It's good cause inwas bummed last week when i lost a few days according to the scan.
I'm so happy right now!


----------



## Junebugs

saphire76 said:


> Yay!! Heartbeat was heard 130! So excited. Baby is also measuring 7 weeks now but he's keeping my due date the same for now. It's good cause inwas bummed last week when i lost a few days according to the scan.
> I'm so happy right now!

That's great news!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Great news saphire.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

AveryATL said:


> Yea, I think you can find them on the transvag much, much earlier than you can with an abdominal scan. You can't hear with an abdominal scan, but the transvag scan obviously has the ability to amplify the noise. I was surprised too, because I didn't expect to be able to hear it either :flower:

i had an abdominal scan at 7+4 and heard the heartbeat, it was a private scan and the quality was amazing (heartbeat was 158bpm!)


----------



## suzielou3

Morning ladies,

Well my ticker has moved along one now im 6 wks!! 2 more wks till i go to see the midwife, cant wait to get things started and get me a scan date....
LolaAnn ive requested to be added to the biscuit group, but i couldnt find a place to tell you who i am !! So you will get a request from suzanne price with a piccie of a motorbike...
I have been having alot of back ache and tummy ache in the night, but im thinking its because i overdone it in the garden yesterday, it was like a jungle out there!!
So im just chillin out today, with the lil man...
Hope your all well enjoy your day x


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats for the scan saphire! 
I could hardly eat anything at all yesterday, I ate in the morning and :sick: and then I didn't eat for the rest of the day until bed time and I ate some oatmeal right before bed. I think it is going to be another sick day, I was walking through the room and got the feeling in the back of my throat... I don't like that feeling!! Hopefully it won't be that kinda day today, I don't think I have the energy for another day of that.


----------



## AveryATL

Saphire, hurray for a great scan!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

saphire76 said:


> Yay!! Heartbeat was heard 130! So excited. Baby is also measuring 7 weeks now but he's keeping my due date the same for now. It's good cause inwas bummed last week when i lost a few days according to the scan.
> I'm so happy right now!

Although your due date is remaining the same for the time being, the 7 weeks measurement means you are right about where I am. :happydance: This is my 2nd so I know that the EDD can change well into the 2nd trim, but I am excited for the moment to see someone else that is "kinda" due on 2/15/12


----------



## Monalisa30

Congratulations ladies! My edd is feb 7. Im from laredo, tx


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Monalisa! How are you feeling?


----------



## mumanddad

My appointment with the mw went fantastic, i was in there an hour discussing all mh choices and they explained in depth the care i will recieve which has put my mind at ease, im just waiting for my consultant appointment to come through now..

Today i have felt soooo sick, i just wish it would come up


----------



## TeQuiero

mumanddad sometimes it feels a lot better to just have it come out!! I was thinking I would have to make myself sick... but then my belly felt better after an hour or so. KMFX that we all get passed this nausea!! <3


----------



## mumanddad

I hope it does pass, i was going to makr ny self sick earlier but then felt bad about baby so didnt x


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations *Monalisa30*!

So lovely to hear all you ladies that have heard your Valentines' heartbeats! :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

cant wait to hear my leap day baby's hb!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hey ladies, just a thought on the facebook group: be sure to PM your name, don't post it. If you do post it someone can google your name and this page can come up, and then they know your BnB handle and could see everything you posted. If you like anonymity on here I wouldn't do that. Of course if you don't mind then go ahead, but something to think about :)

Sorry for all those still experiencing ms and nightkd hope your pains pass. I have lots and lots of cramps but have never felt a contraction so I don't know what that would be like. I'm also a few weeks behind you.

Those of you who are hearing heartbeats make me so want to hear our baby's. 1 week until my first appointment but I think that's just a medical history thing (plus I'll only be 6 weeks then and I know the heartbeat isn't guaranteed at 6 weeks). I wonder how soon after that first appointment they'll let me come back?


----------



## lilrojo

EngineerGirl-your one day ahead of me.. yay..when is your appt.. my first appt is july 12th


----------



## tiger

well im still so ill :cry: going to the hospital today because im throwing up at least 15 times a day and all through the night :( anti nausea tablets dont do anything for me :cry: ive barely eaten in days


----------



## Jokerette

Oh tiger :( feel better soon!


----------



## saphire76

MrsMM24 said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Heartbeat was heard 130! So excited. Baby is also measuring 7 weeks now but he's keeping my due date the same for now. It's good cause inwas bummed last week when i lost a few days according to the scan.
> I'm so happy right now!
> 
> Although your due date is remaining the same for the time being, the 7 weeks measurement means you are right about where I am. :happydance: This is my 2nd so I know that the EDD can change well into the 2nd trim, but I am excited for the moment to see someone else that is "kinda" due on 2/15/12Click to expand...



That's what I had as my original ticker February 15th and last week the dr. Changed it on me and now that I was right all along he won't change me back :( I'm hoping for valentines day if it's a girl!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hey ladies! Had a lovely day today on the river with Dh, his partner and his partners exchange student! I got some sun and hung out in the water with the student while the boys played on the jet skis!

Feeling fairly fine. If I stand for too long or go to fast, I get nauseous. And I have been getting a lot of headaches. But still, not too bad.


----------



## lilrojo

Tiger-hope you feel better soon.. hope the dr can give you something to help


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies . im at my wits end :cry: i dont know how im looking after my other little one aswell. i really think im having more than one . my scan is in 2 weeks but i just want it now ! 
i need some strong anti nausea tablets because i think im losing alot of weight. i cant eat anything


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I understand. I haven't minded the losing weight part (mostly because I am fluffy as it is), but the nausea I could do without for just a little while. I have lost a little over 10lbs in the last 4 weeks.... I hope that the dr can do/did something that helps with the nausea!! :hugs: :D


----------



## nightkd

I have a UTI now :dohh: I don't think the contraction like pains are linked; it's obviously possible, but I think they are separate in this case. Haven't felt them at all today..

Been feeling like I need to wee ALL day, just constant pain/pressure -sigh- My MW told me to drink a gallon of water a day and take cranberry capsules, but I suck so bad at drinking water normally...let alone a gallon!!! :( Sucks.

I should be having my first MW appointment within the next couples of weeks :)

On a strange...but I guess positive note...I felt a bit better today, nausea-wise...

Hope you guys that are losing weight get something figured out! I have no idea what I started off weighing this time, but last time my nausea was BAD and I stayed at EXACTLY the same weight for the first tri =/ Weird metabolism... I have been sucking on lollipops with vitamin B6 in them (B-natals) and they helped a little bit.


----------



## suzielou3

Aw Tiger i hope you start to feel better soon hun, i really hope there is something they can give you to ease it for you. Cant be any fun feeling like that and having Jesse to look after! I am soooo grateful that i have never had ms, i dont think i would of ended up having 5 kids if i did....

Hope you get rid of the uti soon nightkd, i hate drinking water also so know how you feel. Can you drink a flavoured water as another option???

Well its another lovely day here, so gonna take lil man to the park in a bit, try and tire him out and have a joint snooze before picking the big kids up from school, and all hell breaks loose!!!


----------



## hopeforamirac

I have got to go to the epu on wednesday afternoon for a scan to see if this baby has grown and has a hb
please keep us in your thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Nightkd- I have been taking cranberry capsules everyday for the past three years. I used to get UTI's a lot! Now I never get them. Consider staying on then through pregnancy if you are prone to them like I am!


----------



## suzielou3

hopeforamirac said:


> I have got to go to the epu on wednesday afternoon for a scan to see if this baby has grown and has a hb
> please keep us in your thoughts :hugs:

:hugs: Will keep you inmy prayers and thoughts hun xx


----------



## LolaAnn

hopeforamirac praying for you xx
yes finally got my scan date - 20th July
and mw appoint 18th!

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

So queasy this morning :( blaaahhhhh
It's all worth it though!


----------



## MrsMM24

ENGINEER - I hope that you do get to hear the HB this time, but if not, here (US) they usually get you back within 2-3 weeks (making you 8-9) in order to get that HB. 

TIGER - :hugs::hugs: I hope that ou can get something better that helps you feel better and keep food down. My sister-in law who delivered in Nov, had MS until about wk 16!! The doc was able to get her something to take, plus told her to live off of crackers, bread and other bland foods.

SAPHIRE - Clearly "I" am going to make your EDD 2/15/12 as it excites me soooo :haha:

NIGHTKD - I had a UTI during my first. I was kind of prone to them. Take the cranberry pills, and as mentioned, drink some flavored water or decaff tea (pretty much water) If you aren't a real big water drinker, you could also drink cranberry juice!

HOPE - my fingers are super crossed for you to get that HB!!! You are in our thoughts and prayers during what is always a pregnany woman's hardest times, the wait :flower:


----------



## hugs3409

Hi all, joker just brought me over here:kiss::hugs: I am newer to this board and Just got my :bfp: June 14th. I have my first doc appt on July 15th. I am 35 and this is my 3rd baby. I am due at least as of the calculators Feb 19th. 

I have been feeling pretty good, some cramping an lower back pain, tired and sore bbs, but no sickeness yet ty lord lol. thanks for the great thread


----------



## hugs3409

watermelon, gingerale, smelling fresh lemons are supposed to help for MS


----------



## MrsMM24

HUGS3409 - WELCOME!!!!

Adding another BFP to the group. I too had my :bfp: on 6/14/11!! My EDD is 2/15/12, what we are calling our "Love" Baby! Either way, Lil D will be near a day of love for us, Valentine's or our Anniversay if a tad early.


----------



## TheRealMe

tiger said:


> well im still so ill :cry: going to the hospital today because im throwing up at least 15 times a day and all through the night :( anti nausea tablets dont do anything for me :cry: ive barely eaten in days


Oh No! I really hope you feel better soon. It must be really tough on you. I am now basically eating only cards all day...pasta potatoes and bread...those are the only thing i can keep down. 

i really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TheRealMe

nightkd said:


> I have a UTI now :dohh: I don't think the contraction like pains are linked; it's obviously possible, but I think they are separate in this case. Haven't felt them at all today..
> 
> Been feeling like I need to wee ALL day, just constant pain/pressure -sigh- My MW told me to drink a gallon of water a day and take cranberry capsules, but I suck so bad at drinking water normally...let alone a gallon!!! :( Sucks.
> 
> I should be having my first MW appointment within the next couples of weeks :)
> 
> On a strange...but I guess positive note...I felt a bit better today, nausea-wise...
> 
> Hope you guys that are losing weight get something figured out! I have no idea what I started off weighing this time, but last time my nausea was BAD and I stayed at EXACTLY the same weight for the first tri =/ Weird metabolism... I have been sucking on lollipops with vitamin B6 in them (B-natals) and they helped a little bit.

Yikes....UTI :growlmad: I make lemonade from fresh lemons and drink that throughout the day. I also eat a lot of watermelon. I know how tough it is to get all that water down, try the lemonade trick...it really helped me. Goodluck!


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello Everyone! Hope all of you are doing well and dealing with MS :( I know how much it sucks! As for me...I am okay now...I dont really have MS in the morning or afternoon...I am a little queezy but nothing I cant handle....in the evenings thought its a WHOLE different story...I am sooooooooo misrable.....I think its more of a digestion thing than nausea???? does anyone else have this? I have a lot of pressure in my stomach in the evenings and am miserable...maybe its gas? nothing helps... I have tried ginger-ale, ginger candies, lemon.... does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this?


----------



## becstar

Hi everyone. Lots of hugs to all who need them.

I feel so fat! This is my second and I know you show sooner with second + babies but I have been eating non-stop because I've felt so sick when I've got to the point of hunger, so it's all bloat and lard! Not a good look... and hard to keep a secret!


----------



## mumanddad

becstar said:


> Hi everyone. Lots of hugs to all who need them.
> 
> I feel so fat! This is my second and I know you show sooner with second + babies but I have been eating non-stop because I've felt so sick when I've got to the point of hunger, so it's all bloat and lard! Not a good look... and hard to keep a secret!

I feel so fat too... I am always hungry but also always feel sick so i just eat haha x


----------



## MrsMM24

mumanddad said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Lots of hugs to all who need them.
> 
> I feel so fat! This is my second and I know you show sooner with second + babies but I have been eating non-stop because I've felt so sick when I've got to the point of hunger, so it's all bloat and lard! Not a good look... and hard to keep a secret!
> 
> I feel so fat too... I am always hungry but also always feel sick so i just eat haha xClick to expand...

Just noticed that we are the same EDD, or at least 7w2d, are you due on 2/15/12?


----------



## TeQuiero

I went to Motherhood Maternity today and got some "Preggie Pop Drops" and they helped with some of my nausea, I was able to eat after one. The lady at the store recommended for me to try some watermelon or cantaloupe for my nausea, so we will see what will work!


----------



## mumanddad

Hay yes im.due the 15th feb aswell which is will be five years to the day i met babys daddy :D.

That reminds me i need to ask for the front page to me change. 



MrsMM24 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Lots of hugs to all who need them.
> 
> I feel so fat! This is my second and I know you show sooner with second + babies but I have been eating non-stop because I've felt so sick when I've got to the point of hunger, so it's all bloat and lard! Not a good look... and hard to keep a secret!
> 
> I feel so fat too... I am always hungry but also always feel sick so i just eat haha xClick to expand...
> 
> Just noticed that we are the same EDD, or at least 7w2d, are you due on 2/15/12?Click to expand...


----------



## mrsraggle

*mumanddad *- changed!
*hugs3409 *- welcome and congrats!


----------



## mrsraggle

tiger, I hope the hospital were able to help you hun :hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

becstar said:


> Hi everyone. Lots of hugs to all who need them.
> 
> I feel so fat! This is my second and I know you show sooner with second + babies but I have been eating non-stop because I've felt so sick when I've got to the point of hunger, so it's all bloat and lard! Not a good look... and hard to keep a secret!

Oh my gosh me too. All I've been reading about is how everyone can't stomach anything, all the while I'm stuffing myself with food! Constant eating is the only thing that makes me feel normal! I'm going to be huge, I swear I have a bump already and I'm not even 6weeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hello everyone im new here :happydance: im laura 22 i have a daughter who is nearly six months and im 8 weeks pregnant DD is 7/2/12


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations, Xlaura_BellaX!


----------



## jillypoop

Hey :D
I'm Jill, I'm about 6 weeks pregnant with my first and got no idea what I'm doing so hoping you guys can help me a bit!

Looking forward to making new friends here :) x
Lookinh


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Laura and Jill!! How are you both feeling?


----------



## jillypoop

On top of the world! Just tired and bloated and still totally shellshocked (found out at 11am this morning!)
How are we all? X


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im well :D i had 2 mc before having my daughter so worried with al three f my previs pregnancies ive had MAJOR sore breasts but nothing with this regnancy so we'll see havent had the chance to see my consultant yet (im diabetic) NEED to d that lol hw is everyone else?


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

gah my keyboard keys are tempramental sorry for the missed words lol


----------



## TeQuiero

That is great! Did you do an at home test or did you go to the DRs for a test? Were you trying?

I've had morning sickness (MS) soooo it has been an interesting 5 weeks (since I found out). 

If you have any questions or just feel you need to share anything, this is definitely the place to do that!! Everyone is helpful and very understanding!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Laura, I am KMFX that this is a sticky bean!! :D


----------



## jillypoop

I did a digital pregnancy test from tesco then rang the drs but they apparently don't need to do another because the over the counter ones are so good...it's unplanned but definately not unwanted. I'm crazy about my OH and the idea of having a mini him amazes me :) he's going to be such an amazing dad. He's not freaked out at all, totally just took it in his stride and even fell asleep on my tummy before....made me feel so incredibly happy :D 
I haven't had any morning sickness yet thank god. I'm totally phobic of being sick so white thankful there hasn't been any yet. Worried it's going to kick in soon though!

My boobs are soooo sore all the time that's the worst thing at the moment!

X


----------



## TeQuiero

Have you set up for your first visit yet? 

It is nice that you are both so happy. It is amazing how things work out!! You think he is sweet now, wait until he sees the first ultrasound (if you choose to get one), and the first time that he feels it move!! My husband cried for both of those, he was sooooo happy to become a daddy!! :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Welcome, ladies!!


----------



## jillypoop

The Dr referred me to the midwife and said that'll take two to three weeks. Can't wait until the 1st scan, don't think it will feel real until then! Need to hear the heartbeat before I can believe it I think! He's shocked I think. He doesn't want anyone to know until the 1st scan but I'm really close to my family and I want to tell them now!

Not sure what to do about that. Think I need to sleep then wake up in the morning and realise it's happening an not a dream!
Anyone else feel like it's not actually happening?!

Jill x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i feel like its not real but i think im not thinking about it my daughters DD was 31/01/11 this baby is 7/02/12 eeeeekkkkkk!!! alsovas im diabetic i wont be allowed past 39 weeks my daughter was bornvat 38vweeks so a one year one week gap im quite scared lol


----------



## EngineerGirl

Welcome to the new ladies, H&H 9 months!

Thanks MrsMM!

Went to a book club last night where there was lots of wine and most of the cheeses were soft. I'm pretty sure the "I think she's pregnant" rumors will start flying if they noticed I avoided all that stuff, but we'll see.

My cramps have been pretty mild lately but are rather bad all over today. No fun.


----------



## TeQuiero

EngineerGirl isn't it funny how things that we are not allowed are ALWAYS put in front of us!! It never fails...


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Nightkd- I have been taking cranberry capsules everyday for the past three years. I used to get UTI's a lot! Now I never get them. Consider staying on then through pregnancy if you are prone to them like I am!

I used to take them all the time aswell but i stopped because on the bottle it says "do not take while pregnant". I too have a UTI and i am trying to control it with lots or water and cranberry juice but i love the capsules because there's no sugar.


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

not been on for a couple of days and you get chat happy!! lol

I am still feeling good, no m/s as yet but its still early, tender bbs and cramping quite bad tho! 

finally got my m/w appointment for the 22nd july! cant wait - its worked out quite well as it will also be in my lunch hour so still wont have to tell work!! lol

its killing me not teling anyone! - we're having a boxing night tonight and having a few friends over so got to find an excuse for not drinking!


----------



## LunaBean

Could you add me to 4th please? Theres so many that date already!!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: Liz. welcome! And happy 9 weeks lovely!


----------



## suzielou3

Another lovely day here, so i think we will be chillin in the garden, maybe have a bbq for tea. Im still feeling ok, but have had a bad back for a few days, hoping its just the way i sleep, but time will tell.

Hope everyone else is good, has tiger posted again since going to the docs/hospital?? Hope shes ok xx


----------



## ellitigg

Went to London today for my friend's 30th and it was great but I'm pretty sure baby didn't like all that rich food as I was a bit ill on the way home :/ My friend knew we were TTC so I told her Im pregnant today. Of course she screamed and our ex housemate immediately guessed...lol

Hope everyone's doing ok today.:hugs: for those riding the ms train


----------



## Jokerette

I'm so glad that a few of my best friends know, so they know not to draw any attention to my not drinking and they can even cover for me! :) I think it's been more fun going through it with a few friends knowing along the way, and I'd definitely be glad I told them
even if god-forbid something ever happened!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower: 
the dr i saw was so lovely. shes young and has 3 children and had hyperemesis with all of them so she knew exactly how i was feeling. she prescribed me tablets and suppositories sick:) but she said would i rather throw up constantly or stick a tablet up my bum once a day ? :haha: lol. and can i tell you that they are amazing ! i ate my first meal last night, and didnt throw up ! i only threw up 3 times yesterday, but threw up 14 times the previous day. they r amazing ! just hoping it goes away so i dont have to take them everyday for weeks !!


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I am sooooo happy that you found some "mild" relief. I say mild, but throwing up less in any amount is fantastic!!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

just been looking at the list and i cannot believe how many of us are due in febuary although im cheating as im not alowed to go over 39 weeks so wil have a january baby lol hope everyones well


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i wont actually have my baby in feb either as i will be getting a section between 37 and 37+6 weeks :) so end of jan lol i would like to stay though please? lol xxx


----------



## amandad192

Hello lovely ladies.

Tiger I'm glad your feeling better. Hope you get back to you r "old self" fast so you can give Jesse all the attention you want to.

I'm currently having good days and bad days, but I've discovered my bad days are kind of self-inflicted. The lazier I am the worse I feel, but if I struggle through I can survive much easier.
Went into town yesterday. The first time I've gone out properly since my BFP. Got Liam a little paddling pool which will be out in a couple of hours!!! Liam slept until 7:15 this morning which was looovely (any of you ladies who like lie-ins are screwed: in a years time you will be calling 7am a lie in!!)
I'm hoping today stays good!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Wantabean said:


> yeah i wont actually have my baby in feb either as i will be getting a section between 37 and 37+6 weeks :) so end of jan lol i would like to stay though please? lol xxx

il be having a section to my daughter gt distressed during the induction prcess so ended up having one last time and that was only six months ago lol:dohh:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well I managed to avoid the booze sucessfully without anyone asking too many questions! lol

I sent off for some free pregnancy tests a couple of months ago and they finally arrived yesterday - so i peed on them, needless to say they were a really strong positive so made me feel better. just thought why waste? 

still feeling ok but early days yet - has anyone had exactly the same symptoms with different genders before? I am thinking this is going the exact same way as my other 2 pregnancies so i think it is another boy, but is it possible to be a girl??!!

Ive been thinking about when LO is going to be born. My EDD is 29th February but I am ususally early (about 38 weeks) which would make me approx valentines day time. 

My stepsons birthday is on valentines day and my dad is on the 16th so thinking this is going to make it an expensive week!! (my dogs birthday is on the 18th too!)

oh well, i might surprise myself and go overdue!!
lol


----------



## suzielou3

Wow tiger, im so glad you had someone that understood how you felt. ~Its a small price to pay, and heres hoping you and Jesse are back to playing normally very soon!!

Geogem that made me lol that your still peeing on sticks!!

Laura bella and wantabean, jan 21st would be a good date to be born on lol (my birthday! )

Forgot anything else i was gonna say, damn you baby brain!! So hope everyone is well, im off to get more washing out on the line and get stuff ready for school tomorrow then the rest of the day can be spent mucking around with the kids whilst hubby slaves away over the barbe.....happy dayz!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey there ladies.. Hope all is going well for you all and your having a great weekend..

my scan is in 9 days.. wahoo.. :)


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh jealous you only have to wait 9 days, Ive got 18 to wait or something. Ahhh my son slept in till 10.30 this morning!! Bliss. x


----------



## mrsraggle

Hi *jillypoop*! Do you know your estimated due date yet?
*LunaBean*, welcome and congratulations!
*tiger *,so pleased you got something to help!
*Xlaura_BellaX* and *Wantabean *- I haven't decided whether to VBAC or go for an elective c-section yet, if the latter then I'll have a January baby too - we're all DUE in February so we belong here :)

Sorry I've been MIA! Had a hen weekend and managed to successfully avoid the hot tub and booze! :smug:


----------



## mrsraggle

My first scan is in 17 days!


----------



## TeQuiero

I am so thankful that the time has gone a little bit faster this last week, I am lucky enough to have my first Drs appointment on Wednesday. Soooo, that means that I just have to make it through the busy holiday weekend and survive Tuesday, and it will be here! KMFX that time goes faster for those of you who have a week or more until your appointments!

Still feeling pretty icky, it is almost 5pm here and I have only eaten 1 thing all day, I just cannot eat. Although I am starting to feel hungry now!


----------



## TeQuiero

amandad192 said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Tiger I'm glad your feeling better. Hope you get back to you r "old self" fast so you can give Jesse all the attention you want to.
> 
> I'm currently having good days and bad days, but I've discovered my bad days are kind of self-inflicted. The lazier I am the worse I feel, but if I struggle through I can survive much easier.
> Went into town yesterday. The first time I've gone out properly since my BFP. Got Liam a little paddling pool which will be out in a couple of hours!!! Liam slept until 7:15 this morning which was looovely (any of you ladies who like lie-ins are screwed: in a years time you will be calling 7am a lie in!!)
> I'm hoping today stays good!!

I feel like it has been forever since you were on last!! I agree with the sleeping in! I was lucky that today is my DH day off and he was up with my oldest and my youngest slept until 1030, it was amazing, as I have not been able to sleep well the last few evenings.


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 
I still have a whole 19 days until my 1st appointment and 6 weeks until my 1st scan!! seems to be taking forever! lol

funny tho coz i feel really good at the mo and could honestly say i dont feel any different to usual, but i am not a symptom wisher and i am thankful for it! really couldnt be doing with looking after Blake, organising his b/day party and working full time if i felt ill! lol

hope everyone else ok?


----------



## TeQuiero

geogem said:


> hi ladies,
> I still have a whole 19 days until my 1st appointment and 6 weeks until my 1st scan!! seems to be taking forever! lol
> 
> funny tho coz i feel really good at the mo and could honestly say i dont feel any different to usual, but i am not a symptom wisher and i am thankful for it! really couldnt be doing with looking after Blake, organising his b/day party and working full time if i felt ill! lol
> 
> hope everyone else ok?

I know that feeling of taking forever. I made my appointment when I was barely 4 weeks, and it seems like the last 4 weeks have taken forever!! I think one of the reasons that I love my DRs office so much, is that during our first appointment they do the first scan. The office I use is sooo busy that they would never have time for anything if they didn't do it this way. Normally for me the first appointment is with a DR, and then regular checkups are with a MW. All of our ultrasounds are performed by the doctors. :flower:

I am happy that you feel so great!! :happydance:


----------



## saphire76

Hi all hope the weekend is going well for all of you. We are all off tomorrow at my house for for independence day my plan is to spend it in my jammies :).

Next scan is July 25th long time away :( at least I've had 3 so i shouldn't complain. 

I'm still so tired and this prometrium makes me so groggy and foggy I feel like I'm drugged in the am. Ugh oh well at least in not sick all the time.

Feel good ladies


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies, i love this website and i just wanted to share it all with you! It is actual images of a really baby in the womb, i thought it was so cool. It goes by fetal age just so you know. There is snap shots and videos.

https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php


----------



## amandad192

TeQuiero said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Tiger I'm glad your feeling better. Hope you get back to you r "old self" fast so you can give Jesse all the attention you want to.
> 
> I'm currently having good days and bad days, but I've discovered my bad days are kind of self-inflicted. The lazier I am the worse I feel, but if I struggle through I can survive much easier.
> Went into town yesterday. The first time I've gone out properly since my BFP. Got Liam a little paddling pool which will be out in a couple of hours!!! Liam slept until 7:15 this morning which was looovely (any of you ladies who like lie-ins are screwed: in a years time you will be calling 7am a lie in!!)
> I'm hoping today stays good!!
> 
> I feel like it has been forever since you were on last!! I agree with the sleeping in! I was lucky that today is my DH day off and he was up with my oldest and my youngest slept until 1030, it was amazing, as I have not been able to sleep well the last few evenings.Click to expand...

It's a bit awkward for me getting online lately. My laptop has been sent off for repair so I'm sharing OH's PC. My sickness has me curled up on the sofa alot and I can't take OH's massive PC to the sofa like I can my little laptop.

I've been reading all the posts and trying to keep up with everyone, I've just not been replying much.

I won't be at the PC much today, we have a new shed being delivered and I'm going to have to supervise OH setting it up (just to make sure he doesn't cock up)
Oh isn't very good at DIY stuff. Him and his BIL set a wardrobe up for my dad and got it all wrong so I had to go to the rescue. Then him and my dad tried setting up my sisters bunkbeds but couldn't figure out what goes where. I went to help and they soon had it sorted. Stupid men really should use the intructions and their brains instead of just rushing in.

Ohh and I'm hoping my maternity clothes come today too :happydance: not that I need them yet but I like to be organised.
I see my midwife next wednesday and if my sickness hasn't settled I'm going to get down on all fours and BEG her from something for my sickness. I now weigh just 7stone 2lb. NHS website calculates my BMI to be 17.73 which is underweight and almost into the red area. I'm eating as much fruit and veg as I can trying to keep baby healthy but I'm starting to worry.:cry:


----------



## suzielou3

How is everyone today??
Im not really feeling it today, its been 18yrs since i lost my dad to cancer, so feeling low, but trying to stay positive for everyone around me and the baby of course. Might just spoil my lil man and go out some where today try and take my mind off things...

Junebugs that site is amazing thanks for sharing xx


----------



## tiger

amandad - i weighed my self yesterday and ive lost 17lbs in less than 2 weeks :wacko: the dr gave me stemetil. i dont know what u call it, but its amazing and im only throwing up 3 or 4 times instead of 14 times. 
i know exactly how u r feeling so lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

Tiger I'm so glad you have something to help now

All of you who are feeling really bad with ms I hope it passes soon. We are all trotting toward the 12 week milestone (I can't wait!) so hopefully you'll start to feel better by then. We should all hit 12 within 4 weeks of each other so big celebrations to come soon!


----------



## kbkb

Hello all- hope everyone is keeping well!

I had my scan on Saturday and they moved my due date now to Feb 8 ( can you please make the change, mrsraggle?). Lovely to hear a nice strong 155 heartbeat!


----------



## Diana5241

Junebugs said:


> Hey ladies, i love this website and i just wanted to share it all with you! It is actual images of a really baby in the womb, i thought it was so cool. It goes by fetal age just so you know. There is snap shots and videos.
> 
> https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php

Amazing videos, thank you! I cannot believe how much the LO is moving around already! I'll have to bookmark this page for every moment I feel so sick/tired/frustrated! :thumbup:


----------



## TeQuiero

amandad192 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Tiger I'm glad your feeling better. Hope you get back to you r "old self" fast so you can give Jesse all the attention you want to.
> 
> I'm currently having good days and bad days, but I've discovered my bad days are kind of self-inflicted. The lazier I am the worse I feel, but if I struggle through I can survive much easier.
> Went into town yesterday. The first time I've gone out properly since my BFP. Got Liam a little paddling pool which will be out in a couple of hours!!! Liam slept until 7:15 this morning which was looovely (any of you ladies who like lie-ins are screwed: in a years time you will be calling 7am a lie in!!)
> I'm hoping today stays good!!
> 
> I feel like it has been forever since you were on last!! I agree with the sleeping in! I was lucky that today is my DH day off and he was up with my oldest and my youngest slept until 1030, it was amazing, as I have not been able to sleep well the last few evenings.Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit awkward for me getting online lately. My laptop has been sent off for repair so I'm sharing OH's PC. My sickness has me curled up on the sofa alot and I can't take OH's massive PC to the sofa like I can my little laptop.
> 
> I've been reading all the posts and trying to keep up with everyone, I've just not been replying much.
> 
> I won't be at the PC much today, we have a new shed being delivered and I'm going to have to supervise OH setting it up (just to make sure he doesn't cock up)
> Oh isn't very good at DIY stuff. Him and his BIL set a wardrobe up for my dad and got it all wrong so I had to go to the rescue. Then him and my dad tried setting up my sisters bunkbeds but couldn't figure out what goes where. I went to help and they soon had it sorted. Stupid men really should use the intructions and their brains instead of just rushing in.
> 
> Ohh and I'm hoping my maternity clothes come today too :happydance: not that I need them yet but I like to be organised.
> I see my midwife next wednesday and if my sickness hasn't settled I'm going to get down on all fours and BEG her from something for my sickness. I now weigh just 7stone 2lb. NHS website calculates my BMI to be 17.73 which is underweight and almost into the red area. I'm eating as much fruit and veg as I can trying to keep baby healthy but I'm starting to worry.:cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry!! I hope that it gets better. The MW will probably get you something to help with that nausea. Don't let it stress you out, that will just make you feel worse. The MW/Drs will find something to help you feel better!! :hugs: KMFX for you! I hope you get your laptop back soon!!






Junebugs said:


> Hey ladies, i love this website and i just wanted to share it all with you! It is actual images of a really baby in the womb, i thought it was so cool. It goes by fetal age just so you know. There is snap shots and videos.
> 
> https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php

This is a great link Junebugs, thank you for sharing it!! :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello ladies!! I've been feeling much better the past 2 days...though I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. *sigh* Hopefully it's a good thing as I still have another week until my next appt. 

Yesterday we spent the day on the river and today should be super fun with yummy food and fireworks! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: After a shocking weekend of sickness (completely new experience to me, never had it so badly with DD1), I am pleased to report I feel much better today. Still a little :sick: but not half as bad! :dance:

Hope you're all well! (Or as well as can be expected!)

I have a question for you American ladies.... how many scans do you get generally? Just out of interest, since a lot of you seem to have multiple early ones... :flower:


----------



## TeQuiero

My office only does about 3 or 4 total, unless there is a need for more (such as problems or high-risk pregnancies).... Most offices around here will do that many, and you will get an extra one if you are over-due and are undergoing the stress test


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks! Like I said, was just curious. :flower:


----------



## TeQuiero

No problem!! That is what we are all on here for, get the support from each other and to learn things from each other!! :hugs:


----------



## sparklez

tiggertea said:


> Thanks! Like I said, was just curious. :flower:

That's what I find so interesting about this site, finding out how things ae done in different countries and even diff parts of this country. tiggertea, I'll just be having the 12 and 20 week scan providing all goes well, is this the same fo you? 

Had a busy week and a vey lazy sunday, only up for 12 hours and had 2 naps! can just about keep going through the week then crash at the weekends. Only 9 days to scan:happydance: so excited but will then have to tell work and I'll be leaving 5 clients who live too far away to continue working with, been with some of them since 2003 so will be sad but for happy reason so not too bad.

:hugs: suzielou3 and amandad hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## tiggertea

Yes, that's what's supposed to be standard here too, though with DD1 there was a baby boom and they dropped the NHS 12 week one :shock: We paid for private care though, so had the option of a scan most times we met with the consultant. Being a worrier it really put my mind at ease, knowing that was available to me. :blush:


----------



## TeQuiero

It is amazing to find out how things work in other countries. My SIL just had her baby on 6/30, where I am most mothers stay in the hospital at least 1-2 days, and she went home the same day as she had the baby! It is amazing how things can be different. My SIL had a few more scans than a lot of her friends, as her previous pregnancy turned into a molar pregnancy at 4-5 months pregnant... it was very sad!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> :wave: After a shocking weekend of sickness (completely new experience to me, never had it so badly with DD1), I am pleased to report I feel much better today. Still a little :sick: but not half as bad! :dance:
> 
> Hope you're all well! (Or as well as can be expected!)
> 
> I have a question for you American ladies.... how many scans do you get generally? Just out of interest, since a lot of you seem to have multiple early ones... :flower:

I'll be getting 3, unless more are needed. But I think even that is odd. Since I had a mc last time, this time they got me right in for a scan around 8 wks. I go back in a week (2 wks from last scan) to make sure baby is growing as it's supposed to. If it is, I won't get another until the sex scan (which insurance doesn't pay for, but it's only about 85$, so that's okay).


----------



## monkeydo

UK ladies, how long did it take to get your scan appointment letter after your first midwife appointment? I saw the midwife last Tuesday and she said she'd do the referral. I'm so impatient, I want my scan date!

I still have a horrible itchy rash all over my tummy and it's moving to the top of my legs now :( sucks!


----------



## mrsraggle

monkeydo said:


> UK ladies, how long did it take to get your scan appointment letter after your first midwife appointment? I saw the midwife last Tuesday and she said she'd do the referral. I'm so impatient, I want my scan date!
> 
> I still have a horrible itchy rash all over my tummy and it's moving to the top of my legs now :( sucks!

I had my appointment on the Wednesday and the letter came though on the Monday! I think last time it took a week.


----------



## sparklez

I had appt 17th June, I was 8+2 and the letter came about 9 days later, (can't remember exactly when sorry) scan date I'll be 12 wk exactly. So excited, deff bulge now, called it podge :)


----------



## Junebugs

suzielou3 said:


> How is everyone today??
> Im not really feeling it today, its been 18yrs since i lost my dad to cancer, so feeling low, but trying to stay positive for everyone around me and the baby of course. Might just spoil my lil man and go out some where today try and take my mind off things...
> 
> Junebugs that site is amazing thanks for sharing xx

Big :hugs: ... Def. take yourself out . I know no matter what you do though it is still hard to get your mind off it.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im slightly nervous today, i have dabetic clinic tomorrow they deal with my pregnancy rather than a midwife or doctor i havent yet told any health professionals im pregnant :-/ i have a six month old and will get shouted at by them also when i tel them i will be given a scan ASAP!!! this terrifies me what if theres no HB???? and if baby is ok is there obly 1???? and also it then makes it VERY real!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Don't let them intimidate you, just tell them that it was a decision, not theirs to make. Yes, you know how hard it is to handle a pregnancy with diabetes, but that you are ready to do it again!! Don't stress over the ultrasound, everything will be okay. :hug: 
Just take a deep breath before you go into the office and remember that many women around the world get pregnant very shortly after they have one. Many of them do it while they have other medical issues as well!! KMFX that it will be a FANTASTIC visit. :flower:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

thanks TeQuiero im taking my OH for support :D


----------



## saphire76

I am a blueberry today lol. My son said from the ticker I have on my phone that it looks like a baby dinosaur. 
My parents were away for the weekend and cane back with a dress and pink sweater for the baby but ummm we don't know what it is yet I keep saying. She said your father is convinced it's a girl and he is never sure of anything. KMFX 
I can't get hyped up about it or I might get dissapointed although my son is the light of my world who does not one of each? This is my last shot so...... We shall see.
Hope u all are well kisses


----------



## Nathyrra

I understand Saphire - my last shot too and I really would love a girl. Not to mention, everyone I know is rooting for a girl so it feels like alot of pressure @[email protected] My son is my absolute world though, couldn't wish for a better baby.

I haven't been on this thread in a while, been too nervous as have had spotting on several ocassions. Had a scan at 7 weeks though that revealed a baby bang on target time with a heatbeat =)

Homing in on 8 weeks and I'm really sick, can't sleep, and nothing feels good to eat. I've actually lost weight lol It's all for the greater good. It's funny how quickly after birth you forget just how terrible first trimester is, then when you're in it again, it all comes flooding back lmao.


----------



## Nicky21

maybe this is a stupid question....but what do you mean it's your last shot? how do you know this is going to be the last one?


----------



## KellyC75

I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here

Im pregnant!....:wohoo:

Im due on Valentines day :kiss:

Would love to join all you ladies if ya'll have me :flower:


----------



## Nathyrra

Nicky21 - I wont have any more than two children. That's our financial limit.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

welcome and cngrats kelly


----------



## amandad192

KellyC75 said:


> I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here
> 
> Im pregnant!....:wohoo:
> 
> Im due on Valentines day :kiss:
> 
> Would love to join all you ladies if ya'll have me :flower:

Congrats


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congrats, *KellyC75*!

Just to let y'all know I probably won't be on much between now and Sunday/Monday. Tomorrow I'm off to London with DH to see a band play (Weezer), then Thursday me and Ellie are off to Devon for a long weekend (DH is on a stag do in Majorca, lucky!). So I catch up with you all on Sunday/Monday!


----------



## tiggertea

Have a lovely time!


----------



## KellyC75

mrsraggle said:


> Welcome and congrats, *KellyC75*!
> 
> Just to let y'all know I probably won't be on much between now and Sunday/Monday. Tomorrow I'm off to London with DH to see a band play (Weezer), then Thursday me and Ellie are off to Devon for a long weekend (DH is on a stag do in Majorca, lucky!). So I catch up with you all on Sunday/Monday!

Enjoy ~ Sound great :flower:

Hopefully youll have this lovely weather :coolio:


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Kelly, and Mrsraggle I hope that you enjoy your time away!!! :thumbup:

Good to see you again Nathyrra :hugs:

I am soooooooo excited for it to be tomorrow already!!!!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

How's everyone feeling? i went to a wedding this weekend and the next morning it felt like i had a hangover! No drinking obviously, but the sore muscles from dancing and i was probably a bit dehydrated. Has anyone had their MS feel like a hangover?

oooh, and my first doc visit is TOMORROW!! I will schedule my first scan then... i cant wait to find out when that is! :)

Any ladies who have had their scans... UPLOAD YOUR PHOTOS! :) :) :)


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> I am a blueberry today lol. My son said from the ticker I have on my phone that it looks like a baby dinosaur.
> My parents were away for the weekend and cane back with a dress and pink sweater for the baby but ummm we don't know what it is yet I keep saying. She said your father is convinced it's a girl and he is never sure of anything. KMFX
> I can't get hyped up about it or I might get dissapointed although my son is the light of my world who does not one of each? This is my last shot so...... We shall see.
> Hope u all are well kisses

hooray!!! i was blueberry sunday! So exciting! I love looking at all the tickers ahead of me and saying "oh i cant wait to be a raspberry etc..."


----------



## KellyC75

Do 'we' have an official blinkie for 'February Valentines 2012' yet? :shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> Do 'we' have an official blinkie for 'February Valentines 2012' yet? :shrug:

oooh, ill make one! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Do 'we' have an official blinkie for 'February Valentines 2012' yet? :shrug:
> 
> oooh, ill make one! :)Click to expand...

Sounds good! Thanks hun!


----------



## Jokerette

Here we go! What do you think? i can change it if needed :)

https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif
The link for the full size ticker above is: https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif

https://jokerette.com/february2012_mini.gif
Or for people that like the mini-tickers: https://jokerette.com/february2012_mini.gif


------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT:
To add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box.

You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
[B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]


----------



## ellitigg

Thanks Jokerette! 

Monkeydo, I'm just having 12 and 20 week scans too. 4 weeks today! It took less than a week I think to get my scan appt after I saw the midwife. You can also tell the midwife any dates you're away which was good as I'm on holiday from about 13 weeks and I didn't get any choice over the scan date.

welcome new ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I love that jokerette, now how can I use it lol. I only get an image what I click on your link


----------



## Jokerette

hugs3409 said:


> I love that jokerette, now how can I use it lol. I only get an image what I click on your link

Yay! Glad you like it!
okay so to add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box. :) 

You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
[B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]


----------



## hugs3409

ok will try that. thanks :)


----------



## Diana5241

Nathyrra said:


> I understand Saphire - my last shot too and I really would love a girl. Not to mention, everyone I know is rooting for a girl so it feels like alot of pressure @[email protected] My son is my absolute world though, couldn't wish for a better baby.
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while, been too nervous as have had spotting on several ocassions. Had a scan at 7 weeks though that revealed a baby bang on target time with a heatbeat =)
> 
> Homing in on 8 weeks and I'm really sick, can't sleep, and nothing feels good to eat. I've actually lost weight lol It's all for the greater good. It's funny how quickly after birth you forget just how terrible first trimester is, then when you're in it again, it all comes flooding back lmao.

I feel your pain, Nathyrra. My in-laws are dying for a boy... OH is the last guy in his family branch so "all hopes" of continuing the name rest on us. I'm just so tired of their attitude... like they would love the baby less if it was a girl. I know that's absurd, but I'm tired of my FIL continuously talking about how he wants a boy. (And with pregnancy hormones, I am sooooo close to telling him off for it:growlmad:) I just want a healthy baby!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette - great siggy! Thanks!!!

MS is back. Lol. Lovely. Guess I was just given a couple days reprieve! 

How's everyone else doing?? Any plans for this week? It'll be a crazy one for us. I need to deep clean my house because we're having a party on Friday. Then on Sunday we're hosting the lunch for our new nephew/godson's baptism. And then Monday is my next appt.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope you all had a great weekend.. and now a great day. :) 

My plans for the week not much till Friday.. getting my daughters pics done for her second bday.. which is the 31st.. :) and ordering her bday cake.. mailing invites too..lol.. busy day that day.. then my scan is on tuesday.. :)


----------



## Tobaira

My plans for the week are to take a nap at every chance I can without falling too far behind at work. It truly amazes me how tiring it is just to be awake =)


----------



## saphire76

Nicky21 said:


> maybe this is a stupid question....but what do you mean it's your last shot? how do you know this is going to be the last one?


Because my husband would never let it happen again :( he gave me 1 shot on one day in May and it worked. Thank God for me lol.
Good thing his 1 shots literally are good swimmers lmbo


----------



## MrsMM24

Man, it is amazing how many updates there are when we have long weekends or extended time away... Here goes...

XLAURA & JILLYPOOP - Welcome and CONGRATS!!!

TIGER - I am SOOO glad that you have some temporary relief. 

GEOGEM - Well, if you are true to less than 40 weeks, you too will have a "Love" baby, as my wife and I are calling our 2/15/12 bean!

NATHYRRA - Another "Love" baby, I am 2/15!

ENGINEER - LOL Funny, yes indeed, those rumors will be up and running, just as mine have been...

TIGGER - I have a few more scans because my irregularly regular cycle (I ovulate every month, but AF only visits eVery other) and so it is hard to determine an EDD with in 4 wks of the actual date. Our daughter was born at 38.5 wks.

KELYC75 - Another "Love'' Baby, AWESOME! Welcome and CONGRATS!

JOKERETTE - thanks for the sig tag!! I am sporting it for the duration! I have scan pics posted, but they are on my journal, the link is on my sig as well.


----------



## saphire76

ok lets see if my February ticker works!


----------



## saphire76

Jokerette said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> I am a blueberry today lol. My son said from the ticker I have on my phone that it looks like a baby dinosaur.
> My parents were away for the weekend and cane back with a dress and pink sweater for the baby but ummm we don't know what it is yet I keep saying. She said your father is convinced it's a girl and he is never sure of anything. KMFX
> I can't get hyped up about it or I might get dissapointed although my son is the light of my world who does not one of each? This is my last shot so...... We shall see.
> Hope u all are well kisses
> 
> hooray!!! i was blueberry sunday! So exciting! I love looking at all the tickers ahead of me and saying "oh i cant wait to be a raspberry etc..."Click to expand...

Thanks for making the ticker!!! I love it!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all the lovely warm welcomes :hugs:



Jokerette said:


> Here we go! What do you think? i can change it if needed :)
> 
> https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif
> The link for the full size ticker above is: https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif
> 
> https://jokerette.com/february2012_mini.gif
> Or for people that like the mini-tickers: https://jokerette.com/february2012_mini.gif
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EDIT:
> To add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box.
> 
> You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
> [B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]




Well done you :thumbup: I think they are adorable


----------



## TheRealMe

Diana5241 said:


> Nathyrra said:
> 
> 
> I understand Saphire - my last shot too and I really would love a girl. Not to mention, everyone I know is rooting for a girl so it feels like alot of pressure @[email protected] My son is my absolute world though, couldn't wish for a better baby.
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while, been too nervous as have had spotting on several ocassions. Had a scan at 7 weeks though that revealed a baby bang on target time with a heatbeat =)
> 
> Homing in on 8 weeks and I'm really sick, can't sleep, and nothing feels good to eat. I've actually lost weight lol It's all for the greater good. It's funny how quickly after birth you forget just how terrible first trimester is, then when you're in it again, it all comes flooding back lmao.
> 
> I feel your pain, Nathyrra. My in-laws are dying for a boy... OH is the last guy in his family branch so "all hopes" of continuing the name rest on us. I'm just so tired of their attitude... like they would love the baby less if it was a girl. I know that's absurd, but I'm tired of my FIL continuously talking about how he wants a boy. (And with pregnancy hormones, I am sooooo close to telling him off for it:growlmad:) I just want a healthy baby!Click to expand...

OMG My inlaws are the same way and it absolutely ticks me off! I just ignore it. Is this your first?


----------



## KellyC75

Only trouble is ~ I dont have room! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone having cravings yet? :munch:

Or totally gone off things? :sick:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone having cravings yet? :munch:
> 
> Or totally gone off things? :sick:

I'm not really "feeling" chicken. I made some the other day and it was really good...but I only made it because my Dh really wanted it. And onions. I've never liked onions but lately they are making me gag. I haven't had any real cravings...though I did really want steak the other day so he made me one! I have been craving milk.


----------



## KellyC75

Im craving anything sweet :kiss: Belgian choc hagaan daaz is my fav! (I can eat a whole large tub! :blush:)

I also love cereal ~ cocopops are current favs!

Ive gone off savourys & hate dinner time :dohh: But manage to eat the vegetables

Its the same way I felt with DD ~ I wonder if it means another Girl?? :shrug:


----------



## Diana5241

TheRealMe said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathyrra said:
> 
> 
> I understand Saphire - my last shot too and I really would love a girl. Not to mention, everyone I know is rooting for a girl so it feels like alot of pressure @[email protected] My son is my absolute world though, couldn't wish for a better baby.
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in a while, been too nervous as have had spotting on several ocassions. Had a scan at 7 weeks though that revealed a baby bang on target time with a heatbeat =)
> 
> Homing in on 8 weeks and I'm really sick, can't sleep, and nothing feels good to eat. I've actually lost weight lol It's all for the greater good. It's funny how quickly after birth you forget just how terrible first trimester is, then when you're in it again, it all comes flooding back lmao.
> 
> I feel your pain, Nathyrra. My in-laws are dying for a boy... OH is the last guy in his family branch so "all hopes" of continuing the name rest on us. I'm just so tired of their attitude... like they would love the baby less if it was a girl. I know that's absurd, but I'm tired of my FIL continuously talking about how he wants a boy. (And with pregnancy hormones, I am sooooo close to telling him off for it:growlmad:) I just want a healthy baby!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG My inlaws are the same way and it absolutely ticks me off! I just ignore it. Is this your first?Click to expand...

Yes, our first and their first grandchild overall. What a pain! I really wish my sister-in-law had gotten preggers a year ago to diffuse some of the craziness! Although, I suppose we'd still have the "family name" issue... Sigh!

So ladies, I finally broke down and bought my first pair of pregnancy pants. I still have lots of time, but I was worried I'd wake up one day and have nothing to wear as many women say they "pop" overnight! So now I can at least have peace of mind that I'm prepared!

... of course, I did have a "pregnancy moment" when the clerk tried to charge me 3x the displayed price for the pants. I ran back to the display and took several pictures on my phone, brought up another pair, and finally asked to speak to her manager. She kept trying to say they were different even though they were IDENTICAL pants!! :dohh: Happy to say that I got them for the reduced price, lol!


----------



## TeQuiero

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone having cravings yet? :munch:
> 
> Or totally gone off things? :sick:

Most of the time I am not really able to eat much.... but it has mostly been wanting veggies or fruits. The other day I wanted Honduran tacos, which my husband kindly went to get me!!! AND I have not wanted any sweets or anything like that, but that is ok, the longer I avoid the sweets the longer I can keep off some of the weight!! :haha: I do want some garlic pasta, not sure if I'll be able to eat it though! 

My week follows as: Tomorrow I have my Drs appointment, so that means leaving like an hour early so I can take my kids to my mom (she only lives like 5 minutes from the office, but she lives like 20 minutes away from me). Then I plan on trying to go eat some pizza from a really good place (started to want some white pizza :pizza: :munch:
Then on Thursday I have nothing
Friday DS2 has his checkup for his ear infection that caused his eardrum to break 3 weeks ago.......
And I am not sure about the weekend.... probably gonna be lazy all weekend if DH lets me! :blush:


----------



## MrsMM24

I haven't had any cravings. I mean, I have been wanting grilled or sauteed veggies, but other than that, I don't really have an appetite. And that's not due to MS (as fas as I can see) because I haven't really been too sick, no vomitting. Just kinda don't want to eat. We shall see, I know because this isn't my 1st, that everything really settles/begins in the 2nd trimester so, never know.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i havent had any craving/aversins yet with my daughter i craved jalepenos and had a cmplete aversion to choclate )i lost quite abot of weight) :D


----------



## mumanddad

Omg is anyone eating loads, i normally eat 3 meals aday but im now always hungry


----------



## sparklez

fingers crossed for ticker to work!

Had totally gone off sweet things since BFP but now loving them again! Had been eating super healthy but slipping a bit now and just been talked into a take away (didn't need much convincing:blush:)

Working all day wed, thurs, fri and till about 2 on Saturday then slepping rest of weekend.


----------



## Jokerette

mumanddad said:


> Omg is anyone eating loads, i normally eat 3 meals aday but im now always hungry

Me too! ALWAYS hungry!!


----------



## mumanddad

Jokerette said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Omg is anyone eating loads, i normally eat 3 meals aday but im now always hungry
> 
> Me too! ALWAYS hungry!!Click to expand...

Hehe glad im not the only one, i think im going to have a massive baby x


----------



## TheRealMe

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone having cravings yet? :munch:
> 
> Or totally gone off things? :sick:

no craving so far......I am not eating much these days though...mostly fruit and carbs....I can usually go for a grilled cheese sandwich! I love watermelon and grapes but I have always been that way!


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

how is everyone??!! 

busy week this week, Blake will be 2 on Saturday so organising his birthday party and hubby seems to invited the whole town!! lol - gonna cost me a fortune! 

still feeling pretty good so far, generally more tired than usual but ok.

thanks for the ticker! its cool!


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh i love the ticker.
oh my god ladies just went to the toilet and there is brown blood on my undies. I'm freaking the hell out. Especially as I've just told a bunch of people were expecting... this cant be happening.... :(


----------



## Jokerette

LolaAnn said:


> ohh i love the ticker.
> oh my god ladies just went to the toilet and there is brown blood on my undies. I'm freaking the hell out. Especially as I've just told a bunch of people were expecting... this cant be happening.... :(

okay try not to panic! I have read that some people DO have some brown blood spotting in their first trimester. When this happened with my friend they had her take it easy and rest... they put her on "pelvic rest" (no sex) for a short time. She was fine. 

Brown blood = old blood typically. Are you feeling cramps? Any red blood?

I think you should call your doctor just to be on the safe side to make them aware. xoxoxoxox

https://www.babycenter.com/400_is-brown-blood-normal-at-6-amp-1-2-to-7-weeks-pregnant_925264_492.bc

https://ehealthforum.com/health/brown-blood-at-weeks-pregnant-t199066-a1.html

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_brown_spotting_common_in_early_pregnancy


----------



## mumanddad

Have you got a number for your midwife or the mat ward?? If you have give them a call hun x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

ive got my fingers crossed for you LolaAnn brown blood is oldbod so hopefuly all will be ok (((((hugs)))))


----------



## TeQuiero

LolaAnn, did it happen more than once? Did you get to talk to a dr or mw? KMFX that everything is okay, it sounds like old blood to me. Hope to hear an update from you soon!


----------



## TheRealMe

LolaAnn said:


> ohh i love the ticker.
> oh my god ladies just went to the toilet and there is brown blood on my undies. I'm freaking the hell out. Especially as I've just told a bunch of people were expecting... this cant be happening.... :(

Hope everything is okay....take it easy ....your in my thoughts!


----------



## saphire76

Hope everything is ok. Keep us updated. Prayers your way!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Its very normal to get a bit of bleeding in first trimester. I just had to call my doc as when I had a BM, I would get a bit of red blood, then it goes away in a few hours. She just told me that its due to the sensitive cervix during beginning of pregnancy and that I was ok and not to worry (as if) but I think you are ok. She didn't even have me come in. If you are worrying too much, call your doc.


----------



## Junebugs

LolaAnn- Please don't worry to much yet, brown spotting can be perfectly normal in the first tri. My bestfriend is a nurse at one of the top children's hospital in the world (sick kids) and the first thing she said to me when i got pregnant this time was "brown spotting can be normal." lol.. why that was the first thing? I have no idea, i guess she knew that if i had started spotting i would be nervous.

Jokerette- THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SIG. It;s awesome!!!!


I had the worse day today!! I was so upset because of some things that happened at work. Then to top it off i am having what i think is some syatica. I am having so much pain right around my tailbone area, i feel like an old lady when i try to walk. lol 

When i got home and found my doppler had arrived! I tried it out and GOT THE HEARTBEAT! i was so happy i felt like crying! That sound is just so amazing, it just makes you feel like nothing else matters. :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> LolaAnn- Please don't worry to much yet, brown spotting can be perfectly normal in the first tri. My bestfriend is a nurse at one of the top children's hospital in the world (sick kids) and the first thing she said to me when i got pregnant this time was "brown spotting can be normal." lol.. why that was the first thing? I have no idea, i guess she knew that if i had started spotting i would be nervous.
> 
> Jokerette- THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SIG. It;s awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> I had the worse day today!! I was so upset because of some things that happened at work. Then to top it off i am having what i think is some syatica. I am having so much pain right around my tailbone area, i feel like an old lady when i try to walk. lol
> 
> When i got home and found my doppler had arrived! I tried it out and GOT THE HEARTBEAT! i was so happy i felt like crying! That sound is just so amazing, it just makes you feel like nothing else matters. :happydance:

Awe, poor thing!!!!

But YEY on hearing the heartbeat! Makes me want to get one. Did you buy one? From where? How much? Maybe I'll just go ahead and take the plunge.


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> LolaAnn- Please don't worry to much yet, brown spotting can be perfectly normal in the first tri. My bestfriend is a nurse at one of the top children's hospital in the world (sick kids) and the first thing she said to me when i got pregnant this time was "brown spotting can be normal." lol.. why that was the first thing? I have no idea, i guess she knew that if i had started spotting i would be nervous.
> 
> Jokerette- THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SIG. It;s awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> I had the worse day today!! I was so upset because of some things that happened at work. Then to top it off i am having what i think is some syatica. I am having so much pain right around my tailbone area, i feel like an old lady when i try to walk. lol
> 
> When i got home and found my doppler had arrived! I tried it out and GOT THE HEARTBEAT! i was so happy i felt like crying! That sound is just so amazing, it just makes you feel like nothing else matters. :happydance:
> 
> Awe, poor thing!!!!
> 
> But YEY on hearing the heartbeat! Makes me want to get one. Did you buy one? From where? How much? Maybe I'll just go ahead and take the plunge.Click to expand...

Thanks! I got mine off of ebay. I got the sonotrax brand (not sonoline). It is a bit more expensive but a better quality(about 140 compared to 80$). I was actually really surprised i got it because most of the time you don't get it until 10-12 weeks. I do have to tell you it made me feel so much better because my nausea has been alot less lately and i was starting to get a bit nervous.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> LolaAnn- Please don't worry to much yet, brown spotting can be perfectly normal in the first tri. My bestfriend is a nurse at one of the top children's hospital in the world (sick kids) and the first thing she said to me when i got pregnant this time was "brown spotting can be normal." lol.. why that was the first thing? I have no idea, i guess she knew that if i had started spotting i would be nervous.
> 
> Jokerette- THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SIG. It;s awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> I had the worse day today!! I was so upset because of some things that happened at work. Then to top it off i am having what i think is some syatica. I am having so much pain right around my tailbone area, i feel like an old lady when i try to walk. lol
> 
> When i got home and found my doppler had arrived! I tried it out and GOT THE HEARTBEAT! i was so happy i felt like crying! That sound is just so amazing, it just makes you feel like nothing else matters. :happydance:
> 
> Awe, poor thing!!!!
> 
> But YEY on hearing the heartbeat! Makes me want to get one. Did you buy one? From where? How much? Maybe I'll just go ahead and take the plunge.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I got mine off of ebay. I got the sonotrax brand (not sonoline). It is a bit more expensive but a better quality(about 140 compared to 80$). I was actually really surprised i got it because most of the time you don't get it until 10-12 weeks. I do have to tell you it made me feel so much better because my nausea has been alot less lately and i was starting to get a bit nervous.Click to expand...

I'm going to check that out, thanks!

Yeah, over the weekend mine was much less, too. But today it came right back. Joy. :winkwink:


----------



## Jokerette

I thought about renting a Doppler, I heard you can rent one for lime $30/month. So you're glad you did it? Did you tell your doc you were planning on it? Are there risks with overexposure to Doppler?


----------



## hugs3409

I got a sonoline off ebay with the 3mhz doppler. I am early yet, so I didn't find HB yet. Was $65 including some gel :)


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :wave:



mumanddad said:


> Omg is anyone eating loads, i normally eat 3 meals aday but im now always hungry

I am always hungry too, but generally cant find anything I 'fancy'! :dohh:



geogem said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> how is everyone??!!
> 
> busy week this week, Blake will be 2 on Saturday so organising his birthday party and hubby seems to invited the whole town!! lol - gonna cost me a fortune!
> 
> still feeling pretty good so far, generally more tired than usual but ok.
> 
> thanks for the ticker! its cool!

Aww ~ Happy 2nd Birthday to Blake:cake: ~ Hope you all have a lovely day :bunny: 



LolaAnn said:


> ohh i love the ticker.
> oh my god ladies just went to the toilet and there is brown blood on my undies. I'm freaking the hell out. Especially as I've just told a bunch of people were expecting... this cant be happening.... :(

Dont panic ~ This has happened to me also & the Doctor said its very normal, an implantation bleed, just keep an eye on it, mine only lasted the one day & wasnt very much at all :hugs:



Junebugs said:


> I had the worse day today!! I was so upset because of some things that happened at work. Then to top it off i am having what i think is some syatica. I am having so much pain right around my tailbone area, i feel like an old lady when i try to walk. lol
> 
> When i got home and found my doppler had arrived! I tried it out and GOT THE HEARTBEAT! i was so happy i felt like crying! That sound is just so amazing, it just makes you feel like nothing else matters. :happydance:

Poor thing ~ :hugs: ~ I had sciatica in later pregnancy with my DD....:hugs:

Yey for the heartbeat though :yipee:


----------



## Nathyrra

LolaAnn said:


> ohh i love the ticker.
> oh my god ladies just went to the toilet and there is brown blood on my undies. I'm freaking the hell out. Especially as I've just told a bunch of people were expecting... this cant be happening.... :(

I'm hoping for the best for you :hugs:

I started spotting at 6 weeks and it happened maybe once a day? daily for a about a week sometimes it was even pink. I was very nervous too, but I saw a healthy baby last week. My doctor told me it happens in 1 in 3 pregnancies, so that's ALOT of people it happens to.

x


----------



## hopeforamirac

can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:


----------



## babyclements

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

So So sorry!!!!
thinking of you XX


----------



## Jokerette

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

I'm so sorry :( :(


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies I just had my first prenatal visit and I have my first ultrasound in 3 HOURS!!!!! I am sooo excited! I'll post pics!


----------



## KjConard

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## KellyC75

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

So very sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> Ladies I just had my first prenatal visit and I have my first ultrasound in 3 HOURS!!!!! I am sooo excited! I'll post pics!

:yipee: Good luck & cant wait to see pics :yipee:


----------



## TeQuiero

Hopeforamirac I am so sorry to hear this!! Hopefully you will get a sticky bean again soon :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette said:


> Ladies I just had my first prenatal visit and I have my first ultrasound in 3 HOURS!!!!! I am sooo excited! I'll post pics!

I will be at my appointment in about an hour, so when I get home again I will share news and the ultrasound pictures!!! :D I am sooooo happy that it is finally Wednesday!! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I thought about renting a Doppler, I heard you can rent one for lime $30/month. So you're glad you did it? Did you tell your doc you were planning on it? Are there risks with overexposure to Doppler?

That's funny you ask that because i was thinking the same thing when i got it. As i said my best friend is a nurse the Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto, it is one of the leading research hospitals in the world. She told me she just took a CE course on ultrasound and dopplers. There is no more risk to using them as there is to walking down the street everyday. It gives out non-iodized radiation which you get from everyday things. (walking down the street, cell phones, TV's etc.) You could use the doppler every day with no incresed risk. I would still not want to do that myself thou, i am going to most likely reduce it once or twice a week. I do have to say though i feel my stress is a greater risk then using the doppler, i had so much relef yesterday after using it.

There is so much out there on google but you need to know where you are getting this from and what kind of research the study has done. Sometimes you could just be getting an opinon of one Dr.


----------



## ellitigg

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope you get your sticky bean soon. I was hoping we were all here to stay so big :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

So Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> I will be at my appointment in about an hour, so when I get home again I will share news and the ultrasound pictures!!! :D I am sooooo happy that it is finally Wednesday!! :haha:

:wohoo: Cant wait! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLA - I hope that all is ok and that we can hear good news from you soon.

I may have to check into a Doppler, I was worried about the risks.

Looking forward to hearing about the appointments today and especially some scan pictures!!!


----------



## babyclements

My first scan/ appointment is tomorrow!!!! I am SOOOOOO excited!! :D 
WOOOHOOO! :happydance:
Cant believe the hubby and I are going to see our little bean.

I'm a little nervous too but just want to see the little one in there and be reassured :) YEY


----------



## KellyC75

babyclements said:


> My first scan/ appointment is tomorrow!!!! I am SOOOOOO excited!! :D
> WOOOHOOO! :happydance:
> Cant believe the hubby and I are going to see our little bean.
> 
> I'm a little nervous too but just want to see the little one in there and be reassured :) YEY



:happydance: Yey ~ Good luck :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

I'm so sorry, hon.


----------



## geogem

hopeforamirac said:


> can i please be removed from the list our bean has grew wings :cry:

so sorry hun - all my best wishes for a sticky bean soon. x


----------



## geogem

hey ladies, 

well excited to hear about all of your appointments and scans - I dont have my m/w appointment until the 22nd and scan 3 weeks after that so sooooo jealous! suppose thats because I am due on the last day of feb! lol

have finally hit 6 weeks and i am still feeling ok so just waiting for the m/s now! hoping i am lucky! lol

stretching/pulling pains have gotten worse over last few days though and sometimes take my breath away a bit, definatel worse than last time. 

hope everyone is feeling ok and all of your appointments are good - have fun. x


----------



## Julia323

I've been away for a while but I'm back :) I was away at my grandparents in New Brunswick without a good internet connection.

There's certainly a lot to catch up on in this thread! I hope everyone is doing well and their little beans are growing strong and healthy! I've got a lot of anxiety about my pregnancy, especially now that everyone knows. I'm trying to stay positive and take the best care that I can for LO until I know for sure that everything is well. I should get a scan in 2 weeks.

In the meantime, I'm home sick with a serious cold today. I'm incredibly congested but my nose is dripping, I'm achey and coughing and sneezing. I didn't sleep well the last two nights (up every few hours). It sucks that we can't take any of "the good stuff" when it comes to cold medicine! I hope I beat this thing soon.


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: Im so excited waiting for the scan piccies from the ladies having scans today :happydance:


----------



## becstar

hopeforamirac, I'm so so sorry. x


----------



## becstar

I had a go with my doppler (I was given an Angel Sounds one) last week and was lucky enough to hear the heartbeat the first time I tried! I've only heard it once since, yesterday, and never when husband is around typically. 

I am a wreck today, La woke at 12.30am coughing then was WIDE AWAKE until 4am.


----------



## TeQuiero

Alright ladies, I just got home from the Drs appointment. The ultrasound showed that I am measuring right on target!! The heartbeat looked to be at about 160!!! So happy!!! :happydance:

Only thing is that the nurse added an S to my last name!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BabyUltrasound1.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## geogem

aww how cute is that!! glad all went well hun.x


----------



## becstar

Wow! You can see tiny arms and legs and everything! That's amazing, congratulations!


----------



## becstar

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnancy/calendar/week/10

Oh my god, is my little baby really doing the things in that video? That's amazing!!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

aww how cute TeQuiero cant wait for mine now


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Alright ladies, I just got home from the Drs appointment. The ultrasound showed that I am measuring right on target!! The heartbeat looked to be at about 160!!! So happy!!! :happydance:
> 
> Only thing is that the nurse added an S to my last name!! :haha:

Aww ~ How adorable :cloud9: Congrats


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Alright ladies, I just got home from the Drs appointment. The ultrasound showed that I am measuring right on target!! The heartbeat looked to be at about 160!!! So happy!!! :happydance:
> 
> Only thing is that the nurse added an S to my last name!! :haha:


SO CUTE!!! Is it not weird to think that that is inside of you and you can't even feel it?


----------



## Jokerette

*So cute TeQuiero! Congrats!!*

Here is my ultrasound from today!! 7weeks+3 days... Heartbeat was a healthy 168 bpm

I was so overwhelmed I forgot to ask much besides where the heart was... but to you ladies, does it look like the baby is upside down with the head near the bottom of the embryo and the tail near the top? I am just trying to orient myself with what I am seeing in the photo. I am sooo excited!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound_7w3db.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LolaAnn

ohhh gorgeous ultrasound pics you two. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES, for all your support re brown blood. Well I'm trying really hard not to stress out about it, So I had the first bit of brown blood on my undies ysterday, it was literally hardly any like I didnt even feel that I was wet down there or anything. Then nothing all night or this morning, then I went to the bathroom at lunch and there was more on my undies :(

Then there was a wee bit more just a few minutes ago. It's still not very much at all, like I don't feel like I need to do a pad or anything, and I don't even feel it.

I've not been feeling crampy but kind of a bit of a dull ache.. I'm hoping and praying all of this is because I havent had a period for almost 2 years (not since I concieved my soon) and maybe my uterus just has like too much lining or something?? arg.. trying to stay positive. I'm going to go and get some pregnancy tests and chocolate from the supermarket tonight... If I ws miscrrying or the baby had already died I would already be able to tell on a pregnancy test now right? I don't have a scan until the 20th :(


----------



## Jokerette

LolaAnn said:


> ohhh gorgeous ultrasound pics you two.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES, for all your support re brown blood. Well I'm trying really hard not to stress out about it, So I had the first bit of brown blood on my undies ysterday, it was literally hardly any like I didnt even feel that I was wet down there or anything. Then nothing all night or this morning, then I went to the bathroom at lunch and there was more on my undies :(
> 
> Then there was a wee bit more just a few minutes ago. It's still not very much at all, like I don't feel like I need to do a pad or anything, and I don't even feel it.
> 
> I've not been feeling crampy but kind of a bit of a dull ache.. I'm hoping and praying all of this is because I havent had a period for almost 2 years (not since I concieved my soon) and maybe my uterus just has like too much lining or something?? arg.. trying to stay positive. I'm going to go and get some pregnancy tests and chocolate from the supermarket tonight... If I ws miscrrying or the baby had already died I would already be able to tell on a pregnancy test now right? I don't have a scan until the 20th :(

Hi LolaAnn,
I am keeping you in my thoughts. The pregnancy test would still show up as positive. It takes a while after a miscarriage for women to get their hCG back down to near 0. But try not to worry too much... brown blood can be okay. Did you call your doctor? They should be able to get you in for an earlier scan I think. XOXOXOXO :hugs:


----------



## Diana5241

Great pictures, ladies! You're making me so anxious to visit the doc! They're just adorable!!


LolaAnn, I've heard many people around here experience brown blood and still be perfectly fine. I would suggest calling your doctor/midwife just to get their opinion. Stay strong! :flower:


----------



## becstar

Lola Ann, my SIL had brown blood and bright fresh red blood on and off throughout her pregnancy and her LO is very much here. My mum also had heavy bleeding with me and they sent her for a scan (not as common then) and there I was, kicking away. Brown blood is old blood and is most likely nothing to worry about. Try to stay calm and if you are worried speak to your GP about a referral to EPU.


----------



## LolaAnn

Thanks guys, I think I'm just gonna wait and se what happens. I know nothing can be done at this early stage sO i'll just be playing the waiting game unless something changes before my scan on the 20th. I just POAS and the line was super dark lol made a nice change from my super early pg tests!


----------



## tiger

lola ann- i hope everything is ok.
all you ladies with scan piccies are making me super jealous. mine is in 6 days and im so excited and nervous at the same time. i never had an early scan with jesse so cant wait to see it !
i was awake most of the night with cramping last night :( :(its nearly 10am) nothing too bad but enough to keep me awake. like im just about to get my period,


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> *So cute TeQuiero! Congrats!!*
> 
> Here is my ultrasound from today!! 7weeks+3 days... Heartbeat was a healthy 168 bpm
> 
> I was so overwhelmed I forgot to ask much besides where the heart was... but to you ladies, does it look like the baby is upside down with the head near the bottom of the embryo and the tail near the top? I am just trying to orient myself with what I am seeing in the photo. I am sooo excited!


Aww ~ :cloud9: ~ How adorable

Bet it makes it all so much more real :happydance:

I wont really believe theres a LO in there until my scan :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Any previous csection ladies on this thread? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> i was awake most of the night with cramping last night :( :(its nearly 10am) nothing too bad but enough to keep me awake. like im just about to get my period,

You generally feel these pains alot more with second+ babies :hugs: Its all the stretching etc :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

does that apply to sickness too? If I had been this ill with #1 I don't think I'd have been so keen to do it all again :haha:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

KellyC75 said:


> Any previous csection ladies on this thread? :shrug:

me :thumbup: i had an emergancy section with my daughter and because it wasnt that long ago will most likey have anther this time round


----------



## jillypoop

Argh this nausea is driving me insane...I haven't been sick yet but constantly feel like im going to throw up from about 5pm til I go to sleep. Then woke up this morning (well 11.30am lol) and i'm really dizzy, my balance is totally off. Need to get the bus in to town this afternoon to sort out house viewings, cant be dizzy!! 
How long does the nausea last?
x


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> does that apply to sickness too? If I had been this ill with #1 I don't think I'd have been so keen to do it all again :haha:

Well, I had terrible sickness with DS2, couldnt even go in a shop ~ Food overload! :sick: It lasted a longgggg time too!

With DD I had more nausea & it stopped at about 9-10 weeks :thumbup:

Im hoping its the same as with DD this time, as it feels similair :winkwink:



jillypoop said:


> Argh this nausea is driving me insane...I haven't been sick yet but constantly feel like im going to throw up from about 5pm til I go to sleep. Then woke up this morning (well 11.30am lol) and i'm really dizzy, my balance is totally off. Need to get the bus in to town this afternoon to sort out house viewings, cant be dizzy!!
> How long does the nausea last?
> x


:hugs: Its so tough isnt it :hugs: Hopefully it should ease for you soon


----------



## betho875

Hi, not really posted before....but I'm due around 1st of Feb, am so excited, this is my first.


----------



## gidge

I had my frist early scan yesterday and I am over the moon I just wanted to share!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6786.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 23









Image0174.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

:cry: think i may need to be taken off the list started belding and having backs cramps like my other miscarriages :cry: ive just been told t sit tight and see ehat happens by the gp


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey ladies!
Just discovered this group so thought I'd post!

I think I'm due around Feb 20th. I don't have a period to go by since I got my implant out of May 5th and have had no period since! 

I had my booking appt with midwife today, all was fine, just the usual paper filling and taking bloods! Got my scan on August 2nd , so excited :D


----------



## Jokerette

gidge said:


> I had my frist early scan yesterday and I am over the moon I just wanted to share!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette and Gidge, they look beautiful!! 

Laura_Bella I am going to KMFX that it is not anything bad!!! :hugs:

LolaAnn, I hope that everything is going well today!


----------



## dsnshne23

geogem said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> well excited to hear about all of your appointments and scans - I dont have my m/w appointment until the 22nd and scan 3 weeks after that so sooooo jealous! suppose thats because I am due on the last day of feb! lol
> 
> have finally hit 6 weeks and i am still feeling ok so just waiting for the m/s now! hoping i am lucky! lol
> 
> stretching/pulling pains have gotten worse over last few days though and sometimes take my breath away a bit, definatel worse than last time.
> 
> hope everyone is feeling ok and all of your appointments are good - have fun. x

I'm due on leap year lol but I already had a scan due to risks. But on a positive note i definetely never felt like this the last 2 times I was pregnant so maybe thats a good sign this baby is going to make it ;)


----------



## Junebugs

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> :cry: think i may need to be taken off the list started belding and having backs cramps like my other miscarriages :cry: ive just been told t sit tight and see ehat happens by the gp

Oh hun, big hugs! :hugs: I am praying everything will be ok.


----------



## ellitigg

laura_bella I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Same for you lolaann.

Congrats those of you who've had scans. It must be amazing. Mine is still more than 3 weeks away so I'll have to make do with yours :)

Welcome betho! We don't live that far apart I don't think. I have friends in Napton and they're about 1 hr 20 mins from me. It's kind of nice knowing some of you are close by!

I'm feeling really :( today. I stayed home from work because I'm just so so tired, I can't function. Whenever I stand up I get a bit lightheaded, I don't feel like eating anything and no amount of sleep seems to make me feel awake. This tiredness is just so weird. Sometimes I think if I just force myself to do stuff I would feel better but it's hard to even get off the sofa this week. It didn't really help that I woke at 3am thinking I could hear footsteps on the patio outside our window. I turned on the security light and couldn't see anything but then couldn't sleep after. Anyone else feeling this tired? 

Hope you're all feeling good x


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYCLEMENTS - GL on your scan today!!!

TWQUIERO, JOKERETTE, & GIDGE - Your scans are too cute! You can see subtle differences in the short time difference of each of your EDD.

LOLAANN & XLAURA - I pray[-o&lt; all is well when you are able to get in to the doc. Take it easy and relax (your body as I know the mind is much harder to relax)

JILLY - I am no expert and everyone is different, but I hear that it is closer to the 2nd trim and sometimes into it before MS stops.... GL and hang in there.

BETHO & DSNSHNE - WELCOME & CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jillypoop

ellitigg said:


> laura_bella I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Same for you lolaann.
> 
> Congrats those of you who've had scans. It must be amazing. Mine is still more than 3 weeks away so I'll have to make do with yours :)
> 
> Welcome betho! We don't live that far apart I don't think. I have friends in Napton and they're about 1 hr 20 mins from me. It's kind of nice knowing some of you are close by!
> 
> I'm feeling really :( today. I stayed home from work because I'm just so so tired, I can't function. Whenever I stand up I get a bit lightheaded, I don't feel like eating anything and no amount of sleep seems to make me feel awake. This tiredness is just so weird. Sometimes I think if I just force myself to do stuff I would feel better but it's hard to even get off the sofa this week. It didn't really help that I woke at 3am thinking I could hear footsteps on the patio outside our window. I turned on the security light and couldn't see anything but then couldn't sleep after. Anyone else feeling this tired?
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good x


Hey :)
I still haven't heard from midwife yet, went to Drs last friday so hoping I hear soon!!
I feel exactly the same as you hun, sadly I haven't got a job atm but at least I don't have to ring in sick! I'm trying really hard to move but today been incredibly dizzy. Currently feeling sorry for myself watching Glee on the sofa!
Our roommates own a rock club in town that my OH djs at so they got back at stupid o'clock in the morning and once they woke me up I couldn't get back to sleep for aaaages. Just desperate for OH to get back from work in an hour for cuddles :) 
Any good home remedies for getting rid of the nausea?
x


----------



## TeQuiero

ellitigg said:


> laura_bella I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Same for you lolaann.
> 
> Congrats those of you who've had scans. It must be amazing. Mine is still more than 3 weeks away so I'll have to make do with yours :)
> 
> Welcome betho! We don't live that far apart I don't think. I have friends in Napton and they're about 1 hr 20 mins from me. It's kind of nice knowing some of you are close by!
> 
> I'm feeling really :( today. I stayed home from work because I'm just so so tired, I can't function. Whenever I stand up I get a bit lightheaded, I don't feel like eating anything and no amount of sleep seems to make me feel awake. This tiredness is just so weird. Sometimes I think if I just force myself to do stuff I would feel better but it's hard to even get off the sofa this week. It didn't really help that I woke at 3am thinking I could hear footsteps on the patio outside our window. I turned on the security light and couldn't see anything but then couldn't sleep after. Anyone else feeling this tired?
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good x

I have been extremely tired, and I have to make myself do stuff around the house. I try not to let it overwhelm me, because of the boys.... last night I was too tired to cook. I had enough energy to do a little bit of school work and to then I was soooooo tired I laid in bed and I was asleep within 5 minutes!

I hope that you can sleep more soundly tonight!! I hate when I hear things outside that keep me awake!


----------



## TeQuiero

jillypoop said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> laura_bella I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Same for you lolaann.
> 
> Congrats those of you who've had scans. It must be amazing. Mine is still more than 3 weeks away so I'll have to make do with yours :)
> 
> Welcome betho! We don't live that far apart I don't think. I have friends in Napton and they're about 1 hr 20 mins from me. It's kind of nice knowing some of you are close by!
> 
> I'm feeling really :( today. I stayed home from work because I'm just so so tired, I can't function. Whenever I stand up I get a bit lightheaded, I don't feel like eating anything and no amount of sleep seems to make me feel awake. This tiredness is just so weird. Sometimes I think if I just force myself to do stuff I would feel better but it's hard to even get off the sofa this week. It didn't really help that I woke at 3am thinking I could hear footsteps on the patio outside our window. I turned on the security light and couldn't see anything but then couldn't sleep after. Anyone else feeling this tired?
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good x
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> I still haven't heard from midwife yet, went to Drs last friday so hoping I hear soon!!
> I feel exactly the same as you hun, sadly I haven't got a job atm but at least I don't have to ring in sick! I'm trying really hard to move but today been incredibly dizzy. Currently feeling sorry for myself watching Glee on the sofa!
> Our roommates own a rock club in town that my OH djs at so they got back at stupid o'clock in the morning and once they woke me up I couldn't get back to sleep for aaaages. Just desperate for OH to get back from work in an hour for cuddles :)
> Any good home remedies for getting rid of the nausea?
> xClick to expand...

Sometimes watermelon or cantaloupe is helpful for nausea... if you like them. Some sour things can help with some nausea as well.


----------



## KellyC75

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> :cry: think i may need to be taken off the list started belding and having backs cramps like my other miscarriages :cry: ive just been told t sit tight and see ehat happens by the gp

Keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean :hugs: Try & rest as much as you can


----------



## KellyC75

Im with you Girls with the tiredness :sleep: Cant stop yawning all day

Im not sleeping at all well at night either! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

The nausea is bizzare too ~ I keep wanting to eat things & then when I do, I feel sick :sick:

So hungry, but nothing appeals! :dohh:


----------



## jillypoop

Yeah exactly! I've been craving sweet chilli crisps loads! but then feel pretty pants afterwards. Having homemade Kung Po chicken for tea tonight which is my favourite but I'm not really looking forward to it for once. Hoping once I smell it i'll really want it!
Loving having frosties for breakfast though! I know its not the healthiest breakfast ever but I never used to have breakfast (bad habit!) and theyre fortified with iron! x


----------



## KellyC75

Im soooo craving a bean burrito from Taco Bell ~ Gotta have lots of volcano sauce! :winkwink:

Shame the nearest Taco Bell is an hour & a half away! :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so daft, I check in here and never post. lol. 

Hope everything's going well for everyone! We have our first scan on July 28 and I'm excited - it needs to hurry up and come along already! >.< I'm impatient to see the baby!

I crave chips non-stop. It's awful. /: I'm trying not to eat them daily but especially with the morning sickness, it seems they're one of few things that is both always appealing and manages to suppress the nausea slightly. What the heck? At this rate, I'll weigh a ton and a half by the time I have the baby! xD

Though reading the above, Taco Bell burrito sounds delish right now... Ack! lol

Hope all is well with the other Valentines! I need to start POSTING here more. xDD


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> I'm so daft, I check in here and never post. lol.
> 
> Hope everything's going well for everyone! We have our first scan on July 28 and I'm excited - it needs to hurry up and come along already! >.< I'm impatient to see the baby!
> 
> I crave chips non-stop. It's awful. /: I'm trying not to eat them daily but especially with the morning sickness, it seems they're one of few things that is both always appealing and manages to suppress the nausea slightly. What the heck? At this rate, I'll weigh a ton and a half by the time I have the baby! xD
> 
> Though reading the above, Taco Bell burrito sounds delish right now... Ack! lol
> 
> Hope all is well with the other Valentines! I need to start POSTING here more. xDD

Yey for your scan date :wohoo: Wish I had mine through

Ive totally gone off 'chips/crisps' :sick:

Give me chocolate ice cream & then were talking! :haha:


----------



## becstar

I crave crisps too, and eat non-stop! It seems to be the only way to stop myself feeling nauseous. My scan is July 27th.


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> I crave crisps too, and eat non-stop! It seems to be the only way to stop myself feeling nauseous. My scan is July 27th.

:yipee: For your scan date

Did you crave crisps with your DD? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone else 'not' got a hospital scan date yet? :shrug:

I have booked my gender scan though ~ 30th August :wohoo:


----------



## babyclements

Only a few more hours till I can get outta work and go for my first scan!!1 its 11:56a.m. here - I am running out of work at 2:30 p.m. :) :) My appointment is at 3:30 p.m. :O :)

I am really excited!! and super nervous! 
Hope everything is where it is ment to be! SOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## KellyC75

babyclements said:


> Only a few more hours till I can get outta work and go for my first scan!!1 its 11:56a.m. here - I am running out of work at 2:30 p.m. :) :) My appointment is at 3:30 p.m. :O :)
> 
> I am really excited!! and super nervous!
> Hope everything is where it is ment to be! SOOOO EXCITED!!!


Im excited for you! :yipee: Cant wait to hear all about it ~ We have the same due date


----------



## ellitigg

Ohhh good luck babyclements :) All my fingers are crossed for you!

I'm totally the opposite on crisps. I've completely gone off salt and just want sweet sweet sweet things! Even though we had bread and cheese and stuff in the house, I drove into town to buy pasta n sauce and a magnum this afternoon. Now to figure out what I can stomach for dinner....


----------



## dsnshne23

It seems like I can sit here and eat a full meal and still be starving after! :( I starve all day even though I sit here and snack at work non-stop. If I don't eat when I'm starving I will get even more nauseas! Is this normal? I can't possibly be expected to eat 24/7 am I? lol


----------



## LolaAnn

hmm I'm not sure whats going on. I'm not hopefull about this baby anymore.. had some more bleeding and a tinge of red when i wiped.. :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

LolaAnn said:


> hmm I'm not sure whats going on. I'm not hopefull about this baby anymore.. had some more bleeding and a tinge of red when i wiped.. :(

Sending lots of luck to you!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I got a TON of cleaning done yesterday - I tired myself out!! I didn't go to sleep until midnight but I slept until 10!! And my arms are killing from the scrubbing I did. Lol. I've got to clean more today but I'm waiting until after lunch!


----------



## TeQuiero

LolaAnn said:


> hmm I'm not sure whats going on. I'm not hopefull about this baby anymore.. had some more bleeding and a tinge of red when i wiped.. :(

Will your dr make an appointment for you to be examined? KMFX that everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

LolaAnn said:


> hmm I'm not sure whats going on. I'm not hopefull about this baby anymore.. had some more bleeding and a tinge of red when i wiped.. :(

Im so sorry ~ Keeping my fingers crossed that all is Ok :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

fingers crossed for you *lola*! <3 hope everything's okay!

*babyclements *- lucky you!!!! can't wait to hear all about it!

mmm, *kelly*, chocolate sounds great right now. :3 and ice cream. combined or otherwise. I also keep craving nutella. what the heck?

lucky that you got your gender scan dateee! so early! I was told I can't until 20 weeks. D: so I'll be waiting until end of september. bummin! lol. I hope they give you your other appointment date soon though. I was so bummed that I didn't get a scan during my first appointment, but eh... hanging in there. 4 weeks isn't so bad to wait... and now it's only three... >.<


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> mmm, *kelly*, chocolate sounds great right now. :3 and ice cream. combined or otherwise. I also keep craving nutella. what the heck?
> 
> lucky that you got your gender scan dateee! so early! I was told I can't until 20 weeks. D: so I'll be waiting until end of september. bummin! lol. I hope they give you your other appointment date soon though. I was so bummed that I didn't get a scan during my first appointment, but eh... hanging in there. 4 weeks isn't so bad to wait... and now it's only three... >.<


Mmm ~ Nutella! When I was pregnant with DD I loved Nutella milkshakes :cloud9:

My gender scan date is a private scan ~ I had one with DS2 & DD
DD's was at 16 weeks & they were correct in telling me I was having a Daughter :cloud9: I just burst into tears ~ After 2 lovely Sons it was perfect :cloud9:


----------



## monkeydo

KellyC75, I've not got my hospital date yet either. I had my first midwife appointment last Tuesday, and I phoned the hospital yesterday to see if they had me booked in yet, but they said they hadn't received a referral. I phoned the GP surgery and they were so unhelpful :( I asked them to resend the referral and they huffed and puffed about it. Grrr. I just want my scan date and my booking in please!


----------



## KellyC75

Ive put a thread in the 'pregnancy buddy' section :coffee:

Im basically looking for a buddy thats due in February & who already has a LO (my youngest is 7 months:baby:) This is my first small age gap between my children & I would love to share the experience with others :flower:

Anyone interested, please post on it ~ Thanks :hugs:

Heres the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...cy-buddy-due-feb-2012-young-baby-already.html


----------



## KellyC75

monkeydo said:


> KellyC75, I've not got my hospital date yet either. I had my first midwife appointment last Tuesday, and I phoned the hospital yesterday to see if they had me booked in yet, but they said they hadn't received a referral. I phoned the GP surgery and they were so unhelpful :( I asked them to resend the referral and they huffed and puffed about it. Grrr. I just want my scan date and my booking in please!

Its frustrating when they arent excited for you :growlmad: 

If I worked in scans I would get those appointments out asap ~ A matter of urgency :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

...nutella shake?

Um, I need to research this. That sounds amazing!


----------



## TeQuiero

KellyC75 said:


> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> KellyC75, I've not got my hospital date yet either. I had my first midwife appointment last Tuesday, and I phoned the hospital yesterday to see if they had me booked in yet, but they said they hadn't received a referral. I phoned the GP surgery and they were so unhelpful :( I asked them to resend the referral and they huffed and puffed about it. Grrr. I just want my scan date and my booking in please!
> 
> Its frustrating when they arent excited for you :growlmad:
> 
> If I worked in scans I would get those appointments out asap ~ A matter of urgency :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree that they can be a matter of urgency!! All of us pregnant women get very impatient and worried when we cannot see our LOs


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> ...nutella shake?
> 
> Um, I need to research this. That sounds amazing!

Frappe alla Nutella {Nutella Milkshake}

What youll need:
6 ounces whole milk
1 banana  sliced
1 tablespooon Nutella
1 teaspoon of pure Vanilla Extract
1/4 cup crushed ice

What to do:
1. Into your blender add milk, banana, vanilla extract and Nutella.

2. Pulse together until well combined. Add in about 1/4 cup of crushed ice and pulse to combine. Pour, serve!

Buon Appetito!



Its healthy ~ It has a banana :thumbup::haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

ahhh thank you! this is exciting news, I NEED to try this!


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

sorry to hear some of you are bleeding - hopefully it will be nothing and your lo's will be fine.

I am ridiculously tired! nearly fell asleep on my desk today! Although hubby has told me that he will "help keep me awake" when we go to bed tonight! ha ha - i'd like to see him try! i might start snoring half way through!! lol

Ah well - suppose it wont last forever! 

only 3 weeks until my first midwife appointment - still have no idea on the scan but seems forever away!!


----------



## becstar

dsnshne23 said:


> It seems like I can sit here and eat a full meal and still be starving after! :( I starve all day even though I sit here and snack at work non-stop. If I don't eat when I'm starving I will get even more nauseas! Is this normal? I can't possibly be expected to eat 24/7 am I? lol

I'm the same! I did crave crisps with my daughter too but then I always crave crisps, I love them!

It's my birthday today and husband had to work this evening so he could get the day off Saturday, so I had dinner out with my daughter and then we played at the park. It was lovely, actually. 

LolaAnn, please hold onto hope... bleeding is very common and not always a sign of bad news. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> It's my birthday today and husband had to work this evening so he could get the day off Saturday, so I had dinner out with my daughter and then we played at the park. It was lovely, actually.

Happy Birthday :cake: Aww ~ Sounds a lovely day


----------



## mumanddad

becstar said:


> dsnshne23 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like I can sit here and eat a full meal and still be starving after! :( I starve all day even though I sit here and snack at work non-stop. If I don't eat when I'm starving I will get even more nauseas! Is this normal? I can't possibly be expected to eat 24/7 am I? lol
> 
> I am like this too i have lunch 20 minutes later im hungry not long had tea and im hungry!Click to expand...


----------



## hugs3409

LolaAnn said:


> hmm I'm not sure whats going on. I'm not hopefull about this baby anymore.. had some more bleeding and a tinge of red when i wiped.. :(

You are probably fine, unless you have steady bleeding and pain along with it, you should be fine. I have the same thing off and on and my doc said that its most likely due to the sensitive cervix in early pregnancy. Keep relaxed and if it becomes more then spotting and you get pain, call your doc or go to er. There won't be anything you or they can do about it, though. This is what I was told. good luck, I believe you are ok :) :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I have my scan set for the 15th of this month :) will be about 9 wks


----------



## TheRealMe

becstar said:


> dsnshne23 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like I can sit here and eat a full meal and still be starving after! :( I starve all day even though I sit here and snack at work non-stop. If I don't eat when I'm starving I will get even more nauseas! Is this normal? I can't possibly be expected to eat 24/7 am I? lol
> 
> I'm the same! I did crave crisps with my daughter too but then I always crave crisps, I love them!
> 
> It's my birthday today and husband had to work this evening so he could get the day off Saturday, so I had dinner out with my daughter and then we played at the park. It was lovely, actually.
> 
> LolaAnn, please hold onto hope... bleeding is very common and not always a sign of bad news. :hugs:Click to expand...

Happy Birthday!!! Looks like you had a wonderful day :)


----------



## TheRealMe

Just wanted to pop in and say HI :) 

Everything going well with me....just taking it one day at a time. My MS is opposite! I am feeling great in the mornings and have horrible MS in the evenings... just try to go to bed early but its hard to lay down when you are super nauseated....besting that my scan is coming up next week on tuesday so still have a couple of days to go :) 

To those of you who are bleeding...your in my thoughts...I really hope its nothing. I have my fingers crossed for you! 

Hang in there everyone! Only a couple more weeks till we hit the second trimester! Super jealous of the ones who are already in their 9 weeks!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

becstar said:


> dsnshne23 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like I can sit here and eat a full meal and still be starving after! :( I starve all day even though I sit here and snack at work non-stop. If I don't eat when I'm starving I will get even more nauseas! Is this normal? I can't possibly be expected to eat 24/7 am I? lol
> 
> I'm the same! I did crave crisps with my daughter too but then I always crave crisps, I love them!
> 
> It's my birthday today and husband had to work this evening so he could get the day off Saturday, so I had dinner out with my daughter and then we played at the park. It was lovely, actually.
> 
> LolaAnn, please hold onto hope... bleeding is very common and not always a sign of bad news. :hugs:Click to expand...

Happy birthday hun! It seems like you and your LO had a fun night!! :cake: \\:D/ :hugs:


----------



## Diana5241

babyclements said:


> Only a few more hours till I can get outta work and go for my first scan!!1 its 11:56a.m. here - I am running out of work at 2:30 p.m. :) :) My appointment is at 3:30 p.m. :O :)
> 
> I am really excited!! and super nervous!
> Hope everything is where it is ment to be! SOOOO EXCITED!!!

babyclements, we're in the same timezone! Hope your appointment went well!!


----------



## Diana5241

That Nutella Milkshake sounds amazing! I hadn't thought about making my own shakes, but it might be time to start experimenting! :happydance:

I'm having one of those "no symptom" days and trying to take it in stride. Still too early for the placenta to be taking over, but I don't want to moan about a good day... the only thing is, it's been a few days of feeling better-than-normal. <sigh> :nope: If only I could look into my belly and see that everything's ok!


----------



## Jokerette

Diana5241 said:


> That Nutella Milkshake sounds amazing! I hadn't thought about making my own shakes, but it might be time to start experimenting! :happydance:
> 
> I'm having one of those "no symptom" days and trying to take it in stride. Still too early for the placenta to be taking over, but I don't want to moan about a good day... the only thing is, it's been a few days of feeling better-than-normal. <sigh> :nope: If only I could look into my belly and see that everything's ok!

Diana, im having a no symptom day too... besides the sore boobs i have felt totally fine! i guess we should just enjoy it!

After having my scan I am now obsessing over whether or not I will get a 2nd one... like around 12 weeks. or if this will be it for me and i will have to wait til 18 weeks. i keep thinking and reading about how its good to see the heartbeat, bit it was so early I get scared that something could still happen.

I have decided that I am going to rent a doppler so i can listen to my baby's heartbeat once or twice a week. I'd love start now, haha, buts it way to early. I heard you can sometimes hear it at 10 weeks, but i dont want to freak myself out if i cannot hear it that early. Oh what to do, what to do!?? I'm going to rent it from babybeats.com. Do you guys think i should rent it at 10 weeks, or wait til like 11 1/2? My sister in law said she could hear it at 10 weeks. My next doc visit is at 11 1/2.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hey ladies, just caught up on some reading after a long weekend away. So sorry to the two of you who are experiencing bleeding. Can you call a nurse line or something like that? I hope all works out for you.

Congrats to those who got scans. So fun to see all those developing babies. Just found out at my first appointment today that my docs doesn't usually do one until the 20 week mark and they just go by the heartbeat, which they'll try to find in 4 weeks for me at 10 weeks.

The nurse I saw today for my intro appointment said cramping was pretty normal, but I've been having cramps on my slightly right side (a few inches down from my belly button and just to the right of it) most of the day. If it continues I think I'm going to call in tomorrow to at least ask about it. I had awful trouble with constipation (ugh) this weekend and it might just be from that...

Nausea hit for the first time today. At least I've still got symptoms!


----------



## hugs3409

EngineerGirl said:


> Hey ladies, just caught up on some reading after a long weekend away. So sorry to the two of you who are experiencing bleeding. Can you call a nurse line or something like that? I hope all works out for you.
> 
> Congrats to those who got scans. So fun to see all those developing babies. Just found out at my first appointment today that my docs doesn't usually do one until the 20 week mark and they just go by the heartbeat, which they'll try to find in 4 weeks for me at 10 weeks.
> 
> The nurse I saw today for my intro appointment said cramping was pretty normal, but I've been having cramps on my slightly right side (a few inches down from my belly button and just to the right of it) most of the day. If it continues I think I'm going to call in tomorrow to at least ask about it. I had awful trouble with constipation (ugh) this weekend and it might just be from that...
> 
> Nausea hit for the first time today. At least I've still got symptoms!

go ahead and get a stool softener. My doc told me any would be ok to take. Or a prenatal vitamin with a softener in it.


----------



## Jokerette

hugs3409 said:


> EngineerGirl said:
> 
> 
> I had awful trouble with constipation (ugh) this weekend and it might just be from that...
> 
> Nausea hit for the first time today. At least I've still got symptoms!
> 
> go ahead and get a stool softener. My doc told me any would be ok to take. Or a prenatal vitamin with a softener in it.Click to expand...

my doctor said "Colace" was fine as a stool softener


----------



## babyclements

Here we go!! Baby is measuring 8wks 6days and Heartbeat is 174!!! She said everything looks perfect :) :) ) sooo happy!!! :woohoo:
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpeg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 11









mail.google.com2.jpeg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 11









mail.google.com3.jpeg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jokerette

babyclements said:


> Here we go!! Baby is measuring 8wks 6days and Heartbeat is 174!!! She said everything looks perfect :) :) ) sooo happy!!! :woohoo:

so cute!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

babyclements said:


> Here we go!! Baby is measuring 8wks 6days and Heartbeat is 174!!! She said everything looks perfect :) :) ) sooo happy!!! :woohoo:

Awe! Baby looks great!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

That nutella shake sounds amazing. I'm going to have to try it! I'm so boring with my shakes...the only one I ever make is banana and the ONLY things I put in it is banana and milk. It's super yummy though!


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> That Nutella Milkshake sounds amazing! I hadn't thought about making my own shakes, but it might be time to start experimenting! :happydance:
> 
> I'm having one of those "no symptom" days and trying to take it in stride. Still too early for the placenta to be taking over, but I don't want to moan about a good day... the only thing is, it's been a few days of feeling better-than-normal. <sigh> :nope: If only I could look into my belly and see that everything's ok!
> 
> Diana, im having a no symptom day too... besides the sore boobs i have felt totally fine! i guess we should just enjoy it!
> 
> After having my scan I am now obsessing over whether or not I will get a 2nd one... like around 12 weeks. or if this will be it for me and i will have to wait til 18 weeks. i keep thinking and reading about how its good to see the heartbeat, bit it was so early I get scared that something could still happen.
> 
> I have decided that I am going to rent a doppler so i can listen to my baby's heartbeat once or twice a week. I'd love start now, haha, buts it way to early. I heard you can sometimes hear it at 10 weeks, but i dont want to freak myself out if i cannot hear it that early. Oh what to do, what to do!?? I'm going to rent it from babybeats.com. Do you guys think i should rent it at 10 weeks, or wait til like 11 1/2? My sister in law said she could hear it at 10 weeks. My next doc visit is at 11 1/2.Click to expand...

I heard mine at 9 weeks. It was so nice, even today i was having a no symptom day so i just took a quick listen and got it even faster this time!


----------



## Junebugs

Diana5241 said:


> That Nutella Milkshake sounds amazing! I hadn't thought about making my own shakes, but it might be time to start experimenting! :happydance:
> 
> I'm having one of those "no symptom" days and trying to take it in stride. Still too early for the placenta to be taking over, but I don't want to moan about a good day... the only thing is, it's been a few days of feeling better-than-normal. <sigh> :nope: If only I could look into my belly and see that everything's ok!

I get those days all the time. I can go for days with nothing, at one point i went for a week with nothing but it always comes back! Yesterday was my worse day for MS and today i think is one of my best days, i have had nothing!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> That nutella shake sounds amazing. I'm going to have to try it! I'm so boring with my shakes...the only one I ever make is banana and the ONLY things I put in it is banana and milk. It's super yummy though!

Hey hun! How are you feeling?


----------



## Diana5241

Jokerette & Junebugs - thanks for the support! Sometimes just hearing that others are feeling the same way helps restore my sanity. What a trip this pregnancy "adventure" is!!


Jokerette - it seems like most women can hear a heartbeat by 10 weeks. Renting is an interesting idea I hadn't thought of.... might have to look into that


babyclements - awesome pictures of your LO!!


----------



## Jokerette

Anyone else having a tiny bit of brown spotting after prenatal 1st trimester pap-smear? My doc told me it could happen but it's 36hours later now and I'm freaked out! Of course I googled it and found all these horror stories of women having MC within 3 days of pap-smear :(


----------



## Nathyrra

Jokerette said:


> Anyone else having a tiny bit of brown spotting after prenatal 1st trimester pap-smear? My doc told me it could happen but it's 36hours later now and I'm freaked out! Of course I googled it and found all these horror stories of women having MC within 3 days of pap-smear :(

Very normal. My first pregnancy I had three smears in pregnancy (god knows why) and after every one of them I spotted brown blood for two days. Obviously if it goes on passed two days check with your gynae just to keep your mind at rest. Google is evil. I swear I've almost passed out several times from things I've read on google during this pregnancy. x


----------



## KellyC75

babyclements said:


> Here we go!! Baby is measuring 8wks 6days and Heartbeat is 174!!! She said everything looks perfect :) :) ) sooo happy!!! :woohoo:

Aww ~ :cloud9: Lovely


----------



## KellyC75

Felling really rough this morning, sick & very tired ~ garly any sleep last night

DS2 has tonsilitus & DD likes getting up real early!! :dohh:

When is it nap time? :sleep:


----------



## kbkb

Hello all...Hope everything goes well for those experiencing bleeding and its only benign...Lovely to see scan pictures here! I wish I could bring myself to go collect it. I had my scan done last week, but sooo tired, both OH and I have not picked it up yet!

I have normal days alternating with 1 really bad day where I am sick 2-4 times in the course of the day. I am feeling grateful that my bad days are fewer than my good ones...but left feeling utterly exhausted at the end of one of those! Junebugs, Jokerette, Diana- Thanks for posting, I was feeling like the only freak with symptoms like mine!!!

Playing hooky from work today. after 1 really bad sick day yesterday, telling myself I earned it!


----------



## Hanawanabump

Im not having a Feb baby any more, had a m/c last week. 

But I wish all you ladies a H&H 9 months :dust: Your scan pics are lovely!


----------



## kbkb

sorry to hear that....Hope to see you back very soon. Good luck!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## emmadaisy

:hugs: hanawanabump xx

I wish I could get an appointment, it didnt seem to take this long first time Im sure, but getting super jealous of you ladies that have seen the midwife and had scans!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hanawanabump said:


> Im not having a Feb baby any more, had a m/c last week.
> 
> But I wish all you ladies a H&H 9 months :dust: Your scan pics are lovely!

Im so sorry to read your sad news :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Hanawanabump said:


> Im not having a Feb baby any more, had a m/c last week.
> 
> But I wish all you ladies a H&H 9 months :dust: Your scan pics are lovely!

I'm so sorry!!! :(


----------



## tiggertea

emmadaisy said:


> :hugs: hanawanabump xx
> 
> I wish I could get an appointment, it didnt seem to take this long first time Im sure, but getting super jealous of you ladies that have seen the midwife and had scans!!

I saw the GP at 4+5 and she made my MW appt for end of july. I'll be almost 10 weeks I think :(

It's a long old wait!


----------



## amandad192

Hanawanabump said:


> Im not having a Feb baby any more, had a m/c last week.
> 
> But I wish all you ladies a H&H 9 months :dust: Your scan pics are lovely!

:hugs:


----------



## amandad192

Yesterday was a good day. I threw up a little stomach acid in the morning but then wasn't sick again until 8.30pm.
Today hasn't been so good. I threw up half my breakfast and have been feeling nauseas since...BUT I'm not throwing up loads so I'm happy.
I've got a feeling I'll puke in about half an hour because I just had an ice cream, tubbed ice cream of course, but everytime I have ice cream lately I'm puking. I took a B6 with it so I'm hoping the B6 will settle my stomach and help me keep the ice cream down. Yummy first time...not so nice the second!!

OH has his first driving lesson in less than 2 hours!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Yesterday was a good day. I threw up a little stomach acid in the morning but then wasn't sick again until 8.30pm.
> Today hasn't been so good. I threw up half my breakfast and have been feeling nauseas since...BUT I'm not throwing up loads so I'm happy.
> I've got a feeling I'll puke in about half an hour because I just had an ice cream, tubbed ice cream of course, but everytime I have ice cream lately I'm puking. I took a B6 with it so I'm hoping the B6 will settle my stomach and help me keep the ice cream down. Yummy first time...not so nice the second!!
> 
> OH has his first driving lesson in less than 2 hours!! :happydance::happydance:

You poor thing :hugs:

I only have constant nausea, not actually being sick, thankfully ~ But I feel bad enough, so you must be really struggling :hugs:

FX'd the ice cream stays down :winkwink:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

well the beeding and cramps have stpped but i have t wait until tuesday to go to the EPU!! hopfully baby will be there with a HB


----------



## KellyC75

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> well the beeding and cramps have stpped but i have t wait until tuesday to go to the EPU!! hopfully baby will be there with a HB

Im keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you :flower:


----------



## amandad192

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> well the beeding and cramps have stpped but i have t wait until tuesday to go to the EPU!! hopfully baby will be there with a HB

FX bubba stays sticky. [-o&lt;


----------



## swanxxsong

*Jokerette *&#8211; During my call with the triage nurse yesterday, she said any &#8216;action&#8217; down there can cause light spotting up to 36 hours or so beyond it. Sex is the main culprit, but anything else too. But if you&#8217;re still having issues, I&#8217;d say you&#8217;re justified to give them a ring, if nothing else for reassurance. I did that last night (story below) and I&#8217;m so glad I did. Eases the mind!

*BabyClements *&#8211; Great pics! Glad to hear all is well! xo

Sorry to hear of your loss *Hana*! <3 Thoughts and prayers with you at this time. 

Fingers crossed for you, *LauraBella*!

As for my night of chaos&#8230; >.<

I&#8217;ll condense immensely, so long story short &#8211; spent the night at the ER and got home at 2am. I&#8217;m a walking zombie at work today. Was suffering from (what was for me) abnormally intense cramping, called the triage nurse to ask if there was anything I could do and she said since it was on-going all day, if it stayed by evening I should go to the ER, or if I had a fever, rush immediately. Chris took me late in the evening because I was doubled-over and everyone was concerned it&#8217;d be my appendix.

Emotional night, but end result was an emergency ultrasound that showed us a 2.35 cm long baby with a heart rate of 171. IMMENSE RELIEF. They said it&#8217;s apparently just the &#8216;typical&#8217; cramping, everything looks great inside, but they were super great to me the whole night and reassured me that I did the right thing, especially as a first-timer. We left there feeling elated and relieved, because I don&#8217;t mind enduring intense cramps for the baby, just as long as they&#8217;re not causing the baby harm. 

So it was crazy and scary as all get-out, but I&#8217;m just glad for answers. Even if it means I&#8217;m feeling pretty zonked currently. xD Sadly, no photos because their printer was broken and the day-techs were, of course, not there, but I didn&#8217;t mind. They were kind and gave me the reassurances, so now I just need to take it slow today at work, rest up this weekend and take it a day at a time. I was just so afraid they&#8217;d be mad and felt I wasted their time, but they were so patient and friendly, they made me feel a lot better about being concerned and confused about what was happening to my body. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! xo Anyone have big and exciting plans??


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> *Jokerette * During my call with the triage nurse yesterday, she said any action down there can cause light spotting up to 36 hours or so beyond it. Sex is the main culprit, but anything else too. But if youre still having issues, Id say youre justified to give them a ring, if nothing else for reassurance. I did that last night (story below) and Im so glad I did. Eases the mind!
> 
> *BabyClements * Great pics! Glad to hear all is well! xo
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss *Hana*! <3 Thoughts and prayers with you at this time.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, *LauraBella*!
> 
> As for my night of chaos >.<
> 
> Ill condense immensely, so long story short  spent the night at the ER and got home at 2am. Im a walking zombie at work today. Was suffering from (what was for me) abnormally intense cramping, called the triage nurse to ask if there was anything I could do and she said since it was on-going all day, if it stayed by evening I should go to the ER, or if I had a fever, rush immediately. Chris took me late in the evening because I was doubled-over and everyone was concerned itd be my appendix.
> 
> Emotional night, but end result was an emergency ultrasound that showed us a 2.35 cm long baby with a heart rate of 171. IMMENSE RELIEF. They said its apparently just the typical cramping, everything looks great inside, but they were super great to me the whole night and reassured me that I did the right thing, especially as a first-timer. We left there feeling elated and relieved, because I dont mind enduring intense cramps for the baby, just as long as theyre not causing the baby harm.
> 
> So it was crazy and scary as all get-out, but Im just glad for answers. Even if it means Im feeling pretty zonked currently. xD Sadly, no photos because their printer was broken and the day-techs were, of course, not there, but I didnt mind. They were kind and gave me the reassurances, so now I just need to take it slow today at work, rest up this weekend and take it a day at a time. I was just so afraid theyd be mad and felt I wasted their time, but they were so patient and friendly, they made me feel a lot better about being concerned and confused about what was happening to my body.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! xo Anyone have big and exciting plans??

Swan- So glad to hear your night had such a positive ending! And what a wonderful hospital to make you feel so comfortable. I am so glad for you. :)

Thank you for your reassurance. I am feeling much better today! Us pregnant ladies get so freaked out! My discharge was kind of brownish yellow... almost like I blew my nose... eww right? But my husband thinks it could also be from my body expelling the lubrication used in the pelvic exam and the vaginal ultrasound. I am not too worried anymore! There was no trace of any blood at all this morning... Phew!


----------



## KellyC75

Swanxxsong ~ So pleased you have a very happy outcome to a traumatic night :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Jokerette said:


> Anyone else having a tiny bit of brown spotting after prenatal 1st trimester pap-smear? My doc told me it could happen but it's 36hours later now and I'm freaked out! Of course I googled it and found all these horror stories of women having MC within 3 days of pap-smear :(

yes its normal, your cervix is sensitive. But remember, brown blood is old blood, it probably was there, just didn't come out yet. I am sure its ok :)

Love the baby pics, I can't wait for mine, one more week :)


----------



## hugs3409

emmadaisy said:


> :hugs: hanawanabump xx
> 
> I wish I could get an appointment, it didnt seem to take this long first time Im sure, but getting super jealous of you ladies that have seen the midwife and had scans!!

Alot of times the docs won't see you until 8-10 wks for you first appt and scan, unless you are having a problem. And GF if you are not having any issues, that is a godsend lol and leave it at that haha. My appt isn't until next week, I will be almost 9 wks at that point. They want to make sure you are far enough along to be able to do the measurements and hear the HB. Good luck, a few more wks and you will have yours too :) Its hard waiting, I know lol :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies! :wave:
Sorry i have been MIA! Our house closing was delay a few days :grr: and then we couldn't get the internet guy to come out until after the 4th of July holiday :dohh: anywho, the day i turned exactly 7 weeks was my first bought of vomit! :sick: I have been getting very nasuesous since before my :bfp: but didn't throw up until 7 weeks. I havn't thrown up since...knock on wood! lol


----------



## hugs3409

hanawana :hugs: hun so sorry.


----------



## Guppy051708

My condolences Hanawana :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I&#8217;m entirely relieved.

Totally agree, *Jokerette *&#8211; it&#8217;s hard not to be a little over-concerned about things, especially when you have a tiny life relying on you! xD I have had some yellowish and tannish discharge at times too. So lovely. :haha: But he&#8217;s right, your body&#8217;s probably just expelling something it doesn&#8217;t want. My doctors keep telling me, as long as it doesn&#8217;t smell horrific (infection) or anything, then the odd color isn&#8217;t an issue. 

https://www.kristensguide.com/Family/Pregnancy/pregnancy_symptoms.asp < kind of a funny site, always makes me chuckle when I reference it.

Aw, sorry to hear you&#8217;re having some vomit issues *Guppy*. That stinks! D:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! but im actually okay with it as its a sign things are going well :cloud9: we had a MC with our very first baby so its nice when there are reassurance things like MS :D ...although i hope it stays away :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Got my 12 week hospital scan date ~ 4th August :wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

I officially have scan envy. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks hun! but im actually okay with it as its a sign things are going well :cloud9: we had a MC with our very first baby so its nice when there are reassurance things like MS :D ...although i hope it stays away :haha:

:hugs: Sorry to hear of your loss

We have to tell ourselves :sick: is good :sick: is good! :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

YAY for a scan date *Kelly*! 

Aw *Guppy*, sorry to hear of the loss. <3 But Kelly's right, we just need to remember that sickness = good sign. LOL. Even if it stinks!


----------



## LolaAnn

can I be removed please ladies.... started having very heavy clotty bleeding and cramps.. can't get scanned until tuesday but I know what the outcome will be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone,... wishing you all the best xx


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Lola, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KellyC75

LolaAnn said:


> can I be removed please ladies.... started having very heavy clotty bleeding and cramps.. can't get scanned until tuesday but I know what the outcome will be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone,... wishing you all the best xx


:hugs:So so very sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

LolaAnn said:


> can I be removed please ladies.... started having very heavy clotty bleeding and cramps.. can't get scanned until tuesday but I know what the outcome will be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone,... wishing you all the best xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## amandad192

I kept the ice cream down :happydance:
I've also had a lovely spag bol for dinner, felt a little icky while it was cooking because the smell but I really enjoyed eating it.

OH enjoyed his driving lesson, he's been riding a motorbike for years so hopefully with road experience he won't take too long to pass...then we're going to sell his bike and buy a car..HOPEFULLY before bubba comes along!

I'm hoping to buy my buggy monday. Liam will be using it for now so I can get used to it, and because I'm impatient. Just hope I get it..I'm keeping my FX that I'm quick enough to qualify for bountys flash sale on this...Imax Adapt for £75. BARGAIN!!

If I don't get it cheap I'll be spending the money on other baby bits and buying that pushchair in a few months.


----------



## TheRealMe

LolaAnn said:


> can I be removed please ladies.... started having very heavy clotty bleeding and cramps.. can't get scanned until tuesday but I know what the outcome will be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone,... wishing you all the best xx

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello Everyone! 

Wow there has been loads of action in the past 24 hours! I am really for those of you who are experiencing bleeding/losses. 

As for me....I came into work this morning and guess what....threw up all over my cubical/office :( ...........the rumors are definitely going to start now! Besides that...nothing else really going on, just waiting for the weekend to finally start!


----------



## MrsMM24

HANAWANA & LOLAANN - :hugs: my condolences.

I have a 12 week scan on July 29th! Today's appt when very well. My wife is now settled as the doctor confirmed everything I have been telling her, i.e. it is ok for me to continue to run/jog, my shortness of breath is normal, my bloating is normal, my lack of appetite is normal, etc, 1st Trim woes, but she just needed the doc to reassure her. Iam super excited about the scan at the end of the month!! :happydance:


----------



## becstar

LolaAnn said:


> can I be removed please ladies.... started having very heavy clotty bleeding and cramps.. can't get scanned until tuesday but I know what the outcome will be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone,... wishing you all the best xx

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> That nutella shake sounds amazing. I'm going to have to try it! I'm so boring with my shakes...the only one I ever make is banana and the ONLY things I put in it is banana and milk. It's super yummy though!
> 
> Hey hun! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Hey! I'm feeling...crappy...which is great, lmao! Pretty nauseous quite often. Sometimes worse than others. No throwing up, but I've been close a couple of times. Tired. Nervous. But overall, fine and dandy!!

How about you???


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

can i be removed too please bleeding has got worse and cramps are realy bad :cry:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> can i be removed too please bleeding has got worse and cramps are realy bad :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry hon.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm really glad I got most of the house clean when I was feeling pretty good because yesterday and today I feel crappy! Lol. Dh is vacuuming the couch right now, sweet boy. I did the rest of the inside and he's been working outside all morning. In a few min I'll start cooking some of the stuff for the BBQ. 5.5 hours and it'll start! I guess I should start the bread first!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Laura, I'm so sorry for your suffering. :hugs:

MrsM - aw, sweet that she was so worried, but frustrating eh? LOL. Hubby's always like, "Are you sure you can do that?!" Yes darling, a power walk won't hurt anybody, promise. xD It's endearing and sweet but can become annoying after long.


----------



## Guppy051708

LolaAnn said:


> can I be removed please ladies.... started having very heavy clotty bleeding and cramps.. can't get scanned until tuesday but I know what the outcome will be. Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone,... wishing you all the best xx

:cry: I am so terrible sorry my friend :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

This is such a scary time! I can't wait until all of us are out of the 1st trimester!
I really believe this LO is here to stay,i firmly believe that, but at the same time id like to get past when the week i MCed during my first pregnancy (8+3, baby died at 6+3) anyways, if i can get passed this week and next, i will be even more excited about this pregnancy!
I pray that we have no more :angel: :flow:


----------



## KellyC75

MrsMM24 said:


> I have a 12 week scan on July 29th! Today's appt when very well. My wife is now settled as the doctor confirmed everything I have been telling her, i.e. it is ok for me to continue to run/jog, my shortness of breath is normal, my bloating is normal, my lack of appetite is normal, etc, 1st Trim woes, but she just needed the doc to reassure her. Iam super excited about the scan at the end of the month!! :happydance:

Yey for your scan :yipee: Glad the Doctor has put your DW mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> can i be removed too please bleeding has got worse and cramps are realy bad :cry:

:hugs:So very sorry to hear this tragic news :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha i have scan envy too! :blush: I dont even have my next MW appt. until...aug.8th (i think :dohh:) so i will be almost 12 weeks by then! :dohh: those dating scans arn't too accurate after the 12th week :nope: not even sure if i'll get one prior to the 20 week scan. but i really want to know if there is more than one in here! lol

Anyone have confirmed multiples? I know there was a couple of ladies, but i was looking for a head count because it seems like there were quite a few!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry for those of you ladies who are bleeding and going through such difficult times.. Fxed you get your sticky forever babies soon..

I have my scan in 4 days.. yay.. then we will know if everything is going how its supposed to.. I also feel once the first tri is over we will all be so much happier and excited.. :) I need to now pass 12 weeks as that was my first mc.


----------



## hugs3409

so sorry Lola and Laura :hugs:


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Hanawanabump said:


> Im not having a Feb baby any more, had a m/c last week.
> 
> But I wish all you ladies a H&H 9 months :dust: Your scan pics are lovely!

I'm so sorry Hana :( I was just going to look to see how your pregnancy was going and I saw this. I pray that I will see you back shortly with a sticky bean.


----------



## geogem

OMG I am sooo tired, I sooo need to sleep for a week, just a shame my toddler wont let me! 

I will forgive him though as he is 2 tomorrow! My little baby is going to be a big boy!! :cry:


----------



## geogem

so sorry to heart about the angel babies - best of luck ladies for a sticky bean soon! xx


----------



## EngineerGirl

So sorry to hear about the recent losses. I hope you have all the support you need around you.

To those who recommended a stool softener to me yesterday, I got one in a prenatal sample from the doc's. It started working right away. So grateful.

To those with bad morning sickness, I'm so sorry you have to deal with it. It's no fun! I threw up at work this morning, but thankfully no one else was in the restroom and then I was better until the end of the day.


----------



## Junebugs

Big hugs for all the loses.. im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Nicky21

I'm very sorry for all the ladies that lost their beans......*hugs*

This is truly a scary scary time.


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> That nutella shake sounds amazing. I'm going to have to try it! I'm so boring with my shakes...the only one I ever make is banana and the ONLY things I put in it is banana and milk. It's super yummy though!
> 
> Hey hun! How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I'm feeling...crappy...which is great, lmao! Pretty nauseous quite often. Sometimes worse than others. No throwing up, but I've been close a couple of times. Tired. Nervous. But overall, fine and dandy!!
> 
> How about you???Click to expand...

I feeling alright overall. I have my bad days, really bad day then good days. Some days i feel nauseous all day long and others i don't feel nauseous but i will just vomit out of nowhere. But i'm not complaining thou!!! I just can't wait to get out of the first trimester!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> That nutella shake sounds amazing. I'm going to have to try it! I'm so boring with my shakes...the only one I ever make is banana and the ONLY things I put in it is banana and milk. It's super yummy though!
> 
> Hey hun! How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I'm feeling...crappy...which is great, lmao! Pretty nauseous quite often. Sometimes worse than others. No throwing up, but I've been close a couple of times. Tired. Nervous. But overall, fine and dandy!!
> 
> How about you???Click to expand...
> 
> I feeling alright overall. I have my bad days, really bad day then good days. Some days i feel nauseous all day long and others i don't feel nauseous but i will just vomit out of nowhere. But i'm not complaining thou!!! I just can't wait to get out of the first trimester!!!Click to expand...

Sounds like me, minus the actually throwing up. Today I'm nauseous and my tummy feels...yucky. I can't say it hurts because it doesn't HURT, but it doesn't feel good either. I have no idea if it's because I'm (sorry...TMI...) constipated or if it's stretching. Blah.


----------



## bababel

February 16th for me!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I am sorry for the losses that have happened!! I hope you all will get your sticky beans very soon! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Man I'd love for it to be second tri. Like... now. xDDDDD 

Lazy Friday in... lounging with the TV and pizza. Man, I'm such a fat kid. ;D I love it.


----------



## Guppy051708

^yeah, im def. with you on that one! Id love to be 13 weeks!....actually 20 weeks :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. 20 weeks would be awesome!

Heck, I'd be okay with my baby being here already. (patience = zilch haha)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: ...yeah...if i go as far over due as i did with my son..i need to set my ticker back 2 weeks! :rofl: damn..that means im only 5 weeks preggo...crap! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

OH MAN! I hope that's not the case this time around for you! Ack! lol.

I just realized you're in NH! Ahhh we're pretty close! I went on vacation to Maine last year; I looooove New England. So beautiful.


----------



## Guppy051708

It is indeed!
Whereabouts?! I actually live about 1 mile from the NH - ME boarder :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahh amazing! I live in PA, near Philly, but am originally from NY. We went up to Bar Harbor last year (LOVED) and then stopped in the Boston area on the way back down. Oh man, it was amazing. We also stopped at a small winery in NH on the way home, but... I don't remember what the name was but it was awesome.


----------



## Guppy051708

How ironic!!!! I am originally from PA myself! I grew up 45 minutes west of Penn State main campus! We just relocated to NH a year ago because we graduated from Penn State University and DH got a job with Liberty Mutual doing IT stuff at their corporate office. In fact, we just bought a house so i think we are here to stay :D i love it up here! its a WAY different world-especially in the birthing community!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! That is SO freakin' crazy! I love Penn State - we had friends who went there and we used to visit a lot. I actually went to Susquehanna University, not far from there, and I grew up near SU. We moved from NY to PA when I was 8. Once we graduated, we moved down here near Philly and have decided to stay in the area, at least for now. It's a nice area, and not in the city but close enough we can catch a ball game and stuff. 

So you like NH? I remember driving up through there and just being in awe. It was beautiful!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yes! i love it! its so amazing! the people are a lot more friendlier here too. Its neat because we are a half hour drive from the ocean, but we are near the mountains so you can ski in the winter. Then there are TONS of large lakes where you can swim, fish, all that stuff and camp. There are zoos too and we are only about an hour and a half from downtown boston! i love it here. I wish our family was here- we didn't know a sole when we came here, but other than that i love it!


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah, being apart from family isn't easy but that's great that you're adjusting well! I love outdoorsy activities, so that'd be right up my alley. Where we grew up in Central PA was like, the middle of effing nowhere. Here we're close to a lot of state parks and whatnot, so I could go horseback riding, we could take the dog hiking, etc. I love it. We're not as close to the beach as I'd like (homesick for Long Island some days) but it's still not bad. 

Ahhh New England. I so need to go back some day.


----------



## Guppy051708

you can come crash at our house! lol Just make sure you have that baby so i can hold a little one :D hehe.

yeah i lived in the hickville usa as well :haha: small town...ick haha


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! We will have a baby gettogether! ;D

Ahhh small towns. Both charming and frustrating. I love our new neighborhood because people are friendly and look out for each other but aren't quite in one another's business like hicksville. LOL


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, my grandparents live on the opposite side of PA. LOL it is amazing how much many of the ladies on here have things in common.


----------



## hugs3409

wow someone closer the UK lol. haha, nothing wrong with UK at all. I am about 2.5 hours from Philly :)


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> OMG I am sooo tired, I sooo need to sleep for a week, just a shame my toddler wont let me!
> 
> I will forgive him though as he is 2 tomorrow! My little baby is going to be a big boy!! :cry:


:cake: Happy 2nd Birthday to your Son 



bababel said:


> February 16th for me!!!


Welcome :wave: & Congrats


----------



## KellyC75

I always feel so much worse in the morning ~ Feel pretty dizzy/weak & sooooo sick :sick:


----------



## Diana5241

Prayers and thoughts are with those who have lost their little bean this week. Hope you find comfort with your family & friends during this time :hugs:

Well, today's the last big test! It's my niece's 18th birthday & high school graduation party = a huuuuge family gathering and massive partying. I've already laid the ground work for an ear infection so I have an excuse for no drinking AND no swimming... if I had a swimsuit on in the afternoon there would be NO hiding the news from the family! lol. :haha: Monday afternoon we go for our first "real" ultrasound and if everything's going strong we'll finally tell our siblings and close friends. 

I can't wait to stop lying!!! :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

so sorry for your losses, Lola Ann and Laura bella...

Engineer girl- I am sooo like you!!! I'm always lurking around the ladiesroom at work, hoping nobody hears me vomit! most days I have been lucky. I even have a brush toothpaste ,mouthwash kit in my locker these days because I get struck by nausea really bad some days...Hope we all feel better


----------



## VegtaBully

My husband's grandfather passed away, so he had to go out of town for the funeral. That meant I had to reschedule my first MW appointment and doula interview. I feel bad for being disappointed, but I was really excited. At least they were only moved back one week.


----------



## amandad192

VegtaBully said:


> My husband's grandfather passed away, so he had to go out of town for the funeral. That meant I had to reschedule my first MW appointment and doula interview. I feel bad for being disappointed, but I was really excited. At least they were only moved back one week.

:hugs: Sorry for your husbands loss.

What's a Doula? I see it mentioned all over the forum but have no idea.

I'm soo exhausted today, I can't wait until bedtime!!!


----------



## tiggertea

A doula is a birthing partner and ante/post natal support for the mother/couple. They can't actually deliver the baby (in UK at least) but they are there at birth to support the mother and ensure they are having a positive experience as close to the birthplan as possible.

https://doula.org.uk/


----------



## Guppy051708

I'm a Doula and a child birth educator :D

A doula is a supportor for the mother during labor and birth. She helps the mother make informed decisions as well as helping to alleviate some of the pain. She support a the mother mentally, emotionally, and physically. She is her advocate (but mom ALWAYS makes her choice-NOT the Doula. The Doula simply provides the information she needs to mKe that decision). A Doula is usually trained (but doesn't have to be). She Is very knowledgable of labor and delivery as well as coping techniques. A Doula can be used for those who go unmedicated and those who chose a medicated birth. Doulas can also attended planned (and emergency) c-sections to make sure the parents wishes are fulfilled if possible.


That is a birth Doula.
There are also postpartum doulas (which is entirely different) and they basically help the mother during the transition time at home with the new baby


----------



## tiggertea

Guppy's explanation is much more refined than my stuttering mess. :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Guppy's explanation is much more refined than my stuttering mess. :rofl: :thumbup:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:

If it wasn't I'd be one bad Doula :haha:


Doulas are especially important in a U.S.hospital birth bc it's gotten so bad. Sigh


----------



## tiggertea

:blush: Can I blame baby brain yet?


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: Guppy, true... :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning and Happy Saturday, ladies! 

Party last night pretty much just pissed me off. Most of our friends have little kids. I love little kids. But I don't love parents so much, lol. When I was little I was taught not to touch anything that did not belong to me. And if we went to someone else's house, I knew to sit and read or color or whatever. I have 2 friends who have taught their children that, and parent in my home. But my sister in law is NOT like that. And neither is this other girl who was here. My SIL already has issues with my house. It pisses her off that my house isn't child friendly (I don't have children...hello! My house can be however I want!!!) and I don't want her kids throwing my stuff around! So her kids and this other chicks kids just sent me over the edge. And Dh was no help. He was outside the WHOLE time with the men. The kids did spend a good amount of time outside because I laid down the law and refused to let them run around inside. But they didn't spend Enough time outside. Dh was like, "It's not that bad". I wanted to strangle him!!! It's not that bad for HIM! Lol He was the one outside who only had to make sure they stayed within site. *I* was the one who had to deal with them inside and couldn't even drink to keep my sanity!! ARGH!!

Would be fine...except it's all going to happen again on Sunday. *sigh* All I ask is that people respect my house. I don't understand why that's so hard!!!

Anyways...rant over. Today should be nice. I'm going to the airport with Dh since he has to do some ground work (he's getting his pilots license). Then we'll go to the gym and then hopefully to finally see Transformers 3!! Should be a good afternoon!!


----------



## TeQuiero

JohnsPrincess said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Party last night pretty much just pissed me off. Most of our friends have little kids. I love little kids. But I don't love parents so much, lol. When I was little I was taught not to touch anything that did not belong to me. And if we went to someone else's house, I knew to sit and read or color or whatever. I have 2 friends who have taught their children that, and parent in my home. But my sister in law is NOT like that. And neither is this other girl who was here. My SIL already has issues with my house. It pisses her off that my house isn't child friendly (I don't have children...hello! My house can be however I want!!!) and I don't want her kids throwing my stuff around! So her kids and this other chicks kids just sent me over the edge. And Dh was no help. He was outside the WHOLE time with the men. The kids did spend a good amount of time outside because I laid down the law and refused to let them run around inside. But they didn't spend Enough time outside. Dh was like, "It's not that bad". I wanted to strangle him!!! It's not that bad for HIM! Lol He was the one outside who only had to make sure they stayed within site. *I* was the one who had to deal with them inside and couldn't even drink to keep my sanity!! ARGH!!
> 
> Would be fine...except it's all going to happen again on Sunday. *sigh* All I ask is that people respect my house. I don't understand why that's so hard!!!
> 
> Anyways...rant over. Today should be nice. I'm going to the airport with Dh since he has to do some ground work (he's getting his pilots license). Then we'll go to the gym and then hopefully to finally see Transformers 3!! Should be a good afternoon!!

I'm sorry that your evening was so bad!! I agree that parents should tell their kids how to act in other peoples houses! It might be harder with younger children, but when they are about 3-4 they can understand what they aren't supposed to touch if they are told not to! And besides, you have a while until your house needs to be child proofed! My house is not 100% child proof, but that is because my kids know what they are not to touch. I keep the chemicals and harmful things out of their reach, but my candles and glass things stay where they were.... they know that if they touch them they will get time out or a spoon to their tooties! :haha: DS1 knows that he has to ask permission from the person/people who own the house before he touches anything or goes in a room, DS2 is still young to understand the don't touch, but he will do whatever his brother does, so it is easier for him!!



I hope that tomorrow is not as bad for you!! :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

tiggertea said:


> :blush: Can I blame baby brain yet?

YES you can!!!

I nearly walked away from my debit card in the shop today, It was only because the guy noticed and called me back that I managed to grab it before leaving the shop. I blame the baby brain because I would never usually do that.


----------



## Junebugs

Ok so i need some help. I have a UTI and it is VERY mild. I had no idea i even had it until my Dr. did a routine Urinaylsis. I figure that i have actually had it since i conceived because that it when my urine started going a different colour. But again, i have had no other syptoms other then darker urine (it also has a little bit of a different smell to it.) 

My worry is he gave me ABX. to take and i am just SO nervious in taking them, i know it can get into my kidneys and become worse and then i would have a bigger problem on my hands but i am just so scared about taking them. I have had this for so long now and have had no problems. Do you think there is any other was to get rid of it without ABX.? I know everyone is going to tell me no.... but then i just need reasurance it will be ok. I work in the medical field and work with ABX everyday (in animals thou) and i know and understand it is best to take them but we are still really cautious with giving ABX. to a patient that is pregnant.


----------



## jillypoop

Hey
Not sure I can give any advice but didn't want to read and run.
I've had a couple of UTIs in the past year and I didn't know what it was at first and I didn't have many symptoms but it soon changed, literally overnight to being extremely painful to go to the toilet. I would personally take what your Dr has given you. As long as he knows you're pregnant and thinks it's safe I would do what he says.

Just my opinion though.
Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive had many UTIs,both pregnant and not pregnant. Basically you need the antibiotic no matter how mild bc it will just get worse without it. Anyways, there are certain antibiotics that IS allowed during pregnancy and is okay to take. I had to take it a lot when I was pregnant w my son and he turned out just fine :D just make sure your doctor knows you're pregnant that way he gives you a safe one :) 

There are preventative things you can take like real authentic cranberry, probiotics, like yogurt, etc BUT that will not rid you of the infection,it just helps prevent. You still need the antibiotic. However, take your antibiotic and eat thing like cranberry and yogurt BECAUSE the antibiotic kills ALL bacteria. That's good to get rid of the bad bacteria but bad. Bc it also gets rid of the good bacteria which helps fight/prevent infection:dohh: so make sure you up ur probiotics while taking you antibiotic, and then just stick with the yogurt and whatnot to help prevent a future UTI. UTIs are very common in pregnancy. Also, cranberry juice is fine but MAKE SURE it's organic REAL low/non sugar cranberry juice. do NOT drink the cranberry cocktail stuff! The sugars will just help the bad bacteria multiple. So organic is fine :D hope you feel better soon! They are certainly no fun :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just finished a course of antibiotics for a UTI ~ My Doctor said they were fine to take in pregnancy (amoxicillin)

As long as your Doctor knows your pregnant, im sure he would have prescribed a safe medicine :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

What the others have said :thumbup:


----------



## sparklez

amandad192 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> :blush: Can I blame baby brain yet?
> 
> YES you can!!!
> 
> I nearly walked away from my debit card in the shop today, It was only because the guy noticed and called me back that I managed to grab it before leaving the shop. I blame the baby brain because I would never usually do that.Click to expand...

Typed in first 3 digits of my pin code when paying in a shop yesterday, then stood looking at the machine with no idea what the final digit was :blush: was very embarassing. 

Think my symptoms are changing as the nausea and acne has really decreased but baby brain is swinging into action and woke up by leg cramp last night for first time. so unimpressed, wasn't expecting it so soon. Have started some pregnancy yoga from a book I bought couple of weeks ago hopefully that will reduce them. 

Also it's official I now own and will be wearing materntity trousers for work, so comfy didn't want to take them off in changing room! with a long top they just look like normal trousers so should help keep my secret for next 2 weeks when I can tell work. 

Scan in 5 days have now started counting the hours to go, am a think i'm a bit overexcited!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> Scan in 5 days have now started counting the hours to go, am a think i'm a bit overexcited!! :happydance:

Not at all ~ It is really really exciting :wohoo:

I was thinking of getting a countdown ticker for my scan date ~ But then thought that may make it seem longer away iykwim? :dohh:


----------



## sparklez

KellyC75 said:


> I was thinking of getting a countdown ticker for my scan date ~ But then thought that may make it seem longer away iykwim? :dohh:

How long till yours? I have a ticker in my head all the time so wouldnt need one here!


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> Think my symptoms are changing as the nausea and acne has really decreased but baby brain is swinging into action and woke up by leg cramp last night for first time. so unimpressed, wasn't expecting it so soon. Have started some pregnancy yoga from a book I bought couple of weeks ago hopefully that will reduce them.

Increase your potassium intake ( like eating oranges and bananas). That will DEF help! Also when that happens flex your foot so that your toes are pointing towards you knee. Hope they leave you alone :hugs:


----------



## sparklez

Guppy051708 said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Think my symptoms are changing as the nausea and acne has really decreased but baby brain is swinging into action and woke up by leg cramp last night for first time. so unimpressed, wasn't expecting it so soon. Have started some pregnancy yoga from a book I bought couple of weeks ago hopefully that will reduce them.
> 
> Increase your potassium intake ( like eating oranges and bananas). That will DEF help! Also when that happens flex your foot so that your toes are pointing towards you knee. Hope they leave you alone :hugs:Click to expand...

Will do, thanks. It happened when I flexed my foot from being pointed! Don't mind too much as new symptoms are always half annoying but half reassuring that things are going well:wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Think my symptoms are changing as the nausea and acne has really decreased but baby brain is swinging into action and woke up by leg cramp last night for first time. so unimpressed, wasn't expecting it so soon. Have started some pregnancy yoga from a book I bought couple of weeks ago hopefully that will reduce them.
> 
> Increase your potassium intake ( like eating oranges and bananas). That will DEF help! Also when that happens flex your foot so that your toes are pointing towards you knee. Hope they leave you alone :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Will do, thanks. It happened when I flexed my foot from being pointed! Don't mind too much as new symptoms are always half annoying but half reassuring that things are going well:wacko:Click to expand...




sparklez said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Never never point your foot when you are pregnant. I don't know why but that can cause a lot of Charlie horses and whatnot. If you do anything with it only point your toes to the sky :thumbup: pointing them towards the sky/knee will help take it away
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## TeQuiero

I am sorry for the problems some of you are having! Kinda makes me feel bad for complaining about my AC being broken..... My DH says i would never be able to live in Honduras, since many of the house don't have AC.... but it is also not as hot there!! 

I have been sore since my exam on Wednesday... I have never been this sore after an exam...


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting a countdown ticker for my scan date ~ But then thought that may make it seem longer away iykwim? :dohh:
> 
> How long till yours? I have a ticker in my head all the time so wouldnt need one here!Click to expand...

Mines not until 4th August :-=

Then I have my private gender scan on 30th August :pink::blue:


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks girls!!! I know it is better for me to take them i just needed to hear that i was not the only one and that others have taken them while pregnant and been fine. I am unfortunately allergic to penicillin therefore he gave me Macrobid. I heard it is fine as long as it is not taken in the last month of pregnancy . I just want to make sure it is not going to harm the baby at all. I don't think i would be able to live with myself if i caused a miscarriage or some other problem by taking them.


----------



## Guppy051708

I was placed on macro bid as well. It is important that your doc find out what type of bad bacteria it is because different bacteria respond differently to antibiotics (some won't work). With that said, macro bid is usually good for most all. I was on that a lot and everything is okay :)


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> I was placed on macro bid as well. It is important that your doc find out what type of bad bacteria it is because different bacteria respond differently to antibiotics (some won't work). With that said, macro bid is usually good for most all. I was on that a lot and everything is okay :)

OMG thank you so much, you don't know how much better i feel hearing that from you!! They did a culture and it was sensitive to it. I said i would not take any ABX without a culture done first, i needed to know that it would work forsure i and i wasn't just given just anything and that this bacteria was sensitive to it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad to help Hun :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Good morning and Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Party last night pretty much just pissed me off. Most of our friends have little kids. I love little kids. But I don't love parents so much, lol. When I was little I was taught not to touch anything that did not belong to me. And if we went to someone else's house, I knew to sit and read or color or whatever. I have 2 friends who have taught their children that, and parent in my home. But my sister in law is NOT like that. And neither is this other girl who was here. My SIL already has issues with my house. It pisses her off that my house isn't child friendly (I don't have children...hello! My house can be however I want!!!) and I don't want her kids throwing my stuff around! So her kids and this other chicks kids just sent me over the edge. And Dh was no help. He was outside the WHOLE time with the men. The kids did spend a good amount of time outside because I laid down the law and refused to let them run around inside. But they didn't spend Enough time outside. Dh was like, "It's not that bad". I wanted to strangle him!!! It's not that bad for HIM! Lol He was the one outside who only had to make sure they stayed within site. *I* was the one who had to deal with them inside and couldn't even drink to keep my sanity!! ARGH!!
> 
> Would be fine...except it's all going to happen again on Sunday. *sigh* All I ask is that people respect my house. I don't understand why that's so hard!!!
> 
> Anyways...rant over. Today should be nice. I'm going to the airport with Dh since he has to do some ground work (he's getting his pilots license). Then we'll go to the gym and then hopefully to finally see Transformers 3!! Should be a good afternoon!!
> 
> I'm sorry that your evening was so bad!! I agree that parents should tell their kids how to act in other peoples houses! It might be harder with younger children, but when they are about 3-4 they can understand what they aren't supposed to touch if they are told not to! And besides, you have a while until your house needs to be child proofed! My house is not 100% child proof, but that is because my kids know what they are not to touch. I keep the chemicals and harmful things out of their reach, but my candles and glass things stay where they were.... they know that if they touch them they will get time out or a spoon to their tooties! :haha: DS1 knows that he has to ask permission from the person/people who own the house before he touches anything or goes in a room, DS2 is still young to understand the don't touch, but he will do whatever his brother does, so it is easier for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that tomorrow is not as bad for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! That's how my mom brought my sister and I up! She didn't child proof her house (other than the things like chemicals, of course). She kept it decorated how she wanted it decorated - and she taught us not to mess with stuff. Especially other peoples things. Just drives me crazy when parents SEE their kids messing with something breakable and think it's "cute". It's not cute. I Will make you pay for that! Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Ok so i need some help. I have a UTI and it is VERY mild. I had no idea i even had it until my Dr. did a routine Urinaylsis. I figure that i have actually had it since i conceived because that it when my urine started going a different colour. But again, i have had no other syptoms other then darker urine (it also has a little bit of a different smell to it.)
> 
> My worry is he gave me ABX. to take and i am just SO nervious in taking them, i know it can get into my kidneys and become worse and then i would have a bigger problem on my hands but i am just so scared about taking them. I have had this for so long now and have had no problems. Do you think there is any other was to get rid of it without ABX.? I know everyone is going to tell me no.... but then i just need reasurance it will be ok. I work in the medical field and work with ABX everyday (in animals thou) and i know and understand it is best to take them but we are still really cautious with giving ABX. to a patient that is pregnant.

If it's Very mild you could start with downing a ton of cranberry juice. It's high in sugar but works for me if I catch a UTI when it's JUST starting (ie: not bad at all yet). If I wait, I HAVE to take the meds or it's just horrible. Good luck!!! UTIs are not fun when you can feel them!


----------



## swanxxsong

Fell asleep early last night, slept late, and man I still feel tired. I was napping and then hubby started yelling because Cliff Lee hit a home run and I was like "dude, seriously, shut up. I'm tired." But couldn't fall asleep after that (he's lucky Lee's my favorite player or I'd have kicked his bum :haha:) so I'm just sitting here, staring off into space. Mentally not with it today.

Making a grocery list, and almost everything is stuff I want and crave. Nutella, peanut butter, crisps, etc. LOL. Should probably take off the crisps. I don't need any more freakin' fat and fried jazz. Sheesh.


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Making a grocery list, and almost everything is stuff I want and crave. Nutella, peanut butter, crisps, etc. LOL. Should probably take off the crisps. I don't need any more freakin' fat and fried jazz. Sheesh.


I need to go shopping today ~ But not sure its a good idea :haha:

Cakes & sweet stuff galore! :blush:

Im feeling pretty rough this morning & am thinking about just doing an online shop, not sure im up to dragging an 8 year old & a 7 month old round a boring shop today :nope: :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

i need to go shopping as well. we havnt gotten groceries in ages bc we just moved. im thinking of getting a lot of high protein snacks like cheeses, yogurts and the such and lots of fruits and especially veggies. i was hypoglycemic w my son and the low sugars made me vomit until i learned about eating a low carb high protein diet. i was actually eating well but even the sugar from fruits would give me a low. so this time im making sure that doesnt happen at all :thumbup: i was miserable and it was worse then hypermesis.


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies, 

Well party went well, Blake really enjoyed himself and he got some great outdoor toys - a trampoline, slide, seesaw and swing so now when we play outside he will have plenty to keep him occupied rather than playing with things he shouldnt! lol

managed to not drink and have no one ask questions either so that was good! 

still really tired but nothing on the m/s side yet... i'm thinking its another boy as I feel exactly the same as my other 2 pregnancies! ...... i kinda hope i'm wrong as would love a girl but if its a boy would still be over the moon. 

dont know how i have managed to keep this a secret so long, was sat with my mum and a couple of her best friends yesterday and they were noth talking about how they were going to be grandma's as they're children and their partners are pregnant and I soooo wanted to say "well that makes all 3 of you then!!" but couldnt! :-(


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone else have a 'feeling' on the gender? :shrug:

Im feeling the same as I did with DD ~ However the m/s is a little worse, but not as bad as when I was pregnant with DS2 :sick:

The only symptom im getting totally new is 'dizzyness' ~ Im not liking that one bit :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad your Little Boy had a lovely party geogem :bunny:


----------



## TeQuiero

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone else have a 'feeling' on the gender? :shrug:
> 
> Im feeling the same as I did with DD ~ However the m/s is a little worse, but not as bad as when I was pregnant with DS2 :sick:
> 
> The only symptom im getting totally new is 'dizzyness' ~ Im not liking that one bit :nope:

If I went by how I was feeling and what I have been able to eat I would say I am 'feeling' more towards a girl!! I did not have MS with either boy and I wanted greasy with DS1 and sweet with DS2... this time I cannot think of greasy or sweet!!


----------



## hugs3409

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well party went well, Blake really enjoyed himself and he got some great outdoor toys - a trampoline, slide, seesaw and swing so now when we play outside he will have plenty to keep him occupied rather than playing with things he shouldnt! lol

Please be super careful with the trampoline. My son broke his leg on it when he as 18 months old. He was the only one on it. Yes there was a net around, he didn't fall off, them bottom of the trampoline came up and he came down and bang buckle fracture in his leg. 

When we went to the hospital, they said they see ALOT of buckle fractures in kids and neck and back injuries in adults. Needless to say we got rid of ours. We know a man who is paralyzed from jumping on a trampoline as well. He has 4 younger kids too :( 

Just be SUPER careful.


----------



## amandad192

hugs3409 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well party went well, Blake really enjoyed himself and he got some great outdoor toys - a trampoline, slide, seesaw and swing so now when we play outside he will have plenty to keep him occupied rather than playing with things he shouldnt! lol
> 
> Please be super careful with the trampoline. My son broke his leg on it when he as 18 months old. He was the only one on it. Yes there was a net around, he didn't fall off, them bottom of the trampoline came up and he came down and bang buckle fracture in his leg.
> 
> When we went to the hospital, they said they see ALOT of buckle fractures in kids and neck and back injuries in adults. Needless to say we got rid of ours. We know a man who is paralyzed from jumping on a trampoline as well. He has 4 younger kids too :(
> 
> Just be SUPER careful.Click to expand...

When I was 16 I tried to fix our PC speakers but electricuted myself. We couldn't get the electric to come back on so had to wait a few hours for an electrician.
Me and my 8 year old sister went outside to play on her trampoline. I was showing off and she tried to copy me..but fell, put her arm out to break her fall, but broke her arm. Her hand landed on the mat but the way she fell her arm just snapped in half. 
She'd always cry if she hurt herself, she was such a drama queen..so I told her to stop being so stupid..then I realised she was seriously hurt and called my mum. My sister was laying on the sofa with her elbow on a pillow and my mum holding her hand. My mum let go of her hand and the top part of her lower arm just flopped back. It was soo gross!!!

Liam has a little trampoline with a handle across it but I will NEVER buy him a big one for the garden!!


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies hope your all ok

i have just got back from a n e i had horrendus cramps i was doubled over.

I was in there 5 hours had 6 lots of blood taken to find out i have a gastro bug :(

They wouldnt scan me but are they have told me baby is still there and will be fine x


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies hope your all ok
> 
> i have just got back from a n e i had horrendus cramps i was doubled over.
> 
> I was in there 5 hours had 6 lots of blood taken to find out i have a gastro bug :(
> 
> They wouldnt scan me but are they have told me baby is still there and will be fine x

Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

My DH made me dinner tonight (this rarely happens btw) :munch:

He bought it to me (un-expectadly) & I nearly threw up :sick:

I felt sooooo bad :dohh:


----------



## tiger

hi ladies sorry havent been on in a while.
i am on zofran now for my morning sickness, which is working wonders. i was a little worried friday because i had no MS whatsoever in the morning and i was so scared but then it hit me twice as hard in the afternoon :dohh: the exhaustion is kicking in for me at the moment which really sucks because jesse isnt sleeping well at all at the moment, waking up several times a night :( im really hoping he doesnt do this when the baby is born or ill be like a zombie :wacko: 
i have my scan wednesday :dance: so so excited :dance:


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> Ive just finished a course of antibiotics for a UTI ~ My Doctor said they were fine to take in pregnancy (amoxicillin)
> 
> As long as your Doctor knows your pregnant, im sure he would have prescribed a safe medicine :hugs:

thanks for posting this Junebugs,guppy and KellyC75....I am feeling the beginnings of a UTI myself and was considering asking the doctor for an antibiotic but was seriously worried about taking one. Reading that we all have the same concerns and issues makes me feel very reassured.:blush:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> hi ladies sorry havent been on in a while.
> i am on zofran now for my morning sickness, which is working wonders. i was a little worried friday because i had no MS whatsoever in the morning and i was so scared but then it hit me twice as hard in the afternoon :dohh: the exhaustion is kicking in for me at the moment which really sucks because jesse isnt sleeping well at all at the moment, waking up several times a night :( im really hoping he doesnt do this when the baby is born or ill be like a zombie :wacko:
> i have my scan wednesday :dance: so so excited :dance:

Glad your feeling better (than you were at least!) :hugs:

:wohoo: Not long till your scan :yipee:


----------



## amandad192

I've bought my buggy :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> I've bought my buggy :happydance:


:yipee: Which one did you get?


----------



## amandad192

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_111447_10001

I got it in Bounty's flash sale for £75. They only had 30 in the sale and I got one!! Well happy!!
It should be here tomoz and I'll be using ot for Liam for now.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo, love the buggy *Amanda*!

Eee *Tiger*! Exciting for a scan! woohoo! My doctor gave me Zofran too - I only took it twice, and took half-pill each time. Man that stuff works wonders! 

I had two weeks of really bad nausea and now? I barely get it. I would be concerned but it stopped before I had my scan (Thursday of last week) so I guess I'm just nearing the 10 week mark and being lucky enough that it's passing?

That or it'll return with an evil vengeance later. :( lol!

Hope everyone had a good weekend! It's Monday... and I'm oddly chipper. Not sure what's off in the world today! xD


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_111447_10001
> 
> I got it in Bounty's flash sale for £75. They only had 30 in the sale and I got one!! Well happy!!
> It should be here tomoz and I'll be using ot for Liam for now.

I cant get the link to work!? :shrug:

I remember now you saying about it before ~ :yipee: You got one :yipee:


----------



## Jokerette

I just got a BellaBand so I can wear my pants more comfortably .... I love it! Have you ladies tried it yet?


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> I had two weeks of really bad nausea and now? I barely get it. I would be concerned but it stopped before I had my scan (Thursday of last week) so I guess I'm just nearing the 10 week mark and being lucky enough that it's passing?
> 
> That or it'll return with an evil vengeance later. :( lol!

No, you should be done for MS if its easing off for a while now :wohoo:

Mine went at about 9 weeks with DD ~ Just hoping it wont last much longer this time :sick:


----------



## KjConard

Hey Ladies! I'm so pleased to announce I've been MS free for the past two days! I am finally able to eat again! I am beyond thrilled and my energy levels have been slowly rising so I can do more during the day than nap! I see some of you are experiencing the same thing! I can't wait for my scan next Friday, only 11 more days to go!


----------



## KjConard

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear you're feeling well *KJ*! :D That's awesome! I think mine's... gone. Hoping. LOL

*Kelly *I hope it tapers off for you soon!! xo

*Jokerette*, I've been wearing mat. pants for like, two weeks now... LOVE them. how's the band working? I've heard that it works wonders!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling well *KJ*! :D That's awesome! I think mine's... gone. Hoping. LOL
> 
> *Kelly *I hope it tapers off for you soon!! xo
> 
> *Jokerette*, I've been wearing mat. pants for like, two weeks now... LOVE them. how's the band working? I've heard that it works wonders!

So far with the band! If it pokes out at all it just looks like an undershirt! I have a pair of maternity pants and shorts but haven't really worn them yet. They are soooooo comfy though! I can't wait till I am really showing! I hung out with a 22wk friend yesterday and I had bump envy ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhhh I have major bump envy too, especially when I see some of the cute ones posted in first tri! LOL. Maternity pants are so... SO comfortable. I told hub, I might wear them forever! xDD I don't have a bump or anything, still just bloat, but it's enough that my old pants just don't fit anymore. So I live in the maternity and well, I have no qualms with that. I fell asleep in my jeans the other day and that's not something I'd normally do. :3

Glad the band's working though! I may need to look into that, since I still have plenty of pants that fit through the legs and butt, just don't button over my belly.


----------



## KellyC75

KjConard said:


> How is everyone else feeling?

:sick: :wacko: :dohh:




swanxxsong said:


> Ahhhh I have major bump envy too, especially when I see some of the cute ones posted in first tri! LOL. Maternity pants are so... SO comfortable. I told hub, I might wear them forever! xDD I don't have a bump or anything, still just bloat, but it's enough that my old pants just don't fit anymore. So I live in the maternity and well, I have no qualms with that. I fell asleep in my jeans the other day and that's not something I'd normally do. :3
> 
> Glad the band's working though! I may need to look into that, since I still have plenty of pants that fit through the legs and butt, just don't button over my belly.

The belly bands are fantastic :happydance: Totally recommend them :thumbup: Best thing I bought in early pregnancy with DD


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Ooo, love the buggy *Amanda*!
> 
> Eee *Tiger*! Exciting for a scan! woohoo! My doctor gave me Zofran too - I only took it twice, and took half-pill each time. Man that stuff works wonders!
> 
> I had two weeks of really bad nausea and now? I barely get it. I would be concerned but it stopped before I had my scan (Thursday of last week) so I guess I'm just nearing the 10 week mark and being lucky enough that it's passing?
> 
> That or it'll return with an evil vengeance later. :( lol!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! It's Monday... and I'm oddly chipper. Not sure what's off in the world today! xD

You know the funny thing with me is i feel as soon at i hit 9 weeks it got worse for me. I am now vomiting (i wasn't really before) and i CAN NOT hold down my pre-natal vitamins which is getting me really upset. 

Is anyone else on Pregvit vitamins? I think they are just in Canada but i am not sure? They are split into 2 tablets, iron in the morning and calcium in the evening. I can not handle the iron pills, i keep vomiting them up about 20mins after i take them.


----------



## Junebugs

kbkb said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Ive just finished a course of antibiotics for a UTI ~ My Doctor said they were fine to take in pregnancy (amoxicillin)
> 
> As long as your Doctor knows your pregnant, im sure he would have prescribed a safe medicine :hugs:
> 
> thanks for posting this Junebugs,guppy and KellyC75....I am feeling the beginnings of a UTI myself and was considering asking the doctor for an antibiotic but was seriously worried about taking one. Reading that we all have the same concerns and issues makes me feel very reassured.:blush:Click to expand...

I am on the ABX now and everything seems to be going ok. I was so worried about taking them but it is true, the risk of pre-term labor if you get a kidney infection are way higher then the risk of ABX. It is already clearing up!

*Guppy*- My question for you is how long were you prescribed macrobid for? Mine is 10 days but it seems a little long for a light bacterial infection to me? It has already seem to go back to normal now. I am not going to stop it but i was just wondering


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> Is anyone else on Pregvit vitamins? I think they are just in Canada but i am not sure? They are split into 2 tablets, iron in the morning and calcium in the evening. I can not handle the iron pills, i keep vomiting them up about 20mins after i take them.

Not heard of those ~ They sound great, although such a shame your struggling with them & :sick: 

Hope the MS doesnt last too long for you :hugs:

I take pregnacare :baby:


----------



## becstar

Just checking in... Been off sick today with a nasty cold bug that's wiped me out. I've been in bed or on the sofa for two days, unheard of for me. It's my booking appointment on Saturday and my scan isn't until 13 weeks on the 27th.


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> Just checking in... Been off sick today with a nasty cold bug that's wiped me out. I've been in bed or on the sofa for two days, unheard of for me. It's my booking appointment on Saturday and my scan isn't until 13 weeks on the 27th.

:hug: Get well soon :flower:


----------



## amandad192

becstar said:


> Just checking in... Been off sick today with a nasty cold bug that's wiped me out. I've been in bed or on the sofa for two days, unheard of for me. It's my booking appointment on Saturday and my scan isn't until 13 weeks on the 27th.

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Like Junebugs, my MS just seems to be getting worse. I haven't thrown up yet but it's been real close. Yuck! I was hoping it would start to ease off as I'm going to California for 3 weeks on the 17th. Well...still have a week for that to happen!!

Excited though as today is my 2nd scan!! We'll set the correct dates today! I'm hoping baby was just curled up a bit more last time and will be stretched this time. I don't want to feel like I'm going backwards even though I know a few days doesn't matter much!!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Like Junebugs, my MS just seems to be getting worse. I haven't thrown up yet but it's been real close. Yuck! I was hoping it would start to ease off as I'm going to California for 3 weeks on the 17th. Well...still have a week for that to happen!!
> 
> Excited though as today is my 2nd scan!! We'll set the correct dates today! I'm hoping baby was just curled up a bit more last time and will be stretched this time. I don't want to feel like I'm going backwards even though I know a few days doesn't matter much!!!

That's awesome!! You must be so happy !!! I can't wait until my next scan! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Cant wait to hear all about your scan johnsprincess :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks guys!! I'm really happy!! Excited, nervous, lol. It's not till 330 here (it's only 1043am now) so it'll be a while before I have an update on that, but I'll be sure to give you one!


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm really happy!! Excited, nervous, lol. It's not till 330 here (it's only 1043am now) so it'll be a while before I have an update on that, but I'll be sure to give you one!

ooooooh i cant wait to see your scan!!! :)


----------



## ellitigg

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies hope your all ok
> 
> i have just got back from a n e i had horrendus cramps i was doubled over.
> 
> I was in there 5 hours had 6 lots of blood taken to find out i have a gastro bug :(
> 
> They wouldnt scan me but are they have told me baby is still there and will be fine x

Glad your little bean is ok! Are you from Peterborough UK? if so you're near me! I'm going to be using the new maternity unit at Peterborough hospital.

Seems like a few of us have scan dates coming up at the end of July and start of Aug - yay!

JohnsPrincess - I completely know what you mean about people respecting your property. I had a BBQ a few weeks back and was horrified at what was happening to my stuff! Made me question my readiness to have kids. I so need to care less about my stuff I think :/


----------



## mumanddad

Well im ment to be on a rest day to day but now i have to strip and clean my kitchen.

Mt bathrooms keeps leaking and we have had the agencie in twice now and they think its fine (AAAAAHHHHHHHH) 

i can not wait to move in to my own house


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey Ladies!
I booked a private scan today. . . i go on Saturday at 10.30am, im so nervous but excited!
I was going to wait until my free 12 week scan but I found a clinic 20 miles away that does early scans for £25, bargain!
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Diana5241

Just finished drinking the water in preparation for my scan in just over an hour! Not sure if it's a US thing, but having a full bladder for the internal scan is a bigger pain than I thought... I feel like I'm going to float away!!! Will allllll be worth it to finally see our LO! :happydance:

Agreed with other posters that my MS is getting worse. Gagged on my toothbrush for the first time this morning and was on my back all day yesterday with nausea and dizziness. Hopefully those are just all strong indicators that the babe is going strong. Can't wait to see the heartbeat!!


----------



## KellyC75

Jenny Penn said:


> I found a clinic 20 miles away that does early scans for £25, bargain!
> Hope everyone is well x

Oh Wow! :yipee: Thats an awesome price


----------



## KellyC75

ellitigg said:


> Seems like a few of us have scan dates coming up at the end of July and start of Aug - yay!

:dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::yipee:


----------



## mumanddad

Thats a great price cheapst i have found is £99but then that is in kiddicare peterborough




Jenny Penn said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I booked a private scan today. . . i go on Saturday at 10.30am, im so nervous but excited!
> I was going to wait until my free 12 week scan but I found a clinic 20 miles away that does early scans for £25, bargain!
> Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!

:hugs: upon :hugs: for all the ladies who had a bean that didn't quite stick. And to the ladies sturggling with the M/S.

SWAN & KellyC - I am excited for the 12 wk scan at the end of the month. It is the day we leave to drive to my family reunion!!! The DW has been doing great now that the doc eased her so, she needed this last appt more than I did.

LILROJO - YAAY! For your scan!!

JUNEBUGS - I agree with JILLY, if your doc knows you are pregnant, I think it is safe to take the meds. I had a UTI in the 2nd trim with my daughter and I had to take meds for like 10 days. Untreated, UTI's pose a problem for you which ultimately poses an issue for your baby.

SPARKLEZ - GL at your scan on thur!!! TIGER - GL at your Wed Scan!! I cannot wait to see pics!! GL at your scan as well DIANA, but I wanted to mention, I had a dating scan done at 6 wks, and they had me empty my bladder when I arrived, but it was a Transvag sono....

JOKERETTE - I don't have the BELLABAND, I got something completly identical, it's called the BEBAND (bought at Target) I got it at 6 wks, it is AWESOME!! I wear it almost everyday!! Ladies, invest asap!

As for how I am feeling today, I am updating my Journal currently, but, I have to say, I am like the other ladies, it seems some things are getting worse. I have not vommited, but have definitely been nauseated (MS) and for the past 3 days, I have had a headache on and off. I have taken tylenol but, it comes back with a few hours. i am wondering if it is froma lack of something. I never really get heaches, typically only when I haven't had meat. Possibly my issue because I am currently only eating meat one time a week, like once that day. Otehrwise I am eating veggies only, not even alot of carbs. hmmm....


----------



## KjConard

I've def spoke to early....before work, my MS returned and I had my head in the toilet until I was forced to leave since I had an 9am client. The smell of my husband's cologne almost had me running back into the bathroom, then to make matters worse, one of my coworkers must have sprayed 100 squirts on himself today. I walked into my office and could hardly stand it! He is now gone and the scent is STILL lingering! At least my energy is still better than what it was! 

A question for you ladies that have had scans...why do you drink a lot of water to have a full bladder before the scan? I am curious as if I should be doing this when I have my first scan next week! Thanks!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!! I'm really happy!! Excited, nervous, lol. It's not till 330 here (it's only 1043am now) so it'll be a while before I have an update on that, but I'll be sure to give you one!
> 
> ooooooh i cant wait to see your scan!!! :)Click to expand...

Me too, LOL!! I need to post my one from 2 weeks ago, too. I had to wait until ink arrived for my printer so I could print all my Picture a Day pics. Now I just need to print the last few days and upload everything! Well, this evening.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ellitigg said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope your all ok
> 
> i have just got back from a n e i had horrendus cramps i was doubled over.
> 
> I was in there 5 hours had 6 lots of blood taken to find out i have a gastro bug :(
> 
> They wouldnt scan me but are they have told me baby is still there and will be fine x
> 
> Glad your little bean is ok! Are you from Peterborough UK? if so you're near me! I'm going to be using the new maternity unit at Peterborough hospital.
> 
> Seems like a few of us have scan dates coming up at the end of July and start of Aug - yay!
> 
> JohnsPrincess - I completely know what you mean about people respecting your property. I had a BBQ a few weeks back and was horrified at what was happening to my stuff! Made me question my readiness to have kids. I so need to care less about my stuff I think :/Click to expand...

Lol! I don't think it makes me question my readiness to have kids. I was brought up So differently than it seems a lot of kids are these days. And I'll bring up my kids the same way! And, nah, you don't need to care less about your stuff! People should respect your home!! Someone actually told me that I should put away some things before children come over here. I told them that making my house "that sort" of child friendly would be impossible and that they need to watch their children and teach them not to touch things that don't belong to them! (and I don't mean stuff all over the floor, hahaha, my house is clean! But I have decorative pillows that I don't want children throwing around or sticking in their mouths and I have nick knacks from my travels).


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> I've def spoke to early....before work, my MS returned and I had my head in the toilet until I was forced to leave since I had an 9am client. The smell of my husband's cologne almost had me running back into the bathroom, then to make matters worse, one of my coworkers must have sprayed 100 squirts on himself today. I walked into my office and could hardly stand it! He is now gone and the scent is STILL lingering! At least my energy is still better than what it was!
> 
> A question for you ladies that have had scans...why do you drink a lot of water to have a full bladder before the scan? I am curious as if I should be doing this when I have my first scan next week! Thanks!

They make me give a urine sample before my scans, so technically I don't think I'm supposed to have a full bladder for the internal one. However, I usually do. I drink so much so that I can pee in the cup easily that by the time (5-10 min) they do the scan, my bladder is full again!! Lol Anyways, they should tell you! Drink before you go just in case either they want a urine sample or they want you to have a full bladder. If they don't mention it, ask them if you should empty your bladder before they begin.


----------



## swanxxsong

The drinking water thing is supposed to help them get a clearer image of the baby, from what I understand. But I had no full bladder at the ER and we saw the baby fine. I think it varies doctor-to-doctor if you need a full bladder or not; some women I know had to get their u/s with a full bladder (and try not to pee all over!) and others were allowed to empty theirs.

They didn't tell me one way or the other - yet - for my 12 week. So hm. LOL


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and according to my doctor, I'm actually due the 7th now. But you don't need to necessarily worry about changing it yet if you don't want to, since I'm curious to see what the scan at 12 weeks says. XD I just keep changing my tickers to match the doctor in the meantime.


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Thats a great price cheapst i have found is £99but then that is in kiddicare peterborough


Thats a Babybond scanning dept :thumbup: 



KjConard said:


> A question for you ladies that have had scans...why do you drink a lot of water to have a full bladder before the scan? I am curious as if I should be doing this when I have my first scan next week! Thanks!

If this is your 12 week scan ~ They say have a full bladder, to push the uterus up, so they can get a better view :baby:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> The drinking water thing is supposed to help them get a clearer image of the baby, from what I understand. But I had no full bladder at the ER and we saw the baby fine. I think it varies doctor-to-doctor if you need a full bladder or not; some women I know had to get their u/s with a full bladder (and try not to pee all over!) and others were allowed to empty theirs.
> 
> They didn't tell me one way or the other - yet - for my 12 week. So hm. LOL

Now you have the same due date as me!! :), although i think i will most likely change too, on my last scan they put me 2 days ahead.


WOW, so today is VERY hot and i had to drive to work in my car that the air conditioning broke in!! NOT A GOOD IDEA!! i nerly fainted getting out of the car and it took me about 30mins of being inside to stop feeling so dizzy!


----------



## Diana5241

The water almost killed me! By the time I got to the appointment I looked at the US tech quite sincerely and said "I think I'm going to pee on you". LOL. :dohh: She let me empty out about a cup's worth of liquid and then we did half the ultrasound... then she let me empty my bladder and she did all the measurements. It ended up being an external belly scan, so I'm not sure if that's the reason for the water. She just said the water helps see the baby better when she's looking around.

A GREAT visit! 173 hb, according to the tech everything looked "exactly" as she would want it to, and the doctor said we're down to less than 1% chance of MC so we can finally tell people! I'm so excited to call my family!! :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! Junebugs, it's annoying isn't it? I feel like everytime I'm there, they shift me a day or two in one direction or another. LOL. Though I cannot complain about moving up from 11 to 7. The earlier they think I'm due, the more ready I'll be to say, "LETS GET THIS BABY OUTTA HERE!" xD


----------



## Junebugs

Diana5241 said:


> The water almost killed me! By the time I got to the appointment I looked at the US tech quite sincerely and said "I think I'm going to pee on you". LOL. :dohh: She let me empty out about a cup's worth of liquid and then we did half the ultrasound... then she let me empty my bladder and she did all the measurements. It ended up being an external belly scan, so I'm not sure if that's the reason for the water. She just said the water helps see the baby better when she's looking around.
> 
> A GREAT visit! 173 hb, according to the tech everything looked "exactly" as she would want it to, and the doctor said we're down to less than 1% chance of MC so we can finally tell people! I'm so excited to call my family!! :happydance:

 YAY!!!! That's so great!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> LOL! Junebugs, it's annoying isn't it? I feel like everytime I'm there, they shift me a day or two in one direction or another. LOL. Though I cannot complain about moving up from 11 to 7. The earlier they think I'm due, the more ready I'll be to say, "LETS GET THIS BABY OUTTA HERE!" xD

Ya i know! That is why i just kept my ticker the same and didn't change my date yet because i am sure it will just change again... lol


----------



## MrsMM24

KJCONRAD - The FIRST appt is different for everyone. If your first appt, is a 12 wk scan, they don't do Transvag (inside) so you need a full bladder to lift the proper internal items and see the baby clearly. If the 1st scan is early on (some do 6/7-9 wks) they don't typically do the belly scan because it is still so tiny and you need to empy the baldder to "insert" the scanner... It all depends on how far you are and what your doc feels is the best for you particularly.

DIANA - what an AWESOME scan/appt!!! That HB is tell-tale... GIRLS typically have a HB over 160bpm, hmmm? Early determine...??


----------



## Jims_Girl

Hello ladies! I really don't know how I've missed this thread!
Please can I join you all? :)
My names Kirsty and baby is due on 14th Feb....


----------



## KellyC75

Jims_Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I really don't know how I've missed this thread!
> Please can I join you all? :)
> My names Kirsty and baby is due on 14th Feb....


:wave: Welcome

Im due on the 14th too _**_


----------



## Jims_Girl

Thank you for the warm welcome :)
This is my second baby... My first is not such a baby anymore, she's 12 and already excited about a new baby in the family! This pregnancy feels very "first" though - it's been along time since I've been pregnant :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Jims_Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I really don't know how I've missed this thread!
> Please can I join you all? :)
> My names Kirsty and baby is due on 14th Feb....

AWESOME!!! That is the day before me!!! Another "Love" baby!! Welcome and CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is well - I hadnt gotten on since Thursday and I hadda read SOOOO many pages! Very tired today, but otherwise good. 
So sorry for the losses and bleeding had by some here :( hope to see you back in 1st trimester soon! 

xxx


----------



## jillypoop

Are there any of us apart from me that hasn't had their first scan yet? I'm still waiting for my scan date etc to come through...wish it'd hurry up! I want to start buying things! Not even heard from the midwife! 
I have got my NHS prescription exemption certificate thingy through today though :)

How's everyone feeling? Morning sickness stopped yet?


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congrats Jims_Girl!

Well I'm back. My little girl now has chickenpox so it's been an interesting weekend! My MS is now all but gone (thanks to eating rich tea biscuits before getting out of bed). I don't feel very pregnant at all actually!


----------



## mrsraggle

jillypoop said:


> Are there any of us apart from me that hasn't had their first scan yet? I'm still waiting for my scan date etc to come through...wish it'd hurry up! I want to start buying things! Not even heard from the midwife!
> I have got my NHS prescription exemption certificate thingy through today though :)
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Morning sickness stopped yet?

I've had a midwife booking in appointment but no scan until 20th July :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

mrsraggle said:


> jillypoop said:
> 
> 
> Are there any of us apart from me that hasn't had their first scan yet? I'm still waiting for my scan date etc to come through...wish it'd hurry up! I want to start buying things! Not even heard from the midwife!
> I have got my NHS prescription exemption certificate thingy through today though :)
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Morning sickness stopped yet?
> 
> I've had a midwife booking in appointment but no scan until 20th July :thumbup:Click to expand...

I haven't had a scan yet, it'll be on 2nd Aug. 3 weeks to go!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have been terribly hot today!! My AC is still broken, I was actually sick yesterday, and it is terribly, terribly hot inside my house today. It is about 95 degrees F inside of my house currently! I hope that my dad can fix it for me. I actually could eat some food today. 
Congrats on the scan JohnsPrincess
Welcome Jims_Girl
MrsRaggle, my LO had them a few weeks ago, I hope that they get better soon!!


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome to the new ladies!!! So excited to see the new scan photos too!! :)

Hey, here's a random tip I learned from a friend yesterday... thought I'd pass it along to anyone else who might be oogling over cute baby stuff online. As many of us know "crib bumpers", as adorable as they are, are unsafe for babies due to the risk of suffocation. I was disappointed about this because they look soooo cute, but it makes sense. Well, my friend just told me that make mesh breathable bumpers. Hooray!! Now I can go back to mentally decorating the nursery with the cute little details :) https://www.breathablebaby.com/


----------



## lilrojo

I have my first scan tomorrow.. so excited hope to see a perfect little baby and hb.. Its an early scan as i have had 2mc's.. hope this time is a charm.. :)


----------



## Jokerette

lilrojo said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow.. so excited hope to see a perfect little baby and hb.. Its an early scan as i have had 2mc's.. hope this time is a charm.. :)

good luck! very exciting!!!!! :) post photos :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks.. I feel so behing everyone else on here.. your all 8-9 weeks.. and im only almost 7.. haha..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol. 

I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!

I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!


----------



## TheRealMe

lilrojo said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow.. so excited hope to see a perfect little baby and hb.. Its an early scan as i have had 2mc's.. hope this time is a charm.. :)

Very excited for you! Good Luck! I also have my scan tomorrow and cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!

THAT'S GREAT NEWS!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURES NOW! :) Could you actually see s/he moving?


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi Everyone! 

Wow there is A LOT of catching up to do! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a TMI (Too Much Information) Type of question. I have never had hemorrhoids...so for those of you who do have had them....how do you know? For me it hurts when I do #2 but I am not constipated...does that mean I have them? And if I do...how do I fix it?

sorry for the super weird question :( hope someone can help!


----------



## Guppy051708

Anyone have any luck with the fetal heart Doppler? :shrug: 
I know it's still wicked early but I found my sons before now. I'm not concerned or anything like that but I just wanted to know if anyone was successful at finding baby's heartbeat?


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Anyone have any luck with the fetal heart Doppler? :shrug:
> I know it's still wicked early but I found my sons before now. I'm not concerned or anything like that but I just wanted to know if anyone was successful at finding baby's heartbeat?

I did at 9 weeks but i didn't try before then. I would think that 7 weeks is a bit soon...


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad your scan went well JP! Congrats on seeing the baby!!! :D <3


----------



## Jokerette

TheRealMe said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Wow there is A LOT of catching up to do! Hope everyone is doing well. I have a TMI (Too Much Information) Type of question. I have never had hemorrhoids...so for those of you who do have had them....how do you know? For me it hurts when I do #2 but I am not constipated...does that mean I have them? And if I do...how do I fix it?
> 
> sorry for the super weird question :( hope someone can help!

*The Real Me* hemorrhoids can be internal and external. They can both be painful obviously. the external ones you can see... it sort of looks like a skin tag or an extra fold of skin. yuck. I have had one in the past. painful! The best thing to do is to treat the root of the problem which is not straining too hard and possibly taking a stool softener. 

Since you have pain... Your doctors office could also take a look "inside" to see if you have internal ones or anal fissures. Signs of that could be blood in your stool. A friend of mine had that, not pregnant, and she used suppositories until it was all healed up and now she just takes extra precaution to be gentle when using the bathroom. Hemorrhoids really suck... but if you are uncomfortable try using Tucks moist wipes to wipe when you use the bathroom (i use one often because its so gentle and i dont want to get them again). Or try a warm sitz bath, a bath so shallow it doesn't go higher than your waist so it gets more blood flow to the area. And also try creams or gels to ease any itching or topical pain. Good luck :( :(


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Anyone have any luck with the fetal heart Doppler? :shrug:
> I know it's still wicked early but I found my sons before now. I'm not concerned or anything like that but I just wanted to know if anyone was successful at finding baby's heartbeat?

I plan on renting one but I havent yet... I am trying to hold out until 10-11 weeks so i wont be disappointed or scared. Also, since most rentals are done on a monthly basis I want to get the most use out of it :) I think 7 weeks would be too early


----------



## Jokerette

lilrojo said:


> Thanks.. I feel so behing everyone else on here.. your all 8-9 weeks.. and im only almost 7.. haha..

That's not a bad thing... you can ask all all your questions and see what you have in store for you!! :) Congrats on almost 7 weeks!! it goes by so fast already!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!
> 
> THAT'S GREAT NEWS!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURES NOW! :) Could you actually see s/he moving?Click to expand...

Yes! You could totally see baby moving!! It was soooo cute and funny! Arms and legs were moving around and body was wiggling! Dh asked, "Is that normal??" Hahahaha! 

Okay, okay, I'm just about to upload everything! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Glad your scan went well JP! Congrats on seeing the baby!!! :D <3

Thanks!


----------



## bababel

can i be added for the 16th please? :)


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!
> 
> THAT'S GREAT NEWS!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURES NOW! :) Could you actually see s/he moving?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You could totally see baby moving!! It was soooo cute and funny! Arms and legs were moving around and body was wiggling! Dh asked, "Is that normal??" Hahahaha!
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm just about to upload everything! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh i am so jealous but so happy for you! I would love to see our baby moving!!! We i guess we will get our time soon enough!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

2 weeks ago - 7+4

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1d930b3127ccefdc295af2cee00000030O08CbtGrJszag9vPgI/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Today - 9+4
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1d930b3127ccefdc2805aedb900000030O08CbtGrJszag9vPgI/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


----------



## Julia323

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!
> 
> THAT'S GREAT NEWS!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURES NOW! :) Could you actually see s/he moving?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You could totally see baby moving!! It was soooo cute and funny! Arms and legs were moving around and body was wiggling! Dh asked, "Is that normal??" Hahahaha!
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm just about to upload everything! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so jealous! I can't wait to have an ultrasound!! It sounds amazing to see little bub like that :)

I go to the midwife tomorrow, I'm hoping that we'll be able to hear a heartbeat but it's still a bit early.

I wanted to post this with ladies who would understand: I had boudoir photos done for hubby tonight. I'm not giving them to him until our 1 year anniversary which is in September, but I wanted to have them done before I'm totally round in the middle (because that's a totally different effect). Before the shoot I was completely having a breakdown over how much my body has changed and how I'm so NOT comfortable in my skin right now and thought this was a terrible idea. Turns out the photographer was amazing and did a great job and I can't wait to see the end results! Not *quite* pre-baby, and I really am starting to show so I had to do some serious sucking in and we did some creative posing, but I think (thanks to the photographer and her amazing confidence boosting skills) that they'll be great!

Edit: JohnsPrincss, I just caught your US photos as I posted, OMG YAY! SO CUTE!


----------



## Jokerette

Julia- that's awesome! I had professional boudoir photos done in the fall right before we started TTC and hubby LOVED them! Very tasteful yet sexy. And, we can remember forever how good we look! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Julia323 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!
> 
> THAT'S GREAT NEWS!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURES NOW! :) Could you actually see s/he moving?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You could totally see baby moving!! It was soooo cute and funny! Arms and legs were moving around and body was wiggling! Dh asked, "Is that normal??" Hahahaha!
> 
> Okay, okay, I'm just about to upload everything! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so jealous! I can't wait to have an ultrasound!! It sounds amazing to see little bub like that :)
> 
> I go to the midwife tomorrow, I'm hoping that we'll be able to hear a heartbeat but it's still a bit early.
> 
> I wanted to post this with ladies who would understand: I had boudoir photos done for hubby tonight. I'm not giving them to him until our 1 year anniversary which is in September, but I wanted to have them done before I'm totally round in the middle (because that's a totally different effect). Before the shoot I was completely having a breakdown over how much my body has changed and how I'm so NOT comfortable in my skin right now and thought this was a terrible idea. Turns out the photographer was amazing and did a great job and I can't wait to see the end results! Not *quite* pre-baby, and I really am starting to show so I had to do some serious sucking in and we did some creative posing, but I think (thanks to the photographer and her amazing confidence boosting skills) that they'll be great!
> 
> Edit: JohnsPrincss, I just caught your US photos as I posted, OMG YAY! SO CUTE!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I hope you can hear the heartbeat! I'm not sure when it's normal to hear? My ultrasound was transvaginal so I could see and hear it. But they said when I go back in 4 weeks it'll just be the regular on top of the tummy ultrasound and that we'll hear it then, on the outside, at 13 weeks. Good luck!!

Oooh! I've always wanted to get those photos taken! I just never did the research to find someone, lol. I'm sure he will LOVE them!


----------



## Julia323

Jokerette said:


> Julia- that's awesome! I had professional boudoir photos done in the fall right before we started TTC and hubby LOVED them! Very tasteful yet sexy. And, we can remember forever how good we look! LOL

I'm actually so excited to see how these turn out! I can't wait! I know I'm going to want to give them to him right away and not wait until our anniversary, but I think it'll be fun to give them to him when I'm actually showing, and the pictures are not. A fun reminder of what will come back post baby (I HOPE!)


----------



## kbkb

JohnsPrincess said:


> Like Junebugs, my MS just seems to be getting worse. I haven't thrown up yet but it's been real close. Yuck! I was hoping it would start to ease off as I'm going to California for 3 weeks on the 17th. Well...still have a week for that to happen!!
> 
> Excited though as today is my 2nd scan!! We'll set the correct dates today! I'm hoping baby was just curled up a bit more last time and will be stretched this time. I don't want to feel like I'm going backwards even though I know a few days doesn't matter much!!!

Mine too! Just seems to be getting worse :nope::cry:I threw up 3 times yesterday and I was lucky to be driven home from work by a very kind colleague. I literally crawled into bed in the evening...I was so optimistic after a relatively decent weekend (only threw up once),but Monday blues hit me real hard.


----------



## missmoomin

Hello Everyone 

I am due on February 19th - can you please add me to the list? 

awwwwwwww Valentine Baby's!!!


----------



## Jokerette

missmoomin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am due on February 19th - can you please add me to the list?
> 
> awwwwwwww Valentine Baby's!!!

Welcome! We have the same due date!


----------



## emmadaisy

jillypoop said:


> Are there any of us apart from me that hasn't had their first scan yet? I'm still waiting for my scan date etc to come through...wish it'd hurry up! I want to start buying things! Not even heard from the midwife!
> I have got my NHS prescription exemption certificate thingy through today though :)
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Morning sickness stopped yet?


Ive not had mine yet!! not even seen the mw yeet either not seeing her till 2 weeks today!!! I thought my last pregnancy went slow but this one is going even slower!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Girls i feel really sick, i did yesterday too. Guess the ms is hitting me now :-( I can't bear it!!! I can barely eat despite feeling hungry as when i do eat i can only manage a few mouthfuls then i feel so sick for hours. Im not actually being sick but starting to wonder if i would feel better if i was. I am so tired also that i can barely function. . . i just want to go to sleep and wake up in the second tri x


----------



## Josefin

My MS is gone and I'm soo happy about it:D 9w and 4d pregnant today and 3 weeks left until 12w scan:) It feels like this actually is gonna go well! OMG can't belive we are gonna get a baby in about 7 months!:D


----------



## kbkb

Jenny Penn said:


> Girls i feel really sick, i did yesterday too. Guess the ms is hitting me now :-( I can't bear it!!! I can barely eat despite feeling hungry as when i do eat i can only manage a few mouthfuls then i feel so sick for hours. Im not actually being sick but starting to wonder if i would feel better if i was. I am so tired also that i can barely function. . . i just want to go to sleep and wake up in the second tri x

Tell me about it! I'm sooo tired from the vomitting as well. My lunch just went in the toilet bowl. :cry: this is NOT the show i signed up for!


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :D

Add me please :)
I've had a few diff dates - 9,12 & 14 Feb, so put me down for the middle one. Hopefully will know more at 12wk scan. I did have an early scan and we got to hear heart beat which was so amazing and out of this world. This is are first, still havent got used the fear / excitement combo! Had no ms, but been v tired since day 1. 
Good luck every1 xxxxx


----------



## EngineerGirl

Welcome to the new ladies and yay for scans. So fun to see the pictures. Sorry to those whose ms is getting worse. Mine is holding constant at one to two episodes per day so far, a week into it.

I've been having right sided cramping for a while now and yesterday finally called in to my doctor. They set me up for a scan. I was so nervous. My DH was out of town so my mom came and sat in the waiting room for support. Thank God baby was in the right place and I even got to see his or her heart beating at 6+6. I am so grateful. I had both an external scan with the full bladder (ugh) to rule out an ectopic and transvaginal with the empty one to see baby. The doctor said I probably just felt the corpus luteus cyst rupturing.

At 6 weeks baby was such a tiny little dot, it's amazing to see the difference with the 7 week and later babies!


----------



## BabyAngelic

JohnsPrincess said:
 

> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!

Aw, your scan pics are beautiful. We share the same due date. I have my 12 week scan on the 29th of this month and I can't wait. This is such an exciting time :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

I love seeing scan pics! So fun to see the progression! Wish the printer hadn't been broken during our scan! >.< LOL But we have the memories of it, which is better than nothing. :D

Welcome to our new ladies! xo

Can't believe that in exactly 2 weeks, I'll (hopefully!) get to hear the heartbeat at the doctor's office. :D Then 2 days later, scan 2! :happydance: I'll be so relieved when that comes, because then I'll be just about to second tri. Woohoo!


----------



## mrsraggle

*JohnsPrincess *- changed your date. Cute scan photos!
*threebirds*, *bababel *and *missmoomin *- Welcome and Congrats!


----------



## Julia323

So I have my midwife appointment this afternoon. Hubby is coming along for this one. I really really hope we'll be able to hear the heartbeat, as that's about the only part of this I'm looking forward to. I hate blood work! LOL

I don't have an ultrasound until the end of next week (I'll be 12 weeks). Hubby can't come on the day that it's scheduled, so I'm trying to move it to the next day (12w1d) but they're IMPOSSIBlE to get a hold of! Yesterday their phone was "busy" (off the hook I bet!) ALL DAY!


----------



## hugs3409

Julia323 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!
> 
> THAT'S GREAT NEWS!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE THE PICTURES NOW! :) Could you actually see s/he moving?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome of you, I couldn't do it haha. You should have another set taken when you are like 8 months pg lol. ALOT of men think a pregnant women is sexy and irrasistable. I think he will like that too :)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## hugs3409

missmoomin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am due on February 19th - can you please add me to the list?
> 
> awwwwwwww Valentine Baby's!!!

Welcome meee tooooooooo :) same date haha :)


----------



## hugs3409

swanxxsong said:


> I love seeing scan pics! So fun to see the progression! Wish the printer hadn't been broken during our scan! >.< LOL But we have the memories of it, which is better than nothing. :D

I would have asked if I could take a picture of the screen with my phone camera lol


----------



## Junebugs

THEY ARE SO CUTE JOHNSPRINCESS!!!!! 

Oh my... last night was my worst night for nausea, i could not sleep all night long!! I was so sick it was waking me up. I feel a little better now but still not 100%


----------



## lilrojo

My scan is today.. and im so excited.. but super nervous.. just hope all will be perfect.. hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.. 

:)


----------



## babyclements

I thought I was getting over the morning sickness but got sick last night and feeling like crap today :( :( But thinking that when I feel like this the baby is doing good - so TRYING to stay positive!! Just wish I didnt have to be in work feeling like this! :( :( :( 
Hope everyone is starting to feel better! And if not we can hold in there for 3 more weeks!!! (I am holding on to the idea that it will be gone at 12wks)!

So when you all telling everyone????
We have told immediate family and closest friends, I am thinking at 10 weeks to announce :) - Apparently 10 weeks is the turning point and the MC rate drops significantly at that point. I have an appointment next week for bloods and stuff my doc will prob do another Ultra sound so thinking we might announce it after that :) :)


----------



## mumanddad

I have already told everyone i just couldnt keep quite


----------



## Junebugs

I was just thinking about that today. I think we are going to tell everyone by the end of this week (11 weeks).


----------



## VegtaBully

Our first appointment is next week, and we plan on telling the remaining people after that. Immediate family and some close friends already know.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

kbkb said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Like Junebugs, my MS just seems to be getting worse. I haven't thrown up yet but it's been real close. Yuck! I was hoping it would start to ease off as I'm going to California for 3 weeks on the 17th. Well...still have a week for that to happen!!
> 
> Excited though as today is my 2nd scan!! We'll set the correct dates today! I'm hoping baby was just curled up a bit more last time and will be stretched this time. I don't want to feel like I'm going backwards even though I know a few days doesn't matter much!!!
> 
> Mine too! Just seems to be getting worse :nope::cry:I threw up 3 times yesterday and I was lucky to be driven home from work by a very kind colleague. I literally crawled into bed in the evening...I was so optimistic after a relatively decent weekend (only threw up once),but Monday blues hit me real hard.Click to expand...

I'm feeling good so far today. But usually MS doesn't hit until later in the day. Yesterday it was horrible all day! I'm sorry yours was too!! :hugs: Hopefully it tapers off soon!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

missmoomin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am due on February 19th - can you please add me to the list?
> 
> awwwwwwww Valentine Baby's!!!

Welcome and Congrats!! That's my mom's birthday - Great day to be born!!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Had a scan yesterday and got dated 9 weeks 6 days! (Earlier than I thought I was) So my due date was changed to February 7, 2012 :) 
So today I am 10 weeks and officially a prune. I don't like prunes, but it feels so good to be this far along already. It seems like the weeks since I found out about the pregnancy have just flown by! I remember first seeing that BFP and wishing with all my might that I would go to sleep that night and wake up at 8 weeks (Not sure why 8 weeks.. I guess I felt like I could feel a little easier at 8 weeks) And now here I am at 10! 

Anyways, Just wanted to share my ultrasound pics from the scan yesterday. They aren't very clear but I love looking at them just the same.
 



Attached Files:







9+6 ultrasound (2).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8









9+6 ultrasound (3).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8









9+6 ultrasound.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JohnsPrincess

threebirds said:


> Hi everyone :D
> 
> Add me please :)
> I've had a few diff dates - 9,12 & 14 Feb, so put me down for the middle one. Hopefully will know more at 12wk scan. I did have an early scan and we got to hear heart beat which was so amazing and out of this world. This is are first, still havent got used the fear / excitement combo! Had no ms, but been v tired since day 1.
> Good luck every1 xxxxx

Welcome!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!!! Baby looked GREAT! Wiggling around, so cute! Heart rate was 168. They put me at 9+4 so I need to change my tickers (and my due date on the main page!) Due date is now, and will not change, 9 Feb! That's our anniversary. Lol.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and they said we'll be able to hear the hb from the outside then. No more scans until the sex one!
> 
> I've got to print out a few pictures and then upload everything so I'll be back with the pictures from 2 weeks ago and today!
> 
> Aw, your scan pics are beautiful. We share the same due date. I have my 12 week scan on the 29th of this month and I can't wait. This is such an exciting time :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I have to say, I agree! And yey for a due date buddy! It truly is so exciting! I always have in my head, "OMG, I'm pregnant!" But sometimes I'll think, "Yes, but that means there is a BABY INSIDE YOU!!" So cool!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mrsraggle said:


> *JohnsPrincess *- changed your date. Cute scan photos!
> *threebirds*, *bababel *and *missmoomin *- Welcome and Congrats!

Thanks!


----------



## MrsMM24

LILROJO - GL at your appt today!!! 

JOHNSP - YAY!!! Your appt went so well!

BABABEL - Your date is one day after mine. I don't expect to make the 15th however, this will be our "Love" baby...

JULIA - GL at your appt! I did the pics for my wife for our anny in Feb. Awesome idea.

MISSSMOOMIN - Welcome & CONGRATS!! The 19th still qualifies as a "Love" baby and not quite a leap year bean!

JENNY - I totally understand your feeling. I haven't thrown up, but have been sick and way too tired to even think sometimes, if I could sleep and wake in the middle of Aug 2nd Trim, that would be IDEAL!

THREEBIRDS - Welcome & CONGRATS!!!

BABYANG - Me too! My scan 12 wk scan is on the 29th (little earlier than ticker) my cycle is a little diff so they are keeping the LMP date for scans.

As for telling everyone... We told some family, and they respect our wishes not to tell everyone until we are a little further along. After the 12 week scan, we will hear our likelihood of MC and will likely tell everyone that weekend (also happens to be the family reunion!) I do not plan to tell work until the start of the 2nd Trim, just because I do not want to be taken out of important consideration and trainings that I am still able to complete. I am not showing really so it helps, if I begin to, I will have to tell earlier, until then i am looking at Aug 17th earliest....


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> THEY ARE SO CUTE JOHNSPRINCESS!!!!!
> 
> Oh my... last night was my worst night for nausea, i could not sleep all night long!! I was so sick it was waking me up. I feel a little better now but still not 100%

Thanks!!

Ugh, poor thing!!! Last night I was nauseous and hungry!! Went to bed feeling like CRAP. Woke up mostly hungry. There's a slight underlying bit of nausea, but nothing too horrible at the moment. Yesterday was my worst day thus far for feeling sick! Glad it was interrupted with a visit to see the baby!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lilrojo said:


> My scan is today.. and im so excited.. but super nervous.. just hope all will be perfect.. hope the rest of you ladies are doing well..
> 
> :)

Yey!!! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

xsarahxxannx said:


> Had a scan yesterday and got dated 9 weeks 6 days! (Earlier than I thought I was) So my due date was changed to February 7, 2012 :)
> So today I am 10 weeks and officially a prune. I don't like prunes, but it feels so good to be this far along already. It seems like the weeks since I found out about the pregnancy have just flown by! I remember first seeing that BFP and wishing with all my might that I would go to sleep that night and wake up at 8 weeks (Not sure why 8 weeks.. I guess I felt like I could feel a little easier at 8 weeks) And now here I am at 10!
> 
> Anyways, Just wanted to share my ultrasound pics from the scan yesterday. They aren't very clear but I love looking at them just the same.

Awe!! Great pictures!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So...I think I'm going to make the announcement today. We've seen baby 2 times and everything is going GREAT. At this point, anything could happen, true...but it could happen at ANY time. So I'm just going to think positively and let the world know! Dh has to tell his dad first. He was supposed to call him this morning, but didn't. Ugh. Hopefully he calls him at lunch time! THEN I can make my announcement.


----------



## Jokerette

xsarahxxannx said:


> Had a scan yesterday and got dated 9 weeks 6 days! (Earlier than I thought I was) So my due date was changed to February 7, 2012 :)
> So today I am 10 weeks and officially a prune. I don't like prunes, but it feels so good to be this far along already. It seems like the weeks since I found out about the pregnancy have just flown by! I remember first seeing that BFP and wishing with all my might that I would go to sleep that night and wake up at 8 weeks (Not sure why 8 weeks.. I guess I felt like I could feel a little easier at 8 weeks) And now here I am at 10!
> 
> Anyways, Just wanted to share my ultrasound pics from the scan yesterday. They aren't very clear but I love looking at them just the same.

Adorable!!!! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## dsnshne23

Good Morning Ladies! I have my second check up tomorrow and we get to hear the heart beat! Still not out of the woods yet but my fingers are still crossed! ;) And as much as I'm disliking the nausea I'm very thankful that I have symptoms I see them as a great sign! Welcome to the new members! Glad to have ya Best wishes to all with scans :D


----------



## KjConard

Has anyone else been experiencing headaches from all the hormones? If so, what have you been doing to get rid of them? I had headaches all last week that were almost mirgaines and then again on an off until I woke up today with a killer one. I am prone to headaches and do get migraines from time to time and know that Tylenol wont work to cure them. I've been drinking a lot of water but that isn't helping and neither is putting ice packs around my head. Any suggestions would be great! It's hard enough getting through the days with MS so adding in headaches is not fun!


----------



## TeQuiero

JohnsPrincess said:


> So...I think I'm going to make the announcement today. We've seen baby 2 times and everything is going GREAT. At this point, anything could happen, true...but it could happen at ANY time. So I'm just going to think positively and let the world know! Dh has to tell his dad first. He was supposed to call him this morning, but didn't. Ugh. Hopefully he calls him at lunch time! THEN I can make my announcement.

LOL yeah, I made my hubby call his mom to tell her right after we got our BFP so that I could tell my grandparents! He told her that he wasn't going to believe the test, but that I was making him tell her! :haha: He was sooooo funny about it, but my grandparents were soooo happy to hear that they were having another great-grandchild! 
I was trying to keep it between a few people, but then between feeling nauseous and such I couldn't hide it from my friends and family anymore!


----------



## TeQuiero

KjConard said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing headaches from all the hormones? If so, what have you been doing to get rid of them? I had headaches all last week that were almost mirgaines and then again on an off until I woke up today with a killer one. I am prone to headaches and do get migraines from time to time and know that Tylenol wont work to cure them. I've been drinking a lot of water but that isn't helping and neither is putting ice packs around my head. Any suggestions would be great! It's hard enough getting through the days with MS so adding in headaches is not fun!

I have had a lot of headaches and a lot of throbbing/stabbing pains across the back of my head. It has not been fun, and has hurt a lot!


----------



## Jokerette

I am feeling kind of guilty about the amount of people we have told, but we still havent told everyone. We have told *lots of friends*, but no family other than our parents and siblings. We both have about 10 aunts and uncles and tons of cousins so i have really been hesitant to start telling extended family yet because it will just spread everywhere and i dont want the whole world knowing yet. I hope they are not mad if they find out that we have told a bunch of our friends from the different circles of our life. :dohh:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing headaches from all the hormones? If so, what have you been doing to get rid of them? I had headaches all last week that were almost mirgaines and then again on an off until I woke up today with a killer one. I am prone to headaches and do get migraines from time to time and know that Tylenol wont work to cure them. I've been drinking a lot of water but that isn't helping and neither is putting ice packs around my head. Any suggestions would be great! It's hard enough getting through the days with MS so adding in headaches is not fun!

I've had lots of headaches. Yuck. I try drinking tons of water but usually I have to resort to Tylenol which barely works. I've heard Ginger helps. I haven't tried it though!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So...I think I'm going to make the announcement today. We've seen baby 2 times and everything is going GREAT. At this point, anything could happen, true...but it could happen at ANY time. So I'm just going to think positively and let the world know! Dh has to tell his dad first. He was supposed to call him this morning, but didn't. Ugh. Hopefully he calls him at lunch time! THEN I can make my announcement.
> 
> LOL yeah, I made my hubby call his mom to tell her right after we got our BFP so that I could tell my grandparents! He told her that he wasn't going to believe the test, but that I was making him tell her! :haha: He was sooooo funny about it, but my grandparents were soooo happy to hear that they were having another great-grandchild!
> I was trying to keep it between a few people, but then between feeling nauseous and such I couldn't hide it from my friends and family anymore!Click to expand...

:haha: He finally called his dad so I was able to go ahead and make the announcement on FB. I saw my Grandma was online so I FB IMd her and let her and my Papa know. Since they're at one of my aunts house, they told everyone there!


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> KjConard said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been experiencing headaches from all the hormones? If so, what have you been doing to get rid of them? I had headaches all last week that were almost mirgaines and then again on an off until I woke up today with a killer one. I am prone to headaches and do get migraines from time to time and know that Tylenol wont work to cure them. I've been drinking a lot of water but that isn't helping and neither is putting ice packs around my head. Any suggestions would be great! It's hard enough getting through the days with MS so adding in headaches is not fun!
> 
> I've had lots of headaches. Yuck. I try drinking tons of water but usually I have to resort to Tylenol which barely works. I've heard Ginger helps. I haven't tried it though!Click to expand...

Same here! staying hydrated helps a lot, and Tylenol... and rest if you can nap


----------



## sparklez

We've told close friends and family, scan is tomorrow so can finally tell my self employed clients then, seems like we've been waiting forever, will also tell extended family this week. Not telling my council employers for as long as possible as I would be out of a job :growlmad:

I've been getting headaches, agree with the keeping hydrated, cold flannel on head and lying in dark room all help, sometimes a bath too to distract me, think it's mainly tension headache due to the combo of baby worries, money stess and work stress.

yay for scan tomorrow :yipee: and rang midwife after reading the last few pages, she said hospital policy now that you don't need to drink loads just don't go for wee right before.


----------



## Junebugs

Everyone seems to be getting they're scans this week. I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow but i am not sure if he will want a scan or not? I hope so now, i really want to see our little bean!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Everyone seems to be getting they're scans this week. I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow but i am not sure if he will want a scan or not? I hope so now, i really want to see our little bean!!!!

I hope you do!!!


----------



## Diana5241

Welcome to all the new members! H&H 9 months to all of you :flower:

Finally started telling friends and family last night and it's been like a contact high to finally be able to share the news and hear everyone's reactions! I already feel so much love aimed at our LO and I can't help but think s/he feels it too... at least perhaps the baby can feel the joy in my heart!

Ahem - hoping the joy in my heart is out-weighing the waves of nausea that have been hanging around this week!!! :nope: Come on, 2nd Tri!!!


----------



## becstar

TeQuiero said:


> KjConard said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been experiencing headaches from all the hormones? If so, what have you been doing to get rid of them? I had headaches all last week that were almost mirgaines and then again on an off until I woke up today with a killer one. I am prone to headaches and do get migraines from time to time and know that Tylenol wont work to cure them. I've been drinking a lot of water but that isn't helping and neither is putting ice packs around my head. Any suggestions would be great! It's hard enough getting through the days with MS so adding in headaches is not fun!
> 
> I have had a lot of headaches and a lot of throbbing/stabbing pains across the back of my head. It has not been fun, and has hurt a lot!Click to expand...

I've had lots of headaches in the last week. Today I had to take some paracetamol, and an ice pack helped, but it's been no fun.

That 4head stuff has helped me in the past but it says on the site that the effects in pg are unknown... https://www.4headaches.co.uk/faq.ashx#8


----------



## Diana5241

sparklez said:


> rang midwife after reading the last few pages, she said hospital policy now that you don't need to drink loads just don't go for wee right before.

LUCKY!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So...I think I'm going to make the announcement today. We've seen baby 2 times and everything is going GREAT. At this point, anything could happen, true...but it could happen at ANY time. So I'm just going to think positively and let the world know! Dh has to tell his dad first. He was supposed to call him this morning, but didn't. Ugh. Hopefully he calls him at lunch time! THEN I can make my announcement.
> 
> LOL yeah, I made my hubby call his mom to tell her right after we got our BFP so that I could tell my grandparents! He told her that he wasn't going to believe the test, but that I was making him tell her! :haha: He was sooooo funny about it, but my grandparents were soooo happy to hear that they were having another great-grandchild!
> I was trying to keep it between a few people, but then between feeling nauseous and such I couldn't hide it from my friends and family anymore!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: He finally called his dad so I was able to go ahead and make the announcement on FB. I saw my Grandma was online so I FB IMd her and let her and my Papa know. Since they're at one of my aunts house, they told everyone there!Click to expand...

I love that your Grandma is on FB :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Diana5241 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So...I think I'm going to make the announcement today. We've seen baby 2 times and everything is going GREAT. At this point, anything could happen, true...but it could happen at ANY time. So I'm just going to think positively and let the world know! Dh has to tell his dad first. He was supposed to call him this morning, but didn't. Ugh. Hopefully he calls him at lunch time! THEN I can make my announcement.
> 
> LOL yeah, I made my hubby call his mom to tell her right after we got our BFP so that I could tell my grandparents! He told her that he wasn't going to believe the test, but that I was making him tell her! :haha: He was sooooo funny about it, but my grandparents were soooo happy to hear that they were having another great-grandchild!
> I was trying to keep it between a few people, but then between feeling nauseous and such I couldn't hide it from my friends and family anymore!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: He finally called his dad so I was able to go ahead and make the announcement on FB. I saw my Grandma was online so I FB IMd her and let her and my Papa know. Since they're at one of my aunts house, they told everyone there!Click to expand...
> 
> I love that your Grandma is on FB :)Click to expand...

LOL, I love it too! She's too funny. When she was learning to use it, it was daily laughs at the stuff she'd do. She's much better now!!


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to all the new members ~ Lovely to have you join us & congrats :baby:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Loving all the lovely scan pictures Girls :cloud9: Thanks for sharing them



Jims_Girl said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome :)
> This is my second baby... My first is not such a baby anymore, she's 12 and already excited about a new baby in the family! This pregnancy feels very "first" though - it's been along time since I've been pregnant :)

My 'baby' (firstborn) is now 18 years old! :haha:



jillypoop said:


> Are there any of us apart from me that hasn't had their first scan yet? I'm still waiting for my scan date etc to come through...wish it'd hurry up! I want to start buying things! Not even heard from the midwife!
> I have got my NHS prescription exemption certificate thingy through today though :)
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Morning sickness stopped yet?


Im waiting for my 12 week scan, but have a date :happydance: 4th August

Hope yours hurrys up :thumbup:

Oh & nope, morning sickness still going strong :wacko: How about you?



Guppy051708 said:


> Anyone have any luck with the fetal heart Doppler? :shrug:
> I know it's still wicked early but I found my sons before now. I'm not concerned or anything like that but I just wanted to know if anyone was successful at finding baby's heartbeat?

Not yet ~ Had a try a few nights back...But im sure its just still too early :winkwink: Might have another try at 10 weeks




JohnsPrincess said:


> I saw my Grandma was online so I FB IMd her and let her and my Papa know. Since they're at one of my aunts house, they told everyone there!

What a funky Grandma you have ~ Love it 

I certainly couldnt see my Grandma on the internet! :comp::haha:


----------



## Julia323

Well, another boring midwife appointment for me today. Urine sample, weight, blood pressure, etc. etc. etc. We went over what they'll do at my ultrasound next week, and had it moved a day further (so that Hubby can come!), and she said they'll do bloodwork then as well. 

As for a heartbeat, she says it's WAY too early to hear it, and didn't even want to bother. I feel bad for hubby because he worked last night and works again tonight and didn't sleep at all during the day because he was coming to this appointment hoping we could hear the heartbeat. *sigh*

She did say that my uterus is behind my pubic bone (without checking) and that's why we can't hear the heartbeat, but I had a nurse feel my uterus (and we could both feel it) at 8 weeks, so I found that a bit odd.

I'm really getting anxious now that I've had no actual PROOF that there's a live little baby in there. I'll be 12 weeks by my ultrasound, and that seems like a long way to go before even finding out if everything is actually okay!


----------



## becstar

I have heard my LO's heartbeat since 9 weeks but not every time. Some days it's just impossible - it's so small right now it can wriggle away easily! 

I know it's frustrating to wait but it's not long now. x


----------



## tiger

i have my scan at 3pm today :dance: (its nearly 10am here) :dance: so so excited :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> i have my scan at 3pm today :dance: (its nearly 10am here) :dance: so so excited :happydance:

Yey!!! :happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

tiger said:


> i have my scan at 3pm today :dance: (its nearly 10am here) :dance: so so excited :happydance:

Yay!! I am soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear how it all goes! :happydance:


----------



## amandad192

MW appointment today..excited to take out the new buggy...not excited that she'll be taking my blood.
I have very small hidden veins so it's very difficult to get blood out. When Liam was born...a surgeon had to make 10 attempts to get a line into my vein incase I needed anything in an emergency. I was left covered in bruises from collasped veins. Then when it came to using the line later because I needed a blood transfusion, they couldn't get anything flowing through it so had to do another one :(
So yep..I'm dreading seeing the mw today. 

Last night I had terrible heartburn. Didn't get that with Liam, I am CONVINCED I'm having a girl!

Tiger, how did your scan go?


----------



## kbkb

JohnsPrincess said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Like Junebugs, my MS just seems to be getting worse. I haven't thrown up yet but it's been real close. Yuck! I was hoping it would start to ease off as I'm going to California for 3 weeks on the 17th. Well...still have a week for that to happen!!
> 
> Excited though as today is my 2nd scan!! We'll set the correct dates today! I'm hoping baby was just curled up a bit more last time and will be stretched this time. I don't want to feel like I'm going backwards even though I know a few days doesn't matter much!!!
> 
> Mine too! Just seems to be getting worse :nope::cry:I threw up 3 times yesterday and I was lucky to be driven home from work by a very kind colleague. I literally crawled into bed in the evening...I was so optimistic after a relatively decent weekend (only threw up once),but Monday blues hit me real hard.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling good so far today. But usually MS doesn't hit until later in the day. Yesterday it was horrible all day! I'm sorry yours was too!! :hugs: Hopefully it tapers off soon!!Click to expand...

:hugs: hoping yours gets better too.

I just keep worrying about the little one inside...is she/he getting enough nutrition if i keep throwing up likethis?

Any ladies who have had children before this with bad MS, can you help? Would really appreciate any soothing words :nope:


----------



## emmadaisy

is this normal?

I dont remember ever experiencing this with charlie but got a really tight, only way i can describe it is stretching feeling in my tummy, Im only 7+4 but really worried as been so sick this time and starting to worry baby isnt there anymore :cry:


----------



## jillypoop

Argh why haven't I heard from MW yet?! Everyone else seems to have had loads of appointments and scans and I've got nothing :(
Getting a bit annoyed.I want to see my baby! And OH is desperate to see him/her too!


----------



## tiger

my scan went great :dance:
bub is measuring spot on for dates :dance: strong heartbeat that we even got to hear at 163bpm :dance: ill upload pics tomorrow (its 830pm here at the moment), but bean is mostly just that... a bean at the moment haha :haha: but you can see little arms and legs forming :happydance: so happy with how it went


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger- congrats!! So happy for you! Can't wait to see pics :)

Jillypoop- ugh I'm sorry so frustrating! I hope your MW calls you soon!!! FX!

Emmadaisy- I felt that and am still feeling it occasionally. I think it's your muscles and uterus preparing to make more room! Good luck :)


----------



## Jokerette

becstar said:


> I have heard my LO's heartbeat since 9 weeks but not every time. Some days it's just impossible - it's so small right now it can wriggle away easily!
> 
> I know it's frustrating to wait but it's not long now. x

Ooooh you're making me want to rent one so bad! I'm just so afraid I'll get freaked out if I can't find it! But if I do find it it would be such a treat :) :) our next ultrasound is at 11+3, in three weeks, but I'd love to try the Doppler at 10 weeks. Am I crazy?


----------



## GypsyGrl

I am due the 18th of February.


----------



## BabyAngelic

GypsyGrl said:


> I am due the 18th of February.

Congrats GypsyGrl. You are due on my wedding anniversary. It's an awesome date :winkwink:


----------



## amandad192

Saw MW. She took my blood. Was quite a struggle.
She tried my left arm first and F*CK it hurt!! She couldn't get into the vein properly and now I'm going to get a bruise. It hurt much more than it usually does!
So I told her she has one chance with my right arm and if it doesn't work she can just give me a card to go to the hospital and have it done. Luckily she managed to get it out that time though. I went quite faint afterwards and had to have some food an water.
OH had to push Liam home because my arms are SOOO sore!

But Oh well..I got myself a box of maltesers as a treat for being such a brave girl :D

Hows everyone feeling today?
x


----------



## amandad192

Jokerette said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> I have heard my LO's heartbeat since 9 weeks but not every time. Some days it's just impossible - it's so small right now it can wriggle away easily!
> 
> I know it's frustrating to wait but it's not long now. x
> 
> Ooooh you're making me want to rent one so bad! I'm just so afraid I'll get freaked out if I can't find it! But if I do find it it would be such a treat :) :) our next ultrasound is at 11+3, in three weeks, but I'd love to try the Doppler at 10 weeks. Am I crazy?Click to expand...

My MW reckons you can't hear it this early..and that at my 18 week appointment she will try but said even then it could be difficult to find.


----------



## sparklez

Just back from my scan need to go to work but just enough time to pop these on. Bean is doing really well was wiggling all over the plae, didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it on the screen and confirmed as 12+1. Only bad side EDD confirmed as 24th Jan I'm not a feb valentine anymore :nope:
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10









pic 2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## VegtaBully

amandad192 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> I have heard my LO's heartbeat since 9 weeks but not every time. Some days it's just impossible - it's so small right now it can wriggle away easily!
> 
> I know it's frustrating to wait but it's not long now. x
> 
> Ooooh you're making me want to rent one so bad! I'm just so afraid I'll get freaked out if I can't find it! But if I do find it it would be such a treat :) :) our next ultrasound is at 11+3, in three weeks, but I'd love to try the Doppler at 10 weeks. Am I crazy?Click to expand...
> 
> My MW reckons you can't hear it this early..and that at my 18 week appointment she will try but said even then it could be difficult to find.Click to expand...

I know a few people who've heard the hb with even home dopplers since around 9 weeks, and I've never heard of it being difficult by 18 weeks.


----------



## Jokerette

sparklez said:


> Just back from my scan need to go to work but just enough time to pop these on. Bean is doing really well was wiggling all over the plae, didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it on the screen and confirmed as 12+1. Only bad side EDD confirmed as 24th Jan I'm not a feb valentine anymore :nope:

oh what a cutie!!!! :)


----------



## mrsraggle

VegtaBully said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> I have heard my LO's heartbeat since 9 weeks but not every time. Some days it's just impossible - it's so small right now it can wriggle away easily!
> 
> I know it's frustrating to wait but it's not long now. x
> 
> Ooooh you're making me want to rent one so bad! I'm just so afraid I'll get freaked out if I can't find it! But if I do find it it would be such a treat :) :) our next ultrasound is at 11+3, in three weeks, but I'd love to try the Doppler at 10 weeks. Am I crazy?Click to expand...
> 
> My MW reckons you can't hear it this early..and that at my 18 week appointment she will try but said even then it could be difficult to find.Click to expand...
> 
> I know a few people who've heard the hb with even home dopplers since around 9 weeks, and I've never heard of it being difficult by 18 weeks.Click to expand...

When I was pregnant with Ellie my MW really struggled to find it at my 16 week appointment. I think it's just one of those things, sometimes they keep on wriggling away!


----------



## mrsraggle

sparklez said:


> Just back from my scan need to go to work but just enough time to pop these on. Bean is doing really well was wiggling all over the plae, didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it on the screen and confirmed as 12+1. Only bad side EDD confirmed as 24th Jan I'm not a feb valentine anymore :nope:

Gorgeous! You can be an honourary Valentine :thumbup:


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congrats *GypsyGrl*!


----------



## mumanddad

Uhoh baby brain has began i went to the docs today and its tomorrow hehe as if i was eager to have blood taken lol


Hope your all well.

Im very jealous i want me scan :( its still another 2 weeks


----------



## lilrojo

had my scan yesterday and all was great... hb was 124.. :)


----------



## Julia323

sparklez said:


> Just back from my scan need to go to work but just enough time to pop these on. Bean is doing really well was wiggling all over the plae, didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it on the screen and confirmed as 12+1. Only bad side EDD confirmed as 24th Jan I'm not a feb valentine anymore :nope:

Those pics are awesome! Makes me more anxious about wanting to see my LO!

Even if you're not due in Feb anymore you should still stick around with us! You were my only due date buddy, now I'll be all alone!


----------



## dsnshne23

Identical twins!!!! Trying to get pictures uploaded but it is not wanting to work lol will post asap ;) Feb 27th due date ;)


----------



## dsnshne23

C:\Users\dsnshne23\Desktop\twins.jpg


----------



## ellitigg

dsnshne23 said:


> Identical twins!!!! Trying to get pictures uploaded but it is not wanting to work lol will post asap ;) Feb 27th due date ;)

Oh wow! Congratulations :D They might end up being special identical twins born on leap day too if you're a couple of days late! Though I guess with twins you'll probably be early :thumbup:


----------



## dsnshne23

ellitigg said:


> dsnshne23 said:
> 
> 
> Identical twins!!!! Trying to get pictures uploaded but it is not wanting to work lol will post asap ;) Feb 27th due date ;)
> 
> Oh wow! Congratulations :D They might end up being special identical twins born on leap day too if you're a couple of days late! Though I guess with twins you'll probably be early :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know I was originally due Feb 29th I'm hoping they hold in! Be a lot cheaper to only get bday gifts every 4 years just think of the money I can save bwahahaha :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sparklez - Awesome scan pics!!! :happydance: I agree with MRSRAGGLE, you are most definitely honorary.

JUNEBUGS - FXD you get that scan today!

TIGER - Glad you had such an Awesome Appt....

AMANADA - That really sux that your appt had to cause you pain you will still have to wait to see your little bean...

GYPSY - Welcome & Congrats on that "Love" baby so close to V-day!

MUMANDDAD - GL tomorrow at your Actual appt! :haha:

LILROJO - I am glad to hear that your appt went wel and that you were able to hear such a healthy heartbeat!

DSNSHNE - AWESOME, Identical twins. Can't wait till you upload the pics. Speaking of Leap Year, what if... One was born on the 29th and the other a few mins behind on the 1st?? Just a thought. :haha: But it is true that twins are typically early so you should be ok.


----------



## painted_pony

Hello! I am due with my first baby on February 25th! That also happens to be my fathers birthday, so my entire family is excited.


----------



## cupcakepie

Hey girls!!

ive come to join --- im due Feb 14th!! Got my scan letter today for Aug 5th! Woohoo exciting times xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome PAINTED & CUPCAKE!!! and a huge CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sib85

Hiya all I'm due 26th feb and this will be my 2nd and have only just found out and haven't told anyone yet apart from u guys this site was so helpful when I was pregnant with my lg buddies welcome x


----------



## mrsraggle

Wow, *dsnshne23*, identical twins! How amazing!
*painted_pony, cupcakepie *and *sib85 *-welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Diana5241

Welcome and congratulations to all the new members!

I woke up feeling so positive today because after 11 hours of sleep, I FINALLY didn't feel like being sick... only to find out I'm completely constipated! To be honest, I'd rather take a little stomach trouble than nausea, but I'm running out and getting a stool softener ASAP. No fun!


----------



## Diana5241

MrsMM24 said:


> DSNSHNE - AWESOME, Identical twins. Can't wait till you upload the pics. Speaking of Leap Year, what if... One was born on the 29th and the other a few mins behind on the 1st?? Just a thought. :haha: But it is true that twins are typically early so you should be ok.

Twins born on different days! Love it!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

Congrats on twins! :dance:

Welcome newbies!

I am sick. :sick: :lol:


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!

It seems like I am gone for a few hours and we already have so many more new Valentines!
Sparkelz, you have to stay with us, we have already gotten attached!! :hugs:

I am ready for my air conditioning to work again, it is not fun coming home to a house that is 100 degrees! The part we need is going to be about $200. I got about 4 hours of sleep last night (or should I say this morning), we went to get something that is 4 hours out of state. So that equaled to 8 hours in a vehicle (which I don't mind), but I drank like 5 drinks (sodas and water, I know bad me, but I needed caffeine!) during that time..... needing a bathroom break did not hit me until we were already more than half of the way home, :haha: so I just held it for a little longer! But every bump made my bladder and uterus hurt!


I know that I am going to fall asleep very fast tonight! I am soooo ready for it to be August, cannot wait for a regular MW appt on the 3rd. I hope (and normally they do) that they will try to hear the heartbeat.... I am beyond ready to hear it!! :haha:


----------



## sparklez

mrsraggle said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Just back from my scan need to go to work but just enough time to pop these on. Bean is doing really well was wiggling all over the plae, didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it on the screen and confirmed as 12+1. Only bad side EDD confirmed as 24th Jan I'm not a feb valentine anymore :nope:
> 
> Gorgeous! You can be an honourary Valentine :thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance: so pleased you're not kicking me out lol, would love to stay with you guys for the long run:wohoo:

Congats dsnshne23, that's great news.

welcome everyone new H&H 9 months to everyone :hugs:

mumanddad totally sympathise, got my prescription exemption form back today with a note asking me to please sign it this time before sending back, oops:blush:


----------



## Becky2012

Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but this is my first message. I am almost 10 weeks pregnant with our first baby :cloud9: . 

I've had a tolerable nausea since week 6, but several days ago MS got so much worse! Gagging all the time! I have to carry a lemon around the house with me so that I can take regular sniffs :haha: It does help a bit...

I wanted to share my doppler experience. I managed to hear my baby's HB from 8.5 weeks! I bought a used doppler from ebay, and I picked the 2MHz one. These ones go a bit deeper than the 3Mhz ones, and the "beam" is more focused, so you can hear the baby earlier. Also these are good for those of us with a bit of a belly fat :D (or perhaps a retroverted uterus). So if any of you are planning to rent/buy one I recommend the 2Mhz ones. I have Babysonic.

Good luck to all! :hug:


----------



## Jokerette

dsnshne23 CONGRATS!!! When you upload the image go to the little paperclip symbol, not the pciture symbol and that should allow you to attach and upload the image from your computer. I cant wait to see your twin ultrasound photo!!!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Becky2012 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but this is my first message. I am almost 10 weeks pregnant with our first baby :cloud9: .
> 
> I've had a tolerable nausea since week 6, but several days ago MS got so much worse! Gagging all the time! I have to carry a lemon around the house with me so that I can take regular sniffs :haha: It does help a bit...
> 
> I wanted to share my doppler experience. I managed to hear my baby's HB from 8.5 weeks! I bought a used doppler from ebay, and I picked the 2MHz one. These ones go a bit deeper than the 3Mhz ones, and the "beam" is more focused, so you can hear the baby earlier. Also these are good for those of us with a bit of a belly fat :D (or perhaps a retroverted uterus). So if any of you are planning to rent/buy one I recommend the 2Mhz ones. I have Babysonic.
> 
> Good luck to all! :hug:

Thats so interesting... i had read that 3mHz was better for earlier... now I dont know what to do! :wacko: :)


----------



## Julia323

dsnshne23 Congratulations on the happy news! Twins are so exciting!

I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## hugs3409

Jokerette said:


> Becky2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread for a while now, but this is my first message. I am almost 10 weeks pregnant with our first baby :cloud9: .
> 
> I've had a tolerable nausea since week 6, but several days ago MS got so much worse! Gagging all the time! I have to carry a lemon around the house with me so that I can take regular sniffs :haha: It does help a bit...
> 
> I wanted to share my doppler experience. I managed to hear my baby's HB from 8.5 weeks! I bought a used doppler from ebay, and I picked the 2MHz one. These ones go a bit deeper than the 3Mhz ones, and the "beam" is more focused, so you can hear the baby earlier. Also these are good for those of us with a bit of a belly fat :D (or perhaps a retroverted uterus). So if any of you are planning to rent/buy one I recommend the 2Mhz ones. I have Babysonic.
> 
> Good luck to all! :hug:
> 
> Thats so interesting... i had read that 3mHz was better for earlier... now I dont know what to do! :wacko: :)Click to expand...

yes me too that is why I bought the 3 mhz one, hmmmmm

Congrats on twins, I have a slight feeling about them as well, but won't find out until Friday afternoon. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## geogem

amandad192 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well party went well, Blake really enjoyed himself and he got some great outdoor toys - a trampoline, slide, seesaw and swing so now when we play outside he will have plenty to keep him occupied rather than playing with things he shouldnt! lol
> 
> Please be super careful with the trampoline. My son broke his leg on it when he as 18 months old. He was the only one on it. Yes there was a net around, he didn't fall off, them bottom of the trampoline came up and he came down and bang buckle fracture in his leg.
> 
> When we went to the hospital, they said they see ALOT of buckle fractures in kids and neck and back injuries in adults. Needless to say we got rid of ours. We know a man who is paralyzed from jumping on a trampoline as well. He has 4 younger kids too :(
> 
> Just be SUPER careful.Click to expand...
> 
> When I was 16 I tried to fix our PC speakers but electricuted myself. We couldn't get the electric to come back on so had to wait a few hours for an electrician.
> Me and my 8 year old sister went outside to play on her trampoline. I was showing off and she tried to copy me..but fell, put her arm out to break her fall, but broke her arm. Her hand landed on the mat but the way she fell her arm just snapped in half.
> She'd always cry if she hurt herself, she was such a drama queen..so I told her to stop being so stupid..then I realised she was seriously hurt and called my mum. My sister was laying on the sofa with her elbow on a pillow and my mum holding her hand. My mum let go of her hand and the top part of her lower arm just flopped back. It was soo gross!!!
> 
> Liam has a little trampoline with a handle across it but I will NEVER buy him a big one for the garden!!Click to expand...

thanks ladies, it is one of the really small toddler trampolines and in all fairness he so small he doesnt weigh enough to even make it move very much but I will be super careful - we have a massive 16ft trampoline too which we were given for the older kids but i dont like that one and will never have it up - in fact we were talking about it the other day and looks like we are selling it.


----------



## geogem

hi there girls, 

still feeling strangley good! apart from being constantly tired but with working full time and 2 kids already to chase after I usually am anyway! 

still got over a week til my mw apointment and havent even got a scan booked yet and you ladies are all already having yours! being due the last sucks!! lol

we havent told anyone yet - i dont know how i have kept it a secret! but my sis and her oh start their fertility treatment next week so kinda dont want to take the light off them iykwim? kinda hoping me and my sis can be pregnant at the same time.x


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome new members and congrats!

and AHHHHHH TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Julia323

geogem said:


> kinda hoping me and my sis can be pregnant at the same time.x

My mom and my aunt were pregnant at the same time, I have a cousin born 3 months after me and we were always close growing up. I hope that works out for you, it would be so lovely!


----------



## tiger

congrats to the twins !!! how exciting , i thought i was having them, but just one little bean in there atm :haha:
here are some scan pics :dance:


----------



## TeQuiero

I have been sooooo sore the last few days, my bank hurts. And after my back is hurting it causes a tightening pain across my uterus.... I did not have this pain with either of the boys! Is anyone else having any kinds of pains like this?


----------



## EngineerGirl

Welcome to the new members and congrats to the prospective twin moms!

Love the ultrasound pics.

TeQuiero, haven't had the pain you described, just lots of cramping. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## MrsMM24

Cute pics TIGER!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Julia323 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> kinda hoping me and my sis can be pregnant at the same time.x
> 
> My mom and my aunt were pregnant at the same time, I have a cousin born 3 months after me and we were always close growing up. I hope that works out for you, it would be so lovely!Click to expand...

My sister-in-law and I were pregnant together this time and she was only a week and a half before me. I was devastated when she ended up having a MC :( but she is looking to start trying again real soon ao I hope she ends up not too far behind me! :) I would be sooo fun to have someone so close to share everything with, and our kids could be as close as we are :)


----------



## kbkb

sparklez said:


> Just back from my scan need to go to work but just enough time to pop these on. Bean is doing really well was wiggling all over the plae, didn't hear the heartbeat, just saw it on the screen and confirmed as 12+1. Only bad side EDD confirmed as 24th Jan I'm not a feb valentine anymore :nope:

That is a beautiful scan!!!! Congrats on crossing the 12 weeks danger mark safely.


----------



## kbkb

dsnshne23 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsnshne23 said:
> 
> 
> Identical twins!!!! Trying to get pictures uploaded but it is not wanting to work lol will post asap ;) Feb 27th due date ;)
> 
> Oh wow! Congratulations :D They might end up being special identical twins born on leap day too if you're a couple of days late! Though I guess with twins you'll probably be early :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I was originally due Feb 29th I'm hoping they hold in! Be a lot cheaper to only get bday gifts every 4 years just think of the money I can save bwahahaha :haha:Click to expand...

WOW! identical twins! fantastic :)


----------



## SaraAbi

Hi ladies, can I join you please?
I had a dating scan yesterday and found out I am 11wks today and due on 2/2/12! Had pre-e with Abi so hoping to give that a miss this time ;-) but everything seems to be going ok so far with normal bp at the mo so here's hoping!


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls ~ I wasnt on yesterday as it was my Grandads funeral

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:



tiger said:


> my scan went great :dance:
> bub is measuring spot on for dates :dance: strong heartbeat that we even got to hear at 163bpm :dance: ill upload pics tomorrow (its 830pm here at the moment), but bean is mostly just that... a bean at the moment haha :haha: but you can see little arms and legs forming :happydance: so happy with how it went

Aww ~ Thats great & love the pictures you just posted :cloud9:

How many scans do you get in Australia? Here in the Uk, the normal amount is 2...one at 12 weeks & one at 20 weeks :baby:


----------



## geogem

sorry to hear about your grandad hun, 

I would love twins!, hubby wouldnt tho! think he'd have a heartattack!! luckily i think this is just one!!

I am thinking its another boy! I feel so exactly the same as my other 2 so Im pretty sure! shame really because i would have loved a girl!


----------



## tiger

KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls ~ I wasnt on yesterday as it was my Grandads funeral
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> my scan went great :dance:
> bub is measuring spot on for dates :dance: strong heartbeat that we even got to hear at 163bpm :dance: ill upload pics tomorrow (its 830pm here at the moment), but bean is mostly just that... a bean at the moment haha :haha: but you can see little arms and legs forming :happydance: so happy with how it went
> 
> Aww ~ Thats great & love the pictures you just posted :cloud9:
> 
> How many scans do you get in Australia? Here in the Uk, the normal amount is 2...one at 12 weeks & one at 20 weeks :baby:Click to expand...

2 hear aswell.
one at 12 and 20 :D but i had to get mine earlier to check my dates as i have very irregular periods.


----------



## tiggertea

I am craving tim tams something shocking. Think I'm going to have to get some imported. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> I am craving tim tams something shocking. Think I'm going to have to get some imported. :haha:

Think Sainsburys sell them, do you have Sainsburys there? :shrug:


----------



## dsnshne23

MrsMM24 said:


> Sparklez - Awesome scan pics!!! :happydance: I agree with MRSRAGGLE, you are most definitely honorary.
> 
> JUNEBUGS - FXD you get that scan today!
> 
> TIGER - Glad you had such an Awesome Appt....
> 
> AMANADA - That really sux that your appt had to cause you pain you will still have to wait to see your little bean...
> 
> GYPSY - Welcome & Congrats on that "Love" baby so close to V-day!
> 
> MUMANDDAD - GL tomorrow at your Actual appt! :haha:
> 
> LILROJO - I am glad to hear that your appt went wel and that you were able to hear such a healthy heartbeat!
> 
> DSNSHNE - AWESOME, Identical twins. Can't wait till you upload the pics. Speaking of Leap Year, what if... One was born on the 29th and the other a few mins behind on the 1st?? Just a thought. :haha: But it is true that twins are typically early so you should be ok.

Funny you should say that b/c According to the ultrasound they are 2 days apart lol


----------



## dsnshne23

Jokerette said:


> dsnshne23 CONGRATS!!! When you upload the image go to the little paperclip symbol, not the pciture symbol and that should allow you to attach and upload the image from your computer. I cant wait to see your twin ultrasound photo!!!!! :)

Wish I woulda known that yesterday lol I got sick of trying will try again later today when I get home.


----------



## dsnshne23

Here is the ultrasound of both of them. It is the only one I uploaded from phone sorry. But I did however see that HB is 132 & 148 so by theory looking at boys but I hope that theory of 160 + being a girl is wrong B/c i don't want boys lol Kinda enjoying my fiance being outnumbered (cat/dog = female) lol this would make the house even like the brady bunch :haha: Congrats to the newcomers! And for those who got scans


----------



## Jokerette

dsnshne23 said:


> View attachment 235091
> 
> 
> Here is the ultrasound of both of them. It is the only one I uploaded from phone sorry. But I did however see that HB is 132 & 148 so by theory looking at boys but I hope that theory of 160 + being a girl is wrong B/c i don't want boys lol Kinda enjoying my fiance being outnumbered (cat/dog = female) lol this would make the house even like the brady bunch :haha: Congrats to the newcomers! And for those who got scans

Awwww! So cute!!


----------



## dsnshne23

"Due to the limited size of the mother's womb, multiple pregnancies are much less likely to carry to full term than single births, with twin pregnancies lasting only 37 weeks (3 weeks less than full term) on average"

Wikipedia lol so I'm barely a Feb baby by this standard lol


----------



## suzzle

dsnshne23 said:


> View attachment 235091
> 
> 
> Here is the ultrasound of both of them. It is the only one I uploaded from phone sorry. But I did however see that HB is 132 & 148 so by theory looking at boys but I hope that theory of 160 + being a girl is wrong B/c i don't want boys lol Kinda enjoying my fiance being outnumbered (cat/dog = female) lol this would make the house even like the brady bunch :haha: Congrats to the newcomers! And for those who got scans

Awwww sweet, love your pic! Just wanted to say I think the heart rate 'thing' applied after 20 weeks? I've been looking into it myself and I know how far away it seems until then!! I have my NT scan on 8/8 and that seems long enough :D


----------



## mrsraggle

*SaraAbi*, welcome and congrats!

Fab scan pics everyone!


----------



## dsnshne23

Thanks!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies, I'm so excited be 10 weeks today :happydance:. And to celebrate I'm off to watch Harry Potter tonight. I'm really sad that it's the last one and the magical adventure ends:cry:


----------



## tiggertea

KellyC75 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> I am craving tim tams something shocking. Think I'm going to have to get some imported. :haha:
> 
> Think Sainsburys sell them, do you have Sainsburys there? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep, but all the local ones stopped stocking them. :hissy: :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

OMG how cute is that twinny ultrasound?! :cloud9:


----------



## hugs3409

I love your ultrasound. OMG I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. All these scans, I am getting antsy lol, sooo sooo cute congrats


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome SARAABI & CONGRATS! :happydance:

DSNSHNE - I think that you have time with the HB, so hold out luck! The scan pic is just toooo cute! You will probably deliver at the very begining of Feb if not the last week of Jan! An Aquarius!


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1 :)
Im meant to be wrking (frm home). But im on the sofa stuffing yoghurt covered banana chips into my mouth and googling moses baskets lol. 10 wks today :) im now a prune! Still can't believe it.
My new symptom is a deadly sore lower back / tail bone.
xxx


----------



## threebirds

tiggertea said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> I am craving tim tams something shocking. Think I'm going to have to get some imported. :haha:
> 
> Think Sainsburys sell them, do you have Sainsburys there? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, but all the local ones stopped stocking them. :hissy: :lol:Click to expand...

What are tim tams?


----------



## tiggertea

Australian biscuits. No, that is too ordinary a description... delicacies is more accurate! :lol:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Awe, the twin scan is too cute!!! I love coming on and seeing more and more of us have the scans! Such fun!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Awww im loving the twin scan - my oh would love twin boys but i dont think i would cope.

First lot of bloods ticked off my list 6 tubes they took :( but loved how the midwife still remembers me from my first pregnancy and remembered my first address


----------



## KellyC75

I hate cooking dinner at the best of times ~ But at the moment its just evil :devil: :sick:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!

:rofl: That literally made me laugh out loud! :rofl:

I can just imagine it! :rofl:


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi Everyone

I have been reading but haven't posted in some time. I had my scan this week on Tuesday and I am now leaving my fertility specialist and will be going to the regular OB :( I got spoiled with scans! The scan went great! Everything looked perfect, the baby was super cute and looked like a little gummy bear. it had little arm and leg buds and was wiggling :D Nausia wise....I am doing alright...I mostly have it in the evenings. I even made dinner for the first time since I have been pregnant. We are going to see Harry Potter this weekend on Saturday! I am a huge fan and looking forward to it!

Loved all the scan pictures! they are really adorable! Hope everyone is hanging in there cant WAIT till the 12 week mark!


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!

LOL!!! He's lucky you didn't attack him with all the hormones going around! :haha:

So I definitely picked the wrong outfit for work today. My shirt is fairly close fitting and as the day goes on, my stomach bloat is becoming more and more noticeable. ::gah!:: I already put on a sweater to disguise but I can't wait to get home and put on a huge tshirt! Lesson learned!!!


----------



## geogem

JohnsPrincess said:


> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!

ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lol


----------



## swanxxsong

I am so tired today, I want to cry. I want to go home from work and take a nap, but that won't be happening as I have a busy evening ahead of me. Darn! >.<

Hope everyone else is doing well! xoxo


----------



## hugs3409

I never turn on the light either. I have a hard enough time sleeping, the light only wakes you back up and makes it even harder to go back to sleep. We have a door though and we close it when someone is in it lol, I do have a little light night in the bathroom so you can see without being waken up. thats too funny though.


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lol

Thankfully he didnt just start peeing standing up!!! :sick: :haha:



swanxxsong said:


> I am so tired today, I want to cry. I want to go home from work and take a nap, but that won't be happening as I have a busy evening ahead of me. Darn! >.<
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! xoxo

:hugs: Hope you get a good nights sleep once you finally get in your bed :sleep:


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!

HAHHAHA, That is so funny, i do the same thing i never turn the light on!


So i went to the Dr. yesterday and i got my next scan booked !!!! July 25th!!! YAY!! i am so happy, i will be 12 weeks by then. We also started telling family members yesterday.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!
> 
> :rofl: That literally made me laugh out loud! :rofl:
> 
> I can just imagine it! :rofl:Click to expand...

It scared me SO BADLY!! It was probably the last thing I was expecting to find when I thought he was sleeping soundly in bed, lol!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Diana5241 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!
> 
> LOL!!! He's lucky you didn't attack him with all the hormones going around! :haha:
> 
> So I definitely picked the wrong outfit for work today. My shirt is fairly close fitting and as the day goes on, my stomach bloat is becoming more and more noticeable. ::gah!:: I already put on a sweater to disguise but I can't wait to get home and put on a huge tshirt! Lesson learned!!!Click to expand...

I know, right!! I practically fell out of the door!! Lol

Awe! I'm glad I don't have to deal with that!! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!
> 
> ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lolClick to expand...

Hahahahahaha!! I know how he feels!! Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!
> 
> HAHHAHA, That is so funny, i do the same thing i never turn the light on!
> 
> 
> So i went to the Dr. yesterday and i got my next scan booked !!!! June 25th!!! YAY!! i am so happy, i will be 12 weeks by then. We also started telling family members yesterday.Click to expand...

Lol, our light in that area isn't too bright so I don't mind and once I've scoped the scene I usually close my eyes, LOL

July 25? Lol Awesome!!!!! How'd the family react??!


----------



## TeQuiero

JohnsPrincess said:


> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!

I can picture it... My DH doesn't ever wake up at night.... but I get up every night and a few times DS2 has scared the bageezus out of me! He is so quiet when he gets out of bed, so I will look at the thermostat and get a drink, then when I turn around he is standing there looking at me!! :shhh: I think that if it was DH i would just smack him on his arm for scaring me! lol :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!
> 
> I can picture it... My DH doesn't ever wake up at night.... but I get up every night and a few times DS2 has scared the bageezus out of me! He is so quiet when he gets out of bed, so I will look at the thermostat and get a drink, then when I turn around he is standing there looking at me!! :shhh: I think that if it was DH i would just smack him on his arm for scaring me! lol :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha!! What a stinker!!!


----------



## geogem

KellyC75 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lol
> 
> Thankfully he didnt just start peeing standing up!!! :sick: :haha:[/SIZEClick to expand...


ha ha, luckily it was after a night on the beer and the rule in my house is if he's had a drink he has a sit down wee!! too many years of cleaning up after him when he'd had a drink!! lol


----------



## TheRealMe

geogem said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lol
> 
> Thankfully he didnt just start peeing standing up!!! :sick: :haha:[/SIZEClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha, luckily it was after a night on the beer and the rule in my house is if he's had a drink he has a sit down wee!! too many years of cleaning up after him when he'd had a drink!! lolClick to expand...



hehe good rule :D


----------



## TeQuiero

geogem said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lol
> 
> Thankfully he didnt just start peeing standing up!!! :sick: :haha:[/SIZEClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha, luckily it was after a night on the beer and the rule in my house is if he's had a drink he has a sit down wee!! too many years of cleaning up after him when he'd had a drink!! lolClick to expand...



That is a really good rule!!! I guess that it is a lucky thing that it was a night that he had beer, otherwise it might have turned out bad! :wacko:
Think we are going for some pizza tonight or maybe mexican, depends on my cravings and what DH says he's in the mood for!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS THEREAL, on a great scan. I am sure that you are totally spoiled now from the MW, but it is good that all is well and you are moving forward.


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha, ive done this before but the other way round! i never put the light on and hubby literally jumped out of his skin! he had almost sat on my knee on the loo tho!! lol
> 
> Thankfully he didnt just start peeing standing up!!! :sick: :haha:[/SIZEClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha, luckily it was after a night on the beer and the rule in my house is if he's had a drink he has a sit down wee!! too many years of cleaning up after him when he'd had a drink!! lolClick to expand...




:rofl: Good plan :thumbup: My DH has done that a couple of times! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

So I dont like to speak too soon but..........

My nausea is so much better today & usually its awful in the morning :thumbup: Fingers crossed 

There is hope for all us :sick: ladies :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Well its my turn, I get to see my MW today and hopefully get my scan. Going at 1pm est, so I will update you all later, hopefully with pics. The reason I say hopefully is that one nurse said I would probably get another scan and another said no, the MW also said probably, but we shall see. I am Fx'd to get my scan today. Have a great day all. ttys


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> So I dont like to speak too soon but..........
> 
> My nausea is so much better today & usually its awful in the morning :thumbup: Fingers crossed
> 
> There is hope for all us :sick: ladies :hugs:

Well i am feeling a teeeeeeeeeeny bit better as well, I pray you're right!!! I am down 2kg and feel miserable. Hoping to put it back


----------



## tiggertea

Had my first appt with consultant this morning. External scan showed "something" but not clear. Opted for the "delightful" internal and saw my lovely little bean with beating heart. :cloud9:


----------



## hugs3409

tiggertea said:


> Had my first appt with consultant this morning. External scan showed "something" but not clear. Opted for the "delightful" internal and saw my lovely little bean with beating heart. :cloud9:

Congrats, its always great to finally see the HB, I am hoping to see mine today as well.


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck hugs! :dance:


----------



## dsnshne23

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So - sort of a funny story - last night (this morning...) around 230 am I knew my pup needed to go potty so I brought her downstairs and let her out. When we came back up to bed (pitch dark) I had to go potty, too. Now, our bathroom is in our bedroom but there's 2 parts to it - the part with the sinks and then the part with the toilet and shower. When I get up in the night I always turn on the light in the toilet part because I'm a huge baby and want to make sure there's no spiders! LOL So anyways, I go to turn on the light and right as I do that I TOUCH someone and hear "Lexi". LMAO! Dh had gotten up to go potty too. OMG ladies. I jumped, let out a little scream, and my heart was going so crazy I got a little dizzy!!! Darn boy! I was like, "Turn on the frickin' light next time so you don't give me a heart attack!!!!!" Ugh!
> 
> HAHHAHA, That is so funny, i do the same thing i never turn the light on!
> 
> 
> So i went to the Dr. yesterday and i got my next scan booked !!!! June 25th!!! YAY!! i am so happy, i will be 12 weeks by then. We also started telling family members yesterday.Click to expand...

So we go back in time for scans? I'm so confused lol j/k good luck with the scan.


----------



## dsnshne23

JohnsPrincess: I literally LMAO!! Great story neeeded the laugh this morning!
Diana5241: I know how you feel I can't even button my uniform at work luckily our shirt is long enough that it covers up my unbuttoned pants hehehe

Today has not been good thus far woke up Dry heaving :( Trying to hydrate now. Twins can be so evil I do not wish this kind of sickness on my worst enemy lol I invested in SeaBands yesterday and either I don't have them in the right spot or they just don't have enough juice to do the trick for my massive Nausea :( Still keeping them on and hoping moving them around now and then to try different spot. So glad it is Friday and I get to get off early today due to an appointment hehehe so less then 2 hours of work to go. Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are feeling much better then I am!


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies! :wave:
Sorry ive been MIA. I went to Bagor, Maine and stayed at my friends camp. It was a lot of fun with the babies!

Ive had MS 6x so far and it started exactly on the day i turned 7 weeks! Ive been taking the B6 and all that. Ive also been trying to take the prenatal at a different time of day to see if that was the cause, but its not :dohh: sorta wish it was bc it would be an easy fix, but it wasnt. Its funny how different each pregnancy can be! I NEVER had MS with my son but im only 8 weeks and ive already had it 6x with this one!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck today HUGS, can't wait to see scan pics!!


----------



## Guppy051708

The MW is setting up an early ultrasound for me :dance: i should know by tonight when it is :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Can't wait to hear how all those drs appointments go!! 

I am 10 weeks today, SOOOOOOOOO happy that I am 1/4 of the way done! hehehehehe


----------



## tiggertea

Photo is sh1t. I don't care. It's MY little ball of fuzz and that's all that matters! :cloud9:
Plus I was keen to have the be-condom-ed poking device removed from my nether regions as quickly as possible so didn't dare ask for a better one. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







photo(8).jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TeQuiero

tiggertea said:


> Photo is sh1t. I don't care. It's MY little ball of fuzz and that's all that matters! :cloud9:
> Plus I was keen to have the be-condom-ed poking device removed from my nether regions as quickly as possible so didn't dare ask for a better one. :coffee:

Did they change your EDD at all?


----------



## tiggertea

No, as Doc quite rightly pointed out, inaccuracies when measuring of as little as 1mm can mean the difference of a couple of days at this stage so dates won't officially change til I'm still measuring small at my 12 week appt. Thank goodness, putting me back by a week would just be depressing (and wrong since I know exactly when I ov'd etc! :lol:)


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww :cloud9: your LO is adorable <3 Congrats on the scan! i have scan envy :haha:

Happy 10 weeks TeQuiero! You seem so much further along! lol even though its only a 2 week difference, it does seem a lot more than my 8 weeks! lol


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello Everyone! I am sooo excited because I am FINALLY an olive today :D 9 Weeks!!!! To tell you the truth my nausea is getting a bit better as well. I mostly have it in the evenings...although I still have it, its not a intense as before! I have my fingers crossed :D
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TheRealMe

KellyC75 said:


> So I dont like to speak too soon but..........
> 
> My nausea is so much better today & usually its awful in the morning :thumbup: Fingers crossed
> 
> There is hope for all us :sick: ladies :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

TheRealMe said:


> Hello Everyone! I am sooo excited because I am FINALLY an olive today :D 9 Weeks!!!! To tell you the truth my nausea is getting a bit better as well. I mostly have it in the evenings...although I still have it, its not a intense as before! I have my fingers crossed :D
> Have a great weekend everyone!

yey to being an olive! :yipee:

Glad your nausea is wearing off too :thumbup: Lets hope it continues that way for us


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats nice to hear the nasea is wearing off! I hope that means mine will soon lol

Tomorrow is the dreaded 8+3 (when i MCed our first baby). I can't wait to be done with this week! Given all the MS ive been having, im sure this baby is fine, but just hate this particular week because of the MC!

Im still waiting on the call back from my MW about when my scan will be. I can't wait to find out if there is one (or more) in there!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Alrighty, I'll be heading to St Louis tomorrow because Sunday I'm flying to LA with some family. I'll pretty much be gone for 3 weeks (not looking forward to That). I'm not sure how our internet access will be there so I just wanted to check in before leaving so that no one worried if I'm not on here FOREVER. Lol Hopefully we'll have internet in our hotel room but Long days are planned so I still probably won't be on every day!!


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> Alrighty, I'll be heading to St Louis tomorrow because Sunday I'm flying to LA with some family. I'll pretty much be gone for 3 weeks (not looking forward to That). I'm not sure how our internet access will be there so I just wanted to check in before leaving so that no one worried if I'm not on here FOREVER. Lol Hopefully we'll have internet in our hotel room but Long days are planned so I still probably won't be on every day!!


Have a great time :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

Have a wonderful time JohnsPrincess! Just think, when you come back you'll be in the 2nd trimester!! :wohoo:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> Thats nice to hear the nasea is wearing off! I hope that means mine will soon lol
> 
> Tomorrow is the dreaded 8+3 (when i MCed our first baby). I can't wait to be done with this week! Given all the MS ive been having, im sure this baby is fine, but just hate this particular week because of the MC!
> 
> Im still waiting on the call back from my MW about when my scan will be. I can't wait to find out if there is one (or more) in there!

Well, my friend's ob said, "The sicker you are, the stronger the baby." so feel happy!


----------



## jillypoop

Argh I'm feeling so rough today. Kind of similar to a hangover :S
I'm not working at the minute but I sometimes work at my friends rock club which my OH also DJs at. I agreed to work tonight from 7.30pm til about 4am which I'm usually fine with but it's 20 past 6 and I'm already struggling to stay awake! To make things even better
I'm going to Birmingham at 8am tomorrow. Can't not work as it's so late notice and they're not aware I'm pregnant yet.
It's gonna be a loooooong night. Think of me sat freezing my bum when you're all cosy in bed tonight!

:( 
Hope everyones ok and looking forward to a nice weekend :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I am a SAHM, but even i love fridays bc that means i can hog the dh to myself! :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I know exactly how you feel!! Sundays are my favorite day, that is the only day that DH takes off from work.


----------



## EngineerGirl

For all you ladies whose MS is getting better, that's awesome. Since I'm due the end of Feb mine is in the "getting worse" stage. Either that or the new prenatal isn't helping... I was getting sick once a day, then twice, now it's more like 3 or 4 times. It could be much worse, of course. So if you're still feeling rough, I'm with you!

So great to see the new scan pics.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ :hugs:


----------



## Diana5241

Can I just say - I love DH.
We have 2 extra bedrooms right now: one is an office and one is a guest room... Came home from work today to find that DH has moved the office items into the guest room so that we have space for the nursery!! It was just so cute to see him really excited about planning for the baby. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

EngineerGirl, my nausea has not been as bad, but I have gotten headaches that in turn make me really sick.

Diana, that is so sweet! I bet it was really great to come in an see that!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Diana, that is incredibly sweet of your DH :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Diana5241 said:


> Can I just say - I love DH.
> We have 2 extra bedrooms right now: one is an office and one is a guest room... Came home from work today to find that DH has moved the office items into the guest room so that we have space for the nursery!! It was just so cute to see him really excited about planning for the baby. :)

Aww ~ :cloud9:


----------



## TheRealMe

JohnsPrincess said:


> Alrighty, I'll be heading to St Louis tomorrow because Sunday I'm flying to LA with some family. I'll pretty much be gone for 3 weeks (not looking forward to That). I'm not sure how our internet access will be there so I just wanted to check in before leaving so that no one worried if I'm not on here FOREVER. Lol Hopefully we'll have internet in our hotel room but Long days are planned so I still probably won't be on every day!!

Have a great time! Thats funny because I am going to LA as well but just for next weekend :) Enjoy your trip


----------



## Julia323

Diana5241 said:


> Can I just say - I love DH.
> We have 2 extra bedrooms right now: one is an office and one is a guest room... Came home from work today to find that DH has moved the office items into the guest room so that we have space for the nursery!! It was just so cute to see him really excited about planning for the baby. :)

SO CUTE!

Our nursery is still full of unpacked boxes and junk. It's got a lot of work to be done before it can become the nursery. We've got to take down the plaster to re-wire and insulate (doing both front bedrooms), then dry wall, then paint, THEN to the decorating. *sigh*


----------



## hugs3409

Please take me off the list. 
They first told me I was just shy of 9 wks going by my last AF date. Then they did an exam and told me to wait so I can get an ultrasound. When we went in for the ultrasound the midwife told the doctor that I was only measuring at 8wks. Well there went my world, the ultrasound showed a great sac, but a baby that had no heartbeat. It had stopped growing at about 8 wks. I dont know if it ever had a heartbeat or not, but today it didn't. She said it was something that no matter what we did or didn't do it would not have made a difference. She said most likely something was wrong with the baby and thats why it stopped growing. So now I was faced with 3 choices. 
1. let it terminate on its own ( who knows when that would actually happen)
2. take a few pills and within 6-24 hours it would be gone. 
3. go to the OR for a d&c

I chose the pills as I am not too into getting operated on and I don't think I can sit and wait to expel my baby by just letting it takes its course. Now I am thinking I should have chosen the d&c, it would have been over already and here I have to sit and figure out when to insert these pills and wait for it to happen. 

did this happen to anyone? Did I make the right decision. I am so lost and hurt. I am not even sure where to post this for more answers and exposure. 

I wish all you ladies a wonderful rest of your pregnancy. Sorry I had to be the downer to your thread. I will be lingering, but not posting much. thanks for listening.


----------



## Guppy051708

hugs3409- i am so sorry that you are going through this hun :hugs: my heart breaks for you :flow:
I miscarried our first baby, but thankfully i didn't know the baby died (baby died around 6+3 and i MCed at 8+3). I am actually really glad i didn't even have an early scan done bc then i would be dreading the time that the baby would expel. So i had no knowledge until the day i actually MCed.

Personally, I would have waited for things to happen on their own, however, i totally get where you are coming from since you already now your LO has passed :hugs: i think you made the right choice. I know ppl who have had D&Cs before and they said it was a horrible experience. I think its always going to be terrible, dealing with a loss, but i know a gal who had natural MCs and D&Cs and she said the D&C was much worse. So i think you made a good choice with the pill. And the good news is that its the weekend so im sure that will be helpful (since most ppl dont work on weekends and whatnot). 

I am so terribly sorry. Ill be saying a prayer for you hun :flow:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks hun I appreciate it. I actually have not inserted the pills yet as they told me not to do it at night as I might be up all night with cramping etc... I posted in the ttc after loss also and a girl said that she used the pills also, but she didn't find out until 16 wks and her baby died at 8 wks, so she didn't naturally miscarry. I don't think that I could hold on that long just waiting, ya know. I think I will wait until Monday morning if nothing starts by then, then use the pills. I am a SAHM, so I don't have to go anywhere either. thanks again :hugs: sorry you had this loss too :(

Good luck with your new LO :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun. If you need anything at all feel free to inbox me! I see you are in the states, correct? If you txt at all i can give you my cell so you have some support and whatnot (if you need/want it) but no pressure. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Hugs3409- I am sorry sorry for your lost. I too had a miscarriage back in January. I took the pills, i could not handle waiting for a natural miscarriage knowing there was nothing alive. The pill for myself was the worst mistake i had ever made. It was very painful but i expected that, i was not upset about that. I ended up having left over placenta and no Dr. wanted to do the D&C after i took the pill. I ended up actively bleeding for over a month and making about 6 trips to the hospital before i found a dr that would finally listen to me and do the d&c. After i had the surgery done she wanted to congratulate me for holding my ground because i had the start of an infection going on and that could of damaged the chances of me ever having children again.

I am not saying not to take the pill because i felt the same way as you, i wanted to be at home and I thought it would be better for me then the d&c. I just did not know that there is about a 10-15% chance of having left over tissue and because your uterus is so soft there is a higher risk if you need to have a d&c after to get the tissue out. Just make sure you understand there is risk for both.

Please understand only you know what is best for you and i am not trying to talk you out of anything, i just wanted to give you my experience. Just because that happened to me it does not me it will happen to you.


----------



## KellyC75

Hugs3409 I am truly so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Hugs3409, oh I am so so sorry :( :( that is such terribly sad news :(


----------



## tiggertea

Hugs - I am so sorry for your loss. No words I have can make you feel better so sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Im so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

hugs3409 I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the kind words from you all. 

Junebug - thats a scary story, I am really sorry that happened to you. I have been reading about both d&c and the pills and it seems d&c is alot worse, but I guess in some cases not. I am going to hope that won't be the case with me. 

I will probably wait until Monday morning as I have a busy weekend and don't want to mess it up. Its already hard as I don't want to do it. and I keep thinking of difference scenarios to get out of it. Like, what if even though my AF dates were right that my body is so messed up still from having IUD removed in February that when I first tested I got super faints even though technically my AF was late. And what if the bleeding I experienced early on was the IB, just later then those stupid calendars tell you and I really am only about 7 wks, even though the sac measured close to 9wks and that is why there was not a heartbeat, it was too early. I know I am kidding myself, but really what if?

Anyway, please get back to the happy talk, I don't want to down on you guys anymore. I have another thread in TTC after loss and I will continue there. thanks again all :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hugs3409 i am so sorry for your loss :hug:

I went for my scan today and got to hear a healthy heartbeat of 176bpm :cloud9:

I am slightly worried still as since this am when i use the bathroom and wipe i have some old blood mixed in with my cm (tiny amount) Could this just be from implantation? Anyone else had this in the pregnancies? 

Anyway back to the positive, here are my pics :cloud9:


----------



## hugs3409

Cute pics, congrats to you. spotting is normal, as long as your not "bleeding" like Af


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely pics JennyPenn ~ The 2nd one really shows how ickle the LO is! :baby:


----------



## Guppy051708

Jenny, spotting is perfectly normal as long as you aren't bleeding and going through more than one pad per hour. I had spotting with my son the day my AF was due and again at 7-8 weeks.


----------



## _dreamer_

Jenny Penn said:


> Hugs3409 i am so sorry for your loss :hug:
> 
> I went for my scan today and got to hear a healthy heartbeat of 176bpm :cloud9:
> 
> I am slightly worried still as since this am when i use the bathroom and wipe i have some old blood mixed in with my cm (tiny amount) Could this just be from implantation? Anyone else had this in the pregnancies?
> 
> Anyway back to the positive, here are my pics :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 235928
> 
> 
> View attachment 235929

congrats on the scan piccies and healthy heartbeat. i also had brown blood mixed with my cm for about 5 days, was worried so contacted doctor and had an emergency scan and everything was fine. they saw no reason for this, like the others say it can be normal through pregnancy. my doctor said some women bleed/spot at 4,8,12 weeks etc when they would have had their periods had they not gotten pregnant x


----------



## rj84

hi everyone! 
I'm due 28th feb, first pg, quite nervous as had very few symptoms! hows everyone doing?


----------



## geogem

hi rj84 congrats and welcome - I have never had many symptoms during pregnancy apart from fatigue and this is my third and going the same way. I can only say think of yourself as lucky!lol

lets hope you stay feeling pretty good!


----------



## geogem

can i just ask too? your tickers says that you are 8+1 but you are due the day before me and I am only 7+3


----------



## Jenny Penn

Thanks for all the comments ladies! I've not had anymore bloody cm so thats great, FX i have no more *praying* Im still on cloud 9 after my scan  x


----------



## rj84

My official due date is 24th feb but I had a 32 CD so I ovulated later so I'm expecting to be put back a few days when i have my scan!


----------



## sparklez

Hugs so sorry for your loss, think you're doing totally the right thing by not rushing into it and taking a few days to decide what's best, and wish you luck with TTC when you're ready.

Well the buying has commenced! Bought a few cloth nappies when the scan came back fine and they came in post this morning. Then on way home saw an ad in the shop- someone selling baby things so just nipped round and now own: moses basket with covers and stand, baby carrier, door bouncer, activity table, baby walker, 2 all-in-one suits and loads of pram toys!!! Oops, talk about impulse buy :) but was all at great price and will save us buying things in the run up to Chistmas (that's my excuse!!). Is so lovely to go into the room that will be the nursery and see the moses basket waiting.


----------



## Guppy051708

rj84 said:


> My official due date is 24th feb but I had a 32 CD so I ovulated later so I'm expecting to be put back a few days when i have my scan!

Thats sorta my situation, but if you know when you ov. that is way more accurate. I havn't had an early scan yet, but even when i do they will likely go by my ovulation date (which isn't until CD 22 on a 32 day cycle) since i knew it and all. If i went by LMP i would be due Feb 14th, but i ov. way later than CD 14.


----------



## sparklez

Welcome rj84, I have a long cycle too so figured I was going to be due Feb as I knew my ov date but now I've had scan my EDD is a day before what was predicted from LMP so you could be further than you think.


----------



## geogem

ahhh that'll be why then!! lol confused me a little


----------



## KellyC75

rj84 said:


> hi everyone!
> I'm due 28th feb, first pg, quite nervous as had very few symptoms! hows everyone doing?

:wave: Welcome & try not to worry about the lack of symptoms ~ Make the most of it ~ Because im sure they'll be plenty on there way to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> Welcome rj84, I have a long cycle too so figured I was going to be due Feb as I knew my ov date but now I've had scan my EDD is a day before what was predicted from LMP so you could be further than you think.

yeah. Some ppl are like me and have super long cycles but super short LP. Others have short cycles and long LP and just about any other combination you can think of. So you never really can know unless you chart and stuff.


So we adopted a kitty! Well he is about 6 years old and the friendliest cat ever! He loves to be petted and purrs all the time. Isaiah just loves him. He giggles everytime he pets Cliff (Cliff is the name of the cat). Cliff is a long haired orange cat. So much easier than a dog :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> So we adopted a kitty! Well he is about 6 years old and the friendliest cat ever! He loves to be petted and purrs all the time. Isaiah just loves him. He giggles everytime he pets Cliff (Cliff is the name of the cat). Cliff is a long haired orange cat. So much easier than a dog :haha:

Aww ~ :cloud9: I love cats too

Have owned 4 cats & 2 dogs ~ But sadly only have one doggy left now :cry:

Do you have any pics? :shrug:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Welcome rj84, I have a long cycle too so figured I was going to be due Feb as I knew my ov date but now I've had scan my EDD is a day before what was predicted from LMP so you could be further than you think.
> 
> yeah. Some ppl are like me and have super long cycles but super short LP. Others have short cycles and long LP and just about any other combination you can think of. So you never really can know unless you chart and stuff.
> 
> 
> So we adopted a kitty! Well he is about 6 years old and the friendliest cat ever! He loves to be petted and purrs all the time. Isaiah just loves him. He giggles everytime he pets Cliff (Cliff is the name of the cat). Cliff is a long haired orange cat. So much easier than a dog :haha:Click to expand...

Awwwww!! Yes, pictures!! I LOVE kitties! Okay, I love doggies, too. LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks for all the trip well wishes! First leg of the journey is done. Dh drove me from Little Rock to St Louis today. We're staying with his aunt and cousins (who I'm going to LA with) tonight. Tomorrow morning he heads home and we hop on the plane. Blah. 

In baby news...I *think* that ms may be subsiding. Is that normal for around 10 weeks?? Up until yesterday I felt horrible pretty much all day, every day. Yesterday I felt okay in the morning and crappy in the evening. So far today I feel pretty good. Not 100% but no where near what I've been feeling! I hope baby is okay still!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Sounds perfectly normal to me. It usually starts to taper off sometime near the end of the 1st trimester, so i say its good! Some women do so sooner, others not until later...sadly some have it the entire time (but not most) :thumbup:

Here are some pics of Isaiah and the new cat (Cliff). Cliff is impressibly tolerable of the LO. He doesn't flinch or bat at isaiah at all, even when he touches his nose!


----------



## Jokerette

I had the worst time sleeping last night, tossing and turning. I am trying to practice sleeping on my left side and not my back or stomach... but it is hard! Hubby got me a pregnancy pillow today. It is candy cane shaped... so i hope to prop that behind my back tonight and between my legs. I'm so tired... so its off to bed! Sweet dreams everyone! Hope everyone is doing well :)

When I wake up in the morning, baby will be an OLIVE!! :) :)


----------



## Julia323

I bought maternity clothes today! I officially need them. None of my pre-pregnancy pants fit.


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> Thanks for all the trip well wishes! First leg of the journey is done. Dh drove me from Little Rock to St Louis today. We're staying with his aunt and cousins (who I'm going to LA with) tonight. Tomorrow morning he heads home and we hop on the plane. Blah.
> 
> In baby news...I *think* that ms may be subsiding. Is that normal for around 10 weeks?? Up until yesterday I felt horrible pretty much all day, every day. Yesterday I felt okay in the morning and crappy in the evening. So far today I feel pretty good. Not 100% but no where near what I've been feeling! I hope baby is okay still!!

I'm right there with you and MS has definitely subsided. All last week was miserable, but the past 3 days I've actually had some appetite and energy! :happydance: I'm trying to enjoy it because I doubt I'm out of the woods completely, yet... but it sure is nice!


----------



## Diana5241

Julia323 said:


> I bought maternity clothes today! I officially need them. None of my pre-pregnancy pants fit.

Me too! Just a couple pairs of pants - the tops are still way too big for my bloat bump - but the pants are unbelievably comfortable! I also went to the regular shops and bought some longer, flowy tops to help hide when I close my non-mat pants with a hair tie ;)


----------



## amandad192

Aww Guppy those pics are so cute, Your new kitty is adorable and of course so is Isaiah.

My avatar is a few months old but that is Liam with one of our cats. Liam loves our cats.

He didn't get along very well with our adult female when she was pregnant though. Hormones and an annoying toddler= a couple of scratches accross the face.

These are our cats
 



Attached Files:







100_0426.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









100_1968.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> In baby news...I *think* that ms may be subsiding. Is that normal for around 10 weeks?? Up until yesterday I felt horrible pretty much all day, every day. Yesterday I felt okay in the morning and crappy in the evening. So far today I feel pretty good. Not 100% but no where near what I've been feeling! I hope baby is okay still!!

Good luck in LA :coolio:

My MS has worn off too :yipee: Certain things can still make me gag, but the constant nausea has gone :wohoo: Make the most of it :winkwink:



Guppy051708 said:


> Here are some pics of Isaiah and the new cat (Cliff). Cliff is impressibly tolerable of the LO. He doesn't flinch or bat at isaiah at all, even when he touches his nose!
> 
> View attachment 236156
> View attachment 236157
> View attachment 236158

Awwwwwwwwww ~ :cloud9: ~ Your LO is adorable with the Kitty, look at his little pointy finger touching his nose, so gentle, so sweet :cloud9:

Thanks for sharing :flower:



Jokerette said:


> I had the worst time sleeping last night, tossing and turning. I am trying to practice sleeping on my left side and not my back or stomach... but it is hard! Hubby got me a pregnancy pillow today. It is candy cane shaped... so i hope to prop that behind my back tonight and between my legs. I'm so tired... so its off to bed! Sweet dreams everyone! Hope everyone is doing well :)
> 
> When I wake up in the morning, baby will be an OLIVE!! :) :)

Sorry you had such a bad night :sleep: I am not sleeping well either :nope:

Yey for LO being an olive though :yipee:



Diana5241 said:


> I'm right there with you and MS has definitely subsided. All last week was miserable, but the past 3 days I've actually had some appetite and energy! :happydance: I'm trying to enjoy it because I doubt I'm out of the woods completely, yet... but it sure is nice!

Make the most of it :happydance: I always remember my MS going early with DD & I was so worried that I didnt enjoy it ~ This time im just gonna (try to!) relax & enjoy :thumbup:



Julia323 said:


> I bought maternity clothes today! I officially need them. None of my pre-pregnancy pants fit.


I was browsing the maternity section yesterday too ~ Can just fit in my trousers using the belly band still

But cant fit in my jeans, as they are too uncomfy ~ Will buy some soon :thumbup:



amandad192 said:


> Aww Guppy those pics are so cute, Your new kitty is adorable and of course so is Isaiah.
> 
> My avatar is a few months old but that is Liam with one of our cats. Liam loves our cats.
> 
> He didn't get along very well with our adult female when she was pregnant though. Hormones and an annoying toddler= a couple of scratches accross the face.
> 
> These are our cats
> View attachment 236182

Awww ~ :cloud9: ~ My sofa used to look like that too!

These puddy cat pics are really making me miss mine ~ I always said I wouldnt get any more animals.....but...............:winkwink:


----------



## rj84

these are my cats billy and domino - domino has extra toes like thumbs!!
 



Attached Files:







283904_10150227997107237_515422236_7616463_2362368_s.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 47









DSCF2410.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kbkb

EngineerGirl said:


> For all you ladies whose MS is getting better, that's awesome. Since I'm due the end of Feb mine is in the "getting worse" stage. Either that or the new prenatal isn't helping... I was getting sick once a day, then twice, now it's more like 3 or 4 times. It could be much worse, of course. So if you're still feeling rough, I'm with you!
> 
> So great to see the new scan pics.



Keep the faith, Engineer Girl- I was exactly like you-sick 3-4 times a day last week, but since yesterday i feel GREAT. Keeping all my meals in!!!!!!!!! :dance:
What's even better is that I am actually hungry sometimes...and the foods repelling me are going down in number (apart from meat, I live with most other stuff!)
Hurrah for us, ladies KellyC75 and theRealme and hoping Engineer Girls comes our way very soon,:thumbup:


----------



## kbkb

hugs3409 said:


> Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the kind words from you all.
> 
> Junebug - thats a scary story, I am really sorry that happened to you. I have been reading about both d&c and the pills and it seems d&c is alot worse, but I guess in some cases not. I am going to hope that won't be the case with me.
> 
> I will probably wait until Monday morning as I have a busy weekend and don't want to mess it up. Its already hard as I don't want to do it. and I keep thinking of difference scenarios to get out of it. Like, what if even though my AF dates were right that my body is so messed up still from having IUD removed in February that when I first tested I got super faints even though technically my AF was late. And what if the bleeding I experienced early on was the IB, just later then those stupid calendars tell you and I really am only about 7 wks, even though the sac measured close to 9wks and that is why there was not a heartbeat, it was too early. I know I am kidding myself, but really what if?
> 
> Anyway, please get back to the happy talk, I don't want to down on you guys anymore. I have another thread in TTC after loss and I will continue there. thanks again all :hugs:

Really awful to hear the news, my sincerest condolences on your loss, Hugs

:hugs: good luck with whatever option you choose, we will all say a prayer that everything works out for you and that you come back to 1st tri really soon


----------



## Guppy051708

it sounds like many of you are getting over your MS somewhere in week 10- thank GOD! That gives me some hope! lol

i love everyon's cats!!! So adorable! 
rj- is domino a mouse hunter cat? We had a few like that growing up and they would always bring mice to do the doorstep :dohh: haha.
amanda, your avatar is adorable! so cute! i loove all of your cats too! 

Cliff meowed a lot last night (started about midnight, i think). We thought he was hungry, so he ate a little but not a lot and he still meowed. Im not quite sure if he has gone to the bathroom since we brought him home :shrug: ive been looking around for puddles or droppings but i havn't seen anything. I dont think he went in the litter box either....do you think its bc he is scared (being in a new place)? Or maybe he doesnt like the litter? (i know some cats have major issues). Or perhapes has went and i just am not seeing it?? :shrug:


----------



## hugs3409

kbkb said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the kind words from you all.
> 
> Junebug - thats a scary story, I am really sorry that happened to you. I have been reading about both d&c and the pills and it seems d&c is alot worse, but I guess in some cases not. I am going to hope that won't be the case with me.
> 
> I will probably wait until Monday morning as I have a busy weekend and don't want to mess it up. Its already hard as I don't want to do it. and I keep thinking of difference scenarios to get out of it. Like, what if even though my AF dates were right that my body is so messed up still from having IUD removed in February that when I first tested I got super faints even though technically my AF was late. And what if the bleeding I experienced early on was the IB, just later then those stupid calendars tell you and I really am only about 7 wks, even though the sac measured close to 9wks and that is why there was not a heartbeat, it was too early. I know I am kidding myself, but really what if?
> 
> Anyway, please get back to the happy talk, I don't want to down on you guys anymore. I have another thread in TTC after loss and I will continue there. thanks again all :hugs:
> 
> Really awful to hear the news, my sincerest condolences on your loss, Hugs
> 
> :hugs: good luck with whatever option you choose, we will all say a prayer that everything works out for you and that you come back to 1st tri really soonClick to expand...

Thanks KB, I have opted to wait it out only about a week and see what happens. The horror stories are killing me lol. I am much better now, just gotta wait I guess. Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> it sounds like many of you are getting over your MS somewhere in week 10- thank GOD! That gives me some hope! lol
> 
> i love everyon's cats!!! So adorable!
> rj- is domino a mouse hunter cat? We had a few like that growing up and they would always bring mice to do the doorstep :dohh: haha.
> amanda, your avatar is adorable! so cute! i loove all of your cats too!
> 
> Cliff meowed a lot last night (started about midnight, i think). We thought he was hungry, so he ate a little but not a lot and he still meowed. Im not quite sure if he has gone to the bathroom since we brought him home :shrug: ive been looking around for puddles or droppings but i havn't seen anything. I dont think he went in the litter box either....do you think its bc he is scared (being in a new place)? Or maybe he doesnt like the litter? (i know some cats have major issues). Or perhapes has went and i just am not seeing it?? :shrug:

Except me :( .. mine just got worse at 10 weeks . I was bad all week, i had a good day yesterday but it came back last night in the middle of the night. I just wondering if it might be also to do with the antibiotics i am on?:shrug:


----------



## Junebugs

hugs3409 said:


> Thanks KB, I have opted to wait it out only about a week and see what happens. The horror stories are killing me lol. I am much better now, just gotta wait I guess. Thanks again :hugs:

I think that is a good idea hun! I felt i was in so much of a rush to get it out of me i couldn't make an informed choose.. just remember for the amount of horror stories you read there are just as many stories that everything went well, people are just not going to write as much about those stories..... If you need anyone to talk to i'm here! Just PM me :hugs:


----------



## katieeandbump

ladies!! i realllllllyyyy want that thing some of you have the valentines baby thing with the hearts? :) can someone tell me how to get it? ive tried clicking on it but all it does is send me to this thread! thanks xxxx


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> I love that jokerette, now how can I use it lol. I only get an image what I click on your link
> 
> Yay! Glad you like it!
> okay so to add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box. :)
> 
> You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
> [B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]Click to expand...

Try that


----------



## katieeandbump

thankyou :) x


----------



## amandad192

Guppy, do you know where cliff was living before you took him in? Did you get him from a pet shop or an animal shelter? Or from his previous owner who couldn't look after him any more?
It may be worth speaking to whoever was looking after him to find out where he would usually do his business. If he was usually let outdoors then you could dig up some soil or buy some compost to put in his litter tray mixed with the litter to help teach him where to go.
If you plan on letting him outdoors you could even go sit in the garden with him for a little while to see if he'll go outside.

Where is the litter tray? cats usually like to go somewhere private and the usually like the litter tray to always be in the same place (we had to shut on of our cats in the bathroom overnight to keep her away from food before she was spayed and she didn't use the litter tray all night. The vets had to cut her from her tummy because she held in so much poo that they thought she was heavily pregnant)

Anyway back to babies instead of furbabies..I went shopping today and bought 2 little cute blankets and a teether/rattle toy. 

I've also written up my list for my hospital bag. I'm packing 4 bags. 1 for labour, 1 for straight after the birth, 1 for a possible hospital stay and 1 for going home stuff.
Last time I took a massive suitcase with everything in and it endedout just getting in the way. This time OH can take home stuff I'm finished with and bring us extra when needed.


----------



## babyclements

Quick question I have on the first trimester thread - Who here is or isnt getting the Nuchal screening test/ Chromosonal abnormality test... Also how do you find out if it is covered by your insurance or not....


----------



## Jokerette

babyclements said:


> Quick question I have on the first trimester thread - Who here is or isnt getting the Nuchal screening test/ Chromosonal abnormality test... Also how do you find out if it is covered by your insurance or not....

I am getting it (partially because I was on the fence about it but when I heard it meant another ultrasound, and no invasive procedures to the baby, I decided yes!) It is covered by my insurance in the USA. I think you could call the telephone number on the back of your insurance card and ask them.


----------



## sparklez

I love how our cats have hijacked the thread :haha: This is ours: Oscar is 12 years old and lived in Canada for 10 years before coming to live with us 

My ms has never been too bad but has not really left, kicks in about halfway through every meal, making everything takes ages to eat.
 



Attached Files:







Oscar.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0









Photo0098.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopeforamirac

hugs3409 said:


> Please take me off the list.
> They first told me I was just shy of 9 wks going by my last AF date. Then they did an exam and told me to wait so I can get an ultrasound. When we went in for the ultrasound the midwife told the doctor that I was only measuring at 8wks. Well there went my world, the ultrasound showed a great sac, but a baby that had no heartbeat. It had stopped growing at about 8 wks. I dont know if it ever had a heartbeat or not, but today it didn't. She said it was something that no matter what we did or didn't do it would not have made a difference. She said most likely something was wrong with the baby and thats why it stopped growing. So now I was faced with 3 choices.
> 1. let it terminate on its own ( who knows when that would actually happen)
> 2. take a few pills and within 6-24 hours it would be gone.
> 3. go to the OR for a d&c
> 
> I chose the pills as I am not too into getting operated on and I don't think I can sit and wait to expel my baby by just letting it takes its course. Now I am thinking I should have chosen the d&c, it would have been over already and here I have to sit and figure out when to insert these pills and wait for it to happen.
> 
> did this happen to anyone? Did I make the right decision. I am so lost and hurt. I am not even sure where to post this for more answers and exposure.
> 
> I wish all you ladies a wonderful rest of your pregnancy. Sorry I had to be the downer to your thread. I will be lingering, but not posting much. thanks for listening.

Im so sorry for your loss i was n exactly the same situation 2 weeks ago.
if you ever need to talk pm me :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

babyclements said:


> Quick question I have on the first trimester thread - Who here is or isnt getting the Nuchal screening test/ Chromosonal abnormality test... Also how do you find out if it is covered by your insurance or not....

UK so insurance is no issue...

But I refused the Nuchal Screening tests and have opted for a basic dating scan.
To me, any abnormalities/disiblities in my baby will not affect my love for them or the continuation of my pregnancy.
I think a "high risk" result could cause a lot of unnecessary stress and the risk of MC from the needle part of the test isn't worth the risk to me.

Completely a personal decision whether you opt for testing or not and there are many reasons for/against the testing..but it's something I will refuse for every pregnancy I have.


----------



## EngineerGirl

kbkb, thanks for your encouragement on ms. I kept everything down yesterday, but today has not been quite as good. Some days are better, some are worse, but as long as Baby is OK then I'm OK too!


Hugs3409, so sorry about your loss. What a tough experience. May love surround you during this time.

babyclements, on the nuchal scan and all the other screening we aren't doing it. We've chosen to keep Baby as long as we're given him or her no matter what and have decided that we don't feel the need to prepare in advance for Downs or any of the other possible chromosomal abnormalities. I fully support those who want to know, but it's just not for us.


----------



## KellyC75

rj84 said:


> these are my cats billy and domino - domino has extra toes like thumbs!!

Aww ~ :cloud9: I wish I had a puddy cat here right now :hugs:




amandad192 said:


> Anyway back to babies instead of furbabies..I went shopping today and bought 2 little cute blankets and a teether/rattle toy.
> 
> I've also written up my list for my hospital bag. I'm packing 4 bags. 1 for labour, 1 for straight after the birth, 1 for a possible hospital stay and 1 for going home stuff.
> Last time I took a massive suitcase with everything in and it endedout just getting in the way. This time OH can take home stuff I'm finished with and bring us extra when needed.

Wow ~ You are so organised! I didnt pack my hospital bag last time until right at the end! :dohh:



babyclements said:


> Quick question I have on the first trimester thread - Who here is or isnt getting the Nuchal screening test/ Chromosonal abnormality test... Also how do you find out if it is covered by your insurance or not....


I will be getting it done, yeah ~ Its free for us here in the Uk


----------



## Jokerette

amandad192 said:


> But I refused the Nuchal Screening tests and have opted for a basic dating scan.
> To me, any abnormalities/disiblities in my baby will not affect my love for them or the continuation of my pregnancy.
> I think a "high risk" result could cause a lot of unnecessary stress and *the risk of MC from the needle part of the test *isn't worth the risk to me.
> 
> Completely a personal decision whether you opt for testing or not and there are many reasons for/against the testing..but it's something I will refuse for every pregnancy I have.

The Nuchal Translucency screening is done by a bloodtest of the mothers blood and a standard ultrasound where they take some extra measurements. There is no needle going into the baby or amniotic sac at that screening. However, if the risk was "High" parents have the option if further testing at a later date and then there are options of more invasive procedures. 

I am in 100% agreement with you that we are keeping this baby no matter what. Also I do not plan on doing any invasive testing regardless of the first round results. However, I feel like we are fortunate to live in a place and time where this screening us available and so we are doing it on the off chance that the medical professionals needed to be aware of something at the time of my delivery. 

The majority of people who do the screening come back with low-risk results so to me it's an extra layer of reassurance if we fall in the majority.

https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hey girls!

Hope you are alll well x x x

Today i have been getting more old blood stained discharge but it's still not enough to mark my underwear, it's only there when i wipe. Anyway trying not to let it worry me although it's easier said than done lol I have no pain except from the odd twinge im putting down to growing pain? The nausea isn't as bad only really when i see a massive portion of food or fried food does it return but my jeans are getting tight already! x


----------



## amandad192

Jokerette said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> But I refused the Nuchal Screening tests and have opted for a basic dating scan.
> To me, any abnormalities/disiblities in my baby will not affect my love for them or the continuation of my pregnancy.
> I think a "high risk" result could cause a lot of unnecessary stress and *the risk of MC from the needle part of the test *isn't worth the risk to me.
> 
> Completely a personal decision whether you opt for testing or not and there are many reasons for/against the testing..but it's something I will refuse for every pregnancy I have.
> 
> The Nuchal Translucency screening is done by a bloodtest of the mothers blood and a standard ultrasound where they take some extra measurements. There is no needle going into the baby or amniotic sac at that screening. However, if the risk was "High" parents have the option if further testing at a later date and then there are options of more invasive procedures.
> 
> I am in 100% agreement with you that we are keeping this baby no matter what. Also I do not plan on doing any invasive testing regardless of the first round results. *However, I feel like we are fortunate to live in a place and time where this screening us available and so we are doing it on the off chance that the medical professionals needed to be aware of something at the time of my delivery. *
> 
> The majority of people who do the screening come back with low-risk results so to me it's an extra layer of reassurance if we fall in the majority.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bcClick to expand...

I completely understand your point of veiw and reasoning for opting for the tests.
I didn't realise the Invasive needle part was a later stage..I didn't really look into the testing because I know I don't want it.

I think the most important thing to consider (I'm not trying to put you off testing at all- it's completely a personal choice...when I say I think..I mean it as my opinion of most important, might not be to you) is how you'd feel if you were told you were high risk...I know I would be very stressed, confused and worried and wouldn't be able to enjoy my pregnancy.

It sounds like you want the testing, so go for it and I hope you get the results you want.


----------



## geogem

I will be getting all the testing offered, but again i am in the uk so is free. I know this may surprise or offend some people but i honestly dont know how i would react if the news wasnt good news and I couldnt guarantee I would keep the baby. but thats just me, I am not saying I would abort but just wouldnt know until in the situation. 

back on to happy thoughts though! only 4 days until my 1st appointment!! yay!!

told my parents the news today too and they were delighted!! yipee


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> told my parents the news today too and they were delighted!! yipee


Thats great news ~ :yipee:


----------



## amandad192

Just to add...My aunt and uncle were told they would never conceive because my uncle has a verly low sperm count and low sperm mobilty.
Miraculously they conceived and opted for the testing. They were told that there baby was high risk of down's syndrome and basically to prepare for the "worst" possible outcome.
They seriously discussed and considered aborting the baby because they felt they wouldn't cope with a disabled child. In the end they decided that if this could be the only baby they ever get the chance to have, they couldn't have an abortion.

When my cousin was born he was 100% healthy.

This is why I wouldn't want to deal with the worry of being told baby was high risk. I have seen the stress it can cause and would rather not know.


Something much happier to post about though...I'm about to get ready for bed (got woken up at 5:30 because my neighbours cat let himself in and was fighting out cats) and the only time I have puked today was when I first got up :happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

You are so right and it's scarey to think of any of us being told we are higher risk. I read that the way it works is that if you are higher risk they give you a 1 in X chance. Say X=400. Now that number does not mean that you have a 1in 400 chance if having a baby with downs out of ALL the babies born. It means that of all the babies with that SAME testing results there is only a 1 in 400 chance. 

I agree with you... It can cause a lot of undue stress. My mom adviced me against it for the same reasons... She knew someone who was "higher risk" who had a perfectly healthy baby. 

I think it all depends on how a person could handle the results. It's scary though and I hope we all get the healthy babies we all deserve!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

im not sure how its done in the UK but here the "nucal testing" (which is called the "Quad test", that is one that checks for DOWNS, right? :shrug:) if it is, here its done simply by blood work! They just take blood how you would any other time you get bloodwork done to check for health issues. Now, there is something called an "amniocintesis" (sp?) and that is where they insert a very long needle into the abdomen and pull out some fetal cell tissue to do a more invasive DOWNS test amongst other things. Here is is VERY rare to have this recommend as it has an increased risk of MC. Most women will never ever have to get the amniocintesis done. Thank God! but i wasn't sure if you all knew the difference or not. :flower:

When i had the Quad test done, it was bloodwork and it came back like your baby has a 1 in 3,056,890 chance of having DOWNS and same for the other 3 things they test for. Like most of you i am keeping this baby no matter what. We love this baby so the test wont really make a difference for us! I think the only time it would is if it came back saying there was a great chance of one of the 4 problems that way we could make sure the appropriate healthcare was available to the baby at the birth. With that said, being deemed "high risk" would be a major stress! Also just wanted to point out, these tests dont say EXACTLY one way or another if your baby will have an issue. Just the CHANCE. So it could say your baby is fine, when really s/he is not. Or it could say your baby has an issue, when s/he is actually fine and dandy! thats the "con" for the testing. But generally i think there are other ways to confirm (like if they thought DOWNS then they would offer an amniocintesis...which personally i would decline, but you catch my drift.) I also think the 20 week scan would pick up on irregular body measurements (like head size and other characteristics of the disabilities).


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: to you HUGS!

JENNY - I totally know the feeling. I have been having a pinkish tinted to "Tan" discharge since yesterday afternoon. It has subsided quite a bit. It is only when I wipe and I have been wearing panty liners since my discharge has been heavy. The liners are not finling and look like the very last last day of a period. I have basically been spotting.... Just trying to remain calm.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> im not sure how its done in the UK but here the "nucal testing" (which is called the "Quad test", that is one that checks for DOWNS, right? :shrug:) if it is, here its done simply by blood work! They just take blood how you would any other time you get bloodwork done to check for health issues. Now, there is something called an "amniocintesis" (sp?) and that is where they insert a very long needle into the abdomen and pull out some fetal cell tissue to do a more invasive DOWNS test amongst other things. Here is is VERY rare to have this recommend as it has an increased risk of MC. Most women will never ever have to get the amniocintesis done. Thank God! but i wasn't sure if you all knew the difference or not. :flower:
> 
> When i had the Quad test done, it was bloodwork and it came back like your baby has a 1 in 3,056,890 chance of having DOWNS and same for the other 3 things they test for. Like most of you i am keeping this baby no matter what. We love this baby so the test wont really make a difference for us! I think the only time it would is if it came back saying there was a great chance of one of the 4 problems that way we could make sure the appropriate healthcare was available to the baby at the birth. With that said, being deemed "high risk" would be a major stress! Also just wanted to point out, these tests dont say EXACTLY one way or another if your baby will have an issue. Just the CHANCE. So it could say your baby is fine, when really s/he is not. Or it could say your baby has an issue, when s/he is actually fine and dandy! thats the "con" for the testing. But generally i think there are other ways to confirm (like if they thought DOWNS then they would offer an amniocintesis...which personally i would decline, but you catch my drift.) I also think the 20 week scan would pick up on irregular body measurements (like head size and other characteristics of the disabilities).

Nuchal testing is done during weeks 11-14 (combo ultrasound/blood), and Quad test (blood only) is done further along. Both of the tests combined can give a more accurate risk assessment than one alone.

I'm sorry to hear some girls are having spotting :( there are lots of lots of ladies of have pinkish or tanish spotting and they are fine and have healthy pregnancies. Try to think positive!! I'll be sending good vibes your way. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## tiger

in not getting the downs testing done. i didnt with jesse either. im quite young so the risk is extremely low, and if it turns out my baby does have Downs syndrome, it will just be another hurdle we overcome as a family :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Amen!


----------



## kbkb

EngineerGirl said:


> kbkb, thanks for your encouragement on ms. I kept everything down yesterday, but today has not been quite as good. Some days are better, some are worse, but as long as Baby is OK then I'm OK too!
> 
> 
> Hugs3409, so sorry about your loss. What a tough experience. May love surround you during this time.
> 
> babyclements, on the nuchal scan and all the other screening we aren't doing it. We've chosen to keep Baby as long as we're given him or her no matter what and have decided that we don't feel the need to prepare in advance for Downs or any of the other possible chromosomal abnormalities. I fully support those who want to know, but it's just not for us.

Ahhh, trust me honey, you'll get better.....Mine went like literally overnight, I was in the dog house last week...but i love your attitude, as long as baby's ok , I am ok!!! that rocks! :thumbup:

I'm getting my nuchal scan at 12 weeks..which is roughly 28 July. I think I do want to know would put my mind to rest. Most doctors recommend it
sorry to Jenny and MM24 -hope the spotting is only benign (it sounds like)...keep well!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hello I was here a while ago..I'm back!


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey girls,

I just want to add that having a child with down syndrome does not mean they aren't healthy. It's one extra chromesome. Sometimes health problems can come with ds (as with any baby), and sometimes it doesn't. My son is fortunate that he is completely healthy. He's also amazing! Also, people with down syndrome virtually never get heart attacks/thickening of arteries and apart from blood cancer almost never get all the other cancers either cos they are born without the cancer gene. I think that's pretty awesome :D Sorry to toot my own sons horn I just like to point out that 'worst case scenerio' doesn't have to be a bad scenario at all!

This time around I have to have the screenings, I was 26 when my son was conceived and I'm 28 now but still I feel like I absolutely must prepare myself this time because lasttime was a huge shock and I felt if I'd known before his birth, I would have delt with it then and been less concerned and distracted when he was a newborn (which I barely remember I was in such a haze!)

I've spotted on and off too, for me it's normal in this pregnancy. It seems to happen every 4 weeks so I reckon my period hormone is getting a bit confused lol.

I'm approaching 10 weeks and the MS is getting a million times worse @[email protected] anyone else getting bad MS the further along you get?


----------



## amandad192

Nathyrra said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I just want to add that having a child with down syndrome does not mean they aren't healthy. It's one extra chromesome. Sometimes health problems can come with ds (as with any baby), and sometimes it doesn't. My son is fortunate that he is completely healthy. He's also amazing! Also, people with down syndrome virtually never get heart attacks/thickening of arteries and apart from blood cancer almost never get all the other cancers either cos they are born without the cancer gene. I think that's pretty awesome :D Sorry to toot my own sons horn* I just like to point out that 'worst case scenerio' doesn't have to be a bad scenario at all!*
> 
> This time around I have to have the screenings, I was 26 when my son was conceived and I'm 28 now but still I feel like I absolutely must prepare myself this time because lasttime was a huge shock and I felt if I'd known before his birth, I would have delt with it then and been less concerned and distracted when he was a newborn (which I barely remember I was in such a haze!)
> 
> I've spotted on and off too, for me it's normal in this pregnancy. It seems to happen every 4 weeks so I reckon my period hormone is getting a bit confused lol.
> 
> I'm approaching 10 weeks and the MS is getting a million times worse @[email protected] anyone else getting bad MS the further along you get?

I'm sorry, I'm assuming you took that from one of my posts. I hope I didn't offend you.
I put worst in "'s because to me it wouldn't be the "worst" outcome. It may make things a bit more difficult but to me as long as my child is born with a healthy heartbeat then I would have the best possible outcome, regardless of any disabilities.
:hugs:


----------



## Nathyrra

Oh no not at all, I put myself through alot of unnesc. stress when my son was born because I didn't know certain things about DS, and I thought I would pass some of my new found knowledge on. I took no offence to anything anyone says and fully understand any type of tests or lack there of to help yourself through the pregnancy as stressfree as possible. x


----------



## KellyC75

Robertsgirl said:


> Hello I was here a while ago..I'm back!

:wohoo: Im glad your back :yipee:

How are you feeling? When is your 1st scan? :shrug:



Nathyrra said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I just want to add that having a child with down syndrome does not mean they aren't healthy. It's one extra chromesome. Sometimes health problems can come with ds (as with any baby), and sometimes it doesn't. My son is fortunate that he is completely healthy. He's also amazing! Also, people with down syndrome virtually never get heart attacks/thickening of arteries and apart from blood cancer almost never get all the other cancers either cos they are born without the cancer gene. I think that's pretty awesome :D Sorry to toot my own sons horn I just like to point out that 'worst case scenerio' doesn't have to be a bad scenario at all!
> 
> This time around I have to have the screenings, I was 26 when my son was conceived and I'm 28 now but still I feel like I absolutely must prepare myself this time because lasttime was a huge shock and I felt if I'd known before his birth, I would have delt with it then and been less concerned and distracted when he was a newborn (which I barely remember I was in such a haze!)
> 
> I've spotted on and off too, for me it's normal in this pregnancy. It seems to happen every 4 weeks so I reckon my period hormone is getting a bit confused lol.
> 
> I'm approaching 10 weeks and the MS is getting a million times worse @[email protected] anyone else getting bad MS the further along you get?

Thankyou for posting this positive story about your beautiful Son :cloud9:

My friends child was born with DS & she said that she wished she'd known before hand, just to prepare herself & to look into exactly what having a DS child would be like ~ As you say, just after birth your heads all over the place anyway 

I'd rather know & prepare too :hugs:

P.S Sorry your MS is getting worse, I am relived mine is getting better, as it did with DD ~ But I can totally sympathise, as I had it bad & for a long time with DS2 :sick: :hugs:


----------



## VegtaBully

My first appointment is today! Finally! It's been such a long wait.


----------



## KellyC75

VegtaBully said:


> My first appointment is today! Finally! It's been such a long wait.

:happydance: Hope it all goes well :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

*hugs3409*, so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:
*rj84*, welcome and congrats!

We're having the nuchal testing and blood work. Simply because if my result is high risk then I'd like to prepare myself. It was low risk last time so I'm hoping for a similar result.


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been away all weekend, so I'm REALLY behind. Catching up is basically impossible so to summarize:

welcome to all the new and returning from hiatus ladies! :D

:hugs: if anyone's left us. :(

and I'm tired and my belly itches today. boo. lol. I swear, next tuesday cannot come fast enough. I need to hear the heartbeat to reassure myself. please and thank you.

hope everyone's having a good Monday! lack of sleep = cranky me. trying not to be too whiny. LOL.


----------



## dsnshne23

TeQuiero said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thats nice to hear the nasea is wearing off! I hope that means mine will soon lol
> 
> Tomorrow is the dreaded 8+3 (when i MCed our first baby). I can't wait to be done with this week! Given all the MS ive been having, im sure this baby is fine, but just hate this particular week because of the MC!
> 
> Im still waiting on the call back from my MW about when my scan will be. I can't wait to find out if there is one (or more) in there!
> 
> Well, my friend's ob said, "The sicker you are, the stronger the baby." so feel happy!Click to expand...

By that theory my babies oughtta be champion weight lifters! :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

I am happy for those ladies who are feeling better! I have been so sick a lot the last week, I have actually gotten sick about 4 times in the last week and I hadn't been sick before.
I am ready for it to be the 3rd already! :D


----------



## Diana5241

amandad192 said:


> I've also written up my list for my hospital bag. I'm packing 4 bags. 1 for labour, 1 for straight after the birth, 1 for a possible hospital stay and 1 for going home stuff.
> Last time I took a massive suitcase with everything in and it endedout just getting in the way. This time OH can take home stuff I'm finished with and bring us extra when needed.

Brilliant idea! I'll definitely be copying you here... although, since this is my first time through, I'm not 100% sure what I'll put in each bag haha:) but I can see how it will help to have smaller, organized bags than one big one.


Oh, and....
I'm wearing maternity pants at work and they're soooooooo comfy and I feel sooooo mischievous! :wohoo:


----------



## Guppy051708

VegtaBully said:


> My first appointment is today! Finally! It's been such a long wait.

How was your first appt. Hun? 

My appt seems ages away. *sigh* it's not until aug 8th :wacko:


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> I am ready for it to be the 3rd already! :D

I am 100% with you on that one!!!!

YAY!!!!! I'm 11 weeks today!!!! I am also getting testing for Down's Syndrome but it is an early test, i haven't really read all of your post because i was away all weekend so i don't know if it's the same test as all of you. They measure a spot in the back of the neck and if it is over a certain measurement then their is a "possibility" s/he could have down's. I would have to do further testing.


----------



## TeQuiero

Diana5241 said:


> Oh, and....
> I'm wearing maternity pants at work and they're soooooooo comfy and I feel sooooo mischievous! :wohoo:

:haha: You are so funny! I have officially made it to the point that many of my pants are not buttoning, and they were fitting a week ago! I guess this means that DH is taking me to get some pants this week! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> My first appointment is today! Finally! It's been such a long wait.
> 
> How was your first appt. Hun?
> 
> My appt seems ages away. *sigh* it's not until aug 8th :wacko:Click to expand...

I know the feeling ~ Mine isnt until 4th August (my scan)

Then the midwife doesnt want to see me until 16 weeks :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> YAY!!!!! I'm 11 weeks today!!!!


:wohoo: 11 weeks :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero ~ Do you think you could move your far right hand ticker under your others....Its always a faff to read your posts! :coffee:

Of course its up to you :winkwink:~ But thought it may help everyone be able to read your posts easier :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

So my latest symptom (now my MS has worn off, of course I need something else! :dohh::haha:) is pains, I know that they are probably growing pains, but not nice all the same :nope:


----------



## suzzle

KellyC75 said:


> So my latest symptom (now my MS has worn off, of course I need something else! :dohh::haha:) is pains, I know that they are probably growing pains, but not nice all the same :nope:

Ohhh I know :( Im so nauseous again after about a weeks rest from it. Feels like M/S is imminent! I started a thread the other day about pains, mostly from my pelvis, looks like SPD is kicking back in. Between that & heart burn I'm a real barrel of laughs at the mo :hissy: 

I swear it's like all the symptoms co-operate & attack in a continuous tag team effort! :wacko:


----------



## amandad192

Diana5241 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I've also written up my list for my hospital bag. I'm packing 4 bags. 1 for labour, 1 for straight after the birth, 1 for a possible hospital stay and 1 for going home stuff.
> Last time I took a massive suitcase with everything in and it endedout just getting in the way. This time OH can take home stuff I'm finished with and bring us extra when needed.
> 
> Brilliant idea! I'll definitely be copying you here... although, since this is my first time through, I'm not 100% sure what I'll put in each bag haha:) but I can see how it will help to have smaller, organized bags than one big one.
> 
> 
> Oh, and....
> I'm wearing maternity pants at work and they're soooooooo comfy and I feel sooooo mischievous! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Would you like me to share my lists?..there's one thing that will be in every bag though....FOOOOOD!!

3 days until my scan!!! I'm really looking forward to it...just need to arrange a way to get there :wacko:
Neither me or OH drive, we can't afford to get taxis atm, buses will take to long, my dad is away...just hope MIL is off work!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies how are you all??

I have had a bad day and have a horrible headache :( 

love my bump tho i could only just do my trousers up this morning hehe they wherd to big 3 weeks ago lol xx


----------



## Diana5241

amandad192 said:


> Would you like me to share my lists?..there's one thing that will be in every bag though....FOOOOOD!!

I would love that!! (And I like what you're saying already, lol!)


----------



## Diana5241

TeQuiero said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and....
> I'm wearing maternity pants at work and they're soooooooo comfy and I feel sooooo mischievous! :wohoo:
> 
> :haha: You are so funny! I have officially made it to the point that many of my pants are not buttoning, and they were fitting a week ago! I guess this means that DH is taking me to get some pants this week! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah, there are a couple pairs of work pants that still button (and some work with the hair tie trick) but pretty much all of me jeans are a no-go! I know a ton of it is still bloat, but I figure why not get a few extra wears out of my maternity pants!


----------



## Junebugs

Does anyone else on here have a doppler or been pregnant before and used a doppler? I have a question....

Over this weekend i have been getting an extra noise. I get the heartbeat almost right away everytime but now i get this noise like the baby is moving. It's almost the same noise you get if you were to move the probe around a little on your belly but i am not moving the probe at all. Also when it happens the heartbeat is more quite, almost like s/he is moving away from the doppler. It's so weird, do you think the noise is the baby moving away?


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

how are you all feeling? I am good still - luckily still no m/s and tiredness is easing off a little! just found out a girl at work is also 8 weeks pregnant so we are only a couple days apart!! dont think the boss will be too happy when he finds out tho, we're both in the same department too! oopss 

I think I am going to jump in 1st and tell him tomorrow! a little bit earlier than i wanted but at least he wont be as grumpy with me if I get there 1st??!! lol

my sister's oh is going for his surgical sperm removal tomorrow so hopefully they will get some good news and will be able to start their ivf in september as planned! just basically got to wait to see if he has any little swimmers hiding anywhere in there - I sooo hope so as I have been holding off telling them my news as I dont want to take the spotlight off them iykwim? (and obviously because I would LOVE to be an auntie!!) she would make a fab mum...... some things are sooo unfair!! 

so fingers crossed!! 

my mw appointment on Friday so I get to find out when my scan is!! yay!! 

sorry for the babbling!


----------



## geogem

Junebugs said:


> Does anyone else on here have a doppler or been pregnant before and used a doppler? I have a question....
> 
> Over this weekend i have been getting an extra noise. I get the heartbeat almost right away everytime but now i get this noise like the baby is moving. It's almost the same noise you get if you were to move the probe around a little on your belly but i am not moving the probe at all. Also when it happens the heartbeat is more quite, almost like s/he is moving away from the doppler. It's so weird, do you think the noise is the baby moving away?

LO could be moving but you can also pick up the sound of the placenta, its a kind of whoosing sound - very strange! lol


----------



## amandad192

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies how are you all??
> 
> I have had a bad day and have a horrible headache :(
> 
> love my bump tho i could only just do my trousers up this morning hehe they wherd to big 3 weeks ago lol xx

:hugs: I've been having loads of headaches so I know how you feel with that one.
I can't take any painkillers though. I'm so worried I'll puke them back up and they will taste SOOO gross that I'm too scared to take them.


----------



## Junebugs

geogem said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else on here have a doppler or been pregnant before and used a doppler? I have a question....
> 
> Over this weekend i have been getting an extra noise. I get the heartbeat almost right away everytime but now i get this noise like the baby is moving. It's almost the same noise you get if you were to move the probe around a little on your belly but i am not moving the probe at all. Also when it happens the heartbeat is more quite, almost like s/he is moving away from the doppler. It's so weird, do you think the noise is the baby moving away?
> 
> LO could be moving but you can also pick up the sound of the placenta, its a kind of whoosing sound - very strange! lolClick to expand...

Ya i know the placenta sound because i ALSO get that sound in it at the same time some times.


----------



## geogem

hhmmm strange then hun - dont know, may be your little bean fidgeting then! lol


----------



## Junebugs

geogem said:


> hhmmm strange then hun - dont know, may be your little bean fidgeting then! lol

Thanks... it is weird i just didn't know if you could actually hear s/he moving n the doppler? It really did sound like it though, but now i feel bad :( because it was moving away from the doppler... lol. I guess s/he doesn't like it.


----------



## amandad192

Diana5241 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Would you like me to share my lists?..there's one thing that will be in every bag though....FOOOOOD!!
> 
> I would love that!! (And I like what you're saying already, lol!)Click to expand...

Here goes...

Labour
Snacks & drinks.
birthing clothes and spare (I'm planning to have a water birth so spare will be if I decide to get out so I have something dry to wear instead)
hairbands 
mouthwash (gas and air can make you sick)
camera & batteries
Portable DVD player & 4 dvds (labour can be long and boring)
*
Straight after birth*
Toiletries-shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, wash cloth
snacks and drinks
1 pair of disposable underwear (I didn't bother buying any last time but the hospital came me some and they were SOOO comfy...esp handy consiering I had kidney issues after birth and kept weeing myself before I could get to the toilet)
3 maternity towels
1 pair breast pads
hair brush
baby bath (MW was shocked I didn't take any last time so I will take a small bottle this time)
2 nappies
cotton wool
water bowl. (I'm going to buy some plastic bowls from poundland)
2 vests
2 babygros
hat

Hospital stay (will stay in the car until I know if I'm staying or not..hoping to go straight home)
snacks and drinks
toothbrush
toothpaste
P.Js
a book (didn't sleep in the 48 hours I was kept in hospital with Liam so this is a must for me!!)
extra disposable underwear (taking 4 pairs OH can bring me more if needed)
3 packs of maternity towels (OH can bring more if needed)
nipple cream (planning to BF)
10 pairs of breast pads (needed even if you don't breastfeed!!!)
slippers/slipper socks
hairbands
hairbrush
dressing gown
carry pack of nappies
baby wipes
cotton wool
8 vests
8 babygros
4 bibs
nappy bags
travel changing mat 
black bag for dirty clothes so OH can take home and wash
paper and crayons for Liam (not something you'll need to worry about but I have a feeling he won't be overly interested in the baby and will get bored in the hospital when visiting)

Going home
clothes for me
coat for me
1 girl outfit & 1 boy outfit (staying team yellow)
snowsuit
carseat.


If anybody thinks I've forgotten something let me know!!!


----------



## mumanddad

amandad192 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies how are you all??
> 
> I have had a bad day and have a horrible headache :(
> 
> love my bump tho i could only just do my trousers up this morning hehe they wherd to big 3 weeks ago lol xx
> 
> :hugs: I've been having loads of headaches so I know how you feel with that one.
> I can't take any painkillers though. I'm so worried I'll puke them back up and they will taste SOOO gross that I'm too scared to take them.Click to expand...

Same im bad with tablets at the best of times i just keep drinking water hopefully it will work xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I think its VERY possible to hear the baby move on the doppler! I know i experienced that with my son! Dont know if it was that early or not, but i say it could def. be what you're hearing! 
I have still been unsuccessful in finding the heartbeat. I know its early but its hard to wait!


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> Does anyone else on here have a doppler or been pregnant before and used a doppler? I have a question....
> 
> Over this weekend i have been getting an extra noise. I get the heartbeat almost right away everytime but now i get this noise like the baby is moving. It's almost the same noise you get if you were to move the probe around a little on your belly but i am not moving the probe at all. Also when it happens the heartbeat is more quite, almost like s/he is moving away from the doppler. It's so weird, do you think the noise is the baby moving away?

Sound like it could be the noise of your LO moving around :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> I have still been unsuccessful in finding the heartbeat. I know its early but its hard to wait!

I cant find the heartbeat either ~ I wish I could, as im still not believing there is really another LO in there! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Does anyone here have Postpartum thyroiditis OR Hypothyroidism? :shrug:




KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I have still been unsuccessful in finding the heartbeat. I know its early but its hard to wait!
> 
> I cant find the heartbeat either ~ I wish I could, as im still not believing there is really another LO in there! :haha:Click to expand...

it's driving me nuts not finding the HB because i want to knwo if there is more than one in there! :haha:


----------



## _dreamer_

amandad192 said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Would you like me to share my lists?..there's one thing that will be in every bag though....FOOOOOD!!
> 
> I would love that!! (And I like what you're saying already, lol!)Click to expand...
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> Labour
> Snacks & drinks.
> birthing clothes and spare (I'm planning to have a water birth so spare will be if I decide to get out so I have something dry to wear instead)
> hairbands
> mouthwash (gas and air can make you sick)
> camera & batteries
> Portable DVD player & 4 dvds (labour can be long and boring)
> *
> Straight after birth*
> Toiletries-shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, wash cloth
> snacks and drinks
> 1 pair of disposable underwear (I didn't bother buying any last time but the hospital came me some and they were SOOO comfy...esp handy consiering I had kidney issues after birth and kept weeing myself before I could get to the toilet)
> 3 maternity towels
> 1 pair breast pads
> hair brush
> baby bath (MW was shocked I didn't take any last time so I will take a small bottle this time)
> 2 nappies
> cotton wool
> water bowl. (I'm going to buy some plastic bowls from poundland)
> 2 vests
> 2 babygros
> hat
> 
> Hospital stay (will stay in the car until I know if I'm staying or not..hoping to go straight home)
> snacks and drinks
> toothbrush
> toothpaste
> P.Js
> a book (didn't sleep in the 48 hours I was kept in hospital with Liam so this is a must for me!!)
> extra disposable underwear (taking 4 pairs OH can bring me more if needed)
> 3 packs of maternity towels (OH can bring more if needed)
> nipple cream (planning to BF)
> 10 pairs of breast pads (needed even if you don't breastfeed!!!)
> slippers/slipper socks
> hairbands
> hairbrush
> dressing gown
> carry pack of nappies
> baby wipes
> cotton wool
> 8 vests
> 8 babygros
> 4 bibs
> nappy bags
> travel changing mat
> black bag for dirty clothes so OH can take home and wash
> paper and crayons for Liam (not something you'll need to worry about but I have a feeling he won't be overly interested in the baby and will get bored in the hospital when visiting)
> 
> Going home
> clothes for me
> coat for me
> 1 girl outfit & 1 boy outfit (staying team yellow)
> snowsuit
> carseat.
> 
> 
> If anybody thinks I've forgotten something let me know!!!Click to expand...

Wow I LOVE your organisation - i might have to pinch this as a template for what to get organised myself!!! 

did you stay in hospital last time? i did notice you didnt have any PJ's/nightdresses or clothes for your stay... for anyone who has stayed in after birth before, did you remain in your pj's or get dressed? guess that depends how long you stay in for...


----------



## KellyC75

_dreamer_ said:


> for anyone who has stayed in after birth before, did you remain in your pj's or get dressed? guess that depends how long you stay in for...

Yes, I was in my PJ's & Slippers :thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

P.Js is 4th on the list under hospital stay.
I was in for 48 hours after Liam's birth and spend the whole time in my PJ's until I got dressed to go home. 
I'll also be buying a light dressing gown..because even in winter the hospital was quite warm and some slippers or slipper socks.

I'm REALLY hoping I'll be able to go home very quickly this time though, esp considering I'll have Liam at home and I'll miss him lots.


To those of you who already have LO's..have you thought about who will be looking after them and where when you go into labour?? It's something I'm really struggling with!!


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> To those of you who already have LO's..have you thought about who will be looking after them and where when you go into labour?? It's something I'm really struggling with!!

Im really struggling with this too. We relocated over a year ago and we have zero family here. We only have a couple of friends but they all work for a living and i cant expect them to take off work while im in labor, especially since we have no idea when that will happen :dohh: DHs mom is retired, she may come up and stay once i get to 36 weeks. Im not sure if she will or not though. 

If things go the way i want it to, ideally i would have a homebirth but i doubt it since insurance wont cover it, but anyways if everything goes fine at the birth we will birth at a free standing birth center, so LO can be there, but we still need someone watching him...IDK *SIGH*


----------



## _dreamer_

whoops yes i'm blind :) 

x


----------



## mrsraggle

_dreamer_ said:

> for anyone who has stayed in after birth before, did you remain in your pj's or get dressed? guess that depends how long you stay in for...

I stayed in my PJs - I had a c-section so loose fitting clothes were necessary. I left on day three and wore jogging bottoms and a t shirt to go home, then changed into PJs and pretty much stayed in them for a week!! :haha:


----------



## mrsraggle

amandad192 said:


> To those of you who already have LO's..have you thought about who will be looking after them and where when you go into labour?? It's something I'm really struggling with!!

It'll be my mum without a doubt, BUT she lives 3 hours drive from me. So not sure on the logistics yet. She hopes to have moved nearby to me by then but I'm not assuming anything yet. I still haven't decided whether to try to VBAC or have an elective c-section though.


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> To those of you who already have LO's..have you thought about who will be looking after them and where when you go into labour?? It's something I'm really struggling with!!
> 
> Im really struggling with this too. We relocated over a year ago and we have zero family here. We only have a couple of friends but they all work for a living and i cant expect them to take off work while im in labor, especially since we have no idea when that will happen :dohh: DHs mom is retired, she may come up and stay once i get to 36 weeks. Im not sure if she will or not though.
> 
> If things go the way i want it to, ideally i would have a homebirth but i doubt it since insurance wont cover it, but anyways if everything goes fine at the birth we will birth at a free standing birth center, so LO can be there, but we still need someone watching him...IDK *SIGH*Click to expand...

The only family I have is my dad and the in-laws.
My dad is unreliable because his girlfriend lives 2 hours away so I can't rely on him being home. I can't ask him not to see his gf for 4 weeks incase I go into labour 2 weeks before my EDD up to being overdue 2 weeks.

MIL works so I can't rely on her being available, FIL I wouldn't trust because of his health and his heigene...and the SIL's well...as much as I get on with them I wouldn't trust them with Liam in their homes and I wouldn't trust them in my house. Honestly I would trust my next door neighbour to come into my house and not touch anything more than one of my SILs. But she is nosey and knows no boundries. She will walk in and pick up my clean underwear off the clean laundry pile and comment on it like a it's a t-shirt.

I wish I could take him with me...but that's not a possibilty. Plus, I wouldn't want him to see me in pain.

I'm so stuck..I just hope things work out well with him when the time comes..otherwise OH will have to stay with him and I'll have to labour alone:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: i understand, there is a good chance i will be in a similar predicament if dh's mom doesnt show up....which im nervous about because she has severe bipolar (not that there is anything wrong with that) but she tends to freak out easliy and im not sure how that would work during labor...im not sure she could handle it....idk. i hope we both get some reliable care :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

AMANDA, I LOOOOVE lists, so thanks sooo much for sharing.

VEGTA, any updates or pics from your scan today, how was it???

ROBERTS, WELCOME to the group!!! :thumpup: :dust:


----------



## geogem

When I had Blake my mum came over at 5am, slept on the sofa until about 8am then got Lewis out of bed and took him to her house, I was only in labour 5 hours and came home when Blake was 6 hours old so it wasnt that much of an issue coz after the birth hubby came straight home and picked him up and he stayed st the hospital with us til I was allowed home. This time I am hoping for a home birth, mum will still come over and look after the boys in a different room or maybe take them out for a little while but as I have a history of short labours I cant see it being a problem - mum probably wont even be called if it is the middle of the night, we'll just let them sleep.

I am very lucky in that I only live half a mile from my mum and if theres a problem there my sister is only 1/4 of a mile in the other direction. 

I would never trust my MIL as she is a alcoholic and her hygiene isn't great but there wouldnt be any need for them to be there anyway. 

Hopefully by then my sister will be pregnant too and she will be able to share the time with us! 

nervous for her results tomorrow now!!


----------



## tiggertea

RE the care for DD1 thing: I'm quite lucky in that my parents live on the way to the hospital and are always more than happy to have her stay for the day/night so thankfully it's not a problem for us. I have no good advice for those of you without that back-up other than maybe befriending a neighbour!?


----------



## Diana5241

Amanda, thank you! That list is awesome! :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

Great list, though my advice to everyone is check the hospital policies re: food etc.
My hospital give you anti-sickness tabs and you're basically on nil-by-mouth while in delivery suite. 'cept for icecubes and/or water.


----------



## geogem

my hospital try to encourage eating so as to keep your strengths up


----------



## tiger

ill be having an elective c-section this time round (last was a crash section) so my parents will be coming to the hospital with me and watching Jesse.
oh i also stayed in pj's for about a week lol ! 
anyway, my MS seems to be easing :yippee: :happydance: some days its still horrific but others its not too bad ! its the fatigued im really struggling with at the moment.
also i seem to be extremely constipated :blush: i never had this with jesse. its bad..... :blush:


----------



## VegtaBully

Guppy051708 said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> My first appointment is today! Finally! It's been such a long wait.
> 
> How was your first appt. Hun?
> 
> My appt seems ages away. *sigh* it's not until aug 8th :wacko:Click to expand...

It was pretty nice. I did get to hear the heartbeat. My husband turned red trying not to cry when hear heard it. Don't go back for about 5 weeks.


----------



## Robertsgirl

My first ultrasound is Thursday I'm getting nervous as the last time I had one it was just an empty sac, but this pg is different I feel more "full" and I have not had any bleeding..So I am sure everything is okay. My m/s is off and on, I am taking something for it sometimes it does not help. And then there are days where I just feel awful..Today is pretty good, I took My youngest to the dentist today and that went well, then Dentist asked if she could see Jocelyn's teeth and she goes "cheese" and give the Dentist a picture worthy smile..soooooo sweet, she is 4, she has this little voice she is so cute!!!! I'm starting to poke out a bit I'm only 8 weeks 3 days!!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Ladies, I hope that everyone can find solutions to finding someone to watch the older LOs while we are all in labor. Hopefully my mom will be watching Tony (DS2) and maybe my best friend will watch Grant (DS1) as he will be in kindergarten, and he can just go through the same schedule as her son (they are the same age and he loves her)... but if not he will just miss school for a day or so to stay with my mom. DH only stayed 1 night with me at the hospital with Tony (I was in for right at 2 1/2 days), so he will be able to stay home with Grant if I need him to.
I am glad that my hospital supplies diapers and all of the hygiene products for the babies and breast care products (I plan on BF as well, I seem to dry up at about 9 months of BF). So, that means that I just need to pack clothes for both of us and my toiletries. I stay in the hospital gowns until I am able to really change into my pjs and then I walk around a bit. Our hospital will not release you unless you have gotten up and walked around a little, that way they can make sure that you are not having any problems.
I am rounding a little, DH and I were joking around and he was going to say it was from eating junk food, but I reminded him in order to eat junk food you have to be able to tolerate foods! He got a little tongue tied! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> To those of you who already have LO's..have you thought about who will be looking after them and where when you go into labour?? It's something I'm really struggling with!!

My eldest Son is 18 (will be 19 when this LO is born) So he will be my 'babysitter' :thumbup:



mrsraggle said:


> I left on day three and wore jogging bottoms and a t shirt to go home, then changed into PJs and pretty much stayed in them for a week!! :haha:

Only a week!!! :haha:


----------



## amandad192

tiggertea said:


> Great list, though my advice to everyone is check the hospital policies re: food etc.
> My hospital give you anti-sickness tabs and you're basically on nil-by-mouth while in delivery suite. 'cept for icecubes and/or water.

I won't be allowed to eat while in labour. The food in there will be for OH (and I may sneak just a bite)
I'm not sure what the policy is on what I can drink. I'll be taking a few cartoons of orange juice...but if I'm not allowed them I'm not to fussed.
I do need to double check that it's the same in the birthing unit as it is the delivery suite though. The birthing unit is new and is part of the hospital so I'm assuming same rules apply.


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> my MS seems to be easing :yippee: :happydance: some days its still horrific but others its not too bad ! its the fatigued im really struggling with at the moment.
> also i seem to be extremely constipated :blush: i never had this with jesse. its bad..... :blush:


Great news that your MS is easing :happydance:

Bad news about the constipation ~ Ive been suffering that too ~ Doctor said eat dried apricots or take lactolose :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

VegtaBully said:


> It was pretty nice. I did get to hear the heartbeat. My husband turned red trying not to cry when hear heard it. Don't go back for about 5 weeks.

Aww ~ So sweet :cloud9: Glad all went well



Robertsgirl said:


> My first ultrasound is Thursday I'm getting nervous as the last time I had one it was just an empty sac, but this pg is different I feel more "full" and I have not had any bleeding..So I am sure everything is okay. My m/s is off and on, I am taking something for it sometimes it does not help. And then there are days where I just feel awful..Today is pretty good, I took My youngest to the dentist today and that went well, then Dentist asked if she could see Jocelyn's teeth and she goes "cheese" and give the Dentist a picture worthy smile..soooooo sweet, she is 4, she has this little voice she is so cute!!!! I'm starting to poke out a bit I'm only 8 weeks 3 days!!!!!

Im sure everything is Ok too ~ Only a few days to go :yipee:

Bless your Daughter ~ :bunny: Arent they cute when they are doing 'grown up' things!

How many Children do you have? :shrug:



amandad192 said:


> I won't be allowed to eat while in labour. The food in there will be for OH (and I may sneak just a bite)
> I'm not sure what the policy is on what I can drink. I'll be taking a few cartoons of orange juice...but if I'm not allowed them I'm not to fussed.
> I do need to double check that it's the same in the birthing unit as it is the delivery suite though. The birthing unit is new and is part of the hospital so I'm assuming same rules apply.

I never understand the whole eating in labour :shrug: I was allowed toast toward the end of my labour with DS1 & when it ended in an emergency csection under GA, I was sick on the operating table ~ Scary


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: Im 10 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> :wohoo: Im 10 weeks today :wohoo:

Congrats on becoming a prune! I become a lime tomorrow....:dance: feels like an achievement


----------



## VegtaBully

We also interviewed a doula yesterday. By interview, I mean she and my husband talked, and I tried to remain conscious. I was so tired, and I'm pretty introverted anyway. She seemed nice, but my husband laughed that it's rare that someone can out talk him lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on prune-hood Kelly! I turned limetastic today! :D :happydance:

And I'm not in a pissy mood like yesterday, so double :dance:!

In exactly a week, I'll be hearing baby's heartbeat for the first time. I'm so excited! We saw it in the ER at 9 weeks and change, but hearing it... ahhhh. I cannot freakin' wait. Time in general seems to be going so fast but I really cannot make it go fast enough to get to my next appointment. (I have two next week) Next Thursday we'll see baby again and then not anymore until 20 weeks. That time frame is going to d-r-a-g, I just sense it!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats on the beginning of new weeks!! In 3 days I will be a lime! :woohoo: I can't believe how fast the time has been going (but still feeling very slow). Already almost to the second trimester! 

Didn't eat much for dinner last night (or yesterday in general)... maybe within the next few weeks appetites will start to build up. I really want chicken wings from this one place, but I seem to keep getting told no (whether it is when I don't have the van or when DH is too tired) :( Not very fair


----------



## babyclements

I had another scan yday and my bloods etc done, Baby doing great - Measuring 10 wks 4 days but gonna leave it with my original date as only a few days ahead.
I had a little spotting so went in for a check up - baby is fine - I had a small irritation on the vagina side of my cervix - nothing to worry about at all - just got a culture test done to see what is causing it. May need antibiotics to clear it up in 2 weeks when I get out of the first trimester.

Baby was doing a happy dance and nice strong heartbeat at 166. will add pics tonight :) Loved seeing him/her again! Grown so much in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats on the new limes and prunes! I cant wait! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

hey i want a prune! :haha:


I got my bloodword drawn this morning (for my thyroid levels since i have PP thyroiditis after having my son). 
Then i had to go through a crazy shananegons to get an ultrasound. The hospital said the MW sent an incomplete order form. They also told me they faxed it back to her and then she was suposed to send a new order. Well they must have lied :wacko: because i called the midwife and they didn't send her anything :dohh: i dont understand why it has to be hard. I was hoping to get an early scan by the end of this week but its not seeming like thats gonna happen :grr: hopefully i get a call back soon! it was supposed to be scheduled last frieday.


----------



## Diana5241

So jealous of all you limes! Three more days for me!

DH cracked me up last night. I took him out to dinner to thank him for being so supportive (only our 2nd dinner out since BFP since I'm always SO TIRED) and we had quite a large meal compared to what I usually eat. When we got home I changed into PJs and his eyes got HUGE when he saw how far my stomach was sticking out with big-meal bloat. In a quiet voice he asked: "...is that normal?" 

HAHAHA. Oh, men. They have no idea the physical changes we go through! :dohh:


----------



## Diana5241

KellyC75 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> my MS seems to be easing :yippee: :happydance: some days its still horrific but others its not too bad ! its the fatigued im really struggling with at the moment.
> also i seem to be extremely constipated :blush: i never had this with jesse. its bad..... :blush:
> 
> 
> Great news that your MS is easing :happydance:
> 
> Bad news about the constipation ~ Ive been suffering that too ~ Doctor said eat dried apricots or take lactolose :flower:Click to expand...

Ditto on the constipation. My doctor recommended Colace and I've started taking it every-other day. It hasn't made me want to "go" any more often, but things seem a little "softer" overall. (Good god, 3 months ago I never thought I'd talk about this! :haha:)


----------



## Pandasnax

hi everyone!!! 

im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited 

heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG! Diana, :rofl: that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Pandasnax said:


> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx

WELCOME!!! I am also due on the 7th! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Panda! :hi:


----------



## Pandasnax

Junebugs said:


> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx
> 
> WELCOME!!! I am also due on the 7th! :happydance:Click to expand...

thats great :D when is your scan ? xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey girls! There are that many Feb groups going about that I seriously have no idea which one I've posted in! So if nobody minds,I'm getting comfy and moving in here!

I'm due sometime between Feb 10th and 20th. When making my ticker I used the 15th as my date! So give or take a few days :)

My scan is August 2nd, so not too long away now. So excited!

Hope everyone's well! Has anyone bought anything yet? I've resisted temptation so far haha!

Looking forward to chatting to you all x


----------



## Junebugs

Pandasnax said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx
> 
> WELCOME!!! I am also due on the 7th! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats great :D when is your scan ? xxClick to expand...

Monday!! I can't wait, it really feels like FOREVER away! I had an emerg. scan done at 6 weeks though because had REALLY bad cramping, (like i couldn't move) and everything was good then, even saw a little HB! :) How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Junebugs

I really can't get over how many people are due in February.... is it like this every month?


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> I really can't get over how many people are due in Febuary.... is it like this every month?

It sure does seem like a LOT of us in February!!!


----------



## nikkinoo36

Hello everyone...
Didn't realise there was a february 2012 board..So I'm coming in!
Due valentines day and very excited, scan a week monday.
Good luck everyone and sticky happy babies to us all
xxx
xxx


----------



## redpop

Hi Everyone, I'm due February 6. So excited for 12 week scan next week I can hardly contain myself. Starting to gain quite a bit and bought my first maternity clothes last weekend--still wearing most of my own clothes though. I'm so glad to find this group and happy to be here with all of you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well the hospital scheduling NEVER called me back (like they were supposed to :wacko:) so i just called them. My appt. is scheduled for TODAY at 4pm :dance: 
I have to drink 32 oz of water at 2:30...i forgot about that fun part! :dohh: but at least i'll get to see the peanut! :wohoo:


----------



## Pandasnax

Junebugs said:


> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx
> 
> WELCOME!!! I am also due on the 7th! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats great :D when is your scan ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Monday!! I can't wait, it really feels like FOREVER away! I had an emerg. scan done at 6 weeks though because had REALLY bad cramping, (like i couldn't move) and everything was good then, even saw a little HB! :) How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...

you should feel lucky if you think monday feels forever away i have to wait till next friday lol i just wanna see baby now  so exited !!

im feeling ok sore boobs thrown un in total about 10 times always at 3 to 4 in morning lol dont need to pee loads tho but when i need to go i need to go haha 

how are you feeling ? xx


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Well the hospital scheduling NEVER called me back (like they were supposed to :wacko:) so i just called them. My appt. is scheduled for TODAY at 4pm :dance:
> I have to drink 32 oz of water at 2:30...i forgot about that fun part! :dohh: but at least i'll get to see the peanut! :wohoo:

YAY!!!! That's great news Guppy!!!! :happydance: I WANT TO SEE PICTURES!!!


----------



## dsnshne23

Good Morning Ladies!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Pandasnax said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Ya i think i would be going crazy if i were you!! lol .... i want to see our bean move so bad!! I just want to make sure everything is ok aswell.
> 
> Last week was my worst week but i am finally starting to feel a bit better this week, still a bit sick but more good times then bad. I am the same way with the peeing!! I am so happy to hear that because i though i was the only one! I drink loads of water aswell !! My boobs are sore but i think i am just getting used to that because i don't really notice it unless i think about it.Click to expand...


----------



## Pandasnax

Junebugs said:


> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Ya i think i would be going crazy if i were you!! lol .... i want to see our bean move so bad!! I just want to make sure everything is ok aswell.
> 
> Last week was my worst week but i am finally starting to feel a bit better this week, still a bit sick but more good times then bad. I am the same way with the peeing!! I am so happy to hear that because i though i was the only one! I drink loads of water aswell !! My boobs are sore but i think i am just getting used to that because i don't really notice it unless i think about it.
> 
> i am going crazy!! lol i want it to go fast so i can see my lil smushie haha and same here with the boob pain kinda use to it now unless they get knocked lol and glad u do the same think with the peeing situation not just me then dont need to go often i just carnt hold it in hahaClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## amandad192

I sneezed and weed a little:blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Junebugs! :dance: I am thrilled!!! I have never been to this scan site before so idk if they do pictures or not...would it be obnoxious if i asked for a photo? :shrug: i want a picture!!! if i can get one i'll def post :D


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> I sneezed and weed a little:blush:

:haha: i havn't done that yet (i didn't have issues last pregnancy), but this time i was vomiting (and i was squatting since it was into the toilet) and all of a sudden my shorts are wet! :blush: wow! wasn't expecting that! haha


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks Junebugs! :dance: I am thrilled!!! I have never been to this scan site before so idk if they do pictures or not...would it be obnoxious if i asked for a photo? :shrug: i want a picture!!! if i can get one i'll def post :D

I would totally ask for one! I don't see why they wouldn't give you one!


----------



## VegtaBully

Pandasnax said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx
> 
> WELCOME!!! I am also due on the 7th! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats great :D when is your scan ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Monday!! I can't wait, it really feels like FOREVER away! I had an emerg. scan done at 6 weeks though because had REALLY bad cramping, (like i couldn't move) and everything was good then, even saw a little HB! :) How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...
> 
> you should feel lucky if you think monday feels forever away i have to wait till next friday lol i just wanna see baby now  so exited !!Click to expand...

You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.


----------



## crimsonsky

Im due 12th! so excited its my first!


----------



## geogem

I dont have my scan for like another 4 weeks!! I dont have my mw appointment until this friday!! as yet I have seen no-one!! its sending me slightly mad atm listening to you lot talking scans!! :-(

ggrrr.... but hey!! 

excellent news for my sister!! 

Her test results all came back good today and although they will not concieve naturally (which we already knew) they have confirmed that their is no reason why IVF should not work for them and they can start next month!!

I am soooooo excited!.... I cannot wait! I am almost as excited for her as I am for myself! it will be sooo amazing for me and my sister to be pregnant at the same time! 

she has wanted this for so many years and I have felt guilty for being able to get pregnant easily but know she is on the the way - I know it may not happen the first time but at least now we know it is possible!! yippeee!!


----------



## Diana5241

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks Junebugs! :dance: I am thrilled!!! I have never been to this scan site before so idk if they do pictures or not...would it be obnoxious if i asked for a photo? :shrug: i want a picture!!! if i can get one i'll def post :D

Definitely ask for a picture!! 

We put the picture from our US in a frame that says "We wished upon a star... and here you are".

Needless to say, I cry everytime I see it :)


----------



## mrsraggle

*Pandasnax, redpop, crimsonsky, nikkinoo36 and Natasha2605* - welcome and congratulations all!

Well my scan's tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous to find out if there's a baby at all and if everything's OK.

I've bought a sleepsuit so far. I have tons of newborn stuff leftover from Ellie - all neutral as we were team yellow (and will be again!) so it's hard to justify buying anything really.

Also attached a "bump" photo for you. I'm a large lady so all it really shows is that my fatness has got fatter! But I think I look bigger than a month ago anyway.

Will check back in with a scan photo tomorrow if all is well!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9









221010524403.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ellitigg

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey girls! There are that many Feb groups going about that I seriously have no idea which one I've posted in! So if nobody minds,I'm getting comfy and moving in here!
> 
> I'm due sometime between Feb 10th and 20th. When making my ticker I used the 15th as my date! So give or take a few days :)
> 
> My scan is August 2nd, so not too long away now. So excited!
> 
> Hope everyone's well! Has anyone bought anything yet? I've resisted temptation so far haha!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to you all x

Yay! A scan buddy :D My scan is August 2nd too. 2 weeks and counting. I just want to know everything is ok. And if my mum doesn't get to break the news to her sister soon I think she's going to burst lol Good luck with yours!


----------



## Natasha2605

ellitigg said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! There are that many Feb groups going about that I seriously have no idea which one I've posted in! So if nobody minds,I'm getting comfy and moving in here!
> 
> I'm due sometime between Feb 10th and 20th. When making my ticker I used the 15th as my date! So give or take a few days :)
> 
> My scan is August 2nd, so not too long away now. So excited!
> 
> Hope everyone's well! Has anyone bought anything yet? I've resisted temptation so far haha!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to you all x
> 
> Yay! A scan buddy :D My scan is August 2nd too. 2 weeks and counting. I just want to know everything is ok. And if my mum doesn't get to break the news to her sister soon I think she's going to burst lol Good luck with yours!Click to expand...

What times yours? Mine is 9.30am, nice and early. No way will I sleep the night before. I am nervous though! Aw your poor mum, she must be dying to tell people! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay soo. I was hurting! Bad! Like i had to pee so bad i felt like i had a UTI! Then we finally get there, they didn't do the transvaginal (like i was told they would) and she did the abdominal and said "well your bladder is in the way of seeing anything.....so i'll take some measurements and you can go pee" that was a waste of pain! haha, but anyways, apparently i am measuring so much bigger because the baby implanted next to my left hip bone! :shock: I didn't even know that was possible! she said i have a really large uterus, which is tilted to the left. She said it wasn't anything to worry about, but just noted it....probably from being pregnant for almost 10 months :dohh:
It was so weird bc the probe was practically on top of my hip bone (and i am correct on my dates, so its staying the same). Anyways, i just thought it was so odd bc with isaiah he was def. smack in the middle. Plus they always say a baby doesn't reach above the pubic bone until 12 weeks....well that is clearly not the case for this pregnancy! Nor was it ever! ...i am going to be a planet this time

190 beats per minute! Isaiah never got above 150 (that im aware of) and he was usually 120-140. So i was surprised to hear it that frequent! oh and she couldn't get a very good shot so there is a chance there is more than one in there. We dont really think so, but it can't be rolled out.

Here is the peanut :cloud9:


----------



## navywife86

I am having my scan tomorow and im starting to get nervouse it seems like so many people are recieving bad news around this time and i dont think i can take anymore sad stories...


----------



## Guppy051708

mrsraggle, great bump! :cloud9:



navywife86 said:


> I am having my scan tomorow and im starting to get nervouse it seems like so many people are recieving bad news around this time and i dont think i can take anymore sad stories...

Ive recieved good news, and i bet you will too :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

That picture is soooo cute Guppy! I love seeing ultrasound pictures/videos. That is really werid about how far over s/he implanted? Did they say if it would affect anything later in your pregnancy?


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> That picture is soooo cute Guppy! I love seeing ultrasound pictures/videos. That is really werid about how far over s/he implanted? Did they say if it would affect anything later in your pregnancy?

that peanut looks like a kolabear hehe

I asked if it would cause a problem and the tech said it shouldnt. They never mentioned any of this to me when i had isaiah. I think i read somewhere that pregnancy can tilt a uterus.so that could have def. been the case from my son. apparently they usually go back to normal, but mine didnt. everything ive read said it shouldn't cause issues and by week 12 it will probably be in the middle and not tilted anymore.

She kept telling me i have really large uterus :blush: lol wahtever that means! guess she was just insinuating why the baby was implanted where s/he is.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Re: constipation - I got a prenatal from my doctors with Colase in it. It's meant a world of difference (and is on my "safe" meds list from the doctor also). Highly recommend it, plus of course fiber and plenty of water. With a stool softener you're supposed to drink even more fluids because that's part of how they work.

Congrats on your scan, Guppy. And congrats to the "new week" ladies. I hit raspberry today!

Question for all you ladies who have experienced morning sickness longer than I have (only coming up on 2 weeks of the pain now, since I'm due at the end of Feb) - how do you get stuff done around the house with it? I'm usually sick in the mornings and have in the past few days added the joys of sickness after work too. Poor DH is getting tired of making dinner and doing dishes and I really want to be able to do stuff, but standing in the kitchen for too long makes me feel hideous. Any suggestions? I haven't found anything to ease the sickness once it starts - not ginger, not lots of carbs, nothing!


----------



## Guppy051708

RE: MS, i have just been apologizing a lot to my husband and trying to give him extra love and attention. I feel bad for not getting anything done...it is tough having MS and being a SAHM though! But he is okay with it. He understands. Sorry not much advice, just try to express your gratitude and give him lots of lovins :winkwink: and remind him it will be over soon.


----------



## Jokerette

I try to make sure DH is feeling loved when I feel up to it. I haven't had sex much since BFP, but there are other ways ;) seems to make him forget about dinner and messy house! It sounds like everyone inthis group has pretty supportive OH's and that's wonderful!


----------



## OliveLove

VegtaBully said:


> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandasnax said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx
> 
> WELCOME!!! I am also due on the 7th! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> thats great :D when is your scan ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Monday!! I can't wait, it really feels like FOREVER away! I had an emerg. scan done at 6 weeks though because had REALLY bad cramping, (like i couldn't move) and everything was good then, even saw a little HB! :) How are you feeling so far?Click to expand...
> 
> you should feel lucky if you think monday feels forever away i have to wait till next friday lol i just wanna see baby now  so exited !!Click to expand...
> 
> You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.Click to expand...


Same here!! But at least we'll get accurate (MORE accurate, hehe) scan of the gender! That's how I make myself feel better ;)


----------



## saphire76

Happy about your great scan guppy! 

I have my next scan on Thursday morning. Praying for a good strong heart beat again. I'm bringing my 4 yr old w me so it has to be good!!!! 

I don't know why I am so nervous I guess because I don't really "feel" pregnant just fat lol. I have had no bleeding or over the top cramping just freaks me out when I hear bout all the mmc's idk. I try to be positive but I always worry :(


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Happy about your great scan guppy!
> 
> I have my next scan on Thursday morning. Praying for a good strong heart beat again. I'm bringing my 4 yr old w me so it has to be good!!!!
> 
> I don't know why I am so nervous I guess because I don't really "feel" pregnant just fat lol. I have had no bleeding or over the top cramping just freaks me out when I hear bout all the mmc's idk. I try to be positive but I always worry :(

Thanks friend!

Im sure you will have a great experience with your scan :hugs: And the good news is, once you see a heartbeat, there is hardly any chance at all that youll MC :flow:


----------



## lilrojo

There isnt much of a chance that after a hb you miscarry but it does happen.. It happened to me.. but i was bleeding from the begining.. I know it drops to like 1 percent though after a hb is seen.. Good luck saphire.. so exciting for you..

Guppy love the scan.. so cute


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! S/he must have been sleeping. only wiggled a coupe of times, but beautiful heartbeat :cloud9: She (or he perhaps, but i keep wanting to say she) looks like a kola bear lol. my son had a distinct "gummy bear look" :haha: but this one is more like a kola lol


----------



## lilrojo

Mine just looked like a blob.. lol i was only 6+6 at my scan..


----------



## Guppy051708

haha, yeah. sounds normal for the age. Its neat how quickly they grow!!!! actually its incredible how quickly they grow!


----------



## kbkb

Diana5241 said:


> So jealous of all you limes! Three more days for me!
> 
> DH cracked me up last night. I took him out to dinner to thank him for being so supportive (only our 2nd dinner out since BFP since I'm always SO TIRED) and we had quite a large meal compared to what I usually eat. When we got home I changed into PJs and his eyes got HUGE when he saw how far my stomach was sticking out with big-meal bloat. In a quiet voice he asked: "...is that normal?"
> 
> HAHAHA. Oh, men. They have no idea the physical changes we go through! :dohh:

me too , me too! OH was like 'ummm, isnt it lime right now? it looks like walrus'...haha, fortunately i was in the mood for laughs, else he would get a proper progesterone bashing :grr:


----------



## kbkb

crimsonsky said:


> Im due 12th! so excited its my first!

welcome!! my first baby too, due the 8th! :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

EngineerGirl said:


> Re: constipation - I got a prenatal from my doctors with Colase in it. It's meant a world of difference (and is on my "safe" meds list from the doctor also). Highly recommend it, plus of course fiber and plenty of water. With a stool softener you're supposed to drink even more fluids because that's part of how they work.
> 
> Congrats on your scan, Guppy. And congrats to the "new week" ladies. I hit raspberry today!
> 
> Question for all you ladies who have experienced morning sickness longer than I have (only coming up on 2 weeks of the pain now, since I'm due at the end of Feb) - how do you get stuff done around the house with it? I'm usually sick in the mornings and have in the past few days added the joys of sickness after work too. Poor DH is getting tired of making dinner and doing dishes and I really want to be able to do stuff, but standing in the kitchen for too long makes me feel hideous. Any suggestions? I haven't found anything to ease the sickness once it starts - not ginger, not lots of carbs, nothing!

:flower: to you, hope you feel better real soon.
What i did when i was dying of MS those two weeks-I found a time of day I was relatively OK (for me it was just after I came home from work) and did the cooking and a bit of washing IMMEDIATELY after gobbling down 3 crackers. I held my breath sometimes since food smells were killing me while cooking and banned all irritants from the kitchen i.e. peanut butter, garlic, onions etc. I moved my washing machine into the open and my ironing board as well, so i could get air which makes it easier than being in a closed space. but above all, :thumbup: DONT feel guilty about making OH tired. I was too, but realized its better for him to share the load, because this is really really hard on your body.You're not eating, and you have no energy,you're only passing the burden because of that!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Congrats on prune-hood Kelly! I turned limetastic today! :D :happydance:

Thankyou & Congrats on being *limetastic* :yipee:



Diana5241 said:


> Ditto on the constipation. My doctor recommended Colace and I've started taking it every-other day. It hasn't made me want to "go" any more often, but things seem a little "softer" overall. (Good god, 3 months ago I never thought I'd talk about this! :haha:)

Trust me ~ You will be talking about some really dodgy stuff as time goes on! :haha::blush::haha:



Pandasnax said:


> hi everyone!!!
> 
> im gunna be a February mummy too :D im due on 7th of feb and im super exited
> 
> heard smushies heart beat yesterday and it was amazing!!! got the 12 weeks scan next friday but time is dragging because i am so exited i want it to go faster <3 xxx


Hello :wave: Welcome & good luck with your scan :cloud9:



Junebugs said:


> I really can't get over how many people are due in February.... is it like this every month?

Every months has loads of members join, however not all of them are regular posters :coffee: 

When I was in my last group, toward the end, you had about 10 people that were pretty regular & you got to know them well :flower:



nikkinoo36 said:


> Hello everyone...
> Didn't realise there was a february 2012 board..So I'm coming in!
> Due valentines day and very excited, scan a week monday.
> Good luck everyone and sticky happy babies to us all
> xxx
> xxx

Welcome :wave:



redpop said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm due February 6. So excited for 12 week scan next week I can hardly contain myself. Starting to gain quite a bit and bought my first maternity clothes last weekend--still wearing most of my own clothes though. I'm so glad to find this group and happy to be here with all of you!

Welcome :wave: Good luck with your scan :cloud9:



Guppy051708 said:


> Well the hospital scheduling NEVER called me back (like they were supposed to :wacko:) so i just called them. My appt. is scheduled for TODAY at 4pm :dance:
> I have to drink 32 oz of water at 2:30...i forgot about that fun part! :dohh: but at least i'll get to see the peanut! :wohoo:

:wohoo: Howd it go? 



VegtaBully said:


> You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.

Thats such a shame ~ So long to wait :hugs: Why dont you get an earlier scan? :nope:



crimsonsky said:


> Im due 12th! so excited its my first!

Welcome :wave:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Here is the peanut :cloud9:
> View attachment 237643

Aww ~ Congrats on your 'Koala' :cloud9: You will have to put that in your signature now 'waiting for my koala' or something along those lines ~ Too cute :kiss:



EngineerGirl said:


> And congrats to the "new week" ladies. I hit raspberry today!

Yey :yipee: To raspberry




Guppy051708 said:


> RE: MS, i have just been apologizing a lot to my husband and trying to give him extra love and attention. I feel bad for not getting anything done...it is tough having MS and being a SAHM though! But he is okay with it. He understands. Sorry not much advice, just try to express your gratitude and give him lots of lovins :winkwink: and remind him it will be over soon.

.....Eeek, I must try harder :blush:

Keep being moody & snappy to mine! :growlmad:


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> RE: MS, i have just been apologizing a lot to my husband and trying to give him extra love and attention. I feel bad for not getting anything done...it is tough having MS and being a SAHM though! But he is okay with it. He understands. Sorry not much advice, just try to express your gratitude and give him lots of lovins :winkwink: and remind him it will be over soon.

Your OH is lucky.

My OH has been doing almost all the housework..and getting nothing in return. The thought of getting intimate in any way makes me gag. We've only "got close" 3 times since my morning sickness kicked in...and one of those times I had to run off half way through to get something to eat!


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> RE: MS, i have just been apologizing a lot to my husband and trying to give him extra love and attention. I feel bad for not getting anything done...it is tough having MS and being a SAHM though! But he is okay with it. He understands. Sorry not much advice, just try to express your gratitude and give him lots of lovins :winkwink: and remind him it will be over soon.
> 
> Your OH is lucky.
> 
> My OH has been doing almost all the housework..and getting nothing in return. The thought of getting intimate in any way makes me gag. We've only "got close" 3 times since my morning sickness kicked in...and one of those times I had to run off half way through to get something to eat!Click to expand...

I know just where your coming from :thumbup:

But I did have to laugh at.....:sex: :munch: :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

RE: Getting things done in house. Use the OHs at this stage and don't feel bad about it. YOU feel like sh1t, he's fine. the MS doesn't last forever and you can get back to "normal service" soon enough. If he complains remind him how he got the easy/fun part of this baby making lark so he should just be quiet and get on with it. :haha:

I did HALF my ironing last night before sickness hit again, (hubby had made dinner earlier), he came down and praised me for getting that half done, rather than pointing out there was still a small mountain to do! He's learnt, bless him, between last time and this, that I WILL get there eventually, and it's much easier all round in the long run if he helps out. (With no repayment :sex: or otherwise - he knows even thoughts of naughtiness are off-limits :smug:)


----------



## BabyAngelic

I'm so tired today. Just had lunch and can't keep my eyes open :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> I'm so tired today. Just had lunch and can't keep my eyes open :sleep:



:hugs: Its tough isnt it

I was totally like this yesterday & felt really 'heavy' too, like I couldnt get up from the chair! :sleep:


----------



## swanxxsong

I need to start working out again. >.< I finally ordered a few pre-natal workout DVDs because everything I have at home (like um, P90X...:haha:) is a bit too challenging seeing that I haven't worked out in well over two months and all. UGH. I think that I'm so moody lately partially because I don't work out or eat as well as I used to anymore. So I need to get my shiz together. Grrr.

Sounds like *BabyAngelic *needs a post-lunch nap! ;D I'll join you for a pre-breakfast nap!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and if anyone enjoys playing the "find a good middle name" game, I'd love anyone's insight!

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/678696-middle-name-suggestions.html#post11798633

We're not 100% set on Nevin yet, but trying to think of options. I know it's not a lot of people's favorite for a boy's name, but it's a family name and I actually thought it was kind of cute. So I'm looking for any and all suggestions on a pairing for it, since I'm stumped. :3 I so thought this would be easier than it's proven to be!


----------



## Natasha2605

I've come to moan... I feel so down and I don't know why. Last two days, I've felt so hormonal, tired, tearful. Everything. I have no energy, no appetite and I'm 99 percent convinced I'm losing weight. My sickness isn't THAT bad, once every few days so can't even use that as an excuse! I just can't shake this feeling of feeling like poop. Not in a sense that something's wrong, more in a I feel low in myself! :( 

Just me? I hope not :(


----------



## KellyC75

Natasha2605 said:


> I've come to moan... I feel so down and I don't know why. Last two days, I've felt so hormonal, tired, tearful. Everything. I have no energy, no appetite and I'm 99 percent convinced I'm losing weight. My sickness isn't THAT bad, once every few days so can't even use that as an excuse! I just can't shake this feeling of feeling like poop. Not in a sense that something's wrong, more in a I feel low in myself! :(
> 
> Just me? I hope not :(

Nope, not just you :flower:

Its harder when you already have a LO to take care of :hugs:

Im feeling a bit emotinal too, its tiredness, im sure ~ I feel like im not myself at the mo' & I know that DH looks forward to me getting back to myself :winkwink:

It wont last, these early weeks are tough on us :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw *Natasha*, you're not alone! I feel very emotional and moody lately. Exhausted, too, but just really struggling with reigning in my emotions. It seems that almost anything can set me off to tears, for essentially _no reason whatsoever._ I feel like I'm losing my mind sometimes!


----------



## TeQuiero

Natasha2605 said:


> I've come to moan... I feel so down and I don't know why. Last two days, I've felt so hormonal, tired, tearful. Everything. I have no energy, no appetite and I'm 99 percent convinced I'm losing weight. My sickness isn't THAT bad, once every few days so can't even use that as an excuse! I just can't shake this feeling of feeling like poop. Not in a sense that something's wrong, more in a I feel low in myself! :(
> 
> Just me? I hope not :(

I feel the same way! I was upset yesterday early for no reason. Then my Drs office called and said that they want to do a colposcopy to make sure that I have no abnormal build up of cells, my pap came back with some abnormal cells... and they couldn't tell me what!! That is enough to make you feel even worse! I hope that it is nothing, I don't know if I could handle finding out that it some kind of cervical cancer or something.... I think that would really drain me. Hopefully it is just that the test was wrong! :( So I held that in all day yesterday (only my mom knew until DH got home) and I cried when I was talking with him about it, this is the first time anything has ever been wrong with a test.

On a lighter note, I haven't felt terribly nauseous, just still not eating much.


----------



## Pandasnax

soo hungry and nauseated today!! wouldn't change it for the world tho lol

is it just me or is February way too far away ?

H&H pregnancies to all :hugs:


----------



## BabyAngelic

TeQuiero said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I've come to moan... I feel so down and I don't know why. Last two days, I've felt so hormonal, tired, tearful. Everything. I have no energy, no appetite and I'm 99 percent convinced I'm losing weight. My sickness isn't THAT bad, once every few days so can't even use that as an excuse! I just can't shake this feeling of feeling like poop. Not in a sense that something's wrong, more in a I feel low in myself! :(
> 
> Just me? I hope not :(
> 
> I feel the same way! I was upset yesterday early for no reason. Then my Drs office called and said that they want to do a colposcopy to make sure that I have no abnormal build up of cells, my pap came back with some abnormal cells... and they couldn't tell me what!! That is enough to make you feel even worse! I hope that it is nothing, I don't know if I could handle finding out that it some kind of cervical cancer or something.... I think that would really drain me. Hopefully it is just that the test was wrong! :( So I held that in all day yesterday (only my mom knew until DH got home) and I cried when I was talking with him about it, this is the first time anything has ever been wrong with a test.
> 
> On a lighter note, I haven't felt terribly nauseous, just still not eating much.Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope that everything's gonna come back just fine hun. You're in my thoughts


----------



## BabyAngelic

swanxxsong said:


> I need to start working out again. >.< I finally ordered a few pre-natal workout DVDs because everything I have at home (like um, P90X...:haha:) is a bit too challenging seeing that I haven't worked out in well over two months and all. UGH. I think that I'm so moody lately partially because I don't work out or eat as well as I used to anymore. So I need to get my shiz together. Grrr.
> 
> Sounds like *BabyAngelic *needs a post-lunch nap! ;D I'll join you for a pre-breakfast nap!

Now that sounds like a plan :happydance: Just a little nap will do :) An hour more and I'll be leaving work. I can't wait to get home and unwind.

I've also been reallllllly moody the past few days. I feel like I'm not myself anymore.

I freaked out this morning when I got out of the shower and looked at my boobs. They have gotten much bigger than they normally are, looks like they have road maps running through them and OMG my nipples shocked me. They used to be small and perky and have now become big and dark....I'm horrified, lol. Will they ever go back to the way they used to be? :wacko:


----------



## VegtaBully

KellyC75 said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.
> 
> Thats such a shame ~ So long to wait :hugs: Why dont you get an earlier scan? :nope:Click to expand...

I'm not entirely sure, but I'm using a birth center. We tried to convince her that we aren't entirely sure of the dating because I have rather long cycles and my AF starts and stops and starts again, but she felt my uterus and said she thinks we're on track. Oh well.


----------



## KellyC75

VegtaBully said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.
> 
> Thats such a shame ~ So long to wait :hugs: Why dont you get an earlier scan? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, but I'm using a birth center. We tried to convince her that we aren't entirely sure of the dating because I have rather long cycles and my AF starts and stops and starts again, but she felt my uterus and said she thinks we're on track. Oh well.Click to expand...

Is that just the part of the US you live, as most others in the US seem to have earlier scans :shrug:

Dont they know you wanna see your bubba now :brat: :baby:


----------



## mrsraggle

I'll post a photo tonight after Ellie's asleep but in the meantime... scan was good, Titch is higher up already than Ellie was at the same stage because they found it harder to get a good view (more fat higher up my belly). Titch was so lazy! Must've been asleep. Spent the first few minutes on his back (literally not moving a muscle - DH had to tell me he could see the heart beating because I was panicking...) then after she was prodding to get a better view he just rolled over, with his back to us and carried on snoozing!!! Miles different to Ellie who was dancing all over the shop and wouldn't stop still for her measurements!

NT measurement is 1.5mm - is that good?

EDD is now 26th Jan but of course I'm staying around! If I VBAC I'll be a Feb baby anyway :)


----------



## KellyC75

mrsraggle said:


> I'll post a photo tonight after Ellie's asleep but in the meantime... scan was good, Titch is higher up already than Ellie was at the same stage because they found it harder to get a good view (more fat higher up my belly). Titch was so lazy! Must've been asleep. Spent the first few minutes on *his* back (literally not moving a muscle - DH had to tell me he could see the heart beating because I was panicking...) then after she was prodding to get a better view *he *just rolled over, with his back to us and carried on snoozing!!! Miles different to Ellie who was dancing all over the shop and wouldn't stop still for her measurements!
> 
> NT measurement is 1.5mm - is that good?
> 
> EDD is now 26th Jan but of course I'm staying around! If I VBAC I'll be a Feb baby anyway :)

Im sensing your thinking :blue: 

Im so pleased all went well for you ~ The LO was a tired bubba :sleep: Its hard work all that growing you know :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

KellyC75 said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.
> 
> Thats such a shame ~ So long to wait :hugs: Why dont you get an earlier scan? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, but I'm using a birth center. We tried to convince her that we aren't entirely sure of the dating because I have rather long cycles and my AF starts and stops and starts again, but she felt my uterus and said she thinks we're on track. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just the part of the US you live, as most others in the US seem to have earlier scans :shrug:
> 
> Dont they know you wanna see your bubba now :brat: :baby:Click to expand...

Unless I got the screening for defects, I would have only been allowed to see the baby at 20 weeks too. Some US women are just unlucky. :( haha


----------



## Guppy051708

Most women in the US use an OB, and OBs are pretty notorious for checking with scans and stuff. Only a very very small percentage of women use midwives. Some midwives will do scans, others will not. mine wasnt going to but it was offered, just bc we wanted to know if there was more or one or not.


----------



## mrsraggle

KellyC75 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> I'll post a photo tonight after Ellie's asleep but in the meantime... scan was good, Titch is higher up already than Ellie was at the same stage because they found it harder to get a good view (more fat higher up my belly). Titch was so lazy! Must've been asleep. Spent the first few minutes on *his* back (literally not moving a muscle - DH had to tell me he could see the heart beating because I was panicking...) then after she was prodding to get a better view *he *just rolled over, with his back to us and carried on snoozing!!! Miles different to Ellie who was dancing all over the shop and wouldn't stop still for her measurements!
> 
> NT measurement is 1.5mm - is that good?
> 
> EDD is now 26th Jan but of course I'm staying around! If I VBAC I'll be a Feb baby anyway :)
> 
> Im sensing your thinking :blue:
> 
> Im so pleased all went well for you ~ The LO was a tired bubba :sleep: Its hard work all that growing you know :winkwink:Click to expand...

Definitely thinking :blue:. So different so far to my pregnancy with Ellie!


----------



## geogem

TeQuiero said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I've come to moan... I feel so down and I don't know why. Last two days, I've felt so hormonal, tired, tearful. Everything. I have no energy, no appetite and I'm 99 percent convinced I'm losing weight. My sickness isn't THAT bad, once every few days so can't even use that as an excuse! I just can't shake this feeling of feeling like poop. Not in a sense that something's wrong, more in a I feel low in myself! :(
> 
> Just me? I hope not :(
> 
> I feel the same way! I was upset yesterday early for no reason. Then my Drs office called and said that they want to do a colposcopy to make sure that I have no abnormal build up of cells, my pap came back with some abnormal cells... and they couldn't tell me what!! That is enough to make you feel even worse! I hope that it is nothing, I don't know if I could handle finding out that it some kind of cervical cancer or something.... I think that would really drain me. Hopefully it is just that the test was wrong! :( So I held that in all day yesterday (only my mom knew until DH got home) and I cried when I was talking with him about it, this is the first time anything has ever been wrong with a test.
> 
> On a lighter note, I haven't felt terribly nauseous, just still not eating much.Click to expand...

dont worry too much about the abnormal cells, I had this when I fell pregnant with Blake and they just kept an eye on me all the way through my pregnancy and when he was born removed the abnormal cells. It turned out to be nothing, a little infection that had been mutated by pregnancy hormones or something and all my tests since have been fine.


----------



## geogem

mrsraggle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> I'll post a photo tonight after Ellie's asleep but in the meantime... scan was good, Titch is higher up already than Ellie was at the same stage because they found it harder to get a good view (more fat higher up my belly). Titch was so lazy! Must've been asleep. Spent the first few minutes on *his* back (literally not moving a muscle - DH had to tell me he could see the heart beating because I was panicking...) then after she was prodding to get a better view *he *just rolled over, with his back to us and carried on snoozing!!! Miles different to Ellie who was dancing all over the shop and wouldn't stop still for her measurements!
> 
> NT measurement is 1.5mm - is that good?
> 
> EDD is now 26th Jan but of course I'm staying around! If I VBAC I'll be a Feb baby anyway :)
> 
> Im sensing your thinking :blue:
> 
> Im so pleased all went well for you ~ The LO was a tired bubba :sleep: Its hard work all that growing you know :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely thinking :blue:. So different so far to my pregnancy with Ellie!Click to expand...

I am thinking boy too but because this is exactly the same as my previous 2 pregnancies! My son really wants a little sister though and I think he will be disappointed as I am sure it is a boy!


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> I am thinking boy too but because this is exactly the same as my previous 2 pregnancies! My son really wants a little sister though and I think he will be disappointed as I am sure it is a boy!

What symptoms are you getting that are the same? :shrug:

Have you not had anything different? :shrug:


----------



## geogem

with regards to housework etc! my hubby seems to be doing less!! 

I am sooo sick of picking up after him and still running round like i need a mop up my arse! He just says oh darling sit down, chill out you'll make yourself feel worse! but doesnt bloody offer to do any of it! If i did sit down and chill who would do it all?? no-one! it would still be there tomorrow! grrr, its not like he does nothing but i'm sure he thinks kids dont have baths or need feeding and dust is just a nice ornament!

why dont men have any standards! ggrrrr!!!! 

sorry rant over! 

on a happier note my sisters tests all came back good yesterday and she will start her IVF next month! yay!


----------



## geogem

KellyC75 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking boy too but because this is exactly the same as my previous 2 pregnancies! My son really wants a little sister though and I think he will be disappointed as I am sure it is a boy!
> 
> What symptoms are you getting that are the same? :shrug:
> 
> Have you not had anything different? :shrug:Click to expand...

none! thats the problem, I am just tired but had no other symptoms at all, I havent with any of my other boys either which makes me believe its another. no ms or nausea or anything! not that I am complaining but surely I cant be that lucky with a girl too? I just think its too alike to be different if you know what I mean?


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> none! thats the problem, I am just tired but had no other symptoms at all, I havent with any of my other boys either which makes me believe its another. no ms or nausea or anything! not that I am complaining but surely I cant be that lucky with a girl too? I just think its too alike to be different if you know what I mean?

MMmmm, well with DS2 I had terrible MS ~ With DD it wasnt that bad & stopped early on :thumbup: Youve been lucky to avoid the MS at least :winkwink:

Will you be having a gender scan or staying team yellow? :baby:


----------



## tiggertea

I'll swap you my sickness for your nothingness Gem? *looks hopeful*


----------



## KjConard

I am seeing lots of gender guesses from you ladies! I have been going back and forth, but I am pretty sure I am having a boy, even though this is my first pregnancy and I have nothing to compare it too. Both my Mother and Sister had absolutely no morning sickness and only had girls. I have been plauged with MS since week five and it just started subsiding last week. DH also thinks, actually make that he knows, the baby is a boy! I can't waik to find out as it is already driving me crazy not knowing! I don't care what I have as long as it is a healthy baby! : )

What are your gender predictions at this stage of pregnancy?


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> I'll swap you my sickness for your nothingness Gem? *looks hopeful*

.....:thumbup: WSS ^^ :haha:


----------



## geogem

no thanks, I am quite happy about the nothingness but just thinking it will be another boy! has anyone had exactly the same symptoms with opposite genders?

we will be having a gender scan - simply because we need o know what room this one will be going in! if a nopy will share with Blake and if a girl Blake and Lewis will share and girl have their own room - but decorating needs to be done either way! we just need to find out which way! lol


----------



## tiggertea

boooooo! lol
I'll keep everything crossed for a girl for you then. ;)

We spent the whole pregnancy convinced Abbie was a boy. No particular reason other than we both had that "feeling". Oooops! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

I am thinking "girl" this time. But obviously can't be sure. I was for certain DS was a boy and i was right. They say a moms intuition is correct about 80% of the time, so we shall see! I still havn't decided about the gender scan or not. At my sons birth, i think it would have been the cherry on top to find out right then and there....at the same time love planning. I find great joy in planning, so i still dont know what to do. :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

I think we're finding out this time :(
We were team yellow all the way last time and I didn't mind. Almost killed hubby though and I *might* have said at the time that we could find out if we ever had another. Apparently he is an elephant coz he didn't forget. :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

ohp haha. what if you had the scan tech write it down, (for you dh) and then tell your hubby not to tell you and keep it a surprise? that seems like a good compromise.


----------



## saphire76

ugh I was so hungry at noon I thought I would chew my arm off but then I ate ugh! I am so full and tired now and I still have 5 clients to do. oh well I'll live.

I use an ObGYN this one seems to do a scan everytime you go although I noticed last time that 2 other girls went into the non scan room. I wonder if it's because I am a worry wort?

Geogem- My son thinks you only have baby sisters for some reason. I guess because all his little friends have little sisters. Im not sure if I said this before either but my parents have actually bought pink and dressy dresses! Ok I am KPFX too but geez getting a little ahead of ourselves.


----------



## saphire76

ugh I was so hungry at noon I thought I would chew my arm off but then I ate ugh! I am so full and tired now and I still have 5 clients to do. oh well I'll live.

I use an ObGYN this one seems to do a scan everytime you go although I noticed last time that 2 other girls went into the non scan room. I wonder if it's because I am a worry wort?

Geogem- My son thinks you only have baby sisters for some reason. I guess because all his little friends have little sisters. Im not sure if I said this before either but my parents have actually bought pink and dressy dresses! Ok I am KPFX too but geez getting a little ahead of ourselves.


----------



## tiggertea

Hubby couldn't hold it in Guppy. He'd be useless! And if I knew that he knew I'd have to know too :blush: :lol: I don't mind so much this time really, it'll give us some advance notice on the room situation.

What do you do Saphire?


----------



## Jokerette

What do you ladies think of the names..?
*Bailey Brown*
and
*Carter Brown*

I would love honest opinions. We are still so early on we are going back and forth alot. Because our last name "Brown" is so common we want a first name that is not very common, but also not totally odd either. We are also not fans of alternative spellings for names and would like to keep them spelled the way you predict they would be.

So... what do you think of those names?


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies, i totally agree... exhausted, and the moodiness lately is really setting in. Mostly being exhausted! We only have a few more weeks and then supposedly we get that big burst of energy! Cant wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

Jorkette, i love both!!! :D Lovely hun x


----------



## tiggertea

Both names sound fab! :cloud9:


----------



## VegtaBully

KellyC75 said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> You guys should both feel lucky. I only get the 18-20 gender scan, so I have to wait until September.
> 
> Thats such a shame ~ So long to wait :hugs: Why dont you get an earlier scan? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, but I'm using a birth center. We tried to convince her that we aren't entirely sure of the dating because I have rather long cycles and my AF starts and stops and starts again, but she felt my uterus and said she thinks we're on track. Oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just the part of the US you live, as most others in the US seem to have earlier scans :shrug:
> 
> Dont they know you wanna see your bubba now :brat: :baby:Click to expand...

No, it's just the center I'm using.


----------



## Laidee

Good afternoon ladies!

I think Bailey and Carter are nice names. I really like Carter!


----------



## mrsraggle

Introducing Titch! :cloud9:

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_1077.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

:cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

I think Titch is a girl. :pink:


----------



## saphire76

jokerette-I like them both! my friends last name is Brown and their daughters name is Jolie.

For a girl I want Zoe' Isabelle or Isabelle ? Boy I have zero idea.


----------



## KjConard

I love Carter it is our #3 baby boy's name at the moment! 

Mrsraggle, it is a pleasure to meet Titch! Thanks for sharing your scan! : )


----------



## Guppy051708

mrsraggle said:


> Introducing Titch! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_1077.jpg

B e a u t i f u l hun :cloud9:
...yupp, im getting :blue: vibes ;)


----------



## mrsraggle

tiggertea said:


> I think Titch is a girl. :pink:

Oooh, what makes you say that?


----------



## mrsraggle

Guppy051708 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Introducing Titch! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_1077.jpg
> 
> B e a u t i f u l hun :cloud9:
> ...yupp, im getting :blue: vibes ;)Click to expand...

Oooh a vote for :blue: and a vote for :pink:! This is my favourite part of team yellow - everyone guessing! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I just have a "feeling" when i look at your Titch ;)


----------



## geogem

well i know we will find out eventually so suppose i just gotta wait and see! 

i feel titch is a boy too!


----------



## mrsraggle

Has anyone else nicknamed their bump? Any reason for the name?

Eloïse was nicknamed LittleBug. My DH calls me LoveBug, so she was a Little LoveBug, hence LittleBug!

Now, I call my DH "Stitch" shrug:), so I though Titch would be a nice play on that. Besides, the baby is small :)


----------



## Nicky21

Titch is soooo cute, Mrs. Rangle! :) Awwwww.

Going to my second prenatal visit in 2 hours. They have a portable ultrasound machine. Hopefully I can see and hear the little peanut with it! *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Laidee

Titch is such a cute name...and their scan is even cuter!

I had an u/s yesterday, but never thought about nicknaming my little baby yet. Hmmmmm


----------



## Diana5241

Lots of action on here today! Impossible to recap it all, but - 
TeQuiero, hope the cells are benign. Will keep you in my thoughts!

Scans look adorable!! So jealous I don't have another one for at least 8 WEEKS!

And I love those names - Carter is my best friend's name... she's female and apparently in the South US it can be used as a girl's name. When we grew up, though, it caused a lot of problems because off the school roster people always thought she was a boy!

Pretty bummed - a good friend was supposed to drop off a tub of maternity clothes including Bella Bands. (Which I've been dying to use them so I can wear some more pants options!) Anyways, she forgot the tub at home... and lives 1.5 hours away, so it's not like I'll see her anytime soon. So much for increasing my wardrobe!

On the plus side, I no longer have to entertain company tonight... I'm thinking cereal and the couch!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Thanks ladies for all the advice on ms and housework. I am trying to do what I can when I feel OK and be extra grateful to DH for all he's done. Thank God he's better/more efficient at all of it (cooking, cleaning, laundry, the works) than I am! Feeling a bit better this evening so I've been able to get in unloading the dishwasher and making some zucchini muffins for breakfasts for the rest of the week!

Love the names, Jokerette. Good choices.

Mrs. Rangle, great u/s pic!

Re: no ultrasounds before the 18-20 week one, my OB's practice was the same. I got one at 6+6 to rule out an ectopic, but that was because of severe right-side cramping. If it weren't for that they would have gone by just the heartbeat at my next few monthly appointments, although you can sign up for nuchal translucency testing (which is optional) and then of course you get a scan. My nurse practitioner said it's because insurance in the US often doesn't cover routine ultrasounds.


----------



## Jokerette

mrsraggle said:


> Has anyone else nicknamed their bump? Any reason for the name?
> 
> Eloïse was nicknamed LittleBug. My DH calls me LoveBug, so she was a Little LoveBug, hence LittleBug!
> 
> Now, I call my DH "Stitch" shrug:), so I though Titch would be a nice play on that. Besides, the baby is small :)

Your scan photo is sooooo amazing!!! I get a boy vibe from it :) not sure why.

As for the nickname... We call our baby "Beebee"


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette- I love those names!!!! 

Mr. Ruggles- I am having a girl vibe for some reason off that photo. But they way you are describing your symptoms i am feeling a boy. 

It's funny because i feel the same about myself i having a feeling it is a boy but at the same time deep down inside i think it is going to be a girl.... it's so weird.....


----------



## tiger

Natasha2605 said:


> I've come to moan... I feel so down and I don't know why. Last two days, I've felt so hormonal, tired, tearful. Everything. I have no energy, no appetite and I'm 99 percent convinced I'm losing weight. My sickness isn't THAT bad, once every few days so can't even use that as an excuse! I just can't shake this feeling of feeling like poop. Not in a sense that something's wrong, more in a I feel low in myself! :(
> 
> Just me? I hope not :(

not just you hun :hugs: i think its to do with the LO'S too. ive been very down the last few days, my DH and i had a HUGE fight last night because he thinks im pushing him away :cry: because i dont kiss or hug him anymore and we hardly have sex anymore :nope: we used to have sex alot. but the reason i dont kiss or hug him is because i feel sick everytime i do! i know that sounds horrible but its true, it happened with jesse too, just not as bad. and im just too fricken exhausted to have sex by the time he comes to bed :nope: :cry: and he doesnt make an effort so it just feels like he only wants to get in get off and get out :cry: 
i feel like i am pushing him away but not on purpose. then i get really down about my whole life :nope: i hate feeling like this 
im sorry that turned into a bit of a hormonal rant :cry:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I have felt the exact same way during this pregnancy! Don't worry, he will heal. I have told DH that I have no energy, I can't eat, and that I feel miserable as it is. I tell him I love him very much, but until I get past feeling sick I just cannot have sex that much. He is understanding most of the time, but I know he feels neglected. 

Thank you for all the hopes and prayers! I am thankful to know that I have all of you! :hugs:

DH is convinced that it is a little girl, so when he talks about the baby he just says "la niña" which is "the little girl" in spanish or just "el bebe" which is "the baby".

MsRaggle, I love the scan, the baby looks so big in the US, at least compared to the 8+5 that I had! 

I think that we are going to stay team yellow.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hi everyone it is so hard to keep up with this thread..Does anyone has a bad taste in their mouth? I have a constant bad taste in my mouth, it's horrible I can't stand it nothing tastes right to me :(


----------



## tiger

Robertsgirl said:


> Hi everyone it is so hard to keep up with this thread..Does anyone has a bad taste in their mouth? I have a constant bad taste in my mouth, it's horrible I can't stand it nothing tastes right to me :(

me either :( nothing tastes good, everything has a weird taste to it . i cant even stand the taste of my own saliva :sick:


----------



## TeQuiero

Occasionally I will taste and smell garlic, even when I am not around garlic and haven't been using it because of the smell! It is weird and not fun it makes me really nauseous when I smell it!


----------



## kbkb

TeQuiero said:


> Occasionally I will taste and smell garlic, even when I am not around garlic and haven't been using it because of the smell! It is weird and not fun it makes me really nauseous when I smell it!

Hope those cells are nothing serious Tequiero....FX for you

I'm not liking the taste of my own saliva either, especially after I finish eating. i just hate that the taste of whatever I've eaten stays with me for hours....well, at least no MS..

thats' a gorgeous scan, mrsraggle!! I'm thinking girl too....


----------



## BabyAngelic

Whooo hoooo I'm a lime today :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic said:


> Whooo hoooo I'm a lime today :happydance:

Congrats :dance: I turned lime yesterday....feels like an achievement right??:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> What do you ladies think of the names..?
> *Bailey Brown*
> and
> *Carter Brown*
> 
> So... what do you think of those names?

Love both your name choices :thumbup:



Jokerette said:


> Ladies, i totally agree... exhausted, and the moodiness lately is really setting in. Mostly being exhausted! We only have a few more weeks *and then supposedly we get that big burst of energy!* Cant wait!

:rofl: Still waiting for mine from DD!! :rofl:



mrsraggle said:


> Introducing Titch! :cloud9:

Adorable little Titch :cloud9:



tiger said:


> not just you hun :hugs: i think its to do with the LO'S too. ive been very down the last few days, my DH and i had a HUGE fight last night because he thinks im pushing him away :cry: because i dont kiss or hug him anymore and we hardly have sex anymore :nope: we used to have sex alot. but the reason i dont kiss or hug him is because i feel sick everytime i do! i know that sounds horrible but its true, it happened with jesse too, just not as bad. and im just too fricken exhausted to have sex by the time he comes to bed :nope: :cry: and he doesnt make an effort so it just feels like he only wants to get in get off and get out :cry:
> i feel like i am pushing him away but not on purpose. then i get really down about my whole life :nope: i hate feeling like this
> im sorry that turned into a bit of a hormonal rant :cry:

:hugs:I could have written that myself :hugs:



Robertsgirl said:


> Hi everyone it is so hard to keep up with this thread..Does anyone has a bad taste in their mouth? I have a constant bad taste in my mouth, it's horrible I can't stand it nothing tastes right to me :(

I taste the cutlery as metalic really bad :sick:



BabyAngelic said:


> Whooo hoooo I'm a lime today :happydance:

:yipee: *Congrats on being a LIME* :wohoo:


----------



## amandad192

Just got home from my dating scan :happydance:
One very healthy little bubba measuring in at 12+3 making my due date 30th Jan.
I'll upload some pictures later, need to set my scanner up.

Can I stay please?


----------



## Laidee

Good morning ladies! I seem to have the taste/smell of garlic all the time too. It drives me crazy.

Here is my 11 week US of my lil sweetpea. Growing so fast!
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amandad192

My little bubby x
 



Attached Files:







100_3021.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









100_3025.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh great scan pics everyone! Makes me super eager - in exactly a week, I'll be seeing baby again. :D :dance:


----------



## redpop

I agree. The scans are fabulous. Just have to make it to Monday for my own. I think DH might be even more excited than I am!


----------



## Laidee

What a great scan amandad192!


----------



## Julia323

I'm really loving seeing everyone's scan photos! I can't wait until we have our own after tomorrow's scan!

Morning sickness took a "last hoorah" yesterday and tried to knock me out. I hadn't had MS for almost 2 weeks, and on my walk to work I almost had to throw up in someone's front garden! It hadn't ever been that bad before. I was nauseous ALL day long yesterday. I turn 12 weeks today, so I'm hoping that's all over with now!


----------



## Jokerette

The scan pictures look great!!!

As for the taste... I just read in my book today that it's pretty common! They called it tinny-tongue because your mouth tastes like metal or tin foil! Yuck


----------



## sparklez

mrsraggle said:


> NT measurement is 1.5mm - is that good?
> 
> EDD is now 26th Jan but of course I'm staying around! If I VBAC I'll be a Feb baby anyway :)

Great picture Mrs R, my nt measurement was 1.5 too and haven't heard anything yet, they said no news was good news. Amanda your pics are lovely, you have to stay, glad I'm not the only honorary valentine now :)

our bump is called bronwen in nod to it's welsh ancestory!!

I feel titch is team pink, no idea why

I'm a peach!! woohoo Had staff meal at work last night and told all the staff so the secret is nearly out, just one more school and 2 more private clients to tell. Having so may jobs is making the telling people stage last forever


----------



## TTC Again

Robertsgirl said:


> Hi everyone it is so hard to keep up with this thread..Does anyone has a bad taste in their mouth? I have a constant bad taste in my mouth, it's horrible I can't stand it nothing tastes right to me :(

Me, too. The bad taste in my mouth is making me nuts. I keep telling DH that NOTHING tastes remotely appealing to me anymore because it all tastes like cardboard. I'm not terribly nauseas, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much, but the taste bud issue is making me feel queasy all day long. Have you found anything appealing to eat? the best I can do is juicy fruits (peaches, plums, watermellon), but even those don't taste as good as I want them to!


----------



## ellitigg

Wow finally caught up. Lovely scan pictures everyone. I saw a video online where the little bub was bouncing around in the us. How exciting would that be!

I'm like you Natasha, I've been so tired and moody and seem to have zero tolerance for things at work that didn't used to bother me. A few days I've felt really down too. Even though it's been mostly tiredness not ms, I feel like my life at the moment is struggling through work, having dinner and going to bed. And I am definitely the same as list of you have said - DH is kept firmly at arms length right now!

I'm 11 weeks today, yay! I really feel like I will take a huge sigh of relief at 12 weeks.

I like Carter and Bailey but Bailey Brown has a lovely ring to it I think. I thought I knew the names I wanted but now undecided! What do you all think of Remy, Dexter or Noah for a boy and Amelie, Merryn or Abigail for a girl?


----------



## Diana5241

amanda - yes, you definitely have to stay with us! :flower:

tiger - I know exactly how you feel. I have had no energy or desire for sex lately (altho two "exciting" dreams, so I guess I'm not totally dormant!), and DH is always reminding me of how long it's been. He mostly understands how I feel, but his comments are so bone-headed sometimes. :dohh:

Anyways, DH went to a bachelor/stag party last night and I knew he was going to spend the night, but now its nearly 11am and I STILL haven't heard one peep from him. I'm sure he's just hungover, but I can't help but imagine scenarios with strippers or jail cells or worse. These hormones are killing me - I'm literally making myself sick over this as my MS feels 10x worse than it has in days. Might have to take a half day to go lay at home. Too much stress!!


----------



## Guppy051708

you girls that are 11 or more weeks seem WAYYY further along!!! It almost doesn't even seem possible that we are all due in the same month. So glad we are :friends: just seem so much further!


----------



## becstar

I am very jealous of all these lovely scan Pics! Mine isn't until 13 weeks, on the 27th. Boo!


----------



## Laidee

Diana5241, try not to worry too much. Stress is the last thing you need during pregnancy. (easier said then done...i know lol) I think, if you can, you should go home and rest. Hopefully DH is sleeping off his hangover...so you two will have similar symptoms :)


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> you girls that are 11 or more weeks seem WAYYY further along!!! It almost doesn't even seem possible that we are all due in the same month. So glad we are :friends: just seem so much further!

I felt that way when i was around 9 weeks. I felt like 11-12 weeks was SOOOOOO fair away and the scans look sooo different.
Even looking at Mr. Ruggles and Amada they seem like i am soo fair behind them


----------



## Tobaira

love the scans! Can't wait til Monday for my next one (11w)!

tiger - I totally know how you feel, except I don't have MS to blame it on, just being tired. But it's not just sex for me, I don't want DH to touch me at all, no cuddling, no hugs, no more than a peck on the cheek. When we're at bed at night I don't want even his foot almost touching mine. It's really bad! Luckily he's been understanding when I explained it to him (disappointed but understanding). Hopefully maybe in the 2nd tri it will change, I try to make sure we talk a lot though so even though physically I'm shutting him out, emotionally I'm not. It's better than nothing I figure.


----------



## geogem

aww, all of these scans are making me sooo jealous! 

I have only got my 1st mw appointment tomorrow - let alone the scan which will be in about 3 and a half weeks! it feels like ages away as I am the baby of the group (no pun intended!) saying that though I usually go early so I may beat some of you to it! lol (not that i want anyone to go overdue!) 

just want to see my liccle baba! i dont think I believe its there yet!


----------



## Guppy051708

My first Mw app isn't until aug 8th that is ages away. Sigh


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Just got home from my dating scan :happydance:
> One very healthy little bubba measuring in at 12+3 making my due date 30th Jan.
> I'll upload some pictures later, need to set my scanner up.
> 
> Can I stay please?

Aww ~ Love your pictures.....Im sensing Girl :pink:

And I'd love you to stay :hugs:



geogem said:


> aww, all of these scans are making me sooo jealous!
> 
> I have only got my 1st mw appointment tomorrow - let alone the scan which will be in about 3 and a half weeks! it feels like ages away as I am the baby of the group (no pun intended!) saying that though I usually go early so I may beat some of you to it! lol (not that i want anyone to go overdue!)
> 
> just want to see my liccle baba! i dont think I believe its there yet!

I know what you mean, I keep thinking that my test was a false positive (even though ive taken 2 now) Dunno what I think the MS is :sick: :haha:

I will believe it at the scan, like you :thumbup:

I know that my LO will be born at least a week before my due date, so an early Febraury baby :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> My first Mw app isn't until aug 8th that is ages away. Sigh

My midwife doesnt want to see me until im 16 weeks!

Thank goodness I have a scan at 12 weeks though :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

I have mw next Tuesday. the way my brain is working at the moment though I'm likely to forget! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

OH. MY. GOD.

My stomach itches _so_ badly right now. >.<

I keep lotioning up and it seems like nothing is helping me! LOL. ACK.


----------



## Laidee

swanxxsong, I was JUST about to post the same thing. My friend got on me yesterday for scratching :(


----------



## swanxxsong

ahahahahaha. great minds think alike!

I just ate lunch and sat back down at my desk and thought, "damn are you serious?" I'm SO freakin' itchy. I keep trying not to itch, just keep lathering, but I'd feel better just having a wee bit of relief. :( Bummer! xD


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> oh. My. God.
> 
> My stomach itches _so_ badly right now. >.<
> 
> i keep lotioning up and it seems like nothing is helping me! Lol. Ack.

that is so weird!!! I was just going to post that aswell!!

I am also Sooo bloated right now... i have the worst "full fulling" down in my uterus area right now


----------



## mumanddad

Oooo confused i have two scans an hour apart of each other :s i think someone has messed up


----------



## babyclements

Here is little Baby C :D Had scan on Monday with my bloods etc ! Measuring at 10wks and 4 days - 3 days ago but ob said as so small of difference will leave me with original EDD of Feb 14th. 
So funny looks like he/she is wearing glasses :D
 



Attached Files:







10 wks 4days.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely scan babyclements :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

beautiful scan hun :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Sometimes I make a point of replying to lots of people, but im never sure that they have read it? :shrug: Anyone else feel the same?

I try to thank everyone that may reply to me, just so they know that I appreciate them taking the time to post :thumbup:


----------



## mrsraggle

Lovely scans, *Laidee*, *amandad192 *and *babyclements*!

*KellyC75*, I think it's hard to read through all the posts sometimes as the thread seems to move so quickly.


----------



## KellyC75

mrsraggle said:


> *KellyC75*, I think it's hard to read through all the posts sometimes as the thread seems to move so quickly.


Thanks :flower:

I know, it is hard to keep up sometimes ~ Thats why I wonder if I should bother replying to everything? :shrug:

Some people ask something & then im not sure they check if anyone replied? :coffee:


----------



## tiggertea

I have a habit of reading and running. :blush: Please be assured though, if you respond to something I say I WILL have read it, and appreciate the time you took to reply. :hugs:

I will usually hit "thanks" (if I remember!) too.


----------



## mrsraggle

I also hit thanks. Please don't feel despondant - you're a great asset to the thread :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> I have a habit of reading and running. :blush: *Please be assured though, if you respond to something I say I WILL have read it, and appreciate the time you took to reply.* :hugs:
> 
> I will usually hit "thanks" (if I remember!) too.

Thats all I wanted to know :hugs:

Hope I didnt sound narky :blush: But you know what its like, it takes ages to read & then longer to reply.....Just nice to know people actually read what you say :coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

mrsraggle said:


> I also hit thanks. Please don't feel despondant - you're a great asset to the thread :flower:


Thanks so much ~ Thats sweet of you to say :hug:


----------



## mumanddad

KellyC75 said:


> Sometimes I make a point of replying to lots of people, but im never sure that they have read it? :shrug: Anyone else feel the same?
> 
> I try to thank everyone that may reply to me, just so they know that I appreciate them taking the time to post :thumbup:

This is why i hardly post. 

I also use my phone alot just so i can catch up with the thread c


----------



## tiggertea

Didn't sound narky at all. I know it can be discouraging when you feel no-ones reading what you've said, particularly if it was directed at someone specific :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Didn't sound narky at all. I know it can be discouraging when you feel no-ones reading what you've said, particularly if it was directed at someone specific :flower:

Im glad it came across the way it was meant too :thumbup:

And thankyou :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

You're definitely a great asset to the thread, Kelly. <3 I enjoy reading what you have to say! :) And I always know if I have a question, there's a handful of great February ladies who'll help me out. That's why I love this thread, even if I post so scarcely.

I struggle to keep up, but I stalk religiously. ;D I used to feel overwhelmed by it, but now I feel like my day's not complete until I've stalked the Valentines. hahaha.


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> You're definitely a great asset to the thread, Kelly. <3 I enjoy reading what you have to say! :) And I always know if I have a question, there's a handful of great February ladies who'll help me out. That's why I love this thread, even if I post so scarcely.
> 
> I struggle to keep up, but I stalk religiously. ;D I used to feel overwhelmed by it, but now I feel like my day's not complete until I've stalked the Valentines. hahaha.

Aww ~ Im all warm & fuzzy now :kiss:

Thanks swanxxsong :hugs:

The first thing I do in the morning is check how you are all doing, I do it whilst LO's bottle is heating up :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

Sorry for changing the subject, but our Feb banner makes me want those sweeties! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Nite Girls ~ :sleep: Its only 9pm here in the Uk....But im knackered, as usual :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

I feel like I stalk BNB more than I do work at my job. Whoops?

And I agree, Tigger! I was thinking that the other day, some candy hearts would be lovely. :(


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Sorry for changing the subject, but our Feb banner makes me want those sweeties! :blush:

And your ticker really makes me want* raspberrys* :haha:~ In fact im going tommorow to buy some :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

Kelly, I just realised you have a 7 month old! Ah how sweet! How do you cope though with all the horrible early preg symptoms and a tiny bubba? Hats off to you! :howdy: I struggle at times with an independent 2 year old!


----------



## tiggertea

You're gonna EAT my BABY?! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I admire you ladies with young LOs and a baby on the way! This is my first, but I'm not sure how big of a gap I want between 1 and the next. lol. I feel like I'm so exhautsed, I'd need a teenage kid to take care of me for the second! :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Check out my preg journal for the amazing mothering skills of a 2 year old. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Kelly, I just realised you have a 7 month old! Ah how sweet! How do you cope though with all the horrible early preg symptoms and a tiny bubba? Hats off to you! :howdy: I struggle at times with an independent 2 year old!

Yes, it can be hard..Thanks for asking :flower:..Especially as she is teething right now :hugs:

The 5am feed was the worst, when I was feeling sick :sick: & dizzy :wacko:

But the past few days she has slept until 6am +....Today was 7.30am :yipee:

Although I imagine a toddler whilst pregnant is very tough too :flower: Ive only had LARGE age gaps previously, so this is all new to me


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> You're gonna EAT my BABY?! :haha:

Oh no, not just one.....

A whole box of babies :munch::haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: hopefully she makes a habit of 7.30am!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> I admire you ladies with young LOs and a baby on the way! This is my first, but I'm not sure how big of a gap I want between 1 and the next. lol. I feel like I'm so exhautsed, I'd need a teenage kid to take care of me for the second! :haha:

I have a teenager too & he isnt too much help! :dohh: (but mayby thats a 'boy' thing!)

Although he did fetch me a few things from the supermarket yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

KellyC75 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> You're gonna EAT my BABY?! :haha:
> 
> Oh no, not just one.....
> 
> A whole box of babies :munch::haha:Click to expand...


:argh: :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: hopefully she makes a habit of 7.30am!

Yes, fingers crossed :thumbup: I think it helped that it was a 'darkish' morning today, no bright sunshine to wake her up :winkwink:


----------



## TeQuiero

I am always getting on our thread! I can't help it. At least when I get on every few hours I can catch up relatively easy! I love the support and stories we have shared, it is great. Having others to share it with that are going through it now is wonderful! <3


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> You're gonna EAT my BABY?! :haha:
> 
> Oh no, not just one.....
> 
> A whole box of babies :munch::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :argh: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Ok....Been so lovely chatting Girls ~ But gotta go get in my bed! :sleep:


----------



## tiggertea

The winter should be heavenly then Kelly! :D

Right, I'm going to bed. Blooming knackered. Again. :blush:


----------



## mrsraggle

Night night lightweights! :rofl:

I always wanted a three year gap, DH was broody when Ellie was 9 months,so we threw caution to the wind and waited to see what happened! We'll have a 21 month gap.


----------



## Guppy051708

I try to read through but some days that can be hard. I use the thanks button a lot though :blush:

will be a 17 month gap here :blush: if you would have asked me 7 months ago if wanted them that close in age, i would have said HELLL NOOOO :rofl: but then once my LO developed some more personality and become a little more self sufficient, i quickly changed my mind....only thing is i feel bad for him. He doesn't mind one bit if the attentions not all on him (i babysat an 11 month old), i just have to be nearyby and he is fine and content. But me. i feel like a mess. I feel sorry that all of my time will not be devoted to him :sad1: i am thrilled for this baby and very excited, but i feel sad for my son...


----------



## sparklez

mrsraggle said:


> Night night lightweights! :rofl:

:shhh::sleep:!!

:rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

My children will all be 2 years and 10 months apart. It is funny because it happened that way without really planning it! Grant was born 6/2006, Tony 4/2009, and this one is due 2/2012.


----------



## dsnshne23

Hi ladies! Wow rough couple of days. . . . Woke up yesterday morning to a little spot when I wiped x 2 along with my left side/back feeling like someone stabbing me. So called my OB and got in to see her babies are great HR 176/181. But she said i might be passing a kidney stone and gave me antibiotics b/c I don't need to get an infection while pregnant. and said force lots of fluids. Ok whatever.

so go to work today. New start to my week figured it would be bad. But I went to work feeling great and about an hour into it I couldn't even keep my water down :( So I called her office again and nurse told me I need to go to ER before I get anymore dehydrated. :( So just got done with ER and the lovely doc told me nothing but clear liquids for today (2 sips every 10-15 min) really??? I'm pregnant haven't eaten all day and you are telling me I can't eat until 2morrow?? (OBTW only bread and crackers tomorrow with the clear liquids) I'm gonna die of starvation lmao ;)

Hope everyone else is having a better day ;)

Still going team Pink!! Oh and Team Bailey!!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

I was just talking to my husband yesterday about how happy i am to find all of you girls!!!! I will be a first time mom and to read all the different stories and get all your opinions and see all the pictures of everyone's scans is just sooo amazing!!!:thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

I'm quite embarrassed asking this I've been wanting to all day but pushed it to the back of my mind...I can't hold it in any longer. I'm knackered but worried about sleeping.

but....has anybody else been having crazy dreams???

I can't remember at all what I dreamt about last night but I woke up at 4am sobbing my heart out so bad that I woke Liam. I have no idea what upset me so much I can't remember a thing about my dream. I didn't mind Liam waking up though, I got to give him a biiiiggg hug to makeme feel better before we went back to bed.


----------



## mrsraggle

dsnshne23, I hope you feel better tomorrow hun x


----------



## Guppy051708

I have! I have been having tons of dreams about making out and "having fun" with other men :blush: I dont know why! I mean, im sure its from my pregnancy hormones. But these dreams are crazy especially bc i am into my dh so much. But yep, im def getting them! Sure beats my last pregnancy. Those dreams, i always had night terrors. ...i'll take hot romance over nightmares any day of the week :haha:


----------



## mrsraggle

amandad192 said:


> I'm quite embarrassed asking this I've been wanting to all day but pushed it to the back of my mind...I can't hold it in any longer. I'm knackered but worried about sleeping.
> 
> but....has anybody else been having crazy dreams???
> 
> I can't remember at all what I dreamt about last night but I woke up at 4am sobbing my heart out so bad that I woke Liam. I have no idea what upset me so much I can't remember a thing about my dream. I didn't mind Liam waking up though, I got to give him a biiiiggg hug to makeme feel better before we went back to bed.

I've had seriously weird dreams. I've had a lot of miscarriage dreams too. I remember the same when pregnant with Ellie so I'm sure it's totally normal, although not all that pleasant.


----------



## dsnshne23

I almost forgot seen a lot of you talking about DH (correct me if I'm wrong that is my fiance right?) lol anyways I feel bad to but he doesn't let me do anything lol especially if I'm sick I'm not allowed to move from the couch lol He takes such great care of me I'm completely spoiled at times. Sad part is since we found out I've been to scared to have sex b/c after sex was when I started bleeding last time and miscarried. Granted it could have just been a coincident (sorry not best speller lol) But I cant help but want to be safe then sorry. Poor guy is dying for it too but he says he completely understands :) *trulyblessed*


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> I have! I have been having tons of dreams about making out and "having fun" with other men :blush: I dont know why! I mean, im sure its from my pregnancy hormones. But these dreams are crazy especially bc i am into my dh so much. But yep, im def getting them! Sure beats my last pregnancy. Those dreams, i always had night terrors. ...i'll take hot romance over nightmares any day of the week :haha:

Last pregnancy I dreamt about all sorts of saucy situations. 3somes everything!!

I don't think it was sex I dreamt about last night though. Surely no one has a penis big enough to make me cry like I was :winkwink:


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow you ladies sure know how to chat! Do none of you have anything better to do?! haha! Twelve pages since I posted yesterday! Still got seven to go before I catch up fully, gonna do it then go to bed!

I'm feeling much more positive today! Although I do feel sick as a dog now : / I haven't cried... and I want sex... which always helps haha!

Hope everyone else who was feeling a little like me starts to feel more positive soon :)

Mrs Raggles, I think your having a girl. Your princess has been whispering that she would love a little sister to cause mayhem with!

Woohoo go me...finally finished reading. Who's proud of me haha! I kept concentration for long enough.

Kelly, I always read replies, and generally if somebody has responded to me I thank them :)

I feel like I've been chatting to everyone for weeks but it's only been days! Your all so lovely.

All the scan pics are beautiful too. ten days till I see my beanie (i think)

And I can't remember who asked but Bailey Brown goes beautifully for a girl :)

Night chatterboxes xx


----------



## dsnshne23

mrsraggle said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm quite embarrassed asking this I've been wanting to all day but pushed it to the back of my mind...I can't hold it in any longer. I'm knackered but worried about sleeping.
> 
> but....has anybody else been having crazy dreams???
> 
> I can't remember at all what I dreamt about last night but I woke up at 4am sobbing my heart out so bad that I woke Liam. I have no idea what upset me so much I can't remember a thing about my dream. I didn't mind Liam waking up though, I got to give him a biiiiggg hug to makeme feel better before we went back to bed.
> 
> I've had seriously weird dreams. I've had a lot of miscarriage dreams too. I remember the same when pregnant with Ellie so I'm sure it's totally normal, although not all that pleasant.Click to expand...

I had a crazy dream last night that I started smoking again lol I can't remember much other then that just now something stressed me out and I started back smoking but baby bump was still there


----------



## Guppy051708

mrsraggle said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm quite embarrassed asking this I've been wanting to all day but pushed it to the back of my mind...I can't hold it in any longer. I'm knackered but worried about sleeping.
> 
> but....has anybody else been having crazy dreams???
> 
> I can't remember at all what I dreamt about last night but I woke up at 4am sobbing my heart out so bad that I woke Liam. I have no idea what upset me so much I can't remember a thing about my dream. I didn't mind Liam waking up though, I got to give him a biiiiggg hug to makeme feel better before we went back to bed.
> 
> I've had seriously weird dreams. I've had a lot of miscarriage dreams too. I remember the same when pregnant with Ellie so I'm sure it's totally normal, although not all that pleasant.Click to expand...

yeah i had quite a few vivid dreams with my son. One of them is way too graphic (and scary) but all i will say is i gave birth to a still born baby at 21 weeks at home. ....just telling you all this so you know that a scary dream doesn't mean something is wrong :nope: i think sometimes our fears can come into our dreams :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I have! I have been having tons of dreams about making out and "having fun" with other men :blush: I dont know why! I mean, im sure its from my pregnancy hormones. But these dreams are crazy especially bc i am into my dh so much. But yep, im def getting them! Sure beats my last pregnancy. Those dreams, i always had night terrors. ...i'll take hot romance over nightmares any day of the week :haha:
> 
> Last pregnancy I dreamt about all sorts of saucy situations. 3somes everything!!
> 
> I don't think it was sex I dreamt about last night though. Surely no one has a penis big enough to make me cry like I was :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I have! I have been having tons of dreams about making out and "having fun" with other men :blush: I dont know why! I mean, im sure its from my pregnancy hormones. But these dreams are crazy especially bc i am into my dh so much. But yep, im def getting them! Sure beats my last pregnancy. Those dreams, i always had night terrors. ...i'll take hot romance over nightmares any day of the week :haha:
> 
> Last pregnancy I dreamt about all sorts of saucy situations. 3somes everything!!
> 
> I don't think it was sex I dreamt about last night though. Surely no one has a penis big enough to make me cry like I was :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: you just made me laugh so hard I cried a little! I love it! I have had some strange dreams, not that I remember most of them... :dohh: but I do have them too! I have had a few about DH's friend and business partner (probably doesn't help that I think that he is absolutely gorgeous to begin with :blush: ) but I am head over heels for DH so no problem right?! :shrug: Hopefully no more bad dreams for anyone!


----------



## geogem

WOW you ladies can chat!! 

dont know where to start! lol

I have been having saucy dreams too! couple of times have even woke up in the middle of the big "o"! sorry if tmi!
dont seem to have had any bad ones yet tho, so keeping my fingers crossed! 

car in for its MOT tomorrow and panicking at how much thats gonna cost me! :-/

but a bonus is I SEE MY MIDWIFE TOMORROW AND GET MY SCAN DATE!! yahoo!!


----------



## geogem

wow tequiro your posts take ages to read with having your sig so wide!! lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Natasha2605 said:


> Wow you ladies sure know how to chat! Do none of you have anything better to do?! haha! Twelve pages since I posted yesterday! Still got seven to go before I catch up fully, gonna do it then go to bed!

hehe I don't have anything better to do... being a SAHM who does most of her cleaning before bed! :haha: :winkwink: but.... I say that I went from being a POAS-aholic to being a BnB-aholic.... at least the current addiction is cheaper than the other! :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Okay still here... going in a sec. When I was pregnant with Summer I used to have this horifically vivid dream from about 30 weeks onward every other night.

I was in hospital, in my own room after giving birth to Summer. It was nighttime and we were both napping. This woman, heavy with dark curly hair, mid forties came into the room. Took Summer out of her cot thing , pulled a hood over her head and walked out the room. I was in such shock I let her :wacko: In the dream I was silent for a minute then I screamed and screamed and screamed that someone had stolen my baby.

Needless to say, when I was in hospital overnight I didn't sleep a wink :(


----------



## TeQuiero

geogem said:


> wow tequiro your posts take ages to read with having your sig so wide!! lol

I hope that it is fixed now, the signatures do not like me :dohh:


----------



## geogem

ha ha its a little better but still a little wide, i'm sure you'll get there!


----------



## Natasha2605

TeQuiero said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Wow you ladies sure know how to chat! Do none of you have anything better to do?! haha! Twelve pages since I posted yesterday! Still got seven to go before I catch up fully, gonna do it then go to bed!
> 
> hehe I don't have anything better to do... being a SAHM who does most of her cleaning before bed! :haha: :winkwink: but.... I say that I went from being a POAS-aholic to being a BnB-aholic.... at least the current addiction is cheaper than the other! :haha:Click to expand...

That is very true...I do most of my cleaning...er when I can be bothered lol! My poor house! Na it's not too bad atm, did a lot yesterday and today. Summer's room to tackle tomorrow :dohh: May take a while, need to sort through her clothes!

So those of us with babies or toddlers already... how the heck are you surviving pooey nappies? Cause I'm barely getting there without a peg on my nose lol! Espec first thing in the morning...Summer's poos reek, severely! My poor tummy!

This time I am most deffo off! Gonna try and check the thread morning, noon and night so I don't have 13 pages to catch up on every night! :kiss:


----------



## geogem

pooey nappies not bothering me any more than previously, but i still done feel ill yet so i'm sure there is still time!


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm alright with Ellie's morning nappies so long as I've already been sick. I have on occasion had to puke into a wet wipe, whilst calling DH to come and continue with Ellie so I can go to the bathroom!!


----------



## Julia323

Wow, you ladies have been chatty! I've only just posted last night and feel like I'm so far behind!!

Just popping in with a teeny update, my appointment for our ultrasound tomorrow has been bumped ahead 2 hours, since they had a cancellation and called me to see if I wanted to come in early. So YAY! I get to see little bub 2 hours earlier than expected! I can't wait until tomorrow morning!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello, all! I finally have a few min so I thought I'd pop on here! I've read everything since I last posted but needless to say, there's no way for me to reply to everything! Looks like everyone is doing pretty good, and I'm a lime today! Stressing a bit because ms is pretty much gone and breasts barely hurt. But I'm trying to stay positive.

My cousins CD is coming along great. they seriously sound amazing and have improved so much!!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello, all! I finally have a few min so I thought I'd pop on here! I've read everything since I last posted but needless to say, there's no way for me to reply to everything! Looks like everyone is doing pretty good, and I'm a lime today! Stressing a bit because ms is pretty much gone and breasts barely hurt. But I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> My cousins CD is coming along great. they seriously sound amazing and have improved so much!!!

Hey!!! Hope your having fun!!! It seems like alot of us in the 11th week are feeling the same way! I wouldn't be to worried.


----------



## Jokerette

ellitigg said:


> What do you all think of Remy, Dexter or Noah for a boy and Amelie, Merryn or Abigail for a girl?

My fave of that list are Noah and Abigail :) :)


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hit thanks. Please don't feel despondant - you're a great asset to the thread :flower:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ~ Thats sweet of you to say :hug:Click to expand...

I also always try to hit "Thanks"! this thread moves quickly though!!! but it is also what makes it so wonderful :)


----------



## tiger

my god girls ! ive just spend the last 15min reading thru about 9 pages!!!! :wacko:
ok - 
tobaira- im the same, touching cuddling etc, cant do it, it makes me feel sick because for some reason DH has this smell about him ...(he doesnt smell but its HIS personal smell that i cant stand).
kelly- i love that you reply to everyones posts the way you do, and i do appreciate it and i do read them. i just forget who has said what most of the time because of how fast this thread moves somedays!! ill start replying more often :flower:
so i may not be giving me DH much sex, but im having the dreams too ! crazy amazing sex dreams ! :blush: best symptom of pregnancy for me so far! i woke up in the middle of O the other day :blush: 
i go on my honeymoon in 1 week from today :dance: its only been 10months since we got married !! :haha: so excited ! will try and sleep so i can maybe give DH a little :sex: while we are away


----------



## TeQuiero

I will be a lime tomorrow!! I think that the baby is pushing towards my right hip bone... I was sitting here and then all of a sudden there was a lot of pressure against my hip, and it keeps doing it for like 10 minutes at a time! Maybe just wishful thinking, might just be body aches.


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, enjoy your honeymoon! I hope that it is great. rest up and relax together.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Hello, all! I finally have a few min so I thought I'd pop on here! I've read everything since I last posted but needless to say, there's no way for me to reply to everything! Looks like everyone is doing pretty good, and I'm a lime today! Stressing a bit because ms is pretty much gone and breasts barely hurt. But I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> My cousins CD is coming along great. they seriously sound amazing and have improved so much!!!
> 
> Hey!!! Hope your having fun!!! It seems like alot of us in the 11th week are feeling the same way! I wouldn't be to worried.Click to expand...

I'm trying! I pretty much have a perma-headache. Not sure if it's from being in the studio (LOUD) or tension (my neck is sooooo tight), but it sucks. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling better ms wise!!


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> ahahahahaha. great minds think alike!
> 
> I just ate lunch and sat back down at my desk and thought, "damn are you serious?" I'm SO freakin' itchy. I keep trying not to itch, just keep lathering, but I'd feel better just having a wee bit of relief. :( Bummer! xD

I'm not itchy but definitely feel like my uterus is stretching a lot this week, cause I'm suddenly finding it hard to breathe in my stretch pants that were comfortable until a few days back :dohh: 

Swannsong/ junebugs-Any of you ladies tried cocoa butter? I use the bodyshop/Palmer's and that is really helping me to avoid any itching/ stretch. A good pal of mine advised to use it from day 1 and its been really good advice...


----------



## kbkb

dsnshne23 said:


> Hi ladies! Wow rough couple of days. . . . Woke up yesterday morning to a little spot when I wiped x 2 along with my left side/back feeling like someone stabbing me. So called my OB and got in to see her babies are great HR 176/181. But she said i might be passing a kidney stone and gave me antibiotics b/c I don't need to get an infection while pregnant. and said force lots of fluids. Ok whatever.
> 
> so go to work today. New start to my week figured it would be bad. But I went to work feeling great and about an hour into it I couldn't even keep my water down :( So I called her office again and nurse told me I need to go to ER before I get anymore dehydrated. :( So just got done with ER and the lovely doc told me nothing but clear liquids for today (2 sips every 10-15 min) really??? I'm pregnant haven't eaten all day and you are telling me I can't eat until 2morrow?? (OBTW only bread and crackers tomorrow with the clear liquids) I'm gonna die of starvation lmao ;)
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day ;)
> 
> Still going team Pink!! Oh and Team Bailey!!!!!

Hope you feel better and can eat real soon! Hope this ER time passes real quick!


----------



## kbkb

TeQuiero said:


> I will be a lime tomorrow!! I think that the baby is pushing towards my right hip bone... I was sitting here and then all of a sudden there was a lot of pressure against my hip, and it keeps doing it for like 10 minutes at a time! Maybe just wishful thinking, might just be body aches.

congrats on your lime hood!
Tiger- enjoy the honeymoon!!!!!
KellyC75-totally agree with everyone, thank you for being so helpful and chatty! :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> but....has anybody else been having crazy dreams???

Oh yeah ~ Lots :sleep: Last night I dreamt I was getting married! :wedding:



amandad192 said:


> I don't think it was sex I dreamt about last night though. Surely no one has a penis big enough to make me cry like I was :winkwink:

:rofl: :rofl: What a post to read to start my day!!! :rofl: :rofl:



TeQuiero said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> wow tequiro your posts take ages to read with having your sig so wide!! lol
> 
> I hope that it is fixed now, the signatures do not like me :dohh:Click to expand...

I think its because you have choose the large tickers, rather than the mini-tickers :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Julia323 said:


> Wow, you ladies have been chatty! I've only just posted last night and feel like I'm so far behind!!
> 
> Just popping in with a teeny update, my appointment for our ultrasound tomorrow has been bumped ahead 2 hours, since they had a cancellation and called me to see if I wanted to come in early. So YAY! I get to see little bub 2 hours earlier than expected! I can't wait until tomorrow morning!!

:wohoo: Come & let us know all about it, wont you :flower:



JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello, all! I finally have a few min so I thought I'd pop on here! I've read everything since I last posted but needless to say, there's no way for me to reply to everything! Looks like everyone is doing pretty good, and I'm a lime today! Stressing a bit because ms is pretty much gone and breasts barely hurt. But I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> My cousins CD is coming along great. they seriously sound amazing and have improved so much!!!

Yey ~ Your *limetastic* :yipee:

And try not to worry about the symptoms easing ~ Its normal :hugs:

Make the most of it ~ Before another symptom rears its ugly head! :winkwink:



JohnsPrincess said:


> I'm trying! I pretty much have a perma-headache. Not sure if it's from being in the studio (LOUD) or tension (my neck is sooooo tight), but it sucks. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling better ms wise!!

This is totally what im suffering with at the mo' :hugs:

I can hardly sleep from the tension in my neck ~ Thinking of going for accupuncture soon :thumbup:


----------



## monkeydo

Hi guys! You've all been so busy posting! All I do is sleep, how do you keep your eyes open long enough to keep typing?!

Whoever said about itching, I had a hideous itchy rash on my tummy, legs and arms from about 6 weeks, I started using Aveeno moisturiser and shower gel about 3 weeks ago and it's pretty much cleared up now, it was so relieving, I would highly recommend.

I've also been having VERY bizarre dreams, only one naughty one (but it was very naughty!) but mostly wierd. In one, David Milliband took me on holiday to Scotland to find the Loch Ness Monster. Last night I had a dream I went to get a lip piercing but I only wanted a heart shaped stud and the piercing studio didn't have one so I cried. No idea what that is about!!

Had my booking in appointment on Wednesday, I was really nervous about the blood test because I've never had one before, but it didn't hurt a bit, I'm an idiot! Was a bit disappointed that she couldn't give me my scan date yet, because I'm worried it will be at a really inconvenient time at work (I'm a solicitor so if I have to be in court I can't really just rearrange it). Because I declined nuchal testing it also won't be until 13 weeks. I think hubby was more disappointed than me tho, he just keeps saying "I want to see my baby NOW!". Bless.


----------



## KellyC75

:rofl: At your dreams 'monkeydo'! 

Hope you get your scan date through soon & its at a convenient time :thumbup:


----------



## sparklez

monkeydo said:


> I've also been having VERY bizarre dreams, only one naughty one (but it was very naughty!) but mostly wierd. In one, David Milliband took me on holiday to Scotland to find the Loch Ness Monster.

That's fantastic! best one I've heard so far :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> wow tequiro your posts take ages to read with having your sig so wide!! lol
> 
> I hope that it is fixed now, the signatures do not like me :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I think its because you have choose the large tickers, rather than the mini-tickers :winkwink:Click to expand...

I use the large tickers... Is mine wide too???

I am laughing so hard reading all the dreams! I have had a few not involving DH either! Oops!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

No Jokerette ~ Yours isnt wide, as you have them one under another :thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

Quite shocked that there are still some very generous people in this world. Some guy gave the co-op manager £20 to go towards some old lady's shopping. Don't know if he knows her or not but still think it's such a sweet thing to do.

Hormones nearly had me crying!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I dunno how some of you get so many tickers into your profiles! I had trouble fitting in the three I have, because it said I had taken up too many lines of coding. I see some ladies who have SO many more. I'll never understand it. xD ;D

I have tons of crazy dreams, but I _always_ have crazy dreams. They're usually pretty vivid too. I feel as though most of mine have turned sexual, though, since I got pregnant, rather than my usually obscure dreams. 

This probably sounds silly, but I'm nervous about my appointments for next week. I'm just worried they won't find a heartbeat or something. Not to be insensitive to anyone who's suffered an MMC, because that's just awful... but I'm fearing it. :( I guess ever since my MS ended (at 9 weeks, two days later we saw a healthy baby on our scan), I just don't feel pregnant anymore? IDK. It's frustrating, because I wish I could stop worrying! lol. I think I'm driving hubby _bonkers_. Anyone else struggling with this too? :(

I'm so glad it's Friday. I need some time to relax!! :)


----------



## dsnshne23

swanxxsong said:


> You're definitely a great asset to the thread, Kelly. <3 I enjoy reading what you have to say! :) And I always know if I have a question, there's a handful of great February ladies who'll help me out. That's why I love this thread, even if I post so scarcely.
> 
> I struggle to keep up, but I stalk religiously. ;D I used to feel overwhelmed by it, but now I feel like my day's not complete until I've stalked the Valentines. hahaha.

lol I'm the same way and my memory isn't as great as it used to be so trying to remember who I'm responding to and then getting back to the page I started with can be so confusing at times. Thats why sometimes my replies are just in general. But trust me my day isn't complete until I can read what symptoms/issues everyone else is having lol


----------



## dsnshne23

swanxxsong said:


> I feel like I stalk BNB more than I do work at my job. Whoops?
> 
> And I agree, Tigger! I was thinking that the other day, some candy hearts would be lovely. :(


Must be nice anything sweet doesn't sit well on my stomach :( I'm wondering when I'm gonna have cravings I'd love to know when I can actually eat something I want instead of force feeding b/c I know I have to eat something and then crossing my fingers that it stays down lol


----------



## swanxxsong

dsnshne23 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I stalk BNB more than I do work at my job. Whoops?
> 
> And I agree, Tigger! I was thinking that the other day, some candy hearts would be lovely. :(
> 
> 
> Must be nice anything sweet doesn't sit well on my stomach :( I'm wondering when I'm gonna have cravings I'd love to know when I can actually eat something I want instead of force feeding b/c I know I have to eat something and then crossing my fingers that it stays down lolClick to expand...

Aw, that's the worst! I was feeling ill from 6-9 weeks and forcing myself to eat, only because I knew I _had_ to eat. So frustrating! But it'll get better. :hugs: Hope it eases up for you soon!


----------



## Diana5241

Laidee said:


> Diana5241, try not to worry too much. Stress is the last thing you need during pregnancy. (easier said then done...i know lol) I think, if you can, you should go home and rest. Hopefully DH is sleeping off his hangover...so you two will have similar symptoms :)

Thank you for your kind words :flower: - this is exactly what I did! DH was fine and let me be angry with him (he agreed he should have called) which helped me get over my anger. Unfortunately, the MS lasted the rest of the night - yuck! So happy it's a new day and I've actually been able to keep down some breakfast!


----------



## dsnshne23

Jokerette said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> What do you all think of Remy, Dexter or Noah for a boy and Amelie, Merryn or Abigail for a girl?
> 
> My fave of that list are Noah and Abigail :) :)Click to expand...

Sorry I missed this post somehow lol Hmmm Dexter ;) and Abigail! for sure! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

dsnshne23 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> What do you all think of Remy, Dexter or Noah for a boy and Amelie, Merryn or Abigail for a girl?
> 
> My fave of that list are Noah and Abigail :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed this post somehow lol Hmmm Dexter ;) and Abigail! for sure! :DClick to expand...

^^ I second this. I love Dexter for a boy! And I'm torn but I think I prefer Abigail for the girl, as well.


----------



## dsnshne23

swanxxsong said:


> I dunno how some of you get so many tickers into your profiles! I had trouble fitting in the three I have, because it said I had taken up too many lines of coding. I see some ladies who have SO many more. I'll never understand it. xD ;D
> 
> I have tons of crazy dreams, but I _always_ have crazy dreams. They're usually pretty vivid too. I feel as though most of mine have turned sexual, though, since I got pregnant, rather than my usually obscure dreams.
> 
> This probably sounds silly, but I'm nervous about my appointments for next week. I'm just worried they won't find a heartbeat or something. Not to be insensitive to anyone who's suffered an MMC, because that's just awful... but I'm fearing it. :( I guess ever since my MS ended (at 9 weeks, two days later we saw a healthy baby on our scan), I just don't feel pregnant anymore? IDK. It's frustrating, because I wish I could stop worrying! lol. I think I'm driving hubby _bonkers_. Anyone else struggling with this too? :(
> 
> I'm so glad it's Friday. I need some time to relax!! :)

I was struggling with the cramping and issues I've been having but after seeing the babies are great and very healthy now I'm more worried that it is something worse with my health that they just can't find. I swear you tell people you are pregnant and they automatically assume its something to do with the babies. I tried telling the ER doc that yesterday that they babies are fine but he didn't seem to listen and just sent me on my way making it seem as though its just pregnancy pains but something just ain't right. None of them seem to listen what to do? :(


----------



## dsnshne23

swanxxsong said:


> dsnshne23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I stalk BNB more than I do work at my job. Whoops?
> 
> And I agree, Tigger! I was thinking that the other day, some candy hearts would be lovely. :(
> 
> 
> Must be nice anything sweet doesn't sit well on my stomach :( I'm wondering when I'm gonna have cravings I'd love to know when I can actually eat something I want instead of force feeding b/c I know I have to eat something and then crossing my fingers that it stays down lolClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, that's the worst! I was feeling ill from 6-9 weeks and forcing myself to eat, only because I knew I _had_ to eat. So frustrating! But it'll get better. :hugs: Hope it eases up for you soon!Click to expand...

Well it seems to be getting better with the exception of yesterday (which I blame on the antibiotics) :growlmad: But outside of that symptoms (fingers crossed) seem to be easing up tremendously :winkwink:


----------



## dsnshne23

So last night I seemed to toss and turn all night I blame hunger lol But I got woke up at 245 by my car alarm ugh stupid kids. I guess people was walking down the street and checking cars for open doors. My car hasn't been wanting to lock all the time if I dont double check. Luckily though with my car even if not locked and it has been sitting for a certain time the alarm will still sound. So went outside and seen the neighbors car doors still open. guess they was in there car and another one of them tried mine. Whoever it was apparently isn't that smart they should know that 99% of the time if a car has leather it probably has some kind of alarm system lol! Yaaaay for ruining there night ;) But why did they have to wake me up so early. They lucky i didn't catch them I'd had to go prego hormone on they asses! hahaha

How is everyone feeling today??


----------



## KjConard

I'm so excited because I have my very first scan today!!! According to the doctors, I am 11+6. I've been waiting for this day for what seems like months!!! I can't wait! I just wish I wasn't slammed with clients at work this morning, I am already so distracted thinking of my appointment!!! : )


----------



## KellyC75

Schools out for summer! 



:muaha: :brat: :bike: :headspin: :help: :icecream: :juggle: :fool: :yellowcard: :angelnot: :wohoo: :ball: :loopy: :change: :bunny: :lolly:


----------



## Laidee

Diana5241 said:


> Thank you for your kind words :flower: - this is exactly what I did! DH was fine and let me be angry with him (he agreed he should have called) which helped me get over my anger. Unfortunately, the MS lasted the rest of the night - yuck! So happy it's a new day and I've actually been able to keep down some breakfast!

I'm glad things are better! And that's good he let you be angry with him. Sorry about the MS...hopefully it will be gone for good soon.


----------



## Laidee

I know it was mentioned yesterday...but my goodness...my tummy itches soooooooo bad *trying not scratch....trying not to scratch*


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw *dsnshne23 *&#8211; I can see how that would be frustrating. :hugs: I hope things clear up for you soon, all around. Nobody wants to be feeling miserably, ever, especially not when they&#8217;re pregnant. 

Yay *KJ *&#8211; first scan! I&#8217;m so excited for you!

Ugh *Laidee*, such a pain! I think I&#8217;m going through cocoa butter like it&#8217;s air or something. >.< -itch itch itch-

Yay *Kelly*, no moar school! :D


----------



## Laidee

swanxxsong, yes....i need to buy a bulk supply!

KjConard, yaaay...first scan. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Diana5241

KellyC75 said:


> Schools out for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> :muaha: :brat: :bike: :headspin: :help: :icecream: :juggle: :fool: :yellowcard: :angelnot: :wohoo: :ball: :loopy: :change: :bunny: :lolly:

LOL! I love the dancing bunny!


Ladies! I just sneezed... and may have wee'd a little. :blush: Isn't it too soon for that?!?! LOL. Time for those kegel exercises...


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> This probably sounds silly, but I'm nervous about my appointments for next week. I'm just worried they won't find a heartbeat or something. Not to be insensitive to anyone who's suffered an MMC, because that's just awful... but I'm fearing it. :( I guess ever since my MS ended (at 9 weeks, two days later we saw a healthy baby on our scan), I just don't feel pregnant anymore? IDK. It's frustrating, because I wish I could stop worrying! lol. I think I'm driving hubby _bonkers_. Anyone else struggling with this too?

Swan, I am very much the same as you. My sister-in-law had a MMC and I am SO scared! Before her I didnt even know they existed and now it is just terribly scary. Are they not very common? That would make me feel better knowing they are rare. but, just so you know, you are not alone. I will feel better and stop worrying about it so much after my 11+3 scan I think.



dsnshne23 said:


> So last night I seemed to toss and turn all night I blame hunger lol But I got woke up at 245 by my car alarm ugh stupid kids. I guess people was walking down the street and checking cars for open doors. My car hasn't been wanting to lock all the time if I dont double check. Luckily though with my car even if not locked and it has been sitting for a certain time the alarm will still sound. So went outside and seen the neighbors car doors still open. guess they was in there car and another one of them tried mine. Whoever it was apparently isn't that smart they should know that 99% of the time if a car has leather it probably has some kind of alarm system lol! Yaaaay for ruining there night ;) But why did they have to wake me up so early. They lucky i didn't catch them I'd had to go prego hormone on they asses! hahaha
> 
> How is everyone feeling today??

Ohhh... what a rude awakening! Glad everyone was okay though and no one was hurt!




KellyC75 said:


> Schools out for summer!
> 
> :muaha: :brat: :bike: :headspin: :help: :icecream: :juggle: :fool: :yellowcard: :angelnot: :wohoo: :ball: :loopy: :change: :bunny: :lolly:

Hooray! I'm on summer break too (I'm a teacher), and it is the BEST!!! enjoy!!!


----------



## dsnshne23

yaaaay no mas school!!! :D

I was itching prior to pregnancy didn't realize thats gonna be a symptom :( lol me no likey scratchy lol sorry feeling a little weird this morn prolly the lack of food :(


----------



## Guppy051708

I NEED HELP!!!!!!! Please, could you take a look at this post of mine. I really really need help in order to have the homebirth i NEED. https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...need-get-my-insurance-cover-my-homebirth.html

Thanks! :flower:

Wohoo for no school! :dance:

Itching, i never had that, but just make sure you all are staying well hydrated, drinking lots of water, and try some really moisturizing lotion/cream on your bump :D


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Aw, *Jokerette*. I'm so glad I'm not alone. I keep fearing I'm just overly neurotic (well okay, I am anyway haha) with my concerns. But it's just scary sometimes. 

I don't _believe_ they're very common - my sister keeps reminding me that they may seem more common on the boards because women who go through that tend to come to the boards for support. Which does make sense, when I consider that aspect of it. If I went through such a tragedy, I'd look for a support group for such. I've also read that people are more _aware_ of them happening now, as more women get early scans than in past decades. Which also makes sense, when I consider that aspect of it. My mom never had a sonogram or anything. :shrug:

I keep telling myself that statisically, seeing a heartbeat and healthy baby at 9 weeks means my chances dropped to 3%, and that I only have a few days until I get confirmation of things being as they are. But I guess I keep stumbling across all these threads about MMCs, I'm stressing myself out more than necessary. Sure, the chance always exists, but I need to accept that and ride it out, rather than expect the worst always. 

I love the forums but sometimes they set me into such a panic! lol.


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: Aw, *Jokerette*. I'm so glad I'm not alone. I keep fearing I'm just overly neurotic (well okay, I am anyway haha) with my concerns. But it's just scary sometimes.
> 
> I don't _believe_ they're very common - my sister keeps reminding me that they may seem more common on the boards because women who go through that tend to come to the boards for support. Which does make sense, when I consider that aspect of it. If I went through such a tragedy, I'd look for a support group for such. I've also read that people are more _aware_ of them happening now, as more women get early scans than in past decades. Which also makes sense, when I consider that aspect of it. My mom never had a sonogram or anything. :shrug:
> 
> I keep telling myself that statisically, seeing a heartbeat and healthy baby at 9 weeks means my chances dropped to 3%, and that I only have a few days until I get confirmation of things being as they are. But I guess I keep stumbling across all these threads about MMCs, I'm stressing myself out more than necessary. Sure, the chance always exists, but I need to accept that and ride it out, rather than expect the worst always.
> 
> I love the forums but sometimes they set me into such a panic! lol.

:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im sure everything is fine girls :hugs: it can be hard, for sure, but we are all here to support one another :friends:


----------



## swanxxsong

That's why I adore this group. I feel like I can pour out any of my fears and I have a strong group of ladies who'll support me, even if I feel like I'm just being a nutcase again. 

:hugs: :)


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Gee, now _I_ want raspberries. Kelly's craving is contagious! ;D


----------



## Goldeen

*February 19th, 2012 future bebz checking in*! :crib:

I can't believe there is going to be a baby in this house in the next 7 months. :winkwink: and it's _mine_ (!!) dang!

Grats my fellow February Mums! And happy birthday to any February mums having a wonderful birthday surprise! [02/07 is my birthday! :happydance:]


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats and welcome, Goldeen!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> That's why I adore this group. I feel like I can pour out any of my fears and I have a strong group of ladies who'll support me, even if I feel like I'm just being a nutcase again.
> 
> :hugs: :)

I totally agree and I love it for the same reasons! All the people in my life (besides the pregnant ones) are sick of talking about every little thing. How did people do it before the internet!?! LOL



Goldeen said:


> *February 19th, 2012 future bebz checking in*! :crib:

We share the same due date! Welcome!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> That's why I adore this group. I feel like I can pour out any of my fears and I have a strong group of ladies who'll support me, even if I feel like I'm just being a nutcase again.
> 
> :hugs: :)
> 
> I totally agree and I love it for the same reasons! All the people in my life (besides the pregnant ones) are sick of talking about every little thing. How did people do it before the internet!?! LOLClick to expand...



I wonder this too! Sure, my mom always says, "Well the Internet has freaked you out plenty." Okay, yes, that's true. But it's also helped me so much! It's bittersweet, but I'd be paranoid anyway, so I'd much rather have a support group like this than not at all. :)


----------



## MrsM17

hello ladies!!!

Wow just found this HUGE thread wondered where all the feb ladies were hiding!!

This will be the 1st bubs for hubby and me : )

Have my scan 5th Aug, think my EED is 15th Feb.

I have no symptoms apart from tender boobs, they all left around week 9...anyone else??? Been a bit worried as i feel totally not pg!! Roll on 2 weeks today!!

I have developed an awful rash/eczema looking itchy rash under mu boobs this last week : ( driving me mad!!!

Cant wait to chat to you ladies xx

PS. Schools out for me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

hi MrsM! :wave: dont worry about the lack of symptoms :) Consider it a gift ;) with my son i had zero symptoms, and i worried as well since before that we MCed, but just turns out he was being nice :D Now this LO...completly different story...im think a drama queen is in there :haha:


----------



## Julia323

Ultrasound went well this morning! It was so amazing to see LO wriggling around and to finally see a heartbeat (we haven't heard it yet, but seeing it on screen is lovely). I'm going to post my own thread celebrating once I get home, but I wanted to share the pic here first! It's an iPhone photo of me holding the print, so I'm sorry that it's fuzzy!

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/julia_michelle/pregnancy%20photos/julias12wkultrasound.jpg


----------



## Laidee

Hi MrsM17...welcome!

I had morning sickness bad a couple of weeks ago, but my symptoms are going away. No complaints here. As long as I see my bump forming, I know all is good :)


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations, *Goldeen *and *MrsM17*!


----------



## amandad192

Julia323 said:


> Ultrasound went well this morning! It was so amazing to see LO wriggling around and to finally see a heartbeat (we haven't heard it yet, but seeing it on screen is lovely). I'm going to post my own thread celebrating once I get home, but I wanted to share the pic here first! It's an iPhone photo of me holding the print, so I'm sorry that it's fuzzy!
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/julia_michelle/pregnancy%20photos/julias12wkultrasound.jpg

I've got a feeling your bubs is a little boy. :blue:


----------



## Laidee

Julia323 - what a precious scan!


----------



## bebedreamr

Its normal for symptoms to taper off! My midwife said especially at week 14, its a major turn around! 
Its nice to find ladies who are due around my due date! I am predicted to be February 11, 2 days after my brother's birthday. He is especially excited!
This is my OH and my 1st, we are excited... in fact, I think my OH is more excited than I am! haha. Last night after our friends and their 2 year old son left, he kind of giggled and touched my stomach and said to me "I can't wait for our baby!". He is such a positive person, that when I tell him my worries he really helps calm me down.
I have ALWAYS wanted to be a mom, so I am THRILLED. I love children! 
As for symptoms, I get sick about once a week, have these gigantic whale boobs that feel like they have rocks in them, and am just really tired. Ive been eating badly but not gained weight yet, so I am going to a dietician to get some dietary advice so I don't gain a million pounds....

What is everyone looking forward to the most about being parents?


----------



## Guppy051708

Beautiful baby Julia :cloud9:
it amazed me how quickly they change week to week


----------



## Natasha2605

What a lovely scan! I'm guessing boy too!

Welcome to all the new posters :) Hope everyone's feeling good today :hugs: to those that aren't 

I WANT MY SCANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

And I'm waiting on my chinese to get here...will be a challenge. Summer HATED chinese food when in the womb, I used to get major pains so we shall see what this beanie thinks!


----------



## Robertsgirl

I had my ultrasound yesterday saw our perfect tiny baby!!!! Heart rate was 164. Little arms and legs were moving. My mom and hubby were there hogging the screen lol I'm on cloud 9!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

great scan pic!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> That's why I adore this group. I feel like I can pour out any of my fears and I have a strong group of ladies who'll support me, even if I feel like I'm just being a nutcase again.
> 
> :hugs: :)

Your not a nutcase ~ Your just already a caring mummy :hugs:



swanxxsong said:


> Gee, now _I_ want raspberries. Kelly's craving is contagious! ;D

I cant believe ive been so busy today, that I didnt get to go buy raspberrys! :dohh:



Goldeen said:


> *February 19th, 2012 future bebz checking in*! :crib:
> 
> I can't believe there is going to be a baby in this house in the next 7 months. :winkwink: and it's _mine_ (!!) dang!
> 
> Grats my fellow February Mums! And happy birthday to any February mums having a wonderful birthday surprise! [02/07 is my birthday! :happydance:]

Welcome :wave: & Happy Birthday :cake:



MrsM17 said:


> hello ladies!!!
> 
> Wow just found this HUGE thread wondered where all the feb ladies were hiding!!
> 
> This will be the 1st bubs for hubby and me : )
> 
> Have my scan 5th Aug, think my EED is 15th Feb.
> 
> I have no symptoms apart from tender boobs, they all left around week 9...anyone else??? Been a bit worried as i feel totally not pg!! Roll on 2 weeks today!!
> 
> I have developed an awful rash/eczema looking itchy rash under mu boobs this last week : ( driving me mad!!!
> 
> Cant wait to chat to you ladies xx
> 
> PS. Schools out for me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome :wave:

You are due the day after me & also have your scan the day after me!! :winkwink:



Julia323 said:


> Ultrasound went well this morning! It was so amazing to see LO wriggling around and to finally see a heartbeat (we haven't heard it yet, but seeing it on screen is lovely). I'm going to post my own thread celebrating once I get home, but I wanted to share the pic here first! It's an iPhone photo of me holding the print, so I'm sorry that it's fuzzy!
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/julia_michelle/pregnancy%20photos/julias12wkultrasound.jpg

What an adorable scan picture :cloud9: Thanks for sharing with us first :hugs:


Robertsgirl said:


> I had my ultrasound yesterday saw our perfect tiny baby!!!! Heart rate was 164. Little arms and legs were moving. My mom and hubby were there hogging the screen lol I'm on cloud 9!!!!!

:yipee: Thats lovely news :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you are all well :flower:

Im off to bed now Girls :sleep:

Its been a long day (............again!:haha:)


----------



## mumanddad

Wow that took a while!! 

Oo i have odd dreams last nights i was at my scan and the nurse was trying to couny the babies on the screen and then told me i was carrying 5. I woke up in a sweat that would be hard work.

Another was a lady drugged me and then came at me with a knife and cut my baby out :( matt and my dog cuddled me for the rest of the night so i didnt have it again hehe.

Has anyone got plans this weekend?? 

My oh is on his stag do and i have just had the first picture of him in one of many outfits and he looks auwful (he is a big bloke and it shows everything)..

I am trying to upload now x
 



Attached Files:







220720111.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mumanddad

Julia323 said:


> Ultrasound went well this morning! It was so amazing to see LO wriggling around and to finally see a heartbeat (we haven't heard it yet, but seeing it on screen is lovely). I'm going to post my own thread celebrating once I get home, but I wanted to share the pic here first! It's an iPhone photo of me holding the print, so I'm sorry that it's fuzzy!
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/julia_michelle/pregnancy%20photos/julias12wkultrasound.jpg

:cloud9: awww i love how you can see babies arms its soo cute xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Omg! How is he breathing?!


----------



## mumanddad

mrsraggle said:


> Omg! How is he breathing?!

I honestly dont know, i cant even talk to him they have taken his phone off him :( x


----------



## Junebugs

Julia your scan is sooooo cute!! I love i!!!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hello :hi: got my extremely unexpected BFP Saturday!!! Think I'm due 26th Feb!!! x x x x


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies i just closed my eyes for "5 minutes".... but when I opened them I had taken a 3 1/2 hour nap!!!! Ooops! Better get started on my to-do list before DH gets home, LOL!!



inxsmhpy said:


> Hello :hi: got my extremely unexpected BFP Saturday!!! Think I'm due 26th Feb!!! x x x x

Congrats and welcome!!!!! :hi:


----------



## swanxxsong

welcome inxs!!

and omg - how is your hubby even STANDING with that mess on?! ohhh men and their stags. xDDDD


----------



## Jokerette

mumanddad said:


> My oh is on his stag do and i have just had the first picture of him in one of many outfits and he looks auwful (he is a big bloke and it shows everything)..
> 
> I am trying to upload now x

HAHAHAHA! oh boys will be boys wont they... thats hilarious!!! That should draw some attention!

You know whats really funny? It reminds me of my husbands halloween costume from a few years ago... he won best costume! pic attached! :haha::sick:
 



Attached Files:







11243_506114765875_108400002_30121782_7712646_n.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diana5241

mumanddad - HILARIOUS picture! Looks like it'll be a long night for him!

Julia - adorable scan pick. LO looks so happy!


----------



## mumanddad

I just hope they let him have the face thing off lol i really feel for him x


----------



## SweetJennie

You can remove me from the list... I was told today I have had a missed miscarriage. I will be having to D&C tomorrow to remove the baby. :(


----------



## mumanddad

SweetJennie said:


> You can remove me from the list... I was told today I have had a missed miscarriage. I will be having to D&C tomorrow to remove the baby. :(

So sorry hun xx


----------



## Jokerette

SweetJennie said:


> You can remove me from the list... I was told today I have had a missed miscarriage. I will be having to D&C tomorrow to remove the baby. :(

oh no! Jennie I am so sorry :( I hope to see you back on here in "First Trimester" when you are ready, you are in my prayers. xoxoxoxox


----------



## EngineerGirl

So sorry SweetJennie!

Great scan picture, Julia.


----------



## KjConard

We just had our first scan this afternoon and everything looked great! Our due date changed to February 8, 3 days earlier! The Baby had a healthy heart rate of 176 bpm. We are so excited and can't wait for our next scan in eight weeks! Guesses are welcome on the gender!

I will try and upload one of the scan pics, but haven't done it before so it may take me awhile!

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/112ScanPhotobucker.jpg


----------



## saphire76

Have been haveing a really bad last 2 days but trying not to stress the baby out.
Wanted you guys to know though that was scan went well and baby measured exactly 9w 4 d yesterday so that's good. Heartbeat was 142. So happy all is well.
Hoope u all r well didn't get to read back posts yet today.


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pic *KJ*!

Aww *Jennie*. :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss love. Thoughts and prayers with you. 

Sorry to hear it's been rough *Saphire*, but I hope you have a better weekend! <3


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Have been haveing a really bad last 2 days but trying not to stress the baby out.
> Wanted you guys to know though that was scan went well and baby measured exactly 9w 4 d yesterday so that's good. Heartbeat was 142. So happy all is well.
> Hoope u all r well didn't get to read back posts yet today.

Glad to hear your scan went well!


----------



## amandad192

SweetJennie said:


> You can remove me from the list... I was told today I have had a missed miscarriage. I will be having to D&C tomorrow to remove the baby. :(

:hugs: sorry for your loss.



KjConard said:


> We just had our first scan this afternoon and everything looked great! Our due date changed to February 8, 3 days earlier! The Baby had a healthy heart rate of 176 bpm. We are so excited and can't wait for our next scan in eight weeks! Guesses are welcome on the gender!
> 
> I will try and upload one of the scan pics, but haven't done it before so it may take me awhile!
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/112ScanPhotobucker.jpg

Aww little cutey. I'm thinking :pink:


----------



## honey08

ive been put to the 19th feb now can u change it pls :)

so sorry for those who have suffered a loss :cry::cry:


----------



## tiger

so sorry jeenie :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Has anyone got plans this weekend??
> 
> My oh is on his stag do and i have just had the first picture of him in one of many outfits and he looks auwful (he is a big bloke and it shows everything)..
> 
> I am trying to upload now x

:rofl: Your poor OH! ~ Pink really isnt his colour!!! :haha:



inxsmhpy said:


> Hello :hi: got my extremely unexpected BFP Saturday!!! Think I'm due 26th Feb!!! x x x x

Hello & Welcome :wave:



SweetJennie said:



> You can remove me from the list... I was told today I have had a missed miscarriage. I will be having to D&C tomorrow to remove the baby. :(

Im so sorry to read your sad news :hugs:



KjConard said:


> We just had our first scan this afternoon and everything looked great! Our due date changed to February 8, 3 days earlier! The Baby had a healthy heart rate of 176 bpm. We are so excited and can't wait for our next scan in eight weeks! Guesses are welcome on the gender!
> 
> I will try and upload one of the scan pics, but haven't done it before so it may take me awhile!

Aww ~ Lovely scan pic..:cloud9:..Im not sure on gender though :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> Have been haveing a really bad last 2 days but trying not to stress the baby out.
> Wanted you guys to know though that was scan went well and baby measured exactly 9w 4 d yesterday so that's good. Heartbeat was 142. So happy all is well.
> Hoope u all r well didn't get to read back posts yet today.

:hugs: Hope you have a better weekend :flower:


----------



## mumanddad

Jokerette atleast he pulls it off better then matt x

just had a txt from the best man and all it said wad arrrrggghh?? Lol i think they drank far to much


----------



## mumanddad

Kelly no it really isnt his colour i have been informed he has a cow print thong ovet the top too :$ o well its only one weekend i suppose


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Kelly no it really isnt his colour i have been informed he has a cow print thong ovet the top too :$ o well its only one weekend i suppose

:rofl: At least you dont have to be there! :blush:

When is your wedding? :wedding:


----------



## mumanddad

Sunday 28th aug, i was going to cancel it due to pregnancy but mil to be took over the planning so i didnt have to stress x


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Sunday 28th aug, i was going to cancel it due to pregnancy but mil to be took over the planning so i didnt have to stress x

:wohoo: Not long to go ~ What a thoughtful MIL you have :wedding:


----------



## mumanddad

She is more like a mother to me then my own mum and i trust her :) i better go the boiler repair man should be here soon. 

Have a good day and ill be back to catch up later x


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome inxs. Wow! That makes you almost 9 weeks already - in a way it means you've missed alot of the "worry" time, but in another eeek almost a quarter way through before you know what's going on! :lol:

Sorry for your loss Jennie :( :hugs:

Can't remember who's OH that was in the pink latex but it made me :rofl: (soz) I'm so glad my hubby only had one night of madness and I told em what went on was between themselves - I didn't want update :haha:


----------



## emerton24

Hello all. I am a bit late getting here but can i join you please?! I am due on 17th Feb x


----------



## emerton24

Also can i ask how you add the tickers in your signatures? I want one!


----------



## geogem

emerton24 said:


> Also can i ask how you add the tickers in your signatures? I want one!

1st of all welcome and congrats, 

the best way to get a ticker is to click on one you like and it will take you to another page where you can make your own - then you just copy the link and paste in your sig. 

the feb valentines one - there is a link earlier on in this thread that you can use to get it! 

hope that helps. x


----------



## geogem

OMG Ladies, sooo much to read through today!

Jennie, sorry for your loss hun - hugs to you and your family. x

mum and dad - LOVE IT!!! my hubby went on a stag weekend the other week and look what they made him do! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=5VKt9fnR1tM

Went for my 1st mw appointment yesterday and the mw said all should be well for my home birth!! yay, she just wants to keep an eye on the baby's size as I usually have large babies but if things go ok then I will get what I want! 

also got my scan date of 18th august! 

excited!


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome to the new ladies!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome! Welcome!

O My GOODNESS! (moan alert!) I am so flipping SICK! :brat: My poor daughter cried this morning... I think she thought I was dying or something I was so violently ill constantly. :( Kept going "Mummy? MUMMY??! Please Mummy?!" in a wee scared voice! I could have cried for her. Had to hold her hand and assure her mummy was ok til she finally fell asleep for her nap. Think this may be the worst sick-day ever so far. And there have been some bad ones. (Can you tell I feel all "woe is me" today? :lol:)


----------



## becstar

I'm so sorry Jennie... I had a mmc in feb and it was hard... I got pregnant again after my first post-mc period.

Be kind to yourself. 


Honey, I remember you from 1st tri and ttc last time round - hi!!


----------



## becstar

VegtaBully said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> I have heard my LO's heartbeat since 9 weeks but not every time. Some days it's just impossible - it's so small right now it can wriggle away easily!
> 
> I know it's frustrating to wait but it's not long now. x
> 
> Ooooh you're making me want to rent one so bad! I'm just so afraid I'll get freaked out if I can't find it! But if I do find it it would be such a treat :) :) our next ultrasound is at 11+3, in three weeks, but I'd love to try the Doppler at 10 weeks. Am I crazy?Click to expand...
> 
> My MW reckons you can't hear it this early..and that at my 18 week appointment she will try but said even then it could be difficult to find.Click to expand...
> 
> I know a few people who've heard the hb with even home dopplers since around 9 weeks, and I've never heard of it being difficult by 18 weeks.Click to expand...

Only just saw this... I assure you it IS possible, I did both times round!!! I know what the baby's heartbeat sounds like and it isn't mine or the placenta's. Midwives don't like to try so early because it is very hit and miss then and it is more luck than judgement as to whether you will find it... I would find it one day then not the next because the baby is still so small at that stage. I can hear it now though and did at 9 weeks. You just can't always.


----------



## Button#

Hi Girls, please can I join you? According to the scan I had at 7 weeks I am due on the 20th Feb, although my midwife is insisting my due date is 5th feb going by my LMP, either way definitely February!

How's everyone getting on? I'm coping a bit better with my MS today, it has been murder since 9+0.


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to all of the new Valentines!! Congrats to all of the scans!

I am sorry to hear of your loss Jennie. :Hugs:

Tony has another ear infection, and it is making him miserable!

DH and I did not have enough time to plan a really nice wedding, I was 17 and my mom only told us 3 days ahead of Valentines Day that she would sign for me to get married. So that meant no party for him!  I think it is great that your MIL is doing the planning for you, it must be really helpful. I hope that everything turns out like a fairytale for you! Not too much longer for you to wait for that day!


----------



## KjConard

mumanddad said:


> Sunday 28th aug, i was going to cancel it due to pregnancy but mil to be took over the planning so i didnt have to stress x

I got married on August 28th, last year! It is a great date! : ) Good luck with the rest of the planning, it sounds nice you MIL is helping with the planning! It will be here before you know it!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby! 

We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

I guess I will be leaving this group, but I want to wish you all a happy remainder of your lovely pregnancies. :hugs:

:dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> I guess I will be leaving this group, but I want to wish you all a happy remainder of your lovely pregnancies. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:

:hugs: sorry for your loss. lots of :dust: to you for a sticky BFP very soon x


----------



## Junebugs

MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> I guess I will be leaving this group, but I want to wish you all a happy remainder of your lovely pregnancies. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:

I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey Ladies! Just catching up on all the chat :)


I'm so sorry to those who have had losses :hugs: so unfair :(












For all those who have posted their scan pics they are sooo cute, I'm so looking forward to my scan, nine days ish. I'm rubbish at counting.

I was working eight till five so pretty tired tonight :/ Off to bed soon ish, same shift awaits me tomorrow unfortunately :(


----------



## becstar

I'm so sorry mrsmm. X


----------



## sparklez

:hugs::hugs2: to all those that have lost. Good luck in August mrsmm


----------



## Button#

To those who have had losses, I'm so sorry.


----------



## TeQuiero

So sorry mrsmm. :dust: to a sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## Diana5241

Mrsmm, I am sorry to hear of your loss. Wishing you the best of success with a 2012 baby. We will miss you!


----------



## Jokerette

So sorry, MrsMM. you will be missed and I hope we see you back in first trimester real soon!! :(


----------



## KellyC75

emerton24 said:


> Hello all. I am a bit late getting here but can i join you please?! I am due on 17th Feb x

Welcome :wave:



geogem said:


> Went for my 1st mw appointment yesterday and the mw said all should be well for my home birth!! yay, she just wants to keep an eye on the baby's size as I usually have large babies but if things go ok then I will get what I want!
> 
> also got my scan date of 18th august!
> 
> excited!

:wohoo: For your scan date!

What size babies do you usually have then? Mine are big too! :baby: Hence I couldnt have a vbac with DS2 :nope:



tiggertea said:


> Welcome! Welcome!
> 
> O My GOODNESS! (moan alert!) I am so flipping SICK! :brat: My poor daughter cried this morning... I think she thought I was dying or something I was so violently ill constantly. :( Kept going "Mummy? MUMMY??! Please Mummy?!" in a wee scared voice! I could have cried for her. Had to hold her hand and assure her mummy was ok til she finally fell asleep for her nap. Think this may be the worst sick-day ever so far. And there have been some bad ones. (Can you tell I feel all "woe is me" today? :lol:)

Aww ~ :hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs: So sorry you felt so sick, really hope it was a one off day & your a little better now 

Bless your little Daughter ~ She sure loves her Momma :hugs:




Button# said:


> Hi Girls, please can I join you? According to the scan I had at 7 weeks I am due on the 20th Feb, although my midwife is insisting my due date is 5th feb going by my LMP, either way definitely February!
> 
> How's everyone getting on? I'm coping a bit better with my MS today, it has been murder since 9+0.

Welcome :wave: 



TeQuiero said:


> Welcome to all of the new Valentines!! Congrats to all of the scans!
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your loss Jennie. :Hugs:
> 
> Tony has another ear infection, and it is making him miserable!
> 
> DH and I did not have enough time to plan a really nice wedding, I was 17 and my mom only told us 3 days ahead of Valentines Day that she would sign for me to get married. So that meant no party for him!  I think it is great that your MIL is doing the planning for you, it must be really helpful. I hope that everything turns out like a fairytale for you! Not too much longer for you to wait for that day!

Hopefully you can have a HUGE anniversary celebration one year :winkwink: Make up for it :dance:



MrsMM24 said:


> Thank you Ladies, for all your well wishes. It is with great saddness however, that we have to say, Baby Dylan/Dylynn, did not survive the first trimester. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby!
> 
> We were told that this often happens and it is from nothing that we had done or not done, just chromosome issues, and timing. I had my follow up after the procedure and the docs don't see a reason that we cannot begin to try again. So, in 2 weeks, they will check my HCG blood work and we will have the ok. If this continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things thata we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!
> 
> I guess I will be leaving this group, but I want to wish you all a happy remainder of your lovely pregnancies. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to us all! :hugs:

Im so very sad to read your tragic news :hugs: I wish you & your DW all the very best for the near future :hugs:


----------



## geogem

geogem said:


> Went for my 1st mw appointment yesterday and the mw said all should be well for my home birth!! yay, she just wants to keep an eye on the baby's size as I usually have large babies but if things go ok then I will get what I want!
> 
> also got my scan date of 18th august!
> 
> excited!




> :wohoo: For your scan date!
> 
> What size babies do you usually have then? Mine are big too! :baby: Hence I couldnt have a vbac with DS2 :nope:]/QUOTE]
> 
> My 1st was 9lb 3oz but got stuck in pelvis - (hence the issues) but my second came 2 weeks early but still weighed over 8 lb! lol not the biggest but the 1st was a little bit too big for me! lol


----------



## geogem

Sorry sorry mrsmm - hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> My 1st was 9lb 3oz but got stuck in pelvis - (hence the issues) but my second came 2 weeks early but still weighed over 8 lb! lol not the biggest but the 1st was a little bit too big for me! lol

My 2nd Son was born on due date, weighing 9lb 10oz (so was glad I had a csection) & My DD was born a week early & weighed 8lb 10oz!

Good luck, hope this LO doesnt grow too big, a nice 7lb'er would be good 'eh :winkwink:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well i am exhausted! stayed up last night to watch a movie with hubby, knew it would be a bad idea! his alarm woke me up at 4.15 because his battery was dying on it!! then he just laid and ignored it until he actually needed to be up at 5! finally got back to sleep at 5.30ish and Blake decided 6am was a great time to get up! 

knew i should have chosen early night over watching a film! I hope he's watching the kids later when he gets in from work coz i'm going for a nap!


Have started to feel gradually more icky these last few days! theres me thinking i had got away with it! lol


----------



## geogem

KellyC75 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> My 1st was 9lb 3oz but got stuck in pelvis - (hence the issues) but my second came 2 weeks early but still weighed over 8 lb! lol not the biggest but the 1st was a little bit too big for me! lol
> 
> My 2nd Son was born on due date, weighing 9lb 10oz (so was glad I had a csection) & My DD was born a week early & weighed 8lb 10oz!
> 
> Good luck, hope this LO doesnt grow too big, a nice 7lb'er would be good 'eh :winkwink:Click to expand...

ha ha, yeah nice little baby would be great thanks! especially if i want this homebirth! or even just come at 38 weeks again then it wont be as big! lol


----------



## sparklez

oh ladies just spoke to my MIL, OH father was 13lb at birth! :argh::nope::sad1::ignore: I'm only 5'0. OH was 7.9, his brother was 8.10 and I was 8.10!!! I'm a bit worried


----------



## Jokerette

sparklez said:


> oh ladies just spoke to my MIL, OH father was 13lb at birth! :argh::nope::sad1::ignore: I'm only 5'0. OH was 7.9, his brother was 8.10 and I was 8.10!!! I'm a bit worried

Ahh!!!!!! Yikes!!!

Ladies my baby is a PRUNE today!!!!! Not the cutest of fruits but I'll take it! ;)


----------



## sparklez

Happy prunehood:flower:


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Ladies my baby is a PRUNE today!!!!! Not the cutest of fruits but I'll take it! ;)

YAY!!!!! :happydance::bunny:

Alright ladies, did anyone else feel 100% normal in there 11th week? I have felt great this week!!! No MS, no sore breast, NOTHING! I am happy about it but also a little scared. I used my doppler this morning and could still hear little beans HB but it still feels weird to me to feel so good!


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> oh ladies just spoke to my MIL, OH father was 13lb at birth! :argh::nope::sad1::ignore: I'm only 5'0. OH was 7.9, his brother was 8.10 and I was 8.10!!! I'm a bit worried

Eeek! :help: :haha:



Jokerette said:


> Ladies my baby is a PRUNE today!!!!! Not the cutest of fruits but I'll take it! ;)

Happy prunetastic week :happydance:



Junebugs said:


> Alright ladies, did anyone else feel 100% normal in there 11th week? I have felt great this week!!! No MS, no sore breast, NOTHING! I am happy about it but also a little scared. I used my doppler this morning and could still hear little beans HB but it still feels weird to me to feel so good!


Yes....:flower: Dont panic, I was the exact same with DD & remember posting like mad about 'is this right ~ symptoms have gone' etc etc!

*So, just relax & enjoy it*, as I always say....Theyll be plenty more symptoms coming your way soon enough! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Ohhhh ~ What fruit will I be tommorow? :shrug:

Oh & I bought my raspberrys today :happydance: :munch: Sorry to all that have 'raspberry babies'! :haha:


----------



## amandad192

My morning sickness is back really bad :cry:

I'm going to my mum's tuesday for her birthday. My 15 year old sister has a sickness phobia and seriously freaks out if any one is sick. NOT gonna be fun if I'm anything like I am today!


----------



## TeQuiero

sparklez said:


> oh ladies just spoke to my MIL, OH father was 13lb at birth! :argh::nope::sad1::ignore: I'm only 5'0. OH was 7.9, his brother was 8.10 and I was 8.10!!! I'm a bit worried

Oh my! My best friend had 2 VB, her kids were 9.10 and 10.0, I don't think I would be able to do that! Grant (DS1) was born at exactly 41 weeks and weighed 7.7 and Tony (DS2) was born at 39+1 and weighed 7. 10.5. 
I do not know how big DH wa, but I was born 3 weeks early and I weighed 8.10.

My mom watched the boys for a little while last night so that DH and I could go to see Transformers 3... it was nice to have a date night!!


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> My morning sickness is back really bad :cry:

:hugs:



TeQuiero said:


> My mom watched the boys for a little while last night so that DH and I could go to see Transformers 3... it was nice to have a date night!!

What a great idea ~ Glad you had fun

I really must ask my Mum to babysit, we havent been out on our own since LO was born :nope:


----------



## babyclements

Junebugs said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Ladies my baby is a PRUNE today!!!!! Not the cutest of fruits but I'll take it! ;)
> 
> YAY!!!!! :happydance::bunny:
> 
> Alright ladies, did anyone else feel 100% normal in there 11th week? I have felt great this week!!! No MS, no sore breast, NOTHING! I am happy about it but also a little scared. I used my doppler this morning and could still hear little beans HB but it still feels weird to me to feel so good!Click to expand...

Hi! I am just like this, No MS not really much of anything, nipples and boob a little tender to touch but no other symptoms. I was thinking of buying a doppler as I am getting anxious! But seen baby last week and its measuring 4 days ahead and doing just great!! Wish i could feel it or could get a US every week to check up on it lol! waiting for my uterus to move up so I can at least feel a little bump.... I guess we should be enjoying the calm before the next set of symptoms!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

babyclements said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Ladies my baby is a PRUNE today!!!!! Not the cutest of fruits but I'll take it! ;)
> 
> YAY!!!!! :happydance::bunny:
> 
> Alright ladies, did anyone else feel 100% normal in there 11th week? I have felt great this week!!! No MS, no sore breast, NOTHING! I am happy about it but also a little scared. I used my doppler this morning and could still hear little beans HB but it still feels weird to me to feel so good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I am just like this, No MS not really much of anything, nipples and boob a little tender to touch but no other symptoms. I was thinking of buying a doppler as I am getting anxious! But seen baby last week and its measuring 4 days ahead and doing just great!! Wish i could feel it or could get a US every week to check up on it lol! waiting for my uterus to move up so I can at least feel a little bump.... I guess we should be enjoying the calm before the next set of symptoms!!!!Click to expand...

I know I wish we could get an ultrasound every week too! I'm dying waiting for my 11+3 next week... its been 3 weeks since Ive seen the baby and I'm so worried something could have gone wrong since week 7! Its hard to imagine the way our mothers did it 30 years ago with NO ULTRASOUNDS at all!


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome and congratulations to *emerton24*, *Button#* and *inxsmhpy*!
*SweetJennie *and *MrsMM24*, so sorry for your losses :hugs:
*KjConard *and *honey08 *- I've changed your dates!
*tiggertea*, hope your sickness improves soon - I was sick this morning and Ellie just kept laughing at me!!!


----------



## KellyC75

mrsraggle said:


> hope your sickness improves soon - I was sick this morning and Ellie just kept laughing at me!!!

......:dohh: Kids hey!

:hugs: For you


----------



## sparklez

KellyC75 said:


> Ohhhh ~ What fruit will I be tommorow? :shrug:
> 
> Oh & I bought my raspberrys today :happydance: :munch: Sorry to all that have 'raspberry babies'! :haha:

lol I went right off plums in my plum week! love rasberries though mmm


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

Eat away at the raspberries Kelly! I'm an olive now. :smug:


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Ladies my baby is a PRUNE today!!!!! Not the cutest of fruits but I'll take it! ;)
> 
> YAY!!!!! :happydance::bunny:
> 
> Alright ladies, did anyone else feel 100% normal in there 11th week? I have felt great this week!!! No MS, no sore breast, NOTHING! I am happy about it but also a little scared. I used my doppler this morning and could still hear little beans HB but it still feels weird to me to feel so good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I am just like this, No MS not really much of anything, nipples and boob a little tender to touch but no other symptoms. I was thinking of buying a doppler as I am getting anxious! But seen baby last week and its measuring 4 days ahead and doing just great!! Wish i could feel it or could get a US every week to check up on it lol! waiting for my uterus to move up so I can at least feel a little bump.... I guess we should be enjoying the calm before the next set of symptoms!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I wish we could get an ultrasound every week too! I'm dying waiting for my 11+3 next week... its been 3 weeks since Ive seen the baby and I'm so worried something could have gone wrong since week 7! Its hard to imagine the way our mothers did it 30 years ago with NO ULTRASOUNDS at all!Click to expand...

It's so true!! I think that is why i am so happy i have the doppler but i don't want to become dependent on it. I am very happy i am feeling so good i just can't wait until i can feel the baby move! I guess we are just starting to go into that middle stage now, when we are feeling better but can't feel the baby yet. 

I am lucky thou because i have my ultrasound tomorrow!!!! I can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> I am lucky thou because i have my ultrasound tomorrow!!!! I can't wait!!!! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh ~ What fruit will I be tommorow? :shrug:
> 
> Oh & I bought my raspberrys today :happydance: :munch: Sorry to all that have 'raspberry babies'! :haha:
> 
> lol I went right off plums in my plum week! love rasberries though mmmClick to expand...

Mmm, your *peach* looks nice too! :munch: :haha:

What fruit am I tommorow (11 weeks)? :shrug:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh ~ What fruit will I be tommorow? :shrug:
> 
> Oh & I bought my raspberrys today :happydance: :munch: Sorry to all that have 'raspberry babies'! :haha:
> 
> lol I went right off plums in my plum week! love rasberries though mmmClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm, your *peach* looks nice too! :munch: :haha:
> 
> What fruit am I tommorow (11 weeks)? :shrug:Click to expand...

YOU LADIES ARE MAKING ME WANT FRUIT SO BAD RIGHT NOW!!!!

Ok so i spoke to soon, i just puked up ALL the pasta i just ate!!! It's funny how that works, i did not see that coming because i felt fine....lol:laugh2:


----------



## DodgerLove

I'm due Feb 15th :happydance:


----------



## mrsraggle

DodgerLove said:


> I'm due Feb 15th :happydance:

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## redpop

My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?


----------



## Junebugs

redpop said:


> My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?

What time is yours at? I can't believe it is finally here!!! We are gonna get to see our little beans tomorrow!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## Junebugs

DodgerLove said:


> I'm due Feb 15th :happydance:

Welcome!!!!


----------



## redpop

I'm going at 10:15 in the morning. I am literally counting the hours. When is yours, Junebugs?


----------



## Junebugs

redpop said:


> I'm going at 10:15 in the morning. I am literally counting the hours. When is yours, Junebugs?

Mines not until 3:20pm..... I wish mine was in the morning!!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

sparklez said:


> oh ladies just spoke to my MIL, OH father was 13lb at birth! :argh::nope::sad1::ignore: I'm only 5'0. OH was 7.9, his brother was 8.10 and I was 8.10!!! I'm a bit worried

DH really wants us to have big babies, but I have no clue why. I'm only 5'0" too! I was only 5 lbs something, but my brother was over 8. I plan on gaining not a pound more than the recommended amount, which apparently helps the babies not be overly large, but even then...ah!

You ladies and your fruit makes me want to eat one of the plums DH just brought home from the grocery store.

MrsMM - so sorry about your loss of Baby Dylan/Dylynn.


----------



## DodgerLove

mrsraggle said:


> Welcome and congratulations!




Junebugs said:


> Welcome!!!!

Thank you ladies! :D


----------



## tiger

congrats to all the new ladies joining us ! :dance:
To MrsMM - :hugs: im so sorry, good luck with TTC again. i hope you get a sticky bean soon.

Ive had a pretty bad weekend for my MS - ran out of anti nausea meds and went to the dr on saturday and they had a massive emergency and couldnt see anyone, i explained all i needed was prescription to the receptionist and that i had been going there every 3 days for 3 or 4 weeks now and she told me to just deal with it :grr: :saywhat: what a rude cow !!!!! so ive been pretty ill :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: to all of the girls with MS...its not fun at all :nope: I really hope mine starts tappering off!

Can't wait to see everyone's beans at 12 weeks! I dont think i even get an ultrasound until 20 weeks now!


----------



## Guppy051708

Is anyone cloth diapering??? I found a GREAT deal!!!!

We cloth diaper DS, usually with FuzziBunz One Size pocket diaper and occasionally some old fashioned prefolds/covers. We need to get more for the second baby, but Isaiah has been getting massive leaks, and I was reading about how good Happy Heinys One size our, so i think we will give the FB diapers to the "new" baby and the HH diapers to Isaiah. I found a really good deal i just wanted to let anyone who is gonna do cloth know about!

Go to www.sweetlittleblessings.com The "old" version of the HH one size is on sale for $13.95!!!!! This is a GREAT deal, and the difference is so small between the older and the newer you probably wouldnt even know! We just wanted to try them out, so i bought 4. But anyways, if you spend $40 you can get free shipping+handling AND if you enter the code "PIN" you can get 5% off!!!! It was a great bargin. I have been spending all day looking at tons of sights, and its basically like getting one for free with those savings!
Anyways, just thought i would share :D


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh ~ What fruit will I be tommorow? :shrug:
> 
> Oh & I bought my raspberrys today :happydance: :munch: Sorry to all that have 'raspberry babies'! :haha:
> 
> lol I went right off plums in my plum week! love rasberries though mmmClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm, your *peach* looks nice too! :munch: :haha:
> 
> What fruit am I tommorow (11 weeks)? :shrug:Click to expand...

KellyC - at week 11 you will be a little lime!!! Yay!!


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> Aw *dsnshne23 * I can see how that would be frustrating. :hugs: I hope things clear up for you soon, all around. Nobody wants to be feeling miserably, ever, especially not when theyre pregnant.
> 
> Yay *KJ * first scan! Im so excited for you!
> 
> Ugh *Laidee*, such a pain! I think Im going through cocoa butter like its air or something. >.< -itch itch itch-
> 
> Yay *Kelly*, no moar school! :D

haha....going through cocoa butter like its air! that's so funny, swannxxsong!:haha: and the weird thing is, to be totally natural I bought the non perfumed body butter. Now , it DOESNT help me that my current state is making it smell like baby Poop to me.:haha: I am holding my breath everytime I use the darn thing. yuckkkkk.:dohh:


----------



## kbkb

Goldeen said:


> *February 19th, 2012 future bebz checking in*! :crib:
> 
> I can't believe there is going to be a baby in this house in the next 7 months. :winkwink: and it's _mine_ (!!) dang!
> 
> Grats my fellow February Mums! And happy birthday to any February mums having a wonderful birthday surprise! [02/07 is my birthday! :happydance:]

Feb 19 is my birthday and Feb 7 my anniversary!! Baby due date is Feb 8 but i do hope baby waits for my bday or comes on the anniv...I guess same boat as you! Yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kbkb

MrsM17 said:


> hello ladies!!!
> 
> Wow just found this HUGE thread wondered where all the feb ladies were hiding!!
> 
> This will be the 1st bubs for hubby and me : )
> 
> Have my scan 5th Aug, think my EED is 15th Feb.
> 
> I have no symptoms apart from tender boobs, they all left around week 9...anyone else??? Been a bit worried as i feel totally not pg!! Roll on 2 weeks today!!
> 
> I have developed an awful rash/eczema looking itchy rash under mu boobs this last week : ( driving me mad!!!
> 
> Cant wait to chat to you ladies xx
> 
> PS. Schools out for me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is the rash red?? i have it too! Mine isnt itchy but just looks awful and feels grainy...thankfully its getting better..weird how reassuring it is that someone else has the same symptoms


----------



## kbkb

SweetJennie said:


> You can remove me from the list... I was told today I have had a missed miscarriage. I will be having to D&C tomorrow to remove the baby. :(

Sorry Jennie! hope you come back soon, and D&C goes off safely :hugs:
mrsMM- hope to see you back soon, truly sorry about the loss...


----------



## honey08

just thought i wud share my babies HB at 9wk4day
https://youtu.be/gIHzpKws0TU

took a LONG time to find it , also ive had no ms till just now ive just spewed big time :sick: anyone eles? x


----------



## kbkb

honey08 said:


> just thought i wud share my babies HB at 9wk4day
> https://youtu.be/gIHzpKws0TU
> 
> took a LONG time to find it , also ive had no ms till just now ive just spewed big time :sick: anyone eles? x

WOW!!!! awesome heartbeat!
*Junebugs*- was great at 11 weeks, and then got sick unexpectedly over the weekend, though nowhere as miserable at 9-10 weeks! so not as bad thankfully!
*Sparklez*- :help: indeed! omg, you got me thinking! i am 5ft 2 inches too, and a big baby would not be much fun...I love your :ignore: button!


----------



## KellyC75

DodgerLove said:


> I'm due Feb 15th :happydance:

:wave: Welcome, lovely to have you join us :flower:



redpop said:


> My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?

:wohoo: Cant wait to hear all about it

No scan for me yet....Got another 10 days (not that im counting!:haha:)



Junebugs said:


> What time is yours at? I can't believe it is finally here!!! We are gonna get to see our little beans tomorrow!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:

:wohoo: Cant wait to hear all about it ~ Exciting! :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> congrats to all the new ladies joining us ! :dance:
> To MrsMM - :hugs: im so sorry, good luck with TTC again. i hope you get a sticky bean soon.
> 
> Ive had a pretty bad weekend for my MS - ran out of anti nausea meds and went to the dr on saturday and they had a massive emergency and couldnt see anyone, i explained all i needed was prescription to the receptionist and that i had been going there every 3 days for 3 or 4 weeks now and she told me to just deal with it :grr: :saywhat: what a rude cow !!!!! so ive been pretty ill :nope:

You poor thing :hugs: & yeah, what an unsympathetic cow she was! (obviously never suffered) :growlmad:



Guppy051708 said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's beans at 12 weeks! I dont think i even get an ultrasound until 20 weeks now!

20 Weeks ~ Thats so unfair :brat:



Jokerette said:


> KellyC - at week 11 you will be a little lime!!! Yay!!

Thankyou :thumbup: Although I realised its tommorow! :dohh:

But I cant wait to be *LIMETASTIC! *:happydance:



honey08 said:


> just thought i wud share my babies HB at 9wk4day
> https://youtu.be/gIHzpKws0TU
> 
> took a LONG time to find it , also ive had no ms till just now ive just spewed big time :sick: anyone eles? x

How lovely ~ :cloud9:

Still cant find mines! :nope:


----------



## kbkb

Congrats on becoming a lime, Kelly!


----------



## _jellybean_

Can I join this thread? My nausea has been terrible lately...but so excited. Finally feel like I'm getting a tiny bit more relaxed about this:) I have a scan on Friday, and I'm nervous about it! 

I SO badly want to know the gender, lol. Don't know why b/c I'll be happy either way, just so curious:)


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome newbies! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

_jellybean_ said:


> Can I join this thread? My nausea has been terrible lately...but so excited. Finally feel like I'm getting a tiny bit more relaxed about this:) I have a scan on Friday, and I'm nervous about it!
> 
> I SO badly want to know the gender, lol. Don't know why b/c I'll be happy either way, just so curious:)


:wave: Hope Fridays scan goes well :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

:yipee: I have a scan countdown ticker :yipee:


----------



## suzzle

Hey all, thought I would share my good news today seeing as its a Monday and if you are like me you need all the help you can get to be happy on a Monday morning!!

Basically, I had an early pregnancy scan for a suspected ectopic in mid June which showed that I was 6w4d. I was so relieved at the time that I forgot to see how this would affect my due date. The thought literally popped into my head this morning and after using a calculator or two, my due date has changed from 15/2/12 to 08/02/12 - so i'm now a LIME, but for only 2 more days. I was only a prune yesterday:cloud9:

So excuse my ramblings, but basically can you change my EDD from 15/2 to 08/02 within the thread please and thank you:happydance:

Suzzle

P.S.
How are all you ladies doing today? Sorry, i'm all me me me! :blush:


----------



## suzzle

KellyC75 said:


> :yipee: I have a scan countdown ticker :yipee:

Oooooooh, where did you get that???


----------



## BabyAngelic

redpop said:


> My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?



Meeeeee. Mine is on Friday and I can't wait. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep until then.

And Friday evening is when we announce it to the family. For now it's just our parents that know so I'm really excited to tell my brother and SIL :happydance:


----------



## MrsNormie

Hiya

can i join?? I am due 1st Feb :) with 1 baba!!! :) xxx


----------



## KellyC75

suzzle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: I have a scan countdown ticker :yipee:
> 
> Oooooooh, where did you get that???Click to expand...

Click on it & it should take you to the site, where you can make your own :comp::winkwink:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Congrats and Welcome MrsNormie :)


----------



## KellyC75

suzzle said:


> So excuse my ramblings, but basically can you change my EDD from 15/2 to 08/02 within the thread please and thank you:happydance:
> 
> Suzzle

Thats great news :happydance:~ So pleased its all worked out for you :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

MrsNormie said:


> Hiya
> 
> can i join?? I am due 1st Feb :) with 1 baba!!! :) xxx

:wave: Welcome :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> redpop said:
> 
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeeee. Mine is on Friday and I can't wait. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep until then.
> 
> And Friday evening is when we announce it to the family. For now it's just our parents that know so I'm really excited to tell my brother and SIL :happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo: What an exciting week you have :yipee:


----------



## BabyAngelic

KellyC75 said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redpop said:
> 
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeeee. Mine is on Friday and I can't wait. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep until then.
> 
> And Friday evening is when we announce it to the family. For now it's just our parents that know so I'm really excited to tell my brother and SIL :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: What an exciting week you have :yipee:Click to expand...

I just wish it would go by super fast. My hubby can't wait to see the baba again. Our last scan was at 6w1d, we saw and heard the heartbeat but baby was just a little fuzz ball :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I am so behind since I didn't get to read up this weekend! Going to catch up now. 

Crazy weekend for me, and crazy week too! Today's a quiet day, tomorrow I have OBG appointment #2 and it'll be heartbeat time! :D :D :D Then we're going to a minor league baseball game in the evening. Insanity! Wednesday is another day of nothing, Thursday at 7:30 they're doing bloods and my second scan. :D :D :D :dance: I'm so freaking excited, this week is finally here! And I'm scared too, of course, but trying to be positive! :D 

Gonna catch up on everyone else on the previous pages now, since I'm a few days behind. haha. <3 Gotta see what all my Valentines are up toooooo.


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, so I&#8217;m a few days behind but I&#8217;m catching up best that I can. Please, if I missed you, don&#8217;t be upset &#8211; I apologize sincerely. My brain&#8217;s a wee bit slow but I&#8217;m attempting to not forget anyone. ^_^

*MrsMM24*, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife during this time. :hugs: I wish you all the best in the upcoming months!

To our sick ladies, *Tigger*, *AmandaD*, *Geogem*, *Tiger *- :hugs: Hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon!

Welcome to our new additions, like *Button*, *Dodger*, *Jellybean*, *MrsNormie *&#8211; congrats!

Congrats on your prune, *Jokerette*!

Congrats on your olive *Tigger*! I don&#8217;t like olives so no cravings for any olives this go around. ;)

*Junebugs*, week 11 has been pretty wonderful for me! haha. No sickness, no complaints. I was still pretty tired last week but when it&#8217;s 105 outside, it&#8217;s pretty difficult not to fatigue easily, pregnancy or not! So really, week 11 was the best thus far! Hoping 12 is a good one too! ;D Congrats on hitting the big 1-2! :dance: And you have an u/s today &#8211; eeee jealous! Though mine&#8217;s in a few days but ugh, impatience. Can&#8217;t wait to hear about it!

*Redpop *has her scan today too! Eeee. All my almost-twins are making me envious!!!!  <3

Oh man *Sparklez *&#8211; BIG BABIES! FX for you that you&#8217;ll get a bit of a break on that&#8230;

*Kelly*, welcome to being a lime baby! :D

Congrats on everything going well, *Suzzle*!

Good luck on the upcoming scan *BabyA*! Can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it, and have fun telling the family! SO MUCH FUN! :D

*Honey*, that was wonderful &#8211; tears to my eyes. Congrats! I hope the doctor lets me record the Doppler tomorrow. I want to be able to listen non-stop&#8230; 

Which speaking of, I ordered a Sonoline off ebay this weekend &#8211; praying it comes soon! I was telling hubby about them, before I said I bought it, and he said it sounded weird and neurotic. :( So um, I didn&#8217;t inform him that I bought one, yet. Sheesh. Rain on my parade, jerk! He&#8217;ll think it&#8217;s cool when we hear it whenever we want. Or he better, anyway, because I can&#8217;t return it and I got it for a steal! xD

Holy crap, did I get everyone? I hope so. Phew! Now I&#8217;m ready for a nap! :happydance:


----------



## suzzle

KellyC75 said:


> MrsNormie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> can i join?? I am due 1st Feb :) with 1 baba!!! :) xxx
> 
> :wave: Welcome :flower:Click to expand...

Welcome :flower:


----------



## amandad192

swanxxsong said:


> Okay, so Im a few days behind but Im catching up best that I can. Please, if I missed you, dont be upset  I apologize sincerely. My brains a wee bit slow but Im attempting to not forget anyone. ^_^
> 
> *MrsMM24*, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife during this time. :hugs: I wish you all the best in the upcoming months!
> 
> To our sick ladies, *Tigger*, *AmandaD*, *Geogem*, *Tiger *- :hugs: Hope youre feeling better soon!
> 
> Welcome to our new additions, like *Button*, *Dodger*, *Jellybean*, *MrsNormie * congrats!
> 
> Congrats on your prune, *Jokerette*!
> 
> Congrats on your olive *Tigger*! I dont like olives so no cravings for any olives this go around. ;)
> 
> *Junebugs*, week 11 has been pretty wonderful for me! haha. No sickness, no complaints. I was still pretty tired last week but when its 105 outside, its pretty difficult not to fatigue easily, pregnancy or not! So really, week 11 was the best thus far! Hoping 12 is a good one too! ;D Congrats on hitting the big 1-2! :dance: And you have an u/s today  eeee jealous! Though mines in a few days but ugh, impatience. Cant wait to hear about it!
> 
> *Redpop *has her scan today too! Eeee. All my almost-twins are making me envious!!!!  <3
> 
> Oh man *Sparklez * BIG BABIES! FX for you that youll get a bit of a break on that
> 
> *Kelly*, welcome to being a lime baby! :D
> 
> Congrats on everything going well, *Suzzle*!
> 
> Good luck on the upcoming scan *BabyA*! Cant wait to hear all about it, and have fun telling the family! SO MUCH FUN! :D
> 
> *Honey*, that was wonderful  tears to my eyes. Congrats! I hope the doctor lets me record the Doppler tomorrow. I want to be able to listen non-stop
> 
> Which speaking of, I ordered a Sonoline off ebay this weekend  praying it comes soon! I was telling hubby about them, before I said I bought it, and he said it sounded weird and neurotic. :( So um, I didnt inform him that I bought one, yet. Sheesh. Rain on my parade, jerk! Hell think its cool when we hear it whenever we want. Or he better, anyway, because I cant return it and I got it for a steal! xD
> 
> Holy crap, did I get everyone? I hope so. Phew! Now Im ready for a nap! :happydance:

Well that took me a while to read through lol
It's amazing how you and Kelly keep up and reply to everyone.:flower:
Too much time:coffee: lol

Today I'm a very busy housewife trying to catch up.:laundry::iron::dishes:

I'm impatiently waiting for mr. delivery man to turn up with my new phone. It's only a cheap one but I'm on contract and recently dropped my phone in the toilet and have been having hell with my phone since. So I really need a new one!!
I'm off to my mum's tomorrow for the night and I really can't wait!:happydance:
I haven't seen her since around Liam's birthday. My step-dad had a major operation back in february and has been out of work since so they are really struggling with money (He had a metal plate and screws put into his back because there was something wrong with one or two of the disks...he's a builder so NEEDS to recover fully before he goes back to work or he'll do more damage)
We've been struggling with money and I fell out with my taxi driver(my dad) for a little while so I've been unable to get to my mums.

When she see's Liam it's going to be like she's meeting him all over again. He's changed so much in the last 6 months. He was a baby but is now a toddler. A stroppy tantrumming toddler.

Summer holidays for the kids here (don't know if it's the same elsewhere?) and I'm not gna like it. 6 weeks of soft play being double the price and really packed..so we won't be going. Stay and Play is term-time only..so we can't go. Only option I have to take him to is the drop-in which I really don't like. Can't wait until september!!! Can take Liam out more AND will be closer to baby no. 2 being here. I should have a LITTLE bump by then too!!


----------



## suzzle

KellyC75 said:


> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: I have a scan countdown ticker :yipee:
> 
> Oooooooh, where did you get that???Click to expand...
> 
> Click on it & it should take you to the site, where you can make your own :comp::winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks, pretty obvious really!!! lol, i'll blame baby brain for that one :-/


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Okay, so Im a few days behind but Im catching up best that I can. Please, if I missed you, dont be upset  I apologize sincerely. My brains a wee bit slow but Im attempting to not forget anyone. ^_^
> 
> *MrsMM24*, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife during this time. :hugs: I wish you all the best in the upcoming months!
> 
> To our sick ladies, *Tigger*, *AmandaD*, *Geogem*, *Tiger *- :hugs: Hope youre feeling better soon!
> 
> Welcome to our new additions, like *Button*, *Dodger*, *Jellybean*, *MrsNormie * congrats!
> 
> Congrats on your prune, *Jokerette*!
> 
> Congrats on your olive *Tigger*! I dont like olives so no cravings for any olives this go around. ;)
> 
> *Junebugs*, week 11 has been pretty wonderful for me! haha. No sickness, no complaints. I was still pretty tired last week but when its 105 outside, its pretty difficult not to fatigue easily, pregnancy or not! So really, week 11 was the best thus far! Hoping 12 is a good one too! ;D Congrats on hitting the big 1-2! :dance: And you have an u/s today  eeee jealous! Though mines in a few days but ugh, impatience. Cant wait to hear about it!
> 
> *Redpop *has her scan today too! Eeee. All my almost-twins are making me envious!!!!  <3
> 
> Oh man *Sparklez * BIG BABIES! FX for you that youll get a bit of a break on that
> 
> *Kelly*, welcome to being a lime baby! :D
> 
> Congrats on everything going well, *Suzzle*!
> 
> Good luck on the upcoming scan *BabyA*! Cant wait to hear all about it, and have fun telling the family! SO MUCH FUN! :D
> 
> *Honey*, that was wonderful  tears to my eyes. Congrats! I hope the doctor lets me record the Doppler tomorrow. I want to be able to listen non-stop
> 
> Which speaking of, I ordered a Sonoline off ebay this weekend  praying it comes soon! I was telling hubby about them, before I said I bought it, and he said it sounded weird and neurotic. :( So um, I didnt inform him that I bought one, yet. Sheesh. Rain on my parade, jerk! Hell think its cool when we hear it whenever we want. Or he better, anyway, because I cant return it and I got it for a steal! xD
> 
> Holy crap, did I get everyone? I hope so. Phew! Now Im ready for a nap! :happydance:

Thanks hun!!! It seems like alot of us are feeling really good in the 11th week. I spoke to soon thou because since yesterday afternoon i can't hold anything down and i am so nauseous!!! Well it was nice while it lasted i guess!!! lol


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic said:


> redpop said:
> 
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning and I can't wait. Anyone else have their 12 week scan this week?
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeeee. Mine is on Friday and I can't wait. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep until then.
> 
> And Friday evening is when we announce it to the family. For now it's just our parents that know so I'm really excited to tell my brother and SIL :happydance:Click to expand...

12 week scan on Thursday...very excited! last time, we really couldnt see much...hoping for more action this time. :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha *Amanda*, I totally understand. It is tedious when I&#8217;m behind by like, ten pages and I&#8217;m always afraid I&#8217;ll offend someone by skipping something. Pregnancy brain! But I also have the whole nosy mentality of, &#8220;Oh snap what if I missed something important like scan pics?!&#8221; Ahem. Living vicariously. ;D So I stalk diligently. Ugh, I have so much cleaning to do at home&#8230; and I&#8217;m stuck at work. >.< I&#8217;m looking forward to being home with LO so hopefully I can catch up on these things faster than I currently do!

*Junebugssss *you get to go for your scan soon! And I think Red is at hers now?! EEEE.

*KBKB*, we are scan twins!! What time is yours on Thursday? Mine&#8217;s at 7:30 am! >.< (I live in the US, though, so for all the UK girls it&#8217;s probably afternoon for them? LOL) I&#8217;m so excited :dance: except for the early factor, because I need to get up an hour earlier than usual. But I shouldn&#8217;t complain. It&#8217;s all for a great reason!


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to all of the new ladies! 
Congrats to the ladies that have scans this week! I cannot wait until the 3rd, I will get to go for a regular MW appt.... that means heartbeat!! <3


----------



## amandad192

swanxxsong said:


> Haha *Amanda*, I totally understand. It is tedious when Im behind by like, ten pages and Im always afraid Ill offend someone by skipping something. Pregnancy brain! But I also have the whole nosy mentality of, Oh snap what if I missed something important like scan pics?! Ahem. Living vicariously. ;D So I stalk diligently. Ugh, I have so much cleaning to do at home and Im stuck at work. >.< Im looking forward to being home with LO so hopefully I can catch up on these things faster than I currently do!

HAHAHA:haha: This is your first baby right? Housework with a baby?? No chance. Then they become clingly toddlers who are dangerous when unsupervised so you can't even go to the loo alone.
I have about 3 days housework to catch up on because when I'm not puking or laying down with stomachache or a headache I'm playing with Liam to make up for the time I don't feel up to playing with him.
Can't wait to get back to being "me" again and doing loads of housework in the evening.
I usually do most things after Liam goes to bed but 1st tri has had me so exhausted that once Liam is in bed...I'm curled up on the sofa with crap TV.
OH is helping as much aspossible but he's behind on hsi coursework so has had to spend the past few days catching up.

Anyway can't type too long..just resting my hands from the soapy water or they'll go dry and itchey.


----------



## swanxxsong

ROFL! Yup, it's my first - that obvious, eh? :haha: I keep dreaming of a clean house, even if it won't be happening. I'm going to try my darndest! xD We'll check in with me in a year, see how _that_ is going!

QUESTION for all you ladies! Anyone get sore hips after sitting too long? I first noticed in the car, after 2 hours to my in-laws, my hips were aching, throbbing. It was awful. Now I'm at work and my hips are aching again. And the thing is, I can't _not_ sit at work, I am an admin. at the front desk. And the _only_ admin. at that, so I can't even work in the back for awhile and just leave things unattended. Anyone else experiencing this? It isn't sharp pain, just dull aches, but really, really annoying! I'm not even showing much, or very far along... so I kind of dread what I might feel in another few months!


----------



## swanxxsong

PS - I just noticed you're a peach now *Amanda*. Congrats!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> I am so behind since I didn't get to read up this weekend! Going to catch up now.
> 
> Crazy weekend for me, and crazy week too! Today's a quiet day, tomorrow I have OBG appointment #2 and it'll be heartbeat time! :D :D :D Then we're going to a minor league baseball game in the evening. Insanity! Wednesday is another day of nothing, Thursday at 7:30 they're doing bloods and my second scan. :D :D :D :dance: I'm so freaking excited, this week is finally here! And I'm scared too, of course, but trying to be positive! :D
> 
> Gonna catch up on everyone else on the previous pages now, since I'm a few days behind. haha. <3 Gotta see what all my Valentines are up toooooo.

What a brill week ahead for you :yipee: & your a plum tommorow! :haha:


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> Haha *Amanda*, I totally understand. It is tedious when Im behind by like, ten pages and Im always afraid Ill offend someone by skipping something. Pregnancy brain! But I also have the whole nosy mentality of, Oh snap what if I missed something important like scan pics?! Ahem. Living vicariously. ;D So I stalk diligently. Ugh, I have so much cleaning to do at home and Im stuck at work. >.< Im looking forward to being home with LO so hopefully I can catch up on these things faster than I currently do!
> 
> *Junebugssss *you get to go for your scan soon! And I think Red is at hers now?! EEEE.
> 
> *KBKB*, we are scan twins!! What time is yours on Thursday? Mines at 7:30 am! >.< (I live in the US, though, so for all the UK girls its probably afternoon for them? LOL) Im so excited :dance: except for the early factor, because I need to get up an hour earlier than usual. But I shouldnt complain. Its all for a great reason!


:wave: scan twin! it is for a great reason, of course....I think I will start telling everyone if all goes well -will be a huge relief, right???:happydance: Mine's 11 am, kind of sucks would've loved an earlier scan


----------



## swanxxsong

Definitely a huge relief! I'm pretty excited for Thursday to just come already! :haha: 

Well and it'd be super awesome if my hips would stop hurting. Yikes! lol.


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> Definitely a huge relief! I'm pretty excited for Thursday to just come already! :haha:
> 
> Well and it'd be super awesome if my hips would stop hurting. Yikes! lol.

 sorry to hear that hon....I am super burpy. :blush: ...its soooo frustrating. :brat: made me almost puke on 2 occasions....Nobody warned you about this huh :haha: :hissy:!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Haha *Amanda*, I totally understand. It is tedious when Im behind by like, ten pages and Im always afraid Ill offend someone by skipping something. Pregnancy brain! But I also have the whole nosy mentality of, Oh snap what if I missed something important like scan pics?! Ahem. Living vicariously. ;D So I stalk diligently. Ugh, I have so much cleaning to do at home and Im stuck at work. >.< Im looking forward to being home with LO so hopefully I can catch up on these things faster than I currently do!
> 
> *Junebugssss *you get to go for your scan soon! And I think Red is at hers now?! EEEE.
> 
> *KBKB*, we are scan twins!! What time is yours on Thursday? Mines at 7:30 am! >.< (I live in the US, though, so for all the UK girls its probably afternoon for them? LOL) Im so excited :dance: except for the early factor, because I need to get up an hour earlier than usual. But I shouldnt complain. Its all for a great reason!

OMG!!!!! I can't even hold in my excitement!! I feel like a 2 year old right now waiting for my birthday party to start!! LOL.. i can't wait to hear how Red's scan went!

BTW... as for the hip pain i get it all the time aswell. The longer i sit the worse it is.


----------



## ellitigg

Urghhhhh I'm feeling PANTS this week. I'm so tired, I feel sick, I'm constipated (sorry TMI)... My DH thinks it's funny when I go to bed at 8.30. hopefully illget some energy back sooooon.

Sorry to hear there have been losses and hope to see you back here soon. :hugs:

Welcome! To all the new folks.

I'm now counting down days till scan (8) and can't wait to see if my bean is ok. I think DH will really believe it's happening then!


----------



## redpop

Just came back from 12 week scan--unbelievable. There's an actual little person inside me! Baby wouldn't show its face very much but what a little cutie. Husband has scan photos but will post one as soon as I get a chance. For now, all I can say is WOW WOW WOW!


----------



## becstar

Aw... That's lovely!

It's my 13 week scan on Wednesday at 9.20am. I can't wait! 

My little girl is being gorgeous... Keeps trying my Doppler and saying 'baby, mummy' so I have to use it or pretend to. Sometimes she rubs her tummy with something like a blusher pot or even the Doppler itself, too. and she keeps liftin her top to show her little belly and saying 'me baby, my baby, mummy'. Too cute!


----------



## redpop

becstar said:


> Aw... That's lovely!
> 
> It's my 13 week scan on Wednesday at 9.20am. I can't wait!
> 
> My little girl is being gorgeous... Keeps trying my Doppler and saying 'baby, mummy' so I have to use it or pretend to. Sometimes she rubs her tummy with something like a blusher pot or even the Doppler itself, too. and she keeps liftin her top to show her little belly and saying 'me baby, my baby, mummy'. Too cute!

Your little Ilana is beautiful. It must be so much fun to already have one when you're expecting your second. You know you've done it well before so you have the confidence to do it again. I can't wait for that.


----------



## MrsMM24

:flower: I wanted to personally thank each and every one of you for your well wishes, thoughts, and prayers during this time. I will carry them with me to TTC and hopefully you will all see me in the First Trimester Threads soon as you make your way to 2nd Trimester!

:hugs: and Thanks AMANDA, JUNEBUGS, BECSTAR, SPARKLEZ, TEQUIERO, DIANA, KELLY, GEOGEM, MRSRAGGLE, ENGINEERGIRL, TIGER, and SWAN!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy remaining 7 mos! Forehead kisses to all of your little "Love" and Leap Year babies! It has been a pleasure.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw MrsM :hugs: I will be watching out for you in the first trimester threads! :D <3

REDPOP AHHHHH! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see pics! and Junebugs so soon!!!!!!!! Today needs to move faster!

I'm dumb, what does it mean to feel PANTS? :) I'm learning the lingo slowly!


----------



## geogem

MrsMM24 said:


> :flower: I wanted to personally thank each and every one of you for your well wishes, thoughts, and prayers during this time. I will carry them with me to TTC and hopefully you will all see me in the First Trimester Threads soon as you make your way to 2nd Trimester!
> 
> :hugs: and Thanks AMANDA, JUNEBUGS, BECSTAR, SPARKLEZ, TEQUIERO, DIANA, KELLY, GEOGEM, MRSRAGGLE, ENGINEERGIRL, TIGER, and SWAN!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy remaining 7 mos! Forehead kisses to all of your little "Love" and Leap Year babies! It has been a pleasure.

you will be missed, hugs to you and your OH, hope she is giving you plenty of hugs. xx


----------



## geogem

Wow, what a weekend! well, we gave in and finally told people this weekend! told all of the kids, my sister and her OH, I have told my work ( who reacted better than I thought!) So I think tomorrow will bring the official Facebook announcement! I cant wait anymore! 

getting excited now I've got my scan booked. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, my sicky feeling has gotten a little better today. x


----------



## Guppy051708

*Mrsraggle* - please mark me down for team :yellow: on the front page. :) we have decided to keep this LO a surprise :D


----------



## mrsraggle

*MrsNormie *, welcome and congratulations!
*suzzle*, I've changed your date now.
*Guppy051708 *- welcome to team yellow!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much! :flower:
Are we a two man team for now? Lol idontsee :yellow: for anyone else.


----------



## KellyC75

Good night Girls! :sleep:


----------



## babyclements

We will also be team :yellow: 
Gonna be hard but will be buying lots of orange, yellow, green and cream! 
We have started shopping too! I officially broke and bought a few things friday - mainly onsies and a few baby clothes, cute blankets and towels :D 
Not going to buy much more till after the baby shower till we know what we need to get/not. 
Plus limited in buying clothes, just lots of onsies :D 

I am planning on having a couple of shopping carts from my favorate sites/stores ready to go with boys clothes and another with girls clothes - so when hubby gets a chance to get online (ASAP!!- will be one of his jobs to do if/when he goes home before me after the birth) so once baby is born and we know pink/blue he can order the clothes with Express shipping so we will have them within a couple of days of getting back from the hospital :)

How is everyone doing today?? MS still bothering you all?
I am doing ok other than being exhausted, but MS is gone :D :D :D Boobs still sore/tender. Looking forward to a good nights sleep. 

Take care of yourselves :D XX


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome to :yellow: *babyclements*!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey lovely ladies! How is everyone tonight?

Just quickly checking in...believe it or not I've just read about six pages, came to reply and forgot EVERYTHING I was gonna comment on.

I wanna be a fruitttttt! I really shouldn't put much else in my siggy though. So I've decided I am a multitude of fruits *takes high horse* hmmm :)

I am so tired. Hence the reason I am warbling shite. Just been updating my journal so thought I'd come on and update here before I go and tidy up then head for bed. Off work now till Saturday, thank heavens. Nice relaxing week with Summer :) A week just over till my scan! Cannot wait!


----------



## TheRealMe

Good Afternoon!!!!

Wow I finally caught up. I am really sorry for those of you who have experienced losses. You are in my thoughts and I hope you join the 1st tri board soon. :hugs:

I really enjoyed going through everyone's scans and congratulations to those of you who have passes the dreaded 12 week mark:headspin:!!! I am super jealous! :growlmad::hissy:

As for me....I am still experiencing nausea in the evenings :( We went away for the weekend to LA and finally got some vitamin D :) I am from Seattle and have been deprived of the sun! I am now back and looking forward to my appointment with the midwife on Friday.


----------



## TheRealMe

kbkb said:


> Goldeen said:
> 
> 
> *February 19th, 2012 future bebz checking in*! :crib:
> 
> I can't believe there is going to be a baby in this house in the next 7 months. :winkwink: and it's _mine_ (!!) dang!
> 
> Grats my fellow February Mums! And happy birthday to any February mums having a wonderful birthday surprise! [02/07 is my birthday! :happydance:]
> 
> Feb 19 is my birthday and Feb 7 my anniversary!! Baby due date is Feb 8 but i do hope baby waits for my bday or comes on the anniv...I guess same boat as you! YayyyyyyyyyyyClick to expand...

thats great my birthday is Feb 2nd and I am due on the 16th!


----------



## TeQuiero

I am going to be :yellow: as well! DH is convinced that it is a girl!

As for hip pain, I do not really have hip pain, but more lower back pain CONSTANTLY! I do often have aches and pains in my uterus, you would think I would be used to it by now, but it is still painful! DH doesn't understand why I am so tired and sore all of the time, I just wish that he would realize that it each pregnancy is different... I wish that I could give him (and my house) the attention that they so desperately need, but it is just so hard when you have absolutely no energy. :wacko:

I cannot wait to see all of the new pics from US!


----------



## Junebugs

Just got back from my scan!!! i have a smile from ear to ear! SOOOO CUTE, s/he even had hiccups! I couldn't believe it, i could have just watched it all day long. I will try to take some pictures of the scan soon so i can post it up.


----------



## Junebugs

MrsMM24 said:


> :flower: I wanted to personally thank each and every one of you for your well wishes, thoughts, and prayers during this time. I will carry them with me to TTC and hopefully you will all see me in the First Trimester Threads soon as you make your way to 2nd Trimester!
> 
> :hugs: and Thanks AMANDA, JUNEBUGS, BECSTAR, SPARKLEZ, TEQUIERO, DIANA, KELLY, GEOGEM, MRSRAGGLE, ENGINEERGIRL, TIGER, and SWAN!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy remaining 7 mos! Forehead kisses to all of your little "Love" and Leap Year babies! It has been a pleasure.

I know we will be seeing you again so hun... big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

redpop said:


> Just came back from 12 week scan--unbelievable. There's an actual little person inside me! Baby wouldn't show its face very much but what a little cutie. Husband has scan photos but will post one as soon as I get a chance. For now, all I can say is WOW WOW WOW!


YAY!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Which speaking of, I ordered a Sonoline off ebay this weekend  praying it comes soon! I was telling hubby about them, before I said I bought it, and he said it sounded weird and neurotic. :( So um, I didnt inform him that I bought one, yet. Sheesh. Rain on my parade, jerk! Hell think its cool when we hear it whenever we want. Or he better, anyway, because I cant return it and I got it for a steal! xD

Your hubby will LOVE it when he hears the little heartbeat!! :)



amandad192 said:


> Today I'm a very busy housewife trying to catch up.:laundry::iron::dishes:

I love the little icons... im with you, i want my house to be clean clean clean, but i guess that will change when we are pregnant with baby#2... we can dream for now right? :)



redpop said:


> Just came back from 12 week scan--unbelievable. There's an actual little person inside me! Baby wouldn't show its face very much but what a little cutie. Husband has scan photos but will post one as soon as I get a chance. For now, all I can say is WOW WOW WOW!

I cant wait to see it!!!!!! :) :happydance:

-----------------
I have been feeling so good today... almost TOO good, i keep thinking, this is okay, enjoy it! But its also kind of scary to feel so good! Maybe this is what the 2nd trimester is like!? Only 9 days til my scan! :) yay


----------



## tiggertea

yay for scans!
welcome newbies!
:hugs: to all that need them.

I am :sick:.


----------



## KjConard

Congrats to everyone who had a scan today!!! How exciting! I can't wait to see all the cute scan pics! I love looking at them!


----------



## sparklez

Hi to everyone new, seems like this group is going to be huge!

Love to you and DW Mrs MM, let us know how it goes in August, we're all routing for you xx

Can't believe how fast this thread moves when you are away for a day! Love catching up though even if it does take ages.



swanxxsong said:


> Well and it'd be super awesome if my hips would stop hurting. Yikes! lol.

I was having a lot of hip pain but have done some antenatal yoga (bought some cards off amazon) and it's totally gone now, I think it's coz it's my first, my hips were readjusting to new position, think the yoga helped them get to where they were trying to go! Also feeling pants means feeling rubbish as pants are underwear here :winkwink:



Natasha2605 said:


> I wanna be a fruitttttt! I really shouldn't put much else in my siggy though. So I've decided I am a multitude of fruits *takes high horse* hmmm :)

congrats on being a fruit salald then :haha:



Guppy051708 said:


> Is anyone cloth diapering??? I found a GREAT deal!!!!

Yes we are but so far just been trolling ebay and natural mamas for bargains!! think the choices are different here in the uk? we're going for tots bots bamboozle stretchies and motherease wraps. I love your picture by the way!! Also trying slings ordered first one yesterday can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## sparklez

Congrats on limehood Kelly (not clever enough to make that go green!) you're now welcome to peaches as tomorrow I'll be a lemon,:happydance: lol not so appetising


----------



## tiggertea

We used cloth on Abbie.... my advice is try lots of options before sinking a lot of money into just one system. What seems like an excellent deal could end up being completely the wrong fit for your baby and so a big waste in the long run. 

You could try pre-loved bargains from here or cloth nappy tree to begin with too... see what works!


----------



## Guppy051708

We are currently using a little of everything. It's mostly fuzzi buns one size. We found the largest savings doing the one size diapers. Those are nice bc they not only have the rise adjustment but they also have an adjustment for the legs and the waist, so it makes a very nice fit, and if it leaks it just means you have to readjust bc if they are set correctly then they won't leak. 

We do use some old school prefolds and covers, but not usually.
I bought some of this cute pattern "eBay cheepies". They are so adorable (one size for those too) but we don't use those at night bc they leak, but for the day time they are fine and you can buy them for $5! Which is the best deal ever!!!

I hear BumGenus 4.0 are the best out there for overnights, but I also hear bad stuff about the Velcro tabs getting messed up in the wash. We just bought some Happy 
Heinys one size diaper. They use Velcro but it has an aplix which makes for an even nicer fit and they put safety guards on the Velcro so it doesn't get messed up in the wash. I sent sooooo many hours reading about diapers and that's what I've concluded :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

We will not be team yellow, because hub and I are way too impatient. LOL I admire all of you who can resist!

Thanks for the tip Spark! I have a yoga DVD on its way so hopefully that'll help! :D

YAY for good scans for our two ladies today. PICTURESSSSS. :haha: Clearly I'm so patient. ;D


----------



## Junebugs

Alright here's the pictures.... guess are welcome :)

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/033.jpg
https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/027.jpg
https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/023.jpg
https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/020.jpg


----------



## tiger

what a beautiful scan !!! 
i dont get another one until my 20 weeks because i had one at 8 weeks :( but..... ive booked a private 3D scan for when im 16 weeks :dance: i cant wait, i had a 3D with jesse too, but i was 27 weeks and it was amazing ! he looked exactly the way the photos looked when he was born ! i was so stunned. 
anyway i had THE most realistic dream last night. i had a dream that i had my bub and it was a girl !!! ( just so every one knows, i will love my baby no matter if its a boy or girl, it doesnt matter, but since this will be our last bub because i cant do this hyperemesis thing again, we would like a girl, which is highly unlikely as there are NO girls in DH's family lol). anyway, she was 8lb 11oz (jesse was 9lb at 42 weeks), and she was 53cm long and perfect :cloud9: we named her holly :cloud9: i cant wait to find out what we are having :dance: i would love a girl, but would love a boy too, because i think boys will be much easier to handle when older lol !!! 
anyway im rambling. its 9am here at the moment and i was so ill that last night i told jonno he had to look after jesse for me and i was asleep by 730 :wacko:


----------



## Tobaira

ooh I love your scans Junebugs! My little limes were scanned today and everything is just perfect, got to hear the heartbeats and watch baby B dance on baby A a bit. They did a brief look with the 3D one as well and gave me a picture.. It's almost sunken in that I'm going to be a mommy!!!
 



Attached Files:







twins 11 wks pic1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 15









twins 11 wks 3d.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Guppy051708

i love everyones scan pictures!! :cloud9:

tiger, be careful getting your 3D done at 16 weeks. We went at 17 weeks with isaiah and he was just all skin and bones, and basically looked like an alien haha. I mean, of course we loved seeing him, but i wished we would have waited at least until 24 weeks. They change a lot and that early on they are basically just bones. Just a warning ;)

Oh and i think someone mentioned about carriers....we have tried pretty much every carrier out there and here are my tops. For when they are wee little, the Moby Wrap, is the best-hands down. Once they get to be about 15-18lbs the Ergo was THE BEST. It was the only one that didn't hurt me because the weight is evenlly distrubted. We tried a ton others. Eventually they start hurting-the crotch carriers, after about 12lbs your shoulders WILL hurt.


----------



## Junebugs

Tobaira said:


> ooh I love your scans Junebugs! My little limes were scanned today and everything is just perfect, got to hear the heartbeats and watch baby B dance on baby A a bit. They did a brief look with the 3D one as well and gave me a picture.. It's almost sunken in that I'm going to be a mommy!!!

So cute!! i love twin scans.


----------



## Jokerette

Tobaira and Junebugs- the scans are so great!!!!!! I love looking at them! :) :) you must feel amazing!! Congrats!

Tiger- I was going to say the sane thing about the 3D scans, I heard they're best a little further along because they look more baby like. But that bring said I'd probably book one too because there is no way I could wait until 20weeks for another ultrasound if I were you! You must be very excited and counting down the weeks :)


----------



## Jokerette

*Ladies this might be redundant, but since we've been here a couple months now and this thread is several hundred pages long I feel like I know you all, but I forget some of the details and intros we did at the beginning. Anyway we could have a refresher introduction now that we've been together for a while? I'll start!*

Name: Jokerette (Amy)
Due date: Feb 19
Age: 28
Location: near Boston , USA
SO details: husband of 4 years, we've been together for 12 years
Other children: none
Profession: elementary school teacher
Other fun facts:


----------



## tiger

guppy, jokerette - maybe you guys are right :( the one we had at 27 weeks was amazing but we wanted to find out the sex earlier than 20 weeks :( and it seems so far away :(
Name: Tiger (Kristyn)
Due date: Feb 22
Age: 20
Location: Australia
SO details: Husband of 10months, been together nearly 5 years (we met when i was 15 lol. hes 4 years older than me)
Other children: 1 , jesse, 16 months (kind of sounds odd saying im only 20 but expecting my 2nd!)
Profession: SAHM 
Other fun facts:
I LOVE showers,it is the only 'me' time i get these days as we moved away from all of my friends, so i love to lie in the shower and relax and not have to worry about my toddler for a bit lol.
I love fishing.


----------



## redpop

Junebugs said:


> Alright here's the pictures.... guess are welcome :)
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/033.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/027.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/023.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/020.jpg

FANTASTIC SCAN. Hope to post mine tonight!


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> I LOVE showers,it is the only 'me' time i get these days as we moved away from all of my friends, so i love to lie in the shower and relax and not have to worry about my toddler for a bit lol.
> I love fishing.

 just wanted to say ME TOO! sometimes I take 2 in the same day just to stand on the hotwater :)


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> guppy, jokerette - maybe you guys are right :( the one we had at 27 weeks was amazing but we wanted to find out the sex earlier than 20 weeks :( and it seems so far away :(

Aww hun, i think if you are okay with it and you want to know ahead of time, i say go for it! Thats exactly why we went with DS. My 20 week scan wasn't until 22 weeks and we were relocating and i wanted the baby shower before we moved 10 hrs away, so thats why we had a 3D done. the tech couldnt do too much in 3D just because its hard with a baby at that stage BUT i say if you want to know then go for it hun :D I still loved our experience. The only thing i wished is that i would have had another when i was like 28 weeks just so i knew his facial features and stuff, but i dont regret going :hugs:


Name: Stephanie
Due date: Feb 22
Age: 23
Location: Coastal New Hampshire, USA (hour and a half from Boston, Mass ;))
SO details: Husband for 3.5 years. high School sweethearts :wedding: together for 7 years.
Other children: one angel and one DS (Isaiah-10 months)
Profession: SAHM but prior i have had a job in Rehab with drugs and alocohol also, i worked rehabilitating children with disabilities, specifically Autism, PDD-NOS
Other fun facts: I am a birth doula, a child birth educator, and i have degree from Penn State in Rehabilitation & Human Services as well as Psychology :) I love to learn....hate tests though :dohh:


----------



## Junebugs

Name: Camille (Junebugs)
Due date: Feb 5th
Age: 27
Location: Toronto, Ontario Canada
SO details: husband of 1 year. Been together 5 years
Other children: none
Profession: Veterinary Nurse
Other fun facts: My husband and i met over our love for Motorcycles. He is a prof. stunter, i.e. does wheelies and FMX not a stunt man( but only does side jobs on the weekends). I have just recently put my motorcycle aside for us to have a family. Sad but TOTALLY worth it!!!!


----------



## tiger

junebugs - my uncle was a stunty ! in movies and at theme parks etc but he died 15 years ago. 
and my family are also into bike ! my mum n dad ride harleys :D i grew up going on rides etc


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> junebugs - my uncle was a stunty ! in movies and at theme parks etc but he died 15 years ago.
> and my family are also into bike ! my mum n dad ride harleys :D i grew up going on rides etc

That's awesome! Did you ever learn how to ride? I have a sports bike, track bike and dirt bike but i love harleys also.


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, don't feel bad about being on #2 at 20, I am on #3 at 21!

Name: Desiree (TeQuiero)
Due date: Feb 10
Age: 21
Location: Myrtle Beach, SC, USA
SO details: Husband of 3 1/2 yrs, together for 4 (married after 7 months of dating)
Other children: Grant (5, had at 15, almost 16 his father left when he was 4 MO) Tony (2, with DH)
Profession: SAHM going to online college for billing and coding
Other fun facts: If it wasn't for my best friend locking me in DH's room when we first started dating I would not be married to him today, and he said ILY before me (only because the same day I told my best friend I wanted to say it and she said I would scare him) :haha: I love to bake with my SIL, and we had to bake 200 cupcakes (in 5 flavors) for my moms wedding in April... but we were told that ours were better than a lady who is paid to make cupcakes for a living! :happydance: yay for us


----------



## swanxxsong

Great scan pics ladies!!!

I'm doing this from my phone so let's see how it goes. ;)

Name: swanxxsong (Vicky)
Due date: Feb 7
Age: 25
Location: near Philadelphia, PA, USA
SO details: we have been together for almost 9 years, married for almost 3. We got married on the anniversary of our first date, actually. :) 
Other children: we have a furbaby - a rat terrier named Shannon
Profession: I work as an admin, yay economy, but my degree is in PR
Other fun facts: I love to horseback ride, read and take pictures. I feel like I'm getting too old too fast. That's not really fun though. ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

I love photography!!,


----------



## lilrojo

Name: lilrojo (logan)
Due date: Feb 29th
Age: 24 (almost 25, Aug 12th)
Location: MN-tiny town nobody will know of.. :)
SO details: Married almost 4 years..in relationship for 6 years
Other children: dd turns 2 on sunday (McKenna)
Profession: SAHM
Other fun facts: I got pregnant with this peanut directly after miscarrying in may at 5 weeks.. I love being a sahm to my dd..


----------



## tiger

Junebugs said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> junebugs - my uncle was a stunty ! in movies and at theme parks etc but he died 15 years ago.
> and my family are also into bike ! my mum n dad ride harleys :D i grew up going on rides etc
> 
> That's awesome! Did you ever learn how to ride? I have a sports bike, track bike and dirt bike but i love harleys also.Click to expand...

i would have learnt to ride earlier but after i fell pregnant with jesse i kind of forgot about it tbh :haha: my sister rides a ninja though (hoping you know what that is) and my mum also has a triumph. 
writing that down, it sounds like my mum n dad are rich, but they arent :haha:


----------



## kbkb

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks so much! :flower:
> Are we a two man team for now? Lol idontsee :yellow: for anyone else.

Team yellow as well
Mrsraggle- Could you move date to Feb 8 too please? many thanks!


----------



## kbkb

Lovely scans, Junebugs and Tobaira. You must be so proud!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Name: JohnsPrincess (Alexis or Lexi)
Due date: Feb 9
Age: 32
Location: Little Rock, AR (home is Tampa, Fl...but Dh is in the Army)
SO details: husband of 6 years, we've been together for 8 years
Other children: 3 stepsons. They are 16, 17, and 18!
Profession: I'm an Air Force Reservist but I only have to do that once a year for about a month and a half. The rest of the year I'm a stay at home wife, which I LOVE
Other fun facts: I Love crafts. I swear I have crafting ADD. I have my own craft room and it's stuffed to the gills with any number of different crafting stuff: crochet, cross stitch, scrapbooking, a dollhouse kit, sewing, etc etc etc. 

Please tell me I'm not the oldest one here, lol.

I see most everyone is doing well! Again, I read everything but there's no way I can comment on it all! Love the scan pictures though!!

I'm still in LA. It's okay I guess. It's hard because my husbands aunt obviously hasn't been pregnant in about 20 years and his cousins are 20 and 22 and haven't had any kids. So...they really don't get it. Plus, they Love to make jokes! And, lol, normally I'd think it was all super funny but I'm PREGNANT and my feelings are all messy, lol. So they make fun of me for feeling nauseous (which is not all day like it was before but comes and goes), they make fun of my for my back hurting, etc etc etc. And said, "Gosh, the baby is TINY now. If it's this bad now it's going to be horrible when it's bigger". *sigh* Yes, baby is small now, but that doesn't mean my body isn't going through all sorts of changes right now. Saturday we went to Disney and we got up at 7am and went to bed around 2am. All the middle time was basically spent on my feet. About halfway through the day I was Literally hobbling. My hips were Killing me, my lower back hurt so bad, my feet hurt, everything hurt. And they were upset that I was slow. :-( I love these people, but it sucks because they don't get it. I really wish that instead, I'd gone to New England with my mom, Aunt, and little sister. I didn't realize that my cousins were meeting them there. I really miss them and I know my mom would take care of me and let me rest lots. 

It's okay though. This week I don't think we'll be in the studio as much/late as we were last week so that's good. Saturday we head back to Disney, but we're staying at the Grand Californian so I can head back there whenever I get tired! 

Hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> Congrats on limehood Kelly (not clever enough to make that go green!) you're now welcome to peaches as tomorrow I'll be a lemon,:happydance: lol not so appetising


Thankyou im so pleased to be a *Lime *:yipee:

Congrats on being a *Lemon*....:wohoo:

I love these refreshing fruits :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Great idea Jokerette :thumbup:

Name: Kelly

Due date: Feb 14th

Age: 35

Location: Uk ~ Soon to be Australia!

SO details: Husband of 3 years ~ Together for 16!

Other children: 18 & 8 year old Boys & 7 month Girl

Profession: SAHM

Other fun facts: Ive been a Veggie for over 20 years :thumbup: (not sure thats a 'fun' fact, but a fact all the same!:haha:)


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> guppy, jokerette - maybe you guys are right :( the one we had at 27 weeks was amazing but we wanted to find out the sex earlier than 20 weeks :( and it seems so far away :(

I had a 16 week gender scan & the Girls are right, the LO isnt all cutesy looking, still lovely to see your LO wriggling & jumping around though, my DD was yawning too, think we were disturbing her! :haha: But the main purpose of the scan was the gender :winkwink:

I then had another 4D scan at 27 weeks, where she looked adorable :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> Please tell me I'm not the oldest one here, lol.

Nope, your not ~ I think im taking that 'prize' :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for sharing your scan pics Girls ~ :cloud9: Adorable


----------



## amandad192

Junebugs said:


> Alright here's the pictures.... guess are welcome :)
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/033.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/027.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/023.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/020.jpg

Going on nub theory I'm thinking :blue:

ETA: Argh just looked again and now thinking :pink: ....I'm not sure lol


-----------------------------------------------------------

Name: Amanda
Due date: Jan 30th
Age: 19
Location: Luton, Bedfordshire, UK
SO details: Been together since 14th Nov 08. I was almost 17 he had just turned 24. He saved me from destroying myself. I was a terrible teenager running away, having sex with strangers, getting drunk, smoking cannibis (My friends were all on much harder drugs but I refused to touch anything else.) I met my OH through my ex-step-mum. I was living 2 hours away and he came down to meet me and we stayed in a hotel. 2 weeks later I moved to live with my dad and me and OH have been inseperable since. Who knows if I would even still be alive if I hadn't met my OH when I did!!
Other children: Liam D.O.B 22/01/2010. Was 17 when we started TTC, for some reason thought I was infertile and that we would be trying for ages. Got my BFP 1st cycle off the pill.
Profession: SAHM & distance learning. Will qualify as a bookkeeper next November as long as I pass my courses. Hope to become a trainee accountant when LO2 starts school.
Other fun facts: I talk too much and it's very hard to shut me up!!


----------



## Nathyrra

Junebugs - Nub looks very girly.

Can you move me up to 13th February please? It's always nice to shave a few days off first trimester rofl.


----------



## tiggertea

Guppy051708 said:


> I bought some of this cute pattern "eBay cheepies". They are so adorable (one size for those too) but we don't use those at night bc they leak, but for the day time they are fine and you can buy them for $5! Which is the best deal ever!!!

This proves what I was saying about everyone being different... ebay cheapies gave us the best fit/least leaks. :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

Name: Tiggertea (Debz)
Due date: 26 Feb
Age: 26
Location: Dungannon, UK
SO details: Hubby almost 4 years, Together almost 7 (Married 23 Oct on 3rd Anniversary of us getting together)
Other children: 1 girl, Abbie, born March '09
Profession: Previously Retail Management, but now SAHM with 8hrs evening work.
Other fun facts: I love photography and have done some shoots for a fee. :lol: 
I make things. 
I love studying. SADDO! :haha: currently doing OU courses as a whim takes me and plan to go back to "proper" school when the kiddies are up a bit.


----------



## Natasha2605

Junebugs - GIRLLLL! I'm convinced!

Me and my monkey are sitting munching sausages for breakfast, makes a change from what we normally have hehe! Seeing as I don't typically eat till before midday!

Name: Natasha
Due date: Between Feb 10th and 20th I think
Age: 19 (nearly 20)
Location: Edinburgh, UK
SO details: been with my OH just over 2 years. Fell preggers very quickly with Summer but our life has been perfect, we never argue either which is a bonus :) He is training to be a supermarket manager so works very long hours :(
Other children: 14 month old Summer :)
Profession: Part time in a shop
Other fun facts: Hm I dunno. Random fact. I feel preg with Summer within a month of having sex with OH(unplanned) and fell preggers within 3 weeks of TTC this time round.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies

All those gorgeous scan pics are making me more impatient for mine on Friday.  Here's a little about me:

Name: Pamela
Due date: 9 Feb
Age: 31
Location: Johannesburg, South Africa
SO details: Married to the love of my life for 6 years, we're together for 14 years. We met and fell in love in my last year of school (he is 4 years older than me) and we have been inseperable since :blush:
Other children: I am expecting my first human baby but I do have 2 furry babies that I love soooooo much. I have a Siberian Husky (Bella-Blu) and a German Shepherd (Rafiki).
Profession: I work in Telecommunications
Other fun facts: I am loving being pregnant. I have wanted this since the day I got married. It's taken a while, but I have trusted in God and truly believe that this baby is His gift to us :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

So....Im pretty sure I have strep throat.....great :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

*LilRojo*, I may hit you up for advice on being a SAHM&#8230; nonstop&#8230; if that&#8217;s okay. xD I plan to stalk any SAHMs within reach and get all and any advice possible from them. 

Ahhh, that&#8217;s awesome *Kelly*! I was a vegetarian for a year&#8230; but yeah. Bacon ruined that for me. :haha: I am weak.

Ooo *Guppy*, that&#8217;s awesome! I&#8217;ve never pursued it as anything more than a hobby, but I love taking photos! I cannot wait to have a LO to photograph. What about you, ever considered it for career pursuits? And I hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon!

Appointment in two hours&#8230; praying we hear a steady, strong and healthy heartbeat from the baby! I would be lying if I didn&#8217;t admit that I&#8217;m a little nervous. :haha: Not as though that should come as a surprise, coming from my lips (er, fingertips)! >.< Hoping today will put my nerves at ease. =)


----------



## tiggertea

Had MW this morning... biggest waste of time, energy and fuel EVER. I should just have given it a skip. :lol:


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! It's so hard for me to keep up with this thread since our internet at home has been out. But now its back! Yaaay! I am loving everyone's scans. So precious! I thought my ms was gone, but it came back with a vengeance yesterday and now I can't keep any food down. It sucks. I hope everyone is doing well :)

Name: Laidee (Dee)
Due date: Feb 2 (everytime I go to the doc, my date gets pushed up by 1 day!)
Age: 28
Location: near Washington, DC
SO details: married to DH for 6 months, been together for 4 years
Other children: this is our first!
Profession: data analyst
Other fun facts: wasn't TTC but came off of my BC for 2 months b/c I didn't like the side effects. was planning on going to the doctor to try a different kind but ended up with a BFP instead. no complaints!


----------



## Finny88

Feb 18th but I hope i have my baby on the 17th ;)


----------



## babyclements

Name: BabyClements (Priscilla)
Due date: Feb 14th
Age: 26
Location: Texas, USA moved last year from Ireland
SO details: Married 3 years, met when my hubby (from Texas) was in Iraq working as a contractor and he was on R&R in Ireland, we met in a pub and dated long distance for awhile - on and off and then got back together 4 years ago, he moved to Ireland for 2 years and then we moved back to Texas to set up home and have our family :) :plane:
Other children: First baby, have two fur babies a black laba nd white terrier 
Profession:Admin - BA degree in Theology and Psycology
Other fun facts: We started to TTC May and fell pregnant the first month! :O My hubby now believes he has Superman Sperm :) :spermy: 
Oh and we are staying team :yellow:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Had MW this morning... biggest waste of time, energy and fuel EVER. I should just have given it a skip. :lol:

I know ~ I thought all my midwife appointments with DD were a complete waste of time....Especially when they were running half an hour late & then you were in there for a few minutes! :dohh:

But I suppose they just need to keep an eye on us :awww:


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> Going on nub theory I'm thinking :blue:
> 
> ETA: Argh just looked again and now thinking :pink: ....I'm not sure lol

LOL... i am the EXACT same thinking as you are right now... i though i could see a boy nub but it looks like a girl to me aswell.


----------



## TeQuiero

It is so nice to hear (ummm....read?) all of the information about you all! It is amazing how much many of us have in common!!


----------



## tiggertea

KellyC75 said:


> I know ~ I thought all my midwife appointments with DD were a complete waste of time....Especially when they were running half an hour late & then you were in there for a few minutes! :dohh:
> 
> But I suppose they just need to keep an eye on us :awww:

I wouldn't have cared if they had done SOMETHING. Was in, they dipped my urine, handed it back, told me they'd see me in 9 weeks and sent me on my merry way. 

Ah well, consultant-linked midwife tomorrow evening so she'll likely be a bit more thorough. :lol:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> I wouldn't have cared if they had done SOMETHING. Was in, they dipped my urine, handed it back, told me they'd see me in 9 weeks and sent me on my merry way.
> 
> Ah well, consultant-linked midwife tomorrow evening so she'll likely be a bit more thorough. :lol:

Yep ~ Thats pretty normal, until your a bit farther gone & then they will listen to the heartbeat too :winkwink:

Im sure with my other kids, the appointments were a bit better....Cutbacks I assume :dohh:

Good luck for tommorows app :thumbup:


----------



## Tobaira

Name: Tobi
Due date: Feb 14th
Age: 36 (looks like I have KellyC beat)
Location: Colorado, USA
SO details: Married 3 years, been together 5 
Other children: None.
Profession: Quality Assurance Analyst (i.e. I stare at spreadsheets on a computer all day)
Other fun facts: tech said she's pretty sure we're having fraternal twins, SO is an identical twin (which is not genetic) - and we have no twins on my side so apparently this is my body's way of saying "you're not getting any younger" lol!

ooh swan hope your visit goes well
sorry to hear about your strep guppy :(


----------



## KellyC75

Tobaira said:


> Age: 36 (looks like I have KellyC beat)

Congratulations ~ You may take the crown :jo::haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, so I had my appointment. Found baby's heartbeat right off the bat, huzzah!

But I posted another question here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-weeks-uterus-measures-16-a.html#post11904911

I'm trying not to be concerned, but I am, admittedly confused. wtf. lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. have my appt tom morning.. hoping all goes well.. wont do much.. just a general checkup.. should be able to make my 12 week scan appt.. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Swan- YAY on finding the HB!!! that is always the best sound in the world isn't it!! :) 

Lilrojo- I am sure everything we go well with your appt. !


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee Lilrojo, exciting!! :D

Ahhh Junebugs, yes it was amazing! Granted, I'd love to know why she thinks my uterus is so big, but nothing will shatter my excitement. 12 weeks and continuing onward! :dance: I'm finally making a baby purchase sometime this week. It's time for me to relish the moment!!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Eee Lilrojo, exciting!! :D
> 
> Ahhh Junebugs, yes it was amazing! Granted, I'd love to know why she thinks my uterus is so big, but nothing will shatter my excitement. 12 weeks and continuing onward! :dance: I'm finally making a baby purchase sometime this week. It's time for me to relish the moment!!

I have no idea why that would be? You have a scan on Thursday right? I guess you'll see then but i am sure everything is fine with the baby!! :) 

I just bough a crib and change table! I felt so weird buying it so soon but it was such a good deal i had to!!


----------



## swanxxsong

My sister said she's highly banking on her measuring wrong, since she wasn't INSIDE, just pressing on my stomach. She said take that with a grain of salt in the future. So now I know, and feel a little silly posting an immediate panic thread but whatever. It's first trimester, I'm allowed, right? ;D hahaha. But Thursday they'll look and at 9 weeks they saw _nothing_ out of the ordinary. So I'm not worried.

Ahhh that's awesome! I know where I want to get my crib, and which crib I want, just need to get around to purchasing it. But hub wants to wait until he paints the nursery. So hopefully soon!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> My sister said she's highly banking on her measuring wrong, since she wasn't INSIDE, just pressing on my stomach. She said take that with a grain of salt in the future. So now I know, and feel a little silly posting an immediate panic thread but whatever. It's first trimester, I'm allowed, right? ;D hahaha. But Thursday they'll look and at 9 weeks they saw _nothing_ out of the ordinary. So I'm not worried.
> 
> Ahhh that's awesome! I know where I want to get my crib, and which crib I want, just need to get around to purchasing it. But hub wants to wait until he paints the nursery. So hopefully soon!

That is so true, they are only feeling from the outside, they really can't be sure what is going on from the inside. What if your uterus is just tilting more forward, therefore it would feel like you are farther along from the outside but on the inside your uterus is just right. The ultrasound will be the best way to know, they will take measurements.


----------



## swanxxsong

Good to know, thanks for the reassurance! :D I am so glad I have a scan soon, I'm impatient to see bean! :( lol


----------



## becstar

MrsMM24 said:


> :flower: I wanted to personally thank each and every one of you for your well wishes, thoughts, and prayers during this time. I will carry them with me to TTC and hopefully you will all see me in the First Trimester Threads soon as you make your way to 2nd Trimester!
> 
> :hugs: and Thanks AMANDA, JUNEBUGS, BECSTAR, SPARKLEZ, TEQUIERO, DIANA, KELLY, GEOGEM, MRSRAGGLE, ENGINEERGIRL, TIGER, and SWAN!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy remaining 7 mos! Forehead kisses to all of your little "Love" and Leap Year babies! It has been a pleasure.

You made me cry... I so hope to see your bfp announcement soon. X


----------



## monkeydo

Yeay I got my scan date - next Thursday, I'll be 12 + 4. Soooo excited!!!!

Wierd question - will I know when I can feel my uterus? My tummy is rock hard at the moment and huge, but I'm fairly sure it's just gas (I have IBS so I'm gassy at the best of times!!). Is it obvious when the uterus pops up?

Name: Monkeydo/Melanie
Due date: Feb 12th
Age: 26
Location: Salford (near Manchester) UK
SO details: together 10 years, married for 7 weeks
Other children: none
Profession: child protection solicitor
Other fun facts: I DIYed and self catered my own wedding. Everyone said it was impossible but I did it and I loved it and it was awesome :). I also love knitting.


----------



## becstar

I have my scan at 9.20 tomorrow. I'm so scared! I know there's something in there because I have heard the heartbeat, but I am so nervous.


----------



## jillypoop

Am I the only one that seems to have an idiot for a doctor? 

We went to my drs the day we got the positive test, which was a month ago this coming Friday and not heard anything from midwife. I got really stressed about it and rang my doctors today and explained the situation. I expected an apology but the receptionist just said "I'll give you the midwives number and you can arrange it yourself"

If I'd have been told that 4 weeks ago we'd have had our appointment with MW and potentially had a scan or if not we'd at least have the date for it!

Soooo angry! Dr apparently forgot to do paperwork too so the midwife needs to ring me about that too.

Grrrr grr grrr!

Sorry guys I know I don't post much but just had to vent!!! I knew I should have rang earlier but I thought there was just lots of backlog!

How's everyone else today? It's so nice and sunny, wish I could enjoy it but just had a long relaxing shower and I'm knackered so thinking a quick nap might be in order!

X


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. im excited.. always fun to touch base with the drs.. makes time go a bit faster... I cant wait to be where you ladies are.. still 3 weeks to go before im 12... Cant wait.. I had my first miscarriage at 12 weeks so to pass that will be amazing..

Have fun shopping swan.. thats the most fun.. :)

Were staying team yellow too.. :)


----------



## Junebugs

jillypoop said:


> Am I the only one that seems to have an idiot for a doctor?
> 
> We went to my drs the day we got the positive test, which was a month ago this coming Friday and not heard anything from midwife. I got really stressed about it and rang my doctors today and explained the situation. I expected an apology but the receptionist just said "I'll give you the midwives number and you can arrange it yourself"
> 
> If I'd have been told that 4 weeks ago we'd have had our appointment with MW and potentially had a scan or if not we'd at least have the date for it!
> 
> Soooo angry! Dr apparently forgot to do paperwork too so the midwife needs to ring me about that too.
> 
> Grrrr grr grrr!
> 
> Sorry guys I know I don't post much but just had to vent!!! I knew I should have rang earlier but I thought there was just lots of backlog!
> 
> How's everyone else today? It's so nice and sunny, wish I could enjoy it but just had a long relaxing shower and I'm knackered so thinking a quick nap might be in order!
> 
> X

Oh hun!!! I am so sorry for what you are going through! I know i have had to deal with some idiot Drs. before, that is so unfair and now you will prob. have to wait even longer to get into your Midwife. I would call her yourself and explain what is going on and ask her if you can get in as soon as possible. It's not fair that you have to suffer because your Dr. forgot to send in the sheets.


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:



> I have my scan at 9.20 tomorrow. I'm so scared! I know there's something in there because I have heard the heartbeat, but I am so nervous.

:yipee: Good luck :flower:


----------



## VegtaBully

We went and bought some clothes I can grow into for work. We found a great maternity/baby consignment shop near the house we're moving into. The clothes are in great condition and reasonably priced. They also have a coupon for $5 off purchases of $20 or more for first time customers and punch cards to get $10 off after you've spent $100. I got a couple of tops and a few bottoms, and it was fun to try them on with the belly form :)


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> junebugs - my uncle was a stunty ! in movies and at theme parks etc but he died 15 years ago.
> and my family are also into bike ! my mum n dad ride harleys :D i grew up going on rides etc
> 
> That's awesome! Did you ever learn how to ride? I have a sports bike, track bike and dirt bike but i love harleys also.Click to expand...
> 
> i would have learnt to ride earlier but after i fell pregnant with jesse i kind of forgot about it tbh :haha: my sister rides a ninja though (hoping you know what that is) and my mum also has a triumph.
> writing that down, it sounds like my mum n dad are rich, but they arent :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, well i think you still have lots of time to learn ;) .. Ya i owned a Ninja for my first bike but now i have a Yamaha R1. Triumphs are AMAZING BIKES..... i LOVE them!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo that's awesome Vegta! I wish we had one of those around here! xD


----------



## babyclements

We announced our news on FB, 
Put up a pic of two little onsies we bought at the weekend and said "Danial and I did some essential shopping this weekend......"
Enjoying seeing all the shocked comments come in :) :) 

We live in the USA and I am from Ireland so only way I could announce to a lot and get well wishes :D 

Lime TODAY too :D YAY:dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:mrgreen:

Hope everyone is doing good! :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw congrats on announcing and becoming a lime! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Tobaira said:


> ooh I love your scans Junebugs! My little limes were scanned today and everything is just perfect, got to hear the heartbeats and watch baby B dance on baby A a bit. They did a brief look with the 3D one as well and gave me a picture.. It's almost sunken in that I'm going to be a mommy!!!

AWESOME scan pic of twins! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

:hugs: as required! Hope all well in your worlds my dears!


----------



## KellyC75

babyclements said:


> We announced our news on FB,
> Put up a pic of two little onsies we bought at the weekend and said "Danial and I did some essential shopping this weekend......"
> Enjoying seeing all the shocked comments come in :) :)
> 
> We live in the USA and I am from Ireland so only way I could announce to a lot and get well wishes :D
> 
> Lime TODAY too :D YAY:dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:mrgreen:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good! :cloud9:

* Congrats *


----------



## babyclements

KellyC75 said:


> babyclements said:
> 
> 
> We announced our news on FB,
> Put up a pic of two little onsies we bought at the weekend and said "Danial and I did some essential shopping this weekend......"
> Enjoying seeing all the shocked comments come in :) :)
> 
> We live in the USA and I am from Ireland so only way I could announce to a lot and get well wishes :D
> 
> Lime TODAY too :D YAY:dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:mrgreen:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good! :cloud9:
> 
> * Congrats *Click to expand...

Hey you are a LIME too :D :D :D :happydance::thumbup:
Yey for you :D


----------



## Jokerette

_*So nice to be reintroduced to everyone!!! Seems like have a lot from the USA and UK... so a nice little mix here *_
*
Guppy051708-* We are pretty close. I am on vacation now on Lake Winnipesaukee for the week :) PS- So sorry you feel like you have strep! :( did you get a culture done?

*Junebugs-* My hubby rides a motorcycle too! I got my license back in 2005, but after only a few months of riding I got in an accident and flipped the bike. I still ride as a passenger but I'm all done being the driver. Hubby was just talking about selling his bike though because we dont ride as much as we used to, and i obviously am not riding at all this summer!

*TeQuiero*- I love that your best friend locked you in DH's room! I guess she had a feeling :) Also, I love Myrtle Beach!

*swanxxsong-* thats really neat that you got married on the anniversary of your first date! its normal to be nervous, but hopefully after this one you can rest more easy since you'll be out of the first trimester. Im so glad they found the heartbeat right away! Unfortunately I dont really know much about the uterus size vs. baby size... but I'm glad to hear tour baby is measuring right on track! 

*lilrojo-* that is so happy to hear that you got pregnant so quickly after a MC! I am so sorry for your loss, but it led you here today and we are so glad to have you in the Feb group :)

*JohnsPrincess-* That will be pretty neat having a little one with stepssons who are teenagers! :)

*KellyC75*- Together for 16 years, and married for 3! :) Who kept who waiting ;) hee hee Thanks again for always commenting and posting, i love reading your comments

*amandad192*- Sounds like your OH really came into your life when you needed it. Thats wonderful! like a knight in shining armor. Its so nice to hear a love story like that! 17 when you first started TTC... you dont hear that often but I'm so happy for you that you and OH have such a happy little family :)

*tiggertea*- You and swansong both got married on your anniversary! That is so neat! Abbie, in your avatar is gorgeous! Sorry your MW was a waste of time. Will you continue to see a MW?

*Natasha2605-* your baby Summer looks adorable :) I'm happy for you that you did not have to TTc very long before coming to First Trimester boards! Its so nice that you two never argue

*BabyAngelic-* I LOVE being pregnant too :) Its such a gift! So I bet your two furbabies will love having another little one to join them! hee hee 

*Laidee-* happy you are happy about the BFP!!!!

*Finny88- *Why the 17th? :) Is it a special date?

*babyclements-* Was your OH from Ireland, or were you from Ireland? what brought you to Texas? The weather and geography must be pretty different! Very cool about your FB announcment!!! I cant wait to do that! All the comments must be so fun to read and re-read! :) Its almost better than calling people because you can relive it by re-reading! We are announcing on FB in 8 days after our next scan. Congrats on being a lime!

*Tobaira- *Cant wait to follow your twin journey along the way! I thought from the look of the last ultrasound that your two little babies looked like they were in the same sac... and i thought that was identical twins, but i really have no idea. It was just what I assumed :)

*monkeydo-* very cool that you DIY wedding! You could creative and organized! I bet your baby's nursery will be amazing and out of a magazine :)

*becstar*- good luck tomorrow! cant wait to hear about your ultrasound and hopefully see some photos!

*jillypoop*- GRRR!! I am so frustrated for you!! i hope they can get you in quick for your first scan then! How annoying you must have been going crazy waiting! its good you called


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette - Lake Winnipesaukee as in, the movie What about Bob? :haha: IDK if anyone&#8217;s ever seen or heard of it, but it&#8217;s a pretty funny movie and it takes place up there. I had no idea it was a real place! And thank you! :hugs: I&#8217;m more relaxed now, just waiting for Thursday. =) What will be will be, eh? Enjoy vacation!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Jokerette - Lake Winnipesaukee as in, the movie What about Bob? :haha: IDK if anyones ever seen or heard of it, but its a pretty funny movie and it takes place up there. I had no idea it was a real place! And thank you! :hugs: Im more relaxed now, just waiting for Thursday. =) What will be will be, eh? Enjoy vacation!

HAHA! Yes! the one and only from What About Bob! I love that movie, very funny. I remember watching it when I was a kid. It is in NH. It's the biggest lake in the state, about 21 miles long. :) We are "trapped" on an island for a week, with a boat of course, but we mostly just relax and enjoy some quality time. (When I am not on BnB!)


----------



## Junebugs

I am the only one from Canada :( lol

Jokerette- That is great!!I love meeting new people that ride, to bad about the accident thou. I will most likely be selling my bike this summer because i won't be riding for a while now. My husband will still be keeping his bikes thou.


----------



## Junebugs

OK i have a question for all you ladies.... at 12 weeks pregnany how much can you be lifting safely? I am at work right now and i just had to help a dog up the stairs because she couldn't walk that well, (just had surgery). The dog is 100LBS, i was not lifting all that weight because the dog was still walking a bit but i had to help him by pulling up the stairs. After it was done, i feel ok but i thought "i don't think i should be really be doing that."


----------



## rj84

I was in the attic today moving boxes around - my body soon lets me know if i did too much! oh BTW MS in the shower - not much fun!


----------



## KjConard

Junebugs said:


> OK i have a question for all you ladies.... at 12 weeks pregnany how much can you be lifting safely? I am at work right now and i just had to help a dog up the stairs because she couldn't walk that well, (just had surgery). The dog is 100LBS, i was not lifting all that weight because the dog was still walking a bit but i had to help him by pulling up the stairs. After it was done, i feel ok but i thought "i don't think i should be really be doing that."

I asked my Dr on Friday about a safe heart rate for working out, then she told me not to lift weight over 25lbs. I thought this was very light though. On the other hand I think 100lbs might be a little heavy!


----------



## tiggertea

Jokerette - yes, I'll continue with the midwife at my GP's request (they like to keep a record at my doctor's office as well as hospital/consultant we're seeing privately). 
I don't know why I'm surprised really, but it IS even worse now than it was with my daughter (and I thought then that the NHS care I received was shocking... but I won't start that rant now! :lol:) 
Thank you for your kind compliment about Abbie. I think she's fab... but then I AM biased! :lol:


----------



## sparklez

JOkerette I love this idea, it's been lovely finding out more about everyone

Name: Sparklez (Judi)
Due date: Jan 24th
Age: 26
Location:Near Manchester, UK
SO details: husband of 11 mth, we've been together for 8 years
Other children: none
Profession: complicated!! 1 do some 1:1 support in schools for children with speech difficulties and one girl with epilepsy, I also work as a home tutor for children with autism and aspergers and for some families I supervise their home programs.
Other fun facts: Lifelong veggie, loving being pregnant now everyone knows, have been waiting ages to be ready and now so happy to be here (sorry bit soppy, I'm supper emotional, cried today at a book that was a bit sad:blush:)





Guppy051708 said:


> Oh and i think someone mentioned about carriers....we have tried pretty much every carrier out there and here are my tops. For when they are wee little, the Moby Wrap, is the best-hands down. Once they get to be about 15-18lbs the Ergo was THE BEST. It was the only one that didn't hurt me because the weight is evenlly distrubted. We tried a ton others. Eventually they start hurting-the crotch carriers, after about 12lbs your shoulders WILL hurt.

We got an ellaroo maija off ebay arrived today and I'm super excited!! want to get a moby too though, keeping an eye out for bargains


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs- I've been sticking with 25lbs or less . But try not to worry too much about the dog, like you said, you were just helping her along :)


----------



## dsnshne23

geogem said:


> OMG Ladies, sooo much to read through today!
> 
> Jennie, sorry for your loss hun - hugs to you and your family. x
> 
> mum and dad - LOVE IT!!! my hubby went on a stag weekend the other week and look what they made him do! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=5VKt9fnR1tM
> 
> Went for my 1st mw appointment yesterday and the mw said all should be well for my home birth!! yay, she just wants to keep an eye on the baby's size as I usually have large babies but if things go ok then I will get what I want!
> 
> also got my scan date of 18th august!
> 
> excited!

:haha: Awesome song! :thumbup:


----------



## dsnshne23

kbkb said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> just thought i wud share my babies HB at 9wk4day
> https://youtu.be/gIHzpKws0TU
> 
> took a LONG time to find it , also ive had no ms till just now ive just spewed big time :sick: anyone eles? x
> 
> WOW!!!! awesome heartbeat!
> *Junebugs*- was great at 11 weeks, and then got sick unexpectedly over the weekend, though nowhere as miserable at 9-10 weeks! so not as bad thankfully!
> *Sparklez*- :help: indeed! omg, you got me thinking! i am 5ft 2 inches too, and a big baby would not be much fun...I love your :ignore: button!Click to expand...

Oh no please don't say that :( I got excited when my MS finally eased quite a bit at start of week 8. . . Now you are telling me it will be worse @ 9&10? I could barely handle it before :( And I have a lot of checking out to do on my last week of work next week and we are going to visit my Fiances sister/mom this weekend don't wanna be sick hole time since my week starts on Thursdays :(


----------



## dsnshne23

Jokerette said:


> *Ladies this might be redundant, but since we've been here a couple months now and this thread is several hundred pages long I feel like I know you all, but I forget some of the details and intros we did at the beginning. Anyway we could have a refresher introduction now that we've been together for a while? I'll start!*
> 
> Name: Jokerette (Amy)
> Due date: Feb 19
> Age: 28
> Location: near Boston , USA
> SO details: husband of 4 years, we've been together for 12 years
> Other children: none
> Profession: elementary school teacher
> Other fun facts:


April
Feb 29th
27 but 28 on Aug 19th lol
Moore, OK
Fiance getting married soon lol
no other children
Currently in the Us navy but I get out August 6th and just going to work on my degree.


----------



## tiger

just had an appt (its 11am here) because i had a little bit of brown sludge when i wiped last night but all is good ! even got to heart the hb :dance: my bp is great, altho i have lost 12kg(26lb) since my booking in appt 5 weeks ago :shock:
oh and if i cant lift any more than 25lb, i cant really hold my son lol. hes over 33lb


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> just had an appt (its 11am here) because i had a little bit of brown sludge when i wiped last night but all is good ! even got to heart the hb :dance: my bp is great, altho i have lost 12kg(26lb) since my booking in appt 5 weeks ago :shock:
> oh and if i cant lift any more than 25lb, i cant really hold my son lol. hes over 33lb

glad you had a good scan!! that must feel great!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> *KellyC75*- Together for 16 years, and married for 3! :) Who kept who waiting ;) hee hee Thanks again for always commenting and posting, i love reading your comments

Thanks :hugs: And your a fab poster too ~ *Gold star* :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> just had an appt (its 11am here) because i had a little bit of brown sludge when i wiped last night but all is good ! even got to heart the hb :dance: my bp is great, altho i have lost 12kg(26lb) since my booking in appt 5 weeks ago :shock:
> oh and if i cant lift any more than 25lb, i cant really hold my son lol. hes over 33lb

So glad all went well :happydance:


----------



## DodgerLove

New to the group still so here goes my intro :)

*Name:* Sonia
*Due date:* Feb 15th
*Age:* 26 will be 27 in Oct
*Location:* California
*SO details:* Boyfriend of almost 2yrs
*Other children:* None
*Profession:* Medical Assistant
*Other fun facts:* So anxious for my little one to arrive, I love watermelon. lol


----------



## geogem

Name: Gemma
Due date: 29th Feb
Age:28
Location:Lincolnshire, Uk
SO details: married 3 years next week. together 7
Other children: 4 stepchildren (Arron 19, Tara 16, Georgia 14, luke 12) and 2 boys of our own (Lewis 10, Blake 2)
Profession: Shipping clerk -I import and export pretty much anything from Uk to Europe and back again!
Other fun facts: We have 1 dog (chesapeake bay retriever) 1 cat, 19 chickens, 2 allotments to grow our own veggies and enjoy horse riding.


sorry I havent had time to reply to everyones posts I just dont have the time this morning - I should already be in the shower getting ready for work but had to have my bnb fix first!


----------



## geogem

oh - and I am an olive!! 

I know that doesnt seem much to you Lemon and Lime people but to me its progerss!! lol


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> oh - and I am an olive!!
> 
> I know that doesnt seem much to you Lemon and Lime people but to me its progerss!! lol

Yey to *olive*~hood! :yipee:


----------



## RJ2

Hi Ladies,

Well been away for some time as I was hospitalized for a bacterial lung infection but am home and doing much better and bub has been perfect despite everything. 
Had a scan this morning which put me a week and a half further along than previously thought which means I am now due 2 Feb.
Just taking it easy now as I cracked a few ribs with all the coughing but my 3 1/2 yr old is doing a wonderful job of spoiling Mummy.
I look forward to catching up on everything I missed.


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well been away for some time as I was hospitalized for a bacterial lung infection but am home and doing much better and bub has been perfect despite everything.
> Had a scan this morning which put me a week and a half further along than previously thought which means I am now due 2 Feb.
> Just taking it easy now as I cracked a few ribs with all the coughing but my 3 1/2 yr old is doing a wonderful job of spoiling Mummy.
> I look forward to catching up on everything I missed.

:hugs: You poor thing :hug:


----------



## becstar

Wow!

Scan this morning was great. The baby didn't want to move despite prods, coughs, bounces and jiggles and then just before the end it went crazy! The sonographer put me forward by 5 days so my due date is now 27th Jan (not sure that's actually possible but there you go...) I am sticking in here because I think I'm a Feb due mummy, still, and I like you all! 

https://i53.tinypic.com/28i0w14.jpg

They took 3 attempts to get blood from me - ouch!


----------



## becstar

PS Can anyone see a nub? Not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## BabyAngelic

becstar said:


> Wow!
> 
> Scan this morning was great. The baby didn't want to move despite prods, coughs, bounces and jiggles and then just before the end it went crazy! The sonographer put me forward by 5 days so my due date is now 27th Jan (not sure that's actually possible but there you go...) I am sticking in here because I think I'm a Feb due mummy, still, and I like you all!
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/28i0w14.jpg
> 
> They took 3 attempts to get blood from me - ouch!

Wow Becstar, that is so precious. What a beautiful pic :flower: 2 more sleeps until I see my beautiful baby again :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ah *Jokerette*, that sounds lovely! That&#8217;s one of my favorite Bill Murray movies&#8230; hilarious! And from what I&#8217;ve seen, it&#8217;s beautiful up there. Enjoy the rest of your vacation!! I&#8217;m not jealous at all. :haha: ;)

Sorry *Junebugs*, I have no idea the limitations on weight lifting and such. I&#8217;d say 100 pounds would definitely be too much, however like you said, you didn&#8217;t lift the dog off its feet so it&#8217;s difficult for me to interpret how much &#8216;weight&#8217; you were really pulling, versus how much he moved on his own. I know that if I overdo anything, baby informs me as I feel crappy and crampy when I am. I was at the barn on Saturday and although I didn&#8217;t lift anything (or ride), I started feeling it when it was time for me to leave. Between the heat and the waddling around taking horses for walks and cool baths, my body knew when to call it quits. 

Glad you had a good appointment, *Tiger*, and that everything is going well! And holy weight loss! :O That&#8217;s impressive!

Congrats on becoming an olive, *Geogem*! And don&#8217;t say that &#8211; like you said, progress is progress. I love watching everyone&#8217;s tickers change, because it&#8217;s fun. ;) I&#8217;m not a stalker at all, no no no. :haha:

Oh no, *RJ2*, sorry to hear of the infection but glad you&#8217;re doing better, and that the baby is fine too! :hugs: Rest up and hope you&#8217;re feeling recovered soon!

Aw *Becstar*, love the pic! Beautiful! And sorry, I know zippo about nubs so I&#8217;m no help there. =(

SCAN TOMORROW! EEEE I cannot wait. 7:30am needs to hurry up already&#8230; and I never in my life expected those words to come out of my mouth. ROFL. 

Where&#8217;s my scan twin(s)? :D


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## monkeydo

Eeek, a client asked me when I was due today!!!! It's still a secret, awkward! She's a very "open" type of person (she once told me a had a bogey hanging out of my nose), but still, if she's noticed, other people must have! I'm only 5ft 1 and was a size 10, so my bloaty belly looks pretty large. I thought strategically placed scarves would work until I have my scan next week, but maybe not.


----------



## TeQuiero

monkeydo said:


> Eeek, a client asked me when I was due today!!!! It's still a secret, awkward! She's a very "open" type of person (she once told me a had a bogey hanging out of my nose), but still, if she's noticed, other people must have! I'm only 5ft 1 and was a size 10, so my bloaty belly looks pretty large. I thought strategically placed scarves would work until I have my scan next week, but maybe not.

Well, maybe you have that glow.... :D I am only starting to get a little round on my lower tummy... but not much otherwise. I have days where I feel extremely bloated, but we are at the time that we will start to show! 

I will be 12 weeks on Friday, that means 2nd tri! :happydance:

*GeoGem* YAY for being an olive!! :happydance: I love reaching a new fruit/veggie! it is a great feeling!! BTW don't worry bout me eating olives... I don't like green olives! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh, i am sick and its not just MS :( I am congested, runny nose, stuffy nose, wicked sore throat and soo tired. and having MS on top of all of that is brutal. Ouch! Ugh. If i would have gotten sick in any other trimester it wouldn't have been that bad, but MS+being tired bc of pregnancy ontop of this is a challenge, especially with a 10 month old! 

i hope everyone else is doing well!

& for those of you that are cloth diapering, i found this sweet website!
www.diaperswappers.com
You can trade, sell, buy, and swap preloved CDs ;)


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Guppy


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks friend :friends:


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> Wow!
> 
> Scan this morning was great. The baby didn't want to move despite prods, coughs, bounces and jiggles and then just before the end it went crazy! The sonographer put me forward by 5 days so my due date is now 27th Jan (not sure that's actually possible but there you go...) I am sticking in here because I think I'm a Feb due mummy, still, and I like you all!
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/28i0w14.jpg
> 
> They took 3 attempts to get blood from me - ouch!

I think i see a boy nub!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh Guppy, I hope you feel better soon! My LOs have had colds for the last few days or so, and I am hoping that it stays away from mommy! :hugs: lots of chicken soup and rest!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank girls. :hugs:
Chicken noodle soup sounds really good actually...hmm i need to go check the kitchen! 
I wish i had some chicken (i need to get groceries) then i could make it homemade YUM! I like making a cornish hen for chicken noodle soup bc it gives you the perfect amount of chicken :D


----------



## KellyC75

Im having a rough day today ~ Have a headache, feel really tired & have a bad case of indigestion/heartburn :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: hope you get feeling better Kelly :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Im having a rough day today ~ Have a headache, feel really tired & have a bad case of indigestion/heartburn :cry:

:hugs: ... i HATE indigestion!


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: hope you get feeling better Kelly :hugs:

Thankyou ~ Ive tried to have 2 naps today (when my DD slept) But the pains wouldnt let me get to sleep :nope:

Im going to bed extra early tonite....In fact, im going in a minute! :sleep:


----------



## Guppy051708

Good night :sleep:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: for sickness/heartburn/tiredness..... when does the "glow" start?!


----------



## Junebugs

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: for sickness/heartburn/tiredness..... when does the "glow" start?!

LOL... you know i was looking in the mirror the other day and thinking that same thing!!! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

I thought it this morning then abruptly remembered I was a big mess the entire 9 months with missy! I actually almost went like this: :brat: 
:rofl:


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you on this group! :happydance:

I am due Feb. 16th but will be having a c-section around the 9th.:thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

Ok I tried really hard to read through all the posts but at work its hard and at home I have a 4 yr old so thats hard as well.

I think I made it through 8 pages lol.

I'm so sorry for the losses :( saddens my heart.

My next scan is August 15th seems like forever away. I still have no symptoms and don't really feel pregnant just fat lol. I had a terrible dream last night though that I was bleeding everywhere I woke up crying and shaking then thanking God it wasn't real.

Ill give my info too that was asked pages back lol
Heather
Im' 34.
I have a son who is 4.
I live in Middletown NJ Union beach is my home town that I am proud of though lol.
Due Feb 20th
I own a children's hair salon and have been doing kids hair since the day I graduated highschool I am also a Sunday school teacher.

Hope to catch up on the other post soon
Feel good ladies!


----------



## mrsraggle

Name: Rachel
Due date: Jan 26
Age: 26
Location: Midlands, UK
SO details: Husband of two years, been together for nine years.
Other children: Eloïse Florence, will be ~21 months old when Titch arrives.
Profession: Digital Marketing Manager (part time).
Other fun facts: I'm a photographer in my spare time and love baking cakes!

*Junebugs*, I'm getting a girly vibe for you.
*kbkb*, I've moved you and given you a :yellow:!
*Nathyrra*, I've moved you.
*BeachComber*, welcome and congratulations!
*Finny88 *, welcome and congratulations!
*becstar *, I've moved you too, great scan, think boy! Clearest boy nub I've seen anyway!!


----------



## swanxxsong

welcome beach comber! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with thedoppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks also have the start of a YI ugh...


----------



## saphire76

I also forgot to mention I will be finding out as soon as I can. My mother and father have both already bought pinks stuff they swear its a girl. I have a boy at home now. We shall see....


----------



## saphire76

monkeydo said:


> Eeek, a client asked me when I was due today!!!! It's still a secret, awkward! She's a very "open" type of person (she once told me a had a bogey hanging out of my nose), but still, if she's noticed, other people must have! I'm only 5ft 1 and was a size 10, so my bloaty belly looks pretty large. I thought strategically placed scarves would work until I have my scan next week, but maybe not.


LOL I think the things we do to try to hide it makes it worse. I notice people looking down at my belly. I am 5'5 and was 108 lbs wearing tighter shirts ect. now I wear button downs and dresses. I got this belly the week after finding out lol. Maybe its second baby syndrome idk


----------



## tiggertea

My regular clothes have been a no-go area since the 6week mark. I def agree with the 2nd baby syndrome theory :thumbup:


----------



## geogem

tiggertea said:


> My regular clothes have been a no-go area since the 6week mark. I def agree with the 2nd baby syndrome theory :thumbup:

I cant fit in any of my pre pregnancy clothes and people have already noticed! good job I have already told work as there is no hiding it now!!

well, 2nd baby syndrome was bad but this is my 3rd and showing WAY early!! I could say it is all bloat but it actually looks like a baby bump already!! 

hubby actually said to me earlier today "wow you just seem to have popped this last couple of days!" so Its not just me imagining it! 

just hoping there is only 1 in there after showing this early and with MIL being a twin and 2 of my aunts having twins we have a good chance, but I think hubby would have heart attack!!


----------



## geogem

TeQuiero said:


> *GeoGem* YAY for being an olive!! :happydance: I love reaching a new fruit/veggie! it is a great feeling!! BTW don't worry bout me eating olives... I don't like green olives! :haha:

me neither! prefer rasberries but seems as I am due on the last day of the month its fair to say there are no rasberries left in this group so I can eat all I like with no guilt!!! :haha:


----------



## geogem

WOW, so much to read again!! glad everyone is doing well. 

Speaking to my mum today and her 2 best friends are going to become grandparents in december and january and her in feb so they are becoming a regular little granny group!! all talking babies!! its lovely too see actually how they are all sooo excited for each other becoming grannies!! not the 1st time for my mum and 1 friend but the other is to be a 1st time granny and soo excited she gets to share it with her 2 best friends!! lol

bless them - regular little baby shopping trips on the horizon I think!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Name: EngineerGirl
Due date: Feb 28 (one day off my original estimate)
Age: 27
Location: USA
SO details: married for 21 months
Other children: this is our first baby!
Profession: software engineer
Other fun facts: studied both computer science and English writing in college, love to cook and bake

In other news, my morning sickness is trying to take revenge on me for staying up late last night to go to a concert. Dinner still needs making and all I want to do is go drive that porcelain bus. Ugh. 3 weeks down of ms and I'm ready for the fun part of pregnancy to start! Here's hoping Baby's doing well through it all.

Great to see some scan pics!


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi ladies:flower:,

I just found this thread and hope to join y'all! I'm due on the 29th, going for the leap day baby!:haha:


----------



## Jokerette

monkeydo said:


> Eeek, a client asked me when I was due today!!!! It's still a secret, awkward! She's a very "open" type of person (she once told me a had a bogey hanging out of my nose), but still, if she's noticed, other people must have! I'm only 5ft 1 and was a size 10, so my bloaty belly looks pretty large. I thought strategically placed scarves would work until I have my scan next week, but maybe not.

Oh no!! I'm sorry that made me chuckle, because I bet you look so cute! What did you say to her?


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies-

I couldn't make it on for a few days due to a busy work week and WOW, a lot goes on here! No way to catch up with everything, so to recap: WELCOME to the new members and HUGS to those with sickness/losses. 


Name: Diana
Due date: Feb 10
Age: 27
Location: Chicago, USA
SO details: husband of 3 years, we've been together for 9 years
Other children: this is the first!
Profession: graphic designer for a wine company
Other fun facts: "Mom" to a 3yr old Shih Tzu who's spoiled rotten! :)

Question for the crowd- 
Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Diana5241 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I couldn't make it on for a few days due to a busy work week and WOW, a lot goes on here! No way to catch up with everything, so to recap: WELCOME to the new members and HUGS to those with sickness/losses.
> 
> 
> Name: Diana
> Due date: Feb 10
> Age: 27
> Location: Chicago, USA
> SO details: husband of 3 years, we've been together for 9 years
> Other children: this is the first!
> Profession: graphic designer for a wine company
> Other fun facts: "Mom" to a 3yr old Shih Tzu who's spoiled rotten! :)
> 
> Question for the crowd-
> Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!

can you stomach eggs or peanut butter? those are pretty decent sources of protein :)


----------



## Jokerette

I totally agree! I am having a real hard time with meat! But like the other poster said I try to have other sources of protein :)


----------



## KellyC75

BeachComber said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you on this group! :happydance:
> 
> I am due Feb. 16th but will be having a c-section around the 9th.:thumbup:

Welcome :wave: Im due the 14th Feb * * But am also having a csection 



lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with thedoppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks also have the start of a YI ugh...

Thats great news :happydance: 

Sorry about your YI though ~ That sucks :nope: Ive just had one too



tiggertea said:


> My regular clothes have been a no-go area since the 6week mark. I def agree with the 2nd baby syndrome theory :thumbup:

& after just having my 3rd not so long ago my muscles are non-existant! :dohh:

Must go buy some maternity jeans :winkwink:



MrsStutler said:


> Hi ladies:flower:,
> 
> I just found this thread and hope to join y'all! I'm due on the 29th, going for the leap day baby!:haha:


:wave: Glad you found us ~ Welcome :happydance: We are a great, friendly, chatty bunch....If I do say so myself :smug:


----------



## KellyC75

Diana5241 said:


> Question for the crowd-
> Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!

Ive been a Veggie for over 20 years & all my babys have been born at very good weights :baby: Im sure your LO will be fine

Ask your midwife or Doctor for advice on what to eat :thumbup: They are normally very good


----------



## KellyC75

Thats me caught up! :coffee:

Now my exciting news.....1 week until my 1st scan :wohoo:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Diana5241 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I couldn't make it on for a few days due to a busy work week and WOW, a lot goes on here! No way to catch up with everything, so to recap: WELCOME to the new members and HUGS to those with sickness/losses.
> 
> 
> Name: Diana
> Due date: Feb 10
> Age: 27
> Location: Chicago, USA
> SO details: husband of 3 years, we've been together for 9 years
> Other children: this is the first!
> Profession: graphic designer for a wine company
> Other fun facts: "Mom" to a 3yr old Shih Tzu who's spoiled rotten! :)
> 
> Question for the crowd-
> Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!

I still can't stomach chicken....cooked, cooking or uncooked :haha: The sight of it makes me sick, lol.

I'm finally at week 12, thrilled beyond belief. I just wish this day would go by super fast...I have my scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## BabyAngelic

KellyC75 said:


> Thats me caught up! :coffee:
> 
> Now my exciting news.....1 week until my 1st scan :wohoo:

Yayyy, hope this week flies by for you :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> I'm finally at week 12, thrilled beyond belief. I just wish this day would go by super fast...I have my scan tomorrow :happydance:

:yipee: Congrats on 12 weeks! :wohoo:

Good luck for your scan tommorow :baby::cloud9:


----------



## geogem

wow good luck for all the scans and hope time goes quickly ladies!! 

I'm afraid I have no trouble eating anything or should I say EVERYTHING!!! I am just constantly eating at the min!! hungry hungry!! good job I am a pretty healthy eater isnt it??!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

KellyC75 said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> I'm finally at week 12, thrilled beyond belief. I just wish this day would go by super fast...I have my scan tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> :yipee: Congrats on 12 weeks! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck for your scan tommorow :baby::cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I hope I'll be able to get some sleep tonight :sleep:


----------



## tiggertea

Happy 12 weeks! :dance:


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> Ah *Jokerette*, that sounds lovely! Thats one of my favorite Bill Murray movies hilarious! And from what Ive seen, its beautiful up there. Enjoy the rest of your vacation!! Im not jealous at all. :haha: ;)
> 
> Sorry *Junebugs*, I have no idea the limitations on weight lifting and such. Id say 100 pounds would definitely be too much, however like you said, you didnt lift the dog off its feet so its difficult for me to interpret how much weight you were really pulling, versus how much he moved on his own. I know that if I overdo anything, baby informs me as I feel crappy and crampy when I am. I was at the barn on Saturday and although I didnt lift anything (or ride), I started feeling it when it was time for me to leave. Between the heat and the waddling around taking horses for walks and cool baths, my body knew when to call it quits.
> 
> Glad you had a good appointment, *Tiger*, and that everything is going well! And holy weight loss! :O Thats impressive!
> 
> Congrats on becoming an olive, *Geogem*! And dont say that  like you said, progress is progress. I love watching everyones tickers change, because its fun. ;) Im not a stalker at all, no no no. :haha:
> 
> Oh no, *RJ2*, sorry to hear of the infection but glad youre doing better, and that the baby is fine too! :hugs: Rest up and hope youre feeling recovered soon!
> 
> Aw *Becstar*, love the pic! Beautiful! And sorry, I know zippo about nubs so Im no help there. =(
> 
> SCAN TOMORROW! EEEE I cannot wait. 7:30am needs to hurry up already and I never in my life expected those words to come out of my mouth. ROFL.
> 
> Wheres my scan twin(s)? :D

:wave:! I got my scan today......Going to try upload it from home, but got to say it was the BEST 10 minute movie in the world!!!!
Baby seemed to be practising yoga inside the belly , all flappy arms and tiny feet, really such a difference from the 8 week scan. the NT result all looks normal, so just waiting for the result of my bloodwork. HUGELY relieved. :thumbup::flower::cloud9:


----------



## kbkb

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: hope you get feeling better Kelly :hugs:

Hope you and Kelly feel better....Not fun to be sick and preggers...really!! :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

Diana5241 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I couldn't make it on for a few days due to a busy work week and WOW, a lot goes on here! No way to catch up with everything, so to recap: WELCOME to the new members and HUGS to those with sickness/losses.
> 
> 
> Name: Diana
> Due date: Feb 10
> Age: 27
> Location: Chicago, USA
> SO details: husband of 3 years, we've been together for 9 years
> Other children: this is the first!
> Profession: graphic designer for a wine company
> Other fun facts: "Mom" to a 3yr old Shih Tzu who's spoiled rotten! :)
> 
> Question for the crowd-
> Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!

Hi Diana! Join the club! I have been an honorary vegetarian since the day i hit 6 weeks....bloody impossible to look at meat. I stayed off meat all through until 12 weeks.


Just today, I tried to be brave because was too freaked out over baby not getting protein.I ate chicken today, but honestly, i think it was like swallowing a pill. Really really hard. Been eating eggs in the morning (boiled with lotsof cheese) and thats been easier. Eggs +milk +cottage cheese once a week is how i am dealing with it....not an ideal solution. but as my mum keeps reminding me, THIS TOO SHALL PASS!!!:dohh:


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> Question for the crowd-
> Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!
> 
> Ive been a Veggie for over 20 years & all my babys have been born at very good weights :baby: Im sure your LO will be fine
> 
> Ask your midwife or Doctor for advice on what to eat :thumbup: They are normally very goodClick to expand...

VERY good to know...thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

:dance: :dance: :dance:

Leaving for my scan in a few minutes. I don't think I've ever been so excited and awake at 6:30 am before in my life! xDDDD


----------



## swanxxsong

Eeee KBKB glad the scan went well! I wanna see pics!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> Eeee KBKB glad the scan went well! I wanna see pics!!! :D :happydance:

Coming, I promise....GL for yours...FX for you!:happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

Can wait to see your scan pic Swan and hear all about it!!!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

swanxxsong said:


> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> Leaving for my scan in a few minutes. I don't think I've ever been so excited and awake at 6:30 am before in my life! xDDDD

Ooh can't wait to see the pics :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

kbkb said:


> :wave:! I got my scan today......Going to try upload it from home, but got to say it was the BEST 10 minute movie in the world!!!!
> Baby seemed to be practising yoga inside the belly , all flappy arms and tiny feet, really such a difference from the 8 week scan. the NT result all looks normal, so just waiting for the result of my bloodwork. HUGELY relieved. :thumbup::flower::cloud9:


Awesome :cloud9: So pleased all went well :baby: :yipee:



swanxxsong said:


> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> Leaving for my scan in a few minutes. I don't think I've ever been so excited and awake at 6:30 am before in my life! xDDDD

:wohoo: Im so excited for you :yipee: Cant wait to hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

EngineerGirl said:


> Name: EngineerGirl
> Due date: Feb 28 (one day off my original estimate)
> Age: 27
> Location: USA
> SO details: married for 21 months
> Other children: this is our first baby!
> Profession: software engineer
> Other fun facts: studied both computer science and English writing in college, love to cook and bake
> 
> In other news, my morning sickness is trying to take revenge on me for staying up late last night to go to a concert. Dinner still needs making and all I want to do is go drive that porcelain bus. Ugh. 3 weeks down of ms and I'm ready for the fun part of pregnancy to start! Here's hoping Baby's doing well through it all.
> 
> Great to see some scan pics!


Hi and Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

MrsStutler said:


> Hi ladies:flower:,
> 
> I just found this thread and hope to join y'all! I'm due on the 29th, going for the leap day baby!:haha:

Welcome!:hugs:


----------



## Diana5241

ZombieKitten said:


> Diana5241 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I couldn't make it on for a few days due to a busy work week and WOW, a lot goes on here! No way to catch up with everything, so to recap: WELCOME to the new members and HUGS to those with sickness/losses.
> 
> 
> Name: Diana
> Due date: Feb 10
> Age: 27
> Location: Chicago, USA
> SO details: husband of 3 years, we've been together for 9 years
> Other children: this is the first!
> Profession: graphic designer for a wine company
> Other fun facts: "Mom" to a 3yr old Shih Tzu who's spoiled rotten! :)
> 
> Question for the crowd-
> Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein!
> 
> can you stomach eggs or peanut butter? those are pretty decent sources of protein :)Click to expand...

I actually forgot about PB - I can stomach some of that... and DH keeps saying I need to eat more eggs, so I'll have to work on it. It's just so hard! The only thing that tastes good is milk! lol :shrug:


----------



## Diana5241

kbkb, can't wait to see your video! 
I miss seeing my little bean!


----------



## BeachComber

Here is my info!

Name: Jennifer or BeachComber haha!:haha:
Due date: Feb. 16th
Age: 35
Location: Florida, USA
SO details: Husband of 8 years, together for 15 years!
Other children: this is number 4! We have a 10 yr old dd, 8 yr old ds and 5 yr old ds. 
Profession: project coordinator for SEO company. I work from home.:thumbup:
Other fun facts: I love being at the beach, cooking, and graphic design!


----------



## swanxxsong

Just got home (er, to work) - baby looks great! Took awhile to do the nuchal measurements because baby was being _stubborn_ - uh oh, already takes after mommy! But the measurements came back normal, bloodwork #1 is done and I get bloodwork #2 in a month. Then they'll tell me the results based on the measurements + blood. :shrug: Things looked good so I take that as a positive sign. And my uterus is fine, thank you doctor for getting me all paranoid for nothing. :haha: So, the waiting game begins, as my next appointment is just a general pee-in-a-cup, get weighed, heartbeat on 8/24. I am pretty much on cloud 9. 

I know nothing about nubs but if anyone has guesses, you are welcome to propose them. :) haha. She gave me 8 photos total, but this was the clearest photo of the baby in its entirety. Some are just feet, just hands, etc.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pixiepower

hi ladies,
thougt I would come by and say hi as my last entry was about 100 pages ago I reckon:blush: hope everyone is doing ok, I do come and read every now and again but this thread moves so fast!
congrats to those that have some scan pics now, babies are all looking gorgeous:thumbup: It will be my turn a week today, eeks!

MS definitely seems to be calming down and some foods are acceptable again, although I'm still staying far away from some things eeuugh.

big hugs to all and i promise i am readingeven if i dont always have something to say:hugs:


----------



## dizzyangel

:wave:

May I come join you please???????

Im due 13th Feb (hoping peanut doesnt arrive on the 14th or that will probably mean I get forgotten about and I will get no more Valentines day presents :haha:)
12 week scan is on 3rd Aug and I cant wait!!
xx


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Just got home (er, to work) - baby looks great! Took awhile to do the nuchal measurements because baby was being _stubborn_ - uh oh, already takes after mommy! But the measurements came back normal, bloodwork #1 is done and I get bloodwork #2 in a month. Then they'll tell me the results based on the measurements + blood. :shrug: Things looked good so I take that as a positive sign. And my uterus is fine, thank you doctor for getting me all paranoid for nothing. :haha: So, the waiting game begins, as my next appointment is just a general pee-in-a-cup, get weighed, heartbeat on 8/24. I am pretty much on cloud 9.
> 
> I know nothing about nubs but if anyone has guesses, you are welcome to propose them. :) haha. She gave me 8 photos total, but this was the clearest photo of the baby in its entirety. Some are just feet, just hands, etc.

SO CUTE!!! I can't wait to see all the rest of the scans!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Dizzy!! :)

And thanks Junebugs! I couldn't believe when she handed me 8. I am way too excited and want to just scan and upload them all THIS SECOND. Trying to get work done when I'm so distracted? DIFFICULT. But my boss comes back Monday so I'm like, cracking a whip on myself so I get something accomplished. Ack! >.< But I'll post more later, promiseeee.

How's everyone doing today?? It's ALMOST FRIDAY!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Just got home (er, to work) - baby looks great! Took awhile to do the nuchal measurements because baby was being _stubborn_ - uh oh, already takes after mommy! But the measurements came back normal, bloodwork #1 is done and I get bloodwork #2 in a month. Then they'll tell me the results based on the measurements + blood. :shrug: Things looked good so I take that as a positive sign. And my uterus is fine, thank you doctor for getting me all paranoid for nothing. :haha: So, the waiting game begins, as my next appointment is just a general pee-in-a-cup, get weighed, heartbeat on 8/24. I am pretty much on cloud 9.
> 
> I know nothing about nubs but if anyone has guesses, you are welcome to propose them. :) haha. She gave me 8 photos total, but this was the clearest photo of the baby in its entirety. Some are just feet, just hands, etc.

:yipee: How adorable ~ So pleased everything looks good :thumbup:

Many Congrats :baby::cloud9:



pixiepower said:


> hi ladies,
> thougt I would come by and say hi as my last entry was about 100 pages ago I reckon:blush: hope everyone is doing ok, I do come and read every now and again but this thread moves so fast!
> congrats to those that have some scan pics now, babies are all looking gorgeous:thumbup: It will be my turn a week today, eeks!
> 
> MS definitely seems to be calming down and some foods are acceptable again, although I'm still staying far away from some things eeuugh.
> 
> big hugs to all and i promise i am readingeven if i dont always have something to say:hugs:

:wave: We have the same due date & the same 1st scan date! :winkwink:



dizzyangel said:


> :wave:
> 
> May I come join you please???????
> 
> Im due 13th Feb (hoping peanut doesnt arrive on the 14th or that will probably mean I get forgotten about and I will get no more Valentines day presents :haha:)
> 12 week scan is on 3rd Aug and I cant wait!!
> xx


Hiya & Welcome :wave:

Not long until your scan :wohoo:

Sorry to read about your loss :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> How's everyone doing today?? It's ALMOST FRIDAY!

Im much better than yesterday (took a couple of painkillers before bed last night~Didnt like taking them,but just had to, wasnt even functioning properly last night :nope:)

Just been to get a few grocerys & it was soooo hard to resist the cakes & desserts! :dohh: Did buy some huge choccie cookies though! :munch:


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to all of the new ladies!! Glad for you to join us. 

I think that a lot of us are waiting for the 3rd to get here! :D it feels like it is forever away, when it is really only a week away! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Kelly! And I'm glad you're feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## babyclements

Hey guys, Just had a nice though - We are staying team yellow - and I cant remember where I seen it but, Instead of the doc announcing "its a _____" I am gonna have my husband announce it :) I think that would be neat! Don't need a doc to distinguish between boy/girl bits then! Well I hope not LOL :D


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so just wanted to share a pic of my scan from yesterday..

just need to decide if im doing the early scanning or not.. think i might.. but not 100 percent yet.. next appt is Aug 17th.. so i cant wait for the next 3 weeks to pass..
 



Attached Files:







0727111933.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Laidee

:hi:Beautiful scan *swanxxsong*!

Hello to everyone :hi:


----------



## Jokerette

Beautiful scan!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

I just ordered my Doppler rental! It should be here next week. I hope I can hear the heartbeat at 11 weeks!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Jokerette said:


> I just ordered my Doppler rental! It should be here next week. I hope I can hear the heartbeat at 11 weeks!

My doctor was able to find my little one's heartbeat when i was 9 weeks so I'm sure you'll b able to hear it at 11 :happydance:


----------



## amandad192

Hey ladies. I didn't have such a great time at my mum's. My symptoms left me alone other than tiredness which I'm greatful for...
but next time I visit my family I will NOT be sleeping at my sisters.

I could easily have gone to sleep at 8:30 but my sister wouldn't go into her bedroom so I could go to sleep. She finally dissappeared at 11:30..when Liam woke up so she had to leave the room so I could get him back to sleep. Me OH and Liam were sleeping on my sisters 2 sofas pushed together to make a "bed." I was so uncomfortable and had about 4 hours sleep at the most. Liam was woken up at 5:20 by my sisters OH going to the toilet.
Then the next day she was moaning that I was tired and stressed...even though it was her fault that I had to stay up 3 hours later than I wanted to then deal with an uncomfortable bed and a wriggley toddler.

But the worst thing about it was my sister and her OH were smoking weed all night!!!!
When we got there it was agreed that they would only smoke it in the bedroom...then when the evening came they just sparked up where ever they wanted. I do hope it hasn't effect my little growing bubba at all :cry:
Oh and the 2 blankets Liam has had since he was a newborn are now ruined because her dog pissed on them, so I've had to chuck them. He has slept with at least one of those blankets every night since the day he came home from hospital. recently he's been taking them both to bed using 1 as a pillow and 1 as a cuddly. I'm GUTTED!! They're just cheap blankets from primark...but that's not the point. They were HIS blankets.

Today my sickness is catching up on me big time. I've been vomiting loads and can't wait to go to bed!! I've put Liam down for an early night because he was getting fussy and I can't stop running to the bathroom. He gave me a massive cuddle before bed :cloud9: He really knows how to make mummy feel better!!! x


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> I just ordered my Doppler rental! It should be here next week. I hope I can hear the heartbeat at 11 weeks!

I tried to find my LO's heartbeat a few days ago, but couldnt get it (granted my doppler is a cheapy) ~ May try again tonite & let you know :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: amandad ~ At least your home now :hug:


----------



## Jokerette

Amandad- oh that sounds like not a fun trip :( I'm sorry to hear they were so inconsiderate! :( that makes me feel so defensive for you!!

KellyC- I hope you can hear yours soon! So exciting and nervewracking at the same time

Zombiekitten- I hope my bean is as cooperative as yours!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

amandad192 said:


> Hey ladies. I didn't have such a great time at my mum's. My symptoms left me alone other than tiredness which I'm greatful for...
> but next time I visit my family I will NOT be sleeping at my sisters.
> 
> I could easily have gone to sleep at 8:30 but my sister wouldn't go into her bedroom so I could go to sleep. She finally dissappeared at 11:30..when Liam woke up so she had to leave the room so I could get him back to sleep. Me OH and Liam were sleeping on my sisters 2 sofas pushed together to make a "bed." I was so uncomfortable and had about 4 hours sleep at the most. Liam was woken up at 5:20 by my sisters OH going to the toilet.
> Then the next day she was moaning that I was tired and stressed...even though it was her fault that I had to stay up 3 hours later than I wanted to then deal with an uncomfortable bed and a wriggley toddler.
> 
> But the worst thing about it was my sister and her OH were smoking weed all night!!!!
> When we got there it was agreed that they would only smoke it in the bedroom...then when the evening came they just sparked up where ever they wanted. I do hope it hasn't effect my little growing bubba at all :cry:
> Oh and the 2 blankets Liam has had since he was a newborn are now ruined because her dog pissed on them, so I've had to chuck them. He has slept with at least one of those blankets every night since the day he came home from hospital. recently he's been taking them both to bed using 1 as a pillow and 1 as a cuddly. I'm GUTTED!! They're just cheap blankets from primark...but that's not the point. They were HIS blankets.
> 
> Today my sickness is catching up on me big time. I've been vomiting loads and can't wait to go to bed!! I've put Liam down for an early night because he was getting fussy and I can't stop running to the bathroom. He gave me a massive cuddle before bed :cloud9: He really knows how to make mummy feel better!!! x

Yes, please do not stay there again! Not only can second-hand pot smoke affect your unborn child but you can actually get high from it. Which means it also affects your Dh and yourself AND Especially your LO.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm a plum today!!!! Woohooo!!!

I think today is the last day of vocals in the studio. Then I think tomorrow is a day for "listening" to everything. This means that instead of heading to Disney late Saturday, I think we'll be able to head there early. I'm so looking forward to getting there! One week from today we'll head out of Cali. Not home yet, for me. I'll be in St Louis until that weekend, but I'll be with hubby and my puppies!! 

We aren't going into the studio today until 6 (UGH) so we're getting ready and are going to go to the Grammy Museum, I believe. I'm annoyed because it's going to cost 11$ and we'll only be there for about an hour and a half!! I know that's not a lot of money, but I'd rather spend it on something else. Ah well. I told Dh and he said to go ahead and go.


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> I'm a plum today!!!! Woohooo!!!

:wohoo: For '*plumhood*'!!! :yipee:


----------



## becstar

swanxxsong said:


> Just got home (er, to work) - baby looks great! Took awhile to do the nuchal measurements because baby was being _stubborn_ - uh oh, already takes after mommy! But the measurements came back normal, bloodwork #1 is done and I get bloodwork #2 in a month. Then they'll tell me the results based on the measurements + blood. :shrug: Things looked good so I take that as a positive sign. And my uterus is fine, thank you doctor for getting me all paranoid for nothing. :haha: So, the waiting game begins, as my next appointment is just a general pee-in-a-cup, get weighed, heartbeat on 8/24. I am pretty much on cloud 9.
> 
> I know nothing about nubs but if anyone has guesses, you are welcome to propose them. :) haha. She gave me 8 photos total, but this was the clearest photo of the baby in its entirety. Some are just feet, just hands, etc.

I think girl!


----------



## TeQuiero

amandad192 said:


> Hey ladies. I didn't have such a great time at my mum's. My symptoms left me alone other than tiredness which I'm greatful for...
> but next time I visit my family I will NOT be sleeping at my sisters.
> 
> I could easily have gone to sleep at 8:30 but my sister wouldn't go into her bedroom so I could go to sleep. She finally dissappeared at 11:30..when Liam woke up so she had to leave the room so I could get him back to sleep. Me OH and Liam were sleeping on my sisters 2 sofas pushed together to make a "bed." I was so uncomfortable and had about 4 hours sleep at the most. Liam was woken up at 5:20 by my sisters OH going to the toilet.
> Then the next day she was moaning that I was tired and stressed...even though it was her fault that I had to stay up 3 hours later than I wanted to then deal with an uncomfortable bed and a wriggley toddler.
> 
> But the worst thing about it was my sister and her OH were smoking weed all night!!!!
> When we got there it was agreed that they would only smoke it in the bedroom...then when the evening came they just sparked up where ever they wanted. I do hope it hasn't effect my little growing bubba at all :cry:
> Oh and the 2 blankets Liam has had since he was a newborn are now ruined because her dog pissed on them, so I've had to chuck them. He has slept with at least one of those blankets every night since the day he came home from hospital. recently he's been taking them both to bed using 1 as a pillow and 1 as a cuddly. I'm GUTTED!! They're just cheap blankets from primark...but that's not the point. They were HIS blankets.
> 
> Today my sickness is catching up on me big time. I've been vomiting loads and can't wait to go to bed!! I've put Liam down for an early night because he was getting fussy and I can't stop running to the bathroom. He gave me a massive cuddle before bed :cloud9: He really knows how to make mummy feel better!!! x

Oh hun, I am so sorry that it was so bad! I know that it is nice to spend time with family, but you have to take care of you, OH, and Liam... so next time stay where you will be comfy! :hugs:

I just bought my doppler, hopefully it will be here within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## becstar

babyclements said:


> Hey guys, Just had a nice though - We are staying team yellow - and I cant remember where I seen it but, Instead of the doc announcing "its a _____" I am gonna have my husband announce it :) I think that would be neat! Don't need a doc to distinguish between boy/girl bits then! Well I hope not LOL :D

With Ilana we asked for them not to tell us. When she was delivered they put her straight on my tummy and I saw her and said 'it's a girl, it's a girl! It is a girl, isn't it?'


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! Im very pleased with the scan results. Looks like a happy baby and healthy too! The sonographer slipped and called the baby a female once, not sure if that was subconscious or just a slip of the tongue. We will see! haha. She talked to the baby the whole time, so cant be too shocked if she slipped. =) She was lovely, so wonderful. 

I agree with *Becstar*, because Im leaning toward girl. Actually I posted a thread in first tri and nobody suggested boy yet. :haha: Id be stoked either way, but I originally really wanted a girl so that would be loads of fun. :shrugs: But like I said, a happy and healthy baby is what counts!

Awesome, *Jokerette*! I am awaiting my dopplers arrival from eBay. No tracking number! =( So Ive been waiting and waiting and waiting for it to arrive from Chicago. Getting impatient!

*Amanda*, Im so sorry you had a rough time on your break away from home. So frustrating when people cant be sensitive to your LO! But I think youll be alright. :hugs: Id definitely stay away as much as you can in the future, if nothing else but for your own peace of mind!

Congrats on becoming a plum, *JP*! What do you do for a living, if you dont mind me asking. Recording artist?! Haha. Im just inferring from what you wrote above, and Im nosy. ;) Clearly, Im trying to procrastinate on work. xD Have fun at the Museum!

Hope you can hear the HB soon, *Kelly*!

Aw, cute scan *Lilrojo*! 

Thank you *Laidee * how are you feeling?


----------



## mumanddad

MrsMM24 said:


> :flower: I wanted to personally thank each and every one of you for your well wishes, thoughts, and prayers during this time. I will carry them with me to TTC and hopefully you will all see me in the First Trimester Threads soon as you make your way to 2nd Trimester!
> 
> :hugs: and Thanks AMANDA, JUNEBUGS, BECSTAR, SPARKLEZ, TEQUIERO, DIANA, KELLY, GEOGEM, MRSRAGGLE, ENGINEERGIRL, TIGER, and SWAN!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy remaining 7 mos! Forehead kisses to all of your little "Love" and Leap Year babies! It has been a pleasure.

I am so sorry for your loss hun big hugs and kisses


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies hope your all well, its going to take me a while to catch up so im off to read x


----------



## Diana5241

Amandad,
How inconsiderate of them! I know it had to be a horrible position to be in - say something? Stay quite? Just go to bed in front of them? - but at least you're home now. I hope you feel better!!


----------



## mumanddad

Amandad how inconsiderate of her i would of just fallen a sleep she would of got the hint then (i fall alseep all the time now when wr have guests, how bad is that but i am always tired and i dont have children at home so i can imagine how tired you were feeling)


----------



## amandad192

Thanks everyone who replied to my rather long rant.
We thought we'd be better staying there because my little sister has a fear of sick and has what I can only compare to a tantrum I some says they feel sick. Completely forgot my sister smoked weed all the time...and considering she has a 2 year old I'm shocked she does it in the house!
Diana and mumanddad I would love to have been able to go to sleep right there but she had the TV on..It's a massive..i think...50 inch screen and was flashing right in front of my face. We had no proper duvet and no pillows so there was no way I could just doze off.
defo staying at my mums next time we visit, no way I can deal with all that again.

I really can't wait until OH is driving..then we can make it a day trip instead of having to stay a night or 2. (It's an awkward situation because my dad lives 5 minutes up the road from me....but his girlfriend lives 5 minutes up the road from my mum...so he goes to stay at his girlfriends when I'm at my mums.)


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello Everyone! 
All I can say is WOW...this thread is moving FASTTTTT!

Here is my info: 
Name: Therealme :)
Due date: Feb 16
Age: 26
Location: Seattle, WA - USA
SO details: husband of 6 years, we've been together for 10 years
Other children: this is our first!
Profession: Project Manager at a leading Wireless company :D
Other fun facts: I LOVE photography and to travel! I have been to 13 countries in the last 7 months! 


Besides that......I am patiently waiting for my appointment with the Midwife tomorrow. Am not expecting a lot out of it. They said they will schedule my 12 weeks scan at that time, so looking forward to that. 
My nausea is slowly getting better but still not 100%. I officially dont fit into my pre-pregnancy clothes. I went to target and bought a BBand and its been helpful. I am trying to hold off buying maternity clothes for as long as possible!


----------



## TheRealMe

I have a question....for some reason I can not see everyone's pictures of scans...i can see some of them as they are attached at the bottom of their posts but I can not see most of them...do i need to click somewhere to see them? Please help!


----------



## Junebugs

*Amanda-* I am sorry for your &^%* night.... really if she has a child you would think she would understand not to smoke weed around you :( . I am sure you will be ok thou.... as long at it wasn't ALOT and wasn't for a long time.

*Jokerette-* YAY for the doppler.. i love mine. I am sure you will fine the HB just have patience if you don't. You will get it eventually :)

All the rest of the girls i hope everyone is feeling good and i love all the scans! Keep them coming :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, amandad192 I'm sorry your stay was so crummy:hugs: I get really cranky when I don't get to sleep when I want to (especially now that I have a good excuse:haha:) 

Thought I would add a little more about myself:
Name: Kayla
Due date: Feb 29
Age: 21
Location: Lake Havasu City, AZ
SO details: Hubby of 2 years and been together for 7 years
Other children: none, unless you count those with 4 legs!
Profession: I manage a natural pet food store
Other fun facts: I have a talent for making really cool cakes, and I'm a huge animal person


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I notice we have some fab scan pics!! I am soo jealous!! I want one!! lol

Well everone now knows our news!! I just did the big facebook announcement!! yay

hope everyone is well, I have read all the posts but dont seems to remember everything that was in them!! (slightly losing it I think!!) 

got home from work today feeling awful, so hubby sent me for a bath and a nap and he sorted the kids and made the dinner and bathed Blake so when I came down (2 hours later) everything was all done!! feel so refreshed now (love him lots at the minute!! lol)


----------



## mumanddad

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I notice we have some fab scan pics!! I am soo jealous!! I want one!! lol
> 
> Well everone now knows our news!! I just did the big facebook announcement!! yay
> 
> hope everyone is well, I have read all the posts but dont seems to remember everything that was in them!! (slightly losing it I think!!)
> 
> got home from work today feeling awful, so hubby sent me for a bath and a nap and he sorted the kids and made the dinner and bathed Blake so when I came down (2 hours later) everything was all done!! feel so refreshed now (love him lots at the minute!! lol)

AWW sorry you werent feeling good, that wad lovely of your hubby x


----------



## BeachComber

TheRealMe said:


> Hello Everyone!
> All I can say is WOW...this thread is moving FASTTTTT!
> 
> Here is my info:
> Name: Therealme :)
> Due date: Feb 16
> Age: 26
> Location: Seattle, WA - USA
> SO details: husband of 6 years, we've been together for 10 years
> Other children: this is our first!
> Profession: Project Manager at a leading Wireless company :D
> Other fun facts: I LOVE photography and to travel! I have been to 13 countries in the last 7 months!
> 
> 
> Besides that......I am patiently waiting for my appointment with the Midwife tomorrow. Am not expecting a lot out of it. They said they will schedule my 12 weeks scan at that time, so looking forward to that.
> My nausea is slowly getting better but still not 100%. I officially dont fit into my pre-pregnancy clothes. I went to target and bought a BBand and its been helpful. I am trying to hold off buying maternity clothes for as long as possible!

Hi and Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

swanxxsong said:


> Just got home (er, to work) - baby looks great! Took awhile to do the nuchal measurements because baby was being _stubborn_ - uh oh, already takes after mommy! But the measurements came back normal, bloodwork #1 is done and I get bloodwork #2 in a month. Then they'll tell me the results based on the measurements + blood. :shrug: Things looked good so I take that as a positive sign. And my uterus is fine, thank you doctor for getting me all paranoid for nothing. :haha: So, the waiting game begins, as my next appointment is just a general pee-in-a-cup, get weighed, heartbeat on 8/24. I am pretty much on cloud 9.
> 
> I know nothing about nubs but if anyone has guesses, you are welcome to propose them. :) haha. She gave me 8 photos total, but this was the clearest photo of the baby in its entirety. Some are just feet, just hands, etc.


aww your baby looks adorable!!!! Congrats on a great scan! :happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

KellyC75 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today?? It's ALMOST FRIDAY!
> 
> Im much better than yesterday (took a couple of painkillers before bed last night~Didnt like taking them,but just had to, wasnt even functioning properly last night :nope:)
> 
> Just been to get a few grocerys & it was soooo hard to resist the cakes & desserts! :dohh: Did buy some huge choccie cookies though! :munch:Click to expand...

This is so me! I am always cravings cakes and cookies, and donuts! ugh lol.


----------



## BeachComber

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. so just wanted to share a pic of my scan from yesterday..
> 
> just need to decide if im doing the early scanning or not.. think i might.. but not 100 percent yet.. next appt is Aug 17th.. so i cant wait for the next 3 weeks to pass..

Very sweet scan pic!!!:happydance:


----------



## BeachComber

amandad192 said:


> Hey ladies. I didn't have such a great time at my mum's. My symptoms left me alone other than tiredness which I'm greatful for...
> but next time I visit my family I will NOT be sleeping at my sisters.
> 
> I could easily have gone to sleep at 8:30 but my sister wouldn't go into her bedroom so I could go to sleep. She finally dissappeared at 11:30..when Liam woke up so she had to leave the room so I could get him back to sleep. Me OH and Liam were sleeping on my sisters 2 sofas pushed together to make a "bed." I was so uncomfortable and had about 4 hours sleep at the most. Liam was woken up at 5:20 by my sisters OH going to the toilet.
> Then the next day she was moaning that I was tired and stressed...even though it was her fault that I had to stay up 3 hours later than I wanted to then deal with an uncomfortable bed and a wriggley toddler.
> 
> But the worst thing about it was my sister and her OH were smoking weed all night!!!!
> When we got there it was agreed that they would only smoke it in the bedroom...then when the evening came they just sparked up where ever they wanted. I do hope it hasn't effect my little growing bubba at all :cry:
> Oh and the 2 blankets Liam has had since he was a newborn are now ruined because her dog pissed on them, so I've had to chuck them. He has slept with at least one of those blankets every night since the day he came home from hospital. recently he's been taking them both to bed using 1 as a pillow and 1 as a cuddly. I'm GUTTED!! They're just cheap blankets from primark...but that's not the point. They were HIS blankets.
> 
> Today my sickness is catching up on me big time. I've been vomiting loads and can't wait to go to bed!! I've put Liam down for an early night because he was getting fussy and I can't stop running to the bathroom. He gave me a massive cuddle before bed :cloud9: He really knows how to make mummy feel better!!! x

omg honey sounds like a horrible visit! :hugs: Hope you get some much needed rest!


----------



## RJ2

Question for the crowd- 
Is anyone else having a horrible time eating meats? Chicken, beef, you name it. I have to practically force it down. The smell of it cooking is disgusting and the taste of it is just so.... bleh. Any suggestions? I want to make sure the babes is getting enough protein![/QUOTE]

I saw a TV show the other day regarding this and they were talking about how during pregnancy mothers seem to think they need to eat more protein and try and force it down. They stated that most women eat less meat during pregnancy and that it is perfectly fine to do so.


----------



## JulianasMommy

I'm so upset that i forgot about this board!!!!!! I will try to post more and i am going to try to catch up as much as i can! :)


----------



## RJ2

Name: RJ2
Due date: Feb 2
Age: 29
Location: Sydney Australia
SO details: Husband of 9 Moths been together for 7 years
Other children: Baby #2 LO 3 1/2 Yrs
Profession: Marine Technician in the Australian Navy
Other fun facts: Am a total book worm.

Yeah I'm a Peach!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Congrats on becoming a plum, *JP*! What do you do for a living, if you dont mind me asking. Recording artist?! Haha. Im just inferring from what you wrote above, and Im nosy. ;) Clearly, Im trying to procrastinate on work. xD Have fun at the Museum!

Lol, I wish. I am a stay at home wife though I'm also an Air Force Reservist. I hate doing that and only have to do my "time" once a year. I'm much happier staying home!

My husbands cousins have a band (kMw if anyone wants to check them out on Facebook!) and they are here recording their newest CD. Their first ones were pretty amateur (not bad, but not professional) but this one is sounding AMAZING. I cannot wait to hear the finished product!!! I'm here with them videotaping as much as possible so that once it's over, they can make some sort of video of the past couple weeks.


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> Welcome Dizzy!! :)
> 
> And thanks Junebugs! I couldn't believe when she handed me 8. I am way too excited and want to just scan and upload them all THIS SECOND. Trying to get work done when I'm so distracted? DIFFICULT. But my boss comes back Monday so I'm like, cracking a whip on myself so I get something accomplished. Ack! >.< But I'll post more later, promiseeee.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?? It's ALMOST FRIDAY!

Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous!!!!!! :dance: Now, the darn computer keeps going down every time i try to upload this. ahhhhhhhhhhh:growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> KellyC- I hope you can hear yours soon! So exciting and nervewracking at the same time

Tried again last night, but couldnt get it :nope: Got lots of whooshing, which I think is the placenta :baby:



MrsStutler said:


> Other fun facts: I have a talent for making really cool cakes

Awesome ~ Do you have any pics of your cakes :cake: Would love to see (& drool over:haha:) them



geogem said:


> got home from work today feeling awful, so hubby sent me for a bath and a nap and he sorted the kids and made the dinner and bathed Blake so when I came down (2 hours later) everything was all done!! feel so refreshed now (love him lots at the minute!! lol)

:hugs: But lucky you ~ DH was a *STAR* :thumbup:



RJ2 said:


> I saw a TV show the other day regarding this and they were talking about how during pregnancy mothers seem to think they need to eat more protein and try and force it down. *They stated that most women eat less meat during pregnancy and that it is perfectly fine to do so*.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## muminuk

WOW- This seems to be the busiet blog ever ! Would love to be a part of it..

I had my first dating scan yesterday..what a feeling to see your baby :)..My due date was advanced from the 9th to 7th Feb 2012..YAYYY !


----------



## BabyAngelic

My scan is in 3 hours :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

muminuk said:


> WOW- This seems to be the busiet blog ever ! Would love to be a part of it..
> 
> I had my first dating scan yesterday..what a feeling to see your baby :)..My due date was advanced from the 9th to 7th Feb 2012..YAYYY !

:wave: Welcome :flower:



BabyAngelic said:


> My scan is in 3 hours :happydance: :wohoo:

:yipee: Exciting day! :wohoo:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, I guess I should throw out there to Mrs Raggle that my due is 'officially' the 7th and no longer the 11th :haha: Shouldn't be budging from there now, I think!

My doppler arrived last night and I couldn't find the HB! lol. I'm not worried, I mean, I had my scan yesterday. xD But I _was _annoyed. Sneaky little beanie!


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies! I just got done telling my Mom the news! :happydance: I was SO worried over how she would react! You'd think it wouldn't be a big deal since I am 35 years old and married but I guess I was worried that she would think I was nuts for having a 4th! 

Instead she was thrilled! She said she was really wishing that someone in the family would have one more baby! So I am relieved now! So glad it's all in the open! :happydance:


----------



## Laidee

Hi everyone. I'm now a peach! I'm confused as to when I enter the 2nd trimester. Some sites/books say at 13 weeks and others say 14....I feel like I'm limbo lol.

*swanxxsong*, i'm feeling better today. Thanks! 

*Amanda*, sorry for such a crappy visit. Thankfully you are home now.

BeachComber, i'm glad your mom is excited. I think no matter how old we get, we'll always have that fear of displeasing/disappointing mom :)

I think my coworkers are starting to suspect I'm pregnant. They haven't asked me personally, but a coworker who know's told me that they've heard people talking. I find it funny. But i'm not trying to hide it, if they ask, I'll gladly tell them. Just didn't want to announce it to the office.


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance: Beach comber ~ Glad it went so well :happydance:


----------



## dsnshne23

Hello all loving the scans! Sorry been a busy week! Got one week left of work And I just cannot wait to be done lol Glad telling parents went well.

Supposed to be going to visit his sister/mom in Amarillo this weekend. Not feeling it but gonna put on my happy face and suck it up and go.

Been crying a lot since last night don't know if it is the hormones or the fact that my OH called me selfish. Either way feeling very blue :( Hope everyone else is having a blessed day!


----------



## KellyC75

dsnshne23 said:


> Been crying a lot since last night don't know if it is the hormones or the fact that my OH called me selfish. Either way feeling very blue :( Hope everyone else is having a blessed day!

:hug: I would say that its for both of those reasons ~ Bless you :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Laidee said:


> Hi everyone. I'm now a peach! I'm confused as to when I enter the 2nd trimester. Some sites/books say at 13 weeks and others say 14....I feel like I'm limbo lol.
> 
> *swanxxsong*, i'm feeling better today. Thanks!
> 
> *Amanda*, sorry for such a crappy visit. Thankfully you are home now.
> 
> BeachComber, i'm glad your mom is excited. I think no matter how old we get, we'll always have that fear of displeasing/disappointing mom :)
> 
> I think my coworkers are starting to suspect I'm pregnant. They haven't asked me personally, but a coworker who know's told me that they've heard people talking. I find it funny. But i'm not trying to hide it, if they ask, I'll gladly tell them. Just didn't want to announce it to the office.

I was wondering the same thing. i have an app on my phone that divides them up and since I am 12 weeks today it says that with my EDD being 2/10/12 trimester 1 ends 7/29/10 (today) and trimester 2 ends on 11/11/11 (hehehe). 
https://pregnancy.about.com/od/trimesterguide/f/3trimesters.htm

That link shares that trimester 1 is from 1-12 weeks, 2 is from 13-27, and 3 is from 28-42.... so I am in the last week of the first trimester!


Q: Should I feel bad that I ate a plum for breakfast since I am a plum today! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Just checking in!

Amanda - I'm sorry your visit didn't go to plan, I deffo wouldn't be going back. How inconsiderate of your sister and her OH!

All the new scan pics are gorgeous! Nearly my turn! Tuesday 9.30! Cannot wait! :D

RJ2 - I am really struggling with eating, still convinced I'm losing weight. Everything makes me gag if I'm feeling even slightly sickly. Between Tuesday and Thursday I barely ate a single thing cause I was gagging and throwing up :(

Girls... I realised something yesterday. I haven't taken my folic acid tablets in god knows how long. Honestly, at least a month. I wanted to cry yesterday when I realised I'd completely forgotten about them. How could I? I just fogot :( Between work, and feeling sick and in laws problems I forgot :( My poor baby! I'm so stupid!


----------



## Jokerette

*Welcome newest ladies!* Its great that we are STILL getting new February mommies :)

*TeQuiero-* I too am waiting for the 3rd... cant wait for my next scan! :)

*geogem- *Your hubby sounds wonderful! :)

*RJ2*- that makes me feel better about the meats!
*
JulianasMommy-* welcome back! :)

*BabyAngelic-* cant wait to hear all about your scan!!!!

*swanxxsong-* keep us posted on the Doppler, im sure you'll find it soon :) Like you said, you just had your scan so nothing to worry about! I think mine is due to arrive the same day as my scan too

*BeachComber-* Glad your mom was excited!

*Laidee-* congrats on being a peach! :)

*dsnshne23- *I think its probably a combination of the hormones and everything else... i hope you feel better :hugs:

*Natasha2605*- You are NOT stupid!!! :hugs: Try not to worry too much or stress too much. Obviously taking the folic acid is better than not, but just start taking them again right away! You took them for the first 2 months and now you can start again. :) I'm sure your little baby is okay!!!! I think folic acid does its best work in the weeks BEFORE you conceive and for the first few weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Jokerette

ladies I have a CONFESSION!!* I ordered a crib today!*! LOL! I know its soooo early, but my friend got me nervous when she told me that her crib took 12 weeks to arrive, and I know I will want to start day-dreaming and decorating the nursery after we find out the gender in a couple months. So I showed hubby and we ordered it. He gave me the thumbs up. Of course it was in stock so it will be here in 2 weeks, not 12. oh my... I am impulsive.... Is anyone else as crazy as I am?!


----------



## Laidee

*Jokerette* you're not crazy. If we had the room, and my husband had his way lol, I think we would have a crib, bassinet, car seat, high chair...all of that now lol. We're in a 1 bedroom right now so I think that is saving us. I can't wait to move so I can have a whole room to decorate and not just a corner.


----------



## becstar

Laidee said:


> *Jokerette* you're not crazy. If we had the room, and my husband had his way lol, I think we would have a crib, bassinet, car seat, high chair...all of that now lol. We're in a 1 bedroom right now so I think that is saving us. I can't wait to move so I can have a whole room to decorate and not just a corner.

We were in a 1 bed when I was pregnant with La (had to move when I was 8 months pregnant, great excuse not to help move boxes!) and I felt the same... But it was still exciting getting all the little bits together. 

It's weird being pregnant second time round, I am excited but I just don't have the time to think about it so much... I understand you forgetting your folic acid Natasha because I often do. There is folic acid in loads of foods though, breakfast cereal, mushrooms, marmite... even bread is often fortified with it. And the neural tube closes quite early on so try not to panic. 

I found this list
Food	Micrograms (&#956;g) % DV^
*Breakfast cereals fortified with 100% of the DV, ¾ cup	400	100
Beef liver, cooked, braised, 3 ounces	185	45
Cowpeas (blackeyes), immature, cooked, boiled, ½ cup	105	25
*Breakfast cereals, fortified with 25% of the DV, ¾ cup	100	25
Spinach, frozen, cooked, boiled, ½ cup	100	25
Great Northern beans, boiled, ½ cup	90	20
Asparagus, boiled, 4 spears	85	20
*Rice, white, long-grain, parboiled, enriched, cooked, ½ cup	65	15
Vegetarian baked beans, canned, 1 cup	60	15
Spinach, raw, 1 cup	60	15
Green peas, frozen, boiled, ½ cup	50	15
Broccoli, chopped, frozen, cooked, ½ cup	50	15
*Egg noodles, cooked, enriched, ½ cup	50	15
Broccoli, raw, 2 spears (each 5 inches long)	45	10
Avocado, raw, all varieties, sliced, ½ cup sliced	45	10
Peanuts, all types, dry roasted, 1 ounce	40	10
Lettuce, Romaine, shredded, ½ cup	40	10
Wheat germ, crude, 2 Tablespoons	40	10
Tomato Juice, canned, 6 ounces	35	10
Orange juice, chilled, includes concentrate, ¾ cup	35	10
Turnip greens, frozen, cooked, boiled, ½ cup	30	8
Orange, all commercial varieties, fresh, 1 small	30	8
*Bread, white, 1 slice	25	6
*Bread, whole wheat, 1 slice	25	6
Egg, whole, raw, fresh, 1 large	25	6
Cantaloupe, raw, ¼ medium	25	6
Papaya, raw, ½ cup cubes	25	6
Banana, raw, 1 medium	20	6


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> ladies I have a CONFESSION!!* I ordered a crib today!*! LOL! I know its soooo early, but my friend got me nervous when she told me that her crib took 12 weeks to arrive, and I know I will want to start day-dreaming and decorating the nursery after we find out the gender in a couple months. So I showed hubby and we ordered it. He gave me the thumbs up. Of course it was in stock so it will be here in 2 weeks, not 12. oh my... I am impulsive.... Is anyone else as crazy as I am?!

No, you are not crazy at all. I have had my crib and change tablet for about 2 weeks now.. lol


----------



## mrsraggle

*muminuk*, *dizzyangel *and *MrsStutler *- welcome and congratulations!
*swanxxsong *I've changed your date now, great scan guessing :pink: for you!


----------



## TeQuiero

Natasha2605 said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> Amanda - I'm sorry your visit didn't go to plan, I deffo wouldn't be going back. How inconsiderate of your sister and her OH!
> 
> All the new scan pics are gorgeous! Nearly my turn! Tuesday 9.30! Cannot wait! :D
> 
> RJ2 - I am really struggling with eating, still convinced I'm losing weight. Everything makes me gag if I'm feeling even slightly sickly. Between Tuesday and Thursday I barely ate a single thing cause I was gagging and throwing up :(
> 
> Girls... I realised something yesterday. I haven't taken my folic acid tablets in god knows how long. Honestly, at least a month. I wanted to cry yesterday when I realised I'd completely forgotten about them. How could I? I just fogot :( Between work, and feeling sick and in laws problems I forgot :( My poor baby! I'm so stupid!


Don't worry hun, I know that they are better for the baby...but it won't be terrible for you to have missed them. Honestly, when I was pregnant with both of the boys I hardly every took my prenatal vitamins, and they both came out fine! Don't stress yourself out! :hugs:


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi everyone.....I am a lime today:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I also met the MW and got to hear the babys HB...it was 165!!!


----------



## Tobaira

Jokerette - I am totally wanting to buy cribs too.. which is bad because someone gave me one used that would be fine, but now that I'm having twins I want the cribs to match.. silly I know but.. oh well. I'm holding off on buying anything for a couple weeks as I'm going up to a big mothers of multiples club sale so I want to check there first


----------



## TheRealMe

Junebugs said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> ladies I have a CONFESSION!!* I ordered a crib today!*! LOL! I know its soooo early, but my friend got me nervous when she told me that her crib took 12 weeks to arrive, and I know I will want to start day-dreaming and decorating the nursery after we find out the gender in a couple months. So I showed hubby and we ordered it. He gave me the thumbs up. Of course it was in stock so it will be here in 2 weeks, not 12. oh my... I am impulsive.... Is anyone else as crazy as I am?!
> 
> No, you are not crazy at all. I have had my crib and change tablet for about 2 weeks now.. lolClick to expand...

 wow ...I would love to have mine as wel:thumbup:l! Did you get the crib/changing table combo? any advice on that? I was thinking about getting a combo to save space......what color did you get?


----------



## TheRealMe

Tobaira said:


> Jokerette - I am totally wanting to buy cribs too.. which is bad because someone gave me one used that would be fine, but now that I'm having twins I want the cribs to match.. silly I know but.. oh well. I'm holding off on buying anything for a couple weeks as I'm going up to a big mothers of multiples club sale so I want to check there first

Ohh may they can share this one for the first couple of months and then you can get 2 matching ones when they get a little older? :shrug:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Natasha, I wouldn't worry too much. Folic acid is most important at the very, very beginning. I'm sure this'll help you remember, too!

Amanda, so sorry to hear about your bad visit. Hope you get to thoroughly recoup!

Loving all the scan pics. We get to hear the heartbeat (I hope!) on Tuesday.

Also, I am officially still pretty morning sick. I can't wait for hormones to change and it to end - I hope it ends! All I want to eat are bread-y things and chips. Vegetables won't stay down for the world. I can make fruit and meat work, but they aren't fun.


----------



## TheRealMe

EngineerGirl said:


> Natasha, I wouldn't worry too much. Folic acid is most important at the very, very beginning. I'm sure this'll help you remember, too!
> 
> Amanda, so sorry to hear about your bad visit. Hope you get to thoroughly recoup!
> 
> Loving all the scan pics. We get to hear the heartbeat (I hope!) on Tuesday.
> 
> Also, I am officially still pretty morning sick. I can't wait for hormones to change and it to end - I hope it ends! All I want to eat are bread-y things and chips. Vegetables won't stay down for the world. I can make fruit and meat work, but they aren't fun.


awwww hope you feel better soon! I was that way a couple of weeks ago...its starting to get better now! just hang in there ..... your almost there! :loopy:


----------



## BeachComber

Jokerette said:


> ladies I have a CONFESSION!!* I ordered a crib today!*! LOL! I know its soooo early, but my friend got me nervous when she told me that her crib took 12 weeks to arrive, and I know I will want to start day-dreaming and decorating the nursery after we find out the gender in a couple months. So I showed hubby and we ordered it. He gave me the thumbs up. Of course it was in stock so it will be here in 2 weeks, not 12. oh my... I am impulsive.... Is anyone else as crazy as I am?!

You are not crazy!! I have been having a hard time not running around buying things myself! It is so hard to wait. I am trying to hold out until we find out what we are having in September. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

TheRealMe said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> ladies I have a CONFESSION!!* I ordered a crib today!*! LOL! I know its soooo early, but my friend got me nervous when she told me that her crib took 12 weeks to arrive, and I know I will want to start day-dreaming and decorating the nursery after we find out the gender in a couple months. So I showed hubby and we ordered it. He gave me the thumbs up. Of course it was in stock so it will be here in 2 weeks, not 12. oh my... I am impulsive.... Is anyone else as crazy as I am?!
> 
> No, you are not crazy at all. I have had my crib and change tablet for about 2 weeks now.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> wow ...I would love to have mine as wel:thumbup:l! Did you get the crib/changing table combo? any advice on that? I was thinking about getting a combo to save space......what color did you get?Click to expand...

Here is a picture of what i got... it was a great deal so i couldn't pass it up....

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/crib.jpg


----------



## swanxxsong

I already picked out my crib, we just didn't go pick it up yet because we need to get rid of the futon in the spare bedroom first! :O haha. Thank goodness, I found out today that a friend of mine wants it, so :dance:! 

No baby on the Doppler again today. But I'm also maybe not searching long enough, as I read women look for 20 minutes before finding baby? I only look for like, 5 because I was afraid of looking for too long? haha. Fail! But I'm not worried, just annoyed. Baby, where are you?

All baby girl guesses! Guess we'll know soon! ;D haha. Well, not soon enough!

I'm really behind today, so hello all new members who are joining us! :D

I am so glad it's the weekend. I NEED TO RELAX. It's been a stressful week. Sheesh.


----------



## Jokerette

TheRealMe said:


> wow ...I would love to have mine as wel:thumbup:l! Did you get the crib/changing table combo? any advice on that? I was thinking about getting a combo to save space......what color did you get?

I did not get the combo because we have a nice bureau and I plan on strapping the changing pad on top of the bureau in leiu of an actual changing table. Then we are going to put some high shelves on the wall out if baby reach for lotions and cream etc. We will probably use the top drawer for diapers.

For the crib we went with Consumer Reports best buy for convertible cribs, which was the DaVinci Emily 4in1 convertible crib. So it goes from crib to toddler, to daybed, to full size adult bed. The bed can stay with our LO through their life! We got it in an oak stain to match the rest of our furniture. :)https://c3.diapers.com/images/products/p/dv/dv-012_1z.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely cribs Girls :kiss:


----------



## tiger

so im on my honeymoon right now, but thought i would quickly pop in and update. 
had a HUGE scare thursday night (night before leaving for our honeymoon). Jonno and I were :sex: (we have many times since being pregnant), and after we finished, i felt a little too 'wet' down there, well i got my phone to look (it was dark) and i freaked out, so i screamed at jonno to turn the light on immediately, and i look down and i was absolutely covered in bright red blood. I understand spotting from sex maybe, but this looked like i was having a heavy period. All down my legs, feet on the floor, all up my arms (dont ask :blush: ) and i just screamed it was very horrific :cry:. I screamed at jonno and by this point he was pure white, looking like he was going to feint, he was covered too I ran out to my mum and screamed at her that i was bleeding, and since she had friends over, she quietly came in and asked how much, and then she saw my legs and arms. she ordered me in the shower with shower and i got in and started shaking, i was scrubbing the blood off me so quick. I was in absolute streams of tears. Called 000 (emergency) and they said they would send an ambulance, they got to my house and spoke to me and said by the amount of blood, i had lost the baby rang a nurse at the hospital clinic and she said the same thing, there was a 10% chance of bean being alive :cry: . Friday morning, had to go see them to book an emergency scan to confirm i had lost bean, I had been up all night crying with jonno. We were talking about how much we loved bean already and jonno was going to get a tattoo in memory of bean well the scan rolled around and I was in tears when she was skimming over my baby, until she stopped on it. There was beans little heart, beating away :cloud9: cue tears of happiness . jonno started balling his eyes too. our little bean was alive !!! I was in shock, i thought for sure it was all over because of the amount of blood. But little bean is amazing, measuring 4 days ahead, strong little HB of 168bpm 
i will post photos from the scan when i get back from honeymoon, but for now, we are soooo happy. I have an appt on tuesday to investigate the cause, there is a high chance it was bleeding from my cervix, in which case i need to be monitored very regularly incase i dialate and go into preterm labour.


----------



## KellyC75

Oh my goodness tiger ~ What a total shock & traumatic experience for you 

I am so very happy that you have a strong little bean in there :baby: :thumbup:

Sending my best wishes & happy honeymoon :kiss:


----------



## becstar

Oh Tiger, how bloody terrifying. You poor poor thing. I'm so glad your bean is still wriggling away. My mum had a huge bleed with me at about 12 weeks and was given a scan (unusual then)... And there I was kicking and wriggling away. They have no idea what caused it. And my sil bled on and off throughout her second pregnancy with no obvious cause, and her LO is here and well. 



tiger said:


> so im on my honeymoon right now, but thought i would quickly pop in and update.
> had a HUGE scare thursday night (night before leaving for our honeymoon). Jonno and I were :sex: (we have many times since being pregnant), and after we finished, i felt a little too 'wet' down there, well i got my phone to look (it was dark) and i freaked out, so i screamed at jonno to turn the light on immediately, and i look down and i was absolutely covered in bright red blood. I understand spotting from sex maybe, but this looked like i was having a heavy period. All down my legs, feet on the floor, all up my arms (dont ask :blush: ) and i just screamed it was very horrific :cry:. I screamed at jonno and by this point he was pure white, looking like he was going to feint, he was covered too I ran out to my mum and screamed at her that i was bleeding, and since she had friends over, she quietly came in and asked how much, and then she saw my legs and arms. she ordered me in the shower with shower and i got in and started shaking, i was scrubbing the blood off me so quick. I was in absolute streams of tears. Called 000 (emergency) and they said they would send an ambulance, they got to my house and spoke to me and said by the amount of blood, i had lost the baby rang a nurse at the hospital clinic and she said the same thing, there was a 10% chance of bean being alive :cry: . Friday morning, had to go see them to book an emergency scan to confirm i had lost bean, I had been up all night crying with jonno. We were talking about how much we loved bean already and jonno was going to get a tattoo in memory of bean well the scan rolled around and I was in tears when she was skimming over my baby, until she stopped on it. There was beans little heart, beating away :cloud9: cue tears of happiness . jonno started balling his eyes too. our little bean was alive !!! I was in shock, i thought for sure it was all over because of the amount of blood. But little bean is amazing, measuring 4 days ahead, strong little HB of 168bpm
> i will post photos from the scan when i get back from honeymoon, but for now, we are soooo happy. I have an appt on tuesday to investigate the cause, there is a high chance it was bleeding from my cervix, in which case i need to be monitored very regularly incase i dialate and go into preterm labour.


----------



## monkeydo

Jokerette said:


> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> Eeek, a client asked me when I was due today!!!! It's still a secret, awkward! She's a very "open" type of person (she once told me a had a bogey hanging out of my nose), but still, if she's noticed, other people must have! I'm only 5ft 1 and was a size 10, so my bloaty belly looks pretty large. I thought strategically placed scarves would work until I have my scan next week, but maybe not.
> 
> Oh no!! I'm sorry that made me chuckle, because I bet you look so cute! What did you say to her?Click to expand...

I told her I'd just had a big dinner, but I don't think she was convinced!:dohh:


----------



## monkeydo

Eeek Tiger how scary! I'm so glad everything was OK on the scan. 

Have a fab honeymoon x


----------



## geogem

OMG tiger you must have been petrified!! sooo glas beanie is ok! x

Does anyone else seem to have quite a big belly already? I just cant seem to hide it anymore! its huge - I know subsequant pregnancies you are supposed to show earlier but wow - this is ridiculous!! just hoping there is only 1 in there as I really dont want to have to move!


----------



## Junebugs

OMG Tiger, i am so sorry you had to go though that, it must have been so scary. I am so happy that you, your family and your little bean are all ok. Big hugs for you!! :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

tiger said:


> so im on my honeymoon right now, but thought i would quickly pop in and update.
> had a HUGE scare thursday night (night before leaving for our honeymoon). Jonno and I were :sex: (we have many times since being pregnant), and after we finished, i felt a little too 'wet' down there, well i got my phone to look (it was dark) and i freaked out, so i screamed at jonno to turn the light on immediately, and i look down and i was absolutely covered in bright red blood. I understand spotting from sex maybe, but this looked like i was having a heavy period. All down my legs, feet on the floor, all up my arms (dont ask :blush: ) and i just screamed it was very horrific :cry:. I screamed at jonno and by this point he was pure white, looking like he was going to feint, he was covered too I ran out to my mum and screamed at her that i was bleeding, and since she had friends over, she quietly came in and asked how much, and then she saw my legs and arms. she ordered me in the shower with shower and i got in and started shaking, i was scrubbing the blood off me so quick. I was in absolute streams of tears. Called 000 (emergency) and they said they would send an ambulance, they got to my house and spoke to me and said by the amount of blood, i had lost the baby rang a nurse at the hospital clinic and she said the same thing, there was a 10% chance of bean being alive :cry: . Friday morning, had to go see them to book an emergency scan to confirm i had lost bean, I had been up all night crying with jonno. We were talking about how much we loved bean already and jonno was going to get a tattoo in memory of bean well the scan rolled around and I was in tears when she was skimming over my baby, until she stopped on it. There was beans little heart, beating away :cloud9: cue tears of happiness . jonno started balling his eyes too. our little bean was alive !!! I was in shock, i thought for sure it was all over because of the amount of blood. But little bean is amazing, measuring 4 days ahead, strong little HB of 168bpm
> i will post photos from the scan when i get back from honeymoon, but for now, we are soooo happy. I have an appt on tuesday to investigate the cause, there is a high chance it was bleeding from my cervix, in which case i need to be monitored very regularly incase i dialate and go into preterm labour.

MASSIVE :hugs:
I know almost how scary that must have been!!
With Liam I had a massive bleed during sex. I was 27 weeks and the first thought that came into my mind was "he's dead." I had been to my grandad's funeral the day before and I felt like Liam wanted to go and see him.
Then sitting in the car on the way to hospital I panicked thinking I was going to give birth that day and didn't have anything ready.
The whole time from the bleed until the moment I heard the heartbeat Liam didn't move at all. The midwives say he could sense my fear so was staying still. They also said that it's very common to bleed when having sex (during pregnancy) and that usually everything is ok.


----------



## amandad192

geogem said:


> Does anyone else seem to have quite a big belly already? I just cant seem to hide it anymore! its huge - I know subsequant pregnancies you are supposed to show earlier but wow - this is ridiculous!! just hoping there is only 1 in there as I really dont want to have to move!

I'm jealous!!! I have no sign of a bump yet..I want one!!!


----------



## Jokerette

*Tiger*- oh my goodness! No one should have to go through a scare likke that! I was almost in tears reading your post :( I am so so happy for you and Jonno that your little bean is safe and strong! I am sending 1million hugs your way and I'm so happy for the happy ending!!! :) XOXOXOX


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I am sure that it was really scary!! I know how happy you both must have been to see that HB!! I actually had my "period" every month on time with DS1 for the first 3 months.... I had a + tests but I would still bleed every month. That was part of the reason why my stepmom didn't think anything about it.... and every test that she gave me came up inconclusive or negative. When everyone found out I was pregnant I was already 16 weeks pregnant!

Geogem and Amanda, I started to show around this time with DS2 but this time I am actually looking smaller around the waist than I was when I got pregnant! My jeans are loose again!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: tiger


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Tiger I'm so sorry you had such a fright but I'm so glad things are okay! Enjoy your honeymoon! You deserve it!

I have a belly, and it's my first. LOL. It's not enormous yet, but it's there. I'll attach the image I posted in first tri belly bumps. haha. 

It's not huge but it's tightening up a bit, more than the fatty bloat I'd had since 4 weeks. xD

I will warn, it looks silly because the first photo I took with my right hip to the mirror, so you can see my tattoo. Then I accidentally took the 12 week facing the other direction, so I flipped it in photoshop. :haha: Which explains my magically disappearing hip tattoo. xDDD
 



Attached Files:







BUMP.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## amandad192

swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: Tiger I'm so sorry you had such a fright but I'm so glad things are okay! Enjoy your honeymoon! You deserve it!
> 
> I have a belly, and it's my first. LOL. It's not enormous yet, but it's there. I'll attach the image I posted in first tri belly bumps. haha.
> 
> It's not huge but it's tightening up a bit, more than the fatty bloat I'd had since 4 weeks. xD
> 
> I will warn, it looks silly because the first photo I took with my right hip to the mirror, so you can see my tattoo. Then I accidentally took the 12 week facing the other direction, so I flipped it in photoshop. :haha: Which explains my magically disappearing hip tattoo. xDDD

Aww you defo have a teeny little bump.
I can't wait to be the size of a house...although I know when I am all I'll do is complain about being too big lmao


----------



## becstar

I am pretty big - it's not 'bump' exactly but my bigger uterus has pushed all the other stuff up so I'm all wobbly and bloaty and look much further gone than I am!


----------



## tiggertea

Lovely little roundness you have going on there swan! :cloud9:

I've had the inescapable bloat from day one, and now everything actually IS expanding, my fat bits have been pushed out further and I look a fair bit bigger than I should at just about 10 weeks! :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

swan you have a cute little bump. :flower:

I cannot wait for Wednesday to just get here already! I wanna go to the dr even though it is only a MW appt). It is feeling like it is taking forever for it to get here!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, thanks ladies! I enjoy the cute tiny bump, but I'm really looking forward to popping!!!

But I told hubby that I really want to go to the big touch and feel aquarium before I really pop, because if it doesn't happen soon I'm afraid I won't be able to touch the fish! :haha:

Clearly I'm still a child at heart on some occasion. ;D


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:



geogem said:


> Does anyone else seem to have quite a big belly already? I just cant seem to hide it anymore! its huge - I know subsequant pregnancies you are supposed to show earlier but wow - this is ridiculous!! just hoping there is only 1 in there as I really dont want to have to move!

Yes, me! :blush: Mine is pretty wobbly though (from baby fat with DD ~ That I was just starting to lose!:dohh:) 



swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: Tiger I'm so sorry you had such a fright but I'm so glad things are okay! Enjoy your honeymoon! You deserve it!
> 
> I have a belly, and it's my first. LOL. It's not enormous yet, but it's there. I'll attach the image I posted in first tri belly bumps. haha.
> 
> It's not huge but it's tightening up a bit, more than the fatty bloat I'd had since 4 weeks. xD
> 
> I will warn, it looks silly because the first photo I took with my right hip to the mirror, so you can see my tattoo. Then I accidentally took the 12 week facing the other direction, so I flipped it in photoshop. :haha: Which explains my magically disappearing hip tattoo. xDDD

Why did you remove the tatoo from the pic? ~ I think it looks awesome :kiss:

Lovely cute little bump you have going on there :cloud9:



swanxxsong said:


> Aw, thanks ladies! I enjoy the cute tiny bump, but I'm really looking forward to popping!!!
> 
> But I told hubby that I really want to go to the big touch and feel aquarium before I really pop, because if it doesn't happen soon I'm afraid I won't be able to touch the fish! :haha:
> 
> Clearly I'm still a child at heart on some occasion. ;D

Arent we all!....:rain:

Hope you get to go to the aquarium ~ Although to me at the mo' the thought of smelly fish :sick: :dohh:


----------



## geogem

Oh glad I'm not the only one!! although I must admit it is isnt very firm it is already round and I look 5 months pregnant already!! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Who has scans this week? :shrug:

.....................ME!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## mumanddad

Mememe mines monday


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Mememe mines monday

How exciting :yipee: ~ Only 1 more sleep :sleep::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

I want to say a *HUGE* thankyou to 'Mrs Raggle' for starting this thread :friends:

I love these threads & im still in touch with all my buddys from when I was pregnant with DD :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

I also want to say a HUGE thankyou to everyone that posts on here :hugs2:

Its so great to be able to share all our symptoms, stories, along with the highs & lows of this wonderfull journey

After all, no-one else 'really' understands but those in the same situation :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:yipee: 3000 posts :yipee:

Help yourself to cake to celebrate! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







celebrate.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 0









cupcake.gif
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 31









ICONATOR_ab142390eedb7cda17d1aefff13275eb.gif
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## becstar

KellyC75 said:


> :yipee: 3000 posts :yipee:
> 
> Help yourself to cake to celebrate! :happydance:

You nutter!


----------



## mumanddad

KellyC75 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Mememe mines monday
> 
> How exciting :yipee: ~ Only 1 more sleep :sleep::cloud9::happydance:Click to expand...

Hrhe i know- is it wrong that im looking forward to a monday hehe x


----------



## sparklez

mmm delicious caek xxx:cake: lovely sentiments kelly and i totally agree, thanks mrs r and thanks everyone that posts.

tiger that sounds horrible, thank goodness you are both ok :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Mememe mines monday
> 
> How exciting :yipee: ~ Only 1 more sleep :sleep::cloud9::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hrhe i know- is it wrong that im looking forward to a monday hehe xClick to expand...

:haha: Yeah, make the most of it ~ It may be the 'only' Monday you look forward to!

Enjoy & come let us know all about it :flower:


----------



## bebedreamr

Good luck ladies! :)

A quick question, is it just me or does anyone else feel less pregnant? I don't have much sickness anymore, not nearly as tired as I was and I don't feel a hard spot in my lower tummy yet at all either. *sigh* I had a dream last night about the baby that I could feel him/her in there. Hopefully its my little bean's way of telling me they are ok!


----------



## Jokerette

bebedreamr said:


> Good luck ladies! :)
> 
> A quick question, is it just me or does anyone else feel less pregnant? I don't have much sickness anymore, not nearly as tired as I was and I don't feel a hard spot in my lower tummy yet at all either. *sigh* I had a dream last night about the baby that I could feel him/her in there. Hopefully its my little bean's way of telling me they are ok!

Yes! It has been making me nervous in fact! I dont feel sick, bloated, or even as tired as I was before. I also dont feel the hard spot in my lower tummy. :( I even posted a thread about it here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/685019-10-2-dont-feel-pregnant-today.html


----------



## TeQuiero

I am glad for you ladies who are feeling less pregnant... that means that you are approaching the 2nd trimester! :flower: even though I am already 12 weeks I am actually starting to feel less hungry, not sure how that can be possible as I have only been able to eat like 2 times a day. :( I guess that is one way to make sure I don't gain too much weight!


----------



## Junebugs

lol... Kelly you r sooo cute... hehehe:hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

TeQuiero said:


> I am glad for you ladies who are feeling less pregnant... that means that you are approaching the 2nd trimester! :flower: even though I am already 12 weeks I am actually starting to feel less hungry, not sure how that can be possible as I have only been able to eat like 2 times a day. :( I guess that is one way to make sure I don't gain too much weight!

Thnk you! I hope it's a good sign too!!! I am counting down the days to my scan (THREE!!!!) :)


----------



## TeQuiero

I go for my 12wk MW appt on Wed. I think that I will get all of my other appt dates then! I think that makes it easier, but it also makes it harder.... then I will get more impatient!! :haha:


----------



## becstar

I have an appointment at 16 weeks, then not again until 28 weeks apparently!!! I get the 20 week scan in between. Isn't that mad?


----------



## mumanddad

O thats not good becstar can you not ask for more?

I will be sick of the doctors n hospital i have to go twice a month after my scan so they can keep a close eye on me


----------



## Black_Rose

hello ladies! I am due Feb 22nd and on team :yellow: :D


----------



## TeQuiero

becstar said:


> I have an appointment at 16 weeks, then not again until 28 weeks apparently!!! I get the 20 week scan in between. Isn't that mad?

Wow, you deserve to get one appt at least every 4 weeks (even if only to hear the HB). My DRs office does appointments every 4 weeks. So I will have my appointment on the 3rd and then I will have another at 16 weeks, 20 weeks, 24 weeks, etc. Then I will go to every 2 weeks and then every week at the end!


----------



## RJ2

bebedreamr said:


> Good luck ladies! :)
> 
> A quick question, is it just me or does anyone else feel less pregnant? I don't have much sickness anymore, not nearly as tired as I was and I don't feel a hard spot in my lower tummy yet at all either. *sigh* I had a dream last night about the baby that I could feel him/her in there. Hopefully its my little bean's way of telling me they are ok!

I felt the same but have now got a solid little tummy and after a scan last week am back to feeling very pregnant.


----------



## bebedreamr

RJ2- That isvery comforting to hear, and it sounds like you are a week ahead of me so I look forward to having more "evidence" of my pregnancy soon. I have people tell me I have a little "bump" but I just feel fat...lol!

becstar- I know here in Canada you get an appointment/check up every 4 weeks until 28 weeks, then it goes to bi-weekly, and then after 36 weeks its weekly (or something to that effect). If it makes you nervous, perhaps look into it a bit and talk to your doctors office or midwife? Or maybe they forgot to schedule you in between those appointments? Either way, I hope it works out and you get the good care you deserve!


----------



## saphire76

Well I was at walgreens today and I had to buy the gender predictor kit. Now I have to wait for my fmu. Can it be when I get up to pre at 3 am lol?
Anyone else do this? I know its not s guarantee but I couldn't resist.


----------



## saphire76

becstar said:


> I have an appointment at 16 weeks, then not again until 28 weeks apparently!!! I get the 20 week scan in between. Isn't that mad?



I don't think is make it! That stinks :(


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Well I was at walgreens today and I had to buy the gender predictor kit. Now I have to wait for my fmu. Can it be when I get up to pre at 3 am lol?
> Anyone else do this? I know its not s guarantee but I couldn't resist.

LOL sapphire! You make me want to get one! Let us know how it goes! I'd wait later than 3am if you can stand it ;)


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to 'mumanddad' with her scan today :baby:

Anyone else with scans this week? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Black_Rose said:


> hello ladies! I am due Feb 22nd and on team :yellow: :D

:wave: Welcome



saphire76 said:


> Well I was at walgreens today and I had to buy the gender predictor kit. Now I have to wait for my fmu. Can it be when I get up to pre at 3 am lol?
> Anyone else do this? I know its not s guarantee but I couldn't resist.

I very nearly ordered one off the net the other day ~ Would love to know what your result is :happydance: Will you be finding out the gender before the birth? :shrug:



becstar said:


> I have an appointment at 16 weeks, then not again until 28 weeks apparently!!! I get the 20 week scan in between. Isn't that mad?

That is mad, yep :wacko:


----------



## honey08

my scans 11aug :dance:

with apps etc ive this 12wk scan ,then i see consultant at 16wk ( cos ive had previous c-sec) then my 20wk scan then mw at 22wk x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tiger - OMG!! Way to completely freak yourself out!!!

I'm STARVING right now! I had a HUGE meal at 530 which I realize was a while ago but I can feel it's not even digested. I've been laying here eating bagel chips and it's not even putting a dent in my hunger. UGH!!!!


----------



## amandad192

:happydance::happydance::happydance:14 weeks!! 2nd tri!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:14 weeks!! 2nd tri!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: Your a *LEMON*!!! :wohoo:

Are you our 1st *Lemon*? :winkwink:

Congrats on 2nd Tri :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

*Yey to 'amandad192' *
 



Attached Files:







lemon.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks for all the comments about my worries about not taking folice acid :)

Tiger, wow I'm sorry you went through that. How scary :hugs:

All the cribs are gorgeousssssss! Most organised I am is I've picked my double buggy and convinced OH that when this LO is STTN they will share a room with Summer and the spare room will be used as a wardrobe/changing room. I wouldn't have felt fair putting baby in spare room cause it's significantly smaller than Summer's room is :)

I only have a bump come 4pm when I've stuffed my face and padded out :( So much so that when I was at the park with Summer one day last week a woman asked if I was pregnant. When I said yes, 11 weeks she said my bump was tiny! Erm, I didn't even show with Summer until I was 6 months!

Gonna start taking Monday bump pics, will take my first one later :)

Good luck for those of you with scans today, can't wait to see your bubbas! Mine is tomorrow! So excited but quite nervous. I just don't wanna be told I'm only eight or nine weeks. (haven't been able to pin point my due date cause my implant came out on May 5th and I had my BFP round about June 5th so mw reckons I'm 12 weeks give or take up to three weeks :( )

I've been ill this weekend with a bug :( Horrendous sickness and headaches! Thankfully it's passed now though!

Anyways, will be back tonight, right now I have an impatient toddler shouting on me!


----------



## amandad192

KellyC75 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:14 weeks!! 2nd tri!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: Your a *LEMON*!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Are you our 1st *Lemon*? :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats on 2nd Tri :dance:Click to expand...

Nope not 1st, I'm 4th. MrsRaggle, Becstar and Sparklez are all lemons already.


I had a dream last night: I went to the dentist and she pointed some thermometer gender thing (That doesn't really exist) at my stomach and the screen said BOY.


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Nope not 1st, I'm 4th. MrsRaggle, Becstar and Sparklez are all lemons already.

*
Yey to all our 4 Lemons *


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for your scan tommorow 'Natasha2605' ~ Glad your feeling better too :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyangel

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone else with scans this week? :shrug:

mine is on Wed!! and Im absolutely [email protected] myself!!!!!!

have to go give blood first thing in the morning too as they lost my first set of bloods........useless gits!!


----------



## tiggertea

Ladies I haven't read back (sorry), but want to send :hugs: as required and let you all know I haven't forgotten you! :D


----------



## Laidee

amandad192 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:14 weeks!! 2nd tri!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yaaaaay! Congrats on making it to 2nd tri! I'll be joining you on Friday :happydance:


----------



## redpop

I'm a peach today!


----------



## Black_Rose

Congrats to all of those fruits that are moving up! I can't wait to be in the 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## saphire76

Yay I'm a lime. I got up and peed and forgot about my gender test. Can I do it if I font eat or drunk anything? Does that still count?


----------



## Black_Rose

Oh the gender test!!! That will be a lot of fun! I was thinking about trying one! I hear if it turns out girl is usually correct, but apparently "boy" is a little iffy. Oh well, it would still be fun to try!!!

Not sure about the food....i would think what you drink (or dont drink) would effect it more than food :shrug:


----------



## mumanddad

Im back baby is great and kepy waving at us.

They said baby is measuring at 11wks 1day but getting rescaned monday and then hopefully baby will be 45 mm so i can have the downsyndrome blood screening. 

I am on cloud 9 right now, ill try up load a pic later x


----------



## Black_Rose

Congrats on seeing a waving baby :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

Baby taylor
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-01 15.13.06.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mumanddad

And again x
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-01 15.13.46.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Black_Rose

heavenly :cloud9:


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats *MumandDad!!!* that is sooo exciting! :)

Ladies, i thought I'd share my "bump" photo. It might be partly bloat, but i think it looks cute and im excited! I'm still fitting into prepregnancy pants but they are getting tighter :) 
https://jokerette.com/belly_beforeafter.jpg


----------



## Black_Rose

thats def. bumpage! ;) you look great hun!


----------



## KjConard

What a cute little bump!


----------



## mumanddad

Aww cute bump, im not sure if mine is a bump or fat


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely scan 'mumanddad' :cloud9: Glad all was well with LO :baby:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lovely cute little bump 'jokerette' :kiss:




redpop said:


> I'm a peach today!

:yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

Great scans and what a cute little bump..Seems to take forever to show with your first.. and the second not so much.. lol


----------



## Laidee

Cute bump *Jokerette*!!

I'm wearing my first pair of maternity pants today. They're super comfy. I wasn't planning on buying these but I was able to get them for $4 with a coupon, so couldn't pass that deal up. They're a little roomy around the waist but they're staying up and no one can tell the difference.


----------



## Black_Rose

lilrojo said:


> ..Seems to take forever to show with your first.. and the second not so much.. lol

haha, so true! :blush: Ive looked like a blimp since 7 weeks :rofl: in fact, ive HAD to wear my maternity clothes since because i CANNOT for the life of me button up my regular jeans :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

I dont even wear regular jeans anymore.. I wear comfy pants like athletic pants or pjs at home lol...


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette- That def. looks like a little bump!! :)

Amanda- Congratz on being a lemon!!!! What i don't understand is that here in Canada your in 2nd. tri the end of 12 weeks. Is it different in other countries?


----------



## monkeydo

KellyC75 said:


> Who has scans this week? :shrug:
> 
> .....................ME!!!!! :yipee:

Me toooooooooooo!!!:happydance: Thursday morning at 8:30am!!


----------



## TheRealMe

KellyC75 said:


> Who has scans this week? :shrug:
> 
> .....................ME!!!!! :yipee:

me me me me meeeeeeeee...........this friday afternoon! My 12 week scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Junebugs said:


> Jokerette- That def. looks like a little bump!! :)
> 
> Amanda- Congratz on being a lemon!!!! What i don't understand is that *hear in Canada your in 2nd. tri the end of 12 weeks. Is it different in other countries?*

Because the tris effectively divide pregnancy in 3 equal parts. that would mean you really hit 2nd tri @ 13+2, then 3rd @ 26+4, gernerally here, we recognise 2nd tri at 13/14 weeks, then 3rd tri at 27 weeks. :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

lovely scans and bumps aplenty here today :cloud9: looking good ladies!


----------



## Diana5241

lilrojo said:


> I dont even wear regular jeans anymore.. I wear comfy pants like athletic pants or pjs at home lol...

Ditto! Poor DH... I change into comfy clothes the min I get home from work! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Stopped in for a second, just to check on you ladies....

Love the scan MumandDad!

Really cute bump JOKERETTE!


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi Everyone! I hope you ladies had a fabulous weekend! I am patiently waiting for my 12 week scan on Friday! 

Love all the bump pictures, scans, and cribs! 

I had a question for all of you: Is anyone experiencing pain in their tailbone? is this normal? also, what can I do now to make sure it doesn't exaggerate?


----------



## Diana5241

Sry to be a few days behind - was out of town this weekend!

Tiger - a big :hugs: going your way. I cannot imagine how you had to be feeling, but I am THRILLED to hear that your LO is ok. I hope you have a great honeymoon!

Congrats to everyone who's had scan pictures! They're absolutely adorable!!

-----

Took a quick weekend getaway with some friends this weekend and it became painfully obvious how much less stamina I have than them. The heat didn't help but after a few hours, I was alway the first one to recommend going back to the hotel ... for a nap! :dohh: lol. I kept apologizing, but was with some great friends who just shrugged and said - baby needs to rest! It was nice to have their understanding.

My bloat has REALLY gone down over the last week or so. I'm looking the same at 12 weeks as I was at 9, but now my stomach is much firmer and I can definitely feel hardness below my belly button. :happydance:

Ladies, as a first-timer, this is all just too, too exciting! Can't wait to feel the LO moving! When does that usually start, in your experience?


----------



## Black_Rose

Diana5241 said:


> Ladies, as a first-timer, this is all just too, too exciting! Can't wait to feel the LO moving! When does that usually start, in your experience?

That is different from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy. In general 1st time moms feel movements later and 2nd+ moms feel movements earlier. But its different for everyone. I felt my first movents with DS at 17 weeks. Those will just be flutters though. The realy big kicks and such start around 25ish weeks, but all depends. This one, im sure it will be much earlier. They as early as 12 weeks for 2nd+ moms.


----------



## Natasha2605

I feel sick! I think it's neves because of my scan tomorrow :( I probs wont get on before I go (scans at 9.30) but I should be back with an update by 11am ish.

Might just go to bed now so I can sleep off the hours!

TheRealMe - I get this pain in my tail bone on and off...but it's excruciating and lasts about five minutes at a time, kinda feels like waves of pain that ripples! Is yours constant or what? xx


----------



## TheRealMe

Natasha2605 said:


> I feel sick! I think it's neves because of my scan tomorrow :( I probs wont get on before I go (scans at 9.30) but I should be back with an update by 11am ish.
> 
> Might just go to bed now so I can sleep off the hours!
> 
> TheRealMe - I get this pain in my tail bone on and off...but it's excruciating and lasts about five minutes at a time, kinda feels like waves of pain that ripples! Is yours constant or what? xx

it varies...it isnt super painful but lasts for an hour or 2???? its just constantly there in the background. I am not sure if I need to start walking or what so that it doesn't get worse! :nope::nope:


----------



## amandad192

Diana: I can't remember when I first felt Liam move..but I THINK I felt bubba move today...could have just been gas..but I THINK it was baby.

Natasha: hope all is good with your scan.

Liam has a cold and he's passed it on to me. It's making my preg symptoms 10x worse, I can't breathe through my nose. The weather is getting warm and I feel like crap. I'll be off to bed shortly but I'm not expecting to get much sleep.
Time to get the tub of vicks out teh cupboard (and check the label to make sure it's safe in pregnancy) and I may even have to switch the fan on for a little while.

Sleep tight UK ladies. And appropriate farewell greeting to whatever teh time is where everyone else is.


----------



## KellyC75

monkeydo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Who has scans this week? :shrug:
> 
> .....................ME!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> Me toooooooooooo!!!:happydance: Thursday morning at 8:30am!!Click to expand...

:yipee: We are scan buddies :wohoo:



Natasha2605 said:


> I feel sick! I think it's neves because of my scan tomorrow :( I probs wont get on before I go (scans at 9.30) but I should be back with an update by 11am ish.
> 
> xx

Eeek!! :dance: How exciting ~ Just 1 more sleep :sleep::happydance:

Hope all goes well & look forward to your update :thumbup:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hi ladies. Congrats to those passing into 2nd tri. I'll be one of those pulling up the rear end on all those transitions, just making it to 10 wks tomorrow (and still wondering when the morning sickness ends!). I am finding that my bloating is now all day instead of just in the evenings, and oy is there a lot of it! Yipes.

Jokerette, what a cute bump!

momanddad, great scan pics!

All the best to those getting scans this week. I have an appointment tomorrow where I am hoping they'll find the heartbeat. At my practice they do appointments every 4 weeks, and mine are scheduled through I think 22 weeks so far. Looking forward to the appointment tomorrow!


----------



## sparklez

Good luck for all the scans this week ladies will be thinking of you, only 12 days till next midwife appointment, hopefully will get to hear the heartbeat, is this standard in UK?


----------



## tiger

quickly popping on to post the photos from my scan on friday :cloud9:
just want to say a big thankyou to everyone who was thinking of me, or posted a nice msg, it really does mean alot to know that people are thinking of you. so thankyou to each and everyone of you :hugs:
also i have definate bump now :dance: will upload that pic later but for now......


dont think the skull or nub theory works this early :shrug:


----------



## nightkd

I had a burst of energy today and got some stuff done for a change! :D Woohoo! I'm still throwing up some, but less so... It's just any time my stomach rumbles... Getting better though. Hopefully by the time we fly to the UK (in a couple of weeks) the morning sickness will be done, because I know I'm going to be dealing with nervousness sickness! :dohh:

It's SO hot here, it sucks. We've been at over 100 degrees (Fahrenheit ;)) pretty much every day for WEEKS. I'm looking forward to the cooler weather in the UK... Maybe when we fly back, it will have cooled down here.. [-o&lt;

I felt Evey moving when I was 16 weeks.. I keep feeling niggles, but nothing I can say for sure is baby moving. I've got a bit of a bump too..


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> quickly popping on to post the photos from my scan on friday :cloud9:
> just want to say a big thankyou to everyone who was thinking of me, or posted a nice msg, it really does mean alot to know that people are thinking of you. so thankyou to each and everyone of you :hugs:
> also i have definate bump now :dance: will upload that pic later but for now......
> View attachment 243733
> 
> View attachment 243734
> 
> dont think the skull or nub theory works this early :shrug:

so cute Tiger!!!!!




nightkd said:


> I had a burst of energy today and got some stuff done for a change! :D Woohoo! I'm still throwing up some, but less so... It's just any time my stomach rumbles... Getting better though.

Yay for energy! maybe your into the 2nd trimester feeling! :)


----------



## Black_Rose

tiger your LO is looking adorable :cloud9:
Unfortunately, it is too early for nub theory :( Sorry.


----------



## saphire76

Love all.the baby scans!! 
Jokerette cute bump mines a little bigger the second time around.
I can't show any pics cause I do everything on my phone and I dont know if u can do that.
Gender test well pre test said boy but I read amazon reviews that 80% day boy even w girl. Ugh oh well guess I'm still waiting and out $39 :(
Hope all is well 2 weeks till scan ugh feel like forever


----------



## KellyC75

Tiger ~ Your scan is adorable :cloud9:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good luck to those ladies that have scans/appointments today :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: Im 12 weeks today :wohoo:

Wish my tickers picture would change though! :dohh:


----------



## becstar

I feel so fat. I was bigger at the start of this pregnancy than last time by only half a stone but I ate and ate in first tri because I felt more sick if I got hungry... So now I feel so big and wobbly. Round my hips and belly... I was much neater last time and firmer rather than wobbly. When I see myself as a whole I'm ok but looking down at myself I am a spreading blob of lard. And cellulite. Bah. Come on proper bump.


----------



## Jenny Penn

Sorry i ain't been around much ladies but i have been so busy with work :-( 
Hope you are all well and bubba's are healthy xxx
I have a midwife appointment on Friday, she is coming to my house and my 12 week scan a week today  xxx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: becstar! All part of 2nd baby syndrome too I think. My theory is because we get bigger quicker (regardless of eating habits!) 2nd time round, we'll be "wobbly" for longer since we're expanding quicker than baby is. 
My theory MAY just be me waffling to make myself feel better, but it's working so hope it works for you too. hehehe


----------



## RJ2

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: becstar! All part of 2nd baby syndrome too I think. My theory is because we get bigger quicker (regardless of eating habits!) 2nd time round, we'll be "wobbly" for longer since we're expanding quicker than baby is.
> My theory MAY just be me waffling to make myself feel better, but it's working so hope it works for you too. hehehe

It's an excellent theory and works for me.


----------



## Natasha2605

scan went great, will be back to update later when I have time!


----------



## Kaisma

Congrats on everyones pregnancy! :flower:

My LO is due 5th Feb!!! :flower:


----------



## Natasha2605

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/beanie.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/beanie2.jpg

My guess was right, 11 and 6! MW's guess was that I'd be due the 9th Feb and I'm due the 15th! My valentines bubba! Very strong heartbeat, was amazing to see LO for the first time :cloud9: 

According to conception thingies I concieved '' May 21 to May 29, 2011 '' which means it took us a maximum of 24 days to concieve lol! My legs will firmly be crossed after this bubba, considering it took us less than a month with Summer!

Will be back to read up later. I'm still feeling boy, everyone else girl!


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pics Natasha! :D

I'm so behind ladies; this weekend was nuts, yesterday was nuts, today's nuts. I'm going to try and catch up soon. Promise!

But in the meantime, :hugs: to all my Valentines and hope you're doing well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and I've done some quick scanning through the thread - LOVING all the bumps and scans and adorableness, yay!

I seriously love maternity pants. They're amazing and comfortable. :dance: But I also got a BeBand at Target, and I love the dang thing. I can wear almost all my old pants and shorts without qualm, and it's super comfortable. Looks just like I'm layering with camis, but it's keeping my pants from hitting the ground while they're unbuttoned. A def. recommendation for anyone who may be looking for options. ;D 

Snap! I just realized I'm a peach today. Huzzah!

ANYWAY. Work summons me, but I'll try and pop back later today! xox


----------



## Guppy051708

Due to some relationship issues, I am deleting this account. This is a very sensitive issue but I just wanted to let everyone here know that my new nick name is Black_Rose. I do apologize for not saying so sooner but due to the nature of the issue, I needed to wait. 

Mrsraggle, please delete my name on the front. My new nickname can be added in replace. Thank you all for your understanding :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## Laidee

*amandad192*, i'm sorry that you are sick. i hope you are feeling better today. i got sick over the weekend and still have a terrible cough that is now making my throat hurt. always something. 

*swanxxsong*, i order a tummy band from motherhood. hopefully it will come in soon since they shipped it out on Saturday. i can't wait to try it!

Great scan pics *Natasha2605*!!

Here is my 13 week bump. i'm amazed everytime i look down at my stomach.
 



Attached Files:







week 13.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: *BlackRose*. xoxoxo

I love it, *Laidee*! I&#8217;m wearing mine now with my khakis from pre-pregnancy and it&#8217;s awesome. Plus my shirt&#8217;s a little short now that I kind of have a small belly happening, so it prevents flab from showing. Double win!

*Kelly *&#8211; oh, I didn&#8217;t remove the tattoo! I just flip-flopped my pics so they&#8217;re facing the same way. :3 I was standing facing a different direction in one than the other, so the comparison wasn&#8217;t as noticeable if the bellies were facing each other or apart from one another. :haha: I need to pick a side to which I should turn and stick with it for future bump shots. ;)

So many scans coming up this week &#8211; so exciting! I cannot wait to see everyone&#8217;s scan pics!

A few days late, but I am eyeing up that cake for 3,000 posts. Cake would be awesome right now. ;)

*BebeDreamr *I definitely feel less pregnant too, other than when I get cramps from over-doing it, or when I cannot sleep (I am a serious insomniac lately). Otherwise, I feel great! It&#8217;s crazy. 

Yay *Amanda *on becoming a lemon!

Oh and because my ticker (below) says 33%, I&#8217;m calling 13 weeks second trimester because it makes me feel better about myself. ;D I&#8217;m a cheeseball, I know. HUZZAH. (because clearly 33% x 3 is 99%, which is close enough to 100, right? xDD)

Congrats on limehood, *Saphire*!

Congrats on peach-dom, *Redpop*!

:hugs: *MrsM*! Miss yooooooou! Hope all is going well with you and your lovely wifey. =)

Sorry *RealMe*, no pain in my tailbone &#8211; yet!; just my hips. Ow!

Congrats on your prune *EngineerGirl*!

Cute bump *Jokerette* and *Laidee *too!! ;D

Congrats on becoming an ORANGE, *Sparklez*! Ahhh!! :D

Everyone&#8217;s got cute scan pics &#8211; yay!

Congrats on hitting 12 weeks *Kelly*!

And&#8230; I have caught up from my last post. PHEW. Sorry if I missed anyone, that was a bugger to catch! Haha. I try my best, I swear.

Okay, now, for real. End of month work is screaming my name. Boooooo. =( BBL!

xoxoxo


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok ladies, here are 2 bump pictures. The first was taken on 7/2 at 8+1, and the second was taken this morning (8/2) at 12+4.


----------



## Diana5241

Welcome to the new members! :flower:

AMAZING scan pictures, ladies! It makes me so jealous to have had my scan at 9+3... I can't even imagine what my LO looks like now!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Great bump TeQuiero!

When's your next scan, Diana? Hopefully soon??


----------



## saphire76

Swanxxsong- man your good! :)


----------



## Diana5241

swanxxsong said:


> When's your next scan, Diana? Hopefully soon??

Sadly, no. :(
I have an check-up on Monday but they said they won't be doing a scan (we're skipping the Downs testing) so I suppose next time I see the LO will be a month later when we find out the sex! :thumbup: Probably 6 more weeks or so!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hiya Girls :hugs: I really hope everyone is well. Just popping in to say I'm sorry I haven't written since I introduced myself but I'm moving down South at the weekend so I've been busy,busy BUSY!!! And for that reason I won't really be around properly until next week at the earliest.

I haven't even told my doctor that I'm pregnant because I thought I might as well wait until I'm registered with another :dohh: But it's doing my head in that I obviously don't have a twelve week scan set up or anything :nope: I'm thinking about booking a private one for a week on Saturday so I can see that everything is ok and when I am actually due. I could end up being a March Mummy knowing my stupid cycles!!

Anyways take care everyone...hope to see you all again soon x x x x x


----------



## babyclements

Hi ladies!! 
Loving all the scan pics!!! :D Glad everyone is doing well! Esp Tiger - glad to hear you are over your stress!!!
I was ment to have my Nuchal scan today but rang this morning and declined. Just dont se ethe need in it. I am 26 neither of us have a history of any chromasonal disorders, and to be honest its one test I dont think I want to take, it not being 100% right and just giving a ratio answer, just to test more - nah! I will love my baby reagrdless and touch wood all will be just fine! 
I am sad I wont see the little guy/girl till 20 wks nwo :( but oh well, will get to hear the heart beat every 4 weeks at OB appointment! Feeling good- got my first proper dizzy spell today, was more faint but I just sat down and waited to feel better - think I got up off my chair too quick! 
How is everyone else?? Can not believe I am a week from 2nd trimester!! we are all on our way to the 2nd 3rd of our pregnancy, I know hom much I complained that time was taking so long - but looking back I think it went pretty fast! looking forward to the winter so I can enjoy the cooler evenings and weekends - living in Texas things get pretty HOT!!! We are all gonna be big at christmas!!! I can not believe I just mentioned Christmas :O :O


----------



## Diana5241

babyclements said:


> Feeling good- got my first proper dizzy spell today, was more faint but I just sat down and waited to feel better - think I got up off my chair too quick!

This happens to me all the time! I know right away that I've gotten up too fast because I can feel a "tingle" in my head and then everything gets a little dark. :headspin: Doc said it's normal because the blood is more worried about the baby than keeping us upright and to be sure to take it slow. Sometimes that's hard to remember, though!!


----------



## amandad192

babyclements said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Loving all the scan pics!!! :D Glad everyone is doing well! Esp Tiger - glad to hear you are over your stress!!!
> I was ment to have my Nuchal scan today but rang this morning and declined. Just dont se ethe need in it. I am 26 neither of us have a history of any chromasonal disorders, and to be honest its one test I dont think I want to take, it not being 100% right and just giving a ratio answer, just to test more - nah! I will love my baby reagrdless and touch wood all will be just fine!
> I am sad I wont see the little guy/girl till 20 wks nwo :( but oh well, will get to hear the heart beat every 4 weeks at OB appointment! Feeling good- got my first proper dizzy spell today, was more faint but I just sat down and waited to feel better - think I got up off my chair too quick!
> How is everyone else?? Can not believe I am a week from 2nd trimester!! we are all on our way to the 2nd 3rd of our pregnancy, I know hom much I complained that time was taking so long - but looking back I think it went pretty fast! looking forward to the winter so I can enjoy the cooler evenings and weekends - living in Texas things get pretty HOT!!! We are all gonna be big at christmas!!! I can not believe I just mentioned Christmas :O :O

:happydance: christmas!!! I started shopping back in May!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha thanks Saphire. I&#8217;m a professional stalker. ;) :haha: Okay, maybe not. 

Aw, that stinks Diana! That&#8217;s the only reason I went with the DS screening &#8211; because otherwise they weren&#8217;t letting me have a scan until 20 weeks! I was so bummed! :( Then I ended up in the ER at 9 weeks anyway, but still. Making me wait for 20 weeks? I was not so excited. But hey, we&#8217;re on a similar countdown to our next scans. :D We can impatiently count time together!

My hips hurt and I&#8217;m tired. Naptime? :D


----------



## sparklez

hellooo orangedom!! I love the 2nd trimester, everything is so much better, got home from work tonight, stripped the wallpaper in what will be the nursery then made cakes mmmm, so nice not to just crash when I get home.:thumbup:

The scan pictures look great, congrats everyone.

:hugs: blackrose


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm properly out of the loop!! Need to set aside some time to catch up. Been so busy with the LO with the weather being nice! Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Junebugs

OK so i was loving 12-13 weeks because i was really starting to feel better. Suddenly over the weekend i started to developing headaches. Last nights was so bad it woke be up and i could not fall back to sleep. I had to call in sick for work this moring because i had gotten no sleep!


----------



## dizzyangel

im actually really panicking about my scan tomorrow - i dont think im going to be able to sleep tonight!!
had my first proper hormonal-wobble on Monday when i burst into tears about something stupid and dont think it helps that i am worrying about my scan!!!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: dizzy!!! Hope you can get some sleep tonight..


----------



## mrsbling

mumanddad said:


> Im back baby is great and kepy waving at us.
> 
> They said baby is measuring at 11wks 1day but getting rescaned monday and then hopefully baby will be 45 mm so i can have the downsyndrome blood screening.
> 
> I am on cloud 9 right now, ill try up load a pic later x

:happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:

OMG cant believe I missed this .... a Huge Congraulations to you :) x
Sorry I havent been on for a while but theres just soooo much to do xxx


----------



## TheRealMe

sparklez said:


> hellooo orangedom!! I love the 2nd trimester, everything is so much better, got home from work tonight, stripped the wallpaper in what will be the nursery then made cakes mmmm, so nice not to just crash when I get home.:thumbup:
> 
> The scan pictures look great, congrats everyone.
> 
> :hugs: blackrose


wow Love the Energy! I dont think anyone else is an Orange yet!!! I love Oranges!! I am still far behind and cant wait to get to your stage. my appetite isnt back yet and neither is my energy :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Aw...dizzyangel I hope your scan is awesome and reassuring!

Natasha, great scan pic!

Was at the OB's for a check-up today. It was super short, but we got to hear baby's heartbeat! So excited that our bean seems to be growing OK and all. We don't get a scan until 20 weeks, so 10 more to go.


----------



## TheRealMe

dizzyangel said:


> im actually really panicking about my scan tomorrow - i dont think im going to be able to sleep tonight!!
> had my first proper hormonal-wobble on Monday when i burst into tears about something stupid and dont think it helps that i am worrying about my scan!!!!!!

Aww I really hope you can get some sleep tonight! My scan is this week as well...12 week scan on Friday! lol I get the hormonal bursts all the time ESP for those of you in the US...have you seen the Jiffs Peanut Butter commercials? I always get teary eyed with those :dohh:


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
black_rose :hugs: tried sending u a pm back but it wouldnt let me :shrug: 
sparklez - i cant believe your 15 weeks already :shock: im only nearly 11 ! 
i cant wait to get out of first tri :dance:
my MS have been settling alot the last week, only throwing up once or twice, but last night was very very bad :sick: was feeling ill all after noon and walked in to the bedroom to go to sleep after LO went down and for some reason our room smelt like spew :sick: i dont think it did, but i just smelt it and was running for the toilet. was throwing up so much i brought a bucket to bed and i needed to get up and use it 6 time through the night :nope: then go and hose it out :nope: arggh, not nice at all. and jesse had such a bad night last night, my DH got up to him the whole night because if i wasnt throwing up i just physically couldnt lift my head off the pillow.
but i feel ok this morning so hoping it was just a bad spell.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! I'm one tired girl. I left my aunt and cousins in Disney at 945 tonight! LOL Of course I didn't come back and sleep...I did a trial pack to make sure everything fits (it does) though I have no idea if it's within weight... I've bought baby a few Disney things though it's probably nothing I can't get in Florida!! Ah well. I got a Really cute stuffed Dumbo, a Dumbo blanket, a sweet bath toy - it's a boat and has some removable figures - Peter Pan, Alice, Donald, etc etc, 2 pictures to be framed (though I think I'm going to get a third), and then this little toy that baby won't even be able to use until it's like...1.5! Haha!

2 more days and I'm in the 2nd trimester!! I can't believe it! So looking forward to the scan on Monday so I can truly chill out!


----------



## ellitigg

Hey everyone,
Sorry I've been kind of absent the last week or so. Everything seems to have got crazy busy. Annnnnyway I had my 12 week scan yesterday and was so relieved to see a perfect little bub chilling out in there. It was so chilled, I think I saw a little cup of coffee in one hand and a paper in the other.
Once I figure out how to upload the pic I'll put it here...but I put it on fb for those of you who are over there!
Hope everyone is starting to feeling a bit more energised and less ill. I go on holiday to France next week with my father in law and some other family so we will break the news then!

:hugs:

https://postec.nottingham.ac.uk/~ec/images/littleigg1.jpg
This isn't very clear but it shows his/her legs up in the air with teeny feet together at the top!
https://postec.nottingham.ac.uk/~ec/images/littleiggfeet.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hi Girls ~ Was out all day yesterday....Had accupuncture for my serious headaches & neck pain & then met my Sister & her kiddies for a picnic at the park :kiss:

Welcome to Kaisma :wave: & 'welcome' to black_rose :winkwink::hugs:

Loving all the scan pictures ~ So glad they all went well:baby::happydance:

Congrats on being a *Peach* swanxxsong


----------



## Jokerette

Wow lots to catch up on!!! Everyones scan pics look great! Welcome to the new members :) I don't have enough time this morning to respond to everyone but I read everyones posts and I'm thinking of all of you! 

We have our scan today. We had one at 7+3, and now I'm at 11+3. If all goes well we will post on FB tonight! I'm so nervous even though there is no reason to be. I just want to see my little baby abd know that nothing happen between the last scan and this one. I hope to have exciting news and scan pics later today!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Junebugs! :hugs: I know that feeling, I&#8217;m really having issues sleeping lately. Am trying to find a better nighttime routine because I sleep horrifically lately. It&#8217;s bad. I hope you&#8217;re able to find some remedies soon!

:hugs: for you, Dizzy; I&#8217;m sure things will go wonderfully! I look forward to hearing about the scan! I was panicking and nervous too&#8230; I think for many women, that&#8217;s pretty natural. =)

Tiger, I hope the MS settles again soon! That&#8217;s awful!

Cute scan pics Ellitig!!

Thanks Kelly! I eat a peach a day as of late, with peaches being in season, so it&#8217;s kind of comical. ;)

Eee Jokerette, good luck and have fun!


I am having an emotional week. I am crying right now because hubby was telling me that his coworker&#8217;s dog caught a baby bunny today, and she thought it was dead so she was trying to get it from the dog. The dog dropped it, the bunny was alive and ran through the house. So she caught and released it. But all I can do is cry and worry that the bunny&#8217;s not okay.

I&#8217;m always the type to love animals but this is ridiculous. Pregnancy hormones! And to make matters worse, I want to go adopt a pet to make up for the poor sick bunny. Hubby is laughing because he&#8217;s like, &#8220;Oh great, hormones and maternal instinct. I&#8217;m not telling you anything ever again.&#8221;

Granted, I&#8217;m laughing because this is completely comical, but I still feel sad for the bunny&#8217;s sake! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Aw Junebugs! :hugs: I know that feeling, Im really having issues sleeping lately. Am trying to find a better nighttime routine because I sleep horrifically lately. Its bad. I hope youre able to find some remedies soon!
> 
> :hugs: for you, Dizzy; Im sure things will go wonderfully! I look forward to hearing about the scan! I was panicking and nervous too I think for many women, thats pretty natural. =)
> 
> Tiger, I hope the MS settles again soon! Thats awful!
> 
> Cute scan pics Ellitig!!
> 
> Thanks Kelly! I eat a peach a day as of late, with peaches being in season, so its kind of comical. ;)
> 
> Eee Jokerette, good luck and have fun!
> 
> 
> I am having an emotional week. I am crying right now because hubby was telling me that his coworkers dog caught a baby bunny today, and she thought it was dead so she was trying to get it from the dog. The dog dropped it, the bunny was alive and ran through the house. So she caught and released it. But all I can do is cry and worry that the bunnys not okay.
> 
> Im always the type to love animals but this is ridiculous. Pregnancy hormones! And to make matters worse, I want to go adopt a pet to make up for the poor sick bunny. Hubby is laughing because hes like, Oh great, hormones and maternal instinct. Im not telling you anything ever again.
> 
> Granted, Im laughing because this is completely comical, but I still feel sad for the bunnys sake! :haha:

LOL... thanks hun.... i know what you mean about the crying thing, i do it whenever i watch TLC and the Baby show's i start crying. I also cry at the homecoming one, i really just cry at anything sad/happy on T.V, and i NEVER a cryer.


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Wow lots to catch up on!!! Everyones scan pics look great! Welcome to the new members :) I don't have enough time this morning to respond to everyone but I read everyones posts and I'm thinking of all of you!
> 
> We have our scan today. We had one at 7+3, and now I'm at 11+3. If all goes well we will post on FB tonight! I'm so nervous even though there is no reason to be. I just want to see my little baby abd know that nothing happen between the last scan and this one. I hope to have exciting news and scan pics later today!! :)

YAY FOR SCANS!!!!! You must be sooooooooo happy to be seeing your little bean!


----------



## TeQuiero

It is Wednesday!! YAY!!! I know I am going for a regular MW appt, but it is still really nice!! Can't wait to hear the HB! the next 3 hours needs to go by already!! :haha:


----------



## Diana5241

swanxxsong said:


> I am having an emotional week. I am crying right now because hubby was telling me that his coworkers dog caught a baby bunny today, and she thought it was dead so she was trying to get it from the dog. The dog dropped it, the bunny was alive and ran through the house. So she caught and released it. But all I can do is cry and worry that the bunnys not okay.

I've been super-emotional, too! 

I read an article this morning about saying goodbye to a dog who's close to dying and positively stated bawling at work! :cry: I never, never cry in front of my coworkers and had to run to the bathroom so I could sob in piece for a few min, lol. How embarrassing, but I feel like I have ZERO control over it! Darn, hormones!


----------



## TheRealMe

ellitigg said:


> Hey everyone,
> Sorry I've been kind of absent the last week or so. Everything seems to have got crazy busy. Annnnnyway I had my 12 week scan yesterday and was so relieved to see a perfect little bub chilling out in there. It was so chilled, I think I saw a little cup of coffee in one hand and a paper in the other.
> Once I figure out how to upload the pic I'll put it here...but I put it on fb for those of you who are over there!
> Hope everyone is starting to feeling a bit more energised and less ill. I go on holiday to France next week with my father in law and some other family so we will break the news then!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> https://postec.nottingham.ac.uk/~ec/images/littleigg1.jpg
> This isn't very clear but it shows his/her legs up in the air with teeny feet together at the top!
> https://postec.nottingham.ac.uk/~ec/images/littleiggfeet.jpg

Lovely scan! Such a cutie!!! I am happy to see everything went well! Next scan will be 20 week!!!! I have my 12 week on Friday and cant wait!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> Wow lots to catch up on!!! Everyones scan pics look great! Welcome to the new members :) I don't have enough time this morning to respond to everyone but I read everyones posts and I'm thinking of all of you!
> 
> We have our scan today. We had one at 7+3, and now I'm at 11+3. If all goes well we will post on FB tonight! I'm so nervous even though there is no reason to be. I just want to see my little baby abd know that nothing happen between the last scan and this one. I hope to have exciting news and scan pics later today!! :)

Cant wait for your update :happydance:


----------



## becstar

Just checking in... Off to read the posts I've missed.


----------



## KellyC75

Its my 12 week scan in the morning! :yipee:


----------



## Diana5241

I'm eating carrots!! And I had strawberries this morning! :happydance:
Soooo happy my food aversions are wearing off and I've been able to eat more than just cereal and bread!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey Ladies, how is everyone?

I haven't been sick since Sunday (touch wood) and hopefully that's it gone. On August 1st it was six weeks to the day it started !

Feeling generally good, still on a high from my scan. Very tired though...yawnnnn


----------



## mumanddad

KellyC75 said:


> Its my 12 week scan in the morning! :yipee:

Yay hehe hope baby is wide awake and wiggling loads for you :D x cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, i got my scan on friday and i am soo worried (even thought i haven't had any problems). It is gonna be scan month for this thread so how is everybody's feeling about their 12 weeks scan coming up ?? xx


----------



## monkeydo

Amethyste said:


> Hi, i got my scan on friday and i am soo worried (even thought i haven't had any problems). It is gonna be scan month for this thread so how is everybody's feeling about their 12 weeks scan coming up ?? xx

It's my 12 week scan tomorrow morning and I'm so anxious. I have no real reason to be, lots of symptoms and a bump, but even so there's just this niggle in my head of "what if". I told my Mum and she just told me to stop worrying, but I can't.


----------



## sparklez

KellyC75 said:


> Its my 12 week scan in the morning! :yipee:

Yay, good luck hope it goes really well.:happydance:

Good luck to everyone else whose scan is tomo xxx


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Its my 12 week scan in the morning! :yipee:

YAY!!! Is this your first scan?


----------



## RJ2

Can anyone tell me how to put in pics?


----------



## TheRealMe

KellyC75 said:


> Its my 12 week scan in the morning! :yipee:

Good LUCK!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mine is Friday and I cant wiattttttttt....seems like forever!!!


----------



## TheRealMe

Diana5241 said:


> I'm eating carrots!! And I had strawberries this morning! :happydance:
> Soooo happy my food aversions are wearing off and I've been able to eat more than just cereal and bread!

Aww that is great!:thumbup: I thought I was as well and had a hamburger last evening....didn't end well! I threw up all night :(:nope::nope::sad2::brat: 

My appetite isn't back and still pretty tired...I am sooooooo ready for this phase to be over!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## TheRealMe

Amethyste said:


> Hi, i got my scan on friday and i am soo worried (even thought i haven't had any problems). It is gonna be scan month for this thread so how is everybody's feeling about their 12 weeks scan coming up ?? xx

We are scan buddies!!! what time is yours? Mine is at 2:50 PM :(


----------



## pixiepower

hi ladies, its my scan tomorrow too, eeks I'm soo excited!!!! its at 2pm, it almost feels like xmas as a child actually, that how will i get to sleep tonight feeling:haha: I must admit I'm starting to get a couple of nervous wobbles, fingers crossed, and hugs and baby dust for everyone, will be thinking fo you all wherever you are in the world xx


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies! I just had my scan and it was AMAZING! I got myself all nervous because my symtpoms were improving, and I was so scared there would be something wrong, but the baby was perfect! Jumping all around and waving at us. :) 

I was measuring a few days ahead, which is great because my first scan I was measuring a few days behind! So.. I am now *11+4*, but the baby was actually measuring 12+0. My doc put the due date in the middle of my two ultrasound measurements which is right with my LMP. So, I gained a day!

So... MsRaggle could you please change my due date to *February 18th*?

Here are the scan photos!!!!! :) 
https://jokerette.com/ultrasound_11w4d_small.jpg


----------



## KjConard

Jokerette- What great pics! It's always nice to see that the baby is healthy! I was so nervous before my scan for no reason, but left the doctors excited but calm! Do you have any guesses/feelings on the gender?


----------



## Jokerette

KjConard said:


> Jokerette- What great pics! It's always nice to see that the baby is healthy! I was so nervous before my scan for no reason, but left the doctors excited but calm! Do you have any guesses/feelings on the gender?

I am feeling like maybe a girl...but the tech kept saying "he" but its too so to know i think! But i am still leaning toward girl. Any guesses based on skull?


----------



## Diana5241

TheRealMe said:


> Aww that is great!:thumbup: I thought I was as well and had a hamburger last evening....didn't end well! I threw up all night :(:nope::nope::sad2::brat:
> 
> My appetite isn't back and still pretty tired...I am sooooooo ready for this phase to be over!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Mine literally changed over night. I was really hungry on Monday and thought... I could go for an orange. That was the first positive food thought I've had in weeks. Hopefully you'll be feeling better any day now! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats on the scan Jokerette!! Beautiful baby pictures! 

i had my 12 wk appointment with the nurse practitioner today, she searched for about 2 minutes or so before she was able to locate the HB... strong 160! YAY for baby! 

I go for my colposcopy on the 25th, at what time I will have my 16 wk checkup!


----------



## tiger

everyones scans look great !!
to whoever asked how to put up pics, go to where you would reply and click 'go advanced' next to post quick reply and click the little paper clip. and upload like that.


----------



## Jokerette

Here is a link to a YouTube video of our ultrasound!!! Also, i heard the heartbeat on my home doppler today! what a good day!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJqHqtvOqd0


----------



## amandad192

Jokerette said:


> Here is a link to a YouTube video of our ultrasound!!! Also, i heard the heartbeat on my home doppler today! what a good day!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJqHqtvOqd0

Aww. Did she rub her eye? Soo cute.
I'm so jealous of everyone who is excited for their scans. Mine feels like it was AGES ago!

I'm getting better from my illness...but I have woken up this morning with no voice.

Has anybody else had any gender dreams?? I WAS convinced that this bubba is a girl. Now I'm not convinced at all. twice this week I've dreamt I'm having a boy.
My first dream I went to the dentist and she pointed a thermometer at my stomach and told me I was having a boy. I had another boy dream last night...but I can't remember anything from teh dream other than the fact I had 2 sons.

Staying team yellow is going to drive me crazy...I want to know what my baby is NOW!!!


----------



## pixiepower

aww Jokerette, gorgeous piccies!


----------



## kellyfc

wish i had seen this thread a while ago... lol 
Due feb 3 and can not wait!!!!


----------



## mumanddad

I am not having a good day.. Im off to a wedding in 2 hours and the things i have picked out to wear are all to small :( and i have lost a bag too ahhhhh...


----------



## katree

Hi everyone I only just found this thread, im due feb 6th ;-) Baby number 3, my first daughter Elena Isobel is 5 in November and my son James Luke is 3and a half. xxx


----------



## amandad192

Well I've changed my mind..I'm not staying team yellow anymore...

2 weeks + 1 day until my gender scan :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome katree and kellyfc!! :)

Ahhhh amanda! haha. Caving in, then? ;) Welcome to the dark side! :dance:


----------



## Amethyste

TheRealMe said:


> Amethyste said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i got my scan on friday and i am soo worried (even thought i haven't had any problems). It is gonna be scan month for this thread so how is everybody's feeling about their 12 weeks scan coming up ?? xx
> 
> We are scan buddies!!! what time is yours? Mine is at 2:50 PM :(Click to expand...


I got mine at 9 am lol. Nice an early, that is not usually like me but i was supposed to work at 12.30. Finally, I ended off asking the whole day off as i am so scared that something is gonna go wrong, so i asked OH take me for breakfast after that (that will be challenging but my aversion are a bit better). I just want to go to sleep and get up tomorow morning (what a waste of day off lol)


Jokerette, i am soo happy your scan went well !! Your pics are great !


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> I'm getting better from my illness...but I have woken up this morning with no voice.
> 
> Has anybody else had any gender dreams?? I WAS convinced that this bubba is a girl. Now I'm not convinced at all. twice this week I've dreamt I'm having a boy.
> My first dream I went to the dentist and she pointed a thermometer at my stomach and told me I was having a boy. I had another boy dream last night...but I can't remember anything from teh dream other than the fact I had 2 sons.
> 
> Staying team yellow is going to drive me crazy...I want to know what my baby is NOW!!!

I keep wishing i would have something (a dream) that might give me some hint of what i am having. I have not had 1 dream and i am still on the fence with my ultrasound picture. I have had no maternal feeling, one day i think girl, the next i think boy, I feel like i am never going to find out!! lol


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> Well I've changed my mind..I'm not staying team yellow anymore...
> 
> 2 weeks + 1 day until my gender scan :happydance:

LOL.. i just saw this post! I don't think i would be able to stand being team yellow! Although if it was my second maybe i could......


----------



## Laidee

Welcome *katree *and *kellyfc*!

*Junebugs*, I don't have any maternal feelings either. It's weird. I want to feel something, or have a dream, but I haven't had a pregnancy related dream since the day before I took a HPT.

I'm about to enter my 2nd tri and I'm not feeling preggo at all. Not that I'm wanting the m/s back, but I just don't feel anything now and my next appt isn't until the 16th. Sooooo far away.

For now, I will obsess over everyone else scans! :)


----------



## RJ2

Yeah I'm a lemon! :happydance:


----------



## Laidee

Congrats on being a lemon, *RJ2*!!!


----------



## KjConard

A lemon, yay! Congrats on the 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Laidee said:


> Welcome *katree *and *kellyfc*!
> 
> *Junebugs*, I don't have any maternal feelings either. It's weird. I want to feel something, or have a dream, but I haven't had a pregnancy related dream since the day before I took a HPT.
> 
> I'm about to enter my 2nd tri and I'm not feeling preggo at all. Not that I'm wanting the m/s back, but I just don't feel anything now and my next appt isn't until the 16th. Sooooo far away.
> 
> For now, I will obsess over everyone else scans! :)

You have taken the words right out of my mouth. It is like we are twins right now. I had a dream right before my HPT too even, but nothing since then!!! So weird....


----------



## TeQuiero

I think my MIL has convinced DH to find out what we are having! It is funny, every Sunday when he calls her she says, "Sooooo, are you going to be telling what type of grandchild I can expect this time...??!!" She is really wanting another granddaughter, DH's niece is the only girl and she is 15!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats RJ!


----------



## Diana5241

Jokerette, your video made me tear up! That LO is just precious! Love getting to see how big they're getting... it's amazing!

Welcome to our new members!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

JuneBugs-Im staying team yellow.. its my second lol didnt with my first.. :)

13 days till my 12 week appt.. :)

That video was great.. thanks for sharing it.. Jokerette :)


----------



## TheRealMe

katree said:


> Hi everyone I only just found this thread, im due feb 6th ;-) Baby number 3, my first daughter Elena Isobel is 5 in November and my son James Luke is 3and a half. xxx

Welcome! Looking forward to getting to know you! :wave::wave:


----------



## TheRealMe

amandad192 said:


> Well I've changed my mind..I'm not staying team yellow anymore...
> 
> 2 weeks + 1 day until my gender scan :happydance:

WOW...that early? Are you getting a private scan?


----------



## TheRealMe

Amethyste said:


> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i got my scan on friday and i am soo worried (even thought i haven't had any problems). It is gonna be scan month for this thread so how is everybody's feeling about their 12 weeks scan coming up ?? xx
> 
> We are scan buddies!!! what time is yours? Mine is at 2:50 PM :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got mine at 9 am lol. Nice an early, that is not usually like me but i was supposed to work at 12.30. Finally, I ended off asking the whole day off as i am so scared that something is gonna go wrong, so i asked OH take me for breakfast after that (that will be challenging but my aversion are a bit better). I just want to go to sleep and get up tomorow morning (what a waste of day off lol)
> 
> 
> Jokerette, i am soo happy your scan went well !! Your pics are great !Click to expand...

awww it will be worth it and you can definitely go out and celebrate after the scan :D I love the idea of making a video of it. I am thinking about doing it as well! sigh...mine seems so far away though. 

Goodluck tomorrow and best wishes!!


----------



## TheRealMe

RJ2 said:


> Yeah I'm a lemon! :happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## monkeydo

Yay my scan was amazing!!! I'm still a bit freaked out by it, I was looking at it thinking "there's no WAY that is inside me!"

The sonographer measured me as being 71.4mm which she said put me at 13+3, but that doesn't match up with my charts at all so I'm skeptical, I think I'll keep it at 12+4 on here

I think we've agreed to stay team yellow :dance:


----------



## dizzyangel

My scan went great yesterday!!! Ive been so busy that this is the first chance I have had to update you!!

Peanut is measuring 9 days ahead so my new due date is the 4th but doesnt seem quite right for my cycle so I reckon they are just going to be a super huge chubb when they arrive!!
I dont think I actually took a breath from the moment I went in the room until I saw the heartbeat and I think I would have cried if I hadnt been needing too pee so badly!!

Think I will go change my tickers as I like the thought of Peanut being here earlier!!
And Im team yellow too!!!!!!!


----------



## amandad192

TheRealMe said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've changed my mind..I'm not staying team yellow anymore...
> 
> 2 weeks + 1 day until my gender scan :happydance:
> 
> WOW...that early? Are you getting a private scan?Click to expand...

Yep, I'll be 16+4. They do it from 16 weeks onwards. I've booked it with babybond. I get to see bubs in 4d quickly too. I had Liams 4d scan with them and they're amazing.


----------



## KjConard

Is anyone else still really tired during the day? I thought my fatigue had subsided but has hit me hard again.


----------



## amandad192

KjConard said:


> Is anyone else still really tired during the day? I thought my fatigue had subsided but has hit me hard again.

 I'm a week and 2 days ahead of you..but only the past 3(ish) days I've been properly getting back to myself and catching up with things.

Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon too x


----------



## Diana5241

KjConard said:


> Is anyone else still really tired during the day? I thought my fatigue had subsided but has hit me hard again.

It's definitely day-by-day. Yesterday I felt great from morning till night. Today I woke up feeling like I hadn't slept at all and have been DRAGGING through work. I guess it's too much to ask for constant energy quite yet?? :shrug:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Congrats to all the scan ladies!

I don't really have maternal feelings yet either, and certainly no dreams. I think it's just been hard not to worry and to relax and enjoy! Those who have had gender dreams might enjoy knowing that at least one study has shown that they are really, really accurate in actually predicting your baby's gender!

Congrats to the new second trimester ladies. Still 3 more weeks over here - ah!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online

I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday

My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away

Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life

'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever


----------



## honey08

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever


so so sorry :cry:


----------



## RJ2

*KellyC75*- I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you
:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## tiger

kelly hun :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry


----------



## Jokerette

Kelly- my heart is breaking for you
:( I am so so sorry for your loss :( you obviously love your dad very much and always will :(

_Don't think of him as gone away
his journey's just begun,
life holds so many facets
this earth is only one.

Just think of him as resting
from the sorrows and the tears,
in a place of warmth and comfort
where there are no days and years.

Think of how he must be wishing
that we could know today,
how nothing but our sadness
can really go away.

And think of him as living
in the hearts of those he touched...
for nothing loved is ever lost
and he was loved so much._


----------



## amandad192

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

big big big :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

Oh Kelly I'm so sorry. Huge :hugs: coming your way.


----------



## Amethyste

I am so sorry to hear that kellyC75:hugs:

I thought i ll update you with my scan that went really well. Baby was sleeping so she took the photo and measurement straight away. Then he woke up and started to stretch and move. Here a little pic. Good luck to all the other ladies waiting for their scan xx
 



Attached Files:







Scan photo.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pic Ame!

And Kelly, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you at this time, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers at this time. :hugs:


----------



## Laidee

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

I'm so sorry for your loss Kelly. You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Had my first crazy-pregnant-lady moment last night where I cried for no reason. I even knew I was being silly but couldn't help it! *

Is anyone else having bad headaches? Mine kept me up all last night :(


----------



## KjConard

Kelly, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry. Stay strong.

Jokerette- I've had many headaches for weeks now. They get really bad and I just have to lay down and try and sleep them away. I'm guessing they are due to hormones but they are sure annoying!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Kelly, sweetie I'm sorry for your loss. I wish you all of God's comfort during this difficult time :hugs:

Hi Everyone

I haven't been on here in a week. It's been a work week from hell, but I'm glad at it's almost over now. I'm really behind on all your posts so will probably be spending the weekend catching up.

I had my scan last Friday and it was wonderful. My gynae has pushed me a week ahead so I guess I'm already in the 2nd trimester. My EDD is now 2 Feb 2012. My lil bubba was beautiful, jumping around and wiggling it's little bum. My hubby and I were amazed at the development since our 6 week scan:cloud9:

Well everyone knows we're pregnant now :happydance:. We invited our siblings over after the scan last Friday and surprised them with news of the baby. They are all so thrilled. It just warms up my heart knowing that there are so many people happy for us.

My bump seems to be growing quite quickly now as well, but I'm feeling better than ever.

I do hope you are all well and will catch up with you all once I've read the last weeks posts :thumbup:


----------



## Laidee

I'm officially in 2nd tri ladies! I'm a lemon :happydance:

So my question is....what month am I at 14 weeks. I was content with saying 4 months b/c that's what my book says but a friend of mine (who has 2 kids) insisted on saying I was 3.5 months. Now i'm confused, and frustrated. I understand different sources say different things, just like with the trimesters, but there's no need for a mini argument *hmpf*


----------



## Jokerette

Laidee said:


> I'm officially in 2nd tri ladies! I'm a lemon :happydance:
> 
> So my question is....what month am I at 14 weeks. I was content with saying 4 months b/c that's what my book says but a friend of mine (who has 2 kids) insisted on saying I was 3.5 months. Now i'm confused, and frustrated. I understand different sources say different things, just like with the trimesters, but there's no need for a mini argument *hmpf*

haha i think you are 3.5 months. There are about 4 weeks per month... so three months would be about 12 weeks.

Remember, there are about 10 months of pregnancy so you still have 6.5 months left, ahhhh


----------



## swanxxsong

I have pretty bad headaches too, Jokerette. Frustrating, and almost daily!


----------



## Jokerette

*Here is a video of me using my doppler today, 11weeks+6days
I find the baby's heartbeat at about 0:23 seconds into the video! Then the baby scoots away and hides *

I got *really lucky* today and happened to find it right away! That is the first time that happened. After the video ended baby had scooted over to the other side and it took me about 3 minutes to find it again. I was using the doppler very low... well below my belly button! I had the doppler almost on my pelvic bone.

I usually start by finding my pulse near my hip bone, then i angle it down to point sort of behind my pelvic bone, and slide slowly from one side to the other. If i think i hear something i slow down and do little tilted circles

This is the Babybeat.com rental model BB200, $45/month in the USA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6mwmyUF_Fk


----------



## Amethyste

Jokerette said:


> Had my first crazy-pregnant-lady moment last night where I cried for no reason. I even knew I was being silly but couldn't help it! *
> 
> Is anyone else having bad headaches? Mine kept me up all last night :(

I have been having few but usually at the end of the day. Had one yesterday but it might have been the thunder type weather as i was off all day and i wasn't the only one having it. It usually go in the morning. Make sure you get plenty of water and rest.

Baby angelic, i am so happy for you. I know the feeling i had my first one today as well. It was such a relief to see LO moving and streching (that was once he woke up ! lol) xx

Also, does anyone know where could i get the february valentine 2012 ticker ?? thanks


----------



## Laidee

*Jokerette*, i think i'll just stick to saying my progression by weeks and fruits!


----------



## becstar

Oh Kelly, I'm so sorry. X


----------



## Jokerette

Laidee said:


> *Jokerette*, i think i'll just stick to saying my progression by weeks and fruits!

yeah i agree... its too confusing doing months because when you tell people you are 3 months pregnant they assume you have 6 months left, but really you have closer 6.5 or 7! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Amethyste said:


> Also, does anyone know where could i get the february valentine 2012 ticker ?? thanks


To add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box.

You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
[B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]


----------



## AllieCat

Hi everyone! Congrats on all the Feb. babies! my EDD is on feb 19th (c'mon pisces!) i counted by hand on the calender to figure this out. Both me and my fiance are Pisces (and love fish tanks lol) another one would fit in just fine. I'm going to have my first look and first listen to my little pisces on monday, i just cannot wait! i will be back here to post my pictures.. once again cannot wait!


----------



## saphire76

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

I am so sorry. I could not even imagine that. I will be thinking and praying for you. I am just so sorry. Big hugs!


----------



## Amethyste

Jokerette said:


> Amethyste said:
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know where could i get the february valentine 2012 ticker ?? thanks
> 
> 
> To add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box.
> 
> You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
> [B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]Click to expand...


Thank you ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

I like to periodically check in with you ladies, although I have been removed. I want to make sure you are all doing well and keep my spirits up with all the great pics, stories and scans. I do miss you all!!

KELLY, I am SO SO Sorry to hear of your father's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. :hugs:

AME, GREAT scan!!! 

JOKERETTE, your preg is in full swing, so very awesome!! The video of finding your wiggler is Cuuuute! :thumbsup:

BABYANGEL, so glad to hear the scan went well and you got awesome pucs. Love how the family/friends got the news. Hoping your hellish work week ends lovely into a nice weekend.

ALLIECAT, Welcome :wave: this is the most wonderful group of women. I have to check back with them ever so often just to feel the great vibes I always felt when I joined! You will have an AWESOME 6.5 months with these women, please enjoy it!

I am on CD17 ladies, and we saw a faint pink line on OPK, we are have "donation" scheduled for delivery at 9am on Monday, FXD for us!!! :dust:


----------



## mumanddad

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

I am so sorry to hear about your dad, sending you (massive hugs)


----------



## Diana5241

Kelly, I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort with your friends and family during this time. :hugs:

Jokerette, YES to the headaches! I had another bad one last night that landed me in bed early. Sleep seems to be my only cure for them because I'm really trying to stay away from drugs... even the ones my doctor said are safe. If they get more constant, though, I might have to give in because I cannot function when they come on strong :shrug:

Finally at 13 weeks today! :happydance: I'm counting this as my transition into the 2nd tri because (more than the dates) I kind of "feel" like I'm 2nd Tri, if you know what I mean. Less worry, less sickness... then again more headaches and I'm still waiting on that energy! lol. Still, bring it on! One week closer to meeting my LO!


----------



## Natasha2605

Kelly, so so sorry to hear about your dad hun. Keep your chin up hun!

Amanda you must be sooo excited for your gender scan! How much are they? I fancy one just cause I'm so damn impatient :blush:

All the scan pictures are beautiful!


Now for me....... I felt bubbles last night! Was absolutely amazing. I never felt bubbles with Summer but this time I got like six pops one after the other. Was amazing and completely made my night!

Are any of you keeping pregnancy journals I can read? (Mines is in my sig :) )

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I'm working :(


----------



## Junebugs

*Kelly-* I am so sorry for you and your family, i was just wondering yesterday where you were because i knew you had a scan booked this week. My heart goes out to you hun and know we are all here for you !! BIG HUGS!! :hugs:

*Jokerette-* I had to call in sick to work on Tuesday because i had such a bad headache. I had them all weekend, i started seeing flashing spots . I checked my BP and it was all fine. I seem to be better now but they were really bad.

*MrsMM24-* GOOD LUCK GIRL!!!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you and your family !!


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsM, fingers crossed and :dust: for you! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## lilrojo

Kelly-I am so sorry to hear about your dad.. Sending big big hugs.. 

MrsMM-good luck hun sending lots and lots of baby dust to you..

Getting impatient for 12 weeks to hit.. seems like all of you ladies are pretty much there.. I guess thats what happens when your due one the last day of the month.. lol


----------



## becstar

I've been feeling increasing wriggles and pops this last week... I just can't wait to feel proper movement, I've missed that ever since Ilana was born. I lay there last night listening to baby wriggle on the Doppler and I felt some of the flips which was just lovely. 

My midwife appointment is 16th August and then I dont get another until 28 weeks, so October I think!


----------



## kellyfc

becstar said:


> I've been feeling increasing wriggles and pops this last week... I just can't wait to feel proper movement, I've missed that ever since Ilana was born. I lay there last night listening to baby wriggle on the Doppler and I felt some of the flips which was just lovely.
> 
> My midwife appointment is 16th August and then I dont get another until 28 weeks, so October I think!

I can not wait for that feeling... I know its early but I keep sitting and trying to see if i feel anything... so far no... but i can not wait!! must be so amazing.


----------



## saphire76

MrsMM24 said:


> I like to periodically check in with you ladies, although I have been removed. I want to make sure you are all doing well and keep my spirits up with all the great pics, stories and scans. I do miss you all!!
> 
> KELLY, I am SO SO Sorry to hear of your father's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. :hugs:
> 
> AME, GREAT scan!!!
> 
> JOKERETTE, your preg is in full swing, so very awesome!! The video of finding your wiggler is Cuuuute! :thumbsup:
> 
> BABYANGEL, so glad to hear the scan went well and you got awesome pucs. Love how the family/friends got the news. Hoping your hellish work week ends lovely into a nice weekend.
> 
> ALLIECAT, Welcome :wave: this is the most wonderful group of women. I have to check back with them ever so often just to feel the great vibes I always felt when I joined! You will have an AWESOME 6.5 months with these women, please enjoy it!
> 
> I am on CD17 ladies, and we saw a faint pink line on OPK, we are have "donation" scheduled for delivery at 9am on Monday, FXD for us!!! :dust:

Thinking of you! Hope all goes well :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> I've been feeling increasing wriggles and pops this last week... I just can't wait to feel proper movement, I've missed that ever since Ilana was born. I lay there last night listening to baby wriggle on the Doppler and I felt some of the flips which was just lovely.
> 
> My midwife appointment is 16th August and then I dont get another until 28 weeks, so October I think!

Oh i am so Jelous right now.....


----------



## Jokerette

Soooooo exciting about the ladies feeling bubbles and wiggles!!!

MrsMM24- fingers crossed for you! Thanks for checking on with us :) we miss you and hope you are back soon!!


----------



## Amethyste

BTW, when i had my scan they changed my due date from the 11th to the 13th of february ;)


----------



## Tobaira

You ladies love scan pics, right? I know I do. Ended up another set as I had to schedule an inbetween apptmt to get my NT scan done. So that means I'll have pics from 11wks, 12w3d and 15wks! Here are the pics from 12w3d - both together, then A (hand to the forehead), then B (sucking it's thumb). I'm hoping that one's a boy and one's a girl still.. seems like ages until I can find out the genders!
 



Attached Files:







twins 12 wk 3d pic1.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 57









baby A 12wk3d pic1.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 56









baby B 12wk3d pic1.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## Natasha2605

Tobaira - I'm such a twat, I looked at your scan pics thinking ''aw how cute'' then at your ticker (which doesn't say your having twins) then back to the pics thinking ''Why does it look like more than one! It took me until I read both your post and under your username to realise that you were having twins, you just didn't have the usual twin ticker!

Cute scan though!


----------



## monkeydo

Kelly, I'm thinking of you. Big hugs xx


----------



## Tobaira

lol Natasha! Yeah I should put a note on my signature that says that.. Is there a twin ticker or do people just put two tickers up? I didn't want to take up extra space so I just put up the one ticker. I'll put a note on my signature to make it clearer =)


----------



## sparklez

Kelly, so sorry for your loss, we really miss you, was looking for your posts yesterday, it seems odd without you. All my love to you and your family at this time xx




MrsMM24 said:


> I am on CD17 ladies, and we saw a faint pink line on OPK, we are have "donation" scheduled for delivery at 9am on Monday, FXD for us!!! :dust:

:thumbup: Best of luck to you and DW, will be thinking of you Monday xx


----------



## TeQuiero

Kelly, my deepest condolences to you and your family! :hugs: 

MrsMM24, KMFX for you and DW!! :dust: for this to be a lucky cycle with an extremely sticky bean! I am glad that you are still going to be checking in with us, it would not be the same without hearing updates from you! :hugs:


I am happy for all of you ladies who are feeling better!! I think this is going to be a whole 40 weeks of nausea.... I have made it to the worst nausea, everything I eat makes me want to :sick: (when I can eat,, otherwise just feel like :sick: all of the time). I was sick Wednesday before the DRs and it was so bad that it caused me to have Patiki Eye on my whole face! I swear I look like I was punched in the face! :shrug: 
To go with the nausea, I have NO energy... this is the only one that I have felt sick and not had any energy with!! :sleep: :haha:


----------



## becstar

Good luck MrsMM24. I have everything crossed for you. 
Loving the twin pics!


----------



## honey08

has anyone eles got a scan 11aug ? :dance:

im so scared !


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts ~ Your words mean so much to me at this terrible time & I mean that

My Dear Dad deserved so much more time, after working so hard for so many years, to build us a great future, he had only 1 short year of retirement, his life had just begun

This is truly the worst time of my whole life, my Mum is devastated, they had been together 36 years :hugs:

My Dad was always the one I could turn to for honest advice & im so so very sad that I dont have that anymore ~ I will miss him forever




Junebugs said:


> *Kelly-* I am so sorry for you and your family, i was just wondering yesterday where you were because i knew you had a scan booked this week. My heart goes out to you hun and know we are all here for you !! BIG HUGS!! :hugs:

Thankyou so much ~ The scan was on the morning I got that terrible phone call ~ It is re-booked for Tuesday now



sparklez said:


> Kelly, so sorry for your loss, we really miss you, was looking for your posts yesterday, it seems odd without you. All my love to you and your family at this time xx

Thats a sweet thing to say ~ Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Just want to wish all you ladies all the very best xx
Ive been stopping by every so often but sadly am now out at 13 wks. Can you take me off list for 12 Feb? Thank you xxx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Kelly. :(

Sorry for your loss threebirds


----------



## TeQuiero

ThreeBirds I hope you get your sticky bean soon! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry for your loss threebirds :hugs: 

Tobaira, ha don't add it in on my account... I'm sure 99% of people aren't as dim as me lol! But lilypie does twin tickers, I'm so used to seeing them about for twins lol!

Hope everyone's had a good day :)


----------



## Junebugs

threebirds said:


> Just want to wish all you ladies all the very best xx
> Ive been stopping by every so often but sadly am now out at 13 wks. Can you take me off list for 12 Feb? Thank you xxx

So so for your loss


----------



## redpop

threebirds said:


> Just want to wish all you ladies all the very best xx
> Ive been stopping by every so often but sadly am now out at 13 wks. Can you take me off list for 12 Feb? Thank you xxx

So sorry threebirds. Hope to see you back very soon!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Threebirds. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :dust: to you and best wishes to you. xoxo

Natasha, if it makes you feel any better, I totally didn't get the twins thing the first time either, I was just like, HEY THAT LOOKS LIKE TWO BABIES. OH CUZ IT IS. And she even has it in her sig. Clearly my eyes went right to the scan and zoned a bit. :haha:


----------



## tiger

threebirds - so sorry :hugs:
natasha - i have a pregnancy journal :flower: 
so ladies - i was feeling so much better MS wise and then all of a sudden it has hit me again :sick:
we were at a 5 star restaurant and i suddenly got the urge and i ran so fast but didnt quite make it to the toilet in time :nope: was so embarassing. i made it just inside the first door.
and then at the supermarket, same thing, was no where to run to in the shop so i tried running out the front door to the garden, but nope :cry: i threw up all of the floor :nope: i felt so horrible, i insisted on helping clean it up, but they wouldnt let me.
it like i cant hold it even for a second ! its horrible


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh Tiger, I am so sorry that you have been feeling so bad! I hope it gets better for you soon.... :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

THREEBIRDS, I am VERY sorry for your loss and what you are going through emotionally at this time. Having been where you are just 3wks ago. I wish you and your spouse luck in trying again. I am happy to hear that you will be back in the hunt soon. My wife and I are already back in having made te decision immediately. I am here to if you want to chat, have questions etc as you approach this journey again @ a loss.. :hugs: and gentle kisses for the forehead of your sweet angel baby.... :dust: for your sticky bean soon!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey Ladies, 

I finally Found you all! Lol Can i please be added to the list? My due date is Feb 19th. :happydance: finally 12 weeks today


----------



## becstar

Threebirds, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## becstar

C


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hiii :wave:

hope its okay im here:) E.D.D is 25th Feb but have my dating scan in 9 days so can update when i find out :)


----------



## lilrojo

ThreeBirds-so so sorry for you loss.. big hugs being sent to you and your family.


----------



## swanxxsong

welcome to our new members! :wave: :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Tink and Emily! Glad you could join us! :wave:


----------



## Natasha2605

Me at 12 + 4, already showing!

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/beanie3.jpg


Off to catch up!


----------



## Natasha2605

Tiger, I'm sorry your MS is so bad. My best mate is the same and absolutely anything sets her off. One day we couldn't even walk down the street without her being randomly sick three times! I hope it gets better soon xx

Hey Tink and Emily, welcome :)


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks for being so welcoming! :flower: 

Arw lovely bump!:) im 11weeks +1 and my belly is soo big compared to the day i found out i was pregnant lol! :haha: 

x


----------



## sparklez

Three birds :hugs: best of luck for a sticky bean when you are ready

Welcome Tink and Emilyrose lovely to have you here.

Can't remember if it was this board but someone mentioned a craving for cheese and crackers and well, it got me, had to buy crackers at the supermarket today and then got home decided needed the cheese too so walked to the local shop for cheese :) loved every bite!!

Natasha your pic is great, I'm going to try taking one each week only got one so far but will be interesting to compare!


----------



## tiger

welcome tink and emily :flower: 
will do a bit of a catch up a bit later, jesse has me on my toes at the moment :wacko: cheeky little thing


----------



## swanxxsong

I am so excited, I just booked my maternity shoot with the photographer who did my wedding photos and senior portraits. Best part? He approached me, because he wants more experience doing maternity. So I'm pumped! :dance: Won't be until just before Christmas, but something enthralling to which I can look forward. :D


----------



## RJ2

*Threebirds*- so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Natasha you look great!!! So exciting!!! :)
Welcome to the new members! What a big group we have!

I just found out my cousin is pregnant too, only 2 weeks behind me... Hooray!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello dears! Feels like ive been gone forever but I got back home today and can hopefully catch up tomorrow!

Tomorrow afternoon we go in to hear the heartbeat and I'm so nervous...


----------



## mumanddad

Im up and struggling to drink water for my second scan, fingers crossed baby has grown so i can have the downs blood test x


----------



## kbkb

hi all! :flower: sorry i have been away so long, I had family in town this week and was really lazy about logging in...Also been quite tired this week, so hitting the sack early.

Really struggling to catch up with this page!!! but getting there!
KellyC75- so sorry about your loss. May you find the strength to deal with it and big :hugs: and prayers for you...
Tobaira- that twin scan is just beautiful!
Tiger- sorry to hear of your awful ordeal, hope you have a better time going forward

All the other scans are so lovely, good luck everyone! I for one, feel LOADS better now that I'm past 13 weeks. Glad i had family in time for the crossover into 2nd tri, got around to telling everyone ...its really good to share.


----------



## Jims_Girl

Hey ladies! Hope you are all well! This is such a busy thread! :)
I haven't post for a while but hopefully I will be popping in more regularly now....
Dating scan tomorrow - can't wait... I'll be exactly 13 weeks from lmp so I'm curious to see if my date changes.... :)


----------



## Laidee

*Threebirds*, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Welcome *Tink* and *Emily*!! :)

And hello to all the ladies! I tried reading back so I could catch up, but I just can't remember everything....sorry :wacko:

I finally have my belly band. I luv it :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome to new members!

:wave: everyone! 
I've been very ill. Again.
On the plus side, we're going to start finally telling people I think. My "bump" is starting to really be a bump now, not just extra wobbles, so can't hide it much longer!


----------



## Laidee

Sorry you haven't been feeling well *Tigger*


----------



## saphire76

Yay I'm a plumb today!
Love seeing the bump. I'm so glad I'm not the only one w a big bump at 12 weeks. I wore a tight shirt to church yesterday and showed it off for the 1st time :)
I have the dentist today :( 4 filling. 
Have a good day ladies.


----------



## redpop

OMG I'm a lemon today! I can't believe it. Yea 2nd trimester!


----------



## KjConard

Congrats Redpop! 

Tiger- I carry a zip lock plastic bag in my purse in case I am out and about and feel the urge of MS. It has saved me in my car a few times. I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## Laidee

Yaaayyy *Redpop*!!!!! Being in 2nd is tri is such a great accomplishment. Now i'm ready to share the news with the world!


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. =D 

I've had Nausea since 6 weeks, everyday all day. I dont actually vomit, im just nauseous and cant eat a darn thing. I lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks. If im lucky i can eat 1 time a day. I was prescribed a cheap med that didnt work, then was prescribed zofran which also didnt work. Im sooooo over it! i just want to eat!


----------



## Diana5241

Welcome to the new members! :flower:

4.5 hours until we can hear our LO's heartbeat for the first time. I didn't cry at the 9+3 ultrasound (I think I was too in awe to process tears!) but I've been feeling super emotional all day and I'm afraid there's a good chance I might not make it through today with a dry eye. Four weeks is TOO long inbetween appointments to know that my LO is ok! 

DH mentioned this weekend that my bump is finally coming in. It's so funny to have someone else - even just DH - notice. I'm still trying to get my head around the whole thing.


----------



## Diana5241

Laidee said:


> I finally have my belly band. I luv it :thumbup:

I definitely thing it's time to invest in one of these... Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Laidee

*Diana*, now i'm not ashamed to walk around with my pants open lol!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm rocking my belly band today. Yay!

I found the heartbeat with the doppler last night. For some reason, my doppler's "BPM" detection thing is off, but hubby has an app on his iphone where he tapped with the beating and it told him how many BPM - and it was in the 150s. Thank God for nerdy musicians and their toys. :haha: JK! But anyway, I was elated. Who knows, I probably found it before and my stupid doppler was just being a jerk. -_- lol

Lemon tomorrow; finally! Congrats to *redpop*! ;D


----------



## Laidee

Hey *swanxxsong*, what app does your hubby have? I would luv to download it.

My next doc appointment is next Tuesday and its seems like forever....can't wait.


----------



## fotokat

Just had an update - my EDD is now 10th, not 12th as originally thought!


----------



## lellis82

Fotokat... they changed mine from the 4th to the 10th! :)


----------



## redpop

Thanks so much swanxxsong and Laidee. swanxxsong, your big lemon day is tomorrow. Congrats in advance!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry for the delay *Laidee*, I had to e-mail and ask him. He went through a big explanation, but basically it's the Steinway Metronome app and you can use a setting where you tap the beat and it tells you the BPM. lol. He actually was using it in the doctor's office when we went too, just to compare his app to the Doppler there. :haha: Boys and their toys.


----------



## Laidee

OOooo I found it! Thanks *swanxxsong*!


----------



## RedheadBabies

To all the iPhone ladies, the app My Babys Beat, turns your iPhone into a doppler. You can Google it, and see exactly how it works. I believe it is best after 20 weeks, but I just thought for those who aren't too far away from then that haven't purchased a doppler, it could be fun! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo thanks *Redhead*! I'm going to check that out for the future! haha. What's more convenient than my phone, right?? ;D


----------



## Junebugs

YAY FOR ALL US LEMONS!!! :bunny::bunny:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Threebirds, so so sorry for your loss. May you be surrounded with love and support.

Welcome to our new members.

Congrats to the new lemons! I hit lime tomorrow - so far behind!



KjConard said:


> Tiger- I carry a zip lock plastic bag in my purse in case I am out and about and feel the urge of MS. It has saved me in my car a few times. I hope you start feeling better!

KJ, I do this too, and I've definitely used it. My mom, who had HG, apparently had to use a plastic bag all the time.

I'm thinking of trying to *gulp* make a belly band to use when my pants get tight (all my waistbands are usually too big because I have such huge hips, so I have a bit yet probably), but I'm not a great seamstress and it involves sewing knits. Has anyone else tried to DIY one? I've found tons of tutorials, but am still nervous!


----------



## sparklez

Hooray for all the lemons :) I'm something else tomorrow but can't tell what! something green, will have to check in tomorrow.

Thinking of you today Mrs MM if you're looking, fingers crossed 

Good luck for the scan Kelly hope it goes well :thumbup:

5 days till we see midwife again :happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tink1o5 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. =D
> 
> I've had Nausea since 6 weeks, everyday all day. I dont actually vomit, im just nauseous and cant eat a darn thing. I lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks. If im lucky i can eat 1 time a day. I was prescribed a cheap med that didnt work, then was prescribed zofran which also didnt work. Im sooooo over it! i just want to eat!

Tink, I know how you feel. I lost 13 pounds within the first 2 1/2 weeks! I have only gained back 3... so I am slowly able to eat a little more, but not too much. I am lucky if I eat half of what my kids eat!! I have not taken any nausea meds... DH has actually been commenting on how I look really skinny (compared to how I have looked since DS2 who came 2 yrs ago) :haha: I guess this saves me a little money for now on maternity clothes since my pre-pregnancy pants fit a lot looser than they did before!


*To all of our ladies in London (and the UK in general)* please all be careful, I keep reading of the terrible riots and fighting that is going on so much, and I want you all to be extra careful!! XOXOXO :hugs:


----------



## tiger

ive lost about 20lbs so far this pregnancy :nope: all my clothes are very lose on me now. before my :bfp: i really wanted to lose weight, but not like this !!


----------



## tiger

ps im 12 weeks today :dance: :happydance: yay!!


----------



## kbkb

tiger said:


> ps im 12 weeks today :dance: :happydance: yay!!

Congrats!!!:happydance: hope u do feel better!:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Hello my lovely Ladies ~ As most of you know, I am currently in mourning for the loss of my Dear Dad, so I wont be reading back the thread

Life for me has changed completely

But just want to say, hope you are all well :hugs:

I have my 1st scan this morning, but am so not feeling the same buzz of excitement as I did previously :nope:


----------



## sparklez

:hugs: kelly, hope it goes well today xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

RedheadBabies said:


> To all the iPhone ladies, the app My Babys Beat, turns your iPhone into a doppler. You can Google it, and see exactly how it works. I believe it is best after 20 weeks, but I just thought for those who aren't too far away from then that haven't purchased a doppler, it could be fun! :)

my OH got that app and i cant find the heartbeat! :dohh: keep thinking i can but i think its just mine going abit fast lol! when did you first hear heartbeat with thatt? :) x


----------



## tiggertea

I read about the app before deciding if i should purchase and it says it was designed for use from 30-40 weeks but people have reported good results from 20 weeks on. I'd imagine 11 weeks is still a tad early :(


----------



## emilyrose.x

tiggertea said:


> I read about the app before deciding if i should purchase and it says it was designed for use from 30-40 weeks but people have reported good results from 20 weeks on. I'd imagine 11 weeks is still a tad early :(

:cry:

OH doesnt want me to get a doppler because il freak outt if i cant find heartbeat :dohh:

x


----------



## tiggertea

You could tell him you're freaking out more coz you can't find it with his app... use the argument that a doppler is designed to find it earlier than the app? :winkwink:

In all honesty, I didn't have a doppler with DD1, and don't have one this time either... by the time you're likely to be *sure* of finding the HB yourself, you'll be feeling reassuring little movements anyway. Each to their own though, and I'm certainly not discouraging you to try and convince him to get one if it's what you want. :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

emilyrose.x said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> To all the iPhone ladies, the app My Babys Beat, turns your iPhone into a doppler. You can Google it, and see exactly how it works. I believe it is best after 20 weeks, but I just thought for those who aren't too far away from then that haven't purchased a doppler, it could be fun! :)
> 
> my OH got that app and i cant find the heartbeat! :dohh: keep thinking i can but i think its just mine going abit fast lol! when did you first hear heartbeat with thatt? :) xClick to expand...

That app is ONLY for later in pregnancy, like the 3rd trimester! Dont worry!!!

As for the doppler, it is stronger than the iphone app, but still many doctors offices wont even try it until 13-14 weeks. Many people have luck finding it at home on their doppler as early as 10, but that is also because they spend longer looking :) It also depends on your body type etc. I got my doppler last week and I love it. I'd highly recommend it. But my cousin is 9 weeks pregnant and I didnt let her use it yet because i didnt want her to worry if she couldnt find it


----------



## dsnshne23

Good morning ladies . . . sorry been extremely busy and trying to get enrolled in college now. Hope everyone is doing well! I'll read up later when I have a free moment.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Kelly, hope your scan goes well. 

I currently have what I believe is the sinus-infection-from-hell. Ugh, miserable. Post-nasal drip, sore throat, stuffy head, ears and sinuses. My neti is my BFF. But I think I need to hit the doctor's after work today, because I'm only getting worse and worse. Blaaaaah. I can't afford to get too run-down, after all.

But I am a lemon today, so this is exciting. :)


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: Kelly, hope your scan goes well.
> 
> I currently have what I believe is the sinus-infection-from-hell. Ugh, miserable. Post-nasal drip, sore throat, stuffy head, ears and sinuses. My neti is my BFF. But I think I need to hit the doctor's after work today, because I'm only getting worse and worse. Blaaaaah. I can't afford to get too run-down, after all.
> 
> But I am a lemon today, so this is exciting. :)

:dance: happy Lemon hood!!! I'll hit that tomorrow, so excited :happydance: Hope your infection goes away quick! awful when you're sick and cant take drugs....

Kelly- thoughts and wishes with you...keep the faith!


----------



## Laidee

*Kelly*, I hope you have a good scan this morning *smile*!

*swanxxsong*, a sinus infection is the worst. I'm just getting over a cold. I could only take Robitussin plain which did absolutely nothing for my cough. Was going to go to the doc but after I made my appt, I started getting better. Seems to always happen that way. Have to scare your body lol.

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is well!!! So sorry for everyone still feeling the MS! Hopefully it will get better SOON!!!! All good with me next appointment in a week, just check up and check heart beat, wish I could see baby again but will have to wait till 20 weeks! We are almost if not already and over 1/3 way done!!! Well done and congrats ladies!!! WOOOOHOOO!! :D


----------



## KellyC75

Scan went well ~ Little wriggler :baby:

However they think I ovulated later than 'normal' & so im 2 weeks behind what I should beaccording to my LMP date

This is fine with me, as I have so many things going on in Feb nextyear, an extra 2 weeks is a bonus

Gotta go back in 2 weeks to have another dating/nuchal scan


----------



## Diana5241

emilyrose.x said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> I read about the app before deciding if i should purchase and it says it was designed for use from 30-40 weeks but people have reported good results from 20 weeks on. I'd imagine 11 weeks is still a tad early :(
> 
> :cry:
> 
> OH doesnt want me to get a doppler because il freak outt if i cant find heartbeat :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Same here! But we heard it for the 1st time at the doctor yesterday and now I'm hooked... I might have to sneak one into the house! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks *KBKB *- tomorrow it's you! :D Early congrats! 

Glad the scan went well *Kelly*! :hugs: Good to know the baby was putting on a show of squirming for you. :) 

Aw *Laidee*, glad you're feeling better. I'm hoping to scare it out of my system with a doctor's appointment too. That's usually how it works for me as well!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats to all the new lemons!! 

Appt went awesome yesterday. I've gained 2 lbs...though it's technically 1 since I'd lost 1..in the first trimester and I'm happy with that. Then we went in to hear the heartbeat. Doc asked if my clothes were starting to get tight...I laughed because the clothes I wear are sundresses and loose stuff anyways. It's TOO hot here for tight stuff! He said it may take a bit to find the heartbeat so not to worry...but it only took a few seconds and there it was! 158! 

He gave us the talk about the chromosome blood test, gave the pros and cons. John said he'd really prefer that we do it, just so that we are prepared if there is anything wrong. I was on the fence so that's fine! We go back in 2 weeks for that. 

Once I get a chance I'm going to book our sex appt. We leave for Florida for a week at the very beginning of Sept and I'd like to know by then!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Swan- That sounds awful!!! I hope you get better soon hun!! and YAY TO LEMONHOOD!!

Kelly- I am so glad your ultrasound went well. I was thinking about you today and hope you and your family are doing ok. BIG HUGS! :hugs:

Johnspriness- WELCOME BACK!! We miss you!!! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs - I miss you guys too!! I'm SO HAPPY to be home!!


----------



## redpop

Hi Ladies, just wondering if any of you are going to have the quad test and a 16 week scan? I'm having this but have heard much mentioned on this site. So excited. At my 12 week NT scan my technician said we may be able to find out the sex at the 16 week scan!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

redpop said:


> Hi Ladies, just wondering if any of you are going to have the quad test and a 16 week scan? I'm having this but have heard much mentioned on this site. So excited. At my 12 week NT scan my technician said we may be able to find out the sex at the 16 week scan!

Is that the blood test? We're having the blood test done in 2 weeks. We plan on booking our own scan around 16/17 weeks to hopefully find out the gender!


----------



## redpop

JohnsPrincess said:


> redpop said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, just wondering if any of you are going to have the quad test and a 16 week scan? I'm having this but have heard much mentioned on this site. So excited. At my 12 week NT scan my technician said we may be able to find out the sex at the 16 week scan!
> 
> Is that the blood test? We're having the blood test done in 2 weeks. We plan on booking our own scan around 16/17 weeks to hopefully find out the gender!Click to expand...

Yes, that's the blood test. My doctor ordered the 16 week scan but I guess maybe the protocol is different in different parts of the country. Here I think it's called the early anatomy scan.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back JP!!

Redpop - sadly, my only other scan is 20 weeks; wasn't given any other options. Boo! haha. But I have bloodwork at 16 weeks and another appointment with my ob, and that's when shell give me the paperwork to schedule my anatomy scan. Woohoo!


----------



## Junebugs

Sorry i forgot to mention my new due date is Feb. 4th. Thanks!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Yeah, my doc won't give another scan until 20-24 weeks to find out the gender, which is why we're going to try to book that on our own! But we're doing the blood work!

Swanxxsong - thanks!!

Junebugs - that was my original date! Lol


----------



## honey08

ive my 12wk NT scan 2mro :dance: so nervous !


----------



## RJ2

redpop said:


> Hi Ladies, just wondering if any of you are going to have the quad test and a 16 week scan? I'm having this but have heard much mentioned on this site. So excited. At my 12 week NT scan my technician said we may be able to find out the sex at the 16 week scan!

If you are talking about the blood test I had that done at my 12 week scan and got good results back, the anatomy scan is happening on the 18th at my 16 week scan.


----------



## becstar

I think the 12-13 week scan and bloods is the combined test for Downs etc and the 16 week one is the quadruple test. It's just according to the preference of different areas I think. 

I have to go collect my maternity notes later ready for my 16 week midwife appointment next week. Trying to write a list of questions to ask.


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> Yeah, my doc won't give another scan until 20-24 weeks to find out the gender, which is why we're going to try to book that on our own! But we're doing the blood work!

We found out we won't have our gender scan until 21 weeks also... even though we'll be IN the doctor's office at 17 weeks! I'm so bummed. :nope:

Have you or anyone you know done the private scans for gender? I'm on the fence, but it's just SO tempting to see the LO again!


----------



## KjConard

Yay, I'm a lemon today! I've been waiting for this day for so long!!! : )

We get to find out the baby's gender in about 5 weeks. I think when we are 19 weeks and I can't wait!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing.. well.. all this talk of gender scans makes me feel so behind.. lol but hey im a lime.. wahoo.. :)


----------



## dsnshne23

Had another appointment today got to see babies in 4D one decided to kick the other in the head lol so here is that pic :) Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Laidee

Oh wow *dsnshne23*, that is so neat!

Do any of you ladies plan on teaching your LO another language? We're thinking of teaching ours Spanish, with hopes of moving to the Dominican Republic in 10 years. DH's father lives down there. My sis-n-law speaks fluent German, and I was learning Portuguese at one time. Hopefully LO can pick up on something lol.


----------



## Diana5241

dsnshne23, that picture is adorable!!

This weekend DH and I are heading out on a "family vacation" with his parents and sibling/sibling's husband. I've been doing some research on the area we're going to and turns out is a HUGE party island. I'm so bummed. Pre-baby it sounds like this would have been an amazing party vacation (yes, even with his parents). Now I'm afraid I'm going to be the only one wanting to go see the car museum and putt-putt golf! Good grief! :dohh:


----------



## Tobaira

awesome dsnshne23!


----------



## redpop

KjConard said:


> Yay, I'm a lemon today! I've been waiting for this day for so long!!! : )
> 
> We get to find out the baby's gender in about 5 weeks. I think when we are 19 weeks and I can't wait!!!

Congratulations, fellow lemon!:happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

hey ladies!! just got the cervical cerclage done today! i was so so so so scared but, it was really not as bad as i thought. the little one is in to stay!!!!!!! for anyone else who is worried about getting an epidural DON'T worry... it's seriously not that bad! The worst part is waiting around after for your legs to regain feeling because you get so restless haha.


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> hey ladies!! just got the cervical cerclage done today! i was so so so so scared but, it was really not as bad as i thought. the little one is in to stay!!!!!!! for anyone else who is worried about getting an epidural DON'T worry... it's seriously not that bad! The worst part is waiting around after for your legs to regain feeling because you get so restless haha.

WOW, i would have been nervous aswell but i am so happy for you that everything went well!!! How long did you have to wait around to get the feeling back in your legs? lol .... i also have a question for you if you don't mind me asking? Do you have to stay on bed rest or can you do normal daily activity's with the cervical stitch in? I'm sorry if that question was to personal.


----------



## tiger

i loved my epidural with jesse. i went in to labour not wanting a epidural no matter what. well when i shrunk 3cm and was in indescribable pain, that changed lol ! 
im sick at the moment :( not only has my MS come back to haunt me today, ive got a cold :nope: 
its so hard to look after jesse with MS let alone a cold ! ahhh 
where is mrsraggle these days ?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Diana5241 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, my doc won't give another scan until 20-24 weeks to find out the gender, which is why we're going to try to book that on our own! But we're doing the blood work!
> 
> We found out we won't have our gender scan until 21 weeks also... even though we'll be IN the doctor's office at 17 weeks! I'm so bummed. :nope:
> 
> Have you or anyone you know done the private scans for gender? I'm on the fence, but it's just SO tempting to see the LO again!Click to expand...

Yes, one of my friends did for both her kids. One this year and one a couple years ago. She didn't want to wait either! She found out at 16/17 weeks with both!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Laidee said:


> Oh wow *dsnshne23*, that is so neat!
> 
> Do any of you ladies plan on teaching your LO another language? We're thinking of teaching ours Spanish, with hopes of moving to the Dominican Republic in 10 years. DH's father lives down there. My sis-n-law speaks fluent German, and I was learning Portuguese at one time. Hopefully LO can pick up on something lol.

I know a Tiny bit of spanish and will teach baby some of that. Once I finish my Masters (2 more classes!!!) I'm going to try to learn French so as I learn, I'll "teach" baby.


----------



## TeQuiero

Laidee said:


> Oh wow *dsnshne23*, that is so neat!
> 
> Do any of you ladies plan on teaching your LO another language? We're thinking of teaching ours Spanish, with hopes of moving to the Dominican Republic in 10 years. DH's father lives down there. My sis-n-law speaks fluent German, and I was learning Portuguese at one time. Hopefully LO can pick up on something lol.


My kids do not have much of an option in learning Spanish! My oldest son does really well at it (even though he is not biologically my DH's child) he wants to learn it so that he can speak to his step-family! DS2 is not so well with it yet, but we are working on it (he understands better than he says)! :haha:


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hey ladies sorry I have not been on in a while just super busy. How is everyone??


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!! just got the cervical cerclage done today! i was so so so so scared but, it was really not as bad as i thought. the little one is in to stay!!!!!!! for anyone else who is worried about getting an epidural DON'T worry... it's seriously not that bad! The worst part is waiting around after for your legs to regain feeling because you get so restless haha.
> 
> WOW, i would have been nervous aswell but i am so happy for you that everything went well!!! How long did you have to wait around to get the feeling back in your legs? lol .... i also have a question for you if you don't mind me asking? Do you have to stay on bed rest or can you do normal daily activity's with the cervical stitch in? I'm sorry if that question was to personal.Click to expand...


Not too personal at all!! The feeling took about an hour after the surgery to FULLY come back, but it comes back slowly so after like a half hour or so i could actually move my legs but I couldn't wiggle my toes. You slowly become mobile again (which can make it more difficult if you as impatient as me hehe) Overall the numbness lasts about 2 hours. I don't have to stay on bed rest however I can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk. I also can't let anything inside, so no baths, no swimming, and unfortunately no :sex: for the remainder of the pregnancy. I go back in about a week for the doctor to check on everything, and depending on how I'm healing up he may or may not put me on bed rest. Most women start to feel normal after a few days and don't even need to go on bed rest, but it's all really situational. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ZombieKitten said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!! just got the cervical cerclage done today! i was so so so so scared but, it was really not as bad as i thought. the little one is in to stay!!!!!!! for anyone else who is worried about getting an epidural DON'T worry... it's seriously not that bad! The worst part is waiting around after for your legs to regain feeling because you get so restless haha.
> 
> WOW, i would have been nervous aswell but i am so happy for you that everything went well!!! How long did you have to wait around to get the feeling back in your legs? lol .... i also have a question for you if you don't mind me asking? Do you have to stay on bed rest or can you do normal daily activity's with the cervical stitch in? I'm sorry if that question was to personal.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too personal at all!! The feeling took about an hour after the surgery to FULLY come back, but it comes back slowly so after like a half hour or so i could actually move my legs but I couldn't wiggle my toes. You slowly become mobile again (which can make it more difficult if you as impatient as me hehe) Overall the numbness lasts about 2 hours. I don't have to stay on bed rest however I can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk. I also can't let anything inside, so no baths, no swimming, and unfortunately no :sex: for the remainder of the pregnancy. I go back in about a week for the doctor to check on everything, and depending on how I'm healing up he may or may not put me on bed rest. Most women start to feel normal after a few days and don't even need to go on bed rest, but it's all really situational. :)Click to expand...

Wow! Very interesting!!! Sucks that you can't take baths, go swimming, or do the deed, but it'll all be worth it!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Aww Zombie, I am glad that everything went so well for you! I hate that you are unable to do so many other things! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ladies!!!! My mom ordered my stroller today! I should have it in about a week! Monday when I called her after the appt she was all excited to tell me about a stroller she saw when she was out - the Orbit. She said it was Super cool and that she'd spoken with the people who had it and they Love it. She told me about it and said to tell her if I liked it. I said, "Well, it sounds GREAT...but it sounds like it's going to be Really expensive..." She said, "...well...lets see." Lol. So I went online and it was Expensive - 900$!!!! She Still wanted to get it for me...if I wanted it. So I spent some time researching and honestly I couldn't find one that I liked as much. It looks like it's very safe, "green", awesomely functional, and cool looking, lol. Plus, you can get color packs to make it really really cute. 

So anyways, today we were on the phone, talking about some of the options and I noticed that they are having a special - buy the travel system (stroller base, car seat base, and car seat - which attaches to stroller base) and get the bassinet (which also can attach to stroller base) for free. It's 280$ regularly!! You had to buy it by Sept 5th though. Mom thought it was a super deal and so...she ordered it!!!!

I'm so excited! As soon as I know the sex, I'm ordering the color pack!


----------



## ExpectingFeb5

This is so exciting! This is mine and my husband's first baby and we couldn't be more thrilled. I am due February 05, 2011.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ExpectingFeb5 said:


> This is so exciting! This is mine and my husband's first baby and we couldn't be more thrilled. I am due February 05, 2011.

Congrats!!!


----------



## tiger

ExpectingFeb5 said:


> This is so exciting! This is mine and my husband's first baby and we couldn't be more thrilled. I am due February 05, 2011.

congrats and welcome ! :flower:
ladies does any one find themselves forgetting to post some days lol ?! i read through every day and i make mental notes of who said what because i agree or have something to say and most of the time i actually forget to post and just read lol ! 
ok to the ladies who are on number 2 or more - how early have you felt movement ? the last 3 days i swear i have felt bubbles and fluttering (definately NOT gas :haha: ) and i was dismissing it, but its happening much more frequently and feels exactly the same as when i first started feeling jesse move :cloud9: so im now 90% positive that i have been feeling this bubba wriggling about. i cant believe how early it is though !
also he is me - 3 days ago 12 weeks :) my little bump


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Awe, so cute!!!!


----------



## kbkb

redpop said:


> Hi Ladies, just wondering if any of you are going to have the quad test and a 16 week scan? I'm having this but have heard much mentioned on this site. So excited. At my 12 week NT scan my technician said we may be able to find out the sex at the 16 week scan!

Hello fellow Lemon :wave:
I got a NT scan at 12 weeks and a marker test which showed very low risk of Downs syndrome.It really depends on your practitioner when you get the blood test, I got it at 12 weeks. I am due another anomaly scan at 18 weeks...Hope that helps!


----------



## becstar

Tiger, I've been feeling little wriggles and flips for a few weeks... Last night I felt 4 little kicks! Not strong yet but definitely there! 

I'm glad the stitch went well...


----------



## kbkb

ZombieKitten said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!! just got the cervical cerclage done today! i was so so so so scared but, it was really not as bad as i thought. the little one is in to stay!!!!!!! for anyone else who is worried about getting an epidural DON'T worry... it's seriously not that bad! The worst part is waiting around after for your legs to regain feeling because you get so restless haha.
> 
> WOW, i would have been nervous aswell but i am so happy for you that everything went well!!! How long did you have to wait around to get the feeling back in your legs? lol .... i also have a question for you if you don't mind me asking? Do you have to stay on bed rest or can you do normal daily activity's with the cervical stitch in? I'm sorry if that question was to personal.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too personal at all!! The feeling took about an hour after the surgery to FULLY come back, but it comes back slowly so after like a half hour or so i could actually move my legs but I couldn't wiggle my toes. You slowly become mobile again (which can make it more difficult if you as impatient as me hehe) Overall the numbness lasts about 2 hours. I don't have to stay on bed rest however I can't lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk. I also can't let anything inside, so no baths, no swimming, and unfortunately no :sex: for the remainder of the pregnancy. I go back in about a week for the doctor to check on everything, and depending on how I'm healing up he may or may not put me on bed rest. Most women start to feel normal after a few days and don't even need to go on bed rest, but it's all really situational. :)Click to expand...

Glad all went well....hope you recover and get back on your feet really quick!:thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

:hi: ladies....
:blush: Is anybody else suffering with a weak bladder??

Day before yesterday I sneezed and peed a little on OH's chair...He was grossed out but understanding.
It's happened about 4 times now....so I'm wearing protective gear:thumbup:


8 days til my gender scan!:happydance:


----------



## BabyAngelic

I'm so excited, my bubba is getting big now :happydance:

I'm off to the mountains for the weekend. Really looking forward to just relaxing and breathing in fresh mountain air.

Hope you all are well and have a super awesome weekend :hugs:


----------



## Jims_Girl

Yesterday me and OH actually saw baby move my tummy - it went on for about five minutes and was very obvious... I've been feeling little movements for a while but OH still can't feel movement from the outside yet.... I was amazed to see my tummy moving at just over 13 weeks.... anyone else had this yet?


----------



## bebedreamr

Jims_Girl said:


> Yesterday me and OH actually saw baby move my tummy - it went on for about five minutes and was very obvious... I've been feeling little movements for a while but OH still can't feel movement from the outside yet.... I was amazed to see my tummy moving at just over 13 weeks.... anyone else had this yet?

Oh wow! Thats amazing :) I haven't noticed this yet, but I also haven't been watching. I *think* I have felt the occasional tiny bubble, but nothing definite yet. :( lol
Is it just me, or does february seem AGES away?!?!?


----------



## swanxxsong

February seems centuries away. :(

And I feel nothing yet. Probably / perhaps because I don't know what I'm looking for yet? haha.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Stroller shipped today!

And, I'm a lemon!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

So my pregnancy symptoms are :
Extreme fatigue, Heart burn, A little bit of nausea, itchy stomach, stretching feelings, fluttering(only a few times) Constipation, Bloating, crazy dreams, and I am showing already :) It's hard to believe only six months left and my little one will be here to complete our family. I've had 2 ultrasounds done one at 8 weeks and the other this Tuesday at 11 weeks the difference is huge the baby grew so much in 3 weeks it's unreal. We are hoping for a boy, I have had 3 girls with my first marriage and DH had 2 boys and one girl with his first marriage, this will be our first and we are hoping to even it up with another boy, I would also love a mama's boy :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Aw Robertsgirl! Cute scan!!

JP, yay on the stroller and lemonhood, I will be joining the great fruit of the lemon in just a few hours!! :haha:

DH and I just spent 20 minutes playing with the doppler (it came in today :happydance:). LO was playing with us, we would find her/him and then s/he would move away and then come back and let us hear for a little bit and then play again. LO stayed still when DH was talking!! :D


----------



## Jokerette

Laidee said:


> Oh wow *dsnshne23*, that is so neat!
> 
> Do any of you ladies plan on teaching your LO another language? We're thinking of teaching ours Spanish, with hopes of moving to the Dominican Republic in 10 years. DH's father lives down there. My sis-n-law speaks fluent German, and I was learning Portuguese at one time. Hopefully LO can pick up on something lol.

 Hi ladies! Sorry i have been MIA!

I plan on teaching the baby some sign language as it can help with early communication. My nephew uses it for milk, food, all done, sleep, diaper, more... and its so nice for his parents to be able to communicate what he wants before he could form the words!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> Aw Robertsgirl! Cute scan!!
> 
> JP, yay on the stroller and lemonhood, I will be joining the great fruit of the lemon in just a few hours!! :haha:
> 
> DH and I just spent 20 minutes playing with the doppler (it came in today :happydance:). LO was playing with us, we would find her/him and then s/he would move away and then come back and let us hear for a little bit and then play again. LO stayed still when DH was talking!! :D

Woohoo! Almost there!! 

Awe, I want a doppler! That's so great!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies

Just popping by to check you are all well :flower:

Im still struggling coming to terms with losing my Dad :cry:


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just popping by to check you are all well :flower:
> 
> Im still struggling coming to terms with losing my Dad :cry:

Sending hugs your way KellyC! xoxoxoxox :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Kelly. :hugs:


:happydance: :dance: Happy Friday everyone! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

Happy Friday Swanxxsong! and all you other ladies online :dance:

I can now feel my baby's heartbeat in my lower tummy with my bare fingers (with a bit of probing)....:wohoo: :yipee: 
SOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting! OH is totally hooked on to it. He has been reaching out to feel LO everyday as soon as he gets home. Its really sweet....:blush:


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just popping by to check you are all well :flower:
> 
> Im still struggling coming to terms with losing my Dad :cry:

:awww: :hug:


----------



## Natasha2605

Tiger, I've been feeling bubbles and pops too that I never noticed with Summer. Can't wait for proper kicks.

I forget to post too...I tend to read, and think right, will reply in a tic then forget. Whoops!

Amanda, I can't believe your gender scan is so soon!! Are you excited? Any intuitions as to the sex?

Kelly, I hope things get easier for you! I can't imagine how your feeling :hugs:

Been nearly a fortnight since I was sick, thank god. But I'm being plagued with headaches every day for the last three days...not good :(

I have to remember and phone my MW on Monday to make a 15 week appt...I keep forgetting haha!

What's everyone up to this weekend? xx


----------



## amandad192

Natasha2605 said:


> Amanda, I can't believe your gender scan is so soon!! Are you excited? Any intuitions as to the sex?
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend? xx

I know, this pregnancy is flying by very quickly. Of course I'm excited!!! It's weird though, with Liam we didn't find out the gender until our 4d scan at 27 weeks..so I had a huge bump. But finidng out the gender early this time means I have no bump at all..I'm kind of worried they might not be able to tell or might get it wrong but they're 99% accurate from 16 weeks so I guess I just have to beleive them.
At the start of the pregnancy I really really thought it's a girl. Then I had 2 boy dreams so now I have no idea. I have no prefrence but I'm hoping it's a girl so I can say I was right.

Nothing planned this weekend. Booring...hopefully it buckets down so I can take Liam out jumping in puddles!! If not I'll just take him to the park.:thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

Hi Ladies! 
Ive read back days of posts but of course I can't remember it all.
I have my next scan on Monday I cant wait!!!!! no chance of finding out gender then is there??

Anyway I am going to Disney world next month so I am spending some time on the DIS forums because that date is closer than the baby one lol.

I love seeing the scan pics and bumps its so great to see us progressing so well! I wish I could figure that stuff out. oh well. I could text you all cause I have the pics on my phone lol but that's all.

Feel good all :)


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! Just got back from the doc. My little cold I had last week triggered my asthma, so now I have to take an inhaler every night. I haven't used in inhaler in 10 years. i hope LO doesn't develop asthma :(


----------



## ValentineBaby

How exciting :)

I was wondering when you found out you were expecting, when you conceived? I would love to try and have a February 2013 baby when we start trying next spring! Having one on V-day would be WONDERFUL! :) It's my favorite holiday. Of course, We'll feel just as blessed being able to have a baby at all, let alone in a particular month! Here's to wishful thinking!


----------



## swanxxsong

ValentineBaby said:


> How exciting :)
> 
> I was wondering when you found out you were expecting, when you conceived? I would love to try and have a February 2013 baby when we start trying next spring! Having one on V-day would be WONDERFUL! :) It's my favorite holiday. Of course, We'll feel just as blessed being able to have a baby at all, let alone in a particular month! Here's to wishful thinking!

I conceived this May, according to the conception calculator, I was estimated to conceive between May 13 and May 21, 2011. I actually had thought I conceived a little later than that, but my EDD is the 7th so that's what we're going with for now. ;) haha.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I conceived in May, also, obviously! Lol. We found out on June 1, I believe.

No huge plans this weekend. Tonight we have sort of a block party I guess. A bunch of neighbors are getting together and us and one other family are cooking up a steam pot. 

Tomorrow we're going to see a movie...just not sure which one! Dh wants to go to the lake but I dunno. I haven't been feeling great and I really don't want to sit out in the sun all day right now. We'll see.

Don't think I feel baby yet and have no idea if when I mess around with my tummy I'm even feeling my uterus!! LOL Ah well. Soon enough.


----------



## Tink1o5

I had a question for you ladies. 

I've had a scan at 7 weeks and 9 weeks and 11 weeks(due to bleeding) I was baby with a heartbeat. At the 11 week scan the heartbeat was in the 180's. 

I noticed though that on all the US's i had i didnt see baby moving at all. Im about to be 13 weeks on sunday and I havent felt any flutters or "pops" either. Could something be wrong?


----------



## Junebugs

So this morning after i ate breakfast i was laying in bed watching TV. I started to feel some pops and was felt like a bit of movement, so i took my doppler and had a listen, as soon as i put it on the baby was going crazy in there!!!! Moving around and kicking like crazy!! I had never heard that much movement before, i could feel s/he moving as i was listening ! I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!! I never though i would feel it soooo soon.. I am on :cloud9: right now....


----------



## TeQuiero

ValentineBaby said:


> How exciting :)
> 
> I was wondering when you found out you were expecting, when you conceived? I would love to try and have a February 2013 baby when we start trying next spring! Having one on V-day would be WONDERFUL! :) It's my favorite holiday. Of course, We'll feel just as blessed being able to have a baby at all, let alone in a particular month! Here's to wishful thinking!

My last period was on May 6th, from my CM I ovulated around the 18th (I was predicted to ovulated between the 15th and the 21st). I got my :BFP: on the 29th of May (I was 3 weeks my last period). KMFX for you to have some luck when you start TTC! and best of luck!

*Tink* Don't worry about not feeling any pops yet, many women do not feel it until around week 17 to 20. I have only felt very small flutters, not too often though! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

TeQuiero said:


> ValentineBaby said:
> 
> 
> *Tink* Don't worry about not feeling any pops yet, many women do not feel it until around week 17 to 20. I have only felt very small flutters, not too often though! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying. Yeah i've been a little worried, because i just assumed with this being my second i would feel it earlier. I guess not...:wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## swanxxsong

I haven't felt anything yet, Tink. :( lol. I'm just waiting for that special moment... as patiently as possible...

We also found out on June 1, JP! haha. What a great way to start a month, eh?


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks for the reply Swan. Glad to know im not alone. 

I found out i was expecting on USA Fathers Day.. June 19th. LOL SURPRISE!


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi Everyone!

Happy Friday!!! I really enjoyed reading about feeling movement this early....I dont feel anything YET but will definitely start looking out for it! 

oh and I am 13 weeks today!!!!!!SUPER EXCITED! 2nd Trimester wooh:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:ooo I am a Peach! 

weekend .... we are planning on eating out tonight and going to a potluck tomorrow \\:D/\\:D/

I am starting to look into things to buy now but will defiantly wait till later. I am thinking about getting a crib/changer combo:crib:...does anyone have any experience with it (bad/good). I loveeee the Orbit stroller but its totally out of budget for us. any other strollers anyone recommends?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I haven't felt anything yet, Tink. :( lol. I'm just waiting for that special moment... as patiently as possible...
> 
> We also found out on June 1, JP! haha. What a great way to start a month, eh?

Totally great, especially since my birthday is June 2!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TheRealMe said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Happy Friday!!! I really enjoyed reading about feeling movement this early....I dont feel anything YET but will definitely start looking out for it!
> 
> oh and I am 13 weeks today!!!!!!SUPER EXCITED! 2nd Trimester wooh:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:ooo I am a Peach!
> 
> weekend .... we are planning on eating out tonight and going to a potluck tomorrow \\:D/\\:D/
> 
> I am starting to look into things to buy now but will defiantly wait till later. I am thinking about getting a crib/changer combo:crib:...does anyone have any experience with it (bad/good). I loveeee the Orbit stroller but its totally out of budget for us. any other strollers anyone recommends?

Orbit was totally out of budget for us too, but my mom bought it for us!! She's actually the one who saw it and loved it and told me about it! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm getting ready to book my gender ultrasound...I'm nervous! Since we don't want to wait until 20-24 weeks at the docs there is only ONE place in Little Rock that does it. It's 150$ for the first time and 75$ if you want/need to go back. Ugh. I'll be 16 weeks on the 25th. There's a possibility we'll be going home for a week or so on the 30th and I'd Really like to know before then (if baby cooperates) so if I Could get in on the 29th I'd be about 16.5 weeks. Dh is worried that we won't find out. I am too, but figure, baby could be "shy" later on, too. Blah.


----------



## TeQuiero

Tink1o5 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValentineBaby said:
> 
> 
> *Tink* Don't worry about not feeling any pops yet, many women do not feel it until around week 17 to 20. I have only felt very small flutters, not too often though! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying. Yeah i've been a little worried, because i just assumed with this being my second i would feel it earlier. I guess not...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> This is my third, so don't be too worried! I know that feeling of expecting it to happen soon since you know what to expect... :D It will happen soon enoughClick to expand...


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

:hugs: ladies!

Haven't read back (sorry!) but hope you are all well x


----------



## nightkd

Tink1o5 said:


> Thanks for replying. Yeah i've been a little worried, because i just assumed with this being my second i would feel it earlier. I guess not...:wacko:

I felt DD moving at 16 weeks... I'm going to be 16 weeks on Tuesday, haven't felt anything definitive yet!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

haven't been on in a while so a massive catch up to do at some point!!

hope everyone is well. 

I am still feeling ok, tired but ok. I have a massive belly already tho and people are commenting on how big i am for my gestation. 

I still havent had my scan!! :-( had to put it back a few days as hubby couldnt get out of work so now it is the 22nd!! :-( 

its horrible being the last in the group so i'm last for everything!! lol.


----------



## TeQuiero

Aw *Goegem* I can understand that feeling! :hugs: Sorry you had to delay your scan, but it is worth it for DH to be able to go! I cannot wait to hear how your scan goes when it gets here!!


----------



## geogem

TeQuiero said:


> Aw *Goegem* I can understand that feeling! :hugs: Sorry you had to delay your scan, but it is worth it for DH to be able to go! I cannot wait to hear how your scan goes when it gets here!!

aww thanks hun, I cant wait either.

its still seems so far away yet!! oh well, only 2 weeks and 5 days until I'm sunning it on a beach!! cant wait for my holidays!!


----------



## gidge

i know how you feel about your scan geogem, i still haven´t got my date yet and i´m almost 14 weeks :( first my doctor forgot to refer me so i got her to do that, then a week later i had a call from the hostpital confirming the dates of my last period blood tests and midwife visit, then they said they would call me back with a date. but i´m still waiting and getting annoyed now. going to go down to the hostpital today to ask then what´s going on for the 3rd time!


----------



## TeQuiero

geogem said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Aw *Goegem* I can understand that feeling! :hugs: Sorry you had to delay your scan, but it is worth it for DH to be able to go! I cannot wait to hear how your scan goes when it gets here!!
> 
> aww thanks hun, I cant wait either.
> 
> its still seems so far away yet!! oh well, only 2 weeks and 5 days until I'm sunning it on a beach!! cant wait for my holidays!!Click to expand...

See that gives you something to look forward to between today and your vacation! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

im a *PEACH* today!!! :happydance:



ValentineBaby said:


> How exciting :)
> 
> I was wondering when you found out you were expecting, when you conceived? I would love to try and have a February 2013 baby when we start trying next spring! Having one on V-day would be WONDERFUL! :) It's my favorite holiday. Of course, We'll feel just as blessed being able to have a baby at all, let alone in a particular month! Here's to wishful thinking!

My last period was May 14th, I conceived around May 30th, and my due date is Feb 18th. You can't entirely control it since you can't control when your period comes, but aim to conceive in May and you'll most likely have a February baby! :)



Tink1o5 said:


> I had a question for you ladies.
> 
> I've had a scan at 7 weeks and 9 weeks and 11 weeks(due to bleeding) I was baby with a heartbeat. At the 11 week scan the heartbeat was in the 180's.
> 
> I noticed though that on all the US's i had i didnt see baby moving at all. Im about to be 13 weeks on sunday and I havent felt any flutters or "pops" either. Could something be wrong?

Tink, i saw no movement at my 7 week, and at my 11 week there was only movement a couple of times, most of the time the baby just sat there sleeping. I think you had a nice heartbeat you are totally fine! It's too early to feel anything for most people either, so try not to worry!


----------



## ZombieKitten

WoooHoooo!! Lemon today!!1 <3 :D


----------



## emilyrose.x

12 weeks today ladies :happydance: 

Hope you lovely lot are all ok :) xx


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, just thought I'd check in and see how you are all doing? 

I have been soo busy lately and dont get much chance to come on... I have been reading just not commenting much - hope everyone is fine. xx


----------



## RJ2

Ladies I have a Question.

How early is it possible to have braxton hicks?
My tummy has been doing these uncomfortable tightenings and turning hard as a rock at random intervals over the last couple of days. I am presuming it is braxton hicks as it feels the same as when I had them with #1 but my braxton hicks and early labor pains were the same so just looking for opinions on if I should panic.


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!
Can I join you? I'm due on the 6th feb! It's number 2 for us but I've been very cautious about posting too much as we've had 3 mc while trying for no 2. I now finally starting to relax! Going to be finding out the gender on the 30th. Super excited!!! 
Melanie


----------



## KjConard

sparkle said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can I join you? I'm due on the 6th feb! It's number 2 for us but I've been very cautious about posting too much as we've had 3 mc while trying for no 2. I now finally starting to relax! Going to be finding out the gender on the 30th. Super excited!!!
> Melanie

Welcome Sparkle!!! Congrats on your news! How exciting you get to find out the gender on the 30th! That is coming up quick!


----------



## TeQuiero

RJ2, I have heard of people having them a little earlier than that. But I would mention it at your next prenatal visit, just so your Dr/MW is aware of it should it become more of a problem!

Welcome Sparkle, glad you could join us!!

I have lost another 2 pounds in the last week, DH is telling me that I am mean to his LO that I am starving her/him!! My cousin just announced that her LO is going to be a girl, she wanted another boy (I told her if I have another boy that we will have to trade) :haha:


----------



## crimsonsky

Can i join too?Im due now on 13th!they put me back a day. So excited its my first!


----------



## amandad192

https://www.prams-pushchairs.co.uk/red-kite-teddy-play-gym-p-1140.html?currency=GBP&language=en
I bought one of these today at a bootsale for £2! HAPPY!!!
I thought it was too cute not to buy and bargain so I'm happy with it even if we aren't staying team yellow.

5 days!!! :pink: or :blue: !!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Crimson!!

Amanda, it is cute!! I think DH is changing his mind about being team yellow! I cannot wait to hear what you are having!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. havent been on for awhile.. hope everyone is doing well.. i have my 12 week scan in 3 days.. cant wait.. finally getting there... :)


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hello lovely February ladies :hugs:

Sorry I've hardly posted anything-I've been moving and also felt reluctant to say much until I'd had a scan. I had a private scan today :cloud9: and all is well but I am now due 2nd March which makes me now a March mummy.....so sadly I'll be leaving you all for the March group!

I wish you all all the best for the rest of your pregnancies :hugs: Awww man I really wanted a February buba :cry:


----------



## sparklez

inxsmhpy said:


> I am now due 2nd March which makes me now a March mummy.....so sadly I'll be leaving you all for the March group!
> 
> I wish you all all the best for the rest of your pregnancies :hugs: Awww man I really wanted a February buba :cry:

You can still check in with us, 3 of us are now Jan bumps but still hanging on in this group!! 

Welcome to the new members and sparkle I love your user name :thumbup:

I've not posted in a while, had a busy week at work trying to line up new tutors to replace me when I reduce my hours at the end of the month, which is involving lots of meetings, emails and training sessions. 

Saw the midwife on Friday but didn't get to hear the heartbeat :nope: and the whole session was a bit rushed as she was trying to work out the new computer system and getting a bit frazzled, oh well just got to wait for 20 wk scan I guess.

Very productive weekend sanding down and repainting the front door and a table for outside, picking things up from freecycle and cooking the masses of plums and apples we've been given, cooker has been going non stop but house smells lovely :)

Hope you've all had a nice weekend x


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

spent the whole weekend cleaning and sorting through some old stuff to wither charity or sell, turns out I found a lot more to sell than I thought I've already made £180 today!! my holiday fund is getting bigger!! yay

also been researching a little on home births, i soo cannot wait, I really want them to let me have one - so this little one better stay little as a big baby will not be allowed to be born at home after my shoulder dystocia with my 1st son!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so behind, will catch up tomorrow as I've been pretty busy today and have a ton more cleaning to do. :( But welcome to our new ladies! :)


----------



## nightkd

sparklez said:


> inxsmhpy said:
> 
> 
> I am now due 2nd March which makes me now a March mummy.....so sadly I'll be leaving you all for the March group!
> 
> I wish you all all the best for the rest of your pregnancies :hugs: Awww man I really wanted a February buba :cry:
> 
> *
> You can still check in with us, 3 of us are now Jan bumps but still hanging on in this group!! *Click to expand...

I'm actually going by an EDD of January 31st also... I still think I'm actually going to have LO in February, but that's the date the scan I had in the ER gave, so I'm going by that! :lol:

As my MW would say 'as long as you have baby sometime around January/February and aren't still pregnant in April, no worries!!' :rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

nightkd said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inxsmhpy said:
> 
> 
> I am now due 2nd March which makes me now a March mummy.....so sadly I'll be leaving you all for the March group!
> 
> I wish you all all the best for the rest of your pregnancies :hugs: Awww man I really wanted a February buba :cry:
> 
> *
> You can still check in with us, 3 of us are now Jan bumps but still hanging on in this group!! *Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually going by an EDD of January 31st also... I still think I'm actually going to have LO in February, but that's the date the scan I had in the ER gave, so I'm going by that! :lol:
> 
> As my MW would say 'as long as you have baby sometime around January/February and aren't still pregnant in April, no worries!!' :rofl:Click to expand...



I absolutely agree! We have quite a few that have been moved a few days either direction of February! And this doesn't mean that you won't go into labor before 39+6, so don't worry! If you have Drs like mine they might talk about inducing like 4 days or so early! :D


----------



## saphire76

Hi ladies. Welcome sparkles! Hope everyone is doing well.
For those getting gender scans at 16 weeks ish are u paying for private?
Super excited I'm a peach tomorrow and I have s scan at 10:30 woo woo!
Night all ill fill ya in tomorrow.


----------



## inxsmhpy

Awwww :hugs: thanks everyone! I think I will still end up being a February mummy as this is my ahem sixth :wacko: and I've been early with all except my first!! :dohh:Bet I've jinxed myself now and I'll be a fortnight over!!

Is anyone else having pregnancy nightmares? Really ultra realistic nightmares?


----------



## swanxxsong

I have crazy, vivid dreams and nightmares almost every night. It's ridiculous. >.<


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I was just coming on to talk about that, Saphire! 

I just booked our gender scan!! It'll be the 29th (two weeks from today) at 11am my time! We had to book a private scan (that we have to pay for) because my doc won't do it until 20-24 weeks. Of course, we have to basically get a permission slip from him or they won't do it, either. Fingers crossed. We see him next Monday for the blood work. So excited!!! I hope baby cooperates!!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies, I had an awesome weekend in the mountains. I was extremely tired after the hikes, but it was well worth it.

Last night while watching TV I felt my little Jellybean move for the first time :cloud9: It was amazing. Felt like butterflies and little popping bubbles. I'm loving this experience and can't wait for the proper kicks :happydance:

I hope you are all good and healthy :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi Ladies, I had an awesome weekend in the mountains. I was extremely tired after the hikes, but it was well worth it.
> 
> Last night while watching TV I felt my little Jellybean move for the first time :cloud9: It was amazing. Felt like butterflies and little popping bubbles. I'm loving this experience and can't wait for the proper kicks :happydance:
> 
> I hope you are all good and healthy :hugs:

Anytime I start to worry about not feeling anything yet, I seem to read a post like yours and I feel better since you're about a week further than me! Phew! And :happydance: for feeling baby move!!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

JohnsPrincess said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I had an awesome weekend in the mountains. I was extremely tired after the hikes, but it was well worth it.
> 
> Last night while watching TV I felt my little Jellybean move for the first time :cloud9: It was amazing. Felt like butterflies and little popping bubbles. I'm loving this experience and can't wait for the proper kicks :happydance:
> 
> I hope you are all good and healthy :hugs:
> 
> Anytime I start to worry about not feeling anything yet, I seem to read a post like yours and I feel better since you're about a week further than me! Phew! And :happydance: for feeling baby move!!!Click to expand...

You are going to feel it very soon hun and trust me it's the best feeling in the world. :hugs:


----------



## redpop

sparkle said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can I join you? I'm due on the 6th feb! It's number 2 for us but I've been very cautious about posting too much as we've had 3 mc while trying for no 2. I now finally starting to relax! Going to be finding out the gender on the 30th. Super excited!!!
> Melanie

Welcome Sparkle. We're due the same day!


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> I was just coming on to talk about that, Saphire!
> 
> I just booked our gender scan!! It'll be the 29th (two weeks from today) at 11am my time! We had to book a private scan (that we have to pay for) because my doc won't do it until 20-24 weeks. Of course, we have to basically get a permission slip from him or they won't do it, either. Fingers crossed. We see him next Monday for the blood work. So excited!!! I hope baby cooperates!!!

Same with my doc - 21 weeks! I'm REALLY thinking about a private one but SO many people have told me to wait as long as possible so that they're "sure" about the sex... but couldn't I get a private sneak peak at 18 weeks and have it confirmed at 21 weeks?! :) I'll find a way to justify this sooner or later!


----------



## saphire76

Well no scan at my appointment today :(
But baby did have a nice strong heart beat 168-171 yay!!

Dr. Booked me for Sept 14 th and said he would do the gender then. So that will be like 17 weeks. Yes!!
Fast heartbeat still thinking pink we shall see


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Diana5241 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I was just coming on to talk about that, Saphire!
> 
> I just booked our gender scan!! It'll be the 29th (two weeks from today) at 11am my time! We had to book a private scan (that we have to pay for) because my doc won't do it until 20-24 weeks. Of course, we have to basically get a permission slip from him or they won't do it, either. Fingers crossed. We see him next Monday for the blood work. So excited!!! I hope baby cooperates!!!
> 
> Same with my doc - 21 weeks! I'm REALLY thinking about a private one but SO many people have told me to wait as long as possible so that they're "sure" about the sex... but couldn't I get a private sneak peak at 18 weeks and have it confirmed at 21 weeks?! :) I'll find a way to justify this sooner or later!Click to expand...

That's exactly what I figured. I've seen (and known) TONS of people who got the scan done at 16 weeks and the majority of them were able to find out. I think almost the only ones who didn't find out were the ones where the baby was being "shy" and then a Couple where they just weren't sure. So, I'm not really worried. I haven't had a scan since 9wks so I am Really looking forward to baby actually Looking like a baby! And then, yep, I still "plan" on getting one through my doc at 20-24 wks.


----------



## babyclements

Next appointment tomorrow, No scan :( But get to hear heartbeat again :) :O) so all good. 

So who is showing?? I have noticed after this weekend this are looking a little more rounded lol... 
Here is my "bump" this morning! First baby :) also I am measuring 4 days ahead of my due date - I just havent changed it! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









photo.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JohnsPrincess

babyclements said:


> Next appointment tomorrow, No scan :( But get to hear heartbeat again :) :O) so all good.
> 
> So who is showing?? I have noticed after this weekend this are looking a little more rounded lol...
> Here is my "bump" this morning! First baby :) also I am measuring 4 days ahead of my due date - I just havent changed it! :blush:

I think I look about like you, but mine is all bloat. Uterus still hasn't really popped up over my pubic bone though I *think* maybe I can feel it just there. I look WAY bigger in the evenings and then in the morning I still have my pooch at the bottom but I'm still small at the top of my stomach. Lol.


----------



## EngineerGirl

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow (yippee!) and have some odd combination of bloat, full stomach, and I think a bit of my uterus popping out that DH and I have both noticed. It's definitely hard and full. Wearing lots of looser shirts now to cover it!


----------



## sparklez

inxsmhpy said:


> Awwww :hugs: thanks everyone! I think I will still end up being a February mummy as this is my ahem sixth :wacko: and I've been early with all except my first!! :dohh:Bet I've jinxed myself now and I'll be a fortnight over!!
> 
> Is anyone else having pregnancy nightmares? Really ultra realistic nightmares?


It's my first so almost certain will be overdue but not sure if I'll quite make it to feb.

I've had a couple of bad nightmares but not so bad recently just really bizarre, like really bizarre, most recently dreamt was going trekking with group of friends (never done in real life) in Switzerland (never been), we set off and ray mears survival guide type guy arrived to train us what to do if we saw a gorilla (cause they have them in Switzerland right?!), then man in a dodgy gorilla suit came over and stated prancing around :shrug: I hid further down hill and laughed at my friends with this silly looking gorrilla guy pretending to 'menace' them!! then loads more gorrilla suit men showed up and we had to ignore them (that would have been weird enough), then someone blew a whistle and all gorrilla guys changed into priest oufits cause it was time to act out a scene from Sound of Music???!!!!!!:wacko: it didn't even end there but that was the oddest bit. Better than the nightmares though, they seemed to stop a couple of weeks ago.

Have wondered if feeling movements all week but yesterday did for sure?:happydance: and as it's after midnight I'm a different fruit, will post to find out...


----------



## sparklez

nope still showing up avacado (so guess I'm not sure how to spell avacado or gorilla, must find dictionary!)


----------



## lilrojo

Have my 12 week scan on wed.. yay.. so happy to be almost out of 1st tri..


----------



## KellyC75

It was my Dads funeral yesterday ~ It was so so difficult and emotional :cry:


----------



## honey08

KellyC75 said:


> It was my Dads funeral yesterday ~ It was so so difficult and emotional :cry:



:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiger

hugs kelly - i know this must be tough on you. :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## BabyAngelic

KellyC75 said:


> It was my Dads funeral yesterday ~ It was so so difficult and emotional :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RJ2

Well saw my OBGYN yesterday and yes it was braxton hicks. I also have been having pain very low in my abdomen and because this is #2 my muscles are all loser and due to how big I already am I've strained the ligaments that are attached to my Uterus. I really can't believe how big I am, my belly button has already started to pop. I mean I was hardly showing at this stage with #1.

Anyway here is a pic of my bump.
 



Attached Files:







babybump2.com.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amandad192

RJ2 said:


> Well saw my OBGYN yesterday and yes it was braxton hicks. I also have been having pain very low in my abdomen and because this is #2 my muscles are all loser and due to how big I already am I've strained the ligaments that are attached to my Uterus. I really can't believe how big I am, my belly button has already started to pop. I mean I was hardly showing at this stage with #1.
> 
> Anyway here is a pic of my bump.

WOW what a bump. Your almost as big as my SIL and shes 26 weeks!


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> It was my Dads funeral yesterday ~ It was so so difficult and emotional :cry:

Oh Kelly i am so sorry... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Kelly - :hugs: to you.

Welcome to all the new ladies! Wishing everyone a speedy remainder of their pregnancy :)

I only read back from page 335 so sorry if I missed anything important, shall go back for a read now!

I'm so so so tired just now! But my next MW appt is booked for Sep 1st when I'll hear the heart beat for the first time xx


----------



## Laidee

KellyC75 said:


> It was my Dads funeral yesterday ~ It was so so difficult and emotional :cry:

My heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Kelly.


----------



## dizzyangel

Havent been online for ages as I have been on holiday! Have finally caught up with all the posts - you ladies talk A LOT!!!! :haha:

Im soooooooooooo jealous of all the bump pics.......i still look fat!!!

Starting to get round to telling a few of my friends now (still a lot earlier than my 'milestone' in my last pg but this one feels completely different to the last one and im much more positive!) and the friend i told today has offered me ALL of her baby stuff as she was just about to get rid of everything - yipeeeee and some excellent timing!

:hugs: Kelly
xx


----------



## Diana5241

:hugs: Kelly. 

Loving the bump pictures! In the past week my stomach has definitely gotten larger and firmer. I even had a friend at work mention that I was starting to show! I've been wearing lots of flowy shirts because they're comfortable, but I suppose there's no reason to hide the growing bump anymore... I AM pregnant, not just getting fat! :happydance:


----------



## becstar

I had a midwife appointment today - my next one is in 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## Laidee

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I'm on my way to my doc appt. I hope they give me a scan :) Can't wait to check on LO.


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies hope you have all been well!?!

Kelly you have been in my thoughts and big hugs xx

well i had my second scan and she told 4 different dates that baby is due so im sticking to my own date. They also wouldnt let me hear babys heart beat apprently it stresses them :s.


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou Girls for all the virtual hugs & thoughts :friends:

I hope that none of you mind me just popping in with my 'emotional news' lately & not talking babies :nope:


----------



## mumanddad

We are here to support each other, and you need our support of course we dont mind hun xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Ok ~ A little pregnancy talk!

I have put a new pregnancy ticker on ~ But it could change after my dating scan next week :shrug:

I never knew that you could ovulate so late ~ Never happened to me before 

I thought as id got the exact date of my lmp that my due date would be correct ~ Was quite a suprise when she said your about 2 weeks behind what you think you are! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> We are here to support each other, and you need our support of course we dont mind hun xxx


Thankyou ~ That means alot & I really do appreciate all of your support & kind words, even though weve never met each other :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

*hugs* Kelly!!

My stroller (is supposed to) arrives tomorrow!!! UPS hasn't updated the tracking since the 12th at 4am so I'm not exactly holding my breath. 

I also bought my baby book today! For 'babies first year'. I look at them all the time and nothing popped out until I found a Peter Rabbit one! I love it, it's sooo cute. And, *my* baby book is Peter Rabbit, too.


----------



## Laidee

Well, no scan today :( I have to wait for 4 more lonnnnnng weeks. On a brighter note, I did get to hear LO's heartbeat. Doc found it right away.


----------



## sparklez

:hugs: kelly, there are no words that can really say enough, and no way to make it easier. I hope that having a later scan has given you the time to come to terms with what happened so unexpectedly and unfairly, now you can go to the new scan and feel some of the excitement you should feel for this LO without it being so tinged with sadness. Just keep thinking that your dad will be watching over you and your new baby even though he cannot be there with you. All the :hugs: possible and as mumanddad put it we're all here for each other.


----------



## sparklez

ooo an onion, that's an odd one, and I'm sure onions are smaller than avocados??


----------



## EngineerGirl

sparklez, I've seen some onions that are way bigger than any avacado.

Kelly, so sorry for this tough time for you. I hope you continue to be surrounded by love and support. In baby news, we're now at the same time along since your dates got changed.

I am on day 4 with no m/s. Hoping not to jinx it, but I think it might finally be over! Can't wait to join you 2 tri-ers.


----------



## saphire76

So sorry Kelly. I can only imagine how rough it must be I love my dad to pieces.
I've started wearing tight shirts now. Not hiding anymore yay a bump. 
My friend is supposed to loan me her doppler tonight so I'm just waiting for the call to pick it up.
Omg I all of a sudden had these horrid pains in ky left lower belly I was freaking and googljng couldn't even move my friend said umm maybe its gas. Yup sure enough thanks God that was easy to fix lol.


----------



## Jokerette

Checking in ladies! Hope everyone is doing well... I have a lot of posts to read back through.

KellyC you are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> It was my Dads funeral yesterday ~ It was so so difficult and emotional :cry:


Big :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## kbkb

EngineerGirl said:


> sparklez, I've seen some onions that are way bigger than any avacado.
> 
> Kelly, so sorry for this tough time for you. I hope you continue to be surrounded by love and support. In baby news, we're now at the same time along since your dates got changed.
> 
> I am on day 4 with no m/s. Hoping not to jinx it, but I think it might finally be over! Can't wait to join you 2 tri-ers.

yayyyyyyyyyy for no MS! :dance:...12 weeks will be in most cases the watermark for tri 1...welcome to the 2nd!


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> :hugs: kelly, there are no words that can really say enough, and no way to make it easier. I hope that having a later scan has given you the time to come to terms with what happened so unexpectedly and unfairly, now you can go to the new scan and feel some of the excitement you should feel for this LO without it being so tinged with sadness. Just keep thinking that your dad will be watching over you and your new baby even though he cannot be there with you. All the :hugs: possible and as mumanddad put it we're all here for each other.

Thankyou ~ :hugs: ~ That really means so very much to me



EngineerGirl said:


> Kelly, so sorry for this tough time for you. I hope you continue to be surrounded by love and support. In baby news, we're now at the same time along since your dates got changed.

Oh yeah! 'date buddies' :thumbup: Unless my dates change again next week! :shrug:


----------



## Lulu1982

:flower:Hello Ladies :thumbup:

I haven't visited this thread in months!

Hope you are all feeling wonderful and getting excited!

I'm so desperate to start shopping it's almost painful ... I just can't find the time right now! Some of our family members have started buying us little bits and pieces and it's so exciting seeing our little stock pile growing!

I also lost my OH in the supermarket for half an hour the other day and found him scratching his head in the baby isle!

Will try and check in here a bit more regularly!xx:flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

This is going to sound completely outrageous, and don't get me wrong - I love where I live, haha - but I am beginning to become more and more envious of the non-USers on the boards when I read about their paid leaves, paid paternity leaves, etc. :haha: This website has definitely given me an awareness of the major differences in various countries - and it's undoubtedly very interesting! lol. I'm just so nervous about making ends meet once the baby comes. Guess that's completely natural, though. 

Can't believe it's Wednesday - for some reason, this week seems to be flying. THANK GOODNESS. Hubby is taking me to the big touch-and-feel aquarium in NJ this weekend. I've been begging to go for awhile, especially before I get much bigger and can't pet anything fun :haha: so he agreed we can go on Saturday. :dance: I'm so excited! 

Anyone else have exciting, upcoming weekend plans? :D


----------



## becstar

Thinking of you Kelly. X


----------



## TeQuiero

Kelly, :hugs: I know how difficult it must have been, but I am sure that he had a beautiful service. And always know that he is watching over you! 

It is nice to see that everyone is starting to feel better. I have lost most of my nausea but I still am unable to eat much. I cannot wait for next Thursday, I have my next OB appt for my colposcopy.... maybe I will get lucky and she will feel bad and do an ultrasound for us!! I think DH has changed his thoughts on team yellow he is firmly stuck in team pink now!! :haha:


----------



## gidge

I´ve finally got my scan dates!!! The hospital lost my details so i´ll be 15 + 1 for my first scan! If I hadn´t have gone for a private scan at 8 weeks and had my doppler to listen to the heart beat I would be a nervous wreck by now!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Im finallly a plum and feel like a real member.. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

yay lilrojo, congrats! :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Gidge, I am so happy you finally have your date for your scan!! I know you have been waiting and waiting for it!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies! Can I join your group?:flower:

My name is Jules and I am due Feb. 21st. This is our first child after a mc last year and I am currently just over 13 weeks:thumbup: I am 39 years old, so a bit older than most of you. 

Hope everyone is having a happy pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> This is going to sound completely outrageous, and don't get me wrong - I love where I live, haha - but I am beginning to become more and more envious of the non-USers on the boards when I read about their paid leaves, paid paternity leaves, etc. :haha: This website has definitely given me an awareness of the major differences in various countries - and it's undoubtedly very interesting! lol. I'm just so nervous about making ends meet once the baby comes. Guess that's completely natural, though.
> 
> Can't believe it's Wednesday - for some reason, this week seems to be flying. THANK GOODNESS. Hubby is taking me to the big touch-and-feel aquarium in NJ this weekend. I've been begging to go for awhile, especially before I get much bigger and can't pet anything fun :haha: so he agreed we can go on Saturday. :dance: I'm so excited!
> 
> Anyone else have exciting, upcoming weekend plans? :D

So are you saying you don't get paid for your leave??? Or are you saying you read about other countries and them not getting paid for there leave?.... lol... sorry. But i know what you mean, i am really happy where i live aswell!! 

Now lissening about you going to the aquarium makes me want to go to ours !! It's at the zoo so i am sure it is not as big as yours but it still sounds like fun!! :)

Ok so i felt more movement yesterday!! I AM ON :cloud9: right now!! It has got to be the best feeling in the world, it also gave me that feeling in my stomach like when you are on a roller coaster.... it was so weird at the same time, I think s/he was rolling over or something. I have also felt little pops here and there...


----------



## Junebugs

lilrojo said:


> yay im finallly a plum and feel like a real member.. :)

yay for plumhood!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha, sorry Junebugs, that was confusing. I don't get paid for my leave. I get 3 months, unpaid, where they guarantee my job if I choose to return. And well, any other PTO that I've saved up - vacation time, floating holiday, sick time, that I can use if I wish, though obviously then I wouldn't have it later. Tough decisions, really! lol. 

I'm pumped about the aquarium. Clearly, a little kiddo at heart about some things. ;) The last I went to this one, I was in middle school and it was the coolest. It's one of the 'most touchable' aquariums in the US or something. I remember petting small sharks and other fun things, so I'm looking forward to going again. :)


----------



## Diana5241

swanxxsong said:


> Haha, sorry Junebugs, that was confusing. I don't get paid for my leave. I get 3 months, unpaid, where they guarantee my job if I choose to return. And well, any other PTO that I've saved up - vacation time, floating holiday, sick time, that I can use if I wish, though obviously then I wouldn't have it later. Tough decisions, really! lol.

Same here... was talking with a coworker today, though, and I think I can get a few weeks of Short Term Disability so I can accrue a percentage of my income. Any chance of that working for you?? I know what you mean about taking the vacation time. It seems like a double-edged sword because what if I'd like a few days with the LO around 6 or 9 months! :shrug:


----------



## Diana5241

Junebugs said:


> Ok so i felt more movement yesterday!! I AM ON :cloud9: right now!! It has got to be the best feeling in the world, it also gave me that feeling in my stomach like when you are on a roller coaster.... it was so weird at the same time, I think s/he was rolling over or something. I have also felt little pops here and there...

So cool!! I can't believe we're at the stage where they'll start moving. I've been holding my breath for this for weeks! :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Omg guess what..... I have just felt a massive kick :D i know im very early but it was a full ib kick which hurt i am so excited now and i just want to feel more


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome animalcracker :)

Still thinking of you Kelly :hugs:

Nothing exciting happening here really, just catching up on everyone else and lettin y'all know I'm still alive hehe.

Does anyone have a pregnancy journal? Like a baby record book but for YOU for during your pregnancy? I want one. But can't find any :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Natasha2605 said:


> Welcome animalcracker :)
> 
> Still thinking of you Kelly :hugs:
> 
> Nothing exciting happening here really, just catching up on everyone else and lettin y'all know I'm still alive hehe.
> 
> Does anyone have a pregnancy journal? Like a baby record book but for YOU for during your pregnancy? I want one. But can't find any :(

I have 2. One is The Belly Book. It's more for pictures every week of your belly with you just adding a few things. The other is Letters for Tomorrow where they have a question at the top (and multiple blank pages) and you answer them, writing about how you found out, how you felt, who you told, etc etc.


----------



## saphire76

Well ladies I'm off to the Adirondacks for a long restful weekend:happydance:
I will have no internet so I will have a lot to read I am sure when I get back.
Hope all are well and I will miss reading all the posts while I am gone.

Feel good!:hugs:


----------



## saphire76

swanxxsong said:


> This is going to sound completely outrageous, and don't get me wrong - I love where I live, haha - but I am beginning to become more and more envious of the non-USers on the boards when I read about their paid leaves, paid paternity leaves, etc. :haha: This website has definitely given me an awareness of the major differences in various countries - and it's undoubtedly very interesting! lol. I'm just so nervous about making ends meet once the baby comes. Guess that's completely natural, though.
> 
> Can't believe it's Wednesday - for some reason, this week seems to be flying. THANK GOODNESS. Hubby is taking me to the big touch-and-feel aquarium in NJ this weekend. I've been begging to go for awhile, especially before I get much bigger and can't pet anything fun :haha: so he agreed we can go on Saturday. :dance: I'm so excited!
> 
> Anyone else have exciting, upcoming weekend plans? :D

My son went there on his camp trip once he loved it. I wanna take him to the please touch museum in PA ever been there? I hear it's so good.
Have a great time. We are going to the mountains in upstate NY


----------



## nightkd

I've been feeling movements the past few days, just here and there... I could see them with Evey (she kicked more at this point...) so DH was trying to see, but so far this baby doesn't seem to be as active as E :lol:

I still haven't had a MW appointment, but honestly I'm not sure how we're going to pay her now... So we need to figure something out... But we're flying to the UK next week to visit my family and staying for a couple of weeks, so I'll be around 19 weeks when we get back (was supposed to have first appointment 10-12 weeks and get my bloodwork done by 16 weeks... Oops! We seriously can't afford it though...).

Has anyone else been having braxton hicks? It's kind of early, but I just had one and it was freaky :lol: I didn't have them with Evey, so I guess it's just because my womb has experience and as baby is getting bigger and moving around it's making my womb twitchy... Weird.


----------



## EngineerGirl

swanxxsong, check into using short term disability. I was reading the FMLA today and it sure leaves the door open for that. My company's policy may allow it, I couldn't tell from reading but will figure it out.

Speaking of work, I told my project manager, task supervisor, and another guy whose project I may be on soon that I'm pregnant today. They were all so congratulatory and supportive, which was great. I'm trying to work out something part time, maybe even work from home, and they indicated it was an option. I'm hoping it will work out!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower: 
ive been reading but not really posting lol. i keep forgetting :dohh:
thinking of u kelly :hugs:
animal cracker - congrats and welcome ! 
ive been feeling baby moving alot in the last few days :cloud9: im so excited .


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My stroller arrived!! I LOVE it...except for the color. Online the brown looks much more "brown" to me. But in person it's more of a brown/red and I HATE red. But, thankfully, I can just order a new basket for below the stroller in black and get the bassinet in black! The car seat can stay in the car. Everything else though, is awesome. The basket on the bottom slides right out and has a handle so if you need to leave the stroller somewhere, you can take it with you. The handles are adjustable for height which will be good for my husband and I. I love it!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Animalcracker!! Nice of you to join us, we love newcomers! Can't wait to get to know more about you!!

Swansong, I have known a lot of places that do not offer very good maternity benefits. My old job was one. My brother worked for walmart when his daughter was born, and they gave him some leave time, but it did not have many other benefits for new parents. There are some better places that have great maternity benefits and such, they are just really good jobs and companies!

Tiger, I am glad that you have been feeling the baby move!! YAY!

JohnsPrincess, I am glad that your stroller arrived! It is nice that you can buy a different colored basket for it!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Haha, sorry Junebugs, that was confusing. I don't get paid for my leave. I get 3 months, unpaid, where they guarantee my job if I choose to return. And well, any other PTO that I've saved up - vacation time, floating holiday, sick time, that I can use if I wish, though obviously then I wouldn't have it later. Tough decisions, really! lol.
> 
> I'm pumped about the aquarium. Clearly, a little kiddo at heart about some things. ;) The last I went to this one, I was in middle school and it was the coolest. It's one of the 'most touchable' aquariums in the US or something. I remember petting small sharks and other fun things, so I'm looking forward to going again. :)

Oh ok i get it now.... I had no idea that in the states you don't get payment when you are off. Here in Canada we get at 450$ a week from the government depending on how much money you make (if you make min. wage it would be less but it's a maximum of 450$) We get that for 1 year. We also get our jobs back after 1 year.


----------



## swanxxsong

Saphire - I personally have not been to please touch, but I know many people who've taken their kids there and have raved about it. Have a great weekend! :)

I'll look into disability - I feel as though if it was an option, my boss would have mentioned it - as she's gone above-and-beyond trying to help me in every way possible (since I haven't even decided yet if I'm returning to her, but we're pretending I am for now, just to cover all bases for insurance and stuff - and SHE is the one who decided that). But maybe she overlooked it. I need to check.

Yeah Junebugs, it stinks. I've talked to so many of my friends and acquaintances here who have kids and they all said the same thing: the States gets the total shaft on leave! haha. I never realized until the boards here that some women get a year off, with their job saved - and most of them get some compensation too! I told hubby we should move to Ireland, and he laughed and rolled his eyes. Uprooting, totally not wise, but dang it was tempting for a second. ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Booooooooo. According to the website we found, in the state of PA you had to apply Orr-conception...? But I'm going to research that more tomorrow. I'm too sleepy right now. haha. I'm not going to stop until I know for sure. ;)


----------



## KellyC75

Im starting to read all your posts a bit more now :coffee:

Welcome newbies & How lovely that some of you are feeling movements :thumbup:

I'll be back & posting more soon, I hope :hugs:

My Mum is having a really tough time & im trying to support her, but as I live 1.5 hours away, its not so easy, although im back with her tommorow ~ I know how awful I feel losing my Dad, but she has lost her life partner, they had been together 37 years :cry:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Saphire - I personally have not been to please touch, but I know many people who've taken their kids there and have raved about it. Have a great weekend! :)
> 
> I'll look into disability - I feel as though if it was an option, my boss would have mentioned it - as she's gone above-and-beyond trying to help me in every way possible (since I haven't even decided yet if I'm returning to her, but we're pretending I am for now, just to cover all bases for insurance and stuff - and SHE is the one who decided that). But maybe she overlooked it. I need to check.
> 
> Yeah Junebugs, it stinks. I've talked to so many of my friends and acquaintances here who have kids and they all said the same thing: the States gets the total shaft on leave! haha. I never realized until the boards here that some women get a year off, with their job saved - and most of them get some compensation too! I told hubby we should move to Ireland, and he laughed and rolled his eyes. Uprooting, totally not wise, but dang it was tempting for a second. ;)

WOW... you learn something new EVERYDAY... i really had no idea you guys did not get paid and you also did not have your jobs saved for you!! THAT SUCKS!!! I always wanted to move to California but now i am not so sure ;) ... you should come and move to Canada! lol...... So how long are you aloud to get off then before you can loose your job?.... and do you really not get paid from anywhere while you are off? (work, insurance, goverment?) Sorry for all the questions but i really want to understand this since this whole time i though the states was the same...


----------



## swanxxsong

It's all good, don't apologize Junebugs. :) 

I have 12 weeks where my job is saved for me. And, if I use my vacation and stuff, I can have just beyond that. I _believe _some people can apply for an extra month through my work, through the FMLA or something like that, but I'm not 100%. I need to research it a bit more, and ask my coworker who just had her maternity leave last year. 12 weeks, solid - unpaid - is what I was told I am given, "as per the law." 

I am still researching the possibility of collecting short-term disability, but I think that would still only be 8 weeks and it's partial pay. I have to look into that a lot today - hopefully our HR website has some helpful info. :) Like I said, I've yet to speak to anyone who I know personally (non-intranetz lol) who lives in the US and got paid maternity / paternity leave, other than applying for short-term disability. :shrugs: Learning new things everyday now that I'm pregnant; I just keep asking my friends who have kids, seeing what they can tell me. haha!


----------



## Jokerette

Diana5241 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Haha, sorry Junebugs, that was confusing. I don't get paid for my leave. I get 3 months, unpaid, where they guarantee my job if I choose to return. And well, any other PTO that I've saved up - vacation time, floating holiday, sick time, that I can use if I wish, though obviously then I wouldn't have it later. Tough decisions, really! lol.
> 
> Same here... was talking with a coworker today, though, and I think I can get a few weeks of Short Term Disability so I can accrue a percentage of my income. Any chance of that working for you?? I know what you mean about taking the vacation time. It seems like a double-edged sword because what if I'd like a few days with the LO around 6 or 9 months! :shrug:Click to expand...

Same with me! But I was told in order to qualify for Short Term Disability you have to enroll BEFORE you become pregnant or it's considered a "pre-existing condition"


----------



## Junebugs

Wow, i guess you can really take advantage of where you live sometimes. I have been wishing i had more then 1 year off but i should be happy with that!!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies

In South Africa, we get 4 months maternity leave. At my company I will get paid 75% of my normal monthly salary and the rest I have to claim from the employment fund. I wish I could get more than 4 months, it feels like I'm going to leave the baby when it's still so little to go back to work. I might take a few additional weeks of annual leave, but that's it.


----------



## BabyAngelic

WOW, I'm 16 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

With DS2, I went back to work when he was 6 weeks old. I had only been released from my dr for 2 days. And my leave was not paid, I had to save up holiday and vacation pay (which was only a total of about $300 total, 1 week vaca (4 days) and like 4 holidays)


----------



## swanxxsong

argh. still can't find out anything positive about short-term. like jokerette said, all I keep getting is that I should have applied before I got pregnant. 

*siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.*


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Saphire - I personally have not been to please touch, but I know many people who've taken their kids there and have raved about it. Have a great weekend! :)
> 
> I'll look into disability - I feel as though if it was an option, my boss would have mentioned it - as she's gone above-and-beyond trying to help me in every way possible (since I haven't even decided yet if I'm returning to her, but we're pretending I am for now, just to cover all bases for insurance and stuff - and SHE is the one who decided that). But maybe she overlooked it. I need to check.
> 
> Yeah Junebugs, it stinks. I've talked to so many of my friends and acquaintances here who have kids and they all said the same thing: the States gets the total shaft on leave! haha. I never realized until the boards here that some women get a year off, with their job saved - and most of them get some compensation too! I told hubby we should move to Ireland, and he laughed and rolled his eyes. Uprooting, totally not wise, but dang it was tempting for a second. ;)
> 
> WOW... you learn something new EVERYDAY... i really had no idea you guys did not get paid and you also did not have your jobs saved for you!! THAT SUCKS!!! I always wanted to move to California but now i am not so sure ;) ... you should come and move to Canada! lol...... So how long are you aloud to get off then before you can loose your job?.... and do you really not get paid from anywhere while you are off? (work, insurance, goverment?) Sorry for all the questions but i really want to understand this since this whole time i though the states was the same...Click to expand...

In the military, if you are the woman giving birth, you get 6 weeks off. It's totally paid and, of course, you're job is there when you get back. The crappy part of this is that once the baby is 6 weeks old, your theirs again and they can deploy you. If you are the father, you get 2 weeks of paternity leave, totally paid. I'm not sure about other government jobs, I don't think they're the same.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm 15 weeks today but all the of the "fruit" tickers are acting weird so I'm not sure what fruit I am, lol!


----------



## swanxxsong

you're a naval orange. ;D haha


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> In the military, if you are the woman giving birth, you get 6 weeks off. It's totally paid and, of course, you're job is there when you get back. The crappy part of this is that once the baby is 6 weeks old, your theirs again and they can deploy you. If you are the father, you get 2 weeks of paternity leave, totally paid. I'm not sure about other government jobs, I don't think they're the same.

OMG, that's crazy, i can not even think of having to leave my child and being deploed at only 6 weeks!! 

Thanks ladies for all the information! Keep it coming, i really feel like i have been sheltered up here, i can't even get over this. To me it is so natural getting 1 year off, i could not even think of going back to work so soon. I also want to just work part time after (maybe not even at all). How much is daycare for all of you? Around here you are looking at about 2000$ a month.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> In the military, if you are the woman giving birth, you get 6 weeks off. It's totally paid and, of course, you're job is there when you get back. The crappy part of this is that once the baby is 6 weeks old, your theirs again and they can deploy you. If you are the father, you get 2 weeks of paternity leave, totally paid. I'm not sure about other government jobs, I don't think they're the same.
> 
> OMG, that's crazy, i can not even think of having to leave my child and being deploed at only 6 weeks!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the information! Keep it coming, i really feel like i have been sheltered up here, i can't even get over this. To me it is so natural getting 1 year off, i could not even think of going back to work so soon. I also want to just work part time after (maybe not even at all). How much is daycare for all of you? Around here you are looking at about 2000$ a month.Click to expand...

I know, it's insane. It's why I refused to be active duty a while back. I'm a reservist now and I can actually get out at any point if I need to. No way will I leave my baby when they are so little!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> you're a naval orange. ;D haha

:thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

*Junebugs*, I was just asking a coworker and for an infant she said she was paying almost 300 a week for full-time. But the price, apparently, varies completely depending on where you're taking your child, the size of the establishment, etc. A smaller, private care would cost more than something like the Y, where you can even apply for scholarship and you pay what you can afford, through a system they set up there. 

But I found out great news! Hidden on the site was a big thing about maternity and apparently through my company, I _will_ get six weeks partial pay! :dance: I have to use all my vacation, floating holiday and sick time before I'm eligible for that, though, so I'll be able to take a total of probably 2.5-3 weeks full-pay, then 6 partial-pay. So that's quite a relief!

I need to read more on what is after that, if I decide to stay home for the three months with the baby. I believe by law, they have to keep my job. I won't be getting paid, but I want that 12 weeks with my baby, dang it!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> *Junebugs*, I was just asking a coworker and for an infant she said she was paying almost 300 a week for full-time. But the price, apparently, varies completely depending on where you're taking your child, the size of the establishment, etc. A smaller, private care would cost more than something like the Y, where you can even apply for scholarship and you pay what you can afford, through a system they set up there.
> 
> But I found out great news! Hidden on the site was a big thing about maternity and apparently through my company, I _will_ get six weeks partial pay! :dance: I have to use all my vacation, floating holiday and sick time before I'm eligible for that, though, so I'll be able to take a total of probably 2.5-3 weeks full-pay, then 6 partial-pay. So that's quite a relief!
> 
> I need to read more on what is after that, if I decide to stay home for the three months with the baby. I believe by law, they have to keep my job. I won't be getting paid, but I want that 12 weeks with my baby, dang it!

YAY!!!! At least that's some good news!!!


----------



## Laidee

I am finding all of this information so interesting. I decided to research further about my job's policy. 

So we have New Parent Leave that applies to both mothers and fathers. Its up to 5 days of paid leave to be taken any time within 6 months following birth or can used during the 7-day waiting period before Short Term Disability begins.

For short term disability, they give 6 weeks for normal delivery and 8 weeks for a c-section. Get up to 26 weeks off. First 6 weeks with full pay and the remainder at 70%.


----------



## Junebugs

Laidee said:


> I am finding all of this information so interesting. I decided to research further about my job's policy.
> 
> So we have New Parent Leave that applies to both mothers and fathers. Its up to 5 days of paid leave to be taken any time within 6 months following birth or can used during the 7-day waiting period before Short Term Disability begins.
> 
> For short term disability, they give 6 weeks for normal delivery and 8 weeks for a c-section. Get up to 26 weeks off. First 6 weeks with full pay and the remainder at 70%.

Well that's not to bad!!! Where do you live?


----------



## nightkd

I'm so thankful I am able to SAH here... My DH isn't allowed ANY kind of paternity leave though, it's ridiculous!! One of the things I really hate about the US... His company is too small to offer the parental leave thing he would legally get if it was a bigger company. This time around he is taking 2 weeks of holiday (which leaves us with 5 days holiday to use over the rest of the year!!! :() because I got bad PPD with Evey, because I felt 'abandoned' since he went back to work so quickly... Ugh.

I miss the UK... :S

I've been seeing movements now :) I feel kind of bad because even my elasticated pants seem to press right where s/he is and s/he starts rolling around and poking limbs out of me, like s/he is trapped!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm really _hoping_ to SAH here, but we're not sure we can afford it, and trying to find work from home is... tough. :( That would be awesome, but I'm just not sure it'll happen. Blah. lol.


----------



## Diana5241

swanxxsong said:


> I'm really _hoping_ to SAH here, but we're not sure we can afford it, and trying to find work from home is... tough. :( That would be awesome, but I'm just not sure it'll happen. Blah. lol.

Me too. I'd even take part time so that I could be home more with the LO. Trying to convince my DH to let me quit my office job and work PT at a clothing store if my office won't work with me on part time hours! :)


----------



## Diana5241

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> In the military, if you are the woman giving birth, you get 6 weeks off. It's totally paid and, of course, you're job is there when you get back. The crappy part of this is that once the baby is 6 weeks old, your theirs again and they can deploy you. If you are the father, you get 2 weeks of paternity leave, totally paid. I'm not sure about other government jobs, I don't think they're the same.
> 
> OMG, that's crazy, i can not even think of having to leave my child and being deploed at only 6 weeks!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the information! Keep it coming, i really feel like i have been sheltered up here, i can't even get over this. To me it is so natural getting 1 year off, i could not even think of going back to work so soon. I also want to just work part time after (maybe not even at all). How much is daycare for all of you? Around here you are looking at about 2000$ a month.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's insane. It's why I refused to be active duty a while back. I'm a reservist now and I can actually get out at any point if I need to. No way will I leave my baby when they are so little!!!Click to expand...

That's completely unrealistic!! Sometimes I hate the way things are done here. My brother was US Army and was deployed to Bosnia when my nephew was less than a year old. By the time he got back a few months later, my nephew didn't even know who he was and didn't like to be held by him. It was heartbreaking!! Needless to say, he did NOT re-inlist when the time came. That's such a tough job and the family part can be the breaking point!


----------



## mumanddad

Ladies can i take tablets to bung me up i have bad s & d :( and im so tired and cnt keep any fluids in :'-(


----------



## Laidee

Junebugs, i'm in the US but I work for a worldwide company, so that might have something to do with it. I think you have to get doctor's approval to stay at home longer than 8 weeks though.

I have the ability to work from home with my job, but not on a daily basis. Only when I need to. I would have to have a REAL good reason why I can't come into the office to make it a permanent situation. Like, live hundreds of miles away from my office like a couple of my coworkers do. But that's not going to happen :)


----------



## swanxxsong

My office wants me to go part-time post-baby, actually, because there's not enough for me to do full-time here. But we are currently trying to figure out the cost-effectiveness because if I do it, my insurance costs double, I have to drive myself (we carpool now to save money and gas) and we have no family local, so we'd need to hire a private nanny or day-care the baby. So we're weighing the cost of that, versus me being home and trying to find a work-from-home job, to see how it goes. I'd even dog walk or sit for someone else's child in my own home! haha. We're taking it one day at a time right now, until we decide what route will be best for us. Easier said than done! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

mumanddad said:


> Ladies can i take tablets to bung me up i have bad s & d :( and im so tired and cnt keep any fluids in :'-(

Can you give your nurse/MW a ring and see what they say? I have no idea personally, sorry. :(


----------



## tiggertea

mumanddad you shouldn't take anything without the ok of the dr or mw. 
If you can't even keep fluids down, def give someone (even if it's the EPU at the hospital) a call, because they will likely do something to help you. 

Let us know how you go. :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

In my news: Scan tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## Tobaira

We are actually thinking about going down to a one income family post babies too. Switching all the payments over to him now so that we can see what it's going to be like money wise. Definitely a good idea to try out if you're thinking of going from dual to single income. Of course with two coming for us, it just makes more sense than paying for two infants in daycare. I make enough where I would still come out ahead but.. I'd rather be at home with the babies anyways.

I also get the standard 6-8 weeks short term disability post-delivery. Our STD goes 26 weeks as well, but like Laidee said there has to be a medical reason to get more than the standard. I have been working at my company long enough to get full pay for the duration of the STD. I figure the only way I'll see more than 6-8 weeks is if I get pulled early and put on bed rest. Although I'm still so small I can't imagine that right now. You'd think at 14wks with twins I would be showing more lol - but they are my 1st so.. maybe in the next couple weeks I will pop out more. I'm tired of people telling me, that I'm so small for having twins, especially when I don't really feel small and I eat all the time!

yay for your scan tigger!! my next one is Monday at 15 wks!


----------



## amandad192

tiggertea said:


> In my news: Scan tomorrow! :dance:

Mee Tooo!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

I just gave into the temptation and bought one of those Intelligender kits for $35 and I can't wait to use it in the morning. I know it's silly... But did anyone else get sucked in?! 

I saw a website where you cab do a blood finger prick and it's $250 for lab results that are 95% accurate, I want to do that soooooo bad but DH says we should wait until the 18 week ultrasound :(


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I just gave into the temptation and bought one of those Intelligender kits for $35 and I can't wait to use it in the morning. I know it's silly... But did anyone else get sucked in?!
> 
> I saw a website where you cab do a blood finger prick and it's $250 for lab results that are 95% accurate, I want to do that soooooo bad but DH says we should wait until the 18 week ultrasound :(

Yes i did!!! But they don't sell it is Canada so i had to buy it off ebay. I should be getting it tomorrow or Monday..... I can't wait. I am not going to go and paint the nursery or anything but it looks like fun!

So i have another question for all you ladies if you don't mind me asking.... what is the average cost to delivery your baby in the hospital?


----------



## nightkd

Jokerette said:


> I just gave into the temptation and bought one of those Intelligender kits for $35 and I can't wait to use it in the morning. I know it's silly... But did anyone else get sucked in?!
> 
> I saw a website where you cab do a blood finger prick and it's $250 for lab results that are 95% accurate, I want to do that soooooo bad but DH says we should wait until the 18 week ultrasound :(

DH really wants to know the sex of the baby... My mum wants to book me a scan for a couple of weeks away (when I'm in the UK) I'd much rather do the blood test... I thought that was a pretty new thing though, so is that website legit?

I still haven't decided if I want to know... I don't feel the urge that I did with E!!


----------



## nightkd

mumanddad said:


> Ladies can i take tablets to bung me up i have bad s & d :( and im so tired and cnt keep any fluids in :'-(

If you're not keeping fluids down I would go to the hospital. They can give you IV meds to stop you from being sick and they can top up your fluids (which will make you feel much better anyway) :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Junebugs said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I just gave into the temptation and bought one of those Intelligender kits for $35 and I can't wait to use it in the morning. I know it's silly... But did anyone else get sucked in?!
> 
> I saw a website where you cab do a blood finger prick and it's $250 for lab results that are 95% accurate, I want to do that soooooo bad but DH says we should wait until the 18 week ultrasound :(
> 
> Yes i did!!! But they don't sell it is Canada so i had to buy it off ebay. I should be getting it tomorrow or Monday..... I can't wait. I am not going to go and paint the nursery or anything but it looks like fun!
> 
> So i have another question for all you ladies if you don't mind me asking.... what is the average cost to delivery your baby in the hospital?Click to expand...

We planned to deliver at home and paid our MW $2300 for prenatal/birth/postnatal care... Ended up in hospital because I was stupid and only slept for 2 hours the night before I went into labour, had a LONG labour and so I got exhausted... Because we were uninsured our bills were cut dramatically (MY stay, incl epidural etc was $10k, but they cut it to $2k!)... But originally they were around $10k my stay $2k DD's stay $4k for the hospital MW and anesthesiologist... I think that's it... So $16k total for an uncomplicated, vaginal birth, with epidural and 2 days stay....

We ended up paying around $6-7k due to the discounts for being uninsured.

We're going with the same homebirthing MW, so I hope I can stay at home the whole way this time!! :lol:


----------



## Junebugs

nightkd said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I just gave into the temptation and bought one of those Intelligender kits for $35 and I can't wait to use it in the morning. I know it's silly... But did anyone else get sucked in?!
> 
> I saw a website where you cab do a blood finger prick and it's $250 for lab results that are 95% accurate, I want to do that soooooo bad but DH says we should wait until the 18 week ultrasound :(
> 
> Yes i did!!! But they don't sell it is Canada so i had to buy it off ebay. I should be getting it tomorrow or Monday..... I can't wait. I am not going to go and paint the nursery or anything but it looks like fun!
> 
> So i have another question for all you ladies if you don't mind me asking.... what is the average cost to delivery your baby in the hospital?Click to expand...
> 
> We planned to deliver at home and paid our MW $2300 for prenatal/birth/postnatal care... Ended up in hospital because I was stupid and only slept for 2 hours the night before I went into labour, had a LONG labour and so I got exhausted... Because we were uninsured our bills were cut dramatically (MY stay, incl epidural etc was $10k, but they cut it to $2k!)... But originally they were around $10k my stay $2k DD's stay $4k for the hospital MW and anesthesiologist... I think that's it... So $16k total for an uncomplicated, vaginal birth, with epidural and 2 days stay....
> 
> We ended up paying around $6-7k due to the discounts for being uninsured.
> 
> We're going with the same homebirthing MW, so I hope I can stay at home the whole way this time!! :lol:Click to expand...



:wacko: .... WOW that is just crazy!!!!!! I can't even get over that, so do you have to pay that all upfront or do they give you a payment plan?


----------



## nightkd

Junebugs said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> We planned to deliver at home and paid our MW $2300 for prenatal/birth/postnatal care... Ended up in hospital because I was stupid and only slept for 2 hours the night before I went into labour, had a LONG labour and so I got exhausted... Because we were uninsured our bills were cut dramatically (MY stay, incl epidural etc was $10k, but they cut it to $2k!)... But originally they were around $10k my stay $2k DD's stay $4k for the hospital MW and anesthesiologist... I think that's it... So $16k total for an uncomplicated, vaginal birth, with epidural and 2 days stay....
> 
> We ended up paying around $6-7k due to the discounts for being uninsured.
> 
> We're going with the same homebirthing MW, so I hope I can stay at home the whole way this time!! :lol:
> 
> :wacko: .... WOW that is just crazy!!!!!! I can't even get over that, so do you have to pay that all upfront or do they give you a payment plan?Click to expand...

Yeah, it's ridiculous... I'm from the UK, so I didn't really know what to expect after we went to hospital either. No-one should have to worry about how much an unplanned hospital visit is going to cost.. :nope:

The different departments/hospitals offer different things... For my stay, they allowed us to pay $125 a month, for E's $35 a month and the MW/A's bill they wanted 10% per month! Which is $400.... Which puts a lot of strain on our budget.... :dohh:

We still have $1400 left on that last bill and we were planning to get insurance once it was out of the way (had issues getting insurance before DD - I didn't have a SS number for a while and then they wouldn't insure me after I was pregnant, as it's a 'pre-existing condition'...) but surprise surprise I had to go to the ER 3 times, so now we have thousands more $s to pay off :dohh: Totally dumb system.


----------



## EngineerGirl

JohnsPrincess said:


> In the military, if you are the woman giving birth, you get 6 weeks off. It's totally paid and, of course, you're job is there when you get back. The crappy part of this is that once the baby is 6 weeks old, your theirs again and they can deploy you. If you are the father, you get 2 weeks of paternity leave, totally paid. I'm not sure about other government jobs, I don't think they're the same.

My DH is a government civilian, and the structure of all benefits are totally different. The military staff get compensated for the fact that the military owns them and they get deployed. The civilians get (in theory, but in practice not so much) more realistic hours and hazard pay if they go somewhere dangerous, but the benefits aren't nearly so good. For example, there'll be no paternity leave for DH. I just get my 12 weeks under FMLA - but I'm not government. I think I can use leave as part of it, but I can't tell. Our company gives no holidays but way more leave, and I never use all of it, so I will use it if I can.

I'm trying to work out a part time, perhaps even work from home arrangement with the office for after baby (I'm in software, so it's theoretically possible). My boss is very supportive and seems positive about it, but we'll see what the higher ups say.


----------



## tiger

we dont have to pay anything to have a baby in australia :wacko: i didnt think you had to overseas either ! 
i really want to know the gender of our baby, im going to find it so difficult to wait until the 20 week scan. a friend of mine who has a little boy the same age as jesse found out yesterday shes having a little girl :cloud9: got me all excited, i would love a girl aswell (as this will probably be our last) but the chances are very slim if not none lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> I just gave into the temptation and bought one of those Intelligender kits for $35 and I can't wait to use it in the morning. I know it's silly... But did anyone else get sucked in?!
> 
> I saw a website where you cab do a blood finger prick and it's $250 for lab results that are 95% accurate, I want to do that soooooo bad but DH says we should wait until the 18 week ultrasound :(

My moms a nurse and she actually told me that there's a blood test that you can get done fairly early that determines the gender. BUT that docs don't do it for some reason. She thinks it's because they fear that if people find out early what they're having and it's not what they were hoping for, that they'll terminate. All this waiting and all they need to do is take some blood!!! So that blood test may be what she's talking about. I set up our gender scan at about 16 1/2 weeks because I just can't wait!!!


----------



## myheadismush

im due feb 23rd! :D


----------



## honey08

we dont have to pay to have our babies here :? its crazy , if we did i cudnt afford to have any :wacko:

tiger im due around same as you,and ive a 2yr 1 mth old, my scan put me at 18th feb but im having another c-sec so prob a wk eariler, ive also got a son but not bothered what this one is ,but feel i just need to know :lol: were having a 16wk sexing scan :yipee: x


----------



## tiger

honey08 said:


> we dont have to pay to have our babies here :? its crazy , if we did i cudnt afford to have any :wacko:
> 
> tiger im due around same as you,and ive a 2yr 1 mth old, my scan put me at 18th feb but im having another c-sec so prob a wk eariler, ive also got a son but not bothered what this one is ,but feel i just need to know :lol: were having a 16wk sexing scan :yipee: x

how exciting ! i would love a 16 week scan to take a sneak peek at the babys gender but they dont do them here :( they wont do a scan before the 20 week one at all unless its needed, and even then u have to pay. im trying to organise a 3d scan for when im 18 weeks though.
ill be having a c-section aswell lol


----------



## RJ2

JohnsPrincess said:


> In the military, if you are the woman giving birth, you get 6 weeks off. It's totally paid and, of course, you're job is there when you get back. The crappy part of this is that once the baby is 6 weeks old, your theirs again and they can deploy you. If you are the father, you get 2 weeks of paternity leave, totally paid. I'm not sure about other government jobs, I don't think they're the same.

My DH and I are both Australian Navy. DH gets 2 week paid paternity and I am entitled to 52 weeks leave, 14 weeks of that at full pay or it can be taken as 28 weeks half pay. 

The government also has a paid parental scheme which is for either mother or father if you are working you are entitled to $589.40 a week before tax 18 weeks. you can split that time between parents as well and can be taken on top of private work entitlements.

Since we are both in the service they can only deploy one of us at a time and we can chose who that will be.


----------



## becstar

Crikey, I don't look at this thread for a couple of days and you move on about 8 pages!

I had no idea that Canadian Mat Leave was so good! Here you get Statutory Maternity Pay if you've worked for at least 26 weeks before your 25th week of pregnancy and earn at least as much as the amount SMP is. It's paid for the first six weeks at 90 per cent of your average gross weekly earnings with no upper limit, then for the remaining 33 weeks at either the standard rate of £128.73, or 90 per cent of your average gross weekly earnings, whichever is lower. You can take up to a year off, but the time after that pay ends is unpaid. 

Employers often offer additional benefits. I'm a teacher so paid by the local council, so I get:
2 weeks full pay
4 weeks 90% PAY
12 weeks half pay plus SMP
then just SMP for the remainder of the time. 

For me SMP doesn't even cover half our rent and I am the wage earner in our house so I had to go back at 4.5 months when I stopped getting half pay. I know I am lucky to get this much but it is a bit galling that another local council offers 6 months of full pay!!! I would have loved that.


----------



## Josefin

My due date was moved to feb. 10th instead of 14th.


----------



## Jokerette

This is the blood test I as talking about: https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/ It was also in the New York Times last week : https://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/10/health/10birth.html

sooo my urine test Intelligender (which I know isnt that accurate) said BOY this morning. But, I had been really thinking girl before that... now I just dont know. I have about 4.5 weeks before my gender scan and I am really excited to know!

Can you ladies look at my ultrasound link and let me know if you think you see GIRL or BOY? It was done at 11+4. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK5INfNmd0Y

Then this 2nd ultrasound video is just the side view that I uploaded before. :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJqHqtvOqd0


----------



## amandad192

I have to reaarange my gender scan. The traffic was so bad we didn't even make it 10 minutes up the road in an hour.
I'm gutted :cry:

more waiting


----------



## Jokerette

amandad192 said:


> I have to reaarange my gender scan. The traffic was so bad we didn't even make it 10 minutes up the road in an hour.
> I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> more waiting

oh no!~ im sooooooo sorry to hear that! When will it be? maybe they can get you in really quick!


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette &#8211; Ooooh, be sure to let us know how it goes with the kit once you get your scan! haha. Hubby says we&#8217;re already paying for the u/s and stuff, so he thinks I need to be patient and not buy into anything else. :haha: So I&#8217;ve very calmly tried to keep myself patient, but it&#8217;s difficult.

Junebugs &#8211; Well I pay about 400/month or so for my health insurance, which thankfully covers the majority of the birth. If I read the paperwork correctly, we&#8217;ll owe 500 for the birth, as long as everything goes &#8216;typically.&#8217; I paid a 50 dollar copay for all my obg visits (covers a visit every 4 weeks up to 28 weeks I believe, then every 2 weeks to 38, then weekly until delivery? Something like that), and then have paid 30 dollar copays for other visits. I had to pay additional for some bloodwork and stuff, but thus far no bill has been over 150 (my ER visit was the highest) in one shot. Still, I&#8217;d say I&#8217;ve paid at least 300 in the first 15 weeks for doctor&#8217;s visits? Not to mention the insurance costs. We are estimating it&#8217;ll be about 1,000 dollars in all, from conception to childbirth, so long as things run easily. Obviously that&#8217;s a rough estimate, haha, but one nonetheless. ;)

Which well, is nothing compared to my sister. She didn't have complications but still ended up with a bill of like, 8,000 for her c-section or something? She got laid-off during pregnancy, and was on the state's insurance which covered NOTHING, basically. She got *sca*-*rewed *if you ask me. So she's paying via payment plans, I believe. 

Sorry to hear about the rescheduling, Amanda. =( I hope they can get you in soon!

*wants a gender scan&#8230; hates having to wait*


----------



## Laidee

YAAAY!! I'm a avocado today! :happydance:

*Amanda *- i'm sorry you have to reschedule your scan. I would be soooo crushed.

I have no idea if I have to pay extra for delivery. I know what I pay into my insurance covers mostly all prenatal care. Just had to pay an initial $45 copay for my first visit, and all other routine visits are covered. Never thought about delivery fee....must look into that.


----------



## amandad192

Just rebooked my scan..they can fit me in Sunday :) It was a choice between Sunday or having to wait over a week *because me or OH don't work so have to arrange for someone else to take us.*
I can't really complain about waiting a couple of days... 2 lorries colided on the motorway and 1 of the drivers died so police closed the motorway..and the alternate route...is the way we had to go. So although I'm gutted that I didn't get to find out today, I'm more gutted for the family of the poor guy who lost his life.

ETA: That was supposed to say me and OH don't drive...and we have to arrange some one to take us which is awkward because my dad is away and MIL is Working Mon-Thurs and busy Friday.
I should be banned from typing or talking when I'm tired!:dohh:


----------



## TeQuiero

swanxxsong said:


> Jokerette  Ooooh, be sure to let us know how it goes with the kit once you get your scan! haha. Hubby says were already paying for the u/s and stuff, so he thinks I need to be patient and not buy into anything else. :haha: So Ive very calmly tried to keep myself patient, but its difficult.
> 
> Junebugs  Well I pay about 400/month or so for my health insurance, which thankfully covers the majority of the birth. If I read the paperwork correctly, well owe 500 for the birth, as long as everything goes typically. I paid a 50 dollar copay for all my obg visits (covers a visit every 4 weeks up to 28 weeks I believe, then every 2 weeks to 38, then weekly until delivery? Something like that), and then have paid 30 dollar copays for other visits. I had to pay additional for some bloodwork and stuff, but thus far no bill has been over 150 (my ER visit was the highest) in one shot. Still, Id say Ive paid at least 300 in the first 15 weeks for doctors visits? Not to mention the insurance costs. We are estimating itll be about 1,000 dollars in all, from conception to childbirth, so long as things run easily. Obviously thats a rough estimate, haha, but one nonetheless. ;)
> 
> Which well, is nothing compared to my sister. She didn't have complications but still ended up with a bill of like, 8,000 for her c-section or something? She got laid-off during pregnancy, and was on the state's insurance which covered NOTHING, basically. She got *sca*-*rewed *if you ask me. So she's paying via payment plans, I believe.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the rescheduling, Amanda. =( I hope they can get you in soon!
> 
> *wants a gender scan hates having to wait*

That is kinda amazing that she has to pay for everything. Was she on the state medicaid? I have medicaid because we are what many would consider "poor" (but by my book we're doing ok.... just can't afford insurance). In SC it covers pretty much everything, there are minor copays.... I think my copay for the hospital stay will be like $25-50. 

Amanda, I am sorry that you had to reschedule, that is no fun!! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad they rescheduled it for you, that's great Amanda!

I honestly don't recall what insurance she was on, TeQuiero, I'd have to ask her. But it was a load of bull. She went from great insurance to crap during the layoff, and well, yeah. With a baby on the way, she was majorly stressed. I know she had to pay a huge monthly fee for it, and the coverage was junk. :( But now that she and her hubby are working better jobs, she's hoping when she has her second that they'll be better covered. FX for that! haha.

PS Congrats on becoming an orange! :D


----------



## Junebugs

Wow, honestly i really don't know what i would do? That is just crazy... here in Canada the only thing you have to pay for is if you want a privite room for delivery. Even then most insurance covers that (mine does). 

What i don't understand is what about all the teens out there having children or all the people that are concidered "poor" how do they do it? My job doesn't pay that bad and neither does my husbands but i don't know what i would do if i had a 8000$ bill and have to pay for everything else for a child on top of that. :shrug: And then on top of that only getting 8 weeks off after having my child!!!! I LOVE WHERE I LIVE! .... sorry girls but really i did not realize how lucky i really am until now.


----------



## Junebugs

The only other question is... if you go the the ER how long would you have to wait to see a Doctor?


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> Wow, honestly i really don't know what i would do? That is just crazy... here in Canada the only thing you have to pay for is if you want a privite room for delivery. Even then most insurance covers that (mine does).
> 
> What i don't understand is what about all the teens out there having children or all the people that are concidered "poor" how do they do it? My job doesn't pay that bad and neither does my husbands but i don't know what i would do if i had a 8000$ bill and have to pay for everything else for a child on top of that. :shrug: And then on top of that only getting 8 weeks off after having my child!!!! I LOVE WHERE I LIVE! .... sorry girls but really i did not realize how lucky i really am until now.

We have medicaid for pregnant women who can't afford/don't have insurance, and they cover EVERYTHING pregnancy related as long as its at a doctors request. I am currently on medicaid. I was going to get on my husbands insurance, however, it would have cost way more and all my doctors appointments I would have an expensive co-pay, and I would have had to pay for the Cervical Cerclage out of pocket. Not to mention I would also have to pay for the prescription they gave me after the surgery.

They are really making things so impossible these days to actually DO the right thing. A man just had to quit his job with my husband because they were going to cut off his social security benefits because he works too much. They should really be more supportive of people who make an effort, not people who just want to take the easy way out :-\

Where I use to work, we had "maternity leave" however it was unpaid and they could only guarantee your job back if you return within 3 months. Some places will work with you when they find out your pregnant and they will hold a percentage of each check so that when you go on leave, you can still get checks. Not a lot of places do that though because of liability reasons.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> The only other question is... if you got the the ER how long would you have to wait to see a Doctor?

My last pregnancy I went to the ER because I had bleeding and I was waiting at least an hour for a doctor to see me, and then I had to wait 2 more hours after they saw me (to tell me nothing was wrong) before they would release me.

If you go to the ER because your in labor, they'll usually just take you right up to labor and delivery and you are seen right away.

The ER's around here are really bad though because people with no insurance use it as an excuse to see a doctor. If you don't have insurance, you can't make an appointment anywhere because no one will take you so people just go to the ER because they can't refuse you. So usually you get treated like crap because the doctors and nurses on duty just think your there for free drugs


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> The only other question is... if you got the the ER how long would you have to wait to see a Doctor?
> 
> My last pregnancy I went to the ER because I had bleeding and I was waiting at least an hour for a doctor to see me, and then I had to wait 2 more hours after they saw me (to tell me nothing was wrong) before they would release me.
> 
> If you go to the ER because your in labor, they'll usually just take you right up to labor and delivery and you are seen right away.
> 
> The ER's around here are really bad though because people with no insurance use it as an excuse to see a doctor. If you don't have insurance, you can't make an appointment anywhere because no one will take you so people just go to the ER because they can't refuse you. So usually you get treated like crap because the doctors and nurses on duty just think your there for free drugsClick to expand...

See that is the thing that sucks about us.... we don't have to pay but we pay in waiting time. Last time i went to the ER because i was bleeding/cramping (on my last M/C) and i was there for 12 hours. That is pretty normal, my mother had a kidney stone and was in so much pain, she had to wait for 9 hours to just get pain medication. I had to beg the nurse for it for her, we did not see the dr. for another 2 hours after that. It is just insane here, if you have to go to the hospital for anything expect to be waiting all day unless you are ON DEATHS DOOR.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> The only other question is... if you got the the ER how long would you have to wait to see a Doctor?
> 
> My last pregnancy I went to the ER because I had bleeding and I was waiting at least an hour for a doctor to see me, and then I had to wait 2 more hours after they saw me (to tell me nothing was wrong) before they would release me.
> 
> If you go to the ER because your in labor, they'll usually just take you right up to labor and delivery and you are seen right away.
> 
> The ER's around here are really bad though because people with no insurance use it as an excuse to see a doctor. If you don't have insurance, you can't make an appointment anywhere because no one will take you so people just go to the ER because they can't refuse you. So usually you get treated like crap because the doctors and nurses on duty just think your there for free drugsClick to expand...
> 
> See that is the thing that sucks about us.... we don't have to pay but we pay in waiting time. Last time i went to the ER because i was bleeding/cramping (on my last M/C) and i was there for 12 hours. That is pretty normal, my mother had a kidney stone and was in so much pain, she had to wait for 9 hours to just get pain medication. I had to beg the nurse for it for her, we did not see the dr. for another 2 hours after that. It is just insane here, if you have to go to the hospital for anything expect to be waiting all day unless you are ON DEATHS DOOR.Click to expand...

thats ridiculous!! my husband got into a car accident a few years ago and he broke his collar bone and shattered his shoulder blade and after 7 hours of waiting around in the ER, they sent him home in a SLING and some painkillers that he told them makes him sick, so he had to go back and wait around another 4 hours to speak with a doctor about changing his prescription. It's just awful!


----------



## swanxxsong

When I went to the ER, I was waiting 3 hours for a room, and was there a total of 6, until everything was said and done. Man in front of me in line waited for 12 hours at the hospital down the street, got fed up (he was coughing blood) and came to ours. They fit him in in an hour or so, because at that point he'd been coughing blood for like, 15 hours untreated. Poor guy. :(


----------



## Junebugs

Ok so if i were paying for my health care they would be no way i would be waiting that long after a car accident or coughing up blood. That's just crazy if you are paying for those sevices then you should be getting the right seervice and not waiting forever! ( well i guess i do pay with my taxes but is know where that much)


----------



## becstar

So do you not have to pay for health insurance in Canada like you do in the states?


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> So do you not have to pay for health insurance in Canada like you do in the states?

I do have insurance but it is to cover by prescriptions, private rooms for delivery, sick notes from the doctor, massages, dental. It is though work and i pay monthly about 40$ and it comes off my paycheck. My work pays for othe other half.

As for anything health.medical related we do not pay for ANYTHING. All visits to the Doctor/ER, all bloodwork, ultrasounds,MRI's anything like that we do not pay at all. But it is in our taxes, i am not sure how much taxes are in the states but i get 23% taen off every paycheck


----------



## TeQuiero

Wow, depending on what you are going to the ER for the times vary here. I know on really busy days if you are waiting for something that is not really bad it can take about 4 hours or so.... but if it is busy and you are in a serious condition, such as DS2 had temp of 104 and they took him straight to a room. On not busy days it can take like 20 minutes to get back and about another 15 waiting on the DR.
Zombiekitten, I am surprised that he had to wait that long, DH was in a fire about 4 years ago, and even though he had absolutely no insurance they immediately took him back to a room to be treated by a dr and to get re-hydrated. 
I have the state medicaid and it covers most everything I have a $3 copay on meds and only a $25 copay for hospital stays.

I know in Honduras that they do not pay very much to have a baby at the hospital, and they do not have to stay very long at all.


----------



## Jokerette

I took the plunge and purchased the blood gender test (not to be confused with the less-accurate urine tests), ill let you know the results next week hopefully! 
https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/


----------



## ZombieKitten

TeQuiero said:


> Wow, depending on what you are going to the ER for the times vary here. I know on really busy days if you are waiting for something that is not really bad it can take about 4 hours or so.... but if it is busy and you are in a serious condition, such as DS2 had temp of 104 and they took him straight to a room. On not busy days it can take like 20 minutes to get back and about another 15 waiting on the DR.
> Zombiekitten, I am surprised that he had to wait that long, DH was in a fire about 4 years ago, and even though he had absolutely no insurance they immediately took him back to a room to be treated by a dr and to get re-hydrated.
> I have the state medicaid and it covers most everything I have a $3 copay on meds and only a $25 copay for hospital stays.
> 
> I know in Honduras that they do not pay very much to have a baby at the hospital, and they do not have to stay very long at all.

Yeah I was so shocked! I think it's because it was just so busy that day and he wasnt complaining at all, he was actually staying pretty calm for someone that was just in an accident. But a fire is a lot more serious than the accident he was in though! I'm glad they took your husband in immediately!


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I took the plunge and purchased the blood gender test (not to be confused with the less-accurate urine tests), ill let you know the results next week hopefully!
> https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/

OMG!!! that sound's great! I can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## becstar

I am baffled by that blood test - fetal blood and maternal blood don't mix so I don't understand how it's meant to work? Let us know the result, anyway!


----------



## KellyC75

Just checking in with you lovely Ladies :flower: Hope you are well

I have been spending most days with my Mum & Sister (1.5 hour drive away) 

Today they are coming to spend the day with me :thumbup: Just want to think of something we can do together, along with collection of 5 Children! :shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

becstar said:


> I am baffled by that blood test - fetal blood and maternal blood don't mix so I don't understand how it's meant to work? Let us know the result, anyway!

Tellmepinkorblue.com is the company... Their website says "In a natural process, fetal cells die and pass into the mother&#8217;s bloodstream. As these cells break down, fetal DNA is released into the mother&#8217;s own circulatory system."

Here is a recent article in the New York Times: https://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/10/health/10birth.html


----------



## becstar

Are the lab fees really that much Jokerette? Yikes! I hope it works. :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

becstar said:


> Are the lab fees really that much Jokerette? Yikes! I hope it works. :flower:

Unfortunately yes, it's going to be around $235 total. I have a side job where I make my "fun money" to spend on frivolous things like going out with the girlfriends, fun electronics, cute shoes, etc... So DH said if I used that money to pay for it then he was on board! Luckily I have been saving my "fun money" for a while (since i havent gone out for drinks in months!) so we were able to do it :) I'd rather do the test than buy a new pair of shoes anyday! ;)


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope you and your family are doing ''okay'' Kelly :hugs:

Amanda, great news that your being scanned so soon after rescheduling! Saves you waiting ages!

Last time round I went back to work when Summer was nine months, and I went off when I was about 33 weeks pregnant :) Hoping to make it to 36 weeks this time but I doubt I will! The added weight is so bad on my hips and back :(


----------



## amandad192

Jokerette said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Are the lab fees really that much Jokerette? Yikes! I hope it works. :flower:
> 
> Unfortunately yes, it's going to be around $235 total. I have a side job where I make my "fun money" to spend on frivolous things like going out with the girlfriends, fun electronics, cute shoes, etc... So DH said if I used that money to pay for it then he was on board! Luckily I have been saving my "fun money" for a while (since i havent gone out for drinks in months!) so we were able to do it :) I'd rather do the test than buy a new pair of shoes anyday! ;)Click to expand...

I just used google and worked out $235 dollars to be about £140!! Could you not book a gender scan for less than that?? My gender scan is £80 ($130)
My 4d scan with Liam cost what your paying for your blood test!

Are your gender scans more expensive or can you not get one??


----------



## Jokerette

True, but you can't always see it at 14 weeks, I just got excited and ordered... So no turning back now! The results will be back next week :)

I already had 2 ultrasound and I have my gender one after 18 weeks so I don't want to do too many, or risk paying and not being able to see it yet if baby's legs were crossed ;)

I probably should have researched private ultrasound more but for some reason I think DH would say no to that even though he was ok with blood test.


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:

Haven't read right back (sorry), had a busy few days so not been around. Had scan on Friday. :dance: Bubs was having a sort of gymnastic disco-dance in there so virtually impossible to get a nice clear pic. Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## amandad192

tiggertea said:


> :wave:
> 
> Haven't read right back (sorry), had a busy few days so not been around. Had scan on Friday. :dance: Bubs was having a sort of gymnastic disco-dance in there so virtually impossible to get a nice clear pic. Any gender guesses?

Well pic not clear enough to make a guess on nub or skull theory...but I'm getting a :pink: feeling from the pic.


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah, same as last time we're strictly limited to "vibe" guesses.... I obviously produce very uncooperative babies :rofl:


----------



## amandad192

:pink::pink::pink: IT'S A GIRL :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Diana5241

amandad192 said:


> :pink::pink::pink: IT'S A GIRL :pink::pink::pink:

Congrats!!! Now you can start shopping for the cutest clothes! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

amandad192 said:


> :pink::pink::pink: IT'S A GIRL :pink::pink::pink:


congrats!!!!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> :pink::pink::pink: IT'S A GIRL :pink::pink::pink:

CONGRATZ!!!!! I guess those dreams didn't mean anything after all!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats Amanda! Were you surprised?

xx


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Amanda!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs: its so great!!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

right, that took some reading through!!! 

congrats on the girl amanda!! I cant believe some of you are already getting gender scans and I dont have my 1st scan until tomorrow!! really getting excited now though!! its been a lot of waiting for this one!

soooo glad we dont have to pay for healthcare here in the UK, dont think i would ever have had kids if we did!! I know we technically pay through our taxes but its strange that you dont notice it??!!

hope everyone is doing well, cant wait to get my scan done tomorrow and see baba for the first time. slightly jealopus of the gender scans/ tests that are going on already tho!! :-(


----------



## amandad192

Natasha2605 said:


> Congrats Amanda! Were you surprised?
> 
> xx

I was kind of suprised...but the first thing I did was squeeze OH's hand and say "I told ya!"
It was quite an awkward moment...because the sonographer couldn't get a decent potty shot because little lady was being shy. I asked her from what she'd seen so far what was she thinking...and she said she was thinking girl...then missy co-operated and opened her legs up for us.
I was laying there waiting for her to go "Oh wait....there's his penis" but after a good look the sonographer was as certain as she could be that baby is a girl.

I wasn't too impressed with the place we went to though...with Liam's 4d we were with the same company but at a different location. The staff with Liam were very friendly, gave us loads of free pictures, screen was massive, they had calming music on..it was just such a lovely atmosphere. The place we went to today...well the staff were just doing their job. They weren't very friendly, the screen was small. The atmosphere was more medical than private bonding experience. I would recommend babybond in Milton Keynes to anyone..but the place today..I'd rather not go back to!!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats on your girlie bump Amanda! :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on team pink, Amanda! :D

Man, I cannot wait for September. I want to know what I'm havingggg! D: haha


----------



## tiger

congrats amandad!!!!! :dance: you are like the 5th person i know of that is having a girl after a boy ! i hope im the same ! :dance: i doubt it but hey a girl can hope lol. and id would love another little boy anyway :cloud9:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats Amanda!! I have my scan in another week and I'm freaking out! I really hope baby cooperates!!!


----------



## Katielouisa

I'm due on the 16th Feb eek!! xx


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> congrats amandad!!!!! :dance: you are like the 5th person i know of that is having a girl after a boy ! i hope im the same ! :dance: i doubt it but hey a girl can hope lol. and id would love another little boy anyway :cloud9:

If it's any use to you i always had a feeling that you and Amanda would be having girls. I don't know why but i just got girl vibes from the both of you... but who knows :shrug: just a feeling....

It seems like i have feels about what everyone else is having but no idea about myself


----------



## tiger

Junebugs said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> congrats amandad!!!!! :dance: you are like the 5th person i know of that is having a girl after a boy ! i hope im the same ! :dance: i doubt it but hey a girl can hope lol. and id would love another little boy anyway :cloud9:
> 
> If it's any use to you i always had a feeling that you and Amanda would be having girls. I don't know why but i just got girl vibes from the both of you... but who knows :shrug: just a feeling....
> 
> It seems like i have feels about what everyone else is having but no idea about myselfClick to expand...

i would love a little girl, only because this will probably be our last baby as i dont think i could cope with the morning sickness being so horrific again :sick: . so a little boy and girl would be great in my eyes :cloud9: 
but i would love for jesse to have a little brother to grow up with and play with.
im so torn ! i have a gut feeling i am having a girl, but i dont want to get my self too excited, because there is only 1 girl in my DH's whole family so its very unlikely i will have a girl, so im kind of telling myself im having a boy :haha: i really want to know soon, but in australia they wont do a private scan unless something is wrong. and the 3D place im trying to get in touch with, wont email me back !!!! :grr:


----------



## tiger

Katielouisa said:


> I'm due on the 16th Feb eek!! xx

congrats and welcome !!! :dance:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Congrats on your little girl bump Amanda.

I've got my scan tomorrow but hubby and I decided we're staying team yellow :yellow: He would like a little boy and I would like a little girl so we decided it's better that we don't find out and be surprised when bubba makes his/her grand entrance. As much as we have our preference, it doesn't matter cos we both just want a healthy baby regardless of the sex.

I hope you all had a lovely weekend and I wish you a wonderful week ahead :hugs:


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic said:


> Congrats on your little girl bump Amanda.
> 
> I've got my scan tomorrow but hubby and I decided we're staying team yellow :yellow: He would like a little boy and I would like a little girl so we decided it's better that we don't find out and be surprised when bubba makes his/her grand entrance. As much as we have our preference, it doesn't matter cos we both just want a healthy baby regardless of the sex.
> 
> I hope you all had a lovely weekend and I wish you a wonderful week ahead :hugs:

Congratulations amanda!

We're a bit like you, babyangelic. Only that I want a boy and hubby a girl, so we are staying team yellow! Good luck to you!


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> :pink::pink::pink: IT'S A GIRL :pink::pink::pink:

Many Congratulations :cloud9: :pink: :cloud9:

I read about your experience with your same company, different location & the same thing happened to me with my last baby....The staff make or break a place dont they

I know if I was a sonographer, especially those telling parents the gender, I would be so excited too, what a lovely job to have :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ohh Monday, why must you interrupt my peaceful weekends with your horridness?

xD

Mornin' ladies! (or afternoon for those of you who are... nowhere near me and perhaps already into that time frame lol)


----------



## Laidee

Congrats *Amanda *on your precious little :pink: girl :pink:

Happy Monday ladies! I was feeling my LO moving this weekend. Thought it was gas bubbles, but i didn't have gas so I knew who it was :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

I still haven't felt flutters. :( lol! I'm hoping I do soon; all I feel is itchies - which is weird because I moisturize my tummy at least 2x a day if not more. But I still get funny itchy sensations. xD


----------



## babyclements

Happy Moanday! 
I would of gave an arm and leg to stay in bed today!!! 
How is everyone feeling??? I have been having trapped wind, indegestion and constipation (sorry tmi) all weekend :( Although we went away for a lovely weekend as our wedding anniversary sat. Was lovely even though I was feeling like poo :( 

Jealous of all you having your gender scans!! how exciting!!! We are staying team yellow. Picked up the baby a pair of 0-3month converse runners/sneakers this weekend - sooooooo cute!!! My OH got a pair too so they will be matching :) :) :) they are SOOO tiny!!! My 20 week scan is gonna be Sept 27th but may reschedule due to hubbys work to the thurs before or after. thats only 1 month away girls and we are 1/2 way there!!! :D 
SOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

finally got my scan today yay!!



it all went well and they were pleased with baby's progress etc and kept me at the same date.

they made a bit of a cock up tho and only did half of the measurements they were supposed to so we had to go back in!! oh well, got to see bubs dancing away again!! 

LO was sleeping on its front when fiest scanning but jumped over onto its back after a couple of seconds!! 

just cant wait for my next scan in october now!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Beautiful Gem. I'm so looking forward to my scan tomorrow


----------



## emmadaisy

Ive had my scan today too!! 

Baby was dancing away, giving us a wave, sonographer put me slightly ahead of my dates so Im a week ahead now.

got to be monitored bit more with me having em section but they have said they would like me to try for a vbac this time too which Im happy about xx 

Attached a piccie what do you think, girl or boy? xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00857-20110822-1152.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw great scan pics ladies!!


----------



## tiggertea

lovely scans!


----------



## Tobaira

great pics geo and em!


----------



## Junebugs

Great scan girls!! Looking good!

I had my OB appt. this morning, everything went well and i seem to be right on track with everything. My 20 week scan is booked for Sept. 16th!! I can't wait, it seems like forever away!


----------



## geogem

thanks guys, would love gender guesses guys. x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Great scan pics!!! Babies are totally all looking like babies now, rather than the gummy bears and such from weeks ago! 

We went into the docs today because I had to get my scan "permission" and get my blood paperwork. Since I was there, they had the doc check me so that we don't have to go back in 2 weeks (which is good because we'll be in Florida on vacation then). All was good! HB was 150. They said that the scan place we have booked for next Monday does a GREAT job and with the permission slip there's a 25$ off coupon! Awesome!

I need to spend this week getting ready for our trip. Blah. I hate packing!!


----------



## Junebugs

Emma- I think :pink: right away for some reason

Geog- I am having a harder time with yours but i am thinking :blue:


----------



## amandad192

I'm picking up :blue: vibes from both geogem and emmadaisy's scan pictures.

I'm watching LOADS of stuff on ebay now.

Ladies I'd like your opinions. We've decided on the name Amelia but I'll be calling her Millie/Milly as a nickname. I just don't know if I prefer it written with a Y on IE. How would you spell it??


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> I'm picking up :blue: vibes from both geogem and emmadaisy's scan pictures.
> 
> I'm watching LOADS of stuff on ebay now.
> 
> Ladies I'd like your opinions. We've decided on the name Amelia but I'll be calling her Millie/Milly as a nickname. I just don't know if I prefer it written with a Y on IE. How would you spell it??

LOVE that name! I would say with a Y .. but either way looks good to me!


----------



## Diana5241

amandad192 said:


> Ladies I'd like your opinions. We've decided on the name Amelia but I'll be calling her Millie/Milly as a nickname. I just don't know if I prefer it written with a Y on IE. How would you spell it??

Super cute! :thumbup: I would lean towards "ie".


----------



## Diana5241

Ug - after one of those severe migraines all day yesterday, I am THRILLED to be upright again today. Those headaches and the accompanying nausea are enough to break anyone's spirits. Poor DH, I was a mess of tears by bedtime because the pain was so bad... he's a saint to deal with me! 

I re-counted and my "20 week" scan won't be until 22 weeks! That settles it - independent scan at 18 weeks, it is! :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

I'd lean towards the "ie" option too Amanda. 

Glad you're feeling better Diana!


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies hope your all well?? Im all better now thank god x

well this is a big week for me, im getting married on sunday :D i cant wait xx

well here are the pictures from my second scan, baby is now measuring at an ok size. But what do you think boy or girl? 

I personally think im having a boy again x
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-16 20.37.47.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









2011-08-16 20.38.01.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6









2011-08-16 20.38.25.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Junebugs

*Diana*- I know what you mean about those headaches I have been getting alot of the same thing lately.... I couldn't sleep at all one night because it is so bad and i started to see flashing spots. I checked my BP and everything was fine. I just talked to my OB about it today and they said all i can for it take some Tylenol and us a cold cloth on my head and keep checking my BP to be sure it is not up. They are def. not fun!

*Mumanddad*- YAY for your wedding!!! You will need to post some pics. for us to see!


----------



## geogem

well lots of boy vibes for me, i'm thinking another boy too! not that it matters and i would love either but kinda hoped for a little girl as I know this is my last and have 2 boys already - but hey, its healthy and it doesnt matter in the grand scheme of things - I love my boys and another one would be a blessing, just feel i'm missing out on the pretty dresses and closeness of a mother and daughter relationship. And I am starting to feel a little outnumbered in this house!! lol

I really do believe its another boy - I would even say i would put money on it!!


----------



## Jokerette

Great scan pics ladies!!! I get :blue: vibes from both!!

Amanda, I like the spelling with an "ie" , Millie


----------



## TeQuiero

Today was DS1's first day of school, he was so excited. I didn't mind waking up early, but I have been having terrible headaches, I think that my blood pressure has been getting too low...

Can't wait to go to my checkup on Thursday!!

Congrats on the scans ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ugh. I was doing so well with telling myself, only four more weeks, be patient.

I got a postcard today from a place that does 3-D and 4-D scans starting at 80 bucks. 

:dohh:

Sudden temptation has struck. But I'm resisting, since I paid a LOT of bills this month and really cannot afford that without guilt atm. :(


----------



## tiger

gosh u ladies talk alot when you get chatting ! its so weird being in different time zones, you're all chatting away while im sleeping lol !
its 9am here at the moment! 
anyway, i FINALLY got an email from the 3D place i want a scan with but all it said was ' i will get lucinda to give you a call " :grr: ive been waiting 3 darn weeks and thats all i get ?!?!?!? :grr: she didnt call yesterday so when will she ? they arent a great company at all !!!!! but they are the only 3D place in my area, and they come to you , so bonus ! 
silly question.... :blush: how is everyones boobies going ? i had absolutely no change at all, and then suddenly, ive got sore, tender, heavy and hot boobs ! and they ache so bad :nope: i dont remember this last time.
im really hoping to BF this time, i couldnt with jesse due to his poor latch, not seeing him for hours, no help from anyone and no one told me how to express correctly. so this time im going in to it prepared!!!!
anyone who wants to breastfeed: i suggest buying LOTS of nipple cream, and nipple shields! and the knowledge thats its really hard !! 
also......14 WEEKS FOR ME TODAY !!!!!!!!!! 2ND TRI :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Tobaira

Had my 15 wk appointment today.. the u/s pictures were crap, but we did find out that twin A is a girl. Not sure on twin B, she thinks maybe it's a girl, but it was too hard to really tell, so we'll have to wait another 4 weeks on that one. It's enough to know half for now. My mom was kinda disappointed that they might be both girls (we have 4 nieces on my side and my parents are really hoping for a grandson).

I did get a lecture on my water intake (I guess I'm not drinking enough), so I promised I'd be good and drink more water.. chug chug chug..


----------



## TeQuiero

tiger said:


> gosh u ladies talk alot when you get chatting ! its so weird being in different time zones, you're all chatting away while im sleeping lol !
> its 9am here at the moment!
> anyway, i FINALLY got an email from the 3D place i want a scan with but all it said was ' i will get lucinda to give you a call " :grr: ive been waiting 3 darn weeks and thats all i get ?!?!?!? :grr: she didnt call yesterday so when will she ? they arent a great company at all !!!!! but they are the only 3D place in my area, and they come to you , so bonus !
> silly question.... :blush: how is everyones boobies going ? i had absolutely no change at all, and then suddenly, ive got sore, tender, heavy and hot boobs ! and they ache so bad :nope: i dont remember this last time.
> im really hoping to BF this time, i couldnt with jesse due to his poor latch, not seeing him for hours, no help from anyone and no one told me how to express correctly. so this time im going in to it prepared!!!!
> anyone who wants to breastfeed: i suggest buying LOTS of nipple cream, and nipple shields! and the knowledge thats its really hard !!
> also......14 WEEKS FOR ME TODAY !!!!!!!!!! 2ND TRI :dance: :happydance: :dance:

Lol, I haven;t even looked into 3D ultrasounds, I cannot really afford them at the current moment!! Mine have been extremely sore for the last 3 weeks or so... and they have been so sore they have been bruised.

I had a few problems the first time nursing, but my hospital has lactation consultants to assist with the whole situation. So, KMFX that it will go easier for you this time, and if you need help you always have us to ask for more info or support!! :friends:

And when you posted this it was 7 PM here! it is currently 1010 PM :haha:


----------



## tiger

wow lol midday tuesday here!!!
we are getting the 3D because in australia, there is no such thing as a private scan, they wont give u one unless something is wrong. only the 20 week one, and im just too excited !!!


----------



## kbkb

emmadaisy said:


> Ive had my scan today too!!
> 
> Baby was dancing away, giving us a wave, sonographer put me slightly ahead of my dates so Im a week ahead now.
> 
> got to be monitored bit more with me having em section but they have said they would like me to try for a vbac this time too which Im happy about xx
> 
> Attached a piccie what do you think, girl or boy? xx

I'm getting a girl vibe too....going mainly by the lovely delicate chin.Beautiful!


----------



## kbkb

geogem said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> finally got my scan today yay!!
> 
> View attachment 253864
> 
> 
> it all went well and they were pleased with baby's progress etc and kept me at the same date.
> 
> they made a bit of a cock up tho and only did half of the measurements they were supposed to so we had to go back in!! oh well, got to see bubs dancing away again!!
> 
> LO was sleeping on its front when fiest scanning but jumped over onto its back after a couple of seconds!!
> 
> just cant wait for my next scan in october now!!

Gorgeous scan , feels like another young man on his way !


----------



## amandad192

tiger said:


> gosh u ladies talk alot when you get chatting ! its so weird being in different time zones, you're all chatting away while im sleeping lol !
> its 9am here at the moment!
> anyway, i FINALLY got an email from the 3D place i want a scan with but all it said was ' i will get lucinda to give you a call " :grr: ive been waiting 3 darn weeks and thats all i get ?!?!?!? :grr: she didnt call yesterday so when will she ? they arent a great company at all !!!!! but they are the only 3D place in my area, and they come to you , so bonus !
> silly question.... :blush: how is everyones boobies going ? i had absolutely no change at all, and then suddenly, ive got sore, tender, heavy and hot boobs ! and they ache so bad :nope: i dont remember this last time.
> im really hoping to BF this time, i couldnt with jesse due to his poor latch, not seeing him for hours, no help from anyone and no one told me how to express correctly. so this time im going in to it prepared!!!!
> anyone who wants to breastfeed: i suggest buying LOTS of nipple cream, and nipple shields! and the knowledge thats its really hard !!
> also......14 WEEKS FOR ME TODAY !!!!!!!!!! 2ND TRI :dance: :happydance: :dance:

My boobs have been terrible since about 10 weeks. They've literally doubled in size, my boobs are sore and hot and my nipples are so sensitive it hurts. I have to cuddle the duvet when I sleep to keep my boobs where they should be or they ache even more. They're starting to get a bit better now..but they're still off limits to OH.
I'm hoping to BF. Liam was FF from birth out of choice and it's the only parenting decision I've ever made and regretted. I'm going to try my damn hardest to succeed, but I'll also have Liam to look after and will be studying so if I do give up at least I can say I tried.

:hapydance: welcome to 2nd tri!!:happydance:


----------



## tiger

amandad192 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> gosh u ladies talk alot when you get chatting ! its so weird being in different time zones, you're all chatting away while im sleeping lol !
> its 9am here at the moment!
> anyway, i FINALLY got an email from the 3D place i want a scan with but all it said was ' i will get lucinda to give you a call " :grr: ive been waiting 3 darn weeks and thats all i get ?!?!?!? :grr: she didnt call yesterday so when will she ? they arent a great company at all !!!!! but they are the only 3D place in my area, and they come to you , so bonus !
> silly question.... :blush: how is everyones boobies going ? i had absolutely no change at all, and then suddenly, ive got sore, tender, heavy and hot boobs ! and they ache so bad :nope: i dont remember this last time.
> im really hoping to BF this time, i couldnt with jesse due to his poor latch, not seeing him for hours, no help from anyone and no one told me how to express correctly. so this time im going in to it prepared!!!!
> anyone who wants to breastfeed: i suggest buying LOTS of nipple cream, and nipple shields! and the knowledge thats its really hard !!
> also......14 WEEKS FOR ME TODAY !!!!!!!!!! 2ND TRI :dance: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> My boobs have been terrible since about 10 weeks. They've literally doubled in size, my boobs are sore and hot and my nipples are so sensitive it hurts. I have to cuddle the duvet when I sleep to keep my boobs where they should be or they ache even more. They're starting to get a bit better now..but they're still off limits to OH.
> I'm hoping to BF. Liam was FF from birth out of choice and it's the only parenting decision I've ever made and regretted. I'm going to try my damn hardest to succeed, but I'll also have Liam to look after and will be studying so if I do give up at least I can say I tried.
> 
> :hapydance: welcome to 2nd tri!!:happydance:Click to expand...

im the same. i regret not being able to stick with bf'ing. going to give it my all this time though


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely scans ladies :baby:

emmadaisy: :pink:
Geogem: :blue:

~~~~~

amandad: Millie :winkwink:

~~~~~

mumanddad: Congrats & good luck :wedding:


----------



## kbkb

Tobaira said:


> Had my 15 wk appointment today.. the u/s pictures were crap, but we did find out that twin A is a girl. Not sure on twin B, she thinks maybe it's a girl, but it was too hard to really tell, so we'll have to wait another 4 weeks on that one. It's enough to know half for now. My mom was kinda disappointed that they might be both girls (we have 4 nieces on my side and my parents are really hoping for a grandson).
> 
> I did get a lecture on my water intake (I guess I'm not drinking enough), so I promised I'd be good and drink more water.. chug chug chug..

:) the commonest frat twins are boy girl ones...FX you get your wish:hugs:


----------



## becstar

Great scans girls! I am rubbish at guessing gender, I was convinced my daughter was a boy until they laid her on my tummy and I saw girl bits! But then there hadn't been a girl on husband's side in about 5 generations, so you can understand me thinking boy, right? He already had a son, too. 

This time round I veer from absolute certainty that this one is a boy to being pretty sure it's a girl. A girl I met at antenatal classes last time said she thinks boy based on the one picture she's seen but said obviously it's only one picture, and she could be wrong... All but one people on the in-gender forum said boy but one pointed out a shadow on the scan that could make it look like a girl picture so again I am undecided! We were so set last time on a surprise but this time we are leaning towards asking if they can find out at the 20 week scan and if they can't tell then taking that as fate. We would quite like to start passing on the girl clothes if they are not needed, we have vacuum bags everywhere!!


----------



## becstar

Oh, and breastfeeding... I said to people last time round that I was going to try and if it didn't work out, then ok... But actually it turned out that what I meant was 'I am bloody well going to do this no matter what' because I am a stubborn old cow at heart :blush: Also I had to be induced rather than try the homebirth I wanted and I felt like, I didn't get the birth I want... I am bloody well going to feed her the way I want.

The early days were very hard. I was lucky and she latched beautifully straight after birth, but she was then basically on the boob most of the day and night for at least 3 days. I had had a handful of hours sleep in 72 hours and was shattered. She was on the boob on day 2 from 5pm til at least 3am and would fall asleep on the boob, but when I took her off and put her in her basket she would scream and scream. I kept nodding off holding her, I was terrified of smothering her by falling asleep on her. 

I called the midwives at 3am crying my eyes out. They came the next day and were so great. They showed me how to feed her whilst lying down so I could doze (I stupidly didn't do this for months as I was too scared - I wish I had done it sooner, it would have saved me weeks of tiredness.) They also got me to express a small amount to give her so I could get a few hours sleep, which worked... just as a short term measure. They promised that each day it would get easier. At the time a day felt like forever, but they were right... 

My boobs got sore, my nipples bled... They kept checking her latch but said it was fine. It lasted a few days but got better so fast with lots of Lansinoh cream and being topless! 

After a few weeks my milk started to flow so fast that she would latch poorly to avoid being choked... with help from the breastfeeding group at the hospital and a breastfeeding counsellor who came to the house, we got past it.


It might sound like a lot of hard work, and you know what, it was, at first. But for us it was absolutely right. I didn't have to get out of bed to feed her, just popped her on the boob and drifted back off. I never had to sterilise bottles, wait for the bottle to cool enough, worry if we were stuck somewhere that I didn't have enough milk with us etc. I didn't have to spend a fortune on formula (lordy, that stuff is pricy!) I didn't have to worry about which brand to choose or if/when to change to the next stage. I went back to work at 4.5 months full time and was able to pump and keep feeding her myself, which for me helped because I felt so awful at having to go back that it was important to me to still be the one to do that for her. Also, the baby weight fell off me very quickly!


I've rambled enough. I just wanted to say that it can be very tough (although lots of women have no problems, lucky cows!) but there are few problems that can't be overcome... often the help isn't offered though, you have to really push for it, so be prepared for that. I totally understand how hard it can be to get that support and how at 2am with a screaming baby and a shattered mummy it seems hopeless. The breastfeeding section on here is great for advice and support, and the KellyMom website, Dr Jack Newman's website and videos on there and youtube (especially 'the latch trick' on there) are all really helpful. I got phone advice from La Leche League and NCT lines too. 

Anyway, that is my story, hope it helps someone. :hugs:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Yayyyyy, scan day for me. 2 more hours before I see my little sweetpea again :happydance:

I really want to BF also and hope it goes well...FX'd


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> Yayyyyy, scan day for me. 2 more hours before I see my little sweetpea again :happydance:

Good luck :baby:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Amanda, I too am a big fan of the 'ie' ending.

Lovely scans to those who have posted! BabyAngelic, have a great scan day!

mumanddad, hope your wedding day is lovely, memorable, and a time of joyous celebration.

Kelly, still thinking of you and your loss.

Well, I'm finally 13 weeks today. The past two nights I've woken up with a numb left hand. I was starting to worry about blood flow and then I started reading about pregnancy induced carpal tunnel. Since I'm a software engineer whose whole job is typing/using the mouse I've been trying to avoid RSI for years and years...and now it strikes? DH is great about giving me wrist rubs, but ah! I'm going to call in to the nurse line at my OB to ask about it today. I can't imagine 27 more weeks of waking up every night numb.


----------



## swanxxsong

Today I work a half-day and change, then I leave early to attend a funeral. :(

Tomorrow, I get to book my anomaly scan! :dance: And we'll get to hear the heartbeat again... even though we did last night on our own doppler. :haha:

Mixture of emotions this week, I tell you what!


----------



## KjConard

Hey Ladies, I'm so glad to see you guys are doing well! I can't believe we are already getting close to gender scans! We had a prenatal appt yesterday and heard the heartbeat and booked our gender scan for three weeks! I'm so excited! DH knows 100% its a boy and I'm still not sure what I think it is, but I leaning towards a girl! I can't believe how fast time is going all of a sudden!!! What an exciting time! Before we know it, we will be half way there! : )


----------



## Jokerette

My boobs have been kind of tender again recently too! Expecially when people hug me!

So, many of you know I am doing the blood DNA test to find out the gender. I paid quite a bit extra for the speedy service and overnight shipping of the lab tests and processing so that I could find out by Friday rather than wait an extra whole week. So.... yesterday the lab supplies were supposed to arrive. I was to prick my finger in a sterile environment, fill some circles with blood and return the package to UPS the same day so it would be sent out right away. 

Well... the UPS truck driver did not show up at my door until 7:15pm, which was TOO LATE to bring the package to shipment facility for overnight service. Well, that didn't stop the _pregnant crazy lady _in me. I did the test, drove the closest UPS place hoping that there might be somewhere there. There was! A nice lady opened the door and I started tearing up about lab tests and the driver coming late and how I was pregnant and really wanted it shipped out that night. She took the package from me, called her friend at the warehouse, and got special approval to drive it over herself and get it on the next shipment out! Can you believe it?!!? I even checked the status online and she was successful!

I am planning on stopping over there today with some flowers for her :flower: The great news is... we find out on Friday :blue: or :pink:!!!!


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies! may I join? I am due 2/27/11 :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

timsogirl said:


> hi ladies! may I join? I am due 2/27/11 :flower:

Welcome!!!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> My boobs have been kind of tender again recently too! Expecially when people hug me!
> 
> So, many of you know I am doing the blood DNA test to find out the gender. I paid quite a bit extra for the speedy service and overnight shipping of the lab tests and processing so that I could find out by Friday rather than wait an extra whole week. So.... yesterday the lab supplies were supposed to arrive. I was to prick my finger in a sterile environment, fill some circles with blood and return the package to UPS the same day so it would be sent out right away.
> 
> Well... the UPS truck driver did not show up at my door until 7:15pm, which was TOO LATE to bring the package to shipment facility for overnight service. Well, that didn't stop the _pregnant crazy lady _in me. I did the test, drove the closest UPS place hoping that there might be somewhere there. There was! A nice lady opened the door and I started tearing up about lab tests and the driver coming late and how I was pregnant and really wanted it shipped out that night. She took the package from me, called her friend at the warehouse, and got special approval to drive it over herself and get it on the next shipment out! Can you believe it?!!? I even checked the status online and she was successful!
> 
> I am planning on stopping over there today with some flowers for her :flower: The great news is... we find out on Friday :blue: or :pink:!!!!

HAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA... i am at work right now and i am really laughing out loud!!! I can't believe how determand you were to get that out!! (although it sounds like something i might do!) THAT IS SO FUNNY!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette said:


> My boobs have been kind of tender again recently too! Expecially when people hug me!
> 
> So, many of you know I am doing the blood DNA test to find out the gender. I paid quite a bit extra for the speedy service and overnight shipping of the lab tests and processing so that I could find out by Friday rather than wait an extra whole week. So.... yesterday the lab supplies were supposed to arrive. I was to prick my finger in a sterile environment, fill some circles with blood and return the package to UPS the same day so it would be sent out right away.
> 
> Well... the UPS truck driver did not show up at my door until 7:15pm, which was TOO LATE to bring the package to shipment facility for overnight service. Well, that didn't stop the _pregnant crazy lady _in me. I did the test, drove the closest UPS place hoping that there might be somewhere there. There was! A nice lady opened the door and I started tearing up about lab tests and the driver coming late and how I was pregnant and really wanted it shipped out that night. She took the package from me, called her friend at the warehouse, and got special approval to drive it over herself and get it on the next shipment out! Can you believe it?!!? I even checked the status online and she was successful!
> 
> I am planning on stopping over there today with some flowers for her :flower: The great news is... we find out on Friday :blue: or :pink:!!!!

I'm ROFL over here, because that is hilarious. You surely showed them, pregnant women mean business!

My eyes are also the size of saucers now because as I finally slowed down the laughter for a moment, I felt a gentle fluttering below my belly button and off to the right a wee bit... could I finally be feeling my first butterfly kicks?!?!?!?!?

:dance:


----------



## becstar

Welcome timso girl!

Jokerette - you crazy woman! Ha ha.

Swansong, I really hope so! It's so exciting.

I am feeling very symptom free (other than my slightly swollen, very very sore boobs and nipples) and my bump goes up and down a lot depending what I've eaten. I can hold it almost all the way in for most of the day! It's weird, I really do keep forgetting I'm pregnant and then thinking 'oops, shouldn't have eaten that' etc.

BUT as I type the baby has started a little kickathon, lots of kicks in a row! I think I'm still expecting the huge kicks and movements and arm sweeps of third tri that I remember from La.


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> I'm ROFL over here, because that is hilarious. You surely showed them, pregnant women mean business!
> 
> My eyes are also the size of saucers now because as I finally slowed down the laughter for a moment, I felt a gentle fluttering below my belly button and off to the right a wee bit... could I finally be feeling my first butterfly kicks?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :dance:

Glad you girls appreciate it! i knew you'd get a kick out of it! :)

*Swanxxsong*... oohhh so exciting! I'd bet you're feeling the baby! You're right at the timing when a lot of women do! Baby likes feeling you laugh :)


----------



## tiggertea

Go joker! :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, it definitely was baby because it's continued on and off now. Guess the baby really knew mommy needed to smile since she has to go to a funeral later! haha. 

I'm a total nerd and clearly a first-timer, but does this fluttering sensation almost...tickle...anyone else? I'm super-ticklish, but it kind of reminds me of being tickled on the inside. Or... what I'd imagine it'd feel like to be tickled from the inside; I've never been before. :haha:

Sorry, I'm giddily rambling. This was just what I needed today. :)


----------



## BabyAngelic

Aw Swan, I'm so happy for you. That has to be the best feeling in the world. 

We saw our little sweetie pie and it's amazing how much he/she has grown. The doc is very happy with baby's progress. He could see the baby's sex but we didn't want to find out :)

I would love to attach a pic but don't know how to using an iPhone.


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> My boobs have been kind of tender again recently too! Expecially when people hug me!
> 
> So, many of you know I am doing the blood DNA test to find out the gender. I paid quite a bit extra for the speedy service and overnight shipping of the lab tests and processing so that I could find out by Friday rather than wait an extra whole week. So.... yesterday the lab supplies were supposed to arrive. I was to prick my finger in a sterile environment, fill some circles with blood and return the package to UPS the same day so it would be sent out right away.
> 
> Well... the UPS truck driver did not show up at my door until 7:15pm, which was TOO LATE to bring the package to shipment facility for overnight service. Well, that didn't stop the _pregnant crazy lady _in me. I did the test, drove the closest UPS place hoping that there might be somewhere there. There was! A nice lady opened the door and I started tearing up about lab tests and the driver coming late and how I was pregnant and really wanted it shipped out that night. She took the package from me, called her friend at the warehouse, and got special approval to drive it over herself and get it on the next shipment out! Can you believe it?!!? I even checked the status online and she was successful!
> 
> I am planning on stopping over there today with some flowers for her :flower: The great news is... we find out on Friday :blue: or :pink:!!!!
> 
> I'm ROFL over here, because that is hilarious. You surely showed them, pregnant women mean business!
> 
> My eyes are also the size of saucers now because as I finally slowed down the laughter for a moment, I felt a gentle fluttering below my belly button and off to the right a wee bit... could I finally be feeling my first butterfly kicks?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :dance:Click to expand...

YAY FOR MOVEMENT!!! I started to feel some right around the middle-end of 15 weeks so it's the same as you. It's getting stronger and stronger every day now! It's so nice to feel it!!


----------



## Junebugs

BabyAngelic said:


> Aw Swan, I'm so happy for you. That has to be the best feeling in the world.
> 
> We saw our little sweetie pie and it's amazing how much he/she has grown. The doc is very happy with baby's progress. He could see the baby's sex but we didn't want to find out :)
> 
> I would love to attach a pic but don't know how to using an iPhone.

That's so awesome!! OMG.. how do you do it, i would be going crazy that whole time trying not to look at the screen if i didn't want to know the sex! I am sure i would have to problem of saying i didn't want to know and still looking at the screen to see if i couldd tell or not ... lol


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Just jumping randomly to see how you are all doing?!? My oh my do I miss you all! Anyway, I needed some pick me ups, so I dropped in to see those scans and pics, as we would have been 15wks today. We are in the TWW, but things don't look so lovely sooo, I have gotten a pick me up from this group that I knew only you all could provide.

AWESOME scan pics!!! :happydance: They are all just so wonderful. The twins on here, the boy/girl guessing. I know to some it would hurt, and at times it does as I miss my barely there bump, but surprisingly, seeing you all, gives me more determination. I will be back soon to see more!!! Keep up the good work ladies!!! :hugs:

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
I am 14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## Jokerette

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just jumping randomly to see how you are all doing?!? My oh my do I miss you all! Anyway, I needed some pick me ups, so I dropped in to see those scans and pics, as we would have been 15wks today. We are in the TWW, but things don't look so lovely sooo, I have gotten a pick me up from this group that I knew only you all could provide.
> 
> AWESOME scan pics!!! :happydance: They are all just so wonderful. The twins on here, the boy/girl guessing. I know to some it would hurt, and at times it does as I miss my barely there bump, but surprisingly, seeing you all, gives me more determination. I will be back soon to see more!!! Keep up the good work ladies!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1:
> I am 14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows.
> 
> I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...
> 
> Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...

Hi MrsMM24- So good to hear from you!! :) Youre in my thoughts! I know you will be back with us soon!!!!! :) :dust: :dust:


----------



## Junebugs

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just jumping randomly to see how you are all doing?!? My oh my do I miss you all! Anyway, I needed some pick me ups, so I dropped in to see those scans and pics, as we would have been 15wks today. We are in the TWW, but things don't look so lovely sooo, I have gotten a pick me up from this group that I knew only you all could provide.
> 
> AWESOME scan pics!!! :happydance: They are all just so wonderful. The twins on here, the boy/girl guessing. I know to some it would hurt, and at times it does as I miss my barely there bump, but surprisingly, seeing you all, gives me more determination. I will be back soon to see more!!! Keep up the good work ladies!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1:
> I am 14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows.
> 
> I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...
> 
> Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...

Hey Sweetheart!!! I am so happy to see you are doing well! You are such a strong woman to come back here to check up on all of us (i know i would have a hard time doing that). You are so great and have such a kind heart and i am so sure you will get your :bfp: very soon!!! 

When i had my M/C back in febuary it took forever to get my first AF. Then i got a :bfn: on my first cycle (which was also VERY LONG! CD35 days!!!). But on the next cycle it was only 28 days and i got a :bfp: off it and here i am today!!! Keep up with the good spirits and good things will come, i believe that if you remain positive you will get positive results!!
BIG HUGS!! :hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

such an awesome story jokerette!!!! loved it!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Junebugs said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> Aw Swan, I'm so happy for you. That has to be the best feeling in the world.
> 
> We saw our little sweetie pie and it's amazing how much he/she has grown. The doc is very happy with baby's progress. He could see the baby's sex but we didn't want to find out :)
> 
> I would love to attach a pic but don't know how to using an iPhone.
> 
> That's so awesome!! OMG.. how do you do it, i would be going crazy that whole time trying not to look at the screen if i didn't want to know the sex! I am sure i would have to problem of saying i didn't want to know and still looking at the screen to see if i couldd tell or not ... lolClick to expand...

Lol June we have the entire scan in DVD and we've watched it so many times since we got back from the doc and we have no idea how to tell the sex haha. It could be right in front of me but I had no clue lol. Baby did yawn during the scan and it was so cute


----------



## Jokerette

Apparently we just had an Earthquake here on the East coast the US... but i didnt feel a thing! All my local friends are all over FB about it! Any other ladies feel it? I have never felt one before because they are not at all common here


----------



## Tobaira

I'm out in Colorado but my brother-in-law and his family live about 45 miles north of where it was centered.. My niece posted on facebook the following:
"Quake! It was a 5.8!Man. My chickens were scared to death. That was my first. Felt it for a minute or two. All my Breyer horses fell off the shelves. Luckily nothing was broken. But now I have a giant mess to clean up. Thanks, Earthquake! Extra work for me! Why couldn&#8217;t it have happened in someone elses&#8217; room.. Grrr&#8221;

ahh, how a 12 year old views things lol


----------



## Junebugs

I FELT IT IN CANADA!! I thought i was going crazy when the building started to move!!!


----------



## becstar

Good luck MrsMM!


----------



## MrsMM24

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## saphire76

geogem said:


> thanks guys, would love gender guesses guys. x


My guess is boy.


----------



## KellyC75

EngineerGirl said:


> Kelly, still thinking of you and your loss.

*Thankyou so much, that means alot to me* :hugs: I have had a low day today & had a good cry tonight :cry: 

Nothing in my life is the same anymore, even 'nice' things have a cloud over them ~ I know I need to grieve, but I also know that my Dad would want me to 'pick myself up & get on with my life'.....Its just so hard :cry:



Jokerette said:


> My boobs have been kind of tender again recently too! Expecially when people hug me!
> 
> So, many of you know I am doing the blood DNA test to find out the gender. I paid quite a bit extra for the speedy service and overnight shipping of the lab tests and processing so that I could find out by Friday rather than wait an extra whole week. So.... yesterday the lab supplies were supposed to arrive. I was to prick my finger in a sterile environment, fill some circles with blood and return the package to UPS the same day so it would be sent out right away.
> 
> Well... the UPS truck driver did not show up at my door until 7:15pm, which was TOO LATE to bring the package to shipment facility for overnight service. Well, that didn't stop the _pregnant crazy lady _in me. I did the test, drove the closest UPS place hoping that there might be somewhere there. There was! A nice lady opened the door and I started tearing up about lab tests and the driver coming late and how I was pregnant and really wanted it shipped out that night. She took the package from me, called her friend at the warehouse, and got special approval to drive it over herself and get it on the next shipment out! Can you believe it?!!? I even checked the status online and she was successful!
> 
> I am planning on stopping over there today with some flowers for her :flower: The great news is... we find out on Friday :blue: or :pink:!!!!

Thats dedication :thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

Ok I read back a few pages but not all because I got to some Breast feeding posts and I have a random question. I BF'd my DS for 5 months till going back to work made my milk dry up slowly. Anyway.......my breasts were terrible after being pregnant I was always little I mean little but they were cute and perky lol. Well they shrunk if you could only imagine and were also flat as a pancake gross. So I got implants and now I want to BF'd again!!!!! Anyone have this and succeeded Know anyone? they are over the muscle if that helps w the info. I want to know if it's harder the same or any tricks?
Thanks in advance!
Amanda- on the girl!
Jokerette- Your so funny, can't wait to see what the results are and if they are true when you get the scan. I keep meaning to e-mail you :):flower:


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> BUT as I type the baby has started a little kickathon, lots of kicks in a row! I think I'm still expecting the huge kicks and movements and arm sweeps of third tri that I remember from La.


:cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

I have my dating scan tommorow ~ Looking forward to finally having a due date :thumbup::baby: It will be lovely to see the LO again, something lovely in this terrible, terrible year


----------



## Natasha2605

Great scan pics ladies, i love looking at them :)

Amanda, I like Millie with the IE too 

All the boobie talks makes me realise I've never had tender boobies with either of my pregnancies, not at all. And I've got 32Ds so they're not exactly tiny haha. They only hurt when Summer bites them!

Hope your scan goes brilliant tomorrow Kelly :)

Mrs MM, nice to see your still about :hugs: FX for your bfp soon 

This is me at 14 and 6 days :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/beanie4.jpg

In comparison, this was me at 32 weeks with Summer :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/DSCF0386.jpg

I'm gonna be the size of a WHALE by the time I'm done I really am!


***

Has anyone else been fainting ?:( Three times now in about a month I've come so so close. Yesterday morning I was shopping with my mum and Summer and I felt great. We left her buggy at the beginning of the shop so she was toddling round being her usual mischeivous self pulling our baskets along. I began feeling really hot, then really sweaty then increasingly clasutraphobic. I told my mum I had to go sit outside but by the time I got to the door I could literally see nothing and slumped just outside on the ramp. It took a good three or four minutes before I could see or hear anything. When it passes I feel okay ish. But it scares me. Imagine I'd been shopping with Summer on my own, she'd have been so scared. Or what if we'd been walking to the shops and I'd fainted, what if she ran onto a road :( It scares me, it really does :(


----------



## BeachComber

Hi ladies! I am so sorry I've been away but have been working soooo much lately and by the time I am done for the night, I am just pooped, ha!:haha:

I had a doc appt yesterday and everything looked good. We got to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time on the dopplar. It was sooo cute and was 148. 
I also found out that I will be having not one but two U/S's coming up. The first is the gender U/S on the 19th of Sept. I am so excited and it's less than a month away!!!!! :happydance: Can't wait to know whether we are having pink or blue!

Then I am having another U/S at the hospital, I guess this one is a high risk one because of my age? I am 35. I just wonder what they will be looking for at the second one? 

How has everyone been feeling? I hope you all are doing well, and I will check back in again soon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Natasha, your bump looks cute! i have bump envy! i bet it will start to slow down and you'll end up being the same size as you were with Summer. You just have a jump start! :)

BeachComber, , glad your appt went well!! Very exciting about the 2 scans!! 

KellyC , enjoy your scan tomorrow :) Your dad would want you to enjoy every moment and he will be with you tomorrow. I bet he's like your LO's guardian angel <3


----------



## Diana5241

Wow, you ladies have been busy chatting!! Let's see here:
Mrs MM - GREAT to hear from you! FX that you're BFP is just running late! :hugs:

As for BF, I really want to try but am a bit nervous as I have "slightly inverted" nipples according to my doctor. I've read on BnB and other sites that it's still possible for most women to BF with inverted nipples, it's just harder AND more painful. ... Ummm, after hearing the war stories of women with REGULAR nipples, the "harder and more painful" really worries me! :(

Natasha- I became really faint like you described in church a few weeks ago! Started sweating and things got quite dark... it was scary! Luckily I was able to sit for a few min and it passed, but it was not fun at all.

So last night was my first night of insomnia! I had a dull pressure on my chest when I laid on either side which eventually freaked me out enough to start internet researching and then I was WIIIIDE awake... at 2 am. :( Needless to say, I didn't get an answer for my chest pressure (at least no positive answers) and was up till well after 4am convinced something was wrong. I finally fell asleep for 2 more hours and feel better this morning, but will definitely keep an eye on it. Anyone else been feeling a pressure when lying on your side?? :shrug: It actually eased up when I was on my back.... weird...


----------



## Laidee

Jokerette, I felt the earthquake too. I'm about 10 miles outside of DC. I heard it was felt in NY and Ohio too...wild. Between these amevening thunderstorms and now the earthquake, proving to be a crazy month.


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsM! :hugs: Glad you are safe after the quake! And I'm sorry you're feeling down; I am keeping my fingers crossed for you love. Your time will come soon, I just feel it. xoxoxox Miss you so much, and I'm glad you do come in for visits! :) 

I did feel the quake too; not too bad here in PA but if left me feeling light-headed and shaky. Not a fun excursion. haha. But no damage, thankfully. I'm at home now, tired and resting with my feet up, wishing baby would kick again! :haha:


----------



## redpop

Had my 16 week ultrasound today and it's a boy! I'm so excited and I can't believe it. Yay team :blue:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

redpop said:


> Had my 16 week ultrasound today and it's a boy! I'm so excited and I can't believe it. Yay team :blue:

Congrats!!! Did you do anything to make him move around more or was it easy for them to figure it out?? Mine is Monday and I don't want to take any chances!! Lol


----------



## TeQuiero

MrsMM It was so great to hear from you!! I am keeping all of my fingers and toes crossed for you to get a VERY sticky BFP soon!! My heart goes out to you so much, you are so sweet and I know that you and DW will be blessed soon!! :hugs: And I am very glad that you are safe after the earthquake!


Jokerette- Your story about the test made me cry a little.... that lady was so sweet to do that for you!! And I felt the earthquake a little in Myrtle Beach.... I was sitting in the van waiting on my friend to get out of a copy store and the van was shaking like someone was pushing against it!! I was like there is no one near it, what is going on!! Then we went to the bank about 10 minutes later and she told me that the ladies in the bank were talking about it... so then I said, "That is why the van was shaking". She was lost on that thought because she wasnt in the van when it was shaking!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on your boy, almost-twin! :) :hugs: 

Doctor's appointment tomorrow! :dance: :happydance: So tomorrow afternoon I should know when my anomaly scan is! :D :D :D


----------



## Junebugs

redpop said:


> had my 16 week ultrasound today and it's a boy! I'm so excited and i can't believe it. Yay team :blue:

yay for team blue!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Glad to hear everyone is safe from the earthquake ~ :hugs:



Natasha2605 said:


> them :)
> 
> Has anyone else been fainting ?:( Three times now in about a month I've come so so close. Yesterday morning I was shopping with my mum and Summer and I felt great. We left her buggy at the beginning of the shop so she was toddling round being her usual mischeivous self pulling our baskets along. I began feeling really hot, then really sweaty then increasingly clasutraphobic. I told my mum I had to go sit outside but by the time I got to the door I could literally see nothing and slumped just outside on the ramp. It took a good three or four minutes before I could see or hear anything. When it passes I feel okay ish. But it scares me. Imagine I'd been shopping with Summer on my own, she'd have been so scared. Or what if we'd been walking to the shops and I'd fainted, what if she ran onto a road :( It scares me, it really does :(

Yes, I get this quite often, although thankfully never actually fainted, I have to hold onto something & wait for it to pass ~ Not nice at all :nope:



Jokerette said:


> KellyC , enjoy your scan tomorrow :) Your dad would want you to enjoy every moment and he will be with you tomorrow. I bet he's like your LO's guardian angel <3

Thankyou *so so *much :cry: What a lovely thing to say :hugs:



redpop said:


> Had my 16 week ultrasound today and it's a boy! I'm so excited and I can't believe it. Yay team :blue:

Many Congrats :blue: :baby: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## becstar

I'm not sure about bfing after a boob job or with inverted nipples... The Kellymom website is awesom youth and I'll bet it has stuff on there, have a search.

Most doctors say that breastfeeding doesn't ruin boobs, pregnancy does/can. Hormone changes and poorly supporting bras/no bras at night do more Danae than breastfeeding. Lots of women who have had babies but didn't breastfeed had problems with shrunken or droopy boobs! 

Good luck!


----------



## becstar

I'm not sure about bfing after a boob job or with inverted nipples... The Kellymom website is awesom youth and I'll bet it has stuff on there, have a search.

Most doctors say that breastfeeding doesn't ruin boobs, pregnancy does/can. Hormone changes and poorly supporting bras/no bras at night do more damage than breastfeeding. Lots of women who have had babies but didn't breastfeed had problems with shrunken or droopy boobs! 

Good luck!


----------



## RJ2

:happydance:I'm all excited. Just felt the baby kick from the outside. It was only gentle but it was great as Dad got to feel it before his 3 month deployment which starts in a week and a half. I also have my gender scan on Monday.:happydance:


----------



## emmadaisy

Thanks for the guesses guys, alot of people are saying girl but I think they are just saying that with me having charlie x


----------



## LunaBean

Everyone seems to be getting gender scans at 16 weeks, my next scan isnt til 21 weeks! Im tempted to go private!


----------



## becstar

God I feel really lardy... I can't feel anything from the outside! I think husband felt something from the outside at 19+1 last time round so fingers crossed.


----------



## rj84

my gender scan is on the 10th october when I'll be 20 weeks  
Oh my date has now been changed to EDD 24th February!

Oh BTW - when did you feel baby move - I'm nearly 14 weeks and not felt a thing yet!


----------



## TeQuiero

On the BF after implants, they are supposed to go under all of the connective tissue that the breast needs to successfully make milk. And depending on how long ago the implants were done your body should have already healed itself most of the way. We were just talking about this in a WIC class a week or so ago, there was an expecting mother who had asked the same question. Hope this helps!


----------



## becstar

Oh, and I'm not having a gender scan, Luna. My next scan is September 9th.


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha, I&#8217;m with you Luna &#8211; I have to wait until 20 to get mine. =( I was so tempted to go private but I&#8217;m forcing myself to be patient. It&#8217;ll just be an over-anticipated event by that point&#8230; :haha: 

RJ, I felt my first movements yesterday, 16 on the dot. Light flutters on the inside, not remotely anything strong enough to feel from the outside yet. :) So I&#8217;m sure yours is coming soon! A few people said (to me) they think it&#8217;s so early for a first-timer to feel theirs at 16 weeks, but I know for a fact that it was not gas. :shrugs: So whatever! I don&#8217;t have any complaints. ;)

My friend did BF with implants, and didn&#8217;t have any issues. Her doctor said he wasn&#8217;t sure if it would work, just because BF is luck of the draw, so to speak, for most/all women, lol, but she didn&#8217;t have problems. HTH!

I have my appointment in just under two hours&#8230; bloodwork and routine stuff&#8230; and then I can call to book my anomaly! :dance: I&#8217;m way over-eager, can you tell?

:hugs: to you all, happy Wednesday!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

LunaBean said:


> Everyone seems to be getting gender scans at 16 weeks, my next scan isnt til 21 weeks! Im tempted to go private!

That's what I'm doing! If I got my scan through my doc it wouldn't be until 20-24 weeks. I'm not that patient. So we are having ours on Monday through a private place!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

rj84 said:


> my gender scan is on the 10th october when I'll be 20 weeks
> Oh my date has now been changed to EDD 24th February!
> 
> Oh BTW - when did you feel baby move - I'm nearly 14 weeks and not felt a thing yet!

This is my first baby and I haven't felt anything yet. I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow. I saw my doc on Monday and he and the nurse both asked if I've felt anything yet. I said no and they said that's totally normal and that I'll "probably" start feeling movement in the next week or two. I think with second pregnancies (and beyond) you sometimes feel it sooner.


----------



## Junebugs

I feel like my scan is forever away! Mine is in 3 weeks at and i will be around 20 weeks. I am thinking i just want to go out and get a private one done, it's driving me crazy to know what s/he is !!!


----------



## redpop

JohnsPrincess, I didn't do anything special. I thought it would be harder for them to tell because baby was less cooperative at the 12 week scan but he behaved beautifully. I always eat breakfast and I did yesterday. It's a good thing because the tech said that makes the baby move around more and its easier to tell. Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans. Can't wait to hear your results. Just curious but are all of you planning on sharing your baby's sex with other people? We told our parents and my brother but my mom wants us to keep it a secret from other friends and family so that it can be our little private secret. Wondering how all of you feel.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

redpop said:


> JohnsPrincess, I didn't do anything special. I thought it would be harder for them to tell because baby was less cooperative at the 12 week scan but he behaved beautifully. I always eat breakfast and I did yesterday. It's a good thing because the tech said that makes the baby move around more and its easier to tell. Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans. Can't wait to hear your results. Just curious but are all of you planning on sharing your baby's sex with other people? We told our parents and my brother but my mom wants us to keep it a secret from other friends and family so that it can be our little private secret. Wondering how all of you feel.

Good to know, thank you! I will def have a good breakfast!! 

Yes, we're going to tell everyone. I think it would be pretty obvious once people saw our registry as I know I'll be putting either girl or boy stuff on their once I know! Lol. But yeah, we're telling! Since we're getting our scan on DVD and then will be home on vacation a couple days later, I am going to try to not tell my mom until then and let her watch the video to figure it out, lol!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Booked my scan! September 19th! :D I'm so excited. I don't want to wait that long, but I'm finding that it's not really that bad. I'm eager, sure, but I'd rather save the money in case, God forbid, something goes wrong - with anything! haha. If only I had turned 16 weeks a month ago, then I'd be singing a whooooole other tune. xDDD I never realized how awful it is having my car insurances for both cars, house insurance, mortgage payment and huge doctors bills all due the same 2-week timeframe. Bad timing on my behalf!

:dance: Only 26 more days! :D :D :D

As for telling, we are telling everyone. I want to tell the world and scream it from the rooftops! haha. Okay, maybe not. But yes, we are telling everyone. Like mentioned above, for one, the registry. Plus, we're not good at keeping secrets like _that_ and I'm awful at lying. If someone says, "Is it a girl?!" or "Is it a boy?!" and they're right, there's no way I'd be able to lie. haha. Too many people know that we're finding out, so they've asked so they can make things 'appropriate' for one or the other. :shrug: So we said sure, once we have the chance to call our parents and my sister and tell them outright, then we'll tell everyone else. :D

I'll be eating breakfast and people suggested ice cream or some kind of higher-sugar food/drink before going for the scan, because the baby won't be able to keep too still, so they should be able to see between the legs. So I may try that. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Hm, the shrugging smilie looks a lot more dismal than I felt when I was imagining a shrug. :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Booked my scan! September 19th! :D I'm so excited. I don't want to wait that long, but I'm finding that it's not really that bad. I'm eager, sure, but I'd rather save the money in case, God forbid, something goes wrong - with anything! haha. If only I had turned 16 weeks a month ago, then I'd be singing a whooooole other tune. xDDD I never realized how awful it is having my car insurances for both cars, house insurance, mortgage payment and huge doctors bills all due the same 2-week timeframe. Bad timing on my behalf!
> 
> :dance: Only 26 more days! :D :D :D
> 
> As for telling, we are telling everyone. I want to tell the world and scream it from the rooftops! haha. Okay, maybe not. But yes, we are telling everyone. Like mentioned above, for one, the registry. Plus, we're not good at keeping secrets like _that_ and I'm awful at lying. If someone says, "Is it a girl?!" or "Is it a boy?!" and they're right, there's no way I'd be able to lie. haha. Too many people know that we're finding out, so they've asked so they can make things 'appropriate' for one or the other. :shrug: So we said sure, once we have the chance to call our parents and my sister and tell them outright, then we'll tell everyone else. :D
> 
> I'll be eating breakfast and people suggested ice cream or some kind of higher-sugar food/drink before going for the scan, because the baby won't be able to keep too still, so they should be able to see between the legs. So I may try that. :)

I suck at lying too! Lol Yeah, I crochet and do a whole bunch of other crafts to that would be a give away too, when I was making something obviously girl or boyish! 

One of my friends said a milkshake! It's cold and sugary!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo a milkshake sounds so yummy right about now! :D I may need to remember that. I hope somewhere is selling them at 9am! :haha:


----------



## monkeydo

Hi guys, it's so nice to read everyone's posts, took me an hour to catch up since last time! 

Had my midwife check yesterday and heard baby's heartbeat, it's at 168bpm, it was amazing.

Please can you change my due date to 8th Feb, that's what the hospital are using as my due date based on the scan.

Is anyone else dealing with a stressful job? I'm finding my job really stressful at the moment and findng it hard to put in techniques to stay relaxed. I used to thrive off the stress of it, but it's just making me really emotionally drained at the moment. My clients are so needy and I'm quickly running out of patience, even though it's not their fault and they're going through horrible issues of their own (children removed by social services). Any advice anyone?!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Ooo a milkshake sounds so yummy right about now! :D I may need to remember that. I hope somewhere is selling them at 9am! :haha:

You'll find one! Even McDonalds sells milkshakes!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

monkeydo said:


> Hi guys, it's so nice to read everyone's posts, took me an hour to catch up since last time!
> 
> Had my midwife check yesterday and heard baby's heartbeat, it's at 168bpm, it was amazing.
> 
> Please can you change my due date to 8th Feb, that's what the hospital are using as my due date based on the scan.
> 
> Is anyone else dealing with a stressful job? I'm finding my job really stressful at the moment and findng it hard to put in techniques to stay relaxed. I used to thrive off the stress of it, but it's just making me really emotionally drained at the moment. My clients are so needy and I'm quickly running out of patience, even though it's not their fault and they're going through horrible issues of their own (children removed by social services). Any advice anyone?!

I wish I had some advice for you! I'm a stay at home wife now, but my military job (I'm still a reservist) is incredibly stressful to me. It upsets me even when not pregnant so working there while pregnant, which I'll have to do for about a month, is not going to be fun!!! *Hugs*


----------



## becstar

I felt movements at 16 weeks last time. Strong definite kicks, three in a row.


----------



## becstar

Just read to the end... I am on holiday right now as I'm a teacher but I was finding it very hard at the end of term. I had no patience! 

A can of coke always got La moving last time round. Am going to try that for the 20 week scan. We are thinking we will ask if they can see the gender this time. If they can't we won't try again to find out, and if we do we are going to keep it a secret from everyone. Not even telling our parents.


----------



## Diana5241

redpop said:


> Just curious but are all of you planning on sharing your baby's sex with other people? We told our parents and my brother but my mom wants us to keep it a secret from other friends and family so that it can be our little private secret. Wondering how all of you feel.

We're telling people the sex, but not the name. That way we still have a surprise at the end... and we're still debating between 2 or 3 names for both sexes! 

And thanks for the milkshake suggestion before the scan! Will definitely be doing that! :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Yay baby is moving i can feel kicks :D they are sore though.

Im thinking i have a kickboxer in there!!


----------



## Diana5241

monkeydo said:


> Is anyone else dealing with a stressful job? I'm finding my job really stressful at the moment and findng it hard to put in techniques to stay relaxed. I used to thrive off the stress of it, but it's just making me really emotionally drained at the moment. My clients are so needy and I'm quickly running out of patience, even though it's not their fault and they're going through horrible issues of their own (children removed by social services). Any advice anyone?!

I don't normally, but this time of year is rather stressful. Plus, my boss' father is in the last stages of life so she's been doing a lot of 1/2 days to take care of him and I'm helping out with her job, too. DH keeps saying I should take a day off to get away from the stress, but there's just NO WAY right now. I don't have much advice, but just know that I feel for you! :hugs:


----------



## gemini xo

I'm due Feb 29th. Nice to join you all! :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

gemini xo said:


> I'm due Feb 29th. Nice to join you all! :flower:

Welcome! Love the due date!


----------



## geogem

gemini xo said:


> I'm due Feb 29th. Nice to join you all! :flower:

me too hun, welcome. x


----------



## KellyC75

Scan went well :thumbup: Great news

They have set my due date to 1st March ~ However, I am having a csection (normally a week before) So i'll defo be having a February baby :winkwink:


----------



## geogem

i'm a peach!! lol

my gender scan is still 7 weeks away, dont know how i'll cope!! but hey - go on my summer hols next week!! sun, sea, sand - bliss!!


----------



## Diana5241

Welcome, Gemini!

Just booked my private gender scan! 10 DAYS till I get to see my precious little one again!! :headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## mumanddad

I dont get to find out thd gender till october it seems ages way x


----------



## redpop

mumanddad said:


> I dont get to find out thd gender till october it seems ages way x

That's tough. I didn't realize how lucky I am that my doctor always orders 16 week scans. I will also be having a 20 week scan. Maybe NYC doctors have more scans than other places. Glad to be in NYC. 

For those of you who haven't found out yet, do you have an inkling either way what it is? My intuition, the Chinese Gender Predictor, and my parents' guesses were wrong. Everyone, including me was thinking girl since I'm such a girly girl but I'm thrilled to be having a boy. Hopefully I'll get my little princess with my next pregnancy. Either way, it's great to be expecting a little baby--boy or girl!


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome Gemini!!

Kelly I am glad that your scan went well! :hugs:

I think that being a SAHM is more stressful than my job was when I was pregnant with DS2! I am exhausted lately, with DS1 starting school and being busy with that and all of my errands!


----------



## swanxxsong

I have a notion I'm having a girl, but I'm not sure if it's MY intuition, or if it's because everyone said girl based on my sonogram pictures, and just in general people think I'm carrying like I'd carry a girl. :haha: so I personally can't tell if I'm feeling it or if I'm being swayed by opinion!


----------



## kbkb

Wow- there is a lot of you finding out baby's sex...Hard to keep the resolve and stay yellow, but going to stick at it for now!


----------



## becstar

Welcome gemini!

Kelly, that's great. I bet it was lovely to see your LO again at last. x

My resolve is weakening... I just earned £70 from doing some psychometric tests online and am getting more and more tempted to go for an extra scan. I only have 2 weeks til my 20 week scan, I must not waste money!!!

Exciting news, I was feeling some stronger kicks last night and I got husband to put his hand on my tummy... he felt some too!!! It was just fantastic. He didn't seem as excited as he did when he felt Ilana kick for the first time, I will never forget the face he pulled then. I think that having a toddler, very different circumstances this time and him struggling to connect to this little one is making a difference. That is part of the reason we are thinking of trying to find out the gender this time, so that he can hopefully bond a bit more, because he is struggling a bit. Last time we didn't even consider it.


----------



## becstar

Ooh, I just noticed that I've moved to the 5th box of my ticker!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Welcome Gemini :flower:

Kelly, I'm so glad that your scan went well. I bet this was the happy bit you needed :hugs:

The first time I felt my baby move was when I was having some Strawberry Milkshake from MacDonalds. I now feel the baby move everytime I eat :haha: I guess my baby loves food already lol.

Here's a pic from my scan on Tuesday. We are staying :yellow: but I have a feeling this is a little boy. Any guesses? I know it's going to be difficult as this is a head shot :haha:
 



Attached Files:







16w5d pic.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 7


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome new members!

Great scan pic Angelic! :D

Yay Kelly for getting to see LO. :) How wonderful!

One day closer to September... one day closer to my anatomy scan. :dance: Huzzah!


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic said:


> Welcome Gemini :flower:
> 
> Kelly, I'm so glad that your scan went well. I bet this was the happy bit you needed :hugs:
> 
> The first time I felt my baby move was when I was having some Strawberry Milkshake from MacDonalds. I now feel the baby move everytime I eat :haha: I guess my baby loves food already lol.
> 
> Here's a pic from my scan on Tuesday. We are staying :yellow: but I have a feeling this is a little boy. Any guesses? I know it's going to be difficult as this is a head shot :haha:

Beautiful pic, baby angelic....really an angelic baby...and i bet you're right. Looks like a BOY to me:thumbup:


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> I have a notion I'm having a girl, but I'm not sure if it's MY intuition, or if it's because everyone said girl based on my sonogram pictures, and just in general people think I'm carrying like I'd carry a girl. :haha: so I personally can't tell if I'm feeling it or if I'm being swayed by opinion!

Swannsong- I think it looks like a girl too!:happydance:


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hello ladies:hugs: well after my NT/Dating Scan (nhs one) I'm officially a February Valentine again :haha:

I'm now due February 28th although I have a feeling that BabyBond were right with March 2nd!

Everything was great at the scan so it's just waiting for the blood test results back now!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Junebugs

What happened to MrsRaggles?


----------



## TeQuiero

Well, we just got back from the DR. My colposcopy exam went fine, they said everything looked good. We got our scan date, 9/22... I think that we have changed our minds and we are going to find out the sex! Hehehe


----------



## TeQuiero

I forgot to say that the HB was 154, baby kept moving away from it... i think because the gel was cool!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I got a real scare this afternoon. Sorry if it's TMI but when I went to the loo this afternoon and when I wiped there was some light pink "blood" on the toilet tissue. Needless to say I freaked out, called my Hubby and he rushed off to fetch me from work to take me to the hospital. I was shaking so much that I just could not drive myself. The doctor did an internal scan and found a little cyst that he said I should not worry about. My cervix looked good and my little baby was wriggling away and waving at us. I was really frightened but thank God baby is okay. I've been put on bed rest for the next few days. I feel okay and have no pain. 

Just wanted to share my scary experience with you all.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. I got a real scare this afternoon. Sorry if it's TMI but when I went to the loo this afternoon and when I wiped there was some light pink "blood" on the toilet tissue. Needless to say I freaked out, called my Hubby and he rushed off to fetch me from work to take me to the hospital. I was shaking so much that I just could not drive myself. The doctor did an internal scan and found a little cyst that he said I should not worry about. My cervix looked good and my little baby was wriggling away and waving at us. I was really frightened but thank God baby is okay. I've been put on bed rest for the next few days. I feel okay and have no pain.
> 
> Just wanted to share my scary experience with you all.

I'm so glad to hear all is well!! How scary!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Yey! I'm an avocado today!!! 

This morning my uterus was SO obvious when I was laying down! I called Dh over to have him feel it too. So strange, but cool!!


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies, been super busy at work. Didn't want to just read an run. I found out that my scan date won't be booked until I go to my prenatal appointment next month. I'm soooo anxious. I hope they don't try to schedule it in Oct. :(

*BabyAngelic* - i'm glad to hear that everything is ok!


----------



## monkeydo

We're staying team yellow but my intuition is definitely for a boy, has been right from the beginning. We'll see!


----------



## tiggertea

Glad all was ok BabyAngelic! :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

Junebugs, I was wondering about MrsRaggles too, she's definitely still about the forum, just not posting in her :(

Kelly, glad your scan went well and you got to see your LO.

Glad everything turned out okay babyangelic! Not nice to have scares :hugs:

Woohoo for people finding out genders. Mine should be the start of october roughly, not had a date posted to me yet, will ask my MW at my appt next Thursday about it :)

I'm sooo hungry! Haven't felt hunger in so long, I've been lacking an appetite! Waiting on my Chinese Delivery. Yummmy!


----------



## swanxxsong

BabyA, I'm glad things are okay! How terrifying! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

BabyAngelic I am so glad everything is okay!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Wasn't MrsRaggle given a Jan Due Date in the end?


----------



## ZombieKitten

had a scan done on Monday (15 weeks and 2 days) the baby was moving around so much!! I go back on the 12th to find out the gender.... any guesses??

https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/USPics.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Boy? :D


----------



## amandad192

ZombieKitten said:


> had a scan done on Monday (15 weeks and 2 days) the baby was moving around so much!! I go back on the 12th to find out the gender.... any guesses??
> 
> https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/USPics.jpg

boy!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww cute pics Zombie!!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

hope everyone is well, I have ordered my pram today!! my first baby buy happens to be the biggest!! (wont have to buy anything new as will be using Blakes cot etc) 

wont really be doing any more buying until after the gender scan and if it is a boy as I suspect then wont be alot to buy as I have all of Blakes things still. 

went holiday clothes shopping today too so getting a little more excited now, only 6 days to go!! 

Also started getting little movements, no big kicks yet but at 13 weeks i wouldnt expect them. still nice to know he's wriggling in there.


----------



## Diana5241

BabyAngelic, what a tough day! Glad everything turned out ok!!

Zombie - I'm thinking boy :)

Still waiting for some proper movement. 2x now I've "thought" I felt something, but when I stop and concentrate there's nothing! LO must be playing games. DYING to feel something, though!!

Hope everyone's having a great week!


----------



## babyclements

BabyAngelic - Glad to hear you and baby are doing well, Sorry about your scare!! 

4 weeks and 6 days till my next scan (anatomy scan) !! I will be jsut over 20 wks :) 

Loving all the baby scan pics, Can not wait to see my little one again, seen him/her last at the 11weeks and know there will eb big changes at the next scan!! So excited to see how much bigger he/she is :) Also staying team yellow so wont know sex!!! :O :O :O 
Gonna be hard but will be a great surprise!


----------



## Junebugs

tiggertea said:


> Wasn't MrsRaggle given a Jan Due Date in the end?

Yay she was but she was still going to stay in this group since she started it.

*Baby A-* I am happy everything is ok!!! I know i would be SO SCARED if that happened to me!


----------



## saphire76

Swansong I feel the same way. I keep saying girl but I think its because my parents and son keep.saying its a girl. I don't wanna get my hopes up. We shall see on the 14th not soon enough LOL.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I bought 2 baby things today - one for a girl and one gender neutral, lol. I was at the thrift store on base looking for a maternity uniform (ugh) and saw the CUTEST little girl shoes. They're sort of like a soft, low, slouchy boot. Adorable. And 4$. Bought them. And then as I was leaving I saw the clearance and there was a little sailor outfit - 94c!!! I figure if it's a girl she can wear it with a little red bow in her hair. 

I cannot believe we (hopefully) find out the sex on Monday!!!! We haven't seen baby since I was around 9wks and it looked like a gummy bear then - not at all like a baby. So exciting!!!


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. I got a real scare this afternoon. Sorry if it's TMI but when I went to the loo this afternoon and when I wiped there was some light pink "blood" on the toilet tissue. Needless to say I freaked out, called my Hubby and he rushed off to fetch me from work to take me to the hospital. I was shaking so much that I just could not drive myself. The doctor did an internal scan and found a little cyst that he said I should not worry about. My cervix looked good and my little baby was wriggling away and waving at us. I was really frightened but thank God baby is okay. I've been put on bed rest for the next few days. I feel okay and have no pain.
> 
> Just wanted to share my scary experience with you all.

glad there was no harm to baby. You must be scared as hell, so sorry you had to go through this


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
i had an appt today, all is ok. my bp is extremely low at 107/48 so they said that is why i have been feinting and feeling dizzy. i have a uti, but they dont know what type so have sent it off for testing and should get the results mon/tues :wacko: hope its nothing too bad ! i had keytones in my urine also, so need to eat more apparently (easy for them to say).
she wasnt going to listen for bubs hb :grr: :saywhat: i told her about the bleed and that i wanted to hear it, and she said it was too early (ummm no it isnt???) so i practically begged, and straight away, there was my little baby :cloud9: 161bpm :cloud9: best feeling in the world. bub is also sitting very high in my tummy apparently. sitting where an 18 week old baby would be sitting :shrug: not sure what that means ???


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> Here's a pic from my scan on Tuesday. We are staying :yellow: but I have a feeling this is a little boy. Any guesses? I know it's going to be difficult as this is a head shot :haha:

Im guessing :blue:



BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. I got a real scare this afternoon. Sorry if it's TMI but when I went to the loo this afternoon and when I wiped there was some light pink "blood" on the toilet tissue. Needless to say I freaked out, called my Hubby and he rushed off to fetch me from work to take me to the hospital. I was shaking so much that I just could not drive myself. The doctor did an internal scan and found a little cyst that he said I should not worry about. My cervix looked good and my little baby was wriggling away and waving at us. I was really frightened but thank God baby is okay. I've been put on bed rest for the next few days. I feel okay and have no pain.
> 
> Just wanted to share my scary experience with you all.

Oh my goodness ~ Im so pleased all is Ok :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> I cannot believe we (hopefully) find out the sex on Monday!!!! We haven't seen baby since I was around 9wks and it looked like a gummy bear then - not at all like a baby. So exciting!!!

:wohoo: Thats gonna be such a lovely day :cloud9:



tiger said:


> hi ladies :flower:
> i had an appt today, all is ok. my bp is extremely low at 107/48 so they said that is why i have been feinting and feeling dizzy. i have a uti, but they dont know what type so have sent it off for testing and should get the results mon/tues :wacko: hope its nothing too bad ! i had keytones in my urine also, so need to eat more apparently (easy for them to say).
> she wasnt going to listen for bubs hb :grr: :saywhat: i told her about the bleed and that i wanted to hear it, and she said it was too early (ummm no it isnt???) so i practically begged, and straight away, there was my little baby :cloud9: 161bpm :cloud9: best feeling in the world. bub is also sitting very high in my tummy apparently. sitting where an 18 week old baby would be sitting :shrug: not sure what that means ???

:hugs: Are they doing anything to get your dizzyness under control? :shrug:

Glad you heard LO's heartbeat ~ Silly midwife...Dont they know 'Mums know best' :flower:


----------



## becstar

Oh Baby Angelic, what a scare! I'm so glad everything is ok. Huge hugs.


----------



## swanxxsong

I only just got to work, and already am ready to leave. :dohh: Blah! haha. But I get to leave early today as I have an appointment for a massage. :dance: So I'm pretty pumped for that. Then the rest of the weekend it's time to hide in the house, pray the hurricane doesn't rail our house too badly and get some cleaning done. lol.

Hope everyone has a good Friday! :D


----------



## Junebugs

OK so i bought one of those intellagender off ebay. They don't sell them in Canada and it was really cheap so i thought i would do it for fun.

I finally got it yesterday and did it this morning. Well the results are in the middle, i thought it was green (for boy) and my husband thinks it's orange (for girl). I don't understand!!! It seems like there is NOTHING that is giving us any hints of the sex of the baby!! LOL ...... i am starting to think i won't find out until the baby is born! ;) . Everything seems to be right in the middle ....


----------



## saphire76

Good morning all! I keep getting stabbing pains when I get up or move too quick. I don't know what that is but it hurts. :( 
I love having access to a doppler though makes me feel better to hear the hb when I'm.nervous.
Off to.drop my son off to school then I'm off to work boo hiss. Well atleast I have work right need the $
Have a great day all.


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! I just wanted to say to all you along the eastern US to be safe this weekend. I hope things don't get too bad. 

Oh...and I'm an onion today! Don't know how I feel about that lol. I don't like onions and I'm allergic to them lol


----------



## dizzyangel

Hmmm.....I'm starting to get a little annoyed with peanut now! I just want them to start wriggling around in there enough so I can feel them!!!! I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow and I've felt diddly-squat yet!! (not even had any morning sickness with either!)

I had a great mw appointment on Wed and had a very well behaved baby as they were able to find their heartbeat as soon as the doppler touched me - they didnt even have to move around to find it - so I know s/he is in there!!!!!

So come on my little monkey - stop being so chillaxed and move!!!!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I don't like onions either Laidee, not looking forward to that one. :haha:

Aw, sorry to hear about your pains Saphire! :(

FX you feel baby move soon Dizzy! 

Sheesh Junebugs, apparently you LO is just being a stubborn one, eh? Must be a male then. ;D jkjk.


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> I don't like onions either Laidee, not looking forward to that one. :haha:
> 
> Aw, sorry to hear about your pains Saphire! :(
> 
> FX you feel baby move soon Dizzy!
> 
> Sheesh Junebugs, apparently you LO is just being a stubborn one, eh? Must be a male then. ;D jkjk.

LOL... good one.. i am going to tell my husband that one ;)


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

glad everyone is ok, I keep getting the stabbing paing pains when i move too quick too, really uncomfortable, had quite an achey sore tummy today too!! dont know whats up!

only 2 more days at work until my holiday!! yay excited as when I get back I will only be 1 month from my scan!


----------



## becstar

I've been getting stabbing pains, too, and it can be from something like standing up or rolling over in bed! But the baby is still wriggling and the heartbeat is there too. It worries me when it happens. 

Those of you not feeling anything, it's very normal, especially first time round! Don't worry. Especially if the placenta is at the front (anterior?) - my friend very rarely felt movements with that.


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> OK so i bought one of those intellagender off ebay. They don't sell them in Canada and it was really cheap so i thought i would do it for fun.
> 
> I finally got it yesterday and did it this morning. Well the results are in the middle, i thought it was green (for boy) and my husband thinks it's orange (for girl). I don't understand!!! It seems like there is NOTHING that is giving us any hints of the sex of the baby!! LOL ...... i am starting to think i won't find out until the baby is born! ;) . Everything seems to be right in the middle ....

LOL!! stubborn little baby wants to be a surprise!!! :) 




Laidee said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to say to all you along the eastern US to be safe this weekend. I hope things don't get too bad.
> 
> Oh...and I'm an onion today! Don't know how I feel about that lol. I don't like onions and I'm allergic to them lol

Thank you for your thoughts... I just stocked up on water, food, batteries, flashlights, etc.... DH will be bringing in all the lawn furniture and taking down our screen house tonight I hope. I hope by the time it gets up to New England it has subsided. Stay safe everyone xoxoxox


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> OK so i bought one of those intellagender off ebay. They don't sell them in Canada and it was really cheap so i thought i would do it for fun.
> 
> I finally got it yesterday and did it this morning. Well the results are in the middle, i thought it was green (for boy) and my husband thinks it's orange (for girl). I don't understand!!! It seems like there is NOTHING that is giving us any hints of the sex of the baby!! LOL ...... i am starting to think i won't find out until the baby is born! ;) . Everything seems to be right in the middle ....
> 
> LOL!! stubborn little baby wants to be a surprise!!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laidee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just wanted to say to all you along the eastern US to be safe this weekend. I hope things don't get too bad.
> 
> Oh...and I'm an onion today! Don't know how I feel about that lol. I don't like onions and I'm allergic to them lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts... I just stocked up on water, food, batteries, flashlights, etc.... DH will be bringing in all the lawn furniture and taking down our screen house tonight I hope. I hope by the time it gets up to New England it has subsided. Stay safe everyone xoxoxoxClick to expand...

GOOD LUCK HUN!!! Oh BTW did you get your results back yet from your test?


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> GOOD LUCK HUN!!! Oh BTW did you get your results back yet from your test?

Ahh the waiting game... I am on the East Coast and the lab is on the West Coast, so i will be getting my results between *7:30pm-9:00pm EST*.... only 4 more hours!!! ill let you ladies know right away! 

I really feel confident that it will be correct... i was so careful not to contaminate the blood sample, I did it in a room DH never goes in and sanitized everything. And the more I read about the science and testing, it is becoming more common in Europe apparently... needless to say I am just so excited! I probably will resist the urge to paint gender specific murals in the baby's room until the actual ultrasound... but it wont stop me from buying a few adorable baby clothes ;)


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK HUN!!! Oh BTW did you get your results back yet from your test?
> 
> Ahh the waiting game... I am on the East Coast and the lab is on the West Coast, so i will be getting my results between *7:30pm-9:00pm EST*.... only 4 more hours!!! ill let you ladies know right away!
> 
> I really feel confident that it will be correct... i was so careful not to contaminate the blood sample, I did it in a room DH never goes in and sanitized everything. And the more I read about the science and testing, it is becoming more common in Europe apparently... needless to say I am just so excited! I probably will resist the urge to paint gender specific murals in the baby's room until the actual ultrasound... but it wont stop me from buying a few adorable baby clothes ;)Click to expand...

I am sooo interested to know. I was thinking about you all day wondering when you will get your results in! It sounds so interesting!


----------



## tiger

good luck to those who will go through the hurricane :hugs:
i live in north qld, australia so we had cyclone yasi in february, it was scary shiz !!! never been so terrified in my life tbh :nope:
kelly - they arent doing anything !!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat: not until my next appt


----------



## VegtaBully

I haven't been around much (started school, lots of derby, moving in less than a week, etc.) but we did have an appointment today, and my ultrasound is scheduled for 9/16! We are so excited!


----------



## Junebugs

VegtaBully said:


> I haven't been around much (started school, lots of derby, moving in less than a week, etc.) but we did have an appointment today, and my ultrasound is scheduled for 9/16! We are so excited!

We are ultrasound buddies!!


----------



## Jokerette

We are excited to announce that the blood test predicts our baby is a..... *BOY!!!*

The test is supposed to be 95% in predicting the baby's gender. More info: https://www.cbsnews.com/830
https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/img/mikeboy1.gif


----------



## amandad192

Jokerette said:


> We are excited to announce that the blood test predicts our baby is a..... *BOY!!!*
> 
> The test is supposed to be 95% in predicting the baby's gender. More info: https://www.cbsnews.com/830
> https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/img/mikeboy1.gif

Congrats!! I hope it's right!

Will you find out at your scan if it's right or not?


----------



## Jokerette

Yes mid/late September we will confirm at our gender scan!!


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> Good morning all! I keep getting stabbing pains when I get up or move too quick. I don't know what that is but it hurts. :(

Yes, I get that quite often...But as my digestion is all over the place, it makes me wonder if its to do with that? :shrug:



tiger said:


> kelly - they arent doing anything !!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat: not until my next appt

I cant believe that :nope: Make sure you take vitamins & take it easy :hugs:



Jokerette said:


> We are excited to announce that the blood test predicts our baby is a..... *BOY!!!*

:yipee: Congrats :blue: :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just re-schelduled my gender scan, it was supposed to be this Tuesday, but due to my dates changing, its now 17th September :pink: or :blue: :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone on the East Coast USA is keeping safe ~ Thoughts are with you all :hugs:


----------



## honey08

im aving a gender scan at 16wk, although im not excited, just scared to find out somethings wrong:cry:


----------



## becstar

Ah honey, I understand... but try to stay positive. Not long to wait now.

Ooh Jokerette, how exciting! Stay safe, too.

It's only just under 2 weeks until my next scan. I am excited and nervous but also getting excited that we might find out the gender. We never even considered it last time but this time I feel a bit excited at the possibility. 

My little girl is being super cute about the baby at the moment. She keeps cuddling my tummy and rubbing her stomach saying 'baby mummy belly'. She is still not keen to share the 'boo boos' and keeps touching one and saying 'my boo boo - ya ya (other) one baby boo boo' :haha:


I just remembered something... when my sister was pg with her third child she was hoping for a girl after 2 boys. She had to have blood tests as she is rhesus negative and had problems with her second child, since she wasn't given the anti-d injections correctly with her first son.

So, she'd had a gender scan and been told boy... then she got the blood tests for the rhesus thing which told her her baby was a girl!!! She started to freak out that she was having a hermaphrodite baby but it turned out they just had her blood mixed with the fetal blood! :haha: Doh!


----------



## redpop

Thanks Kelly. Unfortunately I have to evacuate my apartment. Going to stay with an uncle but it's a pain when you're pregnant!


----------



## KellyC75

redpop said:


> Thanks Kelly. Unfortunately I have to evacuate my apartment. Going to stay with an uncle but it's a pain when you're pregnant!

Oh my goodness ~ Keep safe & will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## KjConard

Jokerette said:


> We are excited to announce that the blood test predicts our baby is a..... *BOY!!!*
> 
> The test is supposed to be 95% in predicting the baby's gender. More info: https://www.cbsnews.com/830
> https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com/img/mikeboy1.gif

Congrats to you!!!! : ) What a cool test! We still have two weeks left to go and I can't wait!


----------



## TeQuiero

RedPop, I hope that it isn't too hard up there. It was just beside us at cat2. We had a lot of rain and wind.... it seems to be slowing down. But I do hope that anyone north of me stays safe!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

*Jokerette *- CONGRATZ !! That is so great!!!:bunny::happydance:

WOW, I can't believe i am 17 weeks today!!! YAY!!!

To all that are in the path of the hurricane, good luck to you all and i am thinking about you!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats Jokerette!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Stay safe (and stay inside) everyone near the hurricane. Home for us is Tampa, Florida so we've been through lots!! Hurricane parties help! 

Exciting weekend for us! Yesterday we went to the club on base for an hour or so because they were having a Jimmy Buffet tribute band. We LOVE him/his music and the girl middle name we have picked is from one of his songs, lol. Then we went to the base theater and finally saw Harry Potter 7-2!!! It wasn't Imax or in 3d, which is our norm for the "epic" movies, but it was still wonderful. I cried. Lol. 

Today we are packing for our Florida trip and I have to finish a card for John's cousin because tonight is her surprise b'day party!! Tomorrow, more packing!!!


----------



## saphire76

Jokerette- did you do any other tests? How did they compare? Did they say all boy or just this one. Very interested to find out if it's right. 

Hanging in riding out the storm. we are supposed to evacuate but so is everyone near the shore we shall see..... I think it is getting weaker fx'd.
Hope everyone is safe I'm a little bored waiting for something to happen lol.
I was thinking today I hope no one goes into labor and has to go through the flood that would suck.


----------



## swanxxsong

Be safe Redpop, and whoever else may be affected by this storm! We're locked up, snacking up and watching horror flicks until Monday morning. ;D


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and congrats Jokerette! :hugs:

(sorry, clearly I'm behind)


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Jokerette- did you do any other tests? How did they compare? Did they say all boy or just this one. Very interested to find out if it's right.

Hey there! Here is what I have done so far for tests:

The "Tell Me Pink or Blue" blood test (95% accurate) said BOY
Intelligender urine test said BOY
Wedding Band on a string said BOY
Chinese Gender calendar said GIRL
My gut told me GIRL
Heartrate used to be a steady 170bpm but has been creeping down closer to the boy range with each passing day. (The old-wives tale says 140 and above is girl, 140 and below is boy). Today was 147bpm

We will find out for sure ultrasound in a few weeks... but I'm totally feeling team :blue: now!


----------



## saphire76

Oh boy! Your fun tests are just like mine minus the blood one. Hmmm guess ill find out Sept 24th. I'm z little worried about my son cause he so wants a little sister.

Congrats boys love their mamma.


----------



## KellyC75

Those that are trying to guess :pink: or :blue:

Have a look at my thread & vote in the poll in 2nd tri ~ On old wives tales
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...4388-old-wives-tales-boy-girl-poll-added.html


----------



## Jokerette

I got a major urge for decorating today.... I painted a couple murals in the baby's room and i also did a couple small paintings to hang on the wall :) I'm so excited and cant wait for the bedding to arrive. I know its super early, but I will just walk past the room and smile for the next several months ;)
 



Attached Files:







mural_babyroom.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 16









babyroom_paintings.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tiger

omg jokerette !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so i was ringing up to make my 20 week appt and got told i have to pay 200 dollars for it!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat: i rang many places and they all said the same thing :shrug: i never had to with jesse so was proper pissed off!
finally found somewhere that i dont have to pay though! the only appt i could get was when im 17 weeks 6days. im hoping they get all the measurements then ????? 
or at least re-scan me !! hope i can find out the sex too


----------



## RJ2

Love the room Jokerette.
:happydance: I'm really excited now. I have my gender scan in an hour.:happydance:


----------



## tiger

yay for your gender scan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!! let me know if it all works out and they can see ! im so nervous i wont be able to find out !!!!
and here is my 15 weeks bump pic :cloud9: any guesses ? :pink: or :blue: ?


----------



## RJ2

:pink::pink::pink:IT'S A GIRL! TEAM PINK:pink::pink::pink:


----------



## RJ2

Tiger my guess would be Girl.:thumbup:


----------



## tiger

congrats !!! :pink: :pink:


----------



## amandad192

RJ2 said:


> :pink::pink::pink:IT'S A GIRL! TEAM PINK:pink::pink::pink:

YAY..welcome to team :pink: !!!!


----------



## kbkb

Congratulations RJ2!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Jokerette, it looks great! Love the theme you picked, so cute!

I just got a bill for 200 dollars for the first half of the screening (sonogram + bloodwork) that I had thought my insurance covered more of than what they did cover. Siiiiiigh. Thank goodness there&#8217;s only two more things for which they might bill me in the future &#8211; anatomy scan and glucose test. There&#8217;s been more than enough unexpected medical bills during this pregnancy thus far. Grr.

Congrats RJ! :D

Aw, wonderful bump Tiger! I am not good with guessing, but still &#8211; cute!! LOL

In other news, I got a jogging stroller this weekend! :dance: Thanks to my sister&#8217;s research, she found me one that was lightly used and in fantastic condition + fabulous price. I&#8217;m so relieved! One less super-pricy thing to put onto my registry! :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

That looks amazing joker!

hope they get all the info you need at the scan tiger. wonder why most places wanted to make you pay.... :wacko: 
lovely bump too -skinny you! :winkwink:


----------



## geogem

2 days til my holiday!!! yay!!


----------



## KjConard

Congrats RJ2!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Junebugs

*Jokerette-* Amazing room!!! I love it!! I can''t believe you painted those yourself, it looks great!

*Tiger-* You know i have been feeling girl for you ;) ... your bump is so cute!

*RJ-* CONGRATZ!!!! That get news! I am so jealous, i have been going crazy trying to figure out the sex of our baby. I wish my scan was closer.

*Swan*- YAY on the jogger stroller! That's great you found one at a good price. What this your first baby item you bought so far?

*Geogem*- YAY FOR VACATION!!!! 

As for my weekend i have been feeling the little one move like crazy now!! It's so nice but it is still really random movements so i may not feel anything for the whole day then suddenly BAM! I think i am going to stop using the doppler now, i really think the little one HATES it. I tried it yesterday and s/he gave the HARDEST kick i felt so far as soon as i put it on my belly, then hid way down in my pelvis. I dont think it hurts them but i really think there is something they REALLY don't like about it.


----------



## Tobaira

awesome room jokerette!


----------



## redpop

Junebugs said:


> *Jokerette-* Amazing room!!! I love it!! I can''t believe you painted those yourself, it looks great!
> 
> *Tiger-* You know i have been feeling girl for you ;) ... your bump is so cute!
> 
> *RJ-* CONGRATZ!!!! That get news! I am so jealous, i have been going crazy trying to figure out the sex of our baby. I wish my scan was closer.
> 
> *Swan*- YAY on the jogger stroller! That's great you found one at a good price. What this your first baby item you bought so far?
> 
> *Geogem*- YAY FOR VACATION!!!!
> 
> As for my weekend i have been feeling the little one move like crazy now!! It's so nice but it is still really random movements so i may not feel anything for the whole day then suddenly BAM! I think i am going to stop using the doppler now, i really think the little one HATES it. I tried it yesterday and s/he gave the HARDEST kick i felt so far as soon as i put it on my belly, then hid way down in my pelvis. I dont think it hurts them but i really think there is something they REALLY don't like about it.

That's great, Junebugs! So exciting! I'm so jealous, I can't wait to feel my own.


----------



## mumanddad

Hello, hope your all well and enjoying the bank holiday weekend.

I am now mrs taylor hehe i had an amazing day yesterday but suffering today i am so tired.
I was soooo emotional yesterday and cried when we took our vows hehe but baby let me know it was all ok by kicking when we was saying them. 

Here is a picture my driver took, with my beautiful dog.
 



Attached Files:







318540_10150296243728555_510273554_7695005_7285211_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tiggertea

ah you look fab! Congrats Mrs Taylor!


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you :D xx


----------



## KellyC75

You look beautiful :kiss: Congratulations Mrs Taylor :wedding:


----------



## Junebugs

You look great mrs Taylor and that is so great you could feel the baby in the middle of the vows, it just makes it that much better for you!!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats, you look amazing! What a glow, and a stunning dress! (and your dog is adorable too)


----------



## mumanddad

Awww thank you, we are hoping to see the first lot of official pictures tomorrow :D x


----------



## Jokerette

mumanddad said:


> Hello, hope your all well and enjoying the bank holiday weekend.
> 
> I am now mrs taylor hehe i had an amazing day yesterday but suffering today i am so tired.
> I was soooo emotional yesterday and cried when we took our vows hehe but baby let me know it was all ok by kicking when we was saying them.
> 
> Here is a picture my driver took, with my beautiful dog.

AWWW you look gorgeous!!! and so exciting about you feeling the baby move!!

Thanks ladies for your compliments on the nursery... ill post an updated pic once the bedding arrives ;)


----------



## tiger

> mumanddad Hello, hope your all well and enjoying the bank holiday weekend.
> 
> I am now mrs taylor hehe i had an amazing day yesterday but suffering today i am so tired.
> I was soooo emotional yesterday and cried when we took our vows hehe but baby let me know it was all ok by kicking when we was saying them.
> 
> Here is a picture my driver took, with my beautiful dog.

:dance: congratulations ! :dance: its been 11 months since our wedding, it goes so fast ! i really miss planning everything, even though i was super stressed and didnt eat for the week before :wacko: :haha: hope u had a great day :flower:



> Junebugs	Jokerette- Amazing room!!! I love it!! I can''t believe you painted those yourself, it looks great!
> 
> Tiger- You know i have been feeling girl for you ... your bump is so cute!

thankyou :hugs: its only just started to pop in the last week, before this week it was quite low down, but its moved up and out alot ! im so excited to see if its a girl :dance: 



tiggertea said:


> That looks amazing joker!
> 
> hope they get all the info you need at the scan tiger. wonder why most places wanted to make you pay.... :wacko:
> lovely bump too -skinny you! :winkwink:

thankyou :haha: but trust me, i had ALOT of extra belly after jesse, i wasnt the greatest at working out. although no one believes me when i tell them that after seeing my bump pics. but i lost ALOT of weight from throwing up so much:dohh:

i hope everyone is well ! :flower: hope all the girls who had the hurricane are ok and safe. not sure if you have power though ? after the cyclone we had no power for 10 days !!!!! :growlmad: really hard to make bottles and sterilise without power :dohh:
bub has started proper kicking now :cloud9: i cant believe how early it is, its not regular or anything but i was lying down watching tv after jesse went to bed and i got a really strong kick on my left side :cloud9: my mum doesnt believe me that im feeling bub move, she thinks its still gas and its too early to feel movement :shrug::dohh: jonno believes me because of how excited i get everytime i feel it :blush: i never get sick of the movements. and ive felt 4 more big kicks since the first one. im so happy.
2 weeks 6 days until my scan :dance: im so nervous. im trying to prep myself. as this will most probably be our last due to how bad my hyperemesis is, we would really love a little :pink: and my mothers intuition is telling me im having a girl, BUT there is very little chance of it happening. im trying to tell myself its a little boy, because i dont want to seem 'dissapointed' if it is. there is no way i could be disappointed with a little boy, as it would still be amazing ! but do you get what i mean ? lol :dohh: sorry its 9am here and i didnt get much sleep :sleep: need a coffee :coffee: well tea :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and Junebugs, to answer your question - it's not the first thing someone else has bought for us. :haha: I've not made a purchase for the baby myself yet. xD My mother bought us the bedding set for the nursery that we chose, my sister has passed down a few things from her son and has purchased a few things as well. My MIL purchased the matching lamp, curtains, extra pillows and more sheets for the nursery set... everyone's been going to town and I'm so caught up in setting up my registry and preparing the nursery to be painted and such, I haven't even made a baby purchase for myself yet. xDDD Is that terrible? 

We've just been blessed, because we got pass-down toys from my boss and my sister, and then the grammas-to-be wanted to make some purchases. So I've just been tucking away money waiting to go out and spend myself. Next Thursday I took an off-day to go baby shopping with my sister. So finally I'm going to break the ice!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Oh and Junebugs, to answer your question - it's not the first thing someone else has bought for us. :haha: I've not made a purchase for the baby myself yet. xD My mother bought us the bedding set for the nursery that we chose, my sister has passed down a few things from her son and has purchased a few things as well. My MIL purchased the matching lamp, curtains, extra pillows and more sheets for the nursery set... everyone's been going to town and I'm so caught up in setting up my registry and preparing the nursery to be painted and such, I haven't even made a baby purchase for myself yet. xDDD Is that terrible?
> 
> We've just been blessed, because we got pass-down toys from my boss and my sister, and then the grammas-to-be wanted to make some purchases. So I've just been tucking away money waiting to go out and spend myself. Next Thursday I took an off-day to go baby shopping with my sister. So finally I'm going to break the ice!

That's great!! Don't you love hand me downs??? A couple of my friends had babies about 1 year ago so they have lots of hand me downs for me which is great.


----------



## EngineerGirl

mumanddad, congrats!

jokerette, that is so cool about your blood test and I love the mural pics you posted. So creative! I hope we can find a house we actually want to buy soon so I'll have a nursery to decorate.

tiger, cute bump!

RJ2, congrats on your little girl.

I'm finally 14 weeks tomorrow! Whoo-hoo for second tri. Can't wait to feel Baby like some of you. I have my monthly OB appointment tomorrow and a slew of questions to ask. Any suggestions to add to the list?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette - adorable!!!!! You did great on the murals!

Gender scan was today - it's a Boy! Even though I Really wanted a girl, I knew it would have to be a boy since Dh has 3 (16, 17, & 18) already. I told him it just means we have to have more than 1, lol. Anyways, the scan went really well. She did loads of measurements, checked all his vitals - brain, heart, lungs, etc etc and explained it all. Said he's Perfect. He's also measuring a week or so Later, putting me at 17+3 today rather than 16+4 (I think...) which is what I was to begin with!!! I don't think my doc is going to change my dates though...which kind of sucks since when I'm overdue by him I'll be Seriously overdue. Hopefully it doesn't get to that point!!! He's in there kicking like crazy but I don't think I can actually feel it yet...it'll be soon!
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kbkb

JohnsPrincess said:


> Jokerette - adorable!!!!! You did great on the murals!
> 
> Gender scan was today - it's a Boy! Even though I Really wanted a girl, I knew it would have to be a boy since Dh has 3 (16, 17, & 18) already. I told him it just means we have to have more than 1, lol. Anyways, the scan went really well. She did loads of measurements, checked all his vitals - brain, heart, lungs, etc etc and explained it all. Said he's Perfect. He's also measuring a week or so Later, putting me at 17+3 today rather than 16+4 (I think...) which is what I was to begin with!!! I don't think my doc is going to change my dates though...which kind of sucks since when I'm overdue by him I'll be Seriously overdue. Hopefully it doesn't get to that point!!! He's in there kicking like crazy but I don't think I can actually feel it yet...it'll be soon!

congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## tiger

congrats on team blue :blue: you get to experience being pee'd on :D :haha:


----------



## RJ2

JohnsPrincess CONGRATS for team blue. :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats!


----------



## honey08

geogem said:


> 2 days til my holiday!!! yay!!

where u going ? have a nice time :kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> Gender scan was today - it's a Boy! Even though I Really wanted a girl, I knew it would have to be a boy since Dh has 3 (16, 17, & 18) already. I told him it just means we have to have more than 1, lol. Anyways, the scan went really well. She did loads of measurements, checked all his vitals - brain, heart, lungs, etc etc and explained it all. Said he's Perfect. He's also measuring a week or so Later, putting me at 17+3 today rather than 16+4 (I think...) which is what I was to begin with!!! I don't think my doc is going to change my dates though...which kind of sucks since when I'm overdue by him I'll be Seriously overdue. Hopefully it doesn't get to that point!!! He's in there kicking like crazy but I don't think I can actually feel it yet...it'll be soon!

Many Congrats on your sweet little Boy :blue:


----------



## swanxxsong

Absolutely, Junebugs! I know some people&#8217;s personal preference is to buy everything new, and that&#8217;s totally their choice to make&#8230; but I personally love when I find get deals on lightly-used items! Haha. I&#8217;m buying a mix of new and used for our baby, depending on what I can find. My sister always attends this enormous baby/child consignment near her house every year, so we&#8217;re going together this year. I&#8217;m pumped! She came home last year with a ton of things, some new and some used, for such reasonable prices. So I&#8217;m hoping to get a few deals on some of the things I may need, and have forgotten about at this point. :haha: That&#8217;s great that you have gotten things as well &#8211; have you made any purchases for yourself yet? I&#8217;m sorry if you&#8217;ve already mentioned it on earlier pages&#8230; I tend to have the worst memory. :dohh: 

Congrats on becoming a lemon, Engineer!

Aw, congrats on such a beautiful baby boy, JP! And you&#8217;re right, just means you need to try and try for a girl. ;D We would love to eventually have one of each, and I keep teasing hubby that we&#8217;ll never stop until we hit that point. He&#8217;s slightly less-than-impressed with the notion of having 5 girls but &#8216;trying for one more boy&#8217; years down the road, since he says that&#8217;d be his luck. :haha: We&#8217;ll see in 3 weeks! xD Glad to know he&#8217;s healthy and looks great, and hope your doctor doesn&#8217;t shift your dates again! That&#8217;s such a pain, eh?

Have fun on holiday Geogem!


----------



## Junebugs

*JP-* CONCRATZ ON HAVING A BOY!! :happydance:
*SWAN-* Yes i bought a crib and change table but i got that REALLY early because it was on sale for soooo cheap (it was the floor model). I could not pass it up. We have alot of really good second hand stores around here aswell. I have already stopped in alot of them but for some reason i can't buy anything else until i find out the sex.. ?? i don't know why it is just in my head?? lol


----------



## redpop

JP-Congrats on your boy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hey, if you got a great deal then I don't even blame you! But that's kind of how I feel, at this point. I'm getting "so close" to finding out the baby's sex (1 day shy of 3 weeks now! haha) that I don't want to go too crazy until that point. At least with clothes. If i find something else to die for next week at the consignment then well, no holding me back! ;D haha. You find out around the time I do, right? I feel as though you're the week before me (I'm September 19).


----------



## KjConard

JP- Congrats on the little baby boy!!! How exciting! We still have 1 1/2 weeks to go before we find out and I can't wait!


----------



## becstar

Aw JP, congratulations on your boy!

Jokerette, loving the murals! Really gorgeous.

geogem, have a really good time.


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay KJ, apparently I'm really, REALLY slow and only just noticed your blog link. Clicked, read and LOVED. I just had to subscribe.  I saw your got a prenatal massage Saturday - I had one on Friday. UGHHH was that not amazing?

Okay, done with my creepy stalking of the hour, but had to throw that out there. :D


----------



## saphire76

Junebugs said:


> *JP-* CONCRATZ ON HAVING A BOY!! :happydance:
> *SWAN-* Yes i bought a crib and change table but i got that REALLY early because it was on sale for soooo cheap (it was the floor model). I could not pass it up. We have alot of really good second hand stores around here aswell. I have already stopped in alot of them but for some reason i can't buy anything else until i find out the sex.. ?? i don't know why it is just in my head?? lol

I feel the same way! I cannot buy anything because I have to know the sex!!! ugh 2 more weeks.


----------



## mumanddad

I have to wait till october to find out the sex of baby :( its ages away


----------



## sparklez

Hi guys, 

have been awol for ages! have been reading posts but usually late at night so don't get round to posting. Very sad day today as I officially finished as a 1:1 tutor (the more physical side of my job), said goodbye to 4 families for good and had worked with them for up to 8 years :cry: not a day too soon though as got hit by one child on my bump, luckily it was at the top and not too hard, no pains or bleding but was scary. 

Been feeling more and more movement recently and more like little pokes than bubbles now. Used to be only if I sat and concentrated in the evening eventually would feel something but now am noticing them throughout the day it's lovely:thumbup: baby seems to be sleeping for most of today which is a shame as could do with the reassurance but can feel a heartbeat if get hand in the right place which is lovely.

love that everyone is buying things makes me less guilty, have moses basket, changing mat, bath, 2 slings, a carrier, a door bouncer, baby toys and walkers, activity table, bottles, steriliser, curtains, wall lamp and lampshade for nursery, drawer full of all in ones, tshirts, babygros, hats, another drawer full of sheets, cloth nappies, muslins, prefolds, wraps. :shock:[-X hardly any band new, lots of ebay and forum bargains and lots of freecycle. All unisex as still planning on team yellow. Not buying any clothes (all were off freecycle) or toys as this will be the first baby in the family and suspect will be very spoilled by grandparents, aunties etc, just buying the boring things and trying to spread the cost (have also started on christmas and totally carried away with that!:blush:)

Good luck for all the upcoming gender scans hope the time flies between now and then.

Kelly still in my thoughts :hugs: and mrs MM if your reading kepping fx for you.


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Hey, if you got a great deal then I don't even blame you! But that's kind of how I feel, at this point. I'm getting "so close" to finding out the baby's sex (1 day shy of 3 weeks now! haha) that I don't want to go too crazy until that point. At least with clothes. If i find something else to die for next week at the consignment then well, no holding me back! ;D haha. You find out around the time I do, right? I feel as though you're the week before me (I'm September 19).

Yes it's Sept. 16th. It feels so close but yet so far, i feel like the days are sooooo slow! Everyday there is a girl on here that finds out the sex and i feel like it is never going to happen!! LOL... i know that it is still alot closer then alot of people. I think it is just the waiting and knowing that is killing me (maybe if i didn't have the appt. booked then it wouldn't be so bad :shrug:)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thank you ladies!

Someone asked...and now I can't remember who and I'm too lazy to go back and look, lol...about hoping they don't shift my dates again. I Kind of hope they do. It puts me a week forward, which is where I thought I was in the first place. And I worry that being a week back...they let you go up to what, 2 weeks overdue? Well, if that happened I'd actually be THREE weeks overdue!! I hope it doesn't come to that, but, lol...it would sooo suck if it did!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Baby likely won't want to hang around an extra 3 weeks anyway hun. Don't worry too much just yet ;)


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh ladies, I have been reading but not posting as much as I had been!! 

Waking up early with DS1 to get him to the bus is torture on me!! I am starting to get a cold and I feel miserable!! Don't know if I am the only one but it seems that this pregnancy has made me a mosquito buffet anytime that I go outside... even if it is only for 5 minutes! Came in from the bus stop this morning and I had 20 bites from 2 minutes outside! Thank goodness my drs say that benadryl is safe to take!


----------



## tiger

swanxxsong - my gender scan is sept 19th too :dance: although technically we are a day ahead of you so it will be on the 18th for u guys :haha:
ive been feeling proper kicks :dance: sharp little pokes to the side. so excited


----------



## summer.

february 24th is my due date!


----------



## tiger

congrats and welcome summer :flower: how have u been feeling ?


----------



## Jokerette

*JohnsPrincess CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY!*! I was also shocked and slightly disappointed about not having a girl... but im quickly getting over it and getting more and more excited about having a little boy! Girls sure are cute... but maybe boys will be easier in lots of eays!! ;) Anyway, congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Baby likely won't want to hang around an extra 3 weeks anyway hun. Don't worry too much just yet ;)

Lol, I know that's most likely...I'm just worried about planning on "Oh yeah, he'll come on time..." and then, Surprise, I'm having a 10lb baby 3 weeks late!! :wacko:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> *JohnsPrincess CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY!*! I was also shocked and slightly disappointed about not having a girl... but im quickly getting over it and getting more and more excited about having a little boy! Girls sure are cute... but maybe boys will be easier in lots of eays!! ;) Anyway, congrats and enjoy!!!

Thanks, hon! It's nice to hear someone else feel the same way! LOL I have friends who have boys and they say they're a joy - totally Mama's boys when they're little. I'm sure he'll be a joy! Lol. Boys are just so foreign to me! I don't think I've changed a boys diaper in about 21 years!! I baby sat boy/girl twins starting when I was 12. And the boy was the only boy baby I've spent a lot of time around!! Haha!!


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> Kelly still in my thoughts :hugs:

Thats so kind of you to be thinking of me :friends:

It will be exactly 4 weeks tommorow since I recieved the worst phone call of my whole life, im haunted by that call. Im still struggling to believe my Dad has gone :cry:

Thankyou again :hugs:


----------



## becstar

Oh, you guys have made me really crave a massage!

I have been really achy and sore the last few days. SInce the start of this pg I have been getting what feels like something trapped on one side or other of my lower back. it feels like if it would click it would go away. That's been bothering me. 

But the last few days I have had what feels like period pain round the front. I can feel the baby move and hear the heartbeat with the doppler, but it is odd. Also, my belly is growing but the bump I can feel under the lard is still really low, like down low in my pelvic area. It almost feels and looks swollen there and that's where it hurts. I think it's just muscular as when I turn over in bed etc it really hurts there and pulls. Ouch!


----------



## swanxxsong

:wohoo:Yay Junebugs! We can have our countdown together then. ;D

AHHH TIGER. Scan buddies! But yes  Ill be finding out at 9:30am MY TIME which is like 12 hours behind you? :haha: Still, exciting! :D

Congrats and welcome Summer!

Aww JP! I hope that isnt the case for you; and I somehow doubt it will be. LOL. Though that would be one massive little LO, would it not? ;)

Ill admit (Jokerette and JP)  at first, the idea of having a boy crushed me. No, I still dont know what Im having but when OH was all, Oh I really hope its a boy! I was like, :devil: :haha: I only have a sister, and little experience dealing with little boys, so it was not my high hope at first. But after spending lots more time with my nephew and having been pregnant now and impatiently awaiting the news, I think my disappointment wouldnt be what it would have been right off the bat. xD So I think thats a normal feeling for some women to experience. :hugs: 

:hugs: Kelly. 

It was a nice treat Bec, I wont deny that. :) 

Ive been having odd touch-and-go pains as well. I found the HB last night, ticking away happily at ~145. But lower right, way far to the right, it was a pulsing, dull ache. Almost felt like someone was just kicking away from the inside, but way too far over to be LO at this point. So it was odd. This morning, its gone. Guess just another one of those weird growing pains. Blah! xD


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> :wohoo:Yay Junebugs! We can have our countdown together then. ;D
> 
> AHHH TIGER. Scan buddies! But yes  Ill be finding out at 9:30am MY TIME which is like 12 hours behind you? :haha: Still, exciting! :D
> 
> Congrats and welcome Summer!
> 
> Aww JP! I hope that isnt the case for you; and I somehow doubt it will be. LOL. Though that would be one massive little LO, would it not? ;)
> 
> Ill admit (Jokerette and JP)  at first, the idea of having a boy crushed me. No, I still dont know what Im having but when OH was all, Oh I really hope its a boy! I was like, :devil: :haha: I only have a sister, and little experience dealing with little boys, so it was not my high hope at first. But after spending lots more time with my nephew and having been pregnant now and impatiently awaiting the news, I think my disappointment wouldnt be what it would have been right off the bat. xD So I think thats a normal feeling for some women to experience. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Kelly.
> 
> It was a nice treat Bec, I wont deny that. :)
> 
> Ive been having odd touch-and-go pains as well. I found the HB last night, ticking away happily at ~145. But lower right, way far to the right, it was a pulsing, dull ache. Almost felt like someone was just kicking away from the inside, but way too far over to be LO at this point. So it was odd. This morning, its gone. Guess just another one of those weird growing pains. Blah! xD


Last time i checked with my doppler the baby was WAY of to the right side, i had never found it that far over before. I also have been getting weird pains(like someone is kicking or pinching really hard in one spot) , but i am just guessing it's growing pains? :shrug: 

I had always thought of me having a boy first, my husband also always thought of us having a boy first. Now that we are pregnant i am starting to realize that i would also love to have a girl first!!! I always wanted a boy first so it can be "the big brother". But now it really doesn't matter to me, as long as he/she is healthy!!! I JUST WHAT TO KNOW!! hahahhaaa


----------



## Junebugs

ok girls what colour do you think this is???

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/iphone3003.jpg
https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/iphone3002.jpg


----------



## becstar

Which bit are we looking at?


----------



## summer.

where do i get the code for the cute candy heart sign ;o


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> Which bit are we looking at?

lol.. see that is what i am so confused about!!! It just says the liqiud should be orange for girl and green for boy? but it looks to dark to be orange but not dark enough to be green? :shrug:


----------



## Tobaira

heheh.. tiger and swan I also have my anatomy/gender scan on the 19th, although my apptmt is even later than swan's (3:30) - thought knowing one would keep me happy but now I really want to know what the other is!!

No kicks for me although I am getting to the point where rolling from one side to the other has become awfully difficult. I have finally stopped crossing my legs though - at least at the top, mostly because I can't!!!

Been doing a lot of reading.. Secrets of Childhood by Maria Montessori (ok I confess I got 90% of the way through, it's a bit dry) and now I'm working on The baby whisperer and next on the list is one of the babywise books. Want to make sure I have lots of tools at my disposal since there's two and they are my first =) Has anyone else read any of these books or have any thoughts?


----------



## Diana5241

Junebugs said:


> ok girls what colour do you think this is???

Probably more orange than green.... but it looks brown, overall!! lol


----------



## Diana5241

Congrats JP on the little boy and all the ladies on your upcoming scans!! 

DH and I have our scan Saturday at noon and I'll be going straight from the ultrasound to the nail salon so I can have my nails painted in either pink or blue! Just my own little way of celebrating!

DYING to feel more movement over here. I've felt what I believe is the baby once or twice, but not nearly as often as I hoped. I'll even have a bit of ice cream and then lay down very still to see if anything happens. DH just shakes his head! :shrug:


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi Everyone!!!

Thought I would pop in! It has been ages since I have posted. I hope everyone is doing well! Wow Lots of boys going around in the tread. Is anyone keeping count of who is having what and updaing the main page?
I have my 16 week appointment on Friday but will not have a scan at that time. My gender scan is probably end of september and I CANT WAITTTT!!!

Besides that I am feeling great and most of my friends know the secret now :D

take care ladies!


----------



## tiger

Junebugs said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Which bit are we looking at?
> 
> lol.. see that is what i am so confused about!!! It just says the liqiud should be orange for girl and green for boy? but it looks to dark to be orange but not dark enough to be green? :shrug:Click to expand...

i think its :blue: ive always thought you would be team :blue:


----------



## tiger

hmmm thinking of pm'ing msraggles so we can update the page ? ? ?


----------



## EngineerGirl

summer, I don't remember what page it's on, but the BBcode for the image is buried somewhere here in the thread. Sorry I don't know where!

JohnsPrincess, congrats on your boy! I always wanted an older brother (I'm the oldest), and so I think it'd be great to have our first LO be a boy.

I booked our 20 week anomaly/gender scan today - October 12. I'll be one of the last ones, I think! So I get to have excitement build through all of you!

So at about week 9 or so I was at a housewarming party for some friends and had 1 1/2 chocolate covered strawberries. I found out later from the guy who made them that they were tequila soaked. I kid you not, I wake up once a week in a panic about them. I'm small (5'0) and a lightweight and all the worst-case scenarios from every FAS scare website and group go through my head. My mom, a former NICU nurse who currently volunteers with drug addicts tells me that I will be just fine and my husband ran a test soaking fruit in tequila to show me how little it was, but I cannot keep myself calm about it for more than a week. In my head I know it is ridiculous, but at 2 or 3 a.m. I panic (probably worse for the baby than anything else I could do!). Sigh - any suggestions to calm me down?

In good news, we booked our babymoon for the weekend after our anniversary in October. 3 nights at a B&B. Can't wait.


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Which bit are we looking at?
> 
> lol.. see that is what i am so confused about!!! It just says the liqiud should be orange for girl and green for boy? but it looks to dark to be orange but not dark enough to be green? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i think its :blue: ive always thought you would be team :blue:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

EngineerGirl said:


> summer, I don't remember what page it's on, but the BBcode for the image is buried somewhere here in the thread. Sorry I don't know where!
> 
> JohnsPrincess, congrats on your boy! I always wanted an older brother (I'm the oldest), and so I think it'd be great to have our first LO be a boy.
> 
> I booked our 20 week anomaly/gender scan today - October 12. I'll be one of the last ones, I think! So I get to have excitement build through all of you!
> 
> So at about week 9 or so I was at a housewarming party for some friends and had 1 1/2 chocolate covered strawberries. I found out later from the guy who made them that they were tequila soaked. I kid you not, I wake up once a week in a panic about them. I'm small (5'0) and a lightweight and all the worst-case scenarios from every FAS scare website and group go through my head. My mom, a former NICU nurse who currently volunteers with drug addicts tells me that I will be just fine and my husband ran a test soaking fruit in tequila to show me how little it was, but I cannot keep myself calm about it for more than a week. In my head I know it is ridiculous, but at 2 or 3 a.m. I panic (probably worse for the baby than anything else I could do!). Sigh - any suggestions to calm me down?
> 
> In good news, we booked our babymoon for the weekend after our anniversary in October. 3 nights at a B&B. Can't wait.

Honestly hun you will be fine!!!! Have you ever seen the show "i didn't know i was pregnant". Look at all those girls that didn't know and they're drinking and smoking and they end of having healthy babies! ( sorry i was watching the show this morning :) ). 

There are some studies that show that caffeine is just as bad as alcohol but lots of woman still have caffeine daily. ( i am not saying it's ok to drink while pregnant but.....) That little bit of alcohol is not going to harm anything. 

I was just talking to my friend the other day about that. She is a nurse at sick kids hospital and she was saying that they don't know the exact amount that is harmful to a baby so they say just not to drink at all. But from different studies they have done they think having a glass of wine a week is actually safe during pregnancy. (not that i would go out and do that!!!)


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh Tobaira! I bet you really want to know what your second baby is! :hugs: Woot for scan triplets! ;D

Junebugs, I think that looks boy... but I'm not sure. Tough to tell! haha.

I called my nurse and apologized a billion times, but she laughed and was so patient with me. She said if I get a fever or bowel changes, to come in as she would fear it was my appendix. But she said the most likely option is that my round ligaments are stretching and as we were going crazy to prepare for the hurricane and then cleaning up from it, she believes I pulled a ligament and that's what causes my pain. She then said that it would be pulsing because of the huge artery that runs by your hips; she figures I pulled it enough that it's taut against the artery and thus when my pulse goes, the tapping of the ligament beats with it. SHUDDER. But it makes perfect sense, so she said Tylenol and a heating pad on low or ice pack, my preference, can be used to ease the aching. 

Oh yeah, and I'm not supposed to be fiddling with doing much for a few days, until it heals. lol. Dang it all!


----------



## KellyC75

Im 14 weeks today! :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Its also 4 weeks to the day since my wonderful Dad passed away ~ Heaven, you are so lucky to have him :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Congrats on hitting 14 weeks Kelly! :hugs:


----------



## babyclements

How is everyone???
My 20 wk scan is in 27 days LOL ! 
Counting down!!! Will have obgyn appointment on 13th - do bloods and prob hear heart beat but dont think I will get a scan :( I wanna see the baby. Very excited to see how much bigger little Baby Clements will be come the end of the month!! 
Btw ladies - Not to scare or panic anyone but time is gonna fly over the next few months! I cant wait till Feb!!!!!!!


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies, hope your all well today?

well i had my 16 week check up and i had to ask to hear baby's heart beat is this normal?? (maybe she didn't want to worry me after the loss of our first child)

well she did it but kept saying we probably wont find it as you are still very early but as soon as she put that thing on my belly there it was a good strong heart beat :happydance::happydance::happydance:

that has put my mind at ease now hehe, i cant wait to find out what colour we are.

kelly you are in my thoughts today xx:hugs:


----------



## dizzyangel

babyclements said:


> My 20 wk scan is in 27 days LOL !

Mine too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Im 14 weeks today! :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Its also 4 weeks to the day since my wonderful Dad passed away ~ Heaven, you are so lucky to have him :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Yayyyy I'm 18 weeks today:happydance: I can't believe how time is flying. I'm been taking it easy since my scare last week and I'm feeling great :winkwink: 

Today is the first day of Spring and it's a stunning day. I'm so glad that Winter is finally over. Now I can wear all the pretty maternity dresses for the rest of my pregnancy. 

Is it just me or is everyone feeling awesome and happy right now? :haha:

Kelly you are in my thoughts Hun :hugs:

Mumanddad I'm so glad that u heard ur baby's heartbeat. It's the best sound ever.

Hope you are all good. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

BabyAngelic said:


> Yayyyy I'm 18 weeks today:happydance: I can't believe how time is flying. I'm been taking it easy since my scare last week and I'm feeling great :winkwink:
> 
> Today is the first day of Spring and it's a stunning day. I'm so glad that Winter is finally over. Now I can wear all the pretty maternity dresses for the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone feeling awesome and happy right now? :haha:
> 
> Kelly you are in my thoughts Hun :hugs:
> 
> Mumanddad I'm so glad that u heard ur baby's heartbeat. It's the best sound ever.
> 
> Hope you are all good. :hugs:

LOL, i am so glad your happy, i feel like that when i know summer is coming aswell. But for us summer is ending and fall is starting. I can already feel it in the mornings it is darker and colder... :( .. makes me said because i LOVE summer and really don't like any of the other seasons.


----------



## tiggertea

Hello lovely ladies!
Soooo.... I've asked Wobbles to change "ownership" (for want of a better word!) of the thread to me so we can keep the list in the OP updated properly. MrsRaggle did a great job compiling it and I thank her profusely, but I think we'll all agree we don't want to pester her, especially now she's a Jan Mummy?

So.... if you need anything changed at this point, please remind me! :D


----------



## tiger

tiggertea - i pm'ed msraggles yesterday :haha: 
babyangelic - its just gone spring here too !!! we have the same seasons lol. im so excited :dance: 
ive beel feeling good the last few days too thank goodness . 
cant wait until my scan! 2 weeks 3days :dance:


----------



## TeQuiero

I have been so tired lately ladies!! 

I hope everyone is doing well! :) 3 weeks until our U/S. This is going to be the most impatient wait in a while!!


----------



## TeQuiero

And tiggertea, I am happy that you want to take on the responsibility of that!! Thank you :)


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> ok girls what colour do you think this is???
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/iphone3003.jpg
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/camiller6/iphone3002.jpg

its so dark.. cna you hold it up to the light?


----------



## Jokerette

summer. said:


> where do i get the code for the cute candy heart sign ;o

to add it to your signature go to your edit signature, then click the little "image" icon on the editing toolbar, then type https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif into that box.

You can also do it by typing the following into your edit signature box (including the tag at the beginning and end):
[B][img][I][url]https://jokerette.com/february2012.gif[/url][/I][/B]


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:

Hope you are all well :flower:

Do we have any scans next week? (or today?):shrug:


----------



## dizzyangel

tiggertea said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> Soooo.... I've asked Wobbles to change "ownership" (for want of a better word!) of the thread to me so we can keep the list in the OP updated properly. MrsRaggle did a great job compiling it and I thank her profusely, but I think we'll all agree we don't want to pester her, especially now she's a Jan Mummy?
> 
> So.... if you need anything changed at this point, please remind me! :D

Could I just have my due date changed from the 13th Feb to the 4th pretty please???? Thanks!!


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> Soooo.... I've asked Wobbles to change "ownership" (for want of a better word!) of the thread to me so we can keep the list in the OP updated properly. MrsRaggle did a great job compiling it and I thank her profusely, but I think we'll all agree we don't want to pester her, especially now she's a Jan Mummy?
> 
> So.... if you need anything changed at this point, please remind me! :D

Great idea :thumbup:

Could I please have my date changed to the 1st March! :baby: If im allowed? :blush:

Although as I keep saying, im having a csection, so LO will defo be a February baby :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

No probs Kelly!


----------



## tiggertea

If anyone wants bump colour updated please re-post your colour (pregnancy brain has truly kicked in here and I can't remember who said what on the last page, never mind ages ago.... I apologise! :blush:)


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> If anyone wants bump colour updated please re-post your colour (pregnancy brain has truly kicked in here and I can't remember who said what on the last page, never mind ages ago.... I apologise! :blush:)

Thankyou :thumbup:

Will update my stork colour in 2 weeks! :pink::winkwink::blue:


----------



## RJ2

tiggertea said:


> If anyone wants bump colour updated please re-post your colour (pregnancy brain has truly kicked in here and I can't remember who said what on the last page, never mind ages ago.... I apologise! :blush:)

First a big thank you for taking this on.

I'm team pink:pink: and Due date has moved from the 10th to the 2nd.
Cheers


----------



## Jokerette

*Thanks tiggertea*!! My due date has been moved from the 19th to the 18th, and i am team :blue: !!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for taking over the thread changes, Tiggertea! :) I miss MsRaggles, but I&#8217;m elated for her that she&#8217;ll be having a January baby (call me bias, I&#8217;m a January baby :haha:) and this way she won&#8217;t feel bothered if we nag for page changes. Especially with so many people learning their bump colors! ;) I&#8217;ll be letting you know an update for me in just over two weeks. :dance: :happydance:

Congrats on 18 weeks BabyA! :D I&#8217;m feeling pretty happy and awesome, besides my round ligament pains! I&#8217;m almost to a half-way point and that just is crazy to my mind!

So many ladies, including me, having countdowns to our baby&#8217;s-sex-discovery. It&#8217;s so exciting! I never thought I&#8217;d actually be this far already; it&#8217;s so surreal, and exciting, and I&#8217;m really glad I&#8217;ve found this thread, too &#8211; so grateful for all the support and excitement shared. 

Which reminds me, I need to go stalk MrsM and see how she is doing. :dust:

Aw Junebugs! :hugs: I love the change from summer into fall, *except *for the darkness! :haha: I&#8217;m glad it&#8217;s not triple-digit heat anymore, but I&#8217;d kill for long, summer twilights again. I despise winter with every ounce of my life, but I keep telling myself, winter coming is a sign that I&#8217;m one step closer to meeting my LO. xD Though I swear, that first snow&#8230; I&#8217;ll be cursing the world. ;)


----------



## amandad192

*Tiggertea* I'm :pink: and EDD is 30th Jan
x


----------



## tiggertea

Done! :flower:


----------



## ZombieKitten

I have to wait 11 more days to find out :blue: or :pink: time is going by soooooo slow!!! Anyone else wish they had a magic fast forward life button so they could just speed up everything and hold your little one? I do enjoy pregnancy but I just want to cuddle!!


----------



## tiggertea

Meeeeee! I hate being pregnant and just want it to be February already. :lol:


----------



## KellyC75

Not me! :wacko: 

Although I cant wait to meet this LO, I have so many things to do before this little one arrives, I was actually grateful that my date was put back 2 weeks! :baby:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: I agree on the "need more time" thing actually. I'm trying to get Christmas sorted right now then make my lists for baby. :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> I'm trying to get Christmas sorted right now

:shock: :saywhat: :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: 
Santa has 4 pressies bought already (including the main one) and I'm making lists of ideas for the rest of the family's gifts. :blush: Considering doing a bit of a handmade theme for the grandparents to keep costs down a little. (is that bad?!)


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> :rofl:
> Santa has 4 pressies bought already (including the main one) and I'm making lists of ideas for the rest of the family's gifts. :blush: Considering doing a bit of a handmade theme for the grandparents to keep costs down a little. (is that bad?!)

No, its not bad, its very organised & handmade things are so personal, the Granparents will love them :cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

*TiggerTea-* Thank You so much for taking on the thread!! That is so nice of you! My official due date has been changed to the 5th, so if you could change that for me :). Thank you!!!!

*Swan-* I am actually really happy about having a baby in February because it is still winter and cold here until the end of March. So i will be happy staying inside for the first couple months. 2 WEEKS 3 DAYS UNTIL YOUR SCAN!!!! 2 WEEKS TODAY UNTIL MY SCAN!!!! I can't wait!!! 2 weeks doesn't seem so bad. Hopefully it will go by fast.

*Kelly-* It's so great to see you back on here more, we missed you :hugs:
*
Jokerette-* It says in the instructions not to pick it up because it will change the results?? I have no idea but i just wanted to see if you girls were seeing something different then me but it looks like you are all just as confused as me!!! lol i give up on it, i will just have to wait until my scan. Knowing my luck right now the baby will keep it's legs closed for the scan!!! lol

Does anyone know where Guppy went? I know she changed her name to something else but i haven't heard from her in awhile.


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hello ladies :hugs:

Sorry I'm so rubbish at keeping up with this :blush:

My due date has changed to the 28th-please could you change it for me *TiggerTea*? Thank you :flower:

I can't believe some of you are already finding out what you're having :happydance: I can't wait to find out- it feels like forever away right now! x x x x


----------



## monkeydo

Tiggertea you are a star (or a glutton for punishment?!)

Can you change my due date to 8th Feb please. I'm team yellow x


----------



## Diana5241

Tiggertea, thanks for taking over the board!

I'll know tomorrow if i'm team pink or blue! Can't wait... less than 24 hours!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Diana5241 said:


> Tiggertea, thanks for taking over the board!
> 
> I'll know tomorrow if i'm team pink or blue! Can't wait... less than 24 hours!! :)

WOOHOO Thats awesome!! I bet you won't be getting any sleep tonight ;)


----------



## tiggertea

Awww! Have fun finding out :pink: or :blue: tomorrow Diana!


----------



## sparklez

tiggertea said:


> :rofl:
> Santa has 4 pressies bought already (including the main one) and I'm making lists of ideas for the rest of the family's gifts. :blush: Considering doing a bit of a handmade theme for the grandparents to keep costs down a little. (is that bad?!)

so with you on that one, will be 8months on christmas eve so want as much out of way as possible. Decided to do hampers of homemade food for most of family, - mulled wine, christmas pudding etc, gardening hampers for grandmas and cocktail hamper for cousin, have stated buying already, so excited and got loads!!


junebugs -Guppy changed to a new account but it was deleted by admins for having 2 accounts so think she's having a break from bnb. And if you can't hold the tub to the light maybe you could shine a torch at it/ though it?


----------



## KellyC75

Diana5241 said:


> Tiggertea, thanks for taking over the board!
> 
> I'll know tomorrow if i'm team pink or blue! Can't wait... less than 24 hours!! :)

:wohoo: Enjoy ~ Cant wait to know :pink: or :blue:


----------



## Junebugs

WOOOOOHOOOO 18 WEEKS TODAY!!!! My baby looks like it is finally starting to get some weight to it!! lol :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Yay for 18 weeks it is going so fast for us all dont you think? X

well my hubby has left me on the sofa while he tries to get our building site ready for us to move in hehebut there is still so much todo and we are moving in 3 weeks time.

Hope your all well x


----------



## TeQuiero

I have finally started to feel a few kicks... I still have not eaten much lately. DH is getting a little jealous that I am still losing (or at least not gaining weight) and he can't lose weight!


----------



## ZombieKitten

DH got to feel the baby kick again last night!! It was a big one too! His response was "Wooooahhh!!!" haha


----------



## tiger

i saw baby move yesterday !!!!!!!! :shock: :dance: :happydance: 
i was lying down feeling the usual rolls and all of a sudden bub must have stretched out (weird feeling that is) and something poked right out my left side next to my belly button !!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 
i got so excited and screamed at my DH to come look, and he sat with me for about 20 min and it happened again :dance: 
im so excited! i didnt feel or see pokes like that until i was 21 weeks with jesse :cloud9: 
it hasnt happened since but im still feeling the usual rolls and small kicks etc :cloud9:


----------



## Almost Mama

FEB 25TH 2012! so excited to see i have bump buddies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormynights

:wave:

Can I join in? I'm due Feb 12 2012  

I would also like a bump buddy!


----------



## tiger

welcome ladies :flower: :hi: 
how are you both feeling ? 
do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:


----------



## RJ2

Well DH just sailed on his next deployment. So now it's just DS and I for the next 3 months. I hate the day he leaves it's always depressing.:cry:


----------



## tiger

:hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

tiger said:


> welcome ladies :flower: :hi:
> how are you both feeling ?
> do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:

I find out Wednesday! I've been feeling pretty good, but here and there I still get sick in the mornings :(


----------



## honey08

RJ2 said:


> Well DH just sailed on his next deployment. So now it's just DS and I for the next 3 months. I hate the day he leaves it's always depressing.:cry:



:hugs: must be so hard :hugs:


ive a 3d scan on thur :dance: cant wait , its come round fairly fast :wohoo:


----------



## tiger

Stormynights said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> welcome ladies :flower: :hi:
> how are you both feeling ?
> do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:
> 
> I find out Wednesday! I've been feeling pretty good, but here and there I still get sick in the mornings :(Click to expand...

im the same, ive been fairly good but still have my days where im throwing up or just feeling plain gross in the belly


----------



## amandad192

RJ2 said:


> Well DH just sailed on his next deployment. So now it's just DS and I for the next 3 months. I hate the day he leaves it's always depressing.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: RJ2

Welcome new ladies! I've added you to the list in OP. :flower:


----------



## RJ2

honey08 said:


> RJ2 said:
> 
> 
> Well DH just sailed on his next deployment. So now it's just DS and I for the next 3 months. I hate the day he leaves it's always depressing.:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: must be so hard :hugs:Click to expand...

It is but it is harder to be the one going away. I did a 4 month stint last year. It was really tough.


----------



## tiger

i dont know how u do it . i cant stand my husband going away for 15 min to the shop without me !!! im very attached to him lol and he is the same with me. i get quite bad separation anxiety though :S although i think that stems from the fact a previous bf of mine was killed in a car accident :(


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new Ladies :wave:

Great news for those moving 'up a box' babies getting fatter :haha:

Congrats to those feeling movements ~ How lovely :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2 said:


> It is but it is harder to be the one going away. I did a 4 month stint last year. It was really tough.

:hugs: :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

Ladies, you may remember me mentioning a while back that I am emigrating....Well, we have just booked the flights & will be leaving in less than 3 months :plane: :wacko: :loopy:8-[ :shock:


----------



## Jokerette

RJ2- hugs :(

KellyC- goodluck!!!!

Girls... We decided on a name and we decided to tell a few close friends and family. The name is *Kenneth Daniel*, we will call him Kenny. It was DH's grandfathers name and Daniel is my dad's name, so we're really happy and excited. All I wanted was for people to be happy for us, not give their negative comments since we're no longer in the brainstorming stage.

Well yesterday my grandmother said "oh, it's alright I'll learn to like it", and then I called my mom kind if bummed out and she proceeded to tell me about some guy named Kenny who kind of forced himself on her when she was a kid. I mean really?!?! I called her excited about the name and sad that my grandmother couldn't just be happy for us and she makes it worse! I just lost it and started crying hysterically. We still love the name and we're sticking with it. I just can't believe my mother had to soil it by giving me this vision of some guy named Kenny from her past :(

Anyone else have this happen? :(


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette ~ I think this happens to so many people, after all a name choice is so personal, so your not gonna please everyone....But whats most important is that you & DH are happy :thumbup:


----------



## RJ2

Jokerette - I think you have chosen a lovely name and even more so because of the people he will be named after. It is always sad when you get negative comments but just remember your little boy will be there own person and will make the name precious. My son Harry Ross was named for his grandpa and great grandpa both and all I got from my mum was Harry is such a common name.

Sorry you feel so bummed.:hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

*Jokerette-* I think it's a great name hun. Like everyone else said, you cant please everyone.

*RJ-* Big hugs for you!!!:hugs: It must be so hard but you know you have all of us here for you!

*Kelly-* Where are you moving too??

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> *Kelly-* Where are you moving too??

Western Australia! :coolio:


----------



## Diana5241

Jokerette - I'm sorry you had to hear reactions like that. I don't know what goes through people's head sometimes, but for it to be your mom and grandma just makes it worse. I think the name is very handsome and perfect for your little guy.

Kelly - congrats on the big move! You are going to have a BUSY few months!

Ladies, I'm thrilled to announce that we're on team blue! :blue: I was completely shocked when we found out as the HB has always been really high and I just assumed it was a girl. DH is over the moon to have "someone to carry on the family name" :haha: and I'm so excited to have a little "momma's boy"!


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, I love that name!! I think that it sounds beautiful together!! :hugs: Don't let anyone change your mind. 

When I told my mom, when I was pregnant with DS2, that I like the name Adeline Nicole for a girl she said, well isn't it hard to make it go together like that?!? And when I said if this one is a boy it will be Mateo Jose, Mateo (Spanish for Matthew) for my dad, and Jose for DH and FIL, she did not like that I was naming my baby after my father!! I told her that it was not her decision and if she didn't like the names that it did not matter to me because that would be the baby's name either way!!

:hugs: and it will be ok, just stand strong and we are all here to support you!! XOXOXO


----------



## KellyC75

Diana5241 said:


> Ladies, I'm thrilled to announce that we're on team blue! :blue: I was completely shocked when we found out as the HB has always been really high and I just assumed it was a girl. DH is over the moon to have "someone to carry on the family name" :haha: and I'm so excited to have a little "momma's boy"!


:yipee: Congrats on team *BLUE *:blue: :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

*Kelly-* WOW, that sounds great!! Good for you! What date are you moving? Is this your first big move or have you done it b4? 
*
Diana-* CONGRATZ!!!! That's great news! 

So how many girls and how many boys do we have so far?


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> *Kelly-* WOW, that sounds great!! Good for you! What date are you moving? Is this your first big move or have you done it b4?

Ive only ever lived locally, so its a BIG one! :wacko:

We are moving at the end of November :flower:


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> welcome ladies :flower: :hi:
> how are you both feeling ?
> do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:


Thank you for the welcome, and for the list add :)

I'm not sure what team we're on OFFICIALLY yet, we find out the day my 19th week begins, the 28th of sept. cannot WAIT!

My mum passed away last yr, and I had a dream right after we were confirmed to be expecting that she told me it was a boy. since then, i can't shake the feeling, and im so excited!

We also did the intelligender urine test, not sure how accurate it is, but it very clearly showed boy as well, so i'm thinking TEAM BLUE :)

How about u???


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> My mum passed away last yr, and I had a dream right after we were confirmed to be expecting that she told me it was a boy. since then, i can't shake the feeling, and im so excited!

So sorry to hear you lost your Mum last year :hugs:

I lost my Dad just over 1 month ago & its totally devastated me :hug:


----------



## mumanddad

Good luck with your big move kelly, im so jealous because we had to turn down our big chance to move over there and probably will never get another chance x


----------



## tiger

Almost Mama said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> welcome ladies :flower: :hi:
> how are you both feeling ?
> do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome, and for the list add :)
> 
> I'm not sure what team we're on OFFICIALLY yet, we find out the day my 19th week begins, the 28th of sept. cannot WAIT!
> 
> My mum passed away last yr, and I had a dream right after we were confirmed to be expecting that she told me it was a boy. since then, i can't shake the feeling, and im so excited!
> 
> We also did the intelligender urine test, not sure how accurate it is, but it very clearly showed boy as well, so i'm thinking TEAM BLUE :)
> 
> How about u???Click to expand...

we find out on the 19th september, so in 2 weeks time :D im so very excited to find out ! with my son i knew he was a boy the whole time but im thinking girl with this one, but dont want to convince myself just yet :haha:


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> welcome ladies :flower: :hi:
> how are you both feeling ?
> do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome, and for the list add :)
> 
> I'm not sure what team we're on OFFICIALLY yet, we find out the day my 19th week begins, the 28th of sept. cannot WAIT!
> 
> My mum passed away last yr, and I had a dream right after we were confirmed to be expecting that she told me it was a boy. since then, i can't shake the feeling, and im so excited!
> 
> We also did the intelligender urine test, not sure how accurate it is, but it very clearly showed boy as well, so i'm thinking TEAM BLUE :)
> 
> How about u???Click to expand...
> 
> we find out on the 19th september, so in 2 weeks time :D im so very excited to find out ! with my son i knew he was a boy the whole time but im thinking girl with this one, but dont want to convince myself just yet :haha:Click to expand...

awww! it'd be so nice to have one of each!! i hope you'll keep me posted!!!
i started off by wanting a girl (im a SUPER femme, lol, so i wanted my little princess, and i wanted the mother-daughter relationship i had with my mum)
but after the dream, im SUPERRRR excited about it being a boy! 
good luck to you, our scans are close, 9 days apart, so hopefully we'll have exciting news very soon!


----------



## tiger

Almost Mama said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> welcome ladies :flower: :hi:
> how are you both feeling ?
> do either of you know if you are team :blue: or :pink:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome, and for the list add :)
> 
> I'm not sure what team we're on OFFICIALLY yet, we find out the day my 19th week begins, the 28th of sept. cannot WAIT!
> 
> My mum passed away last yr, and I had a dream right after we were confirmed to be expecting that she told me it was a boy. since then, i can't shake the feeling, and im so excited!
> 
> We also did the intelligender urine test, not sure how accurate it is, but it very clearly showed boy as well, so i'm thinking TEAM BLUE :)
> 
> How about u???Click to expand...
> 
> we find out on the 19th september, so in 2 weeks time :D im so very excited to find out ! with my son i knew he was a boy the whole time but im thinking girl with this one, but dont want to convince myself just yet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> awww! it'd be so nice to have one of each!! i hope you'll keep me posted!!!
> i started off by wanting a girl (im a SUPER femme, lol, so i wanted my little princess, and i wanted the mother-daughter relationship i had with my mum)
> but after the dream, im SUPERRRR excited about it being a boy!
> good luck to you, our scans are close, 9 days apart, so hopefully we'll have exciting news very soon!Click to expand...

id love the whole mother daughter bond thing too , i think thats why i would love a little girl also :cloud9: i will definately keep you posted :D if you ever want to chat, just PM me :)


----------



## saphire76

Hey ladies glad to see all is well. So happy we are all pretty much in the easiest trimester lol. 
Jokerette follow your heart people will always have something to say.
One of my customers told me I am having a girl because u can tell I've gotten wider! WTH who says that to someone. Now if I have a boy what's she gonna say about that insult? Either way if it gets me a girl I'll loose my beauty and shape lmbo!
My gender scan is next tue woot woot hard to wait but we r going to disney on Friday so that will kill some time.
Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## dizzyangel

How exciting that you are all having/had your gender scans! Bet its lovely findng out what you are having! Im definately staying :yellow: so I love to read everyone post about them being :blue: or :pink:

Cant decide if ive been feeling peanut moving the past few days or if its stretching pains..........


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome to our newest Valentines! :D

:hugs: for you RJ. So sorry to hear you'll be waiting on him for the next few months, but we'll try and keep you occupied here. ;) :haha:

Best wishes on moving Kelly! Wow, you're moving from the UK to Australia?! That's insane! haha. I hate the unpacking process of moving. I'm so awful with it. 

Aw Jokerette! :hugs: I think it's a lovely name, and I'm sorry things are kind of raining on you. It's a pain in the butt but you'll never please everyone - if you love it, stay with it! But I'm sorry you had two unpleasant experiences with the unveiling of the name!

AFM on the naming front, speaking of issues... We had picked a boys' name (family name) and then recently, it's popped up in the news as part of a controversy with the law, and hubby is now not willing to use the name as he's afraid of the association. And I'm kind of with him on that, just because it's an uncommon name that I now keep hearing negatively in the news. BLAH. LOL. So we're back on the name process bandwagon. I wasn't 100% sold on the name anyway (but didn't tell HIM that) so I'm rethinking the process myself. 

Congrats on team blue Diana! :D

In exactly two weeks from now, I will be able to tell ya'll what I'm having! Well, as long as baby cooperates! :haha: FX on that!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
i have a scan tomorrow as ive had some quite bad pains today, really bad cramps actually. babies hb is perfect, baby was kicking the nurse trying to find it !!! she couldnt believe i was only 16 weeks because u could see limbs poking out of my belly while it was kicking. she tried feeling baby and it is lying across my belly sideways and she said is very big :shock:
anyway scan tomorrow to check everything is ok internally :flower:


----------



## Stormynights

Tiger- I hope all goes well with your scan!


----------



## tiggertea

Hope scan goes well tiger


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope everything goes well for you Tiger!


----------



## Junebugs

Tiger- Hope everything is well with your little one!! :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Hope your scan goes ok x


----------



## KjConard

Tiger, good luck with your scan!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hey Ladies!!
I haven't been on here to check out what's going on in our group in forever! I locked myself out of my laptop, and have been doing all of my surfing from my phone. Last time I read the thread had 150ish pages... So I didn't go back all the way to catch up. :blush: I did see that a few of you are having your anatomy scans the 19th, and I'm on that day too! 1:15pm EST. We were going team yellow, but have decided to find out now. Hubby has never cared either way, so it has always been up to me anyway.:thumbup: 

We first heard the hb at 12 weeks (160), 16 weeks (145) and I have a doppler at home now, and it seems to hang out right around 150. I started feeling little thumps around 15 weeks, and yesterday I felt a kick on the outside for the first time. :happydance: Hubby still hasn't felt it yet, but since baby still has lots of hiding room, the kicking sprees are a little sporatic. 

I'm not showing at all. AT ALL. lol We were camping this weekend, and I was sitting around the campfire with a bunch of ladies I didn't know, and one turns and says, "so I hear you're pregnant, did you just find out?", I said, "nope, coming up on the 20 week mark soon." The reaction was an uproar around the fire! "Where are you hiding it?" " Are you sure you're that far?" And my favorite that made me want to whip a hot piece of firewood at her..."Are you sure there is a heartbeat?":growlmad: I'm 5'10! I just laughed it off, but everyone has verbal diarrhea when you're pregnant. Filters go out the window! Crazy! 

Ok sorry this is long, I felt I've played catch up enough on my end. I will slowly go back through and read all that I have missed. :coffee:


Kelly, in catching up, I did read about your loss. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: Will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Well, all in all, I'm glad to see everyone is blossoming!:) I plan to stay current and be more active in here. Yay Valentines! :wohoo:


----------



## Junebugs

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> I haven't been on here to check out what's going on in our group in forever! I locked myself out of my laptop, and have been doing all of my surfing from my phone. Last time I read the thread had 150ish pages... So I didn't go back all the way to catch up. :blush: I did see that a few of you are having your anatomy scans the 19th, and I'm on that day too! 1:15pm EST. We were going team yellow, but have decided to find out now. Hubby has never cared either way, so it has always been up to me anyway.:thumbup:
> 
> We first heard the hb at 12 weeks (160), 16 weeks (145) and I have a doppler at home now, and it seems to hang out right around 150. I started feeling little thumps around 15 weeks, and yesterday I felt a kick on the outside for the first time. :happydance: Hubby still hasn't felt it yet, but since baby still has lots of hiding room, the kicking sprees are a little sporatic.
> 
> I'm not showing at all. AT ALL. lol We were camping this weekend, and I was sitting around the campfire with a bunch of ladies I didn't know, and one turns and says, "so I hear you're pregnant, did you just find out?", I said, "nope, coming up on the 20 week mark soon." The reaction was an uproar around the fire! "Where are you hiding it?" " Are you sure you're that far?" And my favorite that made me want to whip a hot piece of firewood at her..."Are you sure there is a heartbeat?":growlmad: I'm 5'10! I just laughed it off, but everyone has verbal diarrhea when you're pregnant. Filters go out the window! Crazy!
> 
> Ok sorry this is long, I felt I've played catch up enough on my end. I will slowly go back through and read all that I have missed. :coffee:
> 
> 
> Kelly, in catching up, I did read about your loss. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: Will keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> Well, all in all, I'm glad to see everyone is blossoming!:) I plan to stay current and be more active in here. Yay Valentines! :wohoo:

Hey Hun!!! It's great to see you back, their was a few girls back from the begining of the thread that i was wondering what happend to them and you were one of them. I remember that you were due around the same time as me, i am glad to see you back and see that everything is doing really well!!! 

I know what you mean about some people and their filters! i have just learned to just ignore it, it's really not worth getting stressed about, but i understand it is still hard!
YAY for your scan! Mine is on the 16th. there is a whole bunch of us that have our scans around the same date! I CAN"T WAIT!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Junebugs said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!
> I haven't been on here to check out what's going on in our group in forever! I locked myself out of my laptop, and have been doing all of my surfing from my phone. Last time I read the thread had 150ish pages... So I didn't go back all the way to catch up. :blush: I did see that a few of you are having your anatomy scans the 19th, and I'm on that day too! 1:15pm EST. We were going team yellow, but have decided to find out now. Hubby has never cared either way, so it has always been up to me anyway.:thumbup:
> 
> We first heard the hb at 12 weeks (160), 16 weeks (145) and I have a doppler at home now, and it seems to hang out right around 150. I started feeling little thumps around 15 weeks, and yesterday I felt a kick on the outside for the first time. :happydance: Hubby still hasn't felt it yet, but since baby still has lots of hiding room, the kicking sprees are a little sporatic.
> 
> I'm not showing at all. AT ALL. lol We were camping this weekend, and I was sitting around the campfire with a bunch of ladies I didn't know, and one turns and says, "so I hear you're pregnant, did you just find out?", I said, "nope, coming up on the 20 week mark soon." The reaction was an uproar around the fire! "Where are you hiding it?" " Are you sure you're that far?" And my favorite that made me want to whip a hot piece of firewood at her..."Are you sure there is a heartbeat?":growlmad: I'm 5'10! I just laughed it off, but everyone has verbal diarrhea when you're pregnant. Filters go out the window! Crazy!
> 
> Ok sorry this is long, I felt I've played catch up enough on my end. I will slowly go back through and read all that I have missed. :coffee:
> 
> 
> Kelly, in catching up, I did read about your loss. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: Will keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> Well, all in all, I'm glad to see everyone is blossoming!:) I plan to stay current and be more active in here. Yay Valentines! :wohoo:
> 
> Hey Hun!!! It's great to see you back, their was a few girls back from the begining of the thread that i was wondering what happend to them and you were one of them. I remember that you were due around the same time as me, i am glad to see you back and see that everything is doing really well!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about some people and their filters! i have just learned to just ignore it, it's really not worth getting stressed about, but i understand it is still hard!
> YAY for your scan! Mine is on the 16th. there is a whole bunch of us that have our scans around the same date! I CAN"T WAIT!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Are you finding out what you're having? My DH is sure its a boy...and I have no intuition either way. At times I think boy, but I feel that's only because DH always calls baby a he. I told him I'll laugh at him during the scan if we see girly parts. :)

Are you feeling kicks? It seems there are a lot of 20+ weeks girls in the second tri forum that are still waiting to feel anything. Hoping the baby doesn't already have my DH's ADHD! It seems to be bouncing off the walls sometimes!!


----------



## Junebugs

RedheadBabies said:


> Are you finding out what you're having? My DH is sure its a boy...and I have no intuition either way. At times I think boy, but I feel that's only because DH always calls baby a he. I told him I'll laugh at him during the scan if we see girly parts. :)
> 
> Are you feeling kicks? It seems there are a lot of 20+ weeks girls in the second tri forum that are still waiting to feel anything. Hoping the baby doesn't already have my DH's ADHD! It seems to be bouncing off the walls sometimes!!

Yes we are finding out, there's no way i could wait the full 9 months.. lol some of the girls on here are and my hat is off to them because i am having a hard time waiting for 2 weeks until my scan date! I have no intuition either, my husband is also thinking boy but we really don't care either way, we just want s/he to be happy and healthy!

I have been feeling kicks since about 15 weeks. Just small ones but over the past couple days they have been ALOT stronger and more often. last night i thought s/he was having a party in there!! It was kicking up a storm for hours, today s/he is more quite. It is such a great feeling and i love that i am starting to feel it more now!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hello ladies! God I've had about 15 pages to read up on, had so much going on.

Tiggertea, thanks for using time and adopting the page :) 

We find out gender in 22 days! Eeek I am so excited!

There seems to be so many blue bumps floating about. Anyone know the boy vs girl stats atm?

Welcome to all the new ladies :) It really is lovely and so supportive in here :hugs: I love reading all your updates.

I had my MW appt last Thurs, went fab, got to feel Beanie's HB, I have low blood pressure and am still feeling faint but apart from that all is amazing at this end! Summer's been running about with the only outfit I've bought so far for Beanie and when you say ''Whos is that?'' she says ''Babeeeeeeeeeeee''. So cute!

RJ2 - Hugs to you, I hope your OH is back with you before you know it!

I'm feeling more movements, up my right side, just little wiggles and stuff, no kicks yet. Funny cause with Summer movement was always up the left hand side but so far beanie is all up the right!

Jokerette- Don't let people make you feel down! When people heard what we were calling Summer they were like ''Are you kidding'' and ''You can't be serious'' but everyone I've ever met, and my family now agree that she completely suits her name and they couldn't imagine her being called anything esle :)

Kelly - Good luck on your move, sounds amazing! And you'll have time to settle before bubba comes along!

Tiger - Good luck at your scan! I'm sure it'll be fine :)

Sorry for my messed up post! I've been reading each page then replying then copying it on the clipboard till I'm done reading all the pages I had to read! That way I wouldn't read it all, get to the end then forget who'd said what!


----------



## amandad192

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> I haven't been on here to check out what's going on in our group in forever! I locked myself out of my laptop, and have been doing all of my surfing from my phone. Last time I read the thread had 150ish pages... So I didn't go back all the way to catch up. :blush: I did see that a few of you are having your anatomy scans the 19th, and I'm on that day too! 1:15pm EST. We were going team yellow, but have decided to find out now. Hubby has never cared either way, so it has always been up to me anyway.:thumbup:
> 
> We first heard the hb at 12 weeks (160), 16 weeks (145) and I have a doppler at home now, and it seems to hang out right around 150. I started feeling little thumps around 15 weeks, and yesterday I felt a kick on the outside for the first time. :happydance: Hubby still hasn't felt it yet, but since baby still has lots of hiding room, the kicking sprees are a little sporatic.
> 
> I'm not showing at all. AT ALL. lol We were camping this weekend, and I was sitting around the campfire with a bunch of ladies I didn't know, and one turns and says, "so I hear you're pregnant, did you just find out?", I said, "nope, coming up on the 20 week mark soon." The reaction was an uproar around the fire! "Where are you hiding it?" " Are you sure you're that far?" And my favorite that made me want to whip a hot piece of firewood at her...*"Are you sure there is a heartbeat?"*:growlmad: I'm 5'10! I just laughed it off, but everyone has verbal diarrhea when you're pregnant. Filters go out the window! Crazy!
> 
> Ok sorry this is long, I felt I've played catch up enough on my end. I will slowly go back through and read all that I have missed. :coffee:
> 
> 
> Kelly, in catching up, I did read about your loss. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: Will keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> Well, all in all, I'm glad to see everyone is blossoming!:) I plan to stay current and be more active in here. Yay Valentines! :wohoo:

I can't beleive somebody said that to you!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: What a stupid crazy thing to say. I HATE the word stupid...but that was a seriosuly stupid comment!!

I've started to get a little bump. (Attatched pic was taken yesterday @ 19 weeks) :happydance: I usually wear a cardigan so It's harder to see when I'm outside...but I think it's becoming questionable if I'm pregnant because the guy in the local shop asked me if I was ok carrying my shopping home. Could have just been because I had Liam walking..but I usually let Liam walk to the shop and he's never said anything before.

Today has been a very long day and I'm expecting to be up a lot tonight. I was quite tired this morning so spent a long time laying on the sofa watching artoons with Liam. I went up to wake OH at 10...and Liam climbed into bed with us which is unusual. He very quickely fell asleep and when he woke up his temp was 39.2. Gave him some calpol and it came down to 38.8 so I called NHS direct. By the time the nurse called me back his temp had dropped back to normal but he was still quite drowsy and had a blotchy rash on his legs so she told me to get him an appointment with the doctors. Soonest appointment I could get was 3:40. By 3 he was back to his usual self playing, eating, drinking, giggling and the blotchyness had gone so I cancelled the doctors app 4:30 he got really bad. temp went back up to 39.3 and wouldn't come down after calpol so I called the docs..got him straight there. He has a slight ear infection and is now on antibiotics. Taste of the meds made him puke so I mixed it with some juice for him. He woudn't drink it. I've given up for tonight and put him to bed. Will mix his meds with his milk in the morning and hope he drinks it!! Poor little man. (sorry that was longer than I thought it would be lol)
 



Attached Files:







millie @ 19 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mumanddad

i hope liam gets better quickly for you hun x


----------



## Diana5241

Amanda - sorry to hear Liam is feeling ill. Hopefully the milk tomorrow will do the trick for hiding the medicine. I'm sure it has to be tough :(

I've been feeling little kicks just since this weekend, but I can't wait for the "real deal". It's always about 15 min after I eat (especially cold milk in my morning cereal) and I love just laying there feeling our boy move. Too bad my morning drive to work cuts it short! :nope:


----------



## Junebugs

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm feeling more movements, up my right side, just little wiggles and stuff, no kicks yet. Funny cause with Summer movement was always up the left hand side but so far beanie is all up the right!

That's funny you say that, did you read that article on the placenta and knowing the sex. It is really interesting.

https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451


----------



## Jokerette

You look sooooo cute in your photo *Amandad!*


----------



## EngineerGirl

Funny to hear Redheaded Babies saying she isn't showing - at 15 weeks I am totally showing. Our realtor could tell yesterday when we went to look at a house (although he didn't say anything until my husband told him first - I have the huge blessing of being around so many people who know their etiquette!). I'm only 5'0", maybe even a little less than that, and so there's no real place for Baby to go but out! Some of it is definitely still bloat, but somewhere during last week Baby definitely popped. We've pretty much told the world by now because if we didn't my body would do it on its own.

Jokerette, I think your name is very classic and classy!

Amanda, hope your little boy feels better soon!

Tiger, have a good scan. Hope all is well.

To those of you finding out the gender, how exciting! Enjoy all the fun celebrating your new daughters and sons!


----------



## RedheadBabies

EngineerGirl said:


> Funny to hear Redheaded Babies saying she isn't showing - at 15 weeks I am totally showing. Our realtor could tell yesterday when we went to look at a house (although he didn't say anything until my husband told him first - I have the huge blessing of being around so many people who know their etiquette!). I'm only 5'0", maybe even a little less than that, and so there's no real place for Baby to go but out! Some of it is definitely still bloat, but somewhere during last week Baby definitely popped. We've pretty much told the world by now because if we didn't my body would do it on its own!

I'm not sure I'll ever POP out. Feeling around, my Dr. Thinks baby has a lot more room to grow before it may need to come out. I'll be the girl with a flat stomach going to my gender scan.:dohh:

I'd love a little bump...I just feel like my midsection has thickened up. Certainly no bump. People who don't know me, would never suspect I'm pregnant.

I bet your bump is adorable!! :)


----------



## kbkb

Hello :wave: girls!

Diana- Congrats on your :blue: bump! So exciting to feel movements isnt it? Just felt my first kick yesterday in my sleep! i think baby wanted to party at 3 am :haha: :rofl:

Tiger- hope all goes well with the scan!

Amanda- hope your boy feels better soon...Hats off to all you ladies with young children, I dont know how you cope (must be oodles of patience and the art of squeezing 30 hours into a day???) I'm too overwhelmed by the thought even! 

Jokerette/Redheadbabies- People seriously say the weirdest and meanest things when you're pregnant. I told a female colleague last week and she said "oh you are still pending your anatomy scan, you shouldnt tell people things can still go wrong" ...... what the heyyy??? I mean, what does it take to just say congratulations? :brat:

Engineergirl- Ditto, Ditto!! I am 5 feet 2, i am popping big time now. No place for the baby to go but out!

Kelly- good luck on the move, how nice that now in Australia you'll now have a spring/summer Valentine baby!


----------



## tiger

well i went in and they didnt scan me ? they said since the pain had eased and nearly gone there was no point ? they are confident all is ok with baby and its just my body :dohh: thatd be right !!
also here is my bump progression so far :flower:



also my craving this week is grilled tomatoes :blush: anyone know what that means ? im eating like 6 tomatoes a day :blush::haha:


----------



## honey08

better than 6 bars of choc :dance:

ive my gender scan 2mro , pray2god all is ok :cry:


----------



## tiger

hooray for ur gender scan !!! :dance: im sure all is ok :hugs: any feeling on boy or girl? i think boy


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back Redhead! :) We are scan twins! :dance: Hubby and I will be finding out as well, because we have no patience and self-control and just cannot bear the thought of staying team yellow. :haha: It&#8217;s killing me counting down to the 19th right now&#8230; is that awful? Though I am also just very eager to see the baby again and hopefully get a clean bill on how everything&#8217;s growing in there. :D

I can&#8217;t believe people are making rude comments about you not showing though. I mean, for one &#8211; you&#8217;re a tall female! And everyone &#8216;pops&#8217; differently. Kick &#8216;em all in the teeth and blame pregnancy hormones. &#8220;Whoops, sorry, my pregnancy rage just got the best of me.&#8221; :haha: Okay, maybe not a good plan but it sounded good for a second. ;)

Yay Natasha, an official countdown to the next scan! I bet you&#8217;re pumped! :)

Cute bump Amanda, and I hope Liam is feeling better soon! :hugs:

Aw, well glad everything is looking good for you, Tiger. :hugs: I have no idea what that craving might mean &#8211; I still haven&#8217;t had but one intense craving and that only lasted a day. LOL. But right now, some bacon would be awesome. Shame I&#8217;m stuck at work. 

Hope your scan goes well Honey; I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll be great.

I get to call my OBG today for my results for my genetic screening. :) Since I haven&#8217;t heard anything in 2 weeks she said that would be good news, but she also said if I&#8217;m really curious I can call for the results, so I am. Just waiting for them to open up already. xD


----------



## RedheadBabies

swanxxsong said:


> Welcome back Redhead! :) We are scan twins! :dance: Hubby and I will be finding out as well, because we have no patience and self-control and just cannot bear the thought of staying team yellow. :haha: Its killing me counting down to the 19th right now is that awful? Though I am also just very eager to see the baby again and hopefully get a clean bill on how everythings growing in there. :D
> 
> I cant believe people are making rude comments about you not showing though. I mean, for one  youre a tall female! And everyone pops differently. Kick em all in the teeth and blame pregnancy hormones. Whoops, sorry, my pregnancy rage just got the best of me. :haha: Okay, maybe not a good plan but it sounded good for a second. ;)
> 
> I get to call my OBG today for my results for my genetic screening. :) Since I havent heard anything in 2 weeks she said that would be good news, but she also said if Im really curious I can call for the results, so I am. Just waiting for them to open up already. xD

Yay! I have a scan twin! :) Do you have a feeling about what you're having? I'm leaning boy for me, but that's not an intuition. Everyone I know, except 3 people, say boy. I guess I've just jumped on the bandwagon. I'm so excited to find out. There is so much summer clearance right now. I can get all the clothes I need for the first 3 years...I really hope its not all picked over before then!

Yeah, people say really dumb things. The thing is, the lady who said it knows I had a mmc last time. So a heartbeat comment was sooooooo out of line. Not that it isnt anyway, but with her knowing my past, it made my jaw drop! Haha...its amazing what you can blame on hormones. I probably should have knocked her for a loop!

I'm sure all is well with your genetic testing, but I understand being curious. Sometimes we just want more details than, "well, everything looks good!" :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Just got my results, and everything's negative. So that's awesome. :) haha. :dance:

I am unsure about my feeling; everyone says I'm having a girl - well with like, 2 exceptions this week haha - so I can't tell if I'm feeling it because they say that, or because I have intuition about it. xDDD So I'm just waiting to see, because no matter what I'll be over the moon. 

Clearance clothing is such a temptation! Less than two weeks until we can shop 'til we drop! ;D


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies!!! :wave: Sorry i have been gone for so long! The admins deleted my other account...so guess im back using my guppy! so sorry for the confusion and lack of giving on this thread :hugs: But i am back now and ready to chat :D 

Congrats to everyone on team :pink: and team :blue:! Its so crazy to think that we are practically half way through our pregnancy!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Doing my random check in on you all! Wednesday was our weekly date so I am trying to keep with that every couple of weeks. So many of you have posted some lovely scan pics and information that just warms my heart. I am on to cycle #2 @ MC so I am hoping Sept will prove special and successful. I am very happy to see you all doing well, and the new ladies that have joined and found you all here. So ready to see and hear of the names, room ideas, and learn more about the twins as I know there were alot in here when I was here. Best of luck for the remaining 4-5 months remaining in this journey! You are in my daily thoughts! :hugs: :flower:

AFM...CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Best wishes on moving Kelly! Wow, you're moving from the UK to Australia?! That's insane! haha. I hate the unpacking process of moving. I'm so awful with it.

Yes, insane is one way of looking at it! :wacko::haha:




RedheadBabies said:


> Kelly, in catching up, I did read about your loss. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: Will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Nice to meet you :flower: And Thankyou so much :hugs:



RedheadBabies said:


> [Are you feeling kicks? It seems there are a lot of 20+ weeks girls in the second tri forum that are still waiting to feel anything. Hoping the baby doesn't already have my DH's ADHD! It seems to be bouncing off the walls sometimes!!

My eldest Son suffered with ADD ~ He manages it alot better now he is older though ~ Fingers crossed your LO doesnt get it, its hard work! :wacko:



amandad192 said:


> Today has been a very long day and I'm expecting to be up a lot tonight. I was quite tired this morning so spent a long time laying on the sofa watching artoons with Liam. I went up to wake OH at 10...and Liam climbed into bed with us which is unusual. He very quickely fell asleep and when he woke up his temp was 39.2. Gave him some calpol and it came down to 38.8 so I called NHS direct. By the time the nurse called me back his temp had dropped back to normal but he was still quite drowsy and had a blotchy rash on his legs so she told me to get him an appointment with the doctors. Soonest appointment I could get was 3:40. By 3 he was back to his usual self playing, eating, drinking, giggling and the blotchyness had gone so I cancelled the doctors app 4:30 he got really bad. temp went back up to 39.3 and wouldn't come down after calpol so I called the docs..got him straight there. He has a slight ear infection and is now on antibiotics. Taste of the meds made him puke so I mixed it with some juice for him. He woudn't drink it. I've given up for tonight and put him to bed. Will mix his meds with his milk in the morning and hope he drinks it!! Poor little man. (sorry that was longer than I thought it would be lol)

:hugs: To Liam ~ Hope he is soon feeling better :bunny:



kbkb said:


> Kelly- good luck on the move, how nice that now in Australia you'll now have a spring/summer Valentine baby!

Thankyou :hugs: Although being heavily pregnant in the Australian summer is a little scary! :dohh:



tiger said:


> well i went in and they didnt scan me ? they said since the pain had eased and nearly gone there was no point ? they are confident all is ok with baby and its just my body :dohh: thatd be right !!
> also here is my bump progression so far :flower:
> 
> View attachment 261574
> 
> 
> also my craving this week is grilled tomatoes :blush: anyone know what that means ? im eating like 6 tomatoes a day :blush::haha:

So pleased all is well :thumbup: Great bump too :kiss:

I crave tomatoes too! Tinned tomatoes are my fav :winkwink:



honey08 said:


> better than 6 bars of choc :dance:
> 
> ive my gender scan 2mro , pray2god all is ok :cry:

Good luck ~ Sure all will be Ok :flower:



swanxxsong said:


> Just got my results, and everything's negative. So that's awesome. :) haha. :dance:

Great news :thumbup:



Guppy051708 said:


> Hi ladies!!! :wave: Sorry i have been gone for so long! The admins deleted my other account...so guess im back using my guppy! so sorry for the confusion and lack of giving on this thread :hugs: But i am back now and ready to chat :D
> 
> Congrats to everyone on team :pink: and team :blue:! Its so crazy to think that we are practically half way through our pregnancy!!!!

Glad to see you back :wave:



MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Doing my random check in on you all! Wednesday was our weekly date so I am trying to keep with that every couple of weeks. So many of you have posted some lovely scan pics and information that just warms my heart. I am on to cycle #2 @ MC so I am hoping Sept will prove special and successful. I am very happy to see you all doing well, and the new ladies that have joined and found you all here. So ready to see and hear of the names, room ideas, and learn more about the twins as I know there were alot in here when I was here. Best of luck for the remaining 4-5 months remaining in this journey! You are in my daily thoughts! :hugs: :flower:
> 
> AFM...CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## TheRealMe

Junebugs said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling more movements, up my right side, just little wiggles and stuff, no kicks yet. Funny cause with Summer movement was always up the left hand side but so far beanie is all up the right!
> 
> That's funny you say that, did you read that article on the placenta and knowing the sex. It is really interesting.
> 
> https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451Click to expand...

WOW this is so interesting! We should test this theory out on the ones who already know the gender! Thanks!


----------



## TheRealMe

EngineerGirl said:


> Funny to hear Redheaded Babies saying she isn't showing - at 15 weeks I am totally showing. Our realtor could tell yesterday when we went to look at a house (although he didn't say anything until my husband told him first - I have the huge blessing of being around so many people who know their etiquette!). I'm only 5'0", maybe even a little less than that, and so there's no real place for Baby to go but out! Some of it is definitely still bloat, but somewhere during last week Baby definitely popped. We've pretty much told the world by now because if we didn't my body would do it on its own.
> 
> Jokerette, I think your name is very classic and classy!
> 
> Amanda, hope your little boy feels better soon!
> 
> Tiger, have a good scan. Hope all is well.
> 
> To those of you finding out the gender, how exciting! Enjoy all the fun celebrating your new daughters and sons!


WOW really? I am not really showing either. I havent told anyone at work yet...was planning on announcing it next week but no one has noticed. I told a friend of mine yesterday and she couldnt have guessed!


----------



## Guppy051708

With my son i hardly showed until 17 weeks, but looking back at my bump pics...im not sure i would call that "showing" now lol. Its very common to take a while to show with your first...i think a lot of ppl assume a pregnant lady starts showing the minute she's pregnant, and then when youve got a small bump at 20 weeks they think you arn't big enough :dohh:


*Could i please get my EDD changed to Feb 23rd.(it was the 22nd)* My date changed, but its only bc i had an error on calculation of ovulation :dohh: opps! haha. mommy preggie brain can do that to ya! :blush:


----------



## Junebugs

GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK GUPPY! I was just asking a couple post back where you had gone!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

TheRealMe said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling more movements, up my right side, just little wiggles and stuff, no kicks yet. Funny cause with Summer movement was always up the left hand side but so far beanie is all up the right!
> 
> That's funny you say that, did you read that article on the placenta and knowing the sex. It is really interesting.
> 
> https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451Click to expand...
> 
> WOW this is so interesting! We should test this theory out on the ones who already know the gender! Thanks!Click to expand...

There was a thread a while ago that tested it and it was crazy how many woman proved it correct !


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK GUPPY! I was just asking a couple post back where you had gone!! :)

aww thanks so much friend :friends: tbh, i didn't read back just bc i knew that could take years :rofl: i am so glad to be back!


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> TheRealMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling more movements, up my right side, just little wiggles and stuff, no kicks yet. Funny cause with Summer movement was always up the left hand side but so far beanie is all up the right!
> 
> That's funny you say that, did you read that article on the placenta and knowing the sex. It is really interesting.
> 
> https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451Click to expand...
> 
> WOW this is so interesting! We should test this theory out on the ones who already know the gender! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> There was a thread a while ago that tested it and it was crazy how many woman proved it correct !Click to expand...

Neat! Mine is to my left side, so anxious to see if its right!


----------



## Stargazer77

Need sympathy girls.

I'm having a total bloody nightmare. My doctor has written me a sick note saying I should only work part time for 6 weeks....due to health stuff.... but I'm so bloody busy at work I haven't been able to and my manager has been off sick so I've not been able to talk to her. It was two weeks ago my doc signed me off full time working!!!

Plus I've got some awful stuff going on on my cases and my stress levels are sky high!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Stargazer77 said:


> Need sympathy girls.
> 
> I'm having a total bloody nightmare. My doctor has written me a sick note saying I should only work part time for 6 weeks....due to health stuff.... but I'm so bloody busy at work I haven't been able to and my manager has been off sick so I've not been able to talk to her. It was two weeks ago my doc signed me off full time working!!!
> 
> Plus I've got some awful stuff going on on my cases and my stress levels are sky high!!!

aww :hugs: i hope you can find a way to cope with the stress.

What type of job do you have? Could you do any type of "work from home" sort of thing? then you could take it easy and also get work done.


----------



## Stargazer77

I'm a social worker in a front line child protection team so its community based work. Sooooooooo exhausted. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Stargazer77 said:


> I'm a social worker in a front line child protection team so its community based work. Sooooooooo exhausted. :(

oh yeah, i was in the social field myself...def. can be stressful....i really hope someone can cover for you or something. you really need to take care of that baby and i know how stressful social work can be when you're not pregnant! Just try and focus on yourself. if there is a health concern and something happens you'll feel guilty forever over it :hugs: but if you do everything you can to help, it will be much better. Im sure the others would understand :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

Hi everyone. Checking in. Leaving for disney 4 am Friday morning so I am a little crazed and I have to work tomorrow ugh. Oh well Disney here I come.
Feeling good still no issues. I am so confused with my belly lol I have people say wow sure your not having twins then I have wow 4 moths your so tiny. WTH guess it's the outfits IDK. anyway super excited next Wed. I find out what my little one is. Everyone thinks girl except my DH who says if I was having a girl I would not look this good! I guess it's a nice thing but I just want him to be wrong so he's not so smug LMBO. 
Random question I now wanna name my girl Jersey but could that be a boys name?
LMK opinions.
Thanks feel good
Heather


----------



## Guppy051708

have a great vaca sapphire!!!

some clothing def makes me look more preggo than others!


----------



## Guppy051708

Can you girls please help me out here with names! We are FOR SURE on our boy name (Elliot Giovanni) but we have a few girl names that i love and having trouble picking since we like all of them :blush: could you please answer my baby name poll question? thank you! :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/728488-critique-my-list-aurora-alora-lenah-emberleigh.html


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back Guppy! I voted on your name board; beautiful name choices!

Hi MrsM! :dust: and :hugs: for you! xoxo Miss you tons and praying all is well with you and your dear wife!

Aw Star. :hugs: Sorry to hear things are so stressful. That&#8217;s awful! 

Have a great vacation Saphire! I get a lot of questions too about how &#8216;big&#8217; I am for my first and already. I tell people that I&#8217;m short so the baby has nowhere to go but outward at this point! :haha: I am pretty certain there&#8217;s only one unless we had a crazy hidden twin who&#8217;s avoided being noticed multiple times. :shrug: So I&#8217;m just rolling with the thought that I&#8217;m just showing more than some others. People should just shush anyway. ;)

I&#8217;ve only met females with the name Jersey, by the way. Well, met one and the other was the girl in Coyote Ugly. :)


----------



## tiger

guppy welcome back !! ive missed you !!!! :hugs: we were due date buddies but i got moved a day forward and your a day back now :haha: lol.
junebugs - i think that article is really interesting ! only problem is that i have no idea where my placenta is since i didnt have a 12 week scan lol
a week and a half til my scan :dance: im so excited ! i really thought i was having a girl, but think its just wishful thinking and hoping !


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait to hear about your scan tiger!!


----------



## tiger

same . im so excited, im literally counting down the days to see my little one again !


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies :)

we had our heartbeat bear made today! LOVE IT
i'm counting down to my 19 wk scan as well. 3 WKS TO GO!
got to see monster today! 
completely upside down on its little head, and still kicking up a storm, lol.
the tech was laughing and saying i was bound to have an acrobat on my hands. 

so excited, i keep pressing the bears tummy over and over. i think im going to have the recording worn out before baby even arrives! 

FEB SEEMS SO FAR OFF!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9:


----------



## tiger

Almost Mama said:


> hi ladies :)
> 
> we had our heartbeat bear made today! LOVE IT
> i'm counting down to my 19 wk scan as well. 3 WKS TO GO!
> got to see monster today!
> completely upside down on its little head, and still kicking up a storm, lol.
> the tech was laughing and saying i was bound to have an acrobat on my hands.
> 
> so excited, i keep pressing the bears tummy over and over. i think im going to have the recording worn out before baby even arrives!
> 
> FEB SEEMS SO FAR OFF!!!

what is a heartbeat bear ? lol :shrug:
did you have a scan today aswell ? how exciting :dance: 


so i went in to the drs because i was worrying myself silly about not feeling bub move much :blush: heartbeat of 140 :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

So glad your appt went well tiger!

A HB Bear is a bear that they record the sound of your LOs HB on. Then you can press the stomach and hear your LOs HB :cloud9: I had one made for isaiah. Love that sound. <3 Its nice to know i will always have his heartbeat as a baby in the womb :cloud9:


----------



## tiger

ive never hear of it ! thats a fantastic idea !!! could i buy one off the internet ?


----------



## Guppy051708

Probably! do you have a doppler (so you can record it)? Or you can get private scans done and they do them there a lot. Or perhapes you cargiver would be generous enough to let you record it at your appt.? Worth a shot.


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> guppy welcome back !! ive missed you !!!! :hugs: we were due date buddies but i got moved a day forward and your a day back now :haha: lol.
> junebugs - i think that article is really interesting ! only problem is that i have no idea where my placenta is since i didnt have a 12 week scan lol
> a week and a half til my scan :dance: im so excited ! i really thought i was having a girl, but think its just wishful thinking and hoping !

I thought so too but i'm in the same boat. I have no idea where my placenta is located and i did not find this article until after my 12 week scan. I wish there was a way of finding out without having to have an ultrasound tech. tell you. 

I will ask where it is on my ultrasound on the 16th, but by then hopeful i will find out the sex already


----------



## Guppy051708

here is one. there are many out there though :D

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Heartbeat-Bear-Recordable-stuffed/dp/B002VI00UY


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> ive never hear of it ! thats a fantastic idea !!! could i buy one off the internet ?



We went to UC BABY to have one made... they have themm all over, so may google to see if one is in the area,
if not, maybe just try "heartbeat bear, _______" (fill in the blank with your city or town)

i hadnt heard of it either until I became pregnant, and a friend of my wifes told us she had one made for her daughter. 

and @ GUPPY

i agree... it really is the absolute best sound ever. :cloud9:


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :)
> 
> we had our heartbeat bear made today! LOVE IT
> i'm counting down to my 19 wk scan as well. 3 WKS TO GO!
> got to see monster today!
> completely upside down on its little head, and still kicking up a storm, lol.
> the tech was laughing and saying i was bound to have an acrobat on my hands.
> 
> so excited, i keep pressing the bears tummy over and over. i think im going to have the recording worn out before baby even arrives!
> 
> FEB SEEMS SO FAR OFF!!!
> 
> what is a heartbeat bear ? lol :shrug:
> did you have a scan today aswell ? how exciting :dance:
> 
> 
> so i went in to the drs because i was worrying myself silly about not feeling bub move much :blush: heartbeat of 140 :cloud9:Click to expand...

oh! sorry, missed this bit. 

yes, we had a scan today, in order to find the best spot for the heart beat (being directly over the heart creates the clearest recording)
I also got to see baby yesterday, but for less happy reasons.

I was in the hospital all day with fairly severe pain in my lower left abdomen, and terrified there was something wrong w/monster.
after much testing, turns out i'd had a ruptured cyst on the left ovary.

thankfully, they let us see baby to put us at ease.
heartbeat was 150 bpm. :cloud9: and as usual...baby was moving up a storm!


----------



## Guppy051708

DH PICKED A NAME!!!!

:pink:*Aurora Pearl Kirsch*:pink:

&

:blue:*Elliot Giovanni Kirsch*:blue:​
Since i picked DSs first name, it waas only fair for DH to pick this ones name. Im cool with it though :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Almost Mama, a ruptured cyst?! OUCH! so glad you and baby are okay :hugs:


----------



## tiger

guppy :dance: yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: fantastic names !!!!
we have our first names and girls middle name but not sure on the boy middle name just yet.
almost mama - im glad everything is ok :hugs: i was in for abdominal pain the other day as well ! althought we didnt get a scan :( 
i cant find any of those heartbeat bears in australia and if i want it shipped from america it will cost $100 :shock:


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :( Sorry hun. I wonder if i could ship you one? not sure how customs and whatnot works :shurg:

Thanks! are those names in your siggy your :pink: and :blue: names? Those are cute!!


----------



## tiger

Yeh Kooper will be our boys name and Holly for the girls. well Holly Maddison Skylah will be a full name if we have a little pink bundle but DH and i are still arguing over the middle names for if its a blue bundle


----------



## Guppy051708

Understand! It can be a challenge to find the perfect name! i know finding our girl name was WAY more challenging than finding our boys name. I like Holly a lot! I wanted to go with a flower/plant/gem type name, so obviously i love Holly lol. We went with Pearl for the middle name because it is after my great grandmother and because its a type of "gem" (or whatever thats called :haha:)


----------



## tiger

lol :haha: 
yeh i had a dream that we had a little girl and named her holly and since then ive been set on the name :cloud9: Jonno likes Kooper Erik Rayne for a boy. but im not so sure on Rayne? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

I think if you spell it that way, its fine, just done spell it Raine-then it would look girly. It does flow nicely. Its a bit long but i know some ppl who have two middle names and they love it!


----------



## Junebugs

Wow, i can't believe you girls already have names. For some reason i can't even think of names yet until i know the sex. I feel like i can't do anything until then, it just all feels so overwhelming otherwise. lol


----------



## Stormynights

I went in for my anatomy scan. 
Baby is healthy, but we couldn't find out the sex. S/he had legs crossed and bent, completely hiding the goods.


----------



## sparklez

Scan today :happydance: can't wait, it's at 2.30 so 6 hours to go. We're planning to stay team yellow unless beany decides to flah us!! will be back soon with pictures although working tonight so might be tomorrow.

as for bumps, I'm 5'0" and totally showing, have had a bump for weeks but is a deff. baby bump now, and certain clothes really affect it, had baggy Tshirt Mon and loooked tiny but hoizontal stripes today and it looks twice as big.:haha:


----------



## kbkb

good luck for your scan sparklez!wow- 20 weeks....feels like a big milestone?


----------



## tiger

good luck sparklez :dance:
stormy - that sucks about bubs not showing the goods ! are u going to get a gender scan or not bother ?


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey guys,

Just wanted to pop by and announce that my second wee bundle is a 100% confirmed boy. Had an Amniocentesis last week (as my first son has Down Syndrome) and just got the results back as completely healthy! We're very happy and were extremely worried but now can finally settle into the pregnancy.


----------



## tiger

Nathyrra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and announce that my second wee bundle is a 100% confirmed boy. Had an Amniocentesis last week (as my first son has Down Syndrome) and just got the results back as completely healthy! We're very happy and were extremely worried but now can finally settle into the pregnancy.

congrats on your 2nd blue bundle :blue: 
and yay for everything being fantastic !!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> DH PICKED A NAME!!!!
> 
> :pink:*Aurora Pearl Kirsch*:pink:
> 
> &
> 
> :blue:*Elliot Giovanni Kirsch*:blue:​Since i picked DSs first name, it waas only fair for DH to pick this ones name. Im cool with it though :cloud9:


:happydance: Congrats on choosing names :happydance:




sparklez said:


> Scan today :happydance: can't wait, it's at 2.30 so 6 hours to go. We're planning to stay team yellow unless beany decides to flah us!! will be back soon with pictures although working tonight so might be tomorrow.
> 
> as for bumps, I'm 5'0" and totally showing, have had a bump for weeks but is a deff. baby bump now, and certain clothes really affect it, had baggy Tshirt Mon and loooked tiny but hoizontal stripes today and it looks twice as big.:haha:

Good luck with your scan :baby:



Nathyrra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and announce that my second wee bundle is a 100% confirmed boy. Had an Amniocentesis last week (as my first son has Down Syndrome) and just got the results back as completely healthy! We're very happy and were extremely worried but now can finally settle into the pregnancy.

Many Congrats on your 2nd little Boy :blue: :dance:

Now, try & relax :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Im in ORANGEHOOD! :yipee:


----------



## kbkb

KellyC75 said:


> Im in ORANGEHOOD! :yipee:

Yay!! for that:happydance:


----------



## kbkb

Nathyrra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and announce that my second wee bundle is a 100% confirmed boy. Had an Amniocentesis last week (as my first son has Down Syndrome) and just got the results back as completely healthy! We're very happy and were extremely worried but now can finally settle into the pregnancy.

Congratulations! glad all's well :thumbup:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Nathyrra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and announce that my second wee bundle is a 100% confirmed boy. Had an Amniocentesis last week (as my first son has Down Syndrome) and just got the results back as completely healthy! We're very happy and were extremely worried but now can finally settle into the pregnancy.

That's wonderful news hun, I'm so glad that everything's okay with your lil one.

I've had another crazy week at work so haven't been able to update much. I have read your posts whenever I could.

I had a crazy dream the other night about giving birth but the nurses never brought my baby to me. I freaked out and it's scarying me so much now. The thought of someone stealing my baby from me is giving me sleepless nights :cry:

My hubby and I watched the DVD of my last scan again last night and I bawled my eyes out watching my lil baby yawning and sucking his/her thumb :haha: It was just so beautiful :cloud9:

Well, I know that I've said that I want to remain :yellow: but I think I might be changing my mind now lol. I don't know if this makes sense but I want to know if I'm having a lil boy or lil girl, but I also want the surprise when the baby is born :dohh: And my hubby is feeling pretty much the same as me, lol. So, I really don't know. Decisions, decisions....lol.

2nd trimester is awesome isn't it :) I'm so glad to have an energy boost again. 

I'm glad that you are all well. :hugs:

Ooh, I just saw that I'm a mango, yummy, my favourite fruit lol


----------



## amandad192

Liam is recovering :happydance:
He was up really late last night crying but once he finally went to sleep he slept through til the morning and has woken up very happy! We've had our usual routine so far today with little fuss.

Last night Amelia gave some really strong kicks. OH was downstairs but I reckon he would have been able to feel her if he was there. Making sure he comes to bed with me tonight so he can feel her. Shes such an owl like her daddy. I only really feel her at night. I've had a few day kicks but not much.

I'm 95% set on having a home birth. I have my scan Tuesday to make sure everything is okay with Amelia then Wednesday I have a mw appointment so will ask her about having a homebirth.
My wednesday mw appointment was supposed to be a 16 week app. We booked it for 18 weeks so mw would check HB, but where my dates changed at my 12 week scan, then Liam having been ill this week, I'll be 20 weeks by the time I see her next.

Can't beleive we're all just about half way..over the next 20 weeks we're all gonna get huge!!!

Has everybody's MS gone now or is anyone still suffering??
x


----------



## RJ2

Hi Ladies,
Haven't been around for the last few days come down sick again.
Have my anatomy scan tomorrow which I'm always excited about getting to see Bub.

Love all the names and congrats to everyone for the results on the scans, I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well.

Since we have been sharing names I thought I'd let on that our little girl is to be called Charlie Erin.

Well it is nearly 10:00pm here and I need my rest so will leave you all to it.
Best wishes to you all and I'll pop back once I'm over this bug. Hopefully before my 1st wedding anniversary on Sunday, and I'm out of here before I bring you all down by being a sad sack.

Cheers


----------



## BabyAngelic

RJ2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Haven't been around for the last few days come down sick again.
> Have my anatomy scan tomorrow which I'm always excited about getting to see Bub.
> 
> Love all the names and congrats to everyone for the results on the scans, I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well.
> 
> Since we have been sharing names I thought I'd let on that our little girl is to be called Charlie Erin.
> 
> Well it is nearly 10:00pm here and I need my rest so will leave you all to it.
> Best wishes to you all and I'll pop back once I'm over this bug. Hopefully before my 1st wedding anniversary on Sunday, and I'm out of here before I bring you all down by being a sad sack.
> 
> 
> Cheers

Hope you feel better soon sweetie. It sucks to be sick while you're pregnant :hugs:


----------



## ellemonkey

tiggertea said:


> *1st *
> BetsyRN
> MrsNicols
> MrsNormie
> 
> *2nd *
> Julia323
> SaraAbi
> RJ2 :pink:
> 
> *3rd *
> Vic2010
> Ladybug1
> christinajosl
> MissCourtneyP
> MumNo2
> 
> *4th *
> hopeforamirac
> Laidee
> lellis82
> fuschia
> LorettaClaire
> Jetset
> emzo79
> aliwnec10
> Fruitymeli
> LunaBean
> dizzyangel :yellow:
> 
> *5th *
> nightkd
> jmla04
> RedHeadBabies
> Lulu1982
> nsmomtobe
> ladygogs
> jemmywoo84
> Junebugs
> 
> *6th *
> samantha1990
> Laney_L
> _dreamer_
> redpop
> 
> *7th *
> Monalisa30
> Xlaura_BellaX
> Pandasnax
> muminuk
> swanxxsong
> 
> *8th *
> bumpsmum
> Alwilan
> LakensMommy11
> Chippym2b
> NewAtThis13
> KjConard
> suzzle
> kbkb :yellow:
> monkeydo :yellow:
> 
> *9th *
> xsarahxxannx
> sammy1205
> VegtaBully
> katieeandbump
> BabyAngelic
> JohnsPrincess
> 
> *10th *
> Diana5241 :blue:
> emsie_123
> TeQuiero :yellow:
> kirstensheep
> 
> *11th *
> Amethyste
> srm1214
> Stargazer77
> Mamoosca
> KnitWit
> ZombieKitten
> bebedreamr
> 
> *12th *
> Gunner 2009
> fotokat
> Jasmine79
> threebirds
> crimsonsky
> stormynights
> 
> *13th *
> CarlyT
> JulianasMommy
> Nathyrra
> 
> 
> *14th *
> MRS_HJO
> Josefin
> pixiepower
> babyclements :yellow:
> tucker07
> Jodie0801
> Tirzah
> gidge
> SuzieRio
> navywife86
> AveryATL
> wookie130
> Jims_Girl
> MummytoSummer
> OliveLove
> twinkletoesxx
> Wantabean
> Tobaira
> Jims_Girl
> cupcakepie
> nikkinoo36
> 
> *15th *
> jenniferttc1
> FunToRun
> Kirei
> Hotpink
> singers_love
> Misscheifmake
> mumanddad
> Natasha2605
> MrsM17
> DodgerLove
> 
> 
> *16th *
> sprouty
> Hanawanabump
> gemzy
> MaybBaby
> TheRealMe
> butterfly4
> diverdi
> bababel
> BeachComber
> 
> *17th *
> memeto
> emerton24
> 
> *18th *
> swalumni
> Mrs HM
> By the Grace
> Nicky21
> GypsyGrl
> Finny88
> Jokerette :blue:
> 
> *19th *
> natty1985
> Louise N
> ali...cat
> MermaidMom
> missmoomin
> Goldeen
> honey08
> 
> *20th *
> Louise N
> saphire76
> finallyprego
> Button#
> 
> *21st*
> GingerNut
> Jenny Penn
> CateFace
> 
> *22nd*
> mindyb85
> tiger
> ArmyOfUs
> 
> *23rd*
> suzielou3
> Guppy051708 :yellow:
> 
> *24th*
> Tink81
> 
> *25th*
> LolaAnn
> Robertsgirl
> topsy
> emmadaisy
> painted_pony
> Almost Mama
> 
> *26th*
> tiggertea
> sib85
> 
> *27th*
> AmaryllisRed
> dsnshne23
> 
> *28th*
> 060609
> MrsGemmaRose
> rj84
> inxsmhpy
> 
> *29th*
> kittiekat
> TTC Again
> geogem
> EngineerGirl
> lilrojo
> Wendyk07
> MrsStutler
> 
> 
> 
> *Honorary February Valentines* (Original Due Dates in Feb)
> 
> *24th January*
> sparklez
> 
> *26th January*
> mrsraggle :yellow:
> 
> *27th January*
> becstar
> 
> *30th January*
> amandad192 :pink:
> 
> *1st March*
> KellyC75
> 
> ​

Hi can I join? im due leap day, my youngest will be 1 when this baby arrives and he was due valentines day just gone.


----------



## tiggertea

list updated.


----------



## dizzyangel

excellent work your doing tiggertea with all these changes!!

Anyone else think its was a very very long time between their scans??? Im getting a little impatient now and want the 27th to come round quickly so I can see peanut again!!


----------



## Junebugs

*Dizzy-* YES!! I feel that way EVERYDAY!!! Next friday for me!!

*Tiggertea-* Thanks so much!! :)

*Ellemonkey- *WELCOME!!

*Nathyrra- *That is great news!! And congratz on your little boy!

*Kelly-* Congratz on Orangehood

*Amanda-* I am happy to hear Liam is feeling better!

*Rj2-* I love the name!! Sooo cute!

*Stormy- *Are you going to stay team yellow then or are you going to get a private scan?

*Sparklez- *YAY FOR THE SCAN!!! You need to let us know if you see the "bits" ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. havent been on forever... well went away on vacation.. and cannot ever keep up on here.. lol

Hope your all doing well... yay for upcoming scan and appts and boys and girls.. :) lol sorry I dont know who all knows..

AFM-Finally an orange.. finally 15 weeks.. 6 days till my next appt.. just a checkup but still fun get to hear the hb so that makes it fun.. then will schedule my scan for in october.. seems forever away.. but i know it will fly by.. 

Oh and i have felt flutters.. this is my second baby.. so they say you can feel things sooner and i guess they are right.. :) Def not constant but there..

Hope you all have a great day.. and i will try to keep up.. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

i know how you guys feel! I still dont even have a scan booked yet :(
I do have my next prenatal appt. i'll be about 19-20 weeks so not sure why they didn't book it. Hope they do soon though! my appt is on the 27th

im an avocado today :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks ladies. Been a busy few days here so not been chatting much. Keeping up to date with changes though! :lol:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## ellemonkey

Wow a LOT of babies due Valentines day, my little man was this year, waters broke on monday 14th and got my hopes up high......3 days later he arrived.


----------



## becstar

Stargazer77 said:


> Need sympathy girls.
> 
> I'm having a total bloody nightmare. My doctor has written me a sick note saying I should only work part time for 6 weeks....due to health stuff.... but I'm so bloody busy at work I haven't been able to and my manager has been off sick so I've not been able to talk to her. It was two weeks ago my doc signed me off full time working!!!
> 
> Plus I've got some awful stuff going on on my cases and my stress levels are sky high!!!

Isn't that legally dodgy? A doctor's note is a legal document, and when I was signed off for two weeks I wasn't allowed back until I had been cleared by the doctor for insurance reasons.


----------



## becstar

Wow, you ladies can talk! Just been trying to catch up! 

It's my 20 week scan tomorrow, I am really looking forward to it. I've been feeling more and more kicks, much stronger, and it's been lovely. I really hope everything is okay.


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> Wow, you ladies can talk! Just been trying to catch up!
> 
> It's my 20 week scan tomorrow, I am really looking forward to it. I've been feeling more and more kicks, much stronger, and it's been lovely. I really hope everything is okay.

YAY!!! I don't know if it is jut me or not but i get so excided when someone is having there scan! lol.... i know i am a loser...... are you staying team yeloow or finding out the sex?


----------



## mumanddad

dizzyangel said:


> excellent work your doing tiggertea with all these changes!!
> 
> Anyone else think its was a very very long time between their scans??? Im getting a little impatient now and want the 27th to come round quickly so I can see peanut again!!

I agree, mine is the 3rd oct.

I meet my consultant tomorrow and will get my induction day set x


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies! Sorry I can't catch up on everything, but I went back a few pages annnnd....

*RJ2*  Hope you feel better. Seeing your LO should definitely help PS: LOVE the name Charlie for a girl!

*ellemonkey*  three days later?! I can only imagine Ill be a wreck if the LO hangs around for three days AFTER my water breaks! 

*Nathyrra*  congrats on team :blue: and little bubs being healthy!

*Guppy051708*  Love the names! Aurora was on my list if we had a girl and I still love it!

*amandad192*  happy to hear Liam is starting to feel well again

*tiger*  cuuute names! And thanks to *Guppy* for pointing them out I missed that!



I've been starting to feel at least one kick/bump every day, but I'm impatiently waiting for more! And my bump is definitely growing. I'm at the in-between stage... a few people who know I'm pregnant are starting to comment that the baby's growing, but those who don't know still don't say anything (probably are blaming hamburgers!!)

Went to the doc Tuesday for my regular checkup and was THRILLED to find out I only have to wait 3 weeks instead of 4 for my next scan! Counting down to 9/24 for my anomaly ultrasound! What a treat to see LO twice in one month! :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

Could you move me to the 1st of February please? I am due either 31st of January or 1st of February... :lol:

Finding out the sex today hopefully... So much for no scans... :dohh: It's at 5:45pm (central time) so 11:45pm UK time. Will update if we actually find out.

Peawich is moving a LOT the past couple of days. Since we had a horrible time getting home from the UK on Monday I was having lots of Braxton Hicks, but they seem to have settled down and now I'm just getting beat up from the inside :lol: I wonder if the stress/dehydration/exhaustion may have also had a growth spurt added to it, which made the Braxton Hicks so bad on Tuesday... 

Evelyn is down for a nap, so I'm going to grab and shower and get ready now. Had planned to do so much today, but I just feel exhausted...


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Diana!

Junebugs, i get excited when other ppl have scans too :blush:


----------



## RJ2

Diana thanks for the support. It's great your feeling bub kick regularly.


----------



## Stormynights

Junebugs said:


> *Stormy- *Are you going to stay team yellow then or are you going to get a private scan?

Had a scan today, team pink!! :):cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

UK ladies....
Do you still get the wee white Maternity Exemption card for the dentist etc? If so, how far along were you when yours was sent out?


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> Almost Mama, a ruptured cyst?! OUCH! so glad you and baby are okay :hugs:

thanks guppy :) oh the joys of pregnancy are endless, no? lol
btw, LOVE the names! super super cute :happydance:


----------



## Almost Mama

guppy! i didn't realize but we're only one day apart in terms of weeks along (I was 16 wks yesterday) our EDD's are 2 days, but none the less, almost bump buddies.

i didn't realize 16 wks was avacado! YAY!!
Also... was it you who had picked the name Holly? That's my youngest sisters name (I was always jealous i didnt get it! LOL) 


@ STORMY... congrats on the team pink!!! super exciting!!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

tiggertea said:


> UK ladies....
> Do you still get the wee white Maternity Exemption card for the dentist etc? If so, how far along were you when yours was sent out?

yes, mine got filled in at my booking in appointment and came about 2 weeks later


----------



## Almost Mama

yay! finally got a ticker :)
Hoping it works~


----------



## tiger

Almost Mama said:


> guppy! i didn't realize but we're only one day apart in terms of weeks along (I was 16 wks yesterday) our EDD's are 2 days, but none the less, almost bump buddies.
> 
> i didn't realize 16 wks was avacado! YAY!!
> Also... was it you who had picked the name Holly? That's my youngest sisters name (I was always jealous i didnt get it! LOL)
> 
> 
> @ STORMY... congrats on the team pink!!! super exciting!!!!

i picked holly for a girl lol :cloud9: i love the name. 

rj2 - where abouts do u live ? we are in the same time zone ? when u posted about it nearly being 10pm it was the same for me !


----------



## RJ2

tiger said:


> rj2 - where abouts do u live ? we are in the same time zone ? when u posted about it nearly being 10pm it was the same for me !

I'm in Sydney North Shore. Yourself?


----------



## tiger

townsville, qld lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

Stormynights said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> *Stormy- *Are you going to stay team yellow then or are you going to get a private scan?
> 
> Had a scan today, team pink!! :):cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats on your little girl :cloud9:



Almost Mama said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Almost Mama, a ruptured cyst?! OUCH! so glad you and baby are okay :hugs:
> 
> thanks guppy :) oh the joys of pregnancy are endless, no? lol
> btw, LOVE the names! super super cute :happydance:Click to expand...

oh yes, theres always so much no one tells ya! 

Thank you! i love Aurora, but im still not sure if that would be my childs name if that makes any sense. :blush: oh well, dh's pick lol



Almost Mama said:


> guppy! i didn't realize but we're only one day apart in terms of weeks along (I was 16 wks yesterday) our EDD's are 2 days, but none the less, almost bump buddies.
> 
> i didn't realize 16 wks was avacado! YAY!!
> Also... was it you who had picked the name Holly? That's my youngest sisters name (I was always jealous i didnt get it! LOL)

If i wouldn't have messed up on my ov. date, then we would be due the same day! but got put back a date bc i knew the CD i ov. on but i thought that was June 1st...it was actually the 2nd :dohh:

Happy belated 16 weeks!

Tiger is using Holly as her :pink: name :)

btw, nice ticker ;)


----------



## Jokerette

*Tiger-* MMMmmmm grilled tomatoes with salt sound amazing!

*Guppy- *Welcome back! I LOVE your name selections!!!! :) We missed you!

*MrsMM24-* We're all keeping our fingers and toes crossed for you :) xoxoxoxo

*AlmostMama-* you inspired me... I just ordered a Heartbeat bear off Amazon! Can't wait to record the heartbeat off my doppler!!!

*Nathyrra- *Congrats on your healthy baby boy! :blue: Very exciting!!! :)

*Stormynights* - Congrats on team pink!!!!! :pink:


----------



## Jokerette

My husband has been studying! He said to me yesterday, "You know, you might start feeling quickening soon." It was so cute! Because 2 months ago he would NOT have had a clue that quickening meant little flutters!

I still have not felt it... but hoping for it soon!!! :) I LOVE BEING PREGNANT!

I am enjoying a nice glass of non-alcohol sparkling cider in a champagne flute right now :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> My husband has been studying! He said to me yesterday, "*You know, you might start feeling quickening soon.*" It was so cute! Because 2 months ago he would NOT have had a clue that quickening meant little flutters!
> 
> I still have not felt it... but hoping for it soon!!! :) I LOVE BEING PREGNANT!

Aww :cloud9: did that totally melt your heart? :cloud9: that is adorable!

i bet you'll be feeling that LO very soon. ;)
Is this your first? I felt DS at 17 weeks (flutters). This baby, i felt at 14 weeks (exactly).


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> My husband has been studying! He said to me yesterday, "*You know, you might start feeling quickening soon.*" It was so cute! Because 2 months ago he would NOT have had a clue that quickening meant little flutters!
> 
> I still have not felt it... but hoping for it soon!!! :) I LOVE BEING PREGNANT!
> 
> Aww :cloud9: did that totally melt your heart? :cloud9: that is adorable!
> 
> i bet you'll be feeling that LO very soon. ;)
> Is this your first? I felt DS at 17 weeks (flutters). This baby, i felt at 14 weeks (exactly).Click to expand...

Yup! its my first! :) ooh, it made me so happy to hear him say that. It was really cute, and just shows he is excited too!


----------



## Guppy051708

^that would be so cute :cloud9:

I bet you'll feel the beany very soon then :cloud9:


----------



## Julia323

Hey ladies! I haven't been around for a while, and I find it really hard to keep track of this thread when I don't check every day, but I hope everyone is doing well! 

I'm just popping in to say that we had our scan today, and we're on team blue! The doctor said that the baby is "probably" a boy, that he was pretty confident but didn't want to say 100%. Everything else went well at the scan, other than a super awful 3d picture that I'm not sharing with ANYONE! LOL Very unattractive pic of poor little one, but I have a hard time not finding all 3d pics as a bit freaky.

I'm feeling great. I've had a ton of energy most days, but there are still days where I just want to crawl into bed and nap. Food hasn't been a good thing, my appetite is terrible but I'm trying to force myself to eat for both of us! At least my weight has finally started to pick up.

We started the nursery this past weekend too! I'm excited to really get moving on that, the paint has already made a big difference!

Anyways, that's my quick update, ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) to all of you and I hope everyone is having a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## Stormynights

Thank you ladies! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Stormy- Congratz on team :pink:

Julia- Congratz on Team :blue:

There seems to be alot of blue going around in this group right now....


----------



## mumanddad

tiggertea said:


> UK ladies....
> Do you still get the wee white Maternity Exemption card for the dentist etc? If so, how far along were you when yours was sent out?

I got mine at 9 weeks, my mw sent the form off when i had bloods done at 6 weeks x


----------



## tiggertea

I'll bet that's the card my sorry excuse for an NHS midwife "didn't have any left" of.... Ah well, will phone consultant and get him to sort it for me. (Won't start my usual rant :lol:)

Thanks for the replies ladies! :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Man, I stay offline for one day and fall so behind! :haha: Congrats to our newest additions to team blue and pink! :) So awesome! 

Welcome new members!

I'm exhausted, and had a great time shopping with my sis yesterday. Got a ton of great stuff for the baby but oh, how I wish I knew what we were having! Too many cute gender-specific outfits! Only a week and change to go! :dance:

Long weekend ahead of us. Major flooding in the town where my friend's getting married (tomorrow) and every convenient route to my in-laws from my house is closed thanks to flooding. So we need to take a different route there, and then goodness knows how Saturday will go. I'm excited, but stressed because it'll be insane. 

Going to Six Flags on Sunday to drive through the Safari though. :happydance: So any of ya'll in Jersey, I'll be waving to you. ;D


----------



## nightkd

Thanks for moving me!

We had the scan last night and it was (mostly) inconclusive...we are going with team :pink: though (for the moment :haha:). 

Peawich was hugging the placenta and had her foot in her crotch, so we're going with pink due to no boy parts, even though we couldn't see the 3 lines for girl either. Pretty sure it's a girl. The lady said she'd go with 80% based on the above...

I have some scan pics to scan in later on :)


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Long weekend ahead of us. Major flooding in the town where my friend's getting married (tomorrow) and every convenient route to my in-laws from my house is closed thanks to flooding. So we need to take a different route there, and then goodness knows how Saturday will go. I'm excited, but stressed because it'll be insane.

I saw the flooding (im originally from Pennsylvania, currently visiting the fam jam, actually). It is terrible. Especially in the Harrisburg area. What town are you in? Im in central (near Penn State-Clearfield), havn't seen much flooding. I saw pics of the flooding and its just heartbreaking :( i hope you and your family/friends stay safe hun x

*nightkd* - congrats on "team :pink:" :cloud9:



Junebugs said:


> There seems to be alot of blue going around in this group right now....

Thats how it was in the August 2010 group too. I swear there were sooo many boys born! Even with "real life" friends/family boys prevailed!

AFM, im off to Pittsburgh for the weekend. gonna take DS to the childrens museum. His 2 yr old cousin and "Grammy and pappy" will be there too :D They have special stuff for the very young ones. Then we are gonna go to the Pittsburgh zoo on Sunday. Its grandparents day, so they are happy to get in for free lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much lately! Congrats to all of the ones that have found out what they are having!! 
I have been having some pretty strong Braxton Hicks the last week. On the plus side 18 weeks today!! :happydance: That means only 13 days until our ultrasound!! I am getting impatient for it!! :brat: :haha:


----------



## becstar

Congrats on the gender scans! Anyone heard from honey08? Hers was yesterday. 

tiggertea, I haven't had my card yet and I don't think the doctor even filled in the form to be honest. Will chase it up at my next midwife appointment (in 8 weeks!!!)

Junebugs, thanks for the excitement!

So, the scan was today. We were told on the letter to go to the ultrasound department in with x-ray which seemed odd, and when we got there they had no record of me and someone else booked in for the same time! Husband went upstairs to check if we were supposed to be up there in the antenatal department, and yes, sure enough, the letter was wrong. Eejits. 

The sonographer was lovely and really thorough. Ilana was really excited to see the baby and hear the heartbeat (something we've never done at a scan before) and she kept saying 'ahhh, nice, baby, me cuddle baby, ahhh' which was very cute. 

We saw the baby in lots of detail, again, different to last time where the sonographer turned the screen from me until she had all the measurements. We saw the baby's face in lots of detail and even saw its lenses move in its eyes! It was amazing. At one point as we watched it face on, it lifted its hand and kind of waved! 

Everything she could see looked fine and is within a normal range on the growth charts (its head showed as the lowest normal range which seems odd since my husband, his son and my daughter have big old heads! Easier to give birth to, I hope!) 

It was moving lots but the sonographer couldn't quite get a few of the measurements - so I have to go back in 2 weeks!!! Yay, I get to see my baby again!

Oh, and the gender? Sorry ladies, we're staying team yellow. I thought I saw a little something though but then, I got confused which bit was which so I am not reliable!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Safe travels this weekend Guppy! I live outside Philadelphia, near King of Prussia actually. :) But my in-laws and friends live just north of Harrisburg, right along the Susquehanna River. It's awful seeing the devastation, especially to Hershey Park, Knoebels, etc. We're about two hours from there and there's been flooding in the area, but we're not on the water so we've been safe thus far. 

Congrats on 18 weeks TeQuiero!

Congrats on team :pink: Night!

Glad your scan went well Bec! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Safe travels this weekend Guppy! I live outside Philadelphia, near King of Prussia actually. :) But my in-laws and friends live just north of Harrisburg, right along the Susquehanna River. It's awful seeing the devastation, especially to Hershey Park, Knoebels, etc. We're about two hours from there and there's been flooding in the area, but we're not on the water so we've been safe thus far.

Glad you are staying dry! And lucky you for living next to King of Prussia mall! lol
Sorry about your family/friends. My biological father is in the Danville area. Im pretty sure he is flooded.
Seeing Hershey Park under water is so sad :( Yesterday they were 10 ft under. My step dad said they had to kill all of the zoo animals because they didn't have time to get them all out :(
My step brother went to some flooded regions the other day. he is trained in saving ppl from water. He helped save 56 people...


----------



## Almost Mama

*Jockerette:* YAY!!! Happy to have lead you to this :) it's wonderful! I play it every moment that I can. :cloud9:

*ANYONE!!! lol*I've been Having a LOT of back pain today :cry: I have a bad tailbone as it is, but I'm such a small girl that monster seems to be weighing on me already.
I Weighed only 90lbs prior to falling pregnant (all of the females in my family are VERY tiny), and now weight about 105lbs. so 15lbs in just 4 mths seems to be driving my spine a little batty!!!
do any of you happen to have any suggestions for relief??:help:
I find going for walks helps... but as soon as I'm done walking, it flares up again.
Hot baths provide temporary relief as well... much like heat packs. 
but at this point, i'm willing to try anything~

I may take up swimming next week... I know that is what my family doc recommended years ago when my tailbone began to get bad.

any advice would be great!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ doing 20 pelvic rocks per night (before bed) should help. also try doing some in the day. i highly recommend prenatal yoga and prenatal swimming. :) furthermore, if u are not currently recieving chiropractic care you should consider it. it feels good plus it helps w optimal fetal positioning for birth (its never too early to start) and its great at relieving back pain or pelvic pressure while pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

I had a terrible day... but it did end with good news... an ultrasound seeing a healthy *baby BOY*. 

I was in a 5 car pileup this afternoon on the highway... Traffic stopped and I managed to stop my car without problem. But several cars behind me kept going and I was rear-ended. I got spun and hit by someone going very fast, then hit again on the drivers side. I was brought to the hospital in an ambulance and an though they thought everything seemed fine I pretty much insisted on an ultrasound. The ultrasound says baby was doing great, moving around, sucking his thumb. Silver lining of it all is that we got to see our baby boy on an ultrasound! I am so relieved my little guy was safe and sound in there. This was my first experience really not caring about my own safety, and just thinking about the safety and health of my baby.

I am starting to get pretty sore now and will probably take it very easy this weekend with lots of resting and relaxing. Thank goodness my baby "Kenny" is okay!
 



Attached Files:







pileup_all.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 19









ultrasound16w5d_ALLsmall.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I had a terrible day... but it did end with good news... an ultrasound seeing a healthy *baby BOY*.
> 
> I was in a 5 car pileup this afternoon on the highway... Traffic stopped and I managed to stop my car without problem. But several cars behind me kept going and I was rear-ended. I got spun and hit by someone going very fast, then hit again on the drivers side. I was brought to the hospital in an ambulance and an though they thought everything seemed fine I pretty much insisted on an ultrasound. The ultrasound says baby was doing great, moving around, sucking his thumb. Silver lining of it all is that we got to see our baby boy on an ultrasound! I am so relieved my little guy was safe and sound in there. This was my first experience really not caring about my own safety, and just thinking about the safety and health of my baby.
> 
> I am starting to get pretty sore now and will probably take it very easy this weekend with lots of resting and relaxing. Thank goodness my baby "Kenny" is okay!

That's so scary!! I am so happy you and baby Kenny are ok.. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

so glad u and the baby r fine :hugs:


----------



## Stormynights

nightkd said:


> Thanks for moving me!
> 
> We had the scan last night and it was (mostly) inconclusive...we are going with team :pink: though (for the moment :haha:).
> 
> Peawich was hugging the placenta and had her foot in her crotch, so we're going with pink due to no boy parts, even though we couldn't see the 3 lines for girl either. Pretty sure it's a girl. The lady said she'd go with 80% based on the above...
> 
> I have some scan pics to scan in later on :)

My little girl hugs the placenta too! :) Ultrasound tech said she's going to be a cuddler! We did see 3 lines though, many many times. She kept flashing us! :haha:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi Ladies! It's so hard for me to go back through and quote from my phone, but congrats on all the new pinks and blue bundles!! :) I can't wait to know like all of you.

Jokerette - How scary!!! I'm so happy you got see your baby boy, and that you're both ok! 

So all day today I had Sharp pain shooting down in my hooha...then it seemed to just shoot down the right side, and a little bit back toward the bottom of my right butt cheek. I know I have been having some growing/stretching pains this week, but does this sound like baby may be hitting a nerve? It bothered me more when sitting down, and baby has a tendency to hang out on my right side. Just thought I'd ask, as this is the first time I've experienced something that I would possible classify as "pain" (though not bad), rather than just discomfort.

Who all has scans this coming week? If you do, are finding out gender?

Hope all of you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## RJ2

*Almost Mama* I have ongoing low back pain due to an injury and have found a combination of swimming and Pilates or yoga really helps to loosen and strengthen the muscles and decreases the pain considerably. 

*Jokerette* How scary. I'm glade your little boy is okay and I hope you are not too soar for too long.:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Joker. Glad all is ok.


----------



## sparklez

Jokerette :hugs: that sounds awful, I'm so paranoid when driving on the motorway now even though I did it loads before I got pg. Often end up in the slow lane and really hate it in the rain. So glad you and kenny are ok, feel better soon xx

Our scan was great, we stayed :yellow: which I am so happy about although wonder if finding out would have helped OH feel more involved?

tiggertea, I got the form at my first midwife visit, sent it off straight away, got it back the following week as I forgot to sign it!!!:dohh: then reapplied and it came about a week later. I went to the dentists in meantime and just used my pg notes for exemption

Nathyrra, Julia and Stormynights, congrats on finding out the gender


and... A cantalope??? that sounds HUGE!, doesn't seem long since it was a rasberry!!


----------



## Diana5241

Jokerette - I'm so sorry to hear about the accident! That had to be extremely scary, but I'm happy to hear your LO is happy and healthy!! 

Stormy - I looove your new picture! What a cute way to announce a :girl:!


We have the wedding of a VERY close friend this afternoon and I'll be doing a reading at the mass. I'm so worried about having a hormone attack and crying through the whole thing, lol. I'm just so happy for them! :) Plus, it's the last of 3 weddings this summer so I won't have to be the designated driver much longer! (OH doesn't really drink except for at weddings)


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, I am sorry to hear about your accident, but I am glad to hear that you and the baby are doing ok!! Congrats on your team :blue: :) Be sure to take it easy this weekend.


----------



## mumanddad

Jokerette so sorry to hear about your acciendent x

well a little update from the consultant yesterday.

I have my gender scan on the 3rd of october and then i have to go back for a scan to watch the blood flow and measure the cord (i had a seriously seriously long cord with my first pregnancy) 

Then at 30 weeks i will have another scan to see how baby is doing and another check up with the consultant.

At 34 weeks i will be having a growth scan, then a scan once a week from then till delivery.

At 36 weeks i am have the strep b swob, not necessary really as i will have anti biotics any way but i want to be tested.

At 38 weeks (was 37 but had changed due to angels birthday) i will be induced :D i have to be in bed though at all times so that is my birth plan out the window :( 

but i will be meeting my baby around the 3rd- 4th feb :D

I cant wait x


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Has everybody's MS gone now or is anyone still suffering??
> x

Im still feeling a little sickness now & then ~ Are you still suffering then? :shrug:



Jokerette said:


> I had a terrible day... but it did end with good news... an ultrasound seeing a healthy *baby BOY*.
> 
> I was in a 5 car pileup this afternoon on the highway... Traffic stopped and I managed to stop my car without problem. But several cars behind me kept going and I was rear-ended. I got spun and hit by someone going very fast, then hit again on the drivers side. I was brought to the hospital in an ambulance and an though they thought everything seemed fine I pretty much insisted on an ultrasound. The ultrasound says baby was doing great, moving around, sucking his thumb. Silver lining of it all is that we got to see our baby boy on an ultrasound! I am so relieved my little guy was safe and sound in there. This was my first experience really not caring about my own safety, and just thinking about the safety and health of my baby.
> 
> I am starting to get pretty sore now and will probably take it very easy this weekend with lots of resting and relaxing. Thank goodness my baby "Kenny" is okay!

Oh my goodness ~ Thank the Lord that you & little *Kenny* are Ok :hugs:

Defo get plenty of rest, rest, rest....:flower: Take it very easy :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to the new :pink: & :blue: LO's :happydance:


----------



## amandad192

KellyC75 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Has everybody's MS gone now or is anyone still suffering??
> x
> 
> Im still feeling a little sickness now & then ~ Are you still suffering then? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I had a terrible day... but it did end with good news... an ultrasound seeing a healthy *baby BOY*.
> 
> I was in a 5 car pileup this afternoon on the highway... Traffic stopped and I managed to stop my car without problem. But several cars behind me kept going and I was rear-ended. I got spun and hit by someone going very fast, then hit again on the drivers side. I was brought to the hospital in an ambulance and an though they thought everything seemed fine I pretty much insisted on an ultrasound. The ultrasound says baby was doing great, moving around, sucking his thumb. Silver lining of it all is that we got to see our baby boy on an ultrasound! I am so relieved my little guy was safe and sound in there. This was my first experience really not caring about my own safety, and just thinking about the safety and health of my baby.
> 
> I am starting to get pretty sore now and will probably take it very easy this weekend with lots of resting and relaxing. Thank goodness my baby "Kenny" is okay!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness ~ Thank the Lord that you & little *Kenny* are Ok :hugs:
> 
> Defo get plenty of rest, rest, rest....:flower: Take it very easy :hugs:Click to expand...

Not as bad as I was, but still sick occasionally. Last night was terrible. I had sickness and diarrhoea at the same time. I was sat on the toilet unable to get up and had a bucket in front of me. Really not very nice.

I was the same with Liam with diarrhoea..once I got past the sickness I had diarrhoea right up to when he was born :(


----------



## tiger

jokerette - :hugs: so glad you are ok. i too would have demanded a scan 
amandad192 - im still sick occasionally, nowhere near as bad though ,but throwing up every few days. still have my gross days though.

i have my scan in 1 week :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Not as bad as I was, but still sick occasionally. Last night was terrible. I had sickness and diarrhoea at the same time. I was sat on the toilet unable to get up and had a bucket in front of me. Really not very nice.
> 
> I was the same with Liam with diarrhoea..once I got past the sickness I had diarrhoea right up to when he was born :(

:hugs: And as if we dont have enough to deal with! :dohh:



tiger said:


> amandad192 - im still sick occasionally, nowhere near as bad though ,but throwing up every few days. still have my gross days though.
> 
> i have my scan in 1 week :dance:

:hugs:

What day is your scan? :baby: :happydance:Is it the gender scan? :pink: :blue:

Love your new 'I am craving today.....' on your signature :haha:


----------



## amandad192

TMI question...

Does anybody else have leaky nipples yet??


----------



## mumanddad

Nope but suffering with the change in my bowl movements (sorry tmi) x


----------



## BabyAngelic

amandad192 said:


> TMI question...
> 
> Does anybody else have leaky nipples yet??

I do but only when I squeeze. My Hubby shouts at me saying that I'm not gonna leave any milk for the baby :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks ladies...Here's a link to an article my mom just found regarding my car accident https://www.lowellsun.com/local/ci_18866423

I have been having a tough weekend. Something changed for me. I used to be over-the-moon excited about this pregnancy and now I am suddenly overcome with fear and I am not enjoying it as much these past few days. I really hope this passes. I want to be excited about my baby boy. I didn't even enjoy the ultrasound and finding out that he was a boy as much as I would of had the circumstances been different. 

I feel really guilty for losing that excitement and I want to get back to where I was before. I feel kind of depressed. I think the whole accident really shook my more emotionally than I realized :(


----------



## BabyAngelic

Jokerette said:


> Thanks ladies...Here's a link to an article my mom just found regarding my car accident https://www.lowellsun.com/local/ci_18866423
> 
> I have been having a tough weekend. Something changed for me. I used to be over-the-moon excited about this pregnancy and now I am suddenly overcome with fear and I am not enjoying it as much these past few days. I really hope this passes. I want to be excited about my baby boy. I didn't even enjoy the ultrasound and finding out that he was a boy as much as I would of had the circumstances been different.
> 
> I feel really guilty for losing that excitement and I want to get back to where I was before. I feel kind of depressed. I think the whole accident really shook my more emotionally than I realized :(

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling that way Hun. It's probably just the shock fro m the accident. I hope you feel better soon and I'm really glad that you and your boy were not physically harmed. Be strong babe :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

I forgot to mention the other thing that is stressing me out is that the ER doctor said I had a *complete placenta previa*... meaning the placenta is completely covering the opening to the cervix. There is a chance it could migrate up during the time of the pregnancy, but if it doesn't then that means a mandatory C-section and possible bedrest later in pregnancy to avoid preterm labor or bleeding. Has anyone ever been diagnosed with a placenta previa before? What was your experience? I have not had any bleeding so at this point I was told I do not need to be on bed rest or anything, but I think im going to really try to take it easy.


----------



## elissam1989

Feb 25


----------



## Almost Mama

elissam1989 said:


> Feb 25

we're due-date-buddies!!! :) welcome to the group!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

elissam1989 said:


> Feb 25

Welcome!!! Where in Ontario do you live?


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> I forgot to mention the other thing that is stressing me out is that the ER doctor said I had a *complete placenta previa*... meaning the placenta is completely covering the opening to the cervix. There is a chance it could migrate up during the time of the pregnancy, but if it doesn't then that means a mandatory C-section and possible bedrest later in pregnancy to avoid preterm labor or bleeding. Has anyone ever been diagnosed with a placenta previa before? What was your experience? I have not had any bleeding so at this point I was told I do not need to be on bed rest or anything, but I think im going to really try to take it easy.

hey hun, i have never had this myself, but i am a child birth educator so i know a little bit. Dont lose hope about having a vaginal birth! Many times the placenta does move up as your baby grows. So thats great news! It's actually a rare instance, that it doesn't move out of the cervical area. Its just a lot of times ppl dont request a scan late enough in their pregnancy to know if anything has changed :dohh: and you never know about the bed rest. You may not need it at all. I say mentally prepare for the bed rest- csection scenario but hope and also prepare for the no bed rest (or maybe bed rest) but vaginal birth :D you just never know :D


----------



## tiger

KellyC75 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Not as bad as I was, but still sick occasionally. Last night was terrible. I had sickness and diarrhoea at the same time. I was sat on the toilet unable to get up and had a bucket in front of me. Really not very nice.
> 
> I was the same with Liam with diarrhoea..once I got past the sickness I had diarrhoea right up to when he was born :(
> 
> :hugs: And as if we dont have enough to deal with! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> amandad192 - im still sick occasionally, nowhere near as bad though ,but throwing up every few days. still have my gross days though.
> 
> i have my scan in 1 week :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> What day is your scan? :baby: :happydance:Is it the gender scan? :pink: :blue:
> 
> Love your new 'I am craving today.....' on your signature :haha:Click to expand...

yep, its our gender scan :dance: im so excited, like you wouldnt believe !!! i wake up every morning and am counting the hours until the next day so im 1 day closer :haha::dohh:
and thankyou :blush: i seem to have a new weird craving everyday lol


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger tht is so exciting!!!
I am living vicariously through you until mine gets scheduled lol. even though we are probably staying on team :yellow: i just want to know if there is one ore two! lol. here though, its hard for you not to find out :doihh: some techs forget :dohh: and some doctors dont know you dont want to know and blurt it out :wacko: so hopefully no accidents lol...doen't help i know what to look for on the screen :dohh: haha


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention the other thing that is stressing me out is that the ER doctor said I had a *complete placenta previa*... meaning the placenta is completely covering the opening to the cervix. There is a chance it could migrate up during the time of the pregnancy, but if it doesn't then that means a mandatory C-section and possible bedrest later in pregnancy to avoid preterm labor or bleeding. Has anyone ever been diagnosed with a placenta previa before? What was your experience? I have not had any bleeding so at this point I was told I do not need to be on bed rest or anything, but I think im going to really try to take it easy.
> 
> hey hun, i have never had this myself, but i am a child birth educator so i know a little bit. Dont lose hope about having a vaginal birth! Many times the placenta does move up as your baby grows. So thats great news! It's actually a rare instance, that it doesn't move out of the cervical area. Its just a lot of times ppl dont request a scan late enough in their pregnancy to know if anything has changed :dohh: and you never know about the bed rest. You may not need it at all. I say mentally prepare for the best rest- csection scenario but hope and also prepare for the no bed rest (or maybe bed rest) but vaginal birth :D you just never know :DClick to expand...

That is really good to hear!!! :) thank you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention the other thing that is stressing me out is that the ER doctor said I had a *complete placenta previa*... meaning the placenta is completely covering the opening to the cervix. There is a chance it could migrate up during the time of the pregnancy, but if it doesn't then that means a mandatory C-section and possible bedrest later in pregnancy to avoid preterm labor or bleeding. Has anyone ever been diagnosed with a placenta previa before? What was your experience? I have not had any bleeding so at this point I was told I do not need to be on bed rest or anything, but I think im going to really try to take it easy.
> 
> hey hun, i have never had this myself, but i am a child birth educator so i know a little bit. Dont lose hope about having a vaginal birth! Many times the placenta does move up as your baby grows. So thats great news! It's actually a rare instance, that it doesn't move out of the cervical area. Its just a lot of times ppl dont request a scan late enough in their pregnancy to know if anything has changed :dohh: and you never know about the bed rest. You may not need it at all. I say mentally prepare for the bed rest- csection scenario but hope and also prepare for the no bed rest (or maybe bed rest) but vaginal birth :D you just never know :DClick to expand...
> 
> That is really good to hear!!! :) thank you!Click to expand...

no problem hun :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

i think i can finally say that i am over the MS! :dance: well every once in a while i get nauseous, but it was REALLY bad from 6+6 until the middle of 15 weeks! I threw up A LOT! i lost like 9lbs from it. But i think i can safely say that its gone (except for the nasea maybe once or twice a week..hey! i'll take it! lol). anyone else get the Big D a lot? In the first trimester i had it 2-3x per day (ESPECIALLY when i woke up in the morning). I am getting it about once per day now, but i figured this would leave me by now :dohh:


----------



## tiger

amandad192 said:


> TMI question...
> 
> Does anybody else have leaky nipples yet??

yep !!! ive had the heavy feeling for a few weeks but the last week or so its been acccompanied by that tingling feeling like when your milk comes in. then 2 nights ago when i was in the shower i looked down when i felt it and i squirted :shock:
i yelled for my DH to come look :haha: i was so excited lol.
my nipples didnt leak with jesse until i was 23weeks , so im so suprised at how early its happening as im only 17 weeks tomorrow . everything happens much faster 2nd time around !!

ok so quick update for me - i had a kind of crappy start to the weekend, my dads workmate and friend was killed early saturday morning :cry::cry: it was made to look like he had had to much to drink and it was an accident, but its been ruled it wasnt :nope:
its hit my dad quite hard tbh, he was meant to be out with the man the night he died but the guy didnt show up :shrug: so my dad is absolutely kicking himself, i think hes gone in to a bit of shock, so weve been trying to help him alot this weekend. horrible as its only 200m down the road from where i live :shock: we only live on a small island, so nothing like this has ever happened before :nope:

enough of the doom and gloom - i made a friend lol. ive been here 15 months but as im still young (not a teenager....just....) but young enough that i feel out of place, there arent many people i can talk to , but i found a girl who is 1yr older than me, has a daughter 1mth older than jesse and is due her 2nd baby 1mth before me !!!!:happydance: :haha:
shes lovely, they were round on the weekend and jesse and her daughter(zariah) were body painting . ill attach some pics, it was nowhere near as messy as i thought it would be 





also because i like putting faces to names, here is a photo of me :flower:
this was at our wedding last year, so jesse is much younger here lol 
https://i55.tinypic.com/33o4h7s.jpg


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> tiger tht is so exciting!!!
> I am living vicariously through you until mine gets scheduled lol. even though we are probably staying on team :yellow: i just want to know if there is one ore two! lol. here though, its hard for you not to find out :doihh: some techs forget :dohh: and some doctors dont know you dont want to know and blurt it out :wacko: so hopefully no accidents lol...doen't help i know what to look for on the screen :dohh: haha

lol if im having a boy, i will know im sure, jesse completely flashed us as soon as we got in that area :haha: there was no mistaking he was a boy


----------



## Guppy051708

wow hun :hugs: i am so very sorry for your loss. Death is such a hard thing :hug: 

is that you in that wedding gown? you look beautiful!!!
&I know what you mean about being young and all...i am 23 now (preggo with *techincally* my second, but do have an angel (so pregnant 3x since i was...21, i think). I got married when i was 20, so that def. makes it hard for friends and all when they want to party their lives away). Anyways, totally understand!



tiger said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> tiger tht is so exciting!!!
> I am living vicariously through you until mine gets scheduled lol. even though we are probably staying on team :yellow: i just want to know if there is one ore two! lol. here though, its hard for you not to find out :doihh: some techs forget :dohh: and some doctors dont know you dont want to know and blurt it out :wacko: so hopefully no accidents lol...doen't help i know what to look for on the screen :dohh: haha
> 
> lol if im having a boy, i will know im sure, jesse completely flashed us as soon as we got in that area :haha: there was no mistaking he was a boyClick to expand...

haha, with my son i never really had any issues. Will be interesting indeed! i sorta think, based for intuition reasons, that i am having a girl this time, but guess i wont know yet. What do you think you're having?


----------



## Junebugs

YAY MY SCAN IS ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!

Tiger- What date is your scan? Also, you and your family are beautiful!!!!

Who else has a scan this week, i think it's a big week for allot of us. I know Swans is on Monday next week.....


----------



## Guppy051708

have fun junebugs!!!!
I still dont have mine scheduled yet, but i have a prenatal appt. on Sept. 27th and my MW is a trained tech and she said she does them every friday so i have a feeling it will be either Sept 30th or Oct. 7th...that seems ages away :( ...and i dont even have it scheduled yet :dohh:


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> wow hun :hugs: i am so very sorry for your loss. Death is such a hard thing :hug:
> 
> is that you in that wedding gown? you look beautiful!!!
> &I know what you mean about being young and all...i am 23 now (preggo with *techincally* my second, but do have an angel (so pregnant 3x since i was...21, i think). I got married when i was 20, so that def. makes it hard for friends and all when they want to party their lives away). Anyways, totally understand!
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> tiger tht is so exciting!!!
> I am living vicariously through you until mine gets scheduled lol. even though we are probably staying on team :yellow: i just want to know if there is one ore two! lol. here though, its hard for you not to find out :doihh: some techs forget :dohh: and some doctors dont know you dont want to know and blurt it out :wacko: so hopefully no accidents lol...doen't help i know what to look for on the screen :dohh: haha
> 
> lol if im having a boy, i will know im sure, jesse completely flashed us as soon as we got in that area :haha: there was no mistaking he was a boyClick to expand...
> 
> haha, with my son i never really had any issues. Will be interesting indeed! i sorta think, based for intuition reasons, that i am having a girl this time, but guess i wont know yet. What do you think you're having?Click to expand...

i was thinking girl for a very long time, and was actually convincing myself it was a girl lol :haha: but to be honest, im pretty sure its another little man in there 
and thankyou :blush: yes thats me in the dress. i was so stressed and in a lot of photos i look angry because i wasnt happy with the photographer, bums me out a little :(



> Junebugs YAY MY SCAN IS ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Tiger- What date is your scan? Also, you and your family are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Who else has a scan this week, i think it's a big week for allot of us. I know Swans is on Monday next week.....

the 19th :dance: (its 9am monday here just so you know lol :haha:)
and thankyou :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh no! we had a terrible photographer too. I was so upset with the outcome. :( HATE THAT! its like one of the best days of your life too :( :hugs: I think my friends that posted pics on FB did a better job! :dohh:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:



> have fun junebugs!!!!
> I still dont have mine scheduled yet, but i have a prenatal appt. on Sept. 27th and my MW is a trained tech and she said she does them every friday so i have a feeling it will be either Sept 30th or Oct. 7th...that seems ages away :( ...and i dont even have it scheduled yet :dohh:

I saw that you said you just want to know if it is twins or not.. have you not had even a 12 week scan yet?


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> have fun junebugs!!!!
> I still dont have mine scheduled yet, but i have a prenatal appt. on Sept. 27th and my MW is a trained tech and she said she does them every friday so i have a feeling it will be either Sept 30th or Oct. 7th...that seems ages away :( ...and i dont even have it scheduled yet :dohh:
> 
> I saw that you said you just want to know if it is twins or not.. have you not had even a 12 week scan yet?Click to expand...

No. They dont do 12 week scans where i go. I did have one at 8+6 because we couldn't find a heartbeat. however, we had TONS and TONS of trouble seeing the baby due to a severly tilted uterus. We never did get to hear a heartbeat until 14 weeks (exactly) because of the tilted uterus (thats a common characteristic). We've actually only heard it twice now and both times it was less than 5 seconds :( Anyways, when they did the scan, bc of the tilt for a while they didn't even think i was pregnant! they had trouble finding one, let alone knowing if there was more or not. So we really don't know at this point. Its likely only one (since, statistically naturally occurring multiples are so rare), but due to laws, my MW can't be my care provider if there are multiples, so it's important we know for certain. A lot of times, multiples are missed in early pregnancy scans. (unless the mother had IVF or something known to cause multiples)


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> have fun junebugs!!!!
> I still dont have mine scheduled yet, but i have a prenatal appt. on Sept. 27th and my MW is a trained tech and she said she does them every friday so i have a feeling it will be either Sept 30th or Oct. 7th...that seems ages away :( ...and i dont even have it scheduled yet :dohh:
> 
> I saw that you said you just want to know if it is twins or not.. have you not had even a 12 week scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No. They dont do 12 week scans where i go. I did have one at 8+6 because we couldn't find a heartbeat. however, we had TONS and TONS of trouble seeing the baby due to a severly tilted uterus. We never did get to hear a heartbeat until 14 weeks (exactly) because of the tilted uterus (thats a common characteristic). We've actually only heard it twice now and both times it was less than 5 seconds :( Anyways, when they did the scan, bc of the tilt for a while they didn't even think i was pregnant! they had trouble finding one, let alone knowing if there was more or not. So we really don't know at this point. Its likely only one (since, statistically naturally occurring multiples are so rare), but due to laws, my MW can't be my care provider if there are multiples, so it's important we know for certain. A lot of times, multiples are missed in early pregnancy scans. (unless the mother had IVF or something known to cause multiples)Click to expand...

And i thought i was going crazy... i think i would be even more crazy if i was in your shoes!!! I have to say you are a VERY patience person!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh Tiger i wish i was where you are right now because i would be 1 days closer to my scan ....lol:happydance:


----------



## tiger

Junebugs said:


> Oh Tiger i wish i was where you are right now because i would be 1 days closer to my scan ....lol:happydance:

:haha::haha::haha:
its funny how things like scans drive us mental with excitement lol ! 
i swear my DH is going to get sick of me telling him how many days left lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: so true!!!

yes, im sick of waiting! Im actually not patient, its just i would have to pay an absurd amount of money if i did it before insurance is willing to pick it up lol


----------



## tiger

and my bump at 16+6 compared to when i was 13 weeks :dance:


i want to see everyone elses bumps too !!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

tiger said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> wow hun :hugs: i am so very sorry for your loss. Death is such a hard thing :hug:
> 
> is that you in that wedding gown? you look beautiful!!!
> &I know what you mean about being young and all...i am 23 now (preggo with *techincally* my second, but do have an angel (so pregnant 3x since i was...21, i think). I got married when i was 20, so that def. makes it hard for friends and all when they want to party their lives away). Anyways, totally understand!
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> tiger tht is so exciting!!!
> I am living vicariously through you until mine gets scheduled lol. even though we are probably staying on team :yellow: i just want to know if there is one ore two! lol. here though, its hard for you not to find out :doihh: some techs forget :dohh: and some doctors dont know you dont want to know and blurt it out :wacko: so hopefully no accidents lol...doen't help i know what to look for on the screen :dohh: haha
> 
> lol if im having a boy, i will know im sure, jesse completely flashed us as soon as we got in that area :haha: there was no mistaking he was a boyClick to expand...
> 
> haha, with my son i never really had any issues. Will be interesting indeed! i sorta think, based for intuition reasons, that i am having a girl this time, but guess i wont know yet. What do you think you're having?Click to expand...
> 
> i was thinking girl for a very long time, and was actually convincing myself it was a girl lol :haha: but to be honest, im pretty sure its another little man in there
> and thankyou :blush: yes thats me in the dress. i was so stressed and in a lot of photos i look angry because i wasnt happy with the photographer, bums me out a little :(
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs YAY MY SCAN IS ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Tiger- What date is your scan? Also, you and your family are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Who else has a scan this week, i think it's a big week for allot of us. I know Swans is on Monday next week.....Click to expand...
> 
> the 19th :dance: (its 9am monday here just so you know lol :haha:)
> and thankyou :blush:Click to expand...

I'm the 19th also with Tiger and Swan! :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh tiger, you have a beautiful family!!!
Jokerette, I am sorry that you are feeling a little bummed right now. I hope that it will pass. I know how depressing and worrying accidents can be, I was in one when I was 7 months pregnant with DS2, it scared me a lot! :hugs:
I am going to attach a picture of my baby bump from today, I have a bulge right under my belly button, which is due to this being the exact spot the baby wants to stay at!! :haha: I think that the baby is laying on some nerves, I have been hurting a lot lately! 11 days until my scan!!
And there is also a picture of DH and I, so that there are some faces to put together! It is from about 3 years ago, but we look the same. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







18WeekBabybump9-11.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8









pictures 105.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Guppy051708

cute bumps ladies!
I havn't been keeping up much on bump pics this go around, but i will post to compare the two :) The one to the left is me, now at 16+3. The one to the right is me during my pregnancy with DS at 15 weeks. I look sooo much bigger! lol Believe it or not that is the same shirt too!


----------



## tiger

TeQuiero said:


> Oh tiger, you have a beautiful family!!!
> Jokerette, I am sorry that you are feeling a little bummed right now. I hope that it will pass. I know how depressing and worrying accidents can be, I was in one when I was 7 months pregnant with DS2, it scared me a lot! :hugs:
> I am going to attach a picture of my baby bump from today, I have a bulge right under my belly button, which is due to this being the exact spot the baby wants to stay at!! :haha: I think that the baby is laying on some nerves, I have been hurting a lot lately! 11 days until my scan!!
> And there is also a picture of DH and I, so that there are some faces to put together! It is from about 3 years ago, but we look the same. :haha:

your bump is amazing at 18 weeks !


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Oh tiger, you have a beautiful family!!!
> Jokerette, I am sorry that you are feeling a little bummed right now. I hope that it will pass. I know how depressing and worrying accidents can be, I was in one when I was 7 months pregnant with DS2, it scared me a lot! :hugs:
> I am going to attach a picture of my baby bump from today, I have a bulge right under my belly button, which is due to this being the exact spot the baby wants to stay at!! :haha: I think that the baby is laying on some nerves, I have been hurting a lot lately! 11 days until my scan!!
> And there is also a picture of DH and I, so that there are some faces to put together! It is from about 3 years ago, but we look the same. :haha:
> 
> your bump is amazing at 18 weeks !Click to expand...

I concur :D


----------



## tiger

guppy - u look amazing too !!!!!!!! here i was thinking i was big for 17 weeks !! you guys are much bigger than me ! yet i feel huge :shock: im the same size now as i was at 21 weeks with jesse and i got HUGE with him !!
this is me at 41 weeks 1 days pregnant (3 days before he came)



also - strong braxton hicks.... are they normal this early ? because im having some bloody strong tightenings !


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> guppy - u look amazing too !!!!!!!! here i was thinking i was big for 17 weeks !! you guys are much bigger than me ! yet i feel huge :shock: im the same size now as i was at 21 weeks with jesse and i got HUGE with him !!
> this is me at 41 weeks 1 days pregnant (3 days before he came)
> 
> View attachment 264006
> 
> 
> also - strong braxton hicks.... are they normal this early ? because im having some bloody strong tightenings !

Amazing bump! 
I will share mine since we were so close! This was taken at 41+3 (the night before going into labor. It was taken at the beach-hurricane Earl was in too lol). I went into labor (finally) at 41+4 and had Isaiah at 41+5.

You looked great! 

BHs are normal. I believe your uterus starts doing small contractions at 8ish weeks in preparation for the big day. Just most ppl dont feel them. I think youre more likely to feel them the second time around than the first. But yep, not too early. Just make sure you are keeping your fluids up! Water will help a lot with BHs. Also make sure you are getting 80-100 grams of protein per day. Increase your calorie intake by 300 calories more per day (compared to when not pregnant), and most importantly, MAKE SURE you are getting a good salt intake. The pregnant body NEEDS salt. Salt foods to taste! Dont be afraid of the salt :flower:


*41+3*


----------



## tiger

thanks ! lol i didnt know any of that ! protein is a iffy one at the moment, i cant stomach any sort of meat :sick: 
ahh ur bump was awesome !


----------



## nightkd

Jokerette: I'm so sorry you got involved in such a bad accident :hugs: That would have shaken me up a lot too. DH blew our tyre out on a curb in our rental car while we were in the UK and THAT shook me up, I'm paranoid about getting into an accident nowadays ANYWAY..

Don't stress too much over your emotional state, I was very up and down with my first pregnancy and never really felt SUPER excited. Just try not to have any expectations of how you 'should' feel... Take it as it comes. I was so preoccupied with the belief that I would fall in love with DD at first sight, that when I didn't it just kick started my PPD... I'm much more relaxed this time around, emotionally, just feeling what I feel and not stressing over those times that I don't feel like I think people would expect. Everything will fall into place :)

On the subject of placenta previa... Your womb still has a LOT of growing to do, so don't worry about that yet either. I believe my mum had that issue further on into her pregnancy (I THINK that's why she had extra monitoring with me...at least one reason) and her placenta still moved out of the way in time for delivery :) As Guppy said, it's very rare that it doesn't move out of the way.

AFM: Having heartburn, lots of movement and needing to pee a bunch! We went to a family wedding last night and danced with Evey (got to slow dance with my hubby too <3) had a good time... Got up SUPER early this morning because my damn cat started banging the door (he's very needy at times and around 5am starts meowing and clawing the carpet/trying to get into our room) so I'm kind of tired now... Evey is being fussy at bedtimes since our trip to the UK... DH is grumpy because he's sick (cold)... Think I might organize to have a family member take E next weekend for a few hours!!!! A break would be lovely! :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> thanks ! lol i didnt know any of that ! protein is a iffy one at the moment, i cant stomach any sort of meat :sick:
> ahh ur bump was awesome !

yours was too hun! love it! I can't believe how we were pretty much equally overdue and yet we both carry so differently! Beautiful though! I have soooooo many stretchies now :( If i only had a couple, i wouldnt mind, but my stomach looks like a tiger :rofl:

i agree. Im still having trouble stomaching things. But when your able too its very very important. Like if you eat an orange (or any whole piece of raw fruit/veggie) there is like 1-2g of protein in it. It def. is a lot, i had trouble getting used to it last pregnancy, but once you can increase you will feel much better :D im hoping to be able to get to that point by 20 weeks...but idk. im just now getting rid of the MS and i want a break from feeling icky lol so totally understand!


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> thanks ! lol i didnt know any of that ! protein is a iffy one at the moment, i cant stomach any sort of meat :sick:
> ahh ur bump was awesome !
> 
> yours was too hun! love it! I can't believe how we were pretty much equally overdue and yet we both carry so differently! Beautiful though! I have soooooo many stretchies now :( If i only had a couple, i wouldnt mind, but my stomach looks like a tiger :rofl:
> 
> i agree. Im still having trouble stomaching things. But when your able too its very very important. Like if you eat an orange (or any whole piece of raw fruit/veggie) there is like 1-2g of protein in it. It def. is a lot, i had trouble getting used to it last pregnancy, but once you can increase you will feel much better :D im hoping to be able to get to that point by 20 weeks...but idk. im just now getting rid of the MS and i want a break from feeling icky lol so totally understand!Click to expand...

yeh i have many stretchies - a few popped up on the front of my belly after i had him :saywhat: but they pretty much faded completely.... and then i got pregnant again and they are starting to go red again :dohh:



> nightkd Jokerette: I'm so sorry you got involved in such a bad accident That would have shaken me up a lot too. DH blew our tyre out on a curb in our rental car while we were in the UK and THAT shook me up, I'm paranoid about getting into an accident nowadays ANYWAY..
> 
> Don't stress too much over your emotional state, I was very up and down with my first pregnancy and never really felt SUPER excited. Just try not to have any expectations of how you 'should' feel... Take it as it comes. I was so preoccupied with the belief that I would fall in love with DD at first sight, that when I didn't it just kick started my PPD... I'm much more relaxed this time around, emotionally, just feeling what I feel and not stressing over those times that I don't feel like I think people would expect. Everything will fall into place
> 
> On the subject of placenta previa... Your womb still has a LOT of growing to do, so don't worry about that yet either. I believe my mum had that issue further on into her pregnancy (I THINK that's why she had extra monitoring with me...at least one reason) and her placenta still moved out of the way in time for delivery As Guppy said, it's very rare that it doesn't move out of the way.
> 
> AFM: Having heartburn, lots of movement and needing to pee a bunch! We went to a family wedding last night and danced with Evey (got to slow dance with my hubby too <3) had a good time... Got up SUPER early this morning because my damn cat started banging the door (he's very needy at times and around 5am starts meowing and clawing the carpet/trying to get into our room) so I'm kind of tired now... Evey is being fussy at bedtimes since our trip to the UK... DH is grumpy because he's sick (cold)... Think I might organize to have a family member take E next weekend for a few hours!!!! A break would be lovely!

im with you on the heartburn :sick:


----------



## RJ2

Well I was trying to post an updated bump pic but that will have to come tomorrow I just got a call from my vet, my cat was brought in after being hit by a car and has pass away. So DS and I are heading to vet now.

Hope everyone else has had a much happier day.


----------



## Jokerette

Rj2- I'm so sorry to hear that :( :( :(


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette: Give yourself time, you have just had a shock :hugs: 



elissam1989 said:


> Feb 25

:wave: Welcome



tiger said:


> and thankyou :blush: i seem to have a new weird craving everyday lol

Mmmmm....Iced coffee :cloud9: Now im craving it too!! :haha:

Sorry about your Dads friend :hugs:

Good news on meeting yourself a fellow mummy ~ The kids look like they had a great time :bunny:

You look lovely in your wedding dress :kiss:

Oh & I was a young Mummy, many years ago now...But doesnt feel so long ago, time flys! :dohh:





Junebugs said:


> YAY MY SCAN IS ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Tiger- What date is your scan? Also, you and your family are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Who else has a scan this week, i think it's a big week for allot of us. I know Swans is on Monday next week.....

:dance: My scan is the day after yours :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Wow to the bumps ~ 'Old' & 'new' ones :kiss:



tiger said:


> also - strong braxton hicks.... are they normal this early ? because im having some bloody strong tightenings !

Its more common with the more LO's you have....Mine have started already with this one :dohh: Hate to tell you, the afterpains are worse too! :dohh: Just keep the painkillers flowing! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2 said:


> Well I was trying to post an updated bump pic but that will have to come tomorrow I just got a call from my vet, my cat was brought in after being hit by a car and has pass away. So DS and I are heading to vet now.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a much happier day.

:hugs:So sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Missed out on lots being away this weekend, so catching up now. If I miss someone, I&#8217;m really sorry! xoxo

Oh wow Guppy, I know right where Danville is! I was in Paxinos for the wedding reception this weekend, actually &#8211; Danville&#8217;s pretty much blockaded in right now! I hope your family is alright though; this freakin&#8217; rain. My in-laws live in Dalmatia, just south of Sunbury. So right in your dad&#8217;s neck of the woods, really! I&#8217;m very ready for a dry spell. Hope you had a good weekend!

Holy crap Jokerette &#8211; you poor thing! I&#8217;m so sorry about the accident, but I&#8217;m really glad you and baby Kenny are both okay. :hugs: Hope you had a restful, relaxing weekend! And :hugs: on the change of emotions. I&#8217;m going through days where I spend them worrying that the second half will be worse, worrying about SIDS &#8211; all these crazy things that I consider &#8220;irrational&#8221; because I can&#8217;t control them, but they&#8217;re making me panicky either. I&#8217;ve also gotten to the point where now everyone and their mother (IRL not here lol) decides to share their horror stories and it&#8217;s frightening to me. I&#8217;m trying really hard not to be neurotic and panicked but it&#8217;s not always easy!

Amanda, I haven&#8217;t had leaky nipples yet but coincidentally, I did have a dream last night that they were leaking non-stop &#8211; and it was ridiculous. LOL. The strange things about which I dream, I swear it!

Welcome Elissa!

I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your dad&#8217;s friend Tiger! That&#8217;s so awful. :hugs: Thoughts and prayers with his family, and yours, at this time. And oh, your Jesse is just adorable; he&#8217;s just a darling. Lovely photo of the three of you and looks like he had a fun playdate! :)

Aww everyone&#8217;s bump photos are great! I&#8217;ll post one of mine when I get home tonight. :D I&#8217;m at work right now, so it&#8217;s a little hard to maneuver getting a new photo done. LOL. 

Night, I&#8217;ve been getting loads of heartburn too. ACK. So annoying. :haha:

Aw RJ, I&#8217;m so terribly sorry about your kitty. :( :hugs:

Mmm an iced coffee sounds amazing right now. 

As stated by others, my scan&#8217;s exactly a week from today! :dance: :happydance: I can&#8217;t wait! And I&#8217;m so excited we have a ton of scans this week. More updates to our colors, and it&#8217;s so fun seeing what everyone else is having versus what predictions have been made. :D

Wedding went well this weekend, busy busy busy weekend indeed, but we had a blast. And now&#8230; I&#8217;m at work. ONE WEEK until I see baby again, and I cannot wait. :D I may explode with excitement.


----------



## KellyC75

Please take a look at my thread & poll lovely Ladies :kiss:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html


----------



## TeQuiero

RJ, I am sorry for your kitty!

Ladies, those are some beautiful bump pictures!! There are days were mine is bigger, but in the last week it really popped out!! 
I have been having some REALLY strong BHs for the last week or so, some have been to the point of having to stop what I was doing for a minute or two! Hopefully these strong ones won't last long for any of us!! 
ON the note of stretch marks, I didn't have many after DS1, but after DS2 I had a lot of them (he made my belly huge!) but as of right now they are mostly skin color.


----------



## Junebugs

RJ2- I am so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## KjConard

Today is the day we find out if Baby C is a boy or girl!!! Only 9 hours to go! I can't wait! I don't think I'll be much use at work today as I've only got one thing on my mind!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

@*RJ2*- I am so sorry about you cat hun :hugs: I hope today is better for you.
I bet you have one amazing bump since you are almost 20 weeks! :D

@* KellyC75*- Your scan is very soon! :dance: what fun!
I voted on your thread! :D 

@*swanxxsong*- im glad the reception was able to still go on. My cousin and is wife/baby are in Danville. He was supposed to come to central PA for the Guards, but i think they didn't allow him to leave D-ville bc of the flooding :shrug: anyways, hope everyone gets high and dry soon! I know Scranton is really flooded and i hope that dries up and it doesn't rain because i have to travel through there to get back home to New Hampshire seacoast.
& Your scan is in a week too! :yipee: I am living vicariously through all of you girls until i get mine :blush:

@*KjConard*- EKKKK!!! :wohoo: Have fun and be sure to let us know what team youre on!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyclements

WOW, its hard to keep track of all you ladies!!! :D 
Loving all the bumps!!! We are almost half way ladies!!! WOOHOOO
Keep up the good work! 

I have my next obgyn appointment tomorrow - and anatomy scan is Wed 28th, So 2 weeks wed!! Can not wait!! :O :O Maybe my ob might give us a sneek peek tomorrow.... prob not though :( Dont know why they cant just do it!! The machine is RIGHT THERE! Grrr. Oh weelm just the quad screening blood tests this time etc. feeling twinges in my tummy more and more and a lil stronger but no "kicks" as yet! Really want them to come so hubby can feel baby! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Jealous of everyone finding out babys sex. We are staying team yellow :O But looking forward to surprise! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I was thinking of starting a "2 under 2" club. I have asked the mods/admins if this already exist (bc i dont want to replicate any groups). But if its not already a group, would any of you be interested? I think it would be great to have a place to chat about life with 2 under 2! What do you think? Would anyone want to join this new (or preexisting) group?


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> I was thinking of starting a "2 under 2" club. I have asked the mods/admins if this already exist (bc i dont want to replicate any groups). But if its not already a group, would any of you be interested? I think it would be great to have a place to chat about life with 2 under 2! What do you think? Would anyone want to join this new (or preexisting) group?

Count me in :thumbup:

I am currently running a thread for ladies that are pregnant with a young lo already ~ Love to have you join us :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of starting a "2 under 2" club. I have asked the mods/admins if this already exist (bc i dont want to replicate any groups). But if its not already a group, would any of you be interested? I think it would be great to have a place to chat about life with 2 under 2! What do you think? Would anyone want to join this new (or preexisting) group?
> 
> Count me in :thumbup:
> 
> I am currently running a thread for ladies that are pregnant with a young lo already ~ Love to have you join us :hugs:Click to expand...

Nice! I will totally join! Do you have link?

The admins said there wasn't an actual club for 2(or more) under 2, so i did create one (was before i knew about yours :dohh:) but you all can join there too if youd like. Ill def stop into yours! We should be "sister threads" That would be a great transition from being pregnant and having a young one to physically having both babies there. Lovely idea on your part!

If anyone is interested:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/734416-2-under-2-club-join-here-2-under-2-welcome.html


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking of starting a "2 under 2" club. I have asked the mods/admins if this already exist (bc i dont want to replicate any groups). But if its not already a group, would any of you be interested? I think it would be great to have a place to chat about life with 2 under 2! What do you think? Would anyone want to join this new (or preexisting) group?
> 
> Count me in :thumbup:
> 
> I am currently running a thread for ladies that are pregnant with a young lo already ~ Love to have you join us :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! I will totally join! Do you have link?
> 
> The admins said there wasn't an actual club for 2(or more) under 2, so i did create one (was before i knew about yours :dohh:) but you all can join there too if youd like. Ill def stop into yours! We should be "sister threads" That would be a great transition from being pregnant and having a young one to physically having both babies there. Lovely idea on your part!
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/734416-2-under-2-club-join-here-2-under-2-welcome.htmlClick to expand...

Link to my thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/667044-anyone-pregnant-young-lo-already.html

Will have a look in on yours later, just gotta go pick up DS2 from a playdate :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

^sounds great hun! 
thanks for the link :friends:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies!! It feels like it's been forever!! Has anything big happened?? Anyone find out the sex???

We were in Florida for about a week and our house there doesn't have internet since we're only there 4 times a year!!! It's sort of nice and sort of annoying!

All is well with us - looking forward to feeling him move! Sometimes I think maybe I feel something but I'm really not sure. *sigh*


----------



## Guppy051708

The beany is very active today :cloud9:



JohnsPrincess said:


> All is well with us - looking forward to feeling him move! Sometimes I think maybe I feel something but I'm really not sure. *sigh*

dont worry, soon you will know, without a doubt! It is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## sparklez

Just a quick one with the scan pic finally uploaded, now off to eat tea :)
 



Attached Files:







20 wk scan 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> Just a quick one with the scan pic finally uploaded, now off to eat tea :)

Simply A d o r a b l e hun :cloud9:

...were you staying on team :yellow:? Or did you find out?!


----------



## Guppy051708

*KjConard *- did you find out :pink: or :blue:?!?!?!? :wohoo:


----------



## ZombieKitten

just got back from the doctors....... and found out we're having a :pink:GIRL!!!:pink: woohooo!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Zombie!

Great pics Spark!

KJ can't wait to hear which team you're on! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on your baby girl ZombieKitten!!! :yipee: This is so exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I was just wanting some FHs to compare to mine...so usually whatever week you are, you measure that many in CMs (for example, 16 weeks generally measures 16cm when checking fundal height). However, they leave a margin of error, so anything + or - 2cm is considered normal (i.e. if you are 16 weeks and you measure 14 or 15cm Or 17 or 18CM then thats normal). Well i have been measuring ahead this entire time and my uterus reached above the pubic bone before 12 weeks! At middle of 15 weeks, my FH was 20cm! and now i am mid 16 weeks and measuring 20.5 cm! :shock: erm...is this normal?!?! Still dont know if there is one or two, but i was hoping you all could share with me what week you were and what your FH was. pretty please :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz ZombieKitten!!!!!!


----------



## monkeydo

Hi everyone!

So good to read everyone's updates, but hugs to all you ladies who have had difficult news recently.

I'm going to Croatia next Saturday for a week with my mum and grandma, I'm excited but I'm also a really nervous flyer and knowing I've got to look after Bumpy as well makes me more nervous. Anyone flown when pregnant before? Did you get special treatment?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Never flown while pregnant but have fun on your trip!!! Croatia! Now that will be just beautiful! kinda jealous :blush: hehe


----------



## KjConard

Just my luck, the doctor's office called me to reschedule my ultrasound only a few hours before my appointment. They said the ultrasound tech called in sick today and no one else is able to perform them. I still have to go in for my quick check up this evening and now I have to wait until Thursday evening to find out. The next available appointment was in October so I gladly took Thursday's appointment. I must admit I was so sad when they called I broke down in tears for about an hour. I've been looking forward to this for so long and I can't believe the ultrasound lady called in sick! I know I'm being a baby about this whole situation, but I was just so sad and bummed out today wont be the day I find out if I'm the mommy to a baby boy or baby girl. Only about 72 1/2 more hours to go...


----------



## Guppy051708

^im sorry hun :hugs:
im disappointed for you. i hope the next 4 sleeps go by quickly :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

KjConard said:


> Just my luck, the doctor's office called me to reschedule my ultrasound only a few hours before my appointment. They said the ultrasound tech called in sick today and no one else is able to perform them. I still have to go in for my quick check up this evening and now I have to wait until Thursday evening to find out. The next available appointment was in October so I gladly took Thursday's appointment. I must admit I was so sad when they called I broke down in tears for about an hour. I've been looking forward to this for so long and I can't believe the ultrasound lady called in sick! I know I'm being a baby about this whole situation, but I was just so sad and bummed out today wont be the day I find out if I'm the mommy to a baby boy or baby girl. Only about 72 1/2 more hours to go...

I'm so sorry hun, don't worry i understand. I would be feeling just the same way. I have been waiting for so long and if they called me i would be heart broken, even if it was only a couple extra days. Just remember in the big picture a couple more days is NOTHING compaired to the rest of your life you will have with your little one!!! :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> KjConard said:
> 
> 
> Just my luck, the doctor's office called me to reschedule my ultrasound only a few hours before my appointment. They said the ultrasound tech called in sick today and no one else is able to perform them. I still have to go in for my quick check up this evening and now I have to wait until Thursday evening to find out. The next available appointment was in October so I gladly took Thursday's appointment. I must admit I was so sad when they called I broke down in tears for about an hour. I've been looking forward to this for so long and I can't believe the ultrasound lady called in sick! I know I'm being a baby about this whole situation, but I was just so sad and bummed out today wont be the day I find out if I'm the mommy to a baby boy or baby girl. Only about 72 1/2 more hours to go...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun, don't worry i understand. I would be feeling just the same way. I have been waiting for so long and if they called me i would be heart broken, even if it was only a couple extra days. Just remember in the big picture a couple more days is NOTHING compaired to the rest of your life you will have with your little one!!! :) :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i agree with everything she said :hugs:


----------



## tiger

im so sorry rj :hugs: we just lost a long term family pet too :hugs:
conrad - sorry about your scan :(
guppy - my FH has been measuring ahead the whole time aswell. Last week at 16 weeks it measured 20weeks :shrug: im wondering if our uteruses are just growing quicker because they have stretched before ?


----------



## tiger

:dance: 17 weeks today  :dance:


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats on all the scans and the :blue: and :pink: news everyone! :)


----------



## redpop

I'm 19 weeks today and still haven't felt any movement--anyone else in the same boat? I'm starting to get a little nervous.


----------



## Guppy051708

redpop, try not to worry :hugs: some people dont feel anything until to 24 weeks. and depending on fluid levels and position of the placenta, i know ppl who havn't felt anything until 28 weeks! now that is rare, but feeling movements is based on a plethora of items, so no worrys yet hun x



tiger said:


> guppy - my FH has been measuring ahead the whole time aswell. Last week at 16 weeks it measured 20weeks :shrug: im wondering if our uteruses are just growing quicker because they have stretched before ?

That def could be it!
Its hard to say, although i know the margin of error is like 2cm anyways. we probably both have one but boy am i dying to know! lol


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies, wasn't on yesterday and missed so much I can't even catch up! LOL
*Tiger:* You're gorgeous! as the rest of your fam! what a charming bunch the 3 of you make!!

we should all post bump pics :)
I'll post one, though I'm headless in it! hahaha. belly gets all of the attn these days.
This one was taken on Saturday... soo... 16 weeks 3 days. 
ONLY 17 MORE DAYS TILL 2D GENDER SCAN, AND 18 MORE DAYS TILL 3D GENDER SCAN!!! Can't waiiiit! My money is on boy!!! *squeals*

also, to follow suit, i've attached a wedding one as well, tho ours was 5 yrs ago now. (clearly we haven't changed much! hehehe)


so come on ladies :) bring onnn the BUMPS :) :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







bump- 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









wedding.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TeQuiero

Almost Momma, I love your bump picture!! You both are absolutely beautiful!! :hugs:

I think that I am going to have to call my OB in the morning. My BH have been extremely strong and painful, I had like 5 or 6 of them within an hour earlier!! My mom and BFF are really getting worried, as I did not really feel my BH's with either DS! They are even making my back ache at the same time.... :(


----------



## tiger

thankyou :) 
both your wife and yourself are beautiful !!!
and you have the cutest bump ! :dance: here i am thinking im large for how far along i am, but that is such a good bump.


----------



## Guppy051708

look beautiful hun!!! You both do! 
and cute bumpy :cloud9:
I posted my bumps a few pages back, but if we are doing wedding pictures, i'll join in!


----------



## tiger

TeQuiero said:


> Almost Momma, I love your bump picture!! You both are absolutely beautiful!! :hugs:
> 
> I think that I am going to have to call my OB in the morning. My BH have been extremely strong and painful, I had like 5 or 6 of them within an hour earlier!! My mom and BFF are really getting worried, as I did not really feel my BH's with either DS! They are even making my back ache at the same time.... :(

have a shower. i had such stong bh's yesterday, they were really freaking me out because they were taking my breath away, i had a shower and they stopped


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero- i hope all is okay! :hugs: def. find out what your care provider thinks. In the meantime, try the following. Eat, drink (water), walk, shower, sleep. Do all of them until they go away. if they dont go away get a hold of your care provider asap (and again, if need be)


----------



## tiger

wow u look amazing guppy ! your wedding looked amazing


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> wow u look amazing guppy ! your wedding looked amazing

thanks hun! it actually had a major issue because the seamstress messed it up :( i hated it on my wedding day...but i miss it now :dohh:


----------



## TeQuiero

tiger said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Almost Momma, I love your bump picture!! You both are absolutely beautiful!! :hugs:
> 
> I think that I am going to have to call my OB in the morning. My BH have been extremely strong and painful, I had like 5 or 6 of them within an hour earlier!! My mom and BFF are really getting worried, as I did not really feel my BH's with either DS! They are even making my back ache at the same time.... :(
> 
> have a shower. i had such stong bh's yesterday, they were really freaking me out because they were taking my breath away, i had a shower and they stoppedClick to expand...

I got them when I would walk or sit still, and resting and drinking water did not do much to make them better... I took some acetemenophen to help with the pain. Of course they hit me hard when I was not home, go figure! If they hit me during the night I am gonna try a bath :)


----------



## Guppy051708

yes, do try a bath :hugs: and def. talk to you doc x


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, you looked amazing!! I love your dress, I hope to find one as beautiful for when DH and I renew our vows and have a "real" wedding!! You both look soo happy <3


----------



## Guppy051708

aww thanks :cloud9: very happy indeed! Young and in love :cloud9: we are high school sweathearts and got married at age 20...i never looked back. i love it. 
p.s. about the dress...i paid $400 for it! yep! thats it!!! we had to pay for our own wedding, which included our attire. Def shop around and dont think you have to spend tons to have a beautiful wedding! Including clothing, decorations, flowers (which were 100% artificial, but bet you couldn't tell :winkwink:) renting halls, and a catered sitdown meal, plus our honeymoon, we only spent $7000- no lie! ...i wish we could renew our vowels just so i could buy another wedding gown :rofl: one thing i would do differently is making sure i have a long train! I didn't have a train on that one at all (except im short so maybe it seemed that way :blush:), so i wore the cathedral veil to make up for it.


----------



## Almost Mama

AWWW guppy, how beautifulllll!!!!!!!!!
tiger; yes, im showing quickly! but i'm sooo very small, i've had a bump since about 8 weeks. made it hard to hide at work. didn't make the 3 mths before ppl knew!!

thanks everyone! and so happy to see everyones photos! i just love that!!!!

tequiro... i hope all is ok!!! i didn't realize BH could happen so early! yikes!!!
try a hot waterbottle or a bath for your back. is there a doctor you could phone before morning?
the only thing that stops my back pains when they act up is walking. sitting or laying just seem to make things worse :(
pls keep us posted! i'll be wishing all the best!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Almost mama, you and your girl did look stunning :cloud9:
Did you two see each other in your gowns before the wedding or did you wait for the surprise? i want to see more pics just so i can see more wedding gowns :rofl: i love looking at wedding dresses!!! well, i love weddings in general, i wish that could be my career! a wedding planner!


----------



## Almost Mama

thank you love!!
and no, we did it very traditional lol. 
she spent the night before at her sisters, and i was at home with my cousin and niece. we didn't see one another until the walk down the aisle at the church. we found one that had two aisles on angles, so we both walked down at once and met up at the front. our bridal party was also fully female, except Jeni's nephew was the ring bearer. 
and i'd LOVE to be a wedding planner as well... we paid for ours entirely on our own as well. we designed our dresses, and a designer friend made them for us. 
i've attached 2 more for dress purposes. those are the only ones i have on the laptop at the moment. so no reception photos on hand, but we did it for about 11-12000, also with a catered sit down, church, hall, and car rentals, so looks like we're both budget savy! hehehe. 
that will come in handy with the little ones :d
 



Attached Files:







sam & jeni. aug 12 06.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8









sam & mandy. aug 12 06.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

Almost Mama said:


> thank you love!!
> and no, we did it very traditional lol.
> she spent the night before at her sisters, and i was at home with my cousin and niece. we didn't see one another until the walk down the aisle at the church. we found one that had two aisles on angles, so we both walked down at once and met up at the front. our bridal party was also fully female, except Jeni's nephew was the ring bearer.
> and i'd LOVE to be a wedding planner as well... we paid for ours entirely on our own as well. we designed our dresses, and a designer friend made them for us.
> i've attached 2 more for dress purposes. those are the only ones i have on the laptop at the moment. so no reception photos on hand, but we did it for about 11-12000, also with a catered sit down, church, hall, and car rentals, so looks like we're both budget savy! hehehe.
> that will come in handy with the little ones :d

sooo pretty!! aww <3 love them!!! your dresses look great on you two! Great job with the design!
I LOVE the idea of you both walking down at the same time! that is awesome!!

and yes, that savyness will surly come in handy with the LOs!


----------



## tiger

guppy i love weddings too ! 
i splashed out for my dress :blush: that and my ring was the only thing we splashed out on . my dress was 890 but.... it was worth 1600 ! i got it on sale lol ! :dance: and my ring.... well..... its the most expensive thing i own at 1800 :blush:
but the rest of the wedding was completely budget ! photographer was a friend of mine, as was the hairdresser. the hall was rented cheaply, all the decorations were from cheap shops ! and you cant tell at all !also a friend made the cake (her first ever wedding cake and it was amazing !!) everyone commented on how beautiful it was. 
https://i56.tinypic.com/rcmvf6.jpghttps://i54.tinypic.com/1494k5t.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/syqd61.jpg

also when you ladies get a chance, vote on my thread ?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/734954-gender-scan-6-days-take-guess-me.html


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger! so beautiful!!!!
...now for a pic of that ring! haha i bet it is just darling!
off to your thread :D


----------



## Almost Mama

eep!!! loveeee the under the sea theme :) im from a small island off the coast of atlantic canada originally, so i'm an ocean girl through and through. *swoon*
loveloveloveee all of the photos!!!!!!!
tiger, i'll go have a vote now :)


----------



## tiger

we live on an island off the coast of australia....
this is a photo i took myself last week

:D


----------



## Guppy051708

i love that all of us live on the seacoast!!! i live on the New Hampshire seacoast, but it doesn't look that beautiful!!!
can i please come stay at your house over the winter!? then you can come to mind when its your winter :haha: our winter will be starting soon, and if i am doing my science correctly, your summer should be starting soon :winkwink:


----------



## Almost Mama

how beautifulllll!!!!!!!!!!!! looks warm and wonderful!
mine is quite cold... being on the atlantic and all lol
this isn't one i took myself, but this is quite a good one. again, not many photos (new laptop)
but i do love it! we moved away when i was younger, now i live in ontario. jeni comes home w/me almost every summer for a week or so to visit.
i get homesick quite often. i find that being from an island makes life on the mainland difficult lol. i always miss the waves.
 



Attached Files:







home.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tiger

its just gone spring here :D and i like our winter here lol, not much of a winter at all which is why i love it ! it usually doesnt get below 10 degrees celsius


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, I attached my bump update from week 17. I'm a little too lazy to add another one at this point. :haha: In another week I'll see where I am. ;)

I also attached two wedding photos, though all my good ones are on my other computer. So I also attached a normal photo that's from last summer, so we look a little less ridiculous. ;) I hated my dress because I lost two sizes before my wedding, in only two months' time (goodbye college food = immediate weight loss) and it took an emergency seamstress and some work to make it almost fit, but it was still too big. So I was miserable because I was convinced I looked huge and fat. Blah. I wore a slinkier dress to my rehearsal just to prove I wasn't as big as I had been in college. Stupid self-image issues, lol. 

Guppyyyyy I married my HS sweetheart too! :D 

Have fun in Croatia Monkey!

Sorry to hear about your u/s KJ. :( But hopefully the days fly so Thursday is here before you know it! 

They never tell me my FH, but they just poke and prod and go, "Okay looks good." I never know what that means other than I guess I'm okay? LOL

Congrats on 17 weeks Tiger!

I know a lot of women who haven't yet, Redpop. :hugs: I wouldn't worry. I barely do, actually; it's so rare when I do, and it's not for long. /: Kills me when I see these girls at 14 weeks saying they see their belly move when baby kicks and stuff. Pout central. :haha:

Almost Mama, such a cute bump! And I love your wedding photos. You both look amazing; LOVE the dresses!

:hugs: for you TeQuiero. I hope you're feeling better soon!

Guppy, I love your dress as well. So stunning!

Tiger, LOVE your wedding pics. Amazing!

I was born on Long Island and I miss it immensely. :( Your sea photos make me homesick! LOL

Weddings on a budget for the win! My dress was only 200 dollars. I loved it! Well, up until the weight loss issue anyway. xD
 



Attached Files:







BUMP-17.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5









9635_102497449767367_100000213381931_72298_3776343_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5









n43300545_30997108_7073.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









69085_166756256674819_100000213381931_588478_3081904_n.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Guppy051708

^ you amazing!!!


so...sorry to change the topic but dh isn't sure about our girl name now :dohh: (not surpised lol)...he is digging Ariella...is that pronounced Aur-e-ella or Air-e-ella? :shrug:


----------



## tiger

your bump is gorjuz ! and your really pretty too ! 
we have a lot of lookers in this group :haha:


----------



## tiger

A- Ri - Ella is how i would pronounce it


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> A- Ri - Ella is how i would pronounce it

thanks!...can you write out the "how to prounce Ariella for Dummies" version :haha: i still dont get it :blush: DH is texting me (he is in New Hampshire, im visiting family in Pennsylvania).


----------



## tiger

A (like eh but with an A :haha:) a-Ri (ree) ella 
A- ree-ella 
lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy your from NH too??? So am I!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

ZombieKitten said:


> Guppy your from NH too??? So am I!!!!

Wow!!! no kidding!!!!
Whereabouts??? Im near Dover, NH


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> A (like eh but with an A :haha:) a-Ri (ree) ella
> A- ree-ella
> lol

Oic! :dohh: got ya! :thumbup: thanks hun! haha. my mommy preggie brain needs to go to bed :haha:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> Guppy your from NH too??? So am I!!!!
> 
> Wow!!! no kidding!!!!
> Whereabouts??? Im near Dover, NHClick to expand...

im in good old ManchVegas! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

bahaha ManchVegas! love it :rofl:
when the LOs are born we should have a meet up!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/734978-ariella-pearl-yes-no.html

Okay, sorry that i have yet another poll :blush: DH is the one choosing our baby names, and he just isn't satisfied with Aurora. So please take a look and vote :D Thanks ladies :friends:


----------



## sparklez

Guppy051708 said:


> I was just wanting some FHs to compare to mine...so usually whatever week you are, you measure that many in CMs (for example, 16 weeks generally measures 16cm when checking fundal height). However, they leave a margin of error, so anything + or - 2cm is considered normal (i.e. if you are 16 weeks and you measure 14 or 15cm Or 17 or 18CM then thats normal). Well i have been measuring ahead this entire time and my uterus reached above the pubic bone before 12 weeks! At middle of 15 weeks, my FH was 20cm! and now i am mid 16 weeks and measuring 20.5 cm! :shock: erm...is this normal?!?! Still dont know if there is one or two, but i was hoping you all could share with me what week you were and what your FH was. pretty please :flower:

not measured mine yet and they won't start until 25 wk appt, but the chart I have says the only issue is if it is growing too fast or too slow, as long as you are gowing steadily don't think there is a problem. 

I'm with tiger on the pronunciation - ah-ree-ella 

I lost my camera lead so can't upload any bump pictures but as this has beome a wedding thread here goes!! lots of bargains, made the invitations, waistcoats cravats etc. with the bridesmaids but the dress was the best £40 :thumbup: from Brides by Appointment in Telford, it's run by Barnardos and designes donate ex display and end of season dresses so you get a bargain, bridesmaid dresses from there too
 



Attached Files:







P24.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7









P18.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 10









P12.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tiger

wow you are stunning !


----------



## tiggertea

All the pretty weddings! :cloud9:


----------



## RJ2

Well girls,

Thought I'd join in on the bump and wedding photo's. I've included a shot of the back of my dress as that was where the detail was. Bump is today @ 19+5 weeks.

View attachment 264568


View attachment 264569


----------



## tiggertea

Telling me "invalid attachment" for both RJ2.


----------



## RJ2

I'll try that again.


----------



## tiggertea

Our Wedding - October 2007

Ok ladies, you got me all nostalgic about my own wedding so here we are!

My dress/jewellery by Linea Raffaelli.
Bridesmaid's dress by Debenhams.
 



Attached Files:







wedding1.JPG
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 13









wedding2.JPG
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7









wedding3.JPG
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## amandad192

Just got home from my 20 week scan and the sosnographer reckons my original due date (5th Feb) is more accurate. But because Amelia's measurements were all within range the computor wouldn't let her update my due date.

Liam was 10 days overdue and I'm expecting Millie to come late too so I reckon she will defo be a feb baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmadaisy

hello ladies, wow that took a while to catch up!!!!
we are in the middle of moving so havnt been on alot in last week, we loose our broadband on thursday aswell so not sure how much I will get on for a week till new broadband is at new house!!!!

Im looking at changing my scan now weve moved as dont fancy driving an hour to come back for it and I may get an earlier scan as not getting one till middle of oct when Im nearly 22 weeks!!!
Feel Ive been completely ignored this pregnancy, only seen midwife once and had one scan at 14 weeks which worries me:shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy - I love the name your hubby picked! :D We have determined that if we have a girl, she'll be Aria Adelle; we actually had the girlie name picked months ago, but we are still stumped on a boy name. Keep changing our minds! haha. So we're in the opposite position as you. I'd pronounce it ah-ree-el-ah/uh if I was reading her name off a chart, but there's a few spins you can take and no matter what, it's a beautiful name!

We do have so many lookers in our group! ;D Such pretty ladies! I can't wait until everyone's posting pictures of their LOs! :dance:

Sparklez, love the dresses and I love the color you picked for your ladies! 

Aw RJ! Lovin' the bump! :) And the dress you wore is exquisite; I love it!

Tiggertea, I love your dress as well! (I love weddings/wedding dresses/etc) So pretty! And I like how the bridesmaid's dresses have a similar style at the bottom, it's really stunning. 

Glad to hear your scan went well Amanda! :)

Aw, sorry to hear you're feeling bummed Emma. :( That stinks! Is there any way you can complain and get seen more often? I'm sure everything's fine, but still stinks for you that there's such big gaps between appointments!


----------



## Guppy051708

RJ-GREAT bump! that is one of the most beautiful bumps i have ever seen! and love your dress!

Sparklez- you look stunning and i just LOVE the colors you chose for your bridesmaids dresses!!

tiggertea- you look so lovely! and is that a butter colored gown? You look great in that color!!

Swanxxsong- thanks! yeah, our boy name was a sinch, but this girl name is the death of me :rofl: such trouble!!! i guess i should say *tentativly* our girl name is Ariella Pearl, but wont say for certain until dh knows lol. Our boy name is 100% for sure- Elliot Giovanni.

emmadaisy- i cant believe youve been seen so little by your care provider! Cant wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## Laidee

Hi Ladies!!! It feels like its been forever since i've been on here. 

Congrats to all of the gorgeous bumps and gender scans :happydance:

Sending out lots of hugs to you all that have suffered lost or hurt :hugs:

I go to the doc tomorrow afternoon and that's when they will schedule my gender scan. Feels like time is dragging. I'm loving all of the pictures. Makes me want to go look at my wedding pictures lol.


----------



## babyclements

WOOP! Have oc appointment today and get to hear heart beat again WOOP :D 
Ultra sound in 2 weeks!!! Wish it was 2 weeks already!!!! But i will suffuce with just heartbeat today - Getting bloods taken for Quad screening :( 

Hope everyone is doing well!!! X


----------



## TeQuiero

First off, I want to say that all of you ladies had such beautiful weddings!! You are all gorgeous! 

I just called and left a message on the nurse's line at my OB office! Hopefully I will hear soon what they want for me to do, I have not had much pain yet today, but it is only just after 10 am!!!
AND thank you all for your concern!! :hugs:


----------



## Laidee

So going with the trend of the thread lol, here is my 19 week bump pic i took this morning, and a few pics from our wedding in January.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

redpop said:


> I'm 19 weeks today and still haven't felt any movement--anyone else in the same boat? I'm starting to get a little nervous.

Yes, me! There's been a couple times I thought "maybe" I felt something, but I couldn't be sure it wasn't just gas or my imagination or something else!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> we live on an island off the coast of australia....
> this is a photo i took myself last week
> View attachment 264514
> 
> :D

Gorgeous! Jealous!! We're from Tampa so we get the ocean and beach and all...but still nothing like that!!! How big is the island???


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ you amazing!!!
> 
> 
> so...sorry to change the topic but dh isn't sure about our girl name now :dohh: (not surpised lol)...he is digging Ariella...is that pronounced Aur-e-ella or Air-e-ella? :shrug:

One of my best friends is named Ariella. It's pronounced (for her anyways) Air-e-ella. 

I would think to get an Aur-e-ella you'd need to spell it Auriella or something?


----------



## saphire76

Hi ladies, I did not read back I will do that in between my Haircuts. I just wanted to say hi we got back from Disney at 10 last night so I have not been on in a few days.
Very excited gender scan is tomorrow at 11:15!!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I don't know if I can handle 2 boys lol. Oh well like I tell my son you get what you get and you don't get upset. Yeah right. Well either way Im excited to see the baby again seems like forever ago. 
Ok catch up again soon....


----------



## Junebugs

WOW you girls have been busy!!! 

I LOVE all the wedding and bump pictures! You all look sooooo amazing! The bump pictures are making me feel soooo good because i thought i was looking to big for how far along i was but i seems to be the same as all of you!!! I'm at work right now but i will post up pics. when i get home. 

So how has eveyone been? I have been feeling great other then this morning when i had a bought of vomiting? I haven't had that since about 14 weeks.... i feel fine now thou. 

Are there any scans booked for today????


----------



## saphire76

Wow!! I think I caught up. I want a heartbeat bear! that sounds awesome.
Nathyrra: nice a brother

Stormy night: Yay pink!

Julia: congrats on blue

Tiger: I'm so happy for you and your friend!!!

Jokerette: Oh my gosh I am so sorry for your scary acident. Glad little man is good though. 

Zombie: PInk :)

Monkey:I just flew to Floridia it was very easy and comfortable I was just stressed the night before about how I was going to tell them that I would not do a bioscan and instead take the pat down. However I didn't have to do it in Newark (although I was finger printed) or Orlando they had the scans but didn't ask my mom me r son. phew!

RJ: :( kitty

I am so jealous of all of you feeling those kicks and pokes. It was the best with Jonas ugh I loved playing back and forth with those little feet and elbows I can't wait!!!

You guys all look so pretty in your gowns! I wish i could figure how to post pics here I'll give it a shot one day lol.


----------



## nightkd

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/scan0001-1.jpg

What do you guys think? I have some profile pics of Peawich too, but my scanner was being a piece of ass after I got this one saved.. =/

I need to get a bump pic (I had LOADS at this point last time! :lol:).

Had to get up in the middle of the night to throw up last night... Which was lovely... Heartburn...

I'm just putting together some 'evidence' to renew my Green Card... Have to provide proof that DH and my relationship is genuine... Which is why I really need to get the other scan pics saved onto my computer!! :hissy: That's $600 to pay...

Speaking of paying out at the moment... I haven't had a prenatal appointment so far... I'm seriously considering switching MWs :( I kind of don't want to, because these are the same MWs I used for DD AND they are more understanding about us making payments late, but the main one just seems to keep letting me down. First of all she provided no postnatal care with DD, I had depression and even after I posted that on FB (she is a friend) she didn't bother calling/arranging an appointment to make sure I was okay etc... The scan we just had, required her to fax a letter saying I was receiving care from her, she didn't do it... We had to call the other MW while we were at the scan place and fortunately she did it for us!! And now this...seriously...20 weeks today and no prenatal appointment.. I can only do so much monitoring myself... $2300 for her care and she won't discount, as she says the birth is the biggest part of it blah blah... I don't feel like it's worth it! I'm afraid to freebirth though, but it's seeming more and more appealing... I'm wondering if I can get a family friend, who works as a L&D nurse (though doesn't approve of me homebirthing) to be on hand..


----------



## nightkd

Oh and the only other homebirthing MW group is located 30-40 minutes away...maybe more... I don't drive and DH gets home at 4:30pm EARLIEST, with the MW place closing at 5pm... :( :dohh:

So at this point, I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## tiggertea

Would the other MW place do home visits? Might be worth the ask?


----------



## nightkd

tiggertea said:


> Would the other MW place do home visits? Might be worth the ask?

That was something I was wondering. The practice seems better set up than the one I'm with (I feel kind of guilty 'speaking badly' of my current MWs, but I really feel like I can't rely on the first one at this point :( Though I know she'd turn up during labour and help etc, it's just the lack of support and seemingly disinterest in making an effort) so it's possible we could arrange something like that..

I wonder also if I could do my own prenatal care, even part time, and just see the MWs less frequently and have them there for the birth.

I feel confident that I am capable of giving birth alone, with DH there... I'd actually feel better NOT having a MW watching...but then I start to feel anxious about not having someone there who knows exactly what to look out for..


----------



## tiggertea

Reassurance is important, even when you've been through it before, and the current MWs should know that. Especially when they're being paid a small fortune to do nothing more than THEIR JOBS! :grr: 

If it were me, I would give the other place a call, just to have a chat and see what kind of "service" they could offer. It might be that they could work with you to give you the experience you want.


----------



## KellyC75

Loving all the wedding pics :wedding: You all look lovely :kiss:


monkeydo said:


> I'm going to Croatia next Saturday for a week with my mum and grandma, I'm excited but I'm also a really nervous flyer and knowing I've got to look after Bumpy as well makes me more nervous. Anyone flown when pregnant before? Did you get special treatment?!

Well, im going to be flying from the Uk to Australia when I am 26 weeks pregnant! :wacko: Not ideal, but I have no choice! :dohh:



tiger said:


> also when you ladies get a chance, vote on my thread ?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/734954-gender-scan-6-days-take-guess-me.html


Off to have a vote....:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

If you havent already, please go comment on my thread:coffee:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html

Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

kellyc75 said:


> if you havent already, please go comment on my thread:coffee:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html
> 
> thankyou :hugs:

done!!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Alright he's my wedding and bump pictures....
 



Attached Files:







CamilleGreg208.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 8









photo (2).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

*@ Laidee*- you look beautiful too! Is that your mama in that one picture? What a beautiful family :cloud9:



JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^ you amazing!!!
> 
> 
> so...sorry to change the topic but dh isn't sure about our girl name now :dohh: (not surpised lol)...he is digging Ariella...is that pronounced Aur-e-ella or Air-e-ella? :shrug:
> 
> One of my best friends is named Ariella. It's pronounced (for her anyways) Air-e-ella.
> 
> I would think to get an Aur-e-ella you'd need to spell it Auriella or something?Click to expand...

Oh yeah :dohh: i think you may be onto something there :blush:
I asked my friend, he was an English major at Penn State. He said, that it could work, but would probably have to correct people who said "air" instead of "aur". He did say to avoid confusion i should probably do the Auriella spelling, but it would *technically* be correct either spelling. With that said, you bring up a great point and we are really gonna have to reconsider the spelling :coffee:

*saphire76* - :hi: Glad you are enjoying your vaca :D I can't wait to learn if you are carrying :pink: or :blue:!!!! Update us as soon as you know :yipee:

*Junebugs* - i thought i got rid of my MS last week, but this morning i vomited :sick: blah! Still no scan booked :(
Such a stunning bride and groom! :wedding: Great bumpage too :D

*NightKD*- congrats on your girl! ...i would be switching MWs if i were! Are you having a homebirth? Because the MW could come to you. Ohp, nm, saw your other replies :dohh: We have actually thought of having an UC. My mother had 5 babies and did one UC (with the last one bc she was sick of the hospital system). ...interesting fact: did you know the human race was nearly extinct at one point? Its true, there were probably less than 10 ppl on the planet...and you can bet all of their births were UC :winkwink:

*KellyC75*- thanks for your vote hun! :friends:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Wow, so much activity here. So many lovely wedding pictures and bumps. I've only been snapping a shot of my bump every other week, and I'm due to do it sometime this week. Too bad I wore my cutest maternity shirt yesterday :doh:!

Congrats to all those girls finding out pink or blue. Must be so fun to figure out more and more who your LO is going to turn out to be.

We've had quite the stressful two days. We finally (after two years of looking) put an offer in on a house that is almost ratified. I had a panic moment this morning when the lender's e-mail address was bouncing because he'd switched companies. We had to track him down. Now the sellers want to make it really difficult time-wise for us to get an inspection and appraisal and we're a bit stressed about it. I hope we can figure it out and actually buy this house so we can bring LO home to his or her own room instead of clearing space from the boxes stored in our 1 bedroom place now!


----------



## Jokerette

Girls I LOVE all the bump photos and the wedding photos!!! I'll add mine! :)

*Redpop* Dont worry about not feeling it yet... i think that is pretty normal. I mean we all wish we could feel it early, but dont be scared if you don't. Alot of my friends told me they felt flutters around 20+ weeks. I have not felt anything yet

*New Hampshire Girls* I am right near you too! I'm in Massachusetts 5 mins south of the New Hampshire border! :)

Hope youre all feeling good! It's nice that this conversation can start to be able really fun stuff like Bump photos and ultrasound and genderscans rather than feeling everyone nauseous and exhausted! ;)

*Below photos are my 17 week bump, and my wedding back in 2007!*
 



Attached Files:







17weeks pregnant bump.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









wedding378.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5









wedding427.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8









wedding639.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Guppy051708

once again, more lovely and beatiful pics! :wedding:

i think us New Hampshire/Mass girls should have a get together sometime!!!!! Seriously! i dont live too far from Portsmouth, and thats right handy to the mass boarder!


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> once again, more lovely and beatiful pics! :wedding:
> 
> i think us New Hampshire/Mass girls should have a get together sometime!!!!! Seriously! i dont live too far from Portsmouth, and thats right handy to the mass boarder!

That would be fun someday! And playdates! (As long as you're not some 75 year old man pretending to be a pregnant lady ;) )


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: hahaha of course not. lol
playdates would be fab. and i bet there is a lot to do for the LOs in boston too :D


----------



## ZombieKitten

Jokerette said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> once again, more lovely and beatiful pics! :wedding:
> 
> i think us New Hampshire/Mass girls should have a get together sometime!!!!! Seriously! i dont live too far from Portsmouth, and thats right handy to the mass boarder!
> 
> That would be fun someday! And playdates! (As long as you're not some 75 year old man pretending to be a pregnant lady ;) )Click to expand...

Jokerette, LOL!! :rofl: Where in Mass are you?? My family all lives in Mass!! In face I was just there today to deliver some gender revealing cupcakes!!!!

I figured I would share my cupcake pictures with everyone! Along with my 18 week scan picture :) My little one was trying to eat her hand hehe

https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/18Weeksand2Days.jpg
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/100_0007.jpg
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/100_0017.jpg


----------



## Jokerette

The cupcakes are soooo cute!!!!!! What a fun idea!!!! :)

I'd rather not say the exact town for privacy reasons, but its near Lowell. We can Private Message in the future to setup a get-together!!! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on team pink!!! did i already say that? :dohh: im having trouble remembering who ive said that to :blush:

love those cuppy cakes!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Jokerette said:


> The cupcakes are soooo cute!!!!!! What a fun idea!!!! :)
> 
> I'd rather not say the exact town for privacy reasons, but its near Lowell. We can Private Message in the future to setup a get-together!!! ;)

Thanks Jokerette! I messaged you by the way hehe. 

Thanks Guppy! I think you already said congrats though, but I'll take another!! haha


----------



## Guppy051708

hahaha okay :blush:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> *@ Laidee*- you look beautiful too! Is that your mama in that one picture? What a beautiful family :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^ you amazing!!!
> 
> 
> so...sorry to change the topic but dh isn't sure about our girl name now :dohh: (not surpised lol)...he is digging Ariella...is that pronounced Aur-e-ella or Air-e-ella? :shrug:
> 
> One of my best friends is named Ariella. It's pronounced (for her anyways) Air-e-ella.
> 
> I would think to get an Aur-e-ella you'd need to spell it Auriella or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah :dohh: i think you may be onto something there :blush:
> I asked my friend, he was an English major at Penn State. He said, that it could work, but would probably have to correct people who said "air" instead of "aur". He did say to avoid confusion i should probably do the Auriella spelling, but it would *technically* be correct either spelling. With that said, you bring up a great point and we are really gonna have to reconsider the spelling :coffee:Click to expand...

Lol, I was going to add something like that and totally forgot while I was typing! Haha, yes, you can obviously spell it, and pronounce it, any way you like. But like he said, I would imagine you'd have to correct people a lot if you spelt it Ariella and wanted the Au sound! But, if you like how Ariella looks the best and you like pronouncing it with the Au, then go for it! Either pronunciation and spelling - I love the name! :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

JohnsPrincess said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> we live on an island off the coast of australia....
> this is a photo i took myself last week
> View attachment 264514
> 
> :D
> 
> Gorgeous! Jealous!! We're from Tampa so we get the ocean and beach and all...but still nothing like that!!! How big is the island???Click to expand...

thankyou :flower:
its not very big at all, im not sure how many miles it is, but its 12km across. there are about 2500 residents who live here

ahhhhhhhh i cant wait for my scan !!! its 2pm wednesday here and i feel like ripping my hair out im that excited for it !! only 5 more dayss..... 5 more days.... i wish i could sleep for the next 5 days !!
instead ive offered to baby sit my friends toddler on friday :shock: what have i gotten myself in to ! :dohh:


----------



## dizzyangel

What lovely bumps and wedding pics!! You all look gorgeous and its nice to put a face to a name!
I will maybe share some of me sometime if I can find any nice ones of me (Im not married so have none where Im glammed up!!) and of my bump when it actually turns into a 'bump' as it still looks a funny shape..........

ooooh tiger - hope the 5 days fly by! I have 13 days until my next scan!!


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> kellyc75 said:
> 
> 
> if you havent already, please go comment on my thread:coffee:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html
> 
> thankyou :hugs:
> 
> done!!! :)Click to expand...

Thankyou :friends: Seems no-one can really tell between :pink: & :blue:

Only 3 more sleeps until my gender scan :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

Yummmmm ~ Those cupcakes look delish! :kiss:


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy &#8211; funny how it seems (for a lot of people I&#8217;ve talked to, anyway) how it&#8217;s seemingly easier for each couple with one name or the other, but not commonly for both! xD But I&#8217;m glad you finally have nailed down something for a girlie! :D I am hoping we get ourselves together soon for this boy thing. Maybe we&#8217;ll just wait until we know on Monday, at this rate&#8230; :haha:

Hi Laidee! Hopefully you get to go to your scan soon! Have fun at the doctor&#8217;s! Your wedding photos are just lovely, by the way! :D And a great bump too! ;)

Hope your appointment went well Babyclements!

Ooo Saphire, hope vacation was glorious! :dance: YAY for your scan, can&#8217;t wait to hear what you&#8217;re having!

I&#8217;d def look into switching, Night. You being happy with your care is definitely important, imo. I hope you find someone else with whom you feel more comfortable and attentively cared.

Junebugs, lovely wedding photo; and bump as well. Your scan is so soon! :dance: Eee! And I&#8217;m hot on your heels! I&#8217;m clearly really impatient at this point, haha.

Sorry to hear about all your stress, Engineer, but I hope things sort themselves out for you soon! :hugs:

Jokerette, I love your dress and your bump picture too! And OH that cake! It looks AMAZING!! My stomach&#8217;s growling, and it should not be seeing as I just ate a pumpkin muffin!

Okay, you girls are killing me here. Zombie, those cupcakes look divine! And what a cute idea for the gender reveal. Again, congrats on your beautiful girlie and props for a super-creative way to tell the family! 

Kelly you&#8217;re getting so close to your scan! I&#8217;m so on the fence with your baby, I keep tossing between one or the other. I&#8217;m really eager to see what the result is!

Okay so Saphire is today&#8230; anyone else? I&#8217;m eager to hear what&#8217;s shaking. And then KJ is tomorrow. Junebugs is Friday I believe and then Kelly Saturday? Am I missing someone?

AFM&#8230; hubby took me out for Thai last night to celebrate our dual-anniversary &#8211; three years of marriage and nine years since our first date. We didn&#8217;t exactly plan for getting married on the same date as our first date but hey, it worked itself out so we said, why not? Anyway, it was amazing and oh, so delicious &#8211; I love curry! But I really, really need to get myself back into working out, because I&#8217;m gaining more than the online charts say I should, and I&#8217;m getting annoyed. At this rate, I&#8217;m going to be about 50 pounds in by the time I give birth! Maybe 40. :haha: So tonight after work, I&#8217;m hitting up another baby consignment (again, oh so wishing I knew the sex!), then making a healthy dinner, getting in a nice workout with one of my pre-natal DVDs and doing some chores. Can&#8217;t afford to be lazy anymore, as I was working out quite a bit before I got pregnant! 

So glad it&#8217;s hump day. I&#8217;m enjoying a nice decaf pumpkin spice latte and trying not to daydream about being home in bed. :haha: Hope everyone&#8217;s having a good day! xoxo


----------



## monkeydo

Seen as how we're doing wedding photos (and I don't have a bump photo yet!) here's 1 of mine from my wedding 14 weeks ago (5 weeks pregnant, ssshhh!!!). 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251151_10100204332404999_197817001_55247960_8153152_n.jpg


----------



## Laidee

*Tiger and KellyC75*  I voted on both of your polls. I really have no clue on how to do the skull theory so it was purely a guess.

*Guppy051708*  thank you! Yup, thats my mom aka my twin lol. Unfortunately you cant tell in the picture that my DHs hair is red, but its a trait I hope our LO gets. Red hair and frecklesI luv it!

*Jokerette*  I luv your wedding cake!

*swanxxsong*  thank you! I hope they can schedule a scan for this week! Wishful thinking, I know lol :shrug:

Love all the pictures ladies!


----------



## saphire76

zombie: so cute w the cup cakes I think I'll steal that idea for my bible study group tonight. 

Kelly- I can't do the skull theory either wish I could. I'll still guess boy.

Well 2 hrs for my scan.....let us pray the baby is being flashy today lol.
update when I get back to work.
Have a good day all.


----------



## KjConard

I love those cupcakes!!! We were thinking of doing a big reveal with cupcakes for our families, but since they are many many state away we are just going to do it over the phone! I was also thinking of having the ultrasound tech write down boy or girl on a piece of paper and bringing it to a bakery and having the baker make a cake for my husband and I, but I'm way to excited to find out and will need to know right away!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

My OH has been pestering me today that we should find out the sex at the next scan!!! grrrrrrr NO!
I would defo pinch the cupcake idea though if I ever did, what a great way to tell people!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Shockingly, the only wedding picture I have on this computer is a side view, lol, so I have that and a much more recent one. Wedding was in 06 and the other pic was taken a few months ago.


----------



## Guppy051708

*JohnsPrincess*- I think we may spell it with a Aur instead Air, just because i want to avoid confusion...although DH thinks we should spell it Air :dohh: but i def agree about the confusion. Thanks for pointing that out! I never would have noticed haha. I do prefer the Auriella spelling.
Pretty pics :D

*tiger*, if you lived here your scan would be in 10 minutes!!!

*laidee*- i think red headed babies are the cutest!!! especially when they have curly hair :cloud9: 
you and your mom look so cute!

*Saphire*, what was the result of your scan?!?!

*KJConard*- we may do something similar, but not sure bc id like to stay on team :yellow:...i think :blush: its so hard! haha


----------



## saphire76

I can't believe it!!! Baby is already giving me trouble :( 
We went in the office nurse try to just weight me and I said no way I am getting my gender scan today!!!!
I have to wait 10 minutes and they put my in the US room I would have waited and hr truthfully. Guess what??? baby is breech dr had a hard time seeing boo hiss.

Now he did say he "thinks" its a girl because he can't see anything but said he really couldn't see. He is giving me 60/40 girl. 

Just great I'm still praying 60 is better than 50 lol but now I have to wait till the 27th for the big US oh well could be another month.

Little bummed I still can't buy anything. although we did stop at Harley on the way home and I bought a pink my daddy rides a Harely onsie. eh for $9 I took the shot.


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> I can't believe it!!! Baby is already giving me trouble :(
> We went in the office nurse try to just weight me and I said no way I am getting my gender scan today!!!!
> I have to wait 10 minutes and they put my in the US room I would have waited and hr truthfully. Guess what??? baby is breech dr had a hard time seeing boo hiss.
> 
> Now he did say he "thinks" its a girl because he can't see anything but said he really couldn't see. He is giving me 60/40 girl.
> 
> Just great I'm still praying 60 is better than 50 lol but now I have to wait till the 27th for the big US oh well could be another month.
> 
> Little bummed I still can't buy anything. although we did stop at Harley on the way home and I bought a pink my daddy rides a Harely onsie. eh for $9 I took the shot.

sorry about your lucky hun :hugs:
...im confused...most babies are breech until 30-32 weeks...why would that be a reason he couldnt see? 
At any rate, i hope the next couple of weeks go bye quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

ZombieKitten, I love how you did the cupcakes!

I am so sorry that the baby was not cooperating for you Saphire!!

My cousin did a party for her dad's birthday and did a little surprise announcement for the baby's sex, she put some pink rose petals in boxes that she gave everyone to open at the same time! SO, I was thinking today, since our scan is in 8 days, about how we are going to announce what we are having. My grandma's birthday is October 13th, so I think that my mom and I are going to conspire with my aunts to plan a party for her, at which we will announce what we are having. I think that we are going to do white balloons that we put a little slip of paper in that has the baby's name on it (since we are 100% on the names) and we will blow them up, and then we will have everyone pop their balloon to get the paper to find out! And then after the party I will post on facebook (for those who are not able to go to the party) either "sugar, spice, and everything nice" or "Snips, snails, and puppy dog tails".

Sorry to ramble on, but what do you guys think about our gender announcement ideas??


----------



## Guppy051708

now thats adorable!


----------



## KellyC75

Oh thats a shame Saphire76..:hugs:..Are you having another scan? :shrug:

TeQuiero ~ Lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

I have no idea about the breech thing, that's just what he said. Maybe he meant it's facing backwards IDK either way it sucked!!!

Kelly- new scan is the 27th so 2 more weeks could be worse.

Dr. did say my blood pressure is great and so is my weight gain. He gave me an a+ Yay me. lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job on the health saphire!


----------



## Junebugs

saphire76 said:


> I can't believe it!!! Baby is already giving me trouble :(
> We went in the office nurse try to just weight me and I said no way I am getting my gender scan today!!!!
> I have to wait 10 minutes and they put my in the US room I would have waited and hr truthfully. Guess what??? baby is breech dr had a hard time seeing boo hiss.
> 
> Now he did say he "thinks" its a girl because he can't see anything but said he really couldn't see. He is giving me 60/40 girl.
> 
> Just great I'm still praying 60 is better than 50 lol but now I have to wait till the 27th for the big US oh well could be another month.
> 
> Little bummed I still can't buy anything. although we did stop at Harley on the way home and I bought a pink my daddy rides a Harely onsie. eh for $9 I took the shot.

Oh i'm sorry hun!! This is what i keep thinking is gonna happen to me :( Do you think you can wait a month or would you get a private scan done?...


----------



## swanxxsong

Bummer on the baby not cooperating Saphire! How frustrating!

Everyone has such cute announcement ideas! We just planned to make calls and then post on FB... lazy! :haha: Though we never get to see my parents, at least not nearly as often as his, so we'd never be able to get everyone together to tell them at once and I know that once one person knows, they all will. So whatever. LOL.


----------



## Junebugs

Ladies if you can do a last min. gender guess for me that would be great!!! THANKS!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/736960-last-minute-gender-guesses.html


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. had my 16 week appt today.. great hb at around 148 and baby kicked the doppler while he was listening.. so cute.. I have my scan in 4 weeks on oct 12.. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Ladies if you can do a last min. gender guess for me that would be great!!! THANKS!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/736960-last-minute-gender-guesses.html

i voted :D


----------



## KellyC75

*My last day as an orange!* :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> *My last day as an orange!* :happydance:

ekk!!!!! :wohoo:
Your scan is at 2pm tomorrow? right?
What time is it there now?! I really want to know so i want to check as soon as you post :blush:! haha :yipee: It is 4:41pm here on the USA east coast!


----------



## saphire76

lets see if I can do this.
FYI I decided after seeing this I hate my bangs lmbo
fingers crossedX
https://youtu.be/ehijogOfkJg


----------



## EngineerGirl

monkeydo, I have to say your wedding looks (just from that photo of the two of you) like it was a blast!

Kelly, enjoy your last day as an orange and being on to new things. Is it wrong that I'm making guac tonight and I'm an avacado?!

Junebugs, I voted.

And in news from me, we signed the contract on the house! So now it's off to all the pre-closing stuff. I feel so much better because even if there's stress, now we have something to work towards. If it all works out, we'll get the house on October 21, 9 days after our anatomy/gender scan!


----------



## Junebugs

EngineerGirl said:


> monkeydo, I have to say your wedding looks (just from that photo of the two of you) like it was a blast!
> 
> Kelly, enjoy your last day as an orange and being on to new things. Is it wrong that I'm making guac tonight and I'm an avacado?!
> 
> Junebugs, I voted.
> 
> And in news from me, we signed the contract on the house! So now it's off to all the pre-closing stuff. I feel so much better because even if there's stress, now we have something to work towards. If it all works out, we'll get the house on October 21, 9 days after our anatomy/gender scan!

That's great news!!! Congratz!!


----------



## Guppy051708

so glad you got your house offer signed and all!
I really loved finding a house. and moving into one. the only thing i hated was last minute the mortgage guy realized he made a deficit error of $1500 (more) that we had to bring to closing :dohh: :growlmad: and our closing date was supposed to be June 27th...that didn't happen until...July 2nd . ugh. i hope things go smoothly for you! how exciting!!!


----------



## Laidee

*EngineerGirl* - congrats on signing the contract! I know that whole process can be stressful. We're trying to figure out what to do with my condo so we can move to a bigger space. For now we'll just work with what we have. 

*Junebugs* - I voted!

I finally was able to book my gender scan. Sept. 19th at 10am. I can't wait. I'm sooooooooooooo excited and anxious. I hope the LO cooperates.


----------



## Guppy051708

Laidee so exciting!!!! ekk! how did you manage to snag one so soon! lucky! lol


----------



## saphire76

I voted junebugs


----------



## Jokerette

Saphire oooh bummer!! Will you go in again for another scan or do you have to wait until the baby is born?! The suspense!! I'm so glad eveytging was healthy though! That's the best news!! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> *JohnsPrincess*- I think we may spell it with a Aur instead Air, just because i want to avoid confusion...although DH thinks we should spell it Air :dohh: but i def agree about the confusion. Thanks for pointing that out! I never would have noticed haha. I do prefer the Auriella spelling.
> Pretty pics :D

:thumbup: I think it would be beautiful spelt that way - and also go a long way to avoid any confusion! 

Thank you!


----------



## tiger

laidee - there are a few of us on the 19th :dance: 
athough, it will still be the 18th there when i have mine :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Does anyone else get really nervous between appts?? My last appt he was Perfect but I still worry constantly. I don't think I've felt him move yet and that really worries me. *sigh* I thought I Maybe felt a kick yesterday but since it was just once I'm really not sure. Next appt is Monday and I know I'll feel better after that but right now...ugh.


----------



## tiger

ive been paranoid because of the bleeds and cramps etc and because i was feeling baby move so much, limbs poking out and all, and then nothing really for the past week. so ive been going to see my dr every week to hear the heartbeat. she said its fine and can understand so its a quick 5min in and out appt to reassure me :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

JohnsPrincess... my DH laughs at me all the time because the only time I'm at ease is right after a doctors appointments. Then its another 3 weeks of me worrying and being all paranoid. I'm pretty sure it's normal :) They sell those doppler thingys to listen to the baby's heartbeat. I don't have one but I was considering buying one for in-between appointments when I'm all nervous.


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, i know its hard, but just remember, YOUR body was built to do this! You and you only. Prenatal care is good, especially if there is a legit medical concern, but do remember, that in the low risk woman,at this point, the doctor is there just to validate that you are okay and fine and healthy. But truth is you likely are. Trust your body. And follow your intuition. If you heavily feel like something is wrong, then call the doc and go sooner. Dont ever ignore that, but do understand you were made to do this :hugs:


----------



## tiger

i agree guppy, but with im already medium risk. and with the bleed etc im just freaking right out this time. this isnt like jesses pregnancy at all ! :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> i agree guppy, but with im already medium risk. and with the bleed etc im just freaking right out this time. this isnt like jesses pregnancy at all ! :nope:

aww hun :hugs: i wasn't directing that towards you, just everyone in general. You obviously have very valid reasons between the pains and the bleeds. Thats def. one of those "follow your instincts" thing :hugs: i totally understand (as much as is possible for me to).


----------



## saphire76

Yes I get my 20 week scan on sept. 27 th only 2 weeks so that's good.
I used to get worried between appointments but after going into my second trimester I have been less nervous. Thank God.


----------



## tiggertea

My "20 week" Scan came through for 17th Oct. :brat: Soooooo long to wait!


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> *My last day as an orange!* :happydance:
> 
> ekk!!!!! :wohoo:
> Your scan is at 2pm tomorrow? right?
> What time is it there now?! I really want to know so i want to check as soon as you post :blush:! haha :yipee: It is 4:41pm here on the USA east coast!Click to expand...


Thankyou ~ My scan is on the 17th :dance: 



Laidee said:


> I finally was able to book my gender scan. Sept. 19th at 10am. I can't wait. I'm sooooooooooooo excited and anxious. I hope the LO cooperates.

:wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

Im into avocado-hood! :yipee:


----------



## dizzyangel

JohnsPrincess said:


> Does anyone else get really nervous between appts?? My last appt he was Perfect but I still worry constantly. I don't think I've felt him move yet and that really worries me. *sigh* I thought I Maybe felt a kick yesterday but since it was just once I'm really not sure. Next appt is Monday and I know I'll feel better after that but right now...ugh.

Yes - Im panicking like mad about my scan on the 27th!!!!
Doesnt help that my 'milestone' I need to pass to be more at ease with myself is fast approaching and Im positive when I go to my scan something will be wrong..........
Trying to be positive about this pregnancy as it feels COMPLETELY different to last time so Im hoping it has a different outcome too!!!


----------



## RJ2

:happydance:*HALF WAY*:happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats on being halfway!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Laidee

*Guppy051708 * I have to go to an office that is further away to get it done because the ultrasound office close to me doesnt have an opening until Oct 3rd. I was NOT waiting that long, and my doc agreed that was far off and suggested the other office. 

*Saphire * Im sorry your LO didnt cooperate. Maybe theyre shy. Thankfully you were able to book another appointment. :thumbup:

*tiger*  Gotta luv the time difference. :blush: Good luck on your scan!! 

Im sooooo excited. Ive been jumping around all morning! I was eating some candy yesterday and I guess it got the baby hyped b/c all of a sudden BOOMthe biggest kick Ive felt thus far. It thru me off for a second.


----------



## Laidee

RJ2 said:


> :happydance:*HALF WAY*:happydance:


Yaaaaaaaay!!!! :happydance: I'm 1 day behind you.


----------



## swanxxsong

I made a guess for you Junebugs! Tomorrow!!! :D :D :D 

Glad your appointment went well Rojo! :hugs: Countdown to your scan begins now, yay! Are you staying yellow or finding out the sex?

Congrats on signing contract, Engineer! How exciting! :dance:

Aw Guppy, that stinks! When we signed our house contract, it went the other way &#8211; he forgot to tell them to bring a checkbook for money they owed us, and the house was being sold by an elderly woman who&#8217;s in-care now for multiple health issues, so her sons were handling the signing and stuff. It was insane as we just wanted to move in and we had to drive all over the place to get this check from them and stuff. Phew! Glad that process is over with, but it was terribly exciting, and still is. :D

YAY Laidee! Another scan buddy! I&#8217;m stunned you got in so quickly, lucky you! I called almost 4 weeks in advance and there was only one appointment left for the 19th, which was the earliest they&#8217;d get me in for it. I was shocked! Haha

I get nervous before each one, JP. I don&#8217;t really know why, but I always get kind of anxious that something&#8217;ll happen between appointments. I check the HB about once a week, mostly to keep hubby feeling involved, but I still get a little antsy. LOL. But every time I go things are fine, so each time I get a little less antsy I think. xD

:hugs: Tiger. Sorry things have been so wonky for you this time around! 

Congrats on becoming an avocado Kelly!

So we have KJ today, Junebugs tomorrow, Kelly Saturday, and then a slew of us on Sunday. Anyone else? Scans? :D

Congrats on hitting the half-way milestone RJ!!

AFM &#8211; Excited about our scan; it needs to be Monday already! All week I&#8217;ve felt as though my body may be battling getting sick, and I&#8217;m really hoping that I&#8217;m not getting sick because ugh, I cannot handle another illness so quickly after the last one. Yuck! Really trying to load up on fresh fruits and veggies to give my body an extra boost or something! 

Anyone have exciting upcoming weekend plans? We&#8217;re going to a Phillies game tomorrow &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait! :dance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

i hate being high risk. i get too scared to do ANYTHING. i thought the worst part was gonna be the no :sex: but honestly... the worst part is not being able to DO anything. DH wanted to go bowling with me on his day off, and we couldn't because they didn't have any light enough balls that fit my fingers :( and they didn't have the little ones for candle pin! However, knowing that the stitch is keeping my baby locked in makes me feel A LOT better. It'll all be so worth it once the baby is here :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Zombie! :hugs: I can understand why that would be frustrating. But I'm glad things have been going reasonably well for you thus far! :D


Okay, pardon me a second but I need a proper rant for a moment. My husband is driving me absolutely batty! :brat:

We picked a boy name ages ago, thought we agreed 100% (before we even knew I was pregnant), then he decided he didn't like the middle name. We pondered more, picked another, and last week he wasn't sure he wanted to use the first name and definitely didn't want to use the middle name anymore. 

Okay, that's fine; I want him to be a huge part in this as it would be his son too, etc. and I wasn't torn over him wanting changes. However... he is so driving me nuts because I go: 

"Okay well what are you thinking?"
"Well, I dunno."
"Do you have any other first name ideas?"
"Not really."
"Middle names for the first name we chose then?"
"Not really."
"...so... what do you want to call him?"
"I dunno. Maybe it'd just be easier if the baby turns out to be a girl."

:brat:

And I know I just need to chill because we don't know what we're having, we don't need a name off the bat, etc. But he's just so... IDK. He loves the girl name we chose and we came to that so easily. So I can't fathom why this is so difficult! lol. 

Anyway, I apologize; silly, pointless rant over. I'm just gonna bop him on the head one of these days until he gives me some pointers on what he may actually _want_ if we are having a boy. LOL. I'm going to feel awfully guilty if we find out we're having a girl and I dragged him through the mud on this for nothing. ;)


----------



## dizzyangel

swanxxsong said:


> Anyone have exciting upcoming weekend plans? Were going to a Phillies game tomorrow  I cant wait! :dance:

Hopefully going to sort out getting our lovely not-even-built-yet house and putting a deposit on it! Starting to annoy me that Im gonna be half way on Saturday and we still dont have a place sorted!! Im still living with my dad and OH is living approx 1 hours drive away which isnt ideal.............


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> i hate being high risk. i get too scared to do ANYTHING. i thought the worst part was gonna be the no :sex: but honestly... the worst part is not being able to DO anything. DH wanted to go bowling with me on his day off, and we couldn't because they didn't have any light enough balls that fit my fingers :( and they didn't have the little ones for candle pin! However, knowing that the stitch is keeping my baby locked in makes me feel A LOT better. It'll all be so worth it once the baby is here :D

Oh hun, like i said before i could not even imagine having to deal with that!!! It must be so hard! I find it hard even now making sure not to lift anything over 25 LBS. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

RJ2 said:


> :happydance:*HALF WAY*:happydance:

YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!! CONGRATZ!!!!! 2 more days and i will be there with you!!!


----------



## Junebugs

*OMG MY SCAN IS IN 24 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!* :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo good luck Dizzy! :hugs: Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

YAY JUNEBUGS. I can't wait to hear what you're having!


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2 said:


> :happydance:*HALF WAY*:happydance:

:yipee:



Junebugs said:


> *OMG MY SCAN IS IN 24 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!* :happydance:

:wohoo: Eeeeeeeeeeee!!!! So exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> i hate being high risk. i get too scared to do ANYTHING. i thought the worst part was gonna be the no :sex: but honestly... the worst part is not being able to DO anything. DH wanted to go bowling with me on his day off, and we couldn't because they didn't have any light enough balls that fit my fingers :( and they didn't have the little ones for candle pin! However, knowing that the stitch is keeping my baby locked in makes me feel A LOT better. It'll all be so worth it once the baby is here :D
> 
> Oh hun, like i said before i could not even imagine having to deal with that!!! It must be so hard! I find it hard even now making sure not to lift anything over 25 LBS. :hugs:Click to expand...

They tried to tell me I cant lift anything that weighs more than a gallon of milk!! :saywhat: And they said absolutely no physical activity. But if you ladies can keep a secret... sometimes when no ones home I sneak on my Wii Fit. It's just a video game :winkwink: haha


----------



## ZombieKitten

Swanxxsong, mine was the same way with names! We've had names picked out for YEARS and then he starts contemplating if he actually likes them anymore. But after we found out it's a girl, I said her name and he had no more doubts. I'm sure he'll come around :hugs:


----------



## babyclements

Hi guys, 
So had my 18 week appointment on tuesday, I gained 1 lb last time I was there and I lost 1lb this time.... Dunno how cos nothing fits me and I have a BUMP but I am not gonna complain! and my Obgyn isnt worried, I am putting it down to my healthier lifestyle... no alcohol, eating more fruit and veg and not eating out so much. 
Anyway - wanted to attach pic of 18 weeks+2 Days bump that I took this morning for my best friend :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ZombieKitten

awwwww you look great babyclements!!! losing a pound isn't bad at all. I have also lost weight due to maintaining a much healthier lifestyle :)


----------



## KjConard

So ladies, today is the day I find out the gender!!! Yay! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the doctor's don't call to cancel my appointment again! If all goes as planned, we will know in about 7 hours the sex of the little peanut!


----------



## babyclements

KjConard said:


> So ladies, today is the day I find out the gender!!! Yay! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the doctor's don't call to cancel my appointment again! If all goes as planned, we will know in about 7 hours the sex of the little peanut!

WOOOHOOO!!! 
So excited for ya!


----------



## dizzyangel

KjConard said:


> So ladies, today is the day I find out the gender!!! Yay! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the doctor's don't call to cancel my appointment again! If all goes as planned, we will know in about 7 hours the sex of the little peanut!

Will make sure I log on tonight to see the result!!!! woop woop!!


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bump babyclements :kiss:

KjConard good luck at your scan :pink: or :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay junebugs!!!! :wohoo: so much fun!!!!

Laidee-can't blame ya there! i would DEF go to the earliest spot anyways lol

swanxx- i am so glad to hear that closing went well! Thats awesome you got money back too!!!! im sorta jealous hahaha


----------



## becstar

Good luck KJC!

I have just read about 25 pages to catch up! Congrats on the scans and gender news ladies, and the wedding pics are all gorgeous.

I am feeling a bit 'meh' at the moment. I am getting a noticeable bump which is great because before I just looked fat... but the parents at school are starting to noticve and I feel terrible that I will be leaving their (brand new to school) kids after Christmas to go away and have this baby. Don't get me wrong, I am so happy to be pregnant and can't wait to meet my LO but I feel so guilty. 

I also feel a bit odd because I'm over halfway through and I don't seem to be as excited as last time round. I love this baby already but it doesn't feel as real yet compared to my noisy, very real toddler. And I am so busy and this pregnancy is flying by, and it's the last time I'll be doing this, I should be enjoying it so much more. I loved being pregnant with La, it's just a bit surreal this time.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!

Checking in on you again. I see some lovely bump pics! :cloud9:

I hope everyone is well, including those that I was not here to meet! 

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## tiggertea

bec - I know how you're feeling about #2. I'm exactly the same. :hugs:

:dust: MrsMM


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsMM24 - congrats in advance!!! :dance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Zombie, I love WiiFit! So fun! As long as you&#8217;re taking care of yourself. ;) :D And ugh, men! They&#8217;re such punks sometimes! :haha: But thank you; I&#8217;m hoping he does, and soon!¬

Aw you look great BabyC! And I&#8217;m envious of all you ladies. I&#8217;ve gained&#8230; ack ack ack. I don&#8217;t even want to think about it. 15 pounds? :( I swear it&#8217;s all my fault, though, as I haven&#8217;t been working out like I was before I got pregnant. Yikes. I need to get my butt back in gear, haha.

KJ I will be peeking back later and/or awaiting a blog post &#8211; whichever happens first &#8211; for your big reveal! :D

:hugs: MrsM! YAY. FX for you and major :dust: coming your way love! Xoxoxo


----------



## TeQuiero

MrsMM, I am keeping all of my fingers and toes crossed for you and your DW!! Love getting updates from you!! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Any bump color updates?!?! :wohoo:


----------



## Jokerette

yay MrsMM24!! :dust:

I'l joining the ladies with scans... , *My scan is TOMORROW at 6:00pm*!!!!! yay!!!!!

Everyones bumps are looking great! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Jokerette

yay MrsMM24!! :dust:

I'm joining the ladies with scans... , *My scan is TOMORROW at 6:00pm*!!!!! yay!!!!!

Everyones bumps are looking great! xoxoxoxo


----------



## TheRealMe

Hi Everyone! I haven't posted much but have been following along! I am almost at the 18 week mark and REALLY enjoying reading about what everyone is having! Its such an exciting time. My scan is still pretty far away (30th). 

Congratulations to everyone who have already found out! I cant believe how far we are already!


----------



## nightkd

ARGH! I'm having such a hard time getting DH on board with any names... :dohh::hissy:


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh :dohh: i hate when that happens! If you found one you love, then just keep saying it, it will grow on him if he hears it enough (thats how i got dh to agree on Isaiah for DS) :winkwink:


----------



## tiger

yay for scans :dance: 
i love hearing what everyone is having, but it makes me so excited for mine lol. only 3 more days :dance:


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> yay for scans :dance:
> i love hearing what everyone is having, but it makes me so excited for mine lol. only 3 more days :dance:

Oh tiger if i was in your time zone right now i would already be in my scan!!!! I think i am driving my husband nuts right now.. lol. I just can't wait to see my little one!


----------



## tiger

its 10am at the moment :dance: 
my DH is getting sick of me going on about it im sure :dohh:


----------



## TeQuiero

Lol, I am with all of the ladies that are getting impatient for their scans!! I want it to be the 22nd already. Even though by the time I have my scan done it will be bright and early on the 23rd according to Tiger's time (since her time is listed right ^^^) hehehe. I will probably be crawling out of my skin next Thursday!! I cannot wait to here about everyone else's scans over the next few days!! 

How was KJ's scan??? I am excited to hear how it went!! :hissy:


----------



## tiger

i like it because i wake u to peoples resulta lol :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KJ, get your butt back here and tell us your results!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with fits of paranoia! I think my biggest issue is just that I don't think I've actually felt him yet...or if I have I couldn't tell the difference between it and gas...and I just feel like I SHOULD feel him already and Know it. But I know everybody is different and a lot of people (I hope) don't feel it for a bit yet. I just can't wait for Monday!

In Good news - we ordered the nursery furniture today! Babies R Us is having a great sale and the set we liked is buy the dresser/changer combo & dresser and get the crib free. We put it on layaway because we don't need it yet...but they said once we put the down payment on it, they order it. So as soon as we're ready for it, it'll be there! I'm thinking the beginning of Dec if I can wait that long!

I also set up our classes through the hospital - Childbirth, Breastfeeding, & Newborn Care. Only sucky thing is that we're doing two in October and one in Nov. I just really don't want to be worrying about anything in January and the other dates didn't work! I have one more class to sign up for, on base, and then that'll be done!


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG! i totally get the feelings about the scans!!! except its even worse for me bc i still dont even have one scheduled BOOO! My next prenatal appt. isn't until the 27th...this is gonna take FOREVER!!!!! ugh!

17 week bump pic time!!!! The first one (to the left) is my current bump pic @ 17 weeks (baby #2). the one to the right is my bump pic at 18 weeks (i couldn't find my 17 week one :dohh:) with my DS (baby #1). Def bigger haha. and still measuring about 5CM ahead :shock:


----------



## swanxxsong

NIGHT. Oh I am so with you. MEN. lol. :brat:

AHHH I JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT I AM HAVINGGGGGGG. Can it be Monday?


----------



## Guppy051708

haha you must be going crazy bc i want to know what youre having :rofl:


----------



## tiger

cant wait for monday either !!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:
so im going to announce on fb by posting one of these.....




what do we think ? 

also guppy ur bump is cute as !


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger!!! that is a wicked cute idea!!!! love it...and thank you :blush:


----------



## tiger

thanks :D i want to go to sleep for the WHOLE weekend


----------



## nightkd

DH and I have agreed on a name we like, but I don't think it works well as a first name... So I found a name I love that goes with the name we both like (using that as the middle name) and he totally hates it... :dohh:

I'm just going to start a shortlist and see what suits Peawich when she comes out (we already have a boy name we like, if she turns out to have any extra parts down there :haha:).

I STILL haven't got a bump picture... :dohh:

I've been trying to tidy the house, but I run out of energy SO quickly.. Plus I'm sick, which isn't helping. DH is being useless about getting the house sorted and wanted to go and get a bookshelf today, even though we have a bookshelf - he refuses to use it because it's intended to go on top of a desk, so there's extra space underneath, where there would normally be an extra 'shelf'... So we have boxes of books etc, that haven't been unpacked since we moved in MAY 2010!! *eye twitch*

I am so desperate to have this house tidy and organized...

I've been looking at nursery furniture too... I'd like a changing table this time, simply to store my cloth diapers and bits and pieces on/in (looking at a nice one with drawers, so it's basically a dresser)... Found one from Walmart for $150.. Plus a cosleeper for $100... This would all be going on the credit card though, so that puts me off... Gonna have to get stuff at some point though.. I REALLY want to declutter and organize everything NOW!!!!


----------



## nightkd

P.S I am so grumpy tonight :lol: DH brought me chocolate and I feel too mean to thank him for it yet :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well I have had my 2 weeks in the sun and had a fab time but dont feel ready to try and catch up with 2 weeks of posts on here! lol 

I hope everyone is well, only 4 weeks until my gender scan and got my midwife appointment today.


----------



## ZombieKitten

awww Guppy I love your bump!!!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

swanxxsong said:


> Can it be Monday?




tiger said:


> cant wait for monday either !!!!

Noooooooooooooooo dont wish for monday's!! That means we're back at work for another super long boring week..........:haha:
although my scan would only be 8 days away then :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Great bump Guppy :kiss:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:wave: Welcome back geogem ~ Glad you had a great time :coolio:


----------



## KellyC75

This time tommorow I will know........

:pink: or :blue: :yipee:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahahahaha. :hugs: Oh Guppy, I just want to know what everyone&#8217;s having &#8211; it&#8217;s almost as exciting each time I find out what one of you ladies is having, as it is to know what I am. Does that make sense? I guess once you get connected with a group, you share excitement in similar endeavors. ;D haha.

JUNEBUGS SCAN IS TODAY! :dance: 

Tiger, I LOVE your announcements! SO CUTE. 

Aww Night! I&#8217;m right with you &#8211; on a boy name. Hubby and I just cannot find something he likes. He says the issue is that he adores our girl name and just can&#8217;t find a boy name he loves, only likes. So he feels as though it just must be a sign that it&#8217;s the wrong name. :dohh: LOL. I&#8217;m like siiiiiigh. But I hope you two reach agreement too! I was crabby last night as well. I lost my Belly band, I am over-tired and frustrated and want it to be Monday. :haha: Clearly I need a weekend to sleep! ;)

Welcome back Geogem! Hope you had a lovely vacation and have fun at the appointment! ;)

Zombieee I love your new avvy!

LOL Dizzy, normally I&#8217;d loathe a Monday. You&#8217;ll never again hear me wish for that, I assure you. xDD Did you change your mind on finding out? I believe you said hubby wanted to, so I wasn&#8217;t sure if your plans changed or are remaining on team yellow. :)

YAY KELLY. Your scan is so soon! And man there&#8217;s a slew of us on Monday, how awesome! :D

Okay, I&#8217;m done. Really, really hyper obviously. COME ON KJ. She&#8217;s keeping us in serious suspense. :haha:

IT IS FRIDAYYYYYY YAYYYYY.


----------



## swanxxsong

O wait, isn't Jokerette having a scan today too? :dohh: :dance:


----------



## saphire76

I think so but she already knows its a boy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha very true! 

-squirms-

Ican'twaittoseealltheupdatesoverthenextweek. There's a lot of scans coming up soon!

Ugh. I'm so hyper today. And I really don't want to be at work. And I've only been here an hour. :dohh: lol


----------



## Laidee

Good morning ladies!!

I'm soooo excited for everyone's scans today. It's one step closer to us all meeting our LO in person. 3 more days until mine. Thankfully the weekend always seems to fly by and I am going to work from home on Monday so I don't go crazy waiting for my appt at work.

*Guppy051708 *- Adorable bump!

*tiger *- I luv your announcements! I did a poll yesterday at work to see what people think I'm having. The boys are ahead by 1. Haven't decided how I will reveal the answer to the office on Tuesday. Would be nice to have a cute t-shirt to wear. Or maybe i'll just wear pink for girl and blue for boy....hmmmm

*JohnsPrincess* - sounds like you have been very productive! I need to start looking at classes and baby furniture and all....*sigh* so much to do.


----------



## KjConard

Good morning ladies!!!

I wanted to let you all know we're on team *pink*!!! We're having a little baby girl!!! We are so over the moon excited and I can't wait to start shopping and planning out the nursery!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY!!!! for all the scans!!! :happydance:

Looking good ladies!!!

Are you all going to tally the amount of PINK and BLUE on the thread? 
How are all the Twin babies doing?


----------



## Laidee

Woohooo!!! Congrats *KjConard* on your baby girl :pink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats KJ!

How are you feeling MrsM? :hugs: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

SWAN, I am feeling VERY optimistic. Surprisingly, I felt a few pains in my side, was wondering if I could be getting OV pains this early. We decided to use 2 "donations" yesterday. We have one more left as I still am getting some really fertile CM... FXD! I came in to see you ladies and your progressions as it just fills me with excitement. I still have some rough days as I know Feb was such a special month to deliver, but seeing you all enjoy and keep the smiles warms me. I cannot wait to be there! My mother's bday is in June and if we are successful, she will have a grandbaby in the same month, no one else in our family is a June baby, not even close....


----------



## dizzyangel

KJ - Woop woop on your girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

swanxxsong said:


> LOL Dizzy, normally Id loathe a Monday. Youll never again hear me wish for that, I assure you. xDD Did you change your mind on finding out? I believe you said hubby wanted to, so I wasnt sure if your plans changed or are remaining on team yellow. :)

Defo staying :yellow: Although all you ladies finding out genders gets me really excited and makes me want to know!!!!
But Im stubborn and I said yellow so I will stay yellow lol

While I remember....I made a thread a while ago about what colour bumps everyone is and now all you Feb ladies are finding out would you mind voting pretty please??? :flower:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/708842-colour-your-2012-bumps.html

MrsMM24 - got my fingers and everything crossed for you!!


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsM - Aw, bless your heart. :hugs: I'm so glad things are looking up for you though, and I look forward to hearing what news you have in the near future. Sounds as though you're getting great indications of ovulation, which is awesome. I pray for the best for you and your beautiful wife at this time. :) 

Dizzy - I admire your ability to resist! I keep saying maybe with #2 we'll stay yellow but I know I'd never do it. :haha: I'm so impatient, it's horrible. I'll vote on Monday when I get my answer! :D


----------



## tiggertea

We stayed :yellow: with #1. Still not entirely sure if we're finding out this time :dohh:
Updated the list on page 1.


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats KJ!! :happydance:

Swan, I think I am right there with you.... every time we have a color announcement I get so excited!! DH thinks that I am crazy.... he asked me the other night, "Are you on there again?".... he did not like the look he got back >:| :haha: I am so excited for the next few days (well weeks) to go by so that everyone can see the LOs again!

Dizzy, I found out with DS1, then with DS2 (who is my husband's first child) he wanted to be surprised (which was really nice), BUT this time he has gotten everyone so excited hoping for a girl (and at the request of my MIL) we are going to find out.... he changed our minds!!

OOOOHHH *19 weeks today!!* :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

So... i just came back from my scan and the sonographer did not want to tell me ANYTHING!!!!!

She did the scan of everything and would not even say a word to us about that at the end, which is fine.. whatever. Then she tried looking between the legs and the baby had it's legs closed the whole time! I asked her if she could look one more time and she did, the baby finally opened the legs and she said "you can see something sticking out there, but we will wait for your Dr. to confirm it". I looked at the screen and i am not a professional but i could see clear as day what looked like male genitals. It looked EXACTLY like all the male ultrasound pictures i have seen. But she would not say anything to us, so..... i guess i have to say i still don't know the sex or if my baby is healthy :(


----------



## saphire76

Kj- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dizzy- there is no way I could ever be :yellow:ever ever ever. such will power you have!

Mrsm- good thoughts your way.

Junebugs-It's so frustrating isn't it? If you saw it I'm sure it's a boy then. When is your next scan?

I have decided I have nothing to wear anymore!!!! Now that the weather turned and it is a little chilly I tried on 7 shirts this am ugh!!!! I cannot buy new clothes and most of my maternity clothes from Jonas are summerish. So hard to be comfortable and still try to look cute. I wish I was a man's t-shirt type of girl but I'm not. Time to go on craigslist or ebay I guess.


----------



## Junebugs

saphire76 said:


> Kj- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dizzy- there is no way I could ever be :yellow:ever ever ever. such will power you have!
> 
> Mrsm- good thoughts your way.
> 
> Junebugs-It's so frustrating isn't it? If you saw it I'm sure it's a boy then. When is your next scan?
> 
> I have decided I have nothing to wear anymore!!!! Now that the weather turned and it is a little chilly I tried on 7 shirts this am ugh!!!! I cannot buy new clothes and most of my maternity clothes from Jonas are summerish. So hard to be comfortable and still try to look cute. I wish I was a man's t-shirt type of girl but I'm not. Time to go on craigslist or ebay I guess.

i don't get another one.. that was it :(


----------



## swanxxsong

Junebugs, that's awful - I'm so sorry! So, I don't get it - is she waiting until your doctor reads the report so they can tell you what they saw, or what?! That's a LOAD! :hugs: I'd be so peeved. :hugs: 

TeQuiero - I had every intention of surprising people at the shower, but yeah. Can't even wait that long to tell people. I'm like a kid. :haha: I just can't keep my mouth shut. >.<

Saphire - this sudden weather change is insane, no? I'm going NUTS here. Maybe see if there's a consignment near you? I just went to one in Oaks, PA that's running through the weekend and I got a sweater for 4 bucks! :dance: So that may be a good way, too, to see if there's something. I went to two child consignment sales thus far and both had maternity clothes along with all the baby necessities. :)


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Junebugs, that's awful - I'm so sorry! So, I don't get it - is she waiting until your doctor reads the report so they can tell you what they saw, or what?! That's a LOAD! :hugs: I'd be so peeved. :hugs:
> 
> TeQuiero - I had every intention of surprising people at the shower, but yeah. Can't even wait that long to tell people. I'm like a kid. :haha: I just can't keep my mouth shut. >.<
> 
> Saphire - this sudden weather change is insane, no? I'm going NUTS here. Maybe see if there's a consignment near you? I just went to one in Oaks, PA that's running through the weekend and I got a sweater for 4 bucks! :dance: So that may be a good way, too, to see if there's something. I went to two child consignment sales thus far and both had maternity clothes along with all the baby necessities. :)

i honestly have no idea. I dont understand either.... if she was not sure then how would the dr. be more sure??? i dont even know if she didnt know or she just didnt want to say anything.....


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah that makes _no_ sense to me. I mean, if she was, say, a fill-in sonographer or something, then she should have said, "Look I'm not the normal sonographer, I need to look at this and then have someone look at it..." or whatever, just so _you_ know. Can you call the office and ask them what the heck is going on? I would! Then again I'm a volatile nutjob sometimes... lol. But that would make me so mad. :(


----------



## KellyC75

KjConard said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> I wanted to let you all know we're on team *pink*!!! We're having a little baby girl!!! We are so over the moon excited and I can't wait to start shopping and planning out the nursery!!!

Awww ~ Congrats :pink: :happydance::cloud9:



swanxxsong said:


> Dizzy - I admire your ability to resist! I keep saying maybe with #2 we'll stay yellow but I know I'd never do it. :haha: I'm so impatient, it's horrible. I'll vote on Monday when I get my answer! :D

We thought about staying :yellow: with this, our 4th.....But 0% patience = private gender scan :dance:



TeQuiero said:


> OOOOHHH *19 weeks today!!* :happydance:

:wohoo: Almost half way!! :happydance:



Junebugs said:


> So... i just came back from my scan and the sonographer did not want to tell me ANYTHING!!!!!
> 
> She did the scan of everything and would not even say a word to us about that at the end, which is fine.. whatever. Then she tried looking between the legs and the baby had it's legs closed the whole time! I asked her if she could look one more time and she did, the baby finally opened the legs and she said "you can see something sticking out there, but we will wait for your Dr. to confirm it". I looked at the screen and i am not a professional but i could see clear as day what looked like male genitals. It looked EXACTLY like all the male ultrasound pictures i have seen. But she would not say anything to us, so..... i guess i have to say i still don't know the sex or if my baby is healthy :(

Oh no! :dohh: Im sorry to hear that :hugs:

Although sounds like you could have a :blue: bump


----------



## Laidee

Junebugs said:


> So... i just came back from my scan and the sonographer did not want to tell me ANYTHING!!!!!
> 
> She did the scan of everything and would not even say a word to us about that at the end, which is fine.. whatever. Then she tried looking between the legs and the baby had it's legs closed the whole time! I asked her if she could look one more time and she did, the baby finally opened the legs and she said "you can see something sticking out there, but we will wait for your Dr. to confirm it". I looked at the screen and i am not a professional but i could see clear as day what looked like male genitals. It looked EXACTLY like all the male ultrasound pictures i have seen. But she would not say anything to us, so..... i guess i have to say i still don't know the sex or if my baby is healthy :(


Awwww im so sorry for the bad experience. Sounds like the tech didn't want to be there. I hate dealing with people like that. I need for you to enjoy your job! That really sucks :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Junebugs, that sucks!!! The lady at our scan told us she'd say a girl, because if it was a boy there would be a 'turtle' shape there... It really bothers me that we couldn't see the 3 white lines either... It would bother me more if she flat out refused to say anything though!!! :hissy: What a PITA! :hugs: I would be another one calling up and asking WTH is going on...


----------



## KellyC75

Laidee said:


> Awwww im so sorry for the bad experience. Sounds like the tech didn't want to be there. I hate dealing with people like that. I need for you to enjoy your job! That really sucks :hugs:


And what a lovely job they have too ~ Id love to share in such a special time with people :cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks ladies!!! I'm kinda feeling really bummed out right now.. i wish i could have found out something!! I just want to know if s/he is healthy at least! I am thinking she really just didnt want to say anything and just wants to leave it all to my dr. She just didnt want to be responsible for anything if she said something that was different from the Dr. I have my Dr. appt. on Wednesday so i hope she can tell me more. I guess for now i am team yellow.


----------



## Junebugs

This is what i saw (it's another picture off the net but it looks EXACTLY like what i saw today). What would you think if you saw that???
 



Attached Files:







4758253648_1c68b9695a_o.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## nightkd

I would definitely say boy! As long as you're sure it wasn't the cord or anything between the legs.


----------



## swanxxsong

Looks like boy bits to me, as long as, like Night said, wasn't the cord. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> This is what i saw (it's another picture off the net but it looks EXACTLY like what i saw today). What would you think if you saw that???

:blue: For sure :blue:


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> This is what i saw (it's another picture off the net but it looks EXACTLY like what i saw today). What would you think if you saw that???

Sorry about the crappy tech :hugs:

BUT that picture... I can pretty much guarantee you are having a boy (as long as thats not a cord, but i really dont think so)!!!! i would be start shopping hahaha, that is such a boy!!!!! But def. see if the doc knows anything...im surprised the tech didn't say anything along the lines of "i am x% sure its a boy/girl". Usually if it's a girl, there will be 3 lines in between, but they wont protrude out further than the legs (like a boy would)

I attached DS ultrasound from when i was 17 weeks pregnant with him. then you can compare ;) Looks like your boy is pretty blessed :rofl: Then again, since youre further along than i was its def. more pronounced ;)


----------



## Laidee

I would say boy!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs, I am so sorry :( :hugs: I think sometimes tech's are just uncomfortable disclosing any information? I have to get a scan every 3 weeks to check on the cerclage and *everytime* I'm there I ask the tech how it looks and she ALWAYS tells me the same thing "Well I have to send the pictures over to your doctor and he'll let you know what he thinks :)" And sure enough it's always good news. Maybe she just wanted to get a second opinion before giving you a definite answer? Talk to your doctor and see if s/he'll set you up with another ultrasound appointment. My friend went at 18 weeks and they told her the baby was being stubborn, so they rescheduled her for 2 weeks later and she found out she is having a boy :) I know a lot of places are really stubborn about getting an ultrasound just to find out the gender, but I think if you tell your doctor it's really eating away at you and you really need to know s/he'll might work something out for you :D I hope all is well <3 :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Zombie, where are you delivering at? (dont have to say if you dont feel comfortable). Im going to the Concord Birth Center...its a one hr drive so im a little nervous...but i love the MWs there. I had DS at WentworthDouglass hospital in dover...loved the water birth...hated fighting the system....hated they took him away for soo long :( but other than that it was good.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> Zombie, where are you delivering at? (dont have to say if you dont feel comfortable). Im going to the Concord Birth Center...its a one hr drive so im a little nervous...but i love the MWs there. I had DS at WentworthDouglass hospital in dover...loved the water birth...hated fighting the system....hated they took him away for soo long :( but other than that it was good.

CMC here in Manchester. They have BEAUTIFUL mother's rooms! And all the doctors there are so nice. I wanted to try a water birth but I don't think that will be an option with my situation. I honestly think they are going to end up giving me a c-section. But whatever gets my little one here safe and healthy is okay with me :)


----------



## Guppy051708

ZombieKitten said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Zombie, where are you delivering at? (dont have to say if you dont feel comfortable). Im going to the Concord Birth Center...its a one hr drive so im a little nervous...but i love the MWs there. I had DS at WentworthDouglass hospital in dover...loved the water birth...hated fighting the system....hated they took him away for soo long :( but other than that it was good.
> 
> CMC here in Manchester. They have BEAUTIFUL mother's rooms! And all the doctors there are so nice. I wanted to try a water birth but I don't think that will be an option with my situation. I honestly think they are going to end up giving me a c-section. But whatever gets my little one here safe and healthy is okay with me :)Click to expand...

well thats great! i may have to go to their site to see these birthing rooms! lol
ive heard some good things about CMC ;) Thats great that you are so at ease and have a wonderful mindset about the birth! Healthy baby is always a good thing :D ...and im sort of jealous that you get ultrasounds every 3 weeks :blush: haha


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Zombie, where are you delivering at? (dont have to say if you dont feel comfortable). Im going to the Concord Birth Center...its a one hr drive so im a little nervous...but i love the MWs there. I had DS at WentworthDouglass hospital in dover...loved the water birth...hated fighting the system....hated they took him away for soo long :( but other than that it was good.
> 
> CMC here in Manchester. They have BEAUTIFUL mother's rooms! And all the doctors there are so nice. I wanted to try a water birth but I don't think that will be an option with my situation. I honestly think they are going to end up giving me a c-section. But whatever gets my little one here safe and healthy is okay with me :)Click to expand...
> 
> well thats great! i may have to go to their site to see these birthing rooms! lol
> ive heard some good things about CMC ;) Thats great that you are so at ease and have a wonderful mindset about the birth! Healthy baby is always a good thing :D ...and im sort of jealous that you get ultrasounds every 3 weeks :blush: hahaClick to expand...

You should definitely check out CMC, it's closer to you than Concord. I like the idea that I get an ultrasound every 3 weeks but sometimes it's annoying because it's ALWAYS an internal, and sometimes they don't even look at the little one, they are just concerned about the cerclage :( I'll send you a message with the link to see the rooms once I find it :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the message :D

oh yeah :dohh: that would get annoying, especially having an internal prob and not seeing the beany :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> Junebugs, I am so sorry :( :hugs: I think sometimes tech's are just uncomfortable disclosing any information? I have to get a scan every 3 weeks to check on the cerclage and *everytime* I'm there I ask the tech how it looks and she ALWAYS tells me the same thing "Well I have to send the pictures over to your doctor and he'll let you know what he thinks :)" And sure enough it's always good news. Maybe she just wanted to get a second opinion before giving you a definite answer? Talk to your doctor and see if s/he'll set you up with another ultrasound appointment. My friend went at 18 weeks and they told her the baby was being stubborn, so they rescheduled her for 2 weeks later and she found out she is having a boy :) I know a lot of places are really stubborn about getting an ultrasound just to find out the gender, but I think if you tell your doctor it's really eating away at you and you really need to know s/he'll might work something out for you :D I hope all is well <3 :hugs:

I think your 100% right on that. I really don't think she wanted to say ANYTHING to me. Honestly i really hope my Dr. tells me and if not i will just book a privite 4D scan. We were planing on it anyways but from what i saw i am really sure it's a boy. 

Thanks girls!!! You are all so sweet!!! :hugs: You are all making me feel so much better. I think i would have rather just have had it's legs crossed the whole time then me seeing something and being so sure on it but not getting and confermation on it.. not even an "i'm 80% sureor something.."


----------



## saphire76

Swan- I love consignment shops but we have 3 kids ones and none of them carry maternity! dumb right? There is this huge kids consignment sale at the end of the month that they are having at the college so hopefully I can get some stuff there.

I am also going to the world largest yard sale and as long as baby is not hiding it's self again I can start getting stuff there too!! yipee 

June- Ugh no more scans? boo. Did she not give you any pic or is she sending them to the dr. then you get them? Well I hope you know more on Wed I'm sure you will. It is weird that she wants the Dr. to look because my Dr. was looking for 5 minutes I was hoping a sonographer would know more.lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> Junebugs, I am so sorry :( :hugs: I think sometimes tech's are just uncomfortable disclosing any information? I have to get a scan every 3 weeks to check on the cerclage and *everytime* I'm there I ask the tech how it looks and she ALWAYS tells me the same thing "Well I have to send the pictures over to your doctor and he'll let you know what he thinks :)" And sure enough it's always good news. Maybe she just wanted to get a second opinion before giving you a definite answer? Talk to your doctor and see if s/he'll set you up with another ultrasound appointment. My friend went at 18 weeks and they told her the baby was being stubborn, so they rescheduled her for 2 weeks later and she found out she is having a boy :) I know a lot of places are really stubborn about getting an ultrasound just to find out the gender, but I think if you tell your doctor it's really eating away at you and you really need to know s/he'll might work something out for you :D I hope all is well <3 :hugs:
> 
> I think your 100% right on that. I really don't think she wanted to say ANYTHING to me. Honestly i really hope my Dr. tells me and if not i will just book a privite 4D scan. We were planing on it anyways but from what i saw i am really sure it's a boy.
> 
> Thanks girls!!! You are all so sweet!!! :hugs: You are all making me feel so much better. I think i would have rather just have had it's legs crossed the whole time then me seeing something and being so sure on it but not getting and confermation on it.. not even an "i'm 80% sureor something.."Click to expand...


Where she told you that she thought she saw something but your doctor needs to confirm is, that leads me to believe that she's just gonna have your doctor go over everything with you. Hopefully you hear back soon! Waiting is so annoying.... as if we all don't have enough thing to wait on! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

ya waiting stinks. sorry hun :hugs: but hopefully you'll find out soon enough :flow:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks for the message :D
> 
> oh yeah :dohh: that would get annoying, especially having an internal prob and not seeing the beany :hugs:

hahaha... sadly... an internal prob is the only action i'll be getting for a long time lol!!


----------



## Guppy051708

awww hahaha, thats funny (bc of how you said it) but sad too....no sexy time the entire pregnancy? boo!


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> Junebugs, I am so sorry :( :hugs: I think sometimes tech's are just uncomfortable disclosing any information? I have to get a scan every 3 weeks to check on the cerclage and *everytime* I'm there I ask the tech how it looks and she ALWAYS tells me the same thing "Well I have to send the pictures over to your doctor and he'll let you know what he thinks :)" And sure enough it's always good news. Maybe she just wanted to get a second opinion before giving you a definite answer? Talk to your doctor and see if s/he'll set you up with another ultrasound appointment. My friend went at 18 weeks and they told her the baby was being stubborn, so they rescheduled her for 2 weeks later and she found out she is having a boy :) I know a lot of places are really stubborn about getting an ultrasound just to find out the gender, but I think if you tell your doctor it's really eating away at you and you really need to know s/he'll might work something out for you :D I hope all is well <3 :hugs:
> 
> I think your 100% right on that. I really don't think she wanted to say ANYTHING to me. Honestly i really hope my Dr. tells me and if not i will just book a privite 4D scan. We were planing on it anyways but from what i saw i am really sure it's a boy.
> 
> Thanks girls!!! You are all so sweet!!! :hugs: You are all making me feel so much better. I think i would have rather just have had it's legs crossed the whole time then me seeing something and being so sure on it but not getting and confermation on it.. not even an "i'm 80% sureor something.."Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where she told you that she thought she saw something but your doctor needs to confirm is, that leads me to believe that she's just gonna have your doctor go over everything with you. Hopefully you hear back soon! Waiting is so annoying.... as if we all don't have enough thing to wait on! lolClick to expand...

Very true, I am just praying i don't go to the dr and she says "oh it's inconclusive" lol..... I think i might just rip my hair out at that point... hehehehe


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: yeah i probably would too junebugs. Im praying he has facts for you :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:brat: :brat: :brat: If he doesn't give me any insight on my boy name choices soon, positive or negative, I'm throwing him out a window in our house. He's just lucky we live in a one-story. :haha:

/rant.


----------



## saphire76

It's like spanking a kid. It doesn't have to hurt to make an impact. Throw him out it anyway LMBO


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:
do it!!! throw him out! :haha: JK


----------



## TeQuiero

swanxxsong said:


> :brat: :brat: :brat: If he doesn't give me any insight on my boy name choices soon, positive or negative, I'm throwing him out a window in our house. He's just lucky we live in a one-story. :haha:
> 
> /rant.

LOL Swan, you sound like me when I get upset with DH!! I want my feedback ASAP not in 3 days!! You could always just gently SHOVE him down the porch stairs!! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

I cant believe im going to know :pink: or :blue: in the morning :dance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

*Guppy*- :nope: Nope. No :sex: for the entire pregnancy :( and then plus the "healing window" after the baby is born. But as far as during the pregnancy... its not just intercourse I can't have. The most action I'm allowed to get is cuddling :dohh::wacko: haha. But I just keep telling myself, it'll be well worth it!

*Junebugs*- Be sure to keep us updated! I really hope you find out very soon!

*Swanxxsong*- Still nothing?!? Throw him out the window. lol just playing. I'm sure he'll come around soon :hugs:


----------



## ZombieKitten

KellyC75 said:


> I cant believe im going to know :pink: or :blue: in the morning :dance:

:wohoo:
Yay!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Kelly, I am so excited to see what your US shows!! You are making me anxious!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> :brat: :brat: :brat: If he doesn't give me any insight on my boy name choices soon, positive or negative, I'm throwing him out a window in our house. He's just lucky we live in a one-story. :haha:
> 
> /rant.
> 
> LOL Swan, you sound like me when I get upset with DH!! I want my feedback ASAP not in 3 days!! You could always just gently SHOVE him down the porch stairs!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats me, to a T! Even though DH has said Ariella is our girl name..he said that was the girl name ...for now :dohh: ugh! like i want to know what it is perminatly lol


----------



## Guppy051708

How exciting Kelly!!!! :yipee::happydance::dance:


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou lovely Ladies :hug:

Its the 1st time, since my Dad passed away (6 weeks ago) that ive been excited about something :hugs: Sure ive had happy things, I have children & they make me happy.....But not excited :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Sometimes someone steps on his shoes on accident when he's walking or stops when he isn't paying attention... just so that he gets startled..... but I figure I get to go through the weight gain and pregnancy pains, he can go through little startles when he has made me frustrated :haha: But it is only out of love!!


----------



## TeQuiero

What time is your scan your time tomorrow?? I think that your time is about 5 hours ahead of mine. I wanna know when I should be checking for your update!! <3


----------



## ZombieKitten

KellyC75 said:


> Thankyou lovely Ladies :hug:
> 
> Its the 1st time, since my Dad passed away (6 weeks ago) that ive been excited about something :hugs: Sure ive had happy things, I have children & they make me happy.....But not excited :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Kitten, yeah totally worth it. Will make ya an even stronger mama :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> What time is your scan your time tomorrow?? I think that your time is about 5 hours ahead of mine. I wanna know when I should be checking for your update!! <3

My scan is in the morning, but I wont be able to update on here until later in the evening, as we are having the gender written in an envelope, to open at dinner with my Mum & Sister :hugs:

Will of course update you all as soon as I can :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Neat!...thats going to take willpower lol...it would be so hard not to peak :shhh:


----------



## TeQuiero

Aww, well I hope that your dinner and scan go extremely well!!


----------



## sparklez

becstar said:


> I am feeling a bit 'meh' at the moment. I am getting a noticeable bump which is great because before I just looked fat... but the parents at school are starting to noticve and I feel terrible that I will be leaving their (brand new to school) kids after Christmas to go away and have this baby. Don't get me wrong, I am so happy to be pregnant and can't wait to meet my LO but I feel so guilty.

I know just how you feel, have been getting several 'looks' from parents this week and an't help ut feel guilty that I will be leaving after a term. Are you starting maternity at christmas or going back in January?


Guppy I read your birth story it's lovely. Made me wonder is anyone on here hypnobirthing? we're booked on the courses in october and i'm so excited about it :)

Kelly :happydance: can't wait to hear, do you have any ideas pink or blue?

and swan YES i hear you with the names difficulty, we have a girl name but getting nowhere with a boy. our conversations go like this:
me:have you thought of any names yet?
dh:no
me:what about x? (insert any of 100 reasonable suggestions here)
dh:no, don't like it
me:what about x?
dh:no
me:well what do you suggest then?
dh:don't know/ or occasionally "Hulk hogan?" (inset any of 100 ridiculous wrestling or computer game inspired suggestions here)


----------



## Guppy051708

TYVM Sparkles :flower: 
We did Bradley method, but since ive since gotten trained as a birth doula and a child birth educator, i wont be going to pay $350 for the class again (and it wasn't too long ago anyways :thumbup:) however, my friend had an umedicated birth and she read the Hypnobirthing book and had a very great labor! We can't afford to take classes, but i am def. going to barrow her book!


----------



## ZombieKitten

KellyC75 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> What time is your scan your time tomorrow?? I think that your time is about 5 hours ahead of mine. I wanna know when I should be checking for your update!! <3
> 
> My scan is in the morning, but I wont be able to update on here until later in the evening, as we are having the gender written in an envelope, to open at dinner with my Mum & Sister :hugs:
> 
> Will of course update you all as soon as I can :thumbup:Click to expand...


What a great idea!! I would totally peak though. Then I would just act surprised :winkwink: hehe


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> Kelly :happydance: can't wait to hear, do you have any ideas pink or blue?

Mmm, not really :shrug: I thought :pink: at first, then I swayed :blue: :dohh::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

ZombieKitten said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> What time is your scan your time tomorrow?? I think that your time is about 5 hours ahead of mine. I wanna know when I should be checking for your update!! <3
> 
> My scan is in the morning, but I wont be able to update on here until later in the evening, as we are having the gender written in an envelope, to open at dinner with my Mum & Sister :hugs:
> 
> Will of course update you all as soon as I can :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great idea!! I would totally peak though. Then I would just act surprised :winkwink: heheClick to expand...

:rofl: Im no good at acting! So im gonna have to be strong! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## VegtaBully

We had our ultrasound today.

It's a boy!

He was proudly letting it all hang out :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

VegtaBully said:


> We had our ultrasound today.
> 
> It's a boy!
> 
> He was proudly letting it all hang out :)

* Congrats!! *


----------



## JohnsPrincess

VegtaBully said:


> We had our ultrasound today.
> 
> It's a boy!
> 
> He was proudly letting it all hang out :)

Congrats! Ours was too, LMAO!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs - that really sucks!! I love our hospital because the doc and nurse are always the ones in with us and they did all our ultrasounds together (minus the private gender scan) so we never have to wait on anything like that. If that picture is what you saw though - I totally say boy!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Got a couple more things done today - booked the Bundles for Babies class on base (free!) for October. I really don't know what to expect from this class other than I know they give you some freebies and coupons I think. So I don't mind that this on is in October, too!

Then after work we went to Babies R Us again with my moms old stroller (my sister used it...she's 10 years younger than me). It's old, stained, and ripped in places but BRU is having a deal where if you trade in something - there's a bunch of different things such as crib, stroller, etc etc - you get 25% off something. So we used that coupon to get our pack and play!

Still freaking out. I'm sure all is well but waiting to Really feel him move is just killing me.


----------



## TeQuiero

Kelly, I know you will be anxious. I don't know how well I will do with another 2ww to tell my family and friends!!!

Congrats on the :blue: !!

JohnsPrincess, I know how you feel, I felt the same way with DS2, I didn't really feel movement with him until December, and he was conceived at the end of July beginning of August.


----------



## VegtaBully

Pictures are here: Growing a Vegan


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies :d it's been a few days. so busy!
congrats on all of the gender news :) LOVE the cupcake idea zombie. 
and super happy to see so many more wedding photos!!!

A friend of mine had twins the day before yesterday! identical boys
went to visit at the hosp yesterday. adorableeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now just counting down to the gender scans!
the 28th @ 6pm is the 2d
and then we booked a 3d gender scan for the 29th @ 6pm, JUSTTTT to confirm. lol 

im so convinced its a boy, i dont think i'll even believe them otherwise!
of course id be over the moon for a girl as well, but my body has me sure im team blue already :)

hope everyone is well
Tiger... i hope you're feeling better soon. that must be so scary :(
guppy, hope you're enjoying the visiting!!! and i like the name your DH picked out. its lovely. 

happy growing mamas :O
talk soon!


----------



## Jokerette

We just got home from our scan! He was squirming around like crazy and measured a few days bigger than our expected due date... maybe we will have a Valentine's baby afterall I might have to go back again in a few weeks to recheck on the placenta placement. It is still partially covering the cervix "placenta previa". But "Kenny" looked great I am so happy!

Congrats to everyone else on their scans today!!! hooray!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound17w6d_allsmall.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Guppy051708

VegtaBully- congrats on team :blue:

Almost Mama- thanks! I'll let the hubby know :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

The day has finally arrived :pink: :wohoo: :blue:


----------



## lozzyhubbard

i am due 8th Feb cannot wait its my first!!


----------



## tiggertea

added you to the list :D


----------



## Jokerette

Have fun KellyC!!!!! :) Welcome lozzyhubbard!


----------



## TeQuiero

Yay Kelly, I hope you have a really really great day!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


Welcome Lozzyhubbard!! :wave:


----------



## swanxxsong

KELLY. I just wanna know. -whine-


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Vegta on your :blue: bump! :D


----------



## KellyC75

Havent read back, just a flying visit!

Scan went really well, baby is adorable :cloud9:

Be on later to update on gender :happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

KellyC75 said:


> Havent read back, just a flying visit!
> 
> Scan went really well, baby is adorable :cloud9:
> 
> Be on later to update on gender :happydance:

Noooo!!! Tell us nowwww!!! haha. Congrats on your healthy little one!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats and hurry back! :D haha


----------



## nightkd

Congrats to those that have found out the gender of their bumps! GL for those finding out today! :)

One of my friends makes fleece diaper covers and custom embroidered outfits, so we've been discussing a set to do for Evey and Peawich.. Since we're not 100% sure Peawich is a girl, she's going to make me a 'Big Sister' shirt for Evey and a 'Little Peawich' shirt for Peawich in green/white/neutral!! :D I'm excited!!


----------



## saphire76

Kelly- you are a tease lol!

welcome- lozzy


----------



## KellyC75

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html

Congratz kelly!!!


----------



## Junebugs

So, my husband did a surprise for me because he knew how upset i was about yesterday. He booked me a private scan that just looks at the gender quickly and it's 100% a...................................











*BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> So, my husband did a surprise for me because he knew how upset i was about yesterday. He booked me a private scan that just looks at the gender quickly and it's 100% a...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


How lovely ~ Many Congrats to you & your Husband :cloud9:


----------



## Almost Mama

congratz kelly and junebugz!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

AWWW Congrats Kelly!! Junebugs, that is absolutely sweet of him to do that!! Congrats on your 100% knowing!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats Kelly and Junebugs!!!!! 

Got a bit more done today! My cousin called me this morning and said some girl was having a tag sale (yard sale...garage sale...) a few houses down from her and had a bunch of newborn stuff. So I went down there and bought the whole box for 20$. It's about 35 pieces of clothing, mostly sleepers and onsies. He won't wear anywhere near all the clothes we have for him from newborn-3months but for what I got them for...I'm not worried about it!!! I also got a pair of maternity jeans that look brand new for 5$ and 3 maternity shirts for 1$ each.

The hubby and I went to a consignment shop and I got a bit MORE clothes. Sheesh. Lol. We are Done with Newborn, 0-3, and 3-6 pretty much! I'm sure I'll still grab a couple things as I see them if they're SUPER cute. And he still needs a coming home outfit. But for the most part, he's good on clothes for a looonnngggg time!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Kelly and Junebugs!!!!!

Two more days... Two more days...


----------



## saphire76

So happy you both know what team your on Kelly and June! Now u can start shopping


----------



## RedheadBabies

Had a lot of pages to catch up on, so I'm sorry if I miss you, but...CONGRATS TO:

KJ :pink:
Kelly :pink:
Vegta :blue:
Junebug :blue:

Yay for all of our new blue and pink bundles! 

Swan and Tiger, its almost our day, the 19th is almost here!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

kelly and junebugs... CONGRATS on team :pink: and team :blue:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xCeex

Can I be added? 29th feb x


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome xCeex
Congrats on gender scans girls! I'm so jealous! We'll be finding out on 20th OCTOBER. A flipping lifetime away! :lol:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> So, my husband did a surprise for me because he knew how upset i was about yesterday. He booked me a private scan that just looks at the gender quickly and it's 100% a...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
 YAY! Congrats!!! You were right!!! WooHoo!!!!! *


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome xCeex!! 

Tiggertea, I am sorry you have to wait so long!! 

I am ready for the next 4 days to FLY by!!


----------



## mumanddad

Hope your all well ladies. 

I have just done my last shift at the local because ive just fallen over a gas bottle that wasnt strapped up. I have hurt my back and broke my toes :( so my oh has told them i wont be back. Im waiting for a phone call from hospital to say if there is anyone availiavble to check me and baby over :( but i cant walk at all.

What a crap way to end a good weekend hay!


----------



## KellyC75

xCeex said:


> Can I be added? 29th feb x

:wave: Welcome ~ Good to see you here

Good luck for your scan today :pink: :dance: :blue:



ZombieKitten said:


> *
> YAY! Congrats!!! You were right!!! WooHoo!!!!! *

Yes, Junebugs was right & I was wrong, thought she was having a Girl!! :dohh: Some serious hat eating going on here :howdy: :haha:




mumanddad said:


> Hope your all well ladies.
> 
> I have just done my last shift at the local because ive just fallen over a gas bottle that wasnt strapped up. I have hurt my back and broke my toes :( so my oh has told them i wont be back. Im waiting for a phone call from hospital to say if there is anyone availiavble to check me and baby over :( but i cant walk at all.
> 
> What a crap way to end a good weekend hay!

:hugs: You poor thing ~ Hope you get seen quickly & feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! Congrats *Kelly* and *Junebugs* on your gender scans...so exciting!

Welcome new ones :)

1 more day until my scan. For once I can't for a Monday to get here. Eeeek!!


----------



## nightkd

mumanddad said:


> Hope your all well ladies.
> 
> I have just done my last shift at the local because ive just fallen over a gas bottle that wasnt strapped up. I have hurt my back and broke my toes :( so my oh has told them i wont be back. Im waiting for a phone call from hospital to say if there is anyone availiavble to check me and baby over :( but i cant walk at all.
> 
> What a crap way to end a good weekend hay!

Oh jeez! Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

I still havent fely my LO move yet! :baby: Honestly cant remember when I felt DD?:shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

mumanddad said:


> Hope your all well ladies.
> 
> I have just done my last shift at the local because ive just fallen over a gas bottle that wasnt strapped up. I have hurt my back and broke my toes :( so my oh has told them i wont be back. Im waiting for a phone call from hospital to say if there is anyone availiavble to check me and baby over :( but i cant walk at all.
> 
> What a crap way to end a good weekend hay!

oh my!!!! im glad you and the baby are alright overall. but i hope you heal fast!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats on the scans!! Can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## Jokerette

I just finished writing/illustrating a book for my baby boy!

Here is the thread about the... I'd love for you all to take a look at it :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-writing-illustrating-book-my-future-son.html


----------



## tiggertea

That is so sweet Joker!

hope you heal quickly mumanddad


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh mumanddad, I hope that you recover quickly!! Let us know what the dr says when you get checked, thinking about you!


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, it was so precious!! You did a beautiful job making it! He will love it, especially because his mommy made it for him (and let me tell you little boys love everything about their mommy) <3


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm cuddled in bed because I think I'm getting sick (again! UGH) but TOMORROW. :D :D :D :D


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> I'm cuddled in bed because I think I'm getting sick (again! UGH) but TOMORROW. :D :D :D :D

oooh no!!! :( take care of yourself.. get all comfy and cozy and hopefully you will feel better by tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Baby is ok wiggling about loads but yep i have broken toes so i am now off my day job now because i cant get there :( so i get a few lazy days at home with my dog. Thank you for your kind words x


----------



## VegtaBully

Congrats on the other successful gender scans!

Rest up and feel better, mumanddad.

I forgot to mention that while she couldn't actually say anything and our next MW appointment isn't for close to a month, all the measurements put the baby at 21 weeks now. Don't know if my MW will adjust my due date though. He'll come when he wants either way lol

We think we have a name if anyone wants to share their opinion. DH gave me a list of almost 30 names and we whittled it down together.

Jonah Eckert

Second choice was Nathanael, but it seems like he'll be more likely to use his full name with Jonah (and it can still be shortened if he really wants).


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, I hope that you feel better!!

Mumanddad, It sucks that you broke your toes, but it is good that the baby is doing well!! Take this time to relax a little!!

VegtaBully, I like the name Jonah!!! It is great you guys liked it together!!


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Yes, Junebugs was right & I was wrong, thought she was having a Girl!! :dohh: Some serious hat eating going on here :howdy: :haha:

OH YES I FORGOT ABOUT THIS!!!! I think you need to film it for me ;) hehehhe.... i should have bet you something because i was right with yours!!!!

Thank you girls for all the congratz!! I feel so much better knowing 100% now. I think even if the Dr. was to sat she though it was a boy i would have wanted to do another scan anyways (a big thank you to my husband). The scan he got me was 3d so there was NO mistaking it for a cord, you could see the cord going above his head and this "bits" were right out!! He def. was not shy this time!!! lol....... the 3d is really cool but att he same time i think it was really to soon. He looks very thin and his eyes look like they are bulging out a bit. I can see why people do it later when they have more fat. It was still cool to see him moving around so much!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies; I'm trying to get lots of vitamin C and rest. :) I always had a weak immune system in the past - ever since I got strep in HS anyway - so I expected it'd be worse when I was pregnant. 1 sinus infection and this looks like maybe only a cold... so that's not too bad so far! :haha:

Love the book Jokerette! :D That's so cute!

I can't sleep at all. In less than 12 hours... like, just over 11... I will be at the doctor's! :dance: YAY.


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Thanks ladies; I'm trying to get lots of vitamin C and rest. :) I always had a weak immune system in the past - ever since I got strep in HS anyway - so I expected it'd be worse when I was pregnant. 1 sinus infection and this looks like maybe only a cold... so that's not too bad so far! :haha:
> 
> Love the book Jokerette! :D That's so cute!
> 
> I can't sleep at all. In less than 12 hours... like, just over 11... I will be at the doctor's! :dance: YAY.

YAY SWAN!!!!!! OMG YOUR SCAN IS SOOOOOOOO SOON!!!!!!!! Get some sleep your body needs it and you will be even closer to your scan when you get up!!!


----------



## saphire76

I feel for you swan....I think I'm getting a cold too :( can we take airborne does anyone know?


----------



## Laidee

Oh no ladies!!!! I think I'm getting sick :( I have a terrible sore throat and just feel overall icky. Plus my skin is tingling. I hope this doesn't get worse. Feeling like a super big baby now lol


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> I feel for you swan....I think I'm getting a cold too :( can we take airborne does anyone know?

I found this from another message board:

Airborne (dietary supplement)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Airborne is a dietary supplement and health formula which is claimed to help ward off harmful bacteria and germs, and help prevent the flu and the common cold. The formula contains herbal extracts, amino acids, antioxidants, electrolytes, vitamins, and other nutrients, and can be purchased in many U.S. retail stores over-the-counter in three different forms: a tablet which can be taken orally or dissolved in water, a chewable "Gummi" lozenge, or a concentrate powder.

*Pregnant women are advised to exercise extreme caution regarding Airborne consumption.* Excess preformed vitamin A during early pregnancy has been associated with a significant increase in life-threatening birth defects. Vitamin A is indeed necessary for fetal development, but most women already carry stores of it in their fat cells. Researchers recommend that pregnant women either restrict their supplemental consumption of vitamin A to 4,000 - 8,000 IUs daily, or they should instead consume beta carotene.[7]

Supplement facts and ingredients
Following are the supplement facts of the original Airborne tablet. Though the ingredients of other versions of Airborne vary slightly to produce different flavors and functions, all of what would be considered the active ingredients of the formula are included below.
Calories: 5
Sodium: 230mg
Total Carbohydrates 0g
Sugars 0g
Protein 0g
Vitamin A (Palmitate) 2,000 IUs
Vitamin C 1,000mg
Vitamin E (Acetate) 30 IUs
Riboflavin 2.8mg
Magnesium (Oxide & Sulfate) 40mg
Zinc (Sulfate) 8mg
Selenium (Amino Acid Chelate) 15mcg
Manganese (Gluconate) 3mg
Potassium 75mg
Amino Acids (Glutamine as L-Glutamine, Lysine as L-Lysine HCl) 50mg
Proprietary Blend 350mg: Maltodextrin, Lonicera, Forsythia, Schizonepeta, Ginger, Chinese Vitex, Isatis Root, Echinacea


----------



## RedheadBabies

Scan in T minus 15 hours.... Glad I'll be sleeping for 8.5 of them!!! Ahhhh so excited!!! :) I,have no feeling about what baby is. Sooooooo excited!!

Tiger and Swan can't wait to hear your news!!! :)


----------



## navywife86

My scan is in 3 days and Im getting anxiuos!


----------



## Laidee

Wow...seems as if im not the only one fighting a cold. I hope you feel better *swan* and *saphire. *


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette - That is So sweet!! I bet that will be his very favorite book!! You drew all the pictures yourself??? So great!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

How many are getting scans tomorrow?? At least a couple!!! Can't wait to read an update!! Make sure you all get on here as soon as possible, lol.

I have a regular appt tomorrow. Perfect timing since I'm in my freak out stage, lol.


----------



## kbkb

:wave: ladies!

Congratulations to KJ and Kelly on your lovely :pink: and to Vegta,Jokerette and Junebugs on your :blue: Looks like the gender test you took earlier was spot on then, Jokerette.

Good luck on your scans, tiger,redheadbabies and Swannsong!! 

It is so HARD to stay team yellow, but staying the course!


----------



## saphire76

Thanks Jokerette I picked herbal tea instead lol.
Seems like its the change in season feel better everyone.


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck with the scans today Ladies :yipee:


----------



## dizzyangel

Congrats on the gender scans Kelly & Junebugs!!

Sooooooooo much to catch up on after not logging on over the weekend. Looks like I might be here quite a while catching up :coffee:


----------



## swanxxsong

I am at work early today, have to leave in 20 for my appointment. 

:dance: :happydance: :dance: Despite being at work an hour early today, I'm wide-awake. This is tragic, as I sense myself crash and burning later. :haha:

Hope everyone is having/has a glorious Monday! I'll be back later to let you ladies know how it goes, and to catch the other updates! :D


----------



## Laidee

JohnsPrincess said:


> How many are getting scans tomorrow?? At least a couple!!! Can't wait to read an update!! Make sure you all get on here as soon as possible, lol.
> 
> I have a regular appt tomorrow. Perfect timing since I'm in my freak out stage, lol.

I have my scan tomorrow....2pm!!!:happydance:


----------



## Laidee

Good morning ladies! I still feel like crap but slightly better than last night. I had the worse night and couldn't really sleep. I couldn't tell if it's because I'm excited or just feel miserable, but the hot tea with honey seemed to help my throat somewhat. It definitely sent me to the bathroom 10,000 time during the night.

Good luck everyone on their scans and appointments today!!


----------



## dizzyangel

oooh swan - Happy Monday! I know how much you were looking forward to it!!! Cant wait for your update!

Laidee is that 2pm UK time tomorrow???


----------



## Laidee

*dizzyangel *- no that's US time. So in about 4.5 hours.


----------



## babyclements

Congrats everyone on your scans!! Wed week ww will be having ours! :D 
Hope everyone is doing well. Ugh I have the Monday Blues :( Roll on the weekend!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

Laidee said:


> *dizzyangel *- no that's US time. So in about 4.5 hours.

:thumbup: not long to wait then!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: 

We are pretty excited. Now only 20 more weeks until we meet our Aria. :)

edit// oh yeah, and there is only one baby. :haha: I realized after putting multiple pinks that could, in theory, be very misleading. xD


----------



## Laidee

CONGRATS *Swan*!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

Woooooooo!! Congrats on the pink team swan!!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats Swan!!! Yay for your little princess!!! :)


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations swan, im getting very jealous now everyone seems to be finding out and I have to wait till october x


----------



## amandad192

swanxxsong said:


> :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> We are pretty excited. Now only 20 more weeks until we meet our Aria. :)
> 
> edit// oh yeah, and there is only one baby. :haha: I realized after putting multiple pinks that could, in theory, be very misleading. xD


Congrats..time to go PINK shopping!!


----------



## Diana5241

Hi Ladies,

I've been majorly MIA lately as we're having bathroom and basement renovations at our house. I've just had time to comment on the 2nd Tri board, but you ladies move so fast on this thread I can't keep up!

Anyways, I just wanted to say CONGRATS to all the new :blue: and :pink: members. And a special shout out to all the :yellow: members to stay strong! 

Just one note for Vegtabully - I hope you don't mind my adding Nathanael to my baby list since you went with Jonah (which I also love, but we have a Jonah in the family already). Both names are just adorable! :)

I spent 12 hours yesterday holding my 5 month old twin niece & nephew as it was their baptism and I'm my niece's godmom. It made me sooo anxious for our little boy, but THRILLED that he won't come out at 15lbs because my arms are so tired today! Time to start weight lifting :haha:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

right, I have managed to catch up a little but the whole 2 weeks would be ridiculous!! 

congrats on the gender scans and hope everyone is happy with them. I have to wait until the 14th october for mine!! seems like forever away!! :-( 

I went to the midwife on Friday and was pretty disappointed! she checked my BP and asked of everything was alright and then told me ok thats it will see you in January!!!!! when I'm 34 weeks!!! apparantly because this is my 3rd they wont need to see me before then!! I have my scan next month but I dont get to see the mw/doc then so will effectively be going without seeing a mw for 18 weeks!!! 

she never tried listening for the hb either so I wont actually hear the HB until am 34 weeks either!! not very impressed to be honest, how will they tell if there is a problem before then, what if LO is not growing properly? how I am I supposed to know this? 

find it quite scary that I am pretty much going it alone!


----------



## swanxxsong

That's kind of crazy Geogem! I would have thought that, no matter what # child this is, they'd see you as often as any other baby, seeing as every pregnancy is different. :/ I've never heard of that as being policy before. I'd be frustrated too if I were you!


----------



## VegtaBully

Go for it, Diana! Even if we used it later, I'm sure there's room for a few Natanaels :)

Geogem, that would drive me crazy! That's such a long wait.


----------



## Junebugs

*CONGRATZ SWAN ON TEAM PINK!!!! *
Does't it feel so good to finally know!!! 

Where is Tiger? I want to know how her scan went??!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, congrats on all the recent scans, and all the :pink: :blue: seems pretty even on the first page, i counted 7 pinks and 7 blues so far!!

I always follow the thread, sorry i don't comment much, its always so fast moving I can never keep up lol! 

My scan is on Thursday, I can't wait! We're going to find out the gender. Anyone else have theirs on Thursday? 

Geogem - i can't believe it about the midwife app when the baby isnt your first, seems crazy to me! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Tobaira

congrats on team pink swan!!! Less than 4 more hours until my scan.. come on clock go!


----------



## saphire76

Yay swan!! Congrats!!!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> We are pretty excited. Now only 20 more weeks until we meet our Aria. :)
> 
> edit// oh yeah, and there is only one baby. :haha: I realized after putting multiple pinks that could, in theory, be very misleading. xD

Yey ~ Fantastic :yipee:

Congrats on your little Girl Aria :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats on team :pink: swan!

Gem - don't even get me started on that topic. They were like that with my first bub and we ended up going for private care, auto made that decision this time (much to the dismay of the bank balance!!). Bloody NHS!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on team :pink: Swan! :)

I just bought some girly wool longies, so I hope Peawich is actually a girl :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:haha: At least these things have a decent resale value if not!


----------



## swanxxsong

HAHA Night that's fabulous. :D I'll keep my FX for you! ;D

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited... and really impatient for updates from the other ladies who have their scans today. :dance: I'm so jittery, because now I just keep thinking of all the lovely things I want to buy. 

Aria was a punk today during the scan, I might add. She kept being difficult when they were trying to count her fingers - kept palming her cheeks and rolling over to look at us so the hands were flat against her face, hidden from sight as she'd roll and grin at us. The sonographer was laughing, but had a time getting her to cooperate. The minute it was time to peek between the legs, though, she parted them and was pretty showy about it. :haha: She didn't stop moving the entire time. Guess the decaf frappachino did the trick! I'll need to remember to thank my friend for that suggestion. :lol:


----------



## becstar

Geogem, that is insane! I have been upset that after my 16 week appointment I won't see anyone until 28 weeks, but 34?!!! You're practically due by then!


----------



## Laidee

Just got back from my scan and we are team :pink: Alyssa Milan

I'm so excited but I think DH is elated. He sent out a mass text to almost everyone in his phone before i could even get off the table! Oh little girl was super active and didn't want to cooperate. After an hour she finally decided to open her legs and show her goods. Such a lady lol:winkwink: We're going to have to go back so the tech can finish the exam. She kept turning her head away so they couldn't check her nose and mouth for cleft. I'm in love :cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

laidee said:


> just got back from my scan and we are team :pink: Alyssa milan
> 
> i'm so excited but i think dh is elated. He sent out a mass text to almost everyone in his phone before i could even get off the table! Oh little girl was super active and didn't want to cooperate. After an hour she finally decided to open her legs and show her goods. Such a lady lol:winkwink: We're going to have to go back so the tech can finish the exam. She kept turning her head away so they couldn't check her nose and mouth for cleft. I'm in love :cloud9:

*congratz!!!!!!!*


----------



## tiggertea

congrats!


----------



## saphire76

Lauded- yay! So happy. Enjoy the stores.


----------



## RedheadBabies

It's a GIRL!!!!!

Baby girl was very cooperative for the most part. She waved at us a few times, and had her legs wide open, so we knew gender within the first couple minutes. :) I do have to go back for another scan in 8 weeks, so they can do heart measurements. She was just tucked so far down in my pelvis, they couldn't get them. I moved around, they poked at her, but she was comfortable and wasn't budging! 

On the way home, hubby and I stopped and hit up Kohl's clearance. $100 worth of clothes (dresses), for $20. The shopping has already begun!!

She is till nameless though. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Gem, this is my 3rd and I am going every 4 weeks, and after about 2 more appointments I will be going every 2 weeks. I think that they should have more concern and care for you, it does not matter what baby you are on!! I don't know if you have the option of looking into a different clinic around you, but it would be worth it to keep you calm and to know how the baby is doing, I would be insane if I had to go that many weeks without seeing a doctor!!


Dreamer, :hi::hi::hi: I have my scan on Thursday as well!! I think that I am going to go crazy waiting the next 3 days!! 


Congrats to Swan and Laidee on their :pink: bundles!!! :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats RedHeadBabies!! All of these :pink: bundles I hope it carries on for the rest of the week (or at least for me)!! :haha:


----------



## Laidee

Congrats *RedheadBabies*!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats to Laidee and RedHead on their baby :pink: princesses! :D 

Love the name Laidee! And sounds like our girl was as nixie as yours, lol! They did eventually get all her measurements but boy, she was not cooperating. She really didn't want her fingers counted for whatever reason. But the minute we went to look at the sex, legs flew apart. Yikes! :haha: I actually thought she was a boy because the first time we saw her legs (measurements of femur, etc.) the placenta was between them and we thought we saw boy bits. I was surprised when we went back to it! lol.

Did you think of potential name ideas yet RedHead? :) And way to go on the Kohl's clearance - that's awesome!

FX for you TeQuiero! :D I can't wait to hear what you're having!

I think we're waiting on... 1... maybe 2 more scans from today? And a lot more this week! :dance: How exciting!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Wow, so many gender scans. Congrats ladies! So fun to start to bond with your little sons and daughters.

Sorry to the ladies with colds. Rest up and heel soon.

Geogem, I'm waiting almost as long as you - until Oct. 12. We can be tail-end buddies together! So sorry to hear about your troubles with the midwife. In the US it's standard to go to every other week around the fifth month and every week starting at 34 weeks or so. I can't imagine it being different.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Swan...we're so stuck on names. I really liked Jillian... Jillian Joy (my grandma's name is Joyce), but DH doesn't like Jillian. I also like Jolie, or Joleigh, but with our last name of Olds, I think it sounds a little strange. Jolie Olds. Its going to take work to find a name for this little girl.


----------



## Tobaira

grats redhead and laidee (and swan again lol)!

looks like today is the day of the pink, because we found out that twin B is ALSO a girl! - So we have two little princesses coming!


----------



## RedheadBabies

It is the day of pink! Congrats Tobaira!! :) Two little pink bundles. How exciting!


----------



## lilrojo

My gender scan is on oct 12th too.. :) yay for the end of feb laides coming along too.. :)


----------



## tiger

ive only read a little so if i miss u, i promise i will catch up !!!
junebugs - congrats on your boy !!! :blue: i was right!!!! 
kelly- congrats on ur girl :pink: ! i was wrong :haha: 
we had our scan yesterday and.........
...............
.
.
.
.
.
.
:pink: GIRL :pink:

:dance: :happydance: :dance: 

she was very shy and the lady wasnt really confident at first but at the end of the scan she said shes pretty sure girl as she got flashed a few times and there were no bits at all.
tried getting some 3d photos but our little girl had her hands over her head ! 
we are completely shocked as this is the 2nd girl in my DH's family in over 20years !!
my husband is completely worried about raising a girl though :haha:
but over the moon, hes so proud of his swimmers :rofl:


----------



## saphire76

I think the girls are winning now lol.
Congrats redhead so exciting and dbl w the shopping. I love kohls clearance.
Well my cold is awful and today I napped for 3 hrs now I am praying my son falls asleep soon. Ugh back to work tomorrow though.
I'm getting so.anxious not knowing what this baby is also WHY CAN'T I.FEEL MOVEMENT? Come one this is my second I should feel it now :( I know bubsy is .moving because I saw it on the us. Do u tjjnk because it was backwards kicking to the inside. Is why?? Hopefully soon!!!!

Ok rant over thanks for listening.

Also how many of us are still active on here? Seems way less then all the people on the main page.
Just a random thought.

Heather


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Tobaira! That is awesome!! :D 

And congrats to you as well, Tiger! Sounds like we have lots of :pink: babies popping up this week! 

Aw RedHead, I like the names you've chosen! My last name is Starr, so I understand the difficulties of trying to make a name that's fitting for a last name. lol. Everything we pondered at first almost seemed pornographic for a girl. :haha:

:hugs: Saphire - I hope you feel the baby soon! Rant away, it's what we're here for darlin! And yeah, we're pretty somewhat lacking in activity vs who's posted on the front page, I think. lol! Or we're just too talkative that we scared everyone ;)


----------



## Laidee

Congrats in the twin girls!!


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> ive only read a little so if i miss u, i promise i will catch up !!!
> Junebugs - congrats on your boy !!! :blue: I was right!!!!
> Kelly- congrats on ur girl :pink: ! I was wrong :haha:
> We had our scan yesterday and.........
> ...............
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink: girl :pink:
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> She was very shy and the lady wasnt really confident at first but at the end of the scan she said shes pretty sure girl as she got flashed a few times and there were no bits at all.
> Tried getting some 3d photos but our little girl had her hands over her head !
> We are completely shocked as this is the 2nd girl in my dh's family in over 20years !!
> My husband is completely worried about raising a girl though :haha:
> But over the moon, hes so proud of his swimmers :rofl:

*congratz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it was a girl!!!! Yay!!!*


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats on all the girls, ladies!!!!

Our appt went well today! Nerves have been settled, lol. Baby boy is doing just fine, heartbeat is still at 150. We don't get seen again for another month and the nurse and doc both said by then I should really be feeling him move, so that's good!!


----------



## Junebugs

tobaira said:


> grats redhead and laidee (and swan again lol)!
> 
> Looks like today is the day of the pink, because we found out that twin b is also a girl! - so we have two little princesses coming!

*congratz!!*


----------



## tiger

:dance: so many pink bundles !!


----------



## Jokerette

Oh my goodness!!! So many girls today!!!! How fun!!!! Congrats to all of you :pink: :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## saphire76

Twin girls? Bonus!!!! Enjoy :)

I just looked at my pregnancy book from ds and I noted subtle movements at 23 weeks and noticeable at 24 so ill relax.


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on the :pink: bumps!! :D

I bought some newborn t-shirts today, as we only have onesies and they obviously won't go with wool and I'm not ready to cut them up and make them into t-shirts :lol: Also a pattern for postpartum cloth pads, along with the material to make em... Spent WAY too much today... :blush: At least it's stuff that *should* get used! 

I replaced the laundry tabs in one of my cloth diapers today and omg I suck at sewing in a straight line :rofl: It's also awkward because the velcro can't be pinned in place, so it moved some... That's my excuse anyway :haha: Just hoping I don't totally muff up the cloth pads :lol: I'm excited to have a useful project to get on with though AND my sewing machine is back out in the dining/living area so I can sew again! :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

* Congrats Swan!!! *


----------



## ZombieKitten

* Congrats Laidee!!! *


----------



## ZombieKitten

* Congrats RedheadBabies!!!  *


----------



## ZombieKitten

*   Double Congrats Tobaira!!!   *


----------



## ZombieKitten

*and FINALLY......

 CONGRATS TIGER!!!  *


----------



## tiger

:dance:
here are 2 photos, i get the cd with more tonight (its 130pm) and will put more up. also an 18 week pic! and some clothes i bought straight after the scan :blush:


----------



## kbkb

swanxxsong said:


> :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> We are pretty excited. Now only 20 more weeks until we meet our Aria. :)
> 
> edit// oh yeah, and there is only one baby. :haha: I realized after putting multiple pinks that could, in theory, be very misleading. xD


Congratulations swanxxsong, laidee, redheadbabies, tiger on your :pink: :baby: looks like the girls are winning the round now....
congrats to the double :pink: Tobaira!


----------



## honey08

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> right, I have managed to catch up a little but the whole 2 weeks would be ridiculous!!
> 
> congrats on the gender scans and hope everyone is happy with them. I have to wait until the 14th october for mine!! seems like forever away!! :-(
> 
> I went to the midwife on Friday and was pretty disappointed! she checked my BP and asked of everything was alright and then told me ok thats it will see you in January!!!!! when I'm 34 weeks!!! apparantly because this is my 3rd they wont need to see me before then!! I have my scan next month but I dont get to see the mw/doc then so will effectively be going without seeing a mw for 18 weeks!!!
> 
> she never tried listening for the hb either so I wont actually hear the HB until am 34 weeks either!! not very impressed to be honest, how will they tell if there is a problem before then, what if LO is not growing properly? how I am I supposed to know this?
> 
> find it quite scary that I am pretty much going it alone!


thats crazy !! i wud ask again for another app :?


----------



## geogem

wow all these pink bundles - would love mine to be pink too!! but hold another 3 weeks for that! 

thanks for all the commens re the mw, i thought it was just me being anxious but obviously not! my friend is lending me her doppler as I still havent heard bub's hb and the way its going wont until my 34 wk app so at least that will make me feel better!! 

right better gfet kids up for school! lol


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats on all these pink bumps! :cloud9:
I added a tally to the bottom of the page last night. Pink is "winning"!

I have to wait til 20th October to find out gender. Just a month to go then!!


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats to Laidee & Redheadbabies on your Daughters :cloud9:

Congrats to Tobaira on 2 pink ones :baby::pink: :baby::pink:~ How lovely for them :cloud9:



tiger said:


> we had our scan yesterday and.........
> ...............
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink: GIRL :pink:
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance:

*I really am so pleased for you & your Hubby   *



saphire76 said:


> I think the girls are winning now lol.
> Congrats redhead so exciting and dbl w the shopping. I love kohls clearance.
> Well my cold is awful and today I napped for 3 hrs now I am praying my son falls asleep soon. Ugh back to work tomorrow though.
> I'm getting so.anxious not knowing what this baby is also WHY CAN'T I.FEEL MOVEMENT? Come one this is my second I should feel it now :( I know bubsy is .moving because I saw it on the us. Do u tjjnk because it was backwards kicking to the inside. Is why?? Hopefully soon!!!!
> 
> Ok rant over thanks for listening.
> 
> Also how many of us are still active on here? Seems way less then all the people on the main page.
> Just a random thought.
> 
> Heather

I cant feel this LO yet & its my 4th :flower:

When I was a member of December Dreamers 2010, there were always regular posters & then some that only popped in now & then...You also get those that join & never come back! 

Its nice to have a small bunch of regular posters, as you get to know them better :friends:


----------



## KellyC75

Oh yes, Tiger....What is sarsaparilla? :shrug: :munch:


----------



## dizzyangel

gosh! an extremely pink week so far!!!!! Congrats on all of them!!

Only a week until my scan - cant wait to see peanut again!! Thank god its first thing in the morning, Im not sure I could have waited until the afternoon without going bonkers!


----------



## swanxxsong

I can&#8217;t sew for anything, Night &#8211; it&#8217;s awful! Always comes off looking like a kiddo was trying to learn. :haha: So I very much admire your ambition!

I&#8217;m glad your appointment went well, JP, and that you left feeling more reassured. That&#8217;s great! :hugs: I have my appointment tomorrow&#8230; which means I need to remember to drink a load in the morning so I actually have to pee when I get there. Always an issue for me, since I usually try not to drink a lot before my commute to work for fear of having to pee in rush hour! :haha: 

Aww cute bump Tiger, and cute baby as well! Loving all the pink clothing! I told Chris I just HAD to go shopping for pink last night, and all but begged him to take me. He laughed and said he needed to run out anyway so sure, let&#8217;s go buy something pink. I ended up with a pink onesie that says, &#8220;Daddy Did My Hair&#8221; :haha: because well, we keep laughing how he needs to learn to do girly things. We also got a cute little sleeper that&#8217;s pink and has monkeys on the footies. At least for the time being, I have it out of my system&#8230; since I&#8217;ve already purchased quite a load of clothing and such at the sales the past two weeks. So much yellow and green and white, though, so it&#8217;s nice to finally have some pink!

I agree Kelly; I love hearing from everyone, don&#8217;t get me wrong, but it&#8217;s nice having a group of chatty ladies with whom we can share our experiences and everything. It&#8217;s great! Checking the group is the highlight of my morning &#8211; I get to work and while I&#8217;m running the morning scans, I peek in and update myself on everyone&#8217;s happenings. I love this group &#8211; and I&#8217;m pumped for when we go from ooh and ahh over scan photos to fawning over beautiful newborn photos! :dance:

Yay Dizzy for your upcoming scan! Always wonderful and so surreal seeing the baby on the screen again. :cloud9:

So who all has scans today? This week? I&#8217;m trying to keep track but my brain&#8217;s really not cooperating! LOL


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi ladies,
Can I join, I'm due Feb 8th but will have a C-section on Feb 1st. We just found out yesterday that we are having another little girl. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Laidee

Hi everyone! I'm still sick but made it into the office since I don't have to walk around alot, I can stay in my seat. I tried to read back on posts but my head feels like mush right now so that's not working :blush:

Hope you all have a wonderful day! I'll check back in later after my tea.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome GarrickBaby! :) And congrats on your :pink: bundle of joy! I love the name you picked, very beautiful!

Hope you're feeling better Laidee! :hugs: It's so cold in the office today. I think I may need a cup of tea soon!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

garrickbaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join, I'm due Feb 8th but will have a C-section on Feb 1st. We just found out yesterday that we are having another little girl.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

Welcome!! And congrats!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Laidee said:


> Hi everyone! I'm still sick but made it into the office since I don't have to walk around alot, I can stay in my seat. I tried to read back on posts but my head feels like mush right now so that's not working :blush:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day! I'll check back in later after my tea.

I hope you feel better!! Sucks that you are at work, but like you said, at least you get to sit!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Laidee said:


> Hi everyone! I'm still sick but made it into the office since I don't have to walk around alot, I can stay in my seat. I tried to read back on posts but my head feels like mush right now so that's not working :blush:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day! I'll check back in later after my tea.

Hope you're feeling better soon Laidee!! It's nice to be able to work at a desk, but I find it hard to stay awake at times. :)

Hope all ladies that aren't feeling well will be back at 100% soon! Being pregnant is tiring enough without sickness weighing you down!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So last night on FB I noticed my sister posted a pic of her and one of her daughters all dressed up for a Ren Fest. They looked adorable and I asked where she got the costumes and she said...she made them. I had to laugh, see:
Backstory: I've never met my dad and up to about 8 years ago I thought he was dead but we actually found out he was living. I knew he had two children before me who were about 6 & 7 or so when I was born. I found the address of my sister around 7 years ago and wrote her a letter...crossing my fingers. She emailed me right back and it's been great. I still haven't met my dad or my brother, but my sister and her family went down to Florida one year and we got to meet them. I talk to her and her hubby all the time. 
Anyways, so I LOVE crafts. I say I have crafting ADD because there are so many that I enjoy and so many I still want to learn! But I have no clue where I got it from. One of my aunts can crochet and I taught her card making. My other aunt can sew a bit. And my mom can sew a bit, but that's it. Seeing the costumes I finally realized which side of my family I got this from. My sister paints these awesome pictures, she sews Really well, etc etc. I've been wanting to really learn to sew so now I know who to go to when I am having problems! 

Anyways, silly story, but I wanted to share, lol!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> So last night on FB I noticed my sister posted a pic of her and one of her daughters all dressed up for a Ren Fest. They looked adorable and I asked where she got the costumes and she said...she made them. I had to laugh, see:
> Backstory: I've never met my dad and up to about 8 years ago I thought he was dead but we actually found out he was living. I knew he had two children before me who were about 6 & 7 or so when I was born. I found the address of my sister around 7 years ago and wrote her a letter...crossing my fingers. She emailed me right back and it's been great. I still haven't met my dad or my brother, but my sister and her family went down to Florida one year and we got to meet them. I talk to her and her hubby all the time.
> Anyways, so I LOVE crafts. I say I have crafting ADD because there are so many that I enjoy and so many I still want to learn! But I have no clue where I got it from. One of my aunts can crochet and I taught her card making. My other aunt can sew a bit. And my mom can sew a bit, but that's it. Seeing the costumes I finally realized which side of my family I got this from. My sister paints these awesome pictures, she sews Really well, etc etc. I've been wanting to really learn to sew so now I know who to go to when I am having problems!
> 
> Anyways, silly story, but I wanted to share, lol!!

That's great that you found out where you got that side of you from!! What an interesting story about your Dad thou... i couldn't imagine spending so long thinking my father was dead and finding out after so many years that he was alive. Are you planing on contacting him?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> So last night on FB I noticed my sister posted a pic of her and one of her daughters all dressed up for a Ren Fest. They looked adorable and I asked where she got the costumes and she said...she made them. I had to laugh, see:
> Backstory: I've never met my dad and up to about 8 years ago I thought he was dead but we actually found out he was living. I knew he had two children before me who were about 6 & 7 or so when I was born. I found the address of my sister around 7 years ago and wrote her a letter...crossing my fingers. She emailed me right back and it's been great. I still haven't met my dad or my brother, but my sister and her family went down to Florida one year and we got to meet them. I talk to her and her hubby all the time.
> Anyways, so I LOVE crafts. I say I have crafting ADD because there are so many that I enjoy and so many I still want to learn! But I have no clue where I got it from. One of my aunts can crochet and I taught her card making. My other aunt can sew a bit. And my mom can sew a bit, but that's it. Seeing the costumes I finally realized which side of my family I got this from. My sister paints these awesome pictures, she sews Really well, etc etc. I've been wanting to really learn to sew so now I know who to go to when I am having problems!
> 
> Anyways, silly story, but I wanted to share, lol!!
> 
> That's great that you found out where you got that side of you from!! What an interesting story about your Dad thou... i couldn't imagine spending so long thinking my father was dead and finding out after so many years that he was alive. Are you planing on contacting him?Click to expand...

I'd like to meet him before he actually does die...but I'm not sure!! He's about 20 years older than my mom...so in his 70s...and he was pretty hard on his body so basically he lives in a home and has for a while. My sister says sometimes he doesn't even know who she is. So...we'll see!


----------



## saphire76

Morning ladies! Ugh I had like 10 min sleep cycles every 30 minute yuck I hate colds. My DH came home from work at 4 am and ran out to try to find me pregnancy approved drugs lol. Well even though he googled and read every label he brought home nyquil tablets and I refused that I was scared. He also brought home tylenol why we have none in the house idk but atleast it helped w the headache. I guess I'll call the Dr. today for what I can take as I am quite the baby sick. I didn't get the pregnancy packet this time maybe because I already have a kid. hmmmmm

anyways.........I think I forgot to congratulate Tiger Yay!

Welcome garrick!!!!

Johnsprincess- I love!!!! crafts too!! I don't really have time for them I am at least trying to get a pregnancy scrap book for the new baby since that's as far as I got with Jonas lol. Hey it's something.

Swan I think it's so nice having people to follow closely into labor and hopfully beyond. I wish we all lived close so we could have one big play date when they arrive. Wouldn't that be nice :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Morning ladies! Ugh I had like 10 min sleep cycles every 30 minute yuck I hate colds. My DH came home from work at 4 am and ran out to try to find me pregnancy approved drugs lol. Well even though he googled and read every label he brought home nyquil tablets and I refused that I was scared. He also brought home tylenol why we have none in the house idk but atleast it helped w the headache. I guess I'll call the Dr. today for what I can take as I am quite the baby sick. I didn't get the pregnancy packet this time maybe because I already have a kid. hmmmmm
> 
> anyways.........I think I forgot to congratulate Tiger Yay!
> 
> Welcome garrick!!!!
> 
> Johnsprincess- I love!!!! crafts too!! I don't really have time for them I am at least trying to get a pregnancy scrap book for the new baby since that's as far as I got with Jonas lol. Hey it's something.
> 
> Swan I think it's so nice having people to follow closely into labor and hopfully beyond. I wish we all lived close so we could have one big play date when they arrive. Wouldn't that be nice :)

I don't really have time either...even though I don't work and don't have a kid yet!! But I try to fit a little bit in per day. I've already finished 2 crochet blankets for the baby and just need to sew some squares together for a 3rd. And I started his pregnancy scrapbook. But I'm also trying to work on 2 pregnancy journal type things, a crochet teddy bear for him, a crochet blanket for my husband for Christmas, a crochet Stewie doll for a late anniversary present for Dh, 2 cross stitch blankets for baby, a Halloween costume for Dh, fitted crib sheets for the mini crib we have at our place in Florida, and curtains for that same place. That's ONLY the stuff that's at the top of the "pile"!!!!! How much will get done? :wacko:


----------



## saphire76

phew I'm tired by what your doing lol. God bless ya


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hello ladies! Ca I join you and be added to the list please!? Don't now how I've missed this thread lol. I'll try my best to keep up with you al, but I'm so useless at keeping on top of busy threads :lol:

I have a little girl due on 25th Feb :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ju_bubbs said:


> Hello ladies! Ca I join you and be added to the list please!? Don't now how I've missed this thread lol. I'll try my best to keep up with you al, but I'm so useless at keeping on top of busy threads :lol:
> 
> I have a little girl due on 25th Feb :flower:

Welcome!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> phew I'm tired by what your doing lol. God bless ya

Lol, it's ridiculous!


----------



## tiggertea

added you Ju_bubbs


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Ju! :)

And well, Saphire, you live close enough that we can schedule a playdate sometime! ;D haha


----------



## KellyC75

Ju_bubbs said:


> Hello ladies! Ca I join you and be added to the list please!? Don't now how I've missed this thread lol. I'll try my best to keep up with you al, but I'm so useless at keeping on top of busy threads :lol:
> 
> I have a little girl due on 25th Feb :flower:

:wave: Yey ~ Welcome :hugs:

You'll love this thread ~ Such a great group :friends:


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to the new ladies, and congrats to all of the :pink:.

Swan, I believe you asked who has scans this week, I know that dreamer and I both have our scans on Thursday.... I don't know what time her's is but mine is 4 pm (USA ET).... I am going to go bonkers waiting that much longer!!

JP, you are definitely keeping yourself busy!!

I hope that all of the sick ladies get better ASAP!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I just got off of FB messaging with a dear friend from High School. He was one of my very best friends and we don't get to catch up near enough! Anyways, I went to two high schools because my mom was in the military. The second was an American HS on a base in England. So I have all these friends who are doing amazing things with their lives - like one was a male model in Japan, LMAO! Anyways, Biggie lives in Paris and he works for a company over there as an ad exec. Check out this picture: https://www.louisvuitton.com/ Should be of Angelina? I'm not a huge fan of hers but he got to go on location with her to Cambodia, where this was shot. He designed the shot!! And, the new ad campaign by LV is actually shot by Annie Liebowitz, so he met her. He also did LV shoots with Keith Richards, Bono, and Gorbachev!!! I'm so proud!! What a job!


----------



## tiger

KellyC75 said:


> Oh yes, Tiger....What is sarsaparilla? :shrug: :munch:

https://www.bundaberg.com/info/product_range/sarsaparilla/
its a drink, im not sure if they have something similar over there, its an aqquired tasted i think. its made from liquorice root and stuff. i usually dont like the stuff, but i do know :haha:

thankyou to everyone who congratulated me :flower:

sorry to hear some of you are sick, ive had horrible horrible hayfever for 4 weeks, and im going insane from it :wacko: i can hardly breathe through my nose most days :grr: 

welcome to anyone new :flower:

i have an appt today (9am here) so its in 2.5hrs and my son also has his 18mth needle and check up :wacko: eeek


----------



## Jokerette

Saphire I'm dying to feel the baby move too!!! I have an anterior placenta, also partial previa, so that can delay it... I hope we both feel it soon!!

How are all the sick ladies feeling? Those colds getting any better?


----------



## Jokerette

I think I accidentally hurt some feelings on the LTTTC board. I didn't realize which board I was on, I was just viewing "today's posts" and someone said they hate Facebook uploads because they think people are rubbing it in. Well I commented that I was sure they went trying to intentionally rub it in, but they were just sharing their happiness. :( they jumped all over me and said I was rubbing it in, and I feel really bad. Ugh :( I honestly didn't realize who the group was and I was really just trying to through out the perspective that people probably weren't posting on FB to be hurtful.


----------



## tiger

jokerette - :hugs: when i was ttc and in the ttc board i was always being jumped on for being selfish and wanting a 2nd baby so close to number 1. :hugs:
made me feel horrible, i stopped posting in ttc for a while because of it :nope:

i have an anterior placenta aswell :( i hate it, i had a posterior one with jesse


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> I think I accidentally hurt some feelings on the LTTTC board. I didn't realize which board I was on, I was just viewing "today's posts" and someone said they hate Facebook uploads because they think people are rubbing it in. Well I commented that I was sure they went trying to intentionally rub it in, but they were just sharing their happiness. :( they jumped all over me and said I was rubbing it in, and I feel really bad. Ugh :( I honestly didn't realize who the group was and I was really just trying to through out the perspective that people probably weren't posting on FB to be hurtful.

Try not to feel bad!! Dh and I TTC for about 5.5 years, but I can promise you that I would not have jumped down your throat for saying that! Did it hurt a bit when I'd read about my friends pregnancies and babies? Of course. BUT I was still Happy for them and I knew they weren't trying to rub it in my face. Honestly, that's just silly. They have just as much right to post their happiness as the next person!


----------



## EngineerGirl

So many little girls. How exciting! Neither DH or I have a preference on baby's gender, but we can't wait to find out. My SIL has a thing (it's not a real big deal to her, so it's not annoying or frustrating, just cute) that DH who is her brother ought to have a boy to "carry on the family name" because their other brother has only girls so far. We'll see!

Oh sewing, I am also bad at it! I was so proud of myself for hemming my new maternity courderoys two days ago. I'm 5'0" so even petites are often not short enough. I considered trying to do a panel quilt for the nursery, but my mom has offered to buy a crib bedding set so I may just take her up on it.

Sapphire and Jokerette, you ladies are making me feel better about not feeling Baby yet! So many ladies are very chatty about how they feel their LOs at 14 weeks even with their firsts and I totally am not there.


----------



## tiger

just so everyone knows lol - i felt lots of movement at 15 weeks and then nothing !!! not for 3 weeks :shrug: maybe a kick a day but i was questioning it, it made me very worried, but the fact my placenta is anterior could be why ? :shrug: but yesterday i felt a fair few kicks :dance: just hope it happens more often !


----------



## saphire76

swanxxsong said:


> Congrats Ju! :)
> 
> And well, Saphire, you live close enough that we can schedule a playdate sometime! ;D haha


I'll meet you at please touch or sesame anytime :)


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> just so everyone knows lol - i felt lots of movement at 15 weeks and then nothing !!! not for 3 weeks :shrug: maybe a kick a day but i was questioning it, it made me very worried, but the fact my placenta is anterior could be why ? :shrug: but yesterday i felt a fair few kicks :dance: just hope it happens more often !

My mother in law pointed out to me that as the uterus moves up the baby actually get a little more room to spread out, so that could explain why you felt kicks, then none for a while. Very excited for you that you felt some yesterday!! :happydance:


*JohnsPrincess, *thank you! that makes me feel better! I will have to be more careful next time


----------



## Jokerette

I dont remember who it was that posted about the heartbeat bear, but i ordered it and it arrived today! I recorded the heartbeat from my Doppler and now everytime i squeeze the teddy bear I can hear Kenny's quick heartbeat!!! :cloud9:


----------



## tiger

awww i wish i could get one in australia :(


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> awww i wish i could get one in australia :(

what about Australia ebay? 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Cute-re...0267?pt=UK_CE_Cassette_RL&hash=item19c858927b

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10-Talk...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9dbd040


----------



## tiger

how on earth did u find that ?!!?!?!?!!??!?! ive been searching for ages !!!!


----------



## honey08

they are cute !


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :wave:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Morning!!! So girls, who has their 2nd tri energy burst!?! :D


----------



## KellyC75

Ju_bubbs said:


> Morning!!! So girls, who has their 2nd tri energy burst!?! :D

Seriously, are you having a laugh :haha::rofl: Does it even exist?! :shrug:

Ive just mopped the floors & now am totally knackered! :awww:


----------



## RJ2

*Kelly - *Morning to you. I have to say evening as it is 6:45pm here.

WOW we have a talkative bunch here, I love it but missed a few days and it has taken forever to catch up.

CONGRATS on all the PINK bundles and I hope all the sick girls are on the mend.


----------



## KellyC75

*My 16 week bump picture *
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks with DD2.png
File size: 26 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Jokerette

Ju_bubbs said:


> Morning!!! So girls, who has their 2nd tri energy burst!?! :D

I do!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

Gosh Kelly - thats one prominent bump!!!! Im actually feeling jealous!!!!

I still havent took one single picture of my 'bump' as its still a funny shape and looks like ive piles on the pounds in some funny places :haha: when I have a 'round' one I will finally take a pic and post it on here if i can figure out how to do it!!!
I wouldnt mind if I was lardy as I wouldnt expect to show that soon but as a size 12 I thought I might have been showing more by now!!! :wacko:


----------



## tiggertea

2nd tri energy bust!? :rofl: Nope not here. I'm just one big mess from day 1 of pregnancy to the very end. :shrug: The energy and the glow are myths in my world.


----------



## Laidee

Still sick, so I decided to just keep my tail in the house today. My symptoms keep changing up on me. Now I have a cough and Im congested. But at least the sore throat is gone. Thanks for all the well wishes :thumbup:

Now to play catch-up:
*JohnsPrincess * Im glad that you were able to find your dad and I hope that you will be able to meet him soon. Thats also good that you are now able to have a relationship with your siblings. I wish I was into crafts. I did teach myself how to crochet a little bit when I was younger, maybe I should try to learn again. It would be a nice project to do as the cooler weather sets in.

*Ju_bubbs * Welcome!! :hi:

*KellyC75 * Cute bump! 

Energy burst?! :nope: Ummmm I think Im less tired now, but still pretty lazy smh.


----------



## saphire76

Morning! I agree no energy burst either but maybe because of the cold.


----------



## Junebugs

I was feeling great until this morning when i started to brush my teeth and then suddenly started gagging and could not stop..... i haven't felt that sick in a while..... i'm back to normal now thou!!!  ...lol

I just took another bump picture and i can not believe how much i have grown in one week!!! WOW


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> *My 16 week bump picture *

That is a lovely bump Kelly!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have no energy.... the second trimester is not an energy boost for me!!! 

Junebugs, I am sorry you got sick, but glad it has passed!! I know what you mean about growing in a week, I didn't show until about 2 weeks ago!!

ONE MORE DAY!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> I have no energy.... the second trimester is not an energy boost for me!!!
> 
> Junebugs, I am sorry you got sick, but glad it has passed!! I know what you mean about growing in a week, I didn't show until about 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> ONE MORE DAY!!!!

Do you have your ultrasound tomorrow??? I can't remember but are you finding out the sex or staying team yellow?


----------



## TeQuiero

Yes, I have my US tomorrow!! I was ready to stay team yellow, but DH changed the plans, so we are going to find out!! Hoping to be team pink :)


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Yes, I have my US tomorrow!! I was ready to stay team yellow, but DH changed the plans, so we are going to find out!! Hoping to be team pink :)

YAY!!!!! THAT'S AWESOME!!!! I can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Yes, I have my US tomorrow!! I was ready to stay team yellow, but DH changed the plans, so we are going to find out!! Hoping to be team pink :)

:wohoo: Cant wait to know :yipee:



Junebugs said:


> I was feeling great until this morning when i started to brush my teeth and then suddenly started gagging and could not stop..... i haven't felt that sick in a while..... i'm back to normal now thou!!!  ...lol
> 
> I just took another bump picture and i can not believe how much i have grown in one week!!! WOW

Glad your feeling better :hugs:

Can we see your bump growth pics please? :kiss:


----------



## Junebugs

Sure...... 1) last week 2) this week
 



Attached Files:







bump (19).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









bump(20).jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> Sure...... 1) last week 2) this week

Lovely bump growth :kiss: Looking good


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> So many little girls. How exciting! Neither DH or I have a preference on baby's gender, but we can't wait to find out. My SIL has a thing (it's not a real big deal to her, so it's not annoying or frustrating, just cute) that DH who is her brother ought to have a boy to "carry on the family name" because their other brother has only girls so far. We'll see!
> 
> Oh sewing, I am also bad at it! I was so proud of myself for hemming my new maternity courderoys two days ago. I'm 5'0" so even petites are often not short enough. I considered trying to do a panel quilt for the nursery, but my mom has offered to buy a crib bedding set so I may just take her up on it.
> 
> Sapphire and Jokerette, you ladies are making me feel better about not feeling Baby yet! So many ladies are very chatty about how they feel their LOs at 14 weeks even with their firsts and I totally am not there.

I haven't felt anything that I am SURE was baby yet, either, so no worries! Doc said it's totally normal.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> just so everyone knows lol - i felt lots of movement at 15 weeks and then nothing !!! not for 3 weeks :shrug: maybe a kick a day but i was questioning it, it made me very worried, but the fact my placenta is anterior could be why ? :shrug: but yesterday i felt a fair few kicks :dance: just hope it happens more often !
> 
> My mother in law pointed out to me that as the uterus moves up the baby actually get a little more room to spread out, so that could explain why you felt kicks, then none for a while. Very excited for you that you felt some yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> *JohnsPrincess, *thank you! that makes me feel better! I will have to be more careful next timeClick to expand...

No problem! Really, with some people no matter how careful you are they'll find something to complain about. You didn't say anything wrong!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Laidee said:


> Still sick, so I decided to just keep my tail in the house today. My symptoms keep changing up on me. Now I have a cough and Im congested. But at least the sore throat is gone. Thanks for all the well wishes :thumbup:
> 
> Now to play catch-up:
> *JohnsPrincess * Im glad that you were able to find your dad and I hope that you will be able to meet him soon. Thats also good that you are now able to have a relationship with your siblings. I wish I was into crafts. I did teach myself how to crochet a little bit when I was younger, maybe I should try to learn again. It would be a nice project to do as the cooler weather sets in.
> 
> *Ju_bubbs * Welcome!! :hi:
> 
> *KellyC75 * Cute bump!
> 
> Energy burst?! :nope: Ummmm I think Im less tired now, but still pretty lazy smh.

Thank you! I just love my sister to death so I'm so thrilled that we have a relationship! You should take up crochet again! It's really not so hard once you get the hang of it and you can make some really cute things! I'm trying to learn to knit, too, but it's a steeper learning curve for me!! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Sure...... 1) last week 2) this week

Awe, too cute and yes, there's def a change!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

TeQuiero said:


> Yes, I have my US tomorrow!! I was ready to stay team yellow, but DH changed the plans, so we are going to find out!! Hoping to be team pink :)

good luck with tomorrow, hope baby behaves and you can find out the gender! i know how excited you are, can't wait for my scan tomorrow :D less than 24 hours to go yipee x


----------



## saphire76

TeQuiero- good luck with the scan. FX'd baby is showy.

OK soooooooo............ a fun night and morning here I go. Last night my DH decides it is time to get a new dog. He is going to be primarily responsible lol so off we go to ck out small dogs ie: terrier malteese something of that nature. Well lady at the store decides we need a more substantial dog since we have a 4 yr old boy and shows us an adorable goldendoodle says she will be 30-40 lbs I guess I can handle that. Well DH freaks out all night I shouldnt have bought the dog too much $ ect. He found out online dog will be 50-75 lbs (WTH am I going to do with a dog that big?) I'm brigning it back tomorrow. Tells Jonas he will get a toy but the dog is going back fast forward and Hr of him fighting with the store of course they are not taking her back (I told him this) So I say I can handle this better to get one trained before the baby comes instead of after and come home before you get arrested! Ugh so I am now a sorta proud owner of an adorable puppy that will be obnoxiously large for us!!!! Now for the good news sorta lol
I stop home from work to grab a sandwich I am eating my fluffernutter watching TMZ and someone knocks on the door. Me: Hello Her: Hi I'm the cleaning lady. Me: umm I didn't know you were coming I would have cleaned up lol.

So thank you DH for the cleaning lady however my house is a disaster and was embarrassed but not enough to turn her away for cleaning the entire downstairs and both bathrooms for $40 :) That comes out of his payck LMBO

So that was my crazyness what about you??


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> TeQuiero- good luck with the scan. FX'd baby is showy.
> 
> OK soooooooo............ a fun night and morning here I go. Last night my DH decides it is time to get a new dog. He is going to be primarily responsible lol so off we go to ck out small dogs ie: terrier malteese something of that nature. Well lady at the store decides we need a more substantial dog since we have a 4 yr old boy and shows us an adorable goldendoodle says she will be 30-40 lbs I guess I can handle that. Well DH freaks out all night I shouldnt have bought the dog too much $ ect. He found out online dog will be 50-75 lbs (WTH am I going to do with a dog that big?) I'm brigning it back tomorrow. Tells Jonas he will get a toy but the dog is going back fast forward and Hr of him fighting with the store of course they are not taking her back (I told him this) So I say I can handle this better to get one trained before the baby comes instead of after and come home before you get arrested! Ugh so I am now a sorta proud owner of an adorable puppy that will be obnoxiously large for us!!!! Now for the good news sorta lol
> I stop home from work to grab a sandwich I am eating my fluffernutter watching TMZ and someone knocks on the door. Me: Hello Her: Hi I'm the cleaning lady. Me: umm I didn't know you were coming I would have cleaned up lol.
> 
> So thank you DH for the cleaning lady however my house is a disaster and was embarrassed but not enough to turn her away for cleaning the entire downstairs and both bathrooms for $40 :) That comes out of his payck LMBO
> 
> So that was my crazyness what about you??

LOL, too funny!! What's the goldendoodle a mix of?? Poodle... I bet you'll fall in love with her! Name?? We have two dogs. 4 years ago my husband suckered me into going to the Humane Society to look at the puppies they had. There was a hound (his dream dog) puppy and we ended up bringing her home with us. She's about 65/70 lbs but she's a doll. She's sweet and wonderful and people who do NOT like dogs always tell us that they'll take her if we ever decide we don't want her (not likely). Then a year ago I got a Shih-tzu. She's about 9.5 lbs and my baby but she's a crazy girl! She's very good, but she LOVES to play and run around!! Anyways, I guess my point is that even if yours will be getting big, I bet it'll be just fine!!! Congrats!

Oh, and the surprise cleaning lady? I'd be embarrassed too...but I'd have done the same as you!!! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So yesterday Dh comes home from work and says that we were invited out to trivia night at a local "bar". I was cool with that, I really enjoy trivia! I was just worried that it would be really smokey and we wouldn't be able to stay very long. This IS Arkansas and they do allow smoking in lots of places still! So we get there and there's A) A bouncer, lol. B) it's a really good size place, really cute. Lots of nice great seating (high backed squishy chairs, etc). The bar is an ENTIRE WALL of taps, etc C) NO SMOKING!!! Hello happy Lexi!! So we go in and find the group and it's a team trivia thing. They've been doing it for about a month and never won anything. I had some hummus, a non-alcoholic beer that really wasn't bad, and water. We were there for a couple hours and...our team won!!! We (as a team) won a 50$ gift cert to use next time! Nice! Anyways, we'd never been to the place before but will def go back. It was really cute!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Thank you ladies!! I have absolutely no patience with this wait!! ITS KILLING ME!!!

Dreamer, are you going to find out or are you staying team yellow??

Saphire, I would love DH to hire a cleaning lady, it would definitely cost more than $40 for my house!! GL with the puppy!

JP, that is great that you guys won!!


----------



## saphire76

Johnsprincess- Golden retriever and poodle. I know she will be a good dog because they usually are with a good temperament and apparently the poodle added makes for shed free and hypoallergenic just didn't want a large dog oh well Miss Molly is ours now lol.
Also glad you had a fun night sounds like a great time! I can't believe there is still smoking. I was just thinking about that the other day how it used to be smoking sections in restaurants. Seems so weird and long ago to me now.


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok, I normally do my belly pictures around the 6th of the month..... but when I got out of the shower, I looked HUGE!!!! :haha: Sorry it is not as clear as my pictures used to be, my other phone broke so I am back to using an older one!!
 



Attached Files:







Belly9-21.jpg
File size: 129.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. Congrats to all on your :pink: and :blue: bumps. It's so exciting and shocking that we are already at this stage in our pregnancies.

Hope all the sick ladies are feeling better :flower:

And welcome to all the new ladies :)

I haven't been on in a while. I haven't been feeling so good. I've been having terrible headaches that lasted for days and my blood pressure has been really low. And just as I started feeling better, my work laptop was stolen out of my car boot and I'm being accused of negligence by an a-hole at work :growlmad: My car was locked and laptop was not in clear sight so how can this be my fault. So I had a really bad day at work today and the hormones are just not helping. I was a teary mess all day :cry:

But on a positive note, I have my scan on Friday :happydance: Hubby and I are still not sure if we are staying :yellow: or if we should find out the sex. Why does this decision have to be so difficult lol. 

That's it from my side. Sorry for the long stories. Keep well all


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Johnsprincess- Golden retriever and poodle. I know she will be a good dog because they usually are with a good temperament and apparently the poodle added makes for shed free and hypoallergenic just didn't want a large dog oh well Miss Molly is ours now lol.
> Also glad you had a fun night sounds like a great time! I can't believe there is still smoking. I was just thinking about that the other day how it used to be smoking sections in restaurants. Seems so weird and long ago to me now.

That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure! Awe, I bet she'll be such a good girl! Def do the puppy classes. We did them with our first dog and honestly they were such a help to us in understanding ways to better do what we were doing! 

And yeah, it sucks. I'm originally from CT but Florida is home for me now and I take for granted - no smoking. But here, there are lots of places that still allow it and it sucks. I know a lot of people say smoking should be allowed in bars, but *I* would like to be able to go to bars too, and I can't if it's filled with smoke. So, yeah, I was SO happy when I realized that it was no smoking!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> Ok, I normally do my belly pictures around the 6th of the month..... but when I got out of the shower, I looked HUGE!!!! :haha: Sorry it is not as clear as my pictures used to be, my other phone broke so I am back to using an older one!!

Great bump!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. Congrats to all on your :pink: and :blue: bumps. It's so exciting and shocking that we are already at this stage in our pregnancies.
> 
> Hope all the sick ladies are feeling better :flower:
> 
> And welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I haven't been on in a while. I haven't been feeling so good. I've been having terrible headaches that lasted for days and my blood pressure has been really low. And just as I started feeling better, my work laptop was stolen out of my car boot and I'm being accused of negligence by an a-hole at work :growlmad: My car was locked and laptop was not in clear sight so how can this be my fault. So I had a really bad day at work today and the hormones are just not helping. I was a teary mess all day :cry:
> 
> But on a positive note, I have my scan on Friday :happydance: Hubby and I are still not sure if we are staying :yellow: or if we should find out the sex. Why does this decision have to be so difficult lol.
> 
> That's it from my side. Sorry for the long stories. Keep well all

Awe hon. I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well and then are having the laptop issues with it, too! My Dh has a government laptop and they aren't allowed to keep it in their car, period. Not even in the trunk and if the car was broken into and it was in the trunk, and stolen, he'd be in BIG trouble. It's an unclassified computer so it's not like there's anything secret on it. Dumb.


----------



## TeQuiero

Aw BabyAngelic, I am sorry that you have not had a good day!! It sucks that happened!!

JP, thank you :)


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> But on a positive note, I have my scan on Friday :happydance: Hubby and I are still not sure if we are staying :yellow: or if we should find out the sex. Why does this decision have to be so difficult lol.
> 
> That's it from my side. Sorry for the long stories. Keep well all

Good luck with your scan Friday :happydance:

The way I see finding out LO's gender early is........Its still a suprise, your just lucky enough to get it a bit early :winkwink: When your baby is born, you are elated to meet them anyway :cloud9:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> But on a positive note, I have my scan on Friday :happydance: Hubby and I are still not sure if we are staying :yellow: or if we should find out the sex. Why does this decision have to be so difficult lol.
> 
> That's it from my side. Sorry for the long stories. Keep well all
> 
> Good luck with your scan Friday :happydance:
> 
> The way I see finding out LO's gender early is........Its still a suprise, your just lucky enough to get it a bit early :winkwink: When your baby is born, you are elated to meet them anyway :cloud9:Click to expand...

Plus what they look like is still a surprise, their personality, etc etc! :thumbup:


----------



## sparklez

Hi everyone


This thread is moving so fast recently, 2 days posts took me 30mins to read:coffee: love to hear from eneryone though and such exciting news

what a pink week! congrats on all the pink bumps and good luck to everyone waiting for scans. Anyone else staying team yellow? just us and kbkb? 

have some bump pics to upload but havn't got any on computer yet as lost the lead to connect camera... then thought about it today and card can slot straight into card reader in computer:blush: so will get on with that soon!


----------



## TeQuiero

In 19 hours I will be at the Drs office... so within 20 hours I should know what I am having!!!!! 

Sparklez, I can't wait to see your bump!!


----------



## lilrojo

I am staying team yellow.. :)

Congrats to all the pink bumps.. 

Yay im an onion.. :)


----------



## saphire76

Can't wait to hear the update!


----------



## RedheadBabies

TeQuiero said:


> Yes, I have my US tomorrow!! I was ready to stay team yellow, but DH changed the plans, so we are going to find out!! Hoping to be team pink :)

Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## nightkd

Bump pic!! Hubby took this a few days ago, but I just now plugged the SD card into my computer..

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/DSC_0838.jpg

I also made some prefitted diapers today from some prefolds my mum bought for me before E was born (I never got on with them)...

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/310612_10150379946819524_693054523_10195705_525002679_n.jpg

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/299403_10150379947979524_693054523_10195710_94097414_n.jpg

I'm so proud of myself because they actually look like diapers!! :haha:


----------



## tiger

have to share ! im crying from laughing 
https://www.parenting.com/blogs/show-and-tell/sasha-parentingcom/all-preggo-ladies


----------



## kbkb

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. Congrats to all on your :pink: and :blue: bumps. It's so exciting and shocking that we are already at this stage in our pregnancies.
> 
> Hope all the sick ladies are feeling better :flower:
> 
> And welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> I haven't been on in a while. I haven't been feeling so good. I've been having terrible headaches that lasted for days and my blood pressure has been really low. And just as I started feeling better, my work laptop was stolen out of my car boot and I'm being accused of negligence by an a-hole at work :growlmad: My car was locked and laptop was not in clear sight so how can this be my fault. So I had a really bad day at work today and the hormones are just not helping. I was a teary mess all day :cry:
> 
> But on a positive note, I have my scan on Friday :happydance: Hubby and I are still not sure if we are staying :yellow: or if we should find out the sex. Why does this decision have to be so difficult lol.
> 
> That's it from my side. Sorry for the long stories. Keep well all

Sorry to hear about that BabyAngelic! :hugs: that's horribly mean and insensitive...
Good luck with your scan :headspin: bet you're excited! If you need help staying yellow, I'm still staying the course!!! either way, have fun, hope baby is all well!


----------



## kbkb

sparklez said:
 

> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> This thread is moving so fast recently, 2 days posts took me 30mins to read:coffee: love to hear from eneryone though and such exciting news
> 
> what a pink week! congrats on all the pink bumps and good luck to everyone waiting for scans. Anyone else staying team yellow? just us and kbkb?
> 
> have some bump pics to upload but havn't got any on computer yet as lost the lead to connect camera... then thought about it today and card can slot straight into card reader in computer:blush: so will get on with that soon!

Yes, i was wondering too if we have much company -happy we do!!:happydance: How are you doing? :wave:


----------



## _dreamer_

TeQuiero said:


> Thank you ladies!! I have absolutely no patience with this wait!! ITS KILLING ME!!!
> 
> Dreamer, are you going to find out or are you staying team yellow??
> 
> Saphire, I would love DH to hire a cleaning lady, it would definitely cost more than $40 for my house!! GL with the puppy!
> 
> JP, that is great that you guys won!!

We're hoping to find out if baby will cooperate lol! can't wait, 7 hours to go! x


----------



## suzzle

Hi everyone, just thought i'd drop in to see if my due date can be changed to 13/02/12 and also say that we are team :blue: officially as of our scan yesterday.

Baby was there, all present and correct :wohoo:

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> In 19 hours I will be at the Drs office... so within 20 hours I should know what I am having!!!!!
> 
> Sparklez, I can't wait to see your bump!!

Eeeee ~ Im so excited :yipee:



_dreamer_ said:


> We're hoping to find out if baby will cooperate lol! can't wait, 7 hours to go! x

:wohoo: Hurry up day!! :happydance:



suzzle said:


> Hi everyone, just thought i'd drop in to see if my due date can be changed to 13/02/12 and also say that we are team :blue: officially as of our scan yesterday.
> 
> Baby was there, all present and correct :wohoo:
> 
> Hope you are all well :)


How lovely, many Congrats :blue:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> have to share ! im crying from laughing
> https://www.parenting.com/blogs/show-and-tell/sasha-parentingcom/all-preggo-ladies

:rofl: Thats great!

But, that cant be a real baby bump, she has way too much energy! :haha:


----------



## dizzyangel

sparklez - im staying :yellow: too! got my scan on Tuesday morning and I will no doubt get a the 'I want to find out what were having' conversation with OH in the car on the way there but he can bugger off - we arent finding out until I push it out!!!!!!!!

_dreamer_ - will be stalking this thread from 3 o'clock onwards to find out what team youre joining!!

TeQuiero - think I will have to wait until I wake up tomorrow morning to find out what your having - blooming time zones!!!!

tiger - no sound on my computer at work so will have to watch that later tonight but all the jiggling about looks pretty funny!!

erm.......Im sure there was some others I wanted to reply too......but Ive forgotten!!
Im calling Baby Brain on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Morning ladies! (Er, afternoon, maybe evening for some of you :haha:) I thought I checked in here yesterday, in fact I could have sworn that I did. Apparently I&#8230; did not. LOL. Whoops! So double-time catch-up now!

*TeQuiero *and *Dreamer *have scans today, this much I know. Anyone else? :dance: Super excited to hear how they go, good luck ladies!

Great bump *TeQuiero*, by the way! Looking awesome!

I think my &#8216;cold&#8217; is just allergies, as I heard on the news our allergy season this fall is supposed to be the worst in years. Blah! Tired of sneezing!

Aw *Jokerette *- :hugs: - it&#8217;s okay. You were kind and apologetic about it, and well, these things happen. If I&#8217;d had been the one to stumble across the thread and not realize where I&#8217;m at, I&#8217;d have probably said something similar too, as I feel everyone&#8217;s allowed to use their facebook as they wish &#8211; that&#8217;s what the delete button or block button is for, right? ;) I also understand that LTTTC is a very emotional process, and my heart does go out to them. But you intended no harm. :hugs: :)

*Saphire*, that sounds great! I&#8217;ve never been to either yet, and would love to go to both! :dance: And I love labradoodles! Have fun with her, and best wishes! I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;ll be great once she&#8217;s trained and all! :D

*Ju*, my energy bursts come and go! :haha: Some days I&#8217;m super lively, and others I can&#8217;t even get through lunch without feeling whipped. So frustrating! But I&#8217;m making it work, best that I can. Or trying to muddle through anyway. ;)

*Kelly*, love your bump! And you even dressed in pink &#8211; was that planned? ;) :D

Aw *Junebugs*, great bump! And is that shirt from Motherhood? If so, I have the same one in different colors. I can&#8217;t tell if it&#8217;s the side-rouched tees from MM (or elsewhere) or not&#8230; I love those shirts. :haha: I got a few on clearance at MM, then some at Kohls and Penneys by their maternity lines. :dance:

Congrats on winning trivia *JP*! Sounds like you find a nice place to hang out, too, which is great! The local hangout near us is not smoke-free sadly, so we&#8217;ve been avoiding it. Ah well; it&#8217;s definitely worth it! I just miss people-watching the crazy townies. ;) :haha:

Sorry to hear about your laptop and obnoxious coworker, *BabyA*! Some people! >.< I hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon, love! :hugs: And good luck tomorrow!

Congrats on becoming an onion *Rojo*!

Aw, congrats on the lovely bump *Night*! And great job on the diapers, they look wonderful! All you ladies and your abilities. I am so not crafty or artistic in any manner, unless I have a camera in my hands, then I can sometimes make things work. :haha: I make the ugliest stick figures let along anything else. xDD

AHAHAHA *Tiger*, that is awesome. Thanks for sharing!

*Suzzle*, congrats on your :blue: bump! :D Glad he was willing to cooperate for you!

Okay, and now&#8230; I&#8217;m done updating. :haha: That was a long one and sorry if I missed anyone, I tried not to do so!  I will post a bump photo in a moment if I can, since I need to run to the bathroom anyway. :) I&#8217;m interested to see if I have much of a change or anything. ;)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## RJ2

*Tiger -* :rofl::rofl: Loving it!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies! :wave: sorry ive been MIA! :flow: its been crazy around here!
But i am back from Pennsylvania! 

I just called the MW to set up my ultrasound! :dance:
She is with a client right now but is calling me back soon! Id love for it to be tomorrow :rofl: but chances of that are probably slim! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't believe our :blue: to :pink: ratio! Its nice to see so many :pink: bumps this go around- not that boys are fab! I love mine to pieces!!! :cloud9: but just last time i only knew about 1-2 girls with :pink: bumps all the rest were boys! so this is a nice switch up :D


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> *Kelly*, love your bump! And you even dressed in pink  was that planned? ;) :D

Thankyou :kiss: No, the top was not on purpose

However the night before my gender scan I did apply bright pink nail varnish :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome back Guppy :wave: ~ Cant wait to hear when your ultrasound is :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Me either! hehe wish she would call me!! :blush:
Im thinking she will call in about 15 minutes. With the MWs at the birth center, the appts. run one hour per client because they do the regular stuff (like PB, dip stick, etc) but they also spend time educating, so anyways, im hoping this means a 10am call, but i did call her at 9:30am and she was with a client then, so it could be 10:30....ugh, im just too excited to see the beany even if we dont find out!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back Guppy! :wave: Glad you enjoyed yourself and hope she can set you up for a scan really soon! :dance: You're finding out what you're having, right? I was pretty sure, but ya never know. ;)

Ahaha that's great Kelly! My nails were actually pink too; just realized this! :haha: 

Attaching my latest bump picture. Dang am I ever pale! (and huge, but well, yeah, gotta work on that one. lol. I've gained more than I should and though the doctor didn't say anything about it, I'm aware of this and need to start busting my butt STAT.)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Guppy051708

^ i love your bump progression piccy!!! Thats neat! such a cute bumpage!
And try not to worry about weight gain. I know there are guidlines, but some women need to gain more weight. Its just how the body works. And some women need to gain less. Yes there are guidlines but not everyone fits into that mold :hugs: And as long as you are eating healthy and doing some safe exercising a few times per week, i say it doesn't matter! i know women who gained 60lbs (they were not GD either) and then within a week of giving birth they were back to prepregnancy weight! So, try not to worry :flow:

Well, we arn't supposed to find out, but im having issues fighting the urge :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Just for fun:

https://www.babyman.net/

Between me & my Sister it worked correctly on 6 out of our 7 children! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Great bump swanxxsong :kiss:


----------



## Guppy051708

My MW called, and she is gonna call me back with an actual time and date for the scan, but im thinking it will be next thursday! :dance: (only one week!!!)



KellyC75 said:


> Just for fun:
> 
> https://www.babyman.net/
> 
> Between me & my Sister it worked correctly on 6 out of our 7 children! :thumbup:

I tried it! It's saying boy for me! will be fun to see if its accurate!

The Chinese Gender prediction was accurate for my son, wonder what it is this time...


----------



## TeQuiero

KellyC75 said:


> Just for fun:
> 
> https://www.babyman.net/
> 
> Between me & my Sister it worked correctly on 6 out of our 7 children! :thumbup:

It says girl, most things say boy for me!! Although on an Old Wives tale quiz I got mostly girl.... hopefully this one is right.

*Guppy* Can't wait for you to find out when it will be!!

*Tiger* that is hilarious!!!

*Swan* great bump!! You look great :)

*Dreamer* can't wait for your update!!! 

*Suzzle* congrats on your :blue: I am happy your scan went well!!

Only 5 more hours until my appointment!! I am going to go insane before then!! ](*,)


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha, i did like 30 of those old wives tales with DS...they ALL said GIRL but two of them said BOY :rofl:

I can't wait to hear how your appt goes TeQuiero!

Chinese Gender prediction says GIRL...babyman says BOy! Uh oh! lol, we shall see who is correct haha


----------



## tiggertea

Babyman predicts pink for me this time (tried it for last time too and he got it right). Time shall tell!

Chinese prediction was wrong last time, so haven't looked at it this time! :lol:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

The predictor thing said girl for me. They Alllllll said girl for me. Lol...obviously wrong!

Just finished a shadow box that I started YEARS ago of some stuff from our wedding. Nice to have it done and ready to hang!! 

So I was watching Keeping Up With the Kardashian's last night (lol) and Kourtney said that she doesn't like having pictures (of people...like her and her family and such) in her house. They all thought it was odd and Dh and I thought it was odd (we have pictures all over our house). Does anyone here not like having pictures in their home?? I'm just so curious as the Why?? Lol


----------



## KellyC75

Like I say, between me & my Sisters 7 children, it correctly predicted 6 (including the one im expecting) which I think is fab :yipee:


----------



## SummerRocks

Would love to join you girls, due date February 25 (first baby) 

I can't wait to feel this little one move :)


----------



## Guppy051708

WElcome SummerRocks! :hi:

JohnsPrincess, i do find that odd! I mean, we dont have pictures up simply because i dont have many, but i would if i had them!


----------



## tiggertea

List updated.


----------



## lilrojo

Hahaha.. I saw that episode and though that was weird too.. what is wrong with looking at your loved ones and yourself on the wall.. strange.. 

Cant wait to hear the new pink or blue bundles.. :) So fun living the excitement of knowing through you all..


----------



## swanxxsong

Babyman was wrong for me, but the Mayan and Chinese predictors were right, as well as the needle theory (my boss did that one to me). xD

Thanks ladies! I love having a bump, but I definitely have *not* been eating healthily or exercising like I should have been. So I need to get myself back on board with being better since I was working out a lot right before I got pregnant. Faiiiiil. :haha:

Welcome Summer!

I don't have a ton up right now, JP, but I have no issues having family photos around the house. I just... don't... haha. I'm still in the process of figuring out how I like the house arranged, though, even though we've been in there for 2 years. LOL. I just keep changing things to my liking.

Anyone getting really tired of working while pregnant? I am so ready for maternity leave, and February seems SO FAR AWAY. :( Then again, my biggest issue is having to sit at my desk all day and that's what I'm looking most forward to once I'm out of here... because it's not comfortable and not healthy. So maybe I'm just being whiny. ;)


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome SummerRocks.

I don'e have frames, but I do have pictures of my family (mostly the kids and my niece) and there are pictures of the grandparents and my in-laws so that the kids know what they look like.


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, that is not being whiny!! I hated working with DS2, and I hate sitting still. I think we are all ready for it to be February!!


----------



## _dreamer_

We're having a little GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

the scan went so well, she was perfect, no abnormalities noted, and she cooperated lovely. estimated weight was 367g or 13oz. EDD is still 2nd Feb

sooooo excited. we went and brought a little pink outfit afterwards!!!

TeQuiro - good luck for finding out, hope your little one cooperates!

Swanxxsong - i'm also getting tired of work, i'm finishing on 22nd december and am counting down the days (literally - i have an app on my phone which tells me 91 days to go!). i'm finding it really hard being tired, and feeling motivated

Hi SummerRocks :D 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxx, ive been tired and i just have a one yr old around! :blush: so imagine you are pretty tired :hugs: hopefully you feel rejuvenated soon :flower:

*I GOT MY SCAN BOOKED!!!!!!*​
It is scheduled for this Wednesday (Sept. 28th) at 11:15AM!!! :wohoo:​
& i think I may just crack and find out :haha:
No for certain yet though...if we do find out its a BNB Secret!!!! :shhh: so no FB talk!​


----------



## Guppy051708

_dreamer_- congrats on your :pink: bump!!! :dance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Dreamer, congrats on your :pink:!!

Yay Guppy, I am glad you got it booked so soon!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ekkk! I know! :yipee::happydance::dance: IM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

SummerRocks said:


> Would love to join you girls, due date February 25 (first baby)
> 
> I can't wait to feel this little one move :)

Welcome :wave: Congrats



Guppy051708 said:


> swanxx, ive been tired and i just have a one yr old around! :blush: so imagine you are pretty tired :hugs: hopefully you feel rejuvenated soon :flower:
> 
> *I GOT MY SCAN BOOKED!!!!!!*​
> It is scheduled for this Wednesday (Sept. 28th) at 11:15AM!!! :wohoo:​
> & i think I may just crack and find out :haha:
> No for certain yet though...if we do find out its a BNB Secret!!!! :shhh: so no FB talk!​


:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

_dreamer_ said:


> We're having a little GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

*Fantastic ~ Many congrats *


----------



## Laidee

KellyC75 said:


> Just for fun:
> 
> https://www.babyman.net/
> 
> Between me & my Sister it worked correctly on 6 out of our 7 children! :thumbup:

It says 'boy' for me lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Anyone getting really tired of working while pregnant? I am so ready for maternity leave, and February seems SO FAR AWAY. :( Then again, my biggest issue is having to sit at my desk all day and that's what I'm looking most forward to once I'm out of here... because it's not comfortable and not healthy. So maybe I'm just being whiny. ;)

I don't think you're being whiny! I'm def lucky and when I got back from Kuwait this past time my Dh said I didn't have to get a job. I am still a reservist and have to work about once a year for a month and a half or so. But it's not so bad, I guess. LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks for the replies on the picture thing! So far no one feels the same as Kourtney, I guess!! LOL I love having pictures and seeing our family and friends around us!!


----------



## Guppy051708

of course...none of us (and our families) are famous either haha, could be why?:shrug: ...but i still think its weird lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> of course...none of us (and our families) are famous either haha, could be why?:shrug: ...but i still think its weird lol

Lol, but still! Why would being famous make you not want any pictures in your house? The way she made it sound, she doesn't want Any...not even of Mason! :wacko: LMAO!


----------



## tiggertea

updated.


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> of course...none of us (and our families) are famous either haha, could be why?:shrug: ...but i still think its weird lol
> 
> Lol, but still! Why would being famous make you not want any pictures in your house? The way she made it sound, she doesn't want Any...not even of Mason! :wacko: LMAO!Click to expand...

yeah, okay that IS stupid! lol.


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks for updating tiggertea, can't believe how many more girls there are than boys!!! x


----------



## Guppy051708

so...would it be weird to post a gender poll without having any scan pictures? I have a scan pic from 8+6, but i know that doesn't mean anything per the nub theory. So i wasn't sure if it would be dumb for me to post a poll or not? :shrug: id like to have some fun with this, but really no one could base it on anything, except pure guesses....i suppose i could put the results of the different old wives tales and the charts up? thoughts?


----------



## becstar

Hi ladies,

I had another scan today as they couldn't get all the measurements last time at my 20 week scan... It was so lovely to see the baby again and Ilana was enthralled (sometimes I watched her face rather than the screen as she was so excited and happy :cloud9:)

Check out the contortionist baby I am having! https://i55.tinypic.com/szkh04.jpg Practically folded in half! Sorry the picture is dark, I took it on my phone this evening with no flash. 

Ilana is very impatient and keeps saying 'baby out now, mummy!' I tell her to wait until after Christmas and she starts saying 'ho ho ho' so that distraction works quite well...


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had another scan today as they couldn't get all the measurements last time at my 20 week scan... It was so lovely to see the baby again and Ilana was enthralled (sometimes I watched her face rather than the screen as she was so excited and happy :cloud9:)
> 
> Check out the contortionist baby I am having! https://i55.tinypic.com/szkh04.jpg Practically folded in half! Sorry the picture is dark, I took it on my phone this evening with no flash.
> 
> Ilana is very impatient and keeps saying 'baby out now, mummy!' I tell her to wait until after Christmas and she starts saying 'ho ho ho' so that distraction works quite well...

too cute!
and maybe you should be this LO in gymnastics :winkwink: hehe


----------



## Laidee

Adorable *becstar*! Looks like she was doing a nice back stretch lol. I remember when I was able to do that :nope:


----------



## sparklez

yay for the yellow bumps dizzy and lilrojo, we are severely outnumbered though, stay strong guppy!!

nightkd those prefolds look amazing, I can't even work out how you did it so looks like newspaper folds for us!!

jp we have loads of family pics up, I love them. for our 1st anniversary MIL bought a picture clock with 12 spaces around it, put pics of us together since we met and left a space at 11 o clock for the baby!!


----------



## katree

I dont know how i've missed this thread before now. :blush:
Well im katherine im 32 from swansea in wales. :yipee:
Expecting baby number 3 on February 6th and found out today we are on Team PINK so excited that everything was ok with baby at the scan. :baby: :pink:
My daughter is so excited :dance: to be having a sister my son was so upset lol :sad2: he wanted a boy baby called lightning mcqueen so we've had to spoil him all afternoon by telling him he'll be our special boy and he'll get more presents cos he's the only boy lol xxx
:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome katree! :flow:
Thats adorable about your son and the nickyname lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Please vote in my gender poll! :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...uess-our-little-koala-bear-3-please-vote.html


----------



## tiger

guppy yay for a scan !!
kelly - that site was right for my son and wrong for my little girl :haha:
the chinese prediction was right on both pregnancies :cloud9:
any one a little paranoid ? 
im starting to get so worried that my little girl is a boy and was hiding her willy :haha: im trying to organise a 3D scan in 2 weeks time (but they wont call me back darn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr:) . its just so surreal that im having a girl because there are NO girls in DHs family and im so worried im going to have her and she is going to have a penis lol !!! 
i suppose because they didnt show me 3 lines or anything at the scan. but not seeing any penis or testes has to be a good sign,
ughh im going insane


----------



## tiger

or what if i have the 3D scan and it is a boy? :cry: (not that im upset about having a boy) im just so excited of having a girl, i think it would hurt a little to find out its actually a boy iykwim ? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :hugs: i was thinking the same thing today, if the scan said girl, i would be just like you thinking they just missed boy parts :blush:


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> guppy yay for a scan !!
> kelly - that site was right for my son and wrong for my little girl :haha:
> the chinese prediction was right on both pregnancies :cloud9:
> any one a little paranoid ?
> im starting to get so worried that my little girl is a boy and was hiding her willy :haha: im trying to organise a 3D scan in 2 weeks time (but they wont call me back darn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr:) . its just so surreal that im having a girl because there are NO girls in DHs family and im so worried im going to have her and she is going to have a penis lol !!!
> i suppose because they didnt show me 3 lines or anything at the scan. but not seeing any penis or testes has to be a good sign,
> ughh im going insane

I am sooooo happy DH got me that second scan... even thou i was so sure on what i saw on the first one, after the 3D i was 100% sure. Nothing like seeing the little "bits" on 3D, also you can see the cord and the genitals in the same view VERY well so i can tell you that there was no mistaking it for the cord (cord was going above the head). 

I would recommend getting the 3d just to ease your mind.... even if my Dr. had said to me she believes it's a boy i would still have the same feeling your having!


----------



## TeQuiero

Okay ladies, I have to share that we are having a :pink: bundle this time!!!! YAY!!! She did not want to cooperate with the dr at all, every time the dr would shake her she would push back!!!! She kept her legs closed the whole time, she has such long legs!! I will upload the pictures first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Okay ladies, I have to share that we are having a :pink: bundle this time!!!! YAY!!! She did not want to cooperate with the dr at all, every time the dr would shake her she would push back!!!! She kept her legs closed the whole time, she has such long legs!! I will upload the pictures first thing in the morning!!!

YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Congratz!!!

I can't believe how many girls there are!!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Aw *Jokerette *- :hugs: - its okay. You were kind and apologetic about it, and well, these things happen. If Id had been the one to stumble across the thread and not realize where Im at, Id have probably said something similar too, as I feel everyones allowed to use their facebook as they wish  thats what the delete button or block button is for, right? ;) I also understand that LTTTC is a very emotional process, and my heart does go out to them. But you intended no harm. :hugs: :)

Thanks... they are really started to attack me personally on there. ouch :( i think i might have to stop looking.



Guppy051708 said:


> I can't believe our :blue: to :pink: ratio! Its nice to see so many :pink: bumps this go around- not that boys are fab! I love mine to pieces!!! :cloud9: but just last time i only knew about 1-2 girls with :pink: bumps all the rest were boys! so this is a nice switch up :D

Its sooooo cray how many girls there are! In real life the 7 other pregnant women I know are ALL having boys, like me!!!! 

Congrats to the new scans today, and our new members to this thread! :) Where've you been all this time!?


----------



## tiger

congrats tequiro :dance:
there were never this many girls in my group from jesse !
i wish they would call about my 3D scan darn it :cry: im getting so fed up with hearing that someone will call me back :nope:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. Just a quick update on what's been happening with me this week. Well I guess the stress that I was experiencing was a bit too much for me to handle and I had a bleed yesterday. I rushed off to my gynae and he has put on a bed rest for a week. Baby is well, thank God. And the emotion of it all made me crumble and find out the baby's sex...

I'm having a little girl. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so excited. Feels like a dream come true.


----------



## tiger

congratulations hun :pink:
rest up, and dont over do do yourself !!!!!!!!!! hope u feel better soon :hugs:
LOTS OF :pink:


----------



## kbkb

Congratulations dreamer, Baby Angelic and tequeiro on your :pink: bumps!

Hope you feel OK baby Angelic..must be quite a scare


----------



## dizzyangel

Jokerette said:


> and our new members to this thread! :) Where've you been all this time!?

I pointed them in this direction when someone mentioned in 2nd Tri that they were due in Feb - Cant believe they never noticed it before as it was ALWAYS popping up in my unread posts bit as you lot gossip waaaaaaaaaaay too much :haha:


----------



## dizzyangel

Congrats to _dreamer_, BabyAngelic, katree and TeQuiero on their :pink: bundles!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

BabyAngelic- I'm so glad your baby is ok!!! Restup! Congrats on :pink:!!


----------



## tiggertea

updating list. wowee! so many pink bundles!


----------



## mumanddad

Ahhh ladies i need some motivation, we are moving tomorrow and i have soooooooooo much packing to do but i really cant find the motivation to do it :(.

Congratulations everyone on your latest scans and welcome to the new ladies x


----------



## BabyAngelic

Tiggertea, thanks so much for taking care of this thread. It's much appreciated. Please can you update my EDD to 2 Feb. Thanks hun


----------



## tiggertea

no prob


----------



## tiggertea

done! :)


----------



## Julia323

swanxxsong said:


> Anyone getting really tired of working while pregnant? I am so ready for maternity leave, and February seems SO FAR AWAY. :( Then again, my biggest issue is having to sit at my desk all day and that's what I'm looking most forward to once I'm out of here... because it's not comfortable and not healthy. So maybe I'm just being whiny. ;)

I work at a small store and my other full time co-worker just quit, which leaves me with twice the work load until things are worked out. I understand exactly what you're feeling, I want to be done work NOW. I can't wait until Mat leave! By the time I get to Wednesday I find myself hoping it's Friday, then have to wait longer until the weekend :(



BabyAngelic said:


> Tiggertea, thanks so much for taking care of this thread. It's much appreciated. Please can you update my EDD to 2 Feb. Thanks hun

Yay another due date twin! 


I love popping into this thread and seeing that everyone is finding out what their bump is. SO MUCH PINK! I feel like part of an elite group, having a boy ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

So many :pink: bundles! :) Congrats ladies!

Jokerette - I'd just stop reading. :hugs: It's not worth it, if you know what I mean? What's done is done, and all you know is that you intended no offense and did apologize. :hugs: Things happen, after all. xoxoxo

Short post as I only browsed to catch up - so busy! - but hope everyone's doing well! xo


----------



## Guppy051708

hope you can find some motivation mumanddad! I hate moving :wacko: sorry, i know thats not motivational :blush: but just understand as we did that a couple months ago and we are still unpacking :blush: you'll get it done though :) you have to get it done, and so i bet you'll do a great job and get everything packed. :thumbup:

So many :pink: bumps!!! 

Today DS and I are going on a play date with our besties and we are going apple picking. Hopefully i'll get a chance to make some apple pie! YUM!


----------



## Junebugs

BABY- Please take it easy, the stress is not worth it!! And Congratz on your little :pink: bump!!!

Mum- Good luck on the move!!!! I know it must be hard as i can't even get the drive to clean my house let alone move!!! 

CONGRATZ TO ALL THE OTHER :pink: bumps!!!!


----------



## suzzle

I eventually got round to uploading my scan pics from my FA scan last Wed, so here is a pic of our newest little man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BabyM19W.jpeg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dizzyangel

Aw suzzle what a cute little pic!!!

Jokerette I agree with swan - stop reading! You didnt mean to upset them and post in the 'wrong' place. You saw the thread in the unread posts section and commented on that not realising where the thread was based, you didnt purposely hunt down the LTTTC section and comment!!! I dont think they took your posts how you meant them anyway :hugs:


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## tiggertea

Could everyone wanting their bump colour on the front page please have a wee check I have it up there. No rush, just when you get a second to do it! Keep thinking I've missed some updates or something.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Could everyone wanting their bump colour on the front page please have a wee check I have it up there. No rush, just when you get a second to do it! Keep thinking I've missed some updates or something.

Mine can be put up! Little boy! Won't help the odds much, LOL, but at least it's one more boy! :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> hope you can find some motivation mumanddad! I hate moving :wacko: sorry, i know thats not motivational :blush: but just understand as we did that a couple months ago and we are still unpacking :blush: you'll get it done though :) you have to get it done, and so i bet you'll do a great job and get everything packed. :thumbup:
> 
> So many :pink: bumps!!!
> 
> Today DS and I are going on a play date with our besties and we are going apple picking. Hopefully i'll get a chance to make some apple pie! YUM!

I wouldn't normally mind but its the 2nd time in a year, but it has to be done this house is not safe for a baby there is so many problems. 

I will be unpacking in a few months because we still have renovations to make to our new house atm my mil is in there cleaning up after the plasters.

I have found a little motivation though and have thrown so much away hehe (mainly ohs junk lol)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hope you can find some motivation mumanddad! I hate moving :wacko: sorry, i know thats not motivational :blush: but just understand as we did that a couple months ago and we are still unpacking :blush: you'll get it done though :) you have to get it done, and so i bet you'll do a great job and get everything packed. :thumbup:
> 
> So many :pink: bumps!!!
> 
> Today DS and I are going on a play date with our besties and we are going apple picking. Hopefully i'll get a chance to make some apple pie! YUM!
> 
> I wouldn't normally mind but its the 2nd time in a year, but it has to be done this house is not safe for a baby there is so many problems.
> 
> I will be unpacking in a few months because we still have renovations to make to our new house atm my mil is in there cleaning up after the plasters.
> 
> I have found a little motivation though and have thrown so much away hehe (mainly ohs junk lol)Click to expand...

I hate moving! LOL I moved to Kuwait for a year a couple years ago. My husband went 6 months before me and left 6 months before me. When he left he didn't have a chance to go back for all his stuff which meant - I packed his stuff for a year, 6 months later packed mine, 6 months later packed his and sent it home, 6 months later packed mine and sent it home, during that time he got transfered to another state so when I joined him it was a new house with ALL our stuff that he hadn't even begun to unpack, unpacked it all, 1 year later we moved to a different house on base. :dohh: Then he actually told me he wanted to move off base and I laughed at him and told him that's fine but I'd be going on vacation from before our house was packed to when the new one was unpacked. Didn't happen - we're still here, thank goodness!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

tiggertea said:


> Could everyone wanting their bump colour on the front page please have a wee check I have it up there. No rush, just when you get a second to do it! Keep thinking I've missed some updates or something.

Tigger, u can add :pink: for me please :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

JP & BA - updated!


----------



## saphire76

Really? I am off on Thursday and don't get on the computer so I am 6 pages behind from 1 day?


----------



## Laidee

*mumanddad *- oh i hate moving. The next time I move, i'm hiring someone to pack up all my stuff. Don't think I can do it myself again. I moved twice this year. Moved out of my 1-bedroom condo to a 3-bedroom 3 level townhouse when I got married and was renting my condo out to someone. Well that person had to move out b/c they were no longer working so that meant I had to pay all the bills for the that place, and due to my DH's line of work in construction, money slowed up on his end so I was paying both places and it was just too much. So we moved back to the condo in June since I owned it and now we're looking to move in a year to a bigger place, once we figure out how to sell this one. The thought of moving again makes me cringe. :wacko:


----------



## ZombieKitten

hey ladies! how is everyone doing? i have been having so much trouble sleeping :( When I do finally fall asleep I wake up sweating and in tears because of nightmares! last night I didn't go to bed until about 3am. I tried to lay down around midnight but I was just not tired at all. So instead I did some crocheting and I baked banana bread. I woke DH up at 2am to try a piece fresh out of the oven :haha: he LOVES banana bread so this was a happy surprise for him. 

Anyone else feeling really... big? I feel like when I go out, people are still looking at me contemplating if I'm pregnant or if I'm just fat. It's weird because I feel like my bump is up higher than it should be. DH tells me I look very pregnant not fat... but it still feels like fat to me haha. 

This is my bump a day shy of 20 weeks... it just looks so...... round :shrug:
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/19and6.jpg
My mom tells me that I'll look more round because I'm having a girl, but I thought that was just a myth?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I think I look pretty round too, and I'm having a boy, lol.


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on the baby girls tequiro and babyangelic!!! still can't believe the stats and the girls keep rolling in!!!

lovely bump zombiekitten! everyone has slightly different shape and size bumps, looks perfect to me :D

yuuuuummm somebody mentioned banana bread and its made me STARVING

i don't know how you keep on top of this all tiggertea, soooooo many updates lol - well done gal x


----------



## Guppy051708

Zombie,i am feeling HUGE :haha:
...what do you keep your heat set at night? or if your heat is set off right now, whats the temp, generally speaking, in your bedroom? i am practically guranteed nightmares if the house gets over about 71 degrees. i dont know why but as long as its not over that temp, then i never get them, and if it is i will get quite a few in one night.


we picked apples, baked some pies, and i got the downstairs all cleaned :D it was a very productive day :D love the smell of freshly baked pies!!!


----------



## saphire76

Holy girl bumps! I can't wait till Tuesday and try this again lol. Here is my bump today


----------



## Guppy051708

wicked cute bump saphire!!! and that color looks great on you!


----------



## saphire76

OMG I still have the air on!!! I can't take sleeping hot. I have it on 74 but by 3 am I always run downstairs and lower it. I am such a hot sleeper because I am not hot during the day in general but I don't think it's pregnancy related I'm always like that. My DH has a heating blanket and I have the thinest blanket ever and I wear as close to nothing as possible. i can't even think about menopause and hot flashes


----------



## saphire76

Ok it won't let me Thank you Guppy bizarre!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha...i can not have my feet covered, otherwise i get way too warm and get nightmares too...so weird how all that works! this is constant though, since i was little, so not pregnancy induced either...although i sort of wish it were haha


----------



## sparklez

tiggertea said:


> Could everyone wanting their bump colour on the front page please have a wee check I have it up there. No rush, just when you get a second to do it! Keep thinking I've missed some updates or something.

:yellow: please :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

updated!

My wee monster is sick so haven't been keeping on top of the list and conversations as much as I'd like, so I apologise if I have to be reminded a couple of times about things. :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

Tigger, you do a kick-butt job of keeping things updated. High-five to you! haha. Especially with such a chatty group :)


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Tigger, you do a kick-butt job of keeping things updated. High-five to you! haha. Especially with such a chatty group :)

I second that!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Aw you're really too kind to me! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We usually keep our house around 76. Dh would like it hotter but my face needs to be cool to sleep okay. Now that I'm pregnant it's usually about 74. But we keep windows open so it's warmer in the day and cooler at night. It was 68 in here when I woke up this morning. I'm sure my Dh was miserable! LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

holy cow! :shock: 76 sounds way too hot! lol ...of course, up here in New England we spend loads of $$$$ on heat, so thats probably one reason why i dont fancy it lol.


----------



## nightkd

DH wants our thermostat set to 70-71 most of the time... I'm comfortable at 74-75... Thankfully it's started to cool down a little more here and I'm actually waking up needing to put the heater on! Our electricity bills have SUCKED for a couple of months because it's just been SO hot (over 100 degrees for some record-breaking amount of days)...

Jokerette; unsubscribe from the thread and don't go back as tempting as it can be. I've dealt with stuff like that before and it's not worth stressing over.. Sounds like they over-reacted to something perfectly innocent. I used to get upset over threads where people would flip out and gang out on me and now wherever I go (forums, facebook etc) I make it a rule to back out as soon as I start feeling stressed and not look again. Life's too short to be stressed over what someone is saying on the internet :lol: ;) :hugs:

I've been craving spicy stuff recently... Sat eating a jar of jalapenos last night... :S They're YUMMY though!! :haha:

My fabric etc has arrived for making postpartum cloth pads, so once DH gets home with our dinner (ordered out as we have no proper food in the house... :blush:) he'll be bringing the parcel up so I can ruffle through it!! :yipee:

ETA: Oh yeah, I am feeling a little paranoid about my girl not being a girl now! Especially since my newborn diaper stash looks decidedly girly at this point :haha:


----------



## sparklez

swanxxsong said:


> Tigger, you do a kick-butt job of keeping things updated. High-five to you! haha. Especially with such a chatty group :)

I'll second that, you're doing great job.:thumbup: Nearly 5000 posts time for kelly to get another cake ready!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> Zombie,i am feeling HUGE :haha:
> ...what do you keep your heat set at night? or if your heat is set off right now, whats the temp, generally speaking, in your bedroom? i am practically guranteed nightmares if the house gets over about 71 degrees. i dont know why but as long as its not over that temp, then i never get them, and if it is i will get quite a few in one night.
> 
> 
> we picked apples, baked some pies, and i got the downstairs all cleaned :D it was a very productive day :D love the smell of freshly baked pies!!!

No heat on right now. It's too early. DH and I are winter people, we LOVE the cold weather. But I think since we live on the second floor, if the windows are closed it gets to be like an oven in here, and I think you are right and the heat is why I'm getting nightmares. I love New Englnd, I am so excited that today is the first day of fall!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see the leaves changing!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> holy cow! :shock: 76 sounds way too hot! lol ...of course, up here in New England we spend loads of $$$$ on heat, so thats probably one reason why i dont fancy it lol.

Lol, we usually live in Florida with only a couple months that are "cold" and now we're in Arkansas and since we live on base we don't have to pay for the heat. That said, we still don't need it but a few months out of the year! We still don't have the heat on and we won't for a while yet!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ZombieKitten said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Zombie,i am feeling HUGE :haha:
> ...what do you keep your heat set at night? or if your heat is set off right now, whats the temp, generally speaking, in your bedroom? i am practically guranteed nightmares if the house gets over about 71 degrees. i dont know why but as long as its not over that temp, then i never get them, and if it is i will get quite a few in one night.
> 
> 
> we picked apples, baked some pies, and i got the downstairs all cleaned :D it was a very productive day :D love the smell of freshly baked pies!!!
> 
> No heat on right now. It's too early. DH and I are winter people, we LOVE the cold weather. But I think since we live on the second floor, if the windows are closed it gets to be like an oven in here, and I think you are right and the heat is why I'm getting nightmares. I love New Englnd, I am so excited that today is the first day of fall!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see the leaves changing!!Click to expand...

I'm originally from CT and while I don't miss the cold winters...I do miss the changing of the seasons as we have them up there! Most of my family is up there in CT with one cousin living in NH!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We are just about to head out to Disney on Ice!! I'm a huge Disney nerd and Dh caters to this quite nicely. I didn't even have to ask to go to this! We were in the car when we saw the billboard and I was squealing over it and he said I could get tickets! This was months ago so I've been (im)patiently waiting for a while! Yey!


----------



## saphire76

We did Disney on ice and toy story they both were so good!!!! Have a great time!!


----------



## Jokerette

We turned the heat on once last week up here in New England, but lately I have been loving the crisp fall air!!

This weekend DH is away with a bunch of guy friends for a bachelor party, so I have the house to myself for a few days. Lazy days!!! I will miss him but I'm also excited to have some quiet time to just hang with the girls :)

Hope everyone had a great Friday and a good weekend!!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i love the changing seasons, and fall is my ABSOLUTE favorite! I love this time of yr!
I hope we dont turn our heat until at end of Nov...but idk, guess it depends on the weather...we are cheap :blush: when we lived in our townhouse, we kept the heat at like 59-60 in the winter because it was an old building and we paid an arm and a leg for heat, despite the fact that we had natural gas heat :dohh: thank God we dont live there anymore! i dont think our heat bill will be too bad, but def. waiting until the last minute to turn it on lol if i had heat for free, i probably wouldn't have it any higher than 71 just because i get warm easily, and its easier to warm up then it is to cool down.


----------



## tiger

i went and did some more shopping today :blush: a little too much pink :blush: i think if she is a boy, im going to lose a fair bit of money


----------



## nightkd

tiger said:


> i went and did some more shopping today :blush: a little too much pink :blush: i think if she is a boy, im going to lose a fair bit of money

LOL! Keep the receipts!! I buy mostly second-hand so I'm trying only for bargains, so I have a chance of selling stuff on for the same price if Peawich has a peen... :haha:

I just found someone selling a bunch of really cute girly stuff on ebay... I may have to grab a couple of bits... OR convince my mum that we need the stuff!! ;) :lol:


----------



## RJ2

Well being on the other side we stopped turning on the heat this week as it has been sitting mid 20's up to 30 degree Celsius think that is around 77-86 Fahrenheit. Don't think I'm looking forward to the heat waves this summer. Last year we had a few weeks of mid 40's (113F) right about when we are due.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies ~ Im not feeling to special, tired, headachy & a little sick :sick: :awww:

Many Congrats to 'dreamer' 'BabyAngelic' and 'TeQuiero' on their :pink: bumps :cloud9:



tiger said:


> or what if i have the 3D scan and it is a boy? :cry: (not that im upset about having a boy) im just so excited of having a girl, i think it would hurt a little to find out its actually a boy iykwim ? :shrug:

I was just the same when told my 3rd child was a Girl (something id only dreamt of was having a Girl, after 18 years of cars & blue things around the house!)

I had a 16 week private gender scan & still didnt believe it! :dohh:
Had a 20 week scan & still didnt believe it! :dohh:
Had a 26 week private 4d scan & still didnt believe it! :dohh:

She was born.....And, I couldnt believe it! :cloud9::pink::dance:


----------



## ellitigg

Hi everyone! Hope you're all feeling good. I just reached 20 weeks today...wow half way! So I thought I'd check in and see how you lovely ladies are. OH and I had the 20 week scan yesterday and although we planned to stay team yellow we kinnnnddddaaa cracked and found out we're having a boy! I have been convinced it was a boy, isn't that weird?

Love n hugs to you all x


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats on the halfway mark Ellitigg and on your :blue:!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

ellitigg - what's your due date? I can't find you on the list in the OP. :dohh:


----------



## ZombieKitten

*WooT! I'm halfway there!!  *


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ARGH! Dh turned the heat on yesterday to keep it at 76. I was sooo hot all night and I'm still hot. Gonna have to turn it back off. 

The Disney show was awesome! Turns out it wasn't one of the ice shows, it was "Disney Live" so it was a stage show, but it was great. Dh commented a couple times, "This is nice, I feel like we're actually at Disney". Which means he feels like we're home, lol. Baby boy kicked up a STORM during all the songs. So either he Loves Disney music or he hates it. Considering the family he's being born into, I'm going to go with Love...otherwise he'll be miserable! 

And I forgot to tell you guys. The other night we had dinner with Dh's partner and their First Sergeant and Commander. The Commander is a good friend of Dh's and his wife is actually being induced on Oct 18th. They lost a baby right before we lost ours and then got pregnant again right before we did, lol. Anyways, so he (Commander) asked how far along I am and I said, "5 months". He was all shocked and asked how many weeks I was - 20. "Well", he says, "That's not 5 months because months don't have exactly 4 weeks in them." I just rolled my eyes and passed on the conversation. Didn't need to call him out in front of all his buddies, but...really? Yes, I know if we were talking something else, 20 weeks would not be 5 months...but when you are talking pregnancy, each month IS 4 weeks which DOES make me 5 months. Dork.


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies!! just having a catch up!! dont seem to get much time to chat recently but I am always keeping up with posts. 

I really cant wait for my gender scan!! all of you ladies are finding out and I am still 3 weeks away!! I am soooo impatient!! I want to start arranging the rooms and moving the boys around so they dont feel pushed out when baby arrives so want to do it as soon as possible so they get used to it before LO is here if you get me. 

Also now tackling the potty training - dont want 2 lots of nappies to change in feb!! 

I worked out the other day that I actualy only have 14 weeks left at work!! then I got slightly excited and did a little dance around the office!! lol

cant get over how many girls there are on this thread!! madness!! 

oh well, best get on again!! spk soon ladies. xx


----------



## KellyC75

ZombieKitten said:


> *WooT! I'm halfway there!!  *


:yipee: Congrats on 20 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad you had a good time johnsprincess :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

ellitigg - congrats on team :blue:!!! We need more hotdogs around here...so many hoggie zippers :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: JK, im so excited for everyone indeed!!!!

johnsprincess - so glad you are having a great and fun time!!


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> *WooT! I'm halfway there!!  *

Congratz on the halfway mark!!!


----------



## monkeydo

Wow, I've just come back after a week away, that was some reading to catch up! I can't believe how many pink bumps we have!

I've got my 2nd scan tomorrow, so excited. We are definitely staying team yellow :)


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

has anyone experienced any pain in their lower belly? 

was on the phone yesterday and the kids were being noisy so I went and sat on the front step outside to get some peace, well when I had finished I went to get up and had a massive pain in my stomach. it was like my muscles had ceased in the position and i had to bend back over and come back up slowly, but it hurt for like 10 mins? 

anyone suffered with anything similar?


----------



## Jokerette

Geogem- I haven't had anything that last for as long as 10 mins, but I have had an occasionally sharp pain when changing positions or standing up too fast. I was thinking it must be "round ligament pains".


----------



## Junebugs

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> has anyone experienced any pain in their lower belly?
> 
> was on the phone yesterday and the kids were being noisy so I went and sat on the front step outside to get some peace, well when I had finished I went to get up and had a massive pain in my stomach. it was like my muscles had ceased in the position and i had to bend back over and come back up slowly, but it hurt for like 10 mins?
> 
> anyone suffered with anything similar?

Yes i have had that exact thing but mine doesn't last for 10 mins but it does hurt for a couple minutes.


----------



## TeQuiero

Gem, I was having pains, but mine were REALLY strong BHs. They would last for like 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## mumanddad

I am having them pains right now but i have moved house and now cleaning the old one.. I think i have done to much - my mil keeps telling me off but i am going around cleaning behind her!! Ahhhh 

hope your all having a good weekend x


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> ive only read a little so if i miss u, i promise i will catch up !!!
> junebugs - congrats on your boy !!! :blue: i was right!!!!
> kelly- congrats on ur girl :pink: ! i was wrong :haha:
> we had our scan yesterday and.........
> ...............
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink: GIRL :pink:
> 
> :dance: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> she was very shy and the lady wasnt really confident at first but at the end of the scan she said shes pretty sure girl as she got flashed a few times and there were no bits at all.
> tried getting some 3d photos but our little girl had her hands over her head !
> we are completely shocked as this is the 2nd girl in my DH's family in over 20years !!
> my husband is completely worried about raising a girl though :haha:
> but over the moon, hes so proud of his swimmers :rofl:


TIGER! ohmygoodnes, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I haven't seen much from guppy on here recently (ive not been on in a while)
has she found out gender???

we go for our scan on weds, and if baby doesn't cooperate, we have a 3d on thurs. SO EXCITED

love the name :)


----------



## Almost Mama

congrats to all of the ladies on the many many scans. making me super anxious for mine! this will be the longest 3 day stretch ever!

to top it all off, a week and a half ago, a friend of ours had twins, then this friday, one of my sisters had her daugher, and saturday, my other sister had her son (the only other sister had her son in july)

it was so nice to have all of us pregnant at the same time. there are only 4 of us, and we were all expecting :)
but now i'm the only one left waiting!! lol. i'm lonely already!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> has anyone experienced any pain in their lower belly?
> 
> was on the phone yesterday and the kids were being noisy so I went and sat on the front step outside to get some peace, well when I had finished I went to get up and had a massive pain in my stomach. it was like my muscles had ceased in the position and i had to bend back over and come back up slowly, but it hurt for like 10 mins?
> 
> anyone suffered with anything similar?

Yep, when I get up too quickly sometimes - either from a sitting or laying position!


----------



## Guppy051708

geogem, it sounds like Braxton Hicks (BHs) or round ligament pain...to me, it seems more BHs than round ligament. But ya never know..

Almost Mama, im here! :hi: hehe We go for our scan on Wednesday!!! :wohoo: dont think we are staying team :yellow: :blush: i just am TOOO excited not to find out now that the time is near! BUT we are keeping it a secret from EVERYONE else (except you BNB girls) so no talk on FB or anywhere (outside of BNB) for that matter! :shhh: What time is your appt? Mine is at 11:15am (Eastern Standard time). Can't wait to hear about yours!!!


----------



## geogem

thanks ladies, you have made me feel a little bit better - you'd think with this being my 3rd i'd know by now!! lol. 

feeling better now tho - just cant wait for my scan!! only 2 1/2 weeks to go!!


----------



## Guppy051708

no worries geogem! i NEVER EVER had BHs with my son :nope: not even when i was over! It NEVER happened, this time, though, i was worried sick for a couple of days bc of this bad cramping i was getting, im almost positive they were BHs but it was just something i never considered before since i never had them with DS. Learn something new everyday!

i can't wait to hear what you're having! :wohoo:


----------



## becstar

Just checking in. The baby has just spent an hour kicking its sister in the back as she sat on my lap!


----------



## saphire76

I keep getting pains too! Bad ones. I keep thinking its gas as TMI but I can't go to the bathroom its been. 3 days ugh!!!

Anyways my new scan is Tuesday baby wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9:


:wohoo: Only 3 more days until we find out boy or girl!!!:wohoo:​i have a MW appt Tuesday morning, so hopefully that will make the time go by quickly!


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> I keep getting pains too! Bad ones. I keep thinking its gas as TMI but I can't go to the bathroom its been. 3 days ugh!!!
> !

When i had bad pains the MW asked when i went to the loo last. :blush: she said being constipated can actually cause pains, since theres less room and all.


----------



## tiggertea

saphire - lactulose is good (and allowed in pregnancy) for your current problem. :thumbup:
It's just a thick sugary syrup. Not sure if it has the same name there though!


----------



## Junebugs

OK i have a question for all the ladies that already have had children....

So i went out shopping today for some clothes and i had never felt so over whelmed. I have heard from so many people that i should just buy a couple new born clothes because they grow out of it sooo fast. What would you all say? Should i be getting more 3-6months clothing and less 0-3 or the same amount. 
I am also confused because when the baby is 3-6 months we will be starting to get into another season so i am not sure what i should be buying!!! :wacko: I NEED HELP!!! lol!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

tiggertea said:


> saphire - lactulose is good (and allowed in pregnancy) for your current problem. :thumbup:
> It's just a thick sugary syrup. Not sure if it has the same name there though!

In the US i think its called Karo syrup and you can get it at walmart :thumbup:

personally, i thought Colace did the best job. I was sooo constipated from the Zofran they put me on with DS. I tried EVERYTHING, eating high fiber foods, drinking water, eating greasy foods, metamucil, other similar items. I even bought an enema which the docs said i would be forced to use if i didn't poo :blush: finally tried Colace and it was my saving grace! haha but i hear the Karo is great too! and its safe if your infant gets constipated too. Techincally you are considered constipated when you have gone 3 or more days without doing a #2, no matter what your "norm:" is.


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> OK i have a question for all the ladies that already have had children....
> 
> So i went out shopping today for some clothes and i had never felt so over whelmed. I have heard from so many people that i should just buy a couple new born clothes because they grow out of it sooo fast. What would you all say? Should i be getting more 3-6months clothing and less 0-3 or the same amount.
> I am also confused because when the baby is 3-6 months we will be starting to get into another season so i am not sure what i should be buying!!! :wacko: I NEED HELP!!! lol!!!

Okay, so if you have a baby shower, most of the ppl that get you clothing will get you newborn size...however, but you still might not get enough. Personally i say go to thrift stores or second hand stores, or yard sales. I try not to buy anything new (unless i need a holiday outfit or just want to get something very nice for the LO). They blow through the smaller size really quickly but you'll have that with almost all sizes (id say from birth-12 months the sizes change rapidly). You will find that some 0-3 months clothing is WAY too big for a new baby, and then others will fit perfectly...or some are too small. You will find some "newborn" size clothing way smaller than 0-3, but then you will find them the same size as 3 months :dohh: i just say get an even amount of clothing. Dont blow through your cash until after your shower to see what you get (some is okay, but dont spend every penny, you just never know what you'll get!). Since you wont know your babys size at birth, get a few "newborn" sizes, get some 0-3, and maybe even 3-6 but basically i say cross that bridge when you get there...its tough to plan ahead simply because you have no idea how big/small they will be through the months. I know a 15 month old who is still in 6 month clothing, whereas my 12 month old is in 18 month clothing. Its just so hard to know so i wouldn't buy much too far in advance, unless you find a GREAT sale.:thumbup: We have PLENTY of clothing he has worn once and then was grown out of by the time it was washed. in the begining you'll deal with spit-up, vomit, leaks, etc and you'll be changing clothes often. I say get a butt ton of onsies, they are cheap and they do the trick.


----------



## tiggertea

junebugs - I found Abbie was in newborn for quite a while, but she was 7lb 6oz at birth so well within the weight/size limits. I guess it really depends on the size at birth! (I'm no help am I?! :haha:)
I also found most people we had gifts from bought clothes in 0-3 months and 3-6 months, so we only had to buy from 6m onwards!


----------



## tiggertea

I also agree with what Guppy said about not knowing what size you'll need til nearer the time.... Abbie is 2.5 and still in quite a few 12-18 month items, and mostly 18-24 months!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yep, and also at birth too. My cousin birthed a 10 pounder....she was NEVER in newborn clothing lol, but isaiah was newborn clothing for maybe...one month??

When we started, you had to literally sift through and find the smallest clothing in the closet in order for him to fit, then all of a sudden he didn't fit those and we had to dig to find the 0-3 months.


----------



## Junebugs

THANK YOU SO MUCH GIRLS!!! This is why i iam so happy i am part of this group !!! I did go to a second had store today and bough a lot of clothes for almost nothing! See that was my problem i just wish i knew what my babies weight is going to be. So i am just going to wait until my shower and see then and see.... i figure i would be safe with alot of oneies


----------



## Jokerette

Good tips on the clothing ladies!!! Thats such a good point that big babies might never be in newborn clothing, or not for long at all!

Exciting news! I have started feeling small movements! I am so happy and excited to finally feel something! I have a felt a couple times the "popping" or "fluttering" that people describe, but usually its more of a dull pressure that lasts for about 30 seconds. Like he is moving or kicking out through a layer of padding. I think it makes sense that it is dulled because I am feeling it through the anterior placenta. I LOVE feeling him move!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I have the same issue with clothes. It's so hard to figure out what you'll need, how much, etc etc. I know I have FAR too many newborn and 0-3 months clothes right now. But I think we only got a few that we bought new and those were on clearance, lol. Everything else we bought at consignment shops (where I look for the stuff that is actually new or looks new) or I did get a box FULL of newborn stuff for 20$. It's more than he'll probably wear...but I figure we didn't spend a lot on it, he'll wear my favorites, and stuff that I don't love I can always resell. We went to this Huge consignment thing that comes to town a couple times a year yesterday and even there, I think we bought 5 outfits. One was 0-3 and I think the other 4 were 3-6. Got those because I LOVED them...and they were really cheap! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Went shopping with a friend today at Best Buy and saw that the Halloween Disney movies were on sale! Disney movies are almost the only DVDs that I buy (I'm addicted...) and they had Halloweentown High on sale! I have the other 3 in the series so I was super excited to see it and absolutely bought it, lol. That was all I got though, so I was a good girl. The friend I went with bought an external hard drive, iPad 2, and some accessories. She wasn't so good, lol. But she NEEDED the hard drive and she doesn't have a laptop so I know she'll love the iPad. I have the first generation so I was a bit jealous, lol! ;-)


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies:hugs:

thought i would drop by and update! first bit of news is that I am officially team PINK!! I am super happy as it means I will have 2 of each and as its my last one this is icing on the cake. If my name can be updated on first page that would be great:flower:
second bit of news is that at the scan they spotted i have a low placenta which is partially blocking the cervix, if it stays it would mean automatic c-section. However they didnt seem overly worried and I am scheduled to be rescanned to see if placenta will move up, apparently up tp 90% do. Fingers crossed.

Me and OH have picked a name: Lexi Bliss
we really love it. both parts have a very special meaning to us both. lexi is a female version of Alex, which is the name of OH's brother in law who died a few years ago to cancer. he was like a surrogate father to my Oh ( big age gap in their family). we were going to have it as a middle name but we both realised how much we love it:cloud9: Bliss is from Sister Bliss, who is the female in the dance band Faithless. It was the first concert we went to together. i said it as a joke firstly, then we put lexi and Bliss together and it seemed perfect to us. 

anyway, will try and catch up on more of the thread. I have been clothes shopping on Ebay a lot. i know from experience they can be out of those newborn sizes in 2 weeks.
hugs to all xx


----------



## Guppy051708

pixi, love that name :cloud9: and congrats on team :pink:!!!

try not to worry yourself about your placenta yet :hugs: in most cases, as your baby grows and your pregnancy gets further, the placenta will move up :D I bet you'll be able to try for a vaginal birth :flower:

JohnsPrincess- killer deal on the clothing!!!


----------



## tiger

morning ladies :flower: or evening depending where u r ! its 1045am on monday here and that marks..... 14 weeks smoke free for me ! :dance: :happydance: :dance: im so proud of myself !
here is my 19 week bump pic at 18+6 :D
:cloud9: 
(ok so it wont let me upload it for some reason so here is a link to the pic on my facebook )
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...0298909779225.383193.559389224&type=1&theater


----------



## tiger

pixi - that name is fantastic :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Beautiful bumpage tiger!!!! 

Congrats on staying smoke free for so long!! Thats awesome hun!

and our times are soo different! lol Its only 9:13PM Sunday night here! No wonder we are hardley ever on at the same time :dohh: lol


----------



## Guppy051708

you are so lucky to be from the future!!! Jealous :haha:
guess that means you have to wait an extra day to find out about the color of my bump :smug: haha


----------



## tiger

lmao i love being in the future :rofl: 
true.... but.... im also a day closer to ur scan then u r  :haha:


----------



## tiger

also - its quite good because i go to sleep, wake up and find out the colour of everyones bumps !


----------



## Guppy051708

hahaha, your so funny! :haha:


----------



## saphire76

Tiger: yay you! I hope you keep it up after the baby is born for you but I love to hear about people putting there cravings aside for their babies. Good for you!

I had a long day and it's 9:30 pm and I'm already in bed.

Hope all are well.

1 1/2 days till my scan woopie


----------



## tiger

i dont even make it to 930pm before im in bed :haha: so thats late for me lol ! i usually crawl to bed when my toddler goes to sleep at about 830. i feel really old, when im actually really young ! (youngest in this group i think)


----------



## Guppy051708

haha when i was in college (just a yr or so ago) i could stay up, easily, until 2am and then get up at 7am...erm not so much anymore! :jo:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I wish mine went to bed that early!! Last night DS2 did not go to sleep until after 1 am!! How old are you Tiger, if you don't mind me asking??

Another note on the clothes, I would not spend a fortune on baby clothes, as I know that my boys were famous for overfilling their diapers in about 2 seconds!!


----------



## Guppy051708

1am?!?! wow thats crazy! and i thought 9pm was too late for DS! lol...of course to make up for it, he does wake up with the chickens!!! the crack of down and you can bet your butt he WILL be up demanding breakfast and love!


----------



## TeQuiero

Yeah, it did not help that he was up at 830 this morning, it was way to early for this pregnant woman!!! So I have been yawning allll day looooooong!!!


----------



## tiger

1am ?!?!?! i would cry if he didnt go to bed until 1am ! 
jesse is currently going through a ' I refuse to sleep through the night stage' :nope: for about 3 months now, he goes to bed at 830pm, wakes up at midnight for a bottle, wakes up at 2am crying for a cuddle, 5am crying for a cuddle :nope: and then up at 6-630am. he just doesnt sleep anymore. he used to be such a good sleeper! i dont know what happened.
im 20 and a half lol. i really am not interested in going out and getting blind drunk every weekend. ive always wanted a family :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ samsie :cloud9: im only 23, got married at 20 (to my hs sweetheart :wedding:), got pregnant at 21. MCed :( got pregnant again and gave birth at 22. Now pregnant again and will have another at age 23 :cloud9: its def a lifestyle that i love!

oh my, 8:30 would be sleeping in haha isaiah gets up FOR THE DAY around 6am :shock: ...of course if your kiddie is keeping up until 1am im not sure id call that sleeping in lol


----------



## tiger

i would kill for jesse to sleep until 830 am :haha:
see girls, this is wat u have to look 4ward to :rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

LOL, Tiger you are not too much younger than me!! I just turned 21 in June!! I had my first son REALLY young (not planned at all, I was only 15). Then I met my DH when I was 17 we got married 6 months later (still 17) and DS2 was conceived and born when I was 18. Now at 21 I am having my final baby!! I haven't been able to, nor do I want to go out and be crazy.
Normally he isn't so bad, I think that since DH and I wanted some alone time to just cuddle he did not want to sleep!!


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Normally he isn't so bad, I think that since DH and I wanted some alone time to just cuddle he did not want to sleep!!

of course :dohh:

haha, you girls are gonna love the life of a mama :winkwink: promise :D I deeply enjoy it :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy is right, it is definitely a great thing!! They are sooooo loving and it makes me feel complete, even when they make me crazy!!


----------



## saphire76

My son never goes to sleep before 9:30 it's insane. I blame the 12:00-2:30 "rest period" they have at school. I usually pass out in the recliner next to his bed before hes asleep.

I feel old now :( I'm 35 now yikes I still maintain 29 to anyone who asks lol.


----------



## tiger

35 isnt old !!! 
tequiro - this will be our last bubba as i really dont think i can survive hyperemesis a 3rd time ! so this will be our final baby and i will only be 20 ! :haha:


----------



## tiger

can some of u ladies please take a look at this thread for me ? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/748352-heavy-pressure-cervix.html


----------



## amandad192

tiger said:


> 35 isnt old !!!
> tequiro - this will be our last bubba as i really dont think i can survive hyperemesis a 3rd time ! so this will be our final baby and i will only be 20 ! :haha:

This is likely to be our last too and I'll be 20 (and about 3 months) when she's born.
I couldn't get off the sofa from 6-16 weeks and don't know what I'd have done without my amazing OH. He's off work sick (waiting for a diagnosis but has suspected crohns) He cooked, cleaned, looked after Liam.
I want to start focusing on my career to give my babies the best possible future. Plans are to qualify as a bookkeeper next November. Work from then until Amelia starts school, then train as an accountant. I also want to get back in shape and if I think there will be more babies in the future I won't be motivated enough to push myself.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello lovely Ladies ~ Ive missed you all :hugs:




Guppy051708 said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting pains too! Bad ones. I keep thinking its gas as TMI but I can't go to the bathroom its been. 3 days ugh!!!
> !
> 
> When i had bad pains the MW asked when i went to the loo last. :blush: she said being constipated can actually cause pains, since theres less room and all.Click to expand...

I keep getting these pains & BH's alot ~ I am gonna get some lactolose to help keep things moving :loo: Digestion is really sluggish for me too :wacko:



Jokerette said:


> Good tips on the clothing ladies!!! Thats such a good point that big babies might never be in newborn clothing, or not for long at all!
> 
> Exciting news! I have started feeling small movements! I am so happy and excited to finally feel something! I have a felt a couple times the "popping" or "fluttering" that people describe, but usually its more of a dull pressure that lasts for about 30 seconds. Like he is moving or kicking out through a layer of padding. I think it makes sense that it is dulled because I am feeling it through the anterior placenta. I LOVE feeling him move!!!!

My DS2 & DD were never in the newborn clothes! :dohh: Weighed 9lb 10oz & 8lb 10oz! 

So pleased your feeling movements :cloud9:



tiger said:


> morning ladies :flower: or evening depending where u r ! its 1045am on monday here and that marks..... 14 weeks smoke free for me ! :dance: :happydance: :dance: im so proud of myself !
> here is my 19 week bump pic at 18+6 :D
> :cloud9:
> (ok so it wont let me upload it for some reason so here is a link to the pic on my facebook )
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...0298909779225.383193.559389224&type=1&theater

Yey for being smoke free :thumbup:
I gave up when I found out I was expecting DS2 (approx 9 years ago now) So pleased I did :winkwink:

Lovely bump :kiss:




saphire76 said:


> I feel old now :( I'm 35 now yikes I still maintain 29 to anyone who asks lol.

Im 35 too!....For about another 6 weeks :cake: & then im closer to 40 than 30 :ignore:


----------



## KellyC75

Ive finally started feeling little kicks :cloud9: Can even feel them from the outside, cute tiny little prods! 

Hope you all had a nice weekend :flower:

Today is another emotional day ~ My Mum has left for Florida, on the holiday she should have been having with my Dad :cry: Its going to be so hard for her, all his things will be there, it was there holiday home, they loved going there together


----------



## dizzyangel

:hugs: Kelly

My 20 week scan is tomorrow morning at 9.30 and I can wait!! I feel quite excited now but I think tomorrow I will feel sick with worry!!
Everyone has been telling me I should find out the gender as its 'so much easier to plan' apparently - what do I need to plan different for a girl or a boy??? Nothing you bunch of dipsticks!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Kelly.

dizz - I think knowing gender only "makes it easier to plan" if you already have one or more kids in the house. I know that's our reason for (eventually) finding out - to see if we'll have a room-share situation or if the study has to go to make use of the 3rd bedroom. Admittedly though, it wouldn't be a big deal if we stayed yellow since there's at least 6 months between birth and bub going into their own room anyway. :shrug:
Tell everyone it's your choice and to mind their own business! :haha:


----------



## saphire76

dizzyangel said:


> :hugs: Kelly
> 
> My 20 week scan is tomorrow morning at 9.30 and I can wait!! I feel quite excited now but I think tomorrow I will feel sick with worry!!
> Everyone has been telling me I should find out the gender as its 'so much easier to plan' apparently - what do I need to plan different for a girl or a boy??? Nothing you bunch of dipsticks!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr


My scan is tomorrow too!! Noon though so you will be done and happy before me:)
I have to find out because if this is a girl as I have a boy already there will be no green and yellow it will be pink city!!!!

Off to my endless pile of laundry after I get little man to school. I've already let the dog out and cleaned her cage and ds and dh are still asleep. Ugh


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> My scan is tomorrow too!! Noon though so you will be done and happy before me:)
> I have to find out because if this is a girl as I have a boy already there will be no green and yellow it will be pink city!!!!

Im so excited for you & cant wait to find out :pink: or :blue: :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

pixiepower said:


> Hi ladies:hugs:
> 
> thought i would drop by and update! first bit of news is that I am officially team PINK!! I am super happy as it means I will have 2 of each and as its my last one this is icing on the cake. If my name can be updated on first page that would be great:flower:
> second bit of news is that at the scan they spotted i have a low placenta which is partially blocking the cervix, if it stays it would mean automatic c-section. However they didnt seem overly worried and I am scheduled to be rescanned to see if placenta will move up, apparently up tp 90% do. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Me and OH have picked a name: Lexi Bliss
> we really love it. both parts have a very special meaning to us both. lexi is a female version of Alex, which is the name of OH's brother in law who died a few years ago to cancer. he was like a surrogate father to my Oh ( big age gap in their family). we were going to have it as a middle name but we both realised how much we love it:cloud9: Bliss is from Sister Bliss, who is the female in the dance band Faithless. It was the first concert we went to together. i said it as a joke firstly, then we put lexi and Bliss together and it seemed perfect to us.
> 
> anyway, will try and catch up on more of the thread. I have been clothes shopping on Ebay a lot. i know from experience they can be out of those newborn sizes in 2 weeks.
> hugs to all xx

Congrats! Love the name you chose! My name is Alexis, but Everyone calls me Lexi!


----------



## TeQuiero

Kelly, :Hugs:

Dizzy, we did not find out with DS2, we just had a lot of yellows and greens, and winnie the pooh things. We found out this time because I wanted to know if I was lucky enough to finally buy pink things for a baby of my own, instead of cousins and my niece!!

Saphire, you are not old at all!!! 

AND.... good luck to Saphire and Dizzy on their scans, cannot wait to hear about the babies!!


----------



## geogem

wow ladies, you lot can talk!! lol

I think that by listening to you ladies I am a very lucky lady when it comes to my kids! 
DS1 slept from 2 days old 12 hours a night and he's 11 next month and I have only ever had 5 or 6 nights up with him since!! 
DS2 slept through 10-11 hours from being 2 weeks old and now at just turned 2 he sleeps from 19.30-08.30am pretty much everyday. thought he might have a few routine issues when we got back from our holidays but he got straight back into it. 

Lets hope this little one follows suit!!


----------



## Guppy051708

MW appt. tomorrow AM. 
Scan is less than 2 days away!! :wohoo:


----------



## geogem

Guppy051708 said:


> no worries geogem! i NEVER EVER had BHs with my son :nope: not even when i was over! It NEVER happened, this time, though, i was worried sick for a couple of days bc of this bad cramping i was getting, im almost positive they were BHs but it was just something i never considered before since i never had them with DS. Learn something new everyday!
> 
> i can't wait to hear what you're having! :wohoo:

I know its not BH's as I have had these with previous 2, but havent had any problems since so think everything is fine. Wish I had a doppler tho for times like this as I still havent heard LO's hb and do sometimes worry.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: i have a doppler, would love to send it to you, but the UK is a bit far :( 
Do you get to hear the HB soon at an appt? Maybe that will help ease your mind :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> wow ladies, you lot can talk!! lol
> 
> I think that by listening to you ladies I am a very lucky lady when it comes to my kids!
> DS1 slept from 2 days old 12 hours a night and he's 11 next month and I have only ever had 5 or 6 nights up with him since!!
> DS2 slept through 10-11 hours from being 2 weeks old and now at just turned 2 he sleeps from 19.30-08.30am pretty much everyday. thought he might have a few routine issues when we got back from our holidays but he got straight back into it.
> 
> Lets hope this little one follows suit!!

Wow :sleep:~ whats the secret? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: wondering that myself! my son still gets up 1-2x per night and he is almost 13 months! But i can't complain, he is a GREAT napper! seriously. He naps from about 10:30am-1pm, then he naps again from about 4pm-6pm! No compliants there lol For him, more sleep DEF = more sleep. And when he doesn't get his naps he sleeps TERRIBLY at night.


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: wondering that myself! my son still gets up 1-2x per night and he is almost 13 months! But i can't complain, he is a GREAT napper! seriously. He naps from about 10:30am-1pm, then he naps again from about 4pm-6pm! No compliants there lol For him, more sleep DEF = more sleep. And when he doesn't get his naps he sleeps TERRIBLY at night.

Eeee, your so lucky with those lovely long naps :sleep:

Im lucky if my DD makes an hour! :dohh:

Although, I suppose I shouldnt complain either!! :haha: She does sleep at night from 6.30pm until approx 5.30am, then back to sleep until 7am :sleep:


----------



## monkeydo

Had my scan this morning :) Everything looks perfect. Baby is lying on its tummy, spine facing up. I have an anterior placenta, but I have started to feel some movement.

Still team yellow!


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job on staying team :yellow:!!!! :dance:

anterior placenta...i really hope mine isn't anterior this go around too. will find out at my scan though....i dont think it is this time, but im really hoping thats not the case...


----------



## KellyC75

monkeydo said:


> Had my scan this morning :) Everything looks perfect. Baby is lying on its tummy, spine facing up. I have an anterior placenta, but I have started to feel some movement.
> 
> Still team yellow!

Congrats :cloud9::yellow::happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Im a little worried... Ok alot!! I havent felt baby move for a few days i know its still early days but i wqs feeling between 2 and 8 kicks a day.. I have got a little bigger but im not sure if i have over done it maybe.

Thing is im by my self till thursday night :(


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> Im a little worried... Ok alot!! I havent felt baby move for a few days i know its still early days but i wqs feeling between 2 and 8 kicks a day.. I have got a little bigger but im not sure if i have over done it maybe.
> 
> Thing is im by my self till thursday night :(

:hugs: try not to worry friend (i know, tougher said then done), i know you said you were feeling between 2-8 movements per day, but you are correct, it is still very early and its likely that everything is fine and normal. :hugs: I have felt baby since 14 weeks and i can honestly say some days this baby is throwing a dance party! other days, not so much, but i know everything is fine and good. if there's no bleeding and no cramping, i say try to relax and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Monkey, that is how our LO was too... I have the anterior placenta this time too.... which my Dr said makes it harder for me to feel the movement.

Mumanddad, I can't remember if you have already had your 20 ish week scan.... but if you have did they say where your placenta was in relation to the baby? I know that I don't feel a lot of movement when I am moving a lot during the day..... so you may not be noticing it with your extra moving due to moving.


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Im a little worried... Ok alot!! I havent felt baby move for a few days i know its still early days but i wqs feeling between 2 and 8 kicks a day.. I have got a little bigger but im not sure if i have over done it maybe.
> 
> Thing is im by my self till thursday night :(
> 
> :hugs: try not to worry friend (i know, tougher said then done), i know you said you were feeling between 2-8 movements per day, but you are correct, it is still very early and its likely that everything is fine and normal. :hugs: I have felt baby since 14 weeks and i can honestly say some days this baby is throwing a dance party! other days, not so much, but i know everything is fine and good. if there's no bleeding and no cramping, i say try to relax and take it easy :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun i might go open a few boxes and find my headphones and put them on my belly see if that will get us some movements x


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Im a little worried... Ok alot!! I havent felt baby move for a few days i know its still early days but i wqs feeling between 2 and 8 kicks a day.. I have got a little bigger but im not sure if i have over done it maybe.
> 
> Thing is im by my self till thursday night :(
> 
> :hugs: try not to worry friend (i know, tougher said then done), i know you said you were feeling between 2-8 movements per day, but you are correct, it is still very early and its likely that everything is fine and normal. :hugs: I have felt baby since 14 weeks and i can honestly say some days this baby is throwing a dance party! other days, not so much, but i know everything is fine and good. if there's no bleeding and no cramping, i say try to relax and take it easy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun i might go open a few boxes and find my headphones and put them on my belly see if that will get us some movements xClick to expand...

thats a good idea something that worked very well for more was FRIDGID ICE watter or OJ. Sometimes even ice chips would work :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

TeQuiero said:


> Monkey, that is how our LO was too... I have the anterior placenta this time too.... which my Dr said makes it harder for me to feel the movement.
> 
> Mumanddad, I can't remember if you have already had your 20 ish week scan.... but if you have did they say where your placenta was in relation to the baby? I know that I don't feel a lot of movement when I am moving a lot during the day..... so you may not be noticing it with your extra moving due to moving.

I think your right, my scan is a week today i cant wait c


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Monkey, that is how our LO was too... I have the anterior placenta this time too.... which my Dr said makes it harder for me to feel the movement.
> 
> Mumanddad, I can't remember if you have already had your 20 ish week scan.... but if you have did they say where your placenta was in relation to the baby? I know that I don't feel a lot of movement when I am moving a lot during the day..... so you may not be noticing it with your extra moving due to moving.

With DS my placenta was antierior and i didn't start feeling him until 3 weeks after i did with this one. (if that makes sense). I hoping for a non anterior placenta this time because isaiah was sunny side up and i was told anterior placentas are NOTORIOUS for causing posterior babies, apparently the baby likes to face the placenta :wacko: now that doesn't mean you cant have a regularly presenting baby, but chances are very high of a back to back one :( And i did EVERYTHING related to good fetal positioning (swimming, yoga, chiropractor, etc) it just didn't work, but maybe someone else would have better luck :thumbup: It wasn't fun, but i do want to tell you ladies you CAN birth sunny side up beany. I did, unmedicated no less, so you can too. and besides it may not even be a problem :flower:

i really hope i didn't scare anyone lol. i was just being up front bc if someone would have told me i had a chance of that happeneing, then i would have better prepared and learned coping techniques specifically for back labor :hugs:

if you're interested my birth story is in my siggy :thumbup: no pressure though.


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Monkey, that is how our LO was too... I have the anterior placenta this time too.... which my Dr said makes it harder for me to feel the movement.
> 
> Mumanddad, I can't remember if you have already had your 20 ish week scan.... but if you have did they say where your placenta was in relation to the baby? I know that I don't feel a lot of movement when I am moving a lot during the day..... so you may not be noticing it with your extra moving due to moving.
> 
> With DS my placenta was antierior and i didn't start feeling him until 3 weeks after i did with this one. (if that makes sense). I hoping for a non anterior placenta this time because isaiah was sunny side up and i was told anterior placentas are NOTORIOUS for causing posterior babies, apparently the baby likes to face the placenta :wacko: now that doesn't mean you cant have a regularly presenting baby, but chances are very high of a back to back one :( And i did EVERYTHING related to good fetal positioning (swimming, yoga, chiropractor, etc) it just didn't work, but maybe someone else would have better luck :thumbup: It wasn't fun, but i do want to tell you ladies you CAN birth sunny side up beany. I did, unmedicated no less, so you can too. and besides it may not even be a problem :flower:
> 
> i really hope i didn't scare anyone lol. i was just being up front bc if someone would have told me i had a chance of that happeneing, then i would have better prepared and learned coping techniques specifically for back labor :hugs:
> 
> if you're interested my birth story is in my siggy :thumbup: no pressure though.Click to expand...

:wacko: I'm in a serious panic right now.
Liam was back to back and the one thing I'm really hoping for this time is that this LO ISN'T!! My labour with Liam was quiet traumatising mostly because of him being B2B.
I've just checked my notes from my 20 week scan and my placenta is anterior!!:cry::cry:
I was really hoping for a normal delivery this time, even planning a homebirth..but now I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Monkey, that is how our LO was too... I have the anterior placenta this time too.... which my Dr said makes it harder for me to feel the movement.
> 
> Mumanddad, I can't remember if you have already had your 20 ish week scan.... but if you have did they say where your placenta was in relation to the baby? I know that I don't feel a lot of movement when I am moving a lot during the day..... so you may not be noticing it with your extra moving due to moving.
> 
> With DS my placenta was antierior and i didn't start feeling him until 3 weeks after i did with this one. (if that makes sense). I hoping for a non anterior placenta this time because isaiah was sunny side up and i was told anterior placentas are NOTORIOUS for causing posterior babies, apparently the baby likes to face the placenta :wacko: now that doesn't mean you cant have a regularly presenting baby, but chances are very high of a back to back one :( And i did EVERYTHING related to good fetal positioning (swimming, yoga, chiropractor, etc) it just didn't work, but maybe someone else would have better luck :thumbup: It wasn't fun, but i do want to tell you ladies you CAN birth sunny side up beany. I did, unmedicated no less, so you can too. and besides it may not even be a problem :flower:
> 
> i really hope i didn't scare anyone lol. i was just being up front bc if someone would have told me i had a chance of that happeneing, then i would have better prepared and learned coping techniques specifically for back labor :hugs:
> 
> if you're interested my birth story is in my siggy :thumbup: no pressure though.Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: I'm in a serious panic right now.
> Liam was back to back and the one thing I'm really hoping for this time is that this LO ISN'T!! My labour with Liam was quiet traumatising mostly because of him being B2B.
> I've just checked my notes from my 20 week scan and my placenta is anterior!!:cry::cry:
> I was really hoping for a normal delivery this time, even planning a homebirth..but now I don't think that's gonna happen.Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs: it doesnt gurantee that you will have another posterior baby! So try not to worry yet, but you can always prepare! And you do NOT need to cancel your homebirth sweetie :flow: seriously, i think HBing a posterior baby is actually _better_ than birthing a posterior baby in the hospital (because everything is routine, and you have to lay strapped to a bed, they dont like you up way too much, etc, etc) so i actually believe a potentially posterior baby is better off at home than in the hospital. plus i MW will have seen this sort of thing much much more than OB because a lot of OBs send you off to theater for a section, (due to failure to progress, or "you cant birth a sunny side up baby" sort of thing) and then they cut ya open and "hey oh thats why :dohh: baby was posterior" when in fact, the majority of the time, we just need perseverance and patience! Dont think you're baby will be in this position! but do prepare. Prepare by talking to your MW about the potentials, prepare by seeing if you can hire a doula, prepare by reading books (Ina May Gaskin is amazing!)) there is so much you can do in preparation and it is possibly to have an unmedicated/intervention free birth with a posterior baby!!! you can do it,and you know you can because youve done it once before! but the good news is you MAY not have to do it! this baby very well could arrive in the correct postion, free of back labor :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

Probleam is I didn't do it before. I ended up in theatre with Liam being born via ventouse as I was prepared for a c-sec.
Going to TRY and talk to my MW at my next appointment, but I doubt she'll be much help. She was running 45 minutes late last time and didn't have time to answer all my questions.

I really really hope this birth is "normal." I felt like such a failure last time.


----------



## geogem

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: i have a doppler, would love to send it to you, but the UK is a bit far :(
> Do you get to hear the HB soon at an appt? Maybe that will help ease your mind :hugs:

unfortunately I dont see my midwife now until 34 weeks, I have my scan on the 14th october so will have to wait until then. But I am thinking of being sneaky and booking another mw app anyway even though they said i dont need to and come up with an excuse of why i wanted to see her.


----------



## Guppy051708

holy cow!! did i miss something? why arn't you seeing anyone until 34 weeks? :shrug: or was that just a personal choice not to?



amandad192 said:


> Probleam is I didn't do it before. I ended up in theatre with Liam being born via ventouse as I was prepared for a c-sec.
> Going to TRY and talk to my MW at my next appointment, but I doubt she'll be much help. She was running 45 minutes late last time and didn't have time to answer all my questions.
> 
> I really really hope this birth is "normal." I felt like such a failure last time.

im not sure i see how that makes you a failure? :shrug: you birthed a baby that was in a not-so-easy position! To me, you are a super hero!!! There's not shame in what you did. you did GREAT, in fact i would go as far to say that you did better than someone with a "regularly" positioned baby! thats a HUGE sucess in my book! We both birthed babies that they say is just not possible to birth in that position, so we both did GREAT jobs and we should BOTH be proud of ourselves. it IS a BIG accomplisment and not too many women can say that :winkwink:

you could totally do it again. You DID do it that last and you will do it this time (and you may not even have to bc baby may be in a good position!) If someone would have suggested an assisted delivery, i may have jumped but no one did and i pushed for 6 hrs. there is NO shame in what happened, and actually i think it makes you stronger than the next lady! :bodyb:

ps can you get a new MW??? Im not sure how it works where you live, but i would be asking for a different one...but thats just me.


----------



## geogem

KellyC75 said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> wow ladies, you lot can talk!! lol
> 
> I think that by listening to you ladies I am a very lucky lady when it comes to my kids!
> DS1 slept from 2 days old 12 hours a night and he's 11 next month and I have only ever had 5 or 6 nights up with him since!!
> DS2 slept through 10-11 hours from being 2 weeks old and now at just turned 2 he sleeps from 19.30-08.30am pretty much everyday. thought he might have a few routine issues when we got back from our holidays but he got straight back into it.
> 
> Lets hope this little one follows suit!!
> 
> Wow :sleep:~ whats the secret? :shrug:Click to expand...

to be honest I have always been quite strict with the sleeping thing. Once my boys were in bed they stayed in bed no matter what and always went to bed awake - they learned pretty early on that once in bed that meant sleep. Even now my 2 year old knows as soon as he's in bed and he's had a story he goes straight to sleep. But to be totally honest I think maybe I am just lucky, although I do believe a stict routine from the start helps alot!! I watched my friend (who had a baby 6 months before I had my 1st) cuddle her baby to sleep every night and the problems it caused made me realise I would never do the same - turned out she did it until her little girl was 4 and she slept in her bed until she was 6!! I wasn't having that!! lol


----------



## Jokerette

You guys are so chatty... And young!!! I am 28, this is our first baby and I am still with my HS sweetheart. We got married at 23 and I wanted kids right away. DH wasnt ready yet. Then we were having so much fun that we thought maybe we'd just stay DINK's (dual-income-no-kids). It also got the grandparents off our backs. Everytume they'd ask we'd say "were not sure if we ever will". Deep down I always thought we might but it took the stress off us for sure and we had a great 4 1/2 years of marriage before we decided to come of birth control and then eventually start officially TTC. I'm so happy to be here now with all you ladies. We are all so different and I'm really enjoying getting to know each and every one of you :)


----------



## Guppy051708

we enjoy getting to know you too Jokerette! :friends:


----------



## geogem

amandad192 said:


> Probleam is I didn't do it before. I ended up in theatre with Liam being born via ventouse as I was prepared for a c-sec.
> Going to TRY and talk to my MW at my next appointment, but I doubt she'll be much help. She was running 45 minutes late last time and didn't have time to answer all my questions.
> 
> I really really hope this birth is "normal." I felt like such a failure last time.

I know how you feel hun, my 1st was b2b and I ended up with a ventouse delivery and felt like I had failed. My 2nd was sooo different, The labour was sooo much easier and I gave birth with no complications (and I had anterior placenta) 

read my birth story from Blake (my 2nd) here https://https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/161306-blake-ethan-lamberton-09-07-09-updated-more-pics-page-2-a.html


----------



## geogem

Guppy051708 said:


> holy cow!! did i miss something? why arn't you seeing anyone until 34 weeks? :shrug: or was that just a personal choice not to?
> 
> 
> ps can you get a new MW??? Im not sure how it works where you live, but i would be asking for a different one...but thats just me.

I went for my 16 week appointment and was told that as I am on my 3rd and I have a scan at 20 weeks and my gtt at 28 weeks that should be sufficient and I dont need to be seen until I am 34 weeks. to be honest I was so shocked I didnt take it in until I had left! The appointment I had at 16 weeks wasnt so great -all she did was check my bp and sent me on my way - my usual mw was off sick and it seemed like she just didnt want to be there. hence why I am thinking of going back to see my usual mw and see if I can get her to losten on the doppler.


----------



## Guppy051708

that is VERY encouraging!!!!

We are ALL awesomesauce in my book! seriously! its a TON of work to birth a baby sunny side up! We should be proud, not ashamed of it!


----------



## geogem

Jokerette said:


> You guys are so chatty... And young!!! I am 28, this is our first baby and I am still with my HS sweetheart. We got married at 23 and I wanted kids right away. DH wasnt ready yet. Then we were having so much fun that we thought maybe we'd just stay DINK's (dual-income-no-kids). It also got the grandparents off our backs. Everytume they'd ask we'd say "were not sure if we ever will". Deep down I always thought we might but it took the stress off us for sure and we had a great 4 1/2 years of marriage before we decided to come of birth control and then eventually start officially TTC. I'm so happy to be here now with all you ladies. We are all so different and I'm really enjoying getting to know each and every one of you :)

I am 28 too hun, feel alot older than when I had my 1st but not old my any means!! I too am enjoying getting to know all of you. x


----------



## geogem

Guppy051708 said:


> that is VERY encouraging!!!!
> 
> We are ALL awesomesauce in my book! seriously! its a TON of work to birth a baby sunny side up! We should be proud, not ashamed of it!

totally agree. its not easy but its all soo worth it!


----------



## tiger

i love this group too :hugs: i dont know what i would do without it


----------



## tiger

ahhh 19 weeks :dance:
i have a sick little man this morning :nope: slept horrible last night but from 6-815am this morning (its 915am now )
he feels like fire :( i wanted to go to the dr about my cervix problem thats worrying me but they could only fit one of us in so i cancelled my appt and booked in jesse


----------



## EngineerGirl

So many of you ladies already have LOs! I feel like such a newbie on my first. Can't wait to be a family of 3, though. Crazy to hear about each kid's different sleep habits!

We went to a children's consignment sale this weekend. It was a big bust because everything was either pink or blue and we don't have our anatomy scan until October 12! So we'll just hold off buying baby stuff for a while yet, I guess. It's still early yet.

I don't know if I've felt any movement yet and I'm getting antsy. Really ready for my OB appointment tomorrow because I haven't heard the HB in 4 weeks and can't say for sure if I've felt any movement. Thought I felt something Friday but it seemed way higher in my belly than all the books say your uterus is at 17 weeks, so who knows?


----------



## TeQuiero

Amanda, I know how you feel.... since I was 15 with Grant (DS1) I did not know the difference in the location of the placenta, and frankly my drs didn't really say anything about it. The problem started when I was stuck at 2 cm and only 25% effaced from like 32 weeks until 41 weeks when I was induced due to low fluid! They gave me the hormones to help with effacing.... then they broke my water at 5 the next morning. I stayed at 6 cm for 6 hours, even though I had been having really strong contractions. Got to 10cm in about 30 minutes due to changing positions. I started pushing at 5pm and I pushed for 3 hours before the doctor even cared to realize that he was turned and that his face was stuck on my pelvic bone. So at that point she just started to use forceps and try to assist him out. 3 hours 41 minutes after starting to push he was finally here.

So, we have done this before, hopefully this time won't be so bad for us. :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, you need to get to see the Drs too!!! If it starts to hurt too much more you better go to an ER if possible!! I love all of you ladies, and I hate hearing bad things (or even really really sucky things). You hurting is not good!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree, we have done it before and we can do it again, and who knows we may not have to do it again at all :flower:

I was in transition for 9 freaking hours :shock: they say transition last anywhere from 15 min to 2.5 hours...erm so much for that! :dohh: Anyways, we have got to think positive. This time will be different. We may not even have this trouble and if we do we KNOW we can handle it and perhaps it will be easier this go around since the last baby paved the way ;)

MW appt tomorrow AM at 11 :) Can't wait! i love seeing them! Its a one hr drive (i got to a FSBC), and i dont have child care, which can be a challenge when the appt. last one hr in duration...the MWs dont care, but its tough keeping DS occupied. So anyways, my good friend is gonna tag along :) she may even take pro pictures for us at the birth so it will be nice for her to see the place and get to know my two MWs :D

tiger, i hope he gets feeling better really soon :hugs:


----------



## RedheadBabies

I love this chatty group! Would love even more for my laptop to be fixed so I didn't have to read 15 pages from my phone! Congrats on all the new :pink: & :blue: bumps!! Sorry I'm not better about quoting and keeping up. I work 40+ hours, and am also coaching a college volleyball team. When I hit the bed, my eyes are usually drifting shut trying to catch up on our group...

Guppy, its almost scan day! :)

I too feel so behind with this being my first baby. :) The benefit is all the advice we first timers can get from you experienced mommys!! 

Playing the name game hard with my hubby...how do you ladies have multiple children? lol I think we'll have to stop at one at the rate we're going naming baby girl!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha, thanks hun! i can't wait!!!!

names....eh, they come and go lol.


----------



## tiger

names are always an issue lol
my little man has a middle ear infection :( poor little guy, his temp shot right up and he was really floppy and lethargic i took him in right away.
i quickly had a chat about my cervix, he wants to see me tomorrow because he doesnt think its normal :wacko: what will they do ? urine to make sure its not an infection ? i know i dont have a uti, i usually get every damn symptom with them.


----------



## KellyC75

I havent read back properly yet...Going shopping today with my Sis :hugs: So got heaps to do before school run! 

I can feel the love though :friends: I love this group too

Tiger~ Hope Jesse gets well soon :bunny: There really is nothing worse than your LO being poorly :nope:


----------



## amandad192

Thanks girls you're sooo encouraging.
Guppy I could change midwife by changing doctors surgery, but our doctors are pretty good (although as with any NHS doctors hard to get an appointent with!!)
When I say I felt like a failure, I mean..my body hadn't done what it was made to do. Women are designed to give birth and I couldn't do it without help. Then there was the big suction bruise on Liam's head reminded me I'd failed him.
I think IF I do need assistance this time I'll be demanding forceps instead of ventouse. 

I'm quite suprised you were allowed to push for 6 hours. I had meconium in my waters and was told I had an hour to get him out. I don't know if it was the epidural, or maybe my body just needed more time, but I had no urge to push at all so I was trying to force it but don't know how effectively I was actually pushing because I could hardly feel anything.

I'm refusing ARM and internals this time so hopefully I'll be more relaxed and not pressured. That way I can just listen to my body and do what I need to do...not what I'm told to do (I HATE being told what to do!!)


----------



## amandad192

tiger said:


> names are always an issue lol
> my little man has a middle ear infection :( poor little guy, his temp shot right up and he was really floppy and lethargic i took him in right away.
> i quickly had a chat about my cervix, he wants to see me tomorrow because he doesnt think its normal :wacko: what will they do ? urine to make sure its not an infection ? i know i dont have a uti, i usually get every damn symptom with them.


:hugs: Liam had an ear infection a few weeks back. Really not nice his temp shot up very quick. He went from being fine to ill in a matter of minutes.

Hope Jesse feels better soon, Has he been given antibiotics?


----------



## saphire76

:brat::brat:Morning ladies! 

Dizzy- good luck this am can't wait to hear how big little bubs is getting.

I have my scan at 12:00 yay so excited :) they will need security if they don't tell me what this baby is today I'm not leaving lol. There is a giant consignment sale that starts tonight and I want to get the swing and some other stuff SO I WANNA KNOW !!!!!!


----------



## saphire76

P.S that's me being a brat not you guys lol


----------



## Guppy051708

hope you can see the part saphire!!! Can't blame ya there!!! be sure to drink lots of cold OJ before hand :winkwink:

Has anyone done the Iridology thing? Is it correct for you? My results say either boy/girl twins :shock: OR a girl as i have this in both my eyes. This will be lots of fun tomorrow when i go for my scan!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Thanks girls you're sooo encouraging.
> Guppy I could change midwife by changing doctors surgery, but our doctors are pretty good (although as with any NHS doctors hard to get an appointent with!!)
> When I say I felt like a failure, I mean..my body hadn't done what it was made to do. Women are designed to give birth and I couldn't do it without help. Then there was the big suction bruise on Liam's head reminded me I'd failed him.
> I think IF I do need assistance this time I'll be demanding forceps instead of ventouse.
> 
> I'm quite suprised you were allowed to push for 6 hours. I had meconium in my waters and was told I had an hour to get him out. I don't know if it was the epidural, or maybe my body just needed more time, but I had no urge to push at all so I was trying to force it but don't know how effectively I was actually pushing because I could hardly feel anything.
> 
> I'm refusing ARM and internals this time so hopefully I'll be more relaxed and not pressured. That way I can just listen to my body and do what I need to do...not what I'm told to do (I HATE being told what to do!!)

the urge to push didn't come very often for me either. I think thats very charactieristic of a posterior baby though, since not as much of the head is pushing down like in an anterior baby. They allowed me to push for so long because there wasn't anything negative going on for me or him. Plus my contractions were only coming about once every 6 minutes, and thats also why it took so long. They never spoke of assistance or anything simply because they knew i went that long unassisted/unmedicated and bc they respected that if i was okay and bubs was okay, then i didn't want it. He did have terminal meconium, but that is far different than regular meconium. Terminal its just something that happens on the way out, its not a form of distress like regular.


im surprised they did internals on you so much? they flat out refused bc of risk of infection. They checked me maybe 3x the entire time. mainly bc i was showing since of transition at 5cm so it was logical to think i could be nearing 10cm. Then i started pushing at 8cm and thats when they did a couple checks. apparently needing to push early is common with a posterior.

personally i would go vacum instead of forceps...forceps are lot worse than vacum....they cause much more damage to the babys head and they usually hurt your parts more because they are so much bigger. 
but i think you did awesome! and you were made to birth this baby because you did :D


----------



## saphire76

My ds was sunny side up too. It was terrible kinda why I'm so scared this time. 24 hrs of labor and 3 hrs of pushing I gave myself a black eye from straining lol. He also had meconium so I isn't even get to hold him as soon as he came out :( praying this will be easier and I get my baby all gooey Lmbo


----------



## tiggertea

I had forceps with Abbie and she had a wee graze and bruise near her eye. I guess both methods have their downsides. :(


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I'm still on bed rest and honestly can get used to being at home :) I feel so relaxed right now that the thought of going back to work next week saddens me. I think my baby girl is also enjoying mommy being so relaxed cos she's been kicking up a storm. I've even felt her kick from the outside. I've just gotten off the phone with hubby. I'm craving chocolate caramel cupcakes so my darling husband is getting some for me on his way home. Yum, I can't wait 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## TeQuiero

I agree about forceps not necessarily being better, Grant still has indentions on the the sides of his head from them, and he is 5! Hopefully you won't need them this time!!

Tiger, I hope Jesse gets better!! I hate ear infections!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> So many of you ladies already have LOs! I feel like such a newbie on my first. Can't wait to be a family of 3, though. Crazy to hear about each kid's different sleep habits!
> 
> We went to a children's consignment sale this weekend. It was a big bust because everything was either pink or blue and we don't have our anatomy scan until October 12! So we'll just hold off buying baby stuff for a while yet, I guess. It's still early yet.
> 
> I don't know if I've felt any movement yet and I'm getting antsy. Really ready for my OB appointment tomorrow because I haven't heard the HB in 4 weeks and can't say for sure if I've felt any movement. Thought I felt something Friday but it seemed way higher in my belly than all the books say your uterus is at 17 weeks, so who knows?

Where do you live? We went to a children's consignment sale this weekend, too, LOL

Honestly, I wasn't sure I'd felt movement until the past week or so. Now that he's moving more, I know that I DID feel him before (very sporadically) but I just wasn't sure it was him. So try not to worry!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> :brat::brat:Morning ladies!
> 
> Dizzy- good luck this am can't wait to hear how big little bubs is getting.
> 
> I have my scan at 12:00 yay so excited :) they will need security if they don't tell me what this baby is today I'm not leaving lol. There is a giant consignment sale that starts tonight and I want to get the swing and some other stuff SO I WANNA KNOW !!!!!!

Is your consignment sale Rhea Lana's?? Love that sale!! We went this weekend and got some really nice stuff!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I was sooo tired today I slept until almost 1030!!! I'm still tired and just not feeling like cleaning or putting anything away. Dh will be Oh So Pleased if I just sit here and do nothing all day, lol.


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls you're sooo encouraging.
> Guppy I could change midwife by changing doctors surgery, but our doctors are pretty good (although as with any NHS doctors hard to get an appointent with!!)
> When I say I felt like a failure, I mean..my body hadn't done what it was made to do. Women are designed to give birth and I couldn't do it without help. Then there was the big suction bruise on Liam's head reminded me I'd failed him.
> I think IF I do need assistance this time I'll be demanding forceps instead of ventouse.
> 
> I'm quite suprised you were allowed to push for 6 hours. I had meconium in my waters and was told I had an hour to get him out. I don't know if it was the epidural, or maybe my body just needed more time, but I had no urge to push at all so I was trying to force it but don't know how effectively I was actually pushing because I could hardly feel anything.
> 
> I'm refusing ARM and internals this time so hopefully I'll be more relaxed and not pressured. That way I can just listen to my body and do what I need to do...not what I'm told to do (I HATE being told what to do!!)
> 
> the urge to push didn't come very often for me either. I think thats very charactieristic of a posterior baby though, since not as much of the head is pushing down like in an anterior baby. They allowed me to push for so long because there wasn't anything negative going on for me or him. Plus my contractions were only coming about once every 6 minutes, and thats also why it took so long. They never spoke of assistance or anything simply because they knew i went that long unassisted/unmedicated and bc they respected that if i was okay and bubs was okay, then i didn't want it. He did have terminal meconium, but that is far different than regular meconium. Terminal its just something that happens on the way out, its not a form of distress like regular.
> 
> 
> im surprised they did internals on you so much? they flat out refused bc of risk of infection. They checked me maybe 3x the entire time. mainly bc i was showing since of transition at 5cm so it was logical to think i could be nearing 10cm. Then i started pushing at 8cm and thats when they did a couple checks. apparently needing to push early is common with a posterior.
> 
> personally i would go vacum instead of forceps...forceps are lot worse than vacum....they cause much more damage to the babys head and they usually hurt your parts more because they are so much bigger.
> but i think you did awesome! and you were made to birth this baby because you did :DClick to expand...

I have the BIGGEST dent in the back of my head from the vaccum... i just thank good i am a girl because you can't see it because of my hair but you can feel it. If i was a boy i would have a pretty funny looking head


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> hope you can see the part saphire!!! Can't blame ya there!!! be sure to drink lots of cold OJ before hand :winkwink:
> 
> Has anyone done the Iridology thing? Is it correct for you? My results say either boy/girl twins :shock: OR a girl as i have this in both my eyes. This will be lots of fun tomorrow when i go for my scan!!!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html

It was correct for me....


----------



## Junebugs

Also *Tiger*- What is going on with your cervix? Are you feeling pressure on it? I would def. have that checked soon! The Dr. is most likely going to check and see if your cervix is open at all.


----------



## becstar

Ooh tiger, I missed that you are having a girl, congrats!

Sorry that some of you had crap births last time round. I didn't get the birth I had wanted... I had plkanned a home birth but Ilana was 16 days late and I ended up being induced. It was a huge PITA and the short-staffed ward was horrid, and I don't want to repeat it. La kept getting stuck and they said at one stage she was back to back (I was gutted as I'd been laying on my left side and bouncing on a bloody ball for months, plus watching tv on all fours across the bloomin' ball too!) I don't recall if she was back to back when she came out but it was so frustrating that she kept going back in after each push - I felt like a hoover!

I panicked majorly as my contractions started very suddenly at a minute long and 45 seconds apart and it was scary... My mum had gone on holiday (she cried the whole way leaving me) and my husband and 18 eyar old sister were panicking too. The panic was the worst thing.


This time I am not going to let them pressure me into induction. I am also going to try reflexology or acupuncture if I am overdue as none of the old wives tales worked and the midwives told me after I was induced that I should have tried reflexology or acupuncture (bit late, then!) I am also going to try to stay calmer. My godmother is a hypnotherapist and is doing some hypnobirth sessions for husband and I which is wonderful. I know I can do it without an epidural (it didn't work last time so I know I can) but I need some tools to stay calm.


I am also going to speak to someone from the hospital about my last birth... you have to request your notes and ask for someone to go over them with you but I think it will be worth it as I still don't really know what went on.


----------



## Guppy051708

Back from my MW appt :D
It went very well, BP was good (108/68). KBs heartbeat was in the high 150s :cloud9: I am still 2 pounds under prepregnancy weight but the MW was concerned, just said to keep an eye on it....I never got back to my prepregnancy weight with DS until 30 weeks, so im actually doing better this time :blush: ....and I lost about 10lbs from week 7-17 due to bad MS (2-4/5x per day), so i guess im not doing so bad :thumbup:

:wohoo:*LESS THAN 21 HOURS UNTIL GENDER SCAN*​


----------



## saphire76

Hi back from my scan......She starts the scan and is like well baby is head down and but up but facing the wrong way good for birth bad for scans. I was like I cannot believe this is happening right now:growlmad: So I said pretty much I am not leaving till I know I can't take this. She says oh don't say that your going to have to go because I have appointments booked all day I'll try some more but you may have to come back in 2 weeks so I can get all my measurements. We brought our son with us and he says we are going to find out what we are having today and she says to him I wish mommy's and daddy's wouldn't say that because sometimes you can't! ugh I am so ready to cry now Joe says go walk around and she says there is no time I told her I will stand on my head I swear. She looks some more gives Jonas a picture then swings the monitor around since I have been sitting in the dark not seeing anything while I was laying there says to my husband see those 3 lines right there? That is the labia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

I AM HAVING A GIRL!!! A GIRL THAT'S RIGHT A GIRL!!!!

My husband says are you like 80% 100% she said how about 110%?:cloud9:
I can't right now I can't. I am so excited!!!
Shopping tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::dance: congrats saphire!!!!!!! i am so thrilled for you! :dance:

i was angry at the tech while i was reading, but then i saw the last couple sentence and my heart grew for you. congrats girl!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Yay Saphire!!! Welcome to Team pink!!! :wohoo: :pink: :wohoo:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Saphire!~

I haven't been on in days because we've been busy... and I'm like... 20 pages behind? xD

Really busy week ahead of me, and weekend, so I doubt I'll fully catch up... but I hope everyone's doing well! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxx, my gender scan is tomorrow so you better come back :haha:


----------



## navywife86

exciting guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

tonight and tomorrow morning is going to take forever!!! ahh, i just want to knowwww lol only 19 more hours! haha


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL I will definitely come back tomorrow; and now obviously. ;) I just don't think there's any way I'll be able to read back 20 pages and catch up completely. LOL. 

:dance: I can't wait to hear what you're having though, eee!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sheesh we have a _lot_ of girlies on this board, I just realized that when I looked at the _full_ tally. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

hhahaha now worries lol. it can be a challenge keeping up with this thread...im sure you'll be able to check my siggy haha


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Sheesh we have a _lot_ of girlies on this board, I just realized that when I looked at the _full_ tally. :haha:

i saw that too! its crazy! seems like they come in sprouts. when i was preggo with DS almost everyone had boys, this time girls....will see how it ends up once team :yellow: has their LOs :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Yes, the end result will be exciting, no doubt!

Are you planning on a water-birth for this baby, Guppy?


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Are you planning on a water-birth for this baby, Guppy?

heck yes! lol i dont know how ppl birth unmedicated on land :haha:
i would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. I just read your story and I was like, "Hm, I'm gonna assume she's doing water again," but I wasn't sure. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

haha, yep :D or at least thats my plan :D now that could change during labor, but i really dont see that happening lol oh and ignore my boobs in those pics :blush: haha guess when you labor without drugs you just dont give a crap about being naked :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

HAHA. Hey whatever, it's a pregnancy board - there's no TMI scale, right? ;)

I haven't made any decisions about delivery yet. Haven't even really thought about it yet. That's probably horrible of me... :( haha


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> HAHA. Hey whatever, it's a pregnancy board - there's no TMI scale, right? ;)

amen to that girl! :haha:


nah, not bad of you :D i think the biggest thing is learning about the process, i think fear is the biggest thing to deal with and it makes birth more a challenge and actually hurt more. the more education, the better, whether you decide to get pain relief or not, educating yourself is the best thing you can do :flower: but as per plans, i think youre good :flower:

i recommend any readings by Bradley, Penny Simpkin, and Ina May Gaskin...and dont watch a baby store or OBEM ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

I always giggle if people say, "TMI" (which I have done before, lol) because well, anything's fair game here,it's time to chat about babies and vaginas and boobs. 

Thanks for the tips, I'll definitely do some research! My OBG hasn't said anything yet and I just haven't really considered it. Before I got pregnant I was like, "I'm having a c-section because I don't wanna mess up my hoohah." Yeah vanity, you win. LOL. But ever since I actually found out I was pregnant, anytime people ask I go, "I don't know yet, I have time to think about it."

Not like it's anyone's business anyway, but everyone has an opinion. My younger friends mostly say do the c-section, older family friends all say if I don't go completely natural then I'm not enduring birth as a woman is meant to do. I kind of wish they'd all shove it and let me choose what's best for me. lol.

ETA// I should add, I've changed my mind about the wanting a csec for the hoohah. I just don't know if I want to try completely natural or medicated or what. LOL. too many optionssss.


----------



## nightkd

I totally agree on the water thing!! :D I don't remember if I mentioned but I don't have a MW full stop now... She dropped me... I was going to rent a La Bassine pool from her for $45, but now I'm looking at buying one... Though that's another $160 we can't really afford... Just paid $590 for my Green Card to be renewed :dohh: I still have my birth pool from last time, but it's OLD and got punctured because DH let the cat get in it even though I specifically told him NOT TOO :grr: My floor deflated and the sides kept going down, so DH had to pump them up by mouth throughout my labour :lol::dohh: It can be fixed I'm sure, but I was set on a La Bassine this time around...

I also either have to buy Hypnobabies again or find someone who can lend me the booklet (I have the tracks saved)...

Peawich was really unhappy about me laying on my left side in bed last night :haha: I could literally feel a little hand punching at the bed and made DH feel because it was such a defined movement!! :D

I'm having a lot of back/hip pain atm, it started with just my hips, but my tailbone is REALLY painful at times... It seems to vary between that hurting and me needing to pee constantly, so I think it's Peawich pressing on a nerve (sciatic nerve perhaps)... I've been trying to find a support to help with it, but they're expensive new... We should have the last of the big hospital bill from DD's birth paid off next month! Yay! I just hope we can qualify for Medicaid incase we have to go into hospital again this time, or avoid going into hospital full stop... Unfortunately the money that will be freed up by that bill going away, has to go towards a credit card bill (from us paying off other medical bills from my ER trips earlier in the pregnancy).. Never-ending!!! :wacko:

I cut out the fabric to make one of my postpartum pads, but I'm scared to start sewing because I suck at sewing along edges and the fabric is good stuff!! :lol: I think I'm going to get some fabric to make a newborn 'coming home' outfit also... :)

There's a really neat tutorial I found for making gowns out of old t-shirts also that I would like to give a try:

https://thismamamakesstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/rockin-newborn-gown.pdf

(scroll all the way to the bottom to see the finished article) I found these super convenient for diaper changes, but we only had 1-2 for DD.


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Hi back from my scan.........S then swings the monitor around since I have been sitting in the dark not seeing anything while I was laying there says to my husband see those 3 lines right there? That is the labia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:
> 
> I AM HAVING A GIRL!!! A GIRL THAT'S RIGHT A GIRL!!!!
> 
> My husband says are you like 80% 100% she said how about 110%?:cloud9:
> I can't right now I can't. I am so excited!!!
> Shopping tonight!!!!!!!

CONGRATS SAPHIRE!!!!! A LITTLE GIRL! HOORAY!!!




Guppy051708 said:


> swanxx, my gender scan is tomorrow so you better come back :haha:

have fun tomorrow Guppy!!! Cant wait! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats, Saphire!


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> I always giggle if people say, "TMI" (which I have done before, lol) because well, anything's fair game here,it's time to chat about babies and vaginas and boobs.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I'll definitely do some research! My OBG hasn't said anything yet and I just haven't really considered it. Before I got pregnant I was like, "I'm having a c-section because I don't wanna mess up my hoohah." Yeah vanity, you win. LOL. But ever since I actually found out I was pregnant, anytime people ask I go, "I don't know yet, I have time to think about it."
> 
> Not like it's anyone's business anyway, but everyone has an opinion. My younger friends mostly say do the c-section, older family friends all say if I don't go completely natural then I'm not enduring birth as a woman is meant to do. I kind of wish they'd all shove it and let me choose what's best for me. lol.
> 
> ETA// I should add, I've changed my mind about the wanting a csec for the hoohah. I just don't know if I want to try completely natural or medicated or what. LOL. too many optionssss.

i think you should do whatever the heck you want haha, you are right it isn't any of their business! as long as you arn't pressured, either way, and as
long as you know and are educated, i say screw what others think and follow your instincts lol. and you are a women and you are having a baby but it doesn't make you any less of a woman or a mother just because of how you chose to birth your baby! you already are a mother just from being pregnant, so dont let ppl bother you and hopefully they will start keeping their opinions to theirself! :hugs:

and the care providers...i have been to 4 different types of OB/MWs, etc and they almost never bring it up :dohh: which i dont like....but i def. felt like i had to learn everything on my own...that is until i got the free standing birth center MWs this time around. they are very very good about it and the appts. are one hour long so always time talk, much different than my other experiences!


----------



## saphire76

Swan- missed u I noticed u posted less. Glad to see your sunny posts lol
love the let's talk about vaginas and boobs lmbo

Guppy- so excited to hear tomorrow?

Dizzy had a scan today too no? I know she's team yellow but did I miss an update?

I had fun at the consignment sale looking at the pink stuff still weird w buying ahead and knowing seasons so I think DS and I ended up w more than miss muffet did. I did buy the 2 outfits that had tutus of course.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks! Can't wait! just to bed soon, then take dh to work, go to gymnastics with DS, then drop DS off at my friends, pick DH up from work, then my ULTRASOUND!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: i hope the time doesn't drag on forever!


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> thanks! Can't wait! just to bed soon, then take dh to work, go to gymnastics with DS, then drop DS off at my friends, pick DH up from work, then my ULTRASOUND!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: i hope the time doesn't drag on forever!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I CAN'T WAIT TO FIND OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
had another absolutely awful night with jesse :nope: got maybe 2hrs sleep in the whole night :cry: 
took him back to the dr and they didnt give him any antibiotics or anything ?!?! they want to wait and see wat hes like tonight and if he still has a high temp tomorrow they will give him some. 
i went about my cervix and they said that all looked ok in the ultrasound last week so they dont want to worry about it :shrug:
cant wait to find out guppy !!!!!!! :pink: or :blue:


----------



## kbkb

Congrats on the pink bumps, Saphire and pixiepower.....Good luck for your scan, Guppy

This certainly is a :pink: :pink: :pink: thread! Hurrah for girl power!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Congrats on your:pink: bump Saphire and welcome to the girly club.:cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Guppy &#8211; I just feel so overwhelmed sometimes. I know I&#8217;m a FTM (to-be) but it&#8217;s exhausting when people keep throwing their undesired advice in my direction. I mean, here on the forums I come to have conversations about this kind of stuff with you ladies, who&#8217;ve been there and done that (for some of you) and all of us are about to do it in February. lol. It&#8217;s always awkward when people bring it up at a communal meal time, like lunch at work or dinner at a friend&#8217;s or family member&#8217;s house. I&#8217;m like, &#8220;Okay, can we just enjoy food now?&#8221; :haha: I figure I just need to research on my own and make my own decisions. 

TODAY GUPPY FINDS OUT WHAT SHE IS HAVING! :dance:

Aw Saphire! :hugs: I missed you, and everyone here, too! It was a busy week and this weekend will probably be busy too &#8211; we&#8217;re trying to get some of the nursery stuff done and I organized the basement this weekend, what a task! LOL. How have you been?

Sorry to hear Jesse is still sick, Tiger. :( Poor little guy, and poor you! Also, I love your avvy &#8211; is that a recent photo of you? It&#8217;s awesome! I can&#8217;t wait for my maternity shots!


----------



## saphire76

Tiggertea- thanks for updating my pinks status!

Random subject but I had a dream about my grandma again last night she got to meet Jonas and I took a picture of them together what an awesome dream I miss her so. At least w the dreams I know even though she never met him in real life she can still see him from heaven. :) he is just like her stubborn as all get out (so am I though) let's see what personality little miss muffet has lol


----------



## KellyC75

Im going to read back :coffee: As looks like there is some exciting news ~ Hopefully cheer me up

I really am so so poorly ~ Have a terrible cold virus :cry: Been to the Doctors, but just told to take paracetomol...Wow, this is hard, being i'll, being pregnant & looking after a baby


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Kelly! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hope u feel better soon Kelly :hugs:


----------



## babyclements

Off to my 20 week scan!!! 
We are staying team yellow but very excited to se ethe little one :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> I AM HAVING A GIRL!!! A GIRL THAT'S RIGHT A GIRL!!!!
> 
> My husband says are you like 80% 100% she said how about 110%?:cloud9:
> I can't right now I can't. I am so excited!!!
> Shopping tonight!!!!!!!

So very pleased for you :cloud9::dance::pink: Fantastic news!



Guppy051708 said:


> thanks! Can't wait! just to bed soon, then take dh to work, go to gymnastics with DS, then drop DS off at my friends, pick DH up from work, then my ULTRASOUND!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: i hope the time doesn't drag on forever!


:wohoo: This is so exciting :yipee: ~ Hurry up time! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

babyclements said:


> Off to my 20 week scan!!!
> We are staying team yellow but very excited to se ethe little one :D :D :D :D :D

Good luck & enjoy :baby::cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Have fun BabyC!

-twiddles thumbs- I keep checking back for updates from Guppy... lmao. Clearly I'm distracted at work today. ;)


----------



## RedheadBabies

swanxxsong said:


> Have fun BabyC!
> 
> -twiddles thumbs- I keep checking back for updates from Guppy... lmao. Clearly I'm distracted at work today. ;)

Me too! Work? What work? Yay Guppy!! So excited for her!!

I went and started my registery last light with DH...its all I can think about. I didnt register for nearly enough. I have 3 showers! I feel so lost when it comes to some things...bottles. Bottles seem easy enough, but not when there are 5 brands, and each brand has different kinds! Ahhhh!!! So much more overwhelming than when I registered for my wedding. 

How did you ladies do it? Get a few different kinds of bottles and see what works? I plan on breast feeding, but pumping too...


----------



## RedheadBabies

babyclements said:


> Off to my 20 week scan!!!
> We are staying team yellow but very excited to se ethe little one :D :D :D :D :D

My favorite part was when the tech would pause to take a measurement, and we could just watch baby girl move...wiggling fingers, legs, and arms...Ahhh so great. :cloud9: ENJOY!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh registry; I feel your pain Junebugs! I am having three showers as well (or I guess I could say, there are three being held for me, I have nothing to do with any of them, other than being told I am to attend :haha: I guess I'm lucky I'm being told that much) and I feel as though I've definitely not given enough options yet. I'm using two places (Babies R Us and Target) and just feel overwhelmed at times. 

Though I know from attending other showers, not everyone (perhaps not even the majority) follow the shower registry much. I know the last one I went to, the girl wanted one Moby and got three, and a lot of clothes when she specifically asked for none, as her friend had given her a ton (and I mean TON) of passdowns. lol. She ended up doing lots of exchanges, sadly. 

I've spent countless hours working on mine (2 of the 3 are in November... crap, time's going too fast!) reading reviews and stuff. I've registered for a few different types of bottles and figure I'll see what works, iykwim, since from what I've been told, every baby's partiality varies. xD


----------



## RedheadBabies

swanxxsong said:


> Ahhh registry; I feel your pain Junebugs! I am having three showers as well (or I guess I could say, there are three being held for me, I have nothing to do with any of them, other than being told I am to attend :haha: I guess I'm lucky I'm being told that much) and I feel as though I've definitely not given enough options yet. I'm using two places (Babies R Us and Target) and just feel overwhelmed at times.
> 
> Though I know from attending other showers, not everyone (perhaps not even the majority) follow the shower registry much. I know the last one I went to, the girl wanted one Moby and got three, and a lot of clothes when she specifically asked for none, as her friend had given her a ton (and I mean TON) of passdowns. lol. She ended up doing lots of exchanges, sadly.
> 
> I've spent countless hours working on mine (2 of the 3 are in November... crap, time's going too fast!) reading reviews and stuff. I've registered for a few different types of bottles and figure I'll see what works, iykwim, since from what I've been told, every baby's partiality varies. xD

I'm not Junebugs, but I know this was intended for me. Hehe 

Our situations are very similiar! I'm being given 3 showers, my family, DH's family, and friends. My first is the end of October, and I'm also registering at Babies R Us and Target. I started at Babies R Us last night, and am starting Target tonight. Luckily, my sister in law did a TON on research for things for her little girl she just had on 9/16. So I bummed a lot off of her registry. 

My mom said the same thing, a lot of people will stray from the registry, or may just see what I asked for and buy me something similar else where, which is ok with me. I didn't register for any clothing except onesies. I know people will still get her clothing...frilly dresses are too hard to resist!!

Well I registered for a few different types of things, all across the board. It's so exciting. It made things more real for me picking out her carseat and stroller. Knowing she'll be using them made me smile as I scanned them. I had to keep reminding DH we cant do everything pink (like he wanted to) because lots of things need to be gender neutral in case we have a boy in the future. So if we registered for 4 blankets, 3 were greens and blues, and 1 was pink and purple. 

Good luck as you continue your registry Swan! All your research will certainly pay off. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RedheadBabies said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Have fun BabyC!
> 
> -twiddles thumbs- I keep checking back for updates from Guppy... lmao. Clearly I'm distracted at work today. ;)
> 
> Me too! Work? What work? Yay Guppy!! So excited for her!!
> 
> I went and started my registery last light with DH...its all I can think about. I didnt register for nearly enough. I have 3 showers! I feel so lost when it comes to some things...bottles. Bottles seem easy enough, but not when there are 5 brands, and each brand has different kinds! Ahhhh!!! So much more overwhelming than when I registered for my wedding.
> 
> How did you ladies do it? Get a few different kinds of bottles and see what works? I plan on breast feeding, but pumping too...Click to expand...

We registered at Babies r Us and Target but I really don't have much on the Target one. I have a ton on BRU since I was able to find a lot of stuff when I went on line. But yeah, it was/is a lot harder than I thought it would be!! What kind of bottles? What kind of EVERYTHING!!! LOL I pretty much registered for a few different kinds of "things" such as bottles. I figure we can use them and figure out what works best!


----------



## dizzyangel

**UPDATE**

Had my scan yesterday and peanut is growing prefect for dates!! :happydance: Laid on their left and was very well behaved (please be like that when you are born!!) Its amazing seeing their heart flickering away and organs all in the right place!!

I was absloutely bricking it while I was waiting and panicked myself thinking I hadnt felt peanut move all night (was hoping OH would get to feel some kicks again while he was at mine) or that morning so was fearing the worst had happened again.......

Soooooooooo glad to see peanut was chilling and had their feet crossed at their ankles (must take after me as I often sit at work with my legs crossed under the desk - very naughty of me!)

Almost home time for me now then going to look round a house that OH and I may be renting........hope its nice (and cheap :haha:)


----------



## saphire76

Dizzy- glad your scan went well!!!

My mom and good friend are throwing me a shower I feel a little weird because I already have a son but because it is almost 5 yrs later and a different sex they say I have to. Well ok :) I don't know if they should invite just super close friends and family or most of the people I associate with? hmmm my only feeling is I would feel bad if I was not invited to someone's shower not sure if that's just me because I love showers so much or everyone will feel that way. What do you guys think?


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL!! Sorry, your avvy reminds me of Junebugs avvy upon quick glance (outdoors + wedding + pregnancy brain) and I find myself confusing you two all the time in my head. That was my first public slipup, but I'm glad you knew what I meant! ;) :haha:

Bumming ideas off people who just had LOs or showers is always nice - I keep asking my sister for advice as her shower was about a year ago. LOL. And I know I have issues trying not to overdo the buying clothing thing, so I figure what I can use and she'll fit into, we'll use and what we can't, we won't. Nobody _owes_ me anything so I'm appreciative of whatever people so wish to give. lol! I'm having tons of fun with my registry, and am excited to see what people come up with on their own as well, since I've seen some unique and exceptionally thoughtful gifts at other showers... ones I sometimes wish I could remember! xD

I agree JP, I have a lot less on Target! LOL. Just a few random things, like a vaporizer, some essentials, diapers, etc. And some bath washrags, towels, things like that. I figure some people may want to buy the 'boring' stuff, which is fine, and if not, at least I have it listed so *I* remember to buy it later! 

Glad your scan went well Dizzy, that's great! :) Good luck with the house hunt tonight!

I think that's fine, Saphire; I know other women who&#8217;ve done similar for a second (or more) LO, especially when they&#8217;re of the opposite sex or there is a gap between them. :) I&#8217;d say invite whoever you feel most comfortable inviting &#8211; there&#8217;s always going to be someone who&#8217;s whining for one reason or another, so do whatever you wish and go from there. :D


----------



## RedheadBabies

Yes, bumming was good. It was hard on a couple things because my sister in law has VERY expensive taste! Not that I don't love those things, but I have to be realistic about what people will purchase. :)

I think the problem with Target is they are so hit or miss on what they have in stock. Me and a coworker went shopping for another coworkers baby shower at Target, and it seemed like half of the things we were going to get her weren't in stock! Bouncer? Nope! Swing? Nope! What a pain! I'm going to do bath stuff at Target, and a few other things. Possibly double up on a few things, and if I get it from one place or the other, just edit the opposite registry. Ohhh, I havent registered for any hair stuff for her! I'm adding that tonight when I go! Haha

Dizzy - glad your scan went well! So fun to see them in there moving about! :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Saphire - I think a shower is perfectly fine! :) Besides if they are throwing it for you, its TECHNICALLY out of your control. :) I bet you could invite more than close friends, everyone loves baby showers! Besides, they don't have to spend much to get a few pink bibs, a headbands and a dress. :) I would soak it up, and dwell on the excitement everyone has over your little girl!


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry: Worst scan ever :cry:

First off, there was an emergency so i waited (and felt like my bladder was gonna explode despite only drinking 16oz instead of 32oz) My appt. was at 11:15, we got there are 11 and they didn't even take us back until 11:45. Well then this male Indian guy takes us back to to do it...i had one of those for isaiah and i hated bc they never say anything and are very...impersonal....so i immediately say we'd like to know where the placenta is, and can you tell us girl or boy. He said "your placenta is anterior" cry: i did cry on the way home, ugh not another posterior baby :cry:), and then he said "It may be too early to tell, youd probably have to come back at 21-22 weeks if its a boy or girl"....erm, we found out with isaiah at 17 weeks, and i will be 19 tomorrow....and i said that, then i paraphrased and asked "well you mean you would tell us if you know, right?" Oh yes, i if i can see, i will let you know. (this was at the very begining). I lay down, can hardly see the screen AT ALL :( and he wouldn't tilt it. It took him FOREVER to get all of the measurements. And then at the end he said "they will read your results and we will send them to your doctor on monday"....so i asked, wait! are we having a boy or girl?...."well i can't tell you that, im not allowed to" SERIOUSLY!?!?! :cry: :grr: so i said, well thats really mean...does this mean you know, and he said yes but flat our refused to tell us and then said we would have to wait until the doc got the results......:cry: Like WTF>?! :growlmad: I asked DH what he thinks he saw and he said he couldn't tell bc the tech was doing the angles super funny (from what i could see, he never did those profile looking pics or anything :nope:)....so he has NO clue...he thought boy though...but who knows. ...i cried on the way home because 1.) another anterior placenta and i am petrified to have that labor again :cry: and 2.) i didn't even get to find out and to top that all of the asshole wouldn't even print of pictures nor turn the screen :(....worst day, not happy- at all :(


----------



## tiggertea

Aw Guppy! Huge :hugs: because I have no words to make that all seem better! :( Gutted for you!


----------



## saphire76

oh Guppy I am so sorry :( do you know your Dr. well? Could you give a call and ask say it's eating you up? I don't know what an anterior placenta means for labor but it dosen't sound good by how you feel. I hope all works out and it is fast and easy for you!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Guppy! :hugs: I would give the place a ring, ask to speak to a supervisor or something and tell them of the piss-poor experience you had. You're 19 weeks, there is no way they should not have been able to say something, for one, and also it was just an all-out awful experience. I'd at least give them a call, see what they say, then ring your doctor and tell them about it too, ask if they'd make a suggestion of what you can do. /:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls :hugs:
Sorry seeming so negative today, but i am just a mess...

I called the ultrasound dept at the hospital. Apparently they signed off the results at 2pm and my MW will get them within the hour. So i called the MW. She is doing home visits today and will try to swing by the birth center later tonight to let me know. i told her about my placenta (anteriors are notoriously known to cause posterior babies, which is the satan of all births IMO, DS had anterior placenta and was posterior and, well you can see my birth story in my siggy), anyways, she said "Try not to worry too much about the placenta. The techs can be weird but i have never seen one withold the sex of the baby! Thats so weird. And we will talk about the placenta and different thing we do to try and get the baby up front." ...needless to say i am thinking fat chance because i did EVERYTHING you could do for that (with isaiah) and NONE of it worked...in the end if the baby wants to face the placenta, they will...ugh...


----------



## mumanddad

Im so sorry you went through this guppy x


----------



## nightkd

Jeez Guppy, that sucks :( :hugs: The guy sounds like he was a bit of an ass....


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> :cry: Worst scan ever :cry:
> 
> First off, there was an emergency so i waited (and felt like my bladder was gonna explode despite only drinking 16oz instead of 32oz) My appt. was at 11:15, we got there are 11 and they didn't even take us back until 11:45. Well then this male Indian guy takes us back to to do it...i had one of those for isaiah and i hated bc they never say anything and are very...impersonal....so i immediately say we'd like to know where the placenta is, and can you tell us girl or boy. He said "your placenta is anterior" cry: i did cry on the way home, ugh not another posterior baby :cry:), and then he said "It may be too early to tell, youd probably have to come back at 21-22 weeks if its a boy or girl"....erm, we found out with isaiah at 17 weeks, and i will be 19 tomorrow....and i said that, then i paraphrased and asked "well you mean you would tell us if you know, right?" Oh yes, i if i can see, i will let you know. (this was at the very begining). I lay down, can hardly see the screen AT ALL :( and he wouldn't tilt it. It took him FOREVER to get all of the measurements. And then at the end he said "they will read your results and we will send them to your doctor on monday"....so i asked, wait! are we having a boy or girl?...."well i can't tell you that, im not allowed to" SERIOUSLY!?!?! :cry: :grr: so i said, well thats really mean...does this mean you know, and he said yes but flat our refused to tell us and then said we would have to wait until the doc got the results......:cry: Like WTF>?! :growlmad: I asked DH what he thinks he saw and he said he couldn't tell bc the tech was doing the angles super funny (from what i could see, he never did those profile looking pics or anything :nope:)....so he has NO clue...he thought boy though...but who knows. ...i cried on the way home because 1.) another anterior placenta and i am petrified to have that labor again :cry: and 2.) i didn't even get to find out and to top that all of the asshole wouldn't even print of pictures nor turn the screen :(....worst day, not happy- at all :(

OH Guppy i's so sorry.... i know what it is like having a ultrasound tech like that..... if you remember with my ultrasound. :hugs: Just try and keep you chin up my dear


----------



## amandad192

:hugs: guppy.
It's a shame your sonographer was a knobhead. Some people don't seem to realise that scans are about bonding as well as medical checks.
Think you need to read back over your own advise/support you gave me about the anterior placenta. Doesn't mean our bubbas WILL be back to back...and even if they are....we CAN do it. A days worth of pain our childrens life is defo worth it.


----------



## Guppy051708

^thanks hun....im still having trouble getting over it...what are you gonna do to prepare? I know the logicals, like maybe it wont happen, or maybe it will be easier since i did it once, or maybe since i did it before i will do it again...but then i think of DSs birth and somehow i just cant get over it :( i need help!

and thank you to the rest of you.

turn out the hospital called me back and they want me to go in asap. ...she said everything looked fine, but they need more pictures and they want me to come in tonight at 5:15....i asked if she could tell me boy or girl but she refused and said "i can't tell you, i do not have MD after my name. :dohh: ....erm neither does my MW :wacko: anyways, hopefully i'll have a better tech and be able to find something out...this is driving me made! lol it should have only taken the guy a half hour...it took him one hour..and now they still need me to go back likie WTH? ....with DS they couldn't get the heart and kidney stuff measured right so they had me go back, but that was at least 2 weeks down the road...not a couple hours...


----------



## RedheadBabies

Oh Guppy! I'm so sorry! You (well we ALL) were so excited! Hoping you get a peach of a tech when you go back, and you have fantastic scan!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. I have my scan in exactly two weeks.. so excited.. to see baby again.. been since 9 weeks.. not finding out gender tho.. :) so just pics for you all.. but then its still 14 more days.. 

Sorry about you scan guppy.. sounds terrible.. hope your next one is better..


----------



## geogem

Oh no guppy, thats awful!! Why cant some people just understand that these things are important to pregnant ladies and they can either make or break the experience with their attitude!! 

hope things turn out better at the scan later today - what time is it there now?


----------



## Junebugs

geogem said:


> Oh no guppy, thats awful!! Why cant some people just understand that these things are important to pregnant ladies and they can either make or break the experience with their attitude!!
> 
> hope things turn out better at the scan later today - what time is it there now?

THAT is so true...when we went to our ultrasound we were just to happy to hear the words "it's a boy" or "it's a girl"! Even if they could not see that that would be ok, but when they can see something but just don't want to say it really sucks (i understand if it is medical). I went and saw my dr. after my ultrasound and she laughed and said that they would have a beter idea if it was a boy or girl then she would and normally they are not the ones who tell you.Also i was talking to my other girlfriend and her Dr. said the same thing to her.


----------



## tiger

guppy gutted for u hun :hugs: what time is it now where u r? i would definately complain. ultrasounds are designed to be for medical purposes only but its a major bonding experience for us, and they know that, otherwise they wouldnt even attempt to look for the sex.
im really angry for u . 

swan - thankyou :blush: yes that was me and my husband a few days ago ! my belly has all of a sudden just popped right out there, and im so much bigger this time around then i was at 19 weeks with jesse. and i was HUGE with him full term, so getting worried now :haha: oh well, healthy baby i guess ! lol

im not sure if i mentioned it, but i went to the dr about my cervix and they did nothing :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
they said that since my cervix looked ok at my scan last week there was nothing to worry about and it was all fine :growlmad: ok so i was given a copy of the report, and there was no mention about my cervix at all !?!??! :nope: i saw the photos and nothing about my cervix again?! am i missing something ? is there some secret that i dont know about? 

jesse is much better today on a brighter note :happydance: we had a great night :dance: slept all the way through and even until 745am (thats usually the sleep in i pray for !!!) and i really needed it so im super happy and feel great today


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I am sorry that your first scan of the day went so bad!! But, now I want to know how your second one went, if they were able to tell you anything??


----------



## Guppy051708

IM BACK FROM MY second SCAN!!!!

it went much much better this time!!! Thank God! We were even able to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: not too many though because baby did NOT want to cooperate AT ALL :nope: She was so kind, and the same lady that did the 8 week ultrasound. I liked her and she was cracking jokes the whole time. 

She wouldn't say the sex but she did point and said "those are two apples with a stick in the middle. :winkwink:" Bless her heart. She technically wasn't allowed to say boy or girl, but she danced around so we could figure it out :thumbup:

So we are on team :blue: again! I know Isaiah will just love having a little brother! Isaiah & Elliot, perfect :cloud9: ....see i knew there was a reason why we figured his name out so easily lol. This confirms my beliefs that if we listen to our babys they will send us the name they are to be called :cloud9:


----------



## tiger

congrats on team :blue: hun !!!!!!! shame bub didnt want to co operate though :haha: holly was the same ! 
i agree with names. i had a dream very early in my pregnancy i had a girl and called her holly. i didnt even think of holly as a name, and when i told jonno he said it was perfect for a little girls name :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, thats such a sweet story :cloud9:

the name thing was true with isaiah too. i knew right away what i wanted his name to be, but girl names, pff i had lots of trouble picking! haha, same thing this time and also on team blue again! go figure.


----------



## tiger

yep ! we couldnt pick a girls name when i was pregnant with jesse but we had jesses name from the beginning, and the same this time with a boy, i couldnt figure out a full name for a boy


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Yey Guppy!! Congrats! So happy your second scan went better!! And the name is adorable! 

Gotta disagree though, LOL, we picked out a girls name sooooo easily. Perfect name, we'll def use it if we ever have a girl. We STILL aren't sure on a boy name. We just don't LOVE anything. We have a name we really like, we just around sure yet! That said, I'm glad you have your name!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Guppy ! :dance: Another prospect for Aria... I mean... what? ;) haha.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Guppy, so sorry your first scan went so poorly - how not fun! So glad it went better the second time around.

Tiger, your current profile pic looks great!

I was just sitting here watching TV with DH and finally felt Baby move! Of course DH jumps up when I say something to try and feel Baby (who is barely tapping me at this point, so no way DH could feel him/her). I am so glad to know he or she is moving away in there. Can't wait for my anatomy scan in exactly two weeks to figure out the sex (hopefully)!

We're also waiting on the appraisal on the house we're purchasing. The appraiser has seen the house, but we apparently won't get the report until Friday. I'm hoping it comes early and biting my nails a bit until it does.


----------



## Junebugs

YAY GUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATZ!!! I AM SO HAPPY YOUR SECOND SCAN WENT BETTER!!!! It was meant to be that you find out!


----------



## Almost Mama

Hi ladies!
gup, im so sorry your scan went so terribly :(

We had our scan today, and my little monster had his/her ankles crossed.
one shot from under the bum didnt appear to show anything, and the tech said 60% girl, but we had another scan 2mrw, so we will have to wait just ONE MORE SLEEP to be sure

i'll attach a scan pic of the hands, and of monster of course :cloud9:

i'll come post results tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







hands.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









monster 19wks.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> Sorry seeming so negative today, but i am just a mess...
> 
> I called the ultrasound dept at the hospital. Apparently they signed off the results at 2pm and my MW will get them within the hour. So i called the MW. She is doing home visits today and will try to swing by the birth center later tonight to let me know. i told her about my placenta (anteriors are notoriously known to cause posterior babies, which is the satan of all births IMO, DS had anterior placenta and was posterior and, well you can see my birth story in my siggy), anyways, she said "Try not to worry too much about the placenta. The techs can be weird but i have never seen one withold the sex of the baby! Thats so weird. And we will talk about the placenta and different thing we do to try and get the baby up front." ...needless to say i am thinking fat chance because i did EVERYTHING you could do for that (with isaiah) and NONE of it worked...in the end if the baby wants to face the placenta, they will...ugh...

Ah is that what they call it and why? All they said to me was he was sunny side up and the hardest type to deliver. I had no idea it was a thing or u could tell ahead of time hmmmm. But I am praying that never happens again. Not fun.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for all of the sweet comments ladies. Im excited to have two sons that will be best buds :friends: ...and I'll be the queen of the house :rofl:

i have been light headed for the last 2 hours. I texted the MW and she told me to eat protein and such. Said that its probably a lower sugar...she said i had a stressful day and because i had MS this morning, i havn't eaten too well.:nope: its terrible, i now, :( im trying to do better but today was MADNESS. DH made me some eggs and chocolate milk, and i think its doing the trick. So thankful to have his help :cloud9:




Almost Mama said:


> Hi ladies!
> gup, im so sorry your scan went so terribly :(
> 
> We had our scan today, and my little monster had his/her ankles crossed.
> one shot from under the bum didnt appear to show anything, and the tech said 60% girl, but we had another scan 2mrw, so we will have to wait just ONE MORE SLEEP to be sure
> 
> i'll attach a scan pic of the hands, and of monster of course :cloud9:
> 
> i'll come post results tomorrow!

aww :cloud9: i love the one with the little hands. Thats so cute <3


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :hugs:
> Sorry seeming so negative today, but i am just a mess...
> 
> I called the ultrasound dept at the hospital. Apparently they signed off the results at 2pm and my MW will get them within the hour. So i called the MW. She is doing home visits today and will try to swing by the birth center later tonight to let me know. i told her about my placenta (anteriors are notoriously known to cause posterior babies, which is the satan of all births IMO, DS had anterior placenta and was posterior and, well you can see my birth story in my siggy), anyways, she said "Try not to worry too much about the placenta. The techs can be weird but i have never seen one withold the sex of the baby! Thats so weird. And we will talk about the placenta and different thing we do to try and get the baby up front." ...needless to say i am thinking fat chance because i did EVERYTHING you could do for that (with isaiah) and NONE of it worked...in the end if the baby wants to face the placenta, they will...ugh...
> 
> Ah is that what they call it and why? All they said to me was he was sunny side up and the hardest type to deliver. I had no idea it was a thing or u could tell ahead of time hmmmm. But I am praying that never happens again. Not fun.Click to expand...


Well there are various reasons why a baby would be posterior (thats the official name for "sunny side up :thumbup:) But only 5% of babies are born this way...lucky us :wacko: anyways, having an anterior placenta certainly does NOT gurantee a posterior baby, but its pretty notorous to cause it. Hope we both are the lucky ones!!! Apparently they like to face the placenta and thats why they cause them so much, but ya never know we could get blessed and have a "normal" presenting baby :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah :dohh: the MW told me the guy who did the scan earlier did viability ultrasound and not the prenatal survey (i was there for the prenatal survey) :dohh: and thats why i had to go back. like wow! haha, oh well at least i got to see baby and get a better experience!


----------



## saphire76

Guppy I just saw your update yay!!! So happy you got to go back and a brother so fun!!
I couldn't think of a boys name either guess cause it was a girl. Although I could prob come up with 20 girl names to 4 boys.

Almost look at those hands so cool!!!!


----------



## tiger

ok so ive spent a little more time than id like to admit trying to post a reply to a few people on this thread and its not letting me for some reason


----------



## tiger

but that worked ? ? ? !?!?!? what the heck ?!?!!?


----------



## tiger

engineer girl - it wont let me quote what u said so... this is my reply haha 
:kiss: thankyou :flower: i love that picture. 
good luck with the house !!! 

also - 
im still waiting to hear from the 4D scan place :grr: im getting really angry tbh.
ive either emailed or called about 15 times in the last month ! :growlmad: my husband has even called and all they keep saying is that the lady in my area will call and they have passed my details on :growlmad: im getting so angry, cant they call her and be like "this is ur damn job, call the woman !" :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## tiger

yay !!! i figured it out ! it wont let me post with quotes for some reason ?!?! 
almost mama- that pic of the hands is way to cute ! good luck. cant wait for an update


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on the :blue: Guppy!! :)

I've been listening to my Hypnobabies pregnancy affirmations today and watching some unassisted births as well as a peaceful home birth that I keep going back to for reassurance and visualization of my own birth. It's helped quite a bit with releasing some of my fears.

I also tried to cut my hair (I screwed it up and then my mum screwed it up while I was over there :lol:) and realised I REALLY don't have the patience for it at the moment, so I may have to book myself into a hairdressers soon... -sigh- It looks totally stupid, otherwise I'd just deal with it :haha:

I'm trying to find a local course that DH and I can do on neonatal and infant resuscitation at the moment and not having much luck. I think phoning around the hospitals is probably the next step...

Still unsure of whether we are going the unassisted route, but I found that my birth supplies website carries the La Bassine now!! :yipee: So I can get that and all my birth supplies at once. :)


----------



## tiger

what is LA Bassine?


----------



## saphire76

Yoff to the adirondacks in the am. Not much internet but I might be able to ck some in town.
Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## nightkd

tiger said:


> what is LA Bassine?

A birth pool :)


----------



## tiggertea

So glad you had a better experience @ scan #2 Guppy! Congrats on your boy bump! :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Great news on your scan Dizzy :cloud9:



saphire76 said:


> My mom and good friend are throwing me a shower I feel a little weird because I already have a son but because it is almost 5 yrs later and a different sex they say I have to. Well ok :) I don't know if they should invite just super close friends and family or most of the people I associate with? hmmm my only feeling is I would feel bad if I was not invited to someone's shower not sure if that's just me because I love showers so much or everyone will feel that way. What do you guys think?

Yey ~ For a *PINK *Shower :happydance:




RedheadBabies said:


> Yes, bumming was good.

Ok....:blush: This soooo means something different here in the UK!!! :haha::blush::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

KellyC75 said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Yes, bumming was good.
> 
> Ok....:blush: This soooo means something different here in the UK!!! :haha::blush::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::lol::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> jesse is much better today on a brighter note :happydance: we had a great night :dance: slept all the way through and even until 745am (thats usually the sleep in i pray for !!!) and i really needed it so im super happy and feel great today

:bunny: So pleased Jesse is feeling better :bunny:



Guppy051708 said:


> IM BACK FROM MY second SCAN!!!!
> 
> it went much much better this time!!! Thank God! We were even able to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: not too many though because baby did NOT want to cooperate AT ALL :nope: She was so kind, and the same lady that did the 8 week ultrasound. I liked her and she was cracking jokes the whole time.
> 
> She wouldn't say the sex but she did point and said "those are two apples with a stick in the middle. :winkwink:" Bless her heart. She technically wasn't allowed to say boy or girl, but she danced around so we could figure it out :thumbup:
> 
> So we are on team :blue: again! I know Isaiah will just love having a little brother! Isaiah & Elliot, perfect :cloud9: ....see i knew there was a reason why we figured his name out so easily lol. This confirms my beliefs that if we listen to our babys they will send us the name they are to be called :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 271883
> View attachment 271884


*
 Congrats on team   Its lovely that Isaiah now has a little Brother ~ Perfect *

I was so sorry to hear about your 1st scan experience, but glad you got a better one the 2nd time :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Almost Mama said:


> We had our scan today, and my little monster had his/her ankles crossed.
> one shot from under the bum didnt appear to show anything, and the tech said 60% girl, but we had another scan 2mrw, so we will have to wait just ONE MORE SLEEP to be sure
> 
> i'll attach a scan pic of the hands, and of monster of course :cloud9:
> 
> i'll come post results tomorrow!

Awww ~ Cute little hand picture :cloud9:

Shall look forward to hearing from you with your update...:pink: :dance: :blue:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Guppy, so exciting for you! :) Two little boys &#8211; it&#8217;ll be wonderful! And I&#8217;m glad they got the scan sorted out for you. Kind of crazy how he didn&#8217;t know what scan he was to be giving you&#8230;? Like&#8230; seriously? Can he not read charts? :haha:

Great pictures AlmostMama! I hope he/she cooperates for you today!

Aw Tiger! I hope they call you back soon &#8211; what a bunch of crap that is!

Have a fun weekend away Saphire!

Crazy night of baseball last night &#8211; for anyone who is into baseball like I am. ;) haha. I&#8217;m leaving work early today because hubby got me a ticket to meet and get Cliff Lee&#8217;s autograph, so I&#8217;m really excited! He&#8217;s my favorite Phillie, so all day I&#8217;ve been thinking of what NOT to say to him. I know I&#8217;m going to completely fangirl and look like a crazy pregnant toolbox but well, life happens. :)

How is everyone doing? You feeling any better Kelly? (your mood = sick :()


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Crazy night of baseball last night  for anyone who is into baseball like I am. ;) haha. Im leaving work early today because hubby got me a ticket to meet and get Cliff Lees autograph, so Im really excited! Hes my favorite Phillie, so all day Ive been thinking of what NOT to say to him. I know Im going to completely fangirl and look like a crazy pregnant toolbox but well, life happens. :)
> 
> How is everyone doing? You feeling any better Kelly? (your mood = sick :()

My Mum just rang me from Florida & said she was watching baseball yesterday :winkwink:

Im feeling much better than yesterday ~ Thankyou for asking :flower: But still under the weather....At least I am able to function today though :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa83

Hey have just came across from 2nd trimester to say Hello .. 

Im due on 12th Feb & cant wait  .. Team Pink confirmed yesterday 


:dust:


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome Lisa. Will add you to the OP list now. Congrats on :pink: bump!


----------



## Lisa83

tiggertea said:


> Welcome Lisa. Will add you to the OP list now. Congrats on :pink: bump!

Thanks very much :thumbup: xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you for all of your kind words ladies :flower: It means a lot :friends:

*nightkd* - TBH, if our insurance wasn't going to cover the FSBC MW (they refused HB coverage), I would totally have gone unassisted this time...i can't afford to pay privately for a lay MW (on top of my private insurance), and i sure as hell do not want to go back to the hospital, so i would totally do an UCB if this MW at the free standing birth center was not covered! Giving birth the last time really taught me a lot about trusting my instincts and that i am created to do this and so is my baby. I look back and i think, sure i was in a hospital but the thing is, no one did anything but me! Well DH caught the baby, but that was it. Sure they did intermittent fetal monitoring, but that was all. I had to fight the system and it turns out i did EVERYTHING on my own anyways, so im totally chill with doing that should i ever need/want to. Sorry for the rant :blush:

Also, did you check the red cross website? They probably have something. I would call the local fire dept or EMS ppl too :thumbup:

*KellyC75*- so glad to hear you are feeling better!

Welcome *Lisa*! Congrats on Team :pink:! Your LO will have lots of other pink bump buddies :friends:

*tiggertea*- thanks for updating the front page! You are doing a fab job x


----------



## Guppy051708

I just realized my EDD is the 23rd of the month again! It was Aug. 23 with Isaiah and this one is Feb 23, how creepy is that! lol Well, with Isaiah that was based on LMP and wasnt based on Ov. (despite not ov.ing until CD 20 :dohh:) but this one actually is based off ovulation....otherwise i would be about a week ahead! It would have been Feb 16th, but I ov.ed on CD 22...i just through it was strange...wonder if this one will be born on the 4th as well lol...i may end up having a march baby lol


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome Lisa83 :wave: 

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Welcome Lisa :flower:

Guppy, congrats on your boy bump. I'm so sorry that you had a bad scan experience but see it worked out perfect in the end :hugs:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Welcome to our chatty bunch Lisa!! :) We're happy to have you. Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else, but I think I remember you from TTC...did you have a Simpons avatar?


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey ladies, if any of you would like to do the Brazilian Old Wives tale, then please come vote on the newer thread! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ilians-old-wives-tales-gender-prediction.html 
There was an older one floating around in the 2nd tri and everyone did respond, however, I dont think the OP to that thread is active on her account and she did not place an actual poll, so please stop in and vote, especially if you did on the older thread. But if this is your first time, drop by and vote! (This is the older thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-wives-tales-gender-prediction-test-try.html) (This is the one you vote at: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ilians-old-wives-tales-gender-prediction.html)


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy I am SO HORRIFIED at your first scan experience yesterday :( but thank goodness you were able to go back and have a sweet tech who was so nice!!! Congrats on team :blue:!!! We need a few more boys around here ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

^Thank you so much hun :friends: The second tech really made me feel better!
And yep, looks like are bumps are gonna be good buds! Finally some more boys :haha:

by the way, where did you get the "February 2012, expecting our little lovebug" icon in your siggy? I love it!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

KellyC75 said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Yes, bumming was good.
> 
> Ok....:blush: This soooo means something different here in the UK!!! :haha::blush::rofl:Click to expand...

So glad Im not the only one with a dirty mind - I thought the exact same thing :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

i found this website and it's pretty good!
lets all try and keep positive, but lets educate ourselves as well. I know there were quite a few of us worried about another back to back labor. and i think this site was fab x

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ofp.htm


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning ladies! It's about 1043 here and I've just been sitting around since I woke up - watching Gattica, lol. I think I need some breakfast though - I'm hungry!!! No big plans for today...I should clean up a bit and I'd like to do some crafts but I've been feeling Super lazy this week. 

Looking forward to Saturday though...it's the Wing Ding festival. We've never been so I'm really not sure what to expect, lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

that should be a lot of fun JohnsPrincess! Eat some yummy wings for me! YUM!...maybe i'll make that tonight for supper lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I posted in your thread about the Brazilian Old Wives Tale. Not sure if I said congrats on your :blue: or not but YAY!! They will be very close and Elliot will want to do EVERYTHING that Isaiah does!!

Welcome to Lisa.

Good luck at your scan today AlmostMama


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> that should be a lot of fun JohnsPrincess! Eat some yummy wings for me! YUM!...maybe i'll make that tonight for supper lol

LOL, well my husband will def eat lots for you...if they have any boneless! Neither of us like wings with bones in them and I can only stomach certain chicken right now, LOL!!! But I guess it's like a fair so there should be lots of yummy food and silly stuff to check out.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds delic! :yum:

thanks Tequiero!


----------



## geogem

wow guppy realy glad you got your scan again yesterday. and congrats on team Blue - your boys will be soooo close! my boys are inseperable and Blake follows Lewis around everywhere! I love having my boys its fab!!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :cloud9: i can't wait!


----------



## geogem

Well I managed to get another midwife apointment sorted yesterday and she was lovely! told her I felt a little uncomfortable with not going back until jan so she booked me in for a couple more appointments for reassurance. she also listened to lo's heartbeat and checked me over, was soo much nicer than the other lady. 

only 2 weeks tomorrow until my scan now!! cant wait to find out what team we are on!! 

my sister is on waiting game at the min as she has had her eggs implanted last week and is now in her 2ww to test!! would be soooo nice for her to be pregnant this time!! she has waited sooo long for this!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im glad you were able to get more appts hun. That will make you feel much better :hugs:

Congrats to your sister for being PUPO! how exciting!
In my family, usually 2-3 girls are preggo at the same time (never planned though), but it is tons of fun! My SIL had her baby two days ago. My little sister is due 3 weeks before me! so that will be fun!


----------



## RedheadBabies

dizzyangel said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> Yes, bumming was good.
> 
> Ok....:blush: This soooo means something different here in the UK!!! :haha::blush::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> So glad Im not the only one with a dirty mind - I thought the exact same thing :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha! I usually have a dirty mind...lol, but I'm not familiar with this one. :) In the US we bum around, or people will bum cigarettes... Hehe another one of those things we are oceans apart on. :haha: (I crack myself up!)


----------



## lilrojo

Guppy your family sounds like mine.. My sister had her baby in Aug.. im due in Feb and my sil is due the end of April..


----------



## lilrojo

Oh and to add to that.. my sis had her second dd in May, i had my first dd in July, and the same sil who is preggo now had her first dd in Sept..


----------



## Guppy051708

thats interesting!

when i was younger two of my sisters and my SIL were preggo at the same time. my sisters had their boys 1 week apart! then my SIL had hers about 3 months later. 

My son and my little sisters son are almost exactly a year apart! Her DS was born Sept.10, 2009 mine was born Sept 4th, 2010.


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello Everyone! 

Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I am sooooo excited and time is not passing fast enough! *only 24 more hours until my gender scan!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guppy051708

TheRealMe said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I am sooooo excited and time is not passing fast enough! *only 24 more hours until my gender scan!!!!!!!!!*

:wohoo: have fun!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay, this will not make sense to probably...everyone...on here but I need to get this out because I am beyond stressed right now!! I'm a reservist in the Air Force. Not by choice. When I first joined in Jan 99 I was active duty but I HATED it. After my 4 year commitment I got totally out and moved to Florida where my mom and sister were. I met my husband there, who was a active reservist and talked me into giving that a try. It was okay. But I still didn't like wearing the uniform every day and dealing with all the crap. So I became a semi-regular reservist. Instead of having to work 1 weekend per month, I can do it all at once. But I still HATE it. My unit ignore me unless they need something from me and then they YELL at me if I don't do something...even if I've tried for MONTHS to get it done with no help from them.

So that's the backstory. Way back in April I contacted my commander. I'd just had the miscarriage and just REALLY did not want to go up to D.C. (where my unit is) to live in a hotel for a month and a half by myself. I was asking him if I could perform my duty for that year here in AR. It took MONTHS of back and forth and of course at the end of May/beg of June I got pregnant again and so asked if I could Also do the coming years stuff here. He checked it all and said it was fine with him, I just needed to get my supervisors permission. I talked to him and he said he had to check. I've emailed him and gotten NO REPLY. The fiscal year ends tomorrow but the COL said that wasn't a problem...that my time doesn't go by FY. So I felt better. I really Really don't want to do it but I HAVE to.

So today I get a call from a Senior Master Sergeant. I'm a Staff Sergeant. All this means is that this person is higher rank than me. Well, if my unit had promoted me like they were supposed to YEARS ago, I'd be the same darn rank!!! So she proceeds to yell at me about not having done my stuff this year. Then she yelled that I haven't given them any paperwork about being pregnant (I ASKED if it was needed and of course, no one replied). Then she yelled about not returning my evaluation in a timely manner (I am supposed to get one EVERY YEAR. I have not gotten one in SIX YEARS. I have asked probably 20 times in those years to get them done. But NOW it's a priority??). Then she yelled that I haven't done my dental. Fine, my bad. I do need to do that it's just stupid because the one they want doesn't even clean your teeth, they just look at them so I don't like to bother with it!! (I get my teeth cleaned...but that doesn't count). THEN she yelled about how I have some military online courses that are overdue (well, no one told me they were even coming up due). Just this whole line. So she segways into "Well if you don't want to be a part of this unit you don't need to be". Excuse the hell out of me. Other than this past year, I have done EVERYTHING they've asked of me getting NOTHING in return!!!! I finally was able to sneak in that my husband is a Captain (far above her rank) and that got her to at least stop yelling at me.

I'm just SO TIRED of it. I have 8 years or so until I can retire and that's why my husband doesn't want me to just quit. And sure, a month and a half of work a year isn't bad, I know that. But it brings with it SO MUCH stress that you just wouldn't believe it. And now I'm totally confused as to if I can do my time here, if it's too late for the current year, etc etc.


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Okay, this will not make sense to probably...everyone...on here but I need to get this out because I am beyond stressed right now!! I'm a reservist in the Air Force. Not by choice. When I first joined in Jan 99 I was active duty but I HATED it. After my 4 year commitment I got totally out and moved to Florida where my mom and sister were. I met my husband there, who was a active reservist and talked me into giving that a try. It was okay. But I still didn't like wearing the uniform every day and dealing with all the crap. So I became a semi-regular reservist. Instead of having to work 1 weekend per month, I can do it all at once. But I still HATE it. My unit ignore me unless they need something from me and then they YELL at me if I don't do something...even if I've tried for MONTHS to get it done with no help from them.
> 
> So that's the backstory. Way back in April I contacted my commander. I'd just had the miscarriage and just REALLY did not want to go up to D.C. (where my unit is) to live in a hotel for a month and a half by myself. I was asking him if I could perform my duty for that year here in AR. It took MONTHS of back and forth and of course at the end of May/beg of June I got pregnant again and so asked if I could Also do the coming years stuff here. He checked it all and said it was fine with him, I just needed to get my supervisors permission. I talked to him and he said he had to check. I've emailed him and gotten NO REPLY. The fiscal year ends tomorrow but the COL said that wasn't a problem...that my time doesn't go by FY. So I felt better. I really Really don't want to do it but I HAVE to.
> 
> So today I get a call from a Senior Master Sergeant. I'm a Staff Sergeant. All this means is that this person is higher rank than me. Well, if my unit had promoted me like they were supposed to YEARS ago, I'd be the same darn rank!!! So she proceeds to yell at me about not having done my stuff this year. Then she yelled that I haven't given them any paperwork about being pregnant (I ASKED if it was needed and of course, no one replied). Then she yelled about not returning my evaluation in a timely manner (I am supposed to get one EVERY YEAR. I have not gotten one in SIX YEARS. I have asked probably 20 times in those years to get them done. But NOW it's a priority??). Then she yelled that I haven't done my dental. Fine, my bad. I do need to do that it's just stupid because the one they want doesn't even clean your teeth, they just look at them so I don't like to bother with it!! (I get my teeth cleaned...but that doesn't count). THEN she yelled about how I have some military online courses that are overdue (well, no one told me they were even coming up due). Just this whole line. So she segways into "Well if you don't want to be a part of this unit you don't need to be". Excuse the hell out of me. Other than this past year, I have done EVERYTHING they've asked of me getting NOTHING in return!!!! I finally was able to sneak in that my husband is a Captain (far above her rank) and that got her to at least stop yelling at me.
> 
> I'm just SO TIRED of it. I have 8 years or so until I can retire and that's why my husband doesn't want me to just quit. And sure, a month and a half of work a year isn't bad, I know that. But it brings with it SO MUCH stress that you just wouldn't believe it. And now I'm totally confused as to if I can do my time here, if it's too late for the current year, etc etc.

oh no :( im sorry :hugs: im not sure i have the advice your are looking for but i just wanted to say i hope things turn around and they start listening to you! Just know, in your heart, that you have done everything you could do. It's not your fault people direguarded you and your messages! I really hope this gets straightened out and becomes less stress. Im so sorry you are dealing with this :hugs:

P.S. thank you for your incredible service to our country. :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

Sending you :hugs: JP.


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> thats interesting!
> 
> when i was younger two of my sisters and my SIL were preggo at the same time. my sisters had their boys 1 week apart! then my SIL had hers about 3 months later.
> 
> My son and my little sisters son are almost exactly a year apart! Her DS was born Sept.10, 2009 mine was born Sept 4th, 2010.


My mum and aunt were both preg at the same time, my sister and cousin are 2 days apart. Mmy other sister and other cousin are about 3 months apart.

My SIL is preg and due a :pink: bump in November, and OH's best mate (who is like a brother to him) is due to become a dad in March. My uncle's GF is pregnant, just found out a week ago that she's having a girl so I'm assuming she's due some time in feb (I don't speak to my uncle anymore since he threatened me n my OH when I was preg with Liam)
My dad's GF's daughter is also preg and I think she's due in feb/march. 

So there's lots and lots of pregnancy dust in the air.




I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large. 
I HATE FLEAS!!!


*Guppy* was it you who is a childbirth educator? My midwives with Liam were USELESS. They told me back to back and to sit up and not slouch to try and get him to turn, but they told me nothing about WHY I should want him to turn or anything more about getting him to turn,
My midwife now doesn't seem to have time to sit and answer my questions (or doesn't see the point discussing something in depth that may be irrelavent)
So I'd really appreciate soem advise on how to get bump into the ideal position, when to start doing things...would it make a difference if I started trying to enourage her the right way now or is it pointless trying anything until she has less space to move?
ANY advice would be appreciated:flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this will not make sense to probably...everyone...on here but I need to get this out because I am beyond stressed right now!! I'm a reservist in the Air Force. Not by choice. When I first joined in Jan 99 I was active duty but I HATED it. After my 4 year commitment I got totally out and moved to Florida where my mom and sister were. I met my husband there, who was a active reservist and talked me into giving that a try. It was okay. But I still didn't like wearing the uniform every day and dealing with all the crap. So I became a semi-regular reservist. Instead of having to work 1 weekend per month, I can do it all at once. But I still HATE it. My unit ignore me unless they need something from me and then they YELL at me if I don't do something...even if I've tried for MONTHS to get it done with no help from them.
> 
> So that's the backstory. Way back in April I contacted my commander. I'd just had the miscarriage and just REALLY did not want to go up to D.C. (where my unit is) to live in a hotel for a month and a half by myself. I was asking him if I could perform my duty for that year here in AR. It took MONTHS of back and forth and of course at the end of May/beg of June I got pregnant again and so asked if I could Also do the coming years stuff here. He checked it all and said it was fine with him, I just needed to get my supervisors permission. I talked to him and he said he had to check. I've emailed him and gotten NO REPLY. The fiscal year ends tomorrow but the COL said that wasn't a problem...that my time doesn't go by FY. So I felt better. I really Really don't want to do it but I HAVE to.
> 
> So today I get a call from a Senior Master Sergeant. I'm a Staff Sergeant. All this means is that this person is higher rank than me. Well, if my unit had promoted me like they were supposed to YEARS ago, I'd be the same darn rank!!! So she proceeds to yell at me about not having done my stuff this year. Then she yelled that I haven't given them any paperwork about being pregnant (I ASKED if it was needed and of course, no one replied). Then she yelled about not returning my evaluation in a timely manner (I am supposed to get one EVERY YEAR. I have not gotten one in SIX YEARS. I have asked probably 20 times in those years to get them done. But NOW it's a priority??). Then she yelled that I haven't done my dental. Fine, my bad. I do need to do that it's just stupid because the one they want doesn't even clean your teeth, they just look at them so I don't like to bother with it!! (I get my teeth cleaned...but that doesn't count). THEN she yelled about how I have some military online courses that are overdue (well, no one told me they were even coming up due). Just this whole line. So she segways into "Well if you don't want to be a part of this unit you don't need to be". Excuse the hell out of me. Other than this past year, I have done EVERYTHING they've asked of me getting NOTHING in return!!!! I finally was able to sneak in that my husband is a Captain (far above her rank) and that got her to at least stop yelling at me.
> 
> I'm just SO TIRED of it. I have 8 years or so until I can retire and that's why my husband doesn't want me to just quit. And sure, a month and a half of work a year isn't bad, I know that. But it brings with it SO MUCH stress that you just wouldn't believe it. And now I'm totally confused as to if I can do my time here, if it's too late for the current year, etc etc.
> 
> oh no :( im sorry :hugs: im not sure i have the advice your are looking for but i just wanted to say i hope things turn around and they start listening to you! Just know, in your heart, that you have done everything you could do. It's not your fault people direguarded you and your messages! I really hope this gets straightened out and becomes less stress. Im so sorry you are dealing with this :hugs:
> 
> P.S. thank you for your incredible service to our country. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, hon! It's just so stressful and I really wish I could just stop doing it altogether. :-( I'm just tired of being treated like crap because someone sees my rank and thinks I'm an idiot. I am 2 classes away from getting my Masters Degree!!! *sigh* I have a LOT of anxiety with this stuff.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Sending you :hugs: JP.

Thank you!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> thats interesting!
> 
> when i was younger two of my sisters and my SIL were preggo at the same time. my sisters had their boys 1 week apart! then my SIL had hers about 3 months later.
> 
> My son and my little sisters son are almost exactly a year apart! Her DS was born Sept.10, 2009 mine was born Sept 4th, 2010.
> 
> 
> My mum and aunt were both preg at the same time, my sister and cousin are 2 days apart. Mmy other sister and other cousin are about 3 months apart.
> 
> My SIL is preg and due a :pink: bump in November, and OH's best mate (who is like a brother to him) is due to become a dad in March. My uncle's GF is pregnant, just found out a week ago that she's having a girl so I'm assuming she's due some time in feb (I don't speak to my uncle anymore since he threatened me n my OH when I was preg with Liam)
> My dad's GF's daughter is also preg and I think she's due in feb/march.
> 
> So there's lots and lots of pregnancy dust in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large.
> I HATE FLEAS!!!
> 
> 
> *Guppy* was it you who is a childbirth educator? My midwives with Liam were USELESS. They told me back to back and to sit up and not slouch to try and get him to turn, but they told me nothing about WHY I should want him to turn or anything more about getting him to turn,
> My midwife now doesn't seem to have time to sit and answer my questions (or doesn't see the point discussing something in depth that may be irrelavent)
> So I'd really appreciate soem advise on how to get bump into the ideal position, when to start doing things...would it make a difference if I started trying to enourage her the right way now or is it pointless trying anything until she has less space to move?
> ANY advice would be appreciated:flower:Click to expand...

Fleas are the WORST!!!! They have a huge flea and tick problem here during certain seasons. Luckily we have only have ONE tick issue but we did get invaded by fleas a while back. They're so gross and make you feel dirty...but they get them from outside!!! Thankfully, since we bombed we haven't gotten them again!


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> *Guppy* was it you who is a childbirth educator? My midwives with Liam were USELESS. They told me back to back and to sit up and not slouch to try and get him to turn, but they told me nothing about WHY I should want him to turn or anything more about getting him to turn,
> My midwife now doesn't seem to have time to sit and answer my questions (or doesn't see the point discussing something in depth that may be irrelavent)
> So I'd really appreciate soem advise on how to get bump into the ideal position, when to start doing things...would it make a difference if I started trying to enourage her the right way now or is it pointless trying anything until she has less space to move?
> ANY advice would be appreciated:flower:


Yep, im a childbirth educator and a birth doula :flower:
First off, im sorry your MW did that to you and kept you in the dark about it (similar thing happened to me, they did an ultrasound during labor but never said one word about why, and now i know why, but they never ever told me a posterior baby...did push the drugs though :dohh:) Anyways, this is the time to start preparing! Actually, the earlier you do it the better. Because waiting until the end to do OFP (optimal fetal positioning) can be a bit harder, and next to impossible if the baby engages (thats whole other ball park). So actually doing things now is MUCH better than waiting until your 35+weeks. 

Advice to avoid? Do LOTS of hand and knees! Do cat-cow position, do pelvic tilts standing, do pelvic rocks on all fours (like on your bed or something). Do NOT slouch backwards in a chair! Either sit up straight or lean forward, but leaning back/slouching will only reinforce a posterior baby! Do NOT prop your feet up (sorry, but thats bad for OFP). Do not sleep on your back, bc that would reinforce same. If you can, use lots of pillows and try sleeping on your tummy, that will help. If you can't def. sleep on your side. Sleeping on your back isn't bad like everyone is lead to believe, but it is if you are preventing a funky positioned baby! I may sound crazy, but crawl around on your floor for a half hour while you watch tv. Get a birth ball and drap your arms over it while your legs on the floor (similar to hands and knees, but your chest is over the ball). I do not advice sitting on the birth ball because, although it is wonderful for babies that are facing the "correct" way and it is great for birth no matter what, this will encourage the baby to engage. YOU DO NOT WANT THE BABY TO ENGAGE BEFORE YOU KNOW what position its in!!! Now, if you can feel/know the baby is in the face down position, then bounce away and get that baby engaged lol. Do lots of prenatal yoga, but again be careful with the squats. You should practice squatting for the birth, but again this can cause the baby to engage, and thats not what you want if s/he is still back to back :nope:
If you can, do prenatal swimming. Try doing swimming so your on your stomach and not your back. It's not that being on your back is bad, persay, its just this could reinforece the baby in the back to back position and you dont want that. Instead do lot of breast stroke. Its great because the legs will help your pelvis and get you ready for birth but the position will help get the baby facing the correct direction. See a chiropractor frequently too. This will help line your spine and hips up to help :thumbup:

During labor there is a great deal of things you can do like walking up and down steps, doing hands and knees, rocking side to side, etc. 

PLEASE read this article. I thought it was fab and it explains everything a little bit better, But YES please start doing these things asap for the best results! i did ALL the OFP int the WORLD and it didn't work, and im pretty sure its because i waited until i was 34 weeks to do all of it and because i sat on my birth ball (which engaged the baby :dohh:) Hope this helps, sorry for the rant :hugs:

https://www.valleyhealth.com/ChildBirth.aspx?id=2222


----------



## Guppy051708

double post x


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower: 
jesse is a little sick again :nope: temp shot right up and we didnt have a great night :( ughhh i hate this and now im starting to feel ill. great. :dohh:

when i was pregnant with jesse, 2 out of 3 of my SIL were pregnant with me :haha: we had DH's oldest brothers wife who was due in Feb but had her LO march 8th which was my due date with jesse lol ! and his youngest brothers fiancee who was due 2months after me in May .


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope jesse gets feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, I hope that it gets better. I have many friends who have done time in one military branch or another, and I have never heard of anyone having this much problems!! Although, Grant (Ds1)'s bio was supposed to be joining the Air force but said his recruiter was taking too long and that the were not getting him all of his paperwork. :hugs: and hopefully it will be easily situated!!

Amanda, I hope that the flea problem stops for you soon!! I hate fleas...... with a passion, that is one big reason why I do not have any pets (even though I love them).

Tiger, I hope you and Jesse get to feeling better ASAP!! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JP, I hope that it gets better. I have many friends who have done time in one military branch or another, and I have never heard of anyone having this much problems!! Although, Grant (Ds1)'s bio was supposed to be joining the Air force but said his recruiter was taking too long and that the were not getting him all of his paperwork. :hugs: and hopefully it will be easily situated!!
> 
> Amanda, I hope that the flea problem stops for you soon!! I hate fleas...... with a passion, that is one big reason why I do not have any pets (even though I love them).
> 
> Tiger, I hope you and Jesse get to feeling better ASAP!! :hugs:

Lol, I don't think most people do have this many issues!!! I'm an IMA Reservist which basically just means that instead of having to go every month, I can do it once a year or whatever. I think the problem with this is that I'm out of sight so they forget about me even if I'm calling and emailing. I've been trying since APRIL to do this years stuff so it's not like I've been slacking and I just realized that since it took them so darn long to figure this all out, I now have 2.5-3 MONTHS of work to do. That'll take me into JANUARY with holidays. I can't do that.


----------



## amandad192

:( The flea bombs failed. Our carpets are like 1.5cm thick so the fleas are loving it.

Not putting up with this, I'm destroying their home. OH is currently ripping the carpets up and we're going to laminate ASAP. Cats have been completely banned from the bedrooms for a few weeks and will NOT be allowed back in there EVER. It seems that the fleas have become a problem since we banned the cats from upstairs. I'll take a picture of my legs later to show you how bad I've been bitten.


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> Okay, this will not make sense to probably...everyone...on here but I need to get this out because I am beyond stressed right now!! I'm a reservist in the Air Force. Not by choice. When I first joined in Jan 99 I was active duty but I HATED it. After my 4 year commitment I got totally out and moved to Florida where my mom and sister were. I met my husband there, who was a active reservist and talked me into giving that a try. It was okay. But I still didn't like wearing the uniform every day and dealing with all the crap. So I became a semi-regular reservist. Instead of having to work 1 weekend per month, I can do it all at once. But I still HATE it. My unit ignore me unless they need something from me and then they YELL at me if I don't do something...even if I've tried for MONTHS to get it done with no help from them.
> 
> So that's the backstory. Way back in April I contacted my commander. I'd just had the miscarriage and just REALLY did not want to go up to D.C. (where my unit is) to live in a hotel for a month and a half by myself. I was asking him if I could perform my duty for that year here in AR. It took MONTHS of back and forth and of course at the end of May/beg of June I got pregnant again and so asked if I could Also do the coming years stuff here. He checked it all and said it was fine with him, I just needed to get my supervisors permission. I talked to him and he said he had to check. I've emailed him and gotten NO REPLY. The fiscal year ends tomorrow but the COL said that wasn't a problem...that my time doesn't go by FY. So I felt better. I really Really don't want to do it but I HAVE to.
> 
> So today I get a call from a Senior Master Sergeant. I'm a Staff Sergeant. All this means is that this person is higher rank than me. Well, if my unit had promoted me like they were supposed to YEARS ago, I'd be the same darn rank!!! So she proceeds to yell at me about not having done my stuff this year. Then she yelled that I haven't given them any paperwork about being pregnant (I ASKED if it was needed and of course, no one replied). Then she yelled about not returning my evaluation in a timely manner (I am supposed to get one EVERY YEAR. I have not gotten one in SIX YEARS. I have asked probably 20 times in those years to get them done. But NOW it's a priority??). Then she yelled that I haven't done my dental. Fine, my bad. I do need to do that it's just stupid because the one they want doesn't even clean your teeth, they just look at them so I don't like to bother with it!! (I get my teeth cleaned...but that doesn't count). THEN she yelled about how I have some military online courses that are overdue (well, no one told me they were even coming up due). Just this whole line. So she segways into "Well if you don't want to be a part of this unit you don't need to be". Excuse the hell out of me. Other than this past year, I have done EVERYTHING they've asked of me getting NOTHING in return!!!! I finally was able to sneak in that my husband is a Captain (far above her rank) and that got her to at least stop yelling at me.
> 
> I'm just SO TIRED of it. I have 8 years or so until I can retire and that's why my husband doesn't want me to just quit. And sure, a month and a half of work a year isn't bad, I know that. But it brings with it SO MUCH stress that you just wouldn't believe it. And now I'm totally confused as to if I can do my time here, if it's too late for the current year, etc etc.

JP- thank you for your service to our country. I'm really sorry that this year has not been easy and it sounds like you did everything you could to communicate to your officers well in advance! :( thinking of you, I hope it gets better :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Amandad- oooh I'm sorry about the fleas! :( ugh, that really sucks :( hope it gets resolved soon!

Guppy- great tips!!!! Are you starting those now?? I have an anterior placenta so I think I'm higher probability of sunny side up baby... I'm going to use your tips!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

JP, Im sorry to hear that theyre giving you such crap and for no justifiable reason! :hugs: What a pain!

Tiger, sorry that Jesse is ill again, and that youre feeling it now. :( That stinks! I hope you both have a fast, and full, recovery asap!

TheRealMe  yay for your scan, cant wait to hear your results! :)

Amanda  ugh, hope you are able to fix the flea issue soon! they are such nasty little buggers; what a pain!

Warning, rant ahead  feel free to ignore this but I need to vent and Im sure once I unload, Ill just feel better. Haha. 

I am really reaching my breaking point in so many directions right now, ladies, I dont even know what to think. :/ Firstly, my MIL  now I love her, and I know Ive been very blessed with great in-laws whod do anything for their kids. Plus I know I could be a lot worse off with her as Ive heard some horrible stories on here and elsewhere, so I hate even venting about her. But ever since I got pregnant, shes been just 10x more overbearing than before, and Im struggling to lose patience. Its always little things  like she got snotty at me because friends and coworkers got me gifts when I told them what were having  you know how it is, people cant resist buying cute clothes! I did it for my nephew and still do. She was like, Well you can tell them that Aria has two sets of grandparents and doesnt need people buying stuff for her. Um no, excuse me? First of all, thats horribly rude to say to someone and also, who am I to turn down anything  hand-me-downs, gifts, whatever? Im not trying to sound selfish here, as I expected none of these gifts and expect none from anyone, but people do what makes them happy! I work with a lot of women who are my MILs age or older, so babies excite them immensely and my closest girlfriends are PUMPED for me. Im not going to be a jerk if they want to buy Aria an outfit, no matter how impractical or practical it is, or matter who is in her life. 

Then she decided to take all the clothes home to wash and I didnt want that as they were tagged and couldnt be used until next summer anyway  so no point to wash them now. Plus she doesnt use sensitive skin detergent so Id need to wash them again anyway, AND the lady at consignment told me never de-tag things until theyre worn, because otherwise if Aria never fits into them, the consignment value is higher. So when I left with my parents, she TOOK THEM ANYWAY and theyre all neatly washed and folded at her house now. Im like  but if I say anything, I look like an ungrateful jerk. I try not to vent to hub because he knows shes overbearing and he stands up to her often, and I hate putting him in that position over such minor things but its driving me nuts.

She always has comments to make, always tells me Im buying too much and accepting too much free stuff, that HER baby never needed all this, etc. etc. and I am struggling with not telling her where to shove it. 

I could go on, but I already whined enough about that. :dohh: I feel awful being upset, but I am. Hormonal I guess? :shrugs:

Also, my friend. Mostly just one of my friends is giving me crap because she misses me and wants to see me. She doesnt have a vehicle and the past two or three times Ive been up to visit, shes bailed because she was with her BF and whatever. Thats fine. But she keeps saying she misses me and needs me to come visit soon  however its not convenient because on weekdays Im working (which she doesnt work, so she doesnt get) and weekends when Im off, shes with her BF and doesnt want to be bothered. 

But I try to explain this and she doesnt get it. I do have PTO, sure, but I dont really want to use it for driving a couple of hours each direction just to hang out for the day. Gas is expensive, thats a pain drive for me and since she doesnt drive, she doesnt quite get that I guess? Im just unsure what exactly she thinks this is  because she then gripes because I dont text back fast enough (Im at WORK, hi) and this and that. 

To make matters worse, work is killing me and I cant imagine how Ill be sitting here in February, waiting to pop and working like I am now. 

Basically, Im whiny and you can all ignore me. ;) I just had to get it off my chest and amazingly, I feel better!


----------



## dizzyangel

JP - your work sounds bloody useless! hope you can get things sorted asap!

Amandad - hope you get rid of fleas, the pesky little things!

swan - think you cant partly blame the hormones for having less patience. I have noticed Im getting a bit mood more easily and little things are starting to piss me off a bit!
I guess its nice to have a MIL that is nice and cares but I bet one thats a bit OTT can be a pain too!! Unfortunately I wont have a 'MIL', apart from never wanting to get married, OH's mum passed away a few years ago before we ever knew each other so peanut is down to just one grandma already.
Your friend sounds a little selfish, expecting you to go to visit her all the time is a bit of a piss-take! Could you not tell her that you visited her the last few times you have met so can she come to you this time?

Quick update from me - Just had a client come into the office and informed us that it stinks of gas in here! Great, nothing like making me panic! Then Ive been told that one of the women I work with could smell gas yesterday AND this morning!! The boss doesnt seem to think its a problem as 'we dont use gas in our office'. Maybe not, be we are inbetween a flat and a kebab shop that does!!!!!!!!
Have been feeling pretty tired the past few days so now Im worried that Im slowly being poisoned rather than me just getting tired from pregnancy!!! :dohh:


----------



## amandad192

Ahhhhh We've got rid of the carpets. The carpet in Liam room was in a right state underneath. There was an old carpet being used as underlay and the bottom of it was falling apart. (was already here when we moved in)

So in the middle of cleaning it all up...my 3 day old hoover decides to break. 
Well at least I still have the receipt. I'm waiting for my dad to bring his hoover over so I can finish off...but he's on a long trip to pick up my sisters up from their mums so I have about half hour-hour to relax and play with Liam...then it's back to busy busy busy. MY FEET HURT!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, I can understand being upset for some of that. Babies need a lot of things, so if friends want to give you things it is not really something to try to stop. That means that you can have some outfits that you put up for Aria to wear to nicer things (weddings, parties, etc.), as babies have a tendency to make clothes stained so fast!! Just try to not let it get to you (I know, easier said than done). My MIL is 1500 miles away, so even though I don't have her here to be overbearing I still here "But my mama said to do it this way".... which sometimes makes me want to strangle DH, and I say "the DR said to do it this way!!"


Amanda, relax a little while you are waiting for your dad to get there, don't overwork yourself!! 

Dizzy, I hope that they check out the smell of gas!


----------



## tiggertea

Tell your MIL the grandparents can buy the bigger things, like a crib or pram. That'll shut her up. :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> JP, Im sorry to hear that theyre giving you such crap and for no justifiable reason! :hugs: What a pain!
> 
> Tiger, sorry that Jesse is ill again, and that youre feeling it now. :( That stinks! I hope you both have a fast, and full, recovery asap!
> 
> TheRealMe  yay for your scan, cant wait to hear your results! :)
> 
> Amanda  ugh, hope you are able to fix the flea issue soon! they are such nasty little buggers; what a pain!
> 
> Warning, rant ahead  feel free to ignore this but I need to vent and Im sure once I unload, Ill just feel better. Haha.
> 
> I am really reaching my breaking point in so many directions right now, ladies, I dont even know what to think. :/ Firstly, my MIL  now I love her, and I know Ive been very blessed with great in-laws whod do anything for their kids. Plus I know I could be a lot worse off with her as Ive heard some horrible stories on here and elsewhere, so I hate even venting about her. But ever since I got pregnant, shes been just 10x more overbearing than before, and Im struggling to lose patience. Its always little things  like she got snotty at me because friends and coworkers got me gifts when I told them what were having  you know how it is, people cant resist buying cute clothes! I did it for my nephew and still do. She was like, Well you can tell them that Aria has two sets of grandparents and doesnt need people buying stuff for her. Um no, excuse me? First of all, thats horribly rude to say to someone and also, who am I to turn down anything  hand-me-downs, gifts, whatever? Im not trying to sound selfish here, as I expected none of these gifts and expect none from anyone, but people do what makes them happy! I work with a lot of women who are my MILs age or older, so babies excite them immensely and my closest girlfriends are PUMPED for me. Im not going to be a jerk if they want to buy Aria an outfit, no matter how impractical or practical it is, or matter who is in her life.
> 
> Then she decided to take all the clothes home to wash and I didnt want that as they were tagged and couldnt be used until next summer anyway  so no point to wash them now. Plus she doesnt use sensitive skin detergent so Id need to wash them again anyway, AND the lady at consignment told me never de-tag things until theyre worn, because otherwise if Aria never fits into them, the consignment value is higher. So when I left with my parents, she TOOK THEM ANYWAY and theyre all neatly washed and folded at her house now. Im like  but if I say anything, I look like an ungrateful jerk. I try not to vent to hub because he knows shes overbearing and he stands up to her often, and I hate putting him in that position over such minor things but its driving me nuts.
> 
> She always has comments to make, always tells me Im buying too much and accepting too much free stuff, that HER baby never needed all this, etc. etc. and I am struggling with not telling her where to shove it.
> 
> I could go on, but I already whined enough about that. :dohh: I feel awful being upset, but I am. Hormonal I guess? :shrugs:
> 
> Also, my friend. Mostly just one of my friends is giving me crap because she misses me and wants to see me. She doesnt have a vehicle and the past two or three times Ive been up to visit, shes bailed because she was with her BF and whatever. Thats fine. But she keeps saying she misses me and needs me to come visit soon  however its not convenient because on weekdays Im working (which she doesnt work, so she doesnt get) and weekends when Im off, shes with her BF and doesnt want to be bothered.
> 
> But I try to explain this and she doesnt get it. I do have PTO, sure, but I dont really want to use it for driving a couple of hours each direction just to hang out for the day. Gas is expensive, thats a pain drive for me and since she doesnt drive, she doesnt quite get that I guess? Im just unsure what exactly she thinks this is  because she then gripes because I dont text back fast enough (Im at WORK, hi) and this and that.
> 
> To make matters worse, work is killing me and I cant imagine how Ill be sitting here in February, waiting to pop and working like I am now.
> 
> Basically, Im whiny and you can all ignore me. ;) I just had to get it off my chest and amazingly, I feel better!

Thank you!!

As for you mother in law - :dohh: . First off...shouldn't she be HAPPY that so many people are looking forward to the birth of your child...so much so that they willingly went out and bought gifts??  What's it matter if she has 2 sets of grandparents or 4 or whatever? More love is a GOOD thing. I'd try to ignore the comments she makes. She has her way of thinking and more than likely, you won't change it. Just say "Thanks for the advice" and then do it your way anyways. But, the clothes thing would totally bug me. She took them from YOUR HOUSE and brought them to hers to clean? And took all the tags and stuff off? Yeah, that would actually piss me off. My baby - my stuff. I'm not sure if you really say anything about that, but I'd go get them and maybe just tell her that in the future you'd appreciate her not taking anything without asking. Maybe 2 people gave you the same thing and you were going to return one, who knows. But that's not right!!

And your friend...ugh. She's just going to have to deal. You work and are pregnant. Maybe she can get her bf to drive her out. I'm sure that's not ideal but it would be better than you making the trip and having her hang out with him anyways!!! 

*hugs*


----------



## JohnsPrincess

dizzyangel said:


> JP - your work sounds bloody useless! hope you can get things sorted asap!
> 
> Amandad - hope you get rid of fleas, the pesky little things!
> 
> swan - think you cant partly blame the hormones for having less patience. I have noticed Im getting a bit mood more easily and little things are starting to piss me off a bit!
> I guess its nice to have a MIL that is nice and cares but I bet one thats a bit OTT can be a pain too!! Unfortunately I wont have a 'MIL', apart from never wanting to get married, OH's mum passed away a few years ago before we ever knew each other so peanut is down to just one grandma already.
> Your friend sounds a little selfish, expecting you to go to visit her all the time is a bit of a piss-take! Could you not tell her that you visited her the last few times you have met so can she come to you this time?
> 
> Quick update from me - Just had a client come into the office and informed us that it stinks of gas in here! Great, nothing like making me panic! Then Ive been told that one of the women I work with could smell gas yesterday AND this morning!! The boss doesnt seem to think its a problem as 'we dont use gas in our office'. Maybe not, be we are inbetween a flat and a kebab shop that does!!!!!!!!
> Have been feeling pretty tired the past few days so now Im worried that Im slowly being poisoned rather than me just getting tired from pregnancy!!! :dohh:

Oh that's not good!!! You should def get it checked out!!! If it builds up enough and is actually gas...there could be an explosion, not to mention the gas itself could be dangerous!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I just... try to be patient, I really do. And as I said, I'm blessed to have her and her husband in my life, and am glad Aria will have grandparents (I've only had one grandparent my entire life) who are proactive participants in her life. But goodness gracious, it's called gratitude! :haha: I'm thinking she'll see, in time, that things will get used, and her things will be appreciated just as much as things from others. I mean, she already gave me a huge bag of hubby's baby blankets, and I willingly accepted every last one and said I'd use them. Just need to figure out where on earth to store them all :haha: But thanks for letting me rant. I feel much better now. :)

My friend... is just selfish. I've decided I'm just letting it go at, "Well hopefully I'll see you at my shower!" since that's in just over a month anyway. Er, well closer to 2 months but whatever. She can wait. I'm too tired to adjust myself otherwise. 

((now I'm being selfishhhh and I don't care LOL))

--

Hope they figure out what's going on Dizzy, that's scary!! Take care of yourself! 

Ugh, Amanda. :hugs: You poor thing! Kick up the feet and have a nice glass of water... you deserve a break after this nonsense!


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large.
> I HATE FLEAS!!!


Fear not.....I have the solution :thumbup: Frontline, I have done a quick google & found it for less than £10 for 3 pipettes (cats have to be over 8 weeks old)

https://www.petdining.co.uk/frontline-spot-on-cat-3-pipettes-8142.html

Please do use this, it really really works, lasts for ages too & ive had 4 cats & 2 dogs over the years...Ive also told my Mum & Sister about it & they wont use any others now :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: To everyone that needs them :hug:


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: JP - that just blows.. I've never been in the reserves, but living in pretty much a military town I hear so many crappy stories about it that it blows my mind that anyone ever enrolls! I hope it gets better for you!

sorry to hear about the fleas amanda.. that sounds like no fun!

swan.. sounds like you need a :hugs: too. Ranting always make me feel better. I've been pretty lucky so far seeing as the in-laws are in NY and very far away. I'm sure my ranting will come after the babies do as apparently the in-laws are planning on coming out for 2 mos after they are born. I can foresee things getting really ugly. They actually asked if they could bring their 2 cats with them when they came out. I was floored.. and said not a chance in [email protected]&# (ok well I thought that - I honestly just said no). I have 2 cats who are going to be traumatized enough when I bring 2 little ones home, I don't need to bring 2 cats into the house (who have claws when mine don't). Plus, really - 4 cats underfoot with newborn twins.. yeah.. no....


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ladies, I have the Best husband!! He usually stays out of my work business - letting me handle things on my own. But there are sometimes when no amount of me handling things will work and so he'll step in. I'm a SSgt which is about mid-enlisted. He's a CPT which is an officer so he has a lot more pull than I do!! He RARELY uses this but sometimes, he has to. He wrote the chick who first yelled at me over the phone and then sent me a nasty email (and cc'd everyone) a LONG email and CCd my COL! It's a great email, lol. I have no clue if she'll bother replying...seeing as she hasn't bothered replying to the emails I sent her about a couple of the things she asked for, but just the fact that he totally stepped up had my back really makes me feel better. Love that man!!


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large.
> I HATE FLEAS!!!
> 
> 
> Fear not.....I have the solution :thumbup: Frontline, I have done a quick google & found it for less than £10 for 3 pipettes (cats have to be over 8 weeks old)
> 
> https://www.petdining.co.uk/frontline-spot-on-cat-3-pipettes-8142.html
> 
> Please do use this, it really really works, lasts for ages too & ive had 4 cats & 2 dogs over the years...Ive also told my Mum & Sister about it & they wont use any others now :thumbup:Click to expand...

^ ---- very true. I am a nurse at a vet hospital and i can tell you that none of the flea bomb, baths, shampoos and so on work... flea live though all of it and your not going to get rid of the whole cycle that way. You need to go to the vet and get medication (like Frontline, although we do not carry that in Canada). Fleas need a host and they will want to jump on your cats so your cats will be the best treatment for all the fleas in the rest of the house. You will have to treat for 3 months to get rid of the WHOLE flea cycle or they will just keep coming back.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Tobaira said:


> Been doing a lot of reading.. Secrets of Childhood by Maria Montessori (ok I confess I got 90% of the way through, it's a bit dry) and now I'm working on The baby whisperer and next on the list is one of the babywise books. Want to make sure I have lots of tools at my disposal since there's two and they are my first =) Has anyone else read any of these books or have any thoughts?

The author of Babywise has been kicked out of three very good Christian churches for arrogance and lying about his credentials. There's a lot more info here. Plus many pediatricians disagree with his advice on parent-directed feeding. I've had friends who followed Babywise very, very loosely and did well, but they all had friends who followed it strictly and their children had growth issues. However there may be some ladies on here who've used it and had great results, and I _am_ just going off of stuff I've read, but I know that Babywise is huge among young Christian parents in the US and so I've heard tons about it and am really cautious about it. Most of my friends who've read it say that there's some good stuff in there but they don't follow it closely.


----------



## EngineerGirl

JP, thanks for your service and so sorry about the rough situation. As an Air Force brat (both parents!), I know it can be tough in the military, but those retirement benefits do count for a lot! So glad your DH went to bat for you.

Amanda, so sorry to hear about those awful fleas!

swanxxsong, sorry your MIL and friend are frustrating you. Hopefully your OH can help you as you work on boundaries.

Our house APPRAISED today, which removes the last big hurdle to buying it. We close on Oct. 21, 9 days after our anatomy scan. So many big things going on!


----------



## Tobaira

EngineerGirl said:


> The author of Babywise has been kicked out of three very good Christian churches for arrogance and lying about his credentials. There's a lot more info here. Plus many pediatricians disagree with his advice on parent-directed feeding. I've had friends who followed Babywise very, very loosely and did well, but they all had friends who followed it strictly and their children had growth issues. However there may be some ladies on here who've used it and had great results, and I _am_ just going off of stuff I've read, but I know that Babywise is huge among young Christian parents in the US and so I've heard tons about it and am really cautious about it. Most of my friends who've read it say that there's some good stuff in there but they don't follow it closely.

That's good to know, I'm actually on a waiting list for the book from the library so I haven't read it yet. Honestly I didn't realize that it had as much of a religious base as it apparently does. I probably would have put the book down after 5 mins just due to that - now I will just save myself the trouble of not even looking at it. I'll stick with mishmashing information from the other bazillion books I've read together to come up with something that works. Thanks for the advice! =)


----------



## tiggertea

I didn't read ANY books on parenting etc when I was expecting Abbie. My plan was to "just wing it" :haha: so I'm no help with recommendations.


----------



## becstar

I didn't read any either... until she came! Nothing worked but I found The No Cry Sleep Solution worked best out of them all and sat best with me.


----------



## Junebugs

tiggertea said:


> I didn't read ANY books on parenting etc when I was expecting Abbie. My plan was to "just wing it" :haha: so I'm no help with recommendations.

I was planing on starting to read soon..... but then i started thinking how did people do it before all these books were around?... does intuition start to kick in?.... did you find that you felt overwhelmed when your little one was born or did it just seem natural?


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> I didn't read any either... until she came! Nothing worked but I found The No Cry Sleep Solution worked best out of them all and sat best with me.

what is the no cry sleep solution?


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladiesss
Yesterday was hectic with the scan and then calling everyone of course!

baby was super shy again! a 15 min scan ended up taking a full hour LOL...
but we did get to find out gender!!!!!!!:cloud9:

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


IT'S A GIRL!

She kept crossing her legs, and ankles, and when she'd uncross them, she'd put her little hands over her "stuff" LOL, she's very modest already. 
She kept cuddling aginst the inside of my womb, the u/s tech said "she certaily loves her mama already, every time i nudge her off, she snuggles right back in", which MELTED me. 

After the playing shy bit passed, she was quite the little tart, pulling on her cord, hiding her face, rubbing her eyes, playing w/ her ears, and sucking her fingers. she also seemed to enjoy putting her legs above her head, hahahaha. 

I already miss seeing her! I WANT A SCAN MACHINE! lol

we are SO over the moon!!!!

The wifey REALLY wanted a boy, so she was surprised at how very happy she was, lol. I've wanted a daughter my entire life. My mum passed away last year and my dad passed when i was 12, and we got my :bfp: RIGHT between the 1 year anniversary of her passing (june 11) and fathers day (june 15), so im sure they sent her to me to answer all of my childhood dreams of having a little girl of my very own. 
When the tech said "you're having a girllll", I gasped so loudly and I thought my face would rip from the size of my smile. My heart raced for so long, and I haven't shut up about her since!

We've already begun to shop!!!!



I'm SO proud to introduce you wonderful ladies to my little Scarlet!!!!

:cloud9:I Love You Beautiful:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scarlet 19 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tiggertea

Junebugs said:


> I was planing on starting to read soon..... but then i started thinking how did people do it before all these books were around?... does intuition start to kick in?.... did you find that you felt overwhelmed when your little one was born or did it just seem natural?

It is such a cliche I know, but you really do just get to know your own baby. Had a few "argh?! What's she crying about?!" moments in the first few weeks but we worked it out. I had a friend due 2 months after me, who read every book she could get her hands on when her baby was coming and she completely freaked out if baby did something the books hadn't mentioned or explained "how to fix" etc. Now I'm in no way saying you shouldn't read up on different things if you want to - I just know from my own experience that winging it worked very well for *us*. In fact, we still wing it every single day coz just as you think you have it all worked out, the little monsters go and change again and you have to start over! :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats AM


----------



## Junebugs

tiggertea said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> I was planing on starting to read soon..... but then i started thinking how did people do it before all these books were around?... does intuition start to kick in?.... did you find that you felt overwhelmed when your little one was born or did it just seem natural?
> 
> It is such a cliche I know, but you really do just get to know your own baby. Had a few "argh?! What's she crying about?!" moments in the first few weeks but we worked it out. I had a friend due 2 months after me, who read every book she could get her hands on when her baby was coming and she completely freaked out if baby did something the books hadn't mentioned or explained "how to fix" etc. Now I'm in no way saying you shouldn't read up on different things if you want to - I just know from my own experience that winging it worked very well for *us*. In fact, we still wing it every single day coz just as you think you have it all worked out, the little monsters go and change again and you have to start over! :haha:Click to expand...

It's not that i wouldn't look up the important things, i was just wondering if i really needed to read EVERYTHING front to back.. i was just thinking of referring to the book when i needed.... i just didnt know if that sounded stupid or not?


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz Almost mama!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats AlmostMama!! Welcome to team :pink:!!

JuneBugs, the only book that I read when i was pregnant with Grant (DS1) was What to Expect When You're Expecting. You will learn what you baby needs, and you will be able to tell the difference in their cries (hungry, tired, over stimulated, etc.) and if you are having troubles you can always refer to the books or friends on here! You know we are all here to help give you (and each other) the emotional support and best advise we have from our experiences!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Tobaira said:


> EngineerGirl said:
> 
> 
> The author of Babywise has been kicked out of three very good Christian churches for arrogance and lying about his credentials. There's a lot more info here. Plus many pediatricians disagree with his advice on parent-directed feeding. I've had friends who followed Babywise very, very loosely and did well, but they all had friends who followed it strictly and their children had growth issues. However there may be some ladies on here who've used it and had great results, and I _am_ just going off of stuff I've read, but I know that Babywise is huge among young Christian parents in the US and so I've heard tons about it and am really cautious about it. Most of my friends who've read it say that there's some good stuff in there but they don't follow it closely.
> 
> That's good to know, I'm actually on a waiting list for the book from the library so I haven't read it yet. Honestly I didn't realize that it had as much of a religious base as it apparently does. I probably would have put the book down after 5 mins just due to that - now I will just save myself the trouble of not even looking at it. I'll stick with mishmashing information from the other bazillion books I've read together to come up with something that works. Thanks for the advice! =)Click to expand...

The religious version is called Growing Kids God's Way (yes, many Christians find the implication that there's one right way to parent just as offensive as anyone else, but not this guy!). He took all the religious stuff out and added a token doctor to the author list to make Babywise. Honestly I'm not sure the parenting principals really have a basis in Christianity. A lot of people find the Ezzo books a bit harsh, but I heard that it is useful that they remind you that not every cry means "I'm hungry."


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Congrats AlmostMama!! Welcome to team :pink:!!
> 
> JuneBugs, the only book that I read when i was pregnant with Grant (DS1) was What to Expect When You're Expecting. You will learn what you baby needs, and you will be able to tell the difference in their cries (hungry, tired, over stimulated, etc.) and if you are having troubles you can always refer to the books or friends on here! You know we are all here to help give you (and each other) the emotional support and best advise we have from our experiences!!

Yes i have that book and i also have the 2nd one (what to expect when you expected..) i read most of the first book but the second one is all about the first year and i thought i would just skim though the important parts and just use it as a reference


----------



## nightkd

I hate the what to expect books.

I didn't really read a whole lot; some prenatal stuff... Nothing parenting though... It's handy to have certain info (like how breastfeeding works, if you intend to breastfeed...I found it handy to know about foremilk and hindmilk etc) but every baby is different and I prefer to go by intuition. :)

I just bought a woven wrap, so I can carry DD2 around the house and still mess with DD :) I'm excited to get it! I think my Ergo is too bulky to wear all day, so I like the versatility of the wrap... It's also pale pink/white! :yipee: Haha, I passed up a nice pale green one, I couldn't resist the pink! Ahhh!! :lol:


----------



## KellyC75

Almost Mama said:


> hi ladiesss
> Yesterday was hectic with the scan and then calling everyone of course!
> 
> baby was super shy again! a 15 min scan ended up taking a full hour LOL...
> but we did get to find out gender!!!!!!!:cloud9:
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> 
> IT'S A GIRL!
> 
> She kept crossing her legs, and ankles, and when she'd uncross them, she'd put her little hands over her "stuff" LOL, she's very modest already.
> She kept cuddling aginst the inside of my womb, the u/s tech said "she certaily loves her mama already, every time i nudge her off, she snuggles right back in", which MELTED me.
> 
> After the playing shy bit passed, she was quite the little tart, pulling on her cord, hiding her face, rubbing her eyes, playing w/ her ears, and sucking her fingers. she also seemed to enjoy putting her legs above her head, hahahaha.
> 
> I already miss seeing her! I WANT A SCAN MACHINE! lol
> 
> we are SO over the moon!!!!
> 
> The wifey REALLY wanted a boy, so she was surprised at how very happy she was, lol. I've wanted a daughter my entire life. My mum passed away last year and my dad passed when i was 12, and we got my :bfp: RIGHT between the 1 year anniversary of her passing (june 11) and fathers day (june 15), so im sure they sent her to me to answer all of my childhood dreams of having a little girl of my very own.
> When the tech said "you're having a girllll", I gasped so loudly and I thought my face would rip from the size of my smile. My heart raced for so long, and I haven't shut up about her since!
> 
> We've already begun to shop!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO proud to introduce you wonderful ladies to my little Scarlet!!!!
> 
> :cloud9:I Love You Beautiful:cloud9:

Oh wow ~ Thats amazing :pink: :cloud9: I love the part about your Mum & Dad sending her to you :cloud9:

My Dad passed away 2 months ago & i'd like to think he sent me my little Girl too :cloud9:

Many Congratulations on beautiful Scarlett ~ Adorable :baby::cloud9:



nightkd said:


> I just bought a woven wrap, so I can carry DD2 around the house and still mess with DD :) I'm excited to get it! I think my Ergo is too bulky to wear all day, so I like the versatility of the wrap... It's also pale pink/white! :yipee: Haha, I passed up a nice pale green one, I couldn't resist the pink! Ahhh!! :lol:

Im thinking about something like this too, what one have you gone for in the end? :shrug:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

anyone struggling to sleep? I am just sooo uncomfortable - never been like this with previous pregnancies but I am sooo irritable!! soo tired and had a headache for 4 days now!! :-( 

congrats on pink team almost mama, 13days until my gender scan now!! cant wait!!


----------



## amandad192

Junebugs said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large.
> I HATE FLEAS!!!
> 
> 
> Fear not.....I have the solution :thumbup: Frontline, I have done a quick google & found it for less than £10 for 3 pipettes (cats have to be over 8 weeks old)
> 
> https://www.petdining.co.uk/frontline-spot-on-cat-3-pipettes-8142.html
> 
> Please do use this, it really really works, lasts for ages too & ive had 4 cats & 2 dogs over the years...Ive also told my Mum & Sister about it & they wont use any others now :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ^ ---- very true. I am a nurse at a vet hospital and i can tell you that none of the flea bomb, baths, shampoos and so on work... flea live though all of it and your not going to get rid of the whole cycle that way. You need to go to the vet and get medication (like Frontline, although we do not carry that in Canada). Fleas need a host and they will want to jump on your cats so your cats will be the best treatment for all the fleas in the rest of the house. You will have to treat for 3 months to get rid of the WHOLE flea cycle or they will just keep coming back.Click to expand...

3 months WOW!! We ripped up the carpets and are getting laminate on monday. I've just returned my hoover and got different one. Hopefully this one will be much better quality. The 1st one was overheating and cutting out and I'd only managed to hoover up half of liams bedroom! 
I have 24 weeks supply of bob martins for the cats so hopefully my problem will be solved soon.


tiggertea said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> I was planing on starting to read soon..... but then i started thinking how did people do it before all these books were around?... does intuition start to kick in?.... did you find that you felt overwhelmed when your little one was born or did it just seem natural?
> 
> It is such a cliche I know, but you really do just get to know your own baby. Had a few "argh?! What's she crying about?!" moments in the first few weeks but we worked it out. I had a friend due 2 months after me, who read every book she could get her hands on when her baby was coming and she completely freaked out if baby did something the books hadn't mentioned or explained "how to fix" etc. Now I'm in no way saying you shouldn't read up on different things if you want to - I just know from my own experience that winging it worked very well for *us*. In fact, we still wing it every single day coz just as you think you have it all worked out, the little monsters go and change again and you have to start over! :haha:Click to expand...

I must agree you really do get to know your LO very quickly. And some things take practical practise...like you can read how to bath a baby, but in reality it's a bit more complicated, but after couple of baths you'll feel like a pro.
Some things are good to read about though, Like we did CIO with Liam at 6 months because we we're both REALLY suffering from lack of sleep and it was very helpful to read up about other peoples experiences.

I think if it makes you feel more prepared to read, then go ahead and read as much as you want, but remember every child is different so you'll also need to use your own intuition to decide what would be best for you both in some circumstances.


geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> anyone struggling to sleep? I am just sooo uncomfortable - never been like this with previous pregnancies but I am sooo irritable!! soo tired and had a headache for 4 days now!! :-(
> 
> congrats on pink team almost mama, 13days until my gender scan now!! cant wait!!

It's taking me AGES to get to sleep at night...then I'm waking up desperate for the loo (I really should stop drinking so much in the evening:coffee:)
Then the past 2 days Liam has slept in until gone 7 and I've been waking up between 6 and 6:30.


----------



## tiggertea

amandad192 said:


> I think if it makes you feel more prepared to read, then go ahead and read as much as you want, but remember every child is different so you'll also need to use your own intuition to decide what would be best for you both in some circumstances.

:thumbup: put so much more eloquently than my addled brain did! :lol:


----------



## EngineerGirl

amandad192 said:


> I must agree you really do get to know your LO very quickly. And some things take practical practise...like you can read how to bath a baby, but in reality it's a bit more complicated, but after couple of baths you'll feel like a pro.
> Some things are good to read about though, Like we did CIO with Liam at 6 months because we we're both REALLY suffering from lack of sleep and it was very helpful to read up about other peoples experiences.
> 
> I think if it makes you feel more prepared to read, then go ahead and read as much as you want, but remember every child is different so you'll also need to use your own intuition to decide what would be best for you both in some circumstances.

This is so helpful to be reminded of as a first time mama-to-be. One of my friends who has 3 (a girl and girl-boy twins) also reminded me that my husband and I are our own family with our own way of doing things and that's more important than what anyone else says. So nice to have supportive people around!


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks Girls on all the comments!!! You are all really insuring me of what i felt already. I started to feel that i would be a bad mother if i didn't read all the books front to back, but i feel so much better now! I would really like to take some classes on breastfeeding etc..... i feel like i really need to find out more information on that..... 

See i was feeling like i should read everything because what if there is something i am not doing right... like not feeding enough or so on.... i have a girlfriend that said that her 10day old newborn sleeps all the way through the night (from 12-7am).... this is her second child but i started to think.. isn't that to long for a newborn to be sleeping without a feeding???? Then i started to think maybe my intuition won't be right after all that's why i started to ask you girls what you did...

I am just so happy i fould you girl because you have helped me so much already!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Junebugs said:


> Thanks Girls on all the comments!!! You are all really insuring me of what i felt already. I started to feel that i would be a bad mother if i didn't read all the books front to back, but i feel so much better now! I would really like to take some classes on breastfeeding etc..... i feel like i really need to find out more information on that.....
> 
> See i was feeling like i should read everything because what if there is something i am not doing right... like not feeding enough or so on.... i have a girlfriend that said that her 10day old newborn sleeps all the way through the night (from 12-7am).... this is her second child but i started to think.. isn't that to long for a newborn to be sleeping without a feeding???? Then i started to think maybe my intuition won't be right after all that's why i started to ask you girls what you did...
> 
> I am just so happy i fould you girl because you have helped me so much already!!!

With breastfeeding, your baby will eat until they feel full, they may stop for a moment here and there, but if they are hungry they will eat. Each baby is different, but I have always been told that babies need to eat about every 5 hours or they can begin to feel ravenous when they are fed. But at the same time you want to sleep when they sleep, so if your body wakes you up (say at hour 5) and the baby is still asleep you could wake the baby up to feed. Back to breastfeeding on the subject of sleeping all night, for the first few weeks it would probably not be the best idea to let the baby go a full 7 hours without nursing, it will cause you to feel full and breastfeeding is a supply/demand production, the more your baby demands your body will learn to make more!

Just remember, if you feel overwhelmed with information, I can almost guarantee that someone on here has experienced what you are wanting to know about! :hugs:


----------



## ZombieKitten

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> anyone struggling to sleep? I am just sooo uncomfortable - never been like this with previous pregnancies but I am sooo irritable!! soo tired and had a headache for 4 days now!! :-(
> 
> congrats on pink team almost mama, 13days until my gender scan now!! cant wait!!

i'm also having a lot of trouble sleeping. i can never seem to stay in a comfortable position for long. When I do get comfy, the baby usually starts kicking me and then I re-position myself so that DH can feel her kicking. By the time I actually fall asleep, it's time to wake up. I think I'm just having a hard time getting use to new sleeping positions with this growing belly. Not to mention I have a 20lb cat that is ALWAYS trying to sleep on my belly :haha:

i hope your headaches go away soon :hugs: could be the change in the weather?


----------



## TeQuiero

Geogem, I am also having a lot of problems sleeping!! It is terrible. I haven't found anything to help with it yet!


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls on all the comments!!! You are all really insuring me of what i felt already. I started to feel that i would be a bad mother if i didn't read all the books front to back, but i feel so much better now! I would really like to take some classes on breastfeeding etc..... i feel like i really need to find out more information on that.....
> 
> See i was feeling like i should read everything because what if there is something i am not doing right... like not feeding enough or so on.... i have a girlfriend that said that her 10day old newborn sleeps all the way through the night (from 12-7am).... this is her second child but i started to think.. isn't that to long for a newborn to be sleeping without a feeding???? Then i started to think maybe my intuition won't be right after all that's why i started to ask you girls what you did...
> 
> I am just so happy i fould you girl because you have helped me so much already!!!
> 
> With breastfeeding, your baby will eat until they feel full, they may stop for a moment here and there, but if they are hungry they will eat. Each baby is different, but I have always been told that babies need to eat about every 5 hours or they can begin to feel ravenous when they are fed. But at the same time you want to sleep when they sleep, so if your body wakes you up (say at hour 5) and the baby is still asleep you could wake the baby up to feed. Back to breastfeeding on the subject of sleeping all night, for the first few weeks it would probably not be the best idea to let the baby go a full 7 hours without nursing, it will cause you to feel full and breastfeeding is a supply/demand production, the more your baby demands your body will learn to make more!
> 
> Just remember, if you feel overwhelmed with information, I can almost guarantee that someone on here has experienced what you are wanting to know about! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much.. that i what i had heard, read and felt was the best aswell but then i started to doubt myself when my girlfriend was telling me that... i thought that 5 hours was the longest that a newborn should go and if it is any longer you should be waking them up....


----------



## geogem

at least I am not the only one with sleep problems!! lol

Can I ask how men seem to manage to turn something around that started as something they have done wrong into it being your fault!!??? dont want to go into it too much but he's done something that really pisses me off and he knows it does and has in the past but still did it anyway! then its all my fault for being in a mood about it??!!

he's now come home from work and gone for a nap when he had promised we could do something this afternoon! aaaarrrrggghghh!!!!!!!!!!!!! total pain in the arse! now i'm sat here bored just wanting to go upstair and shout and scream at him!!

total a-hole!


----------



## TeQuiero

Junebugs, just trust your own instincts. You seem to know what to expect, and you will know how your own baby is!! Don't sell your own skills short!!

Geogem, I know how you feel. Isn't it terrible that they get to repeat things that make us mad, and then get to cancel plans with us! Hopefully your day gets better hun!! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large.
> I HATE FLEAS!!!
> 
> 
> Fear not.....I have the solution :thumbup: Frontline, I have done a quick google & found it for less than £10 for 3 pipettes (cats have to be over 8 weeks old)
> 
> https://www.petdining.co.uk/frontline-spot-on-cat-3-pipettes-8142.html
> 
> Please do use this, it really really works, lasts for ages too & ive had 4 cats & 2 dogs over the years...Ive also told my Mum & Sister about it & they wont use any others now :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ^ ---- very true. I am a nurse at a vet hospital and i can tell you that none of the flea bomb, baths, shampoos and so on work... flea live though all of it and your not going to get rid of the whole cycle that way. You need to go to the vet and get medication (like Frontline, although we do not carry that in Canada). Fleas need a host and they will want to jump on your cats so your cats will be the best treatment for all the fleas in the rest of the house. You will have to treat for 3 months to get rid of the WHOLE flea cycle or they will just keep coming back.Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months WOW!! We ripped up the carpets and are getting laminate on monday. I've just returned my hoover and got different one. Hopefully this one will be much better quality. The 1st one was overheating and cutting out and I'd only managed to hoover up half of liams bedroom!
> I have 24 weeks supply of bob martins for the cats so hopefully my problem will be solved soon.Click to expand...

Im no vet or expert, but I have had a fair amount of fur babys over the years...I must say, Bob Martins isnt very good :nope:

*Frontline* is your best choice & after I used it on my cats & dogs for a few times, they never needed fleaing again :thumbup: Bonus


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having an absolutely terrible time at the minute. We have 4 cats that I didn't put enough thought into decided to get them. We got the 1st 2 as mum and 6 week old kitten when SIL's OH left her last May/June and she was homeless. Krystal soon became pregnant again and we kept 2 kittens from that litter. As much as I love them and would never get rid of them, I'm currently wishing we hadn't got them. I seriously look from the neck down as if I have chicken pox. We have a SERIOUS flea problem upstairs. Downstairs is no where near as bad because we have laminate, but as soon as you step into either bedroom we're being attacked by fleas. We tried flea powder, flea spray but this week I've decided enough is enough, me and Liam went out for the day and OH flea-bombed. After he'd hoovered I came home and we've scrubbed pretty much the entire house. The cats have had a treatment of spot-on and or the next 3 weeks I'm going to be hoovering AT LEAST twice a day. Once I'm sure the fleas are gone I'll cut back to once a day, but at the minute I imagine my electric bill will be quite large.
> I HATE FLEAS!!!
> 
> 
> Fear not.....I have the solution :thumbup: Frontline, I have done a quick google & found it for less than £10 for 3 pipettes (cats have to be over 8 weeks old)
> 
> https://www.petdining.co.uk/frontline-spot-on-cat-3-pipettes-8142.html
> 
> Please do use this, it really really works, lasts for ages too & ive had 4 cats & 2 dogs over the years...Ive also told my Mum & Sister about it & they wont use any others now :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ^ ---- very true. I am a nurse at a vet hospital and i can tell you that none of the flea bomb, baths, shampoos and so on work... flea live though all of it and your not going to get rid of the whole cycle that way. You need to go to the vet and get medication (like Frontline, although we do not carry that in Canada). Fleas need a host and they will want to jump on your cats so your cats will be the best treatment for all the fleas in the rest of the house. You will have to treat for 3 months to get rid of the WHOLE flea cycle or they will just keep coming back.Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months WOW!! We ripped up the carpets and are getting laminate on monday. I've just returned my hoover and got different one. Hopefully this one will be much better quality. The 1st one was overheating and cutting out and I'd only managed to hoover up half of liams bedroom!
> I have 24 weeks supply of bob martins for the cats so hopefully my problem will be solved soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Im no vet or expert, but I have had a fair amount of fur babys over the years...I must say, Bob Martins isnt very good :nope:
> 
> *Frontline* is your best choice & after I used it on my cats & dogs for a few times, they never needed fleaing again :thumbup: BonusClick to expand...

I am not from the States or UK so i can't comment on the flea meds there but i can tell you that anything that you buy from a pet store is crap.... they do not have the right medication in it to properly kill the fleas, most of the time it just stuns them. Also alot of them are VERY toxic.... i do know of frontline and i know that one does work but like i said i don't live in the states so i can't really comment on there flea meds there.

Removing the carpet is def. going to help! But still you needs to treat because they will still find a way to live even without the carpet... years of evolution i guess! It's crazy what some insects have lived though! 

Did you also know that if you see flea bites on yourself it meens you have an alergy to them..... if you were not alergic you would not see the flea bites (like i never see flea bites on me and i deal with animals everyday that have fleas on them... gross i know)


----------



## Almost Mama

:cloud9:Thanks ladies on all the congrats!!!! 

It's so exciting that we're all finding out so close to one another!

this means that we're all about half way through! SO HAPPY!
Does anyone else feel like its FLYING by, farrrr to quickly????

I can't wait to meet her, but I won't make a secret of the fact that I am in love with having her with me the way she is now. 
I keep telling the wifey that she should prepare for me to be up and down from bed dozens of time a night, cuz i'm going to miss her and need to go to the nursery and stare at her more than my share of times. hehehehe:cloud9:

next on the list; SETTING UP THE NURSERY!
Crib set is on order, and colours have been picked (pink and gree!!!)
so many exciting things to come!:kiss:


----------



## amandad192

Junebugs I never knew about the allergy thing, but it does explain why I am covered in bites, Liam has a few but not may, but my OH has not one bite mark on him.

I tell him it's because I tasted better. I've attatched a pic of my leg, the bites are healing now but you can see how badly they've attacked me!!

Just got back from my SILs baby shower and I know feel like crap. For the first time in about 2 years I've got out without a cardigan and one of m SILs commented on my "overhang"...not my growing bump...apperently I'm fat.
Lovel thing to say to someone you know had an eating disorder and still has serious issues about their image.

Just when I was getting a bit of confidence back she goes and drags me right back down again.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







100_3481.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chasesmommy

Due on the 6th!


----------



## Junebugs

amandad192 said:


> Junebugs I never knew about the allergy thing, but it does explain why I am covered in bites, Liam has a few but not may, but my OH has not one bite mark on him.
> 
> I tell him it's because I tasted better. I've attatched a pic of my leg, the bites are healing now but you can see how badly they've attacked me!!
> 
> Just got back from my SILs baby shower and I know feel like crap. For the first time in about 2 years I've got out without a cardigan and one of m SILs commented on my "overhang"...not my growing bump...apperently I'm fat.
> Lovel thing to say to someone you know had an eating disorder and still has serious issues about their image.
> 
> Just when I was getting a bit of confidence back she goes and drags me right back down again.:cry:

Yep, that would be why!! Looks like you are DEF. allergic to fleas! That's alot of bites you have!

I am so sorry to hear about what you SIL said to you, that was really unkind of her. I know what you mean, alot of people can say alot of hurtful things to pregnant woman (i.e i get alot, are you sure your not having twins?). Also when you are dealing with a disease on top of it, it really does not help. 

I know it is hard you, you really need to take it with a grain of salt and just let it roll off your back, you are better then that hun.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: amanda - it's hard, but please don't listen to the ignorant people who seem to think it's "clever" to insult you. x


----------



## tiger

amandad - we are going through a flea problem at the moment too ! 
almost mama - its so exciting isnt it ! im trying to find a way to make the room gender neutral for jesse and holly lol ! ive gone a little overboard though i think. i sorted through the clothes i was given and ill attach a pic of 1/5 of the clothes she gave us :wacko: i need to buy shelves i think !!





the last one is a box of stuff ive bought so far.

also for a theme we were going pink and purple butterflies and roses - but i cant find much in the way of baby showers :nope:
so now im wondering what to pick ? 
https://www.partycity.com/product/p...ies.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=109920
this ^^^^ is an american company but we have something similar here, just not as much stuff in the package and more expensive :wacko: do figure :shrug:

or this one : which i love but i will have to buy a few pink balloons and plates to make it more girly :
https://www.pinkfrosting.com.au/shop/item/fisher-price-baby-shower-party-pack

what do u girls think ? :shrug: :help:


----------



## nightkd

KellyC75 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> I just bought a woven wrap, so I can carry DD2 around the house and still mess with DD :) I'm excited to get it! I think my Ergo is too bulky to wear all day, so I like the versatility of the wrap... It's also pale pink/white! :yipee: Haha, I passed up a nice pale green one, I couldn't resist the pink! Ahhh!! :lol:
> 
> Im thinking about something like this too, what one have you gone for in the end? :shrug:Click to expand...

I got a Didymos Indio Wildrose :)


----------



## nightkd

Hey hey, for any girls in the US (they don't ship to Canada, so Canadian Mamas would have to get stuff shipped to a US address and have it forwarded... I don't think they ship anywhere else, but don't quote me)... Babylegs has a sale on until Monday; 75% off of $75!!!

FB75OFF75 is the code you use... And free shipping if your total after the coupon is applied is $30+...

I just got $126 worth of leg warmers for $31.50 shipped! :D Got some newborn ones and some regular ones. :)

ETA: The Christmassy ones aren't supposed to be included and the Santa Baby ones DH really wanted weren't on my order (took me a while to figure why I was only getting 60% off instead of 75%! :dohh:) but a friend ordered some of the Snowfall ones and it still took the 75% off of them for her...


----------



## _dreamer_

tiger - your garden is so tropical. my parents and brother and sister live in Australia and I love it there, makes me feel a little homesick for them and the beautiful country. and wow you've been given loads of clothes!!! i love seeing them drying on the line :) x


----------



## amandad192

Tiger it's tough coming up with a gender neutrel theme for a room. Liam's bedroom is painted blue and (will have) laminate flooring. I really don't want to paint it again because it was only done about a month before I got my BFP.
So we're thinking of either an underwater pirate and mermaid theme or a nighttime theme with a man in the moon liams side and a very pretty twinkle twinkle star amelias side.
As for your baby shower theme I defo prefer the pink one. The fisher price one looks too gender nuetrel.

Ohh and my good/bad news...at 23 weeks I have everything Amelia will need other than a tub of formula which I will buy mid-jan (planning to breastfeed but would like a tub in the house in case it's NEEDED and the shops are shut) and I'm trying to find a massive clear umbrella to keep us both dry when she's in the mei tai...but have no idea where to get one.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks for the coupon thingy nightkd! 
Whats the website? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> thanks for the coupon thingy nightkd!
> Whats the website? :shrug:

NM, i think i found it :thumbup:


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> amandad - we are going through a flea problem at the moment too !
> almost mama - its so exciting isnt it ! im trying to find a way to make the room gender neutral for jesse and holly lol ! ive gone a little overboard though i think. i sorted through the clothes i was given and ill attach a pic of 1/5 of the clothes she gave us :wacko: i need to buy shelves i think !!
> View attachment 273337
> 
> 
> View attachment 273338
> 
> 
> View attachment 273339
> 
> the last one is a box of stuff ive bought so far.
> 
> also for a theme we were going pink and purple butterflies and roses - but i cant find much in the way of baby showers :nope:
> so now im wondering what to pick ?
> https://www.partycity.com/product/p...ies.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=109920
> this ^^^^ is an american company but we have something similar here, just not as much stuff in the package and more expensive :wacko: do figure :shrug:
> 
> or this one : which i love but i will have to buy a few pink balloons and plates to make it more girly :
> https://www.pinkfrosting.com.au/shop/item/fisher-price-baby-shower-party-pack
> 
> what do u girls think ? :shrug: :help:

Tig! lol

That last pic made me laugh, Jeni had bought the same ones for our shower, as she thought it was a boy, and we were naming him Noah, so we were going animal themed, to stay true to the whole noah's arch deal, but low and behold, its a girl, but I agree, if you mix em up w some pink plates and some pink cups and whatnot, it will be super fun!!!

Love all the clothes btw, how adorable!!!!!!!!!
When are you planning your shower? Jeni is planning mine/ours, and she wants to do it late nov, so it doesn't interefere w/anyones xmas plans, but do you feel like thats too early????


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> amandad - we are going through a flea problem at the moment too !
> almost mama - its so exciting isnt it ! im trying to find a way to make the room gender neutral for jesse and holly lol ! ive gone a little overboard though i think. i sorted through the clothes i was given and ill attach a pic of 1/5 of the clothes she gave us :wacko: i need to buy shelves i think !!
> View attachment 273337
> 
> 
> View attachment 273338
> 
> 
> View attachment 273339
> 
> the last one is a box of stuff ive bought so far.
> 
> also for a theme we were going pink and purple butterflies and roses - but i cant find much in the way of baby showers :nope:
> so now im wondering what to pick ?
> https://www.partycity.com/product/p...ies.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=109920
> this ^^^^ is an american company but we have something similar here, just not as much stuff in the package and more expensive :wacko: do figure :shrug:
> 
> or this one : which i love but i will have to buy a few pink balloons and plates to make it more girly :
> https://www.pinkfrosting.com.au/shop/item/fisher-price-baby-shower-party-pack
> 
> what do u girls think ? :shrug: :help:

OH PS; i love the first one! id go that route!


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> Hey hey, for any girls in the US (they don't ship to Canada, so Canadian Mamas would have to get stuff shipped to a US address and have it forwarded... I don't think they ship anywhere else, but don't quote me)... Babylegs has a sale on until Monday; 75% off of $75!!!
> 
> FB75OFF75 is the code you use... And free shipping if your total after the coupon is applied is $30+...
> 
> I just got $126 worth of leg warmers for $31.50 shipped! :D Got some newborn ones and some regular ones. :)
> 
> ETA: The Christmassy ones aren't supposed to be included and the Santa Baby ones DH really wanted weren't on my order (took me a while to figure why I was only getting 60% off instead of 75%! :dohh:) but a friend ordered some of the Snowfall ones and it still took the 75% off of them for her...


I just bought 11 pairs of baby leg warmers!!! I got almost $100 taken off and free S+H! I got $130 worth of stuff for only $33, how awesome is that?! Thanks for the incredible share!


----------



## Almost Mama

GUPPP
did you post any scan pics?? Scarlet wants to see Elliot!!!!
hehehehehehehe :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Almost Mama said:


> GUPPP
> did you post any scan pics?? Scarlet wants to see Elliot!!!!
> hehehehehehehe :cloud9::hugs:

I may have forgot to post piccys :dohh: i can't remember if i did or not :blush:

Yay, they can get married! :wedding: haha 
Love at first bump :rofl:

Introducing Elliot Giovanni (jo-VAHN-ee) :cloud9:
He was quite the stubborn little man during the ultrasound so we dont have cutesy profile piccys :wacko: here is the best one. Its a pic of the face (someone thought it was his "goods" :dohh: ...erm not quite :rofl:) ...i think i have a diva on my hands :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh and whoever wanted to know (my preggo-mama brain is getting to me :blush:), i am starting those suggestions to avoid a posterior baby NOW. I think now is better than later and im gonna keep working on it until the baby arrives. I think its worth not having a painful back labor again!


----------



## gidge

Introducing Elliot Giovanni (jo-VAHN-ee) :cloud9:



View attachment 273706
[/QUOTE]


Love the name. Giovanni was our first choice for a boy but we are having a girl....maybe next time :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

gidge said:


> Introducing Elliot Giovanni (jo-VAHN-ee) :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273706
> 
> 
> 
> Love the name. Giovanni was our first choice for a boy but we are having a girl....maybe next time :) xx

[/QUOTE]

I give you permission to use it next time :rofl: JK

I love it! (obviously :blush:) And it works well with DS's middle name (Joseph) because they both have the "jo" sound at the begining. ...i thought about spelling it Jovanni, but decide it looks too girly lol


----------



## gidge

Guppy051708 said:


> gidge said:
> 
> 
> Introducing Elliot Giovanni (jo-VAHN-ee) :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273706
> 
> 
> 
> Love the name. Giovanni was our first choice for a boy but we are having a girl....maybe next time :) xxClick to expand...

I give you permission to use it next time :rofl: JK

I love it! (obviously :blush:) And it works well with DS's middle name (Joseph) because they both have the "jo" sound at the begining. ...i thought about spelling it Jovanni, but decide it looks too girly lol[/QUOTE]

haha thanks


----------



## tiger

_dreamer_ said:


> tiger - your garden is so tropical. my parents and brother and sister live in Australia and I love it there, makes me feel a little homesick for them and the beautiful country. and wow you've been given loads of clothes!!! i love seeing them drying on the line :) x

thankyou, its actually very very dry at the moment out the back near the line though haha! you shoould see the front yard. its like a jungle at the moment lol.


amandad192 said:


> Tiger it's tough coming up with a gender neutrel theme for a room. Liam's bedroom is painted blue and (will have) laminate flooring. I really don't want to paint it again because it was only done about a month before I got my BFP.
> So we're thinking of either an underwater pirate and mermaid theme or a nighttime theme with a man in the moon liams side and a very pretty twinkle twinkle star amelias side.
> As for your baby shower theme I defo prefer the pink one. The fisher price one looks too gender nuetrel.
> 
> Ohh and my good/bad news...at 23 weeks I have everything Amelia will need other than a tub of formula which I will buy mid-jan (planning to breastfeed but would like a tub in the house in case it's NEEDED and the shops are shut) and I'm trying to find a massive clear umbrella to keep us both dry when she's in the mei tai...but have no idea where to get one.

thats a really good idea for a them in the bedroom! you can work it both ways. we are renting unfortunately and cant paint or anything like that :( jesses room is quite small too so im finding it REALLY difficult to fit all of the stuff ive bought holly into his room aswell. he has WAY too many toys and stuff :haha: darn birthdays haha. 
i really like the fisher price but it is too gender neutral :( i was hoping to pink it up with streamers and pink balloons etc but im not sure.
wow for being so organised ! i need to but some drawers or storage units or something to fit everything in but its SO expensive for them! arghh. we are saving to drive 1400km at christmas across state to see DH's family this year so saving is really hard and pretty non existant at the moment :nope:


Almost Mama said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> Love all the clothes btw, how adorable!!!!!!!!!
> When are you planning your shower? Jeni is planning mine/ours, and she wants to do it late nov, so it doesn't interefere w/anyones xmas plans, but do you feel like thats too early????
> 
> i dont think thats too early at all ! we are having mine literally JUST after christmas, and before new years because thats the only time i can do it because we are travelling across state for xmas and thats where all my friends and lots of family are. november is perfect.Click to expand...


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Hey hey, for any girls in the US (they don't ship to Canada, so Canadian Mamas would have to get stuff shipped to a US address and have it forwarded... I don't think they ship anywhere else, but don't quote me)... Babylegs has a sale on until Monday; 75% off of $75!!!
> 
> FB75OFF75 is the code you use... And free shipping if your total after the coupon is applied is $30+...
> 
> I just got $126 worth of leg warmers for $31.50 shipped! :D Got some newborn ones and some regular ones. :)
> 
> ETA: The Christmassy ones aren't supposed to be included and the Santa Baby ones DH really wanted weren't on my order (took me a while to figure why I was only getting 60% off instead of 75%! :dohh:) but a friend ordered some of the Snowfall ones and it still took the 75% off of them for her...
> 
> 
> I just bought 11 pairs of baby leg warmers!!! I got almost $100 taken off and free S+H! I got $130 worth of stuff for only $33, how awesome is that?! Thanks for the incredible share!Click to expand...

Yay! :D No problem! I'm excited to get the package!! :yipee:

BTW, have you considered TENS for back labour? I had some pretty horrible back labour (MW thought DD may have been back to back, then maybe she had her hand by her face... But nope, just random back labour...) and I'm thinking about renting a TENS machine from a local doula... Also going to have a tennis ball on hand for massage and try to get some good info on counter pressure for DH, as my MW did most of that last time....


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Hey hey, for any girls in the US (they don't ship to Canada, so Canadian Mamas would have to get stuff shipped to a US address and have it forwarded... I don't think they ship anywhere else, but don't quote me)... Babylegs has a sale on until Monday; 75% off of $75!!!
> 
> FB75OFF75 is the code you use... And free shipping if your total after the coupon is applied is $30+...
> 
> I just got $126 worth of leg warmers for $31.50 shipped! :D Got some newborn ones and some regular ones. :)
> 
> ETA: The Christmassy ones aren't supposed to be included and the Santa Baby ones DH really wanted weren't on my order (took me a while to figure why I was only getting 60% off instead of 75%! :dohh:) but a friend ordered some of the Snowfall ones and it still took the 75% off of them for her...
> 
> 
> I just bought 11 pairs of baby leg warmers!!! I got almost $100 taken off and free S+H! I got $130 worth of stuff for only $33, how awesome is that?! Thanks for the incredible share!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :D No problem! I'm excited to get the package!! :yipee:
> 
> BTW, have you considered TENS for back labour? I had some pretty horrible back labour (MW thought DD may have been back to back, then maybe she had her hand by her face... But nope, just random back labour...) and I'm thinking about renting a TENS machine from a local doula... Also going to have a tennis ball on hand for massage and try to get some good info on counter pressure for DH, as my MW did most of that last time....Click to expand...

Im super excited to recieve the leg warmers too! Im gonna use them on DS and then share them between the two, might as well get some use out of them before Elliot arrives :D

Most ppl in the US have no idea what a TENS Machine is (probably bc mostly everyone gets the epidural). But i am interested in learning more! How much does one cost? ...I def had my support ppl do TONS of counter pressure and hip squeezes. And water was my best friend. I had DH make a fist and push/rub it into my back, but that didn't last very long...when i am in active labor i find it extrodinarly hard to communicate. Sometimes i know what i want but just can't get the words out, but most of the time i couldn't figure it out in my head :blush: even though i know now what i wanted then, but for some reason could not communicate it. Anyways, i told DH to stop with the fist rub/pressure (at the time). But really it just hurt bc he was rubbing way too much with his knuckles and not actually with his first. If he wasn't digging his knuckles into my back, then i would have had him keep doing it. I wanted him to keep doing but at the time i couldn't communicate with him that his knuckles were hurting me, and so that was the end of that...since then ive told DH all of my needs so hopefully this time is a better go!


I must be crazy, but the contractions themself didn't bother me at all. That didn't hurt me...they felt like belt straps being tightened, but it was the babys head pressing against my back that hurt like bloody murder...if it wasn't for the sunnyside up factor, i am convinced labor would be a breeze....i really hope neither of us (or any of us!) get back labor this go around!


----------



## mumanddad

Morning ladies hope your all well.... Its scan day for me :D im so excited xx


----------



## Junebugs

mumanddad said:


> Morning ladies hope your all well.... Its scan day for me :D im so excited xx

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't remember are you finding out the sex or staying team yellow?


----------



## swanxxsong

Back from my chaotic weekend, so catching up!

Aw, thanks Tobaira! :hugs: I really was in need of hugs, I just hit the end of my rope for a moment! LOL. Hormones, I swear! ;) I dont blame you for a no on the cats  Id be telling anyone that no other pets are permitted in my house too. We have one (small) dog and thatll be enough of an adjustment for all parties involved, once we bring baby home. Im appalled they even considered asking to bring cats, especially clawed, to your house for such a period of time when youre trying to adjust to (double-)newborns! Bless your heart! lol.

Glad hubby stepped in JP, because that was over-the-line IMO. :hugs: Hope things are better for you now!

Congrats on the appraisal EngineerGirl, thats great! 

Aw AlmostMama, so happy for you! Welcome to team :pink: and congrats on such a beautiful baby girl! 

Sorry to hear youre struggling with sleep Geogem! I have nights like that, though they are slowly getting better. I walked about 5 miles at least on Saturday with my mom (picking apples/pumpkins, shopping, etc) so I was totally wiped this weekend and crashed. Normally I have a really hard time falling asleep. /: I did find a few websites with suggestions on sleeping during pregnancy but none of the remedies I tried (such as warm milk) worked for me yet.

Welcome ChasesMommy!

OMG BABYLEGS SALE! Thanks for sharing, I LOVE that site. I am ordering NOW. xD

Aw Guppy hes adorable! Aria approves. :thumbup: :haha:

YAY AMANDA! Hope all goes well! :dance:

To all the mommas who have LOs and have posted  thank you! Completely reassuring to read your posts, as I havent done any reading really about preparing for LO (yet) and though I plan to do some educating myself, I really was praying people were right in saying that you learn as you go. There is a clinic nearby that does free classes, and I may attend a few (B/F is one of them) if I can, Im hoping I can learn whats best for Aria through experience. So Im feeling much better about being so lax compared to some of my book-immersed friends who have called me foolish for not reading enough. 

AFM, I am happy to report that things with MIL seem to be getting better  perhaps more of my impatience than anything? Saw her yesterday and realized how overjoyed she was over having washed Arias clothing and stuff, so my heart thawed. It just makes her feel so involved and I keep reminding myself, it took her 9 years to conceive, she had a very rough pregnancy and was not permitted to have more children after she had OH (and a m/c). So this is her way of living out having the girl she always wanted, plus shes ecstatic for us. After much time thinking and just praying for my own body to have some more patience, Im going to clean-slate it and look forward to the next time I spend time with her, as yesterday was a pleasurable experience! Phew. :)

Okay, long update over, if I missed anyone, I am so sorry! xoxoxo Off to order massive amounts of BabyLegs now!


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay seriously, thank you again for sharing about BabyLegs. I almost placed a HUGE order last week and am so glad I waited! :dance: Got a ton of things for a great price... so freakin' excited!

OH is like o-O

Clearly, he does _not_ understand how awesome this is. :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

Woop woop scan was great!!! 


Its a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats! list updated :thumbup:


----------



## TeQuiero

Yay, mumanddad!! Congrats on your :blue: bundle!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

mumanddad said:


> Woop woop scan was great!!!
> 
> Its a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!! Congrats on your little blue bundle!! :) :blue: :wohoo:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> Woop woop scan was great!!!
> 
> 
> Its a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Junebugs

mumanddad said:


> Woop woop scan was great!!!
> 
> 
> Its a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATZ!!!!! Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Okay seriously, thank you again for sharing about BabyLegs. I almost placed a HUGE order last week and am so glad I waited! :dance: Got a ton of things for a great price... so freakin' excited!
> 
> OH is like o-O
> 
> Clearly, he does _not_ understand how awesome this is. :haha:

Ok can someone please tell me what these are? I have NEVER heard of them.....


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Long, crazy weekend! Dh is learning to fly and is starting to be friends with the people at his flight school and so I'm starting to become friends with them, too. A bunch of them were going to Pinnacle Mountain to hike the "easy" side on Saturday morning and invited us to join them. I looked online to see what the easy side was all about and it said that the easiest one was paved all the way up. No problem, I can WALK even if it's uphill! LOL Yeah...no one had a clue where that path was. There was just the easy side and the hard side and they should actually call them the hard side and the really hard side!!! Very rocky at first and then rock walls that I was CRAWLING UP. Nice. It was a great workout, however, I'm not supposed to get my heartbeat up over 140 and I def did that. I had to stop a few times...once because I was really dizzy. Blah. But, we got to the top and it was gorgeous! The way down was better though I slipped a couple times and sort of jarred myself (didn't fall, just slipped) and that didn't feel good!! 

Then Dh and I went to the Wing Ding Festival which is a TINY chicken wing festival near where we live. We got a couple yummy fried things and an AMAZING all natural smoothy and then went home...where I fell asleep on the couch for a couple hours!!!

Yesterday we did some shopping and then went to a Sushi place with some of the same people. (I stuck with the allowed stuff!). Baby was kicking the crap out of me while we were at dinner. So hard that it was making me jump! It didn't hurt, lol.

What else was I going to say...I can't really remember. The Tampa Bay Bucs are playing on Monday Night Football tonight so we're having some people over. We are NOT sport fanatics but since it's our home town team, we like having their game on. But we aren't the type where if the game is on there's no talking allowed. We really don't care what's going on on the screen. Lol. That means I need to clean the house up from the weekend!

And right now I'm on the phone AGAIN with the dental clinic. I need to get a checkup for my reserve duty and every year it's the same thing...they don't understand that I am still allowed a checkup and I basically have to call until I get someone who does. AND I just got off the phone. Crying AGAIN. These people are such idiots. The first person (last week) that I talked to said that I couldn't get it done, PERIOD. This guy said that the ONLY way they'll do it is if I do it the same day as my medical physical. NOT TRUE. I do this EVERY SINGLE YEAR!!!! I don't care how they do it for their reservists, I'm NOT their reservist!! I'm just so sick of this.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Okay seriously, thank you again for sharing about BabyLegs. I almost placed a HUGE order last week and am so glad I waited! :dance: Got a ton of things for a great price... so freakin' excited!
> 
> OH is like o-O
> 
> Clearly, he does _not_ understand how awesome this is. :haha:
> 
> Ok can someone please tell me what these are? I have NEVER heard of them.....Click to expand...

I hadn't either! Looks like leg warmers and socks. There are some really cute ones but I dunno if I'll place an order. I don't really know if I want leg warmers on my son (??) and I don't know about 100$ worth of socks, LOL.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oh, I remember the other thing. Lol. My husband and I have always been sort of opposite on house heat. He'd love it if it was 80 in here all the time. I'm happy with 75. I need some air on my face, especially when I sleep. Well nights here are getting really cold (though it's still gorgeous during the day) so for the past couple nights he's put the heat on. The first night I figured we'd give it a try...but I didn't check to see what he set the heat to. 80. I woke up feeling like my entire body was on fire and croaked to him that if he didn't go downstairs and turn it off I was going to die, lol. Last night we set it for 74, but with heat. UGH, STILL not okay. Much better than 80, but OMG still so hot. Doesn't help that our bedroom is the hottest room in the entire house. There's a heat vent in our closet on his side, right next to my side of the bed, and in the bathroom towards the foot of our bed. I kept waking up with a horrible soar throat and stuffy nose and was up for good by 7am (which is really early for me, lol). 

So he's going to buy me a humidifier to get some moisture into the heated air and we're going to have to try setting the heat even lower. Ugh.


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:
 

> Long, crazy weekend! Dh is learning to fly and is starting to be friends with the people at his flight school and so I'm starting to become friends with them, too. A bunch of them were going to Pinnacle Mountain to hike the "easy" side on Saturday morning and invited us to join them. I looked online to see what the easy side was all about and it said that the easiest one was paved all the way up. No problem, I can WALK even if it's uphill! LOL Yeah...no one had a clue where that path was. There was just the easy side and the hard side and they should actually call them the hard side and the really hard side!!! Very rocky at first and then rock walls that I was CRAWLING UP. Nice. It was a great workout, however, I'm not supposed to get my heartbeat up over 140 and I def did that. I had to stop a few times...once because I was really dizzy. Blah. But, we got to the top and it was gorgeous! The way down was better though I slipped a couple times and sort of jarred myself (didn't fall, just slipped) and that didn't feel good!!
> 
> Then Dh and I went to the Wing Ding Festival which is a TINY chicken wing festival near where we live. We got a couple yummy fried things and an AMAZING all natural smoothy and then went home...where I fell asleep on the couch for a couple hours!!!
> 
> Yesterday we did some shopping and then went to a Sushi place with some of the same people. (I stuck with the allowed stuff!). Baby was kicking the crap out of me while we were at dinner. So hard that it was making me jump! It didn't hurt, lol.
> 
> What else was I going to say...I can't really remember. The Tampa Bay Bucs are playing on Monday Night Football tonight so we're having some people over. We are NOT sport fanatics but since it's our home town team, we like having their game on. But we aren't the type where if the game is on there's no talking allowed. We really don't care what's going on on the screen. Lol. That means I need to clean the house up from the weekend!
> 
> And right now I'm on the phone AGAIN with the dental clinic. I need to get a checkup for my reserve duty and every year it's the same thing...they don't understand that I am still allowed a checkup and I basically have to call until I get someone who does. AND I just got off the phone. Crying AGAIN. These people are such idiots. The first person (last week) that I talked to said that I couldn't get it done, PERIOD. This guy said that the ONLY way they'll do it is if I do it the same day as my medical physical. NOT TRUE. I do this EVERY SINGLE YEAR!!!! I don't care how they do it for their reservists, I'm NOT their reservist!! I'm just so sick of this.

Maybe is it something to do with Sushi because i also when to Sushi on Saturday (had only what is allowed.) And the baby was kicking me like CRAZY!!! That's weird... LOL


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Okay seriously, thank you again for sharing about BabyLegs. I almost placed a HUGE order last week and am so glad I waited! :dance: Got a ton of things for a great price... so freakin' excited!
> 
> OH is like o-O
> 
> Clearly, he does _not_ understand how awesome this is. :haha:
> 
> Ok can someone please tell me what these are? I have NEVER heard of them.....Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't either! Looks like leg warmers and socks. There are some really cute ones but I dunno if I'll place an order. I don't really know if I want leg warmers on my son (??) and I don't know about 100$ worth of socks, LOL.Click to expand...

That's what i was thinking too, then it seems like everyone is going crazy over them so i was wondering if i was missing something here???...... :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Um... I'm stalking this thread... or _trying_ to... but it moves so quickly!! 
I must have posted here before, because my name is on the front page-- but the EDD got changed to the 26th, so you can change that if you want... 
Anyway, hi, ladies! Seems like a friendly (and very chatty) group! :)


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you ladies I now dont have much to buy for the baby because i have kept everything from Logan :)

my OH is so happy so i think we are having thomas the tank engine


----------



## tiggertea

Babylegs are (from my experience of them anyway) more popular with people who are using cloth nappies... that way the fancy cloth can be on display, without baby's legs getting chilly. :thumbup: 

AR - will update page1 now.


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> what do u girls think ? :shrug: :help:

I love the party city stuff ~ PINK PINK PINK :pink: :happydance:

I want to ask you tiger & its a silly one! :blush: How do you cope with the threat of the spiders & snakes with a LO? :shrug:




mumanddad said:


> Woop woop scan was great!!!
> 
> 
> Its a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wohoo: Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Long, crazy weekend! Dh is learning to fly and is starting to be friends with the people at his flight school and so I'm starting to become friends with them, too. A bunch of them were going to Pinnacle Mountain to hike the "easy" side on Saturday morning and invited us to join them. I looked online to see what the easy side was all about and it said that the easiest one was paved all the way up. No problem, I can WALK even if it's uphill! LOL Yeah...no one had a clue where that path was. There was just the easy side and the hard side and they should actually call them the hard side and the really hard side!!! Very rocky at first and then rock walls that I was CRAWLING UP. Nice. It was a great workout, however, I'm not supposed to get my heartbeat up over 140 and I def did that. I had to stop a few times...once because I was really dizzy. Blah. But, we got to the top and it was gorgeous! The way down was better though I slipped a couple times and sort of jarred myself (didn't fall, just slipped) and that didn't feel good!!
> 
> Then Dh and I went to the Wing Ding Festival which is a TINY chicken wing festival near where we live. We got a couple yummy fried things and an AMAZING all natural smoothy and then went home...where I fell asleep on the couch for a couple hours!!!
> 
> Yesterday we did some shopping and then went to a Sushi place with some of the same people. (I stuck with the allowed stuff!). Baby was kicking the crap out of me while we were at dinner. So hard that it was making me jump! It didn't hurt, lol.
> 
> What else was I going to say...I can't really remember. The Tampa Bay Bucs are playing on Monday Night Football tonight so we're having some people over. We are NOT sport fanatics but since it's our home town team, we like having their game on. But we aren't the type where if the game is on there's no talking allowed. We really don't care what's going on on the screen. Lol. That means I need to clean the house up from the weekend!
> 
> And right now I'm on the phone AGAIN with the dental clinic. I need to get a checkup for my reserve duty and every year it's the same thing...they don't understand that I am still allowed a checkup and I basically have to call until I get someone who does. AND I just got off the phone. Crying AGAIN. These people are such idiots. The first person (last week) that I talked to said that I couldn't get it done, PERIOD. This guy said that the ONLY way they'll do it is if I do it the same day as my medical physical. NOT TRUE. I do this EVERY SINGLE YEAR!!!! I don't care how they do it for their reservists, I'm NOT their reservist!! I'm just so sick of this.
> 
> Maybe is it something to do with Sushi because i also when to Sushi on Saturday (had only what is allowed.) And the baby was kicking me like CRAZY!!! That's weird... LOLClick to expand...

Lol, could be it!! I was giggling because he'd kick so hard that I'd jump in my seat!! Crazy kids!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Okay seriously, thank you again for sharing about BabyLegs. I almost placed a HUGE order last week and am so glad I waited! :dance: Got a ton of things for a great price... so freakin' excited!
> 
> OH is like o-O
> 
> Clearly, he does _not_ understand how awesome this is. :haha:
> 
> Ok can someone please tell me what these are? I have NEVER heard of them.....Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't either! Looks like leg warmers and socks. There are some really cute ones but I dunno if I'll place an order. I don't really know if I want leg warmers on my son (??) and I don't know about 100$ worth of socks, LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what i was thinking too, then it seems like everyone is going crazy over them so i was wondering if i was missing something here???...... :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Me too!! I'm not "up" on cool clothing trends, lol, so I don't know if this is one of those or if they're just really nice...or??? There are a couple packs of socks I thought were cute, lol.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> Um... I'm stalking this thread... or _trying_ to... but it moves so quickly!!
> I must have posted here before, because my name is on the front page-- but the EDD got changed to the 26th, so you can change that if you want...
> Anyway, hi, ladies! Seems like a friendly (and very chatty) group! :)

Lol, yes, this thread moves FAST! Welcome back!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Babylegs are (from my experience of them anyway) more popular with people who are using cloth nappies... that way the fancy cloth can be on display, without baby's legs getting chilly. :thumbup:
> 
> AR - will update page1 now.

Oooh, well that makes sense!! We're planning on cloth diapering at home...might have to just go give them another look, lol. Just whenever I think of leg warmers I think of ballet class!! Hahaha!! I do have a couple cute pairs for myself, but they're very girly!


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! went to the chiropractor today...amazing! you all should go! look how messed up i am! :haha:

1.) what a normal, halthy, aligned female spine should look like

2.) what my spine looks like. All of the boxes should be white, and they should all be the same length as the "normal female spine"....so much for that! The green at the top of my spine means my nerves have been working in overtime because of how out of wack it is! No wonder its been hurting for so long!

3.) This is my spine with the pull/tension...do you see that large red arrow on the bottom? Yeah, its as severe as it can get (without being broken). Thanks to DS being posterior, this is the condition of my spine one yr later lol. No wonder i have been getting such painful "back labor type pains" even though im not in labor!

She did an adjustment and it feels amazing!!! i HIGHLY recommend ALL pregnant women see a chiropractor!!! Especially those worried about a posterior baby. If your back is aligned correctly, then you have more chances of the baby settling into the correct position for the birth! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







normalfemalespine.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









myspine.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7









spinepulltension.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I think I may actually put an order in at Babylegs, lol. Mostly socks, though. Looks like each pair of socks is actually 2 different pair so I can get 14 socks and 5 leg warmers for 31.50. I'd get more socks but there aren't any more boys ones I can add, so I added some cute boyish leg warmers. I don't think I can get that many nice things for 1.65 per item/pair.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Wow! went to the chiropractor today...amazing! you all should go! look how messed up i am! :haha:
> 
> 1.) what a normal, halthy, aligned female spine should look like
> 
> 2.) what my spine looks like. All of the boxes should be white, and they should all be the same length as the "normal female spine"....so much for that! The green at the top of my spine means my nerves have been working in overtime because of how out of wack it is! No wonder its been hurting for so long!
> 
> 3.) This is my spine with the pull/tension...do you see that large red arrow on the bottom? Yeah, its as severe as it can get (without being broken). Thanks to DS being posterior, this is the condition of my spine one yr later lol. No wonder i have been getting such painful "back labor type pains" even though im not in labor!
> 
> She did an adjustment and it feels amazing!!! i HIGHLY recommend ALL pregnant women see a chiropractor!!! Especially those worried about a posterior baby. If your back is aligned correctly, then you have more chances of the baby settling into the correct position for the birth! :thumbup:

Ouch!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! went to the chiropractor today...amazing! you all should go! look how messed up i am! :haha:
> 
> 1.) what a normal, halthy, aligned female spine should look like
> 
> 2.) what my spine looks like. All of the boxes should be white, and they should all be the same length as the "normal female spine"....so much for that! The green at the top of my spine means my nerves have been working in overtime because of how out of wack it is! No wonder its been hurting for so long!
> 
> 3.) This is my spine with the pull/tension...do you see that large red arrow on the bottom? Yeah, its as severe as it can get (without being broken). Thanks to DS being posterior, this is the condition of my spine one yr later lol. No wonder i have been getting such painful "back labor type pains" even though im not in labor!
> 
> She did an adjustment and it feels amazing!!! i HIGHLY recommend ALL pregnant women see a chiropractor!!! Especially those worried about a posterior baby. If your back is aligned correctly, then you have more chances of the baby settling into the correct position for the birth! :thumbup:
> 
> Ouch!!!Click to expand...

I DEFINATLY feel better after that adjustment! Ah, the sound of relief. It felt wonderful! should have gone sooner! Im going 2-3x per week from now on, until it gets better. She wants me to come back in after the birth to get X-rays (since she can't do them with my being preggo). Then she'll really be able to help me. Alls i know is i feel MUCH better :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy, that is ridiculous! Your poor back! :hugs:

Congrats Mum on your :blue: bump! I called you Amanda in my first post from earlier... :dohh: whoops! haha. 

I just think the leg warmers are so cute. I got 96 dollars worth of stuff for 32, and could have spent a LOT more but I figured I should hold off for now. Gotta wait and see what their post-Christmas sale is like, I figure. ;) haha. Or something.


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> I think I may actually put an order in at Babylegs, lol. Mostly socks, though. Looks like each pair of socks is actually 2 different pair so I can get 14 socks and 5 leg warmers for 31.50. I'd get more socks but there aren't any more boys ones I can add, so I added some cute boyish leg warmers. I don't think I can get that many nice things for 1.65 per item/pair.

YAy! i think we should all put pictures up of our baby leg warmers/socks once they arrive in the mail! haha, im a nerd lol :blush: but everyone got such wonderful deals on such cute stuff i think we should share :thumbup...wonder how long it takes to ship...i'll def. let DS get some use out of them before Elliot arrives and then they will share since i was able to get 11 pairs :D


----------



## Guppy051708

haha Swanx, so glad DH was here to stop me from buying up every leg warmer there was! :blush: i could own millions of those for the kiddies :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Wow! went to the chiropractor today...amazing! you all should go! look how messed up i am! :haha:
> 
> 1.) what a normal, halthy, aligned female spine should look like
> 
> 2.) what my spine looks like. All of the boxes should be white, and they should all be the same length as the "normal female spine"....so much for that! The green at the top of my spine means my nerves have been working in overtime because of how out of wack it is! No wonder its been hurting for so long!
> 
> 3.) This is my spine with the pull/tension...do you see that large red arrow on the bottom? Yeah, its as severe as it can get (without being broken). Thanks to DS being posterior, this is the condition of my spine one yr later lol. No wonder i have been getting such painful "back labor type pains" even though im not in labor!
> 
> She did an adjustment and it feels amazing!!! i HIGHLY recommend ALL pregnant women see a chiropractor!!! Especially those worried about a posterior baby. If your back is aligned correctly, then you have more chances of the baby settling into the correct position for the birth! :thumbup:

This is very interesting, all my babys have been back to back & also brow presentation (also only 1 out of 3 have engaged & that was well into labour) & the midwifes think its due to a funny shaped pelvis

Think its too late for me now though, as ive had 3 csections ~ Wish id known that this may help sooner :cry:


----------



## swanxxsong

OH does NOT get the BabyLegs. :haha: I'm like, TOO BAD. :D

Now I just cannot wait for them to arrive! :dance: TOO freakin' cute.


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! went to the chiropractor today...amazing! you all should go! look how messed up i am! :haha:
> 
> 1.) what a normal, halthy, aligned female spine should look like
> 
> 2.) what my spine looks like. All of the boxes should be white, and they should all be the same length as the "normal female spine"....so much for that! The green at the top of my spine means my nerves have been working in overtime because of how out of wack it is! No wonder its been hurting for so long!
> 
> 3.) This is my spine with the pull/tension...do you see that large red arrow on the bottom? Yeah, its as severe as it can get (without being broken). Thanks to DS being posterior, this is the condition of my spine one yr later lol. No wonder i have been getting such painful "back labor type pains" even though im not in labor!
> 
> She did an adjustment and it feels amazing!!! i HIGHLY recommend ALL pregnant women see a chiropractor!!! Especially those worried about a posterior baby. If your back is aligned correctly, then you have more chances of the baby settling into the correct position for the birth! :thumbup:
> 
> This is very interesting, all my babys have been back to back & also brow presentation (also only 1 out of 3 have engaged & that was well into labour) & the midwifes think its due to a funny shaped pelvis
> 
> Think its too late for me now though, as ive had 3 csections ~ Wish id known that this may help sooner :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: i dont think its too late at all hun :hugs:
I think even if you have another c-section, that getting adjusted will still help greatly! I think its a good thing to get done even when you arn't pregnant! 
And about the c-section thing, if you found a provider i am sure you could have a VBA4C :flower: just have to find a good provider (if thats what you want) :D


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> OH does NOT get the BabyLegs. :haha: I'm like, TOO BAD. :D
> 
> Now I just cannot wait for them to arrive! :dance: TOO freakin' cute.

:rofl: way to be girl! :haha:
I love them! i have a white pair and brown/white striped pair, but thats it. 
Target has a lot of baby leggings for girls! I bought the white pair so DS could wear them :blush: i love those things!


----------



## becstar

Guppy, I so wish I could afford it... round here it's £40 a session and I can't afford one a month, let alone once or more a week!

I had some babylegs for La, very cute! These are cute, too: https://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/260670951395?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar Las has a few pairs but she's outgrown them now.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I think I may actually put an order in at Babylegs, lol. Mostly socks, though. Looks like each pair of socks is actually 2 different pair so I can get 14 socks and 5 leg warmers for 31.50. I'd get more socks but there aren't any more boys ones I can add, so I added some cute boyish leg warmers. I don't think I can get that many nice things for 1.65 per item/pair.
> 
> YAy! i think we should all put pictures up of our baby leg warmers/socks once they arrive in the mail! haha, im a nerd lol :blush: but everyone got such wonderful deals on such cute stuff i think we should share :thumbup...wonder how long it takes to ship...i'll def. let DS get some use out of them before Elliot arrives and then they will share since i was able to get 11 pairs :DClick to expand...

Yeah, 126$ worth of stuff for 31.50...1.65 per pair...can't pass that up!! That's TOO GOOD!!!

And pictures would be great! I got ALL the boy socks (Rocker, Harley, Lewis, Dee, Exlplorer, Trek, Outdoorsman)! The leggings I got are...the boy pirate, Home Run, Peter Rabitt, Scout, and little blue. Well, am getting. I haven't bought them yet as I'd rather DH bought them, LOL. So waiting until he gets home.


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar said:


> Guppy, I so wish I could afford it... round here it's £40 a session and I can't afford one a month, let alone once or more a week!

Your insurance wont cover it?
...I do pay an arm and a leg for insurance though ($12,000 per year :shock:) so it sure as heck better cover it for me lol


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I think I may actually put an order in at Babylegs, lol. Mostly socks, though. Looks like each pair of socks is actually 2 different pair so I can get 14 socks and 5 leg warmers for 31.50. I'd get more socks but there aren't any more boys ones I can add, so I added some cute boyish leg warmers. I don't think I can get that many nice things for 1.65 per item/pair.
> 
> YAy! i think we should all put pictures up of our baby leg warmers/socks once they arrive in the mail! haha, im a nerd lol :blush: but everyone got such wonderful deals on such cute stuff i think we should share :thumbup...wonder how long it takes to ship...i'll def. let DS get some use out of them before Elliot arrives and then they will share since i was able to get 11 pairs :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, 126$ worth of stuff for 31.50...1.65 per pair...can't pass that up!! That's TOO GOOD!!!
> 
> And pictures would be great! I got ALL the boy socks (Rocker, Harley, Lewis, Dee, Exlplorer, Trek, Outdoorsman)! The leggings I got are...the boy pirate, Home Run, Peter Rabitt, Scout, and little blue. Well, am getting. I haven't bought them yet as I'd rather DH bought them, LOL. So waiting until he gets home.Click to expand...

I got all boys leg warmers too :D I picked a few animal prints to match his cloth diapers, and i also picked some other cute prints, and neutral ones that could be matched with a lot of the clothing. Im so excited to try them on DS!


----------



## tiggertea

Because we don't HAVE to have insurance here (because we have the "wonderful" NHS), most non-essential things will cost in the UK Guppy. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

OIC. :dohh:
Well on the bright side you dont waste thousands of dollars every year for standard care...i am still paying off DSs birth from one year ago...Sometimes its a matter of deciding between paying for health care or paying for food...pretty ironic, eh? I hate that we pay soo much for healthcare and even then a lot of stuff isn't covered (like a homebirth :() Anyways, sorry its like that :(


----------



## Junebugs

Now i feel left out in not getting those baby legs!!! HAHAHHA ..... although becstar i lOVE those ones... the onces i saw were just leggings not onces that look like little pants


----------



## Guppy051708

JuneBugs, do you sew at all? (Even by hand). I saw a totorial on pinterest.com (very cool site btw!) on how to make baby leg warmers from women socks! (with argyle and other patterns) It looked pretty easy!


----------



## tiggertea

We pay "National Insurance" from our wages each month (an auto-deduction) that goes partly towards the NHS care we recieve. The sad fact is sometimes the care is less than wonderful (not in all cases though!) and you still have to pay for private care anyway. :dohh:
For DD1 we chose private care because the NHS MWs wouldn't even see me for basic appts and we weren't going to get any scans til 25wks "because of a baby boom and lack of time and resources". We're doing the same this time too and can empathise with the scraping ££$$ together just to 'pay for baby'. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: i hate how money constantly dictates what health you receive. It's so depressing and i dont think anyone should have to be put into that dilimea :nope: I wish we all had a good system...Canada seems to be the best. Basically your options here are pay thousands of dollars privatley, try to qualify for the government program (most wont because you can only make like $200 per MONTH, like seriously!? Who even lives like that? you would be homeless!) or you can opt for no insurance at all....ive paid privatly for insurance and ive went without insurance completly... its way too expensive to do either :( ugg, i feel ya girl. I think after this baby, we are going to un enroll from our private insurance...its not affordable at all...sure it covers stuff, but it better when you pay that much! The only thing is you have a 5 day window ONE time PER year to enroll or take yourself out of the program, otherwise you are stuck paying for it....so we will have to pay until 2013, at best, but idk, its so hard and no one should have to choose :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had to google babylegs. :)
They are sooo cute!! I would totally be getting some if I knew I were having a girl... but I can't really picture them on boys... 
I help out in the nursery at church and yesterday one little girl had on these short overalls with tights and leg warmers over them. It was sooo cute! 
The time before that, she had on tights that looked like shoes at the bottom. I don't know where her mama shops but she's very stylish. :)


----------



## tiggertea

Eeek! 5 days is not fair at all! :grr: I too hate how MONEY dictates everything in life. Oh I could rant for hours! hehehe


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> JuneBugs, do you sew at all? (Even by hand). I saw a totorial on pinterest.com (very cool site btw!) on how to make baby leg warmers from women socks! (with argyle and other patterns) It looked pretty easy!

You know i used to sew so much when i was younger and then i suddenly stopped... i think i might just start it up again... Thanks guppy!!!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

tiggertea said:


> Eeek! 5 days is not fair at all! :grr: I too hate how MONEY dictates everything in life. Oh I could rant for hours! hehehe

How true you are..... *sigh*


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, why do insurance companies get to do that? No other type of company says, "You get five days a year to decide if you want in or out." No, they get your business (or lose it) whenever you choose. Argh. Insurance makes me mad. :grr:


----------



## Junebugs

I feel so bad for what you girls have to go though... i had never been so happy to live where i live before talking to you girls on this fourm and realizing how lucky we are in Canada with Health care and Maternaty leave.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Now i feel left out in not getting those baby legs!!! HAHAHHA ..... although becstar i lOVE those ones... the onces i saw were just leggings not onces that look like little pants

LOL! I wasn't going to until I really looked at what was offered!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have joked about moving to canada just so i could get the healthcare....except i was sort of serious too :blush:

AmaryllisRed- actually they leggings look good on DS too (well the leg warmers), but you have to make sure to get very boyish looking ones. As long as they are FOR SURE boy leggings, then they actually look really good :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, the football ones are really cute and very boyish. Haha unfortuntely I am more of a football fan than dh is... so he would probably roll his eyes at me if I put them on our kid. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> I had to google babylegs. :)
> They are sooo cute!! I would totally be getting some if I knew I were having a girl... but I can't really picture them on boys...
> I help out in the nursery at church and yesterday one little girl had on these short overalls with tights and leg warmers over them. It was sooo cute!
> The time before that, she had on tights that looked like shoes at the bottom. I don't know where her mama shops but she's very stylish. :)

I couldn't picture them on boys either, at first. I went to the site and Really looked through them and there are some super cute ones - baseball, pirates, etc. I am getting 14 pairs of socks and 5 leg warmers (all boy) for 31.50. 126$ before the discount! It comes out to 1.65 per pair, I believe. You just can't beat that.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Darn it! One of the socks in my cart sold out while I was waiting for DH to get home! So that's 2 pairs of socks that I can't get...replaced by one pair of leg warmers. Not as good...only 12 pairs of socks and 6 leg warmers now...but still kept it to 32.00 so really not bad.


----------



## Guppy051708

haha there were a ton of boy ones :thumbup:
I really wanted a football pair just bc dh loves it so much, but i couldn't find them :shrug:

Here is a pi of DS in his leggings. These are just all white. I can't find the other cuter pic though :( It was a white onsie with a brown outline of a robot on it. And it came with brown and white horizontal stripped leggings. He looked like SUCH a boy in them. I loved it! wish i could find it bc this one doesnt do the leggings justice :nope: Oh and thats not pink on his cloth diaper, its def red lol These are plain white leggings, so just imagine how masculine it could look in blue, green, red, buses, firetrucks, footballs, dinosaurs, etc.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> haha there were a ton of boy ones :thumbup:
> I really wanted a football pair just bc dh loves it so much, but i couldn't find them :shrug:
> 
> Here is a pi of DS in his leggings. These are just all white. I can't find the other cuter pic though :( It was a white onsie with a brown outline of a robot on it. And it came with brown and white horizontal stripped leggings. He looked like SUCH a boy in them. I loved it! wish i could find it bc this one doesnt do the leggings justice :nope: Oh and thats not pink on his cloth diaper, its def red lol These are plain white leggings, so just imagine how masculine it could look in blue, green, red, buses, firetrucks, footballs, dinosaurs, etc.
> 
> View attachment 274535

TOO CUTE!! Def helps seeing them on an Actual boy! LOL

I could have sworn I saw football ones, but I guess not. They do have a baseball pair that are adorable - I got them!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehehe he's so cute! The diaper is awesome, btw. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They do have football ones pictured... maybe they're sold out?


----------



## Guppy051708

I saw the football leg warmers in the ads on their site but i looked forever through the leg warmers you could purchase and i didn't see them :shrug: ...i did however get the soccer ones :D


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hehehe he's so cute! The diaper is awesome, btw. :)

Thanks! :)
It's an ebay cheapie so i only paid $5! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Couldn't find them on babylegs.com but found them here: https://www.flyingpeas.com/blegs-touchdown.html


----------



## Guppy051708

Those are so cute!!!


----------



## Junebugs

guppy051708 said:


> haha there were a ton of boy ones :thumbup:
> I really wanted a football pair just bc dh loves it so much, but i couldn't find them :shrug:
> 
> Here is a pi of ds in his leggings. These are just all white. I can't find the other cuter pic though :( it was a white onsie with a brown outline of a robot on it. And it came with brown and white horizontal stripped leggings. He looked like such a boy in them. I loved it! Wish i could find it bc this one doesnt do the leggings justice :nope: Oh and thats not pink on his cloth diaper, its def red lol these are plain white leggings, so just imagine how masculine it could look in blue, green, red, buses, firetrucks, footballs, dinosaurs, etc.
> 
> View attachment 274535

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is soooooooooooooo cute guppy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightkd

Glad a few of us are getting a good deal with the Babylegs! They are usually pretty freakin expensive.. I have made my own, but the socks at the store are limiting (they are super easy to make though!)...

The football ones have been out of stock (apparently they are really popular with the football season and everything :)) but they are waiting for more stock.

Here's a pic of DD in some 'gender neutral' baby legs when she was just a few months old:

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/71789_483910399523_693054523_7127020_4818435_n.jpg

They are the regular size and a bit big for her :lol:

I miss the NHS. The healthcare system over here is appalling. We are also still paying for DD's birth (last $600 to pay in a couple of weeks, YAY!).

Wow Guppy!! I wish I could get up the nerve to go to a chiropractor... The idea freaks me out though... Not sure why :lol: I think it would help a ton!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much JuneBugs :cloud9: i just love him to pieces...you can see why :winkwink:

nightkd, i used to be freaked about the chiro, especially with the neck cracking thing, but i quickly realized how GOOD it feels to get adjusted. I was scared at first, but it actually feels very relieving...its almost like getting a professional massage, only getting adjusted instead, and the effects last longer. Its not as scary as it looks :thumbup:


I love the cow leggings!!!!I have two cow printed CDs (one is white with black cow spots, the other is white with brown cow spots). Im pretty sure i ordered one pair of cow leggings, but now i can't remember :dohh:

does anyone know how many days the free S+H wsa suposed to take?


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> nightkd, i used to be freaked about the chiro, especially with the neck cracking thing, but i quickly realized how GOOD it feels to get adjusted. I was scared at first, but it actually feels very relieving...its almost like getting a professional massage, only getting adjusted instead, and the effects last longer. Its not as scary as it looks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I love the cow leggings!!!!I have two cow printed CDs (one is white with black cow spots, the other is white with brown cow spots). Im pretty sure i ordered one pair of cow leggings, but now i can't remember :dohh:
> 
> does anyone know how many days the free S+H wsa suposed to take?

DH raves about chiros and I know I'd feel a lot better if I get adjusted... I just... Bleugh!! It makes me cringe to think about a random person popping bits of me in place :lol:

I got those ones in a swap a while back, I could never justify spending full price on any more!

I actually just checked that... Their FAQ says:

"Q: How long will it take for my BabyLegs to arrive?

A: We process your order within 3-5 business days. We ship from Edison, NJ. USPS takes approximately 4-9 business days for delivery."

I guess it's just regular USPS mail...


----------



## swanxxsong

what the heck? they had soccer babylegs?! when I looked I only saw baseball and football! D: haha


----------



## swanxxsong

https://www.amazon.com/Bundle-Monst...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1317688852&sr=1-1 These ones are pretty cute too. :haha:

-is bored, waiting for House MD premiere + surfing the web for baby stuffs-


----------



## Guppy051708

Maybe i got the last pair? :shrug: i love the football ones though

man, so only 2 days down...im gonna check my email to see if ive gotten a tracking code yet...its doubtful, but it would be nice!


----------



## swanxxsong

It must be because they sold out, because I can no longer find the football or baseball ones either. Guess their sale was a huge success! LOL


----------



## swanxxsong

OH wait, found the baseball, but not the others. lol. Ah well, whatever; I loooove the ones I got. :dance: most of which are now sold out, craaazy!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have gone to the chiro a few times. I went after I had Tony (DS2) and my spine has all of the curves backwards pretty much. But surprisingly enough my measurements on the graph (with the bars on each side) are not too far off!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

It's interesting hearing all the insurance talk. I'm in the US. The only time I've talked to Canadians about their insurance they were saying it's great for basics but that lots of people come down to the US for speciality care like difficult surgeries because sometimes it can be harder to get under a national system like Canada's. Here in the US it is so varied based on what your employer does or doesn't do. My employer offers a plan that's pretty expensive for employees (although they have other benefits that make up for it), but DH's employer has several plan options at a variety of price points and coverage, which was really nice. When I called in to check on our plan they said that almost anything with a standard birth is covered, although if Baby needs extra care after that'll be different. I'm really grateful for the coverage we have, although I'm still saving some in case of unexpected expenses!


----------



## amandad192

I'm just wondering...do you have an insurance package in the US that covers plastic surgery? Or is it all medical related only?
Here in the UK you can get certain plastic surgery on the NHS if it affects you health in some way. Like you can get a breast reduction if your boobs are bigger than a certain size and cause back problems.

I had an amazing dream last night. I dreamt I gave birth to my little princess. She was absolutey gorgous. Liam was amazing with her. Absolutel adored her. I had my wonderful home birth and breast feeding went perfectly well. Really hoping this dream comes true!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, sounds like a great dream! Don't you love dreams like that... they give you that warm and fuzzy feeling all day. :)
I haven't really had any dreams about Crumb yet... It sounds crazy, but I think I'm still too surprised that I'm pregnant! I'm only just starting to think about what it will be like when s/he gets here. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

For plastic surgery, some things are, or can be, covered - probably depending on the insurance you have, etc. I know a girl who got a medical breast reduction (for back problems) and her insurance covered it. I also know a girl whose insurance covered a nose job because something about a sports injury that broke her nose and she had difficulty breathing because of how it healed? I forget the details.

I also know women who are breast cancer survivors who had their breasts removed, and then their insurance would cover for a breast augmentation so they could have breasts if they choose to undergo the surgery. They had to go within reasonable means (same size as pre-surgery I believe) and there were limitations, but many women who had the option (who I've encountered) accept the offer. 

I don't know specifics, only what people tell me from their experiences, but certain things can be covered - just a matter of getting your insurance company to agree on what's "worthwhile and necessary" and what is not.


----------



## Guppy051708

^basically WSS. It really highly depends on your insurance. Most insurances will cover it if there is a true medical need (like how she was saying the one girl couldn't breath due to a nose injury, so they fixed it).But most of the time they will refuse to cover any of it if there isnt a real medical issue. There may be riders for purely cosmetic surgery or something, but youd probably pay an arm and a leg for it (beyond your regular insurance). It really just depends.

....insurance is outragious here....i know ppl dont like the NHS, but i think about how much i pay for insurance to get just standard care and i would love to not be in debt over just taking DS to see his doctor (we dont go every few months like they recommend because we have to pay so much!) or for me to go see my endocrinologist. ...its about $60 every time i see him and its about another $40 to get my bloodwork done....its so expensive and its not even really specialized care :nope: We have to pay $600 per month just in premium alone. Then each family member has to spend $400 off the top of the kitty before insurance even pays a penny. After that we have to pay 20% of every bill until each person in the family has gotten to $1500. If we have to go the ER, its $100 that does not go towards our deductable or coinsurance. Its $100 every time, no matter what, and you dont get credit for it :nope: That is wicked expensive and as i said, most times the care we receive is just standard care, like preventative care. Its not specialized or anything like that..i would kill to have that free even if it wasn't "the best care"....because even here we dont get the best care....


----------



## tiggertea

The NHS is a fantastic idea, and for the most part works quite well but there are some times that waiting lists and lack of funding means it fails. Def is nice to have the option of not having to pay insurance/private fees though.


----------



## KellyC75

Saw the midwife today, all was fine, not much to report...Which I suppose is a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Wow...same page we were on last night!! Shocking!

Had my first pregnancy class today - Bundles For Babies on base - free! The information was catered to military families and what we have to do to get baby on our insurance and all that good stuff. At the end we got a bag Full of stuff!! All Gerber stuff - socks bibs, onsies, sleepers, burp clothes, etc etc etc!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I understand your frustrations, Guppy. It drives me nuts as well; US healthcare is just ridiculous. Right now I pay about 250 a month for insurance, but that'll go up to at least 500 if I'm not working or cut back to parttime. On top of the insurance fees, though, I've gotten the wonderful luxury of paying at least 600 in bills for the baby already. Which hey, she's entirely worth it but it's frustrating! Supposedly I'll pay less than that, though to _have_ her so I'm keeping my FX that they're right about that one. :haha: I still need to wait for the bills to arrive for my last set of bloods, the anatomy scan and then the upcoming GT test. Once those three pass, I shouldn't have any big bills until delivery, so long as things remain quiet. Knock on wood! lol!

But I'm grateful for good healthcare even if I pay a limb for it, so I try to keep my complaining to a minimum as I do like my doctors and look forward to having a private room post-birth! :haha: The little things keep me going. ;)


----------



## TheRealMe

Scan went GREAT! AND ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats!


----------



## saphire76

Oh boy! I am trying to catch up but I don;t think I can respond to all you ladies from being away :( Congrats on the new pink and blue bumps!!! 

Welcome to who is new lol.

We had a nice weekend at the largest yard sale but way too much rain. I did buy some super cute dresses and I got an entire crib set eyelit/ lace w tea roses for $40 her ticket from the store said $250 so :happydance: and those of us with kiddies already know you do not use that stuff anyway just looks nice before the baby comes lol.
I also got a swing for $20 it's light green but I need 2 one for my salon and one for home so it will do and it was in great shape. 

I hope all are doing well and I am going to go read back a little.


----------



## KellyC75

TheRealMe said:


> Scan went GREAT! AND ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats :happydance::blue:


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly- glad your appt went well!

JP- that class sounds very helpful! Nice!

TheRealMe- Welcome to team :blue:! :D

Saphire- sounds like you got some great bargins!

I have been busy painting Elliot's room. Got the burgendy strip completly done. And i did one coat of the tan (for the top half) done. I will have to do another coat tonight, and then tomorrow do the brown on the bottom. Can't wait until its finishd!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TheRealMe said:


> Scan went GREAT! AND ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## saphire76

I have to get on this nursery thing ugh. DH got rid of the king size matteress that was in there but not the frame or box springs (big help) lol. I spotted a pretty cheap crib on walmart that had great reviews I might go that route unless I find a non drop down one at a consignment shop soon. We all know once Novemeber gets here it's all over with Thanksgiving I think this is just a US thing though and CHristmas or Haunakkah and new years and then baby time yikes!


----------



## Guppy051708

It's illegal for any stores to sell drop sided cribs, used or not. ..the only way you could get one now is if you bought privatley from someone, so you probably wont have that issue. My mom is giving me my nephews crib since he just started in his big boy bed...i am very thankful for that though as money is super tight. But we did pick one out from walmart that was low priced but great reviews so thats awesome too!


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

finally got a decent nights sleep last night!! yay - lets hope it lasts!!

in all fairness I think we are pretty luck having the NHS - we dont pay alot out of of salary and its not bad, just not sooo efficient either but i have never had any problems with them. 

only popped in quick to check in, will speak later. x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. dont you ladies in the us get prenatal care 100% covered.. im in the us and blue cross blue shield and prenatal tests and scans are covered 100%... the only thing i have had to pay for is my second set of hcg testing since i have had 2mc's prior to this pregnancy.. and i will pay for my flu shot..but thats all.. our monthly ins is high though at 602 a month for 3 of us.. 

COngrats on the blue and pink bumps.. :)

8 days till my 20 week scan..


----------



## nightkd

I think I'm just going to get a cosleeper before baby is born, $100 on Walmart's website... I've got crib etc on our baby registry, but the only thing anyone bought from there with Evey was a highchair (which is great and really handy now, but there were things we needed more when she was tiny...) so I'm not getting my hopes up that anyone will buy anything we actually need....

With E's crib, I kept my eye out for sales and jumped as soon as I found a crib I liked at a reasonable price :) It's a convertible one also.

MIL got her mattress used last time (apparently that's okay, as long as you have a full waterproof cover on it, which we do..) so that's another thing we are going to have to figure into the budget eventually...

We're hoping to qualify for Medicaid atm... We are barely below their max for a family of four, so we'll see... It would help a LOT though!


----------



## Guppy051708

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. dont you ladies in the us get prenatal care 100% covered.. im in the us and blue cross blue shield and prenatal tests and scans are covered 100%... the only thing i have had to pay for is my second set of hcg testing since i have had 2mc's prior to this pregnancy.. and i will pay for my flu shot..but thats all.. our monthly ins is high though at 602 a month for 3 of us..
> 
> ..

....sort of. but kind of not..so the deal is its "covered" however, we still have to pay our deductable and our coinsurance ($400 deductable PP/ $1500 coinsurance PP). So actually i just paid $60 on my ultrasound :wacko: It doesn't matter what you get, each person, in our family has to pay $400 off the top before insurance kicks in (this doesn't count the premium of $500-$600 per month). Then after i get that $400, if i go in network i have to pay 20% of the bill until i pay $1500. If i go out of network, then my coinsurance jumps up to $2500PP and i have to pay 80% of my bill. So, they dont cover it persay, they do so long as i pay for it :winkwink: ...we have blue cross blue shielf of Mass. ....every policy is different! It covers really well but its dang expensive!


Can't wait till your scan!!! :wohoo:

Gonna go pain another coat!


----------



## tiggertea

I do agree that when the NHS works, it works well. And we are very lucky to have anything like that in place. I've just been failed by it too many times not to jump at the chance for a rant at how I've had to pay for a good service. :haha:


----------



## tiger

kelly - :haha: sorry its a bit late lol ! 
to be honest, the thought hardly crosses my mind. its not like there is a snake in every garden or anything. but to be on the safe side, i just dont let jesse go playing near bushes etc. ive been living in north queensland for 15 months now and this place is notorious for deadly snakes, and ive seen 1 green tree snake, 1 brown snake and only recently 2 rock pythons(but to be fair, i was on a bush walk to see the pythons)
as for spiders, im terrified of them and have a huge phobia so i just dont let jesse go near them. 

also all this talk of insurance confuses me. we dont have insurance here, not many people do. anything that is done at a hospital ie scans/chiro/physio at hospital depts is free because of the health system and we pay about $20 per month through our electricity. 
also medicare (ur NHS i think?!?!?!) covers MOST things, but not all.

ok ladies - i have my specialist appt next wednesday and they want to book me in for another scan :dance: :dance: im so excited! i hope they do it !


----------



## tiger

oh and 20 weeks yesterday :dance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, congrats RealMe on the :blue: bump! :)

LilRojo, you're lucky! lol. I have lots of copays and deductibles and I have decent insurance (Aetna) but I still haven't had much luck in getting off without paying at least something for every appointment thus far. xD Ah well, she's definitely worth it!


----------



## lilrojo

It is pretty crazy how different insurance is in different places.. we do have to pay our deductable but all the necessary prenatal is 100% covered.. but like the birth i will have to pay about 3000... my deductible will start over in Jan with it being the new year so 1500 for me and 1500 for the baby.. but babies are worth the cost for sure..

Hope your all doing well.. anyone have any hints for dealing with heartburn.. mine seems to be flaring up pretty bad.. that and my sciatic nerve.. i hate to whine but at some moments its seems all i can do..


----------



## RJ2

Hi Ladies,

as usual I've been away for a bit and there is so much reading to catch up on but I'll try my best. I hope everyone has been doing well and if you haven't I hope your luck changes and things start improving soon.


----------



## swanxxsong

LilRojo - for heartburn, I was taking non-stop Tums. :haha: My doctor said that if I ended up taking more than 4-6 a day or that the Tums stopped helping, then to let her know and she'd put me on something stronger. Thankfully, within a week after asking her about it, the heartburn has stopped again. :shrug: So if you're having issues with it, I'd say ring the doctor if Tums aren't helping, as they may be able to give you a more helpful remedy. :)


----------



## saphire76

Heartburn means lots of hair lol. I lived w a Costco size bottle and u would not believe the amount of hair Jonas had. He had a 1st haircut at 3 months and every month after. I believe that wives tale.


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> kelly - :haha: sorry its a bit late lol !
> to be honest, the thought hardly crosses my mind. its not like there is a snake in every garden or anything. but to be on the safe side, i just dont let jesse go playing near bushes etc. ive been living in north queensland for 15 months now and this place is notorious for deadly snakes, and ive seen 1 green tree snake, 1 brown snake and only recently 2 rock pythons(but to be fair, i was on a bush walk to see the pythons)
> as for spiders, im terrified of them and have a huge phobia so i just dont let jesse go near them.


Thanks for replying :flower: I know im being silly, but I keep having thoughts like 'why dont I stay here, where spiders dont hurt you' :dohh:

But then I look at the reasons we are going & know that its the right thing...Im sure that spiders and snakes arent as bad as I think (I hope! :argh:)



saphire76 said:


> Heartburn means lots of hair lol. I lived w a Costco size bottle and u would not believe the amount of hair Jonas had. He had a 1st haircut at 3 months and every month after. I believe that wives tale.

Thats what everyone said to me, I suuffered so bad with heartburn, used to lay awake at night, drinking gaviscon striaght from the bottle! & I couldnt wait to see all this hair that my Daughter should have :baby: 

She had a very fine sprinkling of hair! :dohh:


----------



## TeQuiero

Ladies, I know it sounds weird, but when I was pregnant with Tony (DS2) I had TERRIBLE heartburn and the only thing that really helped was some lemonade!! I guess something about the different acid working against the stomach acid helped.... :shrug:


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Ladies, I know it sounds weird, but when I was pregnant with Tony (DS2) I had TERRIBLE heartburn and the only thing that really helped was some lemonade!! I guess something about the different acid working against the stomach acid helped.... :shrug:

Good to know, i will try that! Oh now i want some lemonade sooooo bad.... it sounds sooo good......LOL


----------



## swanxxsong

Oooh thanks for the tip TeQuiero! I love lemonade so I will try that next time! My heartburn comes and goes - I'll have a few weeks without before the daily attacks begin again. :haha: So right now, I'm in an off-period.

How is everything going with the move Kelly? I'd be nervous too; all new things to which you must adjust, but I'm sure everything will be wonderful! :hugs: And thankfully Tiger can give some first-hand reassurances. :) We have our share of creepies here, but I try to pretend they don't exist and avoid hunting them out unless I want to kill them. ;) :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for the tips ladies.. i shall try some lemonade first.. then at a last resort go to the tums.. i have been avoiding tums but seems the heartburn is here about every day now.. and i had it bad with my dd and she had a good amount of hair too.. :) so i too believe the wives tale...

Only one week to go for my scan.. seems to be coming fast now.. im excited, im sure you ladies are too since many of yours are over for now.. cant believe im almost halfway done.. seems to be flying by now.. 

Oh and Yay for mango day... :)


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> How is everything going with the move Kelly? I'd be nervous too; all new things to which you must adjust, but I'm sure everything will be wonderful! :hugs: And thankfully Tiger can give some first-hand reassurances. :) We have our share of creepies here, but I try to pretend they don't exist and avoid hunting them out unless I want to kill them. ;) :haha:


Its hard work trying to arrange everything, especially with a LO thats into everything! :wacko: Thanks for asking


----------



## geogem

Hi guys, 

I have used copious amounts of Gaviscon in my previous 2 pregnancies and just got a nice large bottle from the docs yesterday (as its free in the uk when pregnant) as it has started with a vengeance again!! 

the hair thing is a complete myth tho, Lewis was born with 4 1/2 inches of gorgeous hair and Blake born with next to none and had bad heartburn with both!! 

I


----------



## nightkd

lilrojo said:


> It is pretty crazy how different insurance is in different places.. we do have to pay our deductable but all the necessary prenatal is 100% covered.. but like the birth i will have to pay about 3000... my deductible will start over in Jan with it being the new year so 1500 for me and 1500 for the baby.. but babies are worth the cost for sure..
> 
> Hope your all doing well.. anyone have any hints for dealing with heartburn.. mine seems to be flaring up pretty bad.. that and my sciatic nerve.. i hate to whine but at some moments its seems all i can do..

Wow... That's about how much I paid for DD's birth UNinsured!! :O Well, a little bit more several months afterwards when they decided to bill us for the Drs... For my stay and the epidural and other pharmaceuticals I picked up during the couple of days afterwards we paid just under $2k... For DD's stay it was like $300 or something...

The Drs however were $3800 (anesthesiologist and MW (billed as OBGYN))... Plus of course we paid $2300 for MY MWs for the planned homebirth and prenatal care... :dohh:

Heartburn I dealt with last time and this time with Zantac.. That's the only thing that will work for me. Last time I was taking the higher dose, as it was worse and during the first tri, so making me really sick... This time I'm taking the lower dose as and when. Gaviscon liquid made me sick (again, it was the first trimester, so that's probably why!) and Tums just didn't help for me.

I find it's worse when my tummy is getting empty. I also read that you should eat legumes (beans etc) to neutralize the acid...

Ah, found the link:

https://www.karenhurd.com/concern_morning_sickness.html

It's more about morning sickness, but I've found beans can help with general acidicness for me. It may just be eating SOMETHING fulfilling, rather than what it is.. But hey, this is an interesting article! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I think I've been lucky, no heartburn! I did have one episode early on but that was it!! Of course...it could always sneak up on me!! LOL.

Last night we went to Trivia again and our team won, again!!! We won two weeks ago, then last week it was like...Trivia for Mensa or something (ridiculously hard!!!), and then again this week! So we got another 50$ gift card - free food for next time!!

Got a couple books in the mail yesterday that we ordered - Changing Diapers (which is all about cloth diapering) and The Best Homemade Baby Food on the Planet. Figured I would start researching now!!!

What else? Today is the Duck Duck Goose sale...another consignment sale. I didn't really want to go without Dh but his cousin said there are some great items so I may. We'll see.


----------



## Guppy051708

Actually John Hopkins (i dont know if its a hospital or if its a college/university :dohh:) confirmed that having large amounts of acid reflux/heart burn is not a myth. Obviously there are exceptions to every rule, so just because you get hearburn doesn't mean its fact for you, but statistically the study proved thats its true for most. 

The academic article is here:
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi...+8+Oct+from+10-14+BST+for+monthly+maintenance

but the easier one to read, the overview is here:
https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/318037/pregnant_mothers_with_heartburn_can.html?cat=25


I found it interesting, but as i said this isn't going to be true for everyone!


----------



## geogem

Oh and I worked it out today that I am actually only at work for another 60 days!! hoorah!! 12 weeks @ 5 day weeks until I finish for maternity!! wow that doesnt seem very long now!! 

I have opted to take my paid holiday time for next year first so I get 5 weeks full paid then start my maternity leave at the beginning of feb!! ooohhh doesnt sound long now!! sooo excited!! 

and only 9 days until my gender scan!! eeaaakksss!!!! 

sooo cant wait!!


----------



## saphire76

I drink Lemonade in gallons!!! That is why my husband thought I was having a girl. lots and lots of lemonade!!!
I didn't get heartburn until late in pregnancy last time. I guess it could go either way with the hair then hu girls?
Is tums not ok? I thought they were ok plus they have added calcium which I always need so I lived on them. Just wondering why you would not take it?
I think I am going to start registering online for walmart and babierus or target. I was thinking it would be good in case someone wants to buy us a Christmas gift too to have it done early just my thought.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> I drink Lemonade in gallons!!! That is why my husband thought I was having a girl. lots and lots of lemonade!!!
> I didn't get heartburn until late in pregnancy last time. I guess it could go either way with the hair then hu girls?
> Is tums not ok? I thought they were ok plus they have added calcium which I always need so I lived on them. Just wondering why you would not take it?
> I think I am going to start registering online for walmart and babierus or target. I was thinking it would be good in case someone wants to buy us a Christmas gift too to have it done early just my thought.

You may as well! I have my registries pretty much done. But my showers are in Nov and Dec!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 19 weeks, mango day geogem.. due date buddy.. :) My scan is in 7 days.. but not finding out gender.. :) staying team yellow here.. but excited to see peanut.. 

I have been researching bfing against ffing.. as i ff my dd and would love to try to bf this time around..trying to research costs etc.. there is so much info on the internet though.. anyone know of any good books or a good website that may make the decision easier.. lol


----------



## saphire76

I don't know of any good books but I do know that any amount of BFing you can do it great for the baby, burns 500 calories a day and it's FREE!!


----------



## mumanddad

I have been doing alot of research on bf too i really want to do it due to cost reasons but not sure if i can due to some tablets they gave me when i delivered logan. This tablets have alot of side effects but i was so drugged up i didnt know what i was taking :(


----------



## Tobaira

tums are my friend!!! and occasionally when they don't work I will take some famotidine (its on my list from my doc of things I can take)

I can't imagine drinking lemonade though! That is like my worst offender - the last time I drank some I had heartburn so bad that all I could do was lay there and cry.. 

I get another scan on Monday since they didn't get pictures of everything they wanted when they did the anatomy scan a couple weeks ago. Best part about twins is getting to see them all the time - makes every doctor's appointment exciting to go to lol


----------



## Guppy051708

well not sure about books that have the pros and cons of each, but i do know there are way more pros to BFing than FFing, but it really depends on the person! Its def WAY cheaper to BF! If you are looking for books strictly on BFing, i can suggest those to you, but i dont know any in the way of FFing.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tobaria, lucky! i want more scans! :brat: lol


Finally! I got Elliots room painted compltly! :dance: i just have to wait for it to dry and take the tape down. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Would love to hear them guppy... I dont know much about bfing so would love to get some good info on it :)


----------



## Guppy051708

off to check my stack out :haha: i have about 8 million birthing/pregnancy/BFing/Vaccination/Parenting books...:blush: ....my excuse is that im working in the birth world lol...brb.


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, the following books i have read, they are great books, and i know the are reputible because they were a requirment reading for me to become a child birth educator as well as a DONA Doula :thumbup:

1.) The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding by La Leche League International. Get the most updated one for the best info :thumbup:

2.) Breastfeeding Made Simple (Seven Natural Laws for Nursing Mothers) by Nancy Mohrbacher and Kathleen Kendall-Tackett.

The next book i will offer you was not on the required list but i thought it was an easy read, down to earth (sort of commical) and very informative book :thumbup:

3.) Breastfeeding Sucks (What to Do When Your Mammaries Make You Miserable) :haha: its actually a great book lol. its by Joanne Kimes


One last thing, i HIGHLY recommend any of you that are thinking of BFing (even if you havn't made your mind up yet, or are unsure if you want to BF or FF) BE SURE TO ATTEND ONE (OR MORE) LA LECHE LEAGUE (LLL) MEETINGS IN YOUR AREA!!! It is seriously one of the best things you can do and pregnant women are welcome! Here is their site, you can probably find your local LLL there :thumbup:

https://www.llli.org/webus.html


----------



## swanxxsong

My nurse said Tums are fine - and a good source of calcium! :thumbup: So I've been taking them as needed, but sticking to the guidelines on the back on the bottle. :)

La Leche League provides lots of helpful insight on BF, but there's not one very local to me, so I'm just using the info my sister has given to me. lol. May also take a free course or two, since they're all over the place at various clinics here. Just to better prepare myself. 

I want my BabyLegs to ship. My payment is still 'processing' but according to FB, that's not an issue and they should process them all today and ship all by Friday? I hope so! I'm impatient! :brat: :haha:

Work has sucked royally today. Ugh.


----------



## swanxxsong

Er, well the closest LLL is about 30 miles. I've been considering it, but I'm not sure I can make it from work to the meetings on time. :/


----------



## Guppy051708

usually they are cool with showing up late :thumbup: i would just call your local LLL Leader :thumbup:

Sorry you had a sucky day :( No fun!
Yes the class will def. help. Even though i have a very rare issue and only make less than 10% of the babys milk, im still glad i went. Plus by the time you leave the hospital you will be a pro at BFing :) But if you still have questions most hospitals have lactaction consultants, and of course there is wic. You can go the the LCs at the hospital even if you didn't deliver there.


Elliots room is all painted! My mom is giving me my nephews crib but she is back home in PA, so i wont be getting that for a while, but once the paint is dryed completly, im going to add the curtains and everything :D
(The green tape is still on the outlets in some of the pics :blush:) The paint is still tacky so it might look funny in the pics and the lightening is strange. The colors are tan, burgundy, and choc. brown :thumbup: Dont mind all of the crap :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1153.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1154.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1155.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw it looks great Guppy! Nice job! :thumbup: And thanks for the tips! I will contact the LLL leader, see how she feels about if I'm a few minutes late. I know my sister went for awhile, but it was really local to her. With how far out of the way the meetings are from my house, it'll be difficult, especially when I lose my income. But if I can get to one or two now, just to mentally prepare myself, I think it would be worthwhile! 

Speaking of losing income, I also have to figure out how, if at all, I will be able to WAH when the baby arrives. :brat: My brain is overwhelmed.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: do you have any type of work lined up? I wish i could work from home! At least make a little extra income. Even though i am a SAHM, we literally live pay check to pay check so it would be nice to have some extra spending money, not that its not worth the forefit, bc i am very thankful to be able to SAH, but we do miss out on a lot at the same time. Anywho, ive been trying to find a kiddo to babysit, but not having any luck...boo haha

the meetings (at least here) are only one time per month, so that will be helpful for you in that you wont waste the gas money


&Thank you! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Currently, no. I cannot work my present job from home, though I wish I could as I could _make_ it work, but they won't permit it (they being corporate). I work mostly from a computer, but they find it necessary that someone is physically present. I can't find it possible to leave my 6-week-old with a complete stranger for childcare; I admire people who are able, but I just... can't bring myself to do it. So the plan is for me to be a SAHM, but I need to figure out some way to make money if possible. Doesn't even need to be a lot, but I'm the insurance-carrier so that's going to be the biggest blow - finding independent insurance.

It's so overwhelming. I'll gladly surrender eating out, girlie shopping trips, etc. for being home with my baby. But paying the insurance monthly is what is going to kill. :(


----------



## tiggertea

I just want to whisper some words of encouragement swan... you WILL find a way. It really is amazing how you can manage sometimes. On paper, there was no way we could afford me being a SAHM but I said "stuff it, I wan ttime with my baby" and did it anyway (reckless maybe!) and it's turned out just fine for us. I now work a couple of evenings a week because I missed the work environment a little, but my "baby" was almost 2 when I made that step!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ so INCREDIBLY true. Every yr, about this time of yr, in fact, on paper we should be going in the hole...not meeting all of our bills...i have NO idea how, but somehow we managed when on paper we should have been up the shit crick without a paddle lol.


with that said, i understand your concern. :hugs: I can't bring myself to leave any of my children...and plus, financially speaking, it would be more expensive for me to get a job, pay child care, purchase a car (we are only a one car family), we did the math once and i would only be brining home like $20 per month after all of the expenses...SO not worth it!

I hope something works out for you and having insurance. :flow:
TBH, since we are not *planning* on having anymore babies for a few yrs, after 2012, so starting 2013, then we are going to opt out of insurance. A lot of times medical providers will cut you a pretty large break when they know you are without insurance. And then if you ever need surgery or something major happens, hospitals have the financial help thing (its not like medicaid or anything like that), but basically you income qualify (and the limit is actually pretty high), then they will either erase most of your medical debt or they will cut it down significantly. One time we had to do that for DHs ER bill (we have been without quite a few times), and the hospital program paid the entire bill. ...so although it can be quite scary being without insurance, there are a lot of ways around having to forefit so much money when something does happen. With that said, we are keeping ours until end of 2012 just because i wouldn't want to pay out of pocket for a birth and whatnot. Also, you can do payment plans. We throw about $10 every month to my plan, DH throws about $5 to his, and then i pay $15 per month for DSs doctor. We owe about $2000 but the nice thing is medical bills do not count towards your credit nor do they stack interest, so basically pay them what you can afford and it will make them happy lol


Ps, just saw your response about the baby legs, i want mine here like NOW! haha


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Thanks for the encouragement Tiggertea! I'm nervous, but I am convinced I will somehow make it work for me. Hubby works a FT job and a PT evening job a few nights a week, but he agrees that me staying home is best for the family in many ways. I know that with me home to prepare meals, we won't be tempted to eat on the fly, so that's one BIG spend that we'll diminish. And I am pretty thrifty. Insurance is the big deal-breaking, since I'm the one providing it for our family. That's the part that makes me most anxious.


----------



## swanxxsong

Whoops, posted just behind Guppy!

Opting out of insurance - will the kids be covered under something then? Or how does that work? I'm curious! 

And yeah, after paying child care, my upped insurance cost of cutting back to PT, the extra gas to drive separate (we carpool together now), etc. it wouldn't break even for me to work here. Obnoxious!


----------



## Guppy051708

So our children will probably be without insurance as well. I was so pissed, pardon my french, but last yr i tried to get Isaiah signed up for New Hampshire Healthy Kids (it's not medicaid but it is govt funding and basically you can have a pretty decent income and your kids will qualify....its pretty much Pennsylvanias "CHIP"). Well we got denied on account of we make $5 too much over the montly allowence :growlmad: I was beyond pissed, but point is, you could try something like that (i think in PA its called CHIP, its not the same as medicaid but it is govt funded). Theres a good chance you'll qualify (well i dont know your income, but like i said you can make a decent amount).Then at least your child would be covered. And if you dont qualify the same would apply for your child as would for you (about the hospital bills and the doctors charging less since your kid would be without and the payment plans)


----------



## swanxxsong

Good information to know, thank you! :thumbup: I need to drive home and prepare dinner, but I'll be back later - after doing so much-needed research! :) (and a workout, etc. etc.)


----------



## Guppy051708

NP :D
Have a great evening!


----------



## leigh5tom

Knock knock :flower: can I join you all? I'm due 3rd February :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

*opens door* Welcome leigh5tom :wave:


----------



## TeQuiero

On the SAHM point, it can be a little difficult, but at the same time you do save a lot of money on daycare. Most decent daycares in my area are well over $100 a week per child!! I would not even make enough to cover 1/2 of the cost of daycare, I was only making $450 every 2 weeks. But, as of right now I am in school, and I will be finishing about months after the baby gets here, and I am thrilled that I can do medical billing at home! It might be an idea for some of the ladies to look into, it might be a little costly to get a regular certification (about $300), but you can look forward to doing this at home while your babies are playing and napping!!

On BF, when I first went into it with Grant, at 15, I did not have any reading into it, I just knew that I wanted to do it! I was lucky that the hospital I delivered at has nursing/lactation consultants there to help support your journey into BF!! I went through it as almost completely blind, but I caught on quite rapidly, thanks to having a great family that supported me through the tougher times. I love being able to bond with my babies. AND I feel that it is really a lazy way to feed the baby (even though it takes work) but, we don't have to warm/make bottles, don't have to clean them, and I have actually fallen asleep while nursing (not for long, but I did)!!! :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to group, leigh5tom!! Hope you like to chat, because we certainly do!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ :haha: heck yes! lol


----------



## geogem

right quick question, managed to borrow a doppler from a friend today and listen to LO's hb. what is the old wives tale about the heartrate and gender? 

what does 150bpm tell me? 

just curious!


----------



## Junebugs

WOW... some days i really can't keep up with you ladies!!! ANyways...

Thanks for all the books for BF Guppy! I am so determained to do it and i want to get as much information as i can about it B4 hand...

Geogem- I don't think i really means much but i think if it is under 140 it should be a boy and over is girl.. although mine was always around 145-155 and i'm having a boy


----------



## Guppy051708

geogem, the old wives tale says that if the HB is higher than 140bpm baby is :pink: and 140 or lower baby is :blue: :thumbup:

interestingly enough, this was true with Isaiah, but not true with elliot.

No problem JuneBugs! :flower: just remember, at the end of the day you were created to BF, so your instincts will tell you how to do it. That doesn't mean issues dont arise, but it means that you have that extra "help" from within...even i managed to BF DS for 5 months despite the fact that i have Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT) which directly caused chronic low milk supply. For 2 months straight i would nurse around the clock, then pump for 20 minutes on both side day in and day out, including nights! (in hopes of increasing my supply), then give baby the pumped stuff, then give him the formula (its was truly medically necessary as i only created about 4oz every 24 hours, on a good day). Anyways, i used an SNS device (tubes that you tape to your breasts and baby feeds off the tube and the nipple at the same time). I ate every helpful food imaginable, i drank tons of water, eliminated the bad dieruetics (like caffine), took blessed thislte, fenugreek, and mothers milk tea. I even got blood work and was prescribed Domperidone (side effect of the drug is lactaction, but its for babys with acid reflux). Anways, this was my life until my son self weaned (it was an easy choice for him). But my point is, if i stuck with it, still went through the normal stages of sore nips, etc (which actually isn't normal, lol but is common), etc, then you can do it too :D you just have to put your mind to it, seek out the help when you need it, and remember that this is all natural :flow:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> geogem, the old wives tale says that if the HB is higher than 140bpm baby is :pink: and 140 or lower baby is :blue: :thumbup:
> 
> interestingly enough, this was true with Isaiah, but not true with elliot.
> 
> No problem JuneBugs! :flower: just remember, at the end of the day you were created to BF, so your instincts will tell you how to do it. That doesn't mean issues dont arise, but it means that you have that extra "help" from within...even i managed to BF DS for 5 months despite the fact that i have Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT) which directly caused chronic low milk supply. For 2 months straight i would nurse around the clock, then pump for 20 minutes on both side day in and day out, including nights! (in hopes of increasing my supply), then give baby the pumped stuff, then give him the formula (its was truly medically necessary as i only created about 4oz every 24 hours, on a good day). Anyways, i used an SNS device (tubes that you tape to your breasts and baby feeds off the tube and the nipple at the same time). I ate every helpful food imaginable, i drank tons of water, eliminated the bad dieruetics (like caffine), took blessed thislte, fenugreek, and mothers milk tea. I even got blood work and was prescribed Domperidone (side effect of the drug is lactaction, but its for babys with acid reflux). Anways, this was my life until my son self weaned (it was an easy choice for him). But my point is, if i stuck with it, still went through the normal stages of sore nips, etc (which actually isn't normal, lol but is common), etc, then you can do it too :D you just have to put your mind to it, seek out the help when you need it, and remember that this is all natural :flow:

Thanks hun!!! I seem to be getting alot of "it's natural " which is really making me feel sooooo much better!! I have been starting to feel so overwhelmed lately thinking that i might not know enough and that i am going to be lost when i have the baby. All of you are really helping me feel like i am going to be ok.. it's not like i don't know anthing.. i have read some and i feel that i am not clueless but i just didn't know if it is enough?? 

It seem like everything with this pregnancy and labor I am NOT scared about but i seem to be most scared about afterwards and mainly about breast feeding because i have heard so many stories about how hard it is....


----------



## leigh5tom

Thanks ladies! Ohhh yes a good old natter never hurt anyone hehe :flower: hope everyone's okay anyway! xxxxxxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> okay, the following books i have read, they are great books, and i know the are reputible because they were a requirment reading for me to become a child birth educator as well as a DONA Doula :thumbup:
> 
> 1.) The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding by La Leche League International. Get the most updated one for the best info :thumbup:
> 
> 2.) Breastfeeding Made Simple (Seven Natural Laws for Nursing Mothers) by Nancy Mohrbacher and Kathleen Kendall-Tackett.
> 
> The next book i will offer you was not on the required list but i thought it was an easy read, down to earth (sort of commical) and very informative book :thumbup:
> 
> 3.) Breastfeeding Sucks (What to Do When Your Mammaries Make You Miserable) :haha: its actually a great book lol. its by Joanne Kimes
> 
> 
> One last thing, i HIGHLY recommend any of you that are thinking of BFing (even if you havn't made your mind up yet, or are unsure if you want to BF or FF) BE SURE TO ATTEND ONE (OR MORE) LA LECHE LEAGUE (LLL) MEETINGS IN YOUR AREA!!! It is seriously one of the best things you can do and pregnant women are welcome! Here is their site, you can probably find your local LLL there :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.llli.org/webus.html

Thanks for the link! I know I'll be BFing (so long as all goes well!) but I think I'd enjoy going! I've heard only good things about LLL.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> My nurse said Tums are fine - and a good source of calcium! :thumbup: So I've been taking them as needed, but sticking to the guidelines on the back on the bottle. :)
> 
> La Leche League provides lots of helpful insight on BF, but there's not one very local to me, so I'm just using the info my sister has given to me. lol. May also take a free course or two, since they're all over the place at various clinics here. Just to better prepare myself.
> 
> I want my BabyLegs to ship. My payment is still 'processing' but according to FB, that's not an issue and they should process them all today and ship all by Friday? I hope so! I'm impatient! :brat: :haha:
> 
> Work has sucked royally today. Ugh.

I want my BabyLegs to ship, too!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> usually they are cool with showing up late :thumbup: i would just call your local LLL Leader :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry you had a sucky day :( No fun!
> Yes the class will def. help. Even though i have a very rare issue and only make less than 10% of the babys milk, im still glad i went. Plus by the time you leave the hospital you will be a pro at BFing :) But if you still have questions most hospitals have lactaction consultants, and of course there is wic. You can go the the LCs at the hospital even if you didn't deliver there.
> 
> 
> Elliots room is all painted! My mom is giving me my nephews crib but she is back home in PA, so i wont be getting that for a while, but once the paint is dryed completly, im going to add the curtains and everything :D
> (The green tape is still on the outlets in some of the pics :blush:) The paint is still tacky so it might look funny in the pics and the lightening is strange. The colors are tan, burgundy, and choc. brown :thumbup: Dont mind all of the crap :blush:

The room looks great!! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## tiger

hi girls,
ive read back but im really ill at the moment so can remember a thing other than to welcome leigh5tom :hi:
im so sick :cry: my throat is so unbelievably swollen that i cant talk, it hurts to swallow and breath. my head feels like its being crushed, like a horrible migraine and every muscle in my body feels like its being torn apart :nope: ughhh and i have to look after jesse .
hoping my dad can come round and watch him for me but i doubt it and jonno has no sick leave up :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad i could be of assist to all you lovely ladies :friends:

JuneBugs, sometimes there are issues, but i greatly encourage everyone to have a relationship with their local lactation consultant :) (usually found at a hospital, but there are other resources). LLL is great too for the normal issues that women can face. If you have issues beyond "the norm", like mine the DEF see your LC, but you can see an LC no matter what. I am so glad i pursued mine! Anyways, BFing is like a lot of things when it comes to being a mother. You really can't practise being a mother ahead of time, but its something you can read about. Then when you do become a mama to a baby outside of the womb just follow your instincts and intution. That has never failed me-ever. Sure some things can be tough with motherhood or Bfing, etc, but usually if you follow your instincts you will be fine :hugs: Dont be afraid to seek out professional help, if need be. Dont consider quiting right away, get the help so you can help yourself and i am certain you will have a beautiful story to tell.

every BFing experience is different, that is for sure, but for me, i thought it was one of the easiest, most natural things i have ever done...despite my milk issue, everything else was fine and no issues. Now not all women have that experience, but i find the ones that didn't stick with it are the ones who give you the horror stories. Be sure to emerse yourself with BFers to get a full scope and not just half :thumbup: And most importantly, set yourself goals for BFing. Like dont quite BFing until youve done it for 6 weeks, bc after that its soo easy. etc. you can do it if you want :flower:

and let me close by saying FFers are awesome too (i had to do both, remember ;)):thumbup: i am for a womans choice, even if i dont take that route, but just supporting the prospector BFers at the moment :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

leigh5tom said:


> Knock knock :flower: can I join you all? I'm due 3rd February :) xxxxxxx

Welcome!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks JP! :D

Tiger- oh no :( i hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> right quick question, managed to borrow a doppler from a friend today and listen to LO's hb. what is the old wives tale about the heartrate and gender?
> 
> what does 150bpm tell me?
> 
> just curious!

Mine started off high and then plateaued at 150. It's been 150 for the past couple appts I've had (couple months). I'm having a boy!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> hi girls,
> ive read back but im really ill at the moment so can remember a thing other than to welcome leigh5tom :hi:
> im so sick :cry: my throat is so unbelievably swollen that i cant talk, it hurts to swallow and breath. my head feels like its being crushed, like a horrible migraine and every muscle in my body feels like its being torn apart :nope: ughhh and i have to look after jesse .
> hoping my dad can come round and watch him for me but i doubt it and jonno has no sick leave up :cry:

Awe hon. I hope you get to feeling better, asap!!


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> right quick question, managed to borrow a doppler from a friend today and listen to LO's hb. what is the old wives tale about the heartrate and gender?
> 
> what does 150bpm tell me?
> 
> just curious!
> 
> Mine started off high and then plateaued at 150. It's been 150 for the past couple appts I've had (couple months). I'm having a boy!Click to expand...

thats similar with this little beany. It started off about 195! :shock: but lately its been about 155. With DS the highest was 164, but for the most part it was 130-140


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies, i really feel awful ! ive not felt this ill in a long time and i cant even take anything due to being pregnant :cry:
also i do get my scan, next thursday. i will be 21+2


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I went to the Duck, Duck, Goose consignment sale today with my cousin and managed to spend some more money. LOL I got a really cute dress and a sweater for myself, a few pieces of clothes for the baby, a book, and a few other things! This kid is already spoiled rotten!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Great steals JP!!!

tiger :hugs: hope it goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## leigh5tom

Thanks Tiger & JohnsPrincess, very happy to be here! :)

Tiger hope you feel better soon, I had tonsillitis about 2 weeks ago & felt really run down and pretty crap, doctor offered me antibiotics but I hate taking anything while pregnant, don't know about you ladies? Just seems weird to me, same with having the odd alcoholic drink which even midwife said was okay, doesn't seem right! That's just me though tehe :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Leighann! :)

Aw, hope you feel better soon Tiger! :hugs:

Medical billing... my curiosity is piqued. Something else into which I can look, anyway. 300 dollars for a certification isn't bad, all things considered; especially if it'll give me a means of working from home. Hubby and I just need to sit down and pound out the ideas and possibilities and stuff. Childcare's just too expensive here. /:

I need to work out, and am so distracted tonight. Grrr.


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I hope that you get better. I wish that we were closer (you know like oceans closer), I would offer to watch Jesse for you!! One thing that I had to take was benadryl (antihistamine) because during the summer we have TERRIBLE mosquitoes and it helped with the general crappy feeling! :hugs: dear!!


----------



## TeQuiero

swanxxsong said:


> Welcome Leighann! :)
> 
> Aw, hope you feel better soon Tiger! :hugs:
> 
> Medical billing... my curiosity is piqued. Something else into which I can look, anyway. 300 dollars for a certification isn't bad, all things considered; especially if it'll give me a means of working from home. Hubby and I just need to sit down and pound out the ideas and possibilities and stuff. Childcare's just too expensive here. /:
> 
> I need to work out, and am so distracted tonight. Grrr.

There are many insurance companies, and even very nice hospitals, that hire outside coders to code the information. I started to pursue for an associates degree working around it around the time Tony turned 1, and so far I have enjoyed what classes I have had that work around the coding aspect of my degree.


----------



## Guppy051708

ive thought of doing medical billing, but i read a lot of graduates (from that certification) say there are not really any jobs...there could be though, but just a warning, otherwise i would have def. pursued it! It appears as if the market has been flooded with these degrees and thus not many jobs available, but you never know!


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah, from the brief bout of research I did, people thought it was tough to get placed. :shrug: But that could be for a variety of reasons. I always have people tell me, "if it sounds too good to be true, it is," in terms of working from home - it's like they just want to discourage me from trying anything at this point! haha. So I'm always looking into things, then shying away because I'm afraid of mucking it up a bit. Blah! haha


----------



## Guppy051708

you never know...perhapes you could look for job openings and see if there are any. If there is a selection, then go for it. If not, do whatever you feel is best. ...its tempting...i really want to make extra $$$ on the side and stay home, but its finding anything.


----------



## saphire76

Ok ladies I sit on the computer all day at work and there are like 5 posts all day. I go out for the night and I am 6 pages behind? Wth
Anyway a little late on the posts but I wanted to add something abouy bfing. I had a hard time w Jonas and calked every organization w no help but my mom works for a visiying nurse association and they sent me a lactation consultant and she gave me a nipple guard remember this if u have latchjbg issues bam baby bf no problem used it for a month and then we were fine on our own thank god but it was such a help.
I was going to stay home longer than I did last time but my dh just lost his job :( ugh not his fault just downsizing but now ill have to work as long as I can. Pray for an opening for him.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

leigh5tom said:


> Thanks Tiger & JohnsPrincess, very happy to be here! :)
> 
> Tiger hope you feel better soon, I had tonsillitis about 2 weeks ago & felt really run down and pretty crap, doctor offered me antibiotics but I hate taking anything while pregnant, don't know about you ladies? Just seems weird to me, same with having the odd alcoholic drink which even midwife said was okay, doesn't seem right! That's just me though tehe :) xxxxxxxxxxx

Thankfully, I rarely get sick...unless I get the flu shot which is making me insane trying to decide if I should get it now or not!! Anyways, the only thing I've taken this pg is my medication that I have to take, pre natals, and tylenol. I've had a couple TINY sips of alcohol (just to get a taste...nothing that even filled my mouth, lol) but that's it. However, I will probably have One glass of wine at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## saphire76

I am def not getting the flu shot my DH and mom both got it last yr and were sick for 3 weeks! I won't voulentarily get a needle anyway lol. 

The wine oh how I miss it :( my DH had a glass w dinner the other night and I almost had a sip but opted not to I am seriously considering one on thanksgiving like you said. I'll see half way there now so I might make it lol. I am getting sparkling wine brought in after delivery though. Your milk isn't in for a day anyway right? Colustrum is different yes?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I heard the same about medical billing, that there aren't as many jobs out there as they would have you believe. 

I'm going to have to go back and read about the BFing... I'm so on the fence about it... And anything that could make it easier is of interest to me. 

I'm still undecided about the flu shot, too... I almost got it spur of the moment today when I was at the pharmacy... but I chickened out. Last year, it kept me from getting the flu and I didn't get sick from the shot, but my arm hurt at the injection site for like six months!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Personally i will not be getting the flu vaccine...i figure if im worrying about it so bad, then perhaps i shouldn't get it...so i wont...but everyone should do what they feel they should do and what is right for them :flower: Doing your own research is very important.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy the nursery looks awesome so far! I love the colors!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm really leaning on the NO side for the flu shot. I honestly NEVER get it unless I'm forced to (military can do that but since I don't go do my military time during flu season I can almost always get away with not getting it). I ALWAYS get sick when I get it, whether it's the shot, the mist, etc etc. I NEVER get sick when I don't get it. Because of how *I* react to it...I'm thinking no even if it is recommended because baby doesn't need me all super sick!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks to Guppy and the rest of you ladies for all the info on bfing.. it has all been very helpful.. but im off to bed.. so will try to catch up tomorrow better..


----------



## tiggertea

You lot can talk.... :haha: 5 pages since I logged off!

Welcome Leigh! Added you to list in OP.


----------



## tiggertea

Am I the very last to get my gender scan?? On 20th?


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Am I the very last to get my gender scan?? On 20th?

:hugs: How far along will you be for your scan? :shrug:

Mine was booked for when im exactly 20 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

I'll be 21 weeks at my "20 week" scan, but gender scan is a few days after with my Consultant. I'm getting impatient! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> Good to know, i will try that! Oh now i want some lemonade sooooo bad.... it sounds sooo good......LOL


Just had to go & buy some lemonade now! :haha: Oh & a lovely fresh *lemon *to slice & pop in :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> thanks ladies, i really feel awful ! ive not felt this ill in a long time and i cant even take anything due to being pregnant :cry:
> also i do get my scan, next thursday. i will be 21+2

:hugs: Get well soon :hug:

I have my 20 week scan on thursday too :happydance:



geogem said:


> right quick question, managed to borrow a doppler from a friend today and listen to LO's hb. what is the old wives tale about the heartrate and gender?
> 
> what does 150bpm tell me?
> 
> just curious!

My LO's heartrate was 150bpm the other day when the midwife checked :baby:



leigh5tom said:


> Thanks ladies! Ohhh yes a good old natter never hurt anyone hehe :flower: hope everyone's okay anyway! xxxxxxx

Welcome :wave: Good to have you join us 



Guppy051708 said:


> Elliots room is all painted! My mom is giving me my nephews crib but she is back home in PA, so i wont be getting that for a while, but once the paint is dryed completly, im going to add the curtains and everything :D
> (The green tape is still on the outlets in some of the pics :blush:) The paint is still tacky so it might look funny in the pics and the lightening is strange. The colors are tan, burgundy, and choc. brown :thumbup: Dont mind all of the crap :blush:

Love the colours ~ Room looks fab :winkwink: Pat on the back :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

-pokes around-

I'm sleepy. 

Zzzzz.


----------



## Guppy051708

have fun at your scan!!!!

anyone getting acupuncture done? I am bound and determined to not have another posterior baby lol Mine insurance wont cover it but i did find a local acupuncturist that does group acupuncutre and so it only cost $15 per visit instead of $80!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My "20 week" scan is the 27th. I'll be 22 + 4. :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

:dance: I'm not last! (Sorry AR! :blush:)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:) That's okay, I figured I could make you feel better. :)

I don't know why my dr is doing it so late. I think she's taking a vacation. :shrug: 
It will be ten weeks between scans! Can't wait to see how Crumb has grown! Getting anxious... :coffee:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ow, ow, ow Guppy! :haha: I admire your dedication, but there is no way I could do that. I would die. Shudder!

But I popped on to ask you: chiropractor. Can you tell me more please? Was yours reccommended by your doctor? If not, how did you go about finding someone with practice/expertise with pregnant women? My back has been throbbing so badly lately, likely because of my sitting non-stop at work, and I'm desperate for any kind of relief possible, because I'm so tense and rigid and just ow. I had a pregnancy massage a few months back, but the aching has not faded and it doesn't feel as though it's muscular pain as much as just _pain_-pain if that makes sense.


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> have fun at your scan!!!!
> 
> anyone getting acupuncture done? I am bound and determined to not have another posterior baby lol Mine insurance wont cover it but i did find a local acupuncturist that does group acupuncutre and so it only cost $15 per visit instead of $80!

I have accupunture once a month to keep away terrible headaches ive suffered with for about 6 years! :dohh:

Thats a great price :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok, so yesterday we were confused by the website 'centering' everything :wacko:

Now today they have juggled the smileys around :dohh: 

What are they trying to do to us!! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 19 weeks Kelly.. :)

My 20 week scan is in 6 days... On wed at 3pm... so excited.. i havent seen baby since 9 weeks so been forever.. 

How are you all doing today.. :)


----------



## nightkd

Okay, I had to skim through all the pages I missed, because Evey is being quiet for 2 minutes... She's been SUPER shrieky and demanding the past couple of days.

I got my Babylegs shipping notice yesterday... I checked out the tracking number and it looks like they've just printed the label off so far though, but hey, hopefully that means my package is ready to go!! :thumbup:

Room looks good Guppy! We are unsure if we're moving, so I don't think there's much point painting... Our lease is up in November and I don't THINK we'll be moving then, but maybe 6 months from then... Either to a bigger apartment in the same complex (though ours is in a great place and although our neighbours are a bit annoying sometimes, we don't have any major problems.. Old apartment sucked for neighbours!) or elsewhere if we can find a house to rent. I was thinking about getting some decals and decorating at least a bit, but it feels a bit naff to make the room look all pretty, then move and use the same decor at a new place... I don't know why... :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

Still no news on my BabyLegs. Boo! But obviously they got a _ton_ of orders so I'm being patient as possible. I mean, I can't use them yet anyway sooooo... :haha:

I was confused too Kelly! I thought maybe it was just me, that everything's changing everytime I log on but only in my head. Guess not! :dohh: xD


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks!
Yeah, we were in that situation, we figured we were moving (which we did) so im glad i didn't put the time and effort into painting and everything. Decals is a great idea! ...im lazy though so personally i would off until i knew for sure what was going on, but at the same time planning is fine so i dont know if i would be able to resist :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Ow, ow, ow Guppy! :haha: I admire your dedication, but there is no way I could do that. I would die. Shudder!
> 
> But I popped on to ask you: chiropractor. Can you tell me more please? Was yours reccommended by your doctor? If not, how did you go about finding someone with practice/expertise with pregnant women? My back has been throbbing so badly lately, likely because of my sitting non-stop at work, and I'm desperate for any kind of relief possible, because I'm so tense and rigid and just ow. I had a pregnancy massage a few months back, but the aching has not faded and it doesn't feel as though it's muscular pain as much as just _pain_-pain if that makes sense.

Thank you :blush:

So, i relocated to new hampshire from PA about a year and a half ago, so i had a tougher time getting recommendations and all. however, my son goes to a pediatricians office that is very holistic and natural in their ways (they use modern meds too but try to be open minding with a holistic health, etc). anyways, in their building they have acupunturist, chiropractor, nutrionist, etc. I was seeing some bonkers guy in a different town but i was not satisfied with him (at all). Since i am a child birth educator, i asked the other local child birth educators and they recommend the place i currently go to. If you know anyone else in the area, just ask around. Word of mouth is the best way to do it. ...the other chiro i was seeing (the crappy bonkers guy :wacko:) was actually recommended by my doctor...well she should not have recommended him at all :nope: he was horrible and didn't really help much. So i say ask friends, family...you could ask your doc or better yet your maternity care provider, and see what you find. I also recommend doing an internet search. I got a few recommendations from the child birth ed teacher, and then i did my online research and found this lady who is speacilized in prenatal and pediatric chriopractic. With that said, when i lived in PA and was pregnant (preconception to about 27 weeks) i had this one chiropractor, he didn't techincally specialize in pregnancy, but he was still excellent and helped me greatly!



KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> have fun at your scan!!!!
> 
> anyone getting acupuncture done? I am bound and determined to not have another posterior baby lol Mine insurance wont cover it but i did find a local acupuncturist that does group acupuncutre and so it only cost $15 per visit instead of $80!
> 
> I have accupunture once a month to keep away terrible headaches ive suffered with for about 6 years! :dohh:
> 
> Thats a great price :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you think going 2x per month will be enough to get the baby in the anterior position? I know its recommended that you go a couple times per week and i knwo that is an EXCELLENT price, but we just cant afford it :nope: Whats your opinion? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Still havn't gotten notice of my baby legs shipping. Boo! :brat:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Guppy! I'm definitely going to do some research, see what I can find out about it. I'm just struggling with intense back pain, but hubby seems skeptical of a chiro (as his experiences are limited and he thinks they're all whack-a-doodle lmao) so I'm like SIGH. haha. I'm sure the majority of my pain, besides my changing body, is because I'm confined to a desk all day, 5x a week. So it's like... after 45 hours a week of sitting at a desk per week, my poor back just cannot handle it. :brat:

I'm bummed too, apparently babysteals had great baby carriers and I was a half hour too late for the sale! :brat: :haha:


----------



## becstar

No time to catch up with all the posts right now - just saying hi, hope you're all well!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

hope we are all doing well,

so, my sister is testing tomorrow morning!! yay!! after her struggles and going through ivf i really really hope this is it for her! i am awaiting a 7am phonecall to let me know, is it strange that i want this for her more than i did for myself! maybe its because i knew i could just try again next month but with her it means a whole lot more saving up and heartache and stress if this isnt it for her? 

just sooo want to know and will be gutted if this isnt her time. 

well, i will update tomorrow - good or bad and let you all know!!


----------



## Tobaira

Your pictures look great Guppy - I wasn't brave enough to paint in more than one color lol! We actually painted the nursery on Sunday so here are my pictures.. the color is a honey butter that can look more orange or yellow depending on whether there is natural light or not. Of course the cat thinks we put the cribs together just for him. And yes, I did freak out once we had both cribs put together thinking omg how are we going to handle two at once. But as long as I stay out of the nursery I'm fine lol!!

As for the whole flu shot thing I go back and forth on it since I normally don't get it. I will probably just ask my dr and go with whatever she says. I was taken down really badly by pneumonia last year so it's made me a little paranoid about the flu. DH got a shot this year because I'm pregnant, he normally skips it too. I thought maybe if he was covered then I could skip it lol.
 



Attached Files:







nursery_3Oct11a.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









nursery_3Oct11c.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Junebugs

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope we are all doing well,
> 
> so, my sister is testing tomorrow morning!! yay!! after her struggles and going through ivf i really really hope this is it for her! i am awaiting a 7am phonecall to let me know, is it strange that i want this for her more than i did for myself! maybe its because i knew i could just try again next month but with her it means a whole lot more saving up and heartache and stress if this isnt it for her?
> 
> just sooo want to know and will be gutted if this isnt her time.
> 
> well, i will update tomorrow - good or bad and let you all know!!

Sending your sister some baby dust!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

The room looks beautiful Tobaira!

Sorry about missing the baby steal deal Swanxx. But they do post carriers frequently so just keep checking back :D


----------



## tiger

geogem - sending your sister LOTS AND LOTS of :bfp: vibes ! 
everyones nurserys look great. i havent even started :nope: jesses room will be both their rooms and its so tiny but we will be moving before she gets put in the same room with jesse so im unsure if i should decorate or not :shrug: also we rent so i cant paint , was thinking of getting those removeable stickers for the walls etc ?
feelign a little better today, still not great. yesterday was awful to be honest. i had a bucket next to me filled with nappies and wipes for jesse so i didnt have to move too much unless it was to get jesse food or water. i napped when jesse did from 1.30pm-3.30pm and then my mum got home and i fell asleep again on the lounge from 430-530pm. and jonno sent me to bed at 630pm because i was so ill i could hardly move :cry: i had a good 12hrs sleep and i feel a little better today, i sound like a man when i talk though and my throat is still unbelievably swollen and u can see how bad it is looking at my neck. i keep coughing up massive balls of puss and blood :sick: :sick: its awful ! i think im going to need antibiotics but i cant take them ?


----------



## tiger

and sharing how much ive popped in 3 days :shock: exactly 20 weeks and today at 20+3 :wacko:


----------



## Jokerette

Tobaira- looks great!! I love the kitty in one of the cribs ;) ps- if you are trying to keep him out eventually I have found tin foil laid in the crib to be a great deterant to start training my cat to stay out :)

Tiger- look at you!! You look so great! I have bump envy!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Gem, hoping for your sister to have gotten her sticky bean!! Sending her lots and lots of :dust:

Tiger, it is great that you are feeling a bit better today!! I hope that you get better ASAP! Great bump!! It really got big over the 3 days!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiger, that is one AWeSOME bump!!! Baby must have had a growth spurt!


----------



## saphire76

Love the colors guppy!

The box springs and frame are finally out of the baby's room yay now just need the tv stand out and I can start organizing and hopefully DH will paint it for me. Did u guys paint it ? Cause I've heard we can't paint pregnant but then heard we can w window open and mask ect. Although I want stripes so hoping DH can handle that request.

Jokerette I can't believe your nursery done already crazy. 

My butt and back of my thighs are killing me everyday. This working standing up is not working out for me this pregnancy. I need a prenatal massage so bad! I need my glutes rubbed!,,,


----------



## Junebugs

Tobaira said:


> Your pictures look great Guppy - I wasn't brave enough to paint in more than one color lol! We actually painted the nursery on Sunday so here are my pictures.. the color is a honey butter that can look more orange or yellow depending on whether there is natural light or not. Of course the cat thinks we put the cribs together just for him. And yes, I did freak out once we had both cribs put together thinking omg how are we going to handle two at once. But as long as I stay out of the nursery I'm fine lol!!
> 
> As for the whole flu shot thing I go back and forth on it since I normally don't get it. I will probably just ask my dr and go with whatever she says. I was taken down really badly by pneumonia last year so it's made me a little paranoid about the flu. DH got a shot this year because I'm pregnant, he normally skips it too. I thought maybe if he was covered then I could skip it lol.

The room looks great!! I LOVE YOUR CAT IN THE CRIB!!!! SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> Tiger, that is one AWeSOME bump!!! Baby must have had a growth spurt!

i think she has, because i used to be able to tell when jesse was having one because he would move an insane amount when he was growing, and the last 2 days she has been non stop. rolling, kicks, flips and stretching out, im feeling her move at least twice an hour at the moment and it was nowhere near that much this time last week. im really excited to go to my scan next week and find out how much she has grown since 18weeks.
also plus side about the scan is confirming she is a she ! lol 
thankyou ladies :hugs: im feeling much better right now, thank goodness. throat is still awful but i can deal with that !


----------



## tiger

Guppy051708 said:


> Tiger, that is one AWeSOME bump!!! Baby must have had a growth spurt!

i think she has, because i used to be able to tell when jesse was having one because he would move an insane amount when he was growing, and the last 2 days she has been non stop. rolling, kicks, flips and stretching out, im feeling her move at least twice an hour at the moment and it was nowhere near that much this time last week. im really excited to go to my scan next week and find out how much she has grown since 18weeks.
also plus side about the scan is confirming she is a she ! lol 
thankyou ladies :hugs: im feeling much better right now, thank goodness. throat is still awful but i can deal with that !


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi ladies! Been doing a ton of reading to catch up! Tiger hope you are feeling better soon! Geogem I hope this is your sister's time!! Praying for that :bfp: for her!! How exciting would that be for you to have your kiddies so close together. :)

So many cute nurseries on here...I'll try and post a pic soon. 

Guppy, everytime I slouch in my chair at work, I think about what you said about getting baby in the right position, and I always sit straight up! You have gotten into my head, and I appreciate it. :)

Our baby girl has been named. :) We can't wait to meet Mallory Joy.


----------



## tiger

awww great name ! :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> and sharing how much ive popped in 3 days :shock: Exactly 20 weeks and today at 20+3 :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 276257
> 
> View attachment 276258

**pop!**:kiss:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi BecStar! :wave: Hope all is well with you too!

FX for your sister, GeoGem! :dust:

Aw Tobaira &#8211; I squealed out loud here at work seeing your two cribs all set up and everything. I&#8217;m so excited for you!

Thanks Guppy! I figure hey, wasn&#8217;t meant to be now, but I will keep stalking and see what happens. I registered for a Moby Wrap but everyone raves about the Mei so&#8230; I&#8217;m keeping my eyes open for one. :)

Sheesh Tiger, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: And lovely bump! I have major bump envy! Mine&#8217;s mostly from my piss-poor eating habits from thus far, though this week has been a positive week&#8230; minus last night. At 10pm I could have killed someone for a quesadilla&#8230; so that&#8217;s what I got. First MAJOR pregnancy craving I&#8217;ve had, where I concentrate on anything because I just needed that quesadilla. :haha:

So I need to work out tonight to um, yeah, balance that one out there.

Aw I love the name RedHead! So beautiful! :hugs:

MY BACK HURTS. :brat: And I&#8217;ve only been at my desk for an hour. In another 8, I might die. 

/rant



///posting bump update. mine's yeah, not looking much different. :( haha
 



Attached Files:







bump 22.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, the deal was for a mei tai?? Bummer. I want a mei tai so bad!! What was the deal? I'll probably end up paying retail for one just because I'm hesitant to buy something like that used or from a random ebay seller I don't know.


----------



## saphire76

Good morning ladies :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I have no idea what the deal was, sadly; I saw it posted on here in the pregnancy club but by the time I noticed, I was about 30 minutes late or something outrageous. lol. So bummed! I'll have to keep hunting for one!


----------



## Junebugs

redheadbabies said:


> hi ladies! Been doing a ton of reading to catch up! Tiger hope you are feeling better soon! Geogem i hope this is your sister's time!! Praying for that :bfp: For her!! How exciting would that be for you to have your kiddies so close together. :)
> 
> so many cute nurseries on here...i'll try and post a pic soon.
> 
> Guppy, everytime i slouch in my chair at work, i think about what you said about getting baby in the right position, and i always sit straight up! You have gotten into my head, and i appreciate it. :)
> 
> our baby girl has been named. :) we can't wait to meet mallory joy.

lovely name!!!

Tiger-- wow look at that pop!!! That's great!!!


----------



## tiggertea

I don't think we'll be changing the nursery at all... because we were team yellow last time, we did it pretty much gender neutral (cream walls with red, yellow, blue and silver stars painted in a "border" and silver curtains with the same colours on.) #2 will be sharing with DD1 (at least in the baby/toddler stage) so we're leaving it as is. Probably. :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Great name redheadbabies!!

Hi ladies! Hope you're having a good day! I am feeling slight flutters but still no big kicks... I can't wait for a really noticeable movement where I can say "whoa baby!"


----------



## tiggertea

Hubby felt bubba move for the first time last night. :cloud9: It's made it real again for him.
You'll have the big movements soon I'll bet Joker... it takes a little while longer with the first I think.


----------



## nightkd

Check out thebabywearer forums or diaperswappers for used carriers :) You may have to stalk a little bit, but I got my Mei Tai on DS for $15 (WAHM one) and it's really good...first carrier I used (when E was a couple of months old) and we both loved it. :) I also used Swap Mamas and got my Ergo in a trade for a necklace I never wore. :)

And of course keep an eye on all the deal websites (like babysteals) because carriers do pop up pretty often. Just make sure it's a good one! ;)

You have to be careful with buying on Ebay as there are a lot of fake carriers on there....and they can be dangerous because they aren't made to standard (with lots of reinforcement in the seams/straps etc so they could break or baby could fall out etc).


----------



## swanxxsong

Hubby is impatiently awaiting when he can feel the baby. I haven't even felt her much lately - at first it was quite often, now she must be turned elsewhere because it comes less frequently. Doctor wasn't worried though, so neither am I. Just impatient. :( haha

Thanks for the tips Night, I'll check out those sites! Everyone on BBC in the babywearer section warned me about eBay - so I decided to not even attempt that. Hoping a nice trade with a trustworthy person _or_ a steal on babysteals will be the route to take. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

RedheadBabies - glad to be of help :winkwink:

Congrats to everyone's hubbys that felt the baby :cloud9: DH is still waiting....but i know he wont be able to feel it for awhile....another anterior placenta + lots of padding...yeah it will probably be another month or two...


----------



## tiger

thanks everyone :flower: 
guppy- not necessarily - i have an anterior placenta and jonno can still feel baby moving. shes been doing gymnastics in there the last few days and hes felt some huge kicks, and he gets this massive grin everytime! :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> thanks everyone :flower:
> guppy- not necessarily - i have an anterior placenta and jonno can still feel baby moving. shes been doing gymnastics in there the last few days and hes felt some huge kicks, and he gets this massive grin everytime! :cloud9:

Youre so lucky!!! (and thin, im jealous :haha:) but i had an anterior placenta with Isaiah and DH couldn't fill him move until 25 weeks (maybe more). If it happens sooner that will be amazing, but it took a long time last time....oh well...i dont feel like DH is excited about this baby at all :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't feel like mine is excited either. It's sort of like, been there done that, you know? But I kind of knew that through the ttc process, too. He was like, if that's what you want, I'll play along. After all, he was getting lots of :sex:, so he was happy. :shrug: 

I'm not sure yet if baby's movements are strong enough to feel on the outside... I can feel them if I put my hand there, but I think that's 'cause I have the added benefit of feeling it from the inside at the same time. 
Plus I'm not so thin anymore and I feel self-conscious having him put his hand on my belly. :(


----------



## TeQuiero

Last night we were laying on the bed listening for the baby's heartbeat and we could see her kicking. And that is with an anterior placenta, so hopefully you'll feel this baby sooner Guppy!! 

I've been so tired lately!!! It is terrible!! 

And.......



*22 weeks today!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## amandad192

guppy I have an anterior placenta and OH has been able to see and feel kicks for a couple of weeks.
You look slimmer than me (going by your avatar) so hopefully it won't be too long for you.

Have you tried laying on yourside when he's kicking to see if your OH can feel him that way?


----------



## mumanddad

Went for another scan yesterday to make sure the placenta was ok and the cord was an ok length... Well they are both great but im on asprin :( some blood vessells are small and there scared i could get blood clots :(


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Went for another scan yesterday to make sure the placenta was ok and the cord was an ok length... Well they are both great but im on asprin :( some blood vessells are small and there scared i could get blood clots :(

Im glad the cord & placenta were all Ok :thumbup:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, not a massive amount to report but my sister got her BFP!!!! 

after 5 years of wanting she is finally having a little baba of her own!!! I am sooooo happy for her! and I am finally going to be an aunty!! yay

hope everyone is ok, not really got much else to say! lol


----------



## tiggertea

CONGRATS to your sister geogem! :cloud9:


----------



## saphire76

Geogem- yay! That's awesome.

We are in our way to take ds and his cousin and best friend to sesame place. Wish me luck.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

My dh felt baby move last night.. as baby gave a good kick.. was the best feeling ever.. 

4 days till my scan.. cant wait..

Hope your all doing good..


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> We are in our way to take ds and his cousin and best friend to sesame place. Wish me luck.

Whats sesame place? :shrug:

Good luck, whatever it is! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats to your sis, geogem!


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats to your sister i wish happy heathly 9 months xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck and have fun at Sesame Place, Saphire! :) 

Congrats to your sister Geogem, that's awesome! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Gem, big congrats to your sister!! It is great that she got her BFP!!! I bet that she is way over the moon with joy!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry to get OT, but is anyone going unassisted? I am in the States, and can't get HB MW covered through insurance. I also can't afford to pay out of pocket for a HB MW. I am seeing two free standing birth center MWs, however, they are at least a one hour drive away, and im not sure how thats going to work out in the worst winter month of the yr here (February). I will remain in their care for the duration of my pregnancy (and perhaps even the actual birth) but Im undecided at this point about birthing at the FSBC or at home, please dont judge :blush:, but just wanted to know if anyone else was taking the UCB route? I dont want to turn this into a debate or a war, but i was just looking for someone to chat with about this :friends:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I think that I would be too scared to have a home birth. But I think that you have enough knowledge to know what you can handle!! I wish that there was a way for you to get a midwife to assist you without it costing an arm and a leg!! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I was looking up some stories about unassisted home births, and I found this site that might interest you (if you have not seen it before). It is about a family that has had 7 out of 12 children by unassisted home births!!

https://birthjunkie.com/homebirth/


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you very much TeQuiero! 
I still havn't decided if i will or not...i think its one of those things if i dont want to go to the FSBC while im in labor (or i cant because of the bad roads), then i just want to be prepaired. Im not opposed to using the FSBC, and i really do LOVE my MWs, they truly are amazing and i have no issue with them. But im worried about the commute, so i just want to get acquainted with everything for the "just in case"...in case im being stubborn :blush: or case the roads are bad/closed...in case my labor goes quickly, fat chance of that :haha: I am also lucky enough to live within 5 min of a hospital...im so undecided, i just wish there was a bigger community to talk about this with. 

ive never seen that site before! off to read :D


----------



## saphire76

KellyC75 said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> We are in our way to take ds and his cousin and best friend to sesame place. Wish me luck.
> 
> Whats sesame place? :shrug:
> 
> Good luck, whatever it is! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Do you get sesame street the children's program there? Its a theme park that's based on the show and you can meet the characters too. Normally we love it today not so much toooo busy w Halloween. We left and took the kids to see real steel. Awesome movie !


----------



## RedheadBabies

geogem said:


> Hey ladies, not a massive amount to report but my sister got her BFP!!!!
> 
> after 5 years of wanting she is finally having a little baba of her own!!! I am sooooo happy for her! and I am finally going to be an aunty!! yay
> 
> hope everyone is ok, not really got much else to say! lol

Yay!!!! So happy to hear this! :) I was hoping to see an update soon!


----------



## tiger

mumanddad- sorry to hear about the vessels :( how much aspirin do u need ? 
geogem- congrats to ur sister on her :bfp:
so ladies with a bit more knowledge health wise - how dangerous is cat saliva whilst pregnant ? ? :shrug: i was giving the cat a bath and he turned around and bit me quite bad on my wrist and wouldnt let go, blood was everywhere and the teeth puncture wounds are really quite deep :wacko: my wrist swelled instantly so its bandaged at the moment because it hurts. but i know cats carry bacteria that isnt good for pregnant women. what are the chances something will go wrong ? and what should i look out for ?


----------



## navywife86

Guppy i thought you were having a birth center birth like me? so are considering just you and OH delivering the baby?


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> Thank you very much TeQuiero!
> I still havn't decided if i will or not...i think its one of those things if i dont want to go to the FSBC while im in labor (or i cant because of the bad roads), then i just want to be prepaired. Im not opposed to using the FSBC, and i really do LOVE my MWs, they truly are amazing and i have no issue with them. But im worried about the commute, so i just want to get acquainted with everything for the "just in case"...in case im being stubborn :blush: or case the roads are bad/closed...in case my labor goes quickly, fat chance of that :haha: I am also lucky enough to live within 5 min of a hospital...im so undecided, i just wish there was a bigger community to talk about this with.
> 
> ive never seen that site before! off to read :D

As much as I don't really agree with unassisted births...your a child birth educater and doula right? I think if other poeple can do it from a little bit of their own research, then the knowledge you must have says that you would be the perfect "candidate" for an unnassisted birth.
I'm having a home birth but I'm really dreading the pushing stage. I don't mind getting my fanny out to the midwives but I'm really nervous about being watched pushing. I may ask them to face the wall lol...OH included.

I don't know what the poeple you know think, or the general attitude towards home births in your area...but I've been told all sorts of crap. Like I'm putting my baby's life in danger...well no the way I see it..is by staying home I hope to stay calm, keep baby calm and lower the risks of anything going wrong...I think i'd be seriosuly lectured if I wanted to go unassisted lol.


My cousin had an unplanned unassisted homebirth. Her hubby and the ambulance didn't make it on time and she gave birth on her bathroom floor.


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> We are in our way to take ds and his cousin and best friend to sesame place. Wish me luck.
> 
> Whats sesame place? :shrug:
> 
> Good luck, whatever it is! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you get sesame street the children's program there? Its a theme park that's based on the show and you can meet the characters too. Normally we love it today not so much toooo busy w Halloween. We left and took the kids to see real steel. Awesome movie !Click to expand...

Oh yeah, sesame street ~ That sound great for the little 'uns :thumbup: Sorry it was so busy

But glad you made up for it with a good movie :winkwink:


----------



## mumanddad

tiger said:


> mumanddad- sorry to hear about the vessels :( how much aspirin do u need ?
> geogem- congrats to ur sister on her :bfp:
> so ladies with a bit more knowledge health wise - how dangerous is cat saliva whilst pregnant ? ? :shrug: i was giving the cat a bath and he turned around and bit me quite bad on my wrist and wouldnt let go, blood was everywhere and the teeth puncture wounds are really quite deep :wacko: my wrist swelled instantly so its bandaged at the moment because it hurts. but i know cats carry bacteria that isnt good for pregnant women. what are the chances something will go wrong ? and what should i look out for ?

Im on a low one 75 mg but im on it till the day i give birth :s


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I do not believe that the cats saliva is something that is terribly worrisome. I know that their urine is too strong of ammonia and that their feces carries bacteria, so both of these are dangerous. I was bit by my cat when I was pregnant with Grant and I had no complications, but your bite sounds like it was a little harder. Keep an eye on it and let us know if it gets worse!! :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

TeQuiero said:


> Tiger, I do not believe that the cats saliva is something that is terribly worrisome. I know that their urine is too strong of ammonia and that their feces carries bacteria, so both of these are dangerous. I was bit by my cat when I was pregnant with Grant and I had no complications, but your bite sounds like it was a little harder. Keep an eye on it and let us know if it gets worse!! :hugs:

Yep, It's only the poo you need to worry about. But if you have cats chances are you been in contact with their poo and been contaminated with the bacteria (it's name as completely slipped my mind) so would be immune to it.

I have 4 cats...and hell knows why because they have access to out doors via the cat flap...one of them pooed in the bath last night..so when I came down for a wee at 1am..I vomitted from the smell then had to clean up my sick and cat poo (OH was out). NOT IMPRESSED KITTY!!!

I think our neighbours cat might have been sitting in the garden. He thinks he lives here too...sneaks in at night and helps himself to food. :devil:


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> mumanddad- sorry to hear about the vessels :( how much aspirin do u need ?
> geogem- congrats to ur sister on her :bfp:
> so ladies with a bit more knowledge health wise - how dangerous is cat saliva whilst pregnant ? ? :shrug: i was giving the cat a bath and he turned around and bit me quite bad on my wrist and wouldnt let go, blood was everywhere and the teeth puncture wounds are really quite deep :wacko: my wrist swelled instantly so its bandaged at the moment because it hurts. but i know cats carry bacteria that isnt good for pregnant women. what are the chances something will go wrong ? and what should i look out for ?

It can get bad.... you can get something call cat scratch fever.... i have seen it many times with the girls i work with. I have not gotten yet but that is why i refuse to do appt. with cats because they often bite and you can get a serious infection from them (there mouths are FULL of bacteria). 

I don't mean to scare you because it doesnt always become serious (i have been bit many times and never gotten it ). But the wrist is a bad place to have gotten bitten. If your WHOLE arm starts to hurt( almost feels like you can't lift it) and it starts to go a different colour and it looks like its moving up(the different colour will look like it is moving up your arm) i would get to the dr right away.... They would just put you on antibiotics


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger...ive never thought about a cat bit before, so dont have much knowledge for you, sorry. But it seems as if the other girls are being quite helpful :hugs: Hope everything turns out okay! :flow:



navywife86 said:


> Guppy i thought you were having a birth center birth like me? so are considering just you and OH delivering the baby?

At this point i am still have a FSBC birth :D It's just i want to be prepared in case this can't happen. Im really worried the roads are gonna be bad (i live in New England, so bad winters!:cold:) anyways, its a one hour drive on a nice summer day and no construction, but im concerned with bad yucky roads :( I just think i need a back up plan, for the just in case. I am gonna keep recieiving prenatal care with my MWs at the FSBC. And chances are good i'll end up birthing there, but def. need a backup with how it snows and stuff up here in February.


----------



## Guppy051708

amandad192 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you very much TeQuiero!
> I still havn't decided if i will or not...i think its one of those things if i dont want to go to the FSBC while im in labor (or i cant because of the bad roads), then i just want to be prepaired. Im not opposed to using the FSBC, and i really do LOVE my MWs, they truly are amazing and i have no issue with them. But im worried about the commute, so i just want to get acquainted with everything for the "just in case"...in case im being stubborn :blush: or case the roads are bad/closed...in case my labor goes quickly, fat chance of that :haha: I am also lucky enough to live within 5 min of a hospital...im so undecided, i just wish there was a bigger community to talk about this with.
> 
> ive never seen that site before! off to read :D
> 
> As much as I don't really agree with unassisted births...your a child birth educater and doula right? I think if other poeple can do it from a little bit of their own research, then the knowledge you must have says that you would be the perfect "candidate" for an unnassisted birth.
> I'm having a home birth but I'm really dreading the pushing stage. I don't mind getting my fanny out to the midwives but I'm really nervous about being watched pushing. I may ask them to face the wall lol...OH included.
> 
> I don't know what the poeple you know think, or the general attitude towards home births in your area...but I've been told all sorts of crap. Like I'm putting my baby's life in danger...well no the way I see it..is by staying home I hope to stay calm, keep baby calm and lower the risks of anything going wrong...*I think i'd be seriosuly lectured if I wanted to go unassisted lol.*
> 
> r.Click to expand...

yeah, well we relocated a year and a half ago, so i dont have too many ppl i have to deal with....with that said, i know theres a negative connotation with giving birth at home with a MW let alone without. Its certainly not something i would broadcast if i did :nope: and im not even sure if i want to or not...but i will probably talk to my mother about it. She had 5 babies, 4 of which were all natural. She had bad hospital experiences with the first 4 and so even though she got care with an OB she had NO intention of birthing with him. She planned a freebirth and it was 2 hours, start to finish and the best birth she ever had...anyways, i am gonna voice my concerns to her. ...but like i said im still iffy on the subject at the moment....other ppl have their opinions anyways, and usually no one mentions it to me being that they know how i feel about natural birth and i know what i know (sorry not trying to sound vein :blush: but just stating why i probably wouldn't hear much even if ppl did know)....idk what im gonna do...id prefer the MWs but hopefully the winter roads are clear and safe...im a bit nervous about drivnig on bad roads :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies that are thinking about or who have or who will be birthing at a free standing birth center (FSBC) PLEASE JOIN the support thread!!!! Ive been speaking with the mods/admins and it may become a sticky in the natural section! Please stop in!

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...-standing-birth-center-birthers-hopefuls.html


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Sesame Place!! We took ds there when he was two. It was sooo much fun! But I've heard it gets way crowded around Halloween time. Plus a lot of the stuff isn't open... so it's not worth it to us (we live six hours away). 
I want to go back in summer of 2012, but not sure how that will work with an infant... 

I know nothing about home births... But I support your right to do it where and how you want to do it... And if you do it at home, you can be in control without a dr or someone dictating _your_ birth. 
Personally, I prefer to relinquish control. Anyway, there's no such thing as a home c-section. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Anyway, there's no such thing as a home c-section. :)

:rofl: okay sorry but had to LOL because that was funny how you put it! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I know, but it's true. 
I have so much less to worry about this time. The only question the dr had for me was if I was okay with a repeat c-section (or if I wanted a vbac). And I have nooooo interest in a vbac, so that's pretty much it. Everything else is done. And I am so happy to have very little choice in the matter. 
I know everyone is different, and I wish that those of you who WANT to make your own choices are permitted to do that. But I am happy to go into the hospital and just go with the flow. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha I know, but it's true.
> I have so much less to worry about this time. The only question the dr had for me was if I was okay with a repeat c-section (or if I wanted a vbac). And I have nooooo interest in a vbac, so that's pretty much it. Everything else is done. And I am so happy to have very little choice in the matter.
> I know everyone is different, and I wish that those of you who WANT to make your own choices are permitted to do that. But I am happy to go into the hospital and just go with the flow. :)

Well that would be a heck of a lot easier as far as planning goes, and even being worried about birth....do you have a scheduled c-section date yet? or do you think you'll wait to for labor to start and then have the section? Thats a nice way to calm your fears though! ...im looking forward to giving birth again, but im also nervous about it being a repeat posterior baby...ugh. lucky! haha


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies :flower:
its not too bad this morning, around the bites is sore and swollen but i dont think its infected at all. im pretty sure i got on top of it right away. i cant believe how vicious my cat got :wacko: altho i was giving him a bath. ill keep an eye on it but ill call my dr and just ask anyway.
so last night i started losing my voice and well this morning, i have NO voice at all. i mean i try and talk and it sounds like this stupid little croak. i cant communicate with anyone :cry: and i cant even talk to jesse and say 'no!' or 'brekky' or anything ! this is going to drive me mental !
also today is my 1st wedding anniversary :kiss: :kiss: 1yr ago today we were married on the beach


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy Anniversary tiger!!! :wedding:
I hope you get feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## tiger

thankyou :hugs: 
its just my darn cough at the moment, i feel fine until i cough or talk lol


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

february 13th !


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy anniversary Tiger! Feel better soon! :hugs: :flower:

Welcome Nicole! :)

Was sick last night, puking - guess ice cream right before bed was a bad idea? Slept for over 12 hours, on and off, and have been fine since... so weird. lol. Just ate dinner and had a VitaCoco water with it, and everything stayed where it should... so thank goodness. Must have just been a fluke, but that was my first time throwing up since I got pregnant. NO fun. :( Makes my heart ache for those of you who had (or still might) serious morning sickness issues. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome nicole! :hi:

Sorry about the illness swanxx :hugs:


----------



## tiger

so pointless post, but a few weeks ago i went to the shops and saw an iggle piggle from in the night garden doll that sings, and it was going to cost me $30 (australian) to buy it from the shop, and ive found it on ebay and im winning the bid for $16 australian and its coming from the UK !!! im so excited, jesse loves iggle piggle and this will be a great pressy for xmas !
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1905837...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Guppy051708

THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!! I never heard of this iggle piggle before, but wicked cute! I bet he'll love it!


----------



## TeQuiero

Happy anniversary, Tiger!! I hate that you are sick on your anniversary though!! :hugs:

Welcome to our group, Nicole!


----------



## tiger

how can u not know who iggle piggle is !!!?!!! lol


----------



## tiger

thankyou tequiero :hugs: it does suck. someone on my facebook said to me "at least you dont have to talk to have anniversary sex" :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> how can u not know who iggle piggle is !!!?!!! lol

...Im guessing it has something to do with the fact that im American :rofl:
...there are these grocery store type places called "Piggly Wiggles" though :haha: so i was confused at first lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, that is really funny!! And I agree with Guppy, I don't think that we have Iggle Piggle here.... I've never heard of him either!!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

tiger said:


> how can u not know who iggle piggle is !!!?!!! lol

isn't iggle piggle on treehouse ? looool i think my niece and nephew watch that .


----------



## Guppy051708

tree house? :shrug: lol


----------



## tiger

i dont know what tree house is either lol ! 
hes in a show called 'in the night garden' . its for toddlers, and its very trippy lol. but jesse is addicted, he doesnt watch much tv but this is his all time favourite show! he is mesmerised.
here is a trailer on youtube lol 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNVYEi0Da-A


----------



## tiggertea

Happy Anniversary tiger!

Welcome nicole, will add you to OP.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Guppy! I am feeling much better today, which is great. :hugs: Thank goodness!

Aw that is so cute Tiger! I&#8217;ve never heard of Iggle Piggle before either, but that&#8217;s adorable!

Hubby felt Aria kick last night, and got teary. Let&#8217;s just say that basically kicked me into becoming a fountain of tears. :haha: I&#8217;m so glad he finally got to feel her though; she was pretty active after dinner last night, much stronger than previous days. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy051708 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Haha I know, but it's true.
> I have so much less to worry about this time. The only question the dr had for me was if I was okay with a repeat c-section (or if I wanted a vbac). And I have nooooo interest in a vbac, so that's pretty much it. Everything else is done. And I am so happy to have very little choice in the matter.
> I know everyone is different, and I wish that those of you who WANT to make your own choices are permitted to do that. But I am happy to go into the hospital and just go with the flow. :)
> 
> Well that would be a heck of a lot easier as far as planning goes, and even being worried about birth....do you have a scheduled c-section date yet? or do you think you'll wait to for labor to start and then have the section? Thats a nice way to calm your fears though! ...im looking forward to giving birth again, but im also nervous about it being a repeat posterior baby...ugh. lucky! hahaClick to expand...

No date yet, but my hospital won't do it before 39 weeks, and my dr tends to do planned sections on Tuesdays (so I hear)... so my educated guess is Feb 21st. :) 
It really calms me to know that there is a procedure in place and we just follow it. With #1, the whole unexpected go-with-the-flow thing scared the heck out of me. Looking back, I wonder if that's why my labor wasn't progressing-- if I was so scared that my body was trying to avoid it happening? 
Anyway, I can relax and look forward to meeting my baby this time. Perfect. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I was thinking of Piggly Wiggly, too... although we don't actually have any around here. I have never heard of Iggle Piggle, but the clip reminds me of Teletubbies... which Thomas only watched a couple times at grandma's and never got too interested in, thank goodness!! 
Ever see Boobah? It's equally trippy. I don't get kids' TV. :nope:


----------



## dizzyangel

Im away for a week and there is a trillion pages to catch up on! Cheers ladies!! :coffee:
Thank god the boss has gone out for the afternoon so Ive had chance to read it all!!

Think it was geogem who's sister got a BFP after IVF - woooooo congrats to her!! My sister will hopefully be starting the long road of IVF soon so I hope she is as successful as your sis with the BFP!!

Short update on me (should you be interested in lil old me!) Think me and OH have decided against buying a house (his credit score is crap so they will lend us about a fiver :haha:) and my dream house has now been sold :growlmad: so no other house will do!!
Saw a gorgeous house to rent on Saturday and although it only has 2 bedrooms (which is sufficient tbh but I wanted 3.....) it has a mahooooosive garden and a 'summer house' with electric to it and is a bargain!!
Going to look at another slightly cheaper 3 bedroom house on Tuesday and have one more to look at when we finaly have some free time!!!
Just need to see if OH gets his new job up in North Yorkshire or if he is still going to be commuting to South Yorkshire before we decide for definate where we will live.....why does finding somewhere to live be so difficult!!


----------



## saphire76

Welcome nicole.

That's cute swan. Dh keeps trying not Mich yet.

Did you guys ever see oobie now thats crazy hands w eyes and kids actually watch it.

We r on our way to the Bronx zoo pb this beautiful jersey day. We have syopped 4 times already geez hope we get there


----------



## Guppy051708

Does anyone have to travel one hour (or more) to get to your place of birth? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Mine's about a half hour, Gups. Hoping that it won't be snowy! :haha:

Have fun at the zoo Saphire! :dance: I love NYC! :D


----------



## Junebugs

Well i know it's not a holiday fro any of you but HAPPY THANKSGIVING anyways from Canada!!!

I'm off today from work and we are heading over to my parents house for dinner tonight. The baby has been moving around like crazy and over the weekend all the family wanted to feel him moving. 

We been thinking of names but i am stuck on one name, DH likes it to but he does not want to give a 100% yes until he is born... which is driving me nuts because i want to call my little one by his name when i'm talking to him. The name we like is Mason.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Swanxx, mine is an hour long drive in perfect summer weather and no construction...im getting worried about commuiting there in the worst winter month of the year :( ...a normally one hour drive could easily turn into to :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, Mason is such a cute name. Middle name? 

And it is too a holiday here. It's Columbus Day. :haha: 
Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well..

Guppy-I drive about 45mins for my dr...

Happy anniversary tiger.. :)

2 days till my scan.. i just cant wait..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Guppy, I'd be really worried about that... I bet NH winters are bad... We're in Ohio, and a few years back we got a blizzard in Feb. It was actually the year my son was born, but I was only 2 mos along in Feb. Still it was scary. I was at work and I was trying to come home and the car got stuck in the parking lot. Took me forever to get out. 
Our Februarys are historically pretty bad, weather-wise... 
How bad would it be if you ended up having to go to the nearest place because the weather was too bad to get to your place?


----------



## nightkd

My mum is freaked out that it's going to be really snowy here and we're going to have to go to hospital :rolleyes: I told her that if there is 5 foot of snow on the ground the day I go into labour, we'll consider what we need to do.... The roads here are cleared super quick (and we live right on a main road, with the 'emergency' hospital on the same road (I have one hospital I would go to incase of non-emergency - where I had E - and one, closer, if there's an emergency)).. The roads in the UK shut for a thin layer of slush when DH and I were visiting in December 2009... :dohh: :rofl: So my mum thinks it's the same here...

My Babylegs tried to be delivered Saturday, so DH should be bringing them home today! :yipee:

P.S Viability day for me tomorrow!! :D (Assuming they still say it's 24 weeks...)


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> also today is my 1st wedding anniversary :kiss: :kiss: 1yr ago today we were married on the beach


Congrats :wedding: :cloud9:



nightkd said:


> P.S Viability day for me tomorrow!! :D (Assuming they still say it's 24 weeks...)

:wohoo: Fantastic ~ Congrats :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah, the UK crumbles at the THOUGHT of snow. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:

lilrojo- what are your plans, i see your in Minnesota which i know can be harsh (or even worse) in the winter!

AmaryllisRed- yeah, well im originall from central PA and we got REALLY BAD lake effect snow in the winter...so im not sure whats considered bad or not haha, but i live on the NH Coast now...as long as your on the coast, its bad but not as bad as lake effect...the problem is i have to drive an hour in land and thats where the weather gets worsse...im nervous about it :(...there is a hospital within 10 min from my house. I delieved DS there...but i do not trust them one bit for what they did with my child and me, and tbh i probably wouldn't go there unless i really thought something was wrong...

idk what im gonna do though, but was just wondering how everyone in general is dealing with such a thing.
February is our WORST month of the year, weather wise....here, unlike PA, when it snows-IT SNOWS :cold:. So we just get absoululty DUMPED with snow over a day or two, which can be good and bad because if its not on that day, then roads are fine...but if it is on that day its bad. Usually if we get snowfall its 1-2ft at a time, and that happens about 1-2x per week in the winter...okay im ranting haha. They are good about getting roads cleared, but being an hour drive (in good weather), its hard to say how other towns are with clearing the roads...and i have to drive on the back roads to get there (lovely New Hampshire has a lack of main roads :wacko:)


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy Thanksgiving JuneBugs! :) Love the name Mason, btw!

Aw Guppy; I don&#8217;t blame you. :hugs: Winter weather is always concerning around here too, which is the only downside to having a winter baby. FX that we have mild winters! My one blessing is that it&#8217;s main roads to Paoli, mostly, but that&#8217;s never to say the crappy PA roads are ever plowed anyway. xD As you well know! Last year we got dumped with snow, and ugh, it was awful. My workplace (and hubby&#8217;s for that matter) won&#8217;t close unless it&#8217;s a SOE so we spent many an hour on horribly plowed (or entirely unplowed) roads praying for miracles. 

Guess we will be doing loads of anti-snow dances come February, for all our ladies on this board! :haha:

LilRojo you&#8217;re so close! :dance: I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your scan! And um, Minnesota winters &#8211; I hear they can be pretty brutal! I hope you have a clean streak when you go into labor!

YAY Night, congrats on hitting 24 tomorrow! I hit 23 tomorrow! :dance:

Kelly, when is your move? Getting close, right??


----------



## Tobaira

wow I can't imagine such long drives to the dr/hospital.. but then again we live 5 mins away from the hospital that I'll deliver at. I sometimes joke that I'll walk there. All depends on how the winter is. We got our first taste on Saturday with about 5" of heavy wet snow.. but of course as usual for here it was all melted by 3pm.

Had another u/s today. Love the fact that I get to see the twins so often. Thought I'd share my favorite pics I got today, B's feet next to A's head lol! And then another of just B's feet.. they are such cute feet!
 



Attached Files:







twins 22 wks pic1.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 8









baby B 22 wks feet.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Kelly, when is your move? Getting close, right??

...........ONLY 6 Weeks left! :argh: :wacko: :ignore:


----------



## KellyC75

Tobaira said:


> wow I can't imagine such long drives to the dr/hospital.. but then again we live 5 mins away from the hospital that I'll deliver at. I sometimes joke that I'll walk there. All depends on how the winter is. We got our first taste on Saturday with about 5" of heavy wet snow.. but of course as usual for here it was all melted by 3pm.
> 
> Had another u/s today. Love the fact that I get to see the twins so often. Thought I'd share my favorite pics I got today, B's feet next to A's head lol! And then another of just B's feet.. they are such cute feet!

Awwwwww love them ~ :baby::baby: ~ They are 'topping & tailing' :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Guppy-I too have a hosp about 20 miles away, where my dd was born, but like u never want to go back unless absolutely necessary... unless there is an ice storm im going to drive the 45mins :)

and yes winters suck here bad,lots of snow & ice... blah hopefully the plows will b out... but who knows it will b what it will be right and pray its not too bad :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Tobaira! Great pics! :D

Ahhh Kelly! :hugs: Stayin' sane? ;)


----------



## RedheadBabies

This is waaay off topic, but did anyone else catch that Beyonce (vaguely) announced her due date?? 

*February 2012!!!!*

Anyone got the hook up to have her join our thread? :) hehe


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahahah that is awesome. Beyonce knows the good month for birthin! ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

RedheadBabies said:


> This is waaay off topic, but did anyone else catch that Beyonce (vaguely) announced her due date??
> 
> *February 2012!!!!*
> 
> Anyone got the hook up to have her join our thread? :) hehe

Maybe she is already here... 

Okay, 'fess up. Which one of you is secretly Beyonce? 

:rofl:


----------



## tiger

unfortunately im albino compared to beyonce so not me...... 
i had a great anniversary yesterday :flower: we didnt do much lol, just went to the beach together while my parents watched jesse. we watched the sunset. it was nice actually. 
i have a voice today ! wooohooo lol, its a crackly one, but its better than the nothing i had yesterday.
i have my hospital appt tomorrow ! (wednesday) (its 930am tuesday here) and then my ultrasound on thursday :dance: im so excited to see holly again, altho im super paranoid that there is going to be a penis ! im really terrified to be honest :haha:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Wow ladies, lots going on in this thread! Congrats to geogem's sister! Glad momanddad's placenta and cord measured OK but sorry about the clot fears. Welcome to our new ladies.

I am 20 weeks tomorrow and my scan is Wednesday! I'm both excited and nervous. I haven't seen baby since an ultrasound at 6+6 to rule out an ectopic since my doctor only does one routine ultrasound. We didn't do any testing, so I really have no idea how baby is doing in there, other than that some days he or she is finally kicking so I can feel him or her on the outside (but DH hasn't yet - baby either stops before he can feel it or it's that I can only really tell because I feel it on the inside too).


----------



## tiger

i feel sorry for you girls who dont get 2 ultasounds.
ok ladies - i have a really humiliating question to ask.
since i had jesse, i have suffered from quite bad hemarroids and it makes it very painful to go to the toilet :blush: they bleed ALOT, well last night since it was our anniversary, DH thought it would be ok to try and get some 'bum fun' :nope: well it hurt like u wouldnt believe, and now my hemarroid that i was already worried about has doubled in size and its making sitting very difficult, its extremely sore and bleeding quite often :cry: i looked on google and it looks exactly like something called a 'thrombosed external hemaroid' and now im freaking out because they are very dangerous and require surgery :nope: :cry: im so embarassed. i really dont want to go to the dr but i know im going to have to :cry: i have a massive fear of having to show my bum to a dr. its horrifying to be honest. im really worried. and im so scared to go to the toilet :cry: what do i do?


----------



## swanxxsong

YAY for upcoming scans! :dance:

I'm far too pale to be Beyonce either. Bummer!

Tiger... I've never had one, so I have no idea what exactly to suggest, but I'd say that however embarrassing, I'd ring the nurse and see what she thinks, at least. I mean, they're common in pregnancy so there's nothing truly about which to be embarrassed. I can guarantee it'll never be the worst they've seen or heard, you know? Maybe better to be safe than sorry, especially to relieve your own mental concerns. :hugs: I'm really sorry you're going through that though. :(


----------



## saphire76

I have bad hemorrhoids since DS too. Mine don't hurt unless u touch them lol but man do they stick out sometimes tmi I know. Idk if I could get something done I'd be freaked out but I'm sure it would be better than this maybe after this one cause I'm sure it will be worse then. Another reason I have to tell DH no way lol
Hope u feel better I did get an rx cream analpram really helped.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:( Sorry you're in so much pain... yeah, calling the dr would be the best bet... but in the meantime, maybe a bath? Are we allowed to take baths? Tucks pads will probably help, too. 
I've had some hemorrhoids since being pregnant this time, but nothing as bad as what you've described. Hope you feel better, hun.


----------



## saphire76

Ok I posted a thread on a different section but just wondered for anyone who may have had normal contractions and back contractions how u would compare the two. Better worse ect.? 
Guppy I know you had a posterior baby too did u only have back labor? I've never had a belly contraction and I'm a little scared.


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies 
i really think im going to have to get my bum out :( i have a massive phobia about it :cry: ughh its really quite large and it hurts to sit down :( this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I had a thromboses external before. It is painful! And it will take weeeeeks to go away on its own if you don't get it fixed. The "surgery" is no big deal at all. I had it done at the ER because I couldn't stand to wait I was in pain. It was so simple. They used a tiny needle to numb the area then they made a tiny incision to open the hemorrhoid and they removed the clot. Done. Gross sure, but kind of like popping a zit... They just need to get the blood clot out because it will either get bigger or take weeks to reabsorb. The incision is far more effective and quicker. Now I am super careful and if I feel like one is coming I use tucks wipes and baby the area. I have never gotten a thrombosed one since.


----------



## tiger

Jokerette said:


> Tiger I had a thromboses external before. It is painful! And it will take weeeeeks to go away on its own if you don't get it fixed. The "surgery" is no big deal at all. I had it done at the ER because I couldn't stand to wait I was in pain. It was so simple. They used a tiny needle to numb the area then they made a tiny incision to open the hemorrhoid and they removed the clot. Done. Gross sure, but kind of like popping a zit... They just need to get the blood clot out because it will either get bigger or take weeks to reabsorb. The incision is far more effective and quicker. Now I am super careful and if I feel like one is coming I use tucks wipes and baby the area. I have never gotten a thrombosed one since.

had u been to the dr previously before the ER ? tbh the drs here are AWFUL and im really worried they arent going to take me seriously and will just say ' eat more fibre, drink more water' when i know its passed the stage already :nope:


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Tiger I had a thromboses external before. It is painful! And it will take weeeeeks to go away on its own if you don't get it fixed. The "surgery" is no big deal at all. I had it done at the ER because I couldn't stand to wait I was in pain. It was so simple. They used a tiny needle to numb the area then they made a tiny incision to open the hemorrhoid and they removed the clot. Done. Gross sure, but kind of like popping a zit... They just need to get the blood clot out because it will either get bigger or take weeks to reabsorb. The incision is far more effective and quicker. Now I am super careful and if I feel like one is coming I use tucks wipes and baby the area. I have never gotten a thrombosed one since.
> 
> had u been to the dr previously before the ER ? tbh the drs here are AWFUL and im really worried they arent going to take me seriously and will just say ' eat more fibre, drink more water' when i know its passed the stage already :nope:Click to expand...

It all sort of happened over a long weekend. So I remember I called my doctors office and they told me to do a sitz bath and have lots of fiber etc. But these problems only help prevent future ones, they don't actually make the thrombosed go away. So I called again and the doctor on call told me if it was really bothering me to go to the ER. So I did. The doctors were right about the preventative methods... It's better to prevent the problem before it happens, but that one was too late.


----------



## dizzyangel

tiggertea said:


> Yeah, the UK crumbles at the THOUGHT of snow. :haha:

Depends if your in the North or the South!! :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I'm in Northern Ireland, so geographically "Left of the Middle"! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Ok I posted a thread on a different section but just wondered for anyone who may have had normal contractions and back contractions how u would compare the two. Better worse ect.?
> Guppy I know you had a posterior baby too did u only have back labor? I've never had a belly contraction and I'm a little scared.

So, in my mind i only had back labor. I ask my friend (has a 14 month old) quite often "what do regular contractions feel like?"...and of course its hard for me to understand as i didn't have any, from the start (my water broke first within 10 min i was contracting) it was ALL back labor. With that said, if i didn't have any back labor, i really dont think regular contractions would be bad at all. I know some would disagree but those are likely the folks who never had that much back labor, or even more than just back labor, a baby hitting their spine. ...did you have back labor with your LO? Everyone, and i mean EVERYONE (especially care providers) have told me if you had back labor and got through unmedicated, then normal contractions will be a breeze! So although i dont know what they feel like i am highly confident that they will be GREATLY easier than back contractions! I dont know if my back labor was so intense and painful that i just didn't notice up front contractions, but i honestly think if it wasnt for back labor and baby on my spine, i dont think it would be bad! So point is, if you had back labor, furthermore back labor with an OP baby, then i would def. say the thoughts of normal contractions should be happy ones as they are not half as bad, or so ive been told :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, just go to the dr. Sounds like the procedure is mild... and anyway, you might as well get used to the feeling of a breezy tushie! :)

I think we will all be praying for a very mild February. And late January, in case some of us go early. Unfortunately I think I heard it's going to be a bad winter? I remember thinking I would just stay home a lot, since I'll be huge anyway... But I guess that trip to the hospital is one I will _have_ to take.


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yeah, just go to the dr. Sounds like the procedure is mild... and anyway, you might as well get used to the feeling of a breezy tushie! :)
> 
> *I think we will all be praying for a very mild February. And late January*, in case some of us go early. Unfortunately I think I heard it's going to be a bad winter? I remember thinking I would just stay home a lot, since I'll be huge anyway... But I guess that trip to the hospital is one I will _have_ to take.



And early March! haha, if i go as far overdue as i did before, it will be first week of March for me, despite my EDD being Feb 23rd :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

I think were all praying for a nice winter... but its winter so i doubt it will be that great.. i have to drive to the hosp 45 mins away like every week in feb.. so we will see.. at least i have 4 wheel drive.. :)

1 more sleep away from my scan.. :) Yippee


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy051708 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, just go to the dr. Sounds like the procedure is mild... and anyway, you might as well get used to the feeling of a breezy tushie! :)
> 
> *I think we will all be praying for a very mild February. And late January*, in case some of us go early. Unfortunately I think I heard it's going to be a bad winter? I remember thinking I would just stay home a lot, since I'll be huge anyway... But I guess that trip to the hospital is one I will _have_ to take.
> 
> 
> 
> And early March! haha, if i go as far overdue as i did before, it will be first week of March for me, despite my EDD being Feb 23rd :haha:Click to expand...

This is true. I was one week overdue with ds, so that would put me at March 4th... (not that it matters in my case)
You know, I read about all these ladies who take raspberry leaf tea and do all these other things to make labor come early... Might be a good idea to get some tea in case there's a nice break in the weather! 
I guess I am lucky in that we are only about 5 minutes from the dr's office and same distance from the hospital. I was forgetting, but we'll be making that trip every week near the end, huh? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^shizz! :dohh: i forgot about the biweekly then weekly trips...idk though, my MWs dont do internals and stuff so they may be more lenient....i'll have to ask


----------



## TeQuiero

tiger said:


> i feel sorry for you girls who dont get 2 ultasounds.
> ok ladies - i have a really humiliating question to ask.
> since i had jesse, i have suffered from quite bad hemarroids and it makes it very painful to go to the toilet :blush: they bleed ALOT, well last night since it was our anniversary, DH thought it would be ok to try and get some 'bum fun' :nope: well it hurt like u wouldnt believe, and now my hemarroid that i was already worried about has doubled in size and its making sitting very difficult, its extremely sore and bleeding quite often :cry: i looked on google and it looks exactly like something called a 'thrombosed external hemaroid' and now im freaking out because they are very dangerous and require surgery :nope: :cry: im so embarassed. i really dont want to go to the dr but i know im going to have to :cry: i have a massive fear of having to show my bum to a dr. its horrifying to be honest. im really worried. and im so scared to go to the toilet :cry: what do i do?

Tiger, I have actually had something called an anal fissure for the last 5 years (since having DS1), it was caused from my pushing for almost 4 hours. I have gone to the doctors, but I am really scared to have the surgery for it. It hurts to have a BM and it bleeds. It essentially is that the muscle does not relax properly to allow anything to pass. You can notice a lump where the fissure is on the external part... so if my DH even gets anywhere near there it is terrible pain. I was thinking that after I have this baby I might have the surgery, even though I am really nervous about it!


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> ^shizz! :dohh: i forgot about the biweekly then weekly trips...idk though, my MWs dont do internals and stuff so they may be more lenient....i'll have to ask

i totally forgot about that too! maybe i should invest in some new winter tires for my car before that New England winter hits!!


----------



## saphire76

Guppy- I def did not go unmedicated lol but the time from labor starting till epidural was not terrible that's why I ask cause people are always like contractons hurt so bad but maybe it is later in labor as I walked in 4 centimeters and got an epidural as soon as I was all hooked up. However labor was God awful. Oh well guess I'll find out in Feb.

I too am praying for light snow and I LOVE snow!!! My drive is pretty easy though 15 min maybe dr. office is farther than hospital.


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^shizz! :dohh: i forgot about the biweekly then weekly trips...idk though, my MWs dont do internals and stuff so they may be more lenient....i'll have to ask
> 
> i totally forgot about that too! maybe i should invest in some new winter tires for my car before that New England winter hits!!Click to expand...

that could be a good idea..of course if i could afford new tires on my jeep, then i would have just dont a homebirth :haha:
We do have four wheel drive though....i think i may ask my MWs if i can just check my blood pressure and stuff at home. They let us do our own dipstick test anyways, so i dont think they would have a problem with it :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

I too have a jeep that needs new tires.. like 500 for a new set though.. so hoping the winter isnt that bad.. we will see when the time comes i guess.. for now its still nice..


----------



## Junebugs

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I think were all praying for a nice winter... but its winter so i doubt it will be that great.. i have to drive to the hosp 45 mins away like every week in feb.. so we will see.. at least i have 4 wheel drive.. :)
> 
> 1 more sleep away from my scan.. :) Yippee

YAY FOR YOUR SCAN!!!!!! Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## lilrojo

JuneBugs-nope staying team yellow.. thinking it will hard though.. now thats its tomorrow.. lol


----------



## swanxxsong

All this talk of snow makes me dread winter. :haha: I hate snow! :brat:

YAY for one more sleep until LilRojo's scan! :D How exciting! :dance:

Aria is kicking away and distracting me from doing work today. I'm like :dohh: everytime I realize I'm spacing out again.


----------



## lilrojo

I know im finally catching up lol.. :)


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Ahhh Kelly! :hugs: Stayin' sane? ;)

:loopy: :wacko: :loopy: :wacko: Nope! :loopy: :wacko: :loopy: :wacko:




tiger said:


> my ultrasound on thursday :dance: im so excited to see holly again, altho im super paranoid that there is going to be a penis ! im really terrified to be honest :haha:

Me too! :haha: 



lilrojo said:


> 1 more sleep away from my scan.. :) Yippee

:wohoo: Good luck :baby:


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Guppy- I def did not go unmedicated lol but the time from labor starting till epidural was not terrible that's why I ask cause people are always like contractons hurt so bad but maybe it is later in labor as I walked in 4 centimeters and got an epidural as soon as I was all hooked up. However labor was God awful. Oh well guess I'll find out in Feb.

I forget, i do apologize, but was your baby posterior? I know quite a few women who, despite getting an epidural, still had a LOADS of back pain because the baby was posterior (OP). Because of the pressure on the spine from the babys head, even an epidural doesn't always help...that really puts it into perspective about how JUST how bad posterior baby back labor is! So i am very hopeful for you, that this time will be much smoother, assuming no OP baby ;)
I was in GOD AWFUL pain around 3-4cm BUT i do know for certain it was because of the OP baby. ...i think women who have not experienced back labor (or even an OP baby, bc OP baby back labor is worse than "regular" back labor), will certainly say "regular contractions" are awful. and certainly, labor is no picnic and contractions will hurt many, but when you have back labor to compare that to or OP baby back labor to compare it too, i think we quickly realize that "regular" contractions are not so bad. But for those who have never experienced back labor, they will probably say how terrible it is in the early hours. Im not saying, for one minute, that "regular contractions" dont hurt! Im sure they can and do for many! But what i am saying, in comparison, "regular contractions" are not as bad as back labor or OP baby back labor (i differentiate between the two back labors because i firmly believe back labor is worse than regular labor, but OP baby back labor is a million times worse than regular back labor). :thumbup:


----------



## nightkd

Tiger; have you tried witch hazel soaked into a cotton pad? That has never helped with mine much though tbh... Warm baths do though... Just sitting and soaking... My MW recommended grating a potato and applying it to the hemorrhoid and then sticking some gauze over it to keep it in place (and put a pad in your pants to protect from any potato-y leakage)... I STILL haven't tried that, but she swears by it.

I have both bum ones and vaginal ones from how long I was pushing :(


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy- I def did not go unmedicated lol but the time from labor starting till epidural was not terrible that's why I ask cause people are always like contractons hurt so bad but maybe it is later in labor as I walked in 4 centimeters and got an epidural as soon as I was all hooked up. However labor was God awful. Oh well guess I'll find out in Feb.
> 
> I forget, i do apologize, but was your baby posterior? I know quite a few women who, despite getting an epidural, still had a LOADS of back pain because the baby was posterior (OP). Because of the pressure on the spine from the babys head, even an epidural doesn't always help...that really puts it into perspective about how JUST how bad posterior baby back labor is! So i am very hopeful for you, that this time will be much smoother, assuming no OP baby ;)
> I was in GOD AWFUL pain around 3-4cm BUT i do know for certain it was because of the OP baby. ...i think women who have not experienced back labor (or even an OP baby, bc OP baby back labor is worse than "regular" back labor), will certainly say "regular contractions" are awful. and certainly, labor is no picnic and contractions will hurt many, but when you have back labor to compare that to or OP baby back labor to compare it too, i think we quickly realize that "regular" contractions are not so bad. But for those who have never experienced back labor, they will probably say how terrible it is in the early hours. Im not saying, for one minute, that "regular contractions" dont hurt! Im sure they can and do for many! But what i am saying, in comparison, "regular contractions" are not as bad as back labor or OP baby back labor (i differentiate between the two back labors because i firmly believe back labor is worse than regular labor, but OP baby back labor is a million times worse than regular back labor). :thumbup:Click to expand...

Posterior is what they refer to as sunny side up right like the baby's back being in line w my back and not it's belly? Cause that is what I had pushed for 3 hrs straight and gave my self a black eye from straining so bad. I think my husband slapped me a few times cause I was passing out from being so drained from pushing so much. My hope is dr said only 5% baby's are born that way so come on could lightening strike twice really? lol hope not although with the contractions for me it's like the evil I know verses the evil I don't. ya know?


----------



## lilrojo

So I had regular contractions with my dd and they actually didnt hurt that bad.. i went in at 4cm.. they were more annoying.. lol but not too bad painwise.. I got not the epidural its called a pudendal block, i think.. at 7cm cuz i was scared of not having it and pushing.. this time im gonna try to go all natural.. :) fxed it works.. 

Couldnt imagine labor hurting that bad.. mine was the pushing and stitches afterwards that sucked..

Question on bfing.. may be a dumb one.. but would rather ask you ladies than my dr lol.. if you bf do you leak milk like when your being intimate with your hubby or no..


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Kelly, hang in there! I'm thinking of you! I'm sure you're ready to :brat: though! xD


----------



## saphire76

lilrojo said:


> So I had regular contractions with my dd and they actually didnt hurt that bad.. i went in at 4cm.. they were more annoying.. lol but not too bad painwise.. I got not the epidural its called a pudendal block, i think.. at 7cm cuz i was scared of not having it and pushing.. this time im gonna try to go all natural.. :) fxed it works..
> 
> Couldnt imagine labor hurting that bad.. mine was the pushing and stitches afterwards that sucked..
> 
> Question on bfing.. may be a dumb one.. but would rather ask you ladies than my dr lol.. if you bf do you leak milk like when your being intimate with your hubby or no..

OMG can I tell you those things squirted out so far and fast when we were intimate!!!!! It was so funny cause DH refused to taste it yeah well no way of that not happening LMBO it was great.


----------



## saphire76

Oh off subject but the new Nicholas Sparks book came out and I didn't even know and I was walking in costco and it was the 1st book on the aisle Yay! I clapped in the store lol.

Is anyone that have LO's doing a refresher birth class or just going for it again?


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats correct Saphire. Sunnyside up, posterior, back to back, OP, etc all mean posterior baby (facing up) :thumbup: I know what you mean about pushing. I pushed for 6 hours...it was a mix between my being tired (i had a 30 hour labor and freqent contractions) and a mix of my contractions slowing down during pushing, only coming once every 6-7 minutes. It took a LONG time for the baby to get under the pubic bone.

Re: LEAKING when you BF...erm yeah, i would say it happens many times...i had a severly low milk supply (from the start) and was only making about 4oz every 24 hour period, and when we :sex: sometimes it would just completly reflex out when i Oed! :blush: i didn't have a top or anything on though. ...and honestly it was pretty funny! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Is anyone that have LO's doing a refresher birth class or just going for it again?

I probably wont go, but with my educational background, i think thats legit...if i didn't have the training, i would probably go again :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

I dont think i will be going to any classes either.. Hasnt been too long since the birth of my dd so i dont think too much has changed.. although it is a new hospital.. but we will just go for it.. 

and thanks ladies.. sounds like leaking can be funny at times..


----------



## Guppy051708

lilrojo said:


> and thanks ladies.. sounds like leaking can be funny at times..

It can be rather comical! :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

wut is going on with bnb?


----------



## nightkd

We didn't do any birth classes with E, so not going to be doing any this time. Hypnobabies Home Study Course here! Though whether I can get a copy of the booklet again or not, we shall see... I have the CDs copied already though.

And yeah.... BnB looks weird.... I kind of like it!


----------



## lilrojo

I wouldnt mind it if wasnt so slow.. taking forever for things to load.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Oh, lilrojo, we're scan buddies! Mine is tomorrow afternoon. On one hand I can't wait, on the other I'm really nervous that something won't look right. We're finding out the sex, and today my brother IM-ed me to remind me that I owed him a call as soon as we know. He's a very excited uncle-to-be!

20 weeks today!

Does anyone else get abdominal pain after sitting for a while? Mine feels like round ligament pain, but happens more when I've sat all day for some reason. Is that really round ligament pain or could it be something else? I'm going to ask my doctor when I go in next, but since I only see a radiology tech tomorrow that's not for another 2 weeks so I wanted to see if anyone else has this.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so confused with new BNB. Holy baloney. lol. 

Won't be on as much during the weekdays until nightfall now. Must cut back on internet activity at work. :dohh: ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay EngineerGirl.. happy scan day to us.. not sure about the round ligament pains i normally get them when i sit then stand up.. maybe its from sitting for long periods and then finally standing.. not sure.. you dont see your dr too.. I see my dr right after, my us is at 3.. then dr is at 4..

I like the new bnb.. wont stop me from being on here.. your all too wonderful to be bothered by that..


----------



## Guppy051708

The BNB is SOO different!!! BUt i think its a good one, now that its working better :thumbup: it was running SOOOOO slow at first, but now seems good.

MY BABY LEGS CAME IN TODAY!!!!!!! :wohoo: I was getting all in a tizzy because i never got an email saying they were packing them or even sending it out! But today i looked and i had a lovely little package in the mail! :dance: Everyone, share your baby legs! Here are the 11 pairs i got and i put DS in a pair, wicked cute and def. look boyish for anyone worried about that!!! Isaiah has gymnastics tomorrow and im so excited for him to wear the baby leg warmers and his onsie! :blush:

Sorry about the blurrs! Isaiah wanted to play lol 
Im really excited about the animal prints! He has a few animal printy cloth diapers that will match perfectly..ekk! I can't wait to have two boys in these cute warmers!
Oh and isaiah is wearing the pair that is in the first row, very middle (3rd pic) :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1214.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1210.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1221.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tiger

ok this is going to be a long one ! :coffee:
firstly thankyou to everyone who replied :hugs:
secondly, i had my specialist appt today and it was horrible ! :cry: 
My due date by ALL the scans (ive had 3!) and my period was the 22nd february. well went to the appt today and got told we would be booking in my c-section today :shock: so off he walks and comes back and tells me my section is booked for the 23rd feb ? i said ill be 40+1 is that right? and he said and quote "oh yes we have changed your due date to the 28th feb?" im like "wtf why?" and he said "my boss (meaning the head OB who is going to cut me open" liked that date better" :saywhat: i got really really angry, i mean i was in tears asking why on earth they would change it and all he kept saying was "my boss is happy with that date" . well thats nice but im f*cking not !!?!?!?!?! i kept asking why change my due date when NOTHING has pointed towards it being later? and he just kept saying "oh its only a date" and apparently whether they recorded my due date as the 22nd or the 28th i would still have the c-section on the 23rd. but i dont believe that to be true at all !? they wouldnt let me go overdue surely !?!?!?!?!? and he kept saying, its only a number. so i said "if its only a f*cking number and my c-section date wont change regardless, why flipping change it in the first place?!" i got really angry, screaming and crying. im not impressed that this man just pulled a number out of his ass !!!! i live on an island and there is a high chance im going to go into labour before my c-section considering ill be going a day overdue ! after my last labour im really traumatised and i cant do that again ! also if i go in to labour in the middle of the night there is no way i can get to the hospital until morning when the ferries start running ! 
im so upset like u wouldnt believe! and he rang 'his boss' in front of me explaining how angry i was and his boss just told me 'too bad' ? :growlmad: :grr: :saywhat:
do i have a right to complain ?!!??!?! should i be getting the c-section earlier that 40+1 ?! im so angry.
anyway my section is scheduled 23rd february .
also my fundal heigh is measuring 25.5 :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

I would certainly complain. At the very least this man should have a more concrete reason to change the due date that "he liked that date". Scheduled C-sections here are much earlier than 40 weeks. Generally around the 37-38 week mark at my hospital I think.


----------



## tiger

thats what i thought :grr: and i was so angry that he just pulled this date out of his ass! sorry to curse but i really am truely angry. i dont know who to complain to either :nope: but i know its not right and there was no medical (or any) flipping reason to change it later ! and to do it at 40+1?!?!?!?!


----------



## tiggertea

I have no idea who you should approach either. I'm sorry I can't be of more help! :(


----------



## KellyC75

lilrojo ~ I had milk over supply, so I wouldnt even risk taking my bra & pads off, we'd probably end up floating away in a sea of milk! :sick: :wacko: :blush: :haha:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good luck for your scans today lilrojo & EngineerGirl :baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

*tiger* ~ I would ring up & say you are VERY concerned about going into labour & ask them to move the date forward a little :thumbup:

I had my planned csection at 39 weeks & they dont like to leave it any later than that, because they dont want you to labour :nope: 

Good luck & let us know :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: Its tommorow ~ Its tommorow!! :wohoo:


----------



## dizzyangel

Sorry to hear about that tiger - you defo need to complain about it, but like the others I have no idea who to.

Kelly good luck tomorrow - what time are you there??


----------



## amandad192

:cry: I'm just back from my midwife appointment with the worst news I could possibly have had.
My first blood results came back with a request for more blood because I have antibodies I shouldn't have. Means Im unlikely to get my homebirth and would have to be consultant led instead of midwife led. It means I will have to give birth in the same place I had Liam.
I'm now terrified. I just know I'm going to panic when I get to the hospital cause problems in my labour and end up having an emergency c-section.

I'm devestated!! :cry::cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im super excited and nervous.. lol been forever.. my scan is at 3 so a few hrs yet... will need to shower and all that so time will pass quickly which is why im checking on here now.. :)

Tiger-no dr does c sections after a due date... as kelly said they dont want you going into labor on your own.. be agressive and tell that asshole where to shove it.. :) Hope i made you smile hun..

Amandad-I am so sorry about your appt.. is there nothing they can do for you so you can still have your baby the way you want..

Yay Kelly... 1 more sleep for you now.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiger-- grrrrrr. Why on earth would they do that?? I'm hoping they have a better reason and they're just not telling you for some reason. It would be different if they thought you were actually DUE later... 

amandad-- sorry about your appt. Maybe when they take your blood again, everything will be fine?


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger im so sorry :( I would def be calling and asking (or yelling ;)) at someone about that! Im not a rocket scientist but surly they could do a different day...you could always say you are unavailable that day and then reschedule ;)

Amanda- :hugs: i hope all goes well. what antibody are they talking about? :shrug: Dont lose hope yet hun :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hey ladies! I've been having Major computer issues so I haven't been on forever! I'm going to try to read back a bit. I think I need to buy a new Macbook (my hard drive is totally shot) and I want to buy a new DSLR camera!! Dh doesn't want me to buy either...but I have some savings from when I was working that was meant to be for me when I really wanted something...so I may use that!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> The BNB is SOO different!!! BUt i think its a good one, now that its working better :thumbup: it was running SOOOOO slow at first, but now seems good.
> 
> MY BABY LEGS CAME IN TODAY!!!!!!! :wohoo: I was getting all in a tizzy because i never got an email saying they were packing them or even sending it out! But today i looked and i had a lovely little package in the mail! :dance: Everyone, share your baby legs! Here are the 11 pairs i got and i put DS in a pair, wicked cute and def. look boyish for anyone worried about that!!! Isaiah has gymnastics tomorrow and im so excited for him to wear the baby leg warmers and his onsie! :blush:
> 
> Sorry about the blurrs! Isaiah wanted to play lol
> Im really excited about the animal prints! He has a few animal printy cloth diapers that will match perfectly..ekk! I can't wait to have two boys in these cute warmers!
> Oh and isaiah is wearing the pair that is in the first row, very middle (3rd pic) :thumbup:

Too cute!!! I don't have mine yet. :-( I did get a notice today appologizing for the long wait, so hopefully they ship soon!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: amanda. Consultants aren't *all* bad. My advice would be to make him/her take the time to sit down and discuss all your concerns, including the anxiety over your previous experience. You might find they are more willing to listen than you'd think, and can offer reassurances on topics you hadn't even thought of. :flower:


----------



## EngineerGirl

lilrojo, hope to get a full report on your scan soon!

Kelly, happy scan tomorrow!

My scan is in less than an hour. I'm combination super excited and super nervous. I woke up panicked this morning that I'd only felt flutters instead of kicks the past few days, but then of course Baby gave me some good strong taps at work this morning. I'm praying that all will be well!

So sorry Amanda. Hope you're able to find ways to still have some of the birth you wanted.


----------



## geogem

hey ladies, hope you are all well.

I have never heard of a scheduled c section being after edd either??.... very strange. 

Only 2 more sleeps til my scan!! I am sooo excited it is ridiculous!! just cant wait to find out what gender my lo is and see them again, for the last time until he/she makes an appearance!! 

my sister is getting on well and as she had ivf she will be getting her first scan next week! (7 weeks!) will be lovely for her, makes my heart melt to see how happy they both are!

anyway best get off to bed, struggling to stay awake at the min... so tired all of the time!. x


----------



## amandad192

Thanks ladies. atm it's just a waiting game to see how my results come back.
It could be that everything is fine, but I think it's more likely to go the other way.
GUPPY my midwife didn't tell me what antibody it was. I asked but it didn't say on the blood from so she didn't know to be able to tell me. All it said was "abnormal."
I'm really confused. I know it's nothing to do with rhesus because I'm +.
I've been doing aa bit of googling to see if I can find ANYTHING on what it could possibly be..but I'm not really having the greatest luck. Surely it must be something the tested for to discover it? All I can see that they test for are certain antibodies to diseases (like rubella) and antibodies to red blood cells. I saw something about antibodies to red blood cells being caused by mismatched blood transfusions. I was given 3 bags of blood after Liam was born so it could possibly be to do with that? I really don't know.
From what I've read though the main risk is of Amelia being jaudince(d?) or aniemic and her possibly needing either a blood transfusion whilst still in the womb (which sounds very scary) or shortly after birth.

I'm worried but there's nothing I can do at the minute..just survive what I expect to be the longest 4 weeks of this pregnancy.

TIGGERTEA I know consultants are bad..but it's just the thought of being in that part of the hospital again that scares me. Liams birth wasn't great and nearly ended in a c-sec, then I had a massive PPH. The main reasons for all the problems being me having low iron and Liam being back to back...and as lovely as it was for the pain..I think the epidural caused a few added issues too. Being at home or in the midwife unit would mean that I couldnt have an epidural..but if I'm in the consultant unit I'm more than welcome to one if I ask.


----------



## Guppy051708

Amanda- WOW! I would TOTALLY be calling!!! As a patient it is your right to know what is up, and not just some vague answer. You should be able to get copys of your lab work and reports directly from the hospital. At least here you are entitled to that, and i would assume something similar where you live. Just ask for records of everything you've had done, and that should def be in there! They can't hold information from you :hugs:

JP- thanks!!! they are soo freaking cute! Today, I took isaiah to gymnastics. Put him in a long sleeve onsie that had a pumpkin on it, and so i thought the black and orange tiger strip would be fitting (with the colors and all). So stinkin adorable!

Here is a picture of Elliot's room! Excuse the bed, as i was washing the bedding up and didn't have it made :thumbup:
I need to move the rocking chair out of isaiahs room and put it in Elliots room. Plus a night stand. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1206.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: I do hope everything works out for you amanda, but if you HAVE to go the consultant route, def discuss everything with them (and if you don't want an epidural this time, tell them / your birthing partner not to let you sign for it under any circumstances).


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> The BNB is SOO different!!! BUt i think its a good one, now that its working better :thumbup: it was running SOOOOO slow at first, but now seems good.
> 
> MY BABY LEGS CAME IN TODAY!!!!!!! :wohoo: I was getting all in a tizzy because i never got an email saying they were packing them or even sending it out! But today i looked and i had a lovely little package in the mail! :dance: Everyone, share your baby legs! Here are the 11 pairs i got and i put DS in a pair, wicked cute and def. look boyish for anyone worried about that!!! Isaiah has gymnastics tomorrow and im so excited for him to wear the baby leg warmers and his onsie! :blush:
> 
> Sorry about the blurrs! Isaiah wanted to play lol
> Im really excited about the animal prints! He has a few animal printy cloth diapers that will match perfectly..ekk! I can't wait to have two boys in these cute warmers!
> Oh and isaiah is wearing the pair that is in the first row, very middle (3rd pic) :thumbup:

CUTE!! :D I'll get some pics in a few mins... E is down for a nap, so the action shots will have to wait, I did put a pair on her last night though :) She lifted her feet up to let me put them on :lol:


----------



## nightkd

Tiger; I would definitely contend that date decision... I mean, seriously? If you're going to have trouble getting to the hospital if you go into labour before the c-section, then that seems reason enough for them to reconsider it.


----------



## nightkd

https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/IMGP1490.jpg

I was going to post a picture of my newborn cloth diaper stash too, but of course 2 of the diapers have run away.... :dohh::lol: DH threw a bunch of clothes I was sorting, down my side of the bed, so there's pretty much a mountain of stuff I need to dig through to find what I'm looking for. -sigh-

ETA: Oh, the four down front are the newborn size, the top row and the open stripey pair are regular size. :)


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hey, had a great anatomy scan this afternoon. Went to the bathroom twice before because I definitely overfilled my bladder, though! The tech was very nice and pointed out everything to us. It all measured correctly. :cloud9: My due date based on measurements came up as March 1, but I think I'll leave it as the original EDD of Feb. 28 because they said it's not worth changing (I think it's as the 29th on the front page).

AND...it's a girl! :pink::shock: We'll be joining the many, many little girls on here (our tech said it seemed like everyone else is having boys, so it must just be this thread!). 

I think DH sort of wanted a boy, especially because his sister wants one of her brothers to finally have a boy, but we'll just have to wait until another time. Plus we were calling the baby "Hans" as a nickname because DH loves that name but we'd never actually use it, so both of us had sort of slipped into thinking of Baby as a boy, but she's definitely not!

Now to figure out a name....


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, congrats and welcome to team :pink: EG! :D That's so awesome!

Sorry to hear of your frustrations, Tiger and Amanda. :( :hugs: I pray for the best for both of you. 

My Babylegs didn't arrive yet, and I - like others - got the message saying they apologize for the delay, etc. I'm impatient to see them, but Aria's not even here yet so I'm being patient. I've also been emailing back and forth with Johna from Boutique Bella Bambini and am working on setting up a custom ring sling order with her, so I'm *super* excited! She does such amazing work! I also got a Mei Tai through the Diaper Swapper forums, and it's on its way from CA. :dance: I'm so excited!

On the run, but hoping I have more time for a chat this weekend or Friday! This week is just so crazy. :dohh: 

:hugs: to all! xoxox


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies :hugs:
im just so angry ! ive done a lot of research as to whether i wanted a VBAC or an elective c-section and ive NEVER heard of them doing an elective after your due date ?! that just seems ridiculous to me ! especially because of how hard it is to get to the hospital. not only is it a 20min ferry ride, but its 45min away from the ferry terminal :nope: ugh, he was such an asshole and i really dont like the way i was treated and these are the people who are going to be looking after me ?:cry: it just feels like he pulled the date out of his a** for his own convenience to me ! there is no reason why my due date should be changed at all ! and then he had the nerve to tell me my mum that she was lying about some complications she had with her c-section ?! :saywhat: my mum left as furious as i was i think.
also - good news, my scan is in 5hrs :dance: i love rescans lol! cant wait to see how much she has grown! 
ps im now worried im also going to have a 9lb+ baby as ill be going over :wacko: jesse was 9lb :/


----------



## saphire76

Yay! Enginergirl pink power lol.

I was bummed I was on vacation when this baby leg deal came out and now seeing all the pics I'm more bummed :( but I will survive.

I finally broke down and bought bigger bras God they feel good now no more nipple sticking out the top lol. Costco 2 for $16 my kinda price.


----------



## TeQuiero

EngineerGirl, welcome to the team :pink: side of things!! :) :haha:

Saphire, I just want to say that I am BEYOND jealous that you can get 2 bras for $16. I haven't been able to buy a bra for less than $30 for the last 6 years!! In fact I normally have to order mine from the place that many of our lovely ladies are from (the UK), it's a place called Bravissimo. Occasionally Lane Bryant will have some nice ones that fit right!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. my scan went great.. perfect little baby.. will share pics sometime.. when i get the chance.. tonight or tom.. stayed team yellow.. :)


----------



## EngineerGirl

lilrojo, great to hear about your perfect little baby and great scan. Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## TeQuiero

Yay for you scan going great lilrojo!! It is hard to stay team yellow, but when you make it past the midway scan it is really not too bad!! Can't wait to see pics of that growing baby!!


----------



## lilrojo

US Pics.. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1012111927.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









1012111928a.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









1012111928b.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









1012111929.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tiger

:cloud9: beautiful!
my scan is in 3hours :dance:


----------



## Junebugs

Engineergirl- CONGRATZ on your little girl!!!

Lil- Beautiful scan pictures!!

Tiger-THat is just crazy! If there not someone higher up at the hospital you can call? I know when i has having alot of problems with my m/c and the Dr.s i called the head of board at the hospital. I would look into that, that is unheard of when you have to travel so far aswell.

Amanda- I am sorry for your concerns, that must be hard for you having to go back there ... :hugs:

Guppy- I love the room!! It's looking great!!!!!!

So i just bought some bedding today for a good price on ebay.. i am sooo excited! What I don't understand though is that if you should not be using bumpers anymore why do all these companies still sell crib bedding with bumpers?
 



Attached Files:







small-wonders-4-piece-zoomba-safari-crib-bedding-set.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw LilRojo! So cute! :hugs: Congrats!

Saphire - babysteals has babylegs in their archives. ;) some, anyway. and they tend to post them pretty often. also if you follow babylegs on facebook, every friday they do a new deal. maybe something to consider if you use FB? :D 

love the bedding junebugs! TBH, I don't get the whole bumper thing either. everyone I know still uses theirs? or like, they tie it at the top in the beginning until the baby is able to roll on their own, then slide it down later? ours came with one and we're not sure what we'll do with it yet. :shrugs: I'm thinking maybe the up, then down route? you can buy breatheable ones, too, I saw them the other day. I just want my crib already. only a month and a few days until I should have it, I believe. xD


----------



## sparklez

Not posted in ages but ust about tbeen keeping up with posts.

good luck with the scans kelly and tiger. 

and congrats to engineer girl on your pink bump and lilrojo hooray for staying team yellow, I'm really glad we did. 

Midwife appt tomorrow should finally get to hear the heartbeat as we don't at scans, then 2nd hypnobirth class in the evening, then painting the nursery all weekend, lots of fun


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on :pink: bump EG.
Glad all these scans are going well. :cloud9: 4 days and I'll be at mine (9am Monday Morning.... and I assure you, it's about the only thing that could have me excited about a Monday morn! :haha: Have to wait til Thurs evening for gender scan though! :dohh:


----------



## kbkb

Congrats on your :pink: bump, Engineer Girl! Good luck to all of you with upcoming scans, Tigertea and kelly are those I remembered..


----------



## dizzyangel

yay for :pink: EngineerGirl! and another one for the :yellow: lilrojo - loving the US pics too!
have to say I was very disappointed with my 20 weeks pics, they didnt look as clear as my 12 week ones. Anyone else think the same?


----------



## cinnamum

due on the 10th, though i have a feeling LO will be here on the 14th or after. xxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

added you to op :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

EngineerGirl said:


> AND...it's a girl! :pink::shock: We'll be joining the many, many little girls on here (our tech said it seemed like everyone else is having boys, so it must just be this thread!).

Congrats ~ :pink: ~ Glad all went well :happydance:



tiger said:


> also - good news, my scan is in 5hrs :dance: i love rescans lol! cant wait to see how much she has grown!
> ps im now worried im also going to have a 9lb+ baby as ill be going over :wacko: jesse was 9lb :/

Good luck with your scan ~ :happydance:

My DS2 was 9lb 10oz ~ Born on due date :baby:
My DD was 8lb 10oz born a week early :baby:

Hope you get the csection moved forward a little :thumbup:



lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. my scan went great.. perfect little baby.. will share pics sometime.. when i get the chance.. tonight or tom.. stayed team yellow.. :)


:happydance:Great news ~ :yellow: Congrats :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

cinnamum said:


> due on the 10th, though i have a feeling LO will be here on the 14th or after. xxxxx

Welcome :wave: Are you expecting a :pink: :blue: or :yellow:?


----------



## KellyC75

dizzyangel said:


> have to say I was very disappointed with my 20 weeks pics, they didnt look as clear as my 12 week ones. Anyone else think the same?

Mine werent as good as previous 20 week scan pics ive had ~ Also, they asked how many we would like, we said 4 (at £2 each) & they were all the same picture!! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Had my 20 week scan today & all was looking good, so relieved :cloud9:

And....................*She is still a Girl! *:dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay that everything is fine, and yay for still a girl!!!! :dance: 

I have heard that 20 week scan pics can be not as clear as 12 weeks because of more movement. :shrug: 

Suppose I will find out at my 20 week scan... if it ever gets here... :coffee:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Kelly.. so happy your scan went well and your still team pink.. :)

Had a hard time sticking to yellow but i know it will be 100% worth it... cant wait.. :)


----------



## geogem

SCAN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!! 

I SOOOOOOO CANT WAIT!!!! Hubby is also really excited which is nice to see! lol

I just wanna see my baby already!


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> SCAN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I SOOOOOOO CANT WAIT!!!! Hubby is also really excited which is nice to see! lol
> 
> I just wanna see my baby already!

:wohoo: Good luck ~ Cant wait to hear all about it :yipee:


----------



## Jokerette

hey ladies! Tiger I would definitely try to get that date changed! I always thought they scheduled them earlier than that. Hmmm...

Geogem, cant wait to see your scan pics!!! :)

ladies, i have been having the tiniest amount of brownish yellowish discharge on my panty liner. I started wearing pantyliners because i was having a lot of clear discharge and it was easier than changing my undies all day... and then the past couple days i have this. I am already on pelvic-rest (no sex, no vaginal exams) due to a low-lying placenta until my next ultrasound in 6 days. Hopefully the placenta will have migrated by then and the ban can be lifted. But i have had several orgasms using external stimulation... my doctor said that was okay. I just worry of course about the brownish color. I know that is old blood, not new blood. Any 2nd time mommies have this happen at all during the previous pregnancies? I have a call in to my doctor already so hopefully she calls back soon. The nurse didnt seem to concerned. Oh, I also have a home-doppler and the baby's heartbeat is going strong... im sure everythings fine right?


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette ~ Ive not had this happen, but I have heard of it & as you say, brown colour is old blood & im sure nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette, I have never personally had this happen due to low lying placenta. But a few times i did get light spotting when i was pregnant with my son. A little bit of spotting is okay during pregnancy, as long as it's light flow (spotting) and its brown (or even light pink),but nothing bright/dark red with a heavy flow and/or cramping, the latter would then be of concern.
With that said, in many of my trainings, i am taught that you should always seek medical care, as i cannot give you medical advice since i would be acting outside of my scope, but i will say, as a "friend", it is quite common to get spotting when you have a low lying placenta. There are other reasons for this (placenta didn't attach the entirely or a minor abruption), or it could just be your typical spotting, however, with low lying placentas this is seems to happen to many women because of the position of the placenta in relevance to the cervix (sits next to it). This is very common in a low lying placenta....the good news is, this could mean your placenta is moving up and out :D Many low lying placentas will correct itself before delivery because as the baby grows, the placenta moves out of the way :D ...call your care provider, to get checked out or get reassurance, but i just wanted to say, i think you are okay :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks KellyC and Guppy! My doctor seemed to think everything was fine. She asked me if there was any odor or itchiness, which there isnt, because that would be indication of an infection. But since there is none of that and no cramping she seems to think its just a little spotting of old blood (brown) and nothing to worry about. :) Phew! I love having the doppler at home just to reassure myself too.

on a fun note... hubby and I are headed out this weekend for a little "Babymoon" to Foxwoods. It's a Casino... I am not a gambler, but they have comedy shows, restaurants, spas, etc... I might even indulge in a Prenatal Massage or a pedicure! We are spending the weekend there one night with friends and one night just the two of us for a nice romantic getaway before I get too big :) :) Cant wait!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Thanks everyone for the congrats!

Junebugs, we're doing jungle bedding too. We have the bedding but no furniture and we don't move into our house for 2 weeks so I haven't set anything up yet, but I'm so excited!

jokerette, glad to hear your doctor thinks everything is OK.

geogem, can't wait to hear about your scan. So exciting!

Babies are total wigglers at 20 weeks! My tech had trouble getting some measurements because Little Girl wouldn't stop moving (the 7-Up I had probably didn't help, but I'd heard you should drink something sugary just in case the baby is feeling sluggish). Thankfully by the end of the scan she'd slowed down a bit. We still managed to get some not-half-bad pics, but I don't have 12 week pics to compare them to.


----------



## tiger

i had my scan yesterday and it was perfect :cloud9: by FAR the best scan ive ever had ! 
Holly is still a little girl thank god ! :dance: phew! i cant believe im having a girl! 
we saw her little feet (ill attach a pic), and we actually got to see all her little toes wiggling ! :cloud9: it was so cute, i was crying. she has really long legs ! they measure at 23 weeks and 2 days :shock: she waved to us a few times. she was also having a good old munch on her hands :haha: :munch: the US tech was laughing most of the way through. at one point when we went down to confirm gender she put her hands between her legs lol. she was very wriggly too, she wouldnt stop kicking, and at one point kicked the probe thing.
all in all it was an amazing scan! although they tried getting some 3D ones but because my placenta is in a crappy position (low lying anterior) it was kind of impossible, so ive decided i wont be getting the 3D scan i wanted to get later on (not that they have called me back anyway :grr: )
FEET, WAVING AT US, HANDS, PROFILE, AND ONE OF HER GROWTH CHARTS :shock:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww Tiger ~ She is adorable :cloud9: Congrats :pink: (glad she is still a Girl too, I was worried about mine turning out to really be a Boy!:haha:)


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger, great ultrasound photos!!!!!!! :) :)


----------



## tiggertea

Lovely pics tiger!


----------



## saphire76

Jokerette- have a great time and relax on your trip! 

Kelly- I got a surprise scan yesterday and I was like can you make sure it's still a girl Phew it was lol.

I met the 3rd dr. she was very nice she let my DS help do the us it was so cute. no pics but I was surprised to see her again so that was nice. It was very fast but I have to go back next Thur. because they weren't able to get the cord on my 20 week US. Fine with me.

Welcome to the newbie. Hope you have a lot to share.

Crappy rainy weather in Jersey today so I am feeling a little tired :( my decaf pumpkin spice is not helping either lol.


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Jokerette- have a great time and relax on your trip!
> 
> Kelly- I got a surprise scan yesterday and I was like can you make sure it's still a girl Phew it was lol.
> 
> I met the 3rd dr. she was very nice she let my DS help do the us it was so cute. no pics but I was surprised to see her again so that was nice. It was very fast but I have to go back next Thur. because they weren't able to get the cord on my 20 week US. Fine with me.
> 
> Welcome to the newbie. Hope you have a lot to share.
> 
> Crappy rainy weather in Jersey today so I am feeling a little tired :( my decaf pumpkin spice is not helping either lol.

Saphire why did you get a surprise scan? That's very exciting!!


----------



## dizzyangel

So.....its been 2 and a half weeks since we smelt gas at work and someone finally calls the gas board and there is a huge leak coming from the kebab shop next door!!!
Really hope its not been doing any damage to Peanut with me breathing it in....I was on holiday for a week so havent been breathing it for the whole duration but still isnt very good is it...? I have been feeling them move a lot so I know they are still alive but just worrying now that Ive done some kind of damage!!
Should I mention anything to the MW when I see her next week? Or am I being silly and worrying over nothing?

On a brighter note - Im out on a Hen do tonight!! First one Ive ever been on where I wont be getting trollied so its gonna be really weird not drinking!! Its OH's sister who is getting married so Im not really going to know anyone as Ive only met his family a few times, but Im sure there will be lots of baby questions getting thrown at me so we wont be stuck for conversation!


----------



## Jokerette

dizzyangel said:


> So.....its been 2 and a half weeks since we smelt gas at work and someone finally calls the gas board and there is a huge leak coming from the kebab shop next door!!!
> Really hope its not been doing any damage to Peanut with me breathing it in....I was on holiday for a week so havent been breathing it for the whole duration but still isnt very good is it...? I have been feeling them move a lot so I know they are still alive but just worrying now that Ive done some kind of damage!!
> Should I mention anything to the MW when I see her next week? Or am I being silly and worrying over nothing?
> 
> On a brighter note - Im out on a Hen do tonight!! First one Ive ever been on where I wont be getting trollied so its gonna be really weird not drinking!! Its OH's sister who is getting married so Im not really going to know anyone as Ive only met his family a few times, but Im sure there will be lots of baby questions getting thrown at me so we wont be stuck for conversation!

I;m glad you were out of the office for a week on vacation! I'd definitely tell your doctor because its always good to keep them in the loop. Keep in mind that many people work or put themselves in far less desirable conditions than you and their babies come out perfectly healthy, so try not to worry too much. It's great that you have been feeling movement and that must be a nice reassurance. I think it is better now than in the first 12 weeks that this happened. Not that I would wish it on anyone, but I just mean to say that I think your baby will be just fine. xoxoxxo :) :hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

awesome pics tiger! I love seeing the little feet.. amazing!


----------



## geogem

Its another boy!!!! 

  

I knew I was right !!!

will update with pics later although the little wriggler didnt stay still so we were in there for 45 mins and he still wouldnt let them get a decent pic!


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, great scan piccs!!

Dizzy, I would tell your MW/Dr at your next appointment, just so that they know.

On my note, 23 weeks today!! I love Fridays!!


----------



## Jokerette

Geogem! yay!! :blue:


----------



## TeQuiero

Gem, congrats on you :blue: bump!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> Its another boy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I was right !!!
> 
> will update with pics later although the little wriggler didnt stay still so we were in there for 45 mins and he still wouldnt let them get a decent pic!

Congrats on your :blue: bump :happydance: Look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## Guppy051708

GEOGEM- congrats on another :blue: bump! looks like we will both have our hands full with boys in our life! lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently!!! 

We had our breastfeeding class last night. It was Very informative. Dh said before, "I don't understand why we have to go to a class about something that is supposed to come naturally" and I had to laugh when the teacher AND the videos we watched said it's natural for the baby but NOT the mom! HA! Lol. He learned a lot, and so did I.


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, that is great that he went with you to that! My husband was very supportive of BF, and I guess that he figured since I had done it with DS1 that I would know how to do it with his baby! And now he knows that I can handle it! :haha: I am glad that they were able to teach you a lot of things though!! Are you planning on taking any other types of classes?


----------



## saphire76

geogem congrats on the :blue:

Jokerette- IDK why I got another quick scan. maybe because it is a new dr. and she just wanted to see. either way I was happy :)


----------



## EngineerGirl

Geogem, congrats on your boy. Wrigglers are fun, aren't they?


----------



## Guppy051708

Today at gymnastics DS wore dinosaurs :D
The leg warmers matched perfectly with his onsie!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1266.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1263.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am so loving the leg warmers!! 
And they are sooo not girly! I'm impressed!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently!!!
> 
> We had our breastfeeding class last night. It was Very informative. Dh said before, "I don't understand why we have to go to a class about something that is supposed to come naturally" and I had to laugh when the teacher AND the videos we watched said it's natural for the baby but NOT the mom! HA! Lol. He learned a lot, and so did I.

I want to start the classes soon aswell! Although i don't think i will be bring my DH with me. I am glad to hear it was very infomative, i can't wait to start mine. I start my labor classes in november.

Geogem- Congrats on the blue!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: thanks! Im glad they dont look girly :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JP, that is great that he went with you to that! My husband was very supportive of BF, and I guess that he figured since I had done it with DS1 that I would know how to do it with his baby! And now he knows that I can handle it! :haha: I am glad that they were able to teach you a lot of things though!! Are you planning on taking any other types of classes?

Thanks! I'm glad your hubby is so supportive! Mine is also! We are taking others. We took the Childbirth class last weekend which was an all day thing, but it was great. TONS of info and we toured the ward which was cool. I also took a class on base (the only one by myself) that was more military information you need once baby is born. It was the only free one and we got a TON of free stuff. I guess Gerber donates stuff because it was a TON of new Gerber stuff!! Our next, and probably last, class is the Newborn one. It's sort of early for classes but we are always Really busy during the holidays and I didn't want to wait until January!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently!!!
> 
> We had our breastfeeding class last night. It was Very informative. Dh said before, "I don't understand why we have to go to a class about something that is supposed to come naturally" and I had to laugh when the teacher AND the videos we watched said it's natural for the baby but NOT the mom! HA! Lol. He learned a lot, and so did I.
> 
> I want to start the classes soon aswell! Although i don't think i will be bring my DH with me. I am glad to hear it was very infomative, i can't wait to start mine. I start my labor classes in november.
> 
> Geogem- Congrats on the blue!!!Click to expand...

Why won't you bring DH with you, if you don't mind my asking? I'm SO glad John went with me. There was Way too much info for me to take in on my own plus it really helped him understand some things. The childbirth class was great as they went over pretty much everything so he will be able to help me then. They even did a thing where they had the dads massage the moms where they THOUGHT they'd want it during labor since at that time I guess it's hard to verbalize. We weren't allowed to tell them where. I think my DH was the only one who got it right, LOL. And the breastfeeding one, also really good that he went. The Lactation Consultant went over a TON of things that the dads can do, so that was great, and he learned a lot to help me! He didn't complain when I told him he was going (lol) though I could tell her wasn't excited. But after both classes we've taken he's been glad he went and admitted that he really learned a lot!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

How are you guys coming along with names?? I asked on our FB page and then realized there are only 6 of us in the group, LOL!!! 

Before we knew what we were having we had a girls name. Our PERFECT name and it was so easy to decide on. We could NOT think of a boys name. Well, now we have to, Lol, since he's a boy!! I don't want a name that is "plain" and I don't want a name that is "popular" but I also don't want something Totally out there (like I saw on a baby name site the name..."Baby"....??). We both LOVE Jacob but it's been #1 for about 5 years (thank you Twilight) so that's out. We love Noah but it's quite popular too, so that's a no. Sebastian is our #1 name right now, but since we haven't had that YES to it that we had for the girls name, we just aren't sure! LOL If we use Sebastian, I like Charles as a middle name (it's my Grandfather's name) but John doesn't think it goes?? We were thinking of using Jacob as a middle but I really want to save it in the hopes that the name craze dies down in a couple years!


----------



## swanxxsong

We have a facebook group??? WHAT IS ITTTT?! haha


----------



## swanxxsong

And congrats Geogem! :D :blue: So exciting!

I hate not being able to log on during work anymore. I miss out on too much! :brat:

My BL email came and they should be shipped. Coming from NJ so hoping I get them by Monday. We will see!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We're similar. We've had a girls name picked out since we were ttc. Well, actually, I like Hannah Sarah, but dh doesn't because of Hannah Montana. :dohh: So if it's a girl, it will be Sarah Hannah. :)
We are still a little unsure as to boys names, and I think we need to decide for sure because I think it IS a boy. 
I decided I liked Samuel, but I let DH think of it on his own and then I acted really casual about it. But it's my favorite. Only thing is, DH likes Nicholas for the middle name, and I don't. I have yet to find a middle name I really like, although I like Rochester... a little out there, I know. 

Jacob _is_ so popular... too bad, 'cause I've always liked the name, too. Noah I haven't heard as much in person but it seems fairly popular on here... 
I don't think Sebastian goes with Jacob or Charles... Maybe Sebastian Noah? Or do you not like the "N"s together? 
So much to think about!! 
I love thinking and talking about names-- I'm interested to hear what others are thinking. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I love and adore the name Jacob. But thank you, Twilight, for making that just impossible t use at this point. :haha: 

I do really like Sebastian too, JP. I think Sebastian Charles flows nicely together. Or Sebastian Jacob, for that matter.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> We have a facebook group??? WHAT IS ITTTT?! haha

LOL, it's called Biscuit Appreciation Society . It was made before most made their announcements so we named it that and made it closed!! I *think* you can search and ask to join! But let me know if that doesn't work! It's only for us in the Feb group!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> We're similar. We've had a girls name picked out since we were ttc. Well, actually, I like Hannah Sarah, but dh doesn't because of Hannah Montana. :dohh: So if it's a girl, it will be Sarah Hannah. :)
> We are still a little unsure as to boys names, and I think we need to decide for sure because I think it IS a boy.
> I decided I liked Samuel, but I let DH think of it on his own and then I acted really casual about it. But it's my favorite. Only thing is, DH likes Nicholas for the middle name, and I don't. I have yet to find a middle name I really like, although I like Rochester... a little out there, I know.
> 
> Jacob _is_ so popular... too bad, 'cause I've always liked the name, too. Noah I haven't heard as much in person but it seems fairly popular on here...
> I don't think Sebastian goes with Jacob or Charles... Maybe Sebastian Noah? Or do you not like the "N"s together?
> So much to think about!!
> I love thinking and talking about names-- I'm interested to hear what others are thinking. :)

Lol, I wouldn't have even thought Hannah Montana until you said that, but lol, I guess he has a point IF it's because it'll be popular! Otherwise, it's a really pretty name! Rochester *is* different, but I don't think it's weird! It's very...manly? Is that the right word?? I don't mind the N's together I just don't think I really like Noah as a middle name. My favorite, if we use Sebastian, is Charles...but of course I don't want to force it if Dh doesn't like it as much too!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I love and adore the name Jacob. But thank you, Twilight, for making that just impossible t use at this point. :haha:
> 
> I do really like Sebastian too, JP. I think Sebastian Charles flows nicely together. Or Sebastian Jacob, for that matter.

Yeah, I know! I've loved Jacob ever since I was a little girl. I had a boy and girl stuffed rabbits and their names were Jacob and Molly, lol. We came up with that first and I was like YES and then was looking and saw how it's been #1. :dohh: ARGH!!

And thank you! I think Sebastian is a Really nice name. Not popular, not weird. I love it. And I really do like Charles with it...I think it sounds good, but Dh doesn't! He likes Jacob as the middle name but I REALLY want to save that and try to use it later!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats on blue bump gem


----------



## becstar

Rochester is where my sister lives, so nobody here would use it. But it does sound nice on the tongue. 

Hope you are all ok ladies! I'm 25 weeks, how did that happen?


----------



## mumanddad

Ahhhh help what do i do?

Not sure if i mention before but we took ok a big house that needed alot of work 

well today i have called in sick because i have hurt my back and im coming down with a cold. Yesterday i worked from 8am to midnight then drove half hour to get home so all i ask is a day of rest (i normally work 7 days a week)

Well fil is pissing me off! Moaning im not helping them paint. Ahhhh or making them coffee im not there slaves and i can feel my self wanting to tell them to f off and never come back they have wound me up so much :( 

Am i wrong in wanting one day to my self!?!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently!!!
> 
> We had our breastfeeding class last night. It was Very informative. Dh said before, "I don't understand why we have to go to a class about something that is supposed to come naturally" and I had to laugh when the teacher AND the videos we watched said it's natural for the baby but NOT the mom! HA! Lol. He learned a lot, and so did I.
> 
> I want to start the classes soon aswell! Although i don't think i will be bring my DH with me. I am glad to hear it was very infomative, i can't wait to start mine. I start my labor classes in november.
> 
> Geogem- Congrats on the blue!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Why won't you bring DH with you, if you don't mind my asking? I'm SO glad John went with me. There was Way too much info for me to take in on my own plus it really helped him understand some things. The childbirth class was great as they went over pretty much everything so he will be able to help me then. They even did a thing where they had the dads massage the moms where they THOUGHT they'd want it during labor since at that time I guess it's hard to verbalize. We weren't allowed to tell them where. I think my DH was the only one who got it right, LOL. And the breastfeeding one, also really good that he went. The Lactation Consultant went over a TON of things that the dads can do, so that was great, and he learned a lot to help me! He didn't complain when I told him he was going (lol) though I could tell her wasn't excited. But after both classes we've taken he's been glad he went and admitted that he really learned a lot!Click to expand...

He will def. be coming with me to the labor classes but like you said he was not to excited about the BF classes. He says "i don't understand why you need to take classes, it should be easy and natural, woman have been doing it for years.... lol, little does he know". He is more likely to distract me then help me at those classes and i am already so nervous about BF. I am so determined to do it i really want to make sure i have all the knowledge behind me on it. I can see why some woman would bring their DH for support, but like i said i just feel i would benefit more if i went on my own... :shrug:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> Ahhhh help what do i do?
> 
> Not sure if i mention before but we took ok a big house that needed alot of work
> 
> well today i have called in sick because i have hurt my back and im coming down with a cold. Yesterday i worked from 8am to midnight then drove half hour to get home so all i ask is a day of rest (i normally work 7 days a week)
> 
> Well fil is pissing me off! Moaning im not helping them paint. Ahhhh or making them coffee im not there slaves and i can feel my self wanting to tell them to f off and never come back they have wound me up so much :(
> 
> Am i wrong in wanting one day to my self!?!

No, you aren't wrong at all!! Just tell them that you're sorry, but you are not feeling well at all and need to rest - for the baby's sake. If they keep on you, just try to ignore them. You DO need your rest!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently!!!
> 
> We had our breastfeeding class last night. It was Very informative. Dh said before, "I don't understand why we have to go to a class about something that is supposed to come naturally" and I had to laugh when the teacher AND the videos we watched said it's natural for the baby but NOT the mom! HA! Lol. He learned a lot, and so did I.
> 
> I want to start the classes soon aswell! Although i don't think i will be bring my DH with me. I am glad to hear it was very infomative, i can't wait to start mine. I start my labor classes in november.
> 
> Geogem- Congrats on the blue!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Why won't you bring DH with you, if you don't mind my asking? I'm SO glad John went with me. There was Way too much info for me to take in on my own plus it really helped him understand some things. The childbirth class was great as they went over pretty much everything so he will be able to help me then. They even did a thing where they had the dads massage the moms where they THOUGHT they'd want it during labor since at that time I guess it's hard to verbalize. We weren't allowed to tell them where. I think my DH was the only one who got it right, LOL. And the breastfeeding one, also really good that he went. The Lactation Consultant went over a TON of things that the dads can do, so that was great, and he learned a lot to help me! He didn't complain when I told him he was going (lol) though I could tell her wasn't excited. But after both classes we've taken he's been glad he went and admitted that he really learned a lot!Click to expand...
> 
> He will def. be coming with me to the labor classes but like you said he was not to excited about the BF classes. He says "i don't understand why you need to take classes, it should be easy and natural, woman have been doing it for years.... lol, little does he know". He is more likely to distract me then help me at those classes and i am already so nervous about BF. I am so determined to do it i really want to make sure i have all the knowledge behind me on it. I can see why some woman would bring their DH for support, but like i said i just feel i would benefit more if i went on my own... :shrug:Click to expand...

Oohhh, I see. Yes, if you think he wouldn't pay attention that totally makes sense. My dh said almost the exact same thing before the class "I don't understand why we have to go to a class on something that's supposed to come naturally". He had his eyes opened during the class and took a lot out of it! I'm really glad he came because there was a LOT of info for him that I wouldn't have remembered to tell him! There were actually only two dads not there and they were both working, LOL. I think he was really surprised by that at first!!

Anyways, try not to be too nervous about it! I'm a bit nervous...just about "what if for some reason I can't" and making sure I figure out how to get him to latch well. But we learned a lot of good info on that so I'm really looking forward to it!!


----------



## monkeydo

Hi all, congrats on the scans there's some really cute photos :)

Made our second big purchase now - the bedside cot! Squeee! We almost paid £260 for it on the NCT website, but after a bit of research found it on German Amazon for £130!! I just had to navigate the payment bit in German, my GSCE teacher would have been proud.
 
I love all the babylegs, I couldn't find the ones I wanted on UK websites but I did find some tutorials on how to DIY them out of adult-sized socks, so I'm planning a trip to Primark to get some funky socks to whip up some babylegs. I love a project!

Anyone finding their emotions up and down at the moment (more than usual?!). I go from being really happy everytime I get a good kick, to super-grumpy cos I'm so tired, then guilty for not loving every part of being pregnant when I'm so lucky just to be pregnant. Grrr!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

monkeydo said:


> Hi all, congrats on the scans there's some really cute photos :)
> 
> Made our second big purchase now - the bedside cot! Squeee! We almost paid £260 for it on the NCT website, but after a bit of research found it on German Amazon for £130!! I just had to navigate the payment bit in German, my GSCE teacher would have been proud.
> 
> I love all the babylegs, I couldn't find the ones I wanted on UK websites but I did find some tutorials on how to DIY them out of adult-sized socks, so I'm planning a trip to Primark to get some funky socks to whip up some babylegs. I love a project!
> 
> Anyone finding their emotions up and down at the moment (more than usual?!). I go from being really happy everytime I get a good kick, to super-grumpy cos I'm so tired, then guilty for not loving every part of being pregnant when I'm so lucky just to be pregnant. Grrr!

Great deal!!! I get grumpy...not sure if it's because I'm tired or what. But I KNOW when I'm grumpy, lol, and Try not to take it out on Dh! Usually I'm pretty happy though!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Yey! Dh has points with his credit card and he went on today to see what we could get and they added new gift cards. Toys R Us is one of them! So he ordered a 250$ gift card with his points and we're going to use that to help pay for the furniture. So now that's about 750$ worth of FREE. We got the crib (~500$) free because of a deal they were having, and now this! Awesome.


----------



## sparklez

Congrats on the blue bump gem and love your pics tiger.

We have started our hypnobirth classes and I love them, it's so much fun and as the other couple changed the month they were doing we've got the instructor coming to our house for private classes for the same price (normally costs twice as much). Had the second class yesterday and I'm really glad we've gone for it, my husbands at all of them as he will be my birth companion. Not having anyone else there so he will be vital for all the coaching and support. Will be doing some NHS ones after 32 weeks but they're only day courses and not sure how useful they'll be, hopefully get to tour the ward though. Probably drag OH along to those too!

and on a TMI note nipples have started leaking!:blush:

JP what about charlie as a middle name, would your OH go for that? I work with a boy called sebastian and he get's called Seb or Sebby, I think it's really sweet.


----------



## geogem

Hi Ladies,

hope everyone is good!

I like Sebastian Charles, I think it is really nice.

We never came up with girls names, think I must have known it was another lttle man.

But I think we are settled on calling him Nyle. We couldnt agree on the spelling for a bit there - either Niall, Nyall, Nyle or Nile???..... but i think we are decided now!!

but we havent decided on a middle name yet! 

I like Nyle Grange (my grandads middle name) but hubby doesnt like it, 

hubby cant decide on anything!! :-(

when we had Blake it came so easy! lol

I like names that arent strange but also not popular too and it is difficult to find one that not everyone has used! 

But I suppose with this being child number 7 and boy number 5 we have already used most of the names we have liked!! lol

I have asked to join the "biscuit appreciation society" so please can someone who's admin let me in!! lol (give you a clue my initials are GL and my piccy is me and my son at a football game!) 

Been furnoture shopping for the babies and Blakes room today!! need to get organised with it very soon as I want all the changes to be made asap so Blake doesnt feel we are pushing him out for the new baby! ( because he is swapping rooms with his older brother so he can share with new LO)

anyway, I have rattling on a bit now - think i'm gonna go to bed!! 

nite all!


----------



## geogem

oh, sorry but look what I just bought for the bargain price of £20!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

sparklez said:


> Congrats on the blue bump gem and love your pics tiger.
> 
> We have started our hypnobirth classes and I love them, it's so much fun and as the other couple changed the month they were doing we've got the instructor coming to our house for private classes for the same price (normally costs twice as much). Had the second class yesterday and I'm really glad we've gone for it, my husbands at all of them as he will be my birth companion. Not having anyone else there so he will be vital for all the coaching and support. Will be doing some NHS ones after 32 weeks but they're only day courses and not sure how useful they'll be, hopefully get to tour the ward though. Probably drag OH along to those too!
> 
> and on a TMI note nipples have started leaking!:blush:
> 
> JP what about charlie as a middle name, would your OH go for that? I work with a boy called sebastian and he get's called Seb or Sebby, I think it's really sweet.

Ooh I think hypnobirth would be so interesting!! 

Well, I'd want Charles because it's my Grandfathers name. But only as a middle name. I don't like Chuck and such as nicknames so it couldn't be a first! Lol. Those (Seb/Sebby) are cute nicknames! I never would have thought of them!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope everyone is good!
> 
> I like Sebastian Charles, I think it is really nice.
> 
> We never came up with girls names, think I must have known it was another lttle man.
> 
> But I think we are settled on calling him Nyle. We couldnt agree on the spelling for a bit there - either Niall, Nyall, Nyle or Nile???..... but i think we are decided now!!
> 
> but we havent decided on a middle name yet!
> 
> I like Nyle Grange (my grandads middle name) but hubby doesnt like it,
> 
> hubby cant decide on anything!! :-(
> 
> when we had Blake it came so easy! lol
> 
> I like names that arent strange but also not popular too and it is difficult to find one that not everyone has used!
> 
> But I suppose with this being child number 7 and boy number 5 we have already used most of the names we have liked!! lol
> 
> I have asked to join the "biscuit appreciation society" so please can someone who's admin let me in!! lol (give you a clue my initials are GL and my piccy is me and my son at a football game!)
> 
> Been furnoture shopping for the babies and Blakes room today!! need to get organised with it very soon as I want all the changes to be made asap so Blake doesnt feel we are pushing him out for the new baby! ( because he is swapping rooms with his older brother so he can share with new LO)
> 
> anyway, I have rattling on a bit now - think i'm gonna go to bed!!
> 
> nite all!

Thank you! I really like it!

Ooh, Nyle is really neat! NOT weird, but not common either. Me likey!

Once I can get Facebook to cooperate I'll try to accept you! I saw that *you* requested it and sent a message asking for your username from here - just to make sure it was someone from here. But now that I've seen this, you can ignore that!!  

We've picked out our furniture we just need to pay it off and then pick it up. Instead of paying for it all at once we put it on layaway because we weren't ready to bring it home! Lol But I REALLY want it here so I can start getting organized so I need to get the room cleaned out!

Okay - you should be added to the group now!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> View attachment 280666
> oh, sorry but look what I just bought for the bargain price of £20!!

CUTE!!!! I Love finding good bargains!!!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flower:
i dont come on for one day and ive missed like 7 pages :wacko: 
ill request to join the biscuit appreciation society :) my initials are K.A and my profile pic is of hollys feet at the US :)


----------



## tiger

i cant seem to find the biscuit appreciation society :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> i cant seem to find the biscuit appreciation society :(

Hmmmm...Look under groups? It shows up for me in the search bar...but I'm a member so I'm not sure if that's why?? Or maybe Geogem can help if she sees this! Let me know if you can't find it. You may be able to message me with your actual name and I can try adding you that way if you still can't find it??


----------



## tiger

is it called biscuit appreciation society ? i tried searching under groups and i got one, but its only got 4 members and its just about biscuits ?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> is it called biscuit appreciation society ? i tried searching under groups and i got one, but its only got 4 members and its just about biscuits ?

Yes, it's actually called Biscuit Appreciation Society, lol. I don't know why you aren't able to find it?? It's a closed group and there are 7 of us in it now.


----------



## tiger

definately cant find it :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Hope you are all Ok :flower:


----------



## monkeydo

sparklez said:


> Congrats on the blue bump gem and love your pics tiger.
> 
> We have started our hypnobirth classes and I love them, it's so much fun and as the other couple changed the month they were doing we've got the instructor coming to our house for private classes for the same price (normally costs twice as much). Had the second class yesterday and I'm really glad we've gone for it, my husbands at all of them as he will be my birth companion. Not having anyone else there so he will be vital for all the coaching and support. Will be doing some NHS ones after 32 weeks but they're only day courses and not sure how useful they'll be, hopefully get to tour the ward though. Probably drag OH along to those too!
> 
> and on a TMI note nipples have started leaking!:blush:
> 
> JP what about charlie as a middle name, would your OH go for that? I work with a boy called sebastian and he get's called Seb or Sebby, I think it's really sweet.

We start our hypnobirthing classes next week, I'm beyond excited! Did you get the book and CD on your first session? Also, did you find it really OTT "hippy" or not so much? Just a bit worried Mr Monkey will find it a bit embarrasing at first.


----------



## geogem

JohnsPrincess said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope everyone is good!
> 
> I like Sebastian Charles, I think it is really nice.
> 
> We never came up with girls names, think I must have known it was another lttle man.
> 
> But I think we are settled on calling him Nyle. We couldnt agree on the spelling for a bit there - either Niall, Nyall, Nyle or Nile???..... but i think we are decided now!!
> 
> but we havent decided on a middle name yet!
> 
> I like Nyle Grange (my grandads middle name) but hubby doesnt like it,
> 
> hubby cant decide on anything!! :-(
> 
> when we had Blake it came so easy! lol
> 
> I like names that arent strange but also not popular too and it is difficult to find one that not everyone has used!
> 
> But I suppose with this being child number 7 and boy number 5 we have already used most of the names we have liked!! lol
> 
> I have asked to join the "biscuit appreciation society" so please can someone who's admin let me in!! lol (give you a clue my initials are GL and my piccy is me and my son at a football game!)
> 
> Been furnoture shopping for the babies and Blakes room today!! need to get organised with it very soon as I want all the changes to be made asap so Blake doesnt feel we are pushing him out for the new baby! ( because he is swapping rooms with his older brother so he can share with new LO)
> 
> anyway, I have rattling on a bit now - think i'm gonna go to bed!!
> 
> nite all!
> 
> Thank you! I really like it!
> 
> Ooh, Nyle is really neat! NOT weird, but not common either. Me likey!
> 
> Once I can get Facebook to cooperate I'll try to accept you! I saw that *you* requested it and sent a message asking for your username from here - just to make sure it was someone from here. But now that I've seen this, you can ignore that!!
> 
> We've picked out our furniture we just need to pay it off and then pick it up. Instead of paying for it all at once we put it on layaway because we weren't ready to bring it home! Lol But I REALLY want it here so I can start getting organized so I need to get the room cleaned out!
> 
> Okay - you should be added to the group now!!Click to expand...

aww thanks hun, just need some help with middle names!! 

oh and my 11 year old has charles for a middle name!! He is Lewis Charles - lewis wasnt a popular name then either!!


----------



## geogem

Oh and doing well so far tho as Blake is number 94 on popular list and he's 2!! and i dont know any other Blakes around!! so far so good! lol


----------



## EngineerGirl

Love the names being thrown around. DH and I are having a pretty tough time coming up with something for our little girl. I'm pretty sure her middle name will be Marie after my mom's middle name and great-grandma's name, but first name leaves us drawing a complete blank!

Can anybody help out with our stroller dilemma? I've got a thread here in second tri. It is driving me crazier than the name!


----------



## amandad192

Just thougt I'd share.

I thougt I was carrying higher this time but comparing the pictures she's defo lower.
And as I thought I'm smaller this time..not by loads but considering I have extra flab now too I think I look noticably smaller.
 



Attached Files:







bump comparison.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## becstar

I think I'm carrying higher too but husband says no. I've been awful at bump pictures this time, I've only taken two or three... I hope baby doesn't think it's because I didn't love it as much.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> definately cant find it :cry:

I'm going to ask Geogem for help since she just found it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> Oh and doing well so far tho as Blake is number 94 on popular list and he's 2!! and i dont know any other Blakes around!! so far so good! lol

Can you Helllpppp? Lol. Tiger is trying to find the Facebook page and she said she looked it up by the name and can't find it?? Since I'm a member already, it comes right up when I put it in the search box so I'm not sure why she can't find it? Though, I wonder if I can put a link to it here??


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> Love the names being thrown around. DH and I are having a pretty tough time coming up with something for our little girl. I'm pretty sure her middle name will be Marie after my mom's middle name and great-grandma's name, but first name leaves us drawing a complete blank!
> 
> Can anybody help out with our stroller dilemma? I've got a thread here in second tri. It is driving me crazier than the name!

I replied on your thread but figured I'd reply here, as well. We have the Orbit which is pretty expensive, but awesome. It has the telescoping handles which is great because my Dh is taller than my as well! Edited to add that I don't know how much it weighs. It's probably not "lightweight" though it's not horribly heavy!


----------



## becstar

I also have a hypnobirth class next Sunday, then another on the 5th November. My godmother is trained and is doing them for us for £50 all-in, which is fab.


----------



## geogem

JohnsPrincess said:


> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Oh and doing well so far tho as Blake is number 94 on popular list and he's 2!! and i dont know any other Blakes around!! so far so good! lol
> 
> Can you Helllpppp? Lol. Tiger is trying to find the Facebook page and she said she looked it up by the name and can't find it?? Since I'm a member already, it comes right up when I put it in the search box so I'm not sure why she can't find it? Though, I wonder if I can put a link to it here??Click to expand...

try this???..

https://en-gb.facebook.com/#!/groups/240658722611800/

it did just come up when i searched. think i only got as far as biscu... and it had already suggested it!!

just been and bought a few little outfits from Tesco for my little fella, but now the bedroom swapover begins!! this is not going to be easy but need to get it done asap! :-(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Oh and doing well so far tho as Blake is number 94 on popular list and he's 2!! and i dont know any other Blakes around!! so far so good! lol
> 
> Can you Helllpppp? Lol. Tiger is trying to find the Facebook page and she said she looked it up by the name and can't find it?? Since I'm a member already, it comes right up when I put it in the search box so I'm not sure why she can't find it? Though, I wonder if I can put a link to it here??Click to expand...
> 
> try this???..
> 
> https://en-gb.facebook.com/#!/groups/240658722611800/
> 
> it did just come up when i searched. think i only got as far as biscu... and it had already suggested it!!
> 
> just been and bought a few little outfits from Tesco for my little fella, but now the bedroom swapover begins!! this is not going to be easy but need to get it done asap! :-(Click to expand...

Thank you!! 

Ooh there's so many cute baby outfits for boys! I'm not thrilled with the toddler and above stuff, but the baby stuff? SO CUTE!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TIGER - see above!!


----------



## geogem

i know what you mean, little boys clothes are so cute but once they get to certain age they turn rubbish!! 

did buy him a little mickey mouse hoody tho! soo cute!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:


----------



## sparklez

geogem said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geogem said:
> 
> 
> Oh and doing well so far tho as Blake is number 94 on popular list and he's 2!! and i dont know any other Blakes around!! so far so good! lol
> 
> Can you Helllpppp? Lol. Tiger is trying to find the Facebook page and she said she looked it up by the name and can't find it?? Since I'm a member already, it comes right up when I put it in the search box so I'm not sure why she can't find it? Though, I wonder if I can put a link to it here??Click to expand...
> 
> try this???..
> 
> https://en-gb.facebook.com/#!/groups/240658722611800/
> 
> it did just come up when i searched. think i only got as far as biscu... and it had already suggested it!!
> 
> just been and bought a few little outfits from Tesco for my little fella, but now the bedroom swapover begins!! this is not going to be easy but need to get it done asap! :-(Click to expand...

Thanks gem, I couldn't find it but did using your link.:thumbup: Had to change it to www. though as firefox didn't like the en-gb link, Amins please can you ad me, my name's Judith my pic is where we went on honeymoon. Thanks


----------



## sparklez

monkeydo said:


> We start our hypnobirthing classes next week, I'm beyond excited! Did you get the book and CD on your first session? Also, did you find it really OTT "hippy" or not so much? Just a bit worried Mr Monkey will find it a bit embarrasing at first.

Already bought the book on Kindle so got £15 knocked off the course fee, got the CD at the first class and a folder to add handouts and pictures to as we get them each week. We ended up doing it privately at our house which has been great as this week had to read something out which was fine with just DH and the instructor there but think I'd have chickened out if it was in a big group. Not found it too hippy at all think that's down to the instructor, she's really down to earth and is good at telling how into something we are. When OH read a script to me she offered to leave the room so we were more comfortable. There's been no weird hippy chants or saying 'ohhhm' or anything like that!!!! The first session was mainly about the history of birthing and hypnobirth, a guided relaxation and a breathing technique then watching some videos so hopefully an easy intro for your OH


----------



## babyclements

Hope all is well x


----------



## swanxxsong

YAY! Using Geo's link and changing it to www set me up to be able to find it! :dance: So I requested to join - VS are my initials. :)

I'm so tired, I did a TON this weekend and boy am I feeling it! Crazy week at work ahead of me so I may be scarce but I will be checking in on you ladies! xoxo


----------



## tiger

request sent :D my name is kris adams !


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok, to the ladies who have requested the biscuit appreciation group, I just accepted you. Everyone who was in it was originally set to have administrator access to it!! :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Did anyone realize that with the Bump.com ticker that shows the baby size in comparison to fruits/veggies that you stay at papaya for like 3 weeks?


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> GUPPP
> did you post any scan pics?? Scarlet wants to see Elliot!!!!
> hehehehehehehe :cloud9::hugs:
> 
> I may have forgot to post piccys :dohh: i can't remember if i did or not :blush:
> 
> Yay, they can get married! :wedding: haha
> Love at first bump :rofl:
> 
> Introducing Elliot Giovanni (jo-VAHN-ee) :cloud9:
> He was quite the stubborn little man during the ultrasound so we dont have cutesy profile piccys :wacko: here is the best one. Its a pic of the face (someone thought it was his "goods" :dohh: ...erm not quite :rofl:) ...i think i have a diva on my hands :haha:
> 
> View attachment 273706Click to expand...


omg im so sorry i haven't been on in so long!!!!
LOVE YOUR SCAN PIC!!!!!!!!!!

and yessss LOVE AT FIRST BUMP! how cute is thatttt??????

how've you been feeling?

Scarlet is growing like a little weed. i've gained 25lbs so farrrr! hahaha. i feel like i may tip forward!
how's your bump coming along?


----------



## Jokerette

Amandad your bump is so cute! You look great!!

Tequiero- yeah bummer about staying a papaya for 3 weeks! I look forward to my weekly fruit change!!!

Ladies- DH and I went away for a little "babymoon" this weekend (a mini vacation before the baby comes or before I get too big). And the best part of the weekend was that he felt our baby kick from the outside!!! I hadn't even really been feeling that strong of kicks myself until recently due to an anterior placenta, but they got really strong this weekend and DH felt it!! He loved it :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> i know what you mean, little boys clothes are so cute but once they get to certain age they turn rubbish!!
> 
> did buy him a little mickey mouse hoody tho! soo cute!

Awe! I Love Mickey!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> Amandad your bump is so cute! You look great!!
> 
> Tequiero- yeah bummer about staying a papaya for 3 weeks! I look forward to my weekly fruit change!!!
> 
> Ladies- DH and I went away for a little "babymoon" this weekend (a mini vacation before the baby comes or before I get too big). And the best part of the weekend was that he felt our baby kick from the outside!!! I hadn't even really been feeling that strong of kicks myself until recently due to an anterior placenta, but they got really strong this weekend and DH felt it!! He loved it :)

That's great that DH felt the baby!! Mine hasn't felt him yet...every time he puts his hand where he's kicking, he stops!! Little brat!


----------



## tiger

YAY ! i love it when DH can feel holly from the outside :cloud9: 
i think everyone should do a bump update ! 
me ! i have grown ALOT in the last week


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> YAY ! i love it when DH can feel holly from the outside :cloud9:
> i think everyone should do a bump update !
> me ! i have grown ALOT in the last week
> View attachment 281194

Wow mumma ~ You sure have grown :kiss:

Must be all those chips your craving! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't get it... my bump is huuuuuge but I've only gained about 8 lbs? 
I'm hoping this is nothing to worry about... 
Here's a pic of my 21 week bump. :)


----------



## dizzyangel

geogem - congrats on the blue team!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

JohnsPrincess said:


> How are you guys coming along with names?? I asked on our FB page and then realized there are only 6 of us in the group, LOL!!!
> 
> Before we knew what we were having we had a girls name. Our PERFECT name and it was so easy to decide on. We could NOT think of a boys name. Well, now we have to, Lol, since he's a boy!! I don't want a name that is "plain" and I don't want a name that is "popular" but I also don't want something Totally out there (like I saw on a baby name site the name..."Baby"....??). We both LOVE Jacob but it's been #1 for about 5 years (thank you Twilight) so that's out. We love Noah but it's quite popular too, so that's a no. Sebastian is our #1 name right now, but since we haven't had that YES to it that we had for the girls name, we just aren't sure! LOL If we use Sebastian, I like Charles as a middle name (it's my Grandfather's name) but John doesn't think it goes?? We were thinking of using Jacob as a middle but I really want to save it in the hopes that the name craze dies down in a couple years!

Me and OH have a definate boys name but only have a middle name for a girl......so Im kinda hoping for a boy just for ease of actually naming them, otherwise I have a feeling shes going to be called 'baby' for short while :haha:

OH was wanting to call them Jean if they were a girl, as its his mum's name who passed away 2 years ago (pretty handy as its my grandma's name who isnt with us any more either) BUT I think its an old womans name so Ive asked OH to compromise and its a definate middle name now!!

Have to say I love love LOVE Jacob but OH didnt like it so thats had to be taken off my name list! Which isnt so bad now we have the perfect boys name for LO :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

20+1 week bump:flower:
 



Attached Files:







1013111029.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi Ladies!:wave:

I miss an entire weekend on here from attending a wedding and have 12 pages to catch up on...yikes! 

Geo, congrats on team :blue:!!

I got to cuddle my niece all day Friday, she was a month old on Sunday. She is sooo sweet. Her name is Hayden, and it makes me SO excited for Mallory to get here. I can't wait to cuddle my own baby girl.:cloud9:


I thought I would put up the first bump pics I have taken since 5 weeks! I have been awful about taking them.:dohh: I have nothing on some of you ladies with your perfect little bumps! Most people who don't know me, are shocked when they find out I'm pregnant, and even more shocked when they find out I'm 24 weeks! 

I guess it's expected though, I'm 5'10, normally between 145-150lbs. She has quite a bit of room to grow before she needs to pop out. :haha:

I'm not getting my bedding for a couple more weeks, but my MIL and SIL have already purchased it for my shower, I just have to wait. 

As you ladies put your nurseries together I would LOVE to see pictures!
 



Attached Files:







21w1d bump.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









24w1dbump2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumanddad

We have our boys name picked he will be Corban-Matthew 

im going to pick the pram up on saturday i cant wait


----------



## RedheadBabies

mumanddad said:


> We have our boys name picked he will be Corban-Matthew
> 
> im going to pick the pram up on saturday i cant wait

Very nice! I only know of one other Corban, and his name is spelled Corbin. I think he's about 18 now. Wondeful choice for your little man!


----------



## Jokerette

mumanddad- LOVE your name choice!!! :)

All you ladies look great! Here is my before picture and my 22+1 bump!
 



Attached Files:







belly_beforeafter22.jpg
File size: 138.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Junebugs

Here's my 22+4 and 23+4 week bump pic......
 



Attached Files:







bump (22).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









Bump (23).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sparklez

yay in the facebook group now.:happydance:

Got a decision to make... at the booking appointment was asked about homebirth and said nope hospital please without really considering it to much but now the hypnobirth lady has suggested it twice and I'm really unsure. Thought I wouldn't mind the hospital at all but just looked through all the pictures on their website and it looks very clinical. Visiting hours are quite limited so as soon as you're transfered to postnatal ward OH probably has to go home, other visitors only allowed fo 2 hours a day. Didn't consider home birth as I didn't think we could do it and would be happier at the hospital but now think I'm changing my mind... the relxation part of hypnobirthing would probably be much easier at home, I know someone down the road training to be a doula so she'd probably come and help out which is reassuring...ahhh so much to think about, can't decide!!! Any advice welcome, especially from those of you who've been there done that, thanks lovely ladies


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Look at all the lovely bumpies! 
I think we all look fabulous! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

sparklez said:


> yay in the facebook group now.:happydance:
> 
> Got a decision to make... at the booking appointment was asked about homebirth and said nope hospital please without really considering it to much but now the hypnobirth lady has suggested it twice and I'm really unsure. Thought I wouldn't mind the hospital at all but just looked through all the pictures on their website and it looks very clinical. Visiting hours are quite limited so as soon as you're transfered to postnatal ward OH probably has to go home, other visitors only allowed fo 2 hours a day. Didn't consider home birth as I didn't think we could do it and would be happier at the hospital but now think I'm changing my mind... the relxation part of hypnobirthing would probably be much easier at home, I know someone down the road training to be a doula so she'd probably come and help out which is reassuring...ahhh so much to think about, can't decide!!! Any advice welcome, especially from those of you who've been there done that, thanks lovely ladies

I think you should research it! Home birth is, I don't think, for me. I'm terrified of hospitals but I think I'm MORE terrified of giving birth without everything right there, lol. I know that many, many women have home births though, and love the experience!


----------



## TeQuiero

sparklez said:


> yay in the facebook group now.:happydance:
> 
> Got a decision to make... at the booking appointment was asked about homebirth and said nope hospital please without really considering it to much but now the hypnobirth lady has suggested it twice and I'm really unsure. Thought I wouldn't mind the hospital at all but just looked through all the pictures on their website and it looks very clinical. Visiting hours are quite limited so as soon as you're transfered to postnatal ward OH probably has to go home, other visitors only allowed fo 2 hours a day. Didn't consider home birth as I didn't think we could do it and would be happier at the hospital but now think I'm changing my mind... the relxation part of hypnobirthing would probably be much easier at home, I know someone down the road training to be a doula so she'd probably come and help out which is reassuring...ahhh so much to think about, can't decide!!! Any advice welcome, especially from those of you who've been there done that, thanks lovely ladies


I am not sure on the home birth part, but I do have to say that the visitation times are strange!! At the hospital I have had my babies at, there is no limit to the visitation hours, they just have to use a different entrance after 9 pm. DH was allowed to stay with me if he pleased, which he will probably not do this time since DS1 has school! I think that you and your hubby should talk about the options and think about what is best for your situation! If you decide on a homebirth then that is great for you, and you will have support either way!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Lets see if this works...Not exactly a belly picture, but you can certainly see the belly! This was about a week ago so...22/23 weeks or so??

Had an appt today! Baby is doing great. His heart beat was 152 so still just about the same. I've gained 11 lbs so far and my doctor was really pleased with that. He said I'm doing a good job and it's what he likes to see, so, yey!! I go back in 3 weeks for blood work and the glucose test...yuck!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0488.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TeQuiero

So this is my bump today, at 23+3!! She has been sitting low the last week or so, today is the first day that she has sat higher than my bladder! But she certainly takes up all of her space!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly10-17.jpg
File size: 102.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nightkd

I am SO not caught up :blush: I haven't been on for a couple of days and I'm desperate for some food, so I'll have to catch up later :lol:



sparklez said:


> yay in the facebook group now.:happydance:
> 
> Got a decision to make... at the booking appointment was asked about homebirth and said nope hospital please without really considering it to much but now the hypnobirth lady has suggested it twice and I'm really unsure. Thought I wouldn't mind the hospital at all but just looked through all the pictures on their website and it looks very clinical. Visiting hours are quite limited so as soon as you're transfered to postnatal ward OH probably has to go home, other visitors only allowed fo 2 hours a day. Didn't consider home birth as I didn't think we could do it and would be happier at the hospital but now think I'm changing my mind... the relxation part of hypnobirthing would probably be much easier at home, I know someone down the road training to be a doula so she'd probably come and help out which is reassuring...ahhh so much to think about, can't decide!!! Any advice welcome, especially from those of you who've been there done that, thanks lovely ladies

I planned to be at home and ended up in hospital due to a long labour.

Now to start with, I will say that the hospital experience would have been a LOT different if I'd been in a different hospital... The one I went to is a teaching hospital, low rates of c-section for the area and they were a lot more supportive of me making most of the decisions, because they knew I had transferred from a homebirth. I also had my MW with me... Hospitals in the US also generally seem to allow partners to stay, private rooms etc... Though I would have demanded DH be allowed to stay even if it was against their policies and if they said no I would have been going home....

Anyway, I preferred the homebirthing part of it for the ability to be able to get on with my labour and do things how I wanted... As soon as I was in the hospital, they stopped me eating/drinking and I went in specifically to get some rest (I'd been in labour for well over 24 hours at this point) and after a couple of hours of sleeping a nurse came in and woke DH and I up!!! :dohh::growlmad: I was in labour for several more hours after that, with 3 hours of pushing... They just seemed to think they knew how I SHOULD be progressing, so didn't let me rest enough like I needed to in order to progress properly...

The hospital beds felt really narrow to me, to the point where I would be trying to get into positions to manage contractions and feel like I was going to fall off....

I also planned a water birth and I LOVED being in my birth pool at home. The hospital I transferred to didn't allow birth pools...

We are doing a home birth again, possibly without a MW this time.

I felt like I was more supported in hospital (also consider I don't have any family nearby (or in this country!!!) and I didn't really want DH's family around much...) in terms of after the birth, I liked the reassurance of having someone on call at all times and how thoroughly they checked me and baby (though at the same time, that sucked ass because they woke us both up in the middle of the night....frequently....)... It just gave me this peace of mind... BUT that was it. And it's really just because I'm so paranoid that I liked it so much :lol: The labour part itself was so much better at home! This time around I'm thinking, I will plan for a homebirth, but I _always have the option_ to transfer to hospital during or after, if I feel like I NEED that over-the-top reassurance.

I am doing Hypnobabies (started last time, didn't stick with it :dohh:) and I really feel like I will be a lot more comfortable, being allowed to get on with it at home :) I could use my own bathroom (I shared the bathroom in the hospital with another room and had to lock the bathroom door to THAT room before using the toilet and unlock it before I left......) wander around my own house, eat my own food, drink whatever I wanted and watch TV/play games... The atmosphere, because I was in my own home, was just so much more relaxed and easier to chill out and deal with the contractions in....

Hospitals are for sick people!! ;) IMO once you're in hospital, you can't easily go home, but if you start out at home, you have the option to go into hospital if you feel like that is the best thing for you at the time. :)


----------



## nightkd

Sorry, that was all over the place... Hopefully it makes sense :lol:


----------



## EngineerGirl

Oh names....I love all the ones on this group so far! Very awesome choices. DH and I will probably end up being like his brother and SIL and not naming our child until the deadline for turning in the birth certificate! Yesterday DH was calling our little girl all of our possibilities to test them out. It was pretty fun. I'd really be OK with several of our name options, so he's the one who is going to figure out what's "perfect."

I'm currently totally stuck on strollers and car seats. We went and pushed around several strollers this weekend and I totally fell in love with the Quinny Buzz, but we don't want to spend that much and really are looking for a lighter stroller because I'm small and not that strong. I have one friend who suggests getting some sort of newborn to toddler stroller so you don't have to buy anything more. I called my mom for advice and she said she wore us all the time, next to never used our regular stroller, and pretty much only used a small, cheap umbrella after that. I have a friend who did the snap 'n' go and then a cheap umbrella stroller and is a big fan. I have no idea what to do, and therefore am having trouble narrowing down the options! DH's only input is that he doesn't want to kick the back bar of the stroller when walking, which seems to rule out a lot of strollers, like the Chicco Liteway and many others. I just don't know what to do!


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you ladies as soon as i seen the name i knew it was right x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

In my experience, you shouldn't base your stroller choice on dh's comfort or preference. My dh like NEVER pushed the stroller. He never took ds out in it by himself, and if we were all out as a family, most times, he would carry ds and I would push the stroller with all our stuff in it. :)
I've thought about skipping the stroller and just babywearing... but if you wear the baby, you still have to carry all your STUFF, so... I'm thinking I'll need both. :)

I think the visiting hours thing is at least partly a us/uk thing. I've heard lots of uk ladies say the father has to leave after the birth. At our hospital, the dads can pretty much come and go... but like someone else said, there is a separate entrance for the maternity ward. And we have private rooms that you are supposed to stay in for the whole time you're there. 
I wish they were a little more strict with visiting hours for the rest of the family and other guests, but... :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and about the waking up thing... they totally come in at all hours of the morning, evening, and night, bugging you and waking you up for whatever they want. 
NOT cool when maybe you've been trying to sleep for six hours and just finally dozed off ten minutes ago! 
It's totally a 24-hour culture. 
Aiming for a home birth with the option of going to the hospital sounds like a good plan. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oh FFS!!!! I'm really not even sure who to vent to right now, so you ladies get what may be a long vent!!

So, My dh has a very large, very drama-filled family. For Many years I have been very close with one of his aunts and her two "children" who are 22 and 20. We've gone on vacations with them, we stay with them when we go up to visit his whole family, etc etc. They've always been very good to us and we hopefully have reciprocated, we love them dearly.

The 22 year old is a girl and is (was????) one of my best friends, though I'm 10 years older. The 20 year old is a boy and an awesome person. We asked them when I first got pregnant if they would be the babies godparents and they happily and excitedly said yes, we're that close. 

This summer though, things between she and I have become...different. They have their own "band" and this summer went to California to record a CD. They asked me to come with them before I became pregnant, to video tape the whole process. I happily agreed. They'd pay for my plane ticket, I'd stay in the hotel with them, and during the recording process, they'd pay for my food. We would have 1 disney day in the middle with a friend of theirs who was there (guitar) for only the first couple weeks and then after it was all done, the 4 of us would go back for about a week. I was to pay for my own Disney ticket and my food during that time. 

No problem. Well during the process they kept getting screwed by people so I said that they should really get a contract for those big things, which they started to do. Then I got pregnant and we talked about it again. I said that I still wanted to go, but that I hoped they understood that I would not be able to go 11-12 hours during the day without eating and I would not be able to stand up that whole time, either. This was in the height of my MS so these were really non-negotiable if they wanted me to be a human, lol. They said that they'd "try". That most days we'd have fast food type stuff (can't do it) and that there was only 1 chair that their mom would be using. I figured I could ask for another so whatever.

They came down over the summer to visit us and brought with them...a contract. Yep. I can't find it now, which I'd like to...but it basically said that they stuff I video'd, etc was their property. Honestly...I thought they meant with THEIR CAMERA, so I signed it.

Cut to the trip. It sucked. From the start. As soon as we got the airport they basically treated me like I was working for them. I get it, they were paying for most of the trip and I had a job to do, but...really?? I couldn't (and can't) walk as fast as I used to, and I had (and have) to take breaks and sit down. My sciatic nerve has acted up the whole pregnancy and so I'll bend over to stretch it out and such. They made fun of me for this stuff just about the whole time. I chalked it up to them being "young" and just really not getting it. 

They did pay for MOST of my food, but I paid for a lot of it, too, because they LITERALLY ate at In-N-Out Burger at Least once a day. I ate their the first day and was sick for DAYS the burgers were so greasy. After that, when they ate there, I had to walk somewhere else and get myself something. 

The first disney day we did, WHICH I PAID FOR, they told me to stop taking pictures with my camera and to take them with theirs because "that's what I was there for". Okay...

So the trip blew. It sucked. I wish I hadn't gone.

This weekend I added pictures to Facebook of the past few months. I had taken a few pictures with my camera of some things and put a couple of them up. She emailed me and said that I "signed a contract that I would not use any of the pictures and that I needed to take them down". I took down the one in the studio because I thought that's what she meant. Today I get "not to be obnoxious, but the one on the bus is still from the trip". Really? The bus from the airport to the rental car place, taken on my camera. Okay, fine. Took it down too. Sarcastically I asked, "Do I need to take down the Disney pictures, too?" And she said, "Yes any from the day we were there with ****". I wrote her back and basically said that I paid to go there, and that I didn't have any of him on there. 

Still reading? That's only part 1.

Months ago she/they offered to hold our baby shower up there because that's where all Dh's family is. Wonderful! How sweet!!! Very excited. I sent her my list over the weekend and she wrote back that first of all, they only meant the family that THEY were part of (Dh's dad's side), NOT the other side. That they think inviting them would be "weird", and that if I want them there, maybe we could meet up with them another time. Here's my issues with that: 1- It was THREE extra people. 2- I honestly don't think any of the three of them will come, but 3- I do think they'd feel bad not to be invited, and 4- they're part of the baby's family and isn't this about him??

The next paragraph said that she didn't know how to tell me this but that inviting "some" males and not others is not proper. *ahem* I'd hazard to guess that telling someone you'll throw them a shower and then ripping apart their guest list is also not proper, but whatever. *I* invited 2 males. Dh's father (baby's grandfather) who I did not think would come anyways as he doesn't do any of that type of stuff. And one of Dh's and my BEST FRIENDS. We are Both friends with this guy AND his wife. And in our circle, we all do all this stuff together because we are ALL friends. Tradition or not, he's one of my best friends and I don't care if he's a boy. That was it. I did tell her, in my reply, that we were also planning on bringing my stepson (17 yrs old) because it's his baby brother, he's super excited, and he really wants to be there and be involved. *I* think that's wonderful. But it gets better, THEY were going to invite 2 males to my shower. So they're allowed but I'm not? Okay.

So I wrote back and said that honestly, it was only 3 extra people, and I didn't think they'd come, and that we didn't have time to have something with just them. We are ONLY going to be there the DAY of the party. BUT if it was too weird for them, to remove them from the list.

Then I said that, as for the guys, I didn't see the issue. But again, if they were really against it, they could take my guys off AND THEIR GUYS, but that we'd still be bringing my stepson. He was SO upset when I lost the first baby - I'm not telling him he can't do ANYTHING with this one.

So...anyways...she wrote back and said that they'd keep the Other family on and that they were just worried about more family drama if they invited some guys and not others but that if anyone said anything, they'd tell them to talk to me, as it was my list. I'm fine with that.

But..UGH!!! I mean...I love these people. We have always gotten along really really well until lately. I don't know if it's because I'm pregnant or it just IS but it's really bothering me. I don't see it as much in Dh's aunt or the boy cousin, but in the girl one, I see stuff more and more that really bothers me and just gets to me. *sigh* I don't even know what I'm trying to say...I'm just annoyed.


----------



## swanxxsong

Everyone's bumps look great! I... don't have one currently, a picture that is, but I have to take my weekly one soon. Then I shall update. ;D 

Long day at work, and this week is going to be insane. But I'm looking forward to getting through it, because I'll be spending the weekend in NYC with my family and one of my best friends. :D I can't wait to go home!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

JP-- what a mess!! 
I don't think it's just because you're pregnant. :)


----------



## tiggertea

sparklez said:


> yay in the facebook group now.:happydance:
> 
> Got a decision to make... at the booking appointment was asked about homebirth and said nope hospital please without really considering it to much but now the hypnobirth lady has suggested it twice and I'm really unsure. Thought I wouldn't mind the hospital at all but just looked through all the pictures on their website and it looks very clinical. Visiting hours are quite limited so as soon as you're transfered to postnatal ward OH probably has to go home, other visitors only allowed fo 2 hours a day. Didn't consider home birth as I didn't think we could do it and would be happier at the hospital but now think I'm changing my mind... the relxation part of hypnobirthing would probably be much easier at home, I know someone down the road training to be a doula so she'd probably come and help out which is reassuring...ahhh so much to think about, can't decide!!! Any advice welcome, especially from those of you who've been there done that, thanks lovely ladies

I had hospital birth with DD1 and, like you, was concerned about the lack of visiting time and the fact hubby had to go home once transferred to postnatal. In reality, he was sent home coz missy was born at 1.01am, but it was closer to 3 when he had to leave, allowed to return at breakfast time next day (8am-ish) and only chased again at 10pm! The shorter visiting times for others weren't as bad as it may seem. It was lovely to have some time together (and to "recover" a bit from the experience of the previous night!) before we were inundated with well-wishers. 
The second day in (Abbie has kidney issues and they had to wait for her medication to be sorted before we could leave), I could have done with longer visiting as I was ready to face the world again. :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: JP! :(


----------



## tiggertea

We have our names picked. I will post them behind a spoiler in case any of my friends who don't want to know til the birth happen to read this! :haha:


Spoiler
Maya or Ethan

We don't "do" middle names. :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

i like them !!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Great bumps Girls :kiss:

Lovely name choices too :thumbup:

:hugs: JP


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess- I do NOT thing you are overreacting! I think your friend was being totally mean to you :( I mean, you were upfront with her about not being about to work 11-12 hours per day and then im sure you didnt feel great eating fast food all the time. I think the thing about the photos was really over the top. I can understand about the one taken in the studio, but some of the other ones doesnt seem like she was acting like much of a friend. I'd be very frustrated and i think each and everything is just compounding so you are understandably getting more frustrated with her with each thing! I'm sorry youre going through that :( :hugs:


----------



## dizzyangel

tiggertea - loving the names!

I still have major bump envy over you guys!! I still havent taken one single 'bump' pic of myself.....I should really think about doing that sometime and I might get to see myself 'pop'!
I was asked last night where I was hiding all my bump when I told someone I was pregnant - I'd like to know that too!!! Think its all gone on my chest......like they werent big enough to begin with...........


----------



## Jokerette

So... i posted a few weeks ago that my sister-in-law was pregnant, she has had a history of miscarriages around 6-8 weeks. This time she took progesterone and it seemed to help sustain the pregnancy. Today she hit the 12 week mark and she has been hearing a strong heartbeat on the doppler for a couple weeks now! hooray, she has a sticky bean!! our babies will be cousins only 2 1/2 months apart! I'm so happy for her!!!!!

And i just found out one of my closest girlfriends is also 12 weeks pregnant! I'm sooo happy to have them have babies right around the same time as me! :)


----------



## dizzyangel

Congrats to your SIL and friend Jokerette!!! Will be fun having so many babies of a similar age together!


----------



## KellyC75

Thats double lovely news Jokerette :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## geogem

Aww Jokerette, thats fab news!! my sister is 15 weeks behind me so we will have very close little cousins too!! 

I cant wait to have play days when they are older!! lol it'll be great fun!! x


----------



## lilrojo

Jokerette-that is fab news on your sister.. i also used progesterone this time after 2 mc's and i agree it makes a big difference.. as im 21 weeks tomorrow.. :) So happy for her.. Can breathe a small sigh of relief... and yay for your friend too.. its so fun to have babies close together in age.. (my dd is only 3 months younger than my sister dd and its the best to get together and let them play as they are both 2 now) so like i was saying congrats.. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess- I do NOT thing you are overreacting! I think your friend was being totally mean to you :( I mean, you were upfront with her about not being about to work 11-12 hours per day and then im sure you didnt feel great eating fast food all the time. I think the thing about the photos was really over the top. I can understand about the one taken in the studio, but some of the other ones doesnt seem like she was acting like much of a friend. I'd be very frustrated and i think each and everything is just compounding so you are understandably getting more frustrated with her with each thing! I'm sorry youre going through that :( :hugs:

Thank you! What sucks is that she's not "just" a friend...she's family, lol. I talked with another of John's cousins, who's closer to our ages and has a child, etc, and she said that now that I'm becoming a mommy the 10 year age gap that didn't seem big before, may start to widen. Sucks but she's really hurting my feelings on a lot of things and yeah, I just really don't think it's because I'm pregnant! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> So... i posted a few weeks ago that my sister-in-law was pregnant, she has had a history of miscarriages around 6-8 weeks. This time she took progesterone and it seemed to help sustain the pregnancy. Today she hit the 12 week mark and she has been hearing a strong heartbeat on the doppler for a couple weeks now! hooray, she has a sticky bean!! our babies will be cousins only 2 1/2 months apart! I'm so happy for her!!!!!
> 
> And i just found out one of my closest girlfriends is also 12 weeks pregnant! I'm sooo happy to have them have babies right around the same time as me! :)

That's wonderful!! For both your sister in law and your friends!! How fun for you all to share this!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oooh I forgot to say! So yesterday at our appt we heard the heart beat, of course. Well I'd read that it sounds like a "galloping horse" but it never sounded like that to me, just like a heart beat. I think because he's bigger and it's louder (?) that this time it Totally sounded like that!!

Big day already today. I had to go to the clinic here on base for my PHA (annual military physical). Because I'm pregnant I didn't actually have to do much - fill out some paperwork, the 2 min eye check, and (UGH) flu shot. Ouch. I get paid for a day for doing it, so that's good. Plus, I have to go back for another part of it, on another day, and will get paid for that, too.

I'm chilling out now, deciding on lunch. Then I've really got to clean up. Organize downstairs and CLEAN upstairs. Blah.


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess- I do NOT thing you are overreacting! I think your friend was being totally mean to you :( I mean, you were upfront with her about not being about to work 11-12 hours per day and then im sure you didnt feel great eating fast food all the time. I think the thing about the photos was really over the top. I can understand about the one taken in the studio, but some of the other ones doesnt seem like she was acting like much of a friend. I'd be very frustrated and i think each and everything is just compounding so you are understandably getting more frustrated with her with each thing! I'm sorry youre going through that :( :hugs:
> 
> Thank you! What sucks is that she's not "just" a friend...she's family, lol. I talked with another of John's cousins, who's closer to our ages and has a child, etc, and she said that now that I'm becoming a mommy the 10 year age gap that didn't seem big before, may start to widen. Sucks but she's really hurting my feelings on a lot of things and yeah, I just really don't think it's because I'm pregnant! LOLClick to expand...

Thats a very good point about the 10 year age gap widening as your lifestyles change more and more. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Oooh I forgot to say! So yesterday at our appt we heard the heart beat, of course. Well I'd read that it sounds like a "galloping horse" but it never sounded like that to me, just like a heart beat. I think because he's bigger and it's louder (?) that this time it Totally sounded like that!!
> 
> Big day already today. I had to go to the clinic here on base for my PHA (annual military physical). Because I'm pregnant I didn't actually have to do much - fill out some paperwork, the 2 min eye check, and (UGH) flu shot. Ouch. I get paid for a day for doing it, so that's good. Plus, I have to go back for another part of it, on another day, and will get paid for that, too.
> 
> I'm chilling out now, deciding on lunch. Then I've really got to clean up. Organize downstairs and CLEAN upstairs. Blah.

100% agree with the sound being different. My littles heart sounds different now, it did sound like a galloping horse when he was smaller and it was faster, but now when i lissen to it it sounds just like a normal heart beat.


----------



## KellyC75

Felt so tired this afternoon & have a bit of a headache, so off to bed in a minute! (its only 7.20pm!) :sleep:


----------



## Tobaira

Love the names tiggertea! That was actually our pick for a boy's name too - I really like it. Being that we have 2 girls we won't be using it though =)


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry for my absences friends! i probably wont be on too much this week either because the in-laws are coming...i always feel so judged by them so i need to clean clean clean :laundry::dishes: 

blah. we still can't feel the baby move on the outside and im almost 22 weeks :wacko: i knew this was gonna happen, but poohy! i hate waiting! it amazes me when ppl say their dh can feel their baby so flipping early because dh didn't with isaiah until about 25 weeks, and he still hasn't with this one...ive took my hand to try and feel too, but nothing...blah.


----------



## becstar

tiggertea, I am hoping you have or I have a girl because Ethan is number one on our boys list right now! Abigail is top of the girls list. My name, husband's name and La's names are all Hebrew so we'd like a Hebrew name for this LO too.


----------



## becstar

I am hoping for a homebirth this time. We had a homebirth booked last time but I was 16 days over and caved into the pressure to be induced. 

I still have the pool!

ETA Two days until I am in double figures for the countdown!!!


----------



## Jokerette

ladies all of a sudden I am CRAVING a panera turkey sandwich... i wish we could have deli meats!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

you can if you heat it up jorkette!
I have tbh though, with my first pregnancy i was SO strict about not eating deli meet and not eatting over-easy eggs...this time, i use my judgement and i eat both :blush: i know, maybe not so good, but i figure women did it for millions of yrs (the eggs i mean), so as long as i get it from a reputable place, then i dont worry about it. but def did with my first.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> sorry for my absences friends! i probably wont be on too much this week either because the in-laws are coming...i always feel so judged by them so i need to clean clean clean :laundry::dishes:
> 
> blah. we still can't feel the baby move on the outside and im almost 22 weeks :wacko: i knew this was gonna happen, but poohy! i hate waiting! it amazes me when ppl say their dh can feel their baby so flipping early because dh didn't with isaiah until about 25 weeks, and he still hasn't with this one...ive took my hand to try and feel too, but nothing...blah.

I hope you can feel it soon!! *I* can feel him from the outside but usually I may catch ONE kick and then it's like my hand scares him away. Because of this, Dh has yet to feel him!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> you can if you heat it up jorkette!
> I have tbh though, with my first pregnancy i was SO strict about not eating deli meet and not eatting over-easy eggs...this time, i use my judgement and i eat both :blush: i know, maybe not so good, but i figure women did it for millions of yrs (the eggs i mean), so as long as i get it from a reputable place, then i dont worry about it. but def did with my first.

I agree! I've had a couple things that maybe I'm not "supposed" to have. But you know, the list of "no's" is So Long that there's no way I'd be able to stick to it perfectly anyways! Tonight we're going to trivia night and they have a roast beef sandwich that I've been dying for...I'm going to have it. :thumbup:


----------



## becstar

This time round I am eating more stuff... like eggs with runny yolks, some soft-serve ice cream if I trust the seller to clean the machine properly. You can have most cheeses if they are cooked, too.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

YEY!!!! Did I tell you guys about the Family Guy figurines? I can't remember... A couple weeks ago Dh came downstairs and said that the Family Guy Facebook page was having a giveaway. 500th email wins a couple signed things. So I asked him if he was going to send an email, since he LOVES Family Guy and he said no. So, I figured I would. Why not? A week later I got an email saying that the first "winner" forfeited (I'm guessing he was under 18) and that I won! And...the stuff came today! One is a "set" with Lois and part of the living room. The other is Cleaveland. Both packages are signed by, I believe, their voices! I put them right up into my Present Closet which Dh does not go into! Perfect Christmas gifts!!


----------



## sparklez

Thanks so much for the advice everyone, I'm going to get in touch with the homebith team and have a chat about it, think they are quite pro homebirth in our area just have to decide if we're up for it. Basically we can opt in now and book it then change our minds at any point but not opt in if we leave it too late IYSWIM 

:hugs: JP that sounds awful, it's not just you being pg I'm sure, and congrats on the figures that's great


----------



## JohnsPrincess

sparklez said:


> Thanks so much for the advice everyone, I'm going to get in touch with the homebith team and have a chat about it, think they are quite pro homebirth in our area just have to decide if we're up for it. Basically we can opt in now and book it then change our minds at any point but not opt in if we leave it too late IYSWIM
> 
> :hugs: JP that sounds awful, it's not just you being pg I'm sure, and congrats on the figures that's great

Sounds like a really good plan!!!

Thank you. Just sucks because I don't know what the problem is. And, yeah! I can't wait to give them to him! He's going to laugh so hard that I actually won, I think!


----------



## Poppy Panda

I'm due 9th can anyone add me =]


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome PoppyPanda! :hi:


----------



## tiger

hi :hi: welcome ! 
i have an antenatal appt soon :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

On the lunchmeat issue... Pfffft! I have been craving lunchmeat for months!! I would die if I denied myself! Subway... Panera... Lunchables... and turkey and ham sandwiches I make for myself. I never heard the no-lunchmeat thing until this pregnancy... and I would've killed someone if they told me I couldn't have my lunchmeat. Mmmmm Panera's sierra turkey... soooo good!! 
And soft serve ice cream? Nope. Not giving that up either. I need to go have another DQ pumpkin pie blizzard. If you haven't, you need to. Trust me. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I bought Elliots "going home" outfit! :cloud9:
Im so excited!!!! 
A lady on etsy is making it and it was only $15 so i thought that was awesome!

PS ...i want to post this on FB...but since no one (besides you all :winkwink:) know about my knowing we are having a boy, i have to post a girl outfit too :rofl: shhh! :shhh:
 



Attached Files:







babyboyoutfit.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LovingRach

Add me please. LovingRach is due on the 8th of feb!! Pink for me please as well


----------



## tiger

welcome lovingrach ! 
another pink to add to the group ! lol


----------



## tiger

welcome ! 
another pink to add to the list !


----------



## tiger

ahh double post :(


----------



## tiger

oh and i heard back after my complaint :dance:
i got a call from the hospital, and i couldnt speak directly to the dr, but i spoke to his secretary and she said she understands how i must feel and she agrees it is wrong, so they are going to see what they can do about the issue. she said she agrees and that it should be the 16th feb for my c-section date


----------



## nightkd

Ugh, DH just brought me ice-cream and I'm trying to be mad at him. :hissy::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new Ladies :wave:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> oh and i heard back after my complaint :dance:
> i got a call from the hospital, and i couldnt speak directly to the dr, but i spoke to his secretary and she said she understands how i must feel and she agrees it is wrong, so they are going to see what they can do about the issue. she said she agrees and that it should be the 16th feb for my c-section date

Thats great news :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyangel

welcome newbies!!! :hi:

tiger - glad it seems like youre finally being listened too! Hope you get the 'real' c-section date soon!


----------



## dizzyangel

I really really wish this hour would go faster.........I'm waiting on a flash sale that starts at 11am and Im getting impatient and I dont wanna miss it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

glad the secretary was helpful tiger! :hugs:
will add newbies now.


----------



## tiggertea

In my news 1 day til we *hopefully* find out if we're :pink: or :blue: :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

dizzyangel said:


> I really really wish this hour would go faster.........I'm waiting on a flash sale that starts at 11am and Im getting impatient and I dont wanna miss it!!!!!!!!!

Ohh, sounds interesting, whats it for? :shrug:



tiggertea said:


> In my news 1 day til we *hopefully* find out if we're :pink: or :blue: :dance:

:wohoo: Cant wait :yipee:


----------



## dizzyangel

KellyC75 said:


> dizzyangel said:
> 
> 
> I really really wish this hour would go faster.........I'm waiting on a flash sale that starts at 11am and Im getting impatient and I dont wanna miss it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohh, sounds interesting, whats it for? :shrug:Click to expand...

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768387.htm a spare car seat! And Ive just got it for half price :happydance:



tiggertea said:


> In my news 1 day til we *hopefully* find out if we're :pink: or :blue: :dance:

Will keep my eyes peeled for your update! How exciting!!

Anyone else have gender scans left to come? Or is tiggertea the final one?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What does everyone think about bringing young children to scans? 
On the one hand, I think it would be cool to let ds see a picture of the baby in my belly... he's just getting used to the idea that there really is a baby in there. (He just turned four.) 
But on the other hand, what if something is wrong? I don't want him to see mommy blubbering and crying... If I'm going to get bad news, I'd rather he not be there. 
What do you all think? Those of you with other children, have you brought them to your scans?


----------



## Guppy051708

We took DS to all of our scans...tbh thats because we dont live anywhere near family (they are in PA and we are in NH), but at the same time even if we didn't have someone to watch Isaiah, we still probably would have brought him.
IMO, i think it would be good for your son to be. He is at a good age :thumbup: and likely everything is fine :hugs:

Tiger-im so glad everything got sorted out!!!!!

Tiggertea- can't wait to hear if youre Team :pink: or Team :blue:!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tiger - Good!!!! I'm glad they agree! Hopefully they actually change it!

Tiggertea - So exciting!!! Hopefully your LO cooperates, we're all wanting to know!! 

Welcome to the new ladies!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My Babylegs are out for delivery!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay, to add to my rant from yesterday about Dh's cousin/my friend. So we have NOT bought the baby very much. We've bought enough clothes so he's good until about 3 months (almost all used), most of his furniture, a pack and play, some books, and a couple toys. There's a TON of stuff that we Really Really still need and it's all on my registries. We're trying to hold off until we have the showers to get that stuff.

Anyways, so she keeps saying things about how I'm buying too much for him. A) No, I'm really not. B) ...he's MY CHILD. He's my FIRST child. Of COURSE I'm going to buy things for him!!! Why shouldn't I?? The other day I found a great deal on a Little People Nativity set. Obviously he won't get it until next Christmas but it was a Great deal and it's adorable! I LOVE Nativity sets...I have about 4 adults ones that I set out every year for Christmas. Well, yesterday I get an email with her chastising me for buying things and she was like, "For example, my mom found a REALLY cute Nativity set that she bought and wanted to give him for Christmas. But I guess you already bought one. So I told her to save it for my future kids." Seriously? I wrote her mom and told her that I LOVE Nativity sets and of course he'd still love to have one from them, but that it was find if she wanted to keep it for her. And I emailed friend back and told her basically the same thing. Her reply? "Nope, too late. It's mine." SERIOUSLY!!!??? This from the girl who has NEVER had a boyfriend!! This is your GODCHILD. I don't really care if they actually give it to him or not but the attitude just pisses me off. There's about a million things he actually NEEDS and she's on my case for the few things I've bought him??? *smacks head against wall*


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well.. Yay for a banana baby.. :)

and cant wait to see if your pink or blue tiggertea..


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, I am so sorry that she is being like that!! Any woman that has children will understand how you feel and that yes, you are going to buy many many things for YOUR baby!! So, I think that her mother probably understands where you are coming from. And, my kids get a lot of the same toys from many different family members, IMO that makes it easier for them to still play if they lose parts (ie. last year DS2 got 3 of the same ball with shapes and he loved to play with them until he lost all of the shapes, and now he plays with the balls by themselves!).
Besides, babies can be very messy, so you need clothes for play and for nice. :)


----------



## tiggertea

JP - I would seriously like to shake that girl! :grr:

AR - We have taken Abbie to all our scans. She's 2.5.


----------



## mumanddad

The little man is laying so low and it hurts so much :( any idea how i can shuffle him up do i can ease the pain??

You buy your baby as much as you want hun it has nothing to do with anyone else x


----------



## nightkd

mumanddad said:


> The little man is laying so low and it hurts so much :( any idea how i can shuffle him up do i can ease the pain??

Hands and knees, rocking back and forth, side to side etc... Whatever you think helps. I find laying down with my ass in the air helps sometimes also.



AmaryllisRed said:


> What does everyone think about bringing young children to scans?
> On the one hand, I think it would be cool to let ds see a picture of the baby in my belly... he's just getting used to the idea that there really is a baby in there. (He just turned four.)
> But on the other hand, what if something is wrong? I don't want him to see mommy blubbering and crying... If I'm going to get bad news, I'd rather he not be there.
> What do you all think? Those of you with other children, have you brought them to your scans?

We took Evey to our scans. The likelihood of something being wrong is low... Could you take someone else with you? My mum was with us for our first scan and FIL was with us for our second scan... We just took them along for their enjoyment, but there was always the option of having them take Evey outside if need be.


----------



## saphire76

JP- I'm so sorry about all this. You need to be happy don't worry about their fellings right now. worry only about you and your little one.

I have brought my DS 3 times already he was so excited at the 20 week scan and to watch the video over and hear him yell " a girl? were having a girl? I always wanted a girl" so awesome!!

Is anyone dressing up for Halloween? I wanted to be a farm girl holding a pumpkin (my belly) but I can't find overalls so I'm thinking of being the one where the cat ate the fish bowl. idk


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks guys, so much! I feel like a toad coming on here and complaining about this so much but it really hurts me. My husband is very sympathetic, but he's told me all along that his family is...full of drama and so he doesn't have much to say about it. I've seen it with the others but not with these ones until now. :-( I really appreciate your support!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We're dressing up for Halloween!! I really wanted to get a cute maternity Halloween shirt, but they are like 30$ and Dh would rather I didn't get one. I see his point. So I'll probably wear my black stretchy maternity pants, a black shirt, and kitty ears! He'll be a pirate! Our big dog is a pumpkin and our little dog is also a pirate. Our cat, yeah right. Lol.

I love the idea of the farmgirl with pumpkin but my fav is the fishbowl one!! I've not heard of that before!! I'd do something along those lines, but we sit outside during trick-or-treat time and it's too cold for a bare belly!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im going to paint a jack o lantern on my belly :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Im going to paint a jack o lantern on my belly :D

Cute!! You guys need to post pictures after!!


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, you know that we all are here to give you support, never feel bad for sharing your feelings!! 

I am not sure if we are going to dress up. It normally gets chilly here right before Halloween, but I would do with a bare belly. I don't think I am going to dress up this year, I still don't even know where we are going to go trick or treating this year!! But any ladies who dress up should post pictures for us!! :)


----------



## EngineerGirl

tiger, so glad to hear it! :thumbup:

JP, so sorry to hear about the rough relationship situation! I wouldn't be surprised if the people you traveled with just had no idea how to handle a pregnant woman because they are younger and showed a youthful lack of compassion. It's hard when people won't look around and figure out what everyone else around them might need, isn't it? As for the pictures, that would weird me out! And on buying stuff, I'm getting "don't buy stuff yet" from DH's co-workers with kids. They all keep saying that people will get us tons of stuff (and to be fair some of them have already gifted us hand-me-downs). But it is so hard for us first-time-mamas to fight the urge to get everything prepped for our new LOs!

I'm so wishing I got in on the babylegs sale now. I keep reading about stump care and how kimono shirts and a diaper are best, and I think kimono shirts, a diaper, baby legs, and socks might work even in the cold February weather where I am. Darnit! Maybe there will be another one before Feb ;).


----------



## swanxxsong

I've got to read back and catch up on the other pages, but my babylegs came today!!! :D I am so excited! And my VIP status (from Friday's deal) has been set up so now just waiting on my free pair from that deal. Then once they get better restock I'm placing some orders for Christmas gifts. :dance: Love it!

I know my hospital said no children under 12 were permitted at any of my scans. :( So that was kind of a bummer. 

:hugs: JP, I'm sorry things are so crappy. That's such a pain! I don't get people, I swear. But I don't think you're overreacting or anything, at all. Pregnancy hormones or not, it's a load of crap.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome to our newest ladies!

If your scan is moved to Feb 16, Tiger, that's my sister's birthday!! lol.

I get complaints too, JP, that I didn't put enough on the registry or that I have purchased too much. I really haven't gotten a lot, and I'm sorry - I got an exersaucer in perfect condition for ten bucks, I was NOT ignoring that and putting it on my registry for over 100. BULL. Plus I got some passdowns from my sister and again, not refusing free lends like a bassinet for my bedside just to hope people buy it for me. I don't even care if people buy me gifts, to be honest. Plus everyone always wants to buy clothing anyway! :shrugs: I just don't even know. BLAH. haha. But someone did buy a few things off the registry so far, because I peeked to remove something. xD :dance: I just want to meet my baby girl already!

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I'm cooking and this week's just been NUTS. Can't wait for next week. :D


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Is anyone dressing up for Halloween? I wanted to be a farm girl holding a pumpkin (my belly) but I can't find overalls so I'm thinking of being the one where the cat ate the fish bowl. idk

I found a lady sailor outfit that has an empire waist at iParty! its cute :)


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies :hugs: 
tiggertea - cant wait to hear from your scan!!!!!
i had my appt yesterday too, bp a little high at 140/90 so back next week just to check up on that, they didnt listen to hollys hb :cry: she said since im feeling movements, they dont need to listen in ? im going to ask to hear it next time though. i like hearing it, even just for the sake of hearing it :haha: 
Ive taken jesse to all my scans, hes 19months old now,and was screaming at my 18 week scan because he was tired :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

140 over 90 isn't terribly high. Its on the way up, but thats not bad. Just make sure you are eating between 80-100g of protein PER day, eat 300 calories more than you would not pregnant or BFing, and MAKE SURE you are salting foods to taste. The old school thinking is that too much salt with cause BP issues, however, it has been proven that in fact high BP is related to a LACK of salt! :coffee: Its an indication that you actually need more salt. In the non-pregnant body the old school thinking is still correct, but recently doctors have been learning that the PREGNANT body reacts differently. So be sure to get plenty of salt!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My babylegs finally came, too! Yey! Super, super cute!

Are any of you doing anything crafty for Christmas? Usually I make a ton of stuff but this year I don't see it happening!! I don't think I'll be making our Christmas cards this year, but maybe I'll make one of those nice photo cards and send that out. 

Right now I'm making:
- An owl "bag" (crochet) for a cousin. It's just about done, just have to sew a strip of lining into it.
- A blanket for hubby (crochet) started
- teddy bear for baby (crochet) (which is about half done)
- blanket for baby (crochet) just need to sew the squares together
- cowl (crochet) for a friend
- Twilight hat (crochet) for me. I made the same one for a friend and she's supposed to be knitting us the mittens for the new movie. BUT she hasn't started either pair yet and they look really hard!!

I'm sure I'll come up with some other stuff, though I'm cross stitching a few things for the baby too!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone dressing up for Halloween? I wanted to be a farm girl holding a pumpkin (my belly) but I can't find overalls so I'm thinking of being the one where the cat ate the fish bowl. idk
> 
> I found a lady sailor outfit that has an empire waist at iParty! its cute :)Click to expand...

Sounds adorable!!!


----------



## tiger

i want to do things for xmas so its not expensive seeing as we are flying 1400km across state to see everyone. but im in no way crafty :( and dont have much time either. 
ive had jesse do some hand and footprints for his grandma though


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> i want to do things for xmas so its not expensive seeing as we are flying 1400km across state to see everyone. but im in no way crafty :( and dont have much time either.
> ive had jesse do some hand and footprints for his grandma though

I bet you could come up with something even if it's Snowman soup or something like that!! And I'm sure Grandma will LOVE that!!


----------



## tiger

i dont get snowman soup ? i really dont understand it ? ive never heard of it before bnb. is it hot chocolate in a bag ? how does it stay hot ? doesnt it go gross ?


----------



## TeQuiero

https://www.curbly.com/diy-maven/posts/8098-how-to-make-photo-blocks
^^^^ That is what my SIL and I did for our family last year, it took a lot of work but they were GREAT gifts, everyone loved them!! My step-mom has hers on her work desk!!

Tiger, I am guessing that it is a container of the mix with marshmallows and instructions.... just my guess! :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

pinterest.com is AMAZING! for easy DIY crafts!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I LOVE that we get to eat salt! :dance: 
tiger, that's crap about not getting to hear the hb because you're feeling movement. Next time lie. :)

ETA: Those photo blocks look awesome... I am sooo not crafty by nature, but I sometimes dream that I could be. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Tiger- I am glad you are getting it all sorted out!!! 

Tiggertea- Can't wait to hear about your scan!!!

So i went to my 24 week appointment today with my OB. I just happened to ask what my 20 week scan results were ( in Canada they work as no news is good news so don't call if you didn't get a call with the results.) Well it turned out she did not get my results in yet, so they went looking for it and they got the lab to fax them over right away. 

So the results came back as i have a low lying placenta ( which i am not to worried about.)Also they could not get all the measurements to to his position, so i should have gone back for another ultrasound 2 weeks ago! So i get to see my bubs again next Wednesday!!!:happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> i dont get snowman soup ? i really dont understand it ? ive never heard of it before bnb. is it hot chocolate in a bag ? how does it stay hot ? doesnt it go gross ?

Lol - it's just the mix. It's Hot Chocolate, marshmallows, crushed peppermint, in a bag. Then you can either just tie some nice ribbon on it and jingle bells and add a poem (there's tons out there) or stick the bag in a mug, etc. It's just a little something that's cute and inexpensive!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Tiger- I am glad you are getting it all sorted out!!!
> 
> Tiggertea- Can't wait to hear about your scan!!!
> 
> So i went to my 24 week appointment today with my OB. I just happened to ask what my 20 week scan results were ( in Canada they work as no news is good news so don't call if you didn't get a call with the results.) Well it turned out she did not get my results in yet, so they went looking for it and they got the lab to fax them over right away.
> 
> So the results came back as i have a low lying placenta ( which i am not to worried about.)Also they could not get all the measurements to to his position, so i should have gone back for another ultrasound 2 weeks ago! So i get to see my bubs again next Wednesday!!!:happydance:

Yey for getting to see him again!! We paid to see ours at 16 weeks and won't see him again until he's born unless we pay privately again.


----------



## tiger

junebugs- yay for getting another scan !!!
JP- so is it just the hot choc powder?


----------



## LovingRach

Hi. No need to add me on the list I have had the bubba today. She is so far health apart from being premmy so is doing great.


----------



## KellyC75

LovingRach said:


> Hi. No need to add me on the list I have had the bubba today. She is so far health apart from being premmy so is doing great.

Oh my goodness! :hugs: Hope your little one gets stronger each day 

Saying a prayer for her [-o&lt;


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :wave:

Today im a *banana!* :dance:

Im ignoring the countdown along the bottom though!!! :ignore:


----------



## LovingRach

KellyC75 said:


> LovingRach said:
> 
> 
> Hi. No need to add me on the list I have had the bubba today. She is so far health apart from being premmy so is doing great.
> 
> Oh my goodness! :hugs: Hope your little one gets stronger each day
> 
> Saying a prayer for her [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## KellyC75

How much did she weigh? :shrug: Have you named her?

I bet she is adorable :baby:

Im so pleased you say she is doing well :hug:


----------



## LovingRach

KellyC75 said:


> How much did she weigh? :shrug: Have you named her?
> 
> I bet she is adorable :baby:
> 
> Im so pleased you say she is doing well :hug:


1200g. I have not named yet. She is so cute!!


----------



## LovingRach

LovingRach said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> How much did she weigh? :shrug: Have you named her?
> 
> I bet she is adorable :baby:
> 
> Im so pleased you say she is doing well :hug:
> 
> 
> 1200g. I have not named yet. She is so cute!!Click to expand...

I have named her now. Maci Ella.


----------



## KellyC75

LovingRach said:


> I have named her now. Maci Ella.

Aww ~ Thats a beautiful name :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

Wow! Sending lots of well wishes to our first Feb baby!


----------



## tiggertea

Crafty Christmas things we (well, I) have done this year:
Mug Hugs x2 for in-laws
Snowman soup for in-laws
'wine' charm style tags for in-laws mugs
Bath salts for BIL's GF
'miss mouse' knitted toy for Abbie
Scarf for Abbie
Photo Album scrapbook for mum


----------



## KellyC75

Trying to upload a bump pic from today ~ Why isnt it working? :brat: :comp:


----------



## LovingRach

:flower: See you guys. Hope the rest of your pregnancies good well!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

congrats on ur bubba! thats a lovely name 2. :) hope she goes from strength to strength :hugs: the girls over in premmie section are such wonderful wonderful women so u will get loads of help there if u need it. they helped me loads when i went through the neonatal experience. :hugs:

sorry i have been awol ladies. having a really hard time at the moment so not got much time lol i have been having loads of contractions so am in and out the hosp and ment to be taking it eas. not really eas when u have an eleven month cruising all over the place lol i have met with consultant and i have section date booked :happydance: my lil man will be arriving on the 1st feb if he holds out that long :) i am so so happy :) 

how are you all doing? how is everyone finding their pregnancy? xxxx


----------



## dizzyangel

JP - sorry I didnt reply to your earlier post about OH's family but I thought what I was going to put was a bit harsh.....but now you have updated I still think the cousin/friend is being a bit of a cow and acting pretty immature! Of course you want to buy them some special little things and even more so when they are bargains!!! :hugs:

Junebugs - so glad you get to see your man again!!!

Went to the MW this morning and everything is great.......apart from the fact Ive still got my wee sample in my hangbag :dohh: (think it was baby brain that made me forget to take it out!!)

And congrats LovingRach on little Maci!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: @ the wee in your bag! 
Totally something I would do. My baby brain has been crazy! I don't remember it being this bad last time. My whole day is just one :dohh: after another.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> junebugs- yay for getting another scan !!!
> JP- so is it just the hot choc powder?

Yep, just the powder! Then they can make themselves a nice cup of hot chocolate whenever they want!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

LovingRach said:


> Hi. No need to add me on the list I have had the bubba today. She is so far health apart from being premmy so is doing great.

Wow!! I'm so happy she's doing well!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Crafty Christmas things we (well, I) have done this year:
> Mug Hugs x2 for in-laws
> Snowman soup for in-laws
> 'wine' charm style tags for in-laws mugs
> Bath salts for BIL's GF
> 'miss mouse' knitted toy for Abbie
> Scarf for Abbie
> Photo Album scrapbook for mum

Oooh!! Very nice! You should post pictures! I'm trying to learn to knit. I LOVE crochet things but there's so many cute patterns out there that are knit, instead! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

dizzyangel said:


> JP - sorry I didnt reply to your earlier post about OH's family but I thought what I was going to put was a bit harsh.....but now you have updated I still think the cousin/friend is being a bit of a cow and acting pretty immature! Of course you want to buy them some special little things and even more so when they are bargains!!! :hugs:
> 
> Junebugs - so glad you get to see your man again!!!
> 
> Went to the MW this morning and everything is great.......apart from the fact Ive still got my wee sample in my hangbag :dohh: (think it was baby brain that made me forget to take it out!!)
> 
> And congrats LovingRach on little Maci!!

Lol, thank you! I love her to death but she's really stressing me out!! She's almost making me feel BAD for doing things for this little guy...but he's my baby...and I want to! And I shouldn't be made to feel bad for that, I don't think! 

LOL, Ooops!! But that's neat that they let you bring it in rather than doing it there, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Lovingrach.. will keep you little girl in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## tiggertea

JP I LOVE how crochet looks but I just can't do it. :dohh: It's supposed to be simple but I just can't get the hang of it at all. :haha: Will post pics of all the makes soon!


----------



## tiggertea

Now, the great gender issue.... Baby is....

Spoiler
STILL A BABY! Wee brat had his/her leg up protecting the goods (or lack of) the whole time and kicked it's little heel at any prodding that was done in attempt to move it. :grr: So, we shall have to wait til at least 25th November for the big reveal!

I've also been diagnosed with depression. Again. Knew I would before I even went in since I've been down that delightful road too many times in my life already. Consultant was glad I mentioned it though since the sooner we start to deal with it, the sooner I can get back to being me.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. Gosh it's been so long since I've been on here and I see that there's loads of catching up for me to do. I will definitely be using whatever spare time I have over the next few days to catch up on all your posts. 

How are you all doing? Work has been so crazy for me. I have been having such busy days that when I get home I am so tired that I can't do much except eat, shower and sleep. 

I'm getting really excited for my scan which is next Tuesday. I can't wait to see my little girl again :)

Anyways let's see how much of reading I can get done tonight and I'll chat to you all soon.


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Now, the great gender issue.... Baby is....
> 
> Spoiler
> STILL A BABY! Wee brat had his/her leg up protecting the goods (or lack of) the whole time and kicked it's little heel at any prodding that was done in attempt to move it. :grr: So, we shall have to wait til at least 25th November for the big reveal!
> 
> I've also been diagnosed with depression. Again. Knew I would before I even went in since I've been down that delightful road too many times in my life already. Consultant was glad I mentioned it though since the sooner we start to deal with it, the sooner I can get back to being me.

:hugs: Shame your LO was being shy! :blush:.....Is November 25th a priavte scan? :shrug:

:hugs: Sorry to hear you are suffering with depression :hug: Hope you get things on the right track soon :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

We have private care for the whole journey tbh, so it's just our next appt with consultant. :thumbup: I'll bet we'll be forced to stay :yellow: to the end :lol: With Abbie, every visit she was flashing her bits and we WANTED to be :yellow:... sod's law says this time the decision won't be ours to make. :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

LovingRach, I will be praying for you both, it is nice to know that she is doing ok though! Please keep us posted on her progress!! :hugs:

Tiggertea, I am sorry that you bundle wasn't letting you peek!! And I am sorry that you are going through depression again. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> My babylegs finally came, too! Yey! Super, super cute!
> 
> Are any of you doing anything crafty for Christmas? Usually I make a ton of stuff but this year I don't see it happening!! I don't think I'll be making our Christmas cards this year, but maybe I'll make one of those nice photo cards and send that out.
> 
> Right now I'm making:
> - An owl "bag" (crochet) for a cousin. It's just about done, just have to sew a strip of lining into it.
> - A blanket for hubby (crochet) started
> - teddy bear for baby (crochet) (which is about half done)
> - blanket for baby (crochet) just need to sew the squares together
> - cowl (crochet) for a friend
> - Twilight hat (crochet) for me. I made the same one for a friend and she's supposed to be knitting us the mittens for the new movie. BUT she hasn't started either pair yet and they look really hard!!
> 
> I'm sure I'll come up with some other stuff, though I'm cross stitching a few things for the baby too!!

I am a watercolor artist, so every year I do alot of gifts or commissions around the holidays. Usually portraits, pets, or houses :) This year I will be doing a few small paintings for friends and family... but my main project right now is making a teddy bear for my baby! It's a kit using rug hooking :) It's so cute so far, can't wait til its done!



LovingRach said:


> Hi. No need to add me on the list I have had the bubba today. She is so far health apart from being premmy so is doing great.

Wow! I'm so glad you and baby Maci are doing well! :hugs: :pink:



tiggertea said:


> I've also been diagnosed with depression. Again. Knew I would before I even went in since I've been down that delightful road too many times in my life already. Consultant was glad I mentioned it though since the sooner we start to deal with it, the sooner I can get back to being me.

I'm sorry to hear you are going through depression. You are right though, the sooner dealt with the sonner you can get back to being you :) :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

I'm on my way to my 22+5 scan to check on the placement of the placenta! It was a complete placenta previa at 17 weeks, then a partial previa at 18 weeks. Hopefully it has migrated up and out of the way so i can come off pelvic rest and stop worrying, and open up the doors for the possibility of a vaginal delivery in the future. Wish me luck! :) Can't wait to see little Kenny again!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Good Luck Joker! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> JP I LOVE how crochet looks but I just can't do it. :dohh: It's supposed to be simple but I just can't get the hang of it at all. :haha: Will post pics of all the makes soon!

Hahaha! That's how I feel about knitting! I'm knitting myself a cowl and I've been working on it for months and months! It makes my fingers hurt pushing on the pointy bit! Lol. But that's the only thing I've figured out. A friend of mine was the same as you - could knit but couldn't get her head around crochet, so I taught her and now she's doing great!! After Christmas I'll have her help me with something knitty! Lol I just finished a little crochet Stewie (from Family Guy) for my husband, lol.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Now, the great gender issue.... Baby is....
> 
> Spoiler
> STILL A BABY! Wee brat had his/her leg up protecting the goods (or lack of) the whole time and kicked it's little heel at any prodding that was done in attempt to move it. :grr: So, we shall have to wait til at least 25th November for the big reveal!
> 
> I've also been diagnosed with depression. Again. Knew I would before I even went in since I've been down that delightful road too many times in my life already. Consultant was glad I mentioned it though since the sooner we start to deal with it, the sooner I can get back to being me.

What a little brat! Lol Doesn't s/he know that we're all here dying to know!!!?? 

Awe, I'm sorry hon, but that is good that you mentioned it! Don't want to wait until it gets very bad!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. Gosh it's been so long since I've been on here and I see that there's loads of catching up for me to do. I will definitely be using whatever spare time I have over the next few days to catch up on all your posts.
> 
> How are you all doing? Work has been so crazy for me. I have been having such busy days that when I get home I am so tired that I can't do much except eat, shower and sleep.
> 
> I'm getting really excited for my scan which is next Tuesday. I can't wait to see my little girl again :)
> 
> Anyways let's see how much of reading I can get done tonight and I'll chat to you all soon.

What do you do for work? 

I'm sooo jealous of all you ladies getting more scans late, lol! I got 2 very early because of my miscarriage and then the gender one we paid for at 16 weeks. That's it...no more! ARGH! Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> My babylegs finally came, too! Yey! Super, super cute!
> 
> Are any of you doing anything crafty for Christmas? Usually I make a ton of stuff but this year I don't see it happening!! I don't think I'll be making our Christmas cards this year, but maybe I'll make one of those nice photo cards and send that out.
> 
> Right now I'm making:
> - An owl "bag" (crochet) for a cousin. It's just about done, just have to sew a strip of lining into it.
> - A blanket for hubby (crochet) started
> - teddy bear for baby (crochet) (which is about half done)
> - blanket for baby (crochet) just need to sew the squares together
> - cowl (crochet) for a friend
> - Twilight hat (crochet) for me. I made the same one for a friend and she's supposed to be knitting us the mittens for the new movie. BUT she hasn't started either pair yet and they look really hard!!
> 
> I'm sure I'll come up with some other stuff, though I'm cross stitching a few things for the baby too!!
> 
> I am a watercolor artist, so every year I do alot of gifts or commissions around the holidays. Usually portraits, pets, or houses :) This year I will be doing a few small paintings for friends and family... but my main project right now is making a teddy bear for my baby! It's a kit using rug hooking :) It's so cute so far, can't wait til its done!
> 
> 
> 
> LovingRach said:
> 
> 
> Hi. No need to add me on the list I have had the bubba today. She is so far health apart from being premmy so is doing great.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I'm so glad you and baby Maci are doing well! :hugs: :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> I've also been diagnosed with depression. Again. Knew I would before I even went in since I've been down that delightful road too many times in my life already. Consultant was glad I mentioned it though since the sooner we start to deal with it, the sooner I can get back to being me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you are going through depression. You are right though, the sooner dealt with the sonner you can get back to being you :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Oooh, you need to post some of your work, too!! I wish I could paint, but that is far beyond me. I can do paint-by-number but that's about it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> I'm on my way to my 22+5 scan to check on the placement of the placenta! It was a complete placenta previa at 17 weeks, then a partial previa at 18 weeks. Hopefully it has migrated up and out of the way so i can come off pelvic rest and stop worrying, and open up the doors for the possibility of a vaginal delivery in the future. Wish me luck! :) Can't wait to see little Kenny again!!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh I love my BabyLegs. And my free pair from this past Friday&#8217;s special is in my mailbox today, so I&#8217;m excited to get home and see them! So pumped to be a VIP now. They need to restock their tights, darn it!

I ordered a Gira wrap through Boutique Bella Bambini and am eagerly awaiting the arrival of that (I think 2 weeks) so Johna can make it into a ring sling for me. :dance: I love BBB. She has another awesome preorder tempting me now, but I need to hold off for the time being. I already purchased a Mei Tei off DiaperSwappers (and it&#8217;s awesome) and now my ring sling. OH will kill me if I keep spending money like a madwoman. LOL. 

Junebugs, glad to hear you get to see bubba again soon! How exciting! :dance:

Oh my word Rach; :hugs: to you and your baby! Prayers and thoughts heading your way, please keep us posted on your progress, and hers! And I love the name; how beautiful! If you don&#8217;t mind me asking, how far along were you??? I&#8217;ve been struggling to keep up lately with work and all, so I feel so behind! haha. ;) xo

Sorry to hear things have been rough for you, WantABean! :hugs: Hope they begin to improve for you soon!

Tiggertea, I&#8217;m sorry your baby was being a :brat: about showing! Bummer! FX it works out better for you at the next one then, though it stinks you need to wait so long! :( :hugs: And I&#8217;m sorry to hear about the diagnosis, though am really glad for your sake that it&#8217;s been caught sooner than later. Hopefully they&#8217;ll be able to adjust things for you so you&#8217;ll be feeling better.

Good luck Jokerette!! FX for you!

Saw my OBG today and things are good. Scheduled my last 4-week appointment for 11/16 and my GTT for 11/11. After the 16th, they start seeing me every other week. I can&#8217;t believe it! But I wish I could see her one more time; I&#8217;m impatient! Haha. Oh well, next time I see her face, it&#8217;ll be when I&#8217;m holding her so that&#8217;s pretty awesome!

Hope everyone&#8217;s having a great day! I&#8217;m working from NJ tomorrow and then spending the weekend in NYC with family, so I&#8217;ll not be on for a few days. Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Oh I love my BabyLegs. And my free pair from this past Fridays special is in my mailbox today, so Im excited to get home and see them! So pumped to be a VIP now. They need to restock their tights, darn it!
> 
> I ordered a Gira wrap through Boutique Bella Bambini and am eagerly awaiting the arrival of that (I think 2 weeks) so Johna can make it into a ring sling for me. :dance: I love BBB. She has another awesome preorder tempting me now, but I need to hold off for the time being. I already purchased a Mei Tei off DiaperSwappers (and its awesome) and now my ring sling. OH will kill me if I keep spending money like a madwoman. LOL.
> 
> Junebugs, glad to hear you get to see bubba again soon! How exciting! :dance:
> 
> Oh my word Rach; :hugs: to you and your baby! Prayers and thoughts heading your way, please keep us posted on your progress, and hers! And I love the name; how beautiful! If you dont mind me asking, how far along were you??? Ive been struggling to keep up lately with work and all, so I feel so behind! haha. ;) xo
> 
> Sorry to hear things have been rough for you, WantABean! :hugs: Hope they begin to improve for you soon!
> 
> Tiggertea, Im sorry your baby was being a :brat: about showing! Bummer! FX it works out better for you at the next one then, though it stinks you need to wait so long! :( :hugs: And Im sorry to hear about the diagnosis, though am really glad for your sake that its been caught sooner than later. Hopefully theyll be able to adjust things for you so youll be feeling better.
> 
> Good luck Jokerette!! FX for you!
> 
> Saw my OBG today and things are good. Scheduled my last 4-week appointment for 11/16 and my GTT for 11/11. After the 16th, they start seeing me every other week. I cant believe it! But I wish I could see her one more time; Im impatient! Haha. Oh well, next time I see her face, itll be when Im holding her so thats pretty awesome!
> 
> Hope everyones having a great day! Im working from NJ tomorrow and then spending the weekend in NYC with family, so Ill not be on for a few days. Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:

How'd you become a VIP? And how'd you find out about the Friday special! Lol I didn't get an email or anything! :-( Lol

Glad you had a great appt!! I thought after my one on Monday I'd start being seen every other week, but he scheduled me for my glucose test (NOT looking forward to that) and it has to be after 26 weeks, so I have a 3 week wait, lol. Ah well!! 

Oooh, have fun in NYC!! I haven't been there since I was much younger. I keep telling Dh we need to go up to the area to visit my family and take a couple trips into The City and Boston!


----------



## TeQuiero

I had my appointment this morning as well Swan. All we did was hear the heartbeat, measure the fundus, and she gave me my glucose drink for my next appt (11/15 @1030).... and then I will be down to every 2 weeks for like 4 appts.... and then every week!! YAY!! I was soooooo excited to think that we are that close to it being Feb already!! :haha:

GOOD LUCK Joker!! KMFX for you!! :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> I had my appointment this morning as well Swan. All we did was hear the heartbeat, measure the fundus, and she gave me my glucose drink for my next appt (11/15 @1030).... and then I will be down to every 2 weeks for like 4 appts.... and then every week!! YAY!! I was soooooo excited to think that we are that close to it being Feb already!! :haha:
> 
> GOOD LUCK Joker!! KMFX for you!! :D

I think my glucose test is the 7th. Yuck, yuck, yuck! I didn't get to take mine home with me, which is probably better. Lol. 

I can't believe it either. In a few more weeks I'll be in the 3rd trimester!!! CRAZY!!! We're getting there!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I don't mind the drink so much... part of me thinks that might be because I am used to it by now... and I live in SC where sweet tea is sugar with some tea in it! :haha:
Knowing that within the next month-month and a half we will all be 2/3 of the way done is great!! SO EXCITING!! DH looked at me like I was crazy that I was so happy.... I told him to try being kicked inside for 5 months to see how he likes it!


----------



## TeQuiero

https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/4497...en-mom-chooses-babys-life-over-hers?gt1=43001

Had to share this on here, it made me cry, and I know that this is what I would have done in this situation if I was her!!


----------



## swanxxsong

If you follow baby legs on Facebook they do a Friday special. :) VIP is 25 a year and you get discounts and stuff :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> I don't mind the drink so much... part of me thinks that might be because I am used to it by now... and I live in SC where sweet tea is sugar with some tea in it! :haha:
> Knowing that within the next month-month and a half we will all be 2/3 of the way done is great!! SO EXCITING!! DH looked at me like I was crazy that I was so happy.... I told him to try being kicked inside for 5 months to see how he likes it!

Home is Florida and our tea is like that, too, lol. THICK with sugar! I like that, but really, other than sweet tea, I don't like a lot of sweet stuff. I don't drink much soda, eat much candy, etc. So I know it's going to be torture! Haha!!

SO exciting, I know!!! :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> If you follow baby legs on Facebook they do a Friday special. :) VIP is 25 a year and you get discounts and stuff :)

Facebook! :dohh: Thanks!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Ok so i was cooking dinner tonight and i put some hot sauce in with the meat, suddenly i started coughing like CRAZY and could not stop.. it felt like I could not breath!!!! I stepped outside and was still having a hard time, when i came back inside I started coughing and having trouble breathing again. Well needless to say i am fine now but i have never had that happen to me before and i did not realize that cooking with hot sauce could do that!!! 

My question is do you think it could have done any harm to the baby......


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs, no! I think your baby is fine :D As long as your heart is beating, your baby is getting oxygen supplied to him through the umbelical cord blood :thumbup:


DH *FINALLY* felt Elliot move!!!!! :yipee: I figured it would take FOREVER :dohh: But its about time! 22 weeks exactly. Thanks to my anterior placenta, i figured this would happen again and he had to press VERY hard (not painfully thought) in order to feel him, but aww, i love it!


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs, no! I think your baby is fine :D As long as your heart is beating, your baby is getting oxygen supplied to him through the umbelical cord blood :thumbup:
> 
> 
> DH *FINALLY* felt Elliot move!!!!! :yipee: I figured it would take FOREVER :dohh: But its about time! 22 weeks exactly. Thanks to my anterior placenta, i figured this would happen again and he had to press VERY hard (not painfully thought) in order to feel him, but aww, i love it!

Thanks hun... i knew that in my heart everything is fine but you know how you still have that nagging feeling... "what if?"... lol

CONGRATZ TO YOUR DH and YOU!!! Finally!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you :D

And yes, i know...the "what ifs" are always lurking...it doesn't get easier when they are out of tummy either :nope: lol


----------



## Jokerette

Tonight we had an ultrasound to check on the placement of the placenta. After the car accident at 17 weeks we learned that the placenta was a "complete previa", meaning it was completely covering the opening to the cervix. Just one week later we were so happy to see that it had migrated a bit and was only considered a "partial previa".

Tonight we were thrilled to see that the placenta had migrated even more and it is now 2.5cm away from the cervix. That means it is no longer "previa" it is just "low-lying", which is pretty common. The fact that it has been moving most likely means that it will continue to migrate further up as the pregnancy progresses. In later pregnancy a complete previa can mean bedrest and/or a mandatory c-section because the placenta is blocking the path for delivery, and now I shouldn't have to worry about that! Hooray! :)

My mom joined us for this ultrasound and I think she loved seeing her grandson for the first time! She kept coming closer and closer to me! I could tell she was so excited to see him move around!

Baby Kenny is measuring big again! His last 4 ultrasounds he has been measuring about 5 days bigger than expected which would put his due date around February 13th rather than February 18th. But I think my doctor will keep his original due date because his first ultrasound at 7 weeks is supposedly the most accurate for measuring. We shall see!
Here are some ultrasound photos from tonight:
https://jokerette.com/ultrasound22w5d_allsmall.jpg


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> Oooh, you need to post some of your work, too!! I wish I could paint, but that is far beyond me. I can do paint-by-number but that's about it!

Sure!! here are a few of my latest watercolors (in the spoiler)! :)

Spoiler
https://paintingamy.com/portraits/skinnionchildren.jpg
https://paintingamy.com/portraits/62years.jpg
https://paintingamy.com/portraits/mikejenandgabby.jpg
https://paintingamy.com/landscapes/murphyshouse.jpg
https://paintingamy.com/miscellaneous/purplepansies.jpg
https://paintingamy.com/miscellaneous/happyfamily.jpg


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs, no! I think your baby is fine :D As long as your heart is beating, your baby is getting oxygen supplied to him through the umbelical cord blood :thumbup:
> 
> 
> DH *FINALLY* felt Elliot move!!!!! :yipee: I figured it would take FOREVER :dohh: But its about time! 22 weeks exactly. Thanks to my anterior placenta, i figured this would happen again and he had to press VERY hard (not painfully thought) in order to feel him, but aww, i love it!

Junebugs, I agree... i think Guppy is right and the baby is fine and so well cushioned in there. I'm sure he was thinking "mom, stop shaking me around" ;) but nothing else, hee hee

Guppy- interesting! I also have an anterior placenta and DH felt him move on exactly 22 weeks also!! But, I found that he was able to feel him better when he just barely touched my skin... like the lightest touch, and then when Kenny kicks he was able to feel the sensation go from light to harder! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Junebugs, no! I think your baby is fine :D As long as your heart is beating, your baby is getting oxygen supplied to him through the umbelical cord blood :thumbup:
> 
> 
> DH *FINALLY* felt Elliot move!!!!! :yipee: I figured it would take FOREVER :dohh: But its about time! 22 weeks exactly. Thanks to my anterior placenta, i figured this would happen again and he had to press VERY hard (not painfully thought) in order to feel him, but aww, i love it!
> 
> Junebugs, I agree... i think Guppy is right and the baby is fine and so well cushioned in there. I'm sure he was thinking "mom, stop shaking me around" ;) but nothing else, hee hee
> 
> Guppy- interesting! I also have an anterior placenta and DH felt him move on exactly 22 weeks also!! But, I found that he was able to feel him better when he just barely touched my skin... like the lightest touch, and then when Kenny kicks he was able to feel the sensation go from light to harder! :)Click to expand...

LOL... thanks hun.. i was more thinking about the fumes and if they would case any issues but again like i said, i know it will be fine.. i just like to hear it from you girls aswell!! It just makes me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Ok so i was cooking dinner tonight and i put some hot sauce in with the meat, suddenly i started coughing like CRAZY and could not stop.. it felt like I could not breath!!!! I stepped outside and was still having a hard time, when i came back inside I started coughing and having trouble breathing again. Well needless to say i am fine now but i have never had that happen to me before and i did not realize that cooking with hot sauce could do that!!!
> 
> My question is do you think it could have done any harm to the baby......

No, no harm to the baby! But yes, that hot sauce turns into steam or something and goes right up your nose! LOL Even not cooking with it, but just EATING it (and smelling) can do that!  You're okay though, as is the baby!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs, no! I think your baby is fine :D As long as your heart is beating, your baby is getting oxygen supplied to him through the umbelical cord blood :thumbup:
> 
> 
> DH *FINALLY* felt Elliot move!!!!! :yipee: I figured it would take FOREVER :dohh: But its about time! 22 weeks exactly. Thanks to my anterior placenta, i figured this would happen again and he had to press VERY hard (not painfully thought) in order to feel him, but aww, i love it!

Yey!!! My Dh still hasn't because he quiets down once your hand is on my belly!! Darn kid!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> Tonight we had an ultrasound to check on the placement of the placenta. After the car accident at 17 weeks we learned that the placenta was a "complete previa", meaning it was completely covering the opening to the cervix. Just one week later we were so happy to see that it had migrated a bit and was only considered a "partial previa".
> 
> Tonight we were thrilled to see that the placenta had migrated even more and it is now 2.5cm away from the cervix. That means it is no longer "previa" it is just "low-lying", which is pretty common. The fact that it has been moving most likely means that it will continue to migrate further up as the pregnancy progresses. In later pregnancy a complete previa can mean bedrest and/or a mandatory c-section because the placenta is blocking the path for delivery, and now I shouldn't have to worry about that! Hooray! :)
> 
> My mom joined us for this ultrasound and I think she loved seeing her grandson for the first time! She kept coming closer and closer to me! I could tell she was so excited to see him move around!
> 
> Baby Kenny is measuring big again! His last 4 ultrasounds he has been measuring about 5 days bigger than expected which would put his due date around February 13th rather than February 18th. But I think my doctor will keep his original due date because his first ultrasound at 7 weeks is supposedly the most accurate for measuring. We shall see!
> Here are some ultrasound photos from tonight:
> https://jokerette.com/ultrasound22w5d_allsmall.jpg

Great pictures, and congrats on the placenta moving!! (Never thought those would be words I'd say...lol)

My doc kept my dates from 7 & 9 weeks even though he measured about a week earlier at our ultrasound. AND even though the earlier date matches my cycle, lol. Which is why I have the 2 tickers below, helps me keep track of it all in my head, even though it's the later one the doc pays attention to!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, you need to post some of your work, too!! I wish I could paint, but that is far beyond me. I can do paint-by-number but that's about it!
> 
> Sure!! here are a few of my latest watercolors (in the spoiler)! :)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://paintingamy.com/portraits/skinnionchildren.jpg
> https://paintingamy.com/portraits/62years.jpg
> https://paintingamy.com/portraits/mikejenandgabby.jpg
> https://paintingamy.com/landscapes/murphyshouse.jpg
> https://paintingamy.com/miscellaneous/purplepansies.jpg
> https://paintingamy.com/miscellaneous/happyfamily.jpgClick to expand...

Oh wow!!! Wow wow wow!! Those are just GORGEOUS!!! You are so talented!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette ~ Glad things are looking good on the scan, lovely pics :baby:



swanxxsong said:


> Hope everyones having a great day! Im working from NJ tomorrow and then spending the weekend in NYC with family, so Ill not be on for a few days. Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:

Have a lovely weekend away :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i was cooking dinner tonight and i put some hot sauce in with the meat, suddenly i started coughing like CRAZY and could not stop.. it felt like I could not breath!!!! I stepped outside and was still having a hard time, when i came back inside I started coughing and having trouble breathing again. Well needless to say i am fine now but i have never had that happen to me before and i did not realize that cooking with hot sauce could do that!!!
> 
> My question is do you think it could have done any harm to the baby......
> 
> No, no harm to the baby! But yes, that hot sauce turns into steam or something and goes right up your nose! LOL Even not cooking with it, but just EATING it (and smelling) can do that!  You're okay though, as is the baby!Click to expand...

LOL.. i had no IDEA how bad it could get! I felt like i could NOT breath at all!!! I have cooked with hot sauce before and never had it happen. I think it was because i was cooking with the Daves hot sauce (one of the hottest you can get!) It was kinda funny now that i think of it...... i did not think HOT SAUSE could do that to you.... i have been pepper sprayed before (not right in the face but in my direction) and i would say it was almost as bad as that... lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i was cooking dinner tonight and i put some hot sauce in with the meat, suddenly i started coughing like CRAZY and could not stop.. it felt like I could not breath!!!! I stepped outside and was still having a hard time, when i came back inside I started coughing and having trouble breathing again. Well needless to say i am fine now but i have never had that happen to me before and i did not realize that cooking with hot sauce could do that!!!
> 
> My question is do you think it could have done any harm to the baby......
> 
> No, no harm to the baby! But yes, that hot sauce turns into steam or something and goes right up your nose! LOL Even not cooking with it, but just EATING it (and smelling) can do that!  You're okay though, as is the baby!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. i had no IDEA how bad it could get! I felt like i could NOT breath at all!!! I have cooked with hot sauce before and never had it happen. I think it was because i was cooking with the Daves hot sauce (one of the hottest you can get!) It was kinda funny now that i think of it...... i did not think HOT SAUSE could do that to you.... i have been pepper sprayed before (not right in the face but in my direction) and i would say it was almost as bad as that... lolClick to expand...

Lol, yep! This recently happened to Dh and I. We weren't even cooking with it, but using it to dip but we both got our faces close to the sauce while dipping...so as not to spill, and yeah, straight up the nose with the fumes!!! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

What's everyone have going on today? I'm trying to get motivated but am lacking...well...the motivation! Lol

Last night we went to a Parrothead (Jimmy Buffet fans) club meeting and won 53$ so that was nice! 

Today...just watching some scary movies on tv!! 

Cousin that has been being awful to me, she texted today and said she found the little wooden cars I want. She's in London right now for a few months doing her internship and I asked her to find some nice wooden cars for the baby - like the British police car and a double decker bus. She found both of them. They're going to cost me about 50$ BEFORE shipping so I'm really hoping shipping from there doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Whenever I shipped it was on the base so it was just like sending stuff through the states! But I'm really happy she kept her eyes open and is going to grab them.


----------



## TeQuiero

I am with you on the lacking motivation.... I need to do so many things, but I just don't want to!!! :haha:

That was nice that she was paying attention for them, hopefully the shipping won't be too terrible.


----------



## Jokerette

ugh, I was just told that one of my students has Fifth's Disease and I was tested and I am not immune! I only see this student once a week for Art class, but still, i hate the risk. The nurse assured me that as long as I keep my distance and keep diligent about washing my hands the chances of me catching it are very slim. But still.... i hate the not knowing and I hope he didnt give to any other students at school!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> ugh, I was just told that one of my students has Fifth's Disease and I was tested and I am not immune! I only see this student once a week for Art class, but still, i hate the risk. The nurse assured me that as long as I keep my distance and keep diligent about washing my hands the chances of me catching it are very slim. But still.... i hate the not knowing and I hope he didnt give to any other students at school!

Oooh that's not good! There's no way they can move him to a different class? Not sure how many art teachers there are? Be careful!!


----------



## nightkd

My mum frequently ships things UK to US for me and it really depends on the weight (obviously) but she's shipped some pretty bulky/heavy stuff for I think GBP15-20... I THINK that's the most it's been. Hope it doesn't cost you too much!!

Jokerette; would taking some immune system boosting stuff help? Vitamin C, Ecchinacea (sp?) that kind of thing, just to help ward off infection. I too would be asking to have him moved to a different class, even temporarily, if that's an option.

Has anyone felt baby REALLY low, almost like s/he is falling out? :S I was MUCH further along when I had this sensation with Evey, like mid-late 30 weeks... Last night I was seriously wondering if I got up, Peawich was going to fall out of me..  I could feel pressure/movement in my butt and she was low enough to push my fingers away when I had them right above my clit area/top of my labia... Freaked me out!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

nightkd said:


> My mum frequently ships things UK to US for me and it really depends on the weight (obviously) but she's shipped some pretty bulky/heavy stuff for I think GBP15-20... I THINK that's the most it's been. Hope it doesn't cost you too much!!
> 
> Jokerette; would taking some immune system boosting stuff help? Vitamin C, Ecchinacea (sp?) that kind of thing, just to help ward off infection. I too would be asking to have him moved to a different class, even temporarily, if that's an option.
> 
> Has anyone felt baby REALLY low, almost like s/he is falling out? :S I was MUCH further along when I had this sensation with Evey, like mid-late 30 weeks... Last night I was seriously wondering if I got up, Peawich was going to fall out of me..  I could feel pressure/movement in my butt and she was low enough to push my fingers away when I had them right above my clit area/top of my labia... Freaked me out!!!

Oh, good, I hope so! It's just two wooden "cars" so I don't think they'll weigh too much!!

He hasn't been THAT low, lol, but when I walk for long periods of time the bottom of my stomach starts to feel extremely heavy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Actually, I've been surprised at how _high_ this baby feels... Almost all movement and pressure is within a couple inches of my navel... it's weird.


----------



## TeQuiero

Night, this baby has been really low too, she just seems to stay right at my pelvic bone.... almost like she is waiting for the flood gates to open.... :haha: My neighbor is shocked that I still have 16 weeks left to go, she does not think I will even make it another 10! :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

My baby can sometimes kick low (but not 'that' low nightkd!:blush:) & sometimes she will kick high, think she is making the most of being able to do gymnastics :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

nightkd said:


> My mum frequently ships things UK to US for me and it really depends on the weight (obviously) but she's shipped some pretty bulky/heavy stuff for I think GBP15-20... I THINK that's the most it's been. Hope it doesn't cost you too much!!
> 
> Jokerette; would taking some immune system boosting stuff help? Vitamin C, Ecchinacea (sp?) that kind of thing, just to help ward off infection. I too would be asking to have him moved to a different class, even temporarily, if that's an option.
> 
> Has anyone felt baby REALLY low, almost like s/he is falling out? :S I was MUCH further along when I had this sensation with Evey, le mid-late 30 weeks... Last night I was seriously wondering if I got up, Peawich was going to fall out of me..  I could feel pressure/movement in my butt and she was low enough to push my fingers away when I had them right above my clit area/top of my labia... Freaked me out!!!

Yep this buba has been down so low for about 2 weeks and it hurts so much :(
I have said to hubby i hope buba moves because i think o could end up with and early labour this pressure cant be doing me no good :(


----------



## tiger

ill put my hand up for the low baby too ! 
she sits so low, it feels like shes going to come right out, and my bits down there are REALLY swollen ! i dont remember having jesse feel so low until i was 39weeks + 
its actually getting ridiculous ! 
and ive had the most excruciating stretching pains for nearly 2 full days now, and they are getting unbearable !


----------



## becstar

mumanddad said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> My mum frequently ships things UK to US for me and it really depends on the weight (obviously) but she's shipped some pretty bulky/heavy stuff for I think GBP15-20... I THINK that's the most it's been. Hope it doesn't cost you too much!!
> 
> Jokerette; would taking some immune system boosting stuff help? Vitamin C, Ecchinacea (sp?) that kind of thing, just to help ward off infection. I too would be asking to have him moved to a different class, even temporarily, if that's an option.
> 
> Has anyone felt baby REALLY low, almost like s/he is falling out? :S I was MUCH further along when I had this sensation with Evey, le mid-late 30 weeks... Last night I was seriously wondering if I got up, Peawich was going to fall out of me..  I could feel pressure/movement in my butt and she was low enough to push my fingers away when I had them right above my clit area/top of my labia... Freaked me out!!!
> 
> Yep this buba has been down so low for about 2 weeks and it hurts so much :(
> I have said to hubby i hope buba moves because i think o could end up with and early labour this pressure cant be doing me no good :(Click to expand...

I am so glad I'm not the only one! It feels like I'm getting an endless smnear test from my LO!!! La kicked me high but this baby wirggles and headbutts and kicks and punches low, I can't believe my uterus has reached well above my belly button because I never feel anything that high!

Am also swollen down below, glad I'm not alone... tight trousers are a no no right now!


----------



## becstar

Jokerette said:


> ugh, I was just told that one of my students has Fifth's Disease and I was tested and I am not immune! I only see this student once a week for Art class, but still, i hate the risk. The nurse assured me that as long as I keep my distance and keep diligent about washing my hands the chances of me catching it are very slim. But still.... i hate the not knowing and I hope he didnt give to any other students at school!

I had this problem in my last pregnancy and actually it's only up to 20 weeks that you really need to worry... after that the babycenter says


> Babies whose mothers get infected after mid-pregnancy rarely have problems from the infection.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Weekend!! Woohoo!! Nice, slow start to the morning! Dh made us each a coffee (I Rarely drink ANYTHING with caffeine so once in a while I'll have a yummy coffee!) and I'm re-setting up my iTunes. My Mac hard drive was just about to totally crash so I bought a new one (hard drive) and am working on getting it all set up. I have always kept my iTunes stuff on an external drive and so now it's a lonnngggg process of getting iTunes on my computer to "see" everything on the drive. It'll take HOURS and HOURS. But, once that's done I can update my phone and iPad for the first time in Months. Lol.

In a couple hours we're heading out to the state fair! Excited! The fair here is Nothing like the one home in Florida, but it's still cute and a day out and I can get yummy fried oreos!!


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> I can get yummy fried oreos!!

I'll take your word for them being yummy! :sick:

Enjoy your day :thumbup:


----------



## monkeydo

My cot arrived from Germany :) We set it up and then took it down again because the cats wanted to sleep in it straight away! We got it off German Amazon because it was HALF the price of all the UK websites, it's this one - https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Babybay-Bedside-Cot/productinfo/4361/

Now we just have to pick a mattress, I never knew there was so much choice to a mattress until we started looking. Is it better to get a plastic cover for between the mattress and sheet, or an integral plastic cover? Also how many sheets do I need? I guess they have to be washed a lot. Arrgh I wish I knew what I was doing!

Anyone else feel a bit clueless?!!


----------



## tiggertea

We got a basic foam mattress with plastic cover built in. It did the job right up til Abbie came out of the toddler bed (so baby didn't suddenly arrive ans "steal" her bed). It's still in perfect condition.

Sheets - depends really how sicky your baby is. We were lucky in that Abbie wasn't sicky at all, so we usually worked on 2 sheets (I had 4, but prefered the colour of the 2 we used most! :haha:)


----------



## Junebugs

monkeydo said:


> My cot arrived from Germany :) We set it up and then took it down again because the cats wanted to sleep in it straight away! We got it off German Amazon because it was HALF the price of all the UK websites, it's this one - https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Babybay-Bedside-Cot/productinfo/4361/
> 
> Now we just have to pick a mattress, I never knew there was so much choice to a mattress until we started looking. Is it better to get a plastic cover for between the mattress and sheet, or an integral plastic cover? Also how many sheets do I need? I guess they have to be washed a lot. Arrgh I wish I knew what I was doing!
> 
> Anyone else feel a bit clueless?!!

I DO!!! I have been looking at mattresses for a week now and had no idea there was so many!!!! Who knew... i though it really didnt matter that much when they are that age ( some have 150 springs and some have 180)


----------



## nightkd

Okay! I'm glad I'm not alone in having a LOW sitting baby!!! Hopefully that means there'll be less distance for her to travel when it comes to labour!! :haha:



monkeydo said:


> My cot arrived from Germany :) We set it up and then took it down again because the cats wanted to sleep in it straight away! We got it off German Amazon because it was HALF the price of all the UK websites, it's this one - https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Babybay-Bedside-Cot/productinfo/4361/
> 
> Now we just have to pick a mattress, I never knew there was so much choice to a mattress until we started looking. Is it better to get a plastic cover for between the mattress and sheet, or an integral plastic cover? Also how many sheets do I need? I guess they have to be washed a lot. Arrgh I wish I knew what I was doing!
> 
> Anyone else feel a bit clueless?!!

MIL picked us up a mattress for DD.. It has two sides, one for infant, one for toddler (though we flipped it back to infant the other day and DD seems to like it more...)... The selection confuse me too... =/

We have a mattress 'bag' basically, the mattress slips inside it and it gets zipped up, so it's protected all over.

We've also dealt with just 2 sheets since DD was born... I wash cloth diapers every 2-3 days ANYWAY, so when her diapers go in, the dirty sheet goes in, so there's generally always a clean sheet available.

You can get sheet protectors, which just cover up the part of the sheet baby is laying on (diaper or head area I guess...for leakage or spit up?) so you can just have a few of those which tie to the mattress on top of the sheet, so you don't have to wash the sheets as often. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I can get yummy fried oreos!!
> 
> I'll take your word for them being yummy! :sick:
> 
> Enjoy your day :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol, most of the fried stuff I really don't "get", but I tried fried oreos a couple years ago when a friend got them...and they are GOOD!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We haven't even looked at mattresses yet but when we were in Babies r Us picking out our furniture I saw that they had a Huge selection! All I have heard is that firmer is better for babies! Other than that, no clue!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Yay for cribs arriving. We actually found a really nice one that hadn't been recalled on craigslist today and went to pick it up. When we got it to our new house (*which we bought just yesterday!*) and set it up, DH was smelling it and thought he smelled something like smoke in the wood! I am hoping the seller will honestly tell us whether or not anyone smoked near it, because I'd prefer to find something else if that's the case.

Once we have the crib figured out I'll worry about mattresses. We really need to take a Babies 'R' Us trip. Looking forward to everyone's advice.


----------



## KellyC75

Started getting a little heartburn/acid reflux, not good :nope:


----------



## tiger

ive been getting horrific heartburn too :sick: 
and still have the pains !!! :grr:
oh and i also feinted twice today :wacko: only for a few moments, but it made me feel AWFUL! :nope:


----------



## mumanddad

I am so clueless on breast feeding what do i need to buy- i was in kiddicare looking a right prat! I have a big pillow to rest baby on when feeding him but thats it


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> I am so clueless on breast feeding what do i need to buy- i was in kiddicare looking a right prat! I have a big pillow to rest baby on when feeding him but thats it

That is the great thing about breastfeeding, you dont need to buy a whole lot :thumbup:

I would suggest a good nursing bra (2 or 3) :kiss:

Breast pads to soak any leaking milk...My best ones were lansinoh breast pads :thumbup:

Another fantastic product (you dont have to buy this pre baby,but I do,as I suffer with sore nips!:blush:) is lansinoh....It really is the best thing you can buy for sore or cracked nipples & you dont have to wipe it off before feeding baby :thumbup:

I bought a breast pump pre baby ~ But never used it, so again, mayby wait & see if you need one :winkwink:


----------



## amandad192

mumanddad said:


> I am so clueless on breast feeding what do i need to buy- i was in kiddicare looking a right prat! I have a big pillow to rest baby on when feeding him but thats it

I've been recommended to buy nipple cream (lanisoh or something like that)

Other than that you shouldn't need anything. If you want to express then you'll need a pump, bottles, steraliser but if not you shouldn't need any of that.
I would suggest buying a couple of bottles and some steralising solution/tablets and a tub of formula though just in case.

You might decide to get some nipple sheilds...but I THINK that they're more for babys with a bad latch.

And nursing bras..but I think you're supposed to wait until you're 37 weeks so that they can measure you right (BUT I've seen poeple who were measured at 37 weeks and when their milk "came in" the bras didn't fit.)


----------



## sparklez

KellyC75 said:


> Started getting a little heartburn/acid reflux, not good :nope:

me too, only had it a few times though, avoid oranges and citrus juices as they can trigger it, and apparently apples, milk and yoghurt all get rid of it. I've found apples worked for me. And for immediate relief lift your arms over your head to increase space for stomach (I looked a prat doing that at work though :rofl:) lots moe advice on the net but those are the bits I can remember.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> ive been getting horrific heartburn too :sick:
> and still have the pains !!! :grr:
> oh and i also feinted twice today :wacko: only for a few moments, but it made me feel AWFUL! :nope:

Oh no! You poor thing! Take it easy and make sure you're drinking plenty of water!!!


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Started getting a little heartburn/acid reflux, not good :nope:
> 
> me too, only had it a few times though, avoid oranges and citrus juices as they can trigger it, and apparently apples, milk and yoghurt all get rid of it. I've found apples worked for me. And for immediate relief lift your arms over your head to increase space for stomach (I looked a prat doing that at work though :rofl:) lots moe advice on the net but those are the bits I can remember.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: I shall defo give those ideas a try, never heard of the lifting your arms one :thumbup:


----------



## Gemmas mummy

Hi ladies my due date is 24th Feb with a baby boy :)


----------



## KellyC75

Gemmas mummy said:


> Hi ladies my due date is 24th Feb with a baby boy :)

Welcome :wave:

Congrats on your Boy :blue: :happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Gemmas mummy said:


> Hi ladies my due date is 24th Feb with a baby boy :)

Welcome!! And Yey for another Boy!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I think we've decided on Sebastian, for sure! I keep asking him (dh) and he never said yes or no for sure. So today I was naming out some names and he says, "I thought we'd decided on Sebastian?? No?" *sigh* Lol So, that's a weight off!! 

But now...the middle name. He still likes Jacob and I still like Charles (after my grandfather). I LOVE Jacob, don't get me wrong, but I'm kind of hoping the name craze dies down and we can use it as a first name in a few years. 

But at least now I can order moms Christmas present!!!


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> I think we've decided on Sebastian, for sure! I keep asking him (dh) and he never said yes or no for sure. So today I was naming out some names and he says, "I thought we'd decided on Sebastian?? No?" *sigh* Lol So, that's a weight off!!
> 
> But now...the middle name. He still likes Jacob and I still like Charles (after my grandfather). I LOVE Jacob, don't get me wrong, but I'm kind of hoping the name craze dies down and we can use it as a first name in a few years.
> 
> But at least now I can order moms Christmas present!!!

Aww ~ Thats a lovely name...I have a suggestion for your middle name dilemma, have 2 middle names :thumbup:

My DD has 2 middle names, as we wanted to use my Nans middle name & 'Hope' as we feel strongly that before she came along, we hoped for a few things, one of which was a Healthy Daughter :cloud9:

I think 2 middle names is lovely :winkwink: My DS1 doesnt have a middle name at all & my DS2 has just the one :thumbup:

Wonder if this LO will have 3! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I think we've decided on Sebastian, for sure! I keep asking him (dh) and he never said yes or no for sure. So today I was naming out some names and he says, "I thought we'd decided on Sebastian?? No?" *sigh* Lol So, that's a weight off!!
> 
> But now...the middle name. He still likes Jacob and I still like Charles (after my grandfather). I LOVE Jacob, don't get me wrong, but I'm kind of hoping the name craze dies down and we can use it as a first name in a few years.
> 
> But at least now I can order moms Christmas present!!!
> 
> Aww ~ Thats a lovely name...I have a suggestion for your middle name dilemma, have 2 middle names :thumbup:
> 
> My DD has 2 middle names, as we wanted to use my Nans middle name & 'Hope' as we feel strongly that before she came along, we hoped for a few things, one of which was a Healthy Daughter :cloud9:
> 
> I think 2 middle names is lovely :winkwink: My DS1 doesnt have a middle name at all & my DS2 has just the one :thumbup:
> 
> Wonder if this LO will have 3! :haha:Click to expand...

Awe, that is a good idea! But...my only issue with Jacob is that I really love it as a first name! Lol


----------



## tiggertea

Added you to OP Gemmas mummy :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> I think we've decided on Sebastian, for sure! I keep asking him (dh) and he never said yes or no for sure. So today I was naming out some names and he says, "I thought we'd decided on Sebastian?? No?" *sigh* Lol So, that's a weight off!!
> 
> But now...the middle name. He still likes Jacob and I still like Charles (after my grandfather). I LOVE Jacob, don't get me wrong, but I'm kind of hoping the name craze dies down and we can use it as a first name in a few years.
> 
> But at least now I can order moms Christmas present!!!

I have my DH doing the same thing!!! He doesnt say yes but he doesnt say no either. Then i did the same thing as you the other day and he said "i thought we were going with Mason." I think he just feels that we would know better once he is born, thats why he didnt want to say yes yet.


----------



## Louise N

Hi, i'm listed under 19th & 20th Feb but we've been moved to 16th. Also we've found out we are team :blue: this time :-D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:
 

> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I think we've decided on Sebastian, for sure! I keep asking him (dh) and he never said yes or no for sure. So today I was naming out some names and he says, "I thought we'd decided on Sebastian?? No?" *sigh* Lol So, that's a weight off!!
> 
> But now...the middle name. He still likes Jacob and I still like Charles (after my grandfather). I LOVE Jacob, don't get me wrong, but I'm kind of hoping the name craze dies down and we can use it as a first name in a few years.
> 
> But at least now I can order moms Christmas present!!!
> 
> I have my DH doing the same thing!!! He doesnt say yes but he doesnt say no either. Then i did the same thing as you the other day and he said "i thought we were going with Mason." I think he just feels that we would know better once he is born, thats why he didnt want to say yes yet.Click to expand...

LOL!! Must be a guy thing!! That's too funny! So you guys are going with Mason? SUCH a cute name!!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I think we've decided on Sebastian, for sure! I keep asking him (dh) and he never said yes or no for sure. So today I was naming out some names and he says, "I thought we'd decided on Sebastian?? No?" *sigh* Lol So, that's a weight off!!
> 
> But now...the middle name. He still likes Jacob and I still like Charles (after my grandfather). I LOVE Jacob, don't get me wrong, but I'm kind of hoping the name craze dies down and we can use it as a first name in a few years.
> 
> But at least now I can order moms Christmas present!!!
> 
> I have my DH doing the same thing!!! He doesnt say yes but he doesnt say no either. Then i did the same thing as you the other day and he said "i thought we were going with Mason." I think he just feels that we would know better once he is born, thats why he didnt want to say yes yet.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Must be a guy thing!! That's too funny! So you guys are going with Mason? SUCH a cute name!!Click to expand...

We both love the name so i think that is what we are going with....


----------



## Guppy051708

wohoo! the in-laws left so now i can get back to you lovely ladies! :friends:

Elliot's "going home" outfit came in the mail yesterday :mail: i am just too excited to see this on him! :cloud9: these pictures dont do it justice. Its way cuter in person!

1.) Crochet baby onsie, hat, and booties :cloud9:
2.) the booties. I love that there is ribbon on every piece and there are these cute little blue baby pacifiers laced in with the ribbon. So adorable!
3.) 22+2 bump pic with Elliot
4.) 31 week bump pic with Isaiah! :shock: can't believe im almost the same size at 22 weeks as i was at 31 with isaiah! :shock:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0137.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0138.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0083.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









34119_10100360916686954_9379207_71227913_4429041_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tiger

i love your bump guppy !
this was me 2 days ago at 22+4 :shock:

i guess shes having a massive growth spurt ! hence all the pain !


----------



## Guppy051708

^ you look so adorable!I love your bump!


----------



## navywife86

cute outfit


----------



## KellyC75

Louise N said:


> Hi, i'm listed under 19th & 20th Feb but we've been moved to 16th. Also we've found out we are team :blue: this time :-D

:wave: Welcome & Congrats on your :blue: :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Pretty bumps Girls :kiss:


----------



## swanxxsong

I hate not being able to get onto BNB at work anymore!! I get so far behind and my home time is so limited by the time I get home from work, so getting online there isn't easy to squeeze in at this point. :( so I'm sorry ladies but I'm trying my darndest to keep up with how everyone is!

Hope you all had lovely weekends. I walked over 6 miles in NYC so my knee was so swollen Saturday night and most of yesterday. Finally improving a bit today. 

My shower at my moms is in two weeks. I cant believe it!

I have a bump pic on my phone...wonder if I can attach it via phone? I will try!

Your bumps look great ladies! I can't believe how far the valentines are! So awesome. :dance:

:hugs: to my fellow heartburners. Mines getting a little better finally but ugh. I hate it. 

Hope all are doing well and welcome to any newcomers! We should start placing playful "bets" on who is popping when ;) haha or is it too soon?? :p

Alright I'm off to do work. If this posts all botched, I apologize. My phone is a piece of crap some days haha.


----------



## KellyC75

My 21+4 bump picture

Taken this morning :winkwink: 
 



Attached Files:







y1mcuOr2H3e6QGOjGXrc0sWBnhFQBPXMWA7xKEoXFyGwKactMkxUlLuDaCHVZPHYMRbhZxzuBb2TefqyvQdY7W3Iw_ByWh_x.png
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## KellyC75

What fruit are you at 22 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Hope you all had lovely weekends. I walked over 6 miles in NYC so my knee was so swollen Saturday night and most of yesterday. Finally improving a bit today.

Wow! :thumbup: Hope your knee is 100% real soon :flower:

I can just about walk to the shops for a chocolate bar! :blush: :haha: :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

Papaya at 22 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

I think this is the stage the fruit tickers start to "stick" for a few weeks at a time so I might change mine lest I feel I'm getting nowhere. :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I hate how the fruit doesn't change!!! I'm so glad I get a change tomorrow. Though my babycenter app does change weekly so my facebook progress album has been updated at random. This week was an ear of corn. Yeah that's not remotely in season here so I cut a stalk of kale to the right length LOL. I looked all over for corn. No success. 

Bump looks good Kelly!! I can't upload one until I get home. Mobile site for BNB isn't that savvy yet ;) haha

I want to go home and clean my house rather than be here at work. I feel like aliens abducted me and swapped my brain or something :haha: I used to abhor cleaning!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: for sore knee swan!


----------



## KellyC75

Oh yes, just looked it up & after *banana* week 21

It then only changes monthly....

Papaya ~ Month 5
Eggplant ~ Month 6
Squash ~ Month 7
Honeydew ~ Month 8
Watermelon ~ Month 9


----------



## swanxxsong

Mmm I love eggplant.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> wohoo! the in-laws left so now i can get back to you lovely ladies! :friends:
> 
> Elliot's "going home" outfit came in the mail yesterday :mail: i am just too excited to see this on him! :cloud9: these pictures dont do it justice. Its way cuter in person!
> 
> 1.) Crochet baby onsie, hat, and booties :cloud9:
> 2.) the booties. I love that there is ribbon on every piece and there are these cute little blue baby pacifiers laced in with the ribbon. So adorable!
> 3.) 22+2 bump pic with Elliot
> 4.) 31 week bump pic with Isaiah! :shock: can't believe im almost the same size at 22 weeks as i was at 31 with isaiah! :shock:

Great pictures!!! I've crocheted a blanket for Sebastian to come home with but nothing else, yet! I need to make him a little hat, at least! And maybe some booties to go over socks, it's so cold in Feb!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I hate not being able to get onto BNB at work anymore!! I get so far behind and my home time is so limited by the time I get home from work, so getting online there isn't easy to squeeze in at this point. :( so I'm sorry ladies but I'm trying my darndest to keep up with how everyone is!
> 
> Hope you all had lovely weekends. I walked over 6 miles in NYC so my knee was so swollen Saturday night and most of yesterday. Finally improving a bit today.
> 
> My shower at my moms is in two weeks. I cant believe it!
> 
> I have a bump pic on my phone...wonder if I can attach it via phone? I will try!
> 
> Your bumps look great ladies! I can't believe how far the valentines are! So awesome. :dance:
> 
> :hugs: to my fellow heartburners. Mines getting a little better finally but ugh. I hate it.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and welcome to any newcomers! We should start placing playful "bets" on who is popping when ;) haha or is it too soon?? :p
> 
> Alright I'm off to do work. If this posts all botched, I apologize. My phone is a piece of crap some days haha.

Oooh, I miss NYC!!

When I have a pic on my phone, I email it to myself and then attach it from my computer as normal! 

My shower in Tampa is the Sunday before Thanksgiving...even That seems like it's crazy soon!!! Less than a month! Please post lots of pictures from yours! I love shower pictures!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I hate how the fruit doesn't change!!! I'm so glad I get a change tomorrow. Though my babycenter app does change weekly so my facebook progress album has been updated at random. This week was an ear of corn. Yeah that's not remotely in season here so I cut a stalk of kale to the right length LOL. I looked all over for corn. No success.
> 
> Bump looks good Kelly!! I can't upload one until I get home. Mobile site for BNB isn't that savvy yet ;) haha
> 
> I want to go home and clean my house rather than be here at work. I feel like aliens abducted me and swapped my brain or something :haha: I used to abhor cleaning!

Last week I had 2 days of monster cleaning! Very unlike me! Today I've started the dishes already...usually I drag my feet. LOL But I really really need to get my school work printed out and start on it, as much as I'm dreading it.


----------



## swanxxsong

I will definitely post photos! I'm excited because it's pretty casual as far as showers go, since my family is coming in from Long Island. I actually took off Friday so I will be there from Thursday night onward, and Friday is when people begin to arrive. We are all staying at my moms so it will be nice. :) lots of outlet shopping in the works and Saturday we are doing the "formal" shower portion. 

The 19 is my MILs shower w her side of the family and that's a more formal and structured one because everyone's local. We had to split it due to size issues and whatnot lol but I don't mind. I'm glad I will spend a weekend with my family since I see them maybe once a year, then an afternoon of fun with his family because we see them fairly often. Nice compromise!!

I can't wait to see photos from everyone else's showers too; I LOVE baby showers!!! Attending them is a highlight for me. Haha. 

Sounds like we may be nesting a little JP ;) haha. Though it feels great getting some stuff accomplished in the cleaning department haha.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I will definitely post photos! I'm excited because it's pretty casual as far as showers go, since my family is coming in from Long Island. I actually took off Friday so I will be there from Thursday night onward, and Friday is when people begin to arrive. We are all staying at my moms so it will be nice. :) lots of outlet shopping in the works and Saturday we are doing the "formal" shower portion.
> 
> The 19 is my MILs shower w her side of the family and that's a more formal and structured one because everyone's local. We had to split it due to size issues and whatnot lol but I don't mind. I'm glad I will spend a weekend with my family since I see them maybe once a year, then an afternoon of fun with his family because we see them fairly often. Nice compromise!!
> 
> I can't wait to see photos from everyone else's showers too; I LOVE baby showers!!! Attending them is a highlight for me. Haha.
> 
> Sounds like we may be nesting a little JP ;) haha. Though it feels great getting some stuff accomplished in the cleaning department haha.

Oooh you're going to have a blast!!!! 

Lol, yes, it's nice to start getting everything ready for the pending arrival! It makes me want to throw a ton of stuff out!!! Lol. Today I am going to Attempt to do some cleaning along with a little homework. ugh. I just want this class over with so I never have to worry about school work again!!!


----------



## Jokerette

i'm so jealous that all of you will have your showers so soon! Mine isnt until January 7th when I will be 34 weeks... its soo later but it was tricky running into Xmas parties we decided to do after the holidays. Actually I really wanted to push for December 10th, but all the girls and my mom said that was too early :(

Guppy and Kelly C, cute bumps!!!

Here's my 23 week bump! :)
 



Attached Files:







belly23_oct22.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> i'm so jealous that all of you will have your showers so soon! Mine isnt until January 7th when I will be 34 weeks... its soo later but it was tricky running into Xmas parties we decided to do after the holidays. Actually I really wanted to push for December 10th, but all the girls and my mom said that was too early :(
> 
> Guppy and Kelly C, cute bumps!!!
> 
> Here's my 23 week bump! :)

I'm having 2 1/2 showers and asked that they be early, rather than later. Our "home" is Tampa and so ours there is the Sunday before Thanksgiving since we'll be home then. That'll be my family and the majority of our friends. Then, in mid December we are having one in St Louis that will be his family. In January, at some point, I'll have a get together with my friends here in Little Rock!! I really didn't want January as I have a feeling I won't be up for all that much then, plus, I really want to be done setting everything up by then!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heartburn here, too. :(

I've been fighting this intense urge to clear out my closet... didn't occur to me it could be nesting. 

Bummer we're gonna get stuck on fruits now. :( I'm not even sure I know how big a papaya is! :dohh: 

No shower for me. Darn second baby thing.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry to everyone with the heartburn :hugs: that is no fun at all :nope: i hope it goes away for you all!

I can't wait to see baby shower pictures from everyone!!! We dont live near family/friends this time, so we wont get one :( but i'll vicariously through you all :haha: Guess he is our second anyways, so i probably wouldn't have gotten one reguardless.

Had my MW appt today. *I am thrilled to announce that i will *likely* be getting our homebirth! *:yipee: Its not set in stone yet, but basically after Cindy (one of my MWs) talks to my other MW (Kate) about it, then we should be all set! :dance: i am so relieved and so happy about this!!!!!!

Oh and my FH is measuring 24.5 weeks :haha: Its been measuring about 2 weeks ahead the entire time, so im not surprised, but no wonder i look so much bigger this go around :haha: also, as i thought, i am anemic :( We are working on getting my levels up. i started with the iron last week but she told me to take it with Vit C to help with absorption, but also make sure not to take calcium (or eat or drink) unless it was more than 2 hours ago because the calcium will cancel out the iron and you wont absorb it...oh and im 5lbs-finally lol


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy- hooray I am so happy for you that you will most likely get the home birth you wanted!!! :) Sorry to hear you are anemic... Hopefully you can get that squared away, xoxox


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm glad you're getting your home birth Guppy! FX it all falls together nicely for you!

Dec is too early? Oops! Haha. Both of mine are in Nov. xD but with having to travel over an hour for one and over two hours for the other, I said please, no January. Plus I have four family birthdays in January so it was just too hectic. And December was so ridiculous with holidays and my sister works every weekend in December. So November it was. Haha. My moms is super early IMO but with most of them traveling 5 or more hours to come I think they appreciate not having it too close to thanksgiving. I hope so anyway!!

I'm so tired and I have a ton to do at home tonight. This last 40 minute stint at work needs to end!!

Good luck cleaning and studying JP!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

JohnsPrincess said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> i'm so jealous that all of you will have your showers so soon! Mine isnt until January 7th when I will be 34 weeks... its soo later but it was tricky running into Xmas parties we decided to do after the holidays. Actually I really wanted to push for December 10th, but all the girls and my mom said that was too early :(
> 
> Guppy and Kelly C, cute bumps!!!
> 
> Here's my 23 week bump! :)
> 
> I'm having 2 1/2 showers and asked that they be early, rather than later. Our "home" is Tampa and so ours there is the Sunday before Thanksgiving since we'll be home then. That'll be my family and the majority of our friends. Then, in mid December we are having one in St Louis that will be his family. In January, at some point, I'll have a get together with my friends here in Little Rock!! I really didn't want January as I have a feeling I won't be up for all that much then, plus, I really want to be done setting everything up by then!!Click to expand...

Not sure if you'd be up for one after baby is here, but a friend of mine had a diapers & daiquiris "party" thrown by a friend for her after her daughter was born because she ended up having her early. :) All the friends brought a pack of diapers, (and other cute things for baby) and everyone, including the the new mom could enjoy a daiquiri!

I just think diapers and daiquiris has such a cute ring to it!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It does have a nice ring to it, doesn't it? I like it...


----------



## Tobaira

mm... daiquiri... pina colada.. yum yum.. sounds so good.

I'll be having my baby shower the weekend of Thanksgiving - and I'm still worried I won't feel up for it. Definitely slowing down and I can't imagine how big I could get in the next 5 weeks. We went and did the registry thing this weekend - my mom went crazy with the scanner lol!

congrats on the home birth Guppy - it's good to be able to deliver where you want

24 weeks today..yay.. my birthday is coming up soon and I told DH all I really want is the kitchen and the bathrooms to be cleaned - professionally so it's really really clean. I soooo don't have the energy to do it. And this weekend I twisted my ankle <sigh>. Because apparently I'm not moving slow enough ??!!

so it's 75F (23C) outside today... Wednesday's high is supposed to be 28F (-2C) with snow. Looks like fall has finally come.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Oh, all this talk of cleaning and crocheting is making me feel guilty. I'm sitting here on BnB instead of starting to pack. We move into our house on Saturday! Then of course we have to unpack and find some furniture for it (it's almost 4 times the size of our apartment because our apartment is _tiny_), and in the midst of all that I want to set up the nursery, find a pediatrician that DH & I like, figure out some of the big registry stuff (stroller, car seat, play yard, and monitor), and do a few small baby crafts. I have no idea how it's all going to get done.

I can sympathize with sore knees - no fun! Yesterday DH and I were at our house cleaning the floors on hands and knees and now every time I touch something to my knee it hurts. Our floors look pretty spiffy, though!

My church usually does showers for the first time moms, but no one has approached me about it yet. I'm hoping there will be something, but preparing myself for everyone thinking someone else is doing it or it somehow being overlooked. My mom has done a lion's share of being excited for the baby, and my MIL is making us a blanket, so I certainly have people who are excited around! Hope those of you who are looking forward to showers coming up have great ones!

Sorry to the heartburn sufferers. Sounds awful.

Welcome to our new member.


----------



## TeQuiero

KMFX that everything goes well for you home birth Guppy!!

I feel bad, because even though this is my 3rd baby I am getting another baby shower.... I guess that is the nice thing about this one being different and if anything I always will accept lots and lots of diapers!! :D


----------



## nightkd

Guppy - nice coming home outfit!! :) I've been looking for something nice, considering making something...

Good news on the homebirth!! :)

Nice bump pics!!

I went for an appointment today for my Green Card and went up to a counter to collect some paper work, went back to return it a few minutes later and turned away to throw something in the trash can and the woman went "Oh wow, I didn't notice you were pregnant until you turned just then!!!" :lol: DH has commented on it a few times, I don't look particularly pregnant from the front, don't look pregnant from the back and then I turn to the side and take up a doorway :rofl:

I've been having a LOT more pronounced movements from Peawich the past few days, I wonder if she's had a growth spurt.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I'm glad you're getting your home birth Guppy! FX it all falls together nicely for you!
> 
> Dec is too early? Oops! Haha. Both of mine are in Nov. xD but with having to travel over an hour for one and over two hours for the other, I said please, no January. Plus I have four family birthdays in January so it was just too hectic. And December was so ridiculous with holidays and my sister works every weekend in December. So November it was. Haha. My moms is super early IMO but with most of them traveling 5 or more hours to come I think they appreciate not having it too close to thanksgiving. I hope so anyway!!
> 
> I'm so tired and I have a ton to do at home tonight. This last 40 minute stint at work needs to end!!
> 
> Good luck cleaning and studying JP!!

Yep, that's how it was when we were planning ours! We're about 15 hours from "home" in Tampa, so it was either when we were there for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Figured Thanksgiving week was better. And St Louis is 6 hours away so there was No Way I was driving that in January!! 

Thanks!! Didn't really get much school work done today, but did get some cleaning!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RedheadBabies said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> i'm so jealous that all of you will have your showers so soon! Mine isnt until January 7th when I will be 34 weeks... its soo later but it was tricky running into Xmas parties we decided to do after the holidays. Actually I really wanted to push for December 10th, but all the girls and my mom said that was too early :(
> 
> Guppy and Kelly C, cute bumps!!!
> 
> Here's my 23 week bump! :)
> 
> I'm having 2 1/2 showers and asked that they be early, rather than later. Our "home" is Tampa and so ours there is the Sunday before Thanksgiving since we'll be home then. That'll be my family and the majority of our friends. Then, in mid December we are having one in St Louis that will be his family. In January, at some point, I'll have a get together with my friends here in Little Rock!! I really didn't want January as I have a feeling I won't be up for all that much then, plus, I really want to be done setting everything up by then!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if you'd be up for one after baby is here, but a friend of mine had a diapers & daiquiris "party" thrown by a friend for her after her daughter was born because she ended up having her early. :) All the friends brought a pack of diapers, (and other cute things for baby) and everyone, including the the new mom could enjoy a daiquiri!
> 
> I just think diapers and daiquiris has such a cute ring to it!Click to expand...

That's a Really cute idea! We may end up doing something after the baby is here with our friends here, just depends how January pans out! It doesn't usually start to get icy here until February (just my luck...) but who knows!!!


----------



## tiger

Tobaira - everyone is showing there bumps, and since you are having twins i think you should post a photo of yours ! I LOVE twin bumps ! 
I wish i had energy like all you ladies, im the opposite, i do absolutely NOTHING ! I cant find any energy at all ! 
I am majorly stresssing at the moment so please bear with me if this is a little messy-
since i am a SAHM, im on goverment assistance, and receive $400 (261 pounds? i looked up conversion on the net lol) a fortnight, so not much at all. jonno only earns $600 (392 pounds ) a week, and all that goes to bills, repayments and shopping basically. well we are driving 1400km (900 miles) across state for christmas because i wont be able to fly then. its going to cost a fair bit of money to do it, and my mum was going to fly with jesse to save the absolute nightmare that it will be with jesse! but now she is unsure if she can because of work :dohh: so that will be a huge nightmare :cry: driving 14 hours with him, i know he will be screaming half the time :cry: anyway, i have to put half of what i get a fortnight away for fuel (gas) and food etc and use the other half for little shopping bits for jesse if needed and christmas presents for everyone :cry: im so stressed, im so worried we wont have the money, and i cant buy anything much for holly until january because i wont have the money ! :cry:
ughh im sorry, just needed to get it out, jonno doesnt understand why this is stressful for me at all. he thinks i just need to cut out the luxuries for a few months to afford it (he classes luxuries as proper conditioner for my hair, and snacks for me during the day :dohh: )
anyway, we have a big crocodile swimming around our local beach at the moment! hes a big one too ! theyve tried catching him for a few days now but with no luck :haha: hes too smart ! we were watching the sunset last night with him swimming back and forth in front of us ! 
hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy- YA FOR YOUR HOMEBIRTH!!! I know you were really wanting that!!

Swan and Jokerette- I am so jelous of you having your shower so soon! Mine won't be until January and at the rate i am going i most likely will have bought myself everything before then... lol.... i think i am in the "nesting" stage now...

Tiger- I'm sorry about your stress hun... BIG :hug: for you!!! That's crazy about the crocodile thou!!!!

Kelly- LOVING THE BUMP!!!! Looks great!!!!

Eng. girl- Congratz on the move hun!!! You must be so happy to be in your new place!!!

Tob.- I am with Tiger on seeing the twin bump pic!!!! That sounds like a great b-day gift!!! I would love that! That is what my MIL does for me for gifts, she just comes over and cleans my house top to bottom and does a GREAT job at it!!! I love it, i think it could be the best gift ever!!

Ok so i feel like every day that passes i am losing more and more brain cells!! I am making all these dumb mistakes i would never do before and i feel like i just can't think properly anymore..... i have heard about how you can get "pregnancy brain" but i did not know it would be this bad!!!


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> Tobaira - everyone is showing there bumps, and since you are having twins i think you should post a photo of yours ! I LOVE twin bumps !
> I wish i had energy like all you ladies, im the opposite, i do absolutely NOTHING ! I cant find any energy at all !
> I am majorly stresssing at the moment so please bear with me if this is a little messy-
> since i am a SAHM, im on goverment assistance, and receive $400 (261 pounds? i looked up conversion on the net lol) a fortnight, so not much at all. jonno only earns $600 (392 pounds ) a week, and all that goes to bills, repayments and shopping basically. well we are driving 1400km (900 miles) across state for christmas because i wont be able to fly then. its going to cost a fair bit of money to do it, and my mum was going to fly with jesse to save the absolute nightmare that it will be with jesse! but now she is unsure if she can because of work :dohh: so that will be a huge nightmare :cry: driving 14 hours with him, i know he will be screaming half the time :cry: anyway, i have to put half of what i get a fortnight away for fuel (gas) and food etc and use the other half for little shopping bits for jesse if needed and christmas presents for everyone :cry: im so stressed, im so worried we wont have the money, and i cant buy anything much for holly until january because i wont have the money ! :cry:
> ughh im sorry, just needed to get it out, jonno doesnt understand why this is stressful for me at all. he thinks i just need to cut out the luxuries for a few months to afford it (he classes luxuries as proper conditioner for my hair, and snacks for me during the day :dohh: )
> anyway, we have a big crocodile swimming around our local beach at the moment! hes a big one too ! theyve tried catching him for a few days now but with no luck :haha: hes too smart ! we were watching the sunset last night with him swimming back and forth in front of us !
> hope everyone is well :flower:

:hugs: Try not to stress

Eeek about the crocodile! :argh: Where abouts is it? I thought they stayed up the North? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad you got good news for your homebirth Guppy :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo diapers and dacquiris sounds fun!! Though maybe because a nice, refreshing drink sounds GOOD lol!! I'm looking forward to a celebratory glass of wine once Aria arrives. :)

Tob, snow already?! Oh bless your heart! I'm dreading the first snow. :( and I agree, I'd love to see a twin bumpie pic ;)

JP, I don't blame you either. Have to make it work when you have family from far away, right? I'm glad you'll get to at least see them even though they're far away!! That's great for you. :)

:hugs: Tiger - hang in there chick!! And a croc?! Isn't that rather... Unusual to just be hanging out? Though I guess you ARE in the land of the croc hunter...? Haha

Junebugs, I swear pregnancy brain has made me lose all IQ points I may have gained over my life lol. I'm grateful my coworkers and hubby are so patient with me on a daily basis... :haha:

EGGPLANT BABY. 

I did yoga again last night; getting better at it! Hopefully it helps me improve myself and my back. :)

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im still here! Haha, i can't update much as my friend is in labor and ive been doula-ing her and her husband. Must go but just wanted to know i am reading :coffee:
Have a great morning everyone!


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck to you and your friend, Guppy!! :hugs:

Sneaking on the PC for one sec to update bump pics. :) Sorry they're all sideways, but they came off my phone and I don't have time to fix them all since I'm being stealthy. :haha: I just keep forgetting to post them from home. First is a few days ago, at home, the other two are front and side view today. Getting bigger!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8









photo2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5









photo3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KellyC75

Awesome bump Swan :kiss:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Kelly!! :)

Pregnancy hormones are killing me today and it's not even 930am. I'm all panicky and almost in tears with worry that by choosing to stay home, I'm screwing my family over with money and that I may never find a way to work from home or something. 

It came outta nowhere and now I can't stop worrying!!!! lol I feel like a neurotic nut. :(


----------



## KellyC75

Just had my flu jab & I hardly noticed it :winkwink: Just hope I dont get any side effects now & that will be a double bonus :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Thanks Kelly!! :)
> 
> Pregnancy hormones are killing me today and it's not even 930am. I'm all panicky and almost in tears with worry that by choosing to stay home, I'm screwing my family over with money and that I may never find a way to work from home or something.
> 
> It came outta nowhere and now I can't stop worrying!!!! lol I feel like a neurotic nut. :(

That was like me the other day... i suddenly started to freak out and though i can't go to work and i started crying over it... it was so weird, i had to call in sick because i just couldn't do it. I felt that i hadbeen putting my work before my family. 
Are you already off work? Our are you talking about after you have Aria?


----------



## TeQuiero

Awe ladies, the bumps all look so great! My bump has been changing a lot... it isn't sure if it wants to be big or little!!

Kelly, I love your avatar!! It is so cute!!!!

I have had a lot of pregnancy hormones lately, I have been getting sad and then I get mad at things.... it is not fun!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Morning ladies! Well, actually, just about afternoon here! LOL Hope everyone is doing well! My pup is sound asleep on the foot rest of my chair and I've been catching up on the internet! Good times. Lol. 

I need to figure out how to call London from my cell!! Hamley's has those AMAZING wooden toys that my cousin found. But...she called me yesterday, home. Her dad passed away Sunday night. :-( He was 80 something so it wasn't anything horrible, he just closed his eyes and passed...but they are still, obviously, pretty upset. Sucks because he was doing Really well so her mom and brother went over to visit her on Friday or Saturday. Then, our time Sunday night, they got a call saying he died!!! So she threw all 3 months worth of her stuff in her suitcases and they got the first flight out. Poor things! 

But anyways, I still want those toys! HAHAHA! Can't order online to have shipped to the states, you have to CALL, which I think is fairly ridiculous. So Dh said, "just call", but I think you have to have some sort of thing added to call Europe?? I have no idea. 

Gotta work on my homework.

Still gotta find a place to go WORK for my stupid military crap. *sigh*


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, if you have to have any kind of calling card, you can go to a gas station or grocery store and they should have them.... or if they don't, it might feel weird, but if you have any hispanic stores near you they will definitely have a phone card you could buy to call.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JP, if you have to have any kind of calling card, you can go to a gas station or grocery store and they should have them.... or if they don't, it might feel weird, but if you have any hispanic stores near you they will definitely have a phone card you could buy to call.

Lol, I was thinking of a phone card but it's only for One call. Dh says it won't be expensive and he usually knows these things...but I'm just not so sure. But yeah, if my cell doesn't let me, I'll have to go the phone card route! Too late today. London is 6 hours from here and you can only order until 5pm. It's only 11am here! Pain. Why on earth they don't have an international option online when they DO ship internationally is beyond me!


----------



## nightkd

JohnsPrincess said:


> Morning ladies! Well, actually, just about afternoon here! LOL Hope everyone is doing well! My pup is sound asleep on the foot rest of my chair and I've been catching up on the internet! Good times. Lol.
> 
> I need to figure out how to call London from my cell!! Hamley's has those AMAZING wooden toys that my cousin found. But...she called me yesterday, home. Her dad passed away Sunday night. :-( He was 80 something so it wasn't anything horrible, he just closed his eyes and passed...but they are still, obviously, pretty upset. Sucks because he was doing Really well so her mom and brother went over to visit her on Friday or Saturday. Then, our time Sunday night, they got a call saying he died!!! So she threw all 3 months worth of her stuff in her suitcases and they got the first flight out. Poor things!
> 
> But anyways, I still want those toys! HAHAHA! Can't order online to have shipped to the states, you have to CALL, which I think is fairly ridiculous. So Dh said, "just call", but I think you have to have some sort of thing added to call Europe?? I have no idea.
> 
> Gotta work on my homework.
> 
> Still gotta find a place to go WORK for my stupid military crap. *sigh*

Oh no! How sad about your cousin's dad...

You should be able to call from a landline... For some reason my cell phone needed a plan adding to it (which was cheap anyway, but I do call overseas often/receive calls from overseas, so it's worth it to me ;)) so you MAY be able to do it from your cell if you don't have a landline?

Find Hamley's number... It should have a dialling code starting with 0 at the beginning... What you need to do is dial 01144, then skip the 0 at the beginning of the number and just dial the rest of the number. That's what I do anyway, to call my mum!!! :)

Hopefully I'm not getting mixed up with the UK to US international dialing code, which I believe is 001... :lol:


----------



## TeQuiero

[/QUOTE]


Find Hamley's number... It should have a dialling code starting with 0 at the beginning... What you need to do is dial 01144, then skip the 0 at the beginning of the number and just dial the rest of the number. That's what I do anyway, to call my mum!!! :)

Hopefully I'm not getting mixed up with the UK to US international dialing code, which I believe is 001... :lol:[/QUOTE]

I believe that to call internationally from anywhere is 011+the number..... my MIL only has to dial 011 and then our phone number, as our area codes indicate that it is a US line. And when we call her we have to do 011+504 (Honduras area code).... but that is just how we do it, so I don't know.


----------



## TeQuiero

Night, you are down to double digit days!! :woohoo:, I still have like 9 days till I am in double digit days!!


----------



## Jokerette

My DH crawled into bed last night while I was already asleep and he gently rested his hands on my belly. It woke me up slightly and he said "Sorry, didnt mean to wake you, I was just feeling the baby kick". How cute is that!!?!?!?! :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

I hope you don't get sick either Kelly!!

I'm still working Junebugs; as long as humanly possible because of the US and it's shoddy excuse for maternity haha. I will take 12 weeks if possible and then am planning to not return because of the cost of child care and me not feeling comfortable leaving her as an infant with a day care facility. :( we were thinking when she's two doing preschool and I would work PT. but I'm a mess today thinking about it. Trying to just be patient though - easier said than done! lol


----------



## saphire76

Hey all! I am so behind. I have been MIA because we are listing our house for rent and going to rent my parents house. It is smaller than our house now so I have been cleaning as much out as possible. Their house has a big fenced in yard (we have none). The have a st with 2 dead ends on either side so unless you live there you don't drive down it. (our road is so busy Jonas can't ride his bike). The school system is good and k-8th so he won't see a bus until High school. My DH is a little worried cause it's smaller but I say a house is a house w 2 kids you need a good comunity the rest is just material I feel.

The only downside to me is we will be moving in on February 1st Yikes!!!!! 

Hope you all are doing well. I have to read back and see what you all have been up to.


----------



## saphire76

No shower for me. Darn second baby thing.[/QUOTE]


It's my second but w 5 yrs apart and a different sex they are throwing me a shower yay!! Although I am having them put on the invite to visit the consignment shops not retail.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks for the phone help, ladies! I have a feeling I'll need a plan to call from my cell (without a phone card), but we'll see. Dh told me to call from his iPad...I have no clue what he's talking about so he'll show me when he gets home, Lol!!


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Hey all! I am so behind. I have been MIA because we are listing our house for rent and going to rent my parents house. It is smaller than our house now so I have been cleaning as much out as possible. Their house has a big fenced in yard (we have none). The have a st with 2 dead ends on either side so unless you live there you don't drive down it. (our road is so busy Jonas can't ride his bike). The school system is good and k-8th so he won't see a bus until High school. My DH is a little worried cause it's smaller but I say a house is a house w 2 kids you need a good comunity the rest is just material I feel.
> 
> The only downside to me is we will be moving in on February 1st Yikes!!!!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. I have to read back and see what you all have been up to.

Moving Feb 1st!!??! Wow!!!! Good luck to you, what a busy month that will be :)


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> I hope you don't get sick either Kelly!!
> 
> I'm still working Junebugs; as long as humanly possible because of the US and it's shoddy excuse for maternity haha. I will take 12 weeks if possible and then am planning to not return because of the cost of child care and me not feeling comfortable leaving her as an infant with a day care facility. :( we were thinking when she's two doing preschool and I would work PT. but I'm a mess today thinking about it. Trying to just be patient though - easier said than done! lol

DH and i have been talking about doing the same thing.... it is just so much money for child care here.
, i feel like i would almost be working for him to be in day care


----------



## Guppy051708

^thats how it is for us and thats one reason why i am a SAHM. We did the math, once we pay for (one) kid in child care, plus a second car (we are a one car family), i would be breaking even every month! :dohh: soo not worth it! :nope:i am really grateful to be able to stay home, but we forefit SOOO much stuff. We can't afford for me to stay home, but we can't afford for me to work either, so we just MAKE it work. ....holy cow if i added Elliot into that mix, i would be going in the hole every month just to put them in day care!


Maternity "leave" is about a joke here...seriously, the vast majority of women get ZERO pay while they are off, by law they cannot get fired, by law they can keep their insurance, but by law the employer only has to hold their spot until 6 weeks PP....some ladies are lucky and get more time, other ladies get less time...only a very rare job will actually pay for maternity leave.

DH had paternity "leave" but he had to work their for one year, so we couldn't use it with DS. And then we found out he can take up to 10 weeks, however it IS unpaid :dohh: i dont know about you guys, but we can't even afford for him to have one unpaid day let alone 70!

The US is the ONLY developed country in the WORLD that does not offer one year paid maternity leave...which is such BS especially considering how much more we pay in taxes! :dohh:


----------



## EngineerGirl

saphire76 said:


> The only downside to me is we will be moving in on February 1st Yikes!!!!!

I just picked up boxes from a friend who moved at 38 weeks! More power to you ladies - I'm so glad to be moving at just 22. She's a living example that you totally can do it, though (as are plenty of military women/wives).

Boxing up has me way more tired than I should be. At least it's getting me on my feet!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

JP, when I used to work for a cell phone company, our customers had to call and have international calling added-- it wasn't expensive, especially just for one call-- and you can have it removed again if you don't plan to use it regularly. HtH. :)

saphire, I wish people would throw me a little shower! Ours will be 4 1/2 years apart, and we don't actually have very much baby stuff saved from DS. I can't help but wonder, if we knew this one was a girl, if people would want to throw me a shower. 
Oh, well. :shrug: I'm going to enjoy the shopping, too. :)


----------



## tiger

KellyC75 said:


> Eeek about the crocodile! :argh: Where abouts is it? I thought they stayed up the North? :shrug:[/SIZE]

im in north queensland haha



swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: Tiger - hang in there chick!! And a croc?! Isn't that rather... Unusual to just be hanging out? Though I guess you ARE in the land of the croc hunter...? Haha

 no- they are quite common around here lol, just not usually this close 

this is a picture from the local paper, i live about 1min away from where he is ! 


Oh - cant remember who is doing it, but i will be moving house at about 37 weeks :wacko: aswell.

also - had a follow up appt to find out if my c-section date is definately changed and the bloody hospital never got back to my gp :grr: so have to wait another 3 weeks until my next appt to find out !!!! :dohh:

just want to share this video of jesse :cloud9: he was feeding the birds we have here (they come every morning and evening ) and they flew on him ! the look on his face is hilarious :haha: 
please excuse mine and my mothers childish giggling haha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txwUHbzY9gg


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> ^thats how it is for us and thats one reason why i am a SAHM. We did the math, once we pay for (one) kid in child care, plus a second car (we are a one car family), i would be breaking even every month! :dohh: soo not worth it! :nope:i am really grateful to be able to stay home, but we forefit SOOO much stuff. We can't afford for me to stay home, but we can't afford for me to work either, so we just MAKE it work. ....holy cow if i added Elliot into that mix, i would be going in the hole every month just to put them in day care!
> 
> 
> Maternity "leave" is about a joke here...seriously, the vast majority of women get ZERO pay while they are off, by law they cannot get fired, by law they can keep their insurance, but by law the employer only has to hold their spot until 6 weeks PP....some ladies are lucky and get more time, other ladies get less time...only a very rare job will actually pay for maternity leave.
> 
> DH had paternity "leave" but he had to work their for one year, so we couldn't use it with DS. And then we found out he can take up to 10 weeks, however it IS unpaid :dohh: i dont know about you guys, but we can't even afford for him to have one unpaid day let alone 70!
> 
> The US is the ONLY developed country in the WORLD that does not offer one year paid maternity leave...which is such BS especially considering how much more we pay in taxes! :dohh:

Like i said before i feel so bad for you girls... I just cant believe it how you get almost no time off with your little ones AD it's unpaid. I never complain about the time that we get just because of that!


----------



## ZombieKitten

hey everyone!! sorry i've been missing for a while. i've just been really preoccupied with things lately. feels like time is starting to really fly by!! im glad to read that everyone is doing well!! heres a 24 week bump pic from yesterday :) 

https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/10-24-11-24Weeksand2Days.jpg


----------



## tiger

u look amazing !!!!!!!
you look so not tired or anything ! :grr: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Zombiekitten, you look 'glowing' :kiss: Im still waiting to 'glow'...Think I may be waiting some time! :haha:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*JP ~ Loving your seasonal avatar* :winkwink:



tiger said:


> just want to share this video of jesse :cloud9: he was feeding the birds we have here (they come every morning and evening ) and they flew on him ! the look on his face is hilarious :haha:
> please excuse mine and my mothers childish giggling haha
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txwUHbzY9gg



Aww :cloud9: Bless him.....It's like hes thinking......

'That darn parrots eating my jam/jelly on toast' :growlmad::haha:


----------



## geogem

aww tiger, he is adorable!

all you ladies who are moving house I really feel for you, I am just redecorating the house and swapping 2 bedrooms around and I feel like that is hard enough! 

have noticed my little fella moving a lot more now and can even see it from the outside! 

only have 9 weeks left at work ladies! yay! 

right - better go, going to get some bits in the attic and carry on painting!


----------



## swanxxsong

Zombie - love the bump!! And boy are you ever glowing! Love it!

Tiger - holy crap that croc is huge! And oh my word your video of Jesse; just too adorable! 

Saphire, congrats on the house and good luck moving!! xo

Junebugs - I agree - I would be working to cover child care, gas and other such. Chris and I carpool to work ATM so we would have to cover the extra car costs and my insurance would double if I went to PT!!! DOUBLE. it's so ridiculous. So making it work...somehow. I gotta take notes from other SAHMs lol. 

Guppy, that's crazy! It's just the beginning of tax season for Chris when I'm due so he could take unpaid for a few days if he wanted...but not smiles upon. So he has 3 days vacation and then his two weeks roll over in late April. So we are planning some family time then LOL. Thank goodness my mom is willing to help for a few weeks until I get my feet under me. She will be helping (live in) with laundry and groceries and cleaning until I'm healed and steady on my feet, since it's my first and all. She's an angel. 

Only 15 more weeks!! I kind f hope she comes a little early. I'd love to get off work sooner than later. But that's selfish and foolish of me, no? LOL.


----------



## geogem

I'm really grateful for the maternity etc we get here in the uk after listening to you US girls. 

I will be taking 9 months paid and then 3 months unpaid (to be honest thinking of not going back to work after this too as we have the choice. 

hubby gets 2 weeks paid paternity leave (only at £128 per week tho) but he also has some days saved that he has done some swap shifts for and some days leave so he is looking at getting almost a month off when LO comes. 

I mainly want him at home for the first bit to give Blake some attention, as he is only 2 and very much spoilt I dont want him to think this baby has come to take his place so will be giving him a little more attention too so as to try and aleviate any jealousy.


----------



## geogem

oohh papaya!!


----------



## saphire76

AmaryllisRed said:


> JP, when I used to work for a cell phone company, our customers had to call and have international calling added-- it wasn't expensive, especially just for one call-- and you can have it removed again if you don't plan to use it regularly. HtH. :)
> 
> saphire, I wish people would throw me a little shower! Ours will be 4 1/2 years apart, and we don't actually have very much baby stuff saved from DS. I can't help but wonder, if we knew this one was a girl, if people would want to throw me a shower.
> Oh, well. :shrug: I'm going to enjoy the shopping, too. :)

Aww so sad. Where do you live? I would throw you a shower I am great with games and party planning. Your staying team yellow I guess?


----------



## saphire76

I don't get maternity leave at all because I own my own business so I have no employer to pay me :( I am blessed to have a great girl working for me so when at least she works I get half hopefully that will sustain the shop but I doubt it will do much else. oh well with the house change we should have extra money if everyone pays their rent LMBO 

Tiger- what a crazy cute video that is awsome. I however am deathly afraid of flying things so I would have ran and hid but so fun for kids :)

Zombie- you look so cute. Great pic!


----------



## Guppy051708

Zombie- you look great!

Swanxx-your mom is such a sweetheart! How lucky!

UK/CA girls...i think we need to relocate! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

You can come and live with me for awhile in Toronto Guppy!! lol.....

So i just got back from my ultrasound and the little bubs looks good as far as i can tell ( i got the same tech as last time and she would not say anything). I did get her to tell me how much he weight thou... 1lbs 14o !! ALMOST 2 LBS!!! CRAZY!! He is getting soooo big! He REALLY didnt like the ultrasound... she was pushing SOOOO hard on my belly and he was kicking back at it like crazy..... 


I feel like now that i can feel him move more i am getting more and more of the feeling that this is real. Not like i didnt feel that before but i was singing to him yesterday and he was kicking back at me as i was singing.... it's so weird how you can already have SOOO MUCH LOVE for someone you haven't even seen yet.


----------



## Junebugs

Here is my 25 week bump....
 



Attached Files:







Bump (25).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Guppy051708

sounds like a plan to me junebugs! haha. Besides, im not too far from CA anyways with my living in NH :D

Cute bump!


----------



## nightkd

Wow, I am already a couple of days into double digits! I knew it was soon, but I forgot to check when :lol::yipee:

We have the same issue with me working etc... It sucks because once we have our debt paid off we would have a comfortable amount to work with for getting a house etc, but it's SO slow paying all the debt off with one income... =/ I'd love to be able to have a reasonable income to devote solely to debt.... Plus we are sucking badly at sticking to budget at the moment, I think it's time to get rid of our 'back-up' credit card, as we've lost all will power and it's starting to get out of control. We pay it off every month, but that money should be going towards different stuff.

DH works for a very small company, so doesn't get ANY of the benefits... The company has to have over 50 workers to qualify for the paternity leave stuff etc etc... There are like 15 people there... :dohh: So he's taking 2 weeks of his holiday off this time, as he didn't last time and I got badly depressed because of it. :( That leaves him with 1 week of holiday for the rest of the year... If we didn't have medical bills/credit card bills then I would have put some money aside so he could take time unpaid instead, but we just can't afford it right now. Hopefully his employer will let him take time unpaid LATER in the year, when we do have the $$ available to go unpaid, if need be.

I'd love to be able to start a business from home, but can't at the moment since we're renting and it's in our lease that we're not allowed. :dohh:

I'm trying to get on top of the housework at the moment... I think it's time to have a really good clear out and minimize all the clutter we have around the house... I just want a clean house for a change!! :hissy: Or to be more specific, one that lasts more than 2 days...!! :lol:

BTW, I really want to put our Christmas tree up :lol: When do you guys put your trees up? I'm used to having a real tree and we have a fake one now, so I don't have to worry about it dropping all it's needles weeks before Christmas day if I put it up early! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Now that i have DS, i would like to do the traditions my family did. Which is to go out on Thanksgiving day (sometimes the following weekend, not black friday though ;)), pick a tree, cut it down, and drag it home. We would put it up that night and drink homemade hot chocolate with marshmellow fluff and eat buttered toast while decorating the tree...i miss that...we have rented the entire time weve been married, until we bought our house this past July. So this year we are actually allowed a real tree...Im not sure which we will do, but we always put it up around US THanksgiving :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We wait until after Thanksgiving (US). After that, all bets are off! It's about a month before Christmas and, to me, the perfect amount of time for all the decorations and such that we have. We do, though, keep them up until a bit after New Years! And, we always get a real tree!

After Halloween our Halloween specific decorations will come down. The Fall ones will stay and the Thanksgiving ones will join them. Then, after Thanksgiving, all those come down and Christmas goes up!


----------



## nightkd

DH's parents put their tree up on Thanksgiving, or the day after, I don't remember... I guess I could wait until then... Maybe... :lol:

We're already planning on keeping it up for when Peawich is born!! :lol: I like the ambiance of the fairy lights!! I suppose that depends on how much trouble we have with the cats/DD though, I'm not 100% sure what we're going to do to keep them away from it...


----------



## Guppy051708

you could always keep it up year round and just decorate it for each holiday (like V-Day, St. Patrick's Day, 4th of July) :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> you could always keep it up year round and just decorate it for each holiday (like V-Day, St. Patrick's Day, 4th of July) :haha:

Don't tempt me!! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: too late 

...then you can do Christmas in July :rofl: :tease:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, he is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!

Last year we didn't get our tree up until about the 10th of Dec. and I didn't get to taking it down until the middle of January!! OOPS! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

haha, i think ours didn't get taken down until the end of March :blush: i just could't find the time lol Plus where we lived before, our attic was finished, so the tree was up there. lol, wasn't up there much and sort of forgot about it :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

It happens when you have LOs!! That is the biggest reason I didn't get ours down!! DH had to finally look at me and say, "WTH are you going to do with a Christmas tree up still.... are you gonna leave it there until next Christmas?!?!?!" I told him it made a nice nightlight! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: ...it would have been easier to keep it up until Christmas :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ours never goes up until right before Christmas and stays up way past New Year's. Not my choice. DH is just lazy about putting up and taking down. I wish he'd put it up right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## dizzyangel

We dont really 'do' Xmas at my house anymore (we are so boring!!) so no decorations go up........EVER!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^you'll probably find once your baby gets old enough to care, christmas will be much different ;)


----------



## dizzyangel

I hope so Guppy!!
OH isnt much of a fan of Christmas either but I think that has something to do with him being in the army for so long and he wasnt at home for it and also his mum passed away a few years ago and he misses her like crazy and family times like Christmas make it worse!
Hopefully when we have moved into our own home and are a proper family we will all love it as much as we did when we were little!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Dizzy, children make the spirit of Christmas reappear!! The look on their faces when they get presents that they love is amazing!!!! DS2 was thrilled when he got his rocking horse for Christmas last year, and he was even more thrilled when he saw it was still there the next morning!


----------



## Junebugs

dizzyangel said:


> We dont really 'do' Xmas at my house anymore (we are so boring!!) so no decorations go up........EVER!!

Same here, we have 3 families to visit so we are never at home. Last year i tried and I got a real tree (which i will NEVER do again!!). My cats we all in it, we have carpet everywhere so it was so hard to clean. We couldn't get the tree in the front door, therefore we had to put a rope around it and get it over our second floor balcony!! That was not fun, and i am still finding pine needs EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## geogem

OMG I sooo could not leave the christmas tree up that long!! 

ours goes up about the 13th december and comes down about 2nd of January! It just annoys me with all the extra dusting and cleaning i have to do! 

I am excited for christmas but cant bear the decorations around for too long.


----------



## dizzyangel

When is everyone intending to go on Maternity Leave?
My letter to my employer and my MATB1 form needs to be handed in on Friday and I have no idea when I want to leave!!!! I know my dates dont have to be set in stone but I would prefer just to have one date and stick to it then change my mind and remember to hand a new letter in early enough with the new date!


----------



## dizzyangel

Junebugs said:


> dizzyangel said:
> 
> 
> We dont really 'do' Xmas at my house anymore (we are so boring!!) so no decorations go up........EVER!!
> 
> Same here, we have 3 families to visit so we are never at home. Last year i tried and I got a real tree (which i will NEVER do again!!). My cats we all in it, we have carpet everywhere so it was so hard to clean. We couldn't get the tree in the front door, therefore we had to put a rope around it and get it over our second floor balcony!! That was not fun, and i am still finding pine needs EVERYWHERE!!!!Click to expand...

Sounds very eventful! :haha:

Pine needles are a nightmare but I have to admit I absolutely LOVED having a real Christmas tree when we were younger, much better than the fake trees but a lot more tidying up afterwards


----------



## Guppy051708

Can't answer the Mat Leave questions as i am a SAHM...


----------



## TeQuiero

I cannot do real trees.... my grandparents and my stepmom love them!! I just couldn't handle all of the clean up and maintenance of a real tree!! We don't have animals but my kids probably would be worse, Tony loves to pull things apart, and my kids break the plastic ornaments and my dad's animals can't!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, im worried isaiah is gonna yank everything of the tree this year...


----------



## TeQuiero

I am not sure how to answer the Mat leave question either, when I worked with DS2 I didn't stop working until like 3 days before he was born. But again I am not sure how Mat leave works there. I didn't get paid for mine so I was just working to save some money!!


----------



## tiger

thanks ladies :cloud9: love my little man :cloud9:
hes just started saying 'olly' (holly) and its so cute, he kisses my belly before he goes for a nap or sleep now.
i get really worried that hes going to think i dont love him as much because of the time i will be spending with holly when shes born. :nope: gets me really upset :cry:
i know i went on maternity leave with jesse at 29 weeks but that was because i was in a stressful job and my dr demanded i leave early ! fine with me :haha: 
we wont be here for christmas, we are leaving 2 days beforehand so i dont know whether we should be putting up the tree or not ? :shrug: what do u think ladies? i want to !


----------



## lilrojo

We get our real tree the weekend after Thanksgiving.. put it up and decorate it.. my dd was very into it last year hopefully this year will be a bit better.. we hung everything up high.. made the tree look funny but oh well.. then we take it down a few days after christmas.. just to get things cleaned up.. we also do outside decorations.. lights etc.. in november before it snows.. :) so in a few weeks those will go up.. after halloween..

We too do halloween decor, take that down leave fall up, after thanksgiving do christmas stuff.. :) cant wait to decorate for xmas.. I love this time of year.. not the colder weather but christmas is the best holiday.. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> thanks ladies :cloud9: love my little man :cloud9:
> hes just started saying 'olly' (holly) and its so cute, he kisses my belly before he goes for a nap or sleep now.
> i get really worried that hes going to think i dont love him as much because of the time i will be spending with holly when shes born. :nope: gets me really upset :cry:
> i know i went on maternity leave with jesse at 29 weeks but that was because i was in a stressful job and my dr demanded i leave early ! fine with me :haha:
> we wont be here for christmas, we are leaving 2 days beforehand so i dont know whether we should be putting up the tree or not ? :shrug: what do u think ladies? i want to !

We won't be home for Christmas, either. But Christmas isn't just the Day for me! We'll be home most of the month + so we're def decorating and putting up a tree and all that! :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

i so want to ! im going to ! we didnt have one last year because we had just moved across state, had a baby, got married and couldnt afford a nice one ! so jesse hasnt seen one yet ! im definately going to this year though !


----------



## saphire76

I love love love Christmas! I try to put the tree up the day after thanksgiving and keep it until feb. and I have done a yr round tree. Easter, valentines ect. It was fun but waiting to be able to put the tree up at the right time is half the fun. I always host a big cookie swap w games and prizes oh I can't wait!!

As far as maternity w Jonas a week before he was do I decided it would be my last day I woke up on my 1st me day got a pedicure went to my ob appointment, had lunch w friends, had dinner w family went home and into labor 10:30 that night so this time I am either cutting down or stopping earlier but like I said before in my business if I don't work I don't get paid and my husband was layed off so I'm playing it by ear.


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Dizzy, children make the spirit of Christmas reappear!! The look on their faces when they get presents that they love is amazing!!!! DS2 was thrilled when he got his rocking horse for Christmas last year, and he was even more thrilled when he saw it was still there the next morning!


:cloud9: Its amazing ~ Truly amazing :cloud9:

I also love my DS2 writting to Santa & then leaving the mince pie, milk & carrot out :cloud9:


----------



## becstar

You ladies chat a lot!

We put our tree up the first weekend of December usually. We can't wait longer than that! Our tree is very eclectic... We got married in December 2007 and had an empty tree at the reception that we asked guests to bring a decoration and put it on. Now every year we are reminded of our wedding day. We also collect decorations, like on honeymoon and holidays, and the day I got my bfp with La I bought a decoration. I love our decorations. Wa have to have a crap skinny fake tree as we are short on space but at least we have good decorations. 

I am planning to start mat leave on Jan 22nd, the latest possible date I can give. La was over 2 weeks late and I was bored stupid with waiting around, so was glad to have given ths latest date. If I need to stop sooner, then being off sick with a pg related issue in the last 4 weeks of of automatically triggers may leave over here, so I have flexibility.


----------



## dizzyangel

I was thinking of leaving on the 31st January but Im due the 4th Feb so I may be cutting it a bit fine.......Im an accountant so January means Tax Return time and one of our busiest months so Im torn between staying to help out (its such a cushty job I dont want to take the piss and leave them extra work!) and leaving early so I dont have loads to do.
The earlier I leave then the earlier I will have to come back so ideally I want to leave it as late as possible without going into labour at work lol!! Im swaying towards leaving on the 20th Jan - thats not going to leave me too much time to get bored at home is it?


----------



## becstar

dizzyangel said:


> I was thinking of leaving on the 31st January but Im due the 4th Feb so I may be cutting it a bit fine.......Im an accountant so January means Tax Return time and one of our busiest months so Im torn between staying to help out (its such a cushty job I dont want to take the piss and leave them extra work!) and leaving early so I dont have loads to do.
> The earlier I leave then the earlier I will have to come back so ideally I want to leave it as late as possible without going into labour at work lol!! Im swaying towards leaving on the 20th Jan - thats not going to leave me too much time to get bored at home is it?

Everyone's different, I could happily have stayed pregnant for few more weeks even at 16 days late, but others are climbing the walls at 29 weeks wanting the baby out! Like I said, you can trigger your leave early just by going off sick with a pregnancy related issue in the last four weeks before your due date.


----------



## swanxxsong

Great bump Junebugs!

Congrats on hitting double digits Night! Since I'm always on mobile now I can't see anyone's tickers, not even my own! I feel lost. :haha:

Dizzy, beating a dead horse but since mat leave here sucks... I can't be helpful in answering your question rofl. I'm basically working until I physically cannot. They want my date 30 days in advance but are understanding that with babies you never know what will happen lol. So I'm winging it. ;) 

Last year we did no tree because we were traveling and because we were not sure how the dog would handle it while we are at work. This year I want a small, real tree. Hubby could do without - loves Christmas, hates dealing with a tree haha. So we will see! In years past we put it up around Thanksgiving and took it down not long after new year. I'm sure I will want it down ASAP because I can't imagine tending to it when I'm even bigger haha! I already have issues keeping things as tidy as I please now. :p


----------



## saphire76

Off to my massage


----------



## tiggertea

dizzy - with Abbie I went off as early as I possibly could (11 weeks pre-due date) and didn't get one bit bored at home (then she came 2 weeks early!)! I guess it just depends on yourself really!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

SAHM = no mat leave. Pretty much the same as anyone else in the US, though, right? :roll: 

We have a small tabletop tree that DH and I bought when we were living in a small apt and it suited us well for after DS was born, too. I wanted to get a bigger one (still fake) last year after the holiday when they were all heavily discounted, but now I'm glad we didn't since we will still have a LO around for a few more years. 
They are so mischeivous with trees! Can't blame them. The blinking lights and dangly ornaments are very tempting. :)


----------



## KjConard

I love the holidays so much too! I was actually listening to Michael Buble's new Christmas CD this morning! I can't wait to put up our tree! We will probably do it the day after Thanksgiving! Last year I put up our fake tree in our bedroom on Thanksgiving evening. We normally get a real tree as well, but decided this year to just stick with the fake tree. We have a new puppy and I know he is going to make a mess out of the real tree, plus I don't want to be cleaning up pine needles all over the floor with only a month left before the baby is due.

As far as work goes, I was thinking about starting working from home right before Christmas, but as it gets closer, I think I will get bored, so I am going to work for as long as I can before the baby arrives and maybe start working from home a week or two before she is due or whenever I start feeling really uncomfotable. Luckily we own our own businesses so I have a lot of flexibility with where I want to work and how much I want to work. After the baby is here, I was planning on only working from home, but now I'm thinking it would be good for me to work a couple hours a week out of the house to keep my sanity, only depending if my husband is willing to stay at home with the baby at those times. Who knows, I think it is a play it by ear situation for us!


----------



## nightkd

All this talk of Christmas is making me even more excited!!! :D :yipee:

I'm a SAHM too...so glad I don't have to worry about maternity leave, especially over here!! I would probably start a week or two before my EDD (I went into labour the day before my EDD with DD) since you'll be huge and probably want to just chill out at home at that point. Gives a little bit of time to get prepared as well. If you go into labour at work, then at least you've cut it close enough to make the most out of your mat leave!! :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

I am SO JEALOUS of you with UK maternity leaves :) 9 months or a year sounds like heaven!

I get 8 weeks paid, plus 4 more weeks unpaid. i am a teacher so then I will have to go back to work for the last 2 weeks of school, then I have the summer off for 8 more weeks. So, all in all it will be about 5 months with about 2 weeks in the middle going back to school to pack up my classroom for the summer break.

i'm on my way now to a routine Dr's visit. Just a few days ago she took me off pelvic rest so finally after about 6 weeks DH and I were able to :sex: BD! Well... now I'm slightly nervous because afterwards there was some bright red spotting. Everything I am reading says that can be normal. It stopped shortly afterwards and now its been about 12 hours without anything so hopefully everythings okay, and we just BD'd a bit too deep. (blush)


----------



## becstar

9 months of some pay is lovely but I had to go back after 4.5 months with La as after that point the pay is about £450 a month and that didn't even pay half our rent, let alone anything else.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry to change the subject, but are any of you US ladies without health insurance?
Our enrollment for next year is coming up in a couple of weeks...we pay $12,000 per year for it and we simply cannot afford it :nope: The MW agreed that we could pay her after our income tax return....and we are gonna keep the FSA (Flex Spending Account) for anything comes up...im a little nervous about not having insurance, but if anything big were to happen then i know i could do the spend down accounts for the hospitals and stuff to help with the bill and then be put on a payment plan...anyone in a similar situation? I would love to keep it but its not affordable at all...we pay $5000 (between premiums and deductable) before insurance even kicks in at all, and then we have to pay co-insurance, totalling us about $12K per year...ugh...


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, KMFX that it is just from :sex:, I have had spotting afterwards once or twice, so hopefully that is what it was!!

Guppy, I only have insurance because the kids and I qualify for medicaid. If it weren't for that I would not have any insurance and wouldn't be able to go to the doctors. Not to be too personal, does your DH make too much for you and Isaiah to qualify for medicaid? I know that SC has a higher income limit for pregnancy than for LIF. Before being pregnant I didn't qualify for LIF medicaid, but they will not deny children so the boys had it.


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Jokerette, KMFX that it is just from :sex:, I have had spotting afterwards once or twice, so hopefully that is what it was!!
> 
> Guppy, I only have insurance because the kids and I qualify for medicaid. If it weren't for that I would not have any insurance and wouldn't be able to go to the doctors. Not to be too personal, does your DH make too much for you and Isaiah to qualify for medicaid? I know that SC has a higher income limit for pregnancy than for LIF. Before being pregnant I didn't qualify for LIF medicaid, but they will not deny children so the boys had it.

I did qualify for medicaid through half of my pregnancy with my son, but then my husband got a job with Liberty Mutual and we do not qualify anymore :nope: ...even for the pregnancy healthcare medicaid, we would have to be a family of 6 in order to qualify...that makes us sound like we make a lot but we dont after we pay for healthcare and student loan debt....we really live pay check to pay check and its so hard :( ...we were going to put DS on the state health insurance (its called New Hampshire Healthy Kids) and its only for kids, but they refused him coverage on account of we make $5.95 over the monthly allowence :cry: that is rediculous! seriously! then maybe my husband should work one hour less each month and then we would get it...ah, sorry for my rant, but its upsetting to us. its like we have to choose between good health or paying our mortgage....or paying for healthy foods. 
Thanks for your advice and kind words :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Jokerette, KMFX that it is just from :sex:, I have had spotting afterwards once or twice, so hopefully that is what it was!!
> 
> Guppy, I only have insurance because the kids and I qualify for medicaid. If it weren't for that I would not have any insurance and wouldn't be able to go to the doctors. Not to be too personal, does your DH make too much for you and Isaiah to qualify for medicaid? I know that SC has a higher income limit for pregnancy than for LIF. Before being pregnant I didn't qualify for LIF medicaid, but they will not deny children so the boys had it.
> 
> I did qualify for medicaid through half of my pregnancy with my son, but then my husband got a job with Liberty Mutual and we do not qualify anymore :nope: ...even for the pregnancy healthcare medicaid, we would have to be a family of 6 in order to qualify...that makes us sound like we make a lot but we dont after we pay for healthcare and student loan debt....we really live pay check to pay check and its so hard :( ...we were going to put DS on the state health insurance (its called New Hampshire Healthy Kids) and its only for kids, but they refused him coverage on account of we make $5.95 over the monthly allowence :cry: that is rediculous! seriously! then maybe my husband should work one hour less each month and then we would get it...ah, sorry for my rant, but its upsetting to us. its like we have to choose between good health or paying our mortgage....or paying for healthy foods.
> Thanks for your advice and kind words :hugs:Click to expand...

I am so sorry!! :hugs: that is terrible! I know SC doesn't like to deny children almost regardless of what their parents make, they do not want the children to have to suffer with poor health care. I wish that it was easier for you, it really is terrible how the state healthcare systems work. When I got disqualified it was because we made about $10 over the income limit for a family of 4, and DH doesn't even want coverage for him, just the kids and I!


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but are any of you US ladies without health insurance?
> Our enrollment for next year is coming up in a couple of weeks...we pay $12,000 per year for it and we simply cannot afford it :nope: The MW agreed that we could pay her after our income tax return....and we are gonna keep the FSA (Flex Spending Account) for anything comes up...im a little nervous about not having insurance, but if anything big were to happen then i know i could do the spend down accounts for the hospitals and stuff to help with the bill and then be put on a payment plan...anyone in a similar situation? I would love to keep it but its not affordable at all...we pay $5000 (between premiums and deductable) before insurance even kicks in at all, and then we have to pay co-insurance, totalling us about $12K per year...ugh...

I was last time and I was up until recently... We JUST qualified for Medicaid and that's only because DH took a pay cut :( We were literally a hundred dollars or less over and the cut leaves us losing more than that... Ugh. It's kind of nice to know that we have that back-up so I can get some care if need be and we don't have to worry so much if there's an emergency now though!

I had planned to pay my MW $100 a week from 13-36 weeks, then finish up with tax return if need be... Then we had the ER visits and couldn't afford to pay her anything really, until the tax return... And obviously aren't with her now.

Honestly, with the two big bills we've had (for Evey's birth and for my kidney stone incident) it has worked out CHEAPER for us to be without insurance. The discounts they give for no insurance drop the amount down a lot and then if we pay in full we get ANOTHER discount, as it's out of pocket. With the deductibles and monthly payments for insurance, we would've been paying around the same amount or MORE overall... :shrug: (with the plans we looked at)

Obviously the bills were for non-emergency, fairly routine things.. If it was something more serious or I had a c-section with Evey, then having insurance would probably have been better.. 

We have an HSA and didn't use it very well when we _were_ using it. We haven't used it in a long time. Once we've got rid of the $4000 worth of bills we have left (hopefully with no more added in the meantime...) we're just planning to put a bunch into the HSA for now. We'll probably get insurance in case of bigger bills, but figure out deductibles/monthly payments based on us only using it in those cases...


----------



## Junebugs

My last date will be January 1st. I'm but on Feb. 5th but i have to drive a far way to get to work and it will be the middle of winter. I also have 2 weeks vacation so i will be using that aswell..... I really am looking forward to having some time off.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy, I wish i could help or offer advice. That is a tough one... Its really too bad that you are only like $5 away from the cutoff... ugh. :( I think if it were me I'd be too scared not to have health insurance, and i think I'd try to find a way to have it just in case during the pregnancy or delivery I needed services more expensive. I'm sending hugs your way and I hope you find your answer... its a very personal choice given the financial situation many people are in... sorry i cant be of more help.


On another note, in regards to my previous placenta previa, and the bleeding I experienced after sex: Doctor did not seem overly concerned with the bleeding from having sex... she said maybe we just need to be more gentle, LOL. She also made me feel better in regards to my placenta placement that if I was still nervous about it still being low then I can have another ultrasound around 34 weeks to help plan my delivery strategy, whether it be vaginal or scheduled C-section. Right now the placenta is 2.5cm from the internal os, and i am really hoping it keeps migrating up because I'd like to try for vaginal delivery, but not at the risk of my baby or myself. I feel soooo much better knowing we will see the placenta again in about 10 weeks!


----------



## KellyC75

Nite Girls ~ Its 10pm Uk time & im shattered :sleep: But I have so much on my mind, i'll probably lay awake for hours! :dohh:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy, I'm really sorry you guys are having a tough time with insurance! That amount does seem completely ridiculous. We are extremely lucky to have insurance through the military and what we do have to pay is affordable!! 

Jokerette - Good news!!! I'm glad it wasn't anything serious!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I just finished a Christmas present! I crocheted a "bag" for a cousin with an owl face on it. Hard to explain, but it's pretty darn cute. And it's DONE. One more thing to add to the present closet! Way too many things that still need to be made and bought.


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess - I LOVE your picture with your DH holding the pumpkin!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess - I LOVE your picture with your DH holding the pumpkin!

Thank you!! I love it, too! Looks like I'm trying to disguise our faces, but that's how it was actually taken, lol. My friend Kim took some other pictures of just me that day (this past Sunday at the pumpkin patch) but for whatever reason I am NOT smiling like I normally do in ANY of them!! Very annoying! I showed them to my mom and she confirmed, yep, not your smile!! LOL Of course she said I still look great, but I'm not buying it!! :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Insurance will be our biggest beast bc I get it through my work and hubby works for a very small and private company (7 people) so its not an option through them. :( we still don't know what we will do. merf.


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh ladies, sorry to change the subject, but I swear after eating dinner tonight I probably gained 10lbs!! I felt like a piggy!!:smug:

I also started wondering (when I was looking through the smilies) when would we use the :flasher: one?? It seems like such an odd one!!


----------



## tiger

when your flashing someone ? or when your telling your labour and birth story about how u didnt give a sh*t if anyone saw your bits ! :haha: :flasher: 
dont have much of an update ladies, holly is like a little acrobat. i swear i only had about 1 hour yesterday when i didnt feel her move. My husband was completely amazed last night after watching my belly jjump around the place :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

lol, that is funny!! Be like the Dr walked in while I was undressing, so I felt like a :flasher:...?
Adelina does not move that much... she likes to move when people aren't touching her, so if I lay in a bed she moves against the bed, but if DH touches my belly she doesn't move!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> lol, that is funny!! Be like the Dr walked in while I was undressing, so I felt like a :flasher:...?
> Adelina does not move that much... she likes to move when people aren't touching her, so if I lay in a bed she moves against the bed, but if DH touches my belly she doesn't move!!

Sebastian does the SAME thing! Brat! He'll be kicking up a storm and then if I put my hand there or Dh does...he stops. LOL


----------



## tiger

holly used to be like that ! and jonno would be like 'shes stopped, i have things to do...'' . like hell u do ! u will sit here with your hand on my belly until she kicks ! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

She will move when I am laying on him, like if he is holding me, but for it to be a hand she stops!! He thinks it is funny though, so I can't complain.


----------



## becstar

Ugh ladies, you guys having to worry about health insurance and crap maternity leave makes me glad to live in the UK. I am sure there are loads of great things about living in the states but those two things make me glad not to be there. My step-mum is American and hates the NHS and says it is a socialist tool or some crap like that, but I know my dad (when he moved out there) had to pay $40,000 in a year on surgery and drugs, which would have been free here. It's tough, eh? Hugs.

In other news, I have been trying to do relaxation exercises from my hypnoborth class, but husband is being rubbish at helping me and when I try to do them in bed his BLOODY AWFUL SNORING is stopping me from even hearing the bloody words!!! I want to strangle him, it is so frustrating. How this baby will ever sleep with what sounds like an elephant with a bunged up nose snoring away is beyond me.


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> holly used to be like that ! and jonno would be like 'shes stopped, i have things to do...'' . like hell u do ! u will sit here with your hand on my belly until she kicks ! :rofl: :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## mumanddad

I have. To go to hospital again today. :( my blood pressure was so high yesterday at my mw appt.

I think ill get my own bed soon


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> I have. To go to hospital again today. :( my blood pressure was so high yesterday at my mw appt.
> 
> I think ill get my own bed soon

Good luck ~ Hope they get it down for you :flower::flower:


----------



## mumanddad

I hope so because other wise i have to stay in x


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you Mum!!

I'm so tired. And I need to do a proper catch up but my brain is not working right now. 

TGIF!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I feel like Aria moves nonstop haha. Especially when I'm trying to sleep. She's a drama queen though - she was quiet the other night and the second I scolded the dog she jumped and began kicking up a storm. I was like, "This is way too early to begin tantrums kiddo..." :haha: hubby says we are in for a diva. XD


----------



## KjConard

Becstar, how are you liking hte hypnobirthing classes? We don't have any classes that are offered in our area, so I ordered the book last week and started learning the method and techniques on my own. I'm excited and hope I stay relax while giving birth!

Is anyone else having awful back pain? I hardly get a good nights sleep at night since I am constantly up shifting sleeping positions! It is always worse at night and then once I'm up and moving during the day it subsides a little. It is really starting to get annoying!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My hips hurt when I sleep! I lie on one side until my hip hurts so bad I can't stand it anymore, then I switch to the other side... by 4 am, they're both so sore I almost want to give up and get up for the day. This isn't every night, but it sure was last night. :(

I think Crumb is a dramatic one, too. S/he wouldn't let me see his/her face at my scan yesterday-- just waved over the shoulder. Argh. And every time I yell at the dog, s/he kicks up a fit, too. Isn't that funny? 

We have medicaid as well. Before I was pregnant with #1, we had no insurance. And I was okay with it, but I have asthma and I was not controlling it very well with otc meds. I do remember that going to the dr a couple times (for UTIs if anyone's curious) wasn't that expensive because of the discounts they give for out-of-pocket uninsured. 
If it would make a difference, I would totally tell DH to cut back an hour. You can always check back, too, because the limits change often depending on funding. 
I wonder how the new health care reform will affect you, Guppy... the thing is, the people who are hurting the most right now are families like yours who make too much to get gov't help but not enough to be able to afford crazy insurance costs. I know it must be difficult. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, DH and i are praying through and through that the health care reform will effect us positively. We are .that low middle income class. I think it would be easier if we made a little less just to help with insurance. If we made a lot more than it wouldn't be an issue....this is the part of govt funding that has large gaps, and i really hope we can get relief of it...im not gonna lie (and i dont want to start a war :haha:) but this is exactly why i voted for Obama. Ive been without health insurance, ive been on medicaid (when we qualified), and ive paid privatly. Ive seen it all, been through it all, and I had high hopes for Obama...i really hope everything comes through, but at this point maybe i should have been concerned with who is sitting in congress, because ultimatly the choice is more up to them than Obama.

New Hampshire state childrens health care is so screwy....the income guidelines change depending on the age of the child :wacko: So Elliot would qualify, but Isaiah wouldn't. There is a program we can pay $54 a month so Isaiah can be covered though. But once Elliot turns 1, then he would no longer qualify and we would have to pay the $54 per month on him as well...


----------



## saphire76

My DH has not felt Izzy kick either but DS has!! He was so excited it was really cute. 

I feel so fat and out of sorts. Just bummy all the way around. Well 17 more weeks then I will have more important things to worry about.


----------



## Junebugs

I have a question for you ladies.... is there any REAL SERIOUS dangers to your little one if you find yourself sleeping on your back? Or is it just because of the lack of oxygen you are getting therefore you baby is getting a lack of oxygen?.... I woke up last night on my back, when i flipped over onto my side the baby started kicking like crazy and i realized my body felt a little numb...

Can you do any serious damage from being on your back for to long?? I figured you body would wake you up before it does.


----------



## Guppy051708

Nope, JuneBugs :D Actually the medical community has taken the "dont lie on your back rule" and ran with it, however, the ONLY time it is harmful is if you are feeling lightheaded, or you can't breath, or you just dont feel right. Some ladies can lay on their backs throughout pregnancy and feel completly fine :thumbup: YOU will feel the effects BEFORE your baby will. :winkwink: so if you wake up in the night on your back, dont beat yourself up over it or worry about it! Your body will let you know if it needs to move. Everything is fine, but as i said, if you start feeling odd, then change positions :thumbup: if not, all is fine :D


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Feb 14th team blue!


----------



## dizzyangel

Welcome scaredmmy2b! Congrats on the blue bump!!


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Nope, JuneBugs :D Actually the medical community has taken the "dont lie on your back rule" and ran with it, however, the ONLY time it is harmful is if you are feeling lightheaded, or you can't breath, or you just dont feel right. Some ladies can lay on their backs throughout pregnancy and feel completly fine :thumbup: YOU will feel the effects BEFORE your baby will. :winkwink: so if you wake up in the night on your back, dont beat yourself up over it or worry about it! Your body will let you know if it needs to move. Everything is fine, but as i said, if you start feeling odd, then change positions :thumbup: if not, all is fine :D

Thanks.. thats what i thought but you always hear how bad it is to sleep on your back....so i just wanted to know, i figured your body would wake you up before you can do any harm......


----------



## saphire76

welcome scared!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome scaredmmy2b!! 

Junebugs, it is mostly about you, they want you to feel comfortable. i still sleep partially on my stomach, I can't help it. I did it with both boys and they are fine. I think that as long as it is not too terrible on you is the important thing.


----------



## swanxxsong

My back and rib cage have been killing me KJ. I think one of my biggest problems is that I'm confined to a desk for 9 hours a day during my weekdays. It's becoming very painful and problematic. Once I get home and moving I feel a little better but by Fridays I am in tears at my desk by noon. :/ I take as many breaks as I can to walk but it's difficult to get away with that when I can't walk and work at the same time lol. Bah!


----------



## dizzyangel

I handed my letter in for Maternity leave today and I reckon I need to make a new ticker to count down how many days until I leave work :happydance: Ive put down 30th Jan and taking a weeks annual leave the 23rd-27th so that makes my last day *20th January* woopie!!
I have already celebrated with a huge bar of Cadbury's Fruit & Nut chocolate (It counts as one of your 5-a-day if you have enough of it right????:haha:)

Peanut doesnt seem to like daddy feeling kicks either - they're like Jackie Chan every night we arent together but as soon as he is next to me then they get lazy!! He has felt quite a few movements though so I dont feel too bad.


----------



## TeQuiero

Dizzy, I just noticed and had to say, YOU ARE IN DOUBLE DIGITS TODAY!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## dizzyangel

I know!!!!!!! Its so exciting!!!!!!!!
I made a thread in 2nd Tri yesterday saying I had 100 days left so that makes today double digits!!
:yipee: :drunk: :wohoo: :flasher: (had to put that one in after the comment about when would anyone use it lol)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

LOL @ the flasher! 
I woke up on my back a few nights ago and my whole body was tingling. It was scary. But it reassured me that I _will_ know if I need to change positions. Also, yesterday I was on my back for my scan for a long time, and the dr said to let her know if I started feeling faint or anything-- confirming that we as the mommies will be the first to know if anything is wrong. :thumbup: 
I've heard sleeping on your belly is actually okay since the baby is so cushioned with fluid but it's usually just uncomfortable past a certain point. 
DS felt the baby move the other day... he thought it was so cool! Oh, and he went to my scan yesterday and he kept saying, "The baby is SO CUTE!" So I think it was a good call. :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

In case anyone is interested, great Friday deal on Babylegs today! 

https://www.babylegs.com/mystery-pack-C782.aspx

Get 60 dollars worth of surprise sockies and warmers for 25! :) I think it runs through Monday. I just ordered a pack. Can't wait to see what they send me!

(after that, I need to stop for awhile, I have made TOO many orders on this site recently :haha:)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ah, Friday! Dh had to travel yesterday a few hours away and stay over night. Boooo. As a recruiter this happens sometimes, but I'm sure glad it's not a lot!! I was watching horror movies all night and he was watching the World Series and texting me updates, lmao! But...he will be home this evening and we've got lots of weekend plans!

Tonight...they've done something to the path around the base lake to make it haunted. It's 5$ a person but I'm thinking it may be fun to go do! Tomorrow we have to go to Babies r Us and make a payment on our furniture! And then tomorrow night John's cousin is having her Halloween party! We also need to find time to carve our pumpkins and go get some body paint so John can paint my belly. And I need to find a black shirt. Hmmmm...

Today...well I should REALLY work on my homework but god I'm just not feeling like it yet! I'll probably work on some Christmas stuff. We'll see.


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> I have a question for you ladies.... is there any REAL SERIOUS dangers to your little one if you find yourself sleeping on your back? Or is it just because of the lack of oxygen you are getting therefore you baby is getting a lack of oxygen?.... I woke up last night on my back, when i flipped over onto my side the baby started kicking like crazy and i realized my body felt a little numb...
> 
> Can you do any serious damage from being on your back for to long?? I figured you body would wake you up before it does.

I'm so glad you asked this question because I was going to ask the same thing! I always start on my side by I always end up on my back. Even when I prop a pillow or two I under me I must move them in my sleep, LOL! I feel more comfortable on my back, so I feel better knowing that my body will tell me if there is a problem. I mentioned it to my doctor too and she said she is not a firm "no-back-sleeping" beleiver and that I should do what is most comfortable. :)


----------



## nightkd

I agree that instincts will kick in before laying on your back does any harm... I frequently wake on my back and also partially on my tummy.

I realised just how much money we are wasting at the moment, last night.. So don't tempt me with any special deals!!! :haha: I'm back on Dave Ramsey's Total Money Makeover plan... Doesn't help when DH goes to get milk/eggs and spends almost ALL of your food budget for the week on baby food pouches that E doesn't really eat anymore though... :dohh:


----------



## geogem

Wow you ladies can chat!!!

don't know much about your u.s insurances guppy so cant help i'm afraid. 

as far as maternity leave goes - with Blake I worked until 38 weeks and 2 days later went into labour so was kinda bummed that I didnt get some "me" time before he arrived so this time decided to leave earlier.

My plans are to take all of next years leave first as I am taking a full years maternity so wont need them, as well as my bank holiday leiu days for next year first and then I will start my maternity leave at 37 weeks. so I will actually leave on 30th december at 31 weeks. Although at our company we split the days between xmas and new year between us and only work 1/2 a day each - kinda hoping they will say as your leaving there is no point in you coming in for half a day and I will get to leave on the 23rd december! 

anyway that makes it 9 weeks today left at work!!


----------



## becstar

KjConard said:


> Becstar, how are you liking hte hypnobirthing classes? We don't have any classes that are offered in our area, so I ordered the book last week and started learning the method and techniques on my own. I'm excited and hope I stay relax while giving birth!
> 
> Is anyone else having awful back pain? I hardly get a good nights sleep at night since I am constantly up shifting sleeping positions! It is always worse at night and then once I'm up and moving during the day it subsides a little. It is really starting to get annoying!

We're doing two 6 hour sessions with my godmum and I really liked it, I found it much easier to do the exercises with someone to talk me through it. As I said though, practising is not happening much, must ban husband from the bedroom as his snoring drowns the CD out! It's my next session on 5th November.


----------



## KellyC75

Just been for a pizza hut :pizza:....

Ate far too much :sick: eyes are bigger than my belly & thats saying something right now! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

KellyC75 said:


> Just been for a pizza hut :pizza:....
> 
> Ate far too much :sick: eyes are bigger than my belly & thats saying something right now! :dohh: :haha:

:rofl: you totally sound like me when it comes to pizza!!! I LOOOOOOVVVVEEEE pizza! :D


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Just been for a pizza hut :pizza:....
> 
> Ate far too much :sick: eyes are bigger than my belly & thats saying something right now! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> :rofl: you totally sound like me when it comes to pizza!!! I LOOOOOOVVVVEEEE pizza! :DClick to expand...

Its funny as I couldnt touch pizza with DD :sick:

& with this LO, I can ONLY eat pizza hut pizza, not any other! :wacko:


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> LOL @ the flasher!
> I woke up on my back a few nights ago and my whole body was tingling. It was scary. But it reassured me that I _will_ know if I need to change positions. Also, yesterday I was on my back for my scan for a long time, and the dr said to let her know if I started feeling faint or anything-- confirming that we as the mommies will be the first to know if anything is wrong. :thumbup:
> I've heard sleeping on your belly is actually okay since the baby is so cushioned with fluid but it's usually just uncomfortable past a certain point.
> DS felt the baby move the other day... he thought it was so cool! Oh, and he went to my scan yesterday and he kept saying, "The baby is SO CUTE!" So I think it was a good call. :thumbup:

That is so funny you say that because i went for my scan the other day and when i got up from it i was dizzy..... i guess it was from being on my back for to long????..... The tech didnt say anything to me about being on my back and i sure if the baby was under any stress she would have said something. 

I felt fine the whole ultrasound, my back was just hurting a bit but once i got up i was really dizzy. I didn't even think to put 2 and 2 together


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That could be it. Or it could have just been from getting up too fast?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I made this today for Sebastian! Not sure why it's on it's side...but you get the picture!
 



Attached Files:







Hat.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

^ that is SOOO adorable!!! I want one! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> That could be it. Or it could have just been from getting up too fast?

I thought it was that.. but it lasted a little longer then it normal would if i got up to fast. If lasted the time it took me to go to the bathroom. ... oh well... it wasnt to bad......


----------



## Junebugs

johnsprincess said:


> i made this today for sebastian! Not sure why it's on it's side...but you get the picture!

soooo cute!


----------



## amandad192

It's so hard keeping up with you girls. My module has started for my course and it's keeping me quite busy. I'm hoping to keep about 2/3 weeks ahead so that when Amelia comes I have a little space to slow down.
I have my next MW app on the 9th. I'm really anxious about the results of my blood tests. I really hope I get the all clear for my home birth. And if my iron level are close to being low...even if they are in the ok catogory I'm going to request iron tablets to keep it up.

How much weight have you all gained? With Liam I gained about 4 stone in total, but was still recovering from an eating disorder so some of that was NEEDED. After he was born I lost 3 stone and kept myself there at a healthy weight. 
So far I've gained just under a stone and with a steady gain from now of about 1lb a week I expect to gain just under 2st in total...like half what I gained with Liam. So I'm concerned I might not be gaining enough.

My mum got Amelia a little dalmation spot furry coat. I LOVE it!! Can't beleive I'm nearly in 3rd tri, I'm planning on packing my hospital bag next week!! (will need it packed even if I have a homebirth in case of emergency)
My SIL is 37 weeks tomoz and she still hasn't packed hers..crazy woman!!


----------



## tiger

omg third tri already ?!?!?! thats ridiculous !!!
Has anyone with bubs already noticed that this pregnancy seems to be flying by ? Jesses seemed to drag on and on, and i thought this one was too until i realised that im nearly 6 months pregnant :shock: christmas is in 7ish weeks, and then ill start buying lots more stuff for holly.
and i then i thought about how close it is to jesses 2nd birthday (in march) , then i realised that by then im going to have a one month old :shock: im going to have a 2 year old and a 3month old on my 21st birthday !!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

This pregnancy is totally flying by for me....Far too quickly! :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So cute JP! 

I've gained about 14 lbs so far... I'm okay with that. I gained too much with DS, so as long as I keep it closer to 30 lbs this time, I'll be happy. And if I gain a pound a week from here on out, that puts me at around 31. So that's good. :thumbup: 

It's insane to me how fast this pregnancy is going. Like a _million_ times faster than my first. A few days ago I made a 6 month dental appt for DS and I was like, oh my gosh, I'll have a two-month-old by then! Kind of crazy picturing myself toting DS off to the dentist with an infant in my arms! I'm about to be a mom of two! Am I ready for this? :wacko:


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

having a lovely lazy day today! my sister has asked if she can have my kids for the day as she has been missing them a bit so having some lovely "me" time! 

seems strange as all housework is done apart from ironing (but just waiting for the last of the clothes to dry) so not a great deal to do! 

I havent been weighing myself with this pregnancy or the last as I got sooo depressed with my 1st over weight i decided its better to be ignorant!

I do tend to get very big with pregnancies but it all goes on my belly so not too fussed - have never really gained weight anywhere else, which is lucky as I am not a skinny lady anyway. 

here is a piccy of me at 38 weeks with Blake, please bear in mind it was 5am and I was in labour so I do not look at my best!


----------



## Jokerette

I have gained 14lbs now at 24 weeks.


----------



## KjConard

So far I've gained between 12-16lbs, it all depends on the day! I would love to try and gain around 25-30lbs total. I'm thinking more around 30lbs is realistic.


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, you sound like me, my 21st was only 4 months ago, I had a 5 year old and a 2 year old!! Grant it Grant only had turned 5 4 days before my birthday!!

If you count what I lost at the beginning, I am technically still 6 pounds under what I was right when I got pregnant.... but I had gained 10 pounds when I was TTC.... you know depression pounds from trying, but I had lost all 10 from being nauseous!


----------



## TeQuiero

And, Gem you looked great!! :D I am pretty sure I did not look that good when I was on my way to be induced at 430 in the morning with DS2!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Ohh and I started to the lactation process again. I knew that my boobs were very sore yesterday (familiar feeling) and then last night some colostrum came out!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

amandad192 said:


> It's so hard keeping up with you girls. My module has started for my course and it's keeping me quite busy. I'm hoping to keep about 2/3 weeks ahead so that when Amelia comes I have a little space to slow down.
> I have my next MW app on the 9th. I'm really anxious about the results of my blood tests. I really hope I get the all clear for my home birth. And if my iron level are close to being low...even if they are in the ok catogory I'm going to request iron tablets to keep it up.
> 
> How much weight have you all gained? With Liam I gained about 4 stone in total, but was still recovering from an eating disorder so some of that was NEEDED. After he was born I lost 3 stone and kept myself there at a healthy weight.
> So far I've gained just under a stone and with a steady gain from now of about 1lb a week I expect to gain just under 2st in total...like half what I gained with Liam. So I'm concerned I might not be gaining enough.
> 
> My mum got Amelia a little dalmation spot furry coat. I LOVE it!! Can't beleive I'm nearly in 3rd tri, I'm planning on packing my hospital bag next week!! (will need it packed even if I have a homebirth in case of emergency)
> My SIL is 37 weeks tomoz and she still hasn't packed hers..crazy woman!!

How much is a stone?? I know I could google it...but...lol I like the answers I get from real people more!! I've gained about 11 lbs so far. 

I'm in school right now too!! It's my LAST class before I'll receive my Masters. I haven't done anything with it yet...though I really need to. I'd like to have it done early rather than being stressed with it later. Ugh.

That coat sounds adorable!!


----------



## swanxxsong

It is snowing like a beast outside right now. SHUDDER. I'm curled up with a peppermint cocoa, and then I need to get some cleaning done. Chris is painting the nursery. Should be done with the painting today! :dance: Then all we need is the chairrail and to finish the trim. SO exciting!

I've gained ~20 pounds already, at 25 weeks. I'm mortified, and my doctor's like, "Yeah we think 25 is a good goal for you." Um, excuse me? 5 more pounds in 15 weeks? But I'm trying not to stress. My girlfriend gained 50 with all three of hers, and she's pregnant again. She and her babies were fine and she took the weight off nicely afterward, so I'm trying to just relax. My BP has been fine, and honestly I don't eat as well as I used to and don't work out as much as I used to... but I haven't just kept on eating crap. I eat a pretty balanced diet, and love my fruits and veggies. Soooo whatever. LOL

/rant.

JP, love the hat - that's so cute!

Aiden's leg warmers are in the mail; so I should be getting them within the half hour. Saw the mail man running down the street, so he'll turn soon and return. :dance: One more Christmas present almost done!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> It is snowing like a beast outside right now. SHUDDER. I'm curled up with a peppermint cocoa, and then I need to get some cleaning done. Chris is painting the nursery. Should be done with the painting today! :dance: Then all we need is the chairrail and to finish the trim. SO exciting!
> 
> I've gained ~20 pounds already, at 25 weeks. I'm mortified, and my doctor's like, "Yeah we think 25 is a good goal for you." Um, excuse me? 5 more pounds in 15 weeks? But I'm trying not to stress. My girlfriend gained 50 with all three of hers, and she's pregnant again. She and her babies were fine and she took the weight off nicely afterward, so I'm trying to just relax. My BP has been fine, and honestly I don't eat as well as I used to and don't work out as much as I used to... but I haven't just kept on eating crap. I eat a pretty balanced diet, and love my fruits and veggies. Soooo whatever. LOL
> 
> /rant.
> 
> JP, love the hat - that's so cute!
> 
> Aiden's leg warmers are in the mail; so I should be getting them within the half hour. Saw the mail man running down the street, so he'll turn soon and return. :dance: One more Christmas present almost done!

Snow! We won't get any for quite a while. If we were Home, we wouldn't get any at all! LOL Dh HATES it...but I'm glad we're here for a few years because I like snow. I just don't like a TON of it and I won't drive in it!! Some of my family lives in Pennsylvania and one of my cousins is supposed to have her Bridal Shower today!! 

One of my friends gained 60lbs with her most recent pregnancy and she knows a girl who gained 90!!!

Thank you!! I made the infant size and it's so little and adorable!! I can't believe I'm going to have someone who FITS into it!!


----------



## tiggertea

JP - a stone is 14lb :thumbup:

updated OP to add scaredmmy2b


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, I didn't know either... 
I feel bad now, 'cause I just assumed, for whatever reason, that a stone is 20 lbs. And I would always think you UK ladies were a LOT heavier than you are!:dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cold: we are gonna get a foot of snow here on the New Hampshire seacoast! :shock: this is such a rare Nor'Eastern! Last year it didn't even flurry here until the beg. of january!

I've only gained 5lb...but to be fair im overweight to begin with and when i lost 9lb due to MS. I didnt get back to prepregnancy weight until about 18 weeks. With DS i lost 10lb due to low sugar vomits and i didn't get back to prepregnancy weight until i was 30 weeks pregnant. I was 13.5lb over prepregancy weight at 41+5 (when i gave birth)...i would try not to worry about the weight gain (or lack there of for some of us). As long as you are exercising and eating right, your body is gonna gain what it needs to. I hate those stupid "guidelines" :wacko: some women need to gain 50lb other women only need to gain 10lb, as long as you are being healthy (and dont have GD), then its totally irrelevant bc you can't control what your body does.


----------



## KellyC75

So its dinner time here in the Uk....
:munch:
What 'cha all having? :shrug:


----------



## nightkd

Ooh! Peppermint cocoa sounds gooooooooood!!! I might have to send DH out for some, along with mini marshmallows and whipped cream later.... *drool*

I have no idea how much I've gained. It's kind of annoying... I need to buy some new scales since ours are obviously screwed.

Some of the time it seems like this pregnancy is going by quick, but other times I'm just so impatient to get to the end, it makes it seem slooooow....

I also keep thinking it's November (like end of) which doesn't help :haha:

Oh! Is anyone else having issues with their sight? Mine has been BAD for a few months now, seems like it's getting worse... I assume it's just regular swelling as I'm not noticeably swollen anywhere else and my BP is fine.... It's annoying though!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> JP - a stone is 14lb :thumbup:
> 
> updated OP to add scaredmmy2b

Thank you! I should know that since I used to live in England, lol!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> Thanks, I didn't know either...
> I feel bad now, 'cause I just assumed, for whatever reason, that a stone is 20 lbs. And I would always think you UK ladies were a LOT heavier than you are!:dohh:

LOL! Oops. I always thought maybe it was 10 lbs? Nice round number.


----------



## Guppy051708

Vision changes in pregnancy is normal...unless its caused by pre-e...then thats different...if you are having swelling or vision issues, then you need to increase calories, SALT, and protein, remeber salt is ESSENTIAL for a pregnant woman, and if there is a high BP this acutally means you are deficient and need more salt.
As for vision, high BP can cause it, pregnancy in general can cause it, but i also find when im anemic i see spots...


----------



## geogem

TeQuiero said:


> And, Gem you looked great!! :D I am pretty sure I did not look that good when I was on my way to be induced at 430 in the morning with DS2!!

aww thanks hun, I had been in labour approx 2 hours by this point and was just leaving to go to the hospital, Blake was born 3 hours later. I must admit I felt really good - but i think I look haggered and tired! lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I don't think anyone will ever tell me I need more salt...LOL! I'm a salt-aholic. Love the stuff. It drives my mom and Dh crazy.


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> It is snowing like a beast outside right now. SHUDDER. I'm curled up with a peppermint cocoa, and then I need to get some cleaning done. Chris is painting the nursery. Should be done with the painting today! :dance: Then all we need is the chairrail and to finish the trim. SO exciting!
> 
> I've gained ~20 pounds already, at 25 weeks. I'm mortified, and my doctor's like, "Yeah we think 25 is a good goal for you." Um, excuse me? 5 more pounds in 15 weeks? But I'm trying not to stress. My girlfriend gained 50 with all three of hers, and she's pregnant again. She and her babies were fine and she took the weight off nicely afterward, so I'm trying to just relax. My BP has been fine, and honestly I don't eat as well as I used to and don't work out as much as I used to... but I haven't just kept on eating crap. I eat a pretty balanced diet, and love my fruits and veggies. Soooo whatever. LOL
> 
> /rant.
> 
> JP, love the hat - that's so cute!
> 
> Aiden's leg warmers are in the mail; so I should be getting them within the half hour. Saw the mail man running down the street, so he'll turn soon and return. :dance: One more Christmas present almost done!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SAYING THAT!!!! I have also gained 20lbs and i was feeling so upset about it...... I also am eating REALLY WELL (better then before i was pregnant).....

I also believe it is because i had quit smoking a couple months before i got pregnant so i think that is adding onto the weight.... but i am so happy to know i have a weight buddy out there ! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

@JP :haha: well that should serve you well! lol
Thats how i am too, i love the salt! Def salt everything to taste when preggo!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

KellyC75 said:


> So its dinner time here in the Uk....
> :munch:
> What 'cha all having? :shrug:

Well, it's only 2 pm here... But I had pizza last night... don't know where I got _that_ idea! :) Mmmm but it was soooo good! 

We'll prob have mac n cheese left over from lunch. It wasn't great, but it's there and all I have to do is heat it up. :shrug: Maybe a salad, too. LOVE my salad!


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> So its dinner time here in the Uk....
> :munch:
> What 'cha all having? :shrug:
> 
> Well, it's only 2 pm here... But I had pizza last night... don't know where I got _that_ idea! :) Mmmm but it was soooo good!
> 
> We'll prob have mac n cheese left over from lunch. It wasn't great, but it's there and all I have to do is heat it up. :shrug: Maybe a salad, too. LOVE my salad!Click to expand...

I made some pulled BBQ pork in the crock pot last night. We will have that again tonight (left overs). But its only 2:15pm (Saturday) here.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mmmmmm that sounds really good... BBQ pork... sounds salty. :) I can't seem to get enough of any kind of meat... pork... chicken... steak... [drool]


----------



## Guppy051708

YUM! it is very good!

I have an awesome recipe too if anyone is interested!


----------



## tiggertea

We were out for dinner last night before going to see Lee Evans' show so nothing I had in to cook tonight really compared! Hubby and Abbie had chicken nuggets and potato waffles. I'm still deciding what to have. At this stage it'll likely be a sandwich. :dohh: Planning a nice roast chicken Sunday lunch tomorrow though, so will more than make up for it then. :haha:


----------



## geogem

I have never been overly keen on salt, dont really eat salt on anything - only certain things that I just have to have salt on! 

I dont cook with salt or anything so maybe be a good idea to start using a little.


----------



## tiggertea

I'm the same with you on the salt front gem. :sick: HATE the stuff. 'cept on chips. Or ready salted/salt and vinegar crisps. :haha:


----------



## geogem

or runny eggs sandwiches..... yum yum .... shame its not allowed! :-(


----------



## Guppy051708

:blush: i eat the runny eggs this time..last time i took all of the precautions but this time...eh..not so much :blush:

Isaiah's personalized blanket arrived today! Just on time for the winter storm :cold:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0177.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TeQuiero

I am hoping that DH will take me to get some chinese food!! I have really been wanting some beef and broccoli!! 

And on the weight, like I said I haven't gained weight yet. But I am considered to be in the "obese" category. I currently weigh 185, that is mostly from weight I gained with Tony and didn't lose. I gained 60lbs with Grant and 50 with Tony, I had lost all but 10lbs when I got pregnant with Tony and this time I did not lose any weight after having Tony!! Hopefully this one will be a little better. My DR said she will be happy if I gain between 15 and 30lbs.


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> i like them !!!! :happydance:

TIG|! i just noticed in your ticker that your c-section is feb 23... i know i prob missed the post being the horrible absentee that i've been...*so sorry*, but why a c-section? i hope everything is ok???


----------



## Almost Mama

hiii ladies! 
i feel like its been forever since i've been in!
im so sorry to have missed so much!!! so busy getting things baby-ready, and with work, which has been a huge mess! 

good news; we picked up scarlets crib and dresser/changer this last week, and we've ordered the chair for her nursery (which, btw, is so comfy, i may live in it!)
we have picked out her book case, but have yet to get round to picking it up.
and we've completed our baby registry for the shower 
BUSY FEW WEEKS!

now, once jeni gets the last 2 walls of the nursery painted, we'll be basically ready to go!

stroller shopping is still stressing me out. i cant seem to decide on one and stick to it!
anyway, i missed the updated bump pics! 
everyone looks FANTASTIC!

here is my most recent :) i was 22 wks, im almosttt 24 now, but havent had a chance to take one since
 



Attached Files:







bump- oct 21.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mumanddad

Aww thay blanket is so cute.

I have just had the worst night in the world, drunk ppl knocking in to me then cuddling me and trying to get me to dance! 

Why wont ppl understand im pregnant and stop handling me ahhhhhhh

my hubby doesnt see the issue and is moaning because we have left early but i just cant stand being in that enviorment sober


----------



## Jokerette

I'm headed out as a pregnant sailor to a halloween costume party!!!
 



Attached Files:







belly24_oct29a.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> @JP :haha: well that should serve you well! lol
> Thats how i am too, i love the salt! Def salt everything to taste when preggo!

You don't have to tell me twice. I'm so bad with salt that, say we go to a Mexican restaurant. You know how they have chips and salsa? I don't like salsa. I shake some salt onto each chip I eat. Dh gets margaritas. I eat the salt from the rim. LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> :blush: i eat the runny eggs this time..last time i took all of the precautions but this time...eh..not so much :blush:
> 
> Isaiah's personalized blanket arrived today! Just on time for the winter storm :cold:

SO CUTE!!! Where did you order that from??


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> hiii ladies!
> i feel like its been forever since i've been in!
> im so sorry to have missed so much!!! so busy getting things baby-ready, and with work, which has been a huge mess!
> 
> good news; we picked up scarlets crib and dresser/changer this last week, and we've ordered the chair for her nursery (which, btw, is so comfy, i may live in it!)
> we have picked out her book case, but have yet to get round to picking it up.
> and we've completed our baby registry for the shower
> BUSY FEW WEEKS!
> 
> now, once jeni gets the last 2 walls of the nursery painted, we'll be basically ready to go!
> 
> stroller shopping is still stressing me out. i cant seem to decide on one and stick to it!
> anyway, i missed the updated bump pics!
> everyone looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> here is my most recent :) i was 22 wks, im almosttt 24 now, but havent had a chance to take one since

Great bump! You look fab!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> I'm headed out as a pregnant sailor to a halloween costume party!!!

LOL, that's too adorable!! You look great! I'm just wearing some black pants...not sure of a shirt and kitty ears. LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good day today thus far! We went to Babies R Us and made a payment on our furniture. Found out that it takes 2 weeks after you pay it off to come it. So we're probably going to just pay it off around the 2nd or 3rd week of Nov so we can have it at the beginning of Dec. Still need to find a bookshelf that goes!

Then we went to Target and I finally got my registry pack - 20$ gift card to Shutterfly is in there!!

Next was Barnes and Noble! I got a Knit London book. I can hardly knit yet, but I couldn't help myself, it's adorable! And a crochet magazine.

When we got home I had a package from our friends in Germany - I'd asked for a baby book in German and they sent an Adorable one. I don't speak German but I think it'll be fun for Sebastian to see some different languages. I have a friend in Paris who I've asked the same thing.

Now we're about ready to get dressed to go to Dh's cousins Halloween party. We'll see how long we stay...I know there will be a TON of kids there and while She is an awesome parent, most of her friends...not so much. I can't deal with kids who are screaming and throwing things and such. Lol. 

Oh and NO LUCK on the body paint for Dh to paint my tummy!! We tried walmart and target and neither had orange. So maybe tomorrow we'll run to an actual Halloween store.


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :blush: i eat the runny eggs this time..last time i took all of the precautions but this time...eh..not so much :blush:
> 
> Isaiah's personalized blanket arrived today! Just on time for the winter storm :cold:
> 
> SO CUTE!!! Where did you order that from??Click to expand...

A lady on Etsy.com :D
Her name is The Buttercup Boutique :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

Almost Mama said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> i like them !!!! :happydance:
> 
> TIG|! i just noticed in your ticker that your c-section is feb 23... i know i prob missed the post being the horrible absentee that i've been...*so sorry*, but why a c-section? i hope everything is ok???Click to expand...

everything is ok :thumbup: i had to have an emergency c-section with jesse after trying to push him out with no luck due to his position, and because of where i live and the circumstances involved in what happened last time ive been told that i need to have a c-section this time around.
it will either be the 16th or 23rd feb (waiting to hear back)


----------



## saphire76

Hey ladies. Well I have gained 18lbs at my last visit but that was 2 weeks ago yikes oh well I was 163 with Jonas hoping to not get that high this time,

Swan- I can't believe we had snow here today too yuck. So cold and nasty.

I had Chinese food for dinner tonight I was not that impressed so I was bummed and ate a box of milk duds!

Johns- I am such a Saltahaulic too! I salt pizza and I def salt chips at chilis too lmbo. My DH is giving me a hard time now that Im pregnant w it so I hide what I can.

Jokerett- u look so cute! I love it. I gave up the costume idea. I was gonna paint my belly but it's too cold.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's going to be waaaay too cold to bare the belly here. Not that I was thinking about it anyway. :blush: 
Actually, my son is going as Indiana Jones, and I might do it, too. Here we are dressed as Indy and Big Fat Prego Indy. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette, love your costume! Yours too Amaryllis! :D You both look great! I just painted my nails orange with black tiger stripes - will be dressing as a tiger on Monday for work (well, just wearing ears and a tail, to fit in with whoever else may dress up lol) and then to answer the door for Halloweeners. We considered going out but with the icy roads, we are watching a Boston Legal marathon instead. xD

Aw Junebugs! :hugs: No worries! Guppy supported what other women have told me - some need to gain more than others, and it doesn't matter what they do. I haven't been great at working out since I got pregnant, so I know I'm not as healthy as I had been, nor as strong. But I'm also not letting myself go to crap. So I'm trying to be positive about it. Hang in there; you have me as a buddy because I won't be stopping gaining anytime soon it appears! :haha:

Great bumps from you ladies; I love baby bumps. They're so exciting! I can't believe how close we're getting... hubby just pointed out we're almost in the double digits and I almost had a heart attack! lol.

Tomorrow we're doing another coat (er, hubby is, he refuses to let me do anything) on the bottom half of Aria's bedroom. Then the main painting is done! The trim needs to be done, and the chairrail... and then we can move her stuff back into her room! :dance: I wish it'd be done but these things happen. Hubby's feeling really sick so he's drinking OJ and whiskey and taking it easy. I don't want him to overdo it. 

Anyone else going out in costume? Take and share photos!!! :)

Can't believe this nor'easter either! What is this nonsense, it's OCTOBER?! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Tomorrow is our town's trick or treat night...but im not sure if it will get rescheduled or not since we are getting a foot of snow. We already have about 5inches worth, and the storm warning is up until noon tomorrow :cold:

I got ladybug wings :D Im just gonna wear black leggings and a black shirt. Then put the wings and antennas on. Im gonna do some fun makeup with artificial eye lashes and some pretty red eyeshadow. I also have ladybug leg warmers :D They are red with black dots.

Isaiah has a red and white striped sweater. I got him some fake glasses and he is gonna go as Where's Waldo :haha:

I may just take him next door, but otherwise we will answer the door in our costume :D


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Tomorrow is our town's trick or treat night...but im not sure if it will get rescheduled or not since we are getting a foot of snow. We already have about 5inches worth, and the storm warning is up until noon tomorrow :cold:
> 
> I got ladybug wings :D Im just gonna wear black leggings and a black shirt. Then put the wings and antennas on. Im gonna do some fun makeup with artificial eye lashes and some pretty red eyeshadow. I also have ladybug leg warmers :D They are red with black dots.
> 
> Isaiah has a red and white striped sweater. I got him some fake glasses and he is gonna go as Where's Waldo :haha:
> 
> I may just take him next door, but otherwise we will answer the door in our costume :D

I can not believe you are getting that much snow!! That is crazy, is it normal for it to snow like that this time of year in your area?


----------



## tiger

junebugs - i looked at your avatar and was like who is that ? :haha: i identify you by your avatar most of the time ! 
we dont celebrate haloween in australia :cry: i wish we did !


----------



## tiggertea

We don't do halloween in a very big way here either tiger. Some people do more than others but generally it's quite low-key.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha it might be the first time ever that trick-or-treat is cancelled or postponed for _snow_! Craziness. We didn't get any here in OH, just frost and fog and 27 degrees. :cold: BRRR!! I'm not ready for all this! 

Can't wait to see the rest of the costumes!!


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> junebugs - i looked at your avatar and was like who is that ? :haha: i identify you by your avatar most of the time !
> we dont celebrate haloween in australia :cry: i wish we did !

LOL.. ya I know.. everytime someone else changes there avatar it takes me a min. I can't believe you dont celebrate Haloween!! I love this time of year, just because i love seeing all the little kids so happy!! 

So my husband and father in law are putting up all the wainscotting in the babies room today!! I will post pics. at the end of the day when it's done!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I can't believe all the snow some of you are having!! I grew up in CT and don't ever recall snow at this time of the year. I remember some Cold Halloweens, but I can't remember snow!! Be safe!!! 

Halloween party last night was quite nice! I actually pulled on the witch dress I wore last year and there was enough give in the belly to wear it. Of course, that made the whole thing Shorter, so I wore some black maternity pants with it and it worked great! Dh FINALLY wore the Capt Hook outfit that I bought for him in, oh, 2005. It's Disney brand so it's MUCH nicer than the regular pirate outfit he wore last year. So he wore that with his Capt Jack dreads and pirate hat. Very sexy!  We'll wear the same tomorrow for trick-or-treat time!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay...so...I'm sure you guys remember the issues with Dh's cousin that I've been having and about how she had to leave London early because her father passed away. Well, they scheduled the viewing for today (a Sunday, that's cool) and the funeral for tomorrow (a Monday...). It's a 6 hour drive, one way, for us. We, and one of John's sisters, are the ONLY ones who are out of town. There's no way we can go. If it were totally over the weekend, we could have gone. But John's in the military and while a LOT of the time he can get off work - he has a commissioning he has to do tomorrow. It's been scheduled, he can't reschedule it, and he HAS to be the one to do it. There's no way around it.

Now, this cousin, her mom, and her brother, have issues with the rest of Dh's family. I do NOT blame them. His family pretty much sucks and I have issues with them too. It's so bad that a few years ago I put a "no less than 5 year ban" on spending Christmas up there!! A ban that, honestly, will probably last pretty much forever. They are miserable people for the most part and luckily, Dh agrees!! 

So anyways, every day I've texted her to just send some love and hugs and such. I know their phones are ringing off the hook so just wanted her to know that I'm there with her in spirit. At first, she was receptive to it but now, she's obviously pissed at me. Yet again. I don't know if the anger stage (which Dh was in immediately after his mom passed and took it all out on me...that was fun...) or if she's actually MAD AT ME. But since the viewing is today I sent her a message wishing her strength through the next couple of days and telling her how sorry I was that we can't be there. Her message back to me, "Don't feel bad. I don't expect anyone from the ***** family to be there today or tomorrow. But it's ok I have my mom and **** and that's more than enough family for me." Mkay. I wrote her and basically said that she knows that the family thing is NOT why we can't come and her reply "Like I said, don't worry about it."

Look, I KNOW her father just passed away. I know she's upset. I'm HOPING it's just the anger stage. But it still kind of pisses me off. I've Always been there for this girl. Since she was about 13 years old!! She knows that with the military you can't always get what you want. If we were in town, we'd be there. He'd be able to get away from work for a couple hours to get to the funeral tomorrow and we could be with them all day today. But we AREN'T. We are SIX HOURS away. It's just not possible for us to be there and I feel horrible about that. But if she's actually ANGRY at me for not being there - and it's NOT because her emotions are messed up...then I'm done. I can't deal with this anymore if it's just actually how she feels.


----------



## Jokerette

Johnprincess- I don't know what to say :( her text back to you want totally uncalled for but she may just be dealing with the death in a harsh way :( I'm sorry. I hope her attitude toward you shapes up!!!

Well we weathered the storm last night as you saw from my sailor costume! We had power when we left for the party but it was out when we got home around 1am. I'm in Massachusetts and as you New Englanders know there were SO MANY fallen trees last night! Driving home from the party was weird navigating around them in the road. But I'm glad I was able to be designated driver for DH and some friends. We still have no power now so I'm doing this on my phone but I may not be on BnB for a while till we get power back! Stay warm ladies!!!!


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies, 
just posted this as a new thread, but wnted to copy it here!

any help from my feb loves would be greatly appreciateddd :)

So, i'm just going on 24 weeks on weds, and the stroller is the FIRST thing we began to shop for.
now, many moons later, we have everything either bought or registered for, and still cannot seem to settle on a stroller!

is it JUST me, or do the number of options available make it seem OVERWHELMING???? :nope:

I want a full size with a carseat that can clip in, and most of the trendy strollers these days (ie; quinny) you have to remove the stroller seat and clip the carseat directly into the frame. 
i feel like she'll be too exposed during winter this way!

I finally found a maxi-cosi (sister brand to quinny, which is what i was after, due to their sturdy wheels and strong frames)
but its only available in ONE colour; red on tan w/chocolate accents.
it's PERFECT, but we are expecting a little girl, and I worry the colours are too masculine.

Here is the link... if any of you have time, could you PLEASE have a quick peek and let me know what you think?


https://www.gograhamgo.com/2011/09/here-there-and-everywhere-with-maxi.html

any help at all would be very much appreciated!!!:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: JP, I have no idea what to say. :(

AM - I would go with the red/tan for a girl. :shrug: Abbie had a black and yellow combo so not exactly girlie either, but we were team yellow at the time, and even if we hadn't been, we wanted something that could be used for #2 as well.


----------



## Almost Mama

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: JP, I have no idea what to say. :(
> 
> AM - I would go with the red/tan for a girl. :shrug: Abbie had a black and yellow combo so not exactly girlie either, but we were team yellow at the time, and even if we hadn't been, we wanted something that could be used for #2 as well.

thanks tig. that's a good bouns, when we do have bub#2, we can use it again :)
great call!:hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, :hugs: I wish that it was easier!

Almostmama, with DS2 we were team yellow so we did with the Winnie the Pooh theme. We used the Graco brand and it came with the stroller and the car seat. I think that you should do the tan and red so that it can be unisex for when #2 makes an appearance! We will be using the Winnie the Pooh with Adelina, that way it gets its use! It is this type of system, just in Winnie the Pooh (and not as expensive, walmart is cheaper): https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1790765


----------



## Almost Mama

TeQuiero said:


> JP, :hugs: I wish that it was easier!
> 
> Almostmama, with DS2 we were team yellow so we did with the Winnie the Pooh theme. We used the Graco brand and it came with the stroller and the car seat. I think that you should do the tan and red so that it can be unisex for when #2 makes an appearance! We will be using the Winnie the Pooh with Adelina, that way it gets its use! It is this type of system, just in Winnie the Pooh (and not as expensive, walmart is cheaper): https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1790765

oooh that is cute!!!!
I LOVE THE ELLIE SCHEME!!
hahaha, leave it to me to be drawn to the pink :p

but i do think we will go with the tan/red one. i cant justify passing up all of the features, just because it isn't pink. 

thanks for all the help :)


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs ~ I love your avatar, so cute! :rofl:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hey chatty ladies!

I have been so busy the last two weeks, I had so much reading too do!

I had my first shower last weekend, and got all kinds of great things! I am blessed with a great family! Next weekend is the shower for DH's side, and I am so excited! I have gotten almost all of my "big" items, and it's not nice to be able to start organizing the nursery. 

I bought my stroller this week! I was told by Babies R Us, that BOB brand never goes on sale...well their strollers are 15% off right now. So I got the car seat adapter, handle bar adapter, and the stroller for the less than what I would normally pay for just the stroller. I gave myself a high five for that one. :)

I have gained about 15lbs so far. Hubby and I are getting a treadmill, and I can't wait to start walking! I have been here and there, but it's starting to get a little chilly here in Michigan! Soon enough the snow will be here, and I don't want to risk slipping and falling.

First pregnancy brain incident...I went to my youngest sister's volleyball tournament yesterday, and paid for a $1 item with a $10 bill and just walked away without my change. Thankfully I was with another sister (I have 3, and a brother), and she told the ladies running the concession stand it was a case of pregnancy brain, and she brought me my change. WOOPS! :) 

Question for you ladies, have any of your noticed that baby clothing sizes seem to have changed? I feel like Carters has remained the same, but other brands, it seems like newborn will still fit a 10lb baby, and that 0-3 just looks huge! My niece was born September 16th, weighed 8.2, and is still in a lot of newborn items at almost 11lbs. Its making me think I need to get more newborn clothing, even if I have a big baby. I dont want her to be swimming in everything 0-3!


----------



## RedheadBabies

KellyC75 said:


> Junebugs ~ I love your avatar, so cute! :rofl:

So is yours Kelly! :haha:


----------



## amandad192

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey chatty ladies!
> 
> I have been so busy the last two weeks, I had so much reading too do!
> 
> I had my first shower last weekend, and got all kinds of great things! I am blessed with a great family! Next weekend is the shower for DH's side, and I am so excited! I have gotten almost all of my "big" items, and it's not nice to be able to start organizing the nursery.
> 
> I bought my stroller this week! I was told by Babies R Us, that BOB brand never goes on sale...well their strollers are 15% off right now. So I got the car seat adapter, handle bar adapter, and the stroller for the less than what I would normally pay for just the stroller. I gave myself a high five for that one. :)
> 
> I have gained about 15lbs so far. Hubby and I are getting a treadmill, and I can't wait to start walking! I have been here and there, but it's starting to get a little chilly here in Michigan! Soon enough the snow will be here, and I don't want to risk slipping and falling.
> 
> First pregnancy brain incident...I went to my youngest sister's volleyball tournament yesterday, and paid for a $1 item with a $10 bill and just walked away without my change. Thankfully I was with another sister (I have 3, and a brother), and she told the ladies running the concession stand it was a case of pregnancy brain, and she brought me my change. WOOPS! :)
> 
> Question for you ladies, have any of your noticed that baby clothing sizes seem to have changed? I feel like Carters has remained the same, but other brands, it seems like newborn will still fit a 10lb baby, and that 0-3 just looks huge! My niece was born September 16th, weighed 8.2, and is still in a lot of newborn items at almost 11lbs. Its making me think I need to get more newborn clothing, even if I have a big baby. I dont want her to be swimming in everything 0-3!

Liam was 8lb 4oz and had to come home with extra blankets on him because his 0-3 snowsuit was HUGE!!!
I've got lots more newborn stuff this time and knowing my luck Amelia won't fit in any of them!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> Johnprincess- I don't know what to say :( her text back to you want totally uncalled for but she may just be dealing with the death in a harsh way :( I'm sorry. I hope her attitude toward you shapes up!!!
> 
> Well we weathered the storm last night as you saw from my sailor costume! We had power when we left for the party but it was out when we got home around 1am. I'm in Massachusetts and as you New Englanders know there were SO MANY fallen trees last night! Driving home from the party was weird navigating around them in the road. But I'm glad I was able to be designated driver for DH and some friends. We still have no power now so I'm doing this on my phone but I may not be on BnB for a while till we get power back! Stay warm ladies!!!!

Thanks, hon. I really hope it's just her way of dealing with it. I can forgive most anything when something like this is involved. But I don't know. She's been really odd for months now so something tells me it's NOT just the death. I hope it is though.

Good luck with the power!!! I'm glad you guys are safe and sound!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> hi ladies,
> just posted this as a new thread, but wnted to copy it here!
> 
> any help from my feb loves would be greatly appreciateddd :)
> 
> So, i'm just going on 24 weeks on weds, and the stroller is the FIRST thing we began to shop for.
> now, many moons later, we have everything either bought or registered for, and still cannot seem to settle on a stroller!
> 
> is it JUST me, or do the number of options available make it seem OVERWHELMING???? :nope:
> 
> I want a full size with a carseat that can clip in, and most of the trendy strollers these days (ie; quinny) you have to remove the stroller seat and clip the carseat directly into the frame.
> i feel like she'll be too exposed during winter this way!
> 
> I finally found a maxi-cosi (sister brand to quinny, which is what i was after, due to their sturdy wheels and strong frames)
> but its only available in ONE colour; red on tan w/chocolate accents.
> it's PERFECT, but we are expecting a little girl, and I worry the colours are too masculine.
> 
> Here is the link... if any of you have time, could you PLEASE have a quick peek and let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> https://www.gograhamgo.com/2011/09/here-there-and-everywhere-with-maxi.html
> 
> any help at all would be very much appreciated!!!:hugs:

I don't think it's too masculine! *I* don't like red so that's what would be out for me, boy or girl, LOL. But if you like red, I think it would be perfectly fine!!


----------



## Jokerette

Almost Mama said:


> hi ladies,
> just posted this as a new thread, but wnted to copy it here!
> 
> any help from my feb loves would be greatly appreciateddd :)
> 
> So, i'm just going on 24 weeks on weds, and the stroller is the FIRST thing we began to shop for.
> now, many moons later, we have everything either bought or registered for, and still cannot seem to settle on a stroller!
> 
> is it JUST me, or do the number of options available make it seem OVERWHELMING???? :nope:
> 
> I want a full size with a carseat that can clip in, and most of the trendy strollers these days (ie; quinny) you have to remove the stroller seat and clip the carseat directly into the frame.
> i feel like she'll be too exposed during winter this way!
> 
> I finally found a maxi-cosi (sister brand to quinny, which is what i was after, due to their sturdy wheels and strong frames)
> but its only available in ONE colour; red on tan w/chocolate accents.
> it's PERFECT, but we are expecting a little girl, and I worry the colours are too masculine.
> 
> Here is the link... if any of you have time, could you PLEASE have a quick peek and let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> https://www.gograhamgo.com/2011/09/here-there-and-everywhere-with-maxi.html
> 
> any help at all would be very much appreciated!!!:hugs:

I don't think it's too masculine... I like it!!


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> Vision changes in pregnancy is normal...unless its caused by pre-e...then thats different...if you are having swelling or vision issues, then you need to increase calories, SALT, and protein, remeber salt is ESSENTIAL for a pregnant woman, and if there is a high BP this acutally means you are deficient and need more salt.
> As for vision, high BP can cause it, pregnancy in general can cause it, but i also find when im anemic i see spots...

Thanks! That's handy! I didn't have any problems with Evey and my eyesight is usually pretty good... I've actually borrowed DH's glasses a few times already :blush::lol: And it's still getting worse. I've been monitoring my BP regularly (more than my MW would have) and it's sticking around the same... I did read that it can be linked to gestational diabetes though and I haven't done anything that could pick that up =/ Need to get DH to measure my fundal height and weigh myself to see how we're doing with those...

I freakin' love salt!! I lick the salt off of crackers :lol: I've wondered with how run down and tired I feel, if I could be anemic, still haven't done so well in upping the iron intake...



Guppy051708 said:


> :blush: i eat the runny eggs this time..last time i took all of the precautions but this time...eh..not so much :blush:
> 
> Isaiah's personalized blanket arrived today! Just on time for the winter storm :cold:

I'm the same... I was a lot more vigilant about the guidelines last time, but this time around I eat something and suddenly think 'OMG, am I allowed that?!' :haha:

Cute blanket!!



AmaryllisRed said:


> It's going to be waaaay too cold to bare the belly here. Not that I was thinking about it anyway. :blush:
> Actually, my son is going as Indiana Jones, and I might do it, too. Here we are dressed as Indy and Big Fat Prego Indy. :)
> View attachment 288070

Cute!!!! :D We aren't planning anything this year (though I did want to dress up as an oven, draw a bun on my tummy and have DH dress as a chef, but we haven't prepared at all, so oh well!)...



Almost Mama said:


> hi ladies,
> just posted this as a new thread, but wnted to copy it here!
> 
> any help from my feb loves would be greatly appreciateddd :)
> 
> So, i'm just going on 24 weeks on weds, and the stroller is the FIRST thing we began to shop for.
> now, many moons later, we have everything either bought or registered for, and still cannot seem to settle on a stroller!
> 
> is it JUST me, or do the number of options available make it seem OVERWHELMING???? :nope:
> 
> I want a full size with a carseat that can clip in, and most of the trendy strollers these days (ie; quinny) you have to remove the stroller seat and clip the carseat directly into the frame.
> i feel like she'll be too exposed during winter this way!
> 
> I finally found a maxi-cosi (sister brand to quinny, which is what i was after, due to their sturdy wheels and strong frames)
> but its only available in ONE colour; red on tan w/chocolate accents.
> it's PERFECT, but we are expecting a little girl, and I worry the colours are too masculine.
> 
> Here is the link... if any of you have time, could you PLEASE have a quick peek and let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> https://www.gograhamgo.com/2011/09/here-there-and-everywhere-with-maxi.html
> 
> any help at all would be very much appreciated!!!:hugs:

It took us a while to find a stroller we really liked; we played with them all in Babies R Us etc and ended up settling for a Chicco Cortina travel system, green/grey, second hand... We really like it. It's the only stroller we found with an adjustable handle that wasn't HORRIBLE, folds up easily, maneuverability is good and some other stuff that I don't remember :lol: There were just a few things we noticed with messing with other strollers that we really DIDN'T want and things that we DID want our stroller to have.

I've looked at Maxi Cosi before and I like the look of them! I love those colours! I think they're fine for a girl, my DH loves red and if Chicco did a nice red that I liked, we probably would've gone for that instead of the green... I was in crazy green mode though for some reason...


----------



## nightkd

Oh BTW, on that subject... Our infant carseat is second hand... Like we bought the travel system for DD from another Mama on Craigslist...

Now I'm kind of nervous about reusing it...

I'm trying to decide whether to take it in to Babies R Us when they have a trade in (think it gets us 25% off of a new carseat) and get another INFANT carseat or full travel system (it's nice to have the infant seat able to sit in the stroller, but I am wanting to baby wear a lot too....hmm) OR to get a convertible seat to use from the beginning (we like Britax - they apparently have infant inserts to make their convertible seats more suitable for newborns)... WWYD?

ETA: DH thinks it's fine to use the infant seat again, but ehhh.... I need to check the expiration date on it when DD gets up from her nap, as then that would give me an excuse to trade it in for a new one!!!! :lol:


----------



## tiger

almostmama - i think its fine for a girl :hugs:
we will be using jesses newborn seat for holly, which is red and black. 
V DAY for me tomorrow :dance: 
feeling a little crappy again today :cry: i said to jonno that it feels like ive not been well or felt great for even 1 whole day this whole pregnancy ! when i was pregnant with jesse, after abotu 17 weeks i felt fantastic ! i looked great, i had that pregnancy glow and everything looked amazing on me, my hair was perfect and my makeup looked great, and with holly, no matter what i do with my hair and makeup it looks horrible, i look so drained in the face all the time, ive felt like crap the entire pregnancy ! if not hyperemesis, horrible hayfever, the flu, cramps, stuffy nose, sore throat, itchy eyes or just no damn energy whatsoever ! its driving me bonkers ! this is so different to how i felt with jesse ! i thought pregnancy suited me ! 
jonno thinks its because girls drain you :haha: he reckons that every lady he has seen who is having a girl, looks drained, like the baby girl is stealing her 'beauty' :haha:
sorry bit of a rant :blushL


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies hope your all well..

Havent been on for awhile either.. as i have been quite busy the last few days.. between halloween stuff and today was my nephew's first birthday party.. cant believe how fast time is going.. Christmas will be here before we all know it..


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our town's trick or treat night...but im not sure if it will get rescheduled or not since we are getting a foot of snow. We already have about 5inches worth, and the storm warning is up until noon tomorrow :cold:
> 
> I got ladybug wings :D Im just gonna wear black leggings and a black shirt. Then put the wings and antennas on. Im gonna do some fun makeup with artificial eye lashes and some pretty red eyeshadow. I also have ladybug leg warmers :D They are red with black dots.
> 
> Isaiah has a red and white striped sweater. I got him some fake glasses and he is gonna go as Where's Waldo :haha:
> 
> I may just take him next door, but otherwise we will answer the door in our costume :D
> 
> I can not believe you are getting that much snow!! That is crazy, is it normal for it to snow like that this time of year in your area?Click to expand...

No, this is a very rare and atypical winter storm! 
In coastal New Hampshire we NEVER get anything until January! It stays in the 40s until about Christmas, so this is really odd, especially w living on the coast bc the ocean keeps it warm here.



Jokerette said:


> Well we weathered the storm last night as you saw from my sailor costume! We had power when we left for the party but it was out when we got home around 1am. I'm in Massachusetts and as you New Englanders know there were SO MANY fallen trees last night! ...We still have no power now so I'm doing this on my phone but I may not be on BnB for a while till we get power back! Stay warm ladies!!!!


We lost our power inn the middle of the night. It didn't come back on until about 3pm today. But all is good now :D

*Almost Mama-* i love that stroller! Its very nice! Graco has a lot of the type you are looking for. Try Babies R Us, even Target and Walmart has them too...you'll get a bigger selection online though...i love the red one :D

*RedHeadBabies* Wow! So glad your baby shower turned out well :D
RE: baby clothes:: it really depends on the brand. Some stuff is huge while other stuff is way too small. I highly recommend different sizes and different brands just bc of that.

*nightkd* Thanks! ...sounds like your BP is good :D And if/when you do check your FH, just remember there is a margin of error. You can measure 2 weeks "behind" or 2 weeks "ahead" :thumbup:

*tiger* Happy early V-DAY!!!!! :dance:

*AFM*, all three of us got dressed up for trick-or-treat tonight, but then didn't get to end up going bc isaiah was tired and needed to nap. But im also wondering if it was rescheduled since bc of the snow :shrug: We didn't get any visitors. 
Here is all three of us. I went as a ladybug, isaiah was Where's Waldo, and DH went as Luigi from Mario Bros :D And my 23+3 week bumpage :) Oh and me and my "babies" cuddling :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







HL11all3.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0236.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









A09D.tmp.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## swanxxsong

AlmostMama, I think it's overwhelming looking at things like strollers... and other baby stuff too! haha. So many options, and so much research that goes into them - like safety, vs cost, vs longevity, etc. lol. I like the one you picked though! I think it's nice! And I don't think it's too masculine at all. Ours we selected is black and grey; we really wanted to go with neutral for it, since we're hoping to use it for number two down the road. :)

RedHead - SHOWER PHOTOS?!?!??!?!?!?! :dance: lol. My first is this weekend; I cannot wait! I haven't seen some of my aunts since my sister's wedding two years ago! So I'm pumped. Four days of work and then family fun and excitement. :D

:hugs: JP - I'm so sorry you're going through such stress with this relative. I don't really know what to say, as I've never lost a parent and couldn't begin to fathom the pain in which she's suffering, however I would be hurt too if I were in your shoes. Just persevere in letting her know that you care, and if she gives you the cold shoulder, that's her choosing. At least you've done everything in your best power to give her support. xo I'm glad your party went well! :D

I'm excited for wearing my tiger ears to work tomorrow! My nails are all tiger-y and I'm hoping it's not as bitter cold tomorrow as it's been recently. :haha: I'm so not ready for this winter nonsense!

Guppy I hope you took tons of Halloween pics, because I want to see! ;)

Junebugs, I'm not sure about where Guppy is, but this is rare RARE rare for us to see snow before Halloween. My husband can only recall one other time where he has, and it was when he lived in Mansfield, which is the uppermost portion of the state, below the NY border. And that was during one of their bad winters. :shrug: Ours is almost melted already, seeing that we had a warmer day today with lots of sun. But I'm still baffled. October... and 4 inches of snow. Chris is betting Aria will be born in a snowstorm. Yikes! Can't wait to see nursery pics from your nursery!!


----------



## swanxxsong

HAHA. Well I was demanding photos from Guppy while she was posting them. OH timing. xD

You look great! I love all the pics. SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ :rofl: THANKS friend! :D


----------



## TeQuiero

RedheadBabies said:


> Hey chatty ladies!
> 
> I have been so busy the last two weeks, I had so much reading too do!
> 
> I had my first shower last weekend, and got all kinds of great things! I am blessed with a great family! Next weekend is the shower for DH's side, and I am so excited! I have gotten almost all of my "big" items, and it's not nice to be able to start organizing the nursery.
> 
> I bought my stroller this week! I was told by Babies R Us, that BOB brand never goes on sale...well their strollers are 15% off right now. So I got the car seat adapter, handle bar adapter, and the stroller for the less than what I would normally pay for just the stroller. I gave myself a high five for that one. :)
> 
> I have gained about 15lbs so far. Hubby and I are getting a treadmill, and I can't wait to start walking! I have been here and there, but it's starting to get a little chilly here in Michigan! Soon enough the snow will be here, and I don't want to risk slipping and falling.
> 
> First pregnancy brain incident...I went to my youngest sister's volleyball tournament yesterday, and paid for a $1 item with a $10 bill and just walked away without my change. Thankfully I was with another sister (I have 3, and a brother), and she told the ladies running the concession stand it was a case of pregnancy brain, and she brought me my change. WOOPS! :)
> 
> Question for you ladies, have any of your noticed that baby clothing sizes seem to have changed? I feel like Carters has remained the same, but other brands, it seems like newborn will still fit a 10lb baby, and that 0-3 just looks huge! My niece was born September 16th, weighed 8.2, and is still in a lot of newborn items at almost 11lbs. Its making me think I need to get more newborn clothing, even if I have a big baby. I dont want her to be swimming in everything 0-3!



My boys were 7lbs 7oz and 7lbs 10.5oz, and they both actually wore preemie clothes for a while, as the newborn clothes were loose on them, and then they stayed in newborn/0-3 months until they were 5 months or so.... but at the same time my best friend had a 9lb 8oz and a 10lb baby and neither of them wore newborn and were into 18mo clothes before they were even 6 months old.


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, you are absolutely gorgeous!!

Tiger, I know how you feel about the not feeling too much energy and feeling like no matter what it is impossible to look halfway normal. That is me completely this time too. But for some reason DH still thinks I am pretty so I guess that helps me feel a little better!


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah was 7lb & 10.2oz at birth and he was in newborn for a while...0-3 is actually pretty big...i think it fits closer to a 3 month old baby than a 0,1, or 2 month baby.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

nightkd said:


> Oh BTW, on that subject... Our infant carseat is second hand... Like we bought the travel system for DD from another Mama on Craigslist...
> 
> Now I'm kind of nervous about reusing it...
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to take it in to Babies R Us when they have a trade in (think it gets us 25% off of a new carseat) and get another INFANT carseat or full travel system (it's nice to have the infant seat able to sit in the stroller, but I am wanting to baby wear a lot too....hmm) OR to get a convertible seat to use from the beginning (we like Britax - they apparently have infant inserts to make their convertible seats more suitable for newborns)... WWYD?
> 
> ETA: DH thinks it's fine to use the infant seat again, but ehhh.... I need to check the expiration date on it when DD gets up from her nap, as then that would give me an excuse to trade it in for a new one!!!! :lol:

I'd go with your gut!! You never know what's happened in a used car seat, accident, etc. Personally, I wouldn't use one, not even if a friend gave it to me, and I'm not one to pass up a freebie! If it was me, I'd do the trade in and use the savings to buy a new one!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our town's trick or treat night...but im not sure if it will get rescheduled or not since we are getting a foot of snow. We already have about 5inches worth, and the storm warning is up until noon tomorrow :cold:
> 
> I got ladybug wings :D Im just gonna wear black leggings and a black shirt. Then put the wings and antennas on. Im gonna do some fun makeup with artificial eye lashes and some pretty red eyeshadow. I also have ladybug leg warmers :D They are red with black dots.
> 
> Isaiah has a red and white striped sweater. I got him some fake glasses and he is gonna go as Where's Waldo :haha:
> 
> I may just take him next door, but otherwise we will answer the door in our costume :D
> 
> I can not believe you are getting that much snow!! That is crazy, is it normal for it to snow like that this time of year in your area?Click to expand...
> 
> No, this is a very rare and atypical winter storm!
> In coastal New Hampshire we NEVER get anything until January! It stays in the 40s until about Christmas, so this is really odd, especially w living on the coast bc the ocean keeps it warm here.
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Well we weathered the storm last night as you saw from my sailor costume! We had power when we left for the party but it was out when we got home around 1am. I'm in Massachusetts and as you New Englanders know there were SO MANY fallen trees last night! ...We still have no power now so I'm doing this on my phone but I may not be on BnB for a while till we get power back! Stay warm ladies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We lost our power inn the middle of the night. It didn't come back on until about 3pm today. But all is good now :D
> 
> *Almost Mama-* i love that stroller! Its very nice! Graco has a lot of the type you are looking for. Try Babies R Us, even Target and Walmart has them too...you'll get a bigger selection online though...i love the red one :D
> 
> *RedHeadBabies* Wow! So glad your baby shower turned out well :D
> RE: baby clothes:: it really depends on the brand. Some stuff is huge while other stuff is way too small. I highly recommend different sizes and different brands just bc of that.
> 
> *nightkd* Thanks! ...sounds like your BP is good :D And if/when you do check your FH, just remember there is a margin of error. You can measure 2 weeks "behind" or 2 weeks "ahead" :thumbup:
> 
> *tiger* Happy early V-DAY!!!!! :dance:
> 
> *AFM*, all three of us got dressed up for trick-or-treat tonight, but then didn't get to end up going bc isaiah was tired and needed to nap. But im also wondering if it was rescheduled since bc of the snow :shrug: We didn't get any visitors.
> Here is all three of us. I went as a ladybug, isaiah was Where's Waldo, and DH went as Luigi from Mario Bros :D And my 23+3 week bumpage :) Oh and me and my "babies" cuddling :cloud9:Click to expand...

How adorable do you guys look!!!!


----------



## tiger

jesse was 8lb 9 oz and he fit in 0-3mos for about 1 month i think


----------



## geogem

hi ladies, 

its 01.45am here and I am awake and in agony! I have a BAD uti, I was fine approx 9pm but then went to the toilet at approx 10.15 and there started the agony! I have never had one that came on sooo suddenly and now I am actually seeing blood in my urine whilst I wipe. is this normal for a uti? I have never had it this bad- usually just a bit sore when I pee but this is constant burning! 

sat here wondering what I can do at this time of the morning to help ease it - I have already drunk 3 pints of water to try and flush it out a little but dont think there is anything else I can do until morning. :-(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

OMG you guys!!!! I am about ready to knock my head into the wall!!! So a couple hours ago I texted my father in law asking if he went to the viewing today (Dh's aunt is his sister). He called me back totally confused. THEY WEREN'T TOLD. Remember the text that his cousin sent me today? About how "I don't expect any of the *****'s to come." Meaning - this side of the family. Her mother's brothers and their spouses and children. So father in law called their brother to see if he was told. NOPE. And none of their "kids" were told. We were the ONLY ONES who were told. I didn't tell anyone because she (cousin) gets upset when people are told their business. She said they were splitting up the calls. 

I am TRYING to give her/them the benefit of the doubt but HOW can you say you don't expect people to come when you don't TELL THEM about it?????!!!!! Seriously??? What the hell???


----------



## TeQuiero

The only time that I have had an infection with blood was an actual bladder infection. I don't know if you or DH are able to get to a store but cranberry juice or azo are the first 2 things that come into my mind, and maybe some tylenol. :hugs I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> its 01.45am here and I am awake and in agony! I have a BAD uti, I was fine approx 9pm but then went to the toilet at approx 10.15 and there started the agony! I have never had one that came on sooo suddenly and now I am actually seeing blood in my urine whilst I wipe. is this normal for a uti? I have never had it this bad- usually just a bit sore when I pee but this is constant burning!
> 
> sat here wondering what I can do at this time of the morning to help ease it - I have already drunk 3 pints of water to try and flush it out a little but dont think there is anything else I can do until morning. :-(

Awe hon, UTI's are the worst. Blood can def be in the urine during one, but you DEF want to see your doc for some meds. Water doesn't usually work for me when I have one, cranberry juice is best. I don't much like it, and it's full of sugar, but it truly does help. Please see your doc, though! You'll feel better very quickly with the meds!


----------



## geogem

thanks guys, it really is awful - cant get out at this time to get anything for it as hubby working nights and i'm home alone with the children! :-( 

i would usually start with the cranberry (even tho i dont like it either) but think its a trip to the docs first thing as i have never suffered this bad! :-(

just going to have to drink some more and try going to bed soon.


----------



## tiger

geogem - are you sure its a uti ? is there a healthy number you can call ? i would be terrified! you really need to be seen by someone asap to get medication for it. if theres blood in your urine (is it definately in your urine?!?) its an advanced uti i would say which can be dangerous. please ring a health number or get to the hospital 
:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive had a lot of UTIs, since childhood (ive learned how to prevent them though). Anyways, there was only one time that i had blood in my urine..it was SOOOOO painful! So very painful! I went to the ER it was so bad, and the doctor there was absolutely flabbergasted that i did not have a kidney infection....DEF see a doctor ASAP!


----------



## tiger

and JP- thats awful :nope:


----------



## RJ2

Hi Ladies,

Again a long time between posts for me. Been finding it difficult lately with DH away and DS is a handful. I'm feeling really tired all the time and am Huge. I'm bigger then when I gave birth to DS and am extremely uncomfortable. Despite all that I found the nesting urge has kicked in something chronic and after the weekend I am knackered but my entire house is sparkling clean complete with finished nursery and now I'm left with an urge to do all this organising and preparation for the baby when the only thing left to do is pack my hospital bag.
It's making me twitchy.

Sorry bit of a rant there, just kind of got on a roll.

Well hope you are all ticking along fine and I am going back to read what you all have been up to since I last stopped by.

Cheers.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to all that need them.


----------



## geogem

went to the hospital after a while and they made me stay in for 8 hours!! :-( was peeing bright red so they wanted to do all the checks and stab me numerous times. but i was right - bad uti, antibiotics for a week!!

now i am going back to bed as i only got 1 hour at the hospital last night!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Geo! I'm so sorry about your UTI!! :( I only had one once where there was blood in my urine and it was horrifically painful. :/ I hope your antibiotics help you ASAP. xoxo


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: gem. Feel better soon!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Gem, glad you went and got meds. Hope they start working right away!! 

JP-- that's utterly ridiculous!! How could she NOT TELL them??!! Such family drama... ugh. Who needs it? Sheesh. :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> jonno thinks its because girls drain you :haha: he reckons that every lady he has seen who is having a girl, looks drained, like the baby girl is stealing her 'beauty' :haha:
> sorry bit of a rant :blushL


That is what 'they' say :thumbup:

Daughters do steal your beauty....:kiss:

Looks like im ending up a minger! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

geogem said:


> went to the hospital after a while and they made me stay in for 8 hours!! :-( was peeing bright red so they wanted to do all the checks and stab me numerous times. but i was right - bad uti, antibiotics for a week!!
> 
> now i am going back to bed as i only got 1 hour at the hospital last night!


:hug: Get well soon :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Kelly was our 6000 poster!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Kelly was our 6000 poster!! :)

Do I get a prize? :winkwink:

Cake will do :happydance::cake::happydance::cake::happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

WOOHOO 6000 posts.... goodness we will be at 10000 before we know it! :haha: and cake does sound like a good reward for that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mmmmmm cake... 
Yeah, we will def hit 10,000... We've only been pregnant for 5-6 mos and _known_ about it for 3-4 weeks less than that... With four months to go until the last of us gives birth... And I know things will pick up once we start going into labor... We might hit 12,000!


----------



## TeQuiero

Easily, 10000 probably close to 15-20000!! Especially when we get on a good subject!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: Congrats Kelly! :cake:


gem-sorry about your night :hugs: im so glad you got it taken care of though. You'll be feeling better in no time...those UTIs are just so terrible....i always think a nice hot bath helps with the pain (not too hot tho ;))

ANYONE ELSE PAINTING A JACK 'O' LANTERN ON YOUR BELLY??? Im gonna do it tonight if i get a chance :D


----------



## TeQuiero

We were thinking about it, but I do not like the cold on my belly, it is bad enough to go to the bus stop in the morning when it is in the low 40s!! I love living in the south, I think I would die if I lived in the north!! :haha:


----------



## dizzyangel

Had an absolute crazy weekend so Ive got lots to catch up on!!
Went on a huge road trip with my sister down to Bedford so was sat driving for 3 hours - I was soooooooo glad to stretch my legs when I got there!!

I wont be painting my belly - it still is no where near as big or round as everyone elses gorgeous pics I have seen! I defo have bump envy!!!!

geogem - hope youre feeling a little better now you are on antibiotics!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:...well im not going outside with it. Im just gonna paint it and take pictures :D Im too self conscious of my body to go out! :blush:

dizzy-i bet you have a better bump than you think ;)


----------



## dizzyangel

Im hoping it looks better than I think - I might try get a picture soon and post it as I still havent taken a single bump pic!
Still feel a bit fat and wobbly rather than pregnant - sometimes I try have a sneaky look at my reflection in shop windows to see if I look pg or if I look like Ive eaten too much! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, i bet you have a great bump at 26 weeks! I think taking pictures is the only way to really tell. Thats why i go crazy and try to get one each week...even when you think there isn't any change at all, you can totally look back and see it :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm always surprised when I catch my reflection in a window somewhere! It's like when I'm walking around, I forget that I _look pregnant _to people!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

There are some days that I swear the baby is hiding just so that I look REALLY fat and not pregnant!!! So, Dizzy, you have to have a good looking bump.... sometimes it is just hard for the owner of the bump to think it!


----------



## dizzyangel

I was wanting to take a pic every week to actually 'see' a change but never got round to it! Dont think I wanted too many memories should the worst have happened but everything seems to be so different and more positive this time round I feel like Ive missed out a lot by not taking pics!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RJ2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Again a long time between posts for me. Been finding it difficult lately with DH away and DS is a handful. I'm feeling really tired all the time and am Huge. I'm bigger then when I gave birth to DS and am extremely uncomfortable. Despite all that I found the nesting urge has kicked in something chronic and after the weekend I am knackered but my entire house is sparkling clean complete with finished nursery and now I'm left with an urge to do all this organising and preparation for the baby when the only thing left to do is pack my hospital bag.
> It's making me twitchy.
> 
> Sorry bit of a rant there, just kind of got on a roll.
> 
> Well hope you are all ticking along fine and I am going back to read what you all have been up to since I last stopped by.
> 
> Cheers.

Awe, I'm sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable! I sure wish my house was sparkly clean and ready for baby!! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> Awww, Gem, glad you went and got meds. Hope they start working right away!!
> 
> JP-- that's utterly ridiculous!! How could she NOT TELL them??!! Such family drama... ugh. Who needs it? Sheesh. :wacko:

I have NO idea!!!!! If she just plain didn't tell them, that's one thing. But sending me a snotty text about not expecting any of them to be there...when no one told them!!??? What the heck!!?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: Congrats Kelly! :cake:
> 
> 
> gem-sorry about your night :hugs: im so glad you got it taken care of though. You'll be feeling better in no time...those UTIs are just so terrible....i always think a nice hot bath helps with the pain (not too hot tho ;))
> 
> ANYONE ELSE PAINTING A JACK 'O' LANTERN ON YOUR BELLY??? Im gonna do it tonight if i get a chance :D

We want to but we haven't found the paint yet! I asked Dh to stop into one of the actual Halloween stores on his way home today, so we'll see. It won't be for trick-or-treating because we sit outside, but we'll take pictures!


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Congrats Kelly! :cake:
> 
> 
> gem-sorry about your night :hugs: im so glad you got it taken care of though. You'll be feeling better in no time...those UTIs are just so terrible....i always think a nice hot bath helps with the pain (not too hot tho ;))
> 
> ANYONE ELSE PAINTING A JACK 'O' LANTERN ON YOUR BELLY??? Im gonna do it tonight if i get a chance :D
> 
> We want to but we haven't found the paint yet! I asked Dh to stop into one of the actual Halloween stores on his way home today, so we'll see. It won't be for trick-or-treating because we sit outside, but we'll take pictures!Click to expand...

We got our paint at one of those temporary halloween stores :thumbup: I saw them at both Halloween stores we went to :)


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> There are some days that I swear the baby is hiding just so that I look REALLY fat and not pregnant!!! So, Dizzy, you have to have a good looking bump.... sometimes it is just hard for the owner of the bump to think it!

I get that feeling ALL THE TIME!!! lol.... I know what you mean.

Well we could not finish the nursery last night because we still need to paint the wainscotting... we though it cam painted already. If i knew this was going to be so much trouble i dont think i would have done it!

I had a mini melt down yesterday when my DH told me we still needed to paint before they put it up... We had everyone there to help any everything. He told me he would have it done by the end of the week but i think i was so upset because it is so hard to get him moving on doing house stuff and i just feel soooo helpless. :( ... when i started to cry my DH said to me "are you having one of those days again"... which did not help at all!! LOL .... i think he felt bad after that and told me not to worry and he would have it done at the end of the week.


----------



## KellyC75

I am really not happy with my ticker....:wacko:


----------



## babyclements

ALmost 3rd trimester ladies!!! Getting really excited now!


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock:

...i still have a ways to go...weird how much further along some of you guys are!...every time im pregnant im one of the last of the month...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Me, too, Guppy. Some of these ladies are due almost 4 weeks ahead of me!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> I am really not happy with my ticker....:wacko:

Which one???


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> :shock:
> 
> ...i still have a ways to go...weird how much further along some of you guys are!...every time im pregnant im one of the last of the month...

It seems like you got your :bfp: REALLY EARLY thou..... I think you came on this thread about the same time i did?


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> ...i still have a ways to go...weird how much further along some of you guys are!...every time im pregnant im one of the last of the month...
> 
> It seems like you got your :bfp: REALLY EARLY thou..... I think you came on this thread about the same time i did?Click to expand...

Tis true. i got my :bfp: at 10 DPOs (so like 3+4, i believe)...but every time ive been pregnant, im always due at the end of the month 

#1 (MC :() EDD: May 26th, 2010
#2 EDD: Aug. 23rd (or 26th if its based on ov.), 2010
#3 EDD: Feb. 23rd, 2012


----------



## Jokerette

*Tiger-* Congrats on your V-day! I have heard people say that as well about girls taking all the energy, LOL... sorry this pregnancy hasnt been as easy on you... hopefully it will start soon! :hugs:

*Guppy-* I love all your costumes, all three of you. So cute!! :) 

*Geogem-* if you have blood in your urine that means your UTi has progressed past the point of fixing it with cranberry juice, etc... you need antibiotics ASAP. Its better to get on them right away. Also remember when youre on them that you are more likely to get a Yeast Infection, so take a probiotic like acidophyllis at the same time. :) if you are prone to UTI's you can take a cranberry supplement as part of your daily routine. I take a 450mg cranberry pill everyday because i am prone to UTI's. I used to get them once a month and since i started doing that i havent gotten one in years!

*Still no electricity at my house.* The electric company estimated we have another 3-4 DAYS without power!!! :( At least we have hot water, heated from gas not electric, and we have a gas stove top. But no heat is getting very cold :( I feel really bad for my dog and 2 cats. I want to bundle them up, but when i am gone to work all day they have no one to keep wrapping them in blankets, The house is 50 degrees... when do i need to start worrying about moving them to a new place?


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette :shock: i can't believe you guys still dont have power! Thats insane! We got ours back around 3pm yesterday...there was about 200,000 ppl in my area without power...i hope it comes back on soon! And you guys are holding up well, i hope? ...you can always come to my house if you need! Im serious!


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Jokerette :shock: i can't believe you guys still dont have power! Thats insane! We got ours back around 3pm yesterday...there was about 200,000 ppl in my area without power...i hope it comes back on soon! And you guys are holding up well, i hope? ...you can always come to my house if you need! Im serious!

Youre SO SWEET! lets hope they are wrong and they get the power back up sooner! i would love it if i came home from work today to a nice warm house with all the lights on :) LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

I really hope it doesn't take as long as they say it will :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

3-4 more days!! That's insane! I can't remember how long we were without power back when those 4 hurricane's struck Florida back to back, but we had a generator and it was summer. We had the fridge, fan, 1 light, and tv hooked up!!! Priorities!! LOL 

I think you're animals should be okay for a while. Can you leave some fluffy blankets on the floor for them to snuggle on if they need to?


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> 3-4 more days!! That's insane! I can't remember how long we were without power back when those 4 hurricane's struck Florida back to back, but we had a generator and it was summer. We had the fridge, fan, 1 light, and tv hooked up!!! Priorities!! LOL
> 
> I think you're animals should be okay for a while. Can you leave some fluffy blankets on the floor for them to snuggle on if they need to?

haha thats exactly what i did when i left for work today! there was already one kitty curled up in the blanket :)

And isnt it ironic that DH has been saying since the summer that he wanted to buy a good generator that could run our heating system and fridge, and i kept saying "no... its too expensive... lets save the money". I wish we had it now! We will be buying one as sooin as they come back in stock for the next storm just in case! ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... I hope they're wrong, too! Shouldn't they be offering generators to those who need power most, i.e. the elderly, the very young, and the _pregnant_? 

Good tip about the cranberry pills... I should consider that... I can prevent them, but if I get careless about what I drink and start drinking too much pop, I start getting symptoms. Usually a gallon of cranberry juice will chase it away before it progresses, but it would be nice not to let it get to that point.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 3-4 more days!! That's insane! I can't remember how long we were without power back when those 4 hurricane's struck Florida back to back, but we had a generator and it was summer. We had the fridge, fan, 1 light, and tv hooked up!!! Priorities!! LOL
> 
> I think you're animals should be okay for a while. Can you leave some fluffy blankets on the floor for them to snuggle on if they need to?
> 
> haha thats exactly what i did when i left for work today! there was already one kitty curled up in the blanket :)
> 
> And isnt it ironic that DH has been saying since the summer that he wanted to buy a good generator that could run our heating system and fridge, and i kept saying "no... its too expensive... lets save the money". I wish we had it now! We will be buying one as sooin as they come back in stock for the next storm just in case! ;)Click to expand...

Lol! :thumbup:

Yes! Haha! Ours is still back in Florida. And we'd been saying for Months how we should bring it out here...and then the tornados hit and we didn't have it! And now, for months we've been saying we Def need it before tornado season hits again! LOL


----------



## nightkd

Gem; that's awful, I hope you're feeling better soon! I've had quite a few UTIs and last time I ended up in the ER 3 times with a kidney stone - the hospital had no idea because I wasn't passing any blood in my urine, so they ruled it out (for the most part)... I've NEVER had one bad enough that my pee was coloured with blood though... :hugs:

The EDD I've been telling everyone now is 31st of January (I think it's very probable I won't go into labour until early feb anyway though) but I'm hanging out here with a 1st of Feb EDD because Evey was due 21st of June and I hated being one of the last ones!!! :shhh::haha:

I checked our infant seat and it expires in July 2013... Darn... I think I'm still going to talk to DH about getting a new one, I just don't feel at all comfortable now that I know better..

We weren't planning on doing anything for Halloween, but we got a flyer for a local event (church organized) where there will be activities for kids and trick or treating from car trunks (I wanted to take E trick or treating, but there's nowhere around here that it would be appropriate imo) so we may go out for a little bit. We have a moose outfit that we bought E before she was born, but she's never worn... I think she should fit into it. For DH and I though, I have no idea... I'll probably throw on a black dress/leggings and put on some makeup...


----------



## nightkd

My house smells REALLY yummy right now... I'm making brown sugar chicken for dinner!!!! :thumbup:

https://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/08/crockpot-brown-sugar-chicken-recipe.html


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I am really not happy with my ticker....:wacko:
> 
> Which one???Click to expand...

The bottom one! :argh: :ignore: :haha:



Guppy051708 said:


> :shock:
> 
> ...i still have a ways to go...weird how much further along some of you guys are!...every time im pregnant im one of the last of the month...

Im defo the last one, as im due the 1st March!

But LO will be here in February, as im having csection :baby:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

feeling a little better now - than ks guys for all of your kind words. I was just soo surprised how quick it came on. Also before when I have had uti's it only hurts/burns whilst I am peeing - this was contstant and went from nothing to fully red pee in like 2 hours. 

had 3 blood tests and 3 pee tests as well as cevical exam and monitoring of baby before they gave me anything, they were very thorough.

hubby has called work and told them I am not going to be in all week - he panicked a bit the minute i mentioned blood and now will not alow me to do anything (which is kind of nice!)

right battery dying on laptop and charger is in my bedroom where hubby is currently sleeping before his night shift so better not disturb seems as I keep him up all last night! 

speak to you lovely ladies soon. xx


----------



## KellyC75

Glad your feeling a bit better Gem :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

gem im glad youre feeling better!

UTI prevention: Probiotics are good friends ;) So authentic and organic cranberry juice, cranberries, and cranberry pills are all good. If you are drinking the juice do NOT drink the stuff labeled "cranberry cocktail" (or anything similar)...sugar is only going to aid the bad bacteria...so make sure it says something about being organic or whatever. Yogurt too! Lots of yogurt :D But keep in mind those are more for prevention than cure...doesn't mean it couldn't cure one, but its not likely once it advances to a certain stage :nope:...anyways, those never really worked for me even though i used the cranberry supp religiosly...the thing that worked best for me was urinating BEFORE AND AFTER :sex:...sometimes before wasn't possible :blush: BUT after...DEF pee AFTER :sex:! Thats probably the majority reason why women of child bearing age get UTIs. Also, make sure your underwear (if you wear them :flasher: haha) is cotton and not some other fabric. 

*If you get a UTI* keep on eating/drinking the cranberries and make sure you get your yogurt in 2x per day (make sure its REAL yogurt ;)). The antibiotic can be a life savor but the downfall is that it kills ALL bacteria in your urinary system...it does not differentiat between GOOD bacteria and BAD bacteria :nope: You need GOOD bacteria in your system for daily living but also to fight off anything that may come in. So keep up your probiotics so that your GOOD bacteria level can help assist with the healing process and so that you dont lose those as well. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Currently in hiding. Never had so many trick or treaters and we're all out of chocolate. :rofl: I actually didn't even think our village had that many "children"....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

^^^ :haha: 
We're going to need to hide pretty soon if we don't get out of the house since trick-or-treat starts in ten minutes and we didn't buy any candy since we plan to be out!

I was amazed I never got a UTI while we were ttc because I always tried NOT to pee after :sex:. I knew that was a risk but I didn't want to take any chances at losing :spermy:!


----------



## sparklez

Wow, weekend off and 26 pages behind!! catching up, here's what I've got so far: 



Guppy051708 said:


> ...we were going to put DS on the state health insurance (its called New Hampshire Healthy Kids) and its only for kids, but they refused him coverage on account of we make $5.95 over the monthly allowence :cry: that is rediculous! seriously! then maybe my husband should work one hour less each month and then we would get it...ah, sorry for my rant, but its upsetting to us. its like we have to choose between good health or paying our mortgage....or paying for healthy foods.
> Thanks for your advice and kind words :hugs:

I know just how you feel Guppy,:hugs: my husband can't find work and his income support has stopped. You can work up to 16 hours a week and get IS but if you're in a couple and one person works more than 24 hours (why not 32?????) you're not elligible. I work 25 hours a week :dohh: at close to min. wage. So our friend who lives with his parents rent free and they both work full time - he gets full income support but we have to live of my 25 hour a week wage which covers the rent and food bills, not water, gas, electric, insurance, phone etc. Just living off savings and going to get worse when I'm on maternity in a few weeks, which brings me on to dizzy...



dizzyangel said:


> When is everyone intending to go on Maternity Leave?
> My letter to my employer and my MATB1 form needs to be handed in on Friday and I have no idea when I want to leave!!!! I know my dates dont have to be set in stone but I would prefer just to have one date and stick to it then change my mind and remember to hand a new letter in early enough with the new date!

Mine is booked for Jan 3rd but school breaks up Dec 20th so get 2 extra weeks :) 36 days to go, I'll be 35 weeks, initially planned to go back for a week after the hols but think I would have struggled and it's not worth it for 1 week extra pay. 



TeQuiero said:


> I cannot do real trees.... my grandparents and my stepmom love them!! I just couldn't handle all of the clean up and maintenance of a real tree!! We don't have animals but my kids probably would be worse, Tony loves to pull things apart, and my kids break the plastic ornaments and my dad's animals can't!

I love real trees, we bought one in a pot 2 years ago and even though it's lost about half the needles I still love it! looks a bit ragamuffin but still sweet when all the decorations are on and I LOVE the smell! We put decs up first weekend in december and take them down by 6th of Jan. If we miss 6th of Jan keep them up as it's meant to be bad luck to take down after that. As OH took them down last year we have a bit of tinsel on the banisters and a candle holder in the front room that were missed and have been up all year.:haha: Our cat was really funny with the tree kept trying to rub his face on it and ended up knocking off decorations and getting his head stuck in it!!

Ok keep reading...
 



Attached Files:







Photo0096.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Guppy051708

I have to admit, i did the same (with TTC and not peeing), and every once in a while i do it now, but i can say when i never ever did that, I had problems. But if it was short term i didnt, usually


----------



## geogem

aahhh ladies, maybe this is where i have gotten the problem we bd'd saturday night and i didnt pee afterwards - usually would - not because of uti's just habit! i did the typical male thing of just turn over and fall asleep! ooppss!!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## tiger

i cant help but pee every 15 freaking minutes these days ! :grr: i pee in the shower blush:) , pee right before going to bed about an hour later and then 2 hrs after that im up in the middle of the night ! its bloody ridiculous!
junebugs - :hugs: lots of hugs! i was having one of 'those' days yesterday and i was crying for most of the day to be honest. jesse was being a demon spawn :devil: and would not do anything i asked, or wouldnt stop if he was doing something wrong ! i tried doing hollys part of the room and he just kept wrecking everything i was doing :cry: and dirtying all the clothes i had just spent hours washing :cry: chucking tantrums at every little thing. my dad came in to say hello and proceeded to tell me i was a horrible mother for telling him off for wrecking hollys things :saywhat: :cry: (my dad is what you would call the biggest helicopter parent in the world and sometimes i really think he thinks jesse is HIS son !!!) 
i had a fight with my mum and just generally had an AWFUL day and was crying about everything and stressing so bad i kept getting nosebleeds. i had 8 in total yesterday ! 

anyway on a lighter note .....
HAPPY V DAY TO ME !!! 

also its a fairly large day in australia today, its melbourne cup day (a BIG horse race where you dress up all pretty etc and watch it on the tv)
im not into the horse racing crap :dohh: but after yesterday i want to feel good about myself a little so im going to attempt to dress up nice and go down with jesse and a few girls with their toddlers


----------



## tiggertea

4 years ago I was sitting in a pub/hotel bar in Sydney watching the Melbourne Cup then. :haha: We aren't into the horse racing either but it was a big thing so we joined in!


----------



## tiger

yeh i dont really care about the horse racing to be honest, im not lucky in the slightest so definately wont be placing a bet :haha:
but the pub has an all you can eat lunch going on for $22 :munch: 
i will post pics later of my attempt to get dressed up (if jesse lets me ! )


----------



## sparklez

Yay I caught up, took over and hour !!



scaredmmy2b said:


> Feb 14th team blue!

Welcome :wave: Nice to have you here, It's a lovely group.



TeQuiero said:


> lol, that is funny!! Be like the Dr walked in while I was undressing, so I felt like a :flasher:...?
> Adelina does not move that much... she likes to move when people aren't touching her, so if I lay in a bed she moves against the bed, but if DH touches my belly she doesn't move!!

baby is just getting more active every day and now is so big can feel it move all the way across stomach not just in one place, really makes me realise how big it is!



becstar said:


> In other news, I have been trying to do relaxation exercises from my hypnoborth class, but husband is being rubbish at helping me and when I try to do them in bed his BLOODY AWFUL SNORING is stopping me from even hearing the bloody words!!! I want to strangle him, it is so frustrating. How this baby will ever sleep with what sounds like an elephant with a bunged up nose snoring away is beyond me.

oh dear bec, are you using headphones? I tried once without and it was not happening, OH is such a fidget it really distracts me and then the cat starts meowing too!. Quite often do it before I get up now when everyone else is asleep (guess that's no help with your snoring dilema though)



KjConard said:


> Becstar, how are you liking hte hypnobirthing classes? We don't have any classes that are offered in our area, so I ordered the book last week and started learning the method and techniques on my own. I'm excited and hope I stay relax while giving birth!

Have you been on tums to mums website? there are some free downloads on there I really like the 54321 relaxation track, if you like them you can buy the others quite cheaply.

JP - love that hat you made

swan - you should be on commission for babylegs, bet you've made them so much money! maybe that could be your SAHM job??

as for the strollers/ travel system we're just getting a car seat and using the sling the rest of the time! can always change mind and get one once baby is here if it's really needed but we figured we won't be doing much walking in Feb anyway and if it's really cold want the baby snuggled up with us not stuck in a pram! will just get a buggy when he/she is older and to heavy to carry everywhere. 

get well soon gem:hugs:

Our carpet for the nursery is coming next week :happydance:fingers crossed, so can finally put all the furniture back in there, all the rooms are just swimming in baby things at the moment and had no carpet in 2 rooms for a month. 



KellyC75 said:


> I am really not happy with my ticker....:wacko:

so exciting I can't believe it's so soon, are you ready?

and happy v day tiger:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy V-day Tiger!!! :dance:

Here is my pumpkin bump!
Happy Halloween y'll! :flasher:


----------



## geogem

right, I forgot to take pics of this years halloween costume oops so here is me last year in the same outfit (obviously had to be adjusted) and also one of my little man from last year - will get this years of the boys later as my mum has taken them trick or treating this year as I have been told to relax!


----------



## swanxxsong

Your pumpkin bump is so cute!!!!

I'm behind by 6 pages already - in just a day! Haha - so i will do a proper catch up later or tomorrow. My laptop is dead ATM and I'm being lazy... lol


----------



## Guppy051708

you look so cute gem!!! ....can i have some of your boobs?! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

ha ha, and that was pre-pregnancy!! lol

thanks hun, having boobs is great but I seem to have the stomach and backside to match!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have a stomach and backside with no boobs....now THATS a crappy deal :haha:


----------



## geogem

Guppy051708 said:


> I have a stomach and backside with no boobs....now THATS a crappy deal :haha:

aww bless, if they are still big after bubs is born I may send you some!


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll gladly take them! :haha:


----------



## geogem

actually when these photos were taken hubby he liked the outfit that much he took these


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## geogem

wow one looks bigger than the other there! they arent that uneven honestly!! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mine grew one cup size with DS and never went back down and grew two more cup sizes so far with this one! I think DH would be happy except that he isn't getting to play with them much... hopefully they'll stick around afterwards. :)
I'll take the butt if I get the boobs with it! :haha: 
Love the pumpkin belly!! 
So, tiger and the others who have LOs already-- are your LOs acting up with the new baby coming? DS just turned four a month ago and while he is outwardly excited about the new baby, he has been... well, really _bad_ lately. He throws tantrums a lot, over the littlest things. It's like how they get when they're short on sleep or about to get sick or teething or something, except that he's like that ALL the time! Anyone else's LOs acting up like this?


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah is too young to know the difference...sometimes is suspect he knows there is _something_ in my belly (he has been giving my tummy lots of snuggles and hugs/kisses....oh and slapping it too but i think he just likes it when the flab goes crazy :rofl:) Other than that, i havn't noticed a difference but he is only 13 months (14 in a couple of days)


----------



## TeQuiero

lol, you ladies are crazy... I have the boobs and the butt... and I used to have a semi normal belly. When I got pregnant with DS1 I was a D, went up to an F.... after I stopped nursing him I went down to a DD...... fast forward to DS2 and I went up to an F and stayed there, which is where I am now.... and they are steadily getting a little bigger! I thought about a reduction, but I have gotten used to them being how they are! :haha:

My oldest is acting up a little but I think that has more to do with being in his first year of school, he is thrilled to have a little sister and he loves to hug my belly and talk to Adelina. DS2 is not understanding it completely, he knows there is a baby in there (if he understands it) he hugs and loves it, he just now got to where he agrees to share things when the baby gets here.


----------



## RJ2

Before DS1 I was a C got all the way up to an E then shrunk to a B. Am currently somewhere between D and DD.


----------



## tiger

jesse has been pretty good actually ! he knows that there is a baby (or bubba holly as she gets called) in there, and if he sees a baby he gets all excited and kisses my belly :cloud9:
everyones costumes look great !!!
here is my attempt at looking nice for the day for the cup ! (it was a great day actually, i really enjoyed myself !)
face, trying to get a photo of my shoes (excuse the messy bathroom lol !) and the bottom of the dress with the shoes .


----------



## tiggertea

Looking lovely tiger!


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> anyway on a lighter note .....
> HAPPY V DAY TO ME !!!

Happy V day :happydance:

You look great in your pics :kiss:



sparklez said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I am really not happy with my ticker....:wacko:
> 
> so exciting I can't believe it's so soon, are you ready?Click to expand...

Eeek, I know! :argh: Not ready, but getting there!



Guppy051708 said:


> Happy V-day Tiger!!! :dance:
> 
> Here is my pumpkin bump!
> Happy Halloween y'll! :flasher:
> View attachment 289092

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy v-day tiger! Very nice!


----------



## dizzyangel

Loving the pumpkin bump Guppy!! :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyangel

Happy V-day tiger!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Happy V-day Tiger!

Guppy, your pumpkin bump looks sooooo good!!!

You ladies are so funny hiding from the trick or treaters! I bought some candy Sunday, trick or treating was supposed to be last night, but it was postponed in my town due to the power outage. Now I need to resist EATING all that candy until next Sunday November 6th! I have a feeling I will need to go shopping again, LOL :haha:

:) Hope you ladies are doing well! We stayed pretty warm and cozy under the covers last night. We wrapped up the dog in a fluffy blanket and he stayed there all night! He was so cute and cozy. :) Here's a photo of our two kitties cuddled up on our bed with us under some sweat shirts, LOL. They normally do not even like to sleep on the bed! We got a new estimate that the power will be back by Friday morning... so a few more days! We have hot water though and the house really isnt too bad with a sweatshirt and sweat pants :) Lots of cuddle time with DH!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







cats.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dizzyangel

Aw bless them Jokerette! They looks so snug!
I dont blame you about wanting to eat all the sweets either - Im feeling like I need to eat something sweet this afternoon while at work. My yogurt at lunchtime just didnt cut it!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can't wait until all the candy stops being on sale. I've been buying (and eating!) too much!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:
We only had 3 trick-or-treaters! ...oh well more candy for me :rofl:

You look so pretty tiger :flower:


----------



## saphire76

OK I'm just gonna ask.....What is V-day? I hope I am not totally dumb here but I have no idea and have seen it before but never asked.


----------



## dizzyangel

Viability day hun! Its 24 weeks in the UK and Im presuming its pretty similar for most of us around the globe!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yep, at 24 weeks a baby can usually survive outside the womb if complications arise. The US has it too...although i know the Duggars last baby was born at 23 weeks and survived...but thats rare.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I had never heard of it either until my first BnB friend reached 24 weeks. 
I sort of don't know why so much emphasis is placed on it around here (BnB), except that I guess it's another milestone, something to aim for between first and second tri... But if your baby is born at 24 weeks, you've got a LONG road ahead of you. Apparently if my baby were to be born even at 7 mos, s/he would still have to be taken to another hospital almost an hour away from me. :(
Crumb can keep baking for awhile. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

We went out a little later than planned last night, my niece's grandma dropped her off like 30 minutes late! The kids all had fun though, so it was nice. The baby was pushing so low before we started to walk, so I was hurting.... but then when we started walking it wasn't too bad (other than a few times). 

I loved the belly Guppy!!

Tiger, congrats on your v-day!! :D


----------



## saphire76

OK cool! Than I am at V-day also. Although she can stay put for a while. lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy Belated V-Day saphire :cake:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Yep, at 24 weeks a baby can usually survive outside the womb if complications arise. The US has it too...although i know the Duggars last baby was born at 23 weeks and survived...but thats rare.

If you look at my ticker (which is American I believe) it states that the baby is viable at 22 weeks! :baby: 

Im sticking to the 24 week rule though & I cant wait to get there :thumbup:



saphire76 said:


> OK cool! Than I am at V-day also. Although she can stay put for a while. lol

Yey! :happydance: Congrats on V day :cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Yep, at 24 weeks a baby can usually survive outside the womb if complications arise. The US has it too...although i know the Duggars last baby was born at 23 weeks and survived...but thats rare.

I was just reading about that the other day and she was actually 25 weeks. I know thou that they were thinking about changing the abortion law now because there are more babies that are being born at 23 weeks and living.


----------



## nightkd

Happy V-Day to you guys! :D

I've tried telling Evey that there's a baby in my tummy/we're going to have a baby etc etc (she can SIGN baby/recognises them on TV/out and about, but she doesn't appear interested when I tell her we're going to have one in a few months :lol:). She's 16 months.

She's been clambering on me the past couple of days...very snuggly etc... I'm sick (cold) and I'm wondering if she's getting sick/fighting off the virus because she's not eating much/drinking all her milk like normal and she woke up 3 times through the night a couple of nights ago and was unsettled last night until around 1am.... I picked her up facing outwards to put her in her crib earlier and Peawich kicked HARD where E was against my tummy... It HURT... And now I'm having Braxton Hicks -sigh- I was going to go and take a nap, but my nose has stopped running, so I kind of want to get some stuff done!! :lol:

I just remembered that I have laundry to do too.... :nope: What a terrible housewife I am! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> Happy V-Day to you guys! :D
> 
> I've tried telling Evey that there's a baby in my tummy/we're going to have a baby etc etc (she can SIGN baby/recognises them on TV/out and about, but she doesn't appear interested when I tell her we're going to have one in a few months :lol:). She's 16 months.
> 
> She's been clambering on me the past couple of days...very snuggly etc... I'm sick (cold) and I'm wondering if she's getting sick/fighting off the virus because she's not eating much/drinking all her milk like normal and she woke up 3 times through the night a couple of nights ago and was unsettled last night until around 1am.... I picked her up facing outwards to put her in her crib earlier and Peawich kicked HARD where E was against my tummy... It HURT... And now I'm having Braxton Hicks -sigh- I was going to go and take a nap, but my nose has stopped running, so I kind of want to get some stuff done!! :lol:
> 
> I just remembered that I have laundry to do too.... :nope: What a terrible housewife I am! :rofl:

OT, but your ticker box! :shock: i can't believe how far along we are getting!


----------



## becstar

I can't believe how long between my midwife appointments. I only get 6 this time round, the last was at 16 weeks, the next is at 28 weeks (it's next week). Then at 34 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks! RUbbish, eh?

La is very excited about the baby. She has decided it's a boy and keeps saying 'me have big brother, little brother mummy belly' (she has an older brother, my step-son). She talks about babies, and how the baby will have booby when it comes, she says babies do lots of smelly poos and wear nappies... She sometimes says 'mummy, baby come out now!' She is really excited by it... we'll see if it lasts once the baby is here!


----------



## TeQuiero

Wow, my doctors office has seen me every 4 weeks since 8 weeks.... the last one (at 24 weeks) was only to check stats (weight, BP, urine) and to check HB and fundal height. My next one is going to be at 28 weeks (on the 15th :D) and that is going to be my GTT and then stats and fundal height and HB... then I go to every 2 weeks up to 34 or 36 and then I go to weekly!! It is amazing to think that we are all that close!! It makes me want to dance!! :haha: It is so amazing how fast this pregnancy has seemed to go for me this time!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx


----------



## Guppy051708

GossipGirly said:


> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx

Hi friend! :hi:

GG is a pretty cool chick :D


----------



## Almost Mama

GossipGirly said:


> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx

if your name is a reference to the show, i'm already your biggest fan LOL.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I am really not happy with my ticker....:wacko:
> 
> Which one???Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom one! :argh: :ignore: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> ...i still have a ways to go...weird how much further along some of you guys are!...every time im pregnant im one of the last of the month...Click to expand...
> 
> Im defo the last one, as im due the 1st March!
> 
> But LO will be here in February, as im having csection :baby:Click to expand...

Lol, not quite ready to move?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> feeling a little better now - than ks guys for all of your kind words. I was just soo surprised how quick it came on. Also before when I have had uti's it only hurts/burns whilst I am peeing - this was contstant and went from nothing to fully red pee in like 2 hours.
> 
> had 3 blood tests and 3 pee tests as well as cevical exam and monitoring of baby before they gave me anything, they were very thorough.
> 
> hubby has called work and told them I am not going to be in all week - he panicked a bit the minute i mentioned blood and now will not alow me to do anything (which is kind of nice!)
> 
> right battery dying on laptop and charger is in my bedroom where hubby is currently sleeping before his night shift so better not disturb seems as I keep him up all last night!
> 
> speak to you lovely ladies soon. xx

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better! I Swear that the drugs for UTI are magical. Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Happy V-day Tiger!!! :dance:
> 
> Here is my pumpkin bump!
> Happy Halloween y'll! :flasher:
> View attachment 289092

CUTE! I think I found the right paint today...though I forgot to get green...so we'll be doing it late!


----------



## Almost Mama

oooo, i had no idea about the v-day deal! so happy i read it! i wasn't aware it was a milestone @ ALL, let alone such an important one. 
this page is so helpful! lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

geogem said:


> right, I forgot to take pics of this years halloween costume oops so here is me last year in the same outfit (obviously had to be adjusted) and also one of my little man from last year - will get this years of the boys later as my mum has taken them trick or treating this year as I have been told to relax!
> 
> View attachment 289091
> 
> 
> View attachment 289093
> 
> 
> View attachment 289094

Woohoo!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Guppy051708 said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx
> 
> Hi friend! :hi:
> 
> GG is a pretty cool chick :DClick to expand...

Hi friend :) 



Almost Mama said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx
> 
> if your name is a reference to the show, i'm already your biggest fan LOL.Click to expand...

haha it actually is! but not because I watch it. I couldn't think up a name and the advert came on :haha:


----------



## Almost Mama

GossipGirly said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx
> 
> Hi friend! :hi:
> 
> GG is a pretty cool chick :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hi friend :)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xxClick to expand...
> 
> if your name is a reference to the show, i'm already your biggest fan LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> haha it actually is! but not because I watch it. I couldn't think up a name and the advert came on :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, i'm addicted. its a horrible vice, but i can't help it. im a tad old for it *covers face* but at least i've given up jersey shore! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> jesse has been pretty good actually ! he knows that there is a baby (or bubba holly as she gets called) in there, and if he sees a baby he gets all excited and kisses my belly :cloud9:
> everyones costumes look great !!!
> here is my attempt at looking nice for the day for the cup ! (it was a great day actually, i really enjoyed myself !)
> face, trying to get a photo of my shoes (excuse the messy bathroom lol !) and the bottom of the dress with the shoes .
> View attachment 289212
> 
> 
> View attachment 289213
> 
> 
> View attachment 289214

You look so pretty! And I love the dress!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Happy November 1st, ladies!!

Halloween went well for us. Last year we ran out of stuff to give out after 1 HOUR. Trick or Treating on base (this one, anyways) is from 530-8pm...and I'd thought we had a lot of stuff. So during the sales last year I bought a TON. It lasted us pretty much all night. By the end all I had left to give out were the sticky frogs, lol.

So today I went to Target and Walmart and bought TON TON TON of stuff to hand out. Mostly candy, but some other little things. I was disappointed that Target only had one bag of Playdoh left and Walmart didn't have theirs on sale! That was a HIT with the little ones this year. Ah well.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Let's try again...

Last night - Dh & I with our puppies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0651.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## swanxxsong

I used to be OBSESSED with Gossip Girl. Haven't seen it in ages. xD But welcome, GG! :D

I'm so exhausted. TWO more days of work this week, then a 3-day weekend! :dance: Cannot wait!

It's hubby's birthday today so we're waiting on our special dinner to finish so we can eat. Steaks, potatoes and corn. YAY! :D


----------



## tiger

thankyou ladies :hugs: :blush:
i really enjoyed myself ! it was nice to dress up and feel good about my self for once ! 

well 9am here on wednesday, im heading to the mainland to buy a few things. im going to buy some paint and wooden letters and mini canvases and make some decorations for the nursery! will post pictures while im doing them. ive never done anything crafty before so we shall see how we go !!
also im buying jesse a little fish ! its his christmas present but im so excited to see his reaction i cant wait ! i know hes going to love it ! hes so obsessed with fish, everytime we go near the ocean he constantly says 'fishy fishy'and he cries his little eyes out when we leave and says 'bye bye fishy'. hes going to be so excited !!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome GG! 

Swan, happy birthday to your DH!! :cake:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hey ladies! I'm back! We got an unexpected snow storm on Saturday that left us with no power for about 4 days! I thought I was gonna go crazy!!

I got an ultrasound yesterday! I can't believe my little girl is almost 2lbs!!!! We got to sneak a peak at the 3D ultrasound as well, the pictures are a little blurry but it was much more clear when we were there. We think she has my nose!!!! SO excited!!


Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/103111-25Weeksand2Days.jpg


Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/103111-25Weeksand2Days3D.jpg

How is everyone else feeling?? Anyone else getting snow yet?? I am so bummed out that my city canceled Trick or Treating for the kids yesterday :( I was looking forward to seeing all the little ones dressed up in their costumes! They postponed it until next Sunday, hopefully people will still have some Halloween spirit!!! Sorry if I'm bringing up old subjects, I have to go back and catch up on a LOT. I wonder if any of you ladies dressed up at all :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Holy cow Zombie! :shock: i can't believe you are only an hour from me and you went 4 days without power?!?! thats crazy! we got ours back at 3pm on sunday.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> Holy cow Zombie! :shock: i can't believe you are only an hour from me and you went 4 days without power?!?! thats crazy! we got ours back at 3pm on sunday.

Manchester I guess got hit really hard. When I called the electric company they told us we may not have electricity til Nov 5th! But the power was finally restored a couple hours ago and I swear I could hear nothing but people cheering for the next 5 miles haha


----------



## Almost Mama

:cloud9:ok, so i had to come on to post a little love rant!!!:cloud9:

so, we all know pregnancy does RANDOM things. I have been having the most intense pain in mhy left knee cap. not even muscle pain, but bone pain!
it comes and goes every few days, and began to act up again last nite.

well. jeni is at work until midnight tonight :( it's their busy season, and so for a few weeks has to run the afternoon shift. anyway, i decided to take some of this mommy/bump time for a bubble bath and book. normally i like hot baths, but because i dont want my little monster to get too uncomfy, I only stay in a few mins. 
I wanted a good soak this time, so made it just luke warm, and Scarlet is apparently very much a fan.

She kicked so hard, she was making the water ripple. 
and of course, when I lay back, my tummy pops up out of the water, and I noticed she wasn't kicking anymore. I began to splash the water up over her, and she went CRAZY! lol. she kicked and wiggled and played for so long. I must have done it for a good half hour... all the while, laughing hysterically all alone in the tub. LOL.

I can't BELIEVE how much I love her already. I've had the most draining day today, and she's put me in such a wonderful mood :kiss::cloud9:

Thank GOODNESS for babies!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

ZombieKitten said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow Zombie! :shock: i can't believe you are only an hour from me and you went 4 days without power?!?! thats crazy! we got ours back at 3pm on sunday.
> 
> Manchester I guess got hit really hard. When I called the electric company they told us we may not have electricity til Nov 5th! But the power was finally restored a couple hours ago and I swear I could hear nothing but people cheering for the next 5 miles hahaClick to expand...

Thats crazy! Ours went out around midnight Sunday. We called in the AM and they said there were over 190,000 homes without electricity (at that point). We got about 5 inches of snow, but i guess it was more because the snow was heavy and wet, so if it was more wet in Manchester i could see that...i hope you guys are staying warm! I know Jokerette is in Mass and she too is without electricity....you guys should just come to my house for a sleep over :haha:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow Zombie! :shock: i can't believe you are only an hour from me and you went 4 days without power?!?! thats crazy! we got ours back at 3pm on sunday.
> 
> Manchester I guess got hit really hard. When I called the electric company they told us we may not have electricity til Nov 5th! But the power was finally restored a couple hours ago and I swear I could hear nothing but people cheering for the next 5 miles hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Thats crazy! Ours went out around midnight Sunday. We called in the AM and they said there were over 190,000 homes without electricity (at that point). We got about 5 inches of snow, but i guess it was more because the snow was heavy and wet, so if it was more wet in Manchester i could see that...i hope you guys are staying warm! I know Jokerette is in Mass and she too is without electricity....you guys should just come to my house for a sleep over :haha:Click to expand...

we honestly didn't even get that much snow, but since the snow for some reason decided to come before the leaves had a chance to fall off the trees, it just did lots of damage around the city. Lots of wires getting pulled down and stuff. The weekend was still fun though. I love cuddling with DH in the dark. We were giggling like little kids. It was great!!


----------



## Jokerette

ZombieKitten said:


> Hey ladies! I'm back! We got an unexpected snow storm on Saturday that left us with no power for about 4 days! I thought I was gonna go crazy!!
> 
> I got an ultrasound yesterday! I can't believe my little girl is almost 2lbs!!!! We got to sneak a peak at the 3D ultrasound as well, the pictures are a little blurry but it was much more clear when we were there. We think she has my nose!!!! SO excited!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/103111-25Weeksand2Days.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/103111-25Weeksand2Days3D.jpg
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? Anyone else getting snow yet?? I am so bummed out that my city canceled Trick or Treating for the kids yesterday :( I was looking forward to seeing all the little ones dressed up in their costumes! They postponed it until next Sunday, hopefully people will still have some Halloween spirit!!! Sorry if I'm bringing up old subjects, I have to go back and catch up on a LOT. I wonder if any of you ladies dressed up at all :)

Hey Zombie! I love your ultrasound photos!! As for the storm it seems like we're in it together! :) I'm still without power going on 4 days... Now they are saying maybe Friday?! We're doing lots if snuggling :) it seems like alot of us February mommies are East Coast and New England!

Welcome GossipGirly! Haha I must admit I do like the show! Cheesey but cute!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: 
I worry about you ladies without power. You seem to have such a good attitude about it, though. Hope it gets turned back on SOON!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I am so sorry to all of you ladies that are still without power!! I am glad we do not get that many winter storms, last year was the first time it snowed here (and stuck) in such a long time!! 

I have a kinda rant/question I would like to get an opinion from you lovely ladies on:
My best friend and I have been BFFs for almost 8 years, we got especially close when we got pregnant at around the same time when we were 15. She is the reason I am with my DH. She moved 2 doors down from me when she and her DH separated 2 years ago, which gave us more time together. This summer a new girl moved into our neighborhood and we did not meet her until the kids started school in August, and she is nice (a little dramatic, but still nice), enough that we consider each other friends.... but now my BFF is spending all of her free time with this girl and leaving me alone and ignores me... she hasn't been even so much as texting me until close to 230 in the afternoon. I know that she is at the girls house because I can look out my back window and see her car in the girl's yard (since 11). DH is supportive, but he is like "I told you it would happen". It not only bothers me that I am being ignored, but now my BFF is trying to go out partying and drinking EVERY weekend, and I think that one night a few weeks ago she even left her kids (5 and 3) and her 8 YO sister home ALONE!! She has changed so much since spending all of her time with this girl, and in my opinion my friend knew when she had her son at 15 (like me), that this meant no partying every weekend. I don't think that it is fair that my friend is leaving her kids and this girl's DD with her 15 YO brother to go drinking every weekend. Am I wrong for feeling this way, what would you do?? I have seriously considered telling her soon to be ex-DH about the weekend that she left the kids home alone, my DH has thought about it too as the two men are friends, but he doesn't want it to come between her and I... 

sorry it is so long, I just didn't know where else to go :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow. 
Sounds like a tough situation. :hugs: 
You've been friends for so long, it would stink to lose her as a friend... 
Personally, I would bring it up to HER, not to her DH or anyone else. The primary concern right now, after the safety of those kids, of course, is your relationship with her. And if she is still at heart the girl you've been friends with for all these years, she'll sit down with you and talk about it and be happy you're concerned. 
I hope she didn't actually leave them home alone, though.


----------



## geogem

hey ladies, 

well my baby boys room is almost finished!! just got a little more painting to do and then get everything back in there! my friend is making my curtains for the room seems as I couldnt find any to match the room and the bedding perfectly without spending a fortune so I just bought 3 single bed sets and she is making 1 into a cot quilt and bumper set - one into a set of curtains and the 3rd is staying as a single bed set for Blake, so now we will all match! although she is going away this weekend so I will have to wait until next week for these :-( 

lovely scan pics zombie, so jealous! I want another scan! 

cant believe how long some of you guys are still without power!! thats shocking! 

anyhow - hope you are all well, I'm going nursery accessories shopping!


----------



## Jokerette

TeQuiro, that is a tough situation. :( im sorry :( It sounds like she is not the same person she used to be. Even so though I would not go to her ex-DH without first talking to her and expressing your concern. If you do I fear you will never get your friendship back to where it was before. Do you like the new girl? Maybe the 3 of you could hang out more together? Its hard but sometimes friends do grow apart, but I am sorry you are going through this :( :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

Almost Mama said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xx
> 
> Hi friend! :hi:
> 
> GG is a pretty cool chick :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hi friend :)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> hello can I join you guys? I am due the 16th xxClick to expand...
> 
> if your name is a reference to the show, i'm already your biggest fan LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> haha it actually is! but not because I watch it. I couldn't think up a name and the advert came on :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, i'm addicted. its a horrible vice, but i can't help it. im a tad old for it *covers face* but at least i've given up jersey shore! HAHAHAHAClick to expand...

OMG me too!!!! I ask myself quite often when am I going to get too old for teenage shows LMBO ie: gossip girl, 90210, pretty little liars but I love them!!!! I guess once a teenage girl always a teenage girl :)


----------



## saphire76

Welcome Gossipgirly!

Almost mama- so cute!!! I love feeling the baby. By far the best part of carrying babies around lol

Well we were supposed to move Feb 1st however the 1st people to look at renting our house said they would pay a yr up front if we were out by Dec1st!!!!! Yikes!!! But we are def going to work it out even though it means my parents have to move all the stuff out of their house too. ( I have the greatest parents) I am so happy they are paying a yr this means I don't have to worry about them not paying every month and we don't have to come up with so much for our rent and Yipee!!!! I can spend time w my kids without working so much whoo hoo and not stress about where $ is coming from.

OHHHHHHHHH an my crazy DH wants to have your baby's middle name be ummm POP! Really??????? Yes he wants to call her Izzy Pop. Is he out of his mind? He is so serious to its insane and he just says I am uptight. WTH


----------



## TeQuiero

I like the girl, but she is VERY dramatic with things and she exaggerates a lot!! I try not to spend too much time with her because she cusses worse than a sailor (and I cuss sometimes, but every other word is a cuss word for her). I haven't said anything to her or her DH, but my DH has been seriously thinking about it, he's the one who first pointed it out to me. She acted like everything should be fine this morning at the bus stop, but it is just frustrating that she messaged me all of 5 texts yesterday and she spent like 7 hours with this girl. I probably won't get the chance to say anything to her for a while, as she works the next 2 to 4 days and this girl is going to be the one getting my BFFs son off of the bus, instead of me like normal.


Thank you for your input ladies. :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So, MORE drama. Cousin who I've been having the issues with? Emailed me yesterday and said they are no longer throwing me the family baby shower because "they don't think anyone will come to one they throw". I'm trying not to be hurt by this, but it's really hurtful. The shower isn't about them and the rest of the family knows that and WOULD COME. But there's no one else who I think will throw it. I'm sure they are all going to assume that she is throwing one. Dh said he's fine with it and not to worry about it, blah blah blah, but this is HIS FAMILY. How this can't hurt him is beyond me, but I guess he's used to it. I couldn't deal with having a family like this...thank god for mine!!


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Welcome Gossipgirly!
> 
> Almost mama- so cute!!! I love feeling the baby. By far the best part of carrying babies around lol
> 
> Well we were supposed to move Feb 1st however the 1st people to look at renting our house said they would pay a yr up front if we were out by Dec1st!!!!! Yikes!!! But we are def going to work it out even though it means my parents have to move all the stuff out of their house too. ( I have the greatest parents) I am so happy they are paying a yr this means I don't have to worry about them not paying every month and we don't have to come up with so much for our rent and Yipee!!!! I can spend time w my kids without working so much whoo hoo and not stress about where $ is coming from.
> 
> OHHHHHHHHH an my crazy DH wants to have your baby's middle name be ummm POP! Really??????? Yes he wants to call her Izzy Pop. Is he out of his mind? He is so serious to its insane and he just says I am uptight. WTH

*
Saphire,* while its short notice maybe its a blessing to not have to move when you are 37 weeks pregnant! Maybe this will be better :)

Lol about your husbands idea for "Izzy Pop" :) 



TeQuiero said:


> I like the girl, but she is VERY dramatic with things and she exaggerates a lot!! I try not to spend too much time with her because she cusses worse than a sailor (and I cuss sometimes, but every other word is a cuss word for her). I haven't said anything to her or her DH, but my DH has been seriously thinking about it, he's the one who first pointed it out to me. She acted like everything should be fine this morning at the bus stop, but it is just frustrating that she messaged me all of 5 texts yesterday and she spent like 7 hours with this girl. I probably won't get the chance to say anything to her for a while, as she works the next 2 to 4 days and this girl is going to be the one getting my BFFs son off of the bus, instead of me like normal.
> 
> Thank you for your input ladies. :hugs:

*TeQuiero-* try your best not to compare time spent... every relationship and friendship is different and you will drive yourself crazy overthinking the amount of time she spends with one friend vs another. Its like when my parents got divorces my mom would sometimes say "You talk to Dad more than me"... and that was really hard because it didnt mean I loved her less. It's not always going to be exactly equal and try to just focus on you and DH and your little ones and if she isnt giving you the time you need then fill your time with people who will :) :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> So, MORE drama. Cousin who I've been having the issues with? Emailed me yesterday and said they are no longer throwing me the family baby shower because "they don't think anyone will come to one they throw". I'm trying not to be hurt by this, but it's really hurtful. The shower isn't about them and the rest of the family knows that and WOULD COME. But there's no one else who I think will throw it. I'm sure they are all going to assume that she is throwing one. Dh said he's fine with it and not to worry about it, blah blah blah, but this is HIS FAMILY. How this can't hurt him is beyond me, but I guess he's used to it. I couldn't deal with having a family like this...thank god for mine!!

*JohnsPrincess-* OH. MY. GOSH. that is soooo mean of her to say that! :( I'm so sorry youre going through this :( :( Ugh.... i want to slap your cousin and give you a hug, xoxoxox Sorry that seems harsh, i just hate seeing you feel that way :(


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh,, JP, I am so sorry that she is being like that! :hugs: 

Jokerette, you are right. I really am just so upset about it because she is not being responsible when she is with them. But, I guess this is where I was 100% sure that I didn't need to be the person who went out partying every weekend and to do stupid things when I got pregnant, and she must not have thought it through the whole way. When she was with her DH they would get her mom or one of the roommates to watch the kids so that they could go out occasionally but not every weekend.


----------



## saphire76

Johnsprincess- are u going to have a shower on your side of the family? That really stinks that she is like this.


----------



## Guppy051708

JP :hugs: i can't believe they would say that! im sorry :( i would be upset by that too

So we i called the New Hampshire Insurance Consumer Dept last week...Liberty Mutual (DHs employer), was trying to say that we are required BY LAW to have health care coverage. We could either take their offer or take someone elses but we HAVE to prove health care...well our insurance is Blue Cross Blue Shield of Massechusettes....and YES in the state of Mass, it IS law of have health insurance otherwise you get a fine of $1000 each year and possibly some other criminal stuff....BUT we live (and work) in the state of New Hampshire and i KNEW that is NOT a law here ("live free or die" baby ;)- state motto lol). So i contacted the Insurance Consumer Dept and they verified that we absolutly do not require coverage and it is NOT a law for NH residents and that we have EVERY right not to get it- Liberty Mutual and even Blue Cross of Blue Shield of Mass cannot legally require us to do such a thing since we are ONLY bound to New Hampshire law....okay so thats great, got that figured out...

THEN...we find out last night, that DH's employer is FORCING us to get health insurance (either theirs or any plan of our choice). That it is a REQUIREMENT for employment...that it would be ground for termination if steve chose not to be insured...well we thought that was crazy given that we pay $12,000 before insurance kicks in...how is it ethical or legal in any way to FORCE someone to pay for something?!...So we called the Labor Department of New Hampshire (this is issue is a labor employment issue, not insurance). The guy at the Labor Dept. said that if we have to pay ANY porition to meet their requirement, if they do not offer insurance at a free cost, then it would be illegal for them to force it...HOWEVER, Liberty Mutual says that if we do not enroll during open enrollment for this year, then he will AUTOMATICALLY be enrolled in coverage....we have no say...Well this Labor Dept. Consumer guy says them automatically enrolling us (which would require them taking a portion out of steves paycheck to pay it) and without steves signature, it would be ILLEGAL as hell! ...so the guy says, Don't enroll. Then when coverage starts (Jan 1st, 2012), and you get that first paycheck that they have deducted the cost out, then call him back and they will take legal action against liberty mutual...we are worried because what if DH looses his job :( ...but the guy said they would keep everything announymous and not give names....so im a bit concerned...but guess we gotta do what we have to do....we asked Liberty Mutual HR what the laws in NH was...we also said we do not object to insurance if there was something more affordable (last night we looked through quote after quote with other insurance companies and they were even MORE expensive). Insurance is costing us 15% of DHs income :shock: So basically he is only making $45,000 per year, but he is worth more than that because he has a college degree AND experience (you're supposed to make more than someone without a degree :dohh:)...HR replies back and says "Sorry we cant direct you with help for other insurance options..." "and its a requirement to have coverage"....that was a huge F*cking help :wacko:...but at least we know the laws....blah! I guess it is what it is...but the older I get, the more i feel like this is not "The Land of the Free" :( ...im so stressed over this! Its not like we dont want coverage! Its just we CANNOT afford it and we are JUST over the income limits for govt help :cry:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks guys. It does suck. I know their hurt is bigger than mine right now, so I'm trying to put my big girl pants on, but it's really hard.

No, I won't be having a shower with my family. We live in Arkansas because of the Army and she was going to throw us one in St Louis. It's 6 hours away but that's where all his family is so we were going to go up there. Almost all of my family is in New England. I will be having a shower in Tampa which is where my mom and our friends out, but it'll be small since many of them are going places for the holiday (Thanksgiving - U.S.). I don't mind that it's small, lol, that's fine. But my mom and little sister will be my only family there. Ah well.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy, Ugh!! It sounds like the drama fairy is making her rounds! What a huge pain in the butt. Insurance is insane. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all this!


----------



## KellyC75

:hug: To those that need them :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls..this is so frustrating, and its even more stressful because open enrollment is only for another week :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

I have read all the dramas and have nothing to say - I'm speechless! (No mean feat I can tell you! :haha:) so sending lots of :hugs: to you all!


----------



## tiggertea

Added GossipGirly to OP.


----------



## Junebugs

*BIG  out to all that need them!!*

I have a question for all you ladies that have already done your nurseries, did you help with the painting?


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, I have been painting DS1's room by myself the last few days. I know that many thers haven't, but I know that our paint does not have any strong odors to it like some do.


----------



## GossipGirly

Thanks :) Guppy been following you on fb. As I said.. we are sooo lucky that we have nhs and people still piss and moan about it it really gets me mad, especially as I have worked in the nhs and people expect so much


----------



## tiggertea

When we did Abbie's room, DH did the bulk of the walls (cream) and I did the decoration painting (multi coloured stars).


----------



## swanxxsong

Aria is not happy about all of your frustrations! As I've been sitting here reading them, she woke up and is kicking up a storm! :haha: but in all seriousness, major :hugs: to those who need them. Things are so frustrating sometimes. :(

I'm exhausted right now. 90 minutes of work left then I need to go home and pack for the weekend and do lots of dishes. I'm hoping to get to bed by 9 if I can though... I feel as though my body needs it. We shall see!


----------



## Guppy051708

almost done for the day swanxx. maybe you can convince hubby to do dishes so you can get some rest...or do what i do and leave them for another day :blush: :dishes:

Thanks GG- I as glad you said something (and my CA friend too)...i think most ppl in the States think universal healthcare is the worst idea...thing is i havn't met one woman from a country that has that doesn't like it...i mean they dont like the wait times and lack of choosing a doctor, but they all seem happy be able to have it for free!

REainting the nursery:: I pained Elliots room practically all by myself :D Just make sure you get no VOC paint (or Low VOC paint if you can). :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha! Well he works his second job tonight Guppy or I totally would ask him. I'd feel guilty though since he is working a 12+ hour day. Sooooo. I will just suck it up and do them. Otherwise they'll sit until Sunday and then they'll probably smell. :haha: it's not too many dishes - I'm just soooo lazy.


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh they totally take it for granted here, moan about waiting times and they just expect so much but at the end of the day, its free, they are made better and the staff work bloody hard. It must be so tough for you x


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha, you sound like me swanxx! lol

GG- yeah...honestly i would relocate to your country just for that lol...i was really put off by that one lady who wrote about $12K not being that expensive...erm for her maybe its not but for us it is! It really made me feel like a piece of trash when she said that...she acted like i actually had a choice in the matter...well if i had a money tree in my front yard then i would...but i have more like a money pit in the ditch :haha: Plus she alluded to the "nothing is free" thing...okay, nothing is free...but thats also why ppl are not FORCED to pay for something :dohh:


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh her response annoyed me too... so I can imagine how it made you feel.


----------



## nightkd

I miss the NHS :( The healthcare system over here is crap!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^AMEN! and thats putting it nicely! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

I told DH my goal in life is to live in the UK before i die...he's up for it...how do i start the citizen process?! :haha: seriously!lol


----------



## GossipGirly

:haha: we are moving to Denver in a few years... oh has been offered a transfer with his company but its nt the right time, they have agreed it will be offered when the contract is up with the job he is on.


----------



## nightkd

Lol!!! I'm not sure about US to UK, but UK to US requires marriage to a US citizen, a job over here (your employer sponsors you) or an education thing... I've looked at the US to UK stuff before, but I don't remember details :lol: (heck, I don't even remember what day it is.... :dohh:)

My DH hates the UK... I told him if we were to move to a different country in the future, I'm taking him to Holland! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I am one of those that moans quite a bit about the NHS (due to some huge failings on a personal and family level), but I do also agree it's better than what a lot of people have, and know that just because I've had issues with the service, doesn't mean it's universally sh1t. :thumbup: Every time I see you talk about $12k on insurance I just about have a coronary Gupp! That's CRAZY money, and for someone to think it's nothing just amazes me! :shock:


----------



## TeQuiero

$12000 is more than I was making in a year when I was working!! GEEZE!! 

If I didn't miss my family so much, and if I wouldn't miss having all of my "advanced technologies" i.e AC, water heater, etc. I would totally g live in Honduras.... I think I am going to wait to do that for until our house gets done being built there!! I already told DH that he better put these things in my house or I am not going!! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

haha you ladies crack me up! :haha: but luv yall :kiss:

I want to live in Holland! My great grandmother (who would only be about 82 if she was still alive) is from Holland. She came over on a boat when she was 4 and she learned english, so she had to translate for her parents...i wish we could find family over there!!!! Id love it!

GG-you are crazy for moving here! :haha:

I have a feeling becoming a UK resident is easier than become a US resident (just bc of all the terrorist crap here and all), but could be wrong...


----------



## GossipGirly

I think its pretty easy here. Although we have a bit of an immigration problem and there is a lot of anger about this from UK people due to lack of jobs and housing with a lot of minority's coming in and working for less than a UK citizen, and I think immigration laws are being changed with the new government...but I dunno im not an expert on the subject lol.

I dont even know where Denver is, I know its Colorado but I have no idea where that it or what it is like :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

I know that it is VERY VERY hard to get US citizenship. It is terrible!


----------



## GossipGirly

well I would think his company would sort all that out if they are offering him a transfer? :/ surely if he moves over for a secure job his family could go over too? x


----------



## tiggertea

My friend went to US with her hubby (who transferred for work) but SHE wasn't allowed to work. I have no other details than that, so I'm no help. :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, if they are offering him a position they would totally work that out! just make sure you apply like 6 months in advance bc i know the govt is backed up REALLY bad with green cards/VISAs and stuff. 

Haha, guess everyone would hate me and dh if we moved there and stole their jobs :blush: i think a lot of Americans feel the same way though, but now im scared to move haha.

Your husband will probably have a working VISA...i doubt you would get one, but you could request it! they are very backed up and it could take a while though.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy what an insurance nightmare!!! I'd be so scared DH would lose his job too but that's not right of them!!! Can you fib to his HR and tell them your enrolling in your own plan like COBRA or do they need proof? Terrible :(

Re painting- I painted the murals myself using acrylic paint but the walls were already painted with the base color.

Girls I'M GOING CRAZY!!! I'm soooooo cold! Day 4 without power. We've gotten a bunch of options for friends houses to stay at but most of them are only offering for us, not our pets. Abd those that are offering for our pets too would make my commute almost 2 hours to work... I'm just venting to you ladies :( thanks for listening :( also I want to catch up on my missed TV shows! Heat is number 1, but DH and are missing our shows, LOL. send warm thoughts our way ok? Thanks for letting me whine. Wahhhh


----------



## GossipGirly

I could cope with not working LOL I am a SAHM now anyway but I could see it getting boring when kids go to school lol!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Dh FINALLY felt the baby move today!! Usually he stops moving as Soon as I talk or we put a hand on. But he's all active right now so I figured I'd try again and it took a few seconds but he kept right on moving about! Good boy!

I'd LOVE to live in the UK again. I lived there from 14-18 when my mom was in the military and I LOVED it. Love Love Love. It's my go-to vacation spot...just wish it wasn't so expensive! LOL

Found some more CUTE toys today...and they don't ship to the US. Hmpf. Lol. Looks like I need to suck it up and call Hamley's!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oohhh and I'm double digits today!! 99 days to go!! Though honestly, I would love for him to come 3 months from today - Feb 2. Lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Yay for double digits JP!! I join you there tomorrow!! I'm so excited for it to be February already!


----------



## tiger

havent read through to catch up yet, but quick question if i can catch you guys before your bed time ... ( its 9am here)....
ive gone to the toilet and when i wiped there was some brown CM ? just a few spots and dots. now i know brown=old so thats good yeah ? im just freaking out because the last time i had some brown CM i had that massive bleed 3 days later :cry:
she hasnt been moving as much the last few days, but i figured its so early and she must be having a growth spurt ? ? 
will catch up in a bit...


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> havent read through to catch up yet, but quick question if i can catch you guys before your bed time ... ( its 9am here)....
> ive gone to the toilet and when i wiped there was some brown CM ? just a few spots and dots. now i know brown=old so thats good yeah ? im just freaking out because the last time i had some brown CM i had that massive bleed 3 days later :cry:
> she hasnt been moving as much the last few days, but i figured its so early and she must be having a growth spurt ? ?
> will catch up in a bit...

Brown does normally = Old and i know for my bubs he will go days with less movement and days with more. But if your really worried hun just go to the Dr. to be sure! It wouldn't hurt......


----------



## tiger

thanks. i know im probably just freaking myself out because whenever i hear of someone else with this i tell them that brown is good because its old. but now that its me, im wondering why i would have some old blood in the first place ?!!? its not from dtd, because we havent done that in a few days, due to me feeling awful. but i have noticed that she hasnt been moving as much, but that could be because ive been more busy with the nursery etc during the day.
arggghh :cry: paranoid :cry:

also :hugs: to all that need them, i love our healthcare system in australia ! 
jp- im sorry about the baby shower, you could organise your own ? thats what i was going to do because i wanted one because i never had one with jesse but no one was organising one for holly! but now i cant afford it ! 
we bought jesse a fish yesterday ! his name is 'Giggles the googly eyed fish" ! jesse loves him ! 
couldnt find any wooden letters in time at the shops for hollys name :cry:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> thanks. i know im probably just freaking myself out because whenever i hear of someone else with this i tell them that brown is good because its old. but now that its me, im wondering why i would have some old blood in the first place ?!!? its not from dtd, because we havent done that in a few days, due to me feeling awful. but i have noticed that she hasnt been moving as much, but that could be because ive been more busy with the nursery etc during the day.
> arggghh :cry: paranoid :cry:
> 
> also :hugs: to all that need them, i love our healthcare system in australia !
> jp- im sorry about the baby shower, you could organise your own ? thats what i was going to do because i wanted one because i never had one with jesse but no one was organising one for holly! but now i cant afford it !
> we bought jesse a fish yesterday ! his name is 'Giggles the googly eyed fish" ! jesse loves him !
> couldnt find any wooden letters in time at the shops for hollys name :cry:

I would think that you'll be okay since it's brown! However, since you did have brown that turned into something worse before, as Junebugs said, it won't hurt to at least call your doc and go in!

Thanks hon. We're getting a small one with our friends back in Tampa and honestly, I'm okay with that. It's just a let down that I was planning for it and now it's not happening. They all live 6 hours away so me planning one would just be a huge pain, lol. It's okay though, I'll get over it!


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> thanks. i know im probably just freaking myself out because whenever i hear of someone else with this i tell them that brown is good because its old. but now that its me, im wondering why i would have some old blood in the first place ?!!? its not from dtd, because we havent done that in a few days, due to me feeling awful. but i have noticed that she hasnt been moving as much, but that could be because ive been more busy with the nursery etc during the day.
> arggghh :cry: paranoid :cry:
> 
> also :hugs: to all that need them, i love our healthcare system in australia !
> jp- im sorry about the baby shower, you could organise your own ? thats what i was going to do because i wanted one because i never had one with jesse but no one was organising one for holly! but now i cant afford it !
> we bought jesse a fish yesterday ! his name is 'Giggles the googly eyed fish" ! jesse loves him !
> couldnt find any wooden letters in time at the shops for hollys name :cry:

Your still feeling her move right?.... just not as much...? I get that with bubs all the time, like every couple days I can still feel him just not as much.


----------



## tiger

yeh, she is still moving/kicking, just slowed down a little .


----------



## Almost Mama

saphire76 said:


> Welcome Gossipgirly!
> 
> Almost mama- so cute!!! I love feeling the baby. By far the best part of carrying babies around lol
> 
> Well we were supposed to move Feb 1st however the 1st people to look at renting our house said they would pay a yr up front if we were out by Dec1st!!!!! Yikes!!! But we are def going to work it out even though it means my parents have to move all the stuff out of their house too. ( I have the greatest parents) I am so happy they are paying a yr this means I don't have to worry about them not paying every month and we don't have to come up with so much for our rent and Yipee!!!! I can spend time w my kids without working so much whoo hoo and not stress about where $ is coming from.
> 
> OHHHHHHHHH an my crazy DH wants to have your baby's middle name be ummm POP! Really??????? Yes he wants to call her Izzy Pop. Is he out of his mind? He is so serious to its insane and he just says I am uptight. WTH

lol i LOVE pretty little liars :D

great about the renters, what wonderful news!!! and its SO funny that he wants to call her izzy pop. 
I take it he's a punk fan? maybe try to convince him to find names that could be shortened to pop? ...not sure that there areee any, lol, but worth a shot!!


----------



## Almost Mama

tiger said:


> havent read through to catch up yet, but quick question if i can catch you guys before your bed time ... ( its 9am here)....
> ive gone to the toilet and when i wiped there was some brown CM ? just a few spots and dots. now i know brown=old so thats good yeah ? im just freaking out because the last time i had some brown CM i had that massive bleed 3 days later :cry:
> she hasnt been moving as much the last few days, but i figured its so early and she must be having a growth spurt ? ?
> will catch up in a bit...

ohmy :( i'm sure ur just worrie for nothing, but i would feel the same. born worriers, i suppose!
i'd guess as long as u arent having any actual bleeding, or pain, u should be ok... but take it easy for a day or two, just to be safe :) no harm in taking a nice, relaxing mommy/daughter break!

i only get on here once ever few days usually, so msg me on fb to keep me posted. i'll be thinking ab you guys. good luck <3:hugs:


----------



## tiger

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> almost done for the day swanxx. maybe you can convince hubby to do dishes so you can get some rest...or do what i do and leave them for another day :blush: :dishes:
> 
> Thanks GG- I as glad you said something (and my CA friend too)...i think most ppl in the States think universal healthcare is the worst idea...thing is i havn't met one woman from a country that has that doesn't like it...i mean they dont like the wait times and lack of choosing a doctor, but they all seem happy be able to have it for free!
> 
> REainting the nursery:: I pained Elliots room practically all by myself :D Just make sure you get no VOC paint (or Low VOC paint if you can). :thumbup:

Gup,

:hugs:
so sorry about the chaos! :(

I can tell you, being Canadian, that:hugs: i love our health coverage. The wait times in the hospitals CAN be bad, but that's because people run there for every little thing.
They do prioritize by severity of the case, and those who need it most, get in first. 
When I went to the emergency room for my cyst rupture, i waited about half an hour, because I was pregnant, it wasn't too bad as they worried it could be bump. 

Also, you DO get to chose your doctor. You can go to any family practitioner, and if you don't like them, you simply find another. If they refer you to a specialist you dont like, you can tell them, and again, theyt will find you another. 

I think it's crazy, the cost of healthcare in the U.S... we do have to pay for insurance coverage through work, but its VERY minimal, and our employers cover the rest. The insurance is just to cover what 'OHIP' (GOV'T coverage) doesn't cover, really. 

We are so lucky we did our fertility treatmeant here, as OHIP covered a lot of the cost. Had we lived in the states, it would likely have cost much more.
We paid on avg only about $800-$900/mth, whereas i've heard people from the U.S pay about $1200, if not more.

I'm SO sorry that you're in this situation, but keep fighting!! what they are putting you through is SO unfair!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sheesh, you girlies move so fast! :haha:

I got my babylegs mystery pack! :happydance: Two pairs of socks and 5 pairs of legwarmers. Only one warmer set was a duplicate, so those will go as a Christmas gift to someone else! :D I'm so happy; that's a steal for 25 bucks, if you ask me!!!!


----------



## nightkd

If your hubby gets a Green Card sponsored by his company, then you should be able to get one too... Or at least a Visa... Honestly I'm not sure about that, I ASSUME a Green Card, since you'd be a permanent resident too... His company would probably have to sponsor you too.

DH had to sponsor me... Which basically means he signed up to be financially responsible for me, no matter what happens while I'm in this country :lol: We can't get benefits or anything and so on.... When I got my Green Card it literally took 2 months to get approved after we sent in the paperwork! :happydance: That is VERY unusual, they had caught up and started processing SUPER quick right before we submitted our stuff, so it was lucky for us! We were expecting to wait around a year before we even got an appointment for an interview!!

It would have been a lot harder in our situation to get DH into the UK, than for me to get into the US... Mostly because the citizen basically has to prove they can support the immigrant financially etc... I would NOT have had enough of an income to do that... I was also already in the US and applied to change status, whereas if you plan to do it (I was visiting on a temporary visa and didn't have any intention of staying, since it was the first time we had met!!!) you have to apply for a fiance visa, which can take a year or more (with limitations on traveling, so you won't see each other often) and then the immigrant gets to enter the country and you HAVE to get married within like 30-90 days (don't remember exactly) and THEN apply for a Green Card... That's how it works UK to US anyway (for a marriage based Green Card) I'm pretty sure it's the same/similar the other way around...

It depends a lot on situation and how you are claiming an eligibility to stay in the country permanently...


----------



## nightkd

swanxxsong said:


> Sheesh, you girlies move so fast! :haha:
> 
> I got my babylegs mystery pack! :happydance: Two pairs of socks and 5 pairs of legwarmers. Only one warmer set was a duplicate, so those will go as a Christmas gift to someone else! :D I'm so happy; that's a steal for 25 bucks, if you ask me!!!!

Yay for Babylegs!! :D I was tempted, but we specifically need SOCKS at this point, so it would have been silly of me to spend the money in the hope we'd get mostly socks :lol:


----------



## nightkd

tiger said:


> havent read through to catch up yet, but quick question if i can catch you guys before your bed time ... ( its 9am here)....
> ive gone to the toilet and when i wiped there was some brown CM ? just a few spots and dots. now i know brown=old so thats good yeah ? im just freaking out because the last time i had some brown CM i had that massive bleed 3 days later :cry:
> she hasnt been moving as much the last few days, but i figured its so early and she must be having a growth spurt ? ?
> will catch up in a bit...

It could just be your body telling you to take a break... Try to stay off your feet and relax... If the movement thing is worrying you, don't hesitate to get checked out, it's always best to trust your instincts :hugs:


----------



## RJ2

Yeah! 3rd Trimester.
Well I've started to get excited as I am feeling so worn out at the moment and have really been hanging out for Hubby to get home, but had my maternity leave approval come through today I realised today I only have 29 more working days left and I was so happy cause when put like that it seems doable. I've taken 16 Dec 2011- 19 Nov 2012. 

Question for you girls.

What is the one thing you really would like to do right now but either can't or is unlikely to happen?

Me, I'd like sleep past 6 in the morning. Even to 6 would be good.


----------



## Jokerette

We have electricity back! Yay!!

JohnsPrincess- Hooray for feeling movement!! So happy for you!!!!!!! :) :) 

Tiger- I'd call your doctor but I'd bet it's just fine since brown is old blood. Maybe it's old blood from a few days ago when you dtd or lofted something heavy.... Keeping you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyangel

RJ2 said:


> Yeah! 3rd Trimester.
> Well I've started to get excited as I am feeling so worn out at the moment and have really been hanging out for Hubby to get home, but had my maternity leave approval come through today I realised today I only have 29 more working days left and I was so happy cause when put like that it seems doable. I've taken 16 Dec 2011- 19 Nov 2012.
> 
> Question for you girls.
> 
> What is the one thing you really would like to do right now but either can't or is unlikely to happen?
> 
> Me, I'd like sleep past 6 in the morning. Even to 6 would be good.

Congrats on 3rd Tri - I only have to wait until Saturday until Im joining you! :happydance:
Rubbish about your lack of sleep. I fell asleep at 10pm last night (rare for me to fall to sleep that early!) and didnt wake until 7.30am so Im dreading getting bigger and more uncomfortable!

One thing I would really like to do is Snowboard!! Me and OH are going to a place in the UK call Xscape on the 12th Nov https://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire its the first time Ive ever been and it has an indoor ski slope which Ive always wanted to go on but obviously I wont be able to..........
Ill just have to make do with the shopping an eating part of it instead, shame hey? :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, can't believe some of us are in 3rd tri already! I'm anxious to be there, since I am starting to lose that breezy 2nd tri effect anyway. Heartburn, sciatica, getting bigger... blah blah blah. Bring on 3rd tri! 

Jokerette-- yay for electricity!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Tuesday I am officially in third tri! Though I lurk on that board now because I dont really feel most of second is applicable anymore... maybe that's what I get for leaving first tri too soon for the same reason! :haha: 

Praying things are better for you today Tiger. I'm sure they are, but if it helps set your mind at ease, I'd ring your midwife. Why not? :)

I totally understand Night! I need to stop the babylegs for a little bit :haha: at least until new tights are out! Zulily and Babysteals tend to get nice footwear deals on socks and such; if you're hunting! Babysteals archives would probably have some nice options too. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Hello Kitty babylegs are the baby steal of the day! ;)


----------



## betho875

I'm due on the 3rd of feb, am a late poster to this thread!


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, :happydance: yay for your electric :happydance:

I think I am getting an ear infection.... and it is making my jaw hurt a little. :nope:
But in better news, DOUBLE DIGITS!! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

Hi betho, did you find out what you are having or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Morning ladies! 

Welcome, betho!!

26 weeks today so one more week until 3rd Tri for me! This really has been going by pretty quickly!

Today...I must clean! We're heading to St Louis tomorrow for one of Dh's cousin's wedding. Should be a nice weekend, I hope. So long as his family doesn't act crazy pants.

Still haven't done ANY of my schoolwork. Hmpf.


----------



## Tobaira

GossipGirly said:


> :haha: we are moving to Denver in a few years... oh has been offered a transfer with his company but its nt the right time, they have agreed it will be offered when the contract is up with the job he is on.

Yay Denver! I live about an hour south of Denver and I love living in Colorado. If you have any questions about it feel free to ask. Our big secret is that people think we get tons of snow all the time, but really that's only up in the mountains. Besides that I think we have the best climate in the world (as long as you don't mind dry - personally I hate any humidity because I have naturally curly hair that frizzes very easily). On average the summer's aren't too hot and the winter's aren't too cold. No worrying about earthquakes or hurricanes and very rarely tornadoes. And we get lots of sunshine which is awesome. Depending on where you live sometimes the wind can be annoying. The drivers all suck but that's probably true everywhere lol. umm.. so yeah, if you couldn't tell I really like where I live =) 

Junebug-I helped with painting our nursery- Just make sure you take breaks and get some fresh air. I probably should have taken more breaks then I did..

congrats and welcome betho!

yay for everyone in the double digits or the third trimester.. I'm getting closer =)

and one thing I would like to do right now is be comfortable.. because at this point there is no such thing as comfortable. And eggs over easy.. I think that's the first thing I'm eating after I give birth lol..


----------



## betho875

Hi All  

Thanks for all the welcomes!

We decided to find out, and 85% pink!!  I hope your earache clears up quickly TeQuiero :-(


----------



## GossipGirly

Oo thanks, I may have to think of some questions. It sounds like a lovley place to live :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

It has been a little bit since I stopped in. I was SUPER busy. Tried the SMEP this month, doesn't sound too hard?? It is when we are not able to just freely BD! :haha: DW and I got donations lined up and despite being sick the week before OV, we SMEPd!

I am still in the TWW wait, actually creeping into 3rd week. My nerves are just too bad, I am so scared to test. This is the 3rd cycle since leaving the comforts of this lovely Feb group in July!

I wanted to come in here and say hello, and hi to teh newbies that aren't familiar with me. You ladies all look soooo wondrful! I wanted to come and give my CONGRATS on entering the 3rd Trimester! It is winding down for you all, I can't wait for the birth announcements especially all the twins that were lingering in here! GL FXD:flower:

Hi Ladies,

Some of you may already know me.... I am having the hardest time trying to convince myself to test. Please look things over on my chart and let me know what you think.... Don't think Aug chart is visible on there, but LP was 20 days!

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh, MrsMM, it is so good to see you!! I have been wondering about you!! I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you and your DW!! :hugs: Keep us informed as to what happens, you know that we are all waiting for you to get your super, extra sticky bean!! :D


----------



## Jokerette

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It has been a little bit since I stopped in. I was SUPER busy. Tried the SMEP this month, doesn't sound too hard?? It is when we are not able to just freely BD! :haha: DW and I got donations lined up and despite being sick the week before OV, we SMEPd!
> 
> I am still in the TWW wait, actually creeping into 3rd week. My nerves are just too bad, I am so scared to test. This is the 3rd cycle since leaving the comforts of this lovely Feb group in July!............

I was JUST thinking about you yesterday and i sent mental baby dust your way :) :dust: I hope this is your month!!!! I cant wait for your test results Friday, xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## tiger

MrsMM - i too have been thinking about you and will send baby you way !! :dust:
welcome BethO - this is a fab group but it moves fast ! so make sure you read as much as you can lol ! 

i imagine this group is going to start moving much faster after we enter the 3rd tri too, with all you working mums starting to take leave etc ! 

thankyou ladies :flower: i had absolutely no more brown cm other than that little bit and ive felt her move and kick a fair bit today. so im not sure what caused it. maybe i need to rest a little more or stop doing so much (kind of hard with a 35lb toddler though :wacko: )
i tried making little tissue paper pom poms for the nursery, but i couldnt for the life of me understand the last step and i could finish it ! damn baby brain :dohh: my mum couldnt even understand it lol ! 
https://www.marthastewart.com/how-to/tissue-paper-pom-poms-how-to#slide_0

does anyone have any cheap DIY tips for the nursery ? what are all you ladies doing to give it a personal effect ? im not too crafty lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> MrsMM - i too have been thinking about you and will send baby you way !! :dust:
> welcome BethO - this is a fab group but it moves fast ! so make sure you read as much as you can lol !
> 
> i imagine this group is going to start moving much faster after we enter the 3rd tri too, with all you working mums starting to take leave etc !
> 
> thankyou ladies :flower: i had absolutely no more brown cm other than that little bit and ive felt her move and kick a fair bit today. so im not sure what caused it. maybe i need to rest a little more or stop doing so much (kind of hard with a 35lb toddler though :wacko: )
> i tried making little tissue paper pom poms for the nursery, but i couldnt for the life of me understand the last step and i could finish it ! damn baby brain :dohh: my mum couldnt even understand it lol !
> https://www.marthastewart.com/how-to/tissue-paper-pom-poms-how-to#slide_0
> 
> does anyone have any cheap DIY tips for the nursery ? what are all you ladies doing to give it a personal effect ? im not too crafty lol

Hmmmm...mostly the DIY stuff I'm trying to get done is toys and clothing items and blankets, no true decorations. That's not to say I won't come up with something. I'd like to do the whole, wooden painted letters over the crib , thing. Though Sebastian is pretty long?? Who am I kidding, I'll probably still do it. LOL


----------



## TeQuiero

Sabastian might not be too bad if you found a nickname out of it that you like, such as Baz or something like that. I am not too good with the whole DIY decorations, but I like DIY projects


----------



## Almost Mama

MrsMM24, FINGERS SUPER CROSSED! hope all goes well and your BFP finds you this month :D 

Welcome Betho :) never too late to join! it's a great group <3

Tig, we just picked colours and plan to play w that for personal effect. We're getting her name done in wodden letters for the wall, pinned up w/pink ribbon, and we have pink blocks to spell out her name on her book case. other than that, its just the colours we're depending on to pull it all together. Once we get the nursery done (which I hope will be within the next few weeks) I'll post pics for sure :) 

CONGRATS to everyone on the double digits, and the 3rd tri's... CAN'T believe how fast this is all happening!! 

Can't wait for this to turn into a baby group :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You can have friends decorate onesies and frame them for the wall-- or, if you're doing letters anyway, you can have friends decorate the letters. :)
I'm not crafty at ALL but those are things I've seen others do that turned out pretty nice.


----------



## tiger

i couldnt find letters for the walls in time and since i wont be going in to town for a while, im just going to make them myself with thick board, cardboard, paints and glitters etc. starting that today, will post pics on my fb, for anyone who has me on there :) 
btw meant to say i couldnt** finish the pom poms :( i was making pink and blue ones since jesse and holly might have to share a room unless we move before hand (which im pretty sure we are )


----------



## EngineerGirl

Wow - we got busy with moving and I just read about 40 pages worth. Lots of fun stuff, and too much frustrating/sad stuff. So sorry to hear about the latter.

Welcome to GG and betho (I think that's all our new ladies). It's a great group here.

Geogem, your UTI sounded so scary. So glad to hear you got it treated promptly.

Love all the Halloween/bump pictures. Everyone looks so great.

JP, so sorry to hear about all your family drama. Too bad you guys can't get face to face and clear the air a bit. Has your OH stepped in at all since it's his family acting so dramatic?

Guppy, so sorry to hear about your insurance hassles. I had a roommate who worked for United Healthcare a few years ago and she said insurance companies are the WORST about giving good coverage and taking care of their employees, which speaks pretty poorly about them as a group. I'm so glad you guys are standing up for yourselves and following the law. Unfortunately I'm pretty sure the reason places like the UK can have their universal coverage is because they're willing to pull on their big boy and girl panties as a country and do austerity measures to actually make taxes cover their expenses, unlike our bickering federal government.

*We're (mostly) moved!* It snowed just a bit where we are the day of our move, but our friends toughed it out and got all our stuff into our new house. We're largely unboxed and with most things put away, although we need to do that last couple hour push to finish getting everything in place. Of course I've realized that this doesn't mean that DH will now give input on the baby registry things I need input on. Instead we've got to get a bunch of tools to do yardwork and actually clean up outside. But hey, we've got a house! I have no room for complaints!


----------



## Junebugs

Do we have a Facebook group???


----------



## tiger

we do, it was posted a few weeks back in the thread. Biscuit Appreciation Group lol


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> we do, it was posted a few weeks back in the thread. Biscuit Appreciation Group lol

WOW... i must be really slow or something.. lol... can you post the link for me :)


----------



## Guppy051708

wowie! how did i miss the link?! :dohh:

we put together our stroller traveling system tonight! Im excited! With DS we never got anything nice, nor anything brand new (besides his crib) so its nice being able to have somewhat a new experience this go around. ...we thought about getting the double stroller but its so much more money...so if its just me, then i will babywear Elliot and push Isaiah in the stroller. If its me and dh then Elliot will go in the travel system and isaiah will go in his old stroller. I am so happy with our purchase! it was $50 off online and such a better price than in the store!

Jokerette, i can't believe you just now got power back!!! But im so happy you did! that must have been rough :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







strollerjog.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tiger

https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
just let us know who u r :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Iv got myself a double buggy guppy, an iCandy pear but I don't think you have those there? It was second hand and converts to either a Double or a single so I am currently using it in single mode for Libby. Also got an ergo too as plan to baby wear when possible. I will join the group when I get on laptop x


----------



## tiger

i just had some random guy on facebook add me and i asked him if i knew him and his reply was :
"no baby, but do you want to? i want to get to know you really well" :wacko:
i replied with ;
:hun, if you look at my profile you will see that im clearly married, have a 20month old son and am pregnant again.... not the kind of 'baby' i think you were after" .
and :ignore:
:haha:


----------



## betho875

tiger said:


> i just had some random guy on facebook add me and i asked him if i knew him and his reply was :
> "no baby, but do you want to? i want to get to know you really well" :wacko:
> i replied with ;
> :hun, if you look at my profile you will see that im clearly married, have a 20month old son and am pregnant again.... not the kind of 'baby' i think you were after" .
> and :ignore:
> :haha:

Tiger that made me laugh out loud! Great response!


----------



## dizzyangel

Hello and welcome to the newbies! Glad you have come to join us!

Tiger I :rofl: at your reply!! Bet he wasnt expecting that :haha:


----------



## dizzyangel

I shall try join the facebook group next time I log on to it......I very rarely go on it anymore. Think the last time I ventured onto facebook was the middle of September coz my 'friend' messaged me on there and I still havent been on to reply to her - oops!!!

p.s. check out my shiney new countdown ticker for days left at work :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Hiya Ladies :wave:

Im defo getting shorter on time now to catch up.....No more :coffee: for me!

Still so much to organise & im also catching up with friends before I leave :friends: Today is gonna be hard, My Best Friend (for over 25 years) is coming to see me....For the last time in a long while :cry:


----------



## dizzyangel

Hope you have a lovely time with your bezzie Kelly!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

GG- i saw those strollers! They are freaking AMAZING!!!!!!!!! They sell them in the big cities here (like Boston, New York City, ect) I would love to get one but there's no way we could afford that :nope: The travel system we got was only $190, so about $90 for the stroller and $90 for the carseat (which we needed anyways). But oh man i can't believe you found that second hand! Here they would be taken in a heartbeat but yes those strollers are to die for!

Kelly-im sorry hun :hugs: i hope you enjoy your time together :flow:



betho875 said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> i just had some random guy on facebook add me and i asked him if i knew him and his reply was :
> "no baby, but do you want to? i want to get to know you really well" :wacko:
> i replied with ;
> :hun, if you look at my profile you will see that im clearly married, have a 20month old son and am pregnant again.... not the kind of 'baby' i think you were after" .
> and :ignore:
> :haha:
> 
> Tiger that made me laugh out loud! Great response!Click to expand...

:rofl: hilarious!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We're prob going to get a new travel system this time around, too. Last time, someone gifted me a car seat and I borrowed a stroller. I am really excited this time to have the whole system that fits together. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> JP, so sorry to hear about all your family drama. Too bad you guys can't get face to face and clear the air a bit. Has your OH stepped in at all since it's his family acting so dramatic?
> 
> *We're (mostly) moved!* It snowed just a bit where we are the day of our move, but our friends toughed it out and got all our stuff into our new house. We're largely unboxed and with most things put away, although we need to do that last couple hour push to finish getting everything in place. Of course I've realized that this doesn't mean that DH will now give input on the baby registry things I need input on. Instead we've got to get a bunch of tools to do yardwork and actually clean up outside. But hey, we've got a house! I have no room for complaints!

He hasn't said anything to them. But I 100% understand that. He's told me for as long as I can remember that his family is nuts and that he chooses to not spend any more time with them than he HAS to. I didn't understand that...I mean...my family - we can't get enough of each other. We may argue once in a while, but we get over it very quickly. So I thought :shrug: . But no, he's right. Crazypants. 

One of his OTHER cousins, lol, who lives here on the base we do, she feels the same way. We were talking about it and she said she wishes she could throw the lot of them into a locked room and make them hash it out. She's actually on sort of another branch of the family. Her grandfather is my husbands uncle or something along those lines. I forget. But her side is JUST AS CRAZY. And her grandpa said he's not going to the wedding this weekend (of another cousin) because of the family members who didn't go to the funeral (that they didn't know about...). CRAZY PANTS!!!

Yeah for a pretty smooth move!!! Glad it's over and you're getting all settled!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Do we have a Facebook group???

I believe you're added now! (If you were one of the two that requested it!) :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> wowie! how did i miss the link?! :dohh:
> 
> we put together our stroller traveling system tonight! Im excited! With DS we never got anything nice, nor anything brand new (besides his crib) so its nice being able to have somewhat a new experience this go around. ...we thought about getting the double stroller but its so much more money...so if its just me, then i will babywear Elliot and push Isaiah in the stroller. If its me and dh then Elliot will go in the travel system and isaiah will go in his old stroller. I am so happy with our purchase! it was $50 off online and such a better price than in the store!
> 
> Jokerette, i can't believe you just now got power back!!! But im so happy you did! that must have been rough :hugs:

I think you're added to the group now (if you were the other to request it!)

Oooh! I've had our travel system sitting in our living room since about August! KILLS me! I'm so excited to use it!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So, looks like we'll be moving at some point! Gotta love the Army! There's a spot that's opened up in Houston that DH REALLY wants. We both miss the ocean/beach and if we can't get back to Florida, Houston sounds fine. That's where his command is so we'd have more people around us too. I don't really care either way, I like moving around, so I'm happy. Well, when he called about that, he was told that he's going up for a Command Board. *gulp* If he gets command of somewhere that's pretty big...sort of scary. I really don't want him to deploy again. He wouldn't, necessarily, but there's a way bigger chance of than than if he stays in recruiting! 

Anyways, they basically said that he goes up for the board at the end of this month. Results probably at the end of Dec. If he passes through the board, we WILL move, just have No Idea where it will be. Could be in the states, could be overseas, etc. If he does NOT pass the board, then there's a 99% chance that he'll get the transfer to Houston he wants. He says he Should get 90 days before he has to move. I sure hope so...LOL. It's exciting, but scary! 

So now I'm like...to put the nursery together or not???


----------



## betho875

tiger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
> just let us know who u r :)

Just requested to join


----------



## saphire76

tiger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
> just let us know who u r :)

Just sent a request. I am Heather Semmens. Thanks!


----------



## saphire76

Hey ladies!!

Welcome Betho

Mrsm- I am sending you good thoughts and can't wait to hear the good report!

Engineergirl- So glad you are in and can get settled before the baby gets here.

Johnsprincess- I would hold off until you know for sure. You wouldn't want to do it 2x's ya know.

I have a customer on the way through the door so I will catch up on my news later. Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Do we have a Facebook group???
> 
> I believe you're added now! (If you were one of the two that requested it!) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nope wasn't me.. i dont have FB at work.. i will join tonight when i get home.

KELLY- BIG HUGS FOR YOU!!! :hugs::hugs:

GUPPY- That looks like an awesome stroller! I am having such a hard time picking one out (my mother offered to buy it for me)


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
> just let us know who u r :)


I requested :D 
Im stephanie kirsch :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I took DS for a long walk this am and that travel system is amazing!
If you are looking for a price savy deal but a NICE system, thats def the one!

JuneBugs-thats awesome she is buying you one!!! Depending on the price limit, i find those orbit strollers to be the coolest things and the icandy ones! They are expensive, but if someone else is paying, might as well get something great! haha


*happy belated V-Day to my Elliot Nehemiah!​**​*
Yesterday was Viability Day​


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> I took DS for a long walk this am and that travel system is amazing!
> If you are looking for a price savy deal but a NICE system, thats def the one!
> 
> JuneBugs-thats awesome she is buying you one!!! Depending on the price limit, i find those orbit strollers to be the coolest things and the icandy ones! They are expensive, but if someone else is paying, might as well get something great! haha
> 
> 
> *happy belated V-Day to my Elliot Nehemiah!​**​*
> Yesterday was Viability Day​

I will look into that one... she said cost is no issue and to get whatever i want... is that one a travel system too? I really wanted that

*HAPPY V-DAY TO ELLIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Guppy051708

yep, it can :D

Also you can buy extra parts to get different uses out of it :thumbup:
Def watch the videos. ..the thing i like about the orbit is that it swivals around 360 degrees, even for the carseat, and that is super convenient especially when the baby starts get bigger!

https://www.orbitbaby.com/en/


----------



## nightkd

Happy V-Day Guppy! And anyone else who's there now! :)

What do you guys think on Red Raspberry Leaf Tea? I'm tempted to get some and start drinking it now (supposed to be generally good, good for toning up uterus and it might help me drink more water during the day (thinking I'll try it iced ;)))... I was always under the impression you should wait until close to or full term, but I've also read it's gentle enough to drink throughout pregnancy. Am I okay to start now?

Oh and for anyone in the US:

https://www.iherb.com/

Use code: NUM371 if you're a new customer, for $5 off of order... Then just pay shipping (which seems to be reasonable).

ETA: They also have 1 free sample per order!! :D

https://www.iherb.com/Free-Samples


----------



## MrsMM24

So happy to see you all doing so well. It warms my heart. I needed that today. I came in here today as you all make me smile when tears are streaming at the loss of Baby D, my February Angel!

TEQUIERO, JOKERETTE, TIGER, ALMOST MAMA, SAPHIRE76... thank you for your thoughts. I loove seeing your pics! Needed all of this today. Not sure why, but the BFN really got me down this morning and seeing your messages was a blessing. Miss you guys! Thanks! :hugs:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

You can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> What do you guys think on Red Raspberry Leaf Tea? I'm tempted to get some and start drinking it now (supposed to be generally good, good for toning up uterus and it might help me drink more water during the day (thinking I'll try it iced ;)))... I was always under the impression you should wait until close to or full term, but I've also read it's gentle enough to drink throughout pregnancy. Am I okay to start now?

Ive gotten mixed reviews on this as well, however, i have come to the conclusion that taking it before and during pregnancy is more beneficial. A lot of ppl that think you shouldn't take it until full term are the ones that misinterpret the use of RRLT. They think RRLT will throw you into labor-that it can start labor...some ppl may say it did, but honestly as a birth educator and doula, i know thats not going to happen...it may be coincidental but RRLT will not throw you into labor (which is what those ppl worry about taking it before 37 weeks). However, RRLT is good for uteruine toning and the other stuff you stated. In order for it to be effective, it needs to be taken over time, so i say start it now (always talk to your doc/MW first though). Im going to start taking it now too (i forgot about it :dohh:). Taking it at full term wont prove much benefit to your uterus since it wouldn't been taken very long to get the effects.


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think on Red Raspberry Leaf Tea? I'm tempted to get some and start drinking it now (supposed to be generally good, good for toning up uterus and it might help me drink more water during the day (thinking I'll try it iced ;)))... I was always under the impression you should wait until close to or full term, but I've also read it's gentle enough to drink throughout pregnancy. Am I okay to start now?
> 
> Ive gotten mixed reviews on this as well, however, i have come to the conclusion that taking it before and during pregnancy is more beneficial. A lot of ppl that think you shouldn't take it until full term are the ones that misinterpret the use of RRLT. They think RRLT will throw you into labor-that it can start labor...some ppl may say it did, but honestly as a birth educator and doula, i know thats not going to happen...it may be coincidental but RRLT will not throw you into labor (which is what those ppl worry about taking it before 37 weeks). However, RRLT is good for uteruine toning and the other stuff you stated. In order for it to be effective, it needs to be taken over time, so i say start it now (always talk to your doc/MW first though). Im going to start taking it now too (i forgot about it :dohh:). Taking it at full term wont prove much benefit to your uterus since it wouldn't been taken very long to get the effects.Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I was thinking...! If I start taking it with just a few weeks left and then go into labour a week 'early' or something, I wouldn't have been taking it long at all... :shrug:

I like the taste of it anyway, so I think I might order some tea now and then in a few weeks, order some pills so I can make sure I'm increasing to a good amount and getting it regularly...

Thanks :)


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies, sorry i have not been around alot but i am waiting for bt to come install us a new line and they have now told me they cant get here till the 17th :(

If i dont get on for a while then good luck kelly with your big move x


----------



## becstar

Guppy051708 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think on Red Raspberry Leaf Tea? I'm tempted to get some and start drinking it now (supposed to be generally good, good for toning up uterus and it might help me drink more water during the day (thinking I'll try it iced ;)))... I was always under the impression you should wait until close to or full term, but I've also read it's gentle enough to drink throughout pregnancy. Am I okay to start now?
> 
> Ive gotten mixed reviews on this as well, however, i have come to the conclusion that taking it before and during pregnancy is more beneficial. A lot of ppl that think you shouldn't take it until full term are the ones that misinterpret the use of RRLT. They think RRLT will throw you into labor-that it can start labor...some ppl may say it did, but honestly as a birth educator and doula, i know thats not going to happen...it may be coincidental but RRLT will not throw you into labor (which is what those ppl worry about taking it before 37 weeks). However, RRLT is good for uteruine toning and the other stuff you stated. In order for it to be effective, it needs to be taken over time, so i say start it now (always talk to your doc/MW first though). Im going to start taking it now too (i forgot about it :dohh:). Taking it at full term wont prove much benefit to your uterus since it wouldn't been taken very long to get the effects.Click to expand...

I started taking it last time from about 32 weeks I think and Ilana was 16 days late and I had to be induced, so for me it definitely didn't cause premature labour!!! I think that for me I would still wait until around the same time to take it but that's just me being cautious.

UK ladies, have your midwives mentioned the flu jab? Mine hasn't so far and I am unsure about it... I just feel odd having it in pg and have never had flu ever.


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh I don't want it, I'm never poorly so I dont see the need so they an save it for some one who needs it lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had the flu really bad a couple years ago and said never again! So last year I had the shot and didn't get the flu, though my arm was sore forEVER. This year I was putting it off because I didn't know if I wanted to risk the sore arm. And at my ob appt last week, the dr asked if I wanted it and I didn't know I could actually get it right then and right there. So I said yes, and the dr did it herself and it was sore for like that afternoon and that was it. 
I got it too because my DH doesn't agree with the shot and so our son won't be getting it. So this is a way to help protect him a little bit as well. :thumbup:


----------



## becstar

I have no issue with jabs in general and will get the baby immunised against MMR etc but I have this weird thing about the flu jab... I guess because they constantly change it. Plus my brother had a terrible reaction to the swine flu jab and it really put me off.


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> I have no issue with jabs in general and will get the baby immunised against MMR etc but I have this weird thing about the flu jab... I guess because they constantly change it. Plus my brother had a terrible reaction to the swine flu jab and it really put me off.

I agree with you. My Dr. did tell me i should get it but I am not going too..


----------



## Guppy051708

I know im not in the UK, but it still recommended here. However, i decided not to get it for a plethora of reasons...mainly because i havn't had the flu since i was 10 and im a stay at home mom, so my risk is a lot less than someone who works or has their child in daycare. But bigger than that, if you read the insert for the flu shot, it's no known whether the strands used in labs to create the shot actually work for strands that are naturally occuring. :dohh: If you read closely on the insert you can find out for yourself. Also, there is only a few strands put in the shot and its whatever the CDC (or whoever it is that researches it), says is the *most likely* strand for you to get...it usually has strands from last yr in it...they try to put new strands for the most common for this year, but really they can't do that since they dont have the strands yet, so you are not protected from all flu strands and there are tons of them-you just never know which youll come into contact. Most people think if you get the shot you wont get the flu, but bc of these factors, its not totally true....but i do know some ppl think highly of the shot and so its def. a personal decision, plus you have to keep in mind your lifestyle. For someone like me, im not at as large a risk, but for someone that works alot or is around sick people (like a nurse or doctor) and/or has children in childcare, i could totally see that! I think taking lifestyle into consideration makes its a per person basis. It sorta annoyes me that doctors and other large corporations say getting the flu shot is a must...well maybe for some people in certain demographics it is, but its not for everyone. Maybe if i had asthma or was elderly then i would consider it, if i were working i would think about it (depending on my job), if my kid was in school or put in daycare then i probably would get it, but thats not my situation.plus we just dont know enough of the effects on an unborn baby for me to be able to make a fully informed decision, so for me, i just assume not get it, but that doesn't make someone wrong for getting it. Just think about your own circumstances, do the research, and make your choice.


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
> just let us know who u r :)

Ok I sent a request.. i'm Camille Gooderham


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> I know im not in the UK, but it still recommended here. However, i decided not to get it for a plethora of reasons...mainly because i havn't had the flu since i was 10 and im a stay at home mom, so my risk is a lot less than someone who works or has their child in daycare. *But bigger than that, if you read the insert for the flu shot, it's no known whether the strands used in labs to create the shot actually work for strands that are naturally occuring.  If you read closely on the insert you can find out for yourself. Also, there is only a few strands put in the shot and its whatever the CDC (or whoever it is that researches it), says is the *most likely* strand for you to get...it usually has strands from last yr in it...*they try to put new strands for the most common for this year, but really they can't do that since they dont have the strands yet, so you are not protected from all flu strands and there are tons of them-you just never know which youll come into contact. Most people think if you get the shot you wont get the flu, but bc of these factors, its not totally true....but i do know some ppl think highly of the shot and so its def. a personal decision, plus you have to keep in mind your lifestyle. For someone like me, im not at as large a risk, but for someone that works alot or is around sick people (like a nurse or doctor) and/or has children in childcare, i could totally see that!

That is the EXACT reason why I am not getting it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Also, i dont think most ppl know this, but i just wanted to point out, the flu ITSELF is not harmful to a baby (under normal circumstances, there is also exceptions to the rule, so it could be possible to be bad to the baby), the problem is if the mother gets a fever (i think over 102.2 degrees but can't be sure. ). The fever from the flu is where the biggest risk runs for the baby, not the flu itself.


----------



## becstar

My sister is a nurse and said 'the virus itself isn't active' - so I am baffled as to how it works then?


----------



## monkeydo

I got my flu jab, the nurse was running the clinic when I went for my last midwife appointment so I just joined the queue. I've not had flu for years, but the midwife was very clear that being pregnant puts me in the high risk group and that pregnant women who got swine flu last year were totally knocked off their feet for weeks, or hospitalised. That might just be scare tactics and worse case scenario, but I'd rather be safe than sorry personally. It didn't hurt at all and I've had no side effects as far as I know.


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar said:


> My sister is a nurse and said 'the virus itself isn't active' - so I am baffled as to how it works then?

:dohh: good question! You've got me wondering the same!


----------



## sparklez

Mrs MM lovely to hear from you really hope December is your month KMFX


----------



## sparklez

becstar said:


> UK ladies, have your midwives mentioned the flu jab? Mine hasn't so far and I am unsure about it... I just feel odd having it in pg and have never had flu ever.

Yes I'm wondering about this too, I've been advised twice now to have the combined jab Pandermix. I've had seasonal flu jabs a couple of times but didn't last year and really not keen while pregnant. Cochrane review of literature is not very supportive of giving it out universally, apparently the label on the packets says something like should be given to pregnant women only when there is good reason but GPs and midwives are giving out univesal advise:shrug:. Tried to find current info on swine flu but it's really hard, as far as I can see it's active in some places in southern hemisphere like indonesia but nothing in Northern Hemisphere at the moment? (this was on WHO website). The drugs companies are saying it's safe because the other flu jabs are so they can assume swine flu jab is too, which didn't sound too convincing to me. 



Guppy051708 said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> My sister is a nurse and said 'the virus itself isn't active' - so I am baffled as to how it works then?
> 
> :dohh: good question! You've got me wondering the same!Click to expand...

My (very) basic understanding is that the cell is still the same although not active- it can't cause the disease but your immune system can learn to recognise the cells and produce antibodies which fit to that shape of cell so if it comes across it in the future it knows how to make the antibodies.


----------



## sparklez

Had 28wk MW apt today, and... booked a homebirth!! 

Have got 1 hypnobirth session left and now feeling so relaxed and confident about the birth think it will be fine at home!! Didn't even consider it at first so it's a big turn around!! So excited about birth now, can't wait :happydance: 

Got to hear the hb again (don't have a doppler so it's a right novelty) was 140 thought it would be slower by now. 

And even more excited because new carpets being put down in 4 rooms in our house on MONDAY:yipee: Needed doing since we moved in 3 years ago but landlord has taken ages to get round to it.


----------



## tiger

dizzyangel said:


> I shall try join the facebook group next time I log on to it......I very rarely go on it anymore. Think the last time I ventured onto facebook was the middle of September coz my 'friend' messaged me on there and I still havent been on to reply to her - oops!!!
> 
> p.s. check out my shiney new countdown ticker for days left at work :happydance:

look at your ticker!! i bet you're excited !! :dance: 

kelly - i hope you have fun,it must be hard. it was for me moving across state let alone continents 

guppy- happy belated v-day to yourself and holly !!!! :happydance:

nightkd - although i never pushed jesse out vaginally fully (i got him a little out but no further), i say it works ! i will be taking it again this time even though im having a c-section but for blood loss and to tone the uterus. when in full labour with jesse, it moved quite quickly, i was in bearable pain until 6cm ! :shock: and it was fast when we finally got started. also i had hardly any blood loss for the lochia. i bled for a week and a half, and it was like a light period. so i would highly recommend it !! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiger

yay for a homebirth sparklez !!
if i didnt have such a crappy labour in general last time i might have considered it !
ok so my lovely toddler has decided that he doesnt need to nap every day and refused to nap yesterday :dohh: so couldnt get much done but here are a few photos of jesses playroom (will be hollys playroom too when i buy her more toys etc) and jesse and hollys room .

letters im making... have since painted them but they look crap since ive painted them :cry: 

rocking cradle (im in the middle of buying frills off the internet for the bottom and over the top but because its an old cradle (the one i used as a newborn) the frills are very hard to find !!)

half of her cupboard(i have many many more of her clothes in a box lol )

part of the playroom

jesses cot etc in the room at the moment


----------



## Almost Mama

yay for nesting and baby shopping! we bought the 2nd colour for scarlet's nursery today, doing green and pink, and just have the 2 green walls left to do! got her crib built, and her dresser is next on the list!!. it's coming SO quickly, but i cannot believe how much there is to buy!! lol. my shower is the 26th of this mth, so hopefully that will help out a lot, since this is our first and we started w/nothing! lol. 

i requested to join the FB book.
I'm Samantha Paul
(I assume u know this by now Kris, lol)

sorry about your BFN MM24 :( but this means that maybe you'll get a christmas surprise :) ill be thinking about you and sending you LOTS of luck, love, and baby dust until then!!! xo


----------



## nightkd

I just ordered a bag of RLT from that iherb website :) I couldn't find any straight RLT last time and ended up with the 3rd tri tea by Earth Mama and HATED it... It has peppermint in it I believe and it aggravated my heartburn :( so I didn't drink it... And left it too late to order RLT...

Bump pic:
https://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/PrettyMama90/IMGP1506.jpg

Pics look good Tiger!!! I'd really like to work out DD's room before Peawich arrives, I started on some wall letters for E and was totally unhappy with how they were turning out, so they've been stored since... I'd love a nice wall decal (since we're going to be moving from here at some point - don't really want to paint here) but they're pretty expensive...


----------



## tiger

great bump !!! 
yeh im not sure im so happy with the way they turned out :( ill try some more but just might end up needing to go to town again for some wooden letters in a few weeks .argh i spent a lot of money on the paints and alot of time trying to do this ! im not very crafty and im incredibly impatient lol 
i also just bought some cheap tule from the local op shop and im going to sew a fly net/ sheet thing for over the bassinet. ive never sewn in my life so this may take me a while


----------



## tiggertea

Added betho to OP.
I am still here reading along girlies, just been completely rushed all the time so not commenting. 

News here:
I've been ill since Sunday. Not flu-ey or anything, just like the morning sickness (all-day) revisited. Not fun! 
I have 5 weeks til I go off on Maternity Leave (Xmas is the busiest time/heaviest work where I am so don't want to over-do it! :haha:). Quite excited because in that 5 weeks, I have 2 weeks hols to take, leaving 3 weeks work. I work a max of 2 shifts/week, so 6 more days of work and I'm DONE! :shock:


----------



## sparklez

tiger i love your nursery pics it's going to look fab. could you get letters off ebay or a site like etsy?

night - we've got declals, got to wait 3 wk after painting to put them up so 2 wk left. we got these: https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/product/jungle_wall_stickers_/ they were about £12 off amazon, free delivery and there's enough in there for the whole room as we don't want them everywhere

tigger - so jealous! I've got 34 days at work till maternity leave, can't wait


----------



## ZombieKitten

GD test results came back normal!! :wohoo:


----------



## Junebugs

*3RD TRI TODAY!!!!!! YAY!!!!* :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::wohoo::bunny::bunny:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> *3RD TRI TODAY!!!!!! YAY!!!!* :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::wohoo::bunny::bunny:

Yay!!! :wohoo: Congrats Junebugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

congrats on 3rd Tri!!!!! :) 

I'm so excited... only 5 more days until I'm into the double-digit countdown!!! :)


----------



## nightkd

tiger said:


> great bump !!!
> yeh im not sure im so happy with the way they turned out :( ill try some more but just might end up needing to go to town again for some wooden letters in a few weeks .argh i spent a lot of money on the paints and alot of time trying to do this ! im not very crafty and im incredibly impatient lol
> i also just bought some cheap tule from the local op shop and im going to sew a fly net/ sheet thing for over the bassinet. ive never sewn in my life so this may take me a while

I like to be crafty, but I'm impatient too!!! :lol: I tried to do a garden theme on ours and I'm thinking I might need to go for something more simple... They are 3d, beveled edge (is that the right word?) so I was trying to draw little scenes... Like grass on bottom, butterflies flying etc... I just don't think these are going to work like that and patterns etc, or even just plain colours would work a lot better.

I love tulle! I want to take a trip to the fabric store to get some materials to make some hanging butterflies... We'll see how that turns out :nope::haha: I have so much inspiration, but when I go to start a project I get frustrated quickly so it never gets finished :blush:


----------



## nightkd

BTW, we had a 4.7 mag earthquake here this morning O_O Totally freaky!! It woke DH up, I was already up on my computer and it took a few seconds to realise what was going on.. It shook the plates in the kitchen and stuff on DH's desk, it felt like someone stomping to begin with (we live in an apartment, so that was one of my first thoughts!) then it got stronger and I thought there was an explosion or something, then logic kicked in and I realised it was probably an earthquake... Scurried into the bedroom to squeal at DH :lol: I was shaking (aside from the quake) and everything...


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

night, was that in Oklahoma? Kind of scary that an earthquake can happen so far inland... I saw that on the news and I was like, :saywhat:

Yay for 3rd tri, Junebugs!! :yipee:
Yay for no GD, Zombie!! :yipee: 

I feel like you all are so far ahead of me... :( I still have a long ways to go to double digits... But I know it will go fast as soon as I get there... so trying not to rush it. :)


----------



## tiggertea

v day tomorrow. :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

an earthquake! they have been so strange lately!

JuneBugs- Congrats on 3rd Trimester!!!!
Zombie-So happy you passed!!! thats awesome!!!

ASF, i went to the mall today and got 2 pairs of maternity pants...they are so freaking expensive though! But glad to have them bc i was rotating only 2 pairs before and thats just not doable!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have been wearing yoga style pants, or just been wearing my jeans and tucking the buttons in and wearing long maternity shirts. :haha: I have like 1 pair of actual maternity pants, I have some overalls and a skirt that are maternity, but it is chilly right now.... I might be back into the overalls before the baby gets here if it is like last year and 100 on New Years Day!


----------



## tiggertea

I have a couple of pairs of Maternity jeans from last time and a pair of "work"/dressy trousers, but mostly if I'm just staying in the house it's jersey fabric tracksuit bottoms or better still PJ bottoms all the way! :blush: :haha:
Went looking at new bras yesterday and the word "maternity" stuck in front of the thing adds about 20% to the price tag. Nice.


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice!
Motherhood maternity has a sale going on. Its buy 3 nursing bras get one free!

I also tried on some winter jackets...im VERY small chested...everything fit good except in the boobs! ....someone was not thinking when they designed that coat! :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

I have the opposite problem :lol: I have huge boobs. :holly: Bit like that.... :haha: So need lots of support.


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiggertea, I didn't realize we have the same EDD!! Yay for v-day tomorrow!! 

I have four pairs of maternity pants... one left over from last time that don't fit very well and so I rarely wear them. The other three I bought from Burlington for $15 each and I loooooooove them! Burlington is the best for maternity, I have found. 
I am going to need a maternity coat very soon. My regular coat barely zips! I'm excited to shop, but concerned about the price. You would think they would make maternity clothes _cheaper_ since we are only going to wear them a few months, right? :wacko: 
Since coats are so expensive anyway, I'm thinking either consignment (though I'm not sure where around here) or just a regular coat in a bigger size. Even a man's. I don't care so long as it's warm and covers my belly!


----------



## tiggertea

I have my "maternity" coat from last time too. It was a regular coat, in a size bigger than normal, but the key thing was it was a "swing" style coat, so double breasted style buttons over the boobs then just drapes nicely over the bump etc.


----------



## Guppy051708

I know! I couldn't believe the price of the coat when i tried it on! It was $85! :shock: like WTH?! I mean, iim only going to wear it a couple times and thats it, it is insane! The cute ones different fit my bust...im betting if it didn't fit mine its not going to fit anyones bc im so flat chested! The other one, i didn't like. It was a puffer coat...im already a cow i dont need to add marshmellow to the list! :haha:
If anyone finds anything nice, that is actually warm enough, please send me a link :flower: I am having trouble finding anything warm. There are lots of really cute fall like jackets (with the wool orwhatever thats made of), but they are NOT warm enough for New England winters :cold:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, no... I would imagine it's going to get pretty cold here in OH, too. I'll let you know if I find anything... I'll probably look at Burlington and online... Do you have a Burlington up there?


----------



## Guppy051708

We do :D I totally forgot about it though :dohh: We moved here from central PA almost 2 yrs ago, but in central PA we dont have Burlingtons, so i never think of it! Maybe i can go tomorrow to look! If i find cheap maternity pants there, im gonna buy those and take the other ones back to Motherhood Maternity that i just bought today! Im gonna go look online and see what they have! Thanks hun!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Just browsed amazon. Not much. I'm sorry, but a belted sweater is NOT a coat. And like you said, I don't want a puffer!! Starting to think a larger coat is going to be the answer. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh my gosh, no... I would imagine it's going to get pretty cold here in OH, too. I'll let you know if I find anything... I'll probably look at Burlington and online... Do you have a Burlington up there?

so i looked on burlington website, and i found the maternity, but i dont see an option for coat and when i searched "maternity coat" nothing came up...do you have an actual link for the maternity coats there? I can't seem to find them. :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Burlington is the BEST for maternity. So far I've bought three pairs of pants and three shirts and it cost me about $70 total. Can't beat it. :)
We have a Motherhood at our mall, and they have gorgeous stuff, but they are so expensive I don't even go in!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No... IMO, Burlington's website is pretty much useless unless you're shopping baby stuff. I think you just have to go.


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, thanks! i'll probably go tomorrow :D

i was just gonna get a larger size coat, but im so short i cant do that :nope: the arms are WAY too big and then i practically float in it because its way too long...being short is awesome! haha


----------



## Guppy051708

This is the coat i tried on today from motherhood maternity...basically, if you have nipples...dont waste your time! :haha: it wont fit! :nope:

https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=979950070&MasterCategory_Id=MC8


----------



## sparklez

Guppy051708 said:


> This is the coat i tried on today from motherhood maternity...basically, if you have nipples...dont waste your time! :haha: it wont fit! :nope:

:rofl:

I'm just wearing my normal coat, won't do up any more so just wearing a scarf to cover the gap!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have been wearing zip up sports sweaters...but i have to leave them unzipped :blush:...and they arn't very warm :nope: so this isn't gonna work for long.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just tried on a coat someone had given me that is a 12P... and I think it's going to fit. Two of the buttons popped off so will need sewn back on anyway, so I might not put them back exactly where they were... Might not be warm enough for the really cold days,though. 
Still going to go look at Burlington and see if I can find a deal. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

These seeem to be the warmest ones ive found that arnt marshmellow coats. Apparently the Japanese women are the only ones that like to keep warm during winter! :haha:

https://www.dinodirect.com/se-Coldproof-warming-maternity-coat/

Im thinking of getting this one, but im going to wait until we go to Burlington tomorrow.
It's Asian styled but its what im gonna have to go with if i dont find anythign tomorrow. ive search the internet high and low and have not found anything else warm or price worthy if it was warm.
https://www.dinodirect.com/maternity-outerwear-coldproof-warming-thick-large-puffed-collar.html


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Those look warm and the prices are reasonable... I've never heard of that site before-- is it reputable? 
Haha "Pocket design looks casual and is practical that you will love it although and this pleasure surely will influence your baby from the healthy way" Not quite sure what that means... :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i went to penn state with lots of Asians...their english is quite funny.
as far as i know its reputable, but im gonna look for reivews online if i do decide to purchase.


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, so based on my quick short...im not sure if they are legit or not :shrug: ...some ppl really liked them (and their prices) but the only downfall was how long it takes to ship (a month). other ppl hated it and said dont' waste time/money...so idk...im hoping i find something tomorrow at Burlington.


----------



## KellyC75

No time for a proper read back :coffee: But thankyou for all your comments :friends:

It was an emotional day saying :wave: to my Best Friend on Friday....We are both pregnant too, so this was us.....

:cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry:

Yesterday was another tough day...Had to re-home my 10 year old Beagle dog :cry: The new owners are lovely though & I know she'll have a very happy time, she even has a new Beagle boyfriend :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> No time for a proper read back :coffee: But thankyou for all your comments :friends:
> 
> It was an emotional day saying :wave: to my Best Friend on Friday....We are both pregnant too, so this was us.....
> 
> :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry:
> 
> Yesterday was another tough day...Had to re-home my 10 year old Beagle dog :cry: The new owners are lovely though & I know she'll have a very happy time, she even has a new Beagle boyfriend :winkwink:

Oh hun... :hug: , just remember it is going to be hard but you are also going to make WONDERFUL new memories where your going! I'm sure your Beagle will we happy with her new BF ;)


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC- :hugs: thinking of you today! :(
-------------------------------------------------------

RE: Coat conversation- I almost bought a coat yesterday at Kohls... but its soooo expensive to buy a winter coat anyway, not to mention maternity.... It was $150, on sale for $90, but i still couldnt bring myself to do it. I can still fit into my regular coat for a bit longer then i think i might just wear DH's or maybe borrow my MIL's or something..... though that might be insulting, ah!
-------------------------------------------------------

We just listed our small little car on Craigslist and put it on the front lawn for sale... family vehicle here we come! ;) DH is thinking a mid-sized truck with a larger interior cab. We borrowed my brothers for a while and loved it and it was easy to load a car seat in and out... and it will be some great reassurance to have a truck if I go into labor in the middle of a snowstorm!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Just a quick check in from my phone as I'm sitting waiting for hubby. I had a wonderful weekend with the ladies from my family, though I ended up coming home with a sinus infection! :( lol. So I'm feeling horrendous today and sadly have too much to do before returning to work tomorrow... so no sleep for the weary it would seem! :haha:

My sister made me an amazing mei tei carrier amongst other baby things, and I got the swing I wanted, a pack and play, my travel system and a bunch of clothing, books, etc. I'm so excited!!

So now I'm selling a brand new mei tei since I don't need 2 haha. I can't even believe the one my sister made, it's incredible!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and hugs to Kelly during her big move!


----------



## becstar

Ooh, lovely! My mum made my mei tai too, I love it. She also made a mini one for my daughter to carry a doll when I carry the baby.:flower:


----------



## Almost Mama

grr, the coat issue!
I'm very tiny, so one of the coats I had that was too big before, is justttt able to zip up now, but it's a fall coat... and being in Canada, I def need a parka. I would also LOVE one that goes mid-thigh length, as it gets super cold here. 
If anyone comes across one that doesnt cost a fortune, pls let me know, lol.

Also;
I put a breast pump on my baby registry for the shower, but my ex- SIL has 2 daughters, and she only breast fed the 2nd of the 2 (shes about a yr old now), and only for a few weeks. She said she had the first years breast pump. im not sure if it's the single or double, but she asked if we'd like it.

I've never used a breast pump (obviously, as this is my first LOL)
if i have it sterilized, do you ladies think it would be sanitary enough to use, or would you recommend just keeping one on the registry?

HELP! hehehe


----------



## Jokerette

pregnancy hormones are making me crazy today (in real life... not on BnB)! I am feeling defensive and emotional and i know its over the top and im not being rational. grrr.... so annoying! Just venting to you ladies who I know will understand and love me anyway.
:dohh::nope::sad2::huh::devil::juggle::sad1::tease::sulk:](*,):twisted::evil::?#-o:growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

Totally sympathise & understand Jokerette :hugs:


----------



## Almost Mama

awww, sorry to hear jockerette. i HATE the mood swings. i get like this out of nowhere sometimes *big hugs* just make a little tea, and give yourself a few mins of breathe time :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Almost Mama said:


> im not sure if it's the single or double, but she asked if we'd like it.
> 
> I've never used a breast pump (obviously, as this is my first LOL)
> if i have it sterilized, do you ladies think it would be sanitary enough to use, or would you recommend just keeping one on the registry?
> 
> HELP! hehehe

defiantly fine :) x


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi Ladies, hope your all well :)


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: jokerette. Sorry it's been a bad day!!

Sterilized from someone you trust, I'd accept it. Personal choice IMO but I know people who've done this. My sister intended to lend me hers but it appears she may need it longer haha so I will likely be buyin one when baby comes, so long as I can bf. :)


----------



## amandad192

Almost Mama said:


> grr, the coat issue!
> I'm very tiny, so one of the coats I had that was too big before, is justttt able to zip up now, but it's a fall coat... and being in Canada, I def need a parka. I would also LOVE one that goes mid-thigh length, as it gets super cold here.
> If anyone comes across one that doesnt cost a fortune, pls let me know, lol.
> 
> Also;
> I put a breast pump on my baby registry for the shower, but my ex- SIL has 2 daughters, and she only breast fed the 2nd of the 2 (shes about a yr old now), and only for a few weeks. She said she had the first years breast pump. im not sure if it's the single or double, but she asked if we'd like it.
> 
> I've never used a breast pump (obviously, as this is my first LOL)
> if i have it sterilized, do you ladies think it would be sanitary enough to use, or would you recommend just keeping one on the registry?
> 
> HELP! hehehe

I bought a breast pump off ebay when we first started TTC (about 16 months ago!!) It was listed as new, but going by the way it was packaged I think it may have been used a couple of times.
Steralised it will be fine though.
Think of it this way, If you went into a strangers house and they offered you a cup of tea, would you refuse because they had previously used the cup? (unless of course their house generally looked unclean and you couldn't trust their washing up skills.)


----------



## Almost Mama

hahaha amanda, that's a GREAT metaphor. 
thanks for the advice ladies :) 

lots of exciting scarlet stuff this wknd :) outside of getting the 2nd paint colour for her nursery, we got the crib assembled, and bought the diaper bag!
i'd been searching forever, and hated basically everything we saw.
finally found the JJ cole system 180 bag, in "black damask", the one on the right of the pic in the link.
absolutelyyyyy love it! perfect size, and so many extras. especially like the stroller grips (clip ons that u can attach from the bag to the stroller handle to avoid bending to the under carriage storage bin)

it also comes w/the changing pad in the form of an on-the-go clutch, and a soother pod! im so excited!

https://jjcolecollections.com/system-180

shower is the 26th, so hopefully within a month or so, we will be fully prepared, with nursery set and ready to go!

id like to be finished super early, so we can just enjoy the last tri, and get ready to bring home our little bunnie-bum!


----------



## Guppy051708

I think if you steralize it, its fine..i know the companies advise against it but i think thats bc they are trying to cover their arses. 

Okay, so Burlington Coat Factory had NO maternity coats :dohh: non whatsoever! and i can't even go up a size in regular coats bc im really short and so are my arms :blush: i tried on lots of coats (which basically i swimmed in lol), and finally found one in my normal size. It is a winter coat and has two parts. There is an inner fleece zippy which can be worn without or without the coat. then there is the outter shell. The inside part is VERY stretchy and i know it will last through the winter. The outside shell will probably get me until end of Dec/early Jan. I figure at least i'll be able to zip up the inside and wear the outtershell, just wont be able to zip it...who knows, maybe i'll get lucky and it will fit the entire time-zipped :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, no maternity coats?? Boo. 
I haven't gone yet, but I had high hopes for Burlington. I have fairly long arms, though, so I might be okay just going up a size. 
Also saw old navy is having a coat sale but Idk if they have any maternity. 
Whatever I do, I have to do it soon! My coat is b a r e l y fitting! 
Cute bag, Almost Mama! Similar to what I want. 
I've been totally emotional lately, too. Just wanted to cry today for no reason... and been wanting to cry at tiny things, too. 
And now they have the nerve to start showing Christmas commercials!! Just saw the first one-- a guy is in the army and he opens up a package from his family and there is a book-- one of those recordable ones-- and his son is reading the story about Charlie Brown and the Christmas tree... :cry: 
Darn you, Hallmark!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:

Old Navy and Target both have Maternity (some old navys dont at the store but do online. Our ON has an actual maternity section in the store but its very little). There isn't a very big selection at either though.


----------



## EngineerGirl

I agree with an ugh on the coat issue. I'm hoping my regular coat will work - there's still room for my bump to almost double (although everyone at church keeps making comments like "I can barely tell you're pregnant" and "you're just starting to show" even though I can't see my feet when I look straight down anymore), and then I can undo a bottom button. At least that's my plan. My coat is a 2P and it's STILL too long in the arms (and I keep forgetting to get it tailored in the summer). They don't even make _regular_ coats in my size, unless it's little girl's, much less maternity! So short ladies, I really sympathize. Someone needs to come up with a real, honest to goodness petite maternity line.

Jokerette, sorry about your hormonal day.

Kelly, so sorry about all the sad stuff, but hope that the new location holds so much joy to make it all worth it!

swanxxsong, sounds like your first shower was so fun. Yay for baby stuff! So far we've gotten loads of hand-me-downs and I finally had someone offer to host me a shower so I'm actually getting one.


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh ladies, I am glad that it does not get too terribly cold here!! I can stick with hoodies!! :haha:

The baby has been pushing so low all day, it has been horrible.

I was also wanting to make sure who the person with the initials TMH on facebook was here, just so that we know when we accept.... :shrugs: I don't want you to feel left out at all!!


----------



## nightkd

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Maps/US2/35.37.-98.-96_eqs.php

2 earthquakes now, last night was the biggest one on record for Oklahoma. Had a lot of aftershocks throughout today... We haven't felt any of them though. The 5.6 last night was scary though... DH is uncontactable tomorrow/entire week, so I'm a little nervous of a bigger one and not being able to call him :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay, I've been away all weekend with barely any time to get on here! First an update and then I'll try to start going back and ready all that's happened!!

We left Friday and got up to St Louis that evening. We basically ran into his dads, I changed, we grabbed him, and then set off for Dave and Busters! Fun place! There we met our friends who moved up there and their kiddos. And they are giving me their Jeep single jogging stroller! Woohoo!

After that was Target where I got a maternity coat (much needed the next night!!)

Saturday was wedding day for Dh's cousin. Very nice, though it was in this adorable town full of wineries...which of course I couldn't participate in. We did go to ONE and got a tasting of 5 wines. I took a sip from each one. Yummers! 

Today we ran to Gymboree because they're having a good sale and got some MORE clothes for the little guy!!!

Annndddd now we're home! Phew!

Looks like we're probably moving to Houston. Dh really doesn't like it here in Arkansas...mostly because the ocean isn't here. Lol. I've lived in way worse places than this and am perfectly happy. But, I don't mind moving around so I'm fine with this. They should know fairly soon if this is going to happen and then the move will be Feb or March!! ACK!!! AND Dh doesn't want the military to pack us up. He wants to do it ourselves. This will involve MULTIPLE trips back and forth because not only will we need a full sized moving truck, but we have 2 vehicles and jet ski's!!!! ARGH!! Ah well.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Welcome Betho
> 
> Mrsm- I am sending you good thoughts and can't wait to hear the good report!
> 
> Engineergirl- So glad you are in and can get settled before the baby gets here.
> 
> Johnsprincess- I would hold off until you know for sure. You wouldn't want to do it 2x's ya know.
> 
> I have a customer on the way through the door so I will catch up on my news later. Hope you all have a good day!

That's what I was thinking! Would suck to get it all set up and then have to take it all down again a month later. I'd rather leave the furniture in the boxes, move them, and Then set them up so nothing happens to it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I took DS for a long walk this am and that travel system is amazing!
> If you are looking for a price savy deal but a NICE system, thats def the one!
> 
> JuneBugs-thats awesome she is buying you one!!! Depending on the price limit, i find those orbit strollers to be the coolest things and the icandy ones! They are expensive, but if someone else is paying, might as well get something great! haha
> 
> 
> *happy belated V-Day to my Elliot Nehemiah!​**​*
> Yesterday was Viability Day​
> 
> I will look into that one... she said cost is no issue and to get whatever i want... is that one a travel system too? I really wanted that
> 
> *HAPPY V-DAY TO ELLIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :bunny::bunny::bunny:Click to expand...

I missed who is buying yours, but that's awesome! That's pretty much what my mom said and we got the Orbit. LOVE it.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> yep, it can :D
> 
> Also you can buy extra parts to get different uses out of it :thumbup:
> Def watch the videos. ..the thing i like about the orbit is that it swivals around 360 degrees, even for the carseat, and that is super convenient especially when the baby starts get bigger!
> 
> https://www.orbitbaby.com/en/

This is what we got! :happydance: So far we have the bases (car seat & stroller) + car seat + bassinet. More than likely I will leave the car seat in the car and use the bassinet first and then get the stroller seat before he's too big for the bassinet.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

nightkd said:


> BTW, we had a 4.7 mag earthquake here this morning O_O Totally freaky!! It woke DH up, I was already up on my computer and it took a few seconds to realise what was going on.. It shook the plates in the kitchen and stuff on DH's desk, it felt like someone stomping to begin with (we live in an apartment, so that was one of my first thoughts!) then it got stronger and I thought there was an explosion or something, then logic kicked in and I realised it was probably an earthquake... Scurried into the bedroom to squeal at DH :lol: I was shaking (aside from the quake) and everything...

Earthquakes are scary! I have a lot more friends than I realized that live in OK so my feed was filled with stuff about it! I'm glad everyone is okay!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

PS:

This is the coat I got: https://www.target.com/p/Liz-Lange-...ted-Colors/-/A-13771588#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink - in black. Super warm! 

PLUS, if you register at Target (even just put 2 things on it...) you get registry "pack". There a bunch of stuff in there including a 20$ Shutterfly gift card AND a 20% off Liz Lange Maternity coupon. So I used the 20% off on the coat!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oh, and tomorrow is my 1 hr GD test. I'm really not looking forward to it. I don't eat a lot of sweets and I DEF don't Drink a lot. I don't know how I'm going to choke the stuff down! Ewwww!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice coat! I saw that one but didn't get it because it def is not thick enough for New England winters :cold:




Please take my baby poll! :D
I am trying to throw ppl off, so please dont guess :blue: everyone :haha: and remember there is a 5 week window! No one outside of BNB knows are EDD though, so be careful! Also, i had to give the site an EDD so i put March 31st, but thats obviously not it-at all!


https://www.expectnet.com/games/BabyKirsch2


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Nice coat! I saw that one but didn't get it because it def is not thick enough for New England winters :cold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take my baby poll! :D
> I am trying to throw ppl off, so please dont guess :blue: everyone :haha: and remember there is a 5 week window! No one outside of BNB knows are EDD though, so be careful! Also, i had to give the site an EDD so i put March 31st, but thats obviously not it-at all!
> 
> 
> https://www.expectnet.com/games/BabyKirsch2

Hahaha, yeah, probably true. I'm from CT (originally) and would probably wear it...but I'd have lots of warm layers underneath!!!

Gonna check out your site!


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck with your GD test tomorrow! Im sure it will go fine :) just dont eat lots of carbs or sugar before and you shoukd be fine...a high protein breakfast would be helpful :)


----------



## nightkd

I'm really anxious now because of the earthquakes... Just in general :( Ugh!

I guessed in your baby game! :)

Here's mine:
https://www.expectnet.com/games/Peawich

No guesses so far!


----------



## nightkd

Good luck with the GD test JP! :)


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies

I've finally been able to catch up with everyone's posts. You ladies talk allllloooottttttt :haha:

Welcome to the new ladies and :hugs: for the ladies having a rough time.

I need your advice please. For just over a week I've been experiencing really bad pain on my pubic bone. It's just on the bone. It's sooooo sore when I try to get out of bed or if I've been sitting for too long. This is my first :baby: so I have no idea if this is normal or what it could be. 

Apart from that, I'm doing great. Still loving the pregnant feeling though I am getting a bit more tired these days. My 4D scan has been booked for 17 November, I'm so excited. Can't wait to see my little girl again. She was asleep at my last scan so I'm hoping she's up and active for the 4D.

I hope you are all well and I'll try and keep up with this group much better from now on :winkwink:


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm.. IDK maybe just the way baby is lying? or maybe you have a little SPD, google it :) Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction (SPD) xx


----------



## KellyC75

Im so sorry, no time to read back & check how everyone is doing I miss keeping up with you :friends: Hope you are all well 

Ive just taken DD to 'baby group' where she didnt really enjoy the yoga they had on this week, clearly not her thing! But I couldnt really join in either, as it was geared toward 'getting your stomach muscles back' etc! 

She loved the songs & dancing though~ bless her :cloud9:

Im off to my consultant appointment in a bit, it would be the one where they book my babies 'birth day' , but as im moving to Australia, not sure what the point is, but they said they still want me to go! :shrug:
Which is a pain, as they only have 3pm+ appointments, so ive had to get someone to collect DS2 from school :dohh:


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Oh, and tomorrow is my 1 hr GD test. I'm really not looking forward to it. I don't eat a lot of sweets and I DEF don't Drink a lot. I don't know how I'm going to choke the stuff down! Ewwww!!!

I did mine a couple weeks ago and the stuff didnt taste that bad i thought... GOOD LUCK! I didnt hear anything back from my Dr. so i assume everything was fine. (no news is good news here) :)


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> I know! I couldn't believe the price of the coat when i tried it on! It was $85! :shock: like WTH?! I mean, iim only going to wear it a couple times and thats it, it is insane! The cute ones different fit my bust...im betting if it didn't fit mine its not going to fit anyones bc im so flat chested! The other one, i didn't like. It was a puffer coat...im already a cow i dont need to add marshmellow to the list! :haha:
> If anyone finds anything nice, that is actually warm enough, please send me a link :flower: I am having trouble finding anything warm. There are lots of really cute fall like jackets (with the wool orwhatever thats made of), but they are NOT warm enough for New England winters :cold:

I didn't buy a coat yet but a girl at my church is a week ahead of me in her pregnancy and she just bought an empire waisted reg coat looks pretty cute and then she can still wear it after.


----------



## babyclements

Just checking in - hope everyone is doing well!! 
GD test tomorrow - Fingers crossed all will be ok! 
Hi to all !


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi Girls!

I just read back 15 pages...and still think I missed a few. :) 

Hope all of your cold weather gals are able to find coats for great deals! I'm lucky I still have lots of room in mine for the time being thanks to my little bump... but if I have/Mallory has a large growth spurt, I'm going to need something larger! 

Best wishes to all of you ladies moving! JP, I hope you and hubby end up exactly where you want to be. My sister is currently stationed with her husband in Hawaii, and they don't love it like they thought it would. She's sick of chasing lizards out of her house. haha

I had another shower yesterday, this time for my husband's side of the family. It went great! I got my crib bedding, and my mom and I put in the crib last night. I LOVE it SOOOO much! I can't wait to add a few more decorations and take some real pictures for you guys. For the time being though, I have attached a picture of her crib. 

For my first shower, my sister organized and it had on the invitation:

_In lieu of a card for baby and mother,
please give a book with your thoughts in the cover._

Mallory's little book shelf is full! I'm so excited to have a great variety for her already.

I can't believe I'm in third trimester. I remember when I started on BnB, I had just found out I was pregnant, and was so scared of another miscarriage. I would see all these women at 30 weeks and pray it would be me. OMG I'm almost there! Ladies, I am so happy for all of us. All of these gorgeous little boys and girls we are adding to our families. Makes me teary eyed. 

Yay! We're in the home stretch!!
 



Attached Files:







Mallory's Crib.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Junebugs

RedheadBabies said:


> I can't believe I'm in third trimester. I remember when I started on BnB, I had just found out I was pregnant, and was so scared of another miscarriage. I would see all these women at 30 weeks and pray it would be me. OMG I'm almost there! Ladies, I am so happy for all of us. All of these gorgeous little boys and girls we are adding to our families. Makes me teary eyed.
> 
> Yay! We're in the home stretch!!

I know what you mean, i felt the EXACT same way! I am so proud of all of us aswell.:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:cry:

That's a really cute idea about the books, too!


----------



## Jokerette

that is a cute idea about the books!!! :) I think I'd be slightly worried about duplicates though, and not being able to return them because of the handwriting inside.... but on the other hand all the personal notes will just be priceless, and a few duplicates to keep in different places never hurt anybody! :)

So scary to hear about the Earthquakes, hope everyone is doing ok. What a strange time we are in with all the natural disasters!

Great idea about the empire waist coat. If anyone sees any cute ones keep us posted! :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Night, I was trying to enter into Guppy's and it posted under yours, so you have 2 guesses from me.... sorry!!
Guppy I put FB for knowing you, that way it throws it off a little!


I just made one: :)
https://www.expectnet.com/games/BabyMendezCoello


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy, I'm saying FB as well, just to throw things a bit as well.

I can't believe third trimester is... HERE essentially. Holy crap! Where has time gone?!

:dance: Ladies, we are rounding the final bend!!!

Have so much to do this week, it's crazy! We booked our class at the hospital for December 3, so I'm excited... and nervous. Maternity ward tour was yesterday and oh, was it lovely! We set up the travel system and played with that a bit, and tonight I want to set up the swing after my haircut. Though we are running out of space with the baby's room not being finished yet, so I think Chris will make me wait. :haha: My GT test is Friday, next appointment is next Thursday... then I go every two weeks until... week 37? I forget when I start my weekly visits.

Hubby is very enthralled with the maternity ward, as am I - he says he's stayed in hotels with less pleasant accomodations before, and I agree! So we're getting eager. He got a little tipsy last night drinking beer while setting up the stroller and he goes, "I just want my daughter to BE HERE already!" It was pretty cute. :D


----------



## RedheadBabies

swanxxsong said:


> He got a little tipsy last night drinking beer while setting up the stroller and he goes, "I just want my daughter to BE HERE already!" It was pretty cute. :D

That is so sweet! Made me giggle too, as it sounds just like my husband after a couple. :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!!

Congrats on making it to the 3rd for those that are just hitting it, and those that will just around the corner, you will see a lovely baby in no time.

Just stopping in to let you know it was a BFN and details are posted on my journal. Thanks again for your thoughts, TEQUIERO, JOKERETTE, TIGER, ALMOST, SAPHIRE, and SPARKLEZ.... :hugs:

Looking forward to more amazing scans and pics from you all!


----------



## Jokerette

MrsMM24 :( im sorry this wasnt your cycle... sending :dust: your way for your next cycle, and I just know that sometime soon your baby of your dreams will come to you, xoxoxox


----------



## ZombieKitten

these guessing games are so fun!!! i just took a guess on everyones and I made one myself :) feel free to take a guess!!!

https://www.expectnet.com/games/Anarah


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive answered everyones poll :D Thanks for doing mine! 

TeQuiero- i forgot to change how long i think *he* will be (i guessed :blue:) :dohh: i should have put 21 inches down but now i cant change it. BOO!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just caught up on the latest posts.. still a few weeks to 3rd tri here.. although wednesday is VDAY.. :) yay.. I cant wait for these babies to start being born so exciting.. I too have looked at coats.. but havent gotten anything yet.. hope i dont have to be out in the cold too much lol..

Is anyone else feeling overwhelmed.. i feel so overwhelmed some days at how much i still have to do.. time is going so fast.. November already.. its going to be thanksgiving, then christmas and then it will be jan.. and we will be one month away.. when i think of it like that i feel like there is soo much to do.. and with having a 2 year old already.. the time gets away so easily..


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsM: :hugs: Sorry it was a bfn love! Will keep praying for you and wifey!! xo


----------



## TeQuiero

MrsMM, I am sorry that this wasn't your month! :hugs: KMFX that it is happening very very soon!! You are in our thoughts!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

So I got an unexpected hospital tour of sorts today. I had what seemed like it might have been watery discharge yesterday and this morning so went to my OB to have it checked out. The PH came up positive for amniotic fluid (!) but under the microscope she said it didn't look like it. So she sent me to the hospital. Since I haven't taken my tour yet it was all new to me. Apparently they reserve the nice private rooms for the ladies actually delivering babies, which I'm fine with, so I was in a bed in a triple room while they monitored me and did the tests. Monitoring showed that I was contracting, which I couldn't even feel, not even the slightest bit of cramping! The sensitive amniotic fluid test came back negative for fluid, thank God. They put me on an IV to hydrate me and when my bladder filled up the second time I had a contraction that I could definitely feel. At that point my OB's office had them give me a shot to hopefully stop the contracting that seemed to work. An ultrasound showed that things were all well in there and Baby Girl is measuring normal and extremely active. DH made it from work in the middle of the ultrasound. I had plenty of fluid and my cervix was closed. I got some pills to go with the shot for stopping contractions, they monitored me for a bit longer and then discharged me. DH drove me home and I eventually was able to fall asleep for a long nap. My sweet mom brought dinner over so neither DH nor I would have to make it.

And ladies, that shot was so crazy. The nurse warned me that it would make me "jittery." I think more than 5 hours after I got it I finally stopped feeling my heart pounding in my ears and I still am a bit shaky. Wow! I feel crampy too, but I think it might just be because the tech was pushing pretty hard at my ultrasound.

It's baby's *V-Day tomorrow*, but I'm glad we're not seeing how she'll do out there just yet!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Good luck with your GD test tomorrow! Im sure it will go fine :) just dont eat lots of carbs or sugar before and you shoukd be fine...a high protein breakfast would be helpful :)

It was gross, but so far so good. We had Chinese before, LOL. But I didn't have too much, just some honey chicken and a bit of noodles!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I just read back 15 pages...and still think I missed a few. :)
> 
> Hope all of your cold weather gals are able to find coats for great deals! I'm lucky I still have lots of room in mine for the time being thanks to my little bump... but if I have/Mallory has a large growth spurt, I'm going to need something larger!
> 
> Best wishes to all of you ladies moving! JP, I hope you and hubby end up exactly where you want to be. My sister is currently stationed with her husband in Hawaii, and they don't love it like they thought it would. She's sick of chasing lizards out of her house. haha
> 
> I had another shower yesterday, this time for my husband's side of the family. It went great! I got my crib bedding, and my mom and I put in the crib last night. I LOVE it SOOOO much! I can't wait to add a few more decorations and take some real pictures for you guys. For the time being though, I have attached a picture of her crib.
> 
> For my first shower, my sister organized and it had on the invitation:
> 
> _In lieu of a card for baby and mother,
> please give a book with your thoughts in the cover._
> 
> Mallory's little book shelf is full! I'm so excited to have a great variety for her already.
> 
> I can't believe I'm in third trimester. I remember when I started on BnB, I had just found out I was pregnant, and was so scared of another miscarriage. I would see all these women at 30 weeks and pray it would be me. OMG I'm almost there! Ladies, I am so happy for all of us. All of these gorgeous little boys and girls we are adding to our families. Makes me teary eyed.
> 
> Yay! We're in the home stretch!!

I hope so too! LOL I've lived in a lot of places and so there are some that I KNOW I do not want to be. But there's also a lot of places I wouldn't mind! John has his hopes on Houston, he really doesn't think he'll get command this time around, so I guess we'll see!!!

The bedding is ADORABLE!!! Really nice!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> So I got an unexpected hospital tour of sorts today. I had what seemed like it might have been watery discharge yesterday and this morning so went to my OB to have it checked out. The PH came up positive for amniotic fluid (!) but under the microscope she said it didn't look like it. So she sent me to the hospital. Since I haven't taken my tour yet it was all new to me. Apparently they reserve the nice private rooms for the ladies actually delivering babies, which I'm fine with, so I was in a bed in a triple room while they monitored me and did the tests. Monitoring showed that I was contracting, which I couldn't even feel, not even the slightest bit of cramping! The sensitive amniotic fluid test came back negative for fluid, thank God. They put me on an IV to hydrate me and when my bladder filled up the second time I had a contraction that I could definitely feel. At that point my OB's office had them give me a shot to hopefully stop the contracting that seemed to work. An ultrasound showed that things were all well in there and Baby Girl is measuring normal and extremely active. DH made it from work in the middle of the ultrasound. I had plenty of fluid and my cervix was closed. I got some pills to go with the shot for stopping contractions, they monitored me for a bit longer and then discharged me. DH drove me home and I eventually was able to fall asleep for a long nap. My sweet mom brought dinner over so neither DH nor I would have to make it.
> 
> And ladies, that shot was so crazy. The nurse warned me that it would make me "jittery." I think more than 5 hours after I got it I finally stopped feeling my heart pounding in my ears and I still am a bit shaky. Wow! I feel crampy too, but I think it might just be because the tech was pushing pretty hard at my ultrasound.
> 
> It's baby's *V-Day tomorrow*, but I'm glad we're not seeing how she'll do out there just yet!

Wow, what a day!! I'm glad everything turned out okay for you!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

GD test went fine today. I got a non-bubbly, super syrupy sweet fruit punch. I Hate fruit punch and super sweet stuff. But...there was only a small cupful to drink so I got it down nice and quickly. I had to have 3 vials of blood taken...one for the GD, one for my thyroid, and...not sure what the third was for. It HURT!! Ugh! Some people do it so well and some...suck. 

Anyways, HB was 140 and baby was measuring just fine and dandy!!

I also did a wee bit of shopping today. I went to Baby Gap and got him a cute beach cover up and a onesie and then Gymboree for some socks. All on clearance!


----------



## TeQuiero

EgineerGirl, I am glad that everything is turning out ok!! Better safe than sorry, and it is great that they gave you some shots to stop the contractions to prevent any kind of cervical changes! :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

Sorry mrsm :( it will happen. I'm praying sooner than later though. Keep positive sweetie.


----------



## saphire76

I am in search of cheap onsies. Walmart has 5 for $8 if anyone sees thEm cheaper please lmk. I want the girls at my shower to decorate them like w DS but I need like over 40 so I don't know if that's possible everyone is low on cash lol


----------



## KellyC75

EngineerGirl said:


> So I got an unexpected hospital tour of sorts today. I had what seemed like it might have been watery discharge yesterday and this morning so went to my OB to have it checked out. The PH came up positive for amniotic fluid (!) but under the microscope she said it didn't look like it. So she sent me to the hospital. Since I haven't taken my tour yet it was all new to me. Apparently they reserve the nice private rooms for the ladies actually delivering babies, which I'm fine with, so I was in a bed in a triple room while they monitored me and did the tests. Monitoring showed that I was contracting, which I couldn't even feel, not even the slightest bit of cramping! The sensitive amniotic fluid test came back negative for fluid, thank God. They put me on an IV to hydrate me and when my bladder filled up the second time I had a contraction that I could definitely feel. At that point my OB's office had them give me a shot to hopefully stop the contracting that seemed to work. An ultrasound showed that things were all well in there and Baby Girl is measuring normal and extremely active. DH made it from work in the middle of the ultrasound. I had plenty of fluid and my cervix was closed. I got some pills to go with the shot for stopping contractions, they monitored me for a bit longer and then discharged me. DH drove me home and I eventually was able to fall asleep for a long nap. My sweet mom brought dinner over so neither DH nor I would have to make it.
> 
> And ladies, that shot was so crazy. The nurse warned me that it would make me "jittery." I think more than 5 hours after I got it I finally stopped feeling my heart pounding in my ears and I still am a bit shaky. Wow! I feel crampy too, but I think it might just be because the tech was pushing pretty hard at my ultrasound.
> 
> It's baby's *V-Day tomorrow*, but I'm glad we're not seeing how she'll do out there just yet!

Oh my goodness :hugs: So glad all appears to be well now

Have a nice rest ~ You deserve it :flower:

Happy V day :dance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Maybe check amazon Saphire? They may have deals on plain ones!


----------



## Junebugs

EG- WOW, that sounds like a CRAZY DAY!! I am sooo happy to hear everything is ok thou!!! 

JP- I glad the GD test went well and everything sounds good with your little one! 

MrsM- :hugs::hugs: Don't give up girl!! Your time will come forsure!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

FACEBOOK GIRLS:

Did someone with the first name of Teri request entrance? Just want to make sure it's not some random person!  And I can't remember if I already read that someone requested it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We are moving to Houston!! His report date is 30 July so we have plenty of time, though that can change. I can breathe because that means no moving with a tiny baby and plenty of time of pack!!! Phew!! Now I can be excited!!


----------



## saphire76

I'm glad it worked out for you Johnsprincess!! I hope we can move soon!!!


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> We are moving to Houston!! His report date is 30 July so we have plenty of time, though that can change. I can breathe because that means no moving with a tiny baby and plenty of time of pack!!! Phew!! Now I can be excited!!

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Great news JP!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Great news, JP!

Sadly my preterm labor scare wasn't over. Got up this morning to go to the bathroom before sleeping in and set off a spate of contractions 7 minutes apart (just BH's). Called the doctor after 6 and went to the hospital again. I'm now on bedrest and medication to hopefully stop this. Any creative ideas for what to do while on bedrest to while the time away? I have to hang out basically in my bedroom until next Monday. Good thing I like my bedroom and DH is a better cook and better at cleaning than I am (although he hates when I say that because it's not a set of stereotypically manly skills it's true).


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> Great news, JP!
> 
> Sadly my preterm labor scare wasn't over. Got up this morning to go to the bathroom before sleeping in and set off a spate of contractions 7 minutes apart (just BH's). Called the doctor after 6 and went to the hospital again. I'm now on bedrest and medication to hopefully stop this. Any creative ideas for what to do while on bedrest to while the time away? I have to hang out basically in my bedroom until next Monday. Good thing I like my bedroom and DH is a better cook and better at cleaning than I am (although he hates when I say that because it's not a set of stereotypically manly skills it's true).

Thanks!

And, ugh!! Rest up! Hmmmm do you know how to crochet or knit? You could certainly learn while laying in bed!! A baby blanket is super easy and pretty quick if you use a big hook and nice fluffy yarn. Read. Catch up on your movies. Start a blog. Hmmmm


----------



## swanxxsong

I'd read and probably blog. Haha. Sleep up too! ;) watch law and order SVU nonstop... :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: EngineerGirl have a good rest ~ Id probably get a big box of chocs, read magazines & watch all my favourite shows :winkwink:


----------



## saphire76

Oh engineergirl I'm sorry :( get lots of rest and let everyone shower you with attention. Do you have netflix start watching seasons of a show you never watched before and eat lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ugh. I've started writing my first paper today (1 of 10...) and my brain is just not into it. I actually have about a page and a half and only need 2 but I KNOW that what I'm saying is just not making sense. And I have a whole section missing! And this paper has a part 2 which is a power point presentation! Pain in the butt. I realized yesterday that I REALLY need to get going on this because NEXT week we head home for a week and a half (won't get any done then) and we don't get home until almost December...and this class is over Dec 31! Yikes!!


----------



## saphire76

JP- This is why I did cosmetology during HS so I could be done. Ugh not for me.

OK so my mom booked my shower for January 8th. Same as where we had it 5 yrs ago w DS. Yay! Although seeing all you guys having them now makes me wonder but then with Thanksgiving and Christmas when would it be right? A girl at my church is due a week before me and she is having her shower a week after me so I fell a little better. 

I so don't want to think about what to do for dinner. I just wanna get under my covers and watch tv and veg out.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> JP- This is why I did cosmetology during HS so I could be done. Ugh not for me.
> 
> OK so my mom booked my shower for January 8th. Same as where we had it 5 yrs ago w DS. Yay! Although seeing all you guys having them now makes me wonder but then with Thanksgiving and Christmas when would it be right? A girl at my church is due a week before me and she is having her shower a week after me so I fell a little better.
> 
> I so don't want to think about what to do for dinner. I just wanna get under my covers and watch tv and veg out.

:thumbup: I don't even know why I'm doing this! It's my last class and I'll have my Masters in Education with a couple concentrations. But I do NOT plan to be a teacher!! I have enjoyed a couple of the classes, but most...blah. I'm completely over it. I know that it's just this LAST CLASS but even that's not helping!!

Yey!!!! Our shower is going to be the Saturday before Thanksgiving. But that's because that's when we'll be home (other than Christmas) so it worked! We'll probably do some sort of lunch with friends here in January.


----------



## RedheadBabies

JohnsPrincess said:


> We are moving to Houston!! His report date is 30 July so we have plenty of time, though that can change. I can breathe because that means no moving with a tiny baby and plenty of time of pack!!! Phew!! Now I can be excited!!

Yay! So happy for you guys!:happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Saphire, if it wasn't for the holidays I'd be having mine closer to the birth date. :) the families just agreed that with distances, traveling and snow, they wanted them sooner - especially the long island crew haha - than later. And since my MIL lives 2 hours away I told her I wasn't traveling after Christmas for my comfort hence why she ended up aiming for November. So your date is fine :) if I was due one month later I'd definitely have mine closer to her date. I just know after Christmas traveling I'm going to be exhausted and since I will still be working FT I am hoping to kind of savor that last month. ;) Otherwise shed be begging us to come out for new year and my birthday (jan 22) and such and yeah... no wayyyy.


----------



## TeQuiero

EngineerGirl, I would be working on cross-stitching, I like it and it gives you something beautiful for the baby's room, or even a blanket or bib... It does take some patience though :)

Our baby shower is supposed to be at the beginning of December, as far as I am aware of!! :haha:


----------



## Almost Mama

*JP*; yay! congrats on the houston move :)

*Engineer girl*; OMG, im so sorry to hear all of this... but super happy that you and bump are doing well. I'd take the bedrest time to watch some sort of series; greys, or gossip girl, or something silly and fun :) im also an avid reader, so i'd make dw (or dh in your case, LOL) hit up a chapters for me before it begins. please keep us posted, you'll be in my prayers :) and SUPER CONGRATS ON V-DAY

*Saphire*; I'm only 25 weeks tomorrow, but my shower is nov 26th! LOL. my wife is throwing it, with the help of her sis, and they thought it'd be smart to do it before christmas, as to not inconvenience anyone. I will admit, though, that it does feel a tad early for me. i'll only be 27.5 weeks at that point. but i AM very happy that it gives us loads of time to shop for whatever things we dont get, without leaving us too short on time. 


hope everyone else is doing well! I'm HOPING that we'll get Scarlets nursery painted this week. if not, then next. i'm getting too impatient. lol. Any nursery updates??


----------



## swanxxsong

I just re-requested to join the FB group, btw. My pic is Ariel. Deleted my old FB page, long story, so I made one to creep on the group. ;) <3


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> *JP*; yay! congrats on the houston move :)
> 
> *Engineer girl*; OMG, im so sorry to hear all of this... but super happy that you and bump are doing well. I'd take the bedrest time to watch some sort of series; greys, or gossip girl, or something silly and fun :) im also an avid reader, so i'd make dw (or dh in your case, LOL) hit up a chapters for me before it begins. please keep us posted, you'll be in my prayers :) and SUPER CONGRATS ON V-DAY
> 
> *Saphire*; I'm only 25 weeks tomorrow, but my shower is nov 26th! LOL. my wife is throwing it, with the help of her sis, and they thought it'd be smart to do it before christmas, as to not inconvenience anyone. I will admit, though, that it does feel a tad early for me. i'll only be 27.5 weeks at that point. but i AM very happy that it gives us loads of time to shop for whatever things we dont get, without leaving us too short on time.
> 
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well! I'm HOPING that we'll get Scarlets nursery painted this week. if not, then next. i'm getting too impatient. lol. Any nursery updates??

No nursery updates for us! I still need to move Dh's office stuff into our "closet" (it's huge) so that we can bring the furniture home!


----------



## KellyC75

Have a lovely baby shower 'almost momma' :kiss: I wont be online to wish you it nearer the time....So saying it now :winkwink:


----------



## dizzyangel

tiger said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
> just let us know who u r :)

Ive requested to join you guys - Im Katie btw! I dont log on to facebook very often so dont think Im ignoring you guys when I dont talk much!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Anyone having any cravings? I have major cravings for red meat..steak mainly also having craving for kebab meat :haha: I think maybe my iron is low :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

My cravings are sweet things & fizzy drinks! :blush:

I also crave sleep :sleep: But dont get much of that!


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone having a private scan? :shrug:


----------



## GossipGirly

KellyC75 said:


> My cravings are sweet things & fizzy drinks! :blush:
> 
> I also crave sleep :sleep: But dont get much of that!

:haha:

nah I dont really but It is not because of baby, I just cannot sleep!

I had a private gender scan at 15 weeks :)


----------



## Junebugs

Alright girls.... 

Here is my nursery, we JUST finished all the wainscotting after 2 WEEKS!!! It took for ever to paint and cut but it is FINAL DONE!!! (sorry about the messy floor, I had not vaccumed yet :) ). The room was just white before.
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## swanxxsong

Looks great Junebugs!! Ours is now painted but we need to do the trim and chair rail. Hopefully this weekend I will have update photos!! :) haha


----------



## dizzyangel

I finally have a house so I can start with my nursery soon!!!!!!
We've had to resort to renting instead of buying :( but I asked if we were ok to decorate and as long as we put it back as it is when we leave we can do anything to it!


----------



## dizzyangel

Not had ANY cravings which is a shame! In fact my pregnancy has been soooooooo boring (not that Im complaining because I wouldnt want it any other way!!!!)

And not having a private scan either!


----------



## TeQuiero

Dizzy, I added you on the group on FB.

I have been craving different foods, like Japanese and Chinese mostly, but then at night (at bedtime) I really want something sweet!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've been craving meat, especially steak, for months now! Mmmmm steak. It's so funny because with DS I had a huge meat aversion. 
Pretty sure my iron is just fine with all the meat I've been eating!


----------



## saphire76

Great color Junebugs!

The only thing I kinda crave is milkduds. I have 5 boxes left lol. I have eaten 6 boxes in a little over a month lol but at least it was a craving that started late in the pregnancy.

My DS is waking up early every day with the time change ugh it is so not good for me. 6:15 today and I know it may be normal for some of you:tease: It's not for me I am an 8 am girl. So much for the last 3 months of rest lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

If I could sleep in until 8am I would be in heaven. :haha: but man what a time change! He's intent on keeping you up momma! ;)


----------



## nightkd

That looks great Junebugs!!

I crave on and off... Raw steak has been one of the things I've craved a few times now... :S I like really rare steak regularly!! Other than that it's just been varying things, nothing I can really pinpoint. I was the same way with Evey! Though I guess jalapenos might make the cut - I have sat down with a jar of pickled jalapenos a couple of times now and just nommed them... :S


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My son has woken up at 5:45 every morning since the time change. 
I am a zombie. 
I consider it practice for February. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Ugh, isaiah is not taking well to the time change either :nope: he has always been a VERY early riser (like 6am), but man, he was up BEFORE the crack of dawn that day!


----------



## Guppy051708

...a member of myfitness pal??

I was on there when NTNP and im anxious to get back on after Elliot is born. Is anyone on there that i could add? It would be nice to have MFP buddies that were in similar boats, aka mamas trying to lose the baby weight


----------



## MrsMM24

Maiaj you can add me...


----------



## Tobaira

JohnsPrincess said:


> FACEBOOK GIRLS:
> 
> Did someone with the first name of Teri request entrance? Just want to make sure it's not some random person!  And I can't remember if I already read that someone requested it!

Sorry that was me - I sent a pm to.. someone.. but probably the wrong person =)


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> ...a member of myfitness pal??
> 
> I was on there when NTNP and im anxious to get back on after Elliot is born. Is anyone on there that i could add? It would be nice to have MFP buddies that were in similar boats, aka mamas trying to lose the baby weight

I was!!!!!!!!!!! I loved it. such a great tool. I have not done anything since my BFP but I will def be back when I give birth.


----------



## tiggertea

Ladies! Do we have any new members/updates for OP in last 2 days? I've been running around like a headless chicken (and still am!) so haven't been able to keep checking. :dohh:

:hugs: to all that need them!


----------



## swanxxsong

I will join my fitness pal!! I hear good things about I and will need motivation to lose post-baby!! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tobaira said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> FACEBOOK GIRLS:
> 
> Did someone with the first name of Teri request entrance? Just want to make sure it's not some random person!  And I can't remember if I already read that someone requested it!
> 
> Sorry that was me - I sent a pm to.. someone.. but probably the wrong person =)Click to expand...

We all try to do it together, no worries! We just like to make sure no creepers get added!  You should be good now!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Finished 1 (really, 2) paper! 9 more to go! Really, doesn't that sound like nothing?? ONLY 9 papers. And they're fairly short, usually 2-3 pages, but still...ugh! Lol


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ...a member of myfitness pal??
> 
> I was on there when NTNP and im anxious to get back on after Elliot is born. Is anyone on there that i could add? It would be nice to have MFP buddies that were in similar boats, aka mamas trying to lose the baby weight
> 
> I was!!!!!!!!!!! I loved it. such a great tool. I have not done anything since my BFP but I will def be back when I give birth.Click to expand...

Yay! What is your user name so i can add you now? (i have a big feeling i'll forgot to ask once #2 is here :blush:)
Mine is Falling2Grace




swanxxsong said:


> I will join my fitness pal!! I hear good things about I and will need motivation to lose post-baby!! :haha:

It is very good! I only used it for 1-2 months and i lost 8lb...which doesn't sound like a lot but im also battling an underactive thyroid and have great trouble losing weight. Ive tried many things and i would be lucky to lose 2lb per month, but with MFP i did 8 in aboue 1.5 months. The community on there is such a motivation!!! and if you follow the calorire intake then it will probably work for you! (most ppl dont eat enough! And that was actually my issue, it slows metabolism when you dont eat enough)

there is a pregnancy section and its quite good, if anyone is interested...obviously the goal is not weight loss but its still fab :D


----------



## swanxxsong

I will sign up when I get home! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

okay :D


----------



## amandad192

Saw MW today. My iron levels are low so she was going put me on iron tablets, but got carried away in conversation and she forgot to sort the prescription so I'm going to buy some next week. 

I found out a little about my abnormal antibodies. I have anti-e and now have to carry a card around with me incase I get run over or something. It's either a result of my blood transfusion or I'm e/e (which I have to be to have the antibodies) and OH is e/E, liam being e/E will transfered the E into my blood and caused the anti bodies. If Amelia is e/e then there is no risk to either of us. If she's e/E and my blood transfers into hers during delivery then she could be fine, she could be slightly affected and jaundiced or possibly worst case scenario would be that she wouldn't make it. But from what I've seen worst case is very rare.
It means that I won't be getting my homebirth and I'm going to have to FIGHT to get ito the midwife-led centre (its part of the hospital.) I don't even think I'll be allowed a water birth. If I lose the battle then I'm in consultant-led delivery and the thought of being back there where I had Liam terrifies me. I'm convinced I'll have a panic attack when we get there and end up with an EMSC.

I had to have more blood taken today..but the MW couldn't do it so she's given me a form to go to hospital with tomorrow. I hate my tiny veins!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

JuneBugs, the nursery looks great!

EngineerGirl- oh no! I'm so sorry youre on bedrest! But it sounds like that is the best thing for litting baby girl in there. Maybe your DH can go out to a craft store and pick up a cheesy paint by numbers or a rug/latch hook kit. Something you can do while resting and taking it easy. I'd also check out some TV shows on demand... Gossip Girl, Pretty Little Liars, Switched at Birth... something easy and girly :) Youre in my thoughts! How are you feeling now?


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ...a member of myfitness pal??
> 
> I was on there when NTNP and im anxious to get back on after Elliot is born. Is anyone on there that i could add? It would be nice to have MFP buddies that were in similar boats, aka mamas trying to lose the baby weight
> 
> I was!!!!!!!!!!! I loved it. such a great tool. I have not done anything since my BFP but I will def be back when I give birth.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! What is your user name so i can add you now? (i have a big feeling i'll forgot to ask once #2 is here :blush:)
> Mine is Falling2Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> I will join my fitness pal!! I hear good things about I and will need motivation to lose post-baby!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It is very good! I only used it for 1-2 months and i lost 8lb...which doesn't sound like a lot but im also battling an underactive thyroid and have great trouble losing weight. Ive tried many things and i would be lucky to lose 2lb per month, but with MFP i did 8 in aboue 1.5 months. The community on there is such a motivation!!! and if you follow the calorire intake then it will probably work for you! (most ppl dont eat enough! And that was actually my issue, it slows metabolism when you dont eat enough)
> 
> there is a pregnancy section and its quite good, if anyone is interested...obviously the goal is not weight loss but its still fab :DClick to expand...

same as here. It's been my username for everything since aol chat lol
saphire76


----------



## saphire76

so sorry Amandad :(


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire, ive added you :)


----------



## Junebugs

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry Amanda about what your going thou, i understand how hard it can be going back to a place you had such a bad experience with.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Amanda. :( 

Ladies, I'm selling my Mei Tai Baby carrier! I just purchased it, in case anyone remembers me being wound up about that haha, and then my sister made me one for my shower. Since I'm working on starting up my own business for when the baby arrives (a whole other long story :haha:), I'm working on expelling the items I have at home and do not need. 

Before I posted it anywhere else, though, I wanted to let ya'll know in case anyone was interested. :) I'll attach photos; it's a legitimate Mei Tai Baby. It's beautiful and, to my knowledge, was used once. It's in perfect condition, no-smoking home, and I will gladly wash it before sending, just in case the Monster's puppy fur got onto it (as it somehow gets onto anything). I'm asking 40 OBO for it, willing to negotiate. ^_^ Like I said, no pressure I just wanted to throw it out there before I post it on any of the other BW sites and such. It's a lovely carrier, but I already ordered a RS from BBB and now have two Mei Tais and somehow ended up with 2 Bjorns... :shrug: So something has to go, my house is getting smaller by the minute!


(just realized... I never read the rules carefully enough. maybe telling you about it isn't allowed? I should go check that out before they ban me or something xD)
 



Attached Files:







Mei Tei Sale 001.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8









Mei Tei Sale 002.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









Mei Tei Sale 003.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









Mei Tei Sale 004.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

love your manicure! :D


there is a section on BnB for selling stuff...your posting could be within the BNB guidlines (i dont know as ive never checked into it), but you could also post it on that section of BNB :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

They better not ban you for posting it in here! LOL I know there's the actual selling part of the site, but I like to think of this thread as "ours"!! 

It's LOVELY. I wish I could buy it but I know John would not be happy if I spent 40$ on a carrier when we have a sling my mom gave us. This one is Much nicer though!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, I love it!! IT is beautiful... if you let me talk to my DH, I think I can talk him into it (since I will need all the free hands I can have with 3 kids :haha:) and it is going to come out of my money from school!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Amandad, :hugs: I hope that you will at least be able to be in the midwife part, I will hate for you to be stressed out again! You are in my thoughts hun!


----------



## TeQuiero

OOOOH, I just noticed that exactly 3 months from tomorrows date (my time hehehe still 9:27 on Wednesday here) it will be my due date!! :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

My computer died last night while I was trying to look up guidelines :haha: but my account isn't gone so... ;) surely tequiero, by all means take your time. :) I'm in no rush and to be honest I love it. such a nice carrier! but I have so many around now and I know I will never use them all. 

I want to learn to make them... that would be amazing! haha

My GTT is tomorrow :(

How is everyone? Happy Thursday!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh hey Guppy, didn't you say your family is from the State College area?? If so, how's that going for them with the JoePa madness? :/


----------



## Jokerette

*100 days until my due date!!!!!! *


----------



## swanxxsong

Woohoo!! double digits tomorrow Jokerette!!! :dance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

27 weeks today!!!! 3rd Trimester!!!! Eeek!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats JP!!!

Oh I made my account for fitness pal! I am swanxxsong. How original ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all well.. Hit V-day yesterday.. so baby is officialy viable.. :) which is wonderful.. another milestone.. now heading to 3rd tri.. lol hard to believe how fast pregnancy is going.. with my first seemed to take forever.. 

Had my 24 week checkup and all is going good.. next one is the glucose test on dec 7th.. which i need to fast for.. not looking forward to that.. no water no nothing.. and a 45 mins drive to the hospital.. ugh think i may sneak something small.. even a cup or water lol


----------



## xCeex

3 months and 19 days & I will be meeting my little girl .. woooh!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Hope your all well.. Hit V-day yesterday.. so baby is officialy viable.. :) which is wonderful.. another milestone.. now heading to 3rd tri.. lol hard to believe how fast pregnancy is going.. with my first seemed to take forever..
> 
> Had my 24 week checkup and all is going good.. next one is the glucose test on dec 7th.. which i need to fast for.. not looking forward to that.. no water no nothing.. and a 45 mins drive to the hospital.. ugh think i may sneak something small.. even a cup or water lol

It sucks that some of you have to fast! For mine all I couldn't do was not eat for 1.5 hours before that. I could have water during the 1.5 hrs. But once I had the drink, then I couldn't even drink water.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Jokerette said:


> EngineerGirl- oh no! I'm so sorry youre on bedrest! But it sounds like that is the best thing for litting baby girl in there. Maybe your DH can go out to a craft store and pick up a cheesy paint by numbers or a rug/latch hook kit. Something you can do while resting and taking it easy. I'd also check out some TV shows on demand... Gossip Girl, Pretty Little Liars, Switched at Birth... something easy and girly :) Youre in my thoughts! How are you feeling now?

Day 2 1/2 of bedrest is going OK so far. I was pretty down last night and feeling like my body is a failure for not being able to carry this baby normally but my mom and friends are keeping me company throughout the day which helps. I've crochetted one baby hat (with a flower!) and one baby headband that I need to put a bow on yet and am starting in on my most ambitious project yet - a kimono shirt. I also caught up on The Office and have slept some, but could probably use more.

My medication is done (could only take it safely for 48 hours according to my OB) and now it's just a waiting game to see if my contractions totally stop. They haven't yet.


----------



## nightkd

Love the Mei Tai! DH would kill me if I bought anything else though... Especially after buying that $100 Didymos...

I'm feeling really run down today. Need to get my act together and blend up some green smoothies etc to see if it helps!

This week seems to be going REALLY slowly for me.. DH didn't get home until 8-9pm last night, as he was at hospital with his dad who just had surgery, which I'm sure doesn't help with the lagging feeling. I wish it was the weekend already!!

Peawich has been sticking SOMETHING pointy out of me and pinching a nerve :lol: catches my breath and I have to stop what I'm doing until she moves...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My dr said it's better if I can fast for four hours before the GTT but I don't have to because if I'm going to fail, I will fail whether I fast or not. 
And my test is at 10:30. So if I got up and skipped breakfast... by the time I got to eat something, it would be at least 11:30, and that's assuming the test was on time. 
I'm having a bowl of cereal, gosh darnit.


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, he said we can get it!! YAY!!!

I have my glucose test Tuesday, and they told me I do not need to fast before it, but that once I start it NOTHING, not even a mint!! So, that means that I am taking it, leaving the house, dropping off DS2 with my mom, and then to the drs office to tell them that I drank it.... supposed to get to the office within 45 minutes of drinking it so that they can get my blood drawn on time!


----------



## KellyC75

Hey Girls :wave:

:yipee: Its my 'V' Day :dance:

Hope you are all doing Ok :flower: Im not gonna be online for a few days

Have a lovely weekend all ~ Speak next week at some point

Its my final countdown to emigration!! :plane: :argh:


----------



## ggbaby2

Hi yall due Feb 5th


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Welcome, ggbaby!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> Hey Girls :wave:
> 
> :yipee: Its my 'V' Day :dance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing Ok :flower: Im not gonna be online for a few days
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all ~ Speak next week at some point
> 
> Its my final countdown to emigration!! :plane: :argh:

Happy V Day!!! 

Have you already told us where you're moving to? I can't remember! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I just finished my second paper! 8 more! Now I just have to add in a prayer that I get good grades! I think I need a B to get my tuition assistance paid back. It's never been a problem...but my mind is NOT on my papers. I'd like the first two to be graded so I know where I stand! LOL


----------



## Lmac

Hi all, my due date is 21st Feb but I'm having a section on 14th Feb. Team yellow :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Lmac said:


> Hi all, my due date is 21st Feb but I'm having a section on 14th Feb. Team yellow :)

Welcome!


----------



## KellyC75

JohnsPrincess said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls :wave:
> 
> :yipee: Its my 'V' Day :dance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing Ok :flower: Im not gonna be online for a few days
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all ~ Speak next week at some point
> 
> Its my final countdown to emigration!! :plane: :argh:
> 
> Happy V Day!!!
> 
> Have you already told us where you're moving to? I can't remember! LOLClick to expand...

Thankyou :flower:

We are moving from the Uk to Australia :coolio:


----------



## swanxxsong

Will do a proper catch up in a couple of hours, but wanted to just say that I'm 5 minutes from them taking my blood and the nausea is horrific. I'm praying I don't throw up before they can take my blood because I do not want to do this test over again... >.<


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say hi and I hope you all have a fabulous weekend. I hope you are all well. I'll catch up with your posts during the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## kirbyland1986

:) i am 26th feb!


----------



## dizzyangel

Hi to all the newbies!!

good luck swan - fingers crossed you arent sick!!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

Yay for V day yesterday Kelly!

EngineerGirl - thinking of you, really hope you are both ok and your contractions stop! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank God my test was at 7am so the fasting wasn't too bad. I managed to not lose my cookies but that was NO FUN. I are and still feel funny. Am pounding water to try and cleanse my system. Bleck!

Welcome to Lmac, Kirby and ggbaby!

Happy belated v day to kelly and rojo!

Awesome tequiero! I'm glad it's found a good home because it's a great carrier! I will PM you :)

Hugs to you Engineer. I hope you begin feeling better soon and that the contractions ease up on you. :hugs:

Congrats on getting through your papers JP!!

I want a nap. I had to be up at 530 to get to my test on time and now I'm trying not to doze during work haha. Oops!!


----------



## EngineerGirl

Welcome new ladies! Congrats to those who have reached V day. Every day from here on out means your baby is closer and closer to being ready to be here!

Day 3 1/2 of bedrest is going well. DH has today off of work and we went to bed absurdly early last night and I slept in. He made eggs in a hole for breakfast for me, which is awesome because he hates eggs so I never make them. I feel much better. I think sleep is going to help. I have at least one nap slated for today, I think.

I posted a question on second tri about the baby pressing up against my abdomen. It feels like half a contraction when she does it, as half of my abdomen goes hard and gets a bit tingly. Does that happen to you at all? I don't know why she loves cuddling up against there so much! This is the thread.


----------



## TeQuiero

Welcome to all of our new ladies!!
Congrats to those who have reached their V-day!! 

Kelly, I hope that everything is going well with getting everything together to move!! Thinking of you!

27 Weeks today! :happydance: Hopefully going to lunch at Olive Garden, really wanting soup, salad, and bread sticks


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls :wave:
> 
> :yipee: Its my 'V' Day :dance:
> 
> Hope you are all doing Ok :flower: Im not gonna be online for a few days
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all ~ Speak next week at some point
> 
> Its my final countdown to emigration!! :plane: :argh:
> 
> Happy V Day!!!
> 
> Have you already told us where you're moving to? I can't remember! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :flower:
> 
> We are moving from the Uk to Australia :coolio:Click to expand...

Oooh, very cool!! We were watching one of the Comedy Central "news" shows last night and they were talking about how we're going to have a base in Australia. I don't know if it's true or not, but I was thinking, what a cool place to go!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Will do a proper catch up in a couple of hours, but wanted to just say that I'm 5 minutes from them taking my blood and the nausea is horrific. I'm praying I don't throw up before they can take my blood because I do not want to do this test over again... >.<

:-( Were you nauseous from the drink (did you do that today??) or because you're scared of needles (I am!)? Hope it went well!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

kirbyland1986 said:


> :) i am 26th feb!

Welcome!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good Morning, Ladies!! Today is Veteran's Day (US) and so I have my Dh home, woohoo!! Quiet morning so far. He says he has lots to do...I'm Hoping we can go to Michaels because they are having a yarn sale, lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

The drink on an empty stomach made me nauseous. I hate needles but have become almost numbed to them now that they've used so many on me in the past 27 weeks :haha: 

I'm still a little spacy but feeling better than before so huzzah!


----------



## swanxxsong

Yum I love olive garden! Enjoy Tequiero!!

I've never had that happen, sorry EG! :( or if I did I was kind of oblivious to it haha which is always possible. But hopefully some of the other ladies will be of more help to you. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. I too am a bit nervous on having to do the drink on an empty stomach.. with my dd i got to eat and drink before but now at this new hospital i dont.. so we will see and its a 45 min drive to get that.. think mcdonalds will be stopped at after.. lol

Anyone have any fun plans for the weekend... i plan to paint peanuts nursery.. and decorate for christmas.. I know its still early but may as well get a start early.. 13 days till turkey day..

Cant believe im almost 3rd tri.. wow where is the time going..


----------



## Guppy051708

I want some Olive Garden!!!! lol
The very last month (and a half :blush:) that i was pregnant with DS, we literally ate ministrone soup, breadsticks, and salad about 2x per week haha. It was good!!!! I love their dressing!

I should really clean...i think i'll put Elliots crib together too :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> The drink on an empty stomach made me nauseous. I hate needles but have become almost numbed to them now that they've used so many on me in the past 27 weeks :haha:
> 
> I'm still a little spacy but feeling better than before so huzzah!

Ah yes, that would do it! I'm certainly not numbed to the needles! LOL 

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I felt nauseous right after I drank the sugary stuff. Then they were walking me down the hall to the room where I would wait to have my blood drawn... and I really thought I might have to stop and throw up in the hallway! 
But then I was okay. Felt really sleepy after and actually had an emotional breakdown once I got home, but now I've eaten and I seem to be fine.


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh, a lot of ladies i know get really naseous when they do that test....sometimes it seems unethical to me (sometimes) i mean, obviously doing something that crazy to your body is gonna through it out of whack :dohh: Im glad you girls are feeling better :hugs: ....you guys take the GD test wicked early! Most ppl here dont get it until 28 weeks....and i dont even think my (current) MWs test for it unless there are signs of it. I know my old "Medwives" and OBs did though. They tested at 16 weeks and again at 28 weeks bc apparently when i used to live in central Pennsylvania there is a high rate of GD. IDK, but thats a dumb reason to put a pregnant woman through it twice! :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm just glad it's over. I hope I didn't fail 'cause I hear then you have to do a four-hour? Not sure what that entails, but I don't want to have to stay at the hospital for four hours. :nope: 
The pamphlet I read said that the dr _may_ order the test, but seems to me my dr orders it as a matter of course. And the pamphlet said it can be done between 24 and 28 weeks, but my dr wanted it done on Nov 12, at 24+6? (I had to do it today since the lab is closed on Saturdays.) Idk. My dr is weird like that. She wants things a certain way and I don't usually know why. But I'm not the type to ask questions unless something seems _really_ out there. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

i see...yeah the majority of testing and other routine stuff done that docs do was taken out of context. Most of the stuff from the ACOG and other places like that (if you read the fine print) say do it for x reason...somehow that gets interpreted to "do it to everyone". Ugh...and yes if you fail the one hour you will have to do a 3 hour test (some places do it longer than that though). Many MANY woman fail the first test and pass the second with flying colors.


----------



## swanxxsong

Finally feeling 100%. Phew! Stupid test! Haha. 

My doctors office makes us get the test right before our 28 week appt. They ask that you do it 4 days prior but since my appt is on Wednesday and the office isn't open weekends they said I could do today or Monday. Figured I would do it today in case I puked and had to go back lol. I really would die during the 3 hour. Ick!!

As for needles I just grip the chair arm really, really right and pinch my eyes shut and hold my breath. I get shaky due to nerves but they usually are over and done with pretty quickly. Thank goodness. :) IVs are the worst IMO. I almost cried during mine in the ER.


----------



## Guppy051708

I hate getting my blood drawn...its not that it bothers me, because ive been poked so much in my life, but its because i have REALLY small veins (so small ive been turned down from donating to the RedCross bc they thought my veins would callopse), anyways, they can NEVER find the vein, and then they think they find it, poke me, cant find and they dig. UGH! i hate that!!!!!! I always ask for the butterfly needle (the little tiny ones they usually use for the kids), and that almost always works (if they can find the vein :dohh:) The one lab tech told me that no one should be poking me with a regular needle because my veins are SO scared (bc of all of the digging :dohh:) and the risk of callapse....IVs,,,yeah those never get put in the normal spot (because of the same reason), i do have a large vein that runs near the side of my elbow though, so usually thats where it gets stuck...

im a freak :haha: i HAVE to watch them stick me and do everything, otherwise it makes me uncomfortable..i guess i find comfort in knowing whats going on....surprises and me don't mix lol


----------



## Guppy051708

im so glad i dont have to get the GD test this time. lol (only if we suspect something) otherwise, thank God i dont have to put myself through that again! They really do SUCK!


----------



## saphire76

AmaryllisRed said:


> My dr said it's better if I can fast for four hours before the GTT but I don't have to because if I'm going to fail, I will fail whether I fast or not.
> And my test is at 10:30. So if I got up and skipped breakfast... by the time I got to eat something, it would be at least 11:30, and that's assuming the test was on time.
> I'm having a bowl of cereal, gosh darnit.

Have an egg because it is protein.I fasted and failed my 1st test last time and had to do the 3 hr test.

whoops guess I posted before I read you did it already lol hope all is well


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Still feeling not quite right. I was lying on the couch and went to get up and I was all shaky. My brother (who is diabetic) gets like that sometimes. I hope I didn't fail! 

The nurse remarked on how nice my veins are. I have a great big obvious one on my right arm that I always offer even though I'm right handed. No digging or poking involved. :)
I can't watch when they poke me, but DS watched the whole thing and the nurse explained everything she was doing and how the vial works like a vacuum because there's no air... I was like, come on lady, what's the point of my not looking if you're going to give me a play-by-play?? :dohh: 
Anyway, hopefully I feel better soon. Last time I only felt sick right after the drink and then I was okay... none of these lasting effects...


----------



## saphire76

Welcome new ladies!!!!

I have my drink for the test and I can go anytime between now and 28 weeks the dr said. Like I said before I failed the 1hr w DS because I didn't eat anything and I didn't have anything to feed the sugar I guess. I took the 3 hrs and passed not problem but walked around the building over and over to lower anything. This time I am eating an egg and water or milk lol. I do not want to do that 3 hr test!!! It stinks being there that long besides the 4 needles they stick in you. I guess I will try to go Monday or Thursday morning and get it over with.

I love the female Dr. she must love US because she gave me another one yesterday (no pics but still) fun to check that it is still a girl lmbo and see her kicking up a storm even though I don't feel it too much becuase of my anterior placenta. She also asked me how long I pushed last time I said 3 hrs and it was horrific she said 15 min tops! I told her I am holding her to it. I hope I get her to deliver I really like her.

We registered yesterday at babierus. 2 hrs for my husband to decide on a stroller/car seat I keep telling him we don't need anything but the snap and go and the car seat but he is not listening until this am when he said we will just get another one of those lol. Men they like the mechanics I guess when it came time for everything else he was like lets go home now wth so I finished the rest alone easier mind you but it was done.

wow long post. Glad most of you are doing well and hope you enjoy your rest Engineergrl


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Happy Day! We went to Michael's and I got all the yarn I need to make this huge thick shawl for my mom & all the yarn (minus 1 skein they didn't have) for a wedding ring blanket for my cousin & 2 hooks & 2 balls of sock yarn all for 40$! Everything I got was on sale and then an additional 25% off! Woot!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Well, I wasn't able to get Olive Garden, as it is Veterans Day and they do free meal for all veterans and active military members. Ours was packed and we did not have enough time to wait and eat, so we got pizza.


----------



## Guppy051708

aww. Sorry you didn't get your yummy meal hun :hugs: Guess its a good thing we didn't decide to go too! Its a half hour drive (one way) from here, so im glad we didn't waste the gas.

I have 12 milk donors lined up for Elliot! How amazing! It brings tears to my eyes to learn of such generous women!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, I forgot Olive Garden does that. I bet it was crazy. 

I'm still enjoying my leftover Chinese... my mom is taking me to Bob Evans for lunch tomorrow-- yay!! Just what I need after a fairly crappy week. :thumbup:


----------



## TeQuiero

Aww Guppy, that is sooooo sweet!!! If I lived closer I would share Adelina's milk with Elliot, because when my milk comes in it really comes in! :haha: 


So, I looked up the name Adeline, and it means Nobel, Kind.... so I am guessing that since Adelina isn't in the name meanings that it is the same as Adeline (only more girly)


----------



## Guppy051708

I would think thats what it means :D

And thank you. So sweet :) There are boards if you are ever interested in donating. Most of them are on FB (like Human Milk 4 Human Babies- HM4HB) and Eats on Feet as well as Milkshare. They usually have a page for each state.


----------



## swanxxsong

That is awesome Guppy, so glad you were able to find donors! :hugs:

I'm not feeling very well still either Amaryllis. It comes and goes with me. I'm not liking it! haha. 

Booked my first photoshoot today! With someone who isn't family or my best friend. I'm SO FREAKIN EXCITED. All sorts of fun things too, architecture, infant, family, etc. So I will get great practice for the future. FX anyway! I just need to get myself some props and fabrics and need to pray I can get hubby to agree, between now and then, to let me buy the lens I'd prefer to have for it. He doesn't want me to get it until January because then he can write it off on next year's tax return... but patience + me = not happening. >.< I'm sure he won't budge though. Sigh.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Remind him that he's already getting a nice little tax deduction in February so you can get the lens NOW!! :)

I don't know why we are still feeling bad... mine comes and goes, too. I wouldn't have thought a little cup of gross stuff would still be affecting me. :( When do you find out your results? I just figure the dr's office will call me sometime next week if I failed.


----------



## swanxxsong

ROFL! That is a great idea, I should totally suggest that. xD I'm sure he'll be ENTHRALLED to hear that one. xDDDDDD

I have my appointment at my OBG on Wednesday, so she said she'd tell me then. Blaaah. And now, I start going every 2 weeks for my appointments. Holy crap! Time's a-flyin'! lol

Here's to hoping we both have a-ok results! :wine: (as I toast with a glass of apple juice lol!)


----------



## saphire76

Guppy that's great! Ignore me if it's too personal but do you just know from your last baby that you can't bf? I'm sorry if it was wrong of me for asking just am worried about myself this pg too.


----------



## saphire76

Also I can't find the pregnancy section in my fitness pal. Where is it?


----------



## Guppy051708

Just request to join :) its easy :thumbup:
https://www.myfitnesspal.com/groups/home/138-ttc-pregnancy-and-post-partum-fitness

No too personal at all ;) So i have what is called Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT) and Hypoplastic Breasts (HP). Basically with IGT you dont make near enough milk because there is a lack of milk glands and a lack of tissue to create it. So the easiest way to explain is that "the factory is missing some parts" and "there are not enough workers". If that makes any sense. When i was at the hospital they were a little concerned bc my breast are irregularly shaped and very far spaced. He never had wet diapers (he got dehydrated and everything). He only peed 1x in a 3 day period. and he lost 9% of his weight before he was even 24 hours old. I never had engorgement or anything :nope: So then i started meeting an LC, a home nurse, and my sons Ped, and worked really hard. I ate galactigo foods, drink lots of good fluids, cut out caffine and dietetics, I pumped religiously every 2 hours around the clock (that includes through the night!), i nursed around the clock. I took herbal suppliments that normally work- Fenugreek, Blessed Thistle, and Mother's Milk Tea, I also use a Supplimental Nursing System (SNS- it has tubes and the baby nurses at the breast while the tube supplies formula/donor milk). You name it, i did it, but i never saw an increase :nope: I was even put on Domperidone which is a drug and a side effect is higher prolactin levels. I had my prolactin levels checked at 1 months PP and it was that of a NON lactating woman and a man...so it was pretty bad. My number was 27.5 and a BFing mom should be OVER 100 (more like 300)...so yeah, it was a pretty invovled thing...nothing i did increased my supply. I was LUCKY if i made 4oz every 24 hours. It was a night and day difference in ISaiah though, once he got some suppliments and stuff....took me a long time to cope with it, but this time around will be much better bc i can mentally prepare and physically prepare. I didn't know about donor milk last time, so its nice to have that this time. In a way, being able to have the donor milk is very healing for me. There is a chance i will make more milk with each pregnancy, but it will likely never be NEAR enough to EBF (last time i only supplied about 5-10% of his needs at my max output)...but i dont want to be a negative nancy, so im hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. Its important that i remain realistic about it, but also hopeful, so im trying to find a balance..

wow sorry for an epic post :haha: but thats my story and i dont mind sharing it :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im not sure if that link is going to work...let me know if it doesn't :thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

It worked and thanks for the info. It's so interesting I knew they had donors for women in Africa but I didn't know about local donation. Very cool! Is there a screening process or a trust thing?


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> It worked and thanks for the info. It's so interesting I knew they had donors for women in Africa but I didn't know about local donation. Very cool! Is there a screening process or a trust thing?

Well there are Milk Banks (those are hard to get milk from, generally your baby has to be a premie, you need a prescription, and it costs $15 per every 100oz plus you can only utilize it until your baby is 3 months old). That is whats known as "formal milk sharing". Milk banks pasterize/screen all of the milk....this is good and bad...its good because anything bad wont get passed along to a recipient, however it is bad because they heat it up so high that it kills the bad AND the good immunities in the milk :dohh: so really there isn't much benefit since the heating process ruins it all :( Most women can't go this route anyways bc the criteria is so hard to meet.

Then there is Milk Sharing. Which is the "informal milk sharing". The women post on various pages that they are donatin g(or someone like me asks for some donor milk). This is a trusted process HOWEVER i have found ALL of these women to be VERY open and honest. They willingly let you know if they are on meds, OTC meds, Rx meds, and herbal stuff. They let you know of their diet, if they have any health issues, how old their baby is, how old the milk is, their lifestyle (ie if they drink or do drugs), etc. They are very up front about everything. Plus usually they are nursing their own so thats a good indicator things are good, because its not like they would risk their own babies life. :thumbup: But you pick and choose who you want. So far none of the dnors are on any type of drugs, except one. So i look into the drug and she told me how much and everything. I havn't made my mind up, but thats just an example.


----------



## GossipGirly

Guppy I remember the trouble you had bring Isaiah and everything you went through. Bfing is tough to start with I only managed 3 weeks with a non latcher. I'm on a try this one again though, wasn't going to initially but I am :) as a first time mum i wasso on my high horse about bfing and that i was going to no matter what and kida looked down on ff, in hindsight i was so niave and there ia nothing wrong with formula in the grand scheme of thkngs, i mean she ia fully on cow milk now so its like what a yr of her life. I don't really like the thought of donor milk, sorry if that seems ignorant but I personally wouldn't consider it but can understand why people do x


----------



## Jokerette

Hey ladies! Just getting caught up on all the posts. Welcome to the new girls :(

EngineerGirl- glad you're doing well! :) I keep thinking about you!

To all the girls with the GD test done... Hooray! Fingers crossed for good results for all of you! Mine is in about 10 days.

Have a good weekend ladies! Happy Veterans Day and thank you to all our men and women who serve! My brother is in Afghanistan and he gets to come home from is deployment next month just in time for Xmas! I can't believe it's been almost a year since I've seen him... He hasn't even seen me pregnant!


----------



## Guppy051708

It's cool :D everyone has their own comfort level. :thumbup: And isaiah is a healthy happy little guy and he only got BFed until 5 months (he selfweaned) and i only made 4oz per 24 hour period, so he never did get much, the rest was purely formula. But we had a VERY large go at finding formula because he has really bad acid reflux/GERD. He was actually prescribed a special kind that costed $65 per can :shock: He went through 2 cans per week, so it just was not affordable :nope: We went through every formula out there, he would vomit rivers from all of them....this time we are just taking a different approach altogether :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, do you get WIC from your state? I know that with prescriptions they will cover the more expensive formulas... they give you like at least 9 cans (at least in my state)


----------



## EngineerGirl

Oh girls, I'm getting so tired of this darn bedrest. We got new living room couches after our move and relegated the hand-me-downs I've had since graduation to the basement. Our new couches came yesterday so I've moved from bed to the couch (lying down resting still counts, right?) to hopefully cheer me up. I've already had 3 contractions since getting up at 7:30 and it's only 11 - plus I napped for an hour in there. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry and I know worry 1) is not good and 2) doesn't actually do anything, but it is hard not to!


----------



## tiggertea

added 3 newbies to OP. :thumbup:

:hugs: EngineerGirl


----------



## Jokerette

Thinking of you EngineerGirl! xoxoxooxox


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so sorry EngineerGirl. :hugs: thinking of you!

So... Nursery is still not done but more progress has been made. We had so many changes to make to it (replace ceiling light fixture, replace all electrical outlets, entirely redo closet, etc etc) before we could paint. I'm trying not to be anxious because it's looking beautiful but I'm tired of having crap scattered because we had to empty the room. Sigh. I got a lot of cleaning done myself though so yay. :) making progress slowly but surely!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Just request to join :) its easy :thumbup:
> https://www.myfitnesspal.com/groups/home/138-ttc-pregnancy-and-post-partum-fitness
> 
> No too personal at all ;) So i have what is called Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT) and Hypoplastic Breasts (HP). Basically with IGT you dont make near enough milk because there is a lack of milk glands and a lack of tissue to create it. So the easiest way to explain is that "the factory is missing some parts" and "there are not enough workers". If that makes any sense. When i was at the hospital they were a little concerned bc my breast are irregularly shaped and very far spaced. He never had wet diapers (he got dehydrated and everything). He only peed 1x in a 3 day period. and he lost 9% of his weight before he was even 24 hours old. I never had engorgement or anything :nope: So then i started meeting an LC, a home nurse, and my sons Ped, and worked really hard. I ate galactigo foods, drink lots of good fluids, cut out caffine and dietetics, I pumped religiously every 2 hours around the clock (that includes through the night!), i nursed around the clock. I took herbal suppliments that normally work- Fenugreek, Blessed Thistle, and Mother's Milk Tea, I also use a Supplimental Nursing System (SNS- it has tubes and the baby nurses at the breast while the tube supplies formula/donor milk). You name it, i did it, but i never saw an increase :nope: I was even put on Domperidone which is a drug and a side effect is higher prolactin levels. I had my prolactin levels checked at 1 months PP and it was that of a NON lactating woman and a man...so it was pretty bad. My number was 27.5 and a BFing mom should be OVER 100 (more like 300)...so yeah, it was a pretty invovled thing...nothing i did increased my supply. I was LUCKY if i made 4oz every 24 hours. It was a night and day difference in ISaiah though, once he got some suppliments and stuff....took me a long time to cope with it, but this time around will be much better bc i can mentally prepare and physically prepare. I didn't know about donor milk last time, so its nice to have that this time. In a way, being able to have the donor milk is very healing for me. There is a chance i will make more milk with each pregnancy, but it will likely never be NEAR enough to EBF (last time i only supplied about 5-10% of his needs at my max output)...but i dont want to be a negative nancy, so im hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. Its important that i remain realistic about it, but also hopeful, so im trying to find a balance..
> 
> wow sorry for an epic post :haha: but thats my story and i dont mind sharing it :flower:

Oh wow, very interesting! I'm sorry you have to deal with that but you seem to have come to grips with it! And even 5-10% of his needs at least gave him some, so good job on that!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

EngineerGirl said:


> Oh girls, I'm getting so tired of this darn bedrest. We got new living room couches after our move and relegated the hand-me-downs I've had since graduation to the basement. Our new couches came yesterday so I've moved from bed to the couch (lying down resting still counts, right?) to hopefully cheer me up. I've already had 3 contractions since getting up at 7:30 and it's only 11 - plus I napped for an hour in there. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry and I know worry 1) is not good and 2) doesn't actually do anything, but it is hard not to!

Big hugs, hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Almost Mama

wow, i've missed lots again!

*Engineer girl;* You've been in my thoughts, lovey! I'm sorry to hear the contractions are still at you, but i'm glad you're sticking to the bed rest... no matter how mundane! If you're a reader, have your OH pick you up "letters to a young poet" by Rainer Maria Rilke (he is my fave writer ever) it's a short read, but he will NOT let you down. i'm on the FB group, so feel free to msg me any time if you need a chat buddy! hopefully we can help to keep you a little distracted :)

*congrats everyone* on all of the 3rd tri starters, and double digit ladies as well! 

we're done some more shopping. picked up some more clothes; 2 dresses and 2 pairs of jeans and some onesies and tops. God bless baby-gap lol. I'm getting so excited! 

My GD test isn't until the 22nd of this month, but good luck to all the ladies with their dates closer approaching :) 

I have a *breast feeding question *
I had my nipples peirced when i was 17, and just took them out about 2 months into the pregnancy, as they were getting uncomfy. Sorry for TMI!!! but will this impact my ability to BF??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, I've read that book!! 
It's referenced in the movie Sister Act 2... one of my favorite movies in high school. (And maybe now. :blush:) 
I'm such a nerd!


----------



## TeQuiero

Almost mama, everything that I have ever seen said that it should not affect BF at all. Only thing they say is if you plan on BF to remove jewelry, which you have already done. :)


----------



## Almost Mama

AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh my gosh, I've read that book!!
> It's referenced in the movie Sister Act 2... one of my favorite movies in high school. (And maybe now. :blush:)
> I'm such a nerd!

You've read letters to a young poet??
i have 3 copies!! hahahaha. i read it at least twice a year, and highlight or underline different parts that stand out to me, each time in a diff colour... when i flip back over it... it shows me where i was in my life when i was reading it based on what spoke to me.

I'm buying a 4th copy, this one for Scarlet, and it will be the first book I read to her. Letter #7 is my favourite!!


----------



## Almost Mama

TeQuiero said:


> Almost mama, everything that I have ever seen said that it should not affect BF at all. Only thing they say is if you plan on BF to remove jewelry, which you have already done. :)

I was worried, as i've heard mixed things about it! thanks so much for the advice :) :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Almost Mama, i have read the same. You should be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Guppy, do you get WIC from your state? I know that with prescriptions they will cover the more expensive formulas... they give you like at least 9 cans (at least in my state)

I only qualified for half of my sons pregnancy, but then we relocated and DH got a job, so i didn't qualify after that. So,nope, no help from WIC :( My insurance refused to cover it...i was appauld..._ like really? I pay $12K per yr for it and they can't even cover somethign that a doctor PRESCRIBED?!? _ anywho, i wish i still qualified. we are right at the limit where we dont qualify but we also dont make enough to pay for it...boo...


----------



## EngineerGirl

Almost Mama said:


> *Engineer girl;* You've been in my thoughts, lovey! I'm sorry to hear the contractions are still at you, but i'm glad you're sticking to the bed rest... no matter how mundane! If you're a reader, have your OH pick you up "letters to a young poet" by Rainer Maria Rilke (he is my fave writer ever) it's a short read, but he will NOT let you down. i'm on the FB group, so feel free to msg me any time if you need a chat buddy! hopefully we can help to keep you a little distracted :)

I'm trying to remember if I still own Letters to a Young Poet. It was an assignment in my senior seminar for my English major. Rilke is a beautiful writer! His prose is so lyrical. I have to admit that I've been sticking to light stuff like Agatha Christie because literary fiction, non-fiction, and poetry leave my mind too much time to wander (although usually I love it!). I do need to send DH to the library, though. I've been pillaging my own shelves and am almost out of lighter fiction.


----------



## Almost Mama

*engineergirl;*

YES!! i am completely in love with his writing style...
on the flip side, im also a HUGE Bukowski fan (lmao... how opposite can u get, right?!)

I'm an Atwood fan as well... 
if you arent feeling into poetry, try "the robber bride" by her

OH OH OH!!! OR READ "NEON ANGEL"
I'm a huge fan of the runaways, and its an EXTRAORDINARY memoir!!! I really didn't think it would be... but I couldn't put it down. I've also heard "hello kitty must die" is AMAZING... tho I can't say I'm sure what its even about? lol. a few of my bookish-friends have given it a good review... but i'm not convinced enough just yet to read a book about hello kitty. lol. 

if you like controversial (im protestant, but im up for a good religious debate now and again) then try reading the final testament of the holy bible, by james frey... some parts i was less than enthusiastic to be reading, but i can honestly say i've never read anything else like it lol. just take it w/a grain of salt.. because it is a bit of a religious slap in the face! 

if you'd like some other tips, let me know :) I've usually got my nose in a book! lol


----------



## saphire76

I'm totally out of this conversation. I read Nicholas sparks, the twilight saga and books on heaven lol.


----------



## TeQuiero

A good, funny series of books that my mom, grandma, our friends, and I have really gotten into are the Stephanie Plum series of books by Janet Evanovich. They are really funny, and you won't want to put them down!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I hate that you are unable to get any kind of help!! It is really terrible! :hugs: Maybe with adding another member into your family you might be able to qualify for some of the assistance programs.


----------



## Almost Mama

*saphire;* LOL. i dooo have one for you too!!! "heaven is for real"... SUPER short... but an adorableeeee true story about a 2 or 3 yr old boy w/an out of body experience. absolutely loved it!


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Guppy, I hate that you are unable to get any kind of help!! It is really terrible! :hugs: Maybe with adding another member into your family you might be able to qualify for some of the assistance programs.

We already tried (as a family of 4, when you are pregnant they count the unborn baby). Still just missed the cut off....the increase with each kid is really low...which is crazy considering how much they can cost :dohh: thanks for your kind words...but i guess at least i have donor milk so thats a God send. Ive been very careful about doing my own private screenings...and plus the big thing to remember is that these moms are BFing their own babies...and they arn't going to feed their own if its going to pose a risk, if that makes sense...doesn't mean i accept every donor offer, bc i do turn down if i dont like the circumstances (certain drugs, illnesses, etc), but it does help. I have about 3,500 ounces at this point...i need about 10,000 for one year, so i have a great deal already, I really think this baby wont go through the bad GERD so long as he doesn't have formula...Isaiah never had issues with the reflux until we started formula, so im pretty hopeful :D


----------



## swanxxsong

I love to read. Absolutely anything. Classics, popular tween novels, poetry, anything. Always open to suggestions!

My friend had her nipples done for years and had no issues BF. :) And she didn't take hers out until a few months in because of the irritation as her boobs changed size and such. So you should be a-ok! :)


----------



## Almost Mama

swanxxsong said:


> I love to read. Absolutely anything. Classics, popular tween novels, poetry, anything. Always open to suggestions!
> 
> My friend had her nipples done for years and had no issues BF. :) And she didn't take hers out until a few months in because of the irritation as her boobs changed size and such. So you should be a-ok! :)

Thanks ladybug!!
I will again recommend Rilke for the read.... everything he wrote was basicially the most beautiful thing i've ever read LOL. For a sample, try googling "fear of the inexplicable" by him... its a exerpt from one of the letters in 'letters to a young poet' that they turned into a poem. or even google some of his quotes. spectacular

hmm... for single poems; Electra on Azalea path by Sylvia Plath, or, The Gothic, by Margaret Atwood. :)


----------



## saphire76

Almost Mama said:


> *saphire;* LOL. i dooo have one for you too!!! "heaven is for real"... SUPER short... but an adorableeeee true story about a 2 or 3 yr old boy w/an out of body experience. absolutely loved it!

Read it! It was so cute. I loved it.


----------



## Almost Mama

saphire76 said:


> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> *saphire;* LOL. i dooo have one for you too!!! "heaven is for real"... SUPER short... but an adorableeeee true story about a 2 or 3 yr old boy w/an out of body experience. absolutely loved it!
> 
> Read it! It was so cute. I loved it.Click to expand...

i felt like every page i was like ...omg..OMG....OOOMMMGGGG!!!!!! hahahaha.
after finishing it, i passed it around to a few girls @ my lab. we've decided we NEED a meeting w/this little boy. hahaha. wasn't he the cutest???


----------



## saphire76

So cute! When my DS asked about it he said I wanna visit heaven. Me too little man me too!

Ok when someone says if he saw me do this he'd have a kitten. Is that like a kanipshin ( I can't spell) or is it a good thing? Random I know. Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> So cute! When my DS asked about it he said I wanna visit heaven. Me too little man me too!
> 
> Ok when someone says if he saw me do this he'd have a kitten. Is that like a kanipshin ( I can't spell) or is it a good thing? Random I know. Lol

? Are you asking if someone literally said to you "If I saw you do BLANK, I'd have a kitten" if it's a good thing? Lol. I think it just means you'd be really surprised. But I'm not sure!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

A good book is The To-Do List by Mike Gayle. I really enjoyed it. Stephen King is my favorite - The Cell is an Amazing newer one by him that I think really goes with the times of today!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... you ladies are full of suggestions... 
I decided to try to read more and started making a list of all the recommendations I got. I haven't had much time to read lately but when I do, I generally write a bit of a review on my blog. 
I'll try to add your titles to my list. 
I really really really want a kindle for when the baby comes... I think it would be perfect for late night and early morning feedings. With DS, I would watch TV, but now DS will be sleeping and I don't want to wake him up. 
And a kindle would be easy to hold with one hand while holding a bottle in the other, don't you think? And lighter than a book... I just think it would be perfect. :)


----------



## tiggertea

Kindle is the best gadget I've ever had. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Yep, I'm sure Kindle would be good! I have an iPad which I love for reading at night (light doesn't disturb dh!) and I have the Kindle, Nook, Google Books, etc all on there. I have TONS of books on it and they were all free, lol.


----------



## becstar

I use the kindle reader on my phone... I still love books but it is fab for free books and for reading in bed without the light on, very excited to have that for late night feeds.


----------



## becstar

Ooh, I'm a squash now!


----------



## swanxxsong

I love having Kindle reader on my phone. It's my sister's Kindle actually (lmao) so I use her books and read them when I'm bored, and download free books as well. She always gets great books on hers, so it occupies me if I ever run out of things to read (which is rare because I'm a book hoarder and get them from the used library sale all the time ROFL).

Thanks for the suggestion AlmostMame; I appreciate it! Will write down that name and see if the library has anything. :) I'm sure they do, they have a great selection. 

I don't want it to be Monday soon... I don't want to go back to wooooork. :brat:


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! A squash already becstar?! :shock: i can't believe how close to the last stage you are!!!

With the kindle, do you have to pay for everything you read? Id like one, but if i have to pay on top of getting the kindle, then im not sure its a good idea...i could go all out and then go all broke :blush: ...also do you have to pay for internet on that? :shrug:

We bought our deep freezer! YAY!


----------



## Almost Mama

My SIL suggested a kindle to me. I'm SUCH a book fan though... i really enjoy the process of reading. And this may out me as the nerd I really am inside (LOL) but i love the smell of books, and the sound of the pages. I couldn't do it! DW has been wanting to get me one for ages, but i haven't given in yet... we'll see how difficult it becomes after Scarlet comes... I may then be swayed.

Gup, I know some books are free, but others you have to pay for. I don't believe you have to pay for internet, perhaps its WIFI?

Saphire; the comment from your DS about visiting heaven... SO cute!!! LOL. How did you not squish him?????


----------



## Guppy051708

well thats good to know :D maybe i'll ask for one of those for Christmas :D

i love the smell of books too! hehe. i used to work at Penn State library....that library is ENORMOUS and i loved every second of it! i sorta miss it, actually :( when i didn't have people needing help, i got to read all of the books...i love that i got to check in and check books out for ppl, bc then i knew what would be good to read base don how often it went out lol


----------



## Almost Mama

awww! that sounds like a great job! 
If I could own a used book shop, I think i'd be the happiest girl in the world.
I'd like a little herbal tea bar off in the back, and maybeee cupcakes and cookies! i LOVE to bake! hahaha.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> wow! A squash already becstar?! :shock: i can't believe how close to the last stage you are!!!
> 
> With the kindle, do you have to pay for everything you read? Id like one, but if i have to pay on top of getting the kindle, then im not sure its a good idea...i could go all out and then go all broke :blush: ...also do you have to pay for internet on that? :shrug:
> 
> We bought our deep freezer! YAY!

There's tons of free books out there. Classics like Alice in Wonderland, the Oz books, Jane Austen, etc etc are just about all free. Then they have a lot of romance that will come up free and some other random ones. I think you just about always have to pay for the new books. I don't have any of them! I just have free.

A couple really good ones that I got for free on Kindle are "13 Little Blue Envelopes" and "The Golden Acorn". The first is more a teen book and this one maybe teen...pre teen, but they're good.

Actually, I just looked and the majority of my classics are not on the Kindle app, they're on one of my other reader apps. BUT I'm pretty sure you can still get them on it! I'd probably just already downloaded them with the Nook app or something!


----------



## saphire76

Johnsprincess- yes it was Robert irvine I thought it might be a British thing. Idk I never heard it before lmbo

Almost mama- I do squish him daily he is the cutest smartes funniest kid ever. I wonder all this time If I'll like izzy as much. Everyone says u do but he is gonna be hard to beat.

I agree I LOVE a book! Folding down the pages, seeing how much is left to build up the anticipation ect. But I do have the same books on my iPad too so I can read in bed when my DH shuts the lights off at night. 

I can't believe I have 1 week till my 3rd trimester. Crazy! I am excited but I love being pregnant and am a little sad I won't feel a baby in my belly again. It is my absolute fav feeling every bump, kick, twist awesome!


----------



## swanxxsong

My boss found another great website for free Kindle books - I will ask her tomorrow and let you ladies know. :) I need to bookmark it. 

I have attached a photo of my bump - the latest from our fruit and veggies series. Well except I couldn't find a cauliflower that met the standards of this week's thing, so we went with asparagus of the proper length :haha: Lame!

We should start a book club online or something, since we have so many avid readers! xDDD My list of to-reads keeps growing and growing.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Guppy051708

Cute bump swanxx! I'll post mine soon too :)

Saphire, I cant believe almost 3rd tri!!!!

thanks for the info about the kindle girls :flower:...does anyone know if you can get sciency type of books on there? Im looking for stuff like Infant CPR, childbirth, and also stuff like hypno birthing, or Ina May Gaskin stuff. If they are available, about how much would one cost?


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> My boss found another great website for free Kindle books - I will ask her tomorrow and let you ladies know. :) I need to bookmark it.
> 
> I have attached a photo of my bump - the latest from our fruit and veggies series. Well except I couldn't find a cauliflower that met the standards of this week's thing, so we went with asparagus of the proper length :haha: Lame!
> 
> We should start a book club online or something, since we have so many avid readers! xDDD My list of to-reads keeps growing and growing.

Looking good hun!!! Your puppy is so cute!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

This is my latest bump pic. It was taken a few days ago (i think 24+6)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0336.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## saphire76

You guys look great! I need to take more pics.


----------



## saphire76

Oh hey ladies... I posted this in the breastfeeding sec. But no answer wonder if anyone here can help. Will colostrum flow through a nipple guard? I had a hard time w DS and no one told me about the nipple shield until a week later And it worked like a charm but since it was so hard the 1st week I want to be prepared and pack the shield. Will it work? Praying of course that she latches Nd I won't need to but just I case.
Thanks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im pretty sure it will flow just fine :thumbup: it is slightly thicker than mature milk, but its not radically thick, so im confident it will work just fine for you :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy, if you look at kindle stuff on amazon, you can see all the prices of all the ebooks... I was "shopping" them last night. I think the free ones would keep me pretty busy!! Sherlock Holmes, Jane Austen, etc. :) 
I would imagine that they would have lots of lesser-known non-fiction since there's no real cost for them to carry it like a bookstore would have.


----------



## TeQuiero

I do believe the colostrum goes through the nipple shields, the hospital gave my SIL some nipple shields when she first tried to BF, as her nipples went in. So I am guessing that if they gave them to her to try it will work.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hey ladies, my appointment with the doctor to see what happens after this last week of bed rest is in 1 1/2 hours. DH is leaving work to take me; he takes such good care of me! I'm just hoping the doctor will know the right thing to do for the baby. 

I woke up 3 times last night with my uterus noticeably tightening for 30 seconds or so, but this morning I got up, took a shower, and even got myself a snack with no issues. There is no rhyme or reason!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Johnsprincess- yes it was Robert irvine I thought it might be a British thing. Idk I never heard it before lmbo
> 
> Almost mama- I do squish him daily he is the cutest smartes funniest kid ever. I wonder all this time If I'll like izzy as much. Everyone says u do but he is gonna be hard to beat.
> 
> I agree I LOVE a book! Folding down the pages, seeing how much is left to build up the anticipation ect. But I do have the same books on my iPad too so I can read in bed when my DH shuts the lights off at night.
> 
> I can't believe I have 1 week till my 3rd trimester. Crazy! I am excited but I love being pregnant and am a little sad I won't feel a baby in my belly again. It is my absolute fav feeling every bump, kick, twist awesome!

I've heard it before!  Just one of those weird sayings, I think! Lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope your appointment goes well Engineer!! :) 

Great bump Guppy!

So exhausted today and work is craaaaaawling. Head. Desk. lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Good luck with the appointment EngineerGirl!! I hope that they are able to tell you something good! :)


----------



## BabyAngelic

Goodluck with ur appointment EngineerGirl. Have my fingers crossed that alls gonna be well :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oh for crying out loud!! Just call me Drama Queen, lol. 

So we own a business. A very small one. We own a couple condos on the beach in Treasure Island. We've only been renting them out for 2 years now and we've done better this year than we did last year, but still, we certainly aren't making any money with this, lol!! We mostly do it because we can use the places and we make ALMOST enough to pay what we owe each month on them. Almost. Not quite. I am able to pay the monthly fee (internet, water, blah blah) and the cleaner every month. And then every few months I have enough in there to pay for the mortgage. The rest of the time, John has to pay the mortgage. But they're great little places and we love having them!

Anyways, about a year ago I set up a business checking account with Regions Bank because it was FREE. Well, this month I have a 15$ monthly fee!! So I called them today and asked what the heck that was about. They said they sent out a notice (I didn't see one...I read everything they send us and it's not much) that starting this month, if you don't keep 2000$ in your account, you're charged a monthly 15$ fee. Um...we do not make enough with the business to keep 2000$ in there every month!!!! So, now I need to find another bank that has free business checking. *sigh* And fast because I don't want to keep throwing 15$ down the drain!

AND THEN we get a notice that because we failed to file an Annual Report with Florida, Florida dissolved our LLC!! OMG!! What the heck?? We don't even know what an annual report IS and I KNOW we didn't receive any sort of letter from Florida or from Legal Zoom (who sends us all the correspondence like that) about this. So I called them and they said that they've been getting Numerous calls and that it appears Florida didn't send anything out this year either asking for them, or even with a warning. This report has to be filed by the end of April every year and costs like 140$. Except they have a late fee that tacks on another 100$. ARGH!!! So I had to pay almost 300$ (because Legal Zoom has a 40$ processing fee, which is fine) to Florida!!! I'm livid! 

I know we're grown up and it's probably up to us to know what we need to file, and when, but come ON. If NUMEROUS people are calling up about this then obviously in past years they've sent out a notice. It won't be late again, now that I know about it, but still. I'm writing the Secretary of State (who signed my lovely letter) and telling him how disappointed I am. Hmpf.

In better news...lol...I've had my first 2 papers graded and got an A- and an A! Woohoo! I have to get a B in the class in order to be refunded the tuition. It's never been an issue before but I always worry. I had to laugh though because the teacher commented on one of my references saying she couldn't find it and that I needed the writers initial at least. Well, the reference was on the paperwork SHE GAVE US and it was missing that initial. Dummy.


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is doing well 0- DOnt get to read back too often! But wanted to say hi and hope everyone is happy and healthy and looking forward to the holidays :) Feb will be here in NO time!! We all know how fast the holiday season flies by :D :D SOOO EXCITED !


----------



## saphire76

What a mess johnsprincess. Today was a beautiful sun shiny day in nj! Jonas had a playmate and we chatted w the parents that were quite normal yay.


----------



## EngineerGirl

I'm OFF bedrest. I get to go to work but then I have to chill out in the evenings and can only do one errand or so at a time with big long breaks in between. That's way better than a short circuit between bed, the bathroom, and the couch, though! Doctor said up to 2 BH-type contractions or so an hour was fine and I'm usually an hour or more between.

I can't even tell you how great it was to be worrying about engineering stuff this afternoon at work instead of Baby.


----------



## TeQuiero

YAY EngineerGirl!! Soooo happy for you! :happydance:

JP, I am sorry that everything is going so difficult! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

I have my GTT tomorrow, so I am going to be fasting before, even though they said I don't have to. I never get the chance to eat too early to begin with, but I might end up eating some scrambled eggs.


----------



## nightkd

A lot of places allow you to just eat something sweet before the test, rather than drinking the yucky drink... That way it's more 'natural' - when would you regularly down a bottle of syrup? :lol:

I'm just popping in, I'm trying to keep up as best I can, just every time I go to write up replies E starts demanding my attention or something :lol:

Was sick last night and hip is bothering me to the point where I struggle to walk some of the time (past 3 days it's just got really bad)... So icky icky... I feel bad for E because I'm tired and can't get up as much, which is sucky. Obviously want Peawich to cook as much as she needs to, but I can't wait until it's time, I pop her out and then can start (hopefully) getting back to normal/away from all the pregnancy grossness and pains!!

Peawich is moving a LOT, makes me feel a bit nauseous at times :sick::lol:

And right on cue, E starts whining... -sigh- I'll hopefully have a proper amount of time to actually converse with people at some point...


----------



## swanxxsong

Man, I wish I had the option of having something sweet versus the drink! I never met anyone who was permitted to do that! LUCKY! haha. 

Good luck tomorrow TeQuiero! And your Mei Tai IS in the mail, I swear. If you didn't get a tracking number, please let me know! xD I'll shoot it to you if you did not. 

Sorry to hear about the BS, JP, but congrats on your papers! :D

Hi BabyC! :wave: Hope all is well with you!

I'm waiting for my enchiladas to finish cooking. I didn't use a recipe this time, so I have my FX that they are tasty! :haha:

Sorry to hear you've been ill, Night! :hugs:

And fab news EngineerGirl! So glad you're free from bedrest! Take care of yourself, kay? Don't overdo it! -puts on momma's hat for a moment- :haha:


----------



## swalumni

I just rediscovered this thread! I dont often stray from the trimester boards but I've been enjoying reading this thread. 

We've got baby number two on the way, a boy, due Feb. 18th. The dr says it will be closer to the 21st, but somewhere in there anyhow. :)

So hello fellow valentines! :)


----------



## Almost Mama

*swanxxsong;* I LOVE the book club idea. I'd be in! :) and your bump and veg pic is SUPER CUTE

*gup;* Adorable, as always!:hugs:

*EngineerGirl;* YAY!!! super super happy for you!!!!!!!!! that's fantastic news :cloud9:
you must be so relieved!!

Here are some more recent bump pics... Sorry bout the undie shots! I usually take them post-shower for my sister, who insists on pics at least twice a week. LOL. 

They are from a few days back (25 weeks, spot on)

Please excuse the wet hair and lack of makeup!! hehehehe
 



Attached Files:







bump1-nov 9.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5









bump2- nov 9.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Guppy051708

What a perfect bump!!!!
And no stretchies-lucky!


----------



## Almost Mama

thanks gup :kiss:
I've been using loads of bio-oil. i love that it smells like rose water :) that, and lots of epsom salt baths. 
I started at about 8 weeks... because I'm so super small I figured i'd be peppered w/them if i hadn't jumped on that band wagon right off the bat!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, might as well try to prevent it! I feel like the "skinny girls" (or girls that are thin like you, im overweight) are actually the ones that get the least (or no) stretch marks...seems to be ppl like me (overweight) that get them the worst blah!


----------



## swanxxsong

Almostmama your bump looks great!! And I'm envious - I haven't gotten stretchies yet but I'm totally betting I will. I'm slathered in faded ones from when I got my heaviest in college lmao. My bumps not as pronounced as yours yet since I'm overweight so I'm sure my time is coming for some yikes! stripes! lol. Ah well. 

Welcome newest valantine!! :wave:


----------



## KellyC75

Im not gonna be getting online much now, until we are settled in Australia at least :plane:

I will pop in when I can though...:flower:

Things are crazy & stressful! :wacko:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Welcome swalumni!

KellyC75 - Good luck!! Stay sane! 

Almost Mama - Adorable!!!! I don't have any stretch marks (yet, lol) either! I've slathered on lotion since I found out I was pregnant. Plus, my mom didn't get any (well, she got a TINY one on her breast) so I'm hoping genetics are going to play a part!

A book club sounds like fun, depending on the book, lol. I've really been wanting to read Water for Elephants. Haven't seen the movie yet, either!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Alrighty, today my "job" is to pack John's clothes for our upcoming trip. That should be super easy! The man has a million clothes so we could actually leave a ton of his at our place in Florida and he'd be fine. I don't have near as many so I can't pack mine until the night before! We got pretty much everything else we're bringing back together yesterday so we're doing good! 

I guess I should also work on at least another paper. If I get one done today and one tomorrow...that'll leave 6 for the month I'll have left to do them when we get home. Of course, it'll actually be less than a month since I don't want to worry about it when we go home again for Christmas. Maybe I can try to get at least 3 done in the next 2 days. We'll see!!


----------



## monkeydo

Good luck Kelly! I'm so excited for you moving all that way!!

Had a midwife appointment today and explained that I'm having real trouble with my appetite, I'm just not hungry and I can't finish anything, even a cup of tea. I got weighed and I've put on 6kgs (13lbs) in total. She said that's OK, but all my books seem to suggest that is the low side of OK. I'm a bit worried because me and my sister were both low birth weight at full term (I was 4lbs 10 she was 5lbs 5), but I am only 5"1 so maybe I'm supposed to be small?

Whoever was asking about non-fiction on Kindle, I just got Ina May Gaskin's guide to breastfeeding and it was £7.97, I think that's about 12 US dollars.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

monkeydo said:


> Good luck Kelly! I'm so excited for you moving all that way!!
> 
> Had a midwife appointment today and explained that I'm having real trouble with my appetite, I'm just not hungry and I can't finish anything, even a cup of tea. I got weighed and I've put on 6kgs (13lbs) in total. She said that's OK, but all my books seem to suggest that is the low side of OK. I'm a bit worried because me and my sister were both low birth weight at full term (I was 4lbs 10 she was 5lbs 5), but I am only 5"1 so maybe I'm supposed to be small?
> 
> Whoever was asking about non-fiction on Kindle, I just got Ina May Gaskin's guide to breastfeeding and it was £7.97, I think that's about 12 US dollars.

When I got weighed at my last appt (just before 27 weeks) I had gained 13lbs. Doc said it was great. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Paper done!!! 7 more. BLAHHHHHHHHH...

Still need to pack Dh's stuff.

And our Newborn Care class is tonight! Hooters is having a deal where you get 10 buffalo shrimp free when you buy a drink so I'm hoping we have time to have dinner there first.


----------



## TeQuiero

I am sooooo tired!! DS2 was up most of the night coughing and had a fever. He was miserable. 

Had my appointment today, she says as long as I don't get a phone call between now and my next appointment (11/29) that it means I don't have GD. She said that my fundus is measuring at least 2 weeks ahead, and that it does not necessarily mean that she will come early, but that she might just be big! I gained another 3lbs, so that puts me at right around 5 pounds gained so far (but I am big to begin with).


----------



## lilrojo

Any one have some tips on natural ways to get over a bad cough.. I have been sick for awhile now.. and my blood vessels on the whole right side of my face have broke from coughing so hard and so much.. was up so much last night due to it.. Robitussin dm is the only thing on my safe med list for cough.. any tips would help..


----------



## becstar

Guppy051708 said:


> wow! A squash already becstar?! :shock: i can't believe how close to the last stage you are!!!
> 
> With the kindle, do you have to pay for everything you read? Id like one, but if i have to pay on top of getting the kindle, then im not sure its a good idea...i could go all out and then go all broke :blush: ...also do you have to pay for internet on that? :shrug:
> 
> We bought our deep freezer! YAY!

Yes, you have to pay for lots of Kindle books - but there are lots of free ones and even more that are cheap (under a pound or just a few). Ebookfinds is a good site for reviewing and recommending cheap and free ones. You download them over wifi which is free. 

There are often annoying typos in Kindle books though.


----------



## nightkd

It's worth an ask about the GTT... My MWs recommended I NOT do it last time, because it fills your body with crap (and makes you feel like it!) which isn't great for you or bubba. I'm not doing it this time either, but if I was I would demand to do it with something sweet rather than the drink... :)

DH has a Kindle and has mostly free books on it so far... The cost of the Kindle books varies, but you can find some good cheap ones and generally they tend to be a couple of bucks cheaper than a hardback (DH HAS to have hardbacks if he has a paper copy of a book... He's insane - I have to stand around in the book stores while he goes through every copy, trying to find the one that doesn't have ANY kind of crease/mark/bent dustcover etc..... O_O) then of course you have them right away and all together. He just has a wifi one, I'm not 100% sure on the 3G, whether you have to pay for it..

I just received a parcel from a coop I participated in at the end of October! Got DH's Christmas presents (can't say what here, because he has an account on here... :lol:) and got myself some natural deodorant in rose petal scent - it's AWESOME! Smells SOOOO good!! :D I wish I'd ordered one for my mum's birthday... She has super sensitive skin and the lotion bar/scrubs etc I already ordered elsewhere I think are going to irritate her skin :( Blargh! Guess I could try and sell them and buy a couple of things from the coop lady instead. Also got a bundle of soap offcuts and they are the best WAHM soaps I've ever smelt! :D Yay! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/HappyHausfrauSoapCo <---link to her shop incase anyone is interested :)

I'm going to take this opportunity (E trying to nap... She's talking to herself atm though =/ Annoyingly because she was almost asleep in the car on the way home from my biometrics appointment!! :dohh:) to wash my newborn dipes and then play some MW3! :yipee: :lol:

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## Junebugs

GOOD LUCK KELLY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sparklez

Guppy051708 said:


> Cute bump swanxx! I'll post mine soon too :)
> 
> Saphire, I cant believe almost 3rd tri!!!!
> 
> thanks for the info about the kindle girls :flower:...does anyone know if you can get sciency type of books on there? Im looking for stuff like Infant CPR, childbirth, and also stuff like hypno birthing, or Ina May Gaskin stuff. If they are available, about how much would one cost?

I've got the hypnobithing book on my kindle, think it was about £12? 


Good luck kelly, can't wait to hear from you once you get there :plane: :hi:


----------



## swanxxsong

Best wishes on the move Kelly!

Hm. I wasn't really given any option other than to have my GTT. I mean I guess I could have not shown up for the appt. or cancelled it... :haha: I just went because they said to do it. xDD Ah well. Hopefully tomorrow they tell me I'm in the clear! :D

Is it bedtime yet?? :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

swanxxsong said:


> Is it bedtime yet?? :D

YES!! 
I just put the little man to bed and now I'm enjoying some Jeopardy... then The Biggest Loser. Yay! Anyone else a TV junkie?


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah just laid down for night sleep too :sleep: GMTA :D

i like Dexter :blush: but i always have to wait until after it airs bc we dont have cable so dh streams it off the internet :blush: And for as crappy as "realty tv" is, i still find it entertaining :blush:


100 days!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Junebugs

I love Sister Wives and the 19 Kids and Counting... I don't know why but i guess i just like to understand other religion ( i am not religious myself) but i find it interesting to learn about it.

Don't tell anybody but i am also addicted to Teen Mom..... LOL i don't know why!!!hehehhe


----------



## swanxxsong

I love House, Glee and SVU. 

I also watch Boston Legal (DVD) reruns obsessively. 

But I will watch anything if I am bored or have the time. I love Pawn Stars, Say Yes to the Dress, etc etc etc. xD 

I have my OBG appointment in two hours. I'm nervous. I'm sure I'm going to get in trouble for gaining too much. :( I don't even understand how I'm gaining so much. I really am careful with what I eat and try not to eat in excess. Sigh.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, swan! 
Happy double digits, Guppy! 
I used to love Boston Legal when it was on. 
Now I watch Amazing Race, Biggest Loser, Big Bang Theory, and The Office. And usually Jeopardy. 
And I have Mad About You on dvd and I watch a couple episodes before bed pretty much every night. Over and over again. :)


----------



## saphire76

Cute nakie bump almostmama :) 

I can't get my pics to upload for some reason. ugh

TV addict is more like it for me!! I seriously watch so many shows on a weekly basis that I DVR it's sick and I still feel I am always waiting for a show to be on. Big brother is my all time fav but it is only on from july-sept. I watch every week. Once upon a time, Gossip girl, 90210, new girl, modern family, cougar town (where is it!!!) Pretty little liars, secret life (Yes I am not a teen anymore way over but I don't care), subergatory, whitney, Regis and kelly, racheal ray, storage wars oh man there is so many to list lol.
I think I have only child syndrome that is why I live for tv


----------



## swanxxsong

No GD! :)

But my bloods are low (??) and she said just keep taking my pre-natal and things should be fine. May eventually need another iron supplement but for now she&#8217;s not concerned. She did not further elaborate so I&#8217;m trying not to be concerned. Easier said than done!

Naturally, the weight issue was mentioned. I countered by explaining that the constant mentioning of my weight is making me feel very stressed, and that I&#8217;d prefer that instead of hearing how oh, I gained 25 pounds now and that&#8217;s my maximum permitted gain or whatever, I&#8217;d rather hear constructive ideas on how I can continue to remain healthy through pregnancy. She was very receptive &#8211; after all, I have no GD and my BP has been perfectly wonderful. So she gave me some good tips and that was that. But next time I see the OBG who&#8217;s slightly less tactful, so I&#8217;m hoping I can keep my emotions in check if she decides to rail me about it. I know I&#8217;m probably naïve but I wish they&#8217;d focus more on the entire health in perspective rather than just nag me about gaining too much. I realize her reasoning for caring (as she explained today): bigger babies = potential complications in labor, and loss is harder post-pregnancy, plus creates additional unnecessary aches and pains. I understand that. But there&#8217;s no turning back now and losing the weight I&#8217;ve gained &#8211; or at least, they frown upon that and I have no desire to go that route. So I&#8217;d much rather if they&#8217;d just help me think of better ways to carry on through the next 12 weeks.

She also put me a day or two ahead today. I&#8217;m not changing my stuff at this point though haha. She&#8217;ll come when she&#8217;s dandy no matter what. 

Anyway, rant over&#8230; sorry for going on and on needlessly. I&#8217;m just frustrated and furthermore, embarrassed&#8230; and trying to cope without stressing. Again, easier said than done. xD


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Cute nakie bump almostmama :)
> 
> I can't get my pics to upload for some reason. ugh
> 
> TV addict is more like it for me!! I seriously watch so many shows on a weekly basis that I DVR it's sick and I still feel I am always waiting for a show to be on. Big brother is my all time fav but it is only on from july-sept. I watch every week. Once upon a time, Gossip girl, 90210, new girl, modern family, cougar town (where is it!!!) Pretty little liars, secret life (Yes I am not a teen anymore way over but I don't care), subergatory, whitney, Regis and kelly, racheal ray, storage wars oh man there is so many to list lol.
> I think I have only child syndrome that is why I live for tv

LOL, you sound like me! I was an only child until I was 22 and I LOVE tv!! We truly do tons of things outside the home, have hobbies, etc, but there are a ton of show that we DVR and will sit and watch: Burn Notice (off season now), Once Upon a Time, Grimm, Pan Am, The Walking Dead, An American Horror Story...then DH has some he DVRs and I have a couple that I do like Coming Home and Sister Wives. And then there's all the ones that I/we enjoy but don't DVR, LMAO!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> No GD! :)
> 
> But my bloods are low (??) and she said just keep taking my pre-natal and things should be fine. May eventually need another iron supplement but for now shes not concerned. She did not further elaborate so Im trying not to be concerned. Easier said than done!
> 
> Naturally, the weight issue was mentioned. I countered by explaining that the constant mentioning of my weight is making me feel very stressed, and that Id prefer that instead of hearing how oh, I gained 25 pounds now and thats my maximum permitted gain or whatever, Id rather hear constructive ideas on how I can continue to remain healthy through pregnancy. She was very receptive  after all, I have no GD and my BP has been perfectly wonderful. So she gave me some good tips and that was that. But next time I see the OBG whos slightly less tactful, so Im hoping I can keep my emotions in check if she decides to rail me about it. I know Im probably naïve but I wish theyd focus more on the entire health in perspective rather than just nag me about gaining too much. I realize her reasoning for caring (as she explained today): bigger babies = potential complications in labor, and loss is harder post-pregnancy, plus creates additional unnecessary aches and pains. I understand that. But theres no turning back now and losing the weight Ive gained  or at least, they frown upon that and I have no desire to go that route. So Id much rather if theyd just help me think of better ways to carry on through the next 12 weeks.
> 
> She also put me a day or two ahead today. Im not changing my stuff at this point though haha. Shell come when shes dandy no matter what.
> 
> Anyway, rant over sorry for going on and on needlessly. Im just frustrated and furthermore, embarrassed and trying to cope without stressing. Again, easier said than done. xD

YEY for no GD!!! I'm sorry you are stressed about the weight gain. Try not to worry about it. Otherwise, you and baby are totally healthy and that's what's important. Try to eat well and take walks and you can worry about what you gained later!!! That's how I feel about it! LOL :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad to hear no GD! thats awesome!!!
I would probably be bothered by that too. Sure there are guidlines, but assuming you are healthy and you are eating good and excerising, your body will gain what it NEEDS to gain! Some women only need to gain 10lb other women need to gain 75lb....its such a pet peeve when i hear doctors moaning about it and yet they dont look at the entire picture :wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

I wouldn't worry about the low iron stores. If you start being breathless on short walks or dizziness then it's prob too low x


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hey Ladies! Life is so busy I don't get here nearly as often as I would like! Hope you are all doing very well!! :) I can't believe how soon all of our LO's will be here! Not sure I will be on prior to Thanksgiving, so Happy Turkey Day everyone!! 

Any Black Friday shoppers out there?? I'm totally guilty of it, and actually have been stalking the leaked ads already. On this years to find list are, a Keurig coffee maker, boots (fashionable with no heels), and baby stuff, all for STEALS of course. :)

I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, and had my follow-up ultrasound as Mallory was kind of in hiding at the 20 week scan and they couldn't get good pictures of her heart. Happy to say all went well, other than the fact that I had to reassure the tech that I did not have any caffeine or an excessive amount of sugar prior to the appointment. She would NOT hold still, and it was making both of us laugh!

So yesterday was my DH's birthday, and my hairy son Bentley's birthday. We had a nice evening laying in bed, eating Qdoba, watching TV while Bentley played with his new toy. 

I'm attaching two pictures of my scan, her profile shot, and her face. Hope everyone can make out her face, I've had to explain it to a few people as it's a little blurry. Also, a picture of my fur child with his birthday sign. :)

Again, I hope you ladies are all doing well! I love this thread!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0282.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0284.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4









Bentley2bday.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Guppy051708

im black friday shopping :D Dont know for what yet, exactly :blush: but mama is coming to visit us (all the way from central Pennsylvania to coastal New Hampshire) and its tradition that we go :D I


----------



## GossipGirly

They arnt haha I'm a week ahead exactly x


----------



## Guppy051708

cute little baby :cloud9:
And i love the doggy! hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

GossipGirly said:


> They arnt haha I'm a week ahead exactly x

:dohh: haha i just saw that as you posted.lol i deleted my comment hehe....we would be due the same day though if it were based on LMP.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm not sure about Black Friday shopping yet! Dh and I ALWAYS do the Boxing Day shopping...we love that. Black Friday is crazy...and I don't like getting up that early. I'd say unless we find an amazing deal, we may go shopping but it'll be once we're up and about!


----------



## saphire76

Swan Yay! no GD I have to take my test on Friday. Yuck. Ive gained 30lbs already myself little freaked out but I gained almost 60 w ds so I doubt I'll do that again at least. AS long as the baby is healthy all's good in the hood.

I have always been a black friday shopper even if I have nothing to buy I just like the thrill and to watch the people. So fun.

I keep having this real tight sensatiion happen very low down. I though that maybe it was the baby moving but It seems to happen and then stop after 10 seconds but always in the same spot I am wondering now if it could be BH. IDK what a contratcion feels like after only having back labor but now I am starting to feel this when it happens and catch my breath for a minute. How would I know what it is without being hooked up or something?


----------



## Guppy051708

sounds like a BH to me saphire!


----------



## saphire76

How do I know if its ok? Is it ok to happen a few times a day do you know?


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies hope your all well??

Well a quick update from me.

My blood pressure is all over the place and i have terrible head aches the consultant thinks its the start of pre clampsia (sp)

So now i am having scans every 2 weeks and a consultant appt and i have to see the mw every thursday to have my blood pressure and urine checked.

But it looks like winston (bumps nick name) will be here at 37 weeks so not a feb baby but the day the consultant wants to induce me is my angels birthday :( which i dont think i can cope with.

I have asked if they will change the date but they wont.

I am going to keep on at them to let me wait till 38 weeks so fingers crossed.

Not long now ladies our babies are nearly here :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks JP! That&#8217;s the rationale I keep trying to present and everyone seems to agree &#8211; except for the majority of the doctors. They&#8217;re all stuck on that 20-25 pounds if you&#8217;re slightly overweight rule&#8230; and they do not sway. But then they say, &#8220;Well it&#8217;s just because we don&#8217;t want your baby to be too big, or don&#8217;t want you having issues losing it later&#8230;&#8221; Okay well losing it is my problem and no one else&#8217;s, so that&#8217;s whatever. I&#8217;m not too bothered, as long as I&#8217;m healthy. I&#8217;ll bust my butt accordingly! :haha: And if she&#8217;s too big, it&#8217;s not like they won&#8217;t be capable of getting her out of me or anything. So I don&#8217;t know. :shrug: I&#8217;m just trying to cope and be as healthy as possible without getting too bummed. xD

Aw Guppy, thanks; I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not alone. That&#8217;s how I feel too &#8211; everyone&#8217;s different. My coworker had only gained 15 pounds (and she&#8217;s very thin) and though her baby was under 6 pounds and deemed &#8220;underweight&#8221; he was healthy and is a lovely child now. My friend has gained 50 with every pregnancy and had healthy, normal children as well &#8211; and she was slightly overweight when she conceived. So like, what gives? Haha. Ah well guess they need something to poke about since nothing else &#8216;exciting&#8217; is happening with me. ;)

Thanks for the reassurance GG! I haven&#8217;t had any issues other than standing up too fast out of bed, but that&#8217;s probably mostly because I end up on my back somehow by morning almost every night. My body is really uncooperative at staying still! I&#8217;ll be cautious to monitor my fatigue though, and am going to start planning on incorporation some natural iron into my diet on a more frequent basis. I love me some spinach after all!

Hi RedHead and hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving as well! :D I used to love Black Friday shopping but right now, no way. I might kill someone. :haha: Crowds = uncool. Lovely photos and glad your appointment went well! That&#8217;s awesome! :) Your puppy is just too cute, btw!

Hope your test goes well Saphire! FX for you! And thank you, SO much, for the reassurance. I&#8217;m really glad I&#8217;m NOT alone here. My coworker is 14 weeks and hasn&#8217;t gained an ounce yet, or so it appears, so I feel really self-conscious at work! haha. It&#8217;s insane. And I am with Guppy; sounds like how people describe BH to me. I am unsure if I&#8217;ve had them or not, I think maybe but am not positive. Sorry I have no advice on how often is &#8216;normal&#8217; for getting them, but I&#8217;m sure someone else here will know. I love coming to this thread because I always get the information and reassurances I need from you lovely ladies. :D :husg:

So sorry to hear of your struggles Mum! :hugs: I hope they will let you change the date! Seeing your rationale, I cannot imagine why they would not! One day cannot truly harm, right? Thoughts with you, love, hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know why they're always such sticklers for dates in the mw/ob field, but they are, aren't they? 
Guess there's not much they can do if you just don't show up...


----------



## TeQuiero

I would totally be calling the doctor the day before and be like, "Well my DH can't get off of work and I don't have any way to get to the hospital!" :haha: The biggest reason that my doctors office does inductions on certain days is to make sure that I do not get the doctor that I do not like!


----------



## Junebugs

YAY SWAN FOR NO GD!!!

It looks like we both had our appointments today! I also came back as NO GD!! :happydance: , everything is measuring up fine and he is head down right now :) . I have to have another ultrasound to check my placenta placement again (it's low lying). As for my weight Swan, i am in the same boat as you (I've gained 22lbs) but my Dr. never seems to say anything or be worried about it??


----------



## TeQuiero

With both of my boys I gained 50lbs. I had lost all but 10lbs when I got pregnant with DS2, and I lost about 15 lbs after DS2. But then I most of that weight back.


----------



## swanxxsong

Awesome, congrats Junebugs! :D That's great! :dance: I feel a little better now, having thought about it. I'm just going to continue being careful and see how things go. As long as Aria's fine, that's what counts, right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think as long as your health and baby's health is fine, that's what matters. :thumbup: 

I haven't been on the scale in awhile... I'm afraid of what it says... and I know if it's high, I just need to eat healthy and take walks... which I should be doing anyway... so I'm just trying to DO that without worrying about the number.


----------



## saphire76

Ok just wanted to share that I made the weight watchers pumpkin muffins ( cake mix and 1 can of pumpkin) so yummy and feeling a little better about eating 3 since they aren't too bad lol. Easy to make and not many ingredients.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im up 6lb from my prepregnancy weight...which is amazing because i also had to gain back the 9lb that i lost...also because i never got back to prepregnancy weight with my son until 30 weeks....so very differnt, but go me over 6lb :smug: :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Im up 6lb from my prepregnancy weight...which is amazing because i also had to gain back the 9lb that i lost...also because i never got back to prepregnancy weight with my son until 30 weeks....so very differnt, but go me over 6lb :smug: :haha:

WHAT!! So you have only gained 6 lbs??????? :dohh: Now i really feel like i have gained alot !! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Im up 6lb from my prepregnancy weight...which is amazing because i also had to gain back the 9lb that i lost...also because i never got back to prepregnancy weight with my son until 30 weeks....so very differnt, but go me over 6lb :smug: :haha:
> 
> WHAT!! So you have only gained 6 lbs??????? :dohh: Now i really feel like i have gained alot !! lolClick to expand...

haha,but you can't compare me to anything because i lost almost 10lb from being sick! ...so really ive gained 15lb if you think about it. Plus im pretty overweight to begin with. I only gained a total of 13.5lb with my son. and im little...so dont make yourself feel bad! if anything i need to gain more....well according to some medical professionals, but not according to me haha

oh and your almost 3 weeks ahead of me, which is almost an entire month! lol


----------



## GossipGirly

I have gained about 14 lbs but I was still hanging on to weight from my dd in which I gained about 45lbs and only lost about 28lbs c


----------



## Jokerette

So much to catch up on! AlmostMama your bump looks awesome!!

I have gained 15lbs so far... Pretty happy with that though I probably could eat a little healthier. I really crave junk food and carbs!

My favorite shows are: Big Bang Theory, Gossip Girl, Hart of Dixie, Walking Dead, Survivor, Office, Two 1/2 Men, New Girl, Desperate Housewives, Sister Wives

Hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I love those muffins Saphire! I used to make them nonstop when I did WW. so simple and so yummy!!


----------



## bebedreamr

Sorry to jump in here... I have gained about 20 pounds, and boy I think I need to go for a walk at lunch now as you all have gained so little! I crave bad foods like salt and chocolate, and I am such an emotional eater too so its difficult.
Does anyone elses hips hurt SO much at night, and crack and pop a lot? This loss of sleep is going to make it difficult to work until I pop!

Glad you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

bebe, that's not bad... if you gain a pound a week for the remaining 12 weeks, that's a total of 32 lbs... just about perfect, IMO. :)
My hips hurt sometimes when I sleep... usually after I've been sleeping for awhile. And I really just want to sleep on my back 'cause that makes them feel better, but I know I shouldn't. If I roll half onto my stomach with a pillow to make it more comfortable, that takes the pressure off my hip.


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> bebe, that's not bad... if you gain a pound a week for the remaining 12 weeks, that's a total of 32 lbs... just about perfect, IMO. :)
> My hips hurt sometimes when I sleep... usually after I've been sleeping for awhile. And I really just want to sleep on my back 'cause that makes them feel better, but I know I shouldn't. If I roll half onto my stomach with a pillow to make it more comfortable, that takes the pressure off my hip.

That's what i thought too but for the past couple days i have been gaining A POUND A DAY!!!! I don't know what i am doing so wrong!!! I have been eating nothing but Fruit and veges and salad and chicken with LOTS of water!!!!! Oh I give up!! I don't care about ME gaining weight i just don't want it to cause an issue later with the baby or my health. I really don't watn to have a c-cection either. :(


----------



## saphire76

My hips hurt so bad I feel like they are going to fall off. I have to switch sides A LOT during the night. I'm going to clean for an hr than nap before work because MIDNIGHT SHOWING OF BREAKING DAWN!!! Can't wait :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Spark people has a pregnancy food tracker that I've found today. I plan to use it for a week and see if I like it. :) looks like it may be helpful for me to keep accountable on what I'm eating. 

I have 12 weeks. That would put me at 37 if I gain a pound a week. Feeling skeptical of that haha. We will see!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Saphire I am jealous!!!!! I can't go bc I work tomorrow and my shower is Saturday so we are away all weekend. I don't know when I get to see it. I'm so bummed!!!' haha.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know with DS I gained a lot more in the later months than in the beginning... So I'm a bit worried... hence the staying off the scale lately. 
I have a dr's appt on Dec 8, so I can wait until then to see the damage. 
Okay, so this is waaaay tmi, but I seem to gain a bunch if I'm constipated and then I'll have a big bm and lose a few pounds... Honestly one day I gained like 5 lbs and then lost it the very next day. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

^yeah, time of day when checking wait can REALLY skew it! Plus fluid fluctuates! and generally all of that weight gain isn't even baby! Its usually blood and placenta and stuff like that :thumbup: dont worry about c-sections! As long as you are healthy, it doesn't matter ;)


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Spark people has a pregnancy food tracker that I've found today. I plan to use it for a week and see if I like it. :) looks like it may be helpful for me to keep accountable on what I'm eating.
> 
> I have 12 weeks. That would put me at 37 if I gain a pound a week. Feeling skeptical of that haha. We will see!!

Can you post the link for me too hun!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

I'm thinking it MUST be fluid retention because i can't see how i could be gaining all that (i have also been having some softer stools lately so i know it's no contipation)


----------



## nightkd

Yay for no GD! :)

I gained like 40lbs with DD... I have no idea what I'm at at the moment, but everything seems fine and I feel okay (generally - still think my iron's low, need to start taking prenatals again...) so I'm not gonna worry about it.

Pretty sure Peawich is moving more than DD did/in different ways.. Hip still feels like it's going to drop off on occasion (pretty sure it's at least part sciatica, since the pain is now radiating all the way down my leg when it's bad)... Urrrr, don't remember what else I was about to say :dohh: Baby is nomming my braincells... Ah well! Excited for DH to be home for a few days for Thanksgiving next week! :yipee: AND he's planning for us to put up the Christmas tree (FINALLY) Thursday evening/Friday morning! Yay!! :D

Sorry my updates are so sparse and boring :lol:


----------



## dizzyangel

Had another MW appointment today and everything was perfect!
My 'bump' measured 28cm so is spot on and peanuts heart rate was 120-140 (the doppler she used didnt have a display on it :dohh:) is the old wives tale that its usually a boy when FHR is below 140 and girl when above?? I'm team yellow and like to keep a note of which way Im swinging, either pink or blue!!


----------



## dizzyangel

regarding the weight issue, I think Ive gained about 20lbs........although I originally got measured in kgs (I hate when they do that!!!!) and I havent actually been weighed since by the MW Ive just jumped on the scales at home and I dont know how accurate they are!


----------



## swanxxsong

I am at lunch but as soon as I get to my desk I will post the link. :) 

I hate that I get weighed at the OBG after having eaten breakfast and I always drink a ton of water bc unlike most pregnant women I don't have to pee a lot unless I'm drinking a ton (and I mean ton, like 80+ oz a day) of fluid. So I'm always up by at least 16 oz of water and a snack before I go because I can't handle waiting until afterward to eat breakfast lol. 

Whatever! All I can do is keep at it ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Def and old wives tale, nightkd. Doesn't mean coincidents wont happen, but there is NO science behind it.


----------



## ggbaby2

JohnsPrincess said:


> Welcome, ggbaby!

Thank you! wow i can't believe how many of us there are for the same month


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome ggbaby! :hi:

My deep freezer is getting delivered tomorrow! :dance:
I hate waiting on delieveries though because they call you the night before with the "time" they will deliver, except they give a HUGE window. So my freezer will be here anytime between 10am and 2pm and they only call a half hour a head of time :wacko: i hate that!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have to say that I dearly hate the colds that get brought home from school!! DS2 and I have been coughing for the last 3 days from a cold that DS1 brought home!! poor DS2 was coughing so hard that he got :sick: in the car, and I coughed so hard that I peed on myself! :( not cool :nope:


----------



## tiger

IM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i finally have the internet back !!!!!!!!!!! yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there is like 50-60 pages of reading to do so i dont think im going to do that lol .


----------



## tiger

also my sister visited last weekend and did some maternity pics for me ! i cant wait to see them :) (shes a photographer)


----------



## nightkd

dizzyangel said:


> Had another MW appointment today and everything was perfect!
> My 'bump' measured 28cm so is spot on and peanuts heart rate was 120-140 (the doppler she used didnt have a display on it :dohh:) is the old wives tale that its usually a boy when FHR is below 140 and girl when above?? I'm team yellow and like to keep a note of which way Im swinging, either pink or blue!!

Yep! DD's HR was around 144bpm all the time... This baby's HR is around the same :) Before we found out with DD we did a few of the old wives tales (like hanging your wedding ring on a piece of string over your belly) and with almost all of them we got signs for boy AND girl (like craving fruits/healthy for girl and donuts/sweets etc for boy - I craved both... The wedding ring swung both the ways that indicate sex (so said boy, then girl, then boy, then girl :lol:)). One of my friends recommended that I pee in baking soda and if it fizzes it's a girl and if not then it's a boy (I think that's right, maybe the other way around?) which of course depends on the acidity of your pee and what you've eaten/drunk, but certainly something I'd consider trying for fun! :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Yay for being back Tiger! How are you feeling? And super yay for maternity pics!! I really want some this time, even if we just borrow DH's aunt's DSLR and do a couple of shots of our own :)


----------



## tiger

my sister is a budding photographer so they arent going to be super fantastic but i saw unedited photos that looked pretty amazing as they were so i cant wait to see the edited ones !! 
my mum and dad didnt like some of them because i was in my underwear and DH had his hands covering my boobs in some of the photos (in a maternity way) but my dad said that it was sick ? :saywhat: how is it sick?! and mum said they looked to porno because his hands were convering my boobs. would she rather i just let them hang there in the photo ?! 
argh ! 
ive been feeling ok, holly is moving ALOT more the last few days, and her kicks HURT! her little feet poke out of my belly and i feel like im going to pop open like a needle to a balloon ! i can tell what positions etc shes in now too. i love the feet and hands reaching out :cloud:
im so fat and uncomfy though :haha:


^^i guess all the stretching pains ive been getting have been doing something !


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I had my 4D scan yesterday and my little Jellybean is such a cutie pie. I can't believe how time is flying. Pretty soon we're all going to be holding our little bundles of joy in our arms. How amazing :cloud9:

Is anyone else having 4D scans done? I wish I could attach a pic but I can't as I'm on my phone. 

I've taken 2 days off work and going away for the weekend. I'm really exhausted from work and need this break. 

How are you all doing? I hope you all have a fabulous weekend :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello ladies hope everyone is well. Are there mainly people from USA in this group? I havnt saw many uk ladies? X


----------



## mumanddad

Im from the uk, i think there are a few others


----------



## AmaryllisRed

nightkd said:


> Yep! DD's HR was around 144bpm all the time... This baby's HR is around the same :) Before we found out with DD we did a few of the old wives tales (like hanging your wedding ring on a piece of string over your belly) and with almost all of them we got signs for boy AND girl (like craving fruits/healthy for girl and donuts/sweets etc for boy - I craved both... The wedding ring swung both the ways that indicate sex (so said boy, then girl, then boy, then girl :lol:)). One of my friends recommended that I pee in baking soda and if it fizzes it's a girl and if not then it's a boy (I think that's right, maybe the other way around?) which of course depends on the acidity of your pee and what you've eaten/drunk, but certainly something I'd consider trying for fun! :haha:

It's interesting that you had both and it turned out to be a girl... I've had both... I've had very opposite cravings, I tried the ring thing and it did both, they say if your legs are hairy it's... what, a boy? I don't remember, but in the beginning my leg hair grew back like within 12 hrs of shaving and now it's been like four days and I'm only just getting stubble! 
I would think my baby was some kind of weird gender hybrid except that surely the dr would've said something! :haha:
Just keeps me guessing and makes the Team Green thing more fun. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:My freezer is here! :yipee: Ive got 77oz of donor milk waiting to be put in and tomorrow im collecting 800 more oz :D Im excited...im such a nerd :blush: haha



GossipGirly said:


> Hello ladies hope everyone is well. Are there mainly people from USA in this group? I havnt saw many uk ladies? X

haha no one will ever say that again with another thread :haha: i always have such trouble finding US girls (especially when i joined a couple yrs ago). This is a very rare thing indeed lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> :dance:My freezer is here! :yipee: Ive got 77oz of donor milk waiting to be put in and tomorrow im collecting 800 more oz :D Im excited...im such a nerd :blush: haha
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope everyone is well. Are there mainly people from USA in this group? I havnt saw many uk ladies? X
> 
> haha no one will ever say that again with another thread :haha: i always have such trouble finding US girls (especially when i joined a couple yrs ago). This is a very rare thing indeed lolClick to expand...

Yay for your freezer and milk!! It is soooooo nice to hear that you are already stocking up! :hugs:

When this board first started I was shocked how few ladies there were from the US... we've just lost a bit of our UK ladies, with them being busy and all!


----------



## nightkd

tiger said:


> my sister is a budding photographer so they arent going to be super fantastic but i saw unedited photos that looked pretty amazing as they were so i cant wait to see the edited ones !!
> my mum and dad didnt like some of them because i was in my underwear and DH had his hands covering my boobs in some of the photos (in a maternity way) but my dad said that it was sick ? :saywhat: how is it sick?! and mum said they looked to porno because his hands were convering my boobs. would she rather i just let them hang there in the photo ?!
> argh !
> ive been feeling ok, holly is moving ALOT more the last few days, and her kicks HURT! her little feet poke out of my belly and i feel like im going to pop open like a needle to a balloon ! i can tell what positions etc shes in now too. i love the feet and hands reaching out :cloud:
> im so fat and uncomfy though :haha:
> View attachment 298235
> 
> 
> ^^i guess all the stretching pains ive been getting have been doing something !

I think those kinds of pics are cute!! You're a married couple, not like he's a teen boy groping your boobs or something! :lol:

That's a good difference!! I haven't been taking many bump pics this pregnancy to compare, though I've been meaning to take one the past couple of days.



GossipGirly said:


> Hello ladies hope everyone is well. Are there mainly people from USA in this group? I havnt saw many uk ladies? X

I've noticed there are more US girls than UK...generally on the boards I'm seeing a lot more US girls... I'm a UK girl! Just...in the US :lol: I guess that doesn't count! 



AmaryllisRed said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Yep! DD's HR was around 144bpm all the time... This baby's HR is around the same :) Before we found out with DD we did a few of the old wives tales (like hanging your wedding ring on a piece of string over your belly) and with almost all of them we got signs for boy AND girl (like craving fruits/healthy for girl and donuts/sweets etc for boy - I craved both... The wedding ring swung both the ways that indicate sex (so said boy, then girl, then boy, then girl :lol:)). One of my friends recommended that I pee in baking soda and if it fizzes it's a girl and if not then it's a boy (I think that's right, maybe the other way around?) which of course depends on the acidity of your pee and what you've eaten/drunk, but certainly something I'd consider trying for fun! :haha:
> 
> It's interesting that you had both and it turned out to be a girl... I've had both... I've had very opposite cravings, I tried the ring thing and it did both, they say if your legs are hairy it's... what, a boy? I don't remember, but in the beginning my leg hair grew back like within 12 hrs of shaving and now it's been like four days and I'm only just getting stubble!
> I would think my baby was some kind of weird gender hybrid except that surely the dr would've said something! :haha:
> Just keeps me guessing and makes the Team Green thing more fun. :)Click to expand...

I'm not sure on that, I know you're supposed to get really hideous if it's a girl, because she 'steals' your beauty... :haha: I've had horrible complexion recently, so.... :dohh::lol:

My legs are hairy because I haven't been bothered shaving them for a couple of weeks :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha I hadn't shaved mine in forever but then I had my glucose test and I thought, what if I have GD and the sugary stuff makes me pass out or something and then they put me in a gown and see my hairyness?? So I shaved. That was... a week ago!! I may have shaved once since then. And I'm telling you... barely a little stubble. I don't get it.

EDIT: Not that I'm complaining. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

That is one thing that I am really thankful to have blonde hair on my legs! My BFF has to shave her legs every other day if she plans on wearing shorts or capris! I only shave my legs like once every 2 weeks because the hair does not grow that fast.

Tiger, I agree with night on the photos.... and how do you parents imagine you got that way?!?!?! Sorry, my grandparents wouldn't even say much about them, especially if they were for our own album.... they can be done in a classy way! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Does anyone know if AZO yeast pills are safe to take? Just wondering if anyone has been told anything about them by their dr or mw. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hmm...not sure...i would ask the doc.

Just got the supplies to use cloth wet wipes...simple and cheap...im all for cheap :blush: should have started doing this sooner.


----------



## becstar

UK lady checking in! I'm a reception (kindergarten I guess to you) teacher and we have our Christmas play in a week and a bit, so things are manic. Have you ever tried getting 90 4-5 year olds to sit still for 25 minutes, let alone sing and dance and remember words on cue?!!! I am surprised I haven't gone grey overnight.

I'm also using my online time to apply for jobs for my husband. At the moment he is the stay at home parent and works a few evenings at the pub, but once I am on ml my pay drops rapidly after 6 weeks and we won't be able to afford even the rent, let alone anything else, so he needs to find work. 

The thing is with the economy as it is, employers can afford to be fussy and agencies etc have said his 2 year employment 'gap' (even though he has worked part time throughout) won't go in his favour. He is a very fast learner and very logical and great at streamlining and adapting things to make them better, but his only qualifications are in mortgage lending, not a booming industry right now. I am terrified if I am honest, terrified I will end up back at work after 6 weeks (and if the baby comes late... ) and it is just worrying. I am trying to stay positive for all our sakes but it is hard, and I feel for him so much as the pressure is really on him and he feels low enough as it is, I think.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, becstar :hugs: 
Money should be the last thing on your mind right now. Sorry you are so worried about it. Any chance you could save a little up now and maybe buy yourselves another month in case he doesn't find anything? 

Guppy, how does the cloth wet wipes thing work? 

AFM... 99 days!!! :happydance:


----------



## becstar

Thanks love. Nope, no chance, money is tight as it is!


----------



## Almost Mama

Hi Ladies :)
congrats to those w/the negative GD test results :happydance:
I go for mine on tuesday. i hope im as lucky :)

in re: to the weight gain topic... i'm up 30lbs. I hope that's not a bad sign!


I've had lots to catch up on! and just for the record *gup;* im a dexter whore also. i never miss an episode lol. 

so many exciting things happening! My shower is a week from today, i'm now in *double digits!!!*, and we've got a good start on Scarlets nursery.
Painting is done, and her crib and changer/dresser are set up. We put up her drapes, but still need to hang her blind. The arm chair we ordered (amazinggg, it swivels, rocks, and reclines) will be in on friday, so we can pick it up then, and then we've got to go next weekend (time permitting, may be the following week) to pick up her rug and her book case. 
but all in all, lots or progress made!

I'm posting a pic of the work in progress. Still looks pretty empty and whatnot, but i'm SO EXCITED!!! Can't wait for the shower to get her bedding and matress and all of that fun stuff in. yay!

we have stuff to hang on her walls, but we'll save that for last. a really pretty mirror, and her name letters, some cute art, etc. we're open to other suggestions if anyone has any ideas :)
 



Attached Files:







Nursery.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I am sure I'm super behind since I couldn't get on for the past 2 days! We left Arkansas on Thurs and drove for that day and stayed overnight somewhere and then got to Tampa around 4pm yesterday!! Long drive but soooo worth it! It's awesome to be home! We had the door open all afternoon yesterday getting to feel the breeze and listen to the river, good times!!

I spent today with my mom and sister while John ran some errands. She just had her carpets ripped out and wood flooring put in and then had (still being done) the walls all painted!! This meant she had to basically pack up her whole house. So I helped her set up some of the little, time consuming stuff today. 

Baby shower is tomorrow and I'm sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Almost Mama, the nursery looks lovely! The colors are gorgeous! 

JP, yay for the trip! Enjoy your shower!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad im not the only one who likes Dexter! lol....i think Dexter is a stud, I told DH i would never cheat on him...but if it were for the main character...he'd have to cut me a break :rofl: hahaha


I love love love that nursery! very well done!!!

I picked up some donor milk today! The one donor from Maine thought she only had 700oz....well turns out she had almost 1800ounces!!!!!!


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> Glad im not the only one who likes Dexter! lol....i think Dexter is a stud, I told DH i would never cheat on him...but if it were for the main character...he'd have to cut me a break :rofl: hahaha
> 
> 
> I love love love that nursery! very well done!!!
> 
> I picked up some donor milk today! The one donor from Maine thought she only had 700oz....well turns out she had almost 1800ounces!!!!!!

omg! i saw all of the pics on fb!! looks like you've got a good start on the milk store up!! SO happy for you, must be a huge load off :) 

how's elliott doing?? Scar is, once again, laying on mummys bladder. she has some kind of strange obsession with it. when she's old enuff to understand, i plan on tickling her till she nearly pees on a regular basis, and claiming retribution. lol. karma is a wonderful tool.


----------



## Guppy051708

He's doing well...i think...for the last few days ive been a little concerend bc i havn't been feeling him as much....


----------



## RJ2

Going on weight i've put on about 8 kg which I think is about 16-17 Ibs. DS1 I only gained 10 kg or 22 Ibs so I'm not to concerned. Had OBGYN appoint yesterday and test results for GD have come back yet so am disappointed about the wait. 

Finally gotten over Chest infection number 3 for this pregnancy and am feeling rather good now, which I am glad as Hubby gets back from his deployment next Sunday.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiger

i dont go for my GD test for another 2 weeks. ill be nearly 29 weeks then :S 
im really upset i dont get to have a baby shower :cry: i really wanted one. i never had one with jesse and really wanted one with holly but the only time i can have one is just after christmas but before new years while im down south, but no one is organising it for me . and i dont really have the money for decorations etc . 
i LOVE dexter ! what season are you guys up to over there ? ive only just seen season 6 episode 1.
Holly has really sluggish days where i hardly feel her at all and i freak right out. i think im convinced something will go wrong because everything is so perfect. my perfect family ( ie me, jonno, jesse and a little girl) could be taken at any moment :cry: 
argh damn hormones !


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry tiger :hugs: 
If it makes ya feel any better i understand, no baby shower for us either :(
:flow:

So, i was approached by the midwives yesterday (via FB). Apparently an employee from an assisted living facility contacted them. They are trying to assist the very elderly in completing their bucket list. There is a particular women who only has 4 items left (she's at least 70). Her #1 item is watching a live, natural birth outside of a hospital....so the MWs asked me if i would be open to her attending Elliot's birth (but no pressure on my end). They are going to talk more with me about it at Tuesdays appt. I did ask DH what he thought and he was excited to be apart of something so memorable like that. Im up for it-it would be an honor. I told the MW, the elderly lady would have to be okay with loud noises though :haha: Plus im okay with it, if i can handle a bazillion nurses walking in on my birth with Z, then being at home (or at the FSBC) with just a MW, my family, and the elderly woman would be a significant improvement lol


----------



## becstar

Aw guppy, how sweet!


----------



## becstar

Wtf is that in my sig?


----------



## Guppy051708

i think they are updating their site (the place where we got the ticker)...this has happened before. Last time i just went back to their site, got the code for the ticker. Edited my BnB siggy by deleting the old ticker and copy & paste the new code. I havn't tried it this time so im not sure if it will work or not.


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> He's doing well...i think...for the last few days ive been a little concerend bc i havn't been feeling him as much....

I HATE when Scar has lazy days. they make me so panicy. sometimes i have 3 or 4 of them in a row, and i get so worried and worked up. If i relax, lay down on my back, and give her some apple juice I can usually get her to at least roll over... SOMETHING so I know she's ok. 
Then I'll have a few days where she does not stop. I wish she were like that every day! Keep me posted :)


----------



## Almost Mama

OH BTW 
in re to *the bucket list*

I think that's amazing. You will be helping to fulfill her life, and its something that you and DH can carry w/you forever... not only that, but elliott will have the wonderful gift of knowing that the beginning of his life helped someone else to end theirs having accomplished everything they'd ever wanted.

I think this is beautiful, and i'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## Guppy051708

Almost Mama said:


> OH BTW
> in re to *the bucket list*
> 
> I think that's amazing. You will be helping to fulfill her life, and its something that you and DH can carry w/you forever... not only that, but elliott will have the wonderful gift of knowing that the beginning of his life helped someone else to end theirs having accomplished everything they'd ever wanted.
> 
> I think this is beautiful, and i'm so happy for you guys.

Aww :cloud9: that is such a beautiful and profound way of looking at it :cloud9:


----------



## tiger

i agree with almostmama - i think the bucket list idea is beautiful ! 
holly is having a bit of a quiet time again :( sigh, jesse was never like this, it was always non stop kicks and rolls. when holly gets going she doesnt stop but when shes quiet, shes too quiet :(


----------



## tiger

3rd tri for me tomorrow :shock:
this is going insanely quick


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger- happy 3rd tri [tomorrow]! :shock::dance::shock::yipee: 

Ive noticed that Elliot's awake time is during the night...Isaiah was very much an early morning/afternoon type of guy, but this one....yeah evening and all night long lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Finally back from my weekend of shower craziness! And I am SO FAR BEHIND. lol. I have to go to the grocery store but I will try my best to do a proper catchup with everyone once I get home and get my bran muffins baking. :dance: Yum!

Aria's having a quiet day today as well, though; I was nervous, because I had a bout of stomach sickness last night after we got home. But she then decided to rouse me from my nap with a few sharp kicks, so apparently all is well. :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Crumb has had very few quiet days. A quiet morning or evening, yes, but overall my baby is WILD. 
I love it. :)

Hey, we'll all be in 3rd tri by next week, right? I think I move on Saturday and I'll be one of the last. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

I am seriously considering to by some depends for until this cold is gone.... I am going to have sooooo much laundry from coughing sooo hard and Adelina being on my bladder! UGH


----------



## Jokerette

Almost Mama the nursery looks soooo cute so far! It makes me sort if hope I do have a girl someday... Not this time obviously but maybe baby #2 ;)

Kenny has been kicking up a storm! I think I'm able to sort of figure out what position he is in. I get the stronest bumps from him up below my right ribs, and then some softer ones in my lower left hip. So I think the stronger ones might be his feet kicking and the weaker ones maybe he is punching? Do they ever lay diagonal like that? 

I'm really enjoying every moment being pregnant. I feel like I have grown a lot the past few weeks in size too. Even my maternity shirts are getting tighter! Ahhh! I hope I don't outgrow those!

Here's a bump growth pic I made :) weeks 0-27
https://www.jokerette.com/belly0to27weeks.gif


----------



## tiger

you look amazing jokerette !! i love doing it in an animated gif like that ! although sometimes i forget which way im facing when i take a photo so its hard to see lol. but in the last 2 weeks ive just shot right out there! 
holly was head down and already engaged at my appointment last week ! cheeky little thing, jesse didnt engage til the last second because he was breech until 37 weeks ! just typical that she doesnt need to be engaged because of my section and she is already lol :haha: 
i get punches just under my bump and in my cervix and bum area :wacko: honestly, the punches to the bum feel so weird! and her kicks are to either side of my bump.


----------



## amandad192

30 weeks today!! 10 weeks to go!!

MY SIL is in labour!!! Her waters broke around 9pm last night and her contraction started about 5am this morning. Liam is going to have a baby cousin!!! I can't wait until after she's born so I can go see her!!

I had a weird dream last night..about a HUGE spider running on my dining table. It was so big even OH was scared and he normally puts spiders in the garden instead of squishing them. 

:cry: TMI I have hemorrhoids. Can they have any effect on my labour/birth/ They hang out my bum when I push to go toilet. gross gross gross.
Millie has started to sit really high so I can feel her right under my boobs if I'm slouching forward. I think she's getting a bit squashed in there now!


----------



## tiger

holly is just under my ribs too ! 
and im not sure about labour etc but i have mine that does that same when i go to the toilet :(


----------



## swanxxsong

I just woke up to get ready for work and my alarm interrupted a dream that I was in labor!! Phew. Glad that was just a dream, she can stay in there to cook longer please! lol

I swear I will do a proper catchup. Today. But I need to get ready for work right now sooooo... I will bbiab!


----------



## becstar

I am worrying a bit about my baby's position. Not so much now, I know there's still time, but my next midwife appt isn't until 34 weeks... Is that quite late to get into the right position if it has settled in the wrong one? All my kicks are to the sides, under my hips and down in my cervix. Last time they checked regularly as you have more appointments but at my last 28 weeks) she couldn't tell the position, and as I said it is ages until my next one. 

I wouldn't worry so much but their wife casually said last time 'oh, it could be breech' so I am edgy.


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy I'm glad your freezer came - and your massive supply of milk! That is awesome for you! :)

:hugs: to Bec. I hope you and your OH find some answers soon. We are going through some struggles determining the financial portions of this too... but am trying to be patient. Trying and not much prevailing! :haha:

Nursery looks great Almostmama! I love the color scheme!

I also <3 Dexter. Eee!!

Great bump progression Jokerette!! :)

Three-day workweek for me! And Saturday we will be finishing the nursery and setting up the crib, since we received it at the shower this weekend. :) I have a ton of thank you cards to write before Thanksgiving now. Eep!


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy 30 weeks Amanda!!! I can't believe how far along everyone is getting! :shock:
Best of luck to your SIL!

Not sure about the hemrroids, ive never had them myself....but dont they have treatment for those? :shrug:

RE: BABYS POSITION: Def still lots of time, but i understand the concern. What i am about to say does not happen 100% of the time, but according my to knowledge plus experience, if the baby flips in the head down position between 32-34 weeks (or later) many of them flip head down, face up-so they end up starting labor posterior (which can = massive back labor, but not all women notice-LUCKY THEM! :haha:) However, only 5% of babies are actually born posterior. Not to mention, even if i baby turns head down, face down, 50% of ALL babies are posterior at SOME point during labor because, unless you have a "Persistant Posterior" (which is super rare, like 1-2% of babies) then all babies do this "cork screw motion" through the birth canal. They dont just fall straight down. 

Since your appt. isn't until 34 weeks, just bc she says baby is head down then, doesn't mean s/he didn't flip BEFORE that...thats just when you happened to find out :thumbup: I highly recommend Belly Mapping. Check out www.spinningbabies.com there is info on there how to figure out how your baby is hanging out ;)


----------



## saphire76

Sitting at the doctors waiting to get my blood drawn. I hope my racing heart won't effect my test. I don't want to fail. Ugh I hate needles


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck hun! i hope you pass!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. cant believe were all about in 3rd tri.. seems to be flying by.. Have been working on the nursery.. but i think were done for now till after the holidays.. then set up the crib in Jan.. as its upstairs in the attic now.. along with some other things.. like the swing and bathtub.. :)

100 days left for me.. :)


----------



## GossipGirly

:hi: everyone hope you are all well xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy 100 days left lilrojo! :dance:


----------



## sparklez

Another UK lady here :wave:



nightkd said:


> I'm not sure on that, I know you're supposed to get really hideous if it's a girl, because she 'steals' your beauty... :haha: I've had horrible complexion recently, so.... :dohh::lol:

I was speaking to one of the mums I work for and she said that in middle eastern cultures they say you look really beautiful if expecting a girl and look boyish if it's a boy!

Happy 3rd tri for everyone who's there now and happy 100 days lilrojo. Can't believe I'm a squash, 31 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> Happy 30 weeks Amanda!!! I can't believe how far along everyone is getting! :shock:
> Best of luck to your SIL!
> 
> Not sure about the hemrroids, ive never had them myself....but dont they have treatment for those? :shrug:

I think you can get creams or suppistories. I'm going to speak to my MW at my next app..hopefully she'll trust my diagnosis that they're piles and not ask me to get my bum out!

SIL had her little girl a couple of hours ago weighing 6lb 6oz. She went into labour on her due date and Skye was born 1 day over. She looks just like her big brothers! mum and baby are being kept in hospital for 48 hours because skye has an infection and had to be given antibiotics but other than that they are doing well. I'm soo excitedly jealous! Can't (but can) wait until it's my turn!!


----------



## amandad192

sparklez said:


> Another UK lady here :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on that, I know you're supposed to get really hideous if it's a girl, because she 'steals' your beauty... :haha: I've had horrible complexion recently, so.... :dohh::lol:
> 
> I was speaking to one of the mums I work for and she said that in middle eastern cultures they say you look really beautiful if expecting a girl and look boyish if it's a boy!
> 
> Happy 3rd tri for everyone who's there now and happy 100 days lilrojo. Can't believe I'm a squash, 31 weeks tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

I looked awful when I was pregnant with Liam. Partly due t lack of effort and partly due to using being pregnant as an excuse to eat ANYTHING (and everything) I wanted. My 29 weeks I was told I looked ready to drop. It wasn't all bump though it was also a LOT of water retention.

This time even with lack of effort I feel a lot better. I'm not swollen and have gained a reasonable amount of weight instead of a stupid amount. 

So for me I defo look better when expecting a girl!


----------



## tiger

i looked much much better when pregnant with jesse compared to this time around ! 
i STILL havent asked about my hemmaroids yet because im terrified im going to have to get my bum out !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My guess is if you just go in and when they say, how are things? and you say, I have hemmorhoids, they'll say, okay, here's a prescription. 
They're probably not any more eager to _look there _than you are to _show_ them, right?


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies :) just popping in to say hi, and i hope all is well!

I have my GD test tomorrow. So nervous about drinking the icky-stuff, as Scarlet is NOT a fan of super sweet stuff... she makes me crazy nauseous. *fingers crossed*


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. and good luck tomorrow almost mama.. hope it doesnt make you too sicky..


----------



## swanxxsong

oh my word. so, my father-in-law shot a bear today. I'm so very glad it was NOT my husband. :haha: but they're plotting the meat and what we'll be getting from it, etc. I'm like... trying not to gag. I'm all for hunting for food, better that than him hunting it for fun anyway. but I do not want to eat it. or look at it. haha. they're calling me a baby, but all I can keep saying it how cute he looks. they said it's just hormones. pffffft. xDD


----------



## swanxxsong

good luck tomorrow AlmostMama!!


----------



## tiger

i would definately NOT eat a bear !! 
is that the norm over there ? :shock: it grosses me out thinking about it actually ! poor thing. i hate it when people go pig hunting over here ! poor things :cry:
but im a massive animal lover (not in a weird save the whales kind of way though)


----------



## tiger

good luck almostmama 
and AR - no, mine is quite massive and im pretty sure im going to have to muster up the courage and get my bum out because no creams have worked


----------



## swanxxsong

Depends on where you are located, really. In parts of PA, hunting is big. More commonly it's for deer, turkeys or small game. If someone is "lucky" enough (hubby's words haha) to get a bear, most make it into some form of food as well. I'm from an island where we hunted seafood and ducks and that's it. LOL. So the concept of eating a bear is foreign to me. But I know plenty of people who hunt for their winters supply of food and will eat whatever they kill. Just kind of depends. 

I didn't used to eat meat myself. I love animals. I do eat some now, but I don't do seafood and I'm pretty fussy. Bear isn't something I believe I want to add to my agenda anytime soon lol. Just seeing the pictures of him made me a little sad. :( But they're eating the meat so I'm comforted by this. My friends dad shot one and used the hide and nothing else. Kind of broke my heart. 

But to each their own. I try not to judge but I do feel saddened at times lol. But I do enjoy things like the chicken salad I had for lunch :haha: so whatever. 

I've heard wild pigs are pretty commonly eaten in regions of the US and my Canadian friends like them too. That's something I've never had before either. lol


----------



## HayleyZahra

*CAN I BE ON THE LIST PLEASE!

im due 27th feb team PINK!

how exciting!
xxxx*


----------



## tiggertea

list updated.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Hayley! I remember seeing you in first and second tri boards. :) how are you feeling?? Congrats on team :pink:!


----------



## TeQuiero

Hi Haley, glad you could join us! :wave:


----------



## mumanddad

Welcome to the group hayley


----------



## Junebugs

Hey Girls!! Hope all is well :)

I when to my ultrasound today to find out if my placenta has moved and it has :) .. it's up and out of the way ! I am so happy about that :happydance: . I thought i would also post up a couple pictures from today aswell.. he is yawning is a couple of them, SO CUTE :)
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks(1).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9









29 weeks(4).jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8









29 weeks(5).jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9









29 weeks(6).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









29 weeks(7).jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TeQuiero

Awww Junebugs!! I am sooooo happy to hear that it has moved out of the way! Great pics by the way! :hugs: :)


----------



## Jokerette

cute Junebugs!!!! :) Yay about the placenta being out of the way! I go back to get mine rechecked in about 5 weeks :)

Tomorrow is my GD testing,, I hope it turns out okay because i LOVE my sweets!


----------



## Guppy051708

Such great news junebugs!!! Im so happy for you!

Jokerette, best of luck tomorrow!


I was in the ER last night bc i was in terrible pain from a UTI :( it came on fast. And i was urinating with blood in it. It was def worse than labor pains! It was constant and even the pain reliever they gave me didnt work. I was up until after 2am bc i couldnt sleep due to the pain. Today has been much better though. The UTI is way beyond cure with probiotics and natural remedies so i had to be put on an antibiotic. I am taking a probiotic on top of that though so i dont wipe all the good bacteria out....plus i dont want to risk a yeast infection.

My deep freezer is loaded to its max!!! We have nearly 3,000oz of donor BM! :shock: i am so grateful and i know Elliot will really appriciate this!


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Such great news junebugs!!! Im so happy for you!
> 
> Jokerette, best of luck tomorrow!
> 
> 
> I was in the ER last night bc i was in terrible pain from a UTI :( it came on fast. And i was urinating with blood in it. It was def worse than labor pains! It was constant and even the pain reliever they gave me didnt work. I was up until after 2am bc i couldnt sleep due to the pain. Today has been much better though. The UTI is way beyond cure with probiotics and natural remedies so i had to be put on an antibiotic. I am taking a probiotic on top of that though so i dont wipe all the good bacteria out....plus i dont want to risk a yeast infection.
> 
> My deep freezer is loaded to its max!!! We have nearly 3,000oz of donor BM! :shock: i am so grateful and i know Elliot will really appriciate this!

Oh that sucks soooo bad!! I know your pain, i used to get ALOT of them but ever since i got pregnant it's been better? I had one at the beginning and nothing since, which is weird for me (knock on wood!). I think i remember you saying you had them alot with your last pregnancy right?? I am glad your feeling better thou!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun. Yeah ive been prone to UTIs my entire life. I do take good precautions but sometimes no matter how many probiotics you take and no matter how clean you stay, or peeing before/after :sex: it just doesnt work. ....i had a lot of testing done when i was little. They said my bladder and urinary system is on the small side, so its much easier for me to get a UTi. It really sucked! Im glad its easing off now. I figured i was due for ine anyways, i get them about 1x per yr now....beats 5x per yr haha


----------



## Guppy051708

I know some of those were asking about my opinions on when tot ake the tea. Well today i had a MW appt, and she actually had fresh herbs cut to make up the mixture for the tea that tones your uterus. She gave it to me and said i should drink one cup per day...im pnly 26 weeks, so im gonna go ahead and say its fine to take before 36 weeks. She said it was best to take it throughout the entire pregnancy (she just never thought to offer it before now) and she said it wont induce labor or anything like that, it just will tone and strengthen the uterus so when labor does start it will be easier and more efficient with the contractions :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Junebugs I'm glad you had a good scan and I'm glad everything is where it should be! Your little man is so cute!

So sorry to hear about your pains Guppy! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! I used to get UTIs with blood all the time as a kid bc I was afraid to ask to pee during school. :dohh: to help me adjust to things my teacher made a rule that we all were to have water bottles on our desks to be properly hydrated and we had new potty pass rules lol. I was a demented little child. :( :haha:

What kind of tea if you don't mind me asking? I vaguely recall the tea convo but idr what pages we were on when it happened lol. 

Good luck at your GD test Jokerette!!

I have gotten myself needlessly worried. Aria gets hiccups like once maybe twice a day. Mentioned this and a coworker told me it means she's strangling on her cord etc etc "go read google and you'll see I'm right." of course online I find mixed info but now she's got me worried and I'm kind of mad haha. Why do people seem to thrive on this? Because now she asks nonstop how long they last and did I call my nurse etc.

Should I even bother calling my nurse? Accepting any insight from anyone. Haha. Bc now if Aria goes to sleep I get worried and poke her because this woman has me so tightly wound, telling me I don't want to risk a stillborn, right? I really hate fear tactics but I'm not sure if I'm just naive or she's just nuts. :(


----------



## tiggertea

Lovely pics Junebugs

:hugs: Guppy

Abbie had hiccups all the time swan and she turned out just fine.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, that's just plain bullcrap about the hiccups. Babies get them all the time. It's normal. Slap your coworker. 
(j/k. sort of.)


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, both of my boys had the hiccups almost nonstop for the last 2 months of pregnancy, literally! And they are both very active, normal, sometimes irritating little boys :haha:


Oh and swan, I got the mei tai 2 days ago, I love it!! TY


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I wasn't thinking anything about it whatsoever until she opened her fat mouth. And you know how dangerous google can be with irrationality! lol

On I'm so glad it arrived finally!! Sorry that took so long, I can't believe USPS took over a WEEK to send that!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I understand, they do work on their own times!! Like, last year my mom was in Texas at Christmas and sent out 2 big boxes like a week and a half and paid extra for faster shipping, and we still didn't get one of the boxes until Christmas Eve!! 


Does anyone else watch the Macy's Parade on Thanksgiving?? I grew up watching it, and none of my friends have really watched it before, I am all like :saywhat:!


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok ladies, I haven't shared a bump pic in like a month, so here is one taken this morning 28+5 :)
 



Attached Files:







BabyBelly11-23.jpg
File size: 108.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Ok ladies, I haven't shared a bump pic in like a month, so here is one taken this morning 28+5 :)

Great bump!!!!

SWAN- Mason gets hicupps i would say about 5-6 times a day! I really don't think that is true because he seems just fine! He also had hicupps at is 12 week ultrasound and the tech. told me it was normal and he was not being strangled by the cord then!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw great pic!!!

I know what you mean! FedEx has my delivery from Apple in Allentown. Only an hour away. And it's been there for DAYS! Blah! I could have driven there by now haha. 

I love the parade!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Guppy051708

We watch the Thanksgiving day parade!!! 
Actually when i was in high school our marching band was in it! They've gone to all sorts of parades and performed. Theyve also been to Kentucky derby to perform :)

Swanxx, Hiccups are normal! I hope your coworker learns that haha. Its because the baby is practicing breathing. Isaiah had them A TON. he actually had them at birth :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

swan, I cant beleive your coworker said that! its just not true!!! Hiccups are totally normal!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

thats a marvelous bump TeQuiero!


----------



## mumanddad

such a good bump hun :D


----------



## mumanddad

i wouldn't know if my little fella has had hiccups, how does it feel?

i hate people who think they know everything...

i had a co worker ask me today if i was eating the correct food because the little man is very small in height and weight but yes i bloody am!!

my family have all had small babies but non of us are small now!!


----------



## TeQuiero

mumanddad said:


> i wouldn't know if my little fella has had hiccups, how does it feel?
> 
> i hate people who think they know everything...
> 
> i had a co worker ask me today if i was eating the correct food because the little man is very small in height and weight but yes i bloody am!!
> 
> my family have all had small babies but non of us are small now!!

Hiccups feel like a twitching feeling every few seconds, just on the inside. I feels like a little jump mostly to me. It tickles me most of the time when my babies have had them. As the baby gets bigger they can feel a little stronger!

Don't you love how everyone else knows that they are small... I mean c'mon now, they are not supposed to be here for another 2-3 months, they can have many growth spurts during this time! While some foods are healthier than others, the baby will get all of the nutrients from the food we eat, whether you get it or not is a different subject, since our bodies make the baby the first priority! Sorry, just rambling about everyone else knowing everything!


----------



## mumanddad

it annoys me so much that they feel he need to give us there imput.

At work now if i have BH i keep quite and just put up with it, because they think its too early for them lol i have printed so much information off to put them in there place!!

ooo i think baby has had hiccups then the other day i was wondering what he was up to lol


----------



## TeQuiero

I had BHs starting really early this pregnancy. They can happen whenever in pregnancy, it is a way of helping our bodies get ready for the real thing!
The only thing everyone says to me is, "wow, you are so big to be 6 or 7 months." Like really, with DS2 I was HUGE, so I don't know what you are comparing me to.... I just carry it in my belly a lot. lol


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh, i hate when ppl say stuff! some ppl can be so rude! Even when i was almost 2 weeks overdue ppl were still making comments that i wasn't big enough :grr: Seriously! im 5 foot 1, im not a huge build, i doubt my body would produce an enourmous baby :dohh: and even the MW kept saying he would be the perfect size for my body!

The hiccups feel like twitching. I havn't noticed any at this point, but i think once i got to be like 32ish weeks is when it was super noticeable, of course its different for everyone.


----------



## sparklez

welcome hayley

congrats junebugs that's great

hooray for all that donor milk guppy, hope you're better soon

Well I was helping on a class trip yesterday and got my first braxton hicks, as we were walking round Chester! so glad I knew what they were otherwise would have freaked me out. Makes it seem really close now:happydance:


----------



## Almost Mama

Hi girlies
yay! Scar is 27 weeks todayyyy!!! Is this when the 3rd tri starts, or is it at the end of this week?

so my GD test; i'm a little worried i may have mucked it up.
They gave me that God-awful orange junk, and said to drink it in 5 mins.. then come back in one hour to do blood work. 
It took me about 5 mins to work up the courage to start drinking it. Then about 10-15 mins to drink it. It was so sweet it was making my gag reflex dance the cha-cha... so I decided better to take my time, than lose it *covers eyes*

I hope it doesn't skew the results too badly. 

I felt AWFUL after the bloodwork... i was super dizzy and nauseous, and that silly drink made my tongue numb. 
Good news tho, The doc had me lay down to check out bunnie, and as she pressed, she got a good kick from her. lol. it was so hard, it startled her. she told me i had "a very active little lady" on my hands. she said My weight gain and tummy size were great, and that baby seems to be just the right size so far as well. I was super happy!

Now counting down to the shower Saturday... though babiesrus has made me CRAZY w problems from the registry, that i will post in a later rant. let me just tell you, If this is the first time they've enraged a pregnant redhead... it will likely be the last after I pay them a visit. lol. 

Hope everyone is well. 

WE'RE GETTING SO CLOSE!

any nursery updates???

also; can someone tell me if you usually get an ultrasound in the 3rd tri? i've heard mixed responses!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think you're in 3rd tri now. Congrats!! :wohoo: 
Although I'm confused... my EDD is a day after yours (the 26th) but I'm only 26+3?? 

With DS, I had an u/s at 32 weeks and a biophysical profile (they called it a "mini-u/s") at 40 weeks. This time I'm scheduled for one at 28 weeks and Idk if I get another one after that. I think it depends on the dr and if they have something they want to look at. :shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

Almost Mama said:


> Hi girlies
> yay! Scar is 27 weeks todayyyy!!! Is this when the 3rd tri starts, or is it at the end of this week?
> 
> so my GD test; i'm a little worried i may have mucked it up.
> They gave me that God-awful orange junk, and said to drink it in 5 mins.. then come back in one hour to do blood work.
> It took me about 5 mins to work up the courage to start drinking it. Then about 10-15 mins to drink it. It was so sweet it was making my gag reflex dance the cha-cha... so I decided better to take my time, than lose it *covers eyes*
> 
> I hope it doesn't skew the results too badly.
> 
> I felt AWFUL after the bloodwork... i was super dizzy and nauseous, and that silly drink made my tongue numb.
> Good news tho, The doc had me lay down to check out bunnie, and as she pressed, she got a good kick from her. lol. it was so hard, it startled her. she told me i had "a very active little lady" on my hands. she said My weight gain and tummy size were great, and that baby seems to be just the right size so far as well. I was super happy!
> 
> Now counting down to the shower Saturday... though babiesrus has made me CRAZY w problems from the registry, that i will post in a later rant. let me just tell you, If this is the first time they've enraged a pregnant redhead... it will likely be the last after I pay them a visit. lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> WE'RE GETTING SO CLOSE!
> 
> any nursery updates???
> 
> also; can someone tell me if you usually get an ultrasound in the 3rd tri? i've heard mixed responses!

I had the GD test today too... yucky sweet stuff! I was able to drink it down though in 5 mins and i should have the blood results on friday. Fingers crossed. Were you girls told to fast before the test? I wasnt told to but i tried not to eat anything for about 3 hours before hand.

I just realized after reading your post that my doctor forgot to measure my fundus height today! oops! She felt all around and check the positioning of the baby, but i never saw her get out the measuring tape to see how many cm high the fundus was. Oh well, my next appt is in 2 weeks so i guess we will just do it again then! Baby's heartbeat sounded good on the doppler, 138bpm... down from the original 169 way back at 7 weeks! 

Also... re: ultrasound... i dont think you get one in the 3rd tri unless the doctor has something they want to check on. :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

On the subject of ultrasounds, my doctors office does one somewhere between 32-36 weeks, just to make sure that the baby is properly grown and other little checks.... they normally do this at the same time that they do the b-strep test. But I guess that it varies from dr to dr.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Thanksgiving for tomorrow for all the US ladies.. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

on the ultrasound front, i think it really depends more on your health and your doc. Some family i know back in Pennsylvania got them pretty routinly in the 3rd trimester-even when there wasn't anything wrong. But ive had 3 different care practices between my 3 pregnancys and only 1 of them did routine ultrasound during 3rd tri. The midwives and OBs i went with last time only did one when i went overdue at 41 weeks (i delivered at 41+5) and it was a biophysical profile and somethign else. But that was it. The midwives i have now, they dont push ultrasounds at all...i mean if you want one they'll get it but they only real ultrasound they like is around 20 weeks and the ONLY reason they like it is to know where the placenta is (because they are homebirth/FSBC MWs, and if the placenta is covering the uterus they have to make you transfer care bc of laws and stuff. Other than that i dont have to get one until im past 42 weeks. They dont usually worry at all about going overdue, since its normal. I can recieve care with them until the end of 43 weeks. They do like you to get an ultrasound at 42 weeks (if you go that far). But if you go beyond end of 43 you have to transfer care...which its rare to go THAT far over.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING (tomorrow)!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies ! 
swan - hiccups are normal like all the other ladies said. it is baby trying to breathe in the womb and inhaling a little bit of amniotic fluid. they are meant to have the hiccups ! 
tequiro- great bump ! :thumbup:
almostmama-- you dont get them in 3rd tri usually unless they need to check position around 36 weeks if they are unsure if bub is breech or not, to measure fluid if previously low and other medical reasons etc. 

i have a 4d ultrasound in 5 weeks ! im so so so so excited ! i got a letter telling me the government owed me $1200 :shock: much needed money !


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! Send me some of that cash :haha:


----------



## tiger

i nearly fell off my chair :haha:
i opened it and thought 'oh no, who do we owe money to now !" and read it and went "oh my god ! your sh*tting me ! " :rofl:
jonno was like "what? whats wrong? " 
:haha:
best news in a while ! and so very needed for christmas and bills etc !


----------



## Guppy051708

Dude! That is awesome! Wicked jealous! haha


----------



## tiger

i would be jealous if it was someone else ! these things never happen to me lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha, well happy early christmas to you from the government lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

*moving to Australia*


----------



## Guppy051708

me too :haha:


----------



## tiger

:haha: its only because they wouldnt listen to me ! 
i knew i should be receiving more from the government each fortnight than what i was. i tried asking so many times, showing them proof etc and no one listened to me ! well they should have lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think ive experienced my first ever BH! Okay, im a nerd for being excited about that, but i never ever had them with Isaiah-not one! For the last couple days i have been getting this minor cramping at the top of my bump. sorta feels like menstrual cramping, but its only at the top and nowhere else. It only last a few seconds. Is that what that is? I thought so but i wasnt sure since i didn't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## tiger

for me a BH feels like someone is tightening a belt around my bump very slowly, bump goes rock hard


----------



## tiger

if you didnt see on fb ill post here too ...
my sister sent me one of the photos that she took :dance:
this is one shes not happy with though :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! that is a GREAT photo!!!!


Okay, so i my tummy didn't feel tight, persay, but when i felt it with my hands during, it was hard, and then when it went away it was super mushy...so i guess.


----------



## tiger

i would say it was a BH then ! yay for feeling one ! 
and thankyou :flower:


----------



## HayleyZahra

*WOW theres alot off team pinks set for that month!

has anyone else noticed that some months its a blue month and other its a pink month!

xxxx*


----------



## GossipGirly

It usually balances out a bit more when all te yellow bumps are born x


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yeah thats true.

Prior the the yellows being born, i have noticed this trend though. When i was in the August 2010 thread there were soooo many boys! This time, tons of girls, or so it seems


----------



## TeQuiero

Happy Thanksgiving Day to all of the US ladies! I just wanted to tell everyone that I am thankful for the friends and support that I have found in all of you! :hugs: Thank you! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My BH feel the same-- like someone tightening a belt and my whole bump goes hard. :shrug: I had a few earlier on and have had more just over the last couple days. I think I've been under-hydrating because I was feeling the start of a UTI, too. So now my water bottle is my best friend and that is helping-- with both the UTI and the BH. :thumbup: 
I never had them (or _felt_ them, I guess) with DS. Weird. 

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone, in the States and elsewhere!! :)


----------



## mumanddad

omg ahhhhh.... 

i have just got back from a routine Midwife appt and i have never been in so much pain :cry:

My midwife has been having alot of trainees in and todays trainee was brand new - she has only seen 4 other ladies.

Well i was happy for her to do everything but when i had the baby checked over she was asking if she could have a good feel of my belly - which i said yes oh course but she was pressing around for about 10 minutes but they where so painful. I asked if she found him yet and she said well it is my first time but i think i have found a limb.

well after that she asked to do the heart beat - which is fine but having a still born before i like to hear the little mans heart beat pritty much straight away. Well another 15 minutes later she finally gave up and asked my midwife to have a look for his heart beat but she was pressing so hard i could of cried, no wonder the little man hid away from her!!!

But now i am at home, i am struggling with the pain i feel as if i have been kicked 10 times in the belly :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww, :hugs: 
Sorry you had such an awful experience. I mean, I guess they have to learn on someone... but couldn't it be someone else? 
:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

i know she was very nervous because my situation had been explained to her before i got in there and she messed up on my bp too but she needs to be gentle.

Quick question though, where does your midwife measure from? 

normally i get measured from the top of my bump to the pubic bone but today i got measured from the firmist part to the pubic bone :S


----------



## Junebugs

LOOKING GOOD TIGER!!!! I love that picture~ i don't know why she would not be happy with it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've heard that different people measure different ways and that's okay-- it just means you can only compare your measurements when made by the same person and not if different people measure you. And you can't compare your measurements to another pregnant lady unless the same person measured you. :shrug: 

Of course, all this is hearsay because my dr hasn't measured me once yet. :shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> I think ive experienced my first ever BH! Okay, im a nerd for being excited about that, but i never ever had them with Isaiah-not one! For the last couple days i have been getting this minor cramping at the top of my bump. sorta feels like menstrual cramping, but its only at the top and nowhere else. It only last a few seconds. Is that what that is? I thought so but i wasnt sure since i didn't have anything to compare it to.

ooh, i have never had one. im scared i will be confused about BH vs. labor!



tiger said:


> if you didnt see on fb ill post here too ...
> my sister sent me one of the photos that she took :dance:
> this is one shes not happy with though :shrug:
> View attachment 300931

So cute! You look great!!



TeQuiero said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day to all of the US ladies! I just wanted to tell everyone that I am thankful for the friends and support that I have found in all of you! :hugs: Thank you! :)

You too!!! I am SO THANKFUL for all of you ladies!!!



mumanddad said:


> omg ahhhhh....
> 
> i have just got back from a routine Midwife appt and i have never been in so much pain :cry:

:( I'm so sorry you are going through that :( That sucks to be in so much pain after an appt!

------------------
Ladies I got my bloodwork test results back!
Gestational Diabetes glucose levels were well within normal range (111), so thats good! I believe they hope for under 140? So, thats a big releif. I hope everyone else fairs as well.
My hemoglobin (iron) levels were low though, down to 10.6 when they used to be 12.3. They hope for over 11, so I might be slightly anemic. I will either have to start taking an iron supplement up my iron intake with food. I know red meat is the best source but i have had such a meat aversion so I will talk to my doctor more about the best option for me. xoxoxox


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for no GD!! Good luck with the iron... do you have symptoms of anemia? 
You know, it's funny. They say you crave meat with a boy, but obviously that's not the case with you. And with DS, I had a horrible meat aversion, too. 
This time I've been craving meat. So... :shrug:


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, if you like spinach, it is a very good source for iron and vitamins. So, many of the yummy veggies that we like are great sources of iron, better than taking an iron supplement.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Happy Thanksgiving, US ladies! Happy Day, everyone else!  I just read back everything but am trying not to be on the computer too long, lol!

We've been having a great vacation, sad that it's coming to an end...though we'll be back in less than a month!! Woohoo!! Our shower was Great, we got some really great gifts. Most people bought off the registries, which is sooooo appreciated!! My moms best friend totally spoiled us and got us our small stroller (bigger than a regular umbrella stroller, but that type), bouncer, and grooming kit!!! My mom got us the DSLR camera!!!! Tons more, too. Today we saw my grandparents and they gave us an adorable hand made by a friend of theirs, baby quilt! So sweet!!!

We paid off the nursery furniture on Monday so should be able to get it in a little over a week, hopefully!! We still need to get a bookshelf and a glider!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## tiger

thankyou ladies :flower: :blush: not sure why she does like it though..

ive been anaemic for a few years (since i fell pregnant with jesse), so im dreading my blood test to see how bad it is now! i cant eat meat so i know its going to be bad, and the iron supplements either make me vomit or extremely constipated! 
spinach is a big one to help, or any green leafy vegetable. 

mumdad - im so sorry :hugs: i know they can be a bit rough sometimes and i usually walk away feeling very sore and like theyve squashed her ! maybe let them know she was a little too rough for you ? that way they might avoid her for you, and also teach her how to do it without causing so much pain ? 

i think i have the beginnings of a uti :( booooooo :( i have a small burning sensation when i go to the toilet and for a while after it feels like my bits are on fire .argh ! 
i have my gtt next wednesday so hoping that goes ok !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It must be really common around weeks 26-27 to get a UTI... I think three of us have mentioned it in the last couple days! 
Mine seems to be better from all the water I've been guzzling. I need to get some cranberry juice at the store tomorrow and I suspect that will take care of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Great idea about the spinach , I was just reading more about that. I love spinach salads so that might be my new daily lunch :) I haven't really had any symptoms besides maybe being a tiny bit more tired which I had the attributed to getting bigger :)


----------



## tiger

i think it is AR ? im pretty sure i got one around the same time with jesse? i might have been a little further along .
i LOVE spinach!!!!!!!!!
om nom nom nom


----------



## dizzyangel

Ive been away again and missed most the chat - Ive finally caught up and cant remember what I was going to reply to people :dohh:

I remember guppy's milk deliveries and bucket list - woop woop for BM and I think thats amazing if you are comfortable enough to do that for someone! My mum has joked about being in the room when Im in labour and it made me feel a little uncomfortable - although I realise when it comes down to it you have NO dignity while giving birth so I may change my mind if she's there at the time!

And the bump pics look lovely ladies (and a little confession - I still havent taken a bump pic yet!!!)

I get the keys to my new house on the 3rd Dec so will hopefully have my nursery sorted before my 'girly night in' on the 9th Dec and will take some piccies and attempt to post them for everyone to see! It might finally seem real once I have everything put in its place rather than stacked in boxes up to the celing in my bedroom!!


----------



## tiggertea

Hello ladies!
:hugs: to you all!

Had a scan this morning with consultant. Baby is measuring ahead by about 13 days! We are still officially on team :yellow:! :hissy: Dr said if he was a betting man he'd say :pink: but not to get too attached to that idea just yet.... Another chance to "check" on 22nd December! :haha:

Also been given anti-sickness tablets (first thing he said today was "you look ill".... nice!) and have to drink more fluids (just call me Miss Fish!). Ketones in urine (?) that will need an eye kept on, but hoping all will rectify itself quickly. :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

double post :dohh:


----------



## Jokerette

Tiggertea I hope you find out the gender next time if you want to! How frustrating!!

Dizzyangel, no bump pics at all?! LOL you're so funny! Why not?

Tonight is my 10 year high school reunion! I can't wait to go to it looking all cute with a 28week bump!!!! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, have fun Jokerette! 

Mine was last year... I was depressed over lack of baby... and a general feeling of lack of accomplishment in my life... so didn't go. Plus it was really expensive (open bar but I don't drink). :shrug: Didn't look like I missed much from the facebook pics anyway. :)


----------



## sparklez

had my 31 wk appt today and I'm not anaemic :happydance: I'm life long veggie and have heard so many times 'oo, are you getting enough iron??' well yes, all the brocolli, sprouts, spinach and pak choi has paid off, so pleased. Still meet people who don't believe it's possible to not eat meat all your life!

had the heartbeat monitored for third time, last 2 appts there's not been any problem but today te baby wouldn't stay still and heartrate kept going up and down, the midwife tried for 10 mins and it kept swimming away and eventually kicked the sonicaid! :dohh: we had to go and sit in the waiting room for 15 mins while baby chilled out then went back and had it measured again, luckily co-operated this time and she managed to measure it pretty quick but don't think it bodes well having mischevious baby already!:baby:


----------



## tiger

tiggertea - i hope the keytones sort themselves out. its a sign of pre-eclampsia if accompanied with high bp etc so thats probably why they want it monitored? 

sparklez - good on you for being a vegie :flower: im not, but i dont eat much meat at all and i dont eat certain meats because of how the animals are killed etc. im a real animal lover and dont like seeing/hearing about things like that.

jokerette - have fun !


----------



## tiger

posted this in pregnancy club... 
can anyone help ? im pulling my hair out ! :wacko:
hi ladies :flower: 
my son will be a month shy of 2 (so 23 months old) when my little girl will be born and im just wondering, is a double pram really necessary ? 
we have been debating it for months and im really not sure. its ALOT of money to be spending if we dont need it. 
My son is hardly ever in his pram anymore and just walks everywhere, but it definately does come in handy for when he falls asleep while we are out at the shops or out for the day etc. and i imagine it will be extremely difficult to push a pram with my newborn in and try to make sure he doesnt run off or on to the road while we are out. 
im actually stressing quite a bit. we really cant afford a double pram but obviously if we need it, we will have to find the money somehow.
would investing in a good quality baby carrier be better ? 
:shrug:


----------



## becstar

La will be two and a half but we decided not to bother with a double... She never sleeps in the day and walks everywhere. If she gets tired we can put the baby in the sling and La in the buggy. Or get a buggy board. 

I'm vege too and never been anaemic. They always said my iron levels were very good last time round... Not seen anyone since 28 weeks and won't again until 34 now so no comments so far!


----------



## becstar

Ps I've been having Braxton Hicks too. I didn't last time round. No pain at all but can be uncomfy to sit.


----------



## tiggertea

If it were me tiger I'd probably go for a baby carrier... If the wee man already walks almost everywhere, I think a twin pram might be a bit of a waste. At least with a carrier you could switch Holly out to that if Jesse got too tired to walk.


----------



## amandad192

TIGER
Liam will have just turned 2 and I'm not getting a double.
I have a kiddicare Imax Adapt so that all I have to do to switch between whos in the buggy in sit it up/lay it back and adjust the straps.
I have a ebay cheapie (cost £20) Mei Tai that I took Liam out in when I was about 18 weeks preg and it was SOO comfy so I'm thinking Millie will be in that most the time and Liam in the buggy..but if I need to take a break from carrying Millie I can let Liam walk with reins.

The only thing I would consider would be that you need a c-sec so for the first few weeks while your recovering it may be worth having a spare stroller and not going out alone or having a double you can borrow off someone for a month or two.


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> posted this in pregnancy club...
> can anyone help ? im pulling my hair out ! :wacko:
> hi ladies :flower:
> my son will be a month shy of 2 (so 23 months old) when my little girl will be born and im just wondering, is a double pram really necessary ?
> we have been debating it for months and im really not sure. its ALOT of money to be spending if we dont need it.
> My son is hardly ever in his pram anymore and just walks everywhere, but it definately does come in handy for when he falls asleep while we are out at the shops or out for the day etc. and i imagine it will be extremely difficult to push a pram with my newborn in and try to make sure he doesnt run off or on to the road while we are out.
> im actually stressing quite a bit. we really cant afford a double pram but obviously if we need it, we will have to find the money somehow.
> would investing in a good quality baby carrier be better ?
> :shrug:


I was in the same predicament. Isaiah and Elliot will be 17 months apart. We really didn't have the money for a double stroller :nope: but then i didn't want to miss out on it if i really needed it....The Solution: We curently have a travel system jogger (for one baby). When i am alone and I have Isaiah and Elliot, then i will baby wear Elliot (we do lots of babywearing in this family, so it would work for us anyways), and i would push Isaiah in the jogger (or cart if we are at getting groceries). If I am with DH then we can either baby wear both (one per adult) (I babywore Isaiah until 10 months, and it would have been longer if it wern't for my bump :blush:, so this will be good for a while to come, especially since isaiah has been walking since 11 months), or put Elliot in the travel system jogger and put Isaiah in his smaller, old stroller. This was a great compromise since we simply do not have the funds for a double-even the cheap ones are expensive!

You could try looking second hand, but TBH i havn't found them to be any cheaper :nope:


----------



## Junebugs

*OMG! I'M 30 WEEKS TODAY!!!!  * :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock::dance::shock::dance:!

Just think you could have a baby here in as little as 7 weeks! (or as many as 12 weeks, but i'll pray that isn't so :haha:)


----------



## mumanddad

Omg my boobies have grown so much lol, with my first pregnancy they never grew but o they have this time and it has just happened lol

the things we have to go through hay x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha mine grew a whole bunch this time around and I'm still not sure they're done! NOT complaining! :)

Happy 30 weeks, Junebugs!! 

3 months left for me today! Woohoo!! 

tiger, I basically agree with what everyone else said. Of course DS will be 4 1/2, so it's not an issue for us, but those double strollers are SO expensive. Just wear Holly if Jesse needs the stroller. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> :shock::dance::shock::dance:!
> 
> Just think you could have a baby here in as little as 7 weeks! (or as many as 12 weeks, but i'll pray that isn't so :haha:)

OMG.. i never thought of it in that way before! 7 weeks... wow.. :shock: 

Is it really that common for first time moms to go over there due date? (even if i know my exact ovulation date, i was BBTing and using OPK i also get mittelschmerz.)


----------



## KellyC75

Hi lovelies :flower:

Im sorry I dont have time to chat right now, literally only popping on for a minute

Just wanted to let you all know we have arrived in Australia :coolio: Felling a little emotional right now, but im sure thats to be expected

Hope you are all well & catch up soon :friends:


----------



## TeQuiero

With my first I went a week over, and the only reason that they induced him was because he did not have enough fluid around him when they did the US and nonstress test


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Hi lovelies :flower:
> 
> Im sorry I dont have time to chat right now, literally only popping on for a minute
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know we have arrived in Australia :coolio: Felling a little emotional right now, but im sure thats to be expected
> 
> Hope you are all well & catch up soon :friends:

CONGRATZ KELLY!!!! I know it must be bitter sweet for you, but you are starting another chapter in your life!! :hugs::hugs: You are going to have so much fun!! Keep us updated when you can, we miss you!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have always heard that first-time moms are much more likely to go overdue than early or on-time. 
My son was a week overdue... but looking back... First off, we were ntnp and so I didn't actually know when my lmp was. :dohh: 
And second, I tend to have longer cycles, so probably o'd later. :shrug: 
But the dr never said he was measuring a week behind, so maybe he really was a week late.


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :shock::dance::shock::dance:!
> 
> Just think you could have a baby here in as little as 7 weeks! (or as many as 12 weeks, but i'll pray that isn't so :haha:)
> 
> OMG.. i never thought of it in that way before! 7 weeks... wow.. :shock:
> 
> Is it really that common for first time moms to go over there due date? (even if i know my exact ovulation date, i was BBTing and using OPK i also get mittelschmerz.)Click to expand...


It is much more likely to go overdue with your first. Obviously, not all women will go overdue with their first, but the chance is very high. Also, you can certainly go overdue with subsequent babies (of course theres always a chance any pregnant lady can go early or overdue no matter which number baby) According to Dr. Bradley, the average first time mother will go one week and one day "overdue" (i believe if the EDD is based on LMP). With second (or more) mothers, you are statistically likely to go 3 days overdue (however you are significantly more likely to go before your EDD than with your first). just remember these are averages, so it varies for everyone.

Even if you know when you ov.ed it doesn't mean anything. Even if you had an early scan-doesn't mean anything. And even if you have your cycles down to a T and everything is textbook-it means ZILCH. Basically the baby decides no matter what.
For instance, based on LMP Isaiah's EDD was Aug. 23, 2010. Based on early ultrasound it was August 25th, 2010 and based on ovultation (i was tracking on fertilityfriend and i am CERTAIN of when i ov.ed), i was due August 26th, 2010....well they kept my EDD at August 23 because their policy was to only change it if there was a 10 day difference (which is a dumb policy IMO, especially with how pushy US docs are to induce :dohh:) Anyways, i didn't go into labor until 41+4 and i had him 30 hours later at 41+5. (based on LMP EDD)

So...If LMP were based on:
*LMP*, I was 12 days "overdue" (1 week & 5 days "over")
*Early US*, I was 10 days "overdue" (1 week & 3 days "over")
*Ovulation*, I was 9 days "overdue" (1 week & 2 days "over")

As you can see, it doesn't matter if you know the "exacts" of conception (or cycles or anything else), every baby (even in the same mother) has different things going on with their development. The lungs are the last thing to develop. Once they are developed sufficant is realeased and that triggers labor. Some babies will develop the sufficant earlier-some later. It really doesn't have much bearing in reguards to conception date. Obviously it will be close, but its generally not an exact science since each baby develops at different rates.


----------



## tiggertea

I'm one of the ones who happened to have baby #1 early.


----------



## Guppy051708

a lucky one indeed! haha. 
Actually my friends first baby was early, but her second baby went "overdue". Interesting how previous babys have no bearing on future babys. there are def always exceptions to the rule since it is just all an average.


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks Alot Guppy! I was wondering about that and you just answered all my questions... i just thought in my head i would Def. go over being a first time mom and all but i guess it REALLY does not matter, i could still go early. 

I just really don't want to be induced.... i would really like him to come on his own but my Dr. induces at 41.5 weeks, she will not let you go past that. I was thinking thou that if you are really not sure on your ovulation date you really could be inducing your baby to soon (say you ovulated 2 weeks late?)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

See, that's what I was thinking, too. With DS, I could've been due a week later than what I actually thought. Which means when I went into the hospital thinking I was five days overdue and they induced me, maybe I was still two days before my EDD. No wonder the induction didn't work. 
I was blessed in that even though his birthday was the dr's decision and not the baby's, he was completely healthy.


----------



## tiger

a double just seems like so much effort and such a waste because jesse walks everywhere now, its just really handy when he falls asleep while we are out.

amandad- that pram is like the one we have been given. we got given a brand new pram for holly that can either face you while they are lying down or you can turn it around when they sit up. 
ive been worrying about the c-section thing :wacko: when jesse was born, we had a carrier type thing, but it scared me because it looked like jesse was going to fall out of it ! his head could have easily slipped out the side and fallen out ! so i didnt wear it when he was a newborn, tbh i just carried him in my arms EVERYWHERE. the pram was too much of a hassle because he kept getting upset that he couldnt see us (it wasnt one that faced us) and i had to stop every 2 seconds to tend to him. so carrying him in my arms it was ! 

JUNEBUGS ! - HAPPY 30 WEEKS :dance:

kelly - YAY! welcome to australia !!! another fellow aussie mummy now ! 

most first time mums i know go over there due date. my midwife told me when i was pregnant with jesse that 94% of first time mums go over due! 
i was 11 days over :wacko:


----------



## sparklez

tiger said:


> a double just seems like so much effort and such a waste because jesse walks everywhere now, its just really handy when he falls asleep while we are out.
> 
> amandad- that pram is like the one we have been given. we got given a brand new pram for holly that can either face you while they are lying down or you can turn it around when they sit up.
> ive been worrying about the c-section thing :wacko: when jesse was born, we had a carrier type thing, but it scared me because it looked like jesse was going to fall out of it ! his head could have easily slipped out the side and fallen out ! so i didnt wear it when he was a newborn, tbh i just carried him in my arms EVERYWHERE

look at stretchy carriers like a moby or close carrier -they wrap right round baby so no chance of them slipping anywhere and they're cheap, got my close carrier for £12.50


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I carried DS _constantly_ and it was so exhausting!! We had been given a carrier... though I don't remember what kind it was... maybe infantino? Not one that has a good rep, anyway... and DH and I looked at it and couldn't figure out how to strap it on (this was before we had internet)... So I just carried him in my arms ALL the time (or worse, in his car seat!) and had a chronic sore back and neck. :(

This time I am determined to get a moby and/or mei tai, learn how to use it, and wear that baby like there's no tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> I just really don't want to be induced.... i would really like him to come on his own but my Dr. induces at 41.5 weeks, she will not let you go past that. I was thinking thou that if you are really not sure on your ovulation date you really could be inducing your baby to soon (say you ovulated 2 weeks late?)

I know you are in Canada and not US but i assume you have federal rights...even if pushy doctors seem to pressure you. Here (and im sure there is something similar in every country), YOU HAVE RIGHTS. It is your RIGHT as a patient to decide the treatments and interventions given. It is your RIGHT to be fully disclosed of the risks and benefits. You have a RIGHT to deny an induction (or ANY other intervention!). Sure your doctor might get pissy with you, but it doesn't matter, it is your LEGAL right to deny it. Point blank. It may not seem that way, especially with doctors that like to pressure, but im betting you guys have similar laws! You may not even go that far. Many women don't go as far over as i do (but usually do go over, some dont though!) so this may not even apply to you! But if the time comes and it does, you have legal rights protecting you. Will you deal with a pissed doctor? Perhaps, but thats better than doing something that goes against your primal instincts! They pressured and pressured and pressured me to be induced and i am surely glad that i stuck to my guns and let my baby be born when he wanted to be. When the did the phyiscal of him at birth, they said he measured PERFECTLY for 40 weeks gestation...so yeah...def glad i listened to my mama intuition! If its something you feel strongly about, then keep up with persistence...if you fear it, then just dont show up for the induction! (no law saying you have to show for a scheduled induction ;)) But just remember, no matter how much professionals want to push you or try to make it seem like you HAVE to do what THEY want, this is simply them overstepping their power. You do NOT have to do anything you don't want to!


this is why doulas are invaluable :winkwink:


----------



## becstar

I was induced, she was (according to them) 16 days overdue... But I charted and KNEW I ovulated late. I gave in to pressure but I wish I hadn't, she was only 7lb12oz, my placenta was very healthy and she wasn't shrivelled or twisted into an awkward position or anything. This time they will need to give me a reason specific to ME and my baby why they 'need' to induce. If not I will be monitored daily and let nature take its course.


----------



## KellyC75

A question please......

For those Australians that are formula feeding, or going to formula feed....Which is the most popular milk here & why? :shrug:

My DD is almost 1 years old & was having Aptamil in the Uk....She has almost run out & I need to decide what to do here in Australia :shrug:


----------



## tiger

karicare is aptamil. Look for Karicare. it should look like this.... but 3rd stage not the 1st 
https://www.getprice.com.au/images/uploadimg/622/_1_622362_1.jpg
or karicare gold plus is now called aptamil which will look like this .... 
https://www.fairdinks.com.au/files/jhhfhhsjcg/Karicare-Aptamil-Gold-Plus-Stage--w250h190.jpg

or S26 is the other major brand of formula


----------



## KellyC75

Thats amazing, thanks Tiger :thumbup:

Have looked & it appears I should get: Aptamil® Gold+ 3 
Toddler Nutritional Supplement

Where would you generally buy this, that works out the best value? :shrug:


----------



## tiger

that sounds about right for the formula.
Karicare gold plus (or aptamil) is the more expensive version of the normal Karicare. We had jesse on normal Karicare which is about $16-19 a tin, whereas gold plus (aptamil) is abour $28 a can ! 

big w is the best place to buy it. its a department store like Kmart and target etc but they are very good for price and will be cheaper than grocery stores like Woolworths/coles/iga etc. 
Big W looks like this ... 
https://www.epayaust.com.au/Portals/0/Big-W-Logo.gif

what suburb/state are you in ?


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> what suburb/state are you in ?

Thankyou again....We are in WA :coolio:


----------



## tiger

there should be a big W near you then :) they are very common and in most shopping centres


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> there should be a big W near you then :) they are very common and in most shopping centres

Yes, have seen lots :winkwink:

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

glad to help ! :)


----------



## tiger

i finally got holly kicking a little on camera !!! yay :dance:
https://youtu.be/0JubN1aWIZM

from about 20 seconds in and at 55 sec she kicked then rolled lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello ladies! We're back home so I'll be able to post regularly again!!

My mom was one of those rare people who went early with both her kids - about a week early with both of us, I think. I wouldn't be surprised if I went early too. Dh keeps telling me he's supposed to go to San Antonio for some recruiting/military crap...the THIRD week of January. Um, no. Based on when *I* am pretty sure I'm due...that's a week before. His butt is not leaving this state!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Hello hope you all had a good weekend, im waiting for my final gtt blood test fingers crossed the results are ok x


----------



## swanxxsong

Finally back from our long weekend away for Thanksgiving - hope you all had wonderful weekends!!

I'm at work and SO restless. I envy the ladies checking out at 30 weeks :haha: I could use some rest! Ahh well, soon enough!

Almost done with my Chrismas shopping! :dance: woot!

Need to go catch up at work but hopefully I get a chance to read back on all the pages I've missed soon. Happy Monday all!! xoxo


----------



## ZombieKitten

Tiger thats lovely!!!! I've been trying to catch the little one kicking on camera but it seems like she knows when I grab my camera and she stops!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I'm starting to get really tired now and wish I could go on leave already. But I'm working until I'm 39 weeks so that I can use up all of my maternity leave when my baby girl is here. Do you think I'm leaving it for too late?

In other news we finally ordered bub's furniture. My parents actually did and saved us a fortune in the process. We ordered a beautiful sleigh cot that converts into a 3 quarter length bed when she's older. I can't wait to see my little princess sleeping in her cot. 

Jellybean has been kicking lots lately and I think she's having lots of hiccups too. Please confirm for me...does the hiccups feel like a beating sensation lower down?

Only a few more weeks until Christmas. Do you have any special plans this year? I was planning on having Christmas lunch at my house this year but I guess that's not happening now. I'll be 34 weeks at Christmas so cooking and slaving in the kitchen is going to be out for me. So I plan on taking it easy and hope that someone else decides to have us over instead :)


----------



## Guppy051708

no special plans here. We celebrated christmas with my folks while they up for thanksgiving (they live 10 hours away). We have no family here and hardly any friends so i think we will start our own tradition...usually we open gifts when we wake up, eat breakfast until our heart is content and then visit family (but obviously we wont be doing that). We do a Christmas Eve meal instead of Christmas day (so we dont spend all day cooking!) and then eat lefts overs on Christmas day...i think we may volunteer our time and go to a shelter to help pass out food or something...plus it would be good for DS to learn about the real reason for the season.


I HAVE BEEN FEELING SO NASEOUS :( :sick: i dont know if its a mix of being pregnant and taking the UTI antibiotic at the same time of my thyroid meds but i just want to throw up. Ugh, i thought i got rid of this at 19 weeks?!


----------



## BabyAngelic

tiger said:


> i finally got holly kicking a little on camera !!! yay :dance:
> https://youtu.be/0JubN1aWIZM
> 
> from about 20 seconds in and at 55 sec she kicked then rolled lol

Aw Tiger that's beautiful. Loved watching it. It's so cool that we are experiencing this together. I still smile everytime Jellybean kicks. It's such an awesome feeling.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy-- just read on baby-gaga that nausea is back for week 27. Hormones, I guess. I mean, it could be the meds, too, but I just read that about 90 sec ago so had to share. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Guppy-- just read on baby-gaga that nausea is back for week 27. Hormones, I guess. I mean, it could be the meds, too, but I just read that about 90 sec ago so had to share. :)

We must have ESP! haha

oh great. I had really really bad MS this time around and i was hoping it was done for. ugh. I am trying my best not to throw up on DS when i bend over to pick him up. :sick:


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed - do you have a link for that? im interested in reading about it. this just seems too coincidental!


----------



## swanxxsong

BabyA - I am working until labor begins or I'm written off, so I'm with you to the end chick!! LOL. We should start plotting how to sneak in some nap times during our day, eh?? ;)

Aw I'm sorry you're so nauseous Guppy! I've been combatting hellacious heartburn lately. Boo. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here's a link to the nausea thing-- doesn't say much, though. :shrug: 
I've had it off and on through the whole pregnancy so far. Pain in the rear.


----------



## Guppy051708

It is :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

14.5 inches long?!?! :shock: i can't believe how big our on board members are getting!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That explains all the unsolicited poking, though, doesn't it? I mean, that's more than a foot long... so no wonder there's always hands and feet and elbows and who knows what else poking out all the time! Space is getting tight... and lots of growing left to do!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha sure does!


----------



## Junebugs

*GUPPY- *Sorry about the MS... that's got to suck!!! :(

*TIGER-* SO CUTE!!! I love watching them roll around a kick !

*BA-* My last day of work is Dec. 29th!!! ONLY 1 MONTH LEFT!!! YAY!!!! But like i said before i get 1 year off and also 2 weeks after Dec. 29th will be my holiday weeks, therefore it's not that soon (about 3 weeks before my due date). If i was in the states though i would be working as close to my due date as i could since your don't get much leave after your little one is born.... I still can't get over that!


----------



## Guppy051708

I live in the States and i can't get over it :haha: it really is ridiculous. We are THE ONLY developed country in the world without it...unless you consider 6 weeks off, not paid and not get fired from your job as mat leave :wacko: The US can be so backwards...but i wont get into that.

I am feeling much better now. I really hope these are just isolated events and not something thats going to keep occurring!

I think we will put up the Christmas tree tonight :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha yeah the US is pretty backward in some aspects. :p I'm not going to disagree!

Having BH today. Ugh. I hate them so much. :( They (irrationally so) scare me more than anything I've gone through so far with pregnancy. LOL. Ten weeks seems so far away............ :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

I definitely have to agree that the way maternity leave here is, is really backwards! Most places don't offer any paid leave. 

Have a doctors appointment tomorrow, hopefully it goes well, waiting to see how she measures. Cannot wait for the next few weeks to pass, I cannot wait for my next US!

Swan, I have been having a lot of Bhs lately too, Adelina is sitting really low... makes me wonder if she is making me be a little dilated already, sometimes it even hurts to dtd.... :shrug:


----------



## tiger

im trying to cherish all of hollys kicks and rolls, even if they are keeping me awake at night. towards the end with jesse they hurt so much, but after i had him i really missed it. 

28 weeks today :dance:

i have another psychiatry appt this afternoon (its nearly 9am here), then my GTT tomorrow morning and then im going on a huge shopping spree for christmas/holly in town with the money that i got owed.
ive never had this much money to go out with before (im only taking $300 but still) so im ridiculously excited !!


----------



## TeQuiero

I think that the fact that I love being pregnant so much is making me sad to think that this is the last baby that DH wants. I understand his point, but it still sucks... I am happy that I am going ot have 3, but I really love being pregnant!


----------



## swanxxsong

My appointment is Wed, TeQuiero - :D looking forward to hearing progress. And ahh Aria's really low too sometimes! I'll get this pressure really far down there, etc. and I'm wondering similar things to what you mentioned. It's frustrating because I don't know what's normal and what is not haha. I haven't had sex in ages, because it's just uncomfortable with how intense the pressure is sometimes. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: to everyone feeling the effects of 3rd trimester. :flow:

i can't believe my next appt (on the 12th) is that last monthly appt. Then its biweekly! :shock:


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, unlike you, I have been able to have sex, but I feel bad for DH because once I O I have a lot of contraction like pain, and then I am no more fun :haha:. With DS2 he would not let us have sex, he would kick and push so that it would be down right painful!

Guppy, YAY for you getting to the biweekly appointments! So, after your 30 week appt you go biweekly, my drs do it after 28 weeks you are biweekly.

Is it sad that I look forward to the B strep test at around 36 weeks because I know I will be getting another ultrasound then?!?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm... I go next Thursday for an u/s... at 28 weeks... then I am guessing I will start going every two weeks? I wasn't even thinking about that. But with DS, I went at 25 weeks then 30, 32, 34, 36, then every week. How exciting!! We're really getting down near the end, girls!! :wohoo:


----------



## TeQuiero

AR it is so exciting that your US is so soon! I feel bad for the ladies who don't have 3rd trimester US. I know my office does it to make sure that the baby is measuring properly, has enough water, and is within a decent weight range. I still really want a 3d/4d ultrasound, but I hate to think about spending that much money on it.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, well my next appt. will be when im 29 weeks. I think Bi weekly probably *could* have started at 28 weeks but because of how my appts. fell, it didn't happen that way. My last appt. was a week ago and so im actually cutting this one short by coming in 3 weeks instead of 4, if that makes sense. Although at my old OB/Medwife, i didn't start biweekly until 30 weeks, so i could be wrong.

Im really not looking forward to the gas bill involved with going biweekly though :nope: my MW is a one hour drive (one way)....so im going to spending so much in gas (we are a one car family and our car is an SUV, so it's a gas hog). blah.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> Hello hope you all had a good weekend, im waiting for my final gtt blood test fingers crossed the results are ok x

Good luck!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. I'm starting to get really tired now and wish I could go on leave already. But I'm working until I'm 39 weeks so that I can use up all of my maternity leave when my baby girl is here. Do you think I'm leaving it for too late?
> 
> In other news we finally ordered bub's furniture. My parents actually did and saved us a fortune in the process. We ordered a beautiful sleigh cot that converts into a 3 quarter length bed when she's older. I can't wait to see my little princess sleeping in her cot.
> 
> Jellybean has been kicking lots lately and I think she's having lots of hiccups too. Please confirm for me...does the hiccups feel like a beating sensation lower down?
> 
> Only a few more weeks until Christmas. Do you have any special plans this year? I was planning on having Christmas lunch at my house this year but I guess that's not happening now. I'll be 34 weeks at Christmas so cooking and slaving in the kitchen is going to be out for me. So I plan on taking it easy and hope that someone else decides to have us over instead :)

We'll be heading back home to Florida and spending Christmas with my family! We'll also hit Disney for a day or two for all the fun Christmas decorations and such.


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> yeah, well my next appt. will be when im 29 weeks. I think Bi weekly probably *could* have started at 28 weeks but because of how my appts. fell, it didn't happen that way. My last appt. was a week ago and so im actually cutting this one short by coming in 3 weeks instead of 4, if that makes sense. Although at my old OB/Medwife, i didn't start biweekly until 30 weeks, so i could be wrong.
> 
> Im really not looking forward to the gas bill involved with going biweekly though :nope: my MW is a one hour drive (one way)....so im going to spending so much in gas (we are a one car family and our car is an SUV, so it's a gas hog). blah.

This is going to be my 30 week appt, but I will be 29+5. I guess since I change weeks on Friday it makes it a little strange. I guess that my drs office feels that being a few days early is better than being a few days late! I hate that yours is an hour drive, but I guess that if they make you happy then it is worth it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> I think that the fact that I love being pregnant so much is making me sad to think that this is the last baby that DH wants. I understand his point, but it still sucks... I am happy that I am going ot have 3, but I really love being pregnant!

I do too!! Dh always told me that I wouldn't like it...but I completely love it!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> Swan, unlike you, I have been able to have sex, but I feel bad for DH because once I O I have a lot of contraction like pain, and then I am no more fun :haha:. With DS2 he would not let us have sex, he would kick and push so that it would be down right painful!
> 
> Guppy, YAY for you getting to the biweekly appointments! So, after your 30 week appt you go biweekly, my drs do it after 28 weeks you are biweekly.
> 
> Is it sad that I look forward to the B strep test at around 36 weeks because I know I will be getting another ultrasound then?!?!

My doc doesn't go from monthly to biweekly! He went from every 4 weeks to every 3 weeks. I went today, go again in 3 weeks, then start the every 2 weeks for a couple and then down to 1. Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> AR it is so exciting that your US is so soon! I feel bad for the ladies who don't have 3rd trimester US. I know my office does it to make sure that the baby is measuring properly, has enough water, and is within a decent weight range. I still really want a 3d/4d ultrasound, but I hate to think about spending that much money on it.

Yeah...we won't get one. We haven't had one since we paid for it at 16 weeks. If we hadn't done that, we'd have had one around 20 with the doc.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I went on a Cyber shopping spree today, ladies!! Felt good! For a couple years, while I was working, I saved a bit of money every month with the intent that it be for our "someday" baby. I had about 1200$ in it and today saw that Babies R Us was having a Cyber Sale + spend 100$ get free shipping (up to 20%) + today Ebates had a 2% cash back for BRU. I did 2 separate orders of 100$ each so that I could get free shipping on the whole thing, lol. I ended up getting:
A nursing cover
Some hangers
a teether
a bottle brush
burp cloths
fitted sheet 
fitted pack n play sheet
boppy protective cover
changing pad cover
2 pack of Tommee Tippee bottles
auto mirror
changing pad
bath thermometer
clip on wipes case
refill
diaper bag buddy
3 pack of fitted sheets
2 pack of fitted mattress cover
boppy slipcover

I cannot WAIT for the package to get here!!! I love getting mail, lol.


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> I went on a Cyber shopping spree today, ladies!! ...
> I cannot WAIT for the package to get here!!! I love getting mail, lol.

Nice!!!! enjoy all your new fun things arriving!!!!!! You must be sooo excited!!



tiger said:


> i finally got holly kicking a little on camera !!! yay :dance:
> https://youtu.be/0JubN1aWIZM
> 
> from about 20 seconds in and at 55 sec she kicked then rolled lol

That is SO COOL!! I love it! I havent been able to catch mine on video very well. I love feeling it though... but sometimes it is a little creepy watching it and realizing "I have no control over this tiny thing in my body". Or i guess, not so tiny at 14.5 inches!



Guppy051708 said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEELING SO NASEOUS :( :sick: i dont know if its a mix of being pregnant and taking the UTI antibiotic at the same time of my thyroid meds but i just want to throw up. Ugh, i thought i got rid of this at 19 weeks?!

I have been too Guppy! It must be a 27-28 week thing... yuck. its also that time of year where germs are spreadin'! Hubby has been sleeping in the baby's bedroom for a couple night because he has been sick and I am trying not to catch his fever!


----------



## Jokerette

So i want to share with you all the drama that happened this weekend. :nope:

My brother, Brian, is a 26 year old soldier currently deployed in Afghansitan. His jetski was stolen right off our front lawn late Saturday night.

He decided to list his jetski for sale so he could use the money as a down payment for a house when he returns home next month. After nearly 10 months on active duty he is preparing to come home and set up his life back here in the USA, and selling it was not an easy decision for him. It makes me sick to my stomach knowing that there are people out there with no regards to what is right and wrong... and worst of all, my brother is over there fighting for us all, and serving our country. He does not deserve this. :(

We are working with the police and they hope to find it, though the chances are slim. We are giving the police a couple more days and then we are going to the media in hope that someone might come forward, or maybe we can rally donations or something to help him. Channel 4 and Channel 25 news have already asked us to do the story on their nightly news so we will probably do that in a couple days once the police have a little more time to work under the radar.

I just had to vent. The wonderful thing about this has been the way our community has come together. People have been calling and emailing me, people who don't even know him, and they just want to share their thoughts and kind words. It makes me realize even though there are those low-lifes out there, there are still way more people with good hearts.
 



Attached Files:







Brian1.jpg
File size: 296.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> So i want to share with you all the drama that happened this weekend. :nope:
> 
> My brother, Brian, is a 26 year old soldier currently deployed in Afghansitan. His jetski was stolen right off our front lawn late Saturday night.
> 
> He decided to list his jetski for sale so he could use the money as a down payment for a house when he returns home next month. After nearly 10 months on active duty he is preparing to come home and set up his life back here in the USA, and selling it was not an easy decision for him. It makes me sick to my stomach knowing that there are people out there with no regards to what is right and wrong... and worst of all, my brother is over there fighting for us all, and serving our country. He does not deserve this. :(
> 
> We are working with the police and they hope to find it, though the chances are slim. We are giving the police a couple more days and then we are going to the media in hope that someone might come forward, or maybe we can rally donations or something to help him. Channel 4 and Channel 25 news have already asked us to do the story on their nightly news so we will probably do that in a couple days once the police have a little more time to work under the radar.
> 
> I just had to vent. The wonderful thing about this has been the way our community has come together. People have been calling and emailing me, people who don't even know him, and they just want to share their thoughts and kind words. It makes me realize even though there are those low-lifes out there, there are still way more people with good hearts.

That's horrible!!! Did he have your address listed in the sale or was that just a coincidence?? People truly suck. I hope you're able to get it back and CHARGE whoever stole it!!! Thank your brother for his service for us - we're a Military family too!


----------



## gemini xo

Hi ladies, I'm due 29th Feb. How many of you have got your hospital bags sorted yet? I'm wanting to.start mine soon as I'm high risk for going into labor early again.

x


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi Gemini! :wave: I plan to pack mine this weekend after our birthing class (Saturday). :) Better safe than sorry! haha. 

So sorry about your brother, Jokerette! :hugs: People are just awful. I hope they recover it! I was just watching the news how someone stole a local boy's wheelchair off their porch. It really disgusts me how humans can be. :( Please keep us posted!

We don't get another u/s either. At least if I do, they haven't told me. :haha: Ah well!

Yay for online shopping JP! That's awesome! :D My MIL just emailed me to inform me that she's on her third load of baby clothes for Aria, and thinks we need a bigger closet. She's already done at least 2 other separate loads for her. Whoops... xD

30 weeks "officially" today! Even if my doctor says it was yesterday. :haha: :dance: Woot!


----------



## tiggertea

updated


----------



## ZombieKitten

i'll be starting my hospital bag very soon. in fact i have a list of necessities already written out, now i just need to get everything together. are any of you ladies writing up a birth plan? my mother insists that i write one, but none of my friends did with their children and everything went well for them... i think my mom is just a little bit old fashioned. 

i have a question... if they offer an episiotomy, will they offer it during the labor if they think you may rip? or is that something you need to decide ahead of time? i'm not completely opposed to it, i would just rather not have it if i dont need it. im just a little worried because DH and i have not been able to :sex: at all for 4 months due to the cerclage, so i dont know how "massaged" everything is down there.... sorry if its TMI i'm just a little hesitant about the whole thing. I know i'll be getting an epidural so would i be better off just getting an episiotomy? what heals faster, that or natural tearing? 

another question... i had an ultrasound yesterday and i was 29 weeks and 2 days, and the little one weighed 3lbs and 3 ounces..... is it just me or does that seem big? i hope she's not too squished :( she looked really uncomfortable and squished i feel really bad, i almost started crying. 

sorry for all the questions and blabbing so much, i guess im just getting a little anxious :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

I had an epidural last time and finished up needing forceps delivery since Abbie had her arm beside her head and got stuck :dohh:, so episiotomy was kind of a given. I healed pretty quickly from that actually. I was surprised! 

I didnt have a birth plan - it would have caused me too much distress if it hadn't gone exactly as I anticipated, so I went into the whole thing with an open mind and made decisions as the need presented itself.

I'm probably no help at all! :dohh:


----------



## ZombieKitten

tiggertea said:


> I had an epidural last time and finished up needing forceps delivery since Abbie had her arm beside her head and got stuck :dohh:, so episiotomy was kind of a given. I healed pretty quickly from that actually. I was surprised!
> 
> I didnt have a birth plan - it would have caused me too much distress if it hadn't gone exactly as I anticipated, so I went into the whole thing with an open mind and made decisions as the need presented itself.
> 
> I'm probably no help at all! :dohh:

you are a help!! im the same way!! if i anticipate something to go a certain way step by step just because it's written out on paper, then i'm gonna get extremely stressed out if things start to go not as planned. good thing you pointed that out, it'll be a good reason to give to my mom so that she doesn't think im just being lazy by not writing one haha. 

did you feel the episiotomy with the epidural? one of my friends told me she didn't feel anything at all except some pressure, but another friend told me not to be fooled by an epidural because you still feel everything. i suppose it depends on your pain tolerance and if your able to detect the difference between "pressure" and "pain"?


----------



## tiggertea

It felt more like a tickle than anything - no pain, but I suppose the "tickle" would be pressure as they cut? :lol: As for the contractions etc, the epidural completely took the pain away for me. There was still a tightening sensation with the contractions, but only slight, and just enough that I knew when I should be pushing etc. If someone still feels pain, the epi hasn't worked I would imagine.

As a little aside - it is a strange sensation when the epidural kicks in... they rubbed ice cubes on my legs/belly to check effectiveness and where the ice was felt warm... :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree-- if you can feel pain, the epidural isn't working. I felt tightening with contractions but no pain. And then when I had my section, I could tell they were doing _something_ down there, but it didn't hurt. And I didn't even know they put in a catheter. Or pulled a baby out, for that matter. :)


----------



## Jokerette

gemini xo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm due 29th Feb. How many of you have got your hospital bags sorted yet? I'm wanting to.start mine soon as I'm high risk for going into labor early again.
> x

I have started a list of thing that I know I want to bring. I printed it out and put it in a small suitcase in the nursery. Over the next month or so I'm going to work on adding things to the suitcase and fill it up. I dont want to be caught unprepared, and this way if I was I can just tell someone "go to the nursery, see my packing list and fill up the bag!" :)



ZombieKitten said:


> i'll be starting my hospital bag very soon. in fact i have a list of necessities already written out, now i just need to get everything together. are any of you ladies writing up a birth plan? my mother insists that i write one, but none of my friends did with their children and everything went well for them... i think my mom is just a little bit old fashioned.
> 
> i have a question... if they offer an episiotomy, will they offer it during the labor if they think you may rip? or is that something you need to decide ahead of time? i'm not completely opposed to it, i would just rather not have it if i dont need it. im just a little worried because DH and i have not been able to :sex: at all for 4 months due to the cerclage, so i dont know how "massaged" everything is down there.... sorry if its TMI i'm just a little hesitant about the whole thing. I know i'll be getting an epidural so would i be better off just getting an episiotomy? what heals faster, that or natural tearing?
> 
> another question... i had an ultrasound yesterday and i was 29 weeks and 2 days, and the little one weighed 3lbs and 3 ounces..... is it just me or does that seem big? i hope she's not too squished :( she looked really uncomfortable and squished i feel really bad, i almost started crying.
> 
> sorry for all the questions and blabbing so much, i guess im just getting a little anxious :dohh:

ZombieKitten- I have a lot of the same questions as you. I'd recommend askign your doctor his/her feelings on the episiotomy. My doctor said she tries to avoid them if she can, be everyone is differnt and sometimes tearing is better natural and sometimes it heals faster with an episiotomy. She says she makes a real-time choice based on the mother and the delivery. I felt comfortable with that answer so I am planning on trusting her judgement.

As for the birth plan... I wrote one, but I calling it my "birth wishes". Small little change, but it reminds me that not everything goes according to plan and that sometimes adjustments need to be made. My birth wishes include a list of who I would like in the delivery room with and who is allowed in the waiting room, my wishes for fetal monitoring, medication, after birth choices, etc... I found some templates online and combined them into my own. I feel better having it.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think as an American, its important to have a birth "plan". A birth plan isn't so much a "plan" but just more a list of things you desire or dont want, as long as its medically not necessary. i advocate them because the thing is, United States Hospital births is such a system. Even if your doctor knows you wishes (and no offense, but they will likely forget), you are dealing more with hospital staff and nurses than your doc. Sad, but true. I was really glad i had a birth "plan" with DS. I never met the nurses there and they are juggling so many patients, they can't possible know what youd like or not like (if everything is medically okay). So i advocate for them. You can still go in with an open mind and have a birth plan ;) just bc you have a birth plan doesn't make you close minded. It also doesn't mean you will be soul crushed if it doesn't go the way you want it to. I mean, lets face it we ALL have expectations of birth, whether thats written on paper or not. Even those who say they are open minded, probably are-no doubt, but im sure even they have expectations. Its perfectly normal and healthy even! But point is having your wishes on paper doesnt mean if it doesn't go that way that you'll hate your birth...however, i do think having one gives you better chances of that. 

As for an episiotomy. In 99% of the cases, a natural tear heals faster and better than an episiotomy. This isnt always true but its safe to assume it likely will be. With an episiotmy you are guranteed a 3rd degree "tear" anyways. You can't really know ahead of time if a natural tear will be 3rd or wose (the only worse is 4th degree). With that said there are circumstances where they are needed. Its one of those things you wont know until you get to that point. I would talk to you doc about his/her episiotomy rate. Its actually one of those things you should ask in the begining, but oh well better late than never lol. When i delievered in Dover My docs/mws had a 2% episiotomy rate and a 5% c-section rate. They REALLY really make sure they have a justified reason for doing cuts. Ask your doc what their rate is, that will fortell a lot. :thumbup:

oh and with the epidural, even if you plan on getting one, i tell all my students and my clients learn natural coping techniques. For as much as ppl say "go into birth with an open mind", it always seems to be the same ppl who are dead set on the epidural and they think it will ALWAYS work. The fact of the matter is that it doesn't always work. Sometimes it gets placed poorly. Sometimes there isn't an anstesiologist available as quickly as you'd like. Most of the time it goes well and good, but i advocate for you and your partner to learn natural coping mechanisms, just in case it doesn't go the way you think it will. That way you are prepared for whatever comes your way :flower:...and i sound super negative in this post :blush: i swear im not, but i just feel i need to help everyone prepare since its kind of my career :blush: haha. i'll shut up now. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, and i forgot to add, i did not have an episiotomy, just a graze on my periurethral tube (hurt when i peed for a long time, but i had a posterior baby and i guess thats common with those), but anywho, ever hear of "the ring of fire"? well it burns a bit (i was unmedicated, i reckon you wouldn't feel it with the epi :thumbup:) but tbh, i had no idea i was cut from the baby sliding through. The are lots of nerves in that part of the body. Once the babys head pushes so much on the skin there, the nerves act as a natural anesthetic and you dont feel it happening.


----------



## TeQuiero

On the epidural part, with DS1 I waited to get my epidural because I knew I would not be dilating fast. I had been stuck at 2 cm for weeks, and I was only at 4 when I got my epidural. It was wearing off when I had him, because I had it for like 5 hours (he was born at 8:41, got epidural at like 2:30). With DS2 I got my epidural before they even broke my water, he was ready to make his appearance, so they broke my water at like 930-10, and I was at 3cm dilated, he was born by 12:22 (official time of birth).

On the subject of tearing/episiotomy, with DS1 I tore naturally as he was stuck and they had to use forceps. I had to have about 5 stitches (which is average) and it healed fairly quick. DS2 I did not tear at all, my MW actually used mineral oil to assist in him sliding out and to massage/stretch the muscles so that he would be easier. Zombie, with DS2 I was unable to get to have an O because he absolutely refused for me to have that, so it should still be fine, and with DS1 I was not allowed to have sex with his father, as I was so young and I lived with my father and step-mom. So the sex part won't affect it as much. 

Just my experience, hope it helps a little. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^She brings up a good point. There are lots of things you can do to prevent tearing. For instance a few weeks before the birth you can take olive oil and stretch the area down below for a few seconds each day. Also, during labor, being in water can help soften it. Furthermore, the doc/mw can massage it to help and they can also apply warm compresses to the area. Also doing light pushing once the head is crowning will be extrodinarly helpful. It will give time for the area to stretch. Whereas if you push and the baby just shoots out, there isn't any stretching time and youre more liekly to tear. 

I believe EDUCATION is above all the best thing you can do for yourself. I firmly believe that. really educate yourself (and this is the time). Then if a wrench gets thrown into your birth, you will have adequate knowledge to make a truly informed decisions. Many times when you are in labor, ppl will pressure you one way or another (sometimes this doesn't happen, but generally with a hospital birth in the US, just expect it). So then you end up agreeing to something and later regret it. Being educated will be your best tool. It can't always prevent things from going "wrong" but it can certainly help you in times of decision making!


----------



## Tobaira

someone asked me about a twin bump picture awhile back, I finally let one be taken on Sunday after my babyshower (thus the mess) - a day under 29 wks. Since it turned out ok I decided to post it. 

I plan on getting an epidural but took the birth prep classes to learn the natural techniques as well because I think they can be very helpful. The lady running the class said at my hospital the c-section rate is 25% which supposedly is low for the US (but sounds ridiculously high to me). Luckily my doc is a big fan of not doing unnecessary C-sections or inducing without a darn good reason. Of course with the little ones growths slowing down I'm pretty sure my chance of a C-section has increased, but I'm still optimistic that I won't have to have one since I'm being good and following the bed rest orders.
 



Attached Files:







teri29wks.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## swanxxsong

Have I ever mentioned how much I love this thread? I am so enlightened right now. 

I planned to write out birth wishes after chatting with my OBG. I wanted to this week but I'm not seeing the doctor I like so I will ask at my 32 week for them to look over it and see what they say. My birth class is Saturday so I'm hoping to be a little more informed after that. :) 

Any good suggestions on where I should be reading and educating myself, for both hoping to avoid tearing as well as natural coping? I am not opposed to an epidural but am willing to prolong or forgo it altogether if I'm able. I can't guarantee if I have 36 hours of labor that I may not change my mind haha but I plan to at least try without the epidural. So all insight and tips are welcomed!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pic Tobaira, btw! :)


----------



## saphire76

Oh man!!! I have so much to read back all the way to page 668 yikes!! Ive been busy with Thanksgiving and decorating I have not been on :( 

I just wanted to say hi! I am going to go read back some now. Miss you guys.


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> i'll be starting my hospital bag very soon. in fact i have a list of necessities already written out, now i just need to get everything together. are any of you ladies writing up a birth plan? my mother insists that i write one, but none of my friends did with their children and everything went well for them... i think my mom is just a little bit old fashioned.
> 
> i have a question... if they offer an episiotomy, will they offer it during the labor if they think you may rip? or is that something you need to decide ahead of time? i'm not completely opposed to it, i would just rather not have it if i dont need it. im just a little worried because DH and i have not been able to :sex: at all for 4 months due to the cerclage, so i dont know how "massaged" everything is down there.... sorry if its TMI i'm just a little hesitant about the whole thing. I know i'll be getting an epidural so would i be better off just getting an episiotomy? what heals faster, that or natural tearing?
> 
> another question... i had an ultrasound yesterday and i was 29 weeks and 2 days, and the little one weighed 3lbs and 3 ounces..... is it just me or does that seem big? i hope she's not too squished :( she looked really uncomfortable and squished i feel really bad, i almost started crying.
> 
> sorry for all the questions and blabbing so much, i guess im just getting a little anxious :dohh:

I just wanted to let you know that i had an ultrasound at the exact same time as you and my little one weighed the EXACT same amount as yours... :) .. i was told it was a good weight. 

Thanks ladies for all the great information!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Swanx, i think reading anything by Ina May Gaskin is excellent. Many natural birthers gravitate towards her stuff (she is one hell of a midwife!!!) but even if you get the epidural or even if anyone is planning the epi, I really think reading her stuff is greatly helpful bc it gives you a good view of a normal birth. I think a lot of women have a misunderstanding what a normal birth is. And so we fear it. But epidural or not, its good to learn about birth and hear it and see it and watch it because that will get rid of the fear. Fear DOES make childbirth more painful. Utimatly birth tends to be a fear driven experience, for the vast majority of mainstream cultures. But it doesn't have to be that way. So plan the epidural (or dont) but do become familiiar with what birth REALLY is about. That will help greatly. Youtube is invaluable for this sort of thing as well

Also, i say take a comprehensive OUT OF HOSPITAL birth class. You will learn more there than ANY hospital crash course has to offer. So things like Bradley Method, Brio Birth, Hypnobirthing, etc is EXCELLENT. My Bradley classes were well worth the money!!! Otherwise i dont think i would have birthed a posterior baby with being almost 2 weeks overdue, with having 100% back labor for 30 hours or with pushing for 6 hours without it. Is that a typical birth? No. But no ones life was in danger and i had the coping techniques, the knowledge, and the empowerment to keep going....on the other hand if those who want an epi, there isn't any shame in that! But still learning these things is truly invaluable, especially when the suggestions of intervention come up :) There is nothing wrong with any intervention SO LONG AS THE MOTHER IS MAKING A TRULY INFORMED DECISION. To me, just listening to what the doc wants you to do, does not (WHATSOEVER) make up an informed decision. Read about interventions. Read about their pros and cons. Learn AHEAD of time. This is the time. Dont wait until your in labor to figure it out. Besides when you do have to make decisions during child birth, you will feel more confident about your choice :thumbup:


They Hypnobirthing book is AMAZING! Even if you want the epi. There is a lot of great stuff in that book!


----------



## Guppy051708

Movies ALL [US] women should watch:

~The Business of Being Born
~Born in America.


----------



## tiggertea

I didn't want to come across as saying birth plans meant closed minds, I realise after guppy's post that may have been how it seemed! :dohh: 
I just knew in my own case that it would have been too much if it had all gone "wrong" :lol: Control freak that I am!


----------



## Guppy051708

I didn't take it that way hun :friends: :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks, I just read your post and thought "oh crap I hope the girlies didn't think I was being a b1tch" :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I am a control freak, too... and if I had a birth plan, it would have to be like a flow chart that addressed every potential situation, with arrows to all possible outcomes... haha I'd walk into the hospital with this gigantic chalkboard a la Big Bang Theory... I'd need a two-hour-long meeting with all L&D hospital staff to discuss my plans... 
:dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiggertea said:


> Thanks, I just read your post and thought "oh crap I hope the girlies didn't think I was being a b1tch" :haha:

:haha: no, no lol. You are such a sweet lady! :flow:


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha I am a control freak, too... and if I had a birth plan, it would have to be like a flow chart that addressed every potential situation, with arrows to all possible outcomes... haha I'd walk into the hospital with this gigantic chalkboard a la Big Bang Theory... I'd need a two-hour-long meeting with all L&D hospital staff to discuss my plans...
> :dohh:

I just tapped my birth plan to the door :winkwink:
Enough said. PLUS you have to remember that no matter how birth goes-whether there are complications or not, YOU the one making the choice. You make it no matter what.
However, i understand the perspective of not having a birth plan too :thumbup:

Even if you dont bring a birth plan with you, i think its good to sit down and just write it out just so you know what youd like and not like. Then feel free to rip it to shreds :haha: its a good activity, because many women do not even think about some aspects of birth until they are in the heat of the moment (which isn't good bc then you end up doing something you probably wouldn't have wanted to). But yeah, even just thinking up the scenarious is a good thing to do so you can be prepared for the "what ifs"


----------



## ZombieKitten

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha I am a control freak, too... and if I had a birth plan, it would have to be like a flow chart that addressed every potential situation, with arrows to all possible outcomes... haha I'd walk into the hospital with this gigantic chalkboard a la Big Bang Theory... I'd need a two-hour-long meeting with all L&D hospital staff to discuss my plans...
> :dohh:

LOL!!!!!!!! :xmas13: thats how i am!!!!!! i was talking to DH last night about birth plans and stuff and he was just looking at me shaking his head.

and thank you all you ladies for all the great information!!! i actually went to the doctors today and my doctor told me they try to avoid episitomys unless a situation comes up where one is absolutely needed. Guppy I'll have to download those movies, I need as much information as I can get! you guys are all so helpful!!! i love it!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad to be off assistance friend :flow:
...PS i forgot to tell you, but that hospital you are going to looks really comfy!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> Glad to be off assistance friend :flow:
> ...PS i forgot to tell you, but that hospital you are going to looks really comfy!

doesn't it?!? im so excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

ekk! its getting so close!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

I was wanting to know if anyone else has seen or heard this:
https://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2011/11/02/2003517258

One of my friends on facebook shared this and I didn't know if anyone saw it or heard anymore on it.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies..

Hope your all well.. I didnt do a birth plan for my daughter and her birth went great.. I think you need to remember your in control of what happens.. which is what i did.. i made my choices they let me kinda do what i wanted.. and my labor was really really short..prob made a diff..

3rd tri... yay officially tomorrow when i turn 27 weeks.. cant believe it.. were all almost finally 3rd tri.. its just kelly left i think, who is due march 1st.. :) to cross over.. 

we will be having our babies before we know.. cant wait for that wave and chatter to start..


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> I was wanting to know if anyone else has seen or heard this:
> https://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2011/11/02/2003517258
> 
> One of my friends on facebook shared this and I didn't know if anyone saw it or heard anymore on it.

I saw this over the summer...quite scary!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thans for the tips Guppy! After dinner I'm going to do some research! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Have fun! haha


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, when the first babies of this group start coming-- maybe even a couple in january-- I'm gonna start freaking out a little!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I know! Its crazy to think that its almost Decemeber, and then we are really in the home stretch!


----------



## Jokerette

I love this thread! I have learned SO much! I'm going to read more about stretching out the area a few weeks before my due date.

Oh, I had my first BH's today... I think. Tightening and afterwards it feels like I did 1000 sit-ups! It's so crazy that in a couple of months these contractions will be leading to the birth of my baby!!


----------



## suzzle

I can't believe I will be 30 weeks on Monday - it's just went so fast....! Having said that on days when my SPD is really bad it's not so wonderful, but you tend to forget about those moments unless you are in the midst of one :haha: I'm finishing up this friday to work from home for a couple of weeks before Christmas because I just can't cope with the pain anymore :(

I also have a placental scan on Monday, so hoping they will let us have a peek at whether our LO is still team :blue: and let us take away a pic of his face for the boys to see.

I will also be having a looooooooooong drawn out debate with my consultant about the plan for LO's arrival - they are trying to get me to have a 2nd section due to serious shoulder dystocia with DS1, but after MRSA & the prospect of a 7 yo & his 6 yo brother to run about after i'm hoping for a VBAC. Unfortunately you cant have drug based inductions after a section so I'm hoping there are other options.....

Anyway, i've not been on here for ages, but I just wanted to check in & say that I hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh my gosh, when the first babies of this group start coming-- maybe even a couple in january-- I'm gonna start freaking out a little!!

Im gonna start freaking out ALOT! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahah yeah, I think you're right!


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo we are all 3rd tri.. :)


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, when the first babies of this group start coming-- maybe even a couple in january-- I'm gonna start freaking out a little!!
> 
> Im gonna start freaking out ALOT! :haha:Click to expand...

Same here!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Wahoo we are all 3rd tri.. :)

Hey, you're right!! How exciting!! 
And a little scary... :)


----------



## mumanddad

Its very scary to think this pregnancy has flown by, it feels like this morning i poas lol. 

Im now worrying because i still have so so much to do x


----------



## Jokerette

So after having the Braxton Hicks for like 24 hours I decided to just call my doctor and let her know. It felt a little odd because they still havent really let up since they started, more like one giant contraction rather than tighten/loosen/tighten/loosen. So, she had me come into the office today to get looked at. Everything looked totally fine and my cervix was 100% closed... yay! I felt a little silly leaving work for nothing, but its all so unknown that i wanted to be on the safe side. 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad it ended up being no big deal :hugs: that would be scary and i think all of us would have left work for that!
Next time, if you can, try eating a little, followed by drinking some water (or OJ, anything healthy), followed by taking a walk, followed by showering, followed by sleeping....it should stop during one (or after a few, or even all of those acitivites) if it doesn't stop after you've tried them all, its usually real labor. If it stops, you know its BHs. Sometimes they will stop as soon as you eat, other time after a walk, and other times after a nap, so try em all. but no worries hun, i would have been concerned too :hugs:


----------



## tiger

jokerette- im so glad everything is ok ! sometimes our bodies really do want to trick us. and it gets worse when we actually want them to come ! i cant tell you how many times i thought i was in labour once i hit 37 weeks lol ! and then when i was in labour, i was in complete denial! 
yep,was 5cm, sitting in the pool and waiting to be sent home ! :haha:

havent been on in a few days, but have been reading.

went on my massive shopping spree yesterday and i had so much fun! i dont get to go shopping much due to living on an island, so i always enjoy going to the mainland and shopping a little. i spent about $250 which i think is really good considering all the things i bought !!! ill post a pic later. they are all christmas related lol i didnt even start on stuff for holly, i cant now until after christmas anyway ! 

we go on holiday in 3 weeks today and im so excited. i cant wait !


----------



## tiggertea

Christmas tree and decs up and advent calendar stocked with goodies. 
Absolutely wrecked now! *yawn*


----------



## Almost Mama

hi girlies!!

my oh my how i've missed you all :) hehehe :flower:

I've not been on in what feels like ages, been so busy!

Scarlets shower was a success.... :kiss: there were 30 women, and I was there opening gifts for an hour lol. We got her swing, diaper genie, tummy cruiser, play gym, playpen, monitors, bottle warmer, sterilizer, bottles, soothers, onesies, clothes, a couple of super cute outfits, bottle bags, nipples, diapers, her crib bedding, mobile, blankets, toys, little molds for hand prints, some more books for her library, a jacuzzi tub!!! hahaha... seriously... this thing has jets with dials for different temps and speeds, and its own retractable shower head... HOLY SPOILED!!!... and there was lots, lots more. I was so overwhelmed with gratitude for the love my little ladybug has already. :cloud9::hugs::kiss:

My MIL and SIL chipped in to get me a gift cert to this place that does belly casting, then turns it into a "belly bowl". they lady decorates its however u want, and adds babys name, and quotes or whatever you'd like.

I want to do the bowl to look like a hatched egg, and have it sitting on a nest.
That way, when we have her newborn photos taken, we can put her little tutu on (another shower gift LOL) and lay her in her egg.
CANNOT WAIT!

The nursery is coming along. I've attached a shot of the back half. (The front half w/her dresser is packed w/gifts still, and we've yet to get her book case in)

next on the list; buy some more clothes, pick up her stroller and carseat, and a few storage bins for her closet, and we are officially baby ready!!!

gup; can you FB msg me the names of any of the books or movies you feel would help give me a realistic expectation of what to expect for birth?
I'm just now starting to think about it, and its REALLY intimidating, hahaha.

booking another 3D scan for sometime within the next 2 weeks or so for the wifey's birthday. :cloud9:

hope everyone is well!!! 

ps; if you notice, in her crib there is a little stuffy... because I had called her "monster" for so long, my best friends mum hand made a monster dolly for her! it's RIGHT up my ally, i totally loved it :) 
but pls don't mind the mess!!! we have yet to lay her rug, and there are still gift bags running amok!

hope all is well!
I think we need a bump update soon :)
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10









nursery2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7









nursery3.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7









nursery4.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tiger

your nursery is AMAZING ! i really mean that. its absolutely beautiful ! 
im really upset that i cant do much at the moment with ours because we are planning to move after new years ! so that gives me about 5 weeks to do the whole thing :wacko: ive just been making little decorations etc for it . 
i had a belly cast done with jesse, my friend did it and she painted it and made it really beautiful, and then when he was born, she added his birthdate/weight/time etc. i really love it. 
post some baby shower pics !


----------



## Almost Mama

:hugs: awww thanks kris :)

Unfortunately, we didnt take pics :( :( :( with so many people milling around, and so many kids, it seemed to slip everyones mind to pull out the cameras.

My birth mom was there, and she had her video camera for various parts of present opening, and I have a pic of the cake... but i really wish i'd gotten more for her scrap book :( i'm so disapointed!

I can't believe you guys are moving so close to holly's arrival! that must be super stressful for you :(

we've begun to talk about moving as well. Our house is a 2 bedroom, and we have 2 golden retrievers, which require quite the amount of space lol. we'd like an extra bedroom for guests, and a finished basement for Scar's playroom... right now our basement is unfinished, and we let the pups play downthere in the summer, as it's nice and cool for them. 

Maybe sometime during mat leave... but i'd like to have the first bit here anyway, considering how much work we've put into her nursery! LOL. 

love to see more holly crafts :) post some pics!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Almost Mama the nursery looks sooooo cute!!!!! I love little girl stuff!!

Guppy thank you for the tips!! 

:) goodnight girls!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. What is it with this nausea??? 
Are you other 27-weekers still suffering? :sick:


----------



## tiger

AR - ive been feeling very nauseous alot in the last week! no where near as bad as first tri thank god . 
Almostmama - i will soon :)


----------



## tiggertea

I've been really ill again lately too AR :( Doc gave me anti-sickness tablets to try and help. Bleugh!


----------



## Jokerette

EngineerGirl- where are you? I was thinking about you since I remember you were on bed rest a few weeks ago. Hope you and LO are well!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I wonder why it's back... I agree, mine isn't as bad as first tri, but still... bleh. 
I've noticed too that I can't eat as much. I think Crumb is smushing my stomach. I used to be bottomless.


----------



## Guppy051708

ive been getting it off an on too. Usually if i wait 2 hours to eat, i get sick now (started last week). So i guess, for me, its more a preventative thing with eating. ...guess that means i need to eat every hour :wacko:

who was it? someone on here sent me the link to the babycenter (i think) about how there are hormonal changes at 27 weeks and thats why some women get the MS back. :hugs: its def no fun :nope:....the other day i neearly vomited on DS when i picked him up....poor thing :(

Oh speaking of DS, he has Roseola...its almost cleared up now and it really wasn't bad at all, but it was scary when i saw the rash at first!


Samantha, i'll see what i can find as for books and movies. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha it was me who gave you the link. I guess I was just wishing I had a better explanation than just "hormones." Seems they blame that for everything. :roll: 

So, ladies... It's December... two more pages on the calendar and the babies start rolling in! Anyone freaking out yet? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i thought it was you but then i got confused :blush:

yeah, everything is blamed on hormones. TBH, for me (dont know if this applies to you all), i think its just baby is much bigger thus i need to eat more often....it would be like working out and then replenshing your energy with food and such....that theory makes much mroe sense to me than "hormones" :haha: well im going with that for my situation at least. lol


Isaiah turns 15 months old in a few days and all i can think is, only 2 months left until he's not the only one! ....it makes me happy and sad at the same time...i feel bad for him, guilty actually, but then im excited too...ugh.


----------



## Guppy051708

28 weeks today!! :yipee:​


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 28 weeks Gup!!! 

I feel guilty about DS not being the only one anymore... but isn't it weird? In a few years, we won't remember what it was like only having one kid. I was talking about this with my mom the other day. My brother and I are only 16 months apart. So she doesn't really even remember being a mom of one. 
Even though DS is four, I know in a few years, I will just be a mom of two and won't really remember life before Crumb. It's weird.


----------



## Guppy051708

It is. My mom has 5 kids and each gap is 2 years EXCEPT for me and my sister. We are 15 months apart. She said the first yr is a little tough (when they are that close in age, isaiah and elliot will be 17 months apart), but she said once my little sister begun walking, we played together and it was actually very helpful for her, that we entertained each other. It made a lot of things easier with us being that close in age....i mean, i know we wont remember it, but i just feel like ive taken something away from isaiah...i mean i know we are just adding love to the family, but i do feel guilty :( ....but maybe i just feel that way because of the unknown..obviously i didn't feel this way when i had him, but i was still apprehensive about having a baby bc i never had one of my own, before.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! I&#8217;ve been reading, but unable to post until now. So time to catch up!

Hope your appointment goes well Suzzle! :hugs:

I can&#8217;t wait until the first Valentines are born! :dance: It&#8217;s getting closer and closer! I, too, feel as though this has gone rather quickly. Now watch and I&#8217;ll be moaning from now until her birth about how slowly it&#8217;s going. But I somehow doubt it. My days move slowly while I&#8217;m at work, but by the time Monday comes around I go, &#8220;holy crap, another week and weekend gone already? What?!&#8221;

Glad everything is okay Jokerette! My OBG told me to drink lots of water to help with the BH, so I have been drinking a lot more + stopped trying to do too much housecleaning at once and it&#8217;s seemed to help. They&#8217;re a lot less frequent right now. She thinks I was overdoing it with working 9 hours, then coming home and trying to do a full day&#8217;s worth of housework in a few short hours. >.< I just hate going to bed with tons of dishes and clothing waiting to be washed, but guess I need to take care of myself and the baby first, haha. 

(and hubby does help, I don&#8217;t want to sound as though I&#8217;m whining that he does not. lol. he&#8217;s just busy working his two jobs, so I end up going a tiny bit fanatical with cleaning while he&#8217;s gone :haha:)

AlmostMama, your nursery looks FABULOUS. I absolutely love it! And so glad your shower was a success and that you got tons of helpful items! :D That&#8217;s grand!

TiggerTea, that&#8217;s great &#8211; want to come help with my tree now? ;) LOL

Glad you had a successful shopping spree Tiger; always loads of fun! :D

No nausea here, but loads of awful heartburn. :(

I&#8217;m feeling a bit anxious that it&#8217;s December, I am not going to lie!

Hey Guppy, could I maybe please get a little carbon copy of this list you&#8217;re making? :D :hugs: I&#8217;ve been slowly reading but it&#8217;s overwhelming how much is out there, and I keep trying to sort the important things. Happy 28 weeks!

AFM: Appointment went well yesterday. Aria was head-down and is developing nicely, according to the doctor&#8217;s pokings and proddings. I left elated, only to get a call from my mother that my uncle has passed away; we were not close in recent years, but I feel horrible all the same. So I&#8217;m riding a bizarre roller coaster of emotions right now, as things sort themselves out on that front.

I woke up with the world&#8217;s worst Charlie horse in the middle of the night. I have been prone to them since college &#8211; when I stopped being healthy &#8211; and over the year prior to getting pregnant, they had stopped almost completely when I changed my diet and lifestyle. But with pregnancy they&#8217;ve come back with a vengeance. Normally though, I can point my toes the second they wake me up and the pain eases. This one wouldn&#8217;t stop, and lasted over 5 minutes. I started to panic and then cry because the pain was worse than any leg cramp I&#8217;ve ever had. I felt awful because I woke Chris up but he held me until it passed, and brought me water to relax me. Then he helped me out of bed to pee because by that point, I was wide awake and needed to pee again. lol. It was awful. -_- So I&#8217;m loading up on prunes today, pounding down that friggin&#8217; potassium because that was exceptionally unpleasant. Blah!


----------



## Guppy051708

If i can figure out a list :blush:...the problem is i have a HUGE library of books from teaching child birth ed classes and im having trouble deciding which is the best, since i know not everyone can pay for these books.


For the Charlie horses, you need more potassium! It usually a potassium deficiency that causes them. Although they are common in pregnancy.


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! Little did you realize you'd become one of the main go-to people in this group for advice, eh? ;) :hugs: xDDD

Do you think I should add a supplement of potassium to my diet? I only ask because I have an aversion to bananas since pregnancy, and have been eating prunes but can only eat so many a day before my poor stomach explodes (lol!). I've been trying so hard to eat more complex carbs to slow my weight gain, and more iron to remedy my low iron, so my brain's kind of fizzling on what direction I should take each need that I am trying to fulfill. :haha: It's been a long, emotionally and mentally draining week, I apologize for sounding like a completely confused toolbox. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

no worries friend! I love to help, pregnancy, birth, and motherhood is my passion, so i enjoy it :friends:

did you know that oranges actually have MORE potassium than bananas?! Tis true :D If you can, try to get it through foods because its the most natural (not synthetic) plus its easier to diegest and will get absorbed better :thumbup: If you can't get enough in (it is hard doing that way), then go the suppliment route, but make sure its a FOOD BASED suppliment. The cheap ones from typical stores like walmart and target, are all synthetic and dont do much...it does cost a little more, but getting the food based will be the best way to get it....but i would talk to your doc about how much to take....of course some doctors know nothing about suppliments....so take it with a grain of salt if he doesn't have much to say :haha:

For your iron, once again, food is best, but thats tough. You should be eating about 80-100g of protein per day. Red meat has the most amount of iron in it...i know you will appriciate that being from PA :haha: oh i miss living there, especially this time of year with all that deer mett! :blush: lol If you take an iron supplement, def get a food based one. Purchase those gummy Vitamin C OTC (from target or wherever) and take it at the same time as the iron because Vit C will help with absorption. DO NOT eat or drink anything with Calcium in it before or after taking the iron (for a little while). Calcium will make it not absorb. (and be sure to check online about what foods has that because you would be surprised, for instance, broccoli has a TON of Calcium in it, so make sure you dont eat that or milk or cheese, etc around that time).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think I read that baked potatoes are a good source of potassium, too?


----------



## Guppy051708

Probably. I know Dr. Brewer recommends 2 baked potatoes per week....that could be why.

check out the brewer diet. Its actually very good and most women benefit.
https://drbrewerpregnancydiet.com/


----------



## mumanddad

hope your all well ladies.

Sorry to read a few of you have the sickness back :( 

Well i just had my weekly mw appt and guess what....... IT WAS A GOOD ONE WOOP WOOP

baby is head down, his heart beat is 142 i am measuring correctly.. this is the first time this pregnancy so i am am very happy.

i got my gtt results as well and before i had the drink i was 6.3 and after the drink and 2 hour wait it was 5.4 so the mw is happy all is ok.

i am so worried about how quickly this is going now, i am waiting for someone to contact me about doing the baby's nursery as we are having a jungle theme and myself and hubby are bad a drawing lol. 

i still have so much to buy as well, i cant remember what i need for the hospital ahhh i better find my leaflets lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad the appointment went well mumanddad! That is awesome!

Thanks for the tips Guppy; I really and truly appreciate all your support. I&#8217;m going to check out the diet link, and see what I can do to remedy my eating and such. :) I prefer doing everything naturally rather than taking any kinds of supplements, which is why (besides my prenatal, anyway) I&#8217;ve been taking everything I need through food. But I&#8217;m beginning to struggle with balancing what the doctor wants me to eat (complex carbs), getting more iron-rich foods and now potassium-rich ones too&#8230; without ending up eating a zillion and a half calories a day. xD 

So I&#8217;ll research what the good doctor says, and try adjusting my diet between now and my next appointment. I&#8217;ll mention it if I&#8217;m still having major issues when I go on the 14th, and see what she says. But I much prefer a natural approach first. 

Potatoes are very high in potassium! I could kick myself for forgetting that, as I learned it in Weight Watchers and that was only a year ago! :haha: So thanks for the reminder. I went on a huge potato kick a few weeks ago, I wonder if that&#8217;s why? I was slicing them and baking them on a cookie sheet daily for like&#8230; 3 weeks. Their skins especially are high in potassium. Body&#8217;s natural way of informing me I was lacking, perhaps?

I do eat meat (though I did not used to) and my hubby loves red meat, so we do eat a decent amount of lean red meat on a weekly basis. I&#8217;d say red meat 2x a week? White meat about 2x a week if not more (I&#8217;m talking dinners here) and then meatless maybe 2x a week? Sometimes a crapshoot. LOL. But I try to aim for a pretty decent mix. Beans are high in irons and decent in potassium too, so maybe I should start using them more &#8211; I do love them, and eat them at least weekly. I will also work on adding vitamin-C rich foods to meals with iron in them. :D 

So thanks again for your tips ladies; as always, immensely appreciated! I&#8217;m going to do more research so I can plan next week&#8217;s meals accordingly, and hopefully better myself and serve my body&#8217;s needs. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

NP :D

Hmm..i should start making potatos! We hardly ever buy them....
i think the key to getting it through foods, is making sure that everything is authentic. Canned fruits/veggies as well as frozen really have no nutrition in them...unfortunatly. So fresh produce is the way to go. Unfortunatly, with all the crap the govt allowes farmers to use to plant and maintain the fruits/veggies, they actually have lots of pesticides (that cant be washed off) and other chemicals. In other countries, they banned a lot of the stuff the govt here deems "safe"...so i highly recommend buying organic. (or from a wholesome farmer). It is a litte more expensive, but i think of it as 1.)its my health, 2.) its my baby's health 3.) my iron/protein/Vit levels are greatly enriched much quickly...it would take much more to eat the "regular" stuff to get the benefit. ..

but thats just my two cents. :coffee:


----------



## swanxxsong

The problem is, especially at this time of year, my organic options are pretty limited unless I drive into the city (over an hour) to buy the food. And we really have a very exceptionally tight budget right now. So though I prefer organic, it's not a very easy or affordable option. So that's one of the problems. The only local place that offers organic produce is a Saturday market that's only open 2 hours and I've not been able to go for awhile. Weg mans offers some organic vegetables and fruits but not enough to cover what I need. Apples and potatoes sure but the rest? It's just difficult. So it's been a bit frustrating for me to try and determine what's my best options and where I can cut corners. :(


----------



## swanxxsong

I should clarify - difficult to find _quality_ organic produce lol. A lot of our other grocery stores here carry a small department of it, but the quality is not always the best. And for the price, I prefer something that's at least of acceptable quality, not brown and old looking lettuce. :haha: It's easier in the summers when our farmer's markets are thriving but winter... a bit of a bust around here. 

Though I've also had my grocery budget cut in half by hubby lately... whole other story. Ugh, it's just so frustrating. 

But I will not, will not, will not permit myself to stress over finances. :haha: Not right now, anyway. Just gotta focus on the positives, right? :)


ETA// I apologize if I came across as cross or defensive, by the way. _Totally_ not my intention. I'm a little bitter over an argument at home this weekend about groceries, but should probably reign in my passion a wee bit. :haha: :hugs: I truly appreciate and value your advice Guppy. Hubby's just, well, an accountant, thus... loves to panic over money, and set panic in me over money. xD Bad domino effect.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: i get ya girl :hugs: its not easy :nope: We have really had to budget, spending less than $70 per week on food and that has to include isaiahs milk (which is like 15 per week). So i understand :flow: 
So just do the best you can, and hey if you can't eat that way theres nothing wrong with that! you've got to live your life hun.


----------



## tiger

ive been having aboslutely horrific charlie horses aswell, only problem is, i cant eat oranges because i also have horrible heartburn , and it sets it off. bananas are gross to me at the moment too.
but like you swansong - i panic alot because they last forever and by the time it does end, im rolling around on the floor in tears .

i had my gtt a few days ago, but have to wait until wednesday to get the results, and i will also FINALLY know if they have changed my c-section date ! finally !


----------



## Guppy051708

So do you think it will be the 23rd still?

Check this out if you want to figure out what foods are high in potassium and can't do bananas or oranges :thumbup:

https://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/food/potassium-foods.htm


----------



## tiger

i think it will be the 16th. well im praying ! otherwise ill be having a section at 40+2 ! which is so very wrong really


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, a Valentines Day baby :cloud9:....that is V-day, right? :blush:

im crazy bc im secretly wishing i have a leap yr/day baby lol. i'll go overdue for that...i just assume im going 42 weeks anyways :haha: that would only make me 6 days overdue...i can handle that...better than 12 with Isaiah lol


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Im due on leap day and hoping i dont have it on that day.. but if so then so be it.. :) 

Hope your all doing well.. couldnt imgaine going 12 days over.. and 40+2 for a section is not right.. they should do it at 39 weeks.. at least thats what they do here..

Guppy valentines day is the 14th..


----------



## Guppy051708

:dohh: im so smart...can ya tell? :rofl:

well i went into labor when i was 11 days over, but my labor was 30 hours (sunnyside up babies tend to take longer :wacko:) 12 days over was poopy, but honestly i didn't care. i loved being pregnant. the only issue i had was everyone pressuring me for induction (which i didn't want, and im glad i didnt get), so this time we just havn't told anyone outside of BNB what my EDD....haha i have people absolutly convinced that i'll have a baby like March 16th :rofl: hey, i'll let them think what they want to think :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

I really really want an orange now. I have horrible heartburn but I still want one... lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha if I didn't tell people, they'd probably think I'm due in like two weeks, I'm so big! 

swan, what if you have an orange and then have some milk? Would that help? 
Mmmmm now I want some chocolate milk... not that that's out of the ordinary... I have a glass pretty much every night. 

tiger, I hope they move your date up. That's just crazy. 

I thought it would be cool to have a leap day baby, too, but that would put me at 40+3, and I sure hope my dr doesn't think it's a good idea to schedule a section then. :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah ...thats true. probably not...and you may not even make it that far anyways. :hugs:

i really like chocolate ovaltine...i know that sounds so old school but it really is yummy mixed with ice milk! (this isn't a craving for me, ive always liked it)


----------



## tiger

yep they usually do them at 39 weeks here too, but i just happened to get stuck with a stupid/ unprofessional doctor at the hospital! 
argh ! makes me angry

i love oranges, but the heartburn is horrendous. 
i had heartburn with jesse and he came out with a head full of hair, but i never had it as bad as i do this time around, so holly better come out with a mop of it ! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> jokerette- im so glad everything is ok ! sometimes our bodies really do want to trick us. and it gets worse when we actually want them to come ! i cant tell you how many times i thought i was in labour once i hit 37 weeks lol ! and then when i was in labour, i was in complete denial!
> yep,was 5cm, sitting in the pool and waiting to be sent home ! :haha:
> 
> havent been on in a few days, but have been reading.
> 
> went on my massive shopping spree yesterday and i had so much fun! i dont get to go shopping much due to living on an island, so i always enjoy going to the mainland and shopping a little. i spent about $250 which i think is really good considering all the things i bought !!! ill post a pic later. they are all christmas related lol i didnt even start on stuff for holly, i cant now until after christmas anyway !
> 
> we go on holiday in 3 weeks today and im so excited. i cant wait !

I did that on Monday with Babies R Us' Cyber sale! I spent about the same as you, too, lol. It's killing me because only about 1/2 has shipped and out of that 1/2, 2 items should be here tomorrow...the rest Wed...and hopefully the rest sends out soon because I'm supposed to get it in 3-8 days from ordering!!! Don't think that's going to happen!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> hi girlies!!
> 
> my oh my how i've missed you all :) hehehe :flower:
> 
> I've not been on in what feels like ages, been so busy!
> 
> Scarlets shower was a success.... :kiss: there were 30 women, and I was there opening gifts for an hour lol. We got her swing, diaper genie, tummy cruiser, play gym, playpen, monitors, bottle warmer, sterilizer, bottles, soothers, onesies, clothes, a couple of super cute outfits, bottle bags, nipples, diapers, her crib bedding, mobile, blankets, toys, little molds for hand prints, some more books for her library, a jacuzzi tub!!! hahaha... seriously... this thing has jets with dials for different temps and speeds, and its own retractable shower head... HOLY SPOILED!!!... and there was lots, lots more. I was so overwhelmed with gratitude for the love my little ladybug has already. :cloud9::hugs::kiss:
> 
> My MIL and SIL chipped in to get me a gift cert to this place that does belly casting, then turns it into a "belly bowl". they lady decorates its however u want, and adds babys name, and quotes or whatever you'd like.
> 
> I want to do the bowl to look like a hatched egg, and have it sitting on a nest.
> That way, when we have her newborn photos taken, we can put her little tutu on (another shower gift LOL) and lay her in her egg.
> CANNOT WAIT!
> 
> The nursery is coming along. I've attached a shot of the back half. (The front half w/her dresser is packed w/gifts still, and we've yet to get her book case in)
> 
> next on the list; buy some more clothes, pick up her stroller and carseat, and a few storage bins for her closet, and we are officially baby ready!!!
> 
> gup; can you FB msg me the names of any of the books or movies you feel would help give me a realistic expectation of what to expect for birth?
> I'm just now starting to think about it, and its REALLY intimidating, hahaha.
> 
> booking another 3D scan for sometime within the next 2 weeks or so for the wifey's birthday. :cloud9:
> 
> hope everyone is well!!!
> 
> ps; if you notice, in her crib there is a little stuffy... because I had called her "monster" for so long, my best friends mum hand made a monster dolly for her! it's RIGHT up my ally, i totally loved it :)
> but pls don't mind the mess!!! we have yet to lay her rug, and there are still gift bags running amok!
> 
> hope all is well!
> I think we need a bump update soon :)

It looks amazing!! I'm so jealous because we really won't be doing much decorating of the nursery here since we're moving this summer! Ah well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Mmm I love chocolate milk. Yum!! 

Maybe I will buy some to have at lunch today. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

I love ovaltine too Guppy!!

I had heartburn for the last 3 months or so of my pregnancy with Tony and he had a good bit of hair, my MW even commented on it when he crowned! That was the moment that DH started to cry!! 

On the shopping, I feel lucky that we bought our house right before Tony was born, because we were able to store all of the extra baby things in his room (that he still doesn't use) until we built our shed. So the only thing we didn't get with Tony was a swing, so my mom said she is going to buy Adelina one. Then the only things I need from my baby shower is girl clothes and diapers! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Crazy week. I went to work with Dh Mon-Thurs because they have an inspection coming up and I'm good at the boring admin/paperwork stuff, lol. His partner bought me lunch every day though, since what I was doing was really his work, haha!! My plans for today through Sunday? Ughhhhh: Pick up furniture, get Dh's stuff out of nursery, set up furniture, get 0-3 month clothes, bedding, etc etc washed and put away, make Thank You cards, juice all the citrus we brought back from our house in Florida, pictures by the planes tomorrow, work on some Christmas presents, Dh has to clean all the wine bottles for our Christmas wine, take down Fall decorations, put up Christmas decorations, get tree...etc etc. Yikes. I know there's more to it than that, too. Gotta get to work!


----------



## dwl

Can I join you? :blush:

I am due on the 29th Feb 2012, with a little girl.

Going to get a private health scan tomorrow at 9.30am can't wait, counting down the hours!!!

Can't believe I am in 3rd Tri already it seems to have gone so quick.

:happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

dwl said:


> Can I join you? :blush:
> 
> I am due on the 29th Feb 2012, with a little girl.
> 
> Going to get a private health scan tomorrow at 9.30am can't wait, counting down the hours!!!
> 
> Can't believe I am in 3rd Tri already it seems to have gone so quick.
> 
> :happydance:

Welcome!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome DWL!

insanely busy day at work today... birth class tomorrow!!! :) I can't wait. But just looked at my calendar for the month and until jan 9 we have every single weekend day JAM PACKED with plans. I admittedly cried a little. I'm just so exhausted and feeling a bit beat. I'd love one day to sleep past 630. lol. 

Oh well, hopefully that'll happen in January!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! you sure are busy! do you guys work weekends or something? i dont even know what im doing this weekend, let alone next ...then again i have no life :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Chris works every Sunday but I don't work weekends :) haha. We just have a lot going on with various things. His family's party is the weekend before Christmas, and I also have my maternity shoot that weekend. Christmas weekend we are with my family :D His cantata (his second job is as a choral director) is next weekend, so we have practice Saturday and the performance Sunday. 

And so forth etc etc lol. 

Between our work schedules during the week, our weekends just tend to be jam packed lol. It's exhausting but it's something to which I've become adjusted. Just tiresome when you're pregnant ;) haha. 

Looking forward to when I'm off and able to adjust my schedule a bit more nicely so I can do errands on weekdays to clear up weekends a wee bit. :)

Finally works over for the day!! :D


----------



## ZombieKitten

hey ladies sorry if this is TMI but i'm a bit concerned...

the past couple days i've been drinking milk to help calm my heartburn and i find myself in the bathroom like an hour later. i've never had problems digesting milk or milk products before, but i'm wondering if this could mean my little one is lactose intolerant?? DH is lactose intolerant so I don't know if it's a genetic thing or what, but if it is, will I still be able to breast feed??

is anyone else having weird digestive problems all of a sudden? i've always been pretty healthy and have never had any allergies to anything, even having heartburn is a brand new thing for me. :( i'm starting to get worried


----------



## TeQuiero

Zombie, my DH is very lactose intolerant, my brother has recently developed a severe lactose intolerance. I am not lactose intolerant, and I did not have any problems with milk or dairy products when I was pregnant with DS2, but he is lactose intolerant, but only with milk, he can eat cheese and yogurt... just can't drink regular milk! 

So I don't know if it is genetic, but I don't think that it is a sign that the baby will be, you just might be having issues with it related to the pregnancy. I have had problems with other things that I have eaten or drank and neither of my boys have had problems with those foods. I have no allergies with food, but DS2 is allergic to ONLY hazelnuts, and I had no problems with it during pregnancy, etc.

Probably didn't help much, but that is my experiences with allergies and lactose intolerance with my kids. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, that's interesting... I've never heard of such a thing or had that experience... 

Probably unrelated, but-- When my mom was pregnant with me, she couldn't eat pizza. It made her throw up. And I still get sick sometimes if I eat pizza, particularly if it's heavy on the sauce and/or I eat a lot of it. 
Truthfully, though, I think that's just a coincidence. 
Not sure about your situation, though.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm lactose intolerant, but my OBG hasn't said anything about food allergies + baby to me, so I'm not really sure the details on that. :(

However, I have noticed, too, that certain things make me very sick that did not used to do so. Bananas make me exceptionally nauseous and give me really bad heartburn. Whole wheat toast also gives me heartburn, but white toast does not. And I have found that especially since entering third tri, I am in the bathroom a lot more after eating certain things. My OBG said that especially toward the end, usually the digestive system is affected a bit more than in the previous months. Some women get constipated - I seem to have the opposite problem lol. If it's only caused by lactose-filled products, maybe give your OBG a ring, and see what they say? If nothing else but to ease your mind?


----------



## dwl

Zombie you will be able to breast feed, lactose intolerable is towards cow's milk not human milk. The only difference would be as the food/drink we take in goes into our milk you would have to cut out cow's milk/products yourself. Obviously you need to get this checked at the doctors as you shouldn't be cutting out entire food groups without a medical professional saying it is ok, apparently people with colic babies have to cut out cow products whilst breastfeeding so it shouldn't be a problem. :thumbup:


----------



## becstar

Well I went to the GP the other day for a prescription for thrush and she had a feel... baby is transverse. I kinda figured... I am worried the bubba won't get head or bum down. Gah!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Dude. What is it with the whole wheat bread and heartburn???!!! I never would've thought bread could give me heartburn but it DOES. Crazy. :wacko:


----------



## tiggertea

I'm with the others, give your dr or mw a call just to query it to put your mind at ease about the lactose intolerance thing. I had a total aversion to all dairy for the first 20 weeks or so, it seems to have rectified itself by this stage though.


----------



## ZombieKitten

thank you so much everyone!! you ladies are all so helpful!!! i talked to my doctor and she said that it COULD be because i was putting chocolate in my milk (hehe i guess i forgot to mention that part) so for now she just said to try drinking milk without the chocolate to see if there is any difference. we shall see :)


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Hi ladies! Ive been reading, but unable to post until now. So time to catch up!
> 
> Hope your appointment goes well Suzzle! :hugs:
> 
> I cant wait until the first Valentines are born! :dance: Its getting closer and closer! I, too, feel as though this has gone rather quickly. Now watch and Ill be moaning from now until her birth about how slowly its going. But I somehow doubt it. My days move slowly while Im at work, but by the time Monday comes around I go, holy crap, another week and weekend gone already? What?!
> 
> Glad everything is okay Jokerette! My OBG told me to drink lots of water to help with the BH, so I have been drinking a lot more + stopped trying to do too much housecleaning at once and its seemed to help. Theyre a lot less frequent right now. She thinks I was overdoing it with working 9 hours, then coming home and trying to do a full days worth of housework in a few short hours. >.< I just hate going to bed with tons of dishes and clothing waiting to be washed, but guess I need to take care of myself and the baby first, haha.
> 
> (and hubby does help, I dont want to sound as though Im whining that he does not. lol. hes just busy working his two jobs, so I end up going a tiny bit fanatical with cleaning while hes gone :haha:)
> 
> AlmostMama, your nursery looks FABULOUS. I absolutely love it! And so glad your shower was a success and that you got tons of helpful items! :D Thats grand!
> 
> TiggerTea, thats great  want to come help with my tree now? ;) LOL
> 
> Glad you had a successful shopping spree Tiger; always loads of fun! :D
> 
> No nausea here, but loads of awful heartburn. :(
> 
> Im feeling a bit anxious that its December, I am not going to lie!
> 
> Hey Guppy, could I maybe please get a little carbon copy of this list youre making? :D :hugs: Ive been slowly reading but its overwhelming how much is out there, and I keep trying to sort the important things. Happy 28 weeks!
> 
> AFM: Appointment went well yesterday. Aria was head-down and is developing nicely, according to the doctors pokings and proddings. I left elated, only to get a call from my mother that my uncle has passed away; we were not close in recent years, but I feel horrible all the same. So Im riding a bizarre roller coaster of emotions right now, as things sort themselves out on that front.
> 
> I woke up with the worlds worst Charlie horse in the middle of the night. I have been prone to them since college  when I stopped being healthy  and over the year prior to getting pregnant, they had stopped almost completely when I changed my diet and lifestyle. But with pregnancy theyve come back with a vengeance. Normally though, I can point my toes the second they wake me up and the pain eases. This one wouldnt stop, and lasted over 5 minutes. I started to panic and then cry because the pain was worse than any leg cramp Ive ever had. I felt awful because I woke Chris up but he held me until it passed, and brought me water to relax me. Then he helped me out of bed to pee because by that point, I was wide awake and needed to pee again. lol. It was awful. -_- So Im loading up on prunes today, pounding down that friggin potassium because that was exceptionally unpleasant. Blah!

I just had the worst Charlie horse last night too! It's crazy how many ways our body responds to pregnancy!



AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha if I didn't tell people, they'd probably think I'm due in like two weeks, I'm so big!
> 
> swan, what if you have an orange and then have some milk? Would that help?
> Mmmmm now I want some chocolate milk... not that that's out of the ordinary... I have a glass pretty much every night.
> 
> tiger, I hope they move your date up. That's just crazy.
> 
> I thought it would be cool to have a leap day baby, too, but that would put me at 40+3, and I sure hope my dr doesn't think it's a good idea to schedule a section then. :wacko:

I was thinking a leap day baby would be cool too.... But that'd be 41+3 for me!



dwl said:


> Can I join you? :blush:
> 
> I am due on the 29th Feb 2012, with a little girl.
> 
> Going to get a private health scan tomorrow at 9.30am can't wait, counting down the hours!!!
> 
> Can't believe I am in 3rd Tri already it seems to have gone so quick.
> 
> :happydance:

Welcome!



ZombieKitten said:


> hey ladies sorry if this is TMI but i'm a bit concerned...
> 
> the past couple days i've been drinking milk to help calm my heartburn and i find myself in the bathroom like an hour later. i've never had problems digesting milk or milk products before, but i'm wondering if this could mean my little one is lactose intolerant?? DH is lactose intolerant so I don't know if it's a genetic thing or what, but if it is, will I still be able to breast feed??
> 
> is anyone else having weird digestive problems all of a sudden? i've always been pretty healthy and have never had any allergies to anything, even having heartburn is a brand new thing for me. :( i'm starting to get worried




ZombieKitten said:


> thank you so much everyone!! you ladies are all so helpful!!! i talked to my doctor and she said that it COULD be because i was putting chocolate in my milk (hehe i guess i forgot to mention that part) so for now she just said to try drinking milk without the chocolate to see if there is any difference. we shall see :)

I'll be curious to see how that turns out!


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh. been in the ER all morning. DS has Roseola :( blah...its not too bad, but the canker sores that developed bc of the virus are really bothering him :( he has like 20 on them on his little tongue and i am certain they've got to hurt :(

we had to reschedule family/maternity pictures...we were supposed to get the done today, but its best we dont.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy oh no!, I'm so sorry... That's not a fun day at all! :(


----------



## honey08

i got my c-sec date !!! wait for it ......................






14feb :cloud9: so unless he comes b4 i will be having a valentines baby boy :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you jokerette :friends:

Thats exciting honey!!! :cloud9:


----------



## suzzle

swanxxsong said:


> LOL! Little did you realize you'd become one of the main go-to people in this group for advice, eh? ;) :hugs: xDDD
> 
> Do you think I should add a supplement of potassium to my diet? I only ask because I have an aversion to bananas since pregnancy, and have been eating prunes but can only eat so many a day before my poor stomach explodes (lol!). I've been trying so hard to eat more complex carbs to slow my weight gain, and more iron to remedy my low iron, so my brain's kind of fizzling on what direction I should take each need that I am trying to fulfill. :haha: It's been a long, emotionally and mentally draining week, I apologize for sounding like a completely confused toolbox. :)

Just a quick note re:leg cramps. I was beginning to suffer badly with them until I started weekly acupuncture for pgp/SPD & haven't had any for weeks & weeks. Is acupuncture an option for you? I still have an aversion to bananas after cramming them in to try to stop the cramps. 

Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

acupuncture is a great recommendation!!! It fixes a lot of stuff and actually does work! If this baby remains posterior (like the last one :wacko:) then im going to get acupuncture done after the new years because there is a very high rate of success with that (and many other things too!)

also the chiropractor will be able to help with the leg cramps too :D


----------



## suzzle

honey08 said:


> i got my c-sec date !!! wait for it ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 14feb :cloud9: so unless he comes b4 i will be having a valentines baby boy :dance:

Eeeek! Must be good to have 'the' date :) I hope to have a plan of action after I see the consultant tomorrow :)


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> acupuncture is a great recommendation!!! It fixes a lot of stuff and actually does work! If this baby remains posterior (like the last one :wacko:) then im going to get acupuncture done after the new years because there is a very high rate of success with that (and many other things too!)
> 
> also the chiropractor will be able to help with the leg cramps too :D

I think it is sooo under-rated, which is crazy because it really does work wonders, although, notably, not for everyone. 

Apparently some of the MWs at my hospital also use it to induce labour, so I'm keen to learn more about that (it's on my ridiculously long list of questions for my consultant tomorrow, lol)


----------



## suzzle

So I've mentioned it in 2 posts now, but I'll say it again anyway (with feeling!)

I have my 30 week appointment tomorrow and placental scan. Hoping to confirm DS3 is still DS3 & get a pic for DS 1 & 2 to see his face. They are getting bored with the kicking thing now, lol.

I'm anxious and excited about seeing the consultant. I have no idea what to do for the best with regards to trying for VBAC or signing up for another section. Obviously I don't want my baby to be harmed during birth, of course the easy option would be 'early' induction because the longer he's in there the greater the chance of shoulder dystocia & we were almost at the bottom of the emergency 'check list' when DS1 was delivered (9pm 7oz). Unfortunately, they can't use drugs to induce you after a VBAC incase uterine rupture occurs (vbac alone has a risk of this). 

I'm really struggling with this decision, I had MRSA last time after my section and it was a truly awful time. I don't know what to do :shrug: My anxiety is eating me alive right now and I'm not sleeping about the guilt of not immediately wanting a section, which is less risky for the baby. I'm going to my GP tomorrow to talk about some diazepam in the meantime to calm me down, the stress is also bringing on major BH & I also worry how my anxiety affects the baby - early delivery is quite common (which would solve my delivery issues I guess :haha:)

Sorry for the whinge!! Hope my consultant gives me more leeway than the 'me or LO' scenario I've built up in my head. On the plus side, I get to see him tomorrow afternoon & I know he will have changed sooo much since the last scan at 19 weeks!


----------



## Jokerette

Suzzle, that's a tough choice.. Definitely a personal one. I wish you the best for your appt tomorrow. I bet yiu'll feel better after talking it out a bit! There's no wrong answer and once you're t the hospital they will do wht thy need to to keep you and LO both safe :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...that sounds like a tough choice! I really dont know what to say or have any advice to offer, except that maybe through more education (on both sides, VBAC verses repeat c-section) is def needed (which im sure you know a great deal about either way) but getting lots of info on both sides will help with your confidence about whichever decision you make. ...if it were me (and this is easy for me to say because i never went through what you did so you may feel completly different, and that is totally fine :thumbup:), but i would probably try for the VBAC. Im sure you have fears with this upcoming birth because of how the last one went. (Even i do and mine was vaginal...dang sunnyside up baby! :dohh:) But with that said your body did do a lot when it came to the birth, even if baby was sectioned and not vaginal, so there is a GREAT chance that changed your body, i.e. wider hips, more room, bigger outlet, etc. So if it were me, i would say trust my body and when i go into labor i go into labor. plus if they arn't correct on your dates (or even if they are) some babies are not always big! My LO arrived 2 weeks late and he was only 7lb & 10oz...so ya just never know. 
So thats what i PERSONALLY would do, however i do not know what you have been through :nope: and i do not know everything about you medically speaking, or your fears and emotions- all of which carry great impressions into your decision. So you should just get as educated as possible. Talk to those who have been in your similar situation (BNB is an invaluable resource for that!). No matter what choice you make, just make sure you make it with confidence. Because then you will know you did the best you could-no matter what! Making a TRULY informed decision, is the best thing you can do. So if you do a VBAC and that decision was made out of education, then thats great! Even if it does end in another c-section, there are a plethora of benefits,(for example, the baby started to arrive on own, and the benefits of the baby in labor, lots of good things take place then like stimulation, helping squeeze out fluids, etc). And if things go fine and dandy, well i bet that will be SUPER empowering!!!!! :bodyb: It may even bring healing from your last birth :flow: On the other hand, if you do a repeat c-section, as long as you firmly believe thats whats best, and that was an educated decision, and not a decision made out of pressure from family, friends, or care providers, then that is awesome hun! Then you will be happy with it! And whatever you decide will go fine, i believe :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I feel like I just read somewhere about preventing mrsa in c-sections... but I can't for the life of me remember what it was or where I read it... :dohh: Stupid baby brain!! :dohh: 
If it comes to me, I'll share. :)
But I agree. Get as educated as possible and make a decision you're confident about. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

too bad once you get MRSA you have it for life :(


----------



## swanxxsong

So my class at the hospital today went so much better than I could have imagined! :D

For one, hubby didn't keel over, which was a huge plus. :haha: He did say he felt a little nauseous at some parts, but the heat was on 80 when we first got in there, so I was feeling a bit light-headed myself. Once she got it working and we were at 70 instead, I think the entire room began feeling better. :)

Secondly, I finally believe I have a birth plan of sorts in place. It's amazing how time and experience and research changes one's mind! When I was TTC, I had my laundry list of things I wanted: including a C-section and all the pain killers in the world. xD Now? I'm planning to do a drug-free (or at least, epidural-free) birth, naturally, using some of the techniques she taught us - and more, as I continue to research. I'm pretty excited! I have nothing against people using pain medication, and though it's my goal to try without, there's no saying that if I'm in labor for 38 hours and still going strong, I won't be begging and pleading for relief. BUT I'm going to try. :) She taught us so much today, and I feel pretty confident that hubby and I will be able to work through labor together. :D He's a great coach, that's for sure! He did a great job today; though I keep teasing how he'll react under pressure. ;) 

A definitely positive experience, AND I stayed within my 40 dollar grocery budget for the first time today :haha: so I'm pretty proud of myself. xDD Oh, the simple things. 

But I did have another breakdown re: finances and me warring between returning to work and being a SAHM. I feel so bad for Chris because he's trying so hard to be supportive and stuff, but he's not good with tears so he just stares and looks so sad knowing he can't make me feel any better. lmao. Poor guy.


----------



## tiger

bestar - (i think it was you) holly is transverse at the moment and has been for days ! hopefully bub moves for you soon though! 

what does SPD feel like ?
im going to mention it at my appt on wednesday but the last week ive had horrible pain in my pelvis. it feels like my muscles and bones are on fire ! its a very strong burning pain! when i walk/move to much/bend/squat/pick jesse up it makes it so much worse and i honestly look like a crippled cowboy walking around ! i cant open my legs too much because i get stuck like that in agony ! i never had this with jesse. and im finding it really hard to function during the day !


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Getting lots done this weekend! Today one of my best friends came over and took tons of pictures! Mostly of me and the belly but of course some of Dh in there too! Once we had the majority of the pics taken we went to the entrance to base and got some in front of the C130 sitting there. That's something that was on my List to do Before we Leave Little Rock, lol. I can't wait to see the pics!! 

Then Dh and I went out to Babies R Us and picked up all our furniture! I am glad to see that the dressers are already put together! We just need to put the crib together! So tomorrow we'll hopefully get the nursery furniture set up so that I can begin to really get it together AND get our Christmas tree and start decorating the house!!!

I made 20 Thank You cards yesterday. I only need 14 so far, but I know a friend ordered something so that's 15, and I want to keep one so 16, so that leaves 4 more just in case. If I need more, I can make more. I still need to finish coloring in the imagines and then fill them out, but they're close!


----------



## sparklez

sorry for you guppy, hope isaiah gets well soon

and happy valentine baby honey

hope your appt went well suzzle, that's such a tough choice, nothing to add to what everyone else says, find out as much as you can from others who've been there done that.



swanxxsong said:


> So my class at the hospital today went so much better than I could have imagined! :D
> 
> For one, hubby didn't keel over, which was a huge plus. :haha:

:haha: love this, do feel sorry for my OH as we have a 4 hour birth workshop at the hospital next week don't know how he's going to find it. Good for you with the positive attitude towards birth and having your partner as the coach, sounds like you're going to do great.

I know where you're coming from on the finances too, since my hours reduced and hubby still not working we're on a really strict budget and it does cause arguments it's so frustrating, we've resorted to keeping a record of what we've spent each month and trying to reduce it bit by bit, wen't over our target both months we've tried it but by less than £20 and have worked out where to buy the things we need at best price now. I'm with guppy on the organic produce but it's just so hard on a budget, buying organic dairy products as the difference is only a few pence but when it comes to veg really not able to anymore (luckily my grandma has a huge garden so getting as much as poss from her as it's all organic)

Just seen my ticker: 51 days left 51!!!!! it was 70 ish last time I looked. Dreamt that I had the baby last night and wasn't prepared at all so have spent all day getting things sorted. Midwife rang to arrange our home birth assessment next Monday, that's only 8 days away now getting so excited!

Been so christmassy today:xmas12:had christmas songs on all day, just made all the gingerbread dough for the christmas tree biscuits we're giving as gifts and now going to decorate the tree :xmas9: just keep thinking how different next Christmas will be when it's all for someone elses benefit!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhhh for those of you who are expecting your first... Christmas 2012 is going to be the best ever!!!! I have always loved Christmas, but man... it is a million times better when you have a LO!! And our LOs will be 10-11 mos old next Christmas, so will be able to enjoy it somewhat. Yay!!


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> hmm...that sounds like a tough choice! I really dont know what to say or have any advice to offer, except that maybe through more education (on both sides, VBAC verses repeat c-section) is def needed (which im sure you know a great deal about either way) but getting lots of info on both sides will help with your confidence about whichever decision you make. ...if it were me (and this is easy for me to say because i never went through what you did so you may feel completly different, and that is totally fine :thumbup:), but i would probably try for the VBAC. Im sure you have fears with this upcoming birth because of how the last arrived 2 weeks late and he was only 7lb & 10oz...bring healing from your last birth :flow: On the other hand, if you do a repeat c-section, as long as you firmly believe thats whats best, and that was an educated decision, and not a decision made out of pressure from family, friends, or care providers, then that is awesome hun! Then you will be happy with it! And whatever you decide will go fine, i believe :flower:

Hey guppy, thanks for your reply. I really appreciate how much detail you went into and think that probably the reason I'm clinging onto VBAC psychologically is actually for some sort of closure from previous birth experiences? Maybe...? My mind feels like a hamster on a wheel with all this! Round & round we go, lol. 

Thank you also Jokerette and everyone else for your support. I've been swotting up (being a scientist, I love facts & figures, debates & researching literature) so I certainly have a fair amount of info to bring to my appointment tomorrow :)

As for MRSA, it lives on most people (usually they swab in your nose), which is all fine & dandy if you have no wounds. I've been told I'll be screened & if I do have it then I'll need to take a specialised shower prior to my section - sounds fun :-/

Just about to drink some camomile tea now that I've got myself all wound up again, so that I can sleep! Will update you all tomorrow & hopefully will have some new scan pics to share.

Thank you again everyone :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

^no problem hun :hugs: 
even though i didn't have c-section last time, i understand how you feel about needing closure with your last birth through your upcoming birth. I am on the same thinking line as you with that. I have many fears, because of the baby being born face up, it really prolonged my labor and made it a million times more painful-back labor is evil!!!! But more than that i am looking for healing because of my post partum season with my son. The hospital took my baby away for 12 hours and only let me nurse him once :cry: Although it may sound extreme to some, for me its almost like dealing with a loss. I will never ever get that time back :sad1: i will forever be burdened by that, but im hoping by birthing outside of the hospital, things will go differently and i'll have closure and healing :flow: so i understand girlie :flow:


----------



## Almost Mama

hey ladies,
just in the process of catching up on reading, and im afraid i'll forget if i dont respond to some of it now LOL
first; OMG *STEPH*; the iron/charlie horse thread nearly made my eyes pop lol. my doc just put me on iron supplement, and i've had CRAZY charlie horses lately!!! I make poor wifey wake up and help rub them out. they KILL!!!!!!!
and in re to *nausea;* mine has been back off and on also...
except it's more food RELATED. i can only eat about half a meal, before the texture puts me off. so i've had to stick to lots of crackers, croissants, bananas, apples, etc... just to ensure i'm feeding her enuff! i feel awful. 

any suggestions anyone???

i'll keep reading\! lol expect another post soon =oP


----------



## Almost Mama

quick question girls,

just wondering something real quick...
Scarlet has been wigling in REALLY low... and she sets up camp there. shes basically on my pubic bone. it's SO painful and uncomfy.
is this normal? this is my first pregnancy, and its been happening pretty frequently. 
it almost feels like super intense period cramps, but i know it's her, because i can feel her laying across me. 
any advice on how to move her? My sis had the same thing and said drinking fluids worked for her, as she was the same w/her DD. but that doesn't seem to work for us :(


----------



## tiger

holly is EXTREMELY low at the moment too. she keeps poking and playing with my cervix i think and it feels like im sitting on her hand, and like her hand could pop out at any time ! 
no idea how to move them

i also have been told that i either have SPD or pelvic girdle dysfunction ? so moving pretty much makes me scream right now :cry:


----------



## TeQuiero

My boys always stayed in my ribs, but Adelina seems to be staying pretty low. I can feel some of her kicks, kinda weird but, feels kinda like she is literally kicking my butt! :shrug: 


AFM. I am getting really tired of coughing, and having a baby sitting on my bladder is not helping :nope: DH keeps laughing because if I do not go pee every 5 minutes I might pee on myself when I cough (he feels bad when I do), but I can imagine seeing someone get up that often can be funny.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aria's pretty low too - or rather, her head is. :haha: I swear she enjoys using my bladder as a punching bag a bit too much. I just finished decorating the tree (well, half-decorated) and had to stop because the pressure combined with me already being tired was just too much. Hopefully after work I can get a bit more done tomorrow! :)

Hopefully crawling into bed will shift her around a bit. One can hope!

Night ladies! :wave: xoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, JP - love the new avvy! Looks great! :D I can't wait to get my pics done! :dance: This week I'm doing photos for someone, and I'm pretty stoked. Taking photos of an 8-week-old is almost as fun as getting my own maternity shots done, right? ;) :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

you all should really consider going to the chiro :winkwink:

Elliot is not low-at all...i know its VERY common for first time babys to engage weeks early (like about 30-34 weeks, though this doesnt happen for everyone) Many second+ moms usually the baby doesn't engage until labor HOWEVER that is not true for everyone...dont ya hate how pregnancy and labor and all that jazz can be so different from person to person :dohh:


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies.... sorry i have been MIA lately. DH best friend had died 2 years ago, he was very close to him and his family and 2 days again his best friends dad died of a brain tumor. :( DH was really close to his dad and thought of him like a second dad. It's been really busy lately but i just wanted to stop by and say hi to you all and i hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## tiger

sorry to hear junebugs :hugs:


----------



## RJ2

Hi everyone,

Been a long time since I made a post but have had a few issues. Baby is fine but my body isn't coping so well. Had a bout of pre term labor which was stopped but not to concerned as we had the same with DS1 around the same time but on top of that I have torn my round ligament which attaches to the uterus and my back has gone as well.

So after an ambulance trip and hospital stay I am now at home on bed rest but the good news is Hubby got back from deployment just before all this happened.

All you girls have been in my thoughts and I hope everything is ticking along for you all better than it has for me and now that I have time on my hands I look forward to catching up on the tread.


----------



## tiger

oh RJ2 - im so glad to hear you and baby are ok ! 
make sure you rest up and take good care of yourself ! i will be thinking of you!

a really good friend of mine (the one who has a daughter the same age as jesse) is currently in hospital due to premature labour. theyve given her 2 doses of steroids and a few needles to stop labour.she didnt think things were that bad until this morning when they took her on a tour of the special care nursery and explained that she will most likely have him by christmas :S shes 32 weeks


----------



## swanxxsong

Junebugs, I am so sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs: will be thinking of you and OH. 

RJ I am so sorry! How frightening! But I am glad the baby is okay and I hope your pain eases soon. 

My goodness Tiger! Hopefully baby stays in there a little longer for her! It's crazy to think about - just under a year ago, my friend had her baby at 31 weeks... which I'm almost at now. So crazy!

My support band has been helping my back quite a bit thank goodness, since a chiro is sadly not a possibility (though we had originally looked into such). Some exercise and the belt seems to have alleviated a lot of my pain, thankfully. :) I hope it remains as such though!


----------



## suzzle

Junebugs, sorry about your sad news. It's awful when things like that happen at this time of year :(

RJ2 glad you & LO are doing ok so far. Good luck with the bed rest!

Swansong, glad you are getting some relief! As a fellow PGP/SPD suffer I know exactly how much of a drain it can be - physically & mentally. 

Guppy I'm feeling soooo much more positive after my (somewhat lengthy) chat with my consultant! Apparently the MW unit sent him a letter pretty much saying they won't touch me with a bargepole - it's nice to feel wanted, lol. So waterbirth is off my wishlist now :( He did say that *some* people are crafty & request home births upon being refused MW unit care, which is then given to them as a 'compromise'. He said he'd support me if I were to suddenly want a homebirth on paper basically BUT he would be a lot happier if I was in the labour ward receiving constant fetal monitoring to avoid distress to baby & uterine rupture. I'm actually inclined to agree, so gave up some ground there!

However, I successfully got him to let me have a growth scan at 37 weeks. If baby is below 90th centime he's going to bring me in at 38 weeks & break my waters if my cervix is dilated/ripe and as a subsequent birth it should be. Going to get on the RLT & EPO though!! If baby is huge, then I've agreed to book in for section which he said we could do ASAP with steroid injections before 39 weeks because I'm really struggling with PGP/SPD and there is no point in me suffering if he'd going to be ELCS anyway. 

We had a scan too, the wee monkey kept facing away so no pics to post :( Hope to get done at 37 week growth scan though! Interestingly hes measuring just below average weight wise at 3lb 7oz, so VBAC looking good now BUT it could all change in 7 weeks!

Also scheduled in for GTT due to PCOS & previously large babies and had swabs done for MRSA incase I do need a section :D

So that's my news. Really feel like I've covered all my bases and a huge weight is gone :D


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. sorry to hear some of you are having a really tough time.. 

RJ-happy to hear your hubby is home and able to help out with you and that your and lo are okay.. rest up and heal up..

JP-so sorry to hear of you and your oh's loss.. so hard esp this time of year..

Hope the rest of you are well..

I have been dealing with some bad sciatic nerve pain.. and a few contractions luckily they seem to quit when i drink a bunch of water.. have my gtt on wednesday.. yay getting there.. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I am sorry to hear of the compromises you have to make Suzzle, but I am glad you also were able to get some of what you wanted too! That's always a nice feeling ;)

Sorry to hear you're suffering pain as well Rojo! 

But hey we are getting SO CLOSE ladies!!!!! :dance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and Suzzle - UGH it's so mind-numbing sometimes! xD But I'm coping as well as I can and like I said, the band's helped a lot. My doctor wanted to set me up with a physical therapist or chiro, but the cost combined with the amount of time I'd need to take off weekly to keep my appointments... it was impossible. I already have to make up the time off I take for my other appointments, so it'd be too much. So yoga and walking have become two of my BFFs! Oh, and a heating pad. ;)

On a random sidenote: I've decided that if I hit my due and I haven't had her yet, though, I'm starting my maternity leave at that point and staying home until I do. I'll have almost 3 weeks of time saved up, and I know I just wont want to be here anymore. I don't want to be NOW let along THEN. :haha: So for my sanity's sake, and my brain's, I'll be cutting out a wee bit early - if she's late. ;)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Oh, JP - love the new avvy! Looks great! :D I can't wait to get my pics done! :dance: This week I'm doing photos for someone, and I'm pretty stoked. Taking photos of an 8-week-old is almost as fun as getting my own maternity shots done, right? ;) :haha:

Thank you! One of my friends is learning to edit and take pics and all that (same one who took my last avvy - the pumpkin one) so she came over Sat and took a bunch! She's sent me a few of them and I LOVE them!!! I tried to post on here, but they're too big, lol. I was glad it let me use one for my pic! My mom got me basically the same camera at my shower so I need to get moving and learning!! Have fun taking those pics!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RJ2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a long time since I made a post but have had a few issues. Baby is fine but my body isn't coping so well. Had a bout of pre term labor which was stopped but not to concerned as we had the same with DS1 around the same time but on top of that I have torn my round ligament which attaches to the uterus and my back has gone as well.
> 
> So after an ambulance trip and hospital stay I am now at home on bed rest but the good news is Hubby got back from deployment just before all this happened.
> 
> All you girls have been in my thoughts and I hope everything is ticking along for you all better than it has for me and now that I have time on my hands I look forward to catching up on the tread.

I'm so glad everything is okay and that Dh got home in time to be there with you!!! Try to enjoy your bed rest!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello ladies!! It's been raining here for 2 days straight!!! We were supposed to get our tree yesterday and couldn't because of the rain...if it keeps up, we won't be able to today either. So I'm at home, getting ready to put up some decorations. Nice, semi lazy day!


----------



## swanxxsong

Your friend did a great job JP!


Ugh, I am so annoyed! A lady asked me today (random stranger at the market, and well, stated not asked): "Oh, a Christmas baby, how exciting! I smiled and said how actually, no, I was due closer to having a Valentine's baby than a Christmas baby.

She immediately scowled at me and said, "Oh my word that's horrible, how big you are already! You must be due with twins." I said no, just one and she goes, "A monstrous girl then, it must be. Oh she'll be just horriffic."

It's bad enough my friends are placing bets on me 'failing' having a natural birth (which makes me livid), but she's not the first stranger to have this conversation with me recently about how I look due for Christmas, and how I must be having this giant baby, etc. But now she's being called horrific?!

I know, I'm just being overly sensitive but I'd seriously love to cram a cork in some people's mouths some days. xD


----------



## Tobaira

awww swan that sucks.. that is so rude!! I wish people kept their thoughts to themselves.. I keep hearing the opposite - oh you're so small for twins. I suppose it wouldn't bother me if I wasn't having issues with them being growth restricted, so it's just another reminder. I'm like I promise I've put on 35 lbs already and I swear I'm eating all the time!

Glad to hear your hubby is home RJ2 - I can't imagine doing this bed rest thing without my DH around, he has been so wonderful.

sorry to hear junebugs :( 

so I go in tomorrow for my next appointment and then weds for the specialist appointment.. fx'd the bed rest is helping the girls catch up - they certainly bump around plenty and let me know they are there. I'm really happy that DH will be able to come with me for both of them.
I did find out that I wasn't supposed to be working while i'm on bed rest though oops..:blush: I guess it helped one week go by faster at any rate.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

swan-- :shock: Some people are just incredible. We all know who the horrific one is. I can't believe she thought she wasn't out of line by saying that.


----------



## mumanddad

That is auwful how could she. 

I had someone sunday implying im too small for how far on i am i thoughy what the hell has it got to do with you, i have also had people at work ask if im eating enough :(

i feel like shouting at them!! We all carry different and some people carry alot of water around there baby!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh ladies, I just don't even understand people sometimes. xD

I don't get why people make comments on someone carrying "too big/small." It's really none of their business, and it only adds stress in our already chaotic lives, IMO. Just peeves me off - I'm sorry that some of you are experiencing similar situations too - whether it be too small or too large comments. It's just stupid. Do these people think our doctors aren't keeping tabs on us, and letting us know how we're progressing?

:hugs:

Ah well. People will always have _something_ to say I suppose!


----------



## mumanddad

I dont think i will hear it again lol i got so mad last time. 

My mil calls mr fatty lol but normally in the context of fatty go sit.down and relax which i really dont mind x


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! My MIL, mom and sister call me "big belly" as a joke, since a lady in a store called me that recently and my grandmother got so mad she about went and hauled off on her. :haha: But I just laugh because it's all connected to a memory I'll never forget: my 86-year-old grandmother railing on about how the lady should be fired for being rude to a potential customer and how she wanted to give her a piece of her mind. xDDD


----------



## RJ2

swanxxsong said:


> Your friend did a great job JP!
> 
> 
> Ugh, I am so annoyed! A lady asked me today (random stranger at the market, and well, stated not asked): "Oh, a Christmas baby, how exciting! I smiled and said how actually, no, I was due closer to having a Valentine's baby than a Christmas baby.
> 
> She immediately scowled at me and said, "Oh my word that's horrible, how big you are already! You must be due with twins." I said no, just one and she goes, "A monstrous girl then, it must be. Oh she'll be just horriffic."
> 
> . xD

Okay I've had some rude and out of place comments but that is beyond rude and is just plain offensive. I would suggest the horrific person in that equation would be that awful lady.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear what that woman said to you swan.. that is terrible.. no baby is horrific no matter a size.. I hope she comes out 6lbs just for that..


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, she will of course be perfect!! Don't worry about that! She will be perfect, and beautiful, and will have all the love in the world!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Kelly!!! How are you?? How is Australia??


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Your friend did a great job JP!
> 
> 
> Ugh, I am so annoyed! A lady asked me today (random stranger at the market, and well, stated not asked): "Oh, a Christmas baby, how exciting! I smiled and said how actually, no, I was due closer to having a Valentine's baby than a Christmas baby.
> 
> She immediately scowled at me and said, "Oh my word that's horrible, how big you are already! You must be due with twins." I said no, just one and she goes, "A monstrous girl then, it must be. Oh she'll be just horriffic."
> 
> It's bad enough my friends are placing bets on me 'failing' having a natural birth (which makes me livid), but she's not the first stranger to have this conversation with me recently about how I look due for Christmas, and how I must be having this giant baby, etc. But now she's being called horrific?!
> 
> I know, I'm just being overly sensitive but I'd seriously love to cram a cork in some people's mouths some days. xD

Thank you!!

What a mean old lady!! I get things from both sides. I get some people telling me I look small for how far along I am and others saying how big I look for how far along I am. I think some people assume every pregnant belly will be the same and judge you based upon their experience. Try not to let it get to you. Your baby will NOT be horrific (what a horrible thing to say!!!) and I'm sure she'll be a perfectly normal size!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Oh ladies, I just don't even understand people sometimes. xD
> 
> I don't get why people make comments on someone carrying "too big/small." It's really none of their business, and it only adds stress in our already chaotic lives, IMO. Just peeves me off - I'm sorry that some of you are experiencing similar situations too - whether it be too small or too large comments. It's just stupid. Do these people think our doctors aren't keeping tabs on us, and letting us know how we're progressing?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Ah well. People will always have _something_ to say I suppose!

Agreed!!! Whenever anyone I know is pregnant, I tell them they look great! No mention of how big or small even I may think they are!! It's not polite! You wouldn't tell a non-pregnant person how big or small they look...why do it to someone who's pregnant and already emotional!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave:
> 
> Hope you are all well :flower:

Hi! How is everything???


----------



## swanxxsong

Has anyone heard from Guppy? I feel like she said her LO was in the ER recently (though I could be wrong, I tried reading back to find it and failed...) so I was wondering if anyone heard news on how he was? Or how whoever's LO was, if it wasn't hers. 

Pregnancy brain. :dohh: I'm such a failure. lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Has anyone heard from Guppy? I feel like she said her LO was in the ER recently (though I could be wrong, I tried reading back to find it and failed...) so I was wondering if anyone heard news on how he was? Or how whoever's LO was, if it wasn't hers.
> 
> Pregnancy brain. :dohh: I'm such a failure. lol.

:hi: there. Im back :D
Poor little dude has been in so much pain. The Roseola itself isn't bad, he is doing okay even with a low grade fever, bless his heart...but the canker sores (and now two cold sores that he developed :( ) were causing himm SOO much pain. He is very good about eating and he drinks water all day long, but he wanted nothing to do with it, because of the pain i reckon. So we followed up with his ped yesterday. DH is so sweet. He took PTO and stayed home in the morning then in the afternoon he worked from home (one thing i actually like about Liberty Mutual lol). I was just so tired bc ive not been getting very good sleep and then top that off with LO waking up screaming every hour :( But since going to the ped they prescribed him this "magic mouthwash" which basically numbs his sores. ITs very hard to apply bc he doesnt understand how swishing works and we cant risk him swallowing it bc he could choke if it numbs his throat, so we have to do it with Q-tips. Anyways he has been doing much better,so long as we keep up with that. :thumbup:

Sorry ive been MIA. I managed to coax DS to sleep in bed with me longer so we got some sleep between 8:30A-10:45, which was really nice because ive been so tired :sleep:


----------



## Jokerette

RJ2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a long time since I made a post but have had a few issues. Baby is fine but my body isn't coping so well. Had a bout of pre term labor which was stopped but not to concerned as we had the same with DS1 around the same time but on top of that I have torn my round ligament which attaches to the uterus and my back has gone as well.
> 
> So after an ambulance trip and hospital stay I am now at home on bed rest but the good news is Hubby got back from deployment just before all this happened.
> 
> All you girls have been in my thoughts and I hope everything is ticking along for you all better than it has for me and now that I have time on my hands I look forward to catching up on the tread.

RJ2-, I'm glad baby is okay and your hubby is home!!! :)



swanxxsong said:


> Your friend did a great job JP!
> 
> Ugh, I am so annoyed! A lady asked me today (random stranger at the market, and well, stated not asked): "Oh, a Christmas baby, how exciting! I smiled and said how actually, no, I was due closer to having a Valentine's baby than a Christmas baby.
> 
> She immediately scowled at me and said, "Oh my word that's horrible, how big you are already! You must be due with twins." I said no, just one and she goes, "A monstrous girl then, it must be. Oh she'll be just horriffic."
> 
> It's bad enough my friends are placing bets on me 'failing' having a natural birth (which makes me livid), but she's not the first stranger to have this conversation with me recently about how I look due for Christmas, and how I must be having this giant baby, etc. But now she's being called horrific?!
> 
> I know, I'm just being overly sensitive but I'd seriously love to cram a cork in some people's mouths some days. xD

I am just at a loss for words! Speechless. Ugh... that women sounds terrible and i CANT BELIEVE she said that to you. uggghhhh!



Guppy051708 said:


> :hi: there. Im back :D
> Poor little dude has been in so much pain. The Roseola itself isn't bad, he is doing okay even with a low grade fever, bless his heart...but the canker sores (and now two cold sores that he developed :( ) were causing himm SOO much pain. He is very good about eating and he drinks water all day long, but he wanted nothing to do with it, because of the pain i reckon. So we followed up with his ped yesterday. DH is so sweet. He took PTO and stayed home in the morning then in the afternoon he worked from home (one thing i actually like about Liberty Mutual lol). I was just so tired bc ive not been getting very good sleep and then top that off with LO waking up screaming every hour :( But since going to the ped they prescribed him this "magic mouthwash" which basically numbs his sores. ITs very hard to apply bc he doesnt understand how swishing works and we cant risk him swallowing it bc he could choke if it numbs his throat, so we have to do it with Q-tips. Anyways he has been doing much better,so long as we keep up with that. :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA. I managed to coax DS to sleep in bed with me longer so we got some sleep between 8:30A-10:45, which was really nice because ive been so tired :sleep:

Guppy! So glad he is doing better! I'll keep him in my thoughts! I'm sorry youve had such a rough couple of days :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

okay question for previous moms....

do you think i will use both a purse AND a diaper bag? or will I just shove all my stuff into LO's diaper bag? Do i get a small clutch that can fit inside of it? if so... anyone have any suggestions of clutches that they like that can fit cards, money and cell phone? What are you guys doing for a daiper bag... we are thinking of getting a backpack diaper bag so it can be manly enough for when hubby uses the bag. I also think I will like the handsfree option better than an over the shoulder one. https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12294051
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-11616689dt.jpg
Thoughts?


----------



## Guppy051708

Well,,,for as much as i wanted to be into purses, i just never was...even before the kiddo....so for me, no purse. BUT even if i was into them...i probably would find that i stopped using it because carrying a baby + a purse + a diaper bag is way too much for my two small arms! lol

This is what i do, got myself a diaper bag then i use one of those metal card holder things for my cash, credit cards, ID, & insurance cards. They come in various sizes....they sort of look like old school cigarette cases. Some are thinner, some are thicker and hold more. I got mine from Clairs (or was it Icings?) and i got one that holds a lot of cards, so def enough room! I throw that in my diaper bag (usually there is a slot that fits perfectly for something like that). Then i bought one of these (its actually a camera holder but it works PERFECT for your cell phone in one slot (possible the card holder too, depending on size) and then lip stick, or change in the other slot:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Merkury-Shoot-N-Share-Case-Sunrise-Gumball/16617548
Then because there is a hook on it, my keys fit on it too, which is great bc almost all moms have trouble keeping track of their keys! lol ...both the card holder and the camera case can fit into your diaper bag, or you can use your pockets ;) if you dont have pockets you can always hook the camera case onto your belt loop.

Backpacks are much easier, the only issue with those, is the lack of compartments, which is something i like about a diaper bag, but not everyone does. So that would depend on preference.

Either way, being as hands free as possible is something you DEF want...actually i think its a necessity when you have kids!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Guppy! :hugs: Bless you, and your poor little boy! I hope he continues to improve, and quickly, and that things settle down for you soon. I&#8217;m glad you were able to get some rest today! I&#8217;m falling asleep at my desk at work right now. :haha: A nap sounds glorious! Maybe I&#8217;ll put my head down after I eat my lunch&#8230; But anyway, welcome back! :hugs:

Jokerette, I love that bag &#8211; it&#8217;s super cute! I love purses, but everyone&#8217;s told me that I won&#8217;t be inclined to carry one most days, since I&#8217;ll already have a diaper bag. Sometimes there&#8217;s an exception, like going to church or elsewhere where you may be leaving LO with someone else briefly (and their bag) while you&#8217;re in the service, but otherwise most women I know just cram their stuff that they need all into the diaper bag. LOL. I have a small clutch I use a lot for when I don&#8217;t need a lot of things, so I may put my wallet in there and just pop that right into my diaper bag. 

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/62134?feat=sr < is the diaper bag we picked. I wanted something I knew would last a long time, and my sister raved about this one. Plus LL Bean has a great return policy. It&#8217;s nice and big, so I can fit everything I need, and then some. :) 

I&#8217;d say as long as it has good, bountiful pockets, it would work great for you! Like Guppy said, you can always get a small clutch or purse or whatever for YOUR items, and pop that into your bag to keep them separate. Or designate a pocket for mommy&#8217;s stuff. lol.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I figured I wouldn't want to hold a purse and a diaper bag so last year when I found a Coach diaper bag deeply discounted, I grabbed it! It's as cute as a purse, but has all the compartments as a diaper bag. I wouldn't make Dh use that so for him we have a manly diaper bag, lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: we did the manly diaper bag too lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhhhhhhh JP!!!! I loooooove the coach diaper bags. I want one but hubby said he wouldn't drop 200 on it. :haha: so I'm stalking for if they get discounted again. ;)


----------



## Jokerette

perfect! that is exactyle the tips i was looking for. That backpack i list is actually a diaper backpack, so it has extra pockets and a changing pad...

I like the clutch you posted Guppy! Thanks ladies!! :) :)

okay back to work for me.... ;)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Ahhhhhhhh JP!!!! I loooooove the coach diaper bags. I want one but hubby said he wouldn't drop 200 on it. :haha: so I'm stalking for if they get discounted again. ;)

LOL, there's no way mine would either. I got it last year at the Coach Outlet near our place in Florida. It was regularly almost 400$, 50% off, and then 30% off. I think we spent just over 100$ on it. Even my Dh knew that was an awesome deal!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ugh. So you ladies know I've been trying to get my military time done for MONTHS AND MONTHS. Here I am - 2 months (give or take) from giving birth and ONE of the people I contacted, emailed me back. She basically said, yes, I can do my stuff with them, BUT she wants me to do "weekends" when they do. Regular reservists do one weekend a month. I have 24 8 hour blocks that I need to do...which would be 12 weekends. There are not 12 weekends left until the next fiscal year. She did say that she has no issue with me doing my annual tour (2 weeks) with them, so that's good...sort of. I have to get my orders in...which is going to be hard. I only have until the 21st of Dec for this month and then in Jan...god I really didn't want to be working then. *sigh*


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: JP

I went through quite a number of changing bags before I found my "perfect" match. :blush:
In the end, it was an OiOi tote that won my heart. 
https://www.oioibabybags.com/home/oib/page_48_14/cocoa_giraffe_tote.html
it's very 'spensive (£95), but I got it for xmas/birthday so justified it that way. :lol: I've also used it as a handbag when I've been out and about minus the kiddie.


----------



## Jokerette

:hugs: JP


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay...looks like...if I hear back from my COL asap, get my orders in and approved asap, and find a maternity uniform asap, I will do my 2 week annual tour starting on Jan 3. Since the 2nd is a holiday that's actually better because it gives me a 4 day work week, a 5 day work week, and then 1 day. It's after the holidays so I at least don't have to worry about that During the holidays...considering I still have to finish my school papers, Christmas projects, cards, etc etc etc... and I should still have at least a week after I finish before the baby is born. I can do that. That still leaves all my other days I need to do...but I just won't worry about that now. If I have to do some weekends, Dh can watch the baby and I'll pump and he can feed him & I can come home for lunch since it's on base.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im glad you have a plan in motion.
Hope you can get your maternity uniform quickly! 
Take it easy during your tour hun!


----------



## RJ2

JohnsPrincess said:


> Ugh. So you ladies know I've been trying to get my military time done for MONTHS AND MONTHS. Here I am - 2 months (give or take) from giving birth and ONE of the people I contacted, emailed me back. She basically said, yes, I can do my stuff with them, BUT she wants me to do "weekends" when they do. Regular reservists do one weekend a month. I have 24 8 hour blocks that I need to do...which would be 12 weekends. There are not 12 weekends left until the next fiscal year. She did say that she has no issue with me doing my annual tour (2 weeks) with them, so that's good...sort of. I have to get my orders in...which is going to be hard. I only have until the 21st of Dec for this month and then in Jan...god I really didn't want to be working then. *sigh*

I can imagine none of us will really want to be working at all come next year, it must be hard trying to organise all this. I know that the military organisation tends to be instant or take for ever. Hang in there.



tiggertea said:


> :hugs: JP
> 
> I went through quite a number of changing bags before I found my "perfect" match. :blush:
> In the end, it was an OiOi tote that won my heart.
> https://www.oioibabybags.com/home/oib/page_48_14/cocoa_giraffe_tote.html
> it's very 'spensive (£95), but I got it for xmas/birthday so justified it that way. :lol: I've also used it as a handbag when I've been out and about minus the kiddie.

Adore the bag. Especially the print.


----------



## tiggertea

Meant to say too... I think it has dirt-repelling magic built in coz it's still lovely and clean after 2 years use! :shock:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Im glad you have a plan in motion.
> Hope you can get your maternity uniform quickly!
> Take it easy during your tour hun!

I hope so too! I Really don't want to buy one because they're super expensive and at this point I will literally only be wearing it for TWO WEEKS. I'm not spending a 100-200$ on something I'll only wear 2 weeks...not if I can help it! 

I'll try. Hopefully they don't expect much from me...because I will not be wanting to do much!! I don't want to do much NOW...I can only imagine how I'll feel in another month!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RJ2 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. So you ladies know I've been trying to get my military time done for MONTHS AND MONTHS. Here I am - 2 months (give or take) from giving birth and ONE of the people I contacted, emailed me back. She basically said, yes, I can do my stuff with them, BUT she wants me to do "weekends" when they do. Regular reservists do one weekend a month. I have 24 8 hour blocks that I need to do...which would be 12 weekends. There are not 12 weekends left until the next fiscal year. She did say that she has no issue with me doing my annual tour (2 weeks) with them, so that's good...sort of. I have to get my orders in...which is going to be hard. I only have until the 21st of Dec for this month and then in Jan...god I really didn't want to be working then. *sigh*
> 
> I can imagine none of us will really want to be working at all come next year, it must be hard trying to organise all this. I know that the military organisation tends to be instant or take for ever. Hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: JP
> 
> I went through quite a number of changing bags before I found my "perfect" match. :blush:
> In the end, it was an OiOi tote that won my heart.
> https://www.oioibabybags.com/home/oib/page_48_14/cocoa_giraffe_tote.html
> it's very 'spensive (£95), but I got it for xmas/birthday so justified it that way. :lol: I've also used it as a handbag when I've been out and about minus the kiddie.Click to expand...
> 
> Adore the bag. Especially the print.Click to expand...

Lol, you're right, I'm sure none of us do. It's just really annoying to me because of how long I've been trying to get this done. I was ready in September and could have finished ALL the days I have to do. And, for me, it's not like regular jobs I've had. I have intense anxiety about my military crap so that's another reason I really didn't want to be dealing with it just a couple weeks before I have the baby! :wacko:


----------



## Almost Mama

ack :(
3rd tri hates me
so nauseous and light headed and dizzy and hot all the time. not to mention drained!
anyone else having a super rough time of it lately?
i had such an amazingggg first and 2nd tri... now its coming back at me!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I feel that way too AlmostMama. I had it easier than many in the first 2/3 of pregnancy. Now I'm so exhausted and just feeling beat to all hell. Blah!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> ack :(
> 3rd tri hates me
> so nauseous and light headed and dizzy and hot all the time. not to mention drained!
> anyone else having a super rough time of it lately?
> i had such an amazingggg first and 2nd tri... now its coming back at me!!!

Not nauseous, but hot Always and drained and sore! My first tri was still the worst with the all day nausea.


----------



## tiger

please excuse me while i have a moan and then i will catch up ! 
ok so i had my appt today to find out my c-section date change etc, and it was screwed to be honest !! 
i had to go to the emergency clinic yesterday because i had a small bleed and burning in my pelvis. no UTI like i thought i had (ive had burning wee for over a week?!?!?) but i had protein and ketones in my urine. 
so at the appt this morning (my appt was at 1030am) a little girl the same age as jesse burnt her feet walking up the metal ramp into the dr clinic and was screaming non stop for an hour, this horrible ear piercing, blood curdling scream! it was awful, she was in so much pain, so they were tending to her in between people (which was fine by me, i dont mind waiting for something like that !) well by the time she left (still screaming her lungs out, with blistery feet :cry:) , it was my turn.... (it was now midday so an hour and a half later ) ...
well this old bitty (sorry lol) huffed and puffed about how she had been there half an hour already ? :dohh: and how i chose to be pregnant so should have to wait until after her because she didnt chose to be old ? !!! :saywhat: so i let her in ahead of me and she just looked at me with this stupid grin on her face and mumbled "i always get what i want love" :dohh: wth ? :nope: why can people be so rude ?!?!?!?!

and thats not even the best bit of my appt !!!! the dr did NOT check my BP , even though i STILL have ketones and protein in my urine, she did NOT check position/ heartbeat of even attempt to feel holly ! 
also the stupid dr at the hospital ( the one who changed my due date to the 28th from the 22nd because he liked it better that way and scheduled my c-section at 40+1 ), has denied changing it because my dr is challenging him on it ? wtf ? it clearly says in my records that he changed it and now hes denying it ? arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i should be having my c-section on the 16th now he is saying its not been changed , but i dont find out until 2 weeks time :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: 
RANT OVER !
im so terribly sorry, i just had to get it out !


----------



## tiger

almostmama- im with you ! although ive felt horrid the whole way through! 
heartburn/nauseous/ exhausted ! :dohh: wishing the next 10 weeks away for sure ! 
SWAN- i did reply but it didnt work for some reason ! i would have slapped that lady tbh ! she had no right and there is no such think as a monstrous baby !


----------



## Jokerette

People are just so rude it's shocking! :nope:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, that is just terrible! Hopefully they get your c-section information all situated ASAP!! :hugs: love!

On the sick feeling, I have been getting a sour stomach at least once a week for the last month or so. It makes me feel terrible!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Tiger I hope they sort it out for you very soon! That stinks :(

As for the rude old lady, oh I'd have liked to smack her. :haha: you chose to be pregnant and she didn't choose to be old? Some people I swear!! You're far kinder than me, I never would have let her in front of me bc I can't stand people like that. ;). (well and I'm horribly rude like that lol)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

She didn't choose to be old?? Of all the ridiculous things... :roll: Some people! I wouldn't have let her in front of me either. Guess I'm rude, too. :)

Yeah, 3rd tri has been rough on me so far. :( Which is kind of unfair, because I had a rough 1st tri, and then exhaustion set in from about weeks 14-20. So I had like six good weeks there in the middle and then poof! 3rd tri. Boo. 
Heartburn. Sciatica. Fatigue. Headaches. I'm ready for the baby to come! 
Oh, and our travel system arrived last night. Yay!! Starting to get moving on things...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And on the purse/diaper bag discussion, I made two decisions. One, I will NOT have a plain black diaper bag again. They're everywhere!! Boring, plus too easy to pick up someone else's by accident. And two, I am NOT carrying a purse. With DS, I carried a purse, diaper bag, and him IN the carseat. It's a wonder I didn't develop scoliosis or something. This time, I'm going for a diaper bag only, with a small clutch of my own stuff that will fit inside. And I'm going to try to leave the car seat in the car as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## amandad192

Tiger I hope you get your c-section date soon. 
As for the old woman who didn't choose to be old, I'm a bit of a bitch and would have told her she could have ended her life years ago if she was worried about being old.

I saw my MW today and I'm :happydance::hapydance::hapydance: No one can gaurentee it won't change..but as of the current moment my good little girl isn't laying OP!!!
MW looked over the letter from the blood clinic about my antibodies because I asked her what the levels were, but it didn't say specifically which means they are very low. I had to have more blood taken. Luckily MW managed to get it first try but it was a very slow flow and took ages. Just glad I don't have to go to the hosital and sit in there for hours waiting to have it done tomorrow though! But my arm is now aching.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> please excuse me while i have a moan and then i will catch up !
> ok so i had my appt today to find out my c-section date change etc, and it was screwed to be honest !!
> i had to go to the emergency clinic yesterday because i had a small bleed and burning in my pelvis. no UTI like i thought i had (ive had burning wee for over a week?!?!?) but i had protein and ketones in my urine.
> so at the appt this morning (my appt was at 1030am) a little girl the same age as jesse burnt her feet walking up the metal ramp into the dr clinic and was screaming non stop for an hour, this horrible ear piercing, blood curdling scream! it was awful, she was in so much pain, so they were tending to her in between people (which was fine by me, i dont mind waiting for something like that !) well by the time she left (still screaming her lungs out, with blistery feet :cry:) , it was my turn.... (it was now midday so an hour and a half later ) ...
> well this old bitty (sorry lol) huffed and puffed about how she had been there half an hour already ? :dohh: and how i chose to be pregnant so should have to wait until after her because she didnt chose to be old ? !!! :saywhat: so i let her in ahead of me and she just looked at me with this stupid grin on her face and mumbled "i always get what i want love" :dohh: wth ? :nope: why can people be so rude ?!?!?!?!
> 
> and thats not even the best bit of my appt !!!! the dr did NOT check my BP , even though i STILL have ketones and protein in my urine, she did NOT check position/ heartbeat of even attempt to feel holly !
> also the stupid dr at the hospital ( the one who changed my due date to the 28th from the 22nd because he liked it better that way and scheduled my c-section at 40+1 ), has denied changing it because my dr is challenging him on it ? wtf ? it clearly says in my records that he changed it and now hes denying it ? arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i should be having my c-section on the 16th now he is saying its not been changed , but i dont find out until 2 weeks time :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> RANT OVER !
> im so terribly sorry, i just had to get it out !

Oh goodness!!! What a day!!! The old woman takes the cake - how completely rude!!!! And she KNEW she was being rude, is what kills me!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

amandad192 said:


> As for the old woman who didn't choose to be old, I'm a bit of a bitch and would have told her she could have ended her life years ago if she was worried about being old.

:rofl::xmas13::rofl::xmas13::rofl::xmas13:

Seriously, I just died a little. You are hilarious, I love it. xDDD


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiger, i can't believe how rediculous they are being towards you!
Ugh. i would be beyond upset it about it! I hope it gets figured out ASAP!

Here is my bump pic taken last night. My friend is going to do pics over the weekend for us and i was messing around with bows and trying to figure out how to do it....the ribbon is in green because outside of bnb NO ONE knows if we are having a girl or boy :haha: PLEASE DONT SAY ANYTHING!!!!! we have kept it secret this far and id hope that would continue :winkwink: 

28+5
 



Attached Files:







bump2852bump.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









bump285second.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## monkeydo

I can't believe how rude some people have been to some of you!! What is it about pregnancy that makes people feel the need to make comments? I was laughing the other day, I was at a christmas party and in the space of 1 hour I was told I had a very neat small bump, and then that I was looking very big for my dates. D'uh!

The people who were saying they could feel all the movements down low, all my movements are high under my ribs, I assumed that was baby's legs. Is it possible to tell the difference between arm punches and leg kicks?

I read in one of my books that I should be producing colostrum by now, but I'm not. Anyone else?


----------



## Guppy051708

at this point in the game it can be tough knowing what movements are legs and what are hands...as time goes on you will DEF know the difference. With that said, usually the hand movements are much smaller and feel more like large flutters, whereas legs are usually quick and large, big movements


----------



## suzzle

JohnsPrincess said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> please excuse me while i have a moan and then i will catch up !
> ok so i had my appt today to find out my c-section date change etc, and it was screwed to be honest !!
> i had to go to the emergency clinic yesterday because i had a small bleed and puffed about how she had been there half an hour already ? :dohh: and how i chose to be pregnant so should have to wait until after her because she didnt chose to be old ? !!! :saywhat: so i let her in ahead of me and she just looked at me with this stupid grin on her face and mumbled "i always get what i want love" :dohh: wth ? :nope: why can people be so rude ?!?!?!?!
> 
> and thats not even the best bit of my appt !!!! the dr did NOT check my BP , even though i STILL have ketones and protein in my urine, she did NOT check position/ heartbeat of even attempt to feel holly !
> also the stupid dr at the hospital ( the one who changed my due date to the 28th from the 22nd because he liked it better that way and scheduled my c-section at 40+1 ), has denied changing it because my dr is challenging him on it ? wtf ? it clearly says in my records that he changed it and now hes denying it ? arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i should be having my c-section on the 16th now he is saying its not been changed , but i dont find out until 2 weeks time :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> RANT OVER !
> im so terribly sorry, i just had to get it out !
> 
> I have serious issues with old people. I've always find them to be so rude & unhelpful especially when I was out with babies in prams, etc. I'm like, what? You want special treatment for not dying yet? With reference to that old bunt I'd probably have told her that whilst being old isn't necessarily her fault, bring tactless & rude is! No way I would have let her go first after that! Regardless of what people say about the 'youth of today' I always find that younger adults, esp. male, are very helpful when it comes to opening doors or helping carry prams up stairs or into trains/buses, etc.
> 
> Anyway, getting off my soap box..... Sounds like you are having a total nightmare and I hope it all gets resolved soon with a date you are happy with. Tbh I'd be kicking up a HUGE fuss about the ketones though if you don't think you are being monitored properly, but as you have probably gathered, I'm quite high Maintenance! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## saphire76

HI LADIES!!! OMG I have been MIA for so long!!! I did read back but it was like 16 pages so I cannot comment lol. 

I have been thinking of you guys though :)

I passed my sugar test so that's good news. I am down to going every 2 weeks now!! I can't believe its that close already. Ok I am going to keep up with the conversation again lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Monkey, the colostrum coming in varies person to person really. With DS1 I didn't start to lactate until I was closer to 35-36 weeks.... but with DS2 I started lactating around 30 weeks..... and this time I have been lactating for about 5-6 weeks already. But now my body is used to it, so it knows what to expect. 

One way that I knew it was impending is that my breasts would get very sore feeling and feel kind of full until the milk/colostrum makes its way towards the nipple. But that is just my experiences with it. :)


----------



## babyclements

Hi all, Hope you are doing well, I get in here and have a read back every week or so! 
So happy everyone is doing well! Hope the next 2 months fly by!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Tiger, i can't believe how rediculous they are being towards you!
> Ugh. i would be beyond upset it about it! I hope it gets figured out ASAP!
> 
> Here is my bump pic taken last night. My friend is going to do pics over the weekend for us and i was messing around with bows and trying to figure out how to do it....the ribbon is in green because outside of bnb NO ONE knows if we are having a girl or boy :haha: PLEASE DONT SAY ANYTHING!!!!! we have kept it secret this far and id hope that would continue :winkwink:
> 
> 28+5

Oooh, how pretty!!!! I love the ribbon and the butterfly!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy, I love the ribbon, too! And it's very nice and neutral. Won't give anyone a hint about the gender. :)

So along the lines of people and their unnecessary comments... I was out today and bought a few maternity shirts. And the cashier says, "I was going to ask if you're pregnant, but you have a 'go button' there." I said, "what?" Surely she wouldn't repeat it. But she did, with an emphatic point at my outtie. 
I tried to smile politely. 
Maybe I'm just being hypersensitive. But I think it's a little personal to point out someone's belly button!! It's like touching the belly. You shouldn't do to pregnant women what you wouldn't do to anyone else. How would she feel if I commented on her (presumed) innie? 
Sheesh. :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

i hate the comments! I have ppl tell me all the time a.) they didn't even know i was pregnant (really?!? are you that stupid?! :grr:) b.) that i am WAY too little.....blah! Seriously, and i had ppl say the same thing even when i was almost 42 weeks preggo with ISaiah! :dohh: HELLOOOO! i am hardly 5 foot 1! Im probably not going to have some enormous baby! :dohh:

AmaryllisRed- the nerve of some people!!! Wow. i would be upset by that! Is it just me or does it seem like when you're pregnant you no longer have privacy! Everyone wants to know what your having, when youre having it, if they can rub your belly, how far dialted you are, if you have dropped or not, if your boobs have grown....:saywhat: .....i saw this sign once that said "$5 to ask to rub my belly, $10 to rub it, & $20 if the baby kicks!" ...:rofl:

Thanks about the comments :blush: ...we are telling everyone its a surprise....which techinally im not lying because it is a surprise...to them :rofl:


----------



## tiger

oh gosh some of you ladies have made me laugh ! thankyou very much ! 
as for letting her in ahead of me - i really didnt want to but the waiting room was filled with people and since im young, i didnt want the whole 'rude youth of today" generalisation! 
i really dont know why people think they can be so rude to pregnant women? you think with all the hormones we have flying around and how sensitive we can be, strangers would be doing the opposite ?


----------



## Junebugs

Tiger: I can't believe that crap!!! That is so rude!!! Also that is crazy that your Dr's are changing your c-section on you!!!


Ok girls... i think this is it, I think he is about to bust out of belly alien styles... really it hurts so bad how far forward he is pushing and he is also pushing up into my ribs... THERE IS NO MORE ROOM!!!! I am already so big for 7 months how am i going to find for space for another 2 months!!!!! THIS IS CRAZY!!! LOL......


----------



## Guppy051708

aww haha. dont worry the body is amazing and we are meant to do this :D you will be amazed at just how much your body is able to do :D


----------



## tiger

i agree with guppy - im getting to that point now and i remember thinking similar with jesse just after 30 weeks . as your belly grows, EVERYTHING else is going to expand too.
it does suck though so hugs :hugs: 
heres hoping to the 16th as my section date !


----------



## Junebugs

LOL... thanks girls but right now i have no hope... i think he is just trying to strech out my belly for more room or something lol because i am actually starting to feel dizzy from how hard he is pushing... do you have tips on how to move him? He will not move with me poking him


----------



## tiger

my MW told me to get and all fours and walk around like that for about 5min. 
yes you are going to look and feel like an idiot :haha: but it works ! its how i get holly out of my ribs all the time


----------



## Guppy051708

^yep! WSS....get on all floor while a tv show that you like is on and then crawl around the flood haha. or you can do all floors drapping over a birth/yoga ball :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

LOL!!! you girls are hilarious! 

The belly button comment, eh, I wouldn't let that get to me too much... I'm sure she was probably trying to be friendly. It's not like the bitchy old woman ;) 

Kenny has been kicking (or punching) up high too. ALWAYS on my right side up near my ribs. That is the only place I get big kicks. But sometimes if I'm lying on my side I can feel simultaneous kicks there and also on my lower left. Could one be hands and one feet? How can it be on both sides? I worry he might be tranverse :(


----------



## Guppy051708

dont worry about baby position yet :D Most babies flip between 30-34 weeks :thumbup: so still plenty of time :D Isaiah fliped at the end of 32 weeks.


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy I love the ribbon! Can't wait to see your pics. 

Hubby is out in the rain getting me chocolate milk. At 11pm. What a doll. :) haha

I have no colostrum yet Monkey. Nothing "fun" happening here with my boobs. They look a little heavier or fuller maybe but not much. 

Junebugs I know the feeling! Especially if I'm trying to sing and can't inhale properly because someone is smothering my diaphragm :haha: 

I have an innie still, barely... I'm gonna miss it when it goes away. I know, I'm a total tool lol. 

I should be asleep. Tomorrow is gonna be a looooong day at work...but I just really needed some chocolate milk!!!! LOL.


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> my MW told me to get and all fours and walk around like that for about 5min.
> yes you are going to look and feel like an idiot :haha: but it works ! its how i get holly out of my ribs all the time

:haha:

I dunno about you, but with a LO already, I seem to adopt this position quite alot! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup, getting on all fours always seems to work for me to get Crumb to shift positions. Or even just to get him/her to stop whatever s/he is doing that is uncomfortable. Sometimes the pokes are a little painful. Not so much like hard kicks but like s/he's trying to stretch and there's not enough room. 
And honestly, I think s/he can hear my alarm in the morning, 'cause I'll be lying there peacefully, sometimes awake, and as soon as the alarm goes off, the kickboxing starts and I can't hit the snooze and fall back to sleep. :(
(The "s/he," "him/her" thing is starting to get annoying. :wacko: I'm ready to find out already!)


----------



## Jokerette

Should i start getting on all fours now to try to rotate him into head-down... or wait until 34 weeks to see what he is then. I am going to have a 34 week ultrasound to check on placenta placement. If I wait until then is it too late?


----------



## Guppy051708

What you all are talking about is called "Optimal Fetal Positioning" (OFP) :thumbup: so if anyone has questions just google that :D

I would DEF start now!!! Actually, OFP is the most beneficial when its done early (like 20 weeks and on), but not to worry you can still greatly benefit! I really would not wait until 34 weeks :nope: i would start now.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well..


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh my heavens, my ankles are so swollen and painful today. This is the second time I've noticed them being swollen in the past two weeks, and the first time they've _hurt_ so badly while being swollen. And I haven't even been on my feet much today! :(

Sorry, I just had to whine about it. :haha: I was wondering why my socks were hurting my feet, so I decided to take them off for the afternoon and well, lo and behold, I found out why!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mine haven't been swollen in awhile... which is weird to me... but that's how I knew, too-- my socks were hurting my feet.


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: Haven't read back over the last day or so, Abbie's been sick and so time isn't on my side. Hope you are all ok, and for those of you that need them: :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Lol, I think my feet might be slightly swollen but I'm not sure. I don't wear socks unless I'm going to the gym and That hasn't happened in a while!!! My shoes of choice are flip flops when it's "warm" enough and my Uggs when it's not! Haha!! 

I got 2 surprise packages today!! One from one of my best friends and one from my older sister! And my sister said that that's only part of what she sent!! I was happy with just the one - it's the Ocean Wonders mobile, so cute!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Okay, question:

Mattress covers.

Yes or no?? I ordered a pack of two of them: waterproof, quilted for extra comfort, etc. My Dh said that they aren't needed because the mattresses are already waterproof. My mom said yeah, he's right about that, but that the quilting probably does give a bit of added comfort. So now I'm just not sure. Do I keep them? Do I return them and get something else?? Is anyone else using them??


----------



## tiggertea

Our mattress had a built in waterproof cover so It didn't even cross my mind tbh! :blush: We just used the normal sheets over the top (though I chose terry ones rather than plain cotton for a "fluffier" feel).


----------



## suzzle

tiggertea said:


> Our mattress had a built in waterproof cover so It didn't even cross my mind tbh! :blush: We just used the normal sheets over the top (though I chose terry ones rather than plain cotton for a "fluffier" feel).

Yep, Terry sheets for the cot on my list too! Managed to get Terry sleep suits for the hospital :) I love cuddling babies in Terry sleep suits :cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think a removable waterproof cover is a must. Even if the mattress already has one, you'll want an extra. 'Cause when the stuff goes down in the middle of the night, you want to pull off the grossness, toss it in the wash, put the clean one on, and go back to dreamland. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> I think a removable waterproof cover is a must. Even if the mattress already has one, you'll want an extra. 'Cause when the stuff goes down in the middle of the night, you want to pull off the grossness, toss it in the wash, put the clean one on, and go back to dreamland. :thumbup:

Good point!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks guys! The only fitted sheets I've even seen are cotton ones! Terry would be nice for winter if I could find some. I think I'll stick with the pads, though, as Amaryllis said, good for middle of the night clean ups!!! Forgot about that! Lol. I was thinking, "I can wipe the mattress"...but do I really want to be cleaning the mattress in the middle of the night? Nope.


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave: As you know we have moved from the Uk to Australia :coolio:

We have bought our car now :happydance:

But i'd like your advice, on what you would do please:

Just looking at houses....Hubby wants us to buy straight away, but our origional plan was to rent for 6 months, to make sure we really like the area :wacko: Dont know what to do???


----------



## tiger

i would definately rent first to make sure you like the area/ atmosphere and all that jazz!


----------



## tiggertea

I'd be inclined to rent for a while too.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave: As you know we have moved from the Uk to Australia :coolio:
> 
> We have bought our car now :happydance:
> 
> But i'd like your advice, on what you would do please:
> 
> Just looking at houses....Hubby wants us to buy straight away, but our origional plan was to rent for 6 months, to make sure we really like the area :wacko: Dont know what to do???

For me, it would depend. If we found our dream house right away, I'd probably check with people who know the area, check online, etc etc. I would not buy Just to buy - ie: any random house that we may or may not be happy with. In that case, I'd rent first until we found something. Just don't get a year lease because if you find a house in a couple months...unless you have money for both, you won't be able to get it! Good luck!!

How is it, otherwise?? I've always wanted to visit Australia!


----------



## KellyC75

These comments are just what my 'rational head' says :thumbup:

But my 'heart' says I really want to be in our own home (weve been renting now for almost 2 years, mostly in the Uk after selling our home in the Uk)

I also think: In the Uk, when you move, you dont go & rent in the area first, do you? Well, ive not heard of it :wacko: So confused


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think if you can find a place to rent just short-term, that would be the best option. 'Cause what if you would buy and then hate the neighborhood? 

Hehe middle of the night is when the messes _always_ happen. You wanna keep it as quick and easy as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree with the other girls. We relocated 1.5 yrs ago (from Pennsylvania to New Hampshire, about a 10 hour drive north east). I REALLY wanted to buy a home (because i was sick of renting)...but we waited until we were here a year to buy and im REALLY glad we did! I know the areas SOOOO much better now and if we would have bought some of the places i liked...we would live in a bad neighborhood...its just some stuff you cant leearn until youve lived there a little while....unfortunatly. But it will be worth the wait! I can say from experience :thumbup: Congrats on the car!

RE:: the baby sheet---YES! get a waterproof thing...i cant remember the name but if you choose not to do a waterproof sheet, then MAKE SURE you get those rectangular waterproof things that fit UNDER the sheet...our baby matress is made of waterproof material...but its just been a TON easier to be able to remove the sheet and this waterproof thign, then just clean off the matress then it would be without...most times we dont even have to clean the materess bc the water proof material protects it well


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> RE:: the baby sheet---YES! get a waterproof thing...i cant remember the name but if you choose not to do a waterproof sheet, then MAKE SURE you get those rectangular waterproof things that fit UNDER the sheet...our baby matress is made of waterproof material...but its just been a TON easier to be able to remove the sheet and this waterproof thign, then just clean off the matress then it would be without...most times we dont even have to clean the materess bc the water proof material protects it well

:thumbup: I bought a two pack and am keeping them! I've already opened them up and they're ready for a wash!


----------



## swanxxsong

I agree too, I think that if you're unsure, find a place with short-term rentals and see how it goes. We did that here, mostly because we did not have the funds to buy a house anyway but we wanted to see which town in the general area in which we'd prefer to live. We learned a lot in the first few months of being here, then chose an area in which to buy and started hunting. :) Good luck love! xoxo

So I have a stupid question ladies... :( :haha:

As I mentioned, swollen ankles. But according to my doctor's notes, "Call if you have suddenly swollen ankles, feet or hands, etc. etc. preeclampsia, etc."

How "suddenly" is suddenly though? Like, I took off my socks yesterday afternoon and realized my ankles were swollen. Got home, put my feet up for an hour, then sat at choir for an hour and a half. Came home, my ankles _and_ feet were then swollen. Crawled into bed, laid on my side, elevated my feet and fell promptly asleep and woke in the same position. Rolled out of bed when my alarm went off, feet and ankles are still swollen (and on top of the swelling, they're painful). 

I don't want to jump the gun and overreact, but I also don't know when there's cause to call my nurse, as I've not had swelling in pregnancy prior to ankles ONCE last week (after overdoing it, I know that much) and now the past 24 hours (where I haven't overdone anything, I've been very calm and quiet at work actually). Anyone have any suggestions? I just hate bugging triage needlessly over things, and I never get along googling because I always end up with mixed reviews on what to do. xDD


ETA// the only reason I ask is because my sister had the same problem during pregnancy and was actually put on bedrest because it turns out her BP was also elevated, so I want to be cautious without being neuroctic. ;) and too because they hurt SO BADLY. If it was swelling without pain, I think I probably wouldn't even notice... :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I would call. 
Anytime mine have been swollen, it's gone down with maybe 30 min to an hour of sitting with my feet up. If you lay down and slept all night and they're still swollen this morning, I would call. Could be nothing, but at least you'll know. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Some swelling in pregnancy is normal. I remember when i was pregnant with isaiah (i was overdue in August!), my ankles would swell. Sometimes the swelling didn't go down, other times it did. If i was on my feet more they would be more likely to swell. The only swelling ive had this pregnancy is if i sit at our dining room table. The table is one of those high square shaped ones, so my feet dont touch the ground. So if you're legs dangle at all that could be why and is not worrisome.

With that said, if your hand begin to swell (badly) and if your face starts to swell, def call your doctor as it can be a sign of pre-e. but at this point, if its just ankles i wouldn't be worried about it...I would advise, to begin Brewer Diet, (eat 300 more calories per day than when not pregnant, SALT foods to taste or add salt if you dont usually eat it, its very important, and eat 80g-100g of protein per day). Pre-E is a sign that you have a salt deficiency! Though most doctors think its because you eat too much salt, this is simply not the case.

At this point what you are describing sounds more like the usual pregnancy swelling (blood has a HUGE increase around the 28 week mark). Im obviously no doctor though, so if you feel like you should call them, go ahead...but thats just my two cents ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I ended up calling not long after posting, because my sister called to check on me and she was like, "Hm... I think you need to call," since my hands are now also swollen and kind of hurt when I attempt to make a fist or move my fingers. Triage called me back and we talked for about 15 minutes, and she said she wanted to consult with my doctor but that she was certain they'd call me in for tests. 

"To be safer than sorrier," was her reasoning, and she sounded calm, so we'll see. She's supposed to call me back asap, so I'm just waiting on her call. Since my salt intake the past two days has been really low, my water intake has been immense (been so thirsty lately!) and I haven't been on my feet much, if at all, she felt the combination of swollen and painful hands, feet and ankles was worth investigation.

Blah! haha. So we'll see what happens when she asks my doc. I'm not so good with the waiting process of this... :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Well her timing was grand, as soon as I hit "post reply" she called. My doctor is taking me in to check on things, because she stated she was 'concerned' since I wasn't having any swelling issues when we last met, etc. etc. :shrug: SO I'm taking a half-day today. lol.


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, make sure to keep us updated on what she says! I am KMFX that it is just normal swelling and not anything larger!! Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

hope it goes well hun! let us know how it goes. will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I leave in about a half hour and we'll see what happens. :) I'm remaining optimistic; no matter what, I know I'm in good hands and that's what matters, right? :D


----------



## Guppy051708

thats right and if it is Pre-E, Doctor brewer has some really good things that works! :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good luck, Swan!! I hope it's nothing to be concerned about! 

My hands are ever so slightly swollen but they def hurt. I don't think they hurt because of the swelling...I think it's like pg induced carpel tunnel or something along those lines. Bah!

I ordered some printer paper and ink yesterday (arrived this morning!) so that I could continue with Project Life and I'm printing out tons of pictures now! I was so behind because I was being lazy in getting the paper/ink and it's something I really want to get all caught up by the end of the month so that I can start next years one without being behind in this one!! Of course, that means I need to order next years...lol.

My Dh is so funny. Earlier this week we finally went and got our tree. We both had a good feeling about one, even though it was all tied up and we couldn't really tell what it would look like. So we got it home and let it "fall" overnight and both just LOVE it. Then we started to put the lights on it but one of our strands was dead so we had to wait until yesterday to get another box of them and decorate. Every time he goes by it he sort of stops and looks and is like, "Wow...this is really the best tree I've Ever had!" It really is gorgeous! We've had nice trees before but this one is practically perfect.

Anyways, this morning I hadn't turned it on yet and so before he left for work he was all "Why haven't you turned on the tree lights yet? It's so nice!!" LMAO!! Crazy boy.


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh, pregnancy induced carpel tunnel stinks! I had that first and second tri but its worn of greatly since then...im sure it will be back though :wacko:

Swan- how was the appt? hope all went well.

happy 32 weeks JP!


----------



## suzzle

Hi all, hope you are well :)

Took DH to B&Q today for paint to decorate DS1/DS2's bedroom, seeing as they are 'big boy's now. Anyway, managed to get lovely dulux paint half price THEN saw a Christmas tree for £16.99 that was totally perfect - talked DH into getting it (we were waiting till Sun to do the tree) Anyway, get to the till & it's bloody £34.99!! He fell in love with it though & I said, well, the money we saved on the paint covers it.... Got my own way, lol. It's decorated now, so out house is lovely & Christmasdy & the boys got a lovely surprise when they got home. They were so happy :cloud9:

So DH has been stripping/papering their room since Tuesday & applied the new paint to the Walls today while the kids were at school. He made the mistake of asking what they thought.... One word from my 7 y.o. 'lame'. Thought DH's head was going to explode :haha: The problem was they wanted a transformers room, so once I told them I've ordered a transformers border from America they were placated. So funny. 

Not much else to report. Just thought I'd share :)


----------



## RJ2

swanxxsong said:


> Thanks ladies! I leave in about a half hour and we'll see what happens. :) I'm remaining optimistic; no matter what, I know I'm in good hands and that's what matters, right? :D

Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, finally home! 

Well, the report was good, she said that my BP is great and my urine test came back clear, so she was relieved. But she even admitted that upon seeing me, she was concerned. She goes, "You just... puff... a little more than most women do." xDDDD So apparently, I'm a puffball. We went over my diet in the past few days and she said all sounds good, I'm not eating too much/too little sodium, and that the nature of my job isn't going to make things any worse. She suggested compression stockings, adding 2 more quarts of fluid to my daily intake and putting up my feet when I get home. Guess she even was a little shocked I came back clear, but she said she's really glad I did (as am I!) :haha:

So they cancelled my scheduled appt. for next week and bumped me back, so I'll be going at 33, 35, 36, 37, etc until my due. Glad that I don't need to run back AGAIN next week. She said I'm measuring big still, but I always have and that they'll be able to tell around 37 week if she's just big or if I'm a little "fluffy." :rofl: We shall see! But I was glad for a great bill of health, what a relief!

Going to go prop up my puffy feet now and watch a movie with the pup until hubby gets home from work. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Holy crap, I just realized; she said add a quart to what I already drink. I already drink at least 64 oz of water a day, if not more, as a rule. Now she wants me to add 32 more?!

Sheesh. I may as well carry around a port-a-potty... :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: too funny!
im glad the appt went well!!!! what a relief!!! thats great news hun!

yeah some women just swell more than others. The stockings is a very good idea! if you cant find those a tight pair of high socks could help :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

I know Motherhood sells the compression stockings, but she also said CVS or Rite-Aid should have them too. So that's a relief! I may pop by there or Target tonight and see. Right now I have dinner cooking away until hubby gets home, then I'll decide what to do. :) I took a little rest with my feet up and they feel better, even if they don't LOOK much better. xD


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well glad it's nothing and you're just puffy. :haha: Yay for peace of mind. And lol @ the port-a-potty... I totally need one, too!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

suzzle said:


> Hi all, hope you are well :)
> 
> Took DH to B&Q today for paint to decorate DS1/DS2's bedroom, seeing as they are 'big boy's now. Anyway, managed to get lovely dulux paint half price THEN saw a Christmas tree for £16.99 that was totally perfect - talked DH into getting it (we were waiting till Sun to do the tree) Anyway, get to the till & it's bloody £34.99!! He fell in love with it though & I said, well, the money we saved on the paint covers it.... Got my own way, lol. It's decorated now, so out house is lovely & Christmasdy & the boys got a lovely surprise when they got home. They were so happy :cloud9:
> 
> So DH has been stripping/papering their room since Tuesday & applied the new paint to the Walls today while the kids were at school. He made the mistake of asking what they thought.... One word from my 7 y.o. 'lame'. Thought DH's head was going to explode :haha: The problem was they wanted a transformers room, so once I told them I've ordered a transformers border from America they were placated. So funny.
> 
> Not much else to report. Just thought I'd share :)

Yey for your Christmas tree!!! 

And, lol, at your kids. That's too funny!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Okay, finally home!
> 
> Well, the report was good, she said that my BP is great and my urine test came back clear, so she was relieved. But she even admitted that upon seeing me, she was concerned. She goes, "You just... puff... a little more than most women do." xDDDD So apparently, I'm a puffball. We went over my diet in the past few days and she said all sounds good, I'm not eating too much/too little sodium, and that the nature of my job isn't going to make things any worse. She suggested compression stockings, adding 2 more quarts of fluid to my daily intake and putting up my feet when I get home. Guess she even was a little shocked I came back clear, but she said she's really glad I did (as am I!) :haha:
> 
> So they cancelled my scheduled appt. for next week and bumped me back, so I'll be going at 33, 35, 36, 37, etc until my due. Glad that I don't need to run back AGAIN next week. She said I'm measuring big still, but I always have and that they'll be able to tell around 37 week if she's just big or if I'm a little "fluffy." :rofl: We shall see! But I was glad for a great bill of health, what a relief!
> 
> Going to go prop up my puffy feet now and watch a movie with the pup until hubby gets home from work. :)

That's great news!!! So relieved!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, so we bought Isaiah a doll baby...its a cheap one (i didnt want to spend a lot) but looks and feels pretty realistic. It comes with clothes, booties, a hat, and a cloth diaper. Even though i plan to BF, im going to get a little play bottle...do i sound rediculous? I just want him to understand about taking care of a LO...even if he doesn't fully get it...he has been showing interest in taking care of *something* because he picks up his stuffed animals and holds them over his shoulers and pats/rubs the back (just like i do with him)...i also thought about getting him a little play potty (for the doll) since he is begining potty training....i feel embarrassed to say this, but idk...i thought maybe it would help be ready for Elliot?Is that weird since he's a boy?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, so we bought Isaiah a doll baby...its a cheap one (i didnt want to spend a lot) but looks and feels pretty realistic. It comes with clothes, booties, a hat, and a cloth diaper. Even though i plan to BF, im going to get a little play bottle...do i sound rediculous? I just want him to understand about taking care of a LO...even if he doesn't fully get it...he has been showing interest in taking care of *something* because he picks up his stuffed animals and holds them over his shoulers and pats/rubs the back (just like i do with him)...i also thought about getting him a little play potty (for the doll) since he is begining potty training....i feel embarrassed to say this, but idk...i thought maybe it would help be ready for Elliot?Is that weird since he's a boy?

I don't think it's weird! I think it's a good idea to have him use his imagination/play at taking care of something!


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, so we bought Isaiah a doll baby...its a cheap one (i didnt want to spend a lot) but looks and feels pretty realistic. It comes with clothes, booties, a hat, and a cloth diaper. Even though i plan to BF, im going to get a little play bottle...do i sound rediculous? I just want him to understand about taking care of a LO...even if he doesn't fully get it...he has been showing interest in taking care of *something* because he picks up his stuffed animals and holds them over his shoulers and pats/rubs the back (just like i do with him)...i also thought about getting him a little play potty (for the doll) since he is begining potty training....i feel embarrassed to say this, but idk...i thought maybe it would help be ready for Elliot?Is that weird since he's a boy?

Not weird at all. Liam has a doll. I had a lot of agro when I bought it that he will grow up to be gay. I just gave a gentle reminder to anyone who felt the need to comment that gay men can't have babies (not the natural way anyway). Girls grow up to be Mummies and boys grow up to be Daddies. If Liam has babies when he's older I'd like for him to take responsibilty and be involved in bringing them up. And if he does grow up to be gay, so what? He'll still be my Liam and I'll love him just the same.

He used to be really gentle with the doll, but he now throws her on her head. Hope he realises Amelia is actually a real baby and he needs to be gentle!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't think it's weird. I think it's a good idea. (Although my DH would not approve!) I've read where little kids, boys AND girls, are very much into the whole thing of taking care of a baby, being a mommy or daddy, etc. And it doesn't have anything to do with sexuality or even gender roles when they get older. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!
Thats what i figured...id like to know who decided that boys playing with dolls automatically meant they were gonna be gay :shrug:
maybe society has it all wrong to begin with...i mean DH is a wonderful daddy but at least 50% of American children have dads not present very often (due to divorce, career, etc)...so maybe boys should be playing with dolls, so when they grow and have babies they will understand the value.


----------



## Jokerette

Swanxxsong I'm soooo happy everything looks okay!

Guppy- I agree! Dolls for boys can be a great idea!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy, not weird at all! It's such a good idea for an older sibling <3


----------



## Guppy051708

My good friend is trying to start up her photography business so she offered to do family and maternity photos for free :yipee: Today we are meeting and getting pics done at the Kittery Fort, Lighthouse, and Ocean! Can't wait! Most of them will be family photos, but she will do some maternity ones too. I would like to wait until im even more far gone to have a better bump in the pics so we will do more mat photos in a few weeks...i really hope there is a snow storm around that time bc i think those photos would be awesome!

Here are my nails! I did them in green (so to resemble baby gender being a "surprise" lol)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0584.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, they're really pretty! I've been wanting to do mine but haven't. Did you just use green paint and the little stick-on decal things? I've never done anything so complicated but it looks really cute.


----------



## Guppy051708

yep! thats all it was :D
I used tweezers to get the stickers off the paper and place on my fingernail. Made it a million times easier! It actually wasn't tough or time consuming. I did 2 coats of pain. Let it dry. Then placed the stickers. ...you are supposed to then put a clear coat over top, but i can't find mine :blush: hopefully they dont fall off!


----------



## Guppy051708

erm...how should i wear my hair for the photo shoot? :shrug: up? down? pulled to the side? half up and half down? Straight? curly? scrunched?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Is it windy? In my experience, wind takes the curl right out. :( 
Whenever I ask my mom how I should wear my hair, over the last twenty years at least, she always says half up half down. :roll: Hehe so I will tell you the same. For the same reason my mom says it... whatever her reasons may be. :shrug:


----------



## suzzle

Swansong - glad your appointment went well!

Guppy - you are making me feel like a skank, lol. I'm so lazy just now, I buffed & filed my nails today - that's it! I really need to devote some time to my 'personal grooming' Might have to enlist DH to do my toenails... Not sure that will end well for either if us tbh!

Just about to have a bath with some lavender & ylang ylang oil. Made DH promise to rub my back with some lavender gel after my bath. I LOVE lavender. Hope he doesn't think he's getting any action.....


----------



## swanxxsong

Your nails look great Guppy! And I think the doll is a great idea. No better way to learn, short of handing him a real kiddo and that's not too wise probably haha. Forget what people say - someone ALWAYS has a comment...


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We're home watching the Army/Navy game today with one of our friends. I tried 3 new recipes that I found on Pintrest and they are all a super hit!!! 1 - pepperoni/cheese balls (cooked into biscuit stuff), 2 - cookie dough cheescake dip, 3 - margarita dip. Yummmmmmmmmmmm

Dh leaves tomorrow on TDY for a week. Hmpf. I don't like him leaving in December because it cuts out so much holiday stuff. I'm going to AGAIN have to do all the shopping, wrapping, etc etc by myself. *sigh* Why his command decided to do their change of command now and not last month...


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> My good friend is trying to start up her photography business so she offered to do family and maternity photos for free :yipee: Today we are meeting and getting pics done at the Kittery Fort, Lighthouse, and Ocean! Can't wait! Most of them will be family photos, but she will do some maternity ones too. I would like to wait until im even more far gone to have a better bump in the pics so we will do more mat photos in a few weeks...i really hope there is a snow storm around that time bc i think those photos would be awesome!
> 
> Here are my nails! I did them in green (so to resemble baby gender being a "surprise" lol)

Very pretty :kiss:


----------



## sparklez

Had our antenatal class at the hospital today, was sort of interesting but confirmed that I really don't fancy the hospital setting and would be much happier staying at home if poss. 
MW coming in the morning to do the homebirth assessment so will get lots of questions answered then. Anyone recommend a birth pool? So far I like the look of the eco birth pool in a box but it's hard to tell what it'll be like just from pictures. 

Found my bump pics and finally got them on the computer!
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, how did the picture taking go??? I hope that everything went well, cant wait to hear how much fun they were!

AFM, I have been having terribly strong BH's or mild contractions (whichever way you want to look at it), and I have also been losing parts of my mucus plug. The mucus plug part doesn't worry me, because I lost my plug with DS1 at like 34 weeks and he was still a week late! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

My 28 Week bumpy pic :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







28 Weeks ~ DD2.png
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## tiger

kelly you look fantastic !!!!
:flow:


----------



## tiger

sparklez - your bump is amazing too ! where are everyones stretchies ? !?!? 
i have them everywhere :cry: although no new ones from holly other than on my boobies


----------



## TeQuiero

Sparklez and Kelly, you have beautiful bumps!! :)


----------



## Almost Mama

Hi Ladies
FINALLY starting to feel a bit better. i think it was a flu bug. i was getting fevered and dizzy and nauseous. then the stuffiness started. i just felt really bleh.
wifey is sick as well. i blame her! LOL :haha:

such a busy day yesterday. nursery is ALMOST complete, and we got our tree up and decorated. also bought my hospital bags and some new cozy pjs to take with :) 

*GUP*, LOVE the pics. both the ones here, and the ones on FB... i loveeee the one of you holding the frame up, and DH holding DS through the opening. it's absolutely BEAUTIFUL! pleaseeee tell me you'll frame that one!!! LOL :kiss:

*TIG*, going back a while now, but MY GOODNESS that old lady is awful. I'd have let her in ahead of me as well, but once she made that comment, i'd def have said something. 

*SWAN*, i'm so glad your appt went well!!! let us know if the hose work for you!!! 

i've attached the most up to date nursery pics. 
Still waiting to get the book case home and set up (its SO heavy, and DW's brother is supposed to help her, since im useless ATM, lol) 
but once that's in, we're FINISHED :happydance: 

hope everyones feeling well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







nursery 5.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









nursery 6.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









nursery 7.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tiger

im so so so jealous of your nursery ! 
ive done nothing ! i made a cute little frilly piece to go over the cradle but it didnt fit and i was going to adjust it but jonno threw it out on bin day thinking i would just start over :cry: 
we were sure we were moving before holly was born but a few things have happened and now we are unsure so im stuck not knowing what on earth is going on ! so ive not set anything up :cry: 
argh !


----------



## swanxxsong

Well my feet are looking a bit better! Some good rest this weekend and lots and lots and lots of water has seemingly helped! I am still pretty tired, because sleeping has become more difficult lately, but I'm hanging in there. :) Preparing for sleepless nights once Aria arrives, no doubt. 

No stretch marks on me - YET - which is an amazing miracle. I'm not even sure how I've managed that, but I admittedly cannot complain. I have one more week (not even) until my maternity photos... so I am praying really hard that they'll hold off until then. I'm also worried more and more that I'll get one through my tattoo and then it'll look horrific the rest of my life. :shrug: But well, guess I can't change that now, right?

Updated bump photos! (Sorry, one is sideways but I'm really too lazy to flip... LOL) I feel as though I look a lot bigger A) clothed and B) from the front. :haha: Once I put real clothes on, I feel as though I just look enormous. Right now, though, I'm in my jammies. :) SVU marathon is on TV, so I'm having a veg-fest. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend! xoxo
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-12-11 at 21.49.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2534.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tiger

i love SVU ! 
you look fantastic ! 
ive just looked at a thread with birth videos and tbh they were making my vagina hurt, and i was thinking to myself... thank god im having a c-section and then they posted a c-section video which was incredibly graphic and now im sh*tting myself. i had a crash c-section with jesse so wasnt awake, but im going to be awake this time.... :sick:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks love! And I should add, I have TONS of stretchies from puberty and stuff, but they're pale white and since I'm, well, about as pale as a Cullen :haha: they're not easily visible in photos unless I'm in the "right light" (er, wrong light I guess) to see them. But if you're in person looking at me, they're all over my hips, upper thighs, etc. Bleck! And my boobs, they're a mess too. But all still with old, not new yet. 

Awww that's awful, isn't it? You think OH THIS SHOULDNT BE TOO BAD then you see the video and it's kinda frightening. xDD I did that too; though I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now. I guess I'm just sinking into the readiness mentality to try and deliver naturally if possible. I need to pack my bags like, STAT though... and get my music playlist together... and drag out my birth ball... etc. Yikes!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Weird...I checked on here earlier today and no one had been on all day...so I posted something. Well, now I'm back and not only is my post not here, but some of you DID post today!! What the heck?? Either I'm losing it or the site was being weird!

Anyways...Dh left this morning for a week-long TDY. I know it's just a week but I HATE when he's gone. And being gone for a week in December??!!! UGH! That cuts out just about all the holiday stuff we can do. And it means that once again I'll be wrapping everything by myself. Hmpf. Anyways, today I finished a crocheted cowl for one of my friends. I still need to finish DH's blanket and then sew a blanket for my sister. Plus I have to do 5.5 papers this week. Ugh. Plus about a million other things while he's gone. Stress.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Happy!!! I just ordered our Christmas cards. Usually I try to hand make them but that just didn't happen this year. So I realized I had a 20$ Shutterfly gift card that I got with my Target registry so thought I'd check out their cards to see how much they'd be. Today they were having a 30% off card sale...so I got 50 4x8 photo cards for a grand total of 10.62$. 6.99$ of that was shipping! SCORE!!! And I really love how the card turned out!! So cute! Hopefully they arrive quickly...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, a c-section video??? EEK! I didn't know they made such a thing. I was awake for mine, but couldn't actually see anything, of course... and I don't think I want to know exactly what happens!!


----------



## Jokerette

Here's my 30 week bump photo! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP9912.JPG
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swanxxsong

Great bump Jokerette!

Today has been grueling at work already. Only 6 and a half hours to go! :( lol. My back is already killing me. Monday, eff you. 

Otherwise... I'm excited to be one day closer to Christmas! Before all hell broke loose at work, I finished my shopping for hubby via amazon so I'm pumped. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> Guppy, how did the picture taking go??? I hope that everything went well, cant wait to hear how much fun they were!
> 
> AFM, I have been having terribly strong BH's or mild contractions (whichever way you want to look at it), and I have also been losing parts of my mucus plug. The mucus plug part doesn't worry me, because I lost my plug with DS1 at like 34 weeks and he was still a week late! :haha:

Those dang mucous plugs really mess with ya mentally lol. I swear i lost mine from like 36 weeks on and he never arrived until almost 42 weeks :wacko: ...this time has been really weird bc i have been loosing a TON of gelatinous sticky stuff since like 2nd tri...i guess thats bits of the plug? I read it regrows itself back.

The pictures turned out lovely! I am so happy with them! We did them on the coast at a Fort and a lighthouse so i forgot it would be colder there :dohh: poor DS was frigid and he wasn't happy for very long. He got really upset and i actually felt really bad. So we didn't get many with him, but we did get some and they are all priceless :cloud9: I will attach the pics at the bottom of this response :thumbup:



tiger said:


> sparklez - your bump is amazing too ! where are everyones stretchies ? !?!?
> i have them everywhere :cry: although no new ones from holly other than on my boobies

I am :cry: with you! I have them ALL over my bump :sad1: :hugs:

Oh and about your c-section/vaginal birth, im really happy for you that this time you'll be able to see your baby being born :cloud9: that will be such an incredible experience no matter how she arrives :cloud9:

*JP*-I hope you have a great holiday season despite the madness. Sorry DH is gone :hugs: That has to be tough. I give it up to anyone in the military or have close bonds to someone in military. That would be so hard to see them come and go like that, but nonetheless i am grateful ya'll have the hearts you do about it <3 I love pinterest! I need to start following your boards bc that sounds super yummy!!!! If you dont mind my asking, what is your name so i can do that? No pressure :thumbup:

Oh and we just got our Christmas Cards done last night at Target :D GMTA :smug: I was a bit upset though because everything looked perfect on the screen. All of the words fit and everything. But then when we got home and i pulled them out the "n" in season was cut off the page :( I think the employees inserted the paper into the printer incorrectly :grr: oh well. they went out this AM. I didn't feel like going back to complain :blush:

*Sparklez*Lovely lovely bump! I hope you are able to have your homebirth :dust:

*KellyC75*- beautiful baby bumpage :cloud9:

*Almost Mama*I am glad you are feeling better...what a mean wifey :haha: JK Thank you for your comments on the photos :kiss:...i LOVE that nursery! it is sooo very beautiful!!! come decorate my house :haha:

*swanxxsong*-you are too cute! I love the bump pic especially with the oranges lol. Lucky about no stretchies! I honestly think its genetic (it depends on skin elasticity). No matter how many creams and oils ive used, it just doesn't work :nope: you look great! i cant wait to hear and see you mat photos! that will be lovely....glad your feet arn't so swelled!...it is always a good excuse for a foot rub though :winkwink:

hope your day at work goes quickly!

*Jokerette*- perfect bump! Your tummy looks really toned! thats awesome!

*AFM*- baby boy has just been moving soo much these last couple of days! He is def in a different position than Isaiah EVER was because he is actually kicking my ribs and that never happend with isaiah! (i imagine due to his consistant posterior position :wacko:)
I have a MW appt this afternoon. Hopefully they will tell me if i can do the homebirth or not!!! Im so anxious for them to decide lol. Also im happy to get my iron levels checked to see if they are up to par. Ive been on the food based iron for about a month and before that i was on the OTC iron for like 2 months so hopefully its up!

I hope the MW confirms the babys position! If this one is head down and NOT posterior than i am busting out the birth ball and bouncing on it to help engage! lol I dont want to start doing that until anterior is confirmed, bc i think last time my bouncing on the ball so much and him being back to back just reinforced it...dont want to do that this time!

Here are some Maternity/Family pics :D There are more on FB if anyone is interested...i dont want to be vein and flood this board :haha:
 



Attached Files:







386186_141767979265848_128509673925012_179071_1859662012_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8









388790_141768105932502_128509673925012_179075_1058290444_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









385020_141768272599152_128509673925012_179082_2063111634_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5









390635_141767775932535_128509673925012_179065_2041480394_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









393283_141768229265823_128509673925012_179079_1097500683_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Guppy, those photos are great!! Some really creative ideas!! Love them! 

I've been losing bits of what I think are plug for awhile now, too... but no blood or even pinkishness and I also read that it rebuilds itself, so haven't worried about it. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you :blush:

yeah i dont worry about it either. It does replenish itself. Loosing bits of mucous plug isn't the same as a bloody show, so i wouldn't be concerned either. And its one of those loco signs that mean absolutely nothing about when labor will start (the mucous plug, i mean)


----------



## saphire76

JP- Thanks for the card tip! I got that in my registry too. hmmm not that I have any good photos of my little man but maybe I can come up with something.

Guppy - cute photo shoot!!! Love the pics. 

It never works for me when I try to post pics on here :(

I'm a little upset with my OB right now and not sure what to do: I asked him at 5 weeks if he goes to the hospital I want to deliver at he says yes. Now last week I ask him when I register w that because I know he is mainly in the other hospital and he says why does your insurance make you go to Riverview? I say no I just want to go there and he says well we will get you registered at both because I can't split in 2 and if I am delivering in Monmouth you'll go there. UGh no!!! This is why I asked 15 weeks ago!!! So what do I do? only register at Riverview and if he dosen't show let one of the on staff OB's catch the baby? Switch practices at 30 weeks? I do not want to go to Monmouth!! Ok rant over but I really can't stop worring so what do you ladies think?


----------



## Guppy051708

Outside of this incident, what do you think of your OB? are you comfortable with him? do you both share similar views? Is there anything you dont share the same view on? Does he make you feel negative in anyway, pressure interventions, etc? If you answer yes, i would say get a new doc....i know you are 30 weeks, but i know ppl who changed providers when they were overdue! If you feel very comfortable with him, i would just register at one hospital...you have enough to deal with and you need to know where to travel to when you're in labor! ...plus if im being perfectly honest, you will only see the actual doc a handful of times...the nurses and hospital staff will have a bazillion more times interaction than your doctor. Not to mention even if you do sign up for both hospitals theres a good chance you wouldn't get him anyways...im not trying to be negative, but been there. done that....i would personally just register at whichever hospital you feel the most confident with :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, how did the picture taking go??? I hope that everything went well, cant wait to hear how much fun they were!
> 
> AFM, I have been having terribly strong BH's or mild contractions (whichever way you want to look at it), and I have also been losing parts of my mucus plug. The mucus plug part doesn't worry me, because I lost my plug with DS1 at like 34 weeks and he was still a week late! :haha:
> 
> Those dang mucous plugs really mess with ya mentally lol. I swear i lost mine from like 36 weeks on and he never arrived until almost 42 weeks :wacko: ...this time has been really weird bc i have been loosing a TON of gelatinous sticky stuff since like 2nd tri...i guess thats bits of the plug? I read it regrows itself back.
> 
> The pictures turned out lovely! I am so happy with them! We did them on the coast at a Fort and a lighthouse so i forgot it would be colder there :dohh: poor DS was frigid and he wasn't happy for very long. He got really upset and i actually felt really bad. So we didn't get many with him, but we did get some and they are all priceless :cloud9: I will attach the pics at the bottom of this response :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> sparklez - your bump is amazing too ! where are everyones stretchies ? !?!?
> i have them everywhere :cry: although no new ones from holly other than on my boobiesClick to expand...
> 
> I am :cry: with you! I have them ALL over my bump :sad1: :hugs:
> 
> Oh and about your c-section/vaginal birth, im really happy for you that this time you'll be able to see your baby being born :cloud9: that will be such an incredible experience no matter how she arrives :cloud9:
> 
> *JP*-I hope you have a great holiday season despite the madness. Sorry DH is gone :hugs: That has to be tough. I give it up to anyone in the military or have close bonds to someone in military. That would be so hard to see them come and go like that, but nonetheless i am grateful ya'll have the hearts you do about it <3 I love pinterest! I need to start following your boards bc that sounds super yummy!!!! If you dont mind my asking, what is your name so i can do that? No pressure :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and we just got our Christmas Cards done last night at Target :D GMTA :smug: I was a bit upset though because everything looked perfect on the screen. All of the words fit and everything. But then when we got home and i pulled them out the "n" in season was cut off the page :( I think the employees inserted the paper into the printer incorrectly :grr: oh well. they went out this AM. I didn't feel like going back to complain :blush:
> 
> *Sparklez*Lovely lovely bump! I hope you are able to have your homebirth :dust:
> 
> *KellyC75*- beautiful baby bumpage :cloud9:
> 
> *Almost Mama*I am glad you are feeling better...what a mean wifey :haha: JK Thank you for your comments on the photos :kiss:...i LOVE that nursery! it is sooo very beautiful!!! come decorate my house :haha:
> 
> *swanxxsong*-you are too cute! I love the bump pic especially with the oranges lol. Lucky about no stretchies! I honestly think its genetic (it depends on skin elasticity). No matter how many creams and oils ive used, it just doesn't work :nope: you look great! i cant wait to hear and see you mat photos! that will be lovely....glad your feet arn't so swelled!...it is always a good excuse for a foot rub though :winkwink:
> 
> hope your day at work goes quickly!
> 
> *Jokerette*- perfect bump! Your tummy looks really toned! thats awesome!
> 
> *AFM*- baby boy has just been moving soo much these last couple of days! He is def in a different position than Isaiah EVER was because he is actually kicking my ribs and that never happend with isaiah! (i imagine due to his consistant posterior position :wacko:)
> I have a MW appt this afternoon. Hopefully they will tell me if i can do the homebirth or not!!! Im so anxious for them to decide lol. Also im happy to get my iron levels checked to see if they are up to par. Ive been on the food based iron for about a month and before that i was on the OTC iron for like 2 months so hopefully its up!
> 
> I hope the MW confirms the babys position! If this one is head down and NOT posterior than i am busting out the birth ball and bouncing on it to help engage! lol I dont want to start doing that until anterior is confirmed, bc i think last time my bouncing on the ball so much and him being back to back just reinforced it...dont want to do that this time!
> 
> Here are some Maternity/Family pics :D There are more on FB if anyone is interested...i dont want to be vein and flood this board :haha:Click to expand...

Awe, thanks hon! 
I'll message you with my name! 
The pictures are GORGEOUS!!!!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> JP- Thanks for the card tip! I got that in my registry too. hmmm not that I have any good photos of my little man but maybe I can come up with something.
> 
> Guppy - cute photo shoot!!! Love the pics.
> 
> It never works for me when I try to post pics on here :(
> 
> I'm a little upset with my OB right now and not sure what to do: I asked him at 5 weeks if he goes to the hospital I want to deliver at he says yes. Now last week I ask him when I register w that because I know he is mainly in the other hospital and he says why does your insurance make you go to Riverview? I say no I just want to go there and he says well we will get you registered at both because I can't split in 2 and if I am delivering in Monmouth you'll go there. UGh no!!! This is why I asked 15 weeks ago!!! So what do I do? only register at Riverview and if he dosen't show let one of the on staff OB's catch the baby? Switch practices at 30 weeks? I do not want to go to Monmouth!! Ok rant over but I really can't stop worring so what do you ladies think?

No problem! They have free shipping deals too, but I didn't spend enough (before the discounts)!! 

Personally...I'd deliver at the hospital that you're comfortable with. The doctor is only a Tiny part of your actual delivery so I wouldn't worry about him being there or not. There will be A doctor there for you!! And even if you were at the hospital that he happened to be at, there's a chance he wouldn't be in with you if he had to do a section or someone delivers at the same time, etc.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm not trying to be nosy, but why don't you want to go to the other hospital? 

In my experience, it's true what the other ladies said: you will see nurses a lot more than your actual dr... But also, if you need something like an emergency section, you'll want your dr there and not some random dr...

I guess you just have to weigh what's more important-- having your preferred hospital or your preferred dr, since in the end you may not get both.


----------



## mumanddad

tiger said:


> sparklez - your bump is amazing too ! where are everyones stretchies ? !?!?
> i have them everywhere :cry: although no new ones from holly other than on my boobies

I have bad stretch marks :(


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy- your photos look AWESOME!!!! i love them! The shadow one is really cool! :) I am getting mine done in about a month and I might have to borrow that idea :)

Saphire- oh gosh,... i dont know. I have never been through this so I don't really have much to offer... only I think If I really really liked my doctor I would register at both hospitals to ensure that I could get him. If not then I'd probably switch doctors to one that could guarentee where I'd be delivering. How will you know on that day where to go?? Did he explain the process to you? How many patients does he have and does he have any due around the same time as you that go to Monmoth?

--------------------------
Stretch marks... i have them on the underside of my boobs, like ALOT of them. And i just found my first one on my stomach really low near my bikini line... i have a feeling more will be coming. Do you ladies buy into all those lotions etc? I hear alot of it is just genetics


----------



## saphire76

Thanks ladies! I really don't care too much about the Dr. lol he delivered my son but it wasn't any fun (not that it was his fault) just meaning that I feel that the nurses do most of the work anyway. I do know the drs that are at the hospital I want to go to they just were not in my plan. Long story short if I have to choose dr or hospital I would choose hospital. I guess my ? is he can't make me go there right?

The hospital that I don't want to go to has a nicu that is great but other than that it's not anything great. My dad had surgery there and the staff was not great my mom had her overies out and she pretty much took care of herself. The one I want to go to has all private rooms, they all have a water view, they give you a candle light dinner of steak and sparkling cider the last night, you can get bed side spa treatments and it is 5 miles from my house the other is 15 and no one except imediate family came to visit last time cause it is on a 1 lane rd and traffic is a nightmare.

So? should I just fight my nonconfrontational bone and tell him I'm not going to Monmouth and see if he just flat out says he won't go? My husband says if I register at both no matter what the dr will say I have to go to monmouth ( the one I don't want) 

Ugh who wants to worry about this at week 30? this is why I asked at week 5!!!
s
s


----------



## saphire76

Jokerette- I believe that you either get them or you don't I doubt lotions make a difference. I think like everything else it's genetics.


----------



## mumanddad

I tried all sorts of lotion in my first pregnancy and they never worked!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I never tried anything first time and got lots... sort of regretted it. But there are lots of women who say they tried oils and butters and whatnot and still got them, so that makes me feel better about being lazy about the whole thing. :)
I don't seem to have gotten new ones. But the old ones are definitely showing themselves. :shrug: 

I would say go to the hospital you want-- it sounds a lot better. If you don't mind this dr, I would stick with him, just for simplicity's sake... and just register at riverview, and if your dr can't make it... :shrug: Maybe familiarize yourself with the dr's who are likely to deliver you at riverview if your doc can't/won't come? 

Ugh, ladies, I'm so tired today!! Anyone else feeling just exhausted lately?


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay girls, won&#8217;t lie I&#8217;m a little freaked out today haha.

I have been having these weird sensations almost all day. I feel &#8220;tight&#8221; inside, but like, it&#8217;s not like a tightening of my uterus, per se, like when I have a BH contraction. It just feels like suddenly I&#8217;m really tight and awkward and whatever. Kind of annoying, and bizarre, but whatever.

So then I wander into the bathroom because I&#8217;m getting worried not understanding what&#8217;s happening and I lift my shirt to look and I feel as though I may have grown overnight&#8230; not sure&#8230; but there are stretch marks where there were none yesterday! 

Is this what it feels like, then? Or rather, am I feeling a growth spurt that&#8217;s suddenly stretching my skin beyond its capacity? I just felt so &#8216;heavy&#8217; today &#8211; and am having a really tough time describing how I feel &#8211; and then boom, I look and I&#8217;m baring stretch marks! And the crazy thing is, I even didn&#8217;t eat breakfast because I was feeling off, and delayed lunch for a few hours more than usual&#8230; and the stretching and tightening happened long before that.

Sorry, I sound like a paranoid nutcase but I&#8217;m like o-O right now. xD


----------



## tiggertea

Sounds like a growth spurt to me swan! And the beginnings of the joys that are the final tri! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

I just went out into the other room (here at work) and my girlfriend goes, "OH GIRL look, you dropped!" So it would appear that Aria (at least somewhat) dropped today and that's what suddenly happened? Everything I've googled online since she said that kind of connects with what I've been feeling, so I guess shes right? Out of curiosity I'm going to take a photo of my stomach in a moment and compare it to last night's, haha.


eta// Photo from last night, photo from just now. 

My panic is fading now as things make sense, but I feel like she's early to drop? haha.
 



Attached Files:







Drop.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sparklez

love the ? pic guppy, we all know it's a :blue: :winkwink:

saphire that's such a shame, hope you get it sorted. in our area we had a dedicated homebirth team... until last week :growlmad: now it's disbanded and we'll end up with any midwife rom anywhere in the county could take over an hour for them to get here and they might be anti homebirth/ inexperienced in home birth etc etc

love those bumps kelly and jokerette. I'm in a january group on fb and the bumps on there are HUGE!!

love your nursery almost mama, it's so sweet

I have been using sanctuary spa mum to be lotion as I was given it as a gift, and so far so good but know a lot of peopl who are fine until last couple of weeks then get loads. It is nice to spend 5 min rubbing in though and baby always responds but sometimes it's really cold!!

swan sounds like she has dropped, I always get lots of tightening on the days my belly button moves more towards being an outie!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> --------------------------
> Stretch marks... i have them on the underside of my boobs, like ALOT of them. And i just found my first one on my stomach really low near my bikini line... i have a feeling more will be coming. Do you ladies buy into all those lotions etc? I hear alot of it is just genetics

I don't have any yet. And my mom only got a couple tiny ones on her breasts that went away. I've read a lot that says it's genetic (fingers crossed) but I still lotion up. It can't HURT and lotion helps your skin to stay more elastic...which is what we want! But I've Always been a lotion freak!


----------



## swanxxsong

I feel a bit silly now as finally, my body feels normal again &#8211; well, except now I have a lot more pressure down south so I&#8217;m peeing a LOT more and whatnot. But it makes sense as to why. I hate being so neurotic but it was just SUCH a weird feeling all morning and early afternoon. She&#8217;s been very quiet today, but she just had the hiccups so I know she&#8217;s alright; just shifting herself downward I guess! Haha.

So now to read back, since my panic session has ended. Ya&#8217;ll must think I&#8217;m a neurotic nutjob by now. :haha:

RE: Mucus plug, haven&#8217;t noticed any of mine going yet, but have had a lot of increased discharge lately. Yick, lol! I feel like I&#8217;m back to TTC with tracking my CM and its consistency. Oh glory days xD

Saphire, it&#8217;s a tough call, and honestly, a difficult decision for me to offer any insight upon, since I don&#8217;t know how connected you feel to your doctor, etc. If I were you and did not desire to deliver in the other hospital though, I wouldn&#8217;t register there. I found a new practice due to not wanting to deliver in the hospital with which my former OBG was affiliated, and I would only go to that hospital if it was a true emergency. Lol. Reputation and such brought me to search for another hospital. If I was concerned that myself or my baby wouldn&#8217;t get proper or sufficient care at the other hospital, I wouldn&#8217;t register and would take my chances with another OBG, or hopes that he could make it. If it wasn&#8217;t a matter of that, I&#8217;d stick with my OBG and wherever he wanted to deliver, if that makes sense. Depends on YOUR preference of what&#8217;s more important; which to me, sounds like the location is, over the person delivering. 

Jokerette, I think it&#8217;s genetics. My friend bought me a crapload of lotions and I&#8217;ve been using them all and well, lo and behold, today the stretch marks appeared! I&#8217;m feverishly loading my tattoo with lotion though, because I don&#8217;t care &#8211; tiger stripe me ANYWHERE but there please. >.< If I gotta have them, I gotta have them but PLEASE not there. :haha: I&#8217;ve known plenty of women to lotion up who still got them. Such a pain. Though I have heard the same women say the lotion DID help with making them lighten faster post-birth and all.

My mom got no stretch marks with either of us. My sister was covered in them. Looks like I&#8217;ll suffer at least some. Boo! Haha.

Amaryllis, I feel exhausted nonstop. I don&#8217;t think I can possibly get enough sleep if I tried! LOL.

Thanks TiggerTea! I think she&#8217;s just growing like a darn weed in there, and shifting her little body downward in the process. Sigh. LOL.

Good to know Sparklez! I haven&#8217;t fully turned outward yet, but getting closer. And the stretch marks are a little darker now than they were when I noticed them earlier. Guess it&#8217;s just the changes all happening in a flash! ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe yeah your bump def looks lower. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps Girls :kiss: Lovely photos Guppy :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ive just booked in for a 3/4D scan....:baby:

Its on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Saphire, I would definitely go with what makes you feel most comfortable. If you feel like you need to go to a different doctor just so that you can have you hospital I would. Your doctor cannot MAKE you go to the other hospital.... it might just mean that a different doctor will deliver the baby, but in order for you to get treated like a queen it is worth it. :)

AFM I think that when I go to the Drs on Wednesday, I might ask about getting checked, as the baby has been pushing really hard and low. Today I took my mom to lunch for her birthday and I had to stop like 4 times because it was hurting sooooooo bad. I did not have this kind of pain or discomfort with either of the boys :(


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, how did the picture taking go??? I hope that everything went well, cant wait to hear how much fun they were!
> 
> AFM, I have been having terribly strong BH's or mild contractions (whichever way you want to look at it), and I have also been losing parts of my mucus plug. The mucus plug part doesn't worry me, because I lost my plug with DS1 at like 34 weeks and he was still a week late! :haha:
> 
> Those dang mucous plugs really mess with ya mentally lol. I swear i lost mine from like 36 weeks on and he never arrived until almost 42 weeks :wacko: ...this time has been really weird bc i have been loosing a TON of gelatinous sticky stuff since like 2nd tri...i guess thats bits of the plug? I read it regrows itself back.
> 
> The pictures turned out lovely! I am so happy with them! We did them on the coast at a Fort and a lighthouse so i forgot it would be colder there :dohh: poor DS was frigid and he wasn't happy for very long. He got really upset and i actually felt really bad. So we didn't get many with him, but we did get some and they are all priceless :cloud9: I will attach the pics at the bottom of this response :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> sparklez - your bump is amazing too ! where are everyones stretchies ? !?!?
> i have them everywhere :cry: although no new ones from holly other than on my boobiesClick to expand...
> 
> I am :cry: with you! I have them ALL over my bump :sad1: :hugs:
> 
> Oh and about your c-section/vaginal birth, im really happy for you that this time you'll be able to see your baby being born :cloud9: that will be such an incredible experience no matter how she arrives :cloud9:
> 
> *JP*-I hope you have a great holiday season despite the madness. Sorry DH is gone :hugs: That has to be tough. I give it up to anyone in the military or have close bonds to someone in military. That would be so hard to see them come and go like that, but nonetheless i am grateful ya'll have the hearts you do about it <3 I love pinterest! I need to start following your boards bc that sounds super yummy!!!! If you dont mind my asking, what is your name so i can do that? No pressure :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and we just got our Christmas Cards done last night at Target :D GMTA :smug: I was a bit upset though because everything looked perfect on the screen. All of the words fit and everything. But then when we got home and i pulled them out the "n" in season was cut off the page :( I think the employees inserted the paper into the printer incorrectly :grr: oh well. they went out this AM. I didn't feel like going back to complain :blush:
> 
> *Sparklez*Lovely lovely bump! I hope you are able to have your homebirth :dust:
> 
> *KellyC75*- beautiful baby bumpage :cloud9:
> 
> *Almost Mama*I am glad you are feeling better...what a mean wifey :haha: JK Thank you for your comments on the photos :kiss:...i LOVE that nursery! it is sooo very beautiful!!! come decorate my house :haha:
> 
> *swanxxsong*-you are too cute! I love the bump pic especially with the oranges lol. Lucky about no stretchies! I honestly think its genetic (it depends on skin elasticity). No matter how many creams and oils ive used, it just doesn't work :nope: you look great! i cant wait to hear and see you mat photos! that will be lovely....glad your feet arn't so swelled!...it is always a good excuse for a foot rub though :winkwink:
> 
> hope your day at work goes quickly!
> 
> *Jokerette*- perfect bump! Your tummy looks really toned! thats awesome!
> 
> *AFM*- baby boy has just been moving soo much these last couple of days! He is def in a different position than Isaiah EVER was because he is actually kicking my ribs and that never happend with isaiah! (i imagine due to his consistant posterior position :wacko:)
> I have a MW appt this afternoon. Hopefully they will tell me if i can do the homebirth or not!!! Im so anxious for them to decide lol. Also im happy to get my iron levels checked to see if they are up to par. Ive been on the food based iron for about a month and before that i was on the OTC iron for like 2 months so hopefully its up!
> 
> I hope the MW confirms the babys position! If this one is head down and NOT posterior than i am busting out the birth ball and bouncing on it to help engage! lol I dont want to start doing that until anterior is confirmed, bc i think last time my bouncing on the ball so much and him being back to back just reinforced it...dont want to do that this time!
> 
> Here are some Maternity/Family pics :D There are more on FB if anyone is interested...i dont want to be vein and flood this board :haha:Click to expand...


awww thanks steph :)
and there's that pic that i love!!!!!!! i want i want i want!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi Ladies!!

It has been FOREVER since I have gotten on here! I feel like I am so out of touch with everyone on here. I hope you are all doing well! So many great bumps! You all look beautiful! :) I'll attach my 30w3d bump at the bottom of this. I had just gotten done eating a big lunch, so I'm a little smaller than what the pictures seem...although now 2 weeks later. I'm probably about like the pictures. :)

JP - A coworker of mine says she swears by doubling up..so you do a water proof cover/pad, and a sheet. Then, another water proof cover/pad, and a sheet. So that way in the middle of the night you can throw the messed up ones in a heap in the laundry, and the crib is already set to go! I already have my crib doubled up because I thought it was genius!

Swan - Glad your appointment went well, and that your swelling was nothing serious! You look great in your bump pics! 

AlmostMama - your nursery is GORGEOUS! Love the green and pink.

I have no stretch marks yet...I have lathered up with palmer's stretch mark cream, and cocoa butter lotion, and oil since I found out I was pregnant. I know that if I going to get them, its inevitable, but I am going to try and keep things moirsturized to hold off the inevitable as long as possible!! :)

So I don't have a diaper bag yet...and am looking at all different kinds. I have had two friends say, "Get ones that zip closed, not the kind with a flap." So I have been steering towards ones that zip. Anyone have an recommendations on things to look for in a diaper bag? 

Here's me and Mallory!
 



Attached Files:







erinbump1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









erinbump2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Totally got a shopping SCORE today!! Victoria's secret has cami's on sale so I got a cami and then there's a code for a free pack of perfumes, a code for free shipping, and I won a 10$ gift code the other day on FB. It was 60$ worth of stuff. I paid a grand total of 3.90$. Lol


----------



## Jokerette

Swan you totally dropped! Glad there was an answer to the way you were feeling :)

Redheadbabies - you look awesome!!

--------------
We got a hottub from DH's parents and finally got it running. I normally love going in at 104 degrees but obviously I can't do that! I know I can't raise my core body temperature but we set it at 99-100degrees and I went in yesterday and it felt so nice to be weightless. Do you ladies think that's ok as long as we keep it very clean? Or is it not worth it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

About the diaper bag... I had two, one bigger and one smaller. One zipped on top and the other had a snap (that left it partially open). I liked both... Idk specifically why people told you the flap is bad, except that maybe it just takes longer to open and close. 
I liked that mine had pockets inside for bottles rather than just elastic bands so that I could stick an ice pack in there, too. 
Also, I recommend one that can be thrown in the washer. 'Cause it will get pretty gross, from leaking juice, diaper cream incidents, and sitting on the floor everywhere you go. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Jokerette-- that can't be much warmer than a bath, right? So the temp is probably okay... do they advise against hot tubs because of bacteria? 
Idk. I'm all about not taking risks, so I probably wouldn't... but it's probably fine? Yeah, I'm not helpful at all. :)


----------



## KjConard

I would probably wait until the baby is here to go into the hot tub, but like the comment above, I'm all about avoiding taking risks. You could call your midwife/doctor and see what they suggest.

I can only imagine how nice it must have felt to be weightless in the water! It sounds so good, especially for my lower back right now!


----------



## Jokerette

i know im so torn... i think the temperature is okay but i dont want to risk bacteria... but then again we are the ones cleaning it so i think we can monitor it. It cant be dirtier than swimming in a lake can it? oh, it was just so relaxing and a nice bonding experience with DH. oh so torn... Guppy? help :)


----------



## saphire76

Swan & TeQuiero- I feel super low too! I have to pee all the time and I don't know if it's weird but it happens at night a lot like she settles in really low for some reason which is weird for a girl right?


----------



## bellasMommy18

my expected due date is feb 12th, its a girl.


----------



## monkeydo

Hi Bellasmommy! 

Had my 32 week midwife appointment today and she said the head is very low in my pelvis, with baby lying to the right which is crazy because I've slept on my left EVERY SINGLE NIGHT since I found out I was pregnant, even though it's more comfy for me to sleep on the right. Cheeky baby!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

I was told no hot tubs or sitting in a hot bath for longer than 15 mins.. so i wouldnt risk it either.. only a couple months left.. :) But in the end its ob. up to you.. many women have done things that they aren't supposed and are still okay.. I bet your dr would advise against it though..

Hope your all well.. and ready for christmas.. :) Im getting there.. then focus on baby after the holidays.. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

RedHead, that is a brilliant idea! I just jotted it down, so that I can keep that in mind for the future. :) I already have one mattress pad and a few sets of sheets, so I just need to get another pad. That&#8217;ll be great for those mid-night changes. So easy! Thanks for sharing! Love your bump pics, you look fabulous! As for the diaper bag, the one I have now (from LLBean) is a zipper bag. I&#8217;m definitely going to get a second back-up bag, but didn&#8217;t decide upon what exactly yet. :)

Hope all is okay TeQuiero and sorry you&#8217;re in such discomfort! I feel that way a bit today; just feel as though she&#8217;s hitting down really hard and walking is not comfortable nor easy. Grr.

Ahh, what a steal JP! I just went on a shopping splurge at VS. :D Got their new Angel perfume that I love for only 15 bucks, because it was 25 dollars for Black Friday and then I had a 10 dollar card for my upcoming birthday. :dance: Now I have two secret Santa cards to use (each worth ten bucks) but IDK what to buy. 

Ooooh the hot tub sounds lovely Jokerette! What a nice way to relax! I have no advice to give as I was told to avoid them, and have no access to one anyway so the thought never really crossed my mind. :haha: I&#8217;d definitely agree with the ladies above and say to ask the nurse or doctor, see what they suggest. 

Saphire, my mom actually said last week how she thinks I was already carrying low, especially for a girl. :rofl: And now, even lower! Guess that&#8217;s just another wives&#8217; tale of sorts perhaps?

Welcome BellasMommy!

Haha aww Monkey! Mine&#8217;s definitely resting further on my left, and I sleep on my left&#8230; but it&#8217;s almost annoying at times because she tends to be a bit under me when I sleep on my side and then she kicks the bed and it kind of is uncomfortable. Little punk!

Hi Rojo! Hope all is well with you &#8211; we&#8217;re so close to the holidays and then&#8230; OUR DUE DATES!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> Swan you totally dropped! Glad there was an answer to the way you were feeling :)
> 
> Redheadbabies - you look awesome!!
> 
> --------------
> We got a hottub from DH's parents and finally got it running. I normally love going in at 104 degrees but obviously I can't do that! I know I can't raise my core body temperature but we set it at 99-100degrees and I went in yesterday and it felt so nice to be weightless. Do you ladies think that's ok as long as we keep it very clean? Or is it not worth it?

I've always been told that it has to be at body temp so as not to raise Your temp - it being clean isn't the issue (obviously you don't want it dirty, lol, but the big issue is the temp)! We have one and we set it at 98 degrees when I want to use it. Dh refuses to get in it when it's that "cold" but it still feels good to me, especially when it's cold out!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Good morning ladies!! Tuesday. Oh boy I still have so much to do!! I finished another paper today so I'm on track to finish by the end of the week - I have 3 left. After I finish this I'm going to go juice all the oranges we brought back. Yesterday I did all the lemons and tangerines so it'll be nice to have that all taken care of. I think this afternoon I'm going to either try to finish Dh's blanket or start my sisters. Dh's I can finish anywhere because it's just surface stitching/crochet. Nikki's is a sewing project so I need to make sure I finish it before we leave for Christmas!! I still need to order her some gifts but I'm having an issue with spending a ton of money...I don't HAVE a ton to spend an so I want the best bang for my buck. But I always get her great gifts and I feel like this year won't be so great. :-( She's 11 so she's really my Baby Sister, you know? I like spoiling her!!! She wants American Girl stuff and usually I'd spend about 100$ on her stuff.


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok ladies, updating from all of my pain lately..... last night DH and I had :sex: and then I was spotting afterwards (guessing DH just hit my cervix) but today Adelina hasn't moved hardly at all..... I am going to keep paying attention to her and if she doesn't move much before 5 I am going to call my Drs office to see what they say. They will probably say to wait until tomorrow since I have an appt at 930 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jokerette

JohnsPrincess said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Swan you totally dropped! Glad there was an answer to the way you were feeling :)
> 
> Redheadbabies - you look awesome!!
> 
> --------------
> We got a hottub from DH's parents and finally got it running. I normally love going in at 104 degrees but obviously I can't do that! I know I can't raise my core body temperature but we set it at 99-100degrees and I went in yesterday and it felt so nice to be weightless. Do you ladies think that's ok as long as we keep it very clean? Or is it not worth it?
> 
> I've always been told that it has to be at body temp so as not to raise Your temp - it being clean isn't the issue (obviously you don't want it dirty, lol, but the big issue is the temp)! We have one and we set it at 98 degrees when I want to use it. Dh refuses to get in it when it's that "cold" but it still feels good to me, especially when it's cold out!!Click to expand...

so you think bacteria is not an issue?... obviously we WILL keep it clean of course. But, can bacteria get up inside me if i am soaking? what about after my mucous plug goes away? Can it get inside the amniotic sac, or weaken it somehow?


----------



## Jokerette

TeQuiero said:


> Ok ladies, updating from all of my pain lately..... last night DH and I had :sex: and then I was spotting afterwards (guessing DH just hit my cervix) but today Adelina hasn't moved hardly at all..... I am going to keep paying attention to her and if she doesn't move much before 5 I am going to call my Drs office to see what they say. They will probably say to wait until tomorrow since I have an appt at 930 tomorrow morning.

TeQuiro, keeping you in my thoughts... but try not to worry!!! i dont think sex can hurt the baby :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## Jokerette

I am about halfway done my teddy bear I am making for Kenny. It was a rug hook kit and now I am finally sewing the parts together and stuffing them! :)
 



Attached Files:







teddy.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## saphire76

Welcome-Bellasmommy

Tequiero- thinking about you. I think we are all just sensitive. I get scared everytime after sex and I can't feel her. I go down and use the doppler sometimes just to feel better. I'm sure all is good!


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Welcome-Bellasmommy
> 
> Tequiero- thinking about you. I think we are all just sensitive. I get scared everytime after sex and I can't feel her. I go down and use the doppler sometimes just to feel better. I'm sure all is good!

It is definitely all quite scarey... i didnt mean to sound insensitive. I have been so worried about sex that i have only baby-danced 4 times since we got our BFP... i had alittle bleeding and it freaked me out so now we just find other ways ;)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Swan you totally dropped! Glad there was an answer to the way you were feeling :)
> 
> Redheadbabies - you look awesome!!
> 
> --------------
> We got a hottub from DH's parents and finally got it running. I normally love going in at 104 degrees but obviously I can't do that! I know I can't raise my core body temperature but we set it at 99-100degrees and I went in yesterday and it felt so nice to be weightless. Do you ladies think that's ok as long as we keep it very clean? Or is it not worth it?
> 
> I've always been told that it has to be at body temp so as not to raise Your temp - it being clean isn't the issue (obviously you don't want it dirty, lol, but the big issue is the temp)! We have one and we set it at 98 degrees when I want to use it. Dh refuses to get in it when it's that "cold" but it still feels good to me, especially when it's cold out!!Click to expand...
> 
> so you think bacteria is not an issue?... obviously we WILL keep it clean of course. But, can bacteria get up inside me if i am soaking? what about after my mucous plug goes away? Can it get inside the amniotic sac, or weaken it somehow?Click to expand...

Since it's YOUR hot tub, and YOU are making sure it's clean, I honestly wouldn't be worried about bacteria. I talked to my doc about ours after he said "No hot tubs" and said, "What if we have one at home?" He said that was totally different. Since we could regulate the temp, I could go in as much as I want as long as I keep it at 98 or below.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> I am about halfway done my teddy bear I am making for Kenny. It was a rug hook kit and now I am finally sewing the parts together and stuffing them! :)

That's awesome!!! I had no idea they had kits to make things like that! I think it was only for like...rugs and pillows!!! Love!! I'm crocheting Sebastian a teddy bear...cute so far!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww that teddy bear is so cute!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Awww your teddy bear is lovely.

Myself and hubby havnt had sex at all this whole pregnancy :( im so scared to due to the past :(

Baby is probably just having a longer snooze babe xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

We've barely DTD either Hayleigh. A mix of us being nervous and me being uncomfortable... lol. But hey there is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Jokerette

Our poor guys... They go from doing it all the time when TTC to being cut-off ;) LOL

I guess poor us too!


----------



## swanxxsong

SO true! :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

I started to squish her earlier.... just to make her move! I know (mean mommy), but it got her to give me 10 good pushes!! :haha: I felt sooooo bad for DH because he was so scared that he hurt me or Adelina, I told him that it happening like that is often normal. He was soooo scared though and I told him to not be scared. And he didn't have any sensitivity problems when I was pregnant with DS2. DH has been lucky enough to keep getting lucky, he wasn't so lucky with DS2, because DS2 did not like us to bother him!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DH hasn't wanted to touch me since I started showing. :( And lately, I've been wanting it. We've dtd maybe four or five times since my bfp. I wish we could get some in before the baby comes, 'cause then it's going to be even harder and I probably won't be interested for awhile... not to mention not even thinking about it for the first six weeks anyway. 

I often lie on my right side because it's more comfortable and I get sciatica on my left side... but baby is definitely hanging out on the left and has pretty much since I've been able to tell where s/he is. And s/he kicks the bed if I lie on my left and acts unhappy. So I guess we're both happier with me on my right. I heard they tell you the left is better because of your liver? Idk. Crumb and I are happy on the right.


----------



## Guppy051708

RE:: mucous plug and bacteria ---> because the mucous plug regenerates itself, this is not a concern. But in a hypothetical situation: if they mucous plug didn't regenerate (it would but just for an example) as long as the bag of waters is intacted, infection is highly unlikely. The bag of waters is what protects everything...the mucous plug def helps prevent infection as well, but the big one is the bag of waters. ...thats why they say if you water broke you shouldn't put anything in your vagina. but that it is TOTALLY different than the mucous plug thing....many women loose the mucous plug frequently during pregancy, especially moms who have already given birth once :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

cute teddy bear!


----------



## Jokerette

AmaryllisRed said:


> DH hasn't wanted to touch me since I started showing. :( And lately, I've been wanting it. We've dtd maybe four or five times since my bfp. I wish we could get some in before the baby comes, 'cause then it's going to be even harder and I probably won't be interested for awhile... not to mention not even thinking about it for the first six weeks anyway.
> 
> I often lie on my right side because it's more comfortable and I get sciatica on my left side... but baby is definitely hanging out on the left and has pretty much since I've been able to tell where s/he is. And s/he kicks the bed if I lie on my left and acts unhappy. So I guess we're both happier with me on my right. I heard they tell you the left is better because of your liver? Idk. Crumb and I are happy on the right.

I think the left side is the "best", but the right side is good too. I also find myself prefering the right side. The side is still better than back or stomach... but even those I think are okay from time to time. My doctor told me to trust my body and if it felt comfortable then it was good to get rest and as long as I felt circulation and was able to breathe properly then its okay! :)



Guppy051708 said:


> RE:: mucous plug and bacteria ---> because the mucous plug regenerates itself, this is not a concern. But in a hypothetical situation: if they mucous plug didn't regenerate (it would but just for an example) as long as the bag of waters is intacted, infection is highly unlikely. The bag of waters is what protects everything...the mucous plug def helps prevent infection as well, but the big one is the bag of waters. ...thats why they say if you water broke you shouldn't put anything in your vagina. but that it is TOTALLY different than the mucous plug thing....many women loose the mucous plug frequently during pregancy, especially moms who have already given birth once :thumbup:

You're the best Guppy :) thank you!


----------



## Guppy051708

No problem :thumbup:


i am so flipping board! arg!

Today i spent 3 hours making a photo book on snapfish! It seriously took forever. But im excited to give it to DH for christmas! Its basically our "love story" from when we got married until now :cloud9:

Speaking of snapfish......www.snapfish.com is having a holiday special!!!! If you purchase one photobook, you get 2 more free! And also if you purchase one calendar (you make both with your pictures and such) then you get 2 more free!

I made the grandparents a 2012 calendar filled with pictures of Isaiah. Each month corresponds to pictures taken during that month last yr....can't wait to see them!


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> No problem :thumbup:
> 
> 
> i am so flipping board! arg!
> 
> Today i spent 3 hours making a photo book on snapfish! It seriously took forever. But im excited to give it to DH for christmas! Its basically our "love story" from when we got married until now :cloud9:
> 
> Speaking of snapfish......www.snapfish.com is having a holiday special!!!! If you purchase one photobook, you get 2 more free! And also if you purchase one calendar (you make both with your pictures and such) then you get 2 more free!
> 
> I made the grandparents a 2012 calendar filled with pictures of Isaiah. Each month corresponds to pictures taken during that month last yr....can't wait to see them!

great bargain!!! I love making photo calendars, i do that for our parents too!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

the coupon is only good until the 14th so if any of you do decide to do that, you better start :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy have you accidentally slipped up in real life and said "he" when talking about your baby? I was just thinking how tough that must be... But fun too! Does the real world know that you know?


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy have you accidentally slipped up in real life and said "he" when talking about your baby? I was just thinking how tough that must be... But fun too! Does the real world know that you know?

I did it once, but i was VERY quick to correct it by following with "I say "he" because thats just what i think we are having...although DH is convinced we are having a girl" ....no one even noticed because i did catch it as soon as it flew out of my mouth. Other than that, nope :D Im actually surprised with myself. The cat has def not gotten out of the bag :smug: i guess since DH and i talked about it so much, i am just very aware of what im saying when there baby talk with others...i really wasn't sure, at first, if i would be able to hide it, but so far so good...no one appears to know that i know lol

The RW does not know a clue :D hehe.


----------



## Junebugs

Get bump pics ladies!! I love the pictures Guppy.. you and your family look great!

As for the whole sex thing i haven't had any since we got the BFP ... i have just been to nervous. Then my Dr. also rec. for me to avoid it because of my low lying placenta, just to be safe. Poor guy!

I have been getting alot of BH contractions lately ......other then that everything seems normal


----------



## saphire76

Am I the only one that is back to being so tired? I am fine most of the day at work but by 8pm I have to go to sleep! Last night I went to bed before my 4 yr old. This morning after I dressed and fed him I fell back asleep for 30 minutes while his dad took him to school. I so did not want to get back up for work. It doesn't seem fair to have off finally and then have a newborn and not be able to sleep. I have to figure out how to swing 2 weeks off before the baby is born to rest up! I literally bought my 1st Christmas presents yesterday I am so far behind. I am determined to take Jonas into the city this yr to see the light though I have to do it!!


----------



## mumanddad

Im with you on the tiredness hun its horrible, im getting atleast 7 hours a night normally 9 though but i could easily sleep half the day.

I have also had to change my diet because all of a suddon i have been cramped up with constipation really badly so hoping all bran for breakfast and less fruit will help me out (i eat about 7 bits of fruit a day).

Has anyone been told this before--- my mw has said im carrying a serious amount of fluid.

She said 5 cm is the lowest it can be and 21 cm is the most well im carrying 19.5 cm of fluid around baby. I thought the more fluid the better it would be for baby am i wrong? :s 

Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## Guppy051708

there is a thing called polyhydromosis (i think thats how its spelled :dohh:) but anyways thats a condition where you make WAY too much amniotic fluid, which can be a concern for prolapsed cord (during labor) and that sort of thing....but you are no where near that!!! Im confused why she even said anything...you are still within the good limits. dont be fearful :hugs: your body knows what its doing :thumbup:


i have been very tired as well...not so easy sleeping with a 15 month old though, who wakes up in the night so im sure that doesn't help much.


----------



## mumanddad

I had a condition in my last pregnancy which was i had an abnormally long cord (cany remember what they called it) but they kept pulling and pulling it after logan had been deleivered so i dont know of she is concern about that x


----------



## Guppy051708

cord length doesn't have much to do with amniotic fluids though....hard to say. but i think based on the levels you said everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, I think I posted about the exhaustion a few days ago? It's like first tri all over again. I'm like a zombie! I get probably 7-8 hours of (usually broken) sleep a night, and it is NOT enough. Pretty sure I need more like 12. 
And yeah, the constipation has recently worsened... but for awhile I was being careful to have my cereal and apple juice every morning, and lately I've been careless about it, so I chalked it up to that. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Iron suppliments (or prenatals with iron) can cause lots of constipation.
The MW suggested i try a food based iron instead (it absorbs MUCH better) and i havn' had a problem since....usually fruit and fiber helps get rid of the constipation...though at this point in pregnancy nothing is a gurantee lol


----------



## Guppy051708

oh and i am happy to report it is true about the food based iron verses the regular (furrouse sulfate) you get at a "regular store"....i have always been anemic when relying on the iron in the prenatal. Then i added in the iron that you purchase at most stores (not the food based kind)...i remained anemic with DS and i ended up with PICA. This time i was doing that i remained anemic. Well the MW suggested switching to a food based iron supp. and i am happy to say that my levels increased in 1 on month from a 10.2-11! So they really are better and plus i havn't been....clogged :blush: ....she was very impressed with it as well and said at this point in pregnancy, due to the blood volume surge, it is VERY VERY hard to get iron levels up. She said an 11 is great for this stage and usually you are NOT likely to increase iron levels...so ladies, if you having issues with that go to an herbal shoppe or health food store and pick up the food based iron!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have STAYED tired the whole pregnancy. I wake up to get Grant ready for school at 6, DH has recently started taking him to the bus stop on his way to the gym, and then I go back to bed for as long as Tony will let me (which is normally like 9). I have been having a hard time getting to sleep though, so it also contributes to the need for sleep!!!

Just got home from my 32 week appt. I met the office's new MW..... she is AWESOME!!! She was really sweet and took her time to get to know us and was really great. She said that if I wanted she would put down for her to be the first person to get called when I go into labor, so that she can be there the whole time with me!
We talked about my pains recently and the spotting and she said that if I have anymore signs of preterm labor to call and they will check me to make sure that Adelina is not coming early. She said that as long as we can make it to 35 weeks we will be fine! :) She made me feel so comfortable, especially with it being the first visit with her! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^Thats awesome news hun!!!!
Im so glad you are loving your MW! Arn't they fabulous :D
I am totally amazed by the difference in my FSBC/HB MWs compared to my hospital "medwives" and OBs! When i visit with my currently MW i never have to wait to be seen. We sip on drinks and chat and get to know each other, go over the medical side (like PB, baby heart beat, FH, weight, iron, sugar, etc) and then she educates me on something. Our sessions last one hour...whereas when i went to my OBs/hospital MWs i waited in the waiting room for 15 minutes. Got a room, had to chat with a nurse for 5 minutes. Waited another 15 min. then finally saw the doc/mw...and it was for maybe 5 minutes....crazy how different the experiences are! I am glad we finally found someone we like! i have been to three different practices (between MCed baby-baby #1 and this baby-baby #3) and it really amazes me the difference in care.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Guppy, that sounds like a very nice experience compared to the usual waiting room- exam room- dr for five minutes. 

TeQuiero, glad you're so happy with the new mw. :thumbup: 

I had about a six week break from the tiredness-- from weeks 20-26. Then boom! hit me like a ton of bricks again. Really, I feel like I still sleep pretty well, so I think it's just hormones and the physical demands of carrying 20 extra pounds around all day. 
It will be much better once he's born and I only have to carry 8. :)


----------



## Jokerette

yeah the tiredness has definitely come back recently... it must be because we are getting bigger! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I&#8217;m with you Saphire &#8211; I&#8217;m literally dragging at work. I wake up at 6am, get home from work at 6pm, make dinner by 7 and then am in bed by 9 at the latest. The housework is so far behind because I can&#8217;t keep up, and poor OH tries so hard to do it himself but he works 3 evenings a week, plus Sundays. I feel bad! lol! I actually just ate a mini-butterfinger in hopes it would revive me because I have another 4 hours left of work and my eyelids are already dropping! :rofl: I think I&#8217;m more tired now than I was in first or second tri. I know at least part of my problem is that I&#8217;m in bed but not sleeping much, so it&#8217;s catching up with my body. But I&#8217;m tired of my coworkers saying, &#8220;You think you&#8217;re tired NOW?!&#8221; Yes, I AM tired now and yes I realize I&#8217;ll be tired later too but seriously, I&#8217;m tired so STFU. :haha: I&#8217;m not bitter at all. ;)

Though my prenatal is chock full of iron, I haven&#8217;t had constipation issues yet (knock on wood!) however I got it very, very badly when I was on Weight Watchers. I ate bran cereal every morning with almond milk and some form of fruit, added a prune or two a day to my diet and drank a lot of water and it did help. But like Guppy said, with pregnancy, sometimes (from what I&#8217;ve been told that is lol) none of that will help anyway due to either the iron or the slowing of the digestive tract. Fruits and veggies are high-fiber though, so I&#8217;d keep eating them too! Apple cider or orange juice helps me when I&#8217;m in a bind (lol) but that&#8217;s not always the most pleasant way to go about it, either&#8230; or beans. They can work wonders too. xDD

Glad your appointment went well TeQuiero! And I&#8217;m so glad for you, that you and the MW hit it off well. That&#8217;s so good to hear! :hugs:

Oh, lovin&#8217; the optimism Amaryllis! I&#8217;m looking forward to this too &#8211; an immediate drop in (some of my extra) weight and carrying a bit of a lighter load! Haha. I also miss exercising, because that really helped me with my energy levels pre-pregnancy, but I haven&#8217;t been able to muster up the strength to keep running since I got pregnant. I ran the Warrior Dash when I was 8 weeks, then my running came to an abrupt halt. :( So I&#8217;m definitely looking forward to that, too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes! I can't wait to get back on the treadmill!! Soon as my dr gives me the go-ahead, I am heading back into the gym. I miss it so much... and I am determined to lose this babyweight PLUS the extra 13 lbs I was still carrying from before. If nothing else, I just want to run again. But being skinny would be nice, too. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow, Guppy, that sounds like a very nice experience compared to the usual waiting room- exam room- dr for five minutes.
> 
> TeQuiero, glad you're so happy with the new mw. :thumbup:
> *
> I had about a six week break from the tiredness-- from weeks 20-26. Then boom!* hit me like a ton of bricks again. Really, I feel like I still sleep pretty well, so I think it's just hormones and the physical demands of carrying 20 extra pounds around all day.
> It will be much better once he's born and I only have to carry 8. :)

Thats EXACTLY what happened to me!!
I think it may have something to do with the large blood volume increase about that time...def takes more energy to regulate more blood.


----------



## Jokerette

We have been watching my brother's dog for him since he has been deployed and he is very very good motivation for exercise. I get home from work, put my feet up and he gives me puppy-dog eyes and i say "Fine..... lets go for a walk!" and he gets all excited! Its so hard to get motivated, but we just do a short walk so nothing too tiring. If it wasnt for the dog and his cute face I'd have stopped walking a looooong time ago!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: my son and your brothers dog sound very similar :rofl: just kidding...although LO does keep me on my feet 24/7...hopefully that means i wont go overdue 2 weeks this time lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ugh I have a case of the lazies!! I finished another paper this morning (2 left) and then finished my sisters blanket (it's in the washer now) and now...lazy. I need to do a million things but I'm tired and not motivated. I guess I could at least start wrapping gifts or something. At 630 one of my friends/neighbors is coming over and we're going to have some guilt free knitting (her) and crocheting (me). I'm hoping to make progress on the surface stitching of Dhs blanket. I need it done before he gets home. 

Uh oh...my little baby pup just curled up on my lap!! I don't know if I have the heart to push her off quite yet since I just trimmed her nails and made one of them bleed. Okay...just a few min...


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies... i think this was talked about a while back but i am to lazy to go back and look though the thread..... :lol: .. 

So today i started drinking the Raspberry Leaf tea. I read it is best to start at 32 weeks with one cup a day and then move up from there (getting to 3-4 cups by the end). Well i drank my 1 cup today and within the hour i had a REALLY strong BH con. it was not painful it was just stronger then what i have been having. 

My question is should i be worried? Or is that what it is suppost to be doing(to make the uterus stronger). I haven't had my more that since then and i feel ok. It could just all be in my mind because i am nevous if i drink so much of this stuff i am going to induce labor... LOL. I have just read so many good things about drinking it and how it helps!


----------



## Guppy051708

June Bugs, i have been taking organic RRLT for about one month now. MW actually made it herself. She said you should actually take it before and during your entire pregnancy. ...I always thought it was unsafe bc i thought it could throw you into labor, but she said that was NOT true, AT ALL. Its job is to tone and strengthen the uterus. But its not going to put you into labor....with that said, i know the first few times i drank my cup of RRLT i had my first BH-ever! And it happened within a half hour of my begining to drink it(mines actually called "pregnancy tea"-same thing though, i think)....its not anything to worry about if it happens...in fact, i wonder if that means its actually working? obviously you dont need BHs to show if its working (because it will help no matter what), but if you do, i think thats a good sign its helping with everything!
Now that ive been drinking one cup a day for 5 weeks, i dont get BHs anymore. And even if i do, im not gonna worry about them

oh and if we ever have another one i will be taking it the entire time!-its safe according to the MW and its actually a good thing...you wont see very many benefits taking it at the super end, it takes time to work well enough.


----------



## Jokerette

What does it do? What are the benefits? Anything that gave me BH would make me nervous... I think


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> June Bugs, i have been taking organic RRLT for about one month now. MW actually made it herself. She said you should actually take it before and during your entire pregnancy. ...I always thought it was unsafe bc i thought it could throw you into labor, but she said that was NOT true, AT ALL. Its job is to tone and strengthen the uterus. But its not going to put you into labor....with that said, i know the first few times i drank my cup of RRLT i had my first BH-ever! And it happened within a half hour of my begining to drink it(mines actually called "pregnancy tea"-same thing though, i think)....its not anything to worry about if it happens...in fact, i wonder if that means its actually working? obviously you dont need BHs to show if its working (because it will help no matter what), but if you do, i think thats a good sign its helping with everything!
> Now that ive been drinking one cup a day for 5 weeks, i dont get BHs anymore. And even if i do, im not gonna worry about them
> 
> oh and if we ever have another one i will be taking it the entire time!-its safe according to the MW and its actually a good thing...you wont see very many benefits taking it at the super end, it takes time to work well enough.

Thank you so much hun!!! I feel so much better knowing you got the same thing as me. I feel 100% fine now... and it wasn't even a bad one it was just stronger then what i had been having. Did you midwife stay anything about moving up to more then one cup a day? And if so when did she say to start moving up?... i read over a couple weeks and by the end you should be drinking 3-4 cups a day.


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> What does it do? What are the benefits? Anything that gave me BH would make me nervous... I think

It is proven to help "Tone" you uterus and therefore helping in the labor process.. but like Guppy said it will not induce labor. 

From the studies i have read that woman that drank it had a faster "second stage of labor" then woman that didn't. I just didn't realize it would give you BH but it makes sense thou...


----------



## suzzle

Oh I'm glad I dropped in! I bought RLT to start on Monday (32w) at 1 cup a day. Several people have freaked out as if I'm trying to start Pre-term labour or something - urgh!

Anyway, I have my GTT tomorrow morning. Can't eat from midnight, just had a nice bowl of porridge :) So dreading the morning though, I'm going to be STARVING and I was told not to have my painkillers either, so I'll be doing the zombie shuffle after getting DS 1 & 2 ready and dropped off at school :-/


----------



## Guppy051708

she didn't mention anything about increasing the amount each day..but i will certainly ask...i think because the stuff she made is made organically and fresh, that its probably a lot more potent than the stuff you get prepackaged. 

Jorkerette, it doesn't usually cause BHs, but it can...i used it during the end of my pregnancy with isaiah and never have had a BH....i think its more common not to have BHs, and plus BHs are not a bad thing! BHs dont lead to labor :nope: ...and this tea is certainly not going to throw you into labor...with that said, i think more you drank it the less BHs, because that only happened to me the first 2x i drank it, after that, havn't had any sinse...i really dont think my careprovider would tell me to take something thats bad or risky :shrug:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Where do you find this tea?? Can I just get it in the tea aisle of a regular grocery store??


----------



## Junebugs

JohnsPrincess said:


> Where do you find this tea?? Can I just get it in the tea aisle of a regular grocery store??

Any organic store would carry it. Even the organic section in you grocery store would. Just remember it is the raspberry *LEAF* tea ... not raspberry tea.


----------



## Guppy051708

TBH, i would go to an herbal shoppe or a health foods store...they do sell RRLT at a regular grociery store, BUT if its not organic, its NOT the real deal and wont do you a bit of good! if you dont have an herbal shoppe or a health food store, get it online. its all over.....places like Wagmens or other grocery stores that have an organic section, may have it too.


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks!!! I'll get some! Does it matter when you drink it? Full stomach etc?


----------



## Guppy051708

not that i have noticed. 
i think you can drink it any time :)
I have to steep mine for 20 minutes...but its homemade so im not sure how different it would be from the store.


----------



## KellyC75

Had my 3/4D baby scan :baby: She is adorable & looks so much like DD already! :cloud9:


----------



## sparklez

KellyC75 said:


> Had my 3/4D baby scan :baby: She is adorable & looks so much like DD already! :cloud9:

cute, we need pics :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Kellyyyyy I want to see pictures too! :D Congrats on a great scan!

TEA. :thumbup: This is such a conversation right up my alley. I LOVE tea. haha. I started drinking https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/PregnancyTea (gift from a friend) around 27 weeks, but not daily, just at random. It's pretty tasty, and I have seen it in the organic sections at Giant, Wegman's and other such grocery stores. Then my sister gave me a huge bag of fresh, organic loose leaf RRL tea and oh my word, is it ever delicious! I think she also got it at Wegman's in their loose leaf section, but I know of a variety of places that do sell it, and have seen it on Amazon as well in various forms. I'm a tea addict but so I wouldn't accidentally drink something with not-healthy herbs in it during pregnancy, I passed on my huge stash of tea to my momma, sister and family friends, leaving only a decaffeinated black tea and now the RRLT in stock. Basically for me, it was because I was out of control with my tea-drinking, so I cut cold turkey until recently. :) I haven't had BH from the RRLT yet, but I am hoping it works its wonders, because it would be awesome to have a shorter second phase of labor, right?! :rofl:

I have been meaning to ask my OBG about it everytime I go, but kept forgetting, so I'm glad someone brought it up here. My brain... it's out the window. :haha: So I'm relieved to hear so many of you have been encouraged to take it by professionals and such, and am glad I'm not the only one taking it! I stopped telling most people because I got tired of them being like OMG DONT START LABOR TOO SOON STOP DRINKING THAT TEA. :dohh: Sigh. xDDDD


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and Jokerette - to echo Guppy, I've never noticed a 'preferred' time to drink it. Sometimes it's how I start my morning before I eat breakfast, other times I drink it with my lunch. The instructions on the packet for the first brand I linked (Traditional Medicinals) said 4 cups daily between meals... but I don't see why it would necessarily matter? :shrug: Then again, I used to drink about 7 cups of tea a day, at least; before, after and during meals. :rofl: But I haven't noticed anything adverse happening based on when I am or am not drinking it. :) HTH!


----------



## Guppy051708

4cups?! :shock: thats nuts lol, 
i have a MW appt in about a week, i will ask if im supposed to increase or not...like i said she called it "pregnancy tea" (i think its the same as RRLT) but its made from scratch so its probably a better quality and thus i wouldn't need to drink so much...whatever brand you get just follow the directions :flower:

ugh, i hate when ppl say "you'll go into labor with that!!!" :wacko: erm no...you wont...and second of all sufficant from the babies lungs being ready signal labor...i really dont think my uterus being toned and strengthened is gonna make his lungs ready any faster! :dohh:


Kelly, can't wait to see pics :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah I was shocked at first too. But it's tasty so whatever. The loose leaf my sister gave me says the same though (that up to 4 cups a day is acceptable, that is), and it's freshly made organic from a local tea grower. :shrug: so I don't know. Haha. She said to work your way up to it though, starting at 1 cup a day and slowing increasing, whereas the boxed stuff just says to dive right in with it. However the box is RRLT combined with a few other flavors and the loose is just RRL and nothing else. So that may be why one says work your way into it and the other says to just start up and boom? [as in, the comparison of ratio of RRL to 'other things' that some teas may have added?] I have NO idea. lol. But I say you're right. Just follow whatever instructions and see how it goes. :thumbup: I am too lazy to pull up their site to check, but I think the boxed stuff I have also has mint and nettle or something, to add some flavor and ease stomach issues you may be having. So depending on how the company or person blends it would probably result in the rationale behind how many cups you need? 

:rofl: omg. Guppy come on don't you know that tea will make lungs grow to full capacity overnight?! ;)

Where's the rest of your pictures momma???? I want to see!!!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy, did you - or anyone else here - use a birthing ball during pregnancy and/or labor with your first? I have some questions about them and well, I always tend to start here in my little safe haven of trusted friends to ask. :thumbup: LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> :rofl: omg. Guppy come on don't you know that tea will make lungs grow to full capacity overnight?! ;)

:rofl: 




swanxxsong said:


> Where's the rest of your pictures momma???? I want to see!!!! :)
> 
> I'll repost. There are some on page 712..please dont think im vein :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, did you - or anyone else here - use a birthing ball during pregnancy and/or labor with your first? I have some questions about them and well, I always tend to start here in my little safe haven of trusted friends to ask. :thumbup: LOL
> 
> I used my birth ball the entire pregnancy!!!! I even tried to use it during labor but that was a no go with all the back labor! Since then ive learned some techiniques on how the birth ball can help with back labor :dohh: i learned a lot at my birth doula and CBE training :thumbup: Ask any question you want!
> IMHO, i think ALL preggo and laboring ladies should have one!!!Click to expand...


 



Attached Files:







385394_141767695932543_128509673925012_179060_17898128_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5









386286_141768239265822_128509673925012_179080_1290734079_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









393241_141767762599203_128509673925012_179064_708695200_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









384556_141768355932477_128509673925012_179085_1266835294_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









390569_141768312599148_128509673925012_179084_894914786_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Guppy051708

And here are some more...
 



Attached Files:







393370_141768029265843_128509673925012_179072_406808973_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









381483_141767822599197_128509673925012_179067_670802518_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









376173_141767659265880_128509673925012_179059_152063783_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









388586_141768289265817_128509673925012_179083_1052549955_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









385844_141767925932520_128509673925012_179070_308814004_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee!! Love the photos - so cute! The last I had seen you posted a few then said more would be on FB but I creeped and didn't see any there. Unless I looked in the wrong place! :haha: you look wonderful and your friend did a great job!!

Well that answers one question. I wanted to know if I should start using it now!! :haha: also wondering what I should be doing on / with it now? I learned some hints for labor in my class but nothing about using it pre labor and such. That was apparently detailed in the more advanced class that we could have taken. XD


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy the newest batch of photos look awesome!! :)

Re: birthing ball... i just got one to sit on while I watch TV, soprt of swivle my hips and things like that. I thought I might kneel over it sometimes to help encourage baby to be in the optimal position. Any of suggestions of other positions I can do starting now?

Also, does this tea look good? I dont have any stores near me that I know of for organic foods... https://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Medicinals-Organic-Raspberry-16-Count/dp/B0009F3PP8
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BvmZ7uMyL._SL500_AA300_PIbundle-6,TopRight,0,0_AA300_SH20_.jpg


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, you and your DH look sooooo cute together and you guys look soo lovingly at each other! I wish my DH would go do pictures like this with me, I would love it.

My best friend asked if her and her kids and DH, me, and our kids can go have group/family pictures taken... and she begged if she can hold Adelina in some of the pictures!! I told her that it sounded like fun to me.... but that the people taking the picture might think that we have that sister wives stuff going on. :haha: but whatever. We say our relationship is kinda like that, but that only one of us does the intimate part of the relationship with DH.... she doesn't mind cooking or cleaning but nothing else :D. I know, we are weird. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: @ sisterwives lol....pictures would be fun and neat though if you two are close like that! just say youre sisters lol

*Jokerette,* that looks like the stuff i had with DS. It looks okay to me, so if you purchased it already it will be okay, but i would suggest this over that:https://www.yourwaterbirth.com/herbals-teas-c-4_60_68.html if you havn't purchased yet, i would suggest the linked one over the one you have shown, but if not, no big deal, should still be helpful :thumbup:

*RE::birth bal*l...well sitting can be good...the only caution i advise with that is dont bounce up and down until you KNOW the baby is in a good position. At this stage of the pregnancy many babys are begining to engage (not by much, but enough to make a difference) and so you dont want to encouarge a baby to engage into a funky position (like posterior)...but if you know the baby is in a great fetal positioning, do not be afraid to bounce away up and down! hehe....thats the only precaution i would advise, other wise you can sit on the ball and swing your hips, do figure 8s with your pelvis, lean back and forward, etc. you can also do hands knees by drapping your arms over the ball. that one is GREAT for getting the baby into the best position! ...def youtube it, ive seen some awesome videos on there for it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

"Supports the female system." So vague... :)

Cute pics, Gup!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i know some other things that support the female system :rofl: ...damn my husband :rofl: okay sorry for being a perv but the opportunity warranted it :rofl:


on that note, off to start my daily tea lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy, thanks! I did not purchase yet, so i will buy the one you recommended :)

So... i dont know yet what his position is, i have another ultrasound at week 34. i have this feeling he is tranvserse... just based on kicks and where i feel the most hard lumps. Should i avoid sitting on the birthing ball all together until i know for sure, or would figure-8's still be good? i dont mind waiting... id rather wait then engage him in the wrong way. I'll definitely drape my body over the ball to help get him into the right position!! thanks again!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy, one more thing... the link you shared... does that just come as herbs,,,, so i have to fill my own tea bags? LOL.. im so clueless....


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy, one more thing... the link you shared... does that just come as herbs,,,, so i have to fill my own tea bags? LOL.. im so clueless....

Im not 100% positive. If it does not come in tea bags, im pretty sure you can purchase those for cheap at the store. If not i have invented a cheaper method :D I grab one of those coffee filters, cut it into a small piece (just enough to fit the amount of herbs in it), then i fold it over and staple it. Works perfectly and only takes seconds :thumbup:


Have you checked out belly mapping to figure out the position of your LO?
Try this site https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/belly-mapping. it explains how to do it to figure out what position the baby is in. And theres probably stuff on youtube as well. ....do you have any prenatal appts before you next ultrasound? Ask your care provider to palpate your tummy, s/he should be able to say what position the baby is in and then you wouldn't have to wait so long to find out :thumbup: in the mean time, i DEF think ANY hands-knees that you do will help. You can never go wrong with that postion...i think if you stick to figure 8s, that is fine, just make sure you dont bounce up and down. figures 8s will be good to get the baby into better positions...make sure you ROLL the ball and dont BOUNCE the ball when your sitting on it (unless you get confirmation of the babys position)


----------



## Jokerette

my OB said she wasnt sure exactly where the head was. she felt feet up high on my right side... and she wasnt sure if baby was sitting cradels like a hammock (transverse), or head down. she has checked the last 2 appts and said the same thing, that she wasnt sure, but she said we would know for sure at the ultrasound. she is youngish... like mid-30's so maybe she doesnt have as much experience. But i still love her and feel very comfortable having her deliver my baby

I also always feel simultaneous kicks/hands on opposite sides of my stomach at exactly the same moment. never in the center, always on the sides. if he is not hammocked then i think he is head down facing the left side... with his feet kicking behind him and his hands extended outwards toward the left. :)

i will try the belly mapping.


----------



## Junebugs

*Jokerette-* That is the EXACT one i got! It is all natural and seems to be working for me so far! :)

*Guppy-* I LOVE THE PICTURES, you look so amazing!!

*Swan-* It says to drink 4 cups right off the bat on the side of my box too. But i thought i would just start with one and work my way up. I want to wait to see what Guppy's midwife says aswell thou.....


----------



## becstar

I'm transverse too, with the head slighty lower. Starting to worry a bit! I have been in a sorts of positions as a reception class teacher (squatting, hands and knees, sitting on the floor etc) so I am not helping probably! 

I have the midwife again on Tuesday so I'll see what she says then.

I don't know if I updated here but husband got a job!!!! He starts Jan 3rd, so I am stopping work tomorrow (term ends then) - YIKES!!! All very sudden and changed last Thursday. I was due to work until Jan 20th. I am scared but so glad he has a job, yayayayayayay!!! I still get paid as normal until Jan 3rd then my leave officially starts.


----------



## swanxxsong

Don't blame you Junebugs. Better to be safe than sorry! Everything I've read online says start small and then increase, so I'm interested, too, to see what Guppy's MW says. Since I know I will never remember to ask my own doctor... I never remember to ask her _anything_ I want to. :haha:

Thanks for the tips on the ball! I actually can't bounce on it ever - I used to try when I was on WW and it makes me nauseous. WTF. My body, I swear. :rofl: But I will start sitting and laying on it. I'm 99% sure she's head down and everything, but there's always that chance I could be wrong. I'll see what my doctor says next week when I go. :) But for now, I'll swivel and stuff, so I can get the hang of it so I'm not cold turkey-ing it when I actually go into labor. :D

Loose leaf tea is grand to use, I love it! Guppy's suggestion is a good one - you can buy bags online or in a tea store but coffee filters do work just as well. ^_^ Or you can buy a steeping mug if you like. (https://www.amazon.com/Trudeau-0872...X0MW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1323977639&sr=8-2) I own one of these, but I only bought one because I drink loose leaf year-round, and it made it convenient for drinking at work. :) Coffee filters are the cheapest and easiest route, IMO.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy, that website is fascinating!! 
I am going to look back at it in another month or two since I still have 2 1/2 months to go and I think Crumb shifts position a lot. 
I have been feeling what I'm pretty sure is a foot up above my belly button for the past few days, but I figure if s/he's head-down, s/he won't stay that way... not that it matters if he's breech for my c-section anyway. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats to your hubby BecStar, that's awesome!!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on your hubbs job becstar! :dance:

My MWs are very experienced, but even at last weeks appt she couldn't tell me for certain the position of the baby. When i asked why, she said that the amniotic fluid to baby ratio was still high (not thats she meant abnormal high, but jsut that in comparison to the fluid, the baby is actually small), but she hoped to be able to say next time :thumbup: so that could be the same with what happened at your appt :thumbup:

spinningbabies is fab. i love it. 
and about fetal positioning, its actually something you want to start working in the beginning. Waiting until the last month or so wont yield beneficial results.
I do lots of hand knees, without the ball...i just have to dig my ball out :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

becstar, congrats on DH's job!!! 

I am loving that website! :) spinningbabies will be my reading material tonight!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

it is fun!


----------



## becstar

Thanks guys!

La is being so cute about the baby. She keeps talking about how the baby will 'come outta Mummy lady bits then have the booby' in a very loud voice!!! Very cute and funny. Poor husband is mortified. She cuddles the baby all the time without being prompted and when I told her it was the baby's hand she felt move the other day she said 'baby gimme 5!' and looked awestruck!

The other day the baby was given a present from a colleague of some baby toys... La insisted on opening the box and playing with them on my tummy so she could play with the baby and show it the toys. Check her out:

https://i42.tinypic.com/106lbet.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

That is soooo adorable :cloud9:
how cute! She is a sweetie and quite clever!


----------



## becstar

She's a little monkey! She watched One Born Every Minute with me when it was on and so she is quite clear on where the baby will come out. She is less clear on how the baby eats inside me... I told her her belly button is there because when she was inside me she ate food through a cord to her belly button, but now she keeps trying to feed the baby biscuits through mine!

She also knows there is no milk in my boobs now until the baby comes but she keeps pouring water on them in the bath and saying 'fill the boobies up, milk now Mummy.' She has a toy milk carton and pours that on me, too! She makes me laugh.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: she is hilarious! 
Smart cookie too!


----------



## Jokerette

too cute!!!! very smart girl!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehehe how funny, becstar!


----------



## swanxxsong

BecStar, that's too cute!!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> And here are some more...

All your pictures are Sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Okay ladies... time for a check-in! Whats your favorite and least favorite thing(s) about being pregnant? :)

Favorite:
the kicks and flutters in my stomach
being able to have somewhat special treatment (people offering seats, etc).
everyone always asking how I am feeling and saying "you look cute!"... i like the extra attention :)

Least Favorite:
I miss sleeping on my back or stomach
I miss red wine

okay... your turn! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> Okay ladies... time for a check-in! Whats your favorite and least favorite thing(s) about being pregnant? :)
> 
> Favorite:
> the kicks and flutters in my stomach
> being able to have somewhat special treatment (people offering seats, etc).
> everyone always asking how I am feeling and saying "you look cute!"... i like the extra attention :)
> 
> Least Favorite:
> I miss sleeping on my back or stomach
> I miss red wine
> 
> okay... your turn! :)

Cute! 

I have sooo many favorites!!
Having this special time, just me and my boy
Feeling him move and grow
Just Finally getting to be a mommy

Least Favorites?
Not being able to drink! I've had probably, in total, one glass of wine and one beer over the time I've been pregnant (stretched out, sips here and there w/ a half a glass at Thanksgiving) but I used to have a glass a day!!
And being sooooo achy. I haven't really exercised in forever because being on my feet for any extended period just starts to Hurt and it scares me, lol. Plus, I can't even walk as much as I normally do, or as fast.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Got another paper done today! Tomorrow I'll do my last real paper, my last discussion thread, and the "sum up your experience in the class" paper. I'll be DONE!!! Woot!! 

I also finished my husbands blanket for Christmas!! Yey! It's in the washer now getting all clean...I'm sure I sweated all over it while making it, lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Favorites: 
Extra attention
Kicks!! 
Being able to wear elastic-waisted pants EVERY DAY with no one judging me

Least favorites: 
Backache
Gaining weight
Exhaustion


----------



## KellyC75

How sweet your Daughter is becstar :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

*Favorites:*

*My body!!! I love having a bump and hate when i dont lol*
*Kicks, jabs, and movements :cloud9:
*Comfy clothing
*Being able to experience pregnancy in general
*Seeing my Mw-she's fab!
*Hearing the Heart Beat :cloud9:
*seeing DH feel movements and be excited.

*Least Favorites:*
*Morning sickness :sick:
*Round ligament pain
*Not sleeping on my back...although ive always been able to sleep on my tummy-thank God because i am a stomach sleeper!!!! I slept that way until i was in labor with DS :blush:
*Judgements...bc even though ive been married for almost 4 yrs, ppl think i look like a teenager, also they judge bc my kids will be so close together. (even though they were planned that way!!! And even if they wouldn't they would still be major blessings!)


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flow: 
havent been on in a bit , but just done a little read! i honestly cant remember who wrote what though :dohh: 

ive been having serious problems with dizziness and feeling ill :( i have literally NO energy, and i seem to be getting very sick in the afternoons/at night :nope: it hits 4pm and i start to feel a little sick in the belly and by 6/7pm im sitting on the floor sweating trying not to pass out.
there is usually a pattern to how it happens too: feel nauseous, get dizzy for about 10min, keep sitting down every 2 or so minutes, see spots and everything starts to go very light coloured and just before i feel like im going to dry i vomit and im ok for about an hour?! ? 
i found out im extremely anaemic so im on iron tablets and eating lots more meat and veg , but its not really helping the problem. i asked my DR and she said it will get better eventually, so i guess in the mean time i just try not to pass out ? :shrug:
even jonno has noticed when im not feeling good, apparently i go very white.


----------



## mumanddad

Have you been checked for pre clampsia??

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## amandad192

*Tiger* are you taking Vit C too? I'm pretty sure it's supposed to help you absorb iron.
I've been on Iron tablets, Vit C and magnesium (for leg cramps) for about 8 weeks and feel a lot better. Even my midwife commented last time I saw her that I had a bit of colour in my face.
*
Jokerrette* Id say my favourite thing about being pregnant this time is Liam kissing and cuddling my bump. I don't think he quite understands what a "sister" is but everytime I ask him where his sister is, he lifts my top and kisses her.
My least favourite..or should I say the only thing I really hate..is the back ache. I had physio on my back when I was about 11/12...I've always suffered from back ache, but pregnancy makes it stronger and more frequent. I've found a cure though..my exercise ball. It has become my chair for the rest of my pregnancy to stop me from slouching on the sofa at a really awkward angle..which is comfy at the time but hurts soo much when I get up.


----------



## tiger

mumanddad - ive not been checked as such. i had protein and ketones in my urine nearly 2 weeks ago but my bp was was not too bad, it was 135/85 , and i havent been checked since. 
amandad- yes i am,the iron tablets im taking contain vit c to help absorb it . 

its awful :(


----------



## mumanddad

Thats what my bp is normally some times the bottom figure can be over 100, just when you say about your eyes thats one of the other signs.

I would give you mw a call just for a check x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiger, :hugs: That doesn't sound good at all. Hope your mw can figure out what's going on and help you feel better.


----------



## swanxxsong

Favorite parts of being pregnant:

- Experiencing the blessing of pregnancy, the high and low points alike.
- Feeling my baby moving, even when it&#8217;s the hiccups! :haha:
- Seeing my husband&#8217;s eyes light up when he feels her move or when we discuss future plans for our family.
- There&#8217;s something exquisitely beautiful about the pregnant female body; I spend time marveling over how my body changes for the life growing within me and I think it&#8217;s awesome, and just radiant. I&#8217;m not trying to be vain, I swear; I think the same of ANY pregnant woman! xD
- Falling asleep in hubby&#8217;s arms while he&#8217;s rubbing my tummy. I know, I&#8217;m like an oversized lapdog.
- Eating dark chocolate (usually daily lol) without feeling too guilty for not watching my weight.
- Not having to come home from work and go, &#8220;Oh but it&#8217;s so cold outside, I don&#8217;t want to go for a run&#8230;&#8221; when I&#8217;m really not feeling it.
- The sheer excitement of what&#8217;s to come in the future, and knowing that I&#8217;ll soon be holding the beautiful daughter I&#8217;ve been waiting to meet for what seems like forever!
- Maternity pants! Seriously, do I ever have to wear real jeans again? That panel is just awesome, and so much more comfortable!
- Having an excuse to not always wear heels; I love heels and am supposed to wear dressy shoes to work anyway, but it&#8217;s nice having an excuse to live in something functional and comfortable for once! Same with clothing too, I get away with being a little more relaxed with my attire because not feeling comfortable is always acceptable by my boss&#8217; standards. ;)

Less exciting parts of being pregnant:

- Stretch marks :( :rofl: I swear I&#8217;m not a completely superficial person.
- The extra attention! Which sounds ridiculous because most people love it, but I&#8217;m tired of every day having 10 coworkers drill me with the same 5 questions each (how are you, how is baby, how do you feel today, do you need me to tie your shoe, are you eating healthily enough and drinking enough water?), especially when they&#8217;re people with whom I&#8217;ve never been close and I feel like they&#8217;re just being nosy. Plus some of the people around me treat me like I&#8217;m now an invalid and it drives me nuts. Plus if one more stranger touches my bump&#8230; :devil: xDDDD /rant
- I miss having a nice glass of Riesling with hubby at the end of a rough day. It wasn&#8217;t too bad until recently, he&#8217;s been drinking a Molson at the end of his stressful nights and saying how relaxing it is&#8230; meanwhile I am restless and cannot relax or sleep to save my life! So yes, it&#8217;s jealousy, haha.
- Sleeping restfully in generally, and comfortably on my stomach.
- Severe lack of sex happening all up in here. :haha:
- Going for runs and participating in other activities that I let fall by the wayside in the beginning, and am now far too out of shape to even attempt. 




I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles, Tiger. :hugs: I hope they figure something out for you really soon love!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

About the extra attention-- I'm not working, and there are days I don't go anywhere or see anyone. The most we ever do is the grocery store and the library and the gas station, maybe out for a meal. So most days, I see and talk to maybe four people. Hardly ever does anyone ask me anything about when I'm due or what I'm having or how I'm feeling. No one has touched my belly (though I'm grateful for that!). 
So on the rare occasions when someone does give me extra attention, I eat it all up! 
I think if I were working and people every day were fawning over me, touching me, offering to tie my shoe(!), it would get old after, oh, about ten minutes. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Tiger- That sounds scary. Also i would check the BP again just to be sure.

Becstar- i LOVE the picture.. that is so cute!

I just wanted to say i drank a cup yesterday and today of the RRTL and i didnt have any BH.... so i think my body is starting to get used to it.

I went to a BF class yesterday and all night i had dreams about BF and that i was having so much trouble with it.... i hope it is not going to be like that in real life!!! :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, probably just your fears playing out in your dreams. You're already doing a good thing by planning to BF. :thumbup:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I am keeping you in my thoughts!! I hope you figure out what is causing it soon!! :hugs:


JuneBugs, don't stress over it, the more you stress the harder it will feel. My boy both did good with catching on how to nurse and as soon as you find a position that is comfortable for you and the baby it will be soooo much easier on you! You will be great when it gets here! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Dont worry about it JuneBugs :hugs:
BFing is such a tough thing to understand until you've done it, even taking classes, its nothing like the real thing lol. 
Im sure things will go fine :) Just stick with it. The nurses at the hospital will do a great job getting you off to a good start, so by the time you leave the hospital, it will be good :) And if its not just get in touch with the hospitals Lactation Consultant (LC). I actually went through one of the biggest BFing struggles out there. Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT) is def not an easy thing! But we kept BFing (plus supplimenting a ton), but we did it for almost half a yr, which given IGT and how little i made (less than 4oz per 24 hour period) is a big accomplishment. ...not trying to brag, but my point is that it comes easy to most moms and if it doesn't the LCs are wonderful!!!! I am an open book if anyone has ANY questions about BFing when the time comes! I seriously learned so much about it-because i was forced to given my condition-and i love helping ppl with it :friends: but i think it will be easier than most first time preggie mams think ;)


----------



## becstar

Junebugs, just make sure that you ask for help bfing as much as you need it. Don't ever suffer in silence, there is always SOMEONE who can help, and if you're stuck in the middle of the night there is always the bfing section on here (I was a regular in the early days!) and the kellymom website, they are both fab. It isn't a case of just getting it from the word 'go' for most people but it is so worth sticking at.

Thanks for all the comments on La and the picture, peeps!

Tiger, get checked, lovely. I hope you feel better soon.

It was my last day at work today, I got lots of lovely cuddles and presents etc. I am suddenly excited to get to spend this time with my amazing daughter and then my little new arrival. I am also terrified but allowing myself to feel excited right now!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I def agree with becstar! If you are having issues speak up and get the help! No one is going to help you unless they know there is a problem :winkwink: But if you seek them out and dont give up, there is awesome support :D I visited with my LC 3-4x per week for the first 2 months! Seriously! she was amazing and even though she can't fix my condition, she gave me as much info and assistance as she knew about. She also introduced me to an SNS, which i never even heard of, and a ton of other stuff. they are quite amazing, but the thing is YOU have to seek them out ;)


----------



## TeQuiero

Junebugs, I am not sure if your hospital has it, but the one that I deliver at has lactation consultants on the staff (I think at all times) and they came in to my room and she sat with me to help me get the hang of how to feed DS1 and how it was most comfortable and such. They also had one go in with DS to make sure that I was still comfortable with BFing and everything. I know that a lot of hospitals have LC on call or there, so it might be something useful to look into at your hospital. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

PROGRESS!!!

Today I finished all my work in my class which means I'm DONE with my Masters degree!! DONE!!! I don't have to worry or stress or even Think about homework until my little guy is in school!!!! 

I also got all my Christmas cards ready to send! I SENT almost all of them. I had about 10 left when the mailman came to my door so I gave him what I'd done and the rest will go out tomorrow!

I finished Dh's blanket last night.

I put the topper things on all the wine we are giving away for Christmas.

Phewwwww!!!

I need to hop into the shower because I'm sweating like a pig and Dh's cousin is brining her 3 year old over tonight so they can go to their squadron Christmas party. She may, or may not, sleep over. I'm really hoping not...but it'll be fine if she does. While she's here I'll wrap more gifts, maybe even get them finished. 

I still have stuff I need to buy and things I NEED to do outside the house but those will have to wait until this weekend/early next week. I have been too busy to leave this week!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Very productive day JohnsPrincess! Go you!!!

Hope you ladies have an awesome weekend! :)


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, sounds like you got a lot accomplished today!! I hope that you have a good evening relaxing a little!

DH has been sitting here holding my belly, he got to feel Adelina have the hiccups.... they are still going on (for the last 20 minutes easy)! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Not really getting to relax tonight, nope! My cousin's daughter is here, but she is going to be picked up tonight, so that's cool! Her regular bedtime is 9 but she gets upset if she thinks I'm going to put her to bed saying she wants to sleep at home with Mommy & Daddy. Lol. I think she's be fine if I made her go to bed, but since I know they're coming to get her, and said it was okay if she didn't go to sleep, instead I've got her having "quiet time". We're watching a movie and she's sitting next to me. It's a "boring" one for her but she's being good!

I did get most of the gifts we have so far, wrapped. And I've got about half another scrubbie crocheted. 

Dh just called and he's headed to bed. He is hopefully going to just get up and come home tomorrow, forgoing his run! I just want his butt home!


----------



## KjConard

Congrats on getting your masters JohnsPrincess!!! That is so awesome!!! You should be really proud!


----------



## sparklez

becstar said:


> I don't know if I updated here but husband got a job!!!! He starts Jan 3rd, so I am stopping work tomorrow (term ends then) - YIKES!!! All very sudden and changed last Thursday. I was due to work until Jan 20th. I am scared but so glad he has a job, yayayayayayay!!! I still get paid as normal until Jan 3rd then my leave officially starts.

Congrats Becstar that's amazing news:wohoo:. And...snap!! my OH got a job this week too, he starts 6th Jan and my mat leave starts 4th Jan so it's worked out perfectly. I'm finishing on tuesday when the schools close. We're just so much more relaxed and destressed. Money was such a worry and I think it was getting me down more than I realised, now we just keep smiling at each other! So massive congratulations to your husband, he's done so well to get a job in this climate xxx

JP that's fantastic, you can really relax now and enjoy the fun christmas things over the next week.

Tiger hope you get things sorted soon, it sounds serious. :hugs:

I got an email from the gym and spa I used to be a member of, had to quit when OH lost his job but they're giving 12 free days membership to ex members, so heading there now to swim and look longingly at the hot tub/ steam room/ all the stuff I can't do!! Then off to collect my birth pool I bought from ebay, got it for £67 major bargain, just got to hope it doesn't snow again tonight!


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Junebugs, I am not sure if your hospital has it, but the one that I deliver at has lactation consultants on the staff (I think at all times) and they came in to my room and she sat with me to help me get the hang of how to feed DS1 and how it was most comfortable and such. They also had one go in with DS to make sure that I was still comfortable with BFing and everything. I know that a lot of hospitals have LC on call or there, so it might be something useful to look into at your hospital. :)

They do, actually that is who i did the class with. (They do classes though the hospital), and she said she will be there to help!

Thanks ladies for all your support!! It really means alot to me, i am so determined on BF that i think i am putting so much pressure on myself... i think i just need to relax and believe i can do this.... :) I am so glad i found this group !!! :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats what support buds are for :friends:

Way to go JP! That really was a productive day!

Tequeiro, thats so cute! Isaiah used to get the hiccups 24/7 when i was pregnant w him...he even got them seconds after birth :haha: ....this little one has never hiccupped yet ( or that im aware of)....makes me a bit nervous.

Becstar, i just realized you are 34 weeks! :shock: when did that happen?! Lol you seem sooooo much further along! Lol

AFM, i made DS a cloth diaper last night...it was def the trial run, as noted my poor seams :blush:, but it looks durable and im excited to take pics! 

1.) Front of the pocket diaper
2.) back
3.) inside (the velcro looks crocked bc of the prefolds we stuffed it with)
4.) Mr Model :) 
5.) playing w his Thomas the Tank
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0685.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0682.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0692.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0687.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Thats what support buds are for :friends:
> 
> Way to go JP! That really was a productive day!
> 
> Tequeiro, thats so cute! Isaiah used to get the hiccups 24/7 when i was pregnant w him...he even got them seconds after birth :haha: ....this little one has never hiccupped yet ( or that im aware of)....makes me a bit nervous.
> 
> Becstar, i just realized you are 34 weeks! :shock: when did that happen?! Lol you seem sooooo much further along! Lol
> 
> AFM, i made DS a cloth diaper last night...it was def the trial run, as noted my poor seams :blush:, but it looks durable and im excited to take pics!
> 
> 1.) Front of the pocket diaper
> 2.) back
> 3.) inside (the velcro looks crocked bc of the prefolds we stuffed it with)
> 4.) Mr Model :)
> 5.) playing w his Thomas the Tank

You did such an awesome job on that!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you!
Id like to try my hand at another one, but i want to make it one size so Elliot and ISaiah can both wear it...need some snaps and a snapper first, though.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm sure you can do it! Did you find a pattern online or just create your own?? I really need to make some mini-crib sheets.


----------



## Guppy051708

I got mine from a pattern book from JoAnn Fabrics. Found here:

https://www.joann.com/joann/catalog...geName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11108966a

But i do know there is a ton of stuff online...pinterest and youtube


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy, that is so neat! I'm jealous... 

I have to say, I've thought about cloth diapering... at least a little bit... I don't know much about it, but I know it's better for the earth and I know there are lots of ladies on here who have TONS to teach... Not that I can sew worth a lick, so wouldn't be making my own. :blush: 
At first I thought it was gross, but you totally get over the whole poop-and-pee thing when you have a toddler/preschooler who's potty training and routinely poops and pees in his underwear. :roll: We're mostly over that now, but I got lots of experience with poop and pee. Yay that. 

Oh, and re:hiccups-- I haven't felt any this time, either. :shrug: I think this baby just makes too many BIG movements for me to notice the little ones.


----------



## Guppy051708

haha yeah, there are sooo many misconceptions about cloth diapering...the biggest two would be "the time it takes" and "thats disgusting" ...if im being blunt those two are both HUGE myths. 1.) i wash diapers 1x per week....its really not hard to throw them in the wash lol, and i have enough for 2 kids, so no biggie 2.) i havn't touched any more poop-pee in my life than anyone who uses disposables lol. They make these hose sprayers that you hook up to the toilet so if there is poop you just hold it over the toilet and then spray it off, throw it in the wet bag, and bam! done lol. If its wet you just put in the wet bag until laundry day. No biggie. 

Its much easier than i thought....of course...i know saving the planet helps...but im cheap and i just do it mostly for the savings :blush: and the dips look cute :haha:


Im actually not good at sewing...this was only the second thing i made, and the first thing didn't turn out :wacko: following a pattern...anyone could do it


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That sounds really easy, actually... And a lot less disgusting than putting my hands in the toilet to scrub up poopy undies, which was a daily thing there for awhile... Sorry if anyone is eating...


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## sparklez

AmaryllisRed said:


> That sounds really easy, actually... And a lot less disgusting than putting my hands in the toilet to scrub up poopy undies, which was a daily thing there for awhile... Sorry if anyone is eating...

:haha: humous wasn't good choice of food while reading that... lol luckily just finished before I got to your posts amaryllis! I'm planning on cloth nappies or the cost and environment issues, i think the poop and pee is there whatever you use to contain it so not too bothered on that front!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

At least we're all past first tri and hopefully having less of an issue with nausea, right? :)


----------



## RJ2

It's official. I have finished work. now on 4 week Christmas leave then go straight into my mat leave and Long service leave.
I tell you thank god cause I really wasn't coping to well and having about half of each week of sick so big relief.

Husband has the next 4 weeks off too so we can have some good family time with DS1 before bub arrives.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> I got mine from a pattern book from JoAnn Fabrics. Found here:
> 
> https://www.joann.com/joann/catalog...geName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11108966a
> 
> But i do know there is a ton of stuff online...pinterest and youtube

What would I need to start? I'd like to order the book but I want to order everything needed to make a diaper.

PUL Fabric
Fold over elastic??
Snaps?
Snap Pliers?

Anything else?


----------



## Almost Mama

oooh, my long lost ladies.
i've read back over everything since my last post, and am now caught up.
will def try the rasp-leaf-tea, thanks for the tip ladies! i love it here lol

bec- your daughter is the cutest!

gup- your cloth diaper is adorable. you never cease to amaze me lol. i LOVE domesticity, so you're kind of an inspiration. :) 

jockerette- the hottub deal... i'd not worry about the bacteria. this is just my personal opinion, and i am a fairly cautious preggo, but i think lots of ppl are OVERLY cautious, if you use the proper temp, and care for the water, you should be a-okay. but its def a personal choice. if I had one, i'd do it... prob no worse on your body than the stress of back and muscle pain, with no other way of relief, right? :)

sorry i've been MIA...
i went in for an early doc appt, as i was getting worried about my little bunnie. 
i had the worst hand pain, numb forearms, terrible feet/ankle swelling that i COULD NOT get rid of for days, numbness in my calves, chest pressure, and a racing heart.

My pressure is ok, and no protine in my urine, so YAY for no pre-e... but i do have prego related carpal tunnel syndrome, and heart palpitations, which doc seems to think are heightened from being anemic. i was told to get splits, though all of my mama-friends seem to say they do nothing. and i've been keeping my feet up lots. im having a hard time drinking enuff fluid, which i know is awful, but im NOT a big liquid person, and my tummy always feels so swooshy. i've been trying though! i've also cut out loads of salt. 

had a 3d/4d scan, and scarlet faced my back the entire time. went the next day for a re-scan, and the cheeky little thing... kept smiling and sticking out her tongue for the video, then put her hands or feet over her face when she tried for still shots. we have to go back thurs to try one last time. 
good news; she has the CUTEST lips... super dark already, the u/s tech was calling her snow white! lol. she has plump little cheeks already, and the sweetest little nose. 
she's very silly already lol. i think we're going to have a little tart on our hands. but she seems like a wonderfully happy baby, so i'm getting eager to have her in my arms. 

hope everyone is feeling great :) we're getting close girls! EEP!


----------



## tiger

awww how cute :cloud9:
i love 3D scans so much, i had one with jesse and he was born looking identical to the photos that were taken so im ridiculously excited for this one with holly, to see if she looks like jesse ! ill be getting it in just over a week at 32 weeks exactly


----------



## swanxxsong

I'll write a long, proper post later but I'm on my way out the door to church atm. I gotta hurry or I'll be late to sing and then the director (my hubby) might be mad :haha:

BUT please, please, please, if you would, prayers / thoughts / good vibes / anything for a good friend of mine. She just found out she got her rainbow :bfp: and I'm so ecstatic for her. :dance: :D


----------



## KjConard

Almost Mama, 3d/4d ultrasound pics are the greatest! I hope you little one acts perfectly at your next try! I look at my pictures like 100 times a day! I think our little girl looks like daddy with his little nost and big lips and has my eyes! She also has such chubby cheeks. The tech commented on how chubby her cheeks were already, so I can't imagine how cute they will be once she is born!!!


----------



## becstar

Guppy051708 said:


> Thats what support buds are for :friends:
> 
> Way to go JP! That really was a productive day!
> 
> Tequeiro, thats so cute! Isaiah used to get the hiccups 24/7 when i was pregnant w him...he even got them seconds after birth :haha: ....this little one has never hiccupped yet ( or that im aware of)....makes me a bit nervous.
> 
> Becstar, i just realized you are 34 weeks! :shock: when did that happen?! Lol you seem sooooo much further along! Lol
> 
> AFM, i made DS a cloth diaper last night...it was def the trial run, as noted my poor seams :blush:, but it looks durable and im excited to take pics!
> 
> 1.) Front of the pocket diaper
> 2.) back
> 3.) inside (the velcro looks crocked bc of the prefolds we stuffed it with)
> 4.) Mr Model :)
> 5.) playing w his Thomas the Tank

Love the nappy! We used cloth with La and plan to with this one after the initial kerfuffle has settled down. I don't know if it helped her to potty train herself at just after 2 but it definitely saved us a fortune and helped the planet a bit, too. We didn't have many fancy ones but lots of ebay cheapies and BumGenius Flips, which I loved. They're all in storage ready to go. 

I know, 34 weeks! I am getting excited.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just got an email from Babies R Us... 6 hour cyber sale starts at 6 pm... up to 50% off... if anyone cares... 

I looked at their site, and I'm hoping the sale prices aren't up yet, because frankly I wasn't impressed... Generally I think toys r us and babies r us are overpriced... 

Anyway, just thought I'd share in case anyone is in a shopping mood later. :)


----------



## monkeydo

Awesome nappy Guppy! We've just had half our shipment of Bumgenius, we've got 24. They're soooo cute in all the different colours.

Anyone who has done cloth before, did you put in a paper liner for the poop?


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I got mine from a pattern book from JoAnn Fabrics. Found here:
> 
> https://www.joann.com/joann/catalog...geName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11108966a
> 
> But i do know there is a ton of stuff online...pinterest and youtube
> 
> What would I need to start? I'd like to order the book but I want to order everything needed to make a diaper.
> 
> PUL Fabric
> Fold over elastic??
> Snaps?
> Snap Pliers?
> 
> Anything else?Click to expand...

Well it depends on which type of diaper you choose to make, but the one i picked to make used PUL (for the outside of the CD), Suede Cloth (for the inside of the CD), Fold over elastic,Velcro (unless you want to do buttons for the wings), polyester thread, snaps and snap pliers (if you want to do a one size). JoAnns also had these cute little patches you could add to the butt. They are adorable, but i just didn't get any.

*Almost Mama*- Thanks :blush: funny thing is DH and i are really into an Egalitarian marriage haha but i do love me so projects haha....im not good with cleaning though lol

Glad you got to see you LO again :cloud9: Those scans are so cool!

*Swan-* praying this is a sticky bean for your friend :dust:

*becstar*- thank you love! We have an array of brands, but def love the ebay cheapies, especially for day use! They are the cutest and very affordible, which is what im about :thumbup:

*AmaryllisRed*- thanks for sharing the deals at BBRU! I like looking at stuff there, but you're right they can be pricey...even when its on sale :dohh: i think i'll check it out, just in case.



monkeydo said:


> Awesome nappy Guppy! We've just had half our shipment of Bumgenius, we've got 24. They're soooo cute in all the different colours.
> 
> Anyone who has done cloth before, did you put in a paper liner for the poop?

Thanks! I have a few BG from the Artisan collection, they are so cute! and work really well!!! Most of our stash is FuzziBunz, but we have a little of everything, i think.

WE never used the paper liner...our whole deal with CDing was to save money, so i couldn't justify doing that...but i must say i really dont think they are needed...i mean, i guess some ppl love them, but if money is a factor i suggest getting a diaper sprayer :) Thats what we use. You can get them off ebay for like $20. Then if there is poop, just knock the solids into your trash diaper pal or knock them into the toilet. If the poop isnt solid, then just spray it off with the hose and then throw into your wet bag :thumbup:


*AFM-* We found a water baby! i couldn't believe it because i searched high and low in both stores and online and didn't really find one (there was one on amazon but i dont think it was a real water baby), anyways, we have this chain store (in Maine, not New Hampshire), and they had a boy one there! DS is so cute and feeds the baby a bottle...he even grabbed a spoon from his kitchen set and tried feeding him :cloud9: 

Also here is the diaper i finished last night. I added snaps to this one so it could be one size, then both Elliot and Isaiah can wear it. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0708.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0714.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0715.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0720.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0723.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tiger

ok so yesterday i had quite an experience :wacko:
i was sitting in our car and we were stopped, and all of a sudden i got this searing,excruciating pain right across the top of my bump, literally right where my uterus ends on top. it was by far the most painful thing ive experienced in my life, far worse than my contractions with jesse, and they were horrific.
it felt like a very big and painful charlie horse in my belly and i was crying instantly, i couldnt move, jonno tried moving my arm up so i could get some air, because he was freaking out as he could see i was gasping for air and struggling to breathe, and it was awful. i was screaming in agony the whole time. 
i dont know what the hell it was but i never EVER want to experience anything like it again. i thought i was dying.
we rang the hospital and she really didnt know what it was. the hospital is a $30 ferry, 1hour drive away so she didnt want me to come unneccesarily into town. she said that if it happened again to come in or call back and an ambulance will get me or if holly stopped moving to go in.
well holly was moving perfectly fine all night, and i was very sore and crampy for the rest of the night, had a few strong and painful bh's overnight but thats it. so im really not sure what it was


----------



## Guppy051708

That sounds really scary tiger! :hugs: that must have been awful :( i pray it doesn't come back, whatever it was! And in the car of all places, ugh, that couldn't have made it any easier :nope:


----------



## tiger

i want to know what it was, i instantly started freaking out because i was thinking placental abruption or something ! but holly seems perfectly fine .
im very crampy and sore this morning but nothing too bad


----------



## Guppy051708

i am baffled by whatever it could be...ive honestly never heard of that (unless it was labor, which we know it wasn't). I dont *think* it was a placental abruption because it would have persisted even more and you def would have bleed (even just a little, but probably much more than that)..of course i am no doctor..i say if it keeps on keeping then see if you can an ultrasound...i would be bugged if i didnt know what it was though.


----------



## tiger

if it happens even once more im going to go to the hospital straight away. just because its so bloody painful and ill freak out otherwise.


----------



## Guppy051708

thats what i would do :hugs:


----------



## Almost Mama

*Gup*... a *what* marriage? 
You always have such interesting things to say lol. I love reading your posts. I always walk away with them with some new knowledge. 
We're lucky to have you here! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:blush: haha, thats funny.
Egalitarian...i think thats how its written....leave me check google...:comp:....:coffee:...okay the correct term is "Egalitarianism" ...basically it means that DH and I are equal parts and so we tend not to have traditional roles...though we do because i stay at home with the baby and he works :dohh: but we divide everything up equally and neither one does any more (or less)....i guess in short, he doesn't wear the pants in this relationship...and neither do i....haha...sorry thats my dang sociology minor creeping in...ignore me :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, I'm all in favor of a pantsless marriage! :thumbup: 
:rofl: 

tiger, that sounds really scary-- I hope it doesn't happen again, even if that means you won't ever know what it was.


----------



## becstar

Yikes tiger, how scary! I hope it doesn't happen again. x


----------



## KjConard

Tiger, I'm so glad you are feeling better today and I hope that pain doesn't come back. How scary!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: tiger. That must have been terrifying! :(

:hugs: to anyone else who needs them. I haven't read back tbh, had a hectic few days/week here. DH and Abbie are both ill and I've been under the weather too (though not with their flu bug thankfully!) Haven't slept much in the last 48 hours particularly so kind of zombie-esque right now! :sleep:


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hey, I'm all in favor of a pantsless marriage! :thumbup:
> :rofl:
> 
> .

:rofl: :rofl: Me too....there is a nudest colony down the road...maybe we shall pay a visit :rofl: JUST KIDDING. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger-has the pain gone away? Been thinking about you. Hope you're feeling better x

tiggertea- that stinks :hugs: i hope you and everyone in your fam gets feeling well soon. :flow:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ladies&#8230; is it February yet? :rofl: I am so miserable right now. I cannot get comfortable at work, I am so exhausted it isn&#8217;t even funny, and though it&#8217;s coming quickly I feel as though there&#8217;s no light at the end of the tunnel. And for whatever reason, everyone at work is all snippy and on edge today, so I&#8217;ve been on my feet running around like a madwoman trying to make everyone happy. Sigh. Sorry, I just needed a brief vent but I really would just love to walk out of here for a break. 

Anyway! 

I love stalking people&#8217;s cloth diaper creations &#8211; SO cute! I need to learn to sew. :D

So sorry to hear about your pain Tiger &#8211; that sounds so dreadfully frightening! :hugs:

From now on, I&#8217;m saying hubby and I have a pants-less marriage. That&#8217;s the best phrasing I&#8217;ve heard yet. :rofl: That&#8217;s how I&#8217;d describe my relationship too. But if you ask him today, he&#8217;ll claim I wear the pants because let&#8217;s face it, not many men dare to cross a pregnant woman, right? ;) :rofl:

Aw Tigger, I hope you all feel better soon!

AFM: besides my moan above, I&#8217;m hanging in there. Last night had some sharp pains just below my left breast, and anytime I inhaled it felt as though something was broken&#8230; but I never felt Aria kick or break anything. It&#8217;s decreased in severity today, so I&#8217;m just going to ask tomorrow at my appointment, see what&#8217;s up with it. I&#8217;m not worried, just aching. Haha. 

My maternity shoot went well Saturday, can&#8217;t wait to see my proofs! They should be mailed to me from the lab hopefully by New Years if not sooner! :dance: Eee!


----------



## swanxxsong

Mmm, settling down with a mug of RRLT (ordered some more off Amazon, since I envision myself drinking this through and beyond pregnancy haha) and was strolling through 3rd Tri and saw a board about this. It's something I've heard of, but would love input from anyone who has more insight. Definitely something I'd be interested to try, but need to do some more research + would love any first-hand stories anyone may have! :)

https://www.thebudgetmommy.com/home/2009/10/8/postpartum-belly-binding.html


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, :hugs: Adelina gave me a couple of sharp painful movements last night, so I am with you on the hoping that feeling doesn't happen again! I hope that you are doing okay. :)

Tiggertea, I hope that everyone gets to feeling better ASAP! :hugs:

Swan, hopefully you have a better afternoon! Maybe she got pushed against some of the nerves in your muscles right there, I had that a few times with the boys. But hopefully your doctors will be able to tell you more. :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Not February yet...but very close! :haha: I can't believe how close it is actually...i mean i can pop anytime after Feb 1st and im due at the end! So ladies are going to start having their babies in the next 3 weeks! :shock:

swan- i didn't intentially do belly binding with DS, but i actually did lol....are you planning on BFing? Motherhood Maternity makes these fabulous nursing tank tops. They are great for BFing, but i also liked that it was made out of this specific material to help keep the baby flub in. I have always been overweight, and i like trying to hide it. I got one of these and it did a great job while it was on! But TBH, i dont think it did anything, long term wise...when i had it on i loved my body (much much more than when i didnt) BUT i dont feel as if it changed anything (when it wasn't on)....i think its all chance if it works or not...and i think genetics and body type have much more to do with it...as well as if you have a vaginal birth verses a c-section :thumbup:

but there's no harm in trying! ya just never know! IT could work for you :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks TeQuiero! I figure it could be anything, including me having bent the wrong way or something lol because I do that all the time. We will see!!

I do hope to BF Guppy, we will see how it goes in the hospital. :) I'm just interested as to what anyone's experienced with binding. A lot of the "high quality" ones are beyond my price range but am looking into other options and listening to the experiences of others. :) I was overweight before I got pregnant but I'd love to get myself back to some form of good health after the baby comes. :rofl: I was on a roll with working out and now I'm back to square one and then some. Oops!!! xD ah well!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ps those nursing tank tops are cute!! Adding them to my wish list ;) haha thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

After my c-section, while I was in the hospital, they wrapped my whole middle with an ace bandage. And it helped immensely with supporting my midsection, getting rid of that drooping, pulling feeling... those of you expecting your 2nd or more kwim. :) I didn't continue after I came home, but I would certainly consider it this time... or even just like a stretchy tank top. It's nice to feel supported. 
But yeah, I don't think they really help do anything long-term, except maybe in the case of the diastasis recti (or whatever it's called) like the one comment on that website said... which, for the record, I think I had... 
Anyway. I'll stop rambling now. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, yeah, and to think some of you ladies are like 3 weeks away from full-term is a bit crazy to me!! The babies will be a-rolling in!!! 
I'll have to start stalking journals for those of you that have them, so I get the latest news on the water breakages and labor pains!


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> ok so yesterday i had quite an experience :wacko:
> i was sitting in our car and we were stopped, and all of a sudden i got this searing,excruciating pain right across the top of my bump, literally right where my uterus ends on top. it was by far the most painful thing ive experienced in my life, far worse than my contractions with jesse, and they were horrific.
> it felt like a very big and painful charlie horse in my belly and i was crying instantly, i couldnt move, jonno tried moving my arm up so i could get some air, because he was freaking out as he could see i was gasping for air and struggling to breathe, and it was awful. i was screaming in agony the whole time.
> i dont know what the hell it was but i never EVER want to experience anything like it again. i thought i was dying.
> we rang the hospital and she really didnt know what it was. the hospital is a $30 ferry, 1hour drive away so she didnt want me to come unneccesarily into town. she said that if it happened again to come in or call back and an ambulance will get me or if holly stopped moving to go in.
> well holly was moving perfectly fine all night, and i was very sore and crampy for the rest of the night, had a few strong and painful bh's overnight but thats it. so im really not sure what it was

oh my gosh tiger! how scary! I'm so glad you and LO are okay!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

That&#8217;s what I&#8217;m thinking Amaryllis &#8211; some people swear by them and this and that, made them thinner post-pregnancy, etc. In my mind, I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;d just feel a bit more comfortable with some support while my body adjusts &#8211; nothing fancy, just a small ounce of support. Maybe Spanx? I own a pair of them! haha. Though that would be after I tuck in a little bit that they&#8217;d be fitting again. However I could use an ACE or something initially, then graduate to that when it fits. Things to consider&#8230; :haha: Heck, I love having my support belt on NOW so I may not want to surrender anytime soon. ;)


----------



## suzzle

Tiger - wow! That sounds terrifying! Hope you & LO continue to be well. 

I've only recently heard of the body wrap things, but I can tell you after my last (and only) section, there's no way in hell I'd let someone truss me up. Plies I got MRSA so I'd be mega paranoid about infection, but I'm crazy anyway :blush:

Had to go back to Dr today, now on two 30/500 dihydrocodeine/paracetamol 4 x a day. I feel like I'm failing my baby. I took nothing medicine wise at all for DS1, sparing paracetamol for SPD with DS2, but I've literally been popping pills for most of this pregnancy. Ironically, the anxiety about this has made my doc put me back on diazepam because I'm just about at my coping limit. I can't even take my kids to school without pain frustrating me, shouting at the kids cause I'm sore & today I could only walk them to the gate because it was so icy I couldn't risk walking accross the playground - even with crutches. It's awful :shrug:

Is anyone else having to take pain meds during their pregnancy? I could really do with someone to feel bad with :haha:

In other news, it's Christmas week & I'm going to try my hardest to make Christmas Day extra special for my boys to make up for being short tempered & not able to interact with them physically as much as I usually would. 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: suzzle. You are doing the best you can sweetie. Dont be so hard on yourself :flow:


----------



## RJ2

Tiger, will keep my fingers crossed and hope it all was a once of accurance.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had to take tylenol for a little while there because of headaches. And if my sciatica gets any worse, I'll probably take some again. 
And I'm taking claritin, flonase, advair, and ventolin for asthma and allergies. I wish I didn't have to take anything... it does worry me. I didn't take any of those things with DS. My dr does know and approved them, but still. I wish I didn't have to take anything.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I got mine from a pattern book from JoAnn Fabrics. Found here:
> 
> https://www.joann.com/joann/catalog...geName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_11108966a
> 
> But i do know there is a ton of stuff online...pinterest and youtube
> 
> What would I need to start? I'd like to order the book but I want to order everything needed to make a diaper.
> 
> PUL Fabric
> Fold over elastic??
> Snaps?
> Snap Pliers?
> 
> Anything else?Click to expand...
> 
> Well it depends on which type of diaper you choose to make, but the one i picked to make used PUL (for the outside of the CD), Suede Cloth (for the inside of the CD), Fold over elastic,Velcro (unless you want to do buttons for the wings), polyester thread, snaps and snap pliers (if you want to do a one size). JoAnns also had these cute little patches you could add to the butt. They are adorable, but i just didn't get any.
> 
> *Almost Mama*- Thanks :blush: funny thing is DH and i are really into an Egalitarian marriage haha but i do love me so projects haha....im not good with cleaning though lol
> 
> Glad you got to see you LO again :cloud9: Those scans are so cool!
> 
> *Swan-* praying this is a sticky bean for your friend :dust:
> 
> *becstar*- thank you love! We have an array of brands, but def love the ebay cheapies, especially for day use! They are the cutest and very affordible, which is what im about :thumbup:
> 
> *AmaryllisRed*- thanks for sharing the deals at BBRU! I like looking at stuff there, but you're right they can be pricey...even when its on sale :dohh: i think i'll check it out, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> Awesome nappy Guppy! We've just had half our shipment of Bumgenius, we've got 24. They're soooo cute in all the different colours.
> 
> Anyone who has done cloth before, did you put in a paper liner for the poop?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I have a few BG from the Artisan collection, they are so cute! and work really well!!! Most of our stash is FuzziBunz, but we have a little of everything, i think.
> 
> WE never used the paper liner...our whole deal with CDing was to save money, so i couldn't justify doing that...but i must say i really dont think they are needed...i mean, i guess some ppl love them, but if money is a factor i suggest getting a diaper sprayer :) Thats what we use. You can get them off ebay for like $20. Then if there is poop, just knock the solids into your trash diaper pal or knock them into the toilet. If the poop isnt solid, then just spray it off with the hose and then throw into your wet bag :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *AFM-* We found a water baby! i couldn't believe it because i searched high and low in both stores and online and didn't really find one (there was one on amazon but i dont think it was a real water baby), anyways, we have this chain store (in Maine, not New Hampshire), and they had a boy one there! DS is so cute and feeds the baby a bottle...he even grabbed a spoon from his kitchen set and tried feeding him :cloud9:
> 
> Also here is the diaper i finished last night. I added snaps to this one so it could be one size, then both Elliot and Isaiah can wear it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! Dh said we should "wait". Lol. I swear I don't know how long he wants to wait. We have ONE package of newborn diapers and ONE package of size 1 and NO cloth! :dohh:

Great job on the new diaper!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> ok so yesterday i had quite an experience :wacko:
> i was sitting in our car and we were stopped, and all of a sudden i got this searing,excruciating pain right across the top of my bump, literally right where my uterus ends on top. it was by far the most painful thing ive experienced in my life, far worse than my contractions with jesse, and they were horrific.
> it felt like a very big and painful charlie horse in my belly and i was crying instantly, i couldnt move, jonno tried moving my arm up so i could get some air, because he was freaking out as he could see i was gasping for air and struggling to breathe, and it was awful. i was screaming in agony the whole time.
> i dont know what the hell it was but i never EVER want to experience anything like it again. i thought i was dying.
> we rang the hospital and she really didnt know what it was. the hospital is a $30 ferry, 1hour drive away so she didnt want me to come unneccesarily into town. she said that if it happened again to come in or call back and an ambulance will get me or if holly stopped moving to go in.
> well holly was moving perfectly fine all night, and i was very sore and crampy for the rest of the night, had a few strong and painful bh's overnight but thats it. so im really not sure what it was

I had something similar to that happen, but a little lower and it was gas pain! It was AWFUL! Wouldn't let up for the longest time!! :blush:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: tiger. That must have been terrifying! :(
> 
> :hugs: to anyone else who needs them. I haven't read back tbh, had a hectic few days/week here. DH and Abbie are both ill and I've been under the weather too (though not with their flu bug thankfully!) Haven't slept much in the last 48 hours particularly so kind of zombie-esque right now! :sleep:

I hope you start to feel better soon!!! No sickies allowed on Christmas!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Ladies is it February yet? :rofl: I am so miserable right now. I cannot get comfortable at work, I am so exhausted it isnt even funny, and though its coming quickly I feel as though theres no light at the end of the tunnel. And for whatever reason, everyone at work is all snippy and on edge today, so Ive been on my feet running around like a madwoman trying to make everyone happy. Sigh. Sorry, I just needed a brief vent but I really would just love to walk out of here for a break.
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> I love stalking peoples cloth diaper creations  SO cute! I need to learn to sew. :D
> 
> So sorry to hear about your pain Tiger  that sounds so dreadfully frightening! :hugs:
> 
> From now on, Im saying hubby and I have a pants-less marriage. Thats the best phrasing Ive heard yet. :rofl: Thats how Id describe my relationship too. But if you ask him today, hell claim I wear the pants because lets face it, not many men dare to cross a pregnant woman, right? ;) :rofl:
> 
> Aw Tigger, I hope you all feel better soon!
> 
> AFM: besides my moan above, Im hanging in there. Last night had some sharp pains just below my left breast, and anytime I inhaled it felt as though something was broken but I never felt Aria kick or break anything. Its decreased in severity today, so Im just going to ask tomorrow at my appointment, see whats up with it. Im not worried, just aching. Haha.
> 
> My maternity shoot went well Saturday, cant wait to see my proofs! They should be mailed to me from the lab hopefully by New Years if not sooner! :dance: Eee!

I'm really uncomfortable right now too! Sebastian is ALWAYS in my ribs, either in the front of my belly or the side and it hurts and is making it a bit difficult to breathe. I have a short torso so I know he doesn't have very far to go, but gosh, it doesn't feel good. And my entire back from the top to my butt is sooooo sore! I start work on the 3rd and have to be there for 2 weeks. Ughhhhhh. I can only imagine how sitting at a desk 8 hours a day is going to feel at that point.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Not February yet...but very close! :haha: I can't believe how close it is actually...i mean i can pop anytime after Feb 1st and im due at the end! So ladies are going to start having their babies in the next 3 weeks! :shock:

I know!! I've been thinking about this a lot! *I* say I'm due Feb 3, along with the ultrasound tech. Doc says Feb 9. Well, if I'm anything like my mom I'll go about a week early, which puts me at the end of Jan...just a month away!!! What the heck! We've been trying for about 6 YEARS to have a baby and to know that I should have one in 4-6 weeks is amazing! I cannot wait until everyone starts having them! I want birth stories and pictures, people!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

suzzle said:


> Tiger - wow! That sounds terrifying! Hope you & LO continue to be well.
> 
> I've only recently heard of the body wrap things, but I can tell you after my last (and only) section, there's no way in hell I'd let someone truss me up. Plies I got MRSA so I'd be mega paranoid about infection, but I'm crazy anyway :blush:
> 
> Had to go back to Dr today, now on two 30/500 dihydrocodeine/paracetamol 4 x a day. I feel like I'm failing my baby. I took nothing medicine wise at all for DS1, sparing paracetamol for SPD with DS2, but I've literally been popping pills for most of this pregnancy. Ironically, the anxiety about this has made my doc put me back on diazepam because I'm just about at my coping limit. I can't even take my kids to school without pain frustrating me, shouting at the kids cause I'm sore & today I could only walk them to the gate because it was so icy I couldn't risk walking accross the playground - even with crutches. It's awful :shrug:
> 
> Is anyone else having to take pain meds during their pregnancy? I could really do with someone to feel bad with :haha:
> 
> In other news, it's Christmas week & I'm going to try my hardest to make Christmas Day extra special for my boys to make up for being short tempered & not able to interact with them physically as much as I usually would.
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:

Try not to feel so bad!! You are doing what you need to do and I'm sure you're baby will be perfect! I haven't taken any pain medication but I am on synthroid and take that every day. I'd rather not have to take anything, but it is what it is! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Getting down to it, ladies! Dh got home on Saturday and we watched the football game. Sunday he and I went flying. Since I was so brave (lol, I have major anxiety with flying) we went to Hooters for lunch and I got their salad which I've been craving (it's sooo good!!) and some fried pickles! Yummm!! Then we finished the majority of the shopping we needed to do. I was stressing over that so I'm glad it's done!

Today I worked around the house a bit and John went to work in the morning. Then he came home and we went to the Docs. Baby is doing great and Doc was happy with all the numbers! I asked if he thought the butt was what I thought it was and he said yes. Good. I know he could still move but considering he's been in this position for Weeks and Weeks...hopefully he doesn't. Then we passed out some wine we made to friends here, did a tiny bit more shopping, and came home. I finished wrapping and packaged everything that needs to be sent. I'm sure none of it will be there for Christmas, lol, but that's fine. I'm always late!!

I got all A's in my last class so that's awesome!

Put my orders in for my two weeks that I have to work at the beginning of Jan. I'm really not looking forward to it...but it'll be nice to get some money!! LOL 

My middle step son is coming home with us for Christmas. That boy is my pride and joy. Last summer he went to Basic Training (between his Junior and Senior year, and only 17!!) and he completed all his classes and is DONE with high school tomorrow!!! He doesn't turn 18 until Jan 7th...just so proud. Anyways, instead of John having to drive up to St Louis to get him, he's driving down tomorrow after school (gets out at 1230) so that's good!! I have to spend tomorrow running around and packing!! ACK! And then we head to Florida on Wed!!


----------



## tiger

thankyou ladies :flow: i really appreciate everyones thoughts :hugs:
i havent had that pain again, just been extremely crampy since. lots of period pain, which is annoying me.
im a bit of a mess right now its 1pm and ive just said goodbye to jesse for the next 3 days :cry: im bawling my eyes out, its insane. i cant stop crying. hes flying with nanna, and myself and DH will be leaving to drive on thursday at about 1pm and will hopefully arrive friday morning. its a 14 hour drice.
i knew it would be hard saying goodbye to him but not this hard. i think its because he doesnt really understand :cry: ugh i just want the next 3 days to pass in a blur :(


----------



## Jokerette

suzzle said:


> Is anyone else having to take pain meds during their pregnancy? I could really do with someone to feel bad with :haha:
> :

Yes, i do take Tylenol whenever my back hurts really bad, and sometimes for headaches. I also take Mucinex for when my allergies or sinuses act up really bad. try not to feel bad, like Guppy said, you are doing the best you can we are lucky to live in a time when the doctors can help lead us to the correct medications to take during pregnancy :)



tiger said:


> thankyou ladies :flow: i really appreciate everyones thoughts :hugs:
> i havent had that pain again, just been extremely crampy since. lots of period pain, which is annoying me.
> im a bit of a mess right now its 1pm and ive just said goodbye to jesse for the next 3 days :cry: im bawling my eyes out, its insane. i cant stop crying. hes flying with nanna, and myself and DH will be leaving to drive on thursday at about 1pm and will hopefully arrive friday morning. its a 14 hour drice.
> i knew it would be hard saying goodbye to him but not this hard. i think its because he doesnt really understand :cry: ugh i just want the next 3 days to pass in a blur :(

Tiger, so glad you havent had that pain again! i hope the next 3 days go by really fast for you. :hugs:

----------------------------------
So my latest updates... *Kenny has been punching me in the bladder lately, LOL*. And sometimes it even feels like he is pressing more on my cervix or punching it. Its a weird twinge sensation I have gotten once or twice and it happens around the times he is very active. Its so odd! And the bladder kicks/punches are surprising to say the least! I started wearing panty-liners because that, plus the occasional sneeze have cause me to pee a tiny bit! ahhh!!!!! :haha:

On a totally different note... have you guys tried* bra extenders* yet? I just got some and LOVE them! I outgrew my old bras, obviously, and bought some bigger ones, but now these one feel tight under my ribs, but the cup size still works. So... the bra extenders have been a lifesaver! I highly recommend them! I got them at Kohls for $6 for a pack of 3!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I have tons of bra extenders :D I love those things!!!!
I used to get the 2 pack (or was it 3?) from Walmart, but the other day i was in at the $1 Tree and they had packs of 3 for $1!!!! 

Oh and last night DH bought me a tea ball! So now i dont have to worry about getting the RRLT stapled into a coffee filter!!! It was only $1.97 from walmart! 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Tea-Ball/16565411
 



Attached Files:







teaball.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## swanxxsong

Another day, another day. Just got back from my appointment and I only gained a pound these past two weeks :dance: so thats awesome! I am finally slowing down  better late than never! Haha. 

She peeked at my aching spot and she said its definitely swollen and she believes I pulled a muscle. If its not feeling better by next week, she wants me to come back so they can do some imaging, but were both expecting it will heal on its own if I rest it a few days. Aria was a little bugger for the HR check  she kept rolling away from the monitor :haha: but she finally settled and is still steady in the 140s. So all looks good, thank goodness! Shes head down and just hanging out there waiting.

I have a tea ball too Guppy! (same one, haha) And a tea egg too, because when we first got married our only tea mugs were narrower at the mouth and then got wider at the base, so the ball didnt fit inside the mouth of the mug! LOL. So now I have the egg and a ball and use them depending on which mug Im using. I completely forgot about them, since Ive been using my travel mug lately. Good call on your behalf! 

Finding myself loving the RRLT and wanting to drink more than 4 cups a day. :| I have been limiting myself to 2 currently, trying to work my way upward, but I could drink this stuff nonstop. Guess Ive been missing my tea habit a bit too much? :haha:

Only a few more days left until Christmas! :happydance: Anyone still finishing up Christmas shopping??? xDD

I've taken some Tylenol on and off, Suzzle, and was told to start taking Zantac for my heartburn because Tums aren't doing the trick. I end up taking the max limit for a day, and still suffering later on in the day without ability to ease it. :| So I'm going to pick some up tonight and pray! I have gotten to the point that I wake up a few times a night with heartburn that's so bad, I sometimes feel like I may vomit. Grrr. This kid better have a ton of hair on her head.... :rofl: But no worries love, you're just doing what you need to do for yourself. :hugs: It'll all be wonderful in the end!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and RE: bra extenders; I've been looking for them!!!! :o So I may hit up Kohls tonight because I am in dire need! :haha:


----------



## becstar

Ooh I lost my tea all! Loved it. I bought some raspberry leaf tea and tea tree oil today (for anti group b strep duty) so feel vaguely more organised. I like rlt. 

We have been sorting La's room ready for baby stuff and we got a huge chest of drawers do I really enjoyed sorting out baby clothes and cloth nappies yesterday. I got all dewy eyes.

Midwife today was fine, and baby has gone head down, back along my left side: perfect! Let's hope it lasts!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope that baby stays LOA becstar!!! Thats awesome and THE PERFECT position for birth! 

My little guy is currently OA which is awesome too...i really hope he stays that way because i do NOT want another ROT baby!

swan, the bra extenders are awesome! so much more comfortable :D
Hope the swelling goes down :hugs: im sure it will though :flow:

I have so much i need to get done! :iron::dishes::laundry::crib: .....i need to get the Elliots crib up and put the hamper in there...i need to wrap presents and get the stalkings together...i need to get the boxes moved out of the dining room and put away...and i need to bust out Isaiahs newborn clothing and hang them up in Elliots closet...of course i need to clean out his closet before i do that :dohh:


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Oh and RE: bra extenders; I've been looking for them!!!! :o So I may hit up Kohls tonight because I am in dire need! :haha:

They were in the bra section (of course) hanging on a hook with a bunch of other little packages like bra cup inserts and things like that. Sort of hidden. I had to have someone help me find them. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I am going to monitor things, but I&#8217;m expecting all to return to normal soon. I figured I just pulled a muscle and she said she&#8217;s certain I&#8217;m right, but she doesn&#8217;t think it&#8217;s anything too grueling. So, relief!

I&#8217;ll have to hunt tonight for the bra extenders then. I don&#8217;t want to go out and buy MORE all new bras. :|

Glad things went well today BecStar!

Okay, stupid question time. How do you know, those of you who do, which position your baby&#8217;s currently in; has your doctor told you, or did you determine it on your own? They have only told me my past few, &#8220;head down, good deal!&#8221; which is wonderful, but I&#8217;m curious as to why they&#8217;ve never said anything further about which way she&#8217;s facing &#8211; or if there&#8217;s a way I can tell. If I look at photos of what a baby should &#8220;look like in the womb&#8221; at this point, I feel as though the kicks I feel would mean she&#8217;s got her back to my tummy&#8230; but I can&#8217;t really be sure. :( So I&#8217;m trying to figure it out, without much luck. Any insight is welcomed! :) :D

Good luck getting your chores done Guppy!!


----------



## Guppy051708

A lot of care providers will not tell you if they are face up or face down...which personally bothers the crap out of me, because IMHO, head down is not enough :nope: (guess thats because ive birthed a posterior baby :dohh:), you could ask next time...or if you get an ultrasound too...with my child birth and doula education, its just something that i've learned...but its not tough to learn at all :thumbup: have you checked out the spinning babies website? ...check out belly mapping....that will teach you how to do it :D


----------



## swanxxsong

I keep forgetting to ask when I go, but I will try to remember next time! haha. My insurance won't cover another u/s as far as I know, and I know hubby won't dish out for another one just to check her position sadly. LOL. Men! :| But I'll check out spinning babies. :) My friend claims left-lying babies tend to be in optimal, and Aria's always leaning to the left. But I don't know if I should believe her. Thanks Guppy! :thumbup:

In other news... my belly button is just a slit now. Sigh. I don't know why it bothers me so much watching it slowly turn outward, but I don't want it to disappear! :haha: The stupidest things tweak me out, and that's one of them.


----------



## Guppy051708

Left is ALWAYS better than right :D So you are on the good track and your friend is correct.
Now the difference is if she is facing up or down...nonethe less, even if face up left is the side you want...for some reason baby's like corkscrew through the birth canal...they dont just "drop down" like most ppl would assume, and so the idea is that if the baby starts on the right side, it has so much more turning that s/he has to do.(which inevitably means back labor because the baby has to turn the entire way around, hence meaning at some point the baby would be back to back...which isn't fun :nope:) The left is the most ideal because it means the baby doesn't have to cork scew as much :thumbup:

Currently my baby is OA (which basically means he is head down face down, but his back is in the very center of my bump) but im a okay with that because that is also ideal :D So long as baby isnt to the right side and so long as baby is head down face down, im a very happy girl lol


----------



## nightkd

Hey gals, I still pop in now and then, but I haven't posted in AGES!!! Hope everyone is okay! :)

I got some bra extenders from Motherhood Maternity last time and they are AWESOME! I never really went back down to 34 from the 36 I got to during my pregnancy with DD, so they save me from buying all new bras. :)

My mum just sent me some money to buy myself a new birth pool (since ours has two punctures and I wanted a pool with a seat etc) so I'm going to get a birth pool in a box! :yipee: Just trying to decide what else I want/need to get, though I shouldn't really place my order for another week I guess (I'm 34 weeks today)...

A couple of days ago things started feeling weird and I think it's because baby has engaged :S Now I'm having a little less heartburn, but needing to pee a LOT and it's effecting my bowels (tmi :lol:) and giving me lots of cramps and stuff with going to the bathroom...

I use this to figure out position:
https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/belly-mapping

It's taken a while to really be able to visualize how she is positioned in there though (like how her legs are bent etc..) but now I have an okay idea... ;) It seems like she is laying on her side a lot though, rather than being one way or t'other... =/ Being head down is what's most important to me though since we're having an UC. :) (Of course I'd rather not mess with horrid back labour etc, but it's something we can deal with a little more comfortably than a breech birth!)...


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Left is ALWAYS better than right :D So you are on the good track and your friend is correct.
> Now the difference is if she is facing up or down...nonethe less, even if face up left is the side you want...for some reason baby's like corkscrew through the birth canal...they dont just "drop down" like most ppl would assume, and so the idea is that if the baby starts on the right side, it has so much more turning that s/he has to do.(which inevitably means back labor because the baby has to turn the entire way around, hence meaning at some point the baby would be back to back...which isn't fun :nope:) The left is the most ideal because it means the baby doesn't have to cork scew as much :thumbup:
> 
> Currently my baby is OA (which basically means he is head down face down, but his back is in the very center of my bump) but im a okay with that because that is also ideal :D So long as baby isnt to the right side and so long as baby is head down face down, im a very happy girl lol

Can you help me understand that a bit more?? Lol. My little guy is on my right side, head down. But what I don't understand is why they'd have to corkscrew more coming from the right than the left? Because it's the same distance...heads already down there...it's just the bottom half of him that's up on the right? So confused! Lol


----------



## Jokerette

I'm also still totally unsure of my baby's position. I tried belly mapping from the spinning babies website but i just cant seem to get a good feel. Maybe because I have an anterior placenta I cannot feel the back, bum, etc as clearly?


----------



## Jokerette

I feel kicks on the right side of my belly up high, and punches or flutters on my lower left. Any guesses or ideas of what position my baby is in, or which way he is facing?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Got a ton more done today!! This morning I went to the PO and mailed everything off. Then I went to Walmart to get Dh's stocking stuffers. Dropped the truck off for an oil change and a friend drove me home. Then went and refilled my meds. And Thennnn went to the vet to get the dogs heartworm and flea pills!! Now, pretty much all I need to do is pack for our trip!!! My step-son should have already left Missouri and should be on his way down here. And we leave tomorrow!!


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Left is ALWAYS better than right :D So you are on the good track and your friend is correct.
> Now the difference is if she is facing up or down...nonethe less, even if face up left is the side you want...for some reason baby's like corkscrew through the birth canal...they dont just "drop down" like most ppl would assume, and so the idea is that if the baby starts on the right side, it has so much more turning that s/he has to do.(which inevitably means back labor because the baby has to turn the entire way around, hence meaning at some point the baby would be back to back...which isn't fun :nope:) The left is the most ideal because it means the baby doesn't have to cork scew as much :thumbup:
> 
> Currently my baby is OA (which basically means he is head down face down, but his back is in the very center of my bump) but im a okay with that because that is also ideal :D So long as baby isnt to the right side and so long as baby is head down face down, im a very happy girl lol
> 
> Can you help me understand that a bit more?? Lol. My little guy is on my right side, head down. But what I don't understand is why they'd have to corkscrew more coming from the right than the left? Because it's the same distance...heads already down there...it's just the bottom half of him that's up on the right? So confused! LolClick to expand...


okay...haha...this is going to sound rediculous but this is the best scenario i could think to describe this....so....In the USA, when you flush a toilet, the water ALWAYS goes the same direction...doesn't matter if its a different toilet or not, for some reason the water always goes around and down in the same direction....now relating that to birth, babies work the same way. If they had to rotate down and cork screw they work from right to left...whereas if they start to the left, the are already around that far, so they have less distance to travel. But if the baby starts on the right she has to travel around that and thats even further. You would think oh its the same distance...but the error in that logic is that almost all babies (i cant say for 100% bc you just never know) but almost all babies move from right to left, and so essentially it is NOT the same distance. Its in fact, further.


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> I'm also still totally unsure of my baby's position. I tried belly mapping from the spinning babies website but i just cant seem to get a good feel. Maybe because I have an anterior placenta I cannot feel the back, bum, etc as clearly?

this baby and my son were both anterior placentas. Once they get so big, it really doesn't make much difference (movements are a whole other story, but as far as palpating goes once the baby is big enough it wont matter much)...it can make a sligh difference but not often.

Now movement wise you may be feeling less, but because belly mapping isn't soley based on movements, then it wont matter much.


----------



## TeQuiero

So.... from the feeling of how Adelina is sitting I am either ROT or ROP.... I am not too sure about it though. I know that she has her back on my right side and is head down.... not so sure about anything else :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

well she would def be to the right...and the fact that you know thats her back, would make me believe she is NOT face up-which is good :flower:

..but i just want to clairify that if the baby is face down and to the right, its not terrible. What isn't so optimal is the face up presenation. Yes baby will have more to spin and such, but if they are face down it doesn't put the excruciating pressure on the spine like a face up baby does....

if you have a doll or even a stuffed animal, that helps to visualize :)

If you can palpate their back side, then they are not face up :thumbup:


----------



## TeQuiero

I dunno if you ladies saw or not, but there is a sale going on with BabyLegs, 75% off of $75. Just thought I would say it on here for anyone who did not know!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Left is ALWAYS better than right :D So you are on the good track and your friend is correct.
> Now the difference is if she is facing up or down...nonethe less, even if face up left is the side you want...for some reason baby's like corkscrew through the birth canal...they dont just "drop down" like most ppl would assume, and so the idea is that if the baby starts on the right side, it has so much more turning that s/he has to do.(which inevitably means back labor because the baby has to turn the entire way around, hence meaning at some point the baby would be back to back...which isn't fun :nope:) The left is the most ideal because it means the baby doesn't have to cork scew as much :thumbup:
> 
> Currently my baby is OA (which basically means he is head down face down, but his back is in the very center of my bump) but im a okay with that because that is also ideal :D So long as baby isnt to the right side and so long as baby is head down face down, im a very happy girl lol
> 
> Can you help me understand that a bit more?? Lol. My little guy is on my right side, head down. But what I don't understand is why they'd have to corkscrew more coming from the right than the left? Because it's the same distance...heads already down there...it's just the bottom half of him that's up on the right? So confused! LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> okay...haha...this is going to sound rediculous but this is the best scenario i could think to describe this....so....In the USA, when you flush a toilet, the water ALWAYS goes the same direction...doesn't matter if its a different toilet or not, for some reason the water always goes around and down in the same direction....now relating that to birth, babies work the same way. If they had to rotate down and cork screw they work from right to left...whereas if they start to the left, the are already around that far, so they have less distance to travel. But if the baby starts on the right she has to travel around that and thats even further. You would think oh its the same distance...but the error in that logic is that almost all babies (i cant say for 100% bc you just never know) but almost all babies move from right to left, and so essentially it is NOT the same distance. Its in fact, further.Click to expand...

Ahhhhh! Okay, I wasn't thinking about traveling from right to left. I was just thinking about turning and was like...but they're just turning and going down, haha! Gotcha!


----------



## Junebugs

*Tiger-* I am so happy to hear you are doing better!! I was really worried after reading you post! But still keep an eye out!

Happy to hear all the rest of you girls are doing well aswell!! I have not been able to come on here as much and every time i do i have about 10 pages to catch up on!! :)

ONLY ! WEEK LEFT UNTIL I AM DONE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

So i have a story for you girls, 

I love my OB, she did alot for me and I will never be able to thank her for giving me my life back after my last M/C. She was the only OB that the hospital that would listen to me and understood that what was happening to me was NOT normal. 
So I went on a hospital tour a couple weeks ago and realized i just could not give birth at that hospital. I felt sick to my stomach just being there and i do not trust any of the other OB that work though there (i saw almost all of them though emerg. when i was having trouble with my M/C.) So i went on another tour at another hospital and i LOVED it, it felt like home. Therefore i decided to transfer to a new Dr. that delivers with that hospital. (i don't know if it works the same in the US but you HAVE to deliver at the hospital your Dr. works out of).

Well i talked to my Nurse at my current OB's office and told her everything about how i love the Dr. just not the hospital and how great she was... blah,blah,blah.... since my OB is on vacation my nurse called my OB AT HOME and they have been doing EVERYTHING in their power to get me to stay...... now the last thing she did shocked me a bit......

She told me "i don't normally do this but"....... she was willing to induce me early just so she can guarantee that i deliver with her. We you all know how i feel about inducing in the first place..... i am shocked that she would even offer that! Therefore she would be inducing me at around 38-39 weeks!


----------



## tiger

i have an appt in 30min so will know hollys position then lol.
last night was insane for her movements. question for guppy or birth experts/ pregnancy experts---- how the hell can they move like they do ?!?! holly has been head down for weeks but last night for 2.5hours (i couldnt sleep because her movements were so big and i had arms and legs sticking out everywhere!), she just kept rolling and rolling and rolling and rolling ! jonno swore he could feel her doing summersaults but i told him she cant do that whilst head down lol unless she pops out of my pelvis (which i can very much feel her in at the moment when im walking), so then it made me wonder what she was doing ? 
i got visions of her doing this >>>> :headspin: <<<<< whilst her head was in my pelvis :rofl:
so im wondering, what she could have been doing, it was far more then just pokes from arms and legs, i could see bits going from the far right of my belly going to far left


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs- so wait......so are you agreeing to induce? (i can't remember if you for or against induction)


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> i have an appt in 30min so will know hollys position then lol.
> last night was insane for her movements. question for guppy or birth experts/ pregnancy experts---- how the hell can they move like they do ?!?! holly has been head down for weeks but last night for 2.5hours (i couldnt sleep because her movements were so big and i had arms and legs sticking out everywhere!), she just kept rolling and rolling and rolling and rolling ! jonno swore he could feel her doing summersaults but i told him she cant do that whilst head down lol unless she pops out of my pelvis (which i can very much feel her in at the moment when im walking), so then it made me wonder what she was doing ?
> i got visions of her doing this >>>> :headspin: <<<<< whilst her head was in my pelvis :rofl:
> so im wondering, what she could have been doing, it was far more then just pokes from arms and legs, i could see bits going from the far right of my belly going to far left

:rofl: so funny...well thats a good question and sometimes i wonder if im incubating an octipus! :rofl: haha...on a serious note, the babies actually have TONS more room at this point than we'd like to think (once you get to like 34ish weeks, thats a different story), but right now they actually do have quite a bit of room. And even if the baby is in the pelvis, if they are not engaged, then they can still pop up.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I'm definitely having an octopus. :)

I had lots more to say as I read and got caught up... but it's all gone now. :dohh: 

Have a good night, everyone! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs- so wait......so are you agreeing to induce? (i can't remember if you for or against induction)

No, i don't even really want to be induced even if i go over.... let alone 2 weeks early!... just so i can have that dr.


----------



## Junebugs

Am i wrong in thinking that that is not right???.... inducing just for the sake of having a certain Dr.??


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Am i wrong in thinking that that is not right???.... inducing just for the sake of having a certain Dr.??

No way girl! I am totally with you as i didn't even want to be induced when i was nearly 2 weeks over! ...i def say get a new provider...and plus, i know you love her as your care giver, but TBH im a little concerned about the fact that she offered such a thing just so you would stay with her...

so are you going to search for a new caregiver?


----------



## swanxxsong

I am with you Junebugs; personally I'd prefer letting Aria cook until she's ready... even if it's beyond my date. I know I'll probably be ready to DIE at that point, but it's worth it. :haha: But then again, for me, I don't know which doctor I'll have because it'll be whoever's on call of the 5 I see, so I'm like merrrr... :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i personally could never be induced for such a reason...and dont worry ladies, being "overdue" isn't as bad as some ppl make it out to be...i honestly think if doctors didn't make such a huge deal about the EDD women would be fine and not take it so hard...but thats just my opinion, from personal experience...i would never get induced for such a reason (no offense to anyone that would, but i personally could not do that)...it would take one hell of a medical condition for me to ever agree to induction, they pushed it on me sooo much with DS (never agreed to it, thank God) but this time, no need to worry about that since i have two awesome midwives (who will both be there) and dont have to deal with the hospital.


----------



## TeQuiero

With DS2 I was induced like 6 days early so that I could have her, but every other day within that whole next week or 2 I would have gotten stuck with the doctor who delivered DS1 and I could not bear to have that witch there again. It only took one bad experience (that lasted like 2-3 hours) for me to know I do not want to see her ever again.... and my dr's office is good about working it out. But, if I had to choose between the hospital or the dr I would choose the hospital that I liked, you still have so many visits left to bond with another dr or mw.


----------



## suzzle

I read somewhere that ROA & LOA are different interpretations for different countries. So, my baby is literally on my right hand side, head down, vertical & facing into the left of my pelvis. It's all very confusing! I had no idea about anything like this with DS 1 & 2, but the shoulder dystocia thing has me looking into malpresentation, etc.

I think my RLT is having an effect, defo noticing greater intensity to BH but it seems stable & controlled. After all, how are muscles meant to be strengthened without being 'exercised'? That's the way I think of it anyway. Started on EPO too, went for 300mg orally twice daily at the moment. I'm determined to get this vaginal birth!!

Was feeling a bit better after I started my new pain meds, but a friend was told to stop taking cocodamol by her consultant because it's harmful to the baby. So now I'm back to square one!! I wanted to say thank you all though for your kind words of support :hugs: I really do appreciate them. 

Can't wait for Christmas to come now, I find the build up SO stressful & I have a load of cooking, baking & cleaning to do. DH had been well warned that he will be extremely busy from Friday onward. Plus we need to wrap the kids presents on Christmas Eve - which we normally avoid!

Well I think that's all for me, hoping to drop in to say hey before Christmas, but if I don't, I hope Santa is good to all you ladies & you have a lovely day. 

Oh, the reason I was posting - going on friday to arrange for the delivery of our travel system/mobile/blankets/changing mat, etc. for Jan. Eeeeeeek!


----------



## tiger

well ive just had my appt and once again im left furious ! 
the ob at the hospital has said that my c-section will be on the 23rd of feb whether i like it or not because he likes that date better than the 16th . fantastic reason isnt it ? very professional ? he even abused the hell out of my dr because she was challenging his professionalism. shes appalled and is urging me to put in a very formal complaint, as will she. so my c-section will be at 40 weeks and 2 days gestations 'whether we like it or not". 
here are my stats: 
BP- 125/90
HR- 149
FUNDUS- 34cm 
and shes head down 
oh and i have a UTI , which i knew anyway because it hurts to pee


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry about the UTI love :hugs: those are no fun, just got over one a couple weeks ago and def not a good time :nope:

ugh! i would be beyond pissed with that doc! that is such a terrible reason!!!!
I know you had thoughts of a VBAC...maybe you'll get it at his pace! i just cant believe "professionals" act that way!!!! im sorry girl :hugs: hopefully you'll go into labor before that and you wont have to deal with his sorry ass excuses :hugs:

other than that, sounds like you had a good appt! and yay for head down baby! :dance:


----------



## tiger

i discussed the option of a VBAC and they will not allow it .due to my scar and the risk i pose, they dont want me to attempt a vbac 
im really disgusted at this dr, i dont even know how to explain it


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: im sorry hun...i can't believe you have to deal with such a dusch bag.


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> well ive just had my appt and once again im left furious !
> the ob at the hospital has said that my c-section will be on the 23rd of feb whether i like it or not because he likes that date better than the 16th . fantastic reason isnt it ? very professional ? he even abused the hell out of my dr because she was challenging his professionalism. shes appalled and is urging me to put in a very formal complaint, as will she. so my c-section will be at 40 weeks and 2 days gestations 'whether we like it or not".
> here are my stats:
> BP- 125/90
> HR- 149
> FUNDUS- 34cm
> and shes head down
> oh and i have a UTI , which i knew anyway because it hurts to pee

Hope your UTI clears up soon :hugs: Thats probably what those pains were

Why do you not want your csection on 23/02? :shrug: Sorry cant remember the full story :coffee:


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly- was just curious since you have more than one baby (or so i thought)...did you go overdue with any of them? if so how far over with each?


----------



## tiger

i will be 40 weeks 2 days pregnant. so overdue. i live on an island, there are no ferrys in the middle of the night after 9pm and before 6pm so if i go into labour naturally im screwed.


----------



## Guppy051708

thats kind of scary tiger!


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> She would be overdue
> 
> Kelly- was just curious since you have more than one baby (or so i thought)...did you go overdue with any of them? if so how far over with each?

1st was 10 days over ~ 11hour labour ~ Then emergency csection

2nd was born on due date ~ Was labour ~ Then csection due to size

3rd was born at 39 weeks ~ Planned csection, so no labour

4th.......:shrug: I have just started a thread asking if anyone would wait for their due date to have 4th csection, I dont want to have LO early this time :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> i will be 40 weeks 2 days pregnant. so overdue. i live on an island, there are no ferrys in the middle of the night after 9pm and before 6pm so if i go into labour naturally im screwed.

I would ask to be refered to a different consultant....:growlmad: This seems utter madness to me

Surely the last thing they want is for you to labour, thus turning a planned csection into an emergency csection, they would also have to foot the bill for an ambulance/boat/helicopter? :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

okay thanks!
I just posted a thread in L&D and i was hoping to hear experiences, but no luck...i went 41+5 with DS, so i was just hoping to see if my luck could change this time....FAT change :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger, i still am pissed for you ...i mean, if you are such a great threat for a VBAC then why are they risking it???


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> tiger, i still am pissed for you ...i mean, if you are such a great threat for a VBAC then why are they risking it???

WSS ^^
Exactly my point too.....Why? :shrug:


----------



## tiger

my thoughts exactly guppy- 
they wont let me attempt a vbac, yet they are putting me at a huge risk for one by doing my c-section when im overdue.
kelly- i have seriously tried all i can think of to get another ob/consultant but noone seems to really want to listen to why. 
i dont know what else i can do, and im so worried. it will be the middle of cyclone and storm season so if there is a storm or something, getting a helicopter to the island could be madness. im so worried


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> my thoughts exactly guppy-
> they wont let me attempt a vbac, yet they are putting me at a huge risk for one by doing my c-section when im overdue.
> kelly- i have seriously tried all i can think of to get another ob/consultant but noone seems to really want to listen to why.
> i dont know what else i can do, and im so worried. it will be the middle of cyclone and storm season so if there is a storm or something, getting a helicopter to the island could be madness. im so worried

Try to go back to your Doctor (she is the one supporting you right? :shrug:) Get her to write to the consultant & insist....:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

:( ugh...i really do feel so bad for you :hugs: i really wish someone would slap that consultant upside the head!


----------



## tiger

shes written to him like 4 times, and called.
ive just gotten off the phone to queensland health (state health) and im waiting for a call back from the head of obsterics there. so hopefully im getting somewhere ! will let you guys know


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> shes written to him like 4 times, and called.
> ive just gotten off the phone to queensland health (state health) and im waiting for a call back from the head of obsterics there. so hopefully im getting somewhere ! will let you guys know


Fingers crossed for you :flower:

Sounds like you may get somewhere with them :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

best of luck sweetie!


----------



## Junebugs

Tiger- I can\t even believe that!!! Seriously that is really scary, I don't understand how he is so sure that you won't go into labor before that!!! That i just [email protected]#&!!!

Guppy- I went to the new Dr. today for a consult and he is great!!! But my other Dr. is not wanting to fax over my records..(they are taking there sweet time doing it) like i said she is doing everything to get me to stay. I am just really surprised she offered that to me just to get me to stay.....:shrug: 

I really love this hospital and i think it is so important that you are comfortable where you give birth.


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree about the hospital. The simple fact of the matter is that you will be dealing with the hospital staff much more often than with the doc...
im glad you had a good visit with a new doc! Thats great hun :D ...hopefully your old doc gets over herself and sends the info!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiger-- I'm mad for you, too. That's just ridiculous. They are putting you and your baby in danger-- because he "likes the date better"??? Ugh. I hope he loses his job. Who knows how many other patients he has pulled this crap with. 
:hugs: 

I agree with what was said about how we put so much emphasis on our EDD and then when it comes and goes and no baby, we freak out. 
No one ever goes up to an elephant and says, I'm sorry, but you're past the average length of gestation for an elephant... so we're gonna pump you full of drugs and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## becstar

Tiger, I hope you get it sorted soon. 

I agree about induction. I was 16 days late by their dates with La and succumbed to the pressure but this time I feel stronger and better equipped to argue my case. She just was not ready. I will have regular monitoring etc but I don't want to be induced.


----------



## swanxxsong

Tiger... :hugs: I am so sorry they're giving you such a runaround. That makes NO sense to me - like Guppy and Kelly (and everyone else, actually haha) has been saying: WHY TAKE THE RISK?! Sounds like a true fool if you ask me. I hope they sort it for you soon, because that's kind of scary. I remember you talking about the issue with the island + ferry before. :( Not a fun situation, for this instance. But I hope your provider has some answers for you!


I've been pondering today. Mom went 2 weeks early with her first (my sister) and 10 days late with her second (me). My sister went about 10 days early (or so) with her first (last year). And thank goodness for that, in her instance, because he was a pretty big baby and she had a rough delivery process (that ended in a section anyway). OH was born 6 weeks early, and was already 6 pounds when he popped out to say hello to the world. :rofl: I was late, almost 9 pounds, my sister was early and was 7 and change.

SO. If that takes into play for anything, I could potentially go early and have a big baby... IF genetics and family history take any cake in affecting one's results. lol. I keep rolling these thoughts around in my head, trying to maintain patience. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

It's all truly a guessing game.
Every pregnancy and baby is different and thats what it's up to-the baby's lung development and such....even i went nearly 2 weeks over last time and i still ponder when i'll go...probably late though :haha:

and i wouldn't worry about baby size. the average American baby weight 6lb-9.5lb...everyone thinks a baby 8lb or bigger is huge, but really its average....and as long as you dont have GD, its not likely your body will allow you to produce a baby larger than it can birth...there is the VERY rare circumstance of that happening, but in most cases its unlikly. Out culture loves to keep track of size...but the pelvis literally stretches and expands, especially during labor so no one can know (unless you are in the middle of pushing) if its such an issue, regardless of baby size. Plus the baby's head is soooo pliable, so really size isnt all too relevant....plus i thinking birthing conditions have a great deal to do with how things go too.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tiger - I hope you get that sorted!!! The doc sounds completely insane.

Okay ladies, we're about to head out for vacation! We're driving from here to Biloxi today and then Biloxi to Tampa tomorrow! I only have sporadic internet when we're home - we don't have good internet at our place since we're only there a few times a year so I usually only come on when we're at my moms - so if I'm not on before, I hope everything has a very Merry Christmas!! Enjoy the holiday, relax! "Talk" to ya'll soon!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tiger - I hope you get that sorted!!! The doc sounds completely insane.

Okay ladies, we're about to head out for vacation! We're driving from here to Biloxi today and then Biloxi to Tampa tomorrow! I only have sporadic internet when we're home - we don't have good internet at our place since we're only there a few times a year so I usually only come on when we're at my moms - so if I'm not on before, I hope everything has a very Merry Christmas!! Enjoy the holiday, relax! "Talk" to ya'll soon!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Merry Christmas JP!!! Have a great trip! :xmas6:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Am i wrong in thinking that that is not right???.... inducing just for the sake of having a certain Dr.??
> 
> No way girl! I am totally with you as i didn't even want to be induced when i was nearly 2 weeks over! ...i def say get a new provider...and plus, i know you love her as your care giver, but TBH im a little concerned about the fact that she offered such a thing just so you would stay with her...
> 
> so are you going to search for a new caregiver?Click to expand...

I totally agree!!!! that is not right, it would make me nervous too knowing that do not want to risk a VBAC, so why are they having you go late!? I wish you luck and hopefully you can get the date changed back :( Im really annoyed for you! :growlmad:

-----------------------------------------

We got some cute new "furniture" for the room we are turning into a playroom/toyroom The playroom is a small room off our living room where we can keep some toys and things. We also ordered a area rug with roads, trains, and houses on it. So when hes older he can play with cars and trucks on the rug. I am so excited! I love the decorating part of this, and i cant wait til the little guy actually arrives!! :)

Also, I finished making Kenny's teddy bear! yay! I plan on taking a photo with the bear each month to measure his size, as sort of a size comparison :)

*Photos:*
Playroom connected to our livingroom
TeddyBear handmade
Nursery
 



Attached Files:







playroom.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









teddybear.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2









nursery.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jokerette

Have fun JP!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guppy051708

the teddy bear and the room look great!
i really love that room!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree, Jokerette-- it all looks great! Good idea about the picture with Teddy, too! 

JP-- be safe and enjoy! My friends are in Tampa for a concert-- apparently it's like 80 degrees and sunny. SO jealous. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Safe travels JP! Merry Christmas!!!

Nursery looks great Jokerette!! Love it!

Thanks Guppy. :) I'm remaining positive. My Ina Mays book arrived today :D :dance: yay amazon! And I'm reading Supernatural Childbirth on my kindle too, as was also suggested to me. :) 

After fiddling and poking I think Aria may be back to back with me. But I can't really tell. :| I'm bad at even trying to determine as I felt I could feel nothing. But her heartbeat is really easy to find and someone said that's a good sign. So we will see. I will ask on the 3 at my next appointment. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

im jealous of your books! :blush: 
My friend got to go to the Farm and meet Ina May...that would be AWESOME!

You will feel soo confident after reading those! 
Supernatural childbirth is a great book as well. I have read it cover to cover. It was suggested to me after we lost our first baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

WOW! Jokerette I just see the other pic you add! IT looks FABULOUS!!! did you do that all on your own?? i love it! where did you get everything from! its perfect! and we are doing animals in Elliots room! (Isaiah's room is sports themed.) Did you paint on the lion and the elephant or are those wall decals?...i may have to steal your idea :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> WOW! Jokerette I just see the other pic you add! IT looks FABULOUS!!! did you do that all on your own?? i love it! where did you get everything from! its perfect! and we are doing animals in Elliots room! (Isaiah's room is sports themed.) Did you paint on the lion and the elephant or are those wall decals?...i may have to steal your idea :haha:

Yes i painted those on the wall myself. I'm an artist and an art teacher, I usually do watercolors, but for the baby's room I was so excited to do some murals! :) The bedspread and everything is JoJo Jungletime... i think i got it at babysupermall.com 

Steal away!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Guppy!! I am looking forward to reading them. I am only a small part of the way into supernatural at the moment and it is very good. Ina's book also looks wonderful. I am looking to boost knowledge and confidence. I know my body can do this, I just need/want that added oomph! 

So cool that your friend got to meet her! How awesome is that? 

So I forget, I apologize - you're planning a waterbirth right Guppy? I know you're shooting for a home birth but I thought you also had a birthing pool and stuff. My memory is well, fail lately haha.


----------



## Guppy051708

That sounds like so much fun to be an Art Teacher!!! That was actually something i was going to go for at Penn State, but then got scared and went from Human Services instead. You did a great job! ...want to come to my house and do that? :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> So I forget, I apologize - you're planning a waterbirth right Guppy? I know you're shooting for a home birth but I thought you also had a birthing pool and stuff. My memory is well, fail lately haha.

Yep :) I had a hospital waterbirth with DS.
This time im having a home waterbirth :flower:
I didn't end up purchasing the pool, bc the MWs have one. I do have to purchase a liner for it though.


----------



## mumanddad

awww your nursery is lovely.


Well today i actually met my new consultant instead of his registra. He is LOVELY- and he has agreed that they wont induce me on my angels birthday :D it will be a few days later thank god.

I have a question though.

Last week my mw said my water levels where high, basically on my scan there was roughly 19.5 cm of fluid but today at this scan there is only 10 cms of water, so what i am asking is ' is this normal for you to loose all that fluid in 2 weeks?'

i was also told im having a little fatty - considering he has been measuring small for the last 3 scans he has made up for it now and his head is measuring at 33 +5 days, his body is measuring at 32+ 1 day but his little legs are only measuring at just 29 weeks.

i am so excited now though as i have 2 more scans and on 2 more visits with my consultant and then the little man will be here :D x


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> awww your nursery is lovely.
> 
> 
> Well today i actually met my new consultant instead of his registra. He is LOVELY- and he has agreed that they wont induce me on my angels birthday :D it will be a few days later thank god.
> 
> I have a question though.
> 
> Last week my mw said my water levels where high, basically on my scan there was roughly 19.5 cm of fluid but today at this scan there is only 10 cms of water, so what i am asking is ' is this normal for you to loose all that fluid in 2 weeks?'
> 
> i was also told im having a little fatty - considering he has been measuring small for the last 3 scans he has made up for it now and his head is measuring at 33 +5 days, his body is measuring at 32+ 1 day but his little legs are only measuring at just 29 weeks.
> 
> i am so excited now though as i have 2 more scans and on 2 more visits with my consultant and then the little man will be here :D x

I wouldn't worry about the body sizes. Especially with the legs because its so hard to measure those since usually they are bent...ultrasound is far from flawless. :thumbup:

as for the fluid, that sounds typical to me. The amniotic fluid is constantly changing. In fact it "refills" about 8-9x per day and its also HIGHLY dependent on how much you have drinking and when you drank something last in relevance to the scan. If you were at the end of the last "refill" of fluid (but not to the beginning of the next one), then it would be measured less. If you were at the very beginning of the fluid refill, then the scan would obviously say you have more....this is why the whole induction thing for "low amniotic fluid" isn't good and is highly inaccurate.) Not to mention, around 28 weeks there is a GREAT blood and fluid surge, and that would have been around that time, so it could have to do with that too and now its leveling out. 

Im no doctor but based on my child birth education i would say its all normal and nothing to be concerned about :D 

Oh and im so glad that they moved your induction date. That really must relieve you :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

i totally would if it werent for the big belly getting in the way!!! LOL!!! luckily I got the painting done over the summer! But seriously, we should totally set up a playdate someday Guppy... we're only like an hour away i think!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG! thats right! haha, for some reason i totally forgot about that! :dohh:
Yes we shall do playdates!!!!
And Zombie Kitten is only in Manchester so she could join too :D

I actually help run the "Tiny Tots of the Seacoast" play group. You are more than welcome to come up! We visit lots of different places. We go to Stratham, Portsmouth, Dover, Somersworth...we could def do Mass :D
...do i have you one my FB? i wasn't sure....there is an FB page for it :)


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> awww your nursery is lovely.
> 
> 
> Well today i actually met my new consultant instead of his registra. He is LOVELY- and he has agreed that they wont induce me on my angels birthday :D it will be a few days later thank god.
> 
> I have a question though.
> 
> Last week my mw said my water levels where high, basically on my scan there was roughly 19.5 cm of fluid but today at this scan there is only 10 cms of water, so what i am asking is ' is this normal for you to loose all that fluid in 2 weeks?'
> 
> i was also told im having a little fatty - considering he has been measuring small for the last 3 scans he has made up for it now and his head is measuring at 33 +5 days, his body is measuring at 32+ 1 day but his little legs are only measuring at just 29 weeks.
> 
> i am so excited now though as i have 2 more scans and on 2 more visits with my consultant and then the little man will be here :D x
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the body sizes. Especially with the legs because its so hard to measure those since usually they are bent...ultrasound is far from flawless. :thumbup:
> 
> as for the fluid, that sounds typical to me. The amniotic fluid is constantly changing. In fact it "refills" about 8-9x per day and its also HIGHLY dependent on how much you have drinking and when you drank something last in relevance to the scan. If you were at the end of the last "refill" of fluid (but not to the beginning of the next one), then it would be measured less. If you were at the very beginning of the fluid refill, then the scan would obviously say you have more....this is why the whole induction thing for "low amniotic fluid" isn't good and is highly inaccurate.) Not to mention, around 28 weeks there is a GREAT blood and fluid surge, and that would have been around that time, so it could have to do with that too and now its leveling out.
> 
> Im no doctor but based on my child birth education i would say its all normal and nothing to be concerned about :D
> 
> Oh and im so glad that they moved your induction date. That really must relieve you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for that, i didnt want to ask the scan lady because she was a bit dippy bless her, and kept saying should would rather be in the pub celebrating christmas :shrug:

i am over the moon, he has also said that my induction day will be around his work pattern so he can be there to deliver my little man. which i found reassuring x


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> Thank you for that, i didnt want to ask the scan lady because she was a bit dippy bless her, and kept saying should would rather be in the pub celebrating christmas :shrug:

:shock: i can't believe the tech would act like that! Wow! Some ppl can be so unprofessional!


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for that, i didnt want to ask the scan lady because she was a bit dippy bless her, and kept saying should would rather be in the pub celebrating christmas :shrug:
> 
> :shock: i can't believe the tech would act like that! Wow! Some ppl can be so unprofessional!Click to expand...

I didn't really react to much she said due to the fact i had a vibe off her and didnt like her, my hubby also didnt talk to her because he thought she was rude. 

i dont normally get her, but the lady who usual scans me has gone on leave so i just lay there and let her get on with it


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...i had an experience like that once...takes all the excitement out of it....but hopefully you wont have to deal with this twat too much more.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> OMG! thats right! haha, for some reason i totally forgot about that! :dohh:
> Yes we shall do playdates!!!!
> And Zombie Kitten is only in Manchester so she could join too :D
> 
> I actually help run the "Tiny Tots of the Seacoast" play group. You are more than welcome to come up! We visit lots of different places. We go to Stratham, Portsmouth, Dover, Somersworth...we could def do Mass :D
> ...do i have you one my FB? i wasn't sure....there is an FB page for it :)


Awesome!!! No i dont have you on Facebook... can you send me a PM with your real name so i can friend you?


----------



## swanxxsong

That's awesome Guppy! And great that they can provide one for you! How convenient. :) I can't wait to hear everyone's birth stories!!!

So glad things went well Hayleigh. :) and I'm glad they won't induce on your angels birthday. :hugs:


----------



## suzzle

Hello ladies.

Imagine my surprise today when after taking a new bump pic, I happened to look at last weeks and my baby appears to have dropped!

So, this has spurred a third tri thread with those two pics, but I thought i'd be a total bore and share my bump progression pics with you guys if that's ok. You can also see if you agree about the 'dropping' if you want, I thought it was a bit early for a third? Pics are 15, 21, 31 & 32 weeks.

Please excuse the random cat in the background in one of the pics, also, I do have more than one duvet cover :blush:
 



Attached Files:







15Weeks.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









21Weeks.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0









31Weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









32Weeks.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah it is nice that they have it bc i priced them and the one they have is like $800 :shock:

I love checking out the birth story section on here :cloud9:
my birth story w DS is in my siggy :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pics! Looks like your LO dropped a bit! Mine did recently too - what a bizarre shift for a FTM XD I wasn't sure what to expect but now I do!!

Same here Guppy! I stalk the threads looking for positive and upbeat ones. I really liked yours - I may have stalked you awhile ago........ :haha: I would like to try a waterbirth down the road perhaps. Hubby is skeptical but uneducated on such. I will give him a break this time around since he's already scared to death lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha you are strong women! DH and i have such a great relationship and usually there is give and take and compromise...but for me, i refuse to compromise my birth...so...haha. strong woman! i could never put that up for someone else lol

i honestly dont know how ppl go unmedicated without water!
Water is natures epidural!

SUZZLE, great bump! i would say there might be a slight drop there :D


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> haha you are strong women! DH and i have such a great relationship and usually there is give and take and compromise...but for me, i refuse to compromise my birth...so...haha. strong woman! i could never put that up for someone else lol
> 
> i honestly dont know how ppl go unmedicated without water!
> Water is natures epidural!
> 
> SUZZLE, great bump! i would say there might be a slight drop there :D

I agree with you Guppy, DH has let me have the final say on how our LO will arrive. Obviously I include him in the decision making process and he knows my history, the risks and our options. He always backs up what I want to do though, so I am lucky :)

Unfortunately my Midwide Led Unit wont take me on because of the 'risks' I pose. I was so upset because I really wanted a waterbirth :cry: My consultant said I could request a home birth & he would intervene & get the MLU to take me on as a safer alternative, but also said that he would rather I was continually monitored during labour, which they dont do in the pool, so I wasn't going to be stupid about it. I think it would be an amazing experience though so good for you :thumbup:

What are you doing then Swan? Just taking it as it goes?


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha, sometimes it's difficult Guppy, I won't deny that at all. But he's been great with most things so far, and is doing great when we practice coaching, so I'm trying to be as flexible as possible, since I'm exceptionally grateful he's supportive. :thumbup: Too many women don't have supportive OHs behind them, and it breaks my heart for their sakes. 

Plus, I will admit, I had a completely different perspective pre-pregnancy. I honestly wanted to be induced ASAP, wanted to do an elective C-section, wanted as many drugs as they could put into my system, etc. Once I began educating myself and everything, so many of my thoughts have changed, and though I try not to judge people whose opinions differ from mine, I am stunned how much my own have changed, if that makes sense! LOL. So when we started this journey, an unmedicated birth of any form, let along a water birth, was never an 'option' in my brain. Therefore I'm taking baby steps in dragging him through this with me, since he's a little worried that I'll be crushed if I can't handle a non-medicated birth (and he knows how hard I am on myself). 

He's a wonderful guy, just a little concerned about how I'll take everything - and hoping he doesn't pass out too. :rofl: That and my opinions changed a bit too late for me to make any drastic changes at this point - I'm so comfortable with my doctors and hospital, if that makes sense? I think I'd be in a panic if I suddenly changed my mind today and said, "new doctors, new place, waterbirth, etc." Who knows, maybe I wouldn't but I feel like a huge shift in plans may throw my brain for a loop - I'm already still (occasionally) shocked how much I've changed my mind so far. But I have *you*, and other ladies here and elsewhere, to thank for opening my eyes. 

*I don't say it enough, but I'm so grateful for this group, in so many ways. *



Okay, sappy moment over! ;) :rofl:

This is a flashback of pregnancy - 8 weeks, 14 weeks, 20 weeks, 25 weeks, 30 weeks and 32 weeks. ;D Snapshots from our photo project thus far!

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b209/starsinadarksky/604945.gif

Let's see more bump or progress photos! :happydance: I love seeing everyone's beautiful bumps!


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww :cry: that is so sweet! :sad2:
Well we love you! :friends: and so glad to have you apart of this group!

love your gorgeous bump progression!!!

...how did you get it to scroll through like that? love it!

oh and i just realized you were holding the fruit for each stage-clever girl!


----------



## swanxxsong

Suzzle - well, as I said in the above, when I was first pregnant I "knew what I wanted" and that was that. And he was like, Erm... okay. xDD

Day by day, I began changing my mind. And like I said, I've changed it drastically. If I could do it all over again, I'd be going to a birth center and stuff - but with the holidays and everything, I don't feel I could make the change now without going mad, if that makes sense? 

SO my plan is an unmedicated birth in the hospital I've chosen, with my doctors as planned. Er, semi-planned. :haha: I do truly love my doctors, and I do love the hospital I've chosen, even if (as far as I've read anyway) a waterbirth would never be possible there. My friend has delivered 2 of her 3 babies there, unmedicated, and plans to with her fourth as well, and she has nothing but praise to give to them there, so I'm content for now. The next time around, I will be researching my other options, without doubt.

I entered pregnancy with the mindset that I was ready. And to be a mother, yes, I was ready. But to plan a pregnancy and childbirth, I was not - I was uneducated and disillusioned. I've had multiple people criticize my recent plans, and have had people (mostly MEN believe it or not) tell me I should just schedule a section because I'll be "happier" in the end if I do. 

Bull.

So I'm planning out natural ways to face labor, am reading a lot and keep asking people like Guppy (poor darling that she is, always so patient! lol) and yourself a billion questions about childbirth, and I see where things go. I'm confident and feel at peace with my decision this time around; and hopefully I will be blessed enough to go about it in a more sensible manner from the beginning next time around... so long as I'm blessed enough to have a second child. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Such a lovely mindset swan! I love it and you should be proud of it!
I am glad you are confident and happy in everything about the birth because thats what matters! :D
& no worries, i love answering questions :smug: haha


----------



## swanxxsong

https://www.myspacegens.com/handler.php?gen=animatedimage <<< how I animated it. I think there's ways to do it in photoshop and stuff but I'm at work and lazy so... :haha: Jokerette would know!

:hugs: Thanks Guppy. :) I feel so blessed to have found a great website and such awesome ladies to share their insights with me. I think being prepared to have a baby is a great thing for someone planning to start a family... but I think being mentally prepared and educated about pregnancy and childbirth is an important pre-pregnancy step that I missed entirely. :rofl: But better late than never right?!


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> Aww :cry: that is so sweet! :sad2:
> Well we love you! :friends: and so glad to have you apart of this group!
> 
> love your gorgeous bump progression!!!
> 
> ...how did you get it to scroll through like that? love it!
> 
> oh and i just realized you were holding the fruit for each stage-clever girl!

I agree, your pics are really great :) They put my skanky bedroom/PJ shots to shame :haha:

Hope you get your unmedicated birth. I think being comfortable with your surroundings and having faith in your delivery team go a long way to helping you relax about the birth - maybe this is just cause I suffer from anxiety? :shrug: Incidentally, I changed hospital from the one I had DS1 & DS2 at - hoping it brings me good luck!


----------



## swanxxsong

I hope it goes well for you Suzzle!! And I agree - I think the surroundings can play a big part in feeling at ease. :) I get a little neurotic about things but I feel pretty relaxed about birth as of late. Much more so than how I felt a few months ago!!! :haha:


----------



## suzzle

swanxxsong said:


> https://www.myspacegens.com/handler.php?gen=animatedimage <<< how I animated it. I think there's ways to do it in photoshop and stuff but I'm at work and lazy so... :haha: Jokerette would know!
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Guppy. :) I feel so blessed to have found a great website and such awesome ladies to share their insights with me. I think being prepared to have a baby is a great thing for someone planning to start a family... but I think being mentally prepared and educated about pregnancy and childbirth is an important pre-pregnancy step that I missed entirely. :rofl: But better late than never right?!

I agree about this site! Despite this being my third I have actually learned a lot - for example I had no idea about RLT/EPO etc., with DS1 & didnt have to bother about it with DS2 as he was a planned section.

I really find this site, especially this thread, a great support when im having a freak out day, or just to moan or share pics & random thoughts with. I feel like I missed out not having this resource as a FTM.

Ok enough now, you guys are reducing me into a gibbering hormonal wreck :cry: In a good way though :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

surroundings def play a role...thats why so many women swear they are in labor and then go to get checked out at the hospital and their labor stops or it "stalls"...i def believe environment plays a huge role. (not that hospitals are bad, but just they are getting used to the setting and whatnot). The majority of women dont deliver along side the road either because usually the body will slow or stop labor altogether until the women is comfortable and ready to start it again...its actually a very primal instinct....animals for instance, if they begin labor and start to feel uncomfortable or feel threatened or unsafe, their labors will stop, then they run somehwere they feel safe and it starts back up again....i hate comparing humans to animals lol but there's def. something to be said for that.


thanks for the link! im trying to find my bump pics...i havn't taken nearly as many this time around.


----------



## Guppy051708

what is EPO? :shrug:


----------



## suzzle

Evening Primrose Oil

As for the comparing people to animals im a zoologist at heart, but currently a parasitology Ph.D. student, so that's always the kind of comparison I make with all kinds of behaviours.

"You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals" after all :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

Well I'm glad you found us Suzzle! No matter what numbers we are on, we are all in it together! :hugs: and your photos are not skanky, they're cute! I'm almost always in my pjs at home - only reason I'm not in most of the fruit pics is bc we take them as soon as we get in the door from the grocery store so we don't forget ! :rofl:

Makes perfect sense to me Guppy! Which is why many women who homebirth say it's so relaxed and such. They'd be right at home - literally - with their surroundings and thus at peace. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

suzzle said:


> Evening Primrose Oil


Oh yeah :dohh: i totally knew that! just forgot the short form :dohh:



suzzle said:


> "You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals" after all :rofl:

:rofl:

"So lets do it like they do on the Discovery Channel" :rofl: :rofl: okay totally inappropriate but i just couldn't help myself :haha:


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil
> 
> 
> Oh yeah :dohh: i totally knew that! just forgot the short form :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> "You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals" after all :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> "So lets do it like they do on the Discovery Channel" :rofl: :rofl: okay totally inappropriate but i just couldn't help myself :haha:Click to expand...

No, really, you are pitching at my kind of level (the gutter!) :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahahahaha oh man. I haven't heard the bloodhound gang in a LOOOONG TIME!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> https://www.myspacegens.com/handler.php?gen=animatedimage <<< how I animated it. I think there's ways to do it in photoshop and stuff but I'm at work and lazy so... :haha: Jokerette would know!
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Guppy. :) I feel so blessed to have found a great website and such awesome ladies to share their insights with me. I think being prepared to have a baby is a great thing for someone planning to start a family... but I think being mentally prepared and educated about pregnancy and childbirth is an important pre-pregnancy step that I missed entirely. :rofl: But better late than never right?!

HAHA Swan! :) Love the shoutout! I like youre link though, way easier than i photoshop! 

You look awesome and I lvoe how your holding the fruit of the week in the photos!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry about the format of the photos, they wern't all taken at the same angle or location :blush:

weeks: 15, 16, 17, 22, 23, 24 , 25, 28, & 29 ...i havn't taken a bump pic for a couple of weeks now :blush:

EDITING SORRY! IT DIDNT WORK!


----------



## suzzle

Aww :(


----------



## Guppy051708

suzzle said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> "You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals" after all :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> "So lets do it like they do on the Discovery Channel" :rofl: :rofl: okay totally inappropriate but i just couldn't help myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No, really, you are pitching at my kind of level (the gutter!) :haha:Click to expand...




swanxxsong said:


> Ahahahaha oh man. I haven't heard the bloodhound gang in a LOOOONG TIME!



:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

do you have to host that image somewhere?
My comp saves it as a .GIF then i attach to BNB and it turns it into a .JPG, which then means only one image appears :wacko:

Flickr and PhotoBucket keep crashing my comp :grr:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well since i can't get that to work, here you are :D

I didn't take a "pre bump pic" sorry lol. but with that said, i got pregnant about 8 months after DS, so i didn't really lose the baby belly :blush:

weeks 15, 16, 17, 22, & 23....
 



Attached Files:







15weeks.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









16USETHS.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









17weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1









22weeks.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









23weeks.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Guppy051708

...and weeks 24 , 25, 28, & 29 

havn't taken another bump pic for 2 weeks now...so maybe i should go do that lol
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









25weeks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









28weeks.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1









29weeks.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww bump look great guppy!! And yeah I had to host with photobucket otherwise BNB did the same. Boo!!


----------



## Guppy051708

thats what i figured...im not sure why my photo sites kept crashing...i think its because im in JollyCloud and not Windows :dohh:

and thank you :D...i know its hard to see a difference bc they were all taken at different angles...but oh well :blush:


----------



## tiger

suzzle - ive had a massive bump drop aswell, she dropped a far bit last week but even more this week :/
29 weeks , 30 weeks and 31 weeks 


well ladies, i probably wont get on before christmas, we leave in 3 hours to start our 14 hour drive across state :shock: :happydance:
considering i cant get to sleep before 2am on a good night at home in bed due to being so uncomfy, this may be interesting :wacko:
so MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ps- we need to update the front page for the twins yes ?


----------



## Guppy051708

Twins? :shrug: did they arrive already? sorry if i missed it.

Wow Tiger! Your bump really did drop!!!! Thats an amazing drop you got going on there!

Merry Christmas and enjoy your New Years love!


----------



## tiger

tobaira- she had her twins yesterday (or today for you maybe :S ? ) its on the facebook group


----------



## Guppy051708

oh okay! thanks! off to congratulate :D
thats exciting! so our first "feb babies" are here :dance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, it was posted on the facebook page (this morning or last night) that the babies were born yesterday via emergency c-section


----------



## suzzle

tiger said:


> suzzle - ive had a massive bump drop aswell, she dropped a far bit last week but even more this week :/
> 29 weeks , 30 weeks and 31 weeks
> View attachment 315001
> View attachment 315002
> View attachment 315003
> 
> 
> well ladies, i probably wont get on before christmas, we leave in 3 hours to start our 14 hour drive across state :shock: :happydance:
> considering i cant get to sleep before 2am on a good night at home in bed due to being so uncomfy, this may be interesting :wacko:
> so MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ps- we need to update the front page for the twins yes ?

OMG! Your drop makes mine look negligible, lol. You have a total shape change too :) I am also mega jealous that you can bare your skin like that. Those were the days.....*sigh*

Hope you have a safe journey & a great Christmas & New Year too :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

lol we were all posting at the same time! :haha:


----------



## tiger

suzzle said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> suzzle - ive had a massive bump drop aswell, she dropped a far bit last week but even more this week :/
> 29 weeks , 30 weeks and 31 weeks
> View attachment 315001
> View attachment 315002
> View attachment 315003
> 
> 
> well ladies, i probably wont get on before christmas, we leave in 3 hours to start our 14 hour drive across state :shock: :happydance:
> considering i cant get to sleep before 2am on a good night at home in bed due to being so uncomfy, this may be interesting :wacko:
> so MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ps- we need to update the front page for the twins yes ?
> 
> OMG! Your drop makes mine look negligible, lol. You have a total shape change too :) I am also mega jealous that you can bare your skin like that. Those were the days.....*sigh*
> 
> Hope you have a safe journey & a great Christmas & New Year too :hugs:Click to expand...

in the last 2 weeks she has gone from being right up in my ribs to my being able to feel her head in my pelvis when i walk. probably doesnt help my SPD much at all.
ps - i swear i must stand in really good lighting when i take my pictures because my hips are COVERED in stretchmarks from jesse, but have gone pink again since my skin is stretching. they are definately there trust me


----------



## suzzle

Guppy your pics are cute. I love the 'seventh month' one :)

I fell pregnant with DS2 when DS1 was 8 months old (after being told 2 years before we would find it difficult to conceive naturally & have had 3 bloody 'surprises' so far!) I was terrified! I just pictured a newborn & an 8 month old at the same time!

In reality though it was fine when DS2 appeared, although DS1 would only refer to him grudgingly as 'baby' for about 3 months, lol. 

How do you feel about the age gap? My boys are BFFs now :haha: 

It can be done though, I'm still here! Crazy, but still here, lol. I even started a full time undergraduate degree when DS2 was 10 weeks old & graduated 4 years later with first class honours. Urgh - I'm all 'me me me' again :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats to tobaira ~:cloud9:~ Hope Mum & babies are doing well :baby::baby:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Have a good trip Tiger....Merry Christmas & Happy New Year :kiss:


----------



## Guppy051708

a little nervous but kind of excited about it too (they will be 17 months apart)....i have lots of siblings though, and me and my younger sister are 15 months apart, so for us its pretty normal...i have concerns about the first year of Elliot's life...but i think once he starts walking and the two can really interact it will actually be easier...then they can entertain themselves :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Im soooo nervous, there will be 14months between my 2 youngest, my first small age gap.....:argh:
I left 10 years between DS1&2 & then 8 years between DS2&DD!! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh good, we can be nervous moms together :haha:

ive actually heard from moms that have large gaps and also really close gaps, that closer gap is much easier once the youngest gets to age 1...its just the first yr that will probably be a challenge.


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> oh good, we can be nervous moms together :haha:
> 
> ive actually heard from moms that have large gaps and also really close gaps, that closer gap is much easier once the youngest gets to age 1...its just the first yr that will probably be a challenge.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

The first year terrifies me lol


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> The first year terrifies me lol

The first month terrifies me!! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

glad im not alone lol...im worried about sleep...or lack thereof! 
DS still doesn't sleep through the night...and actually he still co sleeps with us quite frequently


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> glad im not alone lol...im worried about sleep...or lack thereof!
> DS still doesn't sleep through the night...and actually he still co sleeps with us quite frequently

Im worried about it all tbh....How im gonna keep DD happy & content whilst having a newborn, im also worried about how the heck im gonna get DS2 to school on time! :wacko:

Well, we will cope, because we have to....And I really look forward to watching my 2 Daughters grow up together, its something I always wanted & thats why im having this last one :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

MY BELLY BUTTON HURTS. :brat: I almost wish it'd just turn already so it would stop being in this painful in-between stage. :|

I'll live vicariously through Guppy and Kelly! I'm excited for you both! :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: aww. i bet you are gonna have a cute little belly button :D

Well i just spoke with health insurance about trying to get the hospital grade breast pump and the lact-aid covered. They said they will cover the breast pump so long as there is a diagnoses with baby...i then asked "well what about the mom, bc im the one with the problem :dohh:" and she said the mom too :dance: (my diagnoses is IGT-Insufficient Glandular Tissue), so im trying to get booked in with DS's ped (since she knows about everything...the LC can't write Rx, so she's my next best bet)...hopefully i can get an Rx for the pump before the end of the year (i already met my deductible and stuff)...i asked if the lact-aid or sns was covered...she didn't even know what that was :dohh: so i just need to get a product # and a Rx from a doc and try and see if its covered.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh ladies my belly has been hurting allllllll day long.. it feels like he is pushing forward to stretch out my belly more.. lol

As for the natural birth i am also going to be trying to go all natural.... we will see how it goes but i really am going to try. I too was with the mind set before that i was going to have all the drugs but after being in this group it has changed my mind on alot of things.... i truly believe my body can do this on it's own... it just need to stay strong


----------



## Guppy051708

:bodyb: rock it ladies!


----------



## swanxxsong

High five Junebugs! We will push through together :D


----------



## swanxxsong

And congrats on the pump news Guppy! That is awesome!!


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> High five Junebugs! We will push through together :D

FORSURE! :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

...we need a group name for that...with a pretty little siggy...hmm... haha


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh ladies, I am soooo tired tonight!!! I have spent the last 2 1/2 hours baking for my DH's birthday!! He is going to be so spoiled tomorrow. I am taking him lunch, ribs, rice, beans, three milk cake, and flan. But hey, he only turns 30 once :haha: :)


----------



## nightkd

Cute bump pics! :D I need to get another one... In part because I still feel TINY...

I just had my first cup of RLT (been too puss to start drinking it properly before now!) I think I'm having BHs now... Nothing awful, but I'm off to bed shortly anyway (wow, didn't realise the time! E is JUST getting ready for bed :O)...

I want to order my birth supplies tonight, but I'm having trouble deciding what tinctures to have... I was going to order the 'premade' stuff (Hemhalt, Placenta Ease etc) but someone said they just got the raw herbs and made their own tinctures as the premade ones have stuff in that is iffy.... =/ There are tinctures with just the one herb though, but $1 for the raw herb or $8.50 for the tincture.. Big price difference, but is it worth it? I'm pretty much thinking out loud at this point :haha: I'm excited to get a new pool!! :D


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> a little nervous but kind of excited about it too (they will be 17 months apart)....i have lots of siblings though, and me and my younger sister are 15 months apart, so for us its pretty normal...i have concerns about the first year of Elliot's life...but i think once he starts walking and the two can really interact it will actually be easier...then they can entertain themselves :haha:




KellyC75 said:


> Im soooo nervous, there will be 14months between my 2 youngest, my first small age gap.....:argh:
> I left 10 years between DS1&2 & then 8 years between DS2&DD!! :winkwink:




Guppy051708 said:


> The first year terrifies me lol

The first year passes so fast you don't get to think about it!!

I'm a bit worried that DS 1&2 are so close in age & DS3 is 6.5 years younger. My mum was like, you will just need to have another one. WTF? How about NO!

Just back from my acupuncture session at the physiotherapist. Feeling good, buy soooo sleepy! Just having my RLT with my feet up waiting for the in-laws to bring the boys back. That will be the end of my peace & quiet *sigh*


----------



## swanxxsong

I like that plan, Guppy! I&#8217;m definitely not very good with graphics or I&#8217;d give it a shot. I actually really love the Home Birth Hopefuls ones &#8211; they&#8217;re so cute! 

Aw TeQuiero, what a wonderful wife you are! :hugs: I hope you were able to get some rest! And I hope he has a fabulous birthday!

I need to get off my butt and make my RRLT. Work&#8217;s kind of quiet today so far, so I&#8217;m nice and relaxed in my chair&#8230; but I must get on my feet and move around a wee bit, get the circulation moving. :haha: 

Glad your session went well Suzzle! Sounds like you&#8217;re enjoying your temporary period of relaxation, eh? ;) 

I&#8217;m about half-way through Supernatural Childbirth now &#8211; SUCH a great book. Very interesting, indeed. Looking forward to wrapping up and then starting Ina Mays book next. :D Taking tons of notes and stuff, just trying to give myself some ideas. 

Alright, guess it&#8217;s time for tea and a brief walk before back to the grind. Hope everyone is having a good Thursday so far! :wave:


----------



## Junebugs

Ok ladies i have a question..... I did not mention this yesterday because i thought i was just having a bad day but it still has not gone away today. 

I have been having ALOT of pain in my lower front area (vaginal, and above). It does not feel like it is in my pelivs and it feels ALOT lower then any other round ligement pain i have had. It is not bad, it's just a dull ache and it is really bad when i sleep (makes it hard to roll over). I had a U/A done last week because i had LEUKS. in my urine but it came back clear?...... Do you think i should still go the the hospital or do you think he is just dropping more causing pressure in that area?? (i have been feeling him move around lower then before).


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...it sounds pretty normal to me, but if you're in doubt never be afraid to speak with your care provider!
to me it sounds like pains associated with a grown baby and baby gearing into position. as long as you arn't having regular contractions and you arn't bleeding, i would try not to worry about it. its probably just a normal "pregnancy thing", but if you need to ease your mind fer sure talk to your care giver.

also, im not sure if its what youre talking about or not, but at nght when i toss and turn i feel like muscles are getting pulled and it hurts...not round ligament, persay.


----------



## swanxxsong

I know I get some pain and pressure down there too, pretty far down and sometimes it feels like she's trying to poke her way through me... lol. But I think it's always worth ringing the nurse if you're concerned. If nothing else she could reassure you. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> hmm...it sounds pretty normal to me, but if you're in doubt never be afraid to speak with your care provider!
> to me it sounds like pains associated with a grown baby and baby gearing into position. as long as you arn't having regular contractions and you arn't bleeding, i would try not to worry about it. its probably just a normal "pregnancy thing", but if you need to ease your mind fer sure talk to your care giver.
> 
> also, im not sure if its what youre talking about or not, but at nght when i toss and turn i feel like muscles are getting pulled and it hurts...not round ligament, persay.

I am not really worried..... i think that is why i am asking if anyone else has had the same thing or i would just be going to the hospital. I think the fact i had a U/A done and it was clear i feel better. 

As for the night it is exactly what you said. I think what i am feeling is just the baby moving down more and just puting more pressure on that area (it's just more forward, I'm not really feeling it in my hips or back or anything.)


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...i woke up the one night moaning because it really felt like i was pulling a muscle-and bad....its odd for me bc i never had it with DS...hopefully this just means are little ones will be cooperative and not arrive late :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

I don't feel it when i am laying or sitting down, just when i am walking around or when i try to turn when i am sleeping.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, mines only when i turn during sleep.

its def not round ligament pain though because i get that all the time and thats def a different feeling (for me)


----------



## ZombieKitten

well since we're doing bump pics....

this was me at 30 weeks and 4 days 

Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Baby%20LeBlanc%20Feb%202012/381387_10151001216315167_897880166_21462654_1221082005_n.jpg

I'll have a progression collage in about 8ish more weeks or so ;)


i am now 32 weeks (just a few days shy of 33) and im getting a little paranoid... is anyone else getting some very uncomfortable/slightly painful movements from baby? I mean it's not really pain, it's just more like "SHE'S GONNA RIP OUTA MY BELLY LIKE SOMETHING FROM ALIENS!!!" DH finds it hilarious and LOVES the fact that he can feel her so well, but I feel like she's too strong or something... is this normal?? I swear I'm not complaining, I LOVE feeling her move its so reassuring, but sometimes I'm just like "Are you just getting comfy in there or are you doing karate??" It makes it very hard to sleep haha.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Zombie-- I get that, too. I actually have to say "ow" sometimes, and I know it shows on my face. It hurts! I feel like it means this baby is gonna come out with huge muscles-- and maybe claws? :haha: Still, even in pain, I think it's cool. 

I have the low-down pain, too... in the evenings. I've figured it has something to do with putting DS to bed and then running around trying to get a whole day's worth of stuff done in three hours. But it usually stops after I've been in bed for a little while. 

And THEN I get pain if I try to roll over in bed. But these pains feel more like I've worked my abs too hard at the gym. I have found it easier just to sit up and lie back down on the other side. After extensive pillow relocation, of course. :)

Ah, the joys of 3rd tri. :)


----------



## mumanddad

Junebugs said:


> Ok ladies i have a question..... I did not mention this yesterday because i thought i was just having a bad day but it still has not gone away today.
> 
> I have been having ALOT of pain in my lower front area (vaginal, and above). It does not feel like it is in my pelivs and it feels ALOT lower then any other round ligement pain i have had. It is not bad, it's just a dull ache and it is really bad when i sleep (makes it hard to roll over). I had a U/A done last week because i had LEUKS. in my urine but it came back clear?...... Do you think i should still go the the hospital or do you think he is just dropping more causing pressure in that area?? (i have been feeling him move around lower then before).

I have been having alot of pain too in the same place hopefully it will ease for you soon x


----------



## nightkd

Junebugs said:


> Ok ladies i have a question..... I did not mention this yesterday because i thought i was just having a bad day but it still has not gone away today.
> 
> I have been having ALOT of pain in my lower front area (vaginal, and above). It does not feel like it is in my pelivs and it feels ALOT lower then any other round ligement pain i have had. It is not bad, it's just a dull ache and it is really bad when i sleep (makes it hard to roll over). I had a U/A done last week because i had LEUKS. in my urine but it came back clear?...... Do you think i should still go the the hospital or do you think he is just dropping more causing pressure in that area?? (i have been feeling him move around lower then before).

I've been having a lot of pressure and had a bad couple of days with some really bad pains around that area... Could it be baby moving on your cervix perhaps? I had this really weird pain which I would describe as my pelvis, but it wasn't usual pelvic pain and occurred even when I was resting (any pelvic pain I've had (at least bad enough to whine about :lol:) I was walking/doing stuff)... If you're worried, then it could be worth going in just to put your mind at rest, but I would bet it's probably just heavy baby, getting into a really uncomfortable (for you!) position at this point.

:hugs: Hope you get some relief shortly!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, Zombie you look great! :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Oh man! I just read through 50 pages to catch up!:coffee: It's a slow day at the office being just before the holiday and all. :thumbup:

I'm now going to look into: RLT, a birthing ball, belly mapping, and I feel there were other things that I can't remember now!:dohh:

Congrats to Tobaira on her twins!:happydance:

I wish I was in here more often than I am. You guys are such a great group!:hugs: I feel truely blessed to be expecting with such a knowledgable and encouraging group of ladies. 

Is anyone else looking forward to it being January just so when someone asks, "when are you due?" , you can respond with, "next month". :wohoo:
It just sounds so soon that way! I feel like when I tell people I'm due in roughly 6 weeks they say, "Oh, you still have a ways to go." Such a discouraging response to hear.

You have such beautiful bumps. I can't wait for them to turn into beautiful babies, and birth stories. I wish someone lived closer to Michigan so I could have a play date! :)

I was thinking the other day, that this is my second Christmas in a row that I'll be pregnant. We announced to both of our families on Christmas last year that we were expecting. (Gave the grandparents to be baby related gifts) I haven't went back and watched the tapes... I think I'll just cry. Oh well, I wouldn't trade the 11 weeks I was pregnant with that baby for the world! Now this Christmas, we're anticipating Mallory's arrival as it's just around the corner!:baby:

I'm not sure I'll be back on before Christmas, so I hope all of you ladies have a blessed holiday with family and friends. Take care, and praying for safe travels for everyone!!

:xmas9: :xmas7: :xmas12: :xmas6: :xmas8:


----------



## swanxxsong

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas RedHead! :hugs: Reading your memory made me feel a little weepy - but I'm so glad you were able to follow up this Christmas with a wonderful miracle growing inside of you! :hugs: Such a great feeling, I'm sure. 

I'm really looking forward to January for the same reasons! People keep going, "Oh really, February? 6 weeks? That's AGES!" Gee, thanks for reminding me! :rofl: So being able to say that I'm due next month just seems like an exciting milestone! :happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok, even though this is my 3rd baby I am still a little concerned. I have been having a lot of watery discharge, and it is making me wonder if my water is slowly leaking. It started yesterday morning, after I woke up I was having sharp pains in my side and then all day yesterday and today I have felt really wet (sorry if TMI), and there is constantly liquid/discharge.... it is not thick or mucusy, but if I hadn't gone pee right before I started to notice it, I would have thought that I peed on myself (like I did when I had my cold). I have still been having the random, but strong, contractions daily, and Adelina is moving. But my friend's water leaked for several weeks before her son was born and because of her doctors not doing anything he had some kind of infection when he was born/shortly after, and it affected his respiration.


What are your opinions on it.... am I just being over concerned or should I go to get checked?


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero ~ If you have a slight concern, better to get professional advice :flower: Good luck


----------



## Guppy051708

^agreed....i mean, they can at least use those amniotic test strips to see whats up.
better safe than sorry :flow:


----------



## TeQuiero

Thanks ladies, I never had anything like this leaking with the boys. So I think I am going to talk to DH when he gets home and see about going to get checked, or I might call L&D at my hospital to see what they think about it, and see if they think I should be checked.


----------



## Guppy051708

In the meantime, just drink a lot of clear liquids, if it is your water that will help keep baby safe :flower:
if its not your water, at least you hydrated lol

i will add though, generally if water leaks at all, most moms go into labor within 24 hours of that happening. (certainly not always, but 95% of the time), so the fact that you dont appear to be in labor could be a good sign all is fine ;)


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks ladies.. i am actually starting to feel better now. :) ... if it is still here tomorrow then i will go to the hospital


----------



## swanxxsong

Keep us posted TeQuiero! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Good! Glad to hear you're having a better day Junebugs!

Oh my belly button is so painful and tender right now. :( I wish the stupid thing would just turn already. It's been sore and tender for days now and isn't showing as much turning progress as I'd hope haha. Lame!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am excited for it to be January so I can say I'm due "next month." 
BUT since I am due at the END of Feb, people think I'm closer than I am... When December started, people were like, oh, you only have two months left! But it was really closer to three. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ thats how it is with me too.

although i keep thinking, i better get everything in order because there is a small (and i stress SMALL) chance that i could have a baby as early as Feb 2nd! So that means one month and thats it!....of course...i could also have a baby as late as March 8th...so...blah :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I know. I don't WANT to have this baby early, but I need to get crackin just in case it would happen. 
7 weeks to full term for me... well, 6 1/2... I have SO much to do between now and then! 
I keep telling myself after the holidays...


----------



## Guppy051708

haha PROCRASTINATOR!! :rofl: ...i am too, no shame :haha:


----------



## becstar

Wow, I'm 35 weeks today! I could have this baby and be considered full-term in two weeks!

It would be nice to have the baby a little earlier than last time(42 + 2!) so anytime after 37 weeks is good. I am enjoying spending time with La though.

I was supposed to hear from the midwives on Wednesday to arrange the home visit to confirm my homebirth and got no call or anything. I don't know what number to call to try to arrange it and the midwives aren't based at the surgery for most of the week so wish me luck trying to get somewhere later on! I'm not seeing the midwife again until Jan 3rd when I'll be 36 + 4 which is cutting it a bit fine to get someone to visit.

I am also puzzled, I guess every area does things differently, but everything UK based I have read about home births has said that the midwives drop off equipment at about 37 weeks and leave it at your house. Last time I had a home birth planned and they delivered nothing... Either they just expected me to not go through with it (and I was induced in the end) or they just bring it all when they turn up? 

I am envisaging battles at every turn because they are so short staffed round here and our local maternity unit at the hospital (I can see it from my house) is number one in the country for closing because it's full... It closes on average twice a week and not always because it's actually full but because there aren't enough staff. Obviously with budget cuts they will be extremely reluctant to send out two midwives just for me when those two midwives could be covering upwards of 12 women on the ward, and they won't want to be paying agency midwives to cover them. So I am prepared to fight my corner. I am very lucky in that my sister is a trained nurse and used to work as a midwife's assistant so if she can get to me (she lives 1.5 hrs away) at least I won't be totally without medical attention if they are awkward about coming out. She has the 18th to 30th Jan off of work so if I give birth in that window it'd be handy!!


----------



## KellyC75

Wow 35weeks! :cloud9: Congrats on being a honeydew :kiss:


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies, well i have a hectic 2 days my sister is due her baby on the 2nd of Feb but looks like he will be here today or tomorrow :S he isn't very big at all but my sisters body just can not cope going full term again (its her 3 baby in 3 years and will be her 3rd section- she is 19)

she was meant to have steriod injections this morning but they couldn't do them as she is so scared of needles she wouldn' allow them near her- which i think is selfish when they are to help her baby. 

she has to be stearlised once this baby is born but could lead to a full hysterectomy as her placenta is attached to her scar line, and there is alot of complications. 

so looks like my christmas day i will have to be every where all at once. I have to see my nephews as they will be spending the day with out there mum but her low life bf is going to be there  my mum is leaving my other brother and sister to look after my nephews my sisters bf and then my dad is alone with my brother and sister. I am also meant to be going to my inlaws for christmas dinner :/ this is going to be one stressful week... ahhhhhhhhhhhh

hope your all having a better week x


----------



## sparklez

becstar said:


> Wow, I'm 35 weeks today! I could have this baby and be considered full-term in two weeks!
> 
> It would be nice to have the baby a little earlier than last time(42 + 2!) so anytime after 37 weeks is good. I am enjoying spending time with La though.
> 
> I was supposed to hear from the midwives on Wednesday to arrange the home visit to confirm my homebirth and got no call or anything. I don't know what number to call to try to arrange it and the midwives aren't based at the surgery for most of the week so wish me luck trying to get somewhere later on! I'm not seeing the midwife again until Jan 3rd when I'll be 36 + 4 which is cutting it a bit fine to get someone to visit.
> 
> I am also puzzled, I guess every area does things differently, but everything UK based I have read about home births has said that the midwives drop off equipment at about 37 weeks and leave it at your house. Last time I had a home birth planned and they delivered nothing... Either they just expected me to not go through with it (and I was induced in the end) or they just bring it all when they turn up?
> 
> I am envisaging battles at every turn because they are so short staffed round here and our local maternity unit at the hospital (I can see it from my house) is number one in the country for closing because it's full... It closes on average twice a week and not always because it's actually full but because there aren't enough staff. Obviously with budget cuts they will be extremely reluctant to send out two midwives just for me when those two midwives could be covering upwards of 12 women on the ward, and they won't want to be paying agency midwives to cover them. So I am prepared to fight my corner. I am very lucky in that my sister is a trained nurse and used to work as a midwife's assistant so if she can get to me (she lives 1.5 hrs away) at least I won't be totally without medical attention if they are awkward about coming out. She has the 18th to 30th Jan off of work so if I give birth in that window it'd be handy!!

can't believe how close we are to term:happydance: 

round here you get home visit at 34 weeks (mine was at 33+6) then couriers drop of the entonox at 37 weeks, the midwives bring everything else with them, our dedicated homebirth team was disbanded 3 weeks ago :nope: which is rubbish timing. So now we will get whoever is on call, they could be trvelling from anywhere in the county which at rush hour can be 1 1/2 hours away or more. luckily our hypnobirth practitioner is also a student midwife and lives 2 miles away, now OH has a job we can afford her as a doula. Our labour ward has closed a few times recently, not impressed at all with that, but it's good news about your sister.

bought our birthpool in a box now, was it you asking about them earlier? havn't tried inflating it yet though, need to wait for the tree to come down!


----------



## RJ2

Congrats to Tobaira. Hope everyone is hail and healthy.

Had OB appointment on Thursday and everything is going well though doc has some issues as to if I can have Charlie naturally or not. As I have a small internal opening to my pelvis and DS1 didn't fit through at 6lb 6oz and Charlie is set to be bigger it is not looking hopeful. Doc wants to book me for a c-section on the 23rd Jan if she hasn't come naturally by then so it may be sooner than I thought.

Still hoping to go into labor before than.


----------



## TeQuiero

Hey ladies, I figured I would stop in and ask if anyone else has seen this "Birth Plan Checklist" on TheBump.com
https://images.thebump.com/tools/pdfs/birth_plan.pdf
Figured I would share it so that everyone can look at it to get an idea for their birth plans.


I have still been having a little bit of fluid, but not as much today. But if it gets any worse, or I have any extra pains I am going to call the drs and go up to get checked. :)


----------



## RJ2

TeQuiero said:


> I have still been having a little bit of fluid, but not as much today. But if it gets any worse, or I have any extra pains I am going to call the drs and go up to get checked. :)

Hope all goods well.


----------



## becstar

Good luck.

I got through to the midwives and they said they'd get he woman I'd spoken to to call. Which she did, two minutes later while I was on the loo. So I missed her call, she left a voicemail promising to call back but didn't, and ignored my calls. Great.


----------



## KellyC75

:xmas3:Merry Christmas All! :xmas8:

:xmas5::xmas9::xmas12::xmas16::xmas14::xmas23:


----------



## monkeydo

Finally caught up with all the posts!! We're getting so close :)

Maybe TMI, but is anyone planning on perineal massage? Do you think it's worth it?

My left hip appears to have given up on me, it can be so painful when I'm walking. I walk to and from work everyday, it's a 30 minute walk. I can't decide whether it's doing me good or harm, because everyone says exercise is really good at this stage to keep baby's head engaged etc, but is pain worth it?! Who knows.

Have an amazing Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Guppy051708

monkeydo said:


> Maybe TMI, but is anyone planning on perineal massage? Do you think it's worth it?

Not at all! Im DEF requesting this! I may even start the massage daily around 34 weeks.

I did it a few times with DS. And then i had the doc do it while i was pushing. Despite the fact that i pushed for 6 hours (& NO assistance), and the fact that he was sunnyside up (usually there are bad tears associated with that or they assist so you tear from that), i didn't even have a 1st degree tear! I had a periurtheral graze, wasn't even considered a tear, and that was it. So im doing it again and i dont think its gross at all :D


----------



## RJ2

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE.

:xmas9::xmas8:


----------



## ZombieKitten

monkeydo said:


> Maybe TMI, but is anyone planning on perineal massage? Do you think it's worth it?

*hopefully* I plan on it!! due to the cervical cerclage, DH and I have been forbidden to :sex: since I was 14 weeks. I'm not allowed to have anything of any sort down there (it's to prevent risk of infection and weakening the stitch.) I'm not even allowed to take baths :(!!! so i've been having this crazy fear that I'm going to rip terribly. In 4 more weeks when they take the stitch out I'll be asking them if it's okay to start perineal massage and I'm really hoping they say yes. It'll ease my mind up a bit.


----------



## Guppy051708

A diet high in meat protein, good fats, and Vit C help to create elasticity, which is why women on these diets dont tear as often as say a vegetarian :thumbup: so your diet can help improve the risk as well :D


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> A diet high in meat protein, good fats, and Vit C help to create elasticity, which is why women on these diets dont tear as often as say a vegetarian :thumbup: so your diet can help improve the risk as well :D

this i did not know!!! now i dont feel so helpless!! i can at least do SOMETHING haha. your a the best Guppy :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks :blush: 
if i can locate the article, i'll post it :thumbup: ...can't remember which birth world community i saw that in :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

https://birthfaith.org/nutrition/protecting-your-perineum-from-the-inside-out


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've heard good things about the perineal massage. :thumbup:


----------



## RJ2

I've officially got my first stretch mark for this pregnancy.:growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

Mmmmm mince pies!:xmas14:


----------



## mumanddad

Merry christmas to all you lovely ladies hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## becstar

I tried it a bit last time but couldn't really be bothered! I was told that it's not worth doing for second timers, by my hypnoborth coach and also by the midwives.


----------



## becstar

Ps merry christmas!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats true...i may not do anything simply because i already got through a vaginal birth without tears, so it probably wouldn't happy again...i may have the MW do perineal massage, but thinking about it again, i dont think i'll do anything prior to that.


https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/dustyrose53/BlinkieMerryChristmas.gif​


----------



## Junebugs

monkeydo said:


> Maybe TMI, but is anyone planning on perineal massage? Do you think it's worth it?

I was just reading about this today.... i had never heard of it before... But i think i am gonna try it, im sure it wouldnt hurt.
*

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:xmas8::xmas16::xmas14::xmas12::xmas3::xmas6:


----------



## tiggertea

Ladies, I have been useless and not caught up. I trust you are all well, and if you need them: :hugs:

We had a scan on Thursday and found out baby is a BOY! :shock: :dance:

Hope you all had/have a wonderful festive season and I promise I shall resume normal service of the OP soon! :haha:


----------



## sparklez

Merry christmas lovely ladies :xmas3: :xmas8:




Guppy051708 said:


> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> Maybe TMI, but is anyone planning on perineal massage? Do you think it's worth it?
> 
> Not at all! Im DEF requesting this! I may even start the massage daily around 34 weeks.Click to expand...



Yes started at 32 weeks been told to do up to 5 mins daily, it's deff making a difference already even though doing it nowhere near as much as that

off to bed now, doing nothing and eating lots is so tiring!! also getting plenty of BH so hopefully going to bed will stop that. :xmas15:


----------



## TeQuiero

Merry Christmas to all of my lovely ladies!! :) I hope everyone has had a safe and happy Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> We had a scan on Thursday and found out baby is a BOY! :shock: :dance:



:wohoo: Many Congratulations ~ Great news :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats tiggertea!!!! :dance:
Welcome to team :blue: :D


----------



## suzzle

I'm a bit late (as ever) but re: perineal massage.... I have previously had an episiotomy so was wondering if there is much point?

Also, hope you girls had a lovely Christmas :D
I was miserable all day because the new shoes I bought with a teeny kitten heel wouldn't fit :( All of a sudden my feet had ballooned yesterday morning & today my hands are getting puffier too. So vain, but I just wanted to look nice for various family do's yesterday/today. 

My eldest was up puking from 5am to 8:30am today - so I was very glad I didn't have a hangover. Poor wee soul :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: sorry suzzle :( i hoe today is a better day for you :flow:


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz tiggertea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzzle

Forgot to say earlier, welcome to team :blue: tiggertea :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiggertea, congrats on your team :blue:! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Tiggertea and I'm glad you were finally able to find out!! :dance:

Merry (belated) Christmas to you all - hope everyone had a great holiday. We were away and now I have to unpack and stuff, but we finally finished the nursery!!!!! :D Photos to come soon. :happydance: I'm so happy it's not even funny.


----------



## Guppy051708

Cant wait to see your nursery!
Isaiah is asleep so dh and i are gonna work on getting Elliots nursery in order. I want to find some cute shelves and wall art though....looks boring to me compared to Zs room lol


----------



## redpop

Congrats Tiggertea!


----------



## babyclements

Merry Christmas, Hope everyone is well!! X


----------



## Guppy051708

Well DH and i moved the twin bed/box springs/rails out of Ellitos Room. Moved the furniture around too. Tomorrow we are moving the rocking chair out of Isaiah's room up to Elliots room (we def DO NOT use it with Z lol...way too wiggly and i think after a few months he didn't care to be rocked). We also opened up lots of boxes of his old clothes and started hanging everything according to age/size....still have a few piles up there and a box or two to go through, but thats okay because we dont need to spend any money, so thats nice! Although some of the clothes are out of season. Like almost all the summer stuff wont get any use, but oh well. At least we can use Isaiah's stuff on Elliot...which is practically brand new because babys grow so fast! A lot of those clothing Isaiah only worn once or twice.


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, so here are the photos of the nursery! :D

I still have tons of organizing to do, and the doors need to be hung for both the closet and the entryway, but well do that this weekend. (theyre in the process of being painted by my FIL this week) The shelf was staged by my MIL just for photos sake, because in the midst of putting up the final touches, I ended up stepping on a piece of glass (hubby had broken a candle and the vacuum had missed a piece) and it was embedded in my foot, so he had to do surgery to pull it out  ick! So she put what she felt was important up on the shelf, but Im planning to rearrange it to my liking as time permits. :) 

Still have some other touches to add to things, but this is the general idea. Im so happy to finally have things organized! 

The painting on the wall is from his aunt, she painted it for us for Christmas. :)

And the TV is only temporary  itll be there for my mom for when she stays post-baby, that way she can have a place to retreat when she feels she needs space (as baby will be sleeping in a bassinet in our bedroom during that time) or seclusion. I know the last thing I need is to watch TV while Im nursing because although my MIL insists Ill want it when the time comes, I know how I am  Ill start an episode of some show, shell fall asleep, Ill insist on staying up to see the end and never sleep EVER. LOL. So, TV will return to the basement once grandma-duty ends. :)

(oh yeah, and the bumpers arent permanent either  I want to try and figure out how to attach them at the top, maybe, or something less risky for smothering or whatever. but again, staging for the photo, so she threw those in there for the moment.)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4









photo2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









photo3.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3









photo4.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









photo5.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, it's so pretty!!! I love the color scheme!! 

I have to agree with you about the TV-- I used to stay awake sitting up, holding DS while he slept because I was happy watching something... then later I would regret it. 

So just today, I've been lightheaded and I have a headache. It's not a terrible headache, but it started after I got up once and thought I was going to pass out and had to put my head between my legs. And after that, my ear was ringing, too... 
What do you all think? 
(I know you're going to say call the dr... but I am SO not one to call my dr... I don't want to seem like a wuss... :blush:)


----------



## saphire76

Ok since I have not read a post since Dec 20th!!! Yikes I am so behind. I hope you all had a Merry Christmas or Happy Hanukah! I hope everyone is feeling well and babies are growing strong. Its moving so fast for us all know they will be here very soon. I have 3 baby showers in January to keep me busy (mine, my friends, and a girl from church) all in a row. I have to say I am excited and a little nervous since I have done it before. Ok I am going to try to read back a little but I feel like I won't be able to comment on everything so to risk hurting anyones feeling I will only comment on this day forward. lol and try super hard to go on every day.


----------



## sparklez

Congrats tiggertea :thumbup:

suzzle hope you feel better, I've deff noticed my hands and feet starting to swell more, had to take my wedding ring off today for a bit as it was so tight.

Swan your nursery looks so nice, I love the colours, lucky Aria!
Hope your foot gets better soon.

I'm 36 weeks :shock: It's going so fast. only 1 week to be full term, and still don't have a car seat, or hospital bag!! visiting more family tomorrow then Christmas is oficially done and it's baby time!


----------



## Guppy051708

love the nursery* swan*!!! you did an excellent job! Did you add the molding yourself (in the middle of the wall)? I really like that effect!

*AmaryllisRed*- hope your headache goes away! Are you feeling any better? If it persist for a little while longer i would call the doc, it could be pre-e or low iron.

*suzzle*....36 weeks!?!?! :shock: i can't believe how much further along you seem! Im not even 32 yet lol. But wow! are soo close to full term! i can't believe it!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The lightheadedness seems to be better now that I've eaten lunch. And the headache is slowly going away... could be partly a caffeine headache... I've called in the good dr to help me on that one... dr pepper... :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: :rofl: OMG! too funny! ...i think i need to call that Doctor up! :haha:


----------



## nightkd

sparklez said:


> I'm 36 weeks :shock: It's going so fast. only 1 week to be full term, and still don't have a car seat, or hospital bag!! visiting more family tomorrow then Christmas is oficially done and it's baby time!

Whoop for 36 weeks! :yipee: I'm 35 weeks and since I'm having an unassisted homebirth (and don't feel comfortable staying home at 35 weeks) once I hit 36 weeks I'm considering myself full term. My MWs with DD would have let me stay home from 36 weeks anyway (possibly even 35 weeks, depending on the situation etc) so pretty much sticking with their thinking.

I'm hoping my birth pool and the rest of my kit will be here today or tomorrow... It is coming FedEx though, so I'm not holding my breath :lol: I started having a lot of mucusy discharge on Christmas, while we were at DH's Grandma's house and told him it seemed a lot like the start of losing my mucus plug and he said "No you're not! It's not time yet!" :lol: It was just for a couple of bathroom trips and then seemed to stop though, so I think it was just innocent cervical mucus :haha: I just told DH that it's possible to lose your plug WEEKS in advance of actual labour starting...

Hope everyone had a good Christmas anyway!! :) I'm trying to work through my exhaustion to get the house tidied up and disinfected (I'm craving the smell of CLEAN!! :rofl:)... I think we pretty much have everything we NEED for baby and I've got a list (which I keep adding to) of stuff I want for labour (incl towels, food etc)... Feeling surprisingly prepared. DH has yet to ask for time off work though =/ Again... Same thing happened with DD and he only took like 1 day... Ugh!

P.S Sorry, I'm missing a few pages... I keep forgetting to come on here to keep up and need to find some food for my rumbly tummy now!! ;)


----------



## tiggertea

TENS machine - yay or nay? Considering hiring one but not sure if it'll be worth it...


----------



## Guppy051708

tiggertea said:


> TENS machine - yay or nay? Considering hiring one but not sure if it'll be worth it...

I thought about it for a while. I have a post in the 3rd Tri section (or may Labor section, can't remember which :dohh:) There were a lot of mixed responses....i just decided to save myself the $60 and go without. I utlized the water for the majority of my 30 hour labor with DS, so i figure i wouldn't get much use out of the TENS machine.


----------



## becstar

Last box of my ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock::yipee::shock:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh wow... the babies are gonna start coming any minute!!


----------



## Junebugs

I wonder how the twins are doing?


----------



## swanxxsong

I hope she posts photos soon! I'm eager to see our first Valentines! :rofl: No I'm not impatient at all!

Thanks ladies! I love the colors, and hubby wants to move into Aria's room now. :haha: We did the molding ourselves, Guppy, and we didn't know until we started that the walls are freakin' bowed in sections! So it was a bit of a pain and there's a few places where we fudged along with caulking and stuff to make it work. But the end result pleased us, so that's what mattered. :)

I know nothing about TENS machines, but I'm curious. Must go off to google that. :rofl:

YAY for the final box of the tickers! We're creeping along so close... it's hard to believe! I cannot even wait!

I hope you're feeling better Amaryllis! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> The lightheadedness seems to be better now that I've eaten lunch. And the headache is slowly going away... could be partly a caffeine headache... I've called in the good dr to help me on that one... dr pepper... :rofl:

I love that Doctor.....:thumbup: Glad your feeling better :flower:



AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh wow... the babies are gonna start coming any minute!!

:argh: :baby: :shock:


----------



## KellyC75

Spent the whole day yesterday searching for a new sofa....:wacko: But found one thankfully $3500 (A little over our origional budget!) :shock:

Now gotta get 3 beds, the washing machine, the fridge freezer & other essentials (pots/pans, cutlery, plates/cups etc etc)....ready for our move into 'unfurnished rental'....Wish me luck, cos its not easy, especially in shops I dont really know :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

BEst of luck on your journey Kelly!

Swan, it looks perfect, depsite the wall issues!Great job! i love it!

Just order my HB items :dance: Now i just need to get it all organized (once it arrives). I also need to dig up some old towels, washcloths, and receiving blankets, but otherwise we have everything. I can't believe how close it is!!!! :shock:


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, the nursery is beautiful!! 

Amaryllis, I hope you are feeling better. :) Love your Dr of choice too!!

I have an appt with my MW in like 12 hours!! I am going to ask her about the things that have come up in the last 2 weeks. And I think that this is my last biweekly appt.


----------



## KellyC75

I am literally cooking! :devil:


----------



## tiggertea

See... By not reading all the missed posts, I didn't even know we had some twin valentines here already!! :shock:


----------



## saphire76

We had babies already? Yay!


----------



## swanxxsong

Yup Tobaira had her twins ! :)

I just looked at my ankles and they doubled in size today. :| and of course I have to be on my feet today at work. Boo! lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

yup , there is a set of twins! :baby::baby:

Hope the swelling on your feet go down swan :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Same thing happened again this morning. Got very lightheaded and had to bend over. Wasn't quite as bad, though. 
And it didn't happen again yesterday after the first time. 
So apparently it's something that gets better after I've been up for awhile... Idk...


----------



## Guppy051708

Getting up too fast can DEF mess with ya!


----------



## Guppy051708

There is such a thing called Syncope (sp?). Two of my sisters get it every time they are pregnant. They get rea light headed, and sometimes faint. Apparently their BP drops significantly, quickly and thats what causes it.

of course, sudden movements can throw any pregnant woman like that.


----------



## amandad192

Sorry I'm moaning...
I'm getting quite frustrated with my maternity care. Every bloody appointment I find out something has been done wrong. 2 apps. ago MW refused to take my blood because my veins are so hard to get to. So I went to the hospital and had them done there. The woman used the wrong tubes, so the lab chucked out the blood. My last app. with the MW I did everything she suggested to make it easier for her to take my blood and she managed (even though it took about 5Xs longer than it did at the hospital because my blood was flowing so slow) I asked her to double check everything was right and she said it was all ok. 
At todays app I found out she wrote my DOB wrong so the lab had to chuck my blood AGAIN. This is blood for antibodies which could potentially put my babys life in danger.

And I think the MW today (wasn't my usual MW) measured me wrong..she measured right down to my..you know what..instead of measuring just to the top of my pubic bone. 

I got some RLT today. I know I'm quite late to start..but better late than never?? I hope so because it wasn't cheap! The amount of tablets I take at the minute is crazy. My RLT is capsules..I'm taking 4 a day for a few days then going to up it to 6 a day until 38 weeks. I'm taking 3 EPO's a day. Plan to increase that to 4 a day on monday. then at 37 weeks I'll start taking 4 a day orally and 1 vaginally. 1*magnesium 1*iron 1* vit c. so at 37 weeks I'll be taking 13 tablets orally + 1 vaginally.
Plus I'm thinking of taking an extra iron tablet because my iron level has dropped again.


Hope all you ladies had a lovely xmas!! x


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Guppy! :hugs: it's just annoying but what are ya gonna do? Haha. 

I'm sorry you are still feeling off amaryllis. :| no fun!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

amandad-- sorry things seem to be getting messed up all the time lately... :grr: 
As for the measuring, I've heard everyone does it differently so you really can't compare measurements unless they've been done by the same person... which makes the measurement quite useless IMO, but maybe that's the way this mw always does it, so if she did your measurement next time, the comparison would be useful but if you're back to your regular person next time, this last one should be thrown out. 

I think if the lightheadedness continues, I'll ask my doc next week. 

Oh, and a weird question-- are midwives always women or can there be male midwives? And are they called midhusbands?


----------



## amandad192

There was a male midwife on one born every minute. He referred to himself as a midwife..so I suppose that's his job title. Pretty sure he said patients confuse him for a doctor all the time.

I wouldn't mind having a male MW, but prefer female.


----------



## saphire76

Swan- I have been waiting for the swelling to happen like w my last pg. I was hoping it was not going to being it's winter oh man I guess it could just happen later. I hope you go for lots of pedicures!!!
amandad- I didn't even get measured last time I was in, I did get an US though so maybe that's better idk
Amaryllis- I hope it stops soon. Being lightheaded or dizzy is the worse feeling.

I keep having panic moments about giving birth again :( I know she has to come out and I am excited but now I'm getting scared. ugh the joys and pains.

Random but I also started thinking about the things you have to teach a girl in life. I keep hearing my husband tell my son to put his penis on the side so it doesn't hurt when he sits ect. and I started thinking I'm going to have to take her bra shopping tell her about her period. oh man!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, well it has been far too long since I have been on here but seems I have been far too busy. 

Hope everyone has had a fab xmas. I got totally spoilt this year! I got an eternity ring (diamond and blue topaz set in 18 carat gold) its gorgeous!! also a set of diamond/gold earrings and some fab new boots from my wonderful hubby, and my mum and dad bought me a slimline LED tv for my bedroom with media player etc so I can watch all my movies on usb on it!! 

I am doing well so far, although absoloutely huge and everyone keeps commenting on how massive I am - wouldnt know I still had 9 weeks left! 

how is everyone else doing? I have been keeping up with our facebook group via my phone so know we have had some twins!! congrats!! 

although I do feel a little lost as I havent caught up with anyone elses posts on here but its been over a month so dont think I wil have the time to catch up that many - so I apologise if there is some ignorance of not knowing whats going on with you guys!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I think there's less to tell boys, too... teach them to pee standing up and that's pretty much it. Girls have so much more to deal with... One reason I want another boy. :)


----------



## geogem

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hehe I think there's less to tell boys, too... teach them to pee standing up and that's pretty much it. Girls have so much more to deal with... One reason I want another boy. :)

I know what you mean! I am on boy number 3 and after going through the teenage years with 2 stepdaughters I am happy its another boy!


----------



## honey08

:hi: always forget bout this thread :? hope everyone had a grt xmas :dance: now were just waiting for our babies :dance:

is anyone eles totally ready (stuff wise ? ) i am ,cnt think of anything eles i need now :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

honey08 said:


> :hi: always forget bout this thread :? hope everyone had a grt xmas :dance: now were just waiting for our babies :dance:
> 
> is anyone eles totally ready (stuff wise ? ) i am ,cnt think of anything eles i need now :thumbup:

I wish!! 
The list of what I still need is overwhelming. I mean, most of it is little stuff, and if for whatever reason baby came today, we'd get by... 
But still. I have a list a mile long... 

Good for you, being all ready!! I'm jealous. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Almost 40 degrees here today!....Being pregnant in this heat is not good at all :nope:


----------



## tiggertea

I have all the hospital clothing/newborn stuff I need from last time but it's still in the loft (somewhere) in a box. :dohh: Hubby is under instruction to find it all for me when he puts the Xmas decs up there again at the start of Jan! :haha:

:hugs: Kelly. It would be hard enough getting used to that heat in December at the best of times, never mind with a bump!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Holy moly! Bing tells me that's 104 degrees F!! I hope you adjust okay. I know how hot I've been here and it's only 40 F. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I think its funny that your kids sit on Santa's lap in shorts :haha:


----------



## KjConard

We are pretty much done with all the big stuff we need, but we are now onto the little things. And there are so many! I think come January, we'll go on a major shopping trip to get all the remaining items on our list. I'm starting to get antsy to get my hospital bag together as well. I can't believe February will be here so quickly!


----------



## KellyC75

I still havent bought a single thing for this baby! :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Kelly-- just noticed: Currently feeling: HOT. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha Kelly-- just noticed: Currently feeling: HOT. :haha:


Only because I cant find....

Currently feeling: Like im cooking!! :devil:


----------



## saphire76

So not ready :( room is all painted and we have the dresser and crib is on its way. I'm having a shower on the 8th of Jan so I'll know more after that. I did just buy w my kohls cash a bathrobe and 2 pairs of lounge pants for the hospital all for $24 w shipping yay! Clearance. I wanna pack my bag sooner than later so in ready just in case


----------



## KellyC75

My 31 Week bump pic....:kiss:

ONLY 8 weeks to go!!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







31 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 24 KB
Views: 49


----------



## amandad192

honey08 said:


> :hi: always forget bout this thread :? hope everyone had a grt xmas :dance: now were just waiting for our babies :dance:
> 
> is anyone eles totally ready (stuff wise ? ) i am ,cnt think of anything eles i need now :thumbup:

I need to buy myself some socks for my hospital bag, load my mp3 player with usic and pack it and get a car seat head hugger. (car seat was my neices and my sis can't find the head hugger) The day I turn 37 weeks I'm going to the shop to buy a load of drinks and snacks for in labour and staying in hospital. We spend a FORTUNE in the hospital shop when Liam was born. everything is like double the price....then I'll be ready :happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> I still havent bought a single thing for this baby! :blush:

Is that because you have stuff from your other LOs still..or do you not have anything yet??


KellyC75 said:


> My 31 Week bump pic....:kiss:
> 
> ONLY 8 weeks to go!!! :baby:

Cute bump. I've not put a bump pic up for ages so will attach one from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







100_3757.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## swanxxsong

YAY for cute bump pics!

I'm gonna be late so I'll do a real update with you lovely ladies later, because I have some reading back to do, but I did a quick skim-over and awwww, just such lovely baby bellies! :flower: It's so exciting!

Back in a bit, I better make sure I'm not late for work! What's my excuse? "Sorry, I was stalking the baby boards first thing this morning..." :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think BnB is a valid excuse!! It's the reason my dishes aren't done... :blush: 

[email protected] is summer just starting there? Unbearable!! 

I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet... with DS I packed a whole (small) suitcase and hardly used anything in it. Didn't even wear my own clothes until I was going home. This time, I probably won't pack much-- toiletries, an outfit for me to wear home, and an outfit and blankets and stuff for the baby. And probably something to read. Maaaaaybe my netbook if they have wireless. :)

Here's my most recent bump pic at 31+1:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> [email protected] is summer just starting there? Unbearable!!
> 
> 
> Here's my most recent bump pic at 31+1:
> View attachment 317710

Yes....Summer has only just started! :dohh: :devil: :wacko:

~~~~~

Love your bumpage ~ Your carrying high up arent you :winkwink:


----------



## Junebugs

*OMG GIRLS!!!!!! TODAY IS MY LAST DAY OF WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It is also my last day FOREVER, i will not be going back here after my mat. leave is over.... it is a little unreal because i have been working her for 11 years..... i don't really know anything else so it is weird to think i will never be coming back here AGAIN!! ... wow....

P.S- I LOVE all the bump pictures!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Junebugs-- big transition! Are they going to have a cake for you or anything? 

Kelly-- yes, I'm carrying really high. When I sit, my bump is right under my boobs... Definitely higher than I remember carrying with my son. :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> *OMG GIRLS!!!!!! TODAY IS MY LAST DAY OF WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> It is also my last day FOREVER, i will not be going back here after my mat. leave is over.... it is a little unreal because i have been working her for 11 years..... i don't really know anything else so it is weird to think i will never be coming back here AGAIN!! ... wow....
> 
> P.S- I LOVE all the bump pictures!!! SO CUTE!

Enjoy your last day :happydance:


----------



## saphire76

Congrats junebugs! Enjoy


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow, Junebugs-- big transition! Are they going to have a cake for you or anything?
> 
> Kelly-- yes, I'm carrying really high. When I sit, my bump is right under my boobs... Definitely higher than I remember carrying with my son. :shrug:

I doubt it, you think they would after 11 years but no..... they don't normally do anything for you when you are leaving.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. It's been forever since I posted on here. I have been reading all the posts, I promise. I read and read and then get too tired to reply and forget what I planned to say :haha:

The bump pics are gorgeous. My bump has dropped quite a bit. I had an appointment with my gynae yesterday and he's very happy with baby's progress. She has turned nicely and he sees no reason why I can't have a natural birth. Her weight right now is 2.3kgs. She is quite the kicker and I still love every kick and punch :blush:

I'm getting really tired now as well and try to have a nap whenever I can. I'm on a few days leave and get back to work on the 3rd of January. I will be on maternity leave officially from the 13th. I was planning on only going on mat. Leave from the 30th of Jan but my work was giving me a hard time about my leave so I decided to just go off earlier. Stuff them, they must find a way to cope without me earlier :growlmad:

My dad is here at the moment painting the baby's room. It's starting to look really lovely. I'm afraid that her furniture might not be here in time. But that's cool, she can sleep in a Moses basket for a few days in my room. 

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas. It's my hubby's birthday on New Years Eve and we usually party up a storm but we're planning on having a relaxed evening this year. What are your plans for NYE?

:hugs: to all


----------



## KellyC75

BabyAngelic said:


> It's my hubby's birthday on New Years Eve and we usually party up a storm but we're planning on having a relaxed evening this year. What are your plans for NYE?
> 
> :hugs: to all

Its my DS1's Birthday on NYE too :cake: He will be 19! ~ Time really flys! :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, finally time to catch up with you!

Amanda, Im sorry to hear of all your frustrations with your midwives. I cant believe they keep botching up blood draws! Thats, you know, kind of important and everything. Yikes! :| And I dont think youre too late with the RRLT  I know some ladies waited until 36 weeks to start; Id say anythings better than nothing right? ;) 

I think my doctor measures from right under my boobs to about my pubic bone or so I never really paid attention before, but I will next time!

Saphire, Id love to get a pedi! I might schedule one for myself in January as a birthday gift to myself, haha! I ended up buying compression socks yesterday evening and they actually feel pretty good, and after two hours of wearing them last night combined with hubby insisting I stay off my feet the rest of the evening, by bedtime I was looking much better! :thumbup: So, relief!

Wow GeoGem, sounds like someone was a VERY GOOD GIRL this year!! :haha: Congrats on the wonderful gifts, thats awesome!

Hi Honey! Im in theory, reasonably ready but my brain is not ready yet! :haha: I still have plenty to do, especially cleaning, but a lot of the major things are prepared. Just need to get the energy to finish off the rest of my tasks, and have to hope my feet stop swelling so I can do said tasks since hubby is pretty protective lately of keeping me off my feet. And God love him, he does everything he can to help but with working 2 jobs, he doesnt have the time to get done everything that needs to be done, so I gotta get my butt in gear! :rofl:

-hooks up a fan and places it in front of Kelly- Ill mail you some of our cold weather in exchange for some of your warmth? Maybe balance it out a bit on both ends? ;)

Guppy, I never thought of the shorts + Santa thing but thats freakin hilarious. One concept Id never get used to, but I am a little jealous. BRRRRR.

Amaryllis, its a valid excuse for EVERYTHING right?! I totally agree. :rofl: 

Congrats Junebugs! I wont deny how jealous I am right now, :haha: but I am so happy for you! I bet you are thrilled! :hugs:

Hi BabyA! Hope you are enjoying your mini-vacation! Our plans for NYE = relaxation, non-alcoholic bubbly and sleep. We are clearly a really exciting bunch over here. :haha: I doubt Ill be able to stay awake until midnight. Last night I made it to 9:30 before I keeled over and died a little. LOL.


AFM like I said, compression socks. I haz them. Theyre actually pretty awesome, and I feel better today. My whole body just looks and feels swollen lately, hubby took the weekly photo last night and my face and upper arms look (to me anyway) enormous compared to the last time we took a photo. And Ive been watching my salt intakes and drinking a lot of water, but guess my body just wants to SWELL. Yikes! My weight is going to be anything but impressive when I go to my doctor next Tuesday. Oops. This is me, not even caring at this point because I feel so crappy lately. :rofl:

Work is killing me, absolutely slaughtering. Its the busiest time of year and they need extra help so Im constantly being called to the back, asked to help, etc. meaning more time on my feet, more strain on my back, and added exhaustion by the time Im done at the end of the day. Its beginning to catch up with me and I know hubby is a bit concerned how Ill handle 6 more weeks at work because apparently Im beginning to look at little haggard. :| Talk about embarrassing.

Im trying really hard not to be pessimistic though because Ive been truly blessed this pregnancy, for the most part. And Im winding down toward the end so no matter how difficult these final days are becoming, I have to keep on swimming. I just keep reminding myself that once Im done here, I wont be coming back. And I took off for tomorrow! :dance: So I can bake and relax to my hearts content.

Alright, back to work I go this was much longer than my 15 minute allotted break but well, they can pound sand. I needed to put up my feet and have my tea, or someone might lose an eyeball or arm. :rofl:

Hope everyones having a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Jokerette

I have been gone for a week and so much has happened!!!!

Congrats Tobaira on the twins!!! so exciting! Do we know how the twins are doing?

To all the ladies that have been feeling sick, exhausted, swelling, leaking, etc.... youre in my thoughts. We are almost done! It's so cool that some people are close to full term... wow!!! I remember looking at the fruit tickers back when I was 4 weeks pregnant and thinking i'd never get to this stage... and look at us now!! :)

-----------------------
This has been an amazing week for my family. My "little" brother returned from his one-year deployment in Afghanistan He is home for good now! :cloud9: I am SO happy to have him home and safe, and he got to see my pregnant bump for the first time!!! :) *I have a video on YouTube of his homecoming*... its a tearjerker... :) :cry: https://youtu.be/CLRgiuEyogo

Also, here is my *32 week baby bump* from last weekend at Christmas. <3
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tiggertea

What date did Tob have the twins? I shall update the OP!


----------



## swanxxsong

According to Facebook they were born 12/20 ;)


----------



## sparklez

tiggertea said:


> What date did Tob have the twins? I shall update the OP!

20th of december. This is what's on the facebook group, hope they're all ok.

another update- cassandra elizabeth and heather marie came via emerg c sect at 1254pm 12/20. 2lb12oz and 3lb1oz


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

lovely bumps ladies - will have to get one of mine up soon. 

Congrats on last day June bugs! ITS MY LAST DAY TOMORROW!!! eeeaakkksss!!! 

so excited to be a SAHM, spending my time with my kiddies is going to be great! 

had my m/w appointment this morning, I was very pleased - Iron count came back at 13.9 which she said is very good! Baby is not looking like he is oversized like previous monkeys so she believes there shouldnt be a problem with my homebirth plans!! 

made an appointment for 36 weeks for my final checks to make sure all definately ok for homebirth but she says she is optermistic!

all is looking good!!


----------



## nightkd

honey08 said:


> :hi: always forget bout this thread :? hope everyone had a grt xmas :dance: now were just waiting for our babies :dance:
> 
> is anyone eles totally ready (stuff wise ? ) i am ,cnt think of anything eles i need now :thumbup:

I think so... At least stuff we NEED. There are a couple of things I WANT, but I'm not going to worry about them this time (I got myself into a panic with DD).

I just have stuff for labour/postpartum for myself to get I believe... Still haven't received my birth pool and supplies that I ordered, which isn't particularly surprising, but I'm impatient. ;) 

BTW, TMI but I think I am getting sciatic pain when I need to poo :blush: My left leg goes numb and sore (kind of like when your foot goes to sleep and you try to stand on it..) it's HORRIBLE!! Anyone else had something like that? I think baby is sat really low, so everything is just getting squashed together... It's really an awful feeling though!! Yuck! :dohh:

I have a bunch of information to print out (mostly for DH) for labour/postpartum etc including a recipe for 'labourade'.. Figured I'd copy and paste here (the basic recipe) as it could be useful for most of us :)



> When I first heard of Labour-ade I wasn't sure what the effectiveness it would have on a labouring mother (and fatigued father). I took it on faith to a few births and I am completely amazed at the rejuvenating effects it has! The electrolyte balance combined with natural energy (honey), natural fluids (lemon and water) and calcium and magnesium which are essential in effective muscle contraction is an excellent, natural way to boost energy levels!
> Labourade
> 
> In blender mix 1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
> 1/3 cup honey (to taste)
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 2 calcium/magnesium tablets, crushed
> Water to make 4 cups
> 
> 
> Mix well and drink or freeze (to suck as an iceblock).

I'm planning on making a few different ice lollies/popsicles and this is probably going to be one of the things I'll do that with... My mouth got really dry towards the end of labour and when I transferred to hospital I was severely dehydrated, so I figure this is going to be a good way to keep fluids up for one and a way to get an extra boost of energy!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> -hooks up a fan and places it in front of Kelly- Ill mail you some of our cold weather in exchange for some of your warmth? Maybe balance it out a bit on both ends? ;)

Thanks for the fan :thumbup: Would love to swap a little of this heat for a little of your cold....If only! :winkwink:


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks Ladies for all the congratz! They actually did get me a cake and pizza, and my boss did a little speech and everything.. i was in shock, i had never seen him do that before! it was really nice!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! Oh how nice to feel appreciated!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Trying to choose a washing machine to buy!! Its driving me crazy

Think ive decided on a Samsung eco bubble...But now, what size???


----------



## nightkd

Got my birth supplies! Woohoo!


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> Got my birth supplies! Woohoo!

:dance: yay! Mine should be here in the next couple of days. Cant wait! lol

Had my 32 week appt today...things are perfect and baby is head down (which i think he has been for a long time now). Just not sure about face up or face down...apparently he's too little right now? :shrug:

Scheduled my 34 week appt. At 36 weeks the MWs will be coming to my house to see the setup and figure out where the pool can go.Then after that its weekly visits! :shock:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Ladies, I am so discouraged. 
I got my travel system from amazon awhile ago, but I finally wanted to open it all up. So I open the carseat, and I put the carseat into the base, and it wiggles!! It doesn't seem secure AT ALL. I checked it over again and again, read the instructions to see if there was something I was missing... I got online and googled to see if there was some sort of defect or recall or if other people had voiced the same complaint-- nothing. 
So then I went to the company website and I am watching the installation videos, and it looks like this is normal for this seat? 
Here's the video: 
https://www.showuhow.com/Default.aspx?TabId=2571
Around 2:00 you see her put the seat into the base and you can see how much it still comes up _out of _the base. 
Is this normal? Am I just freaking out over nothing? 
It's been 3 yrs since DS was in a seat like this, but I don't remember having this much wiggling...


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ugh. Ladies, I am so discouraged.
> I got my travel system from amazon awhile ago, but I finally wanted to open it all up. So I open the carseat, and I put the carseat into the base, and it wiggles!! It doesn't seem secure AT ALL. I checked it over again and again, read the instructions to see if there was something I was missing... I got online and googled to see if there was some sort of defect or recall or if other people had voiced the same complaint-- nothing.
> So then I went to the company website and I am watching the installation videos, and it looks like this is normal for this seat?
> Here's the video:
> https://www.showuhow.com/Default.aspx?TabId=2571
> Around 2:00 you see her put the seat into the base and you can see how much it still comes up _out of _the base.
> Is this normal? Am I just freaking out over nothing?
> It's been 3 yrs since DS was in a seat like this, but I don't remember having this much wiggling...

I had the same concern with Elliots travel system. Thats not the brand i went with but they are highly identical. It seemed super lose, especially the front, since it attaches to the seat only in the back. Even Isaiahs seems more secure...but we followed directions, so i guess its okay....you can go to the fire dept. or the police station and someone trained can show you how to put it in too (its usually free). We may do this just for ease of mind. We did it with Isaiahs carseat...but Elliots is funky (like how you are describing).


----------



## monkeydo

Nightkd, I was worried about being dehydrated too, so I got some premade fruit in jelly pots for my labour bag. Only problem is I keep looking at them and wanting to eat one now!

Junebugs I'm glad your work were so nice :happydance:

My work is a bit of a confusion at the moment. On Thursday before Christmas I got back to my office from a meeting and there were signs on the front door saying we have been taken over by another law firm because we were in administration :wacko:. I knew we were in difficulties, but that was a surprise! We've been told all our contract terms stay the same etc, but the new firm has a new head of my department and a new team, that I've never met, and I have no idea what their approach is to part time hours or anything :shrug:. It's also been suggested they may make our team redundant after they've "reviewed our financial performance" over a few months, but I'm not going to be there for 7 months so how do I make a good impression?! I'm back at work on Tuesday for 3 weeks, but I don't have the energy to run about impressing new bosses at the same time as trying to hand over all my cases. :help:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

monkey, what a mess!! :hugs: I hope everything works out for you. 

Guppy, exactly. It only attaches in the back! I don't know if I want to return it... or if a lot of them are like that and I'm likely to get something similar. :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I know many of you don't know me, but I was on the thread in the beginning until July. Anyway, I am an AVID stalker! :haha: I wanted to say CONGRATS to TOBAIRA!!! Beautiful names for the girls!:happydance: I hope they are doing well. I also wanted to wish you all a VERY Happy New Year! Which I have no doubt it will be with all the approaching due dates!

January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better!

I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!


----------



## sparklez

Had a midwife appt this morning and baby has gone from free at the last appt 2 weeks ago to 3/5th engaged :shock: bouncing on that ball has def worked and baby is ready! 

midwife really pleased and said I'll see you for a 38 week appt, as long as you've not had the baby by then !!!!!! need to get my skates on and write a birth plan! Have chosen a car seat now, just neeed to pick that up tomorrow. Got to make it to tuesday then I'll be 37 weeks and the homebirth is on the cards. SOOOOOOOOO excited now


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sounds good, sparklez!! 
Won't be long before more February Valentines start rolling in! So exciting!!


----------



## nightkd

monkeydo said:


> Nightkd, I was worried about being dehydrated too, so I got some premade fruit in jelly pots for my labour bag. Only problem is I keep looking at them and wanting to eat one now!

Ooh, I think I shall add some of those to my labour-day grocery list for DH! :)



sparklez said:


> Had a midwife appt this morning and baby has gone from free at the last appt 2 weeks ago to 3/5th engaged :shock: bouncing on that ball has def worked and baby is ready!
> 
> midwife really pleased and said I'll see you for a 38 week appt, as long as you've not had the baby by then !!!!!! need to get my skates on and write a birth plan! Have chosen a car seat now, just neeed to pick that up tomorrow. Got to make it to tuesday then I'll be 37 weeks and the homebirth is on the cards. SOOOOOOOOO excited now

Wowza! Not long to go now! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> monkey, what a mess!! :hugs: I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Guppy, exactly. It only attaches in the back! I don't know if I want to return it... or if a lot of them are like that and I'm likely to get something similar. :(

I thought about doing the same but we have had it too long to take it back (because i was using the jogger for DS), but also i figure they HAVE to meet certain standards, per the government and laws and such. Also, i think most of them are made that way now...for whatever reason...i didn know that with Isaiah because we got ours from an Amish lady and we only had about 10 monts of use out of it before it expired and had to get a new one. At that point we just did the convertible style one, so no base for that....i think most of them are made this way now...for whatever reason...i highly suggest going to the fire/police station. The go who did Isaiahs was highly knowledgeable and he made sure we knew how to install it properly before we left. You dont realize how bad youve installed it until the pros get in and fix it and teach you lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks. You're right; they all have to meet certain standards... It's probably okay. 
I know our fire dept at least _used_ to do the installations and checks... I'll have to see if they still do and if it's a certain day or if I need an appt or something. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

sparklez said:


> Had a midwife appt this morning and baby has gone from free at the last appt 2 weeks ago to 3/5th engaged :shock: bouncing on that ball has def worked and baby is ready!
> 
> midwife really pleased and said I'll see you for a 38 week appt, as long as you've not had the baby by then !!!!!! need to get my skates on and write a birth plan! Have chosen a car seat now, just neeed to pick that up tomorrow. Got to make it to tuesday then I'll be 37 weeks and the homebirth is on the cards. SOOOOOOOOO excited now

thats great news hun!!!! How long have you been bouncing on the ball for now? I keep getting worried that everytime i bonce i am bouncing to hard and i am going to cause some damage or something.... lol


----------



## Jokerette

Great news about bouncing on the ball! I have been afraid to bounce at is point because I don't know if the baby is head down or not... I still just have this feeling he is transverse. So I have been trying kneeling over the ball and also the inverse position a couple times a day to try and hey him into the tight position. I can't wait for my ultrasound in a couple weeks so I can know his position for sure!

Oh, so I packed my hospital bag today! Yay! I feel so much more prepared now and DH is happy. :) now its just sitting in the nursery, hopefully for the next 7 weeks!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh snap...i need to get mine ready...i never did my bag with DS until i was 41 weeks :blush:
even though im planning a HB i still have to have things prepared just in case.


----------



## saphire76

Since everyone has been talking about it I ordered some raspberry leaf tea. Crib came today and dressed and ready for baby. 
I can't sleep at all!! I dread laying down at night either it's the acid reflux, having to pee, my hips feeling like they will fall off or I feel like I can't breathe I wonder if that's from the 42 extra lbs?! Yikes


----------



## Guppy051708

My hips have been hurting as well :hugs: i think its from all of that side laying though...it really does put pressure on ya, since we women are lucky to have hour glass hips lol

Have you tried chiropractic work? it makes me feel A MILLION times better.


----------



## suzzle

Just thought I'd drop in and wish you all a Happy New Year when it comes :)

Going to exchange some Christmas gifts & spend my gift vouchers from my Mum & Dad - depending on how well I can actually walk & if my feet balloon up again (they are pretty much back to normal now after virtual bed rest for the last 3 days!!)

Hope you all have a fab time, whatever you are doing. Me & DH are having our first NYE at home (and with the kids) since before they were born. No idea what we did exactly each of the last 7 years, so it must have been fun! Those were the days :haha:


----------



## becstar

I have been throwing some bits in a holdall for a week or so now, I took far too much last time and don't want to do that again! I'm planning a homebirth so hopefully won't need it anyway.

So far I think I have:

two nighties with button necks for bfing
lots of maternity pads
a pack of nappies (will be using cloth but not for a week or so at least)
two outfits for the baby (vest, babygro, socks just in case
woolie hat and cotton hat for baby
washbag with toothbrush, toothpaste, washcloth, shower gel 
breastpads
huge cotton knickers!

I need to put lots more in - slippers, socks, bra, book just in case, charger for my phone, camera, snacks - but most will have to wait until closer to the time. Like I say, I hope I won't need it anyway.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm not even thinking about my hospital bag yet. I know it's possible I could go in before my scheduled section, but I am so not in favor of that happening... so maybe if I don't pack the bag, the baby will know to stay in. :thumbup:

ETA: My hips have been hurting SO bad. Usually not until it's almost time to get up, though, so it's bearable. I had a dream that I bought a pregnancy pillow and it helped... though irl I don't see how it would. :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: to MrsM - I hope you have a wonderful new year and that 2012 will bring about blessings for you and your wife!!! xoxox

Saphire - I'm at 37 gained so far and I find sleeping just ridiculous. Always some part of me is falling asleep and then I'm awake trying to wake it again. It sucks! lol

I NEED to pack my bag today or tomorrow, holy crap. So behind. Haha

My maternity brag book arrived!! As soon as I can get a chance to scan or photo some pages from it I will share. :) I'm so happy with it. 

I just woke up (YAYYY I got to sleep in for once!) so I know I'm missing things... but I will be back later. Hope you ladies enjoy your new year!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What's a maternity brag book?


----------



## TeQuiero

MrsMM, :hugs: I hope that you are your DW have a great New Year's. KMFX that you get your extremely sticky BFP for the New Year! I cannot wait to hear that you have gotten that special gift! :) Keep us updated with everything! 

Swan and Saphire, I have gotten lucky this time that I have only gained 11lbs so far..... but with both of the boys I gained 50lbs.... and I did not lose very much after DS2 (only like 10lbs, that I gained back when we were TTC) I have REALLY REALLY been trying not to gain a whole lot of weight this time since I am overweight as it is.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Happy New Years everyone!! 

I think I'll start packing my hospital bag today :)


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies,

hope everyone had a great christmas!!!! 
everything has been so crazy with the holidays!
We plan to pack my bag asap too, but im sure i'll overpack
and as for sleeping... what a nightmare (pardon the pun)
but really, i had no idea it would be this bad.
I have quite wide hips for my size, so i havent had much in the way of hip pain. but my hailbone, and my pelvic bone have been just awful. 

I feel like i started to show SUPER early, and everyone was saying i was really big for my size and how far along i was... now i feel super small compared to everyone else!
The doc says baby and I are both exactly where we should be, and i've gained 40 lbs, but my tummy doesn't seem to buldge out as far as other women this far along. :(


----------



## sparklez

Junebugs said:


> thats great news hun!!!! How long have you been bouncing on the ball for now? I keep getting worried that everytime i bonce i am bouncing to hard and i am going to cause some damage or something.... lol

Probably for 5 weks ish, at my 28 wk appt found out baby was head down so figured it was fine from then on. All evening Boxing day I was sat on it as sitting through the family meal meant I was totally ready to slouch on the sofa which I'm trying not to do (but am right now:dohh:)

Well had a very productive day having been spurred on by finding out baby is engaged. 
Ordered - car seat, co-sleeper crib, liner for birth pool. 
Took the birth pool we got off ebay out of the box and looked at what extras we need to get
took down the christmas tree and put outside so we have more space (left the other decs up for now though)
Bought- plastic sheeting for furniture, dextrose tablets, snacks and drinks for labour, oil burner and jasmine oil, biscuits for the midwives!, big knickers (lol becstar), and random bits that caught my eye- like a head massager in the pound shop!!

Also got all my wrapping paper, ribbons and cards for next christmas half price in the sales. totally worn out now ready for bed.

Happy new year everyone, guess some of us are already in 2012, kelly and tiger?


----------



## tiggertea

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES! 

I went shopping today. Nothing worth looking at in the sales. 'cept a handbag, which I bought. Also got pretty much everything I need for baby's arrival (and a new changing bag... oops!) because I'm getting more convinced every day that I'm not going to make it another 2 months. (Consultant is even starting my weekly appts 2 weeks early which has just intensified that feeling!)


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy new years ladies!! :cake:

I had a huge pregnancy pillow with DS and it really did work amazing well!....dh didn't like how much room it took up...but i didn't care :haha:
...of course my stupid cat had to go and "mark his territory" on it :wacko: so that had to get thrown out :grr:


----------



## RJ2

Happy New Year!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies I am still feeling Kenny move, but I am feeling it less often it seems like. Is that normal? I don't feel the big kicks like I used to... Then i panic and drink some juice and lay on my side and I do feel him, but not as strong. Is this normal? Is he just getting squished in there? I wish I had a Doppler to hear his HB


----------



## Amethyste

Happy new year everybody, i can't believe we are almost there !!! Next month is OUR month !! Felt like yesterday we had our BFP. By the way i am due on the 13 not the 11 anymore but never mind ;) lol.


----------



## KellyC75

Happy New Year all :happydance: Its new baby year!!

I had an emotional one, (Aug) 2011 was the year I lost my wonderful Dad & although im glad to see the back of 2011, its also so hard starting a New Year without him here :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: im sorry kelly :hugs:

Jokerette- its normal :D There is slowly (or maybe quickly? lol) getting to be less room in there. So the movements will def change like that. As long as you are feeling something, no worries, they just cant get as much "punch" out with such less room :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks Guppy! :)


----------



## nightkd

Happy new year everyone!!! :)



Jokerette said:


> Ladies I am still feeling Kenny move, but I am feeling it less often it seems like. Is that normal? I don't feel the big kicks like I used to... Then i panic and drink some juice and lay on my side and I do feel him, but not as strong. Is this normal? Is he just getting squished in there? I wish I had a Doppler to hear his HB

Yeah, it's normal... Baby still has spurts of activity for me, but instead of moving regularly throughout the day, it seems more like she's snoozing and then has a little move around, then snoozes for a bit, then moves some more etc etc. 

I got some newborn bits and pieces on sale yesterday/today; couple of side-snapping shirts and some rompers, as well as a maternity/nursing shirt for me for $10 instead of $20! :) ALSO got a new hamper, so we can organize laundry better (have one that EVERYTHING goes into and I prefer having lights and darks ;)) which should help us keep the apartment less cluttered (clothes are our downfall when it comes to messiness!!) and make it easier to keep on top of laundry, especially when Peawich arrives. I'm pleased about that :)

While we were looking for a hamper, we stopped off at the scales and I tried some out... Seems like I've gained between 20-25lbs with this pregnancy so far :) I gained nearer 40lbs with DD and was hanging onto about 10lbs of pregnancy weight when I got pregnant this time (though I was verging on underweight before I got pregnant with DD, so those extra 10lbs were healthy for me)... Nice to know! :)

ETA: Yay! Last box! :yipee:


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy (almost) New Year! I'm pretty sure though there's only 40 minutes left, I won't last until midnight. :rofl: I fail. But yay it's 2012!!!!! It's our year ladies! :dance:


----------



## swanxxsong

AmaryllisRed said:


> What's a maternity brag book?

I got maternity photos done, but the photographer is pretty 'old school' and doesn't (sadly) give out a disc or anything of digital images because he makes most of his income by the sales of prints and stuff. So we got a book made up that he calls the "brag book" with all our proofs inside it, and then we can use it to order anything else we may want. :)


----------



## amandad192

*I'm due THIS MONTH*

Happy new year to all. A few more weeks and those due earlier in feb may start popping out Jan babies!

I had a crazy dream last night. Me and OH were about to DTD and I touched myself and told him I was really wet..but as I pulled my hand away I noticed it wasn't sexy juices...it was blood. I was really freaking out. 

Jokerette Some days I hardly feel Millie move at all. I was laying still a few days ago and could see her moving around but could hardly feel it. If I'd been focusing on something else I wouldn't have noticed her moving.


----------



## monkeydo

Happy New Year ladies!!! 

It's our year, it's gone so quick already! Just a few more weeks until we meet our babies. I'm beyond excited!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklez

My weird dreams have really stepped up recently, think it's because I'm waking up more so not sleeping so soundly. Last night I dreamt I was witnessing an armed robbery in a bank and had to outwit the robber with a pack of cards.:shrug: the night before was a very confusing rambling dream featuring a man falling over in the street, people I knew from university coming to help him, taking him to a beauty parlour for a lie down, the cast of Hollyoaks turning up and arguing about sanwiches and trying to get me to rob things for them which somehow morphed into being in Israel during some protests and the russian mafia showing up :shrug: :wacko: :shrug: don't think I could look that one up in a 'what dreams mean' book!


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks ladies for your reassurance... I feel a lot better now :)

*Happy New Year! We are going to be mommies this year!!!!* :) :)

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## nightkd

amandad192 said:


> *I'm due THIS MONTH*
> 
> Happy new year to all. A few more weeks and those due earlier in feb may start popping out Jan babies!
> 
> I had a crazy dream last night. Me and OH were about to DTD and I touched myself and told him I was really wet..but as I pulled my hand away I noticed it wasn't sexy juices...it was blood. I was really freaking out.

I'm going by a 31st of January/1st of Feb EDD, I think I'll be having Peawich this month since I went into labour at 39+6 with DD... It's exciting and nerve-wracking all at the same time!!! :lol:

I've had a dream like that before... For the most part the dreams I've been having recently are about Peawich coming out a boy, or me going into labour early/having a really short labour... Nothing particularly stressful! All the really bizarre/horrible dreams were earlier on in the pregnancy....


----------



## TeQuiero

Happy New Year ladies!! DH and I stayed up and had our midnight kiss and then we couldn't fall asleep (finally got to sleep at like 1:30-2:00 ish). Then the boys had us up by 9 :(


----------



## KellyC75

Only 1 week & 1 day until we move into our new rental :yipee: I literally cant wait to feel more settled!


----------



## nightkd

<--- 35/36 week bump btw!! I still feel uber small!! Though saying that I just took a shower and can't see 'down there' to wash and it seemed like my bump was stopping the water from getting down there too :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

nightkd said:


> <--- 35/36 week bump btw!! I still feel uber small!! Though saying that I just took a shower and can't see 'down there' to wash and it seemed like my bump was stopping the water from getting down there too :rofl:

I think your bump is perfect size, its nice and compact...:kiss:


----------



## nightkd

KellyC75 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> <--- 35/36 week bump btw!! I still feel uber small!! Though saying that I just took a shower and can't see 'down there' to wash and it seemed like my bump was stopping the water from getting down there too :rofl:
> 
> I think your bump is perfect size, its nice and compact...:kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'm really interested to see what size Peawich is when she's born.


----------



## saphire76

Happy new year ladies! Wish you all the best! I can't believe I am now say I'm due next month crazy. Dh put the crib together looks so pretty and my shower is next Sunday so excited!! I have te target app on my iPhone so it's kinda weird cause I can see what was purchased. I took a 2 he nap today and it felt so good cause I can't sleep at night I just fade in and out of conscienceness from utter exhaustion. Ugh
Glad everyone is doing pretty ok and the bumps look great!


----------



## Jokerette

I have totally been registry stalking, watching as things get purchased for my shower next weekend. Sneaky ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I did that with my registries, too, last time!! I actually got more worried than excited, though, 'cause I think a lot of people waited until last minute and a lot of people didn't go by the registry. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I have totally been registry stalking, watching as things get purchased for my shower next weekend. Sneaky ;)

LOL.. i have been doing the same thing!!!


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: Im totally excited now...:yipee:..1 Week exactly until we move :wohoo:


----------



## RJ2

Hi girls,
I have a question if anyone can help.

I had some lower back pain yesterday and once or twice some stabbing pain upper right part of bump. I presumed as I'd been out and about I'd just over did it a bit.
Last night about 1:30am I was woken but a long intense BH with a lot of pain radiating through my back. I had one more 1/2 later that also woke me.

Now today still have strong pain in lower and mid back and lots more stabbing pain in upper right part of bump and the odd tightening.

I have know idea of bubs position cause she keeps changing.

No sort of pattern of wave to any of it and have had Panadol for the pain.

Anyone heard of this sort of thing or know what the cause could be.

Thanks Girls


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sorry, RJ, I have no idea. But I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs: 

Kelly, your new avatar is hilarious!! Yay for moving!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flow:
ive been MIA as we have been on holiday for the last 10/11 days. can i just say that driving 17hours with a big baby bum in your ribs really isnt very fun ? :nope: the trip down south was really quite awful to be honest. the first 9 hours were ok, but we stopped at 11pm at some park in the middle of nowhere (the horror movie geek in me was freaking myself out as you can imagine) and the plan was to get up at 5am to keep going, well i did not get a single wink of sleep at all. i could not get comfy, my back was agony, my hips and bump hurt, and when it got really hot i wound the window down and all the bugs came in ! and i got super bitten ! so i made jonno wake up at 3am to leave. i was miserable the other 8 hours , vommiting everywhere :nope:
the way back however was quite ok, because i booked us a hotel room for the night half way lol !! much better :haha:
i had my 4D scan done, ill attach pics. i was really worried my anterior placenta would get in the way and i would be wasting my money, but it wasnt as bad as i expected. her face looks a little distorted but you get the idea lol
apparently she is VERY chubby, has very chubby cheeks and very big juicy lips ! (i dont know where she got that from) but she looks so much like jesse did in his too.
ps she is still a girl :rofl:
View attachment 319502


View attachment 319503


ok so catch me up ladies !! 
has anyone else had their bubs other than the twins ? have pics been posted of them yet ? 
any other interesting news ? 

and here are a few pics of my little man ....


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2, mayby give your midwife a call for re-assurance


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome back Tiger :wave: Sorry you didnt have a good trip there

The scan pic attachments arent working:nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiger-- hmmm maybe it's just my computer messing up but those attachments aren't working...


----------



## tiger

bugger, ill try again !


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> bugger, ill try again !
> View attachment 319518
> 
> 
> View attachment 319519

Aww ~ Adorable :cloud9:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Has someone had their baby/ies?? We just got home and I came on and see the heading...read back maybe 10 pages...but don't see anything? I'm too tired to read all the way back, lol.

Tomorrow I start work. I was psyching myself up to get up and out of here and be there by 8am when I got an email that says I need to be there at 0730. Ughhhh. The good news is that, so long as I bring my lunch, I only have to be there 8 hours each day. And tomorrow I'll get out early since I have an appt at 3. But still.

I can't believe how much we have left to do!! I'm really starting to stress and get anxious about everything left to do. *sigh* I did check a couple small things off the list though. I got him some pants (3.50-5$!) and ordered him a little jacket for 15$ from Gap that was regularly 60$!! I figure that even if it's not used much, that's a good deal.


----------



## Junebugs

RJ2 said:


> Hi girls,
> I have a question if anyone can help.
> 
> I had some lower back pain yesterday and once or twice some stabbing pain upper right part of bump. I presumed as I'd been out and about I'd just over did it a bit.
> Last night about 1:30am I was woken but a long intense BH with a lot of pain radiating through my back. I had one more 1/2 later that also woke me.
> 
> Now today still have strong pain in lower and mid back and lots more stabbing pain in upper right part of bump and the odd tightening.
> 
> I have know idea of bubs position cause she keeps changing.
> 
> No sort of pattern of wave to any of it and have had Panadol for the pain.
> 
> Anyone heard of this sort of thing or know what the cause could be.
> 
> Thanks Girls

hey hun... i am not to sure about this... it could be nothing or it could be something.... if there is anything i have learned though all this is go with your gut... if your worried then get checked out....


----------



## saphire76

So cute tiger!! I'm sure this has been covers but how long before your due date are u stopping work? I was gonna do 2 weeks but what if I'm early? Ugh wish I could afford to stop now


----------



## KellyC75

Off to buy:

Washing machine
Dishwasher
Fridge freezer
Kettle
Toaster
Vacuum cleaner
Phone

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## nightkd

RJ2 said:


> Hi girls,
> I have a question if anyone can help.
> 
> I had some lower back pain yesterday and once or twice some stabbing pain upper right part of bump. I presumed as I'd been out and about I'd just over did it a bit.
> Last night about 1:30am I was woken but a long intense BH with a lot of pain radiating through my back. I had one more 1/2 later that also woke me.
> 
> Now today still have strong pain in lower and mid back and lots more stabbing pain in upper right part of bump and the odd tightening.
> 
> I have know idea of bubs position cause she keeps changing.
> 
> No sort of pattern of wave to any of it and have had Panadol for the pain.
> 
> Anyone heard of this sort of thing or know what the cause could be.
> 
> Thanks Girls

Make sure you're drinking plenty of water too... It could just be baby getting into awkward positions, but it also sounds a bit like early labour was for me (felt like ache in my back and stitch in my side... kind of thing)... Otherwise maybe you've pulled your round ligament? I did that a few weeks ago and it was HORRIBLE, causing pain and tightening etc etc...

Get checked out if you feel worried about it!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RJ2

Thank you everyone for your replies. I rang the labor ward and was told most likely bub has moved down and is most probably putting pressure on back and nerves.

I am hoping it eases soon because it is quite painful.:growlmad:

Well I am off to bed and wish everyone a good nights rest.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi Ladies, please can someone help me? Since yesterday I've been experiencing a burning/hot sensation in my left calf. It's only on the muscle and seems to run from down to up in quick movements. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## tiggertea

JP - Check the OP for birth announcements ;) Anyone know the names btw? I'm not in the FB group so missed the announcement personally.


----------



## amandad192

tiggertea said:


> JP - Check the OP for birth announcements ;) Anyone know the names btw? I'm not in the FB group so missed the announcement personally.




> another update- cassandra elizabeth and heather marie came via emerg c sect at 1254pm 12/20. 2lb12oz and 3lb1oz

That was the facebook update x


----------



## swanxxsong

I will do a proper catching up later but I wanted to pop in and say hello and happy Tuesday!! Today is absolutely insane at work (already...) but I do have my 35 week at 10:50 so at least that will break up my day a tiny bit. :haha: I'm so tired though so dealing with angry people on my first day back after new years is anything but enthralling. ;) Why do people feel that THEY can have off for the holiday but that WE should have been in work to do their payroll yesterday? :rofl:


----------



## sparklez

I'm a watermelon!!! :wohoo: finally!! could be any day now :happydance:


welcome back everyone who's been away for the hols 

Kelly good luck with all that shopping, am I right thinking you already chose what models etc you're getting just need to get them. happy 1 week till your new house!

tiger your pictures are beautiful xxx

rj hope you manage to sleep and feel better soon :hugs:

:hugs: for you too swan have lots of respect for you still being at work, I was so fed up by 35 weeks

sorry baby A I've no idea what that could be, sure someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly


----------



## KellyC75

sparklez said:


> I'm a watermelon!!! :wohoo: finally!! could be any day now :happydance:
> 
> 
> Kelly good luck with all that shopping, am I right thinking you already chose what models etc you're getting just need to get them. happy 1 week till your new house!

:wohoo: A watermelon :wohoo:


Yeah, you are right, I had spent many hours researching online & had models all lined up :thumbup: (How did you know that? :shrug: Very observant of you :haha:)


----------



## saphire76

Is anyone else's taste buds dulling? IDK I feel like everything tastes different to me today.


----------



## becstar

I am so p!!!ed off.

I had the midwife today. I haven't seen the same midwife twice this pregnancy and it was another different woman today.

I told her how I hadn't been called back by the last midwife to arrange the home visit they insist on doing before they okay a home birth in this area. I had called the office on 23rd December and they said she would call back and she did two minutes later while I was on the loo... I didn't answer of course and her message said she'd call again later. She didn't and she didn't answer when I called her. 

Anyway, I could have had my visit this week if she called back, bearing in mind I'm 37 weeks and technically ok from this Friday. 


The midwife today said they could come to me at 38 weeks but if I went into labour before then I would have to go to hospital. :growlmad: I said it was unfair that because of their admin errors I hadn't had my visit and so I might miss out on a homebirth if I went into labour this weekend. She said they normally don't come out until 38 weeks anyway (why?) and it was only a few days. We went back and forth arguing and in the end she said 'well you can sit and get annoyed about it but we can't change the situation and this is how it is.' She said thet it was for my own safety and the safety of others as they need to have enough staff on call etc and if they're not aware of me, which they 'won't be' until my home visit is done, then they won't come out. They also won't come out if I go more than 12 days over. :growlmad:

I was so annoyed, not just at her but also at myself for not saying 'well I won't be going in even if I do go into labour this weekend so screw you, missus.' 

I will not go into hospital because of a bloody admin issue if I can cope at home, and I will not go in to be induced because of their dates and policies unless there is a genuine medical reason specific to me... but I had this whole battle last time and to have this happen already this time feels like... it has taken the wind out of my sails. I was feeling so positive and now I feel really tired and fed up about it all. The home birth rate in my area is less than 1% and it is very clear to me why... they make it incredibly difficult.

It is just making me feel so cross at myself for not being strong (although at least I didn't cry) but my blood pressure when she took it was much higher than normal (although still fine as my blood pressure is normally on the low side of normal). 

My mum has been very supportive and I know she will stick up for me but I just could do without this.

Oh, and she just called and she will come at some point on Tuesday (she can't say when so I have to stay in all day with a toddler, fecking great) and it will be her, the miserable cow, coming.

I feel like all the midwives are anti-homebirth (they have been so far) and will be negative about my hypnobirthing etc, and if that cowbag turns up for the birth I might hit her. 

Sigh, sorry for being down.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! congrats on full term *Sparklez*!!! :yipee:

*becstar*-what crap! I can't believe how they are treating you!! I would be furious if i had to forfit my HB on account of THEIR errors! If i were in your position, i would probably plan the same! I hope they change their minds and come to your house sooner! That is so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

AFM- i started pumping (on the 1st of the year none the less). And i started Goat's Rue a few days ago. My first night pumping i got .65mLs and last night i got 1.55mLs so its doubled! I know this doesn't sound like much to most, but because of the IGT, i was only making about 3.5oz per 24 hour period with DS (and that was when my milk was actually in) So this has me happy! I really hope the progestrone cream ive been taking, the Goat's Rue, and the pumping helps with my tissue and gland growth! I will be starting Alfalfa soon too. 

Anyways, i got Elliots room done! The only thing we need to get trashcan with a lid and a foot thingy (to open it). I got the wet bag (for the cloth diapers), and then we will be all set! Here is pics of his room. 

I have everything from the HB kit now, with the exception of some labor foods/drinks and i need to get some towels, otherwise, im just waiting for the package to show up in the mail :mail:


...*Swan*- do you like the "Terrible Towel"? :haha: it managed to follow us all the way from central Pennsylvania to Coastal New hampshire :smug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0841.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0842.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0849.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0854.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0856.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ZombieKitten

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi Ladies, please can someone help me? Since yesterday I've been experiencing a burning/hot sensation in my left calf. It's only on the muscle and seems to run from down to up in quick movements. Does anyone know what this could be?

I had something similar a few weeks ago. Once I wiggled my toes the burning went way though. No idea what it was but it hasnt happened again since.


----------



## mumanddad

wooooohooooo i have finished work :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had to go back today to make sure the ladie i trained could finish the accounts and now i am on official holiday then on the 1st of Feb i start MAT leave :happydance::happydance:

i have also woke up to hardly any bump :wacko: and he seems to be sitting higher then usual which i find odd, but could this be my bump dropping? 

He is still moving about alot but i couldn't tell you what position he is in because there are movements everywhere lol. 

going to go back a read throught everything i have missed x


----------



## mumanddad

saphire76 said:


> Is anyone else's taste buds dulling? IDK I feel like everything tastes different to me today.

everything tastes and smells horrible to me my hubby thinks i am going mad


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on finishing work, *mumanddad* :yipee: thats got to be a relief!


----------



## mumanddad

becstar said:


> I am so p!!!ed off.
> 
> I had the midwife today. I haven't seen the same midwife twice this pregnancy and it was another different woman today.
> 
> I told her how I hadn't been called back by the last midwife to arrange the home visit they insist on doing before they okay a home birth in this area. I had called the office on 23rd December and they said she would call back and she did two minutes later while I was on the loo... I didn't answer of course and her message said she'd call again later. She didn't and she didn't answer when I called her.
> 
> Anyway, I could have had my visit this week if she called back, bearing in mind I'm 37 weeks and technically ok from this Friday.
> 
> 
> The midwife today said they could come to me at 38 weeks but if I went into labour before then I would have to go to hospital. :growlmad: I said it was unfair that because of their admin errors I hadn't had my visit and so I might miss out on a homebirth if I went into labour this weekend. She said they normally don't come out until 38 weeks anyway (why?) and it was only a few days. We went back and forth arguing and in the end she said 'well you can sit and get annoyed about it but we can't change the situation and this is how it is.' She said thet it was for my own safety and the safety of others as they need to have enough staff on call etc and if they're not aware of me, which they 'won't be' until my home visit is done, then they won't come out. They also won't come out if I go more than 12 days over. :growlmad:
> 
> I was so annoyed, not just at her but also at myself for not saying 'well I won't be going in even if I do go into labour this weekend so screw you, missus.'
> 
> I will not go into hospital because of a bloody admin issue if I can cope at home, and I will not go in to be induced because of their dates and policies unless there is a genuine medical reason specific to me... but I had this whole battle last time and to have this happen already this time feels like... it has taken the wind out of my sails. I was feeling so positive and now I feel really tired and fed up about it all. The home birth rate in my area is less than 1% and it is very clear to me why... they make it incredibly difficult.
> 
> It is just making me feel so cross at myself for not being strong (although at least I didn't cry) but my blood pressure when she took it was much higher than normal (although still fine as my blood pressure is normally on the low side of normal).
> 
> My mum has been very supportive and I know she will stick up for me but I just could do without this.
> 
> Oh, and she just called and she will come at some point on Tuesday (she can't say when so I have to stay in all day with a toddler, fecking great) and it will be her, the miserable cow, coming.
> 
> I feel like all the midwives are anti-homebirth (they have been so far) and will be negative about my hypnobirthing etc, and if that cowbag turns up for the birth I might hit her.
> 
> Sigh, sorry for being down.


I'm so angrey for you that they can treat you this way.

Stand your ground hun x


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> congrats on finishing work, *mumanddad* :yipee: thats got to be a relief!

a massive relief hehe i cant wait now for him to turn up


----------



## Guppy051708

The babies will be rolling in before we know it! :yipee::shock::happydance:


----------



## saphire76

becstar: so sorry :(

Guppy: you can pump before giving birth? I didn't know that. I was testing to see if my breast pump still worked and I guess from being sore it hurt so bad and I almost pulled my nipple off.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: yeah...severed nipples are probably not a good thing :rofl:
Just put it on a lower setting next time :winkwink:

If you have medical issues or are high risk, you probably shouldnt pump, but if you're low risk (which is what i thought you are), then it should be fine...but really for the average women its pointless. I have Insufficient Glandular Tissue and do not produce nearly enough, and this is one way to help increase everything. I mean, im sure you can pump and be just fine, but its a bit of work doing it every night, so tbh, if it wernt for IGT i probably wouldn't pump ahead of time...not because its risky, just because im lazy...and i value my nipples:rofl:


----------



## RJ2

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi Ladies, please can someone help me? Since yesterday I've been experiencing a burning/hot sensation in my left calf. It's only on the muscle and seems to run from down to up in quick movements. Does anyone know what this could be?

Sorry I can't help but if it doesn't go away I'd call in for advice. It sounds though it could be some pressure on a nerve though.

Let me know how you go and hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nightkd

becstar said:


> I am so p!!!ed off.
> 
> I had the midwife today. I haven't seen the same midwife twice this pregnancy and it was another different woman today.
> 
> I told her how I hadn't been called back by the last midwife to arrange the home visit they insist on doing before they okay a home birth in this area. I had called the office on 23rd December and they said she would call back and she did two minutes later while I was on the loo... I didn't answer of course and her message said she'd call again later. She didn't and she didn't answer when I called her.
> 
> Anyway, I could have had my visit this week if she called back, bearing in mind I'm 37 weeks and technically ok from this Friday.
> 
> 
> The midwife today said they could come to me at 38 weeks but if I went into labour before then I would have to go to hospital. :growlmad: I said it was unfair that because of their admin errors I hadn't had my visit and so I might miss out on a homebirth if I went into labour this weekend. She said they normally don't come out until 38 weeks anyway (why?) and it was only a few days. We went back and forth arguing and in the end she said 'well you can sit and get annoyed about it but we can't change the situation and this is how it is.' She said thet it was for my own safety and the safety of others as they need to have enough staff on call etc and if they're not aware of me, which they 'won't be' until my home visit is done, then they won't come out. They also won't come out if I go more than 12 days over. :growlmad:
> 
> I was so annoyed, not just at her but also at myself for not saying 'well I won't be going in even if I do go into labour this weekend so screw you, missus.'
> 
> I will not go into hospital because of a bloody admin issue if I can cope at home, and I will not go in to be induced because of their dates and policies unless there is a genuine medical reason specific to me... but I had this whole battle last time and to have this happen already this time feels like... it has taken the wind out of my sails. I was feeling so positive and now I feel really tired and fed up about it all. The home birth rate in my area is less than 1% and it is very clear to me why... they make it incredibly difficult.
> 
> It is just making me feel so cross at myself for not being strong (although at least I didn't cry) but my blood pressure when she took it was much higher than normal (although still fine as my blood pressure is normally on the low side of normal).
> 
> My mum has been very supportive and I know she will stick up for me but I just could do without this.
> 
> Oh, and she just called and she will come at some point on Tuesday (she can't say when so I have to stay in all day with a toddler, fecking great) and it will be her, the miserable cow, coming.
> 
> I feel like all the midwives are anti-homebirth (they have been so far) and will be negative about my hypnobirthing etc, and if that cowbag turns up for the birth I might hit her.
> 
> Sigh, sorry for being down.

That's bull poop. They can't refuse to attend you if you go into labour and inform them that you're staying at home.

Hopefully they can do the visit before you go into labour to avoid any more stressing, but if they don't I would just demand they come out, since it was THEIR fault for not calling again or answering their phone.


----------



## nightkd

I'm 36 weeks today! :) Started organizing the house pretty well last night, still a LOT to do, but it's a start :)

Once E goes down for a nap, I'm getting my birth pool out of it's box to air the plastic-y smell out. Now I'm 36 weeks, I'm okay with staying home (unless there are any other issues that arise obviously) and I'm trying to pull my 'info pack' for DH together today! Including recipes for placenta smoothies... :S

I think I'm also going to buy a cosleeper, since the pack n play bassinet is HUGE and is NOT going to fit down my side of the bed very well... Someone is selling one for $100 with leg extensions etc, which we may need, plus sheets (which are usually kind of expensive for the branded ones).


----------



## sparklez

KellyC75 said:


> Yeah, you are right, I had spent many hours researching online & had models all lined up :thumbup: (How did you know that? :shrug: Very observant of you :haha:)

you are super organised! you'd have to be to deal with moving continents a few weeks beore bubba is born. hope you got everything you were after x


----------



## sparklez

becstar that sounds awful, are you on homebirth yahoo group? loads of really supportive women on there, lots of midwives and doulas who can give great advice. Someone posted recently about a scheme where you can access a doula through a support grant so you have someone to support you and fight your corner. I joined when fist started tinking about homebirth and it's been great. https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/homebirthUK/?yguid=429429658

Also AIMS are great at helping in situations like this, templates for complaining to head of midwifery etc. So sad that you have to fight for homebirth when it is absolutely your right. Stay strong and try not to let this interfere with how you see the birth going. I've seen nice midwives so far who've been pro homebirth and hypnobirth but in reality anyone can turn up on the day and may never have heard of hypnobirth just got to rely on OH to take control and tell them to shut up/ clear off when he needs to.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> JP - Check the OP for birth announcements ;) Anyone know the names btw? I'm not in the FB group so missed the announcement personally.

I'm part of the group and totally missed that they were born, haha! I even responded to the post but didn't see the actual update! Lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

becstar said:


> I am so p!!!ed off.
> 
> I had the midwife today. I haven't seen the same midwife twice this pregnancy and it was another different woman today.
> 
> I told her how I hadn't been called back by the last midwife to arrange the home visit they insist on doing before they okay a home birth in this area. I had called the office on 23rd December and they said she would call back and she did two minutes later while I was on the loo... I didn't answer of course and her message said she'd call again later. She didn't and she didn't answer when I called her.
> 
> Anyway, I could have had my visit this week if she called back, bearing in mind I'm 37 weeks and technically ok from this Friday.
> 
> 
> The midwife today said they could come to me at 38 weeks but if I went into labour before then I would have to go to hospital. :growlmad: I said it was unfair that because of their admin errors I hadn't had my visit and so I might miss out on a homebirth if I went into labour this weekend. She said they normally don't come out until 38 weeks anyway (why?) and it was only a few days. We went back and forth arguing and in the end she said 'well you can sit and get annoyed about it but we can't change the situation and this is how it is.' She said thet it was for my own safety and the safety of others as they need to have enough staff on call etc and if they're not aware of me, which they 'won't be' until my home visit is done, then they won't come out. They also won't come out if I go more than 12 days over. :growlmad:
> 
> I was so annoyed, not just at her but also at myself for not saying 'well I won't be going in even if I do go into labour this weekend so screw you, missus.'
> 
> I will not go into hospital because of a bloody admin issue if I can cope at home, and I will not go in to be induced because of their dates and policies unless there is a genuine medical reason specific to me... but I had this whole battle last time and to have this happen already this time feels like... it has taken the wind out of my sails. I was feeling so positive and now I feel really tired and fed up about it all. The home birth rate in my area is less than 1% and it is very clear to me why... they make it incredibly difficult.
> 
> It is just making me feel so cross at myself for not being strong (although at least I didn't cry) but my blood pressure when she took it was much higher than normal (although still fine as my blood pressure is normally on the low side of normal).
> 
> My mum has been very supportive and I know she will stick up for me but I just could do without this.
> 
> Oh, and she just called and she will come at some point on Tuesday (she can't say when so I have to stay in all day with a toddler, fecking great) and it will be her, the miserable cow, coming.
> 
> I feel like all the midwives are anti-homebirth (they have been so far) and will be negative about my hypnobirthing etc, and if that cowbag turns up for the birth I might hit her.
> 
> Sigh, sorry for being down.

Awe, I'm sorry it was an upsetting appt, dear!!! Hopefully it is NOT her that turns up for your birth!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> AFM- i started pumping (on the 1st of the year none the less). And i started Goat's Rue a few days ago. My first night pumping i got .65mLs and last night i got 1.55mLs so its doubled! I know this doesn't sound like much to most, but because of the IGT, i was only making about 3.5oz per 24 hour period with DS (and that was when my milk was actually in) So this has me happy! I really hope the progestrone cream ive been taking, the Goat's Rue, and the pumping helps with my tissue and gland growth! I will be starting Alfalfa soon too.
> 
> Anyways, i got Elliots room done! The only thing we need to get trashcan with a lid and a foot thingy (to open it). I got the wet bag (for the cloth diapers), and then we will be all set! Here is pics of his room.
> 
> I have everything from the HB kit now, with the exception of some labor foods/drinks and i need to get some towels, otherwise, im just waiting for the package to show up in the mail :mail:
> 
> 
> ...*Swan*- do you like the "Terrible Towel"? :haha: it managed to follow us all the way from central Pennsylvania to Coastal New hampshire :smug:

Cute nursery!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

nightkd said:


> I'm 36 weeks today! :) Started organizing the house pretty well last night, still a LOT to do, but it's a start :)
> 
> Once E goes down for a nap, I'm getting my birth pool out of it's box to air the plastic-y smell out. Now I'm 36 weeks, I'm okay with staying home (unless there are any other issues that arise obviously) and I'm trying to pull my 'info pack' for DH together today! Including recipes for placenta smoothies... :S
> 
> I think I'm also going to buy a cosleeper, since the pack n play bassinet is HUGE and is NOT going to fit down my side of the bed very well... Someone is selling one for $100 with leg extensions etc, which we may need, plus sheets (which are usually kind of expensive for the branded ones).

Placenta smoothies???


----------



## KellyC75

nightkd said:


> I'm 36 weeks today! :)

:yipee: Congrats! :yipee:



sparklez said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are right, I had spent many hours researching online & had models all lined up :thumbup: (How did you know that? :shrug: Very observant of you :haha:)
> 
> you are super organised! you'd have to be to deal with moving continents a few weeks beore bubba is born. hope you got everything you were after xClick to expand...

Thanks so much :hugs: I really appreciate your kind words


----------



## JohnsPrincess

So...work today wasn't too bad, I guess. I was mostly really boring, tiring, and uncomfortable. I tried to get my shoes on (uniform shoes that I haven't worn in probably 8 years...) this morning and there was no getting them on. I folded the heel in and Dh said he'd buy me a bigger pair. Well I got there and spoke with the chick and she said that I can wear civilian clothes the rest of the time (minus this Friday since the Commander will be there) so I texted him not to bother. We already bought the whole maternity uniform that I was pissed to have to get for only 2 weeks. Now I only need it for 2 days...I'm NOT buying the shoes, too!!

My new Project Life was waiting for me when we got home from Florida so I need to get it all set up and started...and finish last years!


----------



## tiggertea

What's 'project life'? Sorry if that's a stupid question! :blush:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> What's 'project life'? Sorry if that's a stupid question! :blush:

Lol, it's not stupid at all. I'm a scrapbooker but do NOT have the time to actually work on my scrapbooks hardly at all. I think that's how I found out about Project Life because the creator is big in the scrapbook world. Anyways, it's basically this album that you get and the point is to take one picture Every Single Day for a year. It can be a picture of anything. Your morning coffee, you with Mickey Mouse, a new pair of shoes, tickets to a movie you saw, etc etc...from the mundane to the awesome. Along with the picture every day, there's a small little journaling card that you write something on. It can be one word or you can fill the whole little thing out. It sounds like a huge pain, but it's actually really not. I started one year ago and just LOVE LOVE LOVE looking through it. I am missing about 30 pictures (not bad out of 365) so I do need to go around the base/house/whatever and take some pictures of stuff I want to remember AND I'm about 2 months behind on my journaling, but I've been doing a couple weeks each day and will be done asap. It's really fun and really cool!

Here's a FB album that I put some pictures from the beginning of the year to show some friends who asked about it: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/set=a.501331542652.270178.510272652&type=3&l=2f07f0bde4


----------



## tiggertea

Ahhh I see! Blipfoto.com but on paper! 
Thank you for explaining!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Ahhh I see! Blipfoto.com but on paper!
> Thank you for explaining!

No problem!


----------



## BabyAngelic

RJ2 said:


> BabyAngelic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, please can someone help me? Since yesterday I've been experiencing a burning/hot sensation in my left calf. It's only on the muscle and seems to run from down to up in quick movements. Does anyone know what this could be?
> 
> Sorry I can't help but if it doesn't go away I'd call in for advice. It sounds though it could be some pressure on a nerve though.
> 
> Let me know how you go and hope you are feeling better soon.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun. I did call my doc and he said that it could just be pressure on the sciatic nerve. He said that if there's redness and swelling I should come in immediately as it could be DVT, but there isn't any of that...thank God. Ahhhh, the joys of motherhood :haha:


----------



## sparklez

Becstar this is the post I was thinking of:

"doula uk has a scheme where you can hire a doula through an access fund. if you're feeling unheard and want a bit of woman/ sisterly company it might be helpful" https://doula.org.uk/content/doula-access-fund


----------



## mumanddad

o wow shock has set in, just been to the hospital for a scan and apt and the baby could be here in 2 weeks time!!

He hasnt grown since my last scan so the consultant doesnt think the asprin is doing its job.

He is also still breech, any ideas how to encourage him to turn??

If he has grown a little more at my nexy scan then he will be here in 3-4weeks eek!!


----------



## sparklez

mumanddad said:


> o wow shock has set in, just been to the hospital for a scan and apt and the baby could be here in 2 weeks time!!
> 
> He hasnt grown since my last scan so the consultant doesnt think the asprin is doing its job.
> 
> He is also still breech, any ideas how to encourage him to turn??
> 
> If he has grown a little more at my nexy scan then he will be here in 3-4weeks eek!!

https://spinningbabies.com/

or as guppy, she's the expert :)


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you x


----------



## monkeydo

saphire76 said:


> So cute tiger!! I'm sure this has been covers but how long before your due date are u stopping work? I was gonna do 2 weeks but what if I'm early? Ugh wish I could afford to stop now

I'm hoping to work up to 27th January which is 10 days before my due date.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... had a lot to catch up on. BnB was acting funny for me yesterday but I thought it was doing that for everyone. Guess not. 
Anyway... 
becstar-- :hugs: That's ridiculous. I'd totally hit the cow bag if she shows up! Hope everything works out for you. 
Guppy-- haha nice terrible towel! Probably don't see too many of those in NH! I just recently saw a picture somewhere of babies in a nursery wrapped in terrible towels. (I'm in Eastern OH so very much a part of Steeler country.)


----------



## KellyC75

Im stressing Girls :wacko: Moving into unfurnished rental in 5 days (which is great)

But....Gotta buy beds, been looking today, but cant decide, really doesnt help that I dont know the brands here in Australia :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> o wow shock has set in, just been to the hospital for a scan and apt and the baby could be here in 2 weeks time!!
> 
> He hasnt grown since my last scan so the consultant doesnt think the asprin is doing its job.
> 
> He is also still breech, any ideas how to encourage him to turn??
> 
> If he has grown a little more at my nexy scan then he will be here in 3-4weeks eek!!
> 
> https://spinningbabies.com/
> 
> or as guppy, she's the expert :)Click to expand...

:blush: yep def check out spinning babies! that is a GREAT site! Also, trust your baby will flip. I know ladies whose babys flipped DURING labor! And i know other ladies who flipped at like 37 weeks, so dont worry, you still have time :thumbup: with that said, doing lots of hands/knees will help...there is a thing called Moxibustion (it's an acupuncture technique) and it has a 95% success rate at flipping the baby! If you can't (or dont want to) do that, there is Webster Technique which is something a chiropractor is trained in. It has an 85% success rate and many chiros are trained to do it :thumbup:
Try doing hands/knee over the birth/yoga ball.....i once knew a girl who did handstands in the water. She did about 75 of them, But it worked! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha, yeah not too many Steelers fans here....i freggin hate the New England Patriots...so...it sucks living here with all of those fans :wacko: :haha: We also LOVE (and i mean LOVE) the Pittsburgh Penguins.....we get constant torture here for not being Brewins fans....i will never change in my Penguins for them! haha I much prefer hockey over American Football though....i miss Pittsburgh :( it's my favorite city...and close to home, so...wish i could go back!


----------



## swanxxsong

Im on my 15-minute break, so Im trying to catch up as quickly as possible not easy!

Congrats on full term Sparklez and thanks for the :hugs: - its definitely a pain in the butt, to say the least but Im hanging in there. By a thread or something. :rofl:

Becstar, sorry to hear the m/w is giving you more crap. Thats such a load. Id be furious! :brat:

Ugh, the Patriots. Im so glad you arent a Pats fan Guppy, or Id have to smack you. :lol: Just kidding! Im a Giants girl all the way. :happydance: You can take the girl out of NY, but ;) However, I can accept the Terrible Towel  its part of your region, and I think its hilarious how you have it so nicely on display up yonder in Pats territory. Show those Brady fans who is boss girl! :thumbup:

Glad to hear all seems to be looking good for you BabyA! :hugs: I hope you get some relief soon, though. Sciatic nerve pain is NO fun!

Congrats on 36 weeks Night! Were getting so close!

Good luck bed shopping Kelly! :D

How are you feeling now RJ? Any better?

Hope youre feeling better Tiger! Great pics, by the way! :)

I admit, I had an all-out breakdown yesterday. I got home from a grueling workday and my feet were both swollen so much my toes wouldnt bend, I twisted one of my ankles while carrying something at work and my back was throbbing from being on my feet the entire day. I just let loose and started bawling, because I was in agony and was trying to fathom the notion that I could very well be still doing this for the next *7 freakin weeks* if I go overdue. I hate throwing myself pity parties like that, but I sobbed for a good hour over the pain, the frustration and the sheer exhaustion of everything at work. Lately my typical seated-all-day job has become an on-my-feet-nonstop job, just making it that much less bearable. After I cried it out, I took the rest of the evening to finish reading the second book of the Hunger Games series, and kept my feet up and my back rested. Feeling a little better today, physically anyway; just emotionally drained. Im angry at myself for breaking down how I did, but Im trying my best to make better of my days here at work. My brains about to explode but it happens. :rofl:

This month is our busiest at work, so at least HOPEFULLY if I go overdue itll be quieter here (though Im praying I dont go over, obviously lol). 

Well, back to work I go. Hi ho hi ho :lol: Only a wee bit of time left before I can take my lunch break, at least! :) I know I didnt get time to read back as far as Ive missed (yet!) but Ill try and catch up tonight if I can stay awake past dinner. :rofl: Ohhhhhh pregnancy. :D

Happy Wednesday ladies! :wave:


----------



## saphire76

Swan: I hope you got that pedicure! It really does help to take the 30 min and do it. We deserve it!! all of us!

Well my DS is getting his tonsils out tomorrow morning :( so I'm not sure after today what time I'll have on here cause I heard the recovery is not that easy. Praying for the best though. 

I have a Dr apt on Friday so that's good news.

I'll be checking in on you guys this week even if I don't post after today for a bit.

Have a great day!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh I meant to mention that! I AM getting my damn pedicure haha. Hubby was like, "whatever, get two for all you want." LOL. So I am going Saturday for one. :) then will probably get one for my birthday in a few weeks!


----------



## saphire76

I am going every week or 2 from here on out. I feel $30 a week I deserve from being on my feet most of the day w an extra 40 lbs lol


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to all that need them ladies.

I have had a niggling feeling that baby will not stay put til 40 weeks. Abbie came at 38+2 and this one is bigger and even less predictable, so I've been on a mission to get everything "ready" just in case. Well, aside from getting the things we already have out of the attic for washing, I am pleased to say everything is bought and waiting. Been spending a wee tad too much on new cloth nappies though so must stop myself there. :blush:

Oh and I'm getting a new travel system I think. But still have the one from Abbie so can use that if all else fails! :haha: That particular purchase is more a want than a need!


----------



## swanxxsong

Darn right!!! I'm figuring I'm entitled to at least some spoiling. ;) When are you ending work?


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I have a pedicure booked for tomorrow. I need it so badly hahaha. My feet are taking quite a bit of strain and are swelling a bit more now. It's been really hot the last few weeks so thats not helping. I have 7 more days of work left until I'm on leave and I can't wait. I'm busy training my replacement at the moment but I'm so not into it right now. I wish I could stay home already. I haven't been sleeping well at all and it takes it's toll on me while I'm at work and unfortunately I don't get much opportunity to rest during the day.

Not much longer for all of us now. The sleepless nights and aches and pains are all going to be worth it in the end.


----------



## monkeydo

My Bumgenius nappies arrived today, they're sooo cute!

And that's it, we have everything we need. I'm ready for my baby (OMG I'm so not ready for my baby mentally!)


----------



## nightkd

JohnsPrincess said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> I'm 36 weeks today! :) Started organizing the house pretty well last night, still a LOT to do, but it's a start :)
> 
> Once E goes down for a nap, I'm getting my birth pool out of it's box to air the plastic-y smell out. Now I'm 36 weeks, I'm okay with staying home (unless there are any other issues that arise obviously) and I'm trying to pull my 'info pack' for DH together today! Including recipes for placenta smoothies... :S
> 
> I think I'm also going to buy a cosleeper, since the pack n play bassinet is HUGE and is NOT going to fit down my side of the bed very well... Someone is selling one for $100 with leg extensions etc, which we may need, plus sheets (which are usually kind of expensive for the branded ones).
> 
> Placenta smoothies???Click to expand...

Yeah! Supposed to be the same benefits as placenta encapsulation:

https://www.placentanetwork.com/placenta/remedies/Smoothies.asp

But you consume the placenta raw in the smoothie (assuming there's nothing wrong with it/no meconium present in waters etc)...

I'm trying to decide which I would prefer; I'm not a big fan of taking pills and I've been drinking more smoothies recently (not to mention it makes me have a good few servings of fruits/veggies along with a lump of placenta :lol:)... Most people cut the placenta into 1 inch chunks and freeze it in ice cube trays, then just throw a chunk into their blender with some fruit etc. :)

Obviously not for everyone, but I'm not squeamish about raw meat (heck, I've been craving it this pregnancy :blush::rofl:) and if it helps prevent PPD I'm all for it! :) I'm planning to have my first smoothie right after birth, to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging etc, so if it's gross then I will throw it in a freezer bag and DH will encapsulate it for me and if it's okay, then I'll get him to cut it up and freeze it :)


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> Swan: I hope you got that pedicure! It really does help to take the 30 min and do it. We deserve it!! all of us!
> 
> Well my DS is getting his tonsils out tomorrow morning :( so I'm not sure after today what time I'll have on here cause I heard the recovery is not that easy. Praying for the best though.
> 
> I have a Dr apt on Friday so that's good news.
> 
> I'll be checking in on you guys this week even if I don't post after today for a bit.
> 
> Have a great day!

Good luck to your DS :bunny: & :hug: to you both

My DS2 is always getting tonsilitus, so may be something that we have to go through soon (see how it goes now we are in a different country)


----------



## KellyC75

nightkd said:


> Yeah! Supposed to be the same benefits as placenta encapsulation:
> 
> https://www.placentanetwork.com/placenta/remedies/Smoothies.asp
> 
> But you consume the placenta raw in the smoothie (assuming there's nothing wrong with it/no meconium present in waters etc)...
> 
> I'm trying to decide which I would prefer; I'm not a big fan of taking pills and I've been drinking more smoothies recently (not to mention it makes me have a good few servings of fruits/veggies along with a lump of placenta :lol:)... Most people cut the placenta into 1 inch chunks and freeze it in ice cube trays, then just throw a chunk into their blender with some fruit etc. :)
> 
> Obviously not for everyone, but I'm not squeamish about raw meat (heck, I've been craving it this pregnancy :blush::rofl:) and if it helps prevent PPD I'm all for it! :) I'm planning to have my first smoothie right after birth, to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging etc, so if it's gross then I will throw it in a freezer bag and DH will encapsulate it for me and if it's okay, then I'll get him to cut it up and freeze it :)

:sick: Rather you than me :sick:

Did you eat your placenta with your DD? :shrug:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Im on my 15-minute break, so Im trying to catch up as quickly as possible not easy!
> 
> Congrats on full term Sparklez and thanks for the :hugs: - its definitely a pain in the butt, to say the least but Im hanging in there. By a thread or something. :rofl:
> 
> Becstar, sorry to hear the m/w is giving you more crap. Thats such a load. Id be furious! :brat:
> 
> Ugh, the Patriots. Im so glad you arent a Pats fan Guppy, or Id have to smack you. :lol: Just kidding! Im a Giants girl all the way. :happydance: You can take the girl out of NY, but ;) However, I can accept the Terrible Towel  its part of your region, and I think its hilarious how you have it so nicely on display up yonder in Pats territory. Show those Brady fans who is boss girl! :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to hear all seems to be looking good for you BabyA! :hugs: I hope you get some relief soon, though. Sciatic nerve pain is NO fun!
> 
> Congrats on 36 weeks Night! Were getting so close!
> 
> Good luck bed shopping Kelly! :D
> 
> How are you feeling now RJ? Any better?
> 
> Hope youre feeling better Tiger! Great pics, by the way! :)
> 
> I admit, I had an all-out breakdown yesterday. I got home from a grueling workday and my feet were both swollen so much my toes wouldnt bend, I twisted one of my ankles while carrying something at work and my back was throbbing from being on my feet the entire day. I just let loose and started bawling, because I was in agony and was trying to fathom the notion that I could very well be still doing this for the next *7 freakin weeks* if I go overdue. I hate throwing myself pity parties like that, but I sobbed for a good hour over the pain, the frustration and the sheer exhaustion of everything at work. Lately my typical seated-all-day job has become an on-my-feet-nonstop job, just making it that much less bearable. After I cried it out, I took the rest of the evening to finish reading the second book of the Hunger Games series, and kept my feet up and my back rested. Feeling a little better today, physically anyway; just emotionally drained. Im angry at myself for breaking down how I did, but Im trying my best to make better of my days here at work. My brains about to explode but it happens. :rofl:
> 
> This month is our busiest at work, so at least HOPEFULLY if I go overdue itll be quieter here (though Im praying I dont go over, obviously lol).
> 
> Well, back to work I go. Hi ho hi ho :lol: Only a wee bit of time left before I can take my lunch break, at least! :) I know I didnt get time to read back as far as Ive missed (yet!) but Ill try and catch up tonight if I can stay awake past dinner. :rofl: Ohhhhhh pregnancy. :D
> 
> Happy Wednesday ladies! :wave:

Awe!! Don't be angry for having a little breakdown!! I had a bit of a crying jag yesterday morning. I was all dressed for my first day of my 2 weeks at work and went to put my uniform shoes on. I could not get them on. I knew my feet were swollen but hadn't given it much thought. I bawled. Poor Dh was like, "I thought you woke up in a good mood??" LOL I DID, until I couldn't put my stupid uniform shoes on!! Hahaha!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

nightkd said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> I'm 36 weeks today! :) Started organizing the house pretty well last night, still a LOT to do, but it's a start :)
> 
> Once E goes down for a nap, I'm getting my birth pool out of it's box to air the plastic-y smell out. Now I'm 36 weeks, I'm okay with staying home (unless there are any other issues that arise obviously) and I'm trying to pull my 'info pack' for DH together today! Including recipes for placenta smoothies... :S
> 
> I think I'm also going to buy a cosleeper, since the pack n play bassinet is HUGE and is NOT going to fit down my side of the bed very well... Someone is selling one for $100 with leg extensions etc, which we may need, plus sheets (which are usually kind of expensive for the branded ones).
> 
> Placenta smoothies???Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Supposed to be the same benefits as placenta encapsulation:
> 
> https://www.placentanetwork.com/placenta/remedies/Smoothies.asp
> 
> But you consume the placenta raw in the smoothie (assuming there's nothing wrong with it/no meconium present in waters etc)...
> 
> I'm trying to decide which I would prefer; I'm not a big fan of taking pills and I've been drinking more smoothies recently (not to mention it makes me have a good few servings of fruits/veggies along with a lump of placenta :lol:)... Most people cut the placenta into 1 inch chunks and freeze it in ice cube trays, then just throw a chunk into their blender with some fruit etc. :)
> 
> Obviously not for everyone, but I'm not squeamish about raw meat (heck, I've been craving it this pregnancy :blush::rofl:) and if it helps prevent PPD I'm all for it! :) I'm planning to have my first smoothie right after birth, to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging etc, so if it's gross then I will throw it in a freezer bag and DH will encapsulate it for me and if it's okay, then I'll get him to cut it up and freeze it :)Click to expand...

Ewwwwww!! Lol. :flower: I def could not do it, but that's actually pretty interesting! You'll have to let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. Oh JP I would have cried too. None of my shoes fit as nicely as they used to either. Bummer! But I just feel stupid crying about it. I've been dealing for 35 weeks and now I get home and just cry. I fought hard not to today, but it wasn't easy. :rofl: hubby is at work now so I'm relaxing my night away with some juice and a good book. :) only two more days of work before the weekend! :dance: 

I give you major props Night! I'm so squeamish but I admire people who do it for the benefits. :) Do you have to do anything special to the placenta in order to use it for the smoothies?


----------



## tiger

im so so sorry if i miss anyone :
kelly - if you need help with ANYTHING , let me know, and ill help as best i can :) 
becstar - i would be absolutely furious ! id be telling them id just stay at home if they didnt come out lol ! 
congrats on stopping work mumanddad ! 

AFM - i was in hospital for the whole day yesterday. i went in in the morning for my regular appt and mentioned the pains ive been having (those excruciating, please kill me now pains lol) aswell as the fact ive been bleeding on and off for 2 weeks now, and they sent me in.
got in there and they were on about placental abruption :wacko: and scaring the bloody hell outta me ! 
i had an internal exam only to find that my cervix is extremely frail and thin :wacko: and i have something called a cervical ectropian ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cervical_ectropion
ill be reading more about it. 
so anyway , im on rest ! not strict bed rest, but im not to do much work, pick jesse up too much, have been told sex is ok, BUT not often.
want to know why this sucks ? because im pretty sure ive started nesting like a crazy person ! i used to be lucky to have the energy to do one load of washing a day, and now im vacuuming,mopping and scrubbing floors daily, averaging 6 loads of washing a day, changing sheets daily, rearranging rooms, cleaning kitchen and playroom and my room top to bottom !! i feel insane but i cant stop !


----------



## KellyC75

Actually Tiger, you may be able to help me with my latest dilemma please...:winkwink:

Im currently looking at mattresses (gotta buy 3 whole new beds & mattresses) :wacko:

Which brands would you say are good here in Australia? :shrug:

have been looking at Crown Royale & Sleepmaker, but as ive never heard of them, I have no idea??? :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though.. 

So sorry to hear that tiger.. sounds kinda scary to me.. i would say nesting can wait till after baby is here safe and sound.. the hard part for me would be the no holding your son.. my dd wants to be held all the time..


----------



## KellyC75

Tiger ~ Glad your Ok & take things as easy as you can :hugs:


----------



## tiger

i feel fine when im not having those pains lol. its only when i have those pains that its a problem. 
kelly - sleepmaker is a good brand ! as well as seely's.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiger im so glad things got checked out though! That must have been scary :hugs:

50 days :yipee:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> LOL. Oh JP I would have cried too. None of my shoes fit as nicely as they used to either. Bummer! But I just feel stupid crying about it. I've been dealing for 35 weeks and now I get home and just cry. I fought hard not to today, but it wasn't easy. :rofl: hubby is at work now so I'm relaxing my night away with some juice and a good book. :) only two more days of work before the weekend! :dance:
> 
> I give you major props Night! I'm so squeamish but I admire people who do it for the benefits. :) Do you have to do anything special to the placenta in order to use it for the smoothies?

Lol, yep, pretty much None of my shoes fit. I don't normally care because I don't normally work and I'd rather wear flip flops anyways so long as it's not snowing!! I tried to get my brand new Uggs on today...yeah...no. So I mushed on my sneakers. They're tight, but I can at least get them on. Stupid feet. I hope they don't stay big!!! I will cry...again! Haha!! I felt pretty stupid crying about it, too, but I just couldn't help it. I'm like you...dealt fine all this time. But it is stressful and our lives are about to change and it's scary...so a good cry now and then is okay! Lol


----------



## RJ2

*Kelly-*if I can help with advice on brands let me know, and I agree with tiger that sleep maker are a good brand. Can't say I've heard of Crown Royal.


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2 said:


> *Kelly-*if I can help with advice on brands let me know, and I agree with tiger that sleep maker are a good brand. Can't say I've heard of Crown Royal.


Thanks so much ~ That is a help :flower:


----------



## mumanddad

lilrojo said:


> 32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though..
> 
> So sorry to hear that tiger.. sounds kinda scary to me.. i would say nesting can wait till after baby is here safe and sound.. the hard part for me would be the no holding your son.. my dd wants to be held all the time..


Hi yes the strep b test is an internal but if your results show you havent got it this doesnt mean its not present in labour. 

I am a carrier of strep b and my consultant wont test me he is just going to stick me on antibiotics x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, so much to catch up on... 

mumanddad-- Does that mean that since I tested positive for gbs with ds, they won't bother to test me this time around and will just give me antibiotics? Does it even matter since it will be a planned c-section this time? 

Dr's appt was good. Have to take iron. Blech. Figure that's why I was feeling lightheaded.


----------



## suzzle

Hi all, hope you are well. 

Just popped in for a quick update! Went back to GP yesterday because I'm no-longer coping on max dose/strength dihydrocodeine for SPD/PGP. Unfortunately, she didn't know what to so with me, lol. Anyway, she was going to phone my consultant to discuss the fact that we are both concerned about the medication I'm taking & how it may affect LO. 

Weirdly, today, my consultants secretary phoned & asked me to come & see him at his clinic on Monday. 

Don't know how to feel really? I was meant to be having a growth scan at 37 weeks to see if at 38 weeks VBAC is an option or schedule a section if he's too big (need steroid injections before 39 weeks) Hoping now though that he will agree to move the growth scan to 36 weeks & we can plan delivery at 37 weeks via amniotomy or section. This would give me plenty of time to have the steroid injections & I plan to stop everything except paracetamol, just incase LO is affected.

It's so difficult to know what to do!!

It doesn't help that I still have my Christmas decs up, DH is still to do done touch ups in the boys room & start painting our room. Not to mention all the new bedroom furniture I've bought that is flat packed!

AAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHHH! Is anyone else panicking?


----------



## mumanddad

AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow, so much to catch up on...
> 
> mumanddad-- Does that mean that since I tested positive for gbs with ds, they won't bother to test me this time around and will just give me antibiotics? Does it even matter since it will be a planned c-section this time?
> 
> Dr's appt was good. Have to take iron. Blech. Figure that's why I was feeling lightheaded.

From what i understood yesterday i will be put on antibiotics before my waters break i was going to be tested again but they said there was no point and if they do swops it can cause infection (british doctors hate touching up there enless necessary) 

If your having a csection then i dont think you will need the antibiotics but then i have never spoke to the consultant about csections x


----------



## Guppy051708

thats a tough decision *suzzle*. Sorry i dont have any advice to give, but im sure you will make a great choice :hugs:

*AmaryllisRed*- uck. I hated having low iron. At this stage of the pregnancy its super duper hard to get your iron to increase. Usually if you hit that 28 week blood surge and its not ample, its quite the challenge, near impossible to get up after that BUT. I can give you a couple suggestions. First off, dont use the ferrous sulfate OTC stuff. The synthetic form of iron does not get into the blood stream as well, so it will probably still leave you with a deficiency and #2 issues lol. Go to a health foods store (or herbal shoppe, whichever) and get yourself a "food based iron". No matter how much of the synthetic iron i was taking it never did a dang thing and i still ended up with PICA (craved sand :blush:) and super bad iron levels. Though i did not have PICA this pregnancy, i was badly deficient around week 24. And i was on the OTC stuff. The MW suggested the food based...i thought, what the heck is the difference :shrug: but there really is a huge difference. your body will better absorb the food based plus you are far less likely to get consitpated and it has the greatest potential to increase your iron. Then what i would do. Go to Target (or whereever) and get yourself a Vitamin C in gummy form. The gummy form will best absorb. Take the Vit C when you take your iron. This will allow for max absorption. AVOID any calcium a little while before and after you take your iron and Vit. C because calcium will not allow it to absorb. I am confident this will benefit you the most :flower: i can personally attest to it :D



33 weeks :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Gup-- I thought I had read that before. I wonder if it's happening partly because of the blood volume increase and also partly because I've been drinking a lot of milk and I'm not craving meat like crazy anymore.


----------



## TeQuiero

AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow, so much to catch up on...
> 
> mumanddad-- Does that mean that since I tested positive for gbs with ds, they won't bother to test me this time around and will just give me antibiotics? Does it even matter since it will be a planned c-section this time?
> 
> Dr's appt was good. Have to take iron. Blech. Figure that's why I was feeling lightheaded.


I was b strep positive with DS1, but I was negative with DS2. My office checks every pregnancy regardless of past results. Since I was negative with DS2 I did not have to have any antibiotics.


----------



## mumanddad

When did they check you? I was ment to get checked at 36 weeks but like i said they wont do it now as it comes and goes x


----------



## TeQuiero

My drs office does it at 36 weeks. They do it and a growth/position scan at the same time. So, like how I go for my 36 week check up on the 12th of this month I will have the b strep and an ultrasound.


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Thanks, Gup-- I thought I had read that before. I wonder if it's happening partly because of the blood volume increase and also partly because I've been drinking a lot of milk and I'm not craving meat like crazy anymore.

could very well be! despite popular beliefs, cravings are not normal during pregnancy and usually indicate some type of deficiency.
Hopefully you can get it up. I know you have a csection planned but it can actually cause issues going into labor and actually make labor more painful. (a lot of pregnant women are anemic though). At least you wont have to worry about the labor part...im sorta jealous :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im not sure if my MWs do Strep B test....they are HB MWs so they may do things differently...i know my 36 week appt. will be at my house because they are going to see it to know where everything is and where to put the birth pool...

I also think they do not do checks. There isnt any point in them anyways. And even my hospital MWs (that i had with DS) didn't like to do them. So i probably wont be getting any of those.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy051708 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gup-- I thought I had read that before. I wonder if it's happening partly because of the blood volume increase and also partly because I've been drinking a lot of milk and I'm not craving meat like crazy anymore.
> 
> could very well be! despite popular beliefs, cravings are not normal during pregnancy and usually indicate some type of deficiency.
> Hopefully you can get it up. I know you have a csection planned but it can actually cause issues going into labor and actually make labor more painful. (a lot of pregnant women are anemic though). At least you wont have to worry about the labor part...im sorta jealous :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe we'll compare notes 1 week pp and see how we're both doing. :)

It's kind of goofy-- she wrote my prescription for right up until my EDD-- but I'll probably need it after, too. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

haha. okay lol

That is odd...i know i def needed a Rx until about a week or two after delivery...and theres def less bleeding invovled in a vaginal, so im quite surprised thats all she did...do you have refills? Im pretty sure pharmacys can only fill for 30 days. and then you refill (if the doc gave you refills) a lot of insurances wont cover more than that at one time.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I was looking to see if she wrote refills, and she didn't. She wrote the dosage and then she wrote "until 2/26/12." I've never seen that on a prescription before. But I'm pretty sure my ins won't do more than 30 days at a time. So I suppose I'll refill it once at the end of 30 days (if I even use it and not the food-based) and then she'll probably write me a new one when I'm in the hospital. Or send some home with me... I forget what she did last time. 

They told me last time I bled quite a bit. So I'm expecting the same this time around. Haha even yesterday when I had my finger prick for the iron, the lab tech said, "Wow, you're a good bleeder." I said, "Um, thank you?" :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## nightkd

KellyC75 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! Supposed to be the same benefits as placenta encapsulation:
> 
> https://www.placentanetwork.com/placenta/remedies/Smoothies.asp
> 
> But you consume the placenta raw in the smoothie (assuming there's nothing wrong with it/no meconium present in waters etc)...
> 
> I'm trying to decide which I would prefer; I'm not a big fan of taking pills and I've been drinking more smoothies recently (not to mention it makes me have a good few servings of fruits/veggies along with a lump of placenta :lol:)... Most people cut the placenta into 1 inch chunks and freeze it in ice cube trays, then just throw a chunk into their blender with some fruit etc. :)
> 
> Obviously not for everyone, but I'm not squeamish about raw meat (heck, I've been craving it this pregnancy :blush::rofl:) and if it helps prevent PPD I'm all for it! :) I'm planning to have my first smoothie right after birth, to reduce the risk of hemorrhaging etc, so if it's gross then I will throw it in a freezer bag and DH will encapsulate it for me and if it's okay, then I'll get him to cut it up and freeze it :)
> 
> :sick: Rather you than me :sick:
> 
> Did you eat your placenta with your DD? :shrug:Click to expand...

I was planning on encapsulating it, but since we transferred to hospital, they whisked it away right after birth and I never saw it again :(



swanxxsong said:


> I give you major props Night! I'm so squeamish but I admire people who do it for the benefits. :) Do you have to do anything special to the placenta in order to use it for the smoothies?

Nope, just throw it in there raw. :)



mumanddad said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> 32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though..
> 
> So sorry to hear that tiger.. sounds kinda scary to me.. i would say nesting can wait till after baby is here safe and sound.. the hard part for me would be the no holding your son.. my dd wants to be held all the time..
> 
> 
> Hi yes the strep b test is an internal but if your results show you havent got it this doesnt mean its not present in labour.
> 
> I am a carrier of strep b and my consultant wont test me he is just going to stick me on antibiotics xClick to expand...

Everyone carries strep b; it's naturally present in your body... It's just over colonization which is a problem (which can be combated by introducing more good bacteria into your body to control the bad stuff).

The antibiotics kill off all the good bacteria as well as the bad bacteria (and babies are supposed to be exposed to the vaginal 'flora' during birth, for their immune system etc)... I would demand to be tested, or refuse the antibiotics (with the research I've done, I think they can do more harm than good...) and treat naturally.


----------



## Tobaira

Don't have time read through all the posts but thought I should post some pictures of the girls - the information is on the facebook page too but I know everyone doesn't use it. Girls are great and both up to about 3.5lbs, they were 2 weeks old on Tuesday. They'll be in the NICU for probably another month before we can take them home. I had some very serious and scary complications - pre-eclampsia, HELLP, postpartum pulmonary embolism, peripartum cardiomyopathy.. things that very rarely occur and I had them all. In fact my Ob said I was making sure she knew all her stuff and has mentioned a few times about writing me up as a case study. I spent 10 days in the hospital after giving birth and now am on a bunch of medications but am doing well. My days now revolve around driving over to the NICU for as many feedings as I have the energy for. Luckily it's only 5 mins away so usually am there for 3-4 each day.

Attached are pictures  the family one is from New Years eve  we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs.
 



Attached Files:







Cassandra jan 1 2012 small.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 20









Heather jan 1 2012 small.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 20









Colorado Heads 12 31 2011 small.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MrsMM24

TOBAIRA, beautiful pics!


----------



## nightkd

Awww Tobaira!! They are gorgeous!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Tobaira said:


> Don't have time read through all the posts but thought I should post some pictures of the girls - the information is on the facebook page too but I know everyone doesn't use it. Girls are great and both up to about 3.5lbs, they were 2 weeks old on Tuesday. They'll be in the NICU for probably another month before we can take them home. I had some very serious and scary complications - pre-eclampsia, HELLP, postpartum pulmonary embolism, peripartum cardiomyopathy.. things that very rarely occur and I had them all. In fact my Ob said I was making sure she knew all her stuff and has mentioned a few times about writing me up as a case study. I spent 10 days in the hospital after giving birth and now am on a bunch of medications but am doing well. My days now revolve around driving over to the NICU for as many feedings as I have the energy for. Luckily it's only 5 mins away so usually am there for 3-4 each day.
> 
> Attached are pictures  the family one is from New Years eve  we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs.

your family is absolutuly beautiful! :cloud9: im glad you and the babies are doing better! That must have been scary. 
Thanks for posting an update :flower:
btw, do your girls have red hair?-BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TeQuiero

Aw Tobaira, they are beautiful! It is great to hear that they are doing so well!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Got my homebirth kit completed! 
The MW will supply the pool and basically i need to have gas in the car plus a hospital bag (just in case) and i'll get more food when it gets closer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0863.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0864.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0865.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> Got my homebirth kit completed!
> The MW will supply the pool and basically i need to have gas in the car plus a hospital bag (just in case) and i'll get more food when it gets closer.

Yay!! I have most of the stuff for my kit now; all the important bits and pieces anyway :) It's exciting to have everything prepared and there in front of you! It was like a second Christmas for me when my birth kit arrived!! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i know! I was so disappointed when it didn't show up yesterday. I looked out the window and you should have seen my excitement when the UPS guy showed up! :haha:


----------



## saphire76

Tobaira: yay! So cute! God bless!

Guppy: exciting i think you home birth ladies are so brave!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Saphire! But honestly, i think people who birth in the hospital are brave! Im not brave for being at home because im a puss to go to the hospital! haha Ive been there, done that, im ready for a normal process with a normal response ;)


----------



## tiggertea

The girls are beautiful Tobaira! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

I agree with saphire - I'm much too much of a scaredy cat for the whole homebirth thing! Huge respect to all you homebirthers in the group!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tobaira said:


> Don't have time read through all the posts but thought I should post some pictures of the girls - the information is on the facebook page too but I know everyone doesn't use it. Girls are great and both up to about 3.5lbs, they were 2 weeks old on Tuesday. They'll be in the NICU for probably another month before we can take them home. I had some very serious and scary complications - pre-eclampsia, HELLP, postpartum pulmonary embolism, peripartum cardiomyopathy.. things that very rarely occur and I had them all. In fact my Ob said I was making sure she knew all her stuff and has mentioned a few times about writing me up as a case study. I spent 10 days in the hospital after giving birth and now am on a bunch of medications but am doing well. My days now revolve around driving over to the NICU for as many feedings as I have the energy for. Luckily it's only 5 mins away so usually am there for 3-4 each day.
> 
> Attached are pictures  the family one is from New Years eve  we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs.

Awww!! They are just gorgeous!!! :cloud9:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Got my homebirth kit completed!
> The MW will supply the pool and basically i need to have gas in the car plus a hospital bag (just in case) and i'll get more food when it gets closer.

Does it make me a total baby if I admit that seeing all that scares the pants off me?? Lol!!


----------



## Guppy051708

No :nope: not brave. its just normal to me. i go to the hospital when im sick or injured. Had a baby there...but im ready to embrace the natural process and not have to fight for it. If you are low risk, homebirth is actually safer than hospital birth. But everyone should do what they feel comfortable with :flower: no shame in hospital birth or home birth, but personally i feel much safer at home and to me its not being brave, its just doing what i was made to do. I have faith in that.


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Got my homebirth kit completed!
> The MW will supply the pool and basically i need to have gas in the car plus a hospital bag (just in case) and i'll get more food when it gets closer.
> 
> Does it make me a total baby if I admit that seeing all that scares the pants off me?? Lol!!Click to expand...

:haha: no. Not at all lol
Although it sure beats seeing forceps, knives, scissors, and injections sitting on the table next to me :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Well, work is going well still. I basically sit there for 8 hours and do Nothing but answer the phone. Today I brought 2 books. Finished one and read most of the other!!!! I love reading but I don't know if I can read all day, every day, for another 7 work days!! LOL Plus, I'm stressing over everything we need/want to get done. I really need to start getting my hospital bag together, for one. I'd like the crib put together so I can get that set up. We still have a bunch of stuff we NEED to buy, etc etc. STRESS!!!! I have a shower on Saturday...I think it'll only be about 5 or 6 of us but I really hope they get stuff off the registry instead of just clothes...not that I won't appreciate it either way, you know know!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Got my homebirth kit completed!
> The MW will supply the pool and basically i need to have gas in the car plus a hospital bag (just in case) and i'll get more food when it gets closer.
> 
> Does it make me a total baby if I admit that seeing all that scares the pants off me?? Lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no. Not at all lol
> Although it sure beats seeing forceps, knives, scissors, and injections sitting on the table next to me :haha:Click to expand...

LMAO!!!! :haha: Well that would scare me too!! But there's no picture of that, lol! I'm trying to just ignore the medical stuff that's coming up. :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

JP- work sounds good atm! Im glad its been easy going. I was worried with it being military that you would have to do something crazy for being so far gone lol

I hope you get lots of stuff at your shower!
I need to get my hospital bag packed as well-just in case. I dont anticipate needing it, but ya just never know. I didn't pack it with Isaiah until i was 41 weeks...opps :haha: Oh well didn't need it until 41+5 anyways....guess maybe my subconscious knew lol


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Got my homebirth kit completed!
> The MW will supply the pool and basically i need to have gas in the car plus a hospital bag (just in case) and i'll get more food when it gets closer.
> 
> Does it make me a total baby if I admit that seeing all that scares the pants off me?? Lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: no. Not at all lol
> Although it sure beats seeing forceps, knives, scissors, and injections sitting on the table next to me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!!!! :haha: Well that would scare me too!! But there's no picture of that, lol! I'm trying to just ignore the medical stuff that's coming up. :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: thats why im staying home! lol


----------



## tiggertea

:lol: That's true Guppy! Thankfully none of that stuff appeared til it was needed in our room last time. I would have had a total freak out if it had all been ready and waiting when we walked in. :argh:


----------



## Guppy051708

I would fer sure run out of there! :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JP- work sounds good atm! Im glad its been easy going. I was worried with it being military that you would have to do something crazy for being so far gone lol
> 
> I hope you get lots of stuff at your shower!
> I need to get my hospital bag packed as well-just in case. I dont anticipate needing it, but ya just never know. I didn't pack it with Isaiah until i was 41 weeks...opps :haha: Oh well didn't need it until 41+5 anyways....guess maybe my subconscious knew lol

Yeah, I was a little worried that they wouldn't be cool, but I'm "working" with a guard unit and so during the week there's only 3 or 4 people there and they don't really do much, Lol! This weekend is their guard weekend when everyone will be there, but I don't have to be since I'm not actually part of their unit.

I hope so too, Hahaha!! Really I just hope we get a couple things we really need!!!


----------



## tiger

tobaira - the girls are beautiful :cloud9: and they look amazing for their gestational age.
guppy- yay for the kit ! :dance:
tbh i have no regrets about going to the hospital with jesse lol. a home birth would be a beautiful thing and if i could guarantee everything would work out properly i would do it but, i attract bad luck. one of my husbands friends reckons he admires me because ill always attract something awful and go through some horrible things but i always walk away completely fine :haha:
jesse would have died had i not been at the hospital.

guppy - birth expert lol - what position is LOP ? thats where holly is apparently and im wondering if her position has something to do with why my belly is aching all the time ? i just feel so uncomfy !! 

MrsMM- saw you reply to tobairas post, how are you ? 

im starting to freak out tbh. ive nothing done for holly at all. she was going to share a room with jesse when she goes in to her cot (which wont be until 6months-ish) but what do i do until then ? we are moving either weeks before or like a week after she is born so im not sure what to do. i have nothing ready at all. im so unorganised ! i dont even have a mattress for her cradle yet :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

hospitals can DEF be a good thing! I dont look down on em because they really can be life saving places! ....i just have a problem with all the routine interventions that just put women at risk. Now if there is a medical need, thats one thing, but in the USA...thats usually not medically necessary (though docs will make ya feel that way!). But i def think there is a time and place for every intervention, and thank God for modern technology and knowledgeable doctors!

LOP = *L*eft *O*cciput *P*osterior So this means the baby is laying towards the left (your right), the head is down (so not breech) and baby is sunnyside up. (back to back or better known as posterior). This could contribute to your pains as an LOP baby puts pressure on the mothers liver.


----------



## tiger

how do they tell that baby is posterior ? wouldnt they have to know which way the head is facing ? 
so hooray for another posterior baby lol, thank god for not having to go vaginally haha. jesse was posterior too, it sucked big time


----------



## Guppy051708

haha i know. isaiah was posterior :dohh: DANG KIDS! :haha:

Usually they can tell through palpating your abdomen. Generally a posterior baby will make mamas belly more squishy (because with an anterior, the back is what you feel, not the limbs). If you have a doll or stuffed animal laying around, pick it up, flip it posterior. The babies back will be towards your back and their limbs and stuff would be towards your belly button. That will help you visualize it. 

Dont worry though, esepcially since you dont have to go through labor, but 50% of ALL births have the baby in the posterior position at SOME point. Many actually start that way, but because most of them rotate (not my little turd bird though :wacko:) only 5% of them come out actually face up.


----------



## KellyC75

suzzle said:


> AAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHHH! Is anyone else panicking?

Me!....:argh:



Guppy051708 said:


> 33 weeks :dance:

:wohoo: Congrats :yipee:



Tobaira said:


> Don't have time read through all the posts but thought I should post some pictures of the girls - the information is on the facebook page too but I know everyone doesn't use it. Girls are great and both up to about 3.5lbs, they were 2 weeks old on Tuesday. They'll be in the NICU for probably another month before we can take them home. I had some very serious and scary complications - pre-eclampsia, HELLP, postpartum pulmonary embolism, peripartum cardiomyopathy.. things that very rarely occur and I had them all. In fact my Ob said I was making sure she knew all her stuff and has mentioned a few times about writing me up as a case study. I spent 10 days in the hospital after giving birth and now am on a bunch of medications but am doing well. My days now revolve around driving over to the NICU for as many feedings as I have the energy for. Luckily it's only 5 mins away so usually am there for 3-4 each day.
> 
> Attached are pictures  the family one is from New Years eve  we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs.

How adorable :cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby: So pleased they are doing well

Thankyou for taking the time to share on here for those of us without facebook :winkwink:

Sorry you have had such a rough time :hugs:



Guppy051708 said:


> No :nope: not brave. its just normal to me. i go to the hospital when im sick or injured. Had a baby there...but im ready to embrace the natural process and not have to fight for it. If you are low risk, homebirth is actually safer than hospital birth. But everyone should do what they feel comfortable with :flower: no shame in hospital birth or home birth, but personally i feel much safer at home and to me its not being brave, its just doing what i was made to do. I have faith in that.

Id love to have had a homebirth, I think you Girls are so lucky :cloud9:



tiger said:


> im starting to freak out tbh. ive nothing done for holly at all. she was going to share a room with jesse when she goes in to her cot (which wont be until 6months-ish) but what do i do until then ? we are moving either weeks before or like a week after she is born so im not sure what to do. i have nothing ready at all. im so unorganised ! i dont even have a mattress for her cradle yet :cry:

Me too ~ But we will get there :hugs: We still have almost 7 weeks ~ Keep calm & carry on I say! :winkwink:


----------



## Junebugs

Tobaira- The girls are beautiful!!!!!! 

I have my shower on Sunday and i am hoping to organize my nursery some more after that. I have not packed my hospital bag or anything yet.. i guess i should get started soon


----------



## Guppy051708

Have fun at your shower!
Wish i got another. DSs shower SUCKED! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> Tobaira- The girls are beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> I have my shower on Sunday and i am hoping to organize my nursery some more after that. I have not packed my hospital bag or anything yet.. i guess i should get started soon

Hope you have a lovely day Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Almost Mama

Hi Ladies,
wow, lots to read back on!!!!
I hate that things are so hectic, that i hardly have time to get on, but i think of you ladies often! even DW has been asking if any of my "group buddies" have gone early just yet. haha. 
I saw on FB that the twins arrived, im so anxious to see them :) I hope she posts pix soon!!!

My carpal tunnel and swelling has been acting up the last few days. im getting used to the heart palpitations too. My iron has been VERY low, but if i take the iron daily, it gives me a very sick feeling. so im not sure what to do??

woke up last nite w/the WORST cramps (almost like period), back pain, and heart burn. took about an hr to get back to sleep. it was my first real though of "omg, i could be waking up to labor in the very near future" haha.

its my first, so i'm starting to get labor-nervous!!!
I'm so exhausted tonight that the idea of having to wash and blowdry my hair is making me want to cry. hahaha. 

33 weeks now... 7 more to go. after this work week, only 4 more left... which is starting to sound very long. i'm working until the end of the 1st week in feb... ill be 37.5 weeks when im done. can't wait. hope i make it that long!!!


----------



## Tobaira

Guppy051708 said:


> your family is absolutuly beautiful! :cloud9: im glad you and the babies are doing better! That must have been scary.
> Thanks for posting an update :flower:
> btw, do your girls have red hair?-BEAUTIFUL!

wow I didn't realize but it does look red in those pictures. it looks more dark brownish in person but they have light eyebrows so.. we're still waiting to see what color they will end up with. DH's mom and my mom are both redheads, so while neither of us are there is a good chance they might end up redheads.. excited to find out. we thought it would be pretty cool if they were..


----------



## tiger

i love ginger babies :wink:
but im biased i think :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I LOVE GINGER BABIES. granted I love babies in general but still haha. Congrats Tobaira!!! They are such beautiful little angel girls. :) I am so happy for you and am glad everyone is fine!

I admit, the HB kit made me a little anxious too. We are getting so close!!!!! Haha. 

Not quite such a bad day at work today. Still really busy and mostly on my feet but wasn't as grueling as the others this week. Been having some lower back pain and cramps today and Aria is so still. I was worried but her HR is fine and after much coaxing and OJ, she gave me a few nudges. So I'm trying to not be neurotic here haha. One day of work then WEEKEND!! I'm going bridal dress shopping with a friend and I cannot wait. I might get to choose my moh dress too. If I can judge without noticing my bump too much ;) haha. 

How are you MrsM???

Night, okay I wasn't sure if they did any treating to it first or something. I'm a little uneducated on the topic haha. Do you store it in the fridge or freezer then? I'd assume such because in my
mind it's comparable to storing organs from an animal? Not to sound rude, I'm just curious!! Haha. I only know of (personally, that is) women who have encapsulated so it is fascinating to me. :)

So, opinions: a breast feeding book - helpful or waste of money? Most people have told me its all natural and I won't need a book. Hospital suggests buying one but is neutral on how "necessary" it is. Thoughts? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Get The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. I think Le Leche Legue wrote it or has something to do with it. Yes BFing is natural but i think its nieve to assume that you wont ever need help. I also love this one book called "Breastfeeding Sucks:What to do when your Mammaries make you Miserable" that ones is an easy but helfup read. The womanly art is fairly easy, has pictures to help, and pretty detailed. I think its worth it!

I love ginger babies!
In my experience the eyebrow color will be the. Ost liekly for their hair color. DS was born wtih jet black hair but always had a blondish redish eyebrow. His hair fell out, came back in and it matched his eyebrows perfectly.


----------



## Jokerette

I have some major catching up to do!

*mumanddad-* Hooray for you being done with work! I'm so happy for you, and super jealous too! :) I'm a teacher and its hard to be on my feet all day, i have been trying to sit more, but i feel like a slacker , or the kids start to get rowdy, and i need to circulate the room :)



Guppy051708 said:


> Haha, yeah not too many Steelers fans here....i freggin hate the New England Patriots...so...it sucks living here with all of those fans :wacko: :haha: We also LOVE (and i mean LOVE) the Pittsburgh Penguins.....we get constant torture here for not being Brewins fans....i will never change in my Penguins for them! haha I much prefer hockey over American Football though....i miss Pittsburgh :( it's my favorite city...and close to home, so...wish i could go back!

*Guppy- *LOL.... i am a big Pats fan, can we still be friends ;) DH is going to the playoff game next weekend, he is soooo excited! Also, the nursery looks awesome!!!!! :) I LOVE IT! Also, nice job on the homebirth kit!



Tobaira said:


> Don't have time read through all the posts but thought I should post some pictures of the girls - the information is on the facebook page too but I know everyone doesn't use it. Girls are great and both up to about 3.5lbs, they were 2 weeks old on Tuesday. They'll be in the NICU for probably another month before we can take them home. I had some very serious and scary complications - pre-eclampsia, HELLP, postpartum pulmonary embolism, peripartum cardiomyopathy.. things that very rarely occur and I had them all. In fact my Ob said I was making sure she knew all her stuff and has mentioned a few times about writing me up as a case study. I spent 10 days in the hospital after giving birth and now am on a bunch of medications but am doing well. My days now revolve around driving over to the NICU for as many feedings as I have the energy for. Luckily it's only 5 mins away so usually am there for 3-4 each day.
> 
> Attached are pictures &#8211; the family one is from New Year&#8217;s eve &#8211; we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs.

*Tobaira- *THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!! congrats to you and your lovely family! im sorry you had so many complications but I am so glad you and the girls are doing well now! :) How many weeks were you when you delivered?
*
MrsMM24-* We miss you very much! Sending :dust: your way. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i guess we can still be friends. I am willing to overlook this one for you since youre a New Englander :rofl:

Thank you :flower: the nursery for your LO is incredible!


----------



## saphire76

Junebugs said:


> Tobaira- The girls are beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> I have my shower on Sunday and i am hoping to organize my nursery some more after that. I have not packed my hospital bag or anything yet.. i guess i should get started soon


My shower is on Sunday too!!! Yay! Can't wait


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tobaira-- thanks for posting pics. The girls are just gorgeous!! Looks like they would be pretty hard to tell apart!! Love the hair!!


----------



## tiger

oh my , just watched the american OBEM, im not sure if its an old episode in australia but the baby had shoulder dystocia and wasnt crying for ages, and they were filming and the baby truely looked stillborn :cry: i was bawling my eyes out so much, tears flowing and all


----------



## nightkd

Guppy051708 said:


> Have fun at your shower!
> Wish i got another. DSs shower SUCKED! lol

Same here. :blush:



swanxxsong said:


> Night, okay I wasn't sure if they did any treating to it first or something. I'm a little uneducated on the topic haha. Do you store it in the fridge or freezer then? I'd assume such because in my
> mind it's comparable to storing organs from an animal? Not to sound rude, I'm just curious!! Haha. I only know of (personally, that is) women who have encapsulated so it is fascinating to me. :)
> 
> So, opinions: a breast feeding book - helpful or waste of money? Most people have told me its all natural and I won't need a book. Hospital suggests buying one but is neutral on how "necessary" it is. Thoughts? :)

Planning on storing it in the freezer, since I want to be able to use it over a longer period of time and that will keep it fresher (plus I'm gonna be keeping all my fruit for smoothies in the freezer, so they will be nice and icy cold! :D). And yeah, it's the same as with any meat; you can only store it for a certain amount of time etc... If something happens (like there being meconium in my waters or something) meaning we can't use it raw, then I will likely throw the whole thing in the freezer (got a freezer bag with my birth kit ;)) then when DH has some time, he will get it out and encapsulate it for me :) Maybe do some placenta paintings also.

I think if you can find a good one that provides info on benefits/tips for issues etc, then it could be handy to have around. Nothing over the top detailed though, otherwise it could make it seem more complicated than it really is!!

I've been thinking about doing some videos as we prepare for our unassisted birth... I wanted to do videos for the whole pregnancy, but lo and behold nothing came of it! :dohh: I was thinking of showing what stuff I have in my birth kit, what it's for etc... A video on my 'birth plan'... And a video on what info we have prepared to deal with certain situations... Stuff like that... I watched a couple of videos from another Mama who had an unassisted birth and found it handy and interesting to see what she had in her birth kit... I hate videos of myself though :lol: My British accent makes me sound like I'm trying to be 'posh' :blush::dohh:


----------



## nightkd

Oh btw! I kind of bought another baby carrier... :blush: I already have 2 Ergos and spent $100 on a Didymos Wrap a few months ago, for this baby.... Well I'd been looking at the Beco Butterfly II for a while because it comes with an infant insert that snaps in, so you can easily pass baby to a different person without taking them out of the carrier..... I bought one... It was beckoning to me!!!! :shhh: I figure the wrap will be good for around the house etc, but the Beco will be good for nipping into stores etc. :)

I REALLY shouldn't have, because the money came out of the credit card budget, but I figure once it gets here and I figure if I like it, I can either sell it on or sell an Ergo....

It's so pretteh!!!!! :cloud9: 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6604674737_c6e475ae97.jpg
Beco BB2 by dhall722, on Flickr

As sad as it is, I have been desperate to post it on Facebook, but my mum will get all snotty with me about spending money... And I just can't be bothered dealing with that right now! :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Jokerette, the Pats? :| LOL just kidding!! xoxo

Thanks Guppy! I was thinking that too - as natural as it is that doesn't mean I know a rats about it :haha: I am pretty naive but I try to think some things through. ;) I will download both of them then. Thanks for the suggestions!!!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> My shower is on Sunday too!!! Yay! Can't wait

Enjoy....:happydance:


----------



## RJ2

Tobaira the girls are beautiful and best wishes to you all.:hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Sitting in L&D hooked up to the monitor. Having contractions. Waiting on news. 

Yawn. lol. 

Just mild contractions and they're evaluating to see what's happening. They're getting more intense no doubt but they're still waiting until they give me news lol.


----------



## becstar

Gorgeous babies Tobaira!

I'm 37 weeks today!

Quick qu... Which side should baby be laying on optimally? My left as I look down or my left as you look at me?


----------



## becstar

Oh swan, I hope all is ok. Are your waters intact? They told me I was contracting for a week before I had La but I never felt one of them.


----------



## tiggertea

Hope all is well swan! :hugs:

Night - tell ur mum it was a gift... She doesn't need to know it was a gift from yourself :haha:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Goodluck Swan. Keep us updated.


----------



## swanxxsong

Went from 1cm 70% effaced to 2cm 90% effaced with bulging bags in a few hours. Nurse says they wont stop preterm labor now but that I will have a premie on the way soon. Not "ideal" but my progress is good so far for the fact that I'm still only having irregular contractions. 

My doctor is in at 8 and will examine me so we can determine what next haha. I'm on an IV drip for group b strep since I missed the swab and am on fluids too. Contractions increasing in intensity but still irregularly arriving. Aria is monitoring well thus far. 

So that's the deets. I slept just over an hour tonight but thankfully got a 2 hour nap after work lol. So... Yeah. 

Gonna try and read a bit since I'm restless. :) Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Jokerette

Swan sending well wishes your way! Glad you and Aria are doing well!!!! :) this is very exciting!!


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck swan! Glad all is well x


----------



## dizzyangel

Good luck swan!! Hope everything goes well! xx


----------



## dizzyangel

Sorry about being AWOL for so long ladies (Ive had a huge task catching up on everthing Ive missed - over 200 pages!!!) but Ive been super busy moving house, sorting things out and of course working!

At my midwife appointment yesterday I was told LO is lying transverse......they arent worried just yet but if they havent turned by next week (I'll be just over 36 weeks) then Im going to be refered somewhere, presumably to help get them into the correct position!
Im still unorganised and havent packed a hospital bag or finished LO's nursery but luckily I still have no aches, pains or complaints so Im not too fussed about getting everything done before LO starts to arrive!


----------



## sparklez

good luck swan, how exciting :hugs: can't wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, you are in my thoughts! At least you are at 35 weeks, which is what my MW said she wanted me to make it past before the baby was born. Can't wait to hear an update from you! :hugs: hun!


----------



## mumanddad

Good luck swan x


----------



## mumanddad

Tobaira said:


> Don't have time read through all the posts but thought I should post some pictures of the girls - the information is on the facebook page too but I know everyone doesn't use it. Girls are great and both up to about 3.5lbs, they were 2 weeks old on Tuesday. They'll be in the NICU for probably another month before we can take them home. I had some very serious and scary complications - pre-eclampsia, HELLP, postpartum pulmonary embolism, peripartum cardiomyopathy.. things that very rarely occur and I had them all. In fact my Ob said I was making sure she knew all her stuff and has mentioned a few times about writing me up as a case study. I spent 10 days in the hospital after giving birth and now am on a bunch of medications but am doing well. My days now revolve around driving over to the NICU for as many feedings as I have the energy for. Luckily it's only 5 mins away so usually am there for 3-4 each day.
> 
> Attached are pictures  the family one is from New Years eve  we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs.

They are beautiful congratulations x


----------



## tiggertea

I can't stick another 7 weeks of this. Sorry for the negativity ladies. :blush:


----------



## babyclements

Good Luck Swan!! I am sure your little one will be just fine!!! Hope your labour is a good one :)
Exciting that some of our little ones are coming! 
Not long for the rest of us!!


----------



## Guppy051708

thinking of you swan!!! 
Keep up the great work mama :dust:


----------



## suzzle

swanxxsong said:


> Went from 1cm 70% effaced to 2cm 90% effaced with bulging bags in a few hours. Nurse says they wont stop preterm labor now but that I will have a premie on the way soon. Not "ideal" but my progress is good so far for the fact that I'm still only having irregular contractions.
> 
> My doctor is in at 8 and will examine me so we can determine what next haha. I'm on an IV drip for group b strep since I missed the swab and am on fluids too. Contractions increasing in intensity but still irregularly arriving. Aria is monitoring well thus far.
> 
> So that's the deets. I slept just over an hour tonight but thankfully got a 2 hour nap after work lol. So... Yeah.
> 
> Gonna try and read a bit since I'm restless. :) Happy Friday ladies!

Wow swan, how exciting!! Hope everything continues to go well for you & LO :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, swan! Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## suzzle

tiggertea said:


> I can't stick another 7 weeks of this. Sorry for the negativity ladies. :blush:

I feel you sister!!!! I think we all have highs & lows. I'm pretty ok just now, but can crash suddenly & hard! 

Nothing anyone says really helps, me at least, so just take some 'me' time - lie in bed all day if you can. Watch crap on tv & eat rubbish till you are feeling better. There is always a post Christmas lull too, all that build up, excitement & work, then it's suddenly all over. 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah, I had the crash this afternoon. Thanks hun. Sorry you have lows too, but kind of glad I'm not alone iykwim? :) :hugs:


----------



## suzzle

Just back from Physio with my very own shiny TENS machine to trial for a fortnight. I'm sitting here with it on & seem ok, but I think I'll know if it's any good once my latest dose of painkillers wears off. 

Kids are away to DH's parents for tonight & they are at my parents tomorrow night to let DH finish their room :wohoo:

My new bedside tables are here (flat packed) and my new blind arrived today! Just waiting on DH painting our room & assembling all furniture before LO is here. He hates DIY & is still recovering from the unit he put together in the boys room on Christmas Eve (that took him 4 hours & is still only 98% finished). I'm not very popular right now, my 'nesting' causes him to much work apparently :haha:


----------



## suzzle

tiggertea said:


> Yeah, I had the crash this afternoon. Thanks hun. Sorry you have lows too, but kind of glad I'm not alone iykwim? :) :hugs:

Definitely!! Sometimes thinking that you are the only weirdo who isn't happy at this time in your life makes it 100 x worse, as if you are blaming LO or don't deserve them; for me anyway. But then when you are back to yourself a bit you realise that's total rubbish & LO will never know anything about it, so why make more misery for yourself? 

That's how I feel anyway. Buying or washing/sorting baby things makes me feel better too. :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree. Watch crap TV, eat whatever you want, and know that you're not alone feeling this way. :hugs: 

Haha my nesting seems to lengthen DH's "honey-do" list... but he can't seem to keep up with it!


----------



## saphire76

Oh swan!!!! Wow. Praying all goes well can't wait to hear your updates! Wow we r all getting there crazy nervous now.


----------



## Tobaira

thinking good thoughts for you Swan - hope everything goes well!!!



Jokerette said:


> *Tobaira- *THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!! congrats to you and your lovely family! im sorry you had so many complications but I am so glad you and the girls are doing well now! :) How many weeks were you when you delivered?

*

I was only 32 wks when I delivered. I wish they could have spent more time inside but I was in such bad shape and they are doing really well. The steroid shots they gave me helped a lot I'm sure. And I guess in general girls do better than boys (because they mature faster). Still feels weird being home and not pregnant anymore but with no babies here with me. Hopefully none of you girls have to experience because honestly it sucks =) But I'm hopeful that it will only be a few more weeks.*


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: i cant imagine Tobaria :nope: They took DS away from me for over 12 hours-wouldn't let me nurse him or anything (even though he didn't have any real problems) :cry: i still grieve over that lost time....i dont know how you do it. :hug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies!

Stalled at 7cm so we broke my waters. Now we wait. lol. 

This passive aggressive child is such a bugger lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! you aren't stalled hun, baby is just doing her thing ;)
Keep up the great work!!! And thanks for the update! i had to stop updating after 4CM so you are toughie! :bodyb:

can you believe you are at the finish line!!?!?!? Bet you didn't think you would have a baby when you got up yesterday. EKK! im so excited for you!


----------



## nightkd

Good luck Swan!!! :D How exciting!



tiggertea said:


> I can't stick another 7 weeks of this. Sorry for the negativity ladies. :blush:

I hit the wall a few weeks ago and have been up and down (mostly down) ever since.... :hugs: Feeling a bit better now I'm mostly organized and am at an okay point to deliver at home though :)

Been having 'contractions' this morning... Literally just 3 that I noticed, with tightening and pain in my tummy and radiating up my back... Couple of regular (just achey) Braxton Hicks too and pressure in my pelvis. I'm excited to be in pain!!! :happydance::haha: I think I still have another 1-2 weeks at least before go time, but hopefully all these niggles etc are doing some good preparation so 'real' labour won't take so bloomin' long!! :D


----------



## saphire76

Wow swan did u get an epidural? W DS I they broke my water 2 after pitocin but I got the epidural before any of it. Thinking of all day :) I'm at the OB waiting now for my appointment.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, things are moving so fast!! 
Thanks for keeping us updated, swan! Can't wait to meet your baby!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope all is well swan


----------



## mumanddad

Swan your doing great x


----------



## RJ2

Swan thoughts are with you and your family. Hope all goes great.

Goodluck:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Stalled at 7cm so we broke my waters. Now we wait. lol.
> 
> This passive aggressive child is such a bugger lol.

........Eeeeeee!!! :happydance: This is exciting news

Wishing you all the very best of luck :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

I bet swan is holding her LO by now :cloud9:


----------



## KjConard

Good luck with everything Sawn!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I can't wait to find out... I bet another Valentine has arrived...


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Wow!!! I hope Swan is able to get back soon and let us know how it all is going/went!!! How exciting!!


----------



## saphire76

Anticipation is killing me! Can't wait to hear swan!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

So excited for Swan!

But I must admit ... Hearing some of my fellow Valentiners are in already having their babies is making this seem even more real... And a little scary! I can't believe we are so close!


----------



## tiger

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWAN!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS ! CANT WAIT TO HEAR AN UPDATE !
is anyone else flipping excited that the feb babies are starting to arrive ?!?!?!?!?!?!? im not yet 34 weeks so still FOREVER to go for me :( i know that i wont go into labour early, so still another 6 and a half weeks :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Tiger :hugs: i totally get that...i have a feeling this one will be a 41-42 weeks as well :(....so im just guessing i have 9 weeks left...ugh....maybe i'll get lucky, but i wont hold my breath.


----------



## becstar

I think I'll be overdue again too... I'm hoping not to but they have my dates 5 days ahead anyway so I expect to. 

I hope all is well with Swan!


----------



## becstar

Anoher question - My engagement and wedding rings are a bit snug lately and I just struggled to take them off. I don't look swollen but obviously there is a little puffiness (unless it's just that husband had the heat on full) and there is no puffiness anywhere else. 

Is it normal? I'm reluctant to tell the stroppy midwife in case she uses it as another excuse to stop me having a home birth.


----------



## suzzle

becstar said:


> Anoher question - My engagement and wedding rings are a bit snug lately and I just struggled to take them off. I don't look swollen but obviously there is a little puffiness (unless it's just that husband had the heat on full) and there is no puffiness anywhere else.
> 
> Is it normal? I'm reluctant to tell the stroppy midwife in case she uses it as another excuse to stop me having a home birth.

Slight hand/feet swelling is normal. It's when your face swells or your hands & feet puff up badly that they get worried. Maybe mention it to your MW though for monitoring. 

I haven't been able to wear my rings since Christmas. I hate not wearing them :(


----------



## monkeydo

Tobaira, your girls are beautiful, congratulations. Sorry to hear you were so unwell, but I'm glad you're on the mend.

Eeeek Swan!!!! Can't wait to hear from you. Keeping my fingers toes and eyes crossed that all goes well.

I have hideous toothache. My bottom left wisdom tooth has caused my gum to puff up like a balloon and I can't shut my mouth, eat or sleep. I'm miserable :(. I keep trying to ignore it and get on with all the stuff I need to do, but it won't go away. I'm doing hot salt water rinses cos I don't want to take anything, but I really hope it goes in the next few days or I'll have to go to the dentist, and I really (REALLY) hate the dentist.


----------



## KellyC75

monkeydo said:


> Tobaira, your girls are beautiful, congratulations. Sorry to hear you were so unwell, but I'm glad you're on the mend.
> 
> Eeeek Swan!!!! Can't wait to hear from you. Keeping my fingers toes and eyes crossed that all goes well.
> 
> I have hideous toothache. My bottom left wisdom tooth has caused my gum to puff up like a balloon and I can't shut my mouth, eat or sleep. I'm miserable :(. I keep trying to ignore it and get on with all the stuff I need to do, but it won't go away. I'm doing hot salt water rinses cos I don't want to take anything, but I really hope it goes in the next few days or I'll have to go to the dentist, and I really (REALLY) hate the dentist.

Aww ~ :hugs: ~ I hate toothache 

You are allowed to take paracetomal :thumbup: In fact when I was in hospital when pregnant with DD, they gave me paracetomal

You shouldnt have to suffer with the pain :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Had a bit of a stressful afternoon...DD is teething & so was super whingy whilst we were trying to buy a dinner service & cutlery! :dohh:

Now, its set me off again, worrying how im gonna cope with 2 LO's :baby::wacko::baby:


----------



## becstar

suzzle said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Anoher question - My engagement and wedding rings are a bit snug lately and I just struggled to take them off. I don't look swollen but obviously there is a little puffiness (unless it's just that husband had the heat on full) and there is no puffiness anywhere else.
> 
> Is it normal? I'm reluctant to tell the stroppy midwife in case she uses it as another excuse to stop me having a home birth.
> 
> Slight hand/feet swelling is normal. It's when your face swells or your hands & feet puff up badly that they get worried. Maybe mention it to your MW though for monitoring.
> 
> I haven't been able to wear my rings since Christmas. I hate not wearing them :(Click to expand...

Thank you! They could probably have stated on but I was scared they would get stuck!


----------



## becstar

KellyC75 said:


> Had a bit of a stressful afternoon...DD is teething & so was super whingy whilst we were trying to buy a dinner service & cutlery! :dohh:
> 
> Now, its set me off again, worrying how im gonna cope with 2 LO's :baby::wacko::baby:



I have this worry daily! Terrifies me.


----------



## KjConard

Just an update, I went to the doctor's yesterday for my 35 weeks check up. I had the Group B Strep test done and then asked the doctor if she could tell me what position my baby was in (I was having difficulities telling what was what in there since the baby is so compacted). After she pressed on my stomach she said she wanted to check and see if I was dilated at all. Sure enough I was over 2+ cm already! She immediately put me on strict bed rest and told me I can't even fold little baby laundry because that is too much for me to be doing right now! I couldn't believe it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed I don't go into labor before Wednesday. If I do I need to be transported by helicopter to Phoenix to deliver (where I live they wont deliver a baby until they are at least 36 weeks). I have another appointment for next Friday that I'm praying I'll be able to make and that the baby will still be inside me, but the way the doctor put it, she was pretty sure the baby will be here by Monday the 16th. So crazy as I have so much left to do!

Are any of you dilated already and what did the doctor tell you?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Kj, that's crazy!! Looks like we're going to have more January babies in here than we thought!! 

I've heard you can walk around at 2 cm for weeks... but your dr seems pretty sure you're not going to be doing that... Good luck and keep us updated! 

Any news from swan? Hope everything is okay... still quite early for most of us, so I'm hoping the baby is doing alright... 

Advantage to having a scheduled section is I know I have probably 6 1/2 weeks left and no more!


----------



## Junebugs

OMG SWAN!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATZ HUN!!!!!!!! You are probably holding your little girl right now! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOW KJ, that great! Hopefully you can hold off for a bit thou! Good luck hun!

Ok that is making me nervous though because nothing is ready for me and i haven't even got my hospital bag packed yet!!! I need to get a move on!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

becstar said:


> Anoher question - My engagement and wedding rings are a bit snug lately and I just struggled to take them off. I don't look swollen but obviously there is a little puffiness (unless it's just that husband had the heat on full) and there is no puffiness anywhere else.
> 
> Is it normal? I'm reluctant to tell the stroppy midwife in case she uses it as another excuse to stop me having a home birth.

It's normal if it's slight. You *might* want to stop wearing them, maybe wear some other ring in a bigger size if it's important to you (was to me, LOL). I took mine off a couple months ago because my fingers were a bit swollen. A friend of mine had to have hers Cut Off so I wanted to make sure mine were off well before that point!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Becstar- i agree with Suzzle & JP on the swelling :thumbup:

Swan- can't wait to "meet" baby! :cloud9:

KJ-thats crazy! you could be next!
Though i do agree with AmaryllisRed. Unfortunately dilation means nothing...your doc could be right...or it could still be a bit. I was 1-2cm dilated at 36 weeks (could have been prior but wasn't checked) and i ended up going to almost 42 weeks....so ya never know! but it could be soon. if it is, rock it girl! And get some rest while you can :D

My HB MWs will not do checks, bc they are pointless.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

monkeydo said:


> Tobaira, your girls are beautiful, congratulations. Sorry to hear you were so unwell, but I'm glad you're on the mend.
> 
> Eeeek Swan!!!! Can't wait to hear from you. Keeping my fingers toes and eyes crossed that all goes well.
> 
> I have hideous toothache. My bottom left wisdom tooth has caused my gum to puff up like a balloon and I can't shut my mouth, eat or sleep. I'm miserable :(. I keep trying to ignore it and get on with all the stuff I need to do, but it won't go away. I'm doing hot salt water rinses cos I don't want to take anything, but I really hope it goes in the next few days or I'll have to go to the dentist, and I really (REALLY) hate the dentist.

I hate the dentist and toothaches are the worst!! I will say, if you need to get them pulled, it's REALLY not bad. They put you to sleep and you wake up and it's done!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> Just an update, I went to the doctor's yesterday for my 35 weeks check up. I had the Group B Strep test done and then asked the doctor if she could tell me what position my baby was in (I was having difficulities telling what was what in there since the baby is so compacted). After she pressed on my stomach she said she wanted to check and see if I was dilated at all. Sure enough I was over 2+ cm already! She immediately put me on strict bed rest and told me I can't even fold little baby laundry because that is too much for me to be doing right now! I couldn't believe it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed I don't go into labor before Wednesday. If I do I need to be transported by helicopter to Phoenix to deliver (where I live they wont deliver a baby until they are at least 36 weeks). I have another appointment for next Friday that I'm praying I'll be able to make and that the baby will still be inside me, but the way the doctor put it, she was pretty sure the baby will be here by Monday the 16th. So crazy as I have so much left to do!
> 
> Are any of you dilated already and what did the doctor tell you?

Whoa!! Good luck, hon!!! At my next appt, another week, they'll be checking to see if I'm dilated or not yet! So exciting!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Today is my baby shower! I think there will be...6 of us? If I counted right! I'm totally happy with that, lol. 3 others were supposed to be here but 2 ended up having to work and 1 went to the Cotton Bowl since it's the Razorbacks that were in it (and won!!). But since it's in my house, I'm really fine with it not being all that many!! Most everything is ready. Dh went out to get a humidifier and so when he gets back he's going to vacuum for me. Rachel will be over probably soon and we'll set everything else up!! Yey!!! I cannot WAIT to see her gift for the baby. I used to harass her to craft with me and she'd say she is NOT a crafter...but I KNEW there was one lurking inside. She discovered Pintrest and has started making some Cute stuff!! I LOVE handmade things from my friends!!!! In fact, I'd rather have handmade than registry. Though other than that, registry please!!! haha!!! I think there's a few of us having a shower today so I hope everyone has a blast!


----------



## Guppy051708

Have fun at your baby shower JP!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oh, also...this is completely embarrassing for me to ask but...is anyone going to the bathroom more often?? I was never very "regular" anyways and I've been constipated this entire pregnancy. But the past few days/week I've been going to the bathroom a LOT. Is this the body's way of cleaning you out before birth?? Or is my tummy just acting up?? Any clue?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> Have fun at your baby shower JP!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Oh, also...this is completely embarrassing for me to ask but...is anyone going to the bathroom more often?? I was never very "regular" anyways and I've been constipated this entire pregnancy. But the past few days/week I've been going to the bathroom a LOT. Is this the body's way of cleaning you out before birth?? Or is my tummy just acting up?? Any clue?

It's tough to say but its common during the end ;)


----------



## tiggertea

Have fun at your shower JP! :flower:

I got DH to get all the newborn neutrals down from the attic today and currently have a load of baby whites in! :shock: Desperately want to get this hospital bag and stuff sorted "just in case" so thought I better make a start. Also had some new cloth nappies on their first pre-wash earlier. Eeek!


----------



## sparklez

becstar, my rings have been feeling tight on and off for a couple of weeks, still got them on at the moment but thinking of putting them onto a necklace. Some swelling is normal because of the extra blood in your body. 

monkeydo hope your toothache gets better, would an icepack help? 

so impresed you're prewashing tiggertea, I've had some waiting to be washed for ages now although as most of ours were preloved ones they don't need it.

happy babyshower JP

KJ hope it goes well for you at next appt and hope you manage to rest up and take it easy for a few days

Guppy your HB pack looks so organised, I just have random stuff in a pile waiting to be sorted and everything else scattered around the house! I did a trail run with our pool today and it works fine it was lovely to sit in and as I'm so short I had loads of room!! on the negative side I had an email from the company sending the new liner and the ship has been delayed by bad weather so it won't be shipped for annother week and a half :nope: just got to hope I don't need it before then!


----------



## suzzle

It must be something in the air!! I have been washing newborn/0-3 clothes, bibs, socks, vests, sleepsuits, blankets, shawls & pram/moses basket sheets all day. Still have a HUGE load of dark clothes to put on tomorrow!

I do love ironing & putting everything away though :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I haven't washed anything yet... I hate taking the tags off... makes me feel like they've lost their "newness." I will eventually. But right now I just like taking everything out, looking at it, and then folding it and putting it back. :)

I did put the stroller together today, though. :)


----------



## tiggertea

Anything I have clothes/bedding wise was neutral and preloved by DD and so has been sitting in a box for 2.5 years. Just needs a freshen up! :lol: 
I've not de-tagged any 'boy' things yet til after my appt next week and I get another confirmation bump is def :blue:! :haha:

Well done on building the stroller AR! Is it pretty? :cloud9:


----------



## suzzle

I have some stuff from 8/7 years ago that I've freshened up from DS1&2, bought new bits too though & we had it confirmed at 30 weeks that our LO is DEFINITELY :blue:

Our Moses basket & travel system is ready for collection, but we are leaving it for a couple of weeks until we get organised (currently decorating). Cleaning out the cupboard under the stairs for it to live in though when it does get here!

I LOVE building up travel systems & playing with all the bits :D I'm also going to have to unpack/air the cosytoes I bought. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here's a pic of my DS in the stroller. (He helped me build it!)



I love love love it! I did literally hours of research before I finally chose it, so I'm glad it paid off!


----------



## tiggertea

Love the stroller AR!

I think no matter how much you have already, you always feel the need to buy a "few" more bits for a new baby. :lol: It's like an addiction or something!

Did I tell you ladies I'm def getting my new travel system? :dance: Not sure hubby is quite aware of that fact yet, but my bro wants to get it for us, then I'll give him some £££ towards it when I sell the "old" one (but he doesn't know that yet). :dance: So here is what I'm getting (ordering Tuesday!):
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/thumbnailgenerator.ashx?id=4951&width=480&height=450&method=LimitCentred&background=FFFFFFFF&corners=0&cornerradius=0&type=Jpeg&quality=80&h=54EAA29DCB5AC6510DC50B6BF205A26&units=Pixel Pram Mode
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/thumbnailgenerator.ashx?id=4953&width=480&height=450&method=LimitCentred&background=FFFFFFFF&corners=0&cornerradius=0&type=Jpeg&quality=80&h=C933C262E5649CDEEE1A1877FC68A4&units=Pixel Pushchair Mode
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/thumbnailgenerator.ashx?id=5327&width=480&height=450&method=LimitCentred&background=FFFFFFFF&corners=0&cornerradius=0&type=Jpeg&quality=80&h=4EBE3E8F88A67B5D8FCC8D0C49E89B&units=Pixel Car Seat


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, it's very pretty!! 

We needed to buy a new one because we never actually had one before-- we had a carseat and then borrowed a stroller-- and they didn't match or fit together or anything. So we gave away the carseat when DS outgrew it (and never got it back) and returned the stroller (and they passed it on to someone else). 
We could've done something similar this time around, but I really wanted to spoil ourselves with a nice system. :)


----------



## suzzle

They are both lovely. I ordered mine when I was about 5 weeks pregnant because it was such a good deal (£299)

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ7JPtOWwC9CLQFvyM8KA3flGapbqXgKkrOl7jbfxMMBsljcCk3

Yes, I've bought the cosytoes & bag :)
The carseat reclines into the pram base, which is why I chose it ( we had a separate base before & it just constantly got in the way!)

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRJ4zjOorCJDK05ZeuAERaZMXIsjry3kWx5B6AomV3Mf3WbPFX9


----------



## suzzle

Sorry for the links, I'm posting from iPhone & too lazy to go upstairs & get the laptop :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

Oooh tis lovely!
Our 'old' one had all the bits separate. Like it had the frame, onto which the pram clipped. Then you could change the pram out to the buggy, which changed out to adapters along with the car seat. Effectively that meant you had to break it down into 4 pieces before it would fold if you used it with the carseat. :wacko:


----------



## swanxxsong

I know someone who has been walking around at 3cm for three weeks... and no baby yet. :( But I came in here Thursday dilated to 1cm (at 2am) and by 6am I was increasing and increasing and contracting and boom. 

So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:

Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor. 

She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1212.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## suzzle

swanxxsong said:


> I know someone who has been walking around at 3cm for three weeks... and no baby yet. :( But I came in here Thursday dilated to 1cm (at 2am) and by 6am I was increasing and increasing and contracting and boom.
> 
> So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:
> 
> Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor.
> 
> She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)

She is absolutely beautiful :hugs:

So glad she is doing well (and you!)


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> I know someone who has been walking around at 3cm for three weeks... and no baby yet. :( But I came in here Thursday dilated to 1cm (at 2am) and by 6am I was increasing and increasing and contracting and boom.
> 
> So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:
> 
> Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor.
> 
> She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)

*
How totally adorable ~  ~ Many Congratulations on beautiful Aria Adelle 

Enjoy your first days with her....*


----------



## tiggertea

She's gorgeous swan! CONGRATS again!

OP updated :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> I know someone who has been walking around at 3cm for three weeks... and no baby yet. :( But I came in here Thursday dilated to 1cm (at 2am) and by 6am I was increasing and increasing and contracting and boom.
> 
> So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:
> 
> Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor.
> 
> She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)

Aww :cloud9: she is beautiful hun!
Welcome to the world sweet Aria :cloud9:

Glad to hear you both are doing so good. And dont worry, she'll get the hang of it soon :hugs:
30 hours- thats what my labor with DS was. But you seem to have done a great job! So go mama! :dance:
I can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## Guppy051708

Today we bought Isaiah and Elliots first matching outfits! Isaiah's things are robots (and penguins) so this was perfect. Got them on sale at BRU for only $5 each!

And here is my bump pic from today @ 33+2.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0876.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0872.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumpie Guppy :kiss:


----------



## Junebugs

*CONGRATZ SWAN!!! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!! *

JP- Have fun at your shower!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, swan!!! She is gorgeous. So glad to hear that she and you are doing well. :cloud9:


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, she is beautiful!!! I am so glad to hear that you and she are both doing well! She'll get the hang of nursing!! :hugs: So happy to hear from you!! :) My DH says she is very pretty!!


----------



## saphire76

Aww congrats swan! So excited to hear. She is precious :) I'm sorry it took so long 
. I can't wait to hear ALL THE DETAILS. No rush lol rest up sweetie


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> I know someone who has been walking around at 3cm for three weeks... and no baby yet. :( But I came in here Thursday dilated to 1cm (at 2am) and by 6am I was increasing and increasing and contracting and boom.
> 
> So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:
> 
> Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor.
> 
> She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)

Oh she is just gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats Swan!! She's sooooo cute!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Today was my baby shower! I feel so totally spoiled and it was so fun :) It makes it seem so real now that we have all this baby stuff :) I spent the day sorting through a lot of it and tomorrow I'm going to wash some of the clothes and put together some of the larger items with DH's help. :happydance:

Here are some photos from the day. Check out the cake... made by my mother-in-law! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0127a.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 15









all gifts.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 18









IMGP0134.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TeQuiero

Wow, Jokerette, you got a lot of stuff!! I can understand feeling spoiled. :) And the cake is beautiful!!


----------



## tiger

swan - she is absolutely beautiful :cloud9: im so jealous lol ! i cant wait to hold my little princess now :cloud9: she looks so healthy too ! 

Jokerette - thats alot of stuff ! :shock:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Aww Swan she is absolutely gorgeous. Congrats Hun.


----------



## amandad192

Congratz Swan. She's beautiful. I'm slightly jealous, can't wait to hold my baby girl!

Wow jokerrete, little kenny has been very spoilt. I LOVE the cake. Did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm jealous of Jokerette's cake! That looks so tasty!!! :lol:

Thanks ladies! She is making good progress so far, and just had her hearing tests and weight checked, etc. Finally is beginning to poop on a more regular cycle so we are happy about that too, since she is still wrestling with getting the idea of suckling. lol. She gets the concept but she needs a bigger mouth!

Chris has been so great and helpful and thus far we both have managed to get in some staggered sleep so we are feeling human. :haha: we will not be discharged until Monday but we are okay with that since we have a few more things we need them to go over for her tomorrow. But we couldn't be happier with her. :) Chris cried when she came out - which set me off - so yeah. I will post a true birth story soon! It was a positive story in the end but the stall of dilation in the middle (for 8 hours...) was brutal and I will admit, I ended up accepting an epidural. I was scared but in the end, it was a good choice for me. I was far too exhausted to have pushed her when she was later ready. If I hasn't have totally missed a good portion of pre labor I would have taken a nap!! :rofl: ah well. I am very happy with the end result and look forward to seeing what tomorrow brings. 

Well. Time to stop pumping and finish feeding her. :) then it's nap time until 3:30. Momma needs it! XD

xoxoxoxxo


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Swan!!! :D

I'm 37 weeks today (ETA: Well yesterday now I guess, since it's 2am!!!) by my LMP... But not quite there until Tuesday going by scans (and I thought I was due later by dates (which were pretty much guesses...) so not really counting it until Tuesday anyway... It gives me a little kick though! ;) :lol:).

I'm excited for labour!!! :D


----------



## becstar

Oh Swan, she is gorgeous! Well done you!

Jokerette, wow! A lot of stuff! How many people came?


----------



## becstar

I was having loads of Braxton Hicks yesterday evening, but when I rested they settled right down. Things are constantly moving and getting uncomfy down there right now which I don't remember when pregnant with La, but I might be wrong... I am hoping I don't go so overdue this time as I really really really want the chance of a homebirth, but I don't know if I'll be so lucky.

I hadn't realised how much bigger I am this time, until I noticed that my dressing gown won't close now and even when I gave birth to La it did! I have put on 3 stone this time, two and a half last time, I'm hoping it comes off as easily this time (I'd lost 2 stone by the time I got back from the hospital!)


----------



## RJ2

Congratulation on the birth of your beautiful little girl Swan.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## monkeydo

Congratulations Swan, she's gorgeous xx


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely to hear from you Swan, so pleased you and your little Family are doing well :cloud9:



Jokerette said:


> Today was my baby shower! I feel so totally spoiled and it was so fun :) It makes it seem so real now that we have all this baby stuff :) I spent the day sorting through a lot of it and tomorrow I'm going to wash some of the clothes and put together some of the larger items with DH's help. :happydance:
> 
> Here are some photos from the day. Check out the cake... made by my mother-in-law! :)

Wow ~ Lucky you & baby Kenny :thumbup: Some lovely gifts

& the cake looks great, well done MIL :cake:



nightkd said:


> Congrats Swan!!! :D
> 
> I'm 37 weeks today (ETA: Well yesterday now I guess, since it's 2am!!!) by my LMP... But not quite there until Tuesday going by scans (and I thought I was due later by dates (which were pretty much guesses...) so not really counting it until Tuesday anyway... It gives me a little kick though! ;) :lol:).
> 
> I'm excited for labour!!! :D

If I went by my LMP due date, I would be due 14th February!! Double >>:argh:


----------



## KjConard

Oh Swan, your daughter is so beautiful! I'm glad both you and her are doing well. As she gets stronger, she will start to nurse better! I'm so happy and excited for you and your family!


----------



## geogem

OMG missed soo much again!! 

Swann congratulations hunni she is beautiful!!! 

Tigertea - thats the same as our travel system but ours is grey and charcoal, I love it!! 

Well, think I am nearly ready for this baba to arrive!! 

Emergancy hospital bag packed!! hopefully I wont need it but its there just in case - Homebirth Kit nearly there just got to buy another pack of bed pads, just in case. 

I have a midwife appointment on the 19th, then one consultant at 36 weeks and one m/w at 36 weeks to go through all of my homebirth plans. Hopefully if all goes well at these everything will be in order to go ahead. 

I went into the attic yesterday to get all of the newborn clothes out from Blake. BUT I COULDNT FIND THEM!! I have looked everywhere and they are nowhere to be found, I had bags and bags of them - I think hubby took them to the charity shop when I told him to put them up there as he was determined we wernt having anymore children, but he wont admit it. So i have just had to go into town and spend a fortune on buying everything new (I hadnt bought anything as I had assumed I had everything). But now it is all there and washed, ironed and ready to go so all I need is to wait a few more weeks and he can come. 

Whoever said having a homebirth was Brave couldnt have been refering to me! I am doing it simply because if all goes to plan it will be an easier option. I dont have to leave my kids or my home and go to a hospital (and I hate hospitals) where everything is far to clinical when in my eyes childbirth should be as natural as possible in calming surroundings. I havent had any bad experiences with my previous birth or with hospitals but I just think birthing at home would suit me better.


----------



## Guppy051708

Swan you did a great job hun! Dont be hard on yourself! It was a good use of the epi IMO!




geogem said:


> Whoever said having a homebirth was Brave couldnt have been refering to me! I am doing it simply because if all goes to plan it will be an easier option. I dont have to leave my kids or my home and go to a hospital (and I hate hospitals) where everything is far to clinical when in my eyes childbirth should be as natural as possible in calming surroundings. I havent had any bad experiences with my previous birth or with hospitals but I just think birthing at home would suit me better.

Agreed!

What type of stuff did you pack in your emergency hospital bag? I need to pack mine too...i dont think i'll be putting much in it though.


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations swan she is beautiful xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hoorah! :thumbup: Finally have a midwife appointment today ~ My 1st one since week 18!!! :dohh:

I did see a consultant before I left the Uk & seen a doctor since arriving here, but thats it! :baby:


----------



## Guppy051708

Have a great appt Kelly!


----------



## Tobaira

Congratulations Swan!!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## tiger

someone needs to create a group in the parenting section now ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks everyone! :) She's my little darling, even if she gave me a time and a half on her way out the door! :haha: And thanks Guppy - I appreciate it. :) The nurses kept reassuring me of the same thing, so I'm starting to accept that yes, I did the right thing for everyone's sakes. 

But today her jaundice levels took a leap so now she's in the cocoon of blue lights and they'll take her to NICU for the night so I can sleep and not fuss with her, because I keep wanting to take her out everytime she whimpers. I know it's best for her, but it's brutal knowing they'll soon cart her out for the night. I'm having a ridiculous ride of emotions today, crying a lot. Guess it's all getting out of my system? I am pretty sure Chris doesn't know what to do with me. :rofl:


----------



## suzzle

Aww Swan, try not to worry (pointless statement, I know!) Just get some well deserved rest so that you are match fit for when she comes back :hugs: Also, so you know, the crying, get used to it - it's a breast feeding thing (was for me anyway). I used to cry every time I sang to DS1 - twinkle twinkle little star was a particularly bad one :blush:

As for me, consultant tomorrow at 4pm. Truly hoping he's a man with a plan :haha:
Wow - 35 weeks already - eeeeeeeek!


----------



## tiger

swan - those hormones in the first few days are awful ! i was either crying my eyes out or ridiculously happy.
i think jonno thought i was insane lol


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, the changing emotions is completely normal!! I cried for small things with both of the boys, and then I would be happy too! Get some much needed sleep (before you go home to have the lack of sleep kick in) :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear I am not alone! lol. I'm just laughing now because I realize it's insane to think I'm abandoning her by sending her to NICU for the night when she needs it lol. Plus you're all right. I need the sleep to face tomorrows all new ball game of going home!!! :haha:


----------



## tiger

yay for going home tomorrow ! how exciting! 
i bet you didnt think that she would be born so early ! 
i couldnt imagine holly arriving in 2 weeks :shock: would love her too (if she was healthy and perfect etc) but i dont have anything yet lol, planning a huge shopping spree next month to get EVERYTHING


----------



## TeQuiero

Hey swan, did you see that Beyonce's baby was delivered yesterday too? I think hers was a scheduled c-section though!! Aria made it first! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:

Well i just spent the last couple hours (while DS was napping) writing out checks and addressing envelopes for all of our bills for the next 2 months. We have SOOO many bills, especially medical bills :wacko:, and i dont want to get behind when Elliot arrives, so they are completed all the way through March. :thumbup: took forever, but i figure i better do it while i have the time...DH does NOT do bills :nope: haha

Hormones sound normal...though i do know how hard it is to have the baby somewhere else :( Im still not over it...difference is Aria has a good reason to be there and Isaiah didn't. You are such a great mom already and i can't wait to see mroe pics! :D


----------



## RJ2

Well girls been contracting for most of the day, contractions where steady at 6 mins apart 1 min long for most the day and now we are at the hospital with contractions 2 mins apart and it is all going to happen tonight by the looks of things.


----------



## kbkb

RJ2 said:


> Well girls been contracting for most of the day, contractions where steady at 6 mins apart 1 min long for most the day and now we are at the hospital with contractions 2 mins apart and it is all going to happen tonight by the looks of things.


Good luck :thumbup:! Hope everything goes well for you

Sorry I have not been posting much but a HUGE congratulations to swan and tobaira on their girls and for the amazing stories they have posted!


----------



## Junebugs

RJ2 said:


> Well girls been contracting for most of the day, contractions where steady at 6 mins apart 1 min long for most the day and now we are at the hospital with contractions 2 mins apart and it is all going to happen tonight by the looks of things.

WOW!!! Congratz hun!!! I am sure you will do great! Keep us updated!


----------



## becstar

Go RJ2! Good luck!


----------



## mumanddad

I hope its not too long for you rj2 good luck xx


----------



## tiggertea

Good Luck RJ!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Good Luck RJ. How exciting :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dizzyangel

wow - congratulations swan!! Look at all that hair, she is a beaut!!

RJ2 good luck!!


----------



## amandad192

Wow, good luck RJ2. These babies aren't wanting to wait!


----------



## _dreamer_

congratulations swan she is beautiful!

good luck RJ2 :)


----------



## Guppy051708

RJ2 said:


> Well girls been contracting for most of the day, contractions where steady at 6 mins apart 1 min long for most the day and now we are at the hospital with contractions 2 mins apart and it is all going to happen tonight by the looks of things.

Yay! best of luck!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Yay RJ2!!!!! So excited for you!

I had my maternity photoshoot yesterday... Can't wait to get all the proofs do I can show you girls. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette I can't wait to see!

Awww congrats and good luck RJ!!!!! Will be praying that all is going smoothly!


----------



## RJ2

Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.


----------



## swanxxsong

As for news here, so excited to soon be released. Though I am sure it'll be insane. I miss my bed and my puppy. :) Aria had a great night in the NICU and ate quite a bit, has lots of diaper changes and we will get her bilirubin update soon. She hates her little blue cocoon haha but hopefully this is the end of that. :) 

I was upset but handled it by getting a full nights sleep. Now to pack while we wait for everyone to give me all my clearances!

Once I get home I will show you the slideshow from the hospital photographer... :) 

Hope you're all feeling wonderful on this Monday morning and I look forward to updates from everyone on appointments and things!

As for Beyonce - I beat her out. ;). :rofl: but no, really, I'm happy for her. Hope her little one is nice and healthy!


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations rj hope your both doing well x


----------



## KellyC75

RJ2 said:


> Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.

:wohoo: Congrats ~ :baby::cloud9:



amandad192 said:


> Wow, good luck RJ2. These babies aren't wanting to wait!

Note to my baby......'wait where you are please!!' :haha:



tiger said:


> i couldnt imagine holly arriving in 2 weeks :shock: would love her too (if she was healthy and perfect etc) but i dont have anything yet lol, planning a huge shopping spree next month to get EVERYTHING

Snap! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Been to midwife today (1st time since 18 weeks!) I am measuring at 35 weeks already :winkwink:
But kinda knew that 1/ From my size & 2/ From my previous large LO's! :baby:

No names yet! Or anything to be honest! :wacko:

Moving tommorow & wont have internet until 20th Jan :dohh: 

Everyone take care & speak again soon :friends:


----------



## amandad192

RJ2 said:


> Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.

Congrats!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, RJ2!!! 

Wow... four babies already and it's only the 9th of January!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats RJ!!! I'm on my phone so obviously took me awhile to realize we were on simultaneously posting!! :rofl:

Congratulations!! Thoughts and prayers for you and your new baby as you recover!!! xoxoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

Best wishes in the move Kelly! :hugs: hang in there!!


----------



## Guppy051708

RJ2 said:


> Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.

Congrats! <3


----------



## monkeydo

Congratulations RJ2!! 

I can't believe these babies are so impatient! 

Had a midwife appointment today, all my hands and knees (my floor is so clean now!!) has been worth it so far, baby has moved from right posterior to right occiput transverse, spine on my right hand side, so is heading in the right direction, yeay!


----------



## sparklez

congratulations RJ and happy birthday Charlie (love that name x)




TeQuiero said:


> Hey swan, did you see that Beyonce's baby was delivered yesterday too? I think hers was a scheduled c-section though!! Aria made it first! :haha:

I heard on the news "unconfirmed reports Beyonce has had a baby girl" and was thinking it's got to be swan!!

gem, can't believe you couldn't find all that stuff, at least you have it now though

best of luck in your new home Kelly, who knows how many more babies there'll be by 20th jan :wacko:

jokerette they sound exciting, can't wait to see

well done on getting all your bills done Guppy, I've managed to file my tax return this week but still got other work things to sort like not being paid for November invoices yet :growlmad:

monkeydo Yay for ROT, keep going baby! I was ROA but bump is so big and hard now can't tell whats what anymore!


----------



## mumanddad

i have a little worry, ovbiously this is my second pregnancy but hopefully this time we will have a different out come.

Well Matt (hubby) wouldn't hold Logan at all, not even when he was sitting down in the chair.

when my sister had my first nephew she had so many issues after her csection that she couldn't cope so at 4 days old i was looking after him, but when i was trying to get his bottle ready matt wouldn't hold him either.

The thing is we could be having this baby in as little as 2 weeks so the baby is going to be a smallish weight, and matt has told me he wont hold him till he can hold his own head... Did anyone elses OH's go through this and did they change there minds when they seen there babies?


----------



## sparklez

I've had a productive weekend and have been spurred on by Guppy's pic so here is my homebith stuff ready to go. The boxes are - things to cover floor and sofa with/ old towels (so OH doesn't end up getting out te best ones)/ things for inflating and filling the pool/ things for during labour. You can just about see the pool at the back and the bags are one for post-labour/ if we transfer to hospital and one full of babies things. I'm sooooo excited now!:happydance:

We also got our car seat delivered today and I've made our reusable wipes.
 



Attached Files:







PICT0198.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 0









PICT0195.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0









PICT0201.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sparklez

mumanddad said:


> i have a little worry, ovbiously this is my second pregnancy but hopefully this time we will have a different out come.
> 
> Well Matt (hubby) wouldn't hold Logan at all, not even when he was sitting down in the chair.
> 
> when my sister had my first nephew she had so many issues after her csection that she couldn't cope so at 4 days old i was looking after him, but when i was trying to get his bottle ready matt wouldn't hold him either.
> 
> The thing is we could be having this baby in as little as 2 weeks so the baby is going to be a smallish weight, and matt has told me he wont hold him till he can hold his own head... Did anyone elses OH's go through this and did they change there minds when they seen there babies?

I'm worried about this too, I think my OH will find it really hard to be hands on and I'll find it difficult to step back and let him try to sort things out instead of taking over. would your OH feel different if the baby was swaddled so the head was supported or if you had a carrier which was supporting the head?


----------



## mumanddad

sparklez said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i have a little worry, ovbiously this is my second pregnancy but hopefully this time we will have a different out come.
> 
> Well Matt (hubby) wouldn't hold Logan at all, not even when he was sitting down in the chair.
> 
> when my sister had my first nephew she had so many issues after her csection that she couldn't cope so at 4 days old i was looking after him, but when i was trying to get his bottle ready matt wouldn't hold him either.
> 
> The thing is we could be having this baby in as little as 2 weeks so the baby is going to be a smallish weight, and matt has told me he wont hold him till he can hold his own head... Did anyone elses OH's go through this and did they change there minds when they seen there babies?
> 
> I'm worried about this too, I think my OH will find it really hard to be hands on and I'll find it difficult to step back and let him try to sort things out instead of taking over. would your OH feel different if the baby was swaddled so the head was supported or if you had a carrier which was supporting the head?Click to expand...


i have taken him to try different carriers out but he wont swaddled is a big no with him he just doesn't think he can look after something so small. 

he is a big bloke so i dont know if that is why he is scared but i am so worried about this


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats RJ2!! I hope that you and Charlie are doing well, :hugs: and thoughts for an easy recovery!


Swan, did you hear how terrible it was for the other parents to be in the same hospital as Beyonce? There was a father to premature twins who was given so much trouble for him and his family to be able to visit with the twins and his wife! While I think it is great for her to have had her baby, it is a bit ridiculous to act like that at a hospital where other babies (sick and healthy) have families that want to see them and be able to visit their loved ones!


----------



## babyclements

Can not get over all the babies already appearing!! Hope they are all doing well and healthy and mum are doing great too!! So excited! Wish I could fast forward 4 weeks :D


----------



## MrsMM24

*SWAN* CONGRATS on baby ARIA Hun! I am soooo excited for you!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks MrsM! :hugs:

TeQuiero - NO I didn't hear that!! I heard she paid 1.3 million to rent the whole floor. My mom was like !!! What on earth?! What about the other women delivering there? I can't even imagine. There were 20 babies born here this weekend and that was a pretty huge max for this wing!! lol. We got moved from my room 2 hours after I had Aria so someone else could use my delivery room and normally they don't move you ever. That was acceptable to me though because I understood it was busy due to MANY women. If ONE woman was causing pains for everyone boy would I be peeved. 

My mom and I were discussing why she wouldn't, with all her money, hire a doctor to just come do it? Though guess with a section that may not be so easy. But if you have the money to buy all the resources and want the privacy anyway wouldn't that just be easier? Idk. Clearly I'm naive :rofl:

But whatever it may be, that's just awful. I feel for those poor families. :|


----------



## swanxxsong

Whoops! hubby is correcting me - while I napped he caught a news report :haha: and that I had the cost wrong now and that it was a suite and not a floor. Regardless I think she could have gotten the privacy she needed without inconveniencing people needing the hospital, like TeQuiero pointed out. She can afford to find privacy anywhere in the world lol.


----------



## Junebugs

RJ- CONGRATZ ON YOUR LITTLE BOY!!!!

SWAN- I glad your little girl is doing well!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats RJ! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

Just went to update OP and RJ2 was down as pink bump?


----------



## nightkd

Congrats RJ!! :)

Full moon last night... I was really crampy and with being sick yesterday morning, had my fingers crossed, but nope! Bet I'm gonna go overdue now!! :haha:


----------



## lesh07

Hi there I am due on the 23rd of february. Can't wait. We are having a little boy. :)


----------



## suzzle

Congrats RJ :hugs:

So I had my consultant appointment today! We brought my growth scan forward from Tues 24th to Thurs 19th - Next week :-0 If LO is small enough for a safe delivery he will do an internal & if my cervix is ripe break my waters (yaaaay) Chowing down on RLT & EPO as we speak!!

Have been booked in for a section on 31st Jan, just incase (booooo) so I'm not going to have a February baby :cry:

I've decided to cut out dihydrocodeine completely (I KNOW can do it for a few weeks with paracetamol, TENS, hot baths & my ball) Consultant referred me to midwives for more acupuncture and aromatherapy, which was nice of him. Think he could see I'm getting really anxious/upset about it all. He's so nice :blush:

Off to bounce on my ball now. Hope you are all good x


----------



## Guppy051708

If Beyonce wanted that type of birth and privacy she should have just had a homebirth!

I dont like what she did to those parents but my bigger concern is the fact that the hospital accepted business over human beings and their feelings and needs! A hospital IS a profit organization, and i think its scary that money always rules.


----------



## Tobaira

RJ2 said:


> Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.

Congrats RJ2!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RJ2 said:


> Well girls been contracting for most of the day, contractions where steady at 6 mins apart 1 min long for most the day and now we are at the hospital with contractions 2 mins apart and it is all going to happen tonight by the looks of things.

Eeek! Good luck!! Of course, I'm a few pages back so it could have happened already!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RJ2 said:


> Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.

Lol, I was right, already happened!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

tiggertea said:


> Just went to update OP and RJ2 was down as pink bump?

Charlie is a boys and girls name lol. Saw on another post rj2 said daughter born yesterday 

Congrats rj2, hope you are both doing well x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> i have a little worry, ovbiously this is my second pregnancy but hopefully this time we will have a different out come.
> 
> Well Matt (hubby) wouldn't hold Logan at all, not even when he was sitting down in the chair.
> 
> when my sister had my first nephew she had so many issues after her csection that she couldn't cope so at 4 days old i was looking after him, but when i was trying to get his bottle ready matt wouldn't hold him either.
> 
> The thing is we could be having this baby in as little as 2 weeks so the baby is going to be a smallish weight, and matt has told me he wont hold him till he can hold his own head... Did anyone elses OH's go through this and did they change there minds when they seen there babies?

Why won't he hold a baby that size?? He's not going to break him!! My Oh is awesome with babies and if he tried telling me he wouldn't hold ours, I'd probably smack him!!! It's his child too and how is he really going to help and Bond without holding him??


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I completely agree with that!! It is terrible that her fame has caused a hospital to do soooooooo much changing for one person! Wouldn't it have been much easier to use a private facility?!?!?! There are conflicting facts as to whether she had an elective c-section or if she had her naturally.... but even if you were having an elective c-section you could easily rent a private facility and have the security and privacy you want without interrupting other people.


----------



## TeQuiero

On the subject of DH holding the baby, mine loved holding DS2 when he was born. He was nervous about it a lot, but once he got the hang of it he did it all of the time. Mumanddad, maybe you should have a talk to him to figure out his fears he has with holding the baby. Get him to open up to you about what makes it scary for him, and why he doesn't want the time to bond with the baby.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My DH had babysat his niece and nephew and so was an old pro at holding babies, changing diapers, giving bottles, etc. _I_ was the one who knew nothing!! I had never held a baby before they handed my son to me when he was born! 

I love Charlie as a girl's name. Did she say the middle name? (I'm too lazy to look back...)


----------



## tiger

CONGRATULATIONS RJ2!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby: :dance: :baby: 
please please holly stay in for a few more weeks ! was hoping i would follow the trend of getting a pink bump and now im willing that i dont follow the trend and go early :shock: :rofl: 
what is with the impatient little munchkins !?


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: ...i have a feeling mine will be fashionably late lol...i have no confidence that ill go before the EDD

P.S. i love how my ticker (last week) said that baby flipped...and the baby ticker wasn't flipped then and its still not flipped now :dohh: lol


----------



## nightkd

AmaryllisRed said:


> My DH had babysat his niece and nephew and so was an old pro at holding babies, changing diapers, giving bottles, etc. _I_ was the one who knew nothing!! I had never held a baby before they handed my son to me when he was born!

Yeah, my DH has a brother 6 years younger than him, so had changed plenty of diapers etc... Also helped out with other people's kids I think =/ I hadn't done much of anything at all. I started changing my brother's diaper one time and he started crying, as they do, so I freaked out and made my dad take over :lol: I actually threw a bottle of water at DH in the hospital when DD woke up for a change in the middle of the first night :S :haha:


----------



## RJ2

Junebugs said:


> RJ- CONGRATZ ON YOUR LITTLE BOY!!!!
> 
> SWAN- I glad your little girl is doing well!




tiggertea said:


> Just went to update OP and RJ2 was down as pink bump?




_dreamer_ said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> Just went to update OP and RJ2 was down as pink bump?
> 
> Charlie is a boys and girls name lol. Saw on another post rj2 said daughter born yesterday
> 
> Congrats rj2, hope you are both doing well xClick to expand...




AmaryllisRed said:


> My DH had babysat his niece and nephew and so was an old pro at holding babies, changing diapers, giving bottles, etc. _I_ was the one who knew nothing!! I had never held a baby before they handed my son to me when he was born!
> 
> I love Charlie as a girl's name. Did she say the middle name? (I'm too lazy to look back...)

Just thought I'd clear up the confusion.

Our little girls name is Charlie Erin. She will be in the special care nursery till tomorrow but is doing really well.

Will post photo later this evening.

Thank you everyone for your well wishes.


----------



## Guppy051708

CAnt wait to see a pic :cloud9:


Had my "34" week appt today. Baby is laying on my left side and facing the right side...which is good..left is a great position...im just nervous because the baby will rotate either face up or face down at some point (probably during labor)...but i have an anterior placenta so im not confident baby is going to be face down :(...i was reallly hoping to not go through another posterior birth :cry: i know things can change and go different, and im praying for that, but mentally i need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Guppy, I hope he goes the right direction! Like you said, hope for the best and prepare for the worst. 
I noticed that about the ticker, too. It says head down, but the baby in the picture doesn't actually turn upside down for a few more weeks?! :dohh: 

RJ, Charlie Erin is a beautiful name. I love it. :cloud9: Hope you and she are continuing to recover. 

I'm not sure I even changed a diaper until we came home from the hospital. I know I fed him a bottle, but the nurse had to practically force me. I was sooo afraid I'd do something wrong and mess him up for life! I'm looking forward to being much more laid back about this baby. And I plan to have him/her in the room with me a lot more, whereas with DS I let them keep him the nursery an awful lot. 

I'm pretty sure mine will be born in Feb... since my EDD is so late in the month... but there's a little part of me that's worried that I'll go into labor this time, just because we have the section all planned this time and I never went into labor on my own last time. It would just be the ironic way of the world.


----------



## tiger

AR- yep, exactly my thinking ! im booked in for a section 2 days after my due date, so im completely paranoid that im going to go into labour earlier than that :S even though i was so late with jesse. 
but another part of me wants to go about a week earlier so i can hold her earlier :cloud9: but only during the day haha :rofl: not at night when the ferrys arent running :haha:

so guess what??........ we are moving either the week before holly is due, when im 39 weeks or the week she is due to arrive at 40 weeks :wacko: fun fun???????? probably go into labour while moving and cleaning :dohh: unfortunately we have no choice, we were going to leave it until she was a month old to save moving while im heavily pregnant but the hot water system is broken and they are refusing to fix it ! :saywhat: we issued them a notice to fix it because, well lets face it, hot water is a necessity ! but they are refusing yet still give us a letter advising that there will be a rent increase from the 18th feb ?! :saywhat: why the hell would we pay a rent increase if we wont even have hot water ?! :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

I know 3 girl Charlies so assumed baby was still pink. Just thought I'd missed something somewhere when there were a few 'congrats on the boy' type posts. Hehe. 

Lovely name choice RJ. Hope you are both well x


----------



## mumanddad

JohnsPrincess said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i have a little worry, ovbiously this is my second pregnancy but hopefully this time we will have a different out come.
> 
> Well Matt (hubby) wouldn't hold Logan at all, not even when he was sitting down in the chair.
> 
> when my sister had my first nephew she had so many issues after her csection that she couldn't cope so at 4 days old i was looking after him, but when i was trying to get his bottle ready matt wouldn't hold him either.
> 
> The thing is we could be having this baby in as little as 2 weeks so the baby is going to be a smallish weight, and matt has told me he wont hold him till he can hold his own head... Did anyone elses OH's go through this and did they change there minds when they seen there babies?
> 
> Why won't he hold a baby that size?? He's not going to break him!! My Oh is awesome with babies and if he tried telling me he wouldn't hold ours, I'd probably smack him!!! It's his child too and how is he really going to help and Bond without holding him??Click to expand...


I know he wont break him and so does everyother women he just doesnt feel as if he can do it. He is great with my nephews now and has been since they where able to hold there own heads. 

He might just hold him in hospital if noone makes a fuss about the situation but its just playing on my mind


----------



## tiggertea

Maybe if you asked the nurses etc on the sly to ask hubby to hold baby while they saw to your needs he'd do it? So basically set him up without him knowing?


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck with moving tiger! X


----------



## mumanddad

tiggertea said:


> Maybe if you asked the nurses etc on the sly to ask hubby to hold baby while they saw to your needs he'd do it? So basically set him up without him knowing?

Thats an idea, ill give it ago.

Like i said to him he doesnt have to stand up with him


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! :shock: Tiger thats nuts! lol I hope the move is easy! We moved when i was 28 weeks pregnant with DS (i should say relocated as we are now 10 hours away), and i thought that was nuts. Cant imagine being full term! lol 
I hope yall have help...take advantage of your preggoness....ppl will treat you like a queen and offer loads more help...just sit with your feet up and give direction on where to put everything :rofl:


----------



## BabyAngelic

I'm so exhausted today :sleep: I haven't slept a full night in ages. 3 more days of work before I'm on leave. I'm hoping this little girl lets me have at least a week's rest before she makes her grand entrance into the world :winkwink:

How are all of you doing? Do you also feel your energy levels dropping drastically? :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My energy comes in spurts and I have to take advantage of it. Mostly I'm pretty tired, but I'm hoping that's the low iron and it will soon be fixed. :(

Good luck with the move, tiger. What a mess! I agree, hot water is a necessity!! 

We moved when I was 37 weeks with DS. Actually we moved when I was about 3 mos and then again at 37 weeks. Isn't it weird how so many people end up moving while pregnant? It's like inevitable. Not this time, though. We're not going anywhere!


----------



## sparklez

BabyAngelic said:


> I'm so exhausted today :sleep: I haven't slept a full night in ages. 3 more days of work before I'm on leave. I'm hoping this little girl lets me have at least a week's rest before she makes her grand entrance into the world :winkwink:
> 
> How are all of you doing? Do you also feel your energy levels dropping drastically? :shrug:

definately, now I'm on leave and have all these things that need doing I don't have the energy to do it! I was thinking to myself today how do people ever have more than one child? can't imagine having one to look after and feeling like this


----------



## Kirei

Just thought I'd update and say I'm expecting a girl x


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> CAnt wait to see a pic :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Had my "34" week appt today. Baby is laying on my left side and facing the right side...which is good..left is a great position...im just nervous because the baby will rotate either face up or face down at some point (probably during labor)...but i have an anterior placenta so im not confident baby is going to be face down :(...i was reallly hoping to not go through another posterior birth :cry: i know things can change and go different, and im praying for that, but mentally i need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.

My Dr.said that it really makes no differance in having and anterior placenta or not because I was so worried about a sunny side up baby again also. IDK if she is right or not but I'm claiming it lol this baby is coming out right and fast! I'll agree for you to :)


----------



## saphire76

Holy cow!! I can't believe the babies we are having here already!!! 

Congrats RJ2 speedy recovery and blessings to your whole family :)

Tequero- I did hear that about the other families in the same hospital as Beyonce so sad for them. Why do stars always have a c-section? not all of them must be medical reasons. I'm sure it's so they can get a tummy tuck at the same time (not that I wouldn't do it if I had the money LMBO) The view has the family that had and issue on this morning.

AFM- I had my shower on Sunday it was so awesome people were soooo generous!! We have everything we need and with the gift cards I went and bought everything I needed to pack my bag for the hospital. Now we just need a baby although I would like her to cook a little more. I wish I could upload pics on here. One day I'll figure it out. 

Oh what am I packing for baby? I feel like it's just the going home outfit. They give you diapers and recieveing blankets ect. but I feel like I have so much and she has nada.


----------



## TeQuiero

Saphire, all that I do for the baby when I go to the hospital is pack a few outfits. My hospital that I deliver at sends the baby home with diapers, wipes, thermometers, stuff like that. DS1 peed all over his first outfit that I had for bringing him home in (my aunt made a gorgeous dress for him to come home in), so I was glad we packed a few outfits. :) And we need more things than the hospital gives for us... you know our soaps, toothbrush, hair brush, clothes (that we can walk around the hospital in and to go home), and things along those lines.


----------



## Guppy051708

Saphire so glad you had a wonderful shower!!

Moving:: i guess it would happen to lots of pregnant ppl simply bc you are pregnant for almost 10 months.

Energy:: i have been sleeping in until noon on saturdays :blush: dh has been kind taking care of DS so i can sleep! Otherwise i feel great but im pretty sure i wouldnt if i hadnt been able to get the extra sleeps....some mornings DS watchs tv just so i can nap:blush: i sound like a orrible mum but im in survival mode and i reckon i will be until Elliot is 3 months old!



saphire76 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> CAnt wait to see a pic :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Had my "34" week appt today. Baby is laying on my left side and facing the right side...which is good..left is a great position...im just nervous because the baby will rotate either face up or face down at some point (probably during labor)...but i have an anterior placenta so im not confident baby is going to be face down :(...i was reallly hoping to not go through another posterior birth :cry: i know things can change and go different, and im praying for that, but mentally i need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.
> 
> My Dr.said that it really makes no differance in having and anterior placenta or not because I was so worried about a sunny side up baby again also. IDK if she is right or not but I'm claiming it lol this baby is coming out right and fast! I'll agree for you to :)Click to expand...

Yeah i really dont know...i mean babies can do whatever they want. So its def possible either way....though i did have an anterior placenta and a posterior baby....and i had multiple providers say they are notorious for causing posterior babies....but its not a gurantee, so im just hoping it doesnt go that way again...but i could see the theory that the placenta could get into the way so thus baby faces opposit it and ends up face up, but guess none of of us knows until it happens....alll i know is i could deal without the back labor lol


----------



## sparklez

saphire76 said:


> Holy cow!! I can't believe the babies we are having here already!!!
> 
> Congrats RJ2 speedy recovery and blessings to your whole family :)
> 
> Tequero- I did hear that about the other families in the same hospital as Beyonce so sad for them. Why do stars always have a c-section? not all of them must be medical reasons. I'm sure it's so they can get a tummy tuck at the same time (not that I wouldn't do it if I had the money LMBO) The view has the family that had and issue on this morning.
> 
> AFM- I had my shower on Sunday it was so awesome people were soooo generous!! We have everything we need and with the gift cards I went and bought everything I needed to pack my bag for the hospital. Now we just need a baby although I would like her to cook a little more. I wish I could upload pics on here. One day I'll figure it out.
> 
> Oh what am I packing for baby? I feel like it's just the going home outfit. They give you diapers and recieveing blankets ect. but I feel like I have so much and she has nada.

I guess it depends on what the hospital gives you. As we're having home birth I've packed a baby bag with things we'll need soon after the birth whether we're at home or have to transfer:

outfits including hat and scratch mitts, (2 full outfits and spare babygro)
blanket
snowsuit for trip home
muslins
nappies
wipes
nappy cream
cotton wool
wet nappy bag (we're using washable napies)


----------



## nightkd

Tiger: That is totally sucky!!! :hugs:

We moved when I was around 36 weeks with DD... Thank goodness, because our old apartment was a dump (heater and AC didn't work well and smelled strongly of burning when they (tried to) run) and our neighbours were total d***s!

I'm 37 weeks today! :yipee: And feeling totally down in the dumps... I didn't sleep well last night, which is what I think has made me feel so rubbish... Just no motivation to do ANYTHING, I'm not even excited about the prospect of going into labour today...

I'm trying to put together some recipes for DH to cook (simple, quick ones!!) as well as some to freeze (we already have some macaroni cheese to freeze) but I'm just not at all inspired... :sleep: Anyone got some good recipes to share? :)


----------



## nightkd

saphire76 said:


> Oh what am I packing for baby? I feel like it's just the going home outfit. They give you diapers and recieveing blankets ect. but I feel like I have so much and she has nada.

We transferred unexpectedly to hospital from a home birth with DD, so we hadn't packed anything in advance. Only things I asked DH to collect were:

A coming home outfit...or two (hospital supplied shirts while we were there)
Boppy/breastfeeding pillow
Camera (obviously not FOR baby as such, but I really wanted to take pics and show DD off! :D)


----------



## Jokerette

RJ2 said:


> Charlie was born by emergency c-section at 10:00pm 9/1/12 weighing 6 lb 3 oz.

CONGRATS!!!! I'm so happy for you RJ2!! :)



Guppy051708 said:


> Had my "34" week appt today. Baby is laying on my left side and facing the right side...which is good..left is a great position...im just nervous because the baby will rotate either face up or face down at some point (probably during labor)...but i have an anterior placenta so im not confident baby is going to be face down :(...i was reallly hoping to not go through another posterior birth :cry: i know things can change and go different, and im praying for that, but mentally i need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.

Guppy... i just had my 34 week ultrasound and the ultrasound tech did not give me many details.... but she described to me that "Kenny" was in the same position as your little guy. Headdown, on my left side, facing directly toward my right. *What kind of things will you be doing to encourage your baby to turn slightly more anterior?* Is it too soon for me to be "bouncing" on the birthing ball?

Goodnews... my placenta has moved way up and out of the way for a vaginal delivery. It had been a complete previa at 17 weeks, then marginal previa at 18 weeks, then 2.5cm at 24 weeks, now it is 10+cm away from os! :)

I felt like my tech sort of rushed through the ultrasound. She didn't want to tell me any info and just said "your doctor will get the full report." But I kept asking and was able to get a little out of her. She wasnt even going to give me a photo but I asked for one at the last second and I got this one of his foot! :) (I shaded the foot with pink to make it easier to see)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound34w3d_1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jokerette

nightkd said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> Oh what am I packing for baby? I feel like it's just the going home outfit. They give you diapers and recieveing blankets ect. but I feel like I have so much and she has nada.
> 
> We transferred unexpectedly to hospital from a home birth with DD, so we hadn't packed anything in advance. Only things I asked DH to collect were:
> 
> A coming home outfit...or two (hospital supplied shirts while we were there)
> Boppy/breastfeeding pillow
> Camera (obviously not FOR baby as such, but I really wanted to take pics and show DD off! :D)Click to expand...

Should I bring my boppy to the hospital?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That might be a nice idea. I mean, they have pillows, obviously, but the boppy is the best-suited pillow for feeding... I think it just depends on how much room you have in your bag.


----------



## Guppy051708

I would DEF bring a boppy!!!! Pillows are great...but nothing like that boppy!

I am going to sit on the ball but not bounce. I will make circles with my hips though. 
I will always be very diligent about sleeping on my side...and actually i can still sleep on my stomach which would be even better...but i get that can be tough.
hands and knees will be good to :thumbup:
And just remembering that theres no gurantee we will have posterior babies. I am seriously praying and believing for an anterior! At this point our babies are in fab positions, its just a matter of they will turn when they corkscrew during labor.


----------



## saphire76

My hospital gives the baby everything so I guess I'll just pack an extra outfit just in case. A boppy? Hmm maybe I'll have someone bring it after I give birth also Sony need breast pads? I keep hearing this but does milk even come in before I leave the hospital.


----------



## Guppy051708

I prefer "My Breast Friend" over the Boppy, but boppy is way better than ordinary pillows!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies :flow:
just had my 34 week appt and all is great. my bp is quite low at 115/40 but they didnt seem to concerned. holly is measuring at 36.5cm :D she is still LOP, but that doesnt apply to me since im having a section anyway. have been told to prepare for a big baby. midwife gave an estimate of her being about 6 and a half pound already :shock: apparently she has a big bum too :rofl: 
my midwife had a baby about 5months ago via section so she wanted to prepare me for what i would see/hear/feel etc so she had me lie on the bed and we re-enacted everything and i dont think ive laughed so hard in such a long time ! :haha: she was practically on top of me pretending to pull baby out and we ended up crying from laughing so much. so all in all a good appt. 
i love my midwife :haha: 
they also want me to stay in town before my section date because both my midwife and dr dont think ill make it to my c-section date :wacko: and i cant , because ill be moving so praying she doesnt come early like they think


----------



## suzzle

Hi all,

I have a 'me' bag with nighties for labour, spare nighties, jogging bottoms, bf vest, underwear, breast/mat pads, toiletries, face wipes & antiseptic gel, etc. & a vest & sleepsuits for LO. I also have a baby bag with vests, sleepsuits, wipes, nappies, dummies, nipple cream & cotton wool pads. Plus the obligatory cuddly toy & going home outfit :happydance:

My baby has been favouring my right side, looking into the left hip (despite me sleeping on my left for months now) but has recently started to flit over to the left & face the right for certain periods of the day, so hoping he's getting ready to migrate over there :thumbup:

Oh, and very exciting.... I noticed a few blobs of green mucus this morning - tmi, sorry :blush: But I'm taking that & the 'periodesque' cramps I've been having lately to mean that my cervix is moving towards being favourable :D
So here's hoping that after my scan on the 19th they will say LO is ok for me to try labour & my cervix is ripe enough for them to break my waters :wohoo:

I'm so excited, but also terrified - he could be here in just over a week or so! :-0
Had a freak out at DH, so he's moved some furniture around, built one unit for me after work & will finish the other 2 this week AND paint out room this weekend. Hoping it's all finished for the baby getting here!!

Well I've exhausted myself with this post, so I'm off for a wee lie down now!

Oooooh - also, having acupuncture with MW tomorrow (not Physio). Think they stimulate labour points & relaxation points. Looking forward to it :D


----------



## ZombieKitten

hey ladies!! i just found out i'm getting the cerclage removed next thursday!!!!!! im super excited!!!! at that point i'll be about 36 weeks and 5 days. If for some reason I go into labor right away, am I still gonna b able to breastfeed??


----------



## suzzle

ZombieKitten said:


> hey ladies!! i just found out i'm getting the cerclage removed next thursday!!!!!! im super excited!!!! at that point i'll be about 36 weeks and 5 days. If for some reason I go into labor right away, am I still gonna b able to breastfeed??

I don't see why you would be any different from another woman who has delivered naturally? Some people can, some can't; but I wouldn't think the cerclage would affect anything IMO :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Zombie, first congrats on getting that out soon! :dance: thats so exciting!!!!


Because milk is not dependent on your cervix, or going into labor, you should still be able to BF :thumbup:
If there is a struggle with BFing i would not assume it to be because of that. So no worries hun. If you do have issues with BFing, please let me know! Having IGT ive learned WAY mroe about BFing than ANY normal mother should ever have to know! lol. So i can def help...they should just certify me for it :haha: But i do not anticipate you to have issues like that, furthermore, the clercage and labor should have no effect....though sometimes things like interventions during labor or having a c-section or limited skin to skin contact early can delay the milk from coming in, but as far as labor itself and having a clercage taken out goes, that should be not cause you issues with BFing :thumbup:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guppy051708 said:


> Zombie, first congrats on getting that out soon! :dance: thats so exciting!!!!
> 
> 
> Because milk is not dependent on your cervix, or going into labor, you should still be able to BF :thumbup:
> If there is a struggle with BFing i would not assume it to be because of that. So no worries hun. If you do have issues with BFing, please let me know! Having IGT ive learned WAY mroe about BFing than ANY normal mother should ever have to know! lol. So i can def help...they should just certify me for it :haha: But i do not anticipate you to have issues like that, furthermore, the clercage and labor should have no effect....though sometimes things like interventions during labor or having a c-section or limited skin to skin contact early can delay the milk from coming in, but as far as labor itself and having a clercage taken out goes, that should be not cause you issues with BFing :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: woot!!! thanks guppy!! :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

OMG I should be prepared for feedings after these past 2 days!!! My poor son had is tonsils out last week and they were not kidding day 5-7 is a nightmare!!! I was up with him every 2 hrs rubbing his back and singing because he wasn't ready for his pain meds yet. Ugh my poor baby and I am so tired at work right now oh man :( I just want a nap!! whine whine whine


----------



## becstar

Hi ladies.

Congrats RJ2!!!

I've been trying to cook for the freezer recently... so I'll do lasagne for dinner for instance but make double the amount and freeze individual portions of it. Our freezer is really full though so it's hard to find the space! With little amounts of leftovers I have frozen some little versions for Ilana too so if I am going to eat late with the baby I can grab something for her to eat. For us so far I have some risotto and lasagne, not much room to do anything else!

Baby has been in the perfect position for birth for a while but suddenly I am feeling movements in places I shouldn't... get back in place please baby!


Right, I'd better go and get some food cooking for dinner tonight. Home made pizza I think!


----------



## Guppy051708

i need to prepare some freezer meals as well...lasagna is always good because its high protein and a dish of it can last a while...we ate it for a week after DS was born :blush:

aww, sorry Saphire :hugs: thats rough, i remember how painful that can be!


----------



## suzzle

OMG, you guys are brave. I'm certainly not going to give myself anything more to do at the moment. I have faith that DH will continue to be able to work the oven enough to feed himself & the kids for a few days. Frozen things would just confuse him, lol. No doubt his mummy will sort him out anyway.... Or the local take away contingent!


----------



## Guppy051708

DH can't cook to save his life :rofl:
i mean he CAN...but he doesn't...even when he's hungry :dohh:


----------



## TeQuiero

I have no room in my freezer to precook and store.... I keep thinking about getting a deep freezer, but it is just the extra money that we don't have to spend right now! I do feel lucky that my DH knows he is going to be doing some cooking and stuff.... he was a big help after DS2. I am thankful that my best friend is going to be helping me out a lot after Addy gets here, she will be getting DS1 off the bus and I know she is going to be telling me not to do too much cleaning and stuff. So, she and her kids will probably be over here eating with us a bit too (which means she'll be cooking and cleaning).... I guess that is what happens when your best friend has worked in house keeping for the last 3 years! :haha:


----------



## saphire76

I'm not doing anything extra either lol I'm hoping people send/bring over meals. I always do!


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy. Any advice is welcomed. (and if anyone else has advice). 

Blah blah so she's early etc etc and lots of preemies don't latch at first etc. so I will skip ahead :haha: at the hospital I would try and get her to take the nip and shed sometimes suckle a little but she'd get pissed bc she had trouble gripping my boob so we began pumping and giving anything to her via bottle and then topping her with formula. Not ideal but the hospital nurses agreed it was best for both her jaundice and her sinking weight. 

So we worked through that and I'm pumping and my supply is slowly getting larger and slowly comes in at faster than a trickle. I now pump every 2 hours and am getting about 40ml between my two boobs in about 20 minutes. We feed to her until she won't take it. Store the rest, etc because I dare not waste it. 

But she's still struggling with accepting the boob. The nurses swore that once it comes in full force, she will "get it" because she can latch, she's just young and confused by needing to use her mouth from being early. Do you think this is true? We do lots of skin to skin and I try to encourage nursing but she wails or falls asleep quickly haha. My biggest fears are that she won't ever do it (though what I've read, would be very extreme as she should be able to get it) and that my flow wont ever grow beyond trickling faucet status. 

I'm just a little confused and overwhelmed plus sleep deprived AND obviously want nothing but the best for her. She gets weighed Saturday so I am filling her up with BM and weighing her myself and as long as she doesn't go down, NO more formula. 

Sigh. I'm just so lost on what to do. People keep saying its okay, Bf Is hard work and it will come together but you know me. I'm neurotic and afraid of messing her up somehow lol.


----------



## saphire76

testing photo
 



Attached Files:







p1110351.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## saphire76

OMG I did it!! there is my 34 week bump


----------



## saphire76

Swan DO you have a nipple guard? I had a problem in the hospital w Jonas and for a week after I would pump and call people for help and all they would say is pumping will eventually make your milk run out because it needs the baby sucking. Id cry and cry then a lactation consultant came to the house and gave me a nipple guard I popped it on a boom baby latched. I used it for 2 weeks then one day he did without and kept on for the next 5 months until going back to work eventually depleted it but still. It really helped. Now I have one ready to go just incase.

Keep up the good work girl :)


----------



## Guppy051708

cute bump saphire!!!

swan- have you seen a real lactation consultant (LC)?? Nurses...they mean well, but sometimes are not as knowledgable as they think. An LC is something i would HIGHLY recommend you go see. She will be able to help you FAR better than the nurses. Even though she was born a tad early, and even though *sometimes* that can cause issues, in my doula experience, usually the age that your baby was born, they do well BFing...it is true that some babies have more difficulty when they are early, but she wasn't insanly early. ...does it take her a long time to eat? ....has anyone inspected her mouth for tongue tie? I really think you need a second opinion and really believe you should see the LC. utlize her! she is there for you!

pumping is a great way to build your supply, but it is VERY important that baby is at the breast. I know that its a challenge and you are exhausted, but in the long run this will be best. You can still use the bottles, but i would recommend keeping her at each breast for at least 15 minutes every 2 hours (longer if you can! and dont reject the breast if it she wants it more frequently or longer), the do the bottles. Its very important you get baby stimulation but its also very important FOR HER to learn


----------



## saphire76

https://jds.smugmug.com/Events/Izzy-Baby-Shower/i-NStgxxF/0/S/P1080272-S.jpg

My baby shower photos


----------



## Guppy051708

You may also consider getting an SNS. This is a very good tools for babys that are born early and to get them to nurse. You put the suppliment in, it hangs around your neck. Baby feeds off your boob and the suppliment at the same time. It solves both issues. But i still say go to the LC...you could be supplimenting and not need to! A lot of hospital nurses think all jaundiced babies need formula, yatta yatta yatta, but really this isn't true and i question their tactics. It could wreck havoc on your supply...and on her wanting to nurse.


----------



## swanxxsong

I should have said the LCs at the hospital, not the nurses - my apologies. haha. Both the LCs were there for me daily, working with me, but we struggled. I do have a nipple shield and am going to try that when she wakes. My issue so far today is that her belly has been so full of pumped BM that she hasn't even really woken up! :lol: She is just beginning to wake now, so I'm going to pop on a shield and see what's up. 

Then I'm going to email the LLL and explain my situation to one of the local leaders, see if she can suggest someone local to connect with for this. I'm hell-bent on getting this done. :) I keep massaging and pumping to get all the milk possible out of every pumping session, and pre-pumping I hold her to the breast and tease her lips, whether or not she's actually awake (because she will FIGHT being woken sometimes, the little punk! lol) for at least 15 minutes. That does get my milk flowing and I end up dribbling it all over her, me and the chair in the process... :rofl: but it's stimulation. 

Thanks ladies! Going to persist, and contact someone who may be able to give me further insight and in-home assistance. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, some ways that you can get her awake are to make her be in nothing but a diaper, to tickle her feet, maybe try a wipe on her foot (the coolness can cause her to wake up). Those are a few things that my LCs told me when I was beginning nursing. Just know we are all supporting you! I wish we were closer so that I could help you, I know how it can help to have a friend to lend a shoulder and give some advice.


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, she hates being stripped down - it's killer lol - but the second she's to the breast she then falls back asleep. I'm like "..." :rofl: She's like her mom, she can fall asleep anywhere, anytime, and as quickly as possible. 

But thank you all, so much. I've been such waterworks this week - and I appreciate the support from you ladies. I just feel so frustrated and down sometimes, like it has to be something wrong with _me_ because she's far too perfect in my eyes to be wrong. :| I know a few people I've talked to said I should have refused to formula at all, but as a FTM who wasn't 100% ready to give birth (shame on me, as I hadn't read up on things sooner), the threats of them taking her to the NICU if I let her weight slip just broke my heart. Now, I keep second-guessing if I did the right thing, and how badly I messed up with her. 

Sorry, total downer post; I swear, I cried more this week so far than my entire pregnancy. I sent a lengthy message to the local LLL leader in the area, and am off to change a diaper and get this peanut awake. I know that persistence, diligence and patience are key, I just wish I could stop beating myself up in the process because it's causing a huge mind block for me. I feel awful for whatever poor LC sap ends up having to meet with me - I am bawling typing this, let along having a face-to-face about it... :lol: 

I promise, I'll try not to smother our board now anymore pitiful posts like this. >.<


----------



## sparklez

swanxxsong said:


> Oh, she hates being stripped down - it's killer lol - but the second she's to the breast she then falls back asleep. I'm like "..." :rofl: She's like her mom, she can fall asleep anywhere, anytime, and as quickly as possible.
> 
> But thank you all, so much. I've been such waterworks this week - and I appreciate the support from you ladies. I just feel so frustrated and down sometimes, like it has to be something wrong with _me_ because she's far too perfect in my eyes to be wrong. :| I know a few people I've talked to said I should have refused to formula at all, but as a FTM who wasn't 100% ready to give birth (shame on me, as I hadn't read up on things sooner), the threats of them taking her to the NICU if I let her weight slip just broke my heart. Now, I keep second-guessing if I did the right thing, and how badly I messed up with her.
> 
> Sorry, total downer post; I swear, I cried more this week so far than my entire pregnancy. I sent a lengthy message to the local LLL leader in the area, and am off to change a diaper and get this peanut awake. I know that persistence, diligence and patience are key, I just wish I could stop beating myself up in the process because it's causing a huge mind block for me. I feel awful for whatever poor LC sap ends up having to meet with me - I am bawling typing this, let along having a face-to-face about it... :lol:
> 
> I promise, I'll try not to smother our board now anymore pitiful posts like this. >.<

Don't worry about it, it's what we're here for. Can you get hold of the book by LLL 'the womanly art of breastfeeding' I've borrowed it from my local group and it's ace, it's got so many ideas in it, I'd recommend it to everyone. Hope that you get some help from LLL as soon as poss. I don't really know much but have read that feeding from a cup is better than a bottle as it avoids nipple confusion:shrug:


----------



## sparklez

suzzle said:


> Oooooh - also, having acupuncture with MW tomorrow (not Physio). Think they stimulate labour points & relaxation points. Looking forward to it :D

That sounds great, do your midwives offer it to all mums? I've not heard of anyone round here who'll do maternity acupuncture



becstar said:


> I've been trying to cook for the freezer recently... so I'll do lasagne for dinner for instance but make double the amount and freeze individual portions of it. Our freezer is really full though so it's hard to find the space! With little amounts of leftovers I have frozen some little versions for Ilana too so if I am going to eat late with the baby I can grab something for her to eat. For us so far I have some risotto and lasagne, not much room to do anything else!
> 
> Baby has been in the perfect position for birth for a while but suddenly I am feeling movements in places I shouldn't... get back in place please baby!
> 
> 
> Right, I'd better go and get some food cooking for dinner tonight. Home made pizza I think!

lol I have just bought all the veg to make lasagne tomorrow and freeze half!!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: swan


----------



## AmaryllisRed

swan-- :hugs: Don't worry about crying to us; that's why we're here. And I'm sure you would not be the first highly emotional pp lady the LCs have ever talked to! 
I admire you so much for persisting with BF when it isn't coming easily.


----------



## swanxxsong

I had downloaded The Womanly Art like, a day or two before going into labor, and have it on my Kindle. But I hadn't gotten through anything but a chapter or two before having her, and have been fighting to get through as much as possible as fast as possible when I get the chance. In hindsight, totally wished I had downloaded it sooner but I truly thought I had at least a month left, if not more... :haha: Ack!


----------



## suzzle

Aww Swan :hugs: I really feel for you. 

I'm going to say something that is probably quite controversial here, but in my honest opinion, if the BF thing doesn't work out then try to move on without beating yourself up. The baby will pick up on your stress and you don't need it either, particularly since you are still probably dealing with the shock of her coming a bit earlier. I believe breastfeeding is best UNLESS it's causing the mum to feel so overwhelmed and guilty because it's just not happening. My friend recently had her first baby and although he wasn't early, poor postnatal support amongst other things meant her milk never came in, baby was never fed properly so he was distressed and she was in a terrible ness because if the pressure that people put on to mums nowadays to breastfeed. She really felt like she was doing it all wrong and couldn't cope, etc. Literally had her on the phone crying uncontrollably for 45 mins until I managed to get her to accept that if it's not going to work or she's going to be this unhappy & have a baby with dipping weight that never settles enough for her to think straight then what harm is there in removing the 'trigger' and switching to formula. She had been trying for over a week with no real milk & just couldn't pump enough. It was awful. Anyway, she switched to formula and has since told me that she feels so much better, the baby is content & outgoing on weight & the pressure that it was putting on her relationship with her partner has gone (he didn't know what to do with her tbh). 

I will be breastfeeding this time, as twice before. Normally I move onto combi feeding later on, so I am not biased - or I don't think so....? :shrug:

Hopefully you can persevere and make it work for you, but really what I want to let you know is that, although it feels like it, it's not the end of the world and you are still a wonderful mum :flower:


----------



## suzzle

sparklez said:


> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh - also, having acupuncture with MW tomorrow (not Physio). Think they stimulate labour points & relaxation points. Looking forward to it :D
> 
> That sounds great, do your midwives offer it to all mums? I've not heard of anyone round here who'll do maternity acupuncture
> 
> Sparklez, as far as I know anyone can get the MW acupuncture, usually later I think, if there are no issues that mean you need to be induced (previous section stops me being able to be induced with drugs) I think they do aromatherapy too. My consultant referred me to them, so I'm not sure if you need a referral or can self-refer.
> 
> I had been getting acupuncture from the physiotherapy dept. of the acupuncture unit until before Christmas, they have since given me a TENS machine home & it has been wonderful. I think that they are very open to the benefits of alternative therapies - which is great :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Swan - i think you are doing a fabulous job! i really think you're heart is in the right place and i believe you are doing everything you can do! dont feel guilty about the formula top offs :nope: as a mom, you make do with the best resources you have. It is evident to me that you are putting forth the effort. It might be a tough go now, but i believe in the coming weeks it will get easier for you. I really think you are doing the right thing with everything, and i know youre being consistant. You are such a great mama, so dont feel guilty for anything. You are doing whats best for the baby and no shame in that! i think you are doing a great job! and im glad you said something, because we are here to help :friends:


----------



## Jokerette

Swan you are clearly an amazing mom already because you car so much. Trust your gut and also the expertise of the hospital staff and people you trust. I also agree there is nothing wrong with formula top-offs and you just keep at it and if you can BF you will and if not just remember that formula is not evil... We are lucky to live in a time when we have these resources for when BF doesn't work. :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so grateful that at least I will be able to pump enough for her without needing formula. At least, for now. We are in bed ATM and I'm leaking like mad because my poor boobs want relief. She's licking me like a cat... That's as far as we've gotten this attempt so far. :lol:

Thank you all ladies. I am so glad for the support system I have here. :)


----------



## sparklez

swanxxsong said:


> I'm so grateful that at least I will be able to pump enough for her without needing formula. At least, for now. We are in bed ATM and I'm leaking like mad because my poor boobs want relief. She's licking me like a cat... That's as far as we've gotten this attempt so far. :lol:
> 
> Thank you all ladies. I am so glad for the support system I have here. :)

you're such an inspiration, well done with the expressing and for persevering, good for you :thumbup: bet she'll get the hang of it soon, go aria xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

I def think you have plenty of milk...thats half the battle :thumbup:
i say whatever you are doing, keep up! soon things will click with Aria and you'll be good to go! 
Just preserver and keep doing on whatever you are doing :D I think you're doing fab!


----------



## nightkd

I would definitely bring a breastfeeding pillow! DD was nursing for 45 minutes with like 10 minute breaks in between (she barely lost any of her birth weight and was back up to it after a couple of days!) and my arm was ACHING like crazy... I was desperate for the Boppy and once DH brought it, it was a huge relief!

As for breastpads; I didn't need them until I got home (day 3/4??) but then I REALLY needed them :lol: You could always stash a couple of pairs in your bag, just incase though. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

thats probably the only positive thing about having IGT...never needed the breast pads :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I never needed breast pads. Is that weird? My boobs were ginormous when I left the hospital, and a couple days later, I was rotating out cabbage leaves, and that was the extent of it. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

i think some woman are just lucky :D

me...not so lucky with the IGT but nice i didn have to deal with the mess :haha: im not even purchasing pads until i see how it goes.


----------



## swanxxsong

I have breast pads but haven't needed them yet. Then again, I haven't left my house so if I'm leaking, I grab Aria and try to shove one of my boobs in her face (poor kid) and if that doesn't work, I grab the pump. :haha: 

I love, love, love the Boppy newborn lounger. My sister lent me hers and it's a blessing. Aria fits perfectly on it. Though the dog seems to think it's a bed for her so we have that battle daily. -_-

Hubby is almost home and I cannot wait. I miss him so much. :|


----------



## Guppy051708

I always look forward to DH coming home from work! He wont be home for another half hour tonight, but oh its such a relief...even SAHMs look forward to the weekends! gives me a little bit of a break with the extra help. ...dont get me wrong, i love my child, but even mamas need breaks!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't like it when DH comes home, because he doesn't help. :wacko: But when you have a newborn, it's nice even if he doesn't do anything, just to have another adult to talk to!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh man, let me come whip that man into shape! :haha:

it is nice having another adult to talk to...sometimes i get frustrated with DH when he doesnt engage in conversation with me...because ive had a toddler to talk to all day....who doesn't listen and doesnt understand lol i need the interactions!


----------



## Jokerette

Cabbage leaves in your bra? I'm confused LOL

my DH will be home in about a half hour... So I gotta hurry up and finish watching my girly shows on DVR! Haha I am hoping that ones he's a daddy he is very involved... He's great now and does lots of cooking and cleaning! I feel very spoiled! <3 I imagine him being a good daddy... Can't wait to see him in action

Speaking of cleaning... I thinking I want to hire a cleaning service to cine to my house one time between now and when the baby is born to do a deep deep deep clean. Is that crazy? I would do it myself but I get so tired, and I think a maid service might do a better job that me or DH for that one time cleaning. What di you think... Is that silly?


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :cloud9: i love having a husband thats a great dad like that! def blessed.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

BabyAngelic said:


> I'm so exhausted today :sleep: I haven't slept a full night in ages. 3 more days of work before I'm on leave. I'm hoping this little girl lets me have at least a week's rest before she makes her grand entrance into the world :winkwink:
> 
> How are all of you doing? Do you also feel your energy levels dropping drastically? :shrug:

I keep saying the same thing...just have to get through this week and then Please little guy, give me at least a week to get stuff done and get some rest!! LOL I'm tired All the time.


----------



## nightkd

I had over-active letdown with DD, so I leaked baaaaaaadly! It varies from woman to woman :)

I can't wait until DH gets home; he does help out a lot with DD, but he does glue himself to the TV more than I would like and OMG I was pissed at him this morning - he has been using the dining room table as a dumping ground and I had to leap across the room to stop DD pulling a glass and bowl down on her face!!!! :grr:

I just miss him when he's not here anyway... He's gone out to get dinner tonight, after making me dinner last night and allowing me to get a (much needed) nap!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Cabbage helps sooth the boobs :D

Yeah, i think most women i know leak, but some dont...i never did but thats because i never really had much a milk supply due to the insufficient glandular tissue (3.5oz at my max per 24 hours). Though i may make a little more this time, im not anticipating it to be much, so not worried about the pads at this point.


----------



## tiger

as guppy said cabbage/lettuce leaves straight from the fridge/freezer helps your boobs. they are AMAZING! 
swan - please please please dont feel guilty, you sound EXACTLY like me and little aria sounds exactly like jesse ! he was born 11 days overdue but we had such latch issues with his ! he just refused to latch on to my breast, like he hated it. everytime i had a little let down or started leaking i practically smothered him with my boobs but he did the same thing that aria is doing ! just licking my breast like a flipping animal ! the nurses didnt really help me too much , they just kept telling me he will breastfeed because he can latch etc etc.... but he just didnt flipping want to !!! it drove me insane, i was up every hour and a half trying to build my supply and shove my boob in his face for so long everynight that i became so very sleep deprived ! 
dont feel bad for posting here because i truely think that maybe some of the other first time mums in the group could benefit from seeing what can happen and how to deal with it etc iykwim ? 
you are doing fantastically :hugs: 
sapphire - great bump ! you look so pretty , damn you :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Did he end up latching over time, Tiger? I'm just so terrified she'll have lost again by the time we go Saturday - even though she's drinking anywhere from 20 - 40 mL of BM around every 2-3 hours. :| They never gave me a go-ahead to wean her off the formula, that was just my choice, so I'm like, "eh... crap." I just hope they don't take her away from me! 

About how long-ish does it take for a milk supply to actually establish? I know it sounds stupid and I'm sure everyone's different, but an average? Like, this is day 2 for me of having actual milk and not just colostrum. Every 2 hours I get about 40 mL of milk. I have no idea if that's good, bad, mediocre...? And I don't know if it'll continue to improve as I continue to work with my boobs, the pump and Aria...?

I feel like such a dumb kid. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> testing photo

Adorable!!


----------



## tiger

swanxxsong said:


> Did he end up latching over time, Tiger? I'm just so terrified she'll have lost again by the time we go Saturday - even though she's drinking anywhere from 20 - 40 mL of BM around every 2-3 hours. :| They never gave me a go-ahead to wean her off the formula, that was just my choice, so I'm like, "eh... crap." I just hope they don't take her away from me!
> 
> About how long-ish does it take for a milk supply to actually establish? I know it sounds stupid and I'm sure everyone's different, but an average? Like, this is day 2 for me of having actual milk and not just colostrum. Every 2 hours I get about 40 mL of milk. I have no idea if that's good, bad, mediocre...? And I don't know if it'll continue to improve as I continue to work with my boobs, the pump and Aria...?
> 
> I feel like such a dumb kid. :dohh: :haha:

im going to be honest.... no he didnt, he refused to latch,*BUT!* i also gave up. i feel really horrible about it and thats why im so determined to make it work this time. i was so unbelievably sleep deprived and getting absolutely no help from nurses other than being told he can latch etc, they never tried to help me, just got up me because he wasnt latching. i ended up expressing instead, but i really wish i had stuck with trying to get him to latch.
stand your ground and tell them you want help. i felt that i had no idea what i was doing as he was my first.


----------



## Guppy051708

Swan-Have you had an "eat and weigh in" with the LC? That is where you take the baby in, weigh her naked, nurse on one side, weigh her again and see what amount she gained, nurse the otherside, weigh her again and see the amount increase. If you have not done this, you could be making way more than 40mLs (which by the way, i think is plenty for the baby at this age :D Just make sure you follow her ques so when she has a growth spurt she increase your milk supply :thumbup:) anywho, many many women do not take to the pump...in fact a lot of good milk supplied woman dont output as much with the pump as they do with the baby...some woman do very well with the pump, but many do not because its tough for the body to "warm up" to a machine iykwim. What im getting at is if you havn't done an eat and weigh in with the LC you could be making plenty more...and even if you have done that to know if the pump is true to your supply, 40mLs (at this point) is fab :D

and yes, as tiger pointed out-stand your ground!
i went to my LC for SOOO much stuff-IGT isn't easy and not something that can really be overcome, but they can help make the best of any situation. Keep pressing them until you feel confident, thats what they are there for. Also you LL leader will be a big help too. You can do this, just gotta press through the tough stuff :hugs:

have either of you girls had your babies checked for tongue tie? I could be wrong, but based off both of your experiences, i would wonder about that.


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger said:


> as guppy said cabbage/lettuce leaves straight from the fridge/freezer helps your boobs. they are AMAZING!
> swan - please please please dont feel guilty, you sound EXACTLY like me and little aria sounds exactly like jesse ! he was born 11 days overdue but we had such latch issues with his ! he just refused to latch on to my breast, like he hated it. everytime i had a little let down or started leaking i practically smothered him with my boobs but he did the same thing that aria is doing ! just licking my breast like a flipping animal ! the nurses didnt really help me too much , they just kept telling me he will breastfeed because he can latch etc etc.... but he just didnt flipping want to !!! it drove me insane, i was up every hour and a half trying to build my supply and shove my boob in his face for so long everynight that i became so very sleep deprived !
> *dont feel bad for posting here because i truely think that maybe some of the other first time mums in the group could benefit from seeing what can happen and how to deal with it etc iykwim ? *
> you are doing fantastically :hugs:
> sapphire - great bump ! you look so pretty , damn you :haha:

i totally agree!


----------



## Junebugs

SWAN- I'm sorry for all the trouble you are going though!!! Keep with it hun, i wish i could give more advice but i have never BF before.... :hugs:

Jokerette- I was thinking the same thing about the maid service.. i have been going cleaning but i just would like a service to come in and do a really good clean


----------



## suzzle

I'm the total opposite end of the spectrum! I've been leaking for weeks & weeks. I've went through 1 box of disposable pads, plus I have re-useable ones :-0

I was the same with DS1 & DS2, even when I started feeding
once my mill came in. I literally didn't have to pump when he was feeding on one side - I could collect 4 oz in a bottle without pumping & if I wasn't storing it I had to put a nappy in the side he wasn't nursing from because breast pads just couldn't cope. 

I'm sure it sounds great if you have low milk production, but it was so awful. I felt like I was soaking wet all the time (well I was). I had no confidence to feed in public or even in front of anyone but DH really. Hopefully it won't come to that this time - well I'm more confident now, but it was a horrible time for me. Plus all the hormones made it worse; as they do! Didn't help that I had ALL that milk & the baby was constantly feeding - he was 9lb 7oz when he was born & he hasn't stopped eating since :haha:

I can't decide if it's better knowing what to expect or not with subsequent babies IYKWIM? It's nice knowing all the sneaky little short cuts like dream feeding & not changing them during the night unless they are wet or dirty, etc. With my first baby I had no idea what I was doing. I'd wait for him to wake or wake him once I was a bit more confident for his last feed before our bed time, but then he was awake for ages & we were shattered. Also stripping them & using cold wipes, etc. to change them when they were dry 'just' because they got up to feed, rather than just feeding them in the relative dark & putting them back down....

Honestly, the closer it's getting I'm getting more & more nervous, but excited too. 
I'm rambling now because I can't sleep, it's 2am & no-one else is awake except the cat. Even LO has gone to sleep!


----------



## Guppy051708

actually i have been able to pump qutie a bit prenatally.i dont leak but i can express. Apparently colostrum is not produced the same way milk is, and so even women with IGT will produce colostrum. Not all women can get it out though, in fact i know women who EBF and have a huge supply that couldn't get any out while pregnant, but apparently all women can get colostrum....just wish having milk was the same process.....and yes being drenched in gold all day is highly desirable...i wouldn't wish IGT on my enemy...it really is the worse of the worse when it comes to BFing....you cant overcome it...so i would give anything to have your problem! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

if you are leaking you should consider collecting it and storing it up. a little extra is always nice :D


----------



## tiger

guppy- yes, jesse has slight tongue tie, and i tried asking them about this when he was first born and they said he wasnt. found out at his 6 week checkup that yes he is infact tongue tied. 
jonno is tongue tied quite badly. i wonder if its hereditary ?


----------



## Guppy051708

interesting. im not surprised though, by with what you were saying...i dont know the science behind it, it could very well be genetic (amongst a plethora of other reasons). i would def. have a trustworthy professional check out Hollys tongue. get a second opinion too. thats terrible they just wrote off his tongue tie like that! so much could have been prevented with a clip....it sounds horrible to put a baby through that, but its actually best in the long run because then they can feed easier and are not as at much risk for speech issues later in life.


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> actually i have been able to pump qutie a bit prenatally.i dont leak but i can express. Apparently colostrum is not produced the same way milk is, and so even women with IGT will produce colostrum. Not all women can get it out though, in fact i know women who EBF and have a huge supply that couldn't get any out while pregnant, but apparently all women can get colostrum....just wish having milk was the same process.....and yes being drenched in gold all day is highly desirable...i wouldn't wish IGT on my enemy...it really is the worse of the worse when it comes to BFing....you cant overcome it...so i would give anything to have your problem! lol




Guppy051708 said:


> if you are leaking you should consider collecting it and storing it up. a little extra is always nice :D

I can't help but feel that I have offended you Guppy by talking about my experience, which was not my intention at all. I was just trying to say that it's the kind of thing that some women are like, ''what are you moaning about'' But it's worse than it sounds. According to a Dr. after one of many breast exams for cysts & non-pregnant leakages I have 'dense glandular tissue'. Wonder if that's what makes it so bad?

As for storing colostrum, I've decided to start pumping from Monday to see if it will help ripen my cervix before my cervix is checked, so I was thinking about storing the results in the freezer instead of wasting it.


----------



## Guppy051708

oh no way hun :friends: not offended at all....jealous yes not offended lol sorry, i was more trying to be humorous but tone of voice is a challenge to convey online. :flower:

the dense tissue probably is why. im sure that being wet all day long is not pleasant, at all...and sticky too...so i get ya :hugs: sorry if that came across differently.

if you have that leaking problem again, have you ever considered donating? do you have oversupply then?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think getting a maid before the baby comes is an awesome idea. 
I would do it, except that a) DH would never go for it and b) I would feel like I had to clean before the maid came, thus defeating the purpose. :dohh: 

I don't know why I didn't leak much with DS... and the engorgement was actually pretty bearable. But yeah, you should have a head of cabbage in the fridge waiting for you when you come home from the hospital, especially if you're NOT going to BF. 

(I didn't with Ds and I'm not Bfing this baby either.)


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> oh no way hun :friends: not offended at all....jealous yes not offended lol sorry, i was more trying to be humorous but tone of voice is a challenge to convey online. :flower:
> 
> the dense tissue probably is why. im sure that being wet all day long is not pleasant, at all...and sticky too...so i get ya :hugs: sorry if that came across differently.
> 
> if you have that leaking problem again, have you ever considered donating? do you have oversupply then?

No probs, just didn't want you to think I was trying to rub anyone's face in it :hugs:

I'm not sure if I have 'oversupply' if that's a specific thing, but, in the dense of the word, yes, it's was far too much and uncontrollable. I've never thought about donating tbh, I'm in Scotland & I've never heard anything about a service like that :shrug: Makes sense though, I think I'll look into it to find out :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

awesome!no pressure, but i guess God has women like you for women like me :winkwink: not that you should donate if you dont want to though, but i know a lot of the ladies we got donor milk from had the same thing as you. There is MilkShare.com, Eats on Feets (they have FB pages), and Human Milk 4 Human Babies (they also have FB pages). Those are milksharing, not milk banking, but there are also milk banks. its a lot easier to donate through milk sharing than milk banking though.


----------



## swanxxsong

To answer the earlier question about maids: TOTALLY WISH I HAD HIRED ONE. :rofl: But my MIL did a nice scrub-down of a lot of the area while she watched my dog during my hospital stay, so that was a relief. The house was a mess when I went into labor, since we were obviously not prepared! 

So, just an update from a much happier me - Chris came home and found me crying with Aria in the bed, but we had visitors coming after dinner so we didn't get to talk until they left. He patiently let me cry it out and then said that he had paid close attention during my final session with the LC at the hospital, and that he felt he could help. 

Side by side, we sat on the bed and he steadied Aria and helped keep her awake while I kept the shield tight on my boob with one hand and helped massage my boob with the other - alternating with stroking her cheek. After some coaxing and rearranging our system, we got her to suckle multiple times on each breast, both with and without the shield! It was much better progress than she has ever made, so that was awesome. 

The only downside is that we think I have mastitis, so I have to go to the doctor tomorrow. :| But well, whatever. Things could be a lot worse. I'm just elated that my 'session' with Chris went well, and he's helping me in an hour to do it again to show my mom what needs to be done. She said she'd help me with it every 2 hours to get Aria into the rhythm - and then I can pump afterward. I was stoked - after the session, I got 50 ML from my boobs; 10 more than my last max! But I was just reading and I need to lay off the boob I think might be infected, because I don't want to damage the tissue. So I have to cut back on it for now, I guess? Hopefully they can get me in tomorrow morning ASAP so I can get looked at and boom.

As for tongue tied, as far as I can tell from looking myself, she's not. But I will ask Saturday for them to check. :thumbup: And the LC never did the weighing thing, because Aria literally wouldn't suckle for more than a few seconds and was barely getting any colostrum. I'm going to see how this new system goes, praying for some success, but if it doesn't work, I'm ringing the LC and asking for her advice. Since there's a fee involved (and I hear it's hefty... ugh...) I'm holding off on that until I hear from LLL and see if we can continue to have success with Aria. 

ANYWAY. Thank again to you all for your support. I feel bad hogging up our boards with my moaning today. TOMORROW is going to be a friggin' better day. :D


----------



## tiger

i think your amazing swan :hugs: you can really tell how much you love aria and how much you want to bf :hugs:
im really glad that you guys are making progress :)
as far as mastitis , that sucks ! its awful !. but try to still get milk, because if you stop bf'ing/expressing from it, your body will think you dont need it.


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! im so glad Chris is of assistance. sounds like you guys have a good system started :dance:

with mastitis its actually best to keep on nursing and keep on pumping! it can make it worse if dont do those things. def. keep up what your doing! also, you may want to apply hot compresses to the breast with the mastitus (if thats what it is) about 4x per day. taking a nice hot shower can help, as can a heating pad, or even a hot wet washcloth. those are things you can begin tonight to help out little :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy said exactly what I was thinking! Warm compresses can help relieve some of the pain with it. I am so happy that Chris is helping you with it, support is always important!! :hugs: and FYI, you aren't hogging the board! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so relieved I have a helpful OH. And my mom, who'll be helping take over when he's sleeping / working. Hopefully this helps little miss Aria get herself together a bit. :thumbup:

I've been thriving on wonderful warm washcloths and lots of fluids. Also massaging while I pump and feed, trying to soothe the area. I'll see how it is tomorrow - because I'm not sure if it's just the transition or infection, but it feels a lot worse than the other. Soooo we will see. Fingers crossed it's just nothing. xD


----------



## tiger

i FINALLY get my mat photos back tomorrow from my sister ! yay ! :dance: here are a few she sent me over the net though ...
just remember this was 9 weeks ago, so im MUCH bigger now haha


----------



## Junebugs

Tiger- Those pictures are beautiful!!! You have a lovely family.

Swan- I am so happy to hear you have such great support and that you are making some progress!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Tiger your pics are great!! You look absolutely wonderful! :)

Elated after another good feeding. And I woke without as much pain as before so I think I was just engorged and needed Aria's help to ease the pain. :) we will see in the morning.


----------



## RJ2

Hi Girls,

Well for an update.

I'm not caught up on the thread so I hope everyone is doing well and I hope to catch up on the news soon.

Well Charlie had an issue with low blood glucose levels after birth and low temp so was sent to the special care nursery and was initially tube fed.

I started to express for her the following afternoon. By Wednesday afternoon she had tube out and was completely breastfed and was released from the special care nursery this morning and will be coming home with me when I am released so I am thrilled with how it all turned out.

I've attached a photo of Charlie and one of her and her proud Big Brother.
 



Attached Files:







Charlie.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10









Charlie and BB.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mumanddad

Awww she is beautiful and her big brother looks so proud. 

Congratulations xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww she's beautiful!


----------



## tiggertea

Aw! She's lovely! Congrats again RJ!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, how sweet she is!! Is it crazy I already think the two of them look alike? Big brother looks so proud. 
Congrats again, RJ!


----------



## sparklez

Swan your a star, keep up the good work x

RJ and tiger your pics are beautiful, cant wait to see more.



suzzle said:


> I'm not sure if I have 'oversupply' if that's a specific thing, but, in the dense of the word, yes, it's was far too much and uncontrollable. I've never thought about donating tbh, I'm in Scotland & I've never heard anything about a service like that :shrug: Makes sense though, I think I'll look into it to find out :thumbup:

we have UKAMB here they give you sterilised bottles and come to collect them as often as you want https://www.ukamb.org/donor, I recommended to my friend a couple of months ago as she was getting loads more milk than she needed and she's used it successfully. not sure what their coverage is like in Scotland but they're a good starting place x

I totally agree Amarylis, I'd love a maid but would have to clean first, plan to clean today has not gone well as so far only managed to eat breakfast then slept for 3 hours! and now I'm on here... will try again now!


----------



## Jokerette

RJ2- She's so precious!!!! :)

Tiger- I love your maternity photos!!! :)

Swan- your OH sounds like a great guy! You two will be awesome parents. Thats so wonderful that he was able to take such an active involved roll in the BF. <3

----------------------------------
I got a few photos from my maternity photoshoot! I am hoping there might be a few more to come, she took like 500, its hard to believe she could really narrow it down to only like 10... I'm like, I want to see them all! but I do love these ones so far!
 



Attached Files:







photo 11.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









photo 21.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









photo 41.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4









photo 31.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









photo 2.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Jokerette-- very nice! I especially love the silhouettes.


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, when I got engorged with DS1 I actually would get enough milk for 6 bottles (6 oz bottles) and was still able to feed him. I think that was the worst point in my experience with BF, I was so tired and sore. Bit once I got past that point I was doing soooooooo much better! I am glad that it is feeling better for you :hugs:

Tiger and Jokerette, the photos are amazing!! I am jealous I wanted to get photos done this time, but we just haven't had the time.


----------



## TeQuiero

I go to the Drs in about 3 hours.... I cannot wait. It is my B strep test and an ultrasound to check her growth!! I think I am going to ask them to see if I am dialated, I have been having a lot of pressure and I cannot lean back (like in our recliner), as it hurts my pelvic area. :shrug:


----------



## KjConard

RJ, what a beautiful baby girl you have! I'm happy to hear she is out of the special care nursery and is ready to head home!!! Congrats again, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jokerette

Good luck TeQuiero! <3


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! so many beautiful pictures floating around the thread today!you all love so lovely and beautiful :cloud9:

RJ congrats on your beautiful baby! im glad to hear you are all doing so well. 

Swan- yay! thats exciting! i bet you are right! It probably is engorgement. I dont know why that never cross my mind :dohh: lol but yay! im happy for you that it seems to be getting easier. Baby steps, mama, it will get to be second nature to you soon enough.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aria's feedings continue to be successful. She nurses about ten minutes on each side - but it's sporadic. She suckles, she pauses and thinks about it, she suckles again, etc. It's tough not knowing how much she's getting, especially because she's taking less and less from the bottle now that she's also nursing. :| But I mean, I figure if she's not fussing and trying to eat, she's obviously not hungry... lol. Fingers crossed anyway. I just keep tracking diaper changes and will adjust things accordingly as I must. 

I've been waiting to pump every three hours now, since that tends to be about when she wants to eat. I'm not sure if I should bump that up a bit though, so my supply doesn't dwindle? It's slowly increasing according to what I pump after already feeding her, but I don't want it to suddenly plummet. 

So many questions and concerns and yet I feel so happy. At least she's nursing! Ish. :rofl:

Jokerette, I love your photos, they are awesome! :) You look amazing. 

TeQuiero, good luck at your appointment! I hope all goes well!

I just sat and took a ton of photos of Aria. Gotta photo-bomb hubby's facebook so at lunch he can log on and see them from his phone and have a reason to smile, since tax season isn't making him a happy camper. :lol:


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette- I LOVE your pictures! Beautiful!

RJ- She is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## mumanddad

hope your all doing well ladies, there are some lovely pictures floating around today. 

I have had an appointment with the mw today, she was a little grumpy :( and thinks my consultant is doing to much- but hay i am still going on what my consultant says as i want my baby here safely and alive!! 

i have been told i have to rest more so i am now on the sofa reading back on loads i have missed.

For uk ladies- (or anyone who can answer) when do you get checked to see if you are dialated?? or do you just wait till you go in to hospital??


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RJ2 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Well for an update.
> 
> I'm not caught up on the thread so I hope everyone is doing well and I hope to catch up on the news soon.
> 
> Well Charlie had an issue with low blood glucose levels after birth and low temp so was sent to the special care nursery and was initially tube fed.
> 
> I started to express for her the following afternoon. By Wednesday afternoon she had tube out and was completely breastfed and was released from the special care nursery this morning and will be coming home with me when I am released so I am thrilled with how it all turned out.
> 
> I've attached a photo of Charlie and one of her and her proud Big Brother.

They are both just adorable!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> hope your all doing well ladies, there are some lovely pictures floating around today.
> 
> I have had an appointment with the mw today, she was a little grumpy :( and thinks my consultant is doing to much- but hay i am still going on what my consultant says as i want my baby here safely and alive!!
> 
> i have been told i have to rest more so i am now on the sofa reading back on loads i have missed.
> 
> For uk ladies- (or anyone who can answer) when do you get checked to see if you are dialated?? or do you just wait till you go in to hospital??

My doctor told me that at my next appt (this coming Monday), he'll be checking my cervix to see if I'm dilated at all!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ugh, ladies! I am So sick of being sick!!! I woke up on Christmas with a horrible sore throat. It's progressed so it's all nose blowing and coughing now, but come On!! And because I'm all congested, I've been snoring which is making my throat raw from that!! Wahhhhh!!! I hate being sick. Sucks we can't really take anything. All I know that I can take is Tylenol for pain and throat lozenges. I guess I can do a nasal spray but I Cannot do those. Ever seen the episode of Friends where they try to get the drops in...Monica's (I think) eyes?? That's me with nasal spray!! LOL


----------



## dizzyangel

RJ2 - she is gorgeous!!

Swan - youre doing an amazing job!

mumanddad - I have no idea, sorry!

Quick update from me:
Went to the midwife this morning and she cannot decide if Peanut is head up or head down :( so Ive got a presentation scan tomorrow morning to see which way LO is definately lying!
Great news is, I get to see Peanut again (last time was 20 week scan) but the bad news is they may be breech!
If LO is head up then there is the possibility of them trying to manually turn them but Im not sure that I really want them to and I would end up getting booked in for a c-section which isnt exactly ideal either!
And here was me thinking that this baby was the least hassle that Ive ever known, looks like they were just waiting for 37 weeks to cause me trouble!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, I am glad that Aria is continuing to do good with nursing. It might seem that she is stopping to think about it, but if she is still attached she is most likely letting the milk trickle down her throat.... that is what my boys did.


AFM, I am not too happy with my Drs office today. I saw the office's nurse practitioner (who I've seen before) but she did not take any time at all today. She only did the swab, checked my cervix (and barely at that), and then during the scan (which took all of 5 minutes, and only because she could not get sight of fluid pockets) she didn't tell us about anything, she didn't match up her measurements, we didn't get any pictures, and she only told us that Adelina is head down.... with her measurements all over the place she says Addy is about 5lbs 13oz. And I lost 3lbs.


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, I hope you feel better!! :hugs:

Mumanddad, I am not sure how your doctors will be, but most of the drs in my office check weekly from 36 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope you feel better JP!!

Fingers crossed you find out that your Peanut is not breech, Dizzy! Enjoy your scan. :) always so lovely to see those adorable little babies. 

Ugh sorry to hear it didn't go well TeQuiero. So frustrating! But hey, yay for losing!! I always gained too much at every appt :haha:

Chatted with my local LLL leader today. She was wonderful! We are going to not bottle feed any BM and see how her diapers continue to hold up with dirties and things. And she told me to pump less or my body will think I have twins and I will end up in overdrive. :| lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

JP-- feel better!! I think it's Rachel's eyes... they have her pinned down on the ground-- :rofl: so funny!!!! 
I use flonase every day, and it's not that bad. I hated it at first, felt almost like I was drowning, like when you get water up your nose? And then it would run down my throat... gross. But I got used to it, and it really helps with nasal congestion. 
I haven't used the saline spray, though I bought some last time I was sick, since like you said, it's like the only thing we can have! But I would imagine it works pretty much the same way and you would get used to it after the first few times. 
Not so sure how much it would help, though. (That's why I haven't used it.)


----------



## lilrojo

JP-hope you feel better.. you can take robitussin dm.. i used it when i was sick and it helped a ton.. 

Havent been on in here in a lot time.. 

RJ2 and swan your girls are beautiful by the way..

Maternity shots are great.. such beautiful families you all have.. :)

Cant believe how close we all are and how many of us have had our babies already.. :) Gonna fill up in a hurry.. 

So news on me: have 34 week appt on wed.. just a quick check, then feb 1st is the 36 week gbs and internal, 37 is internal again, and 38 will be a sweep if we can.. 39 weeks will be possible induction.. not sure how i feel on it yet.. wait and see when the time comes.. hoping for the sweep and all to go off after that.. :) 

Hope your all well..


----------



## Junebugs

Hey girls i just thought i would post my 33,34 and 36 week bump..... i was having ALOT of pelvic pain and pressure in my 34th week, i thought he might have been dropping. I was really bad for about a week (i could hardly walk) but then it just seemed to get better and now the pain is gone completely. Is that normal and do you think the pain was from him dropping?.... I can feel him moving around REALLY low ( just above my pubic bone) but i don't know if that is normal.
 



Attached Files:







bump (33).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









bump (34).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









bump (36).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs I am not sure... But I love your bump pics!!


----------



## KjConard

Junebugs, I've head bad pelvic pain on and off randomly. Last week it was much worse than this week and I have no explaination.

I'm excited I have a doctor's appointment today. Last Friday the doctor checked to see if I was dilated at 35 weeks and I was already 2+ cm. She thought I would have the baby by this upcoming Monday, but so far Baby C is still hanging out! Yay, my goal is to get her to 37 weeks! I'm super curious to see if I made any more progress or if I am still 2+ cm. I'll keep you guys updated once I find out any information.


----------



## sparklez

mumanddad -we don't get it offered routinely round here but think you could ask your mw at any appoinment if you were interested, normally when you go in to hospital is the first time they'd check or at your 40 week appt if they offer a sweep then which my trust do


----------



## tiggertea

Had appt this morning. Baby measuring 1 week ahead now (so slowed with the growing over Christmas! :haha:). Currently weighing about 5.5lb.
Got more anti-sickness tablets so hoping I feel more human again soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ugh, i have been feeling like im going to vomit so much lately :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy051708 said:


> Ugh, i have been feeling like im going to vomit so much lately :(

ME TOO!!! What the heck is up with that??!! 
Last night I really almost lost it. It's like 1st tri all over again. Bleh. :sick:


----------



## MrsStutler

AmaryllisRed said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, i have been feeling like im going to vomit so much lately :(
> 
> ME TOO!!! What the heck is up with that??!!
> Last night I really almost lost it. It's like 1st tri all over again. Bleh. :sick:Click to expand...

Uhg, not you guys too! I was just ranting to my DH that it's not fair I feel sick again. I thought we were done with all that! Hope you feel better:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks ladies. 
Even eating hasnt been helping :(
i had MS so bad this time! It was from week 6-18 and then on and off since...more off than on, but its gotten worse in the last couple of weeks and none of the natural remedies are working.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! Must be normal since our EDDs are all within a week. Bleh. I hope it goes away again soon. 
If nothing else, just a few more weeks!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I had JUST eaten last night when it came over me. So I know it wasn't an empty stomach like it sometimes was in 1st tri. :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Junebugs, great bump progression pics! You look fabulous chick! I'm not sure, but sounds like your baby dropped a bit - and maybe also had a growth spurt too? So that could account for the pelvic pain. I hope it eases for you soon! That discomfort is truly no fun!

Good luck at the doctor's KJ! I definitely can't wait to hear how things go for you! :) 

I hope your sickness tablets work for you, Tiggertea! 

:hugs: for all of you who are feeling sick! :( I'm so sorry to hear it. Nausea is horrific. :| Especially while pregnant!

As for life here, Aria will hit her 48 hours of breastfeeding milestone at 8pm tonight, and has just passed 24 hours of exclusive breastfeeding without any bottle supplementation with BM. So I'm very happy, and for the most part - so is she! lol. She's had a whiny day today since last night, but we're working through it. My in-laws are on their way, as well as my sister, nephew and brother-in-law. So it'll be a busy afternoon, no doubt! :haha:

Hope all is well with you ladies on this Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: swan thats great!!! So happy for you!


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, I am so happy for you that Aria is doing so well with exclusively nursing!! :)

I hope that everyone's nausea passes soon :hugs:


It is a sad day for me... it is the final episode of One Life to Live. My mom grew up watching it, and I grew up watching it.... it is so sad!! :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> JP-- feel better!! I think it's Rachel's eyes... they have her pinned down on the ground-- :rofl: so funny!!!!
> I use flonase every day, and it's not that bad. I hated it at first, felt almost like I was drowning, like when you get water up your nose? And then it would run down my throat... gross. But I got used to it, and it really helps with nasal congestion.
> I haven't used the saline spray, though I bought some last time I was sick, since like you said, it's like the only thing we can have! But I would imagine it works pretty much the same way and you would get used to it after the first few times.
> Not so sure how much it would help, though. (That's why I haven't used it.)

LOL, yes, that's right! That's how I feel about nasal spray! It Totally freaks me out!! Hahahahaha!! I'm thisclose to trying again those.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

lilrojo said:


> JP-hope you feel better.. you can take robitussin dm.. i used it when i was sick and it helped a ton..
> 
> Havent been on in here in a lot time..
> 
> RJ2 and swan your girls are beautiful by the way..
> 
> Maternity shots are great.. such beautiful families you all have.. :)
> 
> Cant believe how close we all are and how many of us have had our babies already.. :) Gonna fill up in a hurry..
> 
> So news on me: have 34 week appt on wed.. just a quick check, then feb 1st is the 36 week gbs and internal, 37 is internal again, and 38 will be a sweep if we can.. 39 weeks will be possible induction.. not sure how i feel on it yet.. wait and see when the time comes.. hoping for the sweep and all to go off after that.. :)
> 
> Hope your all well..

Thanks, hon! Gonna have to go grab some of that, I think!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Does anyone else get stabbing pains in your lady bits? Lol. Doesn't matter if I'm sitting, standing, walking, etc I'll get a feeling like I'm being stabbed Right There! Ouchy!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

i havn't yet but i did with DS...maybe baby has moved down more ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup, I have. No fun. :(


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, I have, I have them all of the time! Often times I have to stop to keep from falling over in pain!


----------



## Jokerette

i just cant stop thinking about the fact that soon this thread will be all birth announcements!!! :)


----------



## Almost Mama

JohnsPrincess said:


> Does anyone else get stabbing pains in your lady bits? Lol. Doesn't matter if I'm sitting, standing, walking, etc I'll get a feeling like I'm being stabbed Right There! Ouchy!!!

me me me! lol
I had an OB appt on Thurs... he said it was cuz bunnie is head down, and when shes moving, shes bumping my cervix. oh the joys. its usually closer to bed time for me. feels like electric shocks!


----------



## Almost Mama

:cloud9: hospital bags are packed, breast pump is ready, all of bunnies clothes are washed and away, playpen is assembled, nursery is ready, and only 2 and half work weeks left... then a week and a half vacation, rolling into mat leave!! omg. WE'RE ALMOST THERE! 

i'm a bit of a planner, so *LETS HEAR IT FROM THE ALREADY MAMAS!*
What is the one thing that's easy to forget, and hard to get along without?

let's make sure we're all prepared :)
I'm worried i'll forget to pick up bobby-pins for my bangs! i keep saying i'll grab a pack for the bag, and never remember. eep. :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

Camera. Do not forget one!! Also if you have a baby book, pack it! They did my baby's footprints for me right in my book.  

Also was nice to have my kindle since I was in labor for so long. If youre into reading anyway haha. Snacks for your OH is nice too, again if you're there awhile. I had trail mix for hubby. 

A robe is nice if you're walking the halls. And slippers with good foot grip. 

Also preferred my own pillow to sleep afterward. Needed to have the comforts of home. :)


----------



## Almost Mama

swanxxsong said:


> Camera. Do not forget one!! Also if you have a baby book, pack it! They did my baby's footprints for me right in my book.
> 
> Also was nice to have my kindle since I was in labor for so long. If youre into reading anyway haha. Snacks for your OH is nice too, again if you're there awhile. I had trail mix for hubby.
> 
> A robe is nice if you're walking the halls. And slippers with good foot grip.
> 
> Also preferred my own pillow to sleep afterward. Needed to have the comforts of home. :)

awww! thank you so much! that's adorable!! i never even THOUGHT of the baby book, but i just told OH that we must pack it asap lol

I am an AVID reader, so i will def make sure to throw a book in there as well (CAN'T believe i hadnt already done this!)

and i never understood why my check list said to bring my own pillow... HAHAHAHA i guess comfort had slipped my mind :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Funny you mention bangs-- I have been purposely growing out my bangs because I know I do NOT want bangs in my face when I am trying to change a diaper! So annoying! 

I keep forgetting, but I do need a baby book. Whenever I look at them, they're all too gender-specific. 

I can't think of anything else that is essential and easy to forget... reading material is a good one, though, and a pillow, too. Ugh. Hospital beds are NOT comfy.


----------



## becstar

AmaryllisRed said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, i have been feeling like im going to vomit so much lately :(
> 
> ME TOO!!! What the heck is up with that??!!
> Last night I really almost lost it. It's like 1st tri all over again. Bleh. :sick:Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## sparklez

Anyone conerned about OP babies (looking your way guppy :winkwink:): https://midwifethinking.com/2010/08/13/in-celebration-of-the-op-baby/

I havn't read it all but basially it's about how some babies are OP throughout pregnancy and are quite happy there, then about how commonly they turn during labour and ways to encourage them to turn.


----------



## TeQuiero

Amaryllis, have you looked for Winnie the Pooh ones? I know that the one that we got with DS2 was a yellow Winnie the Pooh one, someone else bought it, but since we didn't find out with him they found a yellow/green one! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Now that you say that, I think I have seen one somewhere... walmart, maybe? Thanks!


----------



## Jokerette

sparklez said:


> Anyone conerned about OP babies (looking your way guppy :winkwink:): https://midwifethinking.com/2010/08/13/in-celebration-of-the-op-baby/
> 
> I havn't read it all but basially it's about how some babies are OP throughout pregnancy and are quite happy there, then about how commonly they turn during labour and ways to encourage them to turn.

Great article sparklez... I good reminder that every labor is different and OP baby might turn or might not be as painful for everyone. 

Today one of my baby email updates was allaout reminding myself that labor pain is good pain. It is not a broken bone or a torn ligament.... It is the muscles contracting with a real purpose to birth the baby. I'm going to really try to keep that mentality when in labor! But I am a first time mom so it might be easier said than done!


----------



## Jokerette

Anyone have cats? We need to keep our nursery door open slightly for the heat end air to circulate. I'm not sure if I should be worried about the cats or not. Anyone ever heardof installing a screen door on the nursery?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> Anyone have cats? We need to keep our nursery door open slightly for the heat end air to circulate. I'm not sure if I should be worried about the cats or not. Anyone ever heardof installing a screen door on the nursery?

We have a cat and 2 dogs. I'm really not worried about it. She was trying to sleep in the bassinet (which is on our stroller base), but I put a couple things in it and moved it to where she couldn't jump from one place into it. That stopped that. We don't have the crib up, but I don't think she's going to be able to get into it. Even if she could... :shrug: . When I was a baby our cat would sleep in the crib with me. Lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sparklez- thanks for the article posting! Ive seen that before (love her blog lol) but its a nice reminder...i guess its just harder for me because ive been through an unmedicated OP birth...i know some women who never feel any different with OP, never get the bad back labor, nothing...but me, i was't so lucky...i actually broke my tailbone from it, so the pain of labor wasn't just the standard "contractions are good pain". Contractions are good pain, probably the most beneficial pain anyone will ever have and it does serve a purpose...but pain bc a head is one your spine is not the same :nope: 16 months later and my tailbone is still tender to the touch, so im concnered how thats going to go with labor. ...with that, said, not everyone has that experience, and not every experience is the same...so if baby does end up being OP, im holding onto the fact that maybe DS paved the way and theres more space thus less back pains (which at this point i have better shot of that NOT happenening than i did with Isaiah-he was OP the entire pregnancy and labor and birth). Im not as worried about it now as i once was, but since i have been through that, its not something easily forgotten.

And yes, contractions are good pain. and i know some ppl would think im crazy, but if i didnt have the back pressure from him being back to back, i really dont think labor would be as bad as most make it out to be...so long as you are upright! Down stay in bed! I did that for 20 minutes and it was bloody hell. No wonder women want epidurals when they are confined to the bed or a small area near the bad! i had to constantly be upright!


CATS:: we have one cat. I have been leaving the door open in the day, just so he gets used to it (he is a very territorial cat and will piss on new items :wacko: and we put a new area rug down recently) He hasnt peed on it yet...but im surprised by that, actually! at any rate, i think cats are fine. Im not worried about it.


----------



## lilrojo

I have a cat too.. and she would always jump in the bassinet.. we put her in a different area of the hosue to where she couldnt be in her room and such and since my dd has gotten older we let her out.. now i think she is allergic to her..


----------



## Guppy051708

with what i said about OP (and other baby positions, like breech, and the many others), i really think that babies know how they have to be born. I am convinced that if my DS was not born OP, then it could have been worse and more complicated (my birth actually wasn't complicated...for an OP labor it was actually complication free), but i do think babies take the best route possible. Some babies need to be born that way...i hope Elliot needs to be born anterior though :rofl:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> with what i said about OP (and other baby positions, like breech, and the many others), i really think that babies know how they have to be born. I am convinced that if my DS was not born OP, then it could have been worse and more complicated (my birth actually wasn't complicated...for an OP labor it was actually complication free), but i do think babies take the best route possible. Some babies need to be born that way...i hope Elliot needs to be born anterior though :rofl:

haha, i hope Elliot "needs" to be anterior too! And my Kenny also!!! :) Sorry tp hear about your tailbone... yeah that is NOT good pain! No way!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My tailbone hurt for about a year after DS was born. Ugh. Hopefully that was just from labor and won't happen again this time.


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> My tailbone hurt for about a year after DS was born. Ugh. Hopefully that was just from labor and won't happen again this time.

This is whats making a c-section sound really appealing :haha:


----------



## KjConard

I had my doctor's appointment yesterday and I'm now 3cm dilated and 70% effaced. She said she gives me a 30% chance of making it to my appointment this upcoming Friday. She also predicted I'd have the baby on Tuesday, but said with pregnancy you just never know. She was also very shocked to see me yesterday at my appoinment, but was super please the baby stayed put from my previous check up a week earlier! I'm getting really excited now and I can't stand not knowing when she'll arrive! It is driving me crazy! I did get off bed rest (wahoo) but still need to rest a lot and am only allowed to do light activites/chores. No walking or moving around a lot still.


----------



## sparklez

Jokerette said:


> Anyone have cats? We need to keep our nursery door open slightly for the heat end air to circulate. I'm not sure if I should be worried about the cats or not. Anyone ever heardof installing a screen door on the nursery?

We have a cat who normally sleeps in a basket in our room but has taken to sleeeping on our bed in the last few weeks! typical. I'm not worried about it, will just tell him in no uncertain terms if he tries climbing into the moses basket or co-sleeper, as we'll be so close to the baby we can keep an eye on it., Not heard of using a screendoor but have heard of a stair gate, I guess most cats could get over one of those but our fatty wouldn't! Also heard of cat nets but not good reviews - our midwife had one and her cat decided it was a hammock and slept above the baby on the net!

Have discovered that the rocking footstool is quite comfy to lean over while watching tv and nice alternative to the ball, yesterday sat on the ball then leaned my arms on a beanbag on the rocker, was very comfy! Had a midwife appointment yesterday and found out baby has become less engaged :nope: is only 4/5 now, when the student asked if that was possible midwife didn't really have an answer, so basically baby is lost and going backwards:dohh: At least it gives us a few more weeks to get ready and as moved to te left now which is good stuff! So much admiration for the mums who've already had their babies, I'm 10 days off due date and still nowhere near ready. :blush: Have managed to deep clean the kitchen now and made lasagne and hotpot all potioned up in freezer but still got 3 rooms to blitz and done nothing today


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> I had my doctor's appointment yesterday and I'm now 3cm dilated and 70% effaced. She said she gives me a 30% chance of making it to my appointment this upcoming Friday. She also predicted I'd have the baby on Tuesday, but said with pregnancy you just never know. She was also very shocked to see me yesterday at my appoinment, but was super please the baby stayed put from my previous check up a week earlier! I'm getting really excited now and I can't stand not knowing when she'll arrive! It is driving me crazy! I did get off bed rest (wahoo) but still need to rest a lot and am only allowed to do light activites/chores. No walking or moving around a lot still.

Wow!!! Keep us updated as much as you can! They check me on Monday and I'm sooooo curious!


----------



## Guppy051708

KJ-great progress! thats less work when youre in labor, so thats a big bonus!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We're off to do some shopping! We are going to grab a couple bookshelves for baby's room so that I can finish putting his stuff away...so that his crib can be put together! Also need to go to Barnes and Noble and see if they have any calendars and day planners left that we like! And Hooters for lunch! Yummers! We really need to go out to Babies R Us, but it's quite a drive to the closest one so I don't think we'll do that today, but hopefully this week!


----------



## Guppy051708

I have never ate at hooters but i hear they have super fab wings!
What foods do you recommend? 

how fun shopping!

We are finally taking the christmas tree and decorations down....DS is going to miss chasing the cat around under the tree :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

KJ- very exciting!!! 

Thanks for all the tips on cats everyone! I guess it seems like most cts are not a big deal... Hopefully my too will avoid him due to the crying!


----------



## Guppy051708

so i was looking back through my journal with DSs pregnancy....the symptoms i have now, i got with him at 38 weeks! I did go into labor at 41+4 and had him at 41+5...and i know every pregnancy and baby is different...and im totally just planning on going overdue again, but it was fun to look back and see the difference....would be awesome if this actually meant anything (aka: not going overdue lol), but i wont hold my breath...it did excit me though lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've been doing the same thing... comparing this pregnancy to the last... but results are inconclusive. :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

I've compared lots too. This one has been the complete polar opposite of last time round! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Yes, the baby book was nice to have in the hospital! :) I love looking at her tiny little footprints. And though it wasn't easy to concentrate, I did get a few chapters read while I was waiting for labor to progress. I was trying to plow through the LLL book on breastfeeding, but it wasn't easy to digest while I was having contractions... so I started over. xD 

Also, may be nice to toss in an extra blanket and/or pillow for your OH if they room in with you - I know Chris thought the cot wasn't the most comfortable and needed an extra pillow that wasn't paper-thin. ;)

I agree with Guppy - the back pain was the only bad pain of labor, IMO. The cramps were period-like for me (I was always a heavy cramper/bleeder during my cycle) so that was exceptionally tolerable. I could just breathe through the contractions. Then the back labor intensified and that's when things got really bad. That's when I wished I had looked into a waterbirth sooner than I had :haha: Ah well! She wasn't even sunny-side, unless she flipped at the last minute, but they were not expecting her to be at all.

Wow KJ - some progress! Make sure you get lots of rest, while you can! ;) But that's exciting for you! Like Gup said, much less work during labor. I am envious! :rofl:

I think I'm the only person who doesn't like Hooters wings. :| I wanted them to be spicier than they were. :lol: But now... I want wings. :brat: NAO.


----------



## RJ2

swanxxsong said:


> As for life here, Aria will hit her 48 hours of breastfeeding milestone at 8pm tonight, and has just passed 24 hours of exclusive breastfeeding without any bottle supplementation with BM. So I'm very happy, and for the most part - so is she! lol. She's had a whiny day today since last night, but we're working through it. My in-laws are on their way, as well as my sister, nephew and brother-in-law. So it'll be a busy afternoon, no doubt! :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with you ladies on this Friday! :thumbup:

That's great news Swan. I know I was stoked when Charlie had gone 24hrs exclusively Breast fed.

Keep up the good work.

Well Charlie and I are now home and it feels great to be out of the Hospital as I was going stir crazy.
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> I have never ate at hooters but i hear they have super fab wings!
> What foods do you recommend?
> 
> how fun shopping!
> 
> We are finally taking the christmas tree and decorations down....DS is going to miss chasing the cat around under the tree :haha:

NEVER ate at Hooters!!?? Sacrilege!! Lol. I love Hooters. It's soooo yummy!! Let's see. First of all - their Medium wing sauce is my favorite. It's SUPER buttery (we've made it at home...Lots of butter, lol) and yummy!! Their Parmesan Garlic is yummy, too. My favorite foods:
Boneless wings w/med sauce
Fried pickles
shrimp w/med sauce (can't remember exactly what it's called...but they're little breaded shrimp)
Buffalo Chicken Sandwich w/med sauce
Salad...I can't remember which one it is but it's the one with the meat w/chicken. Yummmm

Drinks are yummy there, too, but they have a Key Lime Pie Martini that's to die for.

(All our Christmas stuff is still up. Coming down tomorrow!!)


----------



## TeQuiero

KJ, I am happy for you that you are so close to going on your own!! Neither of my boys wanted to come on their own!!!

RJ2, I am glad you and Charlie are getting situated at home!! :hugs:

JP, Guppy, and Swan, I have never eaten at hooters.... my best friend loves their wings, and DH is going on Monday with one of our friends for their birthdays.... it will be DH's first time. I guess we are just slow getting to things :haha:


----------



## Almost Mama

KJ; so excited for you! i'll be keeping an eye open here to check for updates..

jock; i'd not worry much. we have a cat and two golden retrievers. we just plan on letting them get to know the area so that they dont feel resentful towards scarlet once she's in there, and they aren't allowed. they dont do much. that cat will curl up and nap on the area rug... and the dogs basically ignore it lol. 

gup, bec, and red; sorry you guys are having trouble w/nausea again :( i feel terribly for u. hope you're all feeling better soon. 

anyone else having cervical pain? kind of like little shocks of electricity? the doc says its normal, just curious if anyone else has gotten it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I get that. Don't know what it's about. :shrug: 

I've never eaten at hooters, either. We used to have one... I just always assumed the food would be bad because people went for the boobs. But I've never eaten wings, either. :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

Question for anyone who may have some insight... today the pediatrician said she highly suggests me giving Vitamin D drops to Aria as a supplement. Nobody else had said a word about it, but this is the first time that we've been to anyone where she's been exclusively BF (and she gained 2.5 oz! they said she needs to gain more faster and I need to wean her from the shield... which is supposedly going to be really hard, but we'll work at it...) and she said she thinks it's very important. I am reading mixed reviews online and tbh, am skeptical about giving her something already - especially hearing some of the side effects. Plus, the whole warning of what OD can do concerns me. But at the same time, I obviously don't want to deprive her of something she'd need, just because I'm slightly skeptical myself. 

I'm seeking insight from those who are more knowledgeable. Anything you may have to offer is welcomed, since I'm naive, clearly. ;) haha.


----------



## TeQuiero

I had to give my boys Poly-Vi-Sol vitamins for a while to help with their iron levels and other vitamins, that might be what she wants you to give her... not sure though. Sorry I couldn't help more :(


----------



## swanxxsong

That's okay!! She just said how she wanted her to have vitamin D and they suggest a dropper of it daily for all infants especially breastfeeding ones and winter ones. I asked my sister and she had never heard of that and she had a BF winter baby last year. So I'm like :|


----------



## Almost Mama

swanxxsong said:


> Question for anyone who may have some insight... today the pediatrician said she highly suggests me giving Vitamin D drops to Aria as a supplement. Nobody else had said a word about it, but this is the first time that we've been to anyone where she's been exclusively BF (and she gained 2.5 oz! they said she needs to gain more faster and I need to wean her from the shield... which is supposedly going to be really hard, but we'll work at it...) and she said she thinks it's very important. I am reading mixed reviews online and tbh, am skeptical about giving her something already - especially hearing some of the side effects. Plus, the whole warning of what OD can do concerns me. But at the same time, I obviously don't want to deprive her of something she'd need, just because I'm slightly skeptical myself.
> 
> I'm seeking insight from those who are more knowledgeable. Anything you may have to offer is welcomed, since I'm naive, clearly. ;) haha.


my sis suggested this to me. her doc said that its the only vitamin that baby wont get from bf-ing. hope thats mildly useful! lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks AM! haha. I'm open to anyone's insight as it was news to me. 

And omg I seriously just LOLed so hard over your post in the Junebugs TTC thread. She's doing very well, thank you! Just starting to root, so it's about time for some boon juice. :) hopefully she will sleep a little tonight... last night was a little rough xD


----------



## Almost Mama

lol i've been sick about a week and feel like ive been living under a rock, i feel like such a jerk for not knowing! im so super excited for you! 

how's her sleeping going??


----------



## nightkd

We have 2 cats... Only had 1 when DD was born, but I kept him shut out of DD's room and our bedroom... TBH he was so afraid of her, he didn't mess with her/her stuff, but it made me feel more comfortable to keep him out while she was little and sleeping.

Cat number 2 is VERY needy and wants to be as close to DD as possible (she's a pain in the ass, rolls down by her face when I'm changing her diaper and licks her etc...) so there is NO way she's going to be allowed in our room when baby arrives. She would most definitely get up in baby's face and could cause a suffocation risk without realising it (she's just oblivious to what she's doing a lot of the time :dohh:)...


----------



## RedheadBabies

Omg! I have been so busy preparing for Mallory and trying to sort out leave at work that I havent been on in a while. Two more Valentines! Congrats Swan and RJ! Makes me so excited for my little girl to arrive. I'm glad all went well for you guys. 

Ladies, all of your bumps are beautiful! I hope everyone is feeling well. I'm going to try and be better about getting on here daily... Especially now that our baby boom is beginning!! Wonder who will be next?!?


----------



## Almost Mama

RedheadBabies said:


> Omg! I have been so busy preparing for Mallory and trying to sort out leave at work that I havent been on in a while. Two more Valentines! Congrats Swan and RJ! Makes me so excited for my little girl to arrive. I'm glad all went well for you guys.
> 
> Ladies, all of your bumps are beautiful! I hope everyone is feeling well. I'm going to try and be better about getting on here daily... Especially now that our baby boom is beginning!! Wonder who will be next?!?

welcome back :) we've missed u! :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> That's okay!! She just said how she wanted her to have vitamin D and they suggest a dropper of it daily for all infants especially breastfeeding ones and winter ones. I asked my sister and she had never heard of that and she had a BF winter baby last year. So I'm like :|

I dont know about America but here in Canada it is a gold standard to give vitamin D when breast feeding because they do not get enough from you. Every ped. recommends it


----------



## RJ2

swanxxsong said:


> Question for anyone who may have some insight... today the pediatrician said she highly suggests me giving Vitamin D drops to Aria as a supplement. Nobody else had said a word about it, but this is the first time that we've been to anyone where she's been exclusively BF (and she gained 2.5 oz! they said she needs to gain more faster and I need to wean her from the shield... which is supposedly going to be really hard, but we'll work at it...) and she said she thinks it's very important. I am reading mixed reviews online and tbh, am skeptical about giving her something already - especially hearing some of the side effects. Plus, the whole warning of what OD can do concerns me. But at the same time, I obviously don't want to deprive her of something she'd need, just because I'm slightly skeptical myself.
> 
> I'm seeking insight from those who are more knowledgeable. Anything you may have to offer is welcomed, since I'm naive, clearly. ;) haha.

Swan- never heard of of giving the Vitamin D but since you get it from sunlight you could try getting bub outside for a walk or something along that line a little more often. Otherwise I can't be much more help.:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

I know a lt of doctors in the north east recommend the vit D...but tbh, i woukd wait until shes older....but thats just my personal prefrence.


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy full term junebugs!


----------



## becstar

I'm vegetarian but you are all making me hungry with this Hooters talk!

I feel rough today, sore throat, headache round my eyes, exhausted.

I thought I was starting labour last night! I had waves of intense cramps for an hour or so, but they stopped after an hour... My bump was hard as a rock, too.


----------



## becstar

Ps I never bothered with vitamin d, I just made sure La had lots of sunlight in the house by windows and that we went outside for at least half an hour a day. She doesn't seem to have come to any harm!


----------



## mumanddad

Omg im in so much pain today :( cramps and the top of my bump and bottom and around my sides :( 

i think baby has gone head down too because i have alot of pressure hopefully it will ease soon because i have so much todo.

Hope your all having a good sunday x


----------



## becstar

Lots of Braxton Hicks today, lots of wriggling from baby, and a very odd pain where my leg meets my pelvis... It feels like I pulled a muscle there but I don't see how, it only started a couple of hours or so ago and I haven't done anything to it.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> KJ; so excited for you! i'll be keeping an eye open here to check for updates..
> 
> jock; i'd not worry much. we have a cat and two golden retrievers. we just plan on letting them get to know the area so that they dont feel resentful towards scarlet once she's in there, and they aren't allowed. they dont do much. that cat will curl up and nap on the area rug... and the dogs basically ignore it lol.
> 
> gup, bec, and red; sorry you guys are having trouble w/nausea again :( i feel terribly for u. hope you're all feeling better soon.
> 
> anyone else having cervical pain? kind of like little shocks of electricity? the doc says its normal, just curious if anyone else has gotten it?

I've been getting stabbing pains where I imagine my cervix is. Hurts!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yeah, I get that. Don't know what it's about. :shrug:
> 
> I've never eaten at hooters, either. We used to have one... I just always assumed the food would be bad because people went for the boobs. But I've never eaten wings, either. :blush:

LOL, I def don't go for the boobs! We like their wing sauce so much we found the recipe online and have made it at home! Yum! It's the medium we love!


----------



## Junebugs

guppy051708 said:


> happy full term junebugs!

thanks guppy!!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> Lots of Braxton Hicks today, lots of wriggling from baby, and a very odd pain where my leg meets my pelvis... It feels like I pulled a muscle there but I don't see how, it only started a couple of hours or so ago and I haven't done anything to it.

I get that pain from time to time aswell... it get so bad sometimes i can't move!! It is a weird pain but mine goes away after i ice it for a bit.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks RedHead! And welcome back!  How are things with you, love?

No worries AlmostMama, everyone's been busy! ;) She's doing alright - she had a fussy, gassy night last night :haha: so it was a rough one. But we're working through it. I nap during the day when I feel compelled, and hubby forces me to rest when he's home too. So we are working through a schedule, slowly but surely. 

I'm so bummed, it looks beautiful and sunny outside today and I'd love to take Aria out for a walk. But looks are deceiving because it's 23 degrees out there. SHUDDER. I had to take the dog to pee and I was like !!!

Ordered special drops for when she's a little older, for now I try to keep her by a window and stuff. :) We nap in the sun, etc. It's far too cold to get her outdoors right now, but I make do with what we have and also ensure I at least get my needs, so the amounts that can be passed on to her, will. 

I love seeing everyone's tickers wind down to the end. :happydance: This is so exciting!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay I'm embarrassed to ask this, but I have like... the world's dumbest question...

We've been logging all feedings, pees and poops just like they had us do in the hospital, so I can keep track of her and everything. It works well for me, because my brain is still fried. :rofl: But... my mom and I are having... "issues" sometimes determining if she's peeing enough. She poops anywhere from 6-10 times a day, and sometimes it's easy to tell that she also peed in her diaper when she pooped... but other times it's impossible to tell! And they're stressing the dehydration thing, so we're thinking, "Okay well she's pooping a lot, she's obviously getting food..." but is it safe to assume that she's also peeing in there even if we can't tell?

Sorry... I feel like such a n00b right now, but we're so stumped. Mom's like, "We never had to do this when you were a baby... so I never paid quite as much attention to what was in the diaper, just whether or not it was clean..." :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dont be embarassed Swan :hugs: thats perfectly natural!
It can be quite the challenge to see how much/often babies pee with modern diapers. They absorb so well that you cant tell. And even the ones with the lines can be tough....did you know that BF poops are a better indicator than peeing? It is true! so i say you are golden with that many poops lol! she is doing fab :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha thanks Guppy!! Yeah it's insane how well her little diapers absorb things! Plus like you said, the lines sometimes don't go when there's an obvious pee, or they do when there's a big poop. But I will just rest assured that her poops are a good sign. :thumbup: thanks love!


----------



## Guppy051708

No problem :D 
I can tell, based off what youve been saying she is well nourished :) I know the red flags to looks for and she def doesn't have any as far what you disclose goes :D


----------



## tiggertea

bec - I've had that pain type discomfort at the leg-meets-pelvis area too. particularly at the back (Hubby finds it hilarious that I have "a REAL pain in the arse" :grr:) I've found sitting on a warm wheat bag helps a little. Or strategically placing it while I have a lie down can work too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had that pain, too... I stretched and it felt better. So maybe in my case I really did pull something. :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Guppy. :) I just try to keep careful tabs on her since she's sometimes so finicky haha. But we just keep getting her to eat eat eat!


----------



## Guppy051708

Keep it up! you are doing wonderful :D
The first 3 months are what i like to call the "4th trimester". It will get easier after that. I highly recommend the DVD "Happiest Baby on the Block". I think ALL parents should watch it! you can get it off Amazon for about $10 and its really the best parenting tool ive ever had! lol I actually share it with my students in my child birth ed classes.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo, thanks for sharing! I'm an Amazon freak, I'll have to get that. :) I know my nurses told me STAY OFF GOOGLE so I'm trying the best that I can, but there are just some questions that need to be asked. :lol: I'm trying to research on my own in moderation, and mostly just ask people here. :)

And this was mentioned awhile back, but I was just too fuzzy to muster a response - do we want a thread made in the groups and discussions portion for us to make the move when all our babies arrive? If so, I'll gladly make one since I'm now home and will be surfing frequently - BNB is the best way to spend idle time in the late-night hours when my snoozer is being a lazy nurser ;) Didn't know if you ladies wanted to stay here, or were hoping for a board elsewhere for our down the road journeys. I know I, personally, love coming back to the people with whom I'm comfortable and have learned a lot from already, but I didn't want to be presumptuous and just make a thread without asking. :thumbup: 

Thoughts???


----------



## Guppy051708

I would be up for that!


----------



## sparklez

swanxxsong said:


> Ooo, thanks for sharing! I'm an Amazon freak, I'll have to get that. :) I know my nurses told me STAY OFF GOOGLE so I'm trying the best that I can, but there are just some questions that need to be asked. :lol: I'm trying to research on my own in moderation, and mostly just ask people here. :)
> 
> And this was mentioned awhile back, but I was just too fuzzy to muster a response - do we want a thread made in the groups and discussions portion for us to make the move when all our babies arrive? If so, I'll gladly make one since I'm now home and will be surfing frequently - BNB is the best way to spend idle time in the late-night hours when my snoozer is being a lazy nurser ;) Didn't know if you ladies wanted to stay here, or were hoping for a board elsewhere for our down the road journeys. I know I, personally, love coming back to the people with whom I'm comfortable and have learned a lot from already, but I didn't want to be presumptuous and just make a thread without asking. :thumbup:
> 
> Thoughts???

yes go for it, can't wait to join you over there...:thumbup:




Guppy051708 said:


> Keep it up! you are doing wonderful :D
> The first 3 months are what i like to call the "4th trimester". It will get easier after that. I highly recommend the DVD "Happiest Baby on the Block". I think ALL parents should watch it! you can get it off Amazon for about $10 and its really the best parenting tool ive ever had! lol I actually share it with my students in my child birth ed classes.

I love the book, I read the old version (cuddle cure) or someting like that, but same principles, I think it's great


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, thanks for sharing! I'm an Amazon freak, I'll have to get that. :) I know my nurses told me STAY OFF GOOGLE so I'm trying the best that I can, but there are just some questions that need to be asked. :lol: I'm trying to research on my own in moderation, and mostly just ask people here. :)
> 
> And this was mentioned awhile back, but I was just too fuzzy to muster a response - do we want a thread made in the groups and discussions portion for us to make the move when all our babies arrive? If so, I'll gladly make one since I'm now home and will be surfing frequently - BNB is the best way to spend idle time in the late-night hours when my snoozer is being a lazy nurser ;) Didn't know if you ladies wanted to stay here, or were hoping for a board elsewhere for our down the road journeys. I know I, personally, love coming back to the people with whom I'm comfortable and have learned a lot from already, but I didn't want to be presumptuous and just make a thread without asking. :thumbup:
> 
> Thoughts???
> 
> yes go for it, can't wait to join you over there...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Keep it up! you are doing wonderful :D
> The first 3 months are what i like to call the "4th trimester". It will get easier after that. I highly recommend the DVD "Happiest Baby on the Block". I think ALL parents should watch it! you can get it off Amazon for about $10 and its really the best parenting tool ive ever had! lol I actually share it with my students in my child birth ed classes.Click to expand...
> 
> I love the book, I read the old version (cuddle cure) or someting like that, but same principles, I think it's greatClick to expand...

I read the book too :) They are both excellent. The video was good for the visuals...it was tough for me to figure out the folds to wrap the baby up, so i liked that. but both are invaluable. I think everyone should get them when they leave the hospital or have a homebirth lol


----------



## tiggertea

I'd love a parenting group too. My old March '09 mums club is still going strong!


----------



## RedheadBabies

swanxxsong said:


> Thanks RedHead! And welcome back!  How are things with you, love?
> 
> I love seeing everyone's tickers wind down to the end. :happydance: This is so exciting!!

I'm doing quite well. All bags are packed...have everything we need for her...just playing the waiting game.:)

Your picture makes my heart melt...She is BEAUTIFUL.:cloud9:

Happy Full TERM to all the 37 weekers! I joined you today!


----------



## Almost Mama

swan, LOVELOVELOVE aria in your avitar :) whatttt a beauty!!!!!

guppy, im going to check the video for that out too :)
I was recommended "the baby whisperer solves all your problems" as well (book form) i picked it up, and LOVE it!!!! so many tips already that i'd never have thought of!!! it isn't for everyone.. but i don't plan to do co-sleeping so its EXACTLY what i was looking for!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

I am looking forward to a continued parenting group with all of us. Sometimes I feel like I don't give enough input to really be a part of what's going on...but with this being my first, I feel like I don't have much to offer!! Honestly, I feel I have been blessed with a pretty easy pregnancy, (we'll see how labor goes :haha:) but I know with a parenting group after she is here, I will have all kinds of questions!!! You are all a great group of ladies!

The only thing that would make this better is if we all lived in the same area so we could have play dates! :)


----------



## Almost Mama

redheadbabies; i feel exactly the same. lol. its my first, and i've had it pretty easy... but a baby group would be AMAZING... because i'm prettyyyyy sure i'll have tonnes of questions! my mum passed away a year and a half ago, so it's nice to be able to get mama advice from some other reliable sources. GOOGLE SCARES ME! hahaha


----------



## Jokerette

I am in the middle of the boom Happiest Baby on the Block and DH and I have plans to watch the DVD tomorrow! So far I feel like I've learned a lot!

I have been sooooo exhausted today! I slept almost all day! Thank goodness I have tomorrow off for Martin Luther King day... I still feel drained!


----------



## swanxxsong

boom https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a.html#post15028409 

:D


----------



## Guppy051708

I just realized so far all of the babies born have been girls!

I want my baby to come so i can join that thread! lol


----------



## saphire76

I've been reading along ladies just a little busy to post about everything. Glad aria is doing so well. Excited for the rest of us!!! I wanna continue this group forever and have abig group play date some weekend in a hotel that isn't too far for everyone! Wouldn't that be fun!!! Well I can dream :)
Talk to you guys soon oooo and 2 days a go in the tub I saw some boob leakage yay


----------



## Almost Mama

eeeep!
CAN'T BELIEVE WE'VE HAD TO START A BABY THREAD.
that just made it SUPER real. hahaha. so excited! SO NERVOUS!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:


----------



## RJ2

swanxxsong said:


> Okay I'm embarrassed to ask this, but I have like... the world's dumbest question...
> 
> We've been logging all feedings, pees and poops just like they had us do in the hospital, so I can keep track of her and everything. It works well for me, because my brain is still fried. :rofl: But... my mom and I are having... "issues" sometimes determining if she's peeing enough. She poops anywhere from 6-10 times a day, and sometimes it's easy to tell that she also peed in her diaper when she pooped... but other times it's impossible to tell! And they're stressing the dehydration thing, so we're thinking, "Okay well she's pooping a lot, she's obviously getting food..." but is it safe to assume that she's also peeing in there even if we can't tell?
> 
> Sorry... I feel like such a n00b right now, but we're so stumped. Mom's like, "We never had to do this when you were a baby... so I never paid quite as much attention to what was in the diaper, just whether or not it was clean..." :lol:

I was having the same issue and my midwife told me for the pooed nappies close them up and rip the outside. the fluffy inside goes bright yellow even at the smallest bit of wee.



swanxxsong said:


> Ooo, thanks for sharing! I'm an Amazon freak, I'll have to get that. :) I know my nurses told me STAY OFF GOOGLE so I'm trying the best that I can, but there are just some questions that need to be asked. :lol: I'm trying to research on my own in moderation, and mostly just ask people here. :)
> 
> And this was mentioned awhile back, but I was just too fuzzy to muster a response - do we want a thread made in the groups and discussions portion for us to make the move when all our babies arrive? If so, I'll gladly make one since I'm now home and will be surfing frequently - BNB is the best way to spend idle time in the late-night hours when my snoozer is being a lazy nurser ;) Didn't know if you ladies wanted to stay here, or were hoping for a board elsewhere for our down the road journeys. I know I, personally, love coming back to the people with whom I'm comfortable and have learned a lot from already, but I didn't want to be presumptuous and just make a thread without asking. :thumbup:
> 
> Thoughts???

A fabulous idea and am all for it.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Thanks for creating a new group!!! Can't wait until we're all over there!! Woohoo!!

Productive day today! We planned to just go to Babies R Us. We did go there...got some fun stuff! I have a 20% off coupon that can be used on a swing but it's only good this weekend. Well, the swing I Really want isn't sold in the darn store. We tried to order it through the store...nope. Sucks. Ah well. Got some other goodies though. Then we went to Savers which is a second hand place and got some baby books and outfits...love finding nice stuff for super cheap!! We're going to the one closer to our house tomorrow because the clothes are 50% off tomorrow! Thennnnn we ran into Best Buy real quick. On our way home we stopped at Michaels and I grabbed some scrapbook paper on clearance and some wooden letters to paint and hang in his room. They didn't have the darn "i" for his name, though, so we need to keep checking back. *sigh*

When we got home we put together his second book shelf so tomorrow we'll get that into place and I'll hopefully get his room mostly put together so that we can get the crib together by next weekend! We also have my Doc appt in the afternoon and need to put the Christmas stuff away!


----------



## becstar

I know this is trivial in the scheme of things and that many women would be glad to have this problem, truly... But last night I found some stretch marks on my tummy, really angry red ones, and more this morning. I had none last time and none until now and feel so upset. I know it is silly...


----------



## tiggertea

*hugs* becs. They will fade with time. It's hard to 'appreciate' them, but eventually you'll not notice them so much or maybe even let them remind you of your pregnancy journey and how special it was. I have had no new ones this time (yet!) but my tummy was covered last time. X


----------



## becstar

Thanks tigger... I feel a bit pathetic moaning about them, it's just I've been feeling really ill the last day or so, we had my step son over yesterday who is very hard work, and I kept waking in the night, unable to get back to sleep. I am shattered and the stretchies were just the icing on the cake!! 

I also keep getting these weird pains and getting secretly excited, whereas I know really that they are nothing and I will go a couple of weeks overdue again.

Lord, I am full of joy today, eh?


----------



## RJ2

*Becstar-* it sucks you are feeling down :cry:I hope tomorrow brings you less discomfort and more cheer.:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

We all have those days hun! Don't apologise for sharing... It's what we're here for! :hugs:


----------



## monkeydo

Hugs Becstar xx

Just to add to the downer theme, I have a horrible headcold and chesty cough that's stopping me sleeping even more than I was before. Not a happy monkey. I'm worried that all my breathing practice would go to waste if I went into labour now because I can't breathe through my nose!! Also I know it's stupid but I worry every time I cough that it's stressing baby out, cos my bump moves quite aggressively. Grrrr


----------



## becstar

monkeydo said:


> Hugs Becstar xx
> 
> Just to add to the downer theme, I have a horrible headcold and chesty cough that's stopping me sleeping even more than I was before. Not a happy monkey. I'm worried that all my breathing practice would go to waste if I went into labour now because I can't breathe through my nose!! Also I know it's stupid but I worry every time I cough that it's stressing baby out, cos my bump moves quite aggressively. Grrrr

I worry about the breathing, too! :hugs: Don't worry about the coughing though, babies love being jiggled, that's why they normally sleep when you're active. 

Thanks so much ladies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dizzyangel

LO is head down!!!! yipppeeeeeeeeeee!!
So lovely to see Peanut wriggling about again on an US and seeing that everything is looking fab - just a shame we dont get any more pics!

My bump is still feeling a little high so I cant imagine that they will be making an appearance any time soon, which is fine by me because I really want time between finishing work (on Friday!) and going into labour so I can get the nursery finished and the house tidied up and put how I would like it.
Still not had any niggles, aches, pains or BH, its so extremely boring!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

great news dizzyangel! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

JP- i love Savers! When i lived in central Pennsylvania they didn't have those stores. But then i moved to New Hampshire and i love em! its like an upgraded GoodWill lol It a great place...tons of baby stufff

becstar-:hugs: sorry hun. I know the feeling, i have way too many of them, but it was from my thyroid going underactive PP :( i hate it...im sorry hun...on the bright side it sounds like baby must have dropped!


----------



## Guppy051708

monkeydo- hope you feel better soon! I had bad nose allergy type symptoms for a couple of weeks before DS was born...hope it goes away. Try not to worry about hurting the baby-as long as your heart is pumping baby is getting oxygen through your blood supply :flow: 

dizzy-great news!


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies, what are somethings we need to do shortly after the baby is born (like adding the to insurance)? Is there a checklist somewhere?


----------



## Guppy051708

it really depends on insurance, but basically almost all insurance companies require the baby have a social security number and a valid birth certificate. And usually you only have 30 days to add them. (some go up to 90 days, but most do not, you would have to check with them to know). Also when baby need a check up and the insurance is not yet in, just let the ped office now that you are working on it. Its a pretty typical thing to not have the cards or anything before the first couple appts. so they are usually very understanding about it :thumbup:

Social security took their good old time sending us DS SS#, so make sure you do that ASAP after the birth! (some hospitals have you fill the forms out for SS there, but ours did not). If you dont you have to go to SS office (usually in a court house, but they are not in all-we had to get the SS office in Portsmouth but birth certificate in Rochester)Getting the birth certificate if fairly easy, you just have to show proof of existance (like a medical record or something). You do that at your county courthouse. Usually they print the certificate off right then and there. Then wait to get the SS # and then let your insurance now. DEF make sure you do the SS ASAP. it took us almost the full 30 days to do everything (mainly waiting on SS :wacko:)


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: BecStar - when my first stretchies were discovered, I was devastated. No worries. :) It's not a fun discovery by any stretch of the imagination!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Jokerette-- In my hospital, they had us fill out the forms for social security right there in the hospital. That was convenient. The dr's took my insurance card in lieu of his until he got his own, which admittedly took awhile. But like Guppy said, they were very understanding as that's how it always happens. 

We had to go to the office of records in order to get a birth certificate and it cost $15, I think. Which is ridiculous, if you ask me. For a duplicate, okay, but shouldn't the first one be free? It's my own kid, for crying out loud. Anyway. 

And I got a couple bills from the hospital after the birth, for DS's circumcision and stuff, and it freaked me out. But of course all you have to do for that is fill out the insurance info and send it back. 

Trying to think what else you have to do... Before you go in, you should have picked a pediatrician, obviously. I called DS's early on and they said all I had to do was tell the hospital staff when I went in that that's who I wanted. But I suppose it differs depending on the dr. 

And-- yay!!-- we all get a tax deduction next year!! You might want to change your exemptions at work. :thumbup: That's all I can think of for right now...


----------



## Guppy051708

I am looking forward to two child tax credits next year! :rofl:

Our birth certificate was $8, but that really depends on the courthouse and the location.

...i think my hospital just dropped the ball on a lot of stuff. Isaiah was born over Labor Day weekend (go figure :dohh:) and they were very understaffed, so they forgot to do a lot of stuff for us...never did get my massage :grr: lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know if ours did that at the time when DS was born, but I didn't hear anything about it. But this time, I guess we get a massage and if we don't get it while we're there, we get a certificate to go get one later. 
(As if I'm going to leave a newborn at home so I can go get a massage!)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

becstar said:


> I know this is trivial in the scheme of things and that many women would be glad to have this problem, truly... But last night I found some stretch marks on my tummy, really angry red ones, and more this morning. I had none last time and none until now and feel so upset. I know it is silly...

Awe hon, I'm sorry!! I keep checking...every day I check. I KNOW it's normal. And I KNOW they'll fade. But...no one says "Gee...I hope I get stretch marks..." :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

monkeydo said:


> Hugs Becstar xx
> 
> Just to add to the downer theme, I have a horrible headcold and chesty cough that's stopping me sleeping even more than I was before. Not a happy monkey. I'm worried that all my breathing practice would go to waste if I went into labour now because I can't breathe through my nose!! Also I know it's stupid but I worry every time I cough that it's stressing baby out, cos my bump moves quite aggressively. Grrrr

I've been sick since Christmas...it sucks! I cough so much that my stomach hurts and I get a cramp from it!! And I'm worried about going into labor when I can't breathe, too!! Ugh.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Looong, good day!! 

Went to the closer Savers this morning and SCORED. We spent 170$ and got Dh a TON of new shirts and pants including 2 Tammy Bahama shirts and 1 TB pants (those shirts are 100$+ new!!!!), a TON of baby clothes, a TON of baby books, and at the last min John saw a chick standing with a Kirby (vacuum). We have one...I hate it, he loves it. Lol. It's Really heavy, but he thinks it's the best in the world. Anyways, this one is was only a few years old so he asked her if she was buying it and she said yes and he was bummed but she says, "I really don't need it. You can have it if you want. I was only going to get it because it's such a great deal!" His face was priceless. Got it for 10$. It's about 1500$ new. He's going to leave one upstairs and one downstairs, woot!! I REFUSE to carry the thing up and down the stairs (it's Seriously heavy) so the upstairs doesn't get vacuumed as much. Now it will! He still has to get the stairs though, lol.

Anyways then we headed to Joann's because I wanted to get some yarn for a shawl. My mom's best friend has cancer and is in the hospital right now because she has air bubbles in her heart. So I found a pattern that looked like it would go fairly quickly and wanted to get some nice yarn for it. I walked in and they have their add and a 50% off coupon...had to find something for that. I got the yarn I needed, found a pattern book for some looms I have that came up to 99c, and grabbed a Sock knitting board. Used the 50% off thing on the sock board!! Woohoo!!

Came home, organized a couple things, and then we headed to my Doc appt. It went fine. My feet are pretty swollen and my blood pressure is slightly up from my norm so they want me to keep an eye on that and come in if it gets worse. He did the internal check and could feel Sebastian's head (so weird!!) so he's def head down. Butttt my cervix is still high and tight! He said it's "maybe" a fingertip dilated. Meh. 

So when we got home I went for a walk (did a mile) while Dh ran. Now I'm home with my feet elevated and my darlin' is cooking me dinner!! Time to work on Rosalie's shawl!

Oh and STILL sick. Last night was the best I've had in a while. I didn't wake up until 3am. My nose gets so stuffed that I can breathe out but when I breathe in it's completely blocked. This causes me to snore (poor Dh) which chafes my sore throat and wakes me up OR makes me gasp for breath which wakes me up. Either way, wakes me up. Ugh. Then, it was about every 30 min for the rest of the night doing that. *sigh* My throat (so far) hurts less today than it did yesterday. Still coughing. I'm worried it's gone to my chest so I should probably call my regular doc. We'll see!


----------



## Jokerette

A massage sounds quite nice right now!!

Are you saying we get a massage after delivery? Never heard of that!


----------



## Guppy051708

most hospitals dont do that complimentary massage, but the hospital i went to was pretty natural birth oriented (though it was still VERY medicalized, but they were more tolerant than most hospitals), anyways, they have a trained massuss and each women gets one during their stay...never got mine bc they were out for Labor Day weekend...they did give me a certificate to go back...but i felt weird using it and not being inpatient lol


----------



## saphire76

My hospital you can order spa services to your room but its not free. I still might go for it lol. 

I'm so stuffy too and I feel like my throat is closing while I sleep I think we get like sleep apnea I snore too.


----------



## mumanddad

oooo i am soooo excited for tomorrow - i have my routine 2 weekly scan and consultant appt and i am getting my induction date :D 

Any advice on getting to sleep at night?? 

i am sleeping a max of 3 hours a night then nothing i am wide awake! I try so hard not to nap in the day so that i can sleep longer at night but it never seems to work x


----------



## dizzyangel

mumanddad - how exciting!!!
I cant really help on the not sleeping thing as I only wake up once in the night for a wee then Im straight back to sleep again. Would a milky drink help at all? Or reading to make you sleepy?


----------



## mumanddad

i have tried reading watching tv (i always fell asleep watching tv) listenting to soft music. I haven't tried the milky drink as i am not keen on milk at the minute i always have a taste of off milk after drinking it (pregnancy thing i think) x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have trouble getting to sleep just because I get this burst of energy after DS is in bed and I eat and watch TV and read for hours... Then I usually wake up around 3 or 4 and go pee and switch sides... and sometimes I eat and watch TV some more. :)

mumanddad, have you tried a fan for noise? 

Our hospital has different food for the maternity ward, too. They call you up and ask what you'd like and you can get almost anything you want. It's really nice. Haha makes it sound like it's a super fancy hospital-- it really isn't, but they do have a _couple_ perks. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

haha yeah the food at our hospital was actually really good!


----------



## swanxxsong

Our food was really good too. Room service, LOVE IT. 

So it cost me $29,468.00 to have the baby. Thank goodness we only pay $800. Woof. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Lucky!
I cant imagine what it would cost if i so much had any intervention....we had to pay the care provider about $5,000 and then the hospital was another $8,000 ...and that was 100% intervention and drug free...i cannot imagine what it would be like if i had an IV line or something :shock: On the bright side i only paid $2000 of the $13,000 it took me 15 months to pay that off! ....of course we pay $550 every month in health insurance premiums, alone, so really i did pay the full $13,000 depending on how you look at it. This time will be so much cheaper! The MWs only cost $3,500 -TOTAL. plus insurance will pick a lot up, so i'll probably only have to pay $900 for the entire birth....i'll take it! haha


----------



## becstar

I saw the midwife today, baby was head down and 2/5 engaged (but second babies can pop up and down I know). We discussed induction and the fact they have put my dates 5 days ahead, and she was supportive. We have to talk about it at the next appointment. 

Come on baby, let's not make it to the next appointment in two weeks. Let's have you out and in my arms healthy and safe before then.


----------



## Guppy051708

Everything sounds great becstar! thats awesome!
and im glad she is on board with you about the induction and dating thing :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

umm...not trying to be gross here...but i was curious...and i can feel the babys head through my vaginal/uterine wall! :shock: i pushed on it, and the baby didn't push up...man, im so curious! Wish i knew how engaged the baby was, but i know i wont be getting checks.- not that any of this matters, but wow! its so cool.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> My hospital you can order spa services to your room but its not free. I still might go for it lol.
> 
> I'm so stuffy too and I feel like my throat is closing while I sleep I think we get like sleep apnea I snore too.

I think we do, too! It's awful! I've never snored before...maybe a couple little ones when I've been super stuffy. But with this cold combined with the pregnancy...I dunno. I feel like my throat closes and I've been snoring really bad, which then makes my throat hurt really bad.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> oooo i am soooo excited for tomorrow - i have my routine 2 weekly scan and consultant appt and i am getting my induction date :D
> 
> Any advice on getting to sleep at night??
> 
> i am sleeping a max of 3 hours a night then nothing i am wide awake! I try so hard not to nap in the day so that i can sleep longer at night but it never seems to work x

No advice! Sorry! I don't nap and I'm still only sleeping in about 30 min spurts. Between my cold, my awful night breathing all the sudden, sore throat, being uncomfy, and general normal unable to sleep I am not getting much. Everybody keeps saying it's preparing me for the baby but I tell you I'd MUCH rather be woken up by the baby then by feeling like I'm not breathing, coughing, horribly dry and ouchy throat, etc.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I've spent the morning working in the nursery. Got all the clothes above 3 months put into two bins...1 for 3-12 and one for 12+. Got pretty much everything put away minus the stuff that needs to be hung and the stuff that goes on the crib...which we still need to put together. I'm BEAT! I really need to pack the hospital bag too. I think I'll take a break and when Dh gets home ask him to bring in the Christmas boxes so I can finally get that all put away.


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! you have been so productive today JP! I really need to get some :dishes: and :laundry: done....i have zero motivation :blush:


----------



## suzzle

Hi girls,

Thought I'd check in....

Nothing of interest to report, DH just doing the last touch ups to our room, not sure if he's going to build up the chest of drawers tonight - doubt it though!

Growth scan on Thurs, can't wait :D Hoping they can start me off without need for a section. Going to use my feminine wiles on DH tonight, hopefully it will help to ripen my cervix enough. Been losing small bits of what I assume is plug & had quite a bit of discharge, sorry :blush: tmi. Having period cramps & can't determine if the back pain is PGP related or a sign that things are moving in the right direction :thumbup:

I am so sick of the taste/smell of EPO. If I ever see it again once my baby is here, it will be too soon! My complexion is nice though :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Suzzle i had three days worth of period cramping, and then my water broke, 30 hours later, i had a baby in my arms :cloud9: 

:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

So question for you second time mommies.. :)

I have been through all this before, have my dd who is 2, so with my daughter i started having contractions (bh's) and pain in my coochie area at 36 weeks, told my dr about it and she checked me at 37 weeks where i was 1cm then checked me again at 39 and i was 3cms and had my dd at 39+3..

So I have been having contractions (bh's) again now and the same pain.. like with my dd.. so just curious if you all think i could be dialating already.. I know im not in labor.. as i know labor.. just wondering about it.. 34 week checkup tom.. and not sure if he will want to check me or not after i tell him about the pain and bh's.. supposed to check me at 36 weeks and do the gbs..


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> Suzzle i had three days worth of period cramping, and then my water broke, 30 hours later, i had a baby in my arms :cloud9:
> 
> :dust:

Oh that would be fab! :thumbup:

I'm trying not to spot labour symptoms, but it's worse than ttc :cry:
I didn't have any build up for DS1 (that I can remember) my water broke in the morning before any contractions started, even then they began in my back. The only thing I remember was seeing a small bit of plug when I wiped after going to the loo before bed; so probably all these bits of mucus are making me paranoid :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I had period cramps before Aria arrived too... ;) That was where it all began - period cramps and back pain. 

:happydance:

Jus' sayin'. xD


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> wow! you have been so productive today JP! I really need to get some :dishes: and :laundry: done....i have zero motivation :blush:

Not really!! I mean, what I did in the nursery was a lot, but I still have soooo much to do!! I need to fold and put away about 5 loads of laundry, lol. Dh has been awesome and has cleaned all the clothes for the past month at least...but he brings it straight upstairs. I don't like folding upstairs...so they sit forever, haha!


----------



## ZombieKitten

JohnsPrincess said:


> I've spent the morning working in the nursery. Got all the clothes above 3 months put into two bins...1 for 3-12 and one for 12+. Got pretty much everything put away minus the stuff that needs to be hung and the stuff that goes on the crib...which we still need to put together. I'm BEAT! I really need to pack the hospital bag too. I think I'll take a break and when Dh gets home ask him to bring in the Christmas boxes so I can finally get that all put away.

I literally have a LIST of things that I need to get done today. I've been cleaning since Sunday and it just seems like things that would normally take me a couple hours to do take the entire day. Yesterday it took me all day to fold clothes, and I end up only putting half of them away. The other half are still folded and sitting in the laundry basket :blush:

DH invited people over on Thursday (which worries me because that's when the cerclage comes out) so now I'm trying to run around and get things all organized for not only the little one, but for company too! I hate entertaining if I feel like my house is messy :dohh:

But DH has been a HUGE help lately though, he's been doing laundry and dishes and all sorts of things he normally doesn't do! I suppose he's nesting :haha:


----------



## ellitigg

Hehe...nesting instincts can be an early sign that baby is gonna come soon :D

I can so sympathise with the snoring thing. I don't normally snore I don't think but I've been keeping DH awake at night with frequent snores and grunts lol. I thought the sleep deprivation would be a few weeks away yet!


----------



## lesh07

Hi I am due on the 23rd feb and for the past 4-5 days I have been having serious contraction pains. Sometimes they last for hours and other time they only last for half an hour. They have gone from being under my bump to now when I get them they are going straight accross my bump. I am getting so many in a day now and it is getting pretty uncomfortable. Midwife in the morning so hoping she can reassure me that This is just pre labor. As I would like to keep bubs inside at least till 37 weeks. 

After already having a big bleed at 25 weeks and 2 steriod injections to develop his lungs I am hoping to have no more issues.


----------



## ZombieKitten

I've been snoring a lot lately too!! I even wake myself up from snoring and then i get all embarrassed :blush: DH doesn't seem to mind though. I dont know how he puts up with me :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome lesh! :wave:
I hope your MW can reassure you :hugs:
we are due the same day :D


----------



## lesh07

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome lesh! :wave:
> I hope your MW can reassure you :hugs:
> we are due the same day :D

:thumbup: Wonder who will pop 1st, Lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

lesh07 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lesh! :wave:
> I hope your MW can reassure you :hugs:
> we are due the same day :D
> 
> :thumbup: Wonder who will pop 1st, Lol.Click to expand...

:haha: well seeing as how i went almost 42 weeks with DS, i would guess you lol


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ZombieKitten said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I've spent the morning working in the nursery. Got all the clothes above 3 months put into two bins...1 for 3-12 and one for 12+. Got pretty much everything put away minus the stuff that needs to be hung and the stuff that goes on the crib...which we still need to put together. I'm BEAT! I really need to pack the hospital bag too. I think I'll take a break and when Dh gets home ask him to bring in the Christmas boxes so I can finally get that all put away.
> 
> I literally have a LIST of things that I need to get done today. I've been cleaning since Sunday and it just seems like things that would normally take me a couple hours to do take the entire day. Yesterday it took me all day to fold clothes, and I end up only putting half of them away. The other half are still folded and sitting in the laundry basket :blush:
> 
> DH invited people over on Thursday (which worries me because that's when the cerclage comes out) so now I'm trying to run around and get things all organized for not only the little one, but for company too! I hate entertaining if I feel like my house is messy :dohh:
> 
> But DH has been a HUGE help lately though, he's been doing laundry and dishes and all sorts of things he normally doesn't do! I suppose he's nesting :haha:Click to expand...

I know!! "All" I did today was the nursery and put away Christmas stuff but it literally took ALL day!! Crazy. 

My Dh has been amazing lately, too! I think he feels bad. I'm very achy but also pretty darn sick. *sigh*


----------



## TeQuiero

I have been having the cramps and pains lately too, but when I went last week they said my cervix is still closed.... nothing else! Hopefully this week, since I see the MW, she will tell me more than just closed.... like effaced some and dilated to like 1 :haha:

I think DH has been nesting... I certainly haven't been. Too tired (I wake up like 5 times at night) and cleaning up after the boys I don't think I would really notice a nesting feeling!!


----------



## AveryATL

Oh, even if you are dialated and effaced, it could still be late. I am 2+ cm dialated (have been since 31 weeks), and 75% effaced. My Dr. said that he could come early, or he could go past the due date...no way to dell. He is apparently a big baby, so I am hoping for the former, rather than the later!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah. it really is no indication...unfortunatly. I was 2cm and 50% effaced for weeks with my son...since 36 weeks and i still went to nearly 42! And then of course some women have no signs of this-at all, and BAM! labor starts. It could be soon, or it could be later...but it is exciting to think about progression!


----------



## swanxxsong

It never ceases to blow my mind how different every pregnancy is. It's so fascinating. I was 1cm and 70% when I went into the hospital and ~24 hours later... baby Aria! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

There ya go lol


----------



## Junebugs

It looks like all us ladies are the same this week. I have been just trying to get the nursery organized and all the laundry done ( i had about 10 loads of baby clothes to do). :nope: .... not fun! 

I have also been having a VERY sore throat and really stuffy in the morning when i get up... i have a humidifier but it doesnt seem to be helping!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sounds like a lot of the Valentine mommas-to-be are nesting............ ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I've been so stuffy lately. Feels like I'm getting sick but it never progresses. Guess I'm not complaining. I'd rather some congestion than a full-blown cold or sinus infection.


----------



## becstar

Hugs to all who need them.

I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea, it's funny how just the smell takes me back to last time round with Ilana. I was drinking vats of the stuff! 

I feel increasingly nervous about birth... Not the birth itself but not knowing if I will go naturally and not knowing when, if it does. The midwife was supportive but also said I need to decide if I will agree to induction at 14 days past MY dates (5 days later than theirs). I don't want to but am finding it hard to imagine being that late again (Ilana came out at 16 days past her date). I really really really hated the induction process though and every time I think of that it makes me shake my head and say 'no way!' 

I guess I still feel I'm 'on the clock' - and I need to relax and just be patient. 


On the grosser side, husband has had a dodgy stomach lately and every time I think I'll try to seduce him and try to get things going, he will release an unholy smell and put me right off!


----------



## monkeydo

Nice hubby Becstar! My husband was particularly "fragrant" last night, although that is just a common occurance for him. I swear it's because he eats way too quick.

Yeay I'm full term today!! I'm so proud of my body, I've grown a whole baby! Now just to get it out safely, and preferably not before I finish work (a week on Friday, eeek!)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on full term!

Aria nursed a little today without the shield. :) :dance: it frustrated her at first but we are getting there. Yay!


----------



## sparklez

good news all round:thumbup:

welcome to the group lesh, hope your mw appt went well 

well done Aria on nursing better every day

congrats on 37 weeks monkey, any day now...

well done to everyone and their OH for nesting - zombie, jp, junebugs, anyone else I forgot, I'm halfway through getting things ready which means it's messier than when I started! have pre washed all our new cloth nappies and to make up te loads I have washed all the new baby clothes bedding and toys so now have LOADS of this to do :iron:!!

Trying to clear all the junk out of the house so going to take carpet offcuts to the tip, unwanted gifts to the charity shop then post some things I sold on ebay

becstar, I know just how you feel, we're getting so close now, I've already declined a the sweep they offer at 40 weeks and trying not to think too much about what will happen at the subsequent appointments. Trying to get the house as sorted as possible then hopefully feeling relaxed and ready will be enough to kick start things... fingers crossed


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar- I know a women who always goes during the 43rd week of pregnancy and all three of her babies have been fine! Sometimes thats just how babys need to cook. I went 41+5 with DS. Hopefully you wont even have to worry about it, but just remember you are in control of what happens. If your mommy instincts are telling you something, make sure you listen :flow: dont give into pressure, unless there's a dang good, medical reason (and not just because you are "way over"). You can do it hun, but im hopeful you wont have to :hugs:

monkeydo-happy full term! :dance: i can't wait to join you! :friends:

Swan-thats excellent news!

Sparkles-i can't believe you are so clsoe to your EDD :shock::yipee:


----------



## amandad192

Happy full term monkeydo!!

Swan, that's great Aria is doing so well. I really hope I have your motivation when it comes to BF!!

Becstar I'm getting a little nervous too. Liam was born at 40+10. I was so lucky to go into labour the night before I was supposed to be induced. I was soo impatient and couldn't wait for him to come out. I'm a lot more patient this time. Maybe because I'm nervous (or F***ING TERRIFIED) about looking after a newborn and a toddler, so I won't be agreeing to an induction date until I really can't take any more of being pregnant and I expect that to be 21 days over unless it's medically advised before then.

AFM, I just got back from my midwife app. Amelia is 2/5ths engaged!! She couldn't find my blood results so she's going to check with the hospital to see if they have them and let me know. 38 weeks and this was my 2nd app that I didn't have to have blood taken. 
I'm a list maker and have everything ticked off all my lists other than grabbing some drinks from the local shop for when I'm in labour (the shop is only 4 doors away so can send OH at anytime if I think things are starting) But I feel so unprepared. I feel like I've forgotten something important. Is it normal to feel so unprepared even though you have everything ready??


----------



## Guppy051708

Awesome progress Amanda!


----------



## TeQuiero

I haven't packed my bag yet.... I have packed Adelina's clothes though! I know where everything is, but I have to get something to put everything in. And I need to buy some of the travel sized shampoo and conditioner that I use, I have plenty of body washes that I can just grab one of the many to throw in the bag.

Adelina has been moving so much lately (mostly to kick to try to make more room), but it has been funny to feel her actually move that much. She's been mostly lazy for the last few months... to the point that I sometimes have to harass her into moving for me.


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies, well an update from my appt today.

The little man is head down :D finally so i am now on my ball and bouncing a little - i am hoping he will stay there :thumbup:

I then had to wait an hour for my consultant to make his mind up on what the plan is going to be and this is it:

as of saturday i have to go to hospital everyday for a CTG, i am not sure why i have to have this every day but i do.

at 36 weeks + 6 days i will be going in for a membrane sweep, i have to go on the hospital's date which i wasnt happy about but this means i will be having this a week tomorrow.

Then for induction, my old consultant wanted to induce me at 38 weeks, but he is now the head of the gyny and mat ward and couldnt see any of his patients any more due to being to busy. My new consultant is great and wanted to induce me this friday but had to meet in the middle with the other consultant which means getting induced on saturday 28th Jan :cry: which is Logan's angelversery:cry:

i have had to agree with this day as i have to think about the safety of this baby (im secretly hoping when i have to call up on the 28th they will be to busy and that i will get to wait till the 29th)

So i am now in a mad panic to make sure i have everything for the baby and doing the final washing and drying. 

We had the new carpets fitted in the babys room so i can now get all the furnature in place as well :D

I think i better get packing my hospital bag :happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Just wondering as I've never done this before...what's bad about being induced? Is it more painful? I have a consultant appt next week and they're thinking about inducing if I go over 40 weeks because my fundal measurements are so small.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Monkeydo: HAPPY FULL TERM!!! :hugs:

Mumanddad: What great news that the little one is head down! I'm sorry that they plan to induce you on Logan's birthday :cry: but if they do, just try to think of it as Logan being a very personal Guardian Angel <3 I like to think that the reason my pregnancy has gone so amazing this time around is because I have Serenity protecting her little sister. But if him and Logan share a birthday, maybe thats just something special that they can both share and it'll be an easy icebreaker if and when you decide to tell him about Logan. But try not to stress, I'm sure everything will work out the way it's meant to! :hugs:

so DH came home from work yesterday and gave me the biggest hug ever! When he pulled away I noticed he was crying!! At first that worried me because I thought maybe something happened to the car and he was afraid to tell me :haha: but when I asked him what was wrong he told me he felt really bad because he could tell that I worked so hard cleaning all day and he felt like he left me too much for me to do alone. He was upset because I look so tired and run down and he said I should be relaxing and not using all my energy to clean. But I explained that getting everything ready for the baby makes me happy and it's something that I enjoy doing, even if it does take a lot out of me :hugs: The rest of the night we cuddled and watched movies, he didn't even get on his computer or the playstation at all! He just kept rubbing my belly and telling me how happy he is and how proud of me he is. :cloud9:

cerclage removal is TOMORROW!! AHHH!! so excited!! If you dont hear from me by tomorrow night theres a good possibility that it's because the little one is on her way!! I better go get my hospital bag ready!!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

ellitigg said:


> Just wondering as I've never done this before...what's bad about being induced? Is it more painful? I have a consultant appt next week and they're thinking about inducing if I go over 40 weeks because my fundal measurements are so small.

Just depends on how its done. I would DEF read up and really understand the induction process before agreeing to it. I think they may induction slightly differently in the states, but here you usually get pitocin, at some point...that stuff, IMO is Satan in a Bag....unlike naturally progressing labor, pitocin contractions come out of no where-they dont build like natural contractions. They are usually more powerful, stronger, longer, closer together, and more frequent....i only know two women who had pit and didn't end up with an Epi..however, all women are different. That may not be your experience. Maybe it will go really well and you wont think anything of it. Its all a matter of perspective...but id say in general it is more painful...of course, there are meds for that, but one intervention after the next is something to ponder. 

P.S. i dont know your situation, but fundal height can be off in any direction by 2 weeks...and even then sometimes its not accurate, and towards the end if the baby drops down at all, it can make the FH smaller than it actually is. Not to mention some women dont make big babies! Im hardly 5 foot 1. DS was only 7lbs and 10oz at birth...i was almost 42 weeks! But he was perfectly healthy! Just like adults come in all shapes and sizes, so do babies ;) ..FH alone, personally i wouldnt induce for that reason, but thats something you have to decide.


----------



## tiggertea

Discuss the options with your dr/mw elli.
I think they usually start with pessaries here which will be a slower approach than the drip, which as guppy says just starts everything at top level with no gradual build up. I had the drip after I got an epidural last time (lots of reasons behind both choices that I'll not clog the board with now!), and can confirm that even with the epi, there wasn't the pain, but it certainly wound the contractions up a notch, both in pressure and length. 

Having said all that though, I don't think it's something that you should go into being afraid of. Labour will hurt no matter how you do it (not to be negative! :lol:) and I think, especially if you haven't been through it before, keeping an open mind about everything is key. :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

Guppy051708 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering as I've never done this before...what's bad about being induced? Is it more painful? I have a consultant appt next week and they're thinking about inducing if I go over 40 weeks because my fundal measurements are so small.
> 
> Just depends on how its done. I would DEF read up and really understand the induction process before agreeing to it. I think they may induction slightly differently in the states, but here you usually get pitocin, at some point...that stuff, IMO is Satan in a Bag....unlike naturally progressing labor, pitocin contractions come out of no where-they dont build like natural contractions. They are usually more powerful, stronger, longer, closer together, and more frequent....i only know two women who had pit and didn't end up with an Epi..however, all women are different. That may not be your experience. Maybe it will go really well and you wont think anything of it. Its all a matter of perspective...but id say in general it is more painful...of course, there are meds for that, but one intervention after the next is something to ponder.
> 
> P.S. i dont know your situation, but fundal height can be off in any direction by 2 weeks...and even then sometimes its not accurate, and towards the end if the baby drops down at all, it can make the FH smaller than it actually is. Not to mention some women dont make big babies! Im hardly 5 foot 1. DS was only 7lbs and 10oz at birth...i was almost 42 weeks! But he was perfectly healthy! Just like adults come in all shapes and sizes, so do babies ;) ..FH alone, personally i wouldnt induce for that reason, but thats something you have to decide.Click to expand...

I've measured small all the way through but whenever they've done a growth scan, LO has measured exactly average so I guess the poor thing must just be a lil bit squished in there! I assume they'd induce in that circumstance because LO might not have enough room but I have no idea really. I think last mw appt, LO was head down, 3/5 so hopefully he'll be putting in an appearance before 40 weeks anyway :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds like its a possibility for sure!


----------



## becstar

Induction can be more painful due to the drugs and also since it is an intervention it can trigger the cascade of interventions, where one leads to another and another... 

For me it wasn't so much the pain or the delivery, just sitting about in the sodding hospital for two days being ignored by busy midwives, waiting to go into labour. I hated that more than I can tell you.


----------



## Junebugs

Hey girls i have a question for you... i know my Dr. will offer me next week to have my membranes sweeped... what do you girls think about that???....


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Hey girls i have a question for you... i know my Dr. will offer me next week to have my membranes sweeped... what do you girls think about that???....

Well i had a sweep at 40 weeks and again at 41 weeks...didn't go into labor until 41+4 and he didn't arrive until 41+5...so for me, i dont think it worked....but tbh, i believe its one of those things (like every other "natural induction:" method) that it will only "work" if you were going to go into labor anyways.

...i would probably wait until i was 40 weeks to do that though...even though 37 is considered full term, theres a reason why the baby sticks around and thats a risk i wouldnt take until 40 weeks, but thats a personal choice and only what you think matters :flower:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ugh...I'm a bit overwhelmed. Trying to get stuff together for hospital bag. I know I need stuff for me, Dh, and baby. But I'm not sure exactly WHAT. I've looked at some lists and they have diapers and wipes and those sorts on them...but I'm pretty sure the hospital will have those for us while there...? Same with the humongous pads for me. Of course, I guess I do need to buy some of those...but where do you find them? Should I bring breast pads or will they supply them?? 

Right now I have out:
For me-
lip gloss
capri sweat pants
socks
blanket
bath robe

For Dh-
2 pairs shorts
2 t-shirts
1 long sleeved shirt
1 sweat pants
1 socks
1 undies

For baby-
Boppy
a couple outfits for the hospital
going home outfit
2 pairs socks
1 pair scratch mittens
2 hats
2 blankets
baby book (for prints)
stuffed animal (just cuz...)

I know I still need:
Other clothes for me
toiletries
pillows
blanket for Dh (he gets cold really easily)
massage oil
candy bags to give to staff
phone/ipad/camera chargers
Phones
Ipads
cameras
meds
and then I'll have a couple magazines and my 3DS

What else?? People say "Huge panties". I understand you don't want anything tight...do I really need to go buy a couple pairs of huge panties?? Will they even stay on?? Every list I see says nightgown...but I don't wear nightgowns. I sleep in t-shirts and my undies. Figured I'd sleep in t-shirt and sweats there??


----------



## KjConard

Just wanted to update everyone that we had our baby girl, Cameryn Olivia, this morning at 4:17am after 5 hours of labor. I was already past 7cm dilated when we got to the hospital. She weighed 6lbs exactly and measured at 18 1/2 inches. We are so blessed and I will post pictures once we get back home tomorrow! I am so beyond happy!


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz kj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls i have a question for you... i know my Dr. will offer me next week to have my membranes sweeped... what do you girls think about that???....
> 
> Well i had a sweep at 40 weeks and again at 41 weeks...didn't go into labor until 41+4 and he didn't arrive until 41+5...so for me, i dont think it worked....but tbh, i believe its one of those things (like every other "natural induction:" method) that it will only "work" if you were going to go into labor anyways.
> 
> ...i would probably wait until i was 40 weeks to do that though...even though 37 is considered full term, theres a reason why the baby sticks around and thats a risk i wouldnt take until 40 weeks, but thats a personal choice and only what you think matters :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Guppy! That's what i thought aswell.... :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, KJ!! Can't wait to see pics!! 

JP-- I think it really does depend on the hospital, but I think most in the US will provide everything for baby while you're in-- diapers and wipes and formula if you use it, and huge pads for you. Even clothes for the baby to wear while you're there-- A L&D nurse I know said they actually prefer for moms not to dress the baby in clothes from home until they're being discharged because then they can recognize their babies (the ones that belong there in the ward as opposed to visiting babies) at a glance. 

I don't know how many babies actually visit... but that's what she said. :)

I don't wear nightgowns either... but I just wore a hospital gown while I was in. I put pants and a t-shirt on when I was going home, but I would not have wanted to put pants on before that. I did have a c-section, but I'm not sure how much difference that would have made. I think a nightie would be more comfy postpartum no matter how you get the baby out.


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on the arrival of Cameryn! :cloud9:

NP Junebugs :D


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that we had our baby girl, Cameryn Olivia, this morning at 4:17am after 5 hours of labor. I was already past 7cm dilated when we got to the hospital. She weighed 6lbs exactly and measured at 18 1/2 inches. We are so blessed and I will post pictures once we get back home tomorrow! I am so beyond happy!

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> Congratulations, KJ!! Can't wait to see pics!!
> 
> JP-- I think it really does depend on the hospital, but I think most in the US will provide everything for baby while you're in-- diapers and wipes and formula if you use it, and huge pads for you. Even clothes for the baby to wear while you're there-- A L&D nurse I know said they actually prefer for moms not to dress the baby in clothes from home until they're being discharged because then they can recognize their babies (the ones that belong there in the ward as opposed to visiting babies) at a glance.
> 
> I don't know how many babies actually visit... but that's what she said. :)
> 
> I don't wear nightgowns either... but I just wore a hospital gown while I was in. I put pants and a t-shirt on when I was going home, but I would not have wanted to put pants on before that. I did have a c-section, but I'm not sure how much difference that would have made. I think a nightie would be more comfy postpartum no matter how you get the baby out.

Good point about the baby clothes during the stay!! 
I'll probably just stay in the hospital gown, lol. I'll look through my pajama bin to see if maybe I have a nightie that my mom gave me or something...I really don't think so!! Haha!


----------



## ellitigg

Congratulations Kj!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats KJ! I can't wait to see a photo of our newest Valentine! :hugs: Rest up and enjoy! xoxo

Ellitigg, I thought pitocin was evil. :lol: I was given a small dose to try and regulate my contractions because my labor was lasting so long, the doctors were concerned about my exhaustion levels even though I swore I was fine... and that (the pit) just made it worse. I got to 8cm before they needed to give me an epidural, because my body was so physically exhausted, I never would have been able to push Aria out of me. The contractions were ten times more painful, came so fast and so fiercely. My husband and I believe that had I not had pitocin, I would not have needed an epidural. But the doctors made their judgement call based on how long I'd already been in labor, and how much I was struggling to get my contractions regulated. They delayed for quite some time and I was grateful for that, but it was still not pleasant. lol. Next time, I will keep my wits about me and refuse the pitocin - I had researched it beforehand, but was getting so emotional (blaming myself for why my labor was taking so long... clearly a bit strung on hormones haha) that I permitted them to 'assist' and well, it went crazy painful downhill from there. xDD

JP, I'd ask but my hospital gave me everything I needed - pads, chucks, undies, etc. so I didn't need to worry at all about that. :)


----------



## RJ2

KjConard said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that we had our baby girl, Cameryn Olivia, this morning at 4:17am after 5 hours of labor. I was already past 7cm dilated when we got to the hospital. She weighed 6lbs exactly and measured at 18 1/2 inches. We are so blessed and I will post pictures once we get back home tomorrow! I am so beyond happy!

Congrats Kj and welcome to another little Valentine.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats KJ!! Hope you are both doing well!! :hugs:

JP, I took some pants jammas so that I could get up and walk around the hospital, as my hospital makes you get up and walk around before you can be discharged (so like the night before). And I took a long shirt kind of nightgown.... You want something that can be easily lifted, they will check to make sure that your uterus is shrinking back down as it is supposed to. As for nursing pads, my hospital has a box of them in the room for me to use, as well as diaper and wipes. They supplied fishnet type of panties for use with the HUGE pads, and they even had awesome ice pack pads that helped with swelling and pain!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, yes, the mesh undies!! Good memories... :nope: 
:haha:


----------



## RedheadBabies

KjConard said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that we had our baby girl, Cameryn Olivia, this morning at 4:17am after 5 hours of labor. I was already past 7cm dilated when we got to the hospital. She weighed 6lbs exactly and measured at 18 1/2 inches. We are so blessed and I will post pictures once we get back home tomorrow! I am so beyond happy!

Congrats on the arrival of sweet Cameryn!! Glad mom and baby are doing well. Can't wait to see pictures!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## TeQuiero

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ah, yes, the mesh undies!! Good memories... :nope:
> :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: They work for the time being!! With DS2 they did not want to go up right! lol


----------



## Jokerette

COngrats KJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. had my 34 week appt and had an internal due to contractions and pain and such down below.. am 1cm dilated.. dr said he thinks it will still be a few weeks though so hoping he is right.. lol.. did the gbs in case baby comes early.. next appt is feb 1st, so last two weeks.. will have another internal if i have been contracting.. which im sure i will be since i have been for awhile on and off.. wait and see now..


----------



## becstar

Congratulations KJC! Wonderful news. X


----------



## amandad192

Congrats KJ, looking forward to seeing pics x


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats kj x


----------



## swanxxsong

I still have a pair or two of meshies that they sent home with me.... :rofl: :rofl:

I think I may wear them for hubby once I get my clearance to have sex again (Valentines Day, as it were...) :haha: ;)


----------



## Jokerette

Swan hahahahaha!!


----------



## monkeydo

Congratulations KJ!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: @ swan


lilrojo-hope baby stays put for a couple more weeks


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: @ swan!! 
Mine of course got thrown away... too bad, 'cause I'm sure Dh would've loved them for V-day!! :haha:
...Not that it's going to be any sort of magical, romantic evening... I'll be 38 weeks pregnant... and NOT trying to induce... so no :sex: happening here!


----------



## dizzyangel

Huge congratulations KJ!! Cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## dizzyangel

Second to last day at work today - thank god!
Im getting so bored sat here every day with so little to do......I cant start a proper job as it will take me longer than 2 days to complete......and later they are sending me out shopping to get sugar, coffee and cleaning stuff etc. Do they not realise how much of a pain in the arse it is to waddle into town to the supermarket and back again?!?!? grrrrrr!


----------



## mumanddad

i hope your last days go quickly


----------



## Guppy051708

you are so close to being done with work! thats awesome!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

dizzyangel said:


> Second to last day at work today - thank god!
> Im getting so bored sat here every day with so little to do......I cant start a proper job as it will take me longer than 2 days to complete......and later they are sending me out shopping to get sugar, coffee and cleaning stuff etc. Do they not realise how much of a pain in the arse it is to waddle into town to the supermarket and back again?!?!? grrrrrr!

Hehe they probably figure that'll keep you busy for awhile... :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Congrats KJ!! :)

I started having proper contractions last night, they got to 6 mins apart, were strong (not super long though) so I forced myself to sleep and lo and behold, nothing this morning. Damn. Hopefully they did something though, since they were that strong.

I'd love if someone could take DD today so I could get on with some cleaning up/prepping!


----------



## TeQuiero

Is it bad that Valentine's Day is the only reason I want Addy to be late? It is DH and I's 4th wedding anniversary, that means no getting lucky if she comes a little early or on time! :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

TeQuiero said:


> Is it bad that Valentine's Day is the only reason I want Addy to be late? It is DH and I's 4th wedding anniversary, that means no getting lucky if she comes a little early or on time! :haha:

your DH is a lucky guy! thats the furthest thing from my mind right now... LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## sparklez

congrats KJ, another :pink:, when are all the boys going to get here?!!


----------



## sparklez

Guppy051708 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering as I've never done this before...what's bad about being induced? Is it more painful? I have a consultant appt next week and they're thinking about inducing if I go over 40 weeks because my fundal measurements are so small.
> 
> Just depends on how its done. I would DEF read up and really understand the induction process before agreeing to it. I think they may induction slightly differently in the states, but here you usually get pitocin, at some point...that stuff, IMO is Satan in a Bag....unlike naturally progressing labor, pitocin contractions come out of no where-they dont build like natural contractions. They are usually more powerful, stronger, longer, closer together, and more frequent....i only know two women who had pit and didn't end up with an Epi..however, all women are different. That may not be your experience. Maybe it will go really well and you wont think anything of it. Its all a matter of perspective...but id say in general it is more painful...of course, there are meds for that, but one intervention after the next is something to ponder.
> 
> P.S. i dont know your situation, but fundal height can be off in any direction by 2 weeks...and even then sometimes its not accurate, and towards the end if the baby drops down at all, it can make the FH smaller than it actually is. Not to mention some women dont make big babies! Im hardly 5 foot 1. DS was only 7lbs and 10oz at birth...i was almost 42 weeks! But he was perfectly healthy! Just like adults come in all shapes and sizes, so do babies ;) ..FH alone, personally i wouldnt induce for that reason, but thats something you have to decide.Click to expand...

My main reason for avoiding induction if possible is that once you've started e.g. with the pessary you are then 'on the clock' and hospital staff tend to be timing progress/ wanting to move things on- so like bec says it can lead to more and more intervention, once you've had the pessary that makes manual rupture of membranes more likely and epi more likely and c section more likely. also any drugs cross the placenta and go into the baby so I want to avoid if poss.

and junebugs - I agree with guppy, lots of people have sweeps that don't work and say they only work if labour is iminent anyway so I figure if it's about to happen anyway why not just wait? I've already declined sweep at 40 weeks which is offered routinely here, I wouldn't consider it until 42 weeks (unless I get really fed up in next 2 weeks!)

only one day of work left dizzy, that's great x


----------



## mumanddad

sparklez said:


> congrats KJ, another :pink:, when are all the boys going to get here?!!

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that Valentine's Day is the only reason I want Addy to be late? It is DH and I's 4th wedding anniversary, that means no getting lucky if she comes a little early or on time! :haha:
> 
> your DH is a lucky guy! thats the furthest thing from my mind right now... LOL!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: looking at our track record for the last 2 weeks or so, he would probably disagree! One of us is definitely exhausted all of the time (he's been asleep every night this week at least an hour ahead of me). I just like to think of it as a way to encourage labor!! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... do we have all girls so far??


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow... do we have all girls so far??

We do! I was just telling DH that last night (yes, dh frequently asks me "whats happening on the B-N-B" :haha:)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:haha: Nerd! 
My DH mocks me about it... but I always tell my mom when my BnB friends have babies or get BFP's. :blush: 

Well, dr's appt today went well. Everything is good, and I now have my section date: Feb 22! :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Wow... do we have all girls so far??
> 
> We do! I was just telling DH that last night (yes, dh frequently asks me "whats happening on the B-N-B" :haha:)Click to expand...

Haha so does mine


----------



## Guppy051708

:blush: so glad im not alone haha

Yay for baby coming date!! :yipee: is it totally more real now that you have a date?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Guppy051708 said:


> :blush: so glad im not alone haha
> 
> Yay for baby coming date!! :yipee: is it totally more real now that you have a date?!

Yes. TBH, I'm freaking out just a little. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Wow... do we have all girls so far??
> 
> We do! I was just telling DH that last night (yes, dh frequently asks me "whats happening on the B-N-B" :haha:)Click to expand...

LOL... My DH ask me the same thing!!!! HAAHAHHAA


----------



## swanxxsong

OH always asks me too, "how many more babies were born??" He was fascinated how many we've had so far, and that it's not just the 'due first' babies coming. lol. He's like, "I'm learning more about this baby thing everyday just from hearing about your group of friends online!" :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

Eep my Christmas bonus was just sent to my account! :dance: Woot, what timing! :lol:


----------



## nightkd

My DH is a member on here, so he doesn't bother asking, he'll just get on here :lol:


----------



## Jokerette

My DH also thinks its funny/cute when i tell him about my BNB girls! He is in shock that there have already been several babies... i think it makes it seem even more real, both to him and me!!! ;)


----------



## TeQuiero

Every time I tell DH that there are so many babies coming early he tells Addy that she has to wait! I am like NOOOOOOOO!! :haha: He is ready, but he wants to make sure that she is ready!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats KJ!!!

Just thought I'd post a little update - Cassandra is up to 4lbs 10oz and Heather is at 4lbs 7oz so they are growing like crazy. They are both over 17" long now. Unfortunately they are both still in the NICU - trying to get the bottle feeding thing down (apparently it's late in the process that they figure out the whole suck, swallow, breathe thing). But they are taking probably 60% of their feedings by bottle which is good.. hopefully it will be just another few weeks. I'd post more pictures but I keep forgetting to take them since I see them everyday. Can't wait to see everyone else's new additions!! You girls are almost there, it may suck but they do benefit so much from being inside that it really is the best place for them.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tobaira- your girls sound like they are doing so well <3 
thats exciting!
Sorry if you alreeady mentioned this, but when do you get to take them home? or are they home now?

AFM- i went through all of DSs cloth diapers. I split them up. Isaiah will have 31 of them and Elliot will have 32 diapers. I have been busy trying to adjust the settings and such, so i dont have to deal with it later....its taking forever though lol.
:laundry::hangwashing: I also swept and mopped the kitchen and dining room....somehow my house still looks like a mess :blush: Im not into the nesting or anything, but the MWs are coming next week and im embarassed :blush: i wish i had more motivation though, because there is so much to get done! We still have boxing that never got unpacked from when we bought the house....in June :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww, glad things are going well Tobaira! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Tobaira so glad to hear an update on your little girls! Tomorrow they will be one month old!!! :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Tobaira, it is great to see an update about the girls!! I was literally just thinking about you all. I am glad that they are growing so well and that they are catching on to bottle feeding! :hugs:


----------



## suzzle

Hi everyone :hi:

Glad your girls are doing well Tobiara :cloud9:

So, I had my growth scan today.... LO is approx. 6lb 7oz already at 36w3d :-0
Going back to see consultant on Wednesday for a cervical exam & possibly the first of my steroid injections. Hope my cervix plays along, if so I'm planning on asking for the AROM ASAP & if it doesn't work or cervix is unfavourable then it will be a section as (grudgingly) planned on 31/01 - which is only a week on Tuesday :cloud9:

Hope you are all well :hugs:

Oh, and I've had a pretty crappy week so far, slipped on Wed morning & did sideways splits before falling in a heap on the floor. It was SO sore :cry: I'd cut my painkillers down to just paracetamol & the occasional cocodamol or dihydrocodeine at night. I'm so angry, but LO is fine thankfully. Just taking it easy until I recover & will stop the hardcore meds again ASAP! Plus our TV died tonight!!!! So I may have to interact with the kids/DH! 

Nice things that happened are I decided to treat myself to a new orthopaedic bed, I'm going to collect my travel system/Moses basket & bits tomorrow AND I had a mega long scan today. Will upload the facial profile pic tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## RJ2

Help.

Charlie is getting the hiccups during every feed without fail and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to stop or prevent them as they tend to cause her to become distressed.

Nothing I have tried has worked.:shrug:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Hi ladies. I've been MIA for a week now for good reason. My beautiful baby girl surprised us with an early entry into the world. Alaina was born on 13 January weighing a tiny 2.1kgs and 45cms. She was born at 36 weeks due to her not having any more space to grow in my uterus and the waters had already started drying up. Motherhood has been fantastic and my darling Alaina is a really good baby. she is 1 week old today and thriving. 



It's been wonderful going through this amazing journey with you all and I look to hearing of the birth of your little blessings. :hugs:


----------



## amandad192

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. I've been MIA for a week now for good reason. My beautiful baby girl surprised us with an early entry into the world. Alaina was born on 13 January weighing a tiny 2.1kgs and 45cms. She was born at 36 weeks due to her not having any more space to grow in my uterus and the waters had already started drying up. Motherhood has been fantastic and my darling Alaina is a really good baby. she is 1 week old today and thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been wonderful going through this amazing journey with you all and I look to hearing of the birth of your little blessings. :hugs:

Congratulations!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww congratulations BabyA!! Glad to hear all is well with you and your beloved little girl! :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats BabyA!


----------



## mumanddad

BabyAngelic said:


> Hi ladies. I've been MIA for a week now for good reason. My beautiful baby girl surprised us with an early entry into the world. Alaina was born on 13 January weighing a tiny 2.1kgs and 45cms. She was born at 36 weeks due to her not having any more space to grow in my uterus and the waters had already started drying up. Motherhood has been fantastic and my darling Alaina is a really good baby. she is 1 week old today and thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been wonderful going through this amazing journey with you all and I look to hearing of the birth of your little blessings. :hugs:

Congratulations hun x


----------



## sparklez

yay congratulations baby A on another valentine girl :cloud9:


----------



## sparklez

RJ2 said:


> Help.
> 
> Charlie is getting the hiccups during every feed without fail and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to stop or prevent them as they tend to cause her to become distressed.
> 
> Nothing I have tried has worked.:shrug:

No experience but I looked on llli.org and their forums have a lot of people asking about hiccups in newborns, apparently they're really common just due to digestive system being immature and something she'll grow out of. Here's one of the threads https://forums.llli.org/showthread.php?89183-Hiccups&highlight=hiccup So not much you can do to stop them, just reassure her. hth xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, BabyA!!!! 

Another girl! :) Where are all the boys at? 

RJ2, DS used to get the hiccups after every feed. It seemed he had them almost constantly, and my DH asked the dr at his 1st appt-- and the dr said it's completely normal and doesn't hurt them or anything. 
Although I would guess you maybe could scare them out of her? (Kidding.) Haha actually I tried that with Crumb the other day-- fetal hiccups can be annoying! And for the record, scaring him/her didn't work. :shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats!! Another girl!!!!


----------



## monkeydo

Congratulations BabyAngelic!! Another baby girl in the group :)

RJ2 - I don't have any advice, but did Charlie get a lot of hiccups in the womb? Just wondering because my baby hiccups at least twice a day for a good 5 minutes, so wondering if I need to prepare myself?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

monkey-- I never noticed DS hiccuping in the womb. Which isn't to say he didn't do it, but I never felt it. So I don't think the two are necessarily related. I hope not, anyway, or both our babies are going to be crazy hiccuppers!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aria hiccuped a lot in the womb, at least 3-5 x a day and at first she had hiccups about as often. She's getting better now though lol.


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Did ya miss me?...........

Im finally back online Girls :yipee:

Its 11.40pm here now though, so off to :sleep: Catch up with you all soon

Anyone put me the updates into a nutshell please, as im pretty sure I wont be able to read back almost 2 weeks!! :coffee:


----------



## _dreamer_

congratulations babya :) can't believe thats another girl!


----------



## ellitigg

Yup my LO is hiccuping constantly! Now that I'm nearly due, they are so strong that my DH can feel them too. A lot of the time it seems to be caused by me eating or drinking but I've also noticed them a lot when I sit or lie down. I'm hoping that just means LO has a strong diaphragm :D


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats on Alaina's arrival!!!
Is it just me or are the girl babies in this group ready to meet their mamas! lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats BabyA!!!!! :happydance:

So I got the Cervical Cerclage was removed yesterday :happydance: but I didn't dilate at all like I was hoping I would :( So now I just wait :)


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats BabyA!! :hugs:

Kelly, welcome back to us!! :wave: In a nut shell we have had Swan, RJ2, KJ, and BabyA deliver their little girls. I feel like I am forgetting someone from the last 2 weeks.... if I am I am sincerely sorry (brain isn't functioning properly at this point)!

AFM: today was a Drs appointment, I gained back my 3lbs I had lost. Addy's heartbeat was in the 160s and she is measuring at 35.5cm. My next appt. is on Thursday (26th) at 1115, and I am going to be getting checked again (MW didn't check today) :happydance:


----------



## Tobaira

congrats babyA!!!!!

RJ- they told me in the nicu that babies in general just get the hiccups a lot. My two get them quite a bit - before, during, after feedings - and it breaks my heart hearing them hiccup so I know what you are talking about. but I guess it's just normal and they keep telling me the hiccups bother me more than they do the girls.

sorry to hear about your week suzzle - hope the weekend is better

guppy - it turns out the girls may be coming home in the next few days. The food fairy arrived and suddenly they both figured out the suck, swallow, breathe process. They call it the food fairy in the NICU because just out of the blue they figure out how to do it, almost like magic. And it's true it is kinda like magic. Usually you don't see the process because it happens while they are still in the womb. So yeah, they told me Cassandra will either come home tomorrow or Sunday and Heather just a day or two after. So I'm excited and terrified at the same time =)


----------



## becstar

Congrats BabyA!!! Wonderful news. And Tobaira, I'm glad the fairy has been!

Monkey, La had hiccups every night around 10ish in the womb and then the first few weeks outside, too!

All ok here, had a toddler sleeping on my chest for the last 2 nights so I'm shattered and in bed already (8pm!). Poor La has had a nasty cough that made her wake screaming and today got a fever too. The nurse couldn't see an obvious infection but gave her antibiotics as her ear was a bit pink and her tonsils enlarged, so let's hope she gets better quickly. She lay on the sofa cuddling me for 2 hours watching tv earlier, that's not like my ball of energy at all!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! thats so very exciting Tobaira! Im so happy for you! and so glad to hear the Food Fairy made her appearance!


----------



## Junebugs

CONGRATZ BABY A!!

YAY Tobaria!! That is great news!!!!

Kelly i was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how everything was going with you!!! Happy to see that you are back!


----------



## Jokerette

Tobaira that's great news!!!! You must be so happy! So glad the food fairy arrived :)

------ omg ladies my weight gain has sped up! Ahhhh! The last three weeks I have gained 2-3lbs per weeks. I had been pretty consistent at 1lb per week. My total is now up to 33lbs at 36 weeks pregnant... I was average size pre-pregnancy. Is this ok? I'm just worried if I keep gaining at this rate I'll put on another 10lbs in the last month alone! :O


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette, as long as you are eating healthy and doing safe exercising, then its perfect! 
...i hate how doctors push the guidelines...every body and every pregnancy is different. As long as you are getting good foods and remaining safely active, your body will gain how it needs to. no worries :flower:

i know with DS thats how i gained towards the end as well. then around week 40 I remained stable and i didnt gain.


----------



## RJ2

monkeydo said:


> Congratulations BabyAngelic!! Another baby girl in the group :)
> 
> RJ2 - I don't have any advice, but did Charlie get a lot of hiccups in the womb? Just wondering because my baby hiccups at least twice a day for a good 5 minutes, so wondering if I need to prepare myself?!

Not particularly no. I can't remember who suggested it but I've been feeding her when she gets them and the disappear pretty quick.

Welcome back Kelly.


----------



## nightkd

Congrats BabyA! :)

Reading about babies having hiccups in and out of the womb on here seems to have started Peawich off :lol: She's been REALLY quiet today and for the past couple of days I've been having really painful gas pains, lots of gas, going to the bathroom a lot (though I'm still constipated, not having loose stools like I did when I was in labour with E) and having sciatic pains, generally, rather than just when I need to poop :blush: I think Peawich has dropped down further and I'm hoping the excess gas/needing to poop more often could be my body getting ready to clear out... Otherwise I may have a stomach bug :lol: I was seriously shivery last night and feeling like I was going to throw up when the urge to go to the bathroom hit me... No fever or anything btw. Just weird!

Would be handy for labour to start this weekend, as then DH gets a longer period of time off with me and there's definitely going to be someone to take E this weekend (as opposed to mid week when everyone is working!!!). I dunno though, I'm going between labour feeling imminent and then thinking I'm going to at least get into week 39 again... We'll see what happens. Gonna be trying a few different things this weekend to see if we can get anything proper going, including forcing DH (who hates feet) to give me a good foot/leg massage :haha::D


----------



## TeQuiero

Night, I am with you on the bathroom situation! I have been having so many problems, but thankfully last night it decided to let me have a little relief. At this point I would accept a little tummy bug to feel better. You are a week and a half ahead of me, so I am KMFX for you to be getting lucky!! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Oh yeah I forgot to mention... so I just started having sciatic nerve pain. Anyone else having that? Its been a shooting paint starting in my butt cheek radiating down my leg. oh the joys of pregnancy ;) But, I'm not ungrateful and i wouldnt trade it for anything... i keep reminding myself its all for Kenny 

The toughest thing about the sciatic nerve pain is that it mostly happens right when I sit down on the toilet... bad timing because then I want to jump and straighten my leg but of course I can't! LOL 

-------------------

nightkd- hope we see a birth update from you soon! :) fingers crossed for you! :) you dont have much longer until your due date so it could be soon.

Zombiekitten- hope youre doing well with the cerclage out! Thats pretty exciting and it could be soon for you too!

Guppy- thanks as always for your advice :)


----------



## Junebugs

nightkd said:


> Congrats BabyA! :)
> 
> Reading about babies having hiccups in and out of the womb on here seems to have started Peawich off :lol: She's been REALLY quiet today and for the past couple of days I've been having really painful gas pains, lots of gas, going to the bathroom a lot (though I'm still constipated, not having loose stools like I did when I was in labour with E) and having sciatic pains, generally, rather than just when I need to poop :blush: I think Peawich has dropped down further and I'm hoping the excess gas/needing to poop more often could be my body getting ready to clear out... Otherwise I may have a stomach bug :lol: *I was seriously shivery last night and feeling like I was going to throw up when the urge to go to the bathroom hit me... No fever or anything btw. Just weird!*
> 
> Would be handy for labour to start this weekend, as then DH gets a longer period of time off with me and there's definitely going to be someone to take E this weekend (as opposed to mid week when everyone is working!!!). I dunno though, I'm going between labour feeling imminent and then thinking I'm going to at least get into week 39 again... We'll see what happens. Gonna be trying a few different things this weekend to see if we can get anything proper going, including forcing DH (who hates feet) to give me a good foot/leg massage :haha::D

I have been feeling like that all day today. I felt like i am going to vomit on top of this cold i already have (head cold)


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back Kelly! :wave:

Jokerette, I wouldn't worry. Like Guppy said, as long as you're being aware of what you're eating and doing, it's NBD, imo. I gained almost 50 pounds and remember how much my doctors gave me crap for it, and how stressed I was, etc? I only have 17 more to lose now. :thumbup: So screw it. :) Just be as healthy as you can be and you'll be golden! :D :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I've got the sciatic pain. It hasn't been as bad this pregnancy as it was the last one. Just try not to stand for long periods if possible and lie on the opposite side. For me, the pain is on the left, so that means lying on my right instead of the left, but oh well. It helps.


----------



## saphire76

I am in the middle of reading back 6 pages but we have another valentine! Congrats kj!!!! Awesome news!!!


----------



## saphire76

And baby a!! Congrats! Wow it's all so real now. I'm getting nervous. I keep having weird feelings in my belly. I feel like I have to stretch but it like spazams and I feel like I'm
Pushing So i stop myself from stretching. I wonder if these are contractions of some sort? I've never had belly contractions before only back labor.
Next thur I have my growth ultra sound and 1st internal then I'll know what's up.
I have to keep up better on here.


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies, well you know how i was asking last week if you think my bump had dropped?... well i just took my 37 week bump picture yesterday and you can see i have def. dropped!
 



Attached Files:







bump (36).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









bump (37).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ellitigg

Wow Junebugs, that's a major drop! Maybe LO will be putting in an appearance soon :D


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats BabyA!

Off to update the OP. :dance:

News here: Pains aplenty and very uncomfortable ALL the time. This baby is a good bit bigger than Abbie was at this stage and I'm not a very tall lady so there's no room left to move in there. Next appt with consultant is Friday (27th) at just under 36weeks.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think we're all getting to that last-few-weeks uncomfortable stage. (Those of us who haven't had babies yet!) I had several people at the grocery store yesterday comment on how soon I must be having this baby! :blush: At least I'm obviously pregnant now and don't feel silly asking for help out with my groceries. 

Woke up with sore hips, stuffy nose, and swollen fingers. Yay pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I got the "end of pregnancy discomfort" on Friday 6th March 09 last time. Abbie was born at 1am on 10th! THIS is a whole new ball game for me! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my goodness, it's amazing you felt so good for so long! 
I actually wasn't very comfortable for most of my last pregnancy. So I am pretty happy I'm only just starting to suffer. :)


----------



## TeQuiero

I am only really uncomfortable when I try to sleep. I hurt to lay down, I hurt to sit up, so I just take tylenol and then hope that they start to work before it gets too terrible!


----------



## tiggertea

I flew through it all last time, no problems and missy came 11 days early. This time has been the opposite in every way. :dohh: I reckon it's just payback for having such an easy time before! :haha Ah well, it's all in a good cause! Can't wait to meet this one!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats on our newest baby!!! 

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty good! Things are pretty much the same here. I've Def dropped. My cold is mostly gone but I've got tons of mucus still which is making it kind of hard to breathe...feels like there's always film at the back of my throat. Ugh.


----------



## Guppy051708

JuneBugs- i def see a drop! :dance:


Anyone else getting loads of pressure in their lady garden? Sometimes standing up is just so intense!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JuneBugs- i def see a drop! :dance:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting loads of pressure in their lady garden? Sometimes standing up is just so intense!

Yep! Lots of pressure!


----------



## tiggertea

:thumbup:
Hubby panicked a little earlier when I said "honestly! sometimes it just feels like this baby is about to drop out!".... he thought I meant it ACTUALLY might drop out.... :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

I already carry so low, i can't tell...even when i dropped with Isaiah, no one else could tell either....but based on this pressure, im guessing baby did.....i actually checked myself the other night and i was 20% effaced, so i guess he's started his way down :dance: (not that it really means anything though because last time same thing happened and i went 41+5- but its nice knowing something is going on down there)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I feel pressure in the evening. It's like all day long, s/he just keeps getting lower and lower from me being upright, and then before I go to bed, I feel like s/he's gonna fall out, and then I wake up in the morning and s/he moved up again. :shrug: 

Pretty sure I _never_ dropped with DS, though. He just wanted to stay in.


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah was never fully engaged until WELL into labor (damn posteriors! :haha:). But he was at a -3 station for WEEKS (like from 36 weeks until almost 42). I think his posterior position had a lot to do with that though....once my water broke (it broke first, then within 5 min contractions started), he dropped down to a -1 station....took forever though. ...so i guess i didn't "technically" drop, but as long as the baby isn't floating, then thats what i count it as :smug: haha


----------



## ellitigg

Yep lots of pressure here too. Nearly bit off DH's head in the car on the way home from town as I started to get sooo uncomfortable. I'm pretty much only comfy when I'm standing up but then I'm too tired :shrug:

I think LO has dropped loads tho as my jeans feel more uncomfortable/don't fit properly anymore. Or maybe that's all the extra weight :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

Yep feeling lots of pressure too, i can barely walk sometimes x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, my maternity pants get sooo uncomfortable after awhile. Right where the band goes across the bottom of my bump. I've gotten to where I only put them on to go out somewhere and I change back into PJ pants as soon as I get back home. 

I might could benefit from some mat pants with the full belly panel, but I hate to spend money on new pants when I'm so close to the end.


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! how have you survived without those types of mat pants?! haha i love having the fully belly thing up...but i always carry super low, with all of my babies, so i guess maybe thats why....i can't wear the ones that just have the thin band...just makes me look fat and have fat rolls than a proper bump :blush:


----------



## Jokerette

I just feel like I need to say "ditto" on the last ten posts! Me too about changing into seats the second I am home! Me too about feeling pressure down there! Its getting harder to walk comfortably. And yes Junebugs you have totally dropped :)


----------



## becstar

Junebugs you have dropped!

My maternity trousers all dig in now, I'm getting pretty uncomfy and it feels like my skin is going to burst. I am really tired too but having to do loads of last things before the baby comes. I don't feel I'll ever be ready.

Tonight I am hennaing my hair and epilating my legs, let's see if that helps me to feel more ready.

After that I may strangle my husband.


----------



## becstar

Oh, and I have lots of pressure at the front of my pelvis, where the gap is? I'm waddling a bit, very sexy.


----------



## Guppy051708

Waddles are always sexy....gives ya more shake to the booty :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: That's how I look at it!! It's not a waddle! It's a sexy booty shake!! :rofl: 

With DS I had two pairs of those pants with the full panel and they were always drooping and I had to pull them up. Pain in the butt. Of course, these pants are always drooping, too... Even most of my pj pants droop. 

My mom got me the most awesome pants in the world for Christmas-- they are xhilaration from target and they are fleece-- microfleece, I think, whatever that means-- and they are soooo soft and the waistband is wide enough but not too wide... They're perfect. I'm hoping to buy myself another pair. At this point, I'd buy ten pairs if I could.


----------



## TeQuiero

I cannot wear the full belly panel pants... I have a thing about the extra layer on my belly (guess the same as how I cannot wear any socks other than no-shows). I have 2 pairs of maternity pants, 2 pairs of stretchy "yoga" pants, and other times I just wear my regular pants unbuttoned (with the buttons tucked in) with longer shirts. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, yeah, that's another thing. None of my shirts cover my belly anymore. :( Even maternity shirts, I'm constantly tugging on them and they ride up and my bump hangs out. :( How am I going to survive for four more weeks??


----------



## TeQuiero

I just steal Dh's shirts a lot of the time! :haha: At least he understands :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I wear a long cami underneath all of my shirts, that seems to do the trick


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have a maternity tank top and it's always riding up, too. :(


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is doing well!! Just wanted to check in and say hi!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks Ladies!! I really didnt even know i have dropped until i took that picture. I have felt alot more pressure on my cervix lately and it feels like he is going to fall out. I just heard that when you drop you feel alot of pressure in you pelvic area but i felt that kind of pressure in the 34th week. Again, i am only really feeling it in my cervix now....


----------



## nightkd

AmaryllisRed said:


> I have a maternity tank top and it's always riding up, too. :(

I'm having the same problem. Basically the only pants I wear now are maternity leggings, with a big panel to cover my belly, but recently the panel is making my belly itch so I have it folded down... So now when my maternity shirts ride up, my leggings ride down, so I show my furry bump off to everyone (in a restaurant today :blush:)... Rather annoying.


----------



## nightkd

We put down a deposit for a new bed today :yipee: It's going to replace a 20-30 year old bed we are sleeping on (makes us both hurt a LOT...) and is getting delivered tomorrow. :) I'm so excited! :D


----------



## becstar

Do you guys have bump bands? It is late to buy them but I used mine for ages breastfeeding too... you know, these https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens...=c&extcam=CSE_2010_Ggl_001&CAWELAID=838874154 

I still wore them after the birth under shirts, t-shirts etc so I could lift the top layer to feed Ilana and still have my wobbly belly covered/keep it warm. Also I wore them when not even pregnant as I'm quite tall so lots of t-shirts are too short anyway!


----------



## becstar

Right, so my hair is hennaed, I didn't epilate yet but it doesn't take long... was too annoyed yesterday to do it. 

Yesterday I washed up after every meal, put all the dishes away, did 3 loads of laundry and put the clothes away, including our bedding which I thenironed and replaced (husband helped with the duvet cover), tidied at intervals through the day, tidied my husband's t-shirt shelf in the wardrobe as although I only sorted it recently he has made a huge mess of it, emptied my wardrobe and sorted all the clothes neatly, made dough for pizzas and chopped ingredients for toppings, bathed Ilana, played with Ilana in her little tent, played with La and her Disney figures, got her clothes ready for bed.

Husband mostly sat around on his arse sorting out his old phone which he is selling, was grumpy as hell, moaned that I had chopped yellow peppers and not red ones, said I hadn't defrosted enough pizza sauce, told me the duvet cover was still wet round the edges. Then at 6.30 he decided he was incredibly stressed and needed to go out for a drink 'just for half an hour' and came back an hour later just as moody. At 7.30 I asked if he wanted to watch a show we had recorded and he said he was really tired and just wanted to go to bed.

He got up with La in the night twice the night before but insists it was more than that (it wasn't, I always wake for her), swore and moaned every time he did get up with her, got up at 7.30am for the day and then La came in to wake me three times and I could hear that he knew she was and he didn't stop her. I was up for the day by 8.30am. 

What bloody planet do men live on? The thing is, even if I talk to him about it he genuinely will not see the problem. He is just not there and doesn't see that I am 39 WEEKS BLOODY PREGNANT AND TIRED AND NEED TO BE LOOKED AFTER.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ARGH! :grr: 

Seriously. What planet DO they live on? Has he given you the "well _you're_ the one who wanted another baby" thing? THAT's my favorite. :wacko: 
Sorry he's been a pain lately. Here's hoping he straightens up. :hugs: 

Mine hasn't been too bad... I mean, he hasn't lifted a finger to help with housework or anything, but at least he's been staying up with DS from 6 until 7 so I can sleep 'til then or at least get a shower. I don't know. Sometimes I think it should be possible for men to get pregnant, 'cause then they'd have some clue what we go through.


----------



## Jokerette

becstar... ugh im sure he thought he was doing a huge favor getting up those two times, but youre right its a team thing and you are 39 weeks pregnant, its not that easy for you to just get up to look after La. :hugs: men are just clueless sometimes


----------



## Jokerette

okay, small vent session about my mom :growlmad:

So... growing up I was very close to both my parents. 2 years ago my parents got divorced when my mom left my dad unexpectedly. Ever since then I have become closer to my dad, but my mom and i have been tense ever since. We bicker and fight and its been a real struggle. Several years ago I told my mom that someday I wanted her in the delivery room when her first grandchild was born. But that was before we drifted apart. 

Since I got pregnant I sat down and told my mom that DH and I decided we only wanted it to be the 2 of us in the delivery room when I am in the final pushing stage. She keeps giving me the guilt trip about it saying that everyone she talks to says the grandmother should be in there, yada yada yada.

I told her that I would like to have her come in occasionally when I am in labor to help me get through the contractions and during the long hours, but NOT during the actual pushing. She keeps saying "okay, but if you change your mind I'll stay"... or " I have a feeling once I am there you;ll want me to stay during the birth"... or "all the ladies at my work say i should get to stay". :nope:

I also told her I want my mother-in-law to alternate with her and come in to help during the contractions but not during the actual pushing. My MIL is a *doula* and I am really really close to her. Honestly I sometimes think it would be more beneficial to have my MIL there with me the whole time, but I am trying to be nice and involve my mom a bit because i do think my mom will be good at helping me feel better when I am in pain and i know it will mean a lot to her.

But my mom will just not let it go. She says she thinks my MIL is pressuring me into having her in there (she's not), and she says she thinks the only reason I'm not letting anyone in the pushing stage is because i dont want to chose between my mom and my MIL. 

I am getting so mad and frustrated with her. I just want her to respect my decision and stop second guessing everything and just trust me that I know what I want and if i say I want them to both leave during the pushing then they better f-ing leave.

I'm almost at the point now where I dont feel like dealing with any of this and I just want me and DH there the whole time alone... but in reality I do think having my MIL there would be helpful as a doula, and i think my mom would be very nuturing if she would just stop pressuring me about letting her stay the whole time. So... argh! So annoying. My mom thinks I'm trying to not hurt my MIL's feelings, but really its my mom's feelings im trying to protect.

Anyway, me and DH invited mom and MIL over for dinner Thurs night to go over everything we expect from them if they are to help during the labor process. Hopefully my mom hears what we say and stops trying to push her own agenda.

thanks for letting me vent :(


----------



## ZombieKitten

*Jokerette*: i feel your pain! i had to have "the talk" with my mom too. I love my mother SO MUCH and we are very close, but she is also a wicked worry wort and she stresses me out so much. I had to tell her that I just want it to be me and DH... however, my MIL (who happens to be a nurse) will most likely be in there just to keep DH comfortable. DH is very anxious when it comes to hospitals and doctors, and he feels like they'll always try to pull the shades over his eyes so he wants his mom there to keep him calm, and inform him of any issue if the doctors are trying to "beat around the bush". I felt really bad when I told my mom that I don't want her in there but my MIL will be in there. But I talked to my mom and I explained to her that the only person I want with me is DH, and if it's going to take my MIL to keep DH comfortable, than so be it. I wasnt going to tell my mom she makes me to nervous because I didn't wanna hurt her feelings. But after talking with her for a while and explaining my reasoning, she understood (or she at least pretended to). It still hurt me though. I wish I could have my mom there but I KNOW for a fact that she'll stress me out too much. She calls me everyday to ask me how I'm feeling, and if I so much have a headache, she'll start CRYING and asking a million questions and the phone calls always end up with me near scolding her telling her to CHILL OUT! Then after I hang up I start crying because I feel bad that I just scolded my own mother. DH gets so frustrated with her because she calls EVERY SINGLE DAY (sometimes 3-4 times a day) and everytime she calls it always ends the same way, and he feels like she's putting unnecessary stress/guilt on me. Don't get me wrong, I am seriously truly blessed that I have a mother who loves me SO MUCH that she thinks to call me every day and she cares about me more than anything, but I wish she wouldnt get so upset over silly little things like me being tired and grumpy. The other day she called me crying because she mailed DH a birthday card but I guess she put the wrong zipcode so she got it back in the mail, and she went on and on about how she was so sorry and hopes he's not mad at her. I was trying to stay cheerful and I was laughing with her and telling her not to worry, and that men don't care that much about cards he's not mad at all! But she wouldn't stop apologizing and crying about it! AHHHH sometimes she just cares too much!!

but anyways, sorry that went on for so long haha. I hope everything works out for you guys on Thurs! I'm sure your mom will understand :hugs:


----------



## Almost Mama

:( aww i'm so sorry Jock!!
it's so hard dealing w/mothers and whatnot. 
my mum passed away a year and a half ago, and i'd LOVE to have her there, but i know she'd have been very controlling as well. 
she was with my wedding, anyway. at the end of the day, you just need to make sure that you have who will make the experience easiest for YOU. don't let anyones guilt throw you off.

keep us posted!


----------



## Almost Mama

:nope: I'M EXHAUSTED!

I really hate the idea of complaining, since it took DW and I so much time, emotion, and $$$ to conceive, lol.
but really, i'm so done!

i'm a very small girl, i'm 5'2", and weighed just 90LBS pre-pregnancy... and considering it's my first, i didn't realize what a toll it would so rapidly take on my little body! 
i was perfectly fine... having a WONDERFUL pregnancy, really, up until last wednesday. it's like... the day i turned 35 weeks my body gave out. 

i can't do a thing to get the swelling in my feet down... it's so excessive that i can hardly get them into my UGGS!:nope: they hurt so badly that even my blankets at night make them ache so much... same with my hands. 
i've also had a pre-existing condition with my tail bone... so NOW... geeze... even walking is a battle some days. 

still a week and a half to go at work... and friday and saturday just killed me.
up @ 7am for work... was there until 5pm, home to have dinner and change... off to pre-natal class until 930, home to shower, then straight to bed because i was so exhausted i literally felt ill.

saturday i was up again for pre-natal class from 930 am until 330 pm, then off to a memorial service for DW'S uncle... except there was an accident in the hi-way, and we sat still for over an hr in traffic, only to drive into the heart of Toronto (which, if you don't know, is an INSANE traffic city)
where ppl from her fathers side of the family pawed all over bump for so long, and dragged me from one place to another and gave me all the same advice that ive heard countless times> :thumbup: they didnt let us out of there for an eternity.

came home, got bunnie's book case put together (finally) and stocked... only to realize that it was now 11pm, and i still hadn't eaten dinner!

i'm so sorry for the grumpy rant, but i just feel like i need to get it off of my chest.

i don't think i'd be taking it so badly if i could sleep... but shes SO hyper at night, and the cervical shock-like pains i've been getting seem to be getting worse, and more frequent, by the night... so i'm constantly up to toss, turn, pee, or readjust... which as we all know... takes AGES at this poing. *sigh*

:shrug:i just want to be able to bend my toes!


----------



## ellitigg

:hugs: all of you who are having rough times at the moment. Just a few more weeks and it will all be forgotten and feel worth it.

I've had a down day too today. I'm not really sure why. We went out for lunch with friends who had a baby about 3 months ago. He was a real sweetie so it wasn't that I was put off or anything but I think I just had one of those 'argh can I really do this' moments. I know it sounds awful but when you're so used to being able to do whatever you or DH feel like, some days I just don't know if I'm a good enough person to be 100% selfless. Most of the time I'm ok so I think it's just a blip and I'm sure when bub arrives I will feel completely different, or at least I'm relying on that maternal instinct kicking in!


----------



## tiggertea

It's def easier than you'd think to get used to the change that's coming. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Zombie kitten- thank you! Yeah its a tough dynamic wanting MIL there but not mom, and it's a debate about whether it's worth it to hurt feelings or not. Thanks for understanding, it makes me feel better.

Almost Mama- hearing your perspective makes me look at it differently too. I have to remember I am lucky to have my mom here and lucky that she wants to be there . Thank you for reminding me of that. I didn't mean to sound ungrateful for her! I think I might text her now and tell her I love her

Also about the pregnancy taking a toll on your body... Yeah it seems like for me it hit yesterday... 36 weeks and I'm so done! We're almost there!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

:hugs: to the ladies that need it!

Elli, it is definitely a lot different when it is your own baby. You are at the end of your pregnancy and everything at this stage can be annoying. When the baby gets here you will feel a bit better and you will not even notice that you can't do everything that you used to do. And then, you can still get a baby sitter to give you some parent time! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: :hugs: 

I see there's a few of you who need hugs! :( So sorry to hear things are not going pleasantly for some of you. xoxo

I'm a little behind; my in-laws came out yesterday despite the snow and we were kept busy by that during the day, then they sat with my mom and watched Aria so Chris could take me out for my birthday. We got a nice dinner, then came home and snuggled with our baby and puppy. :) My mom went home today, so I'm admittedly nervous about tomorrow. My first day alone with Aria! :| But friends of ours are coming to visit in the afternoon, so that'll be fun. :D

Just hanging out to watch the football game tonight, and enjoying a quiet night in with OH and the dog and baby. My friends are all stunned that I didn't make plans for my birthday, but I can't think of a greater way to spend my day. ;) Though I wish the snow would melt!

Hope everyone's doing well... another week beginning, and we're getting so close to February! :thumbup: Wonder who'll be next?!


----------



## TeQuiero

Sometimes I wish there was somewhere around me that had a really big flight of stairs.... that way I could walk up and down them to try to encourage labor! But, there is no such luck for me.... most stairs that I walk in any given day is like 3 at a time (in and out of the house) :(


----------



## suzzle

Hi all, thought I'd check in!

37 weeks today!!! Section booked for a week tomorrow, hoping I'll get a sweep on Wed & amniotomy on Monday though so that I don't need it :cloud9:

I find it really odd that mums & MIL expect to be at the labour or birth at all?? Obviously, having a MIL that's a doula would be fab & I'd utilise it, otherwise they both stay out if the way & wait for updates from DH until they are told they can come to visit! I feel like from start to finish, VBAC or section, it's just 'our' time. But I guess everyone is different?

Still haven't uploaded that scan pic from Wed... must do it via laptop before he's actually here :dohh:

Swan - you sound a lot more upbeat! Are things a bit better now?


----------



## tiger

hi ladies ! 
im back :dance: :happydance:
so a quick bump pic from the last 8 days , ive dropped ! and boy can i feel it !

everyone thinks im due any day now and when i tell them i have a month left (one month exactly today :dance: ) they go on and tell me i wont last that long. i think i will, she wants to keep me in pain :haha: it would be just my luck.
will catch up tomorrow properly (it nearly 8pm here)
have an appt wednesday morning and am going to mention about my swelling. my hands, feet and toes have been swelling quite severely for the past week. and i can squish my fingers in :S


----------



## swanxxsong

AHHHH Suzzle!! You're so close then! I hope things progress naturally for you. :)

I didn't want anyone else a my birth. Well my friend is a doula and had she been able to come I would have said yes. Otherwise no lol. My mom actually said she feels that first 24 hours of bonding is too important and therefore she didn't plan to come until I asked her to be there. Turns out since it was unexpected lol she couldn't come until a day after because they were in NY for my dads job. 

But my in laws arrived at 130am (she was born at 12:22...) and I didn't even get to shower or anything. I really was not pleased. 

Things here are going so much better! Though when I nurse on my left side she always let's half the milk just run out of her mouth. It's so messy and awkward. I'm hoping she gets better at that in time lol. But she's gaining and is back at her start weight!!! :) so yay! 2 more weeks before she sees her pediatrician again.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree w/suzzle-- So odd that moms and mil's would want to be in there for labor. Traditionally that's mommy and daddy time, you know? Of course, back in the day, they didn't even let dads in! 
I of course won't be allowed anyone other than DH in the OR with me-- and that is just the way I'd want it. My dad's GF is a nurse on that floor of the hospital, so she will be allowed in there, whether she's working or not, and I think I'd like her there... But now she is supposed to be having foot surgery around that time and might not be able to walk... so Idk. 

My aunt was just telling me how she was asleep when her daughter was born (in the 70s) and how that was commonplace!! She woke up and they said, would you like to see your baby? And she said, what did I have? How times have changed... 

tiger, everyone seems to think I should be ready to pop this baby out, too! It's sort of embarrassing... And I have a month and three days left. (A month to my section yesterday.) I figure by a week before, people will be asking if I'm having twins. :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, those are called twilight births and only the US did them. Sometimes they knocked you out from the get go but usually you were in hard labor and then they knocked you out for the baby to be born, laid you on your back in stirrups, and then did an assisted deliver. ....so harsh....oh the horror...i def would have been one of those "hippies" and got the hell out of the hospital haha. They were doing it routinly in the US. and moms had no say. They even did this to healthy mothers....all healthy mothers.

I used to think i would only want DH with me...but,tbh i was REALLY glad that my mom was there...she had 4 unmedicated births out of 5 (and the only reason her first was medicated was because the ward was too busy and they were trying to slow her labor :dohh:). I dunno if being unmedicated changes things though....because eventually you get to a point where you really could care less because you are just in such a place you wouldn't care...but i was glad to have her there, otherwise i believe my birth would have gone entirly different...probably very hospital routinish.....anyone that attends a birth should be "in the corner" unless the mother asks. basically they should just be a fly on the wall unless the mom wants help. ...the problem is a lot of ppl dont understand that :nope:

but everyone has their own comfort...i would NEVER EVER allow MIL there!!!! NO FREAKING WAY! i would probably gestate an adult human being if she were anywhere near me! :rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

Amaryllis, that is funny, because with one of my Aunts my grandma said that they were pushing on her uterus while she was asleep and were working to deliver her... I think it would definitely be a bit strange to go to sleep pregnant and to wake up not.


----------



## Guppy051708

tiger! You def dropped! Your bump looks like somebody elses! lol


----------



## TeQuiero

With DS1 I had my mom, my stepmom, and DS1's father.... but I was also only 15. With DS2 I wanted my best friend and DH.... and then my mom kinda just stayed in the room when it was time to push :shrug:. This time I am planning on it being DH, me, and my stepmom.... my stepmom is really supportive, and we invited her. DH would prefer her over my mom any day!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

TeQuiero said:


> Amaryllis, that is funny, because with one of my Aunts my grandma said that they were pushing on her uterus while she was asleep and were working to deliver her... I think it would definitely be a bit strange to go to sleep pregnant and to wake up not.

I know, isn't that odd?? 
How can they even call that "_having_ a baby" if you're asleep when the "having" part happens? I don't know. I'm glad they don't do that anymore. 

My mom thought until a couple weeks ago that I was asleep for my section with DS. :dohh: I'm like, no, Mom. Duh. She saw me like right after when I was in recovery and they brought DS in to me. 

When I was in labor with DS (though I never made it to the pushing part), my mom was there, and of course my DH, and my MIL... at first I was sort of horrified that my MIL came and was seeing me in that state, but then I guess I sort of lost my pride... and was just happy to have someone to talk to! 
Afterwards, though... ugh... I had been in labor for two days and had a c-section and felt _disgusting_. And anyone who wanted to could just traipse through my door! I'm glad this time I'll be showered and a little fresher for receiving visitors.


----------



## KjConard

Hey Ladies, here are a couple pictures of my little Cameryn Olivia. She was born last Wednesday at 4:17am, weighing 6lbs and was 18 1/2 inches. I just realized I hadn't posted pics yet and wanted to share her cuteness with you all! We feel so very blessed!

*I posted my birth story on my blog for those who love reading birth stories as much as I do, here: https://balancedhealthylife.com/2012/01/22/my-birth-story-cameryn-olivia/

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0704.jpg

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0721.jpg


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> but everyone has their own comfort...i would NEVER EVER allow MIL there!!!! NO FREAKING WAY!* i would probably gestate an adult human being if she were anywhere near me!* :rofl:


hahahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl:

i do actually think i will like having my mom amd MIL in with me during the labor and contractions, but I am sticking with my choice of NOT having them with me during the pushing and delivery. That is important bonding time. I talked with my mom a bit more yesterday and I think she is finally getting how pissed I was getting about her continueing to hint about being there for the delivery... so hopefully she drops it! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: she wanted to come up a few weeks before the birth....erm no thank you-i would NEVER go into labor then! :haha:


yeah i hope she does too! you should only do what YOU are comfortable with! 
I felt really guilty for saying no to MIL...and sometimes i do even now, but honestly, its about the mommy, daddy and baby. No one should be made to feel uncomfortable during their birth! I hate that some ppl think they actually have a say in it :wacko: because ultimatly its YOUR time-not theirs.


----------



## Guppy051708

KjConard said:


> Hey Ladies, here are a couple pictures of my little Cameryn Olivia. She was born last Wednesday at 4:17am, weighing 6lbs and was 18 1/2 inches. I just realized I hadn't posted pics yet and wanted to share her cuteness with you all! We feel so very blessed!
> 
> *I posted my birth story on my blog for those who love reading birth stories as much as I do, here: https://balancedhealthylife.com/2012/01/22/my-birth-story-cameryn-olivia/
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0704.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0721.jpg

she is so beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

:cry::cry::cry:

this little man doesn't want to be an easy deleivery :cry: 

he has turned breech again, i have opted for an ECV and have been readying all the paper work in the hospital and there is a 60% chance of this working but i am soooo scared it doesnt

a C Section is my worst nightmare it really is i am so scared this is going to be the outcome

Has anyone had an ECV in previous pregnancys?


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive never had an EVC, but its def worth a try!
Sorry if you have already done so, but have you checked out the spinning babies website? Theres tons of info there. 

...have you ever considered a vaginal birth with a breech? Ive done a lot of research on that and despite popular belief its actually not as risky as many ppl are lead to believe. I read a statistic that said for every 1000 c-sections done, it only saves the life of one baby-if that. I know thats one too many, but the point is, with a good care provider the babies risk of death is practically the same as a head down baby! breech birth is an art, but its not something to be feared. Obviously you have to be comfortable with your decision, and theres no shame in a c-section for it, but many women are not even aware that it is possible and relativly safe to vaginally deliver a breech, so i just wanted you to know that it IS an option.


----------



## mumanddad

i have had a look at that site, it was very interesting some of the things i read.

I did ask about a breech birth but my consultant has said no, because of the length of my cord and also something to do with the step b :S

im willing to try anything to to turn him i am honestly so scared of having the c section x


----------



## Guppy051708

Can you switch care providers?


----------



## Guppy051708

....i think being strep b is irrelevant :shrug:.but obviously breech is something the care provider has to be comfortable with too...


----------



## mumanddad

i dont think i can this late in to it, i am have wrote down all the questions i want answered tomorrow.

I have also forced hubby to have the day off so he can be there due to the pain relief i have to take.

i am just one big wimp when it comes to surgery i think x


----------



## Guppy051708

keep your chin up hun :hugs: maybe baby will turn and then come out. Ive had clients that their babies turned during labor! I'll pray that you LO turns and stays that way. Dont give up hope yet. :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy051708 said:


> keep your chin up hun :hugs: maybe baby will turn and then come out. Ive had clients that their babies turned during labor! I'll pray that you LO turns and stays that way. Dont give up hope yet. :hugs:

Thank you hun x


----------



## mumanddad

KjConard said:


> Hey Ladies, here are a couple pictures of my little Cameryn Olivia. She was born last Wednesday at 4:17am, weighing 6lbs and was 18 1/2 inches. I just realized I hadn't posted pics yet and wanted to share her cuteness with you all! We feel so very blessed!
> 
> *I posted my birth story on my blog for those who love reading birth stories as much as I do, here: https://balancedhealthylife.com/2012/01/22/my-birth-story-cameryn-olivia/
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0704.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0721.jpg

she is adorable, congratualtions xx


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! It's been a while since i've been on here. Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone was doing. Congrats to all the early arrivals!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, Kj, she is beautiful!! (Even my DS said, awww, she is so cute!) :)

mumanddad, sorry he's not turning for you... I hope and pray that he does... I don't know anything about ECV... :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Guppy, hope you don't mind me asking-- will DS be there when you are giving birth? Or do you have a plan for him to go with someone else?


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh, Guppy, hope you don't mind me asking-- will DS be there when you are giving birth? Or do you have a plan for him to go with someone else?

Dont mind at all :D
Well...i guess it depends on how long the labor is (DSs was 30 hours :wacko:). But ultimatly, im hoping to be in another part of the house whilst laboring (im very loud during labor, and i dont want to scare him). But i def want him there to witness the actual birth part. If the labor goes too long or he is upset, then the girl we have watching him is going to take him out for a bit. ....i REALLY am hoping and praying that i go into labor after DS goes to sleep and then the baby is born that morning, for him to see haha ...one can wish :blush: although the MW said a lot of moms wait until their kids go to bed, for whatever reason that seems to happen often....so im hoping for that :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

KJ she is beautiful!!!

So i went to the Dr. today and my F.H measurement went from 37 last week to 34 this week. He checked my cervix and said it was still high and unchanged???? He is sending me for an ultrasound to make sure everything is ok. My question is should i be worried? That is a big drop for nothing to change in my cervix....


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> KJ she is beautiful!!!
> 
> So i went to the Dr. today and my F.H measurement went from 37 last week to 34 this week. He checked my cervix and said it was still high and unchanged???? He is sending me for an ultrasound to make sure everything is ok. My question is should i be worried? That is a big drop for nothing to change in my cervix....

Is baby moving as usual?
If so, i would not be worried. The baby could have dropped-that doesn't always mean cervical change.:nope: plus FH can be off in either direction by 2-3 weeks...plus as the baby grows FH can be harder to measure...i wouldn't be worried! I say listen to your mommy intuition. ...if something was wrong with the baby i dont think you would be asking that quesion because your mum instinct bell would be going off if something was the matter.
I really think your fine hun :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww KJ she's beautiful!


----------



## Jokerette

I have this urge to start my maternity leave TODAY! But I'm still scheduled to keep working for another 3 weeks... ahh! I am a teacher and my maternity leave sub is ready to go whenever i say the word.... its so tempting. Maybe im just having a tired day, but man I am so done. (sigh)


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG! you have to work for 3 more weeks?!! Thats crazy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree, that's crazy!! Start now!! (I'm such a bad influence!)


----------



## Jokerette

haha! okay now youre REALLY making it tempting! I guess i dont _have_ to... its just what I had originally planned on doing. Working close to my due date. But man, it is so hard being on my feet all day, walking around the classroom and helping the kids. Even when I try to sit I find myself getting up because i see that kids need help or if they are misbehaving. I'm the Elementary Art teacher, grades Kindergarten-5th. the younger kids are the ones that need the most help.

Okay, you ladies are making this really tempting. I may have to reevaluate. My biggest fear is that if i stop working I will be twiddling my thumbs going crazy waiting for tghe baby to get here, and what if he comes 2 weeks late!? Then I'd be sitting home for 5 weeks not getting paid. oh decisions.... 

Any other teachers out there? 

Or even non-teachers... are you still working?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

If it were me, I think I'd give it like a week. And decide at the end of each day if I was glad I had gone to work (and made $$) or if I wished I had been at home. And at the end of the week, if you have more days you wish you'd just stayed home, don't go back. (Or go back just until your sub is notified.:))

Ikwym about sitting down and getting right back up, though. Even as a sahm... some days, it's like I have a buzzer on my butt!


----------



## Guppy051708

I think going off around week 38 would be a good compromise. 
Because you are right, if you go overdue, it can make it even more a challenge to handle...but you could always plan a staycatation type baby moon or something like that too :D Just plan stuff to take up the time, stuff you enjoy that you wont get to do much once the baby comes (DEF go to the movies lol).


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> KJ she is beautiful!!!
> 
> So i went to the Dr. today and my F.H measurement went from 37 last week to 34 this week. He checked my cervix and said it was still high and unchanged???? He is sending me for an ultrasound to make sure everything is ok. My question is should i be worried? That is a big drop for nothing to change in my cervix....
> 
> Is baby moving as usual?
> If so, i would not be worried. The baby could have dropped-that doesn't always mean cervical change.:nope: plus FH can be off in either direction by 2-3 weeks...plus as the baby grows FH can be harder to measure...i wouldn't be worried! I say listen to your mommy intuition. ...if something was wrong with the baby i dont think you would be asking that quesion because your mum instinct bell would be going off if something was the matter.
> I really think your fine hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Ya he feels like he is moving around ok... I don't think anything is wrong i am just surprised i guess because i can feel and see he has dropped so much and there is no change... i am just afraid that he is not going to engage properly or he doesnt have enough fluid in there or something... i go for the ultrasound tomorrow so i guess i will know better then....


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> haha! okay now youre REALLY making it tempting! I guess i dont _have_ to... its just what I had originally planned on doing. Working close to my due date. But man, it is so hard being on my feet all day, walking around the classroom and helping the kids. Even when I try to sit I find myself getting up because i see that kids need help or if they are misbehaving. I'm the Elementary Art teacher, grades Kindergarten-5th. the younger kids are the ones that need the most help.
> 
> Okay, you ladies are making this really tempting. I may have to reevaluate. My biggest fear is that if i stop working I will be twiddling my thumbs going crazy waiting for tghe baby to get here, and what if he comes 2 weeks late!? Then I'd be sitting home for 5 weeks not getting paid. oh decisions....
> 
> Any other teachers out there?
> 
> Or even non-teachers... are you still working?

I have been off now for 3 weeks and i am loving it!!!! I think working until 39 weeks is going to be really hard on you!


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette: When I was pregnant with DS2 i worked in a grocery store, I did not go on leave until 5 days before he was born (induced). I only went on leave because my boss didn't want me to go into labor at work. :wacko: My DH was the one pushing for me to go on leave when I was pregnant with DS2, but I wanted to wait. It can take a while for a break to get boring, especially this close to having a baby.

Junebugs: I was measuring 2 weeks ahead for most of the pregnancy, and now I am measuring about 2-3 weeks behind, and the last time I was checked they said my cervix was still closed. My ultrasound only showed that Adelina was a little bit smaller (around 5lbs 13oz at 36 weeks).


----------



## Jokerette

AmaryllisRed said:


> If it were me, I think I'd give it like a week. And decide at the end of each day if I was glad I had gone to work (and made $$) or if I wished I had been at home. And at the end of the week, if you have more days you wish you'd just stayed home, don't go back. (Or go back just until your sub is notified.:))
> 
> Ikwym about sitting down and getting right back up, though. Even as a sahm... some days, it's like I have a buzzer on my butt!

thats a GREAT tip!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

TeQuiero said:


> Jokerette: When I was pregnant with DS2 i worked in a grocery store, I did not go on leave until 5 days before he was born (induced). I only went on leave because my boss didn't want me to go into labor at work. :wacko: My DH was the one pushing for me to go on leave when I was pregnant with DS2, but I wanted to wait. It can take a while for a break to get boring, especially this close to having a baby.
> 
> Junebugs: I was measuring 2 weeks ahead for most of the pregnancy, and now I am measuring about 2-3 weeks behind, and the last time I was checked they said my cervix was still closed. My ultrasound only showed that Adelina was a little bit smaller (around 5lbs 13oz at 36 weeks).

Thanks hun!! That makes me feel better


----------



## Guppy051708

I measured behind at the end as well, and i didnt' make much cervical progress until labor. I was like 1cm dialated & station -3 from 35-42 weeks. But baby was fine, and when my water broke, I went into labor and everything turned out well. :thumbup:

Todays bump pic at 35+4...ya know its crazy to think my EDD was based on LMP then i would be full term tommorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0881.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0


----------



## becstar

Jokerette I am a Reception class teacher (4-5 year olds) and I last time worked until the day before my due date (although term ended the week before so I was technically 39 weeks). This time I stopped at 35 weeks because of husband's new job and if I didn't have La to fill my time I would be twiddling my thumbs - I was going to finish the week before again, but like I said, the decision was made for me.

Work for as long as you feel happy doing it - I felt fine and had nothing to do at home really so was happy to work. I've been happy to finish early this time too but the situation is different.


----------



## tiger

i just went back and multi quoted and replied to ALOT and then wrote a massive vent, which took me like 10min to type out and my laptop dropped out as i hit reply and didnt post it, nor did it save it :cry: i seriously feel like crying about it .


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww :hugs: Darn laptop!! 
Sometimes BnB eats my posts and I have to walk away or I'll throw a toddler-grade tantrum. :brat:


----------



## tiger

it has really upset me . i dont know if i can be bothered typing it all again dammit !


----------



## RJ2

She is Beautiful *Kj.*
:awww:


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh tiger, I am so sorry that it did that!! But I do want to say...... WELCOME BACK to us!! :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: tiger. I hate when that happens...i would totaly understand if you didn't write that all out again!


----------



## Guppy051708

I want to get a bunch of candles for the birth....dont know what scent to get :shrug:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> I want to get a bunch of candles for the birth....dont know what scent to get :shrug:

I think you should get something relaxing... like lavender, or maybe like a light vanilla scent. But I think lavender would be a good thing (if you like it) and it would keep you from getting too stressed out.


----------



## tiger

uggh ! basically congratulations to the new babies ! (all girls i see ;) ) 

my rant was just about something thats a little TMI so if you are squeamish at the moment please dont read....
ok so i posted a few months ago about a hemarrhoid i have that i was worried about being thrombosed, well it settled down and i didnt bother getting it checked (i really should have anyway i know that), well since holly has done the drop on me, its like tripled its size and is absolutely flipping huge and its so unbelievably swollen. i was up most of the night last night in tears because of the pain, it hurts to sit down, it hurts to lie on my back (not very comfy at the moment anyway), its extremely painful to lie on my side because its like its getting squashed ! more tmi - but its really hard, and filled to the max with blood or whatever fills it :cry: im in so much pain but im so terrified to get my bum out. i can get my lady bits out anytime its needed but for some reason its different being my bum iykwim ? but its to the point that im really having trouble sitting down, and im pretty sure there is a blood clot in there, because when i look (very hard heavily pregnant mind you) half of it is black.
the only thing stopping me is getting my bum out in front of my MW or DR when i know that they wont look at me the same again ! :cry: :cry:
but i cant live in pain like this, im terrified to go to the toilet today (11am here) because i know im going to be left screaming and crying


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, they will not look at you any differently. They would be upset that you didn't say anything sooner. hun! Trust me, I was there after DS2.... after my pushing with DS1 it caused me to have a fissure, which is like a paper cut to the muscles every time I would go to the bathroom, well with DS2 I went the whole pregnancy with it hurting and didn't say anything and my midwife was so understanding but she said that she wished I wold have said something sooner so that she could have done something to help. Don't feel bad about it, soooooooo many pregnant women get them, so don't feel bad about asking for help. Just know that you have the support from us and your doctors/midwives, and we all want what is best for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tiger

this is so awful :cry: i really like my MW and we get along so well that im terrified to be like, "hey heres my bum for you to look at "
im not sure what can be done anyway :shrug: ive tried EVERYTHING . like adding more fibre to my diet (it doesnt have any effect on the thing, just makes it easier to go) , drinking more water, ive tried sitz baths and they did absolutely nothing, creams etc. ive done it ALL. what else can be done ?


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh hun. They may be able to refer you to a doctor that can help fix it. A gastroenterologist would be able to give you a lot of help, as this is what they work with daily. :hugs: I wish I could help you more love!


----------



## KellyC75

Im suffering too Tiger :cry: Just keep applying the creams, thats all you can do really....Hopefully once LO arrives it will ease off :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I have had a thrombosed hemmorhoid before (pre pregnancy) and I ended up getting it cut open at the ER in the middle of the night. They made a tiny slit to release the blood clot and it was INSTANT relief! I remember reading it can take weeks for the body to reabsorb it on its own, and that's if it doesn't just get worse :( 

if you just can't bear to go to doctor could you go to ER? Or maybe a NP at your doctors office? It really will feel better when you get it drained :(


----------



## Jokerette

My hip pain has gone from bad to worse and it is now mostly in the front of my hip/groin. So now I don't think it's sciatic but I'm not sure what it is. I cannot put any weight on my right leg. Literally. DH just brought the crutches down from the attic and that's the only way I can get around. It came on so quickly... What is going on??!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww tiger :hugs: i dont think they doctors would look at you like that. They probably see that sort of thing all of the time, especially the pregnant women. plus im sure they have seen worse. Dont worry friend :flow: i think you should go and get the relief you need. Relief is better than any pride :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> My hip pain has gone from bad to worse and it is now mostly in the front of my hip/groin. So now I don't think it's sciatic but I'm not sure what it is. I cannot put any weight on my right leg. Literally. DH just brought the crutches down from the attic and that's the only way I can get around. It came on so quickly... What is going on??!

the baby probably moved down some ;)


----------



## amandad192

Gah it's 3:20am here and I can't sleep. If I lay down little miss goes crazy kicking the crap out of my insides. I feel like she's engaged more and my bladder has no room at all. I constantly need to pee. I hardly slept last night, tried to nap during the day but couldn't get to sleep. I went to bed at 10 tonight, and I think I've had about 2-3 hours sleep in total. You'd think I'd be knackered but I'm now wide awake.
My stomach hurts like I'm going to have diarrhoea but nothings coming out and I feel like I could vomit any minute.

Aahh I'm going to be soo tired tomorrow. I'm hoping if I stay up for half an hour now that Millie will finish her little wiggle then let me go to sleep.

Tiger I know how you feel with the bum embarrasment. I find if I have something embarrassing to tell/ask the doctor I have to tell OH so he gives me no choice but to speak up. The day I got my BFP I only tested because I had a doctors appointment anyway to go and check out a lump in my breast. I'd known about it for about 3 months but was too embarrased to go and get it looked at. I told OH the day before and he called the surgery to book me an appointment.


----------



## tiger

jokerette - ive had it for months now but it has all of a sudden gotten 10 times worse ! its really excruciaiting .
since i live on an island, there is only 2 places i could go, the dr surgery where i go for all my appts or the clinic with a weird male dr, and he really is weird :S


----------



## amandad192

I didn't manage to get back to sleep. By the looks of things I have a urine infection. 15 minutes until the doctors open so I can call and make an appointment.

IT HURTS!!!


----------



## tiger

oh hun :( :hugs: hope it clears up soon !


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Amanda, that sucks. I hope they give you something to clear it up very fast!!

It's supposed to be sunny and mid-50s today / yay! So I am going to make some returns at the outlets I believe. :)

I'd call the doctor if I were you Tiger. I know it's not the best topic you want to discuss with them but trust me - they have seen plenty worse and they won't look at you any differently. My nurses checked my stitches and bum (the latter, for hemmorhoids) multiple times a day in the hospital and they were very nice about the whole ordeal. :) and when I apologized for having not shaved my legs - not knowing I'd be giving birth so soon lol - they laughed and said not to worry, that there's always someone who was far more worse than yourself who had been seen and treated and they just do the job. :) I know it's easier said than done but they're there to help and they won't look at you any differently. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, big :hugs: to all of you who are in pain. Not too much longer, girls! 

tiger, please get it checked. As the other ladies said, they've seen worse!! Especially if you can get it cut and get instant relief. :thumbup: 

Guppy, I was thinking vanilla but lavender is a good idea, too.


----------



## mumanddad

Well the ecv didnt cause any pain but he turned back half hour later si we are now waiting for another plan :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Im thinking of doing the lavendar...though i do love lilac...but idk...


Amanda, ouch! I had one a few weeks ago and it hurt soooo bad i was in pain for hours, and the first couple doses of pain meds didnt work :( Im sorry :hugs: i hope you can get relief asap. Nothing worse than waiting for help. 



mumanddad said:


> Well the ecv didnt cause any pain but he turned back half hour later si we are now waiting for another plan :(

:hugs: sorry hun....i believe that sometimes babies need to be born a certain way. There could be reasons beyond what you or any doctor can understand. DS was persistant posterior...it was a long birth, and he never turned, but i really believe he HAD to be birthed that way...sometimes, i think if he would have come the "proper way" that things would not have gone so well. 
Now, your baby could still turn. And who knows when labor will start. you could still have a bit of time left :hugs: i hope baby turns and stays turned for you. :flow:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Almost Mama said:


> :nope: I'M EXHAUSTED!
> 
> I really hate the idea of complaining, since it took DW and I so much time, emotion, and $$$ to conceive, lol.
> but really, i'm so done!
> 
> i'm a very small girl, i'm 5'2", and weighed just 90LBS pre-pregnancy... and considering it's my first, i didn't realize what a toll it would so rapidly take on my little body!
> i was perfectly fine... having a WONDERFUL pregnancy, really, up until last wednesday. it's like... the day i turned 35 weeks my body gave out.
> 
> i can't do a thing to get the swelling in my feet down... it's so excessive that i can hardly get them into my UGGS!:nope: they hurt so badly that even my blankets at night make them ache so much... same with my hands.
> i've also had a pre-existing condition with my tail bone... so NOW... geeze... even walking is a battle some days.
> 
> still a week and a half to go at work... and friday and saturday just killed me.
> up @ 7am for work... was there until 5pm, home to have dinner and change... off to pre-natal class until 930, home to shower, then straight to bed because i was so exhausted i literally felt ill.
> 
> saturday i was up again for pre-natal class from 930 am until 330 pm, then off to a memorial service for DW'S uncle... except there was an accident in the hi-way, and we sat still for over an hr in traffic, only to drive into the heart of Toronto (which, if you don't know, is an INSANE traffic city)
> where ppl from her fathers side of the family pawed all over bump for so long, and dragged me from one place to another and gave me all the same advice that ive heard countless times> :thumbup: they didnt let us out of there for an eternity.
> 
> came home, got bunnie's book case put together (finally) and stocked... only to realize that it was now 11pm, and i still hadn't eaten dinner!
> 
> i'm so sorry for the grumpy rant, but i just feel like i need to get it off of my chest.
> 
> i don't think i'd be taking it so badly if i could sleep... but shes SO hyper at night, and the cervical shock-like pains i've been getting seem to be getting worse, and more frequent, by the night... so i'm constantly up to toss, turn, pee, or readjust... which as we all know... takes AGES at this poing. *sigh*
> 
> :shrug:i just want to be able to bend my toes!

Awe hon. It's okay to complain sometimes! Dh and I had been trying to conceive since 2006 so yep, a Looonnnggg time, but I still complain sometimes, lol. Doesn't mean we aren't thankful!  My feet have been pretty swollen, too. Up until a few days ago I couldn't see or feel my ankles!!! They're still swollen now, but I can actually tell where my ankles are. And I couldn't get my UGGS on either, lol. I haven't tried them in the past couple days. I've been in flip flops for ages, which is fine...my shoe of choice. But luckily, our weather has been fair!! I can't sleep either. He's fine at night, it's everything else. I am up around every hour. Ughhhhh!! And it bugs me when I say something about not sleeping and people say, "Oh, just wait till the baby gets here then you'll Really know what not sleeping is". Um...even if he sleeps for only 2 hours at a time, that'll still be MORE sleep than I'm getting right now! I look forward to it!! LOL


----------



## JohnsPrincess

suzzle said:


> Hi all, thought I'd check in!
> 
> 37 weeks today!!! Section booked for a week tomorrow, hoping I'll get a sweep on Wed & amniotomy on Monday though so that I don't need it :cloud9:
> 
> I find it really odd that mums & MIL expect to be at the labour or birth at all?? Obviously, having a MIL that's a doula would be fab & I'd utilise it, otherwise they both stay out if the way & wait for updates from DH until they are told they can come to visit! I feel like from start to finish, VBAC or section, it's just 'our' time. But I guess everyone is different?
> 
> Still haven't uploaded that scan pic from Wed... must do it via laptop before he's actually here :dohh:
> 
> Swan - you sound a lot more upbeat! Are things a bit better now?

I think it just varies by family, probably. My MIL passed a few years ago, but even if she were here I wouldn't feel comfortable in the delivery room, I don't think...but I also don't think she would have expected to be in there. My mom, totally different. It's not that she expects to be in there, but that it's just always been an unwritten thing, Of Course she'd be there. Well, that was before we got transferred to Little Rock. I had to choose between her taking 2 weeks off and coming here and maybe being here for the birth and maybe not...depending upon when he decides to show himself. OR her not coming at all and us going back home for 2 weeks when he's about 2 weeks old. I chose the second. I figure I'd rather have her for 2 weeks when I know I'll probably need her than run the risk of her coming here and being here for 2 and him being late. *sigh* It's really hard for me to wrap my mind around the fact that she will NOT be in there with me, but I know if we could time it perfectly she would be. We'll do video chat with her and she's been giving Dh some pointers to try to help me (she used to be an OB nurse). Ah well. Maybe next baby!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

KjConard said:


> Hey Ladies, here are a couple pictures of my little Cameryn Olivia. She was born last Wednesday at 4:17am, weighing 6lbs and was 18 1/2 inches. I just realized I hadn't posted pics yet and wanted to share her cuteness with you all! We feel so very blessed!
> 
> *I posted my birth story on my blog for those who love reading birth stories as much as I do, here: https://balancedhealthylife.com/2012/01/22/my-birth-story-cameryn-olivia/
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0704.jpg
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b162/Kjirsten22/IMG_0721.jpg

She's beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TeQuiero

:hugs: Amanda! I hope everything goes/went okay at the doctors!

Mumanddad, I am sorry the baby doesn't want to go back to being head down. :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

Stop talking!!! I don't go on for 2 days and I'm so behind lol. 

I see from what I have read that everyone seems to be having late pregnancy moments as I call them. :hugs:I feel ya I am pretty depressed this week but I don't feel like even typing my rant :(

I have my growth ultra sound and 1st internal on Thursday. Maybe then I can see if anything is happening cause I feel like I am having some sort of contractions. IDK like I said I only had back ones w DS so not sure but they feel weird. 

Ok I am going to read back now.

Happy day all!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> uggh ! basically congratulations to the new babies ! (all girls i see ;) )
> 
> my rant was just about something thats a little TMI so if you are squeamish at the moment please dont read....
> ok so i posted a few months ago about a hemarrhoid i have that i was worried about being thrombosed, well it settled down and i didnt bother getting it checked (i really should have anyway i know that), well since holly has done the drop on me, its like tripled its size and is absolutely flipping huge and its so unbelievably swollen. i was up most of the night last night in tears because of the pain, it hurts to sit down, it hurts to lie on my back (not very comfy at the moment anyway), its extremely painful to lie on my side because its like its getting squashed ! more tmi - but its really hard, and filled to the max with blood or whatever fills it :cry: im in so much pain but im so terrified to get my bum out. i can get my lady bits out anytime its needed but for some reason its different being my bum iykwim ? but its to the point that im really having trouble sitting down, and im pretty sure there is a blood clot in there, because when i look (very hard heavily pregnant mind you) half of it is black.
> the only thing stopping me is getting my bum out in front of my MW or DR when i know that they wont look at me the same again ! :cry: :cry:
> but i cant live in pain like this, im terrified to go to the toilet today (11am here) because i know im going to be left screaming and crying

Awe hon!! They will NOT look at you any differently!! This is part of their job, something I'm sure they see often and they'd much rather you showed them so they can help you! Poor thing! Let them know - let them help you!!


----------



## saphire76

Jokerette said:


> I have this urge to start my maternity leave TODAY! But I'm still scheduled to keep working for another 3 weeks... ahh! I am a teacher and my maternity leave sub is ready to go whenever i say the word.... its so tempting. Maybe im just having a tired day, but man I am so done. (sigh)

3 weeks!!!? Does that give you like a week off? I did that with DS and I went into labor on my 1st day off lol. 

I have 9 days! can't wait!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Appointment yesterday was good! I actually lost a pound (no idea how I managed that, but I'll take what I can get). Step B test came back negative so that's good. He managed to push away from the doppler when the doc was trying to get his HB, lol. 

I feel bad because my middle step son is "planning" on coming down here right after the baby is born and going to Florida with us. I LOVE this boy. He's the only one of my three step-sons that I feel motherly towards...he's such a good kid!! I know that sounds bad...lol. I have 3 step-sons...they are 16 (almost 17), 18, and 19. They all have different mothers...Dh was a bit of a wild child in his younger days. We've been together for almost 9 years. The eldest is...well I have nothing nice to say about him. Now that he's an adult, he's not welcome in my house. Thankfully, Dh feels the same way. He's just a really really awful person. If he wants to see Dh, he can come down and stay in a hotel, but I don't want to see him. The youngest is just...weird. He's really really odd and I'm not comfortable around him. He's not a bad person, he just makes me uncomfortable. We don't see him very often though. So that leaves the middle one who has lived with us in the past (until we had to go to Kuwait so he had to go back to his mother) and who spends as much time with us as possible. I just adore him!! He's SO happy about his baby brother which makes me sooo happy!! BUT...I really want that first month just us. We're spending the first couple weeks here in Little Rock because I want him to get to his first check-up before we go. I'm sure we'll have a couple visitors but it'll mostly just be us. I don't want anyone Staying with us during that time because I know it'll be a bit stressful and I don't want to have to worry about anything other than Dh and the baby. And then when we go to Florida, we're staying with my mom and again...selfish as it may be...I really want it to just be us. But now I'm wondering if I'm being a little too selfish and should let him come to Florida with us? I know he'd help me with anything I needed...I know he wouldn't be "in the way" or anything like that. *sigh* Gotta put my thinking cap on.


----------



## mumanddad

Well i have now been admitted of to the mat ward, noone mentioned the words cord prolapse to me if they had i wouldnt of had the ecv x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I have this urge to start my maternity leave TODAY! But I'm still scheduled to keep working for another 3 weeks... ahh! I am a teacher and my maternity leave sub is ready to go whenever i say the word.... its so tempting. Maybe im just having a tired day, but man I am so done. (sigh)
> 
> 3 weeks!!!? Does that give you like a week off? I did that with DS and I went into labor on my 1st day off lol.
> 
> I have 9 days! can't wait!!Click to expand...

This happened to my mom, lol, with my little sister who just turned 12. The day she started her maternity leave, she went into labor. Figures! She was pissed!! Haha!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> Well i have now been admitted of to the mat ward, noone mentioned the words cord prolapse to me if they had i wouldnt of had the ecv x

I think I missed something! First, what's an ECV? And, do you have the cord prolapse or?? Either way, Good Luck!! I hope all is well!!!


----------



## saphire76

tiger said:


> uggh ! basically congratulations to the new babies ! (all girls i see ;) )
> 
> my rant was just about something thats a little TMI so if you are squeamish at the moment please dont read....
> ok so i posted a few months ago about a hemarrhoid i have that i was worried about being thrombosed, well it settled down and i didnt bother getting it checked (i really should have anyway i know that), well since holly has done the drop on me, its like tripled its size and is absolutely flipping huge and its so unbelievably swollen. i was up most of the night last night in tears because of the pain, it hurts to sit down, it hurts to lie on my back (not very comfy at the moment anyway), its extremely painful to lie on my side because its like its getting squashed ! more tmi - but its really hard, and filled to the max with blood or whatever fills it :cry: im in so much pain but im so terrified to get my bum out. i can get my lady bits out anytime its needed but for some reason its different being my bum iykwim ? but its to the point that im really having trouble sitting down, and im pretty sure there is a blood clot in there, because when i look (very hard heavily pregnant mind you) half of it is black.
> the only thing stopping me is getting my bum out in front of my MW or DR when i know that they wont look at me the same again ! :cry: :cry:
> but i cant live in pain like this, im terrified to go to the toilet today (11am here) because i know im going to be left screaming and crying


I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!!! I got them w DS and they shrunk a little but now they are back with vengeance! 

I am going to ask when I get my internal Thursday because they are going to see them then anyway or when I give birth. HUGE. My issue is it's so painful to recover from any of the choices that I am scared to do it and when? I can't have my Vag and my butt hurting at the same time w stitches or what have you :( I did get a cream called analpram after DS it helped a bit but not anymore. Maybe a better script. It did help the pain so ask for it!!! Don't be in pain! this is their job and they are going to see EVERYTHING very soon. 

A lot of people have this problem don't be embarrassed or feel alone.


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> I feel like I am having some sort of contractions. IDK like I said I only had back ones w DS so not sure but they feel weird.
> 
> !

What do these contractions feel like? Im just curious to know what to expect because DS was 100% back labor...and tbh i feel like if it wasn't for the back labor it wouldnt be all too hard...problem is i dont know what a "regular" contractions feels like...so i thought i would ask you seeing how your contractions last time were like mine (all in the back). Thoughts on it? easier thank back labor? What does it feel like? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> Well i have now been admitted of to the mat ward, noone mentioned the words cord prolapse to me if they had i wouldnt of had the ecv x

Oh no!!!WHAT!?! why did they not disclose the risk and benefits of the proceedure? OMG :sad1: Im so sorry hun. I hope things go smoothly. Always here for you :flow:


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh mumanddad, I am sorry that they did not tell you all about what could happen! :hugs: keep us updated on what is going on. We are thinking about you!


----------



## mumanddad

JohnsPrincess said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Well i have now been admitted of to the mat ward, noone mentioned the words cord prolapse to me if they had i wouldnt of had the ecv x
> 
> I think I missed something! First, what's an ECV? And, do you have the cord prolapse or?? Either way, Good Luck!! I hope all is well!!!Click to expand...

An ecv is where they turn the baby.

I havent got cord prolapse but they are monitoring because of my history and the risks which i wasnt told about so i am very annoyed with them x


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you, im waiting for a doctor to come.check me and waiting for matt to get back with my things x


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh phew. thank God. I was so worried for you.
Wow! I hope they have some good news for you. :flow:


----------



## mumanddad

Hopefully my blood pressure is very high buy what do they.expect doing this to me.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> Well i have now been admitted of to the mat ward, noone mentioned the words cord prolapse to me if they had i wouldnt of had the ecv x
> 
> I think I missed something! First, what's an ECV? And, do you have the cord prolapse or?? Either way, Good Luck!! I hope all is well!!!Click to expand...
> 
> An ecv is where they turn the baby.
> 
> I havent got cord prolapse but they are monitoring because of my history and the risks which i wasnt told about so i am very annoyed with them xClick to expand...

Ooohh, I see!! I'd be annoyed too!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i would say if BP is high, its a fluke. you would be under a lot of stress from such a scare! I would take that reading with a grain of salt.


----------



## lilrojo

Mum-hope everything ends up being just fine... i would think anyone would have a high bp with whats going on with you.. 

So is an evc where they try to turn baby from sunny side up or from butt down.. sorry i havent heard of it.. 

Hope your all well.. can you believe were on the last week of Jan-well full week..


----------



## mumanddad

Its where they try to move bum up and head down x


----------



## saphire76

Guppy051708 said:


> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am having some sort of contractions. IDK like I said I only had back ones w DS so not sure but they feel weird.
> 
> !
> 
> What do these contractions feel like? Im just curious to know what to expect because DS was 100% back labor...and tbh i feel like if it wasn't for the back labor it wouldnt be all too hard...problem is i dont know what a "regular" contractions feels like...so i thought i would ask you seeing how your contractions last time were like mine (all in the back). Thoughts on it? easier thank back labor? What does it feel like? :shrug:Click to expand...


randomly I feel like a light period cramp then I feel like I'm short on breath. I don't notice a really tight belly like people talk about just a strange sensation. IDK it's bizarre and may not be anything but thats all I can think of cause its like 5 times a day the same thing. It does not hurt but I doubt it would in early labor right?


----------



## lilrojo

Ok thanks.. i was a bit confused at first..

So it worked at first then baby flipped back around.. wonder how often that happens..


----------



## saphire76

Sorry about everything mumanddad. Did baby flip back? I can't believe they can still move that much in there.


----------



## Junebugs

saphire76 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saphire76 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am having some sort of contractions. IDK like I said I only had back ones w DS so not sure but they feel weird.
> 
> !
> 
> What do these contractions feel like? Im just curious to know what to expect because DS was 100% back labor...and tbh i feel like if it wasn't for the back labor it wouldnt be all too hard...problem is i dont know what a "regular" contractions feels like...so i thought i would ask you seeing how your contractions last time were like mine (all in the back). Thoughts on it? easier thank back labor? What does it feel like? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> randomly I feel like a light period cramp then I feel like I'm short on breath. I don't notice a really tight belly like people talk about just a strange sensation. IDK it's bizarre and may not be anything but thats all I can think of cause its like 5 times a day the same thing. It does not hurt but I doubt it would in early labor right?Click to expand...

Is that not a BH contraction???? That is what i have been getting ALOT, they are more intense now but i still would say they do not hurt, i just feel a rush to my head and a little out of breath and then i get some cramping......


----------



## Junebugs

MUM- I'm sorry they did not tell you about those risk!!! That is totally unfair!!! :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

I dont know the % of babys that flip back but its meant to be very effective if you have had one normal deleivery.

My consultant has just walked in and said he will be inducing friday if he hasnt turned then c section friday x


----------



## TeQuiero

Mumanddad, do you have to stay to be monitored until then or are you allowed to go home?


----------



## RJ2

*Mumanddad-* Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes the way you are hoping.:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Hayleigh. Hope bubba turns again for you and you get your induction x


----------



## becstar

Thinking of you, lovely. X


----------



## mumanddad

By the sounds of it i am here till he comes now.

They made a mistake giving me a sweep and are worried if my waters go then the cord will come out and they said they have 1-3 mins to get me in for a c section or baby could die :( 

all this because they couldnt tell me before hand.

The hospital is soooooo hot as well but fans are all in use x


----------



## TeQuiero

:hugs: I hope that everything stays good with the baby! I am sorry that you have to spend all of this time in the hospital. There isn't an individual air conditioning control in your room? I know that the local hospitals around me each room can control their own temperature.


----------



## suzzle

Hi all,

MumandDad, hoping everything goes well for you and LO :hugs:

Eventually got my backside in gear and uploaded my 36 week scan and 37 week bump pics - speaking of backsides, my bum isnt that big (there is a pram behind me in the pic, honest :blush: Consultant tomorrow - eek!
 



Attached Files:







37 Weeks.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









Harris37.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JohnsPrincess

suzzle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> MumandDad, hoping everything goes well for you and LO :hugs:
> 
> Eventually got my backside in gear and uploaded my 36 week scan and 37 week bump pics - speaking of backsides, my bum isnt that big (there is a pram behind me in the pic, honest :blush: Consultant tomorrow - eek!

:haha: Suuure it is!! Lol, kidding! Great pics!


----------



## mumanddad

No air con and im sharing with 3 others going to see if there is any single beds tomorrow x


----------



## tiger

oh mumandad : lots and lots of hugs :hugs: i really hope he turns for you so you can get your induction. but please try not to be terrified if you do need a c-section, they really arent as horrible as they say. mine was an emergency crash and i still found it amazing to recover from ! i think i recovered so much better from that then i would have from a vaginal birth ! :hugs: 
suzzle- that scan is amazing ! 

afm- i have my appt in 1hour :nope: :cry: eep.
also i had a dream last night that i went into labour walking through the bush on the island with my dad, and i knew she was coming, so i just knelt down and told my dad to call and ambulance and started pushing :saywhat: it was so real, i put my hand between my legs and felt her crowning then pushed and her head came out, with the next contraction i pulled her out and she had the cord wrapped around her neck and i instinctively unwrapped it and placed her on my chest . 
weird weird weird dream ! but she was so beautiful :cloud9: i really want to hold her already


----------



## Almost Mama

Jokerette said:


> I have this urge to start my maternity leave TODAY! But I'm still scheduled to keep working for another 3 weeks... ahh! I am a teacher and my maternity leave sub is ready to go whenever i say the word.... its so tempting. Maybe im just having a tired day, but man I am so done. (sigh)

Jock; i had a week and a half vaca starting on my 37th week, leading into my leave... which would bring me to just about 39. It was set to start next wednesday as my last day. I couldn't take it anymore, and pushed it up to this week. I work at an optical lab, and deal with a lot of physics, and a lot of doctors calling with a bunch of nonsense... i don't have the mental drive to focus to the extent that I should be focused. Nor do I have the physical energy, as i'm NEVER sleeping. Do what your body is telling you. exhaustion is not our friend @ this point!!


----------



## Almost Mama

KJ; camryn is BEAUTIFUL! so excited for you! hope all is going well at home :) keep us posted!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Get my csection date today! :baby: Then the countdown is well & truly on! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Thinking of you mumanddad....:flower:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Get my csection date today! :baby: Then the countdown is well & truly on! :haha:

YAY!!! That's great!!!!

I had my ultrasound today and everything looks good!! I am so releaved...... i started to become really worried overnight because he was really quite since yesterday i was nervous that something was wrong. After the Dr. appt. yesterday it was already making me nervious... i am just so happy!! :) He is head down and measuring right no track, my cervix is still completely closed but he is in the right spot.


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Get my csection date today! :baby: Then the countdown is well & truly on! :haha:
> 
> YAY!!! That's great!!!!
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and everything looks good!! I am so releaved...... i started to become really worried overnight because he was really quite since yesterday i was nervous that something was wrong. After the Dr. appt. yesterday it was already making me nervious... i am just so happy!! :) He is head down and measuring right no track, my cervix is still completely closed but he is in the right spot.Click to expand...

Great news! i figured all was fine :smug: :haha:
shame on the doc for worrying you like that though!


----------



## swanxxsong

my goodness, I missed so much!

thoughts and prayers with you, mum, as you go through this seemingly ridiculous ordeal. you poor thing! :hugs: 

good luck tiger!

yay for a final date, kelly; that's great! :)

aria's been so fussy this evening. she was a gem all day and now must be her fussy time. lol. all she wants is to comfort suck, which isn't a big deal except I have stuff to get done. :haha: this is what I get for procrastinating, but oh well - ANOTHER DAY. I'd much rather cuddle her anyway. :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Swan, you should get a moby wrap! they are awesome, especially at that age. She can get boob all she wants while you get stuff done :D

i dont know how ppl dont use baby carriers lol was a life savor for me!


----------



## swanxxsong

actually, my sister just gave me her moby! but I haven't had the time (er, well, haven't MADE the time) to figure it out... lol. I also have a mei tei that she made for me and a ring sling that I had ordered through BBB. the sling is nice but I can't seem to get her in it properly without her sliding down... maybe due to her size? so my aim is to get the moby functional. lmao. tomorrow, though. I am too tired to do anything more tonight.

MAJOR success though; aria nursed without her shield tonight! she's been clusterfeeding all night tonight and when she was a little dozy, I slipped off the shield and popped in my boob and she latched nicely and wouldn't release. :dance: :happydance: I'm so happy. :) it's a step in the right direction! because I'd love to stop pumping so much (in an effort to keep up my supply, since they told me the shield would probably ruin it for me, boo) since it's so time-consuming. :haha: again, lazy.


----------



## swanxxsong

Mrf... the instructions on the moby say not to use before they're 8 pounds. :| thoughts on that? last I weighed her, she's 6'10...


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm....idk...i never knew there was a weight limit...i think it would be okay so long as you hold her correctly while wrapping :shrug: the moby is nice because then you can wrap it as tightly as you want....its def a trial and error process though...DH actually figured it out before i did :blush: but it will get easier. in the begining its quite confusing though


----------



## swanxxsong

I remember my sister struggled with hers at first too. I think I'll test it out on a stuffed animal until I get the hang of it... :rofl: that may be useful! since right now, all she does is sleep all day anyway - her fussy period is from like, 6-9pm. and by then, Chris is home so I'm not worried about getting around the house and stuff. :lol: then when my sister comes by again, I'll have her help me if I can't figure it out by then. ;) she'll likely be by within the next week or so.


----------



## saphire76

Ugh I am awake again! I can't sleep because I feel like I'm going to stop breathing. Now that I'm up I can't describe how I'm feeling. Anxious and a strange sensation in my belly. I feel like I have to keep walking like I have restless belly syndrome IDK!!!!! I'm so scared.
I can't wait till Thursday for my appointment so I know what's going on. 
I'm going to have some pregnancy tea and watch tv and hope I can relax


----------



## saphire76

Ugh I am awake again! I can't sleep because I feel like I'm going to stop breathing. Now that I'm up I can't describe how I'm feeling. Anxious and a strange sensation in my belly. I feel like I have to keep walking like I have restless belly syndrome IDK!!!!! I'm so scared.
I can't wait till Thursday for my appointment so I know what's going on. 
I'm going to have some pregnancy tea and watch tv and hope I can relax


----------



## saphire76

Sorry for the dbl post


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Saphire, that sucks. :( I hope you feel better!!

Aria is majorly fussy tonight - poor baby. :( So I'm a bit of a zombie tonight lol.


----------



## saphire76

So ufair isn't it swan? You can't sleep before you give birth and your awake every hr when you finally do. Well guess we will sleep in like 3 yrs if we're lucky lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha so true Saphire, so true.


----------



## becstar

I was woken up regularly in the night with severe stomach tightenings and discomfort... Like reaaaaaally intense Braxton hicks. I didn't time them or anything as I just wanted to get sleep in between and they must have stopped as nothing this morning. 

Is that normal? I was induced last time and have no idea!


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar said:


> I was woken up regularly in the night with severe stomach tightenings and discomfort... Like reaaaaaally intense Braxton hicks. I didn't time them or anything as I just wanted to get sleep in between and they must have stopped as nothing this morning.
> 
> Is that normal? I was induced last time and have no idea!

yeah its normal.
Here is how you can tell if its real labor or not. Do all of these things until contractions go away. If they dont go away at some point, than its the real deal-labor!

1. Drink
2. Eat
3. Walk
4. Shower
5. Sleep.


I bet it wont be much longer for you with all these practice contractions :winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, seems like that happens to everyone when they get near the end... they have contractions in the night, and then in the morning they go away. 
I bet you're close, becstar! So exciting!!


----------



## mumanddad

Well ill be staying in now till the baby is here - trying to decided to have a c section instead and having it tomorrow.

Sorry if there are alot of mistakes in my typing im using me phone x


----------



## saphire76

mumanddad-excited to hear the news of your new baby.

I hate the nights the most!! I almost dread bedtime because its so much more uncomfortable and laying down bothers everything. I can't wait till next friday when I don't have to work anymore so I can nap during the day since I can't sleep during the night.
I'm so puffy everywhere. I look like a blow fish :(


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> mumanddad-excited to hear the news of your new baby.
> 
> I hate the nights the most!! I almost dread bedtime because its so much more uncomfortable and laying down bothers everything. I can't wait till next friday when I don't have to work anymore so I can nap during the day since I can't sleep during the night.
> I'm so puffy everywhere. I look like a blow fish :(

I could have written this post except for the work thing!!! When we go up to bed I basically sit up until that gets too uncomfy. Then I TRY to find a comfy spot to splay on my iPad until I'm so tired I can't keep my eyes open. I'm up about every hour due to either being super uncomfortable or having to potty. It's awful! And I'm super puffy, too! My face doesn't even look like my face to me, it's so bloated that when I smile, my normal smile isn't able to come through!!!! Ah well...hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## tiggertea

bec - to add to guppy's list, my hospital says to take a bath rather than shower and take a paracetamol. (Obv if it's labour paracetamol aren't going to touch the pains!) :hugs:
I too spent three hours this morning/afternoon with pains. Actual ouchie ones not just BHs. Every 9-10 minutes too. Then it all stopped. :rolleyes:


----------



## Guppy051708

mumanddad said:


> Well ill be staying in now till the baby is here - trying to decided to have a c section instead and having it tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry if there are alot of mistakes in my typing im using me phone x

Best of luck sweetie :flow:


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is doing well, I am exhausted. Totally ready for this baby to come! Couple of weeks left still though...


----------



## becstar

Thanks ladies.

mumandad - how exciting to meet your baby so soon! Best of luck to you. Sometimes it helps to have made a decision and taken control rather than have it all up in the air. Hugs. 

If I get the same pains in the day I will try those things but I figured if it was real labour I'd be needing my sleep! I really hope it is a sign that things are happening.


----------



## suzzle

Hello all :hi:

Went to see consultant today - had a stretch & sweep. Wasn't exactly fun but just pretty uncomfortable. Im really sore now though! Just been getting cramping & pinkish mucus when I wipe. I just sneezed there & I almost died! 

Have to go back on Monday morning for a second sweep & if nothing happens I'm having my waters broken in theatre on Wed because baby is sitting too high. That means Tuesday's section has been cancelled, but I figure I'd rather wait an extra day for the chance at a VBAC :D

Doc also said that I'm 1 -1.5cm dilated & cervix is 2cm long, which is apparently 50% effaced? He also felt the need to show me the blood/mucus on his gloves....

I'm suddenly so tired & bad tempered :shrug: I think I'm grumpy because I'm
pretty sore. Think I'll make the kids tea, have a bath & go to bed when DH gets in. 

X


----------



## Guppy051708

Suzzle, thats exciting that progress is being made! I hope you get your VBAC. hopefully the soreness goes away :hugs:


MWs came for their home visit today. Will def be able to put the birth pool in our bedroom so im happy about that :D

My FH is measuring right on at 36cm. and baby is in THE PERFECT postion for birth!!!! :dance: L-O-T. and i couldn't be happier!!! this hopefully means no back labor! So long as the turd stays put :haha:


----------



## ellitigg

Guppy051708 said:


> My FH is measuring right on at 36cm. and baby is in THE PERFECT postion for birth!!!! :dance: L-O-T. and i couldn't be happier!!! this hopefully means no back labor! So long as the turd stays put :haha:

I had a consultant appointment today and was measuring 31. They sent me for ANOTHER growth scan but baby is still normal size (yay!) so they are all puzzled about where I'm storing it :rofl:

mumanddad - good luck with the next couple of days. Hope everything goes well for you. We're all here waiting for news!


----------



## suzzle

Guppy051708 said:


> Suzzle, thats exciting that progress is being made! I hope you get your VBAC. hopefully the soreness goes away :hugs:
> 
> 
> MWs came for their home visit today. Will def be able to put the birth pool in our bedroom so im happy about that :D
> 
> My FH is measuring right on at 36cm. and baby is in THE PERFECT postion for birth!!!! :dance: L-O-T. and i couldn't be happier!!! this hopefully means no back labor! So long as the turd stays put :haha:


Congrats Guppy! Sounds like you are well on the way to a lovely home water birth :)

I'm pleased too that at least SOMETHING is happening! I'm still crampy, but that means it worked I guess :shrug: Just going to take some painkillers & have a nice hot bath with some lovely lavender candles & done essential oils :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: maybe your child should be a gymnast! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

suzzle said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Suzzle, thats exciting that progress is being made! I hope you get your VBAC. hopefully the soreness goes away :hugs:
> 
> 
> MWs came for their home visit today. Will def be able to put the birth pool in our bedroom so im happy about that :D
> 
> My FH is measuring right on at 36cm. and baby is in THE PERFECT postion for birth!!!! :dance: L-O-T. and i couldn't be happier!!! this hopefully means no back labor! So long as the turd stays put :haha:
> 
> 
> Congrats Guppy! Sounds like you are well on the way to a lovely home water birth :)
> 
> I'm pleased too that at least SOMETHING is happening! I'm still crampy, but that means it worked I guess :shrug: Just going to take some painkillers & have a nice hot bath with some lovely lavender candles & done essential oils :cloud9:Click to expand...

that sounds lovely. Enjoy!


----------



## saphire76

Ok guess I should ask now...what's a sweep and why do some people get them?


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Ok guess I should ask now...what's a sweep and why do some people get them?

its also known as membrane stripping, which is the more used term here in the US. anyways, basically its like getting a vigurous internal. Its NOT breaking the bags of water :nope:. You have to be a little dilated to get it done. The care provider puts there finger in your cervix and then wiggles it to strip the membranes (aka your plug). the idea is that if its irratated it will realse hormones to kickstart labor....personally ive had two of them and neither worked. Its one of those things that only works if you were going to go into labor anyways, but they are nice alternatives to try before induction and csection and that sort of thing :thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

Thanks Guppy- I guess they just decide on a case by case basis to do it or not?
I did however immediately after my internal at 39 weeks w DS say man if that doesn't throw me into labor. I did go into labor that night. She didn't say she was doing anything different though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ouch! Sounds like fun. :nope:


----------



## sparklez

Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PICT0009.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Guppy051708

sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

Gorgous!!! Congrats hun! :cloud9:
So...does this mean 100% of the babies born so far are :pink:?!
Come on boys!: haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

How sweet she is!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Thanks Guppy- I guess they just decide on a case by case basis to do it or not?
> I did however immediately after my internal at 39 weeks w DS say man if that doesn't throw me into labor. I did go into labor that night. She didn't say she was doing anything different though.


Well in the states, a ton of providers do stuff like that an not tell ya....so you *could* have had one, not knowing it...or maybe that didn't happen and youre sensitive or the provider was just way too rough-accidentally.. ...i see this happen a lot with my doula clients though :sad1:



AmaryllisRed said:


> Ouch! Sounds like fun. :nope:

I actually didn't think it hurt...but i guess it depends on the person doing it and the mothers comfort levels.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Seriously, where are all the boys?


----------



## Guppy051708

Im wondering!

I have heard that boys take longer to develop...and they are more likely to go overdue...although girls go overdue bunches too, and sometimes boys come early, but between my CBE students and my doula clients, ive seen it play out this way, so maybe it is pretty accurate?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Do you think girls are more likely to come early? 'cause most of the babies born so far were early, right? Interesting. I wonder if this is something typical that plays out in most of the due-month groups.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, i know its all just anecdotal evidence for me. 
But i did read about cells developing and splitting. Apparently they divide at a slower pace in males compared to females. Which is why if you ever read about the risk of ultrasound, something that will probably pop up in your reading will be how the brain cells of boys take longer to divide than in girls, and so if there is a risk with ultrasound, boys tend to have more the effects than girls. (because the ultrasonic waves slow down the cell division process). Anyways, thats just the scientific evidence that boys do take longer to develop...which can be seen across the board once they are born, even into adolscence and adulthood, we know that girls, on average, develop 2 years faster than boys....thus, i think there really could be something to being mroe liekly to go overdue with a boy than a girl

_NOTE* boys can still come early[and they do] and girls can still come late [and they do] but in general there does seem to be a trend._


Thus far, i can personally attest to this-Isaiah was almost 2 weeks overdue. But yes, with my child birth students and with my doula clients, i do see the trend...i mean obviously it can (and does) go differently, but from my personal experience, the trend is def there.


----------



## tiggertea

congrats sparklez!

LunaBean is having her induction tomorrow. Will be the first boy. (Admittedly she didn't post often in here though.)


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck LB!
Bought time a boy makes an appearance :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

Sparklez, she is beautiful!!


I am ready for it to be tomorrow (Thursday) so that I can go to the Drs already!! My appointment is only 18 hours away :wacko:! I have been in so much pain today, and the pain made me nauseous... and to top it off in the height of the pain I get a call from DS1's teacher saying about him being disrespectful to her and being REALLY bad in school today!! UGHHHHH..... after that phone call I just cried for a little bit.


----------



## TeQuiero

OoOh and good luck to LunaBean tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats sparklez! She is beautiful!

And best wishes to LB tomorrow!


----------



## Almost Mama

saphire76 said:


> mumanddad-excited to hear the news of your new baby.
> 
> I hate the nights the most!! I almost dread bedtime because its so much more uncomfortable and laying down bothers everything. I can't wait till next friday when I don't have to work anymore so I can nap during the day since I can't sleep during the night.
> I'm so puffy everywhere. I look like a blow fish :(

EXACTLYYYY
i actually stand beside my bed at night and just stare for a second, trying to figure out which attack might be best... but nothing helps. 
i try to get to bed at 10-1030, but im never asleep before 2am!!! ITS RIDICULOUS! ive tried every position, tried the reclining rocker in the nursery, tried the couch, basically everything but the futon in the basement! :nope:

i don't know what else to do. i'm so flustered, it actually has me on the brinjk of tears every night. 

i pushed my mat leave up and today was my last official day of work. well... im on a week and a half long vacation, so my mat leave officially starts a week from monday, but either way, I'M FINALLY DONE WORK, and so looking fwd to sleeping during the day, if my body feels the need. :hugs: if you come up with any tricks, PLSPLSPLS let me know lol


----------



## Almost Mama

sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

welcome to our little group, megan :cloud9:
she's beautiful, sparklez! i hope you're feeling well!
congrats!!! :happydance:
we seem to like early girls! 
maybe Scarlet will follow suit lol


----------



## KellyC75

Got my csection date ~ See my ticker :winkwink:



sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

Awww ~ So adorable :baby: Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## TeQuiero

Ooooh Kelly!! Congrats!! <3 I am excited for you :hugs:!! Not much longer at all!


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh, and Kelly, is today your anniversary?


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Got my csection date ~ See my ticker :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:
> 
> Awww ~ So adorable :baby: Congrats :cloud9:Click to expand...

:dance:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> My FH is measuring right on at 36cm. and baby is in THE PERFECT postion for birth!!!! :dance: L-O-T. and i couldn't be happier!!! this hopefully means no back labor! So long as the turd stays put :haha:

YAY!!! Thats great news guppy!!!! After how long your last labor was! You have been my inspiration for try a natural birth.



ellitigg said:


> I had a consultant appointment today and was measuring 31. They sent me for ANOTHER growth scan but baby is still normal size (yay!) so they are all puzzled about where I'm storing it :rofl:

This was the same for me! Although i had not dropped that much.. i am glad someone else has the same thing going on!




sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

CONGRATZ HUN!!!! She is beautiful!!! 



KellyC75 said:


> Got my csection date ~ See my ticker :winkwink:

YAY KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats Sparklez!! Megan is BEAUTIFUL!

As of tomorrow I'm 10 days to due date, then in the single digits counting down...WOW I'm so excited!

At my 36 week check up (36w3d) I wasn't dialated at all and had no spotting or cramping or anything after the check...at 37 week check up (37w5d) I was between 1-2cm, and she said cervix was low and soft. I had a lot of cramping and contractions as well as some bleeding after that appointment. Cramping and contractions have continued, but they aren't consistent at all. I feel that she is VERY low though. Here's hoping my time is soon.

Question for all of you that have been through labor...did your contractions always make your bump hard? Did they ever just feel like sharp pains down low and period cramps? I'm trying to figure out some of what I'm feeling down there. 

Glad to see ladies getting their section and induction dates in order, and can't believe we have only 5ish days til its OUR month!! Yay February!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Guppy - forgot to mention how happy I am to see baby is in perfect position!! I hope he stays put and you get a great back labor free birth!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so glad your baby is in prime position Guppy!! Great news!

RedHead, I had period cramps from 10am until about 6pm, then they were joined by what I thought were BH. By 11pm they were true contractions that made my tummy tighten. And then another 26 hours later I had her! :) hth!


----------



## saphire76

Yay! Sparklez!!! Congrats :)

I can't believe we're talking about contractions and labor and giving birth! Seems like yesterday we all got our bfp.

Yay us!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Thanks Swan! Hoping my time is soon then! Sometimes they go hand in hand, but so far, nothing has been consistent enough to time it.

I know Saphire!! Isn't it crazy? It's our turn!!! :)

One year ago today, I went to my OB bc I was 10 weeks pregnant spotting, and felt something was wrong. My scan showed my baby had passed. The 28th will be one year ago that I had my D&C...can't believe I have a full size baby girl wiggling around in me now ready to join our family. Makes me teary!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I had menstural type cramping for 3 days before my water broke- no pattern to them, just felt like the :witch: was visiting. Then my water broke...but i had 100% back labor from the begining. once the back labor kicked in i didn't notice any other type of menstrual craming..back labor...it was terrible. I do not remember feeling anything in the front of my bump or any tightening sensations.I dont know if i didn't notice because back labor is that much more severe, or if maybe labor wouldn't be so bad without the back labor :shrug: i can't really say, but what i do know is that i felt like someone was crushing my back hips together! So i guess i can't really answer, sorry hun, but dont worry you'll know if you're in labor :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! taxes are filed and we beat the standard deduction :dance:

...can't wait to file next yr because then i'll have TWO child tax credits :haha:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Thanks Guppy! Everyone tells me I will know...but of course I still worry that I won't!

I am soooooo hoping I never experience back labor!! It just sounds so wicked!


----------



## Guppy051708

I pray NONE of you get the back labor...and what is worse than back labor is back labor with a babys head crushing your spine! :shock: dont worry though, that is rare indeed lol
I wouldn't wish back labor on my worst enemy...even my care provider from ISaiah's birth said "if you can do back labor with a posterior, than regular labor will be easy!" and i believe it! I have high hopes for this birth! I really believe if this baby stay LOT and doesn't go sunnyside up, then i firmly have faith that it wont be painful and it will be much faster....and when i say wont be painful...i think i can only say that because ive had the horror of exeperiecing a posterior labor and birth...if i had a regular labor the firs ttime around and then was slamed with a posterior labor the second time around-i would surly die! haha, so to me regular labor is welcome since i know it cant be any harder than it was with Isaiah. And if for some crazy reason i have another posterior labor, at least i know i can do it because i did it once before.


----------



## nightkd

Hope you guys can avoid back labour... The back labour I had was the only thing I couldn't deal with, pain-wise and I had my MW providing counter pressure, which helped a LOT (most of the time)... This time I just have DH and he obviously doesn't have the experience to know the right spots to apply pressure, like my MW did... Eek! Hopefully he'll figure it out though; I'm sure if not, then I will be yelling at him about it :lol:

Started losing my mucus plug last night, just a little bit... Had some more come away today and some cramps... My BP has also risen - I have been taking it regularly throughout the pregnancy and moreso the past few weeks... DH thinks it means I'm going into labour tomorrow (I don't think so, but maybe this weekend?)... I'm feeling a lot more patient... Still REALLY want to get labour underway and have the baby, but I'm not so upset about waking up every morning STILL not in labour ;)

Seem to have caught a cold, which is just lovely... Runny nose, sore/scratchy throat... Hope I can shake it before I go into labour!!!


----------



## mumanddad

sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## mumanddad

No updates from here i think i have to wait till tomorrow but im going.to pester the drs when they come round.

My oh wants me to have a c section now lol and he wants to do it, think he is getting a little excited and is fed up of waiting.

O baby went head down for an hour so i started bouncing but he turned back again :( he is stubborn.

Hope your all ok and something comes of your pains xx


----------



## nightkd

mumanddad said:


> No updates from here i think i have to wait till tomorrow but im going.to pester the drs when they come round.
> 
> My oh wants me to have a c section now lol and he wants to do it, think he is getting a little excited and is fed up of waiting.
> 
> O baby went head down for an hour so i started bouncing but he turned back again :( he is stubborn.
> 
> Hope your all ok and something comes of your pains xx

With how adamant baby is to turn around, I'd suspect there's a good reason for it!! :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Well thats what the mw said yesterday but no one has checked.

Im worried he is going to tangle in his cord and this is what happened to logan :( but they said they would know if his cord was tangled up by the ctg monitor x


----------



## becstar

Oh sparklez, she's goregeous. Congrats!


----------



## swanxxsong

Back labor is evil. My hubby says his claim to fame during labor for me was applying the counter pressure during contractions. (he and the nurse switched on and off with it and whoever wasn't at my back was holding me against their chest from the front since I was sobbing lol) 

I tell him that his claim to fame should be that he survived 30 hours of labor with me without pissing me off once. :rofl:


----------



## tiger

just got home from hospital. was admitted last night as holly has hardly been moving for a few days, then yesterday at my 36 week appt, her heartbeat wasnt fantastic. was taken to hospital and put on a ctg and her HB was at 110bpm and then decelerating to 90bpm . they were talking about prepping me for a c-section this morning but she perked up :) been feeling lots of movement this afternoon. glad the last 24 hours is behind me


----------



## suzzle

I had back labour with DS1 :( hoping to avoid it with this LO!

The race is on!! So many things have started to happen in this thread now :cloud9:

As for me, cramps eased off overnight after my sweep yesterday & woke up to no discharge this morning so I thought it had all stopped :cry:

However - later this morning before my acupuncture appointment I lost a huge dark red blob of mucus, a little old blood & some new blood. Have been experiencing some cramps too :thumbup: Hopefully this mornings acupuncture session to prime my cervix will boost the current goings-on. I'm so excited things are happening, still expect to be at my appointment for sweep #2 on Monday morning though!


----------



## suzzle

tiger said:


> just got home from hospital. was admitted last night as holly has hardly been moving for a few days, then yesterday at my 36 week appt, her heartbeat wasnt fantastic. was taken to hospital and put on a ctg and her HB was at 110bpm and then decelerating to 90bpm . they were talking about prepping me for a c-section this morning but she perked up :) been feeling lots of movement this afternoon. glad the last 24 hours is behind me

Glad things are looking up tiger :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, your DH should be very happy about that, DS1's father made me mad a good bit when I was in the hospital with him!! How someone can be late to the birth of their own child because they went to pick up a friend...... and then to try to bring your friend into MY room!! lol, that is why my DH is so much better! :haha:

Tiger, I am glad that they did not have to give you a c-section. :hugs: Maybe you needed more fluids and saline. I had that happen with DS2, I had to get some IV fluids because his heartbeat was dropping down to the 80's. 

Suzzle, yay for the sweep seeming to do it's job!! 

Appointment in 4.5 hours.... I think that I am going to go back to sleep (only 640am Thursday here). DS2 is still snoring away, so hopefully I will be able to get back to sleep.


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Oh, and Kelly, is today your anniversary?

It was on tuesday ~ thanks for noticing :friends: We had a lovely meal, but silly me thought it would be nice to sit outside, I literally ended up cooking it was sooooo hot, been a bit of a heatwave here lately :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad all is ok tiger :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I have this urge to start my maternity leave TODAY! But I'm still scheduled to keep working for another 3 weeks... ahh! I am a teacher and my maternity leave sub is ready to go whenever i say the word.... its so tempting. Maybe im just having a tired day, but man I am so done. (sigh)
> 
> 3 weeks!!!? Does that give you like a week off? I did that with DS and I went into labor on my 1st day off lol.
> 
> I have 9 days! can't wait!!Click to expand...

I decided to talk to my boss and we switched my last day of with from Feb 17 to Feb 3rd!!! In so happy! Only a week and a half left! I am still having really bad hip pain and sciatic nerve pain. I started wearing a maternity support belt and it helps a bit but it will be so much better ti just be off my feet soon :) I was worried I might get bored waiting for Kenny to arrive if I went out too early but now the though of having a couple relaxing weeks sounds like heaven!



mumanddad said:


> Well i have now been admitted of to the mat ward, noone mentioned the words cord prolapse to me if they had i wouldnt of had the ecv x

I read all your updates and I hope you get to meet your baby soon! Glad you're doing ok!



Guppy051708 said:


> Swan, you should get a moby wrap! they are awesome, especially at that age. She can get boob all she wants while you get stuff done :D
> 
> i dont know how ppl dont use baby carriers lol was a life savor for me!

I got the Ergo... But it's so bulky. Anyone recommend getting the Moby too?



sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

Congrats!!!! She's beautiful!


tiger said:


> just got home from hospital. was admitted last night as holly has hardly been moving for a few days, then yesterday at my 36 week appt, her heartbeat wasnt fantastic. was taken to hospital and put on a ctg and her HB was at 110bpm and then decelerating to 90bpm . they were talking about prepping me for a c-section this morning but she perked up :) been feeling lots of movement this afternoon. glad the last 24 hours is behind me

Wow that is scary!! I'm so glad everything is ok now!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... so much going on... :hugs: to everyone having pains, possible contractions, trouble sleeping, stubborn babies... and whatever else this lovely last month is bringing you! 

Can't believe it really is almost February and I'll finally be able to say I'm due "the 26th" instead of "_February_ 26th!" 

Moved to the last box today!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> Started losing my mucus plug last night, just a little bit... Had some more come away today and some cramps... My BP has also risen - I have been taking it regularly throughout the pregnancy and moreso the past few weeks... DH thinks it means I'm going into labour tomorrow (I don't think so, but maybe this weekend?)... I'm feeling a lot more patient... Still REALLY want to get labour underway and have the baby, but I'm not so upset about waking up every morning STILL not in labour ;)

Sending labor vibes your way hun! it sounds like some type of progress is at least being made! :dance: 
:dust:



mumanddad said:


> No updates from here i think i have to wait till tomorrow but im going.to pester the drs when they come round.
> 
> My oh wants me to have a c section now lol and he wants to do it, think he is getting a little excited and is fed up of waiting.

Best of luck hun! I can't wait to see a picture of your sweet baby :cloud9:



nightkd said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> No updates from here i think i have to wait till tomorrow but im going.to pester the drs when they come round.
> 
> My oh wants me to have a c section now lol and he wants to do it, think he is getting a little excited and is fed up of waiting.
> 
> O baby went head down for an hour so i started bouncing but he turned back again :( he is stubborn.
> 
> Hope your all ok and something comes of your pains xx
> 
> With how adamant baby is to turn around, I'd suspect there's a good reason for it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I fully agree with this. If that baby is moving back to breech so often, i sincerely think there is a VERY good reason for it!



swanxxsong said:


> Back labor is evil. My hubby says his claim to fame during labor for me was applying the counter pressure during contractions. (he and the nurse switched on and off with it and whoever wasn't at my back was holding me against their chest from the front since I was sobbing lol)
> 
> I tell him that his claim to fame should be that he survived 30 hours of labor with me without pissing me off once. :rofl:

:rofl: haha our men can be the "30 hour survivors" ROFL!
Hubby did a great job with counter pressure, but it was still excruciating since LO wouldn't turn :wacko: 



tiger said:


> just got home from hospital. was admitted last night as holly has hardly been moving for a few days, then yesterday at my 36 week appt, her heartbeat wasnt fantastic. was taken to hospital and put on a ctg and her HB was at 110bpm and then decelerating to 90bpm . they were talking about prepping me for a c-section this morning but she perked up :) been feeling lots of movement this afternoon. glad the last 24 hours is behind me

Thats scary :hugs: im glad you both are doing okay now though...wonder if she will attempt to make an appearance sooner rather than later?


*Suzzle-* perhaps your little one will be here soon :D

*TeQuiero-*hope you get some sleep and have a good appt!

*KellyC75-* Happy anniversary! 

*Jokerette-* i LOVE the Ergo!!! Keep it for when the baby is bigger! I love the Moby Wrap for when they are little...and actually you can wear it quite comfortably for a long time, but once they get a certain size i just prefer the Ergo :thumbup: both a "must have" in my book :D

*AmaryllisRed-*:wohoo: last box!!!!!

*AFM-* the MWs came yesterday and the birth pool can go in our bedroom :dance: i can't wait! 
we went to the store last night and got some lovely scented (but not obnoxiously scented) candles. Went with Hibiscus. I was going to do lavendar, since i know thats a therapuetic scent, but i just couldn't do it....it reminds me of my abusive father (those were the scented candles he used to purchase me), so it actually made me more on edge smelling it....then i was going to go with honey suckle...but decided to go with Hibiscus. Either way, its a natural scent so im sure it will be just lovely :flower:


oh and my sister had her baby yesterday!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

Tiger glad she is.ok.

Thank you everyone, i seen a horrible dr this morning he wants me to wait another 2 weeks and then said if i have my baby tomorrow then he will probably be on scbu so he was trying to scare me.

I have asked him to keep his nose out and that i will go with my consultant who has said he wont leave the hospital untill my baby is crying in my arms so either tomorrow night or early hours sat morning i think. 

Ill let you know whats going on if i get time tomorrow 

thank you for your support x


----------



## saphire76

I slept last night!!! So happy.

My last blood work is today, growth ultra sound and internal. Can't wait to see if anything is happening. Then off to work. A week from today I will be done working! Can't wait!!!

Have a good day everyone. I'll be checking updates if we have any new babies man they are rolling in now...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, :hugs: Hope that man stays away from now on.


----------



## swanxxsong

Guppy, I think they deserve tee-shirts or something! ;) haha. I have to say, I truly and 100% admire you for going through 30 hours of labor without medication. I'm still pretty upset with myself for not making it through naturally, but I just exhausted myself... and that's nobody's fault but my own, really. lol. I just keep praying that my next LO will decide to cook a little longer and come a little faster. :haha: 

So much happening on this board, I'm so excited! Everytime I log on I expect to see new baby posts... but none yet!

And TeQuiero, I'd have been pissed too! I only got slightly annoyed when he brought in his meal to eat in my room when I hadn't been allowed to eat for 30 hours and was STARVING. But I got over it pretty quick. :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww Swan :hugs: you did a beautiful job sweetie! You should be proud of what you did! Its totally understandable...its very hard laboring, let alone when you're dead tired! I think the lack of sleep is worse than the pain. I think you did lovely and never look down on yourself for it! Be proud of your accomplishment :flower:

Saphire-cant wait to hear about your appt!

Ugh, felt super naseous today :sick: anyone else having to eat every hour, otherwise risk vomits? It seems like if i dont eat every hour then i feel so sick :sick: i just had me some greek yogurt with peach and granoloa mixed in. That did the trick-thank God! haha


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 36 weeks Guppy... :)

Cant believe its almost Feb.. seems like we were all just doing our 20 week scans.. now were all about to have our babies.. :) Tail end of the group for me but slowly getting there lol.. 35 weeks now.. well as of yesterday.. :) have my next appt on feb 1st with an internal again.. excited to see if anything has happened in the last 2 weeks..


----------



## Jokerette

mumanddad said:


> Tiger glad she is.ok.
> 
> Thank you everyone, i seen a horrible dr this morning he wants me to wait another 2 weeks and then said if i have my baby tomorrow then he will probably be on scbu so he was trying to scare me.
> 
> I have asked him to keep his nose out and that i will go with my consultant who has said he wont leave the hospital untill my baby is crying in my arms so either tomorrow night or early hours sat morning i think.
> 
> Ill let you know whats going on if i get time tomorrow
> 
> thank you for your support x

mumanddad- ughhh!!!! that doctor sounds TERRIBLE! :( He shouldnt be saying things like that to you. and quite frankly I'm surprised because you are full term so why does he think baby would need SCBU?! I'm glad you have a consultant you trust!



Guppy051708 said:


> Ugh, felt super naseous today :sick: anyone else having to eat every hour, otherwise risk vomits? It seems like if i dont eat every hour then i feel so sick :sick: i just had me some greek yogurt with peach and granoloa mixed in. That did the trick-thank God! haha

Guppy, sorry youre feeling sick :( I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Because i hadnt had steriod injections but not everyone has them.

He didnt think having a still born at 43 weeks meant i should be induced. He also said i have had to many appts at this point i lost it and my hubby stepped in.

The head consultant who i was under till he got promoted was thr one who started the ball rolling from day one for early induction and that is what my new consultant has carried on.

Mr abuzoda knows how scared i am of the hole process because of the last outcome and he has been there through all emotions and tbh he is soooo funny and its good to see hubby trusts him fully too x


----------



## Guppy051708

happy belated 35 weeks lilrojo! 

Thanks Jokerette!


----------



## mumanddad

Guppy hope it passes soon x i was like that in first tri i was always hungry and if i didnt eat i was or felt sick all the time x


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: mumanddad


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear what you are going through mumanddad.. that is terrible of this dr to treat you that way.. Sending big hugs to you

Thanks Guppy.. :) Hope your feeling better soon.. no fun to be feeling sicky.. esp this late in our pregnancies..


----------



## Junebugs

MUM- I am sorry you have to go though all of this..... :hugs: you are probably having enough stress already. You will have you little one in your arms soon!!

Guppy- I was like that last week!!! I felt like i was going to be sick if i did not eat every hour!!! I am better this week thou..


----------



## Guppy051708

Im glad youre feeling better JuneBugs...gives me some hope too haha. it seems to come and go from week to week...wish it meant something for labor :haha:


----------



## RedheadBabies

mumanddad said:


> Because i hadnt had steriod injections but not everyone has them.
> 
> He didnt think having a still born at 43 weeks meant i should be induced. He also said i have had to many appts at this point i lost it and my hubby stepped in.
> 
> The head consultant who i was under till he got promoted was thr one who started the ball rolling from day one for early induction and that is what my new consultant has carried on.
> 
> Mr abuzoda knows how scared i am of the hole process because of the last outcome and he has been there through all emotions and tbh he is soooo funny and its good to see hubby trusts him fully too x

So sorry to hear how things have been going for you. Hope things turn around soon. Glad you have someone that you and your OH both trust fully!!!


----------



## suzzle

Mumanddad - just wanted to say I'm sorry you are having such a horrible time, especially on top of your worries because of previous experiences :hugs:

I completely appreciate the value of having a consultant that you know is doing their best for YOU, rather than what's easiest for them. I've already been told by mine that some of his colleagues would dismiss my PGP & previous shoulder dystocia as reasons for any kind of induction after a section, not just drug free. But rs doing his best to get me the natural delivery I want & I couldn't be happier :cloud9:

Still cramping away, have lost quite a bit of plug today so far, some old blood from yesterday & some more fresh red streaks are keeping me positive that something is happening in there! Sorry if it's tmi :blush:

Set up the Moses basket today & washed a blanket & gro bag. I've run out of things to do for LO and normal housework is just so mundane! I am mentally preparing myself to get caught up with the washing though incase I do go into labour this weekend. God knows what DH & the kids would end up wearing. 

It started snowing here today, there is prob about 1inch lying. It would be SO typical for me to go into labour during the night in the midst of a bloody blizzard. It's almost February ffs!


----------



## TeQuiero

Mumanddad, I am so sorry that doctor was not nice! :hugs: I am hoping for the best for you! 


AFM, this baby is not wanting to go anywhere at all!! I am not dilated at all! UGH... but on the upside, my b-strep test was negative and I have not gained any weight!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'll join you, TeQuiero. I'm still completely closed, too. :shrug: 

I've been nauseated lately, too, and eating doesn't really seem to help. :nope: But it comes and goes... so hopefully it's on its way back out!


----------



## TeQuiero

I'm nauseous when I am in pain, which has been a good bit lately. :( I just want this baby to have some progress soon.


----------



## saphire76

Waiting for the dr but ultrasound tech said she is about 6lbs 1 oz give or take. Fluid is good. He is going to town she said she is ready to go. Kidney is doing its stuff. We could see her tongue moving around cause she was swallowing. So neat!


----------



## ellitigg

So sorry to hear things are stressful mumanddad. Let me know the doctor's name - I think we're both using the same hospital so I want to avoid him like the plague! So far everyone I've seen at that hospital has been lovely EXCEPT for one of the receptionists in the antenatal outpatients bit. She made a huge fuss because I'd been told to go there even though I didn't have my notes and I was worried about movements. I think she went into panic mode because she couldn't follow her paperwork process :haha:


----------



## becstar

Guppy, I get that sick thing.

No signs here! My due date according to the hospital is tomorrow... My sister graduates tomorrow and my mum is going, both my birth partners. I'm hoping that means I'll go into labour tomorrow due to Sod's law! 

Spent this afternoon at the farm and soft play with La and my mother in law. Chasing la round the soft play was funny, I was hoping it would start things off. I spoke to the woman there and joked that I'd be on the bumpy slide to try to start labour, and she said a woman did that and went into labour the same day! I'll be back next week


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> So sorry to hear things are stressful mumanddad. Let me know the doctor's name - I think we're both using the same hospital so I want to avoid him like the plague! So far everyone I've seen at that hospital has been lovely EXCEPT for one of the receptionists in the antenatal outpatients bit. She made a huge fuss because I'd been told to go there even though I didn't have my notes and I was worried about movements. I think she went into panic mode because she couldn't follow her paperwork process :haha:

Was she in her 20's because if it is she has been rude to alot of people i dont think she is there now as i havent seen her for a while.

I think his name was dr ramsey but ill find out and pm you, i have seen dr steel and another ladie and then that man since tuesday night.


The food is ok though you have a good selection xx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

sparklez said:


> Megan Thomas our newest valentine and another girl! Born at 23.27pm on Monday 30 mins before her due date :cloud9:

Awe! Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## saphire76

Ok I don't like internals ouch! 1/2 centimeters dialated 50% effaced.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

RedheadBabies said:


> Thanks Swan! Hoping my time is soon then! Sometimes they go hand in hand, but so far, nothing has been consistent enough to time it.
> 
> I know Saphire!! Isn't it crazy? It's our turn!!! :)
> 
> One year ago today, I went to my OB bc I was 10 weeks pregnant spotting, and felt something was wrong. My scan showed my baby had passed. The 28th will be one year ago that I had my D&C...can't believe I have a full size baby girl wiggling around in me now ready to join our family. Makes me teary!!

Sounds like me. It was just about exactly a year ago that I was 10 weeks pregnant, too. No spotting though. Went to the doc to see that baby had never grown from about 6 or 7 weeks. I miscarried about a week later...right about when this little guy is due.


----------



## ellitigg

mumanddad said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear things are stressful mumanddad. Let me know the doctor's name - I think we're both using the same hospital so I want to avoid him like the plague! So far everyone I've seen at that hospital has been lovely EXCEPT for one of the receptionists in the antenatal outpatients bit. She made a huge fuss because I'd been told to go there even though I didn't have my notes and I was worried about movements. I think she went into panic mode because she couldn't follow her paperwork process :haha:
> 
> Was she in her 20's because if it is she has been rude to alot of people i dont think she is there now as i havent seen her for a while.
> 
> I think his name was dr ramsey but ill find out and pm you, i have seen dr steel and another ladie and then that man since tuesday night.
> 
> 
> The food is ok though you have a good selection xxClick to expand...

It was an older lady...I'd say late forties, with long hair. Maybe she was just having a bad day but she made me want to :brat:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hayleigh, I hope things improve for you soon!! :|

Aw, thanks Guppy. :hugs: Chris says I'm being too hard on myself, and that I need to remember that there were a lot of factors working against me by that point. I just need to beat up on myself for something lol. But the end result was a perfect baby so I have no complaints. :)


----------



## ellitigg

Yikes! Having had no signs of labour at all, I got a really severe back pain for about 30 seconds while I was cooking dinner. I haven't felt anything like it before but now I can't decide whether it was just too much bending over today while I was doing upholstery! Here's hoping for bub to come early :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sorry the internal hurt, saphire. 
Mine didn't... I've heard other people say theirs hurt, too... I wonder if it only hurts if you're dilated at all... and not if you're closed?


----------



## TeQuiero

I think that internals really depend on the doctor that does them and how baby pushes afterwards. I don't normally hurt after getting checked, but Addy started to push at me a lot when we left the office. All I have to say is, there better be some progress next week or this little girl is going to have some problems! :haha:


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear things are stressful mumanddad. Let me know the doctor's name - I think we're both using the same hospital so I want to avoid him like the plague! So far everyone I've seen at that hospital has been lovely EXCEPT for one of the receptionists in the antenatal outpatients bit. She made a huge fuss because I'd been told to go there even though I didn't have my notes and I was worried about movements. I think she went into panic mode because she couldn't follow her paperwork process :haha:
> 
> Was she in her 20's because if it is she has been rude to alot of people i dont think she is there now as i havent seen her for a while.
> 
> I think his name was dr ramsey but ill find out and pm you, i have seen dr steel and another ladie and then that man since tuesday night.
> 
> 
> The food is ok though you have a good selection xxClick to expand...
> 
> It was an older lady...I'd say late forties, with long hair. Maybe she was just having a bad day but she made me want to :brat:Click to expand...



Yeh i know who your on about i have heard her have a go at a few people that had been told to come in for monitoring i wait go see the older ladie with short hair lol x


----------



## swanxxsong

Some of my internals (while in labor, so always dilated lol) hurt like crazy and others weren't bad at all. I think definitely a big part of it (at least in my experience) is whoever performs the internal, because my one doctor was BRUTAL and the others paled in comparison. I swear you'd have thought she was on a treasure hunt or something the way she dove in there wayyyyy faster than I expected. -_-


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> Sorry the internal hurt, saphire.
> Mine didn't... I've heard other people say theirs hurt, too... I wonder if it only hurts if you're dilated at all... and not if you're closed?

I was closed when I was last checked and it hurt like the dickens!


----------



## tiger

i had an internal before i was admitted to check for dilation and i screamed the place down. 
he was so rough and pushed it in at the wrong angle and i started swearing like a sailor :blush: i was holding jonnos hand and he said he didnt get blood flow for 30min after :haha: it was so very painful, then he had to push it in further because it wasnt sitting right :nope: 
i was screaming like you wouldnt believe. apparently my cervix is even thinner than the last time i was in 3 weeks ago and thats probably why it hurts so much, because its so frail.


----------



## nightkd

Internals only really hurt me when I tense up... Though when my MW was doing my pap smear a few months ago, it was just like I was REALLY tender down there.. She said it might feel uncomfortable, but it's not right for it to hurt as much as it did... :S (This was before she started messing with my cervix - she used the smallest speculum she had too)... I think if you're swollen down there (which is pretty much inevitable with so much baby pressing down on the tissue down there) then you can be a lot more sensitive.


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy news! Aria weighs 6'14 according to my food scale! That's a whole pound up since she was weighed at the doctor just under two weeks ago. :dance: Project baby gain is, thus far, a success. Now to keep pressing onward and hope the shield does not eff up my supply until I can get her fully nursing without it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

OMG...ladies, my mom makes me laugh so hard. I call her an innocent because sometimes she says things that are SO FUNNY but she doesn't GET it. But then there are times when she comes up with stuff that I can't believe!!! Examples:

Innocent: She and my aunt don't like Cheese-wiz (however it's spelt...that fake cheese stuff in a spray can?) and they call it Cheese-Giz. I told them that they may not want to call it that in public and had to finally explain WHY it wasn't exactly an appropriate thing to say!!!

Innocent: Thanksgiving. Pumpkin pie and whipped cream. She's piling the stuff on her pie and we're laughing and she's saying she loves it, blah blah and SAYS, "Really, just spray it towards my face. In my mouth would be best." ... I almost peed myself. 

NOT Innocent: I have a picture on Facebook of me in shorts, pregnant belly, and a bikini top from New Years Eve back home on the beach. She just posts "Finally a photo where your boobs aren't the biggest thing in the picture..." Ahahaahahahaaha!! Comic relief, she is!


----------



## tiger

lmao jp - she sounds like my mum, although my mum is NOT innocent at all ! 
before i went away for christmas, my mum asked me to do some washing for her, so i did. well when i went in her room to place the clothes in their after being washed, there was a note on the pillow. i assumed it was for me (NEVER assume anything!) , but it was for my dad, and the first line read " hey baby, such a shame you cant be with us this christmas, we would all love you here, wont be the same without you..." so i kept reading and :sick: :sick: it was the most graphic sex letter :sick: she went into full detail and it was so dirty. i seriously puked in my mouth ! 
she had a laugh when dad said it wasnt on the pillow where she said it was left. (i just threw it down and ran out :rofl: )

swan - im so happy for you that aria is doing so well ! you give me so much hope that if i have trouble this time around, that i can beat it !


----------



## Jokerette

I didn't realize internals would hurt! I thinki will be getting my first tomorrow, but I was a really kind of excited because want to know if am dilated or effaced. Is that weird of me?

I have been feeling the occasional pressure down there. It literally feels like something is happening. I don't know if I am feeling Kenny push on my cervix from the inside, or is it possible to "feel" the cervix thin and dialate?

I can't even express how excited I am for everyone! Pretty soon this page will be all updates! guppy if you see me post on FB and I forget to post here please feel free to update everyone! :) course, might still have 4-5 weeks but I hope not! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> lmao jp - she sounds like my mum, although my mum is NOT innocent at all !
> before i went away for christmas, my mum asked me to do some washing for her, so i did. well when i went in her room to place the clothes in their after being washed, there was a note on the pillow. i assumed it was for me (NEVER assume anything!) , but it was for my dad, and the first line read " hey baby, such a shame you cant be with us this christmas, we would all love you here, wont be the same without you..." so i kept reading and :sick: :sick: it was the most graphic sex letter :sick: she went into full detail and it was so dirty. i seriously puked in my mouth !
> she had a laugh when dad said it wasnt on the pillow where she said it was left. (i just threw it down and ran out :rofl: )
> 
> swan - im so happy for you that aria is doing so well ! you give me so much hope that if i have trouble this time around, that i can beat it !

:haha: OMG that is toooo funny!!! My mom would die before writing a sex letter. I actually bought her a vibrator just to see her reaction. It was PRICELESS!!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Mumanddad-I just saw on your ticker that you are being induced tomorrow on your angel baby's birthday. I wanted you to know that i think you are amazing, tomorrows date is a special bond that your two children will always have even though they never got the chance to meet. :hugs: enjoy meeting your little one tomorrow!! :)


----------



## tiger

JohnsPrincess said:


> tiger said:
> 
> 
> lmao jp - she sounds like my mum, although my mum is NOT innocent at all !
> before i went away for christmas, my mum asked me to do some washing for her, so i did. well when i went in her room to place the clothes in their after being washed, there was a note on the pillow. i assumed it was for me (NEVER assume anything!) , but it was for my dad, and the first line read " hey baby, such a shame you cant be with us this christmas, we would all love you here, wont be the same without you..." so i kept reading and :sick: :sick: it was the most graphic sex letter :sick: she went into full detail and it was so dirty. i seriously puked in my mouth !
> she had a laugh when dad said it wasnt on the pillow where she said it was left. (i just threw it down and ran out :rofl: )
> 
> swan - im so happy for you that aria is doing so well ! you give me so much hope that if i have trouble this time around, that i can beat it !
> 
> :haha: OMG that is toooo funny!!! My mom would die before writing a sex letter. I actually bought her a vibrator just to see her reaction. It was PRICELESS!!!!!!Click to expand...

my mum already has 3 vibrators so i found out :sick: yuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkk.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiger said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger said:
> 
> 
> lmao jp - she sounds like my mum, although my mum is NOT innocent at all !
> before i went away for christmas, my mum asked me to do some washing for her, so i did. well when i went in her room to place the clothes in their after being washed, there was a note on the pillow. i assumed it was for me (NEVER assume anything!) , but it was for my dad, and the first line read " hey baby, such a shame you cant be with us this christmas, we would all love you here, wont be the same without you..." so i kept reading and :sick: :sick: it was the most graphic sex letter :sick: she went into full detail and it was so dirty. i seriously puked in my mouth !
> she had a laugh when dad said it wasnt on the pillow where she said it was left. (i just threw it down and ran out :rofl: )
> 
> swan - im so happy for you that aria is doing so well ! you give me so much hope that if i have trouble this time around, that i can beat it !
> 
> :haha: OMG that is toooo funny!!! My mom would die before writing a sex letter. I actually bought her a vibrator just to see her reaction. It was PRICELESS!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> my mum already has 3 vibrators so i found out :sick: yuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkk.Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Hahahahaha oh my god.... This conversation turned from babies to baby-making! Lol :rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

:haha: oh you two!! I try not to know what is going on in my mom's house... we don't even want to get into my dad (his girlfriend is 33 and he is almost 45), she lets it be known when they do things! What is sad is that my grandfather is pretty bad too, he was constantly picking on Fito (DH) and I about when we were going to make another baby, and he was recently diagnosed with COPD, so he said he had to get an extension on his oxygen cord so that my grandma wouldn't get wrapped up in the cord when they DTD.


----------



## saphire76

Yay for aria!! And swan lol

Jp- I love people like that. 6 of us were sitting in bible study and the one lady starts talking how her husband fell and hurt his cock bone. My friend and I looked at each other and he goes or his coxics bone ( I can't spell but u know what I mean)
She's like oh.

Joker- I was excited too to get the internal to see what was going on but it still hurt lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I think internals hurting are very dependent on the doctor doing them...between my 3 pregnancies, i can honestly say that some doctors are so rough...usually males are worse (probably because they dont know what it feels like :wacko:) but ive also had some really bad ones from females...but most of them did not hurt at all. I would say 90% of mine didn't hurt...the ones did hurt even DH could tell they were being super rough...with that said sensitivity levels and thresholds come into play as well.


----------



## tiger

lol tequiro ! about the longer cord thing ! 
my grandma is just as bad :dohh: but she is going senile so she has an excuse for some of the dirty things she says :rofl:


----------



## saphire76

My moms embarrassed I have pics of my naked belly all over Facebook. She's very conservitive!!!! And I am such an open book. I'd tell anyone anything pretty much. Must be funny to have really open moms


----------



## tiger

i upload a photo of my belly to facebook every week without fail, sometimes twice a week if i think i have grown/dropped/changed shape lol. i have family that i only contact through facebook and they like to be updated lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I sort of miss facebook... I deactivated mine before I had a chance to tell anyone I was pregnant... maybe even before I WAS pregnant... 
I think it would be funny if after Crumb is born, I just re-activate my account and announce the birth! My family knows, of course, but all the random high school and college friends would be pretty surprised. :)

Oh, and my mom definitely falls on the conservative side. But I guess I am, too... just of a different generation, you know?


----------



## Guppy051708

^ haha! Do it!! lol
Im so not listening to ANYONE that has some smart ass remark about the baby coming...if i so much get one word about it, i will be deactivating it until he arrives!


----------



## tiger

since im not announcing the date she will be born, im deactivating my timeline so no one can post asking when shes coming etc. probably do it a week before


----------



## saphire76

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC_TkhNqw2c&list=UUFrmrCI6wS9TdrlMjFjQRgQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## KellyC75

I have no aircon in this darn rental house :brat:

Its supposed to be 41 degrees here today 42/43 over the weekend, I think I may melt.... :wacko:


----------



## tiger

oh kelly hugs :hugs: we have no aircon in our house either in the tropics, and im currently dying aswell ! yay for australian heat hey ? :dohh: 
sapphire- that scan is amazing ! :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

Jokerette said:


> Mumanddad-I just saw on your ticker that you are being induced tomorrow on your angel baby's birthday. I wanted you to know that i think you are amazing, tomorrows date is a special bond that your two children will always have even though they never got the chance to meet. :hugs: enjoy meeting your little one tomorrow!! :)

Thank you, they are now inducing today so i could still possibly have him tomorrow.

Im sooooooooooooooooooo nervous and feel sick xx


----------



## Junebugs

mumanddad said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Mumanddad-I just saw on your ticker that you are being induced tomorrow on your angel baby's birthday. I wanted you to know that i think you are amazing, tomorrows date is a special bond that your two children will always have even though they never got the chance to meet. :hugs: enjoy meeting your little one tomorrow!! :)
> 
> Thank you, they are now inducing today so i could still possibly have him tomorrow.
> 
> Im sooooooooooooooooooo nervous and feel sick xxClick to expand...

I can understand that but just think you will have your little one in your arms soon!!!!!

Man this whole insomnia thing is driving me nuts!!!!! I cant sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## becstar

Good luck mumanddad... X

Another night of being woken up by BHs and the subsequent need to pee! At least ten times before I managed to settle. So frustrating! But I was reading in my NCT book that lots of BHs in the evenings can be a sign of pre-labour so I am hopeful that things are happening in some form.


----------



## becstar

Ps its my hospital due date today!


----------



## mumanddad

Hopefully you wont have much longer to wait becstar x


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger why aren't you telling anyone your csection date?


----------



## mumanddad

:( still waiting to see someone they know how to keep you waiting :(


----------



## monkeydo

Wow I've missed loads!

Congratulations sparklez, another girl!

Good luck Mumanddad, sorry to hear you're being messed about so much but hopefully you'll get to meet your baby really soon.

It's my last day at work today (I'm on my lunchbreak on BnB!) and I feel really wierd about it. I feel like I've worked so hard to get to this stage in my career, and I'm taking 7 months off and when I come back I'll be a whole different person, I'll be a Mum and not a lawyer, and how will that even work? I mean it has to work, because I love my job and there's never been a question of not coming back, but it feels like I'm closing a door on being a career girl IYKWIM?


----------



## babyclements

SOOO bloody tired today, really want to go home, in work and still have one week left. 
Baby is still breech (frank breech) and docs are giving me the run around as I am wanting them to do a ECV. Even though its easier and more likely to work around 36 weeks thy want to wait till 38-39 weeks :( and I know that they arent even going to try - no doc wants to touch a breech baby, they just wanna csection.

I really want a natural birth - and obviously if it comes to having to have a c-section i will do what I need babys health is most important, I just feel like I am getting the run around - I even went to a different doc at 37 weeks for a second opinion but he is saying the same as my original OBGYN, but if I do get a version done it will be him as she hasnt done one in 3 years and he has done them more often, I have been on spinning babies and done everything I can think of - going to chiropractor and getting webster technique done (ment to open up pelvis and help baby turn) today will be my 4th out of 5 appointments and baby hasnt budged. My doc wants to wait till last minute so I will have to go into labor as she thinks baby might turn last minute and if still breech when I go into labor then c-section. I just feel like I am in limbo............ 

I know I will have a beautiful baby at the end of it all, I just wish I had some idea which was i might be getting our beautiful baby. sorry to rant and rave - I just feel so exhausted and beaten by this all.


----------



## saphire76

Good luck mumanddad!


----------



## becstar

Babyclements, I getcha. It is hard feeling up in the air and like you're being given the run around about something so important. Make as much fuss as you need to to be heard. I know what you mean about knowing the baby is mostimportant, but your birth matters, too. X


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Yay for aria!! And swan lol
> 
> Jp- I love people like that. 6 of us were sitting in bible study and the one lady starts talking how her husband fell and hurt his cock bone. My friend and I looked at each other and he goes or his coxics bone ( I can't spell but u know what I mean)
> She's like oh.
> 
> Joker- I was excited too to get the internal to see what was going on but it still hurt lol

*snort* Oh man...that would have been too funny!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> :haha: oh you two!! I try not to know what is going on in my mom's house... we don't even want to get into my dad (his girlfriend is 33 and he is almost 45), she lets it be known when they do things! What is sad is that my grandfather is pretty bad too, he was constantly picking on Fito (DH) and I about when we were going to make another baby, and he was recently diagnosed with COPD, so he said he had to get an extension on his oxygen cord so that my grandma wouldn't get wrapped up in the cord when they DTD.

LMAO!! My grandparents started sending out dirty joke emails a number of years ago to my aunts, mom, cousins and I which we thought was bad enough!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> My moms embarrassed I have pics of my naked belly all over Facebook. She's very conservitive!!!! And I am such an open book. I'd tell anyone anything pretty much. Must be funny to have really open moms

Lol, I swear my mom has two personalities. Some things she's Soooo innocent with but then other times she just kills me!! I think she stopped being embarrassed by most things I do and say years ago because since I was little I'd do things to TRY to embarrass her!!! She's too easy.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ haha! Do it!! lol
> Im so not listening to ANYONE that has some smart ass remark about the baby coming...if i so much get one word about it, i will be deactivating it until he arrives!

I wouldn't deactivate if I got some snarky remark...but I'd probably block or unfriend, lol!! FB is, sadly, the easiest way to get the word out to all the people who actually care!


----------



## mumanddad

Still not been seen by a dr apprently someone is coming in to review my situation!? 

I am so angry that they think they can mess with me like this.

The mws arnt doing proper hand overs either so people think i have been seen today and that i have a new consultant! 

Sorry to moan but im ready to scream at them!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

monkeydo said:


> Wow I've missed loads!
> 
> Congratulations sparklez, another girl!
> 
> Good luck Mumanddad, sorry to hear you're being messed about so much but hopefully you'll get to meet your baby really soon.
> 
> It's my last day at work today (I'm on my lunchbreak on BnB!) and I feel really wierd about it. I feel like I've worked so hard to get to this stage in my career, and I'm taking 7 months off and when I come back I'll be a whole different person, I'll be a Mum and not a lawyer, and how will that even work? I mean it has to work, because I love my job and there's never been a question of not coming back, but it feels like I'm closing a door on being a career girl IYKWIM?

Well...you may change in the next 7 months, but then again, certain things may not! I would just try not to think about it right now! Think of it as an extended vacation! Law will be there waiting for you! :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^ haha! Do it!! lol
> Im so not listening to ANYONE that has some smart ass remark about the baby coming...if i so much get one word about it, i will be deactivating it until he arrives!
> 
> I wouldn't deactivate if I got some snarky remark...but I'd probably block or unfriend, lol!! FB is, sadly, the easiest way to get the word out to all the people who actually care!Click to expand...

I just read yesterday that now they have an app that you can use to make a birth announcement to send out as email or text message (and maybe facebook post, too?)! Looked pretty cool.


----------



## ellitigg

omg...the whole vibrators conversation just had me in stitches. Thanks for putting a smile on my face today! I'm going to blame my hormones on the fact that I was in tears this morning because my favourite character in a novel died...:blush:

@mumanddad - I can't believe they're being so rubbish after you get yourself mentally prepared for an induction. :hugs: and I hope they get this sorted soon 

I woke up with back pain again in the night which went away after I walked around but I'm taking it as a good sign things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

AmaryllisRed said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^ haha! Do it!! lol
> Im so not listening to ANYONE that has some smart ass remark about the baby coming...if i so much get one word about it, i will be deactivating it until he arrives!
> 
> I wouldn't deactivate if I got some snarky remark...but I'd probably block or unfriend, lol!! FB is, sadly, the easiest way to get the word out to all the people who actually care!Click to expand...
> 
> I just read yesterday that now they have an app that you can use to make a birth announcement to send out as email or text message (and maybe facebook post, too?)! Looked pretty cool.Click to expand...

Lol, I swear there's an app for everything!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ellitigg said:


> omg...the whole vibrators conversation just had me in stitches. Thanks for putting a smile on my face today! I'm going to blame my hormones on the fact that I was in tears this morning because my favourite character in a novel died...:blush:
> 
> @mumanddad - I can't believe they're being so rubbish after you get yourself mentally prepared for an induction. :hugs: and I hope they get this sorted soon
> 
> I woke up with back pain again in the night which went away after I walked around but I'm taking it as a good sign things are moving in the right direction!

Lol, glad we could make you smile!!

I wish I could blame hormones for stuff like that but I'm a crier. I cry when people I "care" about die in books all the time!!!


----------



## sparklez

Jokerette said:


> I got the Ergo... But it's so bulky. Anyone recommend getting the Moby too?

we have the close baby carrier, it's really similar but easier to wrap, I'd recommend it, here's a pic of Meg in the wrap at 36hrs old ready to go on our first walk!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0018.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, she looks so cozy!! :cloud9:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

sparklez said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I got the Ergo... But it's so bulky. Anyone recommend getting the Moby too?
> 
> we have the close baby carrier, it's really similar but easier to wrap, I'd recommend it, here's a pic of Meg in the wrap at 36hrs old ready to go on our first walk!Click to expand...

Oh my heavens. What a happy mom and sweet little girl!!!


----------



## sparklez

Guppy051708 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> I tell him that his claim to fame should be that he survived 30 hours of labor with me without pissing me off once. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: haha our men can be the "30 hour survivors" ROFL!
> Hubby did a great job with counter pressure, but it was still excruciating since LO wouldn't turn :wacko:Click to expand...

My labour was 70 hours in total!! OH was an absolute star, couldn't have done it without him, even though our rubbish midwife suggested to him that he was stressing me out when infact it was her! She was out of the room when she told him this and he didn't tell me till afterwards, if I heard her say that I'd have swung for her :growlmad:


----------



## Junebugs

I have a question for you girls.... 

Do any of you feel your baby do a shiver/twitch/tremor in the womb? He only does it once in awhile and it last for like 2-3 secs. It almost feels like he is having a seizure or something??? He has been doing it for months now and again it is not that often. It almost feels like you know when someone is in a deep sleep and does a fast twitching...... ?? I'm not worried about it i was just wondering if anyone gets it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes. Don't google it. :) 
I guess it's common just because their nervous systems aren't mature yet. Same as when they do the "startle" thing after they're born. No big deal and very common. :)


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yes. Don't google it. :)
> I guess it's common just because their nervous systems aren't mature yet. Same as when they do the "startle" thing after they're born. No big deal and very common. :)

LOL... Yes i figured that! I really wasn't worried that is why i just asked you girls if anyone else gets it. I know, i didn't Google it because i thought i would just get myself freaked out for no reason!!! Hehehehe


----------



## ellitigg

Junebugs said:


> I have a question for you girls....
> 
> Do any of you feel your baby do a shiver/twitch/tremor in the womb? He only does it once in awhile and it last for like 2-3 secs. It almost feels like he is having a seizure or something??? He has been doing it for months now and again it is not that often. It almost feels like you know when someone is in a deep sleep and does a fast twitching...... ?? I'm not worried about it i was just wondering if anyone gets it?

Yups I get that :) I wondered what it was but never googled


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha if you google it, you'll find that in EXTREMELY RARE cases there are babies who had seizures in utero and turn out to have them after they're born. But the vast majority of cases where the mom feels this, it's just the baby's immature nervous system. :thumbup:


----------



## suzzle

Oh my goodness ladies, I'm really struggling tonight :cry: 

Had a rather 'vigorous' sweep on Wed with loss of my plug/bloody show on Wed/Thur and some cramps, which tapered off last night & I had nothing all day today until about 2pm when the mucus started up again with slight streaks of fresh blood, sporadic tightenings that are more intense than usual. My back is absolutely killing me tonight!

I did have a mad cleaning session, which even involved partially changing the water in the fish tank, so that burst of activity probably explains the pains, etc.

I think I'm just a bit 'tired & emotional' because I had THE worst sleep of my entire pregnancy last night :cry:

Just had a nice Chinese, so going to try a hot bath & hopefully get a good nights sleep!

Sorry for whining to you all yet again, hopefully your day has been much better than mine!


----------



## suzzle

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha if you google it, you'll find that in EXTREMELY RARE cases there are babies who had seizures in utero and turn out to have them after they're born. But the vast majority of cases where the mom feels this, it's just the baby's immature nervous system. :thumbup:

I've also read that if your baby is a thumb sucker they 'nuzzle' if they lose the thumb from their mouth, until they get it back in again. I'm assuming it's that little side to side head movement that newborns make when they are first nursing.


----------



## becstar

Sounds promising suzzle! How come they are sweeping you already? I forget if you said.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, that sounds so cute!! Nuzzling... :cloud9: 
suzzle, I hope you feel better and have a better night tonight. :hugs:


----------



## tiger

so when i was in hospital i ended up getting my bum out and they gave me some very very very strong steroid cream to put on it . well last night after one application i could tell it had shrunk already ! :dance: so i put another application on before bed, woke up this morning and my bum is dripping blood everywhere ? :shock: i rang my mum because i went to touch it and had blood dripping down my hand and arm there was so much, the toilet bowl is filled with blood. my mum said its normal because thats what it is, a vein, and if it bursts, it should go away ?! is this true ? do i just sit here with a pad on my bum ? how long should it be bleeding for ? this is ALOT of blood ?


----------



## suzzle

becstar said:


> Sounds promising suzzle! How come they are sweeping you already? I forget if you said.

I'd like to think so, but I think I'm kidding myself :-/

I had a sweep on Wed, have another booked on Mon & am having my waters broken in theatre this Wed if nothing has happened. Seems forever away!

I had serious shoulder dystocia with DS1, he was really stuck & it was a close shave. DS2 was a section because basically they didn't want it to happen again. Decided to try for a VBAC this time after having MRSA with the section & other things, the risk of SD increased with subsequent babies & their size. 

Because of the section I cant be induced with hormones (which is what they would usually do) So we hoped the sweep would move things along & I might not need to have my waters broken. 

Ive been really struggling with PGP for the entire pregnancy too and it's safer if the baby is delivered naturally as opposed to section because it squeezes all the fluid out & they tend to have less breathing issues. 

X


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know about the blood, but good for you, being brave and getting your bum out and getting cream for it!


----------



## suzzle

tiger said:


> so when i was in hospital i ended up getting my bum out and they gave me some very very very strong steroid cream to put on it . well last night after one application i could tell it had shrunk already ! :dance: so i put another application on before bed, woke up this morning and my bum is dripping blood everywhere ? :shock: i rang my mum because i went to touch it and had blood dripping down my hand and arm there was so much, the toilet bowl is filled with blood. my mum said its normal because thats what it is, a vein, and if it bursts, it should go away ?! is this true ? do i just sit here with a pad on my bum ? how long should it be bleeding for ? this is ALOT of blood ?




AmaryllisRed said:


> I don't know about the blood, but good for you, being brave and getting your bum out and getting cream for it!

I totally agree - well done you for getting something done about it! 

Areas with lots of blood vessels bleed a lot, but it shouldn't last too long. As for it being normal after treating haemarrhoids I'm not sure. 

Hope it eases off :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: suzzle - hope you're feeling better soon! though you went through a big cleaning fest today...? my nurse told me most women go through a huge nesting session right before labor... 

FX! lol


----------



## becstar

Tiger, blood always looks worse in water, like a shark attack!! If it's still heavy after 24 hours I'd call and ask for advice but it sounds normal to me. I had a skin tag removed from that area and it bled a lot at first but did ease off.

suzzle, good luck!

I have a cold, I don't feel ill but I've had an alternately blocked/runny nose for days, and now have a bit of a sore throat. 

Give me strength ladies... We have step-son coming today and he is very loud and demanding of energy and La gets hyper and crazy when he's here too. Then this afternoon (while he's still here) my best friend and her boyfriend are coming over for a few hours, and then this evening if they can get last minute tickets, husband is taking step-son to the TNA wrestling event over here. 

I am knackered just thinking about it!!


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies quick update.

Yesterday they where sending me home but wanted to turn him first the c secion next friday but he had a different idea his heart beat dropped so i had an emergancy c section Corbyn Matthew arrived at 2:30 am and weighs 4lb 15 oz

be is currently in scbu on oxygen and he has been under a heat lamp, he is also getting fed through a tube.

Ill update more later im off too see him for the first time.

But here is a quick picture x
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-28 03.50.20.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## becstar

Oh he is beautiful!!! Well done! Wow, how sudden but lovely. x


----------



## RedheadBabies

Mum he is gorgeous! Praying for you guys. Welcome Corbyn, our first baby boy Valentine!!! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, mumanddad! Hoping he improves quickly! What a cutie-- and our first boy!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats mumanddad!! He is beautiful. :) Yay for the first blue valentine bundle getting here!!


----------



## Laidee

Good morning ladies! Just thought I'd let y'all know that another February baby has been born. After 23 his of labor, my little princess Alyssa was born on Jan 26 at a healthy 7lbs 2oz. I'm in love


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Laidee! Hope you are both doing well, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, congratulations, Laidee!! 

Seems like half the valentine babies are going to be here before February!


----------



## Laidee

Thanks ladies! I'll post a picture when I get home. Right now i'm online via my phone.

Congrats to mumanddad. I haven't gone back to look at the yet.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats Mumanddad on your beautiful little boy!! :blue:

Congrats Laidee on your precious baby girl!! :pink:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats Laidee! Can't wait to see pics of her. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

becstar said:


> Tiger, blood always looks worse in water, like a shark attack!! If it's still heavy after 24 hours I'd call and ask for advice but it sounds normal to me. I had a skin tag removed from that area and it bled a lot at first but did ease off.
> 
> suzzle, good luck!
> 
> I have a cold, I don't feel ill but I've had an alternately blocked/runny nose for days, and now have a bit of a sore throat.
> 
> Give me strength ladies... We have step-son coming today and he is very loud and demanding of energy and La gets hyper and crazy when he's here too. Then this afternoon (while he's still here) my best friend and her boyfriend are coming over for a few hours, and then this evening if they can get last minute tickets, husband is taking step-son to the TNA wrestling event over here.
> 
> I am knackered just thinking about it!!

Awe hon! Drink some tea and Attempt to get some rest!! I am still getting over a cold that I got on Christmas Day. It's awful when you can't take anything!! Ask for help from hubby and your friend if you need it!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies quick update.
> 
> Yesterday they where sending me home but wanted to turn him first the c secion next friday but he had a different idea his heart beat dropped so i had an emergancy c section Corbyn Matthew arrived at 2:30 am and weighs 4lb 15 oz
> 
> be is currently in scbu on oxygen and he has been under a heat lamp, he is also getting fed through a tube.
> 
> Ill update more later im off too see him for the first time.
> 
> But here is a quick picture x

What a sweet little guy! Congrats, hon!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Laidee said:


> Good morning ladies! Just thought I'd let y'all know that another February baby has been born. After 23 his of labor, my little princess Alyssa was born on Jan 26 at a healthy 7lbs 2oz. I'm in love

Congrats!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I had very light cramping all night along with a couple sharp ouchies. Nothing too "big", but I'm hoping this means that it's not still going to be weeks before he gets here! 

Today we're going to Savers & Gymboree so I can use my Gymbucks. And I plan to finish our hospital bags and hopefully get the crib at least started.


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to our two new valentines! :cloud9:
And yay for our first :blue::baby:!


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz to Laidee and Mumandad!!!!


----------



## amandad192

Congratz mumanddad and Laidee


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you girls and congratulations laidie xxx


----------



## TeQuiero

Okay, so I get emails from whattoexpect.com and this is the one that I got today:

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/keeping-fit/week-39/squat.aspx?xid=nl_YourDailyNewsletterfromWhattoExpect_20120128

I looked up some more information on it and here is a page on it too:

https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/laborbasics/a/squatting.htm

It is supposed to help get baby's head into the pelvis more, maybe I will start doing these tonight to see if it helps get Addy to go down and get some dilation started :haha:


----------



## becstar

Congrats Laidee!

I had an unexpectedly lovely day... The kids were good as gold, my friend arrived with cakes and treats galore... Fab! Lots of BHs still, come on baby!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Still light period pains...but no BH or anything like that. Hmpf.

Have had a great day so far though. Got more cheap clothes at Savers (both my husband and my son need their own walk-in closets...), used my Gymbucks at Gymboree on a bunch of clearance stuff, and Dh got me a 3DS game!! AND we had someone who was having to cancel their month in our condos, which totally sucked...had to repay her 1000$. BUT she referred 2 people to us for the same time so I was able to not only re-book her room but book the other one we have!!! YEY!!!! Got home a bit ago and I'm chilling out. I finished the shawl for my moms friend yesterday. Started the letters or his name (painting them). And started the wedding blanket for my cousin. Good times!


----------



## ellitigg

Congratulations Laidee and Mumanddad! Corbyn looks like a cutie and hopefully he will be off his oxygen and feeding well soon xx


----------



## monkeydo

Welcome Corbyn and Alyssa! Congrats mamas x


----------



## tiger

congratulations laidee :pink:
congratulations mumanddad :blue:
how exciting :dance:


----------



## TeQuiero

JP, you have been a busy bee today! I wish I had enough energy to get half of that done! :D

I think DH is going through a nesting phase.... so now my house looks a little neater. While he was doing the heavy stuff I cleaned the bathroom, now I am going to mop.


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies!!

Congrats to all of those new mummies!! Havent been on for a while, seems strange that I actually have less time to myself now I am a SAHM rather than working full time!! 

Well I have my homebirth kit all ready and waiting to go and have my final consultant app this week to determine whether all is ok for me to have my little man at home. Had a massive row with DH the other day, kept trying to find reasons and excuses to not have baby at home and being a general pain in the arse and we ended up screaming at each other, he came back ten minutes later and apologised tho and just said its because he is very nervous that something could go wrong and was really worries he's lose me or the baby. We had a big heart to heart and he's been lovely since. typical male had bottled it all up to the point of explosion!! 

I have noticed tho that little man is definately moving less - still feeling him regularly but definately smaller movements, maybe its getting a little too tight a space for him to move around now. 

Soo excited now about meeting my little guy. I am now officially the size of a whale tho! just hoping this ones comes a little early like my last little man did as I dont think I can take my SPD for another 4 1/2 weeks. Walking like an old lady and making a military operation of turning over in bed is really not attractive or cool! 

Hubby has gone away on a course until Monday tho so not allowed that early!! lol

Hope everyone is doing well and I will try my best to catch up on everything and come on more regularly! I do miss you ladies when I cant get on! 

much love! <3


----------



## saphire76

Congrats mumanddad!! Believing for a quick stay.

Congrats laidee! Sorry about the long labor.

I can't believe how they are just rolling in now


----------



## nightkd

Congrats to those who have had their babies now! :)

I've been having back labour all day, but nothing much else going on. I'm wondering if baby is not in quite the right position, she is VERY active compared to the past couple of weeks when she's been barely moving... I'm planning to go to bed shortly... Having learned from the lack of sleep with DD's long labour!! :lol:


----------



## Jokerette

*Sparklez-* 
that is SO CUTE!! I'll definitely be buying something like that then! :)

*Junebugs-*
Yes, i have had that and thought it felt like a seizure too! but I googled it like the other ladies did and found lots of other people feeling the same thing. It must just be like you said, baby is in a deep sleep and does fast twitching :) I'm not worried!

*mumanddad-*
Handsome little guy!!! Congrats!!!!!! :)

*Laidee-*
hooray! congrats Laidee!

*nightkd-*
oooh, you could be our next Valentine!! go get some rest and keep us posted!


-------------------------------
My updates: IM FULL TERM TODAY! Baby Kenny is the size of a watermelon! wow! I had my 37 week dr appt yesterday and I met a new doctor and he felt my stomach and said "oooh... he's gonna be a big baby!" LOL! yikes... i hope that doesnt mean too painful. I'm starting to chicken about about going natural, I had been on the fence, but now I'm thinking mahybe epidural. I'm getting more nervous for the pain as it gets closer to go time.

Also... not sure if I updated about this yet... but my boss and I changed my official last day of work to this upcoming Friday (instead of working until my due date). Only 5 work days left! :)
:happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on our two newest Valentines! I added them to the new thread, too, but due to the time difference I wasn't 100% certain if Corbyn was born on the 27 or 28 so if I put the wrong date (for him OR anyone else lol) or any other incorrect info, please let me know! :D 

FX for all of you experiencing cramping, contractions and the like. Crazy how we're having quite a few Valentines being born already!

Thoughts and prayers to all the new mommas, and for the babies as well. I hope all is well with little Corbyn; our first little man! :)


----------



## RJ2

Congrats to our new mums.
Sparkles, Laidee and Mumanddad.
Mumanddad Congrats to the first boy.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiger

ahhhhh they are just rolling in now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:
in a few days, its our month !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesh07

I can't believe how quick time is going now. When I think that I am due in 3 weeks and 4 days I am in complete shock and to the idea that little man could be here before that shocks me. I remember being 10 weeks pregnant and thinking about what it would be like to be close to term and now here I am.. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

TeQuiero said:


> JP, you have been a busy bee today! I wish I had enough energy to get half of that done! :D
> 
> I think DH is going through a nesting phase.... so now my house looks a little neater. While he was doing the heavy stuff I cleaned the bathroom, now I am going to mop.

Lol, I will always have the energy to go shopping!! Hahaha!! Cleaning, now that's another matter. I did have the living room all cleaned up a couple days ago, but it needs it again now. Blah.


----------



## becstar

I am getting OCD about tidoiness, I spent weeks cleaning this place from the hole it was while husband was the SAH parent! Now I will not go to bed unless it's all tidy and clean. Not sure how long that will last once the baby comes!


----------



## sparklez

Hooray for new squidges! Welcome Corbyn and Alyssa! Hope Corbyn is out of scbu really soon xxx

It's February next week :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Well, I'm awol for 2 days and we have 2 more baby announcements! :dance: perhaps I should log off more often! :haha: Congrats girlies!

LunaBean also had her baby boy.

Was it JP who said about beginning to think they might want an epi instead of all natural? (Well, whoever it was I direct this at you, apologies, my brain is fried!) I would say going into it with an open mind is key. I was hoping to use nothing more than gas and air with DD1, but ended up with an epidural on the advice of both the MW and my consultant. Because I had kept an open mind about exactly how everything was going to turn out, I feel I felt much less "guilt" and regret than a lot of my friends who have some more set-in-stone ideas. :hugs: You'll do great whatever you decide!


----------



## Wantabean

Hey ladies sorry i have been awol. Had a horrendous time recently lol i have spent a lot of time in hosp with reduced movement then when i turned 32weeks my waters burst so i got to spend Crimbo and new year in hosp. Got a day pass to go home and have crimbo dinner with family :) i missed Cameron opening his presents though :( then 2 weeks after my waters had went on the 6th Jan at 12.22 Adam Scott Gillies was born weighing 4lbs 8 via planned section :) he spent two weeks in nnicu and we got home 9 days ago :) its really difficult having a teeny baby and and a 14 month old but i am enjoying it :) gonna go back now and catch up with whats been going on :) hope your all well xxx


----------



## ellitigg

Wantabean said:


> Hey ladies sorry i have been awol. Had a horrendous time recently lol i have spent a lot of time in hosp with reduced movement then when i turned 32weeks my waters burst so i got to spend Crimbo and new year in hosp. Got a day pass to go home and have crimbo dinner with family :) i missed Cameron opening his presents though :( then 2 weeks after my waters had went on the 6th Jan at 12.22 Adam Scott Gillies was born weighing 4lbs 8 via planned section :) he spent two weeks in nnicu and we got home 9 days ago :) its really difficult having a teeny baby and and a 14 month old but i am enjoying it :) gonna go back now and catch up with whats been going on :) hope your all well xxx

:happydance: Congratulations wantabean!


----------



## Junebugs

Wantabean said:


> Hey ladies sorry i have been awol. Had a horrendous time recently lol i have spent a lot of time in hosp with reduced movement then when i turned 32weeks my waters burst so i got to spend Crimbo and new year in hosp. Got a day pass to go home and have crimbo dinner with family :) i missed Cameron opening his presents though :( then 2 weeks after my waters had went on the 6th Jan at 12.22 Adam Scott Gillies was born weighing 4lbs 8 via planned section :) he spent two weeks in nnicu and we got home 9 days ago :) its really difficult having a teeny baby and and a 14 month old but i am enjoying it :) gonna go back now and catch up with whats been going on :) hope your all well xxx

Awww congratz girl!! I am glad he is home with you now!!! Was this the samething at what happened to Cameron? I remember you saying a long time ago Cameron was delivered via emerg. c-section because of reduced fetal movement?


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies :)
vic and kris have been kind enuff to update me on FB about our new arrivals, CONGRATS MAMA'S on the little angels!!!
can't believe how quickly it's all coming. leave has been keeping me on my toes with things around the house.
i've also been sleeping a TONNE out of nowhere lol.
yesterday i woke at 8am, went to pre-natal class at 930, came home at 430, napped from about 6-830, woke up, ate, showered, and went back to bed at about midnight... then slept straight through until 830 this morning! i'm not a sleeper normally. seems like i still have trouble drifting off, but at least im getting sound sleep now once i do!

how is everyone feeling? anyone feel like they'll be the next early-comer?


----------



## tiger

i wish i was the next early comer lol ! 
i think holly is staying put until my c-section date though


----------



## nightkd

I'm in labour.. Seems like it's going to be a slow one again though. Just laying down, planning to shower in a bit and then go for a walk. DD already at FIL's. :) Will try to update if anything interesting happens!


----------



## tiger

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good luck !!! have a great homebirth ! cant wait to hear updates !


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Wantabean! :cloud9:

Sending well labor vibes your way KD! :dance: :dust:


I have been sooooooo tired...slept most of the day :blush: i have never felt this tired in my life!
DH worked 20 hours overtime, so now we have all the money we need to pay the MWs in case of hospital transfer. I dont anticipate it, but im glad to have the funds just in case. I will be even more happy if i get the homebirth and can keep all of that savings! lol


----------



## tiger

oh and i also had a bit of a freak out this morning when i thought my waters were leaking ! 
i got up at about 2am and needed to go to the toilet, and i felt a little 'wet' down there and was like what the hell, went to stand up out of bed and whatever was pooling in me dribbled right down my leg ! it was 100% not wee. i went to the toilet and did a wee, stood up and i was still kind of dribbling, so put a pad on and went back to bed. woke up 2hours later and the pad was half soaked (it was a normal pad btw not a mat pad). put another on and woke up this morning at 7am and it was a little wet but not much and im not dribbling or anything anymore so i really dont know what the hell it was ? 
definately not wee, and there was ALOT of it to be watery discharge, but it must have been.


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats wantabean! It is nice to hear from you again!! :hugs:

Night, I am KMFX that it doesn't take too long, normally 2nd babies come a little faster! Cannot wait to get an update!

Tiger, did/are you going to call your doctors to tell them about it? I hope that everything is okay!


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiger thats exactly what happened when my waters went! It was a trickle and not a gush! I was weeing and then stopped and there was still drops hitting the toilet! 
It sounds like waters to me...i dont know what else it would be.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow! 
Congratulations, wantabean!! 
Another boy. Yay! :happydance: 

I've been tired today, too. Just in a funk. Wish I could've slept all day or at least had a nap, but DS wasn't allowing it. :(

Good luck, nightkd!! Hopefully something interesting starts happening soon!! 

tiger, I hope everything is okay... how do you know for sure it wasn't wee? did you smell it? haha sorry. I'm curious, 'cause I always worry if my waters broke I wouldn't know if it was that or if I'd peed myself... :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck night! :)

Tiger -with Abbie my waters leaked like that in early labour!


----------



## KellyC75

nightkd said:


> I'm in labour.. Seems like it's going to be a slow one again though. Just laying down, planning to shower in a bit and then go for a walk. DD already at FIL's. :) Will try to update if anything interesting happens!

Fingers crossed for you :flower: Good luck



Jokerette said:


> -------------------------------
> My updates: IM FULL TERM TODAY! Baby Kenny is the size of a watermelon! wow! I had my 37 week dr appt yesterday and I met a new doctor and he felt my stomach and said "oooh... he's gonna be a big baby!" LOL! yikes... i hope that doesnt mean too painful. I'm starting to chicken about about going natural, I had been on the fence, but now I'm thinking mahybe epidural. I'm getting more nervous for the pain as it gets closer to go time.
> 
> Also... not sure if I updated about this yet... but my boss and I changed my official last day of work to this upcoming Friday (instead of working until my due date). Only 5 work days left! :)
> :happydance:

Congrats on being a full term watermelon! :winkwink::baby::cloud9:



Laidee said:


> Good morning ladies! Just thought I'd let y'all know that another February baby has been born. After 23 his of labor, my little princess Alyssa was born on Jan 26 at a healthy 7lbs 2oz. I'm in love

Aww ~ Many Congrats :baby::cloud9:



mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies quick update.
> 
> Yesterday they where sending me home but wanted to turn him first the c secion next friday but he had a different idea his heart beat dropped so i had an emergancy c section Corbyn Matthew arrived at 2:30 am and weighs 4lb 15 oz
> 
> be is currently in scbu on oxygen and he has been under a heat lamp, he is also getting fed through a tube.
> 
> Ill update more later im off too see him for the first time.
> 
> But here is a quick picture x

Adorable, how lovely ~ :baby::cloud9: Many Congrats, hope he gets stronger each day :blue:


----------



## tiger

i havent had anything since really though ? a little damp but not trickling anymore ? ?
AR- yes i smelt it :blush: and lately my wee has definately had a smell (sorry if thats tmi) but its been more potent the last week or 2.


----------



## KellyC75

What a lot of impatient LO's in this group! :baby::haha:

Note to my LO......Please be patient....:winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

I have exciting news.....

We have bought a house! :happydance:

We move in 4 days before bubs is born!!! :loopy:


----------



## tiger

congrats kelly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Aww, Kelly!! Yay for you all! I hope that your move is easy (at least this one is a lot smaller than the last one :haha:)


----------



## Jokerette

tiggertea said:


> Well, I'm awol for 2 days and we have 2 more baby announcements! :dance: perhaps I should log off more often! :haha: Congrats girlies!
> 
> LunaBean also had her baby boy.
> 
> Was it JP who said about beginning to think they might want an epi instead of all natural? (Well, whoever it was I direct this at you, apologies, my brain is fried!) I would say going into it with an open mind is key. I was hoping to use nothing more than gas and air with DD1, but ended up with an epidural on the advice of both the MW and my consultant. Because I had kept an open mind about exactly how everything was going to turn out, I feel I felt much less "guilt" and regret than a lot of my friends who have some more set-in-stone ideas. :hugs: You'll do great whatever you decide!

It was me :) yes that's exactly how I'm going to go into it... Open to all possibilities! :) 



KellyC75 said:


> I have exciting news.....
> 
> We have bought a house! :happydance:
> 
> We move in 4 days before bubs is born!!! :loopy:

Hooray! Congrats!

-------
And congrats ti Wantabean for your new baby! And also to the ladies whose waters are breaking and are in labor!!!


----------



## nightkd

Quick update; pool inflated and partially filled (hot water tank can't keep up!) having some pretty intense contractions, but they're a little bit all over the place at the moment. I'm just walking around, getting some bits and pieces done... DH is getting me some soup (that he made earlier! ;)) and then we're talking about taking a nap (laying down earlier got the contractions going)... DD is staying over at FIL/GMIL's as I highly doubt we're going to be into the proper action until early morning at least (darn it)!

Will update again whenever I get a chance. :)


----------



## KellyC75

nightkd said:


> Quick update; pool inflated and partially filled (hot water tank can't keep up!) having some pretty intense contractions, but they're a little bit all over the place at the moment. I'm just walking around, getting some bits and pieces done... DH is getting me some soup (that he made earlier! ;)) and then we're talking about taking a nap (laying down earlier got the contractions going)... DD is staying over at FIL/GMIL's as I highly doubt we're going to be into the proper action until early morning at least (darn it)!
> 
> Will update again whenever I get a chance. :)

Will be thinking of you & my best advice, if you can, pop a paracetomal & try & get a little rest in....Your gonna need your energy :winkwink:


----------



## RJ2

*Congrats Wantabean*



nightkd said:


> I'm in labour.. Seems like it's going to be a slow one again though. Just laying down, planning to shower in a bit and then go for a walk. DD already at FIL's. :) Will try to update if anything interesting happens!

Thoughts are with you and hope all goes as planned.



tiger said:


> oh and i also had a bit of a freak out this morning when i thought my waters were leaking !
> i got up at about 2am and needed to go to the toilet, and i felt a little 'wet' down there and was like what the hell, went to stand up out of bed and whatever was pooling in me dribbled right down my leg ! it was 100% not wee. i went to the toilet and did a wee, stood up and i was still kind of dribbling, so put a pad on and went back to bed. woke up 2hours later and the pad was half soaked (it was a normal pad btw not a mat pad). put another on and woke up this morning at 7am and it was a little wet but not much and im not dribbling or anything anymore so i really dont know what the hell it was ?
> definately not wee, and there was ALOT of it to be watery discharge, but it must have been.

Sounds like it could well be your waters, even if it is no longer leaking if the leak is high in the sack baby could have moved and plugged the waters. 



KellyC75 said:


> I have exciting news.....
> 
> We have bought a house! :happydance:
> 
> We move in 4 days before bubs is born!!! :loopy:

Yeah!:happydance: I moved just before Having Harry. Once we finished unpacking I sat down to finally relax and an hour later my labor started.

Hope you have a bit more time to enjoy the new house before bub arrives.


----------



## Junebugs

CONGRATZ KELLY!!!!

NightKD- Great news on being in labor!! :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats to all the new moms!!

Nightkd - Can't wait to read your updates! :happydance: Hoping to be in your boat soon myself!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thinking of you nightkd! Keep up the great work mama! 
:dust:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Well, I'm awol for 2 days and we have 2 more baby announcements! :dance: perhaps I should log off more often! :haha: Congrats girlies!
> 
> LunaBean also had her baby boy.
> 
> Was it JP who said about beginning to think they might want an epi instead of all natural? (Well, whoever it was I direct this at you, apologies, my brain is fried!) I would say going into it with an open mind is key. I was hoping to use nothing more than gas and air with DD1, but ended up with an epidural on the advice of both the MW and my consultant. Because I had kept an open mind about exactly how everything was going to turn out, I feel I felt much less "guilt" and regret than a lot of my friends who have some more set-in-stone ideas. :hugs: You'll do great whatever you decide!

Nope, not me!  I really want to do it all naturally if I can. I'm open to the epi if I come to the point where I really need it, but I'm going to Try to go without!


----------



## tiger

ahh you ladies are swaying me. i havent been bothered to ring the hospital or anything because i really didnt think it could be my waters !
its so much of a hassle/alot of money/time to get to the mainland to be told its not my waters :(


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats wantabean!!! :)

Good luck night!! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## KellyC75

Are you still leaking Tiger? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Bumpie picture time!.....Havent taken one for a while

Heres 32 & 35 weeks....Any changes??? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







32 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 50









35 Week bump DD2.png
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 50


----------



## becstar

Hope all goes well nightkd! And tiger, do get checked. It sounds like waters.


----------



## tiger

not really leaking as such, just dribbling ? like extremely watery discharge? but its not really discharge, just clear?


----------



## saphire76

Congrats wannabean!

Good luck nightkd :)

Tiger give a call in the am.
On that note I wonder about that myself if u leak because your waters are broken do you not always start having contractions? How would u know your in labor if not? 

I at the moment feel like something is stuck sitting "there" when I walk. Guess this is why the OB does weekly visits at this stage because your so blinking worried at least I am.


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, wow can't belive how impatient some of these baba's are!! Mine just needs to wait until next Wednesday (37 weeks) so I can have my homebirth!! Yay. Excited now coz hubby is home now and won't be away again til little man is 6 months old so just normal work to go to! Nothing much happening here tho, having a tidy of the lady garden later today and may book myself in for a pedicure maybe tomorrow and hair done on Wednesday then it shouldn't need doing til after he's here. Good luck to our laboring ladies, congrats to our new mummy's. X


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd-can't wait to hear your news! I hope all is going great!

Tiger-im not sure whats up...it really does sound like waters to me, but im just surprised labor hasn't started :shrug: so maybe its not? IDK...im just not sure what else it could be....it really sounds like when my waters went.
95% of women whose water breaks (or leaks) will start labor within 24 hours though.

If it is your waters, i would have to believe it is only the forewaters (the water at the top of the babys head) and not both the forewater and hindwaters (water behind/beside the baby). Usually when it leaks, it is only forewaters. If its a huge gush then its generally both, but do let me stress...there is NO such thing as a dry birth, so dont worry about that :thumbup: Dont let ppl scare you with infection talk either. Simply do not put anything in the vagina (until you know). No sex, no exams, etc). Check your temp every 4 hours. Otherwise, its not concern, if this is your waters your baby will be here soon :D If its not, then no biggie :D


----------



## becstar

Hope baba holds on for you, geogem!

Tiger, I had a sweep at 40 weeks with my daughter and from that point on I had lots of watery discharge... when they induced me at 42 weeks they realised my waters had already gone, and noone knows when! It's worth checking any wateriness.


----------



## Almost Mama

Ok, so i knoww i'm a first timer.. but some of the things that are happening are just odd to me.

I woke up very early this morning, like 4-430... my left breast was SOOO SORE, and felt as though it was on FIRE. it was mainly along the underneath, but began to travel throughout. I tried just massaging it, but it kept getting more intense, so I got a cool compress, and left it on while i went back to sleep. This morning was better, but it was KILLER. any ideas on what this is??? and why only in ONE breast?! lol :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Not really sure...it could just be the breast getting ready for the baby to be born and eat...ive heard of that in BFing women, but not during pregnancy...it doesn't sound like any concern to me, but do take you temp a couple times, just in case. I dont anticipate it to be an infection, but since you're not sure thats what i would do...also a HOT compress would be beneficial-not so much a COLD compress. Showering and massaging while in the shower should help :thumbup: You could also do some hand expression of the colostrum, that may relieve it as well.


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to the new mommy's..

Tiger I agree to get it checked out.. just in case its your waters..

AFM not much happening.. and thats fine for now.. 36 weeks on wednesday will find out whats been going on for the last 2 weeks then... hope everyone is well..


----------



## Jokerette

I'm starting to feel discouraged... i have had so many people tell me... "Youre probably going to go late past your due date. you're still carrying too high". And then I look in the mirror and i think they're right, maybe i am carrying too high still. I'd love for baby to arrive on time, not late. What do you think? Am i dropping at all????

32 week (black bathing suit) and 37 week (red/white/blue)
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









37 weeks.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tiggertea

Baby can move down right at the very end so don't let people discourage you hun. :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

Almost Mama, that is what I felt before I started to get my colostrum this time. It was in one side, but I did get the colostrum in in both sides. :) Warm helps a lot more, like Guppy said!

Jokerette, don't let anyone discourage you, my boys both stayed high. I went a week over with DS1, and he was only induced because he did not have much fluid and he looked larger on the ultrasound. It wasn't bad going over with him. :hugs: You have a pretty bump hun!


----------



## sparklez

wow this is exciting!

Congrats wantabean our first boy valentine, come over to the thread swan made: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a-3.html#post15279486

good luck nightkd, hope it's going well x

congrats on your house Kelly hope you're really happy there

tiger that sounds like when my waters went too, a lot of clear fluid at first then little bits, I was told to keep one of your pads in a sealed bag then midwife checked that instead of doing an exam which would have increased the risk of infection, are you getting any tightenings? I was getting irregular ones for about 30 hours between my waters going and established labour.


----------



## tiggertea

Think I'll add the post-natal Valentines group link to the OP. :D


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I'm starting to feel discouraged... i have had so many people tell me... "Youre probably going to go late past your due date. you're still carrying too high". And then I look in the mirror and i think they're right, maybe i am carrying too high still. I'd love for baby to arrive on time, not late. What do you think? Am i dropping at all????
> 
> 32 week (black bathing suit) and 37 week (red/white/blue)

You still have time hun..... my bump looked like that until almost 38 weeks and then it just seemed like overnight it dropped. (the week before my FH measurement was 37 and then that week it was 34).....
*
KELLY-* It looks like you have dropped to me!!!


----------



## ellitigg

Ooh exciting, can't wait for the updates!

Definitely call them Tiger. If you can describe it over the phone they might tell you to go to the hospital or tell you it was nothing to worry about. I think they normally like to make sure labour gets underway within a certain time after the waters have broken so it would be best to know if you can. Good luck!


----------



## swanxxsong

Samantha, sounds a bit like some of the pain I had after I had Aria initially. Echoing the others, warm compresses will probably help. :) Keeping my back to a warm shower spray helped alleviate the pressure of my milk coming in and I'd hand express a little while showering just to help too. :)


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys :) sounds like waters to me! thats how mine was. i never went into labour thats why i got sectioned two weeks later. def get checked. i had to be on antibiotics for 12 days aswell. def get checked. i know i was convinced it was pee eve after they had checked and said it was waters lol will get a pic up of adam the now for u all to see. how are u all? xxx


----------



## suzzle

Hi all.... STILL here :cry:

Had my second sweep today, consultant said that there was no change since last week's examination. I was so devastated I went to McDonalds on the way home to make myself feel better! Had a mad cleaning session to get it out of my system, then a lie down. 

Looks like it's amniotomy in theatre for me on Wed then :shrug: Just wanted to go into labour myself, but at least the section isn't definite right now. 

I feel like all I've done is post about how miserable I am on here lately, so I'm sorry about that. I even stayed away from the thread for a few days to spare you all :blush:

Hope you are all doing better than I am at least!

Last but not least, congrats wantabean on the first Feb boy :hugs:


----------



## suzzle

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Jokerette

Suzzle- I'm sorry you're feeling down :( but don't feel guilty about posting! That's what we're here for! :hugs:

I hope your LO arrives soon!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

It's official! I'M A MOMMY!!!!

Anarah Belle was born on 01/28/12 at 6:59pm weighing in at 7lbs and 4ounces, 19 inches long!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats again Zombie! I so wanted to spill the beans on here :blush: but i figured i would let you make the announcement :blush:


----------



## tiger

going in to get checked this morning just in case. i really dont want to risk infection. 
i dont think its my waters though :( ugh, and i threw the pad out because i didnt think it was !


----------



## Guppy051708

Will be interesting to find out what it was tiger!
Best of luck and i hope your trip is worth it as i know its not easy (nor cheap) getting off the island and all.


----------



## tiger

congrats zombie ! 
i bet you are over the moon !!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

ZombieKitten said:


> It's official! I'M A MOMMY!!!!
> 
> Anarah Belle was born on 01/28/12 at 6:59pm weighing in at 7lbs and 4ounces, 19 inches long!

Congrats!! And what a gorgeous name!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Ughhhhh. Appt today went "fine". I've lost another lb so now my total gain is 30lbs. I'm fine with that. I think I'm starting to get some stretch marks...but I can't really tell. I can't get close enough to really see!!! LOL. Anyways, Dr said that he thinks baby will be AT LEAST 8 lbs at birth. *sigh* If he's 8 lbs I'm okay with that. I was 8 something and that's fine. I'm just really scared that he's going to be huge!! He said I'm measuring on the big side of normal but that it's always hard to tell what's water and what's baby. I won't get checked for progress again until next week, but I doubt I've dilated at all yet anyways. Bah.

In other news...our swing got here today and I put it together. It's sooooo cute!!!!

AND my Masters degree diploma came in the mail. Feels Really good to have that!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, Zombie!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

JP-dont worry about big babies :) Unless you have something like GD, your body will not produce a baby bigger than it can birth. My mom had 5 babies naturally and she said her 10.5lb was the easiest of em all! (she had untreated GD, but she still had only a 2 hour labor from first contraction to placenta-at home, unassisted-none the less)
Also, the average American baby weighs 6lb-9.5lb so an 8lb would be smack in the middle :D
From here on out the baby isn't going to gain insane amounts of weight. It usually begins to stay consistant.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Guppy051708 said:


> JP-dont worry about big babies :) Unless you have something like GD, your body will not produce a baby bigger than it can birth. My mom had 5 babies naturally and she said her 10.5lb was the easiest of em all! (she had untreated GD, but she still had only a 2 hour labor from first contraction to placenta-at home, unassisted-none the less)
> Also, the average American baby weighs 6lb-9.5lb so an 8lb would be smack in the middle :D
> From here on out the baby isn't going to gain insane amounts of weight. It usually begins to stay consistant.

Thanks hon! I hope not. I don't have GD, but I'm short, and normally pretty small and lord I just can't even imagine trying to push out a 10.5 lb baby!! Your poor mom, LOL!


----------



## saphire76

Congrats zombie!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> I'm starting to feel discouraged... i have had so many people tell me... "Youre probably going to go late past your due date. you're still carrying too high". And then I look in the mirror and i think they're right, maybe i am carrying too high still. I'd love for baby to arrive on time, not late. What do you think? Am i dropping at all????
> 
> 32 week (black bathing suit) and 37 week (red/white/blue)

You have a very pretty bump :kiss: Dont worry (as others said) about what people say :hugs:



sparklez said:


> tiger that sounds like when my waters went too, a lot of clear fluid at first then little bits, I was told to keep one of your pads in a sealed bag then midwife checked that instead of doing an exam which would have increased the risk of infection, are you getting any tightenings? I was getting irregular ones for about 30 hours between my waters going and established labour.

Eeeekkk, im getting lots of tightnings (stronger than before & more often) , backache too & increase in discharge (tmi)....Had diaroeh (TMI!) last night & felt soooo sick :sick:
With my other children I really wanted them to arrive early, but this one...Please stay cooking :baby: I really have so much to do in these next few weeks!



Junebugs said:


> KELLY-[/B] It looks like you have dropped to me!!!

Does 'dropping' actually mean anything? :shrug: She wont come early, will she....:wacko:



ZombieKitten said:


> It's official! I'M A MOMMY!!!!
> 
> Anarah Belle was born on 01/28/12 at 6:59pm weighing in at 7lbs and 4ounces, 19 inches long!

Aww ~ :cloud9: Many Congrats :baby: Lovely name too



tiger said:


> going in to get checked this morning just in case. i really dont want to risk infection.
> i dont think its my waters though :( ugh, and i threw the pad out because i didnt think it was !

Good luck Tiger, I will be interested to hear what it is :flower:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats Zombie! She's beautiful!:cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

JohnsPrincess said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> JP-dont worry about big babies :) Unless you have something like GD, your body will not produce a baby bigger than it can birth. My mom had 5 babies naturally and she said her 10.5lb was the easiest of em all! (she had untreated GD, but she still had only a 2 hour labor from first contraction to placenta-at home, unassisted-none the less)
> Also, the average American baby weighs 6lb-9.5lb so an 8lb would be smack in the middle :D
> From here on out the baby isn't going to gain insane amounts of weight. It usually begins to stay consistant.
> 
> Thanks hon! I hope not. I don't have GD, but I'm short, and normally pretty small and lord I just can't even imagine trying to push out a 10.5 lb baby!! Your poor mom, LOL!Click to expand...

:haha: my moms like me- 5 foot 1


----------



## TeQuiero

Zombie, congrats on your baby girl!! :hugs:

Tiger, let us know what the doctors say :), I'm thinking about you.


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> KELLY-[/B] It looks like you have dropped to me!!!
> 
> Does 'dropping' actually mean anything? :shrug: She wont come early, will she....:wacko:Click to expand...

No, it doesnt mean that she will come early but it can be a sign that they are "getting ready"..... also thou alot of babies don't drop until labor....

AWWWW CONGRATZ ZOMBIE!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^WSS.
you can drop weeks before labor, and you can not drop at all until labor...there really is no "normal"
Also, i just want to point out that some women, you can physically see dropping by looking at their bump. My baby was engaged from week 35 clean to almost 42 (with DS) and you can't even tell it in pictures! So dont let sight fool you!


My Lact-Aids arrived! :yipee: now all i have to do is what for this baby to make an appearance lol


----------



## nightkd

Peawich (no name picked yet!) was born at 4:14pm, 30th of January, weighing 9lbs 15.8oz and 21" long!!!!!! Will update with pics later. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

nightkd said:


> Peawich (no name picked yet!) was born at 4:14pm, 30th of January, weighing 9lbs 15.8oz and 21" long!!!!!! Will update with pics later. :)

:dance: yay! congrats!!!
I cannot wait to hear your birth story!!!


----------



## Junebugs

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulation Nightkd!!!!!


----------



## tiger

congrats nighkd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
and wow what a big bubba ?!!! was evie that big ?


----------



## tiger

as for me - im currently waiting to be taken to the clinic. i know they are going to send me to town :(
i really dont think its my waters as ive not really leaked since. i have a dribble occasionally but thats it, and im not contracting.


----------



## Guppy051708

i would have thought labor would have started if it was waters...but i am quite curious as to what it could be...any ideaS?


----------



## saphire76

Yay nightkd! Congrats!!!

Does everyone who delivered so far have a full birth story somewhere? I'd like to read all the details.


----------



## tiger

no flipping idea. im just getting really pissed off because deep down i know i need to be checked to make sure but im pretty sure its not and i know im going to be wasting my time and money


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

tiger said:


> congrats nighkd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and wow what a big bubba ?!!! was evie that big ?

No, she was 7lbs 11oz!!! No-one expected such a big baby!!


----------



## tiger

well congrats !!!! thats one healthy baby ! 
afm- ive been to the clinic on the island and they said it sounds like my hind waters, but they did an internal exam and said that they couldnt see any pooling etc of liquor. the hospital advised i come in and spend the night, but it just wasnt possible so i declined. they were ok with it and so now im wearing these HUGE sterile pads, and they are like double the size of a mat pad ! and i have to take them in tomorrow to be checked to see how much fluid there is, if any. if there is any fluid, i go to town. 
also my internal exam was so effing painful again. it was horrendous, i was biting my hand and screaming the whole time. and now im bleeding a little bit and it hurts to walk :(


----------



## becstar

Congrats zombie and nightkd! More bubbas!

I have the midwife later, she says she has to book my induction today as next week it will be the day before it is meant to be done so she has todo it this week. She knows I won't be going though unless there is a medical need. 

She wants to do a sweep, but I don't know if I want one. My first one last time (I had ten!) really hurt, I bled lots and I started to leak watery stuff... When they did induce me I swear my cervix was bruised and sore, my waters had gone (and no water seemed to come out at all when she was born) and I wonder if the sweeps were the cause. 

I just think that sweeps only work if you're about to go anyway and if you are, why bother having one?


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Night and Zombie!! I will update the new thread when I get home (later today) from my parents house. :) for now... Attempting to sleep some more if aria will allow it. :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Saphire I have one typed at home on my computer. I will try to remember to share it when I get home. :)


----------



## dizzyangel

Congratulations on all the new babies!!!! They aren't wasting any time in making an appearance!

Tiger - hope they can figure out what's going on and put your mind at rest.

Becstar - I don't think I want to be induced either as I keep thinking they will come when they are ready. I am pretty sure I'll go overdue as I've still had no bh's or any other twinges so have been thinking about it quite a bit now. I'm sure my hospital due date is wrong as it was impossible I conceived as early as I would've had to to be due on the 4th. They moved me forwards 9 days from my LMP so if they induced me I could potentially still be earlier and not '2 weeks overdue' like they try not to let you go over right?
What would happen if I didn't get induced? Would I have to stay in hospital to get monitored or would I just have extra mw appointments to make sure everything was ok?

Also, I'm a bit pissed off this morning! OH pressed snooze 3 times on his phone this morning which meant his god awful alarm (complete with vibrate that I could feel through the bed) went off 4 times!!!! Was gone 2am again when I got to sleep last night so could've done with a lie in but I've now been wide awake since 6.30 and I'm starting to feel hungry so may have to get up for breakfast. Hopefully I can sneak a power nap in this afternoon to catch up!!!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the new arrivals ladies!


----------



## becstar

Grr dizzy, my husband does that! Drives me mad. 

I have put in writing to the supervisor of midwives that I am sure of my dates and I will not consent to induction unless it is specifically, medically necessary for my baby or me - not just because of dates. I have said I am happy to be regularly monitored. I will have to go in either daily or two or three times a week for a half hour trace, and maybe have a scan if they offer it. You don't have to stay in. 9 days is a big difference, eh?!


----------



## becstar

Ps a good question to ask is 'are you telling me this because it is policy, because it is what you personally believe, or what is best for me and my baby? Why?'


I did have an exam and my cervix was soft and favourable, stretching to 2cm. So I asked for a gentle sweep and it was ok. Baby is 2/5 engaged.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congrats, nightkd!! 
Wow, it's like a baby a day around here now!! 

My DH has to get up for work at 3 pm. So he sets his alarm for 11 am and doesn't hear it, and I have to go in every nine minutes and shut it off. :wacko: :grr: 

Sounds like progress, becstar!! :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats zombie and nightkd! I wonder who will have the first actual Feb bub? Tiger maybe? :D

Hang in there Tiger, it sounds like things are starting to happen. Hope it gets easier for you soon.

I'm soooo achey now. Keep getting back pain but I don't think it's labour related unfortunately! I have been so lazy today, I snoozed on the sofa from about 9am until 1pm! It's weird as I haven't felt that tired until this week. YAWWWNNNN!


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats zombie and nightkd xx


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger :hugs: I hope that everything is okay! Sorry that they were not able to tell you more about if it was your water or not.


----------



## babyclements

Hey ladies, Can not believe that the days are counting down so fast!! 
Congrats to all the new mammy's!! 
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## amandad192

Congrats zombie and nightkd!

1 day overdue now. I'm really debating whether or not I allow induction if I go too far over.
I don't want to. But IF I were to refuse and something were to go wrong, I'd NEVER forgive myself.


----------



## Guppy051708

*amanda*-just remember a normal pregnancy can last 42 weeks!!!
I had my LO at 41+5...they were really pushing induction but they had NO medical reason except that i was "overdue". I didn't agree to it and im very glad because they said based on his physical exam that he was 40 weeks gestation and not the nearly 42 they so claimed...and that was based on ovulation, so it just goes to show that babies develop at different rates!

i had a practice contraction around 10am and again a little after 11am. They didn't feel like BHs..but i dont know if they were contractions (i doubt it)...ive only ever had 2 BHs and neither of these felt like that...but since ive never really had em, i guess thats probably what it is...i can't even compare it to regular contractions either because that was 100% back labor, and so i have no idea what a contraction feels like without the back labor im pretty sure its just BHs...no tightening feelings though...felt like i was going to have the Big D (or menstrual cramping only over the entire bump) only it last like half a minute and i never passed gas or anything. Oh well. Is interesting since i never had any of this with Isaiah. i reckon its a big fat nothing though. i dont think i would go early lol


----------



## Jokerette

*Amanda*- I would agree with Guppy, dont feel pressured about induction just yet... as she said from her own experience babies develop differently and even if you know the exact date of ovulation your baby might need a little longer to be fully ready :) As long as they monitor your progress and the fluid around the baby and the effectiveness of your placenta then I'd hang in there! Maybe baby will be ready today!? :)

*Guppy,.*.oh practice contractions, or maybe BH! Exciting! :)

I'm feeling pretty good today. I woke up really tired, like *Ellitigg*, but now I'm at work and going strong. Only a few more days left and I cant wait to have a few days of Lifetime movies and relaxing.... i also just downloaded some recipes for some easy casseroles. I'm going to premake some and freeze them :)

Anyone feeling any strong crazy nesting urges. When my sister in law had her first she made over 100 pancakes and froze them! :) LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> When my sister in law had her first she made over 100 pancakes and froze them! :) LOL

:rofl: that is HILARIOUS! hahaha thats seriously awesome, right there lol

I slept sooo much the last two days...the calm before the storm :shrug: i never felt so tired in my life.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: @ the pancakes!! 

Hmm.... I just have this urge to go to Baby Depot and buy EVERYTHING. Does that count as nesting? :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sure does! :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

I like the pancakes :) I don't think that I am going to precook anything, DH is really good to me (and we don't have any room in our freezer).

I feel terrible today.... I am soo nauseous and I think my body is working to clean itself out. Not much fun at all :(


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> I think my body is working to clean itself out. Not much fun at all :(

This could mean impending labor :winkwink:

hope you get feeling better though :hugs:


----------



## saphire76

I'm so ready lol!!! Last night I had like 5 contractions 35 min apart. Like GUPPY- I'm assuming they are contractions as I never had them before with DS. They feel like a period cramp then I feel like I loose my breath it's not hard like hitting a wall like the dr said but because they are always the same and last like 30 sec. that is my assumption. 

My body is rebelling though I feel like I can't do anything but sit. just have to get through today and tomorrow then I will be off from work!! Yay! I am hoping a get a couple days to myself before Izzy decides to come though.

Hope everyone is doing well today :)


----------



## ellitigg

Glad it's not just me Guppy, I feel less guilty now!

:thumbup: to pancakes! If she has any left, send em my way lol! I have been cooking DH nice stuff to eat at work every week I've been off like tiffin and brownies and granola bars but none of it is lasting until LO gets here :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> I'm so ready lol!!! Last night I had like 5 contractions 35 min apart. Like GUPPY- I'm assuming they are contractions as I never had them before with DS. They feel like a period cramp then I feel like I loose my breath it's not hard like hitting a wall like the dr said but because they are always the same and last like 30 sec. that is my assumption.

thats EXACTLY what it feels like!!!! Oh i hope this means good news for us! lol

I know i should be in the upright position more, but its been cold and snowing and DS naps for a good 3-4 hours every day, so its hard not to just sit around...i hope that doesn't make things take longer, but i can't help it! I just feel so lazy and i do NOT have that nesting thing going on whatsoever....never did with Isaiah either :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

If my EDD was based on LMP i would be 38 weeks!!! Thats so odd!

Im glad we based it on ovulation (i ov. SUPER late) and im happy about this EDD isntead of LMP EDD because if i go super far over (like last time :wacko:) then i wont be as pressured into induction...but at the same time would be nice to say im 38 weeks :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

Thank you Guppy. I can hope that it means impending labor. I woke up last night feeling nauseous and then it just stayed into the day. I told DH that it is often a sign of your body preparing, he just asks me why I don't wait until the doctors appointment on Thursday. If Adelina decides she is coming today I am not going to stop her :) (it would be pretty hard)


----------



## suzzle

Congratulations zombiekitten & nightkd :thumbup:

Thank you for your kind words yesterday Jokerette, I was just being a dork. Trying to be positive today & my new bed was delivered so I went & bought some nice new pillows, a mattress protector incase my waters go in it (DH would kill me!) I thought i'd be as well to have it for after LO is here :cloud9: 

Also went shopping for my labour/post natal snacks & drinks, put some other bits in my bags AND took myself for a nice haircut with DH's money :D

OH!!!! Minor detail, but I'm going in at 8am to be induced tomorrow, so I'll be sure to update you all. 

Hoping you are all well, DH just gone out to get us a nice curry - yum!


----------



## TeQuiero

Oooh, good luck Suzzle!! I cannot wait to hear about how it all goes for you tomorrow! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

suzzle said:


> OH!!!! *Minor detail,* but I'm going in at 8am to be induced tomorrow, so I'll be sure to update you all.
> 
> !

:haha: yeah that detail isn't too big or anything :haha: JK

Best of luck hun! I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## ellitigg

suzzle said:


> OH!!!! Minor detail, but I'm going in at 8am to be induced tomorrow, so I'll be sure to update you all.
> 
> Hoping you are all well, DH just gone out to get us a nice curry - yum!

Hehe! The curry might get things going on its own :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

good luck suzzle!

I just made nutella cookies. Well, I say cookies but they kind of merged into one giant sheet of cookie. Only for us though so I'm sure noone will object to a bit of an irregular looking bite. :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

yum yum yum!


----------



## suzzle

ellitigg said:


> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> OH!!!! Minor detail, but I'm going in at 8am to be induced tomorrow, so I'll be sure to update you all.
> 
> Hoping you are all well, DH just gone out to get us a nice curry - yum!
> 
> Hehe! The curry might get things going on its own :thumbup:Click to expand...

That would be great - waterproof mattress cover has been put on the new bed, so I'm good to go (literally!!)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oooh I love fun mail days! Yesterday our swing arrived so I put it together and put it where I think it's gonna go. It's soooo cute!!!! Today 2 more boxes from the same order arrived. The insert for the baby carrier we're getting, but haven't ordered yet, lol, and a bunch of little stuff like a second changing pad cover, etc. Just waiting on one more thing to arrive tomorrow from this order. Actual mail hasn't gotten here yet...hoping my crochet magazine is in there...but I'm not going to hold my breath. Lol. And I'm waiting for some yarn to get here (that hasn't shipped yet, ugh) for a Crochet-a-Long that I'm doing!


----------



## becstar

Good luck, suzzle!!!

I had the midwife this morning and had a sweep in the end (my cervix was soft and easy to reach and she could stretch it to 2cm). This afternoon I had a really icky bloody show and have had more as the evening's gone on. Constant BHs again and they hurt more but it's been constant period pain too which I remember from my first sweep last time (which didn't do anything) so I am not reading toooo much into it. 

La wanted a bath with me this evening and I keep thinking 'it could be the last time we do x or y while it's just me and her' so I did, she was telling the baby to 'come on baby, wanta meet you... come outta Mummy lady bits' again which was cute!

I got my first maternity pay cheque and got almost a third more than I normally get - something has gone wrong there!!! I was owed a bit of money as I was docked pay last month wrongly, but still, very confused... My pay slip makes no sense to me, either.

La and I made gingerbread cookies today, they are yum. 


Hope you are all well!


----------



## ellitigg

becstar said:


> Good luck, suzzle!!!
> 
> I had the midwife this morning and had a sweep in the end (my cervix was soft and easy to reach and she could stretch it to 2cm). This afternoon I had a really icky bloody show and have had more as the evening's gone on. Constant BHs again and they hurt more but it's been constant period pain too which I remember from my first sweep last time (which didn't do anything) so I am not reading toooo much into it.
> 
> La wanted a bath with me this evening and I keep thinking 'it could be the last time we do x or y while it's just me and her' so I did, she was telling the baby to 'come on baby, wanta meet you... come outta Mummy lady bits' again which was cute!
> 
> I got my first maternity pay cheque and got almost a third more than I normally get - something has gone wrong there!!! I was owed a bit of money as I was docked pay last month wrongly, but still, very confused... My pay slip makes no sense to me, either.
> 
> La and I made gingerbread cookies today, they are yum.
> 
> 
> Hope you are all well!

Oooh sounds like things could be starting for you! 

I'm not sure if this explains your pay cheque or if you already took this into account but once you're on maternity leave in the UK you get paid weekly not monthly (even if the pay only goes into your account once a month). In January we get 5 weeks of pay instead of 4 but it will be less next month. The company I work for gave me a schedule to show me how much pay I'll get each month because it fluctuates each month.


----------



## Stormynights

Popping back in, my little valentine turned into a January baby! 
1/25/12, 6lbs 13oz, 19 inches!


----------



## ellitigg

Congratulations Stormy! Cute name too :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Stormynights said:


> Popping back in, my little valentine turned into a January baby!
> 1/25/12, 6lbs 13oz, 19 inches!

Congrats!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats!


----------



## Junebugs

Stormy- CONGRATZ!!!!!

Suzzle- That's great news hun!!!! :)

Becstar- I just got my check today aswell and i was thinking the same thing.... i got more for 1 week then i thought i would. In Canada there is a 2 week waiting period and then you get paid every 2 weeks. I don't understand how i got so much for just one weeks pay??


----------



## Guppy051708

you guys are lucky to have paid mat leave! im jealous :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know! I'm like, hey, where's MY check??!! :haha: 

Congratulations, Stormy! She's beautiful!! 

Suzzle-- good luck!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and talking about different EDDs based on LMP or ovulation-- I was normally o'ing around cd 21-22 and having 35-day-ish cycles... But my bfp cycle, I actually had a very typical cycle and o'd on cd 14 or 15. So my EDD should be right on, either way. Pretty nifty. But weird. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats interesting!

with DS i went 41+5 based on LMP. Based on ov. i would have been 41+2. So i guess even when you know ovulation, all babies develop at different rates. Although, that cycle i ov. like CD 18 whereas with this pregnancy it wasnt until CD 22 ...I only have 10 day LP (generally 32 day cycles)...so that sucks lol will be interesting to see when this one comes htoug! Its weird to think i would be 38 weeks if it were based on LMP.


----------



## tiger

sooooooooooo many babies :cloud9:
congrats !
becstar - i really think thats a good sign ! :dance: 
afm- its feb 1st here ! and we are having our babies this month ! :happydance:
i really dont think my waters have gone, i dont know what it was though. i have to take some pads ive been wearing to the nurse to look at , and i dont want to :blush: theres not fluid on them, just discharge :sick: and i dont want her seeing lol !


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Thats interesting!
> 
> with DS i went 41+5 based on LMP. Based on ov. i would have been 41+2. So i guess even when you know ovulation, all babies develop at different rates. Although, that cycle i ov. like CD 18 whereas with this pregnancy it wasnt until CD 22 ...I only have 10 day LP (generally 32 day cycles)...so that sucks lol will be interesting to see when this one comes htoug! Its weird to think i would be 38 weeks if it were based on LMP.

just wondering... what do your measurements on ultrasound show? I know it doesnt always mean anything but are you measuring closer to you LMP or OV date?


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Stormy! She is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I wish I knew my dates for sure with DS, but we were ntnp, so I was guessing even at my LMP!! So now I don't know if he was really 41 weeks exactly when he was born or if he could've been just 40... maybe even less. :shrug: 

So now I don't know what to expect from having this baby at 39+4... But I AM glad that I'm sure of my dates and I know s/he really will be 39+4 and not any younger than that. :thumbup: 

Yay for it already being February in Australia-- and now in the UK as well!! Happy February!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thats interesting!
> 
> with DS i went 41+5 based on LMP. Based on ov. i would have been 41+2. So i guess even when you know ovulation, all babies develop at different rates. Although, that cycle i ov. like CD 18 whereas with this pregnancy it wasnt until CD 22 ...I only have 10 day LP (generally 32 day cycles)...so that sucks lol will be interesting to see when this one comes htoug! Its weird to think i would be 38 weeks if it were based on LMP.
> 
> just wondering... what do your measurements on ultrasound show? I know it doesnt always mean anything but are you measuring closer to you LMP or OV date?Click to expand...

Haha, ultrasound didn't agree with either of those dates lol
[For this pregnancy] I had my first ultrasound at 8+5 (thats according to ov. edd). The ultrasound thought i was 9+3. 

So to put that into perspective:

OV = 8+5
ultrasound = 9+3 (5 day difference to ov)
LMP = 10 + 0 (9 day difference to ov, and 4 day difference to ultrasound)

That was 1st tri. When i went back for my 20 week ultrasound (which was actually done at 18 weeks exactly, based on ovulation). It said i was 18 weeks. ...I havn't had any other scans done....tbh though, i dont trust them...when i had my son EDD based on LMP was Aug 23rd. Based on ultrasound it was August 25th, and based on ov. it was August 26th....i didn't have him until September 4th

Ultrasound is a touchy thing. And the more pregnant you get, the less accurate it is. With DS they freaked us out once because the ultrasound said something way different than what we knew...then we figured something wasn't right.it was an ever so small click difference....so just the tech clicking even a cm away can really change dates!
US can also be off in either direction by plus or minus three pounds... For instnace, my little sister told she was going to have 9lb+ baby...yeah was only 5lb &15 oz..

At any rate i think its irrelavent no matter which date you go by, because all babies (even in the same mother) develop at different rates :thumbup: Some need more time, and some need less.


----------



## swanxxsong

Finally home! Updated the Valentines thread - if I missed anyone, please let me know and I'll fix that ASAP. :) Now, to catch up properly!

Oh man *Dizzy*, that would piss me off so badly! Especially when sleep is so precious at this point! :lol: 

Hope the sweep moves things along for you *Becstar*! How are you feeling?? Looks like you're having good progress which is great!

Oh man *Amanda*, hope time moves quickly for you! :hugs:

Keeping my FX for you *Guppy*! Maybe, maybe it's almost time! 

100 pancakes?! That's crazy *Jokerette*! :rofl: But that's a pretty hilarious nesting urge. :) 

I hope you feel better soon, *Elli* and *TeQuiero* and everyone else feeling tired and run down. :hugs: 

I definitely went #2 at least 10 times the day before I had Aria. My body went through an intense attempt at cleansing itself, starting at 10am (when my back pains began) on Thursday morning and lasted until about the time I went into the hospital. I couldn't eat or drink once I was taken into the hospital, so my body did nothing the rest of the time; I had run outta ammo. :rofl:

Eee that's exciting *Saphire*! Hope it means good progress, soon! ;)

How are you feeling *Suzzle*? I hope better! Good luck tomorrow! :dance:

*Tigger*, recipe please?!?!?!?! I love Nutella! 

Congrats *Stormy*!!! 

How are things going *Tiger*? Any news??


----------



## tiggertea

Swan - it's so quick and simple!

1 cup flour
1 cup nutella
0.5 cup sugar
1 large egg

Mix it all together and bake at med heat til it looks/feels cookieish! :lol:

(that was how I was told so please excuse the lack of accurate baking directions! :haha:)


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> I feel terrible today.... I am soo nauseous and I think my body is working to clean itself out. Not much fun at all :(

2 nights ago, we had taken DS2 to the cinema & I had to leave early, felt like I was gonna be sick :sick: Then got home & had terrible diareoh (tmi!!) the sickness went by the next morning, but diareoh still there :sick:



suzzle said:


> OH!!!! Minor detail, but I'm going in at 8am to be induced tomorrow, so I'll be sure to update you all.
> 
> Hoping you are all well, DH just gone out to get us a nice curry - yum!

Hope you enjoyed your curry & good luck with your induction :happydance:



tiggertea said:


> good luck suzzle!
> 
> I just made nutella cookies. Well, I say cookies but they kind of merged into one giant sheet of cookie. Only for us though so I'm sure noone will object to a bit of an irregular looking bite. :haha:


Yummmmmmy! :munch: Thanks for the recipe :thumbup:

Good luck becstar ~ Sound like your DD will get her wish & meet her little sister soon :cloud9:



Stormynights said:


> Popping back in, my little valentine turned into a January baby!
> 1/25/12, 6lbs 13oz, 19 inches!

Many Congrats :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thats interesting!
> 
> with DS i went 41+5 based on LMP. Based on ov. i would have been 41+2. So i guess even when you know ovulation, all babies develop at different rates. Although, that cycle i ov. like CD 18 whereas with this pregnancy it wasnt until CD 22 ...I only have 10 day LP (generally 32 day cycles)...so that sucks lol will be interesting to see when this one comes htoug! Its weird to think i would be 38 weeks if it were based on LMP.
> 
> just wondering... what do your measurements on ultrasound show? I know it doesnt always mean anything but are you measuring closer to you LMP or OV date?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, ultrasound didn't agree with either of those dates lol
> [For this pregnancy] I had my first ultrasound at 8+5 (thats according to ov. edd). The ultrasound thought i was 9+3.
> 
> So to put that into perspective:
> 
> OV = 8+5
> ultrasound = 9+3 (5 day difference to ov)
> LMP = 10 + 0 (9 day difference to ov, and 4 day difference to ultrasound)
> 
> That was 1st tri. When i went back for my 20 week ultrasound (which was actually done at 18 weeks exactly, based on ovulation). It said i was 18 weeks. ...I havn't had any other scans done....tbh though, i dont trust them...when i had my son EDD based on LMP was Aug 23rd. Based on ultrasound it was August 25th, and based on ov. it was August 26th....i didn't have him until September 4th
> 
> Ultrasound is a touchy thing. And the more pregnant you get, the less accurate it is. With DS they freaked us out once because the ultrasound said something way different than what we knew...then we figured something wasn't right.it was an ever so small click difference....so just the tech clicking even a cm away can really change dates!
> US can also be off in either direction by plus or minus three pounds... For instnace, my little sister told she was going to have 9lb+ baby...yeah was only 5lb &15 oz..
> 
> At any rate i think its irrelavent no matter which date you go by, because all babies (even in the same mother) develop at different rates :thumbup: Some need more time, and some need less.Click to expand...

LOL... ya i was wondering... they always seem to be off so i just wanted to know what yours were showing since your LMP and OD were so off from each other


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah..i ovulate SUPER late...lucky me lol


----------



## tiger

im still here :) i had my dr appt and she said she thinks my hind waters have gone and ive lost all the hind waters, hence no more fluid. 
but i went to the clinic (different place, had to show them the pads) and they said since there was no fluid on the pads, then thats it. go home lol . they said by all means go to the hospital to be assessed but they think ill be fine. :shrug: so i dunno . 
my dr suggested next week i start trying to bring on labour naturally just in case my waters have gone. but i tried everything with jesse (all except castor oil, which i dont want to attempt, if not for it being risky, i really dont want to be pooing myself lol ! ) so i dont think anything works.


----------



## Guppy051708

that is so odd tiger!
Well, im sure youre fine. your body will regenerate your fluids anyways..

as per "natural" induuction goes...i agree..i feel like it only works if the baby was going to come anyways....if i were you i would just take the wait and see approach. As long as baby is moving and things are normal (outside of this freaky water thing), then im sure things are fine :D


----------



## saphire76

Congrats stormy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Tiggertea!! Sounds so yummy!

Aria just went on a basically-nonstop cluster feed for three hours. I am exhausted and feel completely drained...Lmao and now that she's been changed she's rooting again already. I may shrivel up soon and keel over or something... :rofl:


----------



## tiger

yeh, i dont think natural induction methods work at all. they say sex is a big one, but i mean, ive been having sex with jonno my whole pregnancy and not gone into labour :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

Currently on hour 6 of cramps and tightenings 10-12mins apart here. Trying not to get too set on the idea that it could be my turn :haha: so have sent hubby to work anyway with the promise of a call if things progress.


----------



## _dreamer_

Latest valentine Erin Makayla was born 8.01am 31st Jan weighing 8lb5oz


----------



## tiger

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrats :happydance:


----------



## monkeydo

Congratulations Stormy and Dreamer!

I don't think I'm anywhere near having this baby, I feel fine. It's dumb to feel annoyed that I'm comfortable!!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats dreamer! Can't wait to see who the first Feb baby is...so exciting!

monkeydo I'm kinda the same as you. Although I'm generally uncomfortable (can't sit/lie in the same place for long) I've had almost nothing that would pass for an early sign of labour. 10 days until my EDD. I'm hoping there are some signs before that because they offer a sweep on your due date at my hospital and I really don't wanna have to make the decision!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi just popping in to catch up, think I must of un-subscribed!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Dreamer!!

Good luck Tiggertea; keeping my FX for you! lol

Welcome back GG! How are you?? :)


----------



## GossipGirly

hello, I am fine thanks just plodding along. Not really wishing the time away as my DD is not sleeping so I am trying to get her back n track before I am up with new little man x


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> im still here :) i had my dr appt and she said she thinks my hind waters have gone and ive lost all the hind waters, hence no more fluid.
> but i went to the clinic (different place, had to show them the pads) and they said since there was no fluid on the pads, then thats it. go home lol . they said by all means go to the hospital to be assessed but they think ill be fine. :shrug: so i dunno .
> my dr suggested next week i start trying to bring on labour naturally just in case my waters have gone. but i tried everything with jesse (all except castor oil, which i dont want to attempt, if not for it being risky, i really dont want to be pooing myself lol ! ) so i dont think anything works.

But why would they want to bring on labour? :shrug: Arent you having a csection? :shrug:



tiggertea said:


> Currently on hour 6 of cramps and tightenings 10-12mins apart here. Trying not to get too set on the idea that it could be my turn :haha: so have sent hubby to work anyway with the promise of a call if things progress.

Thats just how my labour started with DS2 ~ :baby:
I was sure that it was just BH, even though they were fairly regular (they just werent really painfull) Then, at about 11pm, I laid down in bed, then decided id just go to a quick wee before sleep, got up & whooosh, waters went....:winkwink: Contractions then kicked in 
Good luck :flower:



_dreamer_ said:


> Latest valentine Erin Makayla was born 8.01am 31st Jan weighing 8lb5oz

Many Congrats ~ :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly said:


> hello, I am fine thanks just plodding along. Not really wishing the time away as my DD is not sleeping so I am trying to get her back n track before I am up with new little man x

:wave: Good to see you back here

We have LOs around the same age ~ :baby::baby:

My DD is teething right now, so up a few times a night & pretty clingy in the day......Its making me so nervous :wacko:


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats to the new mommies!!!

Last night I made a huge batch of chicken noodle soup and divided and froze it! My first of many meals I plan to premake for after Kenny arrives.

I haven't really been having many or any impending labor signs. I do feel a strong wave of pressure every now and then but it only lasts for maybe 5 seconds. Too short to be a contraction right?


----------



## sparklez

Congrats stomy, zombie kitten, night and dreamer, so many impatient valentines!

Still waiting for our 1st feb baby... wonder how suzzle is doing.

dizzy and amanda- as normal pg is 37-42 weeks you're not oficcially 'overdue' until 43 weeks just our hospitals like to plan induction from 40 weeks onwards.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congrats, dreamer!! 

Jokerette-- I get the same thing-- a wave of pressure but it only lasts a few seconds, so I figure it's just baby stretching or something. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats dreamer!!!!

:hi: GG!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats dreamer!!

:wave: GG. Good to see you again!

Tiger, I know what you mean about natural ways of inducing labor doing nothing!! :hugs: hopefully everything will work itself out for you!! :)


----------



## saphire76

Congrats Dreamer!!!! this is all so exciting!

Swan- I know your not too far from Jersey is it 60% by you too? Such an awesome day to walk a baby. Hope you can get out and enjoy!

AFM- Today is my last full day at work Thank you sweet Jesus. I have 17 haircuts to do and then I am free except for 2 I booked for tomorrow feeling guilty lol. I have to pull my scissors of my hands now they are so swollen. Can't wait to not have to stand for hrs a day!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Yes it's beautiful here today Saphire! We are going out for a walk once aria finishes eating :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats Stormy and Dreamer! :) :happydance::cloud9:


I had a bunch more things to say to individual posts and then my phone went crazy and I lost it all. Luckily I can jump on here during my lunch break as they haven't blocked the website (yet)! :haha:

Last night I was awake from 4:30am-6am with contractions, but they were 20+ minutes apart, and disappeared at 6am. :( I have had a couple random strong ones today at work, but again - no pattern. I have a sweep Friday if I make it to my appointment. My stomach has been kind of upset today, and my body is definitely in clean out mode...so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Who is going to have the first February baby?!?! 

:wohoo: Pick me! Pick me! LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## Junebugs

OH I AM SOOOOOO READY TO MEET MY LITTLE ONE!!!! I have been having a TON of strong BH contractions and pressure on my cervix off and on... nothing that really is making me think labor is coming soon.....:(


----------



## amandad192

Had what I'm HOPING is my last MW appointment today. My Anti-E blood results came back as low still. They didn't actually show the titre levels though so I don't know if they've risen or not. 
At my last appointment 2 weeks ago Millie was 3/5th palp. She's now free. Little monster is going the wrong way! MW won't offer me a sweep until next week, which I don't mind because I was debating whether or not to et her anyway.

I have an appointment booked with a consultant for Tuesday at 16:00. I was hoping for something Monday but MW said that's the soonest they had. She did say though that because I haven't seen a consultant at all throughout my pregnancy, and because the anti-e results said I should be under consultant care, that she's going to leave my notes out for someone to have a quick look over tomorrow and I might be called in sooner. I don't know how they're going to book me in sooner if they have no appointments though!

It's my little sisters 16th tomorrow and she doesn't want to share her birthday. I'm hoping to be the evil big sister that makes her share lol.
It's my evil uncles birthday on the 3rd. I hate him. He threatened me when I was pregnant with Liam because he wasn't happy my OH is 7 yrs older than me. I am keeping my legs tightly crossed on his birthday. If I go into labour I'l refuse to push until it's gone midnight lol.

I'm quite anxious about the weather. In the UK when it snows it's like the world is ending. The past 2 days we've had very light snow. I want Amelia out safe and at home before it snows heavy. I don't want to be getting a taxi in the snow. Our taxi drivers all seem to be escaped mental patients!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats stormy, dreamer, nightkd and zombie! =) yay babies!

good luck to all the soon to be February mommies!


----------



## ellitigg

amandad192 said:


> I'm quite anxious about the weather. In the UK when it snows it's like the world is ending. The past 2 days we've had very light snow. I want Amelia out safe and at home before it snows heavy. I don't want to be getting a taxi in the snow. Our taxi drivers all seem to be escaped mental patients!

I'm anxious too. We haven't had any snow in Peterborough yet but they're saying it's getting colder and probably snowier this weekend. After it's been so mild I can't believe the timing!


----------



## tiggertea

Still waiting here. Regular (and increasingly close) pains and tightenings for 20 hours now. Starting to get a bit more ouchie now so def think will have baby soon-ish!


----------



## TeQuiero

Tigger, good luck hun!! KMFX that everything goes well for you!!

Redheadbabies, you are not alone on the cleaning out :( I am still so nauseous and sick feeling.... I ate soup and salad (the first thing in 24 hours) and I feel terrible now!!

Amandad, I know how you feel about wanting to keep Amelia in on your uncle's birthday, she doesn't deserve to have to share a birthday with someone who is mean! 


I am now to the point where it hurts to walk :( Every time that I walk much she moves down and pushes on nerves near my hips. Hopefully this means good news at the doctors tomorrow... only 23 hours away :hissy:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiggertea said:


> Still waiting here. Regular (and increasingly close) pains and tightenings for 20 hours now. Starting to get a bit more ouchie now so def think will have baby soon-ish!

:dance: sounds like baby will be here soon!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Jokerette

sounds like we will have some more February babies very soon!!!!! :) yay!


----------



## becstar

Congrats stormy and dreamer!

Good luck tigger.

More bloody show today... More strong BHs... Eating curry!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooooh, tiggertea, very exciting!!


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar im thinking yours could be arriving very soon too :D


----------



## ellitigg

Good luck Tigger!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Thank you so much everyone!! Sorry I've been MIA for a bit, I've been getting settled in with my little lovebug <3 I'm loving life right now :cloud9:

*Congrats Nightkd, Stormynights, and Dreamer!!!! *

Saphire76, I talk about the birth on one of the last couple pages of my *Pregnancy Journal*, I'm not as great a story teller as many of these other ladies though, but I try <3 

YAY! Its February 1st!!! And despite the fact that it means rent is due, it means that more and more Feb babies will be here soon!!!! :happydance: This is all so exciting! I wonder who will have the first official February baby


----------



## Guppy051708

ZombieKitten said:


> This is all so exciting! I wonder who will have the first official February baby

Seems to be a race between tiggertea and becstar :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Tigger and BecStar!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Good Luck *tiggertea* and *becstar*!!!


----------



## gidge

Liliana was born on Monday!!! weighing 3 kilos and i am completely in love!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Image0327.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## Junebugs

gidge said:


> Liliana was born on Monday!!! weighing 3 kilos and i am completely in love!!!!

Congratulations!! SHE IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> Still waiting here. Regular (and increasingly close) pains and tightenings for 20 hours now. Starting to get a bit more ouchie now so def think will have baby soon-ish!

:wohoo: GL



becstar said:


> More bloody show today... More strong BHs... Eating curry!

:wohoo: GL



gidge said:


> Liliana was born on Monday!!! weighing 3 kilos and i am completely in love!!!!

Aww ~ Sweet LO :baby: Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats gidge!
She is so pretty!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Awwww Congrats Gidge!! She is precious!


----------



## tiger

congrats gigde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shes amazing :cloud9:
it does seem to be a bit of a race between becstar and tiggertea at the moment lol :rofl:
those of you who have had babies, do you find you are more relaxed that last time ? 
i was on bnb with jesse and i remember getting really jealous when women due AFTER me started having their babies weeks before me, but this time it really doesnt faze me at all :shrug: 
i really dont even feel ready for her to make an appearance yet ! i am physically because im so over the pain and uncomfiness (i had to take off my wedding rings yesterday morning because my hands and feet are so swollen :cry: ) . but i dont feel ready at all to have another baby, and the thought of having her anytime scares the crap outta me lol. whereas with jesse, i was ready so long beforehand ! we dont even have a cradle for holly yet :shock: :haha: well we have one but its extremely old (the one myself and my sister were in) and no mattresses arent made for it anymore so we found out last week, so i now i will be going into town when im 39 weeks and buying a brand new bassinet .


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Gidge!! She is beautiful!!

Tiger, I am really really relaxed about getting stuff done! I think that with this being number 3 I already know what to expect to get ready. The only things that we have to do is to get the bassinet out of the shed, put the swing together, and put her bouncy seat together.


----------



## tiger

i think i dont feel ready because i havent bought nearly as much as i did with jesse. we bought every little thing for jesse, and with holly, i know what im going to need and what i would just be wasting my money on iykwim? so weve only bought clothes (hardly that even because i got given ALOT of newborn clothes) , nappies, wipes and bf'ing stuff


----------



## Guppy051708

I am def way more relaxed about it this time...im sorta sad, for isaiahs sake, that these are our last few moments just between the two of us....so i think thats why...plus i know what im in for :haha:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats Gidge!! She's an absolute doll!!!


----------



## tiger

yeh, starting to hope that jesse doesnt think that hes being replaced or not getting enough attention etc :( he hates being away from me, and ill be in hospital a few days and im really dreading him not being with me. it breaks my heart


----------



## Jokerette

LOL! maybe feeling slightly jealous.. but so far I dont think anyone was actually due AFTER me, and i still have 17 days to go... so its too soon to feel really jealous yet! :rofl: For now I'm just really excited for everyone!

Comeone Tiggertea and Becstar.... we need our February 1st baby! :)


----------



## TeQuiero

I think that DS1 feel a little scared that he is going to lose a lot of attention, he has been acting up in school lately. :( we are trying to tell him that he is still going to have attention and that he is going to have someone else who is going to want his attention when Addy gets here!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Gidge, she is lovely!! We have such cute babies in this group! lol

I dread my next baby almost because I went so early with Aria, I'm afraid if I go overdue with the second I will just be pissy lmao. Oh dear. :|


----------



## Guppy051708

swan, was there a health reason why you went early?


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> LOL! maybe feeling slightly jealous.. but so far I dont think anyone was actually due AFTER me, and i still have 17 days to go... so its too soon to feel really jealous yet! :rofl: For now I'm just really excited for everyone!
> 
> Comeone Tiggertea and Becstar.... we need our February 1st baby! :)

I am due 1st March ~ But am 'cheating' & having LO a week early! :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree, I feel much more relaxed this time. Seems like last time, we were ready by like 36 weeks, baby's room all set up and had everything we needed and I was just sitting around, twiddling my thumbs, waiting for labor! 
This time, I've bought just the essentials (since I'm buying myself this time and not having showers)... and we don't even have the bassinet set up yet. 
I am worried about how DS will feel once Crumb is here, although he seems to have a really good attitude about it. And I am sooo afraid about leaving him while I'm in the hospital. I still have to figure out what I'm going to do the day of my section. I have to be there two hours before surgery... and I think being there would just scare him. So I'm thinking I'll have my mom take me to the hospital and have DS stay with DH until right before I go in. Then he can see me right before, and then stay with grandma while DH goes into the OR with me, and then he can see me and daddy and the baby as soon as it's over. 
Sorry. I know this is a long post... I'm sort of thinking out loud. The whole thing just really stresses me out. Right now, DS is my primary concern, moreso than my baby or myself. (DH can fend for himself!:haha:)


----------



## Junebugs

Ya i feel like i have been ready with all my stuff for a while now... but i had no problem with bubs staying in up until this week, now i am SOOO ready for him to come out!! I want to meet him! 

I am a little jealous of the ladies that are having there babies before me but there due date was after mine but really i am more happy for them then anything! I have gotten to know you all so well that when one of you say that you had your baby i am so happy for you!!! It's like one of my girlfriends saying that they had there baby. I know my time will come.. i just wish it was now!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

They said they had no idea why I went early, Guppy. :shrug: Just that she obviously felt it was her time. :lol: 

:hugs: It's soon time Junebugs!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Didnt you go at like middle of 36 weeks? a normal pregnancy is 37-42 weeks, so if they were off on your dates by a couple of days, she actually could have been full term. When the buns are done the oven goes off :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I was 35 and a half weeks when I had her, but according to when I believe I ovulated (was temping and using OPKs lol) I was actually due the 11-12 and not the 6-7, like they claimed that I was. :lol: So I was expecting to go later than they thought, rather than earlier. 

Regardless, she was a decent size and had healthy lungs, so I have no complaints, lol. Just bizarre to realize she's still not "supposed" to be here yet, iykwim? :rofl:


----------



## tiger

swan - i think she was fantastic size for 35 weeks ! they gain about 1/2 a pound a week from then so if you carried her to 40 weeks she could have been over 9lb ! 
im really wondering how much holly is going to weigh ! 
jesse was 11 days overdue and weighed 8 pound 9 .
i have a feeling that holly is going to be just about the same size or maybe a little bigger, but only by like an ounce lol ! 
i like guessing peoples babies weights lol ! 
guppy- i say 8p2
junebugs - i think you have a big boy so im going to say the same as jesse 8p9
kelly- 8p4
AR- how big was your son ?


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, you should try to guess what Adelina will be.... Grant (DS1) was exactly a week late (induced) 21.5 inches and 7pounds 7 ounces.... Tony (DS2) was 6 days early (induced) 19.5 inches and 7 pounds 10.2 ounces. :) I like seeing what people think


----------



## Junebugs

LOL.... I am fine with that weight!! I was so scared when i got pregnant i was going to have a 10lb baby! I was 9.6 when i was born!!


----------



## tiger

tequiro - 8p 3.5 oz . 
its hard because girls are meant to be smaller than boys, but i really dont think holly will weigh less than jesse


----------



## tiger

Junebugs said:


> LOL.... I am fine with that weight!! I was so scared when i got pregnant i was going to have a 10lb baby! I was 9.6 when i was born!!

yeh, i really think you are going to have a big boy ! i dont know why, just a feeling i have. 
like i knew you would have a boy and you knew i would haave a girl lol !


----------



## tiger

this is me at 37 weeks with holly and jesse :wacko:


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I was bigger than my brother by almost half a pound.... and I was born 3 weeks early. Really makes me wonder what DH was when he was born. Your belly is so much more round this time.... I think it is because she looks a bit lower. :)


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> this is me at 37 weeks with holly and jesse :wacko:
> View attachment 333973

It looks like Holly is sitting more forward..... and Jesse was more all around


----------



## tiger

oh god lol a friend of mine has a little boy the same age as jesse and he was 1 week overdue 7p2 and she has a little girl 1month old who came 1 week early and weighed 8p10 :shock:


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> LOL.... I am fine with that weight!! I was so scared when i got pregnant i was going to have a 10lb baby! I was 9.6 when i was born!!
> 
> yeh, i really think you are going to have a big boy ! i dont know why, just a feeling i have.
> like i knew you would have a boy and you knew i would haave a girl lol !Click to expand...

LOL .. that's true!!! Well i wish i was good a guessing weights because i would try it out for you but i am sooo bad at it!


----------



## saphire76

Congrats gidge!!!


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> kelly- 8p4

I think you may be guessing a little small for me :baby: But would love her to be about that size

DS1 8p3 (10 days late)
DS2 9p10 (born on due date) :shock:
DD 8p10 (1 week early)

Tiger ~ For you I guess 8p7




tiger said:


> oh god lol a friend of mine has a little boy the same age as jesse and he was 1 week overdue 7p2 and she has a little girl 1month old who came 1 week early and weighed 8p10 :shock:

Her DD weighed the same as my DD at a week early too :winkwink:


----------



## tiger

hmmm maybe i did lmao ! 
ok ill say 9p6 then :D 
i didnt realise your bubs were so big ! 

also johnsprincess is offically the first feb baby ! :happydance: posted in the facebook group, her little man arrived and he is so gorgeous !


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> also johnsprincess is offically the first feb baby ! :happydance: posted in the facebook group, her little man arrived and he is so gorgeous !

:wohoo: Congratulations johnsprincess ~ So happy for you :baby::cloud9:


----------



## becstar

Aw, johns princess and gidge, congratulations! 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Nothing obvious happening but I feel ok about it, I am finally starting to relax a bit and stop worrying about having to have the baby before a deadline of induction looming... The midwife on Tuesday said that once I reach the point where they normally induce I will need to go in to be checked by the doctors and start the pattern of care for regularly monitoring me. I said I was worried they would pressure me into induction and she actually said 'oh no, we have lots of women refuse induction for at least a week' which she never said before... It relaxed me a bit. 

Guppy, I also feel a bit sad about my last moments with just Ilana. I know she will love the baby, she already does... But I still feel a little sad. For her part she keeps talking to my belly, saying 'time come out now, baby, wanta meet you! Come on baby, you can do it!'


Husband thinks today is the day, he told me before he left for work. Let's see! I actually had a night fairly free of BHs and pain, no more show. I think theBHs and things must be doing something even if it's not obvious from the outside. Thinking positive!


----------



## swanxxsong

Calm before the storm maybe Bec? Lol. 

Congrats JP!!

Tiger - yeah she was a nice size :) I can't imagine pushing her out full term LOL. she would have been a whale :p


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, JP!! Can't wait to see pics and hear the story!! 

becstar-- sounds good... so glad the mw isn't going to pressure you into induction. :thumbup: 

DS was 8 lbs 10 oz at 41 weeks. I was 8 lbs 7 oz, and DH was something similar... but his three older brothers were all over 10 lbs!! I know I am bigger with this baby, and of course we don't know if it's a boy or girl, but I think s/he's on track to be bigger. The only difference is that this one is coming at 39 + 3. So... maybe the weights will be about the same?


----------



## Jokerette

Amaryllis wow those are some big babies! 3 over 10lbs :) You go girl!

Question for ladies with babies of different sizes- Can you "feel" the difference during delivery between a 8lb baby and a 10lb baby? Or once they are "big" does it just feel big?

oh, and congrats JP!!!! I hope Tiggertea and Becstar are doing well... maybe they have had their babies too! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: Guess I was unclear... My _DH's_ older brothers were that big!! So big props to my MIL!!! :rofl:


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats to JP!!

The next few hours are going to DRAG by :( I am ready for it to be closer to 130 so I can get DS1 from school and take the boys to my mom for my 230 appointment!! I want to here that we have some progress!! :hissy:


----------



## Jokerette

AmaryllisRed said:


> :rofl: Guess I was unclear... My _DH's_ older brothers were that big!! So big props to my MIL!!! :rofl:

oooooh!!!!! haha I was impressed with you! i was also thinking i didnt know you had so many kids! :rofl:


----------



## saphire76

Back from the OB. My fluid is down she said its a 7/8 should be a 10. I have to go back Monday to check again. Anyway to get it back up?


----------



## ellitigg

saphire76 said:


> Back from the OB. My fluid is down she said its a 7/8 should be a 10. I have to go back Monday to check again. Anyway to get it back up?

Is that 10 centimetres Saphire? Just wondering as I had a scan at 37 + 4 (roughly) and fluid was at 7cm which they said was within with normal range, although a little low. If it had been less than 5, they would have been concerned. Could be differences between US and UK. I've noticed that even from one hospital to another in the UK things seem completely different!


----------



## Junebugs

CONGRATZ JP!!!! I am so happy for her!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Still nothing here. All slowed again to near enough a stop after getting to 4 mins apart, 45 secs long, but not SUPER-painful. :dohh:

Congrats to JP on first Feb baby!


----------



## Jokerette

Oh wow tiggertea... I wouldve thought that was it! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Guppy051708

saphire76 said:


> Back from the OB. My fluid is down she said its a 7/8 should be a 10. I have to go back Monday to check again. Anyway to get it back up?

So heres the deal, fluid levels replenish about 8x per day (more often for some ppl but thats typical). So if you had your scan before it replenished, you are going to get a "false positive" for low fluid. ...Also, you control the fluid, so drink up that water! Drink lots of it and drink it a lot before the scan. ...there is no such thing as a dry birth because even when your water breaks, the body still replenishes the fluid....so thats also important to remember. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

I met the 4th dr in my practice today. He was nice enough but sheeeesh he totally rushed in and out! I felt like he didn't even really care?! He forgot to measure the fundal height too :( 

No internal until 39 or 40. So far I really like two of the doctors, and the other two are very nice but they're more business oriented and less personal. I hope my favorite doctors are the ones on call when I go into labor


----------



## suzzle

Hi all....

Sooooo my induction tanked! Turns out baby's hand was up by his head which stopped the head from descending after my sweeps/AROM. Doc commented on feeling it at my sweep, then 'moved it' while in theatre rupturing my membranes. Went through that, was given syntocin (surprisingly) and after 9 hours the shiny I went through was totally pointless because still not in 'established' labour & head still so high that the doc was reluctant to increase syntocin or put any more strain on my uterus - baby was fine though. 

Reluctantly I agreed, and lo & behold, doc opens me up & the hand is back up at the head!! Plus my son was a bit of a bruiser so I'm fairly certain I'd have had another shoulder dystocia. 

Anyway, Harris was born at 19:46 on 01/02/12 a very healthy 8lb 13oz. We are both doing well & fingers x'd will be going home tomorrow!

Sorry for the delay! Will upload a pic ASAP 

X


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats suzzle!!!


----------



## Junebugs

So i went to the Drs. appointment and he tried to do a sweep but said he couldn't do a very good one because i wasn't dilated at all but my cervix was VERY soft. He also said at that point the head was not on the cervix which makes it harder to do a good sweep.

He still tried to do a bit of one which felt weird but not painful. I went for a walk around the mall for about 2 hours after it and just came home to fine a good amount of what looks like "old blood" but no mucus or plug?.... i dont know what to think about that. He said he didnt even think i would bleed from such a small sweep.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats suzzle!!! I have added you and JP to the new thread... as always, if any information is wrong or anything needs to be added, smack me. 

Which, speaking of... does "Peawich" finally have a name? Did I somehow miss that? xDDD I was checking but I'm not going to guarantee that if night posted, I didn't miss it. I think new mommy brain is worse than pregnancy brain. 

(especially because I am almost always posting on BNB from my phone while I'm nursing, so I'm a space cadet)

FX that things progress for you, Junebugs! How are you feeling??


----------



## tiger

congratulations suzzle ! cant wait for photos ! :cloud9: 
junebugs- its really common to bleed after a sweep or even an internal. when i had an internal the other day, i bled a little aswell. our cervix is so fragile at this point in pregnancy that it can bleed very easily. 
hopefully something comes of it :hugs:
im getting so excited with all these babies rolling in now. i cant wait to be holding my little girl, but at the same time, this is our last baby, so im trying to enjoy all the kicks/rolls and hiccups while i can


----------



## TeQuiero

I went to the Drs today..... finally have a little bit of progress!!! :) The Dr said I was at least 50% effaced and 1.5 cm dilated!! :happydance: She talked about if I wanted to be induced... still sticking on the side of no. But they are scheduling my next appt for the beginning of next week in case I change my mind they can do it at the end of the week. I am just ecstatic that I had some progress.


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Suzzle!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz Suzzle.

I am feeling a little off but i think your right Tiger.. i think i just got a little bothered and nothing is going to come of it. I still have a bit of blood but it seems to be getting lighter.


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats suzzle :baby: Great baby arrived safe & sound :cloud9:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Your doing a fantastic job keeping up with these threads swanxxsong ~ Thank you, I dont know how you are having time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Suzzle!!!! :dance:
You did a great job IMO!

So the MW asked me today what i wanted to do about birth control....

i dont really know..ive researched my options-a lot...but i guess i dont like my options lol.
I dont want to go back on the pill...been there, done that...dont want to use that again and besides i can't anyways with BFing, and i dont trust the mini pill-its not very effective, so i wouldn't consider that ....dont really want to use barrier methods....who wants to have to use a condom with their husband?! Plus i have to use either lamb skin or polyurethain (the special ones) because i get super irratated with the rubbers. I did use the diaphram and spermicidal stuff after Isaiah...but i hate using the diapgram...plus its not very effective either...i did pair that up with natural family planning and using the diaphram+spermicid...but i dont like that nor trust it enough....we are aiming not to have anymore kids for 5 yrs (of course things always change!)....she brough up the IUD....which i guess makes the most sense...i would not do the copper. I like that there arn't hormones associated with it but almost all women have lots of breakthrough bleeding with it and perirods are more crampy and bleed more (i already bleed more than average and periods are quite painful-which is normal for me-but i dont want to exasperate that :nope:) Then there is the Mirena IUD...it is low progesterone though...but apparently its so low it doesn't really affect BFing, but with how bad my supply is-it could prove detrimental...but maybe not? I do have a minor progesterone deficiency, so maybe its not a bad idea...but with either IUD i jst dont like the idea of having something in my uterus that isn't natural.....blah....i just dont like my options :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

:saywhat: ONLY 3 weeks until I have the baby!! :argh:

Gotta start getting ready me thinks!!.....:help:


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:


----------



## Junebugs

HAPPY TERM GUPPY!!!!!

Sorry i can't really help you with the B/C .. I can't take any because i always get breakthrough bleeding...


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on full term Guppy :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!
I stopped pumping colostrum...even though i still dont think it would throw me into labor, i wanted to make it to 37 weeks so i can have a homebirth lol....so i guess i can start pumping again tonight! lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Guppy! :dance: Now, glue yourself to that pump, eh?? :rofl:

So here's my birth story... finally. LOL. I don't really know where else to post it because I don't really want to make a whole thread about it since it's long and kind of boring :haha: but since Saphire had asked, here's the whole, long ordeal. ;)




I apologize in advance for the length, but this is my birth story... finally. Haha. 

Thursday, January 5 seemed like any other day at work. I had woken up earlier than my alarm, around 5:30, just feeling... restless. It was time to wrap up year-end, so we were all busy during the week and running around like crazy. My feet and ankles were so swollen and painful, and around 10am my back began throbbing. I assumed it was because I was doing so much at my desk leaning over a huge pile of tax-related paperwork for clients. Also, I was having some (TMI) bathroom &#8220;issues&#8221; and was running to the bathroom every hour or so. I felt like everything I ever ate was being poured out of my body... but again, never thought anything of it. 

I got home around 5:30 and at 6, I collapsed into bed. I felt like period cramps were ravaging my body. I took a short nap, assuming (still) it was due to work. I called my mom and was complaining about all the pains of the day and she said nothing, but later told me that she knew I was in labor but didn't want to send me into a panic. LOL. Thanks ma! I noticed one or two BH contractions while we were chatting, but I figured it was because I cannot talk on the phone without pacing, so I ignored them. 

At 10, my husband got home from his (PT) second job. He decides he wants Applebees, of all things. I hadn't eaten anything since lunch except for half a PBJ, so I agreed to go even though I didn't feel hungry. I ate half a cheese quesedilla before telling him I felt really sick and just wanted to go to bed. 

So there I was, curled up in my bed, feeling exhausted and in pain. 

I can't sleep, at all. The BH are coming and going and I feel completely restless. I remember reading somewhere that if you have them while resting, to walk and they should go away. Since I feel antsy &#8211; despite being exhausted &#8211; I begin to pace in the living room. I realize the BH are still coming... so I begin timing them. They are coming 3-4 minutes apart, lasting ~45 seconds. I call my doctor who says to continue timing them and if they don't stop in 20-30 minutes, I need to head into L&D.

I walk into the bedroom and wake Chris and tell him that I'm having contractions and may need to go to the hospital in a half hour if they continue. He murmurs, &#8220;Okay,&#8221; and I go back to the nursery to continue packing the few things I have not packed yet. Five minutes later he explodes from the bedroom, wide-eyed and frantic. &#8220;ARE YOU SERIOUS?! Are you having the baby?!&#8221; I laughed and said not that second, no, she was still staying put. So he goes to get a shower and I finish my packing, and prepare the dog for a night alone. 

At 12:30am, we leave for the hospital. 

We arrive at the hospital after 1am, and by 1:15 they usher me into a small room where they check my progress. I'm 1cm dilated and 70% effaced. My contractions are gauged by their machine and I'm told that they're irregular, but definitely coming. My doctor (on the phone) says she wants me to stay overnight, since it is already 2:30 by this point, and that she'll be in at 8 to check me. So I'm taken to a true delivery room and told to rest. Okay, yeah, whatever you say. I read my Kindle, watch TV, listen to music, walk the halls... and of course, never manage to do anything other than lightly doze for a half-hour before they inform me that it's 6am and they're checking my progress. I'm 2cm and 90% effaced, still with irregular contractions. They leave me alone and I go back to reading. 

8 arrives, and so does my doctor. I'm still having irregular contractions but I have gone to 5cm, 100% effaced and she said that I'm not leaving and that I should deliver by noon. 

At 10 I'm checked again and am at 6cm. Still going strong, no painkillers, and am feeling great. I mean, I'm exhausted, hungry and thirsty and a little impatient, but I'm not in pain. They feel like intense back and front period cramps; nothing I can't handle since I always had the world's worst period cramps as a kid. So I wait. 

I stall out, but at noon I am 7cm. No baby by noon, but they are positive it'll happen soon. 

At 1pm, my doctor breaks my water. She's growing concerned that my contractions are still irregular, because she feels that is what's holding up my progress. She notes that I'm growing a little exhausted at this point (having been awake for 31 hours or so) so she wants to expedite things. My waters go, nothing happens other than I get agitated that I'm now forced to remain in my bed &#8211; no more hall-walking for me &#8211; and I feel as though I've peed myself. In fact, I'm pretty sure with each contraction I may be peeing myself, but I can't be certain. So I'm a little skeeved and trying to be patient. 

At 4pm, they give me a small hit of pitocin. I'm growing more irritated and emotional, due to being tired. I am caught by the nurses at least 2x in bouts of a breakdown, crying because I inform them that I don't understand why I can't dilate further, and that I must be broken. I hit the point of telling Chris I want to go home and sleep. I'm still 7cm. 

The pitocin makes labor hell. The pain begins within a half hour. By 5pm, I'm in hysterics. Every contraction increases my sobbing, and the back labor has gotten to the point of torture. Chris applies counter-pressure while the nurse holds me against her chest, trying to calm me. Nothing consoles me, and the nurse tells Chris that I'm just too exhausted, hence my emotional breakdown. They call in the doctor (mine left at 5, so Dr. Wheeler has taken her place) and she pulls the nurse outside after observing me a moment. They reenter and ask me if I'd be willing to consider an epidural. I panic and say I'm too scared, I've made it this far, why do I need pain medicine now? The nurse and doctor tell me they're proud of me for going this far, but that I'm wearing myself out by crying, I'm already too tired and they're concerned I won't be able to push Aria when the time comes unless I can get some rest. Chris tells me he'll support any decision I make, but that he thinks the doctor has a point. At 6, the call is placed and I am out of my mind, sobbing. They turn back the pitocin and decide to hold off until I can get my epidural. I feel defeated and tell them I'm a failure for not being capable of going nautral, which brings about another round of sobbing. I continue to tell them that it's all my fault that my labor is not going as nicely as they thought it would go.

They page the doctor three times before finding out he's in surgery. So for a long hour, we wait for him. Each contraction makes me cry and sob in agony, and they're coming 2 minutes apart or so. When the doctor arrives, just after 7, Chris is asked to leave and I panic. My nurse grabs ahold of me and refuses to release me while I feel the jab of the needle to numb my back. Within ten minutes, I'm suddenly feeling very elated and at peace. When Chris re-enters the room, I'm laughing with my nurses and am oblivious to the fact that they have now jacked my pitocin, trying to get my body to cooperate. They encourage me to sleep, so I drift off for an hour, only to wake up asking when I can hold my baby.

At 10, they tell me that if I have her before midnight, I will go home Sunday but if I want an extra day in the hospital, I should wait until after midnight if possible. I had hit 8cm at 7 when the epidural was given, but have not progressed to 9 yet. I tell them that I want to go home ASAP. My doctor makes some face and walks out to talk to the nurse, but I don't ask questions. At 10:30, I'm told I have hit 9cm and at 11, they stretch a bit and tell me I'm at 10. Glory! But my doctor suddenly decides she wants me to gain a little more control over my legs before we begin pushing... what?! I want to argue but I'm too doped to argue. 

At 11:30 the nurse tells me it is time. I begin to push, slowly but surely. Chris is being a total champ at this point, despite his own exhaustion (and lack of drugs lol). He coaches me through each contraction and we are soon told that she has a lot of very dark hair. Chris takes a peek and they offer me a mirror, but I refuse. I just want my daughter already. At midnight, I'm told to pause because she is beginning to crown and they need to call in my doctor, plus an extra nurse and a NICU nurse, since I'm 5 weeks early. Precautions, all that. Everyone enters, prepares and at 12:22am, the most glorious screaming voice is heard in the room &#8211; and no, it's not mine. 

At 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches, my beautiful daughter Aria Adelle made her appearance into the world at 12:22am on January 7, 2012.


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Congrats Guppy! :dance: Now, glue yourself to that pump, eh?? :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Beautiful story swan! :cloud9:
I still think you did a very fab job! :bodyb:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, suzzle!! :happydance: 

swan-- thanks for sharing your story!! I love reading all the details! 

Had my 36 week appt today. Boring. No weight change. BP good, baby's heart rate good, fundal height good. Come back next week. I guess no news is good news? :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw thanks ladies! I had to revise it because I had started writing it after having her and it was a bit confusing. All those drugs I think LOL.


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely birth story swan ~ Well done you :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Happy term Guppy!! :wohoo:

Congrats JP and Suzzle!! Two more Valentines!

Thanks for sharing your story Swan! Time for all of the birth stories to start pouring in...bring on more Valentines! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Swan thank you for sharing your birth story!! I think you did an amazing job and your SO and your mom both sound very sweet :)

Guppy- regarding birth control... I have been trying to decide the same thing. I think since this is our first and we know we want one more we will probably just do NFP... Which is basically no birth control at all, just timing intercourse accordingly ti NOT get pregnant until we're ready. But I do not think I would do that if I wasn't willing to take the risk of getting pregnant again. It's just too "unsafe" for my liking. 

I agree I hate condoms with DH, we definitely won't do them. When I was younger I tried the depo provera shot every three months. I didn't really like it, it made me gain a lot of weight. I tried the patch as well. I think I liked the BCP the best. But I do have a friend that lots her copper IUD. And I like the idea that it's non hormonal. It's a little creepy thinking about it though isn't it?! Like its not supposed to be there! I think it might freak DH out during sex LOL. I personally don't think I would to a diaphragm because I don't think I could be trusted to use it everytime spur of the moment! Lol

So I didn't rally help at all did I? I'm sorry, I guess I'm just as lost as you when trying to decide BC. I will use NFP after this baby but then after that I think I'll lean toward IUD, or maybe having DH or me get "fixed" ;)


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely birth swan, you can post it up in the birth stories section if you wanted to post it up for all to read xx


----------



## KellyC75

I am deciding at the moment if to get my tubes tied whilst having my csection, or to get Hubby the snip? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Question for all you ladies who've been there before... how long did it take for your bleeding to end, post-partum?

I'm barely bleeding now, but it's been going on and on and oooooon... >.< I just want to be done. :| lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette- totally get that!
Ive actually charted about 17 cycles (with NFP), but unfortunatly my ovulation is very inconsistant...generally i dont ov. until CD 22, but it can happen anywhere from CD 17-CD 23, so it would be hard for me to gage. I also get fertile CM way before and after ovulation...i know, makes no sense....the Endocrinologist suspects PCOS though, so that could be why :shrug:

Kelly-if i were and had to decide between those two options...i would get my tubes tied, but not burnt (or cut or whatever they do with it). Well, i guess if i wernt planning on more kids, then i wouldn't care, but if i knew iw anted more kids at some point in the distant future, i would like knowing that i can get my tubes untied...but dh cant undo the snip lol....but i guess it depends on what your future plans are.

Swan-my PP bleeding was off and on for about 8 weeks. Around 3 weeks PP i seriously thought i was done with it for good....then it came back :dohh:


----------



## RJ2

Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats Suzzle!!!! :dance:
> You did a great job IMO!
> 
> So the MW asked me today what i wanted to do about birth control....
> 
> i dont really know..ive researched my options-a lot...but i guess i dont like my options lol.
> I dont want to go back on the pill...been there, done that...dont want to use that again and besides i can't anyways with BFing, and i dont trust the mini pill-its not very effective, so i wouldn't consider that ....dont really want to use barrier methods....who wants to have to use a condom with their husband?! Plus i have to use either lamb skin or polyurethain (the special ones) because i get super irratated with the rubbers. I did use the diaphram and spermicidal stuff after Isaiah...but i hate using the diapgram...plus its not very effective either...i did pair that up with natural family planning and using the diaphram+spermicid...but i dont like that nor trust it enough....we are aiming not to have anymore kids for 5 yrs (of course things always change!)....she brough up the IUD....which i guess makes the most sense...i would not do the copper. I like that there arn't hormones associated with it but almost all women have lots of breakthrough bleeding with it and perirods are more crampy and bleed more (i already bleed more than average and periods are quite painful-which is normal for me-but i dont want to exasperate that :nope:) Then there is the Mirena IUD...it is low progesterone though...but apparently its so low it doesn't really affect BFing, but with how bad my supply is-it could prove detrimental...but maybe not? I do have a minor progesterone deficiency, so maybe its not a bad idea...but with either IUD i jst dont like the idea of having something in my uterus that isn't natural.....blah....i just dont like my options :nope:

Guppy I don't know if you have it there but after I had harry I had an Implanon implant which is an implant that is placed in the underside of your upper arm on your non dominant arm, it lasts for five years if I remember correctly. a benefit is a lot of people don't get any bleeding at all while they have it in, I certainly didn't. I swear by it and have had three. Both before and after I had Harry. If you don't want an implant there is also Depravira (not sure on the spelling) Shots. Which is an injection in the behind every three months.

Hope that's helpful.



swanxxsong said:


> Question for all you ladies who've been there before... how long did it take for your bleeding to end, post-partum?
> 
> I'm barely bleeding now, but it's been going on and on and oooooon... >.< I just want to be done. :| lol

That is one I'd like the answer to as well as I am still bleeding too. Don't know if it makes a difference but I did have a C-Section.


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Kelly-if i were and had to decide between those two options...i would get my tubes tied, but not burnt (or cut or whatever they do with it). Well, i guess if i wernt planning on more kids, then i wouldn't care, but if i knew iw anted more kids at some point in the distant future, i would like knowing that i can get my tubes untied...but dh cant undo the snip lol....but i guess it depends on what your future plans are.

Thanks Guppy :flower:

Im now 36 years old, have 4 Children aged from 19 years to the LO due in 3weeks ~ So pretty much been having children for most of my adult life now!

I am having my 4th csection :baby::baby::baby::baby: I really cant have any more children 

Im just not sure if im happy with the risks of the tubal ligation??? :shrug: Its a big decision & I dont want to make the wrong one


----------



## KellyC75

Im sure I bled for about a month or so after DD :flower: It just got lighter & lighter as the days went on


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you! My 6 week appointment is the 14th and I'm praying it's gone by then !


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to the new mommies.. :)

Swan beautiful story.. love reading birth stories.. :) and you did a great job.. 

Guppy happy term.. :) wahoo..

Had my 36 week appt yesterday.. and still 1cm, so no progress yet.. had a ton of contractions after my internal though.. so maybe that helped lol.. offered a sweep next week so debating on that.. wont work if baby isnt ready right..??

As for the rest all was good.. getting my bags finsihed up with packing.. and waiting..

Swan-my pp bleeding lasted around 6-7 weeks..


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, I am thinking on the same subject. You are absolutely right about using condoms with your SO, it isn't much fun for either person (they hurt me personally). DH says he doesn't want anymore children, but it could always change. My mom had a lot of problems after getting her tubes tied (hormonal and stuff). I am not doing the depo shot again.... it made me too mean and I could not lose weight. I am stuck between the nuva ring and the patch..... DH doesn't think that the patch would really work.


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly-if i were and had to decide between those two options...i would get my tubes tied, but not burnt (or cut or whatever they do with it). Well, i guess if i wernt planning on more kids, then i wouldn't care, but if i knew iw anted more kids at some point in the distant future, i would like knowing that i can get my tubes untied...but dh cant undo the snip lol....but i guess it depends on what your future plans are.
> 
> Thanks Guppy :flower:
> 
> Im now 36 years old, have 4 Children aged from 19 years to the LO due in 3weeks ~ So pretty much been having children for most of my adult life now!
> 
> I am having my 4th csection :baby::baby::baby::baby: I really cant have any more children
> 
> Im just not sure if im happy with the risks of the tubal ligation??? :shrug: Its a big decision & I dont want to make the wrong oneClick to expand...

Well, since you are done with having kids, then i would have DH do the old snipity snip :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Tequiero I did the patch for a little while. But weren't there studies that showed an increases risk for stroke? I didn't know it was still on the market. 

I forgot about the nuvaring. It's nice to have something you don't have to remember. I did the depo provera shots for about three years. I loved the fact that I didn't have to remener ti take a pill, but I hated the weight gain!


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero- as far as i understand the Patch, the Pill, and the Ring are all the same (hormonal wise). Really the only difference is when, where, and how its placed into the body. So i would think the patch would be just as effective.


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Tequiero I did the patch for a little while. But weren't there studies that showed an increases risk for stroke?

Yes, that is true ^ ...though are still on the market...i think...


----------



## Junebugs

Ladies, do you know if it is ok to have sex if you are bleeding a little after my "sweep" today


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Ladies, do you know if it is ok to have sex if you are bleeding a little after my "sweep" today

As long as you are comfortable its more than okay to :sex: :thumbup:
The only time you should not have sex is if you water has broken (not the same as loosing your plug or bloody show). If you are not leaking waters or they have not yet gone, then its fine :D


----------



## RedheadBabies

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, do you know if it is ok to have sex if you are bleeding a little after my "sweep" today
> 
> As long as you are comfortable its more than okay to :sex: :thumbup:
> The only time you should not have sex is if you water has broken (not the same as loosing your plug or bloody show). If you are not leaking waters or they have not yet gone, then its fine :DClick to expand...

Junebugs, I'm so happy you asked, and Guppy, I'm so happy you answered...I know what I'm doing tomorrow night after my sweep! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

RedheadBabies said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, do you know if it is ok to have sex if you are bleeding a little after my "sweep" today
> 
> As long as you are comfortable its more than okay to :sex: :thumbup:
> The only time you should not have sex is if you water has broken (not the same as loosing your plug or bloody show). If you are not leaking waters or they have not yet gone, then its fine :DClick to expand...
> 
> Junebugs, I'm so happy you asked, and Guppy, I'm so happy you answered...I know what I'm doing tomorrow night after my sweep! ;)Click to expand...

NP :smug: :haha:
Have fun girls :winkwink: lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I have been having menstrual cramping for the last two hours.
Its not bad at all. and its just constant (much like period cramps). ...i doubt its anything, but just noteing it...i had this for 3 days (with DS) before my water broke......i would be in denial if this was the start of anything :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

:cake: We've made it to post 9000 :cake:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cake:


----------



## KellyC75

Now I really want cake.........:cake: :hissy: :munch:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: come to my house! ill bake you one :cake: Ive just bought three cake mixes the other day :blush: ...they were on sale for $1 :smug:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: come to my house! ill bake you one :cake: Ive just bought three cake mixes the other day :blush: ...they were on sale for $1 :smug:

I would love to come visit & eat cake, sounds pefect :plane:

Im seriously considering asking my DS1 to drive to the shop now & get cake!! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## saphire76

Congrats JP!!!

Thanks guppy. I'm a little nervous. I feel her head now hard when I touch my belly kinda freaking me out. Plus my husbands like I hope it's not because there isnt any fluid. Ugh I'll keep drinking and try to relax till Monday.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## tiger

i have cake mix kelly :) and we are in the same country now :D just a shame about being in the wrong state :haha:
ps- anyone with kids or toddlers, i have found this site which im OBSESSED with! it has the best ideas ever .
ive been feeling awful because i cant play with jesse on the floor because i cant get up, cant run around playing with him, so he basically watches tv all day every day now and i hate it ! i never wanted to be one of those parents, but im going to try and do something from this site once a day :)
https://www.theimaginationtree.com/


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> i have cake mix kelly :) and we are in the same country now :D just a shame about being in the wrong state :haha:
> ps- anyone with kids or toddlers, i have found this site which im OBSESSED with! it has the best ideas ever .
> ive been feeling awful because i cant play with jesse on the floor because i cant get up, cant run around playing with him, so he basically watches tv all day every day now and i hate it ! i never wanted to be one of those parents, but im going to try and do something from this site once a day :)
> https://www.theimaginationtree.com/

I couldnt even bear to think about putting the oven on in this heat ~ My DH keeps saying, I hope once you have this LO the heat doesnt affect you so much....Im sure it will be better, I usually cope Ok in the Sun :winkwink:

Lovely site Tiger :thumbup: Dont feel bad for Jesse, im sure you have other ways of spending quality time with him :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Tiger! looks neat!


----------



## Junebugs

So this might be TMI but after :sex: i had more blood with some blood clots and now i am having some serious pain in my tailbone area but no contractions or anything :shrug: Is that normal?


----------



## tiger

junebugs - it could be your show, but............... im going to err on the side of caution and say please go and get checked out :hugs:
only because of the clots ? is little man moving ? 
it cant hurt to get checked


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> So this might be TMI but after :sex: i had more blood with some blood clots and now i am having some serious pain in my tailbone area but no contractions or anything :shrug: Is that normal?

You should certainly ring your midwife for advice :flower:


----------



## saphire76

Feel good junebug :)


----------



## becstar

Great story swan!

Congrats suzzle, you did well! 

Ouch, I was sore and cramps after my show and had bloody shows all evening - sex was definitely not an option!

I would call and ask about the clots. Are they definitely not dark mucus lumps? 

Period pain again here and lots of BHs last night. Baby has definitely got lower and I could feel a hand down very low last night, I hope baby isn't planning to do like suzzle's! I think la came out with her hand before her shoulder. 

I am getting a little fed up of the 'haven't you had this baby yet?' comments already! Dont call and ask me, I will tell you!


----------



## ellitigg

Wow it's exhausting catching up with all the US and Australia posts overnight :D

Swan - loved your story and it made me cry a bit at the end. I am crying at anything right not tho...

Congrats to the new mums!

becstar - totally agree. I'm not even at my due date yet and I'm getting constant questions. Don't they think I'd be shouting about it if it had arrived?!

Mmmmmm. Cake...

In worse news, my car died yesterday :( I think the battery died but we tried to jump start it and now it sounds like the starter motor has gone too. AND there is a load of snow forecast for this weekend. Talk about bad timing!!


----------



## tiger

yep , i remember all those comments ! i got so angry and started snapping at people whenever they asked and told them that if they asked one more time, they would be the last to know :haha: possibly a little hormonal ? 
ive got people asking me now why i havent had her, and the ladies in the local supermarket seem to ask every day, "how long now? cant be long? " ....ummm "one day less than it was yesterday when you asked !" :grr: 

anyway junebugs - i hope you are ok hun, please update asap so we know you are ok :hugs:
becstar - i didnt realise you were 41 weeks already ! :shock: hope baby comes soon ! 

afm - i currently have the most crippling headache ! all day yesterday i had a headache and it seems to be getting worse ! pretty sure im going to have one hell of a migraine tomorrow :(


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs chances are its blood from the cervix but it can't hurt ti get checked! Good luck :hugs:

Mmmmmm cake! I have been eating so bad this past week! :nope: I've cream and chocolate. I stil feel like I look really good but the number on the scale keeps creeping quickly! I'm having a hard time getting past the number... Maybe I shouldn't weigh myself anymore. Well I still feel really good except for a double chin, that's new since pregnancy and looking forward to that going away!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

tiger said:


> i have cake mix kelly :) and we are in the same country now :D just a shame about being in the wrong state :haha:
> ps- anyone with kids or toddlers, i have found this site which im OBSESSED with! it has the best ideas ever .
> ive been feeling awful because i cant play with jesse on the floor because i cant get up, cant run around playing with him, so he basically watches tv all day every day now and i hate it ! i never wanted to be one of those parents, but im going to try and do something from this site once a day :)
> https://www.theimaginationtree.com/

oh tiger thank you so much! I have been struggling with this too and have really been beating myself up about it. Thanks for the link and it is nice to know I am not alone in feeling like this x


----------



## becstar

That site is great, I use it a lot for ideas for school. She had one great idea, you shade a chalkboard all over with chalk then get a non spill water pot (I use the one from our aqua draw mat) with a little water and they paint on the board. La loves it and when it dries you can just do it again, no need to top up the chalk. No mess but lots of fun.


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy- oh exciting! I wonder if the cramps will lead to anything :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy- oh exciting! I wonder if the cramps will lead to anything :)

so i cramped for a couple of hrs. they were vry much like period cramps. no pattern or intensity waves- just annoying aunt flow type feelings. i did check effacement though. before i was only 2.5cm thick = 20% effaced. but last night it brought me down to 1cm thick = 75% effaced! not sure about dialation....i knw this could mean nothing tho as i walked around dilated and effaced from 35 weeks w DS and i still went nearly 42 weeks...but im glad im making progress now-means less work during labor lol. i only made it to like 30% when my water broke. and then it took like 8 hrs of labor to get to 70%, so im happy w being beyond that already, even if it does mean nothing :D


----------



## KellyC75

Still havent had any cake :brat:


----------



## amandad192

The hospital called last night and reaaranged my consultant appointment for 9:30 this morning.
She couldn't really tell me much more about my antibodies than what the midwife already had. But she agrees with me that from the way the lab have worded the results it looks like between the 2 lots of bloods thay actually mananged to get right, my antibody levels had increased. They would only increase if Amelia's blood is incompatable with mine. I had more blood taken. 3 MWs at the hospital looked at my arms and wouldn;t even try so I had to go down to the boods department and wait an hour and a half!
I have an induction date of 10th Feb at 11 days overdue. But I'm undecided on whether or not I'm going to turn up. I'd rather have it booked and cancel than not have it booked and they fill up.

I had a sweep too. I had one with Liam and it was fine..but today...OUCH!! I had to make her stop..TMI but she pulled her fingers out covered in mucus and blood.

*Tiger* Liam spends aot of time watching TV or playing alone lately too, I hate it, but at least I know he can play independantly when I'm busy feeding/changing etc the baby. We play cars alot pushing them along the floor to each other, but I can't sit for long on the floor because it gets very uncomfortable.

*Swan* I loved reading your birth story. Aria really was a lovely weight for an early baby!

And congarts *Suzzle. *Would love to see pics if your willing to share


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So much to catch up on!! You chatty ladies!! 

I'm crampy, too. Started last night. Pretty sure it doesn't mean anything in my case, but it's not fun. :(

With DS, I bled right up until my 6 week appt, with it gradually lightening until there was very little, but then like a day or two before my appt, AF came. Yeah, it was nice bleeding on the dr during my exam. :wacko: 

I don't know what to do about BC either... I really don't want to go back on the pill. And I used a condom like once in my life and hated it. Honestly I just want to do withdrawal and nfp, and my cycles really are pretty consistent (or were, at least), but still. I know it can be unreliable and I doubt my dr would like that answer... And I know it's important after a c-section that I don't get pregnant for awhile. 
I suppose I could always tell her I want the pill and then just not take it...


----------



## Junebugs

So i went to bed last night and this morning no more clots just a little old dark blood. Bubs is moving around fine and the tailbone pain is gone..... i am just feeling very drained this morning.... some small BH but nothing else.


----------



## mumanddad

Well we are finally home my lo is feeding better now :) and he only los 0.10 of his birth weight so happy with that 

when i get a spare 20 mins ilk post my birth storey x


----------



## KellyC75

mumanddad said:


> Well we are finally home my lo is feeding better now :) and he only los 0.10 of his birth weight so happy with that
> 
> when i get a spare 20 mins ilk post my birth storey x

So pleased for you :flower:


----------



## sparklez

yay, congrats Suzzle and JP, hello Feb babies:cloud9:

welcome home mumanddad, so pleased you've got your lo with you now, he mus be doing well to be out of scbu :hugs: 

swan your story is lovely, you did a great job 



KellyC75 said:


> :cake: We've made it to post 9000 :cake:

mmm thought we were due more cake!!:coffee:

guppy congrats on full term, hope it's less than 5 weeks left for you, 
for birth control, I'm hoping to stick with exclusive bf for the first 6 months, then i'm not sure, I was on depo for 5 years so can't have that anymore, don't like the idea of IUD but might go for the Implanon implant in your arm, do you have that in america? 



swanxxsong said:


> Question for all you ladies who've been there before... how long did it take for your bleeding to end, post-partum?
> 
> I'm barely bleeding now, but it's been going on and on and oooooon... >.< I just want to be done. :| lol

not been there before but been told 2-6 weeks, and one book I read said it's like you body saves up the 9 missed periods so you can have them all at once :wacko:



swanxxsong said:


> I think new mommy brain is worse than pregnancy brain

this! I have forgotton so many words :dohh: called paracetemol - 'those things you put in your mouth'! so many others, I'll post if I remember them x


----------



## TeQuiero

Wow, so much was happening when I was sleeping :haha:

Mumanddad, I am glad you are all home now!! 

Cake does sound pretty good (I had doughnuts the other day).... Even with eating bad I have not gained anymore weight (thank goodness).

The BC patch is still on the market, my Drs gave me a brochure about it. Sparklez, we do have the implanon (I don't think I would do too good with something in my arm though). I did the depo shot for 2 years between each of my pregnancies and at first I had no problems, but then after DS2 it was terrible. They gave it to me before I even left the hospital with him (which could have been the problem). I am still undecided, and I don't have a whole lot of time to decide :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Yes we do have the Implanon, but because of my breast issues and because i wont make much milk, i can't risk the hormones associated with it (hormones can dry up milk) I did a lot of research last night and really my only options are barrier methods, NFP (which im not really comfortable with, despite knowing my cycles so well), or IUD. I dont think i should do the copper IUD because it makes periods more painful and more bleeding, and i have more than the average of that in the first place-so i dont want to worsen it (i probably have PCOS, according to the LC and the Endo) could do Mirena IUD since its so low with hormones (just progestin, but a super low dose)...but im just not sure how i feel about having something in my body, unaturally like that...i know the risk associated with anything going wrong is like less than 1%, but if it were to go wrong, it seems detramental...so im scared...i dont know what to do :( We really cannot have another so soon, given that the two will be 17 months apart...ugh...this sucks!


----------



## TeQuiero

I have heard people who love the mirena, but I have also heard people who had too many problems with it. My stepmom had a lot of problems with break-through bleeding, but my friend has none, not even a period.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah. The info i found said its normal to have breakthrough bleeding for the first 3-6 months. and then after periods either regulate (but are usually less painful and less bleeding) or you skip them altogether. I did read if breakthrough bleeding persist after 6ish months, then its probably a sign that its not in place correctly.
I get concerned about ectopic pregnancy...i mean i know its like 99% effective, but if you do get pregnant with it ectopic is highly likely...which is scary because its life threatening and could ruin fertilty (i want more babies!)...and if your periods are not every month or you lose them altogether, how would you know to take a pregnancy test? ...so scary.


----------



## TeQuiero

Yeah, I don't like the thought of the IUD for me, I don't want something that has to be put in and taken out by a doctor. For me it would be nice to plan on my own (if DH decides he wants another one) when we would start trying. And, I want to know that I will be able to afford for it to be taken out if I needed (IUD can be expensive to put in). My SIL had the implanon, it is supposed to be 3 years, she couldn't afford to have it taken out after the 3 years, so she had it in her arm for almost 5 years (just had it taken out last week). That is not something I want to have happen. 

Do the Loestrin BC pills have too much hormones for you to use? I know that they have lower hormone levels than other BC pills.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah its too much...i hate having Insufficient Glandular Tissue :( If i were a "normal" milk producing mom, it would be a good fit, but bc im not it could be easily ruined.
I wish i just didn't care about BFing and could kick it to the curb...but for me, even though i'll be lucky to make 4oz of milk in a 24hr period, its still worth it...i gotta get every drop i can......haha DH was joking last night....we should just freeze some of his sperm and get him snipped then use IUI when we want another :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Guppy- oh exciting! I wonder if the cramps will lead to anything :)
> 
> so i cramped for a couple of hrs. they were vry much like period cramps. no pattern or intensity waves- just annoying aunt flow type feelings. i did check effacement though. before i was only 2.5cm thick = 20% effaced. but last night it brought me down to 1cm thick = 75% effaced! not sure about dialation....i knw this could mean nothing tho as i walked around dilated and effaced from 35 weeks w DS and i still went nearly 42 weeks...but im glad im making progress now-means less work during labor lol. i only made it to like 30% when my water broke. and then it took like 8 hrs of labor to get to 70%, so im happy w being beyond that already, even if it does mean nothing :DClick to expand...

You can check your own effacement? I know you personally know what youre doing so you know how to do it safely... im just amazed you can reach! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:

Thank God no one watches me! :haha: i probably look like a fat clown! :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Speaking of Birth Control Pills

I heard yesterday on the news there was a recall on 1 million BCP packs in the US...and they were not going to be effective enough! Yikes... could be some unplanned babies out there in like 9 months! Scary!

https://www.foxnews.com/health/2012...in-wake-birth-control-recall/?test=latestnews


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Do the Loestrin BC pills have too much hormones for you to use? I know that they have lower hormone levels than other BC pills.
> 
> I heard yesterday on the news there was a recall on some BCP... i think maybe Loestrin was one of them because of a mixup in the amount of hormones they had in them and they were not going to be effective enough! Yikes... could be some unplanned babies out there in like 9 months! Scary!Click to expand...

I saw that too! thats crazy!!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh Guppy, I am so sorry that it is so difficult!! BF is very important, and I feel lucky that I am able to... I know so many people who wanted to but couldn't. :hugs:

I always wanted to know how to check dilation and effacement. But I think DH would look at me strange if I did it :haha:.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: yeah, i dont do it often, but usually lock myself in the bathroom :blush: would be weird if DH was a fly on the wall :haha:

Here is an article for how to check. https://www.joyousbirth.info/articles/cervixlearning.html


----------



## TeQuiero

:haha:


----------



## Jokerette

38 week bump update! :)
 



Attached Files:







belly38_feb3.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

^Beautiful!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Jokerette you look fabulous!! xo

I have become inspired to read up about birth control now that you ladies are discussing it. I know it's what my doctor wants to talk about at my 6-week ( well, one of the things ) and I have NO idea what to do. I hate condoms. I used to use the BCP but yeah. Idk. Haha. Gotta see what she thinks I guess. lol


----------



## lilrojo

I tried to check myself the other day.. but couldnt find anything lol.. must still be up high.. 

So what exactly is a sweep?? Dr offered me one at next appt and just curious if you ladies have had one or know anything about them..


----------



## Guppy051708

I found planned parenthood website an invaulable resource. Its obviously not trying to sell anything, so its the least bias info i have found. It has all the types of birth control and all the info for each. It also has a little quiz you can take to suggest what would be a good option for you. 

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control-4211.htm


----------



## Guppy051708

lilrojo said:


> So what exactly is a sweep?? Dr offered me one at next appt and just curious if you ladies have had one or know anything about them..

A sweep is like a vigerous internal, except the provider takes their finger and kind of "irritates" the cervix. (its NOT the same as breaking the waters, it just deals with the mucous plug). The idea is that it *could* release hormones to kick start labor. U do have to be a tiny bit dilated though...i didn't think it hurt but some do. 
I had two with DS. One at 40 weeks and another at 41 weeks. I didn't have him until 41+5, so i would say it didn't work for me...i think none of it works unless you were going to go into labor anyways...but with that said, if you are facing induction pressure and that sort it is worth a try!


----------



## Jokerette

great article Guppy! I think i will wait and have the doctor check me... i sort of understand how to do it, but im afraid i would stress myself out more because i wouldnt really be sure if i was accurately measuring. It seems like it would be tough to measure effacement since you arent actually reaching into the os right?

I was a little disappointed when I didnt have an internal check yesterday, i havent had one at all near the end... so i have no idea if i am dilated or not, and i am quite curious. but i guess it doesnt really matter if i know or not since many women can walk around dilated and effaced for weeks!

i have learned so much from BnB!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah checking yourself isn't something most women feel comfortable with, and even if they did it can be quite the challenge! I wouldn't be doing it this time if the MWs did checks...i know they mean nothing in the grand scheme of thigns, but i was curious since i was cramping....i like that they dont do checks...but then part of me wishes they did haha


----------



## ellitigg

Good article Guppy :thumbup: but I think I will wait until I get checked at the hospital...not sure I am supple enough :blush:

It's making me giggle that we're all chatting about BC before most of the bubs have arrived. :haha: I know it's a necessary evil but I'm gonna bury my head in the sand for a few more weeks. 

My MW told me that the hospital I'm using offers a sweep on your due date and then another 7 days later. I was really surprised as I thought they'd at least give it a few days. Is that common practice? Does anyone have an opinion on it? I'm not adverse to having one but it seems a bit premature to do one on the due date since dates can vary so much :wacko:

Welcome home mumanddad! Glad your LO is doing good now :)


----------



## Jokerette

ellitigg said:


> My MW told me that the hospital I'm using offers a sweep on your due date and then another 7 days later. I was really surprised as I thought they'd at least give it a few days. Is that common practice? Does anyone have an opinion on it? I'm not adverse to having one but it seems a bit premature to do one on the due date since dates can vary so much :wacko:

My doc said they could do one anytime after 39 weeks


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> Good article Guppy :thumbup: but I think I will wait until I get checked at the hospital...not sure I am supple enough :blush:
> 
> It's making me giggle that we're all chatting about BC before most of the bubs have arrived. :haha: I know it's a necessary evil but I'm gonna bury my head in the sand for a few more weeks.
> 
> My MW told me that the hospital I'm using offers a sweep on your due date and then another 7 days later. I was really surprised as I thought they'd at least give it a few days. Is that common practice? Does anyone have an opinion on it? I'm not adverse to having one but it seems a bit premature to do one on the due date since dates can vary so much :wacko:
> 
> Welcome home mumanddad! Glad your LO is doing good now :)

Thank you, i got a sweep at 36 weeks 2 days there.

Hopefully they will be less busy when your lo arrives xx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats to all the new Mamas :)

Not sure if I mentioned Peawich's name or not... Took us a bit to decide, but we settled on Aubrey Elyse :) Guess I need to update my ticker :lol:

Will add pics shortly too... Taken most of the pics on my phone so far, so no great quality ones!


----------



## Guppy051708

I LOVE THAT NAME!!! sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Had my appointment! 2cm, and she did a sweep. Right as she stuck her hand up in I got a REALLY STRONG contraction, and I have to sit and wait it out with her hand up there because she didn't want to break my water! Ouchie!! Mallory's head is sitting right on my cervix, but she said my cervix isn't quit as low as they would like it to be yet. (Is this the effacement part of things?) However, she said she wouldn't be surprised if I had her this weekend. Yay!!

My next appointment is Wednesday. If I make it there, I'll have an ultrasound to check fluids, and a stress test (or is it nonstress test lol) to make sure baby girl is happy. I'll be 40+3, and they said I won't leave that appointment without some kind of plan in place (they mentioned the possibility of sending me straight over to the hospital for induction at that point). - My blood pressure was a little high when I went in today, and has been perfect the whole time, so they are just watching for pre-eclampsia. 

I have been having contractions pretty regularly since leaving my appointment. Much stronger than anything I have had in the past two weeks. Here's hoping my sweep did the trick!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats again nightkd! Can't wait to see pics of her! :)


----------



## nightkd

Here she is! Squishy face and all... Having problems waking her up for feeds... Day or night! She will wake for them, but then falls asleep after a very very short period of time!!
 



Attached Files:







419016_10150638283099524_693054523_11324841_989215571_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilrojo

Jokerette said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> My MW told me that the hospital I'm using offers a sweep on your due date and then another 7 days later. I was really surprised as I thought they'd at least give it a few days. Is that common practice? Does anyone have an opinion on it? I'm not adverse to having one but it seems a bit premature to do one on the due date since dates can vary so much :wacko:
> 
> My doc said they could do one anytime after 39 weeksClick to expand...

My doctor offered me one for next week and thats 37 weeks.. so everyone must do things differently.. my first dr never offered one ever with my dd.. just talked induction..


----------



## RedheadBabies

nightkd said:


> Here she is! Squishy face and all... Having problems waking her up for feeds... Day or night! She will wake for them, but then falls asleep after a very very short period of time!!

OMG! She is soooooooooo cute! Look at those cheeks...:cloud9: I love babies!!!!! LOL


----------



## TeQuiero

Aw Knight! She is so cute!! :) What does Evey think of her new baby?


----------



## swanxxsong

OMG NIGHT. she is so cute!! 

good luck redhead!! I hope this weekend is your time!! :)

My due date is Tuesday. So weird. lol


----------



## tiggertea

Had a big reply typed and my computer decided to restart. :grr:

She's a cutie night! :cloud9:

Good luck Red!

As for here.... ankles and hands have swollen like balloons today. :nope: Consultant said to watch out for that so may have to tell him if it doesn't go down in a day or two.


----------



## tiger

night - she is so cute and chubby ! i LOVE chubby babies !! and i love the name 

mumanddad- im so happy that you are home and LO is doing well. you must be so completely over the moon ! 

redhead - i hope the sweep works for you ! 

tiggertea- my hands and feet have swollen really bad the last 2 days aswell. my ankles look like they belong to a hippo or something! 

all you guys having babies early is getting me a teeny bit excited that i may go a little earlier too, but i dont know. ill probably make my section date (in 19 days :dance: woop woop)


----------



## Jokerette

Night - she is sooo cute! Look
At those cheeks!!!

Redhead- oooh good luck! I bet this will be your weekend!!

Tiger- what happens in your situation if you were to start labor before your scheduled c section? Do you deliver vaginally or do they start a c section then?


----------



## RedheadBabies

Thanks ladies. I'm still having contractions...Will they for sure get in a nice trackable pattern? They are strong...not double me over strong, but definitely uncomfortable. I feel like I'm not going to realize when its REAL labor.


----------



## Jokerette

I downloaded an iPhone app "contraction master" ... There are lots of them that help you track the trends of contractuons. This one tells you when to go to the hospital! They have an app for everything!!


----------



## Guppy051708

We used one for the iPad! lol

Dont worry, you will know when youre in active labor! 
If i were you i would be eating and sleeping lol. Sleep depravation blows when you're laboring lol


----------



## Guppy051708

So, for as scared as i am of the insertion procedure associated with IUDs. I think i have decided im going to go with the ParaGard (the Copper IUD). Its non-hormonal, so thats nice, but its kind of a scary thought thinking about metal being in my fertility organs! ....but i think its the best fit for us...im just really scared of the insertion....stupid YouTube!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Thanks for the tips girls! I downloaded a contraction timer, so I'm using it and hoping it helps guide me. :) 

I'm still trying to decide on birth control afterward too. I think we're going to start out with rubbers...yes, I hate them too, but I'm freaked out by hormonal birth control while breast feeding. We got pregnant with one month of trying both times. We're very blessed, but I want to be extra careful because of it! Inserted birth control scares me too. Phrases like, "eptopic pregnancy, penetration of the uterine wall, etc..." make me panic!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

A metal IUD does sound scary! :shock: 

Jokerette-- I know you asked tiger, but I'll chime in if you don't mind. In my case, if I go into labor before 37 weeks (basically today or tomorrow :)), they'll give me drugs to stop labor. If I go into labor anytime after that, they'll do the c-section early. 

So correct me if I'm wrong... but we have my scheduled section on the 22nd, tiger's is on the 23rd (which will essentially be the same day, given the time difference :)), and Kelly's is the 24th, isn't it?


----------



## swanxxsong

I used the app full term to time my contractions. To be honest though, my contractions were irregular until they gave me the pitocin. So annoyIng!


----------



## Guppy051708

we used the iPad app, but honestly it was kind of dumb because my contractions were irregular 100% of the time...even during transition and pushing! ....those darn posterior back to back babies will do that though :wacko:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Right now it seems (thanks to app) they are roughly 7 mins apart, and ranging from 30-60 seconds in length. Been going on 35-40 mins now. Some of them are very strong...practicing lots of breathing!! Hubby should be home in 45 mins...so do I just go to bed, and head in if they become unbearable?


----------



## Guppy051708

I would def go to sleep! 
And then see how it goes.


----------



## saphire76

Good luck red! Sleep as much as u can. I'm sure they will wake you up when they get closer and stronger.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ye, I'd definitely rest up if you're able! Mine weren't too intense but were coming close together, so I couldn't fall asleep. I was just unusually restless, too. But if you can get rest, take advantage!


----------



## RedheadBabies

I don't know if sleep is going to happen...they are getting pretty strong...and (TMI) I just pooped for the 4th time since my appointment 8 hours ago. I had already went once if not twice before that. I can't remember. lol 

Ok. I'm going to go climb into bed, shut my eyes, try to relax and see what happens...


----------



## TeQuiero

Good luck Red!! It sounds like it is almost time!! :hugs:

Guppy, I cannot do the copper IUD... my family has a long history of Alzhiemer's and copper increases the chances of early onset. I think that my grandmother would have a stroke if I even mentioned it, as she is trying to keep her early onset from being too terrible. I am glad that you found something that you think will suit you!! 

AFM... I had some mucus with blood in it after a lot of painful moving (from Adelina) and cramping in my body. Hopefully that means it won't be too terribly much longer, even though I know that it doesn't necessarily mean anything :(


----------



## saphire76

My firend is in labor and on her way to the hospital right now. Yay! Send her prayers ladies


----------



## tiger

redhead - im going to say that i think you are in labour :happydance: good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jokerette - what AR said lol :haha: if i go into labour, i just head in to the hospital as soon as im sure and they will do the c-section then. 
and yeh, AR's section on the 22nd, mine on the 23rd (which will be about midday on the 22nd for you guys as i get admitted at 7am) and kellys on the 24th (which is the 23rd for you guys ) . confusing much ? :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

yay redhead!!!! Sounds like you are in labor!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Keep us posted Saphire! Prayers for her! :)

Redhead this sounds pretty grand for you! Will be thinking of you!!

Eee TeQuiero, that sounds promising. I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## saphire76

Can't sleep :( 5:00 am here. All I do is wait for labor that I'm scared to come lol. My friend is still hanging she had her epidural and is just waiting. I remember that long wait myself lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Saphire! If we lived closer I'd come sit with you today! lol. I know it is easier said than done but don't worry mama you will be fine!! 

Glad to hear your friend is doing well. I can't believe it's been 4 weeks since I was in her shoes. lol. Time surely flies!


----------



## sparklez

yay redhead, sounds like you're nearly there :thumbup:
good luck saphires friend :)



nightkd said:


> Here she is! Squishy face and all... Having problems waking her up for feeds... Day or night! She will wake for them, but then falls asleep after a very very short period of time!!

beautiful:cloud9:, come to the postnatal thread https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a-6.html#post15385004 we've been talking about keeping sleepy bubbas awake, does she have jaundice?



ellitigg said:


> My MW told me that the hospital I'm using offers a sweep on your due date and then another 7 days later. I was really surprised as I thought they'd at least give it a few days. Is that common practice? Does anyone have an opinion on it? I'm not adverse to having one but it seems a bit premature to do one on the due date since dates can vary so much :wacko:
> 
> Welcome home mumanddad! Glads your LO is edoing good now :)

yeah my mw offered one at 40 wk which I though was a bit early too, I would have declined i but didn't make it to the appointment!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Just leaving the hospital after nearly 4 hours... Still having regular contractions, but Mallory's head isn't pressing hard enough against my cervix to make it dialate more at this point. I'm pretty sure its because she's turned funny. However, my appt at 2:30pm, I was 2cm, and when we went at 2am I was 3cm...We walked around the hospital for an hour, no change, but contractions still coming strong and hard very regularly. Whirlpool tub for an hour...helped ease the feeling of conttactions, but I feel like they have gotten more intense since then. So, now its nearly 7am. Hubby and I are headed home, me with a couple sleep aides from the Dr. with orders to come in if the contractions worsen, and I just can't bear it, or if my water breaks. Either way, the triage nurse said I'll have her "today". So late Saturday night, or Sunday morning, I will be a mommy! 

We passed the nursery making laps...sweet little newborns. What a great job to have as a nurse!

Starting to get a little drowsy, and we're almost home. Will update again later. Wish me luck!!


----------



## ellitigg

RedheadBabies said:


> Just leaving the hospital after nearly 4 hours... Still having regular contractions, but Mallory's head isn't pressing hard enough against my cervix to make it dialate more at this point. I'm pretty sure its because she's turned funny. However, my appt at 2:30pm, I was 2cm, and when we went at 2am I was 3cm...We walked around the hospital for an hour, no change, but contractions still coming strong and hard very regularly. Whirlpool tub for an hour...helped ease the feeling of conttactions, but I feel like they have gotten more intense since then. So, now its nearly 7am. Hubby and I are headed home, me with a couple sleep aides from the Dr. with orders to come in if the contractions worsen, and I just can't bear it, or if my water breaks. Either way, the triage nurse said I'll have her "today". So late Saturday night, or Sunday morning, I will be a mommy!
> 
> We passed the nursery making laps...sweet little newborns. What a great job to have as a nurse!
> 
> Starting to get a little drowsy, and we're almost home. Will update again later. Wish me luck!!

So exciting Redhead! I hope you manage to get some rest. I'm worried that when I hit that stage there will be too much adrenalin to sleep! Sending lots of good luck your way xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, Redhead!! So exciting!! Hope you can get some rest. 

tiger, I go in at 11 am on the 22nd... dr says we'll get started two hours after that... so I'm thinking baby will come around 2 pm? I have NO idea what time that will be for you... :haha: But it's 8:50 am here now... :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Sleep well and good luck RedHead!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Get some rest RedHead, you have an exciting day ahead! Xoxox


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck RedHead!
Once you get a little rest, try walking up and down the stairs. It works twice as better as walking :thumbup:

TeQuiero- sounds like labor is on the loom!


----------



## TeQuiero

Red, KMFX that it is soon for you!! :hugs:

Thank you Guppy and Swan!! I am KMFX, I have been having a lot of back pain the last few days and my Grandma said it sounds like how she felt with my younger aunt (her only back labor baby). I really want to go walk at the open air flea market tomorrow with DH (if it isn't raining), but everyone is telling me that I shouldn't go that far away in case it leads to labor starting really strong :( it is like an hour to an hour and a half awway form my hospital. Not fair :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

I think an hour is fine :shrug:

Doing hands/knees, using the birth ball, and walking the steps will help. If you're having back labor, it may hurt to sit or lay down...so that would be only reservation with being in the car (but i think an hour or hour an a half is fine, usually labors arnt that quick lol). But you can always turn around and face the back of the car on your knees if that makes sense. If you have back labor being in the upright position and hands/knees is where you will find your most comfort (more thank likly but ya never know so just try something until it works :thumbup:) Steps are more efficient than walking. It does twice the work in one step....with that said it can intensify labor BUT the quicker it intensives, the quicker its over with :winkwink:


----------



## saphire76

My friend just had her baby! Hope I'm next lol cause I have another friend due the 23rd. I better beat her lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to your friend! :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw how exciting Saphire! Congrats to her!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Thanks Guppy! DH and I have been wanting to go every weekend for the last month, but things have come up and we haven't had the extra money to go out there. At least they have benches and places to sit, which is helpful for if I start to hurt a bit. I just am hoping it isn't rainy tomorrow!!


Saphire, congrats to your friend!! KMFX that you go before your other friend!! :)


----------



## mumanddad

Good luck to those are in labour xx


----------



## amandad192

Well, in the race between baby and snow...
Snow has won.

Oh well, as long as I don't go into labour tonight me and Liam will be having lots of snow fun tomorrow.


----------



## ellitigg

amandad192 said:


> Well, in the race between baby and snow...
> Snow has won.
> 
> Oh well, as long as I don't go into labour tonight me and Liam will be having lots of snow fun tomorrow.

Same here! It just started about an hour ago. I'm wondering if I should get a bag of grit salt in as we've got a really slopey driveway.


----------



## Jokerette

So many babies on their way!! How exciting!!

I'm sitting typing this from the massage chair while getting a deluxe pedicure :) I'm painting my toenails light blue in honor of Kenny, who will hopefully be here soon! Who knows, maybe the pedicure and foot massage will start labor ;) so far I haven't really had anything besides occasional pressure down below but I think it's more his getting into position not labor


----------



## TeQuiero

Aw Jokerette, that sounds so relaxing!! Now you make me want to get one :haha:


----------



## TeQuiero

Amanda and Elli (and any others who are experiencing snow), stay safe!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Stay safe and have fun in the snow ladies!! :)

Jokerette, JEALOUS!! lol. I was supposed to go for my birthday to ease my swollen feet... then Aria arrived haha. I don't want to stick her back in there or anything but I'd still love a pedicure haha. Have fun!! You deserve it ;)


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> So many babies on their way!! How exciting!!
> 
> I'm sitting typing this from the massage chair while getting a deluxe pedicure :) I'm painting my toenails light blue in honor of Kenny, who will hopefully be here soon! Who knows, maybe the pedicure and foot massage will start labor ;) so far I haven't really had anything besides occasional pressure down below but I think it's more his getting into position not labor

LOL.. my friend went into labor after getting a pedicure and she swears it was from the Massage chair!! The lady that was doing the pedicure was even yelling at her not to use the chair!! LOL


----------



## Jokerette

LOL!


----------



## nightkd

TeQuiero said:


> Aw Knight! She is so cute!! :) What does Evey think of her new baby?

For the most part she's being great, she points and says 'baby' and says 'uh-oh' and leads us over when Aubrey starts making noise :lol: She's a little jealous when we're holding baby and she wants some attention, but she's doing okay. :)



Guppy051708 said:


> So, for as scared as i am of the insertion procedure associated with IUDs. I think i have decided im going to go with the ParaGard (the Copper IUD). Its non-hormonal, so thats nice, but its kind of a scary thought thinking about metal being in my fertility organs! ....but i think its the best fit for us...im just really scared of the insertion....stupid YouTube!

Yeah, I think I'm going to go for the copper IUD, but the insertion part freaks me out.... Can't be worse than having an OBGYN pull your baby out of your vag UPWARDS though.... :rofl:



sparklez said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Here she is! Squishy face and all... Having problems waking her up for feeds... Day or night! She will wake for them, but then falls asleep after a very very short period of time!!
> 
> beautiful:cloud9:, come to the postnatal thread https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a-6.html#post15385004 we've been talking about keeping sleepy bubbas awake, does she have jaundice?Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll check it out in a few mins :) Nothing worrisome; she just wakes up crying for a feed and then won't stay awake long enough to get satisfied, so we put her down and then she wakes up a couple of minutes later crying for feeding again! She's got MUCH better over the last 24 hours... Nothing we do keeps her awake though!!! :dohh:


----------



## becstar

Good luck redhead! 

Still here... Snowy and lovely this evening, La is excited.


----------



## monkeydo

Good luck RedHead!

We've got snow too, so pretty! I love being snug in the house when it's all wintry outside. Don't reckon there's any chance of baby coming in the next couple of days, but I do have to walk to the midwife on Monday so I hope it won't all freeze over like an ice rink.


----------



## swanxxsong

All y'all can keep your snow, you hear? :lol: We may get some snow tonight. Burr!

Which means I need to hurry my butt up and get my grocery list finished and run out to get what I need. Chris & Aria are asleep in front of the TV, and it's really hard not to want to cuddle up with them instead of doing my laundry and grocery shopping. Bahhh. :haha: We went out today with Aria to run some errands and she was great. She only woke up when I roused her to nurse, and she nursed nice and neatly without making a mess for once in her life. I am still a little too chicken to NIP - especially since we're still working on a great latch without the shield lol - so we nursed in the Babies R Us momma's room. Good practice, though!


----------



## TeQuiero

Geeze, Swan, you are one of the first people in PA that I have seen use y'all!! My grandparents always tell me it isn't y'all, its yuns :haha: and I agree, they can keep the snow. I like my 50's and 60's, it is nice :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha I love saying y'all because my cousins make so much fun of me if I do. I'm originally from long island so they think I've become a redneck by moving here. :haha: I know lots of people who say yuns or yins here. It took me ages to figure out what it meant. :| my FIL knows PA Dutch so that's a whole other ridiculous ball game, too.


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> Haha I love saying y'all because my cousins make so much fun of me if I do. I'm originally from long island so they think I've become a redneck by moving here. :haha: I know lots of people who say yuns or yins here. It took me ages to figure out what it meant. :| my FIL knows PA Dutch so that's a whole other ridiculous ball game, too.

Im originally from central PA and I say "yall" "you" "you guys" etc...i hate hearing "Yinz". it makes me cringe lol. Yinz is actually a Pittsburgh thing, no one else (usually) says that. ITs called "Pittsburghgese" lol


I self taught some Dutch with Rosetta Stone :smug: But forgot it bc i had no one to talk to :dohh: My familiy is very young in America. My great gramma "Meme" (who would only be about 85 right now, if she lived) was orginally from Holland. ...I am Dutch-Indonesian and Delaware Native American. Meme had to translate for her parents. They only knew Dutch language so she picked up english to translate. But im disappointed that she didn't pass the Dutch language on to my gram. ....I dont know much of anything about my Native American side as my grandpap didn't want much to do with it :( I wish he would have because id love to get back to my roots!


----------



## tiger

thinking of you redhead :hugs:
AR- when you posted that it was 10minutes to midnight lol. 
ive been told that ill have my c-section before 11am on the day :happydance: 
so excited !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiger-- Yay!! That means we are 15 hrs apart. I think. If my brain is working. :)

So at 11 am your time, it will be 8 pm our time... and most likely both our babies will be just a few hours old! So cool... :)

I hate hearing "Yins" or however you spell it! I never realized it was a Pittsburgh thing, but it makes sense that I've always heard it a lot, since we're about an hour and a half outside of Pittsburgh.
There's a Pitt-based a cappella group called Doubleshot! that sings a version of "Santa Claus Is Comin to Town" that starts out "Yinz better watch out, yinz better not cry." Makes sense to me now...


----------



## TeQuiero

My grandparents use it and they live near New Castle (they live in Harmony). My mom still uses her Pittsburghese, she gets picked on down here for it. My brother and I always told them they were crazy when we would go visit them every summer though, since they were the only ones we heard use it!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: New Castle...i still consider that pittsburgh lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Pssht. We're only 45 minutes from New Castle. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Im from good old Clearfield...middle of nowhere :haha: its about 45 min West of State College.


----------



## Laidee

Good evening ladies! I tried reading back, but i haven't been on in a week so I have a ways to go. Do we have any official February babies yet?

I wanted to post my birth story. My little princess is a little over a week old, and altho i feel like a zombie at times b/c of a lack of sleep, i wouldn't trade her for the world.

Well last Tuesday while at work I started having mild menstrual cramps that would come and go. Tuesday evening i noticed a pinkish discharge but it didn't dawn on me that it could be my mucus plug. So i contacted L&D and they told me to come in. After monitoring me for an hour, they determined that everything was fine and that i could go home. I wasn't dilated and they believed it was probably false labor. The next day i decided to work from home I was still have the cramping feeling and i had my weekly doctor appointment that afternoon. At my appointment it turns out i was 2cm dilated but they still sent me home. That evening my contractions became strong and were about 5 mins apart. I tried to stay at home as long as possible so I could make sure they would keep me the next time i went to the hospital. Around 10pm I couldn't take it anymore. I really had no clue what 'real' contractions were suppose to feel like it, but I didn't imagine them feeling like the worse cramps EVER. When i got to L&D i was 3cm and was admitted around 1am. I wanted an all natural birth, but I broke down and got the epi. So glad i did, b/c for the next 22 hours I was in labor. It was such a slow process. My water didn't even break on its own. My doctor didn't want to break it early on b/c I was group b strep positive so they wanted to make sure i had the antibiotics in my system and let my body go thru everything on its own. After such a long labor, I only pushed for about 15 min...felt much shorter to me. The end result was my beautiful baby girl...Alyssa  7lb 2oz and a head full of hair.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02832.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Guppy051708

So cute! Congrats Laidee!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Laidee!! Look at that hair!


----------



## Junebugs

So cute!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

I have a question for you ladies that have already had or have had a baby before... the days before labor did you know it was coming or did just one day you wake up and the signs started and labor come on that same day??...... i right now don't feel like labor is going to come anytime soon.. i have no signs at all.


----------



## saphire76

Awesome laidee! I love babies w hair.

Junebugs- w DS I had no idea or inkling. Also because when I did go into labor no one told me it could be all just in your back and I kept taking a bath asking for back runs cause my back killed until I realized that it went away and started again that it was a possibility. I didn't notice a loss in mucus plug, have one single BH NADA wham just into labor no warning all in back. Well see what this little girl does :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> I have a question for you ladies that have already had or have had a baby before... the days before labor did you know it was coming or did just one day you wake up and the signs started and labor come on that same day??...... i right now don't feel like labor is going to come anytime soon.. i have no signs at all.

Despite having period type cramps the 3 days prior to labor, i was ABSOLUTLT convinced that tomorrow as NOT going to be the day...i remember being super upset and telling my mom it wasnt going to happen tomorrow (and that was at bedtime the night before, i was 41+3 at that point)...needless to say, i woke up at 3:30am, went to the loo, and my water started to leak! So, nope-didn't feel like it was going to happen! was quite surprised lol


----------



## swanxxsong

I had no idea. Even in actual labor I was expecting them to tell me it was false labor and to go home. Granted I was early so I mentally wasn't prepared for it to happen how it did lol but still. I truly had no idea. In hindsight I had some "symptoms" that people claim are indicators but meh. I wasn't expecting it at all. xD


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks ladies!! Keep it coming because you are giving me hope!! :) ... lol i'm not even overdue yet but i just am not "feeling" like it will happen any time soon


----------



## Guppy051708

It will hun :hugs: For as annoying as it is to hear, it really is true: "no one stays pregnant forever"...i can attest to that very well so. Hopefully baby doesn't keep you waiting forever, but do remember that baby is fully cooked once you do go into labor. Babys aren't late nor stubborn, just doctors are dumb when it comes to "due dates" lol


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> It will hun :hugs: For as annoying as it is to hear, it really is true: "no one stays pregnant forever"...i can attest to that very well so. Hopefully baby doesn't keep you waiting forever, but do remember that baby is fully cooked once you do go into labor. Babys aren't late nor stubborn, just doctors are dumb when it comes to "due dates" lol

I know... i think i am just worrying myself that i will have to get induced. I really dont want to be induced, but now i have been reading these stories on the forum lately of ladies that were overdue and suddenly had there little ones pass ( from cord strangulation they thing? But they think it was from them being overdue).. it got me scared to go over due by to much!!!.. i am sorry i must sound like a crazy pregnant lady!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> It will hun :hugs: For as annoying as it is to hear, it really is true: "no one stays pregnant forever"...i can attest to that very well so. Hopefully baby doesn't keep you waiting forever, but do remember that baby is fully cooked once you do go into labor. Babys aren't late nor stubborn, just doctors are dumb when it comes to "due dates" lol
> 
> I know... i think i am just worrying myself that i will have to get induced. I really dont want to be induced, but now i have been reading these stories on the forum lately of ladies that were overdue and suddenly had there little ones pass ( from cord strangulation they thing? But they think it was from them being overdue).. it got me scared to go over due by to much!!!.. i am sorry i must sound like a crazy pregnant lady!!!Click to expand...

be careful reading stuff like that! I know its hard not to but i can honestly say that those instances are rare and also, i dont see how cord strangulation has anything to do with being overude...i would think they went overdue because of that, not the other way around...but what do i know...just remember, a normal pregnancy last 37-42 weeks. My baby turned out perfectly fine and was born at 41+5. If you look in the UK and that you will find they generally dont induce like the docs do over here and yet they are usually healthier! The average first time mom goes 1 week and 1 day overdue. :thumbup: Also, did you know that a baby born at 36 weeks is actually more likely to have complications than a baby born at 42 weeks? I find comfort in that because these days sooo many babies born at 36 weeks have such a very very high rate of survival.


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> It will hun :hugs: For as annoying as it is to hear, it really is true: "no one stays pregnant forever"...i can attest to that very well so. Hopefully baby doesn't keep you waiting forever, but do remember that baby is fully cooked once you do go into labor. Babys aren't late nor stubborn, just doctors are dumb when it comes to "due dates" lol
> 
> I know... i think i am just worrying myself that i will have to get induced. I really dont want to be induced, but now i have been reading these stories on the forum lately of ladies that were overdue and suddenly had there little ones pass ( from cord strangulation they thing? But they think it was from them being overdue).. it got me scared to go over due by to much!!!.. i am sorry i must sound like a crazy pregnant lady!!!Click to expand...
> 
> be careful reading stuff like that! I know its hard not to but i can honestly say that those instances are rare and also, i dont see how cord strangulation has anything to do with being overude...i would think they went overdue because of that, not the other way around...but what do i know...just remember, a normal pregnancy last 37-42 weeks. My baby turned out perfectly fine and was born at 41+5. If you look in the UK and that you will find they generally dont induce like the docs do over here and yet they are usually healthier! The average first time mom goes 1 week and 1 day overdue. :thumbup: Also, did you know that a baby born at 36 weeks is actually more likely to have complications than a baby born at 42 weeks? I find comfort in that because these days sooo many babies born at 36 weeks have such a very very high rate of survival.Click to expand...

I know you are so right.. i really need to stop myself from reading it!!! My mother went 2 week overdue with me and i came out just fine!!!! I truly do believe that you are more likely to have complications from being induced to early. Thanks Guppy.. i know i am just freaking out over something that is so rare!!! He will come when he is ready!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs I totally agree! I have to stop myself from over thinking or over reading horror stories like that. I also feel just like you... I don't "feel" like labor is even close! It's strange ti think one day it will just be "bam" when the day before was fine. Saphire and Guppy- you two have had back labor... So is that just like a really bad backache, could you really not feel any abdomen contractions at all? It's so interesting hearing how everyone experiences it different! I can't wait for the day (or middle of the night) when I wake up and feel contractions!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Junebugs I totally agree! I have to stop myself from over thinking or over reading horror stories like that. I also feel just like you... I don't "feel" like labor is even close! It's strange ti think one day it will just be "bam" when the day before was fine. Saphire and Guppy- you two have had back labor... So is that just like a really bad backache, could you really not feel any abdomen contractions at all? It's so interesting hearing how everyone experiences it different! I can't wait for the day (or middle of the night) when I wake up and feel contractions!!!

I;m glad i am not the only one ;) It's so true, it is really weird just to think one day i will be fine and the next my whole life will have changed!!! I am just so excited for that day and i really hope it comes naturally!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Junebugs I totally agree! I have to stop myself from over thinking or over reading horror stories like that. I also feel just like you... I don't "feel" like labor is even close! It's strange ti think one day it will just be "bam" when the day before was fine. Saphire and Guppy- you two have had back labor... So is that just like a really bad backache, could you really not feel any abdomen contractions at all? It's so interesting hearing how everyone experiences it different! I can't wait for the day (or middle of the night) when I wake up and feel contractions!!!
> 
> I;m glad i am not the only one ;) It's so true, it is really weird just to think one day i will be fine and the next my whole live will have changed!!! I am just so excited for that day and i really hope it comes naturally!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I am so with you on that. I really hope it comes naturally because I think it will be just so neat to experience the onset of labor without expecting it... Figuring it out with DH,,,, oooh this is making me so excited! I bet it wont be much longer for you! Youre almost to your due date so I bet your little one is almost ready to make his appearance... He's just cozy in there for now :)


----------



## Jokerette

I couldn't get on BnB for the past hour and I was havin withdrawals! The site wouldn't open for me... Glad I'm back on! Lol


----------



## Laidee

junebugs - i didn't think labor was coming anytime soon for me. i wasn't having braxton hicks or anything. no nesting. i didn't drop. and i wasn't dilated until the day i went into labor. totally caught me off guard,


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Junebugs I totally agree! I have to stop myself from over thinking or over reading horror stories like that. I also feel just like you... I don't "feel" like labor is even close! It's strange ti think one day it will just be "bam" when the day before was fine. Saphire and Guppy- you two have had back labor... So is that just like a really bad backache, could you really not feel any abdomen contractions at all? It's so interesting hearing how everyone experiences it different! I can't wait for the day (or middle of the night) when I wake up and feel contractions!!!
> 
> I;m glad i am not the only one ;) It's so true, it is really weird just to think one day i will be fine and the next my whole live will have changed!!! I am just so excited for that day and i really hope it comes naturally!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am so with you on that. I really hope it comes naturally because I think it will be just so neat to experience the onset of labor without expecting it... Figuring it out with DH,,,, oooh this is making me so excited! I bet it wont be much longer for you! Youre almost to your due date so I bet your little one is almost ready to make his appearance... He's just cozy in there for now :)Click to expand...

So true!!!! It is 12:33am here so it is OFFICIALLY my due date!!! :happydance: LOL... I have had such bad insomnia lately, anyone else have this? I can't fall asleep until like 4:00 am.... it is driving me nuts!!


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> I couldn't get on BnB for the past hour and I was havin withdrawals! The site wouldn't open for me... Glad I'm back on! Lol

:rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

Back labor is evil. 

Initially felt like a dull backache, as though I had slept wrong or something. I wasn't having contractions at that point so I had no idea what was causing it. It intensified as labor progressed.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Wanted to come in and do a quick update! 

We welcomed Mallory Joy into the world at 11:26pm (would have been MUCH sooner had the doctor gotten his hiney in the delivery room) - Weighing in at a whopping 6lbs 6oz, 19.5 inches long. She is doing great and has full head of fuzzy strawberry blonde hair. :) We are so in love! Will update more later!


----------



## saphire76

Congratulations red!! So glad you guys are doing well!!

Happy due date June.

Joker- I never had a single belly contraction only back pain. Prob why I'm so scared to have real contractions this time. If I do. 

I've been having random period like cramps but nothing exciting. I wake up every day like now 5 am and I am so not a morning person. I drink chocolate milk and watch threes company.


----------



## becstar

Snow! Been out this morning with La and husband and even had a go on the sledge. I was careful! 

Congrats redhead! 

I worry about going too far overdue too and you do read awful stories... But truth is c-sections have risks, induction has risks (cord prolapse etc)... All births have risks and for me this time I feel more confident in my body and baby.


----------



## ellitigg

The snow is so beautiful this morning. Or at least until I saw yellow snow outside the door that my cat had peed in :rofl:

Congratulations Red! Very exciting! And now you've made me wonder whether my LO will have hair when it arrives... I can't imagine what it's going to look like.

Hearing all the birth stories is lovely but it's making me impatient too. I haven't even felt a twinge. I keep analysing every movement, twist and pain to see if it might be related to labour :blush: Oh well. 6 days till my due date and now that there's a heap of snow outside, I'm content to wait a few days!


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats red xx


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats Redhead!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Red! I can't wait to see pictures of her!! :)


----------



## sparklez

Congratulations Red :cloud9:

I had no signs either, wen to bed, 30 in later waters broke, 10 min after that contractions started. No inkling it was going to happen, I was only 39+3 and convinced I was going to go over. (so it really could be any day for you guys :winkwink:)


----------



## dizzyangel

Yipee! More babies have arrived!!!!! Congratulations they are all so cute!

Im 40+1 now so 'overdue' but I'm quite happy for peanut to stay there until the snow has gone and its not quite so cold outside. Especially since I'm always freezing, I think I would be super paranoid that LO wasnt warm enough and I would overheat them with too many layers!
Still no twinges and no nesting instinct, I could just sit on the sofa all day drinking tea and dunking chocolate in it but I've really need to finish packing my hospital bag and get my bedroom sorted so the Moses basket can stand where I want it to.
OH has been sat on his PlayStation3 most the day so I'm giving him another hour before I start yelling some chores at him and making him tidy all his crap up! Does he not seem 2 understand we will be having tonnes of visitors coming soon and I don't want it to look like we live in a shit hole?!?!?!


----------



## GossipGirly

Still pregnant here, have scrubbed the house today but that's nothing new. Congrats red, lovely name xx


----------



## Jokerette

dizzyangel said:


> OH has been sat on his PlayStation3 most the day so I'm giving him another hour before I start yelling some chores at him and making him tidy all his crap up! Does he not seem 2 understand we will be having tonnes of visitors coming soon and I don't want it to look like we live in a shit hole?!?!?!

OH is probably thinking this is the last time he'll be able to play Playstation3 for a while ;) My DH has been doing all these little projects and cleaning his truck, and playing video games, and random stuff like that... i figure its his version of "nesting" ;)


----------



## Junebugs

Congratulations redhead!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha man nesting! I love it. 

Anyone else excited for the SUPERBOWL?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Haha man nesting! I love it.
> 
> Anyone else excited for the SUPERBOWL?!?!?!?!

Hows this for excited?!!?
 



Attached Files:







calvin_patriots jersey.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, the look you got from the kitty!! :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

TeQuiero said:


> Jokerette, the look you got from the kitty!! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

Omg your cat looks PEEEEEVED. :rofl:

Aria has her first giants onesie to wear but it's too big! I don't care though she will be putting it on later because we are going to our friends' house for a party. :) will def take photos. 

Chris is in all Phillies gear because he is protesting. Lmao.


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Omg your cat looks PEEEEEVED. :rofl:
> 
> Aria has her first giants onesie to wear but it's too big! I don't care though she will be putting it on later because we are going to our friends' house for a party. :) will def take photos.
> 
> Chris is in all Phillies gear because he is protesting. Lmao.

oooh so cute!!! i cant wait to see pics of Aria! :) Ever since we found out we were due in February DH said "as long as he doesnt come during the SuperBowl!", LOL, so i think we're in the clear now! His friends have been teasing him that he's going to miss the game because Kenny will decide he wants to make his arrival. The sweetest part is that DH is so excited about Kenny he said "That would be fine with me!"... which says a lot coming from a die-hard Patriots fan like him! I _have_ been having slight menstrual like cramps all day... but nothing else... and I really dont think he's ready to come out yet


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats Red! :cloud9:

All my cleaning and getting on has done nothing to kickstart labour anyways. :rolleyes: 

Hubby had an accident in my car today. Basically we live in the countryside (think narrowish roads etc) and some guy came flying towards him up the middle of the road, hubby swerved to miss him, hit the grass verge then spun around in the road and hit the fence at the other side. Said maniac driver flew on and ignored it all. He didn't get a reg or anything so nothing can be done and we get the bill of fixing the car. Lovely. He is fine and that's the main thing. Car is a little less so, but it's only a car. Could have been so much worse!


----------



## Jokerette

Tiggertea! Oh my gosh!!! :( I'm so sorry that happened! Talk about stress . Thank goodness your DH is okay though!


----------



## dizzyangel

Jokerette, your hubby sounds more understanding than mine! I was told by other half if he was at football (absolute die hard fan of the team where he's from even though they aren't very good and I don't think they are in a decent division - if that's even the right word?! - I'm football clueless!!) and I go into labour then I 'can wait 90 minutes' until he's finished!! :haha: thanks!

Oh dear tiggertea that's the last thing you need!! Some people are idiots, I hope karma gets them back for not stopping to check everything was alright!


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Omg your cat looks PEEEEEVED. :rofl:
> 
> Aria has her first giants onesie to wear but it's too big! I don't care though she will be putting it on later because we are going to our friends' house for a party. :) will def take photos.
> 
> Chris is in all Phillies gear because he is protesting. Lmao.
> 
> oooh so cute!!! i cant wait to see pics of Aria! :) Ever since we found out we were due in February DH said "as long as he doesnt come during the SuperBowl!", LOL, so i think we're in the clear now! His friends have been teasing him that he's going to miss the game because Kenny will decide he wants to make his arrival. The sweetest part is that DH is so excited about Kenny he said "That would be fine with me!"... which says a lot coming from a die-hard Patriots fan like him! I _have_ been having slight menstrual like cramps all day... but nothing else... and I really dont think he's ready to come out yetClick to expand...

My husband said the same thing...... lol.... i have been laughing about it for months since today is my due date i thought it was kinda ironic since my husband is such a die hard Superbowl fan


----------



## tiggertea

That was the bit that really got me... how can anyone drive off when that has just happened?! Ah well. Like I said... could have been much worse!


----------



## TeQuiero

Wow, Tigger, I am glad that he is fine. That is definitely the important thing, the car can be replaced/fixed :hugs:

Jokerette, Swan, and June, my husband isn't a football person (cultural difference for him) he doesn't understand it (me either). But he has told me that Adelina is more important than any soccer game.... probably because he has DVR :haha:


----------



## becstar

Ooh tigger, what a piece of work! Glad your husband is ok.


----------



## tiger

tiggertea - im so glad your husband is ok :hugs: i cant imagine how you felt when you heard. i would be in hysterics ! i hope that a$$hole gets what he deserves for not stopping !
redhead- congratulations ! i cant wait to see photos !!! and yay for a whopping 6lb :haha: 

i bet holly will have red hair like jesse :D 

AFM -not much here, continuing to nest like a crazy person :dohh: its getting ridiculous ! i scrubbed the shower with bleach yesterday and i used a little too much bleach :nope: the smell was really overpowering but i had to keep going. and then i felt like i could taste it for hours after and then i was left with awful awful heartburn all night. it made me vomit it was so bad :( 
feet and hands are swollen as usual too. woke in the middle of the night to my hands hurting and turned on the light and i could squish a finger in :dohh:
and tmi time - - i think its clicked to my husband that he probably wont be getting too much :sex: soon so hes putting in a huge effort to get it :rofl: weve dtd every day for 5 days now :shock: before that,it was a good 2 weeks as i have been exhausted !


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I know I am tempted to DTD to induce labor though, and also since I know it'll be like 6 weeks before I'm allowed to once Kenny is born!!


----------



## tiger

i dont think its a good labour inducer lol. as i said its been 5 days in a row for us and im still here lol :haha:
we dtd 2 weeks after i had jesse :blush: i stopped bleeding 1 week pp.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah, i call all of the "natural" induction methods bull crap :haha: 
:sex: is good because seman has prostiglandans in it, which is the same hormone used for the cervix to soften and riipen...so its good in that context....walking is good bc it puts the baby into a better position...but beyond that, i am absolutly convinced that none of it works as far as going into labor UNLESS you were going to go into labor anyways...and this is saying a lot coming from a birth doula, CBE, and a mom who went nearly 2 weeks over due lol.....although, i encourage it when women are facing inductions...in the off chance it actually does work, a "natural" inducer is much nicer than a pit one!


So...kind of releved...and kind of upset at the same time....i can't get an IUD because my uterus is too large AND its tilted...wouldn't be so bad if it was just one, but its both...so thats a no go...anyone ever hear of the "Lady-Comp"? Its a fertility monitor that helps prevent pregnancy by computing daily information...ive read a ton of great things about it and its SUPER accurate...just havn't decided if its worth fronting the cash or not...its expensive...on the plus side FSA does cover it....sooo....


----------



## tiger

ive never heard of it ? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Never heard of it Guppy - I will have to do some googling now. :haha:

Tiggertea, so sorry about your OH but I'm glad he's okay! 

Tomorrow I'll upload the pics of Aria from today. Looks like a probable Giants loss, but that's okay. lol! I love my team, but I'm not all psycho-insane about football like I am about baseball. :rofl: I'm just really ready for spring training games to start already!

So... who is next to have their baby? -shifty eyes-


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Never heard of it Guppy - I will have to do some googling now. :haha:
> 
> Tiggertea, so sorry about your OH but I'm glad he's okay!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll upload the pics of Aria from today. Looks like a probable Giants loss, but that's okay. lol! I love my team, but I'm not all psycho-insane about football like I am about baseball. :rofl: I'm just really ready for spring training games to start already!
> 
> So... who is next to have their baby? -shifty eyes-

Well Swan... your giants won afterall!! who wouldve seen that coming near the end of the game! :nope:

LOL, tiger, yeah, apparently not the successful labor inducer... you being a good example! 

Hopefully we'll have some more Valentines soon!


----------



## KellyC75

Im back......Did anyone even miss me!? :friends:

I woke Saturday morning to a small bleed of bright red blood, went to hospital, the bleed stopped, but had to stay overnight for obs....:sleep:

The next day, was told if ecg was clear I could go home, but LOs heartrate was fast, so had to be put on drip, scanned twice & had blood tests (as im rheusus negative)

They were takling of delivering LO if her heartrate didnt stabilise :wacko:

By the afternoon her heartrate was back to normal & all scans & blood tests were good :happydance::wohoo::yipee:

Got home yesterday :thumbup:~ But have terrible backache & feel really drained :awww:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Im back......Did anyone even miss me!? :friends:
> 
> I woke Saturday morning to a small bleed of bright red blood, went to hospital, the bleed stopped, but had to stay overnight for obs....:sleep:
> 
> The next day, was told if ecg was clear I could go home, but LOs heartrate was fast, so had to be put on drip, scanned twice & had blood tests (as im rheusus negative)
> 
> They were takling of delivering LO if her heartrate didnt stabilise :wacko:
> 
> By the afternoon her heartrate was back to normal & all scans & blood tests were good :happydance::wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Got home yesterday :thumbup:~ But have terrible backache & feel really drained :awww:

Oh no kelly!! I am glad your little one is ok and i hope you start to feel better soon!! Take is easy!!!

Tiggertea- Sorry to hear about what happened to your DH!!! Scary!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on the new bubbas :baby::cloud9:


----------



## tiger

omg kelly ! i had wondered where you were ! 
you poor thing :hugs: im so glad that you and LO are ok ! sounds similar to what happened to me the other week ! 
did they figure out where the blood was from ? 
stop overdoing it moving house ! thats an order :smug: 
im so happy you are ok


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> omg kelly ! i had wondered where you were !
> you poor thing :hugs: im so glad that you and LO are ok ! sounds similar to what happened to me the other week !
> did they figure out where the blood was from ?
> stop overdoing it moving house ! thats an order :smug:
> im so happy you are ok

:hugs: Thanks for missing me 

They dont know where the blood was from, just said the more kids you have the softer (& knackered basically) your cervix can become ~ So could have been from there :shrug:

I really want to try & take it easy now, as really, really dont want her to arrive before ive moved house

But today we have house viewings (as we are breaking rental lease,they are trying to get new tenants in) So I gotta tidy & clean! :help:

Promise to try & take it a bit easier after today though :winkwink:


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh Kelly, it is good to know that everything calmed down! I am happy that they did not have to take the baby earlier than you already have planned for. :hugs:

Tiger, I absolutely agree, "natural" ways really don't work. With DS2 I tried sex, baths, nipple stimulation, walking, bumpy roads, EVERYTHING, and he really didn't want to move!! And don't feel bad, my midwife actually told me that as long as I didn't have any stitches and I felt fine, she didn't see why we couldn't DTD as soon as 2 weeks after DS2 was born... we made it to 2.5-3 weeks :blush: :argh:


----------



## tiger

have you gone into labour before your caesarean dates with any of your other children ? 

oh that sucks :( we are moving soon.dreading it


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> have you gone into labour before your caesarean dates with any of your other children ?
> 
> oh that sucks :( we are moving soon.dreading it

Only with DS2 ~ But that was a late planned csection (as was going for a vbac, until they said he could be pretty big!)

Went into labour on his due date :baby:

So, all being well, this LO should stay put, but who knows? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh no Kelly! :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear of your scare. I'm glad everything is okay though. Do try to rest up though, love. <3 Hope your house stuff goes smoothly so you and LO can both rest up!


----------



## becstar

Glad everything is ok Kelly, how scary though. 

La had a temperature yesterday and woke screaming and shaking at 11.30 last night. Got her temp down with calpol etc but she didn't go to sleep until 2.30 and woke at 6, I am shattered. 

I doubt labour is imminent so at least I can try to catch an early night tonight. 

I agree about natural induction. None worked for me last time.


----------



## becstar

Oh, and I also have bruised knees as I fell down trying to get the phone in a hurry at midnight... I fell up the stairs. Baby wriggling still and been checking heartbeat.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Kelly take it easy!

:hugs: bec. Hope you get some rest!

I agree re: natural labour inducers but hey, we can have fun trying them all out can't we?! Personally I'm seeing it as a great excuse for some yummy curries! :haha:


----------



## tiger

i would love a curry ! but since we live on an island, there is nowhere to actually get one ! :dohh:
becstar- i cant believe you are still here ! massive massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> Glad everything is ok Kelly, how scary though.
> 
> La had a temperature yesterday and woke screaming and shaking at 11.30 last night. Got her temp down with calpol etc but she didn't go to sleep until 2.30 and woke at 6, I am shattered.
> 
> I doubt labour is imminent so at least I can try to catch an early night tonight.
> 
> I agree about natural induction. None worked for me last time.

:hugs: To your Daughter :bunny: Hope she feels better


----------



## ellitigg

Glad everything is ok Kelly! 

I'm not having a great start to the week. Had a MW appointment this morning and she's worried I might have preeclampsia so I have to go into the hospital this afternoon for some more tests. She said the hospital might want to induce if the results are positive. Humm :( I think someone else here said they had preeclampsia but I can't remember who. How do they normally treat it?

becstar I can't believe your lo isn't here yet. Hope you make some progress soon!


----------



## mumanddad

I had suspected preclamsia and never thought anymore of it till my mw told me friday that i had a nild case :s i didnt have a clue but thats why i had to have the weeks worth of baby heart monitoring and got admitted to hospital x

hope all goes ok hun x


----------



## becstar

I'll be here for a while yet, I make myself only 4 days past due. Midwives tomorrow... Thanks for the thoughts. X


----------



## TeQuiero

Bec, :hugs: for La! I hope she feels 100% soon! I am glad you and the baby are okay.

Elli, KMFX that everything goes okay for you. 

AFM, Drs appt in 1.5 hours. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly- that must have been so scary :hugs: I am glad everything is all better now :flow:


----------



## tiggertea

If any of you ladies in the US are placing a babylegs order anytime soon could you please let me know? :flower:


----------



## BabyAngelic

:hugs: to all u ladies hanging in there :winkwink: and congrats to all the new mamas.


----------



## ellitigg

Back from the hospital. They monitored me and baby for about an hour and luckily my blood pressure was normal again. Not sure why it's been reading so high the last couple of weeks. They weren't very happy about baby's heartbeat and movements for part of it but some sugar fixed it...yay! So I'm back home and totally going to relax tomorrow! 

I think my mw thinks baby is coming soon because when I left this morning, she said "so I'll see you at home with baby sometime in the next week!" Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad to hear all is well with the baby!


----------



## TeQuiero

Ok, just got home from the Drs (and errands).... I am getting induced on Wednesday (2 days EEEK). She was worrying because after they broke my water with DS2 he came so fast, and she doesn't want me to worry about my water breaking and not having time to get to the hospital. DH is glad to know exactly when he has to be home/ready, instead of worrying while he is working. But I was 60% and an easy 2cm today :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

:dance:


----------



## ellitigg

:happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Oh, and Elli, I am happy that baby is doing well. I know that HB can be affected by being dehydrated and from lack of food. I had that problem with DS2 one time, they gave me fluids and I ate and his heart rate went right back up. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck on Wednesday hun! that so exciting!


----------



## Jokerette

Elitigg sorry to hear you had to get monitored but I'm glad you and baby are doing ok now... Keep us posted on everything! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad you both are doing well Elli!!

Eee best wishes TeQuiero!! :hugs:


----------



## becstar

I am so tired and achy but too angry to sleep. My husband keeps pressing me for a date when I will agree to be induced. He says he is worried and doesn't want me to just be stubborn just because I have my heart set on a homebirth. 

Why does nobody understand? Now I feel pressured again, plus a midwife called me today for no apparent reason to tell me what number to ring if I go into labour and to ask 'what's going on with me, when is my next appointment because I am full term now and need a sweep'. I just can't relax , La has been ill all day and from feeling positive about this baby coming when it is ready I now feel hopeless and doubtful again and am questioning my ability to labour naturally. I hate my husband right now.


----------



## TeQuiero

Bec, :hugs:. Don't let them pressure you. If you are planning on a home birth, you deserve to have it. Have you been checked lately for any progress?


----------



## Guppy051708

becstar said:


> I am so tired and achy but too angry to sleep. My husband keeps pressing me for a date when I will agree to be induced. He says he is worried and doesn't want me to just be stubborn just because I have my heart set on a homebirth.
> 
> Why does nobody understand? Now I feel pressured again, plus a midwife called me today for no apparent reason to tell me what number to ring if I go into labour and to ask 'what's going on with me, when is my next appointment because I am full term now and need a sweep'. I just can't relax , La has been ill all day and from feeling positive about this baby coming when it is ready I now feel hopeless and doubtful again and am questioning my ability to labour naturally. I hate my husband right now.

I understand hun :hug: i know it doesn't mean much coming from me, but i fully support you. I think its great! and your DH has no reason to think something is wrong! Some women just have babies that need more baking time! I know this one lady who went 43+ weeks with ALL 3 of her children...and none of them had issues. I trust your instincts and if something was wrong, i believe you would pursue it and you would know it. Just keep pressing on. I know its hard given the lack of support, especially by your hubby, but unless you have a solid reason, then trust your body and your baby <3 I think everything is gonna be okay


----------



## tiger

hugs becstar :hugs: i think your fantastic. i cant wait to not be pregnant anymore! :haha:
afm- 920am here and i feel like death. jesse was a little sick a few days ago,but didnt seem bothered at all, just a runny nose and cough, and ive woken this morning feeling like i want to crawl back to bed and cry. my nose is slightly blocked, my throat is so sore and i have such a horrible migraine ! ive had weird headaches for days now increasing in intensity but this is by far the worst :cry: its making me feel so sick and it hurts to move :nope: 
argh :( today is going to be difficult


----------



## Guppy051708

Get well hun :flow:


----------



## Jokerette

becstar said:


> I am so tired and achy but too angry to sleep. My husband keeps pressing me for a date when I will agree to be induced. He says he is worried and doesn't want me to just be stubborn just because I have my heart set on a homebirth.
> 
> Why does nobody understand? Now I feel pressured again, plus a midwife called me today for no apparent reason to tell me what number to ring if I go into labour and to ask 'what's going on with me, when is my next appointment because I am full term now and need a sweep'. I just can't relax , La has been ill all day and from feeling positive about this baby coming when it is ready I now feel hopeless and doubtful again and am questioning my ability to labour naturally. I hate my husband right now.

Oh becstar :( I'm so sorry :( I think your husband is just concerned... He doesn't know how you're feeling physically and he just wants to make sure you're ok. Men have this intuition like they need to "fix" things even when we dont ask for it or need to be fixed. :( he loves you and is excited to meet your baby and he's scared. 

I believe Guppy's advice is good, trust your body. If of some reason something changes then don be afraid to get induced just because you were planning on homebirth, but for now if your gut tells you everything is ok then trust it. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> hugs becstar :hugs: i think your fantastic. i cant wait to not be pregnant anymore! :haha:
> afm- 920am here and i feel like death. jesse was a little sick a few days ago,but didnt seem bothered at all, just a runny nose and cough, and ive woken this morning feeling like i want to crawl back to bed and cry. my nose is slightly blocked, my throat is so sore and i have such a horrible migraine ! ive had weird headaches for days now increasing in intensity but this is by far the worst :cry: its making me feel so sick and it hurts to move :nope:
> argh :( today is going to be difficult

Feel better Tiger :( :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy I was just chucking about some of your FB updates... I love how you pretend you don't know the gender and you won't tell the due date. I feel like I'm part of a secret club!

I know what you mean though about due date pressure though. I have started telling people "around valentines day" to be vagu because I can see how people mean well but they accidentally pester you!


----------



## Guppy051708

well my external cervix is 2.5CM :shock: i know it doesn't mean anything about when labor will start,but thats that much less work i have to do during labor, so im happy about that. ...im having a great difficulty reaching any further, so i dont know if my internal cervix is that far or not :shrug: it may not be, but hey, gotta start somewhere! I was 0.5-1CM dialated for WEEKS with DS. When my water broke, i walked into the hospital at 1.5cm and never got to 2.5cm for some odd hours, so this is making me hopeful of a shorter birth!


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy I was just chucking about some of your FB updates... I love how you pretend you don't know the gender and you won't tell the due date. I feel like I'm part of a secret club!
> 
> I know what you mean though about due date pressure though. I have started telling people "around valentines day" to be vagu because I can see how people mean well but they accidentally pester you!

:haha: yeah i find it quite thrilling :smug: i wasn't even going to share gender on here, but then i thought it would be a good and secret place...it has detered me from spilling the beans :haha: i love that we have a secret!

I learned from going so far over with DS not to mention a word about EDD...i think its funny how ppl are about that lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Bec, I am sorry to hear of your frustrations. I think, like Jokerette, he's just 'being a man' but that hardly makes it any less frustrating. Like Guppy said, trust your body. I admire your perseverence. :) 

Tiger I hope you feel better!

LOL Jokerette I feel the same way, like we have a secret society knowing what Guppy is having!! lol. 

I'm tired of people telling me I "must" have been wrong with my dates and stuff. I wish I'd never told any one (rl people esp random people on fb who don't really know me haha) when I had been due because I'm tired of hearing about it. :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

they are dumb! ignore them swan :hugs: your baby knew when she was supposed to come into this world! And i hate that people says stuff about due dates at all..i mean doctors are only correct less than 5% of the time, so its no shocker.


----------



## BabyAngelic

I'm glad to see that I have company at this crazy hour:haha: It's 2:42am here and am nursing Alaina and using this time to catch up on posts. 

Becs I'm sorry that your Hubby is being difficult. It is your body and he needs to trust that you know what you're doing and will not do anything to harm yourself or baby. :hugs:

Guppy, I can't believe that you've managed to hide the sex of your baby from the rest of the world for so long. You have strong will power chick :haha: I could not keep my mouth shut when I found out that I was having a girl :blush:


----------



## BabyAngelic

I hope you feel better soon Tiger.:flower:


----------



## tiger

why is it that i feel like death and feel like i could pass out at any given moment, but i still NEED to clean ?!


----------



## Guppy051708

BabyAngelic said:


> Guppy, I can't believe that you've managed to hide the sex of your baby from the rest of the world for so long. You have strong will power chick :haha: I could not keep my mouth shut when I found out that I was having a girl :blush:

:haha: i think if i were having a girl there's no way in heck id be able to keep it a secret lol :blush: I think it was easier since ive already had a boy...well that and the fact that i live 10 hours from friends and family...that made it very easy lol. We have also been keeping the EDD secret...dont want any of that negative talk from anyone lol.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: To those that need them :hug:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:happydance: Congrats to those with good news :happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> why is it that i feel like death and feel like i could pass out at any given moment, but i still NEED to clean ?!

Tiger, maybe it's labor!?! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Tiger, I hope that you feel better soon! I am sorry that you got sick, and I hope your migraines get better :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

DH's cousin was found dead last night before the super bowl football game. He was only about 29 yrs old. His girlfriend and baby son had plans to meet him at his house for the game. When they got there they found him dead in the living room :cry:
We can't go home for the funeral because its a 10 hour drive one way and im just too far gone to risk it....i feel so bad that dh isn't going to get that closure :sad1:


----------



## KellyC75

Had a terrible nights sleep, so achy & needed to pee like a zillion times!

Had backache all day yest & today some dull period type aches, finding it hard to walk now, my hips have gone :dohh:

I notice alot of you symptom spotting & hoping its time.....:winkwink:

Im symptom spotting & hoping its not time! :haha:

Oh & whilst in hospital I had a scan & they said baby is weighing at around 3.5kg (7lb 11oz!) give or take a bit! :wacko: They say LOs gain 1/2 to 1lb each week in the last weeks!!!


----------



## KellyC75

So sorry Guppy :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Oh my gosh Guppy!! I'm so sorry :( :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

If i dont give birth until nearly 42 weeks, im going to feel like walking guilt since we arn't going home to central Pennsylvania for the funeral :( I know its not my fault, but its hard to feel bad on him missing out on a such thing when there's a chance it could be another month before labor anyways :(


----------



## tiger

so sorry to hear guppy :hugs: please dont feel bad though 
kelly - big baby !!!!!!!! at least you dont have to push her out :haha: thats what i keep thinking everytime im told they think shes going to be big, is that at least i dont have to push her out, its just carrying her thats hard lol

not in labour, just sick :(


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> DH's cousin was found dead last night before the super bowl football game. He was only about 29 yrs old. His girlfriend and baby son had plans to meet him at his house for the game. When they got there they found him dead in the living room :cry:
> We can't go home for the funeral because its a 10 hour drive one way and im just too far gone to risk it....i feel so bad that dh isn't going to get that closure :sad1:

I am so sorry Guppy, my condolences goes out to you and your family. :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> kelly - big baby !!!!!!!! at least you dont have to push her out :haha: thats what i keep thinking everytime im told they think shes going to be big, is that at least i dont have to push her out, its just carrying her thats hard lol
> 
> not in labour, just sick :(

Yes, I know, I am grateful for that, but its not easy having such a big baby relaxing in there! As you know only too well :haha: 

Im sure she gets fed up with not having much space too, as she keeps moving really aggresively! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> If i dont give birth until nearly 42 weeks, im going to feel like walking guilt since we arn't going home to central Pennsylvania for the funeral :( I know its not my fault, but its hard to feel bad on him missing out on a such thing when there's a chance it could be another month before labor anyways :(

Dont feel guilt Guppy :hugs:

Do they know what he died of? :shrug: So young


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> If i dont give birth until nearly 42 weeks, im going to feel like walking guilt since we arn't going home to central Pennsylvania for the funeral :( I know its not my fault, but its hard to feel bad on him missing out on a such thing when there's a chance it could be another month before labor anyways :(
> 
> Dont feel guilt Guppy :hugs:
> 
> Do they know what he died of? :shrug: So youngClick to expand...

I dont think they know for sure yet as i dont believe the autopsy has been completed, if even started yet.
He was on doctor ordered prescription drugs. One was a sleeping pill and the other was Zofran (for depression). They said its very rare to OD on these, but thats what his familiy is currently thinking happened, an accidental OD...but im not sure...he has been doing a very good job at turning his life around. but he used to be into the party and drug seen, so im wondering if there was a health concern, like if his heart failed or something. I dont believe he purposly ODed (if that is actually what happened)....maybe the combo of drugs wasn't good, but i would be surprised the doc would prescribe knowing of that sort of risk :shrug: so they think maybe an accidental OD with the two but i sorta have a feeling it was more health related...but not sure.


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> If i dont give birth until nearly 42 weeks, im going to feel like walking guilt since we arn't going home to central Pennsylvania for the funeral :( I know its not my fault, but its hard to feel bad on him missing out on a such thing when there's a chance it could be another month before labor anyways :(
> 
> Dont feel guilt Guppy :hugs:
> 
> Do they know what he died of? :shrug: So youngClick to expand...
> 
> I dont think they know for sure yet as i dont believe the autopsy has been completed, if even started yet.
> He was on doctor ordered prescription drugs. One was a sleeping pill and the other was Zofran (for depression). They said its very rare to OD on these, but thats what his familiy is currently thinking happened, an accidental OD...but im not sure...he has been doing a very good job at turning his life around. but he used to be into the party and drug seen, so im wondering if there was a health concern, like if his heart failed or something. I dont believe he purposly ODed (if that is actually what happened)....maybe the combo of drugs wasn't good, but i would be surprised the doc would prescribe knowing of that sort of risk :shrug: so they think maybe an accidental OD with the two but i sorta have a feeling it was more health related...but not sure.Click to expand...

Oh dear, either way, what a terrible loss for his Family :hugs:


----------



## becstar

Oh Guppy, I'm so sorry. X


----------



## GossipGirly

Sorry to hear that guppy xx


----------



## amandad192

:hugs: Guppy


----------



## mumanddad

Sorry to hear your sad news guppy xx


----------



## tiggertea

Thinking of you and the family guppy. X


----------



## amandad192

Ladies I'm confused and could do with a little more advice.
Last night just before 7pm (13hours ago) I had a small trickly gush of fluid. It was more than enough to leave a damp patch through my underwear and my PJ bottoms. I smelt it and it smelt kind of like bleach/chlorine
I got changed and put on a pad and over the following hour had a few more small trickles of fluid. All evening I was having mild cramps. I've been having mild period like cramps for about a week but nothing strong enough to think things were getting started. Last night they were a little stronger but still easily managable. More discomfort than pain.
I haven't had any more fluid leak. From what I've read if your waters are leaking they keep on leaking and if you lay down it will build up a bit and you'll have a small gush when you get up..but there was nothing when I got out of bed this morning.

I was speaking to my mum this morning and she said the day she had my youngest sister, her waters went similar to how I describe mine in the morning and she had no more fluid or anything until 10pm when her contractions started. Followed by a 2 hour labour.

My problem is, to go to hospital and be sent home again is going to cost about £10-15. Money is very tight atm..we're behind on our bills, so I don't want to spend money unless I really need to. I also have to get someone to watch Liam.

Do you think I NEED to get checked or woud I be ok to wait it out for longer and see what happens?


----------



## mumanddad

I would give them a call because if it is yiur waters then there is a risk of infection x


----------



## GossipGirly

Yeh you need to get checked as if nothing happens and it was your waters there is risk of infection and they usually induce you after 72 hrs after 37 weeks. I hear you on the money issue but it's really not worth the risk xxxxx


----------



## tiger

amandad- if you read back to last monday i had the EXACT same thing happen. i soaked a pad and had a few dribbles all day but that was it :shrug: no more trickling or anything. 
and since living on the island, it costs alot of money to get off the island if i dont need to.

so yeah exact same thing ! i went to the local medical centre and they didnt swab but did an internal and said it sounds like my hind waters but since i had no pooling there was nothing they could really do without swabbing :shrug: 
im still here though


----------



## tiggertea

I would call them for advice at this stage.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so sorry for your loss Guppy. :hugs:


----------



## BabyAngelic

:hugs: Guppy. Sorry for your loss


----------



## KellyC75

Yummmm....Just eating the most amazing mint choc chip ice cream :icecream: am now on (large) bowl number 2! :blush:


----------



## mumanddad

I have finally done my birth story sorry its so long x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/874678-baby-taylors-safe-arrival.html


----------



## Jokerette

Amandad I think I'd go to the hospital just to be sure. No price is worth the risk of infection


----------



## amandad192

Those on facebook would have seen my post, sorry it was very breif because I was on my phone.
I called the hospital and they asked me to come in. I explained to the midwife in the day assessment unit what had happened and by her body language she didn't think it was my waters.
I was put on the monitor which showed regular contractions taking the % from 6 up to 50.
They did a speculum and without even swabbing said it was my waters.

I have until 7am in the morning for things to get started or I'm in for induction. As much as I don't want to be induced I don't want to risk infection, with the added risk of my antibodies..so I'll let them induce if I don't go naturally.

*I'll have another baby soon!!!* :happydance:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, :hugs:. I am so sorry for your and Dh's loss. Don't feel bad about not being able to go to the funeral, right now making sure you are not too far from your Drs is a very important thing. I am sure the MW/Drs would tell you the exact same thing.


Amanda, if you don't go tonight and you have to go in to get induced we will have babies on the same day!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls :hugs: i love the support system here. Amazing, especially given none of us have actually met each other IRL :flow:

:dust: to amandad! This is such an exciting time for you!


AFM, i just had a clear out :blush: not really sure what would have trigged that as ive only had a banana and honey bunches of oats so far today. Hopefully its a sign of something, but i wont hold my breath haha. ...i have been sooooo tired though. I just feel like all i want to do is sleep! I never had this w DS :nope: I feel bad for him because i just feel the need to sleep and so i gate off the living room (both of us are in there) and he watches Toy Story 3 on NetFlix while i snooze in and out on the couch :blush: i feel bad, but oh man! I do not want to be dead tired going into labor!

DS is taking a nap now, so im going to head for a shower, then i'll be leaving for my weekly MW appt.


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck amanda!


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy, it is a good sign. I think my body knows that I am planning on her coming tomorrow. my body has been in clean out mood since yesterday morning! :) Don't feel bad for needing rest, it happens, especially when you have so much going on (and I am sure you are like the rest of us who have trouble sleeping) :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear of your family's loss guppy.. I agree with everyone else though you can feel guilty even though i know its hard not too.. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Junebugs

Amanda- Lots of labor :dust: for you!!!!! You'll have a baby in your arms soon!!!

Guppy- Hopefully it's a sign of something!!! You went 2 weeks over last time so you deserve to go 2 week early this time ;)

So i have been saying for the past month that i would go into labor tonight because it is a full moon!! LOL... i think it is just wishful thinking but i am going to stay positive!!! I was 2 weeks late and born on the night of a full moon, my aunt called my mom and told her that i was going to be late and she was going to be going into labor on the full moon! She didnt believe her but it was true!!!


----------



## mumanddad

Amandad good luck and im glad you went and got seen.

Goid luck tequiero with your induction too x


----------



## becstar

Good luck Amanda and teq!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aria had her month appointment. At birth she was 6'6", her first appointment at 3 days old she was 5'12" and she was 5'14" at one week old. 

Today she is 8'3"!! And 20 inches so she gained an inch. So proud of my big girl! :happydance: after all our BF struggles in the beginning, I'm so relieved!


----------



## amandad192

swanxxsong said:


> Aria had her month appointment. At birth she was 6'6", her first appointment at 3 days old she was 5'12" and she was 5'14" at one week old.
> 
> Today she is 8'3"!! And 20 inches so she gained an inch. So proud of my big girl! :happydance: after all our BF struggles in the beginning, I'm so relieved!

That's fantastic. All the hard work you've put into breastfeeding has definately been worth it!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Good luck Amanda so pleased you got checked x


----------



## TeQuiero

Yay Swan!! I am glad that she has done so well!! :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you! I'm so relieved that she's doing so well. She's still small compared to many one month old babies but that's not a concern seeing she was smaller at birth. So I'm content. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

our little Giants fan :lol:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2669.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2671.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 7


----------



## becstar

By my LMP my due date was 2nd Feb. I ovulated according to my OV tests (I wasn't temping) on day 16 of my cycle, May 12th, and we only dtd once in the week or so, 3 days before I oved. 

At my dating scan the sonographer took the same CRL measurement again and again and again, at least 7 times, and went with the biggest. She moved my due date forward to Jan 27th - by 6 days. 

As a result I am supposed to be induced tomorrow. I am not going to be, I have refused. SO tomorrow I have to go in to discuss this and to begin daily monitoring. 



I feel so confused though. I KNOW I cannot be as far gone as they say but all the constant pressure is making me doubt myself. I would never, ever forgive myself it something happened to the baby because of me making a bad decision... I also know that this baby isn't ready to be born yet. 



And a huge part of it is that I really cannot bear the thought of being iduced again. I hated it so much last time, for so many reasons. I don't want to be away from La to be induced. I don't want to be stuck in the bloody hospital (where they keep getting norovirus lately). I don't want to be limited to two birth partners when I had my heart set on my mum, my sister and my husband. 


Because I have been going by my dates in my head and trying not to think about deadlines etc, I hadn't realised that this 40+12 (tomorrow) was so close and I was shocked when the midwife said it today. I refused a sweep because I had so many last time (and one last week) that did feck all and I don't want the pain for nothing. 

I just felt totally crushed all day... I couldn't stop crying this morning as I feel it is me against the whole medical world, all because this woman put my dates forward so much. To be as pregnant as they say I would have had to ovulate on day 10-11 and while it isn't impossible, it's not likely either. And also we didn't dtd until day 13 so how would the egg still be around to be fertilised? 



My head is a mess. I just needed to get it out. It is easy earlier in pregnancy to say 'yeah, I will be strong and stick by my dates' etc but if I hear the words 'ageing placenta' again I might cry, and all the medical people are just telling me over and over that I am putting the baby at risk. 

That is the last thing I would ever want to do... I feel so alone and scared.


----------



## Guppy051708

So adorable *swan*!!!! And she is growing like a rose! (i dont like to say weed because she is way too pretty for that! :D)


AFM- MW appt went well. the last few visits palpation has been tough-mainly bc of the location of the placenta. They wanted to make sure the baby was head down. I dont feel movements well enough, this pregnancy to help them determine the babys position but they were guessing LOT for a while. Anyways, in the state of New Hampshire the law is that CPMs can either choose to support VBACs or choose to support Breech Birth. It's the MWs pick, but they can only choose one that year. ...so obviously they always chose VBACs because there are sooo many more of those, so anyways, that means if the baby is breech when labor starts then i would have to transfer to the hospital. So they needed to know, so she gave me an internal...and said if they couldn't figure out by the internal then i would have to get ultrasound. I agreed to the internal, and the baby is DEF head down and LOT like they though. They dont ordinarly do internal exams but did bc the whole breech thing, so she figured since she was down there, and if i wanted to know, she would tell me some stats. I figured she might as well since shes down there and all lol. She said the baby is fully engaged. :shock: (that doesn't surprise me with the pressure, but makes a little surprised because i only got -3 when i went into labor with isaiah and it took about 15 hours to get him fully engaged) and my cervix is WAY up front (she was very surprised, was quite funny her shock). she said many women's cervix are not up front like that until well established labor. She my external cervix is about 2.5cm (which is what i thought) and my internal cervix is at least 1CM. Both parts are SUPER soft and gushy and strretchy, so I was happy about hearing that. 


*JuneBugs*- there actually is science behind the moons and the pressure systems! I know some L&D nurses that say the wards are always full when there is a full moon or when there is a low pressure atmosphere (usually at that point there is a hurricane or tornado or snow storm, etc). I kid you not, my water broke in the middle of a hurricane! No lie! It was a Cat 1 -Hurricane Earl, to be exact. So that means there was a low pressure system. There wasn't a full moon, but the pressure was still low like there would be with a moon. and when atmospheric pressure is low, then it affects ALL bodies of water-that includes fluids in the human body, not just oceans and stuff. So i think there is something to be said for it! Doesn't mean everyone will pop but there is some effect....there is a Low Pressure atmosphere near me tomorrow! haha im holding hope :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: becstar-I really think you are doing a service to you and your baby by waiting. I know that pressure-from the medical community all too well...it really is tough and it puts you in this place of panic. It's so unfair. But follow your heart and your intuition. I am very proud of you standing your ground. And i know its hard to go against the medical world and everything, but you are nearly through it. So long as you feel as if baby is safe, and even more not ready to be born, stick to your guns-it will be over soon. Trust your heart hun :hug:


----------



## tiger

yay amandad ! :dance:
good luck tequiro ! :hugs:
becstar- i think what you are doing is great. in my opinion (i know it doesnt mean much coming from a stranger over the net), mother knows best. and i truly believe that if you feel your little baby isnt ready to be born just yet, then its not ! :hugs:
telll them to shove it :haha:
(can i say before i go any further that if i have double letters or lots of speling mistakes then im sorry, my mum spilt water all over my laptop and now some of the letters dont work and i have to type with elephant fingers to hit the other ones :grr:)
afm- i have my last MW appt today :happydance: my appt next week is at the hospital, and then the one after that is when im admitted ! :dance: 2 weeks to go !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

swanxxsong said:


> Aria had her month appointment. At birth she was 6'6", her first appointment at 3 days old she was 5'12" and she was 5'14" at one week old.
> 
> Today she is 8'3"!! And 20 inches so she gained an inch. So proud of my big girl! :happydance: after all our BF struggles in the beginning, I'm so relieved!

Makes me so happy to read this! Glad to hear beautiful little Aria is doing so well. I cant believe how similiar Aria and Mallory were... exactly the same except Mallory was 19.5 inches. And Mallory was only born 30 mins before her due date!! She was 5'14 when we left the hospital yesterday. I'm hoping for all kinds of good news at her appointmrnt tomorrow. She seems to be feeding well, but I'm having to wear a nipple shield because she doesn't suck properly yet. The lactaction consultant told me to keep working with her and that she would get better. When did you milk come in Swan? And everyone else? My colostrum is clear/cloudy, and there seems to be plenty of it. With her nipple latching most of the time I worry she isn't getting enough. They said she looked a little yellow, which I can see too, but cant tell if its just her coloring or not. Her bilirubin was only in the 6 range.

I miss all of you ladies and being caught up on how all of you are doing. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## saphire76

I have to go back and catch up!! I just wanted to say hey I'm thinking about you guys just haven't been keeping up. Also the Facebook group is gone from me and I don't know why.


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> So adorable *swan*!!!! And she is growing like a rose! (i dont like to say weed because she is way too pretty for that! :D)
> 
> 
> AFM- MW appt went well. the last few visits palpation has been tough-mainly bc of the location of the placenta. They wanted to make sure the baby was head down. I dont feel movements well enough, this pregnancy to help them determine the babys position but they were guessing LOT for a while. Anyways, in the state of New Hampshire the law is that CPMs can either choose to support VBACs or choose to support Breech Birth. It's the MWs pick, but they can only choose one that year. ...so obviously they always chose VBACs because there are sooo many more of those, so anyways, that means if the baby is breech when labor starts then i would have to transfer to the hospital. So they needed to know, so she gave me an internal...and said if they couldn't figure out by the internal then i would have to get ultrasound. I agreed to the internal, and the baby is DEF head down and LOT like they though. They dont ordinarly do internal exams but did bc the whole breech thing, so she figured since she was down there, and if i wanted to know, she would tell me some stats. I figured she might as well since shes down there and all lol. She said the baby is fully engaged. :shock: (that doesn't surprise me with the pressure, but makes a little surprised because i only got -3 when i went into labor with isaiah and it took about 15 hours to get him fully engaged) and my cervix is WAY up front (she was very surprised, was quite funny her shock). she said many women's cervix are not up front like that until well established labor. She my external cervix is about 2.5cm (which is what i thought) and my internal cervix is at least 1CM. Both parts are SUPER soft and gushy and strretchy, so I was happy about hearing that.
> 
> 
> *JuneBugs*- there actually is science behind the moons and the pressure systems! I know some L&D nurses that say the wards are always full when there is a full moon or when there is a low pressure atmosphere (usually at that point there is a hurricane or tornado or snow storm, etc). I kid you not, my water broke in the middle of a hurricane! No lie! It was a Cat 1 -Hurricane Earl, to be exact. So that means there was a low pressure system. There wasn't a full moon, but the pressure was still low like there would be with a moon. and when atmospheric pressure is low, then it affects ALL bodies of water-that includes fluids in the human body, not just oceans and stuff. So i think there is something to be said for it! Doesn't mean everyone will pop but there is some effect....there is a Low Pressure atmosphere near me tomorrow! haha im holding hope :haha:

Oh i truly do believe it! Although i dont think it will affect me :( I just went for a long walk with my dog in the moon light .. so we will see i guess but i am not feeling anything.. lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Bec, I think you are making the right call. I know it's easier said than done from someone not involved, but continue to trust yourself. You know your body. :hugs: Hang in there, love. 

Glad to hear your appointment went well Guppy! :thumbup: 

RedHead, my milk 'formally came in' on day 4. She was born at 12:22 so all day Saturday was sticky, maple-syrup colustrum, as well as Sunday. Monday it was beginning to get cloudy and thinner, and increased in volume. Tuesday it was true milk, and as the week progressed, it established itself accordingly. But Tuesday was the first I had noticed 'true' milk that was more similar in color and consistency to what it is now. 

We still use a shield too. :thumbup: Aria can nurse without it, but she still is a little too small to get a nice latch when I'm full, so I usually have her drain a little then remove the shield and continue. :rofl: I was laughing when I saw our babies weighed the same! You have a nice and petite little one, I just have a monster who came early and would have been a whale otherwise! :haha: But it's all good, I'm happy with her progress. :)

I know it's hard not to be all "OMG" worrying about weight gain, but I learned that as long as she was outputting lots of diapers, things were good. And boy, was I happy to hear about her gain today. I can finally relax and just follow her signals accordingly without questioning myself. ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

My momma went into labor with my sister during a blizzard - and 6 weeks early at that! :lol: Good luck Guppy and Junebugs!


----------



## Guppy051708

Poohie! I just checked the pressure systems...they thought there would be a low pressure system tomorrow...yup, they were wrong and now its a high pressure system :dohh: 

not that any of this really matters, but its fun to think it could :D
I bet this one will be like his brother...come during a storm :wacko: except this would be a winter snow storm and not a hurricane.

Just had another clear out :blush:
....i had better lost weight :rofl: 2 in one day is way too much for this girl :haha:


----------



## saphire76

Good luck amandad!

We're all on this full moon kick its funny. We shall see. I would rather go in the daytime though. How many people went during the day? Seems like everyone goes at night. I did w DS.


----------



## Guppy051708

My water broke with DS at 3:30am ...contractions started immediatly but because of his posterior position i was laboring for 30 hours and didn't have him until 9:17am

for me, it would be ideal to go into labor after DS goes to bed...so about 10pm at night...but im a bit worried about that because then i would have been up all day long and then i would be tired :dohh: so idk...


----------



## swanxxsong

I just realized I'm pretty sure I had Aria around the full moon time because someone made a comment about it since there were so many ladies in labor that weekend at our hospital. Never even put that together until now haha.


----------



## Guppy051708

Swan-yup! you are correct! Check this out: 
https://stardate.org/nightsky/moon

(you'll have to put January 2012 in, but it will show you the calendar and what the moon was ;))


----------



## Junebugs

Swan- You did!!! LOL... weird!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL that's just crazy!

Also crazy? I'm watching Doomsday Preppers. Completely insane how prepared some of these people are. Holy cow lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

What is that?! :shrug:
Is it on NetFlix? (we dont have cable, just internet and NetFlix)


----------



## swanxxsong

It premiered today but it may hit Netflix over time? It's a show on National Geographic about people preparing for end of the world situations. (one girl prepping for an oil crisis, another guy preparing for a huge quake to hit CA). It. Is. Intense. lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

haha. i love end of the world stuff lol....though im not crazy prepping, i just find it interesting....funny how it can affect people! Its ironic that so many are worried about "the last days" and yet they fail to realize today could be their death date and the world could go on for yrs to come!


----------



## swanxxsong

Totally agree! This chick plans to hike 12 miles to her escape vehicle to run away to Mexico. O_O lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dohh:


----------



## tiger

hi ladies , my appt went well, bp high but i have no protein in my urine so they arent worried. it was 123/88 .
she is deep in there and LOP , so im kind of glad im not labouring because she seems to be stubborn and wanting to be posterior like her brother was :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Totally agree! This chick plans to hike 12 miles to her escape vehicle to run away to Mexico. O_O lol.

LOL!! That is so funny!!


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> hi ladies , my appt went well, bp high but i have no protein in my urine so they arent worried. it was 123/88 .
> she is deep in there and LOP , so im kind of glad im not labouring because she seems to be stubborn and wanting to be posterior like her brother was :haha:

Well that's good that you have no protein in your urine!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Swan, that is kind of funny about you going with the full moon. My grandma told my mom that she thinks that even if I wasn't getting induced in the morning that it would have been around tonight or tomorrow with the moon and stuff!

Tiger, I am glad that they are not worrying for any kind of preeclampsia or anything. :)


I should really be asleep, but I just want to make sure that I have everything that I need for the hospital. DH has been asleep for the last 2 hours... he fell asleep with DS2 watching tv. I had to disturb the boys from sleep so that they could get ready to go with my mom... I am going to miss them :(, but the next time I see them they will have a sister. I will be getting on here as soon as I get into the postpartum room and I will be sharing photos of her. I am soooo excited :happydance:. Well, I am going to try to get some sleep (if Chopped doesn't distract me too much).


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee TeQuiero!!!! SO SOON!!!!! :happydance: I can't wait to see photos!

Glad things went well Tiger!

I'm trying to think if we have anyone who is usually an active poster who hasn't posted in awhile... someone who maybe popped and hasn't logged in yet... hmmm.


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck amandad192 & TeQuiero :flower:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~



swanxxsong said:


> our little Giants fan :lol:

Awwwwwww ~ She is so adorable :cloud9: Congrats on the great weight gain too :thumbup:

You are looking great too for a new mum :kiss: I know I certainly dont look as radiant as that after having a LO! :blush:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:hugs: becstar


----------



## tiger

amandad had little amelia !!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: she posted on the facebook group. labour was recorded at 3hrs !
congratulations mummy !


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> amandad had little amelia !!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: she posted on the facebook group. labour was recorded at 3hrs !
> congratulations mummy !

Wow, quick labour! :winkwink:

Congrats to amandad :baby::cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Amanda!

Aww thank you Kelly!! :hugs: I am sure you were just radiant!

Hi RedHead; I see you lurking!! ;) Feeding time for you too? lol


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats amandad.

Swan im learning to multi task now the little man is feeding better hehe x


----------



## ellitigg

My internet broke last night so I've just been playing catch up. Our broadband provider kept me on the phone (me paying for the call) for like an hour in total making me do all these pointless checks. They did two line tests and were adamant with me that the line came back fine and there was an issue inside our house. They wanted me to wait 3 business days for them to send a new router and try that and if there was still a problem then they'd escalate an issue with the line. So I changed every cable and filter and even used our spare router to prove it wasn't in our house (and our neighbour's broadband wasn't working either!) and FINALLY they raised a call with BT and low and behold it's all working this morning. It really exasperates me that you have to go through all these checks to prove to them that their service is broken! GRR! <end rant>

So....congratulations Amanda! And lots of luck to Teq for today :dust:

Guppy - I'm really sorry to hear your news. It's something you could really do without right now but please don't feel guilty about the funeral. Your DH will want baby to be safe and well as much as you do and there is no way he or anyone else would blame you for that. Maybe you guys could arrange a trip sometime after baby arrives so that you can pay your respects, take flowers etc

Becs - Don't beat yourself up about refusing the induction. There is nothing like mother's intuition and you know your body and the baby like noone else does. I have been in and out of hospital during the last few months because of their paranoia that I'm measuring too small or baby doesn't move enough but I can feel he's ok in there. Your DH is just worried about you and baby and he doesn't have that intuition to work on so I guess he's feeling helpless. I really hope things come naturally for you soon. I'm getting really close to my dates too so I'm hoping my bub decides to come soon.

Tiger - Hope you're feeling better today!

A couple of you have said that your bodies have been having a clearout - mine too. The last couple of days, it's not like I'm running for the bathroom or anything (sorry TMI!) but when I do go it is definitely purging! I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm due on Saturday according to my 12 week scan. According to my LMP, I'm due tomorrow. So far no signs of BH or period pains but I'm hoping he comes soon! My friend in Australia who I used to live with just gave birth to a little girl called Mila (love the name!) :happydance:

Sorry for the epic post...that's what happens when there's no internet for 12 hours!


----------



## swanxxsong

Mumanddad, LOL!! Yeah once I got into the groove of BF I have learned I can do so much one-handed. She almost always nurses with her eyes tightly shut so I will stare at her awhile then pop on here. :rofl:

FX for you Elli - sounds like good progress!! So many of you sound like you're getting close. Wonder who will be going next???


----------



## becstar

Thank you ladies, so much. It really does help to have your support. 

Well, I went to the hospital this morning. At the desk I said I was there for monitoring to the midwife there and the conversation went like this: 

Miserable Cow midwife: Why do you need monitoring? 
Me: Because I am booked for induction today but I have refused it. 
MCM (loudly in front of everyone): WHY have you refused induction? 
ME: Because I am very sure of my dates and I don't feel it is necessary yet. 
MCM (Sighs deeply, looks at my scan info in my notes): These scans at 13 weeks are incredibly accurate you know. 
Me: With respect, not as accurate as my knowledge of my sex life and my body. 
MCM: But sperm can live a long time in the body and you don't know when you ovulated. 
Me: Yes I do, I was charting. 
MCM (deep sigh again): Well... you still don't know exactly... 
Me: I am not here to argue, I am here for monitoring. 
MCM: I am not arguing, I just want you to know all the facts. 
Me: Thank you, I am aware of them. 
MCM: Go and do a urine sample and come back here. 





Anyway, a lovely midwife came along who is a return to practice midwife (she qualified ages ago and is returning to the profession so doing work experience at the hospital, kind of) and she did the trace, and she was lovely. She talked quietly but said she agreed with me, I was doing the best for my baby to give it the chance to come naturally and everyone is scared of litigation. She listened to me and was really lovely. 

Halfway through, MCM came along and yanked my curtains back and said grumpily 'I don't like my curtains being closed, I like to be able to see all my ladies and check on them' in a really grumpy voice. I just shrugged and said with a smile 'well I didn't close them!' Silly cow. 

The trace was good, baby is moving and the heartbeat was strong and fine. I wasn't examined internally or offered a sweep. 

Another mum was there who has been coming in regularly as she has potential PE and she said this midwife is a miserable cow all the time! At least it isn't just me. 


Anyway, the upshot is that I have to go back tomorrow morning for another trace and then, since I am going against hospital policy, I have to meet with a consultant. Nice midwife said this could be a good thing because they can look at my dates etc and I might be able to convince them of my original due date. Either way I am going to take a list of my dates with me, pertinent parts of the NICE guidelines, and a list of questions for them. 

I have to go alone as I don't want husband wasting any more leave coming along (he isn't entitled to SPP as he only started his job in January) so I am going to have to channel my big feisty sister and stick up for myself.


----------



## TeQuiero

I'm hooked up to my monitors and iv. Dr should be in. soon to break my water. My veins were being difficulti got poked four times to get my lab samples. Will be updating soon


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry you had a bad day becstar :hugs:

:growlmad: She sounds like a right cow


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> I'm hooked up to my monitors and iv. Dr should be in. soon to break my water. My veins were being difficulti got poked four times to get my lab samples. Will be updating soon


:happydance: Exciting times!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## ellitigg

becstar said:


> Thank you ladies, so much. It really does help to have your support.
> 
> Well, I went to the hospital this morning. At the desk I said I was there for monitoring to the midwife there and the conversation went like this:
> 
> Miserable Cow midwife: Why do you need monitoring?
> Me: Because I am booked for induction today but I have refused it.
> MCM (loudly in front of everyone): WHY have you refused induction?
> ME: Because I am very sure of my dates and I don't feel it is necessary yet.
> MCM (Sighs deeply, looks at my scan info in my notes): These scans at 13 weeks are incredibly accurate you know.
> Me: With respect, not as accurate as my knowledge of my sex life and my body.
> MCM: But sperm can live a long time in the body and you don't know when you ovulated.
> Me: Yes I do, I was charting.
> MCM (deep sigh again): Well... you still don't know exactly...
> Me: I am not here to argue, I am here for monitoring.
> MCM: I am not arguing, I just want you to know all the facts.
> Me: Thank you, I am aware of them.
> MCM: Go and do a urine sample and come back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a lovely midwife came along who is a return to practice midwife (she qualified ages ago and is returning to the profession so doing work experience at the hospital, kind of) and she did the trace, and she was lovely. She talked quietly but said she agreed with me, I was doing the best for my baby to give it the chance to come naturally and everyone is scared of litigation. She listened to me and was really lovely.
> 
> Halfway through, MCM came along and yanked my curtains back and said grumpily 'I don't like my curtains being closed, I like to be able to see all my ladies and check on them' in a really grumpy voice. I just shrugged and said with a smile 'well I didn't close them!' Silly cow.
> 
> The trace was good, baby is moving and the heartbeat was strong and fine. I wasn't examined internally or offered a sweep.
> 
> Another mum was there who has been coming in regularly as she has potential PE and she said this midwife is a miserable cow all the time! At least it isn't just me.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the upshot is that I have to go back tomorrow morning for another trace and then, since I am going against hospital policy, I have to meet with a consultant. Nice midwife said this could be a good thing because they can look at my dates etc and I might be able to convince them of my original due date. Either way I am going to take a list of my dates with me, pertinent parts of the NICE guidelines, and a list of questions for them.
> 
> I have to go alone as I don't want husband wasting any more leave coming along (he isn't entitled to SPP as he only started his job in January) so I am going to have to channel my big feisty sister and stick up for myself.

:haha: @ Miserable Cow Midwife. She sounds as delightful as the Miserable Cow Receptionist who gave me a hard time when I didn't have my notes one day. Seriously though, I applaud you standing up for yourself. It's SO easy to get pushed around by them because they are paranoid about following procedure in case they get sued. Hope it goes well tomorrow x


----------



## saphire76

TeQuiero said:


> I'm hooked up to my monitors and iv. Dr should be in. soon to break my water. My veins were being difficulti got poked four times to get my lab samples. Will be updating soon

Good luck! How exciting to know and be ready to go.

Swan-I'm so happy your doing so well with breast feeding. I pray all goes well for me. I'm so determined hope I don't get dissapointed.

Amandadad- congrats!!!


----------



## becstar

Ooh Teq, good luck! I hope it all goes well for you and you meet your bubba very soon. x


----------



## mumanddad

TeQuiero said:


> I'm hooked up to my monitors and iv. Dr should be in. soon to break my water. My veins were being difficulti got poked four times to get my lab samples. Will be updating soon

Ooo not long now, good luck hun xx


----------



## mumanddad

Becstar she sounds auwful you shouldnt have to put up with that x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, everyone! Still reading... just too much to comment on... :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Becstar what a WITCH. seriously :hugs: for you!

Aw thanks Saphire! It is hard work but we are working through it haha. 

Good luck TeQuiero!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Bec!

GL TeQ! :dust:


----------



## TeQuiero

Sorry it has taken so long to get to post back to you guys!! My phone died and then we were waiting for our PP room She was born at 9:52 am, weighing in at 7lbs 8.1oz and she was 19 inches long!! I am planning on posting more photos when we bring our cord for the camera in from the truck. :)
 



Attached Files:







adelina.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Guppy051708

She is perfect :cloud9: :cloud9:
That was a quick birth too! Hope i have something like that :haha:

:hugs: becstar- i cant' believe how rude ppl can be sometimes! Im glad there was a nice MW there with you for the actual monitoring though. Stay strong :flow:

My friend threw me a small surprise shower! It was so sweet. I got a $50 gift card to a salon and spa!


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy- thats great that LO isLOT... And you got an ultrasound? Did I read that right? An ultrasound and an internal? Sounds like things are moving right along for you!! :)

Interesting about the full moons! Last night was the full moon though this month so I guess many of our babies didn't get the memo this time, hee hee

Elitigg- i know what you mean... I haven't been running to the bathroom or anything but I am going pretty frequently! Maybe it's our bodies clearing out. Fingers crossed!

Becstar- ughhhhh terrible midwife! I'm sooooo glad you got to see a nicer woman for a while. That other MW sounds so mean. :( I know you know your dates so in your ticker is that your date or the hospitals date?

Amandad- congrats!!! It sounds like you had a nice short labor! :)

Tequiero- she so cute!! Congrats!

-----------

So here's what's going on with me... I'm officially on maternity leave now. I've done a bunch of small projects around the house, and some cleaning and laundry and I feel so prepared now. But even still... I don't think Kenny's coming just yet, I have a feeling I have another week or two of waiting, I just don't have a ton of symptoms and I still feel very normal.

Oooh did do a fun project. I made a pregnancy photo journal on Mixbook.com. It combines bump photos, ultrasounds, and blog entries I have made through the whole pregnancy! I saved a couple pages at the end for my last couple weeks of pregnancy and for Kenny's birth. Once it's done it will be a nice hardcover coffee table book to remember the pregnancy journey! (if you have never tried Mixbook I'd highly recommend it, I have tried Snapfish and shutterfly and I found this website much easier to use! :thumbup:
https://jokerette.com/amy_pregnancy.htm


----------



## TeQuiero

I was hurting and I was actually waiting on my epidural because I was hurting from getting checked and having contractions, but she decided that I did not need it :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Guppy- thats great that LO isLOT... And you got an ultrasound? Did I read that right? An ultrasound and an internal? Sounds like things are moving right along for you!! :)

I only had an internal just to make sure the baby wasn't breech. She was able to figure it out by doing that, so i didnt need the ultrasound :thumbup:


Yay for being on mat leave! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats TeQ!
I have completely blanked on names you may have mentioned - can I blame baby brain?


----------



## Guppy051708

TeQuiero said:


> I was hurting and I was actually waiting on my epidural because I was hurting from getting checked and having contractions, but she decided that I did not need it :haha:

you did a great job! how long was your labor? like 3 hours?!


----------



## TeQuiero

Adelina Nicole :) baby brain is a great excuse for it :D

Thank you ladies!! <3


----------



## Guppy051708

thats a great name! :flower:


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy051708 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> I was hurting and I was actually waiting on my epidural because I was hurting from getting checked and having contractions, but she decided that I did not need it :haha:
> 
> you did a great job! how long was your labor? like 3 hours?!Click to expand...

The started oxytocin at 715, broke my water at 815 and she was here by 952. I wasn't expecting it to go as fast as it was. I got checked like 10 minutes before I started to push and I was at 6cm and then she decided that she didn't want to stay inside any longer!


----------



## tiggertea

Ahhh I remember now! :haha: Lovely name! Will update OP now. Congrats again! You did fantastically! Well done!


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats TeQuiero!!!! She is beautiful. Man we have a lot of babies with TONS of hair don't we??? :rofl:


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats TeQuiero! 

I'm feeling bleugh today. It's so COLD and so I don't wanna go out but we're on oil so the heating costs a fortune to run. I've felt super uncomfortable all day so mostly just read and dozed which is probably what's making me feel low. Come on baby, time to arrive!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## mumanddad

TeQuiero said:


> Adelina Nicole :) baby brain is a great excuse for it :D
> 
> Thank you ladies!! <3

Congratulations hun x


----------



## tiggertea

Right ladies. Baby is poking me REALLY low - like he's trying to poke his way out. :rofl: It's very ouchie, but no bump pain/ real tightenings, except baba squirming (I think). I AM getting lots of back pain though.
Today I have had some quite bad swelling of the legs and hands.

I have a consultant appt tomorrow night (about 22hrs from now). My question is, should I have a mini freak out and ask advice about the swelling and odd pains or should I sit it out til tomorrow night?


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz TQ!! She is beautiful!!!I could only pray my labor is like that :)


----------



## Guppy051708

tiggertea said:


> Right ladies. Baby is poking me REALLY low - like he's trying to poke his way out. :rofl: It's very ouchie, but no bump pain/ real tightenings, except baba squirming (I think). I AM getting lots of back pain though.
> Today I have had some quite bad swelling of the legs and hands.
> 
> I have a consultant appt tomorrow night (about 22hrs from now). My question is, should I have a mini freak out and ask advice about the swelling and odd pains or should I sit it out til tomorrow night?

I have that pain too...feels like baby is scratching my cervix! lol

I would let them know about the swelling....they always ask me at my appts. if i have any swelling anyways. ...minimal swelling is normal in pregnancy, in the ankles and such. But what is not normal is swelling in the hands and face. A small bit of swelling in the fingers is okay, but should be SUPER minimal. So i would let them know, but i wouldnt worry yourself about it :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

tiggertea said:


> Right ladies. Baby is poking me REALLY low - like he's trying to poke his way out. :rofl: It's very ouchie, but no bump pain/ real tightenings, except baba squirming (I think). I AM getting lots of back pain though.
> Today I have had some quite bad swelling of the legs and hands.
> 
> I have a consultant appt tomorrow night (about 22hrs from now). My question is, should I have a mini freak out and ask advice about the swelling and odd pains or should I sit it out til tomorrow night?

Iv had lots of these pains and backache and period cramps and nothing.. im still here :) They are not very comfortable thats for sure x


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Sorry it has taken so long to get to post back to you guys!! My phone died and then we were waiting for our PP room She was born at 9:52 am, weighing in at 7lbs 8.1oz and she was 19 inches long!! I am planning on posting more photos when we bring our cord for the camera in from the truck. :)

Awwww ~ Totally adorable, many congrats :baby::cloud9:



Jokerette said:


> https://jokerette.com/amy_pregnancy.htm

Love your book, awesome ~ check you out in a bikini :kiss:


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> TeQuiero said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it has taken so long to get to post back to you guys!! My phone died and then we were waiting for our PP room She was born at 9:52 am, weighing in at 7lbs 8.1oz and she was 19 inches long!! I am planning on posting more photos when we bring our cord for the camera in from the truck. :)
> 
> Awwww ~ Totally adorable, many congrats :baby::cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> https://jokerette.com/amy_pregnancy.htmClick to expand...
> 
> Love your book, awesome ~ check you out in a bikini :kiss:Click to expand...

LoL! Thanks for checking it out Kelly! What else could fit over the bump at this stage?! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Had a terrible nights sleep, really wish i didnt need to pee a zillion times? :dohh:

Had lower tummy pains, but think it may be a digestion thing? :shrug:

I dont know, each day I think 'eeeekkk, this feels like labour may be on the way' :wacko: But mayby thats cos I dont want it to be :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> LoL! Thanks for checking it out Kelly! What else could fit over the bump at this stage?! :rofl:


You look amazing in a bikini ~ I look better in a tent!! :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> Had a terrible nights sleep, really wish i didnt need to pee a zillion times? :dohh:
> 
> Had lower tummy pains, but think it may be a digestion thing? :shrug:
> 
> I dont know, each day I think 'eeeekkk, this feels like labour may be on the way' :wacko: But mayby thats cos I dont want it to be :shrug:

I'm sorry you had a terrible nights sleep :( I know, getting up to pee so often is terrible! Not to mention its not exactly to get out of bed anymore is it? with all the pillows propped up and the size of our bellies... it will be nice to just jump up out of bed again someday!

I hope you have a good day!


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> I'm sorry you had a terrible nights sleep :( I know, getting up to pee so often is terrible! Not to mention its not exactly to get out of bed anymore is it? with all the pillows propped up and the size of our bellies... it will be nice to just jump up out of bed again someday!
> 
> I hope you have a good day!

Ahhh, how I miss tummy sleeping too :sleep::haha:


----------



## tiger

jokerette- that book looks awesome ! i love it. no time at all for me to do something like that lol
kelly- im the same, i wake up and go "oh crap" if im cramping lol. like this morning for instance! i had 4 very contraction like cramps in about 50min and i started freaking out.
teq - congratulations ! shes beautiful. everyone is making me so excited to see my little girl! i was so relaxed with letting her stay in there until my section date, but im getting so excited now !


----------



## swanxxsong

Jokerette your book is awesome! I should get motivated and put together one of my fruit photos but....... oh being lazy sucks haha.


----------



## Guppy051708

Here is a matching outfit that i got at my surprise shower today. 
The one on the left is 0-3 months (for Elliot) and the one on the right is for 18-24 months (for Isaiah). Its going to be so weird having another infant! I mean, isaiah seems so little but when i compare the clothing size, i start thinking about how BIG he is going to look in comparison to Elliot!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0895.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0896.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## becstar

So I have talked with husband and am seeing the consultants tomorrow... I have decided with husband I think that if labour hasn't started by monday (12 days past the dates we believe are right) I will agree to go in for induction. 

I feel mixed feelings... If the stupid sonographer hadn't put me forward by 6 days I wouldnt even have to make that decision as I would be only just at the hospital's limits and I would feel ok holding out a little longer. As it is though, certain as I am, they have planted seeds of doubt in my head. Seeing how excited La is about the baby and watching her kiss the bump and talk about kissing and cuddling it, it makes me feel that if anything did go wrong because of my choice, how could I live with that for her, too? 

Part of me is still indignant and wants to just believe in my body and trust it, and know that I am okay and demand the homebirth I so so desperately want... But although it is my body this is also my husband's baby and I feel I need to make some kind of compromise too.

So I feel partly relieved to have made a decision and own it, and partly sad about it, and partly desperate to go into labour in the next few days. 

I feel a bit of a failure too.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Becstar. I hope labor happens very soon for you.


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> Jokerette your book is awesome! I should get motivated and put together one of my fruit photos but....... oh being lazy sucks haha.

Thank you! That's why i did it now... Before he gets here and takes up all my time! LOL. I'm hoping I have the motivation to just add in the last few pages when the time comes :) my sister in law uses this sight to make annual baby books and photo albums. I love them because they are not too big and bulky, but they look really nice an professional. Plus it's nice to do something with all th digital photos rather than leave them on the computer :) 



Guppy051708 said:


> Here is a matching outfit that i got at my surprise shower today.
> The one on the left is 0-3 months (for Elliot) and the one on the right is for 18-24 months (for Isaiah). Its going to be so weird having another infant! I mean, isaiah seems so little but when i compare the clothing size, i start thinking about how BIG he is going to look in comparison to Elliot!

Guppy sooooo cute!! Oooooh isiahs going to be so cute next to his baby brother in their matching outfits!!



becstar said:


> So I have talked with husband and am seeing the consultants tomorrow... I have decided with husband I think that if labour hasn't started by monday (12 days past the dates we believe are right) I will agree to go in for induction.
> 
> I feel mixed feelings... If the stupid sonographer hadn't put me forward by 6 days I wouldnt even have to make that decision as I would be only just at the hospital's limits and I would feel ok holding out a little longer. As it is though, certain as I am, they have planted seeds of doubt in my head. Seeing how excited La is about the baby and watching her kiss the bump and talk about kissing and cuddling it, it makes me feel that if anything did go wrong because of my choice, how could I live with that for her, too?
> 
> Part of me is still indignant and wants to just believe in my body and trust it, and know that I am okay and demand the homebirth I so so desperately want... But although it is my body this is also my husband's baby and I feel I need to make some kind of compromise too.
> 
> So I feel partly relieved to have made a decision and own it, and partly sad about it, and partly desperate to go into labour in the next few days.
> 
> I feel a bit of a failure too.

becstar- you are so strong... YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE! That's like saying any woman who has her baby outside of her birth-plan is a failure and we all know that's not true. You are going to be a FANTASTIC MOMMY to your new baby and that is apparent by how much you already obviously love them. :) Remember the end goal is to get the baby out safely and I think it's wise and fair to take your husbands opinion into account even though it doesn't go with your original plan. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you go into labor naturally between now and Monday so you can have the best home birth you had hoped for. But if not then just enjoy being a mommy and try not to let thing eat at you too much. :hugs: just focus on the adorable little face looking up at you healthy and smiling. The doctors and nurses aren't pressuring you to be mean, they just are trying to give their medical advice based on what they know. Everyone wants you to end up with the same end result, with a new healthy baby, :)


----------



## dizzyangel

Just had a big catch up as I can't sleep. Congratulations on all the new babies!

I'm still cooking my little bun and have my sweep booked in for Friday. I think I may give it a try but like becstar, I'm quite sure my dates are wrong and I haven't reached my due date yet. I only used to see my OH on a weekend before we moved in together 2 months ago so that kind of narrows it down to when I could've conceived.....
Sorry to hear about all the pressure from everyone bec but you're doing me a huge favour in being strong and sticking up for not getting induced 'early' just 'because hospital dates say so' as I am planning on doing the same, so it is really nice to read your experience even though it sounds like a pain and the miserable cow midwife was a bitch!

Can't wait to read who has given birth next - its so exciting!
Xx

P.s. was hoping to have dtd to help set me off this week, after lots of hinting and some extremely obvious 'I think we need to boink this baby out' comments and a few early nights to bed we have managed it a grand total of ZERO times!!!!!! What is he playing at? Tut men! (Currently snoring his head off in my ear)


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: becstar. Im just going to pray and believe that you wont have to make this decision come monday. Im going to have faith that labor will begin on its own in the coming days :friends:


----------



## Jokerette

Have you guys seen the website https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL that's awesome.


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> becstar- you are so strong... YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE! That's like saying any woman who has her baby outside of her birth-plan is a failure and we all know that's not true. You are going to be a FANTASTIC MOMMY to your new baby and that is apparent by how much you already obviously love them. :) Remember the end goal is to get the baby out safely and I think it's wise and fair to take your husbands opinion into account even though it doesn't go with your original plan. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you go into labor naturally between now and Monday so you can have the best home birth you had hoped for. But if not then just enjoy being a mommy and try not to let thing eat at you too much. :hugs: just focus on the adorable little face looking up at you healthy and smiling. The doctors and nurses aren't pressuring you to be mean, they just are trying to give their medical advice based on what they know. Everyone wants you to end up with the same end result, with a new healthy baby, :)

WSS ^^ :thumbup:



Jokerette said:


> Have you guys seen the website https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com :rofl:

:rofl: Love it :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Have you guys seen the website https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com :rofl:

:rofl: Thats good! I'll have to keep that when ppl start asking where the baby is :haha: ...and i say _when_ because i know someone is bound to ask! :wacko:


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen the website https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Thats good! I'll have to keep that when ppl start asking where the baby is :haha: ...and i say _when_ because i know someone is bound to ask! :wacko:Click to expand...

I was just talking to my DH today about this... it is driving me crazy!!! I know i will wake up every morning to at least 3 text messages "anything yet" ? ... sometimes i get messages 3 times a day from the same person!! "No, nothing has changed from 3 hours ago!!!!!" It drives me nuts!!!!... sorry that was my little rant!! lol


----------



## swanxxsong

That would drive me insane. I would probably chew out a few people haha. My friends kept doing that while I was in labor. "SHE HERE YET?!?!" after 30 hours of those messages I was fit to be tied haha. 

So hubby just changed Aria and she peed. He's not used to this as much as me so he wasn't prepared and tipped up her butt higher out of reflex and thus pee ran down her back and into her hair. He had to call in for my assistance because she was screaming and covered in pee as was the pack and play. :rofl: I was like "hey I do this alone every day, what would you have done if I was gone???". I'm so mean :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

I should add, I did bathe her then since it was obvious he was too flustered to function. :haha: clean and not sobbing baby finally.


----------



## tiger

:rofl: men are hopeless


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> That would drive me insane. I would probably chew out a few people haha. My friends kept doing that while I was in labor. "SHE HERE YET?!?!" after 30 hours of those messages I was fit to be tied haha.
> 
> So hubby just changed Aria and she peed. He's not used to this as much as me so he wasn't prepared and tipped up her butt higher out of reflex and thus pee ran down her back and into her hair. He had to call in for my assistance because she was screaming and covered in pee as was the pack and play. :rofl: I was like "hey I do this alone every day, what would you have done if I was gone???". I'm so mean :lol:

:rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope everyone is doing well... 

One of the last of the bunch to be FULL TERM... crazy all of us feb labies are Full Term now.. babies are gonna be rolling in all over soon.. :)

My appt was the same as last week.. still 1cm dilated, but cervix is coming down so therefore so is baby.. yay for that at least.. besides that nothing.. dr thinks i have another week probably.. blah.. oh well soon..


----------



## Jokerette

Swan - hahaha! Love it!! 

Lilrojo- congrats on full term!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Im full term too today! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

YA FOR FULL TERM lilrojo and Kelly!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on joining the watermelon club lilrojo :winkwink:


----------



## ellitigg

Jokerette- love the link, that is going straight on my facebook status. :thumbup: My friends are being a little more 'subtle'. The texts don't outright ask if the baby is here but they're like 'heyyyyyy how's everything going? You feeling ok?' and you just know they're rooting for a baby announcement!

Guppy - the clothes are super cute. I want I want!

I'm not sure if I mentioned it on here before but you all reminded me by talking about photobooks. This might be something you can do if you have less time - a friend of ours registered an email address in his new baby's name and every so often he'll send an email or a photo to the email address. Like maybe on its birthday or with a picture of bump or the new puppy...you know just anything. He's planning on giving them the email account when they're older and I think it's a really sweet idea. It's like having a baby book but easier :)

So having felt really bleugh yesterday, I just got up this morning to find that my panty liner (TMI) had a pinkish tinge to it and was possibly a bit wetter than normal. I've used them all through pregnancy so it's kinda hard to tell whether it's significant :blush: Not sure if I should contact the hospital and ask them about it or give it a few hours and see whether anything's gonna happen?


----------



## amandad192

My princess x
 



Attached Files:







100_3842.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 14









100_3855.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mumanddad

amandad192 said:


> My princess x

She is beautiful hun xx


----------



## honey08

amandad192 said:


> My princess x



massive congrats x


----------



## GossipGirly

beautiful :) :grr: sooo jealous I am dying to meet my little boy now all of a sudden.


----------



## tiger

shes beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amandad192

Now I have 2 hands I can type a bit more than 2 words lol.
Tuesday night the contractions starting coming fast. The pain built up so fast I couldn't handle it, so I had an epidural after just an hours established labour. At this point I was expecting to have a long time to go. I thought my labour would be at least 10 hours. I was only given a weak dose so I could still feel every contractions, but I could cope with it much easier. Between contraction I felt normal. 
It wasn't too long after I could feel my body given small pushes with each contraction. The midwife got everything ready because I could feel a huge amount of pressure in my bum. Looking throught the paperwork my labour was recorded 3 hours 35 minutes, not the 3 hours I thought but not far off.
High on gas and air as the epidural was going on I said something about how "This isn't the lovely calm homebirth I wanted. I'm too loud I wanted to be quiet." I was very loud..even with Liam's back labour I didn't make as much noise.

When I started properly pushing I felt so powerful. I spent the whole time pushing between contractions going on about how "I can do it, I'm doing" and when pushing (sorry tmi) I was moaning about how it hurt my clit. I knew my perenium would hurt..but ouch I didn't expect it to hurt up front too.

I bravely let my OH film the birth. I watched it back afterwards sobbing. It was such an amazing empowering experience. I've never felt so high on life.

Because the time between my waters breaking and Millie being born, and because of my antibodies, I had to stay 12 hours for Amelia to be observed. After those 12 hours the doctors and midwives started pissing about not being able to decide if I was allowed home or not, so at 7pm I had enough and decided for them. I discharged me and Amelia, but have to go back just after midday today to get some blood results and Amelia has to have her jaundice levels tested again. All being well we'll be straight back home again where we belong.


----------



## BabyAngelic

Congrats Amandad. She's beautiful


----------



## mumanddad

amandad192 said:


> Now I have 2 hands I can type a bit more than 2 words lol.
> Tuesday night the contractions starting coming fast. The pain built up so fast I couldn't handle it, so I had an epidural after just an hours established labour. At this point I was expecting to have a long time to go. I thought my labour would be at least 10 hours. I was only given a weak dose so I could still feel every contractions, but I could cope with it much easier. Between contraction I felt normal.
> It wasn't too long after I could feel my body given small pushes with each contraction. The midwife got everything ready because I could feel a huge amount of pressure in my bum. Looking throught the paperwork my labour was recorded 3 hours 35 minutes, not the 3 hours I thought but not far off.
> High on gas and air as the epidural was going on I said something about how "This isn't the lovely calm homebirth I wanted. I'm too loud I wanted to be quiet." I was very loud..even with Liam's back labour I didn't make as much noise.
> 
> When I started properly pushing I felt so powerful. I spent the whole time pushing between contractions going on about how "I can do it, I'm doing" and when pushing (sorry tmi) I was moaning about how it hurt my clit. I knew my perenium would hurt..but ouch I didn't expect it to hurt up front too.
> 
> I bravely let my OH film the birth. I watched it back afterwards sobbing. It was such an amazing empowering experience. I've never felt so high on life.
> 
> Because the time between my waters breaking and Millie being born, and because of my antibodies, I had to stay 12 hours for Amelia to be observed. After those 12 hours the doctors and midwives started pissing about not being able to decide if I was allowed home or not, so at 7pm I had enough and decided for them. I discharged me and Amelia, but have to go back just after midday today to get some blood results and Amelia has to have her jaundice levels tested again. All being well we'll be straight back home again where we belong.

Sounds like a good birth hun, i think its great you got to watch it all back xx


----------



## ellitigg

Congratulations Amanda, she's beautiful :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

amandad192 said:


> My princess x


Adorable :baby: Many Congrats :cloud9:

How much did she weigh? :shrug:


----------



## becstar

Gorgeous! Huge congratulations. So were you induced in the end? 

I was seen by the SHO who was lovely and seemed to listen to me. I had decided with husband to reconsider induction from Monday when I would be 12 days past my due date rather than the one the hospital was going by (my scan put me 6 days ahead). 

Anyway, she got the consultant in to do a sweep... Who said that they shouldn't have changed my due date as it was different by less than a week. She said I didn't need to be there, didn't need monitoring and that baby and I are healthy. She booked me for induction for the 15th when I will be term plus 13.


----------



## swanxxsong

She's beautiful Amanda, congrats! :)

Good luck BecStar! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Ellitigg- great idea! I love the email idea :)

Amandad- soooo cute!! Congrats! Thanks for sharing your birth story :)

Becstar- :hugs: glad you found someone at the hospital who was willing to listen to you! I'll keep my fingers crossed your labor starts up naturally soon! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for the full term wishes yesterday ladies.. 

All these babies are making me want mine lol.. 

Congrats amanda she is beautiful.. :)

Been having contractions but they aren't staying consistent.. first was 9mins apart.. then 13 mins.. dh and dtd last night.. and had them all night long.. couldnt sleep but dozed off and on.. gonna drink some water and see if they stop.. if they do them oh well baby needs to cook for a bit longer..


----------



## Junebugs

Amanda- She is beautiful!!!

Becstar- I am so happy you got everything sorted out!!!


----------



## babyclements

Hi everyone, 
Our yellow bumped turned blue!
He is named Darragh, 8lbs 18inches long and PERFECT!
I am still in hospital, He came Tuesday morning by elective C-section as he was breech. 
Baby and I are doing great I am soooo in love, He is my world!


----------



## ellitigg

Congratulations babyc! Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats Babyc!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats BabyC!! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Congrats xx


----------



## BabyAngelic

Congrats BabyC. Sorry for sounding daft but how do you pronounce his name?:dohh:


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations baby c. Yay for another boy xx


----------



## ellitigg

Omg...if one more person calls, texts or sends me a message on fb asking if the baby is here yet, I might scream! Do they actually think I'd forget to let them know??


----------



## mumanddad

O thats not good hun x


----------



## GossipGirly

no one is hounding me yet, thank god.


----------



## Guppy051708

Junebugs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen the website https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Thats good! I'll have to keep that when ppl start asking where the baby is :haha: ...and i say _when_ because i know someone is bound to ask! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just talking to my DH today about this... it is driving me crazy!!! I know i will wake up every morning to at least 3 text messages "anything yet" ? ... sometimes i get messages 3 times a day from the same person!! "No, nothing has changed from 3 hours ago!!!!!" It drives me nuts!!!!... sorry that was my little rant!! lolClick to expand...

That stinks!
Thats basically what happened to me, except it wasnt just txt, it was phone calls, emails, FB messages :wacko: no fun! ....which is why our EDD was kept secret this time! lol Speaking of which, when I go into labor, i will post here, but i dont want the FB world to know. I just want to post a pic of the baby saying when he was born and stuff, so please dont say anything on FB when that time comes :shhh:

*lilrojo*-Happy Full Term! :baby:
Hope those contractions turn into something! :dust:



Junebugs said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> That would drive me insane. I would probably chew out a few people haha. My friends kept doing that while I was in labor. "SHE HERE YET?!?!" after 30 hours of those messages I was fit to be tied haha.
> 
> So hubby just changed Aria and she peed. He's not used to this as much as me so he wasn't prepared and tipped up her butt higher out of reflex and thus pee ran down her back and into her hair. He had to call in for my assistance because she was screaming and covered in pee as was the pack and play. :rofl: I was like "hey I do this alone every day, what would you have done if I was gone???". I'm so mean :lol:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: hahaha, Men can't live without us! lol

*Kelly-* Happy Full term to you too! :cake:



ellitigg said:


> So having felt really bleugh yesterday, I just got up this morning to find that my panty liner (TMI) had a pinkish tinge to it and was possibly a bit wetter than normal. I've used them all through pregnancy so it's kinda hard to tell whether it's significant :blush: Not sure if I should contact the hospital and ask them about it or give it a few hours and see whether anything's gonna happen?

if its just a little pink tinge, i probably wouldn't call the hospital unless you start contracting or it turns into more than just a little spotting....I would let them know at your next appt though :thumbup:
Have you had any :sex: or any cervical exams? They can cause them.

*amandad*- beautiful! :cloud9: congrats again!



babyclements said:


> Hi everyone,
> Our yellow bumped turned blue!
> He is named Darragh, 8lbs 18inches long and PERFECT!
> I am still in hospital, He came Tuesday morning by elective C-section as he was breech.
> Baby and I are doing great I am soooo in love, He is my world!

Congratulations hun! Glad to hear you all are doing well. Can't wait to see pictures :D

*becstar*-im glad someone listened to what you had to say and treated you nicely! Sending labor vibes your way :dust:


----------



## ellitigg

I know everyone just cares, and that's lovely...I'm just venting here because I'm trying not to snap at any of them. 

Who's going to be the next valentine? I need distraction :D For me, I'm still getting lots of pinkness but no contractions. Here's hoping he arrives before my sweep :headspin:


----------



## Guppy051708

went to the bathroom and lost soooooo much of my plug...i never lost anywhere near that amount-EVER with isaiah or during this pregnancy! It was HUGE and an insane amount (no blood though). So i get curious....erm yeah, my cervix is so thin it almost doesn't even exist! I think its less than 1/2 a cm (effacement). The babys head is SOOOOOOOOOO low i couldn't even check dilation! The head is so much in the way, i just can't do it! Im still not convinced this means labor anytime in the very near future, but wow! :shock: i was not expecting that-at all! I have never ever made this much progress with Isaiah until WELLL established active labor! Its so weird!!!! lol

.... maybe i should go make those freezer meals ive been meaning to make...and clean the house....i have ZERO motivation...but yuck! My house haha. 

Chiro appt tonight. That should be interesting!


----------



## Guppy051708

ellitigg said:


> I know everyone just cares, and that's lovely...I'm just venting here because I'm trying not to snap at any of them.
> 
> Who's going to be the next valentine? I need distraction :D For me, I'm still getting lots of pinkness but no contractions. Here's hoping he arrives before my sweep :headspin:

:dust:


----------



## sparklez

Wow not been on in days so

congrats on watermelon babies Kelly and lilrojo

congraulations new valentines for Tequiro, amanda and babyc xxx

good luck bec, fingers crossed for the next few days, i've heard a lot of stories of labour starting a few hours before scheduled inductions. 

Anyone else notice we have a lot of babies with names beginning wih A?


----------



## Junebugs

Guppy051708 said:


> went to the bathroom and lost soooooo much of my plug...i never lost anywhere near that amount-EVER with isaiah or during this pregnancy! It was HUGE and an insane amount (no blood though). So i get curious....erm yeah, my cervix is so thin it almost doesn't even exist! I think its less than 1/2 a cm (effacement). The babys head is SOOOOOOOOOO low i couldn't even check dilation! The head is so much in the way, i just can't do it! Im still not convinced this means labor anytime in the very near future, but wow! :shock: i was not expecting that-at all! I have never ever made this much progress with Isaiah until WELLL established active labor! Its so weird!!!! lol
> 
> .... maybe i should go make those freezer meals ive been meaning to make...and clean the house....i have ZERO motivation...but yuck! My house haha.
> 
> Chiro appt tonight. That should be interesting!

YAY THAT SOUNDS PROMISING!!!!!!!!!!!Like you said it does mean that you will go into labor tomorrow but those are all good signs!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats on your little girls Tequiro and Amandad!! 

Congrats on your baby boy BabyClements! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Mallory's check-up went well yesterday. She maintained her weight since leaving the hospital, and now that my milk is in and she's getting lots to eat, I hope to see great progress!

She is still a little jaundice. Anyone else have a jaundice baby? They said it should peak at 5 days, so it should be peaking now. They said to call tomorrow if it hasnt gotten better. Think aim going to have them check her levels anyway to make sure they've come down.

I'm sorry I'm not keeping up in here better. I hope all of you ladies will be holding your little ones soon!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Baby C.. yay for another boy on this pink thread.. :) 

I cant wait to find out which way we go.. i think blue but who knows.. lol

Guppy hope it does turn into something for you.. but if not thumbs up on progress..

AFM my contractions have now died out lol.. imagine that oh well.. will prob come around when my dd was born.. i hope as that was 39 + 3.. earlier would be nice but whatever..

Been a long time since i shared my bump pic in here so here it is.. at 37 weeks yesterday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0208121652a.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## swanxxsong

Aria had jaundice too. Once she was feeding nicely it went away pretty quickly. By her one week she was 100% clear.


----------



## mumanddad

RedheadBabies said:


> Congrats on your little girls Tequiro and Amandad!!
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy BabyClements!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Mallory's check-up went well yesterday. She maintained her weight since leaving the hospital, and now that my milk is in and she's getting lots to eat, I hope to see great progress!
> 
> She is still a little jaundice. Anyone else have a jaundice baby? They said it should peak at 5 days, so it should be peaking now. They said to call tomorrow if it hasnt gotten better. Think aim going to have them check her levels anyway to make sure they've come down.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not keeping up in here better. I hope all of you ladies will be holding your little ones soon!!

Corbyn had it bad in hospital and was put on a special bed but he still has it a little biton his face and hes 12 days old, i have been told to move his moses basket to the window and the sun light will help x


----------



## amandad192

:cry: My 3 yr old sister is in hospital with pneumonia.


----------



## swanxxsong

You look great lilrojo!

Aww thoughts and prayers for her Amanda!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats BabyC :).

Amanda, I hope your sister gets well soon! My mom just called and said that DS2 is sick :( which means that I get to go home tomorrow to a sick little boy, I feel so bad for him that he is sick and mommy isn't there to take care of him :hissy:

DS1 had jaundice, but after feeding well and sitting in the sunlight a little bit everyday it went away pretty well.

AFM, Adelina is a little piggy! She has eaten at least 9 times today!! She gets so comfy that she falls asleep after 20 minutes of eating, and then she wakes up within an hour wanting more. At least I know that she will continue to grow at this rate.


----------



## mumanddad

amandad192 said:


> :cry: My 3 yr old sister is in hospital with pneumonia.

Im so sorry to hear that hun, hope she gets better quickly xx


----------



## tiggertea

bec - glad you finally got someone nice who was talking sense! :hugs:

congrats babyc! Will update OP now.

As for me - had consultant tonight @ 7pm (3.5 hours ago). He gave me a sweep (earlier than is usual here) and I've been having ouchie-ish contractions 6 mins apart since 9pm and have had some blood. He said himself he would be very surprised if it didn't work. :dance: Living in hope girlies!


----------



## tiggertea

bec - glad you finally got someone nice who was talking sense! :hugs:

congrats babyc! Will update OP now.

As for me - had consultant tonight @ 7pm (3.5 hours ago). He gave me a sweep (earlier than is usual here) and I've been having ouchie-ish contractions 6 mins apart since 9pm and have had some blood. He said himself he would be very surprised if it didn't work. :dance: Living in hope girlies!


----------



## Jokerette

Oooh guppy yay progress!!! :)

BabyC- congrats!!!!

I just went for a 3 mile walk... Nuthin'! Lol I'm trying everything to start labor but like you a said they are just old wives tales. I'm soooo tired now. If nothing else it feels good to be active. Now I'm off to dinner with 2 girls I met at my childbirth Ed class. They are 38 and 39 weeks! We will be quite the sight with our full term bumps out to dinner! Lol


----------



## tiggertea

Enjoy your dinner Joker!


----------



## KellyC75

babyclements said:


> Hi everyone,
> Our yellow bumped turned blue!
> He is named Darragh, 8lbs 18inches long and PERFECT!
> I am still in hospital, He came Tuesday morning by elective C-section as he was breech.
> Baby and I are doing great I am soooo in love, He is my world!

Many Congrats :baby::cloud9:




Guppy051708 said:


> went to the bathroom and lost soooooo much of my plug...i never lost anywhere near that amount-EVER with isaiah or during this pregnancy! It was HUGE and an insane amount (no blood though). So i get curious....erm yeah, my cervix is so thin it almost doesn't even exist! I think its less than 1/2 a cm (effacement). The babys head is SOOOOOOOOOO low i couldn't even check dilation! The head is so much in the way, i just can't do it! Im still not convinced this means labor anytime in the very near future, but wow! :shock: i was not expecting that-at all! I have never ever made this much progress with Isaiah until WELLL established active labor! Its so weird!!!! lol
> 
> .... maybe i should go make those freezer meals ive been meaning to make...and clean the house....i have ZERO motivation...but yuck! My house haha.
> 
> Chiro appt tonight. That should be interesting!

Eeek, your almost there :thumbup: Signs are good :dust: 



sparklez said:


> Anyone else notice we have a lot of babies with names beginning wih A?

Yes I did notice that, my LOs name doesnt begin with an A....But her middle name does :winkwink:



RedheadBabies said:


> She is still a little jaundice. Anyone else have a jaundice baby? They said it should peak at 5 days, so it should be peaking now. They said to call tomorrow if it hasnt gotten better. Think aim going to have them check her levels anyway to make sure they've come down.

My DD was jaundice, I was told to put her in light, so sit her next to the window...It was December, in the UK, it wasnt easy!! :dohh:



amandad192 said:


> :cry: My 3 yr old sister is in hospital with pneumonia.

:hugs: Please get well soon LO :hugs:



tiggertea said:


> As for me - had consultant tonight @ 7pm (3.5 hours ago). He gave me a sweep (earlier than is usual here) and I've been having ouchie-ish contractions 6 mins apart since 9pm and have had some blood. He said himself he would be very surprised if it didn't work. :dance: Living in hope girlies!

FX for you :dust:



Jokerette said:


> I just went for a 3 mile walk... Nuthin'! Lol I'm trying everything to start labor but like you a said they are just old wives tales. I'm soooo tired now. If nothing else it feels good to be active. Now I'm off to dinner with 2 girls I met at my childbirth Ed class. They are 38 and 39 weeks! We will be quite the sight with our full term bumps out to dinner! Lol

A 3 mile walk!!! :wacko: You go Girl :thumbup:

I must admit, the day I went into labour with DS2, I had been trapsing round the shops all day, probably walked miles!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahh keeping my fingers crossed for you TiggerTea! I hope to hear good news from you soon! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust: @ tiggertea!

I had a good adjustment at the chiropractor! For the first time ever she was able to use the ProAdjuster on my lower spine. I have never been able to let her do it because it would hurt so bad! I guess the baby moving down must have helped with that!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Alaina had jaundice and was treated at home on the phototherapy bed. She was cleared within 3 days.


----------



## Junebugs

Amanda- Sorry to her about your sister :( .. hopefully she gets better soon!


AFM- I just got back from my Dr. appt. and she did a really good sweep. I was 1.5cm dilated and my cervix has thinned out ALOT.. he said i had made alot of progress from last week. So tonight i am going to try and go for a long walk and DTD... hopefully that will push me over the edge !!


----------



## tiger

fxd tiggertea
congrats babyc ! :happydance:
guppy i would say that all sounds very promising !

afm- its 930am here at the moment and i had an omg im in labour moment last night lol. i was contracting for 3hrs straight starting at about 8.5min apart and then got down to 7min apart lasting 55seconds. they were so regular. i even had a shower to see if they would stop and they didnt, so i went to bed and we dtd and i was still getting them so i thought that i would try and sleep and if i couldnt then i would call the hospital and tell them. but i went to sleep and woke up still here this morning :shrug:
doesnt really suprise me. i had the EXACT same thing with jesse. i was contracting with him for a whole week before and was classified in slow labour. makes me wonder if she will try make an appearance at the end of next weekish, because i for some reason hav a very strong feeling about the 17th or 18th


----------



## Guppy051708

JuneBugs-yay for progress! :dance:




tiger said:
 

> fxd tiggertea
> congrats babyc ! :happydance:
> guppy i would say that all sounds very promising !
> 
> afm- its 930am here at the moment and i had an omg im in labour moment last night lol. i was contracting for 3hrs straight starting at about 8.5min apart and then got down to 7min apart lasting 55seconds. they were so regular. i even had a shower to see if they would stop and they didnt, so i went to bed and we dtd and i was still getting them so i thought that i would try and sleep and if i couldnt then i would call the hospital and tell them. but i went to sleep and woke up still here this morning :shrug:
> doesnt really suprise me. i had the EXACT same thing with jesse. i was contracting with him for a whole week before and was classified in slow labour. makes me wonder if she will try make an appearance at the end of next weekish, because i for some reason hav a very strong feeling about the 17th or 18th

Was Jesse posterior? I can't keep it straight who thought baby was posterior the other day (which member it was) but then i remember that member said, thank god i have a c-section booked lol...i thought that was you, but can't remember for certain :dohh: If this one is posterior, i bet that why!
Either way it sounds like it will be very soon for you :yipee:


----------



## tiger

yep jesse was ROP and little holly LOP :dohh: my babies like being posterior it would seem lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I think some women have to carry (and/or birth) their babies that way. I def think there was a reason for isaiah being born sunnyside up...i know my hips are anatomically messed up (one sits higher than the other). I think the only reason this baby isnt posterior is because isaiah paved the way and hopefully created more space :haha: ....KNOCK ON WOOD!!!! I say that now, and then the baby will turn OP :dohh:

The good news is that she is to your left side and not your right. Even though posterior = not ideal, the left side is MUCH better than the right, because almost all the babies corkscrew in the same direction, so if s/he start to the right then s/he has ever further to travel (and worse bck labor!) than if to the left...so hopefully this one wont be as bad! 

It really does sound like it will be soon for you! I really can't see you making it to the 23rd lol


----------



## tiger

part of me thinks that i will make it to the 23rd because i had sooo many people including drs telling me jesse would be early and he was 11 days overdue, so i think maybe the same will happen this time.
then there is a part of me that thinks she is going to come earlier, but not by too much, as i said a few days beforehand at most. 
its so exciting that even though i have a date that i wont go past (13 days! :dance: ) that thats still not set in stone as her birthday and she could come earlier. ive had so many people tell me that it wont be as nice now that i know her birthday and her sex etc :saywhat: ummm i am pretty sure that it is still going to be amazing to hold my daughter for the first time and see what she looks like etc .


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah really! Thats rediculous! Its still going to be an absolutly perfect and beautiful moment! Why would it matter that you have a date? thats insance, meeting her is going to be fabulous :cloud9:

yeah, i know what you mean about making it to EDD or going over. Isaiah was 12 days over, and although sometimes i would like to *think* im not going to go overdue again...i really can't help but doubt that given everything with isaiah....oh man...and everyone having #1 thinks its a mind game...wait until you have #2 awaiting, then you have that mind game PLUS compariing it to #1 :dohh: :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Guppy I have been doing that a ton comparing it to my dd's birth.. she came only a few days early.. i was 39+3 so now im just like hmm when will this one come.. earlier, the same, and please not later.. :)


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies :)
i've been keeping up where i can on FB for the babies, and i must say... there sure have been a lot! big hugs and best wishes, and of course CONGRATS on all of the little angels. hope to be joining the ranks soon.
have been SO drained lately. i've been nesting and napping like a crazy person. since being on mat, i've cleaned so much that now if i go a day without doing it, it makes me panic! lol. 

had my OB appt today, all is well. 
i was up most of the night with the worst tailbone pain and cramps ever. no tummy hardening though. i have a bad tailbone as-is, but last nite i couldnt lay down without feeling like i'd cry. had a pre-natal massage today, he says im carrying all of my tension thru my left side. shocking, since she hangs out on the right lol. 

anyone else completely written off energy at this pt?
i asked my doc today how long he would let me go overdue, if it came down to it... and he said no more than 7 days, thank goodness, as the cervical pains are getting worse and worse. and i no longer feel like i'm carrying a tiny little baby anymore... but rather a full sized human. lol. i see little limbs.. arms and legs... sliding across my tummy about a hundred times a day. little fists and feet popping out. i feel like i'm too small for her! my poor girl. i'm gaining on avg about 1lb/week... is that too little???

steph and kris; are the boys able to understand whats going on enough to be getting excited about the new siblings on the way? i feel like 2nd children will open a lot of new firsts for the first babies... not only will u guys have gotten to see them go thru all of the stuff the new babies will... but u get to see them learn how to interact with the little ones... first time they are able to hold them, play with them, help bathe them, etc.. i think that must be as exciting as all of new babies new firsts. i can't wait till i'm able to say the same <3


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> afm- its 930am here at the moment and i had an omg im in labour moment last night lol. i was contracting for 3hrs straight starting at about 8.5min apart and then got down to 7min apart lasting 55seconds. they were so regular. i even had a shower to see if they would stop and they didnt, so i went to bed and we dtd and i was still getting them so i thought that i would try and sleep and if i couldnt then i would call the hospital and tell them. but i went to sleep and woke up still here this morning :shrug:
> doesnt really suprise me. i had the EXACT same thing with jesse. i was contracting with him for a whole week before and was classified in slow labour. makes me wonder if she will try make an appearance at the end of next weekish, because i for some reason hav a very strong feeling about the 17th or 18th

I had this with my DD & ended up going into hospital in the middle of the night as 'contractions' were about 5-10 mins apart.....Got there & the midwifes were al like, these babies just come when they are ready

Was hooked up to monitor, tightnings were strong & regular, Doctor came to check me (internally) & said I wasnt in labour! :dohh:

I was kept in overnight, by the next afternoon (after a restless night) the tightnings eased

Then had no more problems & she was born via her planned csection birthdate...:baby:

I must be honest Tiger, I know exactly how your feeling (I was the same with DD) & I know how much you really want your Daughter to be here already, even come early....

But if you do make it to your csection date, its a much, much calmer birth than when you are in labour already, I also think it makes recovery a little easier, as your body hasnt been through quite so much :hugs:




tiger said:


> ive had so many people tell me that it wont be as nice now that i know her birthday and her sex etc :saywhat: ummm i am pretty sure that it is still going to be amazing to hold my daughter for the first time and see what she looks like etc .

:grr: Let me at 'em :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Almost Mama said:


> anyone else completely written off energy at this pt?

Totally & DD is teething back teeth, so waking up alot at night too :wacko:

The way im looking at it....When LO arrives, im gonna be up a heck of a lot more & may not get naps in the day to catch up :dohh:

Im trying to make the most of what sleep I can grab right now :sleep:


----------



## saphire76

Congrats babyc!!! So exciting.

Amanda I love the outfit! Can't wait wait to dress up my little one.

I am in so much pain from these hemroids I can't take it!!! Also I feel this insane pressure in my vagina and she is so low of I lay on my side I feel like she's down there. I don't know if it sounds stupid but I keep thinking I'm in labor but without the normal contractions and I'm going to miss getting to the hospital or miss the episural ect. I don't k ow if that's even possible but I am in pain and crying but don't know if it's anything or if sometimes it just sucks this bad and nothing is happening :( I am 90% effaced does a thin cervix cause pain? Ugh!!! I'm sorry for the rant but who else would I say this to but you ladies


----------



## Junebugs

Almost Mama said:


> hi ladies :)
> i've been keeping up where i can on FB for the babies, and i must say... there sure have been a lot! big hugs and best wishes, and of course CONGRATS on all of the little angels. hope to be joining the ranks soon.
> have been SO drained lately. i've been nesting and napping like a crazy person. since being on mat, i've cleaned so much that now if i go a day without doing it, it makes me panic! lol.
> 
> had my OB appt today, all is well.
> i was up most of the night with the worst tailbone pain and cramps ever. no tummy hardening though. i have a bad tailbone as-is, but last nite i couldnt lay down without feeling like i'd cry. had a pre-natal massage today, he says im carrying all of my tension thru my left side. shocking, since she hangs out on the right lol.
> 
> anyone else completely written off energy at this pt?
> i asked my doc today how long he would let me go overdue, if it came down to it... and he said no more than 7 days, thank goodness, as the cervical pains are getting worse and worse. and i no longer feel like i'm carrying a tiny little baby anymore... but rather a full sized human. lol. i see little limbs.. arms and legs... sliding across my tummy about a hundred times a day. little fists and feet popping out. i feel like i'm too small for her! my poor girl. i'm gaining on avg about 1lb/week... is that too little???
> 
> steph and kris; are the boys able to understand whats going on enough to be getting excited about the new siblings on the way? i feel like 2nd children will open a lot of new firsts for the first babies... not only will u guys have gotten to see them go thru all of the stuff the new babies will... but u get to see them learn how to interact with the little ones... first time they are able to hold them, play with them, help bathe them, etc.. i think that must be as exciting as all of new babies new firsts. i can't wait till i'm able to say the same <3

I just realized you live is sauga!!! I can't believe i never noticed it before! I lived in Etobicoke before i got married then moved to Ajax. We are so close! 

I am sorry about your pain, i know what you mean thou. I get alot of that pain too but it comes and goes.


----------



## Jokerette

tiger said:


> fxd tiggertea
> congrats babyc ! :happydance:
> guppy i would say that all sounds very promising !
> 
> afm- its 930am here at the moment and i had an omg im in labour moment last night lol. i was contracting for 3hrs straight starting at about 8.5min apart and then got down to 7min apart lasting 55seconds. they were so regular. i even had a shower to see if they would stop and they didnt, so i went to bed and we dtd and i was still getting them so i thought that i would try and sleep and if i couldnt then i would call the hospital and tell them. but i went to sleep and woke up still here this morning :shrug:
> doesnt really suprise me. i had the EXACT same thing with jesse. i was contracting with him for a whole week before and was classified in slow labour. makes me wonder if she will try make an appearance at the end of next weekish, because i for some reason hav a very strong feeling about the 17th or 18th

Tiger wow! I definitely would have thought that was the real thing starting up!!! It sounds like it might be soon though :) I'm very excited for you to meet your baby girl!



saphire76 said:


> Congrats babyc!!! So exciting.
> 
> Amanda I love the outfit! Can't wait wait to dress up my little one.
> 
> I am in so much pain from these hemroids I can't take it!!! Also I feel this insane pressure in my vagina and she is so low of I lay on my side I feel like she's down there. I don't know if it sounds stupid but I keep thinking I'm in labor but without the normal contractions and I'm going to miss getting to the hospital or miss the episural ect. I don't k ow if that's even possible but I am in pain and crying but don't know if it's anything or if sometimes it just sucks this bad and nothing is happening :( I am 90% effaced does a thin cervix cause pain? Ugh!!! I'm sorry for the rant but who else would I say this to but you ladies

Saphire :( I'm so sorry youre in so much pain... your almost done!!! stay strong. And you can say anything to us on here! :hugs:

------------------------------------------------------------------
AFM- I had my first isolated contraction today. It started in the front and then i felt it in my lower back as well. It was only about 30 seconds long, and i ahvent had any since... sigh. But, its progress! I have a Dr. appt tomorrow, i hope they do an internal and I'd love for them to do a membrane sweep too! but,... i think they wont because technically they like to wait until after 39 weeks at my place and I will be 38+6 (ugh)


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Junebugs!!!!

:hugs: Saphire. :( Sorry you're feeling so spent. You too Sam. :|


----------



## Almost Mama

Junebugs said:


> Almost Mama said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :)
> i've been keeping up where i can on FB for the babies, and i must say... there sure have been a lot! big hugs and best wishes, and of course CONGRATS on all of the little angels. hope to be joining the ranks soon.
> have been SO drained lately. i've been nesting and napping like a crazy person. since being on mat, i've cleaned so much that now if i go a day without doing it, it makes me panic! lol.
> 
> had my OB appt today, all is well.
> i was up most of the night with the worst tailbone pain and cramps ever. no tummy hardening though. i have a bad tailbone as-is, but last nite i couldnt lay down without feeling like i'd cry. had a pre-natal massage today, he says im carrying all of my tension thru my left side. shocking, since she hangs out on the right lol.
> 
> anyone else completely written off energy at this pt?
> i asked my doc today how long he would let me go overdue, if it came down to it... and he said no more than 7 days, thank goodness, as the cervical pains are getting worse and worse. and i no longer feel like i'm carrying a tiny little baby anymore... but rather a full sized human. lol. i see little limbs.. arms and legs... sliding across my tummy about a hundred times a day. little fists and feet popping out. i feel like i'm too small for her! my poor girl. i'm gaining on avg about 1lb/week... is that too little???
> 
> steph and kris; are the boys able to understand whats going on enough to be getting excited about the new siblings on the way? i feel like 2nd children will open a lot of new firsts for the first babies... not only will u guys have gotten to see them go thru all of the stuff the new babies will... but u get to see them learn how to interact with the little ones... first time they are able to hold them, play with them, help bathe them, etc.. i think that must be as exciting as all of new babies new firsts. i can't wait till i'm able to say the same <3
> 
> I just realized you live is sauga!!! I can't believe i never noticed it before! I lived in Etobicoke before i got married then moved to Ajax. We are so close!
> 
> I am sorry about your pain, i know what you mean thou. I get alot of that pain too but it comes and goes.Click to expand...

EEP!! that's crazy! i live near the oakville boarder. not far off from the square one area. etobicoke is basically... a stones throw away! lol. 

I don't drive (im a giant chicken lol), only the wifey, but if you're in the area once it warms up, we should meet up for a play date :) that would be super fun!


----------



## Almost Mama

Guppy051708 said:


> went to the bathroom and lost soooooo much of my plug...i never lost anywhere near that amount-EVER with isaiah or during this pregnancy! It was HUGE and an insane amount (no blood though). So i get curious....erm yeah, my cervix is so thin it almost doesn't even exist! I think its less than 1/2 a cm (effacement). The babys head is SOOOOOOOOOO low i couldn't even check dilation! The head is so much in the way, i just can't do it! Im still not convinced this means labor anytime in the very near future, but wow! :shock: i was not expecting that-at all! I have never ever made this much progress with Isaiah until WELLL established active labor! Its so weird!!!! lol
> 
> .... maybe i should go make those freezer meals ive been meaning to make...and clean the house....i have ZERO motivation...but yuck! My house haha.
> 
> Chiro appt tonight. That should be interesting!

aww steph, that sounds promising!!!!!!! im so excited for you. i know you aren't convinced it means anything, but i'm sending you lots of labordust nonetheless. :hugs:
keep us posted!!!! ill be FB stalking you, as BNB is too tiny on my blackberry and just makes me flustered, and i'm usually either too busy sleeping or cleaning to make it onto the actuallll computer, LOL... (yaa... maybe that translates a little to "im getting to be a lazy bum"):dohh:


----------



## Almost Mama

*Saphire!!!!!*
omg lol. i'm in SUCH discomfort with my lady-bits as welllllll! lol. i feel like i've become swollen, and sensitive, and tender, and as embarassing as it sounds... and i'd never admit this anywhere but in this forum LOL.... i've found myself saying "even my cookie feels fat!!!" more than i'd care for :haha:
it's strange.. because its the outsideeee that feels most swelly and whatnot, i'm sorry if that's TMI. lol. but i'm so relieved to see someone else talking about it!


----------



## Jokerette

Almost Mama said:



> *Saphire!!!!!*
> omg lol. i'm in SUCH discomfort with my lady-bits as welllllll! lol. i feel like i've become swollen, and sensitive, and tender, and as embarassing as it sounds... and i'd never admit this anywhere but in this forum LOL.... i've found myself saying "even my cookie feels fat!!!" more than i'd care for :haha:
> it's strange.. because its the outsideeee that feels most swelly and whatnot, i'm sorry if that's TMI. lol. but i'm so relieved to see someone else talking about it!

:rofl: you're not alone! Mine is just sore all over also!!


----------



## tiger

kelly - i agree, i think making it to my section date would be so much more calm and relaxed. plus i want to know how much she weighs full term :haha:
the weeks just seem to be dragging now ! 

and yep, ill put my hand up for swollen lady bits too ! and its the same, the outside that feels so swollen. its all the pressure of babies head pushing down


----------



## becstar

Congrats babyc!


----------



## ellitigg

Sounds like things are progressing for a few of you! I've had two days of pinky stringy discharge now (sorry TMI). Am feeling uncomfortable and slightly hurty around my bump but not contractions I don't think. I'm so impatient to have this baby before my sweep on Monday!!

Sorry to hear about your sister Amanda :hugs: Hope she is well soon.

My parents have bought a webcam and got setup on skype so that they can watch bub grow up. They are about 5 hours away so we only see them a few times a year. It's so sweet of them :)


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> Sounds like things are progressing for a few of you! I've had two days of pinky stringy discharge now (sorry TMI). Am feeling uncomfortable and slightly hurty around my bump but not contractions I don't think. I'm so impatient to have this baby before my sweep on Monday!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your sister Amanda :hugs: Hope she is well soon.
> 
> My parents have bought a webcam and got setup on skype so that they can watch bub grow up. They are about 5 hours away so we only see them a few times a year. It's so sweet of them :)

I was thinking about you yesterday evening when the snow started coming down. Did you get much? X


----------



## saphire76

That's great ellitigg! I couldn't imagine not having my parents in the next town. That will be nice for all of you.

Every night I swear is the night but nope in my bed in the am so far.


----------



## monkeydo

Hi guys, not had chance to catch up until now, our yellow bump turned blue on Monday at 1:02pm

Jasper was born at the birth centre in the pool after an unmedicated hypnobirth, 6lb 13oz, it was amazing. I had a retained placenta and nearly had to be operated on but luckily I found the energy to push it out when the obstetrician basically put her hand up and pulled - ouchie!! 

I'll write a full birth story at some point.

Congrats to all the babies who've arrived recently too xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000557.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## saphire76

Congrats monkey! What a cutie :)


----------



## mumanddad

monkeydo said:


> Hi guys, not had chance to catch up until now, our yellow bump turned blue on Monday at 1:02pm
> 
> Jasper was born at the birth centre in the pool after an unmedicated hypnobirth, 6lb 13oz, it was amazing. I had a retained placenta and nearly had to be operated on but luckily I found the energy to push it out when the obstetrician basically put her hand up and pulled - ouchie!!
> 
> I'll write a full birth story at some point.
> 
> Congrats to all the babies who've arrived recently too xx

Congratulations hun and yay for another boy, he is so cute x


----------



## KellyC75

monkeydo said:


> Hi guys, not had chance to catch up until now, our yellow bump turned blue on Monday at 1:02pm
> 
> Jasper was born at the birth centre in the pool after an unmedicated hypnobirth, 6lb 13oz, it was amazing. I had a retained placenta and nearly had to be operated on but luckily I found the energy to push it out when the obstetrician basically put her hand up and pulled - ouchie!!
> 
> I'll write a full birth story at some point.
> 
> Congrats to all the babies who've arrived recently too xx

Many Congrats ~ :baby::cloud9: He is adorable


----------



## becstar

Oh monkey, he is beautiful. X


----------



## Junebugs

Almost mama- We should totally do that!! :)

Elllitigg- Sounds like you are making some good progress!!

Monkey- He is so handsome! Congratulation!


----------



## Jokerette

Have you guys heard of Project 365? It's when you take a photo of something everyday for a year. I think I'm going to try this with Kenny... A picture of just his face and then maybe put them tigerher in a time-lapse video or something. I might buy a cheapie camera or something I can leave in the nursery so it's always there... I'm excited! If I fail I could always down it to one per week ;)


----------



## monkeydo

Aww thanks guys!

Birth story - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/877828-positive-birth-story-unmedicated-hypnobirth-jasper.html#post15501207


----------



## GossipGirly

Congrats monkey, where is guppi? She better be waiting her turn rofl xx


----------



## ellitigg

Monkey - Congratulations! He's a handsome boy! I love the name Jasper but DH wouldn't let me have it lol

Mumanddad - yes! We got about 3 inches. I live over near Oundle which always seems to get a little more than Peterborough itself. Did you get much? We've just driven out in it to get supplies for the weekend and it wasn't too awful - mainly just getting on and off our drive which is a bit slopey.

And yeah, where is Guppy? It sounded like she was making some progress yesterday. I think she's going to beat me! I've been so uncomfortable today, I swear he's got to be here soon. I got the weirdest really strong pain on the left side of my back which lasted about 10 minutes and then went away. I've had no appetite and feeling a bit icky. My due date is tomorrow!


----------



## sparklez

Congratulations monkey, lovely birth story


----------



## Junebugs

monkeydo said:


> Aww thanks guys!
> 
> Birth story - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/877828-positive-birth-story-unmedicated-hypnobirth-jasper.html#post15501207

Great birth story hun!! I think thou that you meant to put "Sunday *Febuary* 5th" not January 5th at the beginning... :)


----------



## Junebugs

ellitigg said:


> Monkey - Congratulations! He's a handsome boy! I love the name Jasper but DH wouldn't let me have it lol
> 
> Mumanddad - yes! We got about 3 inches. I live over near Oundle which always seems to get a little more than Peterborough itself. Did you get much? We've just driven out in it to get supplies for the weekend and it wasn't too awful - mainly just getting on and off our drive which is a bit slopey.
> 
> And yeah, where is Guppy? It sounded like she was making some progress yesterday. I think she's going to beat me! I've been so uncomfortable today, I swear he's got to be here soon. I got the weirdest really strong pain on the left side of my back which lasted about 10 minutes and then went away. I've had no appetite and feeling a bit icky. My due date is tomorrow!

I am so Jealous but happy for you! I think you will beat me, last night after my sweep i had lost some of my mucus plug and felt a bit crampy overnight but this morning..... nothing :(


----------



## ellitigg

Junebugs said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Monkey - Congratulations! He's a handsome boy! I love the name Jasper but DH wouldn't let me have it lol
> 
> Mumanddad - yes! We got about 3 inches. I live over near Oundle which always seems to get a little more than Peterborough itself. Did you get much? We've just driven out in it to get supplies for the weekend and it wasn't too awful - mainly just getting on and off our drive which is a bit slopey.
> 
> And yeah, where is Guppy? It sounded like she was making some progress yesterday. I think she's going to beat me! I've been so uncomfortable today, I swear he's got to be here soon. I got the weirdest really strong pain on the left side of my back which lasted about 10 minutes and then went away. I've had no appetite and feeling a bit icky. My due date is tomorrow!
> 
> I am so Jealous but happy for you! I think you will beat me, last night after my sweep i had lost some of my mucus plug and felt a bit crampy overnight but this morning..... nothing :(Click to expand...

Not so sure I'll beat you. Things are definitely moving in the right direction but making really slow progress. Nothing that I could honestly call a contraction, just uncomfortableness. :dust: for both of us!


----------



## Junebugs

ellitigg said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Monkey - Congratulations! He's a handsome boy! I love the name Jasper but DH wouldn't let me have it lol
> 
> Mumanddad - yes! We got about 3 inches. I live over near Oundle which always seems to get a little more than Peterborough itself. Did you get much? We've just driven out in it to get supplies for the weekend and it wasn't too awful - mainly just getting on and off our drive which is a bit slopey.
> 
> And yeah, where is Guppy? It sounded like she was making some progress yesterday. I think she's going to beat me! I've been so uncomfortable today, I swear he's got to be here soon. I got the weirdest really strong pain on the left side of my back which lasted about 10 minutes and then went away. I've had no appetite and feeling a bit icky. My due date is tomorrow!
> 
> I am so Jealous but happy for you! I think you will beat me, last night after my sweep i had lost some of my mucus plug and felt a bit crampy overnight but this morning..... nothing :(Click to expand...
> 
> Not so sure I'll beat you. Things are definitely moving in the right direction but making really slow progress. Nothing that I could honestly call a contraction, just uncomfortableness. :dust: for both of us!Click to expand...

LOL... I keep having times that i think "this could be it" then..... it all seems to go away!


----------



## becstar

Tell me about it! I get strong BHs from lunchtime onwards and they get a bit painful sometimes, and after my sweep yesterday I have been losing my plug (again) and cramping... I have back ache etc and am shattered. I just know that tonight will be like every other night though and I will wake up tomorrow contractionless and still pregnant.


----------



## becstar

Guppy, don't be jumping the queue!


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> Tell me about it! I get strong BHs from lunchtime onwards and they get a bit painful sometimes, and after my sweep yesterday I have been losing my plug (again) and cramping... I have back ache etc and am shattered. I just know that tonight will be like every other night though and I will wake up tomorrow contractionless and still pregnant.

I was just thinking about you hun!! I was hoping something was happening for you .... I have the same thing.. really strong sometimes painful contractions but nothing regular. I can feel alot of pain and pressure on my cervix aswell. 

I can't remember but i think you said La was overdue aswell right??? By how much?


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: im here all...still very pregnant :haha:

Was very disappointed to find the cervical change *sigh. The dang baby popped back up (thats common with 2+ moms), and so my cervix went back to whatever it was before...no longer paper thin....WTF?! lol ...on the bright side at least that means its super ripe and elastic and could go back to that easily...although it hasnt :dohh: oh well. Not that im complaining about this, since im not even to my EDD yet, but just interesting to note....Im still guessing another 42 weeker lol....although i would be 39+2 if it were based on LMP, so this will be interesting to find out....wonder who is going to have a real Valentines Day baby?! :kiss:

congrats monkey!

oh and the lady bits....when i sit or go to the bathroom i feel like this baby is just going to be pushed right out!

becstar - :haha: dont worry im pretty sure youre gonna go any day now, and i had loads of "signs" last time and still went almost 42 weeks, so i wont be skipping line :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Monkey! He's adorable, and I loooooove your name choice! Great birth story too! :D

Hang in there Junebugs! :hugs: I hope you have some excitement this weekend! :dust: for you, Elli, Guppy, Bec... heck, :dust: for everyone who's still waiting! :rofl:


----------



## ellitigg

Oh ANNNDDDD, for anyone else who's bodies have been clearing out regularly, are you getting crazy gurgling stomachs? The last 3 nights I've been sat here sounding like I have a velociraptor in my stomach, it gurgles so loudly. DH thinks it's very funny.

Anyway, taking myself off for early sleeps now. Here's hoping tonight is our night ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Congrats Monkey! He's adorable, and I loooooove your name choice! Great birth story too! :D
> 
> Hang in there Junebugs! :hugs: I hope you have some excitement this weekend! :dust: for you, Elli, Guppy, Bec... heck, :dust: for everyone who's still waiting! :rofl:


:hugs:


----------



## becstar

Junebugs said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! I get strong BHs from lunchtime onwards and they get a bit painful sometimes, and after my sweep yesterday I have been losing my plug (again) and cramping... I have back ache etc and am shattered. I just know that tonight will be like every other night though and I will wake up tomorrow contractionless and still pregnant.
> 
> I was just thinking about you hun!! I was hoping something was happening for you .... I have the same thing.. really strong sometimes painful contractions but nothing regular. I can feel alot of pain and pressure on my cervix aswell.
> 
> I can't remember but i think you said La was overdue aswell right??? By how much?Click to expand...

She was 16 days late, the induction took two days. 

Just convinced husband to dtd... At last!


----------



## becstar

Ps gupp, my cervix goes from thick to thin then back again. Baby definitely doesn't seem as low today.


----------



## Jokerette

Okay this might seem like a silly question, but i really don't know. I just went to my 38+6 appointment and I asked the doctor if he could do a membrane sweep. He said, well, it depends how things are progressing, we dont usually do them until right around your due date. I hinted that I wanted one and that I wanted to meet baby Kenny.

Then he did my internal exam (this was my first ever so i dont know what to expect), and he felt around etc... it was umcomfortable, but not seriously painful. He said I was 1cm dialted and my cervix was really soft, and he said he was surprised how low Kenny's head was. He said he could see my going into labor early or on my due date and didnt think I would go late. He said I could expect some blood and cramping tonight, but it isnt contractions unless they are regular and progress in intensity.

When he pulled his hand out it was bloody. Now its been an hour and I'm home and when i went to the bathroom and wiped there was red blood and also parts of what looked like my mucus plug. Im also feeling slightly crampy.

Do you think that he just did a normal internal exam, or did he do the sweep after all and just not say anything?


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> Okay this might seem like a silly question, but i really don't know. I just went to my 38+6 appointment and I asked the doctor if he could do a membrane sweep. He said, well, it depends how things are progressing, we dont usually do them until right around your due date. I hinted that I wanted one and that I wanted to meet baby Kenny.
> 
> Then he did my internal exam (this was my first ever so i dont know what to expect), and he felt around etc... it was umcomfortable, but not seriously painful. He said I was 1cm dialted and my cervix was really soft, and he said he was surprised how low Kenny's head was. He said he could see my going into labor early or on my due date and didnt think I would go late. He said I could expect some blood and cramping tonight, but it isnt contractions unless they are regular and progress in intensity.
> 
> When he pulled his hand out it was bloody. Now its been an hour and I'm home and when i went to the bathroom and wiped there was red blood and also parts of what looked like my mucus plug. Im also feeling slightly crampy.
> 
> Do you think that he just did a normal internal exam, or did he do the sweep after all and just not say anything?

I dont think he would have done a sweep without telling you ~ but who knows? :shrug:

Either way, good luck :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

KellyC75 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Okay this might seem like a silly question, but i really don't know. I just went to my 38+6 appointment and I asked the doctor if he could do a membrane sweep. He said, well, it depends how things are progressing, we dont usually do them until right around your due date. I hinted that I wanted one and that I wanted to meet baby Kenny.
> 
> Then he did my internal exam (this was my first ever so i dont know what to expect), and he felt around etc... it was umcomfortable, but not seriously painful. He said I was 1cm dialted and my cervix was really soft, and he said he was surprised how low Kenny's head was. He said he could see my going into labor early or on my due date and didnt think I would go late. He said I could expect some blood and cramping tonight, but it isnt contractions unless they are regular and progress in intensity.
> 
> When he pulled his hand out it was bloody. Now its been an hour and I'm home and when i went to the bathroom and wiped there was red blood and also parts of what looked like my mucus plug. Im also feeling slightly crampy.
> 
> Do you think that he just did a normal internal exam, or did he do the sweep after all and just not say anything?
> 
> I dont think he would have done a sweep without telling you ~ but who knows? :shrug:
> 
> Either way, good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Well i'm just not sure because I asked him to do one and then he kind of said "we'll see" and then proceeded to start the internal. This was not my normal doctor... it was a different doctor at the practice since I wanted to meet them all before I go into labor.


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> Well i'm just not sure because I asked him to do one and then he kind of said "we'll see" and then proceeded to start the internal. This was not my normal doctor... it was a different doctor at the practice since I wanted to meet them all before I go into labor.

Ahhh, the old 'we'll see'....My DS2 says that usually means yes when I say it! :haha:

Good luck ~ FX :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

He may have done a sweep...or maybe not...although in my experience, ive seen doctors do a lot of things to women without letting them know...like a sweep...or breaking their water :dohh: but that doesn't mean he did one. Im not insinuating that. But if he did, that could be why. And if he didn't then sometimes the first internal exam just does that to ppl-makes them spotty and crampy. It just goes with the territory. Some women get it...others do not....i have to admit...im disappointed he told you that you would go early or on the EDD....i think thats very foolish to tell a very pregnant woman! Maybe he will be right, but he has NO WAY of knowing, and if you go over its going to be even more stressful just because he said you wouldnt...sorry end rant lol, i hate when docs plant seeds like that lol


thanks becstar- that makes me feel better...i was like "WTF?!" lol i was kinda pissed that it went back :blush:


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> Okay this might seem like a silly question, but i really don't know. I just went to my 38+6 appointment and I asked the doctor if he could do a membrane sweep. He said, well, it depends how things are progressing, we dont usually do them until right around your due date. I hinted that I wanted one and that I wanted to meet baby Kenny.
> 
> Then he did my internal exam (this was my first ever so i dont know what to expect), and he felt around etc... it was umcomfortable, but not seriously painful. He said I was 1cm dialted and my cervix was really soft, and he said he was surprised how low Kenny's head was. He said he could see my going into labor early or on my due date and didnt think I would go late. He said I could expect some blood and cramping tonight, but it isnt contractions unless they are regular and progress in intensity.
> 
> When he pulled his hand out it was bloody. Now its been an hour and I'm home and when i went to the bathroom and wiped there was red blood and also parts of what looked like my mucus plug. Im also feeling slightly crampy.
> 
> Do you think that he just did a normal internal exam, or did he do the sweep after all and just not say anything?

No i had the exact same thing after my first exam... i was really crampy and had alot of blood (even clots). It all went away after about 3 days. Yesterday my Dr. did a real sweep and it was def. different from the exam he did the first time... it hurt alot more and he was really "digging" around in there.


----------



## saphire76

This sweep talk is scaring me. Sounds painful and I don't even like internals lol although the male dr checking was not painful but the female was.

So funny guppy you miss a few hrs and everyone thinks your giving birth :)


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy051708 said:


> He may have done a sweep...or maybe not...although in my experience, ive seen doctors do a lot of things to women without letting them know...like a sweep...or breaking their water :dohh: but that doesn't mean he did one. Im not insinuating that. But if he did, that could be why. And if he didn't then sometimes the first internal exam just does that to ppl-makes them spotty and crampy. It just goes with the territory. Some women get it...others do not....i have to admit...im disappointed he told you that you would go early or on the EDD....i think thats very foolish to tell a very pregnant woman! Maybe he will be right, but he has NO WAY of knowing, and if you go over its going to be even more stressful just because he said you wouldnt...sorry end rant lol, i hate when docs plant seeds like that lol

LOL, its cute that you are defensive of me. Dont worry, i know it doesnt matter what he says, baby will be here when he's ready ;)

I _hope_ he did a sweep. i was asking him to do one!


----------



## swanxxsong

I hate when doctors say crap like that too. Maybe because I'm bias due to being told that I would have Aria by noon for sure ... and clearly that didnt happen. That definitely played a part in my later breakdown of saying there was "obviously" something wrong with me and that's why I hadn't had her yet. 

/rant

Good luck ladies!!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> I hate when doctors say crap like that too. Maybe because I'm bias due to being told that I would have Aria by noon for sure ... and clearly that didnt happen. That definitely played a part in my later breakdown of saying there was "obviously" something wrong with me and that's why I hadn't had her yet.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! :)

I really didn't take offense at it and I wasn't bothered by it at all. He was saying based on the notes he looked at and the measurements from previous ultrasounds and just how I told him I've been feeling. He actually said a lot of times first time moms go late but I wouldn't be surprised if you went early or on time. It made me happy, and if Kenny does come late I'll be fine ;) don't worry!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh no Jokerette, I'm sure you're hella more sensible than I was. I'm not worried for you. :) I'm just bitter about how my nurse pissed me off haha.


----------



## saphire76

I can't stop crying. Besides this massive hemeroid that's killing me I have so much pressure pain in my vag that I swear she's going to fall out. Is there anyway to be in labor and not have contractions? Besides back labor because I don't have back pain. I'm ok when I'm sitting down pretty much but if I walk anywhere it hurts so bad. I can't believe what a baby I am being. I was not like this with DS. This is so different. I do have pain in my back but it not my lower back it's up in my shoulders like a gas bubble pain if you have had that.

Sorry for the rant but I just can't take it anymore.

I wonder if the end o pregnancy sucks so u don't mind giving birth do its over.


----------



## Jokerette

Oh saphire! :( I'm so sorry :(


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> I can't stop crying. Besides this massive hemeroid that's killing me I have so much pressure pain in my vag that I swear she's going to fall out. Is there anyway to be in labor and not have contractions? Besides back labor because I don't have back pain. I'm ok when I'm sitting down pretty much but if I walk anywhere it hurts so bad. I can't believe what a baby I am being. I was not like this with DS. This is so different. I do have pain in my back but it not my lower back it's up in my shoulders like a gas bubble pain if you have had that.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just can't take it anymore.
> 
> I wonder if the end o pregnancy sucks so u don't mind giving birth do its over.

:hugs:

Hope you have some cream for the hemaroid, im suffering too, find the cream helps for a short while though :thumbup:

Sorry you in so much pain, im getting alot of these pains & struggle to walk anywhere too far now :dohh:

The best thing I did to help, was take a couple of paracetomal & have a half decent nights rest :sleep:

Thinking of you :friends:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Saphire. :( :hugs: I'm so sorry for your pain love.


----------



## Junebugs

I just had a HUGEEEEEEEE blood show!!! I did not realize it would be that big!!! I have been having a ton of Braxton hicks contractions today both nothing serious yet! Hopefully things are moving for me ... fingers crossed!


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> I just had a HUGEEEEEEEE blood show!!! I did not realize it would be that big!!! I have been having a ton of Braxton hicks contractions today both nothing serious yet! Hopefully things are moving for me ... fingers crossed!

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Aww Saphire. I think the paracetemol is good advice. I've been having loads of pain and discomfort too, and I think you're right - it does help you get over the worries about labour because you just want it to all be done.

Yay Junebugs! :hugs:

I got up in the night to go to the bathroom and found that none of our hot taps are working which probably means a frozen pipe, or a burst one. It was about -6 here last night and now we can't turn the heating on until it's resolved in case the heat causes the pipe to explode. I'm due today and we so don't need this stress right now...plus it's a Saturday so it's going to be harder to get it fixed :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

Girls what is your discharge like? Iv just put it down to losing bits of plug but I'm worried I might have an infection, when I wipe there is a greeny snot like substance, do you think it's plug?


----------



## ellitigg

GossipGirly said:


> Girls what is your discharge like? Iv just put it down to losing bits of plug but I'm worried I might have an infection, when I wipe there is a greeny snot like substance, do you think it's plug?

I'm not an expert but I think green is generally an infection. I've been battling thrush for almost my whole pregnancy and I have had quite a lot of green discharge. As the last pessary didn't work for me, I'm just using cream until I give birth and then I can get treated properly with antibiotics. Does your midwife do urine samples at each appointment? They should be checking for white blood cells which would indicate an infection. I would probably get it checked out, particularly if you're getting any itching or anything. The doctor or midwife should be able to give you a little swab thing which you can do yourself and give back to them and they send it off for testing. Nice and straightforward :)


----------



## GossipGirly

No itching at all, and doesnt seem to have a bad smell :/ x


----------



## becstar

Nah, green mucus plug is fine... Mine is green, pink, brown, clearish... All kinds! My first ever show looked like an elephant had sneezed on my leg! 

My baby seems to have popped back up again as I can walk without pain or waddling today. Bah! Having constant mucus plug loss though...


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> Aww Saphire. I think the paracetemol is good advice. I've been having loads of pain and discomfort too, and I think you're right - it does help you get over the worries about labour because you just want it to all be done.
> 
> Yay Junebugs! :hugs:
> 
> I got up in the night to go to the bathroom and found that none of our hot taps are working which probably means a frozen pipe, or a burst one. It was about -6 here last night and now we can't turn the heating on until it's resolved in case the heat causes the pipe to explode. I'm due today and we so don't need this stress right now...plus it's a Saturday so it's going to be harder to get it fixed :cry:

Oh shit thats not good, hopefully you can get someone out asap. 

It was -13 here in whittlesey i wacked my heating on the highest and we was still cold x


----------



## GossipGirly

Been to get checked get results in 3 days but baby moving well and lots of braxtons being recorded and I didn't know that's what they were haha x


----------



## sparklez

saphire76 said:


> I can't stop crying. Besides this massive hemeroid that's killing me I have so much pressure pain in my vag that I swear she's going to fall out. Is there anyway to be in labor and not have contractions? Besides back labor because I don't have back pain. I'm ok when I'm sitting down pretty much but if I walk anywhere it hurts so bad. I can't believe what a baby I am being. I was not like this with DS. This is so different. I do have pain in my back but it not my lower back it's up in my shoulders like a gas bubble pain if you have had that.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just can't take it anymore.
> 
> I wonder if the end o pregnancy sucks so u don't mind giving birth do its over.

I had back pain for 2/3 days before my waters went, put it down to her getting heavier but think it was a sign of imminent labour. 

Also found out she was OP (but I didn't have back pain during labour) which goes some way to explaining why labour was so long. can't wait to get my notes and find out what actually happened! the midwives were rubbish at keeping us informed and kept contradicting each other and even themselves:growlmad:. Had a meeting with the supervisor of midwives yesterday and got a few questions answered she kept pushing us for debrief with the consultant but we put her off (about 6 times) and kept asking for a copy of the notes, she gave up in the end but it's really geting to me that every midwife we speak to says "oh yes I've discussed it with ....(midwife that was there)" or "I've read your notes so can answer your questions" well that's great for you but I want to read the notes myself not just get told select bits by you. Rant over :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry I can't catch up because....

 MY WATER BROKE!!!!!!!!!!​
I rolled over because isaiah was in the monitor crying. 
Was telling DH to go and give him milk.
When i rolled over my water went everywhere in bed!
 No contractions yet, but it happened at 7:35am 
& it's only been 10 minutes​


----------



## becstar

You bloody queue jumper! Haha, great news. Good luck lovely lady. X


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:
Im blaming it on the snow storm and the low pressure system :haha:
Ill send em your way :winkwink:

oh and I called the MW and they are at a homebirth right now!!! Ahh! lol she said not to worry though-they would figure something out.


----------



## amandad192

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry I can't catch up because....
> 
> MY WATER BROKE!!!!!!!!!!​
> I rolled over because isaiah was in the monitor crying.
> Was telling DH to go and give him milk.
> When i rolled over my water went everywhere in bed!
> No contractions yet, but it happened at 7:35am
> & it's only been 10 minutes​

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Best of luck!!


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: Def not contracting yet...i know i'll go into labor today, but man, so weird how different it is than with isaiahs! Its was more a gush, that keeps leaking. Isaiahs was just leaks and contractions started off immediatly with him.


----------



## Jokerette

Saphire- is your hemmorhoid thrombosed? If it is that painful you might consider getting it treated. It's very simple, they make a tiny slit in it to release the pressure of the trapped blood clot... Instant relief! I know from experience and even though I was so embarrassed I'm so glad I got it fixed! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy it's just like you said... Labor index is high in NH and there's a low pressure system!!! Can I join you, pretty please? ;) hee hee


----------



## Guppy051708

PooF! Sending it your way lol, your so close to me! :dust:


----------



## ellitigg

Oh wow Guppy! That's great news. Even if I'm totally jealous! Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls!
I think im going to *try* and sleep. Its been 2 hours since my water broke and still nothing, so im just going to chill....

Please do NOT mention anything on my FB page :shhh:


----------



## Jokerette

Good idea, get some rest! I'd be too excited to sleep lol, I hope you have a speedy delivery!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha i am trying my best to nap on the couch...im too excited though! haha


----------



## swanxxsong

:rofl: Guppy is jumping queue and not waiting her turn! For shame!  But for real, congrats chick! I'm excited to hear news as it comes. Rest up!

FX for all of you who are losing plugs and things. Hopefully we get a nice slew of babies born this weekend!

AFM, I tried to go to bed at 10 last night, and Aria decided we needed to be up all night, crying and cluster-feeding and screaming and fussing and it was miserable. From 10pm - 8am I slept maybe 2 hours total, broken into pieces. :| We took her in this morning for a checkup because we had been discussing her reflux issues at her 1 month appointment, but last night was the first really bad night of her having problems with it. I felt awful, because she was obviously so miserable and in so much pain. Hopefully what they gave me for her problems works! I just hate seeing her be so unhappy and finding myself incapable of making her feel relief. :( She's finally fast asleep now, so after her 10am feed, I'm hoping she conks back out so I can get some rest. Fingers. Crossed. :lol: 

Anyone with reflux experience, I'm open to all ideas, suggestions, etc on how to help make her more comfortable. She slept a little bit in her carseat last night, and a little on her tummy (on Daddy's tummy), otherwise she was inconsolable.


----------



## Junebugs

*YAY GUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::loopy::bunny::bunny:


----------



## monkeydo

Good luck Guppy!!!


----------



## saphire76

Jokerette said:


> Saphire- is your hemmorhoid thrombosed? If it is that painful you might consider getting it treated. It's very simple, they make a tiny slit in it to release the pressure of the trapped blood clot... Instant relief! I know from experience and even though I was so embarrassed I'm so glad I got it fixed! Good luck hun :hugs:

Not sure what that means but it's huge and outside and very painful to the touch. Can I do something about it pregnant? My dr said creams but it has gotten worse. Do they numb u? I couldn't imagine someone slicing into it if I can't wipe without cringing tmi


----------



## saphire76

Junebugs moving along.....

Yay guppy thinking of you fast and easy labor and delivery :)


----------



## saphire76

Ellit I hope u can get those pipes taken care of soon. That stinks


----------



## mumanddad

Woohoo guppy, thats how my waters went in my first pregnancy.

I hope the little one doesnt keep you waiting long x


----------



## Jokerette

saphire76 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> Saphire- is your hemmorhoid thrombosed? If it is that painful you might consider getting it treated. It's very simple, they make a tiny slit in it to release the pressure of the trapped blood clot... Instant relief! I know from experience and even though I was so embarrassed I'm so glad I got it fixed! Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Not sure what that means but it's huge and outside and very painful to the touch. Can I do something about it pregnant? My dr said creams but it has gotten worse. Do they numb u? I couldn't imagine someone slicing into it if I can't wipe without cringing tmiClick to expand...

Basically thrombosed is when it is not just a skin tag, but almost like a tight bubble that is painful to the touch. Sometimes it's purplish. When I got it done I went to the emergency room because it was late Saturday night and I just couldn't take it one more second. Yes, try did a tiny numbing shot which I barely felt and then sliced it. I didn't even feel it. Once the numbing wore off it didn't hurt at all anymore! For a few days I had ti wipe gently, using Tucks wipes or a damp peice of toilet paper. Just to keep I clean. It healed great and I'm so glad I got it taken care of. I can't see pregnancy being an issue for not being able to fix it. If you google thrombosed hemmorhoid and read about them they don't really go away on their own very quickly. It takes a long time for the body to reabsorb the clot. If you want to try to have your body reabsorb it rather than having it opened then the best thing to do is 2 or 3 hot sits baths per day. Good luck hun!! :( :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

I'm feeling a bit more positive this evening! We managed to find where the frozen pipe was and thaw it and (fingers crossed) it doesn't appear to have burst. We don't know for sure as part of it is underground but I think everything is working and without paying a plumber :wohoo: 

Although I didn't feel like it, DH took me out and we wandered around the shops for a while. It did help to get out but still no progress on the baby front :( I will have to get my baby fix by waiting for Guppy's news!


----------



## becstar

Elli when was your due date? 

We has a frozen pipe oday too!


----------



## Guppy051708

Still no contractions :sad1: ive tried everything from eating, sleeping, walking, step climbing, cooking, relaxing, breast pump, RRLT, and black cohash...nothing :(


----------



## Jokerette

Oh how frustrating Guppy! :( I bet they'll start soon! I've been keeping DH informed of your progress too, he feels like he knows you, and he says congrats and good luck! :) he says can you get some black-market pitocin so you can have the home birth :rofl: kidding of course


----------



## TeQuiero

Guppy I am KMFX that something starts to happen ASAP for you!! 

Monkeydo, congrats on baby Jasper!!

I hope everyone is doing well. Everyone with cold weather stay safe!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Jokerette said:


> Oh how frustrating Guppy! :( I bet they'll start soon! I've been keeping DH informed of your progress too, he feels like he knows you, and he says congrats and good luck! :) h*e says can you get some black-market pitocin so you can have the home birth * kidding of course

:rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

Il let you off guppy as you went so over with Isaiah, I hope something happens for you, my waters went with Libby and then 3 days later moving so had to get induced, so get bouncing lol xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope something happens soon for you Guppy. If you lived closer I'd take ya horseback riding. ;) maybe go off roading in your vehicle?! :rofl: hope it happens soon!


----------



## becstar

Guppy, try youtube for some acupressure/reflexology videos?


----------



## Guppy051708

already did pressure points and ball :( ...for the last 40 min ive been getting these tightening snesations that start low and radiate. they dont hurt at all though but are about every 10 min :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

these tightening sensations are coming about every 10 minutes for the last hour....still do not hurt-at all.
The MW txted me and she thought it was labor :D...said its my uterus warming up :thumbup: Lets hope so! Im ready to get the show on the road! ...my grandpaps birthday would be tomorrow if he were still alive....id love it if he were born on the 12th for that reason...but id love to be done with this too :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Sounds like good progress!!!

Good luck Guppy! :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

becstar said:


> Elli when was your due date?
> 
> We has a frozen pipe oday too!

It's today, I'm just being impatient. It's felt like things started happening a few days ago with lots of bloody show and random pains but no progress since then!

I was going to suggest acupressure too. Hope things progress soon for you Guppy x


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck guppy!!! hopefully you will have your little one in your arms tomorrow..

Elli- how much bloody show did you have? Was it mucus mixed with alot of blood. I had alot more today after my walk but nothing else yet


----------



## becstar

Like last time with La, I have been having show for days... Every time I go to the loo, there is something. 

Come on babies!


----------



## TeQuiero

Good luck Guppy!! 

I hope that everyone who is having show gets lucky soon!! :D


----------



## saphire76

Do you always wait for contractions if your water breaks? Or just because it's a home birth? I assumed if my water broke I should head immediately to the hospital is that not the case?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Depends on what your dr or mw says, but mine says definitely head to the hospital if your water breaks.


----------



## swanxxsong

Mine said to call if my water broke but that they would likely ask me to come in to be checked anyway. So if your water breaks at home I'd say give them a ring and see what they suggest. :)


----------



## tiger

guppy - im so flipping jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you have no bloody idea ! :rofl:
congrats 2 weeks over and 2 weeks under ! 
afm- im in constant pain all the darn time :cry:
with jesse i was in slow early labour for the week before hand, contracting on and off, and they were def contractions because they got painful, but then subsided and im having the exact same thing this time :(
keep having contractions but then they stop. im so angry at my body. i wish it would either go into definate labour or let me enjoy the next 11 days and be pain free!

and holly is sitting so low that it really hurts to sit down and i feel like im sitting on her head. so painful


----------



## Jokerette

Thinking of you Guppy!


----------



## saphire76

tiger said:


> guppy - im so flipping jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you have no bloody idea ! :rofl:
> congrats 2 weeks over and 2 weeks under !
> afm- im in constant pain all the darn time :cry:
> with jesse i was in slow early labour for the week before hand, contracting on and off, and they were def contractions because they got painful, but then subsided and im having the exact same thing this time :(
> keep having contractions but then they stop. im so angry at my body. i wish it would either go into definate labour or let me enjoy the next 11 days and be pain free!
> 
> and holly is sitting so low that it really hurts to sit down and i feel like im sitting on her head. so painful

I agree totally with you!! Stinks being in such pain at the end. I could get so much done at home now that I'm not working but I can't cause it hurts :(


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry I can't catch up because....
> 
> MY WATER BROKE!!!!!!!!!!​
> I rolled over because isaiah was in the monitor crying.
> Was telling DH to go and give him milk.
> When i rolled over my water went everywhere in bed!
> No contractions yet, but it happened at 7:35am
> & it's only been 10 minutes​


:happydance: Good luck Guppy ~ Hope those tightnings get stronger & your LO arrives real soon :baby::cloud9::happydance:



swanxxsong said:


> AFM, I tried to go to bed at 10 last night, and Aria decided we needed to be up all night, crying and cluster-feeding and screaming and fussing and it was miserable. From 10pm - 8am I slept maybe 2 hours total, broken into pieces. :| We took her in this morning for a checkup because we had been discussing her reflux issues at her 1 month appointment, but last night was the first really bad night of her having problems with it. I felt awful, because she was obviously so miserable and in so much pain. Hopefully what they gave me for her problems works! I just hate seeing her be so unhappy and finding myself incapable of making her feel relief. :( She's finally fast asleep now, so after her 10am feed, I'm hoping she conks back out so I can get some rest. Fingers. Crossed. :lol:
> 
> Anyone with reflux experience, I'm open to all ideas, suggestions, etc on how to help make her more comfortable. She slept a little bit in her carseat last night, and a little on her tummy (on Daddy's tummy), otherwise she was inconsolable.

Yes....My DD had reflux ~ It was totally awful :cry: I had to stop breastfeeding, as she was in so much pain feeding, she was only getting the foremilk & thus making it worse :cry:

The best suggestions I have are: 

Feed as upright as you can
Prop her bed up a little at the head end 
Go see the Doctor ~ My DD had to have meds, but they really helped

There is a great, fantastic in fact thread on here, I joined when DD was first diagnosed & they are so helpful, I always pop back now :friends:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/506794-reflux-help-support-thread.html

Wishing you the very best, it isnt easy....My DD was my first child to suffer from it & it made the other children as babies seem soooooo easy, im praying this LO doesnt have it :nope: FX FX FX FX


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm jealous, too!! My hips have been hurting and I've been having BH and cramps since last night. :(
At this point, I'm convinced I'm going to be one of the last in here to have my baby. :(
Good luck, Guppy, and anyone else who's in the early stages... more babies to come soon... I can feel it!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> I'm jealous, too!! My hips have been hurting and I've been having BH and cramps since last night. :(
> At this point, I'm convinced I'm going to be one of the last in here to have my baby. :(

:hugs: Id forgotton how hard these last weeks are :hug:

Having the hip pains too, finding it hard to walk far :dohh:

Lots of painful BH ~ Even had to sit down the other day whilst out 

If it helps.......Your having your LO before me! :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you Kelly! I so appreciate it!

The doctor was impressed because she was 8lb 3oz on Tuesday and 8lb 10oz today, so she said that she clearly is eating more than enough and thankfully, weight issues are no big deal at the moment. I'm grateful for that much. But she has major issues after eating, especially at night. During feeds, she'll sometimes arch her back and grunt or scream but I can usually bribe her back to the boob. After feeds, I burp her and during the day, I'm usually holding her for a long time so she settles nicely and falls back asleep, or is awake and happy. At night, though, I would try to hold her upright as long as possible but when exhaustion would hit, I'd try to sleep with her and she'd wail. Last night she wailed and flailed and arched anytime we put her down for 5 hours. We got her to nap briefly in her carseat. This afternoon we took her newborn lounger (by boppy) and put her between us on the bed. She crashed, and so did we. It works great and she is nestled inside the lounger so nicely. So that was helpful. 

We got Zantac today for her but she hates the taste (can't blame her) and thus tries to spit most of it back out in my face. :| We'll see how it goes until Monday.


----------



## Junebugs

OK so i am confused... i have been reading so many different things. Yesterday i had a huge glob of mucus come out filled with red/brown blood in it. Today i had more this morning but there was more blood in this one and i just had a bit more now with not as much blood.

Is this a bloody show or is it just me losing my mucus plug?


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Thank you Kelly! I so appreciate it!
> 
> The doctor was impressed because she was 8lb 3oz on Tuesday and 8lb 10oz today, so she said that she clearly is eating more than enough and thankfully, weight issues are no big deal at the moment. I'm grateful for that much. But she has major issues after eating, especially at night. During feeds, she'll sometimes arch her back and grunt or scream but I can usually bribe her back to the boob. After feeds, I burp her and during the day, I'm usually holding her for a long time so she settles nicely and falls back asleep, or is awake and happy. At night, though, I would try to hold her upright as long as possible but when exhaustion would hit, I'd try to sleep with her and she'd wail. Last night she wailed and flailed and arched anytime we put her down for 5 hours. We got her to nap briefly in her carseat. This afternoon we took her newborn lounger (by boppy) and put her between us on the bed. She crashed, and so did we. It works great and she is nestled inside the lounger so nicely. So that was helpful.
> 
> We got Zantac today for her but she hates the taste (can't blame her) and thus tries to spit most of it back out in my face. :| We'll see how it goes until Monday.

It sounds like she really prefers to be sat more upright, even if that means being in her lounger, which eases her pain :hugs:

Defo prop her bed up at the head end, I did this for many months & I really think it helped :thumbup:

Having a baby with reflux is so hard, it hurts to see them suffering, I totally sypathise :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Such tragic breaking news ~ Whitney Houston has died!

Really feel for her Family, especially her Daughter :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

I wish I could be of help Junebugs but I have no idea. 

Thanks Kelly! We are going to get into bed after she nurses (she is right now) and are hoping for a better nights sleep. But once she eats I am going to take a photo of her rash and see what y'all think. I don't think it's hives from the zantac but I'm too skittish of a FTM to know for sure and I'm worried it could be something that's actually hurting her. :shrug: :| but I think it's something harmless and I'm over reacting. Hoping one of you may have seen it before. Haha. 

Once she stops eatin I will take a pic. 

Guess Guppy must be labor-ing away since we haven't heard from her! :lol:


----------



## saphire76

swanxxsong said:


> Thank you Kelly! I so appreciate it!
> 
> The doctor was impressed because she was 8lb 3oz on Tuesday and 8lb 10oz today, so she said that she clearly is eating more than enough and thankfully, weight issues are no big deal at the moment. I'm grateful for that much. But she has major issues after eating, especially at night. During feeds, she'll sometimes arch her back and grunt or scream but I can usually bribe her back to the boob. After feeds, I burp her and during the day, I'm usually holding her for a long time so she settles nicely and falls back asleep, or is awake and happy. At night, though, I would try to hold her upright as long as possible but when exhaustion would hit, I'd try to sleep with her and she'd wail. Last night she wailed and flailed and arched anytime we put her down for 5 hours. We got her to nap briefly in her carseat. This afternoon we took her newborn lounger (by boppy) and put her between us on the bed. She crashed, and so did we. It works great and she is nestled inside the lounger so nicely. So that was helpful.
> 
> We got Zantac today for her but she hates the taste (can't blame her) and thus tries to spit most of it back out in my face. :| We'll see how it goes until Monday.

My son slept in his car seat or swing because of the incline his was pretty bad too and he'd also spit up a lot. This time we got a rocker sleeper have you seen them? They are very popular my friend gor 5 at her shower maybe look into that to put next to your bed so she doesn't have to lay flat at night.


----------



## Jokerette

Junebugs said:


> OK so i am confused... i have been reading so many different things. Yesterday i had a huge glob of mucus come out filled with red/brown blood in it. Today i had more this morning but there was more blood in this one and i just had a bit more now with not as much blood.
> 
> Is this a bloody show or is it just me losing my mucus plug?

I had thought they were the same thing... but now that you asked the question I googled it and I guess they are sometime the same thing but sometimes different. I'm not really sure how to tell the difference to be honest except it sounds like the bloody show might be more watery?

------------------------
AFM I had definitely been losing my mucus plug! There was a lot of blood with it yesterday after my sweep, and now 29 hours later I still havent had any contractions :( But I am still losing big pieces of the plug. I had heard the sweep can lead to labor in 48 hours if its going to be effective, so I'm still holding out hope, but I had hoped it would be something more significant by now.

------------------------
Guppy--- havent heard from you in a while, im assuming (hoping) that means you are in active labor or maybe youre holding your new baby right now! xoxox


----------



## KellyC75

FX for Guppy :dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

This is Aria's "rash" - it's at the base of her neck. It's red, kind of hard to photograph. Basically she just has a patch of skin that's red and not raised, and then a few tiny little raised dots spread across the red. :| It's been there for hours and hours, hasn't changed since I first noticed it. Initially we feared it was hives from the meds but I'm thinking not the case. Though was unsure if anyone else had seen similar on their LOs before.

Thanks for the tip Saphire, I will look into that! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2689.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> This is Aria's "rash" - it's at the base of her neck. It's red, kind of hard to photograph. Basically she just has a patch of skin that's red and not raised, and then a few tiny little raised dots spread across the red. :| It's been there for hours and hours, hasn't changed since I first noticed it. Initially we feared it was hives from the meds but I'm thinking not the case. Though was unsure if anyone else had seen similar on their LOs before.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Saphire, I will look into that! :D

Im really not sure, but mayby a heat rash? :shrug: As long as you dont notice it anywhere else on her body, im sure its nothing to worry about


----------



## swanxxsong

Yea it's definitely limited only to right there. We will see how it looks tomorrow! haha. Thanks!


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette- That's great that you are loosing your plug!!! I didnt get that at all on my first sweep, i just had blood and blood clots come out with a little mucus. 
I have not had any contractions yet..... :( it is not looking hopeful but i am just so confused about this whole bloody show and mucus plug. I had some watery blood with the mucus i lost this morning.... The other 2 times it was just mucus with blood in it.

Swan- I would do what you are doing and just keep an eye on it..


----------



## Jokerette

I am feeling very very crampy and nauseous... Bleh


----------



## tucker07

i forgot about updating on this thread! Im under the 14th as due date. i had my baby february 2nd! to a beautiful baby boy. he was 7 lbs. 9 oz. and 20 1/2 inches long.


----------



## saphire76

Congrats tucker! Sorry we missed it when it happened.


----------



## Junebugs

Congratz tucker.


I can't wait to hear how Guppy is doing!!!! Hopefully her labor will be a bit shorter then her last one and hopefully he will not be sunny side up!


----------



## KellyC75

tucker07 said:


> i forgot about updating on this thread! Im under the 14th as due date. i had my baby february 2nd! to a beautiful baby boy. he was 7 lbs. 9 oz. and 20 1/2 inches long.

Many Congrats ~ :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> hopefully he will not be sunny side up!


Yes, FX ~ The only thing that should be sunny side up are.....eggs :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Tucker!!

I am anxious to hear from Guppy too. lol. Ohh the waiting!!

I got a 2 hour nap before Aria woke me. She screamed after our feeding and is wide awake now. So we are playing until she falls asleep (based on her track record I estimate at least 2am). Hopefully after that she will sleep a little. :/ poor sick baby.


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Congrats Tucker!!
> 
> I am anxious to hear from Guppy too. lol. Ohh the waiting!!
> 
> I got a 2 hour nap before Aria woke me. She screamed after our feeding and is wide awake now. So we are playing until she falls asleep (based on her track record I estimate at least 2am). Hopefully after that she will sleep a little. :/ poor sick baby.

Awwww... BTW i love your profile pic.... did you take that picture of Aria?? It is so nice!


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> Awwww... BTW i love your profile pic.... did you take that picture of Aria?? It is so nice!

I love swanxxsong's profile pic too :cloud9: Adorable & it makes me broody! :winkwink:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Awwww... BTW i love your profile pic.... did you take that picture of Aria?? It is so nice!
> 
> I love swanxxsong's profile pic too :cloud9: Adorable & it makes me broody! :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL.. what does broody mean??!! I have never heard that one before


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww thanks ladies! Yup I took that one of our first days home. :) 

So we just had some tummy time on our play mat. She lasted 10 minutes before crying. Progress!! lol. 

And there's nothing fun on tv right now. :| I'm watching pit bulls and parolees and listening to the wind roar outside the windows. Brrr. Is winter done yet?


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Awwww... BTW i love your profile pic.... did you take that picture of Aria?? It is so nice!
> 
> I love swanxxsong's profile pic too :cloud9: Adorable & it makes me broody! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. what does broody mean??!! I have never heard that one beforeClick to expand...


brood·y/&#712;bro&#862;od&#275;/Adjective: 

1.(of a hen) Wishing or inclined to incubate eggs.
2.(of a woman) Having a strong desire to have a baby. 


:rofl:


----------



## Junebugs

swanxxsong said:


> Aww thanks ladies! Yup I took that one of our first days home. :)
> 
> So we just had some tummy time on our play mat. She lasted 10 minutes before crying. Progress!! lol.
> 
> And there's nothing fun on tv right now. :| I'm watching pit bulls and parolees and listening to the wind roar outside the windows. Brrr. Is winter done yet?

lol... well 10 mins is not bad! 

I know i am sitting here with my husband while she screams at the tv, he is watching supercross.... lol i guess Reid didn't win... I wish this insomnia would go away already!! I would love to get some sleep before the little one comes.


----------



## Jokerette

My WATER JUST BROKE!!
But no contractions yet! Stay tuned! My mom says I should try to sleep... Let's see of I can...


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Awwww... BTW i love your profile pic.... did you take that picture of Aria?? It is so nice!
> 
> I love swanxxsong's profile pic too :cloud9: Adorable & it makes me broody! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. what does broody mean??!! I have never heard that one beforeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> brood·y/&#712;bro&#862;od&#275;/Adjective:
> 
> 1.(of a hen) Wishing or inclined to incubate eggs.
> 2.(of a woman) Having a strong desire to have a baby.
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL>.. thats a new one for me! hahahha


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> My WATER JUST BROKE!!
> But no contractions yet! Stay tuned! My mon says I should try to sleep... Let's see of I can...

:wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo:

:wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo:


:wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo:


:wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo:


----------



## Junebugs

Jokerette said:


> My WATER JUST BROKE!!
> But no contractions yet! Stay tuned! My mon says I should try to sleep... Let's see of I can...

OMG!!!! That's great news hun!!!! So jealous but happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats love!!!! Try and rest if you can! :) :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Congrats hun x


----------



## Jokerette

Contractions are getting stronger! Headed to the hospital soon!!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> Contractions are getting stronger! Headed to the hospital soon!!! :)

Eeee.....How exciting :dance:

Good luck, youll have your little Kenny soon :baby::cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Such excitement! I'm heading to bed to hopefully get a little rest but I look forward to updates tomorrow - er, later today! lol. Good luck!!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Such excitement! I'm heading to bed to hopefully get a little rest but I look forward to updates tomorrow - er, later today! lol. Good luck!!

Hope you get some good rest :sleep:


----------



## saphire76

Either my water broke or I involuntarily peed myself. I have had 6 contractions in an hr. not too painful but noticeable. Going to the hospital to find out.


----------



## becstar

Congrats tucker! 

I hope Guppy and baby are doing well.


----------



## becstar

Ooh sapphire, good luck!


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> Either my water broke or I involuntarily peed myself. I have had 6 contractions in an hr. not too painful but noticeable. Going to the hospital to find out.

:yipee: I cant contain myself with all this excitement :yipee:

Good luck Saphire :flower:


----------



## tiger

omg what are all you ladies doing ????????????????
everyones water is breaking!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
good luck to all of you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super jealous


----------



## ellitigg

Good luck Saphire and Jokerette!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I'm not too sure on the difference between a show and a plug either except that it sounds like the plug is a bit more solid...? I've been having show for daysssss, everytime I go to the bathroom there's more - it seems to be stringy and blood tinged, and has been quite gradual. 

This morning lying in bed I had a few waves of pain in my back and the bottom of my bump which lasted about 20 seconds. I'm not actually sure if it was contractions or baby shuffling around painfully :blush: He's sitting so low that whenever he wriggles it seems to hurt like really painful gas. I guess I'll start tracking the pain and see if it develops. 

You can start having contractions before your waters break can't you?


----------



## amandad192

Good luck Saphire and Jokerette!

Swan, I'd get someone to check out that rash, but I have a suggestion as to what it could be, simply because of where it is.
I can't remember what the doctor said it's called, but it's basically a sign of maturity in babies, a sign that they are ready to be born. Liam had it and I assumed it was a birth mark but it dissapeared at about 1yr and a half. Millie has it too on the back of her neck, a little on a lower back and on her eyelids. Dr said it's completely normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## amandad192

ellitigg said:


> Good luck Saphire and Jokerette!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> I'm not too sure on the difference between a show and a plug either except that it sounds like the plug is a bit more solid...? I've been having show for daysssss, everytime I go to the bathroom there's more - it seems to be stringy and blood tinged, and has been quite gradual.
> 
> This morning lying in bed I had a few waves of pain in my back and the bottom of my bump which lasted about 20 seconds. I'm not actually sure if it was contractions or baby shuffling around painfully :blush: He's sitting so low that whenever he wriggles it seems to hurt like really painful gas. I guess I'll start tracking the pain and see if it develops.
> 
> *You can start having contractions before your waters break can't you?*

Most people do. Just the girls in here don't seem to like to keep their waters in.


----------



## mumanddad

Wow its so exciting im here this morning.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Junebugs

So i have been having regular contractions for the past 1.5 hours about 5 mins apart!! I cant believe this it just hit my like a ton of bricks!!!


----------



## becstar

Ooh come on junebugs!


----------



## Junebugs

becstar said:


> Ooh come on junebugs!

I am not joking you right now... they have been regular at about 5-6 mins apart.... this is crazy!! I can't believe everyone is going into labor!!! it's kind of funny!!


----------



## ellitigg

Junebugs said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooh come on junebugs!
> 
> I am not joking you right now... they have been regular at about 5-6 mins apart.... this is crazy!! I can't believe everyone is going into labor!!! it's kind of funny!!Click to expand...

Wait for meeeeeeeee :haha:

Do we need a separate thread for 12th February babies? :rofl:


----------



## tiger

ellitigg said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooh come on junebugs!
> 
> I am not joking you right now... they have been regular at about 5-6 mins apart.... this is crazy!! I can't believe everyone is going into labor!!! it's kind of funny!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wait for meeeeeeeee :haha:
> 
> Do we need a separate thread for 12th February babies? :rofl:Click to expand...

we must !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im going to say that i think becstar should be next! :hugs::kiss:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and then me :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

tiger said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becstar said:
> 
> 
> Ooh come on junebugs!
> 
> I am not joking you right now... they have been regular at about 5-6 mins apart.... this is crazy!! I can't believe everyone is going into labor!!! it's kind of funny!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wait for meeeeeeeee :haha:
> 
> Do we need a separate thread for 12th February babies? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> we must !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im going to say that i think becstar should be next! :hugs::kiss:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and then me :haha:Click to expand...

I agree with that.... lol!!!!

I dont know if i should go to the hospital now or wait it for a bit....


----------



## tiger

how regular r they ? and on a scale of 1-10 for pain?


----------



## swanxxsong

Elli, I had contractions for well over 12 hours before my doctor broke my waters for me. lol. My body was stubborn. 

Thanks Amanda!! If it's still here Monday I'm calling her doctor. Rather be safe than sorry. But since she just turned "due" :haha: that would make sense!

Good luck Saphire!!

And holy crap, good luck Junebugs! I'd call my doc if I were you and ask their opinion but I think they'd say to come in and get checked with them coming that regularly? I'm not sure though. 

FX for you Becstar, since it's seeming to be a bit contagious here.


----------



## KellyC75

Junebugs said:


> So i have been having regular contractions for the past 1.5 hours about 5 mins apart!! I cant believe this it just hit my like a ton of bricks!!!

Good luck again, ring the hospital, they will tell you when you should head in :winkwink:


----------



## ellitigg

I think these are contractions...they're coming around every 10 minutes in my back and the bottom of my bump. Owwy. DH has just gone to mass so let's hope this is either a false alarm or isn't moving too quickly!


----------



## mumanddad

Looks like alot of babies will be sharing birthdays :) good luck elli write down all your contractions the hospital had a lot of ladies doing that xx


----------



## Jokerette

Got an epidural at 5am, fully dilated by 6am, now I'm just relaxing and letting him labor down naturally :)


----------



## KellyC75

ellitigg said:


> I think these are contractions...they're coming around every 10 minutes in my back and the bottom of my bump. Owwy. DH has just gone to mass so let's hope this is either a false alarm or isn't moving too quickly!


:dance: Another baby on the way :baby: Good luck :flower:



Jokerette said:


> Got an epidural at 5am, fully dilated by 6am, now I'm just relaxing and letting him labor down naturally :)

Sounds like its all going really well for you ~ Cant wait to hear that Kenny has arrived :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee Elli, you too? Holy cow, baby week for our ladies!

Have fun Jokerette! I had a grand time after my epi, I watched tv and slept and was so elated lmao. So soon you will meet your baby boy!! :) I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## GossipGirly

Good luck everyone going into labour xx


----------



## saphire76

That was embarrassing! It was not my water breaking :( I'm back at home but am having contractions like 15-20 min apart. Now I'm afraid to go back and look stupid again. He said I had bloody show but only 2 cm and bag intact so I guess I just wait till they get closer. 

I'm going to read back and see what's happening w you girls. Hope I'm soon this is frustrating.


----------



## ellitigg

Phoned hospital and they told me to sit tight until the contractions are lasting a minute. I'd rather be here anyway! Can't believe this is happening. 

Hope to hear about new babies soon to keep me distracted x


----------



## saphire76

Wow! I see it's a thing today :) pray you all do better and progress quickly.
Can't wait to hear jokerette and ellit! 
I'll take credit for getting things started today even though mine ended w going home.
So exciting babies!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

So roll call is Guppy, Jokerette, Junebugs and Elli in labor currently with Saphire laboring pretty close behind them?


----------



## amandad192

Had a lovely suprise. My mum came to visit today. It's the first time she has visited me since I moved out over 3 years ago. She's had serious issues with coming because of her past memories in the area I live, but she braved it today and has promised to come again soon.
Had a right laugh. She changed one of Amelia's nappies for me. Half cleaned up, Amelia decided she hadn't finished and pooed all over my mum's hand. Then as my mum was cleaning off the poo, Millie started to wee with no napy under her. I nearly peed myself laughing.

Had to call the midwife out a couple of hours ago because Amelia's cord is starting to show signs of infection. Being a sunday there wasn't much she could do other than swab it, but she's told me to get her seen by a doctor in the morning and get her some antibiotics.
She tried to show me and "easier less painful way" to feed Amelia. But it WAS NOT easier. It was so awkward, I'd rather take the pain for 30 seconds.


----------



## TeQuiero

Wow, KMFX for all of you ladies that are in labor and getting close to it!! :hugs:

Amanda, hope that Millie's umbilical cord gets better ASAP.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Omg! I'm gone for a little bit, and everyone goes into labor!!! How exciting!! Good luck ladies! I'm going to be in here every half hour looking for birth announcements! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## sparklez

came on to look for updates from guppy, read through the pages getting moe and more excited as everyone is going into labour, got to this page and still no birth announcements, come on babies:happydance:


----------



## dizzyangel

I'm finally in some pain!!!!
Couldn't sleep last night coz of period type pains and needing to pee every few minutes and today I've been suffering from the same. Don't know if these are BH or contractions? How do you know at 41+1 when you've never had a twinge before?
Not had a show and my waters haven't broken so I presume its nothing too significant....

Went to get a sweep done on Friday and the midwife couldn't do one as she couldn't reach my cervix, baby's head was very low down and in the way. If nothing had happened by Tuesday-ish then the hospital will be ringing me to discuss induction but fingers crossed these pains I'm having are actually contractions!

Congratulations on all the new babies, amazing how fast they are all coming now!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, no new babies yet?? 

After going to the hospital with DS and NOT being in labor when I thought I was, it's going to take something drastic to get me to go in this time around. I mean either waters breaking or like so-painful-I'm-screaming contractions that last a minute, come five minutes apart, and go for over an hour. 
No repeat of last time. :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Dizzy!! Sounds like how I started. :) hopefully a good sign for you!


----------



## dizzyangel

Just seen Jokerette has had Kenny! She posted on the facebook page with a picture!

Let's hope peanut is ready to make an appearance soon then, both my SIL and BIL have got to see their new babies on scans before I've got to see mine and I was first in line! Oh well, save the best until last :) lol


----------



## dizzyangel

Doubt post


----------



## mumanddad

Oo whats the fb page called??


----------



## swanxxsong

I will add you on fb and invite you Hayleigh. It's easier that way haha. Victoria is me. :)


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you x


----------



## swanxxsong

from facebook:

Kenny was born at 11:29am weighing 7lb 11oz, after speedy progress with contractions and dilation at first they then slowed way down to 2.5 hrs of pushing. Then finally, with a little help of the suction, he was born! 
**Can someone post this photo and info on BnB for me? I can't do photos from my phone. :)(Jokerette)
 



Attached Files:







j.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, congratulations to Jokerette!!!


----------



## tiger

guppy just posted her announcement on her own fb page !!!!!!!!!!!1
elliot is here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3pm, so nowhere near a labour as long i dont think ?


----------



## tiger

congrats to everyone in labour ! or who had their babies ! 
jokerette - how the hell do u look that good after having a baby ? 
im so excited for you all :hugs:
i had about 5 dreams last night that i had holly and now im so excited


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations Guppy!! 
Wow, it's a regular baby boom in here!! 
AFM... so many BH and cramps... I think it's sympathy pains. :)


----------



## BabyAngelic

Congrats Guppy and Jokerette. Yayyyy 2 more Valentines:happydance:


----------



## BabyAngelic

Swan, please can you also add me on Facebook. I'm Pamela Naicker.


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to all of you new mommies.. Im still waiting lol :) with many more of you.. hope its soon for the rest of us..


----------



## RedheadBabies

Swan, I have my Facebook set to unsearchable, but would like to join the Facebook group/page. How can I find it?


----------



## swanxxsong

As soon as Aria is done nursing I will see if I can send you the link via PM :)


----------



## tiger

https://www.facebook.com/groups/240658722611800/
request to join :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats Jokerette and Guppy!!!! :) Loving all the new babies!


----------



## tiger

whoops lol


----------



## RedheadBabies

Thank you! I requested. I'm Erin Kass Olds. Mallory is my profile pic. :)


----------



## BabyAngelic

I requested to join the Facebook group. I'm Pamela Naicker


----------



## Jokerette

Thank you everyone!!! I am soooo in love with Kenny! We're working on getting a good latch. He had BF'd a few times and we're just trying ti really get the hang of it. I was scared during the labor for a while that I was going to be pulled into a c section. I was just soooooo tired after pushing for so long as I couldnt get him past a certain point. I was crying abd felt defeated. I needed that little extra oomph from the vacuum, though I hated to ask for it. I felt like a failure. But now I'm so in love and he is safe and happy. I'll post the full story in a couple days.

Congrats Guppy!!


----------



## swanxxsong

haha thanks for posting it Tiger! Aria was cluster-feeding so I wasn't able to get anywhere fast from my phone. xDD


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Jokerette! :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that! I can relate, I definitely was crying and felt defeated at points as well. But you did an awesome job, and your baby boy is just adorable! :) Congratulations!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm not sure who has the rights to accept people onto the FB group, lol, but I can't figure out how to accept requests to join so I'm assuming not just anybody can do it. :lol:


----------



## Guppy051708

*Elliot Nehemiah arrived today, 02.12.2012 @ 38+3 via Home Water Birth.
He weighs 7lb & 4oz 20inches long*​

The birth was another long haul!....def easier, in some ways, compared to isaiahs birth...but also harder in other aspects. My water broke at 7:35am yesterday (02/11/12). but contractions didn't even start until 3pm (and those didn' even hurt). I had to use the breast pump on and off as well as taking black cohash. When I used the pump, i would get strong contractions 2-3 minutes apart, but when i stopped everything died away to about 1 contraction every 10 minutes. About 10pm last night is when they started getting really hard (though easier to cope since ZERO back labor). They were about 6 minutes apart from 10-3am. So we called the MWs....and when they got there at 4:30am they basically stopped. I got them like every 15 minutes or something...though they were very painful and uncomfortable-even though it wasn't active labor. I used the pump a total of 4 hours over the entire last two days. Finally started getting really painful. About noon today i was 4cm. So i did some pumping and then got in the nice hot birth pool. Thats when things really picked up! I was 7-8cm at about 2pm. And the around 2:30 i began pushing...pushing REALLY hurt! It was actually painful and i did not find the relief that most women talk about....eventually i got his head out of the cervix (really felt like i was going to poo!!! ...and i did :haha:) then finally his head came out. (He came out anterior-facing the correct direction :dance:) The cord was wrapped around his neck 1x. But nothing scary, its googy and the MW slipped it back, so no issues-at all with that-no big deal. Next was the shoulders. usually they will just slid e out with the next contraction but the MW had to put her hands in there next to the baby (OUCH!!!!) to help move his shoulders because they had trouble fitting. It was NOT any type of emergency, but he just needed a little extra help (apparently i have a small birth canal :shrug: could be why isaiah came out posterior). Then out came my little Elliot (at 3:03pm)! :cloud9: he is so teeny tiny! I still can't believe he weighs over 6lbs lol.

Technically active labor was considered precipitus as it was less than 4 hours long...but really i had been up all night and day before contracting and they were quite painful, but just not regular enough. The MWs said they have NEVER witnessed a birth like that ....with the contractions not really going. And then with the pump usually thats the one thing that women can do in labor to get things moving...for me it got them moving...until i stopped using the pump :dohh: ...also, they said his umbelical cord was short...not abnormally short, but just on the shorter end of normal....personally i wonder if his labor went that way because of the already short cord, plus it being around his neck :shrug: interesting to say the least!

He nurses like a pro! And we are just so in love! Isaiah did a great job too. And he really seems to love Elliot as well :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> from facebook:
> 
> Kenny was born at 11:29am weighing 7lb 11oz, after speedy progress with contractions and dilation at first they then slowed way down to 2.5 hrs of pushing. Then finally, with a little help of the suction, he was born!
> **Can someone post this photo and info on BnB for me? I can't do photos from my phone. :)(Jokerette)

:yipee: Thankyou for sharing his adorable photo, Congrats to jokerette :baby::cloud9:



Jokerette said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I am soooo in love with Kenny! We're working on getting a good latch. He had BF'd a few times and we're just trying ti really get the hang of it. I was scares during the labor for a whole that I was going to be pulled into a c section. I was just soooooo tired after pushing for so long as I could get him past a certain point. I was crying abd felt defeated. I needed that little extra oomph from the vacuum, though I hated to ask for it. I felt like a failure. But now I'm so in love and he is safe and happy. I'll post the full story in a couple days.

Many Congrats (again) He is adorable :cloud9: Enjoy :baby:



Guppy051708 said:


> *Elliot Nehemiah arrived today, 02.12.2012 @ 38+3 via Home Water Birth.
> He weighs 7lb & 4oz 20inches long*​
> 
> The birth was another long haul!....def easier, in some ways, compared to isaiahs birth...but also harder in other aspects. My water broke at 7:35am yesterday (02/11/12). but contractions didn't even start until 3pm (and those didn' even hurt). I had to use the breast pump on and off as well as taking black cohash. When I used the pump, i would get strong contractions 2-3 minutes apart, but when i stopped everything died away to about 1 contraction every 10 minutes. About 10pm last night is when they started getting really hard (though easier to cope since ZERO back labor). They were about 6 minutes apart from 10-3am. So we called the MWs....and when they got there at 4:30am they basically stopped. I got them like every 15 minutes or something...though they were very painful and uncomfortable-even though it wasn't active labor. I used the pump a total of 4 hours over the entire last two days. Finally started getting really painful. About noon today i was 4cm. So i did some pumping and then got in the nice hot birth pool. Thats when things really picked up! I was 7-8cm at about 2pm. And the around 2:30 i began pushing...pushing REALLY hurt! It was actually painful and i did not find the relief that most women talk about....eventually i got his head out of the cervix (really felt like i was going to poo!!! ...and i did :haha:) then finally his head came out. (He came out anterior-facing the correct direction :dance:) The cord was wrapped around his neck 1x. But nothing scary, its googy and the MW slipped it back, so no issues-at all with that-no big deal. Next was the shoulders. usually they will just slid e out with the next contraction but the MW had to put her hands in there next to the baby (OUCH!!!!) to help move his shoulders because they had trouble fitting. It was NOT any type of emergency, but he just needed a little extra help (apparently i have a small birth canal :shrug: could be why isaiah came out posterior). Then out came my little Elliot (at 3:03pm)! :cloud9: he is so teeny tiny! I still can't believe he weighs over 6lbs lol.
> 
> Technically active labor was considered precipitus as it was less than 4 hours long...but really i had been up all night and day before contracting and they were quite painful, but just not regular enough. The MWs said they have NEVER witnessed a birth like that ....with the contractions not really going. And then with the pump usually thats the one thing that women can do in labor to get things moving...for me it got them moving...until i stopped using the pump :dohh: ...also, they said his umbelical cord was short...not abnormally short, but just on the shorter end of normal....personally i wonder if his labor went that way because of the already short cord, plus it being around his neck :shrug: interesting to say the least!
> 
> He nurses like a pro! And we are just so in love! Isaiah did a great job too. And he really seems to love Elliot as well :cloud9:

:yipee: Congrats Guppy ~ So glad all went well :baby::cloud9:


----------



## swanxxsong

SO AWESOME, congratulations Guppy! I'm glad things went well for you, all in all! :thumbup: and I'm so glad you got the homebirth you wanted, that's awesome! :) Glad to hear everyone's doing well. :hugs:

So we have TWO babies now! haha. Junebugs... AWOL. Elli posted on facebook and she's in the hospital. 

Who else, who else? :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Who else, who else? :rofl:

Havent seen 'tigertea' on here for a few days now.....:winkwink:


----------



## navywife86

Congrats everyone! Guppy what a great birth story im planning a birthcenter water birth! Im due Feb 14th havent been on in a while to post but i read on here a lot! Im starting to feel crampy lost my plug 2 weeks ago and now im spotting and having back pain so we will see where this goes...


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Navywife!!

Ooo good point Kelly! Hmmm. 

My eyes are on fire. Aria just mimicked a spitting viper and spat her medication in my eyes. Pro freakin jectile. I am calling her doctor in the morning. There has to be something else she can take, this is bull.


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Good luck Navywife!!
> 
> Ooo good point Kelly! Hmmm.
> 
> My eyes are on fire. Aria just mimicked a spitting viper and spat her medication in my eyes. Pro freakin jectile. I am calling her doctor in the morning. There has to be something else she can take, this is bull.

Good luck navywife :flower:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Swan.....My DD was on ranintidine, but think that is similair to what your DD has?

Hope the doctor can help :hugs:


----------



## navywife86

So I know i lost my mucus plug 2 weeks ago it was unmistakable it was huge and had brown blood now ive been spotting light pink for all of today and just recently there has been a lil bit of red blood so is the mucus plug and bloody show 2 different things? sorry if this is tmi


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Guppy and Jokerette!! So happy for you both!! :hugs:

Cannot wait to hear who is next!!



Little rant:

Today was my cousin's birthday party (he is 15 yo). Adelina was born on his birthday and apparently this made my aunt very upset. She actually thinks that I chose to get induced on his birthday on purpose, I mean REALLY!! She was being a total (enter bad word here) to me, she barely even looked at the baby. My mom and my grandma told her that the doctors office decided what day I was getting induced, and they chose that day over the day before to respect my decision to avoid a certain doctor. My aunt and my 8 yo girl cousin were being really rude. The 8 yo is mad because there is a new baby that is a girl (she is soooooo spoiled). Fito (DH) is absolutely beyond raging about it.... it is not Adelina's fault that she was born on a certain day. He does not even want to be around her ever again, he doesn't want her to get the kids anything for their birthdays or Christmas. It is just so frustrating that she cannot act like an adult about the situation. :( sorry to rant but I had to get it out.


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Little rant:
> 
> Today was my cousin's birthday party (he is 15 yo). Adelina was born on his birthday and apparently this made my aunt very upset. She actually thinks that I chose to get induced on his birthday on purpose, I mean REALLY!! She was being a total (enter bad word here) to me, she barely even looked at the baby. My mom and my grandma told her that the doctors office decided what day I was getting induced, and they chose that day over the day before to respect my decision to avoid a certain doctor. My aunt and my 8 yo girl cousin were being really rude. The 8 yo is mad because there is a new baby that is a girl (she is soooooo spoiled). Fito (DH) is absolutely beyond raging about it.... it is not Adelina's fault that she was born on a certain day. He does not even want to be around her ever again, he doesn't want her to get the kids anything for their birthdays or Christmas. It is just so frustrating that she cannot act like an adult about the situation. :( sorry to rant but I had to get it out.

Im sorry to hear this :hugs:

Really, some people need to get their heads around whats important in life :growlmad: Such immature behaviour, when there are so many sad/bad things happening in this world :growlmad:


----------



## swanxxsong

TeQuiero, I'd be pissed. That's such a load that she is being so rude to you. :hugs: I'm so sorry it went poorly.

Kelly, yup she's actually also on rantidine, because it's the Zantac generic medicine. The strong mint flavor makes her really, really upset. She makes this hilariously awful face that I find really cute, but the spitting in my eyes was uncool. lmao.


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to the new babies.. :) Guppy so happy to hear you got your homebirth.. :)


----------



## GossipGirly

Congratulations guppy xxx


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations guppy xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls!
We are just so in love :cloud9:
I am so glad we had that experience (glad its over though!! :haha:) but im so glad we stayed home. It was nice being able to do whatever i felt like. We even watched movies with the midwives :haha: Kendra and the MWs made some food and they also cleaned my house! That was nice lol 

The Postpartum experience has been a million times better! Ive just been hanging out in bed cuddling. Although i do make my way around the house to see isaiah and such. He is very intrigued by Elliot. I am a little weary on what to do about little things with Elliot though....this is because i never had the postpartum experience with Isaiah (right away) because the stupid nurses snatched him up for well over the first 12 hours. So things like spitting up...is that normal this early? :shrug: the MWs said there wasnt anything in his lungs, so i just assume thats colostrum? He did nurse for like 4 hours after being born. Another thing, how in the world do i get this meconium off his bum without making him sore? :shrug: Isaiah had terminal mec so it all came out when he came out. Plus he was in the nursery, so never had to deal with it. Weve been putting petrolum jelly on the wet wipe and then wiping, but its reallly hard to get off! Its like hard pasted onto his butt :haha: ...and another thing, im trying to get him to nurse every two hours for the sake of my supply, but we are having a REALLY tough time getting him up...like we tried changing him, tickling him, taking his clothes off, putting milk on his lips, rubbing his face/lips...nothing works....he seems really content with sleeping, so im sure he's not hungry but i just want to make sure i establish as much supply as possible.
I did pump for a little while, just in case. ...at this early point of his life is he supposed to sleep this much and not eat that often? :shrug: i really just dont know since isaiah wasn't with us for the first day of his life.


----------



## KellyC75

Its gone all quiet on here now alot of you are busy with babies :baby:

Hope you are all doing well :flower:

Heres my 37 week bumpie picture.....:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







37 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks girls!
> We are just so in love :cloud9:
> I am so glad we had that experience (glad its over though!! :haha:) but im so glad we stayed home. It was nice being able to do whatever i felt like. We even watched movies with the midwives :haha: Kendra and the MWs made some food and they also cleaned my house! That was nice lol
> 
> The Postpartum experience has been a million times better! Ive just been hanging out in bed cuddling. Although i do make my way around the house to see isaiah and such. He is very intrigued by Elliot. I am a little weary on what to do about little things with Elliot though....this is because i never had the postpartum experience with Isaiah (right away) because the stupid nurses snatched him up for well over the first 12 hours. So things like spitting up...is that normal this early? :shrug: the MWs said there wasnt anything in his lungs, so i just assume thats colostrum? He did nurse for like 4 hours after being born. Another thing, how in the world do i get this meconium off his bum without making him sore? :shrug: Isaiah had terminal mec so it all came out when he came out. Plus he was in the nursery, so never had to deal with it. Weve been putting petrolum jelly on the wet wipe and then wiping, but its reallly hard to get off! Its like hard pasted onto his butt :haha: ...and another thing, im trying to get him to nurse every two hours for the sake of my supply, but we are having a REALLY tough time getting him up...like we tried changing him, tickling him, taking his clothes off, putting milk on his lips, rubbing his face/lips...nothing works....he seems really content with sleeping, so im sure he's not hungry but i just want to make sure i establish as much supply as possible.
> I did pump for a little while, just in case. ...at this early point of his life is he supposed to sleep this much and not eat that often? :shrug: i really just dont know since isaiah wasn't with us for the first day of his life.

Hiya Mummy of 2 :baby::baby::cloud9:

I would say that what you are asking 'is it normal' is perfectly normal :thumbup: 

I remember when DD was born, ahe wasnt all that hungry & just wanted to sleep :sleep: In hindsight, I should have made the most of it, but I was (like you) so worried 'is this normal' :dohh:

Enjoy your first days together :cloud9:


----------



## GossipGirly

I'm still here Kelly :) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Guppy. It's not easy, I understand that 100%. :) Aria did spit up a little in the beginning - all they kept telling me was keep her propped upright after eating for up to 30 minutes, to try and encourage her keeping her food down after meals. She now has reflux, but they said (in the hospital) that it wasn't necessarily that she'd develop reflux, just that her digestive tract needed time to figure itself out, so that's probably it with him. 

Aria also had major issues staying awake. I'd strip her down, put a wet wipe on her tummy, try and rouse her but she'd fall asleep nursing always. If she wouldn't wake back up, I'd pump to keep up my supply and then I'd try again in an hour. I didn't start spreading her feeds out for 2 hours until day 3 or 4, when she was staying awake a little longer. But yeah, she slept non-stop at first, and started being more awake after like, a week. Just skin to skin a lot, and keep pumping. :) But I spent a few days waking her to eat before we got onto routine together. 

The meconium - sucked. lol! The nurses told me to use a fingernail (and wipe lol) to gently pick it off her butt and swore it wouldn't hurt. >.< It was awful. I was very glad to say goodbye to those days. 

HTH! :hugs:

--

https://smashedpeasandcarrots.blogspot.com/2011/08/no-bake-energy-bites-recipe.html << seriously, these are delicious. great late night snack for mommas who are up and need a little boost. but I eat them whatever time of day. the comments give some great other add-ins ideas too. MMM.

Aria goes BACK to the ped today so they can look at her rash. :| And I mentioned to the nurse the issues with her taking the meds and she was pretty much a snatch about it. But she is the same nurse I had the other day who was being a witch too when I said I thought Aria had silent reflux because her spitups happened but not like, nonstop, and that the screaming and back arching and such was the bigger indicator for us. She basically was like yeah, you don't have reflux here but whatever waste our time. And then the doctor said otherwise... so I'm not apt to listen to her about this either. Ugh. I'm just glad I like Aria's pedi, because she's been uber-helpful.

Will be interesting to hear how much she's gained now. She was 8'10 on Saturday and 8'3 a few days prior to that (Tuesday). :rofl: Om nom nom. ;)


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly said:


> I'm still here Kelly :) xx


:wave: 

How are you finding this stage with a LO already? :shrug:

Im starting to struggle now (as I did in early pregnancy when I felt sooo rough, tired & sick) :wacko:

Bit nervous though of having 2 very littlies soon :help:


----------



## swanxxsong

Awww, great bump Kelly!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

CUTE bump!!! ...i miss mine already! I feel empty lol


----------



## GossipGirly

KellyC75 said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here Kelly :) xx
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> How are you finding this stage with a LO already? :shrug:
> 
> Im starting to struggle now (as I did in early pregnancy when I felt sooo rough, tired & sick) :wacko:
> 
> Bit nervous though of having 2 very littlies soon :help:Click to expand...



Yeh it's very tiring at the moment, I'm pretty lucky Libby is as independent as she is but she isn't sleeping well so can imagine first few month are going to be fun x


----------



## mumanddad

guppy nicu use to lie corbyn on his belly after his feeds for half an hour - this stopped him spitting up, but now i just keep him up right for a little bit after his feed.

Im not sure on other ways to wake him because everything you have mentioned i use on corbyn.


----------



## tiggertea

Holy Moley! I don't log on for a few days and everyone has a baby! :lol:
Congrats ladies!

I have been AWOL feeling a bit disheartened after ANOTHER false start. Have been in and out of hosp for obs though as I've been ill and the swelling etc is still "suspect". :dohh: Have decided not to think about any possibility of baby coming before induction date in 9 days - for my own sanity more than anything!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I requested to join the FB group. My name is Jennifer. :)

Oh, BTW, I never really "announced" my pregnancy, so while some of my friends and most of my family know I'm pregnant, it's not exactly common knowledge... :winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tiggertea-- I didn't realize that besides having the same EDD, your induction date is the same as my c-section date. Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the tips ladies! 

Isaiah had VERY severe acid reflux...and we didn't find out until he was 15 months old that it was actually caused because of a cows milk intolerance :dohh: i really hope thats not the case for this one! It was brutal and very upsetting because he would just vomit rivers. ...It doesn't seem to be as bad now, for Elliot, so maybe his body just needed the adjustment...or so im hoping lol

the MWs are coming back at 3pm to check on both of us....Elliot is so calm and relax. He almost never opens his eyes, but when he does he is just so content and taakes everything in :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

tiggertea and those who are awaiting labor-i hope its soon for you :dust: Been thinking about all of us, and i cant wait to see your babies or even hear that labor has begun :dance:


----------



## Jokerette

Guppy I know wgat you mean about the merconiun! The nurses here suggested putting Vaseline on his bum after changes so when he does poop it cleans off easy. It worked like a charm for his first poop.

Also I think the sleep sleep sleep is normal. Especially the first 24 hrs the nurses told me. He barely did anything but sleep! Now he's getting a little more fussy and it's now about trying to figure out what he wants. Like sometimes he makes the suckling motion so I try to BF him and then he turns away or just licks at it. I'm sure we'll get the hang of it...

Did anyone else have to have any help getting their babies out? I know it shouldn't matter abd I'm proud I delivered vaginally but for some reason I'm so disappointed in myself that I had to use the vacuum suction ti help him out. :( how common is this? I was just so tired that my pushes after 2.5hrs of pushing had very little strength. For someone reason I'm very comfortable with the fact that I got the epidural , I went so quickly from 3-10cm that I'm glad I got it when I did... But why am I beating myself up over the vacuum. The dr said "you can do it, you don't need it" but I was so tired and I begged for it


----------



## Guppy051708

you should not feel bad about that hun! I think you rocked it! And you did a wonderful job! 
I did not use that type of assistance with this birth, but the midwife still had to reach in and turn him a little. After his head poped out his shoulders had trouble sliding out like usual so she had to put her hands up in (OUCH!) and help move each shoulder. So i had assitance with #2, but just in a different way. ...i think its common for first time moms, and the position of how you pushed has a lot to do with it too. If you were in the standard supine and stirrups/ppl holding up your legs, that will make it harder. so i think you did a fabulous job hun! you should be proud!!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with Guppy.. all that really matters is baby is here safe and sound.. your healthy and so is he.. :) Dont beat yourself up at all..


----------



## ellitigg

Wow...this has been an exhausting 24 hours. I woke up yesterday morning with mild contractions. At 10pm I was getting to the point of struggling with them and went to the hospital. They did an internal and the nurse kept her hand there through a contraction - owwww! I was 3cm dilated and we agreed I was progressing well enough to stay. Their expectation was that things would not 'get going' until about 3am. At around 3, when I was in agony, they did another internal and I was 10cm! Unfortunately at the point where my contractions really ramped up, my mw went AWOL and gas and air was just NOT helping but I had to wait another 40 mins to be given pethidine! That was the only point I nearly lost it. Strangely I got zero urge to push and I really wasn't sure I could do it but eventually we made it.

In the end Joshua Timothy Igglesden was born at 5:31am today, weighing 6lbs 1oz. So far he hasn't cried at all except when first born, he's feeding well and is just gorgeous. Labour was probably the worst experience I've had but to hold Josh in my arms is just something else.


----------



## mumanddad

You did great hun to go that long just on gas and air congratulations

Are you home now? X


----------



## TeQuiero

Jokerette, with DS1 I was pushing for 4 hours and they finally decided to do the forceps on him (he still has indentions on the side of his head from them). Do not feel bad about needing some help getting him out. :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies!!! There's no way I can go back and read everything but I hope everyone is doing well!! I know we've had a bunch of babies in the past couple of weeks as I've seen at least some of them on FB!! We're doing well here. He's def had his good nights and bad. 2 nights ago he was up for 3 or 4 hours and I was just so completely tired that I finally had to wake John up and ask him to take him, lol. Then yesterday he had his awake time during the day...he was up from 2pm to 9pm!!!!!! I think it was a growth spurt (because he Kept Feeding, totally drained me) combined with gas. He slept okay...up every hour and 45 min or so until about 6 when he was up for 2 hours and I finally laid him on my chest and we slept for a few! Other than my sleep/being so tired, he's perfect. He only cries when he's hungry...and that's only if I don't get to him fast enough. John just keeps saying how lucky we got with him, that he's So Good! He's adorable with him and it just makes me love him a million times more!! 

I'm going to try to find our mommy group so that I can attempt to post my birth story and some pictures. I warn you, it's Very long. I wanted to write every single last thing that I could remember. I'm sure there's some stuff I need to add, I need to read through it again and then have John read it.


----------



## becstar

Havent had time to catch up... Baby Jacob Walter was born today at 4.30pm after 2hrs 20mins of labour... I was induced as my waters had gone 50ish hours before with no labour, then meconium on my pad. He is jus amazing! 9lb 11oz of gorgeous. No tears, just a graze. Hypnobiryhing really helped me. More to follow later!


----------



## nightkd

Jokerette said:


> Did anyone else have to have any help getting their babies out? I know it shouldn't matter abd I'm proud I delivered vaginally but for some reason I'm so disappointed in myself that I had to use the vacuum suction ti help him out. :( how common is this? I was just so tired that my pushes after 2.5hrs of pushing had very little strength. For someone reason I'm very comfortable with the fact that I got the epidural , I went so quickly from 3-10cm that I'm glad I got it when I did... But why am I beating myself up over the vacuum. The dr said "you can do it, you don't need it" but I was so tired and I begged for it

Yep yep. 9.5cms when we went into hospital, had waters broken (they were sure I was going to deliver within minutes..... :dohh:) got epidural.... Delivered 7 hours after having my waters broken and only because they thought babies shoulders were stuck, called in a consultant to decide whether I needed a c-section (they didn't say that outright though...) and she literally stuck her hand in my vag, got underneath Aubrey's chin and pulled her out with my pushing, then literally pulled her UPWARDS to get the rest of her out.... :wacko:

I had problems with pushing both babies out (somewhat down to the epidural) and was pushing for HOURS with both.... 

Try not to worry about it! I was just relieved after that long of pushing, to get her out!!! Especially without resorting to a c-section! It was the right decision for you at the time, even if it's something you wish had gone differently; it's easy for our memories of birth to get warped and I have a few regrets with both births, but I KNOW I made the right decisions when it was happening... Even if they weren't my ideal ones on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## nightkd

becstar said:


> Havent had time to catch up... Baby Jacob Walter was born today at 4.30pm after 2hrs 20mins of labour... I was induced as my waters had gone 50ish hours before with no labour, then meconium on my pad. He is jus amazing! 9lb 11oz of gorgeous. No tears, just a graze. Hypnobiryhing really helped me. More to follow later!

Congrats!!!! :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Becstar!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

I hadn't realised either AR! :dance: Such a coincidence!

Joker - With Abbie I had help in the form of forceps. It never even crossed my mind to feel bad for not doing it all myself - way I see it is that it's flipping hard work and I did most of it myself so what if I needed some help at the end!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats to the new mums in the last few hours! :D


----------



## amandad192

Congrats to all the new mummies!!
*
Jokerrete* Liam was born by ventouse and I wish things had been different, but at the time it was safest to just get him out. I agree with nightkd, we make choices in labour as to what feels best at the time. I was determined not to have an epidural, but when the time came I needed it and I'm now glad I had it.


----------



## tiggertea

Couple of questions:

ellitigg - what was your due date?

Why have I missed JP's details?! :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

Elli, I was also going to ask for your due date :lol: but Tigger beat me to it. 

Also Tigger, AmandaD had her baby, but her stats aren't on the thread here. They are:
Amandad192 - Amelia Willow ~ 7 lb 7 oz ~ originally due 1/30/12

Jokerette, don't beat yourself up over it love, you did awesome! :hugs: That's a long time to push, and exhaustion during labor is no joke! I know it's hypocritical since I was beating myself up over getting an epidural, but when you know it's the best decision in the long run, there's nothing about which to be ashamed. :) You're awesome! 

Congrats Elli! (have I said that already?) And congrats Becstar! :hugs: to you both!!!

I have updated the new thread and I hope it's all accurate. With time differences and stuff, sometimes when anyone says, "LO was born today" I'm not sure which day it is. :rofl: So if things are wrong, please let me know!


----------



## swanxxsong

On a sappier note, I remember joining this thread in the beginning as a scared FTM to be, and it's so amazing having been with you ladies through the journey of pregnancy, and now, seeing everyone having their babies... it's awesome. :hugs: I'm so grateful for such a fabulous birth group. You ladies rock!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ditto :cloud9:


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats becstar xx


----------



## tiggertea

Love you ladies! :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hi Girls ~ Wonder if we will have any Valentines Day arrivals? **



GossipGirly said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here Kelly :) xx
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> How are you finding this stage with a LO already? :shrug:
> 
> Im starting to struggle now (as I did in early pregnancy when I felt sooo rough, tired & sick) :wacko:
> 
> Bit nervous though of having 2 very littlies soon :help:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh it's very tiring at the moment, I'm pretty lucky Libby is as independent as she is but she isn't sleeping well so can imagine first few month are going to be fun xClick to expand...

My DD isnt sleeping to well either right now (makes 2 of us!) But she is teething :hugs:

Im hoping that it will make the sleepless nights easier, as we are already used to them :winkwink:............Wishful thinking!! :dohh::haha:



tiggertea said:


> Holy Moley! I don't log on for a few days and everyone has a baby! :lol:
> Congrats ladies!
> 
> I have been AWOL feeling a bit disheartened after ANOTHER false start. Have been in and out of hosp for obs though as I've been ill and the swelling etc is still "suspect". :dohh: Have decided not to think about any possibility of baby coming before induction date in 9 days - for my own sanity more than anything!

Wondered if you were Ok, as hadnt seen you online for a while :flower: Sorry for the false start....I think you now have a good attitude :thumbup:



ellitigg said:


> In the end Joshua Timothy Igglesden was born at 5:31am today, weighing 6lbs 1oz. So far he hasn't cried at all except when first born, he's feeding well and is just gorgeous. Labour was probably the worst experience I've had but to hold Josh in my arms is just something else.

Many Congrats :baby::cloud9:



becstar said:


> Havent had time to catch up... Baby Jacob Walter was born today at 4.30pm after 2hrs 20mins of labour... I was induced as my waters had gone 50ish hours before with no labour, then meconium on my pad. He is jus amazing! 9lb 11oz of gorgeous. No tears, just a graze. Hypnobiryhing really helped me. More to follow later!

Many Congrats ~ Lovely quick labour :cloud9: Your LO weighs almost the same as my DS2 did :baby:



swanxxsong said:


> On a sappier note, I remember joining this thread in the beginning as a scared FTM to be, and it's so amazing having been with you ladies through the journey of pregnancy, and now, seeing everyone having their babies... it's awesome. :hugs: I'm so grateful for such a fabulous birth group. You ladies rock!

Awwww ~ WSS ^^

I still keep in touch with my 'December Dreamer 2010' Girls from when I was expecting DD :friends:


----------



## KellyC75

10 days until LO arrives! :help: :happydance: :baby: :wacko: :cloud9: <this is about how im feeling!!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats becstar!


----------



## Jokerette

This is so exciting how many babies have arrived within the past 48 hours. I feel like we all just know each other now and I can't imagine my pregnancy without all of you! Isn't it crazy to think 9 months ago we were all posting with our BFP's!?

I want to thank you girls for your kind words regarding my regrets about the vacuum. You honestly made me feel soooooo much better and I am starting to realize that is just part of my labor story and there's nothing wrong with it even though it wasn't part of my "plan".

I was talking to my mom about it and she said "Well Amy, it's not entirely your fault... They basically made you delay pushing for 2 hours due to a shift change." I was confused and she reminded me about what I totally forgot! At 6am I was fully dilated and my contractions were strong and 1-2 mins apart. But I had the epidural so I was very comfortable. The drs and nurses recommended that I wait 2 hours and "labor down" naturally. By the time the 2 hours rolled around (aka 7:30 shift change) my contractions had slowed to 6-8 mins apart. Maybe if I had been encouraged to push back at 6am I would have made quicker progress and wouldn't have gotten so tired. It's crazy that I didn't even remember this fact looking back. I'm not mad, because it's not like they did it on purpose... But it's slightly annoying... And it actually makes me feel better knowing maybe it wasn't "my fault"


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: I love this group.

And I'm glad you're feeling better Joker! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Jokerette said:


> This is so exciting how many babies have arrived within the past 48 hours. I feel like we all just know each other now and I can't imagine my pregnancy without all of you! Isn't it crazy to think 9 months ago we were all posting with our BFP's!?
> 
> I want to thank you girls for your kind words regarding my regrets about the vacuum. You honestly made me feel soooooo much better and I am starting to realize that is just part of my labor story and there's nothing wrong with it even though it wasn't part of my "plan".
> 
> I was talking to my mom about it and she said "Well Amy, it's not entirely your fault... They basically made you delay pushing for 2 hours due to a shift change." I was confused and she reminded me about what I totally forgot! At 6am I was fully dilated and my contractions were strong and 1-2 mins apart. But I had the epidural so I was very comfortable. The drs and nurses recommended that I wait 2 hours and "labor down" naturally. By the time the 2 hours rolled around (aka 7:30 shift change) my contractions had slowed to 6-8 mins apart. Maybe if I had been encouraged to push back at 6am I would have made quicker progress and wouldn't have gotten so tired. It's crazy that I didn't even remember this fact looking back. I'm not mad, because it's not like they did it on purpose... But it's slightly annoying... And it actually makes me feel better knowing maybe it wasn't "my fault"

Yep, you shouldn't feel bad about it At All!!! My labor did not go at all how I had planned thanks to a "big" baby but I'm really not upset about any of it. I still brought him into the world even if it wasn't the way I'd imagined I would!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

tiggertea said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> ellitigg - what was your due date?
> 
> Why have I missed JP's details?! :dohh:

Mine? I posted a bit on the the page prior to your post here and posted my birth story and some pics in our mommy group!


----------



## saphire76

Hi guys! Have to read back but I ready guppys story congrats brave mama!

I had Izzy @ 12:05 am 2/13/12! She was 7 lbs 10oz 20 inch long.

In the end I started pushing at 12:01 and she was out by 12:05!! Thank God not 3 hrs like my son.

I'll update more later :)


----------



## KellyC75

saphire76 said:


> Hi guys! Have to read back but I ready guppys story congrats brave mama!
> 
> I had Izzy @ 12:05 am 2/13/12! She was 7 lbs 10oz 20 inch long.
> 
> In the end I started pushing at 12:01 and she was out by 12:05!! Thank God not 3 hrs like my son.
> 
> I'll update more later :)

Many Congrats :baby::cloud9:


----------



## becstar

Congrats Saphire! X


----------



## honey08

congrats to u all :dance:

im going in at 8am for my c-sec :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Saphire! great job!


----------



## mumanddad

Congrats sapphire on the birth of izzy x

Good luck honey x


----------



## amandad192

Congratz saphire.

Good luck honey.


----------



## GossipGirly

Congrats xx


----------



## Guppy051708

honey08 said:


> congrats to u all :dance:
> 
> im going in at 8am for my c-sec :thumbup:

cant wait to see your LO!


----------



## KellyC75

honey08 said:


> congrats to u all :dance:
> 
> im going in at 8am for my c-sec :thumbup:

:yipee: good luck :baby::cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

Think the OP is up to date now.... :wacko:


----------



## saphire76

God bless Honey! 

It's so frustrating trying to keep her latched on. Yesterday was pretty good and that should have been harder. I keep trying but she's fighting me and gets mad at me. Another lactation consultant should be here again today. I know all the answers I just can't seem to get them applied to us. Ill just have to keep at it until we get it right should be easier when my milk comes in soon I hope.

Hope all the new babies are doing well for you all and every ones recovery is fast.


----------



## KellyC75

Hope the lactation consultant can help Sapphire :flower:


----------



## mumanddad

saphire76 said:


> God bless Honey!
> 
> It's so frustrating trying to keep her latched on. Yesterday was pretty good and that should have been harder. I keep trying but she's fighting me and gets mad at me. Another lactation consultant should be here again today. I know all the answers I just can't seem to get them applied to us. Ill just have to keep at it until we get it right should be easier when my milk comes in soon I hope.
> 
> Hope all the new babies are doing well for you all and every ones recovery is fast.

Corbyn fights me and screams so i give him a drop of ebm then put him to the breast x

Hopefully the consultant will help x


----------



## swanxxsong

Holy crap, congratulation Saphire! :hugs: That's so awesome! 

Wonder how Junebugs is doing??? :) 

Congrats honey and good luck today!

I have my 6 week PP visit today and I want to die. Aria cluster-fed from 7pm-9pm, took a short break then did again from 11-3. I was so sore and felt so dried up that right around 3 I gave her EBM and she took 1.5 oz of it! Then I tried to bring her to bed and she lasted a half hour before she whimpered and I began to cry because I had already thrown up once and was feeling so shaky and weak. OH took her and changed her and apparently fed her another ounce and brought her back to bed, where she decided she needed to nurse from me and screamed bloody murder until I woke up and fed her. :headspin:

So yeah, I'm pretty :loopy: at the moment. Need to force myself to nap this afternoon so I can be better prepared for another crazy night, if she chooses to have one like that again. FX she doesn't, but still, better safe than sorry! 

And I owe OH big time, he had to work today and still got up and took care of her for me so I could pass out. :| I feel so guilty because I try so hard to not wake him or have him wake up when he has to work. At least he only works 1 of his 2 jobs today.

/rant.

Happy Valentine's Day!

Anyone doing anything special????? Besides Honey, who's obviously having her baby! :rofl:

Then she conked out until 8:30 and I woke up with two stiff, sore and painful boobs.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, wow, congrats to saphire, becstar, elli... did I miss anyone?? 
It's a baby boom in here!!! I mean, I guess I knew that would happen... it's February, after all... :dohh: 
But WOW, they're coming so quickly now!! 
And at least one more by the end of the day!! Good luck honey!


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats Saphire!!

Good luck Honey!

Swan, I am planning on making a nice dinner for DH and I to celebrate our anniversary :) I cannot believe how fast the last 4 years have gone by with him! Are you doing anything special? Hope that your 6 week check-up goes well!! :hugs:


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> Hi guys! Have to read back but I ready guppys story congrats brave mama!
> 
> I had Izzy @ 12:05 am 2/13/12! She was 7 lbs 10oz 20 inch long.
> 
> In the end I started pushing at 12:01 and she was out by 12:05!! Thank God not 3 hrs like my son.
> 
> I'll update more later :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

saphire76 said:


> God bless Honey!
> 
> It's so frustrating trying to keep her latched on. Yesterday was pretty good and that should have been harder. I keep trying but she's fighting me and gets mad at me. Another lactation consultant should be here again today. I know all the answers I just can't seem to get them applied to us. Ill just have to keep at it until we get it right should be easier when my milk comes in soon I hope.
> 
> Hope all the new babies are doing well for you all and every ones recovery is fast.

I know you know, lol, but just keep working at it! Sebastian and I had Huge issues with latch/suck at first. It's getting better now but he still fights it sometimes!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

swanxxsong said:


> Holy crap, congratulation Saphire! :hugs: That's so awesome!
> 
> Wonder how Junebugs is doing??? :)
> 
> Congrats honey and good luck today!
> 
> I have my 6 week PP visit today and I want to die. Aria cluster-fed from 7pm-9pm, took a short break then did again from 11-3. I was so sore and felt so dried up that right around 3 I gave her EBM and she took 1.5 oz of it! Then I tried to bring her to bed and she lasted a half hour before she whimpered and I began to cry because I had already thrown up once and was feeling so shaky and weak. OH took her and changed her and apparently fed her another ounce and brought her back to bed, where she decided she needed to nurse from me and screamed bloody murder until I woke up and fed her. :headspin:
> 
> So yeah, I'm pretty :loopy: at the moment. Need to force myself to nap this afternoon so I can be better prepared for another crazy night, if she chooses to have one like that again. FX she doesn't, but still, better safe than sorry!
> 
> And I owe OH big time, he had to work today and still got up and took care of her for me so I could pass out. :| I feel so guilty because I try so hard to not wake him or have him wake up when he has to work. At least he only works 1 of his 2 jobs today.
> 
> /rant.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Anyone doing anything special????? Besides Honey, who's obviously having her baby! :rofl:
> 
> Then she conked out until 8:30 and I woke up with two stiff, sore and painful boobs.

I'm sorry you had such a rough night! We've had a number of them, too! At least I know it's "normal"!!!

No plans here. John's commander and first sergeant are in town so he's at work and who knows when he'll be home. Why they chose Valentine's Day to come visit their office I'll never know. Ah well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to all you new mommies.. :) 38 week checkup for me tomorrow.. :) Hope for some more news..


----------



## swanxxsong

No plans here!! Just a night in with the family. :)

Appointment went well! I am cleared to do everything so I'm hoping to go riding this weekend. Just need to make sure hubby will be around and that someone will be at the barn. :happydance: FX!!

Major engorgement issues happening again. Oversupply due to her crazy growth spurts? Maybe. Idk. It hurts. :(

Haha you're definitely not alone JP!!! I think it's about 50/50 lately how nights go :rofl:

Hope the LC helped, Saphire!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats Saphire and Becstar!

Tiggertea - My due date was 11th and he arrived on 13th

So today Josh was readmitted to hospital after we went home last night :(

Although he seemed to feed well yesterday he just wouldn't feed overnight and his blood sugar went so low we couldn't keep him awake. I don't really understand why it happened...everytime I offered him a feed he either wouldn't take it at all or he latched on and fell asleep. 

The first mw we saw at the hospital was a complete cow and everything we said was wrong. She made me feel like all of this was our fault. :'(

Since we got here he has had formula and some glucose and his blood sugar has recovered but we'll definitely be here at least tonight until he's feeding better.

Most of the staff we've seen have been really good but earlier they wanted to put a tube into josh because he wouldn't take more milk after they'd fed him 40ml only an hour before! Fortunately a bf specialist intervened before they could do it and argued with the doctor.

Feeling really down and stressed right now. It's great to have you guys here to listen!


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck lilrojo!

Aww :hugs: Elli! I hope things get better for you soon. xoxo


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> Congrats Saphire and Becstar!
> 
> Tiggertea - My due date was 11th and he arrived on 13th
> 
> So today Josh was readmitted to hospital after we went home last night :(
> 
> Although he seemed to feed well yesterday he just wouldn't feed overnight and his blood sugar went so low we couldn't keep him awake. I don't really understand why it happened...everytime I offered him a feed he either wouldn't take it at all or he latched on and fell asleep.
> 
> The first mw we saw at the hospital was a complete cow and everything we said was wrong. She made me feel like all of this was our fault. :'(
> 
> Since we got here he has had formula and some glucose and his blood sugar has recovered but we'll definitely be here at least tonight until he's feeding better.
> 
> Most of the staff we've seen have been really good but earlier they wanted to put a tube into josh because he wouldn't take more milk after they'd fed him 40ml only an hour before! Fortunately a bf specialist intervened before they could do it and argued with the doctor.
> 
> Feeling really down and stressed right now. It's great to have you guys here to listen!

hun im sorry to read this, are you on nicu? They are fantastic in there esp debbie and liz.

If you need anything im not far away xx


----------



## GossipGirly

I am really pleased the bf specialist was there to give you the support you need, hope your home soon xx


----------



## ellitigg

mumanddad said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Saphire and Becstar!
> 
> Tiggertea - My due date was 11th and he arrived on 13th
> 
> So today Josh was readmitted to hospital after we went home last night :(
> 
> Although he seemed to feed well yesterday he just wouldn't feed overnight and his blood sugar went so low we couldn't keep him awake. I don't really understand why it happened...everytime I offered him a feed he either wouldn't take it at all or he latched on and fell asleep.
> 
> The first mw we saw at the hospital was a complete cow and everything we said was wrong. She made me feel like all of this was our fault. :'(
> 
> Since we got here he has had formula and some glucose and his blood sugar has recovered but we'll definitely be here at least tonight until he's feeding better.
> 
> Most of the staff we've seen have been really good but earlier they wanted to put a tube into josh because he wouldn't take more milk after they'd fed him 40ml only an hour before! Fortunately a bf specialist intervened before they could do it and argued with the doctor.
> 
> Feeling really down and stressed right now. It's great to have you guys here to listen!
> 
> hun im sorry to read this, are you on nicu? They are fantastic in there esp debbie and liz.
> 
> If you need anything im not far away xxClick to expand...

Thankyou, I really appreciate the support. I'm in transitional care which is better than maternity inpatients as we get our own room so I can give my little man my full attention. I think DH was sad to have to leave us here but I'm thankful he will get a good nights sleep for whenever we're back home. He just texted me to say that the Flickr album of Josh has had 591 hits. What a rockstar!


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Major engorgement issues happening again. Oversupply due to her crazy growth spurts? Maybe. Idk. It hurts. :(

I suffered really badly with this & had to stop b/f at just 5weeks :cry: I believe that my problems were really bad due to DD only taking the 'foremilk' ~ Because of her reflux, she was in too much pain to carry on with the feed

This made for a un-happy LO & an un-happy (& in LOTS of pain) Mummy :cry:

I would get some help as soon as you can :hugs: Good luck
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:hugs: To you & Josh :baby: ,ellitigg ~ Hope he gets well soon :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

ellitigg said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Saphire and Becstar!
> 
> Tiggertea - My due date was 11th and he arrived on 13th
> 
> So today Josh was readmitted to hospital after we went home last night :(
> 
> Although he seemed to feed well yesterday he just wouldn't feed overnight and his blood sugar went so low we couldn't keep him awake. I don't really understand why it happened...everytime I offered him a feed he either wouldn't take it at all or he latched on and fell asleep.
> 
> The first mw we saw at the hospital was a complete cow and everything we said was wrong. She made me feel like all of this was our fault. :'(
> 
> Since we got here he has had formula and some glucose and his blood sugar has recovered but we'll definitely be here at least tonight until he's feeding better.
> 
> Most of the staff we've seen have been really good but earlier they wanted to put a tube into josh because he wouldn't take more milk after they'd fed him 40ml only an hour before! Fortunately a bf specialist intervened before they could do it and argued with the doctor.
> 
> Feeling really down and stressed right now. It's great to have you guys here to listen!
> 
> hun im sorry to read this, are you on nicu? They are fantastic in there esp debbie and liz.
> 
> If you need anything im not far away xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou, I really appreciate the support. I'm in transitional care which is better than maternity inpatients as we get our own room so I can give my little man my full attention. I think DH was sad to have to leave us here but I'm thankful he will get a good nights sleep for whenever we're back home. He just texted me to say that the Flickr album of Josh has had 591 hits. What a rockstar!Click to expand...

Aww i hated my hubby leaving when we where having feeding issues he was the only one who kept me sane. 

Hopefully you will both be home with your hubby soon xx


----------



## TeQuiero

Elli, I hope that Josh gets to feeling better ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## TeQuiero

I have officially overworked my body.... I picked up DS2 on Friday when I got out of the hospital and then again yesterday.... I did not feel the pain from it until a few hours later, and it really hurt last night. Who knew that the 30lb baby I was picking up everyday before she got here would be so hard to pick up after she got here! :(


----------



## dizzyangel

I've had a 'real' Valentine's baby!!!!!
Keeley Jean arrived today at 12:54pm weighing in at 6lbs 14oz. Labour didn't exactly go as I was hoping but my little 'yellow' bundled arrived here safely in 'pink' form. She's been BFing brilliantly so far and is really alert - I'm so in love!!!!!
Jokerette, I ended up needing a ventouse to help her arrive as I was just so tired by the end of it and her heart rate dipped a bit low so they thought better to be safe than sorry and help her out. It didn't help that my contractions became a little further apart once I got an epidural so I got fewer pushes in in the allotted time but I don't care if I 'failed' because of this as she us here, alive and perfect!!!!

Also, I have no idea how I will sleep on this ward tonight. It's so bloody noisy and I'm such a light sleeper....the last thing you need after such a hard day!
Congratulations on all the new babies that have popped in the past few days and just remember all the ladies who are still pregnant - its the middle of Feb already so its not long left now! Xx

Ps. I will SERIOUSLY try post some pictures on here sometime!


----------



## KellyC75

dizzyangel said:


> I've had a 'real' Valentine's baby!!!!!
> Keeley Jean arrived today at 12:54pm weighing in at 6lbs 14oz. Labour didn't exactly go as I was hoping but my little 'yellow' bundled arrived here safely in 'pink' form. She's been BFing brilliantly so far and is really alert - I'm so in love!!!!!
> Jokerette, I ended up needing a ventouse to help her arrive as I was just so tired by the end of it and her heart rate dipped a bit low so they thought better to be safe than sorry and help her out. It didn't help that my contractions became a little further apart once I got an epidural so I got fewer pushes in in the allotted time but I don't care if I 'failed' because of this as she us here, alive and perfect!!!!
> 
> Also, I have no idea how I will sleep on this ward tonight. It's so bloody noisy and I'm such a light sleeper....the last thing you need after such a hard day!
> Congratulations on all the new babies that have popped in the past few days and just remember all the ladies who are still pregnant - its the middle of Feb already so its not long left now! Xx
> 
> Ps. I will SERIOUSLY try post some pictures on here sometime!

Oh yey ~ :cloud9: 

Many Congrats on your Valentines baby <3

It is so hard to get any rest on the wards, if it isnt your LO waking you, its someone elses....Or its another mum snoring!!! I mean snoring, how do they even manage to get into a deep enough sleep??? :dohh:


----------



## becstar

The poor woman next to me last night, her son cried almost all night. I did not sleep well! She felt awful and horribly guilty which stressed her even more. Wards are stupid.


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> The poor woman next to me last night, her son cried almost all night. I did not sleep well! She felt awful and horribly guilty which stressed her even more. Wards are stupid.

Yes, wards are stupid! :dohh: I think they want you to leave early!

Im hoping the ward here in Australia will be a little better, as its only 2 beds to a ward :thumbup:.........FX im not stuck with the snoring woman!! :haha:


----------



## becstar

Ps congrats dizzy!


----------



## becstar

I was in a bay of only 2 of us Kelly... Sorry! 

Jacob has been on the boob almost constantly since 6am. Yikes. He is sleeping now on me but wakes when put down. Poor mite... I am sleeeeepy though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: Elli-- hope he gets better and you guys get to go back home. 

Congrats, dizzy!! Yay for a yellow turning pink!! 

Can't imagine a ward... my sympathies to all of you who have had to deal with the crying and snoring and whatever else... I will be living it up in a private room!! :happydance:


----------



## Julia323

Hey, I'm just popping in to let you know that I actually gave birth on January 20th! He was born at 5:07 am, and I had a completely natural birth. He's a boy (as expected) and we named him Carter and was born at 8lb 10oz (for almost 2 weeks already, I'm glad he came early!!)! We're so impressed with such a wonderful baby is, we're so in love :)

I didn't get on for so long because I had some personal health issues that came up after birth. I had a grand mal seizure about 20 minutes after birth, and after after a lot of tests it turns out I have a brain tumor. I had surgery almost 2 weeks ago, and now I'm going through Chemo and Radiation. Unfortunately I won't be able to breast feed, which I was so looking forward about, but obviously that's not an option at this point. I've got a long battle ahead of me, but I'm going to fight hard. My son is only just shy a month old, and I'm not leaving him without a mom. Any positive thoughts are much appreciated!

Here is a picture of our wonderful son:
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/julia_michelle/Carter/IMG_1275.jpg


----------



## saphire76

Congrats dizzy! I love the name :)

I have a private large room so that's very nice !

Izzy girl only wants to be on my boob! Should I do that just to passify her or take her off and let her deal. It's very tiring but maybe dring the day but not at night?


----------



## becstar

Oh my goodness Julia! I am so sorry this is happening to you, especially right now. But you are not going anywhere with that boy around, I know. Huge hugs. X

Saphire, they are so tiny, and night feeds are vital to your supply. Keep feeding on demand right now. X


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Dizzy!!!

Congrats Julia!!! He is beautiful. I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. I hope things get better very soon!

:hugs: Kelly. That's rough. :( I am relieved that Aria eats heartily despite her reflux but her latest growth spurt has sent my body into overdrive and my poor boobs are throbbing. :(

Saphire I would keep her there for your supply's sake and such. :) just drink loads of water to keep yourself hydrated. I think I've had two gallons since yesterday due to this spurt lol.


----------



## saphire76

We are still at 1 pee and 1 poop today despite the time. I need 1 more pee!!! We do have until 6 am but I get do nervous :(

Random question..... We're any of you mad that some people didn't visit you in the hospital?? There are a couple I'm dissapointed in.


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> I was in a bay of only 2 of us Kelly... Sorry!

:dohh::haha:



Julia323 said:


> Hey, I'm just popping in to let you know that I actually gave birth on January 20th! He was born at 5:07 am, and I had a completely natural birth. He's a boy (as expected) and we named him Carter and was born at 8lb 10oz (for almost 2 weeks already, I'm glad he came early!!)! We're so impressed with such a wonderful baby is, we're so in love :)
> 
> I didn't get on for so long because I had some personal health issues that came up after birth. I had a grand mal seizure about 20 minutes after birth, and after after a lot of tests it turns out I have a brain tumor. I had surgery almost 2 weeks ago, and now I'm going through Chemo and Radiation. Unfortunately I won't be able to breast feed, which I was so looking forward about, but obviously that's not an option at this point. I've got a long battle ahead of me, but I'm going to fight hard. My son is only just shy a month old, and I'm not leaving him without a mom. Any positive thoughts are much appreciated!
> 
> Here is a picture of our wonderful son:
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/julia_michelle/Carter/IMG_1275.jpg

Many Congratulations :baby::cloud9: What an adorable little Boy you have there (he weighed the same as my DD & she was a week early!)

So sorry to hear what you are going through now ~ But as you say, you have an excellent reason to fight this disease :grr: 

Good luck, thinking of you :flower: Sending you my prayers & hugs :hug:


----------



## saphire76

Julia he is a cutie!!!


----------



## BabyAngelic

Julia congrats on your beautiful little boy. You are in my thoughts and prayers Hun. Xx


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:

How is everyone? :friends:


----------



## GossipGirly

Bored and going insane stuck in the house with a 16 month old!


----------



## RedheadBabies

What do you do when baby HATES her bassinet? I lay her in it and if she manages to stay asleep its only for an hour max. If she's in bed with me, she'll sleep 3-4hrs at a time! I'm not opposed to cosleeping, but for when we travel, or she stays with grandparents or something, I'd really like her to sleep in her bassinet. I don't know what to do!!


----------



## saphire76

I'm having such a hard time nursing. She is so mad at the breast like I'm not giving her enough or something but she won't even latch that long. We both cried for an hr no one would help me here. Finally gave her 1/2 oz formula in nursery then es was w them for 4 hrs :( when she came back she wouldn't nurse either se was too asleep. Now they are re testing for jaundice 2 numbers I heard were 10 and 13 idk this sucks!!!' I so don't want to fail at this. I'm so sad :(


----------



## RedheadBabies

Would they let you try a nipple shield Sapphire? Mallory will stay latched on with it, but without it, its a fight. I've had to supplement formula here and there also. Sometimes she's just so hungry, and I have nothing left to give after pumping and just feeding her. My lactation consultant kept reminding me to relax. I'd get so tense trying to get her on, and that's no good for my milk supply or Mallory.

You can't fail if you do all you can, and keep trying hun. She'll learn her part and you'll be going in no time!


----------



## swanxxsong

Redhead, Aria won't stay in a bassinet more than 5 minutes before crying. :lol: She slept in it for 2 days before deciding she wanted cuddles. We didnt plan to cosleep but for now, we are. I figure I will wean her in time. Hopefully lol. 

Aww Saphire. :hugs: no matter what, it's no failure. Is there an LC at the hospital to help you? If not, I'd call LLL once you arrive home. I know it sucks and it isn't easy. But even if she ends up FF or topping off at the hospital... doesn't mean she can't learn it. But no matter what you are not a failure. I'd ask for LC help if they have it in the hospital and see what they say first.


----------



## ellitigg

Julia - congratulations and so sorry to hear about your health struggles. Everytime you look at him he will give you strength :hugs:

Saphire - this has been the issue with Josh and why he ended up with low blood sugar. I was googling last night and found this really helpful website which i found so reassuring https://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/articles/waking-a-sleepy-baby

Josh's blood sugar got back to normal with some formula to supplement the breast milk. It is really slow progress because whereas he might only need about 3ml of BM to feed properly, he'd need about 40ml formula for the same effect. Giving him the formula to fix his blood sugar has meant his belly was full for hours and so we've been having trouble to get him to bf. since midnight he's only had BM so we'll see what his blood sugar is later. Fingers crossed x


----------



## mumanddad

saphire76 said:


> I'm having such a hard time nursing. She is so mad at the breast like I'm not giving her enough or something but she won't even latch that long. We both cried for an hr no one would help me here. Finally gave her 1/2 oz formula in nursery then es was w them for 4 hrs :( when she came back she wouldn't nurse either se was too asleep. Now they are re testing for jaundice 2 numbers I heard were 10 and 13 idk this sucks!!!' I so don't want to fail at this. I'm so sad :(

I know how you feel, i ended up ebm and giving via bottle so i could get home we are slowly getting there with bf and i think its because we are both relaxed more.

Give her a few days its all new to you both, i cried so much over it because i didnt want to fail either but i felt i had.

We are all here for you, i have founs the ladies give great advice of bf xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... it's never this quiet in here... must be all the new babies keeping their mommies occupied. 
Hope everyone is doing well. :flow:


----------



## monkeydo

Congratulations to all the new mummies xx


----------



## swanxxsong

:headspin:

I want to take a nap. :|


----------



## GossipGirly

I'm feeling pretty glum :( frustrated as I can't get ou the house with my toddler and I just want to meet him already, I was early with Libby so expected to be this time stupidly :( and no signs of him coming soon x


----------



## sparklez

RedheadBabies said:


> What do you do when baby HATES her bassinet? I lay her in it and if she manages to stay asleep its only for an hour max. If she's in bed with me, she'll sleep 3-4hrs at a time! I'm not opposed to cosleeping, but for when we travel, or she stays with grandparents or something, I'd really like her to sleep in her bassinet. I don't know what to do!!

wish meghan would sleep an hour in the moses basket, most she's managed recently is 10 mins :nope: She cosleeps at night for 4 hours at a time (then we have a cluster feed night!) in the day she only stays asleep if she's held. Do you have a sling or a carrier? we couldn't live without ours, she stays asleep and i have 2 hands free so can acually get stuff done:haha: it's only temporary though - by 3/4 months she's be able to sooth herself and find her fingers to suck etc so by then should be ok in a crib/cot it's just a the moment she startles or fidgets and wakes herself in the crib but if I'm holding her and give her a quick rock she setles again


----------



## sparklez

Julia, congrats on your early valentine, so sorry to hear your health issues, your in my thoughts and prayers xxxxx if it helps my mum was diagnosed with a terminal illness when pregnant with me, there have been a couple of touch and go moments but she's still here and is now enjoying being a grandma :flower:


----------



## ellitigg

Well Josh and I are back at home, thank goodness. It was so frustrating having to be in hospital but I feel like I had a 24 hour intensive training session on how to breast feed and read my baby better, so it was really useful. I'm nervous about tonight but determined to make it work!


----------



## nightkd

GossipGirly said:


> I'm feeling pretty glum :( frustrated as I can't get ou the house with my toddler and I just want to meet him already, I was early with Libby so expected to be this time stupidly :( and no signs of him coming soon x

:hugs: I felt the same way before Aubrey arrived; frustrated to be stuck in the house with a toddler (and I was exhausted all the time, so couldn't really interact with her etc as much as she wanted) and just wanting to meet baby. Now I'm stuck in the house with a clingy toddler who wants to sit on my lap for 2-3 hours every morning and a fussy newborn (gas issues at the moment...). Pretty much both sides drove me insane :lol:

Hope you start feeling better soon. My MWs always told me once I got 'the look' - just totally done with being pregnant - I would have baby very soon... With DD they told me I had 'the look' two days before I had her and I was feeling very glum at that point. ;)


----------



## nightkd

So... I just passed a big clot... Not huge, but not small... Typically I cancelled the postpartum appointment I was supposed to have today at 2:30pm and passed the clot around that time!!!  Irony? 

How do you tell the difference between a bit of placenta and a blood clot? DH says to run it under some water and see if it breaks down... =/ If it's just a blood clot I'm not too worried (unless I start bleeding heavily or get a fever/feel weird) but if it's a bit of placenta, I'm not cool with that.


----------



## GossipGirly

I think I have the look today lol


----------



## sparklez

saphire and elli :hugs: and good work with the breastfeeding it does get easier. just try to get the support where it's available - try a local LLL contact or look at the old pages on he post-natal thread, we discussed sleepy babies and topping up with formula quite a bit, I think tiggertea put a link in the first post x

swan the engorement sould sort out in a couple of days, meg had been satisfied by one side- so my supply stared to drop- so shes started taking both sides (and sometimes going back to the first side again!) every time and now my supply is going up again! and I hear you on the wanting a nap!!


----------



## TeQuiero

Julia, your LO is adorable. You are in my thoughts and prayers, I hope that everything goes well for you.

Swan, I just got out of the engorgement phase.... Adelina seems very pleased that I have real milk.... but then she doesn't want to wake up, I have to force her awake after 3-4 hours to eat! I hope that it is getting better for you hunny!! :hugs:

Elli, I am glad you and Josh are at home now. KMFX that tonight goes well for you both!

Saphire, :hugs: 

GossipGirly, hoping your bundle decides to get here soon!


AFM, Adelina is having problems with eye crusties on one of her eyes. I have been putting EBM on it today (which the doctor (and many friends) recommended with DS2).


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: to those struggling with newborn issues :hugs:




GossipGirly said:


> I'm feeling pretty glum :( frustrated as I can't get ou the house with my toddler and I just want to meet him already, I was early with Libby so expected to be this time stupidly :( and no signs of him coming soon x

:hugs: Why cant you get out? :shrug: Are you snowed in?



nightkd said:


> Now I'm stuck in the house with a clingy toddler who wants to sit on my lap for 2-3 hours every morning and a fussy newborn (gas issues at the moment...). Pretty much both sides drove me insane :lol:

:dohh:

something im not looking forward too :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Wheres Tiger? :shrug: :friends:


----------



## GossipGirly

I dont have a car and I cant walk very far :( it hurts too much x


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly said:


> I dont have a car and I cant walk very far :( it hurts too much x

Oh dear, no car :-( 

I can understand you not wanting to go out then, walking is no fun at all right now, hey :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly (and anyone else with 2 LO's) ~ Which pushchair have you got? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Tiger should be having her section now or has already. I think it was at 7:30pm my time or so (half hour ago). 

My engorgement has settled itself as she is coming off the peak of her growth spurt. She's very gassy though and not so happy. 

:hugs: to you GG. I hope you're feeling better soon and that your LO comes very soon!!

Yaaaawn. I want aria to wake up so we can play. And so I can wear her out so she hopefully sleeps tonight :rofl:


----------



## RedheadBabies

sparklez said:


> RedheadBabies said:
> 
> 
> What do you do when baby HATES her bassinet? I lay her in it and if she manages to stay asleep its only for an hour max. If she's in bed with me, she'll sleep 3-4hrs at a time! I'm not opposed to cosleeping, but for when we travel, or she stays with grandparents or something, I'd really like her to sleep in her bassinet. I don't know what to do!!
> 
> wish meghan would sleep an hour in the moses basket, most she's managed recently is 10 mins :nope: She cosleeps at night for 4 hours at a time (then we have a cluster feed night!) in the day she only stays asleep if she's held. Do you have a sling or a carrier? we couldn't live without ours, she stays asleep and i have 2 hands free so can acually get stuff done:haha: it's only temporary though - by 3/4 months she's be able to sooth herself and find her fingers to suck etc so by then should be ok in a crib/cot it's just a the moment she startles or fidgets and wakes herself in the crib but if I'm holding her and give her a quick rock she setles againClick to expand...


That sounds just like Mallory! I have a carrier, but its for when baby is older and sitting up. Thanks for the tip!! Sounds like I'm going to have to invest in a sling ASAP. :)

Do you guys breastfeed in bed? Or do you get up to feed? And what exactly does "cluster feed" mean?


----------



## swanxxsong

Sometimes I feed in bed. But usually not since she's noisy and poor Chris has to work. lol. 

Cluster feed is when they nurse non-stop. Like when they go through a growth spurt. Aria was attached to the boob from 7-9pm and then 11-2 the other night. (or something like that I forget the exact hours). She would nap briefly with the nipple in her mouth but suddenly wake and suck again and if I tried to take it away? Forget it. She'd wake up and eat more! It doesn't last long for her, maybe 2-3 days where she has a period of cluster feeding though. Went through it for 2 growth spurts so far. It's draining but best advice I have is keep drinks and snacks handy and hydrate often!! lol. Also Netflix or a book or something is nice. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> Tiger should be having her section now or has already. I think it was at 7:30pm my time or so (half hour ago).

Thought Tigers csection was the day before mine? :shrug: Has it changed then?


----------



## TeQuiero

Redhead, I feed in bed. I did with the boys and I do with Adelina, it gave me an easier latch position..... and it makes it easier to get back to sleep. We are co-sleeping for now. We have a bassinet but we have not brought it in from the shed, and I like not having to go too far to get her at night.


Kelly, Tiger has been having pains, I believe that she had lost her waters last week. She started having bad contractions. She went to the doctors and she was at 3cm dilated, so she got admitted for observation and was at 4cm last that she mentioned dilation. They moved her section up, and I am guessing that she should be done.


----------



## KellyC75

TeQuiero said:


> Kelly, Tiger has been having pains, I believe that she had lost her waters last week. She started having bad contractions. She went to the doctors and she was at 3cm dilated, so she got admitted for observation and was at 4cm last that she mentioned dilation. They moved her section up, and I am guessing that she should be done.

Oh wow! :happydance: How did I not know this?

Wishing her good luck :baby::cloud9: Cant wait to hear


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't think she announced it on here... I think it was just on the FB group... hehe I joined just in time!! 

Also, lilrojo had a little boy at 8:08 pm tonight (Wednesday), weighing 6 lbs 6 oz!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Yay For lilrojo!!! How exciting!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:
All of these babies! Are there going to be any left for the end of the month? :haha:

...i still can't believe i went 2 weeks early!!!! I def was not planning on it :blush: ...but im glad thats done with :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

from Tiger:

Introducing holly Maddison skylah, born at 39 weeks 16/2 at 1131am 3.7kg,37cm head circumference and 50cm long
 



Attached Files:







holly.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> I don't think she announced it on here... I think it was just on the FB group... hehe I joined just in time!!
> 
> Also, lilrojo had a little boy at 8:08 pm tonight (Wednesday), weighing 6 lbs 6 oz!! :)

I feel left out ~ I dont have fb :nope:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Congrats to lilrojo :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> from Tiger:
> 
> Introducing holly Maddison skylah, born at 39 weeks 16/2 at 1131am 3.7kg,37cm head circumference and 50cm long

Thanks swan :thumbup:

Many Congrats Tiger, adorable :baby::cloud9: Doesnt she look like her big brother


----------



## RJ2

Congrats to all the new mums. I've been interstate for a week and we've had a baby explosion. I love it.

:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> GossipGirly (and anyone else with 2 LO's) ~ Which pushchair have you got? :shrug:

Kelly I've got the Strider plus 4 with second seat and Capsule and I swear buy it. It has been fabulous for me.


----------



## GossipGirly

KellyC75 said:


> GossipGirly (and anyone else with 2 LO's) ~ Which pushchair have you got? :shrug:

iCandy pear, currently use as a single 

Happy due date to me, congrats to all ladies with new babies x


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> GossipGirly (and anyone else with 2 LO's) ~ Which pushchair have you got? :shrug:
> 
> iCandy pear, currently use as a single
> 
> Happy due date to me, congrats to all ladies with new babies xClick to expand...


Thankyou :flower: Love the icandys, but may be a bit expensive for me to buy the whole thing? (not had DD's pram that long!)

& Happy Due date :happydance: FX bubba arrives soon for you :winkwink:



RJ2 said:


> Congrats to all the new mums. I've been interstate for a week and we've had a baby explosion. I love it.
> 
> :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> GossipGirly (and anyone else with 2 LO's) ~ Which pushchair have you got? :shrug:
> 
> Kelly I've got the Strider plus 4 with second seat and Capsule and I swear buy it. It has been fabulous for me.Click to expand...



Thankyou.....off to look at that one :winkwink:


----------



## GossipGirly

I bought mine second hand, I think they ate more readily available in the uk and a lot cheaper x


----------



## KellyC75

Went baby 'stuff' shopping tonight ~ Came back with..............

Sore hips & aching legs! :dohh:

Didnt buy a thing! :nope: Gonna go again at the weekend though, as the shops we tried tonite didnt have much selection!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My baby shopping secret weapon: amazon. :)

Kelly, I had deactivated my fb but when I saw how much excitement was going on over there, I had to reactivate. I think it's easier for people to post to fb from their phones than to bnb. 

Seems like we're getting to the point where more of us have had our babies than have not... except for me... and Kelly... and GG...


----------



## KellyC75

:brat: I want amazon in Australia :growlmad:

How is tigertea, is she still waiting on LO? :shrug:

Im seriously amazed at how many February babies came earlier than their due dates! :baby: Just so glad mine hasnt heard about this trend! :shhh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Can't believe I forgot to say, 
congratulations, tiger!!!! :happydance: 

You don't have amazon in Australia? :dohh: That stinks. :( I just discovered it, and I bought my travel system, bottles, and diapers from them. I bought my bouncer from walmart and used site-to-store to avoid shipping charges. Do you have walmart? 

I think tiggertea is still waiting? Her EDD is the same as mine (26th) and induction date is same as my c-section, the 22nd.


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Can't believe I forgot to say,
> congratulations, tiger!!!! :happydance:
> 
> You don't have amazon in Australia? :dohh: That stinks. :( I just discovered it, and I bought my travel system, bottles, and diapers from them. I bought my bouncer from walmart and used site-to-store to avoid shipping charges. Do you have walmart?
> 
> I think tiggertea is still waiting? Her EDD is the same as mine (26th) and induction date is same as my c-section, the 22nd.

No amazon, it really sucks :growlmad:


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: 
Still on a bit of a "break" from being online so often in an attempt to keep busy/ from brooding about when baby is going to come. :lol: 6 days and he'll be here or on his way. Not too bad! 

Congrats to all the new mummies in the past 2 days! :dance: Off to update the OP now. 

:hugs: to the rest of you still waiting!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

6 days!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

"A week" seemed like such a long time yesterday, but "6 days" seems much better today! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

All I've done today is nap with Aria, play with Aria and watch Hoarders on Netflix. Embarrassing. lol! 

But it isn't even noon yet so I have time to be productive later haha. It's raining so I won't be leaving the house anyway.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hehe what did moms do before netflix? 
We signed up eight days ago and I don't know what I did before that. :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

OMG I know!!!! Haha. I signed up yesterday and I'm like !!!! We had it once before but it was before they got it nicely organized and there were a billion pay options and the prices kept changing. There wasn't a lot on the instant watch either so we dropped it. Now it's amazing!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's awesome. I love it. I know it's going to help keep me sane during those late night feeds. With DS, I had to watch infomercials. Not nearly as fun. :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

That totally is why I got it - I got tired of the late-night reruns of American Pickers or whatever :rofl: so I can watch anything I feel compelled on my computer. Or the tv but it's actually just as easy to use my laptop since its beside me and right in reach.


----------



## sparklez

RedheadBabies said:


> That sounds just like Mallory! I have a carrier, but its for when baby is older and sitting up. Thanks for the tip!! Sounds like I'm going to have to invest in a sling ASAP. :)
> 
> Do you guys breastfeed in bed? Or do you get up to feed? And what exactly does "cluster feed" mean?

I can recommend close carriers or a moby, our close carrier cost £12 off ebay and has been worth at least 120 so far!

Yes we feed in bed, we're co sleeping and when I first had her my stitches were too painful for the sitting positions so we perfected feeding lying side by side. she's got used to sleeping by us and is usually much more settled at night with hardly any fussing (probably just jinxxed tonight:dohh:). couldn't imagine getting up to feed her as it's so cold and she feeds so often. 

Cluster feed is like swan says when one feed merges into the next with no gap or just a change/ burp inbetween so you end up there for hours. Meghan is deff upping my supply at the mo she's taking each side a every feed, feeding for about 45 min at a time and then waking up after an hour ready for more. has been a feed-a-thon today but luckily both grandmas came to visit so we've had he kitchen cleaned, all the clothes in the nursery sorted by size and put away and loads of washing done, usually after days like his the house is a state


----------



## sparklez

swanxxsong said:


> That totally is why I got it - I got tired of the late-night reruns of American Pickers or whatever :rofl: so I can watch anything I feel compelled on my computer. Or the tv but it's actually just as easy to use my laptop since its beside me and right in reach.

thinking of getting netflix or maybe love film, our tv broke on sunday (just before the wales rugby match! it was a sad day :cry:) then the laptop broke on monday but luckily that's fixxed, I was like 5 ppl on bnb are in labour it needs fixing quickly!


----------



## Junebugs

*MASON CURTIS GOODERHAM WAS BORN 02-13-12 AT 3:17 AM!*

Sorry ladies i have been MIA... i was so busy with Mason i could not get on the net to tell you all!!! We have been having some issues with Jaundice my my milk production but we are getting back on track now and things are getting better! 

As for my labor , my contractions had stalled and were very irregular therefore in the end i had to be put onto oxy. drip and everything went well after that, total of 24 hour labor. I will post up a picture soon :)

I hope all is well.. when i get the chance i will read back and congratz to all that have had there baby!!


----------



## KellyC75

tiggertea said:


> "A week" seemed like such a long time yesterday, but "6 days" seems much better today! :haha:

:wohoo:



Junebugs said:


> *MASON CURTIS GOODERHAM WAS BORN 02-13-12 AT 3:17 AM!*
> 
> Sorry ladies i have been MIA... i was so busy with Mason i could not get on the net to tell you all!!! We have been having some issues with Jaundice my my milk production but we are getting back on track now and things are getting better!
> 
> As for my labor , my contractions had stalled and were very irregular therefore in the end i had to be put onto oxy. drip and everything went well after that, total of 24 hour labor. I will post up a picture soon :)
> 
> I hope all is well.. when i get the chance i will read back and congratz to all that have had there baby!!

Many Congratulations on baby Mason :baby::cloud9:

Glad things are improving :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Ladies so sorry I have been MIA... I thought I'd be on BnB more while breast feeding but we're still working in getting latched right and I can't do it one handed ;)

Being a mommy has been an emotional roller coaster. My hormones are just crazy. There have been a lot of moments of random crying when I feel frustrated with breast feeding or just crying when I am overwhelmed with how tired I am. And also moments of pur love and joy. He's a perfect baby and I feel so lucky, I just didn't know it would be this hard/demanding. Naive? Yes. But still I'm adjusting.

Thinking of all you girls! If I don't post much please know I'm thinking of you and I'll be back once I get in a better rhythm. Xoxox


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Junebugs!!! :hugs: 

Any news on the name of lilrojo's baby? I think I have our baby thread up-to-date, other than his name. If I've gotten anything wrong, please let me know ladies!

:hugs: Joker - I totally know the feeling. I feel like sometimes I don't know what emotion will come out of nowhere for no apparent reason. :rofl: I hope things are going well for you though! :thumbup:

Holy babies, we've had quite a few make their appearances and I'm surprised how early many of them have been. Sheesh! :lol:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

swan-- no, as far as I know, she hasn't said yet. :)

Congrats, Junebugs!!


----------



## KellyC75

Jokerette said:


> Ladies so sorry I have been MIA... I thought I'd be on BnB more while breast feeding but we're still working in getting latched right and I can't do it one handed ;)
> 
> Being a mommy has been an emotional roller coaster. My hormones are just crazy. There have been a lot of moments of random crying when I feel frustrated with breast feeding or just crying when I am overwhelmed with how tired I am. And also moments of pur love and joy. He's a perfect baby and I feel so lucky, I just didn't know it would be this hard/demanding. Naive? Yes. But still I'm adjusting.
> 
> Thinking of all you girls! If I don't post much please know I'm thinking of you and I'll be back once I get in a better rhythm. Xoxox


:hugs: The first weeks are the hardest ~ I dont even know how any of you new mummys get time to come on here :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm a loser and use my phone to sit on BNB while nursing. Or while holding her since she hates being set down usually lol.


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> I'm a loser and use my phone to sit on BNB while nursing. Or while holding her since she hates being set down usually lol.

Your not a loser ~ Your an excellent multi-tasker :winkwink:

Feed times can be long & sometimes boring, I think its a great idea :thumbup: I usually have a magazine to read (only because I dont have an internet phone!) :coffee:


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha, I don't blame you! I spent plenty of time reading too. I re-read the entire Hunger Games series when I brought her home. :lol:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello girls, I'm in labour, contractions about 5 mins apart x


----------



## Jokerette

Hooray gossipgirly!!! Good luck! You'll do great!


----------



## Jokerette

Engorgement is already almost gone... Knock on wood! It was bad for about 12 hours and has been getting better and better hopefully my breasts will start to regulate :)

Kenny and I are getting better at latching :) and it's less painful each time. Still perfecting it though and he needs guidance to open wide everytime or he will shallow latch.

And the best part is, I was worried he wasn't eating enough cause I he would only nurse for about 15 mins every 3 hours. But today was his 4 day checkup he had gained 6oz from when we left the hospital 2 days ago! He's only 2 oz away from being back ti his birth weight! *This was such a huge relief ti me because I really felt like him nursing for only 15 mins must be too short or two infrequent,,, but dr says I might have a good flow or he might be a string sucker.


----------



## Jokerette

Swan- I am kind of on BnB when I am nursing but I'm not coordinated enoyght to type yet on my phone and nurse... So I just silently read up on everything and wish I could respond! :) but I think we're getting better and better so it won't be long before I'll by doing some midnight typing sessions too. Right now I'm cuddling with Kenny he just finished nursing and when I tried to put him to sleep he cried so we'll cuddle for a while then off to sleep for both of us :)


----------



## ellitigg

Omg epic cluster feed from midnight to 3am and by 5am he wants another feed! I feel like a machine!


----------



## swanxxsong

I wish Aria would sleep. :/ She lasted one hour in bed before screaming. Now she's nursing (again) herself to sleep but I know the minute I move her she will wake up again. :/ I have friends whose six week olds sleep through the night and mine won't even sleep for an hour at a time at night lol. 

/rant


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck GossipGirly!!!


----------



## Jokerette

ellitigg said:


> Omg epic cluster feed from midnight to 3am and by 5am he wants another feed! I feel like a machine!

Oh wow that's exhausting! 



swanxxsong said:


> I wish Aria would sleep. :/ She lasted one hour in bed before screaming. Now she's nursing (again) herself to sleep but I know the minute I move her she will wake up again. :/ I have friends whose six week olds sleep through the night and mine won't even sleep for an hour at a time at night lol.
> 
> /rant

Ditto... Kenny's sleeping in my arms but the second I out him down he cries again...


----------



## mumanddad

I know that feeling jokerette i also try to pass him to matt and he crys i think hes a mummies boy


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly said:


> Hello girls, I'm in labour, contractions about 5 mins apart x


:wohoo: Good luck :baby: 

That outa solve your boredom issues!! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

I saw GGs newest addition on the FB :cloud9: so cute!


Elliot feeds all night long and sleeps all day long. I have to wake him up to eat in the day. He has his nights and days backwards :dohh: ...when i was pregnant with him, his active period was during the night and he hardly moved at all in the day...so i guess im not surprised lol.


----------



## becstar

Jacob was the same, and is up all night too. 

I am an emotional wreck. I feel like I am drowning in anxiety. I was so happy for two days then bam! My milk is coming in and I know that can cause it but I feel such a wreck. All the issues I had with La have come flooding back (I think I had PND but never dealt with it).


----------



## becstar

I am an emotional wreck. I feel like I am drowning in anxiety. I was so happy for two days then bam! My milk is coming in and I know that can cause it but I feel such a wreck. All the issues I had with La have come flooding back (I think I had PND but never dealt with it).


----------



## KellyC75

becstar said:


> Jacob was the same, and is up all night too.
> 
> I am an emotional wreck. I feel like I am drowning in anxiety. I was so happy for two days then bam! My milk is coming in and I know that can cause it but I feel such a wreck. All the issues I had with La have come flooding back (I think I had PND but never dealt with it).

:hugs: So sorry your feeling this way ~ 'Baby blues' mayby :hug:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: sorry to hear it Becstar!

I had a rough night with Aria last night. Spent much of it crying because I was so frustrated with myself for being unable to tell why she was so upset. But at the end of the night she then slept for 4 hours straight. Thank goodness!

Now though, I'm a little tired and my in laws are on their way and OH didn't do much help cleaning last night so I'm trying to get that done... and my dog is puking. Peanuts, of all things. To my knowledge we had no peanuts in the house so idk what happened. I am really wrestling to not cry. At least Aria is asleep while I deal with this but still... :|


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: sorry to hear it Becstar!
> 
> I had a rough night with Aria last night. Spent much of it crying because I was so frustrated with myself for being unable to tell why she was so upset. But at the end of the night she then slept for 4 hours straight. Thank goodness!
> 
> Now though, I'm a little tired and my in laws are on their way and OH didn't do much help cleaning last night so I'm trying to get that done... and my dog is puking. Peanuts, of all things. To my knowledge we had no peanuts in the house so idk what happened. I am really wrestling to not cry. At least Aria is asleep while I deal with this but still... :|


:hugs: All round it seems :hug:

I found the first 2 months the hardest ~ So I know how you are feeling :flower:

Hope your dog is Ok....How strange 'peanuts':shrug:.....Mayby he keeps a secret stash somewhere :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I just hope we don't have a mouse or something stashing them someplace!!! :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello as I posted on fb baby Oakley was born this am xx


----------



## Junebugs

GG- Congratz to you!!!!!!

Elli- I know what you mean!! Mason has cluster fed for the past 2 nights in a row like that. He just seems to be on my boob all the time!!!

Becstar-I'm sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats GG!!

So I'm watching Deadly Dozen from National Geographic (or Animal planet, not sure which - its on Netflix) and its the dozen deadliest creatures of Australia. I'm like 0_0 :rofl: I want to go down under so badly one day but I may stay out of the water :haha:


----------



## ellitigg

I've been crying a lot today and I know how you all feel. Yesterday, Josh was sleeping for a good 2 hours between feeds but overnight and today it's been basically non stop. We've only been able to get him to settle in his cot for one period of about 1.5 hours. Other than that it has been a constant cycle of nursing, falling asleep on the breast, changing, nursing.... I'm so exhausted that I have no idea how I'm going to get through tonight. After last night I thought I'd be able to snooze when he was asleep today but he just won't sleep for more than about 20 mins and that is on my chest!


----------



## ellitigg

PS can someone repost the link to the other thread? Thx!


----------



## Junebugs

Ellli- i'm sorry to hear that hun, 20 mins is not alot of time.... :hugs: hopefully it will get better soon.

As promised here are some pictures of Mason
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0070.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0068.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0079.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jokerette

Gosh we are all in the same boat... It is so tiring :( it will get easier ladies, we can do this! At least that's what I keep telling myself.

I had an appt with a lactation consultant today. It was great. We went over my latch, improved on it... Abd she should me things I can try. She weighed Kenny and hes gaining well. She also was able to give me a free medela breast pump since I had a prescription from my doctor. A $300 value!! I will start pumping in 2 weeks so Jeremy can take a feeding at night... Phew


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, congrats, GG!!! 

I want my baby!! :brat: Seriously there are like four of us left who are still baby-less!! 

swan-- I'm reading the Hunger Games series right now (for the first time). It's sooo good!! I just started Mockingjay. :)


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats GG!

I think Josh finally wore himself out as he slept for 2.5 hours, but it was on my chest as he just wouldn't go down. Hopefully he is as shattered as I am and will go down a bit better tonight. Sending :hugs: to everyone in the same boat.

I'm also planning to use a medela pump and decided not to start pumping until he'd had 2 weeks breast feeding so that he doesn't get confused with bottle feeding. Good work on getting a free one :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

elli the link to the other thread is in post one of this thread (at the bottom) :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

*Here's my birth story:*

My waterbroke at 1:00am. Contractions started at 1:30am they were about 3 minutes apart so we went to the hospital right away. By the time we got there I was 3 cm dilated. It was progresing exteremly fast. I decided I wanted the epidural so they got me hooked up to the IV. They started the epidural procedure pretty quickly. The hardest part is that you cannot move a muscle while they do the epidural needle and it takes like 30 mins so I had to sit perfectly still through the contractions! And they made jeremy leave the room so i was alone with just the anesthesiologist and the nurse.

By the time the epidural was done i got rechecked and i was 8cm dilated. My contractions were about 2 mins apart. By6:00 am I was 10cm dilated and ready to push. my contractions were 1-2 mins apart. It would have been the perfectly time to start pushing. BUT because i was so comfortable they decided to let me 'labor down naturally" and let him move down in my pelvis by using just my body's contractions. He did move down slightly but not a ton, so in retro spect i wish i had started pushing right away.

By 8:30ish my contractions had slowed to 7-8 mins apart and they told me we needed to start pushing. I started pushing around 8:45am but with the contractions so far apart it was harder to make good progress. They told me he'll be here by 9:30, then they said by 10:30, fthen by 11:00... finally around 11:15 I was so tired I was begging them to help me. I said "I cant do it, i'm so tired". I had no strength to push anymore. so i begged for them to use the vacuum to help suck him while I pushed. They told me if i did that i couldn't hold him right away because he would need to be checked by another team of doctors. But i insisted. So with a few big pushes with all my strength, plus the little extra help from the vacuum he was born at 11:29am.

The doctors took him and checked him out and he was great. He had a slight conehead and slight bruising from the vaccum. I got to hold him abour 5 minutes after he was born. While the doctors were checking him out I got s titched up. I had slight tearing, but not too bad. I could not feel the tearing specifically, I just felt a general pressure/pain.

The epidural was really great. I am glad I got it. I still go to feel what contractions felt like from before hand, and honestly I could still slightly feel the "ring of fire" they talked about. But i think it was all just less intense.

i wish i could go back in time and insist that we start pushing at 6;00am so i could maybe have a quicker pushing session, but that's okay... hes here and healthy!


----------



## KellyC75

GossipGirly said:


> Hello as I posted on fb baby Oakley was born this am xx

Congratulations :baby::cloud9: Hope all went well for you



swanxxsong said:


> Congrats GG!!
> 
> So I'm watching Deadly Dozen from National Geographic (or Animal planet, not sure which - its on Netflix) and its the dozen deadliest creatures of Australia. I'm like 0_0 :rofl: I want to go down under so badly one day but I may stay out of the water :haha:

:haha: I stay out of the water too! :winkwink:



ellitigg said:


> I've been crying a lot today and I know how you all feel. Yesterday, Josh was sleeping for a good 2 hours between feeds but overnight and today it's been basically non stop. We've only been able to get him to settle in his cot for one period of about 1.5 hours. Other than that it has been a constant cycle of nursing, falling asleep on the breast, changing, nursing.... I'm so exhausted that I have no idea how I'm going to get through tonight. After last night I thought I'd be able to snooze when he was asleep today but he just won't sleep for more than about 20 mins and that is on my chest!

:hugs: 



Junebugs said:


> Ellli- i'm sorry to hear that hun, 20 mins is not alot of time.... :hugs: hopefully it will get better soon.
> 
> As promised here are some pictures of Mason

Awww ~ Totally adorable :baby::cloud9: His hair looks just like my DS2's did at birth 



AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow, congrats, GG!!!
> 
> I want my baby!! :brat: Seriously there are like four of us left who are still baby-less!!
> 
> swan-- I'm reading the Hunger Games series right now (for the first time). It's sooo good!! I just started Mockingjay. :)

And then there were 4! :shock:


----------



## swanxxsong

Junebugs he's precious!! Congrats!!

I will log on my Mac to update the other thread now. :)

Amaryllis aren't they great?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, they are soooo good!! I love how there's a surprise at the end of practically every chapter! Hard to put down and make myself go to bed. :)

Kelly-- I think it's just you and me and tiggertea and almostmama... who else is still waiting on babies? 

This is a fun time of the evening for me... For the last several nights, I get BH for an hour or two, starting around 8 pm... just to the point where I start thinking, hmmm... maybe I should start packing a few things... and then they fizzle. :shrug: 
Keeps my evenings interesting, I guess.


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yes, they are soooo good!! I love how there's a surprise at the end of practically every chapter! Hard to put down and make myself go to bed. :)
> 
> Kelly-- I think it's just you and me and tiggertea and almostmama... who else is still waiting on babies?
> 
> This is a fun time of the evening for me... For the last several nights, I get BH for an hour or two, starting around 8 pm... just to the point where I start thinking, hmmm... maybe I should start packing a few things... and then they fizzle. :shrug:
> Keeps my evenings interesting, I guess.

Have you not packed your bag either? :shrug:

Im hoping to get my stuff today :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

KellyC75 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Yes, they are soooo good!! I love how there's a surprise at the end of practically every chapter! Hard to put down and make myself go to bed. :)
> 
> Kelly-- I think it's just you and me and tiggertea and almostmama... who else is still waiting on babies?
> 
> This is a fun time of the evening for me... For the last several nights, I get BH for an hour or two, starting around 8 pm... just to the point where I start thinking, hmmm... maybe I should start packing a few things... and then they fizzle. :shrug:
> Keeps my evenings interesting, I guess.
> 
> Have you not packed your bag either? :shrug:
> 
> Im hoping to get my stuff today :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha no. :blush: 
I think it's easy, when you have this date looming in (what used to be) the distance, to sort of forget that we really could go at any time! 
I guess the BH have been my little reminder... 
I did buy a travel-size toothpaste so that DH can still have toothpaste at home while I'm in the hospital. Nice of me, I know. :) We don't really share anything else... 
And I made a list yesterday. So I figure if contractions get regular or my water breaks, I'll have plenty of time to get a bag and throw everything in it.


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Yes, they are soooo good!! I love how there's a surprise at the end of practically every chapter! Hard to put down and make myself go to bed. :)
> 
> Kelly-- I think it's just you and me and tiggertea and almostmama... who else is still waiting on babies?
> 
> This is a fun time of the evening for me... For the last several nights, I get BH for an hour or two, starting around 8 pm... just to the point where I start thinking, hmmm... maybe I should start packing a few things... and then they fizzle. :shrug:
> Keeps my evenings interesting, I guess.
> 
> Have you not packed your bag either? :shrug:
> 
> Im hoping to get my stuff today :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha no. :blush:
> I think it's easy, when you have this date looming in (what used to be) the distance, to sort of forget that we really could go at any time!
> I guess the BH have been my little reminder...
> I did buy a travel-size toothpaste so that DH can still have toothpaste at home while I'm in the hospital. Nice of me, I know. :) We don't really share anything else...
> And I made a list yesterday. So I figure if contractions get regular or my water breaks, I'll have plenty of time to get a bag and throw everything in it.Click to expand...


Your beating me! ~ You have travel toothpaste already!!! :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: 
It was an impulse buy, really. It was my brand and it was in a $0.99 bin. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Could you post your list here pretty please :kiss:

https://www.babyandbump.com/caesarean-section/878237-hospital-bag-pack.html


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> :rofl:
> It was an impulse buy, really. It was my brand and it was in a $0.99 bin. :)

:rofl::haha::laugh2: Love it!!! :rofl: :haha::laugh2:


----------



## KellyC75

Girls......Just found a new smiley!! :drool:


----------



## Almost Mama

hi ladies,
ive not been on here in ages, but i've been keeping up on the births on the FB group, and i must extend another CONGRATS to all the girls who are not part of the group, who have had their little bubs...
not to sound biased... but i'm pretty sure our group has the cutest babies =oP 

im still hanging in here waiting for mine, and every night i hope the cramps lead somewhere, but nothing. 
i've reached the stage where i'm SO irritable, i can't stand to talk to anyone lol.
i've been ignoring my sisters calls all week and hardly speaking to anyone. i feel awful about it, but i'm SOOO put off by everything. i feel like a raging b*tch, and try as i may, I can't seem to help it... so rather than hurt anyones feelings, i have become a terrible antisocial recluse. eep.

how is everyone feeling?? how are all of the lovely new mamas? and bubs? anyone have any cute stories so far??? :)


----------



## Almost Mama

ladies;

just reading over some of the sleeping/feeding posts... 
Scarlet isn't hear yet, so i can't speak from experience, but a friend has two boys, and she recommended "the baby whisperer solves all your problems, by teaching you to ask the right questions"... so DW got it for me for xmas, and it has sooo much useful info.
she said that with using the book, the boys would both feed on routine for about 45 mins at a time, plus cluster and dream feed, which allowed them to sleep 8 hrs a night by 8 weeks. 
also, a girl from work said the same, they swear by the book, calling it 'the baby bible' lol. i'm going to do my best to follow the tips also.
just thought i'd share, if anyone is up for some reading :)


----------



## swanxxsong

So I forgot to update the baby thread and now it's almost 2am and I'm realizing it. :dohh: will fix that later. Right now I'm nursing her and then hopefully returning to bed. :lol: we will see!!


----------



## Junebugs

Almost mama-i felt the same way hun before i gave birth...... i totally understand!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Tiggertea- Thank for updating the main page!! :) i forgot to give you his weight at birth. It was 7lbs 15ounces


----------



## GossipGirly

I used the baby whisperer book with my first an it is a good read as its not a "do this" it's a "follow your baby's cues" book so as long as you accept you don't follow a rigid routine it's fab x


----------



## BabyAngelic

Junebugs said:


> Ellli- i'm sorry to hear that hun, 20 mins is not alot of time.... :hugs: hopefully it will get better soon.
> 
> As promised here are some pictures of Mason

Oh wow, what a handsome little boy :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Becstar how you feeling? Its totally normal (so they tell me) to feel all emotional around the time your milk comes in. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Almost Mama said:


> hi ladies,
> ive not been on here in ages, but i've been keeping up on the births on the FB group, and i must extend another CONGRATS to all the girls who are not part of the group, who have had their little bubs...
> not to sound biased... but i'm pretty sure our group has the cutest babies =oP
> 
> im still hanging in here waiting for mine, and every night i hope the cramps lead somewhere, but nothing.
> i've reached the stage where i'm SO irritable, i can't stand to talk to anyone lol.
> i've been ignoring my sisters calls all week and hardly speaking to anyone. i feel awful about it, but i'm SOOO put off by everything. i feel like a raging b*tch, and try as i may, I can't seem to help it... so rather than hurt anyones feelings, i have become a terrible antisocial recluse. eep.
> 
> how is everyone feeling?? how are all of the lovely new mamas? and bubs? anyone have any cute stories so far??? :)

:wave: 

Good to 'see' you, you can always come on here & have a rant & a rage :hugs:

Looks like its just you, me & amaryllis waiting.....:baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:coffee: 
4 more days...


----------



## sparklez

can't believe it's only the middle of feb and nearly all the babies are here already!!

kelly that smiley looks like it would go well with... CAKE! :cake:

:hugs: bec, I've been having some really low days when I'm sure I'm getting PND but then arranging for people to come round and help out a bit means we have a much better day,

Even at 3 weeks I'm finding Meg a lot easier to look after. the first 10 days were so hard and I was so emotional but now she is having some lovely alert time and is able to focus on things so will ofter stop being upset e.g. when I'm changing her as she notices something and stares at it! still really struggling with lack of sleep and insomnia but I'm not sure what a GP would offer? can't take seatives if I'm looking after her and counselling would probably take ages to happen on nhs, I figured i'd wait for 6 wk appt then ask, but you could speak to your HV about it? (if you get a nice one!) Just know we're all here to offer what support we can and cyber:hugs: from all over the wold! I love this group 

elli if you still need it the link is https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a-14.html

here's some pics of Meg using her new found skill of being able to look at things!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0071.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









PICT0088.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ellitigg

sparklez said:


> can't believe it's only the middle of feb and nearly all the babies are here already!!
> 
> kelly that smiley looks like it would go well with... CAKE! :cake:
> 
> :hugs: bec, I've been having some really low days when I'm sure I'm getting PND but then arranging for people to come round and help out a bit means we have a much better day,
> 
> Even at 3 weeks I'm finding Meg a lot easier to look after. the first 10 days were so hard and I was so emotional but now she is having some lovely alert time and is able to focus on things so will ofter stop being upset e.g. when I'm changing her as she notices something and stares at it! still really struggling with lack of sleep and insomnia but I'm not sure what a GP would offer? can't take seatives if I'm looking after her and counselling would probably take ages to happen on nhs, I figured i'd wait for 6 wk appt then ask, but you could speak to your HV about it? (if you get a nice one!) Just know we're all here to offer what support we can and cyber:hugs: from all over the wold! I love this group
> 
> elli if you still need it the link is https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/853688-february-valentines-2012-a-14.html
> 
> here's some pics of Meg using her new found skill of being able to look at things!

She is cuuuute :)

It was nice to read this. Most of the milestones you read about are much later on, so it's lovely to think there's some significant changes to look forward to in the next couple of weeks 

:hugs: Becs


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, sparklez, so cute!! 

I anticipate having to deal with PND as well... I also think I had it with DS but was never diagnosed. So if nothing else, we will have each other to help us along. I would hate to have to go on pills, though I suppose I will if it means the problem goes away. It was pretty bad with DS.


----------



## Almost Mama

gossipgirly, i feel the same... i think it will be super helpful, so long as u understand that a "schedule" is impossible, and a relative routine is the best you can shoot for, at least in the early months. 

i can't believe how few of us are left waiting. 
Kelly; how are you feeling with the hormones? and you amarillys? 
i worry about PND too, just because of how i've been feeling the last couple of days. i really dont want that... I know it will be overwhelming, but if it keeps up as it is now, i worry i may seriously injur some of my relationships, LOL. 
i feel like a crazy person! DW is high energy, and usually in a very good mood, cracking jokes and singing and dancing around, and lately, when she starts, i just look at her and tell her shes giving me anxiety, and to pls just be a normal human being *COVERS EYES* how awful! I've apologized in advance... which she appreciates lol, but shes basically written me off as a lunatic for the time being. 
all i want to do is be left on my own to clean. 

have either of you had any labor signs yet?? if i have to check one more time for mucus plug, i may lose my head. i understand now why ppl say the waiting is so hard. i dont feel too badly physically... to be honest, outside of being restless at night, and it robbing me of my sleep, i feel pretty good. i have a cold, and cant breathe.. tired of blowing my nose and having a sore throat, but prego wise, i'm feeling pretty lucky...
its my poor emotional well being thats suffering. the last week of pregnancy should come with warning stickers.. "beware; dont poke the bear" or something. honestly, its dangerous!


----------



## swanxxsong

Meghan reminds me a little of Aria in the face in the second photo. :lol: She's too precious!

I actually have been increasingly concerned about PND. I've been afraid to mention anything to OH, though. He's busy working two jobs and it's a busy time of year for both of them. I don't want to needlessly concern him and I hate asking for his help in the middle of the night because of such. But I've gotten so stressed at night that three nights this week, I've gotten so worked up that I'd puke. I get really down and out on myself for being unable to sometimes know why she's crying and thus, being unable to settle her. As a result, I cry and have gotten to the point of thinking that she deserves a better mom in the heat of these crying moments. But they are short-lived, usually, lasting only for one night and not every night. I never consider harming her, but spend a lot of time dwelling on fear of something happening to her (like what, who knows? SIDS, someone dropping her, etc. mostly irrational lol). Sigh. I just pray it's due to being overtired and hope next week is a better one. 

ANYWAY. On to better things...

Here's a mini-photo-bomb. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1356.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1373.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









aria 1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









aria 2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KellyC75

Will pop back on later to reply :coffee: Dont feel too great right now :nope:

Im having alot of lower back pain & lower tummy pain this morning, but am very tired too (late night & early morning)....:sleep: 

Have taken paracetomal & will be going for a nap when DD naps soon :sleep:

FX ~ Its NOT a sign :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: hope you feel better soon Kelly!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, feel better, Kelly!! If it IS a sign, you'd better let us know!! 

swan-- I think your feelings are normal and you're still well within the limits of the baby blues. You'll probably start feeling better in the next couple weeks. :hugs: 

I've not been too bad, mood-wise, surprisingly. I cried a lot more with DS. This time, I've cried a couple times when DS was misbehaving and wouldn't listen. I felt bad, because of course he stopped right away and was waaaaay more sorry than he should've been for whatever it was he was doing, but you know, he made mommy cry and so it was made worse for him. :(

My body hurts the worst first thing in the morning and then in the evening. I've been taking tylenol in the evening to relieve my aches and pains so I can sleep, and it seems to help. And a shower helps in the morning. 

I have been having a lot of BH the past few days, though not many today... :shrug: They seem like they're going to get regular and then they don't. And of course I check the TP for anything that looks remotely pinkish or pluggish-- and nothing. 
Haha I even get excited when I get a stomach cramp because I think it might be a contraction or, at the very least, oncoming diarrhea!! :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

So had my baby... bump turned from yellow to blue.. Feb 15th at 38 weeks.. He was born at 8:08 pm weighing 6lbs 6oz.. been trying to rest which isnt easy with a 2 1/2 year old.. We named him Bryce :)


----------



## Almost Mama

congrats lilrojo :) pix soon i hope?

Kelly; keep us posted! i'll start sending labordust once you've gotten some rest, hehehe :hugs:

amaryllis; i only had braxton hicks ONE night, and never again... that was almost 3 weeks ago. :dohh:
I didn't know that Bowel movements of any type were labor related?
sorry for TMI, but I am a suuuper plain eater, and 'regular' for me was once a day, or even every other day more commonly... the last week or so, i've been going about 3 times a day, if not more, sometimes it's crampy and unpleasant, other times, just normal. i'm normally such a priss about these things, that i've been super embarassed about it!!! :blush:
I'm just hoping that she holds off coming until I can breathe again, with all of this congestion, i'm not thinking labor would be a day at the park


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats lilrojo!!! :)

Thanks Amaryllis. :hugs: that's what I'm hoping. Just hanging in there and taking it one day at a time :)


----------



## Jokerette

Amaryllis, yeah I had diarrhea about an hour before my water broke. I think I had 2 real BH's in late pregnancy and that it.

Swan- in so sorry you're feeling down. Hopefully it is just baby blues.. Did you say Aria has been cluster feeding lately? Maybe she's going through a growth spurt. I think increased milk productions can play with your hormones. We're here for you and keep us posted on how you're feeling. It's important to talk about it.

Who was it that was having a staring contest with their LO in the middle of the night? I found this article that says to avoid eye contact and a few other things with baby in the middle of the night. Apparently it gets their heart rate going and they have trouble falling asleep! How cute!! 
https://www.parents.com/baby/sleep/tips/best-baby-sleep-tips/

There are some other good tips there too. Like cluster feeding in late afternoon so they go ti bed with very full bellies and it helps them sleep through the night longer shifts. I did it with Kenny last nigh, i fed him with a 2 hour interval between his two late afternoon feedings and I got two 4 hour intervals between feedings rather than the usual 3 hour interval.


----------



## KellyC75

lilrojo said:


> So had my baby... bump turned from yellow to blue.. Feb 15th at 38 weeks.. He was born at 8:08 pm weighing 6lbs 6oz.. been trying to rest which isnt easy with a 2 1/2 year old.. We named him Bryce :)

Congrats :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

the paracetomal helped this morning :thumbup:

feeling really tired now though, been baby 'stuff' shopping today :baby: thought it was about time!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sam, I went #2 at least ten times the day I went into labor. The body sometimes begins to "clear out" before birth - whether it be through bowel movements or vomiting or both. So my doctor told me that flu like symptoms can be a sign, because of that. 

I'm feeling much better today. She slept well last night and things are back to normal. She did her clusters early last week + increased fussiness so I'm convinced it was her growth spurt. Makes sense as to why I'd be more emotional. The past two nights she's been down to more normal behavior for herself and I've been more at peace so that makes sense.


----------



## Jokerette

Photobomb! :)
 



Attached Files:







jokerett4.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 10









jokerette1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8









jokerette2.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 13









jokerette3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









jokerette5.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Junebugs

Kelly- i hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

Jokerette and swan- Those are lovely pictures! soooo cute!!!

Lj- CONGRATZ!!!!!!!YAY for another boy!

Almost mama-I am sorry you feel like that but believe me i know exactly how you feel. I felt just like that in my last couple weeks. The only thing i would say to you is dont focus on your due date, have in your mind that you can (and it is normal) to be up to 2 weeks overdue. I know that those days for me of being overdue were the worse. I think i expected to much out of my due date. I thought that i would at least go into labor right around it and when i didnt it made me withdraw even more. I would not answer my phone or talk to anyone.


----------



## swanxxsong

Awww Jokerette he's adorable!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Joker :sad2: that is just beautiful!!!!
I love his hat...and the pic with you meeting him made me cry :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

SPEAKING OF PHOTOS guppy your birth photos are amazing. did your mw take them??


----------



## Almost Mama

i don't think i could ever tire of these baby pix lol. 
joker, he's SO cute... i loveeee the pix of you with him... the one of you looking @ him is amazing, and the one on the couch... u glowww with pride! he's certainly lucky to have so much love. 

Vic... thank goodness i'm not alone. lol. lots of ppl have been telling me that they've gotten quite sick just @ the end. she isn't even here yet, and it was still 230 before i was able to wind down for bed, and even then i didnt sleep very soundly. good practice, i suppose!!

amaryllis, i'm trying not to focus toooo much on my due date, the docs said they would only let me go one week over, which was great news. we go back thursday (2 days before my due date) to see how things are coming along. if i have to pee into one more cup, i may cry, HAHAHAH. my pressure had dropped a lot @ my last appt, but they didn't seem overly concerned. i don't know much about what pressure indicates, but i do know epidurals can drop it further, so im interested to see how that goes. 

my heartburn has slowed a bit, YAY *HAPPY DANCE*


----------



## Jokerette

Thank you ladies!! Everytime I look at the photo of me meeting h I cry too. I can't believe DH was able to capture that :)

Pumping question:
I got the medela backpack breast pump. I noticed when I try pumping on just one side there isn't enough suction to express any milk. I put the little yellow cap over the hole on the side that isn't being used but the cap seems to be leaking air. Did you ever notice that? When I pumped on both sides I got milk fine


----------



## Guppy051708

swanxxsong said:


> SPEAKING OF PHOTOS guppy your birth photos are amazing. did your mw take them??

Thanks! 
With Elliot, my good friend Kendra took them.
With Isaiah a nurse at the hospital took them :thumbup:


----------



## saphire76

Such a long hard week phew. I'm attempting to read back because I've missed so much. I will post the whole story if I ever have a free moment away from the baby my son or the breast pump. I'm pumping every 2 hrs round the clock for now.

Hope all is well w everyone. Any new babies? I'll read and check.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleh. Feeling crappy today. Lots of BH and nausea and hot flashes. Bleh. Only three more days, thank goodness!!


----------



## swanxxsong

That's so awesome Guppy. I love photo stalking baby pictures. Too fun!


----------



## Guppy051708

Maybe sooner by the sounds of it :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Bleh. Feeling crappy today. Lots of BH and nausea and hot flashes. Bleh. Only three more days, thank goodness!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lmac

Hi ladies, had my baby - yellow bump turned to pink on 14th feb by section 7lb 1oz, Harriet. 5 days on and I'm feeling really great :)


----------



## Jokerette

AmaryllisRed said:


> Bleh. Feeling crappy today. Lots of BH and nausea and hot flashes. Bleh. Only three more days, thank goodness!!

Oooh maybe soon!!!!!



Lmac said:


> Hi ladies, had my baby - yellow bump turned to pink on 14th feb by section 7lb 1oz, Harriet. 5 days on and I'm feeling really great :)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats LMAC!!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats Lmac :baby:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Almost Mama

Congrats lmac!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Im moving house tommorow ~ I really cant wait to get there.......But, im really struggling to start packing (tired, hot, crampy, achy etc :dohh:)


----------



## Jokerette

Good luck moving Kelly!


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Kelly!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Just done about an hours worth of packing things up & suddenly developed a headache? :wacko:

Still got lots to do & really want to get on with it, but feel awful! :cry:


----------



## Junebugs

KellyC75 said:


> Just done about an hours worth of packing things up & suddenly developed a headache? :wacko:
> 
> Still got lots to do & really want to get on with it, but feel awful! :cry:

Kelly take it easy!!!! Dont work yourself to hard hun!!


----------



## sparklez

:happydance: yay for photo bombs

Congrats lilrojo :baby: enjoy your babymoon x
congratulations on your valentines baby Lmac x

Joker he looks so cute in his car seat 

Kelly take it easy, get some help, you don't want that baba making an early appearance!

Swan I was struggling last night as Meg was so fussy at the breast and was getting really distressed, I hated not being able to fix it for her but found these suggestions on a llli page:

Babies fuss for many, many reasons, including:
- milk flow is too fast
- milk flow is too slow
- baby needs to poop, pee, or pass gas
- baby is tired
- baby is overstimulated
- baby prefers to be held in a different position
- baby wants to switch breasts
- baby has an ear infection or other illness
- baby is teething
 
I think milk flow is too slow is usually Megs problem she goes to take the nipple then as the milk isnt pouring into her mouth like it did when I was engorged she starts screaming. lazy baby :dohh:!


----------



## KellyC75

I cant believe it....No internet as of tommorow for approx 10 days! :nope:

Your all gonna have to wait even longer for my update! :dohh:

Take care all & I will update as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:brat: ahhhh!!! good luck Kelly!!!! xoxoxoxxo will be thinking of you!


----------



## ellitigg

Joker - love your photos. You look so fresh and radiant! I had a photo taken yesterday at the park and facepalmed at the bags under my eyes!

Kelly - good luck with the house move, don't tire yourself out too much!

Congrats lmac :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Sparklez- thanks for the list of reasons babies get fussy while nursing. I'm always worried Kenny is going to have reflux or be allergic to my milk even though I know it'smore likely one of he other reasons.

Ellitigg- thank you :) that was my first day wearing makeup and doing my hair, so I told DH "quick get a photo whole I look human"!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jokerette

My DH is having a delayed male "nesting" instinct! Last night he completely cleaned out and organized the basement and his work bench area.... and today he organized and cleaned out the shed! Not to mention that he helped me with Kenny, and all the household stuff :) Crazy guy ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Quick pics of my man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







0215122030.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









0217120903.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Junebugs

lilrojo said:


> Quick pics of my man :cloud9:

SOOOOOOO cute!!! Congratz again!!! I love the hat!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw he's adorable lilrojo!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9: adorable!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh gosh, I forgot all about this group!! Just thought I'd pop along to update! Indigo Lilly arrived on 16th Feb, weighing 6lb 10oz! She was due on 25th x


----------



## VegtaBully

I haven't been around here much, but just to update, Jonah Eckert was born February 17! 8 lbs 9 oz 21.5 in
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2191.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Guppy051708

VegtaBully said:


> I haven't been around here much, but just to update, Jonah Eckert was born February 17! 8 lbs 9 oz 21.5 in

Absolutly beautiful :cloud9:
Do you have a birth story?


----------



## VegtaBully

Guppy051708 said:


> VegtaBully said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been around here much, but just to update, Jonah Eckert was born February 17! 8 lbs 9 oz 21.5 in
> 
> Absolutly beautiful :cloud9:
> Do you have a birth story?Click to expand...

It's in draft on my blog right now until my husband helps me fill in the gaps. I'll share soon, though!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats to both of you! Can't wait to read more birth stories. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, congrats to both of you!! 

My c-section is tomorrow. I have to be there at noon. A little nervous, but mostly just anxious to meet my baby and see what color my bump is!! 

Wish me luck, and if you're a praying person, your prayers are appreciated!!


----------



## Jokerette

Amaryllis- goodluck!!!!! You're in my prayers!


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Aww, congrats to both of you!!
> 
> My c-section is tomorrow. I have to be there at noon. A little nervous, but mostly just anxious to meet my baby and see what color my bump is!!
> 
> Wish me luck, and if you're a praying person, your prayers are appreciated!!

will do!
cant wait to hear what color your bump is!


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> Aww, congrats to both of you!!
> 
> My c-section is tomorrow. I have to be there at noon. A little nervous, but mostly just anxious to meet my baby and see what color my bump is!!
> 
> Wish me luck, and if you're a praying person, your prayers are appreciated!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Amaryllis, will be praying! I can't wait to hear updates~ :D


----------



## TeQuiero

Congrats to all of the mamas that have shared baby info and pics!! :)

Good luck Amaryllis, can't wait to hear what color your bump turns!!

Kelly, good luck with the move and your section, I hope the next while goes fast so that we can all see that baby!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AmaryllisRed said:


> Aww, congrats to both of you!!
> 
> My c-section is tomorrow. I have to be there at noon. A little nervous, but mostly just anxious to meet my baby and see what color my bump is!!
> 
> Wish me luck, and if you're a praying person, your prayers are appreciated!!

Is baby here yet?!?! Is s/he heree?!?!?! :yipee:
My guess is girl! ...lets so how wrong i am :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Guppy curious as to how things r going, ur sons are only what 17 months apart?


----------



## Guppy051708

lilrojo said:


> Guppy curious as to how things r going, ur sons are only what 17 months apart?

They are indeed 17 months apart :D

Things are going really well....thing is DH goes back to work on monday...thats when the real fun begins lol. Im scared to be alone by myself with both of them! Isaiah loves his little brother! He means well, but we are working on "gentle hands". Otherwise, things are going great! Isaiah doesn't have any jealousy...although he does want to cuddle (something he NEVER did before...i think its because he sees us cuddling Elliot). Besides that, isaiah seems very care free. We are trying to keep up with his routine (but we do NOT do schedules lol, we are very flexible and go with the flow, which is helpful with two, IMO). If there is something that DH and Isaiah did together, we make sure to keep it that way. Same with me. We also try to meet Isaiahs needs first (if both boys have needs at the same time). I once got good advice from a mom of 12 and she said to always meet needs/wants of the older childer first as this cuts back on jealousy and behaviour issues plus those needs usually only take a couple of seconds to meet. So far we have followed this advice and things are just going great atm :D

All in all, this is much easier than i thought it would be! I had a lot of anxiet about having two under two all pregnancy, but this is a cake walk, for the most part, and that was a lot of time wasted on worrying over nothing!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks guppy as i have been thinking of ttc again the beg of next year so they would be 2 under 2 :) and we do that as well with older needs first


----------



## Guppy051708

youll be fine :D


----------



## Jokerette

I can barely handle the one... I don't know how I'll ever have a second baby! LOL I have newfound respect for moms everywhere especially moms with kids already!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jokerette it gets easier.. :) thats when your ready for another, prob before, but it works out :) You will do great whenever you decide for number 2.. my baby is a week old and im planning number three...


----------



## Guppy051708

^WSS.
I remember feeling so overwhelemed when we had isaiah. But as time went on, it got easier. Once he hit the 10 month mark thats when things realliy started falling into place for us...obviously it was getting easier before that point, but i would have to say thats when the lightbulb really went off and i really started getting confident. Im sure thats different for everyone though. ...i was terrified for most of my pregnancy, with having 2.But honestly the transition from 1 child to 2 has been easier than the transition from no children to one...seriously! Going from none to one was harder than going from one to two :thumbup:

The other thing is, the first 3 months is called the "4th triemester"....once you get past 3 months, it starts getting even easier...you will be fine :D And you will likely want kids again ;) and you'll do great...i knwo the unknown is scary, but i wish someone would have told me all of this when i was having #1 because i wasted a lot of time worrying and being anxious about 2...i guess the fear of the unknown really does make things worse!


----------



## tiger

hi ladies, i havent read back but i will another day so im not being rude lol.
ive just gotten the internet back.
i was scheduled for my c-section today, but im sat here holding my 1 week old little girl :cloud9:
i had my final appt in town at the hospital and mentioned my early labour pains i had been having and they told me they were bh's but i told them they definately werent as they were painful and keeping me awake hours at night and could they check.
well she checked and i was 4cm and completely thinned and hollys head was right there waiting for the perfect moment to pop my waters. so.... i was scheduled for my c-section the following morning. 
queue me running around all the shops in the city like a crazy person buying last minute bits .
the morning of the section i was absolutely terrified, crying and vomitting.
terrified of the spinal. the nurses all told me i looked like i was going to pass out at any moment.
anyway holly maddison skylah was born 16-2 at 11.31am weighing 8p4oz at 39 weeks, 37 cm head (it was HUGE and stuck in my pelvis, i was told i would never have been able to deliver her vaginally) and 50cm long.
shes amazing and sleeps amazing !!! she has her last feed at 10pm and sleeps until 3am and then sleeps until 7 or 8am !! 
shes breastfeeds amazing. shes so natural at it, we havent had any problems just yet. 
shes so different from jesse.
she had her first photo shoot this morning !!! a photographer picked her to be the face of her company ! will post her photos when i get them.
ive had lots and lots of complications and am still in lots of pain. but shes worth it 
here are some pics







before i forget goodluck and congrats to AR and kelly, i know you ladies were having your sections the day before and after 
i will definately catch up with the rest of the congrats as soon as i can


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger congrats!!!!! I'm so glad you have such a sweetie!!! :)


----------



## sparklez

crazy how this thread has slowed right down and the other one has picked up. Thinking of you Kelly and AR xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Tiger she is beautiful.. and a day after my peanut.. :)

Jen(ar) had her baby a boy yesterday just to update for her.. Named him Samuel he was 8lbs 4oz i believe.. 

Thanks so much for that guppy... i think thats where i am.. deciding on when to ttc again with my toddler, and now my new bundle.. part of me want to try earlier this year yet and another wants to wait till beg of next year.. i know its my choice.. lol well and dh's but i just worry about handling it all..


----------



## MrsMM24

*TIGER* I am not sure if you remember me, but ...CONGRATS!!! What a beautiful little one you have there.

Hi Ladies, just stopping in to see the lovely births. I was could not come in on my angel's due date, but have since gotten great news and am venturing onto the site. I HAD to come check on the new babies!

How gorgeous!!! I am so happy and proud of each of you!


----------



## amandad192

MrsMM24 said:


> *TIGER* I am not sure if you remember me, but ...CONGRATS!!! What a beautiful little one you have there.
> 
> Hi Ladies, just stopping in to see the lovely births. I was could not come in on my angel's due date, *but have since gotten great news* and am venturing onto the site. I HAD to come check on the new babies!
> 
> How gorgeous!!! I am so happy and proud of each of you!

I can see by your sig your referring to your BFP on monday. :happydance:CONGRATS!! I hope this is a sticky one for you:flower:


----------



## TeQuiero

MrsMM Congrats on your :bfp:!! I am so happy for you and your DW, KMFX that it is an extremely sticky bean :)


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats MrsMM fxed for you and ur family :)


----------



## swanxxsong

MRSM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

CONGRATS!! I am so happy for you. Will be praying for you, your DW and little bean. :happydance: So exciting!


----------



## Junebugs

CONGRATZ TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MRSM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats MrsM and Tiger :D


----------



## Jokerette

MrsMM! So good to hear from you!! Congrats on your :BFP:!!!!! You are in my thoughts and I hope it's a sticky bean!!!!! :) your own February Valentine :)


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats MrsMM!

Hello again ladies! I felt sure I would have more than 10 pages to catch up on when I returned! :shock:

I have had my baby! :dance: 

Ethan was born on Saturday 18th @ 5.10pm weighing 8lb 2.5oz. 
It was a VERY quick labour from start to finish and I ended up in theatre for just over an hour afterwards, but we are both home and little man is perfect! 

The birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/889081-ethans-birth-flying-start.html There are some parts (particularly post-birth/in theatre) that still need filling in, but the basic jist is there! 

Congrats to everyone who has had their baby in the last few days. I shall update the OP now!


----------



## ellitigg

tiggertea said:


> Congrats MrsMM!
> 
> Hello again ladies! I felt sure I would have more than 10 pages to catch up on when I returned! :shock:
> 
> I have had my baby! :dance:
> 
> Ethan was born on Saturday 18th @ 5.10pm weighing 8lb 2.5oz.
> It was a VERY quick labour from start to finish and I ended up in theatre for just over an hour afterwards, but we are both home and little man is perfect!
> 
> The birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/889081-ethans-birth-flying-start.html There are some parts (particularly post-birth/in theatre) that still need filling in, but the basic jist is there!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had their baby in the last few days. I shall update the OP now!

Yay! :happydance: Well done you and congratulations!


----------



## MrsMM24

*TIGGERTEA* Thanks sooo much! I am nervously excited! CONGRATS!!!!

Thanks as well to the other ladies! I am over to everyone's page to read and see pics of the most beautiful Valentine's Babies that I know of!:flower:


----------



## gidge

Congratulations MrsMM24 what wonderful news!!!! I wish you and your wife all the best! xx


----------



## sparklez

hooray, congrats tiger and tiggertea

MrsMM :happydance::flower::kiss::cloud9::bfp::crib::dust::wohoo:\\:D/
that's fantastic news, sticky dust to you


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats!!!


----------



## Almost Mama

hi girls :) just read back
wow, has anyone heard back from amaryllis and i just missed the post update? dying to know what colour her bump is!

guppy... i havent even had #1 yet, but your advice about putting the needs of the older first is something that makes perfect sense to me, and as always, i'm sure its yet another piece of advice you've shared that i'm positive will stick w/me for future reference. 

MrsMM... SO happy you got your BFP!!! CONGRATS! so happy for you :D please visit our baby group and bookmark us so that you can keep us posted thru your pregnancy, we'd LOVE to know how it goes :D

Kris.. i can't say it enuff, holly is so cute lol. i love her carseat!!!! 

Kelly, take it easy with things love! good luck on the move :):):)


as for me... had my stretch & sweep yesterday at 39+5, and nothing much since. i've had some mild cramping, and lost very small amts of plug (i think?... like a very lightly tinted discharge). i'm keeping up w walking up and down my stairs lots, and bouncing/doing pelvic rotations on my yoga ball. 
please pray that the cramping keeps up, as tomorrow is her due date, and also the 8 year anniversary of DW and i getting together, so we are praying that she comes to mark the occasion! if not, i have to have another sweep on monday, and i really don't want to! OUCH! i have SOOO much respect for you drug-free-delivery mama's... honestly... you are all soldiers in my eyes... i could hardly deal with the stretch!


----------



## lilrojo

Almost mama amaryllis had a boy-samuel 8lbs 4oz on feb 22nd csection at 359


----------



## KjConard

Mrsmm, congrats on your news! That is great!


----------



## KjConard

Just noticed there is no birth weight for Cameryn on the first page. She was exactly 6 lbs, so it can be updated. Thanks! I am having fun checking out all the lovely names!


----------



## Guppy051708

Almostmama- sending birthy vibes your way :dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats to Amaryllis!!!!

FX for you Sam!!


----------



## Almost Mama

thanks Ladies! My sis thinks Tomorrow is the day. My Aunt things Monday. My Cousin thinks Tues. i think right now would be great


----------



## Jokerette

Almostmama- you're doing all the right things! Your symptoms are just wgat I felt after my sweep. I hope today is your day!!!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to the rest of the feb ladies still waiting.. sending labor vibes to you all.. :)

Anyone thinking on ttc again the end of the year beg of next year... or am i the only crazy one.. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

You crazy, lilrojo.  haha. JKJK!

Definitely not that soon, but I do look forward to eventually adding to the clan. ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Well we just did the close age gap....so none for us for another few yrs...then we will do the close age gap again :) ...i dontt think its crazy though :D


----------



## becstar

Congrats mrs mm and amaryllis! 

Jacob was weighed today - he went from his birth weight of 9lb 11oz to ......... 11lb 1oz! In 12 days. I am thrilled.


----------



## Guppy051708

Great job becstar!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great bec.. :)

Haha looks like im crazy.. but oh well.. its surprising how many ppl out there have their kids so close together.. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I quite like it :) 
Of course its the norm in my family.


----------



## Junebugs

lilrojo said:


> Good luck to the rest of the feb ladies still waiting.. sending labor vibes to you all.. :)
> 
> Anyone thinking on ttc again the end of the year beg of next year... or am i the only crazy one.. :)

Your not crazy!! We plan on starting to try again around that time. I always wanted my children close in age


----------



## Almost Mama

sigh
still no baby, ladies
lost some more plug, had some more cramps... but NOTHING, and as today was my official due date... im starting to feel like pregnancy is leading to my losing my mind. i feel so awful, but i'm SO hormonal that i feel like i could just burst into tears for nothing at all!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hugs Almost.. baby will come out sooner or later... how far over are they going to let you go do you know.. and that hormonal bursting into tears is normal and will continue after baby comes lol.. :) Cry if you need too.. I know i would be at your stage.. So big big hugs and lots of labor dust..

Junebugs... yay for someone who doesnt think im crazy.. :) most ppl do but i think it would be easier even.. also i have been preg 4 times.. two children and two mc's.. i think 5 is plenty for my life..


----------



## Almost Mama

thaks lil!
they said they'd let me go one week over, which would be next sat morning for induction, but i have another stretch and sweep on monday, so hopefully that will do it. tho i have to admit, i'm not at all looking fwd to the next sweep. my uterus and tubes and whatnot are very sensitive from so much scar tissue, as i have considerable endometriosis, which im hoping corrects itself after labor! but anyone poking round there is very painful for me.. i had a tubal flush done when we were TTC, and i thought i'd die! lol.


----------



## Junebugs

lilrojo said:


> Aww hugs Almost.. baby will come out sooner or later... how far over are they going to let you go do you know.. and that hormonal bursting into tears is normal and will continue after baby comes lol.. :) Cry if you need too.. I know i would be at your stage.. So big big hugs and lots of labor dust..
> 
> Junebugs... yay for someone who doesnt think im crazy.. :) most ppl do but i think it would be easier even.. also i have been preg 4 times.. two children and two mc's.. i think 5 is plenty for my life..

ya alot of my friends have babies close in age and they say its hard at first but easier later on... me and my sister are 7 years apart in age and we were never close. I believe it has alot to do with the age difference.


----------



## lilrojo

Im sure JuneBugs 7 years is a long time.. My sister and i are 3 years apart and are close but not too close. I think it would be nice to have someone closer in age. It doesnt seem to matter anymore now that were older but as we grew up it was a world of difference. 

Im a bit nervous to have 3 but my dd will be 3 this july and if we start in jan on next year she will be 4 by the time baby comes, Bryce will be 1. Not too big of a deal at least not to me, she would be in preschool. and then i would just have 2 most days. It would all work out.. For now though Im gonna enjoy my two. Im happy to have one of each now feel blessed to have my children, hoping for another girl to complete our family.. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

My sister and I are 8 years apart and like Junebugs, we didn't get along well as kids. But we do now! Haha. 

I want my kids reasonably close in age. I have not decided when I want to start TTC again. Sometimes I think I want to start before Aria is 2, then other times I am like omg will I survive getting through tomorrow?? :rofl: So for now, no idea. :|


----------



## Josefin

My due date was changed to feb. 10th but feb. 13th our little doughter was born:) 3,5kg


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats Josefin :)

Almost Mama - I know how you feel. As soon as I hit the due date I immediately felt like baby was never coming. But, I was losing plug for a few days prior and my body was definitely purging (TMI!) - then I went into labour the day after the due date. So hang in there! Your LO will be here soon x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hey ladies. thanks lilrojo for posting-- samuel nicholas was born by csec at 359 pm wed. 8lbs 4 oz and 20 in. we came home yest. will do a full birth story soon as i'm typing two-handed again. :)
few pics in my journal.


----------



## kbkb

Sorry-i have not been on here much but just wanted to say a huge congrats to all the ladies for their newborns and wish those waiting good luck! My yellow bump turned blue on Feb 2 (due date was Feb 8) and my son was born weighing 6.67 lbs. He is beautiful! I wish everyone all the happiness I am feeling right now!


----------



## tiggertea

OP updated :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower: No time/or energy to read back 

My 4th csection was a complicated one, firstly the spinal took ages to get right & I had shooting pains to my foot which scared the hell out of me!

Then they opened me up & found that my uterus was already open, my old scar had split inside me & the only thing holding LO in was her amniotic sac! :shock: My bladder was also 'stuck' to my old scar tissue!......Obviously they didnt tell me until after the op, but I knew something was wrong, as it took sooooo long

Im in alot of pain (my worst csection of them all) & I am suffering with spinal headaches/visual disturbances & numbess :cry:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But the fantastic news is.....

We are very happy to announce the safe arrival of

 Oceana 

Born Friday 24th February 2012 at 14.12

Weighing 9lbs 2oz

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Sorry it was all so complicated Kelly, but so pleased your little lady is here safely!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, Kelly!! 
Visual disturbances? Can a spinal mess with your eyes? Mine have been messed up since Sam was born...


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats kelly. Im glad you both are safe :hugs:

AmaryllisRed- most def! If that persist, i would let you doctor know. It can be a side effect that last for months x


----------



## lilrojo

Guppy do you know much about epidurals.. i have had a bad backache that comes and goes since getting the epidural.. he messed up the first time and had to redo it.. now if i stretch funny or lift or bend too much it hurts..


----------



## Guppy051708

lilrojo said:


> Guppy do you know much about epidurals.. i have had a bad backache that comes and goes since getting the epidural.. he messed up the first time and had to redo it.. now if i stretch funny or lift or bend too much it hurts..

is it hurting where the epidural was misplaced? is it hurting were it was correctly inserted? :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

both, he moved it up just a little to reput it in ? i just dont know if its normal or not, this was my 1st epi


----------



## Guppy051708

lilrojo said:


> both, he moved it up just a little to reput it in ? i just dont know if its normal or not, this was my 1st epi

It is a risk to the epidural, im afraid.
Hopefully it will go away soon. Though i have to admit i know a couple of women IRL that have that same problem and they gave birth a few years ago...i guess its just luck of the draw if it goes away or not, but unfortunatly it is a risk that usually isn't explained prior to insertion :hugs: Perhaps a nice massage and a few hot baths. I would also recommend visiting the chiropractor, if at all possible. If it gets worse or persist, def. let the doc know. Its doesn't sound like anything of any great magnitude, but just worth letting them know. No big deal if you dont mention it, though if you intend on having more children and theres a chance you would get the epi again, be sure to let them know your experience as the person inserting it would probably want to know, so telling the doc and having it in your records would be a good thing. You wouldn't want to further exasterbate things if you do get one again :flow:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So two different nights since I came home on Saturday, I have woken up in the middle of the night just freezing cold and shivering, teeth chattering. I can barely even get out of bed to get another blanket, I'm that cold. 
Anyone else have this happen? 
After I get my robe and another blanket and get back in bed, I get warm again and I'm okay. But it's kind of scary when it happens. 
I've heard of night sweats and hot flashes, but not this... ???


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Congratulations, Kelly!!
> Visual disturbances? Can a spinal mess with your eyes? Mine have been messed up since Sam was born...

The anesthitist said it could be part of a spinal headache ~ I have woke up Ok today, so hope the headaches have eased

Now, the numb bum :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

i had the worst headache and eye pain for the first day or two. had no idea it could be from the spinal.

eta: what about a sensitive ear? loud noises and talking on the phone really hurt my right ear... any thoughts?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks guppy:)


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> i had the worst headache and eye pain for the first day or two. had no idea it could be from the spinal.
> 
> eta: what about a sensitive ear? loud noises and talking on the phone really hurt my right ear... any thoughts?

That could be 'tintinitus'? :shrug:

I found this information ~ :coffee: Also, I have been drinking coffee, the anthesthitist told me too...worth trying :thumbup:

What Is a Spinal Headache?

About one-fourth of the people who undergo a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) or spinal anesthesia develop a headache. These headaches are known as spinal headaches or spinal tap headaches. Many headache research scientists believe these headaches result from leakage of the spinal fluid (cerebrospinal fluid) that flows through pain-sensitive membranes around the brain and down to the spinal cord. The fluid, they suggest, drains through the tiny hole created by the spinal tap needle, causing the membranes to rub painfully against the bony skull.

What Are the Symptoms?
Spinal headache symptoms usually begin within 48 hours after a spinal tap or spinal anesthesia, but may be delayed up to 12 days. A spinal headache is often related to position, in that the head pain worsens with standing or sitting and improves with lying down. Coughing or shaking the head may also make the head pain worse. The longer the person is standing, the longer the spinal headache will remain after lying down.

A spinal headache can be dull or throbbing. It is often accompanied by nausea or a stiff neck. Occasionally, a person with a spinal headache will also complain of blurry vision, sensitivity to light, a spinning sensation (vertigo), and ringing in the ears (tinnitus).

Treatment for a Spinal Headache
Since headache pain occurs only when the person stands up, the "cure" is to remain lying down until the headache runs its course -- anywhere from a few hours to several days. Your healthcare provider may also recommend over-the-counter pain medicines (see Headache Medicines), as well as drinking plenty of fluids. Your healthcare provider may also recommend that you drink caffeinated fluids.

In some cases, your healthcare provider may give caffeine through an intravenous (IV) line. For those who do not respond to IV caffeine, an epidural blood patch may be recommended. An epidural blood patch involves injecting a small amount of your blood over the hole in the dura.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My SIL had that... she was telling me about it when I was in the hospital... it sounded a lot worse than what I had... she had to have the blood patch and they were bringing her coke to drink. 
Idk... maybe I have a milder form? I definitely have the sensitivity to light and the ear thing... :shrug: At least that says it will go away...


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies I had my little one on the 11th of feb at 38+2 weighing 6lb 1oz he is 3 weeks old today. :)


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> My SIL had that... she was telling me about it when I was in the hospital... it sounded a lot worse than what I had... she had to have the blood patch and they were bringing her coke to drink.
> Idk... maybe I have a milder form? I definitely have the sensitivity to light and the ear thing... :shrug: At least that says it will go away...

I think I too had a mild form, the headaches/visual disturbance have gone now :thumbup: 

Hope yours eases soon too :flower:



lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies I had my little one on the 11th of feb at 38+2 weighing 6lb 1oz he is 3 weeks old today. :)

Congrats :baby:


----------



## VegtaBully

I finally got my birth story up if anyone is interested: https://growingavegan.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheRealMe

Hello everyone!! I am not sure if you remember me but I used to be a active some time ago. I have been reading up every now and then but haven't posted much. Just wanted to update everyone that we had our little boy on feb 24. My labor was absolutely horrible and 40 hours long!!!!!!! Will update with the full story later as it is quiet dramatic. The important thing is that we r both doing great. Just wanted to see if this is where everyone is continuing having discussions or is there a separate thread for those of us who have our babies? I am pretty overwhelmed and would love to chat about keeping up with a newborn.


----------



## tiger

therealme- there is a link to the new thread on page 1 (the original post at the bottom) of this thread :flow:
we would love to have you back.
im sorry your labour was awful but congratulations on your little man :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Yes, do come join us on the other thread :coffee:

Congrats on your little Boy :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:dohh: 
Was wondering where everyone had gone to... Totally forgot about the other thread. I claim Baby Brain. :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

LOL yeah the new thread is where its at!! 

is anyone still waiting for their baby to arrive?


----------



## KellyC75

We almost made it to 10,000 posts on this thread....:coffee:


----------



## Junebugs

And almost at 1000 pages!!


----------



## swanxxsong

We gotta hit those numbers!!! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Then we can celebrate with :cake:


----------



## tiger

and coffee :coffee: ?


----------



## KellyC75

tiger said:


> and coffee :coffee: ?

Oh yes.....need plenty of coffee right now :coffee:

And matchsticks! :sleep:


----------



## swanxxsong

i want cake! and a shamrock shake :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Just stopping in to help you all reach the 1000 and 10,000 goal!:cake:


----------



## lilrojo

i will help :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooooh I want a shamrock shake!!! mmmmmm... 
I think I've only had one since they came out... 
and being stuck at home until easter, I don't suppose I'll be getting another one, unless I can convince someone to bring me one... :(
Mine is only at 333 pages. 
Still 20 posts to go...


----------



## KellyC75

swanxxsong said:


> i want cake! and a shamrock shake :)

Whats a shamrock shake? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ooooh I want a shamrock shake!!! mmmmmm...
> I think I've only had one since they came out...
> and being stuck at home until easter, I don't suppose I'll be getting another one, unless I can convince someone to bring me one... :(
> Mine is only at 333 pages.
> Still 20 posts to go...

Being stuck at home sure sucks hey.....:dohh:

I would defo ask someone to bring you one home, you deserve it :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok, thats a few extra posts :coffee: Now off to check in on the new thread :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

Almost there!!!! 

:bunny: <---- for some reason this one always makes me smile!


----------



## KellyC75

Yey....come on Girls, we can do it! :comp:


----------



## lilrojo

Can you all believe our babies are about 1 month old aready.. ekks time is flying.. :)


----------



## tiger

:happydance:
hey mrsmm :hi: 
what is a shamrock shake ?


----------



## lilrojo

A shamrock shake is a green dyed mint milkshake from mcdonalds.. :)


----------



## KellyC75

lilrojo said:


> A shamrock shake is a green dyed mint milkshake from mcdonalds.. :)

Mmmm....I defo want one of these :thumbup: Sound yummy!

I am a bit worried about myself, im still having major food cravings! :blush:


----------



## tiger

i still am to an extent but i hardly get time to eat haha 
eeeeeeeeeeeeeek is this going to be the first post on page 1000 ?


----------



## tiger

no :(


----------



## lilrojo

its page 1000 on my computer.. YAY :)


----------



## KellyC75

yey ~ page 1000 :happydance:

Now to get to post 10,000 :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

oh it is too !! :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

5.........:fool:


----------



## KellyC75

4..........:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

3...........:headspin:


----------



## KellyC75

2............:loopy:


----------



## KellyC75

1...................:wohoo:

:cake: Post 10,000 :cake:


----------



## lilrojo

WAHOO FOR 10,000 posts.. and more.. :)

Now we need to get the new thread there :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! Congratulations, everyone! :)

I'm still having food cravings, too, but I think I'm just a crave-y person anyway and pregnancy was just an excuse. Guess I'll have to try to be normal again. :)


----------



## nightkd

We changed Aubrey's name to Audrey, could you edit to reflect that in the first post please? Thanks! :)


----------



## Jokerette

nightkd said:


> We changed Aubrey's name to Audrey, could you edit to reflect that in the first post please? Thanks! :)

Very pretty! Both names!

How old was she when you did it? What made you decide to switch? :)


----------



## tiggertea

done.


----------



## nightkd

Thanks!! :)

It was about a week ago that we finally decided to change it! Aubrey just didn't fit as well as we would've liked and we both agreed that we'd really preferred Audrey from the beginning (went with Aubrey because it's less common...though I'm not sure that it actually is at this point!).


----------



## Stormynights

nightkd said:


> Thanks!! :)
> 
> It was about a week ago that we finally decided to change it! Aubrey just didn't fit as well as we would've liked and we both agreed that we'd really preferred Audrey from the beginning (went with Aubrey because it's less common...though I'm not sure that it actually is at this point!).

I've never met an Audrey, but have met quite a few Aubrey's. I prefer Audrey :flower:


----------



## tiger

^^ i agree, 2 of my friends have just had baby aubries and i dont know a single audrey


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I knew one aubree... both names are lovely!


----------

